# Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII



## calopez (10 Oct 2017)

Continuamos de... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/896169-hilo-oficial-de-bitcoin-xii.html


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Oct 2017)

pillo asiento tripulado en nave nodriza


----------



## destru (10 Oct 2017)

Pillo sitio antes de que llegue a 5000$.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Oct 2017)

Anda que no tiene el querido líder control y atención sobre el hilo de Bitcoin. Ha cerrado el último y abierto este nuevo como un bitcoinero más.

Si se declara la DUI en catalufistán y meten los piojosos un corralito en las oficinas bancarias de allí, las risas de los bitcoineros de este hilo se van a escuchar hasta incluso durante el 502 bad gateway


----------



## sirpask (10 Oct 2017)

Ese Calopez haciendo de administrador en primera persona!!! Será bitcoinero?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Oct 2017)

Estamos otra vez cerca de los 5000$, pumpeando duro coo dios manda.


----------



## remonster (10 Oct 2017)

Puto lidl bitcoinero converso...te vamos a comprar el foro caloponcio.

Le ha cerrado el hilo en las putas narices a nicotroll


----------



## remonster (10 Oct 2017)

Joer...le ha puesto chincheta al hilo!


----------



## remonster (10 Oct 2017)

Cuidado que esto de la chincheta puede anunciar el fin de la burbuja...ya sabéis...cuando aparece en portada...

---------- Post added 10-oct-2017 at 16:26 ----------

Espero que le de tiempo a subir hasta 7000


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Oct 2017)

A lo mejor son nuevos tiempos y, aparte de la chincheta, también va a velar por que nadie pueda venir aquí a promocionar mierdas y/o estafas.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Oct 2017)

No lo entendéis, si ha clavado una chincheta es para pinchar la blurbruja ::

Tendría que hacer algo con el meme del dinosaurio, pero tampoco es pa tanto la gracia...


----------



## bubblio (10 Oct 2017)

Sube por el hard fork de BCG no?


----------



## candelario (10 Oct 2017)

Hola mama, estoy en la primera pagina


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (10 Oct 2017)

El btc ha recuperado dominancia en el total del criptomercado, estando en el 52% ahora mismo. Bitcoin Cash pabajo.

Mientras tanto HODL.


----------



## Emeregildo (10 Oct 2017)

Pero calopez manguta currate la primera pagina y haz una presentación decente


----------



## electrón (10 Oct 2017)

Al fin le han puesto chincheta al hilo :8:

Aunque bueno en su día pedimos subforo, pero bueno, bien está.

Anda que mira que tienes huevos calopez, vas y te apuntas tu el tanto de ser el OP


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2017)

calvopez hijo de puta metete el mierdicoin por el culo

Y deja de llenar todo de chinchetas de mierda que empieza a dar asco.


----------



## Geldschrank (10 Oct 2017)

electrón dijo:


> Al fin le han puesto chincheta al hilo :8:
> 
> Aunque bueno en su día pedimos subforo, pero bueno, bien está.
> 
> Anda que mira que tienes huevos calopez, vas y te apuntas tu el tanto de ser el OP



Y en lo que parece que va a ser el día de los 5000$.

Tendrá información privilegiada?? ienso:


----------



## Roger-That (10 Oct 2017)

Pillo sitio en el hilo de los 5k


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Oct 2017)

y con chincheta y todo!!!!

ole por ese Lidl

---------- Post added 10-oct-2017 at 21:20 ----------

*La patronal bancaria pide regular el uso del bitcoin
Entiende que frenar el desarrollo de las monedas virtuales y la digitalización sería "un error".*


9 octubre, 2017 12:32
E. E. / Agencias

El portavoz de la Asociación Española de Banca (AEB), José Luis Martínez Campuzano, ha sugerido este lunes que el uso del bitcoin, u otras monedas virtuales, podría requerir en el futuro una regulación "específica" que proporcione garantías a los usuarios y aborde aspectos relativos a la estabilidad financiera.

Para Martínez Campuzano, esta regulación específica debería abordar aspectos como la protección al usuario, la gobernanza, la transparencia, las limitaciones operativas --consumo energético o complejidad tecnológica-- o las cuestiones relativas al blanqueo de capitales y el uso indebido de estas monedas.

Pese a que las transacciones realizadas en bitcoin son una "fracción pequeña" en comparación con otros medios de pago, Campuzano asegura que el marco regulatorio debe ser "el adecuado" para asegurar la protección de los usuarios.

*Medios de pago eficientes*

En este sentido, expone que, en paralelo, los medios de pago más tradicionales también están evolucionando con los bancos siendo partícipes de inversiones "relevantes" orientadas a mejorar estos medios de pago en términos de "eficiencia, agilidad y coste".

Campuzano cree, además, que frenar el desarrollo de las monedas virtuales y la digitalización sería "un error", si bien insta a las autoridades a "controlar los riesgos" para los consumidores y el sistema financiero de este nuevo tipo de divisas, "especialmente el bitcoin", dado su desarrollo actual.

Para la AEB, se debe "trabajar" en el desarrollo de las nuevas tecnologías con objeto de asegurar que los problemas que se vayan identificando encuentren una solución "oportuna". En cualquier caso, el portavoz de la patronal bancaria sostiene que las entidades que trabajan en el desarrollo de pagos con moneda digital ya se encargan de que cumpla todos los requisitos regulatorios de los bancos centrales y los reguladores.

La patronal bancaria pide regular el uso del bitcoin


----------



## barborico (10 Oct 2017)

Ya sabemos en que se ha gastado la pasta ahorrada racaneando servidores y actualizaciones de vBulletin.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2017)

Los 5000$ son los nuevos 95$, no lo olvidéis


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Bitcoin puede que llegue a 5000, o a 10.000 ... o a 100.000... Pero ay cuando explote :-D... Basta entender mínimamente como funciona ese mercado para darse cuenta de que los pies son de barro... Los pies son CIUDADANOS de ciertas naciones, con cuentas bancarias, con una legislación que permite mover capitales... con exchanges ubicados también en ciertos puntos geográficos...



Bitcoin es inmune a legislaciones, cuentas bancarias abultadas o la amenaza de la fuerza. Cuanto antes lo entiendas, mejor te irá en tu relación odio-odio hacia Bitcoin.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Todo eso, toda esa red es el "mercado de bitcoin", es lo que hace que yo que tengo un bitcoin que hoy cuesta 5000, se lo pueda vender a un coreano por ese precio... Son personas ofreciendo bitcoins, y otras ciertas cantidades de dinero para comprar... Todo esto no son bits, no es internet... :-D... No, no... Son relaciones en el mundo físico, en marcos legales... Las 5000 órdenes de compra a 3000 no son intratables a nivel político....



Sí. Y la principal diferencia desde 2009 es, precísamente, que esa relación económica que vas a establecer con un coreano, que vive a la otra parte del mundo, vas a poder hacerla sin que medie intermediario y sin tener que depositar confianza en un tercero.

Increíble, ¿a que sí?. Eso es algo que Bitcoin ha solucionado.




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Para resumir, si tales relaciones fuesen irrastreables (ni DNIs, ni cuentas bancarias) todo esto que digo pues sería irrelevante, si hubiese un mercado de ese tipo... Pero como no es el caso el bitcoin está al final dependiendo de la legalidad y de los estados.



Te lo repito, Bitcoin sólo depende de la voluntad de sus usuarios. Ni tú, ni ningún Estado puede ya detenerlo ni desinventarlo.

Y te digo mucho más. Bitcoin ha acercado la criptografía de golpe a toda una generación. Algo que antes era un nicho de frikis y matemáticos medio locos, ahora es uno de los pricipales focos de atención de libertarios, matemáticos y aficionados. Bitcoin es el mayor despliegue de criptografía civil que ha existido nunca.

Si la atención hacia la criptografía sigue creciendo, no te quepa duda que los avances en el campo van a ser exponenciales y, ahora viene lo bueno...

...el día que la criptografía homomórfica se vea impulsada por dichos avances y se logre el santo grial del cifrado (cifrado totalmente homomórfico)... SE ACABÓ TODO. La gente habrá vencido y las implicaciones serán inimaginables.

Cifrado homomórfico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por eso los bitcoineros os decimos, repetimos e insistimos en que empecéis a desarrollar vuestras habilidades en el mundillo de la criptografía civil porque lo que viene en los siguientes años es casi, casi, de ciencia ficción. Y eso no hay barreras posibles, ni cojones, para pararlo. Te pongas como te pongas.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2017 at 09:16 ----------

El puto amo en la conferencia de Santa Mónica:


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2017)

Alguien por aquí ha logrado hacer alguna transacción via satelite? Que aparatos se necesitan?


----------



## Registrador (11 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Bitcoin puede que llegue a 5000, o a 10.000 ... o a 100.000... Pero ay cuando explote :-D... Basta entender mínimamente como funciona ese mercado para darse cuenta de que los pies son de barro... Los pies son CIUDADANOS de ciertas naciones, con cuentas bancarias, con una legislación que permite mover capitales... con exchanges ubicados también en ciertos puntos geográficos...
> 
> Todo eso, toda esa red es el "mercado de bitcoin", es lo que hace que yo que tengo un bitcoin que hoy cuesta 5000, se lo pueda vender a un coreano por ese precio... Son personas ofreciendo bitcoins, y otras ciertas cantidades de dinero para comprar... Todo esto no son bits, no es internet... :-D... No, no... Son relaciones en el mundo físico, en marcos legales... Las 5000 órdenes de compra a 3000 no son intratables a nivel político....
> 
> Para resumir, si tales relaciones fuesen irrastreables (ni DNIs, ni cuentas bancarias) todo esto que digo pues sería irrelevante, si hubiese un mercado de ese tipo... Pero como no es el caso el bitcoin está al final dependiendo de la legalidad y de los estados.



Coño no decías que las prohibiciones en China iban a acabar con el Bitcoin????

::

Sigue en tu mundo paralelo negando la *Realidad*.


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Oct 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Alguien por aquí ha logrado hacer alguna transacción via satelite? Que aparatos se necesitan?



Supongo que con un teléfono con conexión vía satélite. Son sólo un poco más caros, no mucho. 
Satellite Phones: Cost, Reviews, Comparison & 2017 Buying Guide
(Parecen los teléfonos de la segunda mitad de los 90  )

No sé si corren android u otro más específico, es decir, si necesitan un monedero especial para ellos o el que te bajas del google play sirve.


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Coño no decías que las prohibiciones en China iban a acabar con el Bitcoin????
> 
> ::
> 
> Sigue en tu mundo paralelo negando la *Realidad*.



Localbitcoin esta por las nubes en china.


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> [/COLOR]El puto amo en la conferencia de Santa Mónica:



el Sr. Satoshi Nakamoto 

---------- Post added 11-oct-2017 at 20:53 ----------

Bitcoin, Tu Banco, y cada día el de más gente....


----------



## tastas (11 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A lo mejor son nuevos tiempos y, aparte de la chincheta, también va a velar por que nadie pueda venir aquí a promocionar mierdas y/o estafas.



Va a ser que no. Anarquista Mualdina ya ha depositado dos heces dignas de baneo. El foro será la mierda que venía siendo de un tiempo a esta parte, pero con chincheta. Una mierda pinchada en un palo.

Yo sólo entro por los owneds.


----------



## Gian Gastone (12 Oct 2017)

*5000 $
feliz dia de la hispanidad*:XX:


----------



## orbeo (12 Oct 2017)

Menudo velote verde en unos minutos haha


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Oct 2017)

5000 trumps en el día de la hispanidad. Cojonudo
Además, el GIF de bitcoinity de Matrix mola bastante y tiene una lectura acertadísima de la realidad


----------



## orbeo (12 Oct 2017)

5200 ya y como un cohete

---------- Post added 12-oct-2017 at 09:24 ----------

Vamooos


----------



## Arctic (12 Oct 2017)

12 de Octubre 1492: "Tierra a la vista" - _Rodrigo de Triana_

12 de Octubre 2017: "Plutón a la vista" - _los de por aquí_

Enhorabuena, camaradas.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> 5200 ya y como un cohete
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-oct-2017 at 09:24 ----------
> 
> Vamooos



qué app estás usando??


----------



## orbeo (12 Oct 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué app estás usando??



Es Blockfolio


----------



## Roger-That (12 Oct 2017)




----------



## tolomeo (12 Oct 2017)

Recuerdos a clapham y su chevy, y nico y su "vida resuelta" sin comprar a 95$.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Oct 2017)

Estas noticias ya ni nos sorprenden, damos por sentado que el btc pumpea duro siempre.


----------



## Rajoy (12 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> _There has been a movement to define “blockchain” as the “real” innovation of the Bitcoin system, with the bitcoin (monetary unit) part being just sort of one silly initial idea for using a blockchain. According to this view, it is the “many other applications” and different sorts of “tokens” that are really exciting. I think this is completely backwards.
> 
> While it is true that a blockchain design might have some useful applications other than digital cash and if these are indeed made to work in practice and gain real users, that would certainly be positive, *a blockchain is an extremely cumbersome and expensive thing*. This means there ought to be compelling reasons for using a blockchain rather than a simpler, faster, and cheaper design. *The blockchain design was created to solve a very specific problem—how to create scarce digital cash with no central issuer. For most applications other than digital cash, however, a blockchain is probably wasteful, unnecessary, and over-hyped*—unless proven otherwise through actual use as opposed to marketing pitches._​



Lo que ha dicho aquí Mojón cienes y cienes de veces, vamos. Frente al FUD de que lo importante es la bloshain y tal ... :bla:

Bitcoin a 95$ ... :XX:


----------



## tolomeo (12 Oct 2017)

[YOUTUBE]1HZ_T9H_tZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## riggedd (12 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Un post corto para denunciar al Exchange BITTREX que ha robado al clapham 498 miserables golem ...
> Luego vienen los miserables aqui diciendo que el cryptouniverso es el futuro cuando un punado de Exchanges actuan impunemente
> robandote los fondos cuando les salga del chichinabo ...menos mal
> que el clapham tiene linea directa con Di-s y hace unos dias repatrio su algoritmo al Gemini y lo convirtio en fiat ...
> ...



Eres mi ídolo judío cojonudo,esto no es más que otro timo ponzil,como lo es desgraciadamente casi toda la economía...si no existiera la codicia que bien nos iría como sociedad pero.....


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (12 Oct 2017)

Casi 5300$ y casi 10% de subida.

Troles esperando el próximo bajón...


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2017)

Si llega a 6000$, vendo 0.1 BTC, pero más no.


----------



## mamendurrio (12 Oct 2017)

Y pensar que hay quienes predicen 10K antes fin de año; y alguno incluso 20K
:ouch:


Gold price today: $1,286.40
#Bitcoin price today: $5,100

Gold trade age: 2,000+ yrs
$BTC trade age: 8 yrs






***
*
Inversor ultra rico, Trace Mayer, predice que el precio de Bitcoin alcanzará $27,395 en sólo cuatro meses*

Inversor ultra rico, Trace Mayer, predice que el precio de Bitcoin alcanzará $27,395 en sólo cuatro meses


----------



## nos estafan (12 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Un post corto para denunciar al Exchange BITTREX que ha robado al clapham 498 miserables golem ...
> Luego vienen los miserables aqui diciendo que el cryptouniverso es el futuro cuando un punado de Exchanges actuan impunemente
> robandote los fondos cuando les salga del chichinabo ...menos mal
> que el clapham tiene linea directa con Di-s y hace unos dias repatrio su algoritmo al Gemini y lo convirtio en fiat ...
> ...



Llevas aqui años, me paso por el foro otra vez y te leo llorando por que te han robado noseque altcoin por dejarla en un exchange.

Hay que ser bastante tonto para aun no haber aprendido la leccion de que si no controlas tus claves privadas en tu ordenador no son tus bitcoins/o altcoins :XX:

Mis BTC del 2012 siguen intactos. Los que los perdeis no lloreis diciendo que el bitcoin es una estafa, sencillamente soys inutiles 

---------- Post added 12-oct-2017 at 18:45 ----------




tolomeo dijo:


> Recuerdos a clapham y su chevy, y nico y su "vida resuelta" sin comprar a 95$.



Habia otro tonto que tambien decia que iba a bajar a 89:




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Espero, soldado patoso, que no hayas cometido el error de apalancarte en esta inmanejable, para tí, aventura..., porque si es así, te veo vomitando todo tu paquete en 89.
> 
> No lo hagas allí, aunque lo pierda al llegar por un 20%.. porque la probabilidad mayor es que rebote el 250.
> 
> ...




Aqui archivado por si le da por editarlo: *Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (XI) - Shitcoiners OUT!!!! - Página 88

Otro que no ha vuelto a aparecer :XX:


----------



## tastas (12 Oct 2017)

Calopez ponle más chinchetas al hilo!


----------



## nos estafan (12 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A ver pedazo de imbecil sin patria .
> Lavate la boca con lejia que huele al cono de tu puta madre . Aqui el unico tonto es tu padre que engendro a un idiota como tu .
> Me cago en tu abuela . Los fondos estan en el bittrex , no han sido hackeados . Han sido choriceados ...
> El clapham puede acceder a su cuenta pero no puede sacar sus 498 miserables Golem . Bien merecido . Quien con mierda de vaca se acuesta se levanta cagado , pero es el precio que hay que pagar por ser esnob
> ...


----------



## Arctic (12 Oct 2017)

Clapham no tenías otra imagen? Normalmente tienes la gracia en el culo, pero esto es una falta de respeto que no pensaba que cometerías.


----------



## p_pin (12 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Pedazo de muro de compra en Bitstamp. Piden 1300 bitcoins a 5188$ :o
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-oct-2017 at 15:53 ----------
> 
> Si se compran a mercado, esos 1300 bitcoins nos llevarían a 7000$.



Para no perder la perspectiva, a veces me anoto en un excel la cotización de un día específico, y el volúmen de demanda. En bitstamp, que es donde normalmente sigo el precio, el día 06/09, había una demanda por valor de 54.214.321 $ de btc. Hoy hay en este momento 70.835.283 $, aproximadamente un 15% más
Para que la cotización llegue a 6.000 dólares, la oferta existente es unos 840 btc (unos 4.5 millones de dólares)


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Oct 2017)

* Golem (GNT)
$0.210454 (-9.93%) *

con razon quiere salir corriendo de los golem

498 GNT = 0.01958255 BTC

498 GNT = 104.77$ 

como va el chevy? ::

P.D: a burbuja.info se viene llorado. :no:


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Oct 2017)

No será porque se ha comentado miles de veces en este hilo que las shitcoins ni con un palo, hasta los hemos largado a su propio hilo para que dejaran de intoxicar en este. Y sobre los exchanges no se habrá dicho tambien cientos de veces que son para un mete-saca rapido y de vuelta a tu wallet donde seas el unico que controla las claves.

Y aun asi tenemos que aguantar los lloriqueos de los tontos que siguen cayendo a pesar de llevar años por aqui


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de comprarme un BMW gracias a mis DASH
> 
> Y eso vendiendo solo la mitad.
> 
> Así que cuidado de a qué le llamas SHITcoin




BMW es de pobres. Si en vez de Dash fueras con Bitcoin tendrias un Lambo.


----------



## Claudius (12 Oct 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> BMW es de pobres. Si en vez de Dash fueras con Bitcoin tendrias un Lambo.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No será porque se ha comentado miles de veces en este hilo que las shitcoins ni con un palo, hasta los hemos largado a su propio hilo para que dejaran de intoxicar en este. Y sobre los exchanges no se habrá dicho tambien cientos de veces que son para un mete-saca rapido y de vuelta a tu wallet donde seas el unico que controla las claves.
> 
> Y aun asi tenemos que aguantar los lloriqueos de los tontos que siguen cayendo a pesar de llevar años por aqui



Ojo, que en kraken (No sé si en más sitios) doblaron los BTC que tenías a BCH, fue una especie de comisión de regalo muy sana. No siempre es buena idea 'uno rapidito'.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Oct 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojo, que en kraken (No sé si en más sitios) doblaron los BTC que tenías a BCH, fue una especie de comisión de regalo muy sana. No siempre es buena idea 'uno rapidito'.




¿ Lo dices en serio o estás troleando ?


----------



## racional (12 Oct 2017)

Esta subiendo por lo de Bitcoin Gold, pero aun no he visto ningún pronunciamiento de ningún exchange sobre si darán Bitcoin Gold como hicieron con Bitcoin Cash.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Lo dices en serio o estás troleando ?



Lo digo en serio. No fui al único que le dieron BCH gratis.

Cinco quini, joder


----------



## Alxemi (13 Oct 2017)

racional dijo:


> Esta subiendo por lo de Bitcoin Gold, pero aun no he visto ningún pronunciamiento de ningún exchange sobre si darán Bitcoin Gold como hicieron con Bitcoin Cash.



No. Está subiendo por la retirada de F2Pool del NYA. Nadie tiene interes en BTGold.

El soporte al secuestro del proyecto por parte de los mineros ha pasado del 95% al 85% con la caída de F2pool. Esto asumiendo que todo minero que señaliza fuese a adoptar el software, cosa harto improbable. El escenario mas realista si el fork fuese mañana sería probablemente de un 75% máximo en la cadena nueva.

Con un 25% de hash en la cadena original es seguro que la misma sobrevive. Bloques lentos hasta el ajuste de dificultad, si, pero sin necesidad de forks de emergencia de ajuste ni nada. Eso ya manda a la mierda toda la estrategia del B2X. Por eso los futuros de B2X han empezado a caer al mismo tiempo, van ya por 0.12btc

Iremos viendo reacciones en cadena los próximos días\semanas de firmantes saliendose del NYA por diferentes razones. Y cuando acabe Noviembre sin fork, o con fork que se queda en una Alt mas que es lo mas probable, BTC será mas fuerte que nunca. Por primera vez veo los 10K a final de año que mucha gente anunciaba mas cerca que nunca.

AÑADO: el proceso de rechazo se sigue acelerando, slush pool pasa del 7% de la red al 12% en unos dias, ahora mismo NYA con apoyo teorico del 81,3% (media de los últimos 144 bloques)


----------



## destru (13 Oct 2017)

Esta madrugada ha llegado a los 5800€ como si nada, tengo ordenes para comprar muy por debajo, pero a este paso me parece que las voy a tener que subir.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Oct 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No. Está subiendo por la retirada de F2Pool del NYA. Nadie tiene interes en BTGold.
> 
> El soporte al secuestro del proyecto por parte de los mineros ha pasado del 95% al 85% con la caída de F2pool. Esto asumiendo que todo minero que señaliza fuese a adoptar el software, cosa harto improbable. El escenario mas realista si el fork fuese mañana sería probablemente de un 75% máximo en la cadena nueva.
> 
> ...



En realidad el apoyo al NYA es muy inferior al que muestra el marcado de bloques. Es muy cómodo hacer el gilipollas y señalar un bloque como NYA, de igual modo que era muy cómodo reunirte con un puñado de chinos subnormales y firmar un manifiesto del que no te habías leído ni las cláusulas (como algunos de los firmantes reconocieron posteriormente). Pero cuando llega la hora de la verdad...aaaaaamigo... la cosa cambia bastante.

Cuando llega la hora de instalarte el software mierdoso y bugueado de Garzik, cuando llega la hora de abandonar el cálido y cómodo paraguas que ofrece el equipo de desarrollo de Bitcoin Core, la cosa cambia muchísimo.

Nadie en su sano juicio va a instalarse esa mierda de software. Ni siquiera se lo están instalando apenas los nuevos nodos, ni mucho menos va a instalárselo un pool que podría perder millones si el software se viene abajo durante unas horas.

El sentido común se impone y es por ese motivo por el que, por mucho señalamiento de bloques que haya por parte de los pools de minado, todo su software funciona actualmente bajo el paraguas del cliente Core y los futuros que se están negociando en Bitfinex auguran que el SW2X no cotizará ni por el 10% de lo que cotice Bicoin.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En realidad el apoyo al NYA es muy inferior al que muestra el marcado de bloques. Es muy cómodo hacer el gilipollas y señalar un bloque como NYA, de igual modo que era muy cómodo reunirte con un puñado de chinos subnormales y firmar un manifiesto del que no te habías leído ni las cláusulas (como algunos de los firmantes reconocieron posteriormente). Pero cuando llega la hora de la verdad...aaaaaamigo... la cosa cambia bastante.
> 
> Cuando llega la hora de instalarte el software mierdoso y bugueado de Garzik, cuando llega la hora de abandonar el cálido y cómodo paraguas que ofrece el equipo de desarrollo de Bitcoin Core, la cosa cambia muchísimo.
> 
> ...



Coincido en el que apoyo "técnico" (otra cosa es el político) al NYA es inferior al que señalan los bloques, pero no hay certidumbre de como por debajo está. De lo que si hay certidumbre es de que no es superior al señalizado y ese es para mi el dato relevante que afecta el mercado. El mercado necesita certezas mas que opiniones o suposiciones.

En mi opinión al final no va a haber bajada de pantalones de la industria, porque el hash real de B2X va a ser inferior al 50% y todos los que anuncian ahora que llamarán "como han hecho siempre" a la cadena con mas hash BTC (blockchain.info, xapo, bitpay, etc) podrán salir del lio cumpliendo su palabra. Luego probablemente el fork de producirse se irá desangrando lentamente como le está ocurriendo a BCH. 

El que el fork tenga mas o menos del 50% depende en última instancia de jihan. Veremos como funcionan los politiqueos y si se retira a tiempo, bien sea por decisión propia o por presiones para salvar todo el pastel o esas empresas pueden meterse en un lio serio (o salirse de él simplemente incumpliendo su palabra).


----------



## p_pin (13 Oct 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No. Está subiendo por la retirada de F2Pool del NYA. Nadie tiene interes en BTGold.
> 
> El soporte al secuestro del proyecto por parte de los mineros ha pasado del 95% al 85% con la caída de F2pool. Esto asumiendo que todo minero que señaliza fuese a adoptar el software, cosa harto improbable. El escenario mas realista si el fork fuese mañana sería probablemente de un 75% máximo en la cadena nueva.
> 
> ...



El cambio en la potencia de slushpool yo diría que no es por que ahora tengan más potencia de minado, es por la variable "btcash", y su chiringuito minero.

En este momento es más rentable* minar bcash que btc, cuando esto ocurre hay 3 pools que re-dirigen parte de su poder minado a bcash, que son antpool, btc.com y viabtc. Ese poder minero que pierde btc, provoca que el resto de mineros que minan btc, "optimicen" su poder de minado, teniendo más hash aceptados. 
En ese periodo la mempool se va llenando poco a poco, (ya está en 40 megas). El ciclo acaba cuando btcash agota el periodo de "baja dificultad" y btc recupera el poder minero de esos 3 pools

Respecto a la rentabilidad de bcash, se ha tenido que dar la dificultad de minado más baja de la corta historia de bcash, para que sea más rentable que btc a los precios actuales de ambos... si la evolución de cotizaciones continúa con btc subiendo y bcash desangrándose, cada vez necesitarán dificultad más baja... eso parece inviable


----------



## p_pin (13 Oct 2017)

Añado esta captura, el proceso del que hablo son los picos azules, suelen durar aprox. 1 día, en el que con baja dificultad minan "a saco", se ventilan el periodo, subiendo la dificultad para el próximo periodo... y se piran a seguir minando btc:
.


----------



## mamendurrio (13 Oct 2017)

Se observa la formación de una tendencia o no?







****
Bitcoin now bigger than Bayer, Goldman Sachs & Nike

Bitcoin now bigger than Bayer, Goldman Sachs & Nike


----------



## Alxemi (13 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> El cambio en la potencia de slushpool yo diría que no es por que ahora tengan más potencia de minado, es por la variable "btcash", y su chiringuito minero.
> 
> En este momento es más rentable* minar bcash que btc, cuando esto ocurre hay 3 pools que re-dirigen parte de su poder minado a bcash, que son antpool, btc.com y viabtc. Ese poder minero que pierde btc, provoca que el resto de mineros que minan btc, "optimicen" su poder de minado, teniendo más hash aceptados.
> En ese periodo la mempool se va llenando poco a poco, (ya está en 40 megas). El ciclo acaba cuando btcash agota el periodo de "baja dificultad" y btc recupera el poder minero de esos 3 pools
> ...



Yo lo que he mirado es el hash exclusivo de la red BTC. Si es lo que dices de hash circulante BCH\BTC, se notaría en la red en general, no solo en slush, ¿o solo los de slush pool van cambiando de red?
Aunque puede que tengas razón, no lo he mirado mucho la verdad ::


----------



## sirpask (13 Oct 2017)

Hoy hemos tocado los 40$.

Todos aquellos que aún guardamos los satoshis que nos regalaron en este foro. :o

De una caña, hemos pasado a una cena de dos personas jeje


----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Se observa la formación de una tendencia o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una burbuja eterna.


----------



## p_pin (13 Oct 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo lo que he mirado es el hash exclusivo de la red BTC. Si es lo que dices de hash circulante BCH\BTC, se notaría en la red en general, no solo en slush, ¿o solo los de slush pool van cambiando de red?
> Aunque puede que tengas razón, no lo he mirado mucho la verdad ::



No, Slush no cambia de red, son los otros 3: antpool, viabtc, btc (con una parte de su poder de minado) los que cambian. Pero al irse ellos, la "tarta de btc" toca a repartir entre menos así que los que quedan obtienen mayor % con el mismo poder de minado

Mira en esta captura se ve como los 3 pools que digo han perdido potencia para pasarse a Bcash







Esa es la explicación que yo le veo


----------



## Registrador (13 Oct 2017)

Toda la historia del segwitx2 se ha basado en una premisa completamente falsa: que en un mercado libre determinados actores pueden imponer un monopolio. Está premisa está muy extendida pero es completamente falsa. Los mayores mineros y los mayores exchanges creen que poniéndose de acuerdo y firmando un papel pueden imponer una idea al mercado y de paso librarse del grupo de desarrolladores. Pero se van a llevar un buen baño de realidad. 

Cuando llegue el fork, muchos de los mayores mineros empezarán a minar la altcoin Bx2 pero como es natural los restantes mineros ocuparán su lugar y empezarán a minar todo lo que dejen de minar los del x2. Incluso aunque TODOS los mineros actuales dejen de minar bitcoin (cosa imposible) qué les hace creer que no aparezcan nuevos mineros?

Lo dicho todo se basa en una premisa falsa. Los austriacos sabemos que los monopolios solo los puede imponer los estados con el uso de la fuerza y en el Bitcoin no hay estado ni fuerza. Este fork solo servirá para que los hodlers de bitcoin volvamos a ganar un 10% extra en bitcoin y los pardillos que se crean el cuento de hadas del bx2 palmarán pasta como los que se creyeron el cuento chino del Bcrash.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No, Slush no cambia de red, son los otros 3: antpool, viabtc, btc (con una parte de su poder de minado) los que cambian. Pero al irse ellos, la "tarta de btc" toca a repartir entre menos así que los que quedan obtienen mayor % con el mismo poder de minado
> 
> Mira en esta captura se ve como los 3 pools que digo han perdido potencia para pasarse a Bcash
> 
> ...



Pues desde aquí no veo las capturas pero lo que cuentas tiene sentido y probablemente tengas razón.
Habrá que esperar algo más entonces para ver tendencias una vez se resuelvan esas volatilidades derivadas del salto entre redes. 

Desde móvil


----------



## vpsn (13 Oct 2017)

Yo llevo 600 pavos de iotas, es aqui donde se viene a llorar?


----------



## orbeo (13 Oct 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Yo llevo 600 pavos de iotas, es aqui donde se viene a llorar?



No, es aquí al lado, yo voy también para allá a llorar un rato


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Oct 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Toda la historia del segwitx2 se ha basado en una premisa completamente falsa: que en un mercado libre determinados actores pueden imponer un monopolio. Está premisa está muy extendida pero es completamente falsa. Los mayores mineros y los mayores exchanges creen que poniéndose de acuerdo y firmando un papel pueden imponer una idea al mercado y de paso librarse del grupo de desarrolladores. Pero se van a llevar un buen baño de realidad.
> 
> Cuando llegue el fork, muchos de los mayores mineros empezarán a minar la altcoin Bx2 pero como es natural los restantes mineros ocuparán su lugar y empezarán a minar todo lo que dejen de minar los del x2. Incluso aunque TODOS los mineros actuales dejen de minar bitcoin (cosa imposible) qué les hace creer que no aparezcan nuevos mineros?
> 
> Lo dicho todo se basa en una premisa falsa. Los austriacos sabemos que los monopolios solo los puede imponer los estados con el uso de la fuerza y en el Bitcoin no hay estado ni fuerza. Este fork solo servirá para que los hodlers de bitcoin volvamos a ganar un 10% extra en bitcoin y los pardillos que se crean el cuento de hadas del bx2 palmarán pasta como los que se creyeron el cuento chino del Bcrash.



Buenísimo el post. Te felicito.

Si fuera el primer ataque/fork, pues aún estaría algo preocupado.

Pero no hace ni dos meses que ocurrió el primero (BTCrash) y ya todos hemos visto lo inútil que es. Además, con dicho fork se pudo ver la ingente cantidad de libertarios acérrimos con los que cuenta Bitcoin al intalarse masivamente el UASF (en más de un 20% de la red de nodos).

Así que hay poco de lo que preocuparse porque Bitcoin sigue siendo todavía un experimento minoritario y está plagado de gente que lucha a muerte por mantener el poder en manos de los usuarios, incluso aunque suponga un choque de trenes.

Eso no se encuentra hoy en día en casi ningún sitio. Decidme a ver en qué inversión un 20% del total de inversores está dispuesto a hundir la cotización (no hacerla caer, no, HUNDIRLA hasta prácticamente 0) con tal de mantener los principios con los que nació la empresa. Es que a la gente le importaba tres cojones perderlo todo con tal de echar a patadas a Jihan del sistema. ¿Acaso no os acordáis?

En ningún sitio se encuentra eso más que aquí. Podemos presumir de que Bitcoin es todavía algo minoritario y en el que participan casi en exclusiva un pequeño nicho de mercado (ultralibertarios y frikis de la economía).

Y eso se ve ya reflejado en los futuros de Bitfinex.

Yo os digo a título personal que me encuentro mucho más tranquilo y confiado con este fork que con el de agosto. Ni punto de comparación. Principalmente porque ya hemos visto que el poder realmente lo tienen los usuarios, no los mineros y además, estos siguen al dinero, y no ocurre al revés (Ni siquiera Jihan destina una importante cantidad de minado a su propio fork).


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Buenísimo el post. Te felicito.
> Pero no hace ni dos meses que ocurrió el primero (BTCrash) y ya todos hemos visto lo inútil que es. Además, con dicho fork se pudo ver la ingente cantidad de libertarios acérrimos con los que cuenta Bitcoin al intalarse masivamente el UASF (en más de un 20% de la red de nodos).
> 
> Así que hay poco de lo que preocuparse porque Bitcoin sigue siendo todavía un experimento minoritario y está plagado de gente que lucha a muerte por mantener el poder en manos de los usuarios, incluso aunque suponga un choque de trenes.
> ...




Igual no te he entendido pero no veo la relacion entre ser partidario del UASF y estar dispuesto a hundir la cotizacion. Yo mismo me instalé un nodo de UASF, voy cargadito de BTC y en ningun momento pretendi hundir la cotización. Simplemente me pareció la mejor opción para que el bitcoin triunfara y siguiera extendiendose y como consecuencia subir la cotizacion. Es cierto que provisionalmente la cotizacion se veria afectada a la baja pero lo veia como algo coyuntural y que en caso de no adoptar UASF el problema seria mayor y a mas largo plazo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Oct 2017)

el exchange de zimbawe BitFinance pasa a llamarse Golix.io

a *10.000$* en zimbawe :: mirar en la imagen, en la pestaña de golix.io


----------



## FoSz2 (13 Oct 2017)

De vez en cuando, entre tantos acrónimos, tecnicismos, jerga y barbarismos, entiendo lo que decís y me llena alegría y esperanza.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (13 Oct 2017)

Pregunta para Registrador y Mojón. Donde habeis aprendido sobre los aspectos técnicos del bitcoin?


----------



## Alxemi (14 Oct 2017)

Ostion antologico de bitmex a b2x:
Policy on Bitcoin Hardforks (Update) and SegWit2x (B2X) | BitMEX Blog

Desde móvil


----------



## Divad (14 Oct 2017)

Mojincito, se sabe algo de las sidechains? :: Ya no quieren hacerse con todo el imperio de criptolandia y ahora se dedican a hacer clones para sacar así sacar algo de tajada?

Seguirá siendo útil bitcoin cuando las demás cryptos tengan habilitada la pasarela crypto/fiat y presten un servicio mejorado?


----------



## remonster (14 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Mojincito, se sabe algo de las sidechains? :: Ya no quieren hacerse con todo el imperio de criptolandia y ahora se dedican a hacer clones para sacar así sacar algo de tajada?



(Ass on fire)



Divad dijo:


> Seguirá siendo útil bitcoin cuando las demás cryptos tengan habilitada la pasarela crypto/fiat y presten un servicio mejorado?



Pasarela crypto/fiat descentralizada? Estamos tontos?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Oct 2017)

mugriento dijo:


> Pregunta para Registrador y Mojón. Donde habeis aprendido sobre los aspectos técnicos del bitcoin?



Leyendo compulsivamente todo lo que podía sobre Bitcoin y sobre teoría de la información desde el año 2011, fundamentalmente en bitcointalk.org y en reddit.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2017 at 02:24 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Mojincito, se sabe algo de las sidechains? :: Ya no quieren hacerse con todo el imperio de criptolandia y ahora se dedican a hacer clones para sacar así sacar algo de tajada?
> 
> Seguirá siendo útil bitcoin cuando las demás cryptos tengan habilitada la pasarela crypto/fiat y presten un servicio mejorado?



Las sidechains todavía van a tardar un poco, pero ya tienes clientes de la lightning network en fase alfa para ser testeados. También sabemos desde ayer que los deva de Bitcoin Core están acelerando el tema de las Schnorr signatures.

Pero ya te digo que lo de las sidechains vendrá después de la lightning, las schnorr signatures, el MAST, etc.

Aún así, es bueno que sepas que ya hace tiempo que se perfiló una manera rápida y fiable de realizar las transacciones atómicas entre cadenas, lo cual era un gran escollo


----------



## Divad (14 Oct 2017)

remonster dijo:


> (Ass on fire)



:XX::XX::XX:




remonster dijo:


> Pasarela crypto/fiat descentralizada? Estamos tontos?



Bitcoin aumenta su valor porque el dinero falso (FIAT) de las ballenas (bots) hacen sus salidas y entradas en criptolandia. Para drenar criptolandia hay que pasar por Bitcoin y el peaje se acabará con las pasarelas crypto/fiat drenando directamente a ETH, Dash,... Qué utilidad tendrá Bitcoin si las demás cryptos tendrán diferentes prestaciones y se podrán intercambiar con otras chapas?

El AS en la manga será el siguiente?
eBTC (EBTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

:XX::XX::XX:

Bitcoin se cansará de los mineros y se irá al PoS de ETH :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Oct 2017)

Divad, haberte regalado bitcoins por reyes está en mi lista de las 10 cosas de las que más me arrepiento en esta vida... aunque me consuela saber que tienes un problema psicótico.


----------



## Divad (14 Oct 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Divad, haberte regalado bitcoins por reyes está en mi lista de las 10 cosas de las que más me arrepiento en esta vida... aunque me consuela saber que tienes un problema psicótico.



Como los listos se saquen de la manga un hackeo





Captura de la serie Mr. Robot 3temp. 1cap

Podrán los gobiernos y organizaciones contra las cuerdas a las exchanges para que el par BTC lo saquen de la lista? Todo por culpa de los hackers nazis que se esconden en BTC :: venderán ETH como el salvador del nuevo sistema repartiéndose el pastel con Dash, Waves, Neo,... 

Ya me darás las gracias si te acabas moviendo y no te venden la Satoshi Naka*moto* 

De regalo 8:
Recent Ethereum Upgrade May Make Wall Street Fall in Love With Blockchain

Por el bien común de todos, deseo que crezcan todas las chapas :Baile:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye que, por mi, los shitcoiners podéis seguir "drenando" Bitcoin al buen ritmo que habéis estado llevando hasta ahora. :XX:

Por cierto, ¿nos vienes ahora con el PoS? ¿Hemos viajado en el tiempo hasta 2014 o qué? El PoS hace ya años que se ha demostrado que es un blufff.

Si eliminas o reduces al máximo el gasto de un recurso irreversible (energía) en la construcción de la cadena de bloques, conviertes en trivial su manipulación. Eso lo sabe ya hasta el que asó la manteca


----------



## Registrador (14 Oct 2017)

mugriento dijo:


> Pregunta para Registrador y Mojón. Donde habeis aprendido sobre los aspectos técnicos del bitcoin?



Me gustaría aclarar que no soy un experto en Bitcoin. En esto, como en tantas cosas, solo soy un estudiante.

Antes de meter nada de dinero en Bitcoin me dediqué un mes entero a formarme. Empecé por hacer un curso de formación en Udemy:

The Complete Bitcoin Course by Ravinder Deol

Luego me dediqué a buscar información en foros sobre los temas específicos del bitcoin en mi caso información sobre transacciones, comisiones y monederos.

En los foros las personas suelen ser buena gente y están dispuestos a compartir contigo sus conocimientos y contestan de buena gana las preguntas de los principiantes cuándo estos son educados y no son prepotentes.

En este mismo foro gente que de verdad controla (como BlueArrow y Mojon) te pueden explicar conceptos que no entiendas. Yo he aprendido muchísimo de ellos y sigo aprendiendo.

Además de eso me vi fácilmente 50 videos de Andreas Antonopoulos y Richard Heart.

Por último el reddit de bitcoin reddit.com/r/bitcoin es muy útil y entretenido.

Lo dicho: en internet tienes toda la información que necesites solo necesitas hablar inglés e invertir tu tiempo. Somos unos privilegiados al tener acceso a la mayor librería de conocimiento que ha tenido nunca la humanidad: internet. Es un pena que la mayoría no use esta herramienta increíble para mejorar y aprender.


----------



## p_pin (14 Oct 2017)

Comunidades Bitcoin de Corea del Sur y Alemania también rechazan activación de SegWit2x | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
_La información se dio a conocer en los respectivos medios de cada comunidad este 12 de octubre. Seoul Bitcoin Meetup, la comunidad más grande Corea del Sur, fundada en 2014 y con más de 1.600 miembros y Bitcoin Munich Meetup de Alemania, que cuenta con más de 2.000 miembros._



PD Respecto al minado, BTC vuelve a ser la cripto (sha256) más rentable para el minado y ha recuperado los 2-3 PH de los mineros que van intercalando minado con la alt , lo que hace que vuelvan a caer bloques a mejor ritmo y se vaya vaciando la mempool, ésto resultará en menores comisiones


----------



## Claudius (14 Oct 2017)

*Bitcoin Q&A: Proof-of-Work (PoW), Proof-of-Stake (PoS), Delegated Proof-of-Stake (DPoS)*



Spoiler



[youtube]3W_3AQrQEOM[/youtube]



_I think we are going to *see combination systems * PoW+PoS or DPoS, bla bla bla.._

(El Aristóteles bitcoinero)

----------
Sobre comprometer la seguridad

Bitcoin PoW about = 37 Billones de dólares 

PoS about= 750 Millones de dólares 

(El Aristóteles bitcoinero)


----------



## kalero (14 Oct 2017)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar en esto.
Quiero iniciarme en el mundo del tradeo pero antes necesito comprar BTCs.
La opción que sopeso es comprarlas en CoinBase y luego pasarlas a Bittrex.
El problema es que soy relativamente joven (mayor de edad eso si) y no tengo cuenta bancaria, tampoco trabajo por lo que no preveo tener ingresos, el único dinero que tengo (aprox 600€) lo he conseguido con los tipicos trabajillos de vereano que se hacen para ayudar a la familia. Tipo, atender en la pescadería de un tía, hacer una chapucilla con el tío albañil etc.
Ahora mismo estoy estudiando y como dije no tengo trabajo ni preveo tenerlo (al menos hasta el verano).
La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de bancos y no me hace gracia la idea de crearme una cuenta solo para meter los 600€ y de ahi a coinbase y dejar la cuenta a 0€ por los restos ¿Que tipo de cuenta bancaria creeis que me convendría mas?¿Puedo meter 600€ asi sin mas o tendría que dar algun tipo de explicaciones al banco?
Soy desconfiado con los banco y ciertamente no quiero que me hagan ninguna jugarreta por tener la cuenta vacía (solo la quiero como puente para comprar bitcoins) o inactiva.

¿Una vez creada la cuenta que me convendría mas una transferencia SEPA (no tengo ni idea de como se hace eso) o comprar con la tarjeta?

Por cierto creeis que debería comentarle al señor del banco que me atienda mis intenciones? o solo le estaría dando chance a que me diera el peor tipo de cuenta posible?
Gracias


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Oct 2017)

kalero dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar en esto.
> Quiero iniciarme en el mundo del tradeo pero antes necesito comprar BTCs.
> La opción que sopeso es comprarlas en CoinBase y luego pasarlas a Bittrex.
> El problema es que soy relativamente joven (mayor de edad eso si) y no tengo cuenta bancaria, tampoco trabajo por lo que no preveo tener ingresos, el único dinero que tengo (aprox 600€) lo he conseguido con los tipicos trabajillos de vereano que se hacen para ayudar a la familia. Tipo, atender en la pescadería de un tía, hacer una chapucilla con el tío albañil etc.
> ...




Vete a localbitcoins.com y se los compras a alguien en efectivo, en mano, cara a cara.


----------



## orbeo (14 Oct 2017)

kalero dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar en esto.
> Quiero iniciarme en el mundo del tradeo pero antes necesito comprar BTCs.
> La opción que sopeso es comprarlas en CoinBase y luego pasarlas a Bittrex.
> El problema es que soy relativamente joven (mayor de edad eso si) y no tengo cuenta bancaria, tampoco trabajo por lo que no preveo tener ingresos, el único dinero que tengo (aprox 600€) lo he conseguido con los tipicos trabajillos de vereano que se hacen para ayudar a la familia. Tipo, atender en la pescadería de un tía, hacer una chapucilla con el tío albañil etc.
> ...



No pasa nada porque dejes una cuenta bancaria a 0. Yo tengo alguna aaaaaaños y nada.

Te abres cuenta en cualquier banco que no te cobré comisiones y depositas los 600 euros.

Te abres cuenta en Kraken y haces la transferencia (lo de sepa es las transferencias dentro de Europa).

En Kraken compras los btcs, luego ya lo que quieras.

Coinbase se pasan con las comisiones, yo creo que kraken conviene mejor.


----------



## Claudius (14 Oct 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vete a localbitcoins.com y se los compras a alguien en efectivo, en mano, cara a cara.



Y navaja a cara.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (14 Oct 2017)

Joder, Rajoy, espero que tengas suerte y no te roben tus bitcoins.

Debería hacerse un decálogo con las 10 cosas mas importantes que se han repetido infinidad de veces en este foro:

1 - Si no tienes las claves privadas de tus bitcoins no son tuyos.
2 - Si no tienes las claves privadas de tus bitcoins no son tuyos.
3 - Si no tienes las claves privadas de tus bitcoins no son tuyos.
4 - Si no tienes las claves privadas de tus bitcoins no son tuyos.
5 - Si no tienes las claves privadas de tus bitcoins no son tuyos.
6 - Si no tienes las claves privadas de tus bitcoins no son tuyos.
7 - Si no tienes las claves privadas de tus bitcoins no son tuyos.
8 - Si no tienes las claves privadas de tus bitcoins no son tuyos.
9 - Si no tienes las claves privadas de tus bitcoins no son tuyos.
10 - Todos los exchanges son chiringuitos.


----------



## bpower (14 Oct 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo cambié todos mis bitcoin crash en bittrex y poloniex sin ningún problema. De hecho bittrex tenía límites mucho más altos que poloniex y lo pude hacer más rápido. Aunque, quien sabe lo que pasa ahora ...
> 
> No es una novedad que los Exchanges son el punto flaco del sistema, pero uno piensa que tradeando en Exchanges de cierto prestigio : los únicos problemas que va a tener (ojalá todos los problemas fueran así ...) son los derivados de plusvalías por venta de bitcoins y que los va a tener, en todo caso, con Montoro. Pues no.
> 
> ...



Gracias Rajoy, yo ya he tenido problemas con bitstamp y coinbase, pero no me han retenido la pasta solo retrasos inexplicables.


----------



## Claudius (14 Oct 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> A mi lo que me preocupa es la tremenda deriva que está tomando un Exchange de referencia como es Bitstamp con respecto al KYC/AML.
> 
> Bitstamp me está reteniendo ahora mismo miles de euros.
> Tengo la buena costumbre de no dejar mis bitcoins ni mi fiat en ningún Exchange demasiado tiempo, pero al parecer ni siquiera así está uno seguro.
> ...



El tema es si a Bitstamp, alguna vez les has hecho una transferencia en fiat, o directamente solo de crypto, supongo que estés en el segundo caso.

El problema lo van a tener los que no tienen circuito pasando de fiat a crypto, (mineros) ya que con ese circuito, los exchange te van a pedir lo que les de la gana, son lentejas.

Yo estoy estudiando exchange de Japón que como ya he comentado.. ya hay seguridad jurídica, para los usuarios, pero también exigen KYC-AML por narices, y más estrictos, pasaporte, y otras cosas.

Bitstamp, es el proveedor oficial para algún banco suizo, que vende btc y eth.

Y para esos niveles, supongo que exijan mucho.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (14 Oct 2017)

Yo me voy a pillar un Trezor para evitar ese tipo de problemas.


----------



## p_pin (14 Oct 2017)

Ésto que comentáis es por mover cantidades importantes no?
Yo nunca he tenido problemas, claro que no sé cual es el límite "a considerar" para que empiezan a poner ciertas restricciones. Yo tengo pocos btc


----------



## tastas (14 Oct 2017)

Te diría lo de siempre: Bisq. Control en todo momento de tus bitcoins y tal.
Pero creo que me estaría engañando a mi mismo. A día de hoy Bisq no está preparado para altos volúmenes de intercambio, aunque es una buena opción para ir descargando (o cargando) poco a poco. Bisq está limitado a 0.5btc por transacción, aunque las transacciones que puedes hacer por día son ilimitadas. Ahí dependerá de tu banco. No sé hasta qué punto tu banco se puede preocupar porque tengas 40 transacciones mensuales de 2.000 euros. Al final el problema es el de siempre: bancos y fiat. Si no movemos nuestros BTC no tendremos estos problemas, aunque está claro que hay que vivir y hoy por hoy cambiar a euros parte de nuestros btc es necesario.

Si llevas euros a un exchange y compras btc, puedes exigir al exchange que justifique la procedencia de esos btc? Lo digo porque veo cierta asimetría. Hay mucho riesgo de que los exchanges clásicos, al ganar volumen e importancia, sigan los vicios de la banca: reserva fraccionaria, abusos, compra de favores...
Bueno, nada nuevo.


----------



## jorgitonew (15 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham hasta hace 3 dias era un cryptiano devoto .
> Pero esto le ha hecho perder la confianza en el sistema . A ver ... el clapham tiene cuenta en Kraken ( asociada a su cuenta en Barclays UK ) y cuenta en Gemini asociada a su cuenta en Fargo .
> De momento ningun problema ni con Kraken , ni con Gemini
> El unico problema con Gemini es que se demoran 5 dias desde que transfieres pasta para que puedas retirar el algoritmo que compres ...
> ...



bittrex está bajo jurisdicción usa, allí son serios con en tema robos.... no creo que bittrex de ande con muchas chorradas porque las demandas que les pueden caer son bastante fuertes...

los jodidos son los exchange chinos.. a mi bter me está robando bastante pasta porque no me quiere dar mis monedas y con China si estás completamente vendido


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Oct 2017)

Recuerdo que bluearrow propuso a principios de año algo arriesgado: pedir un crédito y comprar bitcoñitos. No sé si alguien lo hizo pero hubiera sido una jugada maestra ya que hemos pasado de 1000$ a 5000$ en apenas 10 meses.


----------



## BlueArrow (15 Oct 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Recuerdo que bluearrow propuso a principios de año algo arriesgado: pedir un crédito y comprar bitcoñitos. No sé si alguien lo hizo pero hubiera sido una jugada maestra ya que hemos pasado de 1000$ a 5000$ en apenas 10 meses.



Quien no arriesga no gana. El futuro es de los osados.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Oct 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Quien no arriesga no gana. El futuro es de los osados.




Y el cementerio está lleno de valientes.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Oct 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y el cementerio está lleno de valientes.



el cielo es azul, el agua moja y el bitcoin es un cohete.


----------



## Claudius (15 Oct 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y el cementerio está lleno de valientes.



Y BMW es de pobres.



Spoiler


----------



## Morfosintáctico (16 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Y BMW es de pobres.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Mejor con matrícula no?


----------



## tixel (16 Oct 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Quien no arriesga no gana. El futuro es de los osados.



Y la avaricia rompe el saco, que tampoco se os olvide


----------



## Divad (16 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y la avaricia rompe el saco, que tampoco se os olvide



Aprovechando un comentario que hice en su día:



> *$ 980,29 = 1BTC
> 1 BTC el 24/05/17 = $ 2000*
> 
> ¿Qué habría pasado si no hubieses caído en los embaucadores y hubieras entrado en cualquier otra chapa?
> ...



$5697.45 BTC
$ 344 ETH 
$ 307.79 DASH 
$ 0,26 XRP 
$ 3,77 WAWES 


$ 980,29 / 8,09 ETH = 121,1730531520396 chapas 
121,1730531520396 * 344 = $41.683,53

$ 980,29 / 11,38 DASH = 86,1414762741652 chapas 
86,1414762741652 * 307,79= $26.513,48

$ 980,29 / 0,0064 XRP = 153170,3125 chapas 
153170,3125 * 0,26 = $39.824,28

$ 980.29 / 0.23 WAWES = 4262.130434782609 chapas 
4262,130434782609 * 3,77 = $16.068,23

Los números siempre dirán la verdad, una shitcoin es más rentable que la estafa bitcoñera. 

Hoy toca empujón de los listos que están en ETH, con la actualización de envíos de TX sin rastro ya es perfecta para que entren todas las "familias" que habitan en el FIAT y se expandan en la nueva pirámide que han creado.








Spoiler



Como es arriba, es abajo; como es abajo, es arriba.



Qué vaya bien el día!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Los números siempre dirán la verdad, una shitcoin es más rentable que la estafa bitcoñera.



Ganar la lotería también será siempre más rentable que "la estafa bitcoñera". 

Elimina el 99'99% de shitcoins que son directamente una estafa y elimina el 0'01% restante que contienen bugs, son centralizadas, son inseguras o viven únicamente en los registros contables de Poloniex y tendrás las probabilidades de alcanzar el éxito apostando por alguna de ellas.

El día que se le inflen los huevos al admin de Poloniex, o se eche una novia rusa derrochona, o intervenga el gobierno de turno y chape el chiringuito, veréis realmente para lo que sirve una shitcoin.

Sólo existe Bitcoin. El resto no es más que ruido, estafas o pajas mentales de antiguos mineros de Bitcoin con hardware obsoleto.

Todavía estoy esperando a que me déis la razón en el hilo del Maidsafe, por ponerte un ejemplo. ¿Dónde está esa enoooooorme revolución que iba a ser? ¿Dónde está Maidsafe funcionando de forma descentralizada y con su token? Ni está, ni se la espera.

Economía: Hilo oficial Maidsafe - Página 46

¿Dónde está la descentralización de Ripple que andaban prometiendo sus desarrolladores desde hace años? Ni está, ni se la espera.

¿Os acordáis de Zcash y toda la publicidad que le dieron en la salida para estafar a los incautos? Mirad su gráfica:

Zcash (ZEC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Estafas. Simple y llánamente estafas.


----------



## Arctic (16 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y la avaricia rompe el saco, que tampoco se os olvide



Enhorabuena por tu primer refrán bien escrito. Entre eso y la pasta que te estás metiendo en bitcoin cash, te veo a tope. Gracias por tu valioso consejo.


----------



## p_pin (16 Oct 2017)

*
Transacciones SegWit superan el 10% del total en la red Bitcoin*
Transacciones SegWit superan el 10% del total en la red Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Y ésto parece un troleo bueno
Desarrollador de Bitcoin Core crea servicio para sustituir a Bitpay | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

_Ante una controvertida decisión tomada por uno de los principales servicios de pago del ecosistema, el desarrollador de Bitcoin Core, Nicolas Dorier, anunció a través de su canal de YouTube que desarrolló una réplica de Bitpay, que lleva por nombre BTCPay_


----------



## Josar (16 Oct 2017)

Pillo simio


----------



## Claudius (16 Oct 2017)

VaReLaDaS dijo:


> Mejor con matrícula no?



La matrícula es un dato personal, tu mismo..


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (16 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> La matrícula es un dato personal, tu mismo..



Seguro? Pues dinos a quién pertenece.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> La matrícula es un dato personal, tu mismo..




Nunca entendí eso de tapar las matriculas en las fotos. Como si no te viera todo el mundo cuando vas por la calle.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Oct 2017)

Se han fockado el crifrado RSA-2048...

Cuando un algoritmo pone en peligro la identidad de media nación: así se ha quebrantado el cifrado RSA-2048

¿Esto afecta a la criptografía de la red Bitcoin?


----------



## Cetero (16 Oct 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se han fockado el crifrado RSA-2048...
> 
> Cuando un algoritmo pone en peligro la identidad de media nación: así se ha quebrantado el cifrado RSA-2048
> 
> ¿Esto afecta a la criptografía de la red Bitcoin?





> No ataca a todo el cifrado RSA-2048, tan sólo a las plataformas que hacen uso de él mediante la librería del fabricante Infineon.



Es un fallo de implementación, no del algoritmo en si


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2017)

Dias en los que la cotización se mantiene estable, son dias ganados.


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Oct 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Recuerdo también Nxt. Pintaba prometedor y a la mierda se fue con el resto. Sinceramente no entiendo cómo monedas como Litecoin valen algo, no aportan absolutamente nada.



nxt es un bombazo


----------



## sirpask (17 Oct 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> nxt es un bombazo



Bueno, bombazo bombazo... Ahi estamos.

Haciendo exposiciones a empresas de sus funcionalidades, sus pros y sus contras.

Es una PYME comparado con los grandes transatlánticos Criptos. Sus clientes pueden probarla facilmente con sus apis, y clonarla de forma sencilla.

Pero bueno, se habian puesto de meta en la ICO 3 millones (por que se hacia completamente en su propia moneda, algo insolito) y casi llevan ya 9.

Pero vamos, poco a poco y sin prisa, pero sin pausa. 1 de Enero, NXT 2.0. Ardor/Ignis

Y dejo ya el publireportaje , que me echais a los leones.

Yo ahora mismo solo llevo Ardor y Bitoins.

El resto caca de vaca. Aunque Monero tiene algo que desde siempre me ha hecho tilin, pero no tengo dinero,ni tiempo,ni ganas.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (17 Oct 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se han fockado el crifrado RSA-2048...
> 
> Cuando un algoritmo pone en peligro la identidad de media nación: así se ha quebrantado el cifrado RSA-2048
> 
> ¿Esto afecta a la criptografía de la red Bitcoin?



Sí, si las claves han sido generadas por una mala implementación.

Y cualquiera sabe si su clave ha sido bien o mal generada...


----------



## sirpask (17 Oct 2017)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Sí, si las claves han sido generadas por una mala implementación.
> 
> Y cualquiera sabe si su clave ha sido bien o mal generada...



Vamos que si el software que genera la clave pública y la clave privada siempre usa los números primos con algún patrón.... Es hackeable.


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Oct 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Vamos que si el software que genera la clave pública y la clave privada siempre usa los números primos con algún patrón.... Es hackeable.



Si tienes que dar vueltas con el ratón por la pantalla para crear entropía, se supone que las claves están bien generadas, no?


----------



## barborico (17 Oct 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Si tienes que dar vueltas con el ratón por la pantalla para crear entropía, se supone que las claves están bien generadas, no?





> Pero para agilizar el proceso la librería de código de Infineon construye los números primos subyacentes a las claves, de manera que se hacen propensos a un proceso de factorización que desvela esos números primos.
> 
> Teoricamente una clave RSA de 2048 bits requiere de millones de años para ser factorizada por un ordenador normal y corriente. Pero si se ha utilizado la biblioteca de Infineon basta con unos 100 años, distribuyendo el proceso de factorización a varios ordenadores o servidores en la nube... es cuestión de días.



Esto es el pan de cada día en informática. El jefe que no sabe y solo quiere resultados: "Que vaya más rápida que la competencia" y el programador que "Sí, bwana" sin ser consciente de lo que está haciendo.


----------



## tixel (17 Oct 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Enhorabuena por tu primer refrán bien escrito. Entre eso y la pasta que te estás metiendo en bitcoin cash, te veo a tope. Gracias por tu valioso consejo.



Tengo los mismos bitcoin cash q de los otros, como muchos supongo. Pero desde luego apuesto por cash, asi valga 0,1 btc. Ya cambiará el cuento y ahí es donde espero cambiar todos los btc por bch. Menudo pelotazo voya a dar.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2017 at 15:32 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Aprovechando un comentario que hice en su día:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi mejor negocio sin lugar a dudas fue cuando mine eth el año pasado. El btc al lado de eso mierda pura y ya hace años q los tengo. Ojala me hubiese puesto a minar 4 meses antes, a estas alturas ya sería millonario.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Mi mejor negocio sin lugar a dudas fue cuando mine eth el año pasado. El btc al lado de eso mierda pura y ya hace años q los tengo. Ojala me hubiese puesto a minar 4 meses antes, a estas alturas ya sería millonario.



Me imagino que, con este comentario, ya todos os habréis podido dar cuenta del tipo de gente que promueve las shitcoins y los forks en Bitcoin. Resulta que, ahora, Bitcoin es mierda pura simple y llanamente porque el señorito no puede minar con sus tarjetas gráficas. Mira que lo sabía, lo intuía, y ahora me lo has confirmado.

Ahora ya sólo falta que me digas que eres de Vigo y ya lo terminas de arreglar. Seguro que eres el minero avaricioso y subnormal al que le compré toda la producción de bitcoins entre 2012 y 2013 y que ya hace tiempo que vi llorando en forobits "por su mala cabeza" por haber vendido inmediatamente todos los bitcoins que producía mediante sus GPUs.

A ver si te enteras: Bitcoin no es ni mejor ni peor porque tú hicieses un mal cálculo de cómo iba a evolucionar la dificultad de minado.

Al final va a resultar que, lo que sospechaba, va a ser cierto. BTcrash y las shitcoins en general están plagadas de propietarios de GPUs con el culo en llamas


----------



## tixel (17 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me imagino que, con este comentario, ya todos os habréis podido dar cuenta del tipo de gente que promueve las shitcoins y los forks en Bitcoin. Resulta que, ahora, Bitcoin es mierda pura simple y llanamente porque el señorito no puede minar con sus tarjetas gráficas. Mira que lo sabía, lo intuía, y ahora me lo has confirmado.
> 
> Ahora ya sólo falta que me digas que eres de Vigo y ya lo terminas de arreglar. Seguro que eres el minero avaricioso y subnormal al que le compré toda la producción de bitcoins entre 2012 y 2013 y que ya hace tiempo que vi llorando en forobits "por su mala cabeza" por haber vendido inmediatamente todos los bitcoins que producía mediante sus GPUs.
> 
> ...



Veo q no sabes leer. He dicho q como inversión y solo como inversión lo q meti en eth(lo q me costo el equipo de mineria y la luz) cagó sobre la q hice en btc(todo en cash) por mucho, unas 4 veces mejor.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2017 at 16:23 ----------

Dos pesos pesados aclarando lo q es y lo q no es bitcoin
Official Statement: Bitcoin Cash is the real Bitcoin

Bitcoin Cash is Bitcoin – Bitcoin.com

---------- Post added 17-oct-2017 at 16:38 ----------

Por cierto ya se estan minando bloques de 8 mb y un monton de ellos de más de un mega. Ya veremos donde esta uno y otro de aquí a un año.
Coin Dance | Bitcoin Cash Block Details


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2017)

A corto plazo una altcoin puede ser más rentable que el BTC perfectamente, pero a medio y largo plazo es bastante complicado.

Hemos llegado a unos niveles que parece que en 6 meses hay que multiplicar por 20 la inversión para que sea 'una buena decisión, si no caca'. Lamentable.


----------



## candelario (17 Oct 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Si tienes que dar vueltas con el ratón por la pantalla para crear entropía, se supone que las claves están bien generadas, no?




Yo utilizo bitandress en modo of line.

¿Es seguro?


----------



## Arctic (17 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tengo los mismos bitcoin cash q de los otros, como muchos supongo. Pero desde luego apuesto por cash, asi valga 0,1 btc. Ya cambiará el cuento y ahí es donde espero cambiar todos los btc por bch. Menudo pelotazo voya a dar.



Así que eres lo que viene siendo un cantamañanas de primera división.

Vienes aquí, sueltas que el bitcoin cash es la repanocha, que bitcoin se va al guano y ahora dices que no has hecho nada al respecto?? Sueltas tu FUD y no has comprado un puñetero bitcoin cash. Qué poca vergüenza.


----------



## tixel (17 Oct 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Así que eres lo que viene siendo un cantamañanas de primera división.
> 
> Vienes aquí, sueltas que el bitcoin cash es la repanocha, que bitcoin se va al guano y ahora dices que no has hecho nada al respecto?? Sueltas tu FUD y no has comprado un puñetero bitcoin cash. Qué poca vergüenza.



Que va macho, voy a hacer lo q tu me digas, no te jode.
Lo demás no tiene mucho q comentar, seguro q si lo relees tu solo te das cuenta de lo estupido q eres. Y por cierto no se lo q es fud, al menos como tu lo empleas.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Oct 2017)

Veo que el tixel sigue en su linea de retarded, pero dejad de citadlo cabrones que ya hacia tiempo que no leia nada suyo. El ignore es la autentica salud.


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Oct 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Bueno, bombazo bombazo... Ahi estamos.
> 
> Haciendo exposiciones a empresas de sus funcionalidades, sus pros y sus contras.
> 
> ...



1 de enero?? no era en noviembre??


----------



## Alxemi (18 Oct 2017)

Creo que empieza la capitulación a juzgar por este extremadamente repugnante artículo de propaganda

Bitcoin Cash is Bitcoin – Bitcoin.com

Desde móvil


----------



## Divad (18 Oct 2017)

Salen al escenario :XX::Baile::Baile::Baile:
IBEX 35 y Cataluña en Blockchain (Ethereum y Counterparty)


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Oct 2017)

candelario dijo:


> Yo utilizo bitandress en modo of line.
> 
> ¿Es seguro?



Es lo que preguntaba yo, por las respuestas y por lo poco que he mirado en su foro de Github deduzco que sí, que no han usado Infineon ni nada parecido.
Pero yo aquí soy el último mono en temas técnicos.


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Oct 2017)

Si miráis las últimas correcciones todas han sido hasta circa 2/3 del máximo. 

¿Rebotará ésta en los 3900-4000 USD/BTC?


----------



## paketazo (18 Oct 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Creo que empieza la capitulación a juzgar por este extremadamente repugnante artículo de propaganda
> 
> Bitcoin Cash is Bitcoin – Bitcoin.com
> 
> Desde móvil



A ver si nos aclaras un poco las partes del artículo que son fake para los que todavía no hemos estudiado apenas nada a cerca de los forks que están por venir.

Sé que andas liado, así que si dedicas un rato, yo al menos te lo agradeceré. Esto va también para cualquier otro que se anime.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Alxemi (18 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A ver si nos aclaras un poco las partes del artículo que son fake para los que todavía no hemos estudiado apenas nada a cerca de los forks que están por venir.
> 
> Sé que andas liado, así que si dedicas un rato, yo al menos te lo agradeceré. Esto va también para cualquier otro que se anime.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Todo el artículo está cuajado de mentira y manipulación burda, un analisis en detalle no lo puedo hacer, tal vez alguna otra persona del foro pueda.

Pero no hay mas que ver el gráfico de los "forks" para ver lo bajo que están cayendo con la propaganda:







---------- Post added 18-oct-2017 at 10:52 ----------

De hecho el gráfico ni siquiera es exacto en su mentira, el fork de bch fue previo a la activación de SW.


----------



## bubbler (18 Oct 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Creo que empieza la capitulación a juzgar por este extremadamente repugnante artículo de propaganda
> 
> Bitcoin Cash is Bitcoin – Bitcoin.com
> 
> Desde móvil



El artículo es comparativo, y marca las debilidades de Segwit:

_Storing bitcoins in ANYONE_CAN_SPEND addresses relies on a fundamentally different security model than Bitcoin was designed with, and introduces the need for trust in what is meant to be a trustless system._

_El almacenamiento de bitcoins en las direcciones ANYONE_CAN_SPEND se basa en un modelo de seguridad fundamentalmente diferente al que Bitcoin fue diseñado e introduce la necesidad de confianza en lo que se supone que es un sistema sin confianza._


Otra cosa es que con Segwit se haga dinero y con BCH no... Podéis decir abiertamente: "BCH es el Bitcoin original, pero con lo que hago dinero es con Segwit...", no pasa nada porque lo digáis, no va a influenciar en el precio, pero no seáis tan hipócritas de defender algo sin sentido, aunque claro lo mismo si lo crees mucho mucho, puede que lo conviertas en realidad por modulación cuántica de la realidad a través de tus pensamientos, creencias y sentimientos...





Alxemi dijo:


> Todo el artículo está cuajado de mentira y manipulación burda, un analisis en detalle no lo puedo hacer, tal vez alguna otra persona del foro pueda.
> 
> Pero no hay mas que ver el gráfico de los "forks" para ver lo bajo que están cayendo con la propaganda:
> 
> ...



El cuadradito morado que hay en común (y parte del anterior), muestra la tendencia que marca la "mayoría", por eso en el primer fork, la cadena superior (la de arriba), vuelve a ser amarilla, quizás deberían haber puesto un tamaño menor, para indicar que hay menos "mayoría" en BCH.


----------



## tixel (18 Oct 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Veo que el tixel sigue en su linea de retarded, pero dejad de citadlo cabrones que ya hacia tiempo que no leia nada suyo. El ignore es la autentica salud.



Pues ya sabes, macho, por mi que no sea.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2017 at 11:37 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> A ver si nos aclaras un poco las partes del artículo que son fake para los que todavía no hemos estudiado apenas nada a cerca de los forks que están por venir.
> 
> Sé que andas liado, así que si dedicas un rato, yo al menos te lo agradeceré. Esto va también para cualquier otro que se anime.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Te lo aclaro yo, han salido que yo sepa 3 articulos en la misma dirección diciendo lo obvio, que bitcoin cash es el verdadero bitcoin. ¿por que? Por que respeta la vision original de Satoshi Nakamoto de convertir bitcoin en un medio de pago p2p y elimina el limite artificial de 1Mb puesto por Core/Blocksteam para que la red no funcione como debiese y ellos puedan crear su red paralela chupi guai pero privada, convirtiendo la red bitcoin en una red de liquidaciones en la que el usuario normal no podrá operar por el altisimo precio de las transacciones y lentitud.
Durante un tiempo aunque descontenta mucha gente fue tragando porque los de Blocksteam se habían apropiado de btc, y afortunadamente salió bitcoin cash y los mando a tomar por el culo, quitaron toda la mierda de blocksteam y resolvieron de una puta vez el tema de la escalabilidad con el que btc llevaba atascado 2 años al menos.
Bitcoin Cash aka Bitcoin anda sobre las 30 tps contra las 5-6 de core sw. No es mucho, pero es el primer paso. Ya se han hecho pruebas de hasta bloques de 1Gb que escalan varias veces más que Visa o MasterCard y se están implementando otras mejoras para permitir tiempos de confirmación propios de una tarjeta de credito.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2017 at 11:41 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Todo el artículo está cuajado de mentira y manipulación burda, un analisis en detalle no lo puedo hacer, tal vez alguna otra persona del foro pueda.
> 
> Pero no hay mas que ver el gráfico de los "forks" para ver lo bajo que están cayendo con la propaganda:
> 
> ...



Dentro de nada os vais a estar sujetando a vuestros btc con los dientes. Cada vez os queda menos donde agarraros. A llorar, ¡buaaa!, ¡el grafico está mal!, sin saber ni siquiera lo que es un cronograma y un diagrama que muestra muy bien como btc se va a ir diluyendo en el tiempo según salgan forks, que pasará.


----------



## Alxemi (18 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, macho, por mi que no sea.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2017 at 11:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Coño no sabía que había llegado el club de la comedia al hilo.
Estás muy equivocado, pero me da igual.
Disfruta de tus forks.


----------



## Divad (18 Oct 2017)

Buenas noticias para los bitcoñeros ::

World Bank President: Everyone Is Excited About Blockchain, Not Bitcoin

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (18 Oct 2017)

Comparación de algunos datos actuales de BTC y la altcoin Bcash:

*Poder de minado:*
BTC: 9.549 PH-s
Bcash: 189 PH-s

*Dificultad de minado:*
BTC: 1.196.792 millones
Bcash: 84.768 millones

*Transacciones por bloque en los últimos 7 días:*
BTC: 1.918,33
Bcash: 46,48

*Transparencia:*
El 62.5% del minado de las últimas 24h de Bcash corresponde a un minero desconocido
El 38.7% del minado desde que existe Bcash corresponde a un minero desconocido

*Segwit:*
Las transacciones SW, ya suponen el 10% aprox. del total transacciones de BTC, por tanto en la actualidad hay más transacciones SW que transacciones Bcash

Todos los datos pueden comprobar aquí:
BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer
Cryptocurrency Mining vs. Bitcoin Mining Profitability | CoinWarz
fork.lol
SegWit Charts

---------- Post added 18-oct-2017 at 14:11 ----------

Añado, respecto al último pump, al que hemos asistido en Bcash. El 61% del volúmen negociado es en divisa surcoreana, el won (KRW)

Comprobable aquí
Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## bpower (18 Oct 2017)

Otro que se suma al carro de los llorones, esta vez dando por el culo bitstamp, por suerte solo me han jodido 1200€ a ver si me los devuelven.

¿Que me recomendáis para comprar a parte de coinbase y kraken?

Dear bpower,

we have received your deposit and have instructed our payments department to further process it. You will receive an e-mail notification as soon as the process is concluded and the funds have been credited to the designated account.

In order to help us better understand the nature of your relationship with Bitstamp we require that an additional KYC (know your customer) procedure is completed so we can proceed with processing your future transfers.

We kindly ask you to send us a high resolution image of your international passport, as the document we have has expired, and answer the following KYC questionnaire:

1. What is your occupation? 
2. Are you using your Bitstamp account in connection with any business activity?
3. What is the purpose of your trading on Bitstamp? Please describe in as much detail as possible how you intend to use your trading account.
4. Which banks do you intend to use? Please provide the complete addresses and SWIFT codes.
5. Estimated amount that you would be depositing/withdrawing to/from your Bitstamp account per month (in USD and crypto)?
6. What type of trading will you conduct? Buying/selling/both? Estimated trade volume per month?
7. What are your future plans and activities planned on our exchange?
8. What is the source of the funds which you have so far deposited to your Bitstamp account? Please provide any financial documentation which can confirm how the funds sent to your Bitstamp account were acquired or accumulated (savings account statement, salary pay slip, tax revenue statement, investment portfolio or similar).
9. What is the purpose and the destination of your withdrawals to the addresses: 
-editada 
-editada

We kindly ask you to submit your answers and documents in a reply to this ticket.

Thank you for your cooperation and we look forward to your reply.

Best regards,
Brigita Bizjak


----------



## p_pin (18 Oct 2017)

Yo quería comentar también sobre Bittrex, a ver si alguien que controle bien inglés me echa una mano

Yo me registré hace años, 2014 por ahí, y no estoy "identificado".
Ayer me salió un mensaje que necesitaba estar "identificado" (verificado), para poder hacer retiros. No problemo, ya estoy identificado en otros exchange o brokers, y me hice la "Basic Accounts" en la que piden datos personales, CP, dirección, País,...

Mi duda viene, por que tras hacer esa verificación, al entrar en mi cuenta dice que puedo sacar más de 1000 btc por día (que ni de coña tengo claro), pero la capacidad ahí está..., pero es posible que ese límite que me han otorgado tenga que ver con la "antiguedad" que tengo en bittrex?. Es decir, señalo en el texto en inglés a ver si es eso lo que quiere decir

_Withdraw Limits 

If your password has been changed, you cannot make a withdrawal for 24 hours
If your account does not have 2FA, you are limited to withdrawing up to 1 BTC (or equivalent) per day
Please check below to see what limit your account falls under.
*Unverified Accounts created before 08/01/17: 0.025 BTC (or equivalent) per day*
Unverified Accounts created on or after 08/01/17: 0 BTC (or equivalent) per day
Basic Accounts: 3 BTC (or equivalent) per day with two-factor enabled.
Enhanced Accounts: 100 (or equivalent) BTC per day with two-factor enabled_


----------



## zyro (18 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> al entrar en mi cuenta dice que puedo sacar más de 1000 btc por día
> Enhanced Accounts: 100 (or equivalent) BTC per day with two-factor enabled[/I]



querrás decir 100 BTC, eso es lo que sale para cuentas verificadas. A tí te salen 1000?


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (18 Oct 2017)

bpower dijo:


> Otro que se suma al carro de los llorones, esta vez dando por el culo bitstamp, por suerte solo me han jodido 1200€ a ver si me los devuelven.
> 
> ¿Que me recomendáis para comprar a parte de coinbase y kraken?
> 
> ...



Muy heavy me parece el cuestionario.


----------



## Claudius (18 Oct 2017)

La estrategia de Bitcoin más allá de las criptomonedas - elEconomista.es


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Y qué parte del protocolo de Bitcoin utiliza RSA2048?
> 
> Entiendo que ninguno, sino que es cosa de los wallets a la hora de generar el número aleatorio para semilla de nuevas direcciones, no?
> 
> Es decir, que solo afectaría a aquellos wallets que se basen en RSA2048?



La vulnerabilidad por mala implementación puede afectar a cualquier sistema criptográfico de clave asimétrica.

A menos que tengas una implementación perfecta y la compiles tú mismo no puedes saber si tú clave privada ha sido bien generada y está a salvo.

Desde que se descubre y explota una vulnerabilidad hasta que es de dominio público puede pasar mucho tiempo en el que se puede hacer mucho daño.


----------



## p_pin (18 Oct 2017)

zyro dijo:


> querrás decir 100 BTC, eso es lo que sale para cuentas verificadas. A tí te salen 1000?



Una vez logueado en setting aparece :

Daily Withdrawal Limit 1337 BTC


No puedo comprobarlo :XX: por que no tengo 1337 btc


----------



## bpower (18 Oct 2017)

A bitstamp les he respondido todo y les he adjunto mi pasaporte, pero me mosquea mucho que me pregunten por dos direcciones de BTC donde almaceno los cryptotulipanes.

No quiero imaginarme la de problemas que traera retirar mas de 6 cifras en euros llegado el momento. Espero que cuando el BTC este in the moon algun banco acepte BTC como depositos porque si no vaya jaleo, habra que comprar oro y revenderlo para tener cash sano.


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 Oct 2017)

bpower dijo:


> A bitstamp les he respondido todo y les he adjunto mi pasaporte, pero me mosquea mucho que me pregunten por dos direcciones de BTC donde almaceno los cryptotulipanes.
> 
> No quiero imaginarme la de problemas que traera retirar mas de 6 cifras en euros llegado el momento. Espero que cuando el BTC este in the moon algun banco acepte BTC como depositos porque si no vaya jaleo, habra que comprar oro y revenderlo para tener cash sano.



creo que para eso sirve el proyecto BANKERA, pero hasta 2020 nada, si todo sale bien claro.


----------



## bubbler (18 Oct 2017)

[YOUTUBE]X4s0STKOUnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Oct 2017)

No llega a ser por el Clapham2 y no creo que me hubiese enterado jamás de que existe algo llamado Bittrex.

De las grandes yo no salgo.


----------



## Hinel (18 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo quería comentar también sobre Bittrex, a ver si alguien que controle bien inglés me echa una mano
> 
> Yo me registré hace años, 2014 por ahí, y no estoy "identificado".
> Ayer me salió un mensaje que necesitaba estar "identificado" (verificado), para poder hacer retiros. No problemo, ya estoy identificado en otros exchange o brokers, y me hice la "Basic Accounts" en la que piden datos personales, CP, dirección, País,...
> ...



Cuentas no verificadas, creadas hasta el 08/01/17, pueden retiran 0.025BTC o Equivalente al día. 
En su caso, como está verificado, puede retirar 3 BTC al día o equivalente con él two-factor activado.


----------



## Claudius (18 Oct 2017)

Spoiler






bubbler dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]X4s0STKOUnY[/YOUTUBE]






bitcoin-beginners-guide-surviving-bgold-and-segwit2x-forks

A Bitcoin Beginner

---------- Post added 18-oct-2017 at 18:56 ----------




Gian Gastone dijo:


> creo que para eso sirve el proyecto BANKERA, pero hasta 2020 nada, si todo sale bien claro.



Efectivamente, y no será el único. Pero es el que más capital ha levantado 25M de $. hasta que llegue a los 100M$ con la siguiente fase.


----------



## sirpask (18 Oct 2017)

Asi se programa Core...


----------



## kalero (18 Oct 2017)

La operación banco finalizó con exito gracias por la ayuda y los consejos dados :hugs:

Dicho esto. Ahora tengo algo de dinero listo para comprar las BTC (debí hacerlo antes de que subieran :frowning_face: ).

Ni plan original era comprar bitcoins con coinbase y luego pasarlas a Bittrex (por cierto ¿es seguro Bittrex?, por aqui hay alguien que andaba diciendo que bittrex le ha robado 498 golems). Y de ahí tradear, en plan cagueta y mirandolo en directo pero tradear.

La cuestión aqui, Bittrex no cobra comisión por tradear, al menos por tradear entre cryptocoins. También pensé en tradear eur/BTC en otras plataformas como poloniex o bitstamp. Pero por lo que he visto si que cobran comisión en trading fiat/cryptos. ¿Hay alguna forma de tradear fiat/crypto sin comisiones?

Gracias de nuevo espero vuestras respuestas con gran interes


----------



## p_pin (18 Oct 2017)

kalero dijo:


> La operación banco finalizó con exito gracias por la ayuda y los consejos dados :hugs:
> 
> Dicho esto. Ahora tengo algo de dinero listo para comprar las BTC (debí hacerlo antes de que subieran :frowning_face: ).
> 
> ...



Todos los exchanges cobran comisión, unos más otros menos, ya sea entre criptos o por fiat,... ese es el negocio del exchange, en bittrex creo que anda por el 0.25% por operación, relativamente baja

Bittrex es uno de los que más alt-coins tiene, por cierto hay un hilo específico de alt-coins en la sección del foro "bolsa e inversiones". Este hilo es de BTC

Parece que en varios exchange, bittrex entre ellos, se han vuelto más exhaustivos con la identificación de los clientes, así que tenlo en cuenta, antes de meter fondos sobre todo, por que para ingresar no ponen problemas... pero para sacar sí...., suelen pedir datos personales y demás, para verificaciones "básicas" y dni, fotos, etc, para verificaciones avanzadas
Si te sirve el consejo, no metas fondos de ningún tipo si no tienes verificación aceptada por el exchange


----------



## tixel (18 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Comparación de algunos datos actuales de BTC y la altcoin Bcash:
> 
> *Poder de minado:*
> BTC: 9.549 PH-s
> ...



Te voy a contar yo a ti la potencia de minado cuando el fork sw2x. Va a ser el descojone. No te angusties q queda poco :XX:
Por suerte a cash con la eda se la suda hasta cierto punto la potencia de minado.
Lo de la "transparencia", menudo comcepto q teneis de transparencia apoyando a algo tan oscuro como blocksteam, es tambien de partir el culo hasta romperlo.
Viendo este hilo, las contestaxiones q dais, a quien dais los thanks, lo q defendeis esta clarisimo q bitcoin se os hace grandisimo, sois gente q necesita seguir a una autoridad. 
No entendeis de bitcoin una mierda


----------



## BlueArrow (19 Oct 2017)

¿Todavía anda por aquí el payaso de tixel haciendo el ridículo? Joder macho, antes al tonto del pueblo símplemente se le esquivaba por la calle, pero desde que existe Internec y el tonto descubrió los foros... ¡ya no hay manera!


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Oct 2017)

kalero dijo:


> La operación banco finalizó con exito gracias por la ayuda y los consejos dados :hugs:
> 
> Dicho esto. Ahora tengo algo de dinero listo para comprar las BTC (debí hacerlo antes de que subieran :frowning_face: ).
> 
> ...



Para tradear compra mejor ethereum, menos comisión y lo moverás antes de un lado a otro. 
Yo de todos modos lo que te recomiendo es comprar BTC, tal vez alguna crypto disruptiva como IOTA, llevarlo al monedero y guardarlo 2 o 3 años.. Creo que es mejor estrategia buy and hold que el trading, aunque lo respeto.


----------



## tixel (19 Oct 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¿Todavía anda por aquí el payaso de tixel haciendo el ridículo? Joder macho, antes al tonto del pueblo símplemente se le esquivaba por la calle, pero desde que existe Internec y el tonto descubrió los foros... ¡ya no hay manera!



Esto es lo maximo que da este hilo y de uno de los gurus:XX:. Bitcoin no se os queda grande, se os queda grandisimo.


----------



## Claudius (19 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> joder, ha sido volver la horda de exiliados a reddit, y esto se ha vuelto a convertir en la mierda de hilo que hicieron que fuera.
> 
> Id a discutir vuestros problemas a otro sitio, con lo tranquilos que estábamos hablando de cosas importantes...



El burbuja.cash 'fork' no tuvo éxito, no hubo suficiente potencia de 'troll-minado', para mantener viva la disertación de vez en cuando pasa algún bloque de reddit-post. 
 )


----------



## Alxemi (19 Oct 2017)

bpower dijo:


> A bitstamp les he respondido todo y les he adjunto mi pasaporte, pero me mosquea mucho que me pregunten por dos direcciones de BTC donde almaceno los cryptotulipanes.
> 
> No quiero imaginarme la de problemas que traera retirar mas de 6 cifras en euros llegado el momento. Espero que cuando el BTC este in the moon algun banco acepte BTC como depositos porque si no vaya jaleo, habra que comprar oro y revenderlo para tener cash sano.



Te preguntan todo eso porque tienen que cumplir con las regulaciones KYC y de blanqueo. Pasadas esas regulaciones y siendo un banco de la UE no tendrás problemas en sacar esas seis cifras.
El problema lo tendrás en sitios donde todo es gratis y no te preguntan nada al meter la pasta. Intenta sacar seis cifras de ahí y verás que pasa.


----------



## tixel (19 Oct 2017)

Una preguntita, que hubiese pasado si lo que se hubiese forkeado fuese la propuesta de core, de sw y su limitación a un mega. ¿cuanto valdría hoy ese corecoin?
Tic tac


----------



## tastas (19 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Una preguntita, que hubiese pasado si lo que se hubiese forkeado fuese la propuesta de core, de sw y su limitación a un mega. ¿cuanto valdría hoy ese corecoin?
> Tic tac



Explique hustec cómo se hace para obtener una bifurcación de la cadena principal a partir de un softfork.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




blah, blah, blah :bla::bla:

¿ Cómo va la barrera INFRANQUEABLE de los $2800 ?


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Oct 2017)

clapham con comprar bitcoin y callarte la bocaza desde que los conocistes, hubieras ganado una millonada....

y vienes a contarnos que te han robado 500 golems? a mi me pillo crypsty, pero BTC-e ya no me pillo.... pareces nuevo y llevas aqui desde que valia 90$ el bitcoin.

si te han robado los golem es por que Un tonto y su dinero no están juntos mucho tiempo


----------



## tixel (19 Oct 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Explique hustec cómo se hace para obtener una bifurcación de la cadena principal a partir de un softfork.



El q pregunta soy yo. Ya veo q no interesa contestar, lo suponía.


----------



## tastas (19 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Una preguntita, que hubiese pasado si lo que se hubiese forkeado fuese la propuesta de core, de sw y su limitación a un mega. ¿cuanto valdría hoy ese corecoin?
> Tic tac



No hubiera sido posible un fork con la propuesta de Core a menos que hubiera pasado lo que ha hecho bcash: escindir la cadena a propósito.
Esto se debe a que sw se implantó (de una manera muy ingeniosa) como SoftFork.
Preguntita idiota resuelta.

taptap


----------



## tixel (19 Oct 2017)

tastas dijo:


> No hubiera sido posible un fork con la propuesta de Core a menos que hubiera pasado lo que ha hecho bcash: escindir la cadena a propósito.
> Esto se debe a que sw se implantó (de una manera muy ingeniosa) como SoftFork.
> Preguntita idiota resuelta.
> 
> taptap



No, nos has respondido nada, has esquivado el tema. Es lo q suele hace mucha gente, mirar para otro lado cuando interesa. La pregunta es clarisima como el cristal.


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no deja de horrorizarse .
> Luego los ibericos se quejan de que el mundo disfrute con su desgracia . Normal , son egoistas y van a su bola ..luego hay un problema y quieren que el mundo se apiade de ellos . Pues no ...
> Mirad al clapham ...en lugar que hacer boicot al Exchange BITTREX en solidaridad con un forero expoliado ( el clapham ) y robado impunemente
> los ofreros ibericos se regodean en la desgracia ajena . Y siguen alimentando a la bestia BITTREX porque no les robo a ellos .
> ...



tanta rabia por 110$ de los golems?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No, nos has respondido nada, has esquivado el tema. Es lo q suele hace mucha gente, mirar para otro lado cuando interesa. La pregunta es clarisima como el cristal.



Y te la ha respondido perfectamente bien. Otra cosa es que seas tú el que hace oídos sordos ante respuestas correctas y precisas.

Además yo puedo añadir incluso ejemplos.

¿Nadie aquí se acuerda de cuando Luke Dash Jr. proponía reducir el tamaño de bloque a 300kb o cuando proponía directamente banear las transacciones de Satoshi Dice? Él es un desarrollador de Core y, sin embargo, sus propuestas nunca se implementaron en el software de Core porque nunca pasaron el filtro "contencioso" de Core.

Core nunca propondría un hardfork "contencioso" porque, como hemos visto en los ejemplos que te he dado, si las propuestas son demasiado disruptivas, nunca pasan el filtro de Core y por eso nunca se convierten en hardforks.

Y eso que Luke tiene razón con lo de los 300kb, de la misma forma que también la tenía con el UASF. Pero supongonque el resto de desarrolladores piensa que reducir un tercio el tamaño de bloque sería un impacto demasiado grande.


----------



## tixel (20 Oct 2017)

Esto es como lo de Rajoy y el catalan de si pidio o no la independencia. La gente no contesta claramente porque la pregunta no les mola y pretenden echar balones fuera y esconder la cabeza como las avestruces pretendiendo que asi resuelven algo.
Pues ya os contesto yo, si lo que hizo cash lo hubiese hecho core, ya se que no lo haría ya que para eso se apropiaron de btc y su nombre aprovechando el efecto red, y eso es lo que le da el valor que tiene. En ese caso core hoy valdría lo mismo que va a valer bitcoin gold, cerca de 0. De todas maneras estas tacticas de poco le van a valer, puedes secuestrar a mucho incauto en tu implementación pero con el tiempo no vas a poder retener a demasiados.
En este hilo está claro que muchos quieen pegar el pelotazo como cuando los pisos y como ellos les espanta que venga alguien diciendoles las verdades del barquero.
A mi me la suda lo que opineis todos y cada uno en este hilo de mierda, donde  ni aparecen noticias relevantes, ni hay discusión de ningun tipo, ni ná. Solo una pandilla de palmeros adolescentes por lo que se ve dandose palmaditas en la espalda entre ellos del miedo a que venga alguien y les rompa su sueñecito personal, que de ahí no pasan.
Ni en el patio de un parbulario se ven las gilipolleces de este hilo.
Una pena como internet y la masificación escaralla todo, si esto hubiese pasado 10 años antes la de subnormal que nos hubiesemos ahorrado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Oct 2017)

¿No te da vergüenza venir aquí a llorar de esa manera?

Bitcoin Crash se está hundiendo y, en las tres casas de cambios en las que cotizan los futuros de Segwit2X, la cotización es el 10% de la de Bitcoin.

El mercado es claro y te está diciendo de forma transparente que no quiere vuestras mierdas centralistas. Asúmelo ya porque así serás más feliz y dejarás de proyectar vergüenza ajena.

Si core hubiera hecho esto o si core hubiera hecho lo otro... :XX: y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas...

¿No te das cuenta que, precísamente, lo que hace imposible que los Desarrolladores Core hayan actuado de la forma en la que planteas, es lo mismo que hace valioso a Bitcoin frente a las iniciativas absurdas en los forks que apoyas? Core nunca podría haberse comportado así porque dispone de un equilibrado sistema de contrapoderes y desincentivos. Bitcoin también está diseñado con ellos y por eso se pasa por la piedra todas las iniciativas infantiles y absurdas que promueves


----------



## san_miguel (20 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿No te da vergüenza venir aquí a llorar de esa manera?
> 
> Bitcoin Crash se está hundiendo y, en las tres casas de cambios en las que cotizan los futuros de Segwit2X, la cotización es el 10% de la de Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Hola compañero, el mercado de futuros también se puede seguir por BITMEX no? Si no me equivoco está al 15% del valor de BTC. ¿Es correcto?


----------



## Alxemi (20 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No, nos has respondido nada, has esquivado el tema. Es lo q suele hace mucha gente, mirar para otro lado cuando interesa. La pregunta es clarisima como el cristal.



Lo que es clarísimo como el cristal es otra cosa.


----------



## Arctic (20 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Esto es como lo de Rajoy y el catalan de si pidio o no la independencia. La gente no contesta claramente porque la pregunta no les mola y pretenden echar balones fuera y esconder la cabeza como las avestruces pretendiendo que asi resuelven algo.
> Pues ya os contesto yo, si lo que hizo cash lo hubiese hecho core, ya se que no lo haría ya que para eso se apropiaron de btc y su nombre aprovechando el efecto red, y eso es lo que le da el valor que tiene. En ese caso core hoy valdría lo mismo que va a valer bitcoin gold, cerca de 0. De todas maneras estas tacticas de poco le van a valer, puedes secuestrar a mucho incauto en tu implementación pero con el tiempo no vas a poder retener a demasiados.
> En este hilo está claro que muchos quieen pegar el pelotazo como cuando los pisos y como ellos les espanta que venga alguien diciendoles las verdades del barquero.
> A mi me la suda lo que opineis todos y cada uno en este hilo de mierda, donde ni aparecen noticias relevantes, ni hay discusión de ningun tipo, ni ná. Solo una pandilla de palmeros adolescentes por lo que se ve dandose palmaditas en la espalda entre ellos del miedo a que venga alguien y les rompa su sueñecito personal, que de ahí no pasan.
> ...



Esto ya es el colmo. Mira, paleto. Lo que ha permitido internet es que un gañan de aldea venga aquí a pensarse que es más listo que la media. En tu caso es un problema, ya que al menos en Lugo entre las vacas no destaca tanto tu estulticia y aquí se te ve al instante. Cada vez que abres la boca, lo único que consigues es quedar como lo que eres, un tieso y un desgarramantas. Todo lo que has dicho, el mercado te lo ha echado por tierra. Has defendido el Bitcoin cash (de boquilla, porque recordarás que te ofrecí publicamente ir a cualquier notaría y cambiarte todos mis Bcash por bitcoins) y has hablado de "bitcoin al guano" días antes de la mayor subida en dólares jamás acontecida. 
Eres un cantamañanas que vienes aquí a piar y luego resulta que no haces lo que predicas. Si yo digo "bitcoin se va al guano, avisados quedáis" lo mínimo es haber vendido los míos. 
Igual se aplica para tus alabanzas del bitcoin cash. Es tan bueno que no has comprado ninguno.

A mi me tienes ya hasta los cojones y te paso al ignore. Cuando recojas el fruto de lo que estás sembrando, acuérdate de tu mensaje en el que te consideras el más listo de por aquí.


----------



## bubbler (20 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Esto es como lo de Rajoy y el catalan de si pidio o no la independencia. La gente no contesta claramente porque la pregunta no les mola y pretenden echar balones fuera y esconder la cabeza como las avestruces pretendiendo que asi resuelven algo.
> Pues ya os contesto yo, si lo que hizo cash lo hubiese hecho core, ya se que no lo haría ya que para eso se apropiaron de btc y su nombre aprovechando el efecto red, y eso es lo que le da el valor que tiene. En ese caso core hoy valdría lo mismo que va a valer bitcoin gold, cerca de 0. De todas maneras estas tacticas de poco le van a valer, puedes secuestrar a mucho incauto en tu implementación pero con el tiempo no vas a poder retener a demasiados.
> En este hilo está claro que muchos quieen pegar el pelotazo como cuando los pisos y como ellos les espanta que venga alguien diciendoles las verdades del barquero.
> A mi me la suda lo que opineis todos y cada uno en este hilo de mierda, donde ni aparecen noticias relevantes, ni hay discusión de ningun tipo, ni ná. Solo una pandilla de palmeros adolescentes por lo que se ve dandose palmaditas en la espalda entre ellos del miedo a que venga alguien y les rompa su sueñecito personal, que de ahí no pasan.
> ...



Tixel, si vistes el último vídeo que colgué, ese youtuber explica por encima todo el tema del replay-attack, lo que no es entendible, es porqué BTC Core no hace una protección fuerte como lo ha realizado BCC y hay que hacer una movida con script para enviar a una dirección (que empieza por 3Bit...)... en fin un caballo de troya... BCC es el auténtico Bitcoin original en sus fundamentos y encima se ha protegido y ha protegido a Bitcoin Core; ojo que BCC sea el Bitcoin original no quiere decir que siga siendo una buena inversión para dar el pelotazo...

Lo que transmiten los foreros que defienden BTC Core e iban defendiendo la utopía original, es una hipocresía absurda, ya que no tienen porqué temer en no dar el pelotazo con BTC Core, puesto que ya es un vector a explotar económicamente, pero con fecha de caducidad...


----------



## p_pin (20 Oct 2017)

No sé por qué le dáis bola al trol.


Por cierto, al parecer han juankeado bitmain (la de Jihan)

400 Bad Request


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Oct 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Hola compañero, el mercado de futuros también se puede seguir por BITMEX no? Si no me equivoco está al 15% del valor de BTC. ¿Es correcto?



Si no recuerdo mal, los mercados en los que se estaban negociando los futuros eran bitmex, hitbtc y bitfinex. Y sí, andaban por ahí las cotizaciones entre el 10-15%

---------- Post added 20-oct-2017 at 11:57 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> lo que no es entendible, es porqué BTC Core no hace una protección fuerte como lo ha realizado BCC



Porque introducir un cambio de ese tipo supone el tener que hacerlo vía hardfork y Core sólo apoya el realizar un hardfork en casos de extremísima necesidad, como por ejemplo un ataque al sistema o un bug catastrófico.

Son los forks que van surgiendo los que deberían ir implementando las protecciones frente a replay attacks. Si no lo hacen, será su problema, no el nuestro.

Y si los pools de minado deciden crear su propio fork sin protección frente a replay attack, entonces será considerado como un ataque al sistema y los desarrolladores de Core sacarían el as en la manga del hardfork con cambio de PoW como último recurso.

Precísamente Bitcoin apareció para impedir que un grupito de oligarcas puedan sentarse en una mesa, firmar un acuerdo, y decidir el futuro de una moneda junto con el de todos sus usuarios. Si permitimos que eso suceda (que es lo que han hecho Bitmain, Bitpay, Shapeshift, etc) con el SegWit2x, entonces Bitcoin habrá fracasado.

Bitcoin tiene que ser lo que sus usuarios decidan. En agosto decidimos pegarle una patada en los huevps a Jihan mediante el UASF. A ver qué decidimos en noviembre. :XX:


----------



## tixel (20 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿No te da vergüenza venir aquí a llorar de esa manera?
> 
> Bitcoin Crash se está hundiendo y, en las tres casas de cambios en las que cotizan los futuros de Segwit2X, la cotización es el 10% de la de Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Mierdas centralistas? Pero tu sabes que coño pones. Y lo de las casas de cambio con futuros de 2x no canta ni nada, sabiendo que tienen casi el 90% de hashrate. Supongo que ya sabes que los de blocksteam estan maniobrando detrás.
Pues asi que le lleven el 90% del hashrate ya me diras quien se va a quedar en core, que tendría que esperar al siguiente, (si lo hay), ajuste de dificultad para confirmar algo antes de un mes.
Y el mercado por ahora aún no ha dicho nada, pero lo dirá, no te preocupes.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2017 at 12:09 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, los mercados en los que se estaban negociando los futuros eran bitmex, hitbtc y bitfinex. Y sí, andaban por ahí las cotizaciones entre el 10-15%
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-oct-2017 at 11:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Leyendoos uno no sabe si está leyendo la viñeta de chistes o si sois ais de tontos, porque la parrafada que pones al final de que Bitcoin aparecio para que impedir que un pequeño grupo de oligarcas decida su futuro, has descrito punto por punto a Core/Blocksteam.
¿hay que haceros un mapa?
Esta claro que los de blocksteam no quieren hablar de hard forks ni de broma, su bussiness va en ello. Pues a ver si hay suerte y btc hace ese hard fork y cambia de algoritmo, a ver cuanto vale despues, es justo lo que preguntaba y nadie oso a contestar.
Y Bitcoin no ha fracasado, fracasó core/blocksteam que es totalmente distinto.
Otras lindezas de core que siguen la idea original  son las transacciones reversibles, lo cual podía estar bien si no fuera porque la red pretende ser sin confianza (trustless) y esto se la carga.


----------



## tastas (20 Oct 2017)

Esta pregunta:
Una preguntita, que hubiese pasado si lo que se hubiese forkeado fuese la propuesta de core, de sw y su limitación a un mega. ¿cuanto valdría hoy ese corecoin?
No tiene nada que ver con esta "pregunta":
Pues a ver si hay suerte y btc hace ese hard fork y cambia de algoritmo, a ver cuanto vale despues, es justo lo que preguntaba y nadie oso a contestar.

Te he contestado a la pregunta diciendo que sw no puede producir un split en la cadena porque se hizo (mediante una solución, por lo visto, brillante) mediante Softfork, y ¿me vienes con un teórico cambio de algoritmo de minado para evadir un ataque minero? ¿Y me dices que esa es la pregunta que no te queríamos contestar?
Con esa comprensión lectora, entiendo que te creas cualquier mierda que te cuenten desde Bitmain.

Creo que estoy perdiendo el tiempo y seguiré el ejemplo de Arctic. Hay hilo ya de Bitcoin2x? Qué tal va el hilo de BitcoinCash? Tenemos hilo de shitforks?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Mierdas centralistas? Pero tu sabes que coño pones. Y lo de las casas de cambio con futuros de 2x no canta ni nada, sabiendo que tienen casi el 90% de hashrate.



¿Oye, ese 90% de hashrate está calculado de la misma forma como calculabais que el cuarenta y pico por cien de hashrate de Jihan iba a ponerse a minar para BTCrash?

Ya lo vemos, ya.

Bitcoin da y quita razones, e incluso en el tema del hashrate, nos ha demostrado con BTCrash que son los mineros los que siguen al dinero y no al revés.



tixel dijo:


> Supongo que ya sabes que los de blocksteam estan maniobrando detrás.
> Pues asi que le lleven el 90% del hashrate ya me diras quien se va a quedar en core, que tendría que esperar al siguiente, (si lo hay), ajuste de dificultad para confirmar algo antes de un mes.



Te lo repito, ¿ese famoso 90% es el mismo 40 y pico% que Jihan iba a colocar en BTCrash? Porque me parece a mi que te vas a llevar una buena desilusión al respecto, chavalote.



tixel dijo:


> Y el mercado por ahora aún no ha dicho nada, pero lo dirá, no te preocupes.



Tu shitcoin se está yendo a pique en el mercado de futuros incluso antes ni siquiera de existir todavía. :XX:



tixel dijo:


> Leyendoos uno no sabe si está leyendo la viñeta de chistes o si sois ais de tontos, porque la parrafada que pones al final de que Bitcoin aparecio para que impedir que un pequeño grupo de oligarcas decida su futuro, has descrito punto por punto a Core/Blocksteam.



En lugar de hablar tanto por aquí, tendrías que echarle una manita a vuestro único programador (Garzik) para ver si consigue sacar algo adelante, que está últimamente como muy desaparecido el pobrecico.



tixel dijo:


> Esta claro que los de blocksteam no quieren hablar de hard forks ni de broma, su bussiness va en ello. Pues a ver si hay suerte y btc hace ese hard fork y cambia de algoritmo, a ver cuanto vale despues, es justo lo que preguntaba y nadie oso a contestar.



Bitcoin no tiene que cambiar nada, ni mucho menos mediante un hardfork. Nos basta y nos sobran los User Activated Soft Forks para quitarnos de encima a los mongolos como tú.



tixel dijo:


> Y Bitcoin no ha fracasado, fracasó core/blocksteam que es totalmente distinto.



¿Sabes lo que ha fracasado hasta ahora? BTCrash, Bitcoin Unlimited, Bitcoin Classic y el resto de chiquilladas de incapaz intelectual a las que pareces tener propensión.

¿Sabes qué es lo que fracasará en cuestión de meses? Efectivamente, la imbecilidad del 2X.



tixel dijo:


> Otras lindezas de core que siguen la idea original  son las transacciones reversibles, lo cual podía estar bien si no fuera porque la red pretende ser sin confianza (trustless) y esto se la carga.



Vas a revertir tu una transacción segwit... POR LOS COJONES.


----------



## Registrador (20 Oct 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Todo lo que has dicho, el mercado te lo ha echado por tierra. Has defendido el Bitcoin cash (de boquilla, porque recordarás que te ofrecí publicamente ir a cualquier notaría y cambiarte todos mis Bcash por bitcoins)



Este fue el momento decisivo en que Tixel quedó como un hipócrita. Después de pasarse todo el verano dando el coñazo con que Bcash era el verdadero Bitcoin y que el Bitcoin se iría a la mierda por culpa del equipo de desarrolladores... reconoce que sigue teniendo todos sus BTC y que no los ha cambiado por Bcash! :XX:

Cómo cojones puedes respetar a un fantoche que despotrica contra el Bitcoin y sigue teniendo absolutamente todos! Ni él mismo se cree sus propias mentiras.

Lo dicho: un hipócrita.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cada librillo tiene su maestrillo

cada vela que aguante su palo ::


----------



## bubbler (20 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, los mercados en los que se estaban negociando los futuros eran bitmex, hitbtc y bitfinex. Y sí, andaban por ahí las cotizaciones entre el 10-15%
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-oct-2017 at 11:57 ----------
> 
> ...



*Porque introducir un cambio de ese tipo supone el tener que hacerlo vía hardfork y Core sólo apoya el realizar un hardfork en casos de extremísima necesidad, como por ejemplo un ataque al sistema o un bug catastrófico.*
No tiene sentido evitar un hardfork que estaría casi seguro con el 100% para poner una protección fuerte replay-attack y no tener expuesto a Bitcoin y la torpeza del usuario o picaresca de trileros...

Mira Sr. Mojón, que quieres tener razón en que con BTCore se va a ganar mucho Fiat, OK, vale, pero sé honesto e indica que BTCore no está en su mejor momento con respecto a BCCash, si comparando la reservibilidad, y la falta de protección de replay-attack, es que es ridículo pensar que es mejor...

Como BCCash es fidedigno y BTCore no, habrá un momento en que BTCore estalle y se quede en la cuneta y salga adelante BCCash, habrá que medir los tiempos, y oye, que lo digo con ánimo de "hacer la mejor jugada", que pienso es lo que buscamos aquí y no llevar tanto la razón...


----------



## Registrador (20 Oct 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Lo que transmiten los foreros que defienden BTC Core e iban defendiendo la utopía original, es una hipocresía absurda, ya que no tienen porqué temer en no dar el pelotazo con BTC Core, puesto que ya es un vector a explotar económicamente, pero con fecha de caducidad...



Pero qué te fumas?????

Los que defendemos el Bitcoin y criticamos el Bcash hemos vendido todos nuestros Bcash y los hemos cambiado por Bitcoins. Tú y Tixel ¿habéis vendido lo que llamáis BTC Core para comprar Bitcoin cash?

Nosotros somos coherentes y ponemos nuestro dinero donde nuestras palabras ¿vosotros?


----------



## Alxemi (20 Oct 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> *Porque introducir un cambio de ese tipo supone el tener que hacerlo vía hardfork y Core sólo apoya el realizar un hardfork en casos de extremísima necesidad, como por ejemplo un ataque al sistema o un bug catastrófico.*
> No tiene sentido evitar un hardfork que estaría casi seguro con el 100% para poner una protección fuerte replay-attack y no tener expuesto a Bitcoin y la torpeza del usuario o picaresca de trileros...



¿Pero que coño estas diciendo? ni se te entiende.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Oct 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> No tiene sentido evitar un hardfork que estaría casi seguro con el 100% para poner una protección fuerte replay-attack y no tener expuesto a Bitcoin y la torpeza del usuario o picaresca de trileros...



Pero vamos a ver. Hacéis que me hierva la sangre.

Bicoin es lo que sus usuarios quieren que sea. ¿Cómo? Haciendo cumplir las normas del protocolo mediante los nodos de la red. Por lo tanto Bitcoin es lo que los nodos de la red quieran, porque son ellos los que velan por que las normas se cumplan.

Si yo envío una transacción desde mi nodo Bitcoin, es válida y se retransmite por todos los nodos de la red hasta llegar a un minero de Bitcoin que la va a incorporar a la cadena de bloques... ¿Qué cojones me importa a mi lo que quieran replicar otras personas en cualquier otro sitio? 

Por mi como si el resto de nodos de la red se la imprimen y se guardan debajo de la almohada. Me importa un bledo siempre que mi transacción llegue a un minero y la meta en la cadena de bloques.

¿Me hace falta protección frente a esto cuando utilizo la red de Bitcoin? Por supuesto que no porque me importa una mierda lo que pase FUERA de Bitcoin.

Si utilizas un nodo Bitcoin y le quieres pagar a otro usuario de Bitcoin...nada de lo que pase en el exterior te afecta.

¿Que alguien quiere replicar tu transacción en una subred privada que comparten él y tres chinos subnormales más? Pues por mi como si la pintan de rosa y la meten debajo de su almohada.

¿Tan difícil es de entender?



bubbler dijo:


> Mira Sr. Mojón, que quieres tener razón en que con BTCore se va a ganar mucho Fiat, OK, vale, pero sé honesto e indica que BTCore no está en su mejor momento con respecto a BCCash, si comparando la reservibilidad, y la falta de protección de replay-attack, es que es ridículo pensar que es mejor...



BCrash es una mierda buggeada que no sirve para nada y que no es utilizada ni siquiera por Jihan o Roger Ver. A la vista está en su cotización y en su mierda de funcionamiento de la red. Sed honestos vosotros y dejadnos a los demás tranquilitos con lo nuestro.



bubbler dijo:


> Como BCCash es fidedigno y BTCore no, habrá un momento en que BTCore estalle y se quede en la cuneta y salga adelante BCCash, habrá que medir los tiempos, y oye, que lo digo con ánimo de "hacer la mejor jugada", que pienso es lo que buscamos aquí y no llevar tanto la razón...



Id a intentar estafar a la gente a otro sitio, que me tenéis hasta los huevos.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2017 at 13:48 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Los que defendemos el Bitcoin y criticamos el Bcash hemos vendido todos nuestros Bcash y los hemos cambiado por Bitcoins.



Y con eróticos resultados, he de añadir. Porque hemos recibido doble remuneración. Una que proviene directamente de los subnormales que no entienden lo que es Bitcoin y estaban dispuestos a comprar los BCrash a precio desorbitado. Y la segunda remuneración proviene del resto de inversores que impulsaron la cotización de Bitcoin hasta los precios actuales una vez nos quitamos al subgrupo de usuarios y mineros mongolos de la red de Bitcoin.

Dos por el precio de uno.

por cierto, que en noviembre ocurrirá tres cuartos de lo mismo. A la gente le hormiguea las manos y todo de las ganas y prisa que tienen de dumpear los tokens del segwit2x.


----------



## Alxemi (20 Oct 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> *Porque introducir un cambio de ese tipo supone el tener que hacerlo vía hardfork y Core sólo apoya el realizar un hardfork en casos de extremísima necesidad, como por ejemplo un ataque al sistema o un bug catastrófico.*
> No tiene sentido evitar un hardfork que estaría casi seguro con el 100% para poner una protección fuerte replay-attack y no tener expuesto a Bitcoin y la torpeza del usuario o picaresca de trileros...
> 
> Mira Sr. Mojón, que quieres tener razón en que con BTCore se va a ganar mucho Fiat, OK, vale, pero sé honesto e indica que BTCore no está en su mejor momento con respecto a BCCash, si comparando la reservibilidad, y la falta de protección de replay-attack, es que es ridículo pensar que es mejor...
> ...



Ahhh vale leyendo a mojón creo que ya empiezo a entender tu críptico lenguaje.

Dices que Core es muy malo porque no implementan protección contra réplica en su código a la vista del posible hard fork s2x.

Pero alma de cántaro no sabes que eso es imposible? La única manera de implementar protección fuerte contra réplica en una cadena de bloques es, precisamente, mediante un Hard Fork. 

¿no lo sabía esto tu gurú de youtube?

O el plan es que Core haga otro Hard Fork además de b2x? Oye que lo mismo si... visto como está el patio... ::


----------



## electrón (20 Oct 2017)

En el 3x02 de Mr. Robot vuelve a salir el Bitcoin y también el Ecoin, perdón si se considera spoiler :fiufiu:


----------



## sirpask (20 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Draghi, sobre el bitcoin: "Una lección de la crisis es que las innovaciones contienen riesgos potenciales" - elEconomista.es*
> 
> Potenciales dice tito Draghi... será en comparación con los riesgos del QE y la impresora, que son inevitables, y devastadores.
> 
> ...



Estos cabrones van hasta el culo de BTC.
Por eso no quieren tocarlo.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Oct 2017)

Acaba de alcanzar los 6000 dólares...


----------



## DEREC (20 Oct 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Acaba de alcanzar los 6000 dólares...



a por los 10.000


----------



## destru (20 Oct 2017)

Según la app Blockfolio, ahora mismo vale 16.000 billones de euros? estamos locos o que? supongo que será un fallo XD


----------



## bubbler (20 Oct 2017)

Y los troles se ponen cada vez +nervosios en cada subida...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2017)

5000$ el día del Pilar y 8 dias después, ya vale 6000$.

Vivir para ver. Pero sigue siendo una estafa piramidal, no lo olvidéis.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *6000$*



Joer con los rusos, cómo se pasan. Dejan al colega seco en el suelo después de hacerle un "all time high".


----------



## Leovigildo (20 Oct 2017)

*6050* dólares ahora mismo y subiendo. 

Felicidades bitcoiners


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2017)

Por cierto, otro factor que se está perdiendo de vista es que el BTC está acercándose también al 60% de 'dominance'. Con la inflada de ETH, llegó incluso a bajar del 40%.

Con perspectiva histórica un 60% es poco, pero aun asi es el mejor valor en meses, concretamente desde mayo.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (20 Oct 2017)

El BTC es un mercado muy líquido. Se puede vender y comprar en grandes cantidades. Por eso es un mercado robusto. Cuando ha habido caídas espectaculares en la cotización se ha recuperado en poco tiempo. 

Otras criptomonedas pueden ser muy rentables pero no disponen de mercados líquidos por el cual se puede comprar y vender en grandes cantidades. 

El techo del BTC será cuando los grandes fondos de inversión o institucionales (soberanos o de pensiones) puedan invertir masivamente en la criptomoneda número uno con plenas garantías legales. Es decir, que esté definitivamente regulada por las autoridades públicas. 

Bueno, algunos Estados ya piensan en crear criptomonedas estatales para parar la amenaza del Bitcoin. Le dará más publicidad. ¿Cuál será el primer Estado que admita al Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal?. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Oct 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, otro factor que se está perdiendo de vista es que el BTC está acercándose también al 60% de 'dominance'. Con la inflada de ETH, llegó incluso a bajar del 40%.
> 
> Con perspectiva histórica un 60% es poco, pero aun asi es el mejor valor en meses, concretamente desde mayo.



yo he aprovechado para diversificar por fin un poquito y acabo de cambiar el 10% de mis BTC a ETH a 0.0501

Quien me iba a decir hace meses que con solo el 10% de mis BTCs iba a tener tantos ETH...

Iba a cambiar algo más pero no es plan de ir contra tendencia con una cantidad grande. Además de que confio mucho mas en Bitcoin


----------



## tixel (20 Oct 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Este fue el momento decisivo en que Tixel quedó como un hipócrita. Después de pasarse todo el verano dando el coñazo con que Bcash era el verdadero Bitcoin y que el Bitcoin se iría a la mierda por culpa del equipo de desarrolladores... reconoce que sigue teniendo todos sus BTC y que no los ha cambiado por Bcash! :XX:
> 
> Cómo cojones puedes respetar a un fantoche que despotrica contra el Bitcoin y sigue teniendo absolutamente todos! Ni él mismo se cree sus propias mentiras.
> 
> Lo dicho: un hipócrita.



Todo a su tiempo, pareceis adolescentes locas, sería de gilipollas haberse deshecho de los btc por bch hasta ahora y no lo hice, pero ya me queman.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Oct 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> ¿Cuál será el primer Estado que admita al Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal?



Venezuela está estudiando vender petroleo por BTC

EDITO: 
Matizo, no es exactamente así:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=20530699&postcount=263


----------



## tixel (20 Oct 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Pero qué te fumas?????
> 
> Los que defendemos el Bitcoin y criticamos el Bcash hemos vendido todos nuestros Bcash y los hemos cambiado por Bitcoins. Tú y Tixel ¿habéis vendido lo que llamáis BTC Core para comprar Bitcoin cash?
> 
> Nosotros somos coherentes y ponemos nuestro dinero donde nuestras palabras ¿vosotros?



Nosotros o yo al menos no hacemos las gilipolleces de vender todo porque somos del madrid y no del barca. Esperwmos tomar las decisiones en base a algo con más peso. Yo cambiare mis btc por bch más q seguro, pero hacerlo hasta ahora no creo q fuese la mejor jugada, como de hecho no lo fue. Y si puedo cambiar cada btc por 12 bch no los cambio por 6. Entiendes eso?


----------



## melchor rodriguez (20 Oct 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Venezuela está estudiando vender petroleo por BTC



@FoSz2:

¿Puedes darme la fuente de tal noticia?. Venezuela no es ejemplo de gobernanza exquisita donde el principio de seguridad jurídica sea lo máximo en su arquitectura institucional. Pero si hace eso, ¿lo permitirá Estados Unidos de América?. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (20 Oct 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, otro factor que se está perdiendo de vista es que el BTC está acercándose también al 60% de 'dominance'. Con la inflada de ETH, llegó incluso a bajar del 40%.
> 
> Con perspectiva histórica un 60% es poco, pero aun asi es el mejor valor en meses, concretamente desde mayo.



Eso lo q está diciendo segin mi manera de ver, es q no queda mucho para q las alt exploten.


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Oct 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> @FoSz2:
> 
> ¿Puedes darme la fuente de tal noticia?. Venezuela no es ejemplo de gobernanza exquisita donde el principio de seguridad jurídica sea lo máximo en su arquitectura institucional. Pero si hace eso, ¿lo permitirá Estados Unidos de América?.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk



Puff... te lo busco, creo que fue en un Keiser Report, no lo recuerdo...

En cuanto a si lo permitirá EE.UU., no lo sé... ¿les permitirán venderlo en Yuanes convertibles en oro?

EDITO:
No encuentro nada, así que me parece que voy a tener que rectificar porque puede que no sea una noticia, sino una interpretación mía de esto: 

Por cierto, para terminar de arreglarlo, no dice "bitcoin", sino "criptomonedas"
[Youtube]QgVjltTtEbc[/Youtube]

[Youtube]iHUVIldYwds[/Youtube]

EDITO2: A partir del minuto 7:00
[Youtube]Bv9V1Z6f09s[/Youtube]


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> Por un tiempo , el clapham sono con vivir en Williamsburg , el barrio cool hipster de Nueva York , en un zulo con vistas a Manhattan ...
> levantarse por la morning ...e irse a desayunar a Devocion , con su pajarita
> naranja , su camisa de cuadros ...sus zapatos hechos a mano
> ...



No suelo escribir, pero leer tantas veces el FUD que estás soltando me ha hecho hablar... Para conjurar ese peligro que tanto anuncias de los exchanges, no tienes mas que guardar siempre a buen recaudo en sus respectivos monederos las distinas coins que manejes.

De nada  

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver. Hacéis que me hierva la sangre.
> 
> Bicoin es lo que sus usuarios quieren que sea. ¿Cómo? Haciendo cumplir las normas del protocolo mediante los nodos de la red. Por lo tanto Bitcoin es lo que los nodos de la red quieran, porque son ellos los que velan por que las normas se cumplan.
> 
> ...



Habra que tener mas cuidado con segwit2, porque no implementa reply protection.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (21 Oct 2017)

Otro país que se anima a tener su criptomoneda estatal

_*Autoridad financiera de Kazajistán confirma alianza para crear criptomoneda nacional*_
400 Bad Request

De paso voy a recordar una frase que dijo el mandatario ruso, que con esta noticia toma mayor sentido

*En este sentido, Nikiforov señaló que el lanzamiento del criptorublo lo harán rápido, antes de que se le adelanten sus vecinos euroasiáticos.*


----------



## Edu.R (21 Oct 2017)

Las criptomonedas son 6100 $tafas piramidales juntas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Oct 2017)

5200 lauros el bitcoñi, juajuajjjj jajjaja.


5300 jijiji-


----------



## Jdnec_wow (21 Oct 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las criptomonedas son 6100 $tafas piramidales juntas.



Pues... ¿tonto el último en meterse no? :rolleye:

Si eres listo, ahora comprarías.


----------



## Emeregildo (21 Oct 2017)

Madre de Dios, Charlie Lee (creador de Litecoin) Y Roger Ver se han apostado intercambiar 250 Bitcoins 1MB vs 2X.







Twitter


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Oct 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pues... ¿tonto el último en meterse no? :rolleye:
> 
> Si eres listo, ahora comprarías.



Segun creo recordar ustec vendió hace poco, ¿volvería a comprar ahora?, ¿o ha comprao? ienso:. Es mera curiosidad ienso:.

Pero sea sincera o si nó, calle 8:.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Oct 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pues... ¿tonto el último en meterse no? :rolleye:
> 
> Si eres listo, ahora comprarías.



Yo, como la mayoría aquí, ya hicimos nuestra inversión y la intentamos cuidar.

Insisto, esto no va a tener valor infinito y habrá epocas de bajada y de la dura, nadie duda de eso... Y nadie duda de que alomejor el BTC en 30 años no vale gran cosa, pero que las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse... sería un poco absurdo pensar que no es asi.

Y hay gente que si, que lo piensa. BTC es un nombre, pero también es una idea.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Oct 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Madre de Dios, Charlie Lee (creador de Litecoin) Y Roger Ver se han apostado intercambiar 250 Bitcoins 1MB vs 2X.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo que no queda claro es si Roger Ver tiene que dar 250 BTC a cada uno de los participantes o 250 BTC en total y que se los repartan entre ellos. En cambio si que dejan claro que a Roger Ver tienen que darle 250 2X cada uno.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Oct 2017)

¿Alguna recomendación del mejor exchange de cara a bitcoin gold (btc gpu)?

En su web dicen que son estos los que van a dar soporte:

HitBTC
Exchange

Yobit
Exchange

BitStar
Exchange

BitBay
Exchange

Paribu
Exchange

Abucoins
Exchange

Beatcoin
Exchange

Bitcoin India
Exchange


¿Hay rumores sobre si alguno de los grandes le dará soporte desde el principio?


----------



## barborico (22 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Evidentemente la tecnología ha venido para quedarse, que el bitcoin valga algo en 5 años ya es otra cuestión completamente diferente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-oct-2017 at 14:22 ----------
> 
> Ahora mismo bitcoin no está realmente seguro, simplemente está compitiendo en la pura incertidumbre a nivel de implantación. En cuanto empiece a haber plataformas que cubran realmente necesidades la ventaja del bitcoin puede acabar desapareciendo. La "inercia" que hay ahora mismo no está basada en una superioridad tecnica o en un reflejo de la economía real... Cuando eso suceda el bitcoin puede pasar a valer cuatro reales.



¿Que significa "cubrir realmente necesidades"? Bitcoin cubre una necesidad fundamental: dinero más libre que el gubernamental. Su precio es consecuencia de la demanda de esa necesidad, necesidad impulsada por la capacidad cleptócrata que se confiere a los individuos al frente del poder, capacidad intrínseca al sistema.

Cualquier intento de cambiar esto desde el propio sistema será inútil. Por eso bitcoin es útil, y vale lo que vale. Su diseño es antifrágil, impidiendo de esta forma que una entidad central lo modifique a su antojo. Y esto solo teniendo en cuenta su uso monetario.

Es el contrapoder económico frente al control estatal (aka de los individuos al frente del estado) de la economía.


----------



## tixel (22 Oct 2017)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Que significa "cubrir realmente necesidades"? Bitcoin cubre una necesidad fundamental: dinero más libre que el gubernamental. Su precio es consecuencia de la demanda de esa necesidad, necesidad impulsada por la capacidad cleptócrata que se confiere a los individuos al frente del poder, capacidad intrínseca al sistema.
> 
> Cualquier intento de cambiar esto desde el propio sistema será inútil. Por eso bitcoin es útil, y vale lo que vale. Su diseño es antifrágil, impidiendo de esta forma que una entidad central lo modifique a su antojo. Y esto solo teniendo en cuenta su uso monetario.
> 
> Es el contrapoder económico frente al control estatal (aka de los individuos al frente del estado) de la economía.



El asunto es q eso lo hace bitcoin y un montón de alts y muchas de ellas mucho mejor q bitcoin, aunque eso cambiara cuando bitcoin se libere de core y vuelva a ser bitcoin


----------



## BlueArrow (22 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> El asunto es q eso lo hace bitcoin y un montón de alts y muchas de ellas mucho mejor q bitcoin, aunque eso cambiara cuando bitcoin se libere de core y vuelva a ser bitcoin



No payaso intoxicador, ninguna alt lo hace mejor que Bitcoin, no mientas, porque ninguna otra altcoin tiene una red tan fuerte como la de Bitcoin, ninguna tiene actualmente más poder de hashing que Bitcoin y por lo tanto ninguna es más segura que Bitcoin.

No sé a qué estás jugando intoxicando deliberadamente, trolecillo mindundi. Tal vez eres un simple papanatas, pero lo que está claro es que llevas ya tiempo dando pena con tus comentarios y haciendo que la gente se ría de ti.


----------



## p_pin (22 Oct 2017)

_*Mastercard empezará a utilizar blockchain para pagos internacionales de dinero fiat*_

Leer más: 400 Bad Request



*Primer Atomic Swap entre Bitcoin y Ethereum: cambiando BTC directamente por ETH*
_
Los denominados Atomic Swaps son transacciones realizadas directamente entre blockchains distintas sin necesidad de un tercero sirviendo como mediador. Estos terceros pueden ser casas de cambio o sitios centralizados encargados de hacer estas funciones, por lo que este tipo de intercambio directo significa un gran avance en el desarrollo de transacciones entre blockchains y la descentralización de estos procesos._

Leer más: 400 Bad Request


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Oct 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> No payaso intoxicador, ninguna alt lo hace mejor que Bitcoin, no mientas, porque ninguna otra altcoin tiene una red tan fuerte como la de Bitcoin, ninguna tiene actualmente más poder de hashing que Bitcoin y por lo tanto ninguna es más segura que Bitcoin.
> 
> No sé a qué estás jugando intoxicando deliberadamente, trolecillo mindundi. Tal vez eres un simple papanatas, pero lo que está claro es que llevas ya tiempo dando pena con tus comentarios y haciendo que la gente se ría de ti.



el hashing solo existe en cryptos con pow.

pow es lo más ineficiente del mundo que existe 

bitcoin Vale lo que vale porque fue la primera moneda y hasta el día de hoy solo la usa un puñado de frikis..

el día que el mundo crypto este siendo usado por todo ser vivo es cuando veremos qué triunfa la eficiencia, como en cualquier proceso de mercado y a pow se le dará la patada y btc valdra 0 tal como lo conocemos hoy (no quiero decir que btc deje de existir, puede evolucionar.... si quiero decir que en la configuración de pow no existirá bien porque haya evolucionado o bien porque otra moneda que no sea pow haya ocupado su lugar)


----------



## Rajoy (23 Oct 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ...
> 
> No sé a qué estás jugando intoxicando deliberadamente, trolecillo mindundi. Tal vez eres un simple papanatas, pero lo que está claro es que llevas ya tiempo dando pena con tus comentarios y haciendo que la gente se ría de ti.



No entendéis nada. Todo eso lo hace para que pensemos que los que confían en bitcoin crash son imbéciles. Pero no, es muy listo ... 8:




tixel dijo:


> ...
> 
> Yo cambiare mis btc por bch más q seguro, pero hacerlo hasta ahora no creo q fuese la mejor jugada, como de hecho no lo fue. Y si puedo cambiar cada btc por 12 bch no los cambio por 6. Entiendes eso?



Está esperando que 1 btc = 21.000.000 de bch para cambiarlos todos por 1 btc y hacerse con todo el mercado de bitcoin crash y dominar el mundo ...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Oct 2017)

Pues acabo de escuchar que en Turín se va a hacer la primera subasta con pago con bitcoins, es una subasta de artículos de diseño y ya programan otra mas adelante de obras de arte.

La colección de piezas de arte es un mercado que se ha mantenido e incluso va en aumento con el pasar de los años. Por ejemplo Deloitte en su reporte “Arte y Finanza 2016” manifestó que el 73% de las personas con gran poder adquisitivo desean obtener productos artísticos para coleccionarlos. Al ser un mercado creciente también deben aumentar las formas de pagos presentes en las subastas de arte con el fin de captar mayor cantidad de personas, este es el caso de una prestigiosa casa de subastas de Italia quienes decidieron aceptar las criptodivisas como método de pago.

Se trata de La casa de Sant’ Agostino, esta es una de las compañías de mayor renombre en la zona de Turín y un lugar muy concurrido por las personas más importantes y prestigiosas de Italia y del mundo. Siendo así la compañía comenzará a aceptar criptomonedas como forma de pago, siendo la primera subastadora de este país en permitir el uso de criptodivisas.

Este evento está programado para el 23 y 24 de octubre, aceptará bitcoins, ethers y litecoins como forma de pago para un grupo de sillones Milano, una creación entre la empresa Cassina junto al aclamado arquitecto Franco Albini y también para alguna de las icónicas sillas firmadas por Gio Ponti, un arquitecto, diseñador y artista muy importante del país.

La propietaria de Sant’ Agostino, Vanessa Carioggia, expresó que esta medida se tomó debido a las grandes posibilidades ofrecidas por los criptoactivos en relación a transacciones internacionales y los beneficiosos costos de su liquidación. En palabras textuales:

“Nuestra intención es dar más servicio a nuestros clientes. Además, con las criptomonedas se puede superar un problema que las casas de subastas ocasionalmente enfrentan al vender en el extranjero: averiguar de inmediato si el pago se realizó”.

Así mismo la propietaria señaló que cada día adquiere más popularidad las compras por subasta vía telefónica o línea directa, por tanto las criptomonedas buscarán soportar más la clientela que se encuentra fuera de la nación europea.

Con esta medida, Carioggia piensa que las criptomonedas ayudarán a mejorar la operación del complejo mercado de piezas de arte.

Esta es una manera más de ver los grandes alcances que han tenido las monedas criptográficas en el mundo, cada día es más normal ver como esta rompen esquemas y llegan a industrias inimaginables.

Italia tendrá la primera subasta con criptomonedas - midinero.co


----------



## tixel (23 Oct 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> No payaso intoxicador, ninguna alt lo hace mejor que Bitcoin, no mientas, porque ninguna otra altcoin tiene una red tan fuerte como la de Bitcoin, ninguna tiene actualmente más poder de hashing que Bitcoin y por lo tanto ninguna es más segura que Bitcoin.
> 
> No sé a qué estás jugando intoxicando deliberadamente, trolecillo mindundi. Tal vez eres un simple papanatas, pero lo que está claro es que llevas ya tiempo dando pena con tus comentarios y haciendo que la gente se ría de ti.



Y que, eso es irrelevante, ethereum por poner un ejemplo tiene en la practica la misma seguridad que bitcoin.
Lo que si es relevante para el usuario son comisiones bajas y tiempos de confirmación cortos por ejemplo, y en eso hay alts que le mean en la cara a bitcoin a día de hoy. 
Por no hablar del monedero whatsapp que van a sacar, explicales despues a los lusers que btc es más seguro, el hash power y demás ya verás.


----------



## orbeo (23 Oct 2017)

Creo que ya alguien lo preguntó más atrás, no estoy seguro, pero alguien sabe de algún exchange de los conocidos donde se sepa que se podrá tradear con el BTG?

Algo así como Kraken, Bitfinex, Bittrex, Poloniex, etc...

A ver si mucho fork pero luego no se puede monetizar, yo quisiera deshacerme de ellos lo antes posible.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y que, eso es irrelevante, ethereum por poner un ejemplo tiene en la practica la misma seguridad que bitcoin.



Mentira. Y bien gorda, además. Sería muy sencillo hacer los cálculos de cuánto dinero haría falta para hacer un ataque 51% en una y cuánto en otra, al que habría que añadir los costes de alquilar una botnet para hacer un ataque sybil en la red Ethereum y en la de Bitcoin. Ambos ataques serían muchísimo más caros en Bitcoin que en Ethereum.

Para que te hagas una idea, Ethereum tiene hoy unos 110 Terahashes/s, mientras que Bitcoin tiene 10^7 Terahashes/s. Así que Bitcoin es cien mil veces más seguro que Ethereum.



tixel dijo:


> Lo que si es relevante para el usuario son comisiones bajas y tiempos de confirmación cortos por ejemplo, y en eso hay alts que le mean en la cara a bitcoin a día de hoy.



¿Sabes lo que me cobra mi hermanico pequeño por escribirle un "te debo media rodaja de sandía" en un avioncito de papel y enviárselo volando por el pasillo hasta su cuarto? 0 euros de comisión. Y es rapidísimo de enviar.

Seguro que los aviones de papel son un competidor invencible para Bitcoin.



tixel dijo:


> Por no hablar del monedero whatsapp que van a sacar, explicales despues a los lusers que btc es más seguro, el hash power y demás ya verás.



Hay ya cientos de apps de pagos, sistemas de pago tipo paypal, sistemas de envío de remesas, etc. Que whatssapp saque un sistema más, no añade nada porque es más de lo mismo.

Bitcoin es el único sistema P2P, el más seguro y sin que requiera depositar confianza en un tercero.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2017 at 12:37 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> el hashing solo existe en cryptos con pow.
> 
> pow es lo más ineficiente del mundo que existe



Sin prueba de trabajo transparente y fácil de comprobar, es imposible establecer una Flecha del tiempo en una criptomoneda y, por lo tanto, es imposible saber qué transacción ocurrió primero y qué transacción ocurrió después, mostrando vulnerabilidad al fraude de doble gasto.


----------



## tixel (23 Oct 2017)

Como siempre salis por los cerros de Ubeda para quedaros con la puta peseta.
Lo q dices de la red ethereum es una tonteria por lo q digo, A EFECTOS PRACTICOS tiene la misma seguridad. No hablamos de teorias donde bitcoin es el rey sin duda.
Y ya q tanto hablais de efecto red, pues eso apuntaselo a whatsapp digo yo. Y es por eso q la nombro, no porque sea novedosa, unica o mejor q cualquiera de las decenas q habrá.
Lo del avioncito ni lo comento, supongo q lo entederás.
Y bitcoin no es el unico sistema de pagos p2p, de hecho como medio de pagos es una basura gracias a core/blocksteam.
Es una pena este hilo, la verdad.


----------



## tolomeo (23 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Como siempre salis por los cerros de Ubeda para quedaros con la puta peseta.
> Lo q dices de la red ethereum es una tonteria por lo q digo, A EFECTOS PRACTICOS tiene la misma seguridad. No hablamos de teorias donde bitcoin es el rey sin duda.
> Y ya q tanto hablais de efecto red, pues eso apuntaselo a whatsapp digo yo. Y es por eso q la nombro, no porque sea novedosa, unica o mejor q cualquiera de las decenas q habrá.
> Lo del avioncito ni lo comento, supongo q lo entederás.
> ...



Pues no sé que haces aquí tío.
Te abres un hilo oficial de bitcoin cash y pones allí lo que se te ocurra.


----------



## tastas (23 Oct 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Pues no sé que haces aquí tío.
> Te abres un hilo oficial de bitcoin cash y pones allí lo que se te ocurra.



Por favor abrid hilo de Shitforks ya.

taptap


----------



## tixel (23 Oct 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Pues no sé que haces aquí tío.
> Te abres un hilo oficial de bitcoin cash y pones allí lo que se te ocurra.



Metete los consejos por el culo, bonito.

Mientras cash metera un hard fork para mejorar el eda de entre las muchas implemetaxiones ya estudiadas disponibles. Unos avanzando y los otros con las mismas historias de siempre. A ver lo que les dura.
Y a los q se preocupan por mis inversiones y si paso o no mis btc a bch, me parece que se está montando un momento grandioso para hacer el cambio, con bch haciendo suelo y btc haciendo techo. Proximamente en sus pantallas.
Pd: y eth cuando empieze a tirar para arriba va a ser la ostia.


----------



## pepiton (23 Oct 2017)

Empiezo diciendo que no controlo mucho de las criptomonedas pero como tengo tiempo vengo a que alguien me inspire.

A raíz de esta noticia me pregunto:

El dinero de Suiza caduca: unos 1.000 millones de francos están a punto de 'estropearse'

El dinero de Suiza caduca: unos 1.000 millones de francos están a punto de 'estropearse' - elEconomista.es

Hace referencia a los billetes que la gente va olvidando, que las tenía en algún cajón o entre el sofá.....o donde sea, y que con el tiempo caducan.

Si entiendo bien, existe un número fijo de bitcoins y por lo tanto estos nunca caducan ni se van a crear más, pero podría darse el caso que con el paso de los años la gente vaya perdiendo sus wallets (se estropea un disco, se pierda un pequeño wallet con poco dinero, fallece el titular sin descendencia....o lo que sea) y nos encontremos con que el número de bitcoins disponibles se vaya reduciendo.

¿Como solucionaría el sistema este proceso? (imaginad que todo esto triunfa, todo el mundo lo utiliza y que hablamos de mucho tiempo). ¿Qué incovenientes podría traer que esto pase?

Se que es una pregunta simplona pero me pica la curiosidad.


----------



## Tin Rope (23 Oct 2017)

Empiezo a ver a demasiado culo escocido resentido que de ha bajado del tren a 500, 1000, 3000 quizá, se subio a las alts "que se revalorizan mas"y le entra la ansiedad al ver como han perdido capacidad adquisitiva en relación al REY, y que echan pestes desprestigiando, esperando que vuelva su ventana de oportunidad mientras el hueco se hace cada vez mas y mas grande.

Seguir remando basurilla

---------- Post added 23-oct-2017 at 18:37 ----------




pepiton dijo:


> Empiezo diciendo que no controlo mucho de las criptomonedas pero como tengo tiempo vengo a que alguien me inspire.
> 
> A raíz de esta noticia me pregunto:
> 
> ...



Ningún inconveniente, de hecho eso pasa y en contra de lo ocurre en el mundo fiduciario donde los falsificadores monopolistas(estados) se adueñan de esa capacidad adquisitiva, mas la de imprimir nuevo dinero, más la de poner tipos de interés artificiales, mas la engordar artificialmente el crédito, mas la de gestionar y fiscalizar las cuentas, etc etc todos esas fugas que tiene el dinero "convencional" son sorteados por los cada vez más económicamente solventes tenedores de bitcoins. 
No hay nada que regular, reconducir, bitcoins "perdidos " significa menos oferta del mercado, más poder adquisitivo para sus tenedores. Tan fácil y tan ricamente.


----------



## Gurney (23 Oct 2017)

En serio, no entiendo los ataques personales: no sabemos seguro qué va a pasar, cada uno se guía por sus conocimientos y sus intuiciones.
El portafolio más fundado se hace pedazos si una ballena estornuda o aún peor, un gobierno contraataca.


----------



## Divad (23 Oct 2017)

Haya paz señores! Estamos todos en el mismo barco y los actores nos están creando un show de cojones a nivel global y en todos los niveles.

Todas las chapas son MIERDA PURA y la manipulación de criptolandia vuelve a lucirse, los bots creando ríos de sangre :: 

Cada uno es dueño de su camino y estamos aquí para compartir información que pueda ser más acertado para obtener el mayor RENDIMIENTO a la jugada realizada.

Uno comienza a respetar cuando no impone su creencia (guión) ante cualquier ser. Te mola Bitcoin porque la tiene más grande? Pues yo te saco

42
$ 9862.05
42-coin Official Website
42-Coin: The Latest Cryptocurrency - Gooline Space

Esa mierda es única y por como está funcionando criptolandia... tendencia alcista + pagas extras con cada HF :XX::Baile::Aplauso:

Volvemos al ejemplo de rentabilidad:

42 = $9862.05
Bitcoin = $5874.82
Aragon = $1.57 

Cambiando los 42 por:
BTC = 1,67 
ANT = 6281,56

Supongamos que Aragon subiese a $600 tranquilamente = $3.768.936,30

Uno mismo se da cuenta de la burrada que tiene que llegar a vale Bitcoin para que le salga rentable? Antes lo veríamos en 42 que en BTC 8:

Cuando las pasarelas crypto/fiat comiencen a funcionar y Bitcoin siga sin actualizarse (sidechains y quedarse con todo cryptolandia 8::XX veremos en que lugar se queda... Por no hablar del misterio de los desarrolladores que tiene detrás... 

En mi opinión, Bitcoin al ser la original en su especie es usado como caballo de Troya en el sistema fiduciario. Eso sí, el consentimiento y control de los "listos" está garantizado en todo momento, faltaría más que se fueran a quedar fuera del juego... cuando están todos reunidos en ETH y los gobiernos se están adheriendo a las cryptos:

Waves = Rusia 
Neo = China
Dash = Internacional / EEUU
IBEX 35 y Cataluña en Blockchain (Ethereum y Counterparty)
NEM = Japoneses
Rippe = pajas bancarias
Lumens = pajas humanas


Cuando nos ayudamos ganamos todos. Ahora bien, si te pagan por tener que estar hablando todo el día de lo maravilloso que es Bitcoin aunque sea todo mentira y no hacen más que actualizarse a base de HF para llevarse algo de tajada... pues tampoco debería de sorprenderse uno si algún día por A o por B se cepillan a Bitcoin con el cuento de los "hackers, terroristas,blablabla", es decir; criptolandia rechazase una mierda y su uso quedase en la clandestinidad o como decía Mojón (algo parecido): aunque la mierda pura se vaya a tomar por culo, la ilusión de haberlo vivido y tener guardado el génesis ya le hacen la mar de feliz :XX: Pues adelante! Pero sería más honorable por tu parte demostrar lo que predicas y hasta te haría una donación :rolleye:

Disfrutad cabrones! :Baile:


----------



## tixel (23 Oct 2017)

quebractubre dijo:


> Empiezo a ver a demasiado culo escocido resentido que de ha bajado del tren a 500, 1000, 3000 quizá, se subio a las alts "que se revalorizan mas"y le entra la ansiedad al ver como han perdido capacidad adquisitiva en relación al REY, y que echan pestes desprestigiando, esperando que vuelva su ventana de oportunidad mientras el hueco se hace cada vez mas y mas grande.
> 
> Seguir remando basurilla
> 
> .




No hay que escupir al aire de manera tan grotesca. Ya se verá, ya se verá. Que lo mismo que el cuento era de una manera hace pocos meses, el cuento puede cambiar en cualquier momento.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2017 at 21:55 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> En serio, no entiendo los ataques personales: no sabemos seguro qué va a pasar, cada uno se guía por sus conocimientos y sus intuiciones.
> El portafolio más fundado se hace pedazos si una ballena estornuda o aún peor, un gobierno contraataca.



Pero que quieres, en un hilo donde hay una única manera de ver las cosas y cualquier cosa es vista como un ataque, fijate que yo seguramente tenga más bitcoins que muchos aquí y me tienen por enemigo de bitcoin, y en vez de conocimiento lo que sacamos es ganas de mandar a tomar por culo a alguno.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2017 at 22:00 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Haya paz señores! Estamos todos en el mismo barco y los actores nos están creando un show de cojones a nivel global y en todos los niveles.
> 
> Todas las chapas son MIERDA PURA y la manipulación de criptolandia vuelve a lucirse, los bots creando ríos de sangre ::
> 
> ...



Buen post, a ver si alguno se lo aplica. Que tanto lamerse el cipote con el bitcoin cansa, y bitcoin (core) a día de hoy apesta y no está preparado para pagar nada. No tiene utilidad y con las comisiones que tiene menos.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (23 Oct 2017)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Segun creo recordar ustec vendió hace poco, ¿volvería a comprar ahora?, ¿o ha comprao? ienso:. Es mera curiosidad ienso:.
> 
> Pero sea sincera o si nó, calle 8:.



Soy un trader (ahora), no es un secreto, lo saben todos aquí. Aunque he sido un HODLer la mayor parte de mi vida bitcoñera. 

Como ya dije, la mayor parte de mi dinero está fuera, sentadito en el banco, y ahora solo hago trading con lo poco que me queda dentro. 

Así que he vuelto a comprar obviamente. 

Hubiera ganado mucho más dinero si no lo hubiera sacado al banco, así que... aprended de mis errores. ::


----------



## paketazo (23 Oct 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Soy un trader (ahora), no es un secreto, lo saben todos aquí. Aunque he sido un HODLer la mayor parte de mi vida bitcoñera.
> 
> Como ya dije, la mayor parte de mi dinero está fuera, sentadito en el banco, y ahora solo hago trading con lo poco que me queda dentro.
> 
> ...



Cuando dices que habrías ganado más no sacandolo al banco, a que te refieres:

a) ¿23% de retención impositiva por revalorización/plusvalía de activo?

b) ¿Que hubieras ganado más por haberte perdido la revalorización que se ha producido?

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (24 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Es obvio que b)
> 
> La mejor estrategia en BTC ha sido siempre la del HODLER. Los metesaca te hacen perder la mayor parte de las subidas.



Comprar barato y vender caro te sacas buena pasta. Mínimo un 20% se hace en 24h con muchas chapas y hay otras que se marcan buenas corridas de hasta 600%

$500 BTG de regalo :Aplauso::Baile:
Bitcoin Gold [Pre-Launch] (BTG) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

---------- Post added 24-oct-2017 at 01:50 ----------

@tixel: Qué haces si te pagan por llevar la contraria? 


Spoiler



Tragan mucho y seguirán tragando porque por ello deben de estar bien recompensados



Maricón el último con BTG ::
OKEx Policy on BTG Hardfork


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando dices que habrías ganado más no sacandolo al banco, a que te refieres:
> 
> a) ¿23% de retención impositiva por revalorización/plusvalía de activo?
> 
> ...




La B, porque de impuestos, el Montoro no ha visto ni un satoshi mío. 

Hubiera ganado entorno al 30% más. 

Y fíjate que yo ya lo estaba celebrando por no haberme comido la caída hasta los 2900$ (me salí sobre los 4200$). ::

Luego me cogí dos semanas de vacaciones y me olvidé, y en cuanto vuelvo, ya está en 4500$ de nuevo... pero no entré hasta los 5000$ cuando pasó el máximo histórico.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Oct 2017)

Uffff, preparáos para ver a Tixel con el culo en llamas, pero de verdad.

Coinbase acaba de postularse en lo que a la shitwit2X se refiere y dice que la listará en su exchanger como B2X, continuando llamando al Bitcoin como BTC.

Coinbase | Bitcoin Segwit2x Fork FAQ

Preveo ríos de lloros entre los inútiles que no comprenden todavía qué es realmente Bitcoin.


----------



## barborico (24 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Una nación, una empresa, un mercado internacional pueden implementar sistemas de este tipo que triunfen entre la población por cualidades de las que carezca bitcoin (velocidad/amparadas por la legalidad), y dejar a bitcoin anquilosado como tecnología... Por eso digo que el problema de bitcoin no es competir con copias suyas, es competir con tecnologías nuevas (que hagan arcaico su funcionamiento) o bien con sistemas impulsados desde el mundo empresarial o político... Desde infraestructuras ya existentes que cuentan con un mercado donde ya se mueven miles de millones, con usuarios...
> 
> Por eso hablo de "inercia" frente a otras criptomonedas... No hay tal selección "racional" por las características, sino que está el hecho sociológico del momento en que se ha implantado y la propaganda en los medios... Pero no hay tales consumidores racionales que están seleccionando bitcoin por el argumento de la "red más segura"... Esté es un argumento a posteriorí que nada tiene que ver con las causas reales de la compra.



IPv4 vs IPv6, ¿porque uno es peor y es más masivo?

Las causas reales de la compra dependen de cada comprador... No puedes tratar de homogeneizar eso...





El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Los ciudadanos no son capaces de juzgar a nivel técnico bitcoin, lo juzgan y compran por factores sociológicos... Pero posiblemente llegará un punto donde se tomará conciencia de la incapacidad real de esta tecnología... ¿por qué esto no sucede?... Porque existe un creencia, un dogma en torno al bitcoin, por causas ya citadas (ser la primera, la más conocida)...
> 
> Si esto sucede, y es probable, el bitcoin pasará a ser una ruina... El valor de algo al final está basado en INFORMACIÓN... en un constante flujo entre los individuos... Con el bitcoin pasará algo parecido a que si se descubriesen 1000 piscinas olímpicas de oro...  ... Su anquilosamiento estructural es lo que lo llevará a ello... Tal vez crezca, sí, unos años... Pero por más que crezca esto no lo va a salvar... (Va a ser asesinado por un hijo-nieto suyo)



Es correcto. Antes había la misma corrupción que ahora, pero no nos enterábamos.

Ahora sí. La información esta disponible para quien la quiera obtener. El cambio está en marcha.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y esto sería un argumento basado en cambios tecnológicos... Pero realmente habría un análisis materialista sobre el valor del bitcoin actualmente que ya pone en duda ese "imparable" avance... Y es el mero hecho de comprender que este valor está sustentado en la legalidad, en mercados que ponen en contacto a usuarios de diferentes nacionalidades, con sus cuentas bancarias... Lo que significa que el valor de mi bitcoin está basado en el hecho de que existe esa posibilidad legal/técnica de cobrar en una cuenta bancaria, recibir dinero de otra... Visualizar precios en un exchangue ubicado en una nación política...



Bitcoin no sustituye a las monedas estatales, solo les resta poder, de eso va todo esto.

Cuando un estado legisla en contra de bitcoin, otros legislan a favor y se aprovechan.

Cuando un estado obliga a cerrar todos los exchanges y obliga a sus ciudadanos a usar el suyo propio, no pasa nada mientras sus reservas de btc sean las que dice tener, algo muy fácil de comprobar.







El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> * Después estaría el hecho de que la política es nacional, mientras que el bitcoin tendría una concepción anarquísta o internacionalista... Lo que por definición lo hace incompatible con la política... (salvo como anécdota pero no como base de ninguna sociedad política)
> 
> Es decir, las soluciones "marginales" al margen de la legalidad, en la oscuridad de Hacienda e internet no sustentan un bitcoin de 6000 euros, sino todo lo citado anteriormente... Teniendo en cuenta esto es fácil deducir que cambios legislativos en Rusia, en China o E.E.U.U. afectan al valor de mi bitcoin.... En tanto ya no tengo acceso a todos esos usuarios dipuestos a pagar ni a su fiat...



Buen argumento, se podría aplicar a las drogas cuya transacción es ilegal... Ups, espera, no.

Como he dicho anteriormente, cambios legislativos que afecten a btc (prohibiendolo, por ejemplo) solo perjudican al país en cuestión.

El resto de países se beneficiarían de ello. Los usuarios interesados (su fiat, que según tú sustenta su valor -angelito...-) buscarán otras vías, otros exchanges en otros países, o lo que fuera.




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El valor actual de bitcoin está basado en pasarelas legales, visibles... Por eso no viene a cuanto citar aquí métodos oscuros, con aparatejos técnicos u otras... (sencillamente esos métodos pueden servir pero no son utilizados de modo generalizado por los compradores, vendedores, sino que representan casos marginales).



El valor de bitcoin reside en la podredumbre de los gobiernos, que gracias a la democratización de la información ha quedado al descubierto.

No se van a poner todos los gobiernos de acuerdo para prohibirlo y lo sabes.







El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo no entro en bitcoin.  El tren especulativo del bitcoin ya fue. Y también es posible predecir una gran caída del bitcoin (lo digo por si alguien quiere entrar), por las causas ya antes citadas... Intervenciones políticas duras que aún no se han producido pero sí van a tener un impacto en su precio... Por si alguien está tentado de dejar caer 6000 euros... :-D... Que piense que aún faltan varias puñaladas inevitables, no para que "desaparezca", pero si para dejarlo tocado.



FUD asustaviejas estándar.

Puñalada de un país -> beneficio de otros. Elegante y antifrágil equilibrio de poderes.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> * Lo más probable es una sucesión de puñaladas políticas seguida de una incapacidad tecnológica que lo convierta en una reliquia mencionada en los libros de Historia... Se llamará el capítulo: "la criptomoneda que quiso reinar en manos de idealistas" :XX:











El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> *Aunque se compran y venden bitcoins esto no hace necesariamente seguro a este mercado... Lo que ahora existe es una gran burbuja especulativa de jugadores del euromillones adormilados por la dopamina criptomaniaca :-D... Comprar bitcoin es tan placentero como comprar boletos de la primitiva... Pero tiene que superar la verdadera prueba, una implementación en el mundo real, gente comprando el pan con bitcoins y cosas de ésas :-D ... Mi tesis es que esto no pasará, que será un blufff de dimensiones nunca vistas... Y valdrá NADA en un momento dado *(no por las causas políticas, pero sí por causas tecnológicas)*... Los que están emocionalmente vinculados a esta moneda serán tragados por ella (aunque ahora exista una correspondencia entre esas EMOCIÓN y la realidad, después quedará la emoción frente a un mundo tecnológicamente nuevo que dejará atrás al bitcoin)...



BTC sirve mejor como reserva de valor que como medio de pago. Pero tampoco hace falta que sea medio de pago masivo para que valga $6k, como estamos comprobando.

Y respecto a lo remarcado, arriba indicas que su valor se sustenta por causas políticas... Aclárate macho.


El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> * Hay placer en el "juego" precisamente por la incapacidad de predecir nada, fisiológicamente es más placentero el juego que el premio en sí... Con bitcoin pasa algo parecido.



:XX: Claro que sí, campeón, estoy tradeando todo el día.


----------



## tixel (24 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Uffff, preparáos para ver a Tixel con el culo en llamas, pero de verdad.
> 
> Coinbase acaba de postularse en lo que a la shitwit2X se refiere y dice que la listará en su exchanger como B2X, continuando llamando al Bitcoin como BTC.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que muchos no teneis puta idea de lo que es Bitcoin. Tiene gracia que lo digas tú. No se porque me iba a quedar por el culo en llamas por semejante chorrada que si Pascual le llama bbb o b2x. Ya veremos en un año a lo que la gente llama bitcoin pero no apostaría por core. Lo que es seguro es que estos se van a agarrar a este nombre como a un clavo ardiendo y van a joder a la comunidad con el tema como hicieron con el escalado.
Y tal como dije empieza el momento bch, eth. No falta mucho para cambiar los btc por otra cosa.


----------



## tastas (24 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y tal como dije empieza el momento bch, eth. No falta mucho para cambiar los btc por otra cosa.



Por favor, hazlo ya, que te pierdes la subida de bch eth y 2x. Y abres hilo y te vas allí a darnos consejos a los demás.


----------



## Skull & Bones (24 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No falta mucho para cambiar los btc por otra cosa.



si, por yates y putas....pero todavia queda para eso.


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Oct 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> si, por yates y putas....pero todavia queda para eso.



Yo quiero un portaaviones... puede que los usanos los vendan a buen precio de segunda mano para entonces... además, en Rota saben hacerle los cambios de aceite y las revisiones... 

y un submarino...


Estáis invitados a jugar cuando queráis


----------



## Claudius (24 Oct 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo quiero un portaaviones... puede que los usanos los vendan a buen precio de segunda mano para entonces... además, en Rota saben hacerle los cambios de aceite y las revisiones...



Tenías a precio de saldo el príncipe de Asturias, pero se lo han llevado los turcos.
El portaaviones Príncipe de Asturias parte este miércoles de Ferrol rumbo a Turquía para su desguace - elEconomista.es


----------



## p_pin (24 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Buen post, a ver si alguno se lo aplica. Que tanto lamerse el cipote con el bitcoin cansa, y bitcoin (core) a día de hoy apesta y no está preparado para pagar nada. No tiene utilidad y con las comisiones que tiene menos.



:XX::XX::XX:

Le dices buen post a un tipo que te manipula en la cara? ::

Te compara el precio de 42-(coin) con btc, pero no te dice el número de emisión de coins... ¿sabes que 42 tiene sólo 42 :fiufiu: coins en circulación?

Sabes que 42 tiene un marketcap de 10624.30$ y que ocupa el puesto 477 en el ranking de criptomonedas? que su volumen de negociación de las últimas 24 horas es.... 1,24 btc? ::

Y ahora que te he abierto los ojos, me insultarás a mi? o le quitarás las "gracias" al que te quiso engañar?

En fin, firmado: un tipo que minó 42 hace 3 años


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> La B, porque de impuestos, el Montoro no ha visto ni un satoshi mío.
> Hubiera ganado entorno al 30% más.
> 
> Y fíjate que yo ya lo estaba celebrando por no haberme comido la caída hasta los 2900$ (me salí sobre los 4200$). ::
> ...



Hoy por hoy lo que he resaltado en rojo es casi más importante que sacar tajada en estos mercados.

LLevo años toreando en todos los mercados, y en el 90% de los casos siempre acabas/an siendo pillados.

Sacar la pasta para fuera hoy en día tiene los días contados, salvo que tengas más de 8 cifras, en cuyo caso puedes empezar a tener posibilidades.

Tal y como se están sucediendo los acontecimientos, sobre todo con el tema de transparencia fiscal internacional, las cosas no son tan sencillas como nos venden.

Andorra, Republica Dominicana, Islas Cayman... cada vez filtran más y más información a petición de terceros países...ya he visto personalmente "cagarla" a unos cuantos "genios" que no presentaron el modelo modelo 720 , y pasaron por el aro: 

*"si un contribuyente no declara sus bienes en el extranjero –o incluso si los declara fuera de plazo– la Agencia Tributaria imputará los bienes como una ganancia patrimonial no justificada en el último período entre los no prescritos e impondrá una sanción del 150%."*

Pasar a fiat puede ser tentador, no obstante ni no tienes doble residencia, negocios fuera, o algún testaferro dispuesto a "pandar", yo no recomendaría dejar de declarar lo que toque, el año que toque.

Otra cosa es que controles mucho en temas de fiscalidad, y sepas perfectamente lo que haces, que presupongo que sí...solo dejo aquí el recordatorio, pues sé que muchos de los que nos leen sobrepasan con olgura las 6 cifras, y tienen dudas de si cambiar o no cambiar.

Un saludo


----------



## tixel (24 Oct 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Por favor, hazlo ya, que te pierdes la subida de bch eth y 2x. Y abres hilo y te vas allí a darnos consejos a los demás.



Otro más. Metete los consejos por el culo.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2017 at 16:12 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Le dices buen post a un tipo que te manipula en la cara? ::
> 
> ...



A mi no me puedes tu abrir los ojos ni en sueños. Ni a mi ni creo q a nadie. La respuesta ya dice que no te has enterado de nada de lo q decían.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hoy por hoy lo que he resaltado en rojo es casi más importante que sacar tajada en estos mercados.
> 
> LLevo años toreando en todos los mercados, y en el 90% de los casos siempre acabas/an siendo pillados.
> 
> ...




Siempre estará localbitcoins y cambiarlo a cash. O tarjetas prepago. O mejor aun, esperar al momento en el que en todas partes acepten Bitcoin.


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Siempre estará localbitcoins y cambiarlo a cash. O tarjetas prepago. O mejor aun, esperar al momento en el que en todas partes acepten Bitcoin.



Yo es lo que haré si llega ese día, solo lo comentaba por que el compañero afirmó que se sentía tranquilo con el dinero en el banco...personalmente, no me infunden ninguna confianza, ni los bancos, ni las instituciones "estados" que los legitimen/avalen.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (24 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro que fuiste el afortunado que vendiste tus cryptos minadas el 13 de Junio cuando 42 se puso a $80444,44 :XX:

Compara eso con la mierda bitcoñera, eh! ::

Hablo de RENTABILIDAD, mientras que los bitcoñeros habláis de comeros la polla porque sabéis que Bitcoin no ofrece ninguna mejora, lo único que mantiene es el puente a criptolandia y cuando las pasarelas crypto/fiat comiencen a funcionar Bitcoin se pegará una buena hostia, el dinero estará constantemente moviéndose para obtener un mayor rendimiento. La crypto que no se actualiza acaba muriendo.

P_Pin no serás un bastardo retrasado de la mafia PePera, no? Mucho predicar y decir que hiciste o tienes y como de costumbre no demostráis nada... quedando todas vuestras palabras en simples cuentos para entretener a la sociedad.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Hablo de RENTABILIDAD, mientras que los bitcoñeros habláis de comeros la polla porque sabéis que Bitcoin no ofrece ninguna mejora, lo único que mantiene es el puente a criptolandia y cuando las pasarelas crypto/fiat comiencen a funcionar Bitcoin se pegará una buena hostia, el dinero estará constantemente moviéndose para obtener un mayor rendimiento. La crypto que no se actualiza acaba muriendo.



Tú del sesgo del superviviente, como que ni idea, ¿verdad?

Survivorship bias - Wikipedia

De mil shitcoins, una superó en rentabilidad a Bitcoin en el pasado. Genial. Sigues aplicando el sesgo del superviviente.

¿Te lo aplico yo también? Ahí va: si hubieses comprado el 66513 para la Lotería de Navidad del año pasado, habrías obtenido una rentabilidad del 1.600.000%, que supera a la de Bitcoin y a la de cualquier shitcoin.


----------



## Divad (24 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tú del sesgo del superviviente, como que ni idea, ¿verdad?
> 
> Survivorship bias - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Antes de dar lecciones deberías de pedir disculpas a los burbujarras por tu manipulación "shitcoin". Hasta tu paripé de marcharte del foro daba pena y que poco me sorprendió que acabases volviendo...

Aplico la coherencia de realizar una inversión y explotar una mina de oro, no de hacer el papanatas creyéndome que BTC subirá hasta los $3.768.936,30 para que salga igual que si se invierte en Aragon como ya cité en el ejemplo:



> 42 = $9862.05
> Bitcoin = $5874.82
> Aragon = $1.57
> 
> ...



Si Aragon no te convence, te puedes coger Bancor, Ripple,... hay muchas mierdas a buen precio que acabarán despegando...

Encantado de venir a recoger mi OWNED si Bitcoin llega algún día a los $3M 8:::


----------



## barborico (24 Oct 2017)




----------



## tixel (24 Oct 2017)

Por cierto hay un montón de airdrops ahí fuera. Ahora voy a reclamar mis xeon, pero hay q tener como minimo 0,1 eth. Lo siento por los q solo teneis bitcoin, tendreis q esperar al mes q viene y dan menos. Pero menos da una piedra.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Por cierto hay un montón de airdrops ahí fuera. Ahora voy a reclamar mis xeon, pero hay q tener como minimo 0,1 eth. Lo siento por los q solo teneis bitcoin, tendreis q esperar al mes q viene y dan menos. Pero menos da una piedra.



Qué suertudo. Puedes enviar tus ethereums a algún exchanger de mala muerte y reclamar el airdrop de otra shitcoin. Claro, como a ti no te preocupan los fraudes en los exchangers ni los replay attack en Ethereum porque, total, se trata de una shitcoin reversible que utiliza PoV (Proof of Vitalik).

Sin embargo, nosotros hemos de andar con mucho más cuidado con nuestros bitcoins porque son irreversibles.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2017 at 22:43 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Quien le hiciera caso a Mojon sobre las shitcoins habría perdido rendimientos espléndidos en el último año, ha perdido toda autoridad moral sobre la temática shitcoin. Mojón es a las shitcoins lo que Caphlan al Chevy :XX: ... El dinero invertido en shitcoins en ciertas épocas habría dado jugosos beneficios ni soñados por bitcoin.
> 
> Por ahora sigue en lo cierto con respecto a la dominancia de bitcoin... Pero esto puede cambiar y se le aplicaría la tesis ésa del último superviviente de la que ahora habla.



Las shitcoins sólo son un brillo en los ojillos del administrador de Poloniex. Nunca olvides eso. Cuando le intervengan, se eche una novia rusa gastona o "le hackeen"...poof... veremos para lo que sirven realmente las shitcoins.


----------



## Claudius (24 Oct 2017)

La Laura shin y sus artículos en forbes.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lauras...-the-soul-of-bitcoin-destroy-it/#57971d493d3c


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Quien le hiciera caso a Mojon sobre las shitcoins habría perdido rendimientos espléndidos en el último año, ha perdido toda autoridad moral sobre la temática shitcoin.



¿Has tenido en cuenta en tus "cálculos" sobre "autoridad moral y rentabilidad" a todos los dueños de shitcoins de Bitfinex que fueron "mutualizados" por el hackeo del exchanger aunque ni siquiera hubieran depositado o adquirido bitcoins allí?

Sois tan obtusos que parecéis incapaces de interiorizar realmente el nivel de riesgo que asumís con las shitcoins cuando, incluso aunque no tengais bitcoins en propiedad, os mutualizan los robos de bitcoins en los exchangers. Ya hay que ser inútil.

O sea, que entra un hacker al exchanger de turno, se lleva bitcoins de allí (porque es realmente lo único valioso, ya que las shitcoins no valen para nada) y a los propietarios de shitcoins les hacen partícipes de las pérdidas. :XX:

Sube Bitcoin un 10% de cotización y, a la vez, bajan todas las shitcoins un mínimo 7-8% y aquí calladitos como putas.

Luego suben algunas shitcoins un 5% y todos aquí a dar lecciones de autoridad moral.


Hoy por hoy, ser usuario de una shitcoin sólo es un pasaporte para que te mutualicen los hackeos de Bitcoin en Poloniex o Bitfinex. Sólo valen para eso: para subir linealmente de cotización con Bitcoin, pero para bajar exponencialmente en las bajadas y, encima, que te hagan pagar los hackeos de bitcoins.


----------



## Claudius (24 Oct 2017)

Los ricos chinos crypto-traders y sus cosas
Twitter
Twitter


----------



## Claudius (25 Oct 2017)

A Letter to Jamie Dimon


----------



## Divad (25 Oct 2017)

Tanto tiempo llevas dentro del juego Mojoncito y no te has enterado todavía el propósito de juego?

No está actualizado pero para hacerse una idea de los listos en ETH ya viene bien...






Te habías creído por un momento:

Qué los "listos" se iban a quedar fuera del juego? ::
Qué la "crisis" en el sistema fiduciario ha surgido de la nada? :XX:
Todos los shows que van creando ocurren porque sí? :XX::XX::XX:

Recuerdas los shows que había en su día cuando comenzaron con las WWW? Ahora tenemos la 2 guerra fría con Korea del norte como protagonista, creación de nuevas regiones, crisis económica, otros conflictos,... pero la tecnología siempre en auge 8: siempre se gana y quien se suba al carro puede llevarse buenas alegrías durante generaciones :XX: pero claro, depende del camino que escoja cada uno...

Una vez dentro de criptolandia uno se sigue encontrando sujetos que no hacen más que crear confrontación y su etiqueta es la mejor porque sí, por sus pelotas/ovarios lo valen. La hostia sería que fuesen bots IA interactuando en las redes... si todavía es un "humano", poco le falta para ser el siguiente en ir al paro :



Spoiler



[youtube]19h45rwX1Dc/[/youtube]


Spoiler



*Community Manager*






Si uno tiene tiempo... el parque está lleno de atracciones con un 20% mínimo de movimiento y si tienes buen ojo uno se puede llevar de recuerdo para las barbacoas la corrida que se pegó con la "shitcoin" de turno :XX::::rolleye:

El mojón lo llevas de serie? Haces hodl porque vas cagado? El nombre fue idea tuyo o te tocó comerte el marrón?

Bitcoin se desinfla? Se esperaban más del HF? Ya no sale rentable? Normal, entre el sablazo y la espera de las TX... y viene otro HF para Noviembre, pues esta es la marca BITCOIN, la que no hace más que dividirse y promete unas sidechains que no se sabe quien está detrás trabajando en ello :XX: 

Solo por el seudónimo que le han puesto Satoshi Naka*moto*... ya debería de replantearse uno muchas cosas 8:

Los "listos" se guardan un joker bajo la manga, 


Spoiler



los hackers serán acusados del mal al sistema fiduciario provocando un colapso y sacrificarán Bitcoin alegando que están escondidos ahí los "malos" (hackers, terroristas, mercado negro,...).



Spoiler



Veremos en criptolandia hacer consenso y dejar de usar Bitcoin? Los "listos" irán saliendo los primeros y los que quedan... pues ya nos saludarán después.


----------



## Divad (25 Oct 2017)

American Express Files Patent on Blockchain-Based Personalized Customer Rewards System

Palabra clave "*Hyperledger*" y quienes están detrás :fiufiu::rolleye:


----------



## p_pin (25 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Otro más. Metete los consejos por el culo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2017 at 16:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Elegiste insulto, te paso al ignore con el otro hijo de puta manipulador


----------



## Rajoy (25 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Has tenido en cuenta en tus "cálculos" sobre "autoridad moral y rentabilidad" a todos los dueños de shitcoins de Bitfinex que fueron "mutualizados" por el hackeo del exchanger aunque ni siquiera hubieran depositado o adquirido bitcoins allí?
> 
> Sois tan obtusos que parecéis incapaces de interiorizar realmente el nivel de riesgo que asumís con las shitcoins cuando, incluso aunque no tengais bitcoins en propiedad, os mutualizan los robos de bitcoins en los exchangers. Ya hay que ser inútil.
> 
> ...



Lo que hace la demagogia inocho:. Ponen como ejemplo la *MEDIA DOCENA* de shitcoins que han ofrecido importantes revalorizaciones y que, *de momento*, se mantienen mientras se olvidan de los *CIENTOS* de shitcoins en las que la peña ha perdido hasta la camisa. Tras la ICO y el pumpeo inicial un desangrado más o menos rápido hacia una muerte anunciada.
Pero como, a pesar de que ese sea el destino de la inmensa mayoría, hay un pequeño porcentaje que, de momento, se salvan y a toro pasado todos somos Manolete ... :Aplauso:

Y eso por no hablar de que muchas no tienen un número máximo definido de unidades. Veremos lo divertido que resulta a sus poseedores cuando la emisión arbitraria de nuevos "tokens" al más puro estilo "Central Bank" afecte a la cotización de los existentes ...

Cuando, por ejemplo, Ethereum lleve 8 años funcionando sin problemas y se necesiten dos trailers para llevar su blockchain volvemos a hablar, majetes. Aunque, pensándolo bien, igual le hacen un Vitalik look y la "prunean" a su gusto en la pelu del ruso y aquí gloria y después paz ... 

Igualito que bitcoin, hoyga :bla:


----------



## tixel (25 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Qué suertudo. Puedes enviar tus ethereums a algún exchanger de mala muerte y reclamar el airdrop de otra shitcoin. Claro, como a ti no te preocupan los fraudes en los exchangers ni los replay attack en Ethereum porque, total, se trata de una shitcoin reversible que utiliza PoV (Proof of Vitalik).
> 
> Sin embargo, nosotros hemos de andar con mucho más cuidado con nuestros bitcoins porque son irreversibles.
> 
> ...



No solo está desacreditado sino que sigue como el conejo de Duracell insistiendo en que son shitcoins. Suerte, para el que le haga caso. Tú no te cansas de equivocarte ¿no?

---------- Post added 25-oct-2017 at 11:16 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Has tenido en cuenta en tus "cálculos" sobre "autoridad moral y rentabilidad" a todos los dueños de shitcoins de Bitfinex que fueron "mutualizados" por el hackeo del exchanger aunque ni siquiera hubieran depositado o adquirido bitcoins allí?
> 
> Sois tan obtusos que parecéis incapaces de interiorizar realmente el nivel de riesgo que asumís con las shitcoins cuando, incluso aunque no tengais bitcoins en propiedad, os mutualizan los robos de bitcoins en los exchangers. Ya hay que ser inútil.
> 
> ...



A mi me han robado las mismas alts, que Bitcoins, 0. No se porque había de ser más peligroso meterse en Poloniex que no en MTGox y tantos otros exchanges bitcoin jaqueados.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2017 at 11:19 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Elegiste insulto, te paso al ignore con el otro hijo de puta manipulador



Haz lo que te salga de la polla. Primero empieza el, sale escaldado y se pone a llorar. Si ya veo que aquí muchos no pasais de preescolar

---------- Post added 25-oct-2017 at 11:20 ----------




Rajoy dijo:


> Lo que hace la demagogia inocho:. Ponen como ejemplo la *MEDIA DOCENA* de shitcoins que han ofrecido importantes revalorizaciones y que, *de momento*, se mantienen mientras se olvidan de los *CIENTOS* de shitcoins en las que la peña ha perdido hasta la camisa. Tras la ICO y el pumpeo inicial un desangrado más o menos rápido hacia una muerte anunciada.
> Pero como, a pesar de que ese sea el destino de la inmensa mayoría, hay un pequeño porcentaje que, de momento, se salvan y a toro pasado todos somos Manolete ... :Aplauso:
> 
> Y eso por no hablar de que muchas no tienen un número máximo definido de unidades. Veremos lo divertido que resulta a sus poseedores cuando la emisión arbitraria de nuevos "tokens" al más puro estilo "Central Bank" afecte a la cotización de los existentes ...
> ...



De media docena nada, majete. SI no te enteras es tí problema, pero deja de decir estupideces. Por cierto el hilo de las alt coins caga por este. Alli aun sacas información, en este nada de nada.


----------



## orbeo (25 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Para que nos aclaremos con tanto fork...



Lo de replay protection en btc gold yo creo que de momento no, de hecho rula por Twitter una imagen del desarrollador pidiendo ayuda para el código.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Desde que BITTREX . Exchange ladron y delincuente le cerro al clapham y aotros miles y miles y miles de usuarios mas , su cuenta
> el clapham ha " captado el mensaje " : El cryptouniverso no solo es una burbuja epic de libro y una piramide ponzi sino que es una mafia de ladrones y delincuentes que asaltan y roban descaradamente e impunemente
> al estilo pirata ...y te quedas asi : :8:



Yo lo dejaría simplemente en que Bitcoin es, en tu caso, un detector de subnormales. Porque anda que no se te ha dicho y redicho veces que no dejes las shitcoins en los shitxchangers... :XX:


----------



## Divad (25 Oct 2017)

Así trabajan los bots, unas bajan y otras suben... 












:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tixel (25 Oct 2017)

Segwit va a menos, ya no,llega ni al 10% de las transacciones y ya hay muchas sospechas de q esas transacciones sean hechas para figurar. Un exito y la causa de las desdichas en bitcoin los ultikos dos años no valieron pa ná.


----------



## tastas (25 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Segwit va a menos, ya no,llega ni al 10% de las transacciones y ya hay muchas sospechas de q esas transacciones sean hechas para figurar. Un exito y la causa de las desdichas en bitcoin los ultikos dos años no valieron pa ná.



Sólo se ha resuelto el problema de la maleabilidad de las transacciones con todo lo que ello conlleva, ha aumentado el tamaño de bloque sin sobrecargar la red y se ha acabado con Asicboost. Y a mi me sigue permitiendo hacer transacciones mucho más baratas.

taptap


----------



## Divad (26 Oct 2017)

Para que tengáis un buen despertar ::

Bitcoin Mining 'Wastes Vast Amounts of Energy, Harms Environment'


----------



## p_pin (26 Oct 2017)

Según el último bloque minado:

Transacciones Segwit BTC: 226
Transacciones BCrash: 78

Fuentes:
fork.lol
SegWit Charts


----------



## 1auno (26 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sube Bitcoin un 10% de cotización y, a la vez, bajan todas las shitcoins un mínimo 7-8% y aquí calladitos como putas.
> 
> Luego suben algunas shitcoins un 5% y todos aquí a dar lecciones de autoridad moral.



Es justo lo que estás haciendo 
Sube bitcoin un 10% y te vanaglorias de que es el final de las alts, cuando son ciclos que van y vienen, y mañana será al revés.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Oct 2017)

1auno dijo:


> Es justo lo que estás haciendo
> Sube bitcoin un 10% y te vanaglorias de que es el final de las alts, cuando son ciclos que van y vienen, y mañana será al revés.



Mi opinión sobre las shitcoins no ha variado ni un ápice, se comporten cíclicamente o no. Estén subiendo, o bajando. Existan ya, o estén en proceso de desarrollo


----------



## 1auno (26 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mi opinión sobre las shitcoins no ha variado ni un ápice, se comporten cíclicamente o no. Estén subiendo, o bajando. Existan ya, o estén en proceso de desarrollo



Me refiero a decir ya os lo decía cuando toca ciclo dónde caen las alts, anunciando el fin de ellas cual Nico sobre btc.


----------



## Claudius (27 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Flojillo, no?
> 
> *http://segwit.5gbfree.com/countsegwit.html
> 
> ...




Bitcoin, Ethereum Avg. Transaction Fee chart


----------



## p_pin (27 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Flojillo, no?
> 
> *http://segwit.5gbfree.com/countsegwit.html
> 
> ...



En el tema SW que la mayoría de exchanges no haya adoptado las direcciones ralentiza el crecimiento. Muchas de las transacciones son hacia los exchanges.

Por otra parte, dices flojillo? depende con qué lo compares, como decía en el post anterior, en cada bloque de btc hay más de 200 Transacciones SW


Pongo una captura del número de transacciones que tiene BCrash, ahora que está en un periodo de dificultad baja y poder minero alto (se funden un periodo de dificultad, que en teoría deberían ser unas dos semanas, se lo funden en 2 días 

Mira el número de transacciones en la última columna? no sé si consideras los 4 bloques que van con una transacción como "flojillos" 

PD Y mira lo en serio que se toman esa coin algunos mineros que hay bloques señalizados como SW :abajo:


----------



## tixel (27 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Según el último bloque minado:
> 
> Transacciones Segwit BTC: 226
> Transacciones BCrash: 78
> ...



No está mal, ya vamos por un 35% en menos de 3 meses.

---------- Post added 27-oct-2017 at 12:14 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Flojillo, no?
> 
> *http://segwit.5gbfree.com/countsegwit.html
> 
> ...



Foljillo no, lo siguiente. Y por encima dicen que la mayoria son de paripe por blocksteam, o sea que.


----------



## tastas (27 Oct 2017)

Fracaso absoluto. Bitcoin sólo procesa 280.000 transacciones por día, mientras que la muy veloz y barata BCC tiene 10.000 transacciones.
Con un bajo (debido, o al menos favorecido, a las también bajas tasas) 8% de transacciones de esas 280.000 transacciones diarias de Bitcoin, tenemos 22.000 transacciones SegWit.

Core dimisión!


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2017)

No es por nada, pero cómo mola estar en un país Balcanizado, a punto de estallar una guerra debido a la financiación extranjera para desestabilizar Europa.

Y tener la mitad de tus ahorros en Bitcoin. 

En cualquier momento puedo pillar un par de billetes a Costa Rica y huir de aquí. Y no precisamente con una mano delante y otra detrás.


----------



## kalero (27 Oct 2017)

¿Alguien sabe de algún exchange donde pueda tradear fiat-crypto con cero comisiones?


----------



## orbeo (27 Oct 2017)

kalero dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe de algún exchange donde pueda tradear fiat-crypto con cero comisiones?



Eso existe?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Billionaire Peter Thiel: "Bitcoin's Harder To Mine Than Gold... Has Great Potential" | Zero Hedge*



Mejor comentario:

People die mining for gold every day and this clown says that bitcoin is harder to mine than gold.

Stick him 2 miles deep into the earth in a real gold mine and see if he feels the same way. Fucking clown.​


----------



## Yari (27 Oct 2017)

Previsiín Bitcoin los próximos años:
BITCOIN PRICE PREDICTION FOR 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020 AND 2021 - Long Forecast


----------



## tixel (28 Oct 2017)

Yari dijo:


> Previsiín Bitcoin los próximos años:
> BITCOIN PRICE PREDICTION FOR 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020 AND 2021 - Long Forecast



Le estuve echanfo un ojo y segun estos bitcoin y cash más o menos se van a revalorizar lo mismo hasta el 2020 y despues empiezan a bajar. Y cualquiera de las otras alt q analiza, nada menos que eth, dash, monero , zcash, nem dice q se van a revalorizar mucho menos.
No creo q sea nada fiable.


----------



## Claudius (28 Oct 2017)

To B2X or Not to B2X: How Exchanges Will List the SegWit2x Coin


----------



## Edu.R (29 Oct 2017)

Bueno, ahora entra Noviembre, a ver con que nos sorprende el mes.

Los cincomil y muchos parece que se han consolidado, eso siempre es bueno.

De BCH, como fueron un regalo, pues siempre hay que quedarse con alguno, por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## Arctic (29 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Petardazo del Bitcon Cash +20% arriba.
> 
> Espero que ninguno de ustedes los haya vendido :o



Cuando llegue donde los cambié por BTC te aviso. No me esperes despierto..


----------



## Antonius Block (29 Oct 2017)

Mmm... yo los vendí casi todos a 0.11 btc y en un par de días me dispongo a hacer lo propio con los BTG (Coinomi dice que tendrá su cartera operativa para principios de noviembre: Collecting your free Bitcoin Gold ($BTG) coins with Coinomi : Coinomi Support).

Y veremos si no vuelvo a repetir la jugada con el fork del SegWit2x. Esto de los hard forks es un poco como el interés acumulado si la jugada sale bien.

Desde luego implica un importante riesgo si tenemos en cuenta que estos mercados son en buena medida imprevisibles y quizás me equivoque con el futuro de BCH, pero en su momento decidí mojarme, el tiempo dirá.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (29 Oct 2017)

Yo es que ni los he sacao de su sitio los Bitcon Cash, osea no he hecho la movida del monedero aparte etc, no sé como decirlo ya veis como ando 8:8:.

Pregunto, ¿ejto es malo, lo debería hacer, me se perderán o algo ?, es que me da muy mal rollo trastear ::8:8:.


----------



## Antonius Block (29 Oct 2017)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Yo es que ni los he sacao de su sitio los Bitcon Cash, osea no he hecho la movida del monedero aparte etc, no sé como decirlo ya veis como ando 8:8:.
> 
> Pregunto, ¿ejto es malo, lo debería hacer, me se perderán o algo ?, es que me da muy mal rollo trastear ::8:8:.



No hay respuesta correcta para tu pregunta, ya que depende de la cadena que se vaya a revalorizar más a lo largo del tiempo, lo cual es una incógnita.

Lo más conservador, desde luego, es no hacer nada. Así siempre tendrás tantos BTC como BCH. No se te perderán mientras poseas la clave privada ;-)


----------



## Robertec (29 Oct 2017)

Me pregunto sobre el fork de Bitcoin Gold... Los que tienen BTC, ¿tienen también BTG después del reciente fork?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Petardazo del Bitcon Cash +20% arriba.
> 
> Espero que ninguno de ustedes los haya vendido :o



No entiendo por qué la verdad


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Nuevo ATH en breve!



Las ballenas están animando la tarde. Espero el análisis con interés.


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Oct 2017)

Ya estamos en ATH y sin frenos, pumpazo de la hostia, la virgen, dejamos atrás La Luna y puede que pasemos Marte...


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2017)

Romper un máximo así es brutal. Sin duda. :8:


----------



## p_pin (29 Oct 2017)

Respecto a BGold, yo tenía algo de btc en el exchange cexio, que no lo añaden para negociar pero si te añaden el saldo de Bgold para que los puedas sacar... la cuestión es que creo que aun no funcionan los depósitos, iba a liquidarlos en bitfinex pero no se aceptan aun los depósitos, el volúmen negociado de este fork será los que ya tenían en bitfinex los btc y les dieron los Bgold, lo mismo imagino en Hitbtc


----------



## Edu.R (29 Oct 2017)

:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Oct 2017)

Ayer subida del 20% de la shitcoin BTCrash y hoy ATH de Bitcoin.

Cualquier mal pensado diría que la shitcoin de Garzik (Segwit2x) debe estar agonizando en las reuniones clandestinas del NYA que acostumbran a hacer.

Apuesto a que al SegWit2x "le está doliendo la tripita" en secreto. Atentos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 Oct 2017)

Preveo los 5500 mortaleuros en 0,


----------



## tixel (30 Oct 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Mmm... yo los vendí casi todos a 0.11 btc y en un par de días me dispongo a hacer lo propio con los BTG (Coinomi dice que tendrá su cartera operativa para principios de noviembre: Collecting your free Bitcoin Gold ($BTG) coins with Coinomi : Coinomi Support).
> 
> Y veremos si no vuelvo a repetir la jugada con el fork del SegWit2x. Esto de los hard forks es un poco como el interés acumulado si la jugada sale bien.
> 
> Desde luego implica un importante riesgo si tenemos en cuenta que estos mercados son en buena medida imprevisibles y quizás me equivoque con el futuro de BCH, pero en su momento decidí mojarme, el tiempo dirá.



Mal negocio. Yo mine eth el año pasado cuando andaba por los 10, no los vendi y pegaron un buen bajón y me "olvide" de ellos. Cuando este año llego a 400 nunca me alegre tanto de no haberlos vendido.
Bch a mi modo de ver tiene muchisimo más potencial de revalorizarse q bitcoin.


----------



## Registrador (30 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Bch a mi modo de ver tiene muchisimo más potencial de revalorizarse q bitcoin.



Pues estupendo, entonces has vendido ya tus Bitcoins para comprar Bcash?

Si tu respuesta es "No", entonces es mentira lo que dices, porque si de verdad creyeras que Bcash tiene "muchisimo más potencial de revalorizarse q bitcoin" cambiarías tus Bitcoin por mas Bcash.

En resumen, no te crees ni tú lo que escribes.


----------



## tixel (30 Oct 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué la verdad



Pues que te parece que se esten comerciando más 2000 millones de dolores en las ultimas 24h.


----------



## Antonius Block (30 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues que te parece que se esten comerciando más 2000 millones de dolores en las ultimas 24h.



Bueno... a tu favor se podría decir que efectivamente el BCH es más susceptible de valorizarse en un mayor porcentaje que el BTC ya que siendo menor su capitalización, el precio puede subir inyectando menos dinero.

Pero sin embargo, y obviando las diferencias que fundamentan la naturaleza de ambas cadenas y centrándonos exclusicamente en las cotizaciones de ambos tokens, cero que si el precio del bitcoin ya está manipulado, el precio del bitcoin cash está varios pasos más adelante en cuanto a manipulación deliberada se refiere. Me explico:

Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Si observamos detenidamente la corta historia de la cotización del BCH, observamos que desde el pico que tuvo a mediados-finales de agosto no ha hecho más que repetir un patrón de subidas repentinas seguidas de una disminución progresiva del precio, siendo el pico de cada subida menor que el anterior, lo cual marca una tendencia bajista.

En cuanto al volumen, observo que es totalmente paralelo y obedece a dichas subidas, lo que yo interpreto más como bull traps tendentes a subir el precio agresiva y sorpresivamente que como un volumen resultante del aumento de las transacciones porque se esté implementando el BCH.

Realmente es posible que me equivoque y que en un futuro me tenga que tragar mis palabras, por lo que estas opiniones las comparto con humildad. Soy el primero en reconocer que en dicho pico del mes de agosto miraba yo todos los días el coinmarketcap con ojillos de cordero degollado::

Saludos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Oct 2017)

Adios forkthereum, adiós.
El que sepa entender, que entienda:

[bitcoin-dev] Simplicity: An alternative to Script : Bitcoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ahhh.... r/Bitcoin.... ese paraíso de la libertad de expresión y la imparcialidad informativa.
> 
> ::



Keinur, deshazte de las shitcoins, primer aviso. :XX:

En el hilo ese lo ponen clarito, clarito: Ethereum ==> a besar la lona en cuanto se meta el MAST en forma de softfork.


----------



## Leovigildo (30 Oct 2017)

Hola otra vez hamijos bitcoñeros. A ver si me podéis echar un cable.

He visto que la comisión mínima en blockchain.info estaba sobre los 2€, lo cual era cerca de un 12% del total del importe a transferir -unos 16€ o así- y me parece un soberano pasote. Lejos quedaron las comisiones de hace años a 0.05€... También que con esa comisión mínima la orden tardó cerca de 6h en entrar.

¿Qué webs recomendáis para abrir carteras online de BTC y poder operar con ellas sin que den mucho el coñazo con las verificaciones ni se pasen ocho pueblos con las comisiones?

Por último, y además de obviamente elevar la comisión por transferencia, ¿Algún otro truco del almendruco para acelerar las transacciones?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Oct 2017)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Por último, y además de obviamente elevar la comisión por transferencia, ¿Algún otro truco del almendruco para acelerar las transacciones?



En la primera pregunta de tu post no te puedl ayudar, pero en esta creo que sí puedo. Un truco para acelerar la velocidad a la que obtendrás tu primera confirmación de la transacción, sin aumentar la comisión, es enviarla durante el fin de semana porque ahí se suele destaponar la cantidad de transacciones que hay en el pool de memoria de los nodos y entonces se incrementan las posibilidades de que tu transacción sea vista como suficientemente atractiva por parte de los mineros.


----------



## Leovigildo (30 Oct 2017)

Es que si se quiere evitar recurrir al cliente de BTC y descargarse tooooda la blockchain yo no conozco ningún otro portal más allá de los grandes exchangers que permita abrir cuentas y operar con ellas. Y blockchain ha cambiado mucho desde la última vez que lo usé.


----------



## deepbones (31 Oct 2017)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Es que si se quiere evitar recurrir al cliente de BTC y descargarse tooooda la blockchain yo no conozco ningún otro portal más allá de los grandes exchangers que permita abrir cuentas y operar con ellas. Y blockchain ha cambiado mucho desde la última vez que lo usé.



Interpreto que te refieres a monederos.
Hay muchos monederos que no necesitas bajarte toda la blockchain para utilizarlos. Por ejemplo, tienes Mycelium si tienes móvil con Android.
Bither para la PC de escritorio, etc. Aquí tienes una lista para investigar.
Pincha en cada uno y fíjate los que digan "Validación simplificada". Esos no necesitan bajar la blockchain para operar.

Escritorio - Windows - Elige tu monedero - Bitcoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

Efectivamente, tal y como te dice deepbones, puedes utilizar mycellium para un dispositivo android ó electrum para el ordenador. Ambos son clientes "soft", que no requieren de descargar la cadena de bloques para empezar a utilizar Bitcoin.

No utilices la billetera de blockchain.info porque han tenido serios problemas de seguridad en el pasado


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Y ahí es donde entran Bitcoin Cash, el B2X, etc... porque este no es un problema trivial, y hay mucha gente que opinamos que Bitcoin no debería funcionar así.



No existe una mejor forma de seleccionar quién tiene acceso a un recurso limitado que el libre mercado. Y el espacio en la cadena de bloques debe ser limitado para que sea valioso y seguro.

Bitcoin Cash, B2X, Bitcoin Classic, Bitcoin BU y demás chiquilladas sólo se limitan a intentar estafar el dinero a los novatos vendiéndoles cantos de sirena.

¿Quieres algo barato? Utiliza el sistema bancario o Paypal. ¿Quieres algo seguro, imbloqueable, descentralizado e inincautable? Pues sólo existe Bitcoin, porque el resto de shitcoins son, al menos, cinco órdenes de magnitud más inseguras que Bitcoin.


----------



## p_pin (31 Oct 2017)

La paradoja... es que algunos echen de menos comisiones bajas... pero olviden a cuanto cotizaba BTC en dicho momento. Desde entonces cuanto se ha revalorizado btc?
Existe una clara relación entre el aumento de la cotización, el número de transacciones, en definitiva su difusión, y el aumento del coste de la comisión

Este año que ha sido el de la "explosión" ha pasado de 1.000$ en enero a los 6.000 actuales, practicamente un x6

Coste de una transacción si te cobran un 0.001btc:
0.001 btc, con la cotización a 500 dólares: 500*0.001 = 0.5 dólares de comisión
0.001 btc, con la cotización a 6.000 dólares: 6.000*0.001= 6 dólares de comisión

Si en la actualidad puede haber periodos de lentitud en las transacciones, la principal influencia es por el poder minero migrado a minar, temporalmente, bcash cuando bajan su dificultad por los suelos.

Para saber cuando es mejor momento para hacer una transacción yo miraría primero el explorador de bloques:

Bitcoin Block Explorer - BTC.com
- Se puede ver que van cayendo bloques a buen ritmo (lo normal son 6 por hora)
- Se puede ver que en la mempool hay 22 megas (de transacciones sin confirmar). No está mal, a partir de 30 megas empieza a subir la comisión

Y lo que comentaba, si parte del poder minero se ha ido a minar temporalmente Bcash, suelen ser un par de días cada "x" tiempo, pues ahí suelen caer bloques más lentamente, la mejor forma de verlo en esta web

fork.lol
Si btc esta en torno a 1 (que es el valor "normal"), y Bcash no está en una de sus ondas arriba, es buen momento de hacer transacción


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Satoshi inventó Bitcoin para ser una alternativa a los pagos online. De ahí el título del whitepaper: "Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer *Electronic Cash* System".



Fíjate bien que, antes incluso que el "Electronic Cash System" en el título, está la parte de "A Peer-to-Peer". Si incrementas demasiado el tamaño de los bloques, la cadena se hace inmanejable, el número de nodos se reduce y tu Peer-to-Peer se va al garete.

En resumen, antes que un sistema de pagos, está el tema de que sea P2P. Por lo tanto la descentralización es prioritaria frente a abaratar el sistema. De hecho, antes de la existencia de Bitcoin, ya existían métodos electrónicos de pago baratos (como las transferencias bancarias o Paypal). Lo que no existía era un método de pago P2P.

Os empeñáis en no querer ver que el verdadero mérito de Satoshi no fue el inventar un método de pago más, sino el inventar uno que no requería de depositar confianza en un tercero (que es la verdadera esencia del P2P)



keinur dijo:


> Bitcoin a día de hoy ha dejado de ser una alternativa a los pagos online debido a las comisiones y la lentitud de las confirmaciones. Ya no es "Electronic Cash". Y todo por culpa de los que lo han secuestrado y quieren mantener el límite (arbitrario y flexible, según palabras del mismo satoshi) de 1Mb por bloque.



Bitcoin ha sido, es, y será, aquello que sus usuarios quieren que sea. Punto. Podrás patalear y lloriquear todo lo que quieras pero eso nunca dejará de ser así. Sus usuarios, que no somos idiotas, hace años ya que nos dimos cuenta que había que priorizar la descentralización antes que convertirnos en un Paypal 3.0.



keinur dijo:


> Ojo que no me parece mal, es legítimo defender que BTC se convierta en una suerte de "oro digital" y deje de servir para micropagos y comercio electrónico en general, algo que irónicamente defendían inicialmente todos los que ahora defienden lo contrario. Pero reconoced que supone una CONVERSION, y que se aleja de la idea inicial de Satoshi.



Te lo repito, Satoshi siempre priorizó en su paper el aspecto P2P frente al "método de pago barato".

Además, siempre puedes construir una segunda capa más centralizada sobre una capa descentralizada para abaratar el coste de las transacciones, pero nunca podrás hacerlo al revés. Por eso hay que defender a muerte la descentralización de la capa 0 de Bitcoin incluso frente a usuarios ignorantes como tú y Tixel que pretenden debilitar la capa 0 de Bitcoin. Sois un cáncer dañino y por eso el mercado nos recompensa cada vez que os damos una merecida patada en el culo.



keinur dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo como hace relativamente poco aquí todos os jactábais de lo barato que era enviar dinero con BTC, en comparación a Paypal o Western Union. Ahora resulta que ya no lo es, y parece que os da igual.



¿Y? Ahora podemos jactarnos de ser ricos o podemos jactarnos de que Bitcoin ha evolucionado para ser utilizado en aplicaciones de alto valor añadido. De tanto valor añadido como que pueden permitirse el pagar una comisión elevada para utilizar el espacio de la cadena de bloques.

Algunos llevamos años avisando de que, probablemente, Bitcoin encuentre usos incluso más valiosos para sus transacciones que el meramente monetario. ¿Quién te crees tú que eres como para imponer al resto de usuarios el uso que deben hacer de la red? Si tú quieres utilizar la red como método de pago, estarás en tu derecho, pero deberás competir libremente por el espacio con otros usuarios que quieran hacer de la red un uso distinto y, probablemente, más valioso que el que tú estás empeñado en hacer.

El libre mercado y el genial sistema de incentivos (y de balance de poderes) en Bitcoin nos protege de gente obtusa como tú, que se empeña en imponernos para qué debemos utilizar Bitcoin y para qué no.



keinur dijo:


> Por suerte existen los forks, y las alts. Y por tanto hay competencia para BTC, es cuestión de tiempo que cada alternativa acabe ocupando el lugar que le corresponde.



Efectivamente, los forks son una bendición divina. Cada vez que os metemos una patada en los huevos a los ignorantes, el mercado nos recompensa doblemente. Larga vida a los forks.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

2017, el año de los forks, el año de bitcoin cash, bitcoin gold, etc... y aquí estamos, con Bitcoin en All Time High, Bitcoin Crash a mitad de su all time high, con caos en su frecuencia de bloques, demostrando que no sirve para nada y bitcoin gold retrasado sine die porque su desarrollador no sabe implementar una protección frente al replay attack.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Y aún así, todos los forks y alts juntos se han comido un 40% de la tostada del Bitcoin.
> 
> Curiosamente, todo empezó en el mismo momento en el que los bloques de 1Mb empezaros a estar siempre llenos... ienso:
> 
> Pero hoyga, aquí cada uno ve la película que le interesa...



El market cap de las criptomonedas no es indicativo de nada. Crea una shitcoin con cien mil millones de unidades monetarias preminadas, asígnatelas todas a ti, véndele una unidad a tu hermano por un dólar y ya tienes una shitcoin cuyo market cap supera al de Bitcoin.

Lo único que cuenta en ese tipo de gráficas es el precio y su tendencia. Y ahí tienes a Bitcoin en máximos históricos y con ascenso en los ritmos de crecimiento cada vez que nos deshacemos de los usuarios más ignorantes y maliciosos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> El market cap no, pero el volumen ya empieza a decirnos algo más... Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Compara la proporción entre market cap y volumen, y sacaras conclusiones interesantes... por ejemplo proporción market cap BTC/BCH es 14:1 aprox, y el volumen de las últimas 24h resulta que es nada menos que 5:1.
> 
> Pero como digo, aquí cada uno vemos la cosas de una manera, sacamos nuestras conclusiones, y asumimos nuestros aciertos y errores. A mi, de momento, no me va nada mal



¿El volumen de una shitcoin que se negocia en un par de exchangers más opacos que el sobaco de un grillo? Tampoco indica nada.

No indican nada ni el market cap, ni el volumen, ni el número de transacciones ni el falseable número de nodos.

Lo único que cuenta es el precio, su tendencia, el número de comercios que aceptan la moneda y el coste de tumbarla.

Eso es lo único que cuenta y, además, la métrica que siempre se ha tenido en cuenta incluso antes de que existiese coinmarketcap.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Y esos datos los sacas de un sitio menos "opaco" que los exchanges?
> 
> Me encantaría que nos aclararas cómo... :o



Muy sencillo. El precio es un parámetro que se somete a prueba por parte de los usuarios de los exchangers mediante el arbitraje, mientras que el volumen no. En un mercado, es el precio el que refleja la información existente, no el volumen.



keinur dijo:


> Ah, y sobre todo el de "el número de comercios que aceptan la moneda"... me gustaría ver cómo aumenta, con fees de 5$ o más por transacción...



Lo sigues viendo únicamente como medio de pago. Tienes el cerebro completamente sesgado. Cuando otros usos con mayor valor añadido van sustituyendo el uso monetario en Bitcoin, los negocios que lo emplean dejan de ser "tiendas" y pasan a ser otro tipo de comercios.

Ejemplos ya existen muchos. Cuando Bitcoin era usado por una minoría, los bloques sólo iban medio llenos y apenas se empleaba para pagar cuatro chorradas, la mayoría de las transacciones pertenecían a un negocio de juego tipo casino (SatoshiDice). A medida que otros usos con mayor valor añadido fueron empleando Bitcoin, las transacciones de SatoshiDice fueron viéndose relevadas y al final ese tipo de "negocio del juego" que empleaba la propia red Bitcoin para su operativa, dejó de existir porque ha sido sustituido por otros muchos negocios que emplean la red para otras cosas.

Así que no sólamente aumenta el número de negocios que aceptan Bitcoin sino que, además, suponen negocios capaces de aportar mayor valor añadido al ecosistema, como ocurrió con el ejemplo de SatoshiDice porque, o aportan mayor valor añadido, o nunca podría permitirse el pago de las comisiones de transacción.

Es ley de vida y ni tú ni nadie debe creerse con derecho de decidir qué negocios pueden hacer uso de la red Bitcoin ni qué negocios no pueden hacerlo. Ni siquiera tienes el derecho de decidir si Bitcoin debe ser un medio de pago o no. Satoshi inventó una forma P2P de ofrecer certidumbre descentralizada y son los usuarios los que decidimos libremente qué hacer con ella.


----------



## p_pin (31 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> El market cap no, pero el volumen ya empieza a decirnos algo más... Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Compara la proporción entre market cap y volumen, y sacaras conclusiones interesantes... por ejemplo proporción market cap BTC/BCH es 14:1 aprox, y el volumen de las últimas 24h resulta que es nada menos que 5:1.
> 
> Pero como digo, aquí cada uno vemos la cosas de una manera, sacamos nuestras conclusiones, y asumimos nuestros aciertos y errores. A mi, de momento, no me va nada mal



Más del 66% de Bcash se negocia en Won (divisa coreana), más del 50% del minado en su historia es de un minero desconocido... es un chiringuito minero de un grupo de tipos que buscan adueñarse de una coin, los pumps, son fiel reflejo del volumen (pump --> distribución --> dump), para lo cual dejo enlace del histórico de volumen de Bcash...

Bitcoin Cash (BCH) Historical Data | CoinMarketCap

Se van a tirar +3 semanas minando al actual nivel de dificultad y potencia... solo mina el "minero desconocido",... es decir la Bcash depende de ese tipo, o grupo de tipos, ésto no es opinión es un hecho, mira:

Lo puedes comprobar haciendo click en su explorer
BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer

A parte dejo una captura:






Que a pesar de todo eres capaz de sacar rentabilidades? ok, bien por ti  Pero yo ahí no meto ni tu dinero


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (31 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Muy sencillo. El precio es un parámetro que se somete a prueba por parte de los usuarios de los exchangers *mediante el arbitraje*, mientras que el volumen no.



Eso que supones una verdad religiosa, se puede comprobar o es artículo de fe? Ya me dirás como se arbitra un mercado opaco, santo varón.


----------



## p_pin (31 Oct 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Eso que supones una verdad religiosa, se puede comprobar o es artículo de fe? Ya me dirás como se arbitra un mercado opaco, santo varón.



Mira yo te voy a poner una captura de órdenes de ofertas y demandas en el mercado dólares/BTC de un exchange conocido







Ahora yo te voy a pedir que me hagas una captura, o un enlace me vale, de las ofertas y demandas actuales de cualquiera de estos mercados por poner un ejemplo:

Euro/dólar
Euro/Libra
Dólar/Yen
Indice Ibex


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (31 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Mira yo te voy a poner una captura de órdenes de ofertas y demandas en el mercado dólares/BTC de un exchange conocido



Como si ponen una imagen de la Virgen del Pilar. Todas esas órdenes pueden perfectamente ser ficticias porque el exchange está fuera de toda auditoría y no rinde cuentas ante ninguna autoridad.

En otras palabras, que pueden poner el precio que les sale de los cojones.


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Oct 2017)

En €uros estamos otra vez en máximo histórico.


----------



## p_pin (31 Oct 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Como si ponen una imagen de la Virgen del Pilar. Todas esas órdenes pueden perfectamente ser ficticias porque el exchange está fuera de toda auditoría y no rinde cuentas ante ninguna autoridad.
> 
> En otras palabras, que pueden poner el precio que les sale de los cojones.



Pero si eso fuera cierto, ¿no crees que cualquiera de los usuarios que fuera a vender o comprar BTC al poner la orden y no ejecutarse, se descubriría un fraude?

Lo cierto es que yo cada vez que he ido a este u otros exchange a comprar-vender, la orden se ha ejecutado

Pero mi pregunta no era esa... hemos pasado de un "es opaco" a "no me creo lo que ponen"

Pero y los mercados que puse? encontraste ya los datos que te pedí? o te digo ya que no se publican?


----------



## tixel (31 Oct 2017)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Hola otra vez hamijos bitcoñeros. A ver si me podéis echar un cable.
> 
> He visto que la comisión mínima en blockchain.info estaba sobre los 2€, lo cual era cerca de un 12% del total del importe a transferir -unos 16€ o así- y me parece un soberano pasote. Lejos quedaron las comisiones de hace años a 0.05€... También que con esa comisión mínima la orden tardó cerca de 6h en entrar.
> 
> ...



Pagar más. Es lo q es bitcoin hoy, una basura inusable, y despues alguno viene con la milonga de que va a acabar con eth con sus scripts y otras paridas. Lo primero q tendría q hacer es por lo menos funcionar como lo hace eth, y está a eones.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2017 at 15:44 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> 2017, el año de los forks, el año de bitcoin cash, bitcoin gold, etc... y aquí estamos, con Bitcoin en All Time High, Bitcoin Crash a mitad de su all time high, con caos en su frecuencia de bloques, demostrando que no sirve para nada y bitcoin gold retrasado sine die porque su desarrollador no sabe implementar una protección frente al replay attack.



Quiero verte de aqui a un año. Seguro q cambias de nick, bocazas.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (31 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Patada en los huevos? Aquí la tienes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no manipules, hombre. Ponla completa:


----------



## bmbnct (31 Oct 2017)

Noticion!

CME Group Announces Launch of Bitcoin Futures


----------



## orbeo (31 Oct 2017)

Subidón


----------



## Edu.R (31 Oct 2017)

Cinco quini en €uros y casi seis quini en Dolare$.


----------



## Registrador (31 Oct 2017)

Una duda que tengo, a ver si podéis aclarar algo de luz sobre el asunto.

Si yo por ejemplo envío 0.0005 bitcoin a una persona, y pongo una comisión muy baja (digamos de 10 satoshis por byte), esta operación tarda en confirmarse 4 días. ¿Durante esos 4 días, una vez que la operación ya ha sido anunciada en la red (broadcast), es posible de alguna manera revertirla?

Esto me interesa porque creo que hay una paranoia injustificada por las comisiones. Si resulta que el mayor problema de poner una comisión baja sea que tarde un poco mas en confirmarse, qué coño mas da?

Digamos que me compro un cafe con bitcoin y el dueño de la cafetería tarda 4 días en cobrar su cafe, qué coño mas da? Es una cantidad ridícula y su negocio no se va a hundir porque tarde 4 días en llegar la transacción.

Con lo que las comisiones del bitcoin no son un problema para las transacciones de poca cantidad, si estas transacciones son irreversibles.

Y para las transacciones de mucha cantidad tampoco son un problema porque si voy a transferir 5 bitcoins me da igual pagar una comisión de 5 euros.

Pues eso, si pregunta es ¿una vez anunciadas a la red, son las transacciones de bitcoin irreversibles?

Gracias.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

No entiendo qué está pasando. Alguien me lo explica?


----------



## melchor rodriguez (31 Oct 2017)

Si se confirma lo del CME. ¿Subirá exponencialmente la cotización del Bitcoin?. ¿Grandes bancos de inversión, grandes fondos de inversión y etc invertirían en el CME apostando por el Bitcoin?. ¿Qué implicaciones futuras supone?. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No entiendo qué está pasando. Alguien me lo explica?



¿A qué te refieres en concreto?

¿o estás con el _ironic_ on?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres en concreto?
> 
> ¿o estás con el _ironic_ on?



No, no, lo digo en serio. No he podido leer nada relativo a la noticia esa a la que todos hacéis mención.


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Oct 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> ¿Subirá exponencialmente la cotización del Bitcoin?



Si se pone la cotización en barras de días se ve que desde circa 2015 está subiendo de forma exponencial. Se ve bien el palo de hockey.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Una duda que tengo, a ver si podéis aclarar algo de luz sobre el asunto.
> 
> Si yo por ejemplo envío 0.0005 bitcoin a una persona, y pongo una comisión muy baja (digamos de 10 satoshis por byte), esta operación tarda en confirmarse 4 días. ¿Durante esos 4 días, una vez que la operación ya ha sido anunciada en la red (broadcast), es posible de alguna manera revertirla?
> 
> ...



La pregunta es buena.

Y me vas a permitir que te responda con, antes que nada, otra pregunta. 

¿Qué es un bitcoin?

Parece fácil de responder, pero no lo es. Un bitcoin es, sencillamente, aquello que la red Bitcoin haya consensuado que es un bitcoin. Nada más. Y ese consenso se realiza, como promedio, cada diez minutos.

Cuando haces un pago en bitcoins, lanzas la transacción a la red y la única forma de tener certidumbre de que TODA la red Bitcoin ha consensuado que los bitcoins han cambiado de propietario, es esperar a que los mineros hagan la prueba de trabajo e incorporen tu transacción a la cadena de bloques.

Por eso, hay que esperar a que la red consensúe la nueva ubicación de los bitcoins a través de la blockchain porque, de lo contrario, podrías intentar gastar los mismos bitcoins en una segunda transacción que incorporase mayores comisiones (fraude de doble gasto).

---------- Post added 31-oct-2017 at 17:24 ----------




melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Si se confirma lo del CME. ¿Subirá exponencialmente la cotización del Bitcoin?. ¿Grandes bancos de inversión, grandes fondos de inversión y etc invertirían en el CME apostando por el Bitcoin?. ¿Qué implicaciones futuras supone?.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk



Vale ya he podido leer la noticia en Bloomberg. Van a meter de forma inminente un mercado de futuros de Bitcoin en el CME y este es el paso previo que pedía la SEC para aprobar un ETF de Bitcoin.

Resumen: vienen los pesos pesados de la bolsa a Bitcoin


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (31 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No, no, lo digo en serio. No he podido leer nada relativo a la noticia esa a la que todos hacéis mención.



El mayor gestor de derivados del mundo ha anunciado que lanzará pronto un fondo con cryptos.


----------



## Registrador (31 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por eso, hay que esperar a que la red consensúe la nueva ubicación de los bitcoins a través de la blockchain porque, de lo contrario, podrías intentar gastar los mismos bitcoins en una segunda transacción que incorporase mayores comisiones (fraude de doble gasto).



Si eso pasase, que sucedería con la primera transacción no confirmada?


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Oct 2017)

Lo de CME es como subir de división en la liga, si se llega a hacer.

¿Podrían hacerle al bitcoin la manipulación que le están haciendo al oro y la plata?


----------



## p_pin (31 Oct 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo de CME es como subir de división en la liga, si se llega a hacer.
> 
> *¿Podrían hacerle al bitcoin la manipulación que le están haciendo al oro y la plata?*



Esa es la pregunta

Por un lado este tipo de instrumentos añade liquidez, por otro si llega a niveles grandes de inversión, ya no será la oferta y la demanda "física" de BTC la que marque el precio de cotización, sino el mercado mayor, el de futuros, que es ese que permite ponerte corto en BTC sin tener BTC (u oro, o plata)


----------



## tixel (31 Oct 2017)

mugriento dijo:


> Pero no manipules, hombre. Ponla completa:



Que facil os consolais. Ya vendran los lloros.


----------



## p_pin (31 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> La cuestión es que con Bitcoin es muy sencillo demostrar cuántos posees realmente, al contrario que con oro y plata.
> 
> Por tanto es muy complicado, por no decir imposible, "falsear" cifras como hacen con los mercados de metales.



Pues yo creo que la cuestión está en que los que tradean el oro y la plata no quieren ni oro ni plata, sino la diferencia entre el precio de venta y el de compra

Del mismo modo querrán que el btc caiga mucho cuando "decidan ponerse cortos"... espero haberme explicado


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Si eso pasase, que sucedería con la primera transacción no confirmada?



Que no entraría nunca en la cadena de bloques y, por lo tanto, el TOTAL de la red Bitcoin nunca reconocería a la otra persona que participó en la transacción como propietaria de esos bitcoins (porque fueron a parar a una tercera dirección mediante la segunda transacción que hiciste).

Es como si hubieras pagado mediante un cheque en un comercio para justo después, entrar en otra tienda y pagar con un cheque a cargo de la misma cuenta bancaria. Si es el propietario del segundo cheque el que acude al banco primero y retira los fondos hasta vaciar tu cuenta, el propietario del primer cheque se queda con un palmo de narices y te acusará de fraude.

Aquí pasa igual. Si es la segunda transacción la que entra en la cadena de bloques, El destinatario de la primera transacción te acusará de fraude si entregó el producto antes de ver el pago reflejado en la cadena de bloques.

Por eso hoy en día todos los comercios esperan hasta, por lo menos, una confirmación en la cadena de bloques antes de liberar el producto.


----------



## Arctic (31 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Esa es la pregunta
> 
> Por un lado este tipo de instrumentos añade liquidez, por otro si llega a niveles grandes de inversión, ya no será la oferta y la demanda "física" de BTC la que marque el precio de cotización, sino el mercado mayor, el de futuros, que es ese que permite ponerte corto en BTC sin tener BTC (u oro, o plata)



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Yo un ETF sí lo veo positivo, ya que no es más que un vehículo que facilita la inversión en Bitcoin. Pero a mi los futuros no me gustan un pelo. El objetivo de los bancos es claramente atacar a Bitcoin y para ello necesitan este tipo de herramientas. Tienen acceso infinito al dinero, ya que controlan la impresora, y quieren convertir Bitcoin en un activo financiero más, sujeto a la operativa de reserva fraccionaria. La prueba será cuando el contrato de futuros no permita liquidar por entrega a vencimiento.

Los que conocemos Bitcoin sabemos que la posesión es lo único que garantiza su propiedad. Pero con este movimiento nos van a dejar en minoría. Por cada "true believer" van a aparecer docenas de individuos que solo quieren un activo en su cartera que suba o baje para aportar rentabilidad. 
Preparaos para ver burradas como que en un día se negocien más bitcoins de los existentes o que un banco tenga una posición corta de millones de bitcoins que jamás podrá cubrir. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (31 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero si eso fuera cierto, ¿no crees que cualquiera de los usuarios que fuera a vender o comprar BTC al poner la orden y no ejecutarse, se descubriría un fraude?



No, porque las órdenes de los usuarios se ejecutan, pero el resto de las órdenes - la inmensa mayoría - pueden perfectamente ser ficticias y sacadas de la chistera para marcar la cotización. Las justifican como que "los chinos" están tradenado como posesos, un cuento chino, jojojo!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Oct 2017)

To the exoplanetas..5533 leuromortadelocos now.:fiufiu:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (31 Oct 2017)

Cada 10 segundos + 0 - salen en los exchanges órdenes de compra/venta de 1.000, 2.000 bitcoins por importe de 6 o 12 millones de dólares... 

De veras alguien se cree que estos exchanges opacos y descontrolados tengan semejante liquidez? Qué impide a los exchanges publicar órdenes ficticias para manipular los precios a su antojo? 

Es creible que de repente aparezcan millones en las cuentas bancarias de los supuestos vendedores - recientes mindundis - como quien ve llover y sin que las haciendas repartan estopa? No.

Yo creo que estos exchanges opacos, mediante operaciones simuladas, van subiendo el precio en lo posible pero sin llegar a sobrepasar su capacidad de cubrir el pequeño porcentaje de órdenes reales con sus fondos sin quebrar. Me temo que están tomando el pelo de forma masiva al personal.

Es una versión moderna del judío prestamista que sabía que solo un 10% de sus pagarés volvían para ser convertidos en oro y el resto circulaban indefinidamente, lo cual le permitía emitir 10 veces más pagarés que oro guardaba en sus bóvedas enriquecerse así con ello... hasta que la gente se daba cuenta y volvían en tromba gritando "Qué hay de lo mio?" ::


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Oct 2017)

A mí, por que me gusta darme cabezazos contra las paredes, si nó, vendía ya mismo mi tercio y pico de bitcoin ganando un 400% casi.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (31 Oct 2017)

Imagina que eres un exchange opaco que no rinde cuentas ante ninguna autoridad. 
Tu única preocupación es disponer de dinero para cubrir las órdenes de compra/venta que te llegan, de modo que tus clientes nunca sospechen de tus manipulaciones.

Supongamos que consigues 100 clientes que realizan una media de 1 transacción al mes de 1 bitcoin, que está a $10. Con una liquidez de solo $1000 dólares cubres las demandas de tus usuarios, con $2000 ya vas sobrao.

Lo siguiente es atraer a más clientes y para ello el precio tiene que subir. Tus clientes dan por buena la cotización que tú publicas, compran y venden al precio que tú dictas mediante operaciones ficticias que publicas en tu web, con gráficos y toda la parafernalia engañabobos.

Supongamos que pones el bitcoin a $20. La movida te gana otros 100 clientes que aportan sus $2.000 de liquidez esperando ganar pasta y que por tanto serán "holders" con poca tendencia a vender. 

Ya tienes $4.000 líquidos para operar. Ahora bajas el precio a $15 y te embolsas $1.000. Como sabes que tienes "holders" puedes ser aun mas audaz y embolsarte $3.000, pues las pocas transacciones se cubren con solo $1.000. Luego subes un poco más el precio y vuelta a empezar... 

Quién nos dice que los exchanges no funcionan así?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Oct 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Imagina que eres un exchange opaco que no rinde cuentas ante ninguna autoridad.
> Tu única preocupación es disponer de dinero para cubrir las órdenes de compra/venta que te llegan, de modo que tus clientes nunca sospechen de tus manipulaciones.
> 
> Supongamos que consigues 100 clientes que realizan una media de 1 transacción al mes de 1 bitcoin, que está a $10. Con una liquidez de solo $1000 dólares cubres las demandas de tus usuarios, con $2000 ya vas sobrao.
> ...



Lo mismo, fiate tu, pero entremedias la peña tambien se está forrando.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2017 at 22:53 ----------

¿o no?.´´´´


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Oct 2017)

keinur dijo:


> La cuestión es que con Bitcoin es muy sencillo demostrar cuántos posees realmente, al contrario que con oro y plata.
> 
> Por tanto es muy complicado, por no decir imposible, "falsear" cifras como hacen con los mercados de metales.



Sí, siempre y cuando publiquen todas las claves públicas de donde custodian los bitcoins, si no, no.


----------



## barborico (31 Oct 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Imagina que eres un exchange opaco que no rinde cuentas ante ninguna autoridad.
> Tu única preocupación es disponer de dinero para cubrir las órdenes de compra/venta que te llegan, de modo que tus clientes nunca sospechen de tus manipulaciones.
> 
> Supongamos que consigues 100 clientes que realizan una media de 1 transacción al mes de 1 bitcoin, que está a $10. Con una liquidez de solo $1000 dólares cubres las demandas de tus usuarios, con $2000 ya vas sobrao.
> ...



Cuando mtgox aún te habría dado la razón, ahora... ni de coña.

O están confabulados, lo cual es aún menos probable si cabe.


----------



## kikepm (1 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Imagina que eres un exchange opaco que no rinde cuentas ante ninguna autoridad.
> Tu única preocupación es disponer de dinero para cubrir las órdenes de compra/venta que te llegan, de modo que tus clientes nunca sospechen de tus manipulaciones.
> 
> Supongamos que consigues 100 clientes que realizan una media de 1 transacción al mes de 1 bitcoin, que está a $10. Con una liquidez de solo $1000 dólares cubres las demandas de tus usuarios, con $2000 ya vas sobrao.
> ...



Este tipo de tontería de la manipulación es muy fácil de desmontar. Solo es posible la falsificación en sistemas centralizados, por ejemplo mediante bancos centrales que asignan un "precio" a la unidad monetaria medida en términos de dinero, oro en el caso clásico.

Siempre que existan suficientes casas de cambio, y el término suficiente podría discutirse, es imposible realizar la manipulación grosera de la que hablas. A lo más que puede hacer, es a ampliar las horquillas, pero incluso esto tiene un límite.

Supongamos que el precio de mercado es de 5000€ por BTC.

Y la casa de cambio X pone un precio de 10.000 €. Quien acudirá a comprar BTCs en ese mercado siendo que pueden obtenerlos por 5000 en el resto de sitios. NADIE. Sin embargo si acudirán vendedores. Y estos venderán a 10000 solo en el caso de que la casa de cambio actúe de contraparte, es decir, pague 10000 € por BTC. Gran negocio a fe mía.

PAra mantener la ficción de un precio elevado deberían aportar dinero, no extraerlo, con lo que toda la teoría de la manipulacióon burda se desestima por ineficiente.


----------



## remonster (1 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Patada en los huevos? Aquí la tienes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te has colado, gráfica no actualizada. Ya estsmos casi al 60% de dominancia de btc


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (1 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Te has colado, gráfica no actualizada. Ya estsmos casi al 60% de dominancia de btc



No se ha colado. Lo ha puesto así manipulado a posta, como he hecho ver antes en un post.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Nov 2017)

barborico dijo:


> O están confabulados, lo cual es aún menos probable si cabe.



Al contrario, si hay un interés común lo más probable es que se confabulen. Los bancos centrales llevan mucho tiempo confabulados en manipular el precio del oro. Los exchanges pueden hacer lo mismo con más facilidad aún si cabe, pues son pocos en comparación.


----------



## asilei (1 Nov 2017)

ATH 6589.9 USD 
Bitstamp BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom


----------



## Costa2439 (1 Nov 2017)

Si os preocupan los exchanges centralizados, la plataforma komodo/supernet ya tiene en pruebas barterdex, un exchange descentralizado, ayer salio la version de windows

Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (1 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Al contrario, si hay un interés común lo más probable es que se confabulen. Los bancos centrales llevan mucho tiempo confabulados en manipular el precio del oro. Los exchanges pueden hacer lo mismo con más facilidad aún si cabe, pues son pocos en comparación.



Ya, ¿y cuanto cuesta auditar reservas de oro y cuanto auditar reservas de btc?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Imagina que eres un exchange opaco que no rinde cuentas ante ninguna autoridad.
> Tu única preocupación es disponer de dinero para cubrir las órdenes de compra/venta que te llegan, de modo que tus clientes nunca sospechen de tus manipulaciones.
> 
> Supongamos que consigues 100 clientes que realizan una media de 1 transacción al mes de 1 bitcoin, que está a $10. Con una liquidez de solo $1000 dólares cubres las demandas de tus usuarios, con $2000 ya vas sobrao.
> ...



Parece que no iba muy desencaminado. El fraude de los exchanges va siendo ya del dominio público.

Mysterious Trader With "Nearly Unlimited Bankroll" Said To Manipulate, Dominate Price Of Bitcoin | Zero Hedge

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 13:05 ----------




barborico dijo:


> Ya, ¿y cuanto cuesta auditar reservas de oro y cuanto auditar reservas de btc?



No hay que auditar existencias sino la veracidad de las supuestas transacciones. El tema es si las órdenes de compra/venta - las que determinan el precio - son auténticas o no (spoofing). 

Todo indica que no son reales (ver enlace de ZeroHedge mas arriba) y que solo existen para mover el precio en la dirección deseada. Estas órdenes falsas son masivas y además gozan de extraños privilegios en los exchanges, otro indicio de que ellos mismos son quienes las colocan.

_"Spoofy" also engages in wash trading, or effectively trading with himself. The BitCrypto’ed blog also describes Spoofy’s wash trades, when he trades with himself by either selling into his own buy orders or vice versa.

Wash trading at high volumes can induce a frenzy of buying or selling, as other traders respond to the high trading volume. Spoofy can execute wash trades at very low cost, about $1,000 per million dollars of volume. Including wash trading and self-funding shorts. 

“Spoofy makes the price go up when he wants it to go up, and Spoofy makes the price go down when he wants it to go down, and he’s got the coin… both USD, of course, to pull it off, and with impunity on Bitfinex._​
El tal "Spoofy" son los trileros del propio exchange, está clarísimo. El dinero de que dispone para su juego es el que han ingresado los holders ::

Haced caja mientras podáis!


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Nov 2017)

_The identity of Spoofy remains a mystery. He may be i) a single trader, ii) a large OTC trading firm or group of colluding traders, iii) or *even the Bitfinex management themselves*. He sometimes seeks to drop Bitcoin price, and sometimes acts to increase it. One thing is certain: one single trader seems to have a "central bank"-like impact on the entire crypto market._


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Iba a comprar bitcoins pero con esta información de Ignosuario no lo voy a hacer, parece una burbuja :-D




Y pensar que llevas aquí diciendo lo mismo desde antes de los $500 y sin comprar ningún bitcoin...

¿ No te has quedado calvo ya de tirarte de los pelos ?


----------



## Geldschrank (1 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> _The identity of Spoofy remains a mystery. He may be i) a single trader, ii) a large OTC trading firm or group of colluding traders, iii) or *even the Bitfinex management themselves*. He sometimes seeks to drop Bitcoin price, and sometimes acts to increase it. One thing is certain: one single trader seems to have a "central bank"-like impact on the entire crypto market._



A bitcoin se viene ya asustado. Aquí no vas a acojonar a nadie metiendo FUD, como mucho os haréis unas pajillas entre los diferentes trolles.


----------



## p_pin (1 Nov 2017)

Pues si está manipulado para subir, no sé por que no compras si realmente te crees lo que dices


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues si está manipulado para subir, no sé por que no compras si realmente te crees lo que dices



La manipulación al alza significa que el activo está sobrevalorado y que el riesgo mayor es de bajada. En cambio activos suprimidos como el oro la situación es la contraria, el potencial es de subida.

Luego está la razón de sentido común. En activos de alto riesgo solo se invierte lo que te puedas permitir perder, con lo cual, si no eres millonario solo compras un par de BTC's. Por mucho que suban aún no te solucionan la vida. Si pierdes, el golpe es proporcionalmente más doloroso que ventajoso sería el magro beneficio que pudieras sacar. A un "pobre" le interesa más conservar que ganar algo a riesgo de perder lo poco que tenga. 

Si te puedes permitir comprar mucho entonces es que ya tienes la vida solucionada.


----------



## remonster (1 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> La manipulación al alza significa que el activo está sobrevalorado y que el riesgo mayor es de bajada. En cambio activos suprimidos como el oro la situación es la contraria, el potencial es de subida.
> 
> Luego está la razón de sentido común. En activos de alto riesgo solo se invierte lo que te puedas permitir perder, con lo cual, si no eres millonario solo compras un par de BTC's. Por mucho que suban aún no te solucionan la vida. Si pierdes, el golpe es proporcionalmente más doloroso que ventajoso sería el magro beneficio que pudieras sacar. A un "pobre" le interesa más conservar que ganar algo a riesgo de perder lo poco que tenga.
> 
> Si te puedes permitir comprar mucho entonces es que ya tienes la vida solucionada.



Pues ponte corto cretino, y deja de lloriquear.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Pues ponte corto cretino, y deja de lloriquear.



Cretino tu padre, prsicópata, cerdo impresentable.


----------



## remonster (1 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Cretino tu padre, prsicópata, cerdo impresentable.



Reputon, que tal va tu ojete?


----------



## racional (1 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> La manipulación al alza significa que el activo está sobrevalorado y que el riesgo mayor es de bajada. En cambio activos suprimidos como el oro la situación es la contraria, el potencial es de subida.



Sobre valorado algo que solo vale $108.675.225.374?, tu sabes lo que vale el oro? no llega ni a 1 billon europeo. El oro vale 8 billones, unas 80 veces más. Lo sobrevalorado es el oro.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Nov 2017)

remonstard dijo:


> Reputon, que tal va tu ojete?



Todavía sin superar la fase anal del desarrollo, homosexual no declarado?



rancional dijo:


> Sobre valorado algo que solo vale $108.675.225.374?



rancional, el cálculo es sencillo: $108.675.225.374 / 0 = ∞


----------



## tixel (1 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Yo un ETF sí lo veo positivo, ya que no es más que un vehículo que facilita la inversión en Bitcoin. Pero a mi los futuros no me gustan un pelo. El objetivo de los bancos es claramente atacar a Bitcoin y para ello necesitan este tipo de herramientas. Tienen acceso infinito al dinero, ya que controlan la impresora, y quieren convertir Bitcoin en un activo financiero más, sujeto a la operativa de reserva fraccionaria. La prueba será cuando el contrato de futuros no permita liquidar por entrega a vencimiento.
> 
> Los que conocemos Bitcoin sabemos que la posesión es lo único que garantiza su propiedad. Pero con este movimiento nos van a dejar en minoría. Por cada "true believer" van a aparecer docenas de individuos que solo quieren un activo en su cartera que suba o baje para aportar rentabilidad.
> Preparaos para ver burradas como que en un día se negocien más bitcoins de los existentes o que un banco tenga una posición corta de millones de bitcoins que jamás podrá cubrir. Ojalá me equivoque.



Y tu porque crees que existe bitcoin cash. Estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre q la manera que tienen dominar a bitcoin es infiltrandose en el y llevandolo a su terreno para desvirtuarlo y convertirlo en lo q no es. ¿Os suena bitcoin core y blockstream?
Esta claro q mucha gente se va arruinar con bitcoin, esos q nombras, q van a comprar un papel como el q compra oro en papel . Pero los q tienen el oro guardado debajo de la cama siguen teniendo oro real cambiable en cualquier momento mas o menos, con bitcoin lo mismo multiplicado por un millón, porque son gente q sabe lo que tiene. O sea q para los q tenemos es una noticia buena y el resto de la gente tendra q educarse y aprender a base de ostias, pero pronto aprenderan q lo q conviene tener son bitcoin de verdad y el precio subirá más. A eso sumale exchanges descentralizados y quien va a querer una mierda de eft. Pero en este momento nos va bien.
La otra cosa pendiente es convertir a bitcoin en un verdadero medio de pago para q sea algo util y no un mero instrumento de expeculación q los hodlers no utilizan. A nivel visa por lo menos, y aquí tambien se vuelve a ver los palos en la rueda y los intereses de convertirla en una cadena de liquidaciones y convertir la red de pagos en algo controlado privadamente. Otra vez ¿Os suena Core/blockstream?
Gracias a Dios existen los hard forks y mientras haya gente que crea en el verdadero espiritu de bitcoin, ya pueden hacer lo q convengan q no van a poder dominarlo.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 16:11 ----------




barborico dijo:


> Cuando mtgox aún te habría dado la razón, ahora... ni de coña.
> 
> O están confabulados, lo cual es aún menos probable si cabe.



No creo q haga falta la confabulación si es una practica generalizada o si esas personas tambien operan en otros exchanges con algunas ordenes reales y otras q ponen y quitan y no ejecutan. Tampoco conozco tanto, pero se que si se puede hacer, alguien lo hará.


---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 16:22 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Me he quedado calvo con eth, con bitcoin no... Cuando empecé yo a escuchar hablar de bitcoin (más bien comprender) ya andaba caro. La pena fue no haber comprado eth, que ahí si era barato.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 14:01 ----------
> 
> Por otro lado mientras bitcoin no se implante de otro modo del que lo está haciendo sigo pensando lo mismo. Que se puede despeñar.



Y tanto q se puede despeñar. Es bastante dificil explicar como eso vale más de 5000€ con la funcionalidad de mierda q tiene y la implantación casi nula. Los de core estan haciendo bien su trabajo de hacer al bitcoin algo q no funcione y se lo estan cargando, pero bitcoin es el experimento más brutal concebible y ya veremos la potencia de las armas que tiene, siendo la educación de sus usuarios una de las más poderosas. No somos el tipico ganado con el que estan acostumbrados a tratar estos.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 16:28 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Pues si está manipulado para subir, no sé por que no compras si realmente te crees lo que dices



Me gustaría saber tu edad. Si tienes mas de 15 deberías preocuparte. Siempre con lo mismo.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 16:33 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Pues ponte corto cretino, y deja de lloriquear.



Y como no puede faltar en este hilo otro fanboy de mierda de los q tantos abundan ahora q la gente ya no sabe pensar por su cuenta insultando porque no le gusta q se metan con su ídolo que por encima es falso.
Otro q no debe pasar de la adolescencia, ahora q ya tenemos hasta adolescentes de 40 años.
Menos mal que en bitcoin hay otra gente.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (1 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Siempre con lo mismo.



Le dijo la panificadora a la thermomix.


----------



## tixel (1 Nov 2017)

VaReLaDaS dijo:


> Le dijo la panificadora a la thermomix.



Gran aporte. Seguro q internet se volvio mejor con tu mensaje.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin inmanipulable y patatín patatán...

_A single trader short sold tens of thousands of Bitcoin all at once. The large number of shorts on Bitfinex also led many to believe that an epic short squeeze was coming, and many Bitcoin traders purchase coins in expectation of this.

He “claimed” all of his own shorts, closing them using his own Bitcoin._​
Vaya casa de putas!


----------



## tixel (1 Nov 2017)

Y yo me he encontrado esto.
Golden Crossover: Bitcoin Charts Suggest Price Readying for Bump - CoinDesk
Habla de toda la manipulación q hacen los de bitfinex y como arbitran con bitstamp y consigo mismos y colocan ordenes de otros exchanges y otras mierdas. Es en inglés y me jode bastante leer en ese idiona.
Y otro sobre tether y bitfinex. Otro tema q apesta un poco. Estos q guardan lo ganado en tether, menudosmhuevos q tienen.
The Mystery of The Bitfinex/Tether bank, and why this is suspicious
Aquí unos aportando información y no nos llevamos thanks y otros insultan y patalean y se los llevan todos. No se hasta q punto esta gente interesa en bitcoin a los que ya tenemos los cojones negros de tratar con el mundo del software libre, auténtico precedente y poderosa arma de bitcoin.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 16:57 ----------




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Bitcoin inmanipulable y patatín patatán...
> 
> _A single trader short sold tens of thousands of Bitcoin all at once. The large number of shorts on Bitfinex also led many to believe that an epic short squeeze was coming, and many Bitcoin traders purchase coins in expectation of this.
> 
> ...



Esto creo q es de Agosto o por ahí, lo que puse yo es de este mes, bueno del pasado. Como explote bitfinex va a ser la risa el panico vendedor, ahora q está todo el mundo pensando q hay metes el dinero y magicamente se multiplica por 10 en un año. La pregunta q ahora parece un chiste, ¿Volveremos a ver bitcoin a 1000?


----------



## Edu.R (1 Nov 2017)

Como sigamos asi, se nos pone en 7000$ antes de que acabe la semana.

Yo es que sigo pensando que todo esto es un poco irreal y que en cierta forma hasta que no pase un tiempo no nos vamos a tener plena consciencia de lo que está sucediendo ahora.

BTC dirá.


----------



## BlueArrow (1 Nov 2017)

El WebBot lo predijo. Se supone que a principios del 2018 estaríamos en 13.000 o por ahí. Creo que la self-similaridad se ha roto.


----------



## DEREC (1 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> El WebBot lo predijo. Se supone que a principios del 2018 estaríamos en 13.000 o por ahí. Creo que la self-similaridad se ha roto.



::::

Anda, cuentanos mas.


----------



## BlueArrow (1 Nov 2017)

DEREC dijo:


> ::::
> 
> Anda, cuentanos mas.



[youtube]tTxcY93VJ4A[/youtube]


----------



## Edu.R (1 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> El WebBot lo predijo. Se supone que a principios del 2018 estaríamos en 13.000 o por ahí. Creo que la self-similaridad se ha roto.



Firmo los 10.000$ y ya me parece una exageración.


----------



## asilei (1 Nov 2017)

asilei dijo:


> ATH 6589.9 USD
> Bitstamp BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom



Me autocito y actualizo nuevo ATH 6622 USD


----------



## p_pin (1 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Para no perder la perspectiva, a veces me anoto en un excel la cotización de un día específico, y el volúmen de demanda. En bitstamp, que es donde normalmente sigo el precio, el día 06/09, había una demanda por valor de 54.214.321 $ de btc. Hoy hay en este momento 70.835.283 $, aproximadamente un 15% más
> Para que la cotización llegue a 6.000 dólares, la oferta existente es unos 840 btc (unos 4.5 millones de dólares)



Quería recuperar este post, es del 12 de Octubre, apenas 3 semanas atrás, para actualizar el dato de demanda de btc en dólares en Bitstamp: 92.900.849 un aumento en torno al 20% desde esa fecha y que se acerca a doblar el dato de demanda de Septiembre

El importe oscila continuamente pero es comprobable aquí
https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 21:51 ----------
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...



No me lo creo, ni harto de kat.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No me lo creo, ni harto de kat.



Sería divertido que aceptarán bitcoin a cambio de petróleo, la liarían parda...


----------



## orbeo (1 Nov 2017)

+ 10 carac


----------



## bmbnct (1 Nov 2017)

Carta abierta de un minero
An open letter to Bitcoin miners from another miner

"Clearly the most obvious plan is to switch all our mining effort over to mining Bitcoin Cash, the only true Bitcoin as designed by Satoshi."

Tengo claro que sólo hay un btc y tal, pero los mineros tienen mucho peso en btc desgraciadamente.


----------



## tixel (1 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Quería recuperar este post, es del 12 de Octubre, apenas 3 semanas atrás, para actualizar el dato de demanda de btc en dólares en Bitstamp: 92.900.849 un aumento en torno al 20% desde esa fecha y que se acerca a doblar el dato de demanda de Septiembre
> 
> El importe oscila continuamente pero es comprobable aquí
> https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/



Ya esperaba q alguien como tu ni leyese los enlaces q cuelgo en q hablan del arbitraje y otros mamoneos que hacen bitfinex con bitstamp. O sea q para fiarse de ese volumen.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 22:11 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Carta abierta de un minero
> An open letter to Bitcoin miners from another miner
> 
> "Clearly the most obvious plan is to switch all our mining effort over to mining Bitcoin Cash, the only true Bitcoin as designed by Satoshi."
> ...



Habrá q leerla. Ojala acabe todo el hashrate allí.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 22:13 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No me lo creo, ni harto de kat.



Lo q tú creas no importa una puta mierda, lo importante es la realidad.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (1 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Gran aporte. Seguro q internet se volvio mejor con tu mensaje.



Le dijo el ornitorrinco, de oficio agrimensor, al tumultuoso y patibulario marsupial archidonense.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Carta abierta de un minero
> An open letter to Bitcoin miners from another miner
> 
> "Clearly the most obvious plan is to switch all our mining effort over to mining Bitcoin Cash, the only true Bitcoin as designed by Satoshi."
> ...



Si algo nos está enseñando el experimento fallido del fork engendro de BTCrash, es que la potencia de minado sigue al precio/rentabilidad, y no al revés.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 23:10 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Lo q tú creas no importa una puta mierda, lo importante es la realidad.



¿Escocidito por la subida de BItcoin de estos días tan próximos al enésimo fork? Pues espérate a que se calmen las aguas en noviembre y verás. En agosto nos quitamos a Roger Ver y a Gavin Andressen de encima. En noviembre nos quitaremos a Jihan y a Garzik.

Ah, no, espera, que Jihan ya dijo que se marcharía con BTCrash y resulta que no ha sido así, que al final él va persiguiendo la rentabilidad y por eso sigue minando Bitcoin.

El caso es que, con cada patada en el culo que damos a los centralizadores, se nos duplica la cotización.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si algo no está enseñando el experimento fallido del fork engendro de BTCrash, es que la potencia de minado sigue al precio/rentabilidad, y no al revés.



y el precio sigue a...????

.... las "wash trades" y "spoofings" de los exchanges.

Wash Trading Bitcoin: How Bitfinex benefits from fraudulent trading


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Nov 2017)

[YOUTUBE]hy9LdFbcOoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tixel (1 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si algo nos está enseñando el experimento fallido del fork engendro de BTCrash, es que la potencia de minado sigue al precio/rentabilidad, y no al revés.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 23:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Cuentame el cuento ese cuando salga 2x. No os van a dejar ni las raspas del hashrate y a Cash es bastante más resistente a el hashrate gracias a la eda, que se va a modificar por HF pronto para mejorla más.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 23:48 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si algo nos está enseñando el experimento fallido del fork engendro de BTCrash, es que la potencia de minado sigue al precio/rentabilidad, y no al revés.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 23:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Aqui estais chalados, definitivamente. Como me va a escaldar la subida teniendo bitcoin, inutil


----------



## Antonius Block (2 Nov 2017)

Pero es que a ver, sin volvernos locos ni tomar la preferencia de una cadena sobre otra como una cuestión personal:

¿Por qué a los defensores del aumento del tamaño del bloque os disgusta la opción de carteras y transacciones Segwit para reducir las comisiones y el Lighting Network para agilizar y customizar las mismas?

Yo opino que es una mejor solución para el problema planteado.

Aumentar el tamaño del bloque creo que es matar moscas a cañonazos. Aumentar el tamaño del bloque y quedarnos tan anchos con la ambición de superar a VISA no lo veo realizable. No es escalable hasta tal punto.

En el fondo creo que da igual dos que ocho megas. Llega un momento que los llenas y estaríamos ante el mismo problema pero con el problema añadido de que la cadena de bloques tendría el tamaño de la pirámide de Keops, nodos del tamaño de la Estrella de la Muerte.


----------



## BlueArrow (2 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> *Cuentame el cuento ese cuando salga 2x. No os van a dejar ni las raspas del hashrate* y a Cash es bastante más resistente a el hashrate gracias a la eda, que se va a modificar por HF pronto para mejorla más.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 23:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Joder macho, que te gusta comer owneds. En fin, te cito pa que no te pierdas ese dentro de unas semanas.


----------



## racional (2 Nov 2017)

que hareis respecto al Segwit2x Fork para conseguir los vuestros


----------



## PepitoFrito (2 Nov 2017)

racional dijo:


> que hareis respecto al Segwit2x Fork para conseguir los vuestros



Yo ya tengo puestos en cuarentena mis BTC hasta que vea como se desarrollan B2X y BTCGold especialmente con el replay protection. Mientras tanto iré gastando para mis cosillas los BTCrash que no cambié por BTC en su momento.


----------



## racional (2 Nov 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Yo ya tengo puestos en cuarentena mis BTC hasta que vea como se desarrollan B2X y BTCGold especialmente con el replay protection. Mientras tanto iré gastando para mis cosillas los BTCrash que no cambié por BTC en su momento.



Los guardas en un wallet privado?


----------



## destru (2 Nov 2017)

Ha roto los 7000$ sin despeinarse.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Nov 2017)

Sólo en dos exchanges ha superado los 7k (CEX.IO y BTC-e)

Aunque cada uno tenga sus exchanges, ¿No se debería usar algo como bitcoinaverage para el precio oficial del hilo?

¿Se usa bitcoin average en la realidad o es sólo una curiosidad?


----------



## asilei (2 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sólo en dos exchanges ha superado los 7k (CEX.IO y BTC-e)
> 
> Aunque cada uno tenga sus exchanges, ¿No se debería usar algo como bitcoinaverage para el precio oficial del hilo?
> 
> ¿Se usa bitcoin average en la realidad o es sólo una curiosidad?



No existe precio oficial del bitcoin, es una de sus característricas, cada exchange refleja su movimiento y sus transacciones.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2017)

7000$ 

A tomar.


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Pero es que a ver, sin volvernos locos ni tomar la preferencia de una cadena sobre otra como una cuestión personal:
> 
> ¿Por qué a los defensores del aumento del tamaño del bloque os disgusta la opción de carteras y transacciones Segwit para reducir las comisiones y el Lighting Network para agilizar y customizar las mismas?
> 
> ...



Yo opino, yo creo, pero que coño es eso. Aquí algunos no pasais del barca-madrid, pp-psoe. Y hablando, viendose claramente que no te has informado lo más mínimo. ¡Ay! que tiempos aquellos de la netiqueta en la que cualquiera que hablase como tu, le contestaban RTFM.
Aqui hay datos a puntapala que muestran por donde quieren llevar bitcoin estos hijos de puta de blockstream.
Anda, lee un poquito y dejate de tanto pensar y tanto creer
Mathematical Proof That the Lightning Network Cannot Be a Decentralized Bitcoin Scaling Solution
Ari Paul, Tuur Demeester


----------



## Jartodefarsantes (2 Nov 2017)

Acaba de superar los 7025 en Bitstamp.


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Joder macho, que te gusta comer owneds. En fin, te cito pa que no te pierdas ese dentro de unas semanas.



Block 494,784: Ultimo aviso. Aprovechad la subida


----------



## Taxidermista (2 Nov 2017)

Ahora 7066, me parece que el penúltimo icoscam suizo se va a vender muy bien esta tarde.

O todo lo contrario.


----------



## Antonius Block (2 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Yo opino, yo creo, pero que coño es eso. Aquí algunos no pasais del barca-madrid, pp-psoe. Y hablando, viendose claramente que no te has informado lo más mínimo. ¡Ay! que tiempos aquellos de la netiqueta en la que cualquiera que hablase como tu, le contestaban RTFM.
> Aqui hay datos a puntapala que muestran por donde quieren llevar bitcoin estos hijos de puta de blockstream.
> Anda, lee un poquito y dejate de tanto pensar y tanto creer
> Mathematical Proof That the Lightning Network Cannot Be a Decentralized Bitcoin Scaling Solution
> Ari Paul, Tuur Demeester



El segundo enlace expone el problema planteado, la subida proporcional de las comisiones con el precio de la criptomoneda. Bien. Estamos de acuerdo en que 1000 pavos de comisión por una transferencia es demasiado.

El primer enlace busca los puntos débitles de LN y los encuentra. Pero los encuentra de una forma un tanto capciosa, para mí. LN se ha inventado para micropagos creando "libros de contabilidad" para transacciones de poca importancia y frecuentes.

Yo no guardo el tícket que me dieron ayer en el súper cuando entré para una caja de chicles pero sí guardo a conciencia la escritura de compraventa del piso.

El artículo se empeña por una parte en poner ambas transacciones a un mismo nivel y a decir por otra que si tenemos un gritón de usuarios la "decentralización semicentralizada" que propone LN se convertiría en el coño de la Bernarda. Joder pues puede que en parte suceda lo que dice, pero a ver si no qué inventamos.

A mí no me parece mala idea el usar otra token menos segura para micropagos y que esa token sea intercambiable por bitcoin mediante estructuras blockchain que permitan intercambios entre las criptomonedas (de hecho ya hay una ICO por ahí que tiene en mente hacer ese papel de puente).

Desde luego aumentar el tamaño de bloque y ya es una patada hacia delante en toda regla y una división peligrosa del concepto Bitcoin. Sin ir más lejos: ¿con qué te quedas, con Segwit2x o con Bitcoin Cash y por qué?

Saludos hombre y gracias por contestar


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Nov 2017)

menudos 7 días de pumpeo duro llevamos!


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Nov 2017)

Como siga así vamos a subir 1,000 lerel·les en un día. Ya le falta poco, va por 6,310 en kraken hace un momento y ayer a primera hora de la mañana estaba en 5,500 €.


¿La entrada del dinerito de CME y los ballenatos justifica esto?

me refiero a tan rápido y desde tan alto


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (2 Nov 2017)

Hasta el 1BTC=150.000 € pronosticado aún queda.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Nov 2017)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Hasta el 1BTC=150.000 € pronosticado aún queda.



yo es que me pongo nerviosito...


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Nov 2017)

Pierde fuelle igual hay corrección antes del hardfork, yo queria comprar algo, pero no quiero hacerlo en máximos.


----------



## remonster (2 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Block 494,784: Ultimo aviso. Aprovechad la subida



Estas muy desesperado tio. No tienes ya bitcoincrash para tus mierda bloques grandes? Aqui nos la sopla las correcciones. Ya vamos todos en free ride


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Nov 2017)

Ha llegado a cotizar a 7400. Ahora veremos si hay corrección.


----------



## bubbler (2 Nov 2017)

[YOUTUBE]VeyUP4nYGY0[/YOUTUBE]

El cáncer de la colisión de resúmenes se acerca...


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> El segundo enlace expone el problema planteado, la subida proporcional de las comisiones con el precio de la criptomoneda. Bien. Estamos de acuerdo en que 1000 pavos de comisión por una transferencia es demasiado.
> 
> El primer enlace busca los puntos débitles de LN y los encuentra. Pero los encuentra de una forma un tanto capciosa, para mí. LN se ha inventado para micropagos creando "libros de contabilidad" para transacciones de poca importancia y frecuentes.
> 
> ...



Pues la cosa está clara, me quedo con cash, que es el único verdadero bitcoin como cada vez más medios estan publicando.
Bitcoin core está dominado por una empresa privada apoyada por AXA, la de seguros para llevar bitcoin a donde interesa, es decir a que no se parezca a bitcoin y para ello no duda en hacer lo que sea desde censurar, banear, meterle al bitcoin el Replace by fee que impide las transacciones de pequeño monto 0-conf que se poďrían confirmar sin más en 10 segundos, lo q es una gran ventaja para los comerciantes y q aumentarían la adopción y meter el cancerigeno para muchos segwit, que añade complejidad, falta se seguridad y añade mucha deuda al código.
Sw2x, no añade nada y solo fue un intento de llegar a una solución de compromiso para destascar el estado en que estba el debate gracias a la actitud de core q ve como se le escapa el bussiness de las manos y consiste en, aceptamos el cancerigeno sw si incrementamos el bloque a 2mb, lo q no deja de ser una patada palante q lo único q hace es aplazar el problema por lo que creo q no saldrá al final, porque ya no es necesario al haber cash. O sea q no te extrañes q el hashrate se vaya a cash en vez de crear 2x, que creo no interesa a nadie, por la nueva división q mete. La gente quiere solo un bitcoin, pero no el de core.
Cash, es la unica cripto q no se puede quedar muerta por que le abandone el hashrate subitamente, lo q la hace más robusta, escala on chain como es planteado el bitcoin desde el origen y tiene a día de hoy 5 equipos desarrolladores y no uno solo como en core q se comporta como si fuese suyo.
No creo q haya q ser muy listo para saber en cual conviene estar.

El plan:
Antes de que llegue el aumento de dificultad en el bloque 493920 se pondran los mineros a minar core como locos para subir bien la dificultad y joder bien a core q cuando ya no le vueva el hashrate hará.
Los mineros siguen minando core y despues todos los bloques minados se mandan a los exchanges q requiere 3 confirmwciones pero al ser mineros las pueden incluir las primeras para q entren y cambiarlos por cash, lo q llevará a una presión a la baja de btc y hacia arriba a bch.
Cuando llegue el siguiente ajuste de dificultad, se le retira el hashrate a btc lo q hará inviable esa cadena, la gente venderá como loca, el precio se despeñara y btc morirá y volveremos otra vez a tener un solo bitcoin, el auténtico.


----------



## bubbler (2 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues la cosa está clara, me quedo con cash, que es el único verdadero bitcoin como cada vez más medios estan publicando.
> Bitcoin core está dominado por una empresa privada apoyada por AXA, la de seguros para llevar bitcoin a donde interesa, es decir a que no se parezca a bitcoin y para ello no duda en hacer lo que sea desde censurar, banear, meterle al bitcoin el Replace by fee que impide las transacciones de pequeño monto 0-conf que se poďrían confirmar sin más en 10 segundos, lo q es una gran ventaja para los comerciantes y q aumentarían la adopción y meter el cancerigeno para muchos segwit, que añade complejidad, falta se seguridad y añade mucha deuda al código.
> Sw2x, no añade nada y solo fue un intento de llegar a una solución de compromiso para destascar el estado en que estba el debate gracias a la actitud de core q ve como se le escapa el bussiness de las manos y consiste en, aceptamos el cancerigeno sw si incrementamos el bloque a 2mb, lo q no deja de ser una patada palante q lo único q hace es aplazar el problema por lo que creo q no saldrá al final, porque ya no es necesario al haber cash. O sea q no te extrañes q el hashrate se vaya a cash en vez de crear 2x, que creo no interesa a nadie, por la nueva división q mete. La gente quiere solo un bitcoin, pero no el de core.
> Cash, es la unica cripto q no se puede quedar muerta por que le abandone el hashrate subitamente, lo q la hace más robusta, escala on chain como es planteado el bitcoin desde el origen y tiene a día de hoy 5 equipos desarrolladores y no uno solo como en core q se comporta como si fuese suyo.
> ...



Es evidente forero Tixel... Otra cosa es hacer el éxodo en el momento adecuado, ya que hay muchos pasos (XBT -> BCH o XBT -> EUR -> BCH) y restricciones de ingreso/retirada de XBT/BCH, aparte la debilidad del exchange en seguridad, capacidad, operatividad, personal...

El que tenga el control de riesgos, estará convirtiendo parte de Bitcoins AXA a Bitcoin Cash, más que nada por no jugársela todo a una carta...

Que está claro que con Bitcoin AXA se va a hacer mucha fantasía numérica, otra cosa es poder materializar en "condiciones y tiempos adecuados" una expectativa del usuario...


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

Plan para machacar a blockstream/core. En progreso.
El plan:
Antes de que llegue el aumento de dificultad en el bloque 493920 se pondran los mineros a minar core como locos para subir bien la dificultad y joder bien a core q cuando ya no le vueva el hashrate.
Los mineros siguen minando core y despues todos los bloques minados se mandan a los exchanges q requiere 3 confirmwciones pero al ser mineros las pueden incluir las primeras para q entren y cambiarlos por cash, lo q llevará a una presión a la baja de btc y hacia arriba a bch.
Cuando llegue el siguiente ajuste de dificultad, se le retira el hashrate a btc lo q hará inviable esa cadena, la gente venderá como loca, el precio se despeñara y btc morirá y volveremos otra vez a tener un solo bitcoin, el auténtico.
Mas de uno en este hilo va aquedar con esta cara : :´ouch:

---------- Post added 02-nov-2017 at 16:11 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Es evidente forero Tixel... Otra cosa es hacer el éxodo en el momento adecuado, ya que hay muchos pasos (XBT -> BCH o XBT -> EUR -> BCH) y restricciones de ingreso/retirada de XBT/BCH, aparte la debilidad del exchange en seguridad, capacidad, operatividad, personal...
> 
> El que tenga el control de riesgos, estará convirtiendo parte de Bitcoins AXA a Bitcoin Cash, más que nada por no jugársela todo a una carta...
> 
> Que está claro que con Bitcoin AXA se va a hacer mucha fantasía numérica, otra cosa es poder materializar en "condiciones y tiempos adecuados" una expectativa del usuario...



Echale un ojo a esto si lees inglés. Mas o menos lo resumo arriba.
An open letter to Bitcoin miners from another miner
Edito: si tienes btc, lo único q tienes q hacer es cambiarlos por cash en varios exchanges si hace falta y tampoco te juegas nada porque se supone que tienes los mismos bch. Por supuesto lo suyo sería deshacerse de todos los bth antes y comprar todos los bch q puedas. No necesitas eur-btc-bth. Si no tienes, lo mejor creo q es esperar a que cash empiece a tirar y entrar en él directsmente desde el euro. Ya no será cash, será el único bitcoin.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Es evidente forero Tixel... Otra cosa es hacer el éxodo en el momento adecuado, ya que hay muchos pasos (XBT -> BCH o XBT -> EUR -> BCH) y restricciones de ingreso/retirada de XBT/BCH, aparte la debilidad del exchange en seguridad, capacidad, operatividad, personal...
> 
> El que tenga el control de riesgos, estará convirtiendo parte de Bitcoins AXA a Bitcoin Cash, más que nada por no jugársela todo a una carta...
> 
> Que está claro que con Bitcoin AXA se va a hacer mucha fantasía numérica, otra cosa es poder materializar en "condiciones y tiempos adecuados" una expectativa del usuario...




Ni puto caso al Tixel.

"To enable this plan we need only to coordinate and distribute this plan privately amongst ourselves and to all our mining pool members."

Ese plan secreto, que publican en una pagina accesible para todo el mundo y que no dejan de spamear en todos los foros para que todo el mundo se entere bien. Tienen un concepto de "secreto" un tanto peculiar.

De los peores intentos de FUD que se han visto.


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ni puto caso al Tixel.
> 
> "To enable this plan we need only to coordinate and distribute this plan privately amongst ourselves and to all our mining pool members."
> 
> ...



No creo q tenga nada de secreto, pero no me extrañaría que pasase. Habra q meter champan en la nevera para brindar por el engendro ese que quieren pasar por bitcoin, y que no vale pa nada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Bitcoin core está dominado por una empresa privada apoyada por AXA, la de seguros para llevar bitcoin a donde interesa,



Gilipollez FUD. Core son más de 100 desarrolladores voluntarios, cada uno de su padre y de su madre, cada uno en una punta distinta del mundo, que han contribuido al código de Bitcoin que hay en el repositorio. Ni más ni menos.



tixel dijo:


> es decir a que no se parezca a bitcoin y para ello no duda en hacer lo que sea desde censurar, banear, meterle al bitcoin el Replace by fee que impide las transacciones de pequeño monto 0-conf que se poďrían confirmar sin más en 10 segundos,



Aquí demuestras que no tienes ni puta idea de cómo funciona Bitcoin. Simple y llanamente.

El "Replace by fee" siempre ha existido en Bitcoin por el simple motivo de que, tanto los nodos como los mineros, son libres de mantener en su pool de memoria las transacciones que quieran.

Si un nodo tiene una transacción con unos inputs y, al cabo del tiempo, decide sustituirla por otra transacción con los mismos inputs, pero con una comisión mayor, ni tú ni nadie tiene derecho para impedir eso.

Al igual que tampoco eres tú nadie para decidir si unos inputs son legítimos o no. Bitcoin es libertad y los nodos somos libres de mantener en nuestro pool de memoria las transacciones que nos salgan de los cojones, tanto en número, como en peso.

Si a mi me sale de los cojones poner un filtro en mi nodo para eliminar de mi pool de memoria todas aquellas transacciones que YO (personalmente) considere como SPAM (que tengan comisiones ridículas) lo hago y punto. Ni tú ni nadie tiene que venir a decir qué considerar SPAM o qué no. Allá cada cual con lo que decida libremente.

Y si yo considero limitar el espacio que ocupan las transacciones en mi pool de memoria eliminando de allí aquellas con menores comisiones, también lo haré. ¿Quieres ocupar espacio en mi pool de memoria? Pues paga comisiones interesantes, a ver si te crees que mi nodo está participando en la red para validar y retransmitir gilipolleces.

Del mismo modo, si los nodos decidimos quitar una transacción de nuestro pool de memoria, dejar de retransmitirla o sustituirla por otra con mayores comisiones, somos libres (gracias a Dios) de hacerlo por mucho que los usuarios que ni entendéis ni defendéis la libertad, os empeñéis en censurar nuestras decisiones.

Y no, lo siento pero no caben todas las transacciones en la cadena de bloques, así como tampoco es infinito el espacio RAM del que disponen los nodos para la mempool. Te pongas como te pongas.



tixel dijo:


> lo q es una gran ventaja para los comerciantes y q aumentarían la adopción y meter el cancerigeno para muchos segwit, que añade complejidad, falta se seguridad y añade mucha deuda al código.



La invención del SegWit ha sido un avance formidable para Bitcoin. Nos permite solucionar pmuchos problemas, como la maleabilidad en las firmas de las transacciones, soluciona el cover ASICBOOST, etc. Sólo un ignorante diría que reduce la seguridad. Es justo al contrario.



tixel dijo:


> Sw2x, no añade nada y solo fue un intento de llegar a una solución de compromiso para destascar el estado en que estba el debate gracias a la actitud de core q ve como se le escapa el bussiness de las manos y consiste en, aceptamos el cancerigeno sw si incrementamos el bloque a 2mb, lo q no deja de ser una patada palante q lo único q hace es aplazar el problema por lo que creo q no saldrá al final, porque ya no es necesario al haber cash.



Lo que es una patada adelante es hacer caso a los inútiles y aumentar absurdamente el tamaño del bloque. Si os hubiésemos hecho caso ciegamente sin haber estudiado bien el problema y haber encontrado soluciones más ingeniosas y potentes (como el SegWit), habríamos quemado todos los nodos de la red debido al incremento cuadrático en los tiempos de verificación de las firmas de las transacciones. 



tixel dijo:


> O sea q no te extrañes q el hashrate se vaya a cash en vez de crear 2x, que creo no interesa a nadie, por la nueva división q mete. La gente quiere solo un bitcoin, pero no el de core.



Pues últimamente el incremento del precio de Bitcoin parece que nos está diciendo otra cosa. Parece que a la gente sí que le gustan los nuevos cambios que conlleva el SegWit, fíjate tú.



tixel dijo:


> Cash, es la unica cripto q no se puede quedar muerta por que le abandone el hashrate subitamente, lo q la hace más robusta, escala on chain como es planteado el bitcoin desde el origen y tiene a día de hoy 5 equipos desarrolladores y no uno solo como en core q se comporta como si fuese suyo.



BTCrash no sirve para nada. Es insegura, centralizada y dispone de errores fundamentales en el sistema de incentivos de minado.



tixel dijo:


> El plan:
> Antes de que llegue el aumento de dificultad en el bloque 493920 se pondran los mineros a minar core como locos para subir bien la dificultad y joder bien a core q cuando ya no le vueva el hashrate hará.
> Los mineros siguen minando core y despues todos los bloques minados se mandan a los exchanges q requiere 3 confirmwciones pero al ser mineros las pueden incluir las primeras para q entren y cambiarlos por cash, lo q llevará a una presión a la baja de btc y hacia arriba a bch.
> Cuando llegue el siguiente ajuste de dificultad, se le retira el hashrate a btc lo q hará inviable esa cadena, la gente venderá como loca, el precio se despeñara y btc morirá y volveremos otra vez a tener un solo bitcoin, el auténtico.



Claro, claro. Y cuando surja el fork 2X los mineros van a irse todos allí a quemar energía para conseguir una mierda de moneda que cotiza a una décima parte de lo que cotiza Bitcoin.

Piensa bien sobre esto que te voy a decir: si los mineros realmente quisiesen atiborrarse de shitcoins2X, lo que les saldría más rentable es seguir minando bitcoins y venderlos en los exchangers que comercien con el par Bitcoin/shitcoin2X.

Me explico: Si la shitcoin2X cotiza a 0'15 bitcoins, siempre que la tasa de minado shitcoin2X/Bitcoin se mantenga por debajo del 15%, será rentable minar la shitcoin.

Pero si Jihan, con su 20 ó 25% de tasa de minado se pasa a minar shitcoin2X, pues lo más rentable para cualquier otro minero será siempre minar bitcoins y venderlos, antes que pasarse a minar con Jihan.


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

No importa a cuanto cotice cash, lo q les importa a los mineros es lo que sacan minando independiente si aquello vale 1 o 1000. Y las ganancias de minar cash a día de hoy son parecidas a core. Lo que da más pie a creer el plan, ya q los mineros siguen minando btc.
El replace by fee, no es de siempre, el asunto es que puedes cambiar inputs y mandarte una transacion de vuelta para ti una vez gastada en un comercio simplemente incrementando la comisión, esto impide 0conf y transacciones de 10 segundos.
Lo de los desarrolladores voluntarios ya es de chiste, solo hay un equipo de desarrollo pagado, dueno del github, y ahí entra lo q deciden ellos y nada más que ellos.
La maleabilidad tambien está sokucionada en cash de una manera mucho menos engorrosa. Sw solo vale para los planes de AXA, y cada vez más gente no se fía.
Lo del final ya ni me entero de nada, b2x no saldrá, lo que pasará en su lugar es la muerte de core, una vez la dificultad aumente y dejen a core con un palmo de narices. Aquí va a haber que estar rápido o te vas a quedar con unos bitcoins que no valen ni pa limpiarse el culo con ellos, porque tú y otros fuisteis de los listos que vendisteis los bch. Suerte compañero, a ti y a los otros listos. Despues no digais que no se aviso. Ganancias pasadas no garantizan ganancias futuras.


----------



## bubbler (2 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Plan para machacar a blockstream/core. En progreso.
> El plan:
> Antes de que llegue el aumento de dificultad en el bloque 493920 se pondran los mineros a minar core como locos para subir bien la dificultad y joder bien a core q cuando ya no le vueva el hashrate.
> Los mineros siguen minando core y despues todos los bloques minados se mandan a los exchanges q requiere 3 confirmwciones pero al ser mineros las pueden incluir las primeras para q entren y cambiarlos por cash, lo q llevará a una presión a la baja de btc y hacia arriba a bch.
> ...



Yo ya he realizado un % de éxodo, ya que he ganado bastante con BTC AXA y prefiero materializar en BCH; que me pierdo parte de la subida BTC AXA, vale, ya tendré tiempo de reacción (no me creo que explote hacia arriba, ya que sería igualmente un artificio no consolidado), que BCH cae, entonces mantengo lo que tengo de BTC AXA materializando en EUR en % escalados.

También he materializado parte de mis ETH por BCH y todos mis ETC por BCH.


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

No se el movimiento de eth si será acertado ahora q está tan bajo y con el defcon ahora y a la espera de un fork q puede incrementar mucho su capacidad. Creo q el eth en no mucho va a dar u arreón bonito.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No importa a cuanto cotice cash, lo q les importa a los mineros es lo que sacan minando independiente si aquello vale 1 o 1000. Y las ganancias de minar cash a día de hoy son parecidas a core. Lo que da más pie a creer el plan, ya q los mineros siguen minando btc.



Haz los números y verás.

Si SegWit2X cotiza a 0'15bitcoins cada uno, si se mete Jihan a minar como un elefante en una cacharrería allí con el 25% de tasa de minado, a ningún otro minero le va a salir rentable meterse allí a minar hasta que el precio de cada token 2X se reequilibre. Siempre les saldrá más rentable seguir minando bitcoins y venderlos a cambio de tokens2X hasta reequilibrar el precio.

Así que dejáos de haceros pajas pensando en un ataque de minado a la cadena de Bitcoin. Cuanto más se desequilibre el minado sin que acompañe el precio, más atractivo se hace el quedarse minando bitcoins.



tixel dijo:


> El replace by fee, no es de siempre, el asunto es que puedes cambiar inputs y mandarte una transacion de vuelta para ti una vez gastada en un comercio simplemente incrementando la comisión, esto impide 0conf y transacciones de 10 segundos.



Las transacciones con 0conf siempre han sido inseguras. No sé donde ni quién te ha hecho creer que antes, cuando lso bloques no se llenaban, resultaban más seguras que ahora. Revisa tus "conocimientos" sobre Bitcoin, anda.




tixel dijo:


> Lo de los desarrolladores voluntarios ya es de chiste, solo hay un equipo de desarrollo pagado, dueno del github, y ahí entra lo q deciden ellos y nada más que ellos.



Que sí, hombre, que sí, que hay una conspiración de más de cien personas cuyo trabajo es transparente, que viven cada uno en distintos puntos del planeta, para fastidiar, casualmente, a los usuarios menos avispados de Bitcoin. Todos pagados por la aseguradora AXA.



tixel dijo:


> La maleabilidad tambien está sokucionada en cash de una manera mucho menos engorrosa. Sw solo vale para los planes de AXA, y cada vez más gente no se fía de ella.
> Lo del final ya ni me entero de nada, b2x no saldrá, lo que pasará en su lugar es la muerte de core, una vez la dificultad aumente y dejen a core con un palmo de narices. Aquí va a haber que estar rápido o te vas a quedar con unos bitcoins que no valen ni pa limpiarse el culo con ellos, porque tú y otros fuisteis de los listos que vendisteis los bch. Suerte compañero, a ti y a los otros listos. Despues no digais que jo se aviso.



Primero fueron las shitcoins, luego las ICOs y ahora son los forks. Es el mismo perro con distintos collares. Son las formas que tienen los usuarios espabilados, los early adopters con tarjetas gráficas obsoletas y los estafadores, en incrementar los bitcoins que atesoran a costa del egoismo y la sensación de haber llegado tarde por parte de los novatos.

Nada nuevo.


----------



## bubbler (2 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se el movimiento de eth si será acertado ahora q está tan bajo y con el defcon ahora y a la espera de un fork q puede incrementar mucho su capacidad. Creo q el eth en no mucho va a dar u arreón bonito.



Es por balanceo interno en % escalados.

En cuanto al Bitcoin AXA y Segwit, se pueden hacer muchos más tipos de ataques (y no sólo la colisión de resúmen), pero claro eso no lo voy a decir porque no me da la gana XDXDXDXD

Aún así, con BTC AXA se podrá materializar algo, siempre y cuando se tenga capacidad de reacción (algo muy capado), o esperar a que toke la flauta y se metan los institucionales para empezar a engañar tontos* con este BTC AXA manipulado, pero entonces ¿en qué posición quedaría relegado el €? o ¿sólo sería BTC AXA una enorme red de engaño para sacar los cuartos (€) a los tontos*, como bien indicaba Clampham?

*tontos me refiero al grueso de la borregada, y no los 4 gatos que estamos en este foro.


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

Las cuentas de lo que da bitcoin cash y core son clarisimas. No hace falta q eches cuentas que la puedes mirar en cualquier lado y en la ultima semana por ejemplo ha sido más rentable minar bth que btc, por muy poco, pero los mineros siguen en btc. Punto 1 del plan.
Las transacciines 0conf se pueden utikizar perfectamente para pagos del día a día, no para pagos de 10000€.
Lo de los desarrolladores y el unico equipo de desarrolladores si quieres lo entiendes por tu cuenta, sino vuelve a la escuela a que te enseñen a contar y como funcionan los grupos cerrados.
Lo q va a ser el puto cachondeo va a ser cuando los de core tengan que hacer un hard fork de aquellos que decían que no se podían hacer para salvar su cadena de la muerte cambaindo el pow.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2017 at 17:42 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> *tontos me refiero al grueso de la borregada, y no los 4 gatos que estamos en este foro.



Y de este hilo tambien van a escaldar a unos cuantos o no lo vas viendo venir. Pensaban q eran ricos por ser tan listos, pero los listos acaban palmando siempre. Y btc no es distinto de tantas otras cosas.


----------



## bubbler (2 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Las cuentas de lo que da bitcoin cash y core son clarisimas. No hace falta q eches cuentas que la puedes mirar en cualquier lado y en la ultima semana por ejemplo ha sido más rentable minar bth que btc, por muy poco, pero los mineros siguen en btc. Punto 1 del plan.
> Las transacciines 0conf se pueden utikizar perfectamente para pagos del día a día, no para pagos de 10000€.
> Lo de los desarrolladores y el unico equipo de desarrolladores si quieres lo entiendes por tu cuenta, sino vuelve a la escuela a que te enseñen a contar y como funcionan los grupos cerrados.
> Lo q va a ser el puto cachondeo va a ser cuando los de core tengan que hacer un hard fork de aquellos que decían que no se podían hacer para salvar su cadena de la muerte cambaindo el pow.
> ...



*Y de este hilo tambien van a escaldar a unos cuantos* -> Pienso que estos foreros que defienden BTC AXA sin indicar claramente que lo hacen para especular, son mucho más listos, ya que son en resumen especuladores, y van a tratar de engañar a los demás para intentar cumplir sus expectativas (sean cuales sean)... No creo que estos zorros vayan a perder, hombre, algún tonto que les siga con fé ciega sí verá cómo sus expectativas no se pueden materializar.


----------



## p_pin (2 Nov 2017)

Si hay mineros que minan lo más rentable, ahora mismo, BTC es más rentable

La rentabilidad de la minería es la relación entre el precio, y la dificultad de minado a la que hay que añadir la recompensa (incluidas las comisiones, fees)

Con eso tenemos que actualmente BTC es aprox. un 20% más rentable que el chiringuito minero Bcash

Captura de una página especializada que monitorea ese y otros datos:
fork.lol







Zipi y Zape han tenido un momento trolling máxiimus :XX:


----------



## remonster (2 Nov 2017)

Y este par de tontos desbocados que monopolizan el hilo que les pasa? Tienen el ojete encojido por la sodomizacion que les espera? Hay que ser tonto para meterse en bitcoincrash


----------



## tastas (2 Nov 2017)

Ojalá se hubieran metido vendiendo sus bitcoins y abriendo hilo propio. Aún ni se han dignado a abrir hilo de shitforks.


----------



## bubbler (2 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Imprescindible:
> 
> Yours-Predicting the Outcome of the November Bitcoin Fork
> 
> Mirad a ver qué tal preparados estáis para cada escenario...



Deshaced posiciones BTA (Bitcoin AXA) y materializar en € y BCH


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Nov 2017)

A mi me parece que el lugar en donde hay que estar es donde va a entrar el dinero de los grandes fondos, es decir, en Bitcoin.

De los forks no he leído noticias de que vaya a entrar Wall Street. A mi me gustan algunas alts, pero apostar en contra de bitcoin en este momento me parece absurdo.


----------



## bubbler (2 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi me parece que el lugar en donde hay que estar es donde va a entrar el dinero de los grandes fondos, es decir, en Bitcoin.
> 
> De los forks no he leído noticias de que vaya a entrar Wall Street. A mi me gustan algunas alts, pero apostar en contra de bitcoin en este momento me parece absurdo.



Ajá!!!!, que está muy bien, que nadie dice que no se puedan cumplir unas expectativas artificiales numéricas como indicaba Clapham, pero materializar esa expectativa en un "usufructo de placer"... va a ser complicado...


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Ajá!!!!, que está muy bien, que nadie dice que no se puedan cumplir unas expectativas artificiales numéricas como indicaba Clapham, pero materializar esa expectativa en un "usufructo de placer"... va a ser complicado...



No entiendo esto último... ¿Como no se podría materializar esta ganancia? Me gustaría que aclarases este punto.


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi me parece que el lugar en donde hay que estar es donde va a entrar el dinero de los grandes fondos, es decir, en Bitcoin.
> 
> De los forks no he leído noticias de que vaya a entrar Wall Street. A mi me gustan algunas alts, pero apostar en contra de bitcoin en este momento me parece absurdo.



Mira q gente más lista hay en este hilo. Y tu a que le llamas bitcoin, figura? Aunque poco importa a lo que le llames tú.
Pero de los grandes ya se han definido algunos diciendo q para ellos bitcoin es la cadena con mas hashrate, o sea q podemos tener sorpresas.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (2 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi me parece que el lugar en donde hay que estar es donde va a entrar el dinero de los grandes fondos, es decir, en Bitcoin.



Y cuando van a entrar? porque lleváis años diciendo lo mismo.


----------



## p_pin (2 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Imprescindible:
> 
> Yours-Predicting the Outcome of the November Bitcoin Fork
> 
> Mirad a ver qué tal preparados estáis para cada escenario...



Lo he leído con el traductor...

Y me parece que es un fan de bcash. A parte es otro de esos tipos que cree que los únicos que pintan algo en este mundillo son los mineros... no han aprendido con lo de Bcash y el fork de Agosto, ni siquiera el dueño del pool que propicio y apoyo el fork, Viabtc, mina ahora mismo Bcash..., sino btc como ha hecho siempre que ha sido más rentable
Bitcoin Block Explorer - BTC.com
Su mayor argumento y que repite en varias ocasiones es que como Bcash cotiza a menor precio por tanto la capacidad de aumentar de cotización da mejores beneficios, lo llama x10 

De cara al fork, tenemos la experiencia de cómo han actuado los mineros en bcash. Una cosa es la opinión personal del dueño del pool y otra distinta la rentabilidad del minado y en extensión los intereses de los pequeños mineros que componen una pool

B2X tendría que romper esa forma de actuar de los mineros, tendría que conseguir que los pool se pusieran a minar una criptomoneda menos rentable y seguramente por un periodo largo de tiempo, aunque tienen gran parte del poder minero, no lo tienen todo, y la dificultad actual de btc es muy alta. Me resulta dificil de creer que durante más de dos semanas vaya a haber una mayoría de mineros minando una coin en teoría 7 veces menos rentable que btc. Otra cuestión es que el precio haga un x7, probabilidad? 

Su unica baza ganadora sería el "KO", conseguir que BTC tengan tan poco poder minero que quedará bloqueada, sin poder para tirar bloques. Y que eso desembocara en una gran ola de ventas, saturación, caos... lo cual me resulta difícil de creer en las actuales circunstancias

Respecto a cómo se puede aprovechar Bcash de ésto, pues ahí está subiendo, con un 70% de la negociación en Korea... ni idea de que nos estamos perdiendo fuera de ese país... a saber, lo mismo les han dicho que con el fork también tendrán B2X si pillan Bcash :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Mira q gente más lista hay en este hilo. Y tu a que le llamas bitcoin, figura? Aunque poco importa a lo que le llames tú.
> Pero de los grandes ya se han definido algunos diciendo q para ellos bitcoin es la cadena con mas hashrate, o sea q podemos tener sorpresas.



Desde luego BCM group y CBOE tienen claro que es Bitcoin y no se refieren precisamente a bitcoin cash. 
En cuestiones técnicas no entro, ya hay otros en el hilo que saben rebatirte bien, pero tengo bien claro que los grandes fondos de inversión van a catapultar a BTC a la estratosfera... Pero bueno, cada cual es libre de promocionar lo que crea.


----------



## bubbler (2 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No entiendo esto último... ¿Como no se podría materializar esta ganancia? Me gustaría que aclarases este punto.



No puedes materializar una expectativa en placer de disfrute de forma instantánea, más que nada porque tendrías que convertir los Bitcoins AXA o XXX en Euros o $ o S$ y ver si hay vuelos, si hay plaza en el hotel...

¿Lo puedes hacer en el momento preciso del 10 de agosto, sabiendo que el 15 de agosto es el puente más caro que hay, o posiblemente sin indisponibilidad de hotel y sin alternativa?

Piensalo...


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Y cuando van a entrar? porque lleváis años diciendo lo mismo.



CME Group Announces Launch of Bitcoin Futures


> CME Group, the world's leading and most diverse derivatives marketplace, today announced it intends to launch bitcoin futures in the *fourth quarter of 2017*, pending all relevant regulatory review periods.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Y cuando van a entrar? porque lleváis años diciendo lo mismo.



A finales de 2017 empieza BCM group, han puesto enlace a la noticia más atrás.


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi me parece que el lugar en donde hay que estar es donde va a entrar el dinero de los grandes fondos, es decir, en Bitcoin.
> 
> De los forks no he leído noticias de que vaya a entrar Wall Street. A mi me gustan algunas alts, pero apostar en contra de bitcoin en este momento me parece absurdo.



Mira q gente más lista hay en este hilo. Y tu a que le llamas bitcoin, figura? Aunque poco importa a lo que le llames tú.
Pero de los grandes ya se han definido algunos diciendo q para ellos bitcoin es la cadena con mas hashrate, y este hablwndo de apostar en contra de bitcoin.
Vamos q si van a saquear gente en este hilo.


----------



## bubbler (2 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Desde luego BCM group y CBOE tienen claro que es Bitcoin y no se refieren precisamente a bitcoin cash.
> En cuestiones técnicas no entro, ya hay otros en el hilo que saben rebatirte bien, pero tengo bien claro que los *grandes fondos de inversión van a catapultar a BTC a la estratosfera*... Pero bueno, cada cual es libre de promocionar lo que crea.



*grandes fondos de inversión van a catapultar a BTC a la estratosfera* -> ¿vas a poder materializar esa ilusión mental en un usufructo de placer para tí? ¿en cuánto tiempo? ¿cómo? unas breves indicaciones...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (2 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> CME Group Announces Launch of Bitcoin Futures
> 
> CME Group, the world's leading and most diverse derivatives marketplace, today announced it *intends* to launch bitcoin futures in the fourth quarter of 2017, pending all relevant regulatory review periods.​



A eso precisamente me refiero, siempre "tienen la intención" y lo dejan para mañana. En fin, os están toreando.


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Desde luego BCM group y CBOE tienen claro que es Bitcoin y no se refieren precisamente a bitcoin cash.
> En cuestiones técnicas no entro, ya hay otros en el hilo que saben rebatirte bien, pero tengo bien claro que los grandes fondos de inversión van a catapultar a BTC a la estratosfera... Pero bueno, cada cual es libre de promocionar lo que crea.



No se refieren a bitcoin cash a día 1/11/2017. Ya veremos más tarde a que le llaman.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> No puedes materializar una expectativa en placer de disfrute de forma instantánea, más que nada porque tendrías que convertir los Bitcoins AXA o XXX en Euros o $ o S$ y ver si hay vuelos, si hay plaza en el hotel...
> 
> ¿Lo puedes hacer en el momento preciso del 10 de agosto, sabiendo que el 15 de agosto es el puente más caro que hay, o posiblemente sin indisponibilidad de hotel y sin alternativa?
> 
> Piensalo...



Bueno, que problema... Se convierte si hace falta una parte importante a fiat cuando la necesites, aunque veremos a ver de aquí a unos años si se pueden comprar billetes de avión con cryptos. 
También hay tarjetas de débito que convierten crypto a fiat rápidamente, desde luego no creo que vayan a faltar alternativas.


----------



## bubbler (2 Nov 2017)

La duda ya se masca entre los troles, empiezan a sudar y ver si hay que dentellar antes de tiempo...


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo he leído con el traductor...
> 
> Y me parece que es un fan de bcash. A parte es otro de esos tipos que cree que los únicos que pintan algo en este mundillo son los mineros... no han aprendido con lo de Bcash y el fork de Agosto, ni siquiera el dueño del pool que propicio y apoyo el fork, Viabtc, mina ahora mismo Bcash..., sino btc como ha hecho siempre que ha sido más rentable
> Bitcoin Block Explorer - BTC.com
> ...



La de burradas q se puede leer en este comentario. Confundiendo precio y rentabilidad. No teniendo zorra de cual es la de una y otra. No entendiendo q los mineros estan precisamente minando btc a pesar de que bth fue más rentable la última semana, por lo dicho y q no voy a repetir.
Una pista, la dificultad de btc subiendo como loca. Menuda cama le están haciendo.
Bitcoin Difficulty chart


----------



## p_pin (2 Nov 2017)

Al resto de lectores les diré que tengan cuidado con los hijos de puta que os quieren manipular, están proliferando por el hilo a saber con qué tipo de intenciones. 

Gráficos donde se demuestra que sí se mino Bcash durante la última semana, mientras fue más rentable. En contra de lo que mantiene el gran hijo de puta que precede este mensaje y que tengo en el ignore, pero no le voy a permitir que llene ésto de mierda y menos aun, que manipule al resto de lectores

Ahí lo podéis ver, el mayor poder minero de la historia de Bcash, entre el 28 y 29 de Octubre.... pero el gran hijo de puta dice que no se minó













fork.lol

fork.lol


----------



## Arctic (2 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Y cuando van a entrar? porque lleváis años diciendo lo mismo.



Han sido años muy duros, sí. :XX::XX:


----------



## tixel (2 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Al resto de lectores les diré que tengan cuidado con los hijos de puta que os quieren manipular, están proliferando por el hilo a saber con qué tipo de intenciones.
> 
> Gráficos donde se demuestra que sí se mino Bcash durante la última semana, mientras fue más rentable. En contra de lo que mantiene el gran hijo de puta que precede este mensaje y que tengo en el ignore, pero no le voy a permitir que llene ésto de mierda y menos aun, que manipule al resto de lectores
> 
> ...



Pero tu quien te crees que eres payaso para permitir o no permitir nada. Y a ver si me metes de una puta vez en el ignore, q ni eso sabes hacer.
No decias tu, gilipollas, q es que no tienes otro nombre que era 7 veces mas rentable minar btc q bth, mira q eres tonto, joder.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2017 at 23:49 ----------

Pa que vayais aprendiendo, que os hace mucha falta.
Bitcoin Cash is Bitcoin 2.0 | CoinGeek


En este sale el dueño del 3 minero mas gramde, chino y dice q minan la más rentable y compran bch. Esto se está poniendo blanco y en botella.


----------



## p_pin (3 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pero tu quien te crees que eres payaso para permitir o no permitir nada. Y a ver si me metes de una puta vez en el ignore, q ni eso sabes hacer.
> No decias tu, gilipollas, q es que no tienes otro nombre que era 7 veces mas rentable minar btc q bth, mira q eres tonto, joder.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-nov-2017 at 23:49 ----------
> ...



No nos trates como gilipolllas que no estás en casa:

Lee hijo de puta


> B2X tendría que romper esa forma de actuar de los mineros, tendría que conseguir que los pool se pusieran a minar una criptomoneda menos rentable y seguramente por un periodo largo de tiempo, aunque tienen gran parte del poder minero, no lo tienen todo, y la dificultad actual de btc es muy alta. Me resulta dificil de creer que durante más de dos semanas vaya a haber una mayoría de mineros minando una coin en teoría 7 veces menos rentable que btc. Otra cuestión es que el precio haga un x7, probabilidad?


----------



## remonster (3 Nov 2017)

Veo a varios pillados con el bcash...que se jodan...

Ahora con el fork x2 vamos a terminar de rematar a unos cuantos. La cotización de btc se está desbocando por falta de liquidez en los exchanges (demasiada demanda y gente que retira los btc de los exchanges en previsión del fork). La forma de jugar en este mercado es enviar btc al exchange, venderlos a más de 7k$, y esperar con la pasta en el exchange a la corrección que provocará el fork. Buy the dip and fuck the assholes!


----------



## Tin Rope (3 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Veo a varios pillados con el bcash...que se jodan...
> 
> Ahora con el fork x2 vamos a terminar de rematar a unos cuantos. La cotización de btc se está desbocando por falta de liquidez en los exchanges (demasiada demanda y gente que retira los btc de los exchanges en previsión del fork). La forma de jugar en este mercado es enviar btc al exchange, venderlos a más de 7k$, y esperar con la pasta en el exchange a la corrección que provocará el fork. Buy the dip and fuck the assholes!



Puff demasiados riesgos. Tener la pasta metida en un exchange mientras todos están reclamando sus bitcoin puede ocasionar que el exchange de turno le juegue una mala pasada su coeficiente de caja y se quede tieso y se largue con la pasta como ya ha pasado en repetidas ocasiones. Y si te he visto no me acuerdo.

O que el político forkista de turno se invente una estrategia sucia para ganar pasta a contracorriente. A no, que la contracorriente es tu estrategia, pues a contra-contracorriente.

Pero que cada cual obre a discreción. Ya nos has brindado estrategias muy provechosas en otras ocasiones. Aquí lo malo es que te salga mal una vez y te quedes con un palmo de narices.

Yo sigo en hold. Si quiero emociones fuertes hago puenting, escalada, parapente y asin.


----------



## tastas (3 Nov 2017)

Lo malo que si envías tus btc al exchange y los vendes, no puedes dumpear 2x.
Tan seguro ves la bajada después del fork? Yo esto lo veo en modo burbuja a la que aún le queda mucho por subir.
Y la ostia será gorda, eso sí.


----------



## bubbler (3 Nov 2017)

Pero hombre, pon el de Bitcoin Cash, un 19%, mientras que BTA un 6%


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Tatachaaan...



Es complicado abrir cortos bajistas en BTC, ayer una ballena vendió y bajo la cotización y hoy ya se ha superado este máximo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (3 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pero tu quien te crees que eres payaso para permitir o no permitir nada. Y a ver si me metes de una puta vez en el ignore, q ni eso sabes hacer.
> No decias tu, gilipollas, q es que no tienes otro nombre que era 7 veces mas rentable minar btc q bth, mira q eres tonto, joder.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-nov-2017 at 23:49 ----------
> ...



Las noticias (la mayoría) están sobrevaloradas, al BCH le están haciendo un pump de proporciones épicas, la mayor parte del volumen viene de los exchanges coreanos:

Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Yo ya sabía que iban a pumpearlo mirando la gráfica hace unos días, pero ya estaba metido en EOS y pasé... aún me arrepiento de sacar toda la pasta al banco.. que ahora me falta liquidez. ::







Es lo bueno de no estar atado a un solo simbolito. :rolleye:


----------



## p_pin (3 Nov 2017)

Bueno, no han pasado ni 24 horas y con la subida de Bcash, superior a la de BTC en las últimas horas, y en este momento minar btc o Bcash es practicamente igual de rentable

fork.lol

Y... esos mineros que los manipuladores nos decían que no iban a minar Bcash aunque fuera más rentable... se han puesto a minar Bcash... los bastardos con el culo al aire

Todo ésto es comprobable por cualquiera que no tenga mierda por cerebro

La pérdida de la potencia minera en btc (antpool, btc, viabtc)







Que pasa a minar Bcash y a tirar bloques:







Bitcoin Block Explorer - BTC.com
BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer


----------



## tixel (3 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Veo a varios pillados con el bcash...que se jodan...
> 
> Ahora con el fork x2 vamos a terminar de rematar a unos cuantos. La cotización de btc se está desbocando por falta de liquidez en los exchanges (demasiada demanda y gente que retira los btc de los exchanges en previsión del fork). La forma de jugar en este mercado es enviar btc al exchange, venderlos a más de 7k$, y esperar con la pasta en el exchange a la corrección que provocará el fork. Buy the dip and fuck the assholes!



Pillados con el cash :XX::XX: Buen chiste, con el cash llevando desde 3 dias subiendo el triple que bitcoin. Además de que la mayoria que tienen cash tienen btc.
La tactica que propones tiene mucho riesgo, a mi dejar el dinero en el exchange no me mola mucho, prefiero cambiarlos por cash o eth que está bajisimo, o otra cosa meterlos en mi ledger nano s y esperar a que pase el fork y ya se verá si se vuelve a btc o a b2x (no creo) o que pasa. Si me pierdo las "monedas regaladas" pues creo que ya lo ganaré por otro lado, pero ya veremos si hay monedas regaladas o le están haciendo la cama a core.


----------



## tixel (3 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Las noticias (la mayoría) están sobrevaloradas, al BCH le están haciendo un pump de proporciones épicas, la mayor parte del volumen viene de los exchanges coreanos:
> 
> Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



No solo eso, dice algún minero de los gordos que están minando lo más rentable y comprando cash, que puede ser verdad o no, pero también puede ser una pista. Los volumenes de cash, estás desatados y son la mitad de los de btc. A mi lo del fork cada vez lo veo más improbable, aunque estoy leyendo lo que puedo sobre el, y no me extrañaría que el que saliese ganador de este tema sea cash.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2017 at 11:20 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Sin un algoritmo de adaptacion de dificultad como el que incluye BCH, Bitcoin corre un riesgo bastante grande. Tanto BTC como B2X.
> 
> Una caida súbita de la potencia de minado, y la cadena muere. Se tardarían días, meses, años, en llegar al bloque de ajuste para recuperarse de la situación. O habría que hacer un hardfork de emergencia...
> 
> No digo que vaya a pasar, pero BCH está mucho mejor protegido frente a esto.



Estos es lo que los lerdos de este hilo no entienden, b2x o btc pueden morir, bth no. Solo por eso, ya tiene mucho más valor que cualqueira de ellos, sin entrar en que es el único que respeta la visión original, etc.
A buen entendedor pocas palabras, pero los articulos que están saliendo alienandose clarisimamente por cash, diciendo que es el autentico bitcoin, los mineros diciendo que minan btc y compran bth, el volumen por las nubes, el pump que está llevando, creo que dan pistas sobre lo que puede suceder. A core lo tienen bien cogido por los huevos, porque pueden, a cash no le podrían hacer eso, y la dificultad de btc la están poniendo por las nubes, el 12 o así, justo antes del fork hay un aumento de dificultad, y como le retiren el hashrate después y lo pueden hacer porque tienen la mayoría de el, le hacen un hijo a btc que a ver quien llama bitcoin a eso despues. Y no se me ocurre porque se alinearían con core, para eso ya no harían el fork este.
Para mi es una grandisima noticia que al mismo tiempo me gustaría rentabilizar, aunque no me quejo si no sale como espero, que ya este año está siendo increible.


----------



## p_pin (3 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Sin un algoritmo de adaptacion de dificultad como el que incluye BCH, Bitcoin corre un riesgo bastante grande. Tanto BTC como B2X.
> 
> Una caida súbita de la potencia de minado, y la cadena muere. Se tardarían días, meses, años, en llegar al bloque de ajuste para recuperarse de la situación. O habría que hacer un hardfork de emergencia...
> 
> No digo que vaya a pasar, pero BCH está mucho mejor protegido frente a esto.



Pero es que ese es el escenario que vamos a ver el día del fork de B2X
BTC vs B2X
Bcash sólo busca recoger las migajas, y juega la baza de que en ese "enfrentamiento" ellos salgan reforzados

Ambas, BTC-B2X, tienen que hacer frente al mismo nivel de dificultad y "no tienen" cambio de dificultad automático. Por tanto la probabilidad que una de las dos cadenas quede con baja potencia para el nivel de dificultad es alta. Otra cuestión es qué mecanismos hay para esos casos, que los habrá

Ya sabemos que al menos 2 pool grandes van a seguir minando btc según han declarado (slush y f2pool), y el resto? dicen apoyar el "acuerdo de NY", pero eso se va a traducir en minar una coin varias veces menos rentable? (los futuros de B2X estan en mil y pico $, eso sí con un volúmen ridículo)? Y si tienen una fuga de mineros? Un pool es una suma de miles de mineros todos con un interés, ganar lo máximo posible con la inversión que han hecho

Quizá alguien más experimentado pueda comentar si alguna vez los desarrolladores de BTC han comentado qué opciones hay en un supuesto de alta dificultad - baja potencia minera


----------



## tixel (3 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Me parece que los único pillados son los que vendieron BCH en mal momento. En todo caso, aquí subimos todos, unos más y otros menos, pero de momento nadie pierde



Tal cual, esos listillos se van a arrepentir, pero no se merecen otra cosa. Va a ser el descojone cuando empiecen a tener que recomprarlos al triple de precio. Tambien va a ser un descojone cuando los de blockstream tengan que hacer un hard fork para cambiar el pow despues de estar rompiendo la cabeza con que no se pueden hacer hard forks, que son peligrosos y malos.
Se van a caer muchas caretas, y en este hilo ni te cuento, ya veremos cuantos se meten en la cueva y no salen a que les de el aire hasta el verano. El que tengo en el mensaje de arriba el primero, pero no se merece más el pobre, que no sabe ni por donde le da el aire, se nota a las leguas por las preguntas y comentarios que hace


----------



## p_pin (3 Nov 2017)

Deja de tocar los cojones hijo de la gran puta.
Que ayer decías que los mineros no minaban Bcash por que era un "plan secreto" y demás gilipolleces, y en menos de un día ya se han puesto a minarlo. Lee los putos post jodido retrasado.

Y como algunos os veo muy interesados por mis inversiones, os pego a cuanto vendí yo Bcash (a 0.2490 BTC), en cuando abrió el mercado, tal y como dije en el foro que también se puede comprobar.







Yo lo que digo es lo que hago. No soy un puto retrasado que echa mierda sobre una cosa y luego dice que la tiene...


----------



## tixel (3 Nov 2017)

Meteme en el ignore por favor te lo pido. Eres insufrible y contigo no vale la pena discutir nada, es perder el tiempo y no saco absolutamente nada de hacerlo.
Al final vas a ser tu el primero que meta YO en el ignore, si supiera como hacerlo ya te metía ahora.


----------



## p_pin (3 Nov 2017)

Soy el azote de los manipuladores, jódete cerdo

Mira el gráfico como ha empezado a subir (en azul), los mineros que decías que no minaban por que era un "plan secreto" (no nos trates como gilipollas que no estás en casa)

fork.lol


----------



## tastas (3 Nov 2017)

Tixel por qué no te vas a tu hilo de bcash y dejas en paz este? Así seguirás haciendo el ridículo, pero te verá menos gente.

Es por tu bien.


----------



## tixel (3 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Tixel por qué no te vas a tu hilo de bcash y dejas en paz este? Así seguirás haciendo el ridículo, pero te verá menos gente.
> 
> Es por tu bien.



Pues esta clara la cosa, porque bitcoin cash es bitcoin, a los q había q echar fuera es a los otros.

Bitcoin Cash is Bitcoin 2.0 | CoinGeek


----------



## Claudius (3 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Tixel por qué no te vas a tu hilo de bcash y dejas en paz este? Así seguirás haciendo el ridículo, pero te verá menos gente.
> 
> Es por tu bien.



_
La libertad de opinión y expresión, que es sagrada, sólo puede existir en el contexto y el caldo de cultivo del decoro, la buena educación, el buen gusto y el respeto a la dignidad de las personas_
(El chimbo bayo)

Sin libertad de pensamiento, la libertad de expresión no sirve de nada
(Celtas Cortos)

Si no creemos en la libertad de expresión de aquellos que despreciamos, no creemos en ella en absoluto
(Barón Rojo)

La libertad de expresión es decir lo que la gente no quiere oír
(Albert Pla)


----------



## Nailuj2000 (3 Nov 2017)

O sea, que cuando vendí los BCCrash a 0.21 hice mal negocio. ¿no? ¿Y a cuanto dices que están ahora?

Tixel, hazle caso a quienes te dicen que te vayas a hacer el ridículo a tu hilo, que aquí nadie te hace ni puto caso.


----------



## Antonius Block (3 Nov 2017)

Qué máquina! A 0,21 nada menos, enhorabuena 

Veo muy magufo eso de estrangular al btc por abandono de mineros. Es que los mineros no son cuatro gatos sino muchos más.

Claro que minarán lo más rentable, eso por supuesto, de hecho siempre ha habido tokens más rentables que minar que el btc y ahí están todas funcionando. El tema está en que no caben todos en lo más rentable y toca ir a lo siguiente más rentable, conque tanto como dejar al btc en una edad de hielo con todas las transacciones bloqueadas pues no lo veo.

Joder es que a algunos os ha faltado poner al oso guanoso del bitcoin :XX:

Sin embargo hay que romper una lanza a favor de los bitcoincashers y felicitarles por su acierto ya que dicha token se está revalorizando todavía con más fuerza que el btc. A mí me parece un pumpazo de los que ya hemos visto para cazar ingenuos pero sólo el tiempo dirá. 

Desde luego lo lógico es pasarse ahora a btc para hacerse con los Segwitx2 en dos semanas, circunstancia que se da con casi todo el criptomundo pero no con btc cash, eso hay que reconocerlo. Que enhorabuena por las plusvalías en fin, esto es una locura.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2017 at 15:16 ----------

Y veo ahora que los futuros del Segwitx2 han pegado la hostia para arriba y están a más de 2000 dólares: SegWit2x [Futures] (B2X) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap 

Todo ello casi exclusivamente en HiBTC con un volumen de un millón de dólares en las últimas 24h. Para lo que es la capitalización del btc esto no es nada, más psicológico que otra cosa.

Pero que hay intentos de manipulación salta a la vista.


----------



## Nico (3 Nov 2017)

La voz me dijo "vuelve a decirlo", me dijo... y le hago caso a la voz y lo diré de nuevo...

En el hilo cerrado previamente hice tres post (que no voy a repetir ahora) tratando de explicar unas pocas cosas:

1) Que por emocionante, rentable y maravilloso que sea la cotización de las criptos, básicamente son *"números en la pantalla"*.

2) Que *las puertas para salir son estrechas y se cierran rápido*. Ante cualquier problema el que esté encerrado en una "cold wallet" no llegará a tiempo de sacarlas, mandarlas a un exchange (y eso si tienen cuenta abierta y con autorización para mover grandes montos) y salir. El grueso, en caso de problemas la "verá pasar" sin poder hacer nada.

3) Que, los procesos de inversión (y las ganancias afortunadas) *tienen que ser administradas en base a OBJETIVOS*. No importa quién saque el "último dólar" de una inversión, interesa QUE OBJETIVOS tienen uno y si los cumple o no.

===

Cuando uno tiene activos que exceden los gastos normales y habituales tiene que tratar de distribuirlos buscando asegurarse dos cosas: *SEGURIDAD Y RENDIMIENTO*.

Si se tienen pocos uno puede *"jugar a la ruleta"* corriendo grandes riesgos en la búsqueda de grandes rentabilidades pero, cuando uno tiene muchos activos la política de la "ruleta" es suicida. No tiene sentido.

===

Cada cartera de activos puede tener diferente composición en base a muchas circunstancias, no hay dos iguales.
Depende de la edad del titular, su domicilio, sus conocimientos y experiencia, sus gustos y objetivos de vida, de la posición fiscal, etc., etc.

Con independencia entonces de que NO ES IGUAL PARA TODOS se puede decir que hay cierto equilibrio o prudencia si uno tiene:

- Un 10% de los activos más o menos "líquidos" y como SEGURO DE CONTINGENCIAS.
- Un 30% en bienes sólidos (Ej: inmuebles)
- Un 30% en inversiones bursátiles sólidas.
- Un 30% en inversiones más riesgosas pero buscando rentabilidad mayor.

Las combinaciones son infinitas (10+50+30+10 o un 10+30+50+10, etc.)

===

Producto de la brutal (y exótica) revalorización de las criptos, muchos compañeros de este foro tienen la siguiente cartera:

- Un 5% de ahorros para contingencias
- Entre 0% al 20% en inmuebles
- Entre 75% al 95% en "criptos" (números en la pantalla).

===

Si todo tu capital son "50 bitcoins" puede que todavía estéis en la época de la "ruleta" y no esté mal seguir corriendo riesgos.

Pero, el aviso, comentario y advertencia es que HOY el que tenga 300-500 bitcoins (o su equivalente en otras criptos) en realidad *YA PUEDE DEJAR DE TRABAJAR PARA EL RESTO DE SU VIDA* con sólo ordenar un poco sus inversiones !!

Y no digamos el que tenga 1000 !!

===

*Pregunta:* _¿ Tiene sentido seguir "jugando a la ruleta" cuando uno tiene "ganado" ya el derecho a *NO TRABAJAR EL RESTO DE LA VIDA* con sólo ordenar las inversiones de un modo tal que GANE SEGURIDAD DE LARGO PLAZO ?_

===

Obviamente cada quien toma sus propias decisiones y, hasta aquí, quienes optaron por seguir corriendo altos riesgos *HAN GANADO*. Quede claro y lo digo de nuevo: Salió más rentable "correr riesgos" que "salirse para ordenar los activos y ganar seguridad".

Pero, estaría mal que no lo dijera de nuevo: Los mercados son veleidosos y, el que administra mal sus activos a veces PIERDE.

Es la historia de la Humanidad. Se gana y se pierde. Los mercados se inflan y se desinflan. Sólo los prudentes y sabios aprovechan sus *MOMENTOS DE FORTUNA* para asegurarse *EL RESTO DE SU VIDA*.

===

Ninguna inversión es "absolutamente segura". Eso es claro. El sirio millonario que tenía un shopping, dos hoteles, un restaurante y diez pisos en Aleppo *vió desaparecer toda su fortuna en la guerra*.

El venezolano rico que tenía tres radios, diez locales comerciales y una distribuidora mayorista de alimentos hoy está *quebrado y hundido*.

Pero, al lado de esos casos extremos tenemos el de cualquier buen burgués italiano que con tres pisos en Roma, dos en Milán y diez plazas de parking en Padova recibe todos los meses 4000 euros y se 'rasca el higo' sin problemas desde hace años sin preocuparse por buscar empleo de 9 a 5 por el resto de su vida.

===

Si pretender vivir de 'yate y avión privado' quizás necesiten 150 millones de euros pero, para vivir como un burguesito cómodo no se necesita mucho más de *60.000 euros al año *y eso, se consigue -y ASEGURA para el largo plazo que es lo importante- con un capital de unos *2 millones de euros*.

Y eso, hoy día, son apenas *300 bitcoins !!* (quizás 450 si hay que tener en cuenta los impuestos para liberarlos).

===

El que tenga 50 bitcoins, sea joven y prefiera seguir "jugando a la ruleta" no hay ningún problema. Todavía no tiene la vida resueltan y si algo sale mal quedarán las anécdotas.

Pero, si tienes más de 300 bitcoins quizás ha llegado la hora de pensar en redistribuir la cartera un poco y, sin salirse del todo, al menos ganar SEGURIDAD en una parte de la misma.

Sólo como un burdo ejemplo: 10 pisos promedio de unos 150.000 euros (que no hace falta que sean todos "pisos", puede haber un mix de oficinas, locales, parkings, etc.) representan una inversión en torno a los 1.5 a 2 millones de euros y generan una renta no menor a los 5000 euros mensuales (60K al año).

Con ese patrimonio se puede jugar con créditos hipotecarios para ir sumando un piso, parking u oficina nueva cada 3 años aproximadamente... se mantienen solos, ya no se acaban más salvo que te toque un "gran Aleppo" o una "Venezuela chavista".

===

Tener el 99% de los activos en criptomonedas y -lo que es peor- ser "rico en la pantalla" puede ser muy bonito pero es altamente RIESGOSO.

Distribuyan los activos !!, para muchos puede representar el hecho de NO TRABAJAR MAS en toda su vida !!

===

Felicitaciones a los afortunados. Sean prudentes y sabios.

He cumplido con la voz...


----------



## tixel (3 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Qué máquina! A 0,21 nada menos, enhorabuena
> 
> Veo muy magufo eso de estrangular al btc por abandono de mineros. Es que los mineros no son cuatro gatos sino muchos más.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, bitcoin solo puede ser uno, no el puto cachondeo de ahora que en lo que nos demos cuenta tendremos 5 y mas de 100 millones de "bitcoins".
Este escenario no lo quiere nadie y sacar ahora sw2x no sirve absolutamente para nada, ni beneficia a nadie en absoluto y hay q verlo como lo que es, un intento de sacar a bitcoin de la mediocridad en que lo instaló core y de no seguir el plan que blockstream tiene para él que solo beneficia a ellos y a los que les pagan y no hay que olvidar que quien lo promueve son los mineros y el poder, tipo de poder y cantidad de dinero y ganancias que tienen.
¿Dime cuales son las salidas para esos mineros q se han comprometido a respaldar a sw2x y que no pasen por retirarle su hashrate que creo pasa del 80% a core?
Para seguir con core ya no hubiesen planteado todo esto
Sacar sw2x no interesa si crea una nueva cadena, lo unica posibilidad sería q este sw2x se convirtiese en el nuevo bitcoin que también es un poco movida y daría lugar a nuevas luchas y no resuelve el tema de la escalabilidad nada más que ganar un poco de tiempo para estar en la misma dentro de nada.
Y la otra posibilidad es pasarle el hashrate a cash q ya está consolidado y convertirlo en el nuevo bitcoin por la fuerza de los hechos. Aquí ya no hay luchas por el nombre y se resuelve de una vez el tema de la escalabilidad.
Y como core se quede con un 15% del hashrate, hara que hasta el siguiente ajuste de dificultad se disparen los tiempos por bloque más de 6 veces, haciendo q el ajuste se retrase hasta los 3 meses, q haran q minar btc no salga a cuento lo que llevará a más perdida de hashrate y que hara que la cadena se muera a no ser que saquen un fork de emergencia, a todo trapo para cambiar la pueba de trabajo o un cambio en el algoritmo de ajuste de dificultad parecido al eda de cash.
Tiempos interesantes vienen en estos días y una ocasión preciosa para dar un buen pelotazo o para estar llorando una buena temporada
Ya veremos si al final no es un proceso de redistribución de bitcoins, y los listillos q ya pensabais que lo teniais todo hecho no os quedais fuera.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2017 at 16:23 ----------




Nailuj2000 dijo:


> O sea, que cuando vendí los BCCrash a 0.21 hice mal negocio. ¿no? ¿Y a cuanto dices que están ahora?
> 
> Tixel, hazle caso a quienes te dicen que te vayas a hacer el ridículo a tu hilo, que aquí nadie te hace ni puto caso.



Ya ya veremos si no los acabas pillando a más. Si es buena o mala operación te lo dirá el tiempo.
Me da igual la gente q me haga caso o no, alguno seguro q si hace, pero lo interesante es q lo único que veo contestar son rebuznos, lo que me hace ver q no debo ir por mal camino.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2017)

Cada uno hace con sus criptos lo que quiere. Yo vendi bastante cash, pero no todo, y sinceramente, como ya rentabilicé en su momento mi inversión con BTC, para mi lo de cash era una propina extra.

A mi lo que me hace gracia son las críticas a saco de 'sois gilipollas'. Pues mira, seremos gilipollas, pero por lo menos la mayoría vamos con nuestras ideas, y si nos la pegamos, nos la pegamos con nuestras ideas y preceptos, y en ese grupo incluyo a los del timo piramidal. Lo que no soporto es a los veletas.


----------



## Claudius (3 Nov 2017)

AntPoolBITMAIN
Twitter


----------



## tixel (3 Nov 2017)

Por cierto y para hacer recordatorio, aunque muchos no lo sepan. Lo mismo q la única certeza q tenemos en la vida es la muerte, la unica certeza en este fork es que la única que es imposible que muera o no nazca es cash. Por el precio y volumen parece que cada vez más gente se está dando cuenta
Iros metiendo en la cabeza una nueva palabreja inglesa, flippening.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2017 at 17:06 ----------


----------



## barborico (3 Nov 2017)

FYI tixel:
Segwit equivaldría a hacer un carril adicional con el arcén de la carretera.

Y en bccrash sobran todos los coches excepto el de la esquina superior izquierda.

De nada.

AÑADO: en vez del logo de blockstream, debería estar el de sentido común®


----------



## Kennedy (3 Nov 2017)

Cómo va el trolling por aquí? 
Ha mejorado?


----------



## p_pin (3 Nov 2017)

Media de Transacciones por bloque Bitcoin en la última semana: 2.224
Media de Transacciones por bloque Bcash en la última semana: 47

Bcash, más que una carretera, parece una de esas autopistas que hay que rescatar, por que nadie circula por ella

[Siguiendo la joda]:
El _plan secreto_ de los mineros está haciendo una maniobra de distracción: 

Bcash Ya tiene 2 PH de potencia de minado, (que ha ganado no por obra y arte de un plan, simplemente ahora es más rentable) han multiplicado x4 la potencia, en contra de lo que nos vendía el tontol`foro. 







Y ya que estamos aquí mi contribucción a la moralina del hilo

_Quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades_


----------



## Arctic (3 Nov 2017)

Kennedy dijo:


> Cómo va el trolling por aquí?
> Ha mejorado?



Qué va, un nivel penoso. Ahora tenemos a un friki de aldea intentando vender bitcoin Cash. Es como la versión de Hacendado de Nico o Clapham.


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Nov 2017)

que ha pasado en okcoin/china el dia 1 de noviembre?


----------



## tixel (3 Nov 2017)

Me pasaba por este hilo a ver si me enteraba de algo interesante relativo a bitcoin en estas fechas tan señaladas y como esperaba los tontos de siempre con sus estupideces, pero información 0. No dan pa más


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Me pasaba por este hilo a ver si me enteraba de algo interesante relativo a bitcoin en estas fechas tan señaladas y como esperaba los tontos de siempre con sus estupideces, pero información 0. No dan pa más



Compra BCH como si no hubiera mañana. Es más, si tienes 2 BTC, compra 20 BCH, que te llega.


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Nov 2017)

os pongo este post de jarella, que es bastante interesante...



jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> @@@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> Bitcoin:
> 
> ...



Economía: Esto son los números a día de hoy del oro y la plata. - Página 43


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Nov 2017)

*Dominancia: Bitcoin Vs Bitcoin Cash*


----------



## sirpask (4 Nov 2017)

For the first time ever, Crypto Currencies has surpassed the $200 billion threshold. via /r/CryptoCurrency http://ift.tt/2lKRt8i https://twitter.com/blckchnVentures/status/926591131537891329/photo/1


----------



## kikepm (4 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> os pongo este post de jarella, que es bastante interesante...



En realidad tal y como está planteado, ese nuevo instrumento no es un contrato de futuros, sino algo más pareceido a un contrato por diferencias, que no es sino un derivado sobre un subyacente, cualquiera, que al vencimiento se liquida por el valor que resulta en la diferencia entre el precio del subyacente y el nominal del contrato.

En los contratos de futuros siempre, por deficinión, se entrega el subyacente, aunque los especuladores que operan en estos mercados, y que los proveen de liquidez, generalmente cierran sus operaciones antes del vencimiento, para evitar quedarse con el "género".

LA conexión entre ambos mercados, el de contado y el de futuros, es real, ya que por cada contrato llevado a vencimiento debe intercambiarse una cantidad real del subyacente, esto es, de oro o plata, grano, café, etc.

De esta forma es plausible, lo que ni significa probable, manipular los mercados de contado, operando en los mercados de futuros. Por ejemplo, como indica Jarella, vendiendo futuros de oro, lo que hace bajar la cotización de los futuros de oro por simple oferta/demanda.

Dada la conexión entre ambos mercados, el precio de contado debe bajar ya que los especuladores de oro físico podrían comprar futuros de oro a menor precio y recibir su oro más barato en la fecha de liquidación.


PEro para que esto pueda suceder se necesitan dos cosas: 

1. Gran tamaño para la venta de enormes cantidades de futuros a riesgo.
2. *ORO físico* para dar en el momento de la liquidación de los contratos.

PArece que esto sucede con el oro, siendo los bancos centrales (principales tenedores de reservas de oro físico) y sus brazos armados los grandes bancos de inversión los dedicados a estos menesteres. De ahí que el oro sea considerado un prisionero.

Ahora bien, si esto mismo es hecho con un CFD, no es posible manipular el precio del subyacente puesto que no hace falta entregarlo a la liauidación del contrato por diferencias, sino solo el fiat estipulado por la diferencia entre el valor del subyacente y el nominal del contrato.

Un CFD hay que verlo como una apuesta entre un broker creador de mercado y un inversor/especulador sobre el precio futuro de un activo en relación al actual. El que gana la apuesta se queda con la diferencia. Pero no existe un mecanismo por el cual el CFD puede influir en el precio del subyacente, salvo que el creador de mercado cubra sus posiciones en CFDs comprando/vendiendo futuros del mismo subyacente.

De todas formas, lo que hay que entender es que si el CFD pudiera influir en el precio del subyacente, sería la forma utilizada por los gobiernos y los bancos centrales para manipular el oro y la plata, ya que no haría falta ni tan siquiera tener reservas de estos para ello, a la vez que podrían jugar con cantidades literalmente infinitas de CFDs vendidos sobre oro y plata, lo que ni siquiera pueden hacer en los mercados de futuros (aunque pueda parecerlo).


En el caso del BTC, el contrato planteado es similar, sino exactamente igual, a un CFD.

Los bancos centrales no poseen bitcoins porque han llegado tarde a una revolución que en un primer momento no entendieron, y en mi opinión siguen sin entender.

No disponen de suficientes BTCs para manipularlos en la forma planteada. Por esa misma razón no existe un mercado de futuros de BTC.


En realidad, están muy asustados y no saben que hacer. Ven que el canario en la mina está empezando a dar señales que indican la debilidad del sistema monetario, pero no pueden hacer nada porque cada minero lleva el suyo propio consigo.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> 100.000 nuevos usuarios en 24 horas? :8:
> 
> *Bitcoin Exchange Coinbase adds 100,000 users in 24 hrs, Shows Surging Interest in Crypto*



El usuario coinbase estará contento.


----------



## tastas (4 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> 100.000 nuevos usuarios en 24 horas? :8:
> 
> *Bitcoin Exchange Coinbase adds 100,000 users in 24 hrs, Shows Surging Interest in Crypto*



La gente no aprende, coinbase va camino de convertirse en un mtgox 2.0 aunque en este caso la mano del gobierno usa podría estar muy presente.

taptap


----------



## Registrador (4 Nov 2017)

Oye por cierto hoy me acordé de la "barrera infranqueable" del Bitcoin del payaso Chaplan, cuánto decía que era? 2.800 euros?


----------



## Edu.R (4 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Oye por cierto hoy me acordé de la "barrera infranqueable" del Bitcoin del payaso Chaplan, cuánto decía que era? 2.800 euros?



Cualquier máximo era una barrera infranqueable. Ha habido ''cienes y cienes'' de ellas :XX:


----------



## Gian Gastone (4 Nov 2017)

la próxima barrera infranqueable serán los 10.000$ y si no tegusta esta barrera infranqueable tengo otras. Por ejemplo la barrera de los 0$.


----------



## tolomeo (4 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Oye por cierto hoy me acordé de la "barrera infranqueable" del Bitcoin del payaso Chaplan, cuánto decía que era? 2.800 euros?



Está soltando sus mierdas en el hilo del golpe de estado de pelomocho


----------



## Edu.R (4 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> la próxima barrera infranqueable serán los 10.000$ y si no tegusta esta barrera infranqueable tengo otras. Por ejemplo la barrera de los 0$.



No, el BTC es tan malo que si los compras, te regalan FIAT, y tienes que pagar para venderlos. En 2917 será asi, ya lo verás. No hay barreras infranqueables.


----------



## Claudius (4 Nov 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Los bancos centrales no poseen bitcoins porque han llegado tarde a una revolución que en un primer momento no entendieron, y en mi opinión siguen sin entender.
> 
> No disponen de suficientes BTCs para manipularlos en la forma planteada. Por esa misma razón no existe un mercado de futuros de BTC.
> En realidad, están muy asustados y no saben que hacer.





A Nueva economía, nuevos actores principales. A bote pronto los mayores bancos centrales de bitcoin podíamos decir que son Bitfinex, Coinbase y Bitstamp, Gdax, Kraken. Y en 1 par de años japoneses+koreanos, sin olvidar los exchange chinos que falta por definir su status.

En Coinbase, por ejemplo en sus capitales semilla hay 'incluso' bancos españoles. Y así muchas del sector.., inundadas por capital bancario a través de sus CVenture.

La banca siempre inyecta su dinero creado por obra del espíritu santo en nichos de mercado de sectores emergentes y estratégicos, para intentar tener el control de la expansión:

En las grandes inmobiliarias, en telecos, en energéticas, etc. y aquí en su día hicieron sus pinitos, solo es tirar de hemeroteca, como cuando entraron hace más de una década en las empresas de infraestructuras de fibra. (hablando de la banca hispana).


----------



## p_pin (4 Nov 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> En realidad tal y como está planteado, ese nuevo instrumento no es un contrato de futuros, sino algo más pareceido a un contrato por diferencias, que no es sino un derivado sobre un subyacente, cualquiera, que al vencimiento se liquida por el valor que resulta en la diferencia entre el precio del subyacente y el nominal del contrato.
> 
> En los contratos de futuros siempre, por deficinión, se entrega el subyacente, aunque los especuladores que operan en estos mercados, y que los proveen de liquidez, generalmente cierran sus operaciones antes del vencimiento, para evitar quedarse con el "género".
> 
> ...



Muy Buena y clara explicación

Pero yo no estoy de acuerdo en que no se pueda manipular los precios con los cfd´s (contrato por diferencias de precios). Y voy a dar mi punto de vista.

La naturaleza de este producto, cfd, es puramente especulativa, es decir, se gana o pierde la diferencia entre la compra y la venta. No hay más. 
No hay más intermediario que el broker, no hay más garantías que el broker, no hay más información que la que te da el broker (de volumen, de precio). Todo depende del broker, que no es un intermediario imparcial, como sí lo tienen los "contratos de futuros"
No es necesario tener btc para "vender" btc. En los futuros tampoco, pero al menos en los futuros, por "definición" el comprador te los podría reclamar.

Quiero dejar clara mi postura, el contrato de futuros es de los pocos instrumentos transparente... nada que ver con los cfd´s que son más opacos que los mineros desconocidos de Bcash

Es decir, yo también entiendo que el instrumento que CME va a sacar es un CFD, y si además es cierto lo que comenta jarella, que la liquidación es en efectivo, directamente me parece un instrumento para manipular la cotización

¿Cómo se puede manipular la cotización? (todo ésto es opinión por supuesto)

Para empezar y como decías, la conexión entre los cfd´s y los futuros es real, la demanda-oferta de uno se replica en el otro, y los cfd´s de los broker tiene la misma fecha de expiración que los futuros, imagino que de alguna forma obligan por legislación a que estén "conectados".

Pero la manipulación de la cotización vendría por el FIAT
Ellos tienen la capacidad de tener fiat "infinito", por tanto para ponerse cortos no necesitan BTC, tan sólo unas garantias en FIAT!, pueden hundir el precio hasta donde quieran sin un sólo BTC... y el mercado ya sabemos como funciona, una vela roja "potente", un rumor en la prensa que ellos manejan... y los especuladores, y gacelas salen por patas. Con el precio bajo y el efecto contagio en los exchange ya los tienes comprando btc reales a mitad de precio (si es que es eso lo que les interesa).... así hasta el siguiente "ciclo". 
Además se pueden permitir dejar posiciones cortas abiertas... les sobra el fiat, lo que se juegan es mucho más gordo

Recuerdo hace un tiempo, años quizas, que dije que yo saldría de BTC el día que se hicieran los cfd´s de BTC, desde luego esta noticia a mi me ha puesto en "alerta". A ver cómo reaccionan los precios, y su relación entre este posible CFD de BTC y el intercambio de BTC real


----------



## kikepm (4 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Muy Buena y clara explicación
> 
> Pero yo no estoy de acuerdo en que no se pueda manipular los precios con los cfd´s (contrato por diferencias de precios). Y voy a dar mi punto de vista.
> 
> ...



Bueno, tal y como yo lo entiendo, la manipulación es posible, pero el mecanismo no es exactamente el de vender futuros y ya está. Voy a comentar lo que creo que sucede con el oro, y luego lo extrapolamos al BTC.

Como ya comenté antes, los mercados de futuros permiten vender cantidades muy apalancadas de oro a futuro, lo que en un primer momento evidentemente influye en el precio del contado del oro.

Siendo el oro un mercado de dimensiones bastante grandes, manipular el precio a la baja requiere de la venta de un número importante de contratos de futuros. Esto, como bien dices, solo requiere de las garantáis en fiat, de las que los gobiernos disponen en cantidades ilimitadas. Pero dado que esto no lo pueden hacer directamente los bancos centrales por el escándalo que ello supondría en el mundo civilizado, llegan a acuerdos bajo mano con los bancos de inversión que les hacen el trabajo sucio. Como todo lo que sucede en el gran gobierno, en USA y EUropa, se hace entre bambalinas, en secreto, por eso la FED y el BCE no hacen públicas sus sesiones.

Entonces, en un primer momento, como digo, es posible manipular el precio a la baja. Pero este poder es limitado en el tiempo y en la profundidad de la manipulación.

¿Por que?

Porque solo pueden ocurrir dos cosas con todos esos contratos de futuros vendidos:

1. Que los mismos manipuladores compren contratos de futuros próximos a vencimiento, para evitar tener que hacer las entregas de oro.

2. Que a vencimiento entreguen el oro a los compradores de los contratos de futuros.


Supongamos que estamos en el caso 1.

Si los bancos centrales recompran los contratos de futuros, ello impulsará el precio al alza, en la misma forma en que antes la venta de dichos contratos lo aplastaba.

Entonces, la manipulación sigue siendo posible, pero tal y como yo lo veo solo pueden elegir el momento en que realizan las ventas masivas, lo cual es una ventaja, pero no una garantía para la manipulación. Quizás si se elige bien el momento, pánico en el mercado, situaciones de crisis, etc., sería posible realizar una manipulación neta a pesar de la recompra posterior de dichos contratos.

Ahora imaginemos el caso 2.

Si los bancos centrales y sus testaferros los bancos de inversión entregan oro físico a la liquidación, si se podría realizar la manipulación deseada. Pero debe entenderse que ello requeriría la entrega de fantásticas cantidades de oro físico.

Desconozco la realidad de los mercados de futuros de oro, pero creo que no es posible que se hagan estas entregas, y la forma de manipulación corresponde al caso 1.


Ahora, en mi opinión, la efectividad de esta forma de manipulación es muy cuestionable. Porque uno puede controlar el tempo de las entradas y salidas masivas al mercado, pero no puede controlar la reacción del resto de participantes en el mercado.

Existe una última posibilidad, que los bancos centrales estén entregando oro físico y ocultando la disminución de sus reservas. Pero esto tiene un límite, que estaría en la cantidad de oro total en sus manos.



Ahora, sobre el BTC.

Yo estaría muy tranquilo, por varias razones:

1. Los bancos centrales no poseen BTCs, por su propio origen. BTC es el dominio de los individuos libres, mayormente con una ideología muy concreta sobre el propósito, la naturaleza y el fín del dinero. 

Existe un sesgo brutal de los poseedores de BTC, no hay más que ver en este foro de que pie cojean los Mojon, Blue, remonster, por decir solo los más señalados.

Los bancos centrales son el producto del paradigma y la visión socialista de la sociedad (llámese este marxismo, keynesianismo, intervencionismo, etc.). Incluso creen muchos de estos que el dinero es lo que el gobierno decrete como tal ::. ¿Como no iba a pillarles con el pie cambiado algo que solo entusiasma a los radicales defensores de la liberta individual?

Por tanto, en conclusión, no poseen BTCs y no van a poder crear un futuro basado en el, mucho menos manipular por esta forma. Y la prueba es que aún no existe dicho futuro. Ni creo que llegue a existir para tal fin.

2. Vender futuros de BTC sin entrega de BTC, como ya he comentado arriba, requiere cerrar el círculo y recomprar esos u otros futuros, lo que limita enormemente la capacidad de manipulación.

3. Por último, y con esto creo que respondo a la cuestión de la manipulación vía CFDs. DEbemos ver estos como una simple apuesta sobre el valor futuro de un activo. No es más que eso. Una apuesta no puede de ninguna manera directa influir en el precio del activo. ¿Como podría de hecho? No existe mecanismo para la conexión entre el precio del activo y las apuestas que se hacen sobre el.

Por ejemplo, pensemos en apuestas deportivas. DE los miles de millones que mueven cada día, es improbable que influyan determinantemente en partidas de poker, futbol, etc.

¿Alguien cree que el volumen de las apuestas deportivas influye en su resultado? 

Ojo, no confundir esto con la posibilidad real de que alguien amañe un resultado deportivo. El precio de un activo como el oro no depende de un comité de 10 personas que lo dictan de forma centralizada, como si sucede por ejemplo con una partida de póker, un partido de futbol, o un tipon de interés interbancario.

Pero estas manipulaciones no tienen directamente nada que ver con el volumen de las apuestas realizadas sobre ellos.

La única vía posible es que los brokers de CFDs se cubran con posiciones en futuros. Y esto, en promedio, depende de las posiciones en CFDs de los inversores pequeños, que son neutrales con respecto al precio.


Así que no, en mi opinión, los CFDs no sirven para dicho propósito.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Nov 2017)

El exchange OkCoin considera que B2X debe ser considerado como una shitcoin más:

Twitter


GBTC anuncia que va a dumpear una morterada de BTCrash de noviembre a febrero (casi 187.000 unidades)

Bitcoin Investment Trust Announces Record Date for Distribution of Bitcoin Cash and Remittance of


----------



## tixel (4 Nov 2017)

No entiendo nada de futuros, cfd y demás trapalladas, y por eso han resultado instructivos para mí los post anteriores, pero creo saber que en el momento q bitcoin se meta en está mierda menos bitcoin será valga lo que valga, lo mismo q le paso al oro, q tambien representaba de peor manera q bitcoin la libertad economica individual y siendo también limitado como bitcoin sin embargo lo han secuestrado.
Todos los pasos que se están dando en bitcoin van en esa dirección, antes y por ahora es core intentado convertir bitcoin en una red de liquidaciones y cme creando instrumentos parecidos a los utilizan con el oro para manipular su precio, lo q dará lugar a una redistribución y que al final controlen el bitcoin como controlan el oro.
Todo esto estaba en el plan, todos sabiamos q bitcoin iba a tener que superar muchas barreras, y para eso Nakamoto penso en todo para que bitcoin tuviese la fortaleza para resistir estos más que seguros ataques, y por eso tenemos hard forks. Alabado sea Satoshi Nakamoto.


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (4 Nov 2017)

Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.


No suelo publicar nada de economía fuera de mi post sobre metales preciosos, pues mis conocimientos sobre los vericuetos económicos son muy limitados, pero ya que me habéis nombrado os adelanto algo que puede ser significativo en los próximos días, lo mismo ya sabeis de ello.

¿Hay un proyecto del gobierno indio llamado "Lakshmi"?

¿Quiere el gobierno indio cerrar los cripto-Distribuidores?

Ya sabemos lo que hizo Primer Ministro “Modi” el año pasado por estas fechas y sin previo aviso con los billetes más utilizados de la India.

A medida que los bitcoins alcanzan niveles récord, un panel gubernamental ha aconsejado al cierre de criptomonedas en la India.
El panel hizo la sugerencia para frenar el uso de criptomonedas en el país.

El informe aparece en un momento en que el precio de Bitcoin ha aumentado más de $ 7,000 después del anuncio del Grupo de Mercantile Exchange de Chicago (CME) el martes de que planea introducir futuros de bitcoin antes de fin de año, luego de la aprobación regulatoria. Tras el anuncio, Coinbase Inc agregó más de 100.000 usuarios en 24 horas.

En julio, Business Standard informó que el gobierno está considerando establecer una estructura reguladora para supervisar el comercio de bitcoin.


Según los expertos del mercado, la prohibición de criptomonedas o intercambios no funcionaría, ya que el comercio de monedas virtuales ha aumentado a nivel mundial y ha dado rendimientos extraordinarios. 


Sin embargo, la adopción de bitcoin también puede plantear varios problemas para el gobierno, ya que tenderá a perder su control sobre el sistema financiero.


En la actualidad, el bitcoin ronda la marca de Rs 4.90 lakh en India frente a Rs 1.79 lakh, donde tenía tres meses atrás el 2 de agosto de 2017.


En lugar de cerrar los criptomonedadores, el gobierno debería tomar medidas para frenar la compra y venta de bitcoins o criptomonedas en efectivo, dijo Hesham Rehman, CEO y Cofundador de Bitxoxo, un intercambio de bitcoins que opera en India . 


Mientras tanto, el consejero delegado de Credit Suisse Group AG, Tidjane Thiam, afirmó que el bitcoin es la "definición misma de una burbuja". "La mayoría de los bancos en el estado actual de regulación tienen poco o ningún apetito para involucrarse en una moneda que tiene tales desafíos contra el lavado de dinero", dijo Thiam.
"De lo que podemos identificar, la única razón hoy para comprar o vender bitcoins es hacer dinero, que es la definición misma de especulación y la definición misma de una burbuja", agregó.


El mes pasado, Business Standard notó que el gobierno está considerando la posibilidad de introducir su propia criptomoneda, cuyo nombre en código es "Lakshmi". Si se introduce, "Lakshmi" funcionaría con alguna variación de la tecnología blockchain empleada por bitcoin que verifica cada operación y descarta las transacciones duales empleando la misma moneda. Sin embargo, el Reserve Bank of India (RBI) tendría que resolver varias preguntas difíciles antes de presentar " Lakshmi ":


Según los informes, el gobierno está considerando la posibilidad de introducir su propia criptomoneda, cuyo nombre clave es "Lakshmi". Estando respaldados por un decreto, esto proporcionaría una alternativa a las criptomonedas populares no fiduciarias como bitcoin y ethereum. Si se introduce, "Lakshmi" funcionaría con alguna variación de la tecnología blockchain empleada por bitcoin que verifica cada operación y descarta las transacciones duales empleando la misma moneda. La introducción de una criptomoneda tan nueva, que sería moneda de curso legal junto con la rupia, requiere una acción legislativa en las enmiendas


“Más madera, es la guerra”
Recordar que India posee más de 40.000 toneladas de oro puro en manos de sus ciudadanos y conque “confisquen” una parte sustancial para su programa pueden tener una criptomoneda muy apetitosa.


Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Nov 2017)

Con respecto al inminente mercado de futuros que, como magistralmente ha explicado kikepm, se parece más a un CFD que a un futuro, pues poco podemos hacer. Allá cada cual con lo que le guste apostar y, si al CME le apetece construir un instrumento externo a Bitcoin como ese para apostar por una cotización, pues que lo haga. En poco o en nada nos va a afectar (y, además, no podemos impedirlo)

En el fondo es como si el CME hubiese anunciado una nueva lotería estatal que utilizase el minado de las cabeceras de los bloques de Bitcoin como fuente de aleatoriedad. Pero, en lugar de emplear el hash de la cabecera del bloque, utilizará el precio de cotización de Bitcoin.

Allá cada cual si quiere comprar lotería o no. Los usuarios tenemos cosas mucho más importantes en las que pensar.

EDITO: bueno, he pensado un poco más al respecto y, como no controlen de alguna forma el acceso a los bitcoins, van a favorecer con la aprobación del mercado de futuros un mecanismo de blanqueo de capitales muy goloso.

La gente va a poder comprar bitcoins con dinero en efectivo en el mercado negro y luego apostar a la contra por la misma cantidad en el mercado de futuros, logrando un sistema de compensación que podría blanquear automáticamente haciendo pasar el dinero en efectivo como una ganancia patrimonial en un broker.

Si esto lo aprueban así, sin más, Bitcoin pegará un petardazo hacia arriba de tres pares de cojones.


----------



## tixel (4 Nov 2017)

Otro escenario q se puede dar con el fork, que es parecido al planteado del hashrate pasando en masa a cash, pero en este caso solo se reparte entre las cadenas sw.
La dificultad de bitcoin acaba de subir hace pocos dias un 20 % y lo hara de nuevo antes del fork, si las cadenas sw quedan con un 50%-50% del hashrate es posible que no puedan funcionar quedando una sola cadena generando bloques, procesando transacciones, atrayendo mineros, etc que es la de cash.
Y no es una posibilidad fantasiosa, seguramente los porcentajes no seran esos, si creemos el apoyo a nya, serían aprox 17%-83% sw1-sw2 pero seguro que se repartirá el hashrate de alguna manera.
Cada uno q saque sus conclusiones de los posibles escenarios que se plantean. Sería una pena perder lo ganado este año.


----------



## Tin Rope (4 Nov 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Bueno, tal y como yo lo entiendo, la manipulación es posible, pero el mecanismo no es exactamente el de vender futuros y ya está. Voy a comentar lo que creo que sucede con el oro, y luego lo extrapolamos al BTC.
> 
> Como ya comenté antes, los mercados de futuros permiten vender cantidades muy apalancadas de oro a futuro, lo que en un primer momento evidentemente influye en el precio del contado del oro.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante esto que cuentas kikepm, a mi juicio hay que tener en cuenta varias cosas para comprender la realidad de posibles manipulaciones, y comprender o releer bien tu texto.

Las apuestas, CFDs, no tienen capacidad de influir en el precio. Eso es cierto en general y sería cierto siempre a mi criterio si la divisa que atesoran los ganadores de su apuesta no es bitcoin, ya que estas apuestas crearía una demanda de nuevos tenedores de bitcoin, y tenedores de bitcoin con mas poder adquisitivo (en btc).

Osea cuidado con tu afirmación: "Una apuesta no puede de ninguna manera directa influir en el precio del activo".

Porque en este caso el activo y la divisa de referencia coinciden o es muy posible que coincidan, y de la misma forma que los contratos en dolares sobre CFDs de petróleo o oro, hacen poderoso a usd o eur, los CFDs de btc hacen mas poderoso el btc, y mas habida cuenta, como bien refieres, que los tenedores de bitcoin tienen un perfil determinado y suelen ser creativos y exitosos aparte de su peculiar ideología(evidentemente hay una relación entre su ideología y su éxito que no voy a tratar aquí).


Cuidado porque esto podría hacer muy muy poderoso a btc. Imagimemonos usuarios que dejen de liquidar sus beneficios en usd y comiencen a dar cobertura en btc. De hecho estos contratos y apuestas les permite comprar contratos que den garantías ante oscilaciones en el precio de btc, a la par que dan liquidez al sistema(más todavía, otro factor importante), y realimenta la rueda de mas interesados en atesorar btc.

----------

En otro orden de cosas, su que relacionado y muy interesante es entender que la supuesta manipulación del oro y los mercados de futuros en general, no es tal y como nos lo venden.

Hasta un agricultor que compra/vende futuros, no quiere el subyacente, quiere ganar poder adquisitivo (dinero) y eso lo hace cultivando trigo y cubriendo riesgos de plagas o temporales con el mercado de futuros. Pero lo que el quiere es poder adquisitivo con el que sustentar a su familia, irse de putas y tomar farlopa o aumentar su popularidad y reputación con sirvientes, poseer ferraris o codeándose con la "yetset' por ejemplo. Son esas tendencias, esos deseos de nuestro ego, lo que empodera a las monedas Fíat históricamente.

Contaré también que es con ayuda del circo de la democracia y la sociedad del bienestar la que redirecciona el poder entre los creativos, productivos y exitosos y lo dirige hacia " la mara", "satán " hacía la política y los órganos de poder, los ociosos funcionarios y las improductivas infraesteucturas/servicios por ejemplo. Perdón por desviarme de lo que quería contar.

Las consecuencias de esas perogrulladas que acabo de contar es que los exitosos, los creativos, los productivos siempre usaron esa herramienta para evitar que "la mara" perjudicara su porvenir, que son la adquisición física de oro históricamente y después mediante la cobertura de lo que llaman oro/papel a través de esos contratos de los que hablamos en este hilo. Que han hecho muy bien su trabajo, ojo, siempre con la sombra de que iban a quebrar, que era una falsa, etc. ¿Porque esas dudas? Porque eran herramientas para protegerse del robo y se trata de propaganda de "satán". Lo cierto es que esos contratos han funcionado estupendamente y tienen como garantía nada mas y nada menos que la efectiva SEGURIDAD JURÍDICA. Para un neófito le parecerá chistoso esto, pero la realidad es que es una garantía muy poderosa, nada más y nada que el sistema en su conjunto se basa de que el andamiaje de esta sociedad en esa seguridad jurídica. Es lo que diferencia Honduras o Zimbague de Sanghai o Londres. Y no malinterpreten, en el momento que esa seguridad jurídica caiga, cae el estatus quo de esas culturas avanzadas, pero también 'satán', también todos sus privilegios y prerrogativas. Y eso es lo que no se puede tolerar. Por eso el sistema actual tambalea, hace aguas por todos lados pero no termina de caer. No es porque no necesite una purga, la necesita, y la necesita de raíz, nada de maquillajes, "no tiene que quedar piedra sobre piedra que no sea derruida".

De caer la seguridad jurídica se acaba el mundo tal y como lo conocemos y comenzaría algo parecido a un madmax tal y como se pronosticó en este foro.
Tener entonces oro físico o contratos de oro es a efectos de garantías, similar, idéntico en su función de preservar el estatus quo actual, de disfrutar de este tipo de sociedad.

Repito, todo el vendehumos de oro/papel es mera propaganda para evitar que la gente se proteja del robo de " satán", de los que manejan el poder. Son 'seguros", tanto como el sistema. Sin este sistema el oro no tendría la condición de seguro, como no tenia la condición de seguro para los africanos ancestrales o indígenas americanos prehispánicos por ejemplo.

Entonces, ¿por qué en este período de incertidumbre tan grande no está disparado el precio tal y como debe ser para cubrirse de los riesgos?
Porque han nacido otras herramientas que liman las asperezas que provocaban el poseer oro físico primero y oro papel después. El oro físico tenía los inconvenientes de su custodia, de su transporte, de comprobar su autenticidad, aceptación, etc. No son pecata minuta.
Nació pues los contratos de oro/papel donde podías salvar la incomodidad física, negociar con Tokio o Berlin o comprar por EBay a un comerciante chino por ejemplo. Esto es extrapolable a todos los apuntes contables virtuales, sea una cuenta bancaria, una cuenta PayPal o tarjeta visa, etc.

Pero sólo los apuntes de oro/papel(también las propiedades inmobiliarias, un cuadro de picaso, un diamante e infinidad de activos infalsificables pero con diversos problemas como liquidez, imposición de tributos, divisibilidad , etc) te salvan de los desmanes y tropelías de la imposición artificial de los tipos de interés, la expansión artificial del crédito, de la falsificación de la masa monetaria, etc. Es también acumulable la sangría de mantener el chiringuito del estado del bienestar, de la democracia, de la política, etc. Cientos de fugas que tienen que soportar los que no saben protegerse de este analfabetismo financiero con el que nos adoctrinan. En fin, no doy mas la chapa, espero que quede claro para un lector del nivel de mi abuela".

Vuelvo a preguntar ¿Qué ocurre ahora pues? ¿Porqué no se dispara el precio de oro papel?
Hay varias cosas, pero una clara es que los poseedores de esos contratos de futuros no quieren el subyacente, quieren el poder adquisitivo que le proporciona el apunte contable que satisface sus deseos en forma de seguridad familiar o caprichos para un soltero, o popularidad o las infinitas formas de satisfacer su ego que proporciona esta sociedad consumista y materialista.

Nunca quieren pagar el depósito, más la seguridad, más el transporte hasta su propiedad que les garantiza ese mercado de derivados. Es más, ha nacido una herramienta que diluye como un azucarillo en agua todas esas fricciones de transporte, depósito, seguridad que para el que no se lo crea, se puede ejecutar y te descuentan si reclamas el subyacente.
Y esa herramienta es bitcoin, la moneda descentralizada de uso generalizado (efecto red) que tiene liquidez y sólo requiere ciertos conocimientos para custodiar y transformar ese asiento contable en satisfacer tu ego, a precio casi cero, aunque sea convirtiéndolo a fiat momentáneamente, osea transformando el poder de la "mara" a casi cero. Una comisión de la venta para tu exchange y aparece tu deseo materializado en "la puerta de tu casa".

Se mantienen las garantías, se evita al mínimo la fricción de la "mara", a coste ridículo y te beneficias de no estar expuesto a la sangría de satán.

Es pues de cajón que no quieran que esté disponible la posibilidad de acceder al subyacente, con el oro papel no lo querían, pero ahora las cosas cambian, y ese exorbitante e inimaginable potencial de demanda que supone acceso a un subyacente apetitoso y deseado hace que hoy el bitcoin valga 7k y mañana 7k multiplicado por equis...

La monstruosa cantidad de demanda que está en juego es sencillamente inimaginable. A sumar las numerosas aplicaciones aparte de financieras que están en juego de las que SrMojon nis da pinceladas de cuando en cuando, donde hay un nicho también de proporciones apoteósicas.

Pero todo se juega en cosas muy burdas que todo el mundo puede palpar, nos quieren divididos, crispados, enfrentados y nos quieren sumisos, amuermados, analfabetos(sin acceso al subyacente, un "futuro descafeinado"). Nos quieren bajo su poder y eso está apunto de cambiar.

Pero como a la par, ellos son cada vez más torpes, mediocres, incluso más pobres, o por mejor decir, menos ricos, pero eso si enfermos, en declive y con menor" maligna creatividad", como fiel reflejo de la sociedad a la que representan y la que subyugan, y por contra los que estamos en el otro lado cada vez más despiertos, creativos, y lo que se manifiesta en la gráfica, más ricos, acá hay muchos millonarios ya que nos sale el dinero por las orejas(yo no eh amigos de hacienda). 

Sólo hay que pisar sobre seguro y esquivar las insulsos coletazos de esa bestia que da sus últimos coletazos ya moribunda. Los "últimos" se puede enquistar, ya que la capacidad de la bestia para no soltar su presa es torpe pero terriblemente poderosa.

Osea según esta exposición, palomitas y no nos dejemos engañar, separar, adocenar, hay mucha presión, pero todo marcha satisfactoriamente, sólo ser perspicaces y ver con que tretas nos salen "los mercenarios" y sus resortes, que se camuflan entre nosotros, en forma de forks, infundir miedo, descrédito, etc. Ojo avizor.

¡Futuros con acceso al subyacente y gol por toda la escuadra!

Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## tixel (4 Nov 2017)

Si, un tocho bastante gordo para lo poco que dice. Que bitcoin tiene un potencial casi infinito lo tenemos todos claro aqui.
El asunto ahora es decidir q es lo que es bitcoin, que por lo que se ve muchos solo son capaces de ver en bitcoin que su numerito en la pantalla sube.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2017 at 17:22 ----------

La retorica de core hace aguas una vez más. Mucho quejarse de los mineros, que si estaban centralizados y como puede quedar la cosa dentro de nada con un minero con el 52%


----------



## VictorW (4 Nov 2017)

Agradeciendo y valorando muchísimo las opiniones de todos, de verdad, la noticia de CME me parece la mejor desde la pasarela Fiat/BTC del año 2015.
Credibilidad como activo de inversión, propaganda mundial, mejora de percepción y adopción en USA, futura posibilidad de ETF... Nos esperan un 2018 de escándalo. Otro 650% de revalorizacion (actual 2017) los próximos 2 años y el BTC en 300.000euros


----------



## Tin Rope (4 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> EDITO: bueno, he pensado un poco más al respecto y, como no controlen de alguna forma el acceso a los bitcoins, van a favorecer con la aprobación del mercado de futuros un mecanismo de blanqueo de capitales muy goloso.
> 
> La gente va a poder comprar bitcoins con dinero en efectivo en el mercado negro y luego apostar a la contra por la misma cantidad en el mercado de futuros, logrando un sistema de compensación que podría blanquear automáticamente haciendo pasar el dinero en efectivo como una ganancia patrimonial en un broker.
> 
> Si esto lo aprueban así, sin más, Bitcoin pegará un petardazo hacia arriba de tres pares de cojones.



Genial aportación de blanqueo de capitales.

Pero si compras btc en el mercado negro y apuestas en contra en el mercado de "futuros" o sea te pones corto, y resulta que el bitcoin se dispara, podrás declarar pérdidas monstruosas con las que aliviar tu carga impositiva de cara a hacienda, que no es moco de pavo, pero con eso consigues además que tu saldo de dinero negro sea mayor.

Tendrías que abrir una posición corta(vender) en un mercado anónimo y ponerte largo(comprar) en este mercado de futuros descafeinado para que al subir el bitcoin, descienda tu saldo clandestino y florezca tu capital "blanqueado".

Mecanismos para todos los gustos y bolsillos...

Pero lo que me parece mas jugoso es lo otro, seguir siendo exitoso en tus emprendimientos mientras te haces pasar como un ludópata y arruinado apostador en bolsa, subiendo tu cartera de estraperlo y "aliviando el robo de hacienda". Si le da por caer el btc en sus tradicionales " burbujas" te haces rico oficialmente... Win win


----------



## tixel (4 Nov 2017)

Otro articulo sobre el flippening, cada día hay más. 
What Is 'The Flippening' to Bitcoin Cash and Is It Actually Possible? - Bitsonline

Escuchando hablaros de toda esa mierda financiera me entran arcadas. Podrá subir a la luna así, pero eso será cualquier cosa menos bitcoin. Además que así dudo que fuera a la luna como el oro no tiene el precio que debería tener. 
Para los que seguimos apostando por bitcoin, no por el engnedro ese que se hace pasar por el, las ganancias personales las ponemos en segundo plano sabiendo que son una consecuencia y sabemos tener paciencia. Mi vida no cambia nada porque me compre un Porsche 911 Turbo, pero la vida de todos si cambiará mucho si triunfa bitcoin. Y bth es bitcoin, btc es otra cosa.

Otro sobre el apoyo de los mineros a la nya. Varios se han dado de baja y unos cuantos apoyan explicitamnete a bth
SegWit2x NYA Status


----------



## Divad (4 Nov 2017)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> 
> ...



Está Rupee Blockchain representando al oeste asiático y existen comercios para pagar con ruppe
Twitter

También está DubaiCoin (DBIX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Una pregunta para los bitcoñeros,

Qué pasará cuando las pasarelas fiat/crypto excluya la necesidad de pasar por Bitcoin? 

VISA se ha casado con Monaco (ETH) y en cualquier momento distribuyen las tarjetas.

Por el bien común, espero que suban todas las chapas hasta el más allá ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (4 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El exchange OkCoin considera que B2X debe ser considerado como una shitcoin más:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Para qué querría alguien hacer público que va a vender algo en grandes cantidades en el futuro?
Eso sólo le hará venderlo a un precio menor.

taptap


----------



## p_pin (4 Nov 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo pongo en Spoiler para no alargar demasiado los post, poco que decir a esta primera parte




kikepm dijo:


> Entonces, en un primer momento, como digo, es posible manipular el precio a la baja. Pero este poder es limitado en el tiempo y en la profundidad de la manipulación.
> 
> ¿Por que?
> 
> ...



En esta parte yo apuntaría varias cosas

Anteriormente quise distinguir entre contratos de futuros y Cfds. Y no era por capricho. 
Los cfd´s NO tienen fecha de expiración. Bueno en realidad depende del broker que lo ofrece. Por ejemplo, conozco FXcm con el que tengo cuenta, y en el cfd del oro no tiene fecha de expiración. Otro broker IG, tiene otro "trapicheo", para no alargar pongo enlace donde leerlo (dos contratos uno pisando al otro, y viceversa en cada vencimiento...)

Invertir en materias primas | Trading commodities | IG
Gold Trading and Prices - FXCM

No sabemos qué instrumento va a acabar ofreciendo CME sobre BTC y las condiciones finales y completas, por un lado he re-leído la nota de prensa, y como decía jarella se liquida en efectivo:

_El nuevo contrato se liquidará en efectivo, con base en la tasa de referencia CME CF Bitcoin (BRR) que sirve como una tasa de referencia de una vez al día del precio en dólares estadounidenses de bitcoin_

Esa tasa tendrá como referencia los precios de 4 exchanges (Bitstamp, GDAX, itBit y Kraken)

Así que es posible que lo llamen "contrato de futuros", pero sea un "cfd´s disfrazado" con fecha de vencimiento



kikepm dijo:


> Ahora, en mi opinión, la efectividad de esta forma de manipulación es muy cuestionable. Porque uno puede controlar el tempo de las entradas y salidas masivas al mercado, *pero no puede controlar la reacción del resto de participantes en el mercado.*
> 
> Existe una última posibilidad, que los bancos centrales estén entregando oro físico y ocultando la disminución de sus reservas. Pero esto tiene un límite, que estaría en la cantidad de oro total en sus manos.



Pues aquí sí que discrepo
En este punto quizá algún forero más experimientado en "psicología dle mercado", como el forero JDEC_wow podría hacer algún comentario. Pero la reacción del mercado, el pánico, la euforia, el seguimiento de las huellas que dejan los "peces gordos" es ya uno de los pocos "métodos" para ganar con las inversiones. Y todo ésto, (que es pura opinión), lo tienen controladísimo



kikepm dijo:


> Ahora, sobre el BTC.
> 
> Yo estaría muy tranquilo, por varias razones:
> 
> ...



Como ha dicho quebractubre, la liquidez que va a aportar a BTC puede ser brutal.

La cuestión está en que hasta ahora la liquidez aportada a BTC se traducía en compras... mientras no sepamos más detalles, es un poco hablar por hablar... pero existe la probabilidad, desde que saquen este "instrumento", que la liquidez (en fiat "infinito") sirva para aportar ventas... es decir una de las características más importantes de BTC, el límite de emisión de coins, se habría "desbordado", ya no habría "escasez" para su negociación, al alta o a la baja
Por eso será importante saber si este instrumento tendrá su propia cotización o se referenciará a los exchanges (ésto sí me parecería buena noticia)

Lo cierto desde hace años es que el precio de venta de una moneda de oro es muy parecido (más costes de fabricación) al precio de cotización de los futuros de oro

Yo como decía, voy a seguir de cerca los acontecimientos, mi confianza está en BTC, es del _fiat del que no me fío_ :: ( y de los maras... qué son los maras, quebractubre?)


----------



## kikepm (4 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues aquí sí que discrepo...



Si se liquida en efectivo por la diferencia, es un CFD, tenga o no fecha de expiración. POr algo se llaman CFDs, que no es fluidomecánica computacional sino contratos por diferencias.

Sobre la capacidad de manipulación, por eso indiqué que en mi opinión es una forma de manipulación cuestionable. No lo afirmo rotundamente. Creo que no está exenta de riesgos.

Sobre la pérdida de escasez de BTCs no creo que esto llegue a ocurrir. De la misma forma que los futuros sobre oro no funcionan como dinero, solo aumentan las ventas a corto que permiten quizás manipular a la baja su precio, los futuros de BTCs, caso de que llegaran a existir, difícilmente podrían ser utilizados como dinero. 


Creo que BTC sigue viento en popa a toda vela, y no tanto por la cotización en fiat, que tiende hacia infinito con el tiempo, sino por la confianza que da la existencia de un sistema monetario noble, de dinero fuerte, no inflactable ni confiscable.


----------



## Tin Rope (4 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> ( y de los maras... qué son los maras, quebractubre?)




Mara (budismo) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

Es esa entidad que se ha representado siempre como mal. Satán, belcebú, demonio... Cada cual en su cultura.

Podíamos decir que ahora se le llama NWO, o nuevo orden mundial. El que controla y ostenta el poder a costa del ingenuo, adocenado, la víctima necesaria para que exista el amo, el dominador..

TODOS Y CADA UNO DE LOS TENTÁCULOS DEL "EJE DEL MAL". 

Que son muchos, y no sólo en economía/política. En todas formas de manifestación se cuela "la mara". Desde las amistades/relaciones sociales/familiares/laborales hasta la forma de "amar" está contaminada con chantajes, ego, dominación, poder, ni que decir tiene el ámbito de relación con Dios, de El Sustentador, de quien nos retribuye con dádivas a cada momento mostrándonos como es el amor puro, desinteresado. Mira los intermediarios de quien le supone representan esas instituciones(iglesias) para ver la corrupción que impera. Insuperable. Así en economía, en política y en esos otro ámbitos más discretamente pero con igual contaminación extrema, incluso perversiones aceptadas socialmente, protegidas como "la familia" y tamaño adoctrinamiento desde la etapa mas delicada, la niñez, contaminación que llevamos y cargamos después sobre nuestros hijos inconscientemente. En verdad es un término muy amplio y, en esencia es la "antítesis" de Dios.

Antes era mas usual este término, pero con " las maras" estas mafiosas de los carteles colombianos y demás dejó de usarse. 

No me enrollo más que habría mucho que decir y no viene a cuento en el hilo de bitcoin. Todo va esclareciendose, ¿lo notas? Lo hueles? Es el hedor de la bestia revolviéndose moribunda.


----------



## bavech (5 Nov 2017)

Saludos, una pena que no funionara r/btces, estoy desde Marzo sin trabajo, relajado gracias al BTC, hasta me metí en minería y aún me sobra algunos trozos de BTC.

¿como va el tema del Fork? ¿ya hay fechas? Seguimos apoyando a Core o nos pasamos a algo mejor?
¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## asilei (5 Nov 2017)

200.000 millones USD capitalización 
Global Charts | CoinMarketCap


----------



## tixel (5 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Está Rupee Blockchain representando al oeste asiático y existen comercios para pagar con ruppe
> Twitter
> 
> También está DubaiCoin (DBIX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> ...



Pues pasará que como el bitcoin no espabile y se empiece a comportar como se supone desde el principio que tenía que funcionar se lo comen vivo. Y con las transacciones a 10€ de media, los tiempos de confirmación de risa, ya podran sacar mucho eft, cfd y demás porquería que será un instrumento especulativo pero cualquier cosa menos un p2p cash system. Y estas son las novedades de core, mierda financiera como la ya conocida de sobra y que nos a llevado al sistema economico de mierda que tenemos manejado por los dueños de la impresora.
Mientras en cash están ya probando las atomic swaps para cambiar entre bth y otra crypto sin exchanges ni ostias y cosas utiles para los usuarios no para los especuladores.
Bitcoin Cash Support by DesWurstes · Pull Request #37 · decred/atomicswap · GitHub
También están mejorando los famosos tiempos de propagación que con los bloques grandes los de core decían que se harían inviables y utilizando el grafene protocol con los Extreme Thin Blocks en que solo se tienen que mandar unos pocos kb que podrían entrar incluso en un paquete IP.
Se nota a las leguas que btc se está convirtiendo en otra mierda financiera más y por eso a los que manejan el cotarro no les molesta demasiado, porque lo van a fagocitar y cash se está convirtiendo cada día en mejor moneda p2p fuera de las zarpas de estos miserables.
A lo mejor es buena noticia que el btc se convierta en eso y traiga dinero para el resto del mundo crypto y ya ahí salgan monedas interesantes, porque está claro que de btc no va a salir nada bueno.
 Scaling Bitcoin Stanford - Saturday Afternoon - YouTube


----------



## tixel (5 Nov 2017)

Estos son los enemigos de bitcoin cash.





Curioso ver a los hodlers ahí de primeras, pero si pensamos un poco más y este hilo es una muestra clarisima, los tios que simplemente acumulan btc esperando a que suban, conformandose con ver un numero en pantalla cada vez más grande, esperando cambiarlo a fiat otra vez para comprar 4 caprichos de mierda y pensarse los más listos de la clase y no utilizan bitcoin como moneda también son enemigos de cash, como sistema de pagos que pretende ser. Los que apostamos por cash apostamos porque el fiat que paso a btc ya no vuelve jamás a ser fiat.
No se porque coño no me saca los enlaces y las imagenes con el botón, es este:
https://i.redditmedia.com/g1DLkiiPsdDq_V8xLZ7gY2YiAQhWbQU7Qe7RQ-sT2pQ.jpg?w=1024&


----------



## p_pin (5 Nov 2017)

Pero entonces ya vendiste todos tus btc por Bcash no?... el día de la marmota


----------



## Registrador (5 Nov 2017)

Sobre las comisiones:

Hoy mismo se han estado minando transacciones con comisiones de 10 satoshis por byte:

Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics

Si alguien paga más comisiones es porque quiere. Me imagino que la inmensa mayoría de los usuarios acepta las comisiones que les pide el exchange o el wallet sin más. Pero cualquiera que tenga 2 dedos de frente no tiene porque pagar comisiones de 4 dólares (la comisión media hoy es de 4.60 dólares.):

Bitcoin Median Transaction Fee chart


----------



## Robertec (5 Nov 2017)

¿Se puede modificar la comisión en una transacción desde un Exchange?


----------



## tastas (5 Nov 2017)

Robertec dijo:


> ¿Se puede modificar la comisión en una transacción desde un Exchange?



El exchange create esa transacción, luego no. A menos que el exchange tenga esa opción.

taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> 2 dedos de frente, y ganas de ponerse a buscar e indagar qué comisión aplicar para que haya una cierta probabilidad (ni siquiera la certeza) de que la red te acepte la transacción en el próximo bloque. Y luego usar un wallet que te permita introducir a mano la cantidad exacta de fee.
> 
> Algo que claramente cualquier usuario "medio" no sabe hacer.
> 
> No intentemos poner como normal algo que no debe serlo.



En este mundo sólo hay una cosa cierta, el resto es todo incertidumbre, incluído Bitcoin.

¿Cuál es la certidumbre de que mañana tu banco siga operando, de que Paypal no cambie las condiciones de su servicio, de que SWIFT no sufra un ataque o de que VISA no sufra un hackeo en sus bases de datos?

¿Conoces cuál es el dato de toda esa incertidumbre? ¿No? Pues entonces no te quejes de que Bitcoin también incorpore una cierta incertidumbre en su funcionamiento.

Aunque, incluso teniendo una cierta incertidumbre, en Bitcoin esa incertidumbre es fácilmente medible y, por lo tanto, puede ser anticipada en la operativa.

Un nodo puede calcular perfectamente las comisiones por transacción que están circulando por la red y calcular con un grado seleccionable de certidumbre (95%, 99%, etc), las comisiones que debe incluir para meter la transacción que construye el usuario en los siguientes 2 ó 3 bloques.

También puedes conocer fácilmente cuántas confirmaciones debes esperar para, en función del importe de la transacción, resulte antieconómico el intentar revertir la cadena de bloques para cometer un fraude de doble gasto.

Todo eso es muy valioso.

¿Puedes decirme tú cuánto tiempo he de esperar para considerar una transacción de VISA como antieconómica de revertir? Porque puedo asegurarte que conozco gente a los que les han revertido una transacción bancaria meses después de haberse realizado y con un importe de menos de 1000 euros.


----------



## Claudius (5 Nov 2017)

Robertec dijo:


> ¿Se puede modificar la comisión en una transacción desde un Exchange?



Normalmente no. Son una forma más de rascar y monetizar sus servicios.


----------



## p_pin (5 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> 2 dedos de frente, y ganas de ponerse a buscar e indagar qué comisión aplicar para que haya una cierta probabilidad (ni siquiera la certeza) de que la red te acepte la transacción en el próximo bloque. Y luego usar un wallet que te permita introducir a mano la cantidad exacta de fee.
> 
> Algo que claramente cualquier usuario "medio" no sabe hacer.
> 
> No intentemos poner como normal algo que no debe serlo.



Pues a mi me parece "peligrosa" esa actitud de no "tener que ponerse a buscar o indagar" para hacer una transferencia de tu dinero... Con BTC tú banco eres tú, lo que tú te preocupes por la transferencia y movimiento de tus btc o de otras criptomonedas, va a ser toda la atención y seguridad que vas a encontrar


----------



## Claudius (5 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece "peligrosa" esa actitud de no "tener que ponerse a buscar o indagar" para hacer una transferencia de tu dinero... Con BTC tú banco eres tú, lo que tú te preocupes por la transferencia y movimiento de tus btc o de otras criptomonedas, va a ser toda la atención y seguridad que vas a encontrar



Tener coche en propiedad, requiere una serie de actitudes, aptitudes y finanzas.
Todo el mundo no podrá tener un vehículo en propiedad, y más en países del tercer mundo.

Ahora bien, siempre podemos mirar con perspectiva y usar otro medio de transporte público o privado. Hay varias opciones para moverse, no solo el tener coche en propiedad. Lo bueno, es que cada vez hay más opciones dónde elegir, solo hay que conocerlas.
:fiufiu:


----------



## remonster (5 Nov 2017)

Y el mongo de tixel que anda hasta las trancas de bcash se permite venir a decirnos cual es el bitcoin verdadero. Eres un pompero del criptomundo, asúmelo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Nov 2017)

En el subfloro Inversiones se rumorea que amazon podría empezar a aceptar criptomonedas porque ha registrado ya unos dominios URL muy peculiares:

amazoncryptocurrencies.com
amazoncryptocurrency.com
amazonethereum.com


----------



## tixel (5 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero entonces ya vendiste todos tus btc por Bcash no?... el día de la marmota



Ya veo que sigues sin saber como funciona el ignore. Si no he vendido los btc todavia es por un problema tecnico con el ledger q estoy en vias de solucionar con el soporte. No creo q mis btc sigan en mis manos a fecha del fork si es lo que te interesa.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En el subfloro Inversiones se rumorea que amazon podría empezar a aceptar criptomonedas porque ha registrado ya unos dominios URL muy peculiares:
> 
> amazoncryptocurrencies.com
> amazoncryptocurrency.com
> amazonethereum.com



En 2013 Amazon registro "amazonbitcoin.com":

Newly Registered Domain Name Lists - Whois API

Y casi 5 años después seguimos con el mismo rumor.

Para mi es el cuento de la lechera que algún día se hará realidad, pero vamos...


----------



## tixel (5 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En el subfloro Inversiones se rumorea que amazon podría empezar a aceptar criptomonedas porque ha registrado ya unos dominios URL muy peculiares:
> 
> amazoncryptocurrencies.comy
> amazoncryptocurrency.com
> amazonethereum.com



Criptomonedas puede ser, lo q es seguro es que con btc es imposible vender nada.

Por cierto, llevan unos dias con una conferencia en Standford sobre la escalabilidad de bitcoin y están saliendo cosas muy chulas como grafene que logra propagar un bloque de un mb en 2 kb o pruebas con bloques mucho más grandes de hasta un gb permitiendo más velocidad que visa y desmontando toda la retorica de core.


----------



## tixel (5 Nov 2017)

Si, en vez de hablar de mejoras técnicas que mejoren su uso como moneda, en btc lo único que sale son futuros, cfd, eft y noticias sobre si amazon se mete o no, como instrumento financiero que se está convirtiendo. Que os hagais ricos, pero ese no era el objetivo del plan sino una consecuencia.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Nov 2017)

Bendita consecuencia.

La mente abierta siempre.


----------



## Divad (5 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues pasará que como el bitcoin no espabile y se empiece a comportar como se supone desde el principio que tenía que funcionar se lo comen vivo. Y con las transacciones a 10€ de media, los tiempos de confirmación de risa, ya podran sacar mucho eft, cfd y demás porquería que será un instrumento especulativo pero cualquier cosa menos un p2p cash system. Y estas son las novedades de core, mierda financiera como la ya conocida de sobra y que nos a llevado al sistema economico de mierda que tenemos manejado por los dueños de la impresora.
> Mientras en cash están ya probando las atomic swaps para cambiar entre bth y otra crypto sin exchanges ni ostias y cosas utiles para los usuarios no para los especuladores.
> Bitcoin Cash Support by DesWurstes · Pull Request #37 · decred/atomicswap · GitHub
> También están mejorando los famosos tiempos de propagación que con los bloques grandes los de core decían que se harían inviables y utilizando el grafene protocol con los Extreme Thin Blocks en que solo se tienen que mandar unos pocos kb que podrían entrar incluso en un paquete IP.
> ...





tixel dijo:


> Si, en vez de hablar de mejoras técnicas que mejoren su uso como moneda, en btc lo único que sale son futuros, cfd, eft y noticias sobre si amazon se mete o no, como instrumento financiero que se está convirtiendo. Que os hagais ricos, pero ese no era el objetivo del plan sino una consecuencia.



Sabes algo de las sidechains? Mojoncito estaba muy ilusionado a principio de año y ya ni lo menciona. Se puede saber como va el proyecto y sus ganas de comerse todo criptolandia? ::

Siento preguntarte a ti, pero eres de los pocos que aporta fuentes respecto al Bitcoin.


----------



## remonster (5 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si, en vez de hablar de mejoras técnicas que mejoren su uso como moneda, en btc lo único que sale son futuros, cfd, eft y noticias sobre si amazon se mete o no, como instrumento financiero que se está convirtiendo. Que os hagais ricos, pero ese no era el objetivo del plan sino una consecuencia.



Hacerte rico es tu único plan y el de otros trolles mezquinos que pululan por aqui. La envidia os corroe y deseais la ruina de los bitcoineros. Pero el karma es muy cabrón...

El plan de los bitcoineros es hacer un Mundo mejor, liberarnos del yugo bancario, y accesoriamente dar por el culo a tipos como tu. Poder hacer todo eso y además hacerte multimillonario es la rehostia. Orgasmo total. Agua y ajo pa ti.


----------



## barborico (5 Nov 2017)

Forkgen: automated fork coin generator

lol

Lo de angle of logo me ha matao


----------



## Curiosity (5 Nov 2017)

Parece que aún quedan empujones antes del fork..La verdad no me hubiese creido este precio a principios de año y sigo creyendo que la mayoría amplia de la gente sigue sin tener ni idea de lo que es BTC.


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Nov 2017)

Proyección del precio del bitcoin segun su crecimiento anterior. Hasta los 10000$


Fuente: Cosecha propia.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (5 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues pasará que como el bitcoin no espabile y se empiece a comportar como se supone desde el principio que tenía que funcionar se lo comen vivo. Y con las transacciones a 10€ de media, los tiempos de confirmación de risa, ya podran sacar mucho eft, cfd y demás porquería que será un instrumento especulativo pero cualquier cosa menos un p2p cash system. Y estas son las novedades de core, mierda financiera como la ya conocida de sobra y que nos a llevado al sistema economico de mierda que tenemos manejado por los dueños de la impresora.



Claro que sí, guapi.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si, en vez de hablar de mejoras técnicas que mejoren su uso como moneda, en btc lo único que sale son futuros, cfd, eft y noticias sobre si amazon se mete o no, como instrumento financiero que se está convirtiendo. Que os hagais ricos, pero ese no era el objetivo del plan sino una consecuencia.



Ni tú ni nadie puede imponer qué tipo de uso deben dar los usuarios a la red Bitcoin. La red Bitcoin es libre y, con la confianza descentralizada que ofrece, sus usuarios haremos lo que nos venga en gana. Te guste a ti o no.

Si la gente ha encontrado usos más valiosos para Bitcoin y está dispuesta a pagar comisiones más elevadas por el espacio en la cadena de bloques, pues te jodes y compites en igualdad de condiciones con ellos porque BITCOIN ES UN EXPERIMENTO DE LIBRE MERCADO.

¿Qué vosotros queréis crear una shitcoin con algún "mecanismo mágico" que se encargue de garantizar que únicamente se emplee como medio de pago? Perfecto, creadla y dejad de dar por culo, pero creadla con PROTECCIÓN FRENTE A REPLAY ATTACK o, de lo contrario, no os extrañéis si la comunidad Bitcoin os termina considerando como atacantes de la red.

El problema de fondo es que tú y otros miopes como tú pensaron desde el principio que Satoshi se limitó a inventar un simple medio de pago. No somos los usuarios de BItcoin los que estamos intentando limitar vuestra libertad a la hora de utilizar la red Bitcoin como queráis, sois los bigblockers los que estáis intentando imponernos a nosotros las limitaciones en el tipo de uso que podemos hacer de la red porque no estáis dispuestos a competir en igualdad de condiciones con el resto de usos posibles.


----------



## Emeregildo (5 Nov 2017)

Viendo que de momento 2X no cuenta con Replay protection sería bueno dejarse de discusiones entre small blockers y bigblockers y empezar a averiguar como poder protegernos frente a este hardfork y no perder nuestros bitcoin.

Información que he sacado de este video con Paul Sztorc, Tone Vays y Jimmy Song. A partir del min 17.

Scaling B2X Future w/ Paul Sztorc - YouTube

Resulta que deberíamos centralizar todos los bitcoins en una unica dirección.

Incluir en esa dirección al menos un satoshi proviniente de un faucet de confianza y cuya principal caracteristica es que este anclado unicamente a una cadena, es decir que provenga de una COINBASE Y sea imposible replicar en la otra cadena.

En ese momento mover todos los Bitcoins a otra dirección.

Después, en esa dirección en la que previamente teníamos los Bitcoins estarán los B2X y solo tendríamos que importar esa clave privada a un wallet B2X y moverlos a un exchange que los soporte para poder venderlo.

No he entendido muy bien el tema del Faucet y como conseguir uno de esos satoshis. y Porque tiene que ser ahí. Agradecería que alguno de los sabios me discutan si esto es así, si lo he entendido bien.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Viendo que de momento 2X no cuenta con Replay protection sería bueno dejarse de discusiones entre small blockers y bigblockers y empezar a averiguar como poder protegernos frente a este hardfork y no perder nuestros bitcoin.
> 
> Información que he sacado de este video con Paul Sztorc, Tone Vays y Jimmy Song. A partir del min 17.
> 
> ...



Habría otra forma de hacer un "split" de tus bitcoins en ambas cadenas y así poder gastar los shitcoins2X y mantener tus bitcoins a salvo de replay attacks.

Además, el método no requeriría de la participación de un minero que te hiciese llegar las monedas minadas con coinbases distintas.

El método sería utilizando las transacciones aplazadas en el tiempo (timelock).

Cuando ocurra el fork, inevitablemente tendremos dos monedas distintas, nuestro Bitcoin por un lado y la shitcoin2X por el otro. Una de las dos redes tendrá más potencia de minado que la otra lo que provocará que una cadena vaya "por delante" de la otra.

Pues bien, la forma de hacer el "split" consistiría en construir una transacción desde la moneda que estuviese "más adelantada" a una dirección de tu propia billetera y cuyo "timelock" fuese el del último bloque minado.

Una vez fuese incorporada esa transacción en la cadena de bloques "adelantada", nos iríamos a la moneda cuya cadena de bloques va "más atrasada" y gastaríamos los mismos bitcoins, pero enviándolos a una tercera dirección que también tuviésemos en nuestro poder.

Si esta última transacción entra en un bloque anterior al número de bloque en el que teníamos el "timelock" de la cadena adelantada, pues entonces se produce el "split" porque hemos gastado algo en la cadena corta que todavía no podía haber sido gastado en la cadena larga.

Si la última transacción en la cadena corta no entrase antes del timelock, pues no pasaría nada porque todas las direcciones que hemos empleado en ambas cadenas son de nuestra propiedad y, por lo tanto, podemos seguir intentándolo de nuevo hasta que consigamos efectuar el split.

Resumen: bloqueamos los bitcoins con un timelock al último bloque minado en la red de cadena larga y, una vez ha entrado la transacción en un bloque de la cadena larga, tenemos como margen de maniobra la diferencia en el número de bloques entre ambas cadenas para intentar colar un "doble gasto" en la cadena corta que logrará el split en las monedas de ambas cadenas.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2017 at 00:24 ----------




Emeregildo dijo:


> No he entendido muy bien el tema del Faucet y como conseguir uno de esos satoshis. y Porque tiene que ser ahí. Agradecería que alguno de los sabios me discutan si esto es así, si lo he entendido bien.



Yo no soy un "sabio", pero el tema es sencillo y creo que puedo ayudarte a entenderlo. Cuando hay un fork, las monedas que fueron minadas antes del fork corren el riesgo del "replay attack" en ambas cadenas porque comparten la UTXO en ambas cadenas. Para hacerlo fácil y entendible para los novatos, podríamos simplificarlo en que las monedas minadas antes del fork, aparecen como saldos disponibles en las mismas direcciones en ambas cadenas, así que una orden de gasto en una cadena, puede replicarse en la otra.

Sin embargo, a partir del fork, las nuevas monedas que se otorgan como recompensa de minado en ambas cadenas (coinbase), son distintas porque son diferentes UTXO (simplificando, se asignan como recompensas de minado de bloque a distintos mineros y a distintas direcciones).

Por lo tanto, una manera sencilla de garantizar el "split" de tus bitcoins es "mezclar" en una misma transacción todos tus ahorros como un input + un segundo input que consista en alguna cantidad de monedas minadas con posterioridad al fork.

De esta forma, esa transacción sólo puede ser aceptada como válida en aquella cadena de bloques que otorgó como recompensa esas monedas minadas con posterioridad al fork.

El problema de utilizar este método para independizar tus bitcoins de los shitcoins2X es que necesitas que alguien te "preste" o te venda algunas monedas minadas con posterioridad al fork, y eso no es tan sencillo como parece. Yo personalmente prefiero el sistema del "timelock" que, aunque tampoco es sencillo de construir, no me hace depender de favores de terceros.

ATENCIÓN NOVATOS: si no habéis entendido nada, no os preocupéis porque es un asunto muy complicado y sólo los usuarios avanzados y/o con mucha experiencia entenderán la terminología de las tripas de Bitcoin. No tenéis que preocuparos por el asunto del fork porque en cuestión de días, los desarrolladores, los wallets y los exchangers decentes, suelen implementar mecanismos sencillos para hacer el split. Esto de lo que estamos hablando es para hacerlo "a pelete".


----------



## sirpask (6 Nov 2017)

Rodos Bitcoin comunicándose vía Radio F.M.

Twitter

Bitcoin usando las obsoletas vías de intercambio de información del siglo XX.

hubo hace tiempo una noticia sobre que Google (o una de las big big four) estaba comprando todas las lineas antiguas de telégrafos....


----------



## Ragnar (6 Nov 2017)

donde se pueden comprar bitcoins? se puede empezar con 0,01 por ejemplo? ::


----------



## sirpask (6 Nov 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> donde se pueden comprar bitcoins? se puede empezar con 0,01 por ejemplo? ::



¿Con 0.01BTC? Por supuesto.... entra en localbitcoins, creas una cuenta pagas 70 eurillos y ya tienes tus 0.01 BTC

Asi de facil.


Aquí una vez regalaron... unos 51$.. hace no mucho , ojo a mas de 100 personas.


----------



## tastas (6 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ATENCIÓN NOVATOS: si no habéis entendido nada, no os preocupéis porque es un asunto muy complicado y sólo los usuarios avanzados y/o con mucha experiencia entenderán la terminología de las tripas de Bitcoin. No tenéis que preocuparos por el asunto del fork porque en cuestión de días, los desarrolladores, los wallets y los exchangers decentes, suelen implementar mecanismos sencillos para hacer el split. Esto de lo que estamos hablando es para hacerlo "a pelete".



Y no tan novatos. Suficientemente mal lo pasé para deshacerme de mis bch del monedero electrum. Todo salió bien pero yo tengo todo en el trezor ahora, esperando a que hagan el apaño para cambiar los 2x.



taptap


----------



## sirpask (6 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de este?
> 
> *Bitcoin will implode one day, warns*Saudi billionaire Prince Alwaleed*​*
> Pues ayer...
> ...




Este tiene pinta de que ha dejado sin dueño una buena billetera BTC...


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Cómo está la cosa para acceder a los bitcoin gold? ¿Hay algún monedero y se importa el wallet.dat de los bitcoin originales, como hubo con los BTC Crash?



Coinomi. Sigue estas instrucciones:
Collecting your free Bitcoin Gold ($BTG) coins with Coinomi : Coinomi Support

El proceso es igual a BCH, de todas formas, yo los miro pero no los toco hasta que no me entere cómo mover de forma segura los SegWit2x.

Una pena, porque viendo la cotización me entran ganas de cambiarlos todos ahora a 0.02

Bueno, ahora caigo que he leido que aunque los puedas ver, es mejor no moverlos hasta que hayan acabado con las pruebas de la red BTG (la _testnet_ o algo así)

---------- Post added 06-nov-2017 at 10:39 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Aquí una vez regalaron... unos 51$.. hace no mucho , ojo a mas de 100 personas.



El regalo de Reyes... 

me lo perdí, joder... 

qué coraje me da...

De todas formas, aquí ya invitaron a "una birra" en 2016... lo dejé pasar procastrinando... y terminé tomándome como unas 10 jajaja... ¡no me puedo quejar!

Desde luego aquí hay gente muy generosa


----------



## candelario (6 Nov 2017)

bermu dijo:


> El Rofex empezará a custodiar Bitcoins
> El mercado de futuros más grande del país sigue a la CME en incorporar criptomonedas
> 
> El mercado de futuros Rofex ofrecerá el servicio de custodia de Bitcoins hacia fin de año. La noticia llega dos días después de que la CME Group (la Bolsa Mercantil de Chicago, la mayor en el mundo) anunciara el lanzamiento de los futuros para la criptomoneda más popular.
> ...



Los bitcoin los tienes que custodiar tu.

La primera regla del bitcoin es que no eres dueño de tus bitcoins si no eres el unico conocedor de las claves privadas.


----------



## tixel (6 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sabes algo de las sidechains? Mojoncito estaba muy ilusionado a principio de año y ya ni lo menciona. Se puede saber como va el proyecto y sus ganas de comerse todo criptolandia? ::
> 
> Siento preguntarte a ti, pero eres de los pocos que aporta fuentes respecto al Bitcoin.



El Mojoncito ese no tiene puto criterio o no lo ves. No se nada de las sidechains aunque supongo que es el mismo cuento que la LN y que privatizará-centralizará el sistema.
En cualquier caso para mi core no es bitcoin y me importa poco lo que hagan en esa rama. 
Esta claro que soy de los pocos que trae algo de información a este hilo, los demás son to the moon, insultos y a llegado a 7000$ y eso es bitcoin.


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Nov 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> donde se pueden comprar bitcoins? se puede empezar con 0,01 por ejemplo? ::



Primero aprende cómo custodiarlos y manejarlos bien, es muy fácil, pero es lo primero y hay que tenerlo muy claro.

Además de localbitcoins puedes usar un exchange para empezar o bitsquare Bisq - The P2P exchange network

Se puede empezar con menos que eso, con 10€ ó 20 €, con cualquier cantidad, sólo ten en cuenta las comisiones.


----------



## tixel (6 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ni tú ni nadie puede imponer qué tipo de uso deben dar los usuarios a la red Bitcoin. La red Bitcoin es libre y, con la confianza descentralizada que ofrece, sus usuarios haremos lo que nos venga en gana. Te guste a ti o no.
> 
> Si la gente ha encontrado usos más valiosos para Bitcoin y está dispuesta a pagar comisiones más elevadas por el espacio en la cadena de bloques, pues te jodes y compites en igualdad de condiciones con ellos porque BITCOIN ES UN EXPERIMENTO DE LIBRE MERCADO.
> 
> ...



Pero que coño me estas contando chalao. Tomate la medicación, macho, que estás muy mal y ya tienes que agarrarte a discursitos de mierda que no dicen nada. Hablandome de libertad en core Tu deliras.
Y lo de que nos creamos una moneda, actualizate macho que ya se creo hace un par de meses, no te preocupes por nosotros preocupate por tí, no vaya a ser que seas rico en una cadena que no se mueve ni funciona, ya verás que chiste después, y es una posibilidad que pase, no ningun deseo ni mal de ojo.


----------



## tixel (6 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Viendo que de momento 2X no cuenta con Replay protection sería bueno dejarse de discusiones entre small blockers y bigblockers y empezar a averiguar como poder protegernos frente a este hardfork y no perder nuestros bitcoin.
> 
> Información que he sacado de este video con Paul Sztorc, Tone Vays y Jimmy Song. A partir del min 17.
> 
> ...



Para protegerse, ah o sea que hay que protegerse, que yo sepa los de cash están todos tranquilitos con el fork.
Si te quieres proteger, renunciando a los posibles pajaros volando de los b2x que te puedan caer, es no tener un btc el día del fork y meter esos btc en otra cripto, como eth que está bajisima, igual que otras alt, o en cash o si te arriesgas tether, aunque yo prefiero usdt y esperar tranquilamente. Despues ya actuaras segun veas porque arriesgarse a dejar el dinero en una cadena que puede quedar muerta es un riego muy grande para mí.


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Nov 2017)

Una pregunta, para protegerse del ataque de repetición (replay attack) el del canal BTC Andrés comentó que las cantidades transferidas deben ser idénticas en ambas cadenas, así que si añadimos una cantidad extra comprada en un exchange y movemos el nuevo total (lo que había en la bifurcación más el extra añadido), esa montante total no podrá ser idéntico en la otra cadena y por lo tanto no será válido el replay attack.

Ahora Sr. Mojón añade el detalle de que ese extra añadido debe proceder de un minado posterior a la bifurcación ¿hasta qué punto es importante este detalle? ¿no vale cualqueir cantidad comprada directamente en un exchange o bitsquare o donde sea?

---------- Post added 06-nov-2017 at 11:09 ----------




Timetwister dijo:


> No entiendo. ¿Qué problema puede haber de pasar los gold a un exchange y cambiarlos por BTC?



El Replay Attack de los cojones, que además de no entender cómo puede suceder eso en dos cadenas ya independientes, me tiene acojonado.

Sí, ya sé que los de BTG han anunciado que tienen protección frente a este ataque, pero antes dijeron que no... yo no me fio...

EDITO: No, perdona, no había leido bien. Al parecer, la red no está en funcionamiento o no lo estaba cuando lo leí, porque las cosas van rápido aquí.


----------



## tixel (6 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Rodos Bitcoin comunicándose vía Radio F.M.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



No se que tiene de particular, el medio fisico puede ser un cable, ondas de radio, luz, pero lo que hay al final son pulsos. No es distinto de lo de HAM Radio. Vamos, que podrías hacer todo Internet así. Lo jodido es el ancho de banda.
Avances en cash y las mentiras de core del aumento cuadrático






La presentacón en ingles aquí, si alguien la quiere ver
No se porque no me funciona el botón de los enlaces ultimamente.
Scaling Bitcoin Stanford - Saturday Morning - YouTube

---------- Post added 06-nov-2017 at 11:22 ----------

Scaling Bitcoin Stanford - Saturday Morning - YouTube
Scaling Bitcoin Stanford - Saturday Morning - YouTube

---------- Post added 06-nov-2017 at 11:33 ----------

Le dijo la sarten al cazo


----------



## fjsanchezgil (6 Nov 2017)

candelario dijo:


> Los bitcoin los tienes que custodiar tu.
> 
> La primera regla del bitcoin es que no eres dueño de tus bitcoins si no eres el unico conocedor de las claves privadas.



Que bueno tu avatar!!!

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (6 Nov 2017)

Un acertijo, si la red bitcoin va a unos 4tps, ahora con sw no se si anda por 10tps aunque la mayoria de las direcciones no son sw. Si baja el hashrate un 40% siendo generosos, recordando que están señalando el 85% más o menos que van a dejar de minar core en esa fecha, ¿a cuanto va a quedar el tps? Si el precio baja, por que de repente salió otra moneda que le lleva parte del valor y la gente empieza a vender, ¿que pasará? Te quedarás como un tonto mirando para la pantalla como cuando subía viendo como aquello baja y baja y tú no puedes hacer nada de nada, o vais a empezar con las comisiones de 100€ para abrir boca.
Que conste que no le deseo a nadie que "pierda" lo "ganado", pero lo interesante en este caso sería aprovecharlo para arriesgandote un poco, multiplicar los bitcoins. Yo solo pensando en que cash va a ser el único bitcoin otra vez y que puedo multipicar mis bitcoins por más de 10, me pongo loco.
Edito:Acabo de releer el mensaje y cuando digo arriesgar, me parece una posición bastante más arriesgada quedarse en core, que de una manera u otra se va a ver afectado con el hashrate que meterlo todo en cash o otra alt y esperar a ver que pasa, porque en el peor de los casos lo que vas es a perder un pequeño porcentaje, pero no te vas a quedar en una cadena con una incertidumbre total sobre como va a funcionar. Como inconvenientes, es que no recibes b2x que ahora me parece que los "valoran" en más de 1500$. Yo no lo creo y si lo creo es que eso es lo que va a bajar la otra cadena o sea que no creo que haya ese dinero gratis que hubo con cash.


----------



## sirpask (6 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se que tiene de particular, el medio fisico puede ser un cable, ondas de radio, luz, pero lo que hay al final son pulsos. No es distinto de lo de HAM Radio. Vamos, que podrías hacer todo Internet así. Lo jodido es el ancho de banda.
> Avances en cash y las mentiras de core del aumento cuadrático
> 
> 
> ...



El problema va a estar en los monopolios mediaticos. Si al final todos los Tier son de los mismos dueños, Bitcoin puede ser secuestrado.
Está muy bien usar comunicacion digital y clasica analogica para no depender de los mismos.


----------



## tixel (6 Nov 2017)

Por supuesto. A mi me encantaba y estuve por meterme pero por pereza y porque aquello en mi zona estaba en pañales de todo en guifi.net que es para crear una infraestructura de internet por medio de enlaces wifi fuera del control del establishment.
Esperemos, y no creo que tengamos que llegar a tanto, a ellos les interesa que la gente utilice sus redes y pague y hay mucha gente poniendo soluciones a estos temas de privacidad y con la blockchain es cuestión de tiempo que toda la infraestructura de espionaje, censura, etc no les valga absolutmente para nada. Yo espero que en el futuro de alguno de esos proyectos que algunos iluminaos de este hilo llaman shitcoins, la gente tenga cacharros como las raspberry en su casa, que seran plug and play y los tendran enchufados todo el día y les pagaran una cantidad al año en esa shitcoin por crear infraestructura de internet, para soportar bitcoin y un montón de proyectos de beneficio común. Eso es un win-win y lo que espero de la revolución bitcoin y no el yo me pillo un 911 turbo y soy el más listo, y esto tampoco es algo que este en la agenda de core


----------



## Claudius (6 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> La presentacón en ingles aquí, si alguien la quiere ver
> No se porque no me funciona el botón de los enlaces ultimamente.



[youtube]BPNs9EVxWrA[/youtube]
Scaling Bitcoin Workshops - Presentations

Te la he puesto, que creo no se podía ver.
Veo que se hizo en Stanford. Interesante, gracias.


----------



## Antonius Block (6 Nov 2017)

Agradeciendo los interesantes comentarios pros de Sr. Mojón y Emeregildo planteo lo siguiente a ver si es correcto:

1.- Digamos que tengo en un monedero 1 bitcoin antes del fork del BX2. Llega el 16 de noviembre y el bloque donde se separan ambas cadenas. Ok.

2.- El problema que se plantea es que cualquier transacción desde o hacia mi monedero con 1 btc sería reconocida por ambas cadenas de bloques, lo que posibilita el dichoso replay attack y podemos tener un problema a la hora de separarlos.

3.- Posible solución fácil y aquí viene la pregunta de si esto sería correcto: Digmos que aparte de ese 1 bitcoin tengo también 0.1 bitcoin en Bitfinex en esas mismas fechas.
Bitfinex a partir del HF creará en su plataforma ambas monedas, conque tendré en su web 0.1 btc y además me dará 0.1 BX2.
El siguiente paso sería mandar separadamente cada uno de esos 0.1 a mi monedero original.
Dado que esos 0.1 ya están separados y pertenecen ya cada uno a su respectiva cadena, digamos que "contagiarán" cada uno a su respectivo 50%, de ese bitcoin que tengo en mi cartera, por lo que ya quedaría inmunizada al replay attack. ¿Lo he entendido bien?

La metáfora es como estar mirándote en el espejo del baño intentando escapar de tu reflejo y que de repente venga un "mago-comodín" que te pone un sombrero sin que eso llegue a reflejejarse en el espejo, no sé si me explico.


----------



## tixel (6 Nov 2017)

Otra propuesta que esta saliendo en scaling bitcoin. Sirve para reducir la varianza de los bloques y todos esten entre los 8 y los 12 minutos.
https://arxiv.org/pdf/1709.08750.pdf


----------



## andIfeelfine (6 Nov 2017)

A mi lo que más me ha gustado es la propuesta de Tadge Dryja (creador de Ligtning Network) de los discreet log contracts, que haría la mayor parte de usos de las ICOs en Ethereum obsoletas.
Tadge Dryja (Lightning Network): Discreet Log Contracts : Bitcoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Agradeciendo los interesantes comentarios pros de Sr. Mojón y Emeregildo planteo lo siguiente a ver si es correcto:
> 
> 1.- Digamos que tengo en un monedero 1 bitcoin antes del fork del BX2. Llega el 16 de noviembre y el bloque donde se separan ambas cadenas. Ok.
> 
> ...



La idea es buena, pero ese truco sólo funcionaría si Bitfinex te enviase a ti unos tokens minados con posterioridad al bloque del fork.


----------



## p_pin (6 Nov 2017)

No sé si se ha puesto por aquí, se trata de un resumen de la posición respecto al fork, de los "20 exchanges con más volúmen"

Hay que tener en cuenta que es de hace unos días, por tanto desde entonces ha podido haber novedades

To B2X or Not to B2X: How Exchanges Will List the SegWit2x Coin


----------



## bavech (6 Nov 2017)

Hola, ya que nadie me respondió, me puse a investigar ya estoy más o menos al día.

Seguiremos apoyando a Core, hasta el momento no hay nada mejor, la capitalización lo demuestra, pero esperábamos que Cash muriera y no lo ha hecho.. hasta ha aumentado el poder de minado... Pienso que el negocio de los mineros de Cash y Segwit2x no es el BitCoin, seguramente les pagan FIAT por el servicio de dividir Bitcoin.

¿o me equivoco?


----------



## tixel (6 Nov 2017)

bavech dijo:


> Hola, ya que nadie me respondió, me puse a investigar ya estoy más o menos al día.
> 
> Seguiremos apoyando a Core, hasta el momento no hay nada mejor, la capitalización lo demuestra, pero esperábamos que Cash muriera y no lo ha hecho.. hasta ha aumentado el poder de minado... Pienso que el negocio de los mineros de Cash y Segwit2x no es el BitCoin, seguramente les pagan FIAT por el servicio de dividir Bitcoin.
> 
> ¿o me equivoco?



Totalmente, estas más perdido q un pulpo en un garage. Es tan dificil leer tantos despropositos juntos q ni me voy a molestar en explicarte donde tienes el culo.

Y para seguir el apoyo a sw2x se utiliza esta página:
http://segwit.party/nya/


----------



## michinato (6 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La idea es buena, pero ese truco sólo funcionaría si Bitfinex te enviase a ti unos tokens minados con posterioridad al bloque del fork.



Lo que comentas es una posibilidad.

Supongo que los exchanges que pretendan listar y negociar B2X llevarán tiempo en conversaciones con mineros para obtener monedas nuevas de ambas cadenas cuanto antes. 

En cuanto tengan 1 BTC y 1 B2X se pueden hacer una transferencia a si mismos de uno de sus cold wallets +1 BTC por un lado y de ese mismo cold wallet + 1 B2X por otro, y a partir de ahí tendrían direcciones separadas. Además a partir de ese momento podrían reproducir la experiencia cuantas veces quisieran. 


Pero no solo eso, los exchanges también han podido llegar a acuerdos con grupos de mineros para que en los primeros bloques les minen sus transacciones de forma prioritaria en una y otra de las cadenas para separar sus BTC/B2X cuanto antes sin que se repliquen las transacciones en la otra.


El minero que mina el bloque puede decidir que transacciones escribe en la blockchain, y puede escribir la transacción del exchange aunque tenga 0 de comisión. (Ya sea porque por otro cauce le está pagando X o porque simplemente sean amiguetes o porque tengan algún tipo de acuerdo).


Incluso habría otra posibilidad, esto ya es una duda que tengo:

Lo normal es que las transacciones firmadas sean retransmitidas a través de los 6000 nodos, que las dejan en mempool hasta que un minero decide escoger las que mas le convienen para escribirlas en la blockchain. Pero ...

¿Podría un minero minar una transacción concreta (legal*) que no haya sido transmitida anteriormente por la red de nodos? Es decir, el minero la mina pero ningún nodo antes la ha visto hasta el momento en que ha sido escrita en la BC, eso si, luego cualquier nodo puede validarla al comprobar la BC. Esta estrategia también reduciría la ventana de tiempo en que le realicen un replay attack


legal*: en el sentido de que ha sido construida conforme a las reglas del protocolo, solo gasta dinero que posee, ha sido firmada correctamente, etc.


----------



## Ragnar (6 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Primero aprende cómo custodiarlos y manejarlos bien, es muy fácil, pero es lo primero y hay que tenerlo muy claro.
> 
> Además de localbitcoins puedes usar un exchange para empezar o bitsquare Bisq - The P2P exchange network
> 
> Se puede empezar con menos que eso, con 10€ ó 20 €, con cualquier cantidad, sólo ten en cuenta las comisiones.



he estado leyendo el hilo durante un tiempo, y con la guerrilla que lleváis no me entero de nada prácticamente  (con lo del cash y todo eso, aunque si entro en alguna, sera en bitcoin 

a mi en principio no me preocupa lo de custodiarlo, me preocupa lo de que cuando quiera ir a venderlo, "me lo robe" el exchange por ejemplo y no me pague mis $$ ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Lo que comentas es una posibilidad.
> 
> Supongo que los exchanges que pretendan listar y negociar B2X llevarán tiempo en conversaciones con mineros para obtener monedas nuevas de ambas cadenas cuanto antes.
> 
> ...



Esto que comentas es bastante probable. Yo también creo que, entre bambalinas, los exchangers potentes estarán negociando con los grandes pools de minado para hacerse cuanto antes con monedas minadas con posterioridad al fork para realizar un split lo más pronto posible. Estoy seguro que, incluso, pueden ofrecer un premium por ellas.

Total, el NYA ya se acordó en secreto, por un acuerdo secreto mas que se pongan a buscar los pools chinos... será el enésimo ya. Son un puto cáncer.



michinato dijo:


> Incluso habría otra posibilidad, esto ya es una duda que tengo:
> 
> Lo normal es que las transacciones firmadas sean retransmitidas a través de los 6000 nodos, que las dejan en mempool hasta que un minero decide escoger las que mas le convienen para escribirlas en la blockchain. Pero ...
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que un minero puede ponerse a minar un bloque que contenga una transacción generada por él y que no haya retransmitido a nadie más. Igual que también puede minar un bloque vacío (sin transacciones).


----------



## tixel (6 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Eso si tras el fork "sobreviven" ambas cadenas.
> 
> Dependiendo de cómo se reparta el hashrate puede que solo una de ellas siga sacando bloques, por lo que cualquier transacción en la cadena perdedora quedaría sin confirmar, para siempre.
> 
> ...



Una o las dos. Es lo que trato de decir desde hace días, la única opción sin riesgos es bth. Acabo de ver que Trezor no va a dar soporte a b2x


----------



## Emeregildo (6 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Una o las dos. Es lo que trato de decir desde hace días, la única opción sin riesgos es bth. Acabo de ver que Trezor no va a dar soporte a b2x



Eso es falso, como la mayoría de lo que dices.

TREZOR Statement on SegWit2X Hard Fork


----------



## Gurney (6 Nov 2017)

Color rojo, chavales.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Color rojo, chavales.



Como todos ya sabemos, es un 'see, it's crashing' de libro, clarísimo, cristalino.


----------



## Antonius Block (6 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Eso si tras el fork "sobreviven" ambas cadenas.
> 
> Dependiendo de cómo se reparta el hashrate puede que solo una de ellas siga sacando bloques, por lo que cualquier transacción en la cadena perdedora quedaría sin confirmar, para siempre.
> 
> ...



Hombre tanto como llegar a "morir" porque nadie la mine no creo. ¿Hay en toda criptolandia alguna token a la que le haya pasado eso? No olvidemos que las comisiones en btc core son altas porque todo el mundo quiere pillar plaza en el próximo bloque. En BX2 pues algo se moverá con comisiones mucho más baratas.

La verdad es que dándole vueltas a lo del replay attack me doy cuenta de que eso es una chapuza muy peligrosa. Es como si BX2 no quisiera desdoblarse con algo de honor, como hizo Bitcoin Cash, creando otra token desde unos mismos presupuestos de distribución, sino más bien parece que quiera usurpar o parasitar al propio btc del que pretende escindirse.

A ver qué se inventa por ahí para separar los btc de los BX2 con seguridad. Supongo que será cuestión de días después del fork. Pero por si acaso hasta no tener mucha seguridad yo me quedaré mirando.

En cuanto al precio de los BX2 buff.. yo creo que eso va a ser un despeñarse cuesta abajo. Tinen los futuros inflados en HiBit con una mierda de volumen como dando la impresión de que eso goza de apoyo.

La verdad es que tonterías como esa les salen gratis a los mineros que lo quieran apoyar pero ponen en peligro y restan credibilidad a todo el proyecto para encima no llegar a nada.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2017 at 21:40 ----------




Ragnar dijo:


> he estado leyendo el hilo durante un tiempo, y con la guerrilla que lleváis no me entero de nada prácticamente  (con lo del cash y todo eso, aunque si entro en alguna, sera en bitcoin
> 
> a mi en principio no me preocupa lo de custodiarlo, me preocupa lo de que cuando quiera ir a venderlo, "me lo robe" el exchange por ejemplo y no me pague mis $$ ::



Si tu intención es comparlos a través de un exchange el proceso es el siguiente:

1.- Te registras en un exchange, Bitstamp, Bitfinex, Coinbase, el que quieras. Para enviarles pasta, suelen pedir imagen de tu documento de identidad y una prueba de que tu domicilio coincide con el mismo (varias cartas o facturas normalmente).

2.- Envías la pasta a través de transferencia bancaria al IBAN que aparece en el propio menú de "Deposit" del exchange. A los pocos días llega y lo tienes en tu cuenta.

3.- Compras tu criptomoneda hamija. Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash, Ethereum... lo que quieras. Lo que se lleva en un 60% en criptolandia ahora mismo es Bitcoin, es lo que hay.

4.- Muy recomendable transferir tus criptocosas a un monedero cuyas claves privadas solamente controles tú y no tenerlos en el exchange por los MtGox y BTC-E que puedan suceder.

5.- Lo único seguro en la vida es Hacienda y la muerte. Y con bitcoin Hacienda no tanto.


----------



## VictorW (6 Nov 2017)

Buenas, quiero comprar el Ledger Nano S.
Alguien lo tiene/recomienda??
Tengo 1 btc en Coinbase y me acojona el no disponer de las claves privadas...
Gracias


----------



## orbeo (6 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Buenas, quiero comprar el Ledger Nano S.
> Alguien lo tiene/recomienda??
> Tengo 1 btc en Coinbase y me acojona el no disponer de las claves privadas...
> Gracias



Yo lo tengo y te lo recomiendo. Básicamente por la tranquilidad en el soporte que dan en estos casos como el fork.

Cuando bth habilitaron una actualización que te salía un botón para cambiar de cadena.

Con el gold no lo veían claro y dijeron que hasta que no estuviera claro el tema no hacían nada.

Al final es un wallet igual que podrías tener un paper wallet, pero mira, cualquier consulta hay una comunidad detrás, y para temas como el fork, perfecto.

Yo desde luego, solo con la facilidad que pude sacar los bch y venderlos, ya me compensó el coste.


----------



## VictorW (6 Nov 2017)

Gracias Orbeo, por lo visto también tiene app y servicios varios.
Voy a estudiar un poco el producto antes de comprarlo...


----------



## orbeo (6 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Gracias Orbeo, por lo visto también tiene app y servicios varios.
> Voy a estudiar un poco el producto antes de comprarlo...



No tiene app exactamente.

Te compras el cacharro. Mira primero plazos de entrega que cuando sube el precio del btc, sube la demanda un huevo y suele tardar en enviar.

En eBay creo que también se pueden conseguir.

Vale, una vez lo tienes te tienes ir a las extensiones de Chrome, allí verás que hay una extensión para cada moneda que soporta el wallet. La extension, sirve para ver gráficamente tu saldo.

Si tienes por ejemplo, xrp, btc y eth, pues tendrás descargadas cada una de las extensiones. Cuando la abres, te dice que conectes el wallet, entonces en el ledger lo seleccionas para que conecte con dicha extensión, ahí abre y ya ves tu saldo, direcciones, etc...

Si quieres enviar, haces todo en la extensión, luego confirmas pulsando en el ledger.


----------



## kikepm (6 Nov 2017)

Buenas, disculpar mi ignorancia, si tienes los BTCs en un monedero papel desde hace X años, también son susceptibles a este replay attack si no haces nada?


----------



## sirpask (6 Nov 2017)

bavech dijo:


> Hola, ya que nadie me respondió, me puse a investigar ya estoy más o menos al día.
> 
> Seguiremos apoyando a Core, hasta el momento no hay nada mejor, la capitalización lo demuestra, pero esperábamos que Cash muriera y no lo ha hecho.. hasta ha aumentado el poder de minado... Pienso que el negocio de los mineros de Cash y Segwit2x no es el BitCoin, seguramente les pagan FIAT por el servicio de dividir Bitcoin.
> 
> ¿o me equivoco?



Hay una guerra abierta en contra de BTC, todas las mierdas estas de hardforks son intentos para destruirlo. Las ideas ciberpunk no son del agrado del NWO.


----------



## aguatepe (6 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Hombre tanto como llegar a "morir" porque nadie la mine no creo. ¿Hay en toda criptolandia alguna token a la que le haya pasado eso? No olvidemos que las comisiones en btc core son altas porque todo el mundo quiere pillar plaza en el próximo bloque. En BX2 pues algo se moverá con comisiones mucho más baratas.
> 
> La verdad es que dándole vueltas a lo del replay attack me doy cuenta de que eso es una chapuza muy peligrosa. Es como si BX2 no quisiera desdoblarse con algo de honor, como hizo Bitcoin Cash, creando otra token desde unos mismos presupuestos de distribución, sino más bien parece que quiera usurpar o parasitar al propio btc del que pretende escindirse.
> 
> ...



He bajado un monedero para ios, pero nse, me da algo de desconfianza, aún así mejor sacarlo de coinbase?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (6 Nov 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Buenas, disculpar mi ignorancia, si tienes los BTCs en un monedero papel desde hace X años, también son susceptibles a este replay attack si no haces nada?



Si no haces nada, no se genera ninguna transaccion que pueda saltar a otra cadena, asi que tranquilo, mientras no muevas btcs o bx2, no hay posibilidad alguna de reply attack

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (6 Nov 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Buenas, disculpar mi ignorancia, si tienes los BTCs en un monedero papel desde hace X años, también son susceptibles a este replay attack si no haces nada?



El replay attack en principio solo afecta a los que hagan transacciones.
Y por otro lado, si tienes pocos BTC no creo que te afecte, eso se suele hacer/intentar contra monederos con grandes cantidades de BTC por que se necesita un seguimiento de la víctima bastante exaustivo.


----------



## orbeo (6 Nov 2017)

Aquí explicaciones para los usuarios de Ledger nano s

Twitter


----------



## tixel (7 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Eso es falso, como la mayoría de lo que dices.
> 
> TREZOR Statement on SegWit2X Hard Fork



Puede que eso sea falso, vi la noticia, puse el comentario pero no mire más por el tema porque tampoco me interesa demasiado ya que no tengo trezor.
Ahora, de lo que digo falso no hay nada, puede haber errores y puedes estar de acuerdo o no pero falso no hay nada. No tengo ningún interes en engañar a nadie y me traicionaría a mi mismo si lo hiciese.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 00:52 ----------




VictorW dijo:


> Buenas, quiero comprar el Ledger Nano S.
> Alguien lo tiene/recomienda??
> Tengo 1 btc en Coinbase y me acojona el no disponer de las claves privadas...
> Gracias



Lo tengo yo y es cojonudo, cada vez tiene soporte de más alts. El único problema que le veo es que tiene poca capacidad y en el pincho solo puedes tener unas pocas, no recuerdo cuantas. Y el soporte es lento.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 00:54 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Yo lo tengo y te lo recomiendo. Básicamente por la tranquilidad en el soporte que dan en estos casos como el fork.
> 
> Cuando bth habilitaron una actualización que te salía un botón para cambiar de cadena.
> 
> ...



Tiene una diferencia enorme con el paper wallet a la hora de gastar. Solo por eso ya vale la pena.


----------



## bavech (7 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Totalmente, estas más perdido q un pulpo en un garage. Es tan dificil leer tantos despropositos juntos q ni me voy a molestar en explicarte donde tienes el culo.
> 
> Y para seguir el apoyo a sw2x se utiliza esta página:
> http://segwit.party/nya/



Esa página no es de mucho confiar, abajo sale que BitClub Networks se pasó a Cash, yo estoy en BitClub minando BTC, seguro que tratan de minar diferentes monedas para no perder oportunidad, es algo dinámico como para confiar al 100%..


----------



## tixel (7 Nov 2017)

,


sirpask dijo:


> Hay una guerra abierta en contra de BTC, todas las mierdas estas de hardforks son intentos para destruirlo. Las ideas ciberpunk no son del agrado del NWO.



Hay que tener los cojones muy grandes para decir eso, ser un hipocrita de cojones, estar a sueldo o algo peor que todo eso junto.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 01:02 ----------




bavech dijo:


> Esa página no es de mucho confiar, abajo sale que BitClub Networks se pasó a Cash, yo estoy en BitClub minando BTC, seguro que tratan de minar diferentes monedas para no perder oportunidad, es algo dinámico como para confiar al 100%..



Gracias por informar, fue la mejor página que encontré para seguirlo.
Por cierto, yo ya empece mi salto fuera de btc antes del fork vendiendo a 6000€ o sea que supongo que rebotará pero espero que bch rebote más


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Nov 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> he estado leyendo el hilo durante un tiempo, y con la guerrilla que lleváis no me entero de nada prácticamente  (con lo del cash y todo eso, aunque si entro en alguna, sera en bitcoin
> 
> a mi en principio no me preocupa lo de custodiarlo, me preocupa lo de que cuando quiera ir a venderlo, "me lo robe" el exchange por ejemplo y no me pague mis $$ ::



yo no llevo guerrilla ninguna, no tengo nivel, estoy a años luz de los que discuten

Si ya sabes cómo custodiar tu clave privada no eres tan principiante como creía. Lo de cambiarlo por fiat en un exchange no lleva mucho tiempo, se hace en forma de mete-saca y no debería durar más que unos minutos desde que tu cuenta en el exchange recibe los BTC, pones la orden a un cierto nivel de precio, es aceptada y das la orden de reintegrar el fiat.

Tardan mucho más las transfernencias entre bancos que el tiempo que estás en el exchange.

Yo buscaría qué exchange tiene más volumen para la divisa que quieras manejar y me registraba en ese. 

Sería muchísima mala suerte que el exchange congelara la retirada de depósitos justo en las horas que tienes tu dinero ahí. Casi como que te caiga un rayo.


----------



## sirpask (7 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ,
> 
> Hay que tener los cojones muy grandes para decir eso, ser un hipocrita de cojones, estar a sueldo o algo peor que todo eso junto.
> 
> ...



Si existiera un Oraculo del mundo cripto le haria una pregunta simple...
¿Todos estos escándalos de paraisos fiscales estan provocados para conducir a los ricos y empresas al Bitcoin? 

Si la respuesta fuera que No... me sorprendería gratamente.
Si la respuesta fuera que si... Automáticamente diría... ¿A cual?

120.000 millones de Capitalización... tiene que estar notandose en otros productos financieros. ¿Alguien sabe cual ha sido el mas perjudicado?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Muy bien, tienes 10.000 millones de euros en bitcoins sacados de traficar con drogas, putas y armas... ¿de qué te sirven si en el momento que los cambies a dinero contante y sonante van a sonar todas las alarmas y si además tampoco la mayoría de empresas va o a no aceptarte tal activo para pagar o va a dejar registro de esas operaciones?



Te sirven para poder abandonar el país y llevarte tu dinero contigo hacia cualquier jurisdicción favorable con Bitcoin en la que, o bien gastarlos, o bien invertirlos.

Te sirven para poder seguir disponiendo de todos tus ahorros cerca sin arriesgarte a que un albanokosovar te los robe.

Te sirven para esperar a la siguiente amnistía fiscal sin perder poder adquisitivo mediante la inflación.

Te sirven para poder gastarlos online en países sin restricción en el pago de dinero en efectivo.

Te sirven para emplearlos como colateral en préstamos de otras divisas.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es lo mismo que te aperezcan en las manos 10 millones de euros de la nada, que aparezcan 1000 bitcoins... Dirá Hacienda "esto tiene pinta de haber salido de la droga, a la cárcel y multa de 150%"...



Te vas como residente fiscal a una jurisdicción favorable y los cambias allí por rectángulos pintados de algodón, o te lo vas gastando online.


----------



## tixel (7 Nov 2017)

Blocksteam sigue con su comedia.
Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Nov 2017)

Aquí los "malvados" desarrolladores de blockstream echándole una mano resolviendo bugs del SegWit2x al incapaz e incompetente de Garzik

Segwit2x bug: convergence fault in the presence of non-segwit signaling blocks · Issue #85 · btc1/bitcoin : btc

Por cierto, mirad qué curioso:

segwit2x Release Guide | segwit2x.github.io



> _Node migration - bitcoind
> 
> *The btc1 client is based on Bitcoin Core 0.14.1*, and as such, has the same migration needs as that software. Upgrading from BC 0.14.0, 0.14.1 or 0.14.2 is simply a drop-in replacement of bitcoind and utilities._



El cliente que están desarrollando para la shitcoin2X se basa en el Core 0.14 por lo que va a salir el softfware sin ni siquiera haber solucionado los bugs que Core ha solucionado con la versión 0.15 del software. ::::

Mucha suerte haciendo funcionar ese software porque la váis a necesitar.


----------



## tastas (7 Nov 2017)

Hay que ser hijo de puta para sacar software con bugs. Así no hay quien haga un port en condiciones ::


----------



## sirpask (7 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Blocksteam sigue con su comedia.
> Twitter



Y ahí es donde reside el poder de BTC. Lo importante es su difusión, fácil acceso y descentralización... lo de menos es la cotización y las tonterías de sus enemigos millonarios.


----------



## tixel (7 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Aquí los "malvados" desarrolladores de blockstream echándole una mano resolviendo bugs del SegWit2x al incapaz e incompetente de Garzik
> 
> Segwit2x bug: convergence fault in the presence of non-segwit signaling blocks · Issue #85 · btc1/bitcoin : btc
> 
> ...



Tu sigue a piñon fijo que a lo mejor te vas a llevar una sorpresa desagradable. A lo mejor ni siquiera tienen intención de arreglar 2x porque saben que al final no va a salir, eso si, core muere.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 11:07 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Y ahí es donde reside el poder de BTC. Lo importante es su difusión, fácil acceso y descentralización... lo de menos es la cotización y las tonterías de sus enemigos millonarios.



No debes pensar mucho lo que dices ¿no? porque difusión hablando de btc es para descojonarse de la risa, y gracias a quien ya todo el mundo debería de conocer. Esperemos que eso empiece a cambiar a mediados de mes, expulsandolos.
A estas alturas, aquellos que conocemos bitcoin desde hace años, pongamos 5, ¿pensabais que btc en 2017 casi 2018 iba a ser tan desconocido como es? Yo no, y por las previsiones de precio que salian hace años creo que la mayoría tampoco. Menudo trabajo que han hecho los de blockstream. Pero el hf va a ser la manera de que toda esta gentuza acostumbrada a su "bussiness as usual" se entere de como funcionan las cosas aquí, y que más les vale colaborar, porque a la contra tenemos armas para luchar contra ellos y aunque al final se lo apropien se apropiaran de un juguete roto.
Edito: Los de core son unos cachondos, no pueden incrementar el tamaño de bloque pero si se plantean cambiar el pow porque ven a los mineros como el enemigo. Que tengan suerte en su empresa, la van a necesitar asi que se entere todo dios de que van


----------



## tixel (7 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Goldman Sachs Predicts Bitcoin Price Consolidation Around $8,000 Before Continuing Up
> 
> “Given that this is just a third of five waves up, the implications are that bitcoin has potential to run further over time.”
> 
> Yo lo veo más cerca de ahcer una visita al 6500 que tirar hacia 8000, pero con el HF en el horizonte, todo es posible...



¿Y eso que quiere decir? ¿que va para abajo? porque esta gente no es de fiar, lo mismo dicen a que b, o dicen a en el lugar de b.
Lo que es un drama, ahora que estoy saliendo de btc son las comisiones, cambie eth por bth y 0,01€ de comisión en shapeshift y cambio btc por bth y 5,5 eurazos


----------



## p_pin (7 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que son unos bocazas del copón.
> 
> Se puede estar a favor o en contra del aumento del tamaño del bloque, pero no se puede defender a la gentuza de Blockstream.



Pero el tipo que dice eso es de Blockstream?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Los de core son unos cachondos, no pueden incrementar el tamaño de bloque pero si se plantean cambiar el pow porque ven a los mineros como el enemigo. Que tengan suerte en su empresa, la van a necesitar asi que se entere todo dios de que van



¿Que no se puede incrementar el tamaño de bloque?

Toma, mentiroso, ahí tienes un bloque en Bitcoin de 1'6 megas:

Bitcoin Blocks At Height 493182

Así es como debe escalar Bitcoin, a base de machacarles el cráneo a descerebrados como tú.


----------



## michinato (7 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por supuesto que un minero puede ponerse a minar un bloque que contenga una transacción generada por él y que no haya retransmitido a nadie más. Igual que también puede minar un bloque vacío (sin transacciones).



Mojón, a ver si puedes aclararme alguna cosa del proceso por acabar de enterarme. 


Antes de segwit cuando un nodo propagaba una transacción por la red, esta transacción iba con sus firmas, y el resto de nodos la validaba (básicamente comprobaba que había utilizado su clave privada para firmar una transacción sobre unos bitcoins que poseía en su dirección pública). Si al minero le interesaba la incluía en el bloque que minaba y escribía en la blockchain la información acerca de que dirección había enviado cuantos BTC a que otra dirección junto a las firmas. En cuanto el bloque se escribía el minero lo enviaba a los nodos de la red que validaban que no hubiera trampas y a su vez retrasmitían el bloque como válido, haciendo que todo el mundo tuviera la misma cadena de bloques consensuada.


Tras segwit, lo que tengo entendido es que las firmas de las transacciones se sacaron de la blockchain pasando a otro fichero, y la validación de las firmas solo es necesario que la haga el minero, el resto de nodos puede escoger entre validar o pasar de la validación y solo mantener la BC con las transacciones sin firmas.


Si por ahorrar recursos se produce un escenario en el que más de la mitad de los nodos decide pasar de validar el fichero de firmas y solo unos pocos siguen validando, podríamos tener transacciones falsas validadas por una mayoría de la red.


Supongo que esto no es así, porque sería un coladero de transacciones ilegítimas, es decir, no se puede dejar que el minero sea el único que valide una transacción, pero me gustaría que explicaras como va ahora tras segwit, porque si no sería una irresponsabilidad el sacar las firmas de la cadena de bloques sin forzar que *todos* los nodos validen el fichero anexo de firmas.


Pero por otro lado, si con segwit todos los nodos al final van a tener que seguir validando las firmas y mantener tanto la Blockchain (con sus bloques de 1MB) más el fichero de firmas, al final lo que tenemos es que los nodos sí han tenido que subir sus requisitos de sistema que era lo que core decía que no se debía hacer para que no se redujeran y se mantuviera la red descentralizada. 

(Quizás el fichero de firmas se puede truncar y solo hace falta mantener las firmas de los X últimos bloques, eso tendría sentido, pero un nodo completo que quiera mantener todas las firmas va a tener que incrementar su almacenamiento sí o sí).


Bueno, estas son las dudas que me surgen, a ver si tu o alguno de los veteranos que os explicáis tan bien y nos hicisteis a muchos entender qué era BTC me podéis acabar de aclarar estas dudas.


----------



## p_pin (7 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Que no se puede incrementar el tamaño de bloque?
> 
> Toma, mentiroso, ahí tienes un bloque en Bitcoin de 1'6 megas:
> 
> ...



400 Bad Request

_Ayer al mediodía se registró en la blockchain de Bitcoin la confirmación de un bloque de 1.6MB. Este sería el más grande minado hasta ahora en esta blockchain, y fue posible gracias a los beneficios de SegWit.

Según blockchain.info, ayer domingo 5 de noviembre a las 12:29 p.m, el pool de minería Bitcoin India resolvió un bloque cuyo tamaño alcanzó los 1.602,023kB. Este hito fue alcanzado gracias a las bondades de SegWit, ya que el mismo permite la creación de bloques más grandes tras la segregación de las transacciones y sus firmas.

Explicando de un modo sencillo cómo es esto posible, SegWit separa las firmas de los demás datos de cada transacción. Al ubicar dichas firmas en la segunda capa de la cadena, los nodos antiguos ‘creen’ que aún queda espacio para llenar los 1000kB de datos que debe contener cada bloque; por lo que añaden más transacciones al mismo, aumentando su tamaño usual.

El bloque récord de Bitcoin registró 833 transacciones en total_

Leer más: 400 Bad Request


----------



## Antonius Block (7 Nov 2017)

aguatepe dijo:


> He bajado un monedero para ios, pero nse, me da algo de desconfianza, aún así mejor sacarlo de coinbase?



Para tenerlo en el móvil casi mejor déjalo en Coinbase:XX:

Depende siempre de la cantidad de la que hablemos y del grado de seguridad que quieras procurarles. 

Sin dejarte 100 pavos en una cold wallet de lo más seguro que puedes optar es por descargarte el electrum portable, apuntarte la clave privada y meter el archivo en un pen a buen reacudo. No haces nah y en un par de años desempolvas.

Si al final la experiencia demuestra que en la mayoría de los casos la opción "Hodl!" es la más provechosa. Lo que viene siendo no hacer nah.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Mojón, a ver si puedes aclararme alguna cosa del proceso por acabar de enterarme.
> 
> 
> Antes de segwit cuando un nodo propagaba una transacción por la red, esta transacción iba con sus firmas, y el resto de nodos la validaba (básicamente comprobaba que había utilizado su clave privada para firmar una transacción sobre unos bitcoins que poseía en su dirección pública). Si al minero le interesaba la incluía en el bloque que minaba y escribía en la blockchain la información acerca de que dirección había enviado cuantos BTC a que otra dirección junto a las firmas. En cuanto el bloque se escribía el minero lo enviaba a los nodos de la red que validaban que no hubiera trampas y a su vez retrasmitían el bloque como válido, haciendo que todo el mundo tuviera la misma cadena de bloques consensuada.
> ...



No, no es exactamente así. Una transacción SegWit, a ojos de un nodo no-segwit, es una transacción "no estandar". Esta transacción segwit es como una transacción truncada en la que, la información de la transacción va por un lado, y la parte de las firmas iría por otro lado.

Que esta transacción sea considerada como "no estandar" por parte de algunos nodos, lo único que significa es que ellos no la retrnasmitirán, pero sí que la aceptarán como perfectamente válida (incluída la parte de la transacción truncada que corresponde a las firmas) cuando sea incluída en un bloque de la cadena de bloques.

Por eso es compatible con nodos antiguos (no-segwit) porque, aunque considerada como no-estandar, es aceptada una vez ha sido incluída en la cadena.

De esta forma, son los nodos SegWit los que descargan, validan y retransmiten la transacción completa, mientras que los nodos antiguos sólo descargan la información referente a la transacción, pero no la verifican ni la retransmiten.

De todos modos, ya creo que apenas existen nodos en la red que no sean compatibles con SegWit.



michinato dijo:


> Si por ahorrar recursos se produce un escenario en el que más de la mitad de los nodos decide pasar de validar el fichero de firmas y solo unos pocos siguen validando, podríamos tener transacciones falsas validadas por una mayoría de la red.



Esto tampoco es cierto. Lo que puede ocurrir es que, si tu acceso a la red Bitcoin se realiza a través de un nodo con software pre-segwit y te llega una transacción de importe considerable en una transacción SegWit, deberás esperar algunas confirmaciones por parte del conjunto de la red porque eres tú mismo el que no estás descargándote la parte "witness" del bloque para poder verificarlo.

Eres tú el primer interesado en descargarte las firmas para verificar la transacción...o no aceptar transacciones SegWit como forma de pago.

Pero problema de seguidad para el total de la red, no habría ninguno.



michinato dijo:


> Supongo que esto no es así, porque sería un coladero de transacciones ilegítimas, es decir, no se puede dejar que el minero sea el único que valide una transacción, pero me gustaría que explicaras como va ahora tras segwit, porque si no sería una irresponsabilidad el sacar las firmas de la cadena de bloques sin forzar que *todos* los nodos validen el fichero anexo de firmas.



Pues va de la siguiente forma:

Siempre ha existido la posibilidad de construir transacciones "no estandar", lo que pasa es que no era sencillo de realizar mediante los clientes habituales porque están capadas para que la gente no se equivocase y para simplificar el funcionamiento de Bitcoin. Esto es comprensible porque, si la mayoría de los nodos y mineros emplean el cliente Core capado y tú intentas retransmitir a la red una transacción no estandar, esa transacción nunca podría ser incorporada a un bloque a no ser que tu nodo estuviese conectado directamente con un pool de minado que esté dispuesto a aceptar y minar transacciones no estandar (como por ejemplo, Slush) o te la tenías que minar tú mismo.

Pero, como el SegWit es un avance tan importante y soluciona tantos problemas de una tajada, pues el cliente Core ha sido modificado para incluir esta transacción no estandar en particular y, como la mayoría de la red funciona con el cliente Core, ahora las transacciones SegWit sí que se retransmiten y se minan con facilidad.

De todos modos, creo que la parte "witness" de una transacción SegWit sigue estando dentro de la cadena de bloques. No es que se haya sacado fuera físicamente de la cadena (si en esto estoy confundido, que alguien me rectifique).




michinato dijo:


> Pero por otro lado, si con segwit todos los nodos al final van a tener que seguir validando las firmas y mantener tanto la Blockchain (con sus bloques de 1MB) más el fichero de firmas, al final lo que tenemos es que los nodos sí han tenido que subir sus requisitos de sistema que era lo que core decía que no se debía hacer para que no se redujeran y se mantuviera la red descentralizada.



Pero aquí hay que realizar una salvedad importantísima.

Precísamente, de todos los cuellos de botella que pueden afectar a los nodos, el menos importante sería el del tamaño del disco duro necesario para albergar la cadena de bloques.

Algunos de los verdaderos cuellos de botella de la red Bitcoin sí que se ven mejorados por el SegWit, como serían el aumento de la cantidad de transacciones que caben de forma efectiva en los bloques, la posibilidad de poder realizar de forma segura transacciones fuera de la cadena mediante la lightning network al solucionar el inconveniente de la maleabilidad de las transacciones, la solución al incremento cuadrático en el tiempo de validación de algunas firmas, etc.



michinato dijo:


> (Quizás el fichero de firmas se puede truncar y solo hace falta mantener las firmas de los X últimos bloques, eso tendría sentido, pero un nodo completo que quiera mantener todas las firmas va a tener que incrementar su almacenamiento sí o sí).



El tamaño de almacenamiento no es un cuello de botella preocupante en Bitcoin. Es mucho más preocupante el ancho de banda que se consume o el incremento cuadrático en los tiempos de verificación de firmas.

Bitcoin Core :: Segregated Witness Benefits



michinato dijo:


> Bueno, estas son las dudas que me surgen, a ver si tu o alguno de los veteranos que os explicáis tan bien y nos hicisteis a muchos entender qué era BTC me podéis acabar de aclarar estas dudas.



Las dudas son lógicas. Hay mucha desinformación con el SegWit.


----------



## p_pin (7 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Número de Transacciones:	*833*
> 
> ... pues tampoco es gran cosa eh.



_Un dato bastante curioso sobre el pesado bloque #493182 de la cadena de Bitcoin, es que *sólo un 13.5% de las transacciones incluidas fueron realizadas con SegWit. Pero esto fue suficiente para incrementar su tamaño en un 60%*. Es decir que en un futuro no muy lejano, fácilmente pudiésemos ver bloques de hasta 4MB gracias a SegWit sin necesidad de alargar el tamaño de cada bloque_

-----------------------

Insisto en ésto:

_Iniciado por keinur Ver Mensaje




Hay que reconocer que son unos bocazas del copón.

Se puede estar a favor o en contra del aumento del tamaño del bloque, pero no se puede defender a la gentuza de Blockstream.

Hacer clic para expandir...





p_pin dijo:



Pero el tipo que dice eso es de Blockstream?

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


----------



## Claudius (7 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> No olvidemos que las comisiones en btc core son altas porque todo el mundo quiere pillar plaza en el próximo bloque. En BX2 pues algo se moverá con comisiones mucho más baratas.



:no:

Una industria. Un negocio. Un mercado.

Segw, permite más tps, y curioso no aumentan estas, sino que se estancan. 

Bitcoin, Ethereum Transactions chart

Bitcoin, Ethereum Avg. Transaction Fee chart


Aquí cada uno se monta su matrix, pero la realidad 'está ahí fuera' 

Me pregunto la cara que se les quedará a los 100mil usuarios de Coinbase cuando quieran sacar 500$ para entre pitos y flautas les calcen entre 6-10$
Bitcoin Block Explorer | BlockCypher

Pero bueno, alguien tiene que pagar las putes y los yates a los chinos. :XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> :no:
> 
> Una industria. Un negocio. Un mercado.
> 
> Segw, permite más tps, y curioso no aumentan estas, sino que se estancan.



A lo mejor, que hayan terminado los ataques de spam que promovían Roger Ver y Jihan Wu, tiene algo que ver con eso


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero el tipo que dice eso es de Blockstream?




Cuando dice "we" se refiere a nosotros los usuarios, no a Blockstream. Ni puto caso al tixel, es un manipulador.

Bueno manipulador y que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla.


----------



## tixel (7 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Que no se puede incrementar el tamaño de bloque?
> 
> Toma, mentiroso, ahí tienes un bloque en Bitcoin de 1'6 megas:
> 
> ...



Bitcoin core. Ultimo aviso. Abandonen la sala. Al final te vas a quedar tú ahí solito, a lo mejor te hacen compañia los de blockstream.:XX:

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 16:12 ----------




michinato dijo:


> Mojón, a ver si puedes aclararme alguna cosa del proceso por acabar de enterarme.
> 
> 
> Antes de segwit cuando un nodo propagaba una transacción por la red, esta transacción iba con sus firmas, y el resto de nodos la validaba (básicamente comprobaba que había utilizado su clave privada para firmar una transacción sobre unos bitcoins que poseía en su dirección pública). Si al minero le interesaba la incluía en el bloque que minaba y escribía en la blockchain la información acerca de que dirección había enviado cuantos BTC a que otra dirección junto a las firmas. En cuanto el bloque se escribía el minero lo enviaba a los nodos de la red que validaban que no hubiera trampas y a su vez retrasmitían el bloque como válido, haciendo que todo el mundo tuviera la misma cadena de bloques consensuada.
> ...



Yo no preocuparía demasiado por sw, ya se ve que no ha arreglado nada de la escalabilidad y a mediados de mes se va a convertir en un penoso recuerdo de porque bitcoin no es más popular.
Pero si quieres aquí tienes un articulo. Por lo de pronto hace la red más insegura y con un 31% de hashrate ya puedes hacer doble gasto, lo explican dentro.
También impide escalar on chain
The problem with segwit... (3.7MB testnet blocks, 400tx..) : btc

Los peligros de SegWit, y cómo los evitamos - Bitcoin en Español
Y aquí otro en que Maxwell y Peter Todd admiten que no hay solución a un tipo de ataque surgido con sw relativo a los mineros q no validan firmas
Holy shit! Greg Maxwell and Peter Todd both just ADMITTED and AGREED that NO solution has been implemented for the "SegWit validationless mining" attack vector, discovered by Peter Todd in 2015, exposed again by Peter Rizun in his recent video, and e

Y otro un poco de lo mismo explicando el peligro q tiene no validar las firmas por los mineros
BITCRUST

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 16:39 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Pero el tipo que dice eso es de Blockstream?



Triste defender algo y no saber ni quien forma parte de ese algo. El jeff garzik que dijo la burrada de que bitcoin será lo que ellos digan de donde va a ser con esos humos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Triste defender algo y no saber ni quien forma parte de ese algo. El jeff garzik que dijo la burrada de que bitcoin será lo que ellos digan de donde va a ser con esos humos.



¿Dónde ves tú aquí a Jeff Garzik?

Blockstream - Team


----------



## tixel (7 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Dónde ves tú aquí a Jeff Garzik?
> J
> Blockstream - Team



Cierto, me equivoque, este creo q anda en btc1.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Yo no preocuparía demasiado por sw, ya se ve que no ha arreglado nada de la escalabilidad y a mediados de mes se va a convertir en un penoso recuerdo de porque bitcoin no es más popular.
> Pero si quieres aquí tienes un articulo. Por lo de pronto hace la red más insegura y con un 31% de hashrate ya puedes hacer doble gasto, lo explican dentro.



Falso. Es un mito lo de que las transacciones SegWit sean "anyone can spend" y que puedan hacérseles doble gasto de forma más sencilla. Aquí tienes la explicación:

SegWit facts

Intentar revertir una transacción "no estandar" de SegWit (nada de "anyone can spend") implica minar un bloque inválido, cosa que ningún minero haría puesto que el bloque sería declarado como huérfano inmediatamente por los nodos y por el resto de mineros (que dejarían de minar sobre él). Esto mismo es lo que les ocurrió en 2015 a F2Pool y a Antpool por hacer avariciosamente SPV mining sin validar las transacciones de los bloques sobre los que se ponían a minar.

PSA: F2Pool is mining INVALID blocks : Bitcoin





tixel dijo:


> También impide escalar on chain
> The problem with segwit... (3.7MB testnet blocks, 400tx..) : btc




En ese mismo hilo te están diciendo que esas transacciones que han metido en ese bloque de la testnet, sin el SegWit, habrían costado de meter 4 bloques enteros, pero han entrado TODAS en un único bloque SegWit. Así que eso es precisamente ESCALAR ONCHAIN. Lo que antes hubiese costado 40 minutos y 4 bloques de la cadena, ahora cuesta únicamente 10 minutos y un único bloque.



tixel dijo:


> Los peligros de SegWit, y cómo los evitamos - Bitcoin en Español
> Y aquí otro en que Maxwell y Peter Todd admiten que no hay solución a un tipo de ataque surgido con sw relativo a los mineros q no validan firmas
> Holy shit! Greg Maxwell and Peter Todd both just ADMITTED and AGREED that NO solution has been implemented for the "SegWit validationless mining" attack vector, discovered by Peter Todd in 2015, exposed again by Peter Rizun in his recent video, and e



Te lo repito, todo aquel minero que se arriesgue a minar sin validar las transacciones del último bloque de la cadena de bloques, se arriesgará a cometer el mismo error que cometieron F2Pool y Antpool en 2015 y que les supuso que el total de la red les declarase como huérfanos un montón de bloques y perdieron mucha pasta. Os he puesto el link antes. Se creían más listos que ninguno poniéndose a minar inmediatamente sobre los bloques que otros mineros anunciaban como minados, sin emplear tiempo y energía en verificar las transacciones de dichos bloques, y les costó un pastizal la tontería.

La red Bitcoin es inmisericorde con todo aquel que intente tomar atajos o saltarse las normas del protocolo que todos compartimos. El sistema de desincentivos son extremadamente estrictos, pero justos


----------



## dunlop (7 Nov 2017)

El hilo trata de BTC pero esta noticia de etherum es destacable
Ethereum's Parity Hacked, Half a Million ETH Frozen



Spoiler



A security vulnerability in Ethereum’s second most popular client, Parity, has been exploited by this address earlier today.

All Parity multi-sig wallets have been frozen. That includes the Polkadot ICO and may include many others totaling around 500,000 eth, worth $150 million, according to some number crunching.

“Following the fix for the original multi-sig issue that had been exploited on 19th of July (function visibility), a new version of the Parity Wallet library contract was deployed on 20th of July,” Parity says before adding:

“However that code still contained another issue – it was possible to turn the Parity Wallet library contract into a regular multi-sig wallet and become an owner of it by calling the initWallet function.

It would seem that issue was triggered accidentally 6th Nov 2017 02:33:47 PM +UTC and subsequently a user suicided the library-turned-into-wallet, wiping out the library code which in turn rendered all multi-sig contracts unusable since their logic (any state-modifying function) was inside the library.”

The code library, a sort of collection of code templates, was kind of a smart contract itself. That has now been wiped out, and with it the code functions too. Meaning multi-sig wallets (addresses that require two or three private key signatures to move) are blacked out. So the funds can’t move because you can’t “talk” to the wallets.

Or at least that’s what is known at this stage as the story is developing with further information to come in due time, but the big question now is whether to fork or not in order to unfreeze the funds.

Bitcoin forked in 2010 after a bug was able to create billions of bitcoins out of thin air. Ethereum forked in 2016 after the then biggest smart contract was hacked.

Bitcoin forked at a time when the community was far too small and any fork ideologies had not developed. Ethereum’s fork in 2016 was more testing because some, primarily bitcoiners, strongly argued against it.

However both forks went through fairly smoothly, and both currencies went on to all time highs, which suggests either they were positive events or the market didn’t care.

The question in this instance is firstly whether everyone is absolutely sure those funds are fully frozen and can not be unfrozen without a fork. If the answer is yes, which looks likely, then ethereans may have to decide whether to save those funds or let them burn.

The argument against it, at a basic and selfish level, might be that supply would be taken out. If demand remains constant, then price might rise.

However, that’s the supply of many ethereans who might have worked very hard for it. They may turn bitter, against the currency, which itself might gain a reputation of being unsafe.

On a more intellectual level the argument against it is that there should be punishment for failure. Otherwise, lessons would never be learned.

The argument for it is that bugs are inevitable. If hundreds of millions are lost so easily, then the platform and currency might stagnate as no one would want to take such responsibility when bugs are a certainty.

The decision, therefore, in this case, is not to fork or not fork, but to innovate or stagnate. As the bearer of Silicon Valley’s mantra of move fast and break things, ethereum might want to show its platform is safe, and when things go wrong there are solutions.

There may be here ego complications. The two eth clients and teams are competitors of sorts. But this isn’t time for competition. Parity has some of the most skilled coders.

There are, of course, lessons to be learned and there will be time for that, but, bugs simply happen. Especially considering ethereum is still barely two years old, placing them at the same sort of stage as bitcoin in 2010 even though eth has a far bigger community.

Like bitcoin back then, eth is traveling new frontiers. And just like bitcoin fixed its bug and moved on, eth might want to do so too. In the process becoming more robust.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Nov 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> El hilo trata de BTC pero esta noticia de etherum es destacable
> Ethereum's Parity Hacked, Half a Million ETH Frozen



Del humo vienen y en humo se van.


----------



## orbeo (7 Nov 2017)

The first property to be sold for Bitcoin in Ibiza, Spain.
The first property to be sold for Bitcoin in Ibiza, Spain. : Bitcoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Nov 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> El hilo trata de BTC pero esta noticia de etherum es destacable
> Ethereum's Parity Hacked, Half a Million ETH Frozen
> 
> 
> ...





> _Or at least that’s what is known at this stage as the story is developing with further information to come in due time, but *the big question now is whether to fork or not in order to unfreeze the funds*._



:XX:"Forkthereum":XX:




> _All Parity multi-sig wallets have been frozen. That includes the Polkadot ICO and may include many others totaling *around 500,000 eth, worth $150 million*, according to some number crunching._



150 millones de dólares. Menudo desastre de shitcoin.

Es descojonante lo que ha pasado en Forkthereum. Se ve que ha sido un novato el que, accidentalmente, ha bloqueado el equivalente a 150 millones de dólares en forkthereums:

Picture of Parity Multisig wallets security alert: A random story of a newbie accidentally pushing


----------



## Claudius (7 Nov 2017)

De la chica bitconita de forbes
*will-this-battle-for-the-soul-of-bitcoin-destroy-it*
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lauras...-the-soul-of-bitcoin-destroy-it/#6870d9243d3c


----------



## kerevienteya (7 Nov 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> El hilo trata de BTC pero esta noticia de etherum es destacable
> Ethereum's Parity Hacked, Half a Million ETH Frozen
> 
> 
> ...



Es una cagada en un cliente de Eth, el segundo mas importante. 
Bueno, ahora sabemos que de los dos principales competidores, uno una triunfado, por la cagada del otro.


----------



## tixel (7 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> De la chica bitconita de forbes
> *will-this-battle-for-the-soul-of-bitcoin-destroy-it*
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/lauras...-the-soul-of-bitcoin-destroy-it/#6870d9243d3c



Supongo que a esta gente es imposible explicarles que lo que va a pasar no es que se destruya bitcoin sino que se refuerce, ya se iran enterando por lo que les interesa.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 20:51 ----------




Timetwister dijo:


> Vale, entiendo que sería esto:
> 
> I didn't have BTC in Coinomi at the time of the snapshot. How do I claim BTG? : Coinomi Support
> 
> ...



Que chungo lo de estar dando la clave privada. Yo tengo el ledger nano s y supongo que aunque venda todos los btc me corresponderan los btg porque creo que miraban el saldo en btc ya hace unos cuantos bloques ¿no?


----------



## sirpask (7 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> The first property to be sold for Bitcoin in Ibiza, Spain.
> The first property to be sold for Bitcoin in Ibiza, Spain. : Bitcoin



Esto es para el principal. jeje


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Nov 2017)

vamos a ver, una pregunta....

bitcoin unlimited tiene un wallet para BCH 

aqui Bitcoin Unlimited en *Bitcoin Cash Release*

Download the latest Bitcoin Cash compatible release of Bitcoin Unlimited (1.1.1.1, Sep 4, 2017)
(This release implements the UAHF/BUIP055 specification, also called Bitcoin Cash. This release is being offered by the Bitcoin Unlimited Developer 'unofficially' until the BU community has the opportunity to vote on whether Bitcoin Cash should be officially supported.

NOTE: This release is for Bitcoin Cash, a FORK of Bitcoin that happened on Aug 1,2017

lo he bajado y es un clon de el wallet de bitcoin core, con wallet.dat y todo...







yo me pregunto... y si le pongo el wallet.dat de bitcoincore, no me saldra mi saldo en BCH directamente para operar con el? :rolleye:


----------



## Claudius (7 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> El tema es que el bug ha dejado 150 millones de $ en ETH en estado de coma.
> 
> Hay 2 opciones, darlos por perdidos, con lo que se reduciría el total de ETH disponibles y por tanto valdrían más, o la opción para mi peor, que es un Hard Fork de Ethereum para deshacer el entuerto.
> 
> Apasionante



Yo creo que les van a quemar, aquí no es el fiat sino el número de activos,
casi 1M de eth vs el 3,6M del DAO que eran +- el 15% pero vamos es un momento interesante no cabe duda.


----------



## tixel (7 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> vamos a ver, una pregunta....
> 
> bitcoin unlimited tiene un wallet para BCH
> 
> ...



Supongo q si, si tenías btc el 1 de Agosto supongo q si, pero tendrá q sincronizar toda la cadena hasta esa fecha.
Supongo q habrá mejores métodos.


----------



## Emeregildo (8 Nov 2017)

Articulo muy interesante de Jimmy Song sobre los posibles escenarios en el próximo Hardfork.

Segwit2x Game Theory Scenarios Part 1

Me quedo con dos partes muy interesantes. Las posibles fechas importantes en cuanto ajustes de dificultad y como quedarían ambas cadenas en los próximos meses.



_The events from this point on go something like this:

November 15, 2017 — Block 494784 splits to 1X and 2X. Initially, 1X has 100 minute blocks, 2X has 11 minute blocks on average. 1X and 2X have the exact same difficulty.
November 24, 2017 — Block 495936 is mined on 2X. 1X continues to have 100 minute blocks, 2X now has 10 minute blocks. 2X is now 9% easier to mine than 1X.
February 3, 2018 — Block 495936 is mined on 1X. Difficulty retargets downward by a factor of 4. 1X has 25 minute blocks, 2X continues to have 10 minute blocks. 1X is 3.6 times easier to mine than 2X.
March 10, 2018 — Block 497952 is mined on 1X. Difficulty retargets downward by a factor of 2.5. 1X has finally adjusted enough to mine 10 minute blocks, 2X continues to have 10 minute blocks. 1X is 9 times easier to mine than 2X._
[/I]

Y por otra parte 4 posibles escenarios que se pueden dar.

_There are four ways in which economic stability can be reached:

Price follows Hash Power — The price of B2X coins goes up a lot (around 36x), the price of B1X coins goes down a lot (around 1/36) or some combination thereof.
Hash Power follows Price — Hash power moves from B2X to B1X (Something like 75% of total hash power moves from B2X to B1X)
Massive Dollar Injection — B2X is bought with outside money and causes it to go up (around 36x), B1X is short sold with outside money and causes it to go down (around 1/36 of before) or some combination thereof.
Massive Hash Power Injection — New hash power is brought into B1X._


Merece mucho la pena leer el artículo


----------



## remonster (8 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Una pregunta, para protegerse del ataque de repetición (replay attack) el del canal BTC Andrés comentó que las cantidades transferidas deben ser idénticas en ambas cadenas, así que si añadimos una cantidad extra comprada en un exchange y movemos el nuevo total (lo que había en la bifurcación más el extra añadido), esa montante total no podrá ser idéntico en la otra cadena y por lo tanto no será válido el replay attack.
> 
> Ahora Sr. Mojón añade el detalle de que ese extra añadido debe proceder de un minado posterior a la bifurcación ¿hasta qué punto es importante este detalle? ¿no vale cualqueir cantidad comprada directamente en un exchange o bitsquare o donde sea?
> 
> ...



Cuidado que si desde el exchange te transfieren las dos coins (si no han sabido separarlas) entonces estás jodido. Pero basta verificar antes que los montantes son vien distintos. Si no, no veo problema en hacerlo así y me parece la forma más simple que he leido de hacer el split.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 03:55 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La idea es buena, pero ese truco sólo funcionaría si Bitfinex te enviase a ti unos tokens minados con posterioridad al bloque del fork.



Seguro? Si hace la transacción btc mayor que el montante en b2x a mi me parece que la estrategia es buena siempre y cuando el exchanģe no le envie tb los b2x (es decir, que ellos hayan hecho el split bien). Una vez tienes una direccion spliteada puedes repetir tu mismo la estrategia para tus otras direcciones

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 04:01 ----------




VictorW dijo:


> Buenas, quiero comprar el Ledger Nano S.
> Alguien lo tiene/recomienda??
> Tengo 1 btc en Coinbase y me acojona el no disponer de las claves privadas...
> Gracias



Te lo recomiendo el nano s. Y ademas los de ledger lo hicieron de fábula para separar sin esfuerzo el bcash

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 04:04 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Buenas, disculpar mi ignorancia, si tienes los BTCs en un monedero papel desde hace X años, también son susceptibles a este replay attack si no haces nada?



Puedes ignorar el replay attack si no te interesan los bx2. Pero si te interesan y no quieres perderlos deberás separarlos antes de mover tu coldwallet. Si esperás unos meses que los bx2 valgan 0 ya no te tendrás que ocupar de hacer un split.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 04:10 ----------




Antonius Block dijo:


> Para tenerlo en el móvil casi mejor déjalo en Coinbase:XX:
> 
> Depende siempre de la cantidad de la que hablemos y del grado de seguridad que quieras procurarles.
> 
> ...



Los paper wallets son más baratos.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 04:17 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Cierto, me equivoque, este creo q anda en btc1.



Jojojo ni puta idea tiene el tixel de los cojones Hay que ser tontolaba para creer que echando mierda va a conseguir nada. Hasta las trancas anda de bch y la sodomización es épica jajajaja

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 04:22 ----------




keinur dijo:


> El tema es que el bug ha dejado 150 millones de $ en ETH en estado de coma.
> 
> Hay 2 opciones, darlos por perdidos, con lo que se reduciría el total de ETH disponibles y por tanto valdrían más, o la opción para mi peor, que es un Hard Fork de Ethereum para deshacer el entuerto.
> 
> Apasionante



No valdran más, las cagadas merma la confianza en ETH que ya está bajo mínimos y rebasa ampliamente la leve disminución de la masa monetaría.

Cuanto wishful thinking...


----------



## adryaton (8 Nov 2017)

Buenos días estoy interesado en comprar RIPPLE, pregunta para los expertos..¿Que os parece este moneda?


----------



## bmbnct (8 Nov 2017)

adryaton dijo:


> Buenos días estoy interesado en comprar RIPPLE, pregunta para los expertos..¿Que os parece este moneda?



Eso en el foro de Altcoins. Este es exclusivo para Bitcoin.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=953879


----------



## adryaton (8 Nov 2017)

Gracias por la información, preguntare en es foro.


----------



## cancri (8 Nov 2017)

[/COLOR]Puedes ignorar el replay attack si no te interesan los bx2. Pero si te interesan y no quieres perderlos deberás separarlos antes de mover tu coldwallet. Si esperás unos meses que los bx2 valgan 0 ya no te tendrás que ocupar de hacer un split.



Tengo BTC en Paper wallet. Me interesan los bx2 para poder venderlos y adquirir más BTC.La pregunta es como pueden separarse. Algún experto puede explicarlo, paso a paso.


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2017)

Si lo deseas muy fuerte, algún día Bitcoin llegará a los 1000€ (y no me he comido ningún cero).


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Si lo deseas muy fuerte, algún día Bitcoin llegará a los 1000€ (y no me he comido ningún cero).



Y puede que dentro de no tanto y más viendo como hay un montón de alts que están como a primeros de año despues de haberse marcado un 3-4-5x durante el año. Yo ya me estoy deshaciendo de mis btc y por suerte aun no perdí nada a pesar de seguir subiendo, es más voy ligerisimamente por encima de btc, pero no lo hago por eso. Apostar ahora que algo va a ir mejor que btc es jodido, pero los escenarios que se plantean para el dia del fork meten miedo y prefiero ver los toros desde la barrera de bch y quiza otras alts como DASH o IOTA que se están dando la vuelta.
De todas maneras viendo la gráfica no se si btc será capaz de romper la directriz alcista que arranca a principio de año contra la que está tocando. Supongo que si la rompe pegará un buen pump, pero estamos a 10 días más o menos del fork y en algún momento se tiene notar que no las tiene todas consigo precisamente.
Yo sinceramente lo que espero es que la cadena sw1 se quede muy tocada y tenga muchas dificultades para funcionar, lo que puede dar lugar a muchos nervios y pánico al no poder mover los fondos. A mi que me coja fuera, aunque no me den b2x que en caso de que salga al final va a valer lo que le quite del precio de btc.
Adicionalmente si sale bien la cosa, y como no sea por contagio, no se me ocurre porque el fork debería afectar negativamente a bth, más bien al contrario, al ser la única que puede ganar con todo esto, multiplicaré mis btc y ya no estaré esperando a que bitcoin valga cifras ridículas. Cuando llegue a 1000 será como cuando btc llegase a 12000 y francamente lo veo bastante más probable sobre todo sabiendo que btc a primeros de año no llegaba a 1000.


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Vale, entiendo que sería esto:
> 
> I didn't have BTC in Coinomi at the time of the snapshot. How do I claim BTG? : Coinomi Support
> 
> ...



No, no, me refería a esto:

¿Ya puedo reclamar mis Bitcoin Gold? | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



> Tras seis días del lanzamiento de la red *de prueba* de Bitcoin Gold y a la espera del lanzamiento de su red principal,...
> 
> informan que la red *de prueba* lanzada el primero de noviembre es estable y segura, además de compatible con las carteras y pools de minería.
> 
> ...


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2017)

Pues yo creo que voy a comprar más btc para poder dumpear más 2x. Lo que tengo claro es que ya he vendido suficiente BTC desde los 2k euros y el hold es una gran estrategia.


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

Por cierto Cash va a hacer un hard fork para actualizar su algoritmo de dificultad (EDA) de manera que sea mucho más estable y no tenga esos saltos en que pasa de minarmenos de un un bloque por hora a minar 90 y que está llevando a que vaya 8000 bloques más adelantada a la cadena de btc lo que lleva a que tenga mayor inflacción de la prevista.
Mejor que se pone de cara al fork y con la propaganda ya emitida de bitcoin cash es el verdadero bitcoin menudo miedo quedarse en esa cadena. El último euro que lo lleve otro.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 11:23 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que no aparezca nada mejor que bitcoin con sus tiempos asquerosos y comisiones, por más que Mojon diga que es una gran paella.
> 
> Como solución definitiva no lo veo. bitcoin quizá sea a día de hoy el sistema más "potente" pero en unos años puede dejar de serlo, incluso porque internamente se quede anquilosado para poder cambiar. Yo por eso ahí no entro.



Que bitcoin hay 100 alternativas que funcionan mejor. No se que dices de que no salió nada.


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Como os gusta tiraros a la piscina sin necesidad...
> 
> Veo más riesgo en dumpear un fork en favor del otro que mantenerse en los dos por lo que pueda pasar.
> 
> A no ser que te guste apostar a doble o nada...



No te imaginas el gusto que sentí al ver que había dumpeado todos mis bch. No le veo sentido a la moneda y como tal, a largo plazo pienso que no va a valer nada. Si además puedo llevarme algo "apostando", pues mejor.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Pues yo creo que voy a comprar más btc para poder dumpear más 2x. Lo que tengo claro es que ya he vendido suficiente BTC desde los 2k euros y el hold es una gran estrategia.



:XX: Eso ya es vicio sádico.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 11:39 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Por cierto Cash va a hacer un hard fork para actualizar su algoritmo de dificultad (EDA) de manera que sea mucho más estable y no tenga esos saltos en que pasa de minarmenos de un un bloque por hora a minar 90 y que está llevando a que vaya 8000 bloques más adelantada a la cadena de btc lo que lleva a que tenga mayor inflacción de la prevista.









Ni siquiera eres capaz de escribir inflación correctamente.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 11:46 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Seguro? Si hace la transacción btc mayor que el montante en b2x a mi me parece que la estrategia es buena siempre y cuando el exchanģe no le envie tb los b2x (es decir, que ellos hayan hecho el split bien). Una vez tienes una direccion spliteada puedes repetir tu mismo la estrategia para tus otras direcciones



Efectivamente, si el exchanger ha realizado bien el split, la estrategia funcionaría para utilizar esos nuevos tokens en hacerte tú mismo el split de tus propios bitcoins.


----------



## p_pin (8 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Articulo muy interesante de Jimmy Song sobre los posibles escenarios en el próximo Hardfork.
> 
> Segwit2x Game Theory Scenarios Part 1
> 
> ...



Es complicado plantear escenarios sin luego hacer matices

En primer lugar, con Bcash hemos visto como descaradamente los pools buscan lo que les otorgue más beneficios minando. Sólo el "minero desconocido" mina Bcash asumiendo una pérdida como "coste de oportunidad", luego otro grupo de pools mineros (bitcoin.com, btc.com, antpool, viabtc y alguno "menor"), van intercalando entre BTC y Bcash, dependiendo cual sea la más rentable en ese momento

Si atendemos a ese comportamiento, tras el siguiente fork, harían lo mismo
Es decir, salvo que el precio de b2x se multiplique x6, minarán btc, y en los ciclos de baja dificultad de Bcash los 4 pools minarían bcash

Otro matiz es que un pool, sus dueños o accionistas, puede tener la idea de "minar b2x", pero las pools las componen miles de "pequeños mineros", cada uno con sus propios intereses. Si la pool decide minar b2x durante "x" tiempo, es probable que algunos mineros no lo vean bien y se vayan a minar a otro pool que mine la criptomoneda más rentable, por que cada minero recibe una recompensa acorde al beneficio obtenido por el pool


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

Seguid echando vuestras cuentas de rentabilidad de mierda entre b2x y btc. Ahí no está la liga, la liga está en que a día de hoy bth ya es practicamente igual de rentable que btc (una mierda de un 4% menos la última semana, habiendo rentabilidades en este mundo de 5X y más). El 13 nuevo hard fork para meterle un nuevo algoritmo de dificultad (fundamentales) y sobre el 18 hard fork de los que se han comprometido a NO MINAR BTC A ESA FECHA y que son nada menos que el 85% que saben que si siguen el camino de core las ganancias futuras no las tienen aseguradas y por encima son chinos. 
Suma el minero desconocido de bth, suma al ceo de 3er pool más grande diciendo que minan lo más rentable y compran bth, suma todos los titulares en medios grandes de bitcoin diciendo que cash es el verdadero bitcoin.
Me parece que solo hace falta saber sumar, lo que pasa es que la mayoría de la gente no sabe.
¿Quien será el ganador? btc lo dudo muchisimo. Os quedan 10 días, tic, tac.
Para que os documenteis de uno de los principales medios de bitcoin
SegWit2x Hard Fork Could Have Devastating Consequences for Bitcoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2017)

:bla::bla::bla:

Mientras tanto, en el mundo real, los futuros de shitcoin2x caen, sólamente hoy, un 8%.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Llamara los futuros "mundo real" denota una ignorancia muy grande sobre lo que es un mercado de futuros



Bueno pues entonces, si prefieres, hablamos sobre cómo coindance lleva ya más de dos días seguidos indicando que el porcentaje de señalamiento del S2X está alrededor del 77%, por debajo incluso del 80% declarado como mínimo por parte de los participantes en el NYA para llevar a cabo el fork.

No sois capaces de respetar ni vuestras propias reglas que redactáis y firmáis en secreto


----------



## Antonius Block (8 Nov 2017)

Yo comprendo los peligros y las explicaciones no están desprovistas de su lógica; lo realmente difícil para mí es calcular la probabilidad real de que se vaya el asunto al guano por el HF que viene.

Si cada minero o pool minero sigue minando lo que le salga más rentable pues el BX2 no deja de ser simplemente una opción más. Po fale. Algunos incautos la liarán con el tema del replay attack pero por lo demás todo apunta a que seguiremos en la línea.

Llamadlo wishful thinking si queréis pero a una semana del eventual guano que se menciona por ahí no creo que la cotización pueda estar tocando máximos de nuevo como lo está haciendo ahora mismo.


----------



## Larri (8 Nov 2017)

Que tal lo veis? muy alto para comprar más? Tengo algunos BTC y un dinero ocioso que quiero invertir antes de Navidad, que luego me lo funden los hijos y prefiero que vean la cuenta esquilmada. 

Estoy minando TRADER y viendo a ver si consigo algunas de esas, pero nadie vende al precio de 0.00001. los ETH los veo baratos en comparación a lo que ha subido el BTC, son como 12000 euros lo que tengo para invertir este mes. Pero también lo veo ya el BTC muy alto, me daría cosa comprar y que justo se desplome todo. Alguna recomendación? gracias.


----------



## 1auno (8 Nov 2017)

¿No véis todavía cómo el tema del consenso en bitcoin está roto? Y soy pro bitcoin, pero es lo que hay, y irá peor. Aun así puede que suba mucho, pues los sistemas corruptos y con mayor incentivo suelen imponerse. 
Casi todo el mundo sobreinvertido en btc no querrá admitirlo, pero el rey está desnudo.


----------



## Antonius Block (8 Nov 2017)

Larri dijo:


> Que tal lo veis? muy alto para comprar más? Tengo algunos BTC y un dinero ocioso que quiero invertir antes de Navidad, que luego me lo funden los hijos y prefiero que vean la cuenta esquilmada.
> 
> Estoy minando TRADER y viendo a ver si consigo algunas de esas, pero nadie vende al precio de 0.00001. los ETH los veo baratos en comparación a lo que ha subido el BTC, son como 12000 euros lo que tengo para invertir este mes. Pero también lo veo ya el BTC muy alto, me daría cosa comprar y que justo se desplome todo. Alguna recomendación? gracias.



Bola de cristal no tiene nadie compañero. Apuntar humildemente que muy recientemente ha habido una liada gorda en la plataforma Ethereum conque yo no entraría justo ahora... Y respecto del btc, si no estás ya dentro, yo me esperaría 10-15 días para ver qué pasa con este asunto.

Vivimos unos meses bastante clave con el tema de las criptomonedas en las que si no hay cagadas y efectivamente se empiezan a abrir las puertas de los mercados para que entre dinero a espuertas, el 2018 nos podría dar muchas alegrías.

Pero saber no sabe nadie. Esto no es como los Santanderes que cuando bajan un montón es un 4%...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Sácame de tus mundos imaginarios, yo no he firmado ningún acuerdo en NYC con nadie
> 
> Solo estudio la situación, saco conclusiones y tomo acciones para proteger mi inversión. No defiendo a unos ni a otros, solo a mi mismo.
> 
> ...



Hay un 77% señalizando la chorrada esa, un 0% haciendo funcionar el software y un 0% testeándolo. Extrae tus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Tin Rope (8 Nov 2017)

Entre tixel, anarquista y keinur da asquito seguir el hilo aunque estemos tocando máximos.
Entre la basura que dicen, que no tienen ni pajolera idea, su política de desinformación maliciosa y propaganda falsa no se como los moderadores no hacen nada.

1. Si cotiza a 7k y pico mucho miedo inversor no debe haber.

2. Si vuestras altcoin son tan fiables y mejoran las prestaciones de btc, que tontos los inversores, no?

3. Porqué no promocionáis vuestras mierdicoin en el hilo correspondiente? Ah! Que allá no os lee ni el tato y vuestra idea de engañar a los novatos y dificultar su aprendizaje no tiene sentido.

4. O son retrasados mentales o desinformadores profesionales a sueldo. Espero que lo segundo, si bien su nivel me hace pensar en lo primero. Nico al menos tiene ciertas capacidades comunicativas y se curra los hilos. 

Dais pena y asco.


----------



## Antonius Block (8 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> ¿No véis todavía cómo el tema del consenso en bitcoin está roto? Y soy pro bitcoin, pero es lo que hay, y irá peor. Aun así puede que suba mucho, pues los sistemas corruptos y con mayor incentivo suelen imponerse.
> Casi todo el mundo sobreinvertido en btc no querrá admitirlo, pero el rey está desnudo.



¿Por qué iba a estar desnudo? ¿Por los recientes HF? 

Pongamos el ejemplo de Btc Gold: seis frikis cada uno de un lugar del mundo deciden hacer un copy&paste de la cadena de bloques y adaptarla para que se mine con GPU. Poco más. Además son seis y no más como podemos ver en su página: Bitcoin Gold - GPU Bitcoin Mining (Official Website).

Pues que lo mine y lo valide quien quiera. La libertad consiste en eso. Pero si es una castaña pues lo va a minar su tía.

¿Que los HF debilitan y restan confianza al sistema? Sí. De hecho yo creo que habrá más porque abre las puertas a una especulación con el valor de los "shitForks". De hecho igual nos encaminamos hacia una época en la que los hardforks serán los nuevos altcoins.

El hecho de que una cadena principal (sea la que llamamos "core" u otra) monopolice y siga imponiéndose por el consenso entre usuarios, mineros, nodos y desarrolladores es una prueba más en este experimento que nos apasiona tanto.


----------



## Tin Rope (8 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> ¿No véis todavía cómo el tema del consenso en bitcoin está roto? Y soy pro bitcoin, pero es lo que hay, y irá peor. Aun así puede que suba mucho, pues los sistemas corruptos y con mayor incentivo suelen imponerse.
> Casi todo el mundo sobreinvertido en btc no querrá admitirlo, pero el rey está desnudo.



Pero no te das cuenta alma de cántaro que si hay tanta presión es justo lo contrario, que es El Sistema el que es corrupto y por eso tantas zancadillas y recursos para dinamitar la alternativa.

No te das cuenta que nos quieren divididos y confusos? 
Cada dicotomía antes se resolvía con un consenso aplastante entre el desconocimiento de los mas media. Ahora hay toneladas de adoctrinamiento y estómagos agradecidos, pero eso sí, mientras la linde sigue su camino bien marcada y con su terquedad/seguridad pasmosa que marca su cotización, no dejándose engatusar.

Acostumbrate a estar desconcertado y confundido entre tanta mierda que esto va in rescendo.

Todavía recuerdo cuando marcaste tu estrategia que cuando ibas a vender a mil la mitad y que cuando llegase a cinco mil vendías, hiciste eso? no será que te has quedado fuera y te gustaría coger de nuevo el tren?


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> El tema es que si las aguas se revuelven demasiado entre BTC y B2X, la apuesta segura de los mineros va a ser BCH.
> 
> Ante tanta incertidumbre, el análisis de riesgos lo tengo clarísimo...



Para mí es blanco y en botella y me niego a perder buena parte de lo ganado con btc este año.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 14:16 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno pues entonces, si prefieres, hablamos sobre cómo coindance lleva ya más de dos días seguidos indicando que el porcentaje de señalamiento del S2X está alrededor del 77%, por debajo incluso del 80% declarado como mínimo por parte de los participantes en el NYA para llevar a cabo el fork.
> 
> No sois capaces de respetar ni vuestras propias reglas que redactáis y firmáis en secreto



No mientas, ya se que es tú última esperanza, pero el porcentaje sigue arriba del 80%, y si baja dudo q sea para minar core después de la que se ha montado.
Si baja del 80% creo que aún es para tener más miedo los que tienen core.


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2017)

Bisq:
Una oferta con menos del 1.5% de spot a mi favor sobre Bitcoinaverage me tardó menos de 10 minutos en ser aceptada por otra persona.
No he tenido ningún problema en más de 50 transacciones que llevaré ya. Realmente, si no lo habéis probado, no sé a qué estáis esperando. A que quiebre otro exchange tal vez?

Como dato curioso, los dos últimos tratos han sido con empresas. Se puede saber porque la transacción la tienes que hacer a una cuenta bancaria, y ahí sale el nombre de la persona/sociedad con la que haces el trato. Una de turismo francés, por lo que se ve bastante grande, y esta última con un periódico de gran bretaña.
El segundo caso quizá es para algún reportaje, pero el primero tenía pinta de ser alguien grande probando la plataforma.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> ¿No véis todavía cómo el tema del consenso en bitcoin está roto? Y soy pro bitcoin, pero es lo que hay, y irá peor. Aun así puede que suba mucho, pues los sistemas corruptos y con mayor incentivo suelen imponerse.
> Casi todo el mundo sobreinvertido en btc no querrá admitirlo, pero el rey está desnudo.



Todo el mundo que utiliza Bitcoin está, por definición, de acuerdo al 100% con las normas. Otra cosa es que, aquellos que llevaban haciendo un determinado uso de Bitcoin hasta ahora, se hayan visto desplazados por aquellos que han encontrado usos de mayor valor añadido, que es lo que, en mi opinión, está ocurriendo.

Es como el chiste de los comunistas y las bicicletas. Todo el mundo es comunista con las cosas de los demás, hasta que le tocan las bicicletas.

A todo el mundo le encantaba el carácter extremo de libre mercado de Bitcoin, hasta que sus transacciones tuvieron que competir con las de otras personas. Entonces llegan los lloriqueos y los pataleos infantiles.

Mientras los nodos teníamos que emplear tiempo, energía y espacio de disco duro en albergar las mierditransacciones gratuitas que generaban los que ahora lloriquean mediante SatoshiDice, todo era perfecto. Ahora que nos centramos en usos de mayor valor añadido y su uso mierdoso de la red ha dejado de tener sentido, vienen con pucheritos y amenazas de hardfork.

No es que el consenso en Bitcoin se haya roto, es que la red está madurando y despiojándose.


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Yo comprendo los peligros y las explicaciones no están desprovistas de su lógica; lo realmente difícil para mí es calcular la probabilidad real de que se vaya el asunto al guano por el HF que viene.
> 
> Si cada minero o pool minero sigue minando lo que le salga más rentable pues el BX2 no deja de ser simplemente una opción más. Po fale. Algunos incautos la liarán con el tema del replay attack pero por lo demás todo apunta a que seguiremos en la línea.
> 
> Llamadlo wishful thinking si queréis pero a una semana del eventual guano que se menciona por ahí no creo que la cotización pueda estar tocando máximos de nuevo como lo está haciendo ahora mismo.



¿Porque no puede estar en maximos? oyendote a tí y lo q se ve en el hilo a mi no me extraña que este en maximos. Si hasta hay uno en la página anterior que quiere comprar ahora. Cuando estamos a días de un acontecimiento q puede ser definitivo q hasta hablan de cisne negro y en este hilo el único que habla de ello soy yo.
Y no se a que viene que los mineros minaran lo más rentable cuando un 80 y pico por cien de los mineros no quieren seguir a core y se han comprometido con un acuerdo a tirar por otro lado, recuerdo que son chinos y tienen una alternativa que sigue los incentivos originales y que es practicsmente igual de rentable hoy y seguramente será mucho más rentable q el resto a fecha de fork. 
Sacar 2x es una gilipollez aunque en su momento pudiera tener sentido para debloquear el tema de la escalabilidad, pero los de cash se adelantaron y en la espera sacaron otra vez el bitcoin original mejorado para la adopción. O sea que los chinos no creo que tengan mucho q pensar.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 14:34 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hay un 77% señalizando la chorrada esa, un 0% haciendo funcionar el software y un 0% testeándolo. Extrae tus propias conclusiones.



Si lo dices tu mismo y ni te enteras. El que debería estar sacando conclusiones eres tú, pero estas demasiado ciego para ver nada y no hay peor ciego que el que jo quiere ver.
Te voy a dar una pista, ¿será que no piensan minarlo?
Y no es el 77 que es el 82

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 14:39 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Bisq:
> Una oferta con menos del 1.5% de spot a mi favor sobre Bitcoinaverage me tardó menos de 10 minutos en ser aceptada por otra persona.
> No he tenido ningún problema en más de 50 transacciones que llevaré ya. Realmente, si no lo habéis probado, no sé a qué estáis esperando. A que quiebre otro exchange tal vez?
> 
> ...



Pero hay muy poca oferta, por lo menos algunos días, pero lo tengo probado por el anonimato y no está mal.


----------



## p_pin (8 Nov 2017)

Como he dicho anteriormente, el tema del % de hash, y sus probables escenarios planteados en esos artículos que estáis poniendo son muy "relativos", más bien alejado de la realidad, por qué?

Pues por que el % de hash no se divide/dividirá entre BTC y B2X, si no también entre Bcash.
Y por lo visto Bcash tiene pensado un hard fork a pocos días del fork btc, para cambiar su algoritmo de ajuste de dificultad. Yo estoy seguro que ésto no es casual y la intención sería, de cara al hardfork BTC, hacer que Bcash sea "rentable", por que según el ciclo actual no lo sería (bcash en dos días cambia su dificultad subiendo ésta un 20%, lo que la haría mucho menos rentable que BTC, por eso ese "casual HF" para cambiar su algoritmo

Por otro lado en este momento, la rentabilidad de minar BTC o Bcash es muy parecida, y sin embargo Bcash tiene casi 10 veces menos poder minero, entre ellos del propio pool minero que lo propició y apoyó: viabtc... por qué¿?

Apoyar algo está bien... pero minar? se mina lo más rentable, dicho de otra forma: _Por el interés te quiero Andrés, o como dicen Faemino y cansado, una cosa es la amistad y otra el dinero... y la amistad te la puedes meter por el culo_

Y puestos a plantear escenarios:

B2X (sin ajuste de dificultad) no llegará a fin de año por falta de poder minero


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

Bueno, vamos entrando en razon, la mollera es dura pero acaban entrando las cosas. Lo que no entiendo de esa lógica es que si b2x no llega a final de año y tiene el 85% del hashrate ¿que os hace pensar que btc con el 15% si?


----------



## remonster (8 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Tiene gracia que lo reproches, cuando este es el hilo con mas wishful thinking de todo el foro, y probablemente de todo internet :XX:



De $1 a $7500 no parece que sea wishful thinking 

(pegando dónde les duele)


----------



## 1auno (8 Nov 2017)

quebractubre dijo:


> Pero no te das cuenta alma de cántaro que si hay tanta presión es justo lo contrario, que es El Sistema el que es corrupto y por eso tantas zancadillas y recursos para dinamitar la alternativa.
> 
> No te das cuenta que nos quieren divididos y confusos?
> Cada dicotomía antes se resolvía con un consenso aplastante entre el desconocimiento de los mas media. Ahora hay toneladas de adoctrinamiento y estómagos agradecidos, pero eso sí, mientras la linde sigue su camino bien marcada y con su terquedad/seguridad pasmosa que marca su cotización, no dejándose engatusar.
> ...




No creo haber dicho aquí nunca ninguna estrategia mía, te equivocas. 
Todo esto va de eliminar la confianza en terceros, pero la realidad es que la blockchain es fácilmente corruptible. Claro que nos quieren divididos y confusos, pero la realidad es que al 99% de la población se la pelan estos temas, el adoctrinamiento funciona, y estarán encantados de usar blockchains bancarizadas o ser robados por las fees que les pongan los que controlen bitcoin.

Usuarios y mineros son 2 capas enfrentadas con intereses totalmente distintos, y no hay descentralización cuando los segundos mandan.


----------



## remonster (8 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> :XX: Eso ya es vicio sádico.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 11:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Añado un detalle a la estrategía de meter una semilla de bitcoinx1 desde el exchange para inmunizarse del replay attack: Sobre todo nada de transacciones directas a cuentas anónimas. Lo mejor es crear una dirección propia inmune e ir inmunizando sucesivamente las diferentes direcciones.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 15:34 ----------




keinur dijo:


> El tema es que si las aguas se revuelven demasiado entre BTC y B2X, la apuesta segura de los mineros va a ser BCH.
> 
> Ante tanta incertidumbre, el análisis de riesgos lo tengo clarísimo...



Ya has vendido todos tus btc para comprar shit bcash? No? Pues cállate la bocaza. Si? Good ridance


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> De $1 a $7500 no parece que sea wishful thinking
> 
> (pegando dónde les duele)



Lección de primero para tanto listillo q hay en este hilo. Ganancias pasadas no garantizan que no te metas una ostia como un mundo mañana.


----------



## remonster (8 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ya lo hago.
> 
> Mi conclusión es que hay un 77% de mineros que apoyan la "chorrada esa" que una gran parte de la comunidad llama "ataque" al actual Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



La potencia de minado se desactiva con cuatro líneas de código en caso de ataque por PoW. Más de un minero anda acojonadito con el tema. Si no se ha hecho aún es por no joder a los mineros honestos que respetan el protocolo, pero cualquier día patada y asics a la basura


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> No creo haber dicho aquí nunca ninguna estrategia mía, te equivocas.
> Todo esto va de eliminar la confianza en terceros, pero la realidad es que la blockchain es fácilmente corruptible. Claro que nos quieren divididos y confusos, pero la realidad es que al 99% de la población se la pelan estos temas, el adoctrinamiento funciona, y estarán encantados de usar blockchains bancarizadas o ser robados por las fees que les pongan los que controlen bitcoin.
> 
> Usuarios y mineros son 2 capas enfrentadas con intereses totalmente distintos, y no hay descentralización cuando los segundos mandan.



Pues para todos ellos core o lo que quede de ella. Los que pensamos en otro mundo, otra manera de hacer las cosas, los q creemos en el caracter absolutamente disruptor de bitcoin tenemos cash. Cada uno q elija bando, porque está claro q no vamos en el mismo. Pero creo q es lo mejor, dejar a un lado a los que creen que vale la pena defender el engendro q hoy llamamos bitcoin y seguir el camino marcado por satoshi nakamoto.


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> La potencia de minado se desactiva con cuatro líneas de código en caso de ataque por PoW. Más de un minero anda acojonadito con el tema. Si no se ha hecho aún es por no joder a los mineros honestos que respetan el protocolo, pero cualquier día patada y asics a la basura



Tu deliras macho. No te das cuenta de cuanta razón nos das con tus úl5imos post y tú te niegas a ver la mayor. Si cambian pow, simplemente dejan de minar core, sino lo hacen igualmente, lo cual es el fin de core. O sea que ahora ya son buenos los hard forks. Os contradecis simplemente dejadoos hablar.
Menudas peliculas te montas, eso de cambiar 4 lineas requiere consenso y un hard fork, no es que no lo hagan por respetar a nadie, que ya se sabe que no lo hacen. Vamos una chorradita que se hace en una hora.


----------



## remonster (8 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lección de primero para tanto listillo q hay en este hilo. Ganancias pasadas no garantizan que no te metas una ostia como un mundo mañana.



Nadie está hablando de ganancias fururas pero de ganancias realizadas. Además de tecnicamenre zote te falta comprensión lectora. Que un paleto como tú intente dar lecciones en este hilo da mucha vergüenza ajena.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 15:48 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Es de muy mala educación mandar callar a la gente. Pero se ve que de eso vais servidos varios en esta rama.
> 
> De verdad, estábamos mucho mejor cuando tu, mojoncillo, y el resto de maleducados insultones no pasabais por aquí. Sin embargo nunca me verás decir a nadie que se calle la bocaza.
> 
> Se ve que esa es la educación que os dieron en casa, no se os puede pedir más...



Os estamos educando, y es de malparidos no ser agradecidos


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Nadie está hablando de ganancias fururas pero de ganancias realizadas. Además de tecnicamenre zote te falta comprensión lectora. Que un paleto como tú intente dar lecciones en este hilo da mucha vergüenza ajena.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 15:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Que coño de ganancias realizadas si lo único que tienes es un numerito en la pantalla, y en eso mismo se va a quedar cuando los bloques se vayan a minimo una hora y las confirmaciones a 6 ¿y las comisiones? ¿estrenaran las transacciones a 100 € q según core no son malas cuando la gente entre en panico y griten maricón el último?
Sufrimiento, veo mucho sufrimiento. Yo os espero en bth con las palomitas, no os invito q se os atragantan.:XX:

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 15:57 ----------




keinur dijo:


> No les saques de su mundo de piruleta. Ahí viven felices.
> 
> 4 líneas, cambias el PoW, pierdes todo el hashrate, y conviertes a Bitcoin en una altcoin cualquiera. Bravo. :Aplauso:



No, conviertes bitcoin en la reina ansoluta de las shitcoins, y aquí si que aplicaría lo de shit.



Amplio según voy leyendo, si se dá el cambio de los mineros , btc podría no ajustar la dificultad hasta nada menos que el 3 de febrero y no estabilizar el tiempo de bloque hasta el 10 de marzo. Como, para no andar con el culo apretado. Del articulo que colgue esta mañana y que no debió leer nadie, no vaya a ser que sus fantasias se le rompan todas.
Lo cuelgo otra vez, asi de bueno soy
SegWit2x Hard Fork Could Have Devastating Consequences for Bitcoin


----------



## p_pin (8 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Que uno de los dos no llegará a final de año está claro, pero que sea B2X....
> 
> Precisamente poder minero es lo que parece que va a tener. ¿En qué te basas para especular con que no?
> 
> ...



Veo que has leído mi post... ahora te falta entender lo que puse:

Resumiendo:

Apoyar algo está bien... pero minar? se mina lo más rentable


----------



## Claudius (8 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> SegWit2x Hard Fork Could Have Devastating Consequences for Bitcoin



Yet with Bitcoin sitting over $7,000 at press time, it seems like the market doesn’t care at all.


Qué le va a importar al mercado si llegan a coexistir pues habrá un dump una a 5000$ y la otra a 1500$ +- 
Ya se ha preparado la cotización para el cisne negro y así 'the power of the bitcoin' osea la industria minera no pierdan poder adquisitivo. La teoría 'de juegos' de ajedrez está toda orquestada. 

Aunque bueno, tampoco puede pasar nada, se asume tiempos de banca: 1 día una transferencia y 40$ entrar en los primeros bloques. 

Total es lo que vale mover valor de A a B internacionalmente, eso si, le quitamos al banco usurero el poder, y se lo damos al simpático chino liberador del yugo capitalista occidental. :XX:

Esta 'teoría de juegos', da para una serie llamada ' juego de Bitcoin'.
[youtube]nnLm_OLmQbs[/youtube]

lalalalala lalalala   

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 17:37 ----------




keinur dijo:


> El tema es que si las aguas se revuelven demasiado entre BTC y B2X, la apuesta segura de los mineros va a ser BCH.
> 
> Ante tanta incertidumbre, el análisis de riesgos lo tengo clarísimo...



Ese es un buen escenario, que pocos contemplan.


----------



## bpower (8 Nov 2017)

SegwitX2 cancelado

The Segwit2x effort began in May with a simple purpose: to increase the
blocksize and improve Bitcoin scalability. At the time, the Bitcoin
community was in crisis after nearly 3 years of heavy debate, and consensus
for Segwit seemed like a distant mirage with only 30% support among miners.
Segwit2x found its first success in August, as it broke the deadlock and
quickly led to Segwit’s successful activation. Since that time, the team
shifted its efforts to phase two of the project - a 2MB blocksize increase.

Our goal has always been a smooth upgrade for Bitcoin. Although we
strongly believe in the need for a larger blocksize, there is something we
believe is even more important: keeping the community together.
Unfortunately, it is clear that we have not built sufficient consensus for
a clean blocksize upgrade at this time. Continuing on the current path
could divide the community and be a setback to Bitcoin’s growth. This was
never the goal of Segwit2x.

As fees rise on the blockchain, we believe it will eventually become
obvious that on-chain capacity increases are necessary. When that happens,
we hope the community will come together and find a solution, possibly with
a blocksize increase. Until then, we are suspending our plans for the
upcoming 2MB upgrade.

We want to thank everyone that contributed constructively to Segwit2x,
whether you were in favor or against. Your efforts are what makes Bitcoin
great. Bitcoin remains the greatest form of money mankind has ever seen,
and we remain dedicated to protecting and fostering its growth worldwide.


Mike Belshe, Wences Casares, Jihan Wu, Jeff Garzik, Peter Smith and Erik
Voorhees

-- 


*Mike Belshe*
*CEO, BitGo, Inc* 

https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/bitcoin-segwit2x/2017-November/000685.html


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2017)

Di que sí Keinur, ánimo:
Es momento de vender todos los btc por bch y abrir hilo propio. Bitcoin es tan malo que hasta los de x2 lo han dado por perdido.


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

Creo que lo has entendido mal. El tio insiste una y otra vez en que es necesario más capacidad y que seguramente con bloques grandes. Blanco y en botella. 
Yo mande btc a kraken para cambiarlos por bth y los hdp tienen colapsado el chiringuito, auqnue quizá ahora me espere un poco con mis btc donde están.


----------



## destru (8 Nov 2017)

Subidón a 7700 dolares!


----------



## Robertec (8 Nov 2017)

Está subiendo todo, BTC, ETH, BCH... y hasta XRP !!!


----------



## p_pin (8 Nov 2017)

Compren que se acaban!


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Nov 2017)

Otro pumpeo, esta vez ha tocado 7790. Va a llegar a 8000 antes del hardfork.


----------



## p_pin (8 Nov 2017)

SegWit2x [Futures] (B2X)
$346.45 *(-74.16%)*


----------



## Arctic (8 Nov 2017)

Entro, digo que BTC se va al guano, que ya lo dijo Tixel y me voy a seguir preocupado por mis BTC y el 2X, que nos va a hundir a todos.


----------



## Violator (8 Nov 2017)

Victoria absoluta de la comunidad Bitcoin!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (8 Nov 2017)

Todo on fire se bloquea hasta blockfolio


----------



## sirpask (8 Nov 2017)

Ether hack, y Bitcoin X2 anulado... 

Es decir, que todo sigue como estaba cantado.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2017)

La verdad que cuando le han puesto palos en las ruedas, BTC ha tenido algún momento de bajón puntual... pero en cuanto el horizonte está despejado, se marca unos ATH que hace solo un año no nos habríamos creido...

Joder, que las Navidades pasadas empezó con las 4 cifras y ahora estamos hablando de un posible 8000$ a corto plazo. 

Si lo sé, no vengo. O no vendo. Que sé yo. :XX: :XX:


----------



## bavech (8 Nov 2017)

Dejenme darme el Gusto porfavor


----------



## sirpask (8 Nov 2017)

[Bitcoin-segwit2x] Segwit2x Final Steps


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> [Bitcoin-segwit2x] Segwit2x Final Steps



Lo firma, entre otros, Jihan Wu. Ya podía haber hecho lo mismo cuando lo de Bitcoin Crash.


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin Crash está bien ahí, como experimento. Ni siquiera tiene el malvado Segwit ese que es tan desestabilizador y que permite el doble gasto.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2017)

Y ahora para abajo BTC y BCH de la mano. :XX: :XX:

Asi no llegamos a 2018.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2017)

bpower dijo:


> SegwitX2 cancelado
> 
> The Segwit2x effort began in May with a simple purpose: to increase the
> blocksize and improve Bitcoin scalability. At the time, the Bitcoin
> ...



Mecagoenlaputamadre. *VICTORIA*

Llego ahora del curro y...sorpresón. 

La verdad es que podría ser magnánimo en la victoria y elegante...pero no lo voy a ser.

*TIXEL, KEINUR, PODÉIS COMERME LOS COJONES POR DETRÁS*


----------



## speedy_gon (8 Nov 2017)

Yo he vendido a 7.750. y quiero volver a entrar... pero a saber cuando es buen momento para volver a entrar... hoy da mucho cague. Hay teorías de todos los colores.... para que suba o para que baje.... Estoy pensando en entrar si llega sobre los 7.000, que tendrá un buen soporte y meterle un stoploss 200 más abajo para irme a dormir tranquilo....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2017)

Alguien se ha puesto nervioso en Bitmex con la noticia :XX:







Supongo que $50000 es un nuevo récord mundial en el precio de un bitcoin, ¿no?


----------



## Borjita burbujas (8 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow y Filósofo Hardcore, regresarán los Reyes Magos a burbuja a repartir bitcoins?.

P.D. En caso afirmativo apuntadme en la lista, gracias.


----------



## Antonius Block (8 Nov 2017)

Qué bien. Ellos mismos se han dado cuenta de que no vale la pena apoyar el HF porque no trae nada nuevo ni bueno y supone un riesgo. Lo podrían haber dicho antes la verdad.


----------



## BlueArrow (8 Nov 2017)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> BlueArrow y Filósofo Hardcore, regresarán los Reyes Magos a burbuja a repartir bitcoins?.
> 
> P.D. En caso afirmativo apuntadme en la lista, gracias.



Estas navidades regalamos Ethereums no bloqueados... (por ahora)


----------



## Antonius Block (8 Nov 2017)

Ahora vemos la de altcoineros que estaban en btc por el tema de conseguir BX2 gratis y que se vuelven a sus Ethereums, Neos, Iotas y etcéteras


----------



## BlueArrow (8 Nov 2017)

Puesto en perspectiva, resulta que hace 11 meses y 2 días regalamos en este foro 1450 pavos. Sí señores, 1450 USD del ala a 100 conforeros.

Y antes Sr.Mojón y remonster también repartieron lo suyo.

Flipante.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (8 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Estas navidades regalamos Ethereums no bloqueados... (por ahora)



Estarás de coña no?, ethereum no mola.


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

Aun no se ni creo que nadie interpretar la noticia totalmente, aunque llevo diciendo días que b2x no salía. Acerte. Pero esperaba el flippening y mandar a tomar por saco a los de core y sin emabrgo esto les dá aire por lo menos por unos días. 
Ya veremos lo que acaban minando los chinos y sobre todo despues del 13 que cambian algoritmo de dificultad en bch.
Despues de la reacción incial, en que se nota a las leguas que andabais con el culo más que apretado, btc está cayendo a saco y las alts subiendo a saco y bch remontando lo poco que perdió. ¿como se interpreta eso?
Lo que es la risa es los de core como si estuvierais de fiesta, no me extraña viendo la que se venía y otros diciendo que btc está muerto. Yo sigo apostando por ello y sacando mi dinero de btc. Pero sigo a la expectativa y esto aparentemente, ya se verá, cambia el escenario previsto. La muerte por abandono de btc.


----------



## BlueArrow (8 Nov 2017)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Estarás de coña no?, ethereum no mola.



Era una ironía


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Puesto en perspectiva, resulta que hace 11 meses y 2 días regalamos en este foro 1450 pavos. Sí señores, 1450 USD del ala a 100 conforeros.
> 
> Y antes Sr.Mojón y remonster también repartieron lo suyo.
> 
> Flipante.



Es de pesimo gusto recordarle a la gente el valor de lo regalado. No haberlo hecho para hacerlo así.


----------



## BlueArrow (8 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es de pesimo gusto recordarle a la gente el valor de lo regalado. No haberlo hecho para hacerlo así.



Puede ser, pero lo que quiero decir es que algo que en su momento eran 2 pavos, ahora son 14,50.

Para que la gente vea cómo poco se convierte en mucho.

Nos gastamos 200 pavos y ahora son 1450. Cualquiera que hubiera metido hace menos de 1 año unos pocos cientos de euros ahora tendría unos miles. Por aquellas fechas muchos pensaban que habían perdido el tren. Ahora también lo piensa mucha gente...


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2017)

El milagro de los panes y los peces. Donde había una caña, ahora hay una cena.

Todo puede ser que el año que viene dé para banquete. :XX: :XX:


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2017)

Hilo de afectados por los regalos de Blue Arrow ya.


----------



## Registrador (8 Nov 2017)

jojojo segwit2x cancelado: por favor owned del año para Tixel jojojo


----------



## BlueArrow (8 Nov 2017)

Pues sí, la verdad es que Tixel es masoca, no hay nada que le guste más que comer owneds:



BlueArrow dijo:


> tixel dijo:
> 
> 
> > *Cuentame el cuento ese cuando salga 2x. No os van a dejar ni las raspas del hashrate* y a Cash es bastante más resistente a el hashrate gracias a la eda, que se va a modificar por HF pronto para mejorla más.
> ...


----------



## Registrador (8 Nov 2017)

jojojojojo


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> jojojo segwit2x cancelado: por favor owned del año para Tixel jojojo



Ya doy por hecho el nivel mental de la gente de este hilo. Aquí el único q dijo esta boca es mía y b2x no sale fui yo. 
Eso si reconozco que la noticia no me agrado porque la esperaba de otra manera y porque deseaba con todo mi alma que btc despareciese y parece que queda la cosa en suspenso. Por que al final va a ser lo que pase igualmente. Mas tiempo para que se popularice bitcoin a 5tps.


----------



## BlueArrow (8 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya doy por hecho el nivel mental de la gente de este hilo. Aquí el único q dijo esta boca es mía y b2x no sale fui yo.
> Eso si reconozco que la noticia no me agrado porque la esperaba de otra manera y porque deseaba con todo mi alma que btc despareciese y parece que queda la cosa en suspenso. Por que al final va a ser lo que pase igualmente. Mas tiempo para que se popularice bitcoin a 5tps.



Tiene que ser duro eso de haber minado bitcoins antaño, haberlos vendido por 3 perras gordas y ver como otros han holdeado y se han forrado...


----------



## Registrador (8 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya doy por hecho el nivel mental de la gente de este hilo. Aquí el único q dijo esta boca es mía y b2x no sale fui yo.
> Eso si reconozco que la noticia no me agrado porque la esperaba de otra manera y porque deseaba con todo mi alma que btc despareciese y parece que queda la cosa en suspenso. Por que al final va a ser lo que pase igualmente. Mas tiempo para que se popularice bitcoin a 5tps.



retrasado, no escribiste tu: 'Cuentame el cuento ese cuando salga 2x. No os van a dejar ni las raspas del hashrate' ????

cometete el owned con dignidad retarded ::


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

Bluearrow eres patetico y rastrero. No aportas una puta mierda con tu puta mierda de comentarios.
Ahora respiras, y sales de la cueva. No te preocupes que los mierdas sin cojones como tú no van a echar mucho tiempo fuera. Lo que te queda es vivir con el culo apretado.
A mi me interesa una mierda btc como está planteado, me da igual si quieren un swift 2.0. Yo lo que quiero es cash p2p.
La partida no está acabada ni mucho menos, y desde luego a bch solo le queda ganar, ya está subiendo como una moto.


----------



## BlueArrow (8 Nov 2017)




----------



## Divad (8 Nov 2017)

Tanto pisarle los huevos a los bitcoñeros y tras tenerlo todo a favor 82% van y se rajan... Huele bastante mal, saben que el cadáver no da más de si y han preferido una muerte lenta...

Del 62% al 30% para finales de año.

Ahora mientras os laméis el cipote tras el susto... le toca el turno al resto de chapas subir :Baile:

Gracias por la birra bluearrow, me ayudaste a ver que el pelotazo no estaba en Bitcoin, sino en ETH y otras chapas 8:El truco es bueno, regala la mierda como si fuese oro mientras el tonto sigue igual de pobre y obteniendo una mierda de rentabilidad.

De que hablaréis ahora? Próximo HF? :::XX:::


----------



## Registrador (8 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> De que hablaréis ahora? Próximo HF? :::XX:::



nos seguiremos riendo de Tixel 2 meses por los menos.

joder que ridículo ha hecho jojojojo


----------



## BlueArrow (8 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Qué precio creéis que tendrá el BTC a la larga, si llega a ser usado como una de las principales divisas? ¿Tendría sentido compararlo con el M0 del USD?



Ya es más buscado en Google que el oro. La venta de oro de inversión en USA se ha desplomado este año. Si Bitcoin se hace con un, digamos, 20% del mercado del oro... hagamos números:

Toneladas métricas de oro minadas en toda la historia: 187.200
1 tonelada métrica = 1.000.000 g
precio de la onza de oro = 1.280 USD
1 onza = 31,1035 g

Onzas de oro minadas en toda la historia = (187.200 * 1.000.000) / 31,1035 = 6.018.615.268,378157

Capitalización TOTAL de la masa de oro minada = onzas totales * precio de la onza de oro = 6.018.615.268,378157 * 1.280 = 7.703.827.543.524,041

Es decir: 7,7 BILLONES (españoles) de dólares.

Si bitcoin se hace con un 20% de eso a largo plazo... 

7.703.827.543.524,041 * 0,2 = 1.540.765.508.704,8083

El precio del BTC sería el total de la capitalización entre el número de monedas minadas (digamos que 21 millones):

1.540.765.508.704,8083 / 21.000.000 = 73.369,77 USD por cada 1 BTC


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

Anda vuelve a la cueva que en todo el debate sobre el fork estabas con el papel en la mano y una cagalera q se te iba pantalones abajo. No creo que no entrases en el hilo, pero eres un puto rastrero sin cojones q se esconde como un mierda que eres y a la mínima que puede respirar sale a decir idioteces, que de ahí no pasas. No me llegas ni al forro de los idem.
Pero no te preocupes que los cerdos como tu vuelven pronto a la cuadra. Te espero el día 13.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 23:40 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> nos seguiremos riendo de Tixel 2 meses por los menos.
> 
> joder que ridículo ha hecho jojojojo



Ya se que aquí el nivel es el de un instituto, pero concretamente ¿en que hice el ridculo?
Anda corre a limpiarte el culo que lo tienes todo cagado como el resto de tú tropa.


----------



## louis.gara (8 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Gracias por la birra bluearrow, me ayudaste a ver que el pelotazo no estaba en Bitcoin, sino en ETH y otras chapas 8:El truco es bueno, regala la mierda como si fuese oro mientras el tonto sigue igual de pobre y obteniendo una mierda de rentabilidad.
> 
> De que hablaréis ahora? Próximo HF? :::XX:::



Hablemos de datos reales...
...en los últimos 3 meses

ETH sube de 295$ a 313$
BTC sube de 3400$ a 7300$

Rentabilidad oiga...y el tonto sigue igual de pobre.:XX:


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Ya es más buscado en Google que el oro. La venta de oro de inversión en USA se ha desplomado este año. Si Bitcoin se hace con un, digamos, 20% del mercado del oro... hagamos números:
> 
> Toneladas métricas de oro minadas en toda la historia: 187.200
> 1 tonelada métrica = 1.000.000 g
> ...



Estas cuenta si que son hacer el ridiculo. Pero a vosotros con eso os llega.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Pues sí, la verdad es que Tixel es masoca, no hay nada que le guste más que comer owneds:




Habia leido mascota pero la verdad es que no iba mal desencaminado. Yo nombraria al tixel mascota oficial del hilo.


----------



## Divad (8 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Hablemos de datos reales...
> ...en los últimos 3 meses
> 
> ETH sube de 295$ a 313$
> ...



A 3 meses? Hazlo a un año para que no quedes retratado como un manipulador
Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

:XX:::


----------



## remonster (9 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> *TIXEL, KEINUR, PODÉIS COMERME LOS COJONES POR DETRÁS*



Ha sido una sodomización de esos dos en vivo y en directo.

Megaowned histórico !

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 00:09 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Puesto en perspectiva, resulta que hace 11 meses y 2 días regalamos en este foro 1450 pavos. Sí señores, 1450 USD del ala a 100 conforeros.
> 
> Y antes Sr.Mojón y remonster también repartieron lo suyo.
> 
> Flipante.



En 2016 fueron $2960 (moneda deflacionaria!) que repartimos el día de Reyes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ito-a-canas-hilo-de-bitcoin-invitaciones.html


----------



## BlueArrow (9 Nov 2017)

Urgente: Os invito a cañas! (hilo de bitcoin-invitaciones)


----------



## Divad (9 Nov 2017)

Para mantener al rebaño pobre y entretenido... los bitcoñeros afortunados de pertenecer al selecto club repartirán unas birras para los foreros! yujuuu

Eso sí, luego tienes que hablar bien de bitcoin y meter a más gacelas en el saco aunque Bitcoin baje a los 4200. Repites los mantras: Bajadas más chungas han vivido y aquí seguimos hasta el siguiente HF que nos regalen chapas ::

En criptolandia se priman los avances y Bitcoin no está mucho por la labor por lo que fácilmente puede ser reemplazado por otra crypto.

No es lo mismo tener 1000 chapas que valen una miseria y van a subir a $600 (600.000), que 1 btc que te tiene que subir hasta los 600.000 para que ganes lo mismo que el pardillo que apostó por una mierda :XX::::fiufiu:

Me cuesta comprender como se puede ser rico gracias a bitcoin y se sigue trabajando y lo más gracioso, se está enganchado al foro lamiéndose el cipote a todas horas 8: Eso sí, son buena gente y te invitan a unas birras bitcoñeras :Aplauso:


----------



## remonster (9 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es de pesimo gusto recordarle a la gente el valor de lo regalado. No haberlo hecho para hacerlo así.



Siempre puedes regalar 2000 pavos de mierdabcash, si aún valen algo para Reyes


----------



## Divad (9 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Urgente: Os invito a cañas! (hilo de bitcoin-invitaciones)



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Lo he clavado al mismo tiempo mientras escribía el post :XX::XX::XX:

No hace falta decir nada más :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## remonster (9 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> nos seguiremos riendo de Tixel 2 meses por los menos.
> 
> joder que ridículo ha hecho jojojojo




Joder...es que me duele la tripa de tanto reir!


----------



## BlueArrow (9 Nov 2017)

Oye, ¿y Nico? ¿lo habrán despedido? Ya no aparece nunca


----------



## remonster (9 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Ya es más buscado en Google que el oro. La venta de oro de inversión en USA se ha desplomado este año. Si Bitcoin se hace con un, digamos, 20% del mercado del oro... hagamos números:
> 
> Toneladas métricas de oro minadas en toda la historia: 187.200
> 1 tonelada métrica = 1.000.000 g
> ...



Cuando andaba el BTC por $75 ya avisé en el hilo del oro había que comprar un bitcoin por cada onza de oro para cubrirse. El que me hizo caso se ha forrado. Aunque me pasé jajaja...con 1/10 de BTC hubiese bastado


----------



## tixel (9 Nov 2017)

Pues como tú estos días. 
De todas maneras no entiendo muy bien de que os reis. A mi en cash y otras alts me sigue yendo igual de bien que a vosotros en vuestra ponzoña de swift 2.0 y si estais echando las campanas pensado que habeis "ganado" algo me parece que aún no habeís entendido demasiado bien lo que pasó. Pero yo dudo mucho que btc pueda considerarse ganadora aunque entiendo que despues de estar aguantando la respiración da mucha vida. Y el precio me da que está haciendo techo, y...vamos que en unos dias estaís otra vez con el culo apretado.
A ver quien se descojona comiendo el turrón este año, aunque creo que va a ser bastante antes. Listillos de parvulario.


----------



## BlueArrow (9 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues como tú estos días.
> De todas maneras no entiendo muy bien de que os reis. A mi en cash y otras alts me sigue yendo igual de bien que a vosotros en vuestra ponzoña de swift 2.0 y si estais echando las campanas pensado que habeis "ganado" algo me parece que aún no habeís entendido demasiado bien lo que pasó. Pero yo dudo mucho que btc pueda considerarse ganadora aunque entiendo que despues de estar aguantando la respiración da mucha vida. Y el precio me da que está haciendo techo, y...vamos que en unos dias estaís otra vez con el culo apretado.
> A ver quien se descojona comiendo el turrón este año, aunque creo que va a ser bastante antes. Listillos de parvulario.



¡Pero qué dices mastuerzo! Si estábamos deseando que se produjese el fork. Ahora ya no tendremos Bitcoins gratis como con Bitcoin Crash.


----------



## tixel (9 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Cuando andaba el BTC por $75 ya avisé en el hilo del oro había que comprar un bitcoin por cada onza de oro para cubrirse. El que me hizo caso se ha forrado. Aunque me pasé jajaja...con 1/10 de BTC hubiese bastado



Pues tampoco veo que sea pa tanto. Si tenian 10000€ metidos eran unas 8 onzas, o sea 8 btc. Hubieran ganado 48000 euros o asi. Y el lerdo este, diceido que con 1/10 bastaba. 
No está mal, pero una mierda comparado con los 2 meses que estuve yo minado eth hace 1 año y medio, y lo que te rondaré morena.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 00:48 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> ¡Pero qué dices mastuerzo! Si estábamos deseando que se produjese el fork. Ahora ya no tendremos Bitcoins gratis como con Bitcoin Crash.



Hasta ahí llegan tus entendederas. Ahora lo veo claro.


----------



## BlueArrow (9 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues tampoco veo que sea pa tanto. Si tenian 10000€ metidos eran unas 8 onzas, o sea 8 btc. Hubieran ganado 48000 euros o asi. Y el lerdo este, diceido que con 1/10 bastaba.
> No está mal, pero una mierda comparado con los 2 meses que estuve yo minado eth hace 1 año y medio, y lo que te rondaré morena.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 00:48 ----------
> ...



Dijo el ciego...


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Nov 2017)

el minero de boquilla.....que picas el bloque con los dientes? ::

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 01:00 ----------

venga que ya estamos en 7447$ otra vez


----------



## louis.gara (9 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> A 3 meses? Hazlo a un año para que no quedes retratado como un manipulador
> Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com
> 
> :XX:::



Ethereum le debe a btc haber roto la veda...ahora te tirarás el farol de que has comprado eth a 3$ y has holdeado el dump de DAO, todo ello para hacer un x100.

Algunos por aqui llevamos hodleando antes de las camisetas a 95$, ve echando cuentas y tu teoría de la rentabilidad queda en entredicho.

Yo también he ganado con algunas criptos como Dash, Pivx y Waves, pero he palmao con Eth e Iconomi...haciendo cuentas hubiese ganado más holdeando. Reconoce, tío listo, que has llegado tarde y te escuece igual q al tixel.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Nov 2017)

Es curioso como vienen y van los trolles/haters del hilo. Unos se van y aparecen otros nuevos.

Los últimos como el de las barreras infranqueables o el que escribía en rojo ya hace tiempo que han desaparecido. Ahora tenemos al que dice los refranes al revés, que tampoco está mal, a veces es graciosillo con sus tonterías pero se echa de menos alguno con más carisma. A ver si aparece alguno antes de los $10.000


----------



## tixel (9 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Ethereum le debe a btc haber roto la veda...ahora te tirarás el farol de que has comprado eth a 3$ y has holdeado el dump de DAO, todo ello para hacer un x100.
> 
> Algunos por aqui llevamos hodleando antes de las camisetas a 95$, ve echando cuentas y tu teoría de la rentabilidad queda en entredicho.
> 
> Yo también he ganado con algunas criptos como Dash, Pivx y Waves, pero he palmao con Eth e Iconomi...haciendo cuentas hubiese ganado más holdeando. Reconoce, tío listo, que has llegado tarde y te escuece igual q al tixel.



Pero que dices tarado si tengo más y conozco btc antes que tu

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 01:33 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Es curioso como vienen y van los trolles/haters del hilo. Unos se van y aparecen otros nuevos.
> 
> Los últimos como el de las barreras infranqueables o el que escribía en rojo ya hace tiempo que han desaparecido. Ahora tenemos al que dice los refranes al revés, que tampoco está mal, a veces es graciosillo con sus tonterías pero se echa de menos alguno con más carisma. A ver si aparece alguno antes de los $10.000



Es curioso, si es curioso ver hoy a tanto personaje como tu salir a respirar despues de estar aguantando el susto estos dìas


----------



## louis.gara (9 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pero que dices tarado si tengo más y conozco btc antes que tu





Cuántos tienes? Supongo que tendrás menos que BCRASH, de lo contrario.... a buen entendedor pocas palabras sobran..


----------



## Divad (9 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Ethereum le debe a btc haber roto la veda...ahora te tirarás el farol de que has comprado eth a 3$ y has holdeado el dump de DAO, todo ello para hacer un x100.
> 
> Algunos por aqui llevamos hodleando antes de las camisetas a 95$, ve echando cuentas y tu teoría de la rentabilidad queda en entredicho.
> 
> Yo también he ganado con algunas criptos como Dash, Pivx y Waves, pero he palmao con Eth e Iconomi...haciendo cuentas hubiese ganado más holdeando. Reconoce, tío listo, que has llegado tarde y te escuece igual q al tixel.



No te ha sentado bien el zasca, eh! 

Entré a $8 a finales de Enero de este año, tienes mis post en los hilos bitcoñeros. Te enseño a buscarlo? :: 

Hasta se tuvieron que ir del foro el club bitcoñero porque no hacían más que llevarse zascas por todos los lados y se ceñían en hablar solo de Bitcoin sin aportar nada (para variar) como seguís haciendo actualmente...

Al final el que va de farol eres tú y muchos bitcoñeros que se pasan todo el día en el foro... O qué pasa? A más "rico" más tiempo libre para estar en el foro sin tocar el dinero? La avaricia rompe el saco siempre y cuando sea verdad que tienes algún Bitcoin :: 

Sabes que haciendo hodl ganas dinero y vas y te sales de chapas recién nacidas que todavía les queda un largo recorrido... Bitcoin ha hecho su noveno año y se cierra ciclo (numerología,...).

Hazte un selfie de recuerdo con tus btc por pantalla de recuerdo y procura enseñar bien los dientes (clitoriiiiis). Después la comparas cuando te hayan desplumado 

Antes de fardar de lo que no tienes, pregúntate lo siguiente:

Quién creó criptolandia?
Una pista: acaba en MOTO ::

Por qué crees que ha sido creado?

Tan mal está la estafa fiduciaria?

Qué crees que pasaría de no haberse creado el nuevo juego?
Una 3GM, limpieza de humanos y si hay supervivientes pues a seguir remando...

Entrarías a Bitcoin si en vez de satoshi sakaMOTO fuesen los bancos y corporaciones que hay en ETH?
...................

Los "hacker", mercado negro,... Usando un juego nuevo controlado por los mismos amos que estafan en el FIAT? 


Nadie compraría, obvio! 

Te pensabas que los listos que llevan meándose en la cara de todo ser humano iban a quedarse fuera del nuevo juego?
De verdad?! 

Cabe decir que de una pirámide hemos pasado a dos; como es arriba es abajo, como es abajo es arriba. Por lo tanto van a seguir teniendo el control y van a repartir pan (RBU) y mucho ocio para que cualquiera se pueda ganar la vida.

Cuando todas las chapas suben y bajan a la par... pocos son quienes mencionan a los bots del sistema balanceando criptolandia y así dibujar bonitos dibujos 

Por si te queda alguna neurona viva... Te haces a la idea quienes son los amos del juego? 

Disfrutad de vuestros Bitcoins mientras valgan algo y no vayáis de farol 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remonster (9 Nov 2017)

Que alguien le pague las pastillas a Divad...qué mala es la envidia...jajajaja


----------



## louis.gara (9 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> No te ha sentado bien el zasca, eh!
> 
> Entré a $8 a finales de Enero de este año, tienes mis post en los hilos bitcoñeros. Te enseño a buscarlo? ::
> 
> Hasta se tuvieron que ir del foro el club bitcoñero porque no hacían más que llevarse zascas por todos los lados y se ceñían en hablar solo de Bitcoin sin aportar nada (para variar) como seguís haciendo actualmente...



Háblame tú de patentes de smart contracts...que por ahí también te va a escocer... no dispongo de tiempo para buscar tus posts antiguos, disfruta de tus plusvalías como yo aborrezco tus posts en los que te repites más que el ajo y dejas constancia de que vas pasado de listo, y también de euforia incluso en días como hoy en los que no tienes motivos para ello.



Divad dijo:


> Al final el que va de farol eres tú y muchos bitcoñeros que se pasan todo el día en el foro... O qué pasa? A más "rico" más tiempo libre para estar en el foro sin tocar el dinero? La avaricia rompe el saco siempre y cuando sea verdad que tienes algún Bitcoin :: Sabes que haciendo hodl ganas dinero y vas y te sales de chapas recién nacidas que todavía les queda un largo recorrido... Bitcoin ha hecho su noveno año y se cierra ciclo (numerología,...).



A juzgar por tus posts y los míos el que se pasa el día en el foro eres tú, volviendo a los datos reales. Yo he comprado a 90$, he recargado en unos cuantos dumps y he tenido tiempo para jugarme unas chapas con las cryptobots.

Tu postura conspiranoica también te ciega bastante. Es muy optimista por tu parte crees que estás en el bando de los listos porque ciertas corporaciones han invertido en ethereum, qué es lo que te hace pensar que no están igualmente cargadas de bitcoins? La numerología, el simbolismo, la fé, la esperanza o la caridad? 



Divad dijo:


> Hazte un selfie de recuerdo con tus btc por pantalla de recuerdo y procura enseñar bien los dientes (clitoriiiiis). Después la comparas cuando te hayan desplumado
> 
> Antes de fardar de lo que no tienes, pregúntate lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Bla,bla,bla....la moto la estás vendiendo tú con el ethereum a la par que vas fardando de iluminao con tus charletas apocalípticas de masones que no argumentan absolutamente nada.

Yo vivo muy tranquilamente y me la trae al pairo que si los amos del juego son los judios, sionistas, masones, jesuítas, nobleza negra, sus pirámides, su arriba y abajo y toda esa mierda que entretiene y mantiene distraídos a tontolabas como tú.

No vamos a estar aquí cuando se termine el mundo, y en caso de estarlo, no nos vamos a enterar ni podremos hacer nada por evitarlo.

Resumiendo, si no me crees o no lo entiendes, lo siento, no tengo tiempo para tratar de convencerte.


----------



## coiner (9 Nov 2017)

Buenas, tengo unas preguntas sobre impuestos para un trabajo de la uni: alguien me podria recomendar una forma de vender unos 100€ al mes en BTC? son para ayudar en casa con facturas etc. No es mucho dinero, pero es que tambien tengo un canal de Youtube donde tambien rasco unos 50-100€ mensuales y de momento no declaro nada. Creeis que habria algun problema?

Habia pensado en quedar con alguien en Localbitcoins pero la verdad preferiria no tener que quedar con un extraño cada mes, ademas se han dado casos que al otro lado habia un agente y la lian por nada.

Al ser tan poco dinero, podria ir a un cajero Bitcoin ATM de esos sin problemas?

Lo que me inquieta es que les de por preguntarme de donde saque esos BTC (ya que se tienen que dar tus datos y quedaria ahi registrado que has tenido X BTC en Y momento). 

Son todos conseguidos legales, los consegui durante años en el foro de bitcointalk en las campañas de firmas cuando se ganaba bastante mas. Sigo cada mes consiguiendo lo que puedo y lo ahorro todo (menos esos 100€ que me gustaria sacar para ayudar con los gastos de casa). 
El caso es que creo que en teoria deberia haberme dado de alta en autonomo ya que es una actividad con ingresos mensuales, pero la verdad no queria ser el primer conejillo de indias por que a saber como reaccionarian. Ahora ando preocupado por que en un futuro, imaginaros que quereis comprar una casa con vuestros BTC conseguidos de esa forma, pero no habeis pagado autonomo. Que pasaria? Me pedirian explicaciones de donde he sacado los BTC. Les digo que los consegui posteando en un foro (que es verdad) pero como pueden saber ellos que es verdad y no los consegui de forma ilegal? me pediran las cuentas del foro y todas las transacciones para verificarlo? me meteran una multa por no haber informado de esa actividad y no pagado autonomo a parte de tener que pagar el % correspondiente? me haran pagar tambien todos los meses no pagados de autonomo de golpe? es que es un tema muy complejo. Puedes decir "preguntale a un gestor" pero nadie ahi fuera tiene ni idea sobre Bitcoin. No saben que es un clave privada... es inutil. A ver si podeis ayudarme aqui.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (9 Nov 2017)

coiner dijo:


> Buenas, tengo unas preguntas sobre impuestos para un trabajo de la uni: alguien me podria recomendar una forma de vender unos 100€ al mes en BTC? son para ayudar en casa con facturas etc. No es mucho dinero, pero es que tambien tengo un canal de Youtube donde tambien rasco unos 50-100€ mensuales y de momento no declaro nada. Creeis que habria algun problema?
> 
> Habia pensado en quedar con alguien en Localbitcoins pero la verdad preferiria no tener que quedar con un extraño cada mes, ademas se han dado casos que al otro lado habia un agente y la lian por nada.
> 
> ...



Estos sí que tienen idea sobre bitcoin:

Servicios legales sobre Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas - Abanlex

Preguntales y nos cuentas.


----------



## bavech (9 Nov 2017)

Tanto ego y nadie escribe del 30% de hash que está minando SW2x actualmente [Bitcoin-segwit2x] Segwit2x Final Steps

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (9 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> La forma de jugar en este mercado es enviar btc al exchange, venderlos a más de 7k$, y esperar con la pasta en el exchange a la corrección que provocará el fork. Buy the dip and fuck the assholes!



¿Con este nuevo movimiento en el tablero sigues dando validez a esta estrategia? No entiendo porque no ha habido mas espantada a las alts cuando ya no hay recompensa del fork. Por otro lado al no haber esta recompensa no hay pasta que vuelva a las alts... complicado panorama a corto plazo.


----------



## tixel (9 Nov 2017)

Ahora solo hay que esperar a que metan los bloques de 300Kb como queria lukejr para joder btc de todo y convertirlo en una red tipo swift para que los bancos ahorren dinero y los usuarios tengan un paypal que por ahora no funciona. Ya le gustaria funcionar como paypal.
Me dá un poco igual en este momento que mis eth, dash y bth comprados con los btc vendidos esten subiendo más que btc. El asunto es que core/blockstream siguen respirando y está fue una ocasión única para expulsarlos como quien escupe un moco y que bitcoin volviese a ser uno y el autentico.
Malas noticias sin duda, por lo menos a corto plazo, que dudo que los chinos esten mucho por la labor de bailarles el agua a los de blockstream despues de todo lo que han dicho de ellos y queriendoles joder su negocio para quedarselo ellos.
No va a ser la última movida que tienen, esto es seguro y a lo mejor todo esto lo único que hace es darles un poco de aire para quitarselo luego. Ya se verá. Lo que es seguro es que el único sitio libre de toda esa mierda es bch, el único bitcoin auténtico. 
Por fundamentales bth le da un baño a btc y más en el futuro. Se podrá ver una buena batalla entre el dinero de la gente y el del stablisment. Con lo de ayer está claro que ha ganado el stablishment y btc ya se ha convertido en otro instrumento suyo como lo es el oro aunque lo tengas enterrado en casa. Algunos son tan gilipollas e irresponsables que ni siquiera se dan cuenta de eso.


----------



## speedy_gon (9 Nov 2017)

He aprendido un huevo en este hilo de muchos de vosotros y os tengo que estar agradecido. He pasado de lerdo total a medio lerdo... a ver si evoluciono al siguiente nivel.

Llevo 4-5 páginas del hilo viendo un concurso de ver quien la tiene más larga que a parte de ser entretenido aporta poco.

Os animaría a hacer un concurso de quien la tiene más larga bien hecho. Que cada uno diga cual es su cartera... con un simple %... y veamos quien gana más en 6 meses o en un año. 

Supongamos 1.000€ inciales.... ¿Sería esto interesante?

A los medio lerdos como yo seguro que nos parecería interesante


----------



## Claudius (9 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Ethereum le debe a btc haber roto la veda...ahora te tirarás el farol de que has comprado eth a 3$ y has holdeado el dump de DAO, todo ello para hacer un x100.
> 
> Algunos por aqui llevamos hodleando antes de las camisetas a 95$, ve echando cuentas y tu teoría de la rentabilidad queda en entredicho.
> 
> Yo también he ganado con algunas criptos como Dash, Pivx y Waves, pero he palmao con Eth e Iconomi...haciendo cuentas hubiese ganado más holdeando. Reconoce, tío listo, que has llegado tarde y te escuece igual q al tixel.



Seamos objetivos..
Quizás el no, pero hay gente por aquí earl-adopter de 1ª/2ª generación de eth, y otras 'shit' regadas con Bitcoin que han podido hacer parecido y no están todo el día de 'guerra civil' leen, escuchan, piensan y toman sus decisiones con las controversias que generan las discordias y disputas.

Ten en cuenta que cuando estaba a 95$, si se hubiera metido 50mil hoy eres el rey del mambo, correctísimo. (6-7 años) Pero esos 50mil en eth de earl en la ICO te quedas solo de príncipe? (2-3 años) 
Los tiempos de paciencia también cuentan.., largo, medio, corto plazo.

Eso si, había que tener los 50mil, y asumir el riesgo en ambos casos, y manejar muy bien los 'momentum' de entrada.

Lo importante desde el punto de vista especulativo hasta dónde dure.. es que esta tecnología puede hacer ganar sumas *estratosféricas* si se asumen riesgos y se elige bien, y el acceso está al alcance de la mano de cualquiera, no como en las OVP de la 'vieja economía' dónde los -elegidos- eran quienes tenían privilegios de acceso a pelotazos, y al resto migajas.


----------



## p_pin (9 Nov 2017)

coiner dijo:


> Buenas, tengo unas preguntas sobre impuestos para un trabajo de la uni: alguien me podria recomendar una forma de vender unos 100€ al mes en BTC? son para ayudar en casa con facturas etc. No es mucho dinero, pero es que tambien tengo un canal de Youtube donde tambien rasco unos 50-100€ mensuales y de momento no declaro nada. Creeis que habria algun problema?
> 
> Habia pensado en quedar con alguien en Localbitcoins pero la verdad preferiria no tener que quedar con un extraño cada mes, ademas se han dado casos que al otro lado habia un agente y la lian por nada.
> 
> ...



Por 100 euros al mes no creo que nadie diga nada, ni el banco ni hacienda
No recuerdo el importe por el que los bancos tienen que pasar informe a hacienda, pero andan sobre los 3.000 euros, así que ni sumando los 100 euros x 12 meses = 1.200 euros, llegas a los 3.000 euros

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 11:31 ----------




bavech dijo:


> Tanto ego y nadie escribe del 30% de hash que está minando SW2x actualmente [Bitcoin-segwit2x] Segwit2x Final Steps
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk



jo jo jo

El texto no puede ser más surrealista... huele a tipos con el culo en llamas (se habrán juntao los _tixeles_ del mundo)

Traducción googleana:
----------
_Estamos llevando a cabo la horquilla independientemente de que todo esté en movimiento. Respaldar la dificultad en este momento es una estrategia. *¿Por qué desapareció el porcentaje de hash de la red del 30%? Es nuestro*; los mineros que continuarán lo que se pone en movimiento ... *Un puñado de humanos no puede detener lo que no tienen control sobre ...

Enviado desde mi nave espacial*_
-----------

Por qué se da pábulo a unos fantasmas? no ha desaparecido ese poder de hash


----------



## tixel (9 Nov 2017)

speedy_gon dijo:


> He aprendido un huevo en este hilo de muchos de vosotros y os tengo que estar agradecido. He pasado de lerdo total a medio lerdo... a ver si evoluciono al siguiente nivel.
> 
> Llevo 4-5 páginas del hilo viendo un concurso de ver quien la tiene más larga que a parte de ser entretenido aporta poco.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin no va de quien la tiene más larga o el que gana más con el. Se trata de crear una alternativa libre a todo el sistema de dinero que permita a la gente ser libre de las imposociones arbitrarias de un grupo de gente.7
Yo me metí en bitcoin por eso igual q creo la mayoria de los que llevamos 5 años (como yo) o más en el tema. Hacerse rico es una consecuencia de hacer las cosas bien, no una meta en si misma.
A mi lo que representa btc no me interesa en absoluto, además de funcionar de pena.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 15:41 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Ya empiezan las reacciones a la cancelación del Fork. Me temo que las posturas acabarán radicalizándose, los mineros que estaban a favor del 2X no creo que se queden tan agusto con el BTC 1X...
> 
> Más detalles de los que amenazan con lanzarse al 2X independientemente de lo que hagan los demás... dicen tener el 30% del hashing:
> 
> ...



Si, lo sensato es estar fuera de esta mierda. Estaba claro q a muchos no les moló nada la noticia, no porque no saliera b2x que muchos dabamos por hecho, sino por la vida que da a los de core y seguir otra vez con el cuento en que llevamos 3 años atascados.
Yo todavía no descarto que los manden a tomar por culo a fecha de fork dejandoles el hashrate por los suelos y cambiandolo a cash.
No entiendo que hagan otra cosa despues de todos los ataques que recibieron por parte de blockstream, que pretenden quitarles sus ganancias y después de montar todo este pollo. Ya veremos como queda la cosa pero yo en core no estaría muy tranquilo precisamente.
los que siguen con sus btc otra semana más con el culo apretado. El resto disfrutando de los pumpazos de eth, dash y proximamente bth, que aún asi lo está haciendo mejor que btc.
No hecho de menos nada haberlos vendido. Aun me quedan unos cuantos por vender.


----------



## Divad (9 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Háblame tú de patentes de smart contracts...que por ahí también te va a escocer... no dispongo de tiempo para buscar tus posts antiguos, disfruta de tus plusvalías como yo aborrezco tus posts en los que te repites más que el ajo y dejas constancia de que vas pasado de listo, y también de euforia incluso en días como hoy en los que no tienes motivos para ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has pasado de no conocerme a saciarte :Aplauso: 

Eres la típica persona: Dame pan y dime tonto.

En dos meses unas mil cryptos tendrán una mayor rentabilidad en comparación con Bitcoin.


Spoiler



La fiesta bitcoñera ya terminó...
ahora el selecto club regala una birra para celebrarlo :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



*58,2%*


----------



## tixel (9 Nov 2017)

Dicen en reddit que huele a pantalones cagados por toda internet. Los de blockstream y sus palmeros andan de cagalera.
Mientras cash acaba de superar el medio millón de carteras en bitcoin.com


----------



## sandio (9 Nov 2017)




----------



## Emeregildo (9 Nov 2017)

sandio dijo:


>



Esas gráficas no tienen ni pies ni cabeza dado que puedes ajustar el eje de abcisas y coordenadas donde te dé la gana. Nadie sabe si estamos en el pico o en la base de la burbuja.


----------



## tixel (9 Nov 2017)

sandio dijo:


>



Según eso aún le queda por subir.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 19:43 ----------




keinur dijo:


>



Decían que la version 2 iba a ir con cash. No se como andan. Pero que btc no vale para nada está clarisimo. Ya me jodio las peazo de comisiones que me jodieron, que ni una transferencia internacional cuando estos días me deshacía de ellos. Pronto espero no tener nada, estoy estudiando que comprar.
Por lo de pronto yo vendi todos arriba de 6000. ¿A ver si lo superais?ienso:
Edito: Y los mierdas estos del owned y no se que más chorradas, ¿ya están en la cueva? Lo esperaba, pero no tan visto y no visto


----------



## Jdnec_wow (9 Nov 2017)

sandio dijo:


>



¿El bitcoin nació en el 2014? FAIL.::


----------



## sandio (9 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Nadie sabe si estamos en el pico o en la base de la burbuja.



Ahí ya estas reconociendo que es una burbuja



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿El bitcoin nació en el 2014? FAIL.::



¿Los tulipanes nacieron en 1619? FAIL. ::


----------



## kerevienteya (9 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Bitcoin no va de quien la tiene más larga o el que gana más con el. Se trata de crear una alternativa libre a todo el sistema de dinero que permita a la gente ser libre de las imposociones arbitrarias de un grupo de gente.7
> Yo me metí en bitcoin por eso igual q creo la mayoria de los que llevamos 5 años (como yo) o más en el tema. Hacerse rico es una consecuencia de hacer las cosas bien, no una meta en si misma.
> A mi lo que representa btc no me interesa en absoluto, además de funcionar de pena.
> 
> ...



Comparto lo que dices de btc, pero no entiendo que apoyes a btch.
Son criptos que han perdido el elemento fundamental de la descentralización.
El minado tendría que ser algo mas asequible para cualquiera. Con los ASICS de por medio, el poder de minado queda en manos de una elite. Estamos en la misma situación que con el dinero FIAT.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 22:43 ----------

Bitcoin Gold Launch - 12th November 2017 (19:00 UTC) - Bitcoin Gold

Parece que BTG arranca de verdad.


----------



## nos estafan (10 Nov 2017)

tixel, veo que eres un poco monger asi que te lo voy a dejar facil con estas 2 imagenes:












Ahora sigue engañando a al gente prometiendo competir con VISA con transacciones on-chain rapidas y baratas sin cargarte la decentralizacion de la red.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 01:47 ----------




sandio dijo:


>



Tipico grafico de bilioso. 







Vaya, Berkshire Hathaway tambien es una burbuja

El S&P500 tambien es una burbuja







etc.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2017)

Aver, el bitcoin tiene muchas ventajas en cuanto al servicio y valor objetivo de la criptomoneda, pero dos graves problema, 
1º es que con cada transacción su "utilidad o servicio" se degrada debido al aumento del tamaño del blockchain.
2º que tiene alternativas que ofrecerán mejor servicio.

A largo plazo su valor será testimonial. Avisaus quedáis.


----------



## sandio (10 Nov 2017)

nos estafan dijo:


> Vaya, Berkshire Hathaway tambien es una burbuja
> 
> El S&P500 tambien es una burbuja
> 
> ...



Vaya, la bolsa es una burbuja. 

Felicidades, a falta de argumentos has intentando taparte los ojos con una ironía pero has descubierto las américas ::


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Nov 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aver, el bitcoin tiene muchas ventajas en cuanto al servicio y valor objetivo de la criptomoneda, pero dos graves problema,
> 1º es que con cada transacción su "utilidad o servicio" se degrada debido al aumento del tamaño del blockchain.
> 2º que tiene alternativas que ofrecerán mejor servicio.
> 
> A largo plazo su valor será testimonial. Avisaus quedáis.



Ariki, tengo bastante aprecio a tus aportaciones al foro, ¿puedes desarrollar estos dos puntos?

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 01:44 ----------

¿Qué ventajas tiene tener tu propio nodo de bitcoin?
Os lei hace un tiempo que proporciona anonimato, pero no estoy seguro.

¿Hace falta conocimientos en programación para mantener uno?

¿Hay que minar? ¿Qué requisitos mínimos debe tener la máquina? ¿Es mejor dejar la máquina exclusivamente para el nodo o se pueden hacer otras cosas?

Estoy planteandome poner uno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2017)

Incluso los tulipanes ofrecían un servicio; engalanar los jardines. El bitcoin ofrece un servicio también, la transferencia opaca de poder adquisitivo, por el que tiene valor intrínseco aunque no un precio objetivo, y por el que mereceria entran en el mercado (para usarlo como servicio no para especular) a cualquier precio dado que no te afecta su nivel de cambio siempre y cuando asumiendo que no variará durante la entrada-salida. Pero el servicio de Bitcoin se va degradando paulatinamente, el servicio de un bitcoin de ahora es peor que el de un bitcoin de ayer.:



> La congestión actual que sufre la red Bitcoin ha llegado sus máximos niveles en los días recientes. El tiempo pasa y las diversas alternativas para realizar cambios en el protocolo que garanticen las escalabilidad de la tecnología no logran el apoyo suficiente para terminar siendo activadas. Esta situación ya extenuante ha hecho levantar las voces de diversos actores de peso en el ecosistema Bitcoin, quienes abogan e impulsan un aumento urgente del tamaño de los bloques.
> 
> Las comisiones actuales por transacciones alcanzaron los 100.000 satoshis por cada operación (1,84 dólares al momento de publicar esta nota) mientras que el número de transacciones en espera de ser confirmadas ha llegado a su máximo histórico hace horas al registrar más de 170.000 transacciones pendientes. Estos datos sumados a otros relacionados como el tiempo en espera promedio en confirmarse una transacción y la creciente competencia que ofrecen las altcoins en el mercado, podrían terminar ocasionando una estampida de usuarios desde Bitcoin hacia otras criptomonedas.
> 
> ...



Peor servicio y tiene sustitutivos. Valor intrínseco = testimonial.









FoSz2 dijo:


> Ariki, tengo bastante aprecio a tus aportaciones al foro, ¿puedes desarrollar estos dos puntos?
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 01:44 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Nov 2017)

bitcoin es franquista


----------



## coiner (10 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Por 100 euros al mes no creo que nadie diga nada, ni el banco ni hacienda
> No recuerdo el importe por el que los bancos tienen que pasar informe a hacienda, pero andan sobre los 3.000 euros, así que ni sumando los 100 euros x 12 meses = 1.200 euros, llegas a los 3.000 euros






Lo que me molesta es que han habido casos de cuentas cerradas en el banco por tratar con x casas de cambio por ejemplo.

Alguien ha usado los ATM de bitcoin? las maquinas esas funcionan bien? que datos te piden?


Y otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta.. si tu tienes 20 BTC en una address, y haces una transaccion en algo que este ligado a tu nombre, quedaria registrado que tienes 20 BTC.. asi que deberia al menos enviarme lo que vaya a vender a otra direccion para que no se vea que has sacado 100 euros de una address que contenia 20 BTC y a tu nombre. No se si me sigues.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 04:45 ----------




sandio dijo:


> Vaya, la bolsa es una burbuja.
> 
> Felicidades, a falta de argumentos has intentando taparte los ojos con una ironía pero has descubierto las américas ::



Y por que no mencionas el otro grafico?

El quiere decir que si cojes cualquier grafico alcista y lo comprimes en un espacio corto de tiempo, parece que va a petar inminentemente.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Nov 2017)

Ariki, mira esto:

[Youtube]AecPrwqjbGw[/Youtube]

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 04:05 ----------

Por aquí es por donde se ponen los gráficos palotes, no?


----------



## tastas (10 Nov 2017)

Ariki:
¿El valor de El Quijote se perdía a cada página que escribía Cervantes? ¿Se devaluó la primera parte de El Quijote después de que Cervantes escribiera la segunda parte? Tienes que entender que los bitcoins no se gastan por cambiar de manos. El "servicio" (utilidad) que dan hoy los bitcoins es mucho mayor que el que daban en 2010, y por eso aumenta su precio y la demanda de espacio de bloques.
A lo que se refieren los torticeros de criptonoticias es a que hay un mayor uso de la red y esto hace que se congestione (el bendito problema de la escalabilidad) y que Bitcoin tiene bien afrontado desde su concepción, mediante una subasta pública: quien quiera acceder al espacio en la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin tendrá que ser el que más tasas por tamaño de transacción pague. Se cogen las transacciones que quepan en 1mb por bloque (en realidad más, desde la activación de segwit) por orden de preferencia según las que más tasas hayan pagado a los mineros. Ellos cobran más por su servicio y el que ha hecho la transacción se asegura estar cuanto antes en la cadena de bloques.

Fosz2:
Un nodo bitcoin no requiere minar. Basta con un pc normalito (incluso hay quien los monta en raspberris para ahorrar energía), una conexión adsl y un mínimo de 200gb de disco duro, aunque irá en aumento así que lo suyo sería contar con uno de 500gb. Incluso con un disco duro mucho menor también podrías tener un nodo propio (no sé si se consideraría full node) para validarte por ti mismo las transacciones.
Para qué sirve tener un nodo?
Para no depender de nadie más que de ti a la hora de validar las transacciones. Tendrías el estado de Bitcoin en tiempo real y proporcionado por ti mismo. También contribuirás a la descentralización de la red, pues cuantos más nodos honestos haya, más difícil será atacarla. 
Si puedes tener un pc encendido muchas horas (lo ideal es tenerlo 24/7) conectado a internet, puedes tener un nodo. Lo peor es el tiempo que tardará en descargarse y validar toda la cadena de bloques. Puede ser más de una semana, según el modelo de ordenador. Una vez validada la cadena de bloques, podrás hacer un uso normal del ordenador. Internet irá un poco más lento y tendrá algunos picos en los que el uso de procesador y ram se disparará, pero no debería ser mucho problema a menos que juegues online. Podrás interrumpir el nodo en cualquier momento y volver luego si eso es un problema.


----------



## bpower (10 Nov 2017)

¿Qué opináis de esto?

Bitcoin2x - Open source P2P money

We have decided to continue with the fork as planned. We will not allow the destiny of Bitcoin to be controlled by 6 individuals.
Same date - November 15th.


----------



## tixel (10 Nov 2017)

nos estafan dijo:


> tixel, veo que eres un poco monger asi que te lo voy a dejar facil con estas 2 imagenes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te canta a ti nada el peluquin. ::A otro que le comieron la cabeza con lo descentralizacion y lo que tiene descentralizada es su cabeza.
Como se puede ser tan subnormal para pensar que la mineria cambia algo con respecto a la de core, si en core un 85% por lo menos está en China
Ah, ya se, es la subnormalidad de los nodos que llenan el disco duro 8 veces más rapido, cuando uno de 60 pavos te dura todo el año
Anda, majete, antes de dar clases vete a ellas

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 08:21 ----------




keinur dijo:


> No veo ningún parámetro en la columna de bloques a 8Mb que no sea asumible para un PC normalito de hoy día bajo una conexión normalita Cable/ADSL de hoy día...
> 
> Ese argumento de que con bloques grandes no habrá descentralización es absolutamente falso.
> 
> ...



Y eso a dia de hoy. que asi que implemeten grafene, xthin blocks y demás zarandajas serán menos recursos.
Pero es como lo de bill gates y los 640kb

La gente sigue negociando futuros de b2x
https://coincodex.com/crypto/segwit2x/ 
A mi me está yendo de puta madre el paso de btc a bth, hoy subiendo un 15% respecto a btc. Y que me tenía que comer un owned y no se que polladas :XX: :XX: El mundo al revés.
En core siguen con los pantalones cagados. El plan sigue adelante, a dia de fork aunque no lo haya 0 btc en la cartera, por ahora ya tengo más bth en euros que btc.


----------



## tastas (10 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No veo ningún parámetro en la columna de bloques a 8Mb que no sea asumible para un PC normalito de hoy día bajo una conexión normalita Cable/ADSL de hoy día...



28TPS. Tiembla VISA!
Según los datos de esa infografía, el 90% de los nodos actuales serían excluidos al momento. En 6 meses ese porcentaje pasaría al 95%. Creo que no todos los nodos se pondrán de acuerdo contigo en lo que consideran un PC normalito...
Y aquí no se habla en ningún momento del aumento cuadrático en el tiempo de validación de transacciones, pero claro, supongo que con segwit8x eso ya no sería problema, gracias a segwit.



> Por otro lado tiene gracia que defendáis los bloques pequeños para hacer que Bitcoin sea mas "accesible" por cualquier persona con pocos recursos, cuando precisamente las comisiones de 5-15$ por transacción que se consiguen con el bloque pequeño son precisamente lo que imposibilita a la gente de la calle su uso.



Todavía si me hablas de bancarizar a no bancarizados, gente que vive con 1$ al día y tal vale, pero 5$ sigue siendo algo que "la gente de la calle" se puede permitir. La prueba está en que lo seguimos haciendo.




tixel dijo:


> En core siguen con los pantalones cagados. El plan sigue adelante, a dia de fork aunque no lo haya 0 btc en la cartera, por ahora ya tengo más bth en euros que btc.



Y entonces bth será Bitcoin (que va a ser que NO) o por fin abrirás hilo propio?


----------



## p_pin (10 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No veo ningún parámetro en la columna de bloques a 8Mb que no sea asumible para un PC normalito de hoy día bajo una conexión normalita Cable/ADSL de hoy día...
> 
> Ese argumento de que con bloques grandes no habrá descentralización es absolutamente falso.
> 
> ...



Eso sólo lo puedes decir si no has tenido un nodo
Por que dedicar un pc y línea exclusivamente a tener un nodo es algo que poca gente puede disponer o quiere hacer por que supone un coste, sin ningún beneficio personal
Sin embargo, un nodo en un pc actualmente es compatible, como han comentado con casi cualquier actividad, excepto las que necesiten de muchos recursos, como juegos online, o programas de edición de video.

Ésto lo dice alguien que tiene un nodo, y que con un x8 en almacenamiento, ni de coña podría mantenerlo, por que tendría que decidir, si albergar el nodo, y la cadena de bloques, o borrar mis archivos personales


----------



## tixel (10 Nov 2017)

Y mientras bch subiendo un tremendo 30%. Paso a recoger mi owned.:XX:
Ojalá todos fueran como este, me estaba comiendo varios al día. :
¿Como será este hilo dentro de un mes?, todo desparasitado, me parece que va ir cambiando el discurso segun vayan cayendo las ostias de cada lado, menos yo, que cago por encima vuestra 1000 veces y seguiré diciendo exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y mientras bch subiendo un tremendo 30%. Paso a recoger mi owned.:XX:
> Ojalá todos fueran como este, me estaba comiendo varios al día. :
> ¿Como será este hilo dentro de un mes?, todo desparasitado, me parece que va ir cambiando el discurso segun vayan cayendo las ostias de cada lado, menos yo, que cago por encima vuestra 1000 veces y seguiré diciendo exactamente lo mismo.



Estáis por debajo del 50% de vuestro ATH, así que menos lobos...

Y también tenéis a Jihan intentando tirar balones fuera y buscando "el hecho diferencial" en BTCrash (BTCrash no es Bitcoin y blao, blao)

Twitter


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Nov 2017)

bpower dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de esto?
> 
> Bitcoin2x - Open source P2P money
> 
> ...



::
¿Las separratas catalanas se han metido a bitcoin o qué?
::


No, en serio, ¿Esos son el mismo equipo o son un nuevo grupo creado de los restos del anterior?


----------



## p_pin (10 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ::
> ¿Las separratas catalanas se han metido a bitcoin o qué?
> ::
> 
> ...



Serán un grupo de "afectados por los futuros de b2x" que se han quedao pillados, y tratarán de "compartir sus pérdidas"

En el gráfico, aun hay quien los está negociando...
SegWit2x [Futures] (B2X) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Nov 2017)

Menudo pumpazo ha pegado el Bitcoin Crash.
Yo los sigo holdeando por si acaso.


----------



## Arctic (10 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y mientras bch subiendo un tremendo 30%. Paso a recoger mi owned.:XX:
> Ojalá todos fueran como este, me estaba comiendo varios al día. :
> ¿Como será este hilo dentro de un mes?, todo desparasitado, me parece que va ir cambiando el discurso segun vayan cayendo las ostias de cada lado, menos yo, que cago por encima vuestra 1000 veces y seguiré diciendo exactamente lo mismo.



Si sube un poco más, sacas para un tractor nuevo. 
Si duplica desde aquí, se pondrá al precio que los vendimos mientras tú lo ensalzabas. 
Si multiplica por diez, podrás pagar a alguien que te aguante y que consiga que aprendas correctamente algún refrán.
Sal hoy a celebrarlo y fóllate a otra oveja distinta, que te lo mereces.


----------



## Gurney (10 Nov 2017)

BTC está bajando duro hoy, pero teniendo en cuenta que hace 10 días estaba 500 dólares abajo...pronto para hablar de corregir.

PS: Puto BCH, es completamente impredecible. Algo le saqué, pero me he perdido el pumpeo bueno.


----------



## orbeo (10 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> BTC está bajando duro hoy, pero teniendo en cuenta que hace 10 días estaba 500 dólares abajo...pronto para hablar de corregir.
> 
> PS: Puto BCH, es completamente impredecible. Algo le saqué, pero me he perdido el pumpeo bueno.



Es que btc yo creo que debería bajar al rango 5-5.5k durante los próximos días antes de pillar carrerilla otra vez


----------



## Divad (10 Nov 2017)

Aunque no es lo mismo entrar a $50 que a $7600... Los bitcoñeros que hacen hodl deberían de mostrar sus direcciones.

Para dar ejemplo, se aceptan birras etherianas 
Ethereum Account 0x9d76348eaec2e6ba6136208ad2a1e6046ced312a Info

Un aplauso para aquellos que han exprimido bien el riego de Bitcoin.

57,1% 


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (10 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Estáis por debajo del 50% de vuestro ATH, así que menos lobos...
> 
> Y también tenéis a Jihan intentando tirar balones fuera y buscando "el hecho diferencial" en BTCrash (BTCrash no es Bitcoin y blao, blao)
> 
> Twitter



Menudas cuentas. Sois pateticos. Mis btc convertidos a btc hace 3 días valen como 40% más que si los hubiese dejado en btc aka swift 2.0.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 15:09 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Menudo pumpazo ha pegado el Bitcoin Crash.
> Yo los sigo holdeando por si acaso.



Y bien que haces. A ver el listo ese que los vendió a 0,2 lo que le dura la alegría.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 15:10 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Si sube un poco más, sacas para un tractor nuevo.
> Si duplica desde aquí, se pondrá al precio que los vendimos mientras tú lo ensalzabas.
> Si multiplica por diez, podrás pagar a alguien que te aguante y que consiga que aprendas correctamente algún refrán.
> Sal hoy a celebrarlo y fóllate a otra oveja distinta, que te lo mereces.



Me has pillado con los refranes, me encantan pero no me se uno bien. Puedes corregir si quieres.


----------



## louis.gara (10 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Aunque no es lo mismo entrar a $50 que a $7600... Los bitcoñeros que hacen hodl deberían de mostrar sus direcciones.
> 
> Para dar ejemplo, se aceptan birras etherianas



Guppy, PILLAR, Melón  A la cabeza habría que tirarte las birras, iluminati.

En refranero pixeliano, perro labrador poco mordedor, en mayo no me toques el carallo...


----------



## tixel (10 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> BTC está bajando duro hoy, pero teniendo en cuenta que hace 10 días estaba 500 dólares abajo...pronto para hablar de corregir.
> 
> PS: Puto BCH, es completamente impredecible. Algo le saqué, pero me he perdido el pumpeo bueno.



Impredecible lo dirás tu y los 4 listos de este foro que os van a llevar a la ruina a todos. Y en cuanto a btc que no se vaya bien para abajo tambien está por ver, pero yo creo q ya hizo tope. Tiene una línea de tendencia que viene desde justo primeros de año y parece q no tiene webos a romperla, aunque sin romperla aún podría subir y en el fibonacci que le tengo dibujado, que sale desde el suelo en los 400 tambien esta tocando con la linea de 2.618 y no parece q la vaya a romper. Pero es hablar por hablar.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 15:21 ----------




louis.gara dijo:


> Guppy, PILLAR, Melón  A la cabeza habría que tirarte las birras, iluminati.
> 
> En refranero pixeliano, perro labrador poco mordedor, en mayo no me toques el carallo...



Si porque con las birras bitconianas acabas pagando 5€ de comisión para pagar una birra de 2€. Vamos, q si te mando 2€ en btc no podrás ni gastarlos. Y eso vale 6000€.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2017)

Destaca lo interesante del vidreo, no tengo tiempo para charlas.
El bitcoin tiene un fallo sistémico, con cada trasferencia el blockchain adquiere un diferencial de intratabilidad, que crece siempre, ofreciendo un peor servicio (un mayor costo). Si alguien me dice que existe una criptó que ofrece un servicio que no se degrada con cada uso, me avise para estudiarla. 



FoSz2 dijo:


> Ariki, mira esto:
> 
> [Youtube]AecPrwqjbGw[/Youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## Divad (10 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Guppy, PILLAR, Melón  A la cabeza habría que tirarte las birras, iluminati.
> 
> En refranero pixeliano, perro labrador poco mordedor, en mayo no me toques el carallo...



Te gustan las mierdas que tengo? ::

Te has parado a mirar DENT? Será el único proveedor de DATOS en el nuevo juego Illuminati :: Ahora, como es obvio valen una mierda... Cuando den luz verde acuérdate de tener tus datos comprados en DENT para que puedas mover tus chapas 

56,9%

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (10 Nov 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> *Destaca lo interesante del vidreo, no tengo tiempo para charlas.*
> El bitcoin tiene un fallo sistémico, con cada trasferencia el blockchain adquiere un diferencial de intratabilidad, que crece siempre, ofreciendo un peor servicio (un mayor costo). Si alguien me dice que existe una criptó que ofrece un servicio que no se degrada con cada uso, me avise para estudiarla.



If you don’t believe me or don’t get it, I don’t have time to try to convince you, sorry

Hasta luego.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Aunque no es lo mismo entrar a $50 que a $7600... Los bitcoñeros que hacen hodl deberían de mostrar sus direcciones.
> 
> Para dar ejemplo, se aceptan birras etherianas
> Ethereum Account 0x9d76348eaec2e6ba6136208ad2a1e6046ced312a Info
> ...




Tanto ruido por una cochina cuenta con $16k en tokens :ouch::ouch:

En fin, yo no posteo mis direcciones porque no tengo nada señor Montoro.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2017)

Yo felicito a Tixel, y le reto a que se pase por aquí con su sacada de rabo... en primavera de 2018 (21 marzo), por dejar unos meses prudenciales.

Si se pasa por aquí y sus argumentos de estos días siguen teniendo validez, le envio 0.01 BCH a la dirección que me diga.

Y si no los tiene, que me envie él 0.01 BTC a la dirección que yo le diga.

¿Aceptas, Tixel?


----------



## Divad (10 Nov 2017)

Montoro tiene sus días contados... Mucho iluso veo por aquí creyéndose que el sistema fiduciario durará eternamente ::

Las deuda global e impagable la metemos en una crypto o cómo lo hacemos? ::

Menuda cara de subnormal se le quedará a más de uno tras pagar a Montonto... Cuando se lo podía haber ahorrado.

No te pueden obligar a pagar y ni mucho menos te pueden detener. Ya que ni con esas van a meter mano en la wallet y encima jugaría en su contra pues difundiendo por la red la demanda o las tonterías que lleguen a soltar... Daría más consistencia a que cualquier ciudadano haga lo mismo y esto no les interesa, pues ya viene bien que el guetto hispanistaní sea camareros, putas y fiestas (baratas para los guiris) 

Tengo más cuentas aparte de esa miseria. Pero esto sería darle faena a Mortadelo y Filemón 

$829 BCH, menudo revés os habéis llevado bitcoñeros. Dónde estáis ahora? Estáis pensando en iros de vacaciones como la otra vez? Ojo que será la definitiva, pues BCH reemplazará a BTC a menos que se pase a POS 

Venga bitcoñeros, lameros el cipote que os vais para abajo. Aunque vuestro sueño fuese tener Bitcoins y en verdad no tenéis ninguno, come mierdas al servicio del sistema para que las gacelas nuevas se queden pilladas en Bitcoin.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> $829 BCH, menudo revés os habéis llevado bitcoñeros. Dónde estáis ahora? Estáis pensando en iros de vacaciones como la otra vez? Ojo que será la definitiva, pues BCH reemplazará a BTC a menos que se pase a POS




No se si sabes que a los bitcoñeros nos han dado gratis la misma cantidad en BCH. Por mi como si se ponen los dos a $7000 hoyga.


----------



## Divad (10 Nov 2017)

Felicidades! Los míos los vendí en la primera corrida a 850.

Al menos no eres el inteligente que los vendió en plano porque BTC es el puto amo y blablabla

Eso sí, me parece un argumento absurdo que te de igual perder el valor de los BTC justificando que tienes lo mismo en BCH... Vaya hinbersor estás hecho 

Has pensado en comprar barato y vender caro? Puedes programar la compra y la venta... Sin tener que estar todo el día enganchado a la pantalla 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Nov 2017)

Pregunta para tastas:

En un principio Bisq no soporta todavía Bitcoin Cash, pero debido a este reciente pumpeo crees que se lo pensarán mejor?

Puede que no veamos al BCH tan alto como lo está ahora y quizás es un buen momento para vender y obtener más bitcoñitos.


----------



## Divad (10 Nov 2017)

Los bots trabajando duro en criptolandia 

Al paso que lleva BCH... Tixel se va a quedar seco de soltar lefa 

Pero no os preocupéis bitcoñeros!!! Ahora tocan las frases: Una buena bajada es el mejor momento para gastarse más pasta apostando por Bitcoin 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (10 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 19:33 ----------
> 
> Lee: 94% of bitcoin's price movement can be explained by one equation - Business Insider
> 
> ...



Cual sería el precio "correcto" de BTC según ese cálculo?
Y el de Bcash?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Nov 2017)

Pues no me he podido resistir, me he registrado en HitBTC y he conseguido 2 Bitcoñitos extra, ahora tengo 0 BCH.


----------



## p_pin (10 Nov 2017)

Tú tienes más btc que yo


----------



## Antonius Block (10 Nov 2017)

Impresionante, lo de hoy es impresinonante y a ver hasta dónde sigue. 

Más de la mitad del mercado parece moverse con wons coreanos por Bithumb, si bien en Bitfinex también hay un movimiento nada desdeñable utilizando el dólar y el bitcoin como puente. Y toda criptolandia mirando atónita.

Lo honrado y lo consecuente es darle la enhorabuena al señor forero don Tixel :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Nov 2017)

Quizás me he precipitado porque veo que el BCH sigue pumpeando duro, pero como suele decirse "que el último euro lo gane otro".


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2017)

¿Como comprar y vender BCHs con transacciones gratis?

Fácil si los mismos que hacen las transacciones, son los que minan... joer como aburren.


----------



## p_pin (10 Nov 2017)

Yo creo que a Btc le queda caída, próxima parada sería 6.230 aprox


----------



## bavech (10 Nov 2017)

Vengo acá para informarme pero solo logro reírme jajajaja

Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (10 Nov 2017)

Ahora mismo minar Bcash es entre un 33% y un 70% más rentable*, sin embargo:

BitcoinCash (BCH) - Network Hashrate: 3,476.00 PH/s
Bitcoin (BTC) - Network Hashrate: 9,096.09 PH/s

_* La diferencia varía dependiendo si en el beneficio obtenido se incluye las comisiones del bloque_


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Nov 2017)

Absolutamente todas las criptos en color rojo menos el BCH, que está pasando aquí?


----------



## p_pin (10 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El verdadero bitcoin se está imponiendo, "bitcoin será lo que los usuarios quieren que sea"...
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 21:55 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues cambia tus iota por Bcash, se consecuente


----------



## Claudius (10 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Absolutamente todas las criptos en color rojo menos el BCH, que está pasando aquí?



El furor de Jihan 
)
Como reparte sabiduría.
[youtube]eNezjILdIns[/youtube]


----------



## Antonius Block (10 Nov 2017)

Después del shock inicial y tras darme una vuelta por Internet importo el post del forero Satoshi Nakamoto del hilo de las alts, punto de vista que para mí tiene toda la lógica del mundo y además no sería la primera vez que sucede como pronostica:

"Ok newfags I'm going to explain you and whats happening, why its happening, and whats gonna happen from today till monday.
atm mining bch is 1.05 more profitable than btc but when retargetting happens in 3 days btc will be again 3.60 more profitable than BCH
RIght now, Jihan pumped BCH like other times, but with new propaganda with his minions from Bitcoin Classic
For now, Jihan plan is going fine, shaking off the weakhands from trashy alts into BCH while he is dumping his BCH for BTC
BTC isn't really going down because is less atractive, it's that a lot of newhands are being dumped with BCH and eating it like a pig after waking up.
That is the only reason their fiat price is going down, people are underselling an asset for an obviously worse "broken asset" (EDA)
He is making a lot of money that will be usen in the next pump, like he did other times.
Expect a new abpout a death spiral death or some shit like that in the average medium blogger this weekend, and this board being filled with BCH shills".

Básicamente explica que se juntan tres factores: 

1.- Rentabilidad de la minería de BCH frente a BTC por unas 72 horas más, por lo que interesa pumpear BCH para sacar más provecho de las comisiones, lo que nos lleva al punto 2:

2.- Pumpeo duro y oportunista por parte de los dos gigantes detrás de BCH: Jiahn Wu y Roger Ver, que entre ambos sostienen un importante porcentaje de capital bitcoñero y minería. Pump & Dump y pa' la saca.

3.- Hay una token llamada Bitcoin Classic cuyo equipo de desarrolladores y supporters decide dejar de lado el proyecto al tiempo que promociona BCH: https://cointelegraph.com/news/bitc...taff-claim-bitcoin-cash-will-rule-in-6-months.

Si el pronóstico es correcto esperamos corrección en el fin de semana.
De nuevo se cumple aquello de que lo mejor en este mundo es no tocar :XX: ¿Para qué toco? Sobre todo para los que somos de nervio sensible.

Veremos qué ocurre y enhorabuena a los que han hecho ganancias.


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin Cash ATH $952.22


----------



## p_pin (10 Nov 2017)

Antpool, el de Jihan:
BTC : 1384.11 PH/s
BCH : 353.68 PH/s

https://antpool.com/


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Has pensado en comprar barato y vender caro? Puedes programar la compra y la venta... Sin tener que estar todo el día enganchado a la pantalla




No me gusta jugar a adivino. Prefiero ir a lo seguro.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 22:38 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Los bots trabajando duro en criptolandia
> 
> Al paso que lleva BCH... Tixel se va a quedar seco de soltar lefa
> 
> ...




Tixel es un bocas, mucho hablar de BCH pero ya dijo que no había comprado ni uno.


----------



## BlueArrow (10 Nov 2017)

Flashback.



BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo tampoco los he vendido todavía. Voy a esperar un tiempo a ver qué pasa. Es posible que Bitcoin Cash suba todavía mucho mas. Para mí es un Bitcoin de segunda pero, si Bitcoin se pone por encima de 10.000, no veo descabellado que Bitcoin Cash llegue a más de 1.000 o 2.000. Tal vez pueda llegar a mantenerse a un 20% o 25% del precio de BTC durante algún tiempo, tal vez años.
> 
> No hay que subestimar al enemigo, hay muchos intereses puestos en ese fork por parte de los enemigos de Bitcoin y necesitarán que el precio de esa alt suba todo lo posible para joder a Bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Flashback.



Porque no vendes todos tus BCH de golpe y le metes un buen dump? La satisfacción seria doble, ganar un 1/10 más de BTC sin hacer nada y ver bajar el valor de BCH


----------



## BlueArrow (10 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Porque no vendes todos tus BCH de golpe y le metes un buen dump? La satisfacción seria doble, ganar un 1/10 más de BTC sin hacer nada y ver bajar el valor de BTH



A estas alturas soy bastante conservador con mis inversiones. No quiero tentar a la suerte. Tengo que estar muy muy seguro antes de hacer un movimiento así. Aunque creo que es poco probable que a largo plazo Bitcoin Trash llegue a ninguna parte, está todavía demasiado reciente el fork. Cuando el tiempo haya asentado la superioridad de Bitcoin de forma ininterrumpida e incuestionable, entonces ya me plantearé un dump masivo.


----------



## Divad (10 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pues no me he podido resistir, me he registrado en HitBTC y he conseguido 2 Bitcoñitos extra, ahora tengo 0 BCH.





Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Quizás me he precipitado porque veo que el BCH sigue pumpeando duro, pero como suele decirse "que el último euro lo gane otro".



Pero si estás perdiendo dinero animal! Le estás regalando dinero a los bots! 

Para eso vete de fiesta macho! O dáselo a un familiar o persona que te cruces en la calle! ❤

Eso sí, comprad! Comprad! Qué están en oferta!! La primera parada es la luna!!! 

Debe de ser duro...

Cariño! Bitcoin a $7500! Oleeeee! Oleeeee!!! Encima no hay HF!!! Lo celebra y se acaba atragantando con su propia bilis... Cuando su mujer lo mira todo ilusionada y ve que no hace más que bajar 

Y si encima el eJperto en Bitcoin le anima a la compañera a seguir el hilo para que que vea como se lame el cipote... Pues... Ejemnn... Vamos, menudo descojone debe de llevar por dentro mientras le dice; espabila subnormal! Qué lo perdemos todos! 

Menudo show! 

En modo solitario. . Hay miles de guiones 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (10 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> A estas alturas soy bastante conservador con mis inversiones. No quiero tentar a la suerte. Tengo que estar muy muy seguro antes de hacer un movimiento así. Aunque creo que es poco probable que a largo plazo Bitcoin Trash llegue a ninguna parte, está todavía demasiado reciente el fork. Cuando el tiempo haya asentado la superioridad de Bitcoin de forma ininterrumpida e incuestionable, entonces ya me plantearé un dump masivo.



Haces bien, a estas alturas, los que más arriesgasteis en el pasado, es tontería que os juguéis ahora a "doble o nada"


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2017)

Asi no hay quien duerma )


----------



## tixel (11 Nov 2017)

Joder, como cambia el cuento en este hilo en menos de 24h. No me voy a descojonar ni hacer leña del arbol caido de los que decían que me había comido la madre de todos los owned y demás lindezas que me han soltado las últimas semanas.
Pero aparte de la suerte de estar en el lado correcto en el momento adecuado, que se agradece mucho, hacer lo correcto más allá del beneficio personal es el verdadero beneficio. Y cash es ese beneficio para todos, incluso los que no teneís.
Lo que fue bitcoin a 2009 es bth(bitcoin) a 2017.


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Nov 2017)

*perfecto tixel, pero empieza a escribirlo bien.....BCH, BCH, BCH, BCH.....no BTH* 8:

de nada 


$1020.02 BCH
+
$6633.47 BTC
_________________
7653 TOTAL


----------



## tixel (11 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> *perfecto tixel, pero empieza a escribirlo bien.....BCH, BCH, BCH, BCH.....no BTH* 8:
> 
> de nada
> 
> ...



Tienes razon, otra pillada como la de los refranes, nunca se si es bch, bth, bcc o la susum corda.


----------



## bavech (11 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> *perfecto tixel, pero empieza a escribirlo bien.....BCH, BCH, BCH, BCH.....no BTH* 8:
> 
> de nada
> 
> ...



Uff como te lo agradezco, de verdad que llevo páginas intrigado con que me estoy perdiendo, preguntandome por que no se nada del BTH...

Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2017)

Jeje, vaya día...me sumo a las felicitaciones de los que se hayan hecho de oro, digo de BCH.
Creo que esto va a seguir este fin de semana, habrá que seguir atento.


----------



## Divad (11 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No me gusta jugar a adivino. Prefiero ir a lo seguro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 22:38 ----------
> 
> ...



Claro! Aquí se viene a quedarse pillado y ver a tixel con sus 'bth' sacándose la chorra. Aunque lo escriba mal lo ha visto venir.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

No hace falta ser un adivino para saber que cryptos están marcadas con el caballo ganador... Viendo a los iluminados reunidos en ETH y la nueva pirámide que se están montando... Ripple para las pajas entre bancos, Neo y su pirámide para los chinos, waves lo mismo para los rusos, dubai,... Los listos tejen en la sombra mientras Bitcoin entretiene...



bmbnct dijo:


> Porque no vendes todos tus BCH de golpe y le metes un buen dump? La satisfacción seria doblecuenta de laas, ganar un 1/10 más de BTC sin hacer nada y ver bajar el valor de BCH



BTC Address 17ULwZSj7UnfT9XWgp5vbjnLJztd7Fa4AL | BlockCypher

Eso en una cuenta, tampoco es para tirar cohetes pero para empezar por algo ya está bien... dado que la cuenta de las propinas está pelada 


Spoiler






remonster dijo:


> Estimados conforeros, feliz día de Reyes!
> 
> Como sé que a la mayoría os han traido carbón, porque sois unos antisistema antibancarios y unos hijos de puta republicanos como yo,
> 
> ...







Disfrutad!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Bitcoin Cash ATH $952.22



Yo vendí todos a 905 $ jejeje.


----------



## tixel (11 Nov 2017)

Y Bch ¿es asi, no? con practicamente el mismo volumen de btc, incluso lo superó ligeramente en algún momento.





Bitcoin.com ya no hace contratos de minería con btc, solo con bch.
Xapo también migra de btc a eth o bch.
Twitter
Minar bch es más rentable que btc ahora, aunque con el ajuste de dificultad de dentro de 2 días cambiará a mucho más rentable el btc, aunque cash va a hacer un hard fork para mejorar su algoritmo de dificultad el 13, por lo que ya se verá como queda.
fork.lol
Roger ver dice que a final de mes sacaran una tarjeta de credito respaldada con bch.
Si teneís los btc atascados, podeis desatascarlos con cash, no se como, no lo lei
You Can Now Accelerate Your Stuck Bitcoin Transaction by Paying with Bitcoin Cash
En resumen, parece que la cosa se va moviendo para bch. Esto empieza a parecerse a lo que llevabamos años esperando los que apostabamos por un bitcoin utilizado para pagar todo fuera de las garras del estado.
Miras foros y ves a gente como yo, que desde que compro btc es la primera vez que está sin ellos o en el camino de estar sin ellos por otras coins. Estoy viendo uno en reddit que lleva desde el 2010, o sea que debe tener una pila de ellos y dice que el 99,7% de lo que tiene lo ha cambiado a bch. Y se dice, me llegas a decir hace un año que no iba a tener btc y no lo creería, pero...
El movimiento es algo parecido a lo que pasó en linux al pasar de xf86 a xorg o openoffice a libreoffice. Lleva un tiempo pero una vez que los desarrolladores (en el caso de Linux, el ecosistema en el caso de bitcoin) se mueven es cuestión de tiempo que todo se vuelque hacie el nuevo lado y se vaya abadonando el viejo. Así sea.
Lo siento voy a regodearme un poco, lo merezco.
Paso a recoger mi owned.:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Lo que he hecho en este hilo es lo que se llama tapar bocas a ostia pura a base de hechos :
Y a mi no me hacen falta ignores y demás chiquilladas, que es lo que hay aquí, un aula de preescolar, que por otro lado es lo que hay en la calle.
Edito: Para hacer un servicio público (que de esto va todo esto) a este hilo y mejorar su calidad, voy a desenmascarar a todos aquellos que aprovecharon la minima para venirme con sus chorradas de owneds. Para que sepais quien habla para defender su juguete de enriquecimiento virtual tocandose los huevos y quien pone su dinero donde pone sus palabras y sus conviciones y desea que bitcoin sea lo que siempre aspiró a ser y lo que muchisimos queremos que sea. El enriquecimiento viene solo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Nov 2017)

Todo esto es coyuntural según leo en el reddit inglés.
Vended ahora los BCH que lleváis meses holdeando, puede que este ATH no se vuelva a repetir.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Joder, como cambia el cuento en este hilo en menos de 24h. No me voy a descojonar ni hacer leña del arbol caido de los que decían que me había comido la madre de todos los owned y demás lindezas que me han soltado las últimas semanas.
> Pero aparte de la suerte de estar en el lado correcto en el momento adecuado, que se agradece mucho, hacer lo correcto más allá del beneficio personal es el verdadero beneficio. Y cash es ese beneficio para todos, incluso los que no teneís.
> Lo que fue bitcoin a 2009 es bth(bitcoin) a 2017.



Te he hecho una propuesta 2-3 páginas atrás y ni te has dignado a contestar. No estarás tan seguro de BCH si no has aceptado la propuesta.

Perro ladrador, poco mordedor.


----------



## tastas (11 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Xapo también migra de btc a eth o bch.
> Twitter



Puedes ser un poco más concreto? Dónde dice VinnyLingham que Xapo vaya a migrar (esto es, dejar una criptomoneda y operar únicamente con otra) a eth o bch? En el Twitter de Xapo no pone nada. Y ni en wikipedia ni en twitter parece que V Lngham tenga algo que ver con Xapo.

Estás seguro que las 145 tx por bloque con 0.0407 bch que ofrece bch en sus últimos bloques, como máximo, son capaces de hacer más rentable la minería que en BTC, con 2.819 tx y 3.446 BTC en tasas?
Mucho tiene que cambiar el nuevo algoritmo de minado. Lo mismo hasta se cargan el límite de 21M de btc, ya sabes por aquéllo de tener bajas comisiones y tal.


----------



## p_pin (11 Nov 2017)

Pero alguien aquí compró Bcash? o seguimos hablando de las que regalaron con el fork?


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero alguien aquí compró Bcash? o seguimos hablando de las que regalaron con el fork?



Yo las del Fork. Por supuesto, si no hubiera vendido nada, podría haber ganado el triple ahora mismo, pero para mi era un regalo y un extra al que ya he dado buen uso para poder disfrutar de momentos y placeres de la vida.

Todavía tengo algo y en un exchange, más que nada por si Tixel acepta mi propuesta, no vaya a ser que a largo plazo tenga razón :8:. BCH por sus BTC, y el tío venga a pavonearse de que es el puto amo, pero pasa de mi cara.


----------



## Gian Gastone (11 Nov 2017)

Bueno pido consejo a los expertos del trading, estoy fuera de BTC, ¿Cuando seria bueno entrar? a 5000$ por ejemplo, o cuado suba 1 dia?


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Bueno pido consejo a los expertos del trading, estoy fuera de BTC, ¿Cuando seria bueno entrar? a 5000$ por ejemplo, o cuado suba 1 dia?



Ahora mismo están trasvasando un par de manos muy poderosas toda su pasta de BTC a BCH. No sabemos cuando eso va a parar, es decir, puede pararse a 5500-1700$ o dentro de 3 horas.

Yo creo que lo más inteligente es entrar en periodo de 'calma'. Ahora mismo puedes acertar y en un día ganar un 50% o perder la mitad. El riesgo con estos pump&dump es extremo.


----------



## p_pin (11 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo las del Fork. Por supuesto, si no hubiera vendido nada, podría haber ganado el triple ahora mismo, pero para mi era un regalo y un extra al que ya he dado buen uso para poder disfrutar de momentos y placeres de la vida.
> 
> Todavía tengo algo y en un exchange, más que nada por si Tixel acepta mi propuesta, no vaya a ser que a largo plazo tenga razón :8:. BCH por sus BTC, y el tío venga a pavonearse de que es el puto amo, pero pasa de mi cara.



Que podrías haber ganado el triple? depende a cuánto vendiste, si dices el triple y ahora cotiza a 0.19 btc, es que vendiste a 0.06btc? Recordemos que el btc desde Agosto lleva un x2. Es decir, en términos del cruce BTC-Bcash, aun no está en máximos, pero al ritmo que lleva quien sabe...

Linea verde= $ - Línea naranja = BTC


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Que podrías haber ganado el triple? depende a cuánto vendiste, si dices el triple y ahora cotiza a 0.19 btc, es que vendiste a 0.06btc? Recordemos que el btc desde Agosto lleva un x2. Es decir, en términos del cruce BTC-Bcash, aun no está en máximos, pero al ritmo que lleva quien sabe...
> 
> Linea verde= $ - Línea naranja = BTC



A ver, tampoco tenía tantos BCH, simplemente me dio para un capricho, que ahora podría haber sido casi un sueldo en €, pues si. Quiero decir, yo ya hice la inversión en BTC, como muchos aquí, en su momento, y lo de BCH fue un regalo.

Que dentro de 2 años el BCH vale 20000$ y el BTC vale 500$, pues ya está, se asume y punto, pero uno nace y muere con sus ideas. Lo de cambiarse de chaqueta no va conmigo.


----------



## tixel (11 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Te he hecho una propuesta 2-3 páginas atrás y ni te has dignado a contestar. No estarás tan seguro de BCH si no has aceptado la propuesta.
> 
> Perro ladrador, poco mordedor.



Lo siento, la vi ayer pero no me detuve y la iba a mirar hoy pero no me acordé. En cualquier caso paso de andar midiendo nabos, yo ya demostré con hechos lo que dije y está ahí expuesto y no tengo necesidad de apuestas personales.
O sea que no, si tú lo interpretas como que soy un bocas, que no confio enbch o lo que quieras es cosa tuya.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 14:25 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Puedes ser un poco más concreto? Dónde dice VinnyLingham que Xapo vaya a migrar (esto es, dejar una criptomoneda y operar únicamente con otra) a eth o bch? En el Twitter de Xapo no pone nada. Y ni en wikipedia ni en twitter parece que V Lngham tenga algo que ver con Xapo.
> 
> Estás seguro que las 145 tx por bloque con 0.0407 bch que ofrece bch en sus últimos bloques, como máximo, son capaces de hacer más rentable la minería que en BTC, con 2.819 tx y 3.446 BTC en tasas?
> Mucho tiene que cambiar el nuevo algoritmo de minado. Lo mismo hasta se cargan el límite de 21M de btc, ya sabes por aquéllo de tener bajas comisiones y tal.



Lo vi en un titular de un post en reddit, no mire más.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 14:26 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Pero alguien aquí compró Bcash? o seguimos hablando de las que regalaron con el fork?



No cabe un gilipollas más en este hilo. Este es uno de los bocazas de los que hablé a los que no debereis hacer caso si quereís conservar vuestra criptoriqueza.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 14:28 ----------




Edu.R dijo:


> Yo las del Fork. Por supuesto, si no hubiera vendido nada, podría haber ganado el triple ahora mismo, pero para mi era un regalo y un extra al que ya he dado buen uso para poder disfrutar de momentos y placeres de la vida.
> 
> Todavía tengo algo y en un exchange, más que nada por si Tixel acepta mi propuesta, no vaya a ser que a largo plazo tenga razón :8:. BCH por sus BTC, y el tío venga a pavonearse de que es el puto amo, pero pasa de mi cara.



Asi os luce el pelo, y el listillo que las había vendido a 0,2 y venía aquí presumiendo de lo listo que era¿ en que cueva anda ahora?


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo siento, la vi ayer pero no me detuve y la iba a mirar hoy pero no me acordé. En cualquier caso paso de andar midiendo nabos, yo ya demostré con hechos lo que dije y está ahí expuesto y no tengo necesidad de apuestas personales.
> O sea que no, si tú lo interpretas como que soy un bocas, que no confio enbch o lo que quieras es cosa tuya.









Y tema cerrado. Circulen.


----------



## tixel (11 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Huele a caca. Quién ha sido?



Aún lo preguntas?:Baile:

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 14:32 ----------




Edu.R dijo:


> Y tema cerrado. Circulen.



Mira majete, yo ya he más que multiplicado por 2 lo que tenía en btc en menos de una semana. Si te pica pues a rascarla por ahí.


----------



## remonster (11 Nov 2017)

Parece qur la corrección puede ser la buena de la burbuja. En ese caso el objetivo es el.nivel de Fibonacci que está en $3000.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Nov 2017)

En mi caso jamás compré BCH, solo he vendido los que nos regalaron en el fork.
Ahora BCH está pumpeando más duro que ayer, esto da miedo.


----------



## tixel (11 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En mi caso jamás compré BCH, solo he vendido los que nos regalaron en el fork.
> Ahora BCH está pumpeando más duro que ayer, esto da miedo.



Si, muchisimo miedo, estoy cagao. El miedo está en el otro lado con el btc rumbo a 0, pasando por 3000 primero. Los mios los vendi por encima de 6k::


----------



## p_pin (11 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No cabe un gilipollas más en este hilo. Este es uno de los bocazas de los que hablé a los que no debereis hacer caso si quereís conservar vuestra criptoriqueza.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 14:28 ----------
> 
> ...



¿? 
Por qué alguien que vendió a 0.2 tiene que estar en una cueva, si la cotización está ahora aprox a 0.2?... es la misma rentabilidad
No te das cuenta que ambos tienen el mismo beneficio?

Por cierto dejo captura de a cuánto vendí en Agosto:






Y un extra, si pienso que el btc va a bajar que hago?
Me pongo corto:


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si, muchisimo miedo, estoy cagao. El miedo está en el otro lado con el btc rumbo a 0, pasando por 3000 primero. Los mios los vendi por encima de 6k::



La lista de foreros que vinieron a pavonearse y nunca más se supo es larga. Es lo de siempre, cuando el BTC tiene alguna corrección dura hay que soportar todo esto, y luego cuando pumpea, pues eso, nunca más se supo.

Has tenido la posibilidad de mantener tu honor y, como casi todos, las has tirado por el vater. Pero enhorabuena por tus BCH.


----------



## tixel (11 Nov 2017)

Pues a ver cuando puedes tu pavonearte. Mientras no puedas al gallinero a seguir escuchando de los que saben.
Y tú concepto del honor me lo paso por la quilla.


----------



## louis.gara (11 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Parece qur la corrección puede ser la buena de la burbuja. En ese caso el objetivo es el.nivel de Fibonacci que está en $3000.



No lo veo tan abajo, ya le gustaría a muchos. Vamos por un 15% de corrección y tranquilamente con recorrido hasta un 30% no sería extraño pero más abajo tengo serias dudas. 

Luego el bch corregirá un 50% y volvera la senda alcista.


----------



## Divad (11 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> La lista de foreros que vinieron a pavonearse y nunca más se supo es larga. Es lo de siempre, cuando el BTC tiene alguna corrección dura hay que soportar todo esto, y luego cuando pumpea, pues eso, nunca más se supo.
> 
> Has tenido la posibilidad de mantener tu honor y, como casi todos, las has tirado por el vater. Pero enhorabuena por tus BCH.



Hipócrita! Habéis puesto a parir a tixel y ahora ni os dignáis a recoger vuestra bilis porque ahora os pilla de bajón al infierno...

Por cada $1000 que baje os podéis hacer un selfie. Mojoncito, en vez de dar la cara debe de estar restregándose la mierda por la cara para pasar desapercibido 

Dicen que no son chaqueteros, bitcoin hasta la muerte,... pero tampoco dicen lo que tienen y es una muestra más que les importa una mierda quienes hayan entrado en máximos... 

*$1290 BCH*
*53,7%*


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Nov 2017)

Me temo que el dump de BCH cuando hagan el forkeo (este lunes ?) va a ser épico.


----------



## Divad (11 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me temo que el dump de BCH cuando hagan el forkeo (este lunes ?) va a ser épico.




El siguiente nivel es aprender a vender caro y comprar barato para obtener así una mayor rentabilidad.... Entre bitcoñeros esto está mal visto y etiquetado como traidor


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Nov 2017)

Menudo pump & dump que han organizado Roger Ver y Jihan Wu. Dentro de un par de días, cuando BTCrash suba la dificultad de minado, muchos recién llegados al mundillo de las criptomonedas recibiran su primera y más valiosa lección.

Por cierto, y volviendo a lo único realmente valioso (Bitcoin): ha salido la versión de core 0.15.1

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 17:28 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Hipócrita! Habéis puesto a parir a tixel y ahora ni os dignáis a recoger vuestra bilis porque ahora os pilla de bajón al infierno...
> 
> Por cada $1000 que baje os podéis hacer un selfie. Mojoncito, en vez de dar la cara debe de estar restregándose la mierda por la cara para pasar desapercibido



Ni que fuera el primer pump & dump que vemos en las shitcoins, macho.

Lo que sí que me pqrece sorprendente es la cantidad de novatos avariciosos que ha entrado en las criptos últimamente. Esa gente no sabe que BTCrash recalcula la dificultad en un par de días o que Coinbase todavía no permite a sus usuarios vender la enorme cantidad de tokens de BTCrash que mantiene en custodia.

La avaricia es mala consejera y no me da ninguna pena lo que les va a suceder. Ver y Wu van a desplumarlos vivos.


----------



## remonster (11 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> No lo veo tan abajo, ya le gustaría a muchos. Vamos por un 15% de corrección y tranquilamente con recorrido hasta un 30% no sería extraño pero más abajo tengo serias dudas.
> 
> Luego el bch corregirá un 50% y volvera la senda alcista.



La cotización del BTC sigue su popia dinámica. Lo que hagan las shitcoins es indiferente. 

Si sólo corrige un 15% entonces la burbuja no ha petado, y si no lo ha hecho yo tb lo veo ir a tontear los 10k. Cuando la burbuja pete nos vamos al nivel de Fibonacci, es decir, una correción del 61.8%. Allí estaremos para recomprar a mansalva


----------



## BlueArrow (11 Nov 2017)

Pues me parece que esta vez no va a ser así remonster. Creo que estamos en el principio de una adopción masiva. Ya es raro encontrarme a alguien que no sepa lo que es Bitcoin, que no haya oído hablar de él o que no esté pensando en comprar.

La impresión que me da a mí, por lo que veo a mi alrededor, es que esta vez no es una burbuja, sino una entrada masiva de inversores.

Aunque puedo estar equivocado, claro.


----------



## vpsn (11 Nov 2017)

Leer a bluearrow, remonstee y mojon en la misma pagina es uno de aquellos placeres que burbuja cada vez te da menos.

A lo que iba, bluearrow tiene razon, en el tabajo los hinjeniros se empiezan a interesar en bitcoin y alguno ha comprado y todo. 

El unico pero que le encuentro es la magnitud. Un bitcoin a 7000 dolares espanta. Y la idea de que es divisible no cala entre la gente. 

El dia que bse denomine al satoshi como bitcoin, que llegara, esto lo peta.


----------



## remonster (11 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Pues me parece que esta vez no va a ser así remonster. Creo que estamos en el principio de una adopción masiva. Ya es raro encontrarme a alguien que no sepa lo que es Bitcoin, que no haya oído hablar de él o que no esté pensando en comprar.
> 
> La impresión que me da a mí, por lo que veo a mi alrededor, es que esta vez no es una burbuja, sino una entrada masiva de inversores.
> 
> Aunque puedo estar equivocado, claro.



Tienes razón en lo que dices que es in cambio de paradigma y tenemos una masa crítica entrante muy superior a la de las burbujas anteriores.

Pero eso no cambia la naturaleza de burbuja. Lo único que significa es que esta burbuja puede ir mucho más alto, hasta 15k o 20k...y luego corregirá un 62%


----------



## vpsn (11 Nov 2017)

Leer a bluearrow, remonstee y mojon en la misma pagina es uno de aquellos placeres que burbuja cada vez te da menos.

A lo que iba, bluearrow tiene razon, en el tabajo los hinjeniros se empiezan a interesar en bitcoin y alguno ha comprado y todo. 

El unico pero que le encuentro es la magnitud. Un bitcoin a 7000 dolares espanta. Y la idea de que es divisible no cala entre la gente. 

Hay que cambiar las medidas, los exchanges deberian llamar al satoshi botcoin.


----------



## Divad (11 Nov 2017)

Para mojoncito y sus amigos bitcoñeros



Divad dijo:


> El siguiente nivel es aprender a vender caro y comprar barato para obtener así una mayor rentabilidad.... Entre bitcoñeros esto está mal visto y etiquetado como traidor



Animan a no vender en máximos y a comprar con ansias cuando baja... :XX:
Si se va a la mierda bitcoin... pues bien jugado! 

Fue llevar la contraria a los bitcoñitos y dar el pelotazo con eth... ahora ha sido tixel con bch... veremos quien la clava en la siguiente jugada... 8:


----------



## carnival (11 Nov 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Leer a bluearrow, remonstee y mojon en la misma pagina es uno de aquellos placeres que burbuja cada vez te da menos.
> 
> A lo que iba, bluearrow tiene razon, en el tabajo los hinjeniros se empiezan a interesar en bitcoin y alguno ha comprado y todo.
> 
> ...



En mi entorno pasa lo mismo, gente que ha entrado y gente que quiere pero que no le entra en la cabeza el comprar algo que no sea una unidad de Bitcoin.


----------



## vpsn (11 Nov 2017)

carnival dijo:


> En mi entorno pasa lo mismo, gente que ha entrado y gente que quiere pero que no le entra en la cabeza el comprar algo que no sea una unidad de Bitcoin.



igual que en el fiat se da el proceso inverso creo que btc acabara haciendolo. Solo hace falta que unos cuantos exchanges se pongan de acuerdo. Ademas nosotros pensamos en euros pero imaginaos a alguien que vive en un pais donde un euro son 1000x.

Los numeros son estratosfericos.


----------



## tastas (11 Nov 2017)

Como si no estuviéramos acostumbrados en España a hablar en pesetas, donde 5.000 pesetas tampoco daba para mucho.
7000 euros el bitcoin da miedo porque es el ATH. Cuando el ATH era 300, 300 parecía mucho. Cuando era 10, imagino que 10 parecía mucho. Y así.
Es cierto que el Bitcoin como unidad cada vez se usará menos si esto sigue tirando para arriba y que las barreras psicológicas existen, pero lo que de verdad puede tirar a la gente para atraś es ver que algo que estaba hace poco a 1000 ahora está a 7000. Cuando Bitcoin llegue a 12.000, quien quiera comprar estará encantado de comprar a 7.000.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 Nov 2017)

Otra cosa que coarta a muchos para meterse en esto es el intríngulis que conlleva para enterarse de casi todo, sin ir mas lejos en este jilo y otros del mismo tema leer y entender es como descifrar un jeroglífico, todo son términos en inglés y tecnicismos rarunos a mas no poder, yo mismo por ejemplo paso de leer demasiado por que acabo frustrao.


----------



## remonster (11 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Tienes razón en lo que dices que es in cambio de paradigma y tenemos una masa crítica entrante muy superior a la de las burbujas anteriores.
> 
> Pero eso no cambia la naturaleza de burbuja. Lo único que significa es que esta burbuja puede ir mucho más alto, hasta 15k o 20k...y luego corregirá un 62%



En todo caso, como siempre, nunca vender más de la mitad del máximo de btcs que hayáis acumulado...así no os perdéis todo el possible recorrido a más largo plazo.

Cuantos btcs vender? (para los viejos early adopters) Primero debeis determinar cuantos años de vida estimáis que os quedan (añadiendo 10-20 años que nunca se sabe), cuanta herencia en btc queréis dejar a vuestros herederos, qué nivel de vida queréis llevar de aquí al fin de vuesteos días. En burbujas como estás lo correcto sería liquidar a 3 años vista, más la cantidad con la queráis especular para recomprar luego. Eso os permite llevar desde ya el nivel de vida deseado. Esta estrategia básica hay que tunearla ajustando los parámetros a vuestro gusto (para cada cual son diferentes). Cosas a preveer: Gastos en coches y mujeres (o barcos y putas según los gustos), un pellizco para gastos médicos de uno y familia inesperados, nivelde las vacaciones en Ibiza, etc...


----------



## tixel (11 Nov 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Leer a bluearrow, remonstee y mojon en la misma pagina es uno de aquellos placeres que burbuja cada vez te da menos.
> 
> A lo que iba, bluearrow tiene razon, en el tabajo los hinjeniros se empiezan a interesar en bitcoin y alguno ha comprado y todo.
> 
> ...



Menudo fichaje el vpsn este si tiene a estos en el altar. Joer, eramos pocos y parió la abuela. Hacedle mucho caso al del post de arriba ya vereis como acabais debajo del mismo puente que él.

Puede que bch este haciendo tope, ya iba siendo hora despues del casi 3x en unos días que nos chupamos los que pillamos a 0,085, los que pillaron a menos, juer.
De todas maneras en 2 dias tenemos hf de bch para mejorar el algo de dificultad con lo que puede haber sorpresas. Yo no vendo ni loco


----------



## p_pin (11 Nov 2017)

Una posibilidad es que caerá en los días siguientes hasta 5000 o 5000 y poco para rebotar hasta 10.000.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Hipócrita! Habéis puesto a parir a tixel y ahora ni os dignáis a recoger vuestra bilis porque ahora os pilla de bajón al infierno...
> 
> Por cada $1000 que baje os podéis hacer un selfie. Mojoncito, en vez de dar la cara debe de estar restregándose la mierda por la cara para pasar desapercibido
> 
> ...



Yo lo he dicho muy claramente.

Esto que está haciendo ahora BCH es lo mismo que hizo entre el 17-20 de agosto cuando tenía el mismo valor que ahora (Unos 0.2 BTC). Pegó un subidón de la hostia, para luego ir poco a poco volviendo a la realidad. ¿Qué esta vez puede ser diferente? Por supuesto. Pero también puede ser exactamente lo mismo.

Si este forero (Al cual he felicitado porque a corto plazo ha acertado de pleno) estaba tan seguro de que BTC se iba a la mierda y BCH le iba a sustituir, solo tenía que aceptar mi apuesta. Era un win-win de manual. Por supuesto no ha aceptado, ha dado largas y se regodea en su propia crapulencia.

Si pasa lo que pasó en agosto, este forero no vendrá más por aquí y se ocultará debajo de las piedras, como han hecho tantos otros. Yo jamás he dejado de dar la cara, cuando ha corregido duro de perder BTC 1000$ en unos dias, y cuando ha sido a la inversa.

Los que van de 'bua, los que tenéis BTC sois imbéciles, estafa piramidal, etc' son aves de paso, porque les va bien una semana, y al mes que viene les va mal y a los tres meses les va muy mal. Así funciona el ser humano y llevamos años viéndolo en este tema.

Yo ni hipócrita ni cobarde. La maniobra de Tixel a corto plazo ha sido magnífica. Pero si a medio y largo plazo no lo es, que se pase por aquí a reconocerlo, a ver si lo hace.


----------



## Divad (11 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> En todo caso, como siempre, nunca vender más de la mitad del máximo de btcs que hayáis acumulado...así no os perdéis todo el possible recorrido a más largo plazo.
> 
> Cuantos btcs vender? (para los viejos early adopters) Primero debeis determinar cuantos años de vida estimáis que os quedan (añadiendo 10-20 años que nunca se sabe), cuanta herencia en btc queréis dejar a vuestros herederos, qué nivel de vida queréis llevar de aquí al fin de vuesteos días. En burbujas como estás lo correcto sería liquidar a 3 años vista, más la cantidad con la queráis especular para recomprar luego. Eso os permite llevar desde ya el nivel de vida deseado. Esta estrategia básica hay que tunearla ajustando los parámetros a vuestro gusto (para cada cual son diferentes). Cosas a preveer: Gastos en coches y mujeres (o barcos y putas según los gustos), un pellizco para gastos médicos de uno y familia inesperados, nivelde las vacaciones en Ibiza, etc...



Hay que valorar también si la mujer se divorcia antes de que bitcoin baje y siga bajando...

En el camino tecnológico no es bueno ir con vistas más allá que del momento actual, AHORA.

Si vas a hodl... pues te importa una mierda tu dinero... dices y haces creer que te lo gastas en fiestas, putas,...pero nada de nada.

Por eso se ha creado un hilo para los bitcoñitos y el de especulación está en bolsa e inversiones... Aquí se viene a lamerse el cipote aunque baje... Quien quiera más beneficios o simplemente no quedarse paralizado se tiene que mover. De lo contrario saldrán diciendo que aquí se viene llorado o ya sabías donde te metías...

Ojo! Está bien animar a que entren más personas en el nuevo sistema... pero estaría bien avisar de que puede tocar corrección en cualquier momento y puedan aprovechar la ola de otra crypto obteniendo beneficios nada más entrar... pero no, nunca lo dirán y de hacerlo sería cuando bitcoin comience a levantar cabeza si llega el caso o acaba dejando todo bien atado para que bch le tome el relevo


----------



## dunlop (11 Nov 2017)

ya estamos con los feed abusivos otra vez..ayer pagué 25$ y me pedian 7$ de fees, hoy leo esto en reddit







Absurdly-high-fee : btc


----------



## vpsn (11 Nov 2017)

Ojo que esta puede ser la ultima oportunidad de comprar por debajo los 6000


----------



## p_pin (11 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Atentos al hash rate. Como siga la tendencia de precio BTC/BCH los mineros se van a cambiar en masa a minar lo más rentable. Y ya sabemos qué viene después...
> 
> Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom



Hace muchas horas que Bcash es más rentable, ni aun así consiguen más hasrate que BTC, es por eso que un periodo completo de 14 días se lo minan, con baja dificultad, en 3 dias (en honor al paper de Satoshi :XX: )

Bcash Network Hashrate: 4,437.39 PH/s
Bitcoin Network Hashrate: 6,469.68 PH/s

Páginas que muestran los datos de rentabilidades de minado
Cryptocurrency Mining vs. Bitcoin Mining Profitability | CoinWarz
fork.lol

Se supone que en poco más de un día Bcash se ventila el periodo de baja dificultad, y les sube un 400%. Además tienen supuestamente el fork para aplicar un cambio al algoritmo, a ver en qué se traduce


----------



## louis.gara (11 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> La cotización del BTC sigue su popia dinámica. Lo que hagan las shitcoins es indiferente.
> 
> Si sólo corrige un 15% entonces la burbuja no ha petado, y si no lo ha hecho yo tb lo veo ir a tontear los 10k. Cuando la burbuja pete nos vamos al nivel de Fibonacci, es decir, una correción del 61.8%. Allí estaremos para recomprar a mansalva



Yo creo que la burbuja no ha petado todavía, simplemente es normal una mini-corrección tras la tendencia alcista de los últimos meses.

La dinámica de las shitcoins es más volátil que la de Bitcoin, dado que las subidas son más grandes, pero también los son las correcciones. De ahí que habitualmente suban cuando lo hace el bitcoin, más que el bitcoin o moderadamente, y bajen en mayor medida cuando lo hace el bitcoin por el efecto retorno. En la práctica, pueden resultar útiles para especular a corto plazo y reinvertir las plusvalías en bitcoin, siempre y cuando aciertes con la adecuada (auténtica lotería que no guarda relación directa con el proyecto en sí si pensamos a corto plazo, a medio largo plazo alguna será muy rentable pero siempre exponiéndose a altas cotas de riesgo).

Los que ahora están palotes por la subida del Crash deberían estar poniendo órdenes de venta para amortizar el pump de cara al inevitable dump, bitcoin ya tiene un recorrido en el cual las caídas del 30% son algo que tan sólo sorprende a los novatos. Lo importante es que mantiene la tendencia alcista y el sueño húmedo de muchos es que baje a 5000, unos para recargar y otros para entrar, con lo cual no durará mucho y veremos más ATHs probablemente antes de que acabe el año. Antes de que lleguemos a los 21 millones aún quedan muchos por entrar con todo lo gordo, CME group y sus mercados de futuros y mucho holder poniéndose las botas a cuenta de manos débiles hacen que por mi parte sin lugar dudas HODL!


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Nov 2017)

BTC-e ahora es WEX

WEX | Bitcoin Exchange, Namecoin Exchange, Litecoin Exchange, BTC Exchange

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 21:07 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Mientras tanto Bitcoin Gold calienta motores...
> 
> Bitcoin Gold Launch in 24 hours - Bitcoin Gold



mañana a las 20:00h habeus fork 

Bitcoin Gold is a fork of the Bitcoin blockchain. At block 491407, Bitcoin Gold miners will begin creating blocks with a new proof-of-work algorithm, and this will cause a bifurcation of the Bitcoin blockchain.

How can I get Bitcoin Gold?
The Bitcoin Gold (BTG) initial coin distribution method is almost exactly the same as that used by the Bitcoin Cash fork of August 1. Everyone who held Bitcoin when block 491406 was mined automatically received Bitcoin Gold at the rate of 1 BTC = 1 BTG. (If you had 20 BTC at the time of the fork, you now also have 20 BTG.)

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 21:12 ----------

*(BTG) Bitcoin Gold [Futures] 
$437.19 (+135.92%)* 

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 21:14 ----------

mañana tenemos a BTG el 4º de la lista de Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Emeregildo (11 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> BTC-e ahora es WEX
> 
> WEX | Bitcoin Exchange, Namecoin Exchange, Litecoin Exchange, BTC Exchange
> 
> ...




Pero el fork ya ocurrió hace un par de semanas verdad. Lo único que antes su blockchain no era abierta al público y a partir de mañana lo será. Eso tenía yo entendido


We’re thrilled to report the testnet has been a complete success.
All systems are GO for Mainnet Launch in 24 hours!


----------



## Divad (11 Nov 2017)

Seguís repitiendo el mismo mantra que siempre. Pero claro, quienes no sigan los hilos bitcoñeros no sabrán de que pie cojea cada uno.

Las apuestas no se hacen a 3 meses, se hacen al momento, ahora, el dinero está en juego ahora... De aquí a 3 meses puede que no exista Bitcoin o pueda que siga existiendo a $1200 con un cambio a PoS y haciendo sinergias con criptolandia (aunque siendo tan absurdo que la probabilidad de acabar muerta es casi un hecho ya que el cambio PoS es debido a que los mineros mandan y dejarán la cadena tiritando )

Louis, aplícate el cuento y vende ahora tus mierdas Bitcoins para comprar cuando creas que haya tocado fondo... Y aunque acabes viendo un rebote lo verás seguir bajando y te volverá a seguir desplumado todo cuánto tenías. Pero no te preocupes, el lunes vendes la casa o pides un adelanto y vuelves a comprar cuando crees que está rebotando pero desgraciadamente volverá a bajar y ya... Cuando te corten el internet porque no te quedará nada... Solo te quedará la opción de ir puerta por puerta para que la gente compre Bitcoin en un último intento de recuperar algo... Pero nada... Suerte en tu camino.

Solo tenéis dos buenas noticias los bitcoñeros.


Mastercard opens access to its blockchain tech | ZDNet

Y esto para el 17
Members | Blockchain in Trucking Alliance


Ups! Perdonad, pero estos se la van a comer los illuminados que están en ETH 

52,6%

Mis mierda chapas vuelven a subir 


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nailuj2000 (11 Nov 2017)

Quienes tengais BCH deberíais venderlos ahora mismo. 
Porque lo cierto es que el BCH sólo lo conocen los cuatro frikis que saben de que va la cosa esa de las criptomonedas. Y ahí afuera hay un montón de gente, millones, que están pensando en comprar los "bitcoins esos", por si fuera verdad eso que han oido de que en x años valdrá un millón. Y a todos esos no les hables de otra cosa que no sea bitcoin, que con las perras no se juega y nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas y yo lo que quiero es el bitcoin, el auténtico, el original. Me lo ha dicho mi cuñao, XD.

Hasta el BTG se va a follar al BCH, pues mola mucho mas, porque se puede minar con la gráfica., 

Grabaros este mensaje, escrito en este momento en que algunos andais flipandolo con el BCH y recordadlo cuando vuestra shitcoin no valga una mierda.

Un saludillo


----------



## p_pin (11 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Pero el fork ya ocurrió hace un par de semanas verdad. Lo único que antes su blockchain no era abierta al público y a partir de mañana lo será. Eso tenía yo entendido
> 
> 
> We’re thrilled to report the testnet has been a complete success.
> All systems are GO for Mainnet Launch in 24 hours!



Tenían algún problema técnico, tampoco leí más allá de eso, el mismo día del fork ya me pusieron en un exchange el saldo de los BTGold, pero no los podía mover, mañana procederé a volcarlos y como no, a dar las gracias por el regalo


----------



## Nailuj2000 (11 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Tenían algún problema técnico, tampoco leí más allá de eso, el mismo día del fork ya me pusieron en un exchange el saldo de los BTGold, pero no los podía mover, mañana procederé a volcarlos y como no, a dar las gracias por el regalo



Y por cierto, en hitBTC (no se si estará en otros exchanges) están a 0.075. Un buen regalo


----------



## Nailuj2000 (11 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Habrá que mirarse lo de coinomi para conseguir los gold.




¿Pero se puedsen cargar ya las claves privadas (de los paperwallets en donde ya hemos sacado los btc) en el coinomi?

El otro día no se podía porque estaban con la testnet, creo.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (11 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> No lo he probado aún, pero veo que el Coinomi este es un monedero sólo para móviles. No me inspira nada de confianza meter mi clave privada ahí.



Métela una vez le hayas sacado los bitcoin. 
Aunque si sacan un wallet oficial BTG puede que sea mejor.

Yo usaré lo que sea mas rápido para liquidarlos, como con los btcrash XD


----------



## sirpask (12 Nov 2017)

¿Quien desarrolla el software de BCH?


----------



## andIfeelfine (12 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Quien desarrolla el software de BCH?



deadalnix, pero tampoco hace falta que trabaje demasiado. De hecho parece que lo único que van a hacer es reajustar el EDA mediante un hardfork. Como ellos se lo guisan y se lo comen (tienen el 99% de los nodos y todos los mineros) pueden hacer eso sin problemas. Un MySQL en mi portátil sería mucho más efectivo para anotar transacciones. No valdría para engañar al personal y que me dieran sus BTC, claro.

https://github.com/Bitcoin-ABC/bitcoin-abc/commits/master


----------



## Claudius (12 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Y ahí afuera hay un montón de gente, millones, que están pensando en comprar los "bitcoins esos", por si fuera verdad eso que han oido de que en x años valdrá un millón. Y a todos esos no les hables de otra cosa que no sea bitcoin, que con las perras no se juega y nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas y yo lo que quiero es el bitcoin, el auténtico, el original. Me lo ha dicho mi cuñao, XD.



No te creas.., 'ahí fuera' entre millenials yo oigo la palabra cryptomonedas, y que el btc 'está mu alto'.
Y no les hables de tecnología, solo oyen la palabra millonario en una semana y jugándose 1/4 de su nómina mileurista.

Subestimas mucho la capacidad del libre pensamiento y su capacidad de acceder de forma *libre* a la información, sea veraz y concisa o no y la gente tome sus decisiones.

Pon en Google sin terminar la frase: Invertir en 

Y haz una estadística, segmenta y el sector.

A Bitcoin como era de esperar le está pasando lo que ha ocurrido a decenas de tecnologías de software de código abierto en los últimos 20 años, la lucha de sus comunidades por su control, básicamente el ego SheldonCooperiano. 

Las señales hace ya año y medio que están ahí. 
Pero cada uno es de libre pensar. 

Lo que no cabe la menor duda, es que ha sido, y es el fenómeno de moda especulativo más lucrativo de la historia, y que ha venido a quedarse. 
Y es de lo que prácticamente se habla 'ahí fuera'.
¿Qué es Bitcoin? NPI, 
¿Para que sirve? Para hacerme rico en una semana.
Y bla bla bla, y para todo lo demás master card con buenos billetes de 100$

En fin lo disfrutaremos mientras dure, nada es eterno.. y en tecnología menos.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (12 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No te creas.., 'ahí fuera' entre millenials yo oigo la palabra cryptomonedas, y que el btc 'está mu alto'.
> Y no les hables de tecnología, solo oyen la palabra millonario en una semana y jugándose 1/4 de su nómina mileurista.
> 
> Subestimas mucho la capacidad del libre pensamiento y su capacidad de acceder de forma *libre* a la información, sea veraz y concisa o no y la gente tome sus decisiones.
> ...



No subestimo nada. La peña será muy capaz de acceder a la información, al menos mientras tenga google, pero el hecho es que nadie tiene ni idea de que es eso del bitcoin. No tienes mas que ver este mismo hilo, en donde hay gente defendiendo shitcoins centralizadas, como el BCCrash, y eso es porque no saben de que va la cosa. 

Y ahí afuera, entre la gente que no está tan internetizada, que es la mayoría, 9 de cada 10 no saben absolutamente nada, sólo han oido algo, algo que les suena a afinsa, a piramidal o a cosas de la bolsa. Y cuando se lo explicas lo que entienden es que se trata de una "cosa en la que invertir". Y poco mas. Esto apenas está empezando.


----------



## Divad (12 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No te creas.., 'ahí fuera' entre millenials yo oigo la palabra cryptomonedas, y que el btc 'está mu alto'.
> Y no les hables de tecnología, solo oyen la palabra millonario en una semana y jugándose 1/4 de su nómina mileurista.
> 
> Subestimas mucho la capacidad del libre pensamiento y su capacidad de acceder de forma *libre* a la información, sea veraz y concisa o no y la gente tome sus decisiones.
> ...



Me ocurre lo mismo, todo el año compartiendo información y hasta que no hice la fiesta algunos no comenzaron a sumarse. Pero a los demás como que viven al día a día y meterle en la cabeza cosas nuevas... Pues como que pasan, prefieren el dinero remando que entrar en el nuevo juego.

Después se ponen a buscar por su cuenta Bitcoin y no hacen más que leer que es una estafa y sino caen en hilos como este donde luego quedan atrapados durante meses sin poder mover el dinero para no perder parte de la entrada ya que entraron en máximos... La desgracia llegará cuando no remonte cabeza y por no moverse lo pierdan todo. Al ser un juego nuevo no solo ganan los hodl (posicionados en caballos ganadores marcados por los Illuminados), sino los que van saltando de crypto en crypto recogiendo todas las subidas (comprar barato y vender caro).

Pero bueno, resulta gracioso las cuentas nuevas que vienen animando la compra de Bitcoinienso:8::fiufiu:

Está entrando mucha pasta y nos espera una semana más intensa ^^

Buena caza a todos!


----------



## The High Dark Templar (12 Nov 2017)

Se me cae el alma a los pies, compré BTH a 600 y acabé liquidando a 400. Voy a buscar un buen rascacielos para suicidarme con honor.

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (12 Nov 2017)

Ah pero BTH se pueden comprar?


----------



## bmbnct (12 Nov 2017)

Bonita vela con una mecha de cojones y volumen ha quedado en btcusd en 4h. Puede indicar vuelta para arriba. Veremos.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Has visto el atasco en el mempool? Dónde crees que va esa avalancha de Bitcoins?
> 
> A mi me daría que pensar...



Pues una es la mía que lleva atascada desde ayer y va a mi paper wallet. 
Las otras podrían ser de dinosaurios de btc moviendo btc a otra dirección para liquidar los bitcoin Cash que aún tienen.


----------



## sirpask (12 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Has visto el atasco en el mempool? Dónde crees que va esa avalancha de Bitcoins?
> 
> A mi me daría que pensar...



El dia de la marmota con la mempool... 

Chino tocando los cojones haciendo transacciones que no valen para nada, escasa (aun) implantación de Segwit (multiplicaria casi x2 el tamaño de bloque)...

Pero Core sacando nueva versión del cliente, todos los nodos usando su cliente publico, libre y seguro... y todos los Bitcoins y usuarios reales fumando un puro a lo Rajoy, mientras leen el marca y el 5-0 contra costa rica, hasta que el chino deje de tocar los huevos.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


>



Es de primero mover los btc a otra dirección para dejar en la vieja únicamente los bitcoin cash.


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo lo he dicho muy claramente.
> 
> Esto que está haciendo ahora BCH es lo mismo que hizo entre el 17-20 de agosto cuando tenía el mismo valor que ahora (Unos 0.2 BTC). Pegó un subidón de la hostia, para luego ir poco a poco volviendo a la realidad. ¿Qué esta vez puede ser diferente? Por supuesto. Pero también puede ser exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices , chalao, si ya por mi cuenta me deshice de todos los btc, no los quiero, sin apuestitas ni nada. Que es lo que querías que hiciese, que me deshiciese de los btc, pues ya está hecho con inmejorables resultados. Este mes estoy ganando más que culaquiera de los meses anteriores este años y este año ha sido acojonante.
Por cierto bch ya es la 2ª moneda por capitalización superando a eth.1/4 de btc por ahora. O sea que fijate lo que le queda todavía que subir.


----------



## sirpask (12 Nov 2017)

Twitter

Twitter

jajajaja...


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Ojo que esta puede ser la ultima oportunidad de comprar por debajo los 6000



Joder, no me gustaría se amigo vuestro con esos consejitos. Porque hay que tener muchos webos para decir eso con la que está cayendo.
A mi me parece que se van a poder comprar por 5k, 4k y 3k en no demasiado. La siguiente parada son los 3700.
Y por cierto el hashrate ya es superior en bch que en btc y hay cambio de algo en bth mañana. Ya veremos si para en 3700.
Lo que dije, menudo fichaje el psvn este, este debe de ser de la liga de la muerte.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 10:19 ----------




Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Quienes tengais BCH deberíais venderlos ahora mismo.
> Porque lo cierto es que el BCH sólo lo conocen los cuatro frikis que saben de que va la cosa esa de las criptomonedas. Y ahí afuera hay un montón de gente, millones, que están pensando en comprar los "bitcoins esos", por si fuera verdad eso que han oido de que en x años valdrá un millón. Y a todos esos no les hables de otra cosa que no sea bitcoin, que con las perras no se juega y nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas y yo lo que quiero es el bitcoin, el auténtico, el original. Me lo ha dicho mi cuñao, XD.
> 
> Hasta el BTG se va a follar al BCH, pues mola mucho mas, porque se puede minar con la gráfica.,
> ...



Si le llego a hacer caso a estos "inversores" otro 50% menos que me habría chupado.
A seguir con vuestras teorias de mierda. Lo cierto es que ya se ven venir a km a toda esta tropa.
Joder como hecho de menos el internet de finales del siglo xx, entonces solo hablaban los que sabían.
El que mola es el btc, con sus comisiones de 7€, sus confirmaciones de 1 hora y cayendo a saco. Gran elección


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Habrá que mirarse lo de coinomi para conseguir los gold.
> 
> ¿Os van bien las transacciones últimamente? Está tardando todo una barbaridad en pillar la primera confirmación. Tengo pendiente de confirmar aún una transacción que me enviaron ayer.



Es la moneda del futuro que va a valer dentro de nada 10000€ cada una, no se sabe en base a que.
De aquí va a salir tanta gente trasquilada como sale de la bolsa, pensad eso.


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Quien desarrolla el software de BCH?



Por ahora hay 5 equipos desarrolladores independientes no como core que es lo más parecido al stalinismo.


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> *Subestimas mucho la capacidad del libre pensamiento y su capacidad de acceder de forma libre a la información, sea veraz y concisa o no y la gente tome sus decisiones.*



Yo no solo la subestimo sino que afirmo que mucha gente no tiene ni capacidad para tomar sus propias decisiones. A la vista está por todos los putos lados desde la gente que se pone tatuajes porque los lleva el vecino, hasta este hilo te hilo donde por mucho que habló del flippening, del cambio de hashrate, del fork y demás, la gente siguió y sigue a pinón con su mantra.
O sea que no, el libre pensamiento y la capacidad de acceder de forma libre la tiene en realidad muy poca gente. la mayoría son borregos, no hace falta más que ver este hilo y sus palmeros.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 10:35 ----------




keinur dijo:


> ---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 08:34 ----------
> 
> _Tommy World Power ��
> @TommyWorldPower
> ...



Tal cual, se les tení que caer la cara de verguenza si la tuviesen. Hay que desenmascarar a tanto bocazas listillo hay en este hilo


----------



## sirpask (12 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Por ahora hay 5 equipos desarrolladores independientes no como core que es lo más parecido al stalinismo.



¿Pero entonces va a ser una Blockchain privada? Por que en github tengo yo mas entradas y colaboración que ellos.


Si es asi, cuadra con lo que dice Antonopoulus..

Bitcoin and Bitcoin Cash will coexist and serve different use cases, just like Bitcoin and Ethereum. Its not a zero sum game. Work on building your project, not on destroying the other


----------



## tastas (12 Nov 2017)

Keinur, te dejas (y ya lo puse en un mensaje previo) el número de TPS, y que se están generando bloques de bch como churros. Con un ritmo de inflación brutal, gracias a ese supermecanismo de minado inventado por bch que, sin duda, mantiene la visión de satoshi de crear un bloque cada 2 minutos.


----------



## Speculo (12 Nov 2017)

Yo el bitcoin no lo veo.

Creo que se confunde el valor del bitcoin (y del resto de moneditas) con lo que realmente se puede obtener a cambio con él en una transacción.

Bitcoin, a día de hoy, lo diga quien lo diga, no vale para nada más que para especular. Y por lo que he podido leer en este hilo al respecto de ciertas casas de cambio, ni para eso. Es un producto especulativo que se compra y se vende usando moneda de curso legal, o fiat, lo que queráis decir. En la vida real, si yo quiero usar bitcoins para comprar algo real en una tienda real (amazon, ebay o el puto corte inglés), no puedo hacerlo. Si después de mucho buscar consigo encontrar quien acepte un pago de un servicio o producto en esta moneda, me fríen a comisiones, el precio de ese producto será mayor que en un sitio habitual y no veo mayor seguridad que la que me ofrece una transferencia bancaria normal: el dinero llega igual a la otra parte y yo me quedo esperando a que la otra parte me mande el producto o me garantice el servicio. ¿Dónde está el avance? Lo mismo, con el añadido de la farragosidad y con más costes, esa es la realidad. 
Entiendo el valor de blockchain si la tecnología se logra adaptar a ciertos ámbitos de la vida real diaria, que está también eso por ver, pero el valor de algo como bitcoin y sucedáneos no hay cristo que lo vea a poco que intente hacer algo con ello. Luego no veo porqué se le llama a esto "moneda" cuando no lo es y se defiende como un futuro de libertad y buen rollo. La realidad es que el bitcoin, como medio de pago, como moneda, no vale una higa. Y como refugio del dinero real, tengo muchas dudas al respecto. 
¿Para qué vale bitcoin entonces?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Nov 2017)

Cae el precio un 20% y tenemos a los dos subnormales de keinur y tixel floodeando el hilo con sus mierdas.


----------



## asilei (12 Nov 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo el bitcoin no lo veo.
> 
> Creo que se confunde el valor del bitcoin (y del resto de moneditas) con lo que realmente se puede obtener a cambio con él en una transacción.
> 
> ...



Este debate es a muy viejo, en estos mismos hilos sin ir mas lejos, el resumen es que *blockchain sin bitcoin no sirve para nada*, puesto que Bitcoin es la gasolina que alimenta todo el ecosistema gracias la creación de escasez y coordina a todos los actores mediante teoría de juegos.

Si ves valor a blockchain, bitcoin es la reserva de ése valor. Si no le ves valor entonces pues bueno, pues vale, pues adios.


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Keinur, te dejas (y ya lo puse en un mensaje previo) el número de TPS, y que se están generando bloques de bch como churros. Con un ritmo de inflación brutal, gracias a ese supermecanismo de minado inventado por bch que, sin duda, mantiene la visión de satoshi de crear un bloque cada 2 minutos.



Y uno ahi arriba diciendo que subvestimamos la capacidad de tomar decisiones y saber buscar la información por uno solo y te encuentras a personajes como este que no se enteró porque no le sale de la minga, no por algo más currao, de que mañana cambian el algoritmo para que no pase esto. Pero a piñon, hasta los 3000€ y más allá.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 11:36 ----------




keinur dijo:


> La novela completa, para quien esté inteersado en conocer la historia sobre los acontecimientos recientes:
> *
> singularity87 comments on Informative BTC vs BCH Articles?*
> 
> ...



Me lo leo después de misa, que hasta en eso voy a la contra. :


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Acabo de hacer una transacción como experimento metiendo un fee de más o menos 0.01 BTC, que normalmente sería una salvajada, y ni eso se está confirmando.




Sin acritud, pero en vez de hacer experimentos deberias entender como funciona bitcoin y el sistema de comisiones.

Primero las comisiones se miden en satoshis/byte (o btc/kbyte), no en terminos absolutos. 0.01 BTC puede ser mucho o poco dependiendo del tamaño en bytes de la transaccion.

Segundo, si no se generan bloques, como es el caso actual que estan saliendo unos 2 bloques por hora cuando deberian de salir 6 da igual la comision que pongas que tendras que esperar.

Tercero: Unconfirmed Transactions - BTC.com Cuando entiendas lo que sale en esa pagina sabras hacer transacciones pagando lo minimo posible.


----------



## remonster (12 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cae el precio un 20% y tenemos a los dos subnormales de keinur y tixel floodeando el hilo con sus mierdas.



Ya sabemos que este hilo atrae a subnormales como estos, déjà vu...

Su floodeo del hilo lo que demuestra es su inquietud tremenda. Nosotros aquí andamos fumándonos un puro y disfrutando del freeride...

El último rebote parece el rebote de gato muerto de la burbuja, pero aún podría ser un rebote legítimo para volver a máximos...las próximas horas dirán. Yo apuesto por rebote de gato muerto.

La mempool anda llena con el spam de los manipuladores y con los traders intentando hacer llegar btcs a los exchanges. En este juego hay que saber anticipar...aunque no se recomienda tener mucha pasta y btcs en los exchanges, ahora mismo es necesario...


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Acabo de hacer una transacción como experimento metiendo un fee de más o menos 0.01 BTC, que normalmente sería una salvajada, y ni eso se está confirmando.



Para que haya confirmaciones tienen que caer bloques, han caído 6 bloques en las últimas 3 horas (cuando lo normal son 6 por hora), fruto de la diferencia de dificultad y poder de minado.

Lo más probable para desatascar la situación, como ha ocurrido en varios ocasiones desde el fork de Agosto, (aunque esta vez más pronunciado, por que se ha juntando con el pump de Bcash), es que haya que esperar a que acabe el periodo de baja dificultad en Bcash en unas 9 horas, y parte de los mineros vuelvan a la criptodivisa más rentable tras tal evento, algo que ha ocurrido así, desde el fork de Agosto... 

Supuestamente en Bcash van a corregir lo de la dificultad con una actualización... yo me lo creeré cuando lo vea. Veremos en cómo se ajusta la dificultad, ya que si ya no se van a producir "picos de rentabilidad", por qué iban a minarla los mineros que hasta ahora la minaban precisamente por eso?

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 12:18 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Me parto la caja con estos mensajes tipo "no pasa nah, estamos por encima de todo esto, tenemos la situación controlada, bla bla bla"
> 
> No se a quien queréis engañar, pero cuanto antes os deis cuenta del ridículo que estáis haciendo fingiendo que la cosa no va con vosotros, mejor.
> 
> Asumid vuestras cagadas, y sigamos adelante. Es así de fácil.



Pero cual son las cagadas? mantener sus btc? y tu keinur, mantienes tus btc?
No eres tú el que pone el emoticon cada vez que hay un nuevo máximo?
Es que no sé como puedes ser tan falso y tan maniqueo, dependiendo de que criptomoneda este subiendo-bajando


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2017)

Tenemos hoy un día muy interesante. Veo que por la noche ha habido un travase brutalísimo de cash de BTC a BCH, que ha vuelto al redil para quedarse donde estaba anoche. Como si no hubiera pasado nada, vaya, movimiento puramente artificial. Y de hecho el movimiento sigue.

A ver que entre Gold a jugar... una vez pase el día de hoy, excepcional como casi ninguno en mucho tiempo, y quizás un par de días más para estabilizar todo, veremos donde quedan las cotizaciones.

En mi opinión ponerse medallitas por acertar algo a 2-3 días vista es un error. Algunos estáis criticando y poniendo a parir a foreros que si ahora mismo quisieran, podrían vivir sin preocupaciones durante la vida que les queda. Esta gente lleva años con criptodivisas y saben como funciona esto y no van con esa arrogancia de 'soy Dios' ni con insultos hacia nadie.


----------



## tastas (12 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tenemos hoy un día muy interesante. Veo que por la noche ha habido un travase brutalísimo de cash de BTC a BCH, que ha vuelto al redil para quedarse donde estaba anoche. Como si no hubiera pasado nada, vaya, movimiento puramente artificial. Y de hecho el movimiento sigue.
> 
> A ver que entre Gold a jugar... una vez pase el día de hoy, excepcional como casi ninguno en mucho tiempo, y quizás un par de días más para estabilizar todo, veremos donde quedan las cotizaciones.
> 
> En mi opinión ponerse medallitas por acertar algo a 2-3 días vista es un error. Algunos estáis criticando y poniendo a parir a foreros que si ahora mismo quisieran, podrían vivir sin preocupaciones durante la vida que les queda. Esta gente lleva años con criptodivisas y saben como funciona esto y no van con esa arrogancia de 'soy Dios' ni con insultos hacia nadie.



Insultar, insultan. Pero con razón


----------



## remonster (12 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Me parto la caja con estos mensajes tipo "no pasa nah, estamos por encima de todo esto, tenemos la situación controlada, bla bla bla"
> 
> No se a quien queréis engañar, pero cuanto antes os deis cuenta del ridículo que estáis haciendo fingiendo que la cosa no va con vosotros, mejor.
> 
> Asumid vuestras cagadas, y sigamos adelante. Es así de fácil.



Lo que estoy viendo es bcrash pegándose la gran hostia con más de un 50% de corrección desde máximos. Los idiotas a los que habéis engañado con el pump&dump ya han perdido en 24 horas un 40%. Es evidente mirando la gráfica de la cotización de bcrash que no es más que una sucesión de pumps&dumps. La coin del futuro dice el retrasado  ...me descojono de cuanto idiota anda suelto por internet. Lo bueno es que los tontos y su dinero no duran mucho juntos, e igual que aparecen, desapareceren con el crash...

Y entre tanto...la corrección de bitcoin ni siquiera ha llegado al 50%...


----------



## Claudius (12 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Pero entonces va a ser una Blockchain privada? Por que en github tengo yo mas entradas y colaboración que ellos.
> 
> 
> Si es asi, cuadra con lo que dice Antonopoulus..
> ...



Por que el griego sabe perfectamente dónde desembocan las guerras civiles.
Una cosa es lo que piense, y otra lo que le toque decir por el 'bien común'.

Y mientras:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lauras...ce-drops-as-civil-war-continues/#b03f39d35b5e


----------



## asilei (12 Nov 2017)

Que los árboles no nos dejen ver el bosque. 

Evolución del Volumen 24h
Noviembre 2016: 100 Millones USD
Noviembre 2017: 25.000 Millones USD

Market Cap
Noviembre 2016: 14.000 Millones USD
Noviembre 2017: 200.000 Millones USD

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Emeregildo (12 Nov 2017)

Una de las utilidades de Bitcoin: 

Soy un exiliado de género. Te cuento la historia de mi huida - ForoCoches

*''Y con una parte de este dinero, fui comprando algunas criptomonedas, con lo que evitaba llevar grandes capitales conmigo, y luego convertirla en moneda local del país destino.''*


----------



## louis.gara (12 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> remonster dijo:
> 
> 
> > Parece qur la corrección puede ser la buena de la burbuja. En ese caso el objetivo es el.nivel de Fibonacci que está en $3000.
> ...



Por mandato del Tixel vendo aquí a recoger mi owned.:bla::XX::bla::XX:
Tanta euforia y toda por el cagadero, lo que te ha durado, pero vamos que no dudo que hayas vendido a 0,43 para recomprar a 0,19.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Nov 2017)

El BCH ha llegado a casi 2000 pipazos, ojalá hubier esperado un poco más, hubiera conseguido 4 bitcoñitos gratis en vez de 2.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No es la respuesta que tus fieles seguidores esperábamos para que nos explicaras lo que está pasando. Ya sabes, una de esas teorías de la conspiración, de los chinos, y Gavin y la CIA.
> 
> Y sigues con tus insultos.
> 
> Ambas cosas demuestran que no tienes argumentos, que eres un don nadie y un ignorante. Y vas por el hilo en plan gurú. Pobre desgraciado.



En unas horas se os acaba la tontería y se muestra la estafa a todos los novatos que habéis logrado engañar


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

A saber por qué en Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap han excluido de la cotización (tiene un asterisco, mirar parte inferior_ * Price Excluded_)
el cruce Bcash/KRW (la divisa koreana) en bithumb (ni más ni menos que el mayor volumen de negociación de Bcash)







Qué podría ser? falta de liquidez tras el dump?


----------



## Registrador (12 Nov 2017)

Parece que al chino se le está acabando la pólvora y después del pumpeo ha llegado la hora q desplumar a los inacutos. Jojojo. A disfrutar del "sorpasso"


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Una de las utilidades de Bitcoin:
> 
> Soy un exiliado de género. Te cuento la historia de mi huida - ForoCoches
> 
> *''Y con una parte de este dinero, fui comprando algunas criptomonedas, con lo que evitaba llevar grandes capitales conmigo, y luego convertirla en moneda local del país destino.''*



Esto es mucho más interesante que ver las gráficas de un pump & dump.


----------



## Speculo (12 Nov 2017)

A blockchain puedo llegar a verla cierto valor como tecnología. 
A bitcoin, salvo el especulativo, ninguno más. Ni gasolina ni leches. 



asilei dijo:


> Este debate es a muy viejo, en estos mismos hilos sin ir mas lejos, el resumen es que *blockchain sin bitcoin no sirve para nada*, puesto que Bitcoin es la gasolina que alimenta todo el ecosistema gracias la creación de escasez y coordina a todos los actores mediante teoría de juegos.
> 
> Si ves valor a blockchain, bitcoin es la reserva de ése valor. Si no le ves valor entonces pues bueno, pues vale, pues adios.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Una de las utilidades de Bitcoin:
> 
> Soy un exiliado de género. Te cuento la historia de mi huida - ForoCoches
> 
> *''Y con una parte de este dinero, fui comprando algunas criptomonedas, con lo que evitaba llevar grandes capitales conmigo, y luego convertirla en moneda local del país destino.''*



Hostia, macho, qué hilo más cojonudo se ha montado ese cabrón. No tiene pérdida :XX: Dejad de mirar grafiquitas y contemplad el poder de las criptos.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 14:03 ----------

Por cierto, transacción realizada hace dos horas y media con 13 euros de comisión. Ahora lleva 3 confirmaciones ya. La he realizado con mycelium, con prioridad máxima.

La red va lentilla, pero no es nada preocupante. Bueno, digamos que no es nada preocupante...si el uso que vas a darle merece el pagar una comisión de 13 pavos, claro está.

Lo siento pero el capitalismo es para todos. Yo he querido usar la red hoy, en estas circunstancias (ataque por parte de los mineros) y tengo que competir por el preciado espacio de la cadena con un montón de usuarios, así que es lo que hay. O pago, o me voy a Paypal, o utilizo cualquier shitcoin que no acepta ni el gato, que está protegida por vietnamitas haciendo hashes con lápiz y papel y con una flamante red de seis nodos, cinco de ellos en Burkina Faso.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2017)

Yo de lo que pase en estas 24 horas, sinceramente, no sacaría ninguna conclusión a medio plazo.

Me creo que BTC se desplome a 5000$ y BCH pase otra vez de 2000$. No sería algo que me dejaría la sangre helada. 

Recordar que nunca es malo dejar que sea otro el que gane el último dolar.


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto es mucho más interesante que ver las gráficas de un pump & dump.



Lo único que lamento de este hombre...suponiendo que la historia sea verdad...es que muy pocas cosas justifican "olvidarse" de unos hijos.

Yo mismo, ya me puede clavar palillos mi pareja entre las uñas, obligarme a vivir entre cartones y comer basura, que dudo mucho que pudiera renunciar a ver a mis hijos.

Lo único que considero justificaría eso, es que mis hijos estén mejor sin conocer a su padre, o que estar cerca de él, les ocasione un perjuicio personal irreparable.

Lo que sí debemos considerar bien y sacar en claro de este pasaje es que poseer las claves privadas de unas cuantas wallets bien "fornidas", puede sacarnos algún día de muchos apuros o sobresaltos...lo de especular...solo para liberar adrenalina.

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Geldschrank (12 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo único que lamento de este hombre...suponiendo que la historia sea verdad...es que muy pocas cosas justifican "olvidarse" de unos hijos.
> 
> Yo mismo, ya me puede clavar palillos mi pareja entre las uñas, obligarme a vivir entre cartones y comer basura, que dudo mucho que pudiera renunciar a ver a mis hijos.
> 
> Lo único que considero justificaría eso, es que mis hijos estén mejor sin conocer a su padre, o que estar cerca de él, les ocasione un perjuicio personal irreparable.



Date cuenta de que esos hijos van a adiestrarlos para odiar a su padre y no van a querer ni verlo, lo van a odiar, va a ser el cabrón, el hijoputa, el maltratador. Una vez que maduren, con suerte, entenderán lo que pasó.

No es algo no que no haya visto ni una ni dos veces, muy triste, pero las primeras víctimas son los hijos. Quizá si no está el padre para que la madre lo utilice para volcar sus frustraciones sea lo mejor.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Nov 2017)

Vended los BCH hamijos, vended antes de que empiece el dump.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Vended los BCH hamijos, vended antes de que empiece el dump.



Que no joder, que BCH es el nuevo BTC... BTC vale CERO, ya has leido aquí y te han dejado claro que han acertado lo de los dos últimos días. ¿No es suficiente? :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Quien haya hecho caso omiso a los PESIMOS consejos e indicaciones que se han dado en esta rama al respecto del Bitcoin Cash, no se habrá visto afectado por el desplome del BTC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De donde has sacado el cold storage index? Veo q es de tradinview pero no lo encuentro. ¿qué significa este índice?

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 15:42 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> Yo el bitcoin no lo veo.
> 
> Creo que se confunde el valor del bitcoin (y del resto de moneditas) con lo que realmente se puede obtener a cambio con él en una transacción.
> 
> ...



Para tí no.


Lo de este hilo es de auténtico manicomio, ahora me tengo q comer un nuevo owned porque bch bajó un 50% desde máximos cuando ha subido más de un 400% en unos días. Que pena daís. Por cierto ya está subiendo y otra vez no habeís aprovechado el dip como si he hecho yo.:Baile:
El resto como siempre, insultos y wishful thinking, con la carta de los reyes magos pidiendoles que se les acabe el calvario cuando cambie el hashrate. Ahi! Que sorpresa os vais a llevar con el hashrate y con lo que no es hashrate.:abajo:
El emperador está quedando en bolas y los palmeros negando la evidencia de lo que suponen las comisiones de 10 euros y las confirmaciones a una hora vista.
A ver si aprendeis algo de este, aunque lo dudo, con la comida de coco que teneís
Twitter
Pero sois unos listos como este, que tienen oro en la mano y se lo tiran a los cerdos.
This tweet aged well


----------



## remonster (12 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ufff , menos mal que no he metido mi dinero en bitcoin, gracias tixel y divad, los únicos consejos decentes de este hilo ::...



Pero cretino, que llaevas aqui desde que valia menos de 1000$...sigue manipulando hijo de la gran puta


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

Aquí el único que manipula por su único interés personal eres tú. Los demás no somos tan rastreros y solo intentamos dar nuestra opinión sobre lo que creemos para el beneficio de todos. Podemos estar equivocados pero no actuamos de mala fé como tú.
Me apeno de los que te puedan hacer caso. Van a palmar, y lo vuelvo a recordar, ganancias pasadas no garantizan q no te llevas un hostión mañana. Y otro recordatorio cuanto más arriba te coje más hostión te dás.
Esto es para lo que va a valer btc
Bitcoin Transaction 6ba0e3732c71b04a66a739a20f6a4bdbaa8588c6d34d0be0e1bdb2de0c46c376
45000 btc, unos 250 millones de euros con una comisión de 90. Para q los ricos y los bancos hagan sus trapis con poco coste.
Comunicado oficial de bitcoin cash acerca de como van a resolver los conflictos y valores de la comunidad.
https://out.reddit.com/t3_7cerbo?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bitcoincash.org%2Fletter-from-the-ceo.pdf&token=AQAARHUIWv8ookPfDK6ORdDO-FXbXwQamNLA8hdXUoyoYwqUDui4&app_name=mweb2x
Va a quedar el emperador no en bolas, en carne viva.
Y según parece las puertas para salir de btc se están cerrando, espero q tarden un pco que aún me quedan unos cuantos por vender, pero es que se me está acabando el límite del exchange y no me mola dejarlos allí. Lo digo porque shapeshift y gemini al parecer ya no dejan sacarlos y parece ser que es porque la cadena no rula. Pues si ya estamos así ahora, pufff, sudores frios me entrarían si tuviese ahí mi "plan de pensiones"


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ufff , menos mal que no he metido mi dinero en bitcoin, gracias tixel y divad, los únicos consejos decentes de este hilo ::...




¿ En serio ? Creo que llevas por aquí diciendo lo mismo desde que bitcoin estaba a $500. Ahora está a mas de $6000 y das las gracias por no haber comprado ? En fin, si es que no hace falta comentar nada mas, te descalificas tú solo.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 16:22 ----------

Por mi parte, hoy he dumpeado parte de mis BCH a 0.29. Gracias Roger y Jihan por el regalo, unos cuantos BTC gratis siempre se agradecen.

La cabeza me dice que debo dumpear el resto de BCH que me quedan al precio actual (~0.24) Me temo que mañana con el reajuste de dificultad de BCH no van a quedar ni las ratas y el dump va a ser épico pero como esto es imprevisible me los voy a quedar por si acaso que tampoco hay que ser avaricioso.


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

* Iniciado por keinur Ver Mensaje*



> _ Quien haya hecho caso omiso a los PESIMOS consejos e indicaciones que se han dado en esta rama al respecto del Bitcoin Cash, no se habrá visto afectado por el desplome del BTC_




Si alguien tenía 10 btc, le dieron 10 Bcash:

Si vendes los 10 Bcash a 0.25 en Agosto tendrías un total de 10 + 2,5 BTC
Es decir te han regalado 2.5 btc... a coste cero, y ahora cotiza a 6100, por tanto 6.100 x 2,5 = 15.250 $

Supongamos ahora que no los vendiste, los tienes en el _cold wallet_:

Sigues teniendo los mismos 10 btc y además tiene 10 Bcash que cotizan a 1500$ x 10 = 15.000 dólares

Dónde está la pérdida?


----------



## remonster (12 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Una de las utilidades de Bitcoin:
> 
> Soy un exiliado de género. Te cuento la historia de mi huida - ForoCoches
> 
> *''Y con una parte de este dinero, fui comprando algunas criptomonedas, con lo que evitaba llevar grandes capitales conmigo, y luego convertirla en moneda local del país destino.''*



Creo que lo de comprar una identidad falsa extranjera puede ser útil como seguro suplementario para los early adopters...alguien ha explorado el tema? (por MP)


----------



## Divad (12 Nov 2017)

Las ballenas han entrado por korea inflando BCH y ETC. Existe alguna página que vaya registrando un histórico del dinero que entra por los diferentes pares? xxx/KRW.

Ahora los koreanos (ballenas) se han pasado a DASH.

La siguiente en recibir el riego ripple, eth,...



Spoiler



Bitcoin tocado y hundido


----------



## orbeo (12 Nov 2017)

BTC Gold operativo en 3 horas.

En Bitfinex a 335 $


----------



## asilei (12 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Las ballenas han entrado por korea inflando BCH y ETC. Existe alguna página que vaya registrando un histórico del dinero que entra por los diferentes pares? xxx/KRW.
> 
> Ahora los koreanos (ballenas) se han pasado a DASH.
> 
> ...



Si naciste para martillo del cielo te caen los clavos. Llevas varios años interpretando todas las señales como el apocalipsis BTC, y aquí estamos. Eso si, la persistencia es encomiable.


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> * Iniciado por keinur Ver Mensaje*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, ahora ya nadie fue el listo que vendió los cash. Ahora los teneís todos magicamnete de vuelta. Sois patéticos, mentirosos e incluso mala gente


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Nov 2017)

Yo todavía tengo los btcash pegaos a los bitcoñis, osea no los he sacado, ¿me recomendáis que los pille y los cambie por cash sonante?. 

Espero que alguien me entienda ::, 8:8:8:.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Nov 2017)

Estos payasos del Divad y El_anarquistamualdina me recuerdan a todos estos del New Age que llevan diciendo desde los años 70 que el apocalipsis es inminente y que no vale la pena hacer nada porque el mundo se va a acabar.

Es posible que la civilización se vaya al carajo, sí, por un cataclismo, por una guerra, una pandemia, etc. Pero si sólo hubiéramos tomado decisiones contemplando esos escenarios en todos estos años no habríamos hecho nada de provecho. Lo más construirnos un bunker lleno de latunes y munición, aislarnos de la sociedad y esperar 40 años para ver cómo en el 1999, en el 2003 y en el 2012 no pasó nada.

Puede que pase, pero mientras tanto habríamos estado haciendo el gilipollas.


----------



## Antonius Block (12 Nov 2017)

Movidón el que se ha montado, con su ataque de hash, de prensa, de dumpeo&pumpeo y toda la leche, tal cual decía Tixel en los enlaces que ponía y que me parecían conspiranoicos.

Han atacado a Core por todos los frentes y en sus puntos más débiles, metiendo transacciones spameriles en cola sólo para saturar la red. Como yo soy de los que vendió los BCH en agosto :: y ando con el culo en llamas y no me escondo pues me permito decir que vaya técnicas más rastreras.

Igual la debilidad de core ha sido precisamente ser un gigante dormido; no tener una voluntad clara de prestar batalla cuando le declaran la guerra.
Esto no se había visto en las cryptos hasta ahora, al menos a esta escala. Ethereum y Ripple compiten ferozmente pero cada uno con su propuesta original y al margen del concepto bitcoin.

En términos de pasta pues se puede ver desde varias perspectivas. Por un lado sí, es cierto que ha habido mcuhas altcoins que se ha hecho un x5 en varios días; pero por otro lado el hecho de haber recibido los BCH y verlos ahroa al doble del precio al que las vendí crea una sensación de lucro cesante o acojone bastante considerable. 

Por su parte es cierto que el Bitcoin no ha caído más del 15-20%, lo cual no es motivo de preocupación en sí mismo. El FUD puede venir por la idea de que uno depreda al otro y de estar en el lado mordisqueado.

De todas formas (y espero no equivocarme de nuevo), veo una ventana durante unas 24-48 horas en la que la minería volverá a Bitcoin con todo lo que comporta... luego pues a saber. Con el HF de BCH para reducir la dificultad de minado veremos qué pasa.

Han liado una buena en criptolandia solamente dos tipos, lo que hablando en general no dice nada bueno de criptolandia. Qué show


----------



## orbeo (12 Nov 2017)

"Igual la debilidad de core ha sido precisamente ser un gigante dormido; no tener una voluntad clara de prestar batalla cuando le declaran la guerra."

.
.
.
.

Core es Rajoy


----------



## Divad (12 Nov 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Si naciste para martillo del cielo te caen los clavos. Llevas varios años interpretando todas las señales como el apocalipsis BTC, y aquí estamos. Eso si, la persistencia es encomiable.



Llevo avisando desde principio de año que bitcoin es un caballo de troya. Me parece muy bien que se pueda sacar tajada especulando con ello, incluso yo mismo me he beneficiado. Mientras bitcoin se lleva el protagonismo de la sociedad... en la sombra se teje eth, neo, waves, dash, ripple,...

Tiempo al tiempo hinBersor!


----------



## Antonius Block (12 Nov 2017)

Opino que en cuanto se llegue a una masa crítica de carteras segwit y se implante Lighting Network pocas cryptos deberían de poder plantarle cara a Core... pero a ver si espabilan de una vez porque está claro que el tamaño del bloque y los problemas asociados a las transacciones (comisiones y tiempos de confirmación) le están pasando buena factura. Para estar así casi mejor que patada hacia delante, hacemos más hueco y Santas Pascuas.

Me da la impresión de que está punto de implosionar el tema con la entrada de mucha gente y mucho dinero y criptolandia (o el bitcoin) no está todavía madura tecnológicamente, lo cual implica unos riesgos del copón.


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya, ahora ya nadie fue el listo que vendió los cash. Ahora los teneís todos magicamnete de vuelta. Sois patéticos, mentirosos e incluso mala gente



Pero que dices so´payaso, lee los putos mensajes puto manipulador

Para el resto de lectores, la secuencia es esta...

Pepin dijo:


p_pin dijo:


> Si alguien tenía 10 btc, le dieron 10 Bcash:
> 
> *Si vendes los 10 Bcash a 0.25 en Agosto tendrías un total de 10 + 2,5 BTC*
> Es decir te han regalado 2.5 btc... a coste cero, y ahora cotiza a 6100, por tanto 6.100 x 2,5 = *15.250 $*
> ...



Y el tonto los cojones responde ésto:


tixel dijo:


> Ya, ahora ya nadie fue el listo que vendió los cash. Ahora los teneís todos magicamnete de vuelta. Sois patéticos, mentirosos e incluso mala gente



A mi este hijo de la gran puta no me deja ni como mentiroso ni mala gente. Cada vez que digas una gilipollez ahí estaré, te lo dije, como un puto azote. El que la quiere conmigo la va a tener


----------



## Divad (12 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya, ahora ya nadie fue el listo que vendió los cash. Ahora los teneís todos magicamnete de vuelta. Sois patéticos, mentirosos e incluso mala gente



Antes lo vendían porque era shit... ahora resulta que no los han vendido y que los tienes guardados.

Jodidos vende humos! Se llaman Community Manager pero en verdad son come mierdas.
[youtube]19h45rwX1Dc[/youtube]


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Antes lo vendían porque era shit... ahora resulta que no los han vendido y que los tienes guardados.
> 
> Jodidos vende humos! Se llaman Community Manager pero en verdad son come mierdas.
> [youtube]19h45rwX1Dc[/youtube]



Yo chita, tu tarzan... ah no espera, que tu eres de, ejem: yo tonto, tú listo

Bueno, te dejo una prueba de que, como digo en el post, vendí a 0.25 en Agosto:







Tú que eres "listo", haz una multiplicación (lo enseñan en primaria), de cuánto supone en btc, obtener 1/4 de los btc que tenías y miras la cotización... descubrirás que a coste cero, como fue el fork. Hay mayor beneficio en haber vendido en Agosto que al precio actual (Bitcoin: 6188.67$ - Bitcoin Cash: $1360.72)

Es eso multiplicar... pero ya te digo... yo tarzán, tu chita. Y tal...


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Movidón el que se ha montado, con su ataque de hash, de prensa, de dumpeo&pumpeo y toda la leche, tal cual decía Tixel en los enlaces que ponía y que me parecían conspiranoicos.
> 
> Han atacado a Core por todos los frentes y en sus puntos más débiles, metiendo transacciones spameriles en cola sólo para saturar la red. Como yo soy de los que vendió los BCH en agosto :: y ando con el culo en llamas y no me escondo pues me permito decir que vaya técnicas más rastreras.
> 
> ...



Si supieses inglés, o al menos supieses manejar el traductor, pero sobre todo si tuvieses verdadero interés en más que leer a 4 palmeros que dicen lo que quieres oir, habrías leido el tocho que mandó keinur hoy mismo, unas páginas más atrás y dejearías de decir tonterias sobre lo que es blockstream y de como funcionan. Y teenteraría que ya se propuso una solución que cada uno adoptase si quisiera que es bitcoinXT y estos hijos de la gran puta y el usuario theymos boicotearón cuanto pudieron, igual que todo el tema de la escalabilidad, han logrado que se esfumen todos los negocios que vendían en bitcoin, han convertido bitcoin en basura y ahora recogen todo lo que han sembrado. Ojalá se vaya a tomar por culo core, blockstream, segwit y la puta madre que los parió a todos.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 19:29 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Pero que dices so´payaso, lee los putos mensajes puto manipulador
> 
> Para el resto de lectores, la secuencia es esta...
> 
> ...



Que alguien le enseñe al giñipollas este como funciona el ignore y me meta en el de una puta vez. O si no voy a tener que aprender yo


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si supieses inglés, o al menos supieses manejar el traductor, pero sobre todo si tuvieses verdadero interés en más que leer a 4 palmeros que dicen lo que quieres oir, habrías leido el tocho que mandó keinur hoy mismo, unas páginas más atrás y dejearías de decir tonterias sobre lo que es blockstream y de como funcionan. Y teenteraría que ya se propuso una solución que cada uno adoptase si quisiera que es bitcoinXT y estos hijos de la gran puta y el usuario theymos boicotearón cuanto pudieron, igual que todo el tema de la escalabilidad, han logrado que se esfumen todos los negocios que vendían en bitcoin, han convertido bitcoin en basura y ahora recogen todo lo que han sembrado. Ojalá se vaya a tomar por culo core, blockstream, segwit y la puta madre que los parió a todos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 19:29 ----------
> 
> ...



No... es que no tienes comprensión lectora, ya dije que te sacaba del ignore, y cada vez que se te ocurra decir una gilipollez, ahí estaré para dar luz entre tanta mierda, que no estás en casa

Si tu me quieres meter al ignore es fácil, debajo de nombre, haces click
La cuestión es que yo no estoy aquí para razonar contigo, sólo para hacer ver quien eres al resto de lectores


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Nov 2017)

en 10 minutos tenemos gold 

a partir de ese bloque y esa fecha empieza el tema...

Block #491407

Oct 24, 2017 3:20:39 AM

varios de los que hayan movido los fondos lo mismo se quedan sin BTG´s


----------



## Divad (12 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo chita, tu tarzan... ah no espera, que tu eres de, ejem: yo tonto, tú listo
> 
> Bueno, te dejo una prueba de que, como digo en el post, vendí a 0.25 en Agosto:
> 
> ...



No entré de nuevo por el show que tienen montado y la verdad que ha sido una putada viendo el meneo que le han metido los koreanos (ballenas). Aquí estamos para compartir información y que cada uno le saque provecho... pero a la vista quedan retratados ::

Te sirve la captura?


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Nov 2017)

ya ha parido Bitcoin....


----------



## tixel (12 Nov 2017)

Claro que va a caer, hasta el 0 y porque no hay más abajo. Ya practicamente estoy fuera. hoy me han jodido 27€ para mandar 5 btc y aún estoy esperando. Esto se puede poner muy dramático.


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> DASH otra vez en máximos... Ya me dió para el coche, a ver si ahora me da para el yate
> 
> Mientras tanto, los haters viendo caer sus BTC como la vaca mira al tren.
> 
> Diversificad, hamijos. Dominancia del BTC por debajo del 50%, y probablemente seguirá cayendo.



Ajam, el Bcash desde los 2.000 no ha caído no:bla: eso que es? la vaca mira el tren? o el tonto tiene un criterio para sí y otro para el resto?


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> DASH otra vez en máximos... Ya me dió para el coche, a ver si ahora me da para el yate
> 
> Mientras tanto, los haters viendo caer sus BTC como la vaca mira al tren.
> 
> Diversificad, hamijos. Dominancia del BTC por debajo del 50%, y probablemente seguirá cayendo.



para los Hodlers, el orden de valores no altera el producto. 

Bitcoin - $6266	

Bitcoin Cash - $1244	

Bitcoin Gold [Futures] - $345
________________________________
TOTAL....................... $7855


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

En el equipo de BTGOLD hay un español:
_Alejandro Regojo
Organizer
Spain_
Bitcoin Gold - GPU Bitcoin Mining (Official Website)


----------



## louis.gara (12 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> DASH otra vez en máximos... Ya me dió para el coche, a ver si ahora me da para el yate
> 
> Mientras tanto, los haters viendo caer sus BTC como la vaca mira al tren.
> 
> Diversificad, hamijos. Dominancia del BTC por debajo del 50%, y probablemente seguirá cayendo.



Para que dé para yate empieza por vender los DASH que te quedan ahora y buy the dip. A mí esa moneda también me salió rentable, pero ahora está cara, bajará y lo sabes.

Mientras tanto, vamos a ir trincando las plusvalías de BTCgold.

Y la dominancia no está por debajo de 50%, había subido a más del 60% por el efecto Segwit y ahí seguimos. Vuestros adorados BCrash han pasado del 20% al 12% en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Ajam, el Bcash desde los 2.000 no ha caído no:bla: eso que es? la vaca mira el tren? o el tonto tiene un criterio para sí y otro para el resto?



2000$ no, 2477$ con 65 peniques 8:


----------



## remonster (12 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Aquí el único que manipula por su único interés personal eres tú.



A mi, a Mojón, a bluearrow y a muchos otros viejos del hilo no nos hace falta manipular a nadie...hemos ganado más de lo que tú jamás puedas imaginar. Y lo hemos ganado honestamente, anunciando en qué estábamos invertidos, sin nunca engañar a nadie.

Tú eres un muerto de hambre que intenta ganar cuatro migas engañando al personal. Así os luce el pelo, payasos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Nov 2017)

Necesito tutorial para tontos para conseguir los BTG con seguridad.


----------



## Arctic (12 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Para que dé para yate empieza por vender los DASH que te quedan ahora y buy the dip. A mí esa moneda también me salió rentable, pero ahora está cara, bajará y lo sabes.
> 
> Mientras tanto, vamos a ir trincando las plusvalías de BTCgold.
> 
> Y la dominancia no está por debajo de 50%, había subido a más del 60% por el efecto Segwit y ahí seguimos. Vuestros adorados BCrash han pasado del 20% al 12% en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.



Algún exchange fiable y de rápido registro que permita operar ya en Bitcoin gold?


----------



## orbeo (12 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Algún exchange fiable y de rápido registro que permita operar ya en Bitcoin gold?



Bitfinex por ejemplo


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

Bitfinex y hitbtc llevan "tradeando" los futuros unos días, no sé si ya se permite los ingresos, ni si la red será confiable, yo de momento voy a esperar

Bitcoin Gold BTG to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC
Bitfinex - Bitcoin, Litecoin and Ethereum Exchange and Margin Trading Platform


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Nov 2017)

no vendais insensatos, que el BTG es el verdadero BTC

ya estais avisados y santa rita rita, el que avisa es traidor.

tanto va el cantaro a la fuente que su sombra te cobija. 

[Mode tixel off]


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Nov 2017)

pongo una imagen con las diferencias entre BTC, BCH y BTG







---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 20:35 ----------

entonces el chino de BTG es bueno o malo??
es chino cabron? o no?





Jack Liao
Founder
China


----------



## remonster (12 Nov 2017)

Crashcoin

https://i.redd.it/c04tlzp89ixz.jpg

B c h dropped $1000 in seconds : Bitcoin


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

Ese tiene una tienda debajo de mi casa

Tendrán disponibles pool para minar ya? tengo 2 gráficas ahí sin uso, ahora el calorcito que da se agradecerá


----------



## orbeo (12 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> pongo una imagen con las diferencias entre BTC, BCH y BTG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chino cablon


----------



## louis.gara (12 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> no vendais insensatos, que el BTG es el verdadero BTC
> 
> ya estais avisados y santa rita rita, el que avisa es traidor.
> 
> ...



Es que más vale pájaro en mano que ciervo volando y ande yo caliente ande o no ande cuando el río suena, ganancia de pescadores.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2017)

Me encantan las plusvalias gratis. :XX: :XX: :XX:

BCH a pesar de que ha sido una micro-burbuja, aun asi algo de valor si que ha ganado. Pero insisto, vamos a dejar un tiempo a que las aguas vuelvan a su cauce.

BCH y BTG tampoco son la jena, como dirían los de Muchachada Nui.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Algún exchange fiable y de rápido registro que permita operar ya en Bitcoin gold?





p_pin dijo:


> Ese tiene una tienda debajo de mi casa
> 
> Tendrán disponibles pool para minar ya? tengo 2 gráficas ahí sin uso, ahora el calorcito que da se agradecerá



entra en su web Bitcoin Gold - GPU Bitcoin Mining (Official Website) y dale a ecosystem y ahi te salen los exchanges, wallets y minerias.


----------



## Arctic (12 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> entra en su web Bitcoin Gold - GPU Bitcoin Mining (Official Website) y dale a ecosystem y ahi te salen los exchanges, wallets y minerias.



En bitfinex lo veo cayendo un 43% ahora mismo, a unos 240$. Tiene buena pinta esto..


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

Bueno aproximadamente en este momento, ha terminado el ciclo de Bcash de minado, empieza otro en el que multiplica su dificultad por 400% según la web fork.lol

Esto significa que BTC vuelve a ser más rentable y por tanto los mineros que tan sólo buscan, como algunos venimos diciendo desde Agosto, su propio interés, volverán a minar BTC

Ahora mismo el poder de hash es:
BitcoinCash (BCH) Network Hashrate: 7,096.74 PH/s 
Bitcoin (BTC) Network Hashrate: 4,789.60 PH/s

Dentro de un rato copiaré el trasvase de hash


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo chita, tu tarzan... ah no espera, que tu eres de, ejem: yo tonto, tú listo
> 
> Bueno, te dejo una prueba de que, como digo en el post, vendí a 0.25 en Agosto:
> 
> ...




Es un troll tio. No le entres al trapo que es precisamente lo que quiere. Metelo en el ignore y a tomar por culo, ya se cansará de hablar solo.


----------



## tastas (12 Nov 2017)

Dos cositas.
1: Los shitforks no son monedas gratis. Pensar que son gratis contradice cualquier lógica de mercado. Son un riesgo para Bitcoin, a corto plazo es una lacra para la fiabilidad de la moneda. A largo, la naturaleza resliente de la misma hará que esta sea más fuerte tras el ataque. Pero a eso no se le puede llamar dinero gratis. El dinero gratis no existe.
2: Si me dijeran que los malvados de Core han conspirado para crear esta subida de tasas para forzar a que la gente vaya utilizando sus monederos Segwit, diría que me lo creo. No se me ocurre mejor promoción para Segwit que demostrar que el hueco en la mejor cadena de bloques tiene un coste, y este puede ser bastante elevado, así que mejor utilizarlo eficientemente.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Nov 2017)

4.728.000.000$ la capitalizacion de BTG se pondria 5º despues de ripple

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 22:07 ----------

ya tienen la pagina hecha Bitcoin Gold (BTG) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

solo falta que rellenen "Circulating Supply" con 16.676.187

y subira de 988ª a 5ª


----------



## Divad (12 Nov 2017)

$5962.23 

Enciman se ponen a festejar que les regalan chapas gratis mientras pierde valor su chapa preferida. Parecen niños retrasados se consuelan sumando cantidades mientras Bitcoin está KO, pagando una estafada para poder salir de la ratonera y son tan ilusos que todo el capital se irá para BCH, BTG,... Cuando se repartirá en criptolandia y tras la corrida que se han pegado los koreanos (ballenas) en DASH (desde el jueves han inflado BCH, ETC), la siguiente será ETH, Ripple,...

Aprended a ponerlos en el ignore si no queréis perder todo vuestro dinero y pasaros también por el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=953879&page=51

Hay que seguir las corridas de los coreanos si uno quiere tener más yates,... 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josar (12 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> $5962.23
> 
> Enciman se ponen a festejar que les regalan chapas gratis mientras pierde valor su chapa preferida. Parecen niños retrasados se consuelan sumando cantidades mientras Bitcoin está KO, pagando una estafada para poder salir de la ratonera y son tan ilusos que todo el capital se irá para BCH, BTG,... Cuando se repartirá en criptolandia y tras la corrida que se han pegado los koreanos (ballenas) en DASH (desde el jueves han inflado BCH, ETC), la siguiente será ETH, Ripple,...
> 
> ...



Cuanta tontería junta acabo de leer, cada vez da más pena entrar en este hilo

Ha pasado de ser un hilo donde se aprendia, a un hilo donde cada vez que lo abro solo leo estupideces


----------



## Arctic (12 Nov 2017)

Josar dijo:


> Cuanta tontería junta acabo de leer, cada vez da más pena entrar en este hilo
> 
> Ha pasado de ser un hilo donde se aprendia, a un hilo donde cada vez que lo abro solo leo estupideces



Éste concretamente es el más patético de todos. Aún recuerdo cuando presumía en este mismo foro de haber ganado 4.000 euros. Un auténtico _big fish_, disfruta su sapiencia.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (12 Nov 2017)

Parece que al "oro 2.0" le están saliendo clones hasta de debajo de las piedras que serían la envidia de los alquimistas.

Los negacionistas de la cripto(hiper)inflación ya la están viendo surgir delante de sus narices.


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)




----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2017)

Para valorar las victorias, hay que salir a veces derrotado.

Estas 48 horas van a ser importantes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Movidón el que se ha montado, con su ataque de hash, de prensa, de dumpeo&pumpeo y toda la leche, tal cual decía Tixel en los enlaces que ponía y que me parecían conspiranoicos.
> 
> Han atacado a Core por todos los frentes y en sus puntos más débiles, metiendo transacciones spameriles en cola sólo para saturar la red. Como yo soy de los que vendió los BCH en agosto :: y ando con el culo en llamas y no me escondo pues me permito decir que vaya técnicas más rastreras.
> 
> ...



La diferencia es que, esos dos pájaros, ya no están en Bitcoin. Ver ha vendido sus bitcoins para hacer el pump & dump, y Jihan no dispone de la ventaja del Asicboost minando Bitcoin.

Yo pago con gusto el 20% por que se vayan a dar por saco con su shitcoin buggeada


----------



## Divad (12 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Éste concretamente es el más patético de todos. Aún recuerdo cuando presumía en este mismo foro de haber ganado 4.000 euros. Un auténtico _big fish_, disfruta su sapiencia.



No manipules... 44ETH comprados a $8 y en Junio se pusieron a $400... 

Cuando mostréis los BTC que tenéis... podéis sacaros la polla os quedéis sin ella o se os infle hasta el más allá (cosa que desearía para todas las mierdas) en las que estamos.

[youtube]KzRzfxwuAMw[/youtube]

Tanto que fardáis y no mostráis nada, os dedicáis a vender humo para que la gente se quede pillada y esto es de ser HDP.


----------



## remonster (12 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Parece que al "oro 2.0" le están saliendo clones hasta de debajo de las piedras que serían la envidia de los alquimistas.
> 
> Los negacionistas de la cripto(hiper)inflación ya la están viendo surgir delante de sus narices.



Llevas con el mismo rollo desde que el bitcoin costaba una cifra. Has pensado lo que has dejado de ganar si hubieses cambiado un par de onzas por btc en vez de comportarte como un borrego?

Reputon...eres patetico...das puta penica...

Saluda a los campeones!


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (12 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


>



Lo primero que hizo el creador de BTC fue precisamente darle un chapado de oro...

... está claro que había un marrón dentro que es lo que querían vender. 






---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 23:37 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Llevas con el mismo rollo desde que el bitcoin costaba una cifra. Has pensado lo que has dejado de ganar si hubieses cambiado un par de onzas por btc en vez de comportarte como un borrego?



Hubiese ganado una puta mierda porque dos onzas aunque suban el 7.000% no te solucionan la vida cuando tu sueldo anual es de ese mismo orden. Más no hubiese metido en una inversión especulativa sin garantías de poder salir. 

A ver quien es el guapo que postea evidencia de haber liquidado cantidades importantes (> 100.000 euros) en un exchange.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (12 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Montoro tiene sus días contados... Mucho iluso veo por aquí creyéndose que el sistema fiduciario durará eternamente ::
> 
> Las deuda global e impagable la metemos en una crypto o cómo lo hacemos? ::
> 
> ...




Vas a tener que pasar por caja de Montoro antes o despues.

Ejemplo: Consigues 1 BTC y de aqui a 10 años ese BTC vale 200.000€. Ese BTC lo consigues de una manera que no sea comprandolo mediante Coinbase o alguna otra forma donde quede registrado a tu nombre (por ejemplo, lo minaste, o lo conseguiste ofreciendo algun servicio a cambio de que te paguen en BTC, o alguna otra forma que no quede registrado y puedas tenerlo en tu poder sin que nadie lo sepa).

Te quieres comprar una propiedad.

Que haces?

1) Pagas a Montoro
2) Te intentas ahorrar dinero tributando en algun paraiso fiscal: Quebraderos de cabeza, y te acabaran pillando igualmente (vease todos los leaks que han habido)
3) Te vas a un pais de mierda tercermundista donde te moriran de asco en tu villa

Al final no queda otra que pagar a Montoro. Ademas tendras que explicar de donde salio ese BTC que esa es otra. Como lo haces?

El BTC valdra para mover dinero de aqui alla, pero no veo como se puede considerar algo que pueda saltarse la tributacion en cuanto a cosas importantes (propiedades, o incluso un vehiculo, el cual podrian pillarte y liartela) asi que que alguien me explique.

En cuanto a la guerra de BTC vs BCH... en cuanto Roger Ver y compañia se acaben sin fondos para spamear la mempool BCH volvera a dumpear y BTC volvera a subir.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> No manipules... 44ETH comprados a $8 y en Junio se pusieron a $400...
> 
> Cuando mostréis los BTC que tenéis... podéis sacaros la polla os quedéis sin ella o se os infle hasta el más allá (cosa que desearía para todas las mierdas) en las que estamos.
> 
> ...



mira asi me lo monto. ::

Viejo baila Menea tu chapa - YouTube


----------



## Pirro (12 Nov 2017)

Hay que joderse, haters de Bitcoin festejando que "sólo" se paga a $5900 ) )


----------



## Jamie Dimon (12 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Lo primero que hizo el creador de BTC fue precisamente darle un chapado de oro...
> 
> ... está claro que había un marrón dentro que es lo que querían vender.
> 
> ...





En serio aun hay gente con el cuento de que no se puede salir de BTC? hay gente que ha liquidado millones en exchanges. Esto no es 2012, el BTC no tiene ningun problema de liquidez en los exchanges grandes, eso es lo de menos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (13 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> En serio aun hay gente con el cuento de que no se puede salir de BTC? hay gente que ha liquidado millones en exchanges. Esto no es 2012, el BTC no tiene ningun problema de liquidez en los exchanges grandes, eso es lo de menos.



Eso de que no hay problema de liquidez, para cantidades importantes como la que menciono, hay que demostrarlo. Luego está el problema de que esos 100.000 EUR no los puedes ocultar a hacienda porque solo los puedes recibir mediante transferencia bancara, no como con el oro que se liquida cash en mano sin problemas.

Me da la impresión de que los grandes "ganadores" de este hilo no mueven más as de 15.000 o 20.000 euros y claro, a esos niveles no hay problemas con la liquidez.


----------



## remonster (13 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Lo primero que hizo el creador de BTC fue precisamente darle un chapado de oro...
> 
> ... está claro que había un marrón dentro que es lo que querían vender.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que comprando a 7 y vendiendo a 7000 por valor de 2 onzas de oro, pongamos 2500 euros, te sacas 2 millones y medio de euros...

Para liquidar millones no hay problema, otra cosa es que quieras escaquearte del fisco, pero a partir de cierta cantidad hasta eso nos la sopla


----------



## tolomeo (13 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Eso de que no hay problema de liquidez, para cantidades importantes como la que menciono, hay que demostrarlo. Luego está el problema de que esos 100.000 EUR no los puedes ocultar a hacienda porque solo los puedes recibir mediante transferencia bancara, no como con el oro que se liquida cash en mano sin problemas.
> 
> Me da la impresión de que los grandes "ganadores" de este hilo no mueven más as de 15.000 o 20.000 euros y claro, a esos niveles no hay problemas con la liquidez.



En localbitcoins puedes encontrar intercambios en metálico por la cantidad que quieras. Y si no tienes prisa, existen métodos para ir cambiando a euros en remoto sin dejar pista, no faltan compradores.

Además, conozco personalmente sitios en Madrid donde cambiar grandes cantidades sin preguntas.


----------



## DaniElTirado (13 Nov 2017)

Perdonar la intrusión, pero qué me podéis decir sobre la moneda TRADER ? 

Tiene wallet propio (Basado en Bitcoin) y también se puede cambiar en Colored Coin (Que usa el blockchain de Bitcoin, aunque es mas cara de hacer transferencias) la normal parece que hace transferencias gratis. 

Al parecer la aceptan empresas financieras (brokers) para invertir en bolsa, también hay algún banco polaco que la admite. De momento vale una mierda, por 1$ compras 100000, pero tiene valor facial aceptado y refugio de valor, incluso parece que CIODE.net la va a admitir este mes para comprar oro y plata igual que hacen con los bitcoins, pero en BTC te cobran +2% de exchanger + diferencia bid-ask, pero en TRADER no cobran nada y el spread es 0. Tendrá un cierto control por lo que hay protección anti-fraude, por lo que la gente puede recuperar sus TRADER en caso de estafa o fraude. Yo ya me la he bajado y la ando minando, es fácil de minar y parece que en pocas semanas empieza a cotizar.

Si alguien vende que me avise, que quiero comprar unas cuantas. Gracias.


----------



## Divad (13 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Vas a tener que pasar por caja de Montoro antes o despues.
> 
> Ejemplo: Consigues 1 BTC y de aqui a 10 años ese BTC vale 200.000€. Ese BTC lo consigues de una manera que no sea comprandolo mediante Coinbase o alguna otra forma donde quede registrado a tu nombre (por ejemplo, lo minaste, o lo conseguiste ofreciendo algun servicio a cambio de que te paguen en BTC, o alguna otra forma que no quede registrado y puedas tenerlo en tu poder sin que nadie lo sepa).
> 
> ...



Ahora salen otra vez los fans de Montonto 

Ya respondí a la misma gilipollez



Divad dijo:


> Montoro tiene sus días contados... Mucho iluso veo por aquí creyéndose que el sistema fiduciario durará eternamente ::
> 
> Las deuda global e impagable la metemos en una crypto o cómo lo hacemos? ::
> 
> ...








Skull & Bones dijo:


> mira asi me lo monto. ::
> 
> Viejo baila Menea tu chapa - YouTube



Ya te gustaría :XX: hasta para esto vendéis humo :XX:::



Pirro dijo:


> Hay que joderse, haters de Bitcoin festejando que "sólo" se paga a $5900 ) )



Te has perdido las 150k TX en espera para largarse?
Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics
8::XX:

Porra de cuantas TX quedarán a la espera:

440k


----------



## bavech (13 Nov 2017)

¿que pasó con SW2?






¿a donde se fue su poder de minado?, tenía como 83% y ahora, solo 66,9%


----------



## Claudius (13 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudius (13 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Como harias para sacar pequeñas cantidades mensuales?
> 
> Yo con poder sacar 200€ al mes sin llamar la atencion al Sr M ya seria suficiente. El resto no lo voy a tocar de aqui a muchos años, pero esos 200€ a final de mes se notan para algun capricho, pero claro no quiero joder mi privacidad sacando esos 200€ mensuales si me van a pillar el monto entero, y no me gusta la idea de quedar mensualmente con un tio en Localbitcoins..
> 
> ?



No lo se, yo no tengo esas cantidades.
Pregunta al que compró a 7$ y vendió a 7000$


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Como harias para sacar pequeñas cantidades mensuales?
> 
> Yo con poder sacar 200€ al mes sin llamar la atencion al Sr M ya seria suficiente. El resto no lo voy a tocar de aqui a muchos años, pero esos 200€ a final de mes se notan para algun capricho, pero claro no quiero joder mi privacidad sacando esos 200€ mensuales si me van a pillar el monto entero, y no me gusta la idea de quedar mensualmente con un tio en Localbitcoins..
> 
> ...



200€ al mes los puedes sacar sin problemas y nadie te dirá nada... eso son 2400€ al año.... no te va a pasar nada... no recuerdo bien, pero creo que era a partir de 3000€ al año cuando tenias que hacer facturas y declarar y tal


----------



## Divad (13 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Yo no compre a ninguna cantidad, los gane ofreciendo servicios a cambio de pagos en BTC.
> 
> De todas formas no hace falta que tengas o dejes de tener, es una pregunta teorica.



Vaya, haces unos 'servicios' y ni te molestaste en saber como sacarlos? ::

Has pensado en multiplicar esos 200? Ahora están los koreanos montándose una fiesta (ballenas sistema illuminati) en DASH. Ahora te puedes quedar pillado, pero quien sabe si se pegan 3 días de corridas como han hecho con BCH. 

Cuál será la siguiente?

Ripple? eth?

Si necesitas el dinero para comer prueba con los amigos, familia,... ya que localbitcoins te da palo... pero si te llega para internete... muy mal no lo estarás pasando ienso:

Bienvenido y recuerdos para montonto


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto viene muy bien, toda esta incertidumbre, 4 bitcoins diferentes... Bien, bien.



Bueno, a los cismáticos que conciben Bitcoin como simple medio de pago y no como un "contenedor" de capital sólo cabe decirles que su camino es el recto y por ahí han de tomar


----------



## sirpask (13 Nov 2017)




----------



## tolomeo (13 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Como harias para sacar pequeñas cantidades mensuales?
> 
> Yo con poder sacar 200€ al mes sin llamar la atencion al Sr M ya seria suficiente. El resto no lo voy a tocar de aqui a muchos años, pero esos 200€ a final de mes se notan para algun capricho, pero claro no quiero joder mi privacidad sacando esos 200€ mensuales si me van a pillar el monto entero, y no me gusta la idea de quedar mensualmente con un tio en Localbitcoins..
> 
> ...



tienes un mensaje


----------



## Cetero (13 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Eso de que no hay problema de liquidez, para cantidades importantes como la que menciono, hay que demostrarlo. Luego está el problema de que esos 100.000 EUR no los puedes ocultar a hacienda porque solo los puedes recibir mediante transferencia bancara, no como con el oro que se liquida cash en mano sin problemas.
> 
> Me da la impresión de que los grandes "ganadores" de este hilo no mueven más as de 15.000 o 20.000 euros y claro, a esos niveles no hay problemas con la liquidez.



¿En serio?.
Si el vendedor acepta bitcoin, es una transferencia de mi dirección a la suya. No se transforma en dinero fiat.
Si no acepta, es el mismo problema que no te acepten un lingote de oro.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mientras unos seguís insultando, otros seguimos atentos a lo que importa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se aprecia bien.. Dónde crees que la rompe? 5000?


----------



## tastas (13 Nov 2017)

ignusuario norar

El Palacio Bardaji de Ibiza, a la venta sólo con Bitcoin
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/05/dub...st-to-be-priced-in-bitcoin-michelle-mone.html


Para un verdadero Early adopter, 20 Bitcoins son calderilla.


----------



## sirpask (13 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin Knots


----------



## orbeo (13 Nov 2017)

Alguien a podido sacar y vender ya los BTG??


----------



## FoSz2 (13 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien a podido sacar y vender ya los BTG??



La hache, chachooo


----------



## Nailuj2000 (13 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien a podido sacar y vender ya los BTG??



Con coinomi aun no deja barrer claves privadas.
Al menos a mi.

¿Alquno habéis podido? Aunque sea con cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## orbeo (13 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> La hache, chachooo



Que hache?

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 11:00 ----------




Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Con coinomi aun no deja barrer claves privadas.
> Al menos a mi.
> 
> ¿Alquno habéis podido? Aunque sea con cualquier otra cosa.



No, ledger anunció que se podría hoy pero todavía no tienen hora prevista. Dicen que "There's still no viable network for BTG", vamos que toca estar pendiente.


----------



## FoSz2 (13 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Que hache?



::
la del verbo haber de los tiempo compuestos...


----------



## orbeo (13 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ::
> la del verbo haber de los tiempo compuestos...



No me se los simples, me voy a saber los compuestos...


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No me se los simples, me voy a saber los compuestos...



Y encima estarás orgulloso de tu ignorancia.


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> En localbitcoins puedes encontrar intercambios en metálico por la cantidad que quieras. Y si no tienes prisa, existen métodos para ir cambiando a euros en remoto sin dejar pista, no faltan compradores.
> 
> Además, conozco personalmente sitios en Madrid donde cambiar grandes cantidades sin preguntas.



Pues esa es buena información. Yo una vez ví un anuncio de un tío de mi zona, que debajo de 8000€ no quería tratos. Me imagino que iría por ahí. La verdad es que teniendo bitcoins hacer eso parece una buena alternativa, pero te puedes topar con algún indeseable.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 11:58 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Mientras unos seguís insultando, otros seguimos atentos a lo que importa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cual de ella, si es la de abajo posiblemente la pete bien petada para abajo, hasta los 3500. La de arriba queda muy cerca y poco recorrido al alza le queda. Lo que está haciendo ahora es lo que hacen los gatos muertos cuando les coje un coche.
Pero muy posiblemente pueda estar equivocado.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 12:07 ----------

Resumen del fork de bch.
Despues de la actualización la minería será más estable previniendo fluctuaciones drásticas entre bch y btc haciendo que los mineros no tengan que estar cambiando tan frecuentemente.
El ajuste se hará cada bloque
Craig Wright opinando sobre bch y btc. Tiene bien claro que bch es el bitcoin original y btc otra cosa que ya sabrán los de blocksteam que es.
Twitter

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 12:19 ----------

Otra más de Craig Wright, recuerdo que se pensaba que este tío era Satoshi Nakamoto.
Twitter
Dice que btc es una versión bastarda de lo que era bitcoin. Si core quería sw, lo que tendía que haber hecho es sacar una alt que es lo que es btc. BTC es una versión mutante de bitcoin, y bch es autentico bitcoin.
Nada que no sepa cualquier persona con ojos en la cara


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Nov 2017)

BCH cuesta abajo y sin frenos. Lo que hemos visto este fin de semana no ha sido mas que otro pump&dump de la shitcoin de turno.

Eso si, siempre aparecerá por estos lares el típico retarded promocionando su moneda. En fin, yo ya no pierdo el tiempo en rebatirlos, parte de sus pérdidas son nuestras ganancias.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Nov 2017)

En estos momentos y tan solo un día después, BCH perdiendo un 60% desde máximos. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

A alguno le vendría bien leer el titulo de este mítico e historico documento para refrescarles la memoria
https://www.bitcoin.com/bitcoin.pdf

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 12:30 ----------




Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna novedad sobre cuándo se espera que funcione la Lightning Network?



Tu en que mundo vives. Eso no existe ni existirá.


----------



## sirpask (13 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna novedad sobre cuándo se espera que funcione la Lightning Network?



Está ya en test net... asi que en cualquier momento alguna empresa se lanzará a subirlo a producción.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 12:57 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> En estos momentos y tan solo un día después, BCH perdiendo un 60% desde máximos. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.



Pues yo creia que íbamos a ver una bajada histórica de 3 dígitos... si solo es un 60%.. ni tan mal.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Nov 2017)

Jjajajajaj, vaya guerra inutil que tenéis muof muof.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Nov 2017)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Jjajajajaj, vaya guerra inutil que tenéis muof muof.




Guerra ninguna. Vive y deja morir.


----------



## orbeo (13 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y encima estarás orgulloso de tu ignorancia.



No estoy orgulloso, pero mi cuenta bancaria, experiencia vital a mis casi 40 y la chortina que perforé el finde pasado hace que me la sude bastante colarme en una h mal puesta.

De todas formas, te agradezco la corrección.


----------



## Gian Gastone (13 Nov 2017)

Pero ya ha terminado la corrección y volvemos a la senda del crecimiento?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A alguno le vendría bien leer el titulo de este mítico e historico documento para refrescarles la memoria
> https://www.bitcoin.com/bitcoin.pdf
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 12:30 ----------
> ...



A *Peer-to-Peer* electronic cash system.

¿Ves el P2P bien grande ahí? ¿Dónde ves tú el peer-to-peer en BTCrash cuando, en vuestros propios documentos, reconocéis que una cadena de bloques de 8 ó 16 MB implicaría la reducción de la red de nodos en un 95%?

@bitfury study estimated that 8mb blocks would exclude 95% of existing nodes within 6 months


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No estoy orgulloso, pero mi cuenta bancaria, experiencia vital a mis casi 40 y la chortina que perforé el finde pasado hace que me la sude bastante colarme en una h mal puesta.
> 
> De todas formas, te agradezco la corrección.




No fui yo quien te hizo la corrección.


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Está ya en test net... asi que en cualquier momento alguna *empresa* se lanzará a subirlo a producción.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 12:57 ----------
> 
> Pues yo creia que íbamos a ver una bajada histórica de 3 dígitos... si solo es un 60%.. ni tan mal.



Esto es lo que esperan los de btc, que alguna empresa les haga el curro, la descentralización y tal.


----------



## remonster (13 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No lo se, yo no tengo esas cantidades.
> Pregunta al que compró a 7$ y vendió a 7000$



Andamos escocidos? Ajo y agua a toneladas en este hilo.


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

Con un poco de suerte, aún cambio mis últimos btc a 6800€ otra vez.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Nov 2017)

Ahora va pa los 7000 lauros, lo vaticínio .


----------



## Nailuj2000 (13 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Quienes tengais BCH deberíais venderlos ahora mismo.
> 
> ...... .......
> 
> ...



Perdón por autocitarme, pero creo que fué un buen consejo


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A *Peer-to-Peer* electronic cash system.
> 
> ¿Ves el P2P bien grande ahí? ¿Dónde ves tú el peer-to-peer en BTCrash cuando, en vuestros propios documentos, reconocéis que una cadena de bloques de 8 ó 16 MB implicaría la reducción de la red de nodos en un 95%?
> 
> @bitfury study estimated that 8mb blocks would exclude 95% of existing nodes within 6 months



Desde mi relativa ignorancia lo que veo es que Jihan & cía están perdiendo y perderán la batalla por una sencilla razón: Los intereses de los holders pesan cada vez más que los de los mineros. Podrán tener granjas de minado que se pierdan en el horizonte, podrán forkear y reforkear lo forkeado y podrán hacerse podridamente ricos por el camino, pero su capital no pesa más que la suma de las restantes partes implicadas y el mercado, con toda la manipulación y fraudes que hay con los exchangers lo acaba reflejando siempre.

Bitcoin es y será de los holders y la minería es y será una labor subordinada a los intereses de éstos.


----------



## tastas (13 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Craig Wright opinando sobre bch y btc. Tiene bien claro que bch es el bitcoin original y btc otra cosa que ya sabrán los de blocksteam que es.
> Twitter
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 12:19 ----------
> ...



Que Fake Satoshi diga que Fake Bitcoin Crash es Bitcoin no deja en muy buen lugar a la moneda.
Algunos, pese a que aún tienen Bitcoin, no saben que Segwit se ejecutó como Softfork y que como tal, no cambió el protocolo fundamental de Bitcoin. Quien quiera seguir pagando altas tasas y arriesgándose a un ataque de maleabilidad puede seguir haciéndolo.


----------



## p_pin (13 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Bueno aproximadamente en este momento, ha terminado el ciclo de Bcash de minado, empieza otro en el que multiplica su dificultad por 400% según la web fork.lol
> 
> Esto significa que BTC vuelve a ser más rentable y por tanto los mineros que tan sólo buscan, como algunos venimos diciendo desde Agosto, su propio interés, volverán a minar BTC
> 
> ...



BitcoinCash (BCH) Network Hashrate: 1,601.76 PH/s
Bitcoin (BTC) Network Hashrate: 9,389.53 PH/s

Edito y añado la fuente
Cryptocurrency Mining vs. Bitcoin Mining Profitability | CoinWarz


----------



## tastas (13 Nov 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Desde mi relativa ignorancia lo que veo es que Jihan & cía están perdiendo y perderán la batalla por una sencilla razón: Los intereses de los holders pesan cada vez más que los de los mineros. Podrán tener granjas de minado que se pierdan en el horizonte, podrán forkear y reforkear lo forkeado y podrán hacerse podridamente ricos por el camino, pero su capital no pesa más que la suma de las restantes partes implicadas y el mercado, con toda la manipulación y fraudes que hay con los exchangers lo acaba reflejando siempre.
> 
> Bitcoin es y será de los holders y la minería es y será una labor subordinada a los intereses de éstos.



Aquí es muy importante que la inflación de Bitcoin está controlada. En BCH, como sigan minando a este ritmo (6000 bloques por delante de BTC) y sin cobrar comisiones porque no hay transacciones, todavía se plantearán subir el límite de 21 millones de btc, o quedarse con las monedas no utilizadas o algo del estilo para que los mineros tengan más poder.


----------



## sirpask (13 Nov 2017)

55% of reachable Bitcoin ABC 0.16 nodes are hosted by Hangzhou Alibaba according to https://bitnodes.earn.com/nodes/?q=Bitcoin%20ABC:0.16.0


----------



## Arctic (13 Nov 2017)

Vaya hilo. 

El paleto que por haber encontrado el viento a favor con la jugada de Jihan se piensa que sabe más que el resto.

Uno que no sabe escribir pero está contento porque ha follado.

El de los 4000 euros ganados, que no son 4000 no manipules, que son 44 ETH comprados a 8. La friolera de 352 eurazos de inversión.

Me faltan dos travelos y tenemos la siguiente de Almodóvar.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Nov 2017)

@Remonster
Cuando damos por resucitado al gato? Los 7000$ de Bitstamp que seria la anterior resistencia? 

Gracias.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (13 Nov 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Desde mi relativa ignorancia lo que veo es que Jihan & cía están perdiendo y perderán la batalla por una sencilla razón: Los intereses de los holders pesan cada vez más que los de los mineros. Podrán tener granjas de minado que se pierdan en el horizonte, podrán forkear y reforkear lo forkeado y podrán hacerse podridamente ricos por el camino, pero su capital no pesa más que la suma de las restantes partes implicadas y el mercado, con toda la manipulación y fraudes que hay con los exchangers lo acaba reflejando siempre.
> 
> Bitcoin es y será de los holders y la minería es y será una labor subordinada a los intereses de éstos.



Si señor. Por fin leo algo que me tranquiliza un poco. Debo reconocer que me he hecho caquitas este fin de semana con el Rally de bch, y por mucho que unos digan esto, o lo otro, no veia una verdadera razón para que no triunfara bch, o que prevaleciese btc. 

Yo tenia la sensación de que esta batalla iba más de marketing y fud, de que realmente se estuvieran comparando calidades/prestaciones de ambas criptos. 

Pero no habia pensado en los holders. Esos no van a malvender sus bitcoins asi como asi.



Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (13 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Andamos escocidos? Ajo y agua a toneladas en este hilo.



Para nada nen. Solo indicaba al joven el oráculo dónde acudir a su pregunta, ya que entre cañonazos, balas y gas mostaza desde las trincheras republicanas y nacionales de los móviles y ordenadores, pues no se daría cuenta de ese pequeño detalle.

Yo aquí casi solo observo y tomo notas para el: quien la tiene más grande News.


----------



## Divad (13 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Vaya hilo.
> 
> El paleto que por haber encontrado el viento a favor con la jugada de Jihan se piensa que sabe más que el resto.
> 
> ...



En vez de analizar la jugada de los coreanos inflando BCH, ETC y ayer DASH... Seguís lamiéndoos el cipote... ahí tienes muchos travelos para que no te sientas solo :XX:::

Los amos del juego con sus ballenas riegan el juego cuando les sale de las pelotas. Pero aquí estos temas no interesan, solo se viene a decir hodl, hodl, hodl,... si toca bajada se aprieta el culo, si toca corrida se viene al foro a fardar. 

Con el tiempo cada uno acabará en su lugar 8:


----------



## sirpask (13 Nov 2017)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Con el tiempo cada uno acabará en su lugar 8:



Dogecoin, NXT, IOTA, Zcash, Bitshares, Maidsafecoin, Maxcoin, Namecoin, Quark... ¿sigo?. Todas ellas han estado en el Top20 y la mayoría en el Top10 de shitcoins. ¿Dónde están ahora?

El tiempo nos ha puesto YA en nuestro lugar. Todas las posiciones han ido rotando, menos la primera.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Nov 2017)

Bueno la fiesta se acaba, hora de hacer balance. ¿Cuántos de vosotros habéis vendido los BCH a buen precio y habéis obtenido bitcoñitos frescos?


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Vaya hilo.
> 
> El paleto que por haber encontrado el viento a favor con la jugada de Jihan se piensa que sabe más que el resto.
> 
> ...



Uno ya puedes ser tú, seguro q das la talla, no hay que medir mucho.:
Leer este hilo es el puto descojone, desde el payaso este, al otro que habla de la inflación de cash sin haberse enterado q cash ha cambiado el algoritmo para q se minen más que 1 bloque cada 10 minutos, no como la mierda de btc que tiene que ir viviendo de los restos de hashrate que quedan por ahí. A ver lo que le dura esa peazo estrategia de vivir con la mierda pegada al culo de si nos quitan hashrate.
Y a los que preocupais por bch, no lo hagais, otro buen momento para pillar, parece estar haciendo suelo en el 61,8% de retroceso q tradicionalmente marca el inicio del rebote. Ya veremos.


----------



## remonster (13 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> @Remonster
> Cuando damos por resucitado al gato? Los 7000$ de Bitstamp que seria la anterior resistencia?
> 
> Gracias.



Sin duda 7000 es un nivel crítico. Si lo rompe hacia arriba de forma consistente, entonces probablemente haya resucitado.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (13 Nov 2017)

¿Soy yo o kraken va de puta pena?


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Desde mi relativa ignorancia lo que veo es que Jihan & cía están perdiendo y perderán la batalla por una sencilla razón: Los intereses de los holders pesan cada vez más que los de los mineros. Podrán tener granjas de minado que se pierdan en el horizonte, podrán forkear y reforkear lo forkeado y podrán hacerse podridamente ricos por el camino, pero su capital no pesa más que la suma de las restantes partes implicadas y el mercado, con toda la manipulación y fraudes que hay con los exchangers lo acaba reflejando siempre.
> 
> Bitcoin es y será de los holders y la minería es y será una labor subordinada a los intereses de éstos.



No es relativa ignorancia, es ignorancia total. Los intereses de los mineros y los de la mayoria económica coinciden casi por definición. Y ya se està viendo como se está definiendo la mayoria, abandonando el barco btc y convirtiendo a cash en la 2 moneda. Si es que decis lo contrario de lo que pasa, a ver si compramos una gafas.
Aquí los únicos que manipulan el funcionamiento de bitcoin, los mercados y la propaganda son los de core. Pero de esta van a salir con una buena ostia en los morros.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 16:40 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Dogecoin, NXT, IOTA, Zcash, Bitshares, Maidsafecoin, Maxcoin, Namecoin, Quark... ¿sigo?. Todas ellas han estado en el Top20 y la mayoría en el Top10 de shitcoins. ¿Dónde están ahora?
> 
> El tiempo nos ha puesto YA en nuestro lugar. Todas las posiciones han ido rotando, menos la primera.



El día que pierda el numero 1 va directo al 1000. Que lo sepas. Y hay posibilidades bastante elevadas de que eso suceda en no demasiado tiempo. Este año ya eth le estuvo rondando.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 16:45 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bueno la fiesta se acaba, hora de hacer balance. ¿Cuántos de vosotros habéis vendido los BCH a buen precio y habéis obtenido bitcoñitos frescos?



Otro chalao más dando consejos para perder pasta. Venga corre pal arroyo que te los quitan

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 16:46 ----------




Tom Saybrook dijo:


> ¿Soy yo o kraken va de puta pena?



Va de puta pena.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 16:49 ----------

Por cierto significativo la mierda que está subiendo btc y bth parado siendo en estos momentos más de 3 veces más rentable minar btc que bch. Que aprovechen que creo q no les va a durar mucho


----------



## Divad (13 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Dogecoin, NXT, IOTA, Zcash, Bitshares, Maidsafecoin, Maxcoin, Namecoin, Quark... ¿sigo?. Todas ellas han estado en el Top20 y la mayoría en el Top10 de shitcoins. ¿Dónde están ahora?
> 
> El tiempo nos ha puesto YA en nuestro lugar. Todas las posiciones han ido rotando, menos la primera.




IOTA o ideas similares acabarán implantándose para sustituir los mineros que tantos quebraderos de cabeza os están dando. Para que lo veamos implantado tiene que estar todo ser conectado al juego (para el 2025?).

Zcash es un criptoparaiso y está en el top 20, entró en criptolandia en Noviembre 2016... Se hacen pajas con ETH.

Sobre ETH que están los illuminati no los mencionas a sabiendas que están creando el nuevo juego para que todos puedan usar sus cryptos... La polla del amo te viene grande :XX:


Divad dijo:


> Para el viernes tienen montado lo siguiente:
> 
> The World
> 
> ...



Ante semejante avances tecnológicos quien se estanca ganará a corto/medio plazo... pero aquellos que ven venir los trenes serán los que más beneficios se llevarán.


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

Fork de cash en 3h. A ver lo que duran las alegrias en casa del pobre btc.
Valentine's Day Countdown - Countdown to 13 de nov de 2017 19:06 in UTC


----------



## 1auno (13 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Dogecoin, NXT, IOTA, Zcash, Bitshares, Maidsafecoin, Maxcoin, Namecoin, Quark... ¿sigo?. Todas ellas han estado en el Top20 y la mayoría en el Top10 de shitcoins. ¿Dónde están ahora?
> 
> El tiempo nos ha puesto YA en nuestro lugar. Todas las posiciones han ido rotando, menos la primera.



Simplemente IOTA necesita tiempo para alcanzar el número 1, no tanto para el 2, no tendría sentido que lo haga en su infancia, cuando lo importante ahora es centrarse en el desarrollo, y nunca ha hypeado, preanunciado ni promocionado nada. 

El Ceo de Fujitsu Europa lo va teniendo claro, incluso hablando de iota en su evento corporativo del año.

https://mobile.twitter.com/RolfWerner/status/920572858702749699

https://www.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7bld2f/fujitsu_sees_big_future_in_iota/

Bosch, Sopra Steria, Volkswagen, Ubuntu/Canonical, Innogy, ElaadNL también. Y pronto veremos más, y con utilidades en el mundo real. Algo que ni bitcoin está consiguiendo.

https://www.soprasteria.com/en/media/press-release/blockchain-and-the-iot-sopra-steria-partners-with-iota

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2017/10/prweb14822551.htm

Suerte para desarrollar algo así con btc:
https://medium.com/@harmvandenbrink/how-elaadnl-built-a-poc-charge-station-running-fully-on-iota-and-iota-only-e16ed4c4d4d5

https://blog.iota.org/introducing-masked-authenticated-messaging-e55c1822d50e


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

Yo si tuviera btc no soltaría el papel higiénico de la mano.
Bitstamp se unirá pronto a la fiesta bch.
Bitstamp will launch trading of Bitcoin Cash (BCH)


----------



## bavech (13 Nov 2017)

tixel. Porfavor para con el BTH.. Que es BTCC o BCash o simplemente Bcrash jejeje

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> Simplemente IOTA necesita tiempo para alcanzar el número 1, no tanto para el 2, no tendría sentido que lo haga en su infancia



IOTA es una idea fallida porque el planteamiento del tangle es que la prueba de trabajo testimonial que realizan los usuarios, únicamente sirva para prevenir el spameo barato de la red, pero no puede garantizar una flecha de tiempo única y común para todos los participantes de la red. Y es por eso por lo que necesita de la centralización de la que dispone ahora para poder funcionar. Os lo expliqué en vuestro hilo de IOTA.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Yo si tuviera btc no soltaría el papel higiénico de la mano.
> Bitstamp se unirá pronto a la fiesta bch.
> Bitstamp will launch trading of Bitcoin Cash (BCH)



Lo de Bitstamp y BCH no encuentro ningún comunicado oficial. Puedes aportar una fuente más fiable?


----------



## bubbler (13 Nov 2017)

02-nov-2017, 17:11



bubbler dijo:


> Yo ya he realizado un % de éxodo, ya que he ganado bastante con BTC AXA y prefiero materializar en BCH; que me pierdo parte de la subida BTC AXA, vale, ya tendré tiempo de reacción (no me creo que explote hacia arriba, ya que sería igualmente un artificio no consolidado), que BCH cae, entonces mantengo lo que tengo de BTC AXA materializando en EUR en % escalados.
> 
> También he materializado parte de mis ETH por BCH y todos mis ETC por BCH.



He de decir que esta operación la realicé gracias a los documentos aportados por Tixel, al ácido de Clapham y la visión de Nico. A todos ellos







Por cierto Tixel, me gustaría regalarte 2 BTH (Bitcoin Cash) por tu ayuda, me lo pasas por privi la dirección o como veas. Te los envío x Kraken (cuando funcione XDXDXD)


----------



## candelario (13 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Con un poco de suerte, aún cambio mis últimos btc a 6800€ otra vez.



Te cambio mis bitcoin cash por tus bitcoin, a 5000 el bitcoin.


----------



## Divad (13 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> IOTA es una idea fallida porque el planteamiento del tangle es que la prueba de trabajo testimonial que realizan los usuarios, únicamente sirva para prevenir el spameo barato de la red, pero no puede garantizar una flecha de tiempo única y común para todos los participantes de la red. Y es por eso por lo que necesita de la centralización de la que dispone ahora para poder funcionar. Os lo expliqué en vuestro hilo de IOTA.



Home - Hashgraph

Pionero en Bitcoin... pero en nuevas mierdas ni puta idea...

El IBEX35 y Cataluña están dentro del juego... pero tampoco lo veis venir...

Vaya unos eJpertos, ehh!8:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Home - Hashgraph
> 
> Pionero en Bitcoin... pero en nuevas mierdas ni puta idea...
> 
> ...



En tu primer link, me he leído la descripción de cómo funciona el algoritmo de búsqueda de consenso SWIRLDS y sigue siendo más de lo mismo, una especie de proof of stake en el que lo único que se lee es hashparent, hashgraph, votes, witness, famous witness, randomly chosen, etc.

Toda esa terminología yo ya la he leído en shitcoins como NXT y se resume en una cosa:

FALSIFICABLE Y FÁCILMENTE ATACABLE.

¿Por qué? Pues porque esos gráficos, sistemas de votación y elección de "testigos" pueden parecer complejos para un humano, pero se pueden construir muy fácilmente por ordenador y las falsificaciones serían indistinguibles del gráfico legítimo y baratísimas de producir porque no hace falta emplear un recurso escaso e irrecuperable, como es la energía necesaria para un POW.

Yo contrato una botnet durante un fin de semana por $25.000, meto los miles de ordenadores de la botnet como nodos de la red compartiendo alguna "hashgraph" falsificada por mi y cualquier nuevo nodo que se conecte al sistema o se reconecte, lo único que se encontrará será rodeado en una muy alta probabilidad por nodos venenosos de mi propiedad compariendo un historial de transacciones FALSO.

Es muy sencillo de comprender. Si no cuesta nada de construir y proteger, tampoco costará nada de falsificar. Y si alguien inunda la red con nodos falsos que comparten ese historial de transacciones tan fácil y barato de falsificar, tienes a la red de rodillas suplicando clemencia (como en su día vi a NXT cuando hicieron esto mismo, además de atacar mediante DDOS a los nodos legítimos, con lo que el ataque se realizó incluso de forma más sofisticada).

Un ataque del tipo que os cuento no costaría más de $50.000 de realizar. Se contrata una botnet para meter nodos venenosos y otra botnet para atacar mediante DDOS a los nodos legítimos y te has cargado el sistema porque a los nodos que se conectasen les sería imposible distinguir entre el historial legítimo y el que no lo es.


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Lo de Bitstamp y BCH no encuentro ningún comunicado oficial. Puedes aportar una fuente más fiable?



El enlace que pegué es en donde lo ví, pero después entré en la web de bitstamp y no vi nada. Lastima, me quedan los últimos btc por deshacerme.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 18:46 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> 02-nov-2017, 17:11
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye muchisimas gracias por el ofrecimiento. Pero te pasas, 2 bitcoin cash es demasiado. No hace falta que me regales nada pero si insistes mi dirección es
1J4NTpVdBofbEX5ccb6dez7LQB963sxhpn
pero insisto en que no es necesario y la cantidad que dices, demasiado. Muchas gracias de todos modos.
Para eso estamos, no espero menos de tí tampoco.


----------



## sirpask (13 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En tu primer link, me he leído la descripción de cómo funciona el algoritmo de búsqueda de consenso SWIRLDS y sigue siendo más de lo mismo, una especie de proof of stake en el que lo único que se lee es hashparent, hashgraph, votes, witness, famous witness, randomly chosen, etc.
> 
> Toda esa terminología yo ya la he leído en shitcoins como NXT y se resume en una cosa:
> 
> ...



La gente de NXT/Ardor no comparten esta opinión... y yo creo que dependerá del numero de nodos. Lo mismo que el Bitcoin.


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Fork de cash en 3h. A ver lo que duran las alegrias en casa del pobre btc.
> Valentine's Day Countdown - Countdown to 13 de nov de 2017 19:06 in UTC



como que un fork de bitcoin cash?

explica, eso significa otra cripto mas que se bifurca de bitcoin cash? ienso:


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

Te vas a las escuela y te aprendes la diferencia entre un hard fork y una bifurcación, que a este hilo se debería venir cagado de casa.
Dentro de menos de una hora se activa el nuevo algo de cash, a partir de entonces la cadena que va a ir a trompicones (todavia más) va a ser la de btc. Avisados quedaís.


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Nov 2017)

es que fork es bifurcacion en ingles, sera entre soft y hard

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 19:39 ----------

y haber si eres mas simpatico que hasta dudo que vendieras los btc por bth y por eso estas de mala ostia.


----------



## sirpask (13 Nov 2017)

que van a cambiar de BCH?


----------



## Antonius Block (13 Nov 2017)

HF no implica necesariamente bifurcación si todos los mineros están de acuerdo. 

Lo hacen para ajustar la dificultad de minado, que vuelve a ser más rentable para BCH. Como es una token semi-centralizada que la mueven dos tipos pues no es como las democracias europeas en las que las decisiones importantes tardan meses o años en tomarse. En BCH por lo visto llevan 13 HF ya:XX:.

Se han empeñado en hundir a Core, Roger Ver se ve que es un tipo agresivo al que le gusta la pasta. 

Si vuelven a combinar pump&dump con transacciones spam podemos volver a vivir la historia de hace dos días. 

Y no es por meter FUD. Yo por ideales y por sentido común me decanto por bitcoin core, que es descentralizada y digamos mucho más democrática que btc cash, que la controlan dos tipos con cabeza visible. 

Alguna posición he tomado, a pérdidas. Si no pasa nada y Core sale triunfante me alegraré, pero ya es por la salud de mi sistema nervioso.


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

Si, otro clavo en el ataud de btc. A ver a cuanto van las comisiones

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 19:50 ----------




Antonius Block dijo:


> HF no implica necesariamente bifurcación si todos los mineros están de acuerdo.
> 
> Lo hacen para ajustar la dificultad de minado, que vuelve a ser más rentable para BCH. Como es una token semi-centralizada que la mueven dos tipos pues no es como las democracias europeas en las que las decisiones importantes tardan meses o años en tomarse. En BCH por lo visto llevan 13 HF ya:XX:.
> 
> ...



Y lo que te espera. Pero sarna con gusto no pica dicen. ::
Del resto ni opino porque defender por ideales a core, hay que estar agilipollado de todo.
Y los de la cueva aun no sacan la cabeza a que les de el aire y ya se tienen que volver a esconder. Era todo demasiado bonito y de repente...desperte.


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Nov 2017)

entonces ahora se ajusta cada bloque como gold? 

o cada cuanto se actualiza? 

o cuando le salga de los cojones a los dos manipuladores eso??


----------



## p_pin (13 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> que van a cambiar de BCH?



El ajuste de dificultad.
Leyendo por encima van a poner un criterio según el cual, en lugar de ajustarse la dificultad al terminar el periodo de 2016 bloques, lo que harán es ajustarlo en cada bloque con una media movil de los últimos 144 bloques. Y algunas cosas más, pero eso parece lo principal

Si tenemos en cuenta que los últimos 144 bloques minaron con la dificultad baja, y mucha potencia minera, la media seguiría siendo bastante alta, y pasarán días hasta que eso se equilibre

El objetivo era acabar con esos cambios tan drásticos en la dificultad y potencia minera, que llevo comentando desde Agosto

Edito, un periodo completo son, si no me equivoco 2016 bloques


----------



## sirpask (13 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> El ajuste de dificultad.
> Leyendo por encima van a poner un criterio según el cual, en lugar de ajustarse la dificultad al terminar el periodo de 144 bloques, lo que harán es ajustarlo en cada bloque con una media movil de los últimos 144 bloques. Y algunas cosas más, pero eso parece lo principal
> 
> Si tenemos en cuenta que los últimos 144 bloques minaron con la dificultad baja, y mucha potencia minera, la media seguiría siendo bastante alta, y pasarán días hasta que eso se equilibre
> ...



Vale, entonces van a intentar hacer una ñapa para que siempre sea rentable minar BCH.... Las ñapas siempre suelen acabar mal. Y mas en un sistema tan centralizado en Jihan.


----------



## Antonius Block (13 Nov 2017)

A corto plazo no veo el tema claro. A largo plazo me sigo quedando con Core de lejos.

Ahora mismo BCH puede ser más dúctil, con menos comisiones, más atractivo para la minería y el "Bitcoin Jesus" puede tener mucho carisma... 

Pero no guarda mucha diferencia con Litecoin, por poner un ejemplo. A largo plazo veo inviable una blockchain tan tocha. Veo inviable hacer hardforks cada dos por tres (incluso se está hablando de hacer otro para aumentar el número de tokens totales). Los mineros que mejor aprovechan los bloques grandes son precisamente los pools más tochos (qué casualidad, amigo Jihan). 

Veo inviable cambiar las reglas del juego cada dos por tres para ganar cuota de mercado. Es lo que está pasando por mucho que se diga que su equipo de desarrolladores es independiente (los 13 HF son prueba de ello).

El sistema de mineros-desarrolladores-nodos de BCH (sobre todo mineros) es tan centralizado que me permito montarme el siguiente desvarío, que no ocurrirá pero que técnicamente lo veo posible: si mañana Roger y Jihan deciden que una dirección concreta en vez de atesorar 10 bitcoins cash pase a tener uno, les bastaría con hacer un HF para subir la dificultad mucho (quedándose sólo Bitmain minando aunque sea a pérdidas), luego otro HF para quitarle los bitcoins cash a Benjamín y finalmente otro HF para volver a la normalidad.

En definitiva, BCH se está convirtiendo en una token orientada a hacer lo que sea para quitarle cuota de mercado a BTC y eso debe de tener un coste alto y no creo que se pueda mantener durante mucho tiempo.

Pero sí, a corto plazo puede pegarle otro buen mordisco a core. Lo más sensato lo que hizo el forero BlueArrow: nada :XX:


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Nov 2017)

coinomi‏ 
@CoinomiWallet
19 minHace 19 minutos
Más
$BTG is now live in #Coinomi!!

#BitcoinGold @bitcoingold
12 respuestas 15 retweets 48 Me gusta
Responder 12 Retwittear 15 Me gusta 48


----------



## sirpask (13 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> entonces ahora se ajusta cada bloque como gold?
> 
> o cada cuanto se actualiza?
> 
> o cuando le salga de los cojones a los dos manipuladores eso??



equihash? joer que fallo...


----------



## p_pin (13 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Vale, entonces van a intentar hacer una ñapa para que siempre sea rentable minar BCH.... Las ñapas siempre suelen acabar mal. Y mas en un sistema tan centralizado en Jihan.



Algo de eso sí... 
El caso es que ha bajado su dificultad un porrón, y se han vuelto a llevar mineros

Dejo aquí la nota del fork, por si alguno quiere profundizar en cómo funciona, yo la verdad paso
Bitcoin ABC | Home


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> La gente de NXT/Ardor no comparten esta opinión... y yo creo que dependerá del numero de nodos. Lo mismo que el Bitcoin.



Cometes un error gravísimo diciendo esto, y es el motivo por el que todavía ves con buenos ojos el Proof of Stake.

No, en bitcoin, el distinguir entre un historial falso de otro legítimo no depende del número de nodos de la red, sino de la cantidad de prueba de trabajo acumulada que presenten ambos historiales. Aquel historial que sea válido según las reglas del protocolo del nodo y que disponga de la mayor cantidad de prueba de trabajo acumulada, es el historial legítimo independientemente del número de nodos que lo sustente.

En Bitcoin, si tu nodo está conectado a 8 nodos, siete de los cuales te están intentando engañar presentándote una blockchain falsa, pero uno te presenta una cadena legítima (con la enorme cantidad de prueba de trabajo que la respalda), tu nodo sabrá perfectamente cuál es la cadena legítima, por mucho que siete de los ocho nodos a los que estás conectado intenten convencerte de lo contrario.

Es más, el protocolo inmisericorde que han programado los devs hace que, si una vez tu nodo les explica a los siete "venenosos" que ha encontrado una cadena "más legítima" que la que ellos están compartiendo, siguiese recibiendo información maliciosa por su parte, los banea y santas pascuas.

Ahora dime cómo resuelve eso un nodo que se reconecta a una red PoS o tangle o lo que sea (no PoW) y empieza a recibir cadenas contradictorias. No puede resolverlo y terminas acudiendo a un foro a suplicar que te vayan "cantando" los usuarios el número del último bloque de la cadena que ellos tienen y así poder saber si te habías conectado a la "cadena buena" (o, si no buena, al menos la que los usuarios más conocidos del foro estaban compartiendo) o si habías caído rodeado por un número mayoritario de nodos maliciosos y estabas en una cadena "mala".

Así fue el ataque de NXT y te lo cuento porque lo viví en primera persona. Tuvimos suerte de que no nos hicieron un DDoS al foro porque, de haber sucedido, no hubiésemos tenido forma de coordinarnos.


----------



## tixel (13 Nov 2017)

Poco dura la alegria en casa del pobre. BCH vuelve a ser más rentable que BTC.
¡Ah! se me olvidaba, cash acaba de hacer un hard fork, y joder, no pasó nada. A ver si los de core no decían la verdad cuando decían que los hf son el demonio.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Poco dura la alegria en casa del pobre.



Imagino que te estarás refiriendo con esto a BTCrash y al exchanger coreano que ha participado en el pump & dump, ¿no?.

Porque acaba de salir la noticia en Reddit de que los clientes del exchanger van a formular una demanda colectiva y la policía ha irrumpido en el exchanger. Más info aquí:

Shit just got real for Bcrash pumpers... : Bitcoin

A ver si la bromita esta del pump va a costarle a alguno de estos idiotas (Ver y Wu) un disgusto por lo penal al final... :XX:


----------



## sirpask (14 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cometes un error gravísimo diciendo esto, y es el motivo por el que todavía ves con buenos ojos el Proof of Stake.
> 
> No, en bitcoin, el distinguir entre un historial falso de otro legítimo no depende del número de nodos de la red, sino de la cantidad de prueba de trabajo acumulada que presenten ambos historiales. Aquel historial que sea válido según las reglas del protocolo del nodo y que disponga de la mayor cantidad de prueba de trabajo acumulada, es el historial legítimo independientemente del número de nodos que lo sustente.
> 
> ...



Y no crees que habrán aprendido del error, y habrán cambiado algo del sistema de forjado donde se premia al que mas NXT tenga, y por lo tanto es la cadena a seguir?

aun asi, a ver si le pregunto esto a algun desarrollador de Ardor...


----------



## bavech (14 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En Bitcoin, si tu nodo está conectado a 8 nodos, siete de los cuales te están intentando engañar presentándote una blockchain falsa, pero uno te presenta una cadena legítima (con la enorme cantidad de prueba de trabajo que la respalda), tu nodo sabrá perfectamente cuál es la cadena legítima, por mucho que siete de los ocho nodos a los que estás conectado intenten convencerte de lo contrario.
> 
> Es más, el protocolo inmisericorde que han programado los devs hace que, si una vez tu nodo les explica a los siete "venenosos" que ha encontrado una cadena "más legítima" que la que ellos están compartiendo, siguiese recibiendo información maliciosa por su parte, los banea y santas pascuas.



Excelente, muchas gracias ¡exijimos más post como éste! para cuando nos preguntan porque es mejor Bitcoin y no sabemos explicarlo... 


Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Y no crees que habrán aprendido del error, y habrán cambiado algo del sistema de forjado donde se premia al que mas NXT tenga, y por lo tanto es la cadena a seguir?
> 
> aun asi, a ver si le pregunto esto a algun desarrollador de Ardor...



Cuando abandoné NXT lo que comentaban en los foros es que iban a desarrollar una especie clusters económicos que, en pocas palabras, no eran más que otorgar a los comercios y exchangers de la capacidad de determinar cuál de todas la cadenas de bloques era la legítima en caso de un ataque.

Así que, supongo que sería algo parecido a lo de los supernodos que existen en otras shitcoins, que no es más que una forma elegante de presentar la solución al problema mediante la centralización de la moneda

Lo que pasa es que creo que ni se llegó a implementar y el desarrollador come-from-beyond se puso a desarrollar otras estafas, como por ejemplo ardor y IOTA.


----------



## sirpask (14 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cuando abandoné NXT lo que comentaban en los foros es que iban a desarrollar una especie clusters económicos que, en pocas palabras, no eran más que otorgar a los comercios y exchangers de la capacidad de determinar cuál de todas la cadenas de bloques era la legítima en caso de un ataque.
> 
> Así que, supongo que sería algo parecido a lo de los supernodos que existen en otras shitcoins, que no es más que una forma elegante de presentar la solución al problema mediante la centralización de la moneda
> 
> Lo que pasa es que creo que ni se llegó a implementar y el desarrollador come-from-beyond se puso a desarrollar otras estafas, como por ejemplo ardor y IOTA.



Pues como cadena privada Ardor va como un tiro, y es facil de explotar los servicios y Apis desde Java. 
Les he dejado en el foro de NXT la pregunta de si han mejorado algo la seguridad ante ataques de este tipo (generales bizantinos?). A ver que me contestan.

Pero creo que en los POS la cadena de bloques correcta la decide el poder de "Forjado" que seria como el POW pero cambiando la energia por cantidad de Token.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (14 Nov 2017)

Toda esta movida, estos ataques mas o menos organizados tienen un claro y muy obvio y lógico objetivo: Que cunda la mayor cantidad de pánico posible para que la peña venda sus bitcoins. Seguramente alguien piensa que va siendo hora de quitarnos el juguete, pero creo que en vez de miedo lo que van dando es risa.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Pero creo que en los POS la cadena de bloques correcta la decide el poder de "Forjado" que seria como el POW pero cambiando la energia por cantidad de Token.



Veo que sigues sin entenderlo.

Ese "poder de forjado" no es NADA. No es más que unos numeritos en una base de datos falsificables sin ningún esfuerzo. Es como si me dijeras que la cadena de bloques correcta es aquella que decidan por consenso aquellas direcciones que terminen en seis.

No puedes confiar la veracidad de la base de datos, ni la fiabilidad del consenso de la red, a unos numeritos cuya única justificación forma parte de la propia base de datos.

La única forma de tener certidumbre de que no será sencillo falsificar esa información, es teniendo que gastar ingentes cantidades de energía en fabricarla.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (14 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A ver Mojón, ¿cuánto dinero hace falta ahora mismo para crear un pánico generalizado? ¿cuántas estufas hay que instalar?. ::



No soy Mojón, pero supongo que la respuesta la deben saber muy bien Roger Ver y el chino


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Que tal son las maquinas Bitcoin ATM que se pueden encontrar en las principales ciudades de España? Creo que hay en Madrid, Barcelona y Valencia en bastantes sitios. Que piden para sacar un poco de efectivo?
> 
> Y sobre los 3000€ al año.. tambien tengo otros ingresos online que no declaro por que son pocos, pero sumados a esos 2400€ ya pasarian los 3000€..
> 
> ...



usa tarjetas de crédito sin nombre... busca por internet como va eso con bitcoin


----------



## bavech (14 Nov 2017)

Les aviso a los que tienen Ether que desde Diciembre Bitcoin comenzará a comerselos gracias a Rootstock y a BCash se lo servira de segundo plato el 2018 con Lumino.

Así es el oyo negro de Mojón jajajaja...


----------



## melchor rodriguez (14 Nov 2017)

bavech dijo:


> Les aviso a los que tienen Ether que desde Diciembre Bitcoin comenzará a comerselos gracias a Rootstock y a BCash se lo servira de segundo plato el 2018 con Lumino.
> 
> Así es el oyo negro de Mojón jajajaja...



¿Puedes desarrollar más estas nuevas funcionalidades del BTC que puede barrer a sus actuales competidores fuertes?. 

P.d. El CME a partir de la segunda semana de Diciembre puede dar otro subidón exponencial a la cotización del BTC.

P.d.1. El Bitcoin core como un participante de este hilo ha dicho es un gigante dormido. Le cuesta arrancar debido a su naturaleza descentralizadora. Además como se prima la seguridad frente lo demás hace que se quiere experimentar sin errores antes de introducir en la red bitcoin. Eso provoca una lentitud exasperante que los competidores (sin los problemas de una gobernanza de gran consenso) lo aprovechen. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie Dimon (14 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bueno la fiesta se acaba, hora de hacer balance. ¿Cuántos de vosotros habéis vendido los BCH a buen precio y habéis obtenido bitcoñitos frescos?



Yo no he podido vender a tiempo. Piensa que para hacerlo bien, tienes que mover todos tus BTC a otras direcciones de forma ordenada para mantener tu privacidad, usando el "Coin Control" de Bitcoin Core (no conozco otros wallets que te den esta precision), cosa que pocos saben. Algunos burros seguro que han mandado todos sus BTC de golpe, juntando todas sus direcciones en una. Mala idea. Importar tus claves privadas tambien es una mala idea, por eso mejor mover con transacciones.

El problema es que cuando el chino y cia spamean la network, tener que hacer 20 transacciones no apetece. Una vez se calme la cosa lo pondre todo a punto y en orden para poder vender los BCash. Total seguro que lo vuelven a pumpear en el futuro.


----------



## Divad (14 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, NXT tiene una capitalización actualmente de más de 3 millones de dólares.
> 
> Si tan facil es de atacar/falsificar, y lo tienes tan claro, no se a qué estas esperando para llevarte la pasta.
> 
> ...



Es más fácil escribir (CM) que hacerse asquerosamente rico 

Llevan milenios entreteniéndonos y así seguirán ::


----------



## Jamie Dimon (14 Nov 2017)

Una pregunta practica:

Alguien tiene un setup con un portatil airgap? (no se como se dice en español)

Mi idea seria comprar dos portatiles, con una distro de linux seria y librebooteados, 

Harrowing Story of Installing Libreboot on ThinkPad | Hackaday

de hecho se pueden comprar ya listos si no quieres ponerte a abrir el portatil tu mismo, no dejan de ser Thinkpads modificados. De esta forma te aseguras no tener ningun backdoor a nivel CPU. No olvideis que despues de 2008 todas las CPU llevan ME y AMD seguramente algo similar. El problema seria que la CPU a usar seria el de un core2duo, no se como andara un nodo completo ahi, aunque con 8 GB de ram yo creo que es viable.

Uno lo usaria como nodo para hacer transacciones. El otro no tendria tarjeta ethernet, wifi o nada parecido y lo usaria para firmar transacciones. Creo que con Armory podrias manejar tu wallet offline. O con el mismo Bitcoin Core o otro cliente completo que tenga dumprawtransaction, pasando la informacion a un codigo QR (si no quieres usar USB) y pasandola al otro portatil para hacer la transaccion en el nodo, lo que no entiendo es como llevarias cuentas de cuantos BTC hay en tu billetera offline, si nunca se conecta a internet...

Me gustaria saber si alguien usa un setup parecido. Me parece mucho mas fiable que usar Trezors, Ledgers o cualquier otro hardware dedicado.


----------



## tixel (14 Nov 2017)

bavech dijo:


> Les aviso a los que tienen Ether que desde Diciembre Bitcoin comenzará a comerselos gracias a Rootstock y a BCash se lo servira de segundo plato el 2018 con Lumino.
> 
> Así es el oyo negro de Mojón jajajaja...



Sigue soñando. Antes se pone eth a 1000 pavos que salga nada de eso. Bastante va a tener el btc con sobrevivir. A ver si sale de esta, que no está tan claro, por lo de pronto que sus usuarios se vayan acostumbrando a pagar 20 pavos por moverlos y esperar una horita como poco.
Y van despues los de cme y montan futuros sobre esa mierda.


----------



## tastas (14 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Uno lo usaria como nodo para hacer transacciones. El otro no tendria tarjeta ethernet, wifi o nada parecido y lo usaria para firmar transacciones. Creo que con Armory podrias manejar tu wallet offline. O con el mismo Bitcoin Core o otro cliente completo que tenga dumprawtransaction, pasando la informacion a un codigo QR (si no quieres usar USB) y pasandola al otro portatil para hacer la transaccion en el nodo, lo q*ue no entiendo es como llevarias cuentas de cuantos BTC hay en tu billetera offline, si nunca se conecta a internet*...
> 
> Me gustaria saber si alguien usa un setup parecido. Me parece mucho mas fiable que usar Trezors, Ledgers o cualquier otro hardware dedicado.



Cold Storage &mdash; Electrum 2.10 documentation
Te pongo este enlace porque creo que explica muy bien cómo va esto de los coldwallets. Con el cliente de btc no sabría hacerlo.

El PC offline no necesita saber cuántos btc tiene tu monedero. Por eso tienes que crear la transacción en el monedero online, porque allí los datos de la cadena sí están al día y puedes saber cuánto dinero hay en tus direcciones. Una vez creas la transacción, la llevas a el PC offline y la firmas. Una vez firmada la tienes que subir a internet, bien sea desde tu pc online o desde sitios como Broadcast Transaction - Blockchain.info

Puede que sea más fiable que utilizar hardware wallet, pero es mucho más cómodo utilizar el Trezor. Y con Trezor hay mucho menos margen de cagarla, al ser un sistema más cerrado y con menos posibilidades para meter la pata. Otro punto delicado es mantener la virginidad de tu pc cold. Es complicado actualizar el software si no puedes conectarlo a internet. Al final siempre acabas conectándolo para algo, sea la webcam, electrum o lo que sea.
-----------
https://www.forbes.com/sites/spence...-a-healthy-competition-in-money/#1d21ba8a4bcc


----------



## sirpask (14 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Veo que sigues sin entenderlo.
> 
> Ese "poder de forjado" no es NADA. No es más que unos numeritos en una base de datos falsificables sin ningún esfuerzo. Es como si me dijeras que la cadena de bloques correcta es aquella que decidan por consenso aquellas direcciones que terminen en seis.
> 
> ...



Nono si yo siempre he admitido que los casos de uso de Bitcoin Core son específicos para hacer la competencia al sistema capitalista de los bancos centrales. Con todo lo que conlleva.

Que el POW sea con Asics en vez de con GPU hizo tener problemas de centralización del minado, que Core las ha sabido solventar con inteligencia y buen software.

Pero me niego a pensar que no haya mas soluciones empresariales para solucionar problemas privados. Con Bitcoin Core es imposible competir por su Hash. Pero con el resto de criptos, no lo veo tan descabellado.

El unico problema global que veo es que para cuando salga la tecnologia basada en la red Bitcoin para hacer transacciones instantáneas, gratuitas, anónimas y mundiales, La mitad del sistema financiero mundial que hoy conocemos haya desaparecido o se haya transformado en miles de pequeñas Blockchains (Capitaneadas por Hyperledger y Ardor) como si fueran redes LAN.

Una Lan no tiene por que competir con Internet.

Las Criptos que han decidido ser POS van a tener su nicho de mercado por que no ven rival en Bitcoin. El resto de Criptos que intentan competir con Bitcoin Core... veremos si el dinero importa mas que la libertad.


----------



## bubbler (14 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> El enlace que pegué es en donde lo ví, pero después entré en la web de bitstamp y no vi nada. Lastima, me quedan los últimos btc por deshacerme.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 18:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Que baaaah!!!, si tengo muchííííísimos, gracias a tí

Transaction BTC

La jugada me ha salido de cojones, ya tengo los % de BTA (*B*i*T*coin *A*XA), BTC (*B*i*T*coin *C*ash) -> los tickers como tienen que ser, ETH (ETC me los quité todos de encima), NXT/ARDOR/IGNIS y €.

Además con la bajada de BTA y la subida de BTC he ganado muchiiiiiisimo, gracias otra vez majo!!!!


----------



## sirpask (14 Nov 2017)

Por cierto... con un mes de vida Bitcoin tambien era vulnerable....

jeje:


> Sr.Mojón*22:15 20-nov-2015
> 
> Iniciado por*manoletin:
> ¿Recuerdas +- cuantos nodos había en el momento del DDOS? ¿Fue al poco de su lanzamiento o más adelante?
> ...



dic 2013:
NXT :: descendant of Bitcoin - Updated Information

Yo sinceramente creo que ahora es mas robusto todo, pero bueno, estamos preguntando a los dueños a ver que dicen.


----------



## Claudius (14 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Nono si yo siempre he admitido que los casos de uso de Bitcoin Core son específicos para hacer la competencia al sistema capitalista de los bancos centrales. Con todo lo que conlleva.
> 
> Que el POW sea con Asics en vez de con GPU hizo tener problemas de centralización del minado, que Core las ha sabido solventar con inteligencia y buen software.
> 
> ...



OMG sirpask! has sido adoctrinado por salirte de la Ikastola y ver mundo.

La boschain tiene que ser pública porque es lo que quería el caudillo, todo el mundo debe poder ver tu HC para tener la certeza de que estás limpio y tu historial genético no tiene problemas, a la hora de contratar un seguro. Las BC permisionadas son un engendro JPMorganiano

Hyperledger, es scam, por eso está al amparo ese grupito de nerds que se autollaman la fundación Linux, y encima financiados por una fábrica de calculadoras americana. Dónde irán estos frikis..

¿Y el PoW de Bitcoin? si en tan solo 9 años se necesitaría centenas de Billones para intentar comprometer su seguridad. Además para defender la cadena, que menos que escribir en ella, sea considerado un producto de lujo, y se grave como tal, serían los deseos del caudillo.

¿Y algunas 'shit' PoW*+*PoS*+*PoI ? si solo rondan ya el billón de $ la capacidad de poder comprometerlas, que si nos juntamos las reventamos.

Esto último lo dijo un griego que de tragi-comedias saben mucho.
:Baile:


----------



## tixel (14 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Que baaaah!!!, si tengo muchííííísimos, gracias a tí
> 
> Transaction BTC
> 
> ...



Si, a mi tambien me fue de coña. No se que decir, muchas gracias desde luego, pero te has pasado. Supongo que tienes muchos, gastalos con sabiduría.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Sé que no eres Mojon, pero que conteste Mojon, seguro que lo sabe.



Hagamos un cálculo rápido al respecto y a ver qué nos sale. Tú conoces de qué va el tema y muy astutamente has dicho "generar pánico" en lugar de "destruir Bitcoin" (porque sabes que destruirlo es imposible, puesto que es imposible revertir la cadena de bloques). Eso me demuestra que sí que comprendes cómo funciona Bitcoin.

A ver. Yo considero "generar pánico" como el lograr joder tanto la red como para que los devs se vean obligados a cambiar la prueba de trabajo porque el atacante ha logrado hacer impracticable el uso de la cadena de bloques. Ahí generarías un pánico de tres pares de cojones, te lo aseguro.

Y eso se lograría mediante un ataque 51% en el que empleases toda tu potencia de minado en minar bloques vacíos.

Así que hay que calcular cuánto nos costaría atacar mediante 51% de forma sostenida durante, pongamos, 24 horas seguidas, a la red.

Según blockchain.info, la red de Bitcoin tiene ahora mismo unos 10.000.000 TH/s de potencia de minado.

Hash Rate - Blockchain

Para hacernos con el 51% de la red, tenemos que conseguir, al menos, esos 10.000.000 de TH/s. Considerando que construiremos nuestro ataque con antminers último modelo, tendríamos:

BITMAIN ANTMINER S9 @ 14.0TH/S


> _
> Hash Rate: 14.0 THS ± 5%
> Power consumption: 1375W + 7% (on the wall, with APW3, 93% efficiency, 25C ambient temperature)_



Y cuestan 1.700€ la unidad

esos 10.000.000 TH/s significaría tener que adquirir 714.286 antminers que, a 1.700€ la unidad, significa un desembolso de 1.214.796.200€. Lo vamos a redondear por comodidad a 1.215 millones de euros.

En otros foros (Reddit) he leído que, albergar una granja de minería bien acondicionada, con sus estanterías, sus conexiones, sus controladores, sus sistemas de disipación de calor, etc, viene a costar del orden de 2 veces el desembolso realizado en hardware, así que 2x 1215 = 2.430 millones de euros más.

2.430 millones + 1.215 millones = *3.645 millones de euros sólamente en hardware e instalaciones.*

Ahora calculemos el coste de energía de esas 24H de ataque:

1375 W +7% = 1.475'25W es lo que consume en potencia en la pared cada asicminer = que en 24 horas de funcionamiento serían = 35'406kWh cada uno.

Como son 714.286 unidades, el total de energía consumida en minado sería de 25'29GWh.

Pero eso sería únicamente el consumo de los antminers. Hay que considerar también la energía que se gasta en disipar el calor y evacuarlo. Suponiendo que se gasta 2 veces más de energía en disipar calor y evacuarlo, tendríamos que gastaríamos 2x 25'29GWh = 50'58GWh.

Por tanto, el total de gasto energético del ataque podemos dejarlo en 25'29 + 50'58 = 75'87GWh.

Si suponemos un coste energético de 0'1€ el kWh, pues en energía esas 24 horas nos costaría 7'6 millones de euros.

Así que, sumando los costes en hardware+infraestructuras+energía, por unos 3.650 millones de € puedes organizar un buen pánico durante 24h que, aunque no podría acabar con Bitcoin, sí que forzaría a los desarrolladores a cambiar el algoritmo de prueba de trabajo.

A primera vista puede parecer poco dinero para un Estado que decida atacarnos, pero he de insistir en que ese ataque únicamente lograría forzar un cambio en la prueba de trabajo, pero no podría revertir la cadena de bloques y supone un gasto energético equivalente al de casi 3 millones de hogares (una gran ciudad).

Dudo que nadie pueda permitirse semejante coste de oportunidad para, al fin y al cabo, no destruir Bitcoin sino, símplemente, forzar un cambio en la prueba de trabajo.

Que sí, que generas un buen pánico, pero no nos destruye.

Ahora compáralo con el coste de imprimir un decreto que incaute el horo en el diario oficial, reajustar los arcos de seguridad de los aeropuertos y abrir las cajas de seguridad de los bancos. Sigue siendo muchos órdenes de magnitud más caro atacar Bitcoin que atacar la tenencia de horo.

EDITO: Ah, se me olvidaba, una vez cambiada la prueba de trabajo, esos 3.650 millones de euros los has tirado por el retrete, pero en el caso de atacar la tenencia del horo, los arcos de seguridad siguen funcionando perfectamente después y el BOE ya ni gasta papel, puesto que es online, así que el ataque no te cuesta un duro.


----------



## bubbler (14 Nov 2017)

Lo que no puede soportar BTA es el ariete de pérdida/ganancia de Hash, ya que esas vibraciones de frecuencia armónica, se traslada primeramente en un ruido en el sistema y luego en una oscilación que te puede tirar todo el sistema (como el viento que tiró un puente).

* BTC posee inmunidad con el EDA (DAA) y protección replay-attack, cosas que * BTA no tiene y que es humo.

* BTC BiTcoin Cash
* BTA BiTcoin AXA


----------



## tixel (14 Nov 2017)

Pues no pensé que saliese tan barato un ataque del 51%. Aunque parece correcto todo tú razonamiento y no le veo fallos, debe haber algo mal en tus cuentas porque se decia que la red bitcoin era varios ordenes de magnitud más rapida que la suma de los ordenadores del top500. 
Acabo de encontrar esto y en 2015 ya era 11000 veces más rapida.
The Bitcoin Network is 11000x Faster than the Top 500 Supercomputers Combined
Si eso es verdad dudo que te compres los 500 ordenadores más rápidos por la cantidad que dices, cuando el primero de todos ya cuesta 390 millones. A mucho ojimetro vamos a poner una media de 50 millones por ordenador del top 500 x50 = 25000 millones el top 500 entero. Ahora, cuenta que tienes que multiplicar eso por 11000 como poco y la cifra más bien ira por 275 mil millones que es inabarcable para China o EEUU o cualquier otra institución. Me parece una burrada estas cuentas, sobre todo pensando en que la capitalización de bitcoin no llega a eso ni de coña y los mineros se supone que llevan ganando dinero hace mucho. No se deben ser incorrectas tambien estas cuentas.
Editoensandolo ahora y repasando tu post, creo que el problema es que la comparación bitcoin-top 500 no es justa, ya que la red bitcoin es una red especialisima y el top 500 son más de proposito general. Si quisieran destruir la red bitcoin lo harían con asics y las cuentas serían más parecidas a las tuyas. Vamos que los del top 500 es como minar con cpu o minar con asic. Con cpu, gastas 10 veces más y obtienes 10 veces menos rendimiento


----------



## Pablo Villa (14 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hagamos un cálculo rápido al respecto y a ver qué nos sale. Tú conoces de qué va el tema y muy astutamente has dicho "generar pánico" en lugar de "destruir Bitcoin" (porque sabes que destruirlo es imposible, puesto que es imposible revertir la cadena de bloques). Eso me demuestra que sí que comprendes cómo funciona Bitcoin.
> 
> A ver. Yo considero "generar pánico" como el lograr joder tanto la red como para que los devs se vean obligados a cambiar la prueba de trabajo porque el atacante ha logrado hacer impracticable el uso de la cadena de bloques. Ahí generarías un pánico de tres pares de cojones, te lo aseguro.
> 
> ...



Es un gusto leerte y aprender con tus aportaciones Mojon.

Quisiera preguntarte por que no apostarias por Litecoin, ahora que lo van a dotar de las mismas herramientas que bitcoin?

gracias por anticipado!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Nov 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Quisiera preguntarte por que no apostarias por Litecoin, ahora que lo van a dotar de las mismas herramientas que bitcoin?



Porque, en realidad, únicamente existe Bitcoin y el resto de shitcoins sólo son ruído y estafas que se han organizado a su alrededor.


----------



## Pablo Villa (14 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Porque, en realidad, únicamente existe Bitcoin y el resto de shitcoins sólo son ruído y estafas que se han organizado a su alrededor.



Pero tendra Atomic Swaps , Segregated Witness ,Confidential Transactions , Lightning Network , Smart Contracts, Schnorr Signatures tambien

Ves problemas en el minado con GPU?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Nov 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Pero tendra Atomic Swaps , Segregated Witness ,Confidential Transactions , Lightning Network , Smart Contracts, Schnorr Signatures tambien
> 
> Ves problemas en el minado con GPU?



Cuando los devs desarrollen toda esa tecnología, mi hermano y yo la implantaremos en la mojoncoin que tenemos montada en el edificio donde vivimos, con una red formada por la friolera de tres nodos (uno de ello funcionando de forma intermitente en función de la descarga de porno que estemos haciendo). El minado tambié es por GPU

¿Te interesan tokens de mojoncoin? Te vendo cada uno de los mojoncoins por mil pavos.

Ahora en serio. Sólo existe Bitcoin. Cuanto antes lo entendáis, mejor os irá.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Nov 2017)

Sr. Mojón, ahora que ha salido el tema, Antonopoulos comenta que el minado va a empezar a descentralizarse bastante en breve porque se ha chocado con la ley de Moore y ya los equipos no se van a quedar obsoletos cada 6 meses sino cada 2 años, como todo hijo de la informática. 

Que hasta ahora, por esa velocidad, ha sido mejor tener las minas concentradas cerca de donde se produce el hardware porque no compensa esperar el tiempo de transporte, pero que a partir de ahora, será mejor todo lo contrario, diversificar la localización goegráfica para diversificar los riesgos (huelgas, incendios, cortes de electricidad, tormentas, etc.) y que se abaratará el minado.

¿Cómo lo ves? ¿Crees que se está produciendo ya? ¿Queda mucho? ¿Queda mucho para que particulares podamos volver a entrar de forma efectiva en el minado?


----------



## tastas (14 Nov 2017)

Pues que se pongan las pilas a vendernos teteras con mineros DIY porque de nuevo los chinos han decidido que Bitcoin tiene que bajar de precio hoy:
Bitcoin mining crackdown in China. Might be the reason why Jihan and BW Pool representative were absent at mining panel today. : Bitcoin

Pocos días después de que BTG salga del zulo en el que la tenían encerrada.


----------



## VictorW (14 Nov 2017)

Sr. Mojón, estoy con usted al 100% en todo lo que escribe, otra cosa es que después opere de diferentes maneras. Me gustaría conocer su opinión respecto a Iota, también la considera shitcoin?? 
El 40% de mi cartera la tengo ahí metida... 
Gracias por su tiempo...


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Nov 2017)

Por fin parece que se le hace caso a los que saben y se ignora a los troles. Me alegro de que el hilo esté cambiando.


----------



## VictorW (14 Nov 2017)

Gracias.
Tengo varias alts en cartera pero dentro de 3/4 años, solo veo sobreviviendo a BTC, ETH, Iota, BTH y pocas mas.
Las grandes corporaciones copiarán la tecnología y sólo las sólidas con marca propia permanecerán. Es sólo mi opinión...
Suerte a todos


----------



## tixel (14 Nov 2017)

Nuevo match ball para btc el 25. Ya os dije que no os aparteís del papel higiénico. Ajuste de dificultad de btc, a ver como se comporta el nuevo algo de bch. Como btc baje de precio y pierda hashrate y bch siga subiendo, puede entrar en una espiral de lla muerte, como ya se ve que está pasando.


----------



## sirpask (14 Nov 2017)

Todo lo que dice Mojón es un espectaculo leerlo, pero se le ha olvidado una cosita...

En un ataque de 3000 millones de euros a gran escala, puede que no haya perdida de dinero si eres dueño de los Asics y de las centrales eléctricas, y si eres dueño de los Asics mejor que no cambien el tipo de minado.

A si que solo veo posible ese ataque por parte de EEUU a sueldo de Nvidia y AMD, je je je.

---------- Post added 14-nov-2017 at 15:54 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Nuevo match ball para btc el 25. Ya os dije que no os aparteís del papel higiénico. Ajuste de dificultad de btc, a ver como se comporta el nuevo algo de bch. Como btc baje de precio y pierda hashrate, puede entrar en una espiral de lla muerte, como ya se ve que está pasando.



El dia 25 van a pasar muchas cosas mientras los niños abren regalos...


por cierto, nos han contestado los desarrolladores de Ardor/NXT sobre el tipo de ataque que proponía Mojon:


pask:
La mejor cadena se elige de acuerdo con la cantidad total de apuesta que la forjó, esta es la idea desde el principio. La mayoría de los nodos no importa: un nodo alimentando una cadena con mejor dificultad es suficiente para que el nodo actual elija * esa * mejor cadena.

Por supuesto, los nodos siguen siendo vulnerables al ataque de eclipse, cuando no pueden conectarse a * cualquier nodo "legítimo". Lo que hacemos para esto es elegir subjetivamente un umbral de objetivo de base mínimo y advertir al usuario cuando la cadena alcanza ese umbral. El mismo problema existe en Bitcoin, y una solución similar con una dificultad mínima AFAIK (bueno, no hay una solución real a la falta de conectividad).



Spoiler



The best chain is chosen according to the total amount of stake that forged it - this is the idea from the very beginning. Majority of nodes doesn't matter - one node feeding a chain with better difficulty is enough for the current node to choose *that* better chain.

Of course nodes are still vulnerable to eclipse attack - when they cannot connect to *any* "legitimate" node. What we do for this is to subjectively choose some minimal base target threshold and warn the user when the chain hit that threshold. Same problem exists in Bitcoin, and similar solution with minimal difficulty AFAIK (well, there is no real solution to lack of connectivity).


----------



## Nailuj2000 (14 Nov 2017)

A quienes preguntais por iotas, ltc y demás shitcoins. Además de las razones técnicas que explica Mojón hay otra cosita muy a tener en cuenta:

Todas esas criptos tienen la mayor, o una gran parte, de sus monedas en manos de unos pocos, normalmente sus creadores o promotores, que se guardaron, con el preminado o lo que fuere, la mayor parte de la masa monetaria. Y ninguna de esas monedas ha tenido el tiempo que ha tenido bitcoin, mientras era poco conocida, para ir repartiéndose. 

Y así, cuando vienen subidas mas o menos fuertes (pumps), que ellos mismos organizan, venden en masa (dumps) y recogen los beneficios a costa de los pardillos, que engañados por los charlatanes de turno (en este foro hay unos cuantos) se han dejado embelesar por la parafernalia desplegada, y han metido ahí su pasta, pasta que nunca volverán a ver.

Es posible dar un pelotazo puntual, por ejemplo, comprar ripples o eth o cualquier mierda parecida y que suba y vender y sacarse un pico. Sí, mas de uno lo hemos hecho, pero para eso mas vale meter y sacar rápido, o palmas. Y eso, teniendo suerte. Claro.

Así que, quienes tenéis IOTAS, ETH, DASH, LTC y mierdas parecidas, sabed que hay unos cuantos por ahí relamiéndose mirando vuestra pasta, esperando a meter el dump y dejaros en calzoncillos.

No diréis que no estáis avisados.


----------



## tixel (14 Nov 2017)

No, no va a haber tanto tiempo, es el 25 de este mes sino había quedado claro.

---------- Post added 14-nov-2017 at 16:14 ----------




Nailuj2000 dijo:


> A quienes preguntais por iotas, ltc y demás shitcoins. Además de las razones técnicas que explica Mojón hay otra cosita muy a tener en cuenta:
> 
> Todas esas criptos tienen la mayor, o una gran parte, de sus monedas en manos de unos pocos, normalmente sus creadores o promotores, que se guardaron, con el preminado o lo que fuere, la mayor parte de la masa monetaria. Y ninguna de esas monedas ha tenido el tiempo que ha tenido bitcoin, mientras era poco conocida, para ir repartiéndose.
> 
> ...



Hacedle caso a los chalaos estos ya vereís como os va. Estos hdp lo que os quieren es en btc que es en donde estan pillados ellos y no quieren que salga el dinero de allí.
Si yo les hiciera caso a estos mamones no me habría sacado el pastizal que me saque en eth que se revalorizaron desde el año pasado infinitamente más que btc y tampoco me hubiese sacado el pastizal que me saque la última semana cambiando btc por,bch.
Mirad bien a quien le haceis caso, que en este hilo hay mucho hdp al que el bitcoin y su filosofía les viene grandisimo.
Y un detalle para que os hagais una idea de la gran moneda que es btc es que aparte de lo ya sabido deunas comisiones que ya llegan a más de 30€ y unas confirmaciones de pena se va a quedar como una moneda con el culo al aire mendigando hashrate. Y eso ya le quita todo lomque pudiera tener de segura, porque puedes acabar con tu criptoriqueza bloqueada en una cadena que no funciona. Que no os engañen, que ya mogollon de early adopters tuvieron que desempolvar el paper wallet y cambiarlos a bch.


----------



## Claudius (14 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Editoensandolo ahora y repasando tu post, creo que el problema es que la comparación bitcoin-top 500 no es justa, ya que la red bitcoin es una red especialisima y el top 500 son más de proposito general. Si quisieran destruir la red bitcoin *lo harían con asics* y las cuentas serían más parecidas a las tuyas. Vamos que los del top 500 es como minar con cpu o minar con asic. Con cpu, gastas 10 veces más y obtienes 10 veces menos rendimiento










Del top 50, las hay que tienen minería asic puro como motor PoW y otras híbridas PoW (asic o gpu depende del algoritmo) + PoS

Como ha dicho mojón así estaría la cosa, y por eso esos casi 10Ehash/s
se valoran en 7000$

Ahora bien, como queda el mundo shit. 'Shit the question.'

He quitado de escala btc porque sino no se ve, el resultado, y he puesto las más relevantes del top ten.
Ethereum, Dash, Litecoin Hashrate chart

Ahora ya con eso tienes para tirar más números para posibles ataques del 51%, solo que en las que tengan implementación a dos capas (PoW+PoS)
(PoW+MN) habría que tener potencia de cómputo + fichas (2 variables para 1 vector de ataque) que es factible obviamente..

A niveles de Phash/s + otra capa, los niveles de magnitud de defensa se van equilibrando, si la otra capa no es controlada a un 51%.

De ahí que Andreas comentara que las hay de 1 billón de dólares y subiendo.
(no le gusta mojarse, pero ya ha comentado que en su portfolio lleva 'cositas').

Gracias, por sacar un tema técnico interesante a las partes involucradas.


----------



## tixel (14 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Del top 50, las hay que tienen minería asic puro como motor PoW y otras híbridas PoW (asic o gpu depende del algoritmo) + PoS
> 
> Como ha dicho mojón así estaría la cosa, y por eso esos casi 10Ehash/s
> se valoran en 7000$
> ...



No entiendo la parte de Andreas de las de billón y subiendo.


----------



## bavech (14 Nov 2017)

yo tampoco..


----------



## Claudius (14 Nov 2017)

bavech dijo:


> yo tampoco..



[youtube]24Ww2s2ntfU[/youtube]


aqui/www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/953872-hilo-oficial-de-bitcoin-xiii-12.html


----------



## p_pin (14 Nov 2017)

El día 25/11 la dificultad btc: 
Atendiendo a: fork.lol
BTC - Nov 25th, 20:53 1 week, 4 days (1587 blk) *-7.84%* 

Y según btc.com:
Próxima dificultad estimada (*-7.96%*) 1.26 T

La caída de dificultad es positiva, pues se ajusta el nivel de dificultad al poder de hash. Eso es un problema sólo para los que quieren que las comisiones suban y no caigan bloques... en este hilo los hay


----------



## sirpask (14 Nov 2017)

uyuyui.....







parece que esta orden se ha hecho efectiva hoy.... o eso se rumorea...


parece que lo han desmentido las autoridades... pero hay está el escrito.


----------



## orbeo (14 Nov 2017)

Algún traductor de chino en la sala?


----------



## sirpask (14 Nov 2017)

jaja, parece ser que los que escribieron ese documento no tenian el permiso o el poder suficiente para escribirlo.


el documento prohíbe a las compañias electricas vender energia a los pools de minado en épocas de escasez hídrica.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (14 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> uyuyui.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traduccion:

Emergency notification banning bitcoin production
Each grid small hydropower:
Bitcoin production is illegal business, all grid-connected power stations also belong to the illegal transfer of electricity business operations, from the date of receipt of notification, all grid-connected power stations are all stopped production of bitcoin, generating capacity by the Zhanggu substation scheduling, for continued Illegal transfer of electricity grid-connected power plants, our company will be net punishment.


State Grid Sichuan Ganzi Prefecture Electric Power Co., Ltd. Danba County Power Supply Branch
November 3, 2017​
La verdad es que es puto derroche de energía y os chinos no van muy sobraos de ella.


----------



## PEPEYE (14 Nov 2017)

Desarticulada una banda criminal de 56 personas con base en Zaragoza dedicada a la estafa y al blanqueo de capitales | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Nov 2017)

Algunos pretenden dar lecciones y ni siquiera entienden la diferencia entre un (super)ordenador de propósito general con un hardware que solo hace sha256


----------



## orbeo (14 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Traduccion:
> 
> Emergency notification banning bitcoin production
> Each grid small hydropower:
> ...



Están enganchaos a la luz gipsy style


----------



## tixel (14 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Algunos pretenden dar lecciones y ni siquiera entienden la diferencia entre un (super)ordenador de propósito general con un hardware que solo hace sha256



Menos mal que lo dije yo y ya puedes aprovechar para tirarte el pegote y parecer que sabes hacer la o con un canuto.

---------- Post added 14-nov-2017 at 20:09 ----------

AL vulnerabilidad de btc puesta al descubierto. Para los que todavía miran para otro lado.
Bitcoin and The Blockchain: Chain Death Spiral - A Fatal Bitcoin Vulnerability
Y otro, no digaís que no estabaís enterados
Bitcoin cash (BCH) price could lead to bitcoin "death spiral"
Resumen par vagos y no es una fantasmada
Bitcoin Cash can not go to zero value, but Bitcoin Segwit can. 
Cash no puede valer 0 pero btc sw si.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Nov 2017)

Para cuando un hilo de Bitcoin Cash? Este se está echando a perder, esta volviendo a ser infumable; los nuevos que vengan a informarse tienen que alucinar. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G901F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (14 Nov 2017)

Es que es de alucinar lo que está pasando y este mundillo de sencillo no tiene nada, o sea que os novatos que se vayan poniendo las pilas como habemos hecho el resto.
Y de hilo de bitcoin cash nada, en tal caso que abrán uno los de core/blocksteam, que estos aparte del nombre robado no tienen nada de bitcoin- a p2p cash system


----------



## p_pin (14 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es que es de alucinar lo que está pasando y este mundillo de sencillo no tiene nada, o sea que os novatos que se vayan *poniendo las pilas como habemos hecho el resto.*
> Y de hilo de bitcoin cash nada, en tal caso que abrán uno los de core/blocksteam, que estos aparte del nombre robado no tienen nada de bitcoin- a p2p cash system



10 caracteres


----------



## bmbnct (14 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es que es de alucinar lo que está pasando y este mundillo de sencillo no tiene nada, o sea que os novatos que se vayan poniendo las pilas como habemos hecho el resto.
> Y de hilo de bitcoin cash nada, en tal caso que abrán uno los de core/blocksteam, que estos aparte del nombre robado no tienen nada de bitcoin- a p2p cash system



Lo de alucinar es que os aprovechéis del hilo para promocionar bitcoin cash. Me da igual si finalmente uno prevalece frente al otro. Este hilo lleva varios volúmenes y bch no existía cuando se abrió. Tenéis miedo de abrir uno que no tenga seguimiento y necesitáis parasitar este? Simplemente por respeto e imagen deberíais de crearos uno.


----------



## Claudius (14 Nov 2017)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Desarticulada una banda criminal de 56 personas con base en Zaragoza dedicada a la estafa y al blanqueo de capitales | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es



A eso te lo respondería con esto:
Detienen en Zaragoza a tres miembros de una banda internacional que estafó 6 millones de euros

(Les gusta a los timadores las jotas)

Desarticulada una banda dedicada al blanqueo de capitales y a estafar empresas

Los que has puesto era una mera mafia Nigeriana, que se dedicaba a conseguir cash, con números de tarjetas, muy a lo africano.

El párrafo relacionado con Bitcoin, por la compra en Bitstamp de btc sensacionalista, uno de la banda leería una noticia en el economista.es de que se hacían millonarios en una semana (verdad) y mandó para allá, el cash para duplicarlo.

El último párrafo de: Modus operandi
ya ensombrece lo bien expuesto de la noticia.
A ver quien se queda con la clave privada de los alibaba y los 40 ladrones, seguro que estaban en el exchange, para tradear, aunque a lo mejor no todos..


----------



## bmbnct (14 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Veo absurdo lo que dices cuando la marca es la misma :rolleye:... Por tanto este es el hilo de bitcoin cash, y quizá el hilo donde deje de existir el "falso bitcoin" :XX:
> 
> En unos años quizá el faro que ilumine a nuevos usuarios sea tixel, al ser el único que promovió bitcoin cash... Y de vez en cuando hará algún chiste ante sus esbirros/seguidores sobre los que creían en el antiguo bitcoin para que todos se echen unas risas. ::



Sabes leer? Puedes indicarme en el titulo donde aparece la palabra 'cash'? 
En otros foros, en forobits por ejemplo, se han creado otro hilo y se discute ahi de bch. Es tan difícil de entender? Como va a ser este hilo el de bch si llevamos 13 volúmenes que ni siquiera existía BCH? 
Es como si en el hilo de la plata se pusieran ha hablar de una plata que han creado cambiando un proton, que se llama platata y que dicen que es la verdadera plata. No ves lo absurdo de lo que planteáis?


----------



## Arctic (14 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Veo absurdo lo que dices cuando la marca es la misma :rolleye:... Por tanto este es el hilo de bitcoin cash, y quizá el hilo donde deje de existir el "falso bitcoin" :XX:
> 
> En unos años quizá el faro que ilumine a nuevos usuarios sea tixel, al ser el único que promovió bitcoin cash... Y de vez en cuando hará algún chiste ante sus esbirros/seguidores sobre los que creían en el antiguo bitcoin para que todos se echen unas risas. ::



Te ha faltado decir que va a iluminar al mundo desde su sillón de la RAE. Hay que joderse.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Veo absurdo lo que dices cuando la marca es la misma :rolleye:... Por tanto este es el hilo de bitcoin cash, y quizá el hilo donde deje de existir el "falso bitcoin" :XX:
> 
> En unos años quizá el faro que ilumine a nuevos usuarios sea tixel, al ser el único que promovió bitcoin cash... Y de vez en cuando hará algún chiste ante sus esbirros/seguidores sobre los que creían en el antiguo bitcoin para que todos se echen unas risas. ::




No te creas, es más ni siquiera será necesario esperar unos años. En cuestion de meses o semanas tixel y compañia se iran por el mismo camino que antiguos trolles tipo clapham, el energumeno que escribia en rojo, etc, etc


----------



## Jamie Dimon (14 Nov 2017)

tixel, ya te han explicado por que los bloques grandes no funcionan con estudio de Bitfury:







Pero es que esto no es todo, lo importante es esto:

Bitcoin News #44 - State of UASF, Historic Delaware Regulation - YouTube

Si sigues sin entenderlo haya tu, la fisica esta del lado de BTC.


----------



## Registrador (14 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Lo de alucinar es que os aprovechéis del hilo para promocionar bitcoin cash. Me da igual si finalmente uno prevalece frente al otro. Este hilo lleva varios volúmenes y bch no existía cuando se abrió. Tenéis miedo de abrir uno que no tenga seguimiento y necesitáis parasitar este? Simplemente por respeto e imagen deberíais de crearos uno.



Hay abierto un hilo de sobre las altcoins en el subforo de inversiones. La gente que quiera hablar sobre el Bcash debería hacerlo allí. Pero claro, es mucho mejor seguir enmierdando este hilo continuamente. En fin, el ignore es mano de Santo.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Sr. Mojón, Me gustaría conocer su opinión respecto a Iota, también la considera shitcoin??



Ya ha hablado de ella un poco antes en este hilo y en el hilo de _IOTA to the moon_ en el subforo de bolsa e inverisones.

Muy interesantes todas las intervenciones.


----------



## Antonius Block (14 Nov 2017)

Hasta los hilos míticos se forkean hoy día, a dónde vamos a llegar


----------



## tixel (14 Nov 2017)

Claro, ahora bch es como eth. Y vosotros no andais con el culo cagado por bch, como si fuera una dash cualquiera.
Ya no entró en si que es el único bitcoin que se mantiene integro a la concepción original, sino que ya veremos si al final no acaba siendo el único. O sea que pretender que bitcoin es btc es mucha osadía.
Al que no le mole que se hable de bitcoin en este hilo que se abra otro sobre blockstream o lo que quiera pero en el hilo de bitcoin si sobra uno no es bch. Y esto que quede ya claro de una puta vez.
Acabo de ver esto, no me apetece traducir, lo siento.
Diferencias entre cash(BC) y core(BS)
More people using bitcoin: BC Yes, BS No
Cheap transactions: BC Yes, BS No
Fast transactions: BC Yes, BS No
Reliable transactions: BC Yes, BS No
Privacy: BC Yes, BS No (because of fees related to mixers)
Fungibility: BC Yes, BS No (because of fees related to mixers)
Vulnerability to dev centralization: BC No, BS Yes (BC = many teams, BS = 1)
Level 2 compatibility: BC Yes (in time), BS Yes (in time)
de aquí
Trader

No lo había pensado, pero acabo de leer que la entrada de cme puede ser bajista pues pueden intentar ir a cortos al principio para que suelten las manos debiles y bajarlo a 3000 que es donde estaba hace 2 meses antes de entrar ellos. 
También habla de que pretender que bitcoin se coma toda la tostada del exponencialmente crenciente mercado de las blockchain es una fantasia como pretender que la compañia de las indias orientales fuese hoy la mayor empresa del mundo.
Habla también de como el cripto rublo se puede convertir en un medio para el pago del ramsonware y la peña que quiere evadir capitales y que se ve mogollón de interés en los actores grandes como China entrar en este mundo pero que por supuesto no quieren compartir las ganancias con el señor Nakamoto
Bitcoin Reaches End of An Era: Expert Blog


----------



## Antonius Block (15 Nov 2017)

¡Disidentes! - YouTube

Este mundo es demasiado complicado para que solamente haya un punto de vista, conque todas las aportaciones constructivas enriquecen el hilo.

Sea como fuere yo paso de entrar en las batallas de egos que se llevan por aquí porque para eso tengo el curro y la vida.. Y por humildad también. El bitcoin es muy difícil de comprender de un forma global; no digo ya el poder anticiparse a las reacciones del mercado.

Conque sea como fuere no puedo sino estar agradecido. Y lo que le queda.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Nov 2017)

una grafica para tixel.... 8:







---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 01:55 ----------

donde esta el hash??? )))


----------



## Divad (15 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Claro, ahora bch es como eth. Y vosotros no andais con el culo cagado por bch, como si fuera una dash cualquiera.
> Ya no entró en si que es el único bitcoin que se mantiene integro a la concepción original, sino que ya veremos si al final no acaba siendo el único. O sea que pretender que bitcoin es btc es mucha osadía.
> Al que no le mole que se hable de bitcoin en este hilo que se abra otro sobre blockstream o lo que quiera pero en el hilo de bitcoin si sobra uno no es bch. Y esto que quede ya claro de una puta vez.
> Acabo de ver esto, no me apetece traducir, lo siento.
> ...



A los come mierdas hay que responderles con información y ya haces bien en aportarla. :Aplauso:

Quieren comerse la polla y cazar más gacelas para el día del CME (segunda semana de Diciembre). Puede que bitcoin vuelva asubjr hasta los 7500 por el efecto llamada creado (CME). Pero cuando comience el juego rodarán cabezas y muchos llorarán...

Mientras tanto los listos siguen tejiendo... :rolleye:
Kaspersky Lab and Parity Technologies Launch Blockchain-Based Voting System

Gracias a la información compartida muchos se han beneficiado y hasta lo han agradecido como bubbler :Aplauso: Aquellos que hayan seguido a los profetas bitcoñeros se deben de estar cagando en vuestras santas madres... pues ellas no tienen la culpa de que semejantes sujetos deseen la ruina y el mal de su semejante. 

Decantarse por un lado u otro debería de mostrarse fichas y según las que uno se juegue... pues será los huevos que le pone y lo claro que lo tiene.

A los bitcoñeros os vendría bien ver cars 3 para comprender mejor los ciclos


----------



## Nico (15 Nov 2017)

Dos comentarios:

Respecto al excelente cálculo que hizo Mojón sobre el coste de "causar pánico" en la prueba de trabajo lo bajaría bastante por las siguientes razones:

1) Si alguien fuera a meterse en ese bolardo, no compraría ASICs a $ 1780 la unidad... directamente *las FABRICARIA* y, dada la cantidad, seguramente tendría un coste muchísimo menor (quizás de un tercio a la mitad).

2) La instalación, si se hace de modo masivo, planificado y a esa escala presenta grandes ahorros. Como en el caso anterior de un tercio a la mitad.

3) El coste eléctrico en ese proyecto es casi irrelevante. De todos modos lo dejaría con el cálculo hecho.

Dicho esto, quizás con *1500 millones de dólares* (y varios meses de preparación y trabajo aclaremos) se podría llevar adelante ese proyecto.

En todo caso lo veo inútil porque, pasado el desconcierto, si se cambia la prueba de trabajo o se parcha el sistema el protocolo continuaría operando luego de ese gap (dure un día, tres o diez).

Si se quiere causar daño es más sencillo *atacar los exchanges legalmente* (aunque esto implique coordinar unos cuantos países).

===

Respecto al tema de si el BCH va en este hilo o no, creo honestamente que si. Es un fork del Bitcoin y, como tal PARTE del hilo.

Admito que las alt-coins puedan ir a hilos diferentes para no generar ruido pero, todo lo que hace *a la VIDA del bitcoin* (y el fork es parte de la vida del bitcoin) tiene lugar en este hilo.

Mi particular opinión desde ya. Cada quien tiene la suya.


----------



## Tin Rope (15 Nov 2017)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Si alguien fuera a meterse en ese bolardo, no compraría ASICs a $ 1780 la unidad... directamente *las FABRICARIA* y, dada la cantidad, seguramente tendría un coste muchísimo menor (quizás de un tercio a la mitad).



¿Abaratar a un tercio?

Pero alma de cántaro, que ingenuidad
Te piensas que no es suficientemente óptimo el precio de un mercado tan hipersotisficado y donde se juega tanta pasta?

¿Te crees que un estado o conjunto de ellos son capaces de desarrollar y producir semejante tecnología y ser competitivo?

Ellos están especializados en violencia, represión y adoctrinamiento, con sus respectivos tentáculos. Cualquier otra empresa(y mas de innovación, desarrollo y tecnología) la suelen subastar a terceros que evidentemente son mucho menos competitivos que los genuinos y honestos participantes del mercado. 

Me da la impresión que eres de los que se creen los prodigios de la NASA y su maquinaria propangandista vendehumos, por poner un ejemplo...


Podrían succionar, a goloe de talonario, parte de las mentes creativas que llevan esos procesos con tantas etapas de producción hiperespecializadas y eso encarecería enormemente el costo que proyectó mojón; se "burocratiza" la encomienda que termina con costos imprevistos a tutiplen.

Y si decide ir al productor y comprar esa cantidad desorbitante se va a encontrar con que sólo una parte pequeña de unidades está disponible al precio propuesto, esa artificial demanda encarecería enormemente el precio y lo que es más delicado, levantaría la liebre.

El olor a cuerno quemado de las dos opciones provocaría turbulencias nada despreciables y que probablemente imposibilitaría el proyecto, desbaratándolo. Los desarrolladores se adelantarían entorpeciendo o bien con cambios en el protocolo o a saber las zancadillas que arbitrarían a semejante torpe monstruenco que representa los estados, que no sabrían reaccionar a la sagacidad y astucia de los resortes del mercado.

Los cálculos de mojón son eso, cálculos, que sobretodo en mercados tan "finos" como este, son impracticables. Sirven como proyección mental especulativa, sin más pretensiones. Yo creo que el mismo sr. Mojón no se detuvo en estas cosas despreciandolas pero sabiendo la enorme relevancia de tamaño proyecto. Simplemente quiso poner de manifiesto la impracticabilidad del proyecto que lo consiguió con cuentas burdas, a sabiendas que los costes reales son distintos, y los resultados más...


----------



## vpsn (15 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Joder, no me gustaría se amigo vuestro con esos consejitos. Porque hay que tener muchos webos para decir eso con la que está cayendo.
> A mi me parece que se van a poder comprar por 5k, 4k y 3k en no demasiado. La siguiente parada son los 3700.
> Y por cierto el hashrate ya es superior en bch que en btc y hay cambio de algo en bth mañana. Ya veremos si para en 3700.
> Lo que dije, menudo fichaje el psvn este, este debe de ser de la liga de la muerte.
> ...



Como va, ya has comprado por 3000?


----------



## sirpask (15 Nov 2017)

El comunicado de #Sichuan en realidad se refiere a algunas centrales hidroeléctricas que priorizan el suministro de #energía a #mineros de #bitcoin, en vez de alimentar a los residentes locales
https://twitter.com/CriptoNoticias/status/930510749998436352


----------



## bubbler (15 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Sabes leer? Puedes indicarme en el titulo donde aparece la palabra 'cash'?
> En otros foros, en forobits por ejemplo, se han creado otro hilo y se discute ahi de bch. Es tan difícil de entender? Como va a ser este hilo el de bch si llevamos 13 volúmenes que ni siquiera existía BCH?
> Es como si en el hilo de la plata se pusieran ha hablar de una plata que han creado cambiando un proton, que se llama platata y que dicen que es la verdadera plata. No ves lo absurdo de lo que planteáis?



Tampoco existia segwit... Estas manipulando y lo sabes


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Claro que manipulan. El miedo lleva a hacer ese tipo de cosas, quieren mantenerse en su burbuja, donde solo se habla de lo que ellos quieren y como a ellos les gusta. Cualquier nota discordante que les estropee su narrativa monotónica les trastorna enormemente, y si ya se hace de forma razonada y con fundamentos sólidos, directamente te insultan.
> 
> Es exactamente lo mismo que pasa en r/Bitcoin, con la diferencia de que allí tienen el control y pueden censurar, y aquí solo les queda tragar bilis, y seguir insultando



BCrash tiene replay protection, su propio código buggeado, su propio equipo de 1 ó 2 desarrolladores y tiene etiquetas independientes en los escasos exchangers en los que se negocia. Si eso no es suficiente para que entendáis que es una shitcoin más como las otras 2.000 que existen, yo no sé qué más os hace falta...


----------



## Alxemi (15 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a pegar para ver si así alguno abre los ojos. Esta es toda la verdad detrás de Bitcoin Core, y todavía no he visto salir a ninguno de sus defensores en este hilo a refutarlo:
> 
> *
> singularity87 comments on Informative BTC vs BCH Articles?*
> ...



keinur en serio?


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Claro que manipulan. El miedo lleva a hacer ese tipo de cosas, quieren mantenerse en su burbuja, donde solo se habla de lo que ellos quieren y como a ellos les gusta. Cualquier nota discordante que les estropee su narrativa monotónica les trastorna enormemente, y si ya se hace de forma razonada y con fundamentos sólidos, directamente te insultan.
> 
> Es exactamente lo mismo que pasa en r/Bitcoin, con la diferencia de que allí tienen el control y pueden censurar, y aquí solo les queda tragar bilis, y seguir insultando



Tal cual es como el reddit de bitcoin pero en plan casero. Si os meteís en reddit ir a r/btc no a r/bitcoin


----------



## Costa2439 (15 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es que es de alucinar lo que está pasando y este mundillo de sencillo no tiene nada, o sea que os novatos que se vayan poniendo las pilas como habemos hecho el resto.
> Y de hilo de bitcoin cash nada, en tal caso que abrán uno los de core/blocksteam, que estos aparte del nombre robado no tienen nada de bitcoin- a p2p cash system



Lo justo seria crear el hilo de BTC alternativo y el dia que BCH sobrepase a BITCOIN CORE en marketcap, os volveis para aqui y los defensaores de Core que se vayan para alli


----------



## Alxemi (15 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Gran aportación.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 10:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Sinceramente me ha sorprendido por tu parte que te tragues truños así tan a la ligera. Pensaba que estabas mejor informado de todo esto y que tenías mas criterio.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ese truño está en la wikipedia.
> 
> Y no necesito creérmelo, he sufrido en carnes propias varios eventos de los que ahí se detallan, como la censura en r/bitcoin y el ataque DDOS a los nodos Bitcoin Unlimited.



Me refería a lo anterior, no a lo de la wikipedia.


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> BCrash tiene replay protection, su propio código buggeado, su propio equipo de 1 ó 2 desarrolladores y tiene etiquetas independientes en los escasos exchangers en los que se negocia. Si eso no es suficiente para que entendáis que es una shitcoin más como las otras 2.000 que existen, yo no sé qué más os hace falta...



Tu sigue a pinón, que os vais a despertar de un guantazo. No es un equipo de uno o 2 desarrolladores, son 5 equipos, en eso te confundes con core, aunque creo que todo esto ya lo sabes.
No se comercia en pocos exchanges, cada día en más y su volumen ya es cercano al de btc muchos días.
Comparte pow con btc y lucha por los mismos recursos que él.
No se porque me lio en discutir sobre el sexo de los ángeles con una cosa tan obvia, bitcoin es un desarrollo abierto, por lo que puede haber varios equipos peleando, eso es de 1º de bitcoin y será la mayoría económica la que decidirá cual se quedá, y si no entendeís eso no se que pintaís en este mundo. No lo entendeís y la vaís a joder.
Y por último si os pica os rascaís porque yo voy a seguir hablando de bitcoin

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 10:44 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> keinur en serio?



Pero si tú no sabes leer en español que cojones vas a entender lo que puso keinur.
Porque solo un subnormal contesta como tú después de lo que te han puesto. Si no sabes inglés que no tienes porque pués a otra cosa mariposa

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 10:47 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Sinceramente me ha sorprendido por tu parte que te tragues truños así tan a la ligera. Pensaba que estabas mejor informado de todo esto y que tenías mas criterio.



Muy poco enterado te veo para decir eso. Lo que dice keinur es una cosa más que sabidisima de como actúan estos hdp de blockstream y el tal theymos.

Hasta un fabricante de equipos de mineria, bitmain(quien va a vender en bitcoins si no son ellos) deja btc y solo se podrá comprar sus equipos con bch. En realidad todo esto solo son comunicados porque en realidad seguro que no había nadie comprando con btc y pagando 20€ de comisiones.
BITMAIN

Aquí el único que habla del últimamente famoso, chain dead spiral soy yo y eso que no tengo btc y por tanto estoy a salvo. 
Los de btc mirando para otro lado mientras un camión de mercancias viene hacía ellos, escondiendo la cabeza como el avestruz y tapando los ojos como los crios pretendiendo que así no les va a afectar. 
La verdad no hace daño, y no se puede evitar mirando para otro lado. Cuanto antes esteís preparados para aceptarla menos sufrimiento tendreís a la larga aunque duela un poco al principio(aunque en este caso no se porque, a no ser que seais tipo los hinchas de futbol). 
How Close Did Bitcoin Get to Disastrous Chain Death Spiral


----------



## Alxemi (15 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ya te digo que lo he visto y experimentado en primera persona. No necesito creer nada.
> 
> Y lo de los desarrolladores de Core a sueldo de Blockstream, es totalmente público, está en su propia web. Así como los "productos" que pretende comercializar esa empresa, y para los que ha solicitado patentes, como las sidechains...
> 
> Vamos que está a la vista de todos. No es ninguna teoría de la conspiración como las del amigo Mojoncio.



El problema no son los datos, sino la argumentacion y las conclusiones. Es necesario puntos de verdad para apuntalar una gran mentira, es manipulación básica.

Que una empresa privada financie un desarrollo de software libre sobre el que basa su negocio no es nada raro, es lo normal en el sector. Google es una empresa privada y financia la mozilla foundation, con quien compite, casi al 100%. Todo el sector funciona así. Que desarrolladores de Bitcoin y otras criptos trabajen para una empresa de tecnología blockchain es lógico y normal.

Admito que la moderación en el subreddit de bitcoin a veces se pasa de la ralla, pero sinceramente, no estoy seguro de poder hacerlo mejor si yo estuviese en el lugar del moderador.

La conspiracion con lo de blockstream no se sostiene en cuanto dedicas 5 minutos a mirar quien desarrolla el código, que commits tiene, como funciona el sistema de meritocracia para el desarrollo, que % de commits tiene cada cual para quien trabaja, etc, en definitiva, como funciona un desarrollo de software libre, cosa que mucha gente desconoce. Es muy dificil "hackear" un desarrollo de este tipo con una transparencia tan extrema. Si al menos el coordinador del proyecto trabajase para blockstream, ahi podríamos argumentar algo, pero es que ni eso.

Se cogen algunas verdades, metes mentiras, ambigüedades, datos técnicos sobre los que es facil mentir, pues hace falta mucho nivel para entenderlos, y desarrollas un argumentario falaz con el que motivas a las masas y que requiere de mucho tiempo y esfuerzo desmentir. Se pueden conseguir cosas alucinantes con este tipo de estrategias y por lo general estos esfuerzos tienen detrás otros lobbys con interes en conquistar la opinion para su propio modelo de negocio. Así funciona por ejemplo el movimiento antivacunas. La masa es además muy facil de engañar porque se alimenta a si misma. Son procesos medio diseñados medio orgánicos.

Ese texto fue famoso en su momento, y está desmentidísimo, pero no has dedicado ni 5 minutos a buscar evidencias que den soporte o desmientan sus afirmaciones, porque ya te has tragado el anzuelo, has tomado bando y la información que se ajusta a tu planteamiento te la tragas sin filtro alguno porque es lo más cómodo. Supongo que todos somos culpables de algo así en mayor o menor medida. Tener pensamiento crítico hoy en día sale caro.

No puedo dedicar tiempo a forear así que no te molestes si no contesto mas, me pasaba por aquí solo a ver como se respiraba en el hilo y lo tuyo me ha llamado la atención por lo que había leido de ti hasta ahora, no me encajabas con este tipo de cosas,

Un saludo a tod@s,

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 11:10 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Tu sigue a pinón, que os vais a despertar de un guantazo. No es un equipo de uno o 2 desarrolladores, son 5 equipos, en eso te confundes con core, aunque creo que todo esto ya lo sabes.
> No se comercia en pocos exchanges, cada día en más y su volumen ya es cercano al de btc muchos días.
> Comparte pow con btc y lucha por los mismos recursos que él.
> No se porque me lio en discutir sobre el sexo de los ángeles con una cosa tan obvia, bitcoin es un desarrollo abierto, por lo que puede haber varios equipos peleando, eso es de 1º de bitcoin y será la mayoría económica la que decidirá cual se quedá, y si no entendeís eso no se que pintaís en este mundo. No lo entendeís y la vaís a joder.
> ...



No eres mas que un matón de foro y un troll con la boca muy grande. Mejor.


----------



## sirpask (15 Nov 2017)

Core en su gran mayoría son Ciberpunks, no trabajarían para intereses privados.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Para mi todo esto no encaja EN ABSOLUTO con la idea y filosofía que me atrajo de Bitcoin. Es más bien todo lo contrario. Empresas privadas que ponen desarrolladores bajo nómina, patentes, manipulación de medios de opinión, campañas de desprestigio y ocultación de la verdad... ¿es que no veis el fango?



Pero, pedazo de subnormal, acaso ya has olvidado escandalazo del antbleed (backdoor de los mineros de Bitmain para poder desconectarlos e incluso destruirlos a distancia).

Antbleed - Exposing the malicious backdoor on Antminer S9, T9, R4, L3 and any upgraded firmware since July 2016

¿O la respuesta de Jihan Wu dirigida a discapacitados de tu ralea cuando le pillaron que los antminers tenían instalado el software para poder abusar de la vulnerabilidad del Asicboost? 

Just a moment...

_



Bitmain has tested ASICBOOST on the Testnet but has never used ASICBOOST on the mainnet as implied in Gregory Maxwell’s proposal. We ask conclusive proof from whoever claims this to be false because such baseless claims are toxic for the Bitcoin space. We also believe the math used by Gregory Maxwell is incorrect and that the method is not practical in a production environment.

Our ASIC chips, like those of some other manufacturers, have a circuit design that supports ASICBOOST. However, the ASICBOOST method has not been used by us on the mainnet. We have not seen any evidence yet on the main net that anyone has used it in the patented way.

Bitmain holds the ASICBOOST patent in China. We can legally use it in our own mining farms in China to profit from it and sell the cloud mining contracts to the public. This, however profitable, is not something we would do for the greater good of Bitcoin.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Hemos patentado el Asicboost en China, hemos diseñado el chip de los ASICs para que puedan hacerlo funcionar, hemos instalado el código en el firmware, lo hemos testeado en la testnet, PERO NO LO ESTAMOS HACIENDO FUNCIONAR EN PRODUCCIÓN.

¿Tampoco te acuerdas de Gavin Andressen asintiendo con la cabeza y sonriendo cuando Mike Hearn decía que el proceso de desarrollo descentralizado de Bitcoin era un problema porque era imposible alcanzar decisiones en el desarrollo y que preferían un sistema más jerarquizado y autoritario? Minuto 10:30 del siguiente video:

[youtube]RIafZXRDH7w[/youtube]


Todo esto sí que son realidades, y no las magufadas que tú andas poniendo.


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> El problema no son los datos, sino la argumentacion y las conclusiones. Es necesario puntos de verdad para apuntalar una gran mentira, es manipulación básica.
> 
> Que una empresa privada financie un desarrollo de software libre sobre el que basa su negocio no es nada raro, es lo normal en el sector. Google es una empresa privada y financia la mozilla foundation, con quien compite, casi al 100%. Todo el sector funciona así. Que desarrolladores de Bitcoin y otras criptos trabajen para una empresa de tecnología blockchain es lógico y normal.
> 
> ...



No, el mundo del software libre no funciona como dices. Hay muchas empresas que se aprovechan de todo el desarrollo ya hecho por el software libre y lo adaptan a lo que necesitan, pero gracias a la gpl(en caso de que lleve esa licencia) lo que hagan también tiene que ser soft libre.
Ellos no lo hacen por altruismo, ni amor a la comunidad, lo hacen por beneficio personal. Google fagocito Linux para sacar android ahorrandose muchos millones y apple fagocito bsd para hacer los suyos, safari lo sacaron de khtml de kde, etc.

Lo que dices "Que una empresa privada financie un desarrollo de software libre sobre el que basa su negocio no es nada raro, es lo normal en el sector."
Esta bien, lo que pasa es que bitcoin no es ningún negocio, es un proyecto revolucionario que va a cambiar todo lo que se mueve y lo que no. En bitcoin se hacen negocios, pero *bitcoin no es un negocio*, a ver si queda bien clarito esto.
Si quieren hacer negocios sobre esta base, que nadie se lo impide, que lo hagan como han hecho muchos como storj, augur, los mineros, etc pero que se olviden de llevar ese proyecto revolucionario a sus aguas, independientemente de sus objetivos que por encima son tipo doctor maligno.
Creo que no hay nadie que entienda minimamente lo que supone bitcoin, que no le venga inmediatamente el pensamiento de: no lo permitiran, lo prohibiran, etc. Lo típico de 1º de bitcoin.
Sabiendo que es muy ingenuo pensar que bitcoin no recibirá ataques de todos lados, no se porque con todo lo que están haciendo los de core y el estado que está btc, nada parecido a lo que soñabamos los que compramos hace años, es tan dificil pensar que la manera elegida (entre otras supongo) para acabar con bitcoin es infiltrandose y llevando el río por donde interesa utilizando los medios necesarios y que son la antitesis del mundo del software libre como censura, manipulación, el otro día ataques ddos a bitcoin.com, amenazas, intransigencía, prepotencía diciendo que bitcoin es lo que dicen ellos, etc.
Ahora vienen los financieros old school con sus futuros y sus mierdas y los bitcoñeros frotandose pensando en su to the moon estafando ingenuos. El bussiness as usual tan típico. ¿Y para eso quereís que se imponga bitcoin?, ¿para seguir como hasta ahora pero ahora vosotros ricos?. Dentro de nada el bitcoin será como el oro pero mucho mejor de mover y ahorrará mucho a los bancos, y será controlado por ellos y como el oro ya no representará la libertad económica individual que en su momento representó, igual que bitcoin. Y su valor vendrá simplemente por ser un medio especulativo, sin utilidad real, como el oro igualmente.
Para los que soñamos las cosas de otra manera, para los que seguimos creyendo en bitcoin y la barrida de mierda que va a traer, hace 3 meses paso un suceso, y es que parte de la comunidad les dijo, os meteis ese engendro por el culo, eso no es bitcoin, eso es una mierda y crearon el por ahora llamado bitcoin cash que es el renacimiento en 2017 de lo que bitcoin represento en 2009.
Si no sois capaces de ver eso que es muy fácil de ver os meteís en el grupo de los sospechosos o de los ingénuos.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (15 Nov 2017)

Ojo con las criptomonedas: puede perder hasta la camisa | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## sirpask (15 Nov 2017)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Ojo con las criptomonedas: puede perder hasta la camisa | Economía | EL PAÍS



eso eso, que metan la pasta en Isolux, Abengoa o el Popular..


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Ojo con las criptomonedas: puede perder hasta la camisa | Economía | EL PAÍS



Se nota que desde la bolsa les dieron el toque de que se les está yendo mucha guita a las cripto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que dices "Que una empresa privada financie un desarrollo de software libre sobre el que basa su negocio no es nada raro, es lo normal en el sector."
> Esta bien, lo que pasa es que bitcoin no es ningún negocio, es un proyecto revolucionario que va a cambiar todo lo que se mueve y lo que no. En bitcoin se hacen negocios, pero *bitcoin no es un negocio*, a ver si queda bien clarito esto.



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices.

Bitcoin SÍ es un negocio. Precísamente es la primera CORPORACIÓN DESCENTRALIZADA AUTÓNOMA que ha creado el ser humano. Y esa corporación lo que vende es certidumbre online.

Por supuesto que es un negocio.


----------



## sirpask (15 Nov 2017)

Certidumbre online = seguridad jurídica de verdad


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Nov 2017)

Por cierto, Sirpask, ¿al final empleaste la red Bitcoin para estampillar tu software? Recuerdo que una vez preguntaste cómo podías hacerlo para poder demostrar en el futuro que, en la fecha del estampillado, el software ya existía y demostrar que tenía vinculación contigo.

Te expliqué cómo podías hacerlo de forma rápida y sencilla. ¿Lo hiciste?


----------



## tastas (15 Nov 2017)

No hay manera de que me dejen sacar mis céntimos de Kraken. O no me carga la página o me dice que no tengo nivel para poder hacer retiros. Espero que se quede en susto. 

Mientras tanto, Bisq cada vez tiene más volumen. 
Bisq Trading Volume - Hojas de cálculo de Google


----------



## sirpask (15 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por cierto, Sirpask, ¿al final empleaste la red Bitcoin para estampillar tu software? Recuerdo que una vez preguntaste cómo podías hacerlo para poder demostrar en el futuro que, en la fecha del estampillado, el software ya existía y demostrar que tenía vinculación contigo.
> 
> Te expliqué cómo podías hacerlo de forma rápida y sencilla. ¿Lo hiciste?



Al final no hizo falta por que la empresa externa que lo iba a usar no llego a firmar el contrato.

Pero menuda movida provocamos, al dia siguiente, los notarios fueron TT en tuiter...

La tecnología está ahí para firmar cosas.


----------



## remonster (15 Nov 2017)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Ojo con las criptomonedas: puede perder hasta la camisa | Economía | EL PAÍS



De las preferentes avisaron? Me recuerda los artículos anti-oro justo antes de las grandes subidas


----------



## p_pin (15 Nov 2017)

No lo leí, me da alergía los mass-mierda, pero parece que se refiere principalmente a las icos

Por cierto la cotización tal como dijeron algunas esta cayendo... precisando, cayendo negativamente por encima de los 7.000


----------



## barborico (15 Nov 2017)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Ojo con las criptomonedas: puede perder hasta la camisa | Economía | EL PAÍS



Señal de compra.


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices.
> 
> Bitcoin SÍ es un negocio. Precísamente es la primera CORPORACIÓN DESCENTRALIZADA AUTÓNOMA que ha creado el ser humano. Y esa corporación lo que vende es certidumbre online.
> 
> Por supuesto que es un negocio.



No bitcoin no es un negocio, es un medio de pago q pone el poder en sus usuarios. Si todavía no sabes eso, no me extraña que defiendas lo que defiendes


----------



## bmbnct (15 Nov 2017)

Ha resucitado el gato?

Man Group ofrecerá bitcoin si CME Group cotiza los futuros de la principal criptomoneda | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> No hay manera de que me dejen sacar mis céntimos de Kraken. O no me carga la página o me dice que no tengo nivel para poder hacer retiros. Espero que se quede en susto.
> 
> Mientras tanto, Bisq cada vez tiene más volumen.
> Bisq Trading Volume - Hojas de cálculo de Google



Insite, yo me desesperaba pero al final hice todo lo que me propuse.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 14:13 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Ha resucitado el gato?
> 
> Man Group ofrecerá bitcoin si CME Group cotiza los futuros de la principal criptomoneda | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Si debe haber una pila de pescadores con ganas de echar la caña, pero necesitan las estructuras de robo y manipulación de siempre. Y los bitcoñeros aplaudiendo.
Bitcoin, el verdadero valdrá por su utilidad y disrrupción no por las mierdas de cme, man group y los futuros. Eso se lo dejamos a los trileros de btc.
Va a ser la polla cuando se drenen mogollon de millones ganados con la mierda de btc y sus futuros a bth. Se van a enterar estos hdp de como funciona este mundillo a base de ostias. Ahora las ostias las damos nosotros.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Insite, yo me desesperaba pero al final hice todo lo que me propuse.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 14:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Te escuece el ojete? Vaya caracter agrio te gastas...
Ah... claro que tu mismo lo dices, no eres bitcoñero y BCH esta creciendo como era de esperar para abajo


----------



## carnival (15 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Te escuece el ojete? Vaya caracter agrio te gastas...
> Ah... claro que tu mismo lo dices, no eres bitcoñero y BCH esta creciendo como era de esperar para abajo



Eso es porque todavía no has abierto los ojos, el Bitcoin "güeno" demuestra su superioridad creciendo hacia abajo.


----------



## orbeo (15 Nov 2017)

30 de noviembre


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Si elimino el wallet.dat de Bitcoin Core, se crearía uno nuevo con una nueva dirección?




El archivo wallet.dat contiene muchas direcciones no solo una. Si quieres generar nuevas direcciones puedes hacerlo desde el propio programa y se añaden en ese archivo.

Respecto a tu pregunta, si lo borras, efectivamente se vuelve a crear uno nuevo en cuanto arranques el programa. Pero antes asegurate de que no tienes ningun bitcoin en las direcciones que hay en el wallet.dat viejo porque entonces esos bitcoins estarian perdidos para siempre.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Nov 2017)

y la recarga sin llegarme al exchange... hay que joderse...


----------



## bmbnct (15 Nov 2017)

¡TVE Hablando de Bitcoin! Hoy a las 16:00, Leif Ferreira (CEO y fundador de Bit2Me) ha estado en @rtve (Televisión Española 24H) explicando algunas características de Bitcoin.

Twitter


----------



## remonster (15 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> 30 de noviembre



Pero a bitcoin o el verdadero bitcoin bcash?

No me digas que hasta los de BigBang les están saboteando! 

Seguro que trabajan para Blockstream :XX:


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Le cambian el nombre al evento de Oslo de oslo bitcoin meetup a oslo bitcoin cash meetup
Rebrand to Oslo Bitcoin Cash Meetup - FREE BEER! | Oslo Bitcoin Cash Meetup (Oslo, Noruega) | Meetup

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 15:54 ----------

Está corriendo el rumor que están manteniendo el precio de btc para que no se vaya a 5000 porque saben que como pase esto se van al guano definitivamente al pasarse el dinero, el hashpower y la susum corda a bch. Por supuesto, mantener el btc por encima de 7000 sale caro, a ver lo que aguantan, porque bch sigue estable en sus 1200$ y con el nuevo algo estabilizando tiempos en 10 min bloque haya el hashrate que haya.
El motivo es el olor a mierda que hay en core, sabiendo que todos los ahorros guardados ahí pueden convertirse en humo de la noche a la mañana. No creo q este escenario interese lo más mínimo pero que el 7x de btc este año corrige casi lo daría por hecho y va a joder los ahorros de mucha gente q se metió ahora.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin Gold se hunde. ¿Creéis que en algún momento pumpeará? Quiero más Bitcoñitos gratis y quiero acertar el momento.


----------



## p_pin (15 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Si elimino el wallet.dat de Bitcoin Core, se crearía uno nuevo con una nueva dirección?



A parte de lo que te ha dicho ninfireblade


_4- Tener varias carteras

La cartera Bitcoin-qt utiliza el archivo wallet.dat que encuentre en su directorio con dicho nombre. Si no encuentra ninguno, genera uno nuevo. Por ello, puedes tener varias carteras si renombras dicho archivo. Es decir, se puede tener dos carteras diferentes en el directorio bitcoin llamadas, por ejemplo, wallet.dat.diario y wallet.dat.ahorro de modo que se pueda arrancar el cliente Bitcoin-Qt con la cartera que interese con sólo renombrar una de ellas a wallet.dat y después ejecutar el cliente. Para cambiar de monedero habrá que renombrarlos de nuevo._
Bitcoin para principiantes | Manejo de contraseñas y copias de seguridad - Bitcoin en Español


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Lo único que está sosteniendo a btc es el precio. Como caiga y el de bch suba y se junten, si tuviera btc estaría nerviosillo no vaya a ser que al final solo me quede con unos token que ni siquiera se que significa.


----------



## p_pin (15 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bitcoin Gold se hunde. ¿Creéis que en algún momento pumpeará? Quiero más Bitcoñitos gratis y quiero acertar el momento.



Pero alguien ha conseguido hacer una transacción?


----------



## Arctic (15 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Le cambian el nombre al evento de Oslo de oslo bitcoin meetup a oslo bitcoin cash meetup
> Rebrand to Oslo Bitcoin Cash Meetup - FREE BEER! | Oslo Bitcoin Cash Meetup (Oslo, Noruega) | Meetup
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 15:54 ----------
> ...



A mi me ha llegado el rumor que Belén Esteban se hace pasar por un gallego que pumpea shitcoins en los foros. Estaré atento por si su ortografía e incultura me permiten desenmascararla.


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Hasta los de forbes se inclinan por cash.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2017/11/14/bitcoin-or-bitcoin-cash/2/#

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 16:14 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> A mi me ha llegado el rumor que Belén Esteban se hace pasar por un gallego que pumpea shitcoins en los foros. Estaré atento por si su ortografía e incultura me permiten desenmascararla.



Pues que tengas suerte, creeme que vas a necesitar más que eso.


----------



## p_pin (15 Nov 2017)

No sé si se puso ésto:

*Bitmex acreditará Bitcoin Cash de sus clientes en Bitcoin*
Leer más: 400 Bad Request

_Una de las casas de cambio de opciones más grande de bitcoin, Bitmex, anunció la próxima venta de los Bitcoin Cash (BCH) de sus clientes generados por la bifurcación de agosto y les será devuelto como Bitcoin (BTC). Esta casa de cambio maneja volúmenes de más de $1 mil millones diarios. También anunció la creación de contratos futuros de BCH y una nueva política ante bifurcaciones duras,

Este 15 de noviembre, Bitmex, publicó en el blog de su página web tres anuncios sobre BCH y sobre las próximas bifurcaciones duras de cualquier criptoactivo. Entre la más resaltante está el aviso que para el 31 de diciembre de este año, todos los BCH generados por la retención de Bitcoin de sus clientes en la plataforma serán vendidos por BTC y acreditados como este último a cada cliente. Dicha decisión va a corresponder a todos los clientes que retuvieron BTC en los monederos de la plataforma antes de las 13:17 UTC del 1 de agosto de este año.

Siendo una de las mayores casas de cambio de derivativos de Bitcoin, podría afectar notablemente el precio de BCH.
_


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo único que está sosteniendo a btc es el precio. Como caiga y el de bch suba y se junten, si tuviera btc estaría nerviosillo no vaya a ser que al final solo me quede con unos token que ni siquiera se que significa.



Lo único que sostiene el precio de Bitcoin son los usuarios, los comercios, la descentralización de la minería, la red de nodos, la cantidad y prestigio de sus desarrolladores, el efecto red, la calidad del código, el funcionamiento ininterrumpido por 9 años, el ser disruptivo, la cantidad de exchangers que lo negocian, la potencia de minado, su reconocimiento como divisa por parte incluso de algunos países, etc.

Pero vamos, que coincido contigo en que, si todo eso se degrada, el precio caerá :XX:


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo único que sostiene el precio de Bitcoin son los usuarios, los comercios, la descentralización de la minería, la red de nodos, la cantidad y prestigio de sus desarrolladores, el efecto red, la calidad del código, el funcionamiento ininterrumpido por 9 años, el ser disruptivo, la cantidad de exchangers que lo negocian, la potencia de minado, su reconocimiento como divisa por parte incluso de algunos países, etc.
> 
> Pero vamos, que coincido contigo en que, si todo eso se degrada, el precio caerá :XX:



Anda cuentale esos cuentos a otro que aquí tenemos ya los huevos negros. Sobre todo los comercios y usuarios que pagan 10€ cada vez que mueven una chapa. Btc no vale absolutamente para nada más que para especular. Sw ha sido un timo que no a mejorado nada y muchos creen que es un caballo de troya con su everybody can spend.
No teneís un puto argumento y en reddit cada día aparece unos cuantos admitiendo que estaba equivocado y pidiendo perdón. A ver si espabilaís que tempoco quiero q os quedeís sin nada.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 16:45 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> No sé si se puso ésto:
> 
> *Bitmex acreditará Bitcoin Cash de sus clientes en Bitcoin*
> Leer más: 400 Bad Request
> ...



Ya veremos en que condiciones llega btc a la cena de fin de año. Seguro q llega borracho.8:

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 17:20 ----------

It’s Not Bitcoin Classic, Or Bitcoin Cash. It’s Bitcoin Clashic!


----------



## Rajoy (15 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo único que está sosteniendo a btc es el precio. Como caiga y el de bch suba y se junten, si tuviera btc estaría nerviosillo no vaya a ser que al final solo me quede con unos token que ni siquiera se que significa.



Y como os juntéis tu y Belen Esteban el coeficiente intelectual conjunto va a salirse de las gráficas ... pero por abajo, claro. Entre la mierda que posteas y tu dominio del lenguaje y del refranero, es de vergüenza ajena leerte.
Pero que le vamos a hacer: no por mucho amanecer, me levanto mas trempado.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2017)

Otra vez que sube por encima de 7000$. Me LOL.

Lo que dijimos, que podían ser unos dias complicados, pero el largo plazo normalmente se impone.

Luego que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. Que pena que Tixel no aceptase mi apuesta a pesar de la seguridad que parecía transmitir en sus palabras. En el fondo parece que algo de inteligencia tiene. Se podría haber dejado 1 BCH fácil en el intento. A mi me ha jodido el plan.

Saludos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Otra vez que sube por encima de 7000$. Me LOL.
> 
> Lo que dijimos, que podían ser unos dias complicados, pero el largo plazo normalmente se impone.
> 
> ...



si es un bocachancla, seguro que ni los ha cambiado a bitcoin cash. 

y bien que hace....


----------



## tastas (15 Nov 2017)

Kraken ni contesta los archivos de soporte. Quién me mandaría a mi salirme de Bisq.


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Hora exacta de que va a pasar lo contrario a lo que dice Edu.R. Btc pabajo, alts y cash arriba, antes lo dice y antes pasa...lo contrario::


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Kraken ni contesta los archivos de soporte. Quién me mandaría a mi salirme de Bisq.



Van lentos como demonios, tardé 3 meses en sacar unos miles de $ que se agenciaron pos problemas con las cuentas.

¿qué problema concreto tienes?, yo he pasado por unos cuantos

Un saludo


----------



## tastas (15 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Van lentos como demonios, tardé 3 meses en sacar unos miles de $ que se agenciaron pos problemas con las cuentas.
> 
> ¿qué problema concreto tienes?, yo he pasado por unos cuantos
> 
> Un saludo



Para operar ya me estaba costando. Pero a base de insistir, consigues operar.
Pero leyendo que hay problemas se me encendió la alarma y quiero dejar mi cuenta vacía, me da igual que sea en eur o btc. Para retirar te pone que la función no está disponible, y recargando la página mil veces hay una que vez que te dice que en tu nivel (tier 2) no puedo sacar. Son 1000 euros así que ese error es falso. Lo he intentado tanto en eur como en btc y nada. No hay manera.
He enviado un mail para dar por culo y me han autorrespondido que no abren tickets de soporte, que me mire las FAQ. En twitter dicen que están trabajando en ello.
Espero que se quede en susto. No vuelvo a kraken, y estaré un buen tiempo sin pisar un exchange descentralizado. Puede (espero) que sea la última vez.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Hora exacta de que va a pasar lo contrario a lo que dice Edu.R. Btc pabajo, alts y cash arriba, antes lo dice y antes pasa...lo contrario::



Yo llevo leyendo e intentando aprender de criptos casi 4 añitos, tu no sé lo que llevas, a mi que el BTC baje las próximas 2 horas de forma continuada me importa un pimiento.

A ti te va la vida en ello. Esa es la diferencia.


----------



## Emeregildo (15 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Para operar ya me estaba costando. Pero a base de insistir, consigues operar.
> Pero leyendo que hay problemas se me encendió la alarma y quiero dejar mi cuenta vacía, me da igual que sea en eur o btc. Para retirar te pone que la función no está disponible, y recargando la página mil veces hay una que vez que te dice que en tu nivel (tier 2) no puedo sacar. Son 1000 euros así que ese error es falso. Lo he intentado tanto en eur como en btc y nada. No hay manera.
> He enviado un mail para dar por culo y me han autorrespondido que no abren tickets de soporte, que me mire las FAQ. En twitter dicen que están trabajando en ello.
> Espero que se quede en susto. No vuelvo a kraken, y estaré un buen tiempo sin pisar un exchange descentralizado. Puede (espero) que sea la última vez.




Yo acabo de sacar una cantidad importante de Kraken sin problemas. Eso si, es una puta verguenza el funcionamineto de su página durante los dos últimos meses. Después de dos años usándolo se acabo con Kraken


----------



## Morfosintáctico (15 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ti te va la vida en ello. Esa es la diferencia.



Su obsesión ya no es la de una persona que se aburre en su oficina, o que está en paro y tiene todo el día libre para estar enmierdando acá y allá. Eso podía ser en otros casos.

El tipo este tiene un problema mental, que debería hacérselo mirar. Y no tardar mucho en ello, por su propia salud.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (15 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Para operar ya me estaba costando. Pero a base de insistir, consigues operar.
> Pero leyendo que hay problemas se me encendió la alarma y quiero dejar mi cuenta vacía, me da igual que sea en eur o btc. Para retirar te pone que la función no está disponible, y recargando la página mil veces hay una que vez que te dice que en tu nivel (tier 2) no puedo sacar. Son 1000 euros así que ese error es falso. Lo he intentado tanto en eur como en btc y nada. No hay manera.
> He enviado un mail para dar por culo y me han autorrespondido que no abren tickets de soporte, que me mire las FAQ. En twitter dicen que están trabajando en ello.
> Espero que se quede en susto. No vuelvo a kraken, y estaré un buen tiempo sin pisar un exchange descentralizado. Puede (espero) que sea la última vez.



Yo tengo la friolera de 450€ (epa! 50€ de beneficios llevo). Y cuando los tenía en EUR me salía el aviso del tier 3 (soy tier 2 de momento). 

He vuelto a meter los euros en BTC visto que no puedo hacer gran cosa más, y ahora que no tengo saldo en euros sí que puedo hacer cashouts milagrosamente... Mala pinta tiene.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 Nov 2017)

Y ¿A cuanto están pagando el bitcoincash en Zimbawe?


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Para operar ya me estaba costando. Pero a base de insistir, consigues operar.
> Pero leyendo que hay problemas se me encendió la alarma y quiero dejar mi cuenta vacía, me da igual que sea en eur o btc. Para retirar te pone que la función no está disponible, y recargando la página mil veces hay una que vez que te dice que en tu nivel (tier 2) no puedo sacar. Son 1000 euros así que ese error es falso. Lo he intentado tanto en eur como en btc y nada. No hay manera.
> He enviado un mail para dar por culo y me han autorrespondido que no abren tickets de soporte, que me mire las FAQ. En twitter dicen que están trabajando en ello.
> Espero que se quede en susto. No vuelvo a kraken, y estaré un buen tiempo sin pisar un exchange descentralizado. Puede (espero) que sea la última vez.



No he tenido problemas, acabo de retirar unos Dash ahora mismo y en 5 minutos lo tenía en el wallet, unos 4000$.

No te preocupes en demasía, prueba quizá desde móvil o tablet.

Para ser un exchanger de referencia, por ejemplo poloniex le da mil vueltas, tanto en velocidad de ejecución, acceso, variedad...

Lo único que tiene de bueno es que puedes operar en divisas fiat varias, si no ya estaría muerto como exchanger, pero ese factor hoy en día es el que marca la diferencia.

Acabarás limpiando tu cuenta, insiste estos días, pero no deberías de tener a la larga demasaidos problemas.

Suerte.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> como que un fork de bitcoin cash?
> 
> explica, eso significa otra cripto mas que se bifurca de bitcoin cash? ienso:





tixel dijo:


> Te vas a las escuela y te aprendes la diferencia entre un hard fork y una bifurcación, que a este hilo se debería venir cagado de casa.
> Dentro de menos de una hora se activa el nuevo algo de cash, a partir de entonces la cadena que va a ir a trompicones (todavia más) va a ser la de btc. Avisados quedaís.



tocate los cojones bocachancla..... ::

http://bitcoinclashic.org

No es Bitcoin Classic ni Bitcoin Cash. ¡Es Bitcoin Clashic!

con otra replica de BCH el que se tendria que empezar a hacer caquita eres tu y el bch,bth y el btc-axa

Avisado quedas ::


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo llevo leyendo e intentando aprender de criptos casi 4 añitos, tu no sé lo que llevas, a mi que el BTC baje las próximas 2 horas de forma continuada me importa un pimiento.
> 
> A ti te va la vida en ello. Esa es la diferencia.



Pues si a ti te la suda que baje btc, imagínate a mi que lo deseo en lo más profundo de mi corazón


----------



## orbeo (15 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Y ¿A cuanto están pagando el bitcoincash en Zimbawe?



Si alguien está pensando en hacer arbitraje que no pierda el tiempo. 

Yo lo intenté y entre el spread y que el exchange no tiene liquidez, además de las comisiones de andar moviendo los btc, mal negocio.


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

VaReLaDaS dijo:


> Su obsesión ya no es la de una persona que se aburre en su oficina, o que está en paro y tiene todo el día libre para estar enmierdando acá y allá. Eso podía ser en otros casos.
> 
> El tipo este tiene un problema mental, que debería hacérselo mirar. Y no tardar mucho en ello, por su propia salud.



Y. Cual es doctor? Este hilo es una mina

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 22:02 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> tocate los cojones bocachancla..... ::
> 
> http://bitcoinclashic.org
> 
> ...



Vas con retraso, y no me voy a ensañar. Eso ya lo puse hace horas.


----------



## sirpask (15 Nov 2017)

Kraken se puso de moda, pero nose, yo siempre he recomendado y operado con Poloniex + Localbitcoins + mi clave privada.

Poloniex solamente me dió un susto una vez, pero por lo demas va muy bien.

Eso si, hay que comprender que mientras el dinero está en otra empresa, no es tuyo.

Y sobre las bajadas de Bitcoins u otras criptos, yo aun no he padecido una bajada de 3 dígitos, he estado cerca pero no. Y no se acaba el mundo, hay que estar preparado para ello, de echo las personas que actualmente estan en criptoland y no pueden aguantar la desaparición total de su inversión... que inviertan en otra cosa.

Mirar, yo y unos pocos de por aquí nos llevamos bastante bien con los desarrolladores y partners de Ardor y nos lo han dicho mucha veces, todo su proyecto depende de que el 1 de enero su software no tenga un bug. Si lo tiene, esa cripto esta prácticamente muerta, y si no, el camino sigue siendo muy duro, por que aunque su tecnología es superior a muchas del TOP10 no tienen sus millonarios sponsors que les permiten incluso cagarla con el software, tener bugs y seguir con un gran cap y volumen.

Esta guerra es a largo plazo, muy largo plazo y al final el top 5 estará formado por una Blockchain publica, libre y anonima; otra solo publica, libre; otra privada y libre; otra privada y anonima; Y la de los bancos centrales privada.

el resto de industria sobre blockchain, se modificará para crear soluciones a capas superiores mas especificas, a no ser que alguien encuentre algo muy inovador y revolucionario... pero ni cambiar el algoritmo, ni cambiar el POS o el POW, ni ampliar el tamaño de bloque, ni el tiempo de recalculo de dificultad va a cambiar los cimientos que ya se han fraguado.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y. Cual es doctor? Este hilo es una mina
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 22:02 ----------
> 
> ...



aqui el unico retrasao eres tu, que decias que no habia hard fork.

y donde esta eso que dices que has puesto de http://bitcoinclashic.org/ ?

vaya mentirioso manipulador, dice que no se va a ensañar, si eres un mentiroso, enseña que has vendido los bitcoin por bch, eres un mongolo.


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Y sobre las bajadas de Bitcoins u otras criptos, yo aun no he padecido una bajada de 3 dígitos, he estado cerca pero no. Y no se acaba el mundo, hay que estar preparado para ello, de echo las personas que actualmente estan en criptoland y no pueden aguantar la desaparición total de su inversión... que inviertan en otra cosa.
> 
> .



A que te refieres?

una bajada de 3 dígitos es un 100% o sea que vele 0...quiebra, banca rota...cagada total

O te refieres que has visto bajar tu cuenta en $ por ejemplo 999$? 


En cuanto a lo que aportas de Ardor has dado en el clavo, la clave a veces no es ser el mejor...la clave es ser el más famoso o rico...si la clave fuera ser el mejor los presidentes del gobierno por ejemplo no serían tan malos como son.


Un saludo


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Nov 2017)

*hay que actualizar las cantidades a:

Bitcoin:	$122B

All Cryptocurrencies: $219B*

para llegar a [X] se tiene que revalorizar...

*12x* USD in circulation

*67x* Gold Market Cap

*254x* Physical Money

*547x *Stock Market

*685x* All Money


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Nov 2017)

Adeu Zcash, Monero y Dash, adeu

Finally! Real privacy for Bitcoin transactions from some Core developers : Bitcoin


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Adeu Zcash, Monero y Dash, adeu
> 
> Finally! Real privacy for Bitcoin transactions from some Core developers : Bitcoin



Buena noticia para BTC ::


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Adeu Zcash, Monero y Dash, adeu
> 
> Finally! Real privacy for Bitcoin transactions from some Core developers : Bitcoin



Por mucha privacidad que le metan a btc, no es ese su problema precisamente, pero lo otro ni tocarlo. o sea que va a ser que no el adeu ese, hasta que btc funcione como DASH va a pasar tiempo. Y ya dicen que es una tecnología en pañales que le queda mucho. Si esto es lo único que teneís en btc apañaos vaís.
Curioso:Miras las graficas diarias de bch, dash, etc y son clavadas.


----------



## bavech (15 Nov 2017)

Empezó como con 84% y va en 44% de potencia de minado...

Puro show para crear incertidumbre..


----------



## tixel (15 Nov 2017)

bavech dijo:


> Puro show para crear incertidumbre..



Ya os lo dije, no dejeís el papel de vater muy lejos.


----------



## bavech (15 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Adeu Zcash, Monero y Dash, adeu
> 
> Finally! Real privacy for Bitcoin transactions from some Core developers : Bitcoin



:Aplauso: lo que no me queda claro es si realmente Bitcoin mira a las alt toma buenas idea y las copia o hay algo de participación de los genios de las alts con Core, ¿se lee algo por ahí? ¿trabajaran juntos? o simplemente los Core de Bitcoin van y copian.. lo que no tiene nada de malo, así es el software libre..


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2017)

Aun habiendo sido días duros para BTC, se acerca otra vez a máximos (falta y tardará unos dias, pero lo superará).

Lo que digo siempre, le ponen palos en las ruedas y de vez en cuando baja la cotización, pero en cuanto le quitan los palos, otra vez para arriba.

Y algunos disfrutan 3-4 días, y luego les tocan 3-4 meses de sufrimiento y de estar callados como putas, hasta esos 3-4 días en los que otra vez hay algún inconveniente... y asi ad-eternum.


----------



## sirpask (16 Nov 2017)

Un poco de leña a la hoguera que hace frio...

4 developers have currently commit access: @orionwl @pwuille @MarcoFalke and myself.
It's a burden. It's for those who are willing to review and test code and keep up with the ~80 github comments per day. It's not always fun and it's certainly not a privilege.

Twitter


joder, revisar 80 peticiones diarias... que locura. Pero si se quiere un código fuerte asi tiene que ser.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 00:56 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Adeu Zcash, Monero y Dash, adeu
> 
> Finally! Real privacy for Bitcoin transactions from some Core developers : Bitcoin



Añado droga de la buena:
https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/1066.pdf

Bueno, la que le corresponde.


----------



## mack008 (16 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Adeu Zcash, Monero y Dash, adeu
> 
> Finally! Real privacy for Bitcoin transactions from some Core developers : Bitcoin



y pivx

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (16 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No he tenido problemas, acabo de retirar unos Dash ahora mismo y en 5 minutos lo tenía en el wallet, unos 4000$.
> 
> No te preocupes en demasía, prueba quizá desde móvil o tablet.
> 
> ...



Ya está, ha funcionado perfectamente esta mañana. Me va a costar mucho volver a entrar a un exchange tradicional.

-----------

Me paso al hilo de Bitcoin Cash para ver qué se está haciendo desde ahí para mejorar la privacidad del Bishcoin. Ah, no, que has estadoocupados volviendo a un algoritmo de minado más parecido al de Papá. Ah, no, que como no hay Segwit, cualquier mejora como esta es impensable a día de hoy.
Además, quién quiere privacidad? Si tienes algo que ocultar es porque estás haciendo algo malo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Aquí el único que habla del últimamente famoso, chain dead spiral soy yo y eso que *no tengo btc y por tanto estoy a salvo*.



Toma, tu "chain dead spiral", mequetrefe:







Menos mal que "no tienes Bitcoin (tendrás Bcrash) y, por tanto, estás a salvo". :XX:


----------



## Arctic (16 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Aun habiendo sido días duros para BTC, se acerca otra vez a máximos (falta y tardará unos dias, pero lo superará).
> 
> Lo que digo siempre, le ponen palos en las ruedas y de vez en cuando baja la cotización, pero en cuanto le quitan los palos, otra vez para arriba.
> 
> Y algunos disfrutan 3-4 días, y luego les tocan 3-4 meses de sufrimiento y de estar callados como putas, hasta esos 3-4 días en los que otra vez hay algún inconveniente... y asi ad-eternum.



Algo tienes que estar mirando mal. El gurú Tixel ha dicho que se va al guano. Y Tixel no falla.


----------



## michinato (16 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Adeu Zcash, Monero y Dash, adeu
> 
> Finally! Real privacy for Bitcoin transactions from some Core developers : Bitcoin





Bueno, las CT es solo una de las cosas que Monero implementa desde hace tiempo para conseguir la privacidad. 

Lo que ahora han encontrado algunos de core es una manera de hacerlo bastante más eficiente (ya se verá si esta manera de eficientarlo se puede aplicar a Monero).


De hecho me quedo con un comentario de Greg Maxwell en el propio hilo de reddit que cito:



> *Monero does the right thing with effectively forcing usage of its privacy technology... if CT were mature now, and we could turn back time I'd certainly have wanted to see it mandatory in Bitcoin on day one*
> But monero makes other pretty serious trade-offs. This makes it doubtful to me that it would be generally superior to Bitcoin ever-- but* unlike most other altcoins, in my view, it at least has a reason to exist today*.



Puede parecer poco, pero para los que conocemos el habitual tono arrogante, despectivo y fanático de un Bitcoin maximalist como Maxwell, esto suena a gloria.



-


----------



## bmbnct (16 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¡TVE Hablando de Bitcoin! Hoy a las 16:00, Leif Ferreira (CEO y fundador de Bit2Me) ha estado en @rtve (Televisión Española 24H) explicando algunas características de Bitcoin.
> 
> Twitter



El video para los que no lo pudimos ver: Bit2me en rtve


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Toma, tu "chain dead spiral", mequetrefe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mi que algún minero se ha hecho muy rico especulando con estas dos monedas y luego ha enganchado a muchos pardillos o asustados con el pump. Ahora tiene toda la pinta de que bch se va a desangrar poco a poco.


----------



## Cetero (16 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Bitcoin Price Soars To $13,000 In Desperate Zimbabwe | Zero Hedge



Esto define como veo yo el Bitcoin. Como un oro digital.
Muy bueno como reserva de valor (como dicen los bitcoñeros, puedes irte a la otra punta del mundo con una lista de palabras y allí recuperar el dinero sin problemas de aduanas).
Es una moneda mundial que no puede controlar ningún gobierno. Y en circunstancias como Zimbawe u otros paises parecidos es genial.
Pero reconozco que no lo veo para pagar el café. Como funciona ahora, todo el mundo tiene que almacenar mis pagos del café y los del resto del mundo, con lo que la blockchain crecería mucho.

Eso sí, tengo la sensación que a medida que vaya aumentado su uso como reserva de valor se haran cosas para poder pagar el café con ella, pero sin almacenarse en la blockchain.
De todas formas tampoco pagamos el café con onzas de oro, y también estan bien como reserva de valor.


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Nov 2017)

hola tixel, como va esa diarrea matutina?

Bitcoin Cash -18.99%







no se te ve hoy muy hablador..... ::


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

Nuevo artículo sobre el próximo "contrato de futuros" de BTC
Fondos y bancos se preparan para asaltar el bitcoin con los futuros y derivados de CME - Bolsamanía.com

Ojo a ésto: (lo dice el mismo ceo de CME)

_La idea del operador de derivados no es frenar la volatilidad en las crptodivisas, sino ofrecer la oportunidad a los grandes inversores de “ponerse cortos en el bitcoin, si lo desean”, ha explicado el CEO del CME -algo que ahora mismo es inviable- con el fin, según Duffy, de “domesticar al salvaje bitcoin”._


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2017)

Alguien sabe algo de esto? Bicheando en coinmarketcap veo que

BitCore - BTX Claiming Service

Hubo otro fork de BTC hace poco, a subido un 69,22% y se a puesto en $ 41.50...


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Nov 2017)

otra con nombrecito con mucha I+D como IOTA.....[ID+iota]

Tokens backed by Assets - Assets backed by Expertise - Realisto.io ...... PA LOS MAS LISTOS ::

tixel, has comprado ya unos pocos? ::

---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 11:31 ----------

Bitcoin Crash perdiendo las 4 cifras....	$997 *-23.00%*


----------



## Claudius (16 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Adeu Zcash, Monero y Dash, adeu
> 
> Finally! Real privacy for Bitcoin transactions from some Core developers : Bitcoin




_This technology is far *too premature* to propose for inclusion into Bitcoin._


Update: As /u/pwuille pointed out, while *the size overhead is 3X* (or less per transaction w/ coinjoin), the CPU overhead for verification is still an order of magnitude higher than regular transactions. But we'll know more once they start working on an implementation.


El status de uso de implementación de la mayor reforma tecnológica en Bitcoin en los 2 últimos años. ( pulsar since activation link)
SegWit Charts


Como industria que es todo el entorno de Bitcoin, será, lo que sea, cuando 'la industria' cubriéndose con la palabra comunidad decida que sea. Ya se sabe: Si funciona, no lo toques. Que es muy rentable.





Spoiler



De la wikipedia hispana:

*Red Hat*

Red Hat, Inc.
RedHatHeadquartersRaleigh.jpg
Tipo	Privada (NYSE:RHT)
Industria	Software
Estatus legal	sociedad por acciones
Fundación	1993
Fundador(es)	Bob Young
Marc Ewing
Sede	Raleigh, Carolina del Norte
100 East Davie Street
Productos	Red Hat Enterprise Linux
Fedora Core
Ingresos	Crecimiento $1330 millones USD (2013)
Beneficio neto $150 millones USD (2013)
Empleados	6100 (([2014]))
Dependiente de	S&P 500
Sitio web	The world's open source leader
[editar datos en Wikidata]
Red Hat Inc. es la compañía responsable de la creación y mantenimiento de una distribución del sistema operativo GNU/Linux que lleva el mismo nombre: Red Hat Enterprise Linux, pero también de Fedora y de CentOS. Así mismo, en el mundo del middleware patrocina jboss.org, y distribuye la versión profesional bajo la marca JBoss Enterprise.

Red Hat es famoso en todo el mundo por los diferentes esfuerzos orientados a apoyar el movimiento del software libre. No sólo trabajan en el desarrollo de una de las distribuciones más populares de Linux, sino también en la comercialización de diferentes productos y servicios basados en software de código abierto. Asimismo, poseen una amplia infraestructura en la que se cuentan más de 6.000 empleados en 28 lugares del mundo.

Programadores empleados de Red Hat han desarrollado múltiples paquetes de software libre, los cuales han beneficiado a toda la comunidad. Algunas de las contribuciones más notables han sido la creación de un sistema de empaquetación de software (RPM), y varias utilidades para la administración y configuración de equipos, como sndconfig o mouseconfig.

Algunas de las distribuciones basadas en RedHat Linux más importantes son: Mandriva Linux, Yellow Dog Linux (sólo para PowerPC), CentOS (compilada a partir de las fuentes de Red Hat), y Scientific Linux (mantenida por los laboratorios de física CERN y Fermilab y usada en las computadoras que controlan el LHC).

*Red Hat Linux*

Red hat.png
Desarrollador
Red Hat
The world's open source leader
Información general
Modelo de desarrollo	Software de código abierto
Última versión estable	9
31 de marzo de 2003
Núcleo	Linux
Tipo de núcleo	Monolítico
Licencia	GPL
Estado actual	Sin desarrollo
En español	?
[editar datos en Wikidata]
Red Hat es una distribución Linux creada por Red Hat,1​ que llegó a ser una de las más populares en los entornos de usuarios domésticos hasta el 22 de septiembre de 2003 cuando los proyectos Fedora y Red Hat se fusionaron.

La versión 1.0 fue presentada el 3 de noviembre de 1994.2​ Y aunque no es tan antigua como la legendaria distribución Slackware, sí que ostenta el título de una de las más clásicas y robustas.

Fue la primera distribución en usar RPM como su formato de paquete, y fue la que sirvió de punto de partida para otras distribuciones, tales como la orientada hacia PC de escritorio Mandrake Linux (originalmente Red Hat Linux con KDE), Yellow Dog Linux, la cual se inició desde Red Hat Linux con soporte para PowerPC, y ASPLinux (Red Hat Linux con mejor soporte para caracteres no-Latinos).

Desde el 2003, Red Hat ha desplazado su enfoque hacia el mercado de los negocios con la distribución Red Hat Enterprise Linux y la versión no comercial Fedora Core. Red Hat Linux 9, la versión final, llegó oficialmente al final de su vida útil el 30 de abril de 2004, aunque el proyecto Fedora Legacy continuó publicando actualizaciones, hasta ser abandonado dicho proyecto a finales del año 2006.


*Ubuntu*


Ubuntu
Parte de la familia Linux
Ubuntu logo
Ubuntu 17.10
Desarrollador
Canonical Ltd. / Fundación Ubuntu
ubuntu.com
Información general
*Modelo de desarrollo	Software libre y de código abierto con componentes de Software propietario*

_(El gran negocio de usar horas de programadores gratis, para luego inyectar unas líneas y venderlas)_

Lanzamiento inicial	*20 de octubre de 2004*

( casi una década después que RedHat)

Última versión estable	17.10 (nombre clave Artful Aardvark) (info)
19 de octubre de 2017 (26 días)
Núcleo	Linux
Tipo de núcleo	Monolítico
Interfaz gráfica por defecto	Unity (11.04 - 17.04),
GNOME (4.10 - 10.10, 17.10+)
Plataformas soportadas	
*x86, x86-64, ARM1​
(PowerPC, SPARC e IA-64 en versiones antiguas)*
Sistema de gestión de paquetes	dpkg + APT, destacando front-ends como Centro de software de Ubuntu
Método de actualización	APT, destacando el front-end Gestor de actualizaciones
Licencia	GPL, y otras licencias libres
Estado actual	En desarrollo
Idiomas	Multilingüe (más de 130)2​
En español	Sí
Soporte técnico
Recibe soporte técnico y actualizaciones de seguridad en periodos variables, dependiendo de la versión.
↓Véase: Lanzamientos y soporte
[editar datos en Wikidata]
Ubuntu es una distribución del sistema operativo GNU/Linux y que se distribuye como software libre, la cual durante un tiempo incluyó su propio entorno de escritorio denominado Unity, actualmente utiliza GNOME, como en sus orígenes. Su nombre proviene de la ética homónima, en la que se habla de la existencia de uno mismo como cooperación de los demás.

Está orientado al usuario promedio, con un fuerte enfoque en la facilidad de uso y en mejorar la experiencia del usuario. Está compuesto de múltiple software normalmente distribuido bajo una licencia libre o de código abierto. Estadísticas web sugieren que la cuota de mercado de Ubuntu dentro de las distribuciones Linux es, aproximadamente, del 49 %,3​4​ y con una tendencia a aumentar como servidor web.5​

Su patrocinador, Canonical, es una compañía británica propiedad del empresario sudafricano Mark Shuttleworth. Ofrece el sistema de manera gratuita, y se financia por medio de servicios vinculados al sistema operativo6​7​ y vendiendo soporte técnico.8​ Además, al mantenerlo libre y gratuito, la empresa es capaz de aprovechar los desarrolladores de la comunidad para mejorar los componentes de su sistema operativo. Extraoficialmente, la comunidad de desarrolladores proporciona soporte para otras derivaciones de Ubuntu, con otros entornos gráficos, como Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu MATE, Edubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Mythbuntu, Ubuntu GNOME y Lubuntu.9​

Canonical, además de mantener Ubuntu, también provee de una versión orientada a servidores, Ubuntu Server, una versión para empresas, Ubuntu Business Desktop Remix, una para televisores, Ubuntu TV, otra versión para tabletas Ubuntu Tablet,10​ también Ubuntu Phone11​ y una para usar el escritorio desde teléfonos inteligentes, Ubuntu for Android.12​13​14​

Cada seis meses se publica una nueva versión de Ubuntu. Esta recibe soporte por parte de Canonical durante nueve meses por medio de actualizaciones de seguridad, parches para bugs críticos y actualizaciones menores de programas. Las versiones LTS (Long Term Support), que se liberan cada dos años,15​ reciben soporte durante cinco años en los sistemas de escritorio y de servidor.16​

Inicio de Ubuntu[editar]
Ubuntu es una bifurcación del código base del proyecto Debian.17​ El objetivo inicial era hacer de Debian una distribución más fácil de usar y entender para los usuarios finales, corrigiendo varios errores de este y haciendo más sencillas algunas tareas como la gestión de programas. Su primer lanzamiento fue el 20 de octubre de 2004.18​

Ubuntu usa primariamente software libre, haciendo excepciones en el caso de varios controladores privativos (además de firmware y software). Antes de cada lanzamiento, se lleva a cabo una importación de paquetes, desde Debian, aplicando las modificaciones específicas de Ubuntu. Un mes antes del lanzamiento, comienza un proceso de congelación de importaciones, ayudando a que los desarrolladores puedan asegurar que el software sea suficientemente estable.

Desde el inicio del proyecto, Shuttleworth proporcionó el soporte económico gracias a los beneficios obtenidos después de vender su empresa Thawte a VeriSign, por unos 575 millones de dólares estadounidenses.19​

El 8 de julio de 2005, Shuttleworth anunció la creación de la Fundación Ubuntu y aportaron 10 millones de dólares como presupuesto inicial. El propósito de la fundación es el de asegurar soporte y desarrollo para todas las futuras versiones de Ubuntu.20​

El 12 de marzo de 2009, Ubuntu anunció soporte para plataformas externas de administración de computación en nube, como Amazon EC2.21​




A principios de 2009 los ingenieros y diseñadores de Canonical se dan cuenta de que la gestión de paquetes e instalación de aplicaciones es demasiado fragmentada y hasta compleja, por ende se planifica la creación de una aplicación central para el manejo e instalación de aplicaciones. En octubre de 2009 Canonical lanza oficialmente el Centro de software de Ubuntu (Ubuntu Software Center), permite buscar, instalar, desinstalar aplicaciones, y además permite agregar repositorios de terceros.22​
(Esto es lo que hoy hace que Ubuntu tenga el 50% de cuota de mercado) de todas las versiones que hay, que son decenas. 

En octubre de 2010 se introduce la venta de aplicaciones por medio de pagos en línea en el Centro de software de Ubuntu.23​

El 3 de junio de 2010, Mark Shuttleworth anuncia el trabajo en conjunto con el proyecto Linaro y su desarrollo de código abierto para Linux en procesadores con tecnología ARM.24​ A fines de septiembre se da a conocer antes del lanzamiento de Ubuntu 10.10, que esta versión incluiría un mejor y más estable soporte para procesadores ARM.25​

En octubre y noviembre de 2010, se anuncian drásticos e importantes cambios en el escritorio de Ubuntu, la inclusión de la interfaz de usuario Unity (creada por Canonical), la cual será utilizada en la versión de escritorio de Ubuntu.26​ También Mark Shuttleworth anuncia que en futuras versiones de Ubuntu, Unity se implementará en el servidor gráfico Wayland, y no en el servidor gráfico X (como se hacía habitualmente).27​ Sin embargo, en 2013 se decide que no será Wayland el servidor gráfico elegido, sino que uno nuevo creado por Canonical, llamado Mir.

El 18 de enero de 2011, Mark Shuttleworth anuncia la inclusión de aplicaciones creadas en Qt para ser lanzadas a partir de «Natty+1» (después del lanzamiento de Ubuntu 11.04) y en futuras versiones de Ubuntu. Una de las metas de esta decisión es facilitar la integración al sistema de aplicaciones Qt, en comparación con las típicas aplicaciones desarrolladas en GTK que lucen nativas en la interfaz de usuario de Ubuntu. Para terminar con las dificultades técnicas de configuración y preferencias del sistema entre Qt y GTK, se crearán enlaces dconf para las aplicaciones Qt, con lo que se pretende centralizar la configuración del sistema, ya sea GTK o Qt, en un solo lugar.28​

El 9 de marzo de 2011, Canonical anuncia la discontinuidad de 'Ubuntu Netbook Edition', debido a la integración de la interfaz Unity en su versión de escritorio a partir de Ubuntu 11.04, y así eliminar la redundancia de sus versiones con un mismo escritorio. Canonical también anuncia que los nombres 'Ubuntu Desktop Edition' y 'Ubuntu Server Edition' se eliminan, dejando solamente el nombre 'Ubuntu' para uso en todo tipo de computadoras,
(La creación de la marca)
y 'Ubuntu Server' para su uso en servidores.29​



La tecnología no se crea, ni se destruye, tan solo se transforma. (Gandalf el Gris)


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Nov 2017)

menos mal que tixel vendio anoche antes de acostarse jajajajajaja


----------



## tixel (16 Nov 2017)

Una noticia habando de los futuros y eft que pueden llegar muy pronto a btc. Dentro de nada ya tendremos bitcoins de papel y toda la mierda que hay en el oro que inevitablemente manipularan el precio del bitcoin. Quizá sea bueno para dar un pelotazo ya que va a facilitar mucho la compra por institucionales, y que se ponga la primera piedra para que saquen EFT e incluso para que grandes como Amazon por fin se decidan a entrar. Pero eso es cualquier cosa menos lo que yo soñe cuando conocí bitcoin en el 2012. Habrá que empezar a tomar a btc como un instrumento especulativo, encadenado al poder de siempre, en el que van a cazar el dinero de mucha gente.
Estaba claro que no iban a dejar que unos cyberpunks les jodieran el chiringuito y se hicieran millonarios por la jeta. Menos mal que hay alternativas.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 12:02 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Esto es digno de estudio y análisis profundo. Puede que estemos en un Mt.Gox 2.0 y la fiesta no dure mucho: The Bitfinex Dilemma: Blow up now, or try a Hail-Mary to retain in business.
> 
> Por mi parte lo voy a investigar y decidiré si es sensato soltar lastre, pero no solo en BTC, sino en todo...



De los tether está saliendo algo oscuro todos los días. No es mala idea lo que dices, está todo muy burbujeado y hay mucho mal rollo y revuelta.
Deberías echarle un vistazo a USDT, yo lo tengo en pendientes, es una moneda de esas pegadas al dolar y al euro pero que tiene como colateral las waves (creo). No tiene demasiada capitalización 4 millones y bitEUR unos ridiculos 80.000, pero yo a hacienda no le doy de comer y en tether no metó ni la calderilla. Tendría que investigar un poco por ahí. Lo que molaba es despues poder guardarlo en el ledger. A ver si investigo algo por ahí.


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Una noticia habando de los futuros y eft que pueden llegar muy pronto a btc.



EFT? Técnica de Liberación Emocional ) :XX: 

no seran ETF? 

las siglas tampoco se te dan muy bien....:rolleye:


----------



## tixel (16 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Nuevo artículo sobre el próximo "contrato de futuros" de BTC
> Fondos y bancos se preparan para asaltar el bitcoin con los futuros y derivados de CME - Bolsamanía.com
> 
> Ojo a ésto: (lo dice el mismo ceo de CME)
> ...



Ojisimo, eso ya lo puse hace una semana, que muy posiblemente estos cabrones se pusieran cortos para para tirarla a 3000 que era donde estaba hace 2 meses antes de entrar.
El mercado de futuros CME Bitcoin podría dar dientes a los osos de Bitcoin

Y con la llegada de los futuros y demás porqueria financiera entramos en en la fase 2 del programa de mejoras de btc de Blockstream-AXA-Mastercard que automaticamente conduce a la fase 3
Intercambios de divisas virtuales y clientes de EE. UU. ¡cuidado!, el IRS está llegando: Blog de expertos
Y con la Iglesia hemos topado, digo, con hacienda hemos topado y se cierra el circulo. Tantas alforjas para tan corto viaje. Este dicho si me salió bien.
Esperemos que la comunidad les de una buena lección.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Algo tienes que estar mirando mal. El gurú Tixel ha dicho que se va al guano. Y Tixel no falla.



Tixel se unirá a esa larga lista de foreros que iban de gurús y de los que nunca más se supo al cabo de unas semanas. Al tiempo. Todavía rondará por aquí unos días para no volver.

Sinceramente, este tipo de gente me dan asco. Son unos hipócritas.


----------



## Claudius (16 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Esto es digno de estudio y análisis profundo. Puede que estemos en un Mt.Gox 2.0 y la fiesta no dure mucho: The Bitfinex Dilemma: Blow up now, or try a Hail-Mary to retain in business.
> 
> Por mi parte lo voy a investigar y decidiré si es sensato soltar lastre, pero no solo en BTC, sino en todo...



No cabe duda que es un tema muy delicado y profundo.
Y es la espada de Damocles, de la que no se quiere mucho tratar, mucho dinero en juego..

Post hack

*En la fase 1 *

Se financiaron con lo que se conocería ampliación de capital en una empresa, y consiguieron bastantes millones de inversores (fiat real).
Lo comenté en burbuja, ya no se que hilo. 40M de Euros reales.
Yo creo que esto les permitió liquidez para la fase 2.

*Y en la fase 2, *

con la creación de una burbuja (usdt+ su exchange) de 1000$ a 10000$ ya podrían haber conseguido fondos para 
a) sobrevivir
b) solventar la crisis.


Ahora bien, miremos la situación que es complicada, con todos los agentes partícipes de la industria multimillonaria.

Si Bitfinex cae, se va a tomar vientos todo. Interesa? No

Así que, no me extrañaría que tras conseguir los 40M, negociaran acuerdos estratégicos con los agentes más importantes del sector exchange/mineros grandes obviamente no públicos para hacer lo que hoy vemos. Es un gran negocio.. que al no estar regulado y es factible.

En India por ejemplo, todo el sector exchange, antes que les regularan se asociarion y auto-regularon, y 'sobrevive' su negocio gracias a este movimiento, ya que el gobierno Indio puede ser el primero en apretar el cinturón.

Y por otro lado, habría que tener datos sobre la tarta fiat vs usdt que % hay de uno y otro ya que todos los anuncios en prensa normal de bitcoin = hacerse rico, están atrayendo una gran inyección de capital en fiat real.

Piramidal ? Si Burbuja? Si, Sostenible por el fiat real que es 'infinito'? Si

Hasta cuando? Ay amigo... quien tiene la respuesta tiene un tesoro, y en el mundo si hay gente que tiene la respuesta. 

Por un lado
Los oligarcas del ecosistema.., que ya existen como todos sabemos o debiéramos saber.

Y por otro
Los estados. Si atacan los exchange? game over.

Puede ocurrir estos escenarios? que variables actuales y futuras pueden aumentar o disminuir la probabilidad de ellos?
Son las respuestas que cada uno de forma unipersonal o colectiva tendrá que buscar..

Pero hablaríamos meramente de la burbuja especulativa financiera en torno 'al invento', no de la tecnología, que pase lo que pase tiene un largo recorrido.


----------



## Claudius (16 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> El problema no es solo el Tether, sino que estén influyendo en la cotización del BTC (y por contagio, otras criptos) para sostener todo el tinglado. Igual que pasó en MtGox.
> 
> 
> El problema de esto es que mientras BTC suba irá todo bien, pero siempre llega un punto en que el tinglado no se sostiene más y se destapa el marrón, echando abajo Tether, BTC, y demás.



A BTC, lo que le vendría bien es todo el 2018 estar en un lateral, de 8000-10mil que haga consolidar todo el sector para llegar al punto de 'demasiado grande para caer'.

El asunto es: si detrás de la subida, con las hipótesis mtxgorianas 2.0 exista un plan, sostenible de consolidar la industria o de solo pegar un mega-pelotazo y a otra cosa. Y cuando hay chinos oligarcas de por medio.., que viven el ahora, por su idiosincrasia.., malo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Nov 2017)

Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo último que está posteando Keinur sobre Bitfinex. Bitfinex lleva, desde el "hackeo" que sufrió, siendo una auténtica bomba de tiempo.

Sólo falta por ver las repercusiones que tendrá su caída y su posición real en el mercado de los exchangers.

Pero huele a muerto desde aquí. Al césar lo que es del césar.


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Parece que la prueba del algodón es que cada vez que Bitfinex emite nuevos tethers, la cotización del BTC sube notablemente, arrastrando al resto de exchanges.
> 
> No se trata por tanto de un fenómeno aislado sino que se extiende a la cotización del BTC en todos los mercados, y ese es el riesgo.
> 
> ...



Y no hay forma de seguir la emisión de tethers como forma de anticipación al precio de btc?


----------



## 1auno (16 Nov 2017)

Just a moment...

Según la web oficial de tether, entre Bittrex y Poloniex, tienen un 70% aprox del total. Bitfinex un 1.2% y Kraken un 0.2%
La verdad que lo de tether es sospechoso, estaría bien una buena auditoría o demostración pública al mundo cripto de que tienen lo que tienen. Si no estoy equivocado, es tan simple cómo demostrar que tienen los casi 600 M$ que representa su cap en depósito en algún banco. Según dicen en su web tienen esta info publicada.


----------



## tastas (16 Nov 2017)

Con o sin Bitfinex, quien esté en Tethers será para darle el premio a pardillo del lustro.


----------



## Antonius Block (16 Nov 2017)

¿Y hay alguna forma de saber qué porcentaje de la deuda contraída con sus usuarios se encuentra ya cubierta? A poco que siga alcista el tema les puede salir bien la jugada


----------



## waukegan (16 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Estaba claro que no iban a dejar que unos cyberpunks les jodieran el chiringuito y se hicieran millonarios por la jeta. Menos mal que hay alternativas.



¿Podrías desarrollar eso de las alternativas? Al final nada parece poder resistirse a la cooptación del sistema


----------



## tixel (16 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y no hay forma de seguir la emisión de tethers como forma de anticipación al precio de btc?



Puedes verlo aqui
Tether (USDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
Ya van por más de 500 millones emitidos.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 15:40 ----------




waukegan dijo:


> ¿Podrías desarrollar eso de las alternativas? Al final nada parece poder resistirse a la cooptación del sistema



Pues está claro, bch. Para eso se hizo el fork, para seguir siendo los dueños de bitcoin, el btc está secuestrado y así que saquen los futuros, rip.


----------



## Claudius (16 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> Just a moment...
> 
> Según la web oficial de tether, entre Bittrex y Poloniex, tienen un 70% aprox del total. Bitfinex un 1.2% y Kraken un 0.2%
> La verdad que lo de tether es sospechoso, estaría bien una buena auditoría o demostración pública al mundo cripto de que tienen lo que tienen. Si no estoy equivocado, es tan simple cómo demostrar que tienen los casi 600 M$ que representa su cap en depósito en algún banco. Según dicen en su web tienen esta info publicada.



Tether funciona al ecosistema crypto, lo que las impresors de la FED y BCE al internacional, desde la decisión de Nixon.

Así que mientras eso esté en equilibrio y todo el ecosistema esté en 'consenso' con la situación, como pasa con el sistema actual financiero pues eso.., si el equilibrio se ha conseguido con acuerdos a lo 'club Bilderberg' se hará lo que se tenga que hacer.

Si ese acuerdo no existe...

Y yo pienso que 'algo' hay, porque hay intereses en mantener el chiringuito.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 16:02 ----------




Antonius Block dijo:


> ¿Y hay alguna forma de saber qué porcentaje de la deuda contraída con sus usuarios se encuentra ya cubierta? A poco que siga alcista el tema les puede salir bien la jugada



Esa es la clave, para salir de la crisis que tuvieron. Subir el activo ya que podían hacerlo. Pero no es sostenible en tiempo si, como herramienta para solventar. Si nos ponemos en el mejor escenario y con 10mil$ 1 btc solventan la crisis, y a todas las partes afectadas salen beneficiadas, aquí paz y después gloria.

Atrás comenté el posible plan. El asunto no son los usuarios, la decisión de socializar pérdidas de forma unilateral, estará supongo cubierta en el contrato que se adquiere al tradear. (eso que no se lee nadie, cuando se en aceptar).
(pero no lo se).

El quid de la cuestión son los 40M de euros de inyección de capital que recibieron en pseudo-crowfunding. Ya que estos si podrían reclamar ante un tribunal por fraude y estafa.

Si eso no ocurre, y los inversores hacen ROI, pues todos contentos.

Y tenemos la variable de los futuros que pueden hacer olvidar todo este asunto, porque en la tarta el FIAT real suba más respecto al USDT.

Eso es lo que habría que averiguar, cuando las estadísticas muestran negociaciones, diferenciar USD=Bitstamp USDT=Poloniex.
El esquema de la tarta.


----------



## Pablo Villa (16 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Eso es lo que habría que averiguar, cuando las estadísticas muestran negociaciones, *diferenciar USD=Bitstamp* USDT=Poloniex.
> El esquema de la tarta.



Bitstamp no utiliza Tether??


----------



## bonatti (16 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de esto? Bicheando en coinmarketcap veo que
> 
> BitCore - BTX Claiming Service
> 
> Hubo otro fork de BTC hace poco, a subido un 69,22% y se a puesto en $ 41.50...



No es un fork, pero te reconocen el derecho a conseguir bitcores en función de los bitcoins que tuvieras en un bloque dado. Para ello, hay que meter la clave privada de la dirección donde tuvieras esos bitcoins en su cliente.

Es curioso como, una vez que se ha visto que hacer clones o alts sin gran valor añadido no es efectivo, se intenta ganar relevancia con el efecto red de Bitcoin engatusando a los usuarios de Bitcoin con monedas gratis. Estos han sido un poco cutres, y en vez de darte todos, parece que ahora solo te dan la mitad.


----------



## sirpask (16 Nov 2017)




----------



## rayback (16 Nov 2017)

bonatti dijo:


> No es un fork, pero te reconocen el derecho a conseguir bitcores en función de los bitcoins que tuvieras en un bloque dado. Para ello, hay que meter la clave privada de la dirección donde tuvieras esos bitcoins en su cliente.
> 
> Es curioso como, una vez que se ha visto que hacer clones o alts sin gran valor añadido no es efectivo, se intenta ganar relevancia con el efecto red de Bitcoin engatusando a los usuarios de Bitcoin con monedas gratis. Estos han sido un poco cutres, y en vez de darte todos, parece que ahora solo te dan la mitad.



BTX ha pasado de 5$ a 36$ y si te bajas su wallet oficial y tienes mas de 10 BTX te hacen un airdrop (te regalan) del 4% cada lunes. 

El que se haya metido cuando estaba baja y la aguante unos meses puede hacer una x10, x20 o a saber


----------



## Hinel (16 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Esto es digno de estudio y análisis profundo. Puede que estemos en un Mt.Gox 2.0 y la fiesta no dure mucho: The Bitfinex Dilemma: Blow up now, or try a Hail-Mary to retain in business.
> 
> Por mi parte lo voy a investigar y decidiré si es sensato soltar lastre, pero no solo en BTC, sino en todo...



------------------


----------



## bonatti (16 Nov 2017)

rayback dijo:


> BTX ha pasado de 5$ a 36$ y si te bajas su wallet oficial y tienes mas de 10 BTX te hacen un airdrop (te regalan) del 4% cada lunes.
> 
> El que se haya metido cuando estaba baja y la aguante unos meses puede hacer una x10, x20 o a saber



Creo que sería mejor continuar con la conversación en el hilo de la especulación con alts, porque si además de los forks empezamos a meter en este hilo este tipo de cosas, nos vamos a dispersar demasiado.

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS III


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Bitstamp no utiliza Tether??



No

Tether es un token que equivale a 1 dólar

Los exchanges que tienen intercambio en fiat, como bitstamp, no necesitan usar tether


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Nov 2017)

Lo de tether y su emision al ritmo del crecimiento del bitcoin es algo que llevo siguiendo desde hace bastante tiempo. En un principio pensé lo que estais comentando algunos, que bitfinex estaba emitiendo tether de la nada con los cuales comprar bitcoin y esto sea lo que hace subir el precio del bitcoin. De hecho normalmente suele ser bitfinex quien lidera las subidas y los demas exchanges le siguen, lo cual siempre me parecio muy sospechoso.

Sin embargo despues de darle muchas vueltas pienso que esto no tiene por que ser asi, aunque tampoco lo descarto. Ahora soy mas de la opinion de que la subida de bitcoin es lo que hace que se emitan mas tether y no al contrario. Lo cual tiene sentido porque cuanto mas valga btc en $ hacen falta mas tehter para conservar el ratio 1 teth = 1 usd

Por ejemplo, supongamos una fuerte subida de bitcoin, como lleva pasando los ultimos meses. Algunos propietarios de bitcoin pueden decidir venderlos por teth por el motivo que sea. Esto va a crear una presion compradora en la parte de teth lo cual haria subir su precio respecto a la paridad con el $. Para evitarlo, tienen que emitir mas teth que son vendidos por btc sin que la presion compradora haga subir el teth respecto al dolar.

Hasta ahi todo correcto. Lo que esta por ver es si esos bitcoins recibidos a cambio de los teth son vendidos por $ para compensar y que la empresa emisora de teth tenga la contrapartida que garantice que si en un momento dado se produce una venta masiva de teth disponga de $ suficicientes para poder recomprarlos sin bajar de la paridad con el usd. Si lo estan haciendo no hay ningun problema. Si se estan quedando con los bitcoins entonces si que puede haber problemas en caso de bajada fuerte.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 18:04 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Tether es un as que se ha sacado de la manga Bitfinex, porque les CERRARON todas las cuentas bancarias. Por tanto no tenían acceso a dinero fiat... así que se crearon el suyo propio, que imprimen a placer.




Eso no es cierto, tether se creo muchisimo antes de que les cerraran las cuentas bancarias. El proposito de teth es el de tener un medio para poder traspasar dinero internamente entre diferentes exchanges sin tener que pasar por bancos.


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

Bueno mientras acababa el post, veo que Ninfireblade ha expuesto muy bien lo que yo también pensaba



keinur dijo:


> Anticipación no, pero histórico de causa-efecto sí: *Total Supply of Tethers Increases By 20% in One Week*




Yo lo veo al contrario, mirad el gráfico, entre cada línea de colorines, las emisiones de tethers *coinciden con caídas* en su mayoría, y en otros casos en momentos de "dudas en el mercado", y a eso yo le veo una explicación:

Yo siempre pensé que Tether es un token equivalente a un dólar. Es decir, especulativamente hablando, su *utilidad* es: si crees que btc va a caer, lo pasas a tether, y cuando se produzca la caída o pase el momento de indecisión vuelves al mercado a comprar btc con los tether
Por tanto. ¿cuándo es más normal que se demanden tether? como decía, en las caídas o momentos de dudas, tal como se ve en el gráfico

Tether ofrece "ese servicio". Ante un aumento de demanda como no puede crecer "cualitativamente" (cotización), aumenta "cuantitativamente" (número de tokens). El problema es que es una excesiva confianza la que queda en manos del emisor

Son varios los exchange que lo usan, en cierto modo como comenta Claudius, los exchange se han convertido en una especie de "bancos centrales", mientras la cosa siga bien, todos aceptarán esos "tokens" que bien nos podrían recordar a los "activos tóxicos" de las hipotecas subprime

Cual sería el impacto en el mundo de las criptomonedas? (no sólo se usa para BTC...), 600 millones de dólares son una parte pequeña del "marketcap", pero afecta donde más duele, en la liquidez, y en el punto más débil de este mundillo según mi opinión, en los exchanges


----------



## bpower (16 Nov 2017)

bonatti dijo:


> No es un fork, pero te reconocen el derecho a conseguir bitcores en función de los bitcoins que tuvieras en un bloque dado. Para ello, hay que meter la clave privada de la dirección donde tuvieras esos bitcoins en su cliente.
> 
> Es curioso como, una vez que se ha visto que hacer clones o alts sin gran valor añadido no es efectivo, se intenta ganar relevancia con el efecto red de Bitcoin engatusando a los usuarios de Bitcoin con monedas gratis. Estos han sido un poco cutres, y en vez de darte todos, parece que ahora solo te dan la mitad.



¿Todavia se pueden reclamar o ya esta cerrado?


----------



## tixel (16 Nov 2017)

Aqui el wallet que crea los tether a 20 millones de $ a ojimetro al día.
OmniExplorer.info


----------



## tixel (16 Nov 2017)

Pues acaba como todas las peliculas de este tipo, con mucha gente palmando pasta.


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2017)

Por lo que veo tienen en usdt:


252,995,674 Bittrex
150,000,000 Poloniex
59,636,440 Poloniex
21,952,474 Bitfinex
1,345,562 Kraken


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Por lo que veo tienen en usdt:
> 
> 
> 252,995,674 Bittrex
> ...



Son más, y como decía afecta a las principales criptomonedas, no sólo a BTC
Hay en este momento 88 pares de criptomonedas en distintos exchanges con +100.000$ de negociación en usdT, pero la lista es mucho más ámplia, ya con menos negociación
Tether (USDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

La cuestión es que es difícil evaluar cuánto de esos "tokens" son demanda, y cuantos son, "presuntos dólares falsos". 
Yo admito que lo usé un par de veces en bittrex, sin problemas


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Nov 2017)

No me entero de nada, ¿el tether este qué es? ¿Dinero de mentira como el dinero FIAT creado de la nada?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (16 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No me entero de nada, ¿el tether este qué es? ¿Dinero de mentira como el dinero FIAT creado de la nada?



Es obvio, no? Bitfinex es la "FED" de BTC que imprime dinero de pego para comprarse así misma BTCs y que el precio suba, como hace la FED con la bolsa. Liego lo venden a los incautos a cambio de dinero de verdad.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Es obvio, no? Bitfinex es la "FED" de BTC que imprime dinero de pego para comprarse así misma BTCs y que el precio suba, como hace la FED con la bolsa. Liego lo venden a los incautos a cambio de dinero de verdad.



Perdona, no sabía que el dinero de verdad era el que imprimen los bancos centrales sin respaldo de ningún tipo... 

Al menos el dinero de mentira de bitcoin está limitado únicamente a 21 millones de unidades, lo que es una estafa es la puta impresora y la puta deuda que hace a la gente esclavos...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (16 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Perdona, no sabía que el dinero de verdad era el que imprimen los bancos centrales sin respaldo de ningún tipo...



Este es el respaldo del dólar:







Te guste o no, el material que ves en la foto es un respaldo de cojones.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Al menos el dinero de mentira de bitcoin está limitado únicamente a 21 millones de unidades...



Mongolín, lee otra vez mi mensaje y el mensaje al que respondo. El dinero de mentira es el "tether dólar" con el que se adquieren BTCs y se fuerza el precio al alza con falsa demanda.

Te pongo el mapa otra vez porque no te enteras de una mierda:


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Nov 2017)

Osea se que el precio del BTC esta inflado por un exchange. Para ... desplumar a pardillos como nosotros?


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Este es el respaldo del dólar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin insultar retrasado, he entendido perfectamente lo que dicen que hace el exchange. 
Tu que eres muy listo compra dolares, llevan una tendencia muy buena... y deja las cryptos y este hilo a otros.


----------



## Divad (16 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Es obvio, no? Bitfinex es la "FED" de BTC que imprime dinero de pego para comprarse así misma BTCs y que el precio suba, como hace la FED con la bolsa. Liego lo venden a los incautos a cambio de dinero de verdad.



Después entran en el juego los bitcoñeros que se encargan de animar a los incautos que compren y aprendan la nueva religión hodl...

Los que se queden pillados se cagarán en todo y algunos dejarán su recado al sensei de turno.

No me sorprendería que detonasen el show para bajar el valor de BTC, aunque igual se esperan para la segunda semana de diciembre y los que se pongan en corto forrarse a lo grande :XX:


----------



## Costa2439 (16 Nov 2017)

rayback dijo:


> BTX ha pasado de 5$ a 36$ y si te bajas su wallet oficial y tienes mas de 10 BTX te hacen un airdrop (te regalan) del 4% cada lunes.
> 
> El que se haya metido cuando estaba baja y la aguante unos meses puede hacer una x10, x20 o a saber



Cual es Btx? Yo ya me pierdo, en coinmarketcap hay una Btx pero no tiene pinta de ser esa de la que hablas

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (16 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Sin insultar retrasado, he entendido perfectamente lo que dicen que hace el exchange.



No has entendido un cagao vista tu estúpida respuesta.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Tu que eres muy listo compra dolares, llevan una tendencia muy buena... y deja las cryptos y este hilo a otros.



Compro lo que me sale de los cojones, faltaría mas.


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Hace menos de una hora que han "sacado"otros 20 millones de thethers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como decía "aquél"... estoy confundido

Ese cuadro parece mantener un argumento distinto al del artículo que se puso antes. Dice que venden en máximos, e imprimen y compran en mínimos... pero eso no cuadra... si ahora han "impreso 20 millones" estamos en mínimos?... mas bien ATH 


Cambiando de tema, aunque no tanto, ahora mismo en bitstamp (que no usa usdT), hay "sólo":
759 BTC en el panel de ventas en euros
2497 BTC en el panel de ventas en dólares


----------



## Antonius Block (16 Nov 2017)

El tema de los tethers puede tener más objetivos además del de capear sus problemas (de una forma muy ingeniosa por cierto).

Es simplemente una token ligada al USD que utilizan los exchanges. En la práctica es como si en el instante en el que se convierte una token en tethers se vende y se pasa a Fiat. Pero en vez de 1USD tienes 1tether. El exchange "te guarda" el dólar.

A esto le veo la utlidad que no se ha comentado, y es que, respecto del tema impositivo, las haciendas de los países no te pueden echar en cara que hayas materializado tus ganancias en dinero fiat, conque puedes tradear USD-Bitcoin sin meterte en problemas (por ahora no los hay, pero tiempo al tiempo con los residentes de determinados países).

Pero claro todo el tema de los tethers conlleva unos riesgos inmensos. Es como cuando el banco central emitía papelitos respaldados en oro que supuestamente tenía en sus arcas con un texto que ponía "pagará al portador". Pero en vez de un estado fíate de un exchange.


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Después entran en el juego los bitcoñeros que se encargan de animar a los incautos que compren y aprendan la nueva religión hodl...
> 
> Los que se queden pillados se cagarán en todo y algunos dejarán su recado al sensei de turno.
> 
> No me sorprendería que detonasen el show para bajar el valor de BTC, aunque igual se esperan para la segunda semana de diciembre y los que se pongan en corto forrarse a lo grande :XX:



Y qué te parece que eth tenga a bitfinex como 3er mayor índice de negociación?
Ethereum (ETH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Claudius (16 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Más que un plan para pegar el pelotazo, de lo que se trata es de "ocultar" unas pérdidas millonarias causadas por un hackeo, mediante la emisión de tokens de compensación a los afectados, que pueden ser redimidos por BTC, creando una falsa demanda de Bitcoins que lo hacen subir.



Bueno, en este punto, ocultar, ocultar, hicieron público el incidente, y se buscaron un plan de contingencia que ya sabemos que les resultó en una inyección real de 40M$.
Qué han hecho con ellos..., solo ellos lo saben.

El asunto es si ha podido ocurrir más casos en otros exchange, y estos lo han ocultado, y tomado el camino de MTgox, y aún en esa situación el rally les habría hecho minimizar pérdidas si juegan bien sus cartas.



keinur dijo:


> Con Bitfinex ha pasado algo similar, solo que se ha sabido del hackeo, y para evitar el colapso del exchange se les ocurrió la idea de los tether.
> 
> El problema de esa idea es que solo funciona si el mercado es alcista. Están emitiendo tethers nuevos en cantidades crecientes y con ellos los afectados compran BTC para poder sacar sus fondos "perdidos". La demanda de BTC es por tanto artifical, y se están comprando con algo que realmente no existe. Ese es el riesgo.





Si se mira desde un punto de vista lo más objetivo posible.
El riesgo es 'relativo' si no interviene la situación un regulador, o hay demanda judicial colectiva. (Siguen haciendo lo que quieren).

En Korea, parece ser que la va a haber, por los acontecimientos que indicó mojón, así que habría que ver en que queda eso, por crear una posible jurisprudencia y 'aviso a navegantes' para futuros casos.

Sino, como he dicho están haciendo lo mismo que la FED o el BCE, y las cantidades porcentuales respecto a lo que han hecho estos 2 es ínfima.

Lo único, es tener presente que esta situación existe y vigilar la evolución.

El de Medium, seguramente fuera un afectado y como cruzada se ha marcado ir a por Bitfinex, ya que el trabajo de investigación sea veraz o no, es muy concienzudo y argumentado.
De hecho por si alguno quiere indagar yo le mandaba al tipo un mail, incidiendo en que saque un estudio de:

Qué % se mueve al día en USD vs USDT, ahí está la respuesta al caso Bitfinex respecto a Bitcoin, el mundo alt es otra historia..
querido Watson. 8:

Pero esta situación de espada de Damocles, tiene fecha de caducidad, cuando los zero japoneses arranquen el vuelo en 2018. Tora Tora Tora.
Larga vida al Yen/btc.

Sin menospreciar al WON/btc.


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No me gusta nada la gráfica, espero que en breve pase los 8000 o tendremos un doble techo muy feo.
> 
> Entre una cosa y otra creo que es momento de plegar velas. Al menos una pequeña parte...



Tienes dudas respecto al precio?
Crees que puede caer?
Te digo que puedes hacer? 

Si no estás en un exchange con fiat... Compra tether :XX:

Pd yo creo que seguirá subiendo


----------



## Divad (16 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Y qué te parece que eth tenga a bitfinex como 3er mayor índice de negociación?
> Ethereum (ETH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Aunque sea el 3, la hostia que se llevará BTC marcará un antes y después.

Pueden crear una estampida de las exchanges a las wallet ya que será el único lugar seguro para no quedarse pillado.

Hay que estar al loro de las exchanges que salgan en blockchain... pues estas serán el futuro y las que estén ligadas al FIAT tendrán un alto % de irse a la mierda.


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Aunque sea el 3, la hostia que se llevará BTC marcará un antes y después.
> 
> Pueden crear una estampida de las exchanges a las wallet ya que será el único lugar seguro para que no quedarse pillado.
> 
> Hay que estar al loro de las exchanges que salgan en blockchain... pues estas serán el futuro y las que estén ligadas al FIAT tendrán un alto % de irse a la mierda.



Que hay que estar al loro con los exchanges es indudable

Pero no sé por que a btc le marcaría un "antes y un después" y a ETH, no

He hecho un copiapega en un excel de los registros que pasen de 10.000 dólares, le meto un filtro y la suma de negociación de btc y eth tiene estos datos:
Tether (USDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

BTC: 272.685.321 en dólares tether
ETH: 38.837.527 en dólares tether

Si tenemos en cuenta el volumen hoy a esta hora y lo dividimos entre los tether para ver cual sería el impacto en ambas criptos:
BTC: 4.572.810.000
272.685.321 / 4.572.810.000 = *5.96%* del volumen total es tether
ETH: 741.217.000
38.837.527 / 741.217.000 = *5.23%* del volumen total es tether

Estarían igual de "pringados"


----------



## runner (16 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No me gusta nada la gráfica, espero que en breve pase los 8000 o tendremos un doble techo muy feo.
> 
> Entre una cosa y otra creo que es momento de plegar velas. Al menos una pequeña parte...



Es verdad. Tiene muy mal aspecto. Tendría que ser una línea vertical hasta el infinito...


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Nov 2017)

Bitstamp 7975

Bitfinex 8007.7

to the moon!!!!


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Nov 2017)

Le he hecho caso a tixel y he tenido a mano el papel higiénico... pero al final lo estoy usando para limpiarme las lágrimas de la risa que me está entrando. Bitcoin a 8000 pavels, hay que joderse...

Chúpate esa tixel, ¡¡pringao!!


----------



## DrJ (16 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Tether es un as que se ha sacado de la manga Bitfinex, porque les CERRARON todas las cuentas bancarias. Por tanto no tenían acceso a dinero fiat... así que se crearon el suyo propio, que imprimen a placer.
> 
> Todo muy normal vaya.
> 
> Yo sacaría de ahí hasta los céntimos. La duda está en saber cómo va a afectar al resto de exchanges y a la cotización global de BTC (y las alts, que queramos o no van de la mano) el reventón que haga Bitfinex. Que yo creo que hay altas probabilidades que lo haga.



Perdona la ignorancia pero no se donde buscar la historia de Tether.

¿Porque lo asociais con Bitfinex? Veo que todos (o casi) los exchanges lo tienen, incluso Poloniex mueve mayor cantidad.

Tambien por los comentarios del hilo da la sensacion que cada exchange "acuñara" los suyos contra sus reservas de $ pero veo que hay un maximo fijado (614,999,472 USDT)

El problema ,si lo entiendo bien, no seria solo de Bitfinex sino que este bucle sin fin que poneis estaria inflando toda cryptolandia


----------



## remonster (16 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Le he hecho caso a tixel y he tenido a mano el papel higiénico... pero al final lo estoy usando para limpiarme las lágrimas de la risa que me está entrando. Bitcoin a 8000 pavels, hay que joderse...
> 
> Chúpate esa tixel, ¡¡pringao!!



No entiendo...los viejos hodlers no usamos papel higiénico...sólo fiat!!


----------



## tixel (16 Nov 2017)

Veo lo que está cambiando el discurso en este hilo y está saliendo a relucir toda la mierda que hay en btc y sus ath. No todo lo que reluce es oro. Lo de tether es lo usual en los ambitos financieros como lo es la sede fiscal de bitfinex en las islas virgenes o una de estas, los futuros y los etf que saldrán.
Ya veremos a donde llega btc, puede que llegue a los 10k soñados, pero a costa de ser la putita de los de siempre. Que aproveche.
Sobra decir que no era lo que esperaba que fuese bitcoin el día que compre el primero, hace no tanto.
Por cierto, yo creo que btc da la vuelta, pero podría ser lo contrario.


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> No entiendo...los viejos hodlers no usamos papel higiénico...sólo fiat!!



El fiat me da asco, está muy manuseado, si me limpio con eso vete a saber la infección que me puede entrar.


----------



## tixel (16 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Aunque sea el 3, la hostia que se llevará BTC marcará un antes y después.
> 
> Pueden crear una estampida de las exchanges a las wallet ya que será el único lugar seguro para no quedarse pillado.
> 
> Hay que estar al loro de las exchanges que salgan en blockchain... pues estas serán el futuro y las que estén ligadas al FIAT tendrán un alto % de irse a la mierda.



Y sumale la red saturada, la perdida de hashrate y su espada de damocles, el flippening y verás que estar en btc hoy por mucho que suba el numerito es estar vendido.


----------



## remonster (16 Nov 2017)

Que alguien llame a la buambulancia para el paleto de tixel :XX:

---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 23:42 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Y sumale la red saturada, la perdida de hashrate y su espada de damocles, el flippening y verás que estar en btc hoy por mucho que suba el numerito es estar vendido.



No sabes lo vendidos que nos sentimos...casi cadi tanto como tú que vendiste los btcs


----------



## tixel (16 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Que alguien llame a la buambulancia para el paleto de tixel :XX:



Será pal resto, yo no estoy metido en esa mierda de embarcación aunque no dudo que su mierda me salpicara, por eso estoy explorando opciones como bitUSD

---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 23:44 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Que alguien llame a la buambulancia para el paleto de tixel :XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 23:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo los vendí todos a más de 6000€, a ver si puedes decir tu lo mismo. Recuerdo que btc lleva mas de un 7x este año. Suerte, en cualquier caso.


----------



## Arctic (16 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Le he hecho caso a tixel y he tenido a mano el papel higiénico... pero al final lo estoy usando para limpiarme las lágrimas de la risa que me está entrando. Bitcoin a 8000 pavels, hay que joderse...
> 
> Chúpate esa tixel, ¡¡pringao!!





Qué somos, niños de 12 años? Venga, madurad. :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2017)

Lo dicho, dicho está.

En máximos antes de lo esperado. Me voy a dormir.


----------



## Divad (17 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Que hay que estar al loro con los exchanges es indudable
> 
> Pero no sé por que a btc le marcaría un "antes y un después" y a ETH, no
> 
> ...



Las dos pierden por igual una miseria, la perjudicada sería BTC ya que no podrán inflar el valor de la crypto.

Llevan tiempo dándole vueltas a la patata y es obvio que algo pasará en algún momento. 

No resulta curioso que Bitcoin estén envuelto en tantos jaleos todo el año y para algo que sacan a la luz... Copian el cifrado del valor, pero eso sí, tienen mucho trabajo por delante todavía... Cuando lo único que deberían de centrarse en resolver el escalado y unas TX instantáneas... Pero no están mucho por la labor que se diga, dan pinceladas de miel y lo dejan aparcado 

Los "listos" juegan con un joker bajo la manga; hackers, terroristas, mercado negro,... No es la primera vez que los han ligado a Bitcoin... Los gobiernos no pueden cerrar Bitcoin, pero sí podrían cerrar las exchanges que operen con la crypto y su uso sería clandestino cuyo valor sería $0.

Las embestidas del CME pueden jugar a la contra de Bitcoin y si encima se sacan de la manga un (auto) """hackeo""" masivo en multinacionales, hospitales,... Todo afectado señalando a Bitcoin... Pues más que darle valor, habrán creado la tormenta perfecta.

Es más fácil creerse que Bitcoin subirá a 1M de dólares y así todos duermen más tranquilo. Pensar que hay HDPS controlando el juego no hace gracia... Pero cuando ven subidas en todo criptolandia se alegran y ni se preguntan: qué coño pasa que todas están en verde!?!? Eso sí, cuando corren ríos de sangre ya se pregunta que ha pasado... Y nada, sigan circulando... Las ballenas están equilibrando criptolandia y así crean divertidos dibujos 

Me gustaría que todo criptolandia creciera hasta el más allá y todas las chapas tuviesen mínimo 3HF al año (pagas extras) 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## louis.gara (17 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Y nada, sigan circulando... Las ballenas están equilibrando criptolandia y así crean divertidos dibujos









Dominancia BTC -> 57,77% ETH ->14.04%


----------



## Nailuj2000 (17 Nov 2017)

Iba volver a autocitarme con el mensaje en donde recomendé hace unos dias a quienes tuvieran BTCCrash que los vendieran, pero no lo haré en señal de respeto a los pobres incautos que hayan podido hacer caso al par de spammers que no paran de hacer el ridículo vendiendo esa shitcoin. Incluso hubo uno que, agradecido, le regaló un par, y el otro le dijo "no hombre no hace falta pero this is my address". Espero que vendiera porque si no ha de andar llorando por algún rincón.

Como dijo Ford Fairlane "¡Cuanto gilipollas y qué pocas balas!"


----------



## Jamie Dimon (17 Nov 2017)

Alguien sabe si en Localbitcoins, con una cuenta con solo el email verificado, seras capaz de vender pequeñas cantidades entre 100 y 300€? (metodo HalCash pidiendo que se auto-envie el SMS el comprador y te pase el codigo para retirar el dinero)

Parece una buena idea para vender pequeñas cantidades sin dejar rastro, pero claro, no estoy seguro si la gente va a confiar en ti si solo has verificado email, existiendo ofertas similares con gente que ha verificado hasta el DNI...

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 04:03 ----------




Antonius Block dijo:


> El tema de los tethers puede tener más objetivos además del de capear sus problemas (de una forma muy ingeniosa por cierto).
> 
> Es simplemente una token ligada al USD que utilizan los exchanges. En la práctica es como si en el instante en el que se convierte una token en tethers se vende y se pasa a Fiat. Pero en vez de 1USD tienes 1tether. El exchange "te guarda" el dólar.
> 
> ...



No puedes pretender controlar esas cosas (osea si puedes mediante regulacion, lo que digo es que esas cosas pasan, y no puedes pretender hecharle la culpa al bitcoin), y en este caso, bitcoin promete 21 millones de monedas, todo transparente. En el caso del fraude del oro + papel, las arcas de oro eran secretas, siempre lo han sido, asi que no sabias ni una cosa ni la otra.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Alguien sabe si en Localbitcoins, con una cuenta con solo el email verificado, seras capaz de vender pequeñas cantidades entre 100 y 300€? (metodo HalCash pidiendo que se auto-envie el SMS el comprador y te pase el codigo para retirar el dinero)
> 
> Parece una buena idea para vender pequeñas cantidades sin dejar rastro, pero claro, no estoy seguro si la gente va a confiar en ti si solo has verificado email, existiendo ofertas similares con gente que ha verificado hasta el DNI....



Sí que puedes, ofrece el precio más bajo de entre el listado halcash y yasta, la mayoría de la gente le compra al más barato casi siempre. Los bitcoins quedan custodiados bajo el escrow, así que les da igual que seas pepito o fulanito.


----------



## sirpask (17 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Alguien sabe si en Localbitcoins, con una cuenta con solo el email verificado, seras capaz de vender pequeñas cantidades entre 100 y 300€? (metodo HalCash pidiendo que se auto-envie el SMS el comprador y te pase el codigo para retirar el dinero)
> 
> Parece una buena idea para vender pequeñas cantidades sin dejar rastro, pero claro, no estoy seguro si la gente va a confiar en ti si solo has verificado email, existiendo ofertas similares con gente que ha verificado hasta el DNI...
> 
> ...



Hombre si se empiezan a vender productos financieros ligados a Bitcoin... al final va a haber apalancamiento. Siempre saldrá alguien vendiendo lo que no tiene, con un plazo de entrega distinto al actual.

Sobre el hallcash, yo este mes iba a pillar unos Satosis por ese método, si quieres me puedes usar como conejillo de indias cuando te des de alta y tal.
Por probar con uno de la casa jeje.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 07:59 ----------

Realizan el primer intercambio atómico en red Lightning entre Bitcoin y Litecoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## tixel (17 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Iba volver a autocitarme con el mensaje en donde recomendé hace unos dias a quienes tuvieran BTCCrash que los vendieran, pero no lo haré en señal de respeto a los pobres incautos que hayan podido hacer caso al par de spammers que no paran de hacer el ridículo vendiendo esa shitcoin. Incluso hubo uno que, agradecido, le regaló un par, y el otro le dijo "no hombre no hace falta pero this is my address". Espero que vendiera porque si no ha de andar llorando por algún rincón.
> 
> Como dijo Ford Fairlane "¡Cuanto gilipollas y qué pocas balas!"



Aquí los únicos que vais a llorar sois los que teneís btc, pero sois tan burros que no veis la ostia que se esta gestando, la cosa cada día apesta más a todos los niveles en btc, con ataques ddos, el flippening, los tether y la manipulación que meten cuando baja btc y los ath que no se sabe bien a que vienen. Lo mismo que os pasasteis el finde pasado con el culo cagado ya te anticipo que no va a ser el última vez. Iros acostumbrando a vivir con la espada en la cabeza,
Yo estoy muy tranquilito con mis bch, eth, dash, eos, xmr y no te preocupes que aun tendría que bajar mucho para que no me hubiese saliese a cuento.
A ver si tienes suerte y te regalan a ti una birra bitcoñera de esas de 1,5€ birra y 10€ la transacción.
Este hilo promete ser una fuente de descojone asegurado a la mínima de cambio del precio como lo son el 57,26% de las direcciones de esa moneda, que no se pueden mover porque cuesta más en comisiones que lo que tienen. El otro día mire la cantidad de dinero que es, y eran unos cuantos milloncejos. Patético como todo lo que rodea a btc. Que os aproveche.


----------



## tastas (17 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Aquí los únicos que vais a llorar sois los que teneís btc, pero sois tan burros que no veis la ostia que se esta gestando, la cosa cada día apesta más a todos los niveles en btc, con ataques ddos, el flippening, los tether y la manipulación que meten cuando baja btc y los ath que no se sabe bien a que vienen. Lo mismo que os pasasteis el finde pasado con el culo cagado ya te anticipo que no va a ser el última vez. Iros acostumbrando a vivir con la espada en la cabeza,
> Yo estoy muy tranquilito con mis bch, eth, dash, eos, xmr y no te preocupes que aun tendría que bajar mucho para que no me hubiese saliese a cuento.
> A ver si tienes suerte y te regalan a ti una birra bitcoñera de esas de 1,5€ birra y 10€ la transacción.
> Este hilo promete ser una fuente de descojone asegurado a la mínima de cambio del precio como lo son el 57,26% de las direcciones de esa moneda, que no se pueden mover porque cuesta más en comisiones que lo que tienen. El otro día mire la cantidad de dinero que es, y eran unos cuantos milloncejos. Patético como todo lo que rodea a btc. Que os aproveche.



Todo esto lo dices para manipular o de verdad no tienes ni puta idea de cómo funciona Bitcoin?
Comenzaré por la birra bitcoñera: Unos compañeros se dedican a repartir altruistamente unas monedas para que aquéllos que no saben lo que es Bitcoin al menos se abran un monedero. Al cabo de unos años, tal como se predijo, esas cervedas dan para una botella de ginebra. No te voy a criticar por decir "jaja no hace falta, mis consejos son gratis, aquí tienes mi dirección" a uno que ha tenido suerte con tus consejos (si ha vendido a tiempo). Es feísimo que critiques a los de la inciativa de las birras.
Los 10 euros de transacción, que te los sacas de la polla porque han vuelto a bajar mucho y yo ayer ya pude meter (con segwit) una transacción por céntimos de euro, no son por dirección. Por favor, si no tienes ni puta idea calla. Lo normal es recibir cada transacción en una dirección diferente y por eso hay tantas direcciones con pequeñas cantidades. Así que deja de decir que el 57% de las direcciones están bloqueadas porque no sale a cuento pagar las comisiones de transferir las monedas de esas direcciones con poco dinero. Cuando juntas esas direcciones para pagos grandes la comisión no sube mucho más si utilizas una dirección o 5.
Actualmente en bitcoinfees la comisión recomendada es de entorno a 6€ para una transacción normal de 200bytes, y esa recomendación suele hacer que entre en uno o dos bloques. Luego a 10€ pudió subir cuando la red estaba siendo atacada por bcash. Y ese, precisamente, es un mecanismo que hace más rentable minar Bitcoin ya que minar esos bloques fue aún más rentable. Luego, las cosas han vuelto a la normalidad.

Los Tether no tienen nada que ver con BTC, BTC no puede evitar que la gente invierta en estupideces tal como no pudo evitar que la gente dejara su dinero en Mt Gox. No sé a qué viene eso para decir que el ambiente en BTC está podrido. Al igual que los DDOS (te refieres a los DDOS a nodos classic?) y el imaginario flippening.
Si no sabes a qué vienen los ATH, yo ahora mismo no paro de ver noticias que hace 4 años hubieran supuesto que el precio subiera un 10%. Ayer Square decía que se metía a probar BTC en su plataforma. Curioso, lo ha hecho sin avisar, mientras ha habido mil rumores de que Amazon o paypal comenzarían a aceptar BTC. Las cosas bien hechas, o se hacen o no.
Hoy, Cryptocurrency- Just Cash un gran operador de ATM's dice que hará lo propio. Aún me acuerdo de cuando el único negocio posible con BTC parecía abrir cajeros automáticos de Bitcoin, y luego apareció Bit2me y se lo cargó todo, y hoy pueden ser los ATM de siempre los que estorben, y mucho, a Bit2me.


----------



## bubbler (17 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Aquí los únicos que vais a llorar sois los que teneís btc, pero sois tan burros que no veis la ostia que se esta gestando, la cosa cada día apesta más a todos los niveles en btc, con ataques ddos, el flippening, los tether y la manipulación que meten cuando baja btc y los ath que no se sabe bien a que vienen. Lo mismo que os pasasteis el finde pasado con el culo cagado ya te anticipo que no va a ser el última vez. Iros acostumbrando a vivir con la espada en la cabeza,
> Yo estoy muy tranquilito con mis bch, eth, dash, eos, xmr y no te preocupes que aun tendría que bajar mucho para que no me hubiese saliese a cuento.
> A ver si tienes suerte y te regalan a ti una birra bitcoñera de esas de 1,5€ birra y 10€ la transacción.
> Este hilo promete ser una fuente de descojone asegurado a la mínima de cambio del precio como lo son *el 57,26% de las direcciones de esa moneda, que no se pueden mover porque cuesta más en comisiones que lo que tienen*. El otro día mire la cantidad de dinero que es, y eran unos cuantos milloncejos. Patético como todo lo que rodea a btc. Que os aproveche.



*el 57,26% de las direcciones de esa moneda, que no se pueden mover porque cuesta más en comisiones que lo que tienen* -> Tixel, este indicador de cuentas congeladas, ¿puedes calcularlo para BTC (BiTcoin Cash) porfi?

¿hay alguna página con este tipo de indicadores para las diferentes monedas?

Desde esta óptica, es otro tipo de ataque, se congela la operativa de la cuenta, ya bien sea por fees o por hash... Estos BTA's (BiTcoin AXA, jejejeje suena a que son Betas de Betazos, pero sin ofender eeeh? de buen rollo) tienen que estar con unas inconsistencias críticas; esto va a provocar que en la toma de decisiones activen el control de daños de mala manera, como los ñús.

*Así que deja de dar a decir que el 57% de las direcciones están bloqueadas porque no sale a cuento pagar las comisiones de transferir las monedas de esas direcciones con poco dinero.* -> Quieren censura, ya que bajo el marco de creencias que implementan, disponen de la expectativa para modular la realidad... El problema es cuando hay una divergencia de expectativas, las cuales suelen prevalecer aquellos que modulan en materializar con confianza en un usufructo de placer (los BTA's lo llaman vulgarmente el "yate con putas").



tastas dijo:


> Todo esto lo dices para manipular o de verdad no tienes ni puta idea de cómo funciona Bitcoin?
> Comenzaré por la birra bitcoñera: Unos compañeros se dedican a repartir altruistamente unas monedas para que aquéllos que no saben lo que es Bitcoin al menos se abran un monedero. Al cabo de unos años, tal como se predijo, esas cervedas dan para una botella de ginebra. No te voy a criticar por decir "jaja no hace falta, mis consejos son gratis, aquí tienes mi dirección" a uno que ha tenido suerte con tus consejos (si ha vendido a tiempo). Es feísimo que critiques a los de la inciativa de las birras.
> Los 10 euros de transacción, que te los sacas de la polla porque han vuelto a bajar mucho y yo ayer ya pude meter (con segwit) una transacción por céntimos de euro, no son por dirección. Por favor, si no tienes ni puta idea calla. Lo normal es recibir cada transacción en una dirección diferente y por eso hay tantas direcciones con pequeñas cantidades. Así que deja de dar a decir que el 57% de las direcciones están bloqueadas porque no sale a cuento pagar las comisiones de transferir las monedas de esas direcciones con poco dinero. Cuando juntas esas direcciones para pagos grandes la comisión no sube mucho más si utilizas una dirección o 5.
> Actualmente en bitcoinfees la comisión recomendada es de entorno a 6€ para una transacción normal de 200bytes, y esa recomendación suele hacer que entre en uno o dos bloques. Luego a 10€ pudió subir cuando la red estaba siendo atacada por bitcoin cash. Y ese, precisamente, es un mecanismo que hace más rentable minar Bitcoin ya que minar esos bloques fue aún más rentable. Luego, las cosas han vuelto a la normalidad.
> ...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Yo estoy muy tranquilito con mis *bch, eth, dash, eos, xmr* y no te preocupes que aun tendría que bajar mucho para que no me hubiese saliese a cuento.



Te falta IOTA, únete al club. 

Si baja a 0.68$ es un buen punto de entrada (y para mi de comprar más )

Deja a los bitcoiners con sus BTCs, yo realmente espero que haga moon, porque entonces mis IOTAs harán Jupiter.

El BCH creo que subirá como mucho a 1400$, yo me largaría, actualmente tu portfolio es casi un hedge. 

No seas un fundamentalista de ninguna cripto, eso te hará más mal que bien.
Yo soy un "chaquetero" y voy con el equipo ganador.


----------



## tastas (17 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> *el 57,26% de las direcciones de esa moneda, que no se pueden mover porque cuesta más en comisiones que lo que tienen* -> Tixel, este indicador de cuentas congeladas, ¿puedes calcularlo para BTC (BiTcoin Cash) porfi?
> 
> ¿hay alguna página con este tipo de indicadores para las diferentes monedas?
> 
> ...



Y tanto que quiero censura (en el hilo de btc). Que vengas aquí a dártelas de listo y no sepas distinguir entre una cartera de btc y claves públicas me parece tristísimo. Al ignore.


----------



## Pablo Villa (17 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> ---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 07:59 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Realizan el primer intercambio atómico en red Lightning entre Bitcoin y Litecoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



LN atomic swaps are much better than on-chain ones because it's instantaneous, low fees, and preserves privacy. *2nd layer off-chain solutions like LN are only practical with a transaction malleability fix like SegWit.* So thanks to everyone's hardwork on getting SegWit activated! pic.twitter.com/WcMzzZ1GcM
— Charlie Lee [LTC] (@SatoshiLite) 16 de noviembre de 2017​
A que se refiere con esto? Alguien puede explicar que implicaciones tiene?

Gracias

PD.- Creo entender, que dice que los pagos con LN atomic swaps son mas baratos, privados y rápidos cuando transfieres los fondos entre diferentes cadenas para un pago. Mas interesantes que los pagos dentro de la misma cadena o incluso el pago a traves de una cadena lateral??

Pero lo de la maleabilidad no lo entiendo. Alguien que pueda aclarar esto?


----------



## tixel (17 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> *el 57,26% de las direcciones de esa moneda, que no se pueden mover porque cuesta más en comisiones que lo que tienen* -> Tixel, este indicador de cuentas congeladas, ¿puedes calcularlo para BTC (BiTcoin Cash) porfi?
> 
> ¿hay alguna página con este tipo de indicadores para las diferentes monedas?
> 
> ...



Puedes mirarlo aquí
Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Addresses and Bitcoin distribution
En bitcoin cash y las otras alt no hay de eso, porque al tener las comisiones tan bajas, practicamente cualquier cantidad se puede mover.
El btc está lleno de mierda de arriba abajo y no vale para nada, compararlo con los tulipanes no lo veo nunguna tonteria. ¿que haces si sale una moneda que te puede destrozar lo que tienes montado? Pumpearla,puede que llegue a 10000$ no se sabe muy bien porque, aunque dudo mucho que sea este año, ya dije que creo que va a corregir, porque no da superado la directriz donde ya hizo tope en el ath anterior y parece que no la va a romper, aunque quien sabe y si no lo hace ahora puede que ya no lo haga porque ahora hay competencia en todos las métricas. Y después dicen que el bch es pump-dump.
Las noticias chungas sobre btc ya se están acumulando. A mi me la trae realtivamente floja, aunque se de sobra que si btc estornuda el resto se constipa, pero creo que también es una fase que hay que pasar. Desligarse del patrón btc y que esto empiece a demostrar todo el potencial que tiene. Btc es un malisimo embajador.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 11:11 ----------




Pablo Villa dijo:


> LN atomic swaps are much better than on-chain ones because it's instantaneous, low fees, and preserves privacy. *2nd layer off-chain solutions like LN are only practical with a transaction malleability fix like SegWit.* So thanks to everyone's hardwork on getting SegWit activated! pic.twitter.com/WcMzzZ1GcM
> — Charlie Lee [LTC] (@SatoshiLite) 16 de noviembre de 2017
> 
> 
> ...



Ya se hicieron atomic swaps en bth, zcash, decred y otras.
400 Bad Request. Btc como siempre llegando tarde, mal y a rrastras.

Western Union troleando a bitcoin la campaña que habían hecho hace años





Mientras bch es aceptado en etoro y bitwala y bitstamp. Cada día aparecen varios.
Bch va a ir subiendo de precio segun se vaya utilizando y demuestre que se puede escalar on chain, btc será pues la putita de los financieros como el oro y robaran el dinero de la gente as usual.


----------



## p_pin (17 Nov 2017)

Repetido..


----------



## Divad (17 Nov 2017)

Cocinándose la siguiente hostia para btc

Twitter

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (17 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Puedes mirarlo aquí
> Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Addresses and Bitcoin distribution
> En bitcoin cash y las otras alt no hay de eso, porque al tener las comisiones tan bajas, practicamente cualquier cantidad se puede mover.
> El btc está lleno de mierda de arriba abajo y no vale para nada, compararlo con los tulipanes no lo veo nunguna tonteria. ¿que haces si sale una moneda que te puede destrozar lo que tienes montado? Pumpearla,puede que llegue a 10000$ no se sabe muy bien porque, aunque dudo mucho que sea este año, ya dije que creo que va a corregir, porque no da superado la directriz donde ya hizo tope en el ath anterior y parece que no la va a romper, aunque quien sabe y si no lo hace ahora puede que ya no lo haga porque ahora hay competencia en todos las métricas. Y después dicen que el bch es pump-dump.
> ...



Pero tú, que parte de que un monedero puede tener un número indefinido de addresses no entiendes? Es como decir que un individuo es pobre por que tiene menos de 5 euros en el bolsillo derecho del pantalón vaquero

Por otra parte, :XX: eres tan cínico de echar en cara los contratos de futuro de BTC, mientras ahora celebras que el broker etoro aceptara Bcash :XX:
Menudo puto personaje estás hecho


----------



## tixel (17 Nov 2017)

Un video hablando de las repercusiones que pueden tener los futuros y demás mierdas en btc, preguntandose si no es un secuestro encubierto y si va a ir to the moon o to the doom. También van a sacarlos en eth. Bueno, de eth siempre se dijo que era de los poderosos, o sea que si tengo que tener dinero en los sitios donde hay estas mierdas, que sea en eth y no en btc, ya que es mucho mejor, más rápido y con comisiones normales y ya se sabía desde el principio que era otra cosa que bitcoin

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 11:59 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Cocinándose la siguiente hostia para btc
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Pense que hablabas del próximo ajuste de dificultad para la semana, también va a ser divertido, en una de estas lo sacan con muletas.:Baile:

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 12:05 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Pero tú, que parte de que un monedero puede tener un número indefinido de addresses no entiendes? Es como decir que un individuo es pobre por que tiene menos de 5 euros en el bolsillo derecho del pantalón vaquero
> 
> Por otra parte, :XX: eres tan cínico de echar en cara los contratos de futuro de BTC, mientras ahora celebras que el broker etoro aceptara Bcash :XX:
> Menudo puto personaje estás hecho



Yo no digo eso, no puedo saber cuantas direcciones ha generado el wallet de cada uno. No se porque le das tantas vueltas. Simplemente esas direcciones no pueden mover lo que hay en ellas, independientemente que sean todas de un wallet o cada una de ellas de un wallet distinto. No se porque te empeñas en no ver algo tan sencillo. Y esa cantidad de dinero inmobilizado son 2343 btc que a día de hoy son más de 18 millones. No deja de ser parecido a cuando cambiaron de pts a euros la cantidad de monedas que quedaron sin cambiar. O los "centimos" de btc que quedan en los exchanges y que no puedes mover.


----------



## Divad (17 Nov 2017)

ING apuesta fuerte y hace campaña de Bitcoin
Blockchain transactions just got a whole lot safer | ING

::

Al final, la follada será apoteósica 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Costa2439 (17 Nov 2017)

Buenas, a raíz de la noticia de que la venta de productos de segunda mano tributan al 4%, ¿si yo vendo una Cassascius a través de milanuncios tributa al 4%? En ese caso puedo pasar todos mis BTC a Cassascius y venderlas tributando solo el 4%


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Nov 2017)

Pos me acabo de comprar un búfalo de oro en CIODE con los 350 leuros que invertí en bitcoñis hace un año y todavía me queda para casi otro .

Que weno.


----------



## orbeo (17 Nov 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Buenas, a raíz de la noticia de que la venta de productos de segunda mano tributan al 4%, ¿si yo vendo una Cassascius a través de milanuncios tributa al 4%? En ese caso puedo pasar todos mis BTC a Cassascius y venderlas tributando solo el 4%



Te sale mejor utilizar Salt. Pides préstamos dejando los btc como aval.

Te quedas los euros y que ejecuten el aval.


----------



## Costa2439 (17 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Te sale mejor utilizar Salt. Pides préstamos dejando los btc como aval.
> 
> Te quedas los euros y que ejecuten el aval.



¿Pero como tributa ese préstamo en hacienda?, ¿en la declaración se pone que es un préstamo?


----------



## orbeo (17 Nov 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> ¿Pero como tributa ese préstamo en hacienda?, ¿en la declaración se pone que es un préstamo?



Los préstamos tributan? Que yo sepa cuando pides un préstamo no pagas a Hacienda por el. Se supone que lo tienes que devolver más intereses.

Si mañana pido un préstamo en Cofidis, y lo lo devuelvo dejando el dinero en cuenta corriente, al año siguiente no pagas plusvalías de ese dinero.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 13:40 ----------

Fue un forero que me disculpe que no recuerdo su nombre, quien proponía precisamente Salt para cambiar Btc a Fiat sin pasar x Hacienda.

No he investigado más, pero parece buena idea en principio.


----------



## p_pin (17 Nov 2017)

Si no recuerdo mal las entidades financieras están obligadas a informar a hacienda por préstamos superiores a 6.000 euros

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 13:56 ----------

¿A partir de qué cantidades debe informar el banco a Hacienda de un ingreso? - Declaracion de la Renta


----------



## orbeo (17 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal las entidades financieras están obligadas a informar a hacienda por préstamos superiores a 6.000 euros



Informar pueden informar, la cuestión es si hay que tributar o no


----------



## Costa2439 (17 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Los préstamos tributan? Que yo sepa cuando pides un préstamo no pagas a Hacienda por el. Se supone que lo tienes que devolver más intereses.
> 
> Si mañana pido un préstamo en Cofidis, y lo lo devuelvo dejando el dinero en cuenta corriente, al año siguiente no pagas plusvalías de ese dinero.
> 
> ...



A lo que me refiero es cuando hacienda pregunte de donde viene ese dinero que le decimos? , porque si sale de cofidis lo tendran controlado, pero si sale de una cuenta en el extranjero pediran explicaciones, no? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (17 Nov 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> A lo que me refiero es cuando hacienda pregunte de donde viene ese dinero que le decimos? , porque si sale de cofidis lo tendran controlado, pero si sale de una cuenta en el extranjero pediran explicaciones, no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4X mediante Tapatalk



Conoces o has oído de alguien que Hacienda le haya pedido explicaciones por pedir un préstamo?


----------



## Costa2439 (17 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Conoces o has oído de alguien que Hacienda le haya pedido explicaciones por pedir un préstamo?



Conozco gente que pide prestamos por medios tradicionales XD No conozco Salt, es un medio tradicional respaldado por un smart contract?


----------



## orbeo (17 Nov 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Conozco gente que pide prestamos ppr medios tradicionales XD No conozco Salt, es un medio tradicional reapaldado por un smart contract?



Son préstamos en los que dejas btc como aval. Pero vamos que es hablar x hablar tampoco he investigado a fondo.

SALT Lending - bitcoin, ethereum Blockchain-Backed Loans

Se habló hace un tiempo en el hilo de las alts


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (17 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> ING apuesta fuerte y hace campaña de Bitcoin
> Blockchain transactions just got a whole lot safer | ING



Hacen campaña de su propio producto y de su propia blockchain.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Nov 2017)

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: (Probablemente el foro no me deje poner más iconitos)

El fork del segwit2x ya debería haber tenido lugar...y ¿qué creéis que ha sucedido con los nodos que estaban haciendo funcionar el software de Garzik? Pues esto ha sucedido:

Twitter

No os pongo los gifs de "FAIL" porque tenéis un par de GIFs cachondos en ese hilo de twitter.

TIXEL, KEINUR, PODÉIS SEGUIR PASANDO POR EL HILO A COMERME LOS COJONES POR DETRÁS, MAJETES.


Edito: en Reddit se están partiendo el culo todavía más alto de lo cabría esperar porque el Fork de SegWit2x ha roto los nodos incluso dos bloques antes de que, en teoría, debiera haber tenido lugar. :XX:


----------



## p_pin (17 Nov 2017)

Copio de coinbase

Bitcoin Segwit2x Fork: The Bitcoin Segwit2x fork is expected to occur in the next hour. We have temporarily disabled buys/sells in addition to sends/receives.


Coinbase | Bitcoin Segwit2x Fork FAQ
Las especulaciones sobre un nuevo split empujan el bitcoin a un nuevo máximo | Negocios | Reuters


----------



## Divad (17 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Hacen campaña de su propio producto y de su propia blockchain.



Comparten lo que han hecho para que """Bitcoin""" se lo copie también 



> ING’s specific solution has been benchmarked against similar technologies in Ethereum, *the world’s largest blockchain alliance, which the bank is part of.*



Bitcoin y ETH es como AMD e Intel, 9 años de buenos tiempos para Bitcoin... Cuando den luz verde a criptolandia veremos como cambian los papeles 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antonius Block (17 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Copio de coinbase
> 
> Bitcoin Segwit2x Fork: The Bitcoin Segwit2x fork is expected to occur in the next hour. We have temporarily disabled buys/sells in addition to sends/receives.
> 
> ...



El comunicado de Coinbase del enlace es de ayer

Y el bloque famoso del HF SegWit2x 494784 ya se ha minado sin novedad: Bitcoin Block #494784


----------



## tixel (17 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: (Probablemente el foro no me deje poner más iconitos)
> 
> El fork del segwit2x ya debería haber tenido lugar...y ¿qué creéis que ha sucedido con los nodos que estaban haciendo funcionar el software de Garzik? Pues esto ha sucedido:
> 
> ...



Pero chalao, si el primero que dijo en esta puta mierda de hilo que b2x no salía fui yo. Si eso está más que descontado por cualquiera. 
A ver si un día sales diciendo algo bueno de core si lo tiene y te dejas de preocupar de lo que hacen los demás. Lo que pasa es que está jodido venir con noticias ilusionantes de parte de core.
Lo único que se ve es el bussiness as usual de siempre y por eso ahora los de ING les mola bitcoin. Ahora ya no vienen con el cuento de blockchain buena, bitcoin malo, ahora ya es bitcoin bueno también.
Mientras tanto otros 30 millones más de tether hace 10 minutos para seguir calentando la caldera. El banco central 2.0 de btc. Se masca la tragedia.


----------



## orbeo (17 Nov 2017)

Alguien sabe algún exchange que admita los BTG? Tanto Binance como HitBTC tienen los depósitos bloqueados


----------



## Claudius (17 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Y tanto que quiero censura (en el hilo de btc). Al ignore.









Ejerce tu derecho al Ignore.


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> WoW:* Korea’s Hyosung Now Supports Bitcoin At ATMs, Will Soon Add Ethereum*
> 
> No estaría mal, comprar criptos desde cualquier cajero "normal". Muy pronto parece que lo podrán hacer en Korea.



Parece que el cajero emite una especie de paper wallet con clave pública y privada...¿os fiais de esto?

No es por ser mal pensado, pero diría que cada cajero podría guardar perfectamente registro de todos los paper wallets emitidos, incluso hackear el aparato "analógicamente" colocando una cámara o similar resultaría más sencillo que lo de birlar credit cards.

un saludo


----------



## easyridergs (17 Nov 2017)

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Nov 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Twitter



Ya es difícil hacer un código tan malo, tan malo, como para que sea incapaz ni siquiera de forkear la cadena. Manda huevos.

Jeff Garzik, otro más que ha tirado por el retrete su prestigio profesional por enfrentarse al sentir general de Bitcoin. Que pase el siguiente.


----------



## tixel (17 Nov 2017)

Bitfinex, la empresa detrás de tether también tiene participación en blockstream y sede en un paraiso fiscal del Caribe. Todo queda en familia, como los Corleone.
Bitcoin, quien te ha visto y quien te vé.


----------



## Claudius (17 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Bitfinex, la empresa detrás de tether también tiene participación en blockstream y sede en un paraiso fiscal del Caribe. Todo queda en familia, como los Corleone.
> Bitcoin, quien te ha visto y quien te vé.



En que te basas para hacer esa afirmación?


----------



## tixel (17 Nov 2017)

Los mineros chinos minando core ¿a perdida? 
Lleva una semana siendo un 43% más rentable minar bch que btc y sin embargo el hashrate de btc siguió subiendo toda la semana después de que se les pusieran los cojones de corbata el 12 al quedar debajo del hashrate de bch y de la que salieron con vida gracias paradojicamente al cambio de dificultad de bch.
¿Le estarán haciendo la cama al btc con el cambio de dificultad de la semana que viene? ¿Será la semana que viene el flippening? ¿Podrán algún día soltar el papel del vater los poseedores de btc?

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 20:32 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> En que te basas para hacer esa afirmación?



¿En que me baso?. Es información pública que yo sepa.


----------



## Claudius (17 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿En que me baso?. Es información pública que yo sepa.



Fuente? Gracias.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2017)

Ya romperá los 8000$. Quizás no mañana, y ni siquiera quizás la semana que viene... pero los romperá.

Hace no mucho bajó a 5500$ y alguno por aquí estaba tocándose. Como si no hubiera pasado nada de nada.


----------



## tixel (17 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Fuente? Gracias.



No lo he leido todavía pero en donde leí lo de bitfinex me llevo aquí
https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@jack1/how-bfx-coin-might-be-a-way-for-big-blockers-to-gain-an-albeit-indirect-voice-in-blockstream


----------



## p_pin (17 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Precio BTC (verde) versus Tethers en circulación (azul):



Una cuenta fácil, sobre lo que se comentó por aquí ayer, sólo para los que quieran entender

Si un cliente quiere cubrir sus "3 btc" con tether cuando BTC cotiza a 3.000 dólares cuantos tether necesita?

3x3000 = 9000 tether

Si ese mismo cliente quiere cubrir sus "3 btc" con tether cuando BTC cotiza a 8.000 dólares, cuantos tether necesita?

3x8000 = 24000 tether

Por tanto tiene lógica que haya más tether en el mercado cuando el precio aumenta?

Lo que está claro es que si tether se utilizara para aumentar la cotización de BTC, no sé como explicas que no siga subiendo...

Y poner dos gráficos achatados (ya sé que son así en esa web), para dejar caer una manipulación, parece bastante rastrero

Ayer me molesté en echar unos números en los que el impacto de tether en ETH es practicamente el mismo que en BTC

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII


----------



## tixel (17 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Solo hoy, 60 millones de nuevos Tethers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me tiene pinta de que no pasa de aquí, lo llevo diciendo días, creo que ya no tiene fuerza para ir más arriba y eso metiendo tethers como si no hubiese mañana.
Acabo de fijarme que de los 10 mayores exchanges en 7 lo más negociado es bch


----------



## p_pin (17 Nov 2017)

Captura en este momento en bittrex

Bcash, también tiene una millonada en Tether


----------



## bmbnct (17 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Captura en este momento en bittrex
> 
> Bcash, también tiene una millonada en Tether



Twitter


----------



## barborico (17 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin está tetherizado, ¿quién lo destetherizará?...


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Una cuenta fácil, sobre lo que se comentó por aquí ayer, sólo para los que quieran entender
> 
> Si un cliente quiere cubrir sus "3 btc" con tether cuando BTC cotiza a 3.000 dólares cuantos tether necesita?
> 
> ...



Interesante reflexión.

Suponemos entonces que USDT sobrevive a la par de BTC, y si este crece en precio por entrada de USD, se generan USDT como contrapartida para los usuarios que no quieran de nuevo pasarse a USD.

Mi duda sería entonces ¿que pasaría si BTC por un casual cayera a 1000$?

Se destruirian esos USDT ... evidentemente no, no se destruirían.

¿se cambiarían por USD?

Pues ahí radica la cuestión, ya que tiene que existir una contraparte real de USD=USDT en los exchangers para ofrecer esa posibilidad.

La otra opción es que los USDT se mantengan en el limbo de los exchangers única y exclusivamente para recomprar BTC tras las bajadas (esa es la escalera de color de los exchagers y su obra maestra)

Nadie va a sacar de los exchanger o de sus wallets el 100% de sus BTC o USDT a Fiat...si acaso un % muy bajo, y ese % está cubierto al estilo de los depósitos bancarios..pongamos un 5% o quzá un 10% con suerte.

Esto está pensado para que se retroalimente, suponiendo que BTC siempre existirá y tenderá a equilibrarse a un precio alcista que mantenga atractivo mantener USDT en los exchanger o en el omni wallet para recomprar una y otra vez y hacerse com más BTC, sin necesidad de pasarse a USD y dar el "cante".

Creo que no pensaron bien la jugada cuando sucedió, pero ahora tienen en sus manos el control del juego. El volumen de USDT siempre irá al alza, lo que reequilibrará siempre el sistema BTC&cia al alza...salvo intervenciones de un sistema foráneo (ETF, Derivados, intervenciones en los exchagers por gobiernos...)

jaque mate.

Un saludo


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Twitter



*dark pill‏ *
@DanDarkPill
Looks like Roger wants to go back to prison.


----------



## Divad (18 Nov 2017)

Vuelve la ballena koreana a regar la crypto

$1319.24 (39.28%
#	Source	Pair	Volume (24h)	Price	Volume (%)	Updated
1	Bithumb	BCH/KRW	$1.547.860.000	$1327.77	40.51%	Recently
2	Bitfinex	BCH/USD	$359.041.000	$1300.40	9.40%	Recently
3	Coinone	BCH/KRW	$308.258.000	$1327.67	8.07%	Recently
4	Bitfinex	BCH/BTC	$238.959.000	$1312.00	6.25%	Recently
5	Bittrex	BCC/BTC	$222.968.000	$1317.21	5.84%	Recently
6	Korbit	BCH/KRW	$206.028.000	$1327.31	5.39%	Recently

---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 03:50 ----------

Para quienes tengan bitcoins... Me he topado con lo siguiente...


Mathematical Proof That the Lightning Network Cannot Be a Decentralized Bitcoin Scaling Solution


----------



## Nico (18 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Una cuenta fácil, sobre lo que se comentó por aquí ayer, sólo para los que quieran entender
> 
> Si un cliente quiere cubrir sus "3 btc" con tether cuando BTC cotiza a 3.000 dólares cuantos tether necesita?
> 
> ...




El problema *p_pin* (o no, otro compañero hace un comentario interesante al respecto) es que se supone que los Teher *no son contrapartida "del bitcoin" sino "de los dólares".*

Esto es... entran 100 millones de dólares y se emiten 100 millones de Tethers.

Pero, si ahora emiten los Tethers sin contrapartida de DOLARES para que la gente que quiera cambiar sus tres bitcoin pueda tener 24.000 Tethers lo que acabamos de crear es "humo" que se cambia por "humo" que *no se puede cambiar por FIAT porque la contrapartida NO EXISTE !!* :8:

Yo no sé -aclaro- si los cientos de millones de Tethers que están emitiendo tienen realmente su contrapartida en dólares (podría ser que si) pero, *si NO LA TIENEN* esto es el equivalente a la segunda trompeta del Apocalipsis... faltan unas pocas más y se acaba todo ! :rolleye:

La opción de "emitir humo" (Tethers sin contrapartida de Fiat) y "comprar bitcoins", puede subir el precio hasta cerca del infinito pero, al primero que grite "maricón el último" no van a quedar ni las cucarachas en el parque.

Entiendo que estamos en un Universo de gente que NO TOMA SUS GANANCIAS y se masturba viendo "los números en la pantalla" mientras toca con la otra mano sus "cold wallets" pero, en algún punto van a llegar a la gente que vea con que 100 bitcoins resuelve su vida y, cuando éstos empiecen a vender la debacle será atómica.

No está mal que en el foro sigan ese dato porque no es menor... si esos Tether NO TIENEN CONTRAPARTIDA REAL esto ya es una burbuja en fase crítica (no inflada con CREDITO como otras burbujas *sino con EMISION* -de Tether en este caso- que es la misma cosa).

---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 05:50 ----------

Agrego ahora que leo los post. El compañero que hace el comentario sobre el posible "cambio de paradigma" (Tethers como contrapartida de Bitcoins y no de dólares) es *Paketazo* un poco más arriba).


----------



## sirpask (18 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin:







Vs

Capitalización Bursátil Mundial...








Que cada uno confíe en lo que quiera.


----------



## tixel (18 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vuelve la ballena koreana a regar la crypto
> 
> $1319.24 (39.28%
> #	Source	Pair	Volume (24h)	Price	Volume (%)	Updated
> ...



Si a los que están en core los timan con lo primero que cuentan, que si no se podía escalar on chain, la validación cuadratica, el numero de nodos y la descentalizacion, etc, etc, etc y ahora esto. Todo mentira como el mismo btc desde 2015

---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 10:11 ----------

Mientras en btc siguen con sus trapicheos habituales en los mundos de los que lo manejan, el bussiness as usual de los financieros, en bitcoin cash acaban de sacar el Bitcoin Cash Fund con el objetivo de mover fondos desde los donantes al fondo y de ahí a la comunidad para alcanzar los objetivos de los proyectos involucrados para mejorar la adopción y hacer que usuarios y negocios empiecen a cambiar a la nueva economia blockchain. Lo mismito que core.






Announcing The Bitcoin Cash Fund - Update 1


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2017)

Ay que pesado - YouTube


----------



## tixel (18 Nov 2017)

No, si los pesaos son los de core y su intransigencia, y por ella van a pagar. 

¿Puede esta dirección que está acumulando bth como una bestia decirnos algo? Ya va por cerca de 300k BTH y a finales de septiembre no tenía nada. Ayer mismo compro 1500, antes de ayer 6000 y compra todos los días y nunca vende ninguno, no es un exchange.
19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address


----------



## Taxidermista (18 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A ver como queda el hashrate ese día con el cambio de dificultad de core.



Usted no tiene muy claro como funciona el minado de cryptomierda, ¿verdad?


----------



## tixel (18 Nov 2017)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Usted no tiene muy claro como funciona el minado de cryptomierda, ¿verdad?



Que va, si yo no tenía dos rig con 6 r9 280x cada uno para minar eth. Me vas a enseñar tú, seguro.







---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 11:28 ----------


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No, si los pesaos son los de core y su intransigencia, y por ella van a pagar.
> 
> ¿Puede esta dirección que está acumulando bth como una bestia decirnos algo? Ya va por cerca de 300k BTH y a finales de septiembre no tenía nada. Ayer mismo compro 1500, antes de ayer 6000 y compra todos los días y nunca vende ninguno, no es un exchange.
> 19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address



Se encarga de que el precio de bth no se desplome creando una falsa demanda.


----------



## Claudius (18 Nov 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Pero, si ahora emiten los Tethers sin contrapartida de DOLARES para que la gente que quiera cambiar sus tres bitcoin pueda tener 24.000 Tethers lo que acabamos de crear es "humo" que se cambia por "humo" que *no se puede cambiar por FIAT porque la contrapartida NO EXISTE !!* :8:



Efectivamente.



Nico dijo:


> Yo no sé -aclaro- si los cientos de millones de Tethers que están emitiendo tienen realmente su contrapartida en dólares (podría ser que si) pero, *si NO LA TIENEN* esto es el equivalente a la segunda trompeta del Apocalipsis... faltan unas pocas más y se acaba todo ! :rolleye:
> 
> La opción de "emitir humo" (Tethers sin contrapartida de Fiat) y "comprar bitcoins", puede subir el precio hasta cerca del infinito pero, al primero que grite "maricón el último" no van a quedar ni las cucarachas en el parque.



Eso es relativo.., ya que no los considero tan irresponsables con su *gran negocio*, lo que si considero que de cada lote de creación de x millones n millones funcionen como reserva fraccionaria, y de los otros tengan $ contantes y sonantes (yo lo haría así). 
Como en la banca, mientras *la confianza*, no se ponga en duda, la baraja no se rompe.

Y en 2018 cuando el músculo japonés tanto en exchange como a finales de año la minería abra la competencia. Ya se verá..., 
Si las casas de cambio hacen sus plataformas multi-lenguaje (en ello están) con support a extranjeros. Pues libre mercado..


Puede haber un crash, mega-crash? Si 
Puede haber un crack? No



Nico dijo:


> Entiendo que estamos en un Universo de gente que NO TOMA SUS GANANCIAS y se masturba viendo "los números en la pantalla" mientras toca con la otra mano sus "cold wallets" pero, en algún punto van a llegar a la gente que vea con que 100 bitcoins resuelve su vida y, cuando éstos empiecen a vender la debacle será atómica.



No tiene porque, lo que está ocurriendo es que los crypto-millonarios un % muy elevado no está de 'lambos y srtas. de compañía', sino reinviertiendo en proyectos ICO u de otro tipo del ecosistema.
Vamos, que se está drenando el FIAT, pasito a pasito, suave, suavecito..

Cuantos más bienes y servicios son aceptados en crypto, el fiat no es necesario para crear economía y comercio.

Overstock, competencia de Amazon en USA, hizo un movimiento estratégico magistral, implementó la aceptación de bitcoin hace tiempo y luego decenas de crypto, y solo cambiaba a usd el 10%, con lo que el impacto en sus cuentas de las plusvalías en Q3-4 y su rentabilidad de la empresa a año fiscal se ha notado, lo han hecho público. 

Así que el vaso está lleno, el vaso está vacío o el vaso está por la mitad, cada uno como lo quiera mirar.


----------



## Rajoy (18 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No tiene porque, lo que está ocurriendo es que los crypto-millonarios un % muy elevado no está de 'lambos y srtas. de compañía', sino reinviertiendo en proyectos ICO u de otro tipo del ecosistema.
> Vamos, que se está drenando el FIAT, pasito a pasito, suave, suavecito..



Efectivamente. Lo normal es que uno vaya disfrutando de sus plusvalías progresivamente. Por más que ese disfrute incluya incluso lambos y señoritas de compañía. Hay más días que longaniza o, como diría Tixel, hay longanizas del día ... 



Claudius dijo:


> Cuantos más bienes y servicios son aceptados en crypto, el fiat no es necesario para crear economía y comercio.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Destinia ofrece pago en bitcoins para los que nos queremos dar un homenaje en forma de viaje. No todo son lambos y señoritas 

---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 12:33 ----------




tixel dijo:


> ¿Puede esta dirección que está acumulando bth como una bestia decirnos algo? Ya va por cerca de 300k BTH y a finales de septiembre no tenía nada. Ayer mismo compro 1500, antes de ayer 6000 y compra todos los días y nunca vende ninguno, no es un exchange.
> 19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address



No me lo puedo creer ! :8:
Eso es el propio Satoshi Nakamoto abandonando el barco de Core y abrazando bch, seguro.
Aunque yo aún diría más: Satoshi Nakamoto en realidad es Jihan Wu ...


----------



## p_pin (18 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Que va, si yo no tenía dos rig con 6 r9 280x cada uno para minar eth. Me vas a enseñar tú, seguro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una cosas es minar y otra entender el proceso. Del mismo modo que puedes escribir, pero lo que dices son gilipolleces

En el próximo cambio de ciclo... lo que pasará, lo más probable, es que caiga ligeramente la dificultad, no, no es por que yo sea adivino, es algo que monitorean varias webs:
Bitcoin Block Explorer - BTC.com
fork.lol

En ambas anticipan que la dificultad caerá entre un 7-14% (la variación es por que cada una hace estimaciones con distintas medias del hashrate y del tiempo)


----------



## tixel (18 Nov 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Se encarga de que el precio de bth no se desplome creando una falsa demanda.



Si, eso está claro, ¿pero el objetivo es?


----------



## plastilinux (18 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Esto es digno de estudio y análisis profundo. Puede que estemos en un Mt.Gox 2.0 y la fiesta no dure mucho: The Bitfinex Dilemma: Blow up now, or try a Hail-Mary to retain in business.
> 
> Por mi parte lo voy a investigar y decidiré si es sensato soltar lastre, pero no solo en BTC, sino en todo...



Buenísimo artículo, recomiendo no pasarlo por encima y estar atento a lo que pueda pasar con Bitfinex y el resto del ecosistema

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (18 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Una cosas es minar y otra entender el proceso. Del mismo modo que puedes escribir, pero lo que dices son gilipolleces
> 
> En el próximo cambio de ciclo... lo que pasará, lo más probable, es que caiga ligeramente la dificultad, no, no es por que yo sea adivino, es algo que monitorean varias webs:
> Bitcoin Block Explorer - BTC.com
> ...



Si, eso es lo que dicen las estimaciones, lo sé, pero es una rebaja muy pequeña, si la hay, que aún quedan 1000 bloques.
Todo depende del precio de btc, ya podeís ir empujando que como caiga puede haber sorpresas muy desagradables, y quizá eso explique parte de los tether.
En cualquier caso hay gente que dice que el algo daa de bth protege a las 2 cadenas porque en el momento q bth coge hashrate ajusta la dificultad y deja en 1:1 la rentabilidad con btc. No lo tengo claro, aunque me parece lo más posible.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 15:03 ----------

Y lo de que bitfinex no funcione con los yankis desde agosto de este año no canta ni nada. Supongo q es que no quieren tener problemas con ellos cuando reviente todo.
Bitfinex - Update: U.S. Individual Users
A mi me parece que va a estallar la tormenta perfecta con btc, aunque a lo mejor es como el resto del bussiness as usual y se le dá una patada palante y aquí no ha pasao nada. Todos contentos, los hodlers con sus btc hiperburbujeados y los exchanges son su negocio.
Pero la cuenta esa acumulando bth como una bestia, todo el rollo del flippening y el hashrate, lo del tether, el precio dando topes y a 8x de primeros de año todo junto da un poquito de mal rollo, y lo digo como poseedor de "todo" menos de btc.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (18 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si, eso está claro, ¿pero el objetivo es?



Crear ordenes de compra falsa como estas:


----------



## bavech (18 Nov 2017)

Un parásito más quiere parasitar :bla::abajo:nuestra eficiente y codiciada cadena.. ¿25 de Noviembre 2017?





Ya sabemos como les va a ir..:no:
¿alguien sabe :fiufiu: porqué se demora tanto la validación de una transacción el B2X)?:XX:


----------



## tixel (18 Nov 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Crear ordenes de compra falsa como estas:



¿Y el objetivo es? A ver si avanzamos un poco y nos dejamos de razonamientos circulares.
Además es una cuenta que no está en ningún exchange y está acumulando a cualquier precio. O sea, fail. Sigue pensado o calla mejor si no sabes

---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 18:45 ----------




keinur dijo:


>



Igualico que en core. Allí la siguiente mejora planteada son los bloques de 300Kb para reducir la centralización :XX:
Me encanta haber cambiado mis btc a bch. Porque aparte de hacer lo correcto creo que va a estar muy bien recompensado.
Los cazurros que siguen erre que erre con su puto core al final pasaran uno por uno a bch, y donde dije digo digo diego y ancha es Castilla. Dos dichos que me salen bien ;-)
Ahorraos sufimientos, cash es el bitcoin ilusionante que habeis comprado hace años, core no.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2017)

¿A tixel le paga alguien en BCHs o cómo va esto? :XX: :XX:


----------



## tixel (18 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿A tixel le paga alguien en BCHs o cómo va esto? :XX: :XX:



Si, el otro día me regaló bubbler 2 bch. Sois tan burros y cazurros que no teneís ni puta idea del favor que os estoy haciendo.
Exchanges donde comprar bch






Y en cuanto se meta bitpay ya podremos gastar nuestros bitcoins como antaño.
Bitcoin Cash Support Comes Out of Beta for the BitPay and Copay Wallets

---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 18:59 ----------

Voy a ampliar el aporte de keinur
Julio:
12: Bitcoin ABC team releases compatible client software
22: ViaBTC Exchange adds BCH trading
23: BTC.TOP Mining Pool announces they will mine BCH
23: Bitpoint Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
23: Bit Trade Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
24: CoinMarketCap adds BCH ‘futures market’ to index
24: Ledger adds BCH wallet support
24: Bithumb Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
25: OKCoin Exchange adds BCH trading
25: Roger Ver publicly supports BCH
28: Bitcoin Unlimited team releases compatible client software
29: Bitcoin XT team releases compatible client software
29: Bitfinex Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
29: Kraken Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
29: Coinfloor Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
29: Korbit Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
29: BTCPOP Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
29: HitBTC Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
29: Coin Dance launches BCH specific website
30: Liqui Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
30: Bitcoin Classic team releases compatible client software
31: Electron Cash releases BCH Wallet
31: Yobit Exchange adds BCH trading

Agosto:

01: Bitcoin Cash forks off BTC prior to Segwit activation
01: ViaBTC Mining Pool mines the first BCH block
01: Bittrex Exchange adds BCH trading
02: Freewallet releases BCH Wallet
02: Trezor adds BCH wallet support
02: Bitcoin Cash reaches #3 by Market Cap, $7 Billion
02: John McAfee publicly supports BCH
03: Coinbase announces plans to support BCH
03: Poloniex Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
03: Shapeshift Exchange adds BCH trading
03: Changelly Exchange adds BCH trading
03: BTCBOX Exchange adds BCH trading
04: BTC.com adds BCH wallet support
05: Coinomi adds BCH wallet support
06: BTCMarkets Exchange adds BCH trading
06: nChain publicly supports BCH
07: Coinone Exchange adds BCH trading
08: Evercoin Exchange adds BCH trading
09: KeepKey adds BCH wallet support
09: Rocketr adds BCH support
13: BitGo announces plans to add full BCH wallet support
14: Poloniex Exchange adds BCH trading
16: The first 8MB / 37,000 transaction block mined
16: CEX.IO Exchange adds BCH trading
18: Bitcoin Cash overtakes BTC daily trading volume for the first time - $3.1B vs $2.7B
18: BTC to BCH the most popular trade on Shapeshift
20: Antpool Mining Pool mines their first BCH block
22: Huobi Exchange adds BCH trading
22: OKCoin Exchange adds BCH trading
22: F2Pool Mining Pool mines their first BCH block
23: Yours switches from Litecoin to BCH
24: Over 50% of hash power switches to BCH for the first time
31: BitGo adds BCH support
31: StrongCoin adds BCH wallet support
31: BTCC Mining Pool mines their first BCH block

Septiembre:

01: Copay adds BCH wallet support
04: General Bytes announces plans to add BCH to ATMs
05: Tippr Bot launches BCH tipping on Reddit & Twitter
07: Blocknet Exchange adds BCH trading
11: Jaxx announces plans to add BCH to wallet
17: BitPay adds BCH wallet support
20: Uphold adds BCH support
23: New BCH Website launched
24: SatoshiDice relaunches, now on BCH
25: Accept Bitcoin Cash initiative launches
26: Zepbay adds BCH support
26: Bitcoin.com launches BCH price converter website
27: ALFAcashier Exchange adds BCH trading
29: Bloomberg writes article on BCH

Octubre:

06: SimpleFX adds BCH payments
13: Exodus adds BCH wallet support
13: Mobi adds BCH wallet support
16: CryptoGraffiti adds BCH payments
19: Bitcoin.com publishes ‘Bitcoin Cash is Bitcoin’ article
19: Unit Wallet releases BCH Wallet
25: World’s first 1 GB block mined on the testnet
27: BitPay CEO hints at possible future BCH merchant integration
28: OKEx Exchange adds BCH futures trading
30: Bitcoin Cash Hard Fork announced

Noviembre:

01: Wikileaks Shop adds BCH payments
02: Bitcoin Cash reaches $10 Billion Market Cap
05: BitcoinPlug adds BCH ATM support
08: Bitcoin.com announces full company support if Segit2x fails
10: Business Insider writes article on BCH
10: Bitcoin Cash reaches $1000
10: Bloomberg writes article on BCH
10: BitPay Co-founder hints at future BCH support
10: Forbes writes article on BCH
11: Xapo President states that the biggest companies might be moving to BCH
11: Bovada Sports Betting adds BCH support
11: Bitcoin Cash overtakes BTC daily trading volume - $6.2B vs $5.5B
11: Gavin Andresen publicly supports BCH
11: Bitcoin Cash overtakes Ethereum to be #2 by Market Cap - $30 Billion
11: Binance Exchange adds BCH trading
12: Bitcoin Cash achieves over $10 Billion trading volume in 24 hours
13: Bitstamp Exchange announces plans to add BCH trading
13: Bitcoin Cash successfully hard fork upgrades
13: Trade Satoshi Exchange adds BCH trading
14: Njalla Domain Registrar adds BCH support
14: Kim Dotcom publicly supports BCH
14: eToro Social Trading Platform adds BCH trading
14: SurBTC Exchange adds BCH trading
15: Bitmex Exchange adds adds BCH trading
15: Experience Bitcoin Cash initiative launches
15: Blockchain.com announces plans to add BCH
15: Genesis Mining announces plans to mine BCH
15: Jaxx adds BCH wallet support
16: CEX.IO Exchange adds BCH margin trading
16: BTCC launches BCH mining pool
16: KUCoin Exchange adds BCH trading
16: Bitwala announces plans to support BCH
17: GDAX Exchange announces plans to support BCH
17: Internet Archive adds BCH payments
17: Bitcoin.com launches BCH radio ad on 150 stations
18: Wirex announces plans to support BCH
18: Bitcoin Cash Fund initiative launched

Desde la introducción de la DAA los bloques en bch salen cada 9,6 minutos. No está mal.

CNBC recomendano eth en lugar de btc
CNBC - Ethereum could be a WAY better investment than...


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2017)

Me estoy planteando lo del ignore, pero es que cuando pase un tiempo... quiero leer sus mensajes. A ver que dice. :XX:

Yo conocí este foro por este post precisamente, y Nico fue mi primer ignorado. Luego hay alguno de la guardería por insultos. Quizás tenga que ampliar la lista.


----------



## remonster (18 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿A tixel le paga alguien en BCHs o cómo va esto? :XX: :XX:



Yo creo que sí que es CM.


----------



## tixel (18 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me estoy planteando lo del ignore, pero es que cuando pase un tiempo... quiero leer sus mensajes. A ver que dice. :XX:
> 
> Yo conocí este foro por este post precisamente, y Nico fue mi primer ignorado. Luego hay alguno de la guardería por insultos. Quizás tenga que ampliar la lista.



Meteme ya, te lo pido por favor. Tambien va por el capullo del nindireblade y p_pin que no debe saber como se hace o es un bocas, bueno esto último es seguro, pero quizá piense en no ser el último gilipollas con btc y por eso no me borra.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 19:22 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Yo creo que sí que es CM.



Si, soy de esos trabajos modelnos como el de bloguero con el que aparecen los que no hacen nada por tv. Me pagan 0.0001 bch por mensaje, lo de comprar bch y otras alts lo hago para pasar el rato.

En Enero le cambian el formato a las direcciones de bch para que no haya equivocos mandando de btc sw a bch y viceversa, además de ser más rápida de codificar y decodificar, funcionar mejor con los QR y modo alfanumérico ¿?, utilizar un checksum que detecta 6 errores en las direcciones y 8 en las ráfagas


----------



## paketazo (18 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Twitter - Margin borrowing at bitfinex now at 325 million Tethers
> 
> Leer comentarios.



Dudo ya que nadie de por aquí le pille ese tren.

Si las comunidades se hacen eco de uso inapropiado de USDT, los exchangers acabarán dejando ese par fuera de sus mercados.

Ellos son más inteligentes que la masa inversora/especuladora, y salvo algún caso puntual, nadie que se informe mantendrá ya a largo plazo USDT como garantía de nada. Y los exchangers saben que a la larga si salta esto, perderán mucho más de lo que podrán ganar en esta carrera de fondo.

Espero algún tipo de auditoría o similar, como intento de salvar los muebles...iremos viendo.

Esperemos que estas interpretaciones corran como la pólvora y los holders empiecen a cambiar sus USDT por USD o por BTC o la altcoin favorita, de este modo se podrá ir reduiciendo la exposición del sistema a este nuevo ponzi.


El invento de BTC se creó para hundir al ponzi fiat, no para que otro crezca a su amparo, pero veremos como todo se termina solucionando de uno u otro modo, a la gente es difícil darle gato por liebre...para prueba...la existencia del propio BTC.

USDT creo que tiene los dias contados, es posible que se sacudan los cimientos de esto, pero si entendemos que no es realmente una altcoin "honorable", se saca del sistema y a seguir trabajando.


Un saludo y veremos el egoismo humano hasta dónde llega con USDT


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Nov 2017)

Pero bueno, ¿aquí nadie sigue el Keiser Report o qué?

[Youtube]Q1dDG5gXCWI[/Youtube]


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Todo en verde. ¿esta entrando tanto dinero de fuera? ¿se puede saber por el volumen en los exchanges o no dice nada?


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Todo en verde. ¿esta entrando tanto dinero de fuera? ¿se puede saber por el volumen en los exchanges o no dice nada?



En otros tiempos podría ser un indicador, hoy en día, creo que es un timo más, entre un puñado de cuentas dentro de varios exchangers pueden mover todo el volumen que quieran...y más.

Solo ellos, desde dentro, saben el incremento real de fiat que se añade al sistema, pero dudo mucho que les interese compartir esa información.

Y si por un casual, pudiéramos saberlo, entonces sí estaríamos en posición de poder tomar dcisiones muy relevantes.

Un saludo.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2017)

BCH no está en verde y Dash tampoco.

ETH está pumpeando un poco. Ya lo toca, que lleva meses estancada :XX:


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Si que está parado este hilo, parece que se acabaron los owneds y demás subnormaladas. Estamos a un paso del ath, pero por aquí no salen los típicos to the moon de alegría. El olor a podrido de core se hace cada vez evidente. Y el miedo a que la fiesta acabe mal se ha instalado en este mundo que era ajeno a él por lo bien diseñado que estaba bitcoin contra hostilidades pero que han secuestrado con las tacticas habituales de infiltración, dinero(recurso de necios por lo general) y propaganda (que recurso tan poderoso en está época de encefalogramas planos). Mientras el precio sube la gente no mira para otro lado y todos contentos, pero hay mucho que perdió el rumbo por ese mismo dinero ganado tan facilmente y quiere más y el objetivo inicial de ser el azote de la banca, el estado y las finanza, algo revolucionario que puede cambiar el mundo para siempre se ha convertido en un vulgar instrumento financiero que pasará a fase 2 con los futuros, etf y demás mierda.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2017)

Yo tixel te hice una propuesta. Era 0.01 BTC tuyos para el 21 de marzo de 2018 a cambio de 0.01 BCH mios. 

Ya se sabe, perro ladrador, poco mordedor. Mucho escribir, pero luego no crees en lo que escribes. Los hechos te dejan desacreditado y ahora en este post, casi todo el mundo se ríe de ti y nadie te hace ni puto caso.

Felicidades.


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Joder, que tio más pesao, me va a estar con esto toda la vida el hijo puta y todavía no se ni que coño quería apostar. Fijate el caso que le hago yo a estos tarados.
La peseta pa ti macho, eres el más listo y no me atrevi a no se que. Ale al patio a correr un poco, a ver si te tranquilizas


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2017)

Estaba muy claro. Era cambiarnos 0.01 BTC y 0.01 BCH para el 21 de marzo de 2018, ya que BTC se iba a hundir y BCH iba a ser la nueva moneda de referencia. Por supuesto tu mismo sabes que eso no va a pasar, y por eso no aceptaste, porque palmabas si o si.

En cualquier caso algo como 'hijo de puta', no es admisible. Y tarados, seguramente tampoco.

Reportado y al ignore.


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Este tío es gilipollas, no hay otra explicación, el tío quiere que apueste con él que bch se va a revalorizar 7 veces con respecto a btc en 6 meses. ¡Nada menos!, como que es lo mismo pasar de 8000 a 10000 que de 1000 a 10000.
Y el muy gilipollas piensa que no entrar en semejante apuesta absurda que debería pagarse a 50:1 o algo así, es cagarse o no creer lo que se dice. Más tonto no se puede ser. Este es el nivel del hilo de muchos.
E insisto, meterme en el ignore ese, no saco absolutamente nada de hablar con vosotros los que me "amenazais" con meterme, más que perder el tiempo.
Acabo de releer, y voy hasta a darte ventaja, ¡Si, vamos a apostar! pero 7:1 que es a ojimetro como deben ir ahora de precio. Yo te doy 1 btc y tu me dás 7 bth si pierdes si a ese día un btc vale más que 7 bch. Eso es una apuesta, colegial, no una tontería como la tuya. 
A ver ahora que dices, te voy a hacer un esquema, si ganas tú es que btc se revalorizará más que bch desde hoy a esa fecha. Eso es la carrera justa, tú apostar por tu caballo y yo por el mio pero sabiendo donde estan cada uno.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 13:37 ----------

Hay quien dice que lo de tether es puro FUD que sale regularmente a saber el motivo. Pero si es curioso que ahora esté en boca de todos, cuando lleva años funcionando, bueno no se exactamente cuanto tiempo pero ya hace. Aún no lo leí.
The truth about Bitfinex and Tether... : CryptoCurrency


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

¿No se si habeis leido el enlace de que lo de tether es puro fud que sale regularmente? Aún lo tengo pendiente. A ver si ahora.
Pero la inmensa mayoría, al menos hasta no hace mucho era de no sacar el dinero del mundo cripto. O sea que mientras la gente no convierta a fiat puede seguir pumpeando.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 16:00 ----------

Bueno ya lo he leido por encima y recomiendo leerlo a los que andan con miedo con este tema de los tether y me ha convencido de que es puro FUD.
No se puede explicar una subida de capitalización de 100.000 millones por una emisión de 500 millones de dolares de juja. Por no hablar de todos los yenes, yuanes y los coreanos q no se como se llaman que llevan entrando, y esos exchanges q son los más potentes no tienen tether.
También parece que van a contratar a una firma potente de auditoria de ny. Y en tether entra más dinero que sale.
Como verá algúno que otro yo no me caso con nadie, ni con btc ni con cash, ni con tether ni con lo contrario. Intento sacar mis propias conclusiones.


----------



## Nico (19 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ojo, que el río empieza a sonar.
> 
> *Bitfinex Struggles with Money Withdrawal, Community Observers Predict MtGox Scenario
> *




Si hubiere un "bank run" con Theter (y, se va oliendo en el aire) pueden ocurrir tres cosas:

*1) "Corralito" de Theters, pérdida para los tenedores, eventual cierre exchanges.*

En este caso cuando empieza la "corrida" los exchanges afectados suspenden el uso de Theters, los tenedores de éstos PIERDEN el equivalente monetario que posean (si tengo 10.000 theters habré perdido $ 10.000) y, uno o varios de los exchanges que los usan pueden cerrar por el caos que esta medida trae aparejada (juicios, demandas, embargos, cierre de cuentas bancarias, etc.)

===

*2) "To the Moon" de las criptos, eventual cierre de los exchanges, distorsión posterior en los mercados.*

Otra hipótesis -veo más probable la "1" aclaro- es que los exchanges no metan la mano y la gente que posee Theters esté dispuesta a cambiarlos a cualquier "precio" y por lo que sea con tal de salirse de ellos.

En estos exchanges entonces, el precio (en Theters) de cualquier cripto subirá como la espuma (qué prefieres ?, un dash pagado a 10.000 theters o "0" si los theters desaparecen ?).

Esta distorsión en los precios también se hará sentir en los otros exchanges (los bots reaccionarán al cambio de precio comprando según sean sus algoritmos) y luego tomará un tiempo hasta que la oferta y demanda en los exchanges "normales" vuelva al equilibrio.

En este caso también es posible que los exchanges afectados terminen cerrando aunque, evitarán los juicios por estafa (porque eran un mercado y dejaron actuar al mercado).

===

*3) Efecto "Ola" (o Tsunami):*

Cualquiera de las hipótesis anteriores -la 1 o la 2- puede acabar ahí si los tenedores de criptos se tranquilizan o bien, si la gente que se sale de Theter y compra "lo que sea" decide luego recuperar sus DOLARES, iniciará un proceso de venta en los exchanges "serios", lo que repercutirá a la baja (mucha gente vendiendo, quizás poca gente comprando por miedo a la situación).

Si además el miedo se contagia a tenedores de "otras criptos" y en "otros exchanges" y deciden salirse con su dinero de verdad para asegurar ganancias y por las dudas, el impacto puede ser arrasador.

===

Creo que va a empezar como *"2"*, se terminará convirtiendose en un *"1"* y, que llegue al *"3"* o no dependerá de los "hodlers".


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Ya veo que vosotros también vaís a piñon fijo y ni habeís mirado por encima el enlace en que dicen que lo de tether es fud.
Esos escenarios que proponeis no tienen precedentes, la mayoría no cambia a cash, sobre todo cantidades grandes por lo que el peligro de bank run es bajo.
Palos en exchanges de btc por la cantidad o parecida de la cantidad de tetehrs ha habido y aquí seguimos con el engendro a 8000. Los de mtgox aún andan esperando y eran miles de btc que valen bastante más que todos los tether.
El volumen de btc cualquier dia multiplica por casi 10 la cantidad total de tethers.
No creo q exista un peligro inminente de que btc se vaya a ir a 1000€, como mucho a 3-4k, que siendo una peazo caida no es nada no visto anteriormente para q la gente salga en estampida.
Btc se tiene bastantes más motivos de preocupación que ese.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 17:57 ----------

En cualquier caso el que se vería más afectado es el btc. Los bch se suelen cambiar por btc y krw


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

Traigo por aquí también la captura de volumen de negociación de usdT (tether) en este momento en Bittrex... no sólo sería un "hipotético" problema de btc


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Los volúmenes de negociación de USDT no son representativos de nada.* El propio exchange puede estar haciendo wash trade con todos los pares de negociación contra cualquier criptomoneda.
> 
> De hecho, el objetivo del USDT es precisamente ese, dar liquidez, lubricar la negociación en los exchanges sin depender de fondos fiat "reales".
> 
> ...




Soplas o absorves? en qué quedamos¿ para que haya pump tiene que haber volúmen, en serio ahora mantienes que se puede subir la cotización de criptomonedas sin volumen?


----------



## sirpask (19 Nov 2017)

¿Pero que mierda es esa de Theter? que tiene que ver con Bitcoin?
si quiebra Bitfinex y desaparece Theter bitcoin no bajaría ni un 5%.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Nov 2017)

Por cierto, no se si ya ha alcanzado esta cotización antes, pero lo he visto a más de 8000.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2017)

Había pasado los 8000$ pero por poco, igual que hace un rato. Igualmente, como digo siempre, que el valor este estabilizado durante días es bueno para afianzar. Tampoco hacen falta ATH todas las semanas, y menos cuando hace poco hicieron ese movimiento artificial para bajarlo a 5500$.


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Hace falta un icono de facepalm urgentemente en este foro :ouch:
> 
> Claro que puede, alma de cántaro. No tiene nada que ver precio y volumen. Si el libro de órdenes es muy fino, con poco volumen puedes hacer grandes subidas y bajadas.
> 
> ...



Lo que hace falte es uno (icono), y grande, de hipocresía

Precio y volúmen es TODO en trading. 
Claro que ahora lo mismo defiendes que BTC es un mercado con "pocas órdenes"... Ya hablas como el Caplam

PD Ha pasado los 8.000 nos vas a poner el gif esta vez?

Dejo captura de este momento en Bitstamp, aquí no hay tether, esto es cash fiat puro y duro la oferta de órdenes en btc es escasa, 1803 btc ...


----------



## Nico (19 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Y mientras tanto, bitfinex encabeza un nuevo pump... nuevo ATH.
> 
> El resto de exchanges, le siguen poco a poco.




Eso sería un Escenario "2".

Los tenedores de Theter empiezan a pasarse a otras criptos (quizás principalmente bitcoin mientras haya) y la cotización en ESE EXCHANGE empieza a dispararse.

Los bots que hacen arbitraje, si no están programados para "sacar theter" de la ecuación, sólo ven la subida y empiezan a comprar en sus exchanges y el precio sube en todos lados (efecto empatía).

Si los que se deshacen de los Theter comprando BTC "hodlean", la cosa no se desboca. Si cambian los BTC de exchange para vender y llevarse dólares se arma el desparramo (Bitfinex subiendo como espuma y el resto bajando). Eso podría desencadenar el Escenario "3".

Ya veremos. Hay muchos exchanges y la onda se puede diluir entre todos ellos.

De todos modos cuando las noticias empiezan a "oler" -y las de Theter lo están haciendo- pueden ser el preanuncio de movimientos importantes.


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Macho guárdate la acritud para otro. Al foro se viene bien cagado, para tener los ánimos un poco calmados.
> 
> Yo no he dicho que BTC sea un mercado con pocas órdenes. Mírate otra vez mis posts y deja de inventar cosas.
> 
> ...



El icono, ponme el icono, ese que va rompiendo 1.000, 2.000.... 5.000, 8.000 venga!! ponlo! :XX: o los cambiaste a Bcash?




Y a ver si te pones de acuerdo con keinur, que es quien mantiene lo siguiente:



keinur dijo:


> Los volúmenes de negociación de USDT no son representativos de nada.





keinur dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que BTC sea un mercado con pocas órdenes.





keinur dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver precio y volumen. *Si el libro de órdenes es muy fino, con poco volumen* puedes hacer grandes subidas y bajadas.



Y ahora reitero "soplas o absorbes"? no puedes decir una cosa y la contraria, salvo que seas un hipócrita, si dices ahora (veremos en el siguiente post) que btc no es un "libro fino"... no se puede manipular facilmente según lo que ha puesto ese tal keinur... 

Si hubiera órdenes falsas, cualquier usuario al vender a un precio, no encontraría contrapartida, y se descubriría el fraude en 1 minuto, y más si se meten órdenes a mercado

Cualquiera que venga a manipularme o a mentir por sus propios intereses se encontrará una respuesta por mis partes


----------



## sirpask (19 Nov 2017)

Que pete un exchange a Bitcoin ya no le afecta nada.


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Joder qué poco sabes de cómo funciona un exchange... Es como hablar de física cuántica con Belen Esteban...
> 
> Nada de lo que he dicho se contradice. Si te lo parece es que no entendes nada.



Sí claro,_ te he pillao con el carrito del helao_

Otro que se cree que está en casa y tratándonos como gilipollas,,, pues no tío, aquí el que venga con su caradura a mentir lo lleva claro conmigo


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> De momento Charlie Shrem ya se está intentando poner en contacto con Bitfinexed, después de que el tema haya trascendido a Coindesk.
> 
> La caca que hueles, es de Charlie
> 
> ...



Tontoelbote tu padre, además de gilipollas


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Te falta el _mentiendes_



En tu casa quizás entiendan


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Cualquiera que no tenga la mente de un simio me entiende.
> 
> No es tu caso )



Si, claro, te crees que estás en casa...


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Estaís haciendo un mundo de esto, creo, para la capitalización actual de más de 200 mil millones tether no supone lo suficiente para explicarla, ni un incremento de 150 mil millones en un año.
Es cierto que los 5 mayores exchanges de btc están metidos y que es un mosqueo y la mierdada de siempre de inventarse el dinero y el último que pague. 
Para mí es otro motivo más para alejarme de bitcoin y toda su mierdada bankster, que aunque lo de tether afecte al resto nada comparable con btc cuyo principal mercado es el BTC/USDT de bitfinex. Bch se cambia principalmente por btc y krw y solo se negocia un 12% en exchanges con tether.
Yo también al principio le dí importancia pero creo que es más FUD de algún usuario, el tal Bitfinexed, poco contento que otra cosa.
Keinur, no se porque dices que no dá razones, a mi desde luego y aunque no lo leí todo, porque es un tochako y en ingles ¡puff! me parecieron acertadas y el tío daba muchas pruebas. Tampoco entiendo tanto inglés, pero leí más o menos los comentarios y había de todo.


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

Volúmen de negociación de los últimos días en BTC:

Bitcoin (BTC) Historical Data | CoinMarketCap

16/11/17: 5,123,810,000
17/11/17: 4,651,670,000
18/11/17: 3,667,190,000


Comparen con los 30.000.000 usdt (ni un 1% del total)

Cuidado con los manipuladores

PD: Paleto, pon el gif de los 8.000... 3er aviso


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Nov 2017)

segun la web de Tether (USDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap






Tether (USDT)

Total Supply
674,999,472 USDT

675 Millones de Dolares.


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Cambiando de tema, que os parece esta dirección de bch que es la más rica equivaliendo a 330 millones de dolores y que no para de acumular, tiene casi 28000 entradas, casi compra en cada bloque y 0 salidas.
Implica esto, ¿Qué bch va a meter un pump de dimensiones cósmicas? ¿Tendremos paridad 1:1 con btc para mi cumple en Marzo o será antes?


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, que os parece esta dirección de bch que es la más rica equivaliendo a 330 millones de dolores y que no para de acumular, tiene casi 28000 entradas, casi compra en cada bloque y 0 salidas.
> Implica esto, ¿Qué bch va a meter un pump de dimensiones cósmicas? ¿Tendremos paridad 1:1 con btc para mi cumple en Marzo o será antes?



es la cuenta de jihan y roger ver ::


----------



## louis.gara (19 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Chavales, yo ya he avisado. Convenceros no es algo que necesite hacer, ni que pretenda.
> 
> Cada palo que aguante su vela.



Pues no lo parece, el Tíxel y tú últimamente no paráis de postear parece que con la intención de convencer a alguien o de ir postulando a la vez que vais perdiendo dinero. Da la impresión de que los que estáis cagados sois vosotros. Yo vendí mis Btcrash cuando salieron, todas las criptos cuando el Bitcoin andaba por los 4500 y me ha salido bastante más rentable que las estrategias/amenazas que vais proclamando...nos vamos a 10000, y más allá, después de tanto tiempo aún podemos decir aquello de TO-DA-MOON!!!


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> es la cuenta de jihan y roger ver ::



Como si es la del Papa. Quien coño pregunto eso?

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 21:17 ----------




louis.gara dijo:


> Pues no lo parece, el Tíxel y tú últimamente no paráis de postear parece que con la intención de convencer a alguien o de ir postulando a la vez que vais perdiendo dinero. Da la impresión de que los que estáis cagados sois vosotros. Yo vendí mis Btcrash cuando salieron, todas las criptos cuando el Bitcoin andaba por los 4500 y me ha salido bastante más rentable que las estrategias/amenazas que vais proclamando...nos vamos a 10000, y más allá, después de tanto tiempo aún podemos decir aquello de TO-DA-MOON!!!



A estos como si lloviese. Y palmado dinero, dice el pringao. Pero si el último mes gane mas q vootros todos juntos...y lo q te rondare morena.
Tu sigue con to to the moon q el cerebro no te da pamas.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 21:17 ----------




louis.gara dijo:


> Pues no lo parece, el Tíxel y tú últimamente no paráis de postear parece que con la intención de convencer a alguien o de ir postulando a la vez que vais perdiendo dinero. Da la impresión de que los que estáis cagados sois vosotros. Yo vendí mis Btcrash cuando salieron, todas las criptos cuando el Bitcoin andaba por los 4500 y me ha salido bastante más rentable que las estrategias/amenazas que vais proclamando...nos vamos a 10000, y más allá, después de tanto tiempo aún podemos decir aquello de TO-DA-MOON!!!



A estos como si lloviese. Y palmado dinero, dice el pringao. Pero si el último mes gane mas q vootros todos juntos...y lo q te rondare morena.
Tu sigue con to to the moon q el cerebro no te da pamas.


----------



## louis.gara (19 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Como si es la del Papa. Quien coño pregunto eso?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 21:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Cada maestrillo tiene su librillo porque el que tuvo retuvo y a todo cerdo le llega su San Martín.) Por cierto, estamos otra vez en ALL TIME HIGH, cuanto lleva el Bcrash de pérdida desde el suyo?:XX:


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Yo soy como el Umbral, vengo aquí a hablar de mi libro.
La dirección esa de cash que?


----------



## Arctic (19 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Como si es la del Papa. Quien coño pregunto eso?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 21:17 ----------
> 
> ...




Aqui te lo digo de nuevo publicamente. Si has ganado este mes la mitad que yo, te doy todos mis bitcoin. En caso contrario me das tú tus mierdas de shitcoins y yo se las dono a dos ONG que elija el foro. Por supuesto, el que pierda no vuelve a postear aquí. Qué te parece?


----------



## BlueArrow (19 Nov 2017)

tixel, en esta vida hay algo más importante que tener razón: Ganar dinero.

Tú sabrás lo que haces...


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Yo soy como el Umbral, vengo aquí a hablar de mi libro.
La dirección esa de cash que?

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 21:39 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Aqui te lo digo de nuevo publicamente. Si has ganado este mes la mitad que yo, te doy todos mis bitcoin. En caso contrario me das tú tus mierdas de shitcoins y yo se las dono a dos ONG que elija el foro. Por supuesto, el que pierda no vuelve a postear aquí. Qué te parece?



Pues claro q gane mas q cualquiera q tenga btc, para q te hagas una idea cambie btc a bth a max .085. O sea q llevamos mínimos 2x. Mas q cualquiera q se haya quedado en btc.
Ya me puedes dar todos tus btc, pero si me haces el favor cambiamelos a bch antes.


----------



## BlueArrow (19 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Yo soy como el Umbral, vengo aquí a hablar de mi libro.
> La dirección esa de cash que?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 21:39 ----------
> ...



¿Tú qué vas a ser como Umbral?
Umbral dijo que se iba de la entrevista cuando vio que no iban a hablar de su libro. Tú sigues aquí erre que erre intentando que hablemos de tu libro pero no amenazas con irte.

[youtube]wU8T-TytjW4[/youtube]


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> tixel, en esta vida hay algo más importante que tener razón: Ganar dinero.
> 
> Tú sabrás lo que haces...



Esa es la mentalidad de mierda q tenéis los q andáis con btc. Para el resto la vida es mucho mas amplia

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 21:43 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> ¿Tú qué vas a ser como Umbral?
> Umbral se piró de la entrevista cuando vio que no iban a hablar de su libro. Tú sigues aquí erre que erre intentando que hablemos de tu libro.
> 
> [youtube]wU8T-TytjW4[/youtube]



A mi me importa una mierda lo q piensen peingaos como tu


----------



## Arctic (19 Nov 2017)

Tixel, eres lamentable. No entiendes o no quieres entender. Como ya me estás dando hasta lástima, te dejo que sigas con tu FUD. Espero que la gente que lee el hilo te tenga calado y obre en consecuencia.


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

Y la dirección esa acumulando bth cono si no hubiese mañana que?
Lo único q leo aquí es mierda pura, salvo contados post

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 22:19 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Tixel, eres lamentable. No entiendes o no quieres entender. Como ya me estás dando hasta lástima, te dejo que sigas con tu FUD. Espero que la gente que lee el hilo te tenga calado y obre en consecuencia.



Payaso, me debes dinero y sino demuestra q has ganado mas q yo, como el otro payaso que me apostaba una apuesta absurda y en lo q le vi la jugada se cago como cagón vividor de rentas pasadas de btc q es


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, que os parece esta dirección de bch que es la más rica equivaliendo a 330 millones de dolores y que no para de acumular, tiene casi 28000 entradas, casi compra en cada bloque y 0 salidas.
> Implica esto, ¿Qué bch va a meter un pump de dimensiones cósmicas? ¿Tendremos paridad 1:1 con btc para mi cumple en Marzo o será antes?



Pues yo, puesto a elucubrar diría que es de un exchange.

Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Cash Addresses and Bitcoin Cash distribution

Por ejemplo bitfinex según la rich-list tiene un número de coins "similar"... así que no sería extraño que esa wallet sea de otro exchange con mayor negociación, que los hay.
Las operaciones comienzan el 26 de Septiembre, así que tú que eres seguidor de bcash si encuentras info de algún exchange que la admitiera más-menos por esa época, pues diría que "blanco y en botella"


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues yo, puesto a elucubrar diría que es de un exchange.
> 
> Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Cash Addresses and Bitcoin Cash distribution
> 
> ...



No es un exchange puesto q no tiene salidas. No se q pensar, pero suena a un insider/ballena q sabe q bch va a subir mucho.


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No es un exchange puesto q no tiene salidas. No se q pensar, pero suena a un insider/ballena q sabe q bch va a subir mucho.



Cuidado que he visto exchangers que meten en cold wallet coins, y no las mueven en meses.

Luego tienen otro wallet para mover las fichas, pero en menor medida.

Es raro que sea de un solo individuo o grupo inversor, pues se suelen distribuir en muchas direcciones diferentes para diluir el riesgo de hackeo de una dirección, o perdida de sus claves etc.

Yo también apostaría por exchanger.

En cuanto a la paridad BCH=BTC ... a muy largo plazo creo que todas valdrán lo mismo.

Un saludo y buena entrada de semana.


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Nov 2017)

lo de la direccion esa me suena a alguien aguantando el precio de BCash para que no se desplome, comprandolo todo caro....

hasta cuando?

tixel dira....


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuidado que he visto exchangers que meten en cold wallet coins, y no las mueven en meses.
> 
> Luego tienen otro wallet para mover las fichas, pero en menor medida.
> 
> ...



Es cierto. Y por ejemplo la dirección de bitfinex que sale en 3er lugar como "cold wallet" tiene 3 movimientos unicamente (hoy), así que es evidente que tienen más direcciones... así todos y cada uno de los exchanges

Por ejemplo bithumb mueve +500.000.000 $ (en moneda coreana) en negociación... así que la cantidad de Bcash que tiene que tener depositado ese exchange "teoricamente" puede ser brutal (bitfinex mueve 86.000.000)
Digo "teoricamente" por que después de lo del brutal dump y las quejas de usuarios a saber...


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Nov 2017)

no creo que sea un exchange ahorrando sus beneficios en BCash....

segun esto del 2015 .... Bitcoin Rich List China, 2015 | BitcoinZH

1. 吴忌寒 Wu Jihan

Position: Founder & CEO, Bitmain / Antminer

Industry vertical: Bitcoin mining

Personal wealth: 100,000 BTC=802,145,257 USD

800M$ se supone que tiene si se ha gastado 320M$ todavia le queda polvora...

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 23:19 ----------

BTC 300.000 Roger Ver

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 23:38 ----------

cuando se hace mas rentable minar bch y llegan las ballenas coreanas?

tengo algo de cebo para ellas en forma de bch, haber si llegan ya. ::


----------



## tixel (19 Nov 2017)

A ver tampoco mire mucho el tema de la dirección, simplemente llama mucho la atención lo mucho que esta acumulando y la cantidad de entradas que tiene, mas de 20000 y que no tenga ni una salida.
Por lo que contaban en reddit parece que no es de un exchange, supongo que lo dicen porqueo no tiene salidas. Parece que se estan calmando las compras. Algo tiene que decir todo esto y yo lo que supongo es que son esos mineros que decían que vendian btc y compraban cash.
El asunto es que daría pistas, no se si buenas, de que espera una revalorización guapa de cash.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 00:21 ----------

Comunicado, bueno, lo pusieron en twiter, de bitfinex sobre tether
Twitter

Twitter
Y parece que van a hacer un comunicado oficial

Y la contraparte
Bitfinex Struggles with Money Withdrawal, Community Observers Predict MtGox Scenario

Parafraseando el refranero español, ese que tanto me gusta y tan poco domino, cuando el río suena agua lleva. Creo que es asi ¿no?

Poniendome conspiparanoico, ¿no puede ser parte de la campaña de derribo a btc, como los artículos de bth es el verdadero bitcoin, el flippening, etc?
Por ejemplo los de Classic uniendose a Cash y diciendo que en 6 meses será el único bitcoin?
Bitcoin Classic Shuts Down As Staff Claim Bitcoin Cash Will Rule

Cambiando de tema, se acabaron las ICOs, lo que se lleva ahora son los hard forks
Developers Begin Turning to Hard Forks for Fundraising Rather Than ICOs
Por este árticulo me acabo de enterar de que a los que teneís btc os van a caer dentro de nada bitcoin diamond y en menos de un mes super bitcoin.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Nov 2017)

> Por ejemplo los de Classic uniendose a Cash y diciendo que en 6 meses será el único bitcoin?



que van a hacer un reversefork? :XX: ) ::


----------



## Nico (20 Nov 2017)

Supuestamente Theter tiene una página de "Transparency" en la que va indicando las emisiones.

He tratado de consultar y ahora *no rula*... es mi ordenador o al resto también le da _"We're sorry"_ ? ::

Just a moment...


----------



## remonster (20 Nov 2017)

Lo de Bitfinex y tether huele desde hace tiempo. Yo me saldría de todo exchange que negociase con tether. La hostia va a ser brutal.


----------



## sirpask (20 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Lo de Bitfinex y tether huele desde hace tiempo. Yo me saldría de todo exchange que negociase con tether. La hostia va a ser brutal.



Pues Ojo con Poloniex.


Y yo creia que estas cosas no se podían patentar...
Nasdaq busca patentar registro de propiedad de activos basado en blockchain | CriptoNoticias


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Lo de Bitfinex y tether huele desde hace tiempo. Yo me saldría de todo exchange que negociase con tether. La hostia va a ser brutal.



Últimamente, si Bitcoin estornuda, a las shitcoins les entra una hemiplegia y si, encima, se les hunde el chiringuito de Poloniex, lo que les entrará son las siete plagas de Egipto. Yo lo primero que haría es salirme de las shitcoins porque todas son inútiles, no sirven para nada, y se encuentran concentradas inaceptablemente en los balances de Poloniex.


----------



## Antonius Block (20 Nov 2017)

El tema es que la emisión de los tethers no son una cosa inventada hace dos semanas, llevan más de un año funcionando como ahora.

Digo yo que si después del hackeo de Bitfinex en el que sustrajeron 120.000 bitcoins (Bitfinex hack - Wikipedia) no se fue el exchange al garete hay menos posibilidades de que se vaya ahora, máxime estando el bitcoin valorado en un x10 de lo que estaba cuando el terremoto.

Por lo tanto se plantea la pregunta del motivo por el que se habla de la emisión de tethers y los peligros asociados a ello justo ahora. Y es que estas semanas es un tema de moda en el criptomundo, ya que se habla de ello en reddit, en bitcointalk y salen artículos varios. Y no es nada nuevo, como digo ienso:


----------



## Rajoy (20 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin en máximos y los troles ... troleando.

El tonto preguntando de quien es esa dirección que acumula bitcoin crash. La pregunta, rey de los refranes, no es porqué los acumula. La pregunta es hasta cuando.
Había que dar cierta credibilidad al engendro y puesto que no hay desarrollo ni proyectos ni va a haber nada más que Jihan y Roger pumpeando, hay que centrarse en la cotización. Si es demasiado baja, Frankie se va al guano. Si es demasiado alta, sale muy caro mantener con vida al engendro porque, no lo olvidemos, hay que cambiarlo por bitcoins conforme todos nos los sacamos de encima. Y eso sale tanto más caro, cuanto más alto sube la cotización de esa mierda pumpeada. 
Y por eso bitcoin crash no va a alcanzar a bitcoin ni el próximo, ni ninguno de tus cumpleaños, chaval.
Por eso, porque ni circulan, ni los quiere nadie más que Tixel (y ni eso, porque no cambia sus btc por esa mierda) ... por eso se acumulan en una dirección, como un tren que va al desguace en una vía muerta.
Pero el tío sigue preguntando que pasa con esa dirección ... En fin, no hay peor sordomudo que el que no quiere ver ... :rolleye:

Y los otros, salvándonos una vez más la vida (y van ...) porque tether que representa el 0,25% del mercado cripto (el 0,5% de la capitalización de bitcoin) va a arrasar con todo :ouch:

Vamos a ver. Los que están en tether es porque no quieren o no pueden estar en otra cripto o en dólares. Si tether se va a tomar por culo tendrán que salir de ahí más o menos precipitadamente y la puerta de salida es bitcoin. Luego:

- Incremento súbito, aunque temporal, de demanda de bitcoins = subida importante de la cotización.

- En segunda instancia pueden cambiar los bitcoins por dólares y creo que en un porcentaje pequeño lo harán. Con lo cual la cotización no experimentará el mismo efecto a la baja que el previo de subida.
Y porqué creo que no serán todos los que han comprado bitcoins con tether los que lo hagan ? Pues porque para ese viaje no se necesitan alforjas. Si quisieran estar en dólares no hubieran comprado tethers, hubieran comprado dólares directamente. Hay quien prefiere estar en criptos por motivos confesables ... o inconfesables. Y bitcoin es el rey.

- También habrá quien prefiera comprar otras criptos con sus tether, pero eso ni tendrá la misma entidad, ni afectará a la cotización de bitcoin sino a la de la alt en cuestión.

En definitiva, mil gracias de nuevo por vuestros inestimables consejos de asustaviejas. Yo voy a enviar algunas chapas a exchanges que no toquen tether.

Quien sabe, es posible que una buena subida por este motivo sea el detonante para una posterior corrección que hace tiempo que esperamos. Buena pesca !

---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 11:52 ----------

Calopez,
Amado Lidl,

Los cada vez más abundantes mensajes de publicidad tapan el contenido. Aún no te has dado cuenta ? ... porque pasa desde hace meses (años ?).
Yo cada vez que un anuncio me tapa el contenido lo reporto y google me dice que no me lo va a mostrar más. No se, yo de ti me lo miraría antes de que los de google te acaben dando un toque ...

Eso unido a la cada vez más notoria presencia de troles con verborrea galopante hacen que este hilo sea cada vez de peor calidad. 

Algún día te saldrá una competencia con cara y ojos y, como no vayas poniendo remedio, ese día nos vamos a ir en masa ...

Si aún te tuvieras que comer la troleada con patatas, pero sin contenidos ni usuarios reales que trolear, no van a quedar ni los troles ...


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Nov 2017)

¿Alguien ve un HCH invertido en gráficas diárias?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Nov 2017)

Recordad y haced oreja..bitcoñis..compra.. eulos merkels..joro,mucho joro..changed 8:8:.


----------



## Divad (20 Nov 2017)

Haced lo contrario a lo que digan los bitcoñeros y daréis el pelotazo.

Pelotazos:
ETH
DASH
ERC20
Monero
Zcash
NEM
NEO + DApp
WAVES + DApp

Gracias al rey Bitcoin por sus servicios prestados pero su utilidad en el día a día es nula. Es de subnormales pagar semejante comisiones y esperar media hora.





Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remonster (20 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> El tema es que la emisión de los tethers no son una cosa inventada hace dos semanas, llevan más de un año funcionando como ahora.
> 
> Digo yo que si después del hackeo de Bitfinex en el que sustrajeron 120.000 bitcoins (Bitfinex hack - Wikipedia) no se fue el exchange al garete hay menos posibilidades de que se vaya ahora, máxime estando el bitcoin valorado en un x10 de lo que estaba cuando el terremoto.
> 
> Por lo tanto se plantea la pregunta del motivo por el que se habla de la emisión de tethers y los peligros asociados a ello justo ahora. Y es que estas semanas es un tema de moda en el criptomundo, ya que se habla de ello en reddit, en bitcointalk y salen artículos varios. Y no es nada nuevo, como digo ienso:



No sé si eres relativamente nuevo...Si nos olvidamos de la historia estamos condenados a repetirla...

Lo que está pasando en poloniex es exactamente lo que pasó en MtGox. Después del hackeo funcionan con reserva fraccionaria (se llame tether o willy...) lo cual les da un tiempo de vida hasta la hostia final.

Además es razonable predecir que la burbuja pinchará conjuntamente con la caida de bitfinex


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Paga mañana con bitcoin el café... Ahh, es verdad, no puedes :XX:, no ya porque no quiera el dueño del bar o no quieres tú, sino porque literalmente la tecnología no puede... Yo de ti me saldría de esa ratonera :XX:
> 
> Por otro lado hay que pensar:
> 
> ...



Recuperando post:

*12 de Octubre*
Iniciado por p_pin Ver Mensaje



> Para no perder la perspectiva, a veces me anoto en un excel la cotización de un día específico, y el volúmen de demanda. En bitstamp, que es donde normalmente sigo el precio,* el día 06/09, había una demanda por valor de 54.214.321 $ de btc*. *Hoy hay en este momento (12/10) 70.835.283 $, aproximadamente un 15% más*



*1 de Noviembre*


p_pin dijo:


> Quería recuperar este post, es del 12 de Octubre, apenas 3 semanas atrás, para actualizar el dato de *demanda de btc en dólares en Bitstamp: 92.900.849* un aumento en torno al 20% desde esa fecha y que se acerca a doblar el dato de demanda de Septiembre
> 
> El importe oscila continuamente pero es comprobable aquí
> https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/



Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII - Página 48

Y ya de paso pongo el dato de hoy:
*118,594,052 dólares** - 20/11/2017*

Desde Septiembre a hoy, más de un 100% de crecimiento en fiat, en bitstamp

Para terminar, esta página la compartió hace unos días Paketazo. En teoría registra, y calcula la oferta total de BTC y demanda en fiat de los exchanges







Newbium


----------



## remonster (20 Nov 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Bitcoin en máximos y los troles ... troleando.
> 
> El tonto preguntando de quien es esa dirección que acumula bitcoin crash. La pregunta, rey de los refranes, no es porqué los acumula. La pregunta es hasta cuando.
> Había que dar cierta credibilidad al engendro y puesto que no hay desarrollo ni proyectos ni va a haber nada más que Jihan y Roger pumpeando, hay que centrarse en la cotización. Si es demasiado baja, Frankie se va al guano. Si es demasiado alta, sale muy caro mantener con vida al engendro porque, no lo olvidemos, hay que cambiarlo por bitcoins conforme todos nos los sacamos de encima. Y eso sale tanto más caro, cuanto más alto sube la cotización de esa mierda pumpeada.
> ...



Creo que la dinámica del desenlace tether va a ser otra...no va a haber suficientes btc y shitcoins en los book orders para satisfacer la estampida de los tethers. La cotizacion en tethers de estos se va a ir to the moon en los shitexchanges, porque sólo los puedes vender por tethers, pero no en el resto de exchanges. Pero el cataclismo va a desestsbilizar la burbuja BTC/USD


----------



## tixel (20 Nov 2017)

Cada dia más los partidarios de core recomendando alts para las transferencias.
Twitter El descojone. 

Mientras en cash ya andan pensando de 50000 tx/s para el año.
[Event] The Future of Bitcoin, Ethereum, ICOs & The Blockchain on Vimeo

Y mientras la gran esperanza blanca de btc, LN, esa por la que se cambió el protocolo no vale para nada.
The capacity cliff


----------



## Tin Rope (20 Nov 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Calopez,
> Amado Lidl,
> 
> Los cada vez más abundantes mensajes de publicidad tapan el contenido. Aún no te has dado cuenta ? ... porque pasa desde hace meses (años ?).
> Yo cada vez que un anuncio me tapa el contenido lo reporto y google me dice que no me lo va a mostrar más. No se, yo de ti me lo miraría antes de que los de google te acaben dando un toque ...



Ad block plus es tu amigo

Adblock Plus - Surf the web without annoying ads!

¡Un saludo!


----------



## tixel (20 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Haced lo contrario a lo que digan los bitcoñeros y daréis el pelotazo.
> 
> Pelotazos:
> ETH
> ...



Tengo de casi todas. Te olvidas bch.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 15:33 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Creo que la dinámica del desenlace tether va a ser otra...no va a haber suficientes btc y shitcoins en los book orders para satisfacer la estampida de los tethers. La cotizacion en tethers de estos se va a ir to the moon en los shitexchanges, porque sólo los puedes vender por tethers, pero no en el resto de exchanges. Pero el cataclismo va a desestsbilizar la burbuja BTC/USD



Bueno, no nos pasemos. La totalidad de tethers no da ni para la octava parte del volumen de btc en un día.


----------



## remonster (20 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tengo de casi todas. Te olvidas bch.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 15:33 ----------
> 
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea de trading. No es el volumen diario lo que cuenta si no la liquidez que hay en el bookorder.


----------



## tixel (20 Nov 2017)

Kim dotcom recomendando entrar en bch a la vista del proximo pelotazo. 
Twitter

Lo único que está claro es que tener el patrimonio en btc en estos momentos es no pegar ojo. Lo de tether, las comisiones, los atascos y esperate a unos días con el cambio de dificultad, que lo del flippening sigue en el aire.
Se estima que el 50% del volumen de tether va a btc, a eth un12 y a bch sobre un 8%.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 16:03 ----------

Los futuros famosos de cme parece que saldrán el 10 de Diciembre.
CME Group to Launch Bitcoin Futures Contract on December 10 - WorldCoinIndex

---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 16:06 ----------

Otro árticulo en la línea de btc debe morir.
Bitcoin Reaches End of An Era: Expert Blog


----------



## Divad (20 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Kim dotcom recomendando entrar en bch a la vista del proximo pelotazo.
> Twitter
> 
> Lo único que está claro es que tener el patrimonio en btc en estos momentos es no pegar ojo. Lo de tether, las comisiones, los atascos y esperate a unos días con el cambio de dificultad, que lo del flippening sigue en el aire.
> ...



Si bch tiene alguna utilidad; TX en segundos o instantáneas y las comisiones rozan 0 entonces seguirá viva.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Nov 2017)

Btc pumpeando duro manda.
Por cierto teneis el reddit abandonado.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (20 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Y el objetivo es? A ver si avanzamos un poco y nos dejamos de razonamientos circulares.
> Además es una cuenta que no está en ningún exchange y está acumulando a cualquier precio. O sea, fail. Sigue pensado o calla mejor si no sabes



El objectivo es hacer ver que hay demanda para pringar a tontos y pumpear el precio. Te hago un plano?

Lo de la direccion esa de BCH.. os recuerdo que Coinbase lleva (misteriosamente) meses de retraso para entregar a los holders de BTC sus BCH. Mucho me temo que Coinbase nunca tuvo esa liquidez, y anda comprando BCash desde entonces, bien podria ser esa direccion, de ser asi esa mayoria de dinero sera dumpeado por BTC. Ya hemos visto que pasa cada vez que hay airdrops de cualquier tipo. O se venden por BTC o por fiat.

Lo del tether.. si peta, afectaria mucho mas a las alts que al BTC. Las alts necesitan mucho mas de ese "riego sanguineo" de liquidez que es el USDT. Incluso veo al BTC pumpeando si hay tetherazo (con consiguiente dump de alts). Esto ya no es 2013 donde solo existia MtGox y eramos cuatro visionarios. Ahora hay peces gordos como Mike Novogratz comprando millones cuando hay dips.

Lo del mamoneo en general, ataques, etc.. si tu criptomoneda no sufre de ello, es que tu criptomoneda no es importante. De todas formas, todos los que intenten hacer reserva fraccionaria y practicas de ese tipo, bajo algo que esta limitado en 21 millones de unidades y no es imposible falsificarlo y todo es transparente, lo lleva muy mal.


----------



## Arctic (20 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Kim dotcom recomendando entrar en bch a la vista del proximo pelotazo.
> Twitter
> 
> Lo único que está claro es que tener el patrimonio en btc en estos momentos es no pegar ojo. Lo de tether, las comisiones, los atascos y esperate a unos días con el cambio de dificultad, que lo del flippening sigue en el aire.
> ...




Yo sé que muy listo no eres.
Que tu entorno debe ser aún peor, ya que vienes convencido de tu brillantez. 
Sé que de inglés, justito. 
De castellano, casi peor.
Pero que no te alcance para ver que ese tweet que has puesto de Kim Dotcom habla de Bitcoin y no de Bitcoin cash (el tweet original es de agosto 2016...), es el mayor facepalm que he visto en tiempo. Eres mas inútil que el cenicero de una moto, figura.


----------



## tixel (20 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Si bch tiene alguna utilidad; TX en segundos o instantáneas y las comisiones rozan 0 entonces seguirá viva.



Eso está claro, ya veremos si los de btc pueden decir lo mismo.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Yo sé que muy listo no eres.
> Que tu entorno debe ser aún peor, ya que vienes convencido de tu brillantez.
> Sé que de inglés, justito.
> De castellano, casi peor.
> Pero que no te alcance para ver que ese tweet que has puesto de Kim Dotcom habla de Bitcoin y no de Bitcoin cash (el tweet original es de agosto 2016...), es el mayor facepalm que he visto en tiempo. Eres mas inútil que el cenicero de una moto, figura.




:XX::XX::XX:

Vergüenza ajena me da leer al tixel.


----------



## 1auno (20 Nov 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Supuestamente Theter tiene una página de "Transparency" en la que va indicando las emisiones.
> 
> He tratado de consultar y ahora *no rula*... es mi ordenador o al resto también le da _"We're sorry"_ ? ::
> 
> Just a moment...



La semana pasada enlacé el sitio y comenté los resultados.
No se por qué tanto ruido con bitfinex y tether cuando está todo en bittrex y polo.
Además mirad los volúmenes, y la cantidad de mercados que hay sobre todo en bittrex y polo, cuando bitfinex sólo tiene un mercado.
Tether (USDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

La campaña sobre Bitfinex me parece puro FUD que lleva ya bastante tiempo. Pero eso no quita que el tema tether es muy delicado, y hay alguna posibilidad de que sea scam.



1auno dijo:


> Just a moment...
> 
> Según la web oficial de tether, entre Bittrex y Poloniex, tienen un 70% aprox del total. Bitfinex un 1.2% y Kraken un 0.2%
> La verdad que lo de tether es sospechoso, estaría bien una buena auditoría o demostración pública al mundo cripto de que tienen lo que tienen. Si no estoy equivocado, es tan simple cómo demostrar que tienen los casi 600 M$ que representa su cap en depósito en algún banco. Según dicen en su web tienen esta info publicada.




Bitfinex‏Cuenta verificada 
@bitfinex
Hace 24 horas

Bitfinex is solvent and both fiat and crypto withdrawals are functioning as normal. We are seeing increasing FUD which we believe is a co-ordinated attack to create a market disrupting event 1/2


Bitfinex‏Cuenta verificada 
@bitfinex
Hace 24 horas

Always ask for evidence before drawing conclusions. We are grateful to those who have defended against these reckless allegations. A formal announcement is forthcoming. 2/2

Que puede pasar algo? Obviamente. Pero que solo se hable de finex sobre este tema es puro FUD.
The truth about Bitfinex and Tether... : CryptoCurrency


----------



## sirpask (20 Nov 2017)

esto que es?
Mobile recharge with Bitcoin in Spain


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Nov 2017)

Parece una web para cargar saldo al móvil con bitcoñitos.

Por cierto que habéis hecho con los Bitcoin Gold? Los holdeáis? Los pensáis vender algún día, los habéis vendido ya?


----------



## orbeo (20 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Parece una web para cargar saldo al móvil con bitcoñitos.
> 
> Por cierto que habéis hecho con los Bitcoin Gold? Los holdeáis? Los pensáis vender algún día, los habéis vendido ya?



Yo ya los vendí


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo ya los vendí



Pero la red ya funciona? quiero decir se pueden pasar de uno a otro exchange? (es que en el que yo los tengo, no permite tradearlos)


----------



## orbeo (20 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero la red ya funciona? quiero decir se pueden pasar de uno a otro exchange? (es que en el que yo los tengo, no permite tradearlos)



Al final use Changelly porque los exchanges qué miré no permiten tradear con ellos, en todos al menos el sábado estaban bloqueados.

Del Ledger a Changelly x Btc y de ahí a Bitfinex x Iota.

Entre pitos y flautas se paga un huevo de comisiones pero me a merecido la pena.


----------



## tastas (20 Nov 2017)

Mi política es dumpear forks a medida que trezor considere oportuno crearles la cartera.


----------



## orbeo (20 Nov 2017)

Parece ser que esto a salido hoy en los terminales Bloomberg






---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 21:46 ----------

Y esta imagen que rula x ahí del 2014 con previsión de precios


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2017)

A mi con que valga 14000$ en 5 años, me hace feliz. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Las previsiones con precisión en criptomonedas... psssss. Es que es muy difícil. Yo no me las creo. Las tendencias vale, pero las previsiones de 'para 2018 va a valer X', como que no.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2017)

Me han ofrecido pagarles con bitcoin en netelip esta mañana. No me lo esperaba. Mi sonrisa me llegaba hasta la nuca. Tendría que haberle dicho: "No, jamía, hodl, hodl!!".


----------



## tixel (20 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Parece ser que esto a salido hoy en los terminales Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se huele la tragedia a km. Antes de llegar a esos 14000 me parece que va a dar unos meneos bonitos.
Mierda especulativa, pa eso vale el btc....por ahora. Cuando empiezen a menear el arbol ni pa eso.
Y la imagen esa que pones es teniendo en cuenta las previsiones de adopción de hace años, hoy con core eso es pura fantasia.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Mi política es dumpear forks a medida que trezor considere oportuno crearles la cartera.



entonces vas a tener suerte... Trezor y Ledger integran Bitcoin Gold a sus carteras | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## orbeo (20 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> entonces vas a tener suerte... Trezor y Ledger integran Bitcoin Gold a sus carteras | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Trezor desde hoy

Twitter

Y Ledger desde el viernes x la tarde ya se podían sacar


----------



## DEREC (20 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Se huele la tragedia a km. Antes de llegar a esos 14000 me parece que va a dar unos meneos bonitos.
> Mierda especulativa, pa eso vale el btc....por ahora. Cuando empiezen a menear el arbol ni pa eso.
> Y la imagen esa que pones es teniendo en cuenta las previsiones de adopción de hace años, hoy con core eso es pura fantasia.



Bueno, de momento pronostica 10.000$ justo para el dia de mañana y ahora mismo estamos a 9600 sumando los forks. Nada mal para una prevision del 2014,


----------



## Emeregildo (20 Nov 2017)

Yo ya acabo de conseguir mis Bitcoin Gold a través de Trezor, increiblemente sencillo todo. Ahora a dumpearlos con ganas, Bitcoños gratis para todos!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Yo ya acabo de conseguir mis Bitcoin Gold a través de Trezor, increiblemente sencillo todo. Ahora a dumpearlos con ganas, Bitcoños gratis para todos!



Lo jodido es acertar el timing, imagina que vendes hoy los BTG y dentro de dos semanas pega un pumpazo fuerte, y te cagas en todo por haber vendido precipitadamente. ¿Cómo gestionáis estas vicisitudes?


----------



## orbeo (20 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo jodido es acertar el timing, imagina que vendes hoy los BTG y dentro de dos semanas pega un pumpazo fuerte, y te cagas en todo por haber vendido precipitadamente. ¿Cómo gestionáis estas vicisitudes?



Teniendo prioridades. Hay decenas de proyectos y los euros no son infinitos, no se puede invertir en todo.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Nov 2017)

USUARIOS DE BITFINEX DENUNCIAN PROBLEMAS PARA RETIRAR SUS CRIPTOMONEDAS


----------



## alea (20 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Yo ya acabo de conseguir mis Bitcoin Gold a través de Trezor, increiblemente sencillo todo. Ahora a dumpearlos con ganas, Bitcoños gratis para todos!



Entonces fácil? No te han pedido la semilla? Gracias.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Nov 2017)

yo esperare a las ballenas.... ::


----------



## Emeregildo (20 Nov 2017)

alea dijo:


> Entonces fácil? No te han pedido la semilla? Gracias.



Negativo, solo actualizar el firmware. 

Aquí una guía:

Claim your Bitcoin Gold


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Nov 2017)

A mi lo que me da miedo es actualizar el firmware del Trezor y que luego la seed de 24 palabras no me funcione por haberla copiado mal o lo que sea.

Creo que compraré un segundo Trezor para asegurarme de que la semilla esté bien, tampoco me fio de meterla en un cliente tipo electrum o similar conectado a Internet. 

¿ Vosotros como habeis hecho ?


----------



## alea (20 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Negativo, solo actualizar el firmware.
> 
> Aquí una guía:
> 
> Claim your Bitcoin Gold



Gracias, ya lo había leido. lo que me pasa es que no se que versión tengo instalada, no se como mirarlo. Puede que sea la 1.6.0 que ellos te dicen que necesitas, ya que llevo con trezor sólo un mes así que lo que tengo será de las últimas actualizaciones, pero no se como averiguarlo y me da miedo reclamar los BTG sin saberlo seguro. Bueno, mañana me lo miro mejor con mas tiempo, muchas gracias!


----------



## fjsanchezgil (20 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A mi lo que me da miedo es actualizar el firmware del Trezor y que luego la seed de 24 palabras no me funcione por haberla copiado mal o lo que sea.
> 
> Creo que compraré un segundo Trezor para asegurarme de que la semilla esté bien, tampoco me fio de meterla en un cliente tipo electrum o similar conectado a Internet.
> 
> ¿ Vosotros como habeis hecho ?



La semilla del trezor es compatible con electrum. Yo lo probe en su momento y me funcionaba.

A una mala, malísima siempre puedes usar ese soft.

De todas formas no me hagas caso y compruebalo tu mismo. Te quedaras mas tranquilo.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 22:36 ----------




fjsanchezgil dijo:


> La semilla del trezor es compatible con electrum. Yo lo probe en su momento y me funcionaba.
> 
> A una mala, malísima siempre puedes usar ese soft.
> 
> ...



Joder. Que no leo bien antes de contestar. Vale. Veo que no te fias de electrum. Es comprensible. 

Entonces otro trezor.

Otra posibilidad es usar en un pc desconectado de la red la version offline de algun derivador de claves hd. Ahora no recuerdo cual en concreto, pero en su momento probe uno que le metias la semilla del electrum y te sacaba todas las claves privadas. Supongo que con la del trezor también funcionará.

Si te interesa mañana puedo buscar el link...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 22:39 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> A mi lo que me da miedo es actualizar el firmware del Trezor y que luego la seed de 24 palabras no me funcione por haberla copiado mal o lo que sea.
> 
> Creo que compraré un segundo Trezor para asegurarme de que la semilla esté bien, tampoco me fio de meterla en un cliente tipo electrum o similar conectado a Internet.
> 
> ¿ Vosotros como habeis hecho ?



Ah. Se me olvisdaba. Y electrum puede trabajar en modo cold wallet, en un pc sin conexion a internet.

Ahi podrías meter la seed con la tranquilidad de que no van a poder mandarsela a nadie.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## louis.gara (21 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo jodido es acertar el timing, imagina que vendes hoy los BTG y dentro de dos semanas pega un pumpazo fuerte, y te cagas en todo por haber vendido precipitadamente. ¿Cómo gestionáis estas vicisitudes?



Parece que está pumpeando. Alguno ha conseguido sus BTCGold desde Electrum o conoce algún metodo fiable que no sea Coinomi y entregar tu clave privada? 

De HWwallets entonces recomendáis el Trezor? Estoy informándome al respecto y parece el mejor, aunque casi me voy a esperar a la versión 2.0 que saldrá en Enero 18.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Nov 2017)

Supongo que podre usar electrum en un ordenador sin conexion a internet, meter la semilla y comprobar que las direcciones sean las mismas. Y luego ya puedo borrar electrum tranquilamente.


----------



## bavech (21 Nov 2017)

¿Nos preparamos para ver como una vez más le ponen puertas al campo?
El BCE abre la puerta a regular las criptomonedas con el bitcoin disparado por encima de 8.000 dólares.
Y estaremos atentos a una posible pequeña desvalorización para comprar más.


----------



## sirpask (21 Nov 2017)

Ale ya han hecho la primera purga...

dicen que han hackeado Twitter


----------



## Registrador (21 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Ale ya han hecho la primera purga...
> 
> dicen que han hackeado Twitter



Jaja que oportuno...


----------



## tastas (21 Nov 2017)

Además de desde un electrum desenchufado de internet, también se puede comprobar la semilla desde aquí: BIP39 - Mnemonic Code
Si alguien sabe hacerlo funcionar para Segwit que me diga como que yo me volví loco pensando que tenía mal apuntada la semilla, hasta que probé en electrum y entonces sí.


----------



## tixel (21 Nov 2017)

Deshacerse de los btg o cualquier otra, como los bch solo lo hacen los que creen que es dinero gratis. Otros lo que hacemos es que nos olvidamos de ello, como si no hubiese pasado nada y a ver... 
No se lo que pensais que es HODL. Haciendolo asi me ha ido de puta madre tanto con bch, que aún está por dar la campanada como con eth que despues de estarlos minando a entre 10-14$ se pego una buena morrada, no se si bajo a 5 o menos y en vez de vender los mantube. Resultado, este año pelotazo con eth. Para vender mal siempre hay tiempo

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 10:19 ----------




louis.gara dijo:


> Parece que está pumpeando. Alguno ha conseguido sus BTCGold desde Electrum o conoce algún metodo fiable que no sea Coinomi y entregar tu clave privada?
> 
> De HWwallets entonces recomendáis el Trezor? Estoy informándome al respecto y parece el mejor, aunque casi me voy a esperar a la versión 2.0 que saldrá en Enero 18.



¿Mejor el trezor que el nano s? Este hilo es para hacer justo lo contrario a lo que dicen la inmensa mayoría, no todos

Del supuesto hackeo de los tether hay gente que no se cree nada, que lo han hecho ellos mismos por todo el mamoneo que estaba habiendo con los tether ultimamente. Ahora le pueden echar la culpa a los jaquers.


----------



## Claudius (21 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Ale ya han hecho la primera purga...



Corralito

Exchanges Suspend USDT Transactions After $30 Million Tether Treasury Wallet Hack - Bitcoin News


----------



## tixel (21 Nov 2017)

Sumarle la pagina de la transparencia de tether ayer, no se si más días sin funcionar.
Esta semana voy a mirar lo de las criptos pegadas a una moneda como el dolar, creo que bitUSD es buena, porque me dá la pinta de que al final el año puede acabar con sorpresa. Y lo mismo que no me fiaba nada de btc y sus problemas de hashrate, no me fio de como se puede poner la cosa, entre el btc burbujeado, los tether y su puta madre.
En cualquier caso no parece que lo de tether haya afectado demasiado al precio, ahora ya estan recuperando.


----------



## Nico (21 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Corralito
> 
> Exchanges Suspend USDT Transactions After $30 Million Tether Treasury Wallet Hack - Bitcoin News


----------



## tastas (21 Nov 2017)

Ni dumpear btg le dejan a uno en paz.


----------



## louis.gara (21 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Ni dumpear btg le dejan a uno en paz.



Yo he soltado todos a 350$ y no me parece mal precio. Desde Electrum, última versión si no no va, a Coinomi y de ahí a Bittrex. Free money.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Supongo que podre usar electrum en un ordenador sin conexion a internet, meter la semilla y comprobar que las direcciones sean las mismas. Y luego ya puedo borrar electrum tranquilamente.



Sip

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (21 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Yo he soltado todos a 350$ y no me parece mal precio. Desde Electrum, última versión si no no va, a Coinomi y de ahí a Bittrex. Free money.



Pero primero sacaste tus bitcoins de tu antiguo wallet en Electrum antes de meter tus seed en coinomi, no?


----------



## Claudius (21 Nov 2017)

Nico dijo:


> .....









[youtube]XMBNycVl8c8[/youtube]

*Gobierno de Japón otorga licencias a 11 tipos de exchange*
_4. Unos niveles de protección del usuario suficientes, segregación de activos de los fondos de los usuarios, inclusión de datos propios del sistema de Gestión de Riesgo y Seguridad para poder registrarse e intercambiar criptomonedas.
_
Ganar Ganar Bitcoins : Japón da la bienvenida a 11 exchanges de bitcoin y criptomonedas


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Pero primero sacaste tus bitcoins de tu antiguo wallet en Electrum antes de meter tus seed en coinomi, no?



Creo que no es necesario ese paso ya que BTG tiene replay protection. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.


----------



## tastas (21 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Creo que no es necesario ese paso ya que BTG tiene replay protection. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.



No es necesario por replay protection, pero lo veo hiper recomendable pues Coinomi no es opensource.
Yo no les daba las claves privadas de mis bitcoins ni loco.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Además de desde un electrum desenchufado de internet, también se puede comprobar la semilla desde aquí: BIP39 - Mnemonic Code
> Si alguien sabe hacerlo funcionar para Segwit que me diga como que yo me volví loco pensando que tenía mal apuntada la semilla, hasta que probé en electrum y entonces sí.




No meto yo la seed en una pagina random de internet ni loco.


----------



## Josar (21 Nov 2017)

Donde vendéis vuestros bitcoins gold?


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

Josar dijo:


> Donde vendéis vuestros bitcoins gold?



Yo les he dado pasaporte en shapeshift


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (21 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No meto yo la seed en una pagina random de internet ni loco.



Puedes ejecutar la página con el acceso a Internet capado, y funciona igual. Tienes hasta el código fuente y todo.


----------



## louis.gara (21 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Pero primero sacaste tus bitcoins de tu antiguo wallet en Electrum antes de meter tus seed en coinomi, no?



Si, en el mismo Electrum abres otro wallet y transfieres todos los fondos. En la práctica les estoy dando las claves de una billetera vacía.


----------



## Pablo Villa (21 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Además de desde un electrum desenchufado de internet, también se puede comprobar la semilla desde aquí: BIP39 - Mnemonic Code
> Si alguien sabe hacerlo funcionar para Segwit que me diga como que yo me volví loco pensando que tenía mal apuntada la semilla, hasta que probé en electrum y entonces sí.



Pues a mi , no hay manera!

Paso la semilla del trezor al electrum y no se actualiza. Solo hasta antes del segwit? no lo se. Saldo 0 en septiembre.! Me pide la ruta BIP 44, no se que poner, la dejo en blanco y no funciona.

Creeis q puede ser ese el problema?? Que debo hacer??


----------



## tastas (21 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No meto yo la seed en una pagina random de internet ni loco.



Te has colado.

Aquí tienes el código fuente por si le ves algún error. 
GitHub - iancoleman/bip39: A web tool for converting BIP39 mnemonic codes
Como te ha dicho Filosofo Hardcore, la mejor manera de utilizarlo es bajándotelo y ejecutándolo en un pc desconectado de internet. Aparte, lleva mucho tiempo en funcionamiento.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 14:52 ----------




Pablo Villa dijo:


> Pues a mi , no hay manera!
> 
> Paso la semilla del trezor al electrum y no se actualiza. Solo hasta antes del segwit? no lo se. Saldo 0 en septiembre.! Me pide la ruta BIP 44, no se que poner, la dejo en blanco y no funciona.
> 
> Creeis q puede ser ese el problema?? Que debo hacer??



Si aún no has pasado a Segwit, es tan fácil como decirle que semilla BIP39 y meterla, sin más cambios.
Si es Segwit, tiene que ser electrum 3, y tienes que decirle que es semilla BIP39 (te avisará que no son seguras) y luego además tendrás que decirle, en la derivación, que es BIP49 (49/0/0). Si además tenías password extra (característica de Trezor muy recomendable) tendrás que ponerle ese password. Sí, es un lío.
Pero no creo que le des mucho más uso a 2 Trezors :: ::

No es exactamente esto lo que queremos, pero te puede ayudar: Using TREZOR with Electrum v3


----------



## pepeluilli (21 Nov 2017)

Estoy preparando el tema para dumpear los BTG, pero veo que el wallet iconomi tiene que estar en android, ¿no hay cliente para windows? ¿hay que hacer el proceso con el teléfono?


----------



## tastas (21 Nov 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Estoy preparando el tema para dumpear los BTG, pero veo que el wallet iconomi tiene que estar en android, ¿no hay cliente para windows? ¿hay que hacer el proceso con el teléfono?



Icononmi que yo sepa sólo para smartphones. Hay emuladores de android para pc que te podrían ayudar aunque no he probado nada de eso.


----------



## Pablo Villa (21 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Te has colado.
> 
> Aquí tienes el código fuente por si le ves algún error.
> GitHub - iancoleman/bip39: A web tool for converting BIP39 mnemonic codes
> ...



Funciona, Gracias!


----------



## Rajoy (21 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Icononmi que yo sepa sólo para smartphones. Hay emuladores de android para pc que te podrían ayudar aunque no he probado nada de eso.



Y para Mac o iphone ?

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 16:35 ----------

Una pista de quien puede ser esa dirección que acumula tantos bitcoin crash ... ::

Roger Ver, 45000 bitcoin moved to exchange. blockchain.info transaction : btc


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Nov 2017)

No es esencial usar Coinomi para dumpear os BTG, hay otras wallets listadas en la web oficial de BTG que también son válidas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Nov 2017)

Dumpeáis con furia los shitcoin gold, cabrones :XX:


----------



## Rajoy (21 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No es esencial usar Coinomi para dumpear os BTG, hay otras wallets listadas en la web oficial de BTG que también son válidas.



Ya, pero resulta que el BTGwallet que es una copia de coinb, tiene la creación de transacciones y el "broadcasting" de las mismas capado y no sirve para nada.
Y de Freewallet no hablan muy bien en los foros ...

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 17:45 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Dumpeáis con furia los shitcoin gold, cabrones :XX:



Ya me gustaría ...
Si supiera que van a seguir regalando shitforkcoins me agenciaba un trezor o un ledger ...


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Sumarle la pagina de la transparencia de tether ayer, no se si más días sin funcionar.
> Esta semana voy a mirar lo de las criptos pegadas a una moneda como el dolar, creo que bitUSD es buena, porque me dá la pinta de que al final el año puede acabar con sorpresa. Y lo mismo que no me fiaba nada de btc y sus problemas de hashrate, no me fio de como se puede poner la cosa, entre el btc burbujeado, los tether y su puta madre.
> En cualquier caso no parece que lo de tether haya afectado demasiado al precio, ahora ya estan recuperando.



Oye. Y que paso con nubits y nushares?. Eran algo parecido a bitUSD pero su cotización se fue a tomar por el saco...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 17:13 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> No meto yo la seed en una pagina random de internet ni loco.



Hay version offline. 

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Nov 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Ya, pero resulta que el BTGwallet que es una copia de coinb, tiene la creación de transacciones y el "broadcasting" de las mismas capado y no sirve para nada.
> Y de Freewallet no hablan muy bien en los foros ...



Pues en ese caso lo mejor será esperar a que salga una wallet decente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Nov 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Oye. Y que paso con nubits y nushares?. Eran algo parecido a bitUSD pero su cotización se fue a tomar por el saco...



Yo lo viví en mis propias carnes:

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VII)


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Nov 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Estoy preparando el tema para dumpear los BTG, pero veo que el wallet iconomi tiene que estar en android, ¿no hay cliente para windows? ¿hay que hacer el proceso con el teléfono?



De momento todo son wallets para Android, yo también estoy interesado en hacerlo bajo Windows.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo lo viví en mis propias carnes:
> 
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VII)



Y yo. Palme pasta con los putos nushares... Luego reviso el hilo. Gracias por la info

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> De momento todo son wallets para Android, yo también estoy interesado en hacerlo bajo Windows.



Podéis usar Changelly que es caro pero te quitas el muerto


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

Para los que hablan de burbuja en Btc


----------



## Rajoy (21 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Podéis usar Changelly que es caro pero te quitas el muerto



El problema no es el exchange, el problema es enviar los BTG al exchange ...


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Nov 2017)

Según encuesta, los jóvenes estadounidenses ahorraran sus Bitcoin hasta que este alcance los $190.000


----------



## sirpask (21 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> JPMorgan Capitulates, May Help Clients Trade Bitcoin Futures (For A Fee) | Zero Hedge


----------



## louis.gara (21 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No es esencial usar Coinomi para dumpear os BTG, hay otras wallets listadas en la web oficial de BTG que también son válidas.



Para sacarlos de Electrum no he encontrado otra manera, en principio Coinomi no me inspiraba ninguna confianza, pero a cambio de darles las claves de un wallet vacio he podido vender los btg a 100$ más caros la unidad de lo que cotizan. Que igual pumpean si, pero más vale pájaro en mano que caballo regalado.


----------



## Divad (21 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Para los que hablan de burbuja en Btc



Vaya, muchas cryptos rondan el mismo precio y de aquí a meses valdrán mínimo $1000 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No es esencial usar Coinomi para dumpear os BTG, hay otras wallets listadas en la web oficial de BTG que también son válidas.



Lo podeis cambiar en FreeWallet, sin ningun problema.


----------



## Divad (22 Nov 2017)

Estáis avisados bitcoñeros
What is Ethereum Casper Protocol? Crash Course - Blockgeeks


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Nov 2017)

¿Dónde estáis cambiando los BTG por BTC?
No puedo en las casas que he probado.


----------



## tixel (22 Nov 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Oye. Y que paso con nubits y nushares?. Eran algo parecido a bitUSD pero su cotización se fue a tomar por el saco...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



No se si pasó algo con nubits en el pasado, pero sigue funcionando, vale 1$ pero tiene una cap muy baja 900.000$

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 09:02 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Para los que hablan de burbuja en Btc



Si, lo que pasa es que cualquiera de ellas, hace cosas, vender productos y muchos, ¿btc que coño hace?

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 09:07 ----------




keinur dijo:


> MarketWatch‏ @MarketWatch
> 3h3 hours ago
> Ethereum has gained 4,500% in 2017 so far, vs. just a 700% gain for bitcoin.
> 
> ...



A ver si nos quitamos la remora de btc y el dinero que hay ahí metido se mete en cosas que valgan la pena.
A ver mañana con el cambido de dificultad si tenemos alguna sorpresa como la última vez. Ver a los que apoyan btc con los pantalones cagados en su cadena atascada mientras bch se hace un 25% es un puto placer


----------



## Registrador (22 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Dónde estáis cambiando los BTG por BTC?
> No puedo en las casas que he probado.



Bittrex.com - Bittrex, The Next Generation Digital Currency Exchange

Pero vas a tener que identificarte para poder retirar fondos.


----------



## tixel (22 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 21:11 ----------
> 
> *Novogratz Slams Dimon: Buy Bitcoin Because "We No Longer Trust Financial Institutions" | Zero Hedge*



Lo mismo de la otra gráfica, mcdonalds es conocido en todo el mundo, tiene 37000 tiendas por el mundo y 375.000 empleados. ¿Bitcoin core que coño tiene y para que vale?


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Nov 2017)

ninguna pieza de software que ha triunfado en el mundo fue la primera en crearse, sino la última

Windows no fue el primer so de pc
Android no fue el primer so de móvil
Google no fue el primer buscador
PayPal no fue el primer sistema de pagos electrónicos
eBay no fue el primer sitio de pujas
Amazon no fue la primera tienda online

bla bla bla


por consiguiente bitcoin no será la moneda que triunfe


----------



## Arctic (22 Nov 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> ninguna pieza de software que ha triunfado en el mundo fue la primera en crearse, sino la última
> 
> Windows no fue el primer so de pc
> Android no fue el primer so de móvil
> ...




Si vas con este argumento a tu ayuntamiento, te dan hasta plaza de aparcamiento de minusválido. Aprovecha.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si, lo que pasa es que cualquiera de ellas, hace cosas, vender productos y muchos, ¿btc que coño hace?



Que alguien como tú nos salga ahora con estas preguntas nos demuestra lo inútil que eres en este hilo.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 09:57 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> ninguna pieza de software que ha triunfado en el mundo fue la primera en crearse, sino la última
> 
> Windows no fue el primer so de pc
> Android no fue el primer so de móvil
> ...



El "Bitcoin" que tú estás utilizando ahora no se parece en nada al "primer Bitcoin" que se utilizó para pagar las famosas dos pizzas, ni tampoco se parece en nada al Bitcoin que existía cuando adquiriste por primera vez tus primeras unidades monetarias.

Bitcoin es, entre otras muchas cosas, un protocolo. Y los protocolos evolucionan, se adaptan, se modifican y, en algunos casos (como por ejemplo el de la IPS V4), los primeros protocolos se imponen de una forma tan absoluta (se osifican), que el problema principal no es el de que se impongan, sino el de retirarlos una vez quedan obsoletos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A ver si nos quitamos la remora de btc y el dinero que hay ahí metido se mete en cosas que valgan la pena.



Dinero no creo que haya mucho. La volatilidad extrema demuestra que el libro de órdenes es muy fino y que el precio se establece con muy pocas transacciones. Si sumamos que estas compras/ventas son en su mayoría "wash sales", "spoofings" y tethers sacados del aire, el que crea en la supuesta "capitalización" de btc va a salir trasquilado.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin es, entre otras muchas cosas, un protocolo.



Un protocolo lento, pesado y energéticamente ineficiente que está llegando al límite de su utilidad.


----------



## Arctic (22 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> El tuyo sin embargo es mucho mejor. No te jode.
> 
> :bla:



Yo aquí ya solo entro a descojonarme del nivel que gastáis algunos. Tú celebra que por fin has podido comprarte un coche y no me hagas ni caso.


----------



## sirpask (22 Nov 2017)

At first, they say it’s “theoretically impossible.”

Then, “Maybe possible, but certainly not practical."

Then, “But only fringe groups are using it."

Later,”We are studying it.”

Now: “It is the future. We are here to provide governance and regulation."

-- Tim May


----------



## Rajoy (22 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Lo podeis cambiar en FreeWallet, sin ningun problema.
> 
> __________________
> 
> ...



No entiendo tu mensaje. Primero dices que los podemos cambiar con Freewallet y luego que es una estafa. Estás de coña ? :8:


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que alguien como tú nos salga ahora con estas preguntas nos demuestra lo inútil que eres en este hilo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 09:57 ----------
> 
> ...



el protocolo es blockchain...bitcoin es software y triunfará en último software (que será el que toque) sobre el protocolo blockchain


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Nov 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el protocolo es blockchain...bitcoin es software y triunfará en último software (que será el que toque) sobre el protocolo blockchain



Toma, anda. Estudia:

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Protocol_documentation


----------



## candelario (22 Nov 2017)

Yo cambie mis bitcoin cash y mis bitcoin gold con coinomi el mismo dia.


No se si me han timado pero tengo un 20% mas de bitcoin autenticos.


¿Cuantos gold y cash creeis que quedaran perdidos como lagrimas en la lluvia?

Creo que hay una verdadera mina en algun negocio de rescate para novatos, cobrando una pequeña comision.

Me parece que hay muchos poseedores de bitcoin que no saben siquiera que eso es dinero regalado y canjeable.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Lo podeis cambiar en FreeWallet, sin ningun problema.



Solo está disponible en Android y iOS, ¿qué hacemos los que no tenemos smartphone?


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Solo está disponible en Android y iOS, ¿qué hacemos los que no tenemos smartphone?




Busca más atrás en el hilo ya se a comentado. Puedes usar Changelly que es caro y otro forero recomendó también otra plataforma, pero no recuerdo cual. Si miras los mensajes de ayer y antes de ayer estará x aquí puesto.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Nov 2017)

Changelly es un exchange, pero el paso previo es conseguir los BTG en un monedero, y de momento todos los monederos que hay son para Smartphones solamente, ese es el problema.


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Changelly es un exchange, pero el paso previo es conseguir los BTG en un monedero, y de momento todos los monederos que hay son para Smartphones solamente, ese es el problema.



A ok disculpa, había entendido que el problema era cambiarlos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> DASH 21% arriba. ATH 580$.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los que diversifican



66513, Premio Gordo de la Lotería de Navidad de 2016, 2.000.000% arriba.

Enhorabuena a los que compran lotería.


----------



## tixel (22 Nov 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> ninguna pieza de software que ha triunfado en el mundo fue la primera en crearse, sino la última
> 
> Windows no fue el primer so de pc
> Android no fue el primer so de móvil
> ...



Los que hablan de shitcoins y todas esas chorradas pensando que btc es único tienen la misma mentalidad que los que pensaban que la compañia britanica de las indias orientales iba a ser siempre la empresa más grande de todas.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 14:06 ----------




candelario dijo:


> Yo cambie mis bitcoin cash y mis bitcoin gold con coinomi el mismo dia.
> 
> 
> No se si me han timado pero tengo un 20% mas de bitcoin autenticos.
> ...



Bitcoins autentiicos dice. Has hecho un negocio de pena, que lo sepas. Y al hilo de esto, si te hubieses fijado, bch esta en un suelo acojonante con respecto al btc, lleva totalmente lateral dede hace una semana conrespecto a btc. Es decir estas ganando lo mismo que en btc en la última semana. A mi esto me sugiere una acumulación acojonante a la espera del reventón de precio que creo ya podría ser esta misma semana con el cambio de dificultad de btc.
A ver que hace el nuevo algo daa de bch y es verdad que al final asegura las dos cadenas o no.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 14:07 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> 66513, Premio Gordo de la Lotería de Navidad de 2016, 2.000.000% arriba.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los que compran lotería.



Yo por ejemplo, cuando vendí mis btc cambie parte por dash. Gamo más que vosotros con vuestra mierda de "moneda".


----------



## remonster (22 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Pues mira, en Bitcoin Core tenía algo de BTC antes del fork este de los Gold. Hice que el programa me fuera generando las claves privadas de cada una de las receiving address que tenía. Después las importé a Coinomi, y sólo se me transfirió una cantidad ridícula, no sé qué pasó con las otras direcciones pero desde luego en la billetera había bastante más cuando ocurrió el fork.
> 
> Por cierto, han añadido euros a Bitfinex. Ya veremos si así siguen adelante. A mí no me inspira ya confianza esa gente. A pesar de que los rumores pueden venir de competidores, y los tipos de interés prestando USD son bastante altos, no me gusta tener nada allí.



Verifica las direcciones de cambio


----------



## fjsanchezgil (22 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se si pasó algo con nubits en el pasado, pero sigue funcionando, vale 1$ pero tiene una cap muy baja 900.000$
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 09:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Nubits ha conservado su valor, pero nushares (que es lo mismo que bitshares para bitusd) se fue por el desagüe.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## debianita (22 Nov 2017)

Dumpeados BTG con furia porcina. Bitcoins a la saca y a holdear. Gracias chinitos

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 16:14 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Verifica las direcciones de cambio



A mi me pasó lo mismo, empecé a cagarme en todo y caí en la solución. La verdad es que se pasan nervios con estas operaciones.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (22 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Si vas con este argumento a tu ayuntamiento, te dan hasta plaza de aparcamiento de minusválido. Aprovecha.



Si, le darán la plaza que queda entre las de Corky y Tixel. Muy cerca de donde tiene aparcado el chevy clapham2.


----------



## tixel (22 Nov 2017)

¿Puede ser que acierte otra vez? ¿Puede ser que me de otra triunfada este finde?
El bch se pone cachondo y ya está subiendo por encima del 10%, y la dirección esa famosa con tantos bch sigue acumulando.
Como le dije hoy al que vendió sus bch, hizo muy mal negocio, pero así también se aprende, sobre todo a derribar los propios prejuicios.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (22 Nov 2017)

Una pregunta para los expertos del hilo.

¿Cuándo se supone que coinbase reparte BCH entre los que teniamos BTC en su cuenta hace 6 meses?

Tengo entendido que nos corresponden tantos BCH como BTC tuvieramos entonces.

Gracias.


----------



## Registrador (22 Nov 2017)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Una pregunta para los expertos del hilo.
> 
> ¿Cuándo se supone que coinbase reparte BCH entre los que teniamos BTC en su cuenta hace 6 meses?
> 
> ...



En Enero 2018 es cuando Coinbase va a liberar los Bcash de los usuarios, el dumping de la shitcoin va a ser monumental. A muchos se les va a hacer menos dura la cuesta de enero gracias al dinero del chino. :XX:


----------



## Mike Anvijami (22 Nov 2017)

*Astroeconomía : La criptorevolución del bitcoin, ethereum y sus fluctuaciones a largo plazo con la resonancia de los cic*

para el que le interesa el crecimiento del bitcoin a largo plazo les presento este estudio astrologico, es el resultado de una investigación de 2 años.
*ZODIAC REVOLUTION: Astroeconomía : La criptorevolución del bitcoin, ethereum y sus fluctuaciones a largo plazo con la resonancia de los ciclos sinódicos de Júpiter - Saturno y Saturno - Urano


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Changelly es un exchange, pero el paso previo es conseguir los BTG en un monedero, y de momento todos los monederos que hay son para Smartphones solamente, ese es el problema.



A ud. le cuesta pillar la ironía por lo que leo. :XX:


----------



## tixel (22 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> En Enero 2018 es cuando Coinbase va a liberar los Bcash de los usuarios, el dumping de la shitcoin va a ser monumental. A muchos se les va a hacer menos dura la cuesta de enero gracias al dinero del chino. :XX:



El dump dice, sois unos aguilas de cojones. Cuando coinbase se ponga a negociar con bch se va a ir a la luna. Y si no te has enterado ya hay varios pumpeando bch como xapo y el bch subiendo ahora un 10%.
Sois unos cracks. Pero teniendo btc que se puede esperar.


----------



## p_pin (22 Nov 2017)

_When will I be able to withdraw Bitcoin Cash from Coinbase? 

January 1, 2018_


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Nov 2017)

Llevo toda la tarde tratando de instalar un Android en Virtualbox para deshacerme de los BTG y no hay manera, quizá es una señal del destino que quiere que los holdee.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 18:47 ----------

PD: he encontrado este monedero, https://electrongold.org/, se supone que son los mismos tíos que hicieron el monedero Electron Cash.

PD2: y aquí una especie de tutorial, si alguien experto nos dice si es seguro el método se lo agradecería mucho: how to claim your Bitcoin Gold - The Bitcoin Forum


----------



## Claudius (22 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Joder, el tal Victor Ventura que firma el artículo en ElEconomista es asiduo de este hilo... me ha plagiado el pantallazo:



Te lo iba a comentar, que lo que he leído en Eleconomista, la fuente ha sido un pupurri que hecho de lo expuesto aquí. En fin. Para vender se tienen que ir a los foros que es dónde está el conocimiento, como está el patio en los medios.


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Te lo iba a comentar, que lo que he leído en Eleconomista, la fuente ha sido un pupurri que hecho de lo expuesto aquí. En fin. Para vender se tienen que ir a los foros que es dónde está el conocimiento, como está el patio en los medios.



Si la mitad de los periodistas financieros de este país supieran realmente de lo que hablan en la mayoría de sus artículos, podíamos darnos por contentos.

Le pese a quién le pese el verdadero conocimiento está en los foros, solo hay que saber distinguir e interpretar.

Los foros son como una blockchain repleta de información...ahora toca organizarla.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Toma, anda. Estudia:
> 
> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Protocol_documentation



¿Recomendarías esa wiki en general o sólo conoces este artículo en particular?


----------



## remonster (22 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Pues hoy he aprendido algo nuevo y de paso me he sacado unos céntimos de BTC. Sólo había consultado las direcciones que me salían para recibir.
> 
> Dime una dirección tuya y te paso una propina por el favor.



De nada hombre, se agradece pero tómate unas cañas a mi salud.


----------



## Mike Anvijami (22 Nov 2017)

parece que nuestro estudio e hipótesis astrológica no esta tan alejado de la verdad
El Bitcoin llega a nuevo máximo y supera los 8,000 dólares 

Bitcoin llega a nuevo máximo y supera los 8,000 dólares | El Economista


----------



## tixel (22 Nov 2017)

Mientras btc sigue con sus mierdas pateticas eth procesa más tx que todas las demás criptos juntas.
Y una vale 300 y la otra 8000.::
Sigan con sus btc, el futuro es suyo.


----------



## BlueArrow (22 Nov 2017)

tixel, ¿no tienes menesteres más provechosos en los que malgastar tu tiempo? ¿Echar bilis contra Bitcoin es lo único que sabes hacer o te hace feliz? No sé tío, búscate una novia, o date un caprichito, por ejemplo un viaje a Tanzania para ver el Kilimanjaro o unas vacaciones en una isla tropical con aguas cristalinas...


----------



## sirpask (22 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Mientras btc sigue con sus mierdas pateticas eth procesa más tx que todas las demás criptos juntas.
> Y una vale 300 y la otra 8000.::
> Sigan con sus btc, el futuro es suyo.




Ether se esta haciendo demasiado gorda... va a explotar.


----------



## tixel (22 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> tixel, ¿no tienes menesteres más provechosos en los que malgastar tu tiempo? ¿Echar bilis contra Bitcoin es lo único que sabes hacer o te hace feliz? No sé tío, búscate una novia, o date un caprichito, por ejemplo un viaje a Tanzania para ver el Kilimanjaro o unas vacaciones en una isla tropical con aguas cristalinas...



Tendré en cuenta tus consejos pero es que no quiero que nadie se quede pillado en esa porquería que es hoy bitcoin. Hoy hay alternativas, no estamos en 2012 y hay que avanzar no bailarles el agua a unos delicuentes.


----------



## remonster (22 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tendré en cuenta tus consejos pero es que no quiero que nadie se quede pillado en esa porquería que es hoy bitcoin. Hoy hay alternativas, no estamos en 2012 y hay que avanzar no bailarles el agua a unos delicuentes.



Aquí somos todos más mayorcitos que tú para saber lo que es estafa y lo que no. Estás cagado con tu inversión en bcash. Todos tus posts huelen a caca. Sé un poco hombre y afronta con wntereza tus estupideces.


----------



## tixel (22 Nov 2017)

¿cagado? Es increible lo que se oye en este hilo. No se cual puede ser el motivo de estar cagado por estar en bch, si que se cual es el motivo para estar cagado con btc y entre otras cosas por eso los vendí. Si no lo sabes btc puede valer 0 el bch no.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Aquí somos todos más mayorcitos que tú para saber lo que es estafa y lo que no. Estás *cagado* con tu inversión en bcash. Todos tus posts huelen a *caca*. Sé un poco hombre y afronta con wntereza tus estupideces.



Este también es mayorcito pero tampoco ha podido superar la fase anal del desarrollo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿cagado? Es increible lo que se oye en este hilo. No se cual puede ser el motivo de estar cagado por estar en bch, si que se cual es el motivo para estar cagado con btc y entre otras cosas por eso los vendí. Si no lo sabes btc puede valer 0 el bch no.



como va la cuenta de los 330M$ de el chino cudeiro y roger ver? han comprado mas bitcoin cash?

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 23:09 ----------

391.285.917 USD

$391M, va subiendo.... eso es bueno.


----------



## remonster (22 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿cagado? Es increible lo que se oye en este hilo. No se cual puede ser el motivo de estar cagado por estar en bch, si que se cual es el motivo para estar cagado con btc y entre otras cosas por eso los vendí. Si no lo sabes btc puede valer 0 el bch no.



Llevamos cagados desde que valía $1. Tío, pero no ves lo ridículo que eres? Posteando bobadas compulsivamente porque se te van a ir a la mierda los 100 euros que tienes invertidos...penica das


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Nov 2017)

*Bitcoin valdrá $400,000 afirma el gurú inversor Mark Yusko*







El *Chicago Mercantile Exchange (CME)* ha anunciado que agregará las operaciones de *futuros de Bitcoin* en el *cuarto trimestre del 2017*. El precio de Bitcoin saltó casi instantáneamente a las noticias, alcanzando máximos históricos de más de $7,500.

Sin embargo, la cancelación de SegWit2x ha llevado a una caída repentina en el precio, y los potenciales inversionistas se han asustado de las predicciones previas de alto precio. Sin embargo, _*Mark Yusko*_, fundador y CEO de Morgan Creek Capital Management (con *$3.7 mil millones* en activos bajo administración) no se ha negado a hacer predicciones, sugiriendo que *Bitcoin finalmente valdrá $400,000*.

El gurú inversor compró por primera vez en la escena de criptomonedas en el 2011, pero lamenta no haber comprado más. Sin embargo, tenía claro el futuro a pesar de la falta de apoyo entre los banqueros institucionales. El lo notó:

"Esto cambiará la ecuación de la oferta y la demanda para la banca. Es así de grande. No me sorprende en absoluto que los banqueros, los financieros y los príncipes saudíes estén saliendo en contra de éstas. Es una tecnología verdaderamente disruptiva".

*Yusko comparó Blockchain y Bitcoin con Internet hace treinta años, señalando que tiene la misma capacidad para 'cambiar todo'*. Su elevada predicción es para el largo plazo de la criptomoneda.

Bitcoin valdrá $400,000 afirma el gurú inversor Mark Yusko


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Toma, anda. Estudia:
> 
> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Protocol_documentation



propaganda bitconiana escrita cuando solo existía el software bitcoin...

blockchain es protocolo, bitcoin es un software que a día de esta desfasado...

y el claro ejemplo es que las empresas se interesan por el protocolo blockchain pero pasan olímpicamente de bitcoin y se centran en otros softwares sobre protocolo blockchain(eth,rippke,nxt etc)....

aunque para la propaganda bitconiana eth,ripple,dash etc etc no deben funcionar sobre blockchain, para el mundo real si funcionan

blockchain=protocolo
bitcoin,dash,ripple, ltc....=software

triunfara el último software (que a saber cuál será). bitcoin no lo hará por ser el primer software


----------



## BlueArrow (23 Nov 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> propaganda bitconiana escrita cuando solo existía el software bitcoin...
> 
> blockchain es protocolo, bitcoin es un software que a día de esta desfasado...
> 
> ...



Windows lleva 20 años desfasado y oye, ahí sigue.
Siento que no tengas muchos Bitcoins, pero tu envidia no es suficiente para cambiar la realidad. Suerte la próxima vez (o en la próxima vida).


----------



## bubbler (23 Nov 2017)

Pues yo estoy super contento con mis BTC BiTcoin Cash, tengo un monton desde que cambie casi todos mis BTA BiTcoin Axa, y ahora veo q esta a 1525$

Muchas gracias a todos los foreros de este hilo por vuestros puntos de vista.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (23 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Windows lleva 20 años desfasado y oye, ahí sigue.



Windows no fue el primer S.O. para ordenadores personales. Antes ya estaban el GEOS (Graphical Environment Operating System) de Commodore, 





Lisa de Apple, etc..





Gem de Atari





Amiga's Workbench





Estos eran los "bitcoin" originales de los SS.OO. que fueron reemplazados, como pasará con BTC.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (23 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Aunque, en la misma línea, tampoco ser el mejor te asegura ser el elegido.



Nadie habla de mejor o pero, sino se dice que los primeros desarrollos no suelen ser los que se establecen a largo plazo.


----------



## sirpask (23 Nov 2017)

Hablamos de protocolos, no de pantallitas.

Bitcoin Core es para lo que es, Ardor es para lo que es, y para todo lo demas... mastercard.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (23 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Hablamos de protocolos, no de pantallitas.



Con los protocolos pasa lo mismo. Dónde se quedaron Gopher? Usenet?


----------



## tixel (23 Nov 2017)

Vengo a recoger las felicitaciones. Otra vez bch metiendo el arreón como dije.
Tixel 2- "Expertos en btc que me llaman de todo" 0.
Y eso que juego solo y en el otro estan los "gurus" del hilo. Voy a tener que echar la instancia de guru :XX:
Los que ya sabeis podeís pasar a felicitarme o tengo que comerme otro owned:: Menudos ownes más wapos que me estoy comiendo.
Y atentos al finde que esto no acaba.
El btc va pabajo que los sepais, tiene una divergencia el macd toda chula y ya se ve que lo estan pumpeando con lo que tienen y aún asi le cuesta. Ya veremos si no acaba sobre los 4k


----------



## p_pin (23 Nov 2017)

_La empresa Halong Mining podría revolucionar la industria de hardwares de minería con el lanzamiento de un minero que promete competir con los más eficientes del mercado, creados hasta ahora por Bitmain. La empresa ya produjo un primer lote de sus nuevos mineros DragonMint 16T, que entrarán al mercado a inicios de 2018. El lanzamiento de este minero está respaldado por BtcDrak, reconocido desarrollador de Bitcoin Core, quien ahora ingresa a la industria manufacturera de equipos de minería._

Leer más: 400 Bad Request


----------



## tixel (23 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Bitcoin _HODL Index_ por encima de 10.000$. Enhorabuena a los que no vendieron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues ya tienen los 10000 los pringaos estos. Ahora lo que está por determinar es que parte corresponde a cada uno en el futuro. Algo asi como 100% bch 0% el resto.
Y como no podía fallar aqui los gurus deshaciendose de los btg como hicieron con los bch y subiendo un 20%. Sois unos cracks. Unos cracks que acabarán en la ruina por su cerrazon como los de core


----------



## candelario (23 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues ya tienen los 10000 los pringaos estos. Ahora lo que está por determinar es que parte corresponde a cada uno en el futuro. Algo asi como 100% bch 0% el resto.
> Y como no podía fallar aqui los gurus deshaciendose de los btg como hicieron con los bch y subiendo un 20%. Sois unos cracks. Unos cracks que acabarán en la ruina por su cerrazon como los de core



Si lo dices por mi, mis activos en bitcoin no sobrepasan (aun) el 15% .

La ruina me vendra por mis vicios, no por mis bitcoin.


----------



## tixel (23 Nov 2017)

No no iba por ti. Los destinatarios ya saben por quien es. Me dá pereza buscar como se llaman la mayoria que es que ni lo se. Algunos los se como el mojon, el fireblade y el tastas y otro gilipollas como ellos.
Lo que deberías hacer es cambiar ese 15% de btc por bch, sobre todo ahora que bch empieza el show y btc creo que va para abajo. Pero independientemente de la cotización uno es el bitcoin autentico de siempre, bch por si hay dudas y lo otro es es un engendro que no vale para nada y que la banca lo está haciendo suyo cada día más.


----------



## sirpask (23 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Con los protocolos pasa lo mismo. Dónde se quedaron Gopher? Usenet?



Ahí tienes a TCP ... casi 45 años y funciona de maravilla.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No no iba por ti. Los destinatarios ya saben por quien es. Me dá pereza buscar como se llaman la mayoria que es que ni lo se. Algunos los se como el mojon, el fireblade y el tastas y otro gilipollas como ellos



Estafador de los cojones. Pisamierdas de vaca. Si te tuviera delante ibas a llamar gilipollas a tu puta madre. Tú, Keinur y Divad sólo hacéis que promocionar vuestras putas estafas centralizadas en el hilo de Bitcoin.


----------



## tixel (23 Nov 2017)

A mi madre se caballero y haz el favor de no meterla en el medio. Además mi madre no tiene ni tuvo nada de puta.
A mi me llamas estafador pero los que me han hecho caso a mi, van por su segundo pelotazo en 3 semanas como yo, y los que os hacen caso a vosotros pueden acabar sin un duro en una cadena bloqueada, no digo que vaya a pasar pero como el precio de bch suba y el de btc baje con el cambio de dificultad ya os veo de cagalera otro finde. Que lo disfuteis, yo mientras espero otro incremento de mi patrimonio de un 25% adicional como poco. Ya veremos


----------



## digipl (23 Nov 2017)

Los que pretendan conseguir sus BTC Gold usando ElectronGold que sepan que esta aplicación roba sus claves privadas.

Steals private keys · Issue #280 · fyookball/electrum · GitHub


----------



## tixel (23 Nov 2017)

Un consejito pro. 
Si los poseedores de btc veis que la cosa se pone chunga y los teneís en el exchange, lo suyo para moverlos rápido y sin comisiones de otro mundo es cambiarlos por eth, dash, bch o lo que estimeis y moverlos. Penoso pero es lo que hay en btc.
Para que no digaís que no pienso en vosotros. A mi me la suda, no tengo.
Por cierto la dirección de bch con 400 millones de $ sigue acumulando. :8: No la perderé de vista.


----------



## tixel (23 Nov 2017)

Lo que necestimos ya son pares bch con el resto y olvidarnos de btc para siempre. No tardarán mucho


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Nov 2017)

podríamos hacer un bote para comprar una corona de flores para el fallecimiento de btc


----------



## Costa2439 (23 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Vengo a recoger las felicitaciones. Otra vez bch metiendo el arreón como dije.
> Tixel 2- "Expertos en btc que me llaman de todo" 0.
> Y eso que juego solo y en el otro estan los "gurus" del hilo. Voy a tener que echar la instancia de guru :XX:
> Los que ya sabeis podeís pasar a felicitarme o tengo que comerme otro owned:: Menudos ownes más wapos que me estoy comiendo.
> ...



Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero si en Julio el BCH se cambiaba 0.2 BTC y ahora mismo se cambia a 0.2BTC, ¿Dónde está la ganancia? porque 0.2 Btc son esos 1500 dolares que celebras, ha valido la pena el riesgo de pasarse 3 meses en pérdidas?


----------



## bubbler (23 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que necestimos ya son pares bch con el resto y olvidarnos de btc para siempre. No tardarán mucho



Voy a deshacer toda mi posición BTA y las paso a BTC. Está claro que algo va a ocurrir en BTA...


----------



## tastas (23 Nov 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> podríamos hacer un bote para comprar una corona de flores para el fallecimiento de btc



Que sean 144.
BitcoinObituaries.com | Bitcoin Declared Dead 140+ Times and Counting

------------------

Pensaba que había hecho mal en meterle en el ignore, pero que te llamen gilipollas sin venir a cuento me da la razón. Eso, y no saber diferenciar entre una clave pública y una cartera de Bitcoin. Normal que le engañen diciendo que cualquier cosa es Bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Nov 2017)

Pasado mañana se ajusta la dificultad de BTC. En ese momento se cree que hay un movimiento programado de la minería para irse a BCH, si BTC se queda sin el 50% de la potencia de minado y teniendo en cuenta que la dificultad no se ajustará hasta dentro de otro mes, la red BTC podría quedar tocada. Veremos en que queda:

Operation Dragon Slayer : btc


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Que sean 144.
> BitcoinObituaries.com | Bitcoin Declared Dead 140+ Times and Counting
> 
> ------------------
> ...



propongo que la recolección de fondos sea hecha en satoshis...
enterrar al bitcoin con bitcoins... eso es un lujo al alcance de pocos


----------



## tastas (23 Nov 2017)

Que los del BCH se deshagan de sus BTC y dejen de incordiar sólo puede ser una buena noticia. Si en el transcurso se enlentece la creación de bloques haciendo aumentar las comisiones y por tanto haciendo más atractiva la minería y el uso de Segwit, pues mejor.
Pero no creo que se deshagan de todos sus BTC ni que vayan a poner a minar todo a BCH pues eso les haría perder mucho dinero. Mientras tanto, un pumpeo rico de la shitcoin de turno BCH no le hace mal a nadie.

---------------

Lo que de verdad me da miedo es que Faketoshi cambie todos sus Bitcoin por BCH. Eso sí que me da miedo :XX::XX::XX:

---------------

Si fuera de Bitmain, esto sí que me daría un poquito de miedo. Un tal Btcdrake, desarrollador de Core anónimo, se pone a sacar los cacharros de minado más eficientes hasta la fecha. This Bitcoin Developer Is About to Take on the Mining Hardware Industry


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2017)

Alguno que controle de hardware o programación, ve algún riesgo potencial en esto respecto a mantener wallets core en el hard drive?:

¿Usas procesador Intel? Vulnerabilidad en Management Engine (IME) - Solvetic

Gracias


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno que controle de hardware o programación, ve algún riesgo potencial en esto respecto a mantener wallets core en el hard drive?:
> 
> ¿Usas procesador Intel? Vulnerabilidad en Management Engine (IME) - Solvetic
> 
> Gracias



Yo no controlo de programación (no tengo ni puta idea), pero sí que recuerdo haber leído al respecto que, para aprovechar esta vulnerabilidad, haría falta acceder físicamente al ordenador.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 13:04 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Pasado mañana se ajusta la dificultad de BTC. En ese momento se cree que hay un movimiento programado de la minería para irse a BCH, si BTC se queda sin el 50% de la potencia de minado y teniendo en cuenta que la dificultad no se ajustará hasta dentro de otro mes, la red BTC podría quedar tocada. Veremos en que queda:
> 
> Operation Dragon Slayer : btc



A ver cuántos pardillos vuelven a tropezar por segunda vez con la misma piedra: anuncio de pump, incremento de precio, "black out" de exchanger coreano en el pico, desplome a la mitad del precio de la shitcoin, y un montón de pardillos con cara de idiotas desplumados.


----------



## Pirro (23 Nov 2017)

Pretender solucionar problemas de escalabilidad con bloques más grandes es como pretender aumentar el rendimiento de un obrero cavando una zanja dándole una pala más grande. Más rendimiento en cada palada pero menos obreros capaces de levantar esa pala.

En cualquier caso cuando las acusaciones de estafa al bitcoin vienen por parte de un lego absoluto en criptomonedas pueden tener un pase. Para comprender un fenómeno como bitcoin hay que tener un bagaje intelectual que no todo el mundo tiene y el cerrarse en banda ante lo nuevo es un mecanismo de defensa antropológico. Viendo esas acusaciones por parte de gente que holdea BCH sin embargo me entra la risa floja. 

Saben el origen de la cosa, muchos saben que por más que se agrande un bloque lo único que consiguen es posponer mínimamente el problema y tienen la desfachatez, sabiéndose lo que se sabe hoy día de vendernos que una blockchain basada en PoW puro puede servir para transacciones masivas y rápidas.

Al final todo es un cuestión de ego. Quieren ser tan disruptores y ricos como los early adopters de bitcoin y como no tienen talento para ello, focalizan en éstos sus traumas, en un ejercicio de autoafirmación continuo.


----------



## bubbler (23 Nov 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Pretender solucionar problemas de escalabilidad con bloques más grandes es como pretender aumentar el rendimiento de un obrero cavando una zanja dándole una pala más grande. Más rendimiento en cada palada pero menos obreros capaces de levantar esa pala.
> 
> En cualquier caso cuando las acusaciones de estafa al bitcoin vienen por parte de un lego absoluto en criptomonedas pueden tener un pase. Para comprender un fenómeno como bitcoin hay que tener un bagaje intelectual que no todo el mundo tiene y el cerrarse en banda ante lo nuevo es un mecanismo de defensa antropológico. Viendo esas acusaciones por parte de gente que holdea BCH sin embargo me entra la risa floja.
> 
> ...



Yo veo que ETH es más versátil para hacer operaciones, está en casi todos sitios, pero con BTA es muy complicado encontrar donde hacer operaciones...

ATPC BTA -> A Tomar Por Culo los BiTcoin Axa

Hay madre que ya empieza a no funcionar BTA, y eso que he puesto la máxima comisión que me dejaba electrum, ya estamos congelando... Cachis, y eran los últimos BTAs, joer, me voy a comer estos últimos BeTAzos 

WCS: ¿Y si en el momento de la congelación me pilla que he enviado BeTAzos a dirección exchange? Qué movida...

17 minutos para mover XXBTAs de mierda, con máxima comisión de electrum y esto no tira ni patrás...

Ya confirma, ya, ffiiiiiuuuuuu!!!!!

Pero esta mierda que es!!! otra vez pone sin confirmar!!!

Haaa, no, ya está ya está joer...


----------



## Divad (23 Nov 2017)

Mojoncito anda escocido Si te da igual perder el dinero lo puedes regalar a un ser querido o montas una fiesta para todo burbuja 

Estando a $7500 y de cambiarlos a ETH $330 = 24.24 x 400 = $9696

Ya te llevarías un beneficio de $2196.

ETH tiene margen de subida hasta los $1000 (irá a la par con Dash) antes de que acabe el año. Ya no os cuento de la revalorización de las hijas (Raiden) 

Venga campeón, vete de vacaciones antes de que te atragantes con tu propia mierda.

La verdad que tu nick no acompaña a comprar Bitcoin Gracias a ti y demás bitcoñeros por llevaros la contraria tengo más dinero, me he pegado buenas fiestas, viajes,... 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (23 Nov 2017)

Sigo este hilo desde hace algunos volúmenes, y la verdad que se a convertido en algo insufrible.

Desde el principio a sido una referencia (junto con otros foros) para mucha gente, la que participa y para esa multitud silenciosa que lee desde la sombra.

De un tiempo para acá, se a vuelto algo insufrible. La mayoría de gente que sigue Btc, le importa bien poco lo que pase con Bch.

Prácticamente tooodos los mensajes con que Bch es lo mejor de la muerte y Btc se va a la mierda.

Señores evangelizadores de Bch, por favor, habrán un hilo propio, cuando este se acabe, el nuevo volumen que se llame Btc y a tomar x culo, cada uno en el suyo si estar molestando a los demás. Allí podrían vertir toda la info de Bch que estimen, para que lea y participe quien le interese.

Solo como sugerencia, obviamente hagan ustedes lo que quieran, faltaría más.


----------



## bubbler (23 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Sigo este hilo desde hace algunos volúmenes, y la verdad que se a convertido en algo insufrible.
> 
> Desde el principio a sido una referencia (junto con otros foros) para mucha gente, la que participa y para esa multitud silenciosa que lee desde la sombra.
> 
> ...



Pues crearos un foro privado majo, o ignore, o reporta... Pero dejar que todos podamos expresarnos en una u otra forma...

¿No te das cuenta que eso es un foro?


----------



## sirpask (23 Nov 2017)

Pero BCH es una shitcoin, y deberia ir al hilo de las shitcoins.

Vale ya de dar la murga. Aqui se habla de estas tres letras BTC. Nada mas, ni nada menos.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Eso es evidentemente mentira, el BCH es el "auténtico bitcoin". No os quejéis cuando esto va dentro de la lógica de esta criptomoneda, tener hijos que pueden matarla... En 3 años quizá nadie se acuerde del BTC y la marca bitcoin haga referencia al "auténtico", al bitcoin crash.



Bitcoin Crash. ...
Te ha traicionado el subconsciente.


----------



## p_pin (23 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pasado mañana se ajusta la dificultad de BTC. En ese momento se cree que hay un movimiento programado de la minería para irse a BCH, si BTC se queda sin el 50% de la potencia de minado y teniendo en cuenta que la dificultad no se ajustará hasta dentro de otro mes, la red BTC podría quedar tocada. Veremos en que queda:
> 
> Operation Dragon Slayer : btc




La próxima dificultad probablemente baje ligeramente, aprox. 2%

Además, puse antes esta noticia que luego apuntó también tastas;

_La empresa Halong Mining podría revolucionar la industria de hardwares de minería con el lanzamiento de un minero que promete competir con los más eficientes del mercado, creados hasta ahora por Bitmain. La empresa ya produjo un primer lote de sus nuevos mineros DragonMint 16T, que entrarán al mercado a inicios de 2018. El lanzamiento de este minero está respaldado por BtcDrak, reconocido desarrollador de Bitcoin Core, *quien ahora ingresa a la industria manufacturera de equipos de minería*._


400 Bad Request

This Bitcoin Developer Is About to Take on the Mining Hardware Industry

Veremos cómo evoluciona, pues si se consuma, sería un contrapeso al "lobby de mineros que buscan la coacción" y las campañas fud para su propio beneficio

Desde hace una semana, que Bcash aplicó su nuevo algoritmo, hemos visto como con un ratio de dificultad/poder minero cercano a 1 (que es lo normal), los mineros en su mayoría minan BTC con un poder minero superior 10 veces a 1

Que hay hijos de puta con mucha "gasolina" para echar al fuego, y provocar situaciones? sí, sin duda. Pero la noticia que pusimos puede hacerles mucha pupa


----------



## Claudius (23 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Ahí tienes a TCP ... casi 45 años y funciona de maravilla.



sirpask, mezclas churras con merinas..
Tu que eres dev de entornos mainframe, llévalo a tu campo para ser *o b j e t i v o*


----------



## sirpask (23 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> sirpask, mezclas churras con merinas..
> Tu que eres dev de entornos mainframe, llévalo a tu campo para ser *o b j e t i v o*



Y lo mejor de todo es que hablando con Parners de Cadenas Basadas en Ether, Ardor e Hyperledger con distintas soluciones para empresas financieras el Cobol se queda, no se reemplaza, todo se monta encima.

Api/Rest y SOAP manda.


----------



## Claudius (23 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno que controle de hardware o programación, ve algún riesgo potencial en esto respecto a mantener wallets core en el hard drive?:
> 
> ¿Usas procesador Intel? Vulnerabilidad en Management Engine (IME) - Solvetic
> 
> Gracias



Vulnerabilidad crÃ­tica de firmware de IntelÂ® AMT


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2017)

Aqui el Max Keiser pone a caldo al BCH,

Un plan absurdo - Keiser Report en Español (E1151) - YouTube

Primeros 4 minutos.

Un saludo


----------



## Nailuj2000 (23 Nov 2017)

> Vulnerabilidad crÃ*tica de firmware de IntelÂ® AMT



La vulnerabilidad afecta a ciertas herramientas de Intel para servidores. No tiene nada que ver con los procesadores Intel como el que pueda que mueva tu ordenador personal. Y si usas servidores y no tienes esas herramientas inainstaladas pues tampoco.

O sea, mucha tontería y pocas ganas de leerse las noticias originales es lo que hay.


----------



## sirpask (23 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> La vulnerabilidad afecta a ciertas herramientas de Intel para servidores. No tiene nada que ver con los procesadores Intel como el que pueda que mueva tu ordenador personal. Y si usas servidores y no tienes esas herramientas inainstaladas pues tampoco.
> 
> O sea, mucha tontería y pocas ganas de leerse las noticias originales es lo que hay.



La bios de intel tiene su propio S.O. que hace conexiones de internet.


----------



## tixel (23 Nov 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero si en Julio el BCH se cambiaba 0.2 BTC y ahora mismo se cambia a 0.2BTC, ¿Dónde está la ganancia? porque 0.2 Btc son esos 1500 dolares que celebras, ha valido la pena el riesgo de pasarse 3 meses en pérdidas?



La ganancia está en haber comprado hace 15 dias a 0,083. Queda clarito o te hago esquema.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 15:27 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Voy a deshacer toda mi posición BTA y las paso a BTC. Está claro que algo va a ocurrir en BTA...



Pensé que ya te habías deshecho de todos. Si no lo has hecho creo q es buen momento hasta el sabado.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 15:29 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Pasado mañana se ajusta la dificultad de BTC. En ese momento se cree que hay un movimiento programado de la minería para irse a BCH, si BTC se queda sin el 50% de la potencia de minado y teniendo en cuenta que la dificultad no se ajustará hasta dentro de otro mes, la red BTC podría quedar tocada. Veremos en que queda:
> 
> Operation Dragon Slayer : btc



Llevo hablando de eso al menos 15 días. Ya ireis cayendo de la burra, no te preocupes. De todas maneras no creo que se pueda dar el flippening a corto plazo y menos con el nuevo algo, pero ya veremos, ya veremos.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 15:32 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo no controlo de programación (no tengo ni puta idea), pero sí que recuerdo haber leído al respecto que, para aprovechar esta vulnerabilidad, haría falta acceder físicamente al ordenador.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 13:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Seguir viviendo vuestras fasntasias, bch estaba sobre 0,085 y ya no volvió a bajar tanto, ahora va por tanteando los 200, pero según los gurús los q lo hicieron salieron desplumados.:XX:

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 15:36 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Mojoncito anda escocido Si te da igual perder el dinero lo puedes regalar a un ser querido o montas una fiesta para todo burbuja
> 
> Estando a $7500 y de cambiarlos a ETH $330 = 24.24 x 400 = $9696
> 
> ...



Eth a 1000 antes de que acabe el año? : ¿que año?

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 15:45 ----------

Btc el myspace de las criptomonedas.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 15:51 ----------

La dificultad de btc casi no variará. Un 3% menos.
CryptoThis - Bitcoin Difficulty Estimator


----------



## bubbler (23 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> La ganancia está en haber comprado hace 15 dias a 0,083. Queda clarito o te hago esquema.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 15:27 ----------
> 
> ...



*Pensé que ya te habías deshecho de todos. Si no lo has hecho creo q es buen momento hasta el sabado* -> Me quité de encima un % elevado, estos XXBTA que me quedaban, los he convertido en Monero, Dash, Raiden, EOS... en fin golosinas...

Ya sí, ya me he kitado BTA


----------



## remonster (23 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Windows no fue el primer S.O. para ordenadores personales. Antes ya estaban el GEOS (Graphical Environment Operating System) de Commodore,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando haya que cambiar nuestros millones en btc por otra coin ya lo haremos, como lo hicimos con nuestro oro....algunos no os enteráis de qué va la película...

1 BTC= 6.5 Oz de Au

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 16:06 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> podríamos hacer un bote para comprar una corona de flores para el fallecimiento de btc



Ahora en máximos históricos?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Nov 2017)

Bueno sigo impaciente por deshacerme de los BTG y por fin he encontrado un monedero para Windows. La solución la tenía delante de las narices y no la veía: el monedero oficial de la web de BTG!

Just a moment...

Lo malo es que hay que descargar la blockchain entera pero bueno todo es tener paciencia.


----------



## tixel (23 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> *Pensé que ya te habías deshecho de todos. Si no lo has hecho creo q es buen momento hasta el sabado* -> Me quité de encima un % elevado, estos XXBTA que me quedaban, los he convertido en Monero, Dash, Raiden, EOS... en fin golosinas...
> 
> Ya sí, ya me he kitado BTA



Si, yo también aproveche para diversificar un poco. Esta bien diversificar, creo q cualquiera de ellas va a ir mejor que btc. Yo de esas tengo monero, dash y eos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (23 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Cuando haya que cambiar nuestros millones en btc por otra coin ya lo haremos, como lo hicimos con nuestro oro....



Entiendo que no lo has hecho aún. Reza para que la puerta de salida no te rompa las narices.


----------



## sirpask (23 Nov 2017)

jodo... hablando de las bios y su seguridad... ojito a las 6 ultimas frases.

Intel anuncia el fin de la BIOS para el 2020, adiós a un clásico de la informática


----------



## remonster (23 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Entiendo que no lo has hecho aún. Reza para que la puerta de salida no te rompa las narices.



Y a ti que tal te va con tus onzas? Vaya payaso...

Ahora estoy haciendo caja en cash para recomprar cuando pete la burbuja. Aún quedan un par de burbujas que jugar hasta que se ponga a $100.000


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (23 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Y a ti que tal te va con tus onzas? Vaya payaso...



Siguen pesando exactamente lo mismo, soplapollas. Duermo tranquilo.


----------



## remonster (23 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Siguen pesando exactamente lo mismo, soplapollas. Duermo tranquilo.



Eso andas...dormido en los laureles...agilipollado viendo pasar trenes...y encima creyéndose el más listo. Pero seguro que debes tener pesadillas recordando que podías haber comprado a menos de $10


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2017)

Que tal si os guardáis los insultos... Gracias.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (23 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Eso andas...dormido en los laureles...agilipollado viendo pasar trenes...y encima creyéndose el más listo. Pero seguro que debes tener pesadillas recordando que podías haber comprado a menos de $10



El único que va de listísimo y faltón es un viejo amargado, gordo, divorciado, con los calzoncillos sucios al minuto de ponerlos y que da asco a cualquiera que lo tenga delante y no lo aguantan ni sus familiares directos. Un viejo derroido que tiene la palabra "mierda" siempre a flor de boca porque a mierda le apesta el aliento y aún no ha superado la fase anal del desarrollo.

Todos los BTCs del mundo no arreglan eso. Las onzas tampoco. 

Si te crees el más listo por haber alcanzado ese lamentable estado, pues tú mismo, pero a nadie más engañas.


----------



## tixel (23 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Y a ti que tal te va con tus onzas? Vaya payaso...
> 
> Ahora estoy haciendo caja en cash para recomprar cuando pete la burbuja. Aún quedan un par de burbujas que jugar hasta que se ponga a $100.000



¿En cash? ¿que tienes la calderilla ahi o le pagas tús plusvalias al estado? ¿ o lo tienes en tethers?:XX:

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 17:26 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Eso andas...dormido en los laureles...agilipollado viendo pasar trenes...y encima creyéndose el más listo. Pero seguro que debes tener pesadillas recordando que podías haber comprado a menos de $10



¿A ver lo que al final valen esos btc comprados a menos de 10$? Como en la bolsa hasta que vendes no pierdes, pero tampoco ganas


----------



## sirpask (23 Nov 2017)

Por cierto @Nico. ¿Como ves BTC a dia de hoy? Después de este año tan alcista. ¿Te cuadra lo que pensabas de esta cripto hace un Año, cuando aun se estaba adoptando la votación via hash de segwit?

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 17:44 ----------

Mierda, cuidar acabo de recibir Phising de Coinbase!!!!!

Un correo que pone New Device Confirmation. de Coinbase.help. 

cuidado!!!!!


----------



## Rajoy (23 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bueno sigo impaciente por deshacerme de los BTG y por fin he encontrado un monedero para Windows. La solución la tenía delante de las narices y no la veía: el monedero oficial de la web de BTG!
> 
> Just a moment...
> 
> Lo malo es que hay que descargar la blockchain entera pero bueno todo es tener paciencia.




Primero Jihan y ahora la que ha Liao Jack con los bitcoin gold ... :XX:
Qué simpáticos estos chinorris ! ::


----------



## bubbler (23 Nov 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo al final me he agenciado un teléfono android y estoy cargándolos en un wallet coinomi y enviándolos a bittrex para irlos dumpeando convenientemente ahora que bitcoin está corrigiendo un poco.
> Primero Jihan y ahora la que ha Liao Jack con los bitcoin gold ... :XX:
> Qué simpáticos estos chinorris ! ::



El teclado swipe de android permite modo incognito


----------



## remonster (23 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> El único que va de listísimo y faltón es un viejo amargado, gordo, divorciado, con los calzoncillos sucios al minuto de ponerlos y que da asco a cualquiera que lo tenga delante y no lo aguantan ni sus familiares directos. Un viejo derroido que tiene la palabra "mierda" siempre a flor de boca porque a mierda le apesta el aliento y aún no ha superado la fase anal del desarrollo.
> 
> Todos los BTCs del mundo no arreglan eso. Las onzas tampoco.
> 
> Si te crees el más listo por haber alcanzado ese lamentable estado, pues tú mismo, pero a nadie más engañas.



Insultas por falta de argumentos o sólo estás proyectándote? 

Venga...a disfrutar de las no plusvalías, enano intelectual!

Ya sabe calopez que vuelves a estar por aquí? Creo que esta vez no va a tener tanta paciencia contigo...


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> [/COLOR]Mierda, cuidar acabo de recibir Phising de Coinbase!!!!!
> 
> Un correo que pone New Device Confirmation. de Coinbase.help.
> 
> cuidado!!!!!



Cuidadín que así me la liaron a mi en kraken, y menos mal que tuve la fortuna de leer el mail en el momento correcto, y los del soporte de kraken me congelaron la cuenta en cuanto les avisé.

Estoy seguro que si hubiera tardado un día en enterarme, me vacian lo que tenía en el exchanger.

Aún es hoy el día que no sé como cojones me pudieron dinamitar las claves del correo electrónico asociado a la cuenta.

Mantennos informados, estos piratas suelen usar los mismos trucos siempre.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (23 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Cuando haya que cambiar *nuestros millones en btc* por otra coin ya lo haremos, como lo hicimos con nuestro oro....algunos no os enteráis de qué va la película...
> 
> 1 BTC= 6.5 Oz de Au
> 
> ...





remonster dijo:


> Y a ti que tal te va con tus onzas? Vaya payaso...
> 
> Ahora estoy haciendo caja en cash para recomprar cuando pete la burbuja. *Aún quedan un par de burbujas que jugar hasta que se ponga a $100.000*



Con millones y no regalas ni unas birras para burbuja como hiciste el año pasado. Menuda rata...8:

Avisarás si ves que petará antes? Tendrás huevos de mostrar las chapas que tienes tras la petada? Diversificar en chapas que se pueden marcar los 100k para obtener una mayor rentabilidad no es lo tuyo verdad? :rolleye:


----------



## remonster (23 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Con millones y no regalas ni unas birras para burbuja como hiciste el año pasado. Menuda rata...8:
> 
> Avisarás si ves que petará antes? Tendrás huevos de mostrar las chapas que tienes tras la petada? Diversificar en chapas que se pueden marcar los 100k para obtener una mayor rentabilidad no es lo tuyo verdad? :rolleye:



A ti no te tengo que enseñar nada. No sé pq te importa lo que tengan los demás. No estás satisfecho con lo que tienes? No pareces muy avispado...si lo fuedes te habrías dado cuenta que hay unos cuantos bitcoñeros en el foro.

Las birras ya las regalé hace 2 años. Y tú que has regalado, pedigüeño? 

Con las chapas ya he jugado y buenos pelotazos que pegamos, pero eres muy pompero para saberlo. Ahora paso de jugar con chapas, con shitcoins en shitexchanges, andamos en otro nivel.


----------



## VictorW (23 Nov 2017)

Hola, hay que declarar en la renta como beneficio patrimonial BTH??
En teoría hay incremento desde 0 a la cotización el 31 de Diciembre.
Gracias


----------



## Nailuj2000 (23 Nov 2017)

Esto sería mas normal si los moderadores de este foro invitaran a hacer sus propios hilos a este hatajo de spammers que no paran de hacer offtopic promocionando sus shitcoins de mierda.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 22:05 ----------




VictorW dijo:


> Hola, hay que declarar en la renta como beneficio patrimonial BTH??
> En teoría hay incremento desde 0 a la cotización el 31 de Diciembre.
> Gracias



Eso es mejor que lo consultes en el hilo de las altcoins. O el de las shitcoins. O como se llame.


----------



## Divad (23 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> A ti no te tengo que enseñar nada. No sé pq te importa lo que tengan los demás. No estás satisfecho con lo que tienes? No pareces muy avispado...si lo fuedes te habrías dado cuenta que hay unos cuantos bitcoñeros en el foro.
> 
> Las birras ya las regalé hace 2 años. Y tú que has regalado, pedigüeño?
> 
> Con las chapas ya he jugado y buenos pelotazos que pegamos, pero eres muy pompero para saberlo. Ahora paso de jugar con chapas, con shitcoins en shitexchanges, andamos en otro nivel.



No soy millonario como tú pero en vez de invitar a birras lo he compartido con amigos y la familia [YouTube]KzRzfxwuAMw[/youtube]. Sentirse satisfecho es alimentar las creencias limitantes, nunca hay que dejar de soñar. Pones a parir a un forero porque no entró en su momento, pero de igual modo se te puede decir lo mismo ya que habrías tenido una burrada de haberte subido a ETH, Dash,... a principios de año y casi seguro que no se te vería el pelo en el foro. Pero no, no ha sido así, ganar dinero no es lo que te interesa al igual que otros bitcoñeros.

Con lo que presumes y no te invitas a otra ronda de birras con burbuja das a pensar que no tienes nada. Pero claro, las comisiones no son las mismas y animar a la gente con otra chapa que no sea Bitcoin va en contra del contrato, no?

Resulta gracioso la insistencia en tratar de espantar a los que no le bailen a Bitcoin. Me temo que no será así y al final quedaréis retratados.

La realidad que compartimos está cambiando por una más justa y limpia con el medio ambiente y Bitcoin ya consume más que algunos países al final la minería se trasladará a las centrales nucleares o construirán más por el bien del Bitcoin 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VictorW (23 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Esto sería mas normal si los moderadores de este foro invitaran a hacer sus propios hilos a este hatajo de spammers que no paran de hacer offtopic promocionando sus shitcoins de mierda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 22:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Si tuviste BTC antes del fork, has tenido BTH. Aunque los vendieras por EUR/BTC un segundo después. 
Por lo cual, este es el foro correcto para preguntarlo. 

Saludos


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Nov 2017)

A ver si nos aclaramos ya con los nombres

BITCOIN --> BTC
B. CASH ---> BCH
B. Gold ----> BTG

Es que lo de BTH me está matando

EDITO: Aclaro que no lo digo por Victor en concreto, es algo generalizado.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (23 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Si tuviste BTC antes del fork, has tenido BTH. Aunque los vendieras por EUR/BTC un segundo después.
> Por lo cual, este es el foro correcto para preguntarlo.
> 
> Saludos



Pues visto así sí, llevas toda la razón, y supongo que si no fuera por los spammers de las shitcoins, que son tan tan cansinos, no se me habría ocurrido contestarte así.

En cuanto a tu pregunta sólo tendrías que declarar las gananacias obtenidas al venderlas por euros, y restándoles el precio de compra, claro. Y Hacienda, cuyo slogan publicitario dice que somos todos, se quedaría con, mas o menos, el 20% de tus ganancias.

Un saludo, y si quieres un consejo, a las shitcoins las llamamos así por algo.


----------



## VictorW (23 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Pues visto así sí, llevas toda la razón, y supongo que si no fuera por los spammers de las shitcoins, que son tan tan cansinos, no se me habría ocurrido contestarte así.
> 
> En cuanto a tu pregunta sólo tendrías que declarar las gananacias obtenidas al venderlas por euros, y restándoles el precio de compra, claro. Y Hacienda, cuyo slogan publicitario dice que somos todos, se quedaría con, mas o menos, el 20% de tus ganancias.
> 
> Un saludo, y si quieres un consejo, a las shitcoins las llamamos así por algo.



Gracias, 

Opino como tú al respecto, solo declarar si se pasa a euros. 
Pero en varias webs de abogados especializados en fiscalidad de cryptos, no dicen lo mismo.De ahí mis dudas.
Me gustaría llevar el asunto fiscal a rajatabla pq el día de Montoro... Llegará. 

Conoces alguna consulta vinculante o fuente fiable para profundizar este tema??


----------



## kikepm (23 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Opino como tú al respecto, solo declarar si se pasa a euros.
> Pero en varias webs de abogados especializados en fiscalidad de cryptos, no dicen lo mismo.De ahí mis dudas.
> ...



¿En serio os planteais regalar a Montoro la ganancia que podais obtener con BTC ienso:?

Jodóooo, algunos sois esclavos porque quereis.

Así está el país.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (23 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Opino como tú al respecto, solo declarar si se pasa a euros.
> Pero en varias webs de abogados especializados en fiscalidad de cryptos, no dicen lo mismo.De ahí mis dudas.
> ...



Sí, eso que te he dicho lo dice Hacienda, no yo. Sólo debes declarar las ganancias que hayas obtenido en euros, si una cripto sube o baja de valor eso no significa nada para Hacienda, pues es como si sube o vaja de valor un sello de correos o una estampita del Guerrero del Antifaz. Pero cuando las vendas, ahí es cuando hay ganancia, o pérdida.

Lo que sí debes de hacer es llevar cuidado y poder demostrar lo que te costaron, pues si compraste BTC a , digamos, a 5000€, y no puedes demostrarlo con recibos, facturas o lo que sea, Hacienda podrá decirte que tus ganacias son sobre la cotización actual.

Las consultas, documentos, comunicados, etc de hacienda, nunca me preocupé de guardarlos, pero deben ser muy fáciles de encontrar en Goolge. Y para tres o cuatro shatoshis que tengo tampoco me voy a complicar.


----------



## BlueArrow (23 Nov 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿En serio os planteais regalar a Montoro la ganancia que podais obtener con BTC ienso:?
> 
> Jodóooo, algunos sois esclavos porque quereis.
> 
> Así está el país.



Lo último que haría en esta vida sería pagarle plusvalías a Montoro. Antes muerto que pagando como un esclavo.


----------



## Divad (23 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Opino como tú al respecto, solo declarar si se pasa a euros.
> Pero en varias webs de abogados especializados en fiscalidad de cryptos, no dicen lo mismo.De ahí mis dudas.
> ...



Pagar a Montonto es regalar el dinero. Te has preguntado antes quien pagará la deuda global impagable? Van a crear una crypto y meterán ahí toda la deuda para que sigamos haciendo el gilipollas pagando cada mes? :XX:

Toda deuda quedará condonada en el nuevo juego, si acaso la pagarán los bitcoñeros una vez sean desplumados. 8:

Al sistema no le interesa que el gueto hispanistaní se enriquezca... por lo que no te tocará las pelotas para que no llames la atención y los demás hagan lo mismo. Aquí interesa los camareros, prostitutas y fiestas (para los guiris a buen precio).

Espero haberte ayudado 

edit:


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Nov 2017)

ya veo que los bitcoñazos trash no parais....


----------



## tixel (23 Nov 2017)

Pero si esto del montoro solo está saliendo por el listillo del remonster diciendo que ahora convertia en cash.
Como mentiroso de corto recorrido que es, se le coge según va tecleando. A nadie aquí se le ocurre declarar a hacienda, o a casi nadie y va el millonario a que le jodan el 21% y lo que te rondaré morena a partir de entonces.
Estos son los consejos que dan en este hilo, mientras yo llevo 2 aciertos en 15 días de pegar tremendos pelotazos con bch. Solo recordar. Hubo suerte.


----------



## VictorW (24 Nov 2017)

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## Claudius (24 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pero si esto del montoro solo está saliendo por el listillo del remonster diciendo que ahora convertia en cash.
> Como mentiroso de corto recorrido que es, se le coge según va tecleando. A nadie aquí se le ocurre declarar a hacienda, o a casi nadie y va el millonario a que le jodan el 21% y lo que te rondaré morena a partir de entonces.
> Estos son los consejos que dan en este hilo, mientras yo llevo 2 aciertos en 15 días de pegar tremendos pelotazos con bch. Solo recordar. Hubo suerte.



Qué no hombre no..., que no lo ha hecho así, se ha saltado el 720, porque dudo que tenga doble nacionalidad.
Anda que...


----------



## sirpask (24 Nov 2017)

Ya lo habeis puesto, pero no lo he visto desarrollado.

Buenísima noticia... tras 30 millones en I+D+I en un año.

Desarrollador Core devela potente minero de bitcoins | CriptoNoticias


----------



## remonster (24 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> No soy millonario como tú pero en vez de invitar a birras lo he compartido con amigos y la familia [YouTube]KzRzfxwuAMw[/youtube]. Sentirse satisfecho es alimentar las creencias limitantes, nunca hay que dejar de soñar. Pones a parir a un forero porque no entró en su momento, pero de igual modo se te puede decir lo mismo ya que habrías tenido una burrada de haberte subido a ETH, Dash,... a principios de año y casi seguro que no se te vería el pelo en el foro. Pero no, no ha sido así, ganar dinero no es lo que te interesa al igual que otros bitcoñeros.
> 
> Con lo que presumes y no te invitas a otra ronda de birras con burbuja das a pensar que no tienes nada. Pero claro, las comisiones no son las mismas y animar a la gente con otra chapa que no sea Bitcoin va en contra del contrato, no?
> 
> ...



Lo que tu pienses de nosotros nos la sopla. Cada cual se gasta el dinero en lo que quiere. Aún no te he visto invitar a nada a los foreros así que mejor te callas la bocaza a los que somos precursores y más generosos que tú. Manda huevos que un mierda pelao como tú venga a criticar que hayamos invitado en el pasado.

Además como ignorante que eres hablas de lo que desconoces, pomperolo. El ignusuario es reputon que era un troll cansino del hilo 4 o 5 años atrás y también nos anunciaba el fin próximo del bitcoin. Su mayor argumento es que las tías preferían el oro pero la práctica demuestra que ni entiende de tías ni de criptos ni de metales. Uno de los mayores owneds de la historia de burbuja. Le echábamos de menos. Ya nos podemos echar nuevas risas con él.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 00:59 ----------

Veo que algunos confunden realizar en cash con pagar a Montoro...aún os queda mucho que aprender palomos...


----------



## Divad (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Lo que tu pienses de nosotros *nos *la sopla. Cada cual se gasta el dinero en lo que quiere. Aún no te he visto invitar a nada a los foreros así que mejor te callas la bocaza a los que somos precursores y más generosos que tú. Manda huevos que un mierda pelao como tú venga a criticar que hayamos invitado en el pasado.
> 
> Además como ignorante que eres hablas de lo que desconoces, pomperolo. El ignusuario es reputon que era un troll cansino del hilo 4 o 5 años atrás y también nos anunciaba el fin próximo del bitcoin. Su mayor argumento es que las tías preferían el oro pero la práctica demuestra que ni entiende de tías ni de criptos ni de metales. Uno de los mayores owneds de la historia de burbuja. Le echábamos de menos. Ya nos podemos echar nuevas risas con él.
> 
> ...



Ni que fueras el 'jefe' flipado :XX: tienes el ego muy subido para los pocos beneficios que has tenido en comparación con los que te habrías podido llevar de haberte movido... Pero bueno, es más reconfortante reírse del trol que no se ha llevado nada ::

Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

Alguna explicación coherente para no haberlo hecho?

Llevo 11 meses en el juego, empecé con migajas y no he ganado millones... además que tu no has invitado a nata rata... Fue BlueArrow. He compartido más de 5k leureles con la familia y amigos y por supuesto invitaría a los burbujarras a birras de subir todas las chapas...

El beneficio de nuestro semejante es mutuo. A vosotros os la pela literalmente...


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ni que fueras el 'jefe' flipado :XX: tienes el ego muy subido para los pocos beneficios que has tenido en comparación con los que te habrías podido llevar de haberte movido... Pero bueno, es más reconfortante reírse del trol que no se ha llevado nada ::
> 
> Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com
> 
> ...



No mientas. remonster y Sr.Mojón regalaron más bitcoins que Filósofo Hardcore y yo.

Mira el hilo: *Urgente: Os invito a cañas! (hilo de bitcoin-invitaciones)*

En concreto repartieron 0'4 Bitcoins. Nosotros sólo 0'2.


----------



## Divad (24 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> No mientas. remonster y Sr.Mojón regalaron más bitcoins que Filósofo Hardcore y yo.
> 
> Mira el hilo: *Urgente: Os invito a cañas! (hilo de bitcoin-invitaciones)*
> 
> En concreto repartieron 0'4 Bitcoins. Nosotros sólo 0'2.



146 se gastó cuando para reyes '16 estaba el bitcoin a $430. Qué mal lo tuvo que pasar cuando tiene millones, no? De hacerlo más a menudo como que no salían las cuentas, no?

La verdad que menos da una piedra ahí empezó el contrato bitcoñero a muerte?

Con la de Bitcoins que tendríais y no viste a los listos de ETH, Dash,... Tiradas de precio... Solo teníais que haberlas aguantado para dar el pelotazo. 

Sigo sin saber porque no habéis sacado tajada diversificando, ni viendo este año que todo comenzaba a subir...



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Morfosintáctico (24 Nov 2017)

Se le han adelantado los gabachos a CME, y aquí no se ha dicho ni mu:

Francia da luz verde al primer fondo en el bitcoin de Europa - Bolsamanía.com

Como decía otro forero, de ser un hilo de referencia a ser una mierda pinchá en un palo por culpa de cuatro troles que vienen a hacer offtopic todo el rato, impunemente. :bla:

Y lo peor es que, viendo la coyuntura, otros anormales vienen a unirse a la fiesta.


----------



## Divad (24 Nov 2017)

VaReLaDaS dijo:


> Se le han adelantado los gabachos a CME, y aquí no se ha dicho ni mu:
> 
> Francia da luz verde al primer fondo en el bitcoin de Europa - Bolsamanía.com
> 
> ...



Vaya como las sueltan...
Six y Vontobel se adelantan al CME y lanzan dos contratos de futuros sobre bitcoin* que permiten ponerse bajista*

Ataque combinado 8:


----------



## mack008 (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Lo que tu pienses de nosotros nos la sopla. Cada cual se gasta el dinero en lo que quiere. Aún no te he visto invitar a nada a los foreros así que mejor te callas la bocaza a los que somos precursores y más generosos que tú. Manda huevos que un mierda pelao como tú venga a criticar que hayamos invitado en el pasado.
> 
> Además como ignorante que eres hablas de lo que desconoces, pomperolo. El ignusuario es reputon que era un troll cansino del hilo 4 o 5 años atrás y también nos anunciaba el fin próximo del bitcoin. Su mayor argumento es que las tías preferían el oro pero la práctica demuestra que ni entiende de tías ni de criptos ni de metales. Uno de los mayores owneds de la historia de burbuja. Le echábamos de menos. Ya nos podemos echar nuevas risas con él.
> 
> ...



a que nivel volverás entrar despues de la siguiente corrección? algun fibo en particular? o utilizas otros indicadores? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (24 Nov 2017)

Declaración de independencia de Cataluña: El Govern usó bitcoins para ocultar gastos del referéndum | EL MUNDO

Típico de políticos. Al pueblo se le dice que mucho cuidado y que Bitcoin malo, pero luego son los primeros en usarlo. Como las drogas o los refugios fiscales.
Un momento... Google y Amazon aceptan Bitcoin, para pagos de la Generalitat?

Leyendo la noticia, no queda claro qué es lo que se pagó en bitcoins, aunque también dice que debido a la naturaleza de Bitcoin es difícils saberlo. Vamos, no sé si no es más que un intento más de asociar Bitcoin y cosas malas o si estamos en uno de los primeros casos conocidos de políticos utilizando Bitcoin a su favor.


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Lo que tu pienses de nosotros nos la sopla. Cada cual se gasta el dinero en lo que quiere. Aún no te he visto invitar a nada a los foreros así que mejor te callas la bocaza a los que somos precursores y más generosos que tú. Manda huevos que un mierda pelao como tú venga a criticar que hayamos invitado en el pasado.
> 
> Además como ignorante que eres hablas de lo que desconoces, pomperolo. El ignusuario es reputon que era un troll cansino del hilo 4 o 5 años atrás y también nos anunciaba el fin próximo del bitcoin. Su mayor argumento es que las tías preferían el oro pero la práctica demuestra que ni entiende de tías ni de criptos ni de metales. Uno de los mayores owneds de la historia de burbuja. Le echábamos de menos. Ya nos podemos echar nuevas risas con él.
> 
> ...



bocazas, tu sigue con tus "owneds" de patio de colegio que ya veo que no te interesa contestar. Cuentanos como conviertes a efectivo que nos interesa a todos ya que comentaste que lo ibas a hacer o quedas como un bocas. 
No me creo nada, ya te dije que eres un mentiroso de corto recorrico y qye se te coge segun las vas soltando. Cortocircuitas la pregunta haciendote el loco y no contestando. Solo contestas para insultar, eres un bocas nada más.
Explica como conviertes a efectivo o quedas como un bocas.
Y un recordatorio. Este mes os fundo a todos en ganancias por mucho btc to the moon, muchos 8000$ y mucha ostia

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 08:10 ----------




Divad dijo:


> 146 se gastó cuando para reyes '16 estaba el bitcoin a $430. Qué mal lo tuvo que pasar cuando tiene millones, no? De hacerlo más a menudo como que no salían las cuentas, no?
> 
> La verdad que menos da una piedra ahí empezó el contrato bitcoñero a muerte?
> 
> ...


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Nov 2017)

[Youtube]1-XUbH1F0Os[/Youtube]


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Declaración de independencia de Cataluña: El Govern usó bitcoins para ocultar gastos del referéndum | EL MUNDO
> 
> Típico de políticos. Al pueblo se le dice que mucho cuidado y que Bitcoin malo, pero luego son los primeros en usarlo. Como las drogas o los refugios fiscales.
> Un momento... Google y Amazon aceptan Bitcoin, para pagos de la Generalitat?
> ...



No me creo ni palabra. Como si de unos presupuestos pudieses ocultar algo.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 08:15 ----------




VaReLaDaS dijo:


> Se le han adelantado los gabachos a CME, y aquí no se ha dicho ni mu:
> 
> Francia da luz verde al primer fondo en el bitcoin de Europa - Bolsamanía.com
> 
> ...



Pero que coño diras tu, si aqui los únicos como quien dice que colgamos una pila de noticias somos keinur y yo. El resto nada, otra cosa es que a ti no te interese lo que se pone, pero ya sospechaba ya de otro comentario tuyo que tu la cabeza la tienes para contrapesar

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 08:32 ----------

La última de los de core. Btc es un almacen de valor y entonces sus usuarios hacen hodl y no necesitan hacer transacciones.:8:https://i.redd.it/g9bg5slc0uzz.png


----------



## sirpask (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Core ha perdido claramente el norte.



Es verdad, no necesitamos BTC para hacer transacciones constantemente. Aun funciona bien MasterCard.

Yo no voy en camion de 15 toneladas a trabar todos los dias a la oficina en el centro de madrid.


----------



## tastas (24 Nov 2017)

Curioso que no hayas resaltado lo de Peer to Peer. Volvemos a pegar el cuadro donde sale la de nodos que quedarían inutilizables si subimos el tamaño de bloque?

Lo de Core no quiere decir que vayan a prohibir hacer transacciones en BTC ni nada por el estilo. Creo que está más relacionado con lo que se habla últimamente de que el precio de BTC y num de transacciones ya no se correlacionan como al principio. Que las tx no hayan aumentado demasiado no ha impedido una subida del precio de BTC.


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Es verdad, no necesitamos BTC para hacer transacciones constantemente. Aun funciona bien MasterCard.
> 
> Yo no voy en camion de 15 toneladas a trabar todos los dias a la oficina en el centro de madrid.



Pero tu de que coño hablas. El white paper de bitcoin para tí debe ser como el papel del vater ¿no?

Y otras arroutadas del hilo este. Recomendando deshacerse de los btg y lleva 2 días subiendo como una moto y le están dando objetivos a 15 días con ganancias del 150%. Seguir a los gurus de este hilo es acabar en el arroyo que es donde van/vamos a acabar muchos.
"BTGBTC" by trader DianKemala.
Frase de oro:
Para malvender siempre hay tiempo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Primera frase del whitepaper de Bitcoin, escrito por Satoshi Nakamoto:
> 
> _"A purely peer-to-peer version of electronic cash would allow *online
> payments to be sent directly from one party to another *without going through a
> ...



Antes incluso que eso está el "purely peer-to-peer", que sólo lees lo que te interesa. Macho, estoy aburrido de repetíroslo, pedazo de intoxicadores.

Antes que nada más en el puto paper pone BITCOIN: A peer-to-peer... (y luego todo lo demás).

Es lo primero, lo principal, lo más importante y lo que consigue dar sentido al resto. Ya teníamos dinero rápido, ya teníamos dinero electrónico, ya teníamos dinero barato, lo que no teníamos hasta ahora era dinero descentralizado.


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Nov 2017)

¿Qué diferencias hay entre B.Cash y Dash?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencias hay entre B.Cash y Dash?



¿No crees que esa es una pregunta perfecta para el hilo de las shitcoins?


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Curioso que no hayas resaltado lo de Peer to Peer. Volvemos a pegar el cuadro donde sale la de nodos que quedarían inutilizables si subimos el tamaño de bloque?
> 
> Lo de Core no quiere decir que vayan a prohibir hacer transacciones en BTC ni nada por el estilo. Creo que está más relacionado con lo que se habla últimamente de que el precio de BTC y num de transacciones ya no se correlacionan como al principio. Que las tx no hayan aumentado demasiado no ha impedido una subida del precio de BTC.



Pon el de los nodos que quedan inutilizables con el material de 2017. Anda, ponlo que lo quiero ver. Yo también tengo mis datos y sobre todo mi cabeza para saber que los nodos de 8Mb se corren en una raspberry que es lo que voy a hacer así que tenga algo de tiempo y ganas, cosa que es imposible de hacer en btc por falta de memoria para almacenar la mempool hasta las trancas.

Si, lo de core va a ser el más dificil todavía, el triple salto mortal de la muerte de cuantas menos tx haya, debido a las comisiones para millonarios, más va a valer. 
Lo de btc va a acabar muy mal y va a salpicar de mierda el criptomundo. Bueno, es la purga, necesaria como el comer. Lo que salga de ahí va a ser caviar, pero se va a llevar los ahorros de verdad de mucha gente. 
Los que llevais tiempo en este mundo os va a faltar tiempo para dejar el barco, todos los demás earlys estamos ya en el barco bch.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 09:43 ----------




FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencias hay entre B.Cash y Dash?



Muchas, que se resumen en que dash es centralizada y no es demasiado de fiar. Como empresa les puede ir bien.


----------



## kikepm (24 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vaya como las sueltan...
> Six y Vontobel se adelantan al CME y lanzan dos contratos de futuros sobre bitcoin* que permiten ponerse bajista*
> 
> Ataque combinado 8:



Da igual. No van a poder manipular el precio ya que no son contratos de futuros reales, no hay entrega del subyacente a vencimiento, sino solo CFDs.

Muchos brokers ya dan CFDs sobre BTC y otras criptos sin necesidad de tanta publicidad.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 09:45 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Declaración de independencia de Cataluña: El Govern usó bitcoins para ocultar gastos del referéndum | EL MUNDO
> 
> Típico de políticos. Al pueblo se le dice que mucho cuidado y que Bitcoin malo, pero luego son los primeros en usarlo. Como las drogas o los refugios fiscales.
> Un momento... Google y Amazon aceptan Bitcoin, para pagos de la Generalitat?
> ...



Os creeis todo.

Haz un ejercicio mínimo de crítica a la información hombre.


----------



## sirpask (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Primera frase del whitepaper de Bitcoin, escrito por Satoshi Nakamoto:
> 
> _"A purely peer-to-peer version of electronic cash would allow *online
> payments to be sent directly from one party to another *without going through a
> ...



Mentira, y ahí es donde estais confundidos.

Bitcoin no es una criptomoneda. Es un sistema complejo para escribir en una base de datos inalterable.
BTC es la moneda que se creó para incentivar generar el hash que la hace invulnerable.


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Primera frase del whitepaper de Bitcoin, escrito por Satoshi Nakamoto:
> 
> _"A purely peer-to-peer version of electronic cash would allow *online
> payments to be sent directly from one party to another *without going through a
> ...



No entres al trapo. Si ellos se quieren creer esa mierda, que el objetivo de bitcoin era convertirse en lo que hoy es btc, que pagar comisiones de 10€ mola y que la red vaya como el puto culo se justifica, problema suyo. Ya despertaran aunque alguno lo va a hacer mojado.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 09:56 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Sigue siendo igual de Peer-to-Peer, con 1Mb o con 8Mb.
> 
> Lo de que un nodo que corre bloques de 1Mb no es capaz de hacerlo con 8Mb es muy, muy discutible. Aunque lo afirméis como una verdad absoluta no es así. Dejad de engañar.
> 
> ...



Si eso lo sabe un niño. Si quieren creerse la propaganda de core porque quieren creerse que lo que tienen es tan valioso que va a costar 1 millón de euros en el futuro, dejalos. 
Quien los verá en el futuro junto los Rotschild y Rockefeller con su puro en la boca manejando los designios del mundo

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 09:57 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Mentira, y ahí es donde estais confundidos.
> 
> Bitcoin no es una criptomoneda. Es un sistema complejo para escribir en una base de datos inalterable.
> BTC es la moneda que se creó para incentivar generar el hash que la hace invulnerable.



¿Que parte del título "a peer to peer cash system" no entiendes? O ya empezamos a reescribir la historia. Si que sois rápidos, así os gusta btc, el mismo rollo de siempre.
Todas, todas y cada una de las aplicaciones que se sacaron de la blockchain son posteriores a su uso como moneda. PUNTO.


----------



## tastas (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Lo de que un nodo que corre bloques de 1Mb no es capaz de hacerlo con 8Mb es muy, muy discutible. Aunque lo afirméis como una verdad absoluta no es así. Dejad de engañar.



La tablita esa que estás pidiendo a gritos que vuelva a ser posteada no la he hecho yo.



> Seguís con la obsesión de que la descentralización depende del número de nodos de la red, cuando realmente no es así. El 95% de usuarios de Bitcoin no corre un nodo, ni tiene necesidad de hacerlo.



P2P. Una cosa es no tener necesidad (lo cual es bastante discutible si se sabe cómo funciona Bitcoin y la importancia de verificar las cosas por uno mismo) y otra muy diferente es no tener capacidad.
También hay muchos usuarios que "no tienen necesidad" de controlar sus claves privadas, y así les irá.



> Los que mandan son los que minan, y eso con el actual PoW es de todo menos descentralizado.



UASF


----------



## michinato (24 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Sí, eso que te he dicho lo dice Hacienda, no yo. Sólo debes declarar las ganancias que hayas obtenido en euros, si una cripto sube o baja de valor eso no significa nada para Hacienda, pues es como si sube o vaja de valor un sello de correos o una estampita del Guerrero del Antifaz. Pero cuando las vendas, ahí es cuando hay ganancia, o pérdida.
> 
> Lo que sí debes de hacer es llevar cuidado y poder demostrar lo que te costaron, pues si compraste BTC a , digamos, a 5000€, y no puedes demostrarlo con recibos, facturas o lo que sea, Hacienda podrá decirte que tus ganacias son sobre la cotización actual.
> 
> Las consultas, documentos, comunicados, etc de hacienda, nunca me preocupé de guardarlos, pero deben ser muy fáciles de encontrar en Goolge. Y para tres o cuatro shatoshis que tengo tampoco me voy a complicar.





BlueArrow dijo:


> Lo último que haría en esta vida sería pagarle plusvalías a Montoro. Antes muerto que pagando como un esclavo.





Skull & Bones dijo:


> ya veo que los bitcoñazos trash no parais....





tixel dijo:


> Pero si esto del montoro solo está saliendo por el listillo del remonster diciendo que ahora convertia en cash.
> Como mentiroso de corto recorrido que es, se le coge según va tecleando. A nadie aquí se le ocurre declarar a hacienda, o a casi nadie y va el millonario a que le jodan el 21% y lo que te rondaré morena a partir de entonces.
> Estos son los consejos que dan en este hilo, mientras yo llevo 2 aciertos en 15 días de pegar tremendos pelotazos con bch. Solo recordar. Hubo suerte.





Admito que me repugna la idea de darle mi dinero a esta panda de sinvergüenzas que luego lo utilizan para enriquecer a sus amigos, explotar al grueso de la población y cometer actos atroces como ayudar a bombardear Serbia, Libia, etc.

Pero de verdad, no se cuales son vuestros planes para evitarlo ni como lo estáis haciendo. 

Es muy probable que muchos de los que estamos en este hilo acabemos con criptomonedas valoradas en varios cientos de miles de euros y algunos con varios millones de euros.

El futuro ideal sería una sociedad que intercambie bienes y servicios por criptos en la que todos fuéramos un poco más libres. Pero de momento esa sociedad no está aquí y no sabemos si conseguiremos que llegue en los próximos años. 


Ahora mismo para cambiar criptos por fiat se puede hacer de varias maneras sin que quede registrado ni tener que dar explicaciones a Hacienda, pero todas esas maneras son para pequeñas cantidades (1.000-2.000€). Si quieres sacar cientos de miles tienes que pasar por exchanges y el sistema bancario, con lo cual es muy difícil que te escapes de Montoro (Los bancos piden requisitos de identificación/KYC e igualmente los exchanges son cada vez más estrictos).


Estábamos hablando arriba que esto va a seguir creciendo y muchos van a acabar con cantidades superiores al millón de euros. Es bastante lógico que el que haya obtenido ese dinero quiera comprarse una casa, un buen coche, diversificar una parte en otros negocios, etc. Y para eso no se me ocurre como vas a evitar pasar por el sistema y pagar los impuestos correspondientes.


Ok, quizás puede que te saques un sobresueldo de 2.000-5.000 € al mes, pongamos hasta 10.000€ al mes si una vez a la semana cambias en localbitcoins, en algún cajero, en bisq, etc. (y lo de bisq o cualquier manera en la que recibas transferencias en tu cuenta solo podrás hacerlo esporádicamente, porque como en tu banco vean que cada mes estás recibiendo 5 transferencias de gente diferente sumando 10.000€ van a levantar las banderas).


Pero es que incluso haciendo todo eso no lograrías sacar más que 120.000€ al año, y lo que has sacado ni siquiera estará "legalizado" para compras importantes.


Quizás los que tienen sociedades montadas en otros países, o los que son residentes de Singapur, puedan lograr sacar estas cantidades de golpe sin problemas legales, pero la gran mayoría de los que estamos en el foro no tenemos esas circunstancias.


Yo todavía no he llegado al punto de querer sacar nada, pero me gusta tener planificados los posibles escenarios, incluyendo cuando y como retirar beneficios. Mi esperanza es que todo avance y podamos utilizar las criptos en el día a día sin cambiar nada a fiat, pero como no evolucione muy rápido la adopción, en 1 o 2 años casi todos los del hilo seremos ricos. Y si vas a querer disfrutar de tus plusvalías, ahora mismo no veo manera de evitar a Hacienda.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Mentira, y ahí es donde estais confundidos.
> 
> Bitcoin no es una criptomoneda. Es un sistema complejo para escribir en una base de datos inalterable.
> BTC es la moneda que se creó para incentivar generar el hash que la hace invulnerable.



Mmmmmmmhhhhh... tienes gran parte de razón. En gran medida, la fuente de muchos de los conflictos que surgen en el seño de Bitcoin es debido a que cada usuario interpreta lo que es Bitcoin de una forma distinta. Pero veo que tú y yo coincidimos en la visión de Bitcoin como sistema complejo y que BTC es únicamente el primer uso que se le ha dado a ese sistema.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 10:53 ----------




tixel dijo:


> ¿Que parte del título "a peer to peer cash system" no entiendes? O ya empezamos a reescribir la historia. Si que sois rápidos, así os gusta btc, el mismo rollo de siempre.



De acuerdo, puedes lanzar ese argumento contra nosotros, y yo lo acepto. ¿Pero cuántas veces a lo largo de la historia un inventor ha inventado algo sin tener ni puñetera idea de las repercusiones que iba a traer su invento e, incluso, inventar algo sin tener ni puñetera idea realmente de lo que estaba consiguiendo?

A montones.

Satoshi pensaba que estaba inventando una nueva forma de dinero descentralizada, pero en realidad inventó algo mucho más complejo y profundo.


----------



## Claudius (24 Nov 2017)

VaReLaDaS dijo:


> Se le han adelantado los gabachos a CME, y aquí no se ha dicho ni mu:
> 
> Francia da luz verde al primer fondo en el bitcoin de Europa - Bolsamanía.com
> 
> Como decía otro forero, de ser un hilo de referencia a ser una mierda pinchá en un palo por culpa de cuatro troles que vienen a hacer offtopic todo el rato, impunemente. :bla:



Qué no intervenga los 5-9 asíduos, porque su estatus financiera a pasado a 'otro nivel', mientras 800 leen en la sombra (como en el fork fallido de reddit). No quiere decir que la gente no se entere..

Quien quiere peces que se moje por lo menos los tobillos.
(La verdad, está 'ahí fuera' y en inglés). No en burbuja.info ...


---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 11:12 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Vaya como las sueltan...
> Six y Vontobel se adelantan al CME y lanzan dos contratos de futuros sobre bitcoin* que permiten ponerse bajista*
> 
> Ataque combinado 8:



Ahí Ahí, ya alguien se dió cuenta. 

Ya veremos a partir de Diciembre... cuando el fiat que ha soplado arriba 'quizás' se ponga a soplar para abajo previa comida dónde se acordarán las condiciones y fases del negocio. Pues que no hay margen...


----------



## Morfosintáctico (24 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué no intervenga los 5-9 asíduos, porque su estatus financiera a pasado a 'otro nivel', mientras 800 leen en la sombra (como en el fork fallido de reddit). No quiere decir que la gente no se entere..
> 
> Quien quiere peces que se moje por lo menos los tobillos.
> (La verdad, está 'ahí fuera' y en inglés). No en burbuja.info ...



Si el quid de la cuestión no es que intervengan o no los asíduos. El tema es que de cada 10 mensajes, 9 sean la misma porquería que no interesa a nadie que venga buscando info sobre el bitcoin. Y lo que queda... :ouch:


----------



## Claudius (24 Nov 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Da igual. No van a poder manipular el precio ya que no son contratos de futuros reales, no hay entrega del subyacente a vencimiento, sino solo CFDs.
> 
> Muchos brokers ya dan CFDs sobre BTC y otras criptos sin necesidad de tanta publicidad.





Algunos a 50mil te cierran la operación, *por contrato*.

En CME y próximos ya se irá viendo:

El mercado de futuros CME Bitcoin podría dar dientes a los osos de Bitcoin

CBOE, CME Bitcoin Futures Details Released

Ahora ya no solo van a jugar con la cotización los oligopolios de ojos rasgados y amigos, sino que todo el papel basura del mundo quiere su trozo del pastel para desplumar metiéndo la zarpa.

Como dijo un forero no hace mucho, la entrada de estos buitres no era bueno para btc.


----------



## sirpask (24 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Algunos a 50mil te cierran la operación, *por contrato*.
> 
> En CME y próximos ya se irá viendo:
> 
> ...



Pero que se cree un mercado de derivados en torno a Bitcoin era inevitable.

Lo importante son los avances tecnológicos que van saliendo. Y eso es imparable.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Como dijo un forero no hace mucho, la entrada de estos buitres no era bueno para btc.



No hay "entrada" de buitres ni nada por el estilo. No puedes considerar "entrada" a unas personas que deciden apostar tomando como resultado el precio de cotización de Bitcoin en el futuro. Allá ellos. Pero su apuesta no interfiere para nada en el sistema de Bitcoin. Ni entra ni sale.

Es como pretender pensar que, apostar si mañana lloverá o hará sol, podría influir sobre el clima. No tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Antonius Block (24 Nov 2017)

Digo yo que si una ballena se pone en cortos es un buen motivo para vender sus bitcoins con el objetivo de manipular el mercado a la baja. Y viceversa.

Parece ser que los especuladores reaccionan con entusiasmo con el mero anuncio de la apertura de los futuros del CME, conque lo lógico es esperar que suba bastante, al menos en el corto plazo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Nov 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Digo yo que si una ballena se pone en cortos es un buen motivo para vender sus bitcoins con el objetivo de manipular el mercado a la baja. Y viceversa.



Tú mismo lo has dicho "Y viceversa". Funciona en ambas direcciones, lo que puede resumirse en que el precio de Bitcoin seguirá fluctuando exactamente igual que hasta ahora: bajará si una ballena vende y subirá si compra.

Lo que parece que no va a cambiar es el FUD. De ese tenemos de sobra últimamente.


----------



## p_pin (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Sigue siendo igual de Peer-to-Peer, con 1Mb o con 8Mb.
> 
> Lo de que un nodo que corre bloques de 1Mb no es capaz de hacerlo con 8Mb es muy, muy discutible. Aunque lo afirméis como una verdad absoluta no es así. Dejad de engañar.
> 
> ...



El poder de los mineros es grande, pero si tenemos un poco de memoria...:

- Final de Julio y 1 de Agosto: Qué decían los mineros? qué paso?: UASF (segwit adoptado)
- Noviembre: Qué decían buena parte de los pools mineros más grandes? B2X... dónde está b2X?

¿Qué es bueno para descentralizar la minería en manos de una empresa (bitmain) y un país (China)?

Lo pusimos ayer:
This Bitcoin Developer Is About to Take on the Mining Hardware Industry


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (24 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No hay "entrada" de buitres ni nada por el estilo. No puedes considerar "entrada" a unas personas que deciden apostar tomando como resultado el precio de cotización de Bitcoin en el futuro. Allá ellos. Pero su apuesta no interfiere para nada en el sistema de Bitcoin. Ni entra ni sale.



Confundes un fondo ligado a un índice con un contrato de futuros, espabilao.

En los mercados de futuros se entrega la mercancía (bitcoin) a vencimiento o su valor monetario, a gusto del inversor.

Por tanto sí que implica compra y venta por parte del emisor de los contratos.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Sigue siendo igual de Peer-to-Peer, con 1Mb o con 8Mb.
> 
> Lo de que un nodo que corre bloques de 1Mb no es capaz de hacerlo con 8Mb es muy, muy discutible. Aunque lo afirméis como una verdad absoluta no es así. Dejad de engañar.
> 
> ...




Es increíble que un tío como tú que lleva tanto tiempo por aquí todavía no termine de entender ni las cosas más básicas.

El trabajo de desinformación da sus frutos por lo que se ve.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Explícamelo tu, que sabes tanto ienso:




Tampoco te creas que sé tanto, eso sí, intento seguir aprendiendo cada día.

Lo que si he llegado a la conclusión de que no vale la pena perder el tiempo en enseñar a quien no quiere aprender.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Pues dime al menos qué es lo que no entiendo. Si te pregunto es porque me interesa saberlo.



¿ En serio tio ? ¿ Quieres que te repita todos los argumentos en contra de los big blocks y que la característica más importante del bitcoin es la descentralización ?

No me importa perder tiempo explicándoselo a todos los nuevos usuarios que acaban de llegar y que estén interesados en la tecnología porque es lógico que no lo entiendan, sobre todo con la cantidad de desinformadores interesados que hay por los foros intentando pumpear su shitcoin de turno. Pero tú llevas aquí años, si no lo has entendido después de haberlo explicado mil veces ya da igual lo que yo te pueda explicar.


----------



## orbeo (24 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ En serio tio ? ¿ Quieres que te repita todos los argumentos en contra de los big blocks y que la característica más importante del bitcoin es la descentralización ?
> 
> No me importa perder tiempo explicándoselo a todos los nuevos usuarios que acaban de llegar y que estén interesados en la tecnología porque es lógico que no lo entiendan, sobre todo con la cantidad de desinformadores interesados que hay por los foros intentando pumpear su shitcoin de turno. Pero tú llevas aquí años, si no lo has entendido después de haberlo explicado mil veces ya da igual lo que yo te pueda explicar.



Interesa

Si no por el forero, por el resto


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Nov 2017)

Lo que les faltaba ya a los metaleros (con el culo en llamas).

This Gold Fund Is Joining the Bitcoin Frenzy - Bloomberg

Incluso los fondos de inversión de metales están inviertiendo en Bitcoin. :XX:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (24 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo que les faltaba ya a los metaleros (con el culo en llamas).
> 
> This Gold Fund Is Joining the Bitcoin Frenzy - Bloomberg
> 
> Incluso los fondos de inversión de metales están inviertiendo en Bitcoin. :XX:



No invierten en metales, tragalefas, sino en papel. 

_"manages $220 million of mostly precious metal equities"_​


ninfireblade dijo:


> la característica más importante del bitcoin es la descentralización



Eso ya ha dejado de ser cierto, alma cándida.


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Explícamelo tu, que sabes tanto ienso:
> 
> Y *BTG *disparado, 40% arriba ahora mismo.



Y aquí los cracks deshaciendose de ellos como hicieron con bch. No cabe más desproposito. Y dicen que va a subir bastante más. Los iba a reclamar esta mañana en el ledger hw en donde tenía los bitcoins, pero no vi como hacerlo, solo con el nano s, pero en ese no tengo los btc.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 15:25 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ En serio tio ? ¿ Quieres que te repita todos los argumentos en contra de los big blocks y que la característica más importante del bitcoin es la descentralización ?
> 
> No me importa perder tiempo explicándoselo a todos los nuevos usuarios que acaban de llegar y que estén interesados en la tecnología porque es lógico que no lo entiendan, sobre todo con la cantidad de desinformadores interesados que hay por los foros intentando pumpear su shitcoin de turno. Pero tú llevas aquí años, si no lo has entendido después de haberlo explicado mil veces ya da igual lo que yo te pueda explicar.



Otro vendehumos. No tiene nada q aportar en contra de los bloques grandes porque no hay nada que aportar, pero viene aqui a vendernos la burra de la descentralización como los de core. Como eso importase una mierda cuando puedes correr un nodo hasta con una raspberry, sin embargo no lo puedes hacer con btc porque el mempool cuando se peta no cabe en la memoria. Pero eso es lo importante, que la cadena vaya de puto culo y que te roben 10$ minimo por mover lo que sea y que no hay capacidad ni visos de haberla no.
Que coño vas a explicar tu, si eres de los aguilillas que vendió bch. Os vaís a acordar de ese día el resto de vuestra vida y por el camino que vaís no va a ser lo único que recordeis con amargura.

Otro como el remonster creo que era que decía que iba a pasar a cash. Desde que se le pregunto como, que no me creía nada, ya se metió en la cueva que es lo que hacen todos estos a la mínima. No tienen ni cojones ni tienen nada de nada.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 15:34 ----------

Y para volver a recordar quien es un bocazas y quien no en este hilo, recuerdo que el paso de bch de 1200 a 1700 es como el de btc de 8k a 11200 y os dije que iba a pasar y paso 2 veces. Una ahora y otra hace 15 días. Si me hicieseis caso hubieseis ganado mucho, como os quedais en btc lo que os queda es andar con el papel del vater.
Para ir abriendo boca, lo que cada día se hace más probable
bitcoin big short movement approaches


----------



## Antonius Block (24 Nov 2017)

Vaya por delante que el acierto que llevas en este mes de noviembre es irreprochable, pero también es cierto que el tono que os gastáis algunos amedranta tanto que no invita para nada al debate. Se convierte esto en una batalla de pechopalomos.

Entiendo que los ánimos estén caldeados pero realmente podrías invertir una pequeña porción de lo ganado con BCH en una cajita de tilas Hacendado, sin ningún tipo de acritud 

Yo no tengo nada en contra de los bloques grandes, si bien creo que ello no implica que considere que lo más óptimo es que todos los bloques deban de ser de 8 megas. 

De hecho últimamente no es infrecuente ver bloques de Core de más de un mega: Average Block Size - Blockchain.

A donde quiero ir a parar es que el SegWit es nuestro hamijo. Desde una cartera SegWit las comisiones son de céntimos y no la animalada de 8-15 pavos que hemos visto últimamente, lo cual desde luego es indefendible.

Conforme aumente la adopción de carteras SegWit tenderá a aumentar el tamaño del bloque, adaptándolo a las necesidades de la red, convirtiendo el invento en algo más escalable que bitcoin cash (que de crash últimamente no tiene nada).

Desde un punto de vista especulativo, es en core donde parece concentrarse el talento y los proyectos. El CME incorporará futuros de core y no de cash. Los ETFs que están en camino hablan de core y no de cash... quiero decir que desde un punto de vista meramente especulativo es en el bitcoin dominante donde parece estar a punto de entrar pasta a raudales, independientemente de todo lo demás.

Sin embargo viendo engendros como ethereum classic mantenerse tanto tiempo entre las primeras criptomonedas por capitalización hace que me plantee muchas cosas... y una de ellas es que precisamente y con un fin especulativo BCH puede seguir dando sorpresas, conque realmente no es mala estragia el diversificar un poco.

Si sumamos BTC+BCH+BTG hemos pasado de los 10.000 dólares, conque el "Hodl Bitcoin" apunta a ser la estrategia más conservadora y sensata.

Simplemente es más fácil que se duplique una cosa poco capitalizada que una cosa muy capitalizada. Y si tiene a verdaderas potencias de minería, de bitcoins y de influencia mucho más todavía... Hodl todo como hace Blue Arrow.


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

Os quedan escasas horitas a los que teneis btc para deshaceros de ellos, si no lo haceís espero que os responsabiliceis de vuestras decisiones y seaís conscientes de lo que os pueda pasar. La ventana es estrecha y en btc más y con la cadena atascada más todavía.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 16:01 ----------




Antonius Block dijo:


> Vaya por delante que el acierto que llevas en este mes de noviembre es irreprochable, pero también es cierto que el tono que os gastáis algunos amedranta tanto que no invita para nada al debate. Se convierte esto en una batalla de pechopalomos.
> 
> Entiendo que los ánimos estén caldeados pero realmente podrías invertir una pequeña porción de lo ganado con BCH en una cajita de tilas Hacendado, sin ningún tipo de acritud
> 
> ...



No fui yo el que empece con insultos y descalificando opiniones como han hecho conmigo desde que empece a hablar bien de bch y mal de btc. No me disculpa desde luego, pero no soy ningun santo y es cierto que entro mucho al trapo y ya cuando entro es sin contempalciones.

En cuando al resto, sw no es nuestro amigo, fijate como los de cash han pasado de él cuando lo podían haber cogido. Sw es un caballo de troya con cosas muy chungas como el everyone can spend y la segregación de las firmas que lo hace más inseguro y no resuelve nada de la esclabilidad como se ve todos los días.
Tampoco es cierto que la innovación este en core sino lo contrario con 6 equipos de desarrollo por uno que aparte del sw no se que coño ha sacado. En el otro lado hay mogollón de proyectos como graphene, xthin blocks, etc que se están probando, asi como bloques de hasta 1gb. Además de poco miedo a los hard forks si son necesarios, y ya hubo uno en 3 meses.
Lo de los futuros, etf y toda esa mierda por mí se la podían meter por donde les cupiese. Que se la quede toda core, ya vereís que risa cuando manipulen el precio a la baja como hacen con el oro y la plata.


----------



## p_pin (24 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Confundes un fondo ligado a un índice con un contrato de futuros, espabilao.
> 
> En los mercados de futuros se entrega la mercancía (bitcoin) a vencimiento o su valor monetario, a gusto del inversor.
> 
> Por tanto sí que implica compra y venta por parte del emisor de los contratos.



La _internét_ está llena de ofertas de un producto que no es tal, en este caso es fácilmente demostrable.

Inicio del segundo párrafo:
CME Group Announces Launch of Bitcoin Futures
*
The new contract will be cash-settled*
_(El nuevo contrato se liquidará en efectivo)_

Cosa que por cierto, se dijo por el hilo


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

Un resumen rapidito y visual


----------



## remonster (24 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Confundes un fondo ligado a un índice con un contrato de futuros, espabilao.
> 
> En los mercados de futuros se entrega la mercancía (bitcoin) a vencimiento o su valor monetario, a gusto del inversor.
> 
> Por tanto sí que implica compra y venta por parte del emisor de los contratos.



Tontín, no te has enterado que el settlement de esos "futuros" es en cash. El Bitcoin es más precioso, escaso y difícil de conseguir que el oro para que lo den en delivery.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Nov 2017)

Por fin he vendido los BTG, menuda odisea.
A ver si hay más hard-forks, que esto de conseguir bitcoñitos extra engancha un montón.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> El Bitcoin es más precioso, escaso y difícil de conseguir que el oro para que lo den en delivery.



Difícil de conseguir? pagas y lo consigues de forma inmediata. Otro tema es convertirlo en cash, en la puerta de salida puede ser donde esa empresa vea el verdadero problema 

Precioso? puede que una cadena de bits se lo parezca a una minoría de autistas solitarios y asociales como tú mismo que dan repelús a cualquier persona normal.


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Tontín, no te has enterado que el settlement de esos "futuros" es en cash. El Bitcoin es más precioso, escaso y difícil de conseguir que el oro para que lo den en delivery.



¿Ya has salido de la cueva.? A ver cuentanos como vas a pasar a efectivo, que nos tiene intrigados y puede ser útil.


----------



## remonster (24 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Difícil de conseguir? pagas y lo consigues de forma inmediata.
> 
> Otro tema es convertirlo en cash, en la puerta de salida puede ser donde esa empresa vea el verdadero problema
> 
> Precioso? puede que una cadena de bits se lo parezca a una minoría de autistas solitarios y asociales como tú mismo que dan repelús a cualquier persona normal.



Bien, admites tu rebuzno con el tema del settlement. Eres un mostrenco que hablas de lo que desconoces.

Y sí...es difícil de conseguir en cantidades importantes para manipular su cotización. Aún no te has enterado para que sirven las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales? La única manera que tienen de controlar el precio del Bitcoin es acumular reservas. Para ello necesitan comprarlas. Para cuando lo consigan seremos infinitamente ricos, y dejaremos el Bitcoin por otra coin no manipulable por los Bancos Centrales.

Vas captando la diferencia con el oro?


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por fin he vendido los BTG, menuda odisea.
> A ver si hay más hard-forks, que esto de conseguir bitcoñitos extra engancha un montón.



Pues como lo están pumpeando no creo que fuese buena idea haberse deshecho de ellos. Va a subir más segurwmente.
No canta nada lo del pumpeo de gold y ahora se sacan de la manga el diammond a ver lo que le pueden rapiñar de la subida a bch


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues como lo están pumpeando no creo que fuese buena idea haberse deshecho de ellos. Va a subir más segurwmente.
> No canta nada lo del pumpeo de gold y ahora se sacan de la manga el diammond a ver lo que le pueden rapiñar de la subida a bch



No quiero estar días y días pegado a una pantalla para encontrar el momento óptimo de venta. Los cojo, los vendo a casi 400 $ y se acabó, más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando.


----------



## candelario (24 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> No mientas. remonster y Sr.Mojón regalaron más bitcoins que Filósofo Hardcore y yo.
> 
> Mira el hilo: *Urgente: Os invito a cañas! (hilo de bitcoin-invitaciones)*
> 
> En concreto repartieron 0'4 Bitcoins. Nosotros sólo 0'2.



Yo tambien regale un poco.


----------



## remonster (24 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Ya has salido de la cueva.? A ver cuentanos como vas a pasar a efectivo, que nos tiene intrigados y puede ser útil.



Paletillo, a ti te voy a contar nada. Esa información vale oro...digo bitcoins jajaja

No sé para qué te interesa. Tu objetivo es acumular bcrash, no?


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Bien, admites tu rebuzno con el tema del settlement. Eres un mostrenco que hablas de lo que desconoces.
> 
> Y sí...es difícil de conseguir en cantidades importantes para manipular su cotización. Aún no te has enterado para que sirven las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales? La única manera que tienen de controlar el precio del Bitcoin es acumular reservas. Para ello necesitan comprarlas. Para cuando lo consigan seremos infinitamente ricos, y dejaremos el Bitcoin por otra coin no manipulable por los Bancos Centrales.
> 
> Vas captando la diferencia con el oro?



O sea que tu estas aquí con el único objetivo de dar el pelotazo. No es que me sorpenda, lo esperaba como lo espero de cualquiera que apoye core.
Y no se a que esperas a cambiar los btc por una coin que no este manipulada por los bancos centrales como está core con sus cme, sus futuros y sus reservas de valor. Ah, ya se es que para tí todas son shitcoins, pues jodido te lo veo.
Pero tu por lo que cuentas no tienes problemas en que Montoro te joda un buen pico. A ver si cuentas de una vez como vas a liquidar como has dicho o quedarás ante otros como un bocazas, ante mí ya lo eres hace tiempo.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 16:45 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Paletillo, a ti te voy a contar nada. Esa información vale oro...digo bitcoins jajaja
> 
> No sé para qué te interesa. Tu objetivo es acumular bcrash, no?



Lo que decía, bravuconadas y bravatas baratas de foro pesimo de internet. Eres un bocazas, no como yo, que lo que digo lo hago por mucho que me andaban con que no había huevos a cambiarlos por bch y ahí lo tienes.
Tu en cambio mucho ladrar pero al final nada. Te vas a comer la bajada de btc con patatas. Lo que esperaba. Y por encima el malnacido en vez de aportar algo, si lo hubiera, que lo dudo anda con secretitos, como en el cole.
No os daís ni siquiera cuenta de la gentuza que sois.


----------



## remonster (24 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> O sea que tu estas aquí con el único objetivo de dar el pelotazo. No es que me sorpenda, lo esperaba como lo espero de cualquiera que apoye core.
> Y no se a que esperas a cambiar los btc por una coin que no este manipulada por los bancos centrales como está core con sus cme, sus futuros y sus reservas de valor. Ah, ya se es que para tí todas son shitcoins, pues jodido te lo veo.
> Pero tu por lo que cuentas no tienes problemas en que Montoro te joda un buen pico. A ver si cuentas de una vez como vas a liquidar como has dicho o quedarás ante otros como un bocazas, ante mí ya lo eres hace tiempo.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que eres, además de paleto, de nivel de párvulos.

Estoy deseando que pete para recomprar lo vendido y más. Ajo y agua.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> La única manera que tienen de controlar el precio del Bitcoin es acumular reservas.



Claro, como en el COMEX que estando seco mueve al oro como le da la real gana.

Basta con vender promesas de BTCs que no tienen para que la gente se los compre a ellos, con comisiones ridículas y sin tener que hacer colas en el atasco del blockchain.

Al fin y al cabo a nadie le interesa el BTC en sí, sino su precio en moneda de verdad. Igual que con el oro, si hay un ETF la mayoría de los inversores comprarán BTCs de pego alli y acabarán siendo quienes fijen el precio.

Cómprate un buen seguro de vida para tus herederos porque tu cáncer ya debe de estar al caer. Se te ve más amargado que un sorbete de Dipirona.


----------



## remonster (24 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Claro, como en el COMEX que estando seco mueve al oro como le da la real gana.



Jajaja...el metalero dando argumentos anti-oro!

Tío, has ido ya al neurólogo? Yo creo que se te han secado la mitad de las neuronas en estos últimos años. Quien te vio y quien te ve...penica pena das...


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por fin he vendido los BTG, menuda odisea.
> A ver si hay más hard-forks, que esto de conseguir bitcoñitos extra engancha un montón.



¿En Bittrex?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Jajaja...el metalero dando argumentos anti-oro!



La manipulación a la baja es el indicador más seguro de que no hay que entrar. A que sí, saco de estrógenos?

Tienes el carácter, el fisico y la claridad mental de una charo con bisnietos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿En Bittrex?



Ha sido en Hitbtc.


----------



## Arctic (24 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Por este hilo han pasado muchos troles, pero todos han salido con el rabo entre las piernas según ha ido subiendo el precio de BTC.
> 
> Así están los egos de todos los veteranos del hilo. Por las nubes. Creyendo que siempre tienen razón y que nadie puede venir a llevarles la contraria.
> 
> ...




Si, si. Divad es un grande.

Aquí tienes su aportación de Abril. Un tipo que celebraba haber ganado 4.000 eurazos y ya en abril decía que el bitcoin se hundía:

_Las mierda shitcoin me han hecho ganar unos 4000€, sin embargo bitcoin ni sube a la luna ni se puede mantener por encima del oro. 

Se te nota desesperado, sabes que bitcoin se va a la mierda porque el chino la está reventando desde dentro y te jode ver como las shitcoins suben sin tener la dependencia que antes tenían de bitcoin._

*Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (XI) - Shitcoiners OUT!!!! - Página 214

De tixel no hace falta decir nada.


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Es cierto que eres, además de paleto, de nivel de párvulos.
> 
> Estoy deseando que pete para recomprar lo vendido y más. Ajo y agua.



recomprar implica vender primero. 
Si vendes:
-Por fiat, a pagar a hacienda que ya son perdidas del 21% y esperar que baje un 25% y recomprar. Pesima idea y pocas posibilidades de que salga bien.
-Por fiat y lo dejas en el exchange, capaz eres, también pesima idea
-tethers, no comment, tambien pesima idea
Y se acabó, lo de las monedas peg lo dejo que es demasiado para ti y tu a las alt le llamas shitcoins.
Aclaranos tu maravillosa técnica de trading y gestión de capital que nos descojonemos un poco.
Está claro que como te apriete un poco, a un mentiroso de corto recorrido como tú, que no es capaz de mantener lo que dice en un post en el post siguiente, empiezan a salir mentiras, contradiciones, falsedades y no paramos y a mí francamente me la sudan tus chorradas.
Edito: Que quede constancia de que no va a contar nada de como va a hacer para segun él vender los btc que ya da por hecho que van para abajo y recomprar más cuando bajen. ¿Por qué no cuenta nada? porque es un fantasma y un mentiroso, mientras otros dejamos que hablen los hechos.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Nov 2017)

¿ Hacemos una porra a ver cuanto tardan en desaparecer los trolls actuales y aparecer unos nuevos ?

Yo no creo que aguanten mas allá de febrero 2018


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Nov 2017)

Me descojono del tixel intentando sonsacar como pasar a fiat sin pagar a hacienda. Lleva como 20 mensajes preguntando y ni puto caso le hacen :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Divad (24 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Si, si. Divad es un grande.
> 
> Aquí tienes su aportación de Abril. Un tipo que celebraba haber ganado 4.000 eurazos y ya en abril decía que el bitcoin se hundía:
> 
> ...



Desde principio de año ya decía que ETH se comería a Bitcoin y para nada me he equivocado.

Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

No solo ETH se ha meado en la cara de los bitcoñitos, sino muchas otras cryptos lo han hecho.

Cuando Bitcoin sea sacrificado me vuelves a citar ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Seguirá bajando y subiendo, pero lo que sí ocurre es una disminución de la volatilidad según más métodos existen para comprar y vender. Es algo muy positivo. No sé si los futuros del COMEX o los ETF de BTC harán subir el precio (supongo que sí), pero lo que sin duda aportarán es mayor liquidez y por lo tanto bajará la volatilidad del precio.
> 
> Que el poder adquisitivo del BTC sea estable es esencial, a ver quién hoy en día, que sea honesto y sensato, se atreve a tener cualquier tipo de deuda denominada en BTC. Sería posible cubrirse ante subidas, pero es relativamente complicado y costoso, y sería menos necesario si la volatilidad fuera similar a la de las principales divisas fiat
> 
> Muy a la larga la volatilidad será menor que en cualquier divisa fiat, puesto que no pueden ocurrir cambios bruscos en su valor, normalmente a la baja, por culpa de ningún banco central o gobierno. Sería la volatilidad también menor a la del oro, ya que BTC hay los que hay, no se puede aumentar la oferta si el precio sube (minar en sitios que antes no eran rentables por ejemplo).



¿deudas en btc? pero en serio algún tarao se ha planteado esto. Lo de este hilo es de nota.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 17:51 ----------




Timetwister dijo:


> Pues ayer salió el Bitcoin Diamond. Ya veremos si vale algo eso, no sé cómo no les da vergüenza ya sacar estas basuras. No sé quién puede estar en la parte compradora, sinceramente.



Si, vale para una cosa, para intentar quitarle la mayor parte de cacho al subidón que va a dar bch, lo mismo que el pumpeo de gold. Nada es casual en btc. Por los cojones forkean a as bravas la de cash.


----------



## Nico (24 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Por cierto @Nico. ¿Como ves BTC a dia de hoy? Después de este año tan alcista. ¿Te cuadra lo que pensabas de esta cripto hace un Año, cuando aun se estaba adoptando la votación via hash de segwit?




Hola *sirpask* !

Ya no lo "veo" pero, entiéndase a qué me refiero con "veo".

Como sabrás mi interés iba detrás de la *tecnología blockchain*. Durante mucho tiempo "la única" blockchain digna de ese nombre era la de Bitcoin pero hoy ya hay unas cuantas que calzan pantalones largos y pueden usarse.

De hecho -y como sabrás- ha sido mucho más explotada la del *Ethereum* que la del Bitcoin para miles de proyectos (dejemos de lado por ahora cuán buenos sean esos "proyectos" y las consideraciones que podamos hacer sobre el enfoque específico de la blockchain de Ethereum propiamente dicha).

En todo caso *Ethereum va a la cabeza* (y muy de lejos) en aplicaciones.

De hecho en el proyecto en el que estoy trabajando creo que vamos a usar la cadena del 'BTC cash' y se está discutiendo si como segunda va Ethereum o Dash. Imposible pensar en la del BTC porque su precio hace prohibitivos los registros y, si usas SW no tienes las firmas incluidas (y en nuestro caso es un factor de seguridad del que no podemos prescindir).

Y lo mismo está pasando con cientos de proyectos... o se van a Ethereum o están escogiendo otras blockchains. Asumo que en algún punto del futuro ese punto *le va a pasar factura al BTC.*

En todo caso HOY, la blockchain más poderosa, consolidada y seria sigue siendo la del BTC -quede claro- pero ya es inusable para cosas prácticas.

===

La segunda cuestión es que en el Foro lo que menos interesa es la tecnología... acá la cosa va de "precio" y, por ese lado han ocurrido *dos cosas relevantes:*

1) Todo el proceso ya se ha convertido en una timba financiera pura y dura... es imposible seguir los factores críticos porque, salvo que tengas información privilegiada ya no sabes que es "contabilidad búlgara", que "dinero de verdad".
Para el "hombre de la calle" ya no es un tema de "análisis" sino de "fe".
Imposible cualquier análisis por este lado.

2) Por otro lado la dinámica de los forks en algún punto TAMBIEN tiene que pasar factura -aunque creo que será más en forma de fracaso de futuros forks antes que del BTC original-.
En todo caso hay un punto aquí difícil de cuantificar.

===

En mi caso me di por satisfecho haciendo un llamado a la prudencia para aquellos que ya hayan "arreglado su vida" con el BTC.

Si tienes 6000 o 7000 -como algún compañero por acá-, te compras un edificio (con la renta de los pisos o con la venta del edificio tienes tu vida resuelta) y el resto, que lo deje si quiere para que se "revalorice" o "muera".

Si tienes 1000 -como varios por aquí- tienes para 10 pisos y oficinas o locales... eso resuelve tu vida y todavía queda un resto.

El que tenga 200-300 que vea cuidadosamente si seguirá corriendo riesgos o, se compra su casa, auto y quizás hasta pone un negocio y, a estos valores TODAVIA le sobrará para quedarse en "criptos" si quiere.

Lo que hay que evitar es tener tantos "números en la pantalla" *y no asegurarse la vida*... los pelotazos no duran para siempre.

Eso es prudencia.

===

Y, finalmente, la locura de que un "activo digital" que no tiene usos prácticos -salvo hodlear-, cuya blockchain ya no se puede usar (por costos), vaya a saber cuánto tiempo más sigue subiendo... antes pensaba que era imposible más allá de cierto punto pero, claramente el mundo está más loco que lo que uno puede imaginar desde la razón.

Así que... adelante audaces y valientes y aprovechad mientras dure !! :Aplauso:

Pero, usad la "cláusula de prudencia" si, lo que tienes, ya resuelve tu vida para siempre... de lo contrario la "cara e'tonto" que te quedará si algo sale mal, no querrás mostrársela a tus nietos. :rolleye:


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me descojono del tixel intentando sonsacar como pasar a fiat sin pagar a hacienda. Lleva como 20 mensajes preguntando y ni puto caso le hacen :XX::XX::XX:



No se de que te descojonas, desde luego tú no lo sabes y remoster tampoco.
Quedaís retratados tan pronto abris la boca, ¡anda! meteros a la cueva a hibernar que cuando salgaís ya habrá pasado todo y ya verás lo que te vas a descojonar después con tu cadena hibernada como tú. Va a ser la monda.


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ha sido en Hitbtc.



Pues a mi sigue sin dejarme hacer ningún depósito de BTG.
Mi monedero no reconoce la dirección que me da HitBTC.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Nov 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Y, finalmente, la locura de que un "activo digital" que no tiene usos prácticos -salvo hodlear-, cuya blockchain ya no se puede usar (por costos),




¿ No te das cuenta que esa frase es una contradiccion en si misma ?

Precisamente si el costo de usarla es alta es porque se usa mucho.

De todas formas el coste es alto porque la gente no sabe establecer las comisiones. Puede que puntualmente sean caras si tienes prisa y te pilla en mal momento pero yo todas las semanas hago alguna transaccion con bitcoin y no pago mas de unos 0.20-0.30 €


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (24 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> yo todas las semanas hago alguna transaccion con bitcoin y no pago mas de unos 0.20-0.30 €



Si ahora que va todo "viento en popa" las comisiones son inasumibles, cuando la gente corra hacia la puerta en tropel la comisión para liquidar 1 BTC va a ser 1 BTC


----------



## sirpask (24 Nov 2017)

Blog elhacker.NET: Herramienta para detectar el backdoor en Intel Manegement Engine (IME)


----------



## louis.gara (24 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se de que te descojonas, desde luego tú no lo sabes y remoster tampoco.
> Quedaís retratados tan pronto abris la boca, ¡anda! meteros a la cueva a hibernar que cuando salgaís ya habrá pasado todo y ya verás lo que te vas a descojonar después con tu cadena hibernada como tú. Va a ser la monda.



Localbitcoins, venta en efectivo? Resuelto el gran misterio, ah...que tenéis localbitcoincrash....pero está en fase beta y si buscas comprador en Lugo no sale ni dios, ni en en resto de España...igual cuanfo habiliten la opción ya ha llegado el dump. Corre Forrest, corre.


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ No te das cuenta que esa frase es una contradiccion en si misma ?
> 
> Precisamente si el costo de usarla es alta es porque se usa mucho.
> 
> De todas formas el coste es alto porque la gente no sabe establecer las comisiones. Puede que puntualmente sean caras si tienes prisa y te pilla en mal momento pero *yo todas las semanas hago alguna transaccion con bitcoin y no pago mas de unos 0.20-0.30 €*



Son todos iguales, mentirosos compulsivos con tal de salirse con la suya. Ya digo, de patio de cole.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 19:17 ----------

:vomito:


louis.gara dijo:


> Localbitcoins, venta en efectivo? Resuelto el gran misterio, ah...que tenéis localbitcoincrash....pero está en fase beta y si buscas comprador en Lugo no sale ni dios, ni en en resto de España...igual cuanfo habiliten la opción ya ha llegado el dump. Corre Forrest, corre.



Que listos sois algunos. Vas tu con tus 100 btc a localbitcoins, pones un anuncio y ya. Parece el anuncio de Cofidis. Los de btc vivis en la teoría y por eso os venden lo que sea. El pápel todo lo aguanta
Los ricos en bitcoins son como Amancio Ortega, el dinero que "tienen" no es dinero de verdad por el tema de la liquidez. En ese sentido los futuros estan bien, pero lo mejor es que no exista el concepto liquidez porque no hay nada que liquidar.


----------



## louis.gara (24 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Son todos iguales, mentirosos compulsivos con tal de salirse con la suya. Ya digo, de patio de cole.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 19:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Busca y encontrarás compradores con mínimo de 10000 euros por operación con más de 300 votos positivos.


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Busca y encontrarás compradores con mínimo de 10000 euros por operación con más de 300 votos positivos.



Vale, con 100 btc tienes que quedar con 80 tios. Poco práctico. Y queda por el banco, para eso vendes por el exchange. Si lo quieres en mano, no creo que haya los 80 tios y si los hubiese quedar con 80 desconocidos por temas de dinero no es muy prometedor.
Lo unico que veo es bitUSD que ya tiene 4-5 millones de capitalización y está respaldado por no se que token. No se muy bien como va, pero puede ser otra lotería.


----------



## tastas (24 Nov 2017)

Nico, el gurú de las camisetas a 960 (o eran 96?) recomendándonos invertir en ladrillo. En un hilo con chincheta en el principal de burbuja.info.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (24 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Localbitcoins, venta en efectivo? Resuelto el gran misterio.



Retirar 1.000.000 en efectivo, rápidamente, mediante 1.000 encuentros furtivos en soportales. 

Cómo no lo habíamos pensado? es el plan del siglo! Genial!



tixel dijo:


> Vale, con 100 btc tienes que quedar con 80 tios.



80 tíos que además quieran pagarte lo que teóricamente cuesta en las casas de cambio. Un plan muy sutil y realista, sobre todo para liquidar con prisas justo antes de la desbandada.


----------



## tixel (24 Nov 2017)

Que se explique el bocas de remonster su gran jugada, a ver como lo hace. ¡Ah, no! que ahora ya son dos, el bufón del fireblade que por el nombre debe tener 15 años es otro listillo que lo hace con la chorra.


----------



## sirpask (24 Nov 2017)

Difference Between BTC and BCH Network Hashpower Continues to Grow in Favor of Bitcoin

Por eso es tan importante los nuevos asics de Core.


----------



## p_pin (24 Nov 2017)

Joder que lamentable... pidiendo ayuda exacerbadamente e insultando al que quieren que se la resuelva... por que entre tanto insulto, el objetivo es resolver una duda


----------



## pepeluilli (24 Nov 2017)

Tixel cortate un poco, anda.

El que tiene un pastón no se informa en foros, con ese pastón le permite pagar buenos asesores.


----------



## louis.gara (24 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Vale, con 100 btc tienes que quedar con 80 tios. Poco práctico. Y queda por el banco, para eso vendes por el exchange. Si lo quieres en mano, no creo que haya los 80 tios y si los hubiese quedar con 80 desconocidos por temas de dinero no es muy prometedor.
> Lo unico que veo es bitUSD que ya tiene 4-5 millones de capitalización y está respaldado por no se que token. No se muy bien como va, pero puede ser otra lotería.



En ningún caso alguien que tenga 100btc van a ser tan paleto como para venderlos todos, por aquello del todamoon!, bien tonto sería...pero bueno dime tú, y el tenedor de oro, como resolvéis el supuesto problema de vender sin pasar por caja vuestros Bcrash (a ver quién te los compra) y el horo....Entretanto vete sumando lo que puedes retirar con tarjetas btc y con cuentas foráneas y van saliendo las cuentas, si tienes bitcoins para qué quieres tener el dinero en el banco?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (24 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> y el tenedor de oro, como resolvéis el supuesto problema de vender sin pasar por caja



El oro se paga en efectivo en cientos de establecimientos que lo aceptan sin dudar las cantidades que quieras y al precio del dia.


----------



## Divad (24 Nov 2017)

No tiene nada que explicar porque solo se dedica a vender humo. 

El supuesto secreto sería que es compañero de Mortadelo y Filemón. Su red de blanqueo son políticos, empresarios y traficantes.

La otra manera es usar las tarjetas existentes
Bad Request

Por su fidelidad a btc, seguro que estará usando la que mayor sablazo le esté dando.


----------



## remonster (24 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> El oro se paga en efectivo en cientos de establecimientos que lo aceptan sin dudar las cantidades que quieras y al precio del dia.



APMEX ya acepta bitcoins (bcrash parece que no) y muchos otros establecimientos metaleros y más si tienes contactos...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pues a mi sigue sin dejarme hacer ningún depósito de BTG.
> Mi monedero no reconoce la dirección que me da HitBTC.



Yo al final usé el monedero de Coinomi y me reconoció la dirección sin problemas.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Nov 2017)

Bcrash, una shitcoin con un unico desarrollador detras y que lo unico que ha hecho es copiar el codigo fuente de core y cambiar una constante, donde antes ponia MAX_BLOCK_SIZE=1 ahora pone MAX_BLOCK_SIZE=4

Bueno y tambien cambiar el algoritmo de ajuste de dificultad porque si no estaria tan alto que no la minaria ni dios y quedaria muerta.

Vamos, impresionante desarrollo el que hay detrás.

Y respecto a la cotizacion que vamos a decir. Bcrash perdiendo un 52% desde maximos (de 0.42 a 0.20). Bitcoin en cambio marcandose un nuevo ATH cada semana.

pero hoygan, que bcrash es la buena y bitcoin va a desaparecer, me lo ha dicho tixel :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Skull & Bones (24 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues yo estoy super contento con mis BTC BiTcoin Cash, tengo un monton desde que cambie casi todos mis BTA BiTcoin Axa, y ahora veo q esta a 1525$
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos los foreros de este hilo por vuestros puntos de vista.



y este que idioma habla? otro como el tixel con los BTC, pero este habla de bitcoin axa [BTA] ::


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> APMEX ya acepta bitcoins (bcrash parece que no) y muchos otros establecimientos metaleros y más si tienes contactos...



¿Lo has probado ya (tú o alguien)?

¿Hay que pagar algo en la aduana?
En la web no informan ni se hacen cargo.


----------



## Nico (25 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Nico, el gurú de las camisetas a 960 (o eran 96?) recomendándonos invertir en ladrillo. En un hilo con chincheta en el principal de burbuja.info.




Lamento que no hayas leído mi participación anterior (a la que hago referencia) porque, no voy a repetirla cada vez que hago un comentario. En todo caso si te interesa te remito a la misma.

Hago notar que para mucha gente -por fortuna para ellos por ahora- el 99% de sus activos son, hoy día "en bitcoin" y no porque hayan cometido la tropelía de invertir el 99% de los mismos en un único producto o bien sino porque un día compraron 100 bitcoins (que era quizás UN SUELDO o menos) y hoy se topan conque tienen UN MILLON DE EUROS (entre los 3 forks) que, posiblemente sean *VEINTE AÑOS de su sueldo y el 99% de todos sus activos*.

Ningún demente pone el 99% de sus activos en un solo producto (salvo que sólo tenga 5 euros y se los gaste en una cajetilla de tabaco) y, no lo hicieron los bitcoiners "a propósito" sino que *la evolución de los precios* los ha llevado a esa situación.

Que alguien tenga UN MILLON DE EUROS *todos en Bitcoins* y, al lado si revisas su balance tengan un auto mediano modelo 2014 y alquilen un piso es una especie de demencia en lo que a planificación patrimonial prudente se refiere.

Como "circunstancia" se entiende, como "planificación patrimonial" es una locura.

Aquí menciono los inmuebles porque, al ser *un EJEMPLO es SENCILLO DE ENTENDER* (no en tu caso por lo visto). En el *post de referencia* analizo una distribución de cartera modelo más extensa.

Aún así, te hago notar que alguien que hoy tiene 1 o 2 millones (100 o 200 bitcoins) y aún comprando SOLO INMUEBLES PARA ALQUILAR *podría dejar de trabajar "con jefe" por el resto de su vida.*

En tu caso y dadas tus "luces" *ruego fervientemente que nunca salgas de tu "cold wallet"*. Va a ser un estupendo aprendizaje.

Abracito para ti.


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2017)

La manipulación también llegará para ETH...
Who Needs a CSD? Nivaura to Issue First Regulated Ether Bond - CoinDesk

Serán capaces los listos de tirarse piedras sobre su propio tejado ::

Veremos una oleada de bitcoñeros poniéndose en corto? ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remonster (25 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Lo has probado ya (tú o alguien)?
> 
> ¿Hay que pagar algo en la aduana?
> En la web no informan ni se hacen cargo.



Preguntas por privado. Que se joda tixel


----------



## sirpask (25 Nov 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Hola *sirpask* !
> 
> Ya no lo "veo" pero, entiéndase a qué me refiero con "veo".
> 
> ...



Me ha resultado curioso lo de vuestro proyecto, Descartais BTC por que no van la firmas de cada transacción al podarlas con Segwit. Cuando posiblemente useis una Blockchain como la de Ether que va a necesitar un podado urgentisimo si no va a acabar explorando por tamaño y procesamiento.

Y luego, os decidís usar una Blockchain china totalmente, sin Segwit, con el doble peligro que ello conlleva.

Ostia... no se, pero cuidado.
Sobre Dash he leido muy poco, asi que no puedo opinar. Pero me gustaría que probarais con una POS tipo Ardor...
¿O solo confiáis en POW?

Como verás yo solo me voy a centrar en la tecnologia por que cuando hubo que meter pasta en esto, cuando estaba a 98$ y nos digistes que ni nos arrimaramos... yo no tenia un duro, igual que ahora jaja.
(entonces aprendí el refran..."el dinero llama al dinero".
Por lo tanto, desgraciadamente yo no soy de los afortunados, pero por parte de la tecnología estoy aprendiendo cosas valiosas, y conozco gente curiosa...

Y nada, ya nos iras contando como va el proyecto de tu banco Azul, tengo un cuaderno donde voy apuntando Nombre de chiringuito financiero, tecnologia testeada, Tecnologia seleccionada.
Y las peculiaridades que se van filtrando.

Y no se, no se... las empresas grandes que desde hace decadas llevan los Back de nuestros chiringuitos estan diversificando bastante en las tecnologias por que no lo tienen todo claro.

Un saludo.


----------



## tixel (25 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> No tiene nada que explicar porque solo se dedica a vender humo.
> 
> El supuesto secreto sería que es compañero de Mortadelo y Filemón. Su red de blanqueo son políticos, empresarios y traficantes.
> 
> ...



Asi me gusta que no se pierda el hilo.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2017 at 01:15 ----------




remonster dijo:


> APMEX ya acepta bitcoins (bcrash parece que no) y muchos otros establecimientos metaleros y más si tienes contactos...



Pero no te escabullas puta. ¿como pasas a efectivo los btc ante la caida que esperas tal y como has comentado unos post más atrás?

---------- Post added 25-nov-2017 at 01:19 ----------




Divad dijo:


> La manipulación también llegará para ETH...
> Who Needs a CSD? Nivaura to Issue First Regulated Ether Bond - CoinDesk
> 
> Serán capaces los listos de tirarse piedras sobre su propio tejado ::
> ...



Yo tengo eth, pero ya se lo que son también. Bitcoin es otra cosa.


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2017)

Zug Citizens Begin Digital ID Registration on an Bitcoin

Felicidades bitcoñitos!::

edit: la preocupación de satoshi
Twitter


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Nov 2017)

aquí nos arrepentimos todos de no haber comprado mínimo 24 millones de btc en su época


----------



## Jamie Dimon (25 Nov 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Lamento que no hayas leído mi participación anterior (a la que hago referencia) porque, no voy a repetirla cada vez que hago un comentario. En todo caso si te interesa te remito a la misma.
> 
> Hago notar que para mucha gente -por fortuna para ellos por ahora- el 99% de sus activos son, hoy día "en bitcoin" y no porque hayan cometido la tropelía de invertir el 99% de los mismos en un único producto o bien sino porque un día compraron 100 bitcoins (que era quizás UN SUELDO o menos) y hoy se topan conque tienen UN MILLON DE EUROS (entre los 3 forks) que, posiblemente sean *VEINTE AÑOS de su sueldo y el 99% de todos sus activos*.
> 
> ...



Depende. Con 1 millon, despues de pasar por montoro, te quedaria bastante menos, y tambien hay ver si los BTC fueron comprados, o mediante trading, o mediante minado, o haber recibido pagos en BTC... en el caso de minado o de haber recibido pagos, si no estabas dado de alta de autonomo y pagando cuota, me imagino si habria que pagar aun mas (desconozco si te harian pagar todas las cuotas que no pagaste en su dia, o incluso una multa..)

Tambien en el caso de hacer trading, no se si habria que pagar peaje en cada tradeo.

Lo de los impuestos en crypto esta muy verde y hay que tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de pensar en vender. Yo por eso, como la mayoria, decidimos quedarnos en BTC. A parte de tema impuestos, pensando en un futuro, el resto de opciones aburre y no te van a cambiar la vida.


----------



## tixel (25 Nov 2017)

Los de core y sus gansadas. Ahora dicen que mejor no usar sw hasta la ln.
Twitter
Está claro que se quieren cargar el invento


----------



## VictorW (25 Nov 2017)

Bueno, estoy pasando desde Coinbase el BTC de la caja fuerte a la wallet. De ahí, al ledger nano S. Por ahora, 20 min esperando...
Me huelo que este año intentarán meterles mano a los exchanges.


----------



## tixel (25 Nov 2017)

Una tía de tradingview con muchos seguidores habla de bch diciendo que solo los no educados, los ingenuos y los prejuiciosos no están largos en bch. Pues en este hilo hay mucho no educado, prejuicioso e ingenuo. Tan ingenuos son algunos que ya hasta se creen millonarios. Aun no, aun tiene que haber una buena poda
"Bitcoin Cash - Are You Paying Attention Yet?" by trader RiversAndMountains


----------



## p_pin (25 Nov 2017)

BTC se dirige hacia el precipicio... y ha marcado nuevo máximos

Ayer cambió la dificultad, sin novedad, -1% de variación


----------



## fjsanchezgil (25 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Bcrash, una shitcoin con un unico desarrollador detras y que lo unico que ha hecho es copiar el codigo fuente de core y cambiar una constante, donde antes ponia MAX_BLOCK_SIZE=1 ahora pone MAX_BLOCK_SIZE=4
> 
> Bueno y tambien cambiar el algoritmo de ajuste de dificultad porque si no estaria tan alto que no la minaria ni dios y quedaria muerta.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, y que conste que no es nada capciosa. Surge del verdadero afan por aprender:

Si solo han cambiado eso: como se supone que han solucionado el tema del incremento cuadratico del coste de verificacion de los inputs en las transacciones?.

Seguro que ya se ha dicho en alguna parte, pero no he podido seguir mucho este tema y era algo que me preocupaba de los bloques grandes...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Nov 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Una pregunta, y que conste que no es nada capciosa. Surge del verdadero afan por aprender:
> 
> Si solo han cambiado eso: como se supone que han solucionado el tema del incremento cuadratico del coste de verificacion de los inputs en las transacciones?.
> 
> ...




Sencillamente no lo han resuelto. Lo que pasa es que como no lo usa ni dios los bloques prácticamente no pasan de 100kb. 

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Cash Block Details


----------



## sirpask (25 Nov 2017)

It is better not to use Segwit until Lightning is ready.

Twitter


----------



## remonster (25 Nov 2017)

Cada vez que tixel abre la bocaza sube el pan jajaja

Parece que los jefes de Nico están desesperados por comprarnos nuestros bitcoins...


----------



## Kuesko (25 Nov 2017)

*La industria del bitcoin (que gana un dineral con los exchange, conferencias, publicidad en los foros, etc) interviene para que el precio suba artificialmente para poder alargar esto y seguir con su negocio. 

Sin estas intervenciones de la gran maquinaria estafadora para mantener el bitcoin de forma artificial y de paso seguir ganando dinero de incautos, esto se hubiera muerto ya.

Un ejemplo de lo que digo es la panda de hijos de puta estafadores que se dedican a alardear de enormes ganancias y fabulosas inversiones por los foros. Como los que se pasan aquí todo el día, miserables vendeburas que mienten más que hablan sobre las mierdacoins.*


----------



## remonster (25 Nov 2017)

El que faltaba...jajaja...


----------



## BlueArrow (25 Nov 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *La industria del bitcoin (que gana un dineral con los exchange, conferencias, publicidad en los foros, etc) interviene para que el precio suba artificialmente para poder alargar esto y seguir con su negocio.
> 
> Sin estas intervenciones de la gran maquinaria estafadora para mantener el bitcoin de forma artificial y de paso seguir ganando dinero de incautos, esto se hubiera muerto ya.
> 
> Un ejemplo de lo que digo es la panda de hijos de puta estafadores que se dedican a alardear de enormes ganancias y fabulosas inversiones por los foros. Como los que se pasan aquí todo el día, miserables vendeburas que mienten más que hablan sobre las mierdacoins.*



Reportado por insultos.


----------



## tixel (25 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Cada vez que tixel abre la bocaza sube el pan jajaja
> 
> Parece que los jefes de Nico están desesperados por comprarnos nuestros bitcoins...



Aprieta pero no ahoga. Venga, respira un poquito antes de que te metamos la cabeza en el agua otra vez.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Nov 2017)

Los BCH están a un precio estupendo para vender, por si alguien los sigue hodleando.
1600 y pico dólares por unidad.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Nov 2017)

No soy el único con problemas para enviar BTG a dónde sea desde Coinomi:

Coinomi can't seem to send BTG to anyone, even itself : COINOMI

MeowMeNot comments on Swept my bitcoin gold, now how do I sell it?


PD.- Remonster, tienes llena la bandeja de privados.


----------



## orbeo (25 Nov 2017)

La promo del capítulo de Big Bang Theory sobre Btc

Twitter


----------



## tixel (25 Nov 2017)

No cantan nada los pateticos intentos de core para joder la subida de bch con bitcoin diammond
Bitcoin Diamond BCD - Based on Bitcoin protocol to improve the privacy & processing speed of transaction.
Mirad los desarrolladores.:XX: Y si eso no es suficiente pumpeamos gold a ver cuanto le quitamos.
Se os están acabando las balas cabrones.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2017 at 16:04 ----------

Y sigue el festival del humor de core, el lukejr ese es una mina. Después de sus bloques de 300 kb, mejor no utilizar sw hasta la ln ahora nos llega con que no cree que el uso de sw baje nada las comisiones.
Twitter


----------



## louis.gara (25 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Estan a buen precio para que compres tras tu error de venderlos ::... Piensa que es el verdadero bitcoin. Esta barato



Entiendo que tú te aplicas el cuento, porque si no tenías bitcoins, no fork, con lo cual habrás comprado BCRASH...:bla::bla:

De lo contrario, nueva evidencia de bocazas rancio con envidia insana.

Ha vuelto el de las camisetas, el kuesko, ya sólo falta el del Chevy y ya estáis todos viendo pasar el tren...chu chu


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Nov 2017)

Hijos mios, surfead, sin parar..


----------



## lewis (25 Nov 2017)




----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2017)

Felicidades a todos los premiados!

Cualquier crypto es más rentable que Bitcoin ::
Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

---------- Post added 25-nov-2017 at 19:02 ----------

Todo criptolandia en verde y los bitcoñeros lo achacaban al efecto contagio o cascada... Cuando en verdad están los illuminados regando las cryptos para que pasemos unas buenas navidades :XX: ya hicieron lo mismo en Junio... :fiufiu:

Por el bien de todos... espero que suban todas las cryptos hasta el infinito y más allá


----------



## Registrador (25 Nov 2017)

Por cierto parece que el exchange Bittrex tiene problemas de liquidez y están bloqueando las retiradas con la excusa de la verificación de cuentas:

Bittrex / Disabled Locking 120,000$ Inside. : Bitcoin

Bittrex verification issues

Bittrex Withdrawal Problem due to Verification

Help on Bitrex Account


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> OMG Core en paranoid mode total...



Core no es una persona, ni siquiera un grupo de personas. Core es un proceso de incorporación cambios y mejoras en Bitcoin.

Y todo sabemos que Luke ha sido un firme defensor de la reducción del tamaño de bloque durante muuuuchos años ya. Y es el propio proceso "Core" el que ha descartado sus ideas al respecto.

El proceso de desarrollo "Core" es tan aséptico, como que ha llegado a la paradoja de que Luke, el desarrollador que más promueve la reducción del tamaño de los bloques, fue al que se le ocurrió la brillante solución que permitío incluír el SegWit a modo de softfork, cosa que aportó el aumento implícito del tamaño "útil" de los bloques.

Estoy seguro de que muchos aquí no coincidís con sus ideas de reducir el tamaño de bloque pero, ¿a que poquitos, muy poquitos de vosotros podéis responderme qué situación del funcionamiento actual hace que Luke (un fundamentalista libertario) propugne el reducir el tamaño de bloque hasta ( nada menos) que 300kb?

Gallifante para el que me lo diga (yo lo leí de rebote en algún hilo de Reddit, pero ya ni me acuerdo de dónde. Pero el asunto tiene miga porque, si nos ponemos estrictos, Luke tiene razón)


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (25 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto parece que el exchange Bittrex tiene problemas de liquidez y están bloqueando las retiradas con la excusa de la verificación de cuentas:
> 
> Bittrex / Disabled Locking 120,000$ Inside. : Bitcoin
> 
> ...



No pasa nada, te quedas en BTC y problema resuelto 

Quién necesita liquidez? BTC es liquidez! :XX:


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto parece que el exchange Bittrex tiene problemas de liquidez y están bloqueando las retiradas con la excusa de la verificación de cuentas:
> 
> Bittrex / Disabled Locking 120,000$ Inside. : Bitcoin
> 
> ...



Bitfinex lucha con el retiro de dinero, los observadores de la comunidad predicen el escenario MtGox


----------



## electrón (25 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto parece que el exchange Bittrex tiene problemas de liquidez y están bloqueando las retiradas con la excusa de la verificación de cuentas:
> 
> Bittrex / Disabled Locking 120,000$ Inside. : Bitcoin
> 
> ...



clapham apareciendo en el hilo en 3, 2, 1,

Para explicar lo que le pasó en Bittrex con sus 100 eur de no se que altcoin :fiufiu:

Voy a buscar el mensaje para darle el thanks por avisarlo.

Edito, este es el hilo:

```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/956882-bittrex-problemas.html
```


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Nov 2017)

electrón dijo:


> clapham apareciendo en el hilo en 3, 2, 1,
> 
> Para explicar lo que le pasó con sus 100 eur de no se que altcoin :fiufiu:



GOLEMS ::

Golem - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Un golem es, en el folclore medieval y la mitología judía, un ser animado fabricado a partir de materia inanimada (normalmente barro, arcilla o un material similar). Normalmente es un coloso de piedra. En hebreo moderno, el nombre proviene de la palabra "guélem" (גלם, gélem), 'materia'; por otra parte, en dicho idioma, la expresión "jómer guélem" (חומר גלם, ḥomer gélem) a su vez significa 'materia prima'.

La palabra gólem se da en la Biblia (Salmos 139:16) y en la literatura talmúdica para referirse a una sustancia embrionaria o incompleta.1​ Como motivo, la figura del golem forma parte del imaginario hebraico centroeuropeo y pertenece por consiguiente al arte asquenazí.


----------



## electrón (25 Nov 2017)

Spoiler






Skull & Bones dijo:


> GOLEMS ::
> 
> Golem - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...







Entonces ya está claro por que se pilló esa moneda :rolleye:
Disculpad el OFFTOPIC


----------



## sirpask (25 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Core no es una persona, ni siquiera un grupo de personas. Core es un proceso de incorporación cambios y mejoras en Bitcoin.
> 
> Y todo sabemos que Luke ha sido un firme defensor de la reducción del tamaño de bloque durante muuuuchos años ya. Y es el propio proceso "Core" el que ha descartado sus ideas al respecto.
> 
> ...



scalibilidad, y velocidad de peocesamiento.
Los nodos que se estan subiendo a satélite necesitan que los bloques de aqui a 5 años no sean muy grandes, si no, al no poder actualizarlos, no podrán procesar, y los 10 min entre bloque y bloque no serán suficientes.

Yo hubiera capado el tamaño del bloque, con segwit incluido a 1MB, si no fuera por los ataques de los putos chinos las comisiones no serian ni de 50 centimos.


----------



## Registrador (25 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No pasa nada, te quedas en BTC y problema resuelto
> 
> Quién necesita liquidez? BTC es liquidez! :XX:



Creo q estás un poco perdido. El bittrex no te dejan ni sacar tus btc del exchange.


----------



## bonatti (25 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Core no es una persona, ni siquiera un grupo de personas. Core es un proceso de incorporación cambios y mejoras en Bitcoin.
> 
> Y todo sabemos que Luke ha sido un firme defensor de la reducción del tamaño de bloque durante muuuuchos años ya. Y es el propio proceso "Core" el que ha descartado sus ideas al respecto.
> 
> ...



Creo que te refieres a este hilo:
luke-jr comments on Request to Core devs; please explain your vision on increasing the block size.


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Nov 2017)

ya esta listada BTG, en 5ª posicion.... 

Holdeando que es gerundio.

*BTC+BCH+BTG= $10669*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Nov 2017)

bonatti dijo:


> Creo que te refieres a este hilo:
> luke-jr comments on Request to Core devs; please explain your vision on increasing the block size.



Joooooooder. Correcto. Correctísimo, macho. Exactamente es el tercer punto, el del "backbone" al que están conectados los grandes pools de minado, el que es un punto clave que poca gente conoce.

Te llevas un gallifante de mi parte y me das el alegrón de comprobar que no soy yo el único friki del bitcoin del hilo.

Mantener ese "backbone" no es gratis, es un punto de centralización y, por lo tanto, susceptible de ser censurado.

Sobre el papel, Luke tiene razón (ojo, sobre el papel).


----------



## tixel (25 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No block size increase is likely to be needed in the near future. Before we reach the point that 1 MB is insufficient, we are likely to have the Lightning protocol working in production.
> 
> :XX:



Eso ya lo sabían, lo que pasa es que son unos cínicos.


----------



## p_pin (25 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Creo q estás un poco perdido. El bittrex no te dejan ni sacar tus btc del exchange.



Yo acabo de hacer una retirada en una altcoin que no me ha tardado ni 2 minutos


----------



## Registrador (25 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo acabo de hacer una retirada en una altcoin que no me ha tardado ni 2 minutos



Porque me imagino que tendrás la cuenta autorizada, ahora lo que parece que están haciendo es dejarte depositar sin tener que identificarte pero a la hora de retirar te piden que te registres y se inventan cualquier excusa para no autorizarte la cuenta. En los hilos que he enviado hay gente que ha tendido que esperar 4 semanas o q les han cancelado las cuentas sin más.


----------



## tixel (25 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo acabo de hacer una retirada en una altcoin que no me ha tardado ni 2 minutos



Bien hecho cambiar los btc en el exchange por otra y moverlos. Con btc eso es casi imposible, y como se pusiera la cosa fea ni te cuento.


----------



## cancri (25 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Bien hecho cambiar los btc en el exchange por otra y moverlos. Con btc eso es casi imposible, y como se pusiera la cosa fea ni te cuento.



Acabo de retirar 0,1220 bitcoins de bittrex hacia mi cartera de papel,sin ningún tipo de problema.Funciona perfectamente.


----------



## sirpask (25 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Joooooooder. Correcto. Correctísimo, macho. Exactamente es el tercer punto, el del "backbone" al que están conectados los grandes pools de minado, el que es un punto clave que poca gente conoce.
> 
> Te llevas un gallifante de mi parte y me das el alegrón de comprobar que no soy yo el único friki del bitcoin del hilo.
> 
> ...



No lo entiendo muy bien, es mas por que no se ingles que por otra cosa:

el párrafo dice:

Mining requires membership in a centralised backbone (relay networks) in order to not take huge losses due to stale rate as large blocks take time to cross the p2p network. Centralised backbones like this are inherently not permissionless, and can be censored.

Los pools de minado tienen 10 minutos para minar, procesar y distribuir ese nodo bueno por toda la red. ¿Si no están tan centralizados tardarían mas de 10 minutos?


----------



## bonatti (26 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> No lo entiendo muy bien, es mas por que no se ingles que por otra cosa:
> 
> el párrafo dice:
> 
> ...



La red Bitcoin autoajusta su dificultad para que los bloques se generen cada 10 minutos en media, pero es algo estadístico. Algunos saldrán en algo menos de tiempo y otros en algo más.

En el momento que se publica un bloque, el que lo publica ya sabe que es válido y puede empezar a minar el siguiente a partir de este desde ese mismo instante.

Dado que hay cierta latencia en la propagación del bloque porque las comunicaciones no son instantáneas, cuanto más tarde en llegar el bloque a un minero, más desventaja tiene este en minar el siguiente bloque.

Los mineros (al menos los pools más importantes) están conectados entre sí mediante ese "centralised backbone" para que la latencia en la llegada de nuevos bloques sea lo menor posible y no verse penalizados, en vez de confiar en la transmisión del bloque a través del mecanismo que prevee el protocolo Bitcoin que es la red P2P.

Cuanto mayor sea un bloque, más latencia habrá en la comunicación del mismo a través de la red P2P, y por tanto mayor será la ventaja de quien esté conectado a ese "centralised backbone".

En esencia creo que esa es la idea general, no se si he dejado algún detalle importante. Números no tengo para justificar que tamaño de bloque es problemático a día de hoy, pero Luke viene a decir que, con la velocidades típicas de conexión, capacidad de proceso (un nodo no debiera retransmitir el bloque hasta comprobar que es correcto), etc. a día de cuando escribió eso ya teníamos un problema con el tamaño de bloque de entonces (1Mb).


----------



## Nailuj2000 (26 Nov 2017)

Un backbone, explicado lo burro, es una conexión a internet con un cable así de gordo. Es el tipo de conexión que tienen gente como telefonica u ovh en sus centros de datos.


----------



## Divad (26 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No block size increase is likely to be needed in the near future. Before we reach the point that 1 MB is insufficient, we are likely to have the Lightning protocol working in production.
> 
> :XX:



Luke se parece a los bitcoñeros del foro, le faltó decir: Bitcoin to the moon!!!::

Eso sí, la culpa de todo la tienen los chinos :XX:


----------



## Antonius Block (26 Nov 2017)

Hmm.. muy curioso lo del backbone, si bien también argumenta que (allá por marzo de este año) muy rara vez se llenaban los bloques de un mega enteros, por lo que digamos que se "desaprovechaba" mucho espacio, con su consecuente carga de trabajo en la red. La metáfora equivaldría a un empresario distribuyendo cajas de naranjas en las que caben 100 unidades pero que en cada caja suele haber 20 o 30, causando al negocio pérdidas en cajas, en espacio y dando lugar a una malversación en logística en general.

Y también argumanta el desarrollador que a mayor tamaño de bloque es menos ágil la validación por el resto de mineros de la red, lo cual podría traer problemas en un futuro, supongo que en lo que a seguridad se refiere.

Desde luego es interesante. Siguiendo ese planteamiento y si SegWit y Lighting Network se implantan y funcionan bien en la práctica podría significar que por poder, podríamos reducir el mínimo del tamaño del bloque todo lo que quisiéramos y que sin embargo este podría llegar a veinte megas si hiciera falta, funcionando "a demanda", por decirlo de algún modo.


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Nov 2017)




----------



## Arctic (26 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


>



Verás cuando termine Tixel de ordeñar las vacas la sorpresa que se lleva.


----------



## tixel (26 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Verás cuando termine Tixel de ordeñar las vacas la sorpresa que se lleva.



Ninguna, sigo dando por bueno mi paso a bch tomando solo el aspecto económico. Supero lo que me habrían dado los btc a 9000 por bastante. Y lo que te rondaré morena, porque está más que claro que a btc lo están pumpeando con todas las artimañas habidas, incluido por los tether y lleva más de una semana renqueando y aún asi haciendo aths.
Por otro lado está claro que a bch lo están parando con muros de venta que se los está comiendo, el pumpeo al timo de gold que anda metiendo hasta malware en su web y para rematar el engendro que es otra estafa de diammond sacado para la ocasión.
No tienen puta idea de como frenar lo que les viene encima y tienen que andar pumpeando btc para que la gente no se pase en manada, mineros incluidos y se les vaya el invento a tomar por culo.
A ver cuanto aguanta, ya se sabe que las burbujas duran más tiempo de lo que espera nadie y se inflan hasta extremos que nadie contemplaba pero inevitablemente explotan. Yo esto ya lo estoy descontando pero no solo con btc sino con toda cripto y ya estoy preparandome a ver como se pueden replegar vela. Que yo este año llevo mas de 10x y como yo muchos y eso no es ni medio normal por mucho que nos encante.
Y hay que ser serios, btc a 9000$ sin valer absolutamente para nada más que para especular. ¿Estamos locos?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Nov 2017)

bonatti dijo:


> La red Bitcoin autoajusta su dificultad para que los bloques se generen cada 10 minutos en media, pero es algo estadístico. Algunos saldrán en algo menos de tiempo y otros en algo más.
> 
> En el momento que se publica un bloque, el que lo publica ya sabe que es válido y puede empezar a minar el siguiente a partir de este desde ese mismo instante.
> 
> ...



Pero ahí ya podemos ver que se han venido realizando concesiones hacia los pools de minado que, a la larga, nos están saliendo muy, muy caras. Porque permitir un punto de vulnerabilidad por centralización como es ese "backbone" al que se conectan los grandes pools, incluso "subvencionárselo" (habría que ver quién lo paga porque creo, si no recuerdo mal, que ese backbone lo paga una persona voluntariamente), supone el tolerarles una posición de ventaja frente a nuevos mineros que puedan querer entrar en el sistema.

Luke siempre se mantuvo en posiciones inamovibles en las que no se hacía ni media concesión a los pools de minado debido al riesgo de centralización y, con el tiempo, se ha demostrado que estaba en lo cierto. Es por este motivo por el que yo sabía que el UASF que él apoyaba fervientemente, era el punto de vista adecuado para meter en cintura a los mineros, dado que la situación con ellos había llegado ya a un punto insostenible.

Por eso, aunque quizás ya no sea posible reducir el tamaño del bloque para reducir al máximo el asunto del backbone por lo impopular que pudiera resultar, sí que veo adecuado la defensa a ultranza de mantener el tamaño de bloque tal y como está y explotar al máximo las vías de escalabilidad en segundas capas.

Luke es un fanático religioso y tal, pero en este asunto, tiene razón. No habría que haber hecho ninguna concesión a la centralización en ningún momento y si, en los comienzos, eso suponía el reducir todavía más el tamaño máximo de bloque en lugar de tolerar caprichitos monopolistas a los pools de minado, tenía que haberse hecho.

Aunque, también todo hay que decirlo, me parece a mi que esa espinita se la ha sacado con todo el follón que montó con el UASF e inventando la forma "elegante" de implementar el SegWit mediante un softfork que puenteaba el abuso de poder de los pools chinos. Ahí les clavó metro y medio de polla en el culo por todo el rencor acumulado que venía trayendo desde el principio :XX:


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Nov 2017)

Lightning Networks se dice que es una capa por encima de bitcoin. No tengo mucha idea de informática, aunque más o menos se entiende. 

De todas formas ¿Cuántas capas hay?


----------



## Divad (26 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lightning Networks se dice que es una capa por encima de bitcoin. No tengo mucha idea de informática, aunque más o menos se entiende.
> 
> De todas formas ¿Cuántas capas hay?



LN no sirve de nada ya que no es segura y descartan su uso desde hace días.

Hay una capa ficticia por encima de Bitcoin que se llama Core. Hacen creer que están "trabajando" en mejoras y en lo que llevan de año no han hecho nada. Escalado de risa, las comisiones son un atraco y si estás de suerte la espera es de media hora...

Bitcoin sube gracias a tether y porque para entrar en criptolandia se come casi todo el peaje. Cuando desmantelen la manipulación de tether y las demás cryptos tengan puentes directos al FIAT... Veremos la caída de Bitcoin.

Cuando entren en juego los futuros y manipulen el valor a la baja... Los mineros se irán a minar otra cadena que les salga más rentable dejando congelada la cadena Bitcoin. Los piratas de Core harán una intervención de emergencia y una vez quede descongelada será una estampida por vender los bitcoins.

En 3 días he recuperado $3000, mientras que con Bitcoin solo habría obtenido $1000 de beneficio ($9000). Sin lugar a duda busco rentabilidad
Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

Me da igual que sea la primera cadena creada, por mi os regalo el pin 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remonster (26 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> LN no sirve de nada ya que no es segura y descartan su uso desde hace días.



Lo que es inadmisible es que te dediques a mentir como un bellaco para echar mierda porque andas cagado con tus inversiones. Pensar que así afectas la cotización es propio de un tonto. Lo que si que haces es desinformar a algun dedinformado que pierde la oportunidad de invettir. Además de subnormal eres un malnacido. Háztelo mirar gilipollas.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 14:54 ----------




FoSz2 dijo:


> Lightning Networks se dice que es una capa por encima de bitcoin. No tengo mucha idea de informática, aunque más o menos se entiende.
> 
> De todas formas ¿Cuántas capas hay?



Es simplrmente un conjunto de canales de pago que se abren en la blockchain que se pueden componer. Estan implementándolo y haciendo tests en ls testnet. Eso resuelve el problema de pagar café y hacer miles de tx por segundo.


----------



## Claudius (26 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pero ahí ya podemos ver que se han venido realizando concesiones hacia los pools de minado que, a la larga, nos están saliendo muy, muy caras. Porque permitir un punto de vulnerabilidad por centralización como es ese "backbone" al que se conectan los grandes pools, incluso "subvencionárselo" (habría que ver quién lo paga porque creo, si no recuerdo mal, que ese backbone lo paga una persona voluntariamente), supone el tolerarles una posición de ventaja frente a nuevos mineros que puedan querer entrar en el sistema.



El tema es interesante, pero hay muchas formas de afrontar no solo desde el punto de vista del tamaño de bloques, que si que podría tenerse en cuenta.

Si hablamos del 'backbone' como ha indicado @bonatti serían las infraestructuras de teleco de nivel 1 dónde estarían colgando los pool de minería chinos, seguramente un anillo de fibra óptica, creando una interlan/extralan minimizando el retardo de propagación, hasta a lo mejor tienen montado QoS en la red de fibra *del estado chino* para priorizarlo. 

Eso no sería una concesión, sino sería un 'bug' de programación del protocolo bitcoin que no hubiera contemplado esa circunstancia y permita una ventaja táctica a aquel que tenga la mejor infraestructura hardware+comunicaciones. (ASIC+fibra óptica).

Y ese 'problema' es el mismo de la minería dónde se *permitió* evolucionara a circuitería específica para computación (ASIC).

Ambos 'problemas' tenían fácil solución años atrás, antes de llegar a esta situación desde el código, ahora ya fácil no es.

Poderoso señor es don dinero..


----------



## Divad (26 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Lo que es inadmisible es que te dediques a mentir como un bellaco para echar mierda porque andas cagado con tus inversiones. Pensar que así afectas la cotización es propio de un tonto. Lo que si que haces es desinformar a algun dedinformado que pierde la oportunidad de invettir. Además de subnormal eres un malnacido. Háztelo mirar gilipollas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 14:54 ----------
> 
> Es simplrmente un conjunto de canales de pago que se abren en la blockchain que se pueden componer. Estan implementándolo y haciendo tests en ls testnet. Eso resuelve el problema de pagar café y hacer miles de tx por segundo.



Perro sarnoso berreando y sacando bilis. En vez de aportar información y que los lectores saquen sus propias conclusiones... 

Mathematical Proof That the Lightning Network Cannot Be a Decentralized Bitcoin Scaling Solution

Cuando Bitcoin sea sacrificado vuestro trabajo como desinformador en el foro habrá acabado :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## tixel (26 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cuesta 9000, si, pero mañana quiero pagar un televisor con el y no puedo. :-D... Con lo cual sigue sin haber adopcion, cuesta 9000 dólares una tecnología que no es capaz de hacer lo que promete:sustituir al sucio Fiat. Incluso aunque comerciante y comprador quieran la tecnología no sirve.
> 
> Esta subida entonces se debe a expectativas de que en unos años haya un modo de que esta marca consista en una tecnología capaz de poder permitir pagar una barra de pan. Yo no veria descabellado que Dash u otra cualquiera acaben matando al bitcoin. Nadie está comprando bitcoin por la tecnología, como mucho por la marca.



Miedo, mucho miedo va a haber en este mundillo. Pasamos a fase 2, esperemos que bitcoin salga bien de las arremetidas. He dicho bitcoin, no bch, eso ya es lo primero a eliminar.

Pagar 9000 € por eso cuando hay otras monedas basadas en exactamente lo mismo y que funcionan mucho mejor y no valen ni la centesima parte es autentica burbuja de los tulipanes actualizada y la puerta de salida es estrecha y con peaje.

Y ya me diras que ventaja tiene tener 21 millones cuando esas otras criptomonedas basadas en lo mismo y que funcionan mejor hacen otros no se cuantos millones. El oro es dorado y la plata blanca, pero los btc y otra son iguales.

Bitcoin es el yahoo de los 90 en internet, fue el primero y su reino duro unos años, la gente que metió dinero al principio se montó, pero al final ni siquiera es un buscador relevante y cada vez va a menos. Aquí como en la burbuja .com va a haber una segada de muchos webos, ya veremos lo que resiste y lo que no.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 16:23 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> El tema es interesante, pero hay muchas formas de afrontar no solo desde el punto de vista del tamaño de bloques, que si que podría tenerse en cuenta.
> 
> Si hablamos del 'backbone' como ha indicado @bonatti serían las infraestructuras de teleco de nivel 1 dónde estarían colgando los pool de minería chinos, seguramente un anillo de fibra óptica, creando una interlan/extralan minimizando el retardo de propagación, hasta a lo mejor tienen montado QoS en la red de fibra *del estado chino* para priorizarlo.
> 
> ...



No se que problema tiene esto ni creo que no se haya contemplado desde el principio. De hecho lo que se esperaba es que la competencia diese lugar a una lucha para lograr cualquier ventaja para el beneficio de la red, que al fin y al cabo es lo que hacen los mineros. Y el beneficio economico sería la ventaja para los mineros.
Además es fscilmente demostrable y la red bitcoin es un buen ejemplo es que la suma de muchos pequeños es mayor que pocos grandes y cuando cualquiera mine en su casa, con cualquier mierda de cacharro la potencia de estos será mucho mayor q todos los pools juntos y la centralización será un recuerdo como el del tamaño del bloque.


----------



## lewis (26 Nov 2017)




----------



## catoshi (26 Nov 2017)

Como va el chaindeath tixel?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Nov 2017)

Terminamos el año en los 10.000$.
Este2017 ha sido increíbl, brutal.


----------



## remonster (26 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Perro sarnoso berreando y sacando bilis. En vez de aportar información y que los lectores saquen sus propias conclusiones...
> 
> Mathematical Proof That the Lightning Network Cannot Be a Decentralized Bitcoin Scaling Solution
> 
> Cuando Bitcoin sea sacrificado vuestro trabajo como desinformador en el foro habrá acabado :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Ese tío que escribió eso es un cateto y si sabes qué es una demostración (que lo dudo) verás que no hay ni demostración ni argumento válido. Estoy ayudando en el desarrollo de Lightning asesorando a los de ACINQ y sé de lo que hablo. No como tú que eres un paleto que a lo más que llega es a copypastear lo que encuentea googleando.

Mucha suerte con tus "inversiones". Tendrías más chances jugando a la ruleta en el casino.


----------



## tixel (26 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Han publicado esto hace unas horas en Twitter. Todo apunta a un fake más que otra cosa, pero no me extrañaria que no lo fuera. Ojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que es lo que han publicado? Que bitfinex tiene un spread de 100 pavos y es la que está empujando el pump de btc.? Si es eso ya se sabía. Sumale el pump de gold y la machada de sacar diammond y ya tienes el dinero repartido que no se lo lleve bch, mientras perpetramos al misko tiempo el pump de btc con el dinero de juja de tether y a ver si no se va todo al carallo.
A ver lo que les dura el circo sin que le crezcan los enanos.
Subrealista ver a btc subiendo y todo el top 10 en rojo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Han publicado esto hace unas horas en Twitter. Todo apunta a un fake más que otra cosa, pero no me extrañaria que no lo fuera. Ojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ht tps://te ther.to/tether-service-su spension

The page you were looking for doesn't exist

FAKE

Si fuese cierto, el spread no sería 100$, sino 1000$.

La campaña de FUD contra Bitfinex es ya ridículo. 

El que le preocupe Bitfinex se debería leer esto (es largo de cojones eso sí):

The truth about Bitfinex and Tether...[/QUOTE]


----------



## tixel (26 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ht tps://te ther.to/tether-service-su spension
> 
> The page you were looking for doesn't exist
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Otro chalao rebuznando. Como va a ser de mil chalo, piensas que es el exchangue ese de zimbawe


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Nov 2017)

9.400 $ ya, qué locura.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Es muy facil fakear un pantallazo de una web, y efectivamente esa página ya no existe. Aunque sería muy razonable pensar que Tether hubiera eliminado esa web tan pronto alguien hubiera publicado tener conocimiento de ella.
> 
> Por tanto, son tan posibles la opcion FAKE como la opcion NO FAKE. Y el autor del pantallazo en principio parece bastante creible en Twitter. Aunque puede tratarse de un FUDster profesional.
> 
> ...



Yo en estos casos uso el sentido común, y mi SC me dice que si eso fuese cierto, ¿para qué iba a quitarlo después? :rolleye:.

Esto lo puse yo en el hilo de IOTA el otro día:



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo lo tengo todo en Bitfinex y no estoy preocupado en absoluto.
> 
> Bitfinex ya fue hackeado en el pasado y robaron $72 millones del exchange, acabaron devolviendo todos esos fondos a sus clientes.
> 
> ...


----------



## tixel (26 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo en estos casos uso el sentido común, y mi SC me dice que si eso fuese cierto, ¿para qué iba a quitarlo después? :rolleye:.
> 
> Esto lo puse yo en el hilo de IOTA el otro día:



Por esa regla de 3 nos conformariamos al llegar a 1000€ en btc o en 100.000 o en 1 millón o..
Hay tantos casos de que ganando tanto para que va a hacer eso y lo hace que no llegarían las manos para contarlos.
Cuando el río suena agua lleva y no es solo los tether, es el btc haciendo ath cuando se ve que no hay guebos, es el hackeo del otro día.
Y ya se ve en el ambiente que por mucho ath cada 2 días no veo por aquí tanta alegría, tanto alborozo ni tanto tu the mun.
Y que generen 800 millones al año no significa que tengan unos pufos del doble por ejemplo.


----------



## Divad (26 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Ese tío que escribió eso es un cateto y si sabes qué es una demostración (que lo dudo) verás que no hay ni demostración ni argumento válido. Estoy ayudando en el desarrollo de Lightning asesorando a los de ACINQ y sé de lo que hablo. No como tú que eres un paleto que a lo más que llega es a copypastear lo que encuentea googleando.
> 
> Mucha suerte con tus "inversiones". Tendrías más chances jugando a la ruleta en el casino.



No mientas y más cuando no muestras nada. No basta con vender cuentos y que encima te creas que estás ayudando cuando de tu cara se la sudan lo que digas y hagas. Por ello volvisteis al foro sarnoso... te mandaron los deberes de engatusar gacelas hasta que revienten bitcoin y después vengas haciendo el paripé que te habías equivocado en confiar en core :bla::bla::bla:

Se os ha ocurrido regalar e ir al 50% (en el caso que te lleves los 400BTC) con la lotería universal diaria?
True Flip - International anonymous blockchain lottery

También estuve regalando por burbuja y el fb... Vosotros que váis tan sobrados de pasta podéis despertar a más gente para que entre en criptolandia. Quien acierte 2 bolas, vuelve a escoger número  esto es mejor que invitar a birras ya que os sangran a comisiones...

Menos lamerse el cipote y más hechos.


----------



## Arctic (26 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Subrealista ver a btc subiendo y todo el top 10 en rojo.



Tienes una curiosa vara de medir. Lo que es surrealista es que un tipo que no sabe ni escribir pretenda enseñar al mundo entero lo equivocado que está. Por si fuera poco, con chulería. 
No se puede ser más ridículo y más lamentable, cada día vas a peor y la hostia que te vas a meter se va a oir en Sebastopol.


----------



## lewis (26 Nov 2017)




----------



## BlueArrow (26 Nov 2017)




----------



## asilei (26 Nov 2017)

Mientras tanto,
*Global Cripto*
_Market Cap
Nov 2016: 15.000M USD
nov 2017: 290.000M USD
Volumen 24H
Nov 2016: 75M USD
nov 2017: 10.000M USD
_
Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

*Solo BTC*
_Market Cap
Nov 2016: 12.000M USD
nov 2017: 145.000M USD
Volumen 24H
Nov 2016: 12M USD
nov 2017: 1.200M USD
Precio BTC-USD
Nov 2016: 750 USD
nov 2017: 9.000 USD
_
Market Capitalization - Blockchain
USD Exchange Trade Volume - Blockchain
BTC to USD: Bitcoin to US Dollar Market Price - Blockchain

Los indicadores principales de precio y por lo tanto market cap han multiplicado x10, el volumen x100


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Por esa regla de 3 *nos conformariamos al llegar a 1000€ en btc* o en 100.000 o en 1 millón o..
> Hay tantos casos de que ganando tanto para que va a hacer eso y lo hace que no llegarían las manos para contarlos.
> Cuando el río suena agua lleva y no es solo los tether, es el btc haciendo ath cuando se ve que no hay guebos, es el hackeo del otro día.
> Y ya se ve en el ambiente que por mucho ath cada 2 días no veo por aquí tanta alegría, tanto alborozo ni tanto tu the mun.
> Y que generen 800 millones al año no significa que tengan unos pufos del doble por ejemplo.



¿Tú te arriesgarías a perder un negocio que genera 800$ millones al año?¿Realmente necesitarías emitir Tethers para inflar el precio del Bitcoin?¿Te arriesgarías a ir a la cárcel incluso?

¿Y porqué iba a inflar el precio del Bitcoin en vez de las altcoins, donde por el mismo dinero se inflaría cien veces más que el bitcoin?

Tomando como referencia el order book de Bitfinex, para inflar el precio del Bitcoin un 10%, hace falta 37 millones de dólares ó unos 4000 bitcoins.

En cambio, si cogemos por ejemplo otra cripto, por ejemplo EOS, tan solo necesitas 1 millón de dólares para inflarlo un 10%.

Es decir con el mismo dinero que inflas el bitcoin un 10%, en EOS lo inflas un 370%. 

Tu teoría flaquea por todos lados. :rolleye:


----------



## p_pin (26 Nov 2017)

Es falso que Bitfinex "tire" del precio

De los 5 primeros con más volúmen, 2 tienen un precio mayor, y precisamente sn dos exchanges que no manejan tether, si no dólares y won coreanos:

captura de este momento






Luego a parte hay ya más de una decena de exchanges "menores" en los que btc ya cotiza a +10.000

Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## paketazo (26 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Cometes el error de pensar que todo el volumen del exchange proviene de clientes/usuarios. Me sorprende tu ingenuidad porque te tenía por alguien con conocimientos más profundos de cómo funciona esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho, yo diría que incluso hasta el 50% de los volúmenes de los exchangers lo generan ellos mismos con cuentas encubiertas.

No es nada nuevo, en bolsa se hace desde siempre para engañar en los movimientos que se suponen más consolidados gracias a los volúmenes.

Los únicos que saben el incremento real de fiat que se incorpora son los propios exchangers mediante sus cuentas bancarias de enlace...todo lo demás es muy opinable.

Un saludo, y enhorabuena por esos 9500$ a los holders...que esos sí son reales.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Nov 2017)

Los proximos 3 forks de Bitcoin (un nuevo intento de segwi2x)

https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@kingdavidharp/the-3-upcoming-bitcoin-forks


----------



## p_pin (26 Nov 2017)

Otra vez la misma cantinela...

Si yo, cliente, quiero vender un btc a 9.000 y hay una orden por ese precio, si fuera falsa, la orden no se ejecutaría. Si se ejecuta es que es "verdadera", se produce el intercambio. 
Y si la orden fuera a mercado (y la del book fuera falsa) directamente buscaría el precio siguiente inferior, si realmente hubiera tantas órdenes falsas, unas pocas órdenes a mercado hundirían la cotización constantemente. Y en un momento bajista directamente fundiría el gráfico, pero eso no ocurre. 

Yo creo que hay operaciones de relleno, tanto en "órdenes" como en "compra-ventas", pero no pueden afectar al precio sin riesgo. Y el riesgo es la inversión: comprarle a otro y vender a un precio superior, si te compras a ti mismo no hay riesgo, aunque la comisión sea cero, no hay inversión. Y para que el precio aumente tienen que existir intercambios REALES, por que si una orden no tiene la intención de comprar a otro que no seas a ti mismo la "estrategia" fracasa en el momento en que un usuario pone una orden delante de la "falsa"...

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 20:10 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Los proximos 3 forks de Bitcoin (un nuevo intento de segwi2x)
> 
> https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@kingdavidharp/the-3-upcoming-bitcoin-forks



Superbitcoin? BCash plus? b2x 2º intento?

Suena a trolleo :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (26 Nov 2017)

Y bitcoin cash, bitcoin gold, bitcoin Diamond no suenan a troleo? 

Superbitcoin se aprovecha de las funciones de BTC que están por venir:

Super Bitcoin

Tiene (copiado de su web):
- Smart Contract
- Lightening Network (no saben ni escribirlo bien)
- Zero-knowledge proofs
- Bigger Blocks

What is Super Bitcoin?

"It’s an experiment, trying to implement promising solutions that the community has been proposing. "


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Nov 2017)

Más shitforks = más bitcoñitos frescos a la saca


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Nov 2017)

Es la moda de los forks. En vez de hacer una altcoin nueva, con una cadena de bloques desde cero, cogen la más fuerte y la forkean, a sabiendas de que la mayor parte de la pasta está en ella y que los tenedores de la misma querrán dinero gratis. Es decir, ¿para qué empezar un negocio desde cero si puedes "comprar" gratis uno ya consolidado con toda su "clientela" incluida?


----------



## sirpask (26 Nov 2017)

The Lightning Network is a Bitcoin Cache. Not to be confused with Bitcache or Bcash. * https://twitter.com/MediumSqueeze/status/934557411851063296


----------



## Claudius (26 Nov 2017)

paradise-papers-hint-at-underlying-connection-between-tether-and-bitfinex

Paradise Papers Hint at Underlying Connection Between Tether and Bitfinex


----------



## tixel (26 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Tú te arriesgarías a perder un negocio que genera 800$ millones al año?¿Realmente necesitarías emitir Tethers para inflar el precio del Bitcoin?¿Te arriesgarías a ir a la cárcel incluso?
> 
> ¿Y porqué iba a inflar el precio del Bitcoin en vez de las altcoins, donde por el mismo dinero se inflaría cien veces más que el bitcoin?
> 
> ...



No flojea nada. El tema de que pueden estar empufados te los pasas por el forro. Menudas tesis donde nos pasamos las premisas por el forro.
Que btc está manipuladisimo está tan claro que la mitad del foro no decía esta boca es mía haciendo ath día si día no. Y eso sin meternos en volumenes ficticios.
Eso de que hacen 800 kilos al año te los sacas de lo mismo que el resto, del medio de las piernas.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 22:03 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Es la moda de los forks. En vez de hacer una altcoin nueva, con una cadena de bloques desde cero, cogen la más fuerte y la forkean, a sabiendas de que la mayor parte de la pasta está en ella y que los tenedores de la misma querrán dinero gratis. Es decir, ¿para qué empezar un negocio desde cero si puedes "comprar" gratis uno ya consolidado con toda su "clientela" incluida?



A mi eso en sí no me parece mal, fue lo que hicieron los de cash, y hay muchas más airdrops. Lo que es un cachondeo es que salgan ahora todos, no canta nada, pero lo wue demuestra es la debilidad de core y de que no tienen nada, porque ese no es su objetivo y lo único que queda es tirar de precio y que las demás no suban a las barbas, caso de cash, y de ahí tanto fork, tanto ath y tanto pump a gold.
Y despues otros hablando de que a los de bitfinex ni les va ni les vienes y que ya están montados y no se que más historias para no dormir.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 22:04 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> paradise-papers-hint-at-underlying-connection-between-tether-and-bitfinex
> 
> Paradise Papers Hint at Underlying Connection Between Tether and Bitfinex



Y la mierda que aún tendrá que salir. Btc ya esta en la mierda as usual inherente a los negocios as usual tan anglos ellos.


----------



## Divad (26 Nov 2017)

Que las cuentas bitcoñeras sean millonarias no significa que los propietarios lo sean en la realidad. Virtualmente SÍ, realmente lo dudo mucho... Antes invitaban a 100 birras con mucho orgullo y sacando pecho... Ahora que alardean de millones dan palmas ::

De igual modo que ahora hacen creer que tienen millones... El momento menos pensado pueden valer 0. 

Lo mejor que deseo para todos es que todas las chapas valgan millones y todas hagan mínimo 3HF al año.





Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (26 Nov 2017)

Twitter

Aclaratorio del anterior:

Twitter


----------



## orbeo (26 Nov 2017)

Alguien podría explicar el porqué de este tipo de velas? 

Es por falta de volumen? Porque no se casan los precios?


----------



## bmbnct (26 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien podría explicar el porqué de este tipo de velas?
> 
> Es por falta de volumen? Porque no se casan los precios?



Aquí no aparecen:

Bitfinex BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom

Será cosa del Blockfolio.


----------



## orbeo (26 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Aquí no aparecen:
> 
> Bitfinex BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom
> 
> Será cosa del Blockfolio.



Debe ser eso. Gracias por la app por cierto.


----------



## bubbler (26 Nov 2017)

9500$, una subida vertical... 

¿De verdad pensáis que habrá otra subida expo.superior? o superior, o mantiene?... No, hay que vender, corrige y volver a entrar, pero mantener...

Esto es lo que están haciendo remonster, mojón, ninfoblade y demás, peeeeero no lo dicen al resto de tontos que siguen a pie juntillas a estos especuladores (pq son eso, y no está mal), lo que está mal es la manipulación que realizan para desarrollar esa especulación que otros profesionales hacen por otros medios.


----------



## tixel (26 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Que las cuentas bitcoñeras sean millonarias no significa que los propietarios lo sean en la realidad. Virtualmente SÍ, realmente lo dudo mucho... Antes invitaban a 100 birras con mucho orgullo y sacando pecho... Ahora que alardean de millones dan palmas ::
> 
> De igual modo que ahora hacen creer que tienen millones... El momento menos pensado pueden valer 0.
> 
> ...



Y todo por los hijos de puta de core. Si btc todavía aspirase a ser la moneda mundial para todo por ser mejor dinero que el resto habría mogollón de tiendas,negocios y servicios en que podriamos gastar nuestros btc.
Con las comisones y el resto como está es imposible y al final nos canalizan a ser ricos en la pantalla o pasar por el aro de siempre.
Lo que tenemos es una moneda que sus usuarios no usan, porque es imposible y la tienen guardada en el calcetín y esa moneda por algún motivo vale 9000$ y no es una burbuja.
Nunca pense que diría estas cosas de bitcoin, pero es uqe no me refiero a él, me refiero a btc.


----------



## djun (26 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Los proximos 3 forks de Bitcoin (un nuevo intento de segwi2x)
> 
> https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@kingdavidharp/the-3-upcoming-bitcoin-forks



The 3 Upcoming Bitcoin fork(approximate dates):

*Super Bitcoin(SBTC)* - Dec 17, 2017 Block number: 498888
Super Bitcoin

*Bitcoin cash plus(BCP)* - Jan 2, 18 Block number: 501407
Bitcoin Cash Plus - The Best Money in the World

*Segwit2x(B2X)* - Jan 28, 18 reattempt


----------



## tixel (26 Nov 2017)

Y otra cosita. Asi que llegue a 10k, me parece que mucha gente va a deshacer posiciones. Lo mismo habia pasado cuando llego a 1k e inmediatamente despues explotó MTGox ya veremos si no se monta ahora la misma fiesta con bitfinex, los tethers, los de cme con la caña abajo, el baneo a los yankis, los ataque ddos, el hackeo y su puta madre. Ya hay muchas ordenes colocadas a 9900 y por ahí y en reddit suena a maricón el último. 
Lo que no me cuadra de esto que acabo de poner es que bitfinex pumpeando como está pumpeando el precio cuanto más se acerca a 10000 más parece un suicida si lo de arriba fuera cierto, lo que me lleva a la siguiente teoría. No llega a 10k, quedará tonteando por 9 y pico antes de ir abajo. Ya veremos.


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Nov 2017)

Lo siento tixel, pero tus deseos de ver fracasar a Core no pueden cambiar la realidad. 

Bitcoin es un transatlántico gigantesco con rumbo fijo, y tú, que eres un pececillo cualquiera, por más que te choques contra su casco, no vas a poder variar su rumbo ni una millonésima de grado. Bitcoin es demasiado masivo y su inercia es brutal.

Aprende a vivir con la realidad tal cual es, será mejor para tu salud física y mental.


----------



## bubbler (26 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Lo siento tixel, pero tus deseos de ver fracasar a Core no pueden cambiar la realidad.
> 
> *Bitcoin es un transatlántico gigantesco con rumbo fijo*, y tú, que eres un pececillo cualquiera, por más que te choques contra su casco, no vas a poder variar su rumbo ni una millonésima de grado. Bitcoin es demasiado masivo y su inercia es brutal.
> 
> Aprende a vivir con la realidad tal cual es, será mejor para tu salud física y mental.


----------



## tixel (26 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Lo siento tixel, pero tus deseos de ver fracasar a Core no pueden cambiar la realidad.
> 
> Bitcoin es un transatlántico gigantesco con rumbo fijo, y tú, que eres un pececillo cualquiera, por más que te choques contra su casco, no vas a poder variar su rumbo ni una millonésima de grado. Bitcoin es demasiado masivo y su inercia es brutal.
> 
> Aprende a vivir con la realidad tal cual es, será mejor para tu salud física y mental.



Lo mismo decían del Titanic. Y también deberías leer la Biblia a un tal David y Goliat
PD:Y Core fracasará


----------



## Rajoy (26 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> 9500$, una subida vertical...
> 
> ¿De verdad pensáis que habrá otra subida expo.superior? o superior, o mantiene?... No, hay que vender, corrige y volver a entrar, pero mantener...



Para reyes me pido troles que sepan articular frases y refranes con sentido. A este estoy por cambiarle el nick.

Es el vecino el que elige al alcalde y es el alcalde el que quiere que sean los vecinos el alcalde ...


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo mismo decían del Titanic. Y también deberías leer la Biblia a un tal David y Goliat



La Biblia es seguramente 90% de ficción e historias de otras culturas (sumeria, acadia, egicpia, etc) toqueteadas y recicladas. No te fíes mucho de ella.

La comparación sería mejor hacerla, más que con David y Goliat, con una bacteria y un brontosaurio.


----------



## tixel (27 Nov 2017)

En reddit comentando lo mismo que comente yo aquí. Que raro los pocos mensajes de fieras del trading hablando del peazo rally que se está marcando el btc. Muy significativo como ya había dicho, pero ahora reforzado-

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 00:05 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> La Biblia es seguramente 90% de ficción e historias de otras culturas (sumeria, acadia, egicpia, etc) toqueteadas y recicladas. No te fíes mucho de ella.
> 
> La comparación sería mejor hacerla, más que con David y Goliat, con una bacteria y un brontosaurio.



La Biblia es palabra de Dios, un libro revelado o tampoco sabes eso. ¿Sabes como es la b con la a, ya?


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> En reddit comentando lo mismo que comente yo aquí. Que raro los pocos mensajes de fieras del trading hablando del peazo rally que se está marcando el btc. Muy significativo como ya había dicho, pero ahora reforzado-
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 00:05 ----------
> 
> ...



¡Ofú!, ya me lo dejas todo claro...

¡Suerte con lo tuyo!


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2017)

Me voy un fin de semana y me encuentro esto... me voy a tener que ir más fines de semana.


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin tiene margen de subida hasta la 1-2 semana de diciembre, después ya podéis comenzar a fumar hierba de la buena para superar la volatilidad con alegría ::


----------



## tixel (27 Nov 2017)

A mi lo que me jode es como va a afectar al resto. A ver si de una puta vez nos desacoplamos de ese muerto que es core y empiezan a sacar pares bch-xxx xmr-xxx dash-xxx eth-xxx etc

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 00:41 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Bitcoin tiene margen de subida hasta la 1-2 semana de diciembre, después ya podéis comenzar a fumar hierba de la buena para superar la volatilidad con alegría ::



Andan en r/bitcoinmarkets con la mitad de los mensajes con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Lo mismo que preparé mi plan de huida de btc y poco le falto para no irse a tomar por culo sino llega a ser el ddos al exchange koreano y me salió de puta madre, ahora me parece que hay que preparar un plan para salir del mundo cripto por una temporada y consolidar ganancias. La otra opción es hacer como hasta ahora y no preocuparme por ellas hasta el verano por lo menos.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 00:42 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> ¡Ofú!, ya me lo dejas todo claro...
> 
> ¡Suerte con lo tuyo!



Ya te digo el a,b, c que te lo aprendan en la escuela y con lo resabiao que eres no creo que ni ahí te lo enseñen.
La suerte la vas a necesitar tú, yo la llevo conmigo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Con las comisones y el resto como está es imposible y al final nos canalizan a ser ricos en la pantalla o pasar por el aro de siempre.
> Lo que tenemos es una moneda que sus usuarios no usan, porque es imposible y la tienen guardada en el calcetín y esa moneda por algún motivo vale 9000$ y no es una burbuja.



moneda mundial no....oro digital mejor 8:

La falla de SegWit2x confirma el estado de Bitcoin como oro digital







---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 01:06 ----------




Rajoy dijo:


> Para reyes me pido troles que sepan articular frases y refranes con sentido. A este estoy por cambiarle el nick.
> 
> Es el vecino el que elige al alcalde y es el alcalde el que quiere que sean los vecinos el alcalde ...



ese es bubbler Alias "BiTcoin Axa Seguros" ::


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Más shitforks = más bitcoñitos frescos a la saca



Tengan cuidado ahí afuera

[Youtube]-k2cY4xgMNY[/Youtube]


----------



## bavech (27 Nov 2017)

Nuestro Bitcoin es muy hambriento, cada día come más FIAT ¿cuando comenzara a comerse a Etherum y a las moneditas de juguete?

Rootstock está trabajando en una cadena lateral de BTC en la que los usuarios podrán utilizar herramientas de Ethereum en Bitcoin por primera vez, esto sera solo el comienzo, luego saldrá Lumino "Transaction Compression Protocol" que hará posible 2.000 transacciones por segundo on-Chain y hasta 20.000 t/s off-Chain

Estas maravillas utilizaran SBTC Smart Bit Coin como moneda, que no sera una nueva moneda ni fork, será una cadena lateral pegada a BTC por lo tanto siempre 1SMTC=1BTC con solo 10 segundos de confirmación.. esperen que ya estoy babeando y mojé el teclado..

SBTC utilizara como algoritmo de minado proof-of-work SHA256D osea el mismo que BTC, los mineros podrán minar las 2 cadenas al mismo tiempo sin deteriorar la potencia de minado del BTC.

El 30% de los mineros ya trabaja con RSK y el 50% restante planea unirse, por lo que esperan tener más del 51% de minado..

Las carteras tendrán 40 caracteres hexadecimales.

Pese a ser relativamente nuevo, Rootstock ya ha conseguido 1 millón de dólares en su última ronda de financiación por parte del Digital Currency Group (DGC)

Muy interesante leer FAQ completo y ver como se protejeran de un ataque masivo de los usuarios gracias a gas o un ataque de los mineros.

Todo muy interesante y de TERROR para los tenedores de Alts, fork, etc..
pero ¿para cuando? diciembre 2017? ¿alguien a leido fechas?, también creo que todo esto pensaban hacerlo sobre SegWit2x pero de eso ni rastro..


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Tengan cuidado ahí afuera


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Nov 2017)

Tenemos los 10.000 USD a tiro de piedra. Menuda noche. Menos mal que mañana no tengo que trabajar. Igual llegamos a los 10K antes de que amanezca en Europa.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Nov 2017)

venga, la cuenta de la vieja hodler

$9525.30-BTC
$1678.21-BCH
$365.16	-BTG
--------------
*$11568.67*

yo todavia no he vendido ninguna....


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> venga, la cuenta de la vieja hodler
> 
> $9525.30-BTC
> $1678.21-BCH
> ...



Te dejas los diamonds, que a falta de una cotización oficial, si tomamos el precio de los futuros, están a unos 66.10 USD. Son calderilla, pero algo son.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Nov 2017)

*BTC / USD*
Si bien los osos tuvieron la oportunidad de frenar el rally en Bitcoin, no pudieron capitalizarlo. Como resultado, la tendencia alcista se mantiene intacta y fuerte.







Después de consolidarse durante los últimos cinco días, Bitcoin ha reanudado su tendencia alcista. Los osos tienen una última oportunidad de detener el rally en la línea de resistencia del canal; sin embargo, el patrón del gráfico apunta a una posible ruptura.

A pesar de que la divergencia negativa en el RSI todavía está intacta, una ruptura del canal invalidará el patrón, porque el RSI tenderá más alto.

¿Cuáles son los objetivos con los que podemos trabajar?

Es probable que algunos osos intenten atenuar el rompimiento del canal en torno a la marca de los $ 8,750. Por encima de esto, el próximo objetivo es $ 9,000 y $ 9,969.13.

Nuestra visión alcista se invalidará si la moneda digital baja de la línea de resistencia del canal y rompe por debajo de los niveles de $ 7,400. Hasta entonces, la tendencia alcista en Bitcoin permanece intacta.


----------



## Emeregildo (27 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Te dejas los diamonds, que a falta de una cotización oficial, si tomamos el precio de los futuros, están a unos 66.10 USD. Son calderilla, pero algo son.



De calderilla nada. La distribución es por cada 1BTC=10 BTD


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> De calderilla nada. La distribución es por cada 1BTC=10 BTD



¡¡¡No jodas!!!


----------



## tastas (27 Nov 2017)




----------



## Nailuj2000 (27 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Te dejas los diamonds, que a falta de una cotización oficial, si tomamos el precio de los futuros, están a unos 66.10 USD. Son calderilla, pero algo son.



Como calderilla también están los Bitcores (BTX), que es una shit muy curiosa: cada lunes te dan un 10% de lo que tengas en cada dirección que hayas dado de alta en su airdrop (simplemente firmando un mensaje con tu clave pública).

Cuando los pillé, en septiembre, estaban a 2 ó 3 dólares cada uno, y ya van por mas de treinta. 

Lo del 10% estarán haciendolo mientras les queden BTX en una dirección en la que aun les quedan mas de 5millones, y supongo que cuando se les vayan acabando será el momento de volverlos todos a BTC.

Como shitcoin es mucho mas chula que el BTCCrash, jejej.

EDITO: Perdón por el offtopic


----------



## tixel (27 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> moneda mundial no....oro digital mejor 8:
> 
> La falla de SegWit2x confirma el estado de Bitcoin como oro digital
> 
> ...



Y con los fúturos pues igual de manipulado que el oro físico. Lo del oro digital suena muy bonito, pero ni el oro se usa para pagar nada ahora, ni el bitcoin. Con el oro aún te puedes hacer una joya, una cadena, una cruz, con el bitcoin nada.
Bitcoin core es un timo que ha convertido a p2p cash system en eso

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 08:55 ----------




bavech dijo:


> Nuestro Bitcoin es muy hambriento, cada día come más FIAT ¿cuando comenzara a comerse a Etherum y a las moneditas de juguete?
> 
> Rootstock está trabajando en una cadena lateral de BTC en la que los usuarios podrán utilizar herramientas de Ethereum en Bitcoin por primera vez, esto sera solo el comienzo, luego saldrá Lumino "Transaction Compression Protocol" que hará posible 2.000 transacciones por segundo on-Chain y hasta 20.000 t/s off-Chain
> 
> ...



Esto es otro cuento como el de la LN. Llevan hablando de rockstock no se sabe cuanto tiempo y de vez en cuando sale alguién descubriendo la polvora como tú. Cuando salga eso, si al final lo hace, eth tendrá caster y POS y ya veremos cuanto vale. No creo que el resto de las alt les inquiete mucho que digamos, una plataforma de smart contracts que se tiene que poner a punto, hacer todos los contratos, necesidad de oraculos y gobernanza y que aquello no falle. Vete esperando
Casi apostaría que eth supera en precio a btc antes de que se imponga eso.
Yo ya se que os teneis que autoconvencer de que btc vale 8000€, pero despertad aquello no vale nada como Yahoo no pinta ya nada en Internet y fue la primera.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 09:01 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Tenemos los 10.000 USD a tiro de piedra. Menuda noche. Menos mal que mañana no tengo que trabajar. Igual llegamos a los 10K antes de que amanezca en Europa.



Cuanto antes llegueís a 10000 antes empieza el descenso a los infiernos. Ahora lo que teneís que hacer es soltarle las coins a los novatos a 9800, como buen esquema Ponzi y a ver cuanto aguanta. Los "listos" saldrán antés.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 09:03 ----------




tastas dijo:


>



Joder, esto va a ser como lo de Terra en esteroides como dicen los hdp anglos.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 09:09 ----------

Por cierto esta noche otros 20 millones de tethers a la buchaca.


----------



## tixel (27 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin, quien te ha visto y quien te ve. De gente que quería cambiar el mundo, a una simple agencia de viajes a la luna llena de pasajeros sobornados con FIAT.
De todas maneras, de siempre se supo que iba a ser una lucha dura y barriobajera. La manera elegida, una vez que el FUD de la prensa esta vez no causaba impacto ha sido secuestrando btc. Que se lo queden, nosotros ya nos hemos marchado a la temporalmente llamada bitcoin cash. Si secuestran esta, tenemos más.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Nov 2017)

Acerca de Bitcoin Diamond:

Bitcoin Diamond is a scam of epic proportions


----------



## tixel (27 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Acerca de Bitcoin Diamond:
> 
> Bitcoin Diamond is a scam of epic proportions



Bueno ya, eso se sabía antés de que saliese. Igual que gold. Lo significativo es que salgan justo ahora que bch está abriendo los ojos a mucha gente y haciendo daño de veras a btc.
Esta gente no cree en la competición, ni en el bien común ni en nada como el ateo tarado (bluearrow creo) que me escribio arriba y utilizan cualquier tactica para salirse con la suya, cueste lo que cueste.
Pero mientras haya creyentes, gente que cree en el bitcoin de Satoshi no van a poder hacer gran cosa.
Los que ganen dinero con btc, disfrutad el momento, al final esto es una carrera de fondo y el tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## Arctic (27 Nov 2017)

Entro en la página de Bitcoin gold para buscar info sobre cómo vender y para abrir boca me encuentro un aviso de seguridad. Viene a decir que el programa que han suministrado desde su propia web los últimos días estaba comprometido y buscaba robar claves privadas. 
Hay alguna opción de vender esta porquería sin necesidad de instalar programas sospechosos? 

Gracias.


----------



## tastas (27 Nov 2017)

Una opción era haber tenido un Trezor con los bitcoins ahí en el momento de la escisión. Ahora, para evitar riesgos, necesitarías enviar tus btc a otra cartera y utilizar las claves privadas originales en gold para mover los bitcoin gold sin riesgo de que te roben los bitcoins. Para evitar instalar software que te pueda atacar de otro modo, además de lo anterior, deberías usar un live usb de linux o algo similar.
Digo mover a otra cartera y no dirección porque si se conoce una clave privada de una cartera determinística, se compromete toda la cartera. Lo leí hace tiempo y no sé dónde, pero creo que no se recuerda lo suficiente. Que me corrija alguien si me equivoco.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2017)

Lo de las escisiones, a nivel de marketing es para estudiarlo. 

Es como la Fanta o la Coca-cola. Cuando sacan nuevos sabores pues vale... pero al final la original es la que más triunfa. Por supuesto que la Coca-cola zero o sin cafeina tiene su nicho de mercado, pero no es como el caso de la original.


----------



## Arctic (27 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Una opción era haber tenido un Trezor con los bitcoins ahí en el momento de la escisión. Ahora, para evitar riesgos, necesitarías enviar tus btc a otra cartera y utilizar las claves privadas originales en gold para mover los bitcoin gold sin riesgo de que te roben los bitcoins. Para evitar instalar software que te pueda atacar de otro modo, deberías usar un live usb de linux o algo similar.
> Digo mover a otra cartera y no dirección porque si se conoce una clave privada de una cartera determinística, se compromete toda la cartera. Lo leí hace tiempo y no sé dónde, pero creo que no se recuerda lo suficiente. Que me corrija alguien si me equivoco.



Lo de mover los BTC lo tengo claro, igual que lo hice en su día con cash. Entonces utilicé el monedero ElectronCash. Cuál sería el comparable con Bitcoin Gold? El de su propia página o hay otro?


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

La otra cara de los HF es que están monitorizando las cuentas activas...
Lost Bitcoins: 4 Million Bitcoins Gone Forever Study Says | Fortune


----------



## PepitoFrito (27 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Simplemente vacia la dirección de BTC y BCH, y después importa la clave privada en Coinomi dentro de la cartera de BTG.
> 
> Desde el propio Coinomi puedes luego cambiar los BTG por cualquier otra crypto.
> 
> Es lo más sencillo.



¿También se pueden obtener BTG con los BCH que tuvieras antes del fork?


----------



## ertitoagus (27 Nov 2017)

Por cierto, lo de kraken empieza a oler realmente mal, a pesar de que juren y perjuren que para el 2 de diciembre lo arreglan todo en la plataforma "nueva"....


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Como calderilla también están los Bitcores (BTX), que es una shit muy curiosa: cada lunes te dan un 10% de lo que tengas en cada dirección que hayas dado de alta en su airdrop (simplemente firmando un mensaje con tu clave pública).




Un 10% no, es un 3% cada lunes. En diciembre subirá a un 4%


----------



## Claudius (27 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La otra cara de los HF es que están monitorizando las cuentas activas...
> Lost Bitcoins: 4 Million Bitcoins Gone Forever Study Says | Fortune



Así es, nadie lo había destacado.. Es una forma de averiguar que cuentas pueden estar muertas, para hacer estimaciones de btc en circulación. 
El amigo Bitcoñero liquidó su cartera en Agosto, de la dirección que publicó.

Así que hasta agosto estaba vivo, en el Caribe con Curro.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 14:31 ----------



En otro orden de cosas De 'Luke sky walker-Core'
Twitter


----------



## tastas (27 Nov 2017)

De hecho Manfred Karrer, principal desarrollador de Bisq, es muy contrario a estos forks no sólo en cuanto a su filosofía sino porque pueden dañar a BTC en su conjunto, al poner en peligro la privacidad de los usuarios. Aún así, Bisq acaba de meter BCH entre sus shitcoins a intercambiar por las criptomonedas base que a día de hoy creo que son LTC y DASH.
Por eso he insistido en que esto de los forks no es dinero gratis, ni de lejos.
A medida que sube el precio más necesario es tener estas cosas en cuenta.


----------



## Pirro (27 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Menos mal que hay foreros como Tixel y Nico que hablan sin tapujos sobre bitcoin :-D... Si yo llegase ahora aquí sería fácilmente manipulable por todas estas luces de colores y "to da moons". En cambio al leer a Nico y Tixel empiezo a pensar fríamente y veo la realidad, una tecnología casposa, que consume más que la silla eléctrica de San Quintín, con theters de por medio y exchanges manipulando a placer...
> 
> Pobre de mí, podría ser uno de esos pobres incautos ludópatas que paga por bitcoin 9000 dólares. :-D....



Llevas aquí desde que estaba a $1000, pero no fuiste uno de esos ludópatas que pagó $1000 por un Bitcoin y ahora el único consuelo que te queda es no ser uno de esos ludópatas que pagó $9000 por un Bitcoin.

Muy razonable.


----------



## SOY (27 Nov 2017)

*Enésimo aviso de burbuja*

Un bitcoin es parecido al dólar o al euro de papel, todos ellos depende de otro para tener una plasmación en mundo real. El único uso real del bitcoin es ser "gastado", es decir, intercambiado por bienes o servicios del mundo real. Todo lo demás es imaginación y falsa sensación de valor y seguridad. 

Pero... aquí estamos con un bitcoin a casi 10.000€. El brillo de sus promesas eclipsan todas sus sombras. La mera posibilidad de ser intercambiado es considerada como garante de valor. La avaricia y la sin razón dominan en el campo de juego. Nadie parece ser consciente de lo que es en realidad una criptomoneda... promesas bajo una capa de gran complejidad matemática. 

Ahora mismo el "bitcoin" es una burbuja especulativa que crece movida por la avaricia y que nadie dude que explotará y veremos la fase de pánico (suicidios incluidos). ¿Por qué?. Por que... ¿Qué es un bitcoin?. ¿Por qué tiene valor?. ¿Qué pasaría si nadie quisiera comprarlo?. Después de todo, un bitcoin no es nada más que promesas... que pueden costar muy caras.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2017)

Para los agoreros del hilo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Lo de mover los BTC lo tengo claro, igual que lo hice en su día con cash. Entonces utilicé el monedero ElectronCash. Cuál sería el comparable con Bitcoin Gold? El de su propia página o hay otro?



En la web oficial de Bitcoin Gold tienes listados 4 o 5 monederos compatibles.


----------



## tixel (27 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> De hecho Manfred Karrer, principal desarrollador de Bisq, es muy contrario a estos forks no sólo en cuanto a su filosofía sino porque pueden dañar a BTC en su conjunto, al poner en peligro la privacidad de los usuarios. Aún así, Bisq acaba de meter BCH entre sus shitcoins a intercambiar por las criptomonedas base que a día de hoy creo que son LTC y DASH.
> Por eso he insistido en que esto de los forks no es dinero gratis, ni de lejos.
> A medida que sube el precio más necesario es tener estas cosas en cuenta.



Los forks están contemplados desde el minuto 0 y son un mecanismo cojonudo contra secuestros como el caso de btc, pero no tiene sentido hacerlos por hacer, aún así no pasa nada, el tiempo acaba poniendo a cada uno en su sitio y el mercado dirá si vale algo o no.
A quien está jodiendo esto es a bch claramente, y no es casual que hayan sallido justo ahora, a btc ya lo están pumpeando con los ethers en bitfinex yendo 100$ arriba que el resto para q les joda nada.
Los que os van a poner el culo tibio van a ser los de cme el próximo día 11. A disfrutarlo.


----------



## SOY (27 Nov 2017)

Teóricamente, el número máximo de criptomonedas distintas es... INFINITO. Ergo, teóricamente, el precio de un bitcoin tiende a CERO inexorablemente.

Pero Bitcoin es especial... eh. Hasta el infinito y más allá!
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tixel (27 Nov 2017)

SOY dijo:


> *Enésimo aviso de burbuja*
> 
> Un bitcoin es parecido al dólar o al euro de papel, todos ellos depende de otro para tener una plasmación en mundo real. El único uso real del bitcoin es ser "gastado", es decir, intercambiado por bienes o servicios del mundo real. Todo lo demás es imaginación y falsa sensación de valor y seguridad.
> 
> ...



No van a tardar mucho en enterarse. Eso si, espero que no salpiquen mucho. Hay monedas que se espera que tengan utilidad ya, como bch o dash y monedas que no se usan y que no tienen ninguna utilidad pero se espera que a base de movidas rocambolescas tengan utilidad no se sabe cuando, pero no pronto.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 15:50 ----------




SOY dijo:


> Teóricamente, el número máximo de criptomonedas distintas es... INFINITO. Ergo, teóricamente, el precio de un bitcoin tiende a CERO inexorablemente.
> 
> Pero Bitcoin es especial... eh. Hasta el infinito y más allá!
> .
> ...



Hay un infinito número teórico de criptos pero no hay infinito número de criptomonedas con unas caracteristicas determinadas. Puedes decir q se pueden sacar más con esas mismas caracteristicas, pero por eso mismo, al no aportar nada no valdrán nada porque no aportan ninguna ventaja sobre lo que hay.


----------



## remonster (27 Nov 2017)

SOY dijo:


> Teóricamente, el número máximo de criptomonedas distintas es... INFINITO. Ergo, teóricamente, el precio de un bitcoin tiende a CERO inexorablemente.
> 
> Pero Bitcoin es especial... eh. Hasta el infinito y más allá!
> .
> ...



Aún estamos con eso? Joer...Spielzug resucitando...

Mira, esto se sabe desde hace siglos:

1/2+1/4+1/8+1/16+...=1

Aquí tienes una suma infinita de capitalizaciones que suma finito.

Se te puede perdonar porque muchos economistas aún no lo han entendido....


----------



## tixel (27 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Aún estamos con eso? Joer...Spielzug resucitando...
> 
> Mira, esto se sabe desde hace siglos:
> 
> ...



Ya lo que pasa es que ese 1, la unidad puede valer 0. No lo creo, pero una cosa no quita la otra.

Al grano, ¡Más madera! Otros 50 millones más de tether hoy. Hay que seguir echando carbón que se nos apaga la maquina antes del 11.
OmnExplorer.info - Address Lookup


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Se te puede perdonar porque muchos economistas aún no lo han entendido....



En cambio los economistas de BTC sí han entendido que el "dinero" para comprar BTC en los exchanges sale del viento.



tixel dijo:


> Ya lo que pasa es que ese 1, la unidad puede valer 0. No lo creo, pero una cosa no quita la otra.
> 
> Al grano, ¡Más madera! Otros 50 millones más de tether hoy. Hay que seguir echando carbón que se nos apaga la maquina antes del 11.
> OmnExplorer.info - Address Lookup



Ya cotiza a 9.620 tethers... digo dólares  El viento es infinito.


----------



## remonster (27 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya lo que pasa es que ese 1, la unidad puede valer 0. No lo creo, pero una cosa no quita la otra.
> 
> Al grano, ¡Más madera! Otros 50 millones más de tether hoy. Hay que seguir echando carbón que se nos apaga la maquina antes del 11.
> OmnExplorer.info - Address Lookup



No puede valer cero porque nadie te va a dar coins por nada. Por qué lo haría? No das una tontorrón

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 16:02 ----------




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> En cambio los economistas de BTC sí han entendido que el "dinero" para comprar BTC en los exchanges sale del viento.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya cotiza a 9.620 tethers... digo dólares  El viento es infinito.



Del viento no...100.000 usuarios nuevos por día en coinbase...tú también acabarás comprando jajajaja


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> No puede valer cero porque nadie te va a dar coins por nada. Por qué lo haría? No das una tontorrón



Por qué nadie iba a querer coins? Ya hemos visto un no-mercado antes, soplapollas.



remonster dijo:


> Del viento no...100.000 usuarios nuevos por día en coinbase...tú también acabarás comprando jajajaja



Buscando a quien colgarle el muerto :XX: :XX: :XX:

En toda Holanda no hay mas de 30 dispuestos a pagar por BTC ... pero solo el 80% de su cotización en unidades de viento 

Ofertas de compra Holanda


----------



## tixel (27 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> No puede valer cero porque nadie te va a dar coins por nada. Por qué lo haría? No das una tontorrón
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 16:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues porque no valen nada está claro, por eso digo que no creo que pase, pero no se porque das cosas por sentadas por tu cara bonita.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 16:09 ----------

Lo de que un exchange saque la maquina de dinero y se ponga a hacer de banco central ya dá buena medida de los caminos en que se está metiendo btc y por contagio el resto. Ahora le metemos futuros y ya tenemos otra mierda mas como el comex y demás morralla.


----------



## SOY (27 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Aún estamos con eso? Joer...Spielzug resucitando...
> 
> Mira, esto se sabe desde hace siglos:
> 
> ...



Se te ha olvidado el denominador.

P = V / D

Pon en V el valor total (el que te de la gana, pero tiene que ser un número finito porque en el planeta Tierra los bienes y servicios son finitos). Ahora pon en D el número total de todas las criptomonedas que pueden existir (teóricamente infinito). ¿A qué tiende P?.

CERO.

No hay vuelta de hoja, el precio de cualquier cosa, que tenga oferta infinita, tiende a cero.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tixel (27 Nov 2017)

El btc en le wall street journal
Bitcoin Surges Past $9,000 in Fastest Thousand-Point Milestone - WSJ

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 16:14 ----------




SOY dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado el denominador.
> 
> P = V / D
> 
> ...



No hay oferta infinita. No le des más vueltas. Y menos así que pasemos por la época de la purga, que llegará.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> ...100.000 usuarios nuevos por día en coinbase...



Tus números no cuadran, mequetrefe.

Mayo del 2017: 7.400.000 usuarios

6 meses después (180 días) según tú deberia haber 18.000.000 más para un total de mas de 25 millones... sin embargo todavía hay poco más de 10.000.000

Coinbase -estadísticas​
salen a 16.000 diarios, tragalefas, no a 100.000



keinur dijo:


> Acabaréis claudicando, pedazo de haters metaleros.



Vosotros a holdear, que esto va p'arriba.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2017)

Yo no entiendo la obsesión de muchos por decir que BTC es basura... de verdad, si es basura, pues peor para nosotros.

Yo no invierto en plata, y no voy al hilo de la plata a decir que es mierda.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo no entiendo la obsesión de muchos por decir que BTC es basura... de verdad, si es basura, pues peor para nosotros.
> 
> Yo no invierto en plata, y no voy al hilo de la plata a decir que es mierda.



Para que tú puedas sacar tus BTCs hacen falta 100 veces más pardillos de los que entraron contigo (suponiendo que hayas comprado a 90). A ver dónde los encuentras.

Por tanto no hablamos de inversiones, sino de una estafa piramidal.


----------



## Pirro (27 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo no entiendo la obsesión de muchos por decir que BTC es basura... de verdad, si es basura, pues peor para nosotros.
> 
> Yo no invierto en plata, y no voy al hilo de la plata a decir que es mierda.



Lo llevo viendo desde que la cosa estaba a $60 allá por un cada vez más lejano 2013.

Muchos necesitan, sin que nadie se los pida, justificar la decisión de no haber entrado a Bitcoin. Realmente no escriben para los demás, sino para sí mismos, a modo de terapia.


----------



## TarasBulba (27 Nov 2017)

No me acuerdo de mi contraseña del wallet de litecoin. Alguien sabe alguna manera de recuperarlas? Son 10 ltc.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Muchos necesitan, sin que nadie se los pida, justificar la decisión de no haber entrado a Bitcoin. Realmente no escriben para los demás, sino para sí mismos, a modo de terapia.



Quizás a precios de antes tu análisis de psicólogo argentino colase. Pero hoy es del dominio público que el tether se crea de la nada y que es el que mueve la cotización del bitcoin, no el dólar. Sabiéndolo hay que se muy insensato para meterse en este embolao.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si te hubieses metido serías millonario desde que tienes conocimiento. No te metiste y ahora estás aquí ::



Ya he puesto como ejemplo la cantidad de personas que están dispuestas a pagar dinero de curso legal por BTC en un pais centroeuropeo. Poco más de 30. 

Entonces, de donde va a salir el dinero para pagaros los millones? 

Ya te lo digo yo. Los exchanges os lo pagarán con sus "bonos" (tether) y a correr. Como la Generalitat :XX:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Da igual que todo se vaya mañana a tomar por culo y el bitcoin valga 0, o que los exchangues manipularan todo... El hecho es que hubo una ventana real para multiplicar por 80 la inversión... Eso es así aunque mañana cierren el chiringuito.



Pues si así lo ves, te recomiendo que tomes parte en todos los esquemas Ponzi que puedas, te harás asquerosamente rico


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene 750BTC o 3850BCH de sobra?
> 
> *Palm Ridge 527*



La web es sospechosamente parecida a la del palacio de Ibiza: Palacio Bardaji Ibiza

Me temo que la máquina de pumpear ahora incluye supuestas ventas de propiedades de lujo "exclusivas" para BTC que nunca se realizan.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La entrada de tu casa si en vez de haber gasta tu dinero en metales hubieses comprado bitcoins :XX:



Para poner fotos de mansiones ajenas no hacen falta muchas neuronas, eh?

Pon la entrada de tu favela para que nos descojonemos un poco, "millonario". Demuestra que vives mejor que nos que no estamos en BTC.


----------



## tastas (27 Nov 2017)

TarasBulba dijo:


> No me acuerdo de mi contraseña del wallet de litecoin. Alguien sabe alguna manera de recuperarlas? Son 10 ltc.



Si me pasas la contraseña te las recupero yo mismo. ::

No copiaste la semilla o el monedero es de antes de que inventaran estas cosas?

Si no tienes el password no te podremos ayudar. Si te pudieramos ayudar nosotros, cualquiera te podría "ayudar" a "recuperarlas" por ti. Prueba con un psiquiatra que te recupere la contraseña por hipnosis.


----------



## Claudius (27 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Tus números no cuadran, mequetrefe.
> 
> Mayo del 2017: 7.400.000 usuarios
> 
> ...



Se ha equivocado, fue una noticia de 100mil en un día altas en Coinbase.
Y 2 veces esa noticia.
Se ha venido arriba.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mucha henbidia veo yo en este hilo :XX:
> 
> Y esto?? *Bloomberg*



No te lo crees ni borracho.


----------



## tastas (27 Nov 2017)

Debate Roger Ver y John Carbalho
you tube.com/watch?v=OJT2CbfHTpo

Telita. Lo estoy viendo de principio a fin.


----------



## Claudius (27 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si te hubieses metido serías millonario desde que tienes conocimiento. No te metiste y ahora estás aquí :: ... Si hubieses entrado a 100 hubieses multiplicado por 80 tu dinero... No son suposiciones, es un hecho, tú hace unos días podrías haber vendido tus bitcoins, no hipotéticamente, sino que así fue, mucha gente los ha vendido a ese precio... En cambio estás con tus onzas de oro quietecitas y sin variación alguna de valor...
> 
> Al menos ten el coraje para reconocer que te equivocaste y tu mala cabeza te ha hecho perder millones ) ... 1000 dólares a 100 el bitcoin supondrían nada menos que 80000 pavos hace días... Ohhh!!!!... :XX:
> 
> Mira bitcoñero, millones de euros a partir de 100.000... No como un "posible", sino materializado y con su fiat en el Caribe, con putas y farlopa...



Quién te ha visto y quien te ve. Cómo Lázaro. )







---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 19:10 ----------




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No te lo crees ni borracho.



Ya verás la campaña de marketing free que va a haber en breve
cortesía del Dr. Cooper & friends en USA extrapolable al resto del mundo.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Para que tú puedas sacar tus BTCs hacen falta 100 veces más pardillos de los que entraron contigo (suponiendo que hayas comprado a 90). A ver dónde los encuentras.
> 
> Por tanto no hablamos de inversiones, sino de una estafa piramidal.



Mira, yo entre a unos 300$ y hace ya años que recuperé lo que metí. Creo en las criptomonedas; no te digo que tenga que ser el BTC... pero que las criptomonedas van a ser parte de la sociedad del futuro, dudas ninguna.

Lo de la estafa piramidal es el mantra que se repete aquí ad-eternum y se cae por todos los lados. Una nueva tecnología no puede ser una estafa piramidal... solo porque esa nueva tecnología sea un método de comercio/pago/ahorro.

Que obviamente cuanto más valga el BTC mejor para mi, si. Pero el hecho de que un ''pardillo'' meta ahora 5000$ en BTC por leernos, no cambia nada en el mercado, también.

Para mover un 0'1% la cotización del mercado de BTC, te hacen falta 160 millones de dolares. Espero que eso te haga entender que el caudal de dinero que entra, no es de 'cuatro pardillos'. Cuando en un día la cotización se mueve un 2%, son unos 3.200 millones de dolares los que se mueven.


----------



## candelario (27 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Quién te ha visto y quien te ve. Cómo Lázaro. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te referiras a Santo Tomas?

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 19:16 ----------

[/COLOR]

Ya verás la campaña de marketing free que va a haber en breve
cortesía del Dr. Cooper & friends en USA extrapolable al resto del mundo.





[/QUOTE]


La serie que habla mas de bitcoin es Mr. Robot


----------



## Claudius (27 Nov 2017)

north-koreas-bitcoin-crash-course-has-experts-worried

North Korea


este en español está bastante claro, ya que explica como va a ser el mercado de futuros, y lo que hay que no se nombra tanto a parte de CME

Futuros del bitcoin: un mazazo para el mercado o una inyección de 10.000 millones | Investing.com


----------



## barborico (27 Nov 2017)

Corría un 18 de junio de 2016 cuando un servidor un día de fumada máxima formateo su ordenador utilizando el pen en el que había guardado el backup del wallet. Cuando se quiso dar cuenta de lo que había hecho, windows iba por la actualización 170 de 186. El recuva dijo: "Jódete, has perdido tus 5 btc". Bueno, eran 2300 € invertidos, poca cosa pensó, volvió a construirse un wallet.

Pero no se acordaba de que guardaba otro backup en un disco duro que ya estaba cogiendo polvo y hoy... zascaaaa.

5 btc + 5 bch + 5 btg más a la buchacaaa


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2017)

Otro claro ejemplo de forero afectado por la estafa piramidal.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Otro claro ejemplo de forero afectado por la estafa piramidal.



No ha dicho que haya vendido sus sellos todavía. De momento atesora el álbum mientras Afinsa dicta los precios.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No ha dicho que haya vendido sus sellos todavía. De momento atesora el álbum mientras Afinsa dicta los precios.



Puede vender 1 BTC, 4 BCH y todo lo del Bitcoin Gold y a mi me salen unos 15.000€.

Y luego sigue atesorando 4 BTC y 1 BCH, que son unos 34.000€ a día de hoy.

No está mal y tal.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Puede vender 1 BTC, 4 BCH y todo lo del Bitcoin Gold y a mi me salen unos 15.000€.



Puede vender? seguro?

Eso mismo pensaban los inversores en sellos.


----------



## barborico (27 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No ha dicho que haya vendido sus sellos todavía. De momento atesora el álbum mientras Afinsa dicta los precios.



Free ride y tal y tal


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Puede vender? seguro?
> 
> Eso mismo pensaban los inversores en sellos.



Y tan seguro, como que aquí la gente compra y vende todos los días y cuando le da la gana.

Si ya pones en duda que pueda vender sus BTC, o eres muy tonto, o eres un bocachancla. O ambas. Porque tiene telita.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Ya vendí monger
> 
> Lo justo para que se pueda ir al guano y haber sacado lo invertido +10%, incluyendo esos 2300 que consideraba perdidos.
> 
> Por mi como si vale 0 mañana. Pero no pasará.



Los vendiste a cambio de qué? de tethers? :XX:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Metalero con el culo en llamas troleando el hilo de bitcoin. Un clásico.
> 
> Vete a llorar a otro lado, loser de pacotilla. Aquí estamos de fiesta


----------



## louis.gara (27 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Piensa que yo sigo sin creer en el bitcoin, le veo futuro a las criptomonedas pero no al bitcoin, al menos al bitcoin tal y como es ahora.
> 
> Pero eso es una cosa y otra que es verdad que el bitcoin ha subido de precio, eso no tiene sentido discutirlo cuando ya ha sucedido...
> 
> Ahora, si alguien me pregunta ¿esto tiene que subir de forma indefinida?... Yo sigo opinando lo mismo, que no, y que incluso puede llegar a valer mucho menos o incluso ser sustituido por otra tecnología. Puede que me equivoque pero yo no metería 9000 euros en uno.



Nivelazo que se gastan estos dos, no sé si responderos por carta o por fax abuelos...

Al primero recordarle la ley de la gravedad, casi tan antigua como usted, todo lo que sube baja, con lo cual es un hecho que el bitcoin no va subir de forma indefinida por si acaso lo dudaba. Lo importante es seguir la tendencia, a día de hoy, con una gran fortaleza alcista. Tenga en cuenta señor, que entran en bitcoin todas las divisas habidas y por haber, así como al mismo tiempo vuelven las plusvalías de las criptos.

Del mismo modo que es un hecho que el bitcoin ha subido de precio y no tiene sentido discutirlo, también es un hecho que usted decía lo mismo cuando valía 1000 y se equivocó, de manera que probablemente vuelva a equivocarse al realizar la misma afirmación cuando el bitcoin vale 9000. Vamos, que no da una a derechas.




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Puede vender? seguro?
> 
> Eso mismo pensaban los inversores en sellos.



Supongo que usted señor mío aún conserva las viejas pesetas por temor a cambiarlas por euros. Siga con su horo, y muera con él que será el más rico del más allá. Está usted ya en la antesala del inserso chocheando de manera estratosférica.


----------



## Geldschrank (27 Nov 2017)

Qué aburrimiento!! No hay un moderador que ponga fin a ésta mierda?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Supongo que usted señor mío aún conserva las viejas pesetas por temor a cambiarlas por euros. Siga con su horo, y muera con él que será el más rico del más allá. Está usted ya en la antesala del inserso chocheando de manera estratosférica.



No, mira, voy a cambiar mis kilos de oro para meterlos en BTC , multiplicarlos por 10^n y así asegurarme una pensión en el futuro.

Qué fácil os resulta "himbertir" a los que nada tenéis que perder. Ánimo muchachos, a disfrutar de esas pipas que la vida son cuatro días.


----------



## barborico (27 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Los vendiste a cambio de qué? de tethers? :XX:




Por euros en mi cuenta del banco.


----------



## tastas (27 Nov 2017)

Los moderadores nos ponen a estos trolls siempre que Bitcoin está en modo cohete interestelar.
Yo hasta echaba de menos.






Seguro que los más antiguos tienen más memes del trollómetro, claro indicativo de subidas.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Nov 2017)

Me encanta que aparezcan nuevos trolls por el hilo. Señal de que todo sigue por el buen camino.


----------



## remonster (27 Nov 2017)

SOY dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado el denominador.
> 
> P = V / D
> 
> ...



Lo de las mates ni es lo tuyo chaval. La ignorancia es atrevida

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 22:35 ----------




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No, mira, voy a cambiar mis kilos de oro para meterlos en BTC , multiplicarlos por 10^n y así asegurarme una pensión en el futuro.
> 
> Qué fácil os resulta "himbertir" a los que nada tenéis que perder. Ánimo muchachos, a disfrutar de esas pipas que la vida son cuatro días.



Ya se te pasó el tren loser. Cuando te metiste por primera vez a trollear este hilo podías haber comprado por debajo de $10. Ahora te jodes. El espectáculo de envidia que das es de lo más patético que se ha visto en burbuja.


----------



## VictorW (27 Nov 2017)

Coinbase tiene el envío de mi BTC a falta de aprobación de la Administración... Alguien a pasado por lo mismo?? Da canguelo...


----------



## Nailuj2000 (28 Nov 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> ... la ley de la gravedad, casi tan antigua como usted, todo lo que sube baja, con lo cual es un hecho que el bitcoin no va subir de forma indefinida por si acaso lo dudaba.




Pues no veo porque esa ley ha de ser aplicable a bitcoin. Tendrá altibajos pero a medio y sobre todo a largo plazo subirá y subirá. La única froma de que no sea así es que pase algo no previsto, un bug fatal, una llamarada solar, algo así. Mientras tanto el Sr Nash ya demostró a quienes nos hemos molestado en leer, ¡y en entender!, de que va esto. Tranquilidad.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Nov 2017)

[Youtube]OJT2CbfHTpo[/Youtube]

A partir del minuto cuarentaytantos está lo memeable


----------



## Divad (28 Nov 2017)

Quién tiene oro y no vende es porque sabe que cuando el $ valga una mierda y se imponga X cripto como referente al oro... El oro valdrá lo que decidan los que lo tienen. D

Cuidado con reírse de nuestro semejante y no le pete la patata en su cara 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lectorina (28 Nov 2017)

Venden 25 toneladas de atún a través de una transacción comercial por blockchain


----------



## tastas (28 Nov 2017)

9.85 USD/mBTC en bitcoinity. Antes no estaba en mBTC, verdad?


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

Como Blockstream planea matar a bitcoin
https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@kanou/how-blockstream-plans-to-kill-bitcoin
Lo leí por encima y basicamente habla de lo ful que es la ln, que no arregla nada, que da una experiencia al usuario penosa y que por sus carencias tendran que meter funcionalidades extra que la cagaran más y convertiran a btc en lo mismo que el usd o el oro.
Hay que ser un tarado o no haberse informado minimamente para defender a core/blockstream. Los banqueros os están sobornando con dinero, como es su costumbre, pués es lo único que tienen y así tenemos a btc a 10.000 con las movidas ya conocidas(no en bitcoin) de tener una reserva fraccionaria y una casa de la moneda tirando de la cotización. Vamos que no tienen ni que gastar dolares de verdad. Les va a salir regalado sobornar a un monton de pardillos que todavía estan en legacy bitcoin.
A ver como acaba, estoy perdiendo demasiado el tiempo con las criptomonedas últimamente con tanta movida chunga que hay, y en vez de estar celebrando que el bitcoin está ya a 10k, estamos con estas. No estaba en el guión esto pero los hdp de blockstream y el resto del bussiness as usual han metido su zarpa en nuestra tarta.


----------



## sirpask (28 Nov 2017)

Yo tixel he leido una teoría mas chula que te gustaría para tus tonterias...
Que bitcoin es creado por un grupo de matemáticos liderado por Elon musk para poder colonizar Marte y para poder hacer transacciones interplanetarias.
Por ejemplo, la luz tarda 3 minutos si estan cerca y 22 minutos si está lejos entre ambos paises, pero como hay un margen de 10 minutos se podria hacer algun paso intermedio, con nodos a mitad camino.

Si fumas hierba, por lo menos que sea buena.


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

Leido en Bitcoin en Español - elBitcoin.org. Se titula muy acertadamente Plomo digital
Pone una analogía de como es imposible que un medio sea reserva de valor y no de pago al mismo tiempo.

"Estaba pensando en una analogía que podría ayudar a las personas a entender por qué la dicotomía refugio de valor versus medio de intercambio es falsa. La moneda como herramienta para almacenar y transferir valor se puede comparar con una cubeta que se usa para almacenar y transferir agua. El dinero fiat, supuestamente un buen medio de intercambio, es como una cubeta desde la cual es fácil verter sin derramar, pero que tiene un agujero en la parte inferior, lo que permite que el agua se filtre con el paso del tiempo (inflación). El oro, supuestamente una buena reserva de valor, es como una cubeta que no tiene fugas, pero que es pesada y desde la cual es difícil verter sin derramar agua (altos costos de transacción). Pero “refugio de valor” y “medio de intercambio” no son en realidad funciones separadas. Una reserva de valor no tiene sentido si en el futuro no es posible acceder al valor que contiene, intercambio mediante. Una cubeta que no gotea, pero que derrama el 95% de su contenido cada vez que intentas verterlo, sería esencialmente inútil. Y un medio de intercambio no funcionaría si no fuera además un razonable refugio de valor entre intercambios. Sería como una cubeta sin fondo (o una moneda en hiperinflación). Pero la “cubeta” monetaria ideal, la que cabría esperar que supere en última instancia a todas los demás, es una que no deja filtrar el agua que contiene ni la derrama cuando es vertida. Ese es el potencial que ofrece una criptomoneda sin límites arbitrarios. Y es por eso que cualquier criptomoneda que pretenda establecerse como “oro digital” imponiendo altos niveles de fricción a las transacciones acabará siendo, en cambio, “plomo digital”."

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 10:17 ----------

El árticulo acaba con una frase tremenda, la cito. En Plomo digital - Bitcoin en Español
"*El futuro de Bitcoin Core y Bitcoin Cash no se decide en los foros de internet* ni en las redes sociales, *sino en las cabezas de millones de usuarios*, empresarios e inversores, todos* los cuales tomarán decisiones basadas en fríos cálculos económicos*. *Ni el más numeroso, dedicado y agresivo ejército de trolls influirá en lo más mínimo* sobre aquellos que realmente necesitan una forma de dinero en efectivo digital peer-to-peer (“Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System”) funcional, ni *en los inversores económicamente alfabetizados*."


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

Señores, ¡el Bitcoin cuesta ya más de 10000 dólares!

Entramos en un terreno nuevo, la noticia va a correr como la pólvora...


----------



## tastas (28 Nov 2017)

Hasta que no aparezca el gif en bitcoinity no es oficial. Dónde está a 1000?


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Hasta que no aparezca el gif en bitcoinity no es oficial. Dónde está a 1000?



En coingecko ya marcaba bastante más de 10000, en coinmarketcap.com no, pero es seguro que en bastantes exchanges habrá alcanzado esa cotización.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2017)

Hace tiempo que no pasaba por este hilo, pero me he acordado de vosotros.
Compré unos pocos cientos de € en julio más o menos como el que compra lotería de Navidad en el curro, "por si toca", y se lo comenté a mi costilla como curiosidad.

Pues bien, hace un rato me llama por teléfono porque la Ana Rosa estaba hablando del bitcoin, que iba como un tiro y blablabla. En ese mismo momento, sentí una perturbación en la fuerza, que uno ya es perro viejo. En 1-2 semanas, desharé posiciones para recuperar lo himbertido y despreocuparme definitivamente del bitcoin pase lo que pase, pero para mí es una señal clara de venta ienso:


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2017)

Hay que consolidar 10.000$, pero es una barrera preciosa. Como ha dicho alguno, igual hay que empezar a hablar en mBTC para que parezca más accesible.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Nov 2017)

Hay unos 300 $ de diferencia entre kraken y CEX.IO


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2017)

Sobre los mBTC, yo creo que empieza a haber cierta "escasez" de oferta de btc en los exchanges.

Captura en este momento en bitstamp de la ventana de oferta-demanda
Se puede ver que para llegar a 10.000 hay la "considerable" cifra de 1.346 btc... pero luego hasta 11.000$ "sólo" hay unos 400 btc... 
Está claro que el aumento de precio provocaría nuevas ofertas, pero creo que nunca había visto tan poca oferta de btc para una subida que equivaldría a un 10% (10.000 a 11.000)


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Hay unos 300 $ de diferencia entre kraken y CEX.IO



En los koreanos ya está a +10.400

korbit, bithumb, coinone

Y éstos es con fiat....


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Nov 2017)

Mágicos momentos estamos viviendo, yo estuve aquí.


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Nov 2017)

A ver si da el arreon final para reabrir el hilo de los a$$es on fire de nuevo solo que a 10 veces más valor que hace un año...


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

Yo no veo que haya pasado los 10.000. Por lo menos en kraken, bitstamp y bitfinex. De hecho en bitfinex yo juraría que tiene una resistencia donde está ahora. 9854$


----------



## Rajoy (28 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Sobre los mBTC, yo creo que empieza a haber cierta "escasez" de oferta de btc en los exchanges.
> 
> Captura en este momento en bitstamp de la ventana de oferta-demanda
> Se puede ver que para llegar a 10.000 hay la "considerable" cifra de 1.346 btc... pero luego hasta 11.000$ "sólo" hay unos 400 btc...
> Está claro que el aumento de precio provocaría nuevas ofertas, pero creo que nunca había visto tan poca oferta de btc para una subida que equivaldría a un 10% (10.000 a 11.000)



Yo tengo la suerte (y el acierto, porqué no reconocerlo) de ser hodler desde hace años y creo que se está produciendo un fenómeno curioso. O al menos es lo que me ocurre a mi ...

Hemos comprado bitcoins, hemos holdeado, hemos tradeado, hemos hecho nuestros pinitos en otras alts con mayor o menor acierto ..., hemos gastado una parte de lo ganado en vivienda, viajes, vehículos y quien sabe que otras necesidades y/o caprichos y, si no se nos ha ido la olla, no tenemos ninguna otra necesidad inmediata que satisfacer.

En ese escenario las subidas que se siguen produciendo nos parecen algo un poco más irreal y lejano. Cada cierto tiempo vendemos un poquito para no perder la costumbre de tradear. De tradear con una enorme ventaja.
Sabemos que estamos en ATH. Ponemos órdenes alejadas entre si ... cientos de euros ! Y qué si no entran ? No necesitamos vender.
Y qué si vendemos y la cotización no vuelve a bajar ? Si vendemos hemos multiplicado por mucho lo invertido. En esas circunstancias vender un poquito y quedarnos fuera definitivamente tampoco es un problema, lo gordo sigue estando ahí y creciendo !

Pero, a lo que iba, creo que hay muchos hodlers sin demasiadas ganas de vender y bitcoin se empieza a hacer vox pópuli. Desde luego lo es ya en medios especializados en inversión. La presión compradora empieza a ser brutal. Y es sólo el principio. El efecto llamada de bitcoin a 10.000$ va a ser espectacular. Preparémonos para ver cotizaciones difíciles de imaginar hace tan solo un año.
Y no seamos egoístas, ni fanáticos, ni ilusos. Nada es eterno y es bueno dar paso a los nuevos conforme la cotización va subiendo y disfrutar de los beneficios. Nos lo hemos ganado. Que lo disfrutéis con salud y con sentido común hamijos !


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Yo no veo que haya pasado los 10.000. Por lo menos en kraken, bitstamp y bitfinex. De hecho en bitfinex yo juraría que tiene una resistencia donde está ahora. 9854$




No seas impaciente, pronto lo verás. 

Lo que no verás nunca a 10k es el bcash ese que dices que tienes.


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2017)

En Oriente, especialmente SurKorea le están dando duro al mundo cripto

Más de 600 tiendas aceptarán bitcoin como método de pago en centro comercial de Seúl | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
_
El Gangnam Terminal Underground Shopping Center, conocido popularmente como Goto Mall, ya está camino a convertirse en una de las grandes bases de bitcoin en Corea del Sur, pues a partir de diciembre los comerciantes de las *620 tiendas del lugar comenzarán a aceptar bitcoin* como método de pago.

El Goto Mall, localizado debajo de la estación Express Bus Terminal del metro de Seúl, consta de un largo callejón de 880 metros con cientos de tiendas, especialmente de ropa y accesorios. Es uno de los centros comerciales subterráneos más grandes de todo el país, *con alrededor de 500.000 visitantes por día*._


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo tengo la suerte (y el acierto, porqué no reconocerlo) de ser hodler desde hace años y creo que se está produciendo un fenómeno curioso. O al menos es lo que me ocurre a mi ...
> 
> Hemos comprado bitcoins, hemos holdeado, hemos tradeado, hemos hecho nuestros pinitos en otras alts con mayor o menor acierto ..., hemos gastado una parte de lo ganado en vivienda, viajes, vehículos y quien sabe que otras necesidades y/o caprichos y, si no se nos ha ido la olla, no tenemos ninguna otra necesidad inmediata que satisfacer.
> 
> ...



Menudos pajaritos que teneís algunos. Pasaba por allí y me cayo un millón de euros.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 14:04 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> En Oriente, especialmente SurKorea le están dando duro al mundo cripto
> 
> Más de 600 tiendas aceptarán bitcoin como método de pago en centro comercial de Seúl | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
> _
> ...



Ein? Que bitcoin es ese porque el de core lo dudo muchisimo.


----------



## Josar (28 Nov 2017)

Pregunta para un amigo.

Si compra un coche con bitcoins directamente, hacienda le pide su 20% de las ganancias o como no has convertido el dinero a euros se podría considerar un trueque?


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

A mi lo que me interesa de bitcoin es esto
 Medium term development-Bitcoin ABC | Home
Cosas para que pueda utilizar mis bitcoins y gastarlos, no que bitcoin llegue a 10.000 y para lo único que valga es para crearme la ilusión de que soy millonario y no lo pueda utilzar para nada y con la mierda por el cuello con toda la basura que hay alrededor de él.
Ya lo dije, os están sobornando a base de pumpazos y Roma no paga traidores. Ya recogeran cosecha, no lo dudeís y no creo que tarden mucho, por ahora estan llenando la despensa.
Que cash va a valer mucho más que btc lo saben hasta en Peñambuco y que btc se va a dar la madre de todas las ostias también, sino de que iban a estar acumulando bch todos los putos días las direcciones de ricos de bch.
Es más, hasta puede que bch tampoco sea la definitiva, pero la que no es de ningún modo es btc.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 14:14 ----------




Josar dijo:


> Pregunta para un amigo.
> 
> Si compra un coche con bitcoins directamente, hacienda le pide su 20% de las ganancias o como no has convertido el dinero a euros se podría considerar un trueque?



Nadie te puede contestar porwue nadie lo ha hecho. El btc es como los cromos, se supone que alguien está interesado en ellos y valen por eso, no porwue valgan para nada.


----------



## Arctic (28 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A mi lo que me interesa de bitcoin es esto
> Bitcoin ABC | Home
> Cosas para que pueda utilizar mis bitcoins y gastarlos, no que bitcoin llegue a 10.000 y para lo único que valga es para crearme la ilusión de que soy millonario y no lo pueda utilzar para nada y con la mierda por el cuello con toda la basura que hay alrededor de él.
> Ya lo dije, os están sobornando a base de pumpazos y Roma no paga traidores. Ya recogeran cosecha, no lo dudeís y no creo que tarden mucho, por ahora estan llenando la despensa.
> ...




Claro que sí, tixel. Siempre nos quedará Peñambuco. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Claro que sí, tixel. Siempre nos quedará Peñambuco. :XX::XX::XX:



ya sabes el dicho.... perro mordedor, poco ladrador :XX:

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 14:52 ----------


----------



## PepitoFrito (28 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A mi lo que me interesa de bitcoin es esto
> Medium term development-Bitcoin ABC | Home
> Cosas para que pueda utilizar mis bitcoins y gastarlos, no que bitcoin llegue a 10.000 y para lo único que valga es para crearme la ilusión de que soy millonario y no lo pueda utilzar para nada y con la mierda por el cuello con toda la basura que hay alrededor de él.
> Ya lo dije, os están sobornando a base de pumpazos y Roma no paga traidores. Ya recogeran cosecha, no lo dudeís y no creo que tarden mucho, por ahora estan llenando la despensa.
> ...



Claro que sí, guapi. Y con los shitcoin crash se están pagando casas, viajes, coches o lo que haga falta y encima te hacen una rebajita.:Aplauso::Aplauso:
:XX::XX:


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Claro que sí, guapi. Y con los shitcoin crash se están pagando casas, viajes, coches o lo que haga falta y encima te hacen una rebajita.:Aplauso::Aplauso:
> :XX::XX:



No se si con cash se puede o no por ahora. Lo que es seguro es que con btc ni se puede ahora ni se podrá en el fúturo.
Por primera vez en mi vida estoy deseando que btc se escoñe.
Menuda remora que llevamos los bitcoiners.
¡Y ahora con más tethers! Otros 20 millones más hace 2 horas, parece que los 50 que habían sacado hoy no llegaban para pumpear a 10k. Debían tener la impresora atascada.:
Esto cada día huele peor, y no solo para btc. Si fuese solo para btc yo hasta haría una fiesta, pero creo que lo vamos a pagar todos.


----------



## PepitoFrito (28 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se si con cash se puede o no por ahora. Lo que es seguro es que con btc ni se puede ahora ni se podrá en el fúturo.
> Por primera vez en mi vida estoy deseando que btc se escoñe.
> Menuea remora que llevamos los bitcoiners.



¿Y eso por qué?


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> ¿Y eso por qué?



Como que porque. Los mismos de core han dicho que bitcoin es el oro digital, que no hacen falta transacciones y que bitcoin es una red de liquidaciones.
¿O aún no llegamos ahí.?

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 15:19 ----------

Me dá la pinta que no acabamos el año sin gente tirandose por la ventana. Pero tu de mun, eh.


----------



## 1auno (28 Nov 2017)

No es de Bitcoin, pero algo así creo que merece un post. Es en este tipo de utilidades donde las criptos deberían revolucionar el mundo.

IOTA Data Marketplace

Microsoft and IOTA launch first cryptocurrency market for the Internet of Things

Link a la demo: IOTA Data Market


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> No es de Bitcoin, pero algo así creo que merece un post. Es en este tipo de utilidades donde las criptos deberían revolucionar el mundo.
> 
> IOTA Data Marketplace
> 
> ...



El bitcoin también tenía ese objetivo que se sigue conservando en cash. Revolucionar el mundo y no dejar piedra sobre piedra. Todo lo que no sea eso no es bitcoin.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2017)

Los 10.000$ son los nuevos 1.000$


----------



## Registrador (28 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> No es de Bitcoin, pero algo así creo que merece un post. Es en este tipo de utilidades donde las criptos deberían revolucionar el mundo.
> 
> IOTA Data Marketplace
> 
> ...



Este hilo se ha ido definitivamente a la mierda. Cada loco con su altcoin.

Vamos a recordarlo otra vez: En este hilo se supone que hablamos de BITCOIN. 

Para hablar de IOTA hay un hilo en inversiones. Para hablar de todas las demás altcoins (bgold, bcash, bdiamond, ethereum, monero....) hay también un hilo correspondiente.

Por favor no nos spameis el hilo!


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

Y tanto que son los nuevos mil. Te acuerdas lo que paso cuando llegó a 1000. Pues a lo mejor lo tienes que multiplicar por 10.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 15:56 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Este hilo se ha ido definitivamente a la mierda. Cada loco con su altcoin.
> 
> Vamos a recordarlo otra vez: En este hilo se supone que hablamos de BITCOIN.
> 
> ...



Si bitcoin siguiese siendo lo que era no vendría aqui nadie con alts. Como btc está defraudando a todo el mundo menos a los abducidos a base de sobornos de la banca que pumpean el precio, la gente aparece con estas cosas.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 16:06 ----------

Resultados desde el 4/9
Two month ROI for top 20 coins on CoinMarketCap.com on 9/24/17. - Album on Imgur


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2017)

¿Sabeis si existe alguna estadística referenciada en las direcciones BTC y de las principales altcoins, que determine cuantos potenciales multimillonarios ha creado esta nueva era económica?

Lo comento por que ahora por todos lados se lee que hay miles de nuevos multimillonarios virtuales, y tengo la impresión de que tampoco son tantos, "hablo de más de 10M de $ al teórico cambio"

Yo calculo que puede haber "ciudadanos individuales", quizá 5000 por cada altcoin del top 10 incluido BTC.

¿Unos 50.000 nuevos multimillonarios?

No incluiría los que tienen millones de tokens de una altcoin que mueve menos de 10M de volumen diario, pues les resultaría imposible ejecutar sus plusvalías a fiat sin destrozar el precio o hundir durante mucho tiempo la cotización.

Como ejemplo y mirando las direcciones BTc rich list aparecen 1389 direcciones que poseen más de 10M de $...presupongo que hay más que poseen multidirección, por eso ampliaría hasta 5000 (quizá me esté pasando)

¿Pensais que realmente ha dejado tantos multimillonarios esta última ola de subidas o es algo muy simbólico a nivel mundial?

Un saludo y enhorabuena por esos *10.000*


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

Lo tienes en 
Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Addresses and Bitcoin distribution
Con más de 10 millones de € debe haber unos 1700, que serían cerca de 20.000 si el btc multiplicase por 10 su precio.
Pones en google coin_que_quieres_mirar rich list y supongo que te saldrán unas cuantas


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Nov 2017)

Quizá veamos los 100.000 $ antes de lo que todos esperamos.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Quizá veamos los 100.000 $ antes de lo que todos esperamos.



... o no


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ... o no



Es que comparas lo que ha pasado este 2017 con años anteriores y da miedo la fuerza que está cogiendo esto.


----------



## sirpask (28 Nov 2017)

Con bitcoin se está volviendo a repartir el pastel del dinero o riqueza.

Los que arriesgaron en 2013 estan forraos de dinero, y los que entraron solo con la puntita por que eran pobres... pues ahora ven el mundo de distinta manera.

Felicidades a todos!!!!


----------



## Timetwister (28 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Es que comparas lo que ha pasado este 2017 con años anteriores y da miedo la fuerza que está cogiendo esto.



Desde luego la subida que está teniendo es algo nunca visto. Veo sentido también a los 6 dígitos, pero hasta que no esté la Lightning Network funcionando y mucha más gente usándolo creo que no "merece" valer tanto. Si lo piensas este año no han habido tantos cambios en BTC en cuanto a técnicos ni de adopción para subir tantísimo. Es como que mucha gente se ha dado cuenta de lo tremendo que es BTC, es más una cuestión de expectativas. Fundadas pero expectativas.


----------



## sirpask (28 Nov 2017)

Hace muchos años le pregunté a un tal Mojon, que que era el minado. Y me dijo que era una forma de repartir bitcoins de forma justa para usar el Bitcoin de forma segura (ma o menos).

y ahora mismo el bitcoin es riqueza.


----------



## SOY (28 Nov 2017)

El mercado del bitcoin se parece cada vez más al mercado del arte en el cual pedazos de tela pintados de distintos colores se llegan a vender por cientos de millones de euros con la aceptación tácita de todo el personal respetable.

¿Alguien se ha preguntado quién y para qué está comprando bitcoines?. Supongo que sí, y creo que habrán llegado a la conclusión de que, a día de hoy, la mayoría de los compradores compran bitcoines porque esperan venderlos después a mayor precio. Pocos, en términos relativos, compran bitcoines para gastarlos en intercambios de bienes y servicios. El mercado está guiado por la especulación y se ha convertido en una burbuja especulativa. ¿Qué sentido tiene que un bitcoin valga 10.000$?. ¿Qué es un bitcoin para valer 10.000$?.

Aquel que quiere comprar bitcoines sólo para gastárselos (es decir, la demanda no especulativa de bitcoines) no le importa el precio del bitcoin en dólares. Si quiere comprarse un camisa, valorada en 100$, simplemente comprará los bitcoines que equivalgan a 100$ y los gastará. Es decir, el precio del bitcoin sólo es algo importante para los que quieren especular (comprarlo para venderlo más caro). Cuanto mayor su precio mejor para los especuladores. Bueno, existe tambien el caso de los ahorradores que también se benefician de esa subida pero actualmente el bitcoin no se utiliza mayoritariamente como vehículo de ahorro.

Pero volvamos a la pregunta... ¿qué sentido tiene que un bitcoin valga 10.000$?. ¿Por qué lo vale?. ¿De dónde sale su valor?. ¿No existe la posibilidad de que el valor de un bitcoin sea parecido al valor de un billete de 100$ o al valor de una moneda de 1€ o al valor de la representación interna (en las tripas de un ordenador bancario) del saldo de una cuenta corriente?. ¿Qué valor tienen todas esas cosas?. Prácticamente CERO. ¿Qué valor tiene, en sí mismo, un mero medio de cambio como puede ser cualquier moneda fiat?. ¿Acaso el bitcoin es diferente?. ¿Acaso cambia las cosas el mero hecho de que su número este limitado a 21 millones?. ¿Por qué?. ¿Acaso no pueden existir otras criptomonedas, con la misma función que el bitcoin, que permitan sobrepasar ese número?. Al final el bitcoin es como el dinero fiat, tiene valor sólo porque se supone que alguien, en algún momento futuro, te lo aceptará como pago a cambio de bienes y servicios reales. Vaya, vaya, el bitcoin no es tan parecido al oro despues de todo. Pues el oro seguirá siendo oro aunque nadie te lo acepte como pago mientras que el bitcoin será sólo una promesa incumplida, o lo que es lo mismo, NADA. Y todos sabemos que la nada y el oro son cosas muy diferentes.

El bitcoin como medio de cambio no es especial puesto que tiene infinitos hermanos gemelos (potencialmente hay infinitas criptomonedas). Es un hecho. Muchos dicen que el bitcoin tiene valor porque la gente lo demanda pero eso no explica nada si no nos explican por qué la gente lo demanda. Y... ¿qué sucede cuando preguntamos eso? pues que nos dicen que la gente lo demanda porque tiene valor. Con esa acrobacia cierran el argumento circular y, con ello, cualquier discusión racional al respecto.

Preguntas más frecuentes - Bitcoin

*Teorema de la burbuja bitcoñera*
*El bitcoin tiene valor porque la gente lo demanda y la gente lo demanda porque el bitcoin tiene valor.*

¿Acaso el valor del bitcoin no está ligado a la infraestrutura que lo respalda?. ¿Por qué en la página del bitcoin no se habla de esa infraestructura cuando intentan responder a la pregunta de "¿Por qué tienen valor los bitcoins?"?. ¿Qué vale el bitcoin sin esa infraestructura?. Nada. No podría existir. Dicha infraestructura (internet, software, hardware, etc, etc), en su mayoría propiedad de los más ricos, es una de sus dependencias. El bitcoin la necesita como nosotros el aire que respiramos. Después de todo, el bitcoin está en manos de los más poderosos porque ellos controlan esa infraestructura. Es más, un fallo en la seguridad de dicha infraestructura (es decir, todo aquello que hay entre comprador y vendedor de bitcoines) podría llevar al bitcoin a alcanzar precio CERO. ¿Qué probabilidad hay de que suceda un fallo como ese?.

A nadie parece preocuparle todo esto. La mayoría simplemente tiene fe en el bitcoin. Para ellos es la moneda con mayúsculas, la única y verdadera, universal y todopoderosa.

Pues, buena suerte... y luego no digáis que nadie os avisó!
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Nov 2017)

SOY dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Menudo tochaco. Si realmente tienes interes en obtener respuesta a esas preguntas que haces dividelas en posts individuales mas pequeños y te las contesto. Paso de ir citando linea por linea.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 18:21 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Veo que por fin empiezas a entenderlo. Ya no te limitas a tu discurso de hace años cuando bitcoin estaba por debajo de los $1000 de que comprar bitcoin era como comprar un boleto de la loteria y esas tonterias que decias.

Con suerte para ti a ver si terminas de entenderlo completamente antes de que lleguemos a los 50.000


----------



## barborico (28 Nov 2017)

Buenoo, el que faltaba. 

Valor de bitcoin:






Y este post mío de hace tiempo:


> Bitcoin, al igual que el oro, es dinero fiduciario.
> Bitcoin, al igual que el oro, es escaso por naturaleza.
> Bitcoin, al igual que el oro, tiene más usos además del monetario.
> Bitcoin, a diferencia del oro, es infalsificable.
> ...



Como si el oro fuera especial por el simple hecho de que puede existir sin una infraestructura más allá de la mano que lo sujeta e intercambia.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2017)

Me hace gracia que venga gente aquí a decirnos a todos que ''nos están avisando''. ¿De qué? ¿De que BTC puede no valer nada en 2023? Lo sabemos perfectamente.

Es que me parto la caja. No hay aqui nadie que no sepa donde se ha metido y porque se ha metido. 

Lo que es de cortos de mente, es no ver que el concepto de criptomoneda ha venido para quedarse. Que igual no es BTC la que se queda... lo acepto. Pero llamar a las criptomonedas estafa, es de ser retrasado mental.

Tenéis delante de vuestros ojos una auténtica revolución, como lo fue por ejemplo, Internet, y os lo estáis negando por no sé que motivos. De verdad, mi más sincero pésame.

La única razón para pensar que las criptomonedas van a pasar a mejor vida, es porque la humanidad va a desarrollar algo mejor que las criptomonedas. Y si eso pasa, difícilmente lo vamos a ver porque estaremos en la tumba.


----------



## SOY (28 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo no compraría bitcoins pero *a nivel conceptual es lo mismo el oro que una criptomoneda*. El oro no tiene valor en sí mismo, ni tampoco le da valor el trabajo de extraerlo, el oro tiene "valor" en contextos coyunturales, donde se dan una serie de relaciones complejas, y donde hay también INFORMACIÓN...



Si no eres capaz de ver la diferencia entre una promesa y un lingote de oro entonces es imposible que comprendas nada.

Supongamos que tú guardas tus ahorros en forma de criptomonedas (promesas de pago futuro) y yo en forma de lingotes de oro. Ahora supón que suceda que nadie acepte criptomonedas ni oro como pago. ¿Comprendes que tú te quedarías sin nada y yo seguiría teniendo mis lingotes de oro?. ¿Ves la diferencia?. 

Tú habrías perdido todos tus ahorros mientras que yo los habría conservado.

Pero tú dirás que yo también lo habría perdido todo porque nadie aceptaría el oro como pago. Y yo te pregunto... basándote en la historia humana... ¿cuánto tiempo puede pasar hasta que el oro vuelva a ser aceptado como pago?.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tal como yo lo veo o mucho cambia lo que es bitcoin, esa tecnología, o va a acabar muriendo. Por eso digo que no metería dinero ahí, no le veo capacidad para poder implantarse... Otra cosa es que en 4 o 5 años bitcoin sea otra tecnología completamente diferente y se imponga por ser una marca muy conocida. Pero por muy conocido que sea esto no garantiza su salvación.
> 
> Podría costar cientos de miles estando sola, el problema es ése, que hay tropecientos protocolos que quizá la sustituyan.




La tecnologia de lo que es bitcoin a dia de hoy es la que es y demostrado está que a dia de hoy funciona perfectamente. Si el dia de mañana por algun motivo se viera obsoleta no hay nada que impida hacer las modificaciones necesarias.

De hecho ya ha venido cambiando desde su nacimiento. La tecnologia detras de bitcoin actualmente no es la misma que que hace 7 años. Pequeños cambios que se han introducido a lo largo de los años y que han servido para mejorarlo. Compara la ultima version de core 0.15 con la primera publicacion de Nakamoto.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 18:45 ----------




SOY dijo:


> Si no eres capaz de ver la diferencia entre una promesa y un lingote de oro entonces es imposible que comprendas nada.




¿ De qué promesa hablas ? Igual te refieres a la promesa que te hizo tu tia Rita porque lo que es bitcoin nunca prometió nada.


----------



## martillohidraulico (28 Nov 2017)

Solo puedo decir que esto es acojonante

Siento mcuha envidia de no haberme metido

He de decir que cuando remonster dijo hace meses que llegaria a 10k no pude creermelo

A dia de hoy sigo sin creermelo

El btc puede ser o no un timo... pero aho esta, en 10k como algunos predijeros

Hats off!


----------



## SOY (28 Nov 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Bitcoin, al igual que el oro, es dinero fiduciario.



Te confundes. El oro no es dinero fiduciario. 



barborico dijo:


> Bitcoin, al igual que el oro, es escaso por naturaleza.



Incorrecto. El bitcoin está limitado en número porque Satoshi Nakamoto lo quiso así, no por la naturaleza. Y aunque no lo estuviera, el bitcoin tiene teóricamente infinitos hermanos gemelos con las mismas propiedades.



barborico dijo:


> Bitcoin, al igual que el oro, tiene más usos además del monetario.



Falso. El bitcoin es una promesa de pago futuro, y, como tal, sólo tiene un uso... cumplirse (o no cumplirse). Es decir, recibir bienes reales a cambio o no recibirlos. Nada más se puede esperar de un bitcoin.

El oro, en cambio, es un elemento químico con múltiples usos.



barborico dijo:


> Bitcoin, a diferencia del oro, es infalsificable.



Falso. El bitcoin puede ser robado/falsificado de muchísimas maneras distintas pues depende, para su uso, de una infraestructura con innumerables puntos de ataque.



barborico dijo:


> Bitcoin, a diferencia del oro, se puede transferir instantáneamente.



Nadie ha negado las virtudes de la criptografía aplicada al intercambio de información de forma descentralizada.



barborico dijo:


> Bitcoin, a diferencia del oro, no es fácilmente confiscable cuando al gobierno de turno le apetezca.



No hace falta confiscar el bitcoin para quitarle su poder adquisitivo. Sólo hace falta ofrecer una alternativa y desincentivar el bitcoin (no hace falta que sea por la fuerza, pues tienen la ingeniería social). Eso no se puede hacer con el oro, puesto que nadie puede fabricar oro, mientras que si que se pueden fabricar nuevas criptomonedas.



barborico dijo:


> Bitcoin, a diferencia del oro, tiene infinita fungibilidad sin pérdidas de valor.



El bitcoin es una promesa... y una promesa lo aguanta todo hasta que no se cumple. Ser una promesa es virtud y su debilidad. El oro siempre será oro mientras que una promesa incumplida es NADA. 



barborico dijo:


> Como si el oro fuera especial por el simple hecho de que puede existir sin una infraestructura más allá de la mano que lo sujeta e intercambia.



Simple hecho que lo cambia todo y que algunos con "ceguera profunda" no alcanzan a ver.

Bitcoin es promesa de pago, oro es dinero.

Bitcoin es dependencia, oro es libertad.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Nov 2017)

martillohidraulico dijo:


> Solo puedo decir que esto es acojonante
> 
> Siento mcuha envidia de no haberme metido
> 
> ...




Podrá llegar a 50k, a 100k o caer a 0 pero nunca se podra decir que es un timo:

timar Conjugar el verbo timar
De or. inc.
1. tr. Quitar o hurtar con engaño.
2. tr. Engañar a alguien con promesas o esperanzas.
3. prnl. coloq. Dicho de los enamorados: Entenderse con la mirada, hacerse guiños.


El bitcoin nunca ha engañado a nadie, ni nunca ha prometido nada. Es lo que es y punto. El codigo es abierto y cualquiera puede verlo. No hace nada que no se haya programado que haga.


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Con bitcoin se está volviendo a repartir el pastel del dinero o riqueza.
> 
> Los que arriesgaron en 2013 estan forraos de dinero, y los que entraron solo con la puntita por que eran pobres... pues ahora ven el mundo de distinta manera.
> 
> Felicidades a todos!!!!



No hay nadie de los de 2013 montao, solo en la pantalla del ordenador y gracias a los de blocksteam. Yo en el 2013 pense que a estas alturas pagar con bitcoins sería bastante corriente y ya ves, y si no se pueden gastar los btc no estas montado.


----------



## SOY (28 Nov 2017)

Que ironía que en este foro haya gente celebrando la nueva burbuja... *la burbuja bitcoñera*.

Aún recuerdo aquel año de 2004, cuando este foro no era nada (apenas tenía usuarios y ni siquiera podías registrate, éramos todos anónimos) y llegamos algunos quejándonos de la ceguera de la gente (hoy tienen el hueso bitcoñero en la boca y a los demás nos siguen llamando agoreros) ante la evidente burbuja inmobiliaria que se nos iba a llevar a todos por delante.

Está claro que la historia siempre se repite. 

Allá vamos, una vez más.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

No nos flipemos tampoco. La tecnología que trajo bitcoin no tiene precedente y dió solución a problemas irresolubles hasta entonces. Es el avance no solo técnico, sino social más grande en por lo menos décadas. Tiene el potencial de producir un cambio que no se ha producido en la historia reciente, que la gente sea autónoma y mucho más libre.
Todo esto es lo que es el bitcoin, pero la implementación btc es una puta mierda y por eso estamos aquí discutiendo si vale 10k o no.
Cuando yo me compre el primer libro de bitcoin en 2012 creo, hablaba claramente de que en el futuro con un solo bitcoin te comprabas el pueblo y tenía todo el sentido. Es cierto que han salido las alts, pero eso estaba contemplado, con los forks y ya se encargaría el mercado de decir las que valen y las que no. Pero es que en esa fecha pense que en 2017 compraría muchas cosas con btc y aún no he comprado la primera.
A mi no me parece exagerado que bitcoin valiese 1 millón pero que valga 10k btc es un insulto.
Por cierto, que los que ahora están pumpeando a lo bestia btc con sus tether y su mierda son los mismos que van a dumpear y a poner cortos el día 11 en el cme.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (28 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Desde luego la subida que está teniendo es algo nunca visto. Veo sentido también a los 6 dígitos, pero hasta que no esté la Lightning Network funcionando y mucha más gente usándolo creo que no "merece" valer tanto. Si lo piensas este año no han habido tantos cambios en BTC en cuanto a técnicos ni de adopción para subir tantísimo. Es como que mucha gente se ha dado cuenta de lo tremendo que es BTC, es más una cuestión de expectativas. Fundadas pero expectativas.



Qué poca importancia le das al Segwit, chico. Para mi ha sido un muestra de robustez brutal. Estábamos en una situación de bloqueo, con un bug en el código que nos impedía tener LN, y con actores con mucho peso boicoteando el avance del proyecto. Vino Luke-jr y puso toda la carne en el asador.

Y gracias a ello tenemos Segwit, que entre otros permitirán LN, mimwlenwimble, smart contracts...

Ha sido un gran año para bitcoin.


----------



## Misterio (28 Nov 2017)

Voy a hacer mi primera compra y estoy pensando en Litecoin, pros contras¿?.


----------



## tastas (28 Nov 2017)

Misterio dijo:


> Voy a hacer mi primera compra y estoy pensando en Litecoin, pros contras¿?.



Compra Bitcoin, que nos queda muy poquito para llegar a los 10.000.


----------



## barborico (28 Nov 2017)

SOY dijo:


> Te confundes. El oro no es dinero fiduciario.



Ya te lo he dicho antes: El único dinero no fiduciario es lo que la otra parte siempre aceptará bajo cualquier circunstancia, esto es, lo necesario para vivir: tierra fértil, alimentos, agua. 

Y por dinero me refiero a lo que tiene verdadero valor, no es ni el oro ni los bitcoins ni las monedas estatales.

Tu oro vale 0 si nadie lo quiere. Mis bitcoins también. La moneda gubernamental ídem.

La tierra fértil, alimentos, agua siempre tendrán valor. No se basan en la fe, se basan en la propia naturaleza humana.




SOY dijo:


> Incorrecto. El bitcoin está limitado en número porque Satoshi Nakamoto lo quiso así, no por la naturaleza. Y aunque no lo estuviera, el bitcoin tiene teóricamente infinitos hermanos gemelos con las mismas propiedades.



Bueno, pues por diseño. Exactamente igual que el diseño de esta realidad, tikismikis.

Las mismas propiedades != el mismo valor.

Si eso fuera cierto, bitcoin cash y bitcoin gold tendrían el mismo precio, y no es así.




SOY dijo:


> Falso. El bitcoin es una promesa de pago futuro, y, como tal, sólo tiene un uso... cumplirse (o no cumplirse). Es decir, recibir bienes reales a cambio o no recibirlos. Nada más se puede esperar de un bitcoin.



Verdadero. Sirve como una fuente de certidumbre sin necesidad de confianza en terceros.



SOY dijo:


> El oro, en cambio, es un elemento químico con múltiples usos.



Y el monetario no es el bueno.



SOY dijo:


> Falso. El bitcoin puede ser robado/falsificado de muchísimas maneras distintas pues depende, para su uso, de una infraestructura con innumerables puntos de ataque.



Explicame como se puede falsificar un bitcoin. 
Y por bitcoin no me refiero a una promesa de pago diferente de la que ahora tiene por precio 10k$.






SOY dijo:


> No hace falta confiscar el bitcoin para quitarle su poder adquisitivo. Sólo hace falta ofrecer una alternativa y desincentivar el bitcoin (no hace falta que sea por la fuerza, pues tienen la ingeniería social). Eso no se puede hacer con el oro, puesto que nadie puede fabricar oro, mientras que si que se pueden fabricar nuevas criptomonedas.



No he dicho nada de quitarle el poder adquisitivo, sino de incautar las unidades monetarias por la fuerza.




SOY dijo:


> El bitcoin es una promesa... y una promesa lo aguanta todo hasta que no se cumple. Ser una promesa es virtud y su debilidad. El oro siempre será oro mientras que una promesa incumplida es NADA.



El oro no se come y no sirve para hacer crecer alimento, no es algo que cualquiera necesite para vivir.

Ni tampoco cualquier otra forma de dinero.



SOY dijo:


> Simple hecho que lo cambia todo y que algunos con "ceguera profunda" no alcanzan a ver.
> 
> Bitcoin es promesa de pago, oro es dinero.
> 
> Bitcoin es dependencia, oro es libertad.



Tierra en la que brote alimento y en la que haya fuentes de agua es libertad, el resto es dependencia. Cualquier forma de dinero va en ese pack, oro incluido.

Simple hecho que los obsesionados con el brillo de los metales no alcanzan a ver.


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Let's Talk About Arbitrage - Bitcoin Futures Edition - Kid Dynamite's World



Lo leí con el traductor

Entendí que según ese tipo, es más probable que los "arbitrajes" beneficien a BTC más que perjudicarlos. Pero según mi opinión veo un error en el planteamiento. 

El piensa que la entrada de dinero por los contratos a btc, tiene el mismo impacto que la salida. Y eso es relativo. Las entradas pueden ser paulatinas, y la venta ser de golpe.... La capacidad para vender/comprar en un momento específico varía dependiendo también del tamaño de "tu cartera". 

Si yo decido ponerme corto en "los futuros" y vendo mis btc, el mercado ni se menea... pero si unos bankster deciden hundir el precio y ganar dinero con los cortos, (sí, primero han tenido que comprar btc), pero cuando ellos los vendan, sí van a provocar en el mercado una vela roja de esas que espanta a los "traders", efecto contagio que propicia una correción, aunque sea temporal. Que aprovecharán dichos "bankster" para recomprar más barato, es decir cada vez tendrán más dinero y más btc, por que por su capacidad, saben el punto en el que empieza la caída, son ellos los que la "provocan", y son los que empiezan la recuperación, son ellos los que hacen la "vela verde" con larga mecha.

La cuestión está en que esos "bankster" en el mundo bitcoin se van a encontrar con las "ballenas" de btc, pues btc ha creado muchos "nuevo ricos" que tienen al menos tanto poder, pero que en este caso cada uno tiene sus propios intereses

Yo no sabría evaluar cómo van a resultar estos "futuros" (más bien cfd´s) para la cotización de BTC.
Creo que no sería mala estrategia, sobre todo si bitcoin sigue subiendo, ir haciendo pequeñas coberturas en cortos... si bitcoin sigue subiendo se asume una pequeña pérdida, y si cae, pues te sacas un "pico", bien para gastarlo o bien para recomprar más btc más baratos


----------



## tastas (28 Nov 2017)

tocó 10k en bitfinex. Es ahora.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Nov 2017)

tastas dijo:


> tocó 10k en bitfinex. Es ahora.



9999.0

no es broma, es lo que me marca XD


EDITO:
https://cryptowat.ch/bitfinex/btcusd/5m

Sí, veo que en Bitcoinity marca un high de 10.00



otra cosa, la diferencia entre bitsquare y CEX.IO ahora es de unos 800$ :O


----------



## tastas (28 Nov 2017)

A mi el high en bitcoinity me lo marca en 10, pero sólo durante una décima de segundo ha sido así. no han sacado el gif, que es lo que de verdad importa.


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Nov 2017)

Si no lo toca en bitstamp no me lo creo


----------



## Claudius (28 Nov 2017)

SOY dijo:


> Que ironía que en este foro haya gente celebrando la nueva burbuja... *la burbuja bitcoñera*.
> 
> Aún recuerdo aquel año de 2004, c*uando este foro no era nada (apenas tenía usuarios y ni siquiera podías registrate, éramos todos anónimos)* y llegamos algunos quejándonos de la ceguera de la gente (hoy tienen el hueso bitcoñero en la boca y a los demás nos siguen llamando agoreros) ante la evidente burbuja inmobiliaria que se nos iba a llevar a todos por delante.
> 
> ...



Tu lo has dicho las cryptomonedas son como este foro en el 2004, que hasta un par de años atrás apenas había usuarios. ahora que el mensaje está lanzado hasta en los telediarios, el drenaje del fiat, va a subir en progresiones no se si aritméticas o geométricas.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho las cryptomonedas son como este foro en el 2004, que hasta un par de años atrás apenas había usuarios. ahora que el mensaje está lanzado hasta en los telediarios, el drenaje del fiat, va a subir en progresiones no se si aritméticas o geométricas.




Efectivamente, la burbuja se pincho en el 2008, 4 años más tarde.

Y lo que va a pasar en bitcoin es que se va a iniciar un burbujon enorme. Pero ese burbujon aun no ha empezado. Empezará cuando entre una fuente de financiacion que ahora mismo no existe. Lo mismo que pasó con los pisos cuando los bancos empezaron a dar hipotecas a todo dios. Lo mismo que cuando con los tulipanes utilizaron sistemas de futuros. Pero eso a bitcoin aun no ha llegado. Eso sí, llegará muy pronto, el 10 de diciembre en el CME. En ese momento vereis lo que es una burbuja como nunca antes hayais visto. Eso si, no seais demasiado avariciosos y saliros antes de que explote.

Pero a dia de hoy los 10k por bitcoin todavia supone una capitalizacion ridicula.


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

Pero si va a explotar el mismo dia 11 si no lo hace antes. Y todos los q estais metidos no vais a poder salir. Es un hecho, más q confirmado.
En esta sociedad absolutamente infsntilizada vais a llevar una ostia de realismo q no se le va a olvidar a mucha gente.
Btc, la vergüenza de bitcoin


----------



## NaRNia (28 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ya se ha revalorizado 100 veces en un par de ocasiones. Una cuando pasó de 1 a 100$, y otra al pasar de 100 a 10000$.
> 
> ¿Cuántas más oportunidades váis a perder?



Hombre si hace una tercera vez un x100 ya se iria a 1millon de dolares. Palabras mayores. Aunque ya se ha leido por ahi q podria llegar. Yo no me lo creo..


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Nov 2017)

para que valiese 1.000.000 de USD´s debería de capitalizar aproximadamente lo mismo que pesa el PIB americano anual. En la ecuación tened en cuenta que "dicen" que hay 4 millones desaparecidos. No se, me parecen muchos. También tener en cuenta que entre esos 4 está el millón de satoshi, que no se sabe qué pasará con ellos.

No es del todo descabellado que llegue a 1M$, pero sí lo veo bastante lejano aún.


----------



## tastas (28 Nov 2017)

Yo sigo viendo igual de lejanos los 10.000 y estamos (casi) en ellos. Esto es como el tiempo: inexorable, parece que no avanza pero al final lo hace casi sin que te des cuenta.


----------



## tixel (28 Nov 2017)

Para que valiese un millón tenía q ser algo disrruptor como lo fue en un principio, ahora siendo un juguete en manos de los banksters valdra lo que ellos consideren.
Y se ve en el foro a las claras, que en vez de estar de celebración todos contentos, la mayoría esta con,los webos de corbata y sin saber muy bien lo que siginfica el numero que ven en el ordenador donde dicen lo ricos que son.
Y todo esl es por los de blockstream que hqn convertido a btc en algo que solo vale para crear la falsa sensación de riqueza.


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pero si va a explotar el mismo dia 11 si no lo hace antes. Y todos los q estais metidos no vais a poder salir. Es un hecho, más q confirmado.
> En esta sociedad absolutamente infsntilizada vais a llevar una ostia de realismo q no se le va a olvidar a mucha gente.
> Btc, la vergüenza de bitcoin



si, lo ha confirmado la bocachancla del tixel :XX:

tu si que te vas a llevar una ostia de realismo con tus "BTH" el dia menos pensado....

tu coleguita el de la cuenta #1 de bch ha perdido 55 Millones de dolares en dos dias, estara contento como tu. ::

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 23:07 ----------

dale gracias que no venda, mejor rezale algo....


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Nov 2017)

19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address


----------



## BlueArrow (28 Nov 2017)

Yo ya dije a primeros de año que para el 2017, si pasábamos del máximo que calculé para este período de self-similaridad (4.600 - 6.200), lo veía en 10.000.

Pues ahora digo que me parece que Bitcoin va a llegar en 2018 a más de 25.000 y en menos de 5 años a 100.000.

No sé si llegará a 1 millón en algún momento, pero los 100.000 creo que los pasará.

Lo único que podría parar esto en mi opinión sería un cataclismo cósmico o geológico que nos mandara de nuevo a la edad de piedra. Y en tal caso poco nos iban a importar los Bitcoins...


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2017)

Si lo pensáis friamente, todo esto es una locura y no nos estamos dando cuenta.


----------



## BlueArrow (28 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si lo pensáis friamente, todo esto es una locura y no nos estamos dando cuenta.



Que el universo exista es ya de por sí una locura, no hay mayor locura que esa. 

Esto es sólo una confluencia de sucesos con un desarrollo, hasta cierto punto, predecible.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2017)

Yo hoy me quiero acordar de la estación central de Helsinki. Hace algo más de 3 años y medio, venía yo de Tallin (Estonia), un viaje melancólico de Semana Santa por motivos que no vienen al caso. 

Después de abandonar el ferry y coger el tranvía número 9, llegue a la estación central de Helsinki. Mientras esperaba mi tren para volver a Jyväskylä, donde estaba trabajando, me encontré un cajero de BTC.

¿Y dije, y esto que coño es? 

Y aquí estoy. 

Mis ojos lo han visto hoy a 10.000$ y quiero que quede constancia.


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo hoy me quiero acordar de la estación central de Helsinki. Hace algo más de 3 años y medio, venía yo de Tallin (Estonia), un viaje melancólico de Semana Santa por motivos que no vienen al caso.
> 
> Después de abandonar el ferry y coger el tranvía número 9, llegue a la estación central de Helsinki. Mientras esperaba mi tren para volver a Jyväskylä, donde estaba trabajando, me encontré un cajero de BTC.
> 
> ...









si, al mediodia...2017-11-28 at 14.33.48 8:


----------



## sirpask (28 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> 19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address



jodo... 500 millones metidos de 1500 en 1500 dólares... bonitos bots...

parecen las cuentas de Bárcenas...


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si lo pensáis friamente, todo esto es una locura y no nos estamos dando cuenta.



No te darás cuenta tu, pasmao. Pero ya te sacaran el pasmamiento, no te preocupes

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 00:17 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> si, lo ha confirmado la bocachancla del tixel :XX:
> 
> tu si que te vas a llevar una ostia de realismo con tus "BTH" el dia menos pensado....
> 
> ...



A ver te voy a contar algo que ya veo que por tu cuenta no das. Esa moneda que vale 10k, se la follan los chinos de la noche a la mañana si así lo deciden, la que tengo yo, aparte de valer para transferir valor, no le pasa eso.
Si la tuya vale más que la mía es que hay un error en Matrix, y se ha de corregir, en Matrix se corrigen todos.
Aquí algunos vaís a aprender mates a la antigua usanza, la de la letra con sangre entra. No era mal método, los alumnos acababan aprendiendo.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> 19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address



Por supuesto a tí eso te dice lo mismo que una mosca volando. La mosca que debe quedarse dormida en tu cerebro.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 00:23 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo ya dije a primeros de año que para el 2017, si pasábamos del máximo que calculé para este período de self-similaridad (4.600 - 6.200), lo veía en 10.000.
> 
> Pues ahora digo que me parece que Bitcoin va a llegar en 2018 a más de 25.000 y en menos de 5 años a 100.000.
> 
> ...



Mensaje de cuando dijiste que pasaba de 10k este año. Si lo encuentras me rindo ante tí y te doy un thanks con cada mensaje que pongas.
Pero creo que no va a aperecer.
Y para que no pase lo que dices no hace falta ningun cataclismo, lo único que hace falta es que la gente abra los ojos. Yo no apuesto por esto, porque si apostase, también apostaría a que btc valdría 0.
De todos modos si no los abren por su cuenta ya se los abrira alguién.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Nov 2017)

Max Keiser dice tenerlo muy claro en su programa del 28 de noviembre: no quiere ver BCHs ni en pintura y ya se ha deshecho de todos los suyos.


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Por supuesto a tí eso te dice lo mismo que una mosca volando. La mosca que debe quedarse dormida en tu cerebro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 00:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Aquí lo tienes:



BlueArrow dijo:


> Según mis cálculos, que pueden estar errados, entre 4500 y 6200.
> Pero claro, esos cálculos implicaban que la subida fuerte sería durante el verano de este año. Si la cosa se alarga más, estaríamos hablando de que subiría más también, osea que sí, puede que lleguemos a 10K, quien sabe, ojalá. Lo que sé es que tarde o temprano llegaremos como mínimo a 10K.



Lo he dicho varias veces, busca tú los demás comentarios, yo tengo vida y cosas que hacer.

No hace falta que me des thanks.

Por cierto, error mío, lo dije en relación a este período (alcista), no que fuera a ocurrir en el 2017. Según mis cálculos esto debería haber pasado en verano del 2016 (Agosto 4500/4600 - 6200) y, si se alargaba más, subiría más en relación al tiempo.


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Nov 2017)

Video de bitcoinity en los 9996:

[youtube]3GwjfUFyY6M[/youtube]

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 02:30 ----------








---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 02:33 ----------

*¡¡¡Feliz 10000!!!*​


----------



## Nailuj2000 (29 Nov 2017)

Para quienes no lo hayan podio ver en directo 
[youtube]J_cTIqFBPlo[/youtube]


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Nov 2017)

*Bitcoin alcanza los 10000 USD (DIEZ MIL): Trolls with the ASS ON FIRE por doquier*


----------



## Tin Rope (29 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> los coreanos que se están dejando los ahorros de su vida hayan sido expulsados de sus casas por sus mujeres.



¿Qué dices? 

Me estas diciendo que aparte de lo felices que me están haciendo los coreanos, luego sus solteras mujeres me van a felar el rabo por unos milibitcoins o o un puñado de satoshis.¿?


----------



## PepitoFrito (29 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Recomendarías en este preciso momento meter sucio Fiat ahí? ) ... si no lo hacéis sabed que estáis confundiendo al personal, deberías decir que es un momento de euforia y ludopatía que requerirá menos fiat cuando los coreanos que se están dejando los ahorros de su vida hayan sido expulsados de sus casas por sus mujeres.



Joder que puto asco dais tu mierda de envidia mal sana y la artigalla esa sacando la lengua en tu jodida firma.


----------



## catoshi (29 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Recomendarías en este preciso momento meter sucio Fiat ahí? ) ... si no lo hacéis sabed que estáis confundiendo al personal, deberías decir que es un momento de euforia y ludopatía que requerirá menos fiat cuando los coreanos que se están dejando los ahorros de su vida hayan sido expulsados de sus casas por sus mujeres.



Ya se recomendaba hace un año por 10 veces menos y ya andabas llorando y criticando:



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hay tantas matemáticas detras de todo esto que recomiendan ahí atrás "tener al menos un bitcoin por si las moscas" jejeje... Es decir, como un billete de loteria por si toca...
> 
> De hecho de ser por las matemáticas habría que comprar no uno, sino meter todo tu dinero en bitcoins... Cuando los inversores que os lean, creyendo que serán "hi class", pierdan su dinero , le pagará Blue o Mojón el dinero fundido?.... :-D.... Venga va, en honor a las matemáticas por sus consejos maravillosos.




ienso:


----------



## tastas (29 Nov 2017)

Felicidades a todos. Aguanté hasta las 11 o así. Hoy soñaba que no había llegado y se "desplomaba" a 9000 (it's over 9000!) o lo contrario, que se metía directamente en los 25.


----------



## sirpask (29 Nov 2017)

72$ dieron a mas de 100 personas en este hilo no hace mucho.... gracias.


----------



## Tex Johnston (29 Nov 2017)

Buenos días,

¿Alguien sabe cómo poner una orden de venta en Kraken para ser ejecutada a determinada cantidad o inferior a la misma?
He probado en órdenes "advanced", vendiendo cantidades pequeñas de Bitcoins usando el limit junto con el símbolo de = (igual a) como del de - (menor a) y siempre me las vende como si fuera una orden inmediata.
He buscado en tutoriales de Youtube, pero todos describían la vieja configuración de órdenes de venta de Kraken, donde una de las opciones, entre otras, era la de stop loss, la cual han quitado.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

El tío este, Tim Draper dijo cuando estaba a 400$ que llegariamos en el 2018 a 10k
Habrá que hacerse "follower" aunque para eso tenía que utilizar el bodrio de las "redes sociales"
Venture capitalist Tim Draper predicts $10K per Bitcoin by 2018 - YouTube
Esto cuando le dá la gana no muestra los enlaces.
Venture capitalist Tim Draper predicts $10K per Bitcoin by 2018 - YouTube

Otra cosa que está cerca del ath es el tamaño del mempool.:Baile: 
Desde luego es acojonante que la gente pague 10k por eso, cuando los chinos si les sale de la chorra se la cepillan de la noche a la mañana. Creo que si no lo han hecho es porque no les interesaba el caos que provocaría, mejor dicho, por lo perjudicados que saldrían, pero como haya dump, ya veremos que pasa.
Sumale la mayoría de novatos que piensa que btc sirve para transferir valor, cuando vean que no funciona.
Esto se está poniendo francamente interesante, estamos asistiendo a la muerte de btc "en diferido".


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Acabo de ver esto.
$1 - 2/2/2011
$10 - 6/2/2011
$100 - 4/1/2013
$1000 - 11/28/2013
$10,000 - 11/28/2017 
Si sigue el mismo patrón, multiplica por 10 dos veces en pocos meses y despues se calma antes 2 años y ahora 4 hasta la siguiente, en unos meses podríamos estar en 100.000$/BTC, pero como no se utilice...
Edito:Las fechas son en formato anglo, MM/DD/AAAA


----------



## louis.gara (29 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> El tío este, Tim Draper dijo cuando estaba a 400$ que llegariamos en el 2018 a 10k
> Habrá que hacerse "follower" aunque para eso tenía que utilizar el bodrio de las "redes sociales"
> Venture capitalist Tim Draper predicts $10K per Bitcoin by 2018 - YouTube
> Esto cuando le dá la gana no muestra los enlaces.
> ...



Tira a ordeñar, palurdo, y dėjate de cuentos chinos agorero barato, si al roger y jihan les da por vender te vas a quedar tú con la mierda de bcrash por ideólogo para transferirte valores a tí mismo a bajas comisiones, con el ojal escozío y Lo que te rondarė moreno...ale, a seguir llorando y dando pena.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Nov 2017)

Hace 5 días hicimos un low en 6 670€ y ahora hemos llegado a marcar 9 064€...

¿Esto es una _digievolución_ a un nivel superior o vamos demasiado deprisa?



La corrección gorda de más del 50% no debería estar lejos.... ¿o no?


----------



## Gurney (29 Nov 2017)

Corrección va a haber, el tema como siempre es el tempo y saltar antes. Yo no descarto nada, ni los 100.000 ni los 5.000.
Tixel, para cuándo hay otro meneo koreano que nos subamos a otro pump?


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Hace 5 días hicimos un low en 6 670€ y ahora hemos llegado a marcar 9 064€...
> 
> ¿Esto es una _digievolución_ a un nivel superior o vamos demasiado deprisa?
> 
> ...



Vete comprando hierba de la buena para cuando comience el dinero ficticio de futuros 

Acabarán congelando la cadena con intervención urgente de Core y tras la locura maricón el último regando todo criptolandia.

Los bots serán los primeros en cobrar... 

De dónde creéis que sale tanto dinero? Teniendo la navidad a la vuelta de la esquina, con una clase media global esquilmada... 

Estos días veremos quienes son los maestros moviéndose o los kamikaze ::

En verdad no veremos nada porque ningún bitcoñero muestra nada y te tienes que creer lo que te digan 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (29 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Sobre los mBTC, yo creo que empieza a haber cierta "escasez" de oferta de btc en los exchanges.
> 
> Captura en este momento en bitstamp de la ventana de oferta-demanda
> Se puede ver que para llegar a 10.000 hay la "considerable" cifra de 1.346 btc... pero luego hasta 11.000$ "sólo" hay unos 400 btc...
> Está claro que el aumento de precio provocaría nuevas ofertas, pero creo que nunca había visto tan poca oferta de btc para una subida que equivaldría a un 10% (10.000 a 11.000)



Me autocito de ayer, sobre la "escasez"

Captura de este momento, bitstamp de la oferta-demanda btc en dólares







Comparando ambas capturas, llama claramente la atención la diferencia entra la "montaña roja" de ayer y hoy.... ayer había oferta de 2023 btc, hoy es 1068 btc. Sin embargo hay ligeramente más demanda en dólares. 

Si en los exchange empezara a haber falta de btc para la venta, se podrían ver caer los "miles" como churros. Para llegar a 12.000 hay "sólo" 528 BTC de venta en las órdenes (ayer para llegar a 10.000 había 1346 btc)


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Video de bitcoinity en los 9996:
> 
> [youtube]3GwjfUFyY6M[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Estaba yo durmiendo plácidamente cuando mi portátil se pone a reproducir esa canción a toda leche, menudo susto me he llevado.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Nov 2017)

En CEX.IO la curva es al revés, pero seguramente sea cosa del arbitraje. Son los que tienen el precio más alto. Está más de 1000 $ por encima de bitsquare ahora mismo.


----------



## Costa2439 (29 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Hace 5 días hicimos un low en 6 670€ y ahora hemos llegado a marcar 9 064€...
> 
> ¿Esto es una _digievolución_ a un nivel superior o vamos demasiado deprisa?
> 
> ...




Los miles son los nuevos cientos, vamos a verlos saltar a diario


----------



## Nailuj2000 (29 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Corrección va a haber, el tema como siempre es el tempo y saltar antes. Yo no descarto nada, ni los 100.000 ni los 5.000.




La famosa ley de "todo lo que sube baja" ¿no?

A lo mejor esa ley no aplica en ese caso, o al menos, no en esta etapa. 

Y me explico: si "todo lo que sube baja" entonces lo de "todo lo que baja sube" tiene la misma credibilidad, y si no lo aplicamos al dólar y al euro, que desde que existen sólo bajan y sabemos que nunca subrán, pues no se porqué hay que aplicarlo al btc, que sólo sube y no tiene porque bajar.

No se si mexplico


----------



## destru (29 Nov 2017)

La subida que está teniendo estos días es brutal, muchos dicen que si estafa, que si burbuja, etc... Obviamente no subirá hasta el infinito, pero yo ya he vendido una parte y puedo decir de primera mano que de estafa nada, ganas lo que haya subido y listo, otra cosa es despotricar porque no han entrado antes, pues que aprendan de sus errores pero no digan tonterías.


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> La famosa ley de "todo lo que sube baja" ¿no?
> 
> A lo mejor esa ley no aplica en ese caso, o al menos, no en esta etapa.
> 
> ...



Cambias tus timoeuros por bitcoins y te olvidas por meses para después recoger los millones...

Si fuese así habría entrado todo el mundo y todos seríamos ricos 

Los bitcoñeros recuerdan bien las bajadas cuando se alegraban tras grandes subidas. La siguiente bajada será proporcional a la subida, como siempre...

Cuando entren al juego los trileros del fiduciario nos vamos a reír del show y tristemente muchos pierdan el 30%-50%. Eso sí, veremos el clásico cántico...

Llevamos muchas bajadas y seguimos vivos... Comprad en rebajas!
5k-6k duelen ahora pero los 50k para verano están ahí.
Deberías de saber dónde te estabas metiendo, aprovecha para comprar que están en oferta!

Mientras la mayor rentabilidad para que te pegues unas buenas Navidades y 2018 te la dan las demás criptomonedas.

Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Nov 2017)

Si alguien consigue vender los Bitcoin Diamond que explique el proceso que ha seguido por favor. Tengo entendido que 1 BTC = 10 BCD.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Corrección va a haber, el tema como siempre es el tempo y saltar antes. Yo no descarto nada, ni los 100.000 ni los 5.000.
> Tixel, para cuándo hay otro meneo koreano que nos subamos a otro pump?



No creo que tarde mucho. Supongo que están esperando a que btc se de la madre de todas las ostias.
El de la direccion más rica de bch sigue acumulando día tras día.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 14:14 ----------




destru dijo:


> La subida que está teniendo estos días es brutal, muchos dicen que si estafa, que si burbuja, etc... Obviamente no subirá hasta el infinito, pero yo ya he vendido una parte y puedo decir de primera mano que de estafa nada, ganas lo que haya subido y listo, otra cosa es despotricar porque no han entrado antes, pues que aprendan de sus errores pero no digan tonterías.



Si tienes un btc seguro. Si tienes 100 ya estás jodido para cambiarlo a fiat.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2017)

A este ritmo de 1000$/dia en verano de 2018 igual me quito de trabajar o algo :XX:.

Tiene que parar.


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> A este ritmo de 1000$/dia en verano de 2018 igual me quito de trabajar o algo :XX:.
> 
> Tiene que parar.



Pues espérate que llegue a 100.000 y vaya subiendo a 10.000 diarios


----------



## sirpask (29 Nov 2017)

Me han hecho una preguntilla que no he sabido contestar...¿por qué el numero total de bitcoins.. los 21.000.000 no se pueden modificar? ¿ni por hard fork? No está programado en algun lado?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si tienes u btc seguro. Si tienes 100 ya estás jodido para cambiarlo a fiat.



A este precio hasta con solo vender uno te arriesgas a que te bloqueen tu cuenta bancaria.

Mirad las experiencias de estos:

Virtual reality hit when I tried to cash in my bitcoins | Money | The Guardian

People Keep Getting Charged With a Crime for Selling Bitcoin - Motherboard

Banks Still Closing Accounts Over Bitcoin Activity - CryptoCoinsNews


----------



## Namreir (29 Nov 2017)

A punto de rebasar los 200.000 millones de dólares de capitalización.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Me han hecho una preguntilla que no he sabido contestar...¿por qué el numero total de bitcoins.. los 21.000.000 no se pueden modificar? ¿ni por hard fork? No está programado en algun lado?



Por hard fork lo podrían cambiar. Claro que está en el codigo ese limite y la manera de crecer su número.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

Namreir dijo:


> A punto de rebasar los 200.000 millones de dólares de capitalización.



Eso cómo se calcula? No será multiplicando el número de btc por la cotización, verdad?


----------



## Namreir (29 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Eso cómo se calcula? No será multiplicando el número de btc por la cotización, verdad?



Numero de bitcoins circulando multiplicado por ultimo precio de cruce.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Existe esa moneda al final o sólo era un troleo?



Tiene web oficial y desde aquí de puede ver su cotización a futuros:

Bitcoin Diamond [Futures] (BCD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Namreir (29 Nov 2017)

El valor de apple se site en los los 850.000 millones de dólares, así que ni con todos los bitcoins del mundo se podría comprar apple.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Nov 2017)

Por si os sobra media hora:
[Youtube]QrLr7MdyyLg[/Youtube]


----------



## Namreir (29 Nov 2017)

¿Cuando podria convertirse en una riesgo sistemático para la economía?

¿500.000/600.000 dolares el bitcoin?

Unos 10 billones de capitalización.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (29 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Eso es como preguntar cuándo podría convertirse una balsa salvavidas en un riesgo sistemático para el titanic.
> 
> Bitcoin no es el problema, sino la salvación.



Entiéndase por "economía" el chiringuito montado por los bancos centrales. Para ellos el bitcoin sí puede suponer un riesgo sistémico. Para todos los demás simples mortales, como los que andamos por este foro, es la salvación


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

Namreir dijo:


> Numero de bitcoins circulando multiplicado por ultimo precio de cruce.



Sabes que ese cálculo es falaz y no refleja el dinero que ha entrado en bitcoin, pues se han pagado cantidades que varían de $0 a $10.000. Tampoco se pagarían a $10.000 si se pusiesen todos a la venta, sino muchísimo menos.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin core, la manera más cara de mover dinero.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Bitcoin no es el problema, sino la salvación.



Un sistema de pago a pedales con comisiones usureras es la salvación de quién?


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Nov 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Me han hecho una preguntilla que no he sabido contestar...¿por qué el numero total de bitcoins.. los 21.000.000 no se pueden modificar? ¿ni por hard fork? No está programado en algun lado?




Mediante hard fork se puede cambiar cualquier cosa que te imagines. Pero eso no es un problema, al contrario, quiere decir que cualquier mejora que se necesite se puede implantar. 

La clave del asunto es que para que el fork tenga exito tiene que haber consenso. De lo contrario seria como hacer un bcash de la vida que con el tiempo se quede en nada.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 15:50 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> El valor de apple se site en los los 850.000 millones de dólares, así que ni con todos los bitcoins del mundo se podría comprar apple.




Para que veas lo infravalorado que todavia está bitcoin y lo que le falta por subir.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 15:53 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> ¿Cuando podria convertirse en una riesgo sistemático para la economía?
> 
> ¿500.000/600.000 dolares el bitcoin?
> 
> Unos 10 billones de capitalización.




El riesgo para la economia no está en bitcoin sino en el propio sistema. ¿ No has visto la crisis financiera del 2008 que salvaron por los pelos ? Eso si, salvaron mediante una patada hacia adelante, creando mas deuda y haciendo mas ricos a los que la crearon. Burbuja de deuda, eso si es una burbuja y no bitcoin.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Por supuesto esta subida de btc está patrocinada con otros 25 millones de tethers liberados hoy. Lo van a subir aunque sea a 20.000 y sacaran otros 3 forks de mierda con tal de seguir con vida y que bch no les coma toda la tostada porque en el momento que esto se de la vuelta puede que sea el obituario definitivo de btc. Va a ser como morir echando un polvo. :XX:
Fundamentales no tiene, utilidad mínima, así no se puede mantener como algo valioso. Ya veremos como acaba esto, pero tiene toda la pinta de acabar muy mal.
Otros ath de btc próximos son el de la mempool y las comisiones que ya están subiendo y dentro de 6 días va a subir la dificultad nada menos que un 23%. Ya pueden seguir echando leña digo tethers.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Nov 2017)

Utilidad??????
Que utilidad te da el euro o el dolar?

Hasta que no entiendan que el btc en una moneda no van a entender nada.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Utilidad??????
> Que utilidad te da el euro o el dolar?



Hostias Pedrín, un marciano! ::



Diegol07 dijo:


> Hasta que no entiendan que el btc en una moneda no van a entender nada.



Cuando crees se va a enterar el panadero de la esquina?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> @zerohedge
> 30s31 seconds ago
> 
> *NASDAQ TO LAUNCH BITCOIN FUTURES CONTRACT IN 2018* - SOURCE



Mañaaaaaanaaaaa....


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (29 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Por supuesto esta subida de btc está patrocinada con otros 25 millones de tethers liberados hoy. Lo van a subir aunque sea a 20.000 y sacaran otros 3 forks de mierda con tal de seguir con vida y que bch no les coma toda la tostada porque en el momento que esto se de la vuelta puede que sea el obituario definitivo de btc. Va a ser como morir echando un polvo. :XX:
> Fundamentales no tiene, utilidad mínima, así no se puede mantener como algo valioso. Ya veremos como acaba esto, pero tiene toda la pinta de acabar muy mal.
> Otros ath de btc próximos son el de la mempool y las comisiones que ya están subiendo y dentro de 6 días va a subir la dificultad nada menos que un 23%. Ya pueden seguir echando leña digo tethers.



Lleváis varios días dándole vueltas a la emisión de USDT, insistiendo en que la subida de BTC es debida a la inyección de tethers. Pues os equivocáis de medio a medio, ya que es al revés, la subida de bitcoin es la que ocasiona que se emitan más tehers, así que por ahí mejor que dejéis de insistir.

La mempool está bastante bien ahora mismo, a menos de la mitad de transacciones en espera de su máximo histórico (que fue el finde del 11 de noviembre gracias a Jihan y compañía con su ataque a través del BCH). Las comisiones, por lo tanto, están bastante contenidas si te tomas la molestia de ajustarlas en vez de poner las que tiene el monedero por defecto.

Y lo de que dentro de 6 días sube la dificultad un 23% tendrás que explicarlo o desdecirte, ya que creo que no es así.

Un saludo a todos y espero que el foro siga siendo útil para los nuevos y para los que llevamos algún tiempo en este apasionante mundillo.

:rolleye:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Nov 2017)

¿No os pone cachondo cada vez que leéis a tixel lloriquear porque algún "malvado desarrollador de blockstream" decide sacar un shitfork de bitcoin y decide hacer conpetencia perjudicando al shitfork antiguo en el que tiene el pillados los deditos?

A mi sí me pone cachondo. En especial porque es exactamente lo mismo que pasó con los que invirtieron en las primeras shitcoins y que luego iban lloriqueando por las esquinas cada vez que alguien decidía unirse al club de las shitcoins/estafas y decidía sacar una nueva.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Utilidad??????
> Que utilidad te da el euro o el dolar?
> 
> Hasta que no entiendan que el btc en una moneda no van a entender nada.



Es esto la guardería? ¿no sabes todavía para que vale el dinero? Preguntale a mama o a papa.
Y btc no es una moneda, es un deposito de valor dicen.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

Como el precio de BTC lo fijan transacciones tether y esta moneda virtual no vale nada - y con cada emisión cada vez menos - de ahí los cuatro ceros de la cotización. Es como si se diese en dólares de Zimbawe 

El tether sigue *hiperinflando*, veamos lo que ocurre cuando sus tenedores reclamen los $$$


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> @zerohedge
> 30s31 seconds ago
> 
> *NASDAQ TO LAUNCH BITCOIN FUTURES CONTRACT IN 2018* - SOURCE



Los btc obtienen los parabienes de los amos del fiat. Quien lo diría hace nada. Verguenza me daría tener btc y pensar que estoy a la última.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 16:39 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿No os pone cachondo cada vez que leéis a tixel lloriquear porque algún "malvado desarrollador de blockstream" decide sacar un shitfork de bitcoin y decide hacer conpetencia perjudicando al shitfork antiguo en el que tiene el pillados los deditos?
> 
> A mi sí me pone cachondo. En especial porque es exactamente lo mismo que pasó con los que invirtieron en las primeras shitcoins y que luego iban lloriqueando por las esquinas cada vez que alguien decidía unirse al club de las shitcoins/estafas y decidía sacar una nueva.



Yo no estoy pillado, yo estoy en el bitcoin que compré hace años y en él sigo confiando. Los que vaís con el culo al aire sois los que os están sobornando, comprandoos con el precio.

Como si esto no estuviera en el guión y no supiesemos que otra cosa no tendrán pero fiat tienen el que quieran, como los tethers y con eso están comprando btc.

Despues de toda la retorica que se gastaron intentando convencer con sus tonterías que se demostraron todas falsas y ya no cuelan y que bch no estaba en el guión y les está poniendo los huevos de corbata pues vuelven con lo único que tienen, fiat. Pero hasta ni eso les hace falta gastar y usan tethers.


----------



## p_pin (29 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Sabes que ese cálculo es falaz y no refleja el dinero que ha entrado en bitcoin, pues se han pagado cantidades que varían de $0 a $10.000. Tampoco se pagarían a $10.000 si se pusiesen todos a la venta, sino muchísimo menos.



En realidad esta respuesta no es para ti, que has demostrado ser obtuso respecto a btc

Es para todos esos lectores que se acercan a este hilo en busca de información
Tu actitud queda retratada, así como la desinformación

Como se ha comentado en numerosas ocasiones en este hilo, el término de *capitalización de mercado* y su cálculo, no lo ha inventado BTC, se utiliza para medir cualquier empresa hace años:

Fuentes para todos los gustos:

Capitalización de mercado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Definición de Capitalización de Mercado | Qué significa capitalización de mercado
Capitalización Bursátil


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> el término de *capitalización de mercado* y su cálculo, no lo ha inventado BTC, se utiliza para medir cualquier empresa hace años:



Cojonudo, los "revolucionarios" de BTC copiando los apaños y triquiñuelas del sistema que dicen odiar. 

En fin, la ideología siempre ha sido cosa de pobres.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Y es una metrica que no vale para nada por lo que se ve. Según esa métrica apple casi es tqn grande como un país como España fabricando juguetes absolutamente prescindibles y similares a los de la competencía.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (29 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y es una metrica que no vale para nada por lo que se ve. Según esa métrica apple casi es tqn grande como un país como España fabricando juguetes absolutamente prescindibles y similares a los de la competencía.



Confundes capitalización con PIB, háztelo mirar.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Que coño queda del bitcoin que iba a dar libertad y autonomía a la gente, que iba a acabar con las guerras, la corrupción, las malas prácticas, que iba a dar el poder a la gente. Que iba a cambiar todo el funcionamiento de todo.
Todo eso sigue vigente en bch, btc se ha convertiodo en un estorbo para todo el criptomundo.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Confundes capitalización con PIB, háztelo mirar.



No confundo nada.


----------



## Arctic (29 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿No os pone cachondo cada vez que leéis a tixel lloriquear porque algún "malvado desarrollador de blockstream" decide sacar un shitfork de bitcoin y decide hacer conpetencia perjudicando al shitfork antiguo en el que tiene el pillados los deditos?
> 
> A mi sí me pone cachondo. En especial porque es exactamente lo mismo que pasó con los que invirtieron en las primeras shitcoins y que luego iban lloriqueando por las esquinas cada vez que alguien decidía unirse al club de las shitcoins/estafas y decidía sacar una nueva.



Reconozco que me lo paso pipa. Pienso en él continuamente. Ayer sin ir más lejos estaba viendo The Walking Dead y veía a todos los zombies como locos atacando a gente para comerse sus cerebros. Y justo pensé: "Qué tranquilo viviría tixel si esto ocurriese en la realidad"


----------



## p_pin (29 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Cojonudo, los "revolucionarios" de BTC copiando los apaños y triquiñuelas del sistema que dicen odiar.
> 
> En fin, la ideología siempre ha sido cosa de pobres.



Si con ideología te refieres a la cantidad de tiempo que dedicas todos los días a venir aquí a discutir sobre algo que ni quieres ni te gusta.... te otorgo el segundo premio al idealista más gilipollas del foro, (el primer te lo ganarás cuando contestes este mensaje :X )


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (29 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No confundo nada.



Pa ti la perra gorda


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Si con ideología te refieres a la cantidad de tiempo que dedicas todos los días a venir aquí a discutir sobre algo que ni quieres ni te gusta....



Vengo a explicar las razones de que ni lo quiera ni me guste, que para eso son los foros de discusión. Si queréis que os chupen la polla pasáos por Chueca.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 17:08 ----------




Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Pa ti la perra gorda



Tixel no confunde nada, habla de la capitalización de un activo como parámetro que falsea la realidad.


----------



## debianita (29 Nov 2017)

on iVoox! La economía que se fue - 28/11/17 - CesarVidal.com La economía que se fue - 28/11/17 - CesarVidal.com en La Voz de César Vidal en mp3(28/11 a las 22:18:44) 47:59 22335340 - iVoox

Centeneitor cagando diarea pura sobre el bitcoin. Se pasa hablando unos 10 minutos, diciendo auténticos disparates. La vergüenza ajena que produce no tiene límite.


----------



## Nico (29 Nov 2017)

Como histórico participante del hilo hoy que pasó los $ 10.000 (un hito histórico y llamativo) no puedo menos que hacerme un minuto y pasar por el hilo.

Creo que hay tres puntos que vale la pena citar:

1) Primero y más que importante el, como dije *HECHO HISTORICO* de que un código digital pueda llegar a cotizar a más de $ 10.000 (superó los $ 11.000 más bien).
Más allá de cualquier otra consideración ES un hecho histórico.

2) El segundo punto es acompañar, aplaudir y felicitar a todos aquellos que sienten la emoción de ganar dinero. Es una linda sensación y, cuando uno "acierta" en algún negocio o inversión se siente de lo más padre. Vale la pena vivirla. Aplausos para quien la esté viviendo.

3) Finalmente recordarles una vez más que los "_números en la pantalla_" *NO SON DINERO*.
Si alguno puede resolver su vida financiera con lo que tiene recuerden que las inversiones *NO SON PARA ENAMORARSE* sino para *CUMPLIR OBJETIVOS FINANCIEROS.*

Luego de la fiesta y la borrachera analicen SERIAMENTE "para qué" y "por qué" invirtieron y, cómo van a hacer para proteger las ganancias.

*Alegría con MADUREZ* se llama esto.

Disfruten. Festejen. Usen la cabeza. Siempre.


----------



## pepeluilli (29 Nov 2017)

debianita dijo:


> on iVoox! La economía que se fue - 28/11/17 - CesarVidal.com La economía que se fue - 28/11/17 - CesarVidal.com en La Voz de César Vidal en mp3(28/11 a las 22:18:44) 47:59 22335340 - iVoox
> 
> Centeneitor cagando diarea pura sobre el bitcoin. Se pasa hablando unos 10 minutos, diciendo auténticos disparates. La vergüenza ajena que produce no tiene límite.



Pero qué manía tiene la gente que no tiene ni puta idea sobre un tema de opinar sobre él.

¿qué es una criptomoneda? ni se sabe, dice el gañán, pues calla, joder


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es la capitalización del oro?



De que serviría saberlo? Lo que importa que se acepta universalmente como medio de pago sin contraparte.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (29 Nov 2017)

SOY dijo:


> No hace falta confiscar el *oro *para quitarle su poder adquisitivo. Sólo hace falta ofrecer una alternativa y desincentivar el *oro *(no hace falta que sea por la fuerza, pues tienen la ingeniería social). Eso no se puede hacer con el *bitcoin*, puesto que nadie puede fabricar *bitcoin*, mientras que si que se pueden fabricar *nuevas aleaciones metálicas*.





tixel dijo:


> Yo en el 2013 pense que a estas alturas pagar con *oro* sería bastante corriente y ya ves, y si no se pueden gastar los *horos* no estas montado.





Nico dijo:


> 2) El segundo punto es acompañar, aplaudir y felicitar a todos aquellos que *no me hicieron caso*



*FIX'ED*



tixel dijo:


> Que coño queda del bitcoin que iba a dar libertad y autonomía a la gente, que iba a acabar con las guerras, la corrupción, las malas prácticas, que iba a dar el poder a la gente. Que iba a cambiar todo el funcionamiento de todo.



Nunca ha existido, son los padres. Sólo pringuis como tu se creían ese cuento.



tixel dijo:


> Esto se está poniendo francamente interesante, estamos asistiendo a la muerte de btc "en diferido".



A lo que estamos asistiendo en diferido es a tu estupidez, que está siempre en ATH.



Divad dijo:


> Mientras la mayor rentabilidad para que te pegues unas buenas Navidades y 2018 te la dan las demás criptomonedas.



Si claro, todas ellas ¿no? Dicen que el boleto premiado del gordo de Navidad todavía da una rentabilidad mayor, hoyga. Corra que se terminan.


----------



## Geldschrank (29 Nov 2017)

Nico dijo:


> 3) Finalmente recordarles una vez más que los "_números en la pantalla_" *NO SON DINERO*.



El dinero que aparece en la pantalla cuando consultas la banca electrónica TAMPOCO ES DINERO. Ni siquiera es tuyo.

Si todo el mundo fuese a sacar el dinero de los bancos también quebrarían.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> El dinero que aparece en la pantalla cuando consultas la banca electrónica TAMPOCO ES DINERO. Ni siquiera es tuyo.
> 
> Si todo el mundo fuese a sacar el dinero de los bancos también quebrarían.



Pero al menos lo puedes gastar y disfrutar sin sacarlo, el BTC no.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Tu vives en los mundos de Yupi o algo así... vete al supermecado con una moneda de oro, y si te lo aceptan para pagar el choped vienes y me lo cuentas.



Te apuesto 10 btcs a que sí me lo aceptan y me devuelven el cambio.

Lleva ocurriendo desde el albor de la humanidad. Cuéntanos de qué color es el cielo en tu planeta.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (29 Nov 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Pero qué manía tiene la gente que no tiene ni puta idea sobre un tema de opinar sobre él.
> 
> ¿qué es una criptomoneda? ni se sabe, dice el gañán, pues calla, joder



Me caía fatal este tipo, pero le tenía cierto respeto por su trayectoría como economista. Después de escuchar el audio, le he perdido el respeto. 

Lo mismo me pasó con Sala-i-Martin cuando publicó un artículo sobre bitcoin en su blog.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Te apuesto 10 btcs a que sí me lo aceptan y me devuelven el cambio.
> 
> Lleva ocurriendo desde el albor de la humanidad. Cuéntanos de qué color es el cielo en tu planeta.



Tu estás chalao, ninguna cajera de supermercado te aceptaría una moneda de oro ni loca.


----------



## sirpask (29 Nov 2017)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Cuando podria convertirse en una riesgo sistemático para la economía?
> 
> ¿500.000/600.000 dolares el bitcoin?
> 
> Unos 10 billones de capitalización.



Se supone que el limite es la capitalización del petroleo.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tu estás chalao, ninguna cajera de supermercado te aceptaría una moneda de oro ni loca.



La cajera no, pero el dueño de la tienda sí, pringao.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (29 Nov 2017)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Me caía fatal este tipo, pero le tenía cierto respeto por su trayectoría como economista. Después de escuchar el audio, le he perdido el respeto.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo mismo me pasó con Sala-i-Martin cuando publicó un artículo sobre bitcoin en su blog.





A mí me gusta Centeno, porque no se corta y dice verdades como templos; pero en el programa de ayer dio vergüenza ajena, npi de lo que son Bitcoin y las criptos.

Le perdonaré porque tiene 70 años y porque dice varias veces en la entrevista que él no sabe mucho de BTC (más bien nada). De todas formas, lo que piensa Roberto es lo que piensan el 95% de los "expertos en economía ".

Esto es muy nuevo y a la gente le cuesta cogerlo, considerémonos unos privilegiados por entender las criptos y entrar a tiempo en esta revolución 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> La cajera no, pero el dueño de la tienda sí, pringao.



Ni la cajera ni el dueño ni su puta madre van a aceptarte nada que no sean euros. A ver si te crees que las tiendas tienen forma de medir allí mismo la autenticidad y pureza de tus moneditas.

Si tan claro lo tienes haz la prueba y sobretodo súbelo a youtube para que nos riamos de ti.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni la cajera ni el dueño ni su puta madre van a aceptarte nada que no sean euros.



Tu decides por ellos, no te jode?

El oro se acepta en todo el mundo porque todo el mundo reconoce en él un depósito de valor con liquidez inmediata.

Por la pasta donde tienes el bocón y acepta mi apuesta.


----------



## NaRNia (29 Nov 2017)

Si tengo 10 bitcoins de aquí a 5-10 años vista seré rico, o igual de pobre que ahora?. A ver si alguien se moja.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> El dinero que aparece en la pantalla cuando consultas la banca electrónica TAMPOCO ES DINERO. Ni siquiera es tuyo.
> 
> Si todo el mundo fuese a sacar el dinero de los bancos también quebrarían.



A ver si me vas a comparar un saldo en un banco con el saldo en bitfinex.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 18:36 ----------

Mientras en btc todo sigue los negocios as usual mientras los developers se tocan el cipote, en otros lados se trabaja para que bitcoin sea una moneda de uso común. 
Bitcoin Unlimited


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mientes y lo sabes. Pero los trolls sois así



Hay que ser desmedidamente fanático para negar que el oro es artículo con más liquidez del planeta. 

Contradicción, ya que en vuestro delirio llamáis al bitcon "oro 2.0" delatando lo que en vuestros sueños húmedos aspiráis a emular.

Ni a 100.000 tethers (que no dólares) la unidad ha conseguido una millonésima parte de la liquidez que tiene el metal que le sirvió de modelo.


----------



## NaRNia (29 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mientes y lo sabes. Pero los trolls sois así
> 
> Me apostaría 10BTCs contigo tranquilamente, si los tuvieras...
> 
> ...



jaja oye pues buena respuesta!. Pues nada, me siento afortunado.
A ver, tener tengo 6 en btc, y despues alts valoradas en 4 btc's.
Lo bueno q si llega a 100.000$ como se está leyendo, ya tendré 1millón!!.
Entonces me espero 5 años sentado.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> jaja oye pues buena respuesta!. Pues nada, me siento afortunado.
> A ver, tener tengo 6 en btc, y despues alts valoradas en 4 btc's.
> Lo bueno q si llega a 100.000$ como se está leyendo, ya tendré 1millón!!.
> Entonces me espero 5 años sentado.



Has resumido perfectamente la actitud y el comportamiento de los hodlers. Esperamos sentados y cuando nos levantemos somos ricos. No se que, pero algo falla en ese razonamiento.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Venga valiente. Demuestra que no eres un *bocazas* y un puto maricón.



Demuéstrame que no le has lamido los cojones a tu padre empezando desde el ojete, experto en mariconadas.

Vaya nivel de frustración para un mequetrefe que supuestamente está celebrando su dinero gratuito :bla:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Nov 2017)

¿Sabéis algo de bitcoñero?
Dijo que se retiraba si conseguía 10 millones de euros, y ya los ha conseguido de sobra.
Ay señor, quién fuera bitcoñero...


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Nov 2017)

Parece que Wall Street ya va a entrar a saco, van a sacar futuros en el Nasdaq.


https://hardwaresfera.com/nasdaq-trabaja-implementar-los-futuros-del-bitcoin-la-primera-mitad-2018/amp/


----------



## Abner (29 Nov 2017)

caída a plomo al 9200.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2017)

Bueno, corrección totalmente LÓGICA, ya sabemos que estos bajonazos del 10-15% suceden y son habituales. Y de hecho, necesarios. Las locuras se pagan. De hecho se puede quedar en 8.500$ pero tranquilamente.

Con rebote y bueno, a ver como sigue. Por lo menos hemos visto hasta los 11.500$!! que se dice pronto. Ahi quedan y ya veremos hasta cuando.


----------



## Condemor (29 Nov 2017)

Está todo caido. He vendido unas chapas en buen momento y me ha dado tiempo a poner una Stop Buy en bitstamp antes de que se cayera, aunque me da miedo que no salte cuando suba con lo mal que esta yendo todo...


----------



## Arctic (29 Nov 2017)

Condemor dijo:


> Está todo caido. He vendido unas chapas en buen momento y me ha dado tiempo a poner una Stop Buy en bitstamp antes de que se cayera, aunque me da miedo que no salte con lo mal que esta yendo todo...



Esto es lo que es de vergüenza. Siempre que hay movida pasa igual. Con el volumen de operaciones que están haciendo, ya podían robustecer las plataformas.


----------



## Tex Johnston (29 Nov 2017)

Condemor dijo:


> Está todo caido. He vendido unas chapas en buen momento y me ha dado tiempo a poner una Stop Buy en bitstamp antes de que se cayera, aunque me da miedo que no salte cuando suba con lo mal que esta yendo todo...



Igual con Kraken, como era de esperar. La que de momento funciona bien es Cryptopia.


----------



## Periplo (29 Nov 2017)

Coinbase caído..

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (29 Nov 2017)

Bitstamp tambien
Bitfinex si me va...

Como puse por la mañana sobre la escasez... estábamos muy acomodados, no había ningún miedo en el mercado, por eso había tan pocas órdenes de venta, y eso tenía el peligro de que el precio se iba para arriba demasiado fácil, de 10k a 11k ha sido un wtf :: ... eso no interesa a los "peces gordos" que quieran comprar grandes cantidades... así que, un velón rojo, usuarios más rápidos vendiendo, llega un poquito de nerviosismo (realmente "de momento" no ha roto anda, pero ésto no tiene pinta de haber acabado), y han conseguido que más "gente" meta órdenes de venta


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Bitstamp tambien
> Bitfinex si me va...
> 
> Como puse por la mañana sobre la escasez... estábamos muy acomodados, no había ningún miedo en el mercado, por eso había tan pocas órdenes de venta, y eso tenía el peligro de que el precio se iba para arriba demasiado fácil, de 10k a 11k ha sido un wtf :: ... eso no interesa a los "peces gordos" que quieran comprar grandes cantidades... así que, un velón rojo, usuarios más rápidos vendiendo, llega un poquito de nerviosismo (realmente "de momento" no ha roto anda, pero ésto no tiene pinta de haber acabado), y han conseguido que más "gente" meta órdenes de venta



Esta volatilidad es superable, sobre todo para quién lleva tiempo operando, lo realmente difícil de superar para un trader novel o un inversor sin "fe", es un goteo de largo plazo (más de un año) a la baja.

Ahí es dónde de verdad las ballenas acumulan grandes cantidades de lo que les interese.

La duda que tengo es que aquí, puede que haya demasaidas ballenas para poco pastel, y por eso no hay un consenso entre ellas, y al ser "ballenas asesinas", pues se despellejan entre ellas para ver quién se lleva el pedazo más grande, con lo que un goteo a la baja de largo plazo de momento podría no ser viable.

Toda una experiencia poder vivir esto, no hay master de pago que mejore estos años analizando estos mercados.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

Umami dijo:


> Coinbase caído..





p_pin dijo:


> Bitstamp tambien



Como era de esperar. Las puertas de salida se cierran en momentos clave. Ahí se ve la verdadera liquidez de estas estampillas. 

Los exchanges liquidan mientras os coméis los mocos. Gacelillas flageladas nuevamente. 



p_pin dijo:


> Bitfinex si me va..



No te jode? pagan con mortadelos que ellos mismos imprimen :XX:


----------



## p_pin (29 Nov 2017)

Bitstamp ya funciona


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2017)

Los bots vuelven a hacer de las suyas 

Cuidado que darán otra embestida y se podrá volver a entrar con mejores ofertas ::

Me descojono de todos aquellos que se crean que criptolandia no está controlado por los listos... 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tu estás chalao, ninguna cajera de supermercado te aceptaría una moneda de oro ni loca.



Yo ya lo probé el año pasado con un Maple de 1/10 de onza en un estanco y no me lo aceptaron para comprar tabaco.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 22:48 ----------




NaRNia dijo:


> Si tengo 10 bitcoins de aquí a 5-10 años vista seré rico, o igual de pobre que ahora?. A ver si alguien se moja.



Rico sin duda.


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

¿A que son clavadas? Seguro que la conoceís.





Queda la última parte en el gráfico de arriba.


----------



## p_pin (29 Nov 2017)

What? que subyacente es ese que cotiza a 2k que nos quieres hacer pasar por btc?


----------



## tixel (29 Nov 2017)

Como parece que la cosa se viene abajo, otros 25 millones de tether más para que no decaiga la fiesta. Por supuesto los exchanges caidos.
https://omniexplorer.info/lookupadd.aspx?address=1NTMakcgVwQpMdGxRQnFKyb3G1FAJysSfz


----------



## Claudius (29 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Como era de esperar. Las puertas de salida se cierran en momentos clave. Ahí se ve la verdadera liquidez de estas estampillas.
> 
> Los exchanges liquidan mientras os coméis los mocos. Gacelillas flageladas nuevamente.
> 
> No te jode? pagan con mortadelos que ellos mismos imprimen :XX:



Es lo que tiene estar en jurisdicciones sin regulación.
En Japón, no ha pasado así.  :fiufiu:

[youtube]MyQ8YzgqVdY[/youtube]

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 23:49 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo ya lo probé el año pasado con un Maple de 1/10 de onza en un estanco y no me lo aceptaron para comprar tabaco.




Pues como te pasaría con bitcoin, una moneda es moneda de cambio cuando ambas partes de una transacción económica llegan a consenso 

Hace 1000 años la sal.
Hoy unos papelillos además de 1 y 0 centralizados.
Quizás mañana 1 y 0 descentralizados. O el agua dulce..

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 00:22 ----------




tixel dijo:


> ¿A que son clavadas? Seguro que la conoceís.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es buena, al César, lo que es del César.
)


----------



## Nico (30 Nov 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> A mí me gusta Centeno, porque no se corta y dice verdades como templos; pero en el programa de ayer dio vergüenza ajena, npi de lo que son Bitcoin y las criptos.
> 
> Le perdonaré porque tiene 70 años y porque dice varias veces en la entrevista que él no sabe mucho de BTC (más bien nada). De todas formas, lo que piensa Roberto es lo que piensan el 95% de los "expertos en economía ".
> 
> *Esto es muy nuevo y a la gente le cuesta cogerlo, considerémonos unos privilegiados por entender las criptos y entrar a tiempo en esta revolución*




Posiblemente tú seas muy "nuevo" y te cueste entender cosas que Centeno *ha visto MUCHAS VECES*.

Ya aprenderás. No pasa nada.

Estas dos frases Don Centeno te las puede explicar con cien ejemplos:

_- Las ganancias pasadas *NO GARANTIZAN* ganancias futuras.

- Los mercados *son CICLICOS*._

Por ahí si las vas anotando luego las vivas en carne propia y cuando llegues a los honrosos 70 años de Don Centeno descubras que piensas igual que él.

Las "ganancias" son "ganancias" cuando las realizas, no cuando las ves anotadas en la pantalla del ordenador.

PD = Para el compañero que pregunta por *bitcoñero*... me parece que otro compañero dijo que había salido (al menos movió los bitcoins de la cuenta). Sería cuestión de confirmarlo pero, si cumplió su objetivo y se salió es para aplaudirlo... eso es balancear riesgo-coraje-inteligencia.


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Nov 2017)

Que tal el BitCohen la criptomoneda?


----------



## BlueArrow (30 Nov 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Posiblemente tú seas muy "nuevo" y te cueste entender cosas que Centeno *ha visto MUCHAS VECES*.
> 
> Ya aprenderás. No pasa nada.
> 
> ...



Muy bien por él. Yo tengo más Bitcoins que bitcoñero y no los voy a mover. No voy a convertirlos a fiat. Mantendré mis Bitcoins, por ahora, indefinidamente. Si los gasto, los gastaré directamente.

¿Sabes por qué no los voy a convertir? Porque Bitcoin hoy en día, según yo lo veo, es la mejor inversión a largo plazo y la forma más segura de almacenar riqueza.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Nov 2017)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que tal el BitCohen la criptomoneda?



en porcentaje otros pierden mas.... ::


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Nov 2017)

Yo una vez, cuando era la época de comprar carlillos en las sucursales bancarias, fui a correos a enviar una carta certificada con acuse de recibo. Cuando estaba llegando vi que había una sucursal enfrente y entré a preguntar por los k12. Tenían muchos, así que me dejé los 36 euros que llevaba encima, me quedé con poca calderilla.

Me di cuenta de lo que había hecho cuando fui a pagar en correos, así que intenté pagar con una moneda de 12 euros... me pusieron tal cara negándose a aceptar esa forma de pago que desistí a la primera.

No les culpo, algunos cajeros en los bancos, al preguntarles si tenían esa moneda, respondían que _eso no existe_... en fin...

Tengo pendiente intentar pagar con un billete de 500 y con uno de 200 a ver qué me dicen.
¿Habéis intentado pagar con uno de 500 en algún comercio?
Porque es probable que os pongan pegas también.

Que acepten o no un medio de pago en un comercio en tiempos normales no es indicativo de mucho.


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo una vez, cuando era la época de comprar carlillos en las sucursales bancarias, fui a correos a enviar una carta certificada con acuse de recibo. Cuando estaba llegando vi que había una sucursal enfrente y entré a preguntar por los k12. Tenían muchos, así que me dejé los 36 euros que llevaba encima, me quedé con poca calderilla.
> 
> Me di cuenta de lo que había hecho cuando fui a pagar en correos, así que intenté pagar con una moneda de 12 euros... me pusieron tal cara negándose a aceptar esa forma de pago que desistí a la primera.
> 
> ...



Pues si no es indicativo eso, no se que lo puede ser. El billete de 500 en el día a día es como ir sin dinero y te lo digo yo que aún el otro día le compre bitcoins a una amiga y me pago con billetes de 500 y ya le dije si no me lo podía haber pagado en otra cosa, porque para utillizarlo ya me veo yendo al banco o quizá en un hipermercado o tienda multinacional


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Tengo pendiente intentar pagar con un billete de 500 y con uno de 200 a ver qué me dicen.
> ¿Habéis intentado pagar con uno de 500 en algún comercio?
> Porque es probable que os pongan pegas también.
> 
> Que acepten o no un medio de pago en un comercio en tiempos normales no es indicativo de mucho.




Gasolinera grande y billetes de 500 se suelen llevar bien. 

El problema no son los billetes de 500, el problema es no tenerlos. 

Un saludo


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues si no es indicativo eso, no se que lo puede ser. El billete de 500 en el día a día es como ir sin dinero y te lo digo yo que aún el otro día le compre bitcoins a una amiga y me pago con billetes de 500 y ya le dije si no me lo podía haber pagado en otra cosa, porque para utillizarlo ya me veo yendo al banco o quizá en un hipermercado o tienda multinacional



Me refería a la capacidad del gobierno de emitir medios de pago forzosos. Billetes con el respaldo de la Unión Europea, emitidos por el BCE... y no se aceptan en muchos sitios... 

¿La UE o el BCE pierden crédito por esto? ¿No son válidos como medio de pago?
No, simplemente el formato es incómodo.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 09:36 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> El problema no son los billetes de 500, el problema es no tenerlos.



jajaja 
bendito problema

pues con las otras "cosas" igual


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Gasolinera grande y billetes de 500 se suelen llevar bien.
> 
> El problema no son los billetes de 500, el problema es no tenerlos.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues no se si al de la gasolinera grande le hará mucha gracia quedarse sin cambio. Habrá que probar.
Que os parece esta noticia. Coinbase le va a dar los datos a la hacienda gringa de 14355 personas que han movido, recibido, comprado o vendido más de 20000$. Ojito con esto y con los exchanges. Mientras no se haga todos por exchanges descentralizados estamos vendidos.
Coinbase ordered to report 14,355 users to the IRS - The Verge


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues no se si al de la gasolinera grande le hará mucha gracia quedarse sin cambio. Habrá que probar.
> Que os parece esta noticia. Coinbase le va a dar los datos a la hacienda gringa de 14355 personas que han movido, recibido, comprado o vendido más de 20000$. Ojito con esto y con los exchanges. Mientras no se haga todos por exchanges descentralizados estamos vendidos.
> Coinbase ordered to report 14,355 users to the IRS - The Verge



Me temo que con los exchanges pasará lo mismo que con localbitcoin, al principio no había que dar datos y luego empezaron a pedir de todo...


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Me refería a la capacidad del gobierno de emitir medios de pago forzosos. Billetes con el respaldo de la Unión Europea, emitidos por el BCE... y no se aceptan en muchos sitios...
> 
> ¿La UE o el BCE pierden crédito por esto? ¿No son válidos como medio de pago?
> No, simplemente el formato es incómodo.
> ...



La UE no pierde credito por lo mismo que has dicho, es un medio impuesto que no se tiene que partir la cara con otra competencia y te lo comes y punto. Además para la mayoría de la gente es como si no existiese.
Pero como medio de pago no vale, por muchas razones, siendo la primera que el de la tienda no tenga para darte cambio. 
El billete de 500 tiene otro objetivo que ser medio de pago, si conservase el valor seria una reserva de valor como el btc, pero ni eso.
A lo mejor btc ha dejado de ser p2p cash system para transformarse en 500euro like electronic system


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> para transformarse en 500euro like electronic system



vaya... ¿estás reconociendo cierta utilidad al BTC?


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> vaya... ¿estás reconociendo cierta utilidad al BTC?



Si, la misma que la del billete de 500.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Bendito DASH, me está compensando todas las pérdidas del resto de la cartera, y con creces
> 
> 800$ // 23% arriba
> 
> Diversificad amigos, diversificad.



Yo justo compré ayer y al empezar a caer el mercado pensé que había metido la pata, pero no... 
De todos modos bitcoin está aguantando bastante bien.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Muy bien por él. Yo tengo más Bitcoins que bitcoñero y no los voy a mover. No voy a convertirlos a fiat. Mantendré mis Bitcoins, por ahora, indefinidamente. Si los gasto, los gastaré directamente.
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué no los voy a convertir? Porque Bitcoin hoy en día, según yo lo veo, es la mejor inversión a largo plazo y la forma más segura de almacenar riqueza.



Dos preguntas:

¿No te acojona anunciar este tipo de cosas a los cuatro vientos? ::

¿De verdad que no has hablado con ningún asesor fiscal?


----------



## Claudius (30 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Gasolinera grande y billetes de 500 se suelen llevar bien.
> 
> El problema no son los billetes de 500, el problema es no tenerlos.
> 
> Un saludo



Los billetes de 500 hoy te traen problemas, que ni ves, ni hueles. Si no los sabe gestionar bien. Y hablo de billetes lícitos.


----------



## sirpask (30 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Dos preguntas:
> 
> ¿No te acojona anunciar este tipo de cosas a los cuatro vientos? ::
> 
> ¿De verdad que no has hablado con ningún asesor fiscal?



Creo que tenia doble nacionalidad ¿no?, eso da una tranquilidad buena.

Ademas estuve pensando que hubiera echo en el caso de bitcoñero, Cambias un millon pagando lo correspondiente a Montoro, te vas a vivir 6 meses a Suiza o Andorra y luego cambias el resto tranquilamente. ¿no?


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Muy bien por él. Yo tengo más Bitcoins que bitcoñero y no los voy a mover. No voy a convertirlos a fiat. Mantendré mis Bitcoins, por ahora, indefinidamente. Si los gasto, los gastaré directamente.
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué no los voy a convertir? Porque Bitcoin hoy en día, según yo lo veo, es la mejor inversión a largo plazo y la forma más segura de almacenar riqueza.



Con 10 tíos como tú, y el programa electoral que propones, quizá S. Nakamoto pueda lograr su objetivo a medio plazo.

Mientra muchos se hacen pajas viendo subir números en una pantalla y piensan en el caribe, deportivos, barcos y ...

otros recuerdan el pasado reciente y saben que por mucho dinero que tengan, no les servirá de gran cosa si a largo plazo analizan su vida y entienden que dejaron pasar una oportunidad única de cambiar realmente algo en este juego.

Vd hace tiempo que tiene mi atención, pero no por tener muchos BTC, si no por el planteamiento y objetivo que le busca a esos BTC.

Suerte con ello, a pesar de que no creo mucho en ella.



Claudius dijo:


> Los billetes de 500 hoy te traen problemas, que ni ves, ni hueles. Si no los sabe gestionar bien. Y hablo de billetes lícitos.




Cierto compañero, pero yo ante la encrucijada de no tener nada o tener billetes de 500, creo que todos lo tenemos claro.


----------



## Emeregildo (30 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Muy bien por él. Yo tengo más Bitcoins que bitcoñero y no los voy a mover. No voy a convertirlos a fiat. Mantendré mis Bitcoins, por ahora, indefinidamente. Si los gasto, los gastaré directamente.
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué no los voy a convertir? Porque Bitcoin hoy en día, según yo lo veo, es la mejor inversión a largo plazo y la forma más segura de almacenar riqueza.



Me quito el sombrero. Yo no sería capaz de tener tal fortuna sin haber diversificado y haber hecho cash de un porcentaje de ellos. 

Dudas en el aspecto legal. Como tienes en mente en un futuro hacer el paso a Fiat en caso de que quieras comprar algo. Cantidades importantes empiezan a ser problemáticas y yo creo que me veré en ese problema en no poco tiempo


----------



## michinato (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues no se si al de la gasolinera grande le hará mucha gracia quedarse sin cambio. Habrá que probar.
> Que os parece esta noticia. Coinbase le va a dar los datos a la hacienda gringa de 14355 personas que han movido, recibido, comprado o vendido más de 20000$. Ojito con esto y con los exchanges. Mientras no se haga todos por exchanges descentralizados estamos vendidos.
> Coinbase ordered to report 14,355 users to the IRS - The Verge




Exchanges descentralizados ya hay, lo que pasa es que me da la impresión de que no los usa casi nadie.

Ayer por ejemplo probé a instalarme Bisq para ver como funciona. 

El par con más órdenes era el BTC/EUR, que tenía 5 órdenes de compra y 4 de venta, y además estaban separadas entre un 5-10% del precio de bitcoinaverage. 

Lo tuve abierto un tiempo y no se compraba ni vendía nada. 


Me da que es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, hay muy pocos usuarios y esto hace que no lleguen nuevos usuarios.


El programa en sí tenia buena pinta, se conectaba por tor y tenía un montón de opciones, pero un problema que observé es que utilizaba como referencia la cotización de bitcoinaverage, que pegaba unos bandazos tremendos respecto a por ejemplo la cotización de kraken. Por eso creo que los usuarios no se fían y ponen % gordos de spread, para protegerse de estos vaivenes.


A mi me encantaría que algo como esto funcionase, pero claro, cualquiera que tenga cuenta en un exchange preferirá comprar o vender más rápido y a un precio más favorable. 


Quizás es que ayer fue un día demasiado turbulento y en otras ocasiones hay más ofertas. Probaré a entrar de nuevo dentro de unos días a ver si está mejor.


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Bendito DASH, me está compensando todas las pérdidas del resto de la cartera, y con creces
> 
> 800$ // 23% arriba
> 
> Diversificad amigos, diversificad.



Yo también pille DASH cuando me salí de BTC y joder, y no vendí cuando llego a 0,08. Esta es la definitiva.;-)

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 13:40 ----------




michinato dijo:


> Exchanges descentralizados ya hay, lo que pasa es que me da la impresión de que no los usa casi nadie.
> 
> Ayer por ejemplo probé a instalarme Bisq para ver como funciona.
> 
> ...



Yo en bisq, anterior bitsquare tengo comprado unos cuantos bitcoins sin problemas. Pero hay poca oferta, es cierto


----------



## Costa2439 (30 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Exchanges descentralizados ya hay, lo que pasa es que me da la impresión de que no los usa casi nadie.
> 
> Ayer por ejemplo probé a instalarme Bisq para ver como funciona.
> 
> ...




Te recomiendo que le eches una ojeada a Barterdex, llevan mas de 3 años de desarrollo y ahora esta empezando a ver la luz, es el unico realmente descentralizado por ahora, intercambios atomicos sin necesidad de descargar las blockchains, de momento tienen pocos pares, mas que nada del ecosistema komodo pero cualquier Coin interesada puede enviarles una plantilla con las caracteristicas y la agregan, tienen un sistema que con tus fondos de cartera permite poner varias operaciones al mismo tiempo, creo que lo llaman "utxo"

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 13:44 ----------

Aqui esta toda la informacion

BarterDEX


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2017)

Yo la verdad es que no entiendo la alegria de los @tontos de dash. Ahora mismo esta a 0.07. Hace tan solo unos meses estaba a 0.15. Es decir mas de un 50% de perdidas desde maximos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (30 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ..., the currency with the most computational power is the most secure. ... Bitcoin is that currency.



Eso fue en el 2001 pero ya no. Se otean movimientos fuertes del poder de cálculo hacia otra cryptos que incluso ya han sobrepasado puntualmente en potencia al bitcoin.

Bitcoin Cash Surpasses Bitcoin's Absolute Hashpower Over the Past few Hours - NEWSBTC


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que no entiendo la alegria de los @tontos de dash. Ahora mismo esta a 0.07. Hace tan solo unos meses estaba a 0.15. Es decir mas de un 50% de perdidas desde maximos.



¿No lo entiendes? Es que eres cortito. Es fácil de explicar. Ademas de mentirosos, dash nunca estuvo a 0,15. Pero que eras de poco fiar ya lo sabiamos.


----------



## Claudius (30 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Para los cansinos de las shitcoins, leí este artículo ayer de 2011 que deja claro porqué el resto de monedas no valdrán nada más que para temporalmente timar a los pardillos que no quieren pagar BTC "caro" y prefieren comprar basura "barata":
> 
> The Monetary Future: Bitcoin is the Economic Singularity





Si, eso dijo Yahoo, cuando unos universitarios le presentaron su proyecto.
A que no lo sabías?


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿No lo entiendes? Es que eres cortito. Es fácil de explicar. Ademas de mentirosos, dash nunca estuvo a 0,15. Pero que eras de poco fiar ya lo sabiamos.




0.124 fue el máximo, acabo de comprobarlo. Dije los 0.15 de memoria y redondeando lo cual no cambia mucho las cosas. Me sale un 43% de perdidas desde maximos. Sigo sin entender que cojones celebrais.

Ahh ya lo entiendo, que sois de los que os alegrais cuando sube un 20% despues de haber caido un 90%, ok todo correcto.


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que no entiendo la alegria de los @tontos de dash. Ahora mismo esta a 0.07. Hace tan solo unos meses estaba a 0.15. Es decir mas de un 50% de perdidas desde maximos.



Y hace un añito estaba a 0,01 BTC... justo ahora mismo un 7,2X Vs BTC

Cada uno celebra lo que celebra y cuando lo celebra o puede celebrarlo...lo que celebren los demás, pues bien por ellos.

Un saludo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Nov 2017)

Yo sí entiendo a bluearrow del porqué no ha convertido a € sus bitcoñitos. Solo hay que darle tiempo al tiempo, y en un futuro no muy lejano podrá gastar esos BTC directamente, sin necesidad de convertirlos a nada. Hay un meme de Neo hablando con Morfeo sobre esto.

Por cierto bluearrow, sigue en pié ese proyecto de mandar una colonia a marte?


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Y hace un añito estaba a 0,01 BTC... justo ahora mismo un 7,2X Vs BTC
> 
> Cada uno celebra lo que celebra y cuando lo celebra o puede celebrarlo...lo que celebren los demás, pues bien por ellos.
> 
> Un saludo




A ver, no se trata de celebraciones. Se trata de que ya todos sabemos que pumps puntuales siempre va a haber en alguna shitcoin. Y que venga el mono de turno a promocionar su shitcoin justo despues de un pump sin decir de donde viene el precio previamente ya sabemos para que sirve, para pillar a algun pobre incauto.


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo sí entiendo a bluearrow del porqué no ha convertido a € sus bitcoñitos. Solo hay que darle tiempo al tiempo, y en un futuro no muy lejano podrá gastar esos BTC directamente, sin necesidad de convertirlos a nada. Hay un meme de Neo hablando con Morfeo sobre esto.
> 
> Por cierto bluearrow, sigue en pié ese proyecto de mandar una colonia a marte?



Eso son ciento volando. Pajaro en mano no tiene ninguno. Y veo jodido que btc algún día sirva para pagar nada.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Eso son ciento volando. Pajaro en mano no tiene ninguno. Y veo jodido que btc algún día sirva para pagar nada.



No creas , ya hay varios comercios y webs que aceptan BTC, por ejemplo Steam, Destinia, Expedia, otra web tipo Amazon de Europa del este (no recuerdo su nomre). Es de esperar que a medida que el BTC se haga más pupolar, más y más tiendas lo acepten. Por no hablar de la deep web donde todas las compras se hacen con BTC.


----------



## tastas (30 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Exchanges descentralizados ya hay, lo que pasa es que me da la impresión de que no los usa casi nadie.
> 
> Ayer por ejemplo probé a instalarme Bisq para ver como funciona.
> 
> ...



No pillaste un día normal, desde luego.

Bisq en eur tiene 7 transacciones al día como mucho, unas 4 o 5 de media. Ha mejorado muchísimo respecto a hace un año donde había días sin transacción alguna, aún así está claro que es poco. 
De todos modos, a mi ya me parece muy aceptable. Por experiencia, si pones órdenes con un 1% a tu favor en unas horas lo tienes hecho. Probablemente te lo intercambiará alguien haciendo arbitraje con Kraken o algo así, tal como has puesto. Él pagará ese arbitraje con pérdida de privacidad y riesgo exchange. Los precios en euro suelen ser bastante mejores que en Localbitcoins cara a cara, y también a distancia, donde además vuelves a lidiar con el problema de servidor centralizado con pérdida de privacidad y, que yo sepa, ni siquiera se han decidido a utilizar direcciones multifirma para el escrow así que también hay riesgo exchange.

Bisq no es útil para hacer operaciones intradía. En cambio, además de su gran fortaleza (privacidad y seguridad), puede ser útil en días de altísima volatilidad cuando no tienes dinero en el exchange y quieres aceptar una oferta al momento, o mientras se van desarrollando las apis (o cuando las desarrollen, utilizándolas), para pillar órdenes a precio en vez de a porcentaje que se hayan podido quedar muy descolgadas.

--------------

Hasta el 31 de enero, 5% de descuento en hoteles con Bitcoin. Destinia, celebrando los 10.000.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Nov 2017)

Seis respuestas sobre la fiscalidad del bitcoin: ¿Tributan en el IRPF?, ¿hay que hacer el 720? - Noticia | Noticias | invertia.com


----------



## p_pin (30 Nov 2017)

Obligando a la banca a "actualizarse":

El BCE aconseja a los bancos que opten por los pagos instantáneos para vencer al bitcoin Por Reuters

_"Los bancos necesitan implementar los pagos instantáneos lo antes posible y proveer una narrativa alternativa para el debate público en curso sobre la supuesta innovación provista por los esquemas de monedas virtuales"_


----------



## tastas (30 Nov 2017)

Como los taxis actualizándose con una app pero con los mismos precios y prepotencia de siempre.
Sirve para engañar a los que piensan que la principal fortaleza de Bitcoin es hacer pagos instantáneos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El BTC está sujeto a IRPF si tradeas con él o el día que liquides.. que eso no será nunca ¿no?
> 
> Además, para los verdaderos winers está sujeto a Patrimonio.
> 
> ...



Sí, dice algo de Patrimonio, pero no dicen qué casilla de la Renta hay que rellenar. Yo sé con total seguridad que algún día el estado se pondrá farruco con las criptomonedas y querrá cobrarles impuestos a los hodlers, es por ello que todos mis bitcoñitos los he comprado en Bisq, para que no quede ni rastro de su origen. Que pague impuestos su puta madre.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Te has forrado y aún quieres hacer la declaración como un pobre?.. por tus medios? de forma descentralizada?
> Pilla un asesor que seguro hay que cobren en BTCs.



No me he forrado pero tengo un buen dinero, y obviamente paso de declarar nada, voy a hodlear hasta que pueda gastar bitcoñitos directamente por productos y servicios, mientras tanto voy tirando con reservas FIAT que tengo en el banco.

Por cierto hace un año prácticamente solo había un jilo del BTC en burbuja, ahora hay varios jilos en varios subfloros, esto se va haciendo cada ve más mainstream, buena señal.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (30 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> esto se va haciendo cada ve más mainstream, buena señal.



Se habla más de BTC pero no se usa más. Aplícate el cuento de la bolsa y el limpiabotas.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (30 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Dos preguntas:
> 
> ¿No te acojona anunciar este tipo de cosas a los cuatro vientos? ::
> 
> ¿De verdad que no has hablado con ningún asesor fiscal?



Te devuelvo la 2a pregunta. ¿Has hablado con algún asesor? ¿Qué te recomendó, si se puede revelar?


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2017)

*Negro futuro* lo bueno de BTC es que no te los pueden expropiar, ni es fácil demostrar que tu eres el holder.

Por consiguiente, si Montoro se enfada por que nadie le da su parte de BTC, pues tiene un problema...

¿Que algún holder quiere comprar una mansión en Sotogrande?...bueno, pues ahí sí deberá mover ficha antes de meter la pata.

También es muy posible, y así lo creo yo, que en breve se saque una ley fiscal sobre todo este mundillo, "obligando" a declarar "quién quiera"...el monto de cryptos que se poseen...en principio, seguro no exigirán pago por ello, pero en unos años, pues cobrarán un % por monto declarado.

Primero hay que saber quién tiene la liebre antes de dispararle.

Luego ya quién tenga 10M o más, pues no tiene ningún problema, solo ha de decidir en que república bananera va a nacionalizarse...creo que un tal R. Ver puede asesorar al respecto.

un saludo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo, si uno ha hecho los deberes, Hacienda no tiene ninguna forma de saber cuántos bitcoñitos posee un forero. Y siempre puedes decir que te los gastaste todos comprando drojas en la deep web.


----------



## Arctic (30 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Te he respondido en tu post, y te he pedido que no vengáis aquí más que a leer... profecías sin loestar a sus moradores.
> 
> 
> Pero solo por esta vez te contesto:
> ...



No hay manera humana de vincular el saldo de una billetera con una persona física. Ninguna.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Nov 2017)

Además es que bitcoin no es patrimonio, ni moneda ni divisa, es simplemente un protocolo.


----------



## PepitoFrito (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Eso son ciento volando. Pajaro en mano no tiene ninguno. Y veo jodido que btc algún día sirva para pagar nada.



Hace un rato he propuesto pagar con bitcoin un pequeño estudio para mis cosillas y el vendedor me ha hecho ojitos... :fiufiu:


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No creas , ya hay varios comercios y webs que aceptan BTC, por ejemplo Steam, Destinia, Expedia, otra web tipo Amazon de Europa del este (no recuerdo su nomre). Es de esperar que a medida que el BTC se haga más pupolar, más y más tiendas lo acepten. Por no hablar de la deep web donde todas las compras se hacen con BTC.




Y no os olvideis de purse.io que a traves de ellos se puede comprar casi cualquier cosa de Amazon creandote una wishlist y encima con descuento. Yo lo he usado en varias ocasiones y funciona muy bien.


----------



## sirpask (30 Nov 2017)

Ir a un banco a pedir un credito y avalar con un monedero BTC y multisigna por el mismo dinero en € que el crédito. 

Vamos, se puede hacer hasta un contrato inteligente de que si no devuelves todos los meses la quita del préstamo, el aval para el banco. 

... Ui... O eso es blanqueo? :rolleye:


Alguien se atreve a probar? .


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 Nov 2017)

Con bitcoin se puede comprar oro, yo si estuviese forrao de bitcoñis comprados a 500 por poner una cifra, compraría moneditas de oro y plata ahora que está bastante barato, en ciode se puede por ejemplo.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Esto último no lo veo tan claro, sobre todo si es mucho dinero. Y me gustaría saberlo bien ya que sigo pensando si comprar más. No sé cómo de viable es que después te digan: "Vale, esas transferencias eran para comprar bitcoins. ¿Y ahora dónde están? ¿Compraste cosas con ellos? ¿Dónde está la factura?"




Me los gasté en Poloniex comprando la shitcoin Xcoin y que ahora mismo no vale nada. Al final resulta que van a servir para algo las shitcoins :XX::XX:


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Hace un rato he propuesto pagar con bitcoin un pequeño estudio para mis cosillas y el vendedor me ha hecho ojitos... :fiufiu:



No mientas,que es muy feo.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 18:54 ----------




Timetwister dijo:


> Es decir, en una hipotética inspección sería: "Esas transferencias fueron para comprar Bitcoins. Aquí están los comprobantes en X Exchange. Después fueron a esta dirección BTC. Desde allí los pasé a Poloniex, donde los cambié por otras criptomonedas...
> 
> "¿Y dónde están esas otras monedas?"
> 
> Ya sé que es súper paranoico esto, pero sigue sin ser una buena respuesta. Al final queda la cosa como mucho en decir "me los gasté, pero no tengo facturas."



Yo eso ya lo había pensado y diría que soy un matado y lo perdí todo tradeando y lo poco q me quedo comprando alguna costilla, una tele buena y asi


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2017)

"No recuerdo el password y he perdido la seed de papel"


----------



## PepitoFrito (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No mientas,que es muy feo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 18:54 ----------





Sí, me has pillado. realmente le ofrecí tus queridos shitcoin crash que son las buenas. :XX:


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 Nov 2017)

Aqui puedes comprarte una casa con bitcoins:
Comprar viviendas con Bitcoin es posible, nosotros lo utilizamos! | Altamira21


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (30 Nov 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Aqui puedes comprarte una casa con bitcoins:
> Comprar viviendas con Bitcoin es posible, nosotros lo utilizamos! | Altamira21



No se lo creen ni ellos, pero queda mu "modelno" y da imagen.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 20:51 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Ideas...
> 
> *You can buy elite residency in Thailand for $60,000 - Business Insider*
> 
> *Thailand Elite*



Pero qué mierda es esta? $60.000 los tiene el 50% de la población, deberían irse a vivir a Tailandia?

Joder cuanto mongol hay en bitcoin.


----------



## Claudius (30 Nov 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> No hay manera humana de vincular el saldo de una billetera con una persona física. Ninguna.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2017)

A ver...

También puedes decir que sacaste los BTC del exchange, los mandaste a tu dirección y luego la mandaste a otra que era scam que te prometía un 100% en 7 días y que ahí les perdiste la pista.

Por poder, se puede. El anonimato es relativo en el momento que pasas por un ex-change, pero es bastante más anónimo que los bancos.


----------



## Geldschrank (30 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Negro futuro* lo bueno de BTC es que no te los pueden expropiar, ni es fácil demostrar que tu eres el holder.
> 
> Por consiguiente, si Montoro se enfada por que nadie le da su parte de BTC, pues tiene un problema...
> 
> ...





Edu.R dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> También puedes decir que sacaste los BTC del exchange, los mandaste a tu dirección y luego la mandaste a otra que era scam que te prometía un 100% en 7 días y que ahí les perdiste la pista.
> 
> Por poder, se puede. El anonimato es relativo en el momento que pasas por un ex-change, pero es bastante más anónimo que los bancos.



Tendría que estar reflejado en la cadena de bloques. Si la pasta sigue en ese wallet es por que lo has perdido, no hay otra excusa.


----------



## BlueArrow (30 Nov 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Dos preguntas:
> 
> ¿No te acojona anunciar este tipo de cosas a los cuatro vientos? ::
> 
> ¿De verdad que no has hablado con ningún asesor fiscal?



No me acojona porque soy bastante cuidadoso y extremista con la seguridad.
Sí, he hablado con un asesor fiscal. De hecho tengo en nómina a un abogado y una de sus responsabilidades es asesorarme sobre las mejores opciones para proteger mi dinero.


----------



## NaRNia (30 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y tienes a alguien para protegerte de tu abogado?



jajajaja buena pregunta. Igual lo secuestra y pide un rescate en bitcoins a su family.


----------



## p_pin (30 Nov 2017)

No confundamos wallet con direcciones públicas...

Yo no tengo problemas por que mi montante en btc es pequeño comparado con lo que alguno de aquí pueda tener, pero voy a poner una frase cuando trataba de informarme sobre el scalping (no textual):

"Hay varias formas de ganar 1 millón de dólares, una es con una operación, otra con un millón de operaciones de un dólar"

No sé si tengo que ser más específico... pero en Hacienda no persiguen "migajas"


----------



## BlueArrow (30 Nov 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Me quito el sombrero. Yo no sería capaz de tener tal fortuna sin haber diversificado y haber hecho cash de un porcentaje de ellos.
> 
> Dudas en el aspecto legal. Como tienes en mente en un futuro hacer el paso a Fiat en caso de que quieras comprar algo. Cantidades importantes empiezan a ser problemáticas y yo creo que me veré en ese problema en no poco tiempo



Sí que diversifiqué, pero hace tiempo. Sólo lo justo para remontar mis aventuras empresariales, pero fuera de ese infierno fiscal y jurídico llamado España.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 22:40 ----------




Emeregildo dijo:


> Me quito el sombrero. Yo no sería capaz de tener tal fortuna sin haber diversificado y haber hecho cash de un porcentaje de ellos.
> 
> Dudas en el aspecto legal. Como tienes en mente en un futuro hacer el paso a Fiat en caso de que quieras comprar algo. Cantidades importantes empiezan a ser problemáticas y yo creo que me veré en ese problema en no poco tiempo



Yo es que no voy a pasar a Fiat grandes cantidades. Si me viese obligado a ello, por el motivo que sea, elegiría el escenario más favorable, donde no tuviera que pagar plusvalías, como por ejemplo Singapur.

Yo estoy apostando por un escenario a largo plazo en donde pueda directamente comprar con Bitcoin cualquier cosa.

De todas formas, una vez que se tiene dinero, siempre hay maneras de protegerlo.

Os recomiendo, a los que tengan grandes cantidades, si están preocupados por este tema, ir planteándose la posibilidad de hacerse residente en un país en dónde no haya impuestos sobre las ganancias del capital.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 22:51 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo sí entiendo a bluearrow del porqué no ha convertido a € sus bitcoñitos. Solo hay que darle tiempo al tiempo, y en un futuro no muy lejano podrá gastar esos BTC directamente, sin necesidad de convertirlos a nada. Hay un meme de Neo hablando con Morfeo sobre esto.
> 
> Por cierto bluearrow, sigue en pié ese proyecto de mandar una colonia a marte?



No soy Elon Musk. ¿Te refieres a lo que comenté hace tiempo sobre que me gustaría invertir en el diseño de un hábitat portátil y un sistema automatizado de producción de alimentos?

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 23:17 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y tienes a alguien para protegerte de tu abogado?



Mi abogado no maneja la pasta. Le planteo escenarios y él me informa de los pros, los contras y las posibles vías de actuación. Yo tomo la decisión.

De todas formas, al principio, cuando esto empezó, los abogados que consulté no sabían lo que era Bitcoin. Todos me decían que vendiera y pagase las plusvalías. No le hice caso a ninguno. Símplemente me fui a Singapur, hable con el IRAS y les hice una consulta vinculante planteándoles el escenario de hacerme residente fiscal en el país y traer conmigo una propiedad digital no sujeta a la jurisdicción de ningún país, dado que no se encuentra físicamente en ninguno. El IRAS me contestó que era posible y que en caso de venta de dicha propiedad, siendo residente fiscal, estaría exento del pago de impuestos sobre las ganancias del capital.


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Eso puede colar si originalmente metiste poco fiat en BTC. Hacer una compra gorda ahora y decir que se te han perdido...



Pues a ver como demuestran lo contrario. Creo que hay bastantes maneras de escaquearse, desde las drogas de la deep web, hasta que has perdido todo con una mierda de moneda, que no recuerdas la clave.


----------



## bubbler (30 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sí que diversifiqué, pero hace tiempo. Sólo lo justo para remontar mis aventuras empresariales, pero fuera de ese infierno fiscal y jurídico llamado España.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 22:40 ----------
> 
> ...



*comprar con Bitcoin cualquier cosa* -> Tendrás muuuuucho tiempo libre, y el vendedor...

*dinero, siempre hay formas de protegerlo* -> Incongruente, el dinero es discreto, y no existen garantías de este ámbito.

* residente en un país en dónde no haya impuestos sobre las ganancias del capital.* -> Comunismo, el capitalismo se representaba en el gasto, no en la tenencia.

*Yo tomo la decisión* -> Libre albedrío, aunque tendencialmente guiado por tu espíritu/alma, sino consciencias esto estas perdido.


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sí que diversifiqué, pero hace tiempo. Sólo lo justo para remontar mis aventuras empresariales, pero fuera de ese infierno fiscal y jurídico llamado España.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 22:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu lo que estas demostrando es ser un fantasma de 1ª categoría. Además de una ética que asusta. O sea que llevas tanto tiempo en bitcoin y lo único que has mirado es la rentabilidad. 
Lo resaltado en nedrita es de nota, y ya podías informar. O sea que siempre hay maneras de proteger el capital si lo tienes, por eso no hay empresas que quiebran y como una de esas maneras no se te ocurre otra más sencilla que hacerse residente en Singapur. Ni me quiero imaginar el resto.
El resto de IRAS y ostias ni opino, los de pueblo solo sabemos de lo que se toca y cuando detectamos a un fanfarron cambiamos de emisora.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ...que no recuerdas la clave.



Te ayudarán a recordarla rápidamente.


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Te ayudarán a recordarla rápidamente.



Por eso hay algunos que le rezamos a Cristo para que nos de unos cojones como el caballo de Espartero y cuando nos enseñan eso les escupimos en la puta cara.:


----------



## BlueArrow (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tu lo que estas demostrando es ser un fantasma de 1ª categoría. Además de una ética que asusta. O sea que llevas tanto tiempo en bitcoin y lo único que has mirado es la rentabilidad.
> Lo resaltado en nedrita es de nota, y ya podías informar. O sea que siempre hay maneras de proteger el capital si lo tienes, por eso no hay empresas que quiebran y como una de esas maneras no se te ocurre otra más sencilla que hacerse residente en Singapur. Ni me quiero imaginar el resto.
> El resto de IRAS y ostias ni opino, los de pueblo solo sabemos de lo que se toca y cuando detectamos a un fanfarron cambiamos de emisora.



Con lo de fantasma, bueno, puede ser, tal vez es todo un rollo y me lo he inventado. Es un foro, nadie me conoce, no lo descartes.

Con respecto a lo de la ética:

_Para Buda lo importante era cómo obtenías el dinero y lo que hacías con él. ¿Empleas su energía para ser feliz o para que el mundo sea un lugar mejor? "Un avaro no usa el dinero para su propio placer ni el de sus padres, su esposa o sus hijos, tampoco para el de sus esclavos, sus artesanos ni sus sirvientes, ni de sus amigos y colegas", dijo el Buda. *"Su riqueza, al no ser correctamente empleada, es confiscada por los reyes, hurtada por los ladrones, quemada o arrebatada por la inundación. O va a parar a unos herederos por los que no siente ningún afecto. Sus riquezas, al no ser bien utilizadas, se desperdician y no proporcionan gozo"*. Luego añade: "Es como un lago de agua clara, cristalina, fresca y deliciosa, bello, rodeado de buenas tierras pero oculto en una región salvaje. Nadie bebe de él ni se baña ahí. Nadie lo aprovecha. Así son las riquezas de un avaro"._

Yo usaré correctamente mi riqueza, te lo puedo asegurar. Y para poder usarla, primero tengo que evitar que me la roben los ladrones.


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Dic 2017)

como estan hoy los envidiosos......jujuju


----------



## Tin Rope (1 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> .
> 
> Pero la condición ciudadana ya implica necesariamente los impuestos, vivir reconocido por las leyes. Sin los impuestos ese orden no existe, el orden donde se respetan tus propiedades con las leyes. En tanto pagas impuestos, no por la propiedad misma.



Vaya anarquista de mis cojones!!

Los impuestos y las leyes son violencia.

Y las propiedades(físicas) están sujetas a esa violencia en tanto en cuanto no haya una sociedad con consciencia que rechace la violencia.

Una sociedad consciente? Nunca en la historia se ha dado.

Correcto, que no significa que no se dará en un futuro. Tampoco se dio un pasado ateo o agnóstico y ahora se está dando a marchas forzadas, o un medio de pago descentralizado por poner un ejemplo.

Es el futuro de bitcoin, los tontos esclavizados, mientras se estrecha mas y más el cerco para "los listos"(violentos) a medida que los tontos van empobreciéndose y desapareciendo sin poder pagar su "contribución".

Estamos en esa fase del embudo donde te encuentras a tontos(pero muy tontos) queriendo mantener el chiringuito mientras sus amos les dan calderilla. Este sucio juego es muy feo, decadente y enfermizo

Fuera de esta ecuación están los productivos, innovadores, desarrolladores que están aguardando la inevitable hecatombe e incentivando que algún despierto despistado pase la línea y ampliar el efecto red de gente vital, entusiasta, saludable en oposición a " lo otro".

"Sólo" falta que la violencia termine siendo menor que la disponibilidad de defensa a disposición de la masa disconforme, rebelde, insumisa.

Y eso es bitcoin, una herramienta de defensa. Muy, muy potente. 

Los que pensáis en Montoro y os quita el sueño es que no termináis de ver que "la liquidación en fiat" es una manera de terminar arrodillándose al amo y señor de los borregos.

Yo disfruto de hoteles, alquileres, viajes, gastronomía, ocio de calidad, etc sin pagar peaje a hacienda y en lo posible en B, o en otros países y sin pretender pagarlo en lo que me queda de vida, pasando a cuentagotas cuatro duros y siendo un indigente de cara a hacienda que no tributo un mísero euro.

Si voy a los servicios sociales me corresponden subsidios para que os hagáis una idea. Y tengo "unos cuantos" bitcoins.

Me la suda montoro, rajoy, y toda la caterva de impresentables maraña política/violenta/corrupta; y me la suda los parados, necesitados, servicios sociales, sanidad y educación, etc en la medida que no "abran los ojos" y se pasen a la otra línea. 

Los lloriqueos de los pobrecitos me los paso por los coj*nes. Mi menosprecio a todos ellos. Tenéis lo que buscáis, miseria a paladas.

Ahí tenéis a Nico recomendando "hacer caja" y comprar bienes inmuebles sibilinamente, donde cocerte a impuestos y obligaciones. Convertirte en un rentista, eso es la aspiración para un asistema(que no antisistema) bitcoñero. Desternillante.

Y otros mamporreros profesionales diciendo gilipolleces(como el forero citado), ensuciando, distorsionando todo lo que pueden pasar la línea. No sabéis el trabajo tan feo que estáis haciendo ni las consecuencias que acarrean, ¿os creéis libres de karma acaso? Pobrecitos, ¡cuánto castigo os espera por alimentar al mal!


----------



## tixel (1 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Con lo de fantasma, bueno, puede ser, tal vez es todo un rollo y me lo he inventado. Es un foro, nadie me conoce, no lo descartes.
> 
> Con respecto a lo de la ética:
> 
> ...



No hace falta irse a algo desconocido y lejano com el budismo, varias parabolas del Evangelio hablan de ello y de no atarse a las cosas y poner las cosas al servicio de Dios. 
El budismo siempre esta con su camino de en medio, pero ese camino ¿cual es?, en esto lo mismo ¿que es emplear el dinero correctamente? No dice nada realmente.
Y la manera de obtener dinero especulando no creo que sea muy cristiana precisamente cuando hasta el pago de intereses estaba prohibido y cuando hablan los budistas de obtener dinero correctamente tampoco creo que se refieran mucho a ganarlo así. Y con razón.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 03:32 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> *comprar con Bitcoin cualquier cosa* -> Tendrás muuuuucho tiempo libre, y el vendedor...
> 
> *dinero, siempre hay formas de protegerlo* -> Incongruente, el dinero es discreto, y no existen garantías de este ámbito.
> 
> ...



Tiene cojones que despues venga con citas de budismo, que queda muy progre y modelno, al contrario del cristianismo y suelte "Yo tomo la decisión" como las feminazis dicen "es mi cuerpo y yo decido" y no se haya planteado lo más mínimo que es "Yo tomo la decisión" como tampoco se planteó "que es gastar el dinero correctamente". Anda, empieza con el Catecismo católico del que seguramente no tengas puta idea y dejate de rollos para chinos. Te lo dice un antiguante muy interesado en el budismo. Tengo retiros zen y de Vipassana.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 03:34 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> como estan hoy los envidiosos......jujuju



Tu no te cages encima, porque con tus brillantes internvenciones creo que ya con eso tienes más que suficiente


----------



## bmbnct (1 Dic 2017)

Pongo esta foto para los que accedemos por Tapatalk y así no vemos la desagradable imagen de los dedos.







---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 08:33 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Pongo esta foto para los que accedemos por Tapatalk y así no vemos la desagradable imagen de los dedos.



Foto

Enviado desde mi SM-G901F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (1 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pongo esta foto para los que accedemos por Tapatalk y así no vemos la desagradable imagen de los dedos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé a qué imagen te refieres. Venía a publicar esto:





Mano de santo para la paz espiritual, hoyga.

Y más después de ver lo que ha citado BlueArrow. Está aquí desde hace varios años contándonos más de lo que debería sobre sus movimientos, y se lo pagan llamándole de todo.
Qué gentuza.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Dic 2017)

Cuando eran pobres defendían que los ricos pagasen impuestos. Ahora que se creen ricos quieren evadir impuestos. El budismo lo justifica todo. Los bitcoineros, aun siendo la misma mierda, se las dan de estar hechos de una madera especial.


----------



## Rajoy (1 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> No sé a qué imagen te refieres. Venía a publicar esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. La tranquilidad que da tenerlos en el ignore. Si los ignoráramos por completo, el volumen de basura bajaría exponencialmente, no perderíamos el tiempo ni los que los leen ni, lo que es peor, los que invierten tiempo en responderles. A veces creyendo que los van a convertir (!), otras veces en una inútil lucha de egos que lo único que hace es ensuciar el hilo.

Bitcoin lleva desde 2009 dando y quitando razones. Todo lo demás son pajas mentales, envidia, FUD o, directamente, estupideces del calibre de que sólo se puede entrar pero no salir o que no se puede utilizar en ningún sitio ...

Una de las que más gracia me hace es la de que las puertas de salida son estrechas. Y el argumento: que cuando hay mucho movimiento los exchanges no están preparados para absorberlo.
Un banco no tiene ni el 2% de coeficiente de caja. Cuando los clientes van a sacar su dinero en una proporción un poco más elevada de lo normal, quiebran. Y si alguno no lo hace es porque a los que son de su cuerda, papá Estado les salva el culo. Pero papá Estado está en la ruina más absoluta y no es capaz de salvar más que a un par de bancos pequeños. Cuando empiecen a caer las ostias de verdad se va a demostrar el verdadero significado de "La Garantía del Estado" :´(


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Un banco no tiene ni el 2% de coeficiente de caja.



Y qué coeficiente crees que tienen unos exchanges llenos de holders, pardillo? Crees que el dinero que ingresáis está ahí quieto esperando a daros liquidez al día en que vendáis? No, idiotas, lo invierten en ese mismo sistema bancario/financiero del que creéis haber escapado.

Precisamente el coeficiente de caja se inventó cuando los banqueros se dieron cuenta de que solo un pequeño porcentaje de clientes reclaman su dinero en efectivo. La situación con los exchanges es exactamente igual, todos son holders, lo que permite un coeficiente de caja muy cercano al 0%. Cuando la burbuja pete no estarán legalmente obligados a devolver ni un céntimo.


----------



## tixel (1 Dic 2017)

Una buena noticia para bitcoin y no el to the moon y los 10.000 basados en nada.
Un tio que dice que alcanza tantas transacciones como visa on chain con 16Gb de RAM y 4 cores. Algo tan de la era cuantica que tengo uno así en casa.





Visa level onchain with 4-cores and 16 GB ram. My whole understanding about scaling is false : btc
Y dicen que esto es como está la cosa ahora, ellos esperan que se puedan reducir por un factor de 5 con mejoras.


----------



## workforfood (1 Dic 2017)

El BCE no crea ni el 2% de dinero de la eurozona el dinero lo crean los bancos mediantes préstamos por eso tienen un coeficiente de caja tan bajo, realmente el dinero se crea mediante deuda. Vamos me parece que eso se ha explicado miles de veces.


----------



## tixel (1 Dic 2017)

A ver si algunos aprenden algo con esto. Esta en inglés, lo siento.
The Truth About The Bitcoin Lightning Network - YouTube
The Truth About The Bitcoin Lightning Network - YouTube


----------



## sirpask (1 Dic 2017)

Shitcoins...

PSA: Bitcoin Gold (BTG) Official Windows Wallet App Might Have Been Compromised


----------



## tastas (1 Dic 2017)

Otra que se está dando cuenta de que lo importante es el blockchain.
Bitcoin Goes to the Big Four: PwC Accepts First Digital-Currency Payment - WSJ


----------



## tixel (1 Dic 2017)

y para cuando el palo rojo gordo en btc. Ya se está demorando.


----------



## p_pin (1 Dic 2017)

Pongo un par de "titulares del día"


Que viene el lobo!!
La Fed advierte del peligro del bitcoin para la estabilidad financiera - Bolsamanía.com

_El gobernador de la Reserva Federal (Fed) de EE.UU. y encargado de supervisión de Wall Street, Randal Quarles, alertó sobre los "graves problemas para la estabilidad financiera" que podrían generar monedas virtuales como el bitcoin si crece su uso por carecer de "respaldo institucional".

"Aunque estas monedas digitales pueden no suponer grandes preocupaciones a los niveles actuales de uso, pueden originarse problemas de estabilidad financiera más graves si alcanzan un uso a gran escala"_

----------------------------

Cartera de criptomonedas BTC.com habilita transacciones con SegWit | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pongo un par de "titulares del día"
> 
> 
> Que viene el lobo!!
> La Fed advierte del peligro del bitcoin para la estabilidad financiera - Bolsamanía.com



Pero pon la definición de "estabilidad financiera" a al que el tipo se refiere , capullo:
Fed's Quarles: 'Serious financial stability issues' from bitcoin

_"the resulting price risk and potential *liquidity and credit risk* pose a large challenge for the system."_​
Los mismos riesgos que la burbuja inmobiliaria. Curioso lo "transgresor" que se ha vuelto bitcoin, verdad?

2008 Dejà vu:

Understanding liquidity risk and its role in the crisis | VOX, CEPR​


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> y para cuando el palo rojo gordo en btc. Ya se está demorando.



eso digo yo, un palo gordo, pero que te lo metan por el culo. ::

el color ya lo eligues tu a tu gusto. :XX:

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 12:14 ----------

19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address

538M$ a 440M$

100Millones de dolares pierde tu colega y ahi sigue comprando....


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> 100Millones de dolares pierde tu colega y ahi sigue comprando....



Seguro que pierde dólares? Dde verdad crees que alguien compra con dinero de verdad aparte de las gacelillas? los trileros de los exchanges "compran" con otra cosa.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> No soy Elon Musk. ¿Te refieres a lo que comenté hace tiempo sobre que me gustaría invertir en el diseño de un hábitat portátil y un sistema automatizado de producción de alimentos?



Pues debe ser eso, no sé porqué pero me pareció leer hace tiempo que querías hacer algo de la colonización de Marte.


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Dic 2017)

tu como siempre haces la operacion indicada en el momento indicado pues tienes de todo en el momento oportuno,

que sube dash, tienes dash que los cambiastes por btc
que sube ether tienes ether que los cambiastes por dash
que sube bch tienes bch que los cambiastes por btc
que sube pivx tienes pivx que los cambiastes por ether
que sube mierdacoin tienes mierdacoin que los cambiastes por btc
y cuando sube bitcoin tambien tienes, por que los cambiastes con tu bocachancla.

no me creo nada de lo que hablas, pero na de na.... y espero que muchos lo mismo.


----------



## Tin Rope (1 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No pudo haber un pasado ateo o agnóstico en un sentido ontológico por la sencilla razón de que primero tiene que darse la idea ontológica de Dios... Otra cosa es que no exista la idea, cosa que sí ha sucedido... Aunque eso no es propiamente ateísmo ontológico.
> 
> Tampoco es necesariamente un "progreso" el ateísmo o el "agnosticismo" en un sentido filosófico, me refiero a los fundamentos ... Tu puedes no creer en Dios y ser un idealista o ser espiritualista, con lo que no hay una progresión ahi, una "toma de conciencia " como dices... Puedes ser mucho más estúpido que un romano, un azteca o un labriego de la época feudal.. Puedes caer en doctrinas que sin ser religiosas son metafísicas, delirantes.
> 
> ...



No me has entendido. No he querido relacionar el actual estado ateo de la sociedad con un "humano evolucionado" ni muchísimo menos. Sólo quería poner un ejemplo de sociedad que nunca se dio, pero terminó dándose y que en otro tiempo hubiera parecido imposible.

Es solo un ejemplo, y evidentemente involucionista en este caso. Yo creo que somos mucho más estúpidos que un romano, un azteca o un labriego de la época feudal como bien comentas.

Que los religiosos sean mas corruptos, deshonestos y con valores más degradados puede llevar a renegar de un pensamiento díscolo en cuanto al Sustentador, yo mismo he pasado por esa situación muy buena parte de mi vida, renegando de las religiones (inteligentemente) y de espaldas a los valores "de la Fuente"(por desgracia), hasta que he vivido en primera mano llamemosle "experiencias" que me han dirigido hacia la "esencia espiritual" que subyace debajo del montón de mierda religioso oficial. Estás pues mucho mas cerca de Dios, renegando de la iglesia que abrazado a ella. ¡Pero mucho más! Aunque te lleve a equívocos monumentales, si eres honesto y sincero en pensamiento y obra, "tu corazón" te redirigirá a su debido momento.

Curiosamente me siento muy identificado con BlueArrow en lo que ha dicho en relación a este tema y me imagino que es porque hayamos vivido experiencias muy muy parecidas, análogas y eso sólo con las pinceladas que ha dicho. Y presupongo que haya más bitcoñeros y otros disidentes, rebeldes, insumisos, despiertos... que hayan pasado por situaciones similares, encontrarse con "La Verdad espiritual", o mejor dicho, tropezarse con ella, como si Dios (esa energía) te estuviera buscando, y tu obstinado no percatarte de ello. Pero tranquilos, poco a poco, Dios tiene muchas formas de "tocarte" y redirigirte. Hay una parábola sobre ello que ha quedado en la biblia sobre el hijo descarriado y vuelto a encontrar que es mucho mas querido. Sólo cuando "te toca" comprendes la verdad de esa enseñanza que no han conseguido adulterar o desdibujar de la biblia.

Osea ¡no! No es que no quiera pagar caprichosamente, ni tampoco quiero yates, drogas y putas, que podría pagarlos holgadamente. Nada mas lejos de la realidad. Se trata de un profundo valor interior, una "cota conciencial alcanzada", algo que no te puede tirar otra vez a esos instintos tan bajos. Mi consumo de señoritas, drogas y alcohol es de cero desde hace muchos años y no tiene marcha atrás. Y mi inquietud y en donde dirijo mi futuro es desarrollar y fomentar en mi Y EN MI ALREDEDOR esos valores, esa consciencia, ese sentir.
Y los bitcoins poco ayudan en esa tarea, sea que han llegado a mi para dedicarme a fomentar esto completa y libremente, sin ataduras de ningún tipo. Es otro golpe que me he llevado encarrilándome, direcccionándome hacia el lugar que ocupa mi Sino.

La teoría esa de "bitcoñeros igual a puteros, farloperos, vividores" no casa. Y eso por más que digamos de forma puntual chorreces al respecto. 
No digo que todos seamos como bluearrow o yo mismo, pero si una buena medida de ellos, algunos desde el principio y otros posteriormente. Suele ocurrir, llenas todos tus deseos mundanos y te das cuenta que no te satisface, sigues igual de vacío, esos ideales y deseos que tuviste eran puro humo, un invento creado por tu inconsciencia, ignorancia. A raíz de ese descubrimiento, "suceden cositas", la búsqueda, la disolución del ego, estas viviendo una experiencia iniciática, lenta pero constante y persistente, la ansiedad no ayuda, sólo dejarte impulsar, hay una energía que te mueve, siéntela, abrázala, deshazte del miedo, es humo...

Y creo que ya he contado bastante más de lo que puede tolerar el forero medio como creíble, verosímil, que ha leído de buda, krisna, Jesús, hermes, pitágoras, mahoma, quetzalcoatl..., eso son libros, y te das cuenta de la verdad subyacente, que algunos pocos han querido trasmitir como el poeta de mi firma y tú lo vives en primera mano...

Pero que tiene esto que ver con bitcoin, o espera, quizá si...


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Dic 2017)

para los millonetis y sus temas fiscales, estos son los pasos a seguir:
1) pillarse un fiscalista que entienda de bitcoin
2) llamar a Montoro y decirle... tengo muchos bitcoin que me gustaría pasar a euros....y negociar cuanto se va a pagar... tened en cuenta que si tenéis dinero los impuestos se negocian, no se aplican los mismo que a los meros mortales porque sino se hacen lo que voy a poner en paso 2.b
2.a) estáis de acuerdo con la negociación con Montoro, pagáis y después gloria
2.b) no estáis de acuerdo con la negociación y le decís a Montoro que no vais a convertir tus btc en euros en España y que te vas a otro país donde gustosamente te hace a recibir con los brazos abiertos pagando menos dinero (ésto es legal)
3) caso de que se venga de 2.b y de manera opcional. Pasar tus btc por un anonimizador (pivx por ejemplo) por si acaso el estado le da por tomar represalias contra ti buscando alguna escaramuza oculta. De esta manera se rompera la posible existencia de tu identidad y btc que de alguna manera antes pudiese existir


----------



## djun (1 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> para los millonetis y sus temas fiscales, estos son los pasos a seguir:
> 1) pillarse un fiscalista que entienda de bitcoin
> 2) llamar a Montoro y decirle... tengo muchos bitcoin que me gustaría pasar a euros....y negociar cuanto se va a pagar... tened en cuenta que si tenéis dinero los impuestos se negocian, no se aplican los mismo que a los meros mortales porque sino se hacen lo que voy a poner en paso 2.b
> 2.a) estáis de acuerdo con la negociación con Montoro, pagáis y después gloria
> ...



Pasar los btc a Pivx o monero y después volver a pasar desde monero o pivx a btc. 

O pasar los btc por un mixer. Pero ¿alguien los conoce? ¿no se pierden demasiadas comisiones al utilzar un mixer?

Top 4 Reliable Bitcoin Mixers


----------



## bubbler (1 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A ver si algunos aprenden algo con esto. Esta en inglés, lo siento.
> The Truth About The Bitcoin Lightning Network - YouTube
> The Truth About The Bitcoin Lightning Network - YouTube



De los comentarios, muestran:


Existe una gran disparidad de riqueza en cualquier población. Por lo tanto, la cantidad de usuarios que puede enrutar fondos para cualquier otro usuario aleatorio es solo una fracción de la red. Y este problema se magnifica exponencialmente con un número creciente de saltos.

(Y esto es pasar el problema del crecimiento geométrico de bloque a la LN con saltitos también exponenciales)


La mejor manera de materializar, es asumiendo la mordida de hacienda... Tiene muchas más ventajas que intentar evitarlo, que es sólo dinero y no tener problemas no tiene precio  (no sólo hay que tener dinero, sino contactos a nivel gubernamental para saltar esto).


----------



## Nico (1 Dic 2017)

Buenos comentarios filosóficos se van sumando en el hilo... Negrofuturo, Quebraoctubre... y varios más.

Compleja relación la del hombre con la riqueza.

Para no agrandar el post coloco el link pero les sugiero leer el cuento de "Las 99 monedas de oro" que también aporta lo suyo:

El paje y el rey - Anónimo: Occidente - Ciudad Seva - Luis López Nieves


----------



## tastas (1 Dic 2017)

17 días para CME y sus futuros. It's happening.


----------



## Tin Rope (1 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Buenos comentarios filosóficos se van sumando en el hilo... Negrofuturo, Quebraoctubre... y varios más.
> 
> Compleja relación la del hombre con la riqueza.
> 
> ...



¡Vaya! Qué lindo cuento con moraleja.

Mira como termina:

"A veces, por querer mucho, perdemos lo poco que tenemos…"

Y me dices que liquidando mis bitcoins, y comprando propiedades inmobiliarias y convirtiéndome en un vulgar rentista como has aconsejado en este hilo voy a salir de la "trampa del ratón" o como en el cuento "del círculo del 99" ¿?

No será que "voy a caer" en la trampa?

Y si continúo con mi vida normal, ahora sin preocupaciones materiales, mundanas, zafias puedo cultivar otras áreas y seguir "con mi sonrisa en la cara".

Curiosa moraleja que echa por tierra tu labor de asustaviejas en este hilo. 

A veces pareciera como si lo que te interesa es mantener el debate con una cal y otra de arena, cual administrador del foro ¿estás ahí calopez?


----------



## tixel (1 Dic 2017)

quebractubre dijo:


> No me has entendido. No he querido relacionar el actual estado ateo de la sociedad con un "humano evolucionado" ni muchísimo menos. Sólo quería poner un ejemplo de sociedad que nunca se dio, pero terminó dándose y que en otro tiempo hubiera parecido imposible.
> 
> Es solo un ejemplo, y evidentemente involucionista en este caso. Yo creo que somos mucho más estúpidos que un romano, un azteca o un labriego de la época feudal como bien comentas.
> 
> ...



Como te expresas y lo que dices dudo que tenga que ver nada com bluearrow, por lo menos por lo que cuenta aquí y lo que defiende, btc.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 15:27 ----------

Lo que no hay que perder de vista es lo que representa el bitcoin, la mejora de las condiciones de todos, la libertad y la autonomía de la rapiña estatal, el azote de los bancos e intermediarios, es decir de la gran cantidad de gente que vive hoy de no aportar absolutamente nada a la sociedad por no decir parasitarla en muchos casos, la justicia, la confianza, la voz de verdad.
Nada de esto está ya en btc, que se ha convertido en un juguete de los que había que evitar.
Bitcoin tiene la capacidad de cambiar todo eso, pero exige tener fé en él y en la humanidad, que por lo menos a mí es la parte que más me cuesta y no dejarse arrastrar por los deseos personales.


----------



## tixel (1 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Y piensan realizar las entregas? o solo es una casa de apuestas?
> 
> Abrir un mercado de futuros con un subyacente de 18 millones de objetos, de los cuales, solo están disponibles menos de un millón... parece un bromazo.



No, no, ya se sabe que es como betfair o cualquier casa de apuestas. El subyacente son usd.


----------



## Tin Rope (1 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Como te expresas y lo que dices dudo que tenga que ver nada com bluearrow, por lo menos por lo que cuenta aquí y lo que defiende, btc.



Cada uno leemos, o interpretamos diferente según prejuicios preestablecidos. Lo mismo mi texto si te ha parecido honesto y genuino -quizá-; y bluearrow con la misma(similar) ideología/pensamiento/intención/experiencia lo lees con ese filtro que te impide ver "mas allá de las apariencias".

Yo si he visto atisbos en bluearrow de una búsqueda, de un despertar interior, más o menos incipiente pero se entrevé.

Deshazte de prejuicios y veras en bitcoin una herramienta de defensa inigualable en esta fase de la sociedad tan convulsa y violenta. La revolución no funciona, los antisistemas están/estáis abocados una y otra vez al fracaso. No se puede usar la violencia como contraparte para destruir la violencia(es una enseñanza básica de Jesús de Nazaret por cierto).

Y bitcoin, pese a la basura que emponzoña su realidad intrínseca, tiene todas las propiedades para salir de la trampa del ratón, hasta lo inmaterial y ausente de violencia.

Es una herramienta de defensa ante el violento inconsciente, del mal y imperante comunión total con nuestro Sustentador.

Por supuesto, finalmente en este campo, una vez alcanzado un cierto umbral, en un futurible idílico en armonía a Dios, "regresado al paraíso", no hará falta un asiento contable donde reconocer "nuestro" poder adquisitivo, ya que será totalmente innecesario.

Pero mientras, cualquier buscador íntegro, genuino, se defiende de este estatus actual tan cercano a kali yuga(apocalipsis bíblico) con una buena dosis de paciencia y bitcoin por supuesto, además de algún metal, que pueda abrirle alguna puerta en un futuro, como la despreocupación económica/material y cultivar otras áreas tan necesaria en este tiempo tan bochornoso.

Si no te ha "tocado", tranquilo que no vas permanecer indefenso(dios no abandona a sus amados servidores), pero aquiétate, serénate y dejar de intoxicar algo tan apropiado como btc. 

No oséis negar la verdad, no seáis transgresores.

Observa tu enojo, tu rabia contra lo desconocido, lo que te da miedo y te es recurrente en tu vida, una y otra vez, y ve el motivo por el que regresa. Conociendo es como "pasas al siguiente peldaño", siendo consciente, no arrojando rabia y sentencias falsas, impropias.


----------



## Tin Rope (1 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que no hay que perder de vista es lo que representa el bitcoin, la mejora de las condiciones de todos, la libertad y la autonomía de la rapiña estatal, el azote de los bancos e intermediarios, es decir de la gran cantidad de gente que vive hoy de no aportar absolutamente nada a la sociedad por no decir parasitarla en muchos casos, la justicia, la confianza, la voz de verdad.
> Nada de esto está ya en btc, que se ha convertido en un juguete de los que había que evitar.
> Bitcoin tiene la capacidad de cambiar todo eso, pero exige tener fé en él y en la humanidad, que por lo menos a mí es la parte que más me cuesta y no dejarse arrastrar por los deseos personales.



No había leído esto. Analicemos calmadamente.

Resulta que "ves" la importancia de bitcoin, pero reniegas en lo que se ha convertido. Curioso.

Mira, lo que llaman "la nueva era" pasa por una transformación en algunos aspectos y uno de ellos es una energía femenina(alejada radicalmente del feminismo o "feminazismo" actual) la matriz, la red. Y esa red, en contra de la energía masculina, jerárquica, piramidal que ha gobernado hasta la actualidad es fundamental.

Esa red, es descentralizada, sin cabeza ejecutora, invulnerable y "contagiosa"(cosenso).

Ese contagio, consenso, efecto red es FUNDAMENTAL. Tiene que tener el imán, esa belleza, atracción(recuerda, lo femenino)

Lo opuesto, el fork, la división, separación, conflicto (masculino) forma parte de la manera que tiene "el eje del mal" de actuar. Y la forma tradicional, asustando, engañando, difamando, intoxicando.

Lo importante realmente de esta herramienta de defensa, no es servir como medio de pago --que también hace falta una herramienta de este tipo y aunque es compatible con bitcoin, de momento las dificultades técnicas lo están impidiendo--; lo importante es servir como apunte contable, como reserva de valor.

Y para ello btc no puede comprometerse con millones y millones de operaciones que harían vulnerable su función, tiene que limitarse(de momento) a servir como asiento contable repito.

Asiento contable, que también es una energía femenina, en su función de registro y contabilidad, las mujeres llevaron siempre la viabilidad financiera del hogar no por casualidad. 

Cuidado que lo que difundes todo convencido como debe ser btc y estás alentando "lo negativo", al mal. Deja actuar a otra energía maravillosa que es el "orden espontáneo", en contra de la terquedad, imposición, autoridad masculina (otra vez). Consenso, red, fíjate como lo femenino, la naturaleza busca la unión, el quitar hierro a los conflictos, en unir a la familia, "en juntar".

En resumen, si crees que lo realmente prioritario es tener una moneda alternativa a las estatales, estas equivocado de cabo a rabo.
Lo importante, el pastel grande es la confianza en un asiento contable robusto y viable.

La participación masculina en este momento es "proteger" lo vulnerable, delicado, fomentar ese efecto red, ese orden espontáneo. Lo bello es delicado, hay que protegerlo, ¡ojo! Que prospere y atraiga su fragancia. ¿Lo ves? ¿Me explico?

Cuidado cuando dices: "Nada de esto está ya en btc, que se ha convertido en un juguete de los que había que evitar."


Flaco favor haces. Estas metiendo la parte mental, visceral. Error. Así te vas a confundir, aquietate y usa "la energía del corazón."


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2017)

quebractubre dijo:


> , las mujeres llevaron siempre la viabilidad financiera del hogar no por casualidad.



Aquí me has "matao"

Se de unas cuantas, y no pocas, que rapidito y como les des cancha te "viabilizan" el hogar, y como sepan de tus claves privadas...te las "viabilizan también"...y las convierten en plusvalías para ZARA, El Corte Inglés y algunas otras del gremio de la "minería"

Buenas reflexiones he leído por aquí, todo un placer poder ver que muy lentamente se vislumbran cambios en el horizonte moral, social, y por último económico.

Un saludo


----------



## Tin Rope (1 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Aquí me has "matao"
> 
> Se de unas cuantas, y no pocas, que rapidito y como les des cancha te "viabilizan" el hogar, y como sepan de tus claves privadas...te las "viabilizan también"...y las convierten en plusvalías para ZARA, El Corte Inglés y algunas otras del gremio de la "minería"
> 
> ...



Jajajaja

Esa energía femenina que refiero es casi la antítesis a lo que en esta etapa de la sociedad nos ha tocado padecer como "mujer". 

A la mujer también le ha tocado una contraparte " masculina" muy degradada ojo!

Si es que lo que se entendía por 'ser humano' en otras épocas era muy muy distinto. Vivimos en una sociedad profundamente enferma, pero paciencia que toca cambios. Bueno paciencia, ponerse las pilas y contribuir al cambio, destruir lo viejo. Lo que no se cambie voluntariamente va a ser transformado no tan agradablemente como quisiéramos...

Es la "esencia" femenina lo que hablo. Releyendo no he estado fino en ese post, no se entiende bien quizá, pero la idea si está.
Lo que muchos no sabemos lo que es pureza femenina por desgracia mas que en imaginación, o por ver algún clásico del cine y ni siquiera estamos receptivos, como le ocurre a la mujer que ve un comportamiento masculino genuino y tacha de machista/misógino o así. Todavía recuerdo el concepto de "macho ibérico" y lo que tardó la maquinaria propagandistica en destruirlo, ridiculizarlo. También contribuyó la alimentación mucho, hay que decirlo...

Lo que digo, profundamente enfermo.

Verás lo que tarda en aparecer alguien que no termina de aceptar esto y me señala con el dedo acusador, o a ti, por tu chiste.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Dic 2017)

Me he puesto a bajar un par de wallets que supuestamente operan con Bitcoin Diamond y no hay manera, habrá que esperar supongo.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (1 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> para los millonetis y sus temas fiscales, estos son los pasos a seguir:
> 1) pillarse un fiscalista que entienda de bitcoin
> 2) llamar a Montoro y decirle... tengo muchos bitcoin que me gustaría pasar a euros....y negociar cuanto se va a pagar... tened en cuenta que si tenéis dinero los impuestos se negocian, no se aplican los mismo que a los meros mortales porque sino se hacen lo que voy a poner en paso 2.b
> 2.a) estáis de acuerdo con la negociación con Montoro, pagáis y después gloria
> ...



Voy a comentar los problemas de tu idea:

1) Esto me resulta practicamente imposible. No he conocido ni a un fiscal que no sea un completo inutil en cuanto a bitcoin. No saben que es una clave privada.

2) Para ir a negociar con Montoro, imagino que hace falta una cantidad seria de dinero, que no sabe cual es, al menos yo.

Que pasa si te crees que tienes la fuerza como para ir a negociar, y por listo te recaudan lo que tienes?

2b) Seguro que eso es legal?

3) Si mezclas tus bitcoin y te vas a otro pais, en ese otro pais te volveran a preguntar que de donde has sacado tus bitcoins, y si estan mezclados, no podras demostrarlo. Por ejemplo, si tienes una pagina web donde vendes cosas, recibes pagos en BTC, no has pagado nunca impuestos etc... desconozco que pasaria el dia que quieras vender un par de BTC para comprarte una casa (te harian pagar todos las cuotas de autonomo sin pagar + una multa??) pero al menos, podrias demostrar que esas claves publicas corresponden a tu tienda online etc. Si las mezclas, ya no queda rastro y no se puede demostrar que esos BTC te los haya dado un narco o haya sido un pago legal pero que no declaraste en su dia. En esto veo problemas.
Por ejemplo, yo mismo hice en su dia una prueba con un mixer, envie 1 BTC y ese BTC (menos comisiones) me lo devolvieron super mezclado. Ahora me daria miedo vender ese BTC, por que no puedo demostrar de donde ha salido, y a saber que se inventan los de hacienda para robartelo si lo pasas a fiat y luego no puedes demostrar la procedencia. No se si me explico.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 20:49 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Lo que no hay que perder de vista es lo que representa el bitcoin, la mejora de las condiciones de todos, la libertad y la autonomía de la rapiña estatal, el azote de los bancos e intermediarios, es decir de la gran cantidad de gente que vive hoy de no aportar absolutamente nada a la sociedad por no decir parasitarla en muchos casos, la justicia, la confianza, la voz de verdad.
> Nada de esto está ya en btc, que se ha convertido en un juguete de los que había que evitar.
> Bitcoin tiene la capacidad de cambiar todo eso, pero exige tener fé en él y en la humanidad, que por lo menos a mí es la parte que más me cuesta y no dejarse arrastrar por los deseos personales.



Al contrario... BTC funciona por que supone que todos los actores son o pueden ser hostiles, empezando por los mineros. Si BTC necesitara de "buena fe" no hubiera durado casi 10 años y contando.


----------



## LPMCL (1 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Y piensan realizar las entregas? o solo es una casa de apuestas?
> 
> Abrir un mercado de futuros con un subyacente de 18 millones de objetos, de los cuales, solo están disponibles menos de un millón... parece un bromazo.
> 
> ...



Futuros CME BTC:
1.	Cada contrato 5 Bitcoin
2.	Cash settlement al BRR (Bitcoin Reference Rate)
3. CME publicará también el BRTI (Bitcoin Real Time Index)

El arbitraje entre el BTC y el futuro del BTC (FBTC) que equilibre ambos yo lo veo así:

Cuando FBTC > BTC (the future trades “rich”) los “arbitrajeros” querrán vender FBTC y comprar BTC. Exceso de demanda FBTC se traduce en demanda BTC. Si hay exceso de oferta FBTC, supondrá venta de BTC.

Y aquí esta el tema: si el arbitrageur quiere vender BTC y ya esta largo BTC ok. Pero ponerse corto BTC, para compensar la posición FBTC de un mercado liquido de futuros CME… su equivalencia en BTC puede que no sea fácil hacerlo. Y mas en volumen. No sé si hay un mercado suficientemente liquido para ponerse corto BTC (en algunos exchanges BTC tienes la posibilidad de ponerte corto pero no sé si es tan fácil y fluido y puedes ejecutar esa pata con volumen)

Por eso probablemente el arbitraje se incline hacia la 1ra opción: corregir la pata larga FBTC = mayor demanda BTC pues.

Sé que algunos ven el lanzamiento de futuros BTC como el ppio del fin: “el papel va a machacar al subyacente, como en el metal” etc… Quizás no sea así.


----------



## Rajoy (1 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Y qué coeficiente crees que tienen unos exchanges llenos de holders, pardillo? Crees que el dinero que ingresáis está ahí quieto esperando a daros liquidez al día en que vendáis? No, idiotas, lo invierten en ese mismo sistema bancario/financiero del que creéis haber escapado.
> 
> Precisamente el coeficiente de caja se inventó cuando los banqueros se dieron cuenta de que solo un pequeño porcentaje de clientes reclaman su dinero en efectivo. La situación con los exchanges es exactamente igual, todos son holders, lo que permite un coeficiente de caja muy cercano al 0%. Cuando la burbuja pete no estarán legalmente obligados a devolver ni un céntimo.



Sin que sirva de precedente, te voy a contestar porque puede que tus comentarios desinformen a algún recién llegado, no porque tu obtusa opinión de metalero con el culo en llamas me importe un carajo.

Hay sutiles diferencias que tu mente primitiva (mujer ... oro ... follar ... mamut ... ugh !) no acierta a comprender.

- El fiat no puedes sino tenerlo en el banco en su mayor parte. Es arriesgado por muchos motivos tener demasiado efectivo. Robos, cambio de billetes de curso legal, limitaciones de movimiento de efectivo, límites de pago en efectivo, ...
Luego, *LA INMENSA MAYOR PARTE DEL FIAT ESTÁ EN LOS BANCOS*. Hasta un metalero con pocas luces como tu debería saber que tu dinero fíat no es tuyo, es del emisor.

- Por el contrario, los hodlers bitcoñeros, y en este foro hay unos cuantos, alguno antiguo amigo tuyo creo y, afortunadamente para él, con un cerebro bastante más evolucionado que el tuyo, no acostumbramos a dejar nuestro dinero en los exchanges. A mi, de hecho, me están preguntando últimamente mucho por bitcoin. Incluso gente que nunca hubiese imaginado que lo hicieran y mi consejo siempre es el mismo: si no tienes los conocimientos suficientes para generar, manejar y administrar tus propias direcciones bitcoin, no te metas en esto. Eso quiere decir que *LA INMENSA MAYOR PARTE DE LOS BITCOINS ESTÁ EN DIRECCIONES PRIVADAS FUERA DE LOS EXCHANGES*

Empiezas a vislumbrar alguna diferencia, rey ? Empiezas a darte cuenta de que, mientras la mayoría económica (y eso que eh ? ... ) de bitcoin siga decidiendo que bitcoin siga siendo lo que es ahora (y sino ya habrá tiempo de marcharse ...), con las cualidades que tiene ahora (seguridad, permeabilidad a controles de capital, inembargabilidad, anonimato, reserva de valor, ...) es infinitamente superior al fiat y, por supuesto, al horo para salvaguardar nuestros ahorros ?

No, seguro que no. Pero ya te he dicho que no escribía para ti.

Pero esto si va para ti y seguro lo entiendes perfectamente porque tu (ex) amigo te lo ha dicho ya muchas veces:

*HALA ! A MAMARLA A PARLA*


----------



## LPMCL (1 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> mientras la mayoría económica (y eso que eh ? ... ) de bitcoin siga decidiendo que bitcoin siga siendo lo que es ahora (y sino ya habrá tiempo de marcharse ...), con las cualidades que tiene ahora (seguridad, permeabilidad a controles de capital, inembargabilidad, anonimato, reserva de valor, ...) *es infinitamente superior* al fiat y, por supuesto, *al horo para salvaguardar nuestros ahorros *?



Rajoy,

No crees que para la afirmación de arriba, habría que esperar a ver como encaja el BTC la siguiente crisis financiera / geopolítica? No ha sufrido ninguna todavía.

Ya sabes que en las crisis severas, no se vende lo que se quiere sino lo que se puede: de hecho el oro, paradójicamente, baja los primeros momentos de las crisis ya que mientras tu broker te dice que no hay mercado para las ordenes de venta que le mandas ejecutar de tus fondos y ETFs, para el oro siempre hay y tiras de él (no porque quieres sino porque tienes una margin call en el culo).

El mercado del oro es profundo y liquido y testeado durante cientos de años de mercados mas o menos regulados. ¿Como reaccionara el BTC? ¿Una gran manada intentando salir por una pequeña puerta… habrá mercado? podrás vender? A qué precio? Te aceptaran BTC como colateral? 

Todas las preguntas de arriba, el oro ha demostrado poder responderlas.

Sin denostar BTC, simplemente como un portfolio manager prudente, haciendo su due diligence y considerando el riesgo como una variable en tus decisiones, yo querría ver cómo reacciona antes de decir frases en negrita como la de arriba.


----------



## Rajoy (1 Dic 2017)

LPMCL dijo:


> Rajoy,
> 
> No crees que para la afirmación de arriba, habría que esperar a ver como encaja el BTC la siguiente crisis financiera / geopolítica? No ha sufrido ninguna todavía.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo el mercado del oro es un mercado manipulado hasta la náusea. Oro papel a toneladas emitido por los bullion banks para manipular el mercado a su antojo, falta de auditorías, paso de "elegible" a "registered" porque yo lo valgo (= a: porque está en mis bóvedas y me sale de los c...), órdenes de alta frecuencia al cierre de mercado, publicidad desde hace décadas sobre la reliquia bárbara, ... sigo ?

Pero si, algo de valor conserva ... :rolleye:

Y por eso muchos bitcoineros somos también metaleros. Pero el caso que planteas tu: próxima crisis, es un fregao en el que bitcoin no se ha visto todavía envuelto ... de forma masiva. Aunque algún experimento en paises en crisis ya lo hemos podido ver:

Cuatro países imponen la demanda de Bitcoin en todo el mundo

Y no ha salido mal parado precisamente ...

Claro que todo está en función de la profundidad de la crisis. Si estamos hablando de volver a las cavernas, Reputón con sus metales y su mentalidad de cazador recolector (bueno, a esto último no se yo si llega ... dejémoslo en cazador solamente ...) lo tiene ganao.


----------



## sirpask (1 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que el Valor intrínseco del Bitcoin, es mayor que el del sistema Oro.
Y un bitcoin lo veo mas funcional que una maple.


----------



## remonster (1 Dic 2017)

Es curioso, ahira que ya está a más de $10.000, observar como en los hilos de bitcoin que se abren en el principal sigue habiendo la misma proporción de gente que afirma que bitcoin es un Ponzi que cuando valía $10, $100 o $1000...

Esa es parte de la explicación de las burbujas selfsimilares...


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2017)

Que época aquella donde una subida de 50$ era 'llamativa y digna de mención'' y ahora por menos de 1000$ ni nos movemos de la silla.

Y que época aquella donde pasaban semanas sin que la cotización se moviese más de 10$ en una semana, y ahora vemos 2000$ de movimiento como si nada.

En fin. ¿Cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor? No sé. No siempre.


----------



## Divad (1 Dic 2017)

Mirad que os parece lo siguiente 
Sociedad: Peña Burbuja - Criptomonedas


----------



## Sancho Panza (1 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que época aquella donde una subida de 50$ era 'llamativa y digna de mención'' y ahora por menos de 1000$ ni nos movemos de la silla.
> 
> Y que época aquella donde pasaban semanas sin que la cotización se moviese más de 10$ en una semana, y ahora vemos 2000$ de movimiento como si nada.
> 
> En fin. ¿Cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor? No sé. No siempre.




Mira en este foro de 2010:
Pizza for bitcoins?


*Un forero dice:*
_"*I'll pay 10,000 bitcoins for a couple of pizzas*.. like maybe 2 large ones so I have some left over for the next day. I like having left over pizza to nibble on later. You can make the pizza yourself and bring it to my house or order it for me from a delivery place, but what I'm aiming for is getting food delivered in exchange for bitcoins where I don't have to order or prepare it myself, kind of like ordering a 'breakfast platter' at a hotel or something, they just bring you something to eat and you're happy!

I like things like onions, peppers, sausage, mushrooms, tomatoes, pepperoni, etc.. just standard stuff no weird fish topping or anything like that. I also like regular cheese pizzas which may be cheaper to prepare or otherwise acquire.

If you're interested please let me know and we can work out a deal.

Thanks,
Laszlo"_




*Y uno le contesta:*

_"10,000... Thats quite a bit.. you could sell those on https://www.bitcoinmarket.com/ for *$41USD* right now.. 
good luck on getting your free pizza." _



En realidad lo he encontrado buscando un foro similar de entonces, no era lo que buscaba (buscaba una cafetería de EEUU que aceptaba pagar el café en bitcoins por entonces), pero vale para que la gente recuerde de donde venimos... :ouch: 

*100 millones de $, por un par de pizzas...* 8:


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Dic 2017)

¿Quién de vosotros está en el debate de intereconomía sobre bitcoin ahora mismo?



Venga, confesad


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2017)

10.000 BTC, ''that's quite a bit'' :XX: :XX:


----------



## bavech (1 Dic 2017)

Atención, algo estraño está pasando hace unos días en Internet, ayer dejó de funcionar WhatsApp y muchas transferencias bancarias fueron rechazadas.

No he podido sacar dinero de mi Exchange, porque mi banco le dice que mi cuenta no existe, también han habído problemas con las transferencias entre distintos bancos.

La gente está comenzando a exponer el tema en redes sociales.


----------



## sirpask (1 Dic 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Quién de vosotros está en el debate de intereconomía sobre bitcoin ahora mismo?
> 
> 
> 
> Venga, confesad



Lo acabo de poner, gracias!!!







---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 23:54 ----------




bavech dijo:


> Atención, algo estraño está pasando hace unos días en Internet, ayer dejó de funcionar WhatsApp y muchas transferencias bancarias fueron rechazadas.
> 
> No he podido sacar dinero de mi Exchange, porque mi banco le dice que mi cuenta no existe, también han habído problemas con las transferencias entre distintos bancos.
> 
> La gente está comenzando a exponer el tema en redes sociales.



Algo hay, suelen ser bugs reportados hace unos meses que se estan explotando.
Pero estaremos atentos.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2017 at 00:01 ----------

Bueno, ya a acabado lo de intereconomia... solo les ha faltado una cosa, explicar en un minuto por que es necesaria una criptomoneda en una Blockchain.

Pero bueno... se ha hablado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Dic 2017)

Vayan saliendo de sus shitcoins/shitforks ordenadamente y con los brazos en alto:

[bitcoin-dev] Two Drivechain BIPs

Primeras BIPs para las sidechains en marcha.

Aquí explican cómo funcionaría el mecanismo de "merged mining" de la sidechain:

docs/bip2-blind-merged-mining.md at master · drivechain-project/docs · GitHub

Y aquí el mecanismo de pegado bidireccional:

docs/bip1-hashrate-escrow.md at master · drivechain-project/docs · GitHub


----------



## orbeo (2 Dic 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Quién de vosotros está en el debate de intereconomía sobre bitcoin ahora mismo?
> 
> 
> 
> Venga, confesad



Vaya no sabía que iban a hablar de esto y no lo vi. Interesante o las chorradas de siempre? Es por buscarlo online si merece la pena.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Dic 2017)

LPMCL dijo:


> Futuros CME BTC:
> 1.	Cada contrato 5 Bitcoin
> 2.	Cash settlement al BRR (Bitcoin Reference Rate)
> 3. CME publicará también el BRTI (Bitcoin Real Time Index)
> ...



Eso es correcto... pero no del todo. 

Si el volumen en FBTC resulta ser mucho mayor que el volumen de todos los exchanges en su conjunto, el precio del BTC podría estar liderado por el movimiento en el FBTC, más que por el BRR, es decir, el precio en los exchanges se acabarían ajustando al precio del FBTC, haciendo que BRR = FBTC. 

Imagínate un arbitrajista que se encuentra con un sell wall de 5000btcs en 9950$, y el precio del btc en los exchanges = 10.000$ (FBTC < BTC), suponiendo que entre todos los exchanges de 10.000 a 9950$ hay solo 1000btcs en el lado bid, los arbitrajistas irán poniéndose en corto en los exchanges hasta agotar esos 1000 btcs (FBTC = BTC = BBR), y en los futuros se pondrán long otros 1000 btcs, pero 5000-1000=4000 btcs, aún quedan 4000btcs en venta en los futuros. 

En OKEX se puede operar con futuros del Bitcoin desde hace años, y en muchas ocasiones lidera el precio, es decir lo que ocurre en OKEX, acaba ocurriendo en el resto de exchanges. OKEX creo recordar que es el nº14 en cuanto a volumen se refiere entre todos los exchanges segun coinmarketcap, pero esto no es correcto, porque solo tienen en cuenta el volumen en "spot", pero no en futuros. En futuros, en muchas ocasiones (sobretodo grandes subidas y bajadas), lidera en volumen absoluto (es mayor que la suma de todos los otros exchanges), sobretodo en los futuros con mayor fecha de vencimiento. 

No obstante, yo creo que si Wall Street piensa que la demanda del bitcoin puede seguir aumentando mucho (es decir que el zapatero no ha comprado aún) y todo apunta a esto, harán subir el precio, porque las subidas, fácilmente son x2, x3, x10, x20, x100... pero las bajadas es solo un x2 (suponiendo que cae a cero). Es decir, ser "toro" da más pasta que ser "oso".


----------



## kikepm (2 Dic 2017)

Todo esto son pajas mentales si el "Futuro" no liquida con BTCs,

Son putos CFDs. Nadie manipula mercados con CFDs.


----------



## p_pin (2 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> *Todo esto son pajas mentales* si el "Futuro" no liquida con BTCs,
> 
> Son putos CFDs. Nadie manipula mercados con CFDs.



Eso es cierto

Pero la capacidad de manipulación la tendrán:

(siguiendo con las pajas mentales)

1 - Rumor o falsa noticia en mass-mierda
2 - "Futuros" cayendo (son ellos los que se ponen cortos)
3 - Qué hará el precio en los exchange?


----------



## remonster (2 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Lo de mojón con las shitcoins lleva camino de ser como lo de Nico con los 95$.
> 
> En este hilo nunca falta un tonto del que reírse



Llamar tonto a Mojón y compararlo con los trolles sólo demuestra que tú eres subnormal.

Hay demasiado hijo de puta en este hilo incapaz de reconocer a los que aportan. Y vuestra única razón es estar jodido porque no les habéis hecho caso a tiempo.


----------



## Divad (2 Dic 2017)

La entrada de futuros y demás mierdas que vengan del fiduciario servirá para enmascarar la actuación de los bots.

Saben que la manipulación por los bots es descarada y la entrada de más actores en el escenario impedirá que la gente vea claramente las manos que lo mueven todo.

Antes de informar de las novedades y mejoras de vuestra crypto... Es recomendable informar que está todo manipulado. Por ahora solo regalan dinero con cualquier crypto y de igual modo, en cualquier momento se cargarán alguna (Bitcoin) o como el sueño húmedo de todo bitcoñero será cargarse TODAS las cryptos 

Los creadores del juego que han tejido su red clientelar en Dash, ETH, Neo, Waves,... van a decidir inmolarse para que Bitcoin sea el único rey? 

Qué tengáis buena cosecha en vuestro camino! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (2 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que época aquella donde una subida de 50$ era 'llamativa y digna de mención'' y ahora por menos de 1000$ ni nos movemos de la silla.
> 
> Y que época aquella donde pasaban semanas sin que la cotización se moviese más de 10$ en una semana, y ahora vemos 2000$ de movimiento como si nada.
> 
> En fin. ¿Cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor? No sé. No siempre.



Aquí el inteligente que no entiende una subida de 50$ cuando vale 50, es lo mismo que una de 10000 cuando está a 10000. Nivel.


----------



## remonster (2 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Un subnormal que ha ganado mucho más con las llamadas shitcoins que con vuestro todopoderoso Bitcoin. Y eso que lo hodleo desde 2013.
> 
> Y aún estoy esperando a que las shitcoins valgan cero, y Poloniex quiebre, y que solo quede Bitcoin. Como lleva meses diciendo mojoncillo, mientras la realidad se empeña en llevarle la contraria. A ver quién es más subnormal...
> 
> ...



Dudo mucho que hayas ganado más con tus shitcoins que haciendo caso a Mojon recomendando comprar cuando estaba un digito.

En todo caso un tonto tiene la misma probabilidad que le toque la loteria que a un superdotado. Confundes tocino y velicidad.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Dudo mucho que hayas ganado más con tus shitcoins que haciendo caso a Mojon recomendando comprar cuando estaba un digito.
> 
> En todo caso un tonto tiene la misma probabilidad que le toque la loteria que a un superdotado. Confundes tocino y velicidad.



Llevo despreciando a las shitcoins desde que dogecoins, Maidsafe y NXT formaban parte del top 10 de shitcoins en coinmarketcap. Mirad dónde están ahora. Todos aquellos que "hinbertían en shitcoins" en aquel momento han perdido dinero incluso aunque en el cómputo total, las shitcoins hayan tenido en global, mayores revalorizaciones que Bitcoin, sencillamente porque otras estafas más modernas, ocuparon su lugar.

Es pura y llanamente la falacia del jugador aplicado a las shitcoins. Únicamente Bitcoin es la que nunca ha perdido el lugar que le corresponde.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Dic 2017)

Yo entiendo el crecimiento en número del resto de las shitcoins y es muy sencillo de explicar. Los novatos y la inmensa sensación de "haber llegado tarde al mundillo" son un objetivo muy goloso para estafadores y mineros de gpu con hardware obsoleto.

Ahí tenéis la explicación a la proliferación de shitcoins.

Cada año surgen numerosas shitcoins con los temas de moda que se debaten en reddit y que son los argumentos que esgrimen los estafadores para embaucar a los novatos avariciosos.

Cuando se puso de moda el criticar la prueba de trabajo, surgieron monedas POS que ahora no sirven ni para limpiarse el culo.

Cuando se puso de moda discutir sobre la la freguencia de minado de bloques, surgieron las shitcoins con bloques muy frecuentes, como litecoin, que lo único que consiguieron es incrementar alocadamente la tasa de bloques huérfanos.

¿Se pone de moda poner en entredicho la cadena de bloques y todo el espacio que ocupa? Pues surgen estafas como aquellas shitcoins basadas en tangle y DAG, que ya ni siquiera pueden funcionar sin centralización.

Y ahora que parece que se está empezando a agotar el pool de novatos avariciosos dispuestos a ser engañados con las shitcoins, pues se le da la vuelta a la tortilla y se inventan los shitforks, que son exactamente lo mismo, pero camuflado con un "historial común".

Y, como el flujo de novatos avariciosos no cesa (incluso se está incrementando) pues la velocidad a la que aparecen estas estafas crece acorde con dicho flujo.

Pero sigo teniendo claro que todas estas estafas cesarán en cuanto se implanten las sidechains.


----------



## tixel (2 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Dudo mucho que hayas ganado más con tus shitcoins que haciendo caso a Mojon recomendando comprar cuando estaba un digito.
> 
> En todo caso un tonto tiene la misma probabilidad que le toque la loteria que a un superdotado. Confundes tocino y velicidad.



Podrás dudar lo que quieras pero las matématicas son las matemáticas. Eth mismo ya debe estar a 400x de lo que estaba a 1/1/2016. O sea que no se cuentas echas tu y el mojón.

Y sigue la fiesta de los tether y los ath de bitcoin. Otros 25 kilos más y ya van 850.
OmnExplorer.info - Address Lookup

---------- Post added 02-dic-2017 at 19:22 ----------

Aquí un tio comentando sus experiencias con bitcoin cash. Recuerdos para los de core.
Mando 27$, desde que lo mando del exchange hasta que le aparecia "en proceso" en su cartera pasaron 16s y totalmente verificada en 15 min. Mandó .0145289 y recibió .0145289. 0 fees.
Por el lado de core, también está cachondo, dice un tío que lleva oro a un país extranjero más rápido enviar su valor con btc.


----------



## remonster (2 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Podrás dudar lo que quieras pero las matématicas son las matemáticas. Eth mismo ya debe estar a 400x de lo que estaba a 1/1/2016. O sea que no se cuentas echas tu y el mojón.
> 
> Y sigue la fiesta de los tether y los ath de bitcoin. Otros 25 kilos más y ya van 850.
> OmnExplorer.info - Address Lookup
> ...



Creo que en el gordo de la loteria ganas más que un x400...también x10000 es más que x400...igual te falta algún parámetro en tu "ecuación matemática".

Empieza estudiando lo que es el survival bias...etc...


----------



## sirpask (2 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Llevo despreciando a las shitcoins desde que dogecoins, Maidsafe y NXT formaban parte del top 10 de shitcoins en coinmarketcap. Mirad dónde están ahora. Todos aquellos que "hinbertían en shitcoins" en aquel momento han perdido dinero incluso aunque en el cómputo total, las shitcoins hayan tenido en global, mayores revalorizaciones que Bitcoin, sencillamente porque otras estafas más modernas, ocuparon su lugar.
> 
> Es pura y llanamente la falacia del jugador aplicado a las shitcoins. Únicamente Bitcoin es la que nunca ha perdido el lugar que le corresponde.



Pues yo con NXT no he echo mas que ganar pasta, y conocimientos.
Y ahora Ardor.

Aun no veo a los Bancos usando una sidechair...pero bueno, poco a poco.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Dic 2017)

Remonstruo y Sr.Mojón... ¿que hacéis aún aquí discutiendo con desconocidos en vez de ir a gastaros vuestros millones ya ganados, o no los tenéis aún? ¿o no es suficiente? :rolleye:

Yo me piraré pronto del foro, y a disfrutar de la vida que son dos días.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Remonstruo y Sr.Mojón... ¿que hacéis aún aquí discutiendo con desconocidos en vez de ir a gastaros vuestros millones ya ganados, o no los tenéis aún? ¿o no es suficiente? :rolleye:
> 
> Yo me piraré pronto del foro, y a disfrutar de la vida que son dos días.



Yo estoy aquí por principios, no por dinero


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo estoy aquí por principios, no por dinero



Yo estoy aquí por dinero, como el 99.9999999% de los que invierten en criptos.

Take your own advice (signature)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Dic 2017)

Tú estás vacío por dentro. :XX:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (2 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo estoy aquí por principios, no por dinero



Eso ya lo dice todo jojojo!

La cabeza llena y la cartera seca


----------



## remonster (2 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Eso ya lo dice todo jojojo!
> 
> La cabeza llena y la cartera seca



Tú no sabes distinguir a un millonario de un matao como tú

---------- Post added 02-dic-2017 at 21:50 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo estoy aquí por dinero, como el 99.9999999% de los que invierten en criptos.
> 
> Take your own advice (signature)



El karma es muy puta. Si algo te enseña la vida es que las mejores inversiones son las que tienen una ideología generosa detrás. Eres muy inexperto para entender algo así de profundo.

El bitcoin es un buen ejemplo. Los early adopters apostaron por ideología cuando nadie creía en ello....y hemos tenido razón. Otros, como el miserable de reputón-ignusuario, se aferrarón a lo de siempre y allí se han quedado...a remar!


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (2 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Tú no sabes distinguir a un millonario de un matao como tú



Lo que sí sé y sabe todo el mundo es que los millonarios no pierden su valioso tiempo escribiendo chorradas en los foros.

Asco de vida tienes, seboso.


----------



## 1auno (2 Dic 2017)

Thank you to bitcoin from myself and my kids : Bitcoin


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2017)

Joder, 24 horas tranquilas, quien nos lo iba a decir.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Dic 2017)

Yo lo que tengo más claro que el agua es que si a alguien no le interesa algo, simplemente se va y punto. Puede aterrizar un día y dejar su opinión. Puede incluso picarse con alguien y estar unos días por aquí. Pero si no le interesa bitcoin y se queda aqui largo tiempo dando el coñazo de forma recurrente puede ser por alguna de estas razones:

- Quiere aprovechar el efecto red, la "marca bitcoin", para promocionar su shitcoin. Sino, simplemente estaría en el shithilo correspondiente y no perdiendo el tiempo aquí.

- Cobra por post o por dar vida al hilo. Puede estar subvencionado por intereses más o menos oscuros pero, en cualquier caso, es un ComeMierda.

- Es un amargado que no tiene vida más allá de un teclado. No tiene nada mejor que hacer que ir a un hilo de algo que no tiene ningún valor, ni interés para él. Puede haber algo más absurdo ? Yo no pierdo ni un nanosegundo en ir a hilos de activos, cosas o actividades que me parecen sin valor o interés a perder mi tiempo dejando allí una cagadita día si y día también en forma de post. Como puedes postear una y otra vez en un hilo de algo que crees que no sirve para nada o está obsoleto o superado ??!! De verdad se puede ser tan capullo ?

Y también me cuesta mucho entender como se puede ser tan imbécil que no se sabe hacer ni una operación aritmética básica como es multiplicar. Si hay foreros que han comprado a 10$, otros a 100$ y otros a 1000$ de verdad es tan difícil de entender que algunos puedan haber hecho el negocio de su vida ? De verdad es tan difícil de comprender que el que ha comprado a 10 ha multiplicado por mil su inversión ? O es que el nivel de subnormalidad de algunos no tiene límite ?

Si la cotización de bitcoin vuelve a los 100$ podéis volver por aquí a hacer toda la sangre que queráis, aunque sabéis que, para entonces, muchos de nosotros habremos recogido una parte mayor o menor de los frutos que nos ha dado bitcoin. De hecho, dudo que la gran mayoría de los que invirtieron hace dos años o más, no vayan en freeride ...

Pero no os daís cuenta de que ahora mismo, con la cotización moviéndose alrededor de los 11.000$ desde hace algunos días, hacéis el más espantoso de los ridículos advirtiéndonos de lo mal que va esto ? De que lleváis haciendo el mismo ridículo desde la primera burbuja ?

Pero ánimo, no perdáis la esperanza, que como no hay nada eterno y un reloj parado marca bien la hora dos veces al día, alguna vez acertaréis ...


----------



## remonster (3 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Lo que sí sé y sabe todo el mundo es que los millonarios no pierden su valioso tiempo escribiendo chorradas en los foros.



Ya te han explicado que nuestra ideología está por encima de nuestra riqueza. Ya sabemos que seres mediocres como tú no lo entenderéis jamás. 

Piensa, piensa,...si me hubieses hecho caso y hubieses comprado 1 bitcoin por cada onza que tenías cuando recomendé comprar a $75, ahora tendrías 146 veces más oro. Pero está claro que algunos no saldreis jamás de miserables.

Ahora te voy a hacer otra recomendación: Vende el 80% de tu oro. Es cada vez más evidente el gran impacto del bitcoin en la cotización del oro. De momento el oro no ha subido, cuando en condiciones normales hubiese tenido que subir este otoño. Pronto empezará también a bajar.

Avisado estás.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 00:31 ----------




Rajoy dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo más claro que el agua es que si a alguien no le interesa algo, simplemente se va y punto. Puede aterrizar un día y dejar su opinión. Puede incluso picarse con alguien y estar unos días por aquí. Pero si no le interesa bitcoin y se queda aqui largo tiempo dando el coñazo de forma recurrente puede ser por alguna de estas razones:
> 
> - Quiere aprovechar el efecto red, la "marca bitcoin", para promocionar su shitcoin. Sino, simplemente estaría en el shithilo correspondiente y no perdiendo el tiempo aquí.
> 
> ...



Hay otra razón que te olvidas y que mueve por ejemplo a reputón: El bitcoin puede arruinar su inversión en oro y andán cagaditos.

Que no entienda que hay multimillonarios en el foro es de traca. Ya conocemos a bitcoñero pero ni es el único ni el que más tiene.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 00:39 ----------

Haciendo arqueología de mi Inbox...

Mensajes privados intercambiados el 31 de marzo de 2013




Nico dijo:


> $ 95 me suena irreal. Me sentiría cómodo en $ 12 o $ 15. Podría aceptar como "loco pero posible" unos $ 30.
> 
> $ 95 o más ?... no way !!



Respuesta:



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Why not?
> 
> Coincido contigo que esta subida es muy brusca y puede perfectamente corregir hasta los $20 (menos no lo creo sin que haya algún problema serio).
> 
> Pero la cotización a largo plazo va a ser MUY superior.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Ya te han explicado que nuestra ideología está por encima de nuestra riqueza. Ya sabemos que seres mediocres como tú no lo entenderéis jamás.
> 
> Piensa, piensa,...si me hubieses hecho caso y hubieses comprado 1 bitcoin por cada onza que tenías cuando recomendé comprar a $75, ahora tendrías 146 veces más oro. Pero está claro que algunos no saldreis jamás de miserables.
> 
> ...



Seguramente esa es su motivación y a corto plazo y con la capacidad de raciocinio que le supongo entiendo que lo piense. Sin embargo tanto los metales como el bitcoin tienen el mismo enemigo y se llama fiat.

Es la emisión de papel sin límite la que les permite deprimir el precio del metal a su antojo. Bitcoin puede parecer una amenaza para los metaleros pero, en realidad hoy es el verdadero canario de la mina. El oro está enjaulado y sin voz y el único canario que está cantando ahora es el bitcoin. Alto y claro. Veremos si pueden domesticarlo con papel como pretenden. Aunque para entonces, bitcoin puede haber alcanzado cotizaciones difíciles de imaginar ...


----------



## remonster (3 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Seguramente esa es su motivación y a corto plazo y con la capacidad de raciocinio que le supongo entiendo que lo piense. Sin embargo tanto los metales como el bitcoin tienen el mismo enemigo y se llama fiat.
> 
> Es la emisión de papel sin límite la que les permite deprimir el precio del metal a su antojo. Bitcoin puede parecer una amenaza para los metaleros pero, en realidad hoy es el verdadero canario de la mina. El oro está enjaulado y sin voz y el único canario que está cantando ahora es el bitcoin. Alto y claro. Veremos si pueden domesticarlo con papel como pretenden. Aunque para entonces, bitcoin puede haber alcanzado cotizaciones difíciles de imaginar ...



Excelente imagen. El canario de la mina del oro está enjaulado en las bóvedas de los bancos centrales. Al bitcoin también quieren enjaularlo. La única manera es atesorando bitcoins y haciendo a los hodlers hipermegaricos. Si lo consiguen ya saltaremos a otra cripto libre...más anónima, más fungible, y más descentralizada (como se propone con Mimblewimble)

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 01:04 ----------

Valoración del Bitcoin día de hoy:

1 BTC = $3518

Spread = 312%

Exuberancia irracional! Preparaos para una severa corrección...aunque no sabemos cuando ocurrirá.

En la anterior burbuja el pico de Spread llegó a 240%


----------



## barborico (3 Dic 2017)

Fin de la neutralidad en la red, ¿fin del Bitcoin?

14 de diciembre parece que será cuando llegue esa corrección


----------



## remonster (3 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Fin de la neutralidad en la red, ¿fin del Bitcoin?
> 
> 14 de diciembre parece que será cuando llegue esa corrección



Fin del bitcoin...jajajaja....será la 201 muerte anunciada?

Lo único que pueden hacer es bloquear los exchanges, etc. A la red de Bitcoin les va a costar un poco más bloquearla con una ley usana...


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2017)

a ver si queda algun millonario que me envie unos centimos, que me quedé sin nada, por gastar!!! 

13KU24soAE8wSPgYVax2NFT5XunYTUNHdn

no sé si de vez en cuando seguis haciendo alguna donación pero por si acaso, apuntadme!!!

1HK5sY5HpaNNeW4BRhzNq4g72Rr1MGGfZR

que raro se corta la dirección al pegarla aqui, a ver ahora


----------



## remonster (3 Dic 2017)

pepita dijo:


> a ver si queda algun millonario que me envie unos centimos, que me quedé sin nada, por gastar!!!
> 
> 13KU24soAE8wSPgYVax2NFT5XunYTUNHdn
> 
> ...



Peazo pedigüeña! Te invito a unos pinchos cuando me acerque por allí con mi Mercedes descapotable que será pronto...

Pepita: Cuenta tu historia con el Doge y las shitcoins...para que aprendan los novatos...


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Llevo despreciando a las shitcoins desde que dogecoins, Maidsafe y NXT formaban parte del top 10 de shitcoins en coinmarketcap. Mirad dónde están ahora. Todos aquellos que "hinbertían en shitcoins" en aquel momento han perdido dinero incluso aunque en el cómputo total, las shitcoins hayan tenido en global, mayores revalorizaciones que Bitcoin, sencillamente porque otras estafas más modernas, ocuparon su lugar.
> 
> Es pura y llanamente la falacia del jugador aplicado a las shitcoins. Únicamente Bitcoin es la que nunca ha perdido el lugar que le corresponde.



nxt es una auténtica revolución... una pena que te salieses porque con nxt si que hubieses hecho auténticos millones


----------



## Condemor (3 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Excelente imagen. El canario de la mina del oro está enjaulado en las bóvedas de los bancos centrales. Al bitcoin también quieren enjaularlo. La única manera es atesorando bitcoins y haciendo a los hodlers hipermegaricos. Si lo consiguen ya saltaremos a otra cripto libre...más anónima, más fungible, y más descentralizada (como se propone con Mimblewimble)
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 01:04 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Estas seguro de que habrá una corrección fuerte como en los anteriores picos? Yo no lo tengo tan claro. Lo lógico es que ha medida que entra gente y se vuelve algo más general y menos una inversión exótica la volatilidad baje.


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Peazo pedigüeña! Te invito a unos pinchos cuando me acerque por allí con mi Mercedes descapotable que será pronto...
> 
> Pepita: Cuenta tu historia con el Doge y las shitcoins...para que aprendan los novatos...



pues no sé a que te refieres, me salí de dogecoin y bitcoin "temporalmente" y ahora no quiero ni saber a cómo están porque ya no puedo entrar a estos precios. 

Mi excperiencia? lo pasé en grande tradeando en sitios en los que no te pedían dnis, ni nies, aprendiendo a minar, cambiandonos cosas por toda clase de monedas, comprando shitcoins como dices justo antes de salir y vendiendo en cuanto se ponían en venta porque bajaban a los infiernos, en fin... y ahora tendria una pequeña fortunita que buena falta me haría.

joer que no me habeis enviado nadie ni un micromicrocentimo, no sé como no os doy pena!!!

a ver esta: 1Q36cPjAUBCU2dnab9kxLxpr6ddGjgbAfw 

sale un hueco que no tenia quer salir ¿es cosa de calopez? bueno pues ser quita el hueco,


----------



## Jdnec_wow (3 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Peazo pedigüeña! Te invito a unos pinchos cuando me acerque por allí con mi Mercedes descapotable que será pronto...
> 
> Pepita: Cuenta tu historia con el Doge y las shitcoins...para que aprendan los novatos...



¿Con esa pasta y te compras un mercedes descapotable?

Cualquier cosa por debajo de un Ferrari es para pobres.


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Yo te enviaría si la dirección fuera de Bitcoin Cash. Igual no estás al tanto de las reciente mejoras en Bitcoin, resulta que ahora mismo en las donaciones te sale más caro el fee de la red que la propia donación en si.
> 
> Maravillas del gran equipo Core...
> 
> Lo dicho, si pegas una direción BCH, DASH, o incluso LTC, puede que te llegue algo.



claro ahora recuerdo porque sali temporalmente, buff, asi que mi multibit no vale?
ni si tengo por ejemplo un monedero en localbitcoins?

son todos el otro tipo? jooo
yo no quiero saber nada de android ni moviles mis cosas son en mi pc.

He creado una dirección online Bcash espero que no sea un timo:

1Fia5GfjVDDL1nrNzEb5cWqrs7Mk2Wf2Nd


graCIAS, veo que tengo que estudiar mucho de nuevo, no sé...


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Dic 2017)

vamos a ver si empezamos a dejar las cosas claras en este hilo

bitcoin es una mierda de moneda... la moneda que de verdad ha hecho millonario a la gente es nxt

recordemos que la ico de nxt, allá por noviembre de 2013, recolecto 21 btc, siendo la aportación máxima que podía hacer una dirección de 1 btc.

en total hubo 73 direcciones fundadoras...

hagamos números:

1 persona que hubiese ido a la ico de nxt con un btc en noviembre de 2013 hubiese recibido 47 millones 619 mil 47 nxt...

si los hubiese mantenido a día de hoy, 3 de diciembre tendria 47.619.047 nxt + 47.619.047 nxt+ 23.809.523 ignis que recibira el 25 de diciembre de este año.
fortuna estimada entorno a 47 millones de dólares mínimo

si esa persona no hubiese ido a la ico de nxt pero hubiese mantenido 1 btc comprado en noviembre de 2013, su fortuna hubiese sido 11 mil dólares

busque, compare pero no hay nada mejor que nxt

a esto hay que añadir que nxt/ardor va a ser la revolución de 2018... esos 47 millones del que haya invertido 1 btc en la ico se convertirán en tantísimo en 2018 que dejarán a Roger Ver en un simple chaval con 4 perras

--------------------------------------------------------------

Sr.Mojón, es una pena que hables tan mal de Nxt, siempre pensé que tú eras uno de los inversores que fuiste a la ICO de NXT...
hablabas maravillas de NXT en su momento

aquí te pego lo que decías en enero de 2014, al principio del hilo que se creó sobre NXT mes y medio después de su ico

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?p=10879759

por mi parte yo te tengo mucha estima, gracias a ti y a los mensajes tan buenos que decias sobre NXT en el hilo de bitcoin conoci NXT... por 20 días de retraso no soy fundador de NXT, empecé a comprar NXT en diciembre de 2014 que aún conservo.

no conozco inversión más rentable que la que hice. me sale una rentabilidad desde diciembre de 2014 hasta hoy de entorno al 6 mil % y siendo justos te lo tengo que agradecer a ti, Sr.Mojón, aunque me pese que hables tan mal de Nxt sobretodo cuando lo que va a venir en 2018 desde ese criptosistema puede ser la auténtica bomba


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> vamos a ver si empezamos a dejar las cosas claras en este hilo
> 
> bitcoin es una mierda de moneda... la moneda que de verdad ha hecho millonario a la gente es nxt
> 
> ...



Eres un puto estafador.

Yo estaba allí cuando nxt imploraba de rodillas a que le metieran el tiro de gracia cuando la red estaba siendo atacada por hackers y los usuarios teníamos que conectarnos a un puto foro para comprobar si la cadena de bloques que estaba descargando nuestro nodo era legítima o no.

Yo también estaba allí cuando un hacker robó el 5% de la masa monetaria de NXT de uno de los dos o tres exchangers que lo negociaban en aquel momento (DGEX) y nos extorsionaba a los usuarios pidiéndonos bitcoins a cambio de liberar los nxtcoins, porque no valían para nada más que tenerlos metidos en un exchanger y jugártelos en el trading.

Siempre que sigamos los early adopters al pie del cañón estafadores como vosotros lo seguiréis teniendo difícil en timar a la gente. Así que, por mi parte, te pueden ir dando por el culo, timador de los cojones


----------



## remonster (3 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Con esa pasta y te compras un mercedes descapotable?
> 
> Cualquier cosa por debajo de un Ferrari es para pobres.



No me he comprado nada...ya lo tenía, y es de colección. Y tú tienes un seiscientos?


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Para escritorio tienes Exodus o Jaxx, que admiten multiples criptos: *WALLETS - Bitcoin Cash - Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash*
> 
> A Android no hay que tenerle miedo. Coinomi va de lujo. Eso sí, cantidades muy pequeñas exclusivamente para uso diario, porque es la forma más insegura debido a las múltimples vulnerabilidades que puede tener Android y al hecho de que el móvil está permanentemente online.



muchas gracias voy a bajarme alguno de estos, no me gustan los moviles, no me fio, yo tengo todo en mi pc, es que no pago ni con paypal desde el movil, soy muy antigua


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eres un puto estafador.
> 
> Yo estaba allí cuando nxt imploraba de rodillas a que le metieran el tiro de gracia cuando la red estaba siendo atacada por hackers y los usuarios teníamos que conectarnos a un puto foro para comprobar si la cadena de bloques que estaba descargando nuestro nodo era legítima o no.
> 
> ...



el estafador eres tu...yo tambien estaba alli esos dias...revisa el hilo de nxt...alli escribia por entonces...y por cierto soy el ultimo que ha escrito en la segunda edicion de ese hilo preguntando hace unos meses por nxt..nadie respondio...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=19778361&postcount=1530

yo he sido el que estuvo acojonado por perder todos mis nxt con el hackeo que hubo en bter...y al final se logro recuperar los nxt 

el estafador eres tu...no engañes...haz numeros...los numeros no engañan...una de las inversiones mas rentables de la historia ha sido NXT...

de nuevo, una pena que hables ahora tan mal de NXT, tu eras early adopter como yo lo fui....parece ser que tu has vendido todos tus NXT, yo no los he vendido y mi rentabilidad esta entorno al 6 mil % desde entonces...mucho mas que la de BTC

y nuevamente, Sr.Mojón, invertí en NXT gracias a los buenos consejos que dabas sobre ella en este hilo de bitcoin correspondiente a la epoca


----------



## remonster (3 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> vamos a ver si empezamos a dejar las cosas claras en este hilo
> 
> bitcoin es una mierda de moneda... la moneda que de verdad ha hecho millonario a la gente es nxt
> 
> ...



Si hubieses comprado btc cuando valía cêntimos hubieses multiplicado por 100.00o y no solo por 60...sin contar todas las shitcoins que valen 0.

Todo eso son las pajas mentales que os montáis los late adopters. Estáis polucionando el hilo con malos consejos...


----------



## djun (3 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Excelente imagen. El canario de la mina del oro está enjaulado en las bóvedas de los bancos centrales. Al bitcoin también quieren enjaularlo. La única manera es atesorando bitcoins y haciendo a los hodlers hipermegaricos. Si lo consiguen ya saltaremos a otra cripto libre...más anónima, más fungible, y más descentralizada (como se propone con Mimblewimble)
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 01:04 ----------
> 
> ...




¿Crees que va haber una corrección importante en Btc? ¿Podría bajar hasta $3518? ¿De dónde sale esta valoración ( 1 BTC = $3518 )?


----------



## bmbnct (3 Dic 2017)

Yo fui también hodler de NXT y me salí empujado por los razonamientos de Sr.Mojón. Ahora que la habéis citado he ido a mirar su cotización y veo que esta por debajo de donde la vendí (NXT/BTC). 

Aquí no ha nada que ver, sigan circulando...


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Si hubieses comprado btc cuando valía cêntimos hubieses multiplicado por 100.00o y no solo por 60...sin contar todas las shitcoins que valen 0.
> 
> Todo eso son las pajas mentales que os montáis los late adopters. Estáis polucionando el hilo con malos consejos...



perdona...soy early adopter de nxt...

por supuesto que si hubiese sido early adopter de bitcoin tambien hubiese hecho mucho dinero...pero no lo fui...

lo unico que puedo decir es que fui early adopter de nxt (desgraciadament no fui fundador de nxt por un mes) y lo fui gracias a Sr.Mojón 

tambien puedo decir que Nxt es la moneda mas rentable de todo el criptosistema solo detras de bitcoin.

Quien fue a la ico de nxt gasto 1 bitcoin de noviembre de 2014 quien fue a la ico de btc gasto 0 bitcoin de 2009

por si sirve de prueba aqui dejo link de un post mio de febrero de 2014 en el hilo de NXT

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Economía: Hilo oficial de NXT (basado en Proof of Stake)

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 10:48 ----------

[/COLOR]


bmbnct dijo:


> Yo fui también hodler de NXT y me salí empujado por los razonamientos de Sr.Mojón. Ahora que la habéis citado he ido a mirar su cotización y veo que esta por debajo de donde la vendí (NXT/BTC).
> 
> Aquí no ha nada que ver, sigan circulando...



siento decirte que te va a tocar circular a ti porque has perdido muchisimo dinero

digamos que no has visto bien su cotizacion ya que su cotizacion ronda los 38 centimos de dolar a dia de hoy...a eso hay que añadir la cotizacion de ardor que debe rondar los 50 y tantos centimos de dolar ya que a todo holder de nxt le dieron 1 ardor...y a finales de diciembre a todo holder de nxt le van a dar 0.5 ignis...

de nuevo, el holder de nxt ha hecho muchisimo dinero....el que mas sin tener en cuenta el holder de bitcoin de 2009.

un holder de bitocin de 2013 (cuando aparece nxt) ha hecho 11 mil dolares...un holder de 1btc en nxt de ico 2013 ha hecho 44 millones de dolares....

quien es el estafador???

yo si mantengo mis nxt comprados en diciembre de 2014, siempre confie en el equipo de nxt por mucho que los antinxt del mundo dijesen chorradas...ahora solo queda rendirse a la evidencia y es que nxt ha sido adoptada por BNP, Accenture, CBT Nuggets...

supongo que el odio de Sr.Mojón por Nxt es la del early adopter que se salió sin haber tenido que hacerlo, equivalente a la que tendrá por Bitcoin el que compro 2 pizzas por 10 mil Bitcoins


----------



## bmbnct (3 Dic 2017)

He echado cuentas y sumadas las cotizaciones de NXT + ARDR, no superan el ATH de NXT. Hablo en el par NXT/BTC, que es para los que nos movemos por aquí, el que nos interesa. Y en este par tampoco es para tirar cohetes.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (3 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> No me he comprado nada...ya lo tenía, y es de colección. Y tú tienes un seiscientos?



Yo me voy dentro de poco del foro, te enseñaré y demostraré lo que he ganado en los últimos 3-4 meses. 

De vez en cuando me conecte vía satélite, para subir fotos de mi barco viajando por todo el mundo. )

Viajar por carretera es para pobres.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> He echado cuentas y sumadas las cotizaciones de NXT + ARDR, no superan el ATH de NXT. Hablo en el par NXT/BTC, que es para los que nos movemos por aquí, el que nos interesa. Y en este par tampoco es para tirar cohetes.




pues a ver si te interesas por hacer dinero...porque en dolares (que es el que de verdad interesa ya que es al que tienes que salir para comprar cosas del mundo real) la suma esta entorno a 80-90 centimos...y ya te digo que para un early adopter si es para tirar cohetes y muchisimos...

de nuevo, 1 btc de ico NXt= 44 millones de dolares a dia de hoy
1 btc de momento ico nxt = 11 mil dolares a dia de hoy


perdona, de que par estamos hablando? )))

frikis, ignorantes o mentirosos...este foro de btc esta lleno de estafadores....

la gente que vale esta en el foto de alts.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> la gente que vale esta en el foto de alts.



Pues no se que cojones haces aquí escribiendo entonces.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pues no se que cojones haces aquí escribiendo entonces.



vengo a desmontar mentiras

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 11:10 ----------

la actitud del Sr.Mojón con nxt es la misma que la de la chica que deja al chaval y al cabo de un par de años el chaval tiene mercedes y castillos...la actitud de si llego a saber como seria el futuro no hubiese cometido el error del pasado y por eso tengo tanto resentimiento...

La ventaja del Sr.Mojón es que nunca es tarde para subirse al carro mientras que a la tia se la habra dado puerta y sustituido por una mucho mejor.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2017)

Mirad la puta cotización de la estafa de nxt en bitcoins:

Nxt (NXT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

A ver si ahora os voy a tener que enseñar a interpretar una puñetera gráfica.

En tres años, los únicos pump and dumps que ha tenido han sido dos, el primero el de la aparición de la siguiente digievolución de la estafa (ardor) y el segundo el del pánico en Bitcoin debido al fork de agosto (que tuvieron todas las shitcoins, no sólo esta)

Por lo demás, una mierda decadente e inútil como pocas.

Y sí, ya he reconocido antes que yo caí en el engaño del PoS...durante un tiempo. Pero a medida que iba estudiando mucho más a fondo el funcionamiento de Bitcoin y aprendía sobre teoría de la información, más cuenta me iba dando de la estafa que significa el PoS.

El momento determinante en que se destapó la estafa para mi fue cuando un hacker consiguió sin despeinarse un 5% de la masa monetaria que, como sabéis, en una moneda PoS significa hacerse con el 5% de la tasa de minado que jamás existirá en esa shitcoin.

Eso es inaceptable y muestra lo enormemente vulnerable que es el PoS. No sólo es mucho más sencillo el hacerse con el control de toda esa tasa de hash en el PoS que en el PoW sino que, además, es hacerse con el control de toda esa tasa de hash...para siempre, cosa que en bitcoin no tiene por qué ocurrir.

En PoW, hacerse con el 5% de la tasa de hash ilegalmente, además de difícil, no es definitivo puesto que la gente puede seguir incorporando potencia de cómputo y tu influencia sobre la red de minería iría disminuyendo. Es algo dinámico.

Sin embargo en el PoS, hacerse con el control del 5% de la masa monetaria te da el control para siempre y esos cuellos de botella no son dinámicos, son definitivos.

Alguien que, en cualquier momento de la historia de nxt, estuvo en posesión de un porcentaje muy alto de la masa monetaria, siempre podrá reescribir la historia posteriormente a su propia conveniencia (problema del "nothing at stake"), cosa que en Bitcoin no sucede (GHash.IO, por ejemplo, estuvo a punto de hacerse con el 51% del minado y hoy en día es residual su influencia).

Si el PoW tuviese los mismos problemas que el PoS, la influencia de GHash.IO en el minado y el riesgo de ataque 51% por su parte nunca podría haberse visto reducido. Por mucho que GHash.IO hubiese adquirido poder en el pasado, hoy por hoy no puede reescribir el historial de la cadena de bloques a su conveniencia, mientras que en NXT esto sí que sería posible.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mirad la puta cotización de la estafa de nxt en bitcoins:
> 
> Nxt (NXT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



lo dicho

1 btc en ico de nxt= 44 millones de dolares a dia de hoy
1 btc el mismo dia pero no invertido en ico de nxt= 11 mil dolares a dia de hoy

nxt=moneda con uso en el mundo real por parte de BNP (uno de los mayores bancos del mundo) y Accenture (una de las mayores consultoras del mundo)

Accenture and BNP Paribas Experiment with Nxt Blockchain Technology

ademas estan las empresas que aun no se pueden desvelar nombre por motivos de confidencialidad...

Sr.Mojón nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena y en Nxt/Ardor se da la bienvenida a todo el mundo por mucho que haya huido antes . Te tengo buena estima porque gracias a ti conoci Nxt en su día y por mucho que lo quieras negar con peliculas que te montas es una de las inversiones mas rentables que han existido en la vida...y es la segunda mas rentable en ICO detras de la "ICO" de btc

no hace falta decir mas...

buen domingo


----------



## Rajoy (3 Dic 2017)

Hay un refrán con el que me identifico plenamente:

ES DE BIEN NACIDO SER AGRADECIDO

que, Tixelizándolo un poco se podría leer también como:

ES DE MAL NACIDO SER DESAGRADECIDO

Este hilo tiene una deuda impagable con algunos foreros ilustres. Según mi humilde opinión, la de Mojón es la que más ha aportado a todo aquel que se ha asomado por aquí. Sólo hay que hacer un poco de arqueología para ver cómo se cumplen inexorablemente sus predicciones que, os recuerdo, no tratan de cotizaciones futuras sino de viabilidad o supervivencia de un proyecto o modelo a medio o largo plazo. Y eso es así porque tiene los conocimientos suficientes y la capacidad de ordenarlos para llegar a fundadas conclusiones y, lo que es igual de importante para nosotros, dárnoslas mascaditas de forma absolutamente altruísta, generosa y gratuíta.

Si hay algún Gurú en este hilo, se llama Mojón. Lo que pasa es que algunos sois demasiado jóvenes, impacientes o, directamente, estúpidos para siquiera comprender que todo ocurre a su debido tiempo.

El equipo de Nxt/Ardor son gente con una gran experiencia acumulada en su primer intento (Nxt) que han llegado a una conclusión realmente valiosa si la comparamos con otras blockchains. La de Ardor es de fibra de carbono. No pesa nada y eso le permitirá crecer brutalmente sin engordar demasiado. Eso es algo indispensable si quieres que su uso se extienda de forma notable, se generalice.
De hecho, a veces pienso que quizá la blockchain de ethereum o alguna otra importante evidencien pronto problemas de obesidad mórbida que hagan que algún actor significativo se mire la cinturita de Ardor con deseo ...

Sin embargo, el POS no tiene futuro, tal como ha demostrado en varias ocasiones Mojón y es sólo cuestión de tiempo, y de que el objetivo sea cada vez más deseable, que su blockchain vuelva a ser atacada con éxito. No hay nada comparable a la prueba de trabajo. Es muy simple, si tienes un 51% de la capacidad de cálculo de la red ganas, sino pierdes.

Entiendo que todos quieran revalorizaciones de early adopter y eso, con la cotización actual creo que es ya muy difícil (imposible ?) de conseguir entrando ahora en bitcoin. Alguna shitcoin puede, y de hecho lo ha hecho, ofrecer esas revalorizaciones pero hay que tener muy presente que las que no son directamente scams (la inmensa mayoría ...) sufrirán tarde o temprano los efectos, y lo digo con todo el respeto, del agujero negro de Mojón 

Lo difícil, lo realmente difícil, es calcular bien los tiempos. Para todo lo demás ... MOJONCARD

Una vez más, mil gracias Mojón por iluminarnos con tu sabiduría !


----------



## sirpask (3 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> nxt es una auténtica revolución... una pena que te salieses porque con nxt si que hubieses hecho auténticos millones



Pero es muy arriesgado, el proyecto va viento en popa, pero una linea de código mal colocada y ploff. Todo desaparece.


----------



## remonster (3 Dic 2017)

Sin lugar a dudas es de malnacidos ser desagradecidos.

Personalmente nunca he creido en la PoS porque simplemente no hay solución del problema de los generales bizántinos. Ello me ha evitado meterme en shitcoins como Next o Maidsafe. 

Que se pueden dar pelotazos con shitcoins, no hay duda. El arte de la especulación es saber qué descartar y limitar el riesgo al máximo. Lo demás son pajas mentales. Aquí los shitcoineros sólo vienen a contar sus pelotazos a toro pasado. Ni cuentan las malas inversiones ni les vimos antes explicando las razones de sus inversiones. La diferencia con los bitcoineros es que siempre hemos ido por delante.


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

pepita dijo:


> pues no sé a que te refieres, me salí de dogecoin y bitcoin "temporalmente" y ahora no quiero ni saber a cómo están porque ya no puedo entrar a estos precios.
> 
> Mi excperiencia? lo pasé en grande tradeando en sitios en los que no te pedían dnis, ni nies, aprendiendo a minar, cambiandonos cosas por toda clase de monedas, comprando shitcoins como dices justo antes de salir y vendiendo en cuanto se ponían en venta porque bajaban a los infiernos, en fin... y ahora tendria una pequeña fortunita que buena falta me haría.
> 
> ...




Cuánto tiempo pepita 

Ah... y no te olvides de la burbucoin :XX: de cuando cotizaba a 1 sato, y subirla a 8 satos era un pumpeo espectacular :XX:


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Cuánto tiempo pepita
> 
> Ah... y no te olvides de la burbucoin :XX: de cuando cotizaba a 1 sato, y subirla a 8 satos era un pumpeo espectacular :XX:



como los de burbucoin ningunos!!! tengo por ahi un ipod y alguna cosa mas comprada con burbucoin!!!!
un abrazo si queda alguien

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 12:50 ----------

ya no quedan tampoco faucets que no sean un timo? no sabeis de alguno a ver si puedo tener aunque sea una miserilla para el recuerdo?
es que estoy mirando y no doy con ninguno que sea de verdad


----------



## Antonius Block (3 Dic 2017)

El debate bitcoin VS altcoins es un eterno dilema. La gente que ha ganado más dinero en este mundillo son sin duda los bitcoñeros.

Mucha gente se atropella ahora por otras criptodivisas porque viendo el histórico del precio del bitcoin se muerden el labio inferior, se ponen nerviosos y piensan que ya llegan tarde. Y la mayoría, desde la ignorancia, concluyen que para conseguir un pelotazo similar es necesario invertirlo casi todo en Augur o Tenx.
De hecho un colega se fijó en Ripple y comenta que como está a céntimos pues igual pega el subidón ::

Más de un 50% de revalorización del bitcoin en un mes les debe parecer poco.

Es muy psicológico todo esto. De febrero a junio de 2017 vimos cómo el btc cedía ante otras criptos (Ethereum, sus ICOS y Ripple principalmente), dándose una tendencia inversa de junio a diciembre, donde observamos cómo btc va recuperando el terreno perdido.

Cuando digo btc me refiero a btc+todos sus forks, que sumados andarán rozando el 70% de marketcap.

Realmente, para valorar las alts, hay que tomar como referencia el bitcoin y no el usd, ya que hay que ser muy gafe para perder dinero en un mercado tan alcista.

Sopensando riesgo/beneficio creo que estamos en una época en la que btc tiene las de ganar. Ya es demasiado volátil esto como para no apostar por lo más conservador.


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

pepita dijo:


> como los de burbucoin ningunos!!! tengo por ahi un ipod y alguna cosa mas comprada con burbucoin!!!!
> un abrazo si queda alguien
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 12:50 ----------
> ...



Esta sigue funcionando, pero te dan migajas, 18 satos (depende de la cotización, si sube mucho la cotización baja la recompensa o viceversa).... cada hora. Y tienes unos bonus para multiplicar la recompensa

400 Bad Request


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

Felicidades jorgitonew por aguantar como un jabato! 

Dónde recomendarías invertir? Nxt o ardor?

Quienes escuchen keiser report, insinúa que hay que salirse? 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (3 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> 1 btc en ico de nxt= 44 millones de dolares a dia de hoy
> 1 btc *el mismo dia* pero no invertido en ico de nxt= 11 mil dolares a dia de hoy



Esa es la clave en esta guerra dialéctica que tenéis y no se porque no se ha indicado hasta ahora: El momentum de cambiar un btc, en tiempo.

El monster, obviamente si compró a 10 usd en 2009, pues efectivamente tiene razón.

Pero un señor que cambia 1000$ por 1 btc cuando estaba a 1000$, y en ese momento lo cambia por un 'shit' que resulta que se converte en 'alt' porque termina negociándose al 50% o más directamente en FIAT (el mercado fiat la da valor) sin necesitar btc pues se comparan los % en un año fiscal y a ver cual es el resultado.. 

Y por poner un ejemplo, mientras que btc en 1 año lo ha hecho bien el eth, dash, lo han hecho mejor, respecto a *dolar*.

Así que si esto no se ve, no se quiere ver, o se obvia, no se es ni *objetivo,
ni realista.*

Y si ahora ya se ve, y no se obvia. Pues rectificar es de sabios. Y si no se rectifica pues ahí se queda y que cada uno que lo lee saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## candelario (3 Dic 2017)

pepita dijo:


> a ver si queda algun millonario que me envie unos centimos, que me quedé sin nada, por gastar!!!
> 
> 13KU24soAE8wSPgYVax2NFT5XunYTUNHdn
> 
> ...



Si, es normal y siempre pasa


----------



## Rajoy (3 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Sigo esperando a que la gran profecía del mojón se cumpla, las altcoins valgan cero, y bitcoin cash fracase estrepitosamente.
> 
> De momento la profecía le va como el culo: Global Charts | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



La profecía de Mojón ya se ha cumplido. Con todas aquellas shitcoins que eran la ostia y que se han ido al guano. Te ha puesto algunos ejemplos unos posts más atrás de shitcoins que estaban en el "top10": Maidsafe, Nxt o Dogecoin. Dónde están ahora ?

Lo único que ocurre es que nuevas shitcoins han venido a ocupar su lugar para entusiasmo y posterior frustración de miles de aprendices de early adopter. Pero volverá a cumplirse inexorablemente. Es solo una cuestión de tiempo.

Te ha expuesto bien clarito que cualquier cosa se puede montar ahora sobra la cadena principal, pero eres como el FUDster de Nico que pretende que a la semana de aprobarse el Segwit la mayoría de las direcciones que se han creado durante toda la vida de bitcoin se hayan pasado ya a direcciones Segwit.

Bitcoin con las cadenas laterales se va a tragar el universo cripto porque puede emular a cualquier shitcoin y, sin embargo, puede ofrecer lo que ninguna otra: la mayor seguridad por su descentralización y la capacidad de cálculo de la red.

Para construir una casa se necesita un año y para comerse una aceituna sin hueso con un segundo basta. Pero aquí hay imbéciles que pretenden que se construya una casa en el tiempo en que uno sólo puede comerse una aceituna y vienen a decirle al arquitecto que ya se han acabado las olivas y que es un inútil porque la casa aún no está terminada ...

Y fin. Paso de discutir contigo ni con nadie sucesos futuros. El tiempo dará o quitará razones. Pero chico, vuestra capacidad de extrapolación es nula ...


----------



## Edu.R (3 Dic 2017)

Las alts están bien para tradeo en corto y a rezar, en ese caso creo que son muy sanas, pero a largo plazo hay que seleccionarlas muy muy bien. ETH, LTC, IOTA... pues podrían funcionar.

Nos vamos a 12.000$ quizás. Solo quizás. Que serían también 5 cifras en €uros. :8:


----------



## asilei (3 Dic 2017)

Y a 200.000M USD de capitalizacion
Cap Diciembre 2016: 12.000M USD
Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 13:49 ----------

Hablando de EUR, murazo de ventas en los 10k€
https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/


----------



## tixel (3 Dic 2017)

Las sidechains, la "nueva" fantasia con la que llevan años, como la ln, y que para un usuario no valdran para nada, si algún día se implementa, que está por ver, al tener que abrir el canal primero y pagar el sablazo. Eso si, si después haces 1000 tx, que es lo que hace cualquier persona cualquier día te sale a cuento.
Ya pueden seguir pumpeando btc, que en el momento que de la vuelta quizá ya no vuelva a ver estos precios en muchos años, y yo encantando. O aquí nadie se recuerda de 2013, el 6-7x que se metió para abajo, y de aquella no había shitcoins, ni cash, ni na de ná. Y lo de mtgox es muy parecido a los tether de ahora.
A todo cerdo le llega su sanmartin, y a btc como cerdo que es le llegará el suyo y no creo que haya que esperar mucho. Fundamentales tiene 0, cada shitcoin como quien dice es mejor que btc, competencia hay, ganas también. Todos los ingredientes están en la mesa y el sofrito se está haciendo ya y hay que darle su tiempo que se haga a fuego lento.


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Esa es la clave en esta guerra dialéctica que tenéis y no se porque no se ha indicado hasta ahora: El momentum de cambiar un btc, en tiempo.
> 
> El monster, obviamente si compró a 10 usd en 2009, pues efectivamente tiene razón.
> 
> ...



Se están planteando comparaciones un tanto ridículas

Cualquier activo desconocido tiene una capacidad superior de apreciaciarse respecto a un activo reconocido, eso es una evidencia que existe mucho antes que las criptomonedas:

Voy a nombrar un factor que tiene mucha influencia en la fluctuación de un precio, *la liquidez*

Un activo desconocido (churracoin) puede doblar facilmente su precio con una pequeña inyección de liquidez (fiat), mientras esa misma inyección de liquidez podría no suponer el mínimo cambio en un activo reconocido (bitcoin o eth por ejemplo).

A medida que un activo va ganando liquidez y reconocimiento, cada vez necesita mayor liquidez para mover su cotización. Pero lo importante de ganar liquidez es que ese sentimiento actúa en las dos direcciones, es decir para subir.... y para bajar. Es por eso que se suele dar la situación que Bitcoin gana más "cuota de Marketcap" cuando hay caídas (_salidas de liquidez_), que cuando hay subidas generalizadas (_entradas de liquidez_). Es decir, es un valor más seguro, la liquidez en cierta manera dificulta la fluctuación de precios

Por otro lado, hay una cierta manipulación en el tema de las alt-coins y la rentabilidad.
Las alt-coins se componen de cientos de proyectos. Y mientras el top-ten, varía cada día, cada mes, cada año, el número 1 no cambia. Cuando se habla de la rentabilidad de "las alt-coins", siempre eligen a esas que "triunfan" en el momento... mientras hay otros cientos de alt cuya cotización frente a btc se ha depreciado. Siempre van a encontrar una alt a la que acudir para venir a decir "hey, si entraste aquí ganaste más que con btc".... la pregunta está en ¿Pero entraste y has aguantado, como sí han-hemos hecho los hodl btc?

A parte de la liquidez, está el riesgo. ¿Tiene el mismo riesgo invertir en bitcoin, (y hago extensión hasta las alt-coin del top-10-20), que en una "churracoin"? no, claro que no. Y es posible que uno decida meter "x" en una churracoin y en un mes haga un x10, pero eso a mi me parece algo parecido a poner en la "quiniela" que Madrid, Barca y Atleti, pierden... si me toca ganaré más... pero qué es lo más probable?


----------



## tixel (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Se están planteando comparaciones un tanto ridículas
> 
> Cualquier activo desconocido tiene una capacidad superior de apreciaciarse respecto a un activo reconocido, eso es una evidencia que existe mucho antes que las criptomonedas:
> 
> ...



El número 1 no ha cambiado hasta ahora, aunque este mismo año ya le vió las orejas al lobo con eth. La compañia britanica de las indias orientales tambien era la mayor empresa en su momento, hoy no existe.
Y el top 10 tampoco baila tanto, eth lleva en el 2 desde casi el principio y ltc, ripple, dash llevan también su tiempo allí arriba.


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Mientras bitcoin no sea una solución definitiva no hay tal probabilidad porque estás comparando churras con merinas. Bitcoin en lo que gana por goleada es en fama, o también gana en goleada a imitaciones suyas que nada cambian, pero si además de esta fama bitcoin no sirve mañana para pagar un café, o a los mineros no les sale del coño seguir minando, entonces da igual que hasta la conozca mi abuelo.
> 
> El caballo estaba muy extendido como medio de transporte, aparecieron nuevas formas para desplazarse y ahora los caballos están en los establos del duque de Alba. Al bitcoin le puede pasar lo mismo, ser un burro útil pero acabar siendo sustituido por otra cosa.



Lo que va a ser bitcoin en el futuro no se sabe, si cotiza a 11k y algunos dicen que podría llegar a 100.000 o 1 millón, es por lo que podría llegar a ser

Yo cocino con leña, envío telegramas, y escribo este mensaje con una olivetti... por que internet es posible que algún día quede desfasado, entonces, por qué usarlo? :XX:


----------



## tastas (3 Dic 2017)

Aquí uno que invirtió en Quark y no le ha importado mucho no acordarse del password de su monedero.
Que vendió NXT a pérdidas, la mitad o así. Aunque creo que en la bolsa se dice que limitar pérdidas es como ganar dinero. 
Si compraste en la ICO en una moneda que no es una completa estafa como NXT, sólo faltaría perder dinero. La época de NXT fue el pistoletazo de salida de las ICO's. En parte porque los que llegaron un poquito más tarde a Bitcoin tenían envidia de los mineros early adopter que se enriquecieron "sin dar palo al agua" y en aquél momento ya ni con un buen chip para minar shits (como Quark) podías replicar esos rendimientos.
Hoy tengo una cantidad residual de shits, pero a medida que vayan estando a punto las soluciones de escalabilidad de BTC (lightning y sidechains) iré deshaciéndome de ellas. Lo de haber comprado previo al miedo ante el hardfork de BTC y la subida generalizada de alts y poder ir en freeride ayuda a no vender, por ahora.



keinur dijo:


> Un crack para los negocios el Sr.Mojón, por lo que se ve
> 
> Y algunos lo tienen por gurú... vaya tela.



Atendiendo al nivel genral, cualquiera que sepa diferenciar entre una clave privada de una cartera debería ser considerado gurú.



keinur dijo:


> Para escritorio tienes Exodus o Jaxx, que admiten multiples criptos: *WALLETS - Bitcoin Cash - Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash*
> 
> A Android no hay que tenerle miedo. Coinomi va de lujo. Eso sí, cantidades muy pequeñas exclusivamente para uso diario, porque es la forma más insegura debido a las múltimples vulnerabilidades que puede tener Android y al hecho de que el móvil está permanentemente online.



Ya es feo meterte en el hilo de Bitcoin para recomendar a un eterno novato (¿en serio compró hace años y no ha vuelto a poder ni ahorrar unos chavos en todo este tiempo?) que combre Bcash. Pero quizá sea peor recomendar a los demás que dejen su dinero en wallets no completamente opensource sin ni siquiera advertir de ello. Y le doy un toque al resto del foro. Estoy seguro de que sabéis cuáles son los problemas de no utilizar software 100% opensource, y más tratándose de un monedero, y nadie ha dicho nada.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 14:35 ----------

Romper los 10 euros y el muro que tiene puede hacer que de nuevo subamos como a gran ritmo como después de los 10 USD o me estoy haciendo pajas mentales suponiendo que el EUR supone una parte importante del volumen general?


----------



## tixel (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo que va a ser bitcoin en el futuro no se sabe, si cotiza a 11k y algunos dicen que podría llegar a 100.000 o 1 millón, es por lo que podría llegar a ser
> 
> Yo cocino con leña, envío telegramas, y escribo este mensaje con una olivetti... por que internet es posible que algún día quede desfasado, entonces, por qué usarlo? :XX:



Pues utilizando btc no me extrañaría que anduvieses con telegramas y olivettis.


----------



## tastas (3 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Dime en qué mensaje he recomendado yo a nadie que compre BCH.
> 
> Por favor, hazlo.
> 
> Estoy harto de que seais unos putos mentirosos. A ver si dejamos a cada uno en su lugar.



Como no quiero que se me tenga por mentiroso, rectifico: No estás diciendo a un novato que no ha hablado de Bcash en el hilo de Bitcoin que compre Bcash. Le estás diciendo, sin que se pida ni se plantee como posibilidad en ningún momento, que le vas a dar Bcash o cualquier otra shitcoin si deja la dirección. Y también estás diciendo que Bcash es una mejora de Bitcoin. Lo que está claro es que es un hard fork y que son monedas diferentes. Una mejora sería si fueran la misma red, ten cuidado y no envíes Bitcoins a la dirección Bcash que pepita te podría proporcionar.

De lo de recomendar utilizar software inseguro entiendo que no quieras hablar.

_"Iniciado por pepita Ver Mensaje

pues no sé a que te refieres, me salí de dogecoin y bitcoin "temporalmente" y ahora no quiero ni saber a cómo están porque ya no puedo entrar a estos precios.

Mi excperiencia? lo pasé en grande tradeando en sitios en los que no te pedían dnis, ni nies, aprendiendo a minar, cambiandonos cosas por toda clase de monedas, comprando shitcoins como dices justo antes de salir y vendiendo en cuanto se ponían en venta porque bajaban a los infiernos, en fin... y ahora tendria una pequeña fortunita que buena falta me haría.

joer que no me habeis enviado nadie ni un micromicrocentimo, no sé como no os doy pena!!!

a ver esta: 1Q36cPjAUBCU2dnab9kxLxpr6ddGjg bAfw

sale un hueco que no tenia quer salir ¿es cosa de calopez? bueno pues ser quita el hueco,


*Yo te enviaría si la dirección fuera de Bitcoin Cash.* Igual no estás al tanto de las* reciente mejoras en Bitcoin*, resulta que ahora mismo en las donaciones te sale más caro el fee de la red que la propia donación en si.

Maravillas del gran equipo Core...

Lo dicho, si pegas una direción BCH, DASH, o incluso LTC, puede que te llegue algo. "_


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> La profecía de Mojón ya se ha cumplido. Con todas aquellas shitcoins que eran la ostia y que se han ido al guano. Te ha puesto algunos ejemplos unos posts más atrás de shitcoins que estaban en el "top10": Maidsafe, Nxt o Dogecoin. Dónde están ahora ?
> 
> Lo único que ocurre es que nuevas shitcoins han venido a ocupar su lugar para entusiasmo y posterior frustración de miles de aprendices de early adopter. Pero volverá a cumplirse inexorablemente. Es solo una cuestión de tiempo.



Efectivamente. Más importante que la gráfica de cotización, coinmarket debía de incorporar la posición que ocupaba la shitcoin en un momento dado. Ojalá incorporasen esa información en la gráfica.

Hace unos meses quedé con una persona para hacer una venta por localbitcoins y me estuvo hablando de PIVX. Que si era el futuro, que si el PoS era la hostia etc. Por lo poco que le dije al respecto, en seguida me etiquetó como "Bitcoin maximalist", cosa que yo nunca le negué. Recuerdo que en aquel momento estaba PIVX en el top ten. ¿Dónde está ahora? La 37.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> La profecía de Mojón ya se ha cumplido. Con todas aquellas shitcoins que eran la ostia y que se han ido al guano. Te ha puesto algunos ejemplos unos posts más atrás de shitcoins que estaban en el "top10": Maidsafe, Nxt o Dogecoin. Dónde están ahora ?
> 
> Lo único que ocurre es que nuevas shitcoins han venido a ocupar su lugar para entusiasmo y posterior frustración de miles de aprendices de early adopter. Pero volverá a cumplirse inexorablemente. Es solo una cuestión de tiempo.
> 
> ...



las sidechain quedan muy superadas por la estructura padre e hijo de ardor...

las sidechain cada una de necesita montarse su propia seguridad y trabajarsela ella misma, con ardor las cadenas hijas ni se preocupan de la seguirar porque la seguirad se la da ardor...ademas, de momento las sidechain no pueden transaccionar entre ellas, deberias pasar de sidechain a bitcoin y de ahi a otra sidechain. Con ardor cada chain hija puede transaccionar con otra hija sin tener que pasar por ardor.

respecto a lo que dices de que se necesita un año y tal, te doy la razon...y ardor ya lleva funcionando un año en modo test...testado por bastante gente...las sidechain de bitcoin siguen siendo un papel donde no existe nada que no sean ideas...llega tarde frente a ardor

respecto a la chorrada de la profecia de mojon..pues eso, chorrada, las monedas pos a dia de hoy funcionan de lujo, sin problemas....
y han desparecido muchas monedas, tambien pow, o ya nos olvidamos de lo buena que iba a ser quark con tanto hash metido...pues si, era pow, pero murio.


----------



## tolomeo (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Efectivamente. Más importante que la gráfica de cotización, coinmarket debía de incorporar la posición que ocupaba la shitcoin en un momento dado. Ojalá incorporasen esa información en la gráfica.
> 
> Hace unos meses quedé con una persona para hacer una venta por localbitcoins y me estuvo hablando de PIVX. Que si era el futuro, que si el PoS era la hostia etc. Por lo poco que le dije al respecto, en seguida me etiquetó como "Bitcoin maximalist", cosa que yo nunca le negué. Recuerdo que en aquel momento estaba PIVX en el top ten. ¿Dónde está ahora? La 37.



Cierto, unas y otras vienen y se van , pero solo una permanece. 
Un poco de memoria...

2013:






2014: 






2015:






2016:






2017:


----------



## hydra69 (3 Dic 2017)

El bitcoin es una bomba de relojería,si las transacciones son validadas por los mineros,y estos reciben bitcoins a cambio de validar la transacción y al ser este un sistema cada vez mas costoso en términos de energía en algún momento la recompensa por minado no dará beneficio alguno,y los mineros dejarán de minar/validar las transacciones. En cuanto ocurra eso las transacciones no se validaran y todos aquellos con bitcoins quedarán atrapados sin poder recuperar el dinero.

TradeBlock

Avisados estáis.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Cierto, unas y otras vienen y se van , pero solo una permanece.
> Un poco de memoria...
> 
> 2013:
> ...



Nada más que decir. Fin del puto hilo de shitcoins que os habéis montado en el hilo de Bitcoin.


Mañana lunes, cuando esté delante del ordenador calcularé, a fecha de hoy y a cotización actual, cuánto habría perdido un "hinbersor" que hubiese hinbertido equitativamente en cada uno de los "top ten" que has posteado en esas imágenes. A ver qué nos sale.


----------



## PREDATOR (3 Dic 2017)

Alguien me puede decir sinceramente si a fecha de hoy, es rentable meter dinero en Bitcoin o Iota o el toro ya esta pasado para el resto de mortales que no invertimos en su momento?
Gracias


----------



## tixel (3 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin cash no se siente como una amenaza para ethereum, sin embargo bch si que se vé como una amenaza para core.
Lo que pasa es que ethereum tiene su ruta, sus planes y su desarrollo sin importar lo que hagan los de classic, en btc no tienen nada, saben que funcionan peor que bch, son inutiles para el comercio, sus comisiones son un escándalo y saben que bch tiene todas las de ganar como no hagan algo urgentemente y en eso están anunciando humo y pumpeando. A ver lo que les dura.


----------



## tixel (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nada más que decir. Fin del puto hilo de shitcoins que os habéis montado en el hilo de Bitcoin.



Si que sois sencillitos de mollera. Y no os dais ni siquiera cuenta de vuestras contradiciones, si eso ha cambiado tanto en twn poco tiempo que os hace suponer que btc va a seguir asi mucho tiempo.
Como se ponga en 3k, el ethereum y cash le van a pasar por la izquierda. Habrá que seguir emitiendo tethers, porque como se vaya al 2, el siguiente sitio donde lo vereis será en el top 100 de milagro.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Joder, un iluminado nuevo.
> 
> Menos mal que vienes a avisar, gracias a tus sabias palabras hemos visto la luz :XX:



How much CPU time is needed to mine 1 bitcoin?

At this point, even 50 CPUs aren't worth mining for. Your power usage will cost way more than the coins you earn, also being next to nothing. Let's say you have the one of the fastest CPUs for mining, being the A10-5800K. Each one of these mines at approximately 100 MH/s. With fifty, you get 5000 MH/s or 5 GH/s.

An example: according to this chart, the typical high-end computer graphics card will give you a hashrate of a few hundreds of MH/s. Let's say 500 MH/s (that may even be optimistic if you are using a laptop graphics card with no specific optimization or tweaking). According to this calculator this gives you a whooping*0.00000629 BTC per day* .Which means it would take about 435 years to mine a single bitcoin. And that computation is not even worth anything because it assumes that the difficulty will remain constant, which it won't.

How much CPU time is needed to mine 1 bitcoin? - Quora


No hamijo no,es un esquema ponzi basado en la "mineria" de esos bitcoins,en cuanto no exista beneficio por minar, adios.No se podrán verificar las transacciones.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Dic 2017)

Siempre habrá beneficio por minar, cuando se alcancen los 21 millones de bitcoñitos la recompensa estará en las comisiones.


----------



## tixel (3 Dic 2017)

Cuando os pregunten sobre las soluciones de escalabilidad de btc le podeís decir que en 18 meses habrá de todo ln, sidechaisns, tabs, nimble wimble, etc.
Y ya os podeis olvidar de echar mierda sobre bch después de que todo lo que deciaís resultara falso, lo del incremento cuadratico, la sw que iba a arreglar todo, que on chain no se podía, etc, etc.


----------



## tolomeo (3 Dic 2017)

hydra69 dijo:


> El bitcoin es una bomba de relojería,si las transacciones son validadas por los mineros,y estos reciben bitcoins a cambio de validar la transacción y al ser este un sistema cada vez mas costoso en términos de energía en algún momento la recompensa por minado no dará beneficio alguno,y los mineros dejarán de minar/validar las transacciones. En cuanto ocurra eso las transacciones no se validaran y todos aquellos con bitcoins quedarán atrapados sin poder recuperar el dinero.
> 
> TradeBlock
> 
> Avisados estáis.



Ni puta idea hoygan.

La dificultad de minado se regula cada 2016 bloques, si hay menos competencia la dificultad disminuye.

Difficulty - Bitcoin Wiki


----------



## tastas (3 Dic 2017)

hydra69 dijo:


> El bitcoin es una bomba de relojería,si las transacciones son validadas por los mineros,y estos reciben bitcoins a cambio de validar la transacción y *al ser este un sistema cada vez mas costoso en términos de energía* en algún momento la recompensa por minado no dará beneficio alguno,y los mineros dejarán de minar/validar las transacciones. En cuanto ocurra eso las transacciones no se validaran y todos aquellos con bitcoins quedarán atrapados sin poder recuperar el dinero.
> 
> TradeBlock
> 
> Avisados estáis.



Mentira como una casa. La dificultad de minado se ajusta a cada rato, variando. Como el precio no para de subir y la tecnología de minado cada vez mejora, la dificultad es cada vez es mayor. Pero no tiene por qué ser así.
Hoy en día las comisiones ya pueden representar un 10% de la recompensa de minado, así que cuando se acabe la recompensa por bloque, las comisiones serán el incentivo de los mineros para continuar con su trabajo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Hay algo sobre esto que no entiendo. Imagina que alguien tiene un porcentaje grande de una moneda PoS. ¿Qué podría hacer que le beneficiara afectando negativamente al resto de poseedores de la moneda?



Puede venderlas todas para recuperar la hinbersión y, después, extorsionar al total de la red con revertir la transacción que envió todo su stake hacia el exchanger porque él sigue teniendo la clave privada que le capacitaría a reordenar la cadena de bloques.

Y como él ya tiene en su poder el dinero (o los bitcoins) por los que ha vendido su stake, el ataque tendría coste cero.


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nada más que decir. Fin del puto hilo de shitcoins que os habéis montado en el hilo de Bitcoin.
> 
> 
> Mañana lunes, cuando esté delante del ordenador calcularé, a fecha de hoy y a cotización actual, cuánto habría perdido un "hinbersor" que hubiese hinbertido equitativamente en cada uno de los "top ten" que has posteado en esas imágenes. A ver qué nos sale.





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nada más que decir. Fin del puto hilo de shitcoins que os habéis montado en el hilo de Bitcoin.
> 
> 
> Mañana lunes, cuando esté delante del ordenador calcularé, a fecha de hoy y a cotización actual, cuánto habría perdido un "hinbersor" que hubiese hinbertido equitativamente en cada uno de los "top ten" que has posteado en esas imágenes. A ver qué nos sale.



Ya le ahorro la faena, así verá cuanto está perdiendo cada vez que cualquier alt sube 

Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com


Un par de preguntas para cualquier bitcoñero:

Saben la existencia de bots en criptolandia y la manipulación que realizan? 

Han pensado para quien trabaja?

Qué opinan de los festivales que se pegan los coreanos (bithumb) en las cryptos? Ej: BCH, Dash,...



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ya le ahorro la faena, así verá cuanto está perdiendo cada vez que cualquier alt sube
> 
> Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com



La página es buena, pero sólo se remonta a comparar hasta un año hacia atrás. Nosotros estamos hablando de plazos de tiempo más largos (de incluso 5 años).

Por cierto, prefiero que me insultes a que me vuelvas a llamar de usted.


----------



## VictorW (3 Dic 2017)

Buenas tardes, como puedo recuperar mi BTC Gold??
Antes del fork, tenia los Btc en Coinbase. Ahora, he enviado los Btc a Ledger Nano S. 
Por lo que he leído, no puedo recuperarlos pq las claves privadas sigue en Coinbase, con lo cual, no puedo hacer nada... Es así??


----------



## tixel (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La página es buena, pero sólo se remonta a comparar hasta un año hacia atrás. Nosotros estamos hablando de plazos de tiempo más largos (de incluso 5 años).
> 
> Por cierto, prefiero que me insultes a que me vuelvas a llamar de usted.



En los últimos 5 años ha habido bastantes alts q fueron más rentables q btc, sin ir mas lejos hace 2 años eth no valía ni 0,5 $


----------



## fjsanchezgil (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Puede venderlas todas para recuperar la hinbersión y, después, extorsionar al total de la red con revertir la transacción que envió todo su stake hacia el exchanger porque él sigue teniendo la clave privada que le capacitaría a reordenar la cadena de bloques.
> 
> Y como él ya tiene en su poder el dinero (o los bitcoins) por los que ha vendido su stake, el ataque tendría coste cero.



No lo entiendo. Si las vende las pierde, con lo que deja de tener capacidad de stake por mucha clave privada que guarde no?.

Igual pregunto una chorrada, pero es que el PoS no lo domino.


Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 16:07 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Cuando os pregunten sobre las soluciones de escalabilidad de btc le podeís decir que en 18 meses habrá de todo ln, sidechaisns, tabs, nimble wimble, etc.
> Y ya os podeis olvidar de echar mierda sobre bch después de que todo lo que deciaís resultara falso, lo del incremento cuadratico, la sw que iba a arreglar todo, que on chain no se podía, etc, etc.



Como han resuelto el problema de la difcultad cuadratica en la verificacion de transacciones?


Ya lo pregunte hace dias, y algún forero me dijo que no habian resuelto nada, y que sencillamente el problema no se ha presentado todavia por que los bloques en bch van medio vacios.

Me gustaria escuchar la explicacion del "otro bando", para aprender de ambas visiones y poder tomar una decision en consecuencia...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Puede venderlas todas para recuperar la hinbersión y, después, extorsionar al total de la red con revertir la transacción que envió todo su stake hacia el exchanger porque él sigue teniendo la clave privada que le capacitaría a reordenar la cadena de bloques.
> 
> Y como él ya tiene en su poder el dinero (o los bitcoins) por los que ha vendido su stake, el ataque tendría coste cero.



Pero al vender, ya no tiene poder POS. En cuanto sacas las coins de tu monedero privado a tu wallet, se acabó el poder de reordenar nada.

Estais todo el rato enfrentando el POS con el POW, y yo creo que son compatibles. El POS lo veo como solución magnifica para entidades financieras, sobre todo medianas.
El POW lo veo como algo mucho más global, es la solución para una nueva economía mundial. Pero es cazar moscas a cañonazos.


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La página es buena, pero sólo se remonta a comparar hasta un año hacia atrás. Nosotros estamos hablando de plazos de tiempo más largos (de incluso 5 años).
> 
> Por cierto, prefiero que me insultes a que me vuelvas a llamar de usted.



Mejor no lo haga, Bitcoin ha estado lateral bastante tiempo y 

30/11/13 hasta el 05/12/17 no ha vuelto a superar los $1000 (salvo dos picos seguidos diciembre 2013 y 6 de enero 2014, el resto del tiempo ha estado bailando desde los $200 y $600. El año 2015 se lo ha pasado en coma.

Vamos que intentar sacar de ahí las bonanzas de bitcoin me parece un poco ridículo cuando el año explosivo ha sido este 2017. Quienes hayan estado minando 8 años y acumulando antes del 2017 sí les ha salido rentable su camino de existir solamente el Bitcoin. Pero se está pidiendo objetividad ya que los números no mienten y están a la vista de todos y de haber cambiado todos tus bitcoins por Dash, ETH, Ripple,... a principio de año seguramente los bitcoñeros ya se habrían comprado cada uno una isla griega y todavía les sobraría pasta.

Obviando que obtener rentabilidad no es lo vuestro podéis responder a las siguientes preguntas:

Un par de preguntas para cualquier bitcoñero:

Saben la existencia de bots en criptolandia y la manipulación que realizan? 

Han pensado para quien trabaja?

Qué opinan de los festivales que se pegan los coreanos (bithumb) en las cryptos? Ej: BCH, Dash,...

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión al respecto.

Dado que habéis declarado que no estáis por dinero, sino por sentimientos... 
Qué os parece libertaria?
LIBERTARIA


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Qué porcentaje del total de monedas haría falta para poder hacer eso, 51%?



El 51% del total de stake con el que los usuarios estén minando en ese instante en el que realices el ataque.

Yo recuerdo momentos en nxt en los que ni siquiera el 20% de la masa monetaria se encontraba minando (forgeando). Así que el hacker que tenía el 5% tenía, en realidad, una capacidad equivalente del 25% del 51% necesario para atacar en ese instante.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Pero al vender, ya no tiene poder POS. En cuanto sacas las coins de tu monedero privado a tu wallet, se acabó el poder de reordenar nada.



Estás completamente equivocado. Construir una cadena PoS depende exclusivamente del stake que hay minando en la red y, como no emplea energía en dicha labor, un propietario de un stake grande puede reordenar la cadena usando la clave privada de dicho stake. Y ambas cadenas, la "legítima" y la "reordenada", serían válidas a ojos de cualquier participante de la red, a excepción del exchanger o de usuario infeliz que le hubiesen hecho el fraude de doble gasto con la reversión de la transacción, pero al que sólo le quedaría el derecho de pataleo.

¿Cómo solucionan este "inconveniente" en las monedas PoS antiguas, como NXT o peercoin? Mediante checkpoints, bien directamente centralizados (como en peercoin) o "descentralizados" como en NXT.

Pero el problema es que los checkpoins descentralizados de nxt ni siquiera son suficiente como para garantizar el poder discriminar entre cadenas legítimas e ilegítimas por parte de nuevos nodos que se incorporen al sistema y por eso hacen falta nuevos métodos como, por ejemplo, los clústeres económicos.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Estaba pensando una apuesta, ¿habría manera de sistematizar esto, dejando las monedas bloqueadas?
> 
> Sería poner una fecha futura. Una parte apuesta 1 BTC y la otra el equivalente actual en otra moneda (de las 10 con mayor capitalización). Cuando llegue el vencimiento, quien pierde (la moneda de las dos que haya tenido una menor rentabilidad) le da su BTC o sus X de otra moneda, según corresponda, al ganador.



Yo se lo ofrecí a Tixel con pequeñas variaciones hace algunas semanas, mis BTC y sus BCH, incluso cuando el BCH estaba en máximos y no dejaba de dar la matraca y me dijo que no... un bocachancla que hizo muy bien en no aceptar.

Al final le metí en el ignore por insultos. 

Nadie va a aceptar, aquí son todos muy listos pero a la hora de la verdad no se atreven.


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

Reitero, es una gilipollez hablar de rentabilidades que la mayoría no ha obtenido

De qué sirve decir que "x coin" ha subido en el último año un 11.000% más que btc...

... acaso la compraste hace un año? ¿la has mantenido hasta ahora? entonces *NO has tenido la rentabilidad*, pero los que compramos btc en 2014 (mi caso) u otros antes, sí la han tenido!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Sería técnicamente posible programar una apuesta así?



No sin un escrow. Aunque el escrow podría tratarse de la decisión por mayoría de un grupo de personas, pero no dejaría de tratarse de un escrow al fin y al cabo.

Ten en cuenta que se trataría de la resolución de un contrato en una dirección u otra en función de un aporte de información externo al sistema (si una shitcoin cotiza mejor o peor que Bitcoin). Así que hace falta que algo o alguien de confianza para todas las partes, aporte dicha información al contrato.


----------



## sirpask (3 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Estás completamente equivocado. Construir una cadena PoS depende exclusivamente del stake que hay minando en la red y, como no emplea energía en dicha labor, un propietario de un stake grande puede reordenar la cadena usando la clave privada de dicho stake. Y ambas cadenas, la "legítima" y la "reordenada", serían válidas a ojos de cualquier participante de la red, a excepción del exchanger o de usuario infeliz que le hubiesen hecho el fraude de doble gasto con la reversión de la transacción, pero al que sólo le quedaría el derecho de pataleo.
> 
> ¿Cómo solucionan este "inconveniente" en las monedas PoS antiguas, como NXT o peercoin? Mediante checkpoints, bien directamente centralizados (como en peercoin) o "descentralizados" como en NXT.
> 
> Pero el problema es que los checkpoins descentralizados de nxt ni siquiera son suficiente como para garantizar el poder discriminar entre cadenas legítimas e ilegítimas por parte de nuevos nodos que se incorporen al sistema y por eso hacen falta nuevos métodos como, por ejemplo, los clústeres económicos.



La teoria dice que lo que dices es posible, veo mas cerca el ataque del 51% de jihan, que atacar nodos Ardor/nxt.

Menos mal que core a sacado sus propios asics.


----------



## Claudius (3 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Cierto, unas y otras vienen y se van , pero solo una permanece.
> Un poco de memoria...
> 
> 
> ...




Como tengo presbicia, no debo de ver bien, me he puesto las gafas y he mirado cada captura y no se tu, pero yo leo la letra pequeña.


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Reitero, es una gilipollez hablar de rentabilidades que la mayoría no ha obtenido
> 
> De qué sirve decir que "x coin" ha subido en el último año un 11.000% más que btc...
> 
> ... acaso la compraste hace un año? ¿la has mantenido hasta ahora? entonces *NO has tenido la rentabilidad*, pero los que compramos btc en 2014 (mi caso) u otros antes, sí la han tenido!



Vale, las compraste en 2014 y el precio oscilaba entre $900 y $300. Ya que no recuerdas la fecha exacta pondré que los compraste a $600 10BTC = $6000

1 BTC = $11.771.00 
y tienes 10BTC = *$117.710*

Qué habría pasado si la piña bitcoñera hubiera analizado lo siguiente?

Bots subiendo y bajando el valor de criptolandia.
Crypto nueva tras un HF con los listos detrás (ETH) saliendo a la luz.
Cryptoparaiso con MN (Dash)...
Cryptos como neo, waves (emulando a ETH)...

Digamos que se os iLLumina una neurona el día de reyes de 2017 vendéis a $986.

Los 10BT = $9860

06/01/17
ETH = $10 = 986 ETH
Dash = $1,65 = 5975,75 Dash
Ripple = $0,006 = 1643333,33 ripple

Hoy tendríais:
ETH = *$473.851,88*
Dash = *$4.684.509,94*
Ripple = *$426.444,99*

No hace falta que vendáis historias, los números hablan solos. Podéis tener el amor que queráis a las chapas y tal... pero si os da igual el dinero porque no lo repartís entre aquellos que lo necesitan?

Bitcoin es la primera cadena de bloques, vale, pero hay que valorar que también es la primera que más contamina por el recurso energético que requiere, la más lenta en validar una TX y la más cara en comisiones :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y seguro que se lleva diciendo desde el principio que las sidechains se comerá a todas las crpytos 8:

Estáis en nómina para NO ser objetivos y dejar atrapados a los nuevos que entran con una rentabilidad ridícula? :


----------



## Registrador (3 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Evento importante para esta próxima semana: https://www.bitstamp.net/article/bitcoin-cash-bch-trading-be-launched/



¿Qué relación tiene eso con el Bitcoin? Por favor, dejad de spamear el hilo.


----------



## tastas (3 Dic 2017)

Retwitead por Luke-jr Stop. Calling. Bitcoin. Decentralized.
Un alegato en favor del PoS ya que la minería se encuentra centralizada en China. Yo creo que la respuesta a favor del libre mercado, PoW y centralización del minado la tenemos en los nuevos chips de minado que están por salir, por parte de japones por un lado y por parte de un desarrollador de core por otro. Y siguen faltando los grandes de verdad, que están entretenidos con el blockchain.


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vale, las compraste en 2014 y el precio oscilaba entre $900 y $300. Ya que no recuerdas la fecha exacta pondré que los compraste a $600 10BTC = $6000
> 
> 1 BTC = $11.771.00
> y tienes 10BTC = *$117.710*
> ...



Pero tú compraste Ripple a 0.006 o Dash a 1,65? y-o las mantienes desde entonces? a parte del cuento de la lechera... de qué sirven esas pajas mentales?
Es como salir a decir a todo el mundo que lo más rentable el año pasado era comprar el número de lotería que salío premiado... :: Pero ¿Cuales son las garantías de rentabilidad? y el riesgo?

Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras (de primero de inversión)

Por qué no pones ejemplos de otras alts? 
Por ejemplo si alguien compró Auroracoin, cuando hubo el auge de coins de países... llegó a más de 20 dólares y ahora no llega a 1 dólar?
O Peercoin (PPC) muchos meses en el top5, 3 años después no se ha revalorizado ni en dólares y no tiene volúmen ni para aguantar su rentabilidad de minado
Feathercoin? O Namecoin? Blackcoin? Dogecoin? tops 10 que se han hundido

Más actuales? pues echa un ojo a un top10 actual que lleva un camino sospechoso: Nem

Y será por mirar... pero si te alejas del top-20 actual, empiezas a ver coins con un volumen penoso del que sería difícil salir si uno mete una inversión "considerable"

Este hilo se llama "hilo de bitcoin", el de las alts, se llama "especulación de alt-coins"... este hilo tiene un "espíritu": hodl . El de las alts en su mayoría nadie quiere la alt, quieren el pelotazo... y ojo que no lo discuto, soy el primero que especula, pero mi objetivo con las alts es atesorar más bitcoin, si es posible


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero tú compraste Ripple a 0.006 o Dash a 1,65? y-o las mantienes desde entonces? a parte del cuento de la lechera... de qué sirven esas pajas mentales?
> Es como salir a decir a todo el mundo que lo más rentable el año pasado era comprar el número de lotería que salío premiado... :: Pero ¿Cuales son las garantías de rentabilidad? y el riesgo?
> 
> Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras (de primero de inversión)
> ...



Puedo entender que al principio especularas y por moverte perdieras pasta. Tanto tiempo en criptolandia y no ver que un gran % de cryptos siguen vivas con una revalorización superior a Bitcoin, además de ver a los bots y como los listos (bancos, corporaciones,...) han ido metiendo sus manos... pues igual será cosa de la estupidez humana o por poner alguna excusa, será cosa de la edad. :fiufiu: 

Si te sirve de consuelo, compre ETH a $8 en Enero. He canjeado ETH por otras cryptos en su mayoría las hijas de ETH después de que los bots repartiesen dinero a principio de junio. Me han seguido rindiendo por no hablar que están despertando.

Pero bueno, ya deja constancia de su espíritu hodl y que no ha estado especulando, sino MANIPULANDO. Ya que si especula no está haciendo hodl inocho:

No se lo quería decir, pero veo que ha estado haciendo el cateto desde el 2014. Sabe que tiene unas neuronas que le están poniendo a parir por no diversificar y por ello se aferra a las neuronas que le dicen: Eres fiel a bitcoin aunque exista la posibilidad de que su valor pueda ser 0... Menuda lucha interna debes lidiar. Quienes sepan tus movimientos/posicionamiento cuando llegue la gran hostia te preguntarán si te moviste... Le dirás: Na! Soy fiel a Bitcoin aunque muera, el dinero me da igual... entiendes?
::

Qué vaya bonito!


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Puedo entender que al principio especularas y por moverte perdieras pasta. Tanto tiempo en criptolandia y no ver que un gran % de cryptos siguen vivas con una revalorización superior a Bitcoin, además de ver a los bots y como los listos (bancos, corporaciones,...) han ido metiendo sus manos... pues igual será cosa de la estupidez humana o por poner alguna excusa, será cosa de la edad. :fiufiu:
> 
> Si te sirve de consuelo, compre ETH a $8 en Enero. He canjeado ETH por otras cryptos en su mayoría las hijas de ETH después de que los bots repartiesen dinero a principio de junio. Me han seguido rindiendo por no hablar que están despertando.
> 
> ...



Yo ahora tengo más bitcoin (cantidad) que los que compré (fiat), eso es lo que yo llamo especulación. No espero que lo entiendas. Yo tarzán, tú chita, yo tonto, tú listo :XX:



keinur dijo:


> Por eso hay una forma más sencilla de ver cómo en el último año se ha ganado mucho mas con las alts que con Bitcoin. No me canso de ponerlo:
> 
> *Global Charts | CoinMarketCap*
> 
> ...



Como que de media? aquí no hay medias.... o compraste esa alt-coin hace un año, y la has mantenido... o no has tenido la rentabilidad, por que como dije, yo si tengo los btc, pero no del año pasado sino de cuando valía 300-500 que es cuando yo hice mis compras, a parte de la minería ltc

Hay más de 1.000 altcoins.... has invertido en todas? o nos vienes a tratar de decir que sólo has invertido en las que han subido más btc?


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Tarzán... en honor a tu nick ^^
> [youtube]Q0XOcD8GXvA[/youtube]



inocho:



Spoiler



Especulador dice :XX:


----------



## tixel (3 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Estaba pensando una apuesta, ¿habría manera de sistematizar esto, dejando las monedas bloqueadas?
> 
> Sería poner una fecha futura. Una parte apuesta 1 BTC y la otra el equivalente actual en otra moneda (de las 10 con mayor capitalización). Cuando llegue el vencimiento, quien pierde (la moneda de las dos que haya tenido una menor rentabilidad) le da su BTC o sus X de otra moneda, según corresponda, al ganador.



Tu lo que dices es revaloracíon desde hoy a tal fecha ¿no? 
Yo si pienso que hay monedas que se van a revalorizar más que btc, y no pocas precisamente, bch una de ellas. Claro que depende de que fecha, pero por ejemplo de aquí al verano, estoy seguro que muchas van a revalorizarse más que btc, ya veremos si el btc por entonces vale lo de ahora. O sea que fijate. No te digo ná y te lo digo todo.
La apuesta interesante o no apuesta, una encuesta, de si pensais que btc valdrá más, igual o menos que ahora el 1/6/18.
Mi apuesta es...npi.


----------



## barborico (3 Dic 2017)

Eeempieza la correción... ya era hora, estaba empezando a creerme (más) rico.


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No hace falta comerse mucho la cabeza. LTC, DASH, ETH, XRP no son precisamente "pennystocks", todas existen desde hace años, y en conjunto han subido mucho más que BTC este año.
> 
> Vamos que no hace falta jugársela con shitcoins de céntimos eligiendo la mejor de 100. Basta con irse a las principales, y ya le ganas al BTC.



LTC? la que ha implementado Segwit te refieres?

Ripple? la que en 2013 valía +10.000 satos, en 2015 +6000, que este año tocó 17.000 satos y ahora está a 2.000?
Pero nos vienes a decir que tú vendiste en 17.000 a que sí :bla:

Dash, cierto, una apreciación impresionante para aquellos que compraron hace un año, eres tú uno de ellos? (se que Claudius por ejemplo sí va bien cargado)

ETH, TODOS los que compraron desde finales de Mayo van palmando pasta en comparación con btc... mirad el gráfico


----------



## trancos123 (3 Dic 2017)

Que opináis de esta predicción? Ripple me parece exagerado


----------



## Edu.R (3 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Que opináis de esta predicción? Ripple me parece exagerado



Con que sea la mitad, nos vale a casi todos. :XX: Me parecen valores muy altos.

Lo que no sé es como hace la gente estas predicciones ni en base a que. Porque una estimación vale, pero una predicción con un valor en FIAT hasta 1$ me parece totalmente aleatorio.

Por ejemplo, si dices: Ethereum en torno a 15.000$ en 3 años... pues vale. Pero 17.032$, pues no lo entiendo.


----------



## tixel (3 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Que opináis de esta predicción? Ripple me parece exagerado



Que importa poco si seguimos como ahora. No adopcion no party


----------



## Antonius Block (3 Dic 2017)

Están mal ordenadas, con ese precio Ripple debería de ir la primera. Me parece una predicción un tanto cuñadil, pero oye, que ojalá acierte.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ok, tu mandas.
> 
> *Evento importante para esta próxima semana: https://www.bitstamp.net/article/bitcoin-cash-bch-trading-be-launched/*
> 
> ...



Otro estafador del Bcash. Anda que no estáis dando asco ya.

¿Timador, si Bcash fuera Bitcoin de verdad, no crees que habría salido sin replay protection o esas neuronas también las usas únicamente para ver grafiquitas?


----------



## tixel (4 Dic 2017)

Joder, como se nota que está todo dios con la caña puesta esperando la madre de todas las ostias que se va a dar btc. A la mínima que no llegan los tethers y cabecea, se ponen las alts a subir, si en btc se para la bajada, para la subida en las alt.
Menudo muerto que tenemos con el puto btc.


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Joder, como se nota que está todo dios con la caña puesta esperando la madre de todas las ostias que se va a dar btc. A la mínima que no llegan los tethers y cabecea, se ponen las alts a subir, si en btc se para la bajada, para la subida en las alt.
> Menudo muerto que tenemos con el puto btc.




Mucho blahblah pero no tienes huevos a ponerte corto.


----------



## itaka (4 Dic 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Buenas tardes, como puedo recuperar mi BTC Gold??
> Antes del fork, tenia los Btc en Coinbase. Ahora, he enviado los Btc a Ledger Nano S.
> Por lo que he leído, no puedo recuperarlos pq las claves privadas sigue en Coinbase, con lo cual, no puedo hacer nada... Es así??



Refloto, a ver si alguien da una solución. A mi tb me ha pasado.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (4 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Que opináis de esta predicción? Ripple me parece exagerado



Esta prediccion casi clava el dia de los $10,000:







Notese que la imagen es de hace 3 años.

Si sigue cumpliendose, en verano del 2021 veriamos $100,000.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 02:52 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Vale, las compraste en 2014 y el precio oscilaba entre $900 y $300. Ya que no recuerdas la fecha exacta pondré que los compraste a $600 10BTC = $6000
> 
> 1 BTC = $11.771.00
> y tienes 10BTC = *$117.710*
> ...



Es obvio que cualquiera que pudiera haber predecido el futuro hubiera puesto algun BTC en esas shitcoins, pero el analisis fundamental decia que eran shitcoins, que podian pumpear y lo hicieron, pero shitcoins al fin y al cabo.

Lo de que las transacciones son lentas y caras en Bitcoin y esas altcoins lo solucionan a nivel tecnico es la misma paletada de siempre de alguien que no se entera (y precisamente por la cantidad de paletos que hay ahi fuera, han pumpeado de esa manera). Veremos a largo plazo.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Dic 2017)

os rayais mucho con el tema de que moneda sube mas o cual menos

cuando empecéis a asimilar que es imposible adivinar cual será seréis mucho más felices

unas veces unas subirán mas otras veces lo serán otras pero lo importante es ir haciendo dinero poco a poco para poder vivir más holgadamente... y no jugar a ser adivinos

queréis una estrategia para hacer dinero?? meted 1€ a cada una de las 1000 monedas que existen y venís dentro de 5 años.... este mundo funciona con distribuciones donde entre 4 o 10 monedas hacen muchísimo más dinero que la combinación de las otras 990... haced números y veréis que está estrategia os hará ganar dinero


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2017)

Buenas tardes, como puedo recuperar mi BTC Gold??
Antes del fork, *Coinbase tenía "mis" BTC*. Ahora, he enviado los Btc a Ledger Nano S.
Por lo que he leído, no puedo recuperarlos pq las claves privadas sigue en Coinbase, con lo cual, no puedo hacer nada... Es así?? 


itaka dijo:


> Refloto, a ver si alguien da una solución. A mi tb me ha pasado.



Corregido en negrita.
Coinbase tiene "tus" B gold. Pregunta a Coinbase.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 07:52 ----------

Maduro ha estudiado a fondo las criptomonedas y han decidido crear una criptomoneda respaldada en petróleo, la petromoneda.
Porque el bolívar no estaba respaldado por sus reservas naturales.

youtube com/watc h?v=EUNLSBtdFZY


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (4 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> En BTC, el volumen de Bitfinex disparado...


----------



## Rajoy (4 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> It's happening!!
> 
> Maduro Unveils "The Petro": Venezuela's Official Cryptocurrency To "Overcome Financial Blockade" | Zero Hedge



Con un poco de suerte la ves durante algunas semanas o meses en:

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

disminuyendo el porcentaje de "market cap" de bitcoin : ... para luego volver al guano del que salió, como la inmensa mayoría de shitcoins mientras otras mierdas pasan a ocupar su lugar, en un movimiento ininterrumpido de enriquecimiento de estafadores y ruina de pardillos :Aplauso:


----------



## sirpask (4 Dic 2017)

Hay algun exchange que me permita mandar Bitcoins a un wallet sin ningún requisito?


----------



## djun (4 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Hay algun exchange que me permita mandar Bitcoins a un wallet sin ningún requisito?



No sé a qué te refieres. Hay muchos Exchanges que te permiten enviar Btc a cualquier wallet sin identificarte. Por ejemplo Liqui, Bitfinex o Bittrex (este último con un límite diario de 0,025 Btc). Te registras con un correo y una contraseña, pero no te van a pedir una prueba de identidad o de residencia.


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2017)

Hitbtc .


----------



## p_pin (4 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Hay algun exchange que me permita mandar Bitcoins a un wallet sin ningún requisito?



Cexio no tiene límite de envío en criptos. Si quieres fiat sí tendrías que identificarte


----------



## tixel (4 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Con un poco de suerte la ves durante algunas semanas o meses en:
> 
> Global Charts | CoinMarketCap
> 
> disminuyendo el porcentaje de "market cap" de bitcoin : ... para luego volver al guano del que salió, como la inmensa mayoría de shitcoins mientras otras mierdas pasan a ocupar su lugar, en un movimiento ininterrumpido de enriquecimiento de estafadores y ruina de pardillos :Aplauso:



Parece que te estuvieses refiriendo a btc, ahora que ya han resuelto el problema de la escalabilidad con las tabs:: con papel y lápiz a la espera de la ln.:XX:
Los estafadores y pardillos esos, ¿donde dices que están?
En Core están tan satisfechos de como funciona btc que recomiendan usar dash o ltc






---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 12:08 ----------

Una página que no conocía y está bien para las noticias. Es un agregador.
CryptoPanic - News aggregator platform indicating impact on price and market for traders and cryptocurrency enthusiasts


----------



## destru (4 Dic 2017)

Estoy esperando una corrección del bitcoin para meter unos eurillos más, ¿Hasta cuanto creéis que podría bajar próximamente? ya sea por corregirse o por mala noticia, ¿9000, 8000, 7000?


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (4 Dic 2017)

Voy a contar una historia de una persona más o menos cercana, que conozco hace anyos, pero que no me había enterado hasta este fin de semana. Digamos que tengo un amigo A, que tiene un amigo B que estuvo viviendo y estudiando en Alemania un par de anyos. Este amigo B tiene un estatus peculiar ya que su pais de origen le retiró el pasaporte, debido a las persecuciones políticas a las que su familia había estado sometida desde los tiempos de su abuelo (escritor incómodo para el régimen).

Pues bien, nuestro amigo B se había interesado desde el principio por el proyecto Bitcoin, y compró _una cantidad_ cuanto cotizaban a 7 céntimos de dólar. Por aquel entonces, mi amigo A estuvo pensando si entrar o no, hasta que pegó "un subidón" a 32 céntimos. Entonces se dijo, bah, esperaré a que baje para entrar. Cosa que no hizo, aunque entró un tiempo después (y volvió a salir un tiempo después para meterse en ETH).

Pues los bitcoins de a 7 céntimos (o una parte, porque no sé ni cuántos compró ni cuántos le quedan) le sirvieron a B para financiarse esos dos anyos de estudios en Alemania. No está mal, no? 
Yo recuerdo que por aquellos anyos ya había oido hablar de Bitcoin, si no recuerdo mal precisamente aquí, en burbuja, pero lo cierto es que no entendí muy bien la idea y tampoco tenía mucha energía mental libre para ponerme al día.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Dic 2017)

Joder el Tixel ese ya cansa hasta a los perezosos del amazonas, si el bitcoin se hunde hasta 0 ,o asi suba a alfacentauri, saldrá triunfante, que dolor de trol joder ostiaputa.


----------



## Divad (4 Dic 2017)

Se confirma la tragedia de Bitcoin BTC
https://www.worldcoinindex.com/trending/overview

Daba tanta vergüenza su rentabilidad que han decidido sacarla por recomendaciones... Cuando llegue (si es que llega) a los 100k la volverán a meter 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (4 Dic 2017)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Joder el Tixel ese ya cansa hasta a los perezosos del amazonas, si el bitcoin se hunde hasta 0 ,o asi suba a alfacentauri, saldrá triunfante, que dolor de trol joder ostiaputa.



Mételo en ignorados como le tenemos la mitad de foreros en este hilo. No merece la pena.


----------



## Divad (4 Dic 2017)

El banco central de China cree que el bitcoin morirá

China solo le queda cargarse la minería, igual no lo hacen porque se están beneficiando de ello. Pero de hacerlo... justo cuando los futuros y demás mierdas intervengan... sería bastante divertido que los usanos se pusieran largos y los chinos para metérsela doblada con púas y sin vaselina decidan cerrar la minera.

Alguien está siguiente la serie Mr. Robot? ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El banco central de China cree que el bitcoin morirá
> 
> China solo le queda cargarse la minería, igual no lo hacen porque se están beneficiando de ello. Pero de hacerlo... justo cuando los futuros y demás mierdas intervengan... sería bastante divertido que los usanos se pusieran largos y los chinos para metérsela doblada con púas y sin vaselina decidan cerrar la minera.
> 
> Alguien está siguiente la serie Mr. Robot? ::



Por ahora, Bitcoin le está haciendo mucho más daño a los chinorris que a los comehamburguesas. Te recuerdo que son los chinorris los que intentan a sangre y fuego limitar la cantidad de dinero que pueden enviar al exterior sus ciudadanos y Bitcoin se les escapa de entre los dedos de las manos como el agua.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 15:32 ----------

Por cierto, a partir del día 10, ya se empezarán a negociar los fuuros de Bitcoin en el CBOE


----------



## tixel (4 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Se confirma la tragedia de Bitcoin BTC
> https://www.worldcoinindex.com/trending/overview
> 
> Daba tanta vergüenza su rentabilidad que han decidido sacarla por recomendaciones... Cuando llegue (si es que llega) a los 100k la volverán a meter
> ...



Hablar de rentabilidad de mierda con btc cuando este año va por un 12x es ridiculo. Btc caerá, pero llevará algo de tiempo, pero creo en 2018 ya se verá bien la erosión, sino más. De lo único que vive btc es de la imagen de marca de bitcoin que por otro lado no respeta en absoluto.
No es una moneda como se pretendía que fuese y eso la convierte en un árticulo de colección como eran los tulipanes. Los tulipanes tambien se comportaron como reserva de valor durante un tiempo, pero como no valían para nada, o mejor dicho su utilidad y valor no tenían nada que ver, corrigió hasta el verdadero valor de los tulipanes miles de veces más abajo.
En btc pasará lo mismo, esto seguirá subiendo mientras la gente no se dé cuenta en donde esta metiendo el dinero, ese día será el adios de btc, que como despedida se llevará el dinero de mucha gente.
Y ya tengo casi preparado un pequeño informe de a donde puede llegar el precio de bitcoin, para poder discutirlo. Hay un limite muy claro y en el que no había pensado, pero es obvio, el consumo eléctrico.


----------



## barborico (4 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Tienes alguna base para pensar que bajará o es puro wishful thinking? Recuerdo a principio del año pasado esperar a que bajara a 400$ de nuevo tras subir un poco. No salió muy bien la jugada.



Es una predicción de remonster.

Seal of quality ::


----------



## tixel (4 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El banco central de China cree que el bitcoin morirá
> 
> China solo le queda cargarse la minería, igual no lo hacen porque se están beneficiando de ello. Pero de hacerlo... justo cuando los futuros y demás mierdas intervengan... sería bastante divertido que los usanos se pusieran largos y los chinos para metérsela doblada con púas y sin vaselina decidan cerrar la minera.
> 
> Alguien está siguiente la serie Mr. Robot? ::



China se cargará la minería mas tarde o más temprano por una cuestión del incremento exponencial del consumo eléctrico.
El hashrate es proporcional al precio y al consumo eléctrico y el hashrate se ha multiplicado por 20x desde principios de 2016 y el precio 30x.
Hash Rate - Blockchain
Bitcoin mining consumes more electricity a year than Ireland | Technology | The Guardian

Por lo que para bitcoin costase 100k, tendría que incrementarse el consumo eléctrico casi en la misma proporción y si ahora dicen que consume más que Irlanda, unos 32 Twh-año.
Bitcoin Energy Consumption Index - Digiconomist

Para que valiese 10 veces más tendría que consumir aproximadamente 10 veces más también, y ya nos meteriamos en consumos propios de un país como Italia, más que todo el consumo de España, y con solo 11 paises con mayor consumo, para 1 millón multiplicas por 10 otra vez y ya pasamos del consumo de China, a si que ya os podeís ir olvidando de esos números por mucho que diga McAfee.
Anexoaíses por consumo de electricidad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y si algún día vale algo parecido ya os podeís ir haciendo una idea del peazo burbujón tulipanero que se están montnado. 
Mientras btc vaya con POW y con este algo veo muy jodido que pueda pasar nunca de 50k que ya implicaría un consumo que solo 19 paises del mundo superan y que ya es bastante más que la mitad del consumo de toda España. Por lo que incluso 50k me parece demasiado.
Amplio diciendo que el consumo de cash es actualmente una decima parte, o sea que si consumiese lo mismo que btc valdría más que este. O sea que a cash le queda mucho que crecer y a btc poco.


----------



## tixel (4 Dic 2017)

Y otra buena noticia para bch, y mala obviamente para btc. Articulo en bloomberg explicando la batalla que hay en bitcoin para que la gente corriente se entere cuando se metan en este mundo y no se crean que btc es bitcoin.
Battle for true bitcoin

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 16:51 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hoy es cuatro... a ver qué ocurre desde hoy.
> 
> El 12300 aún pendiente.
> 
> ...



50k son imposibles por lo que comento del consumo eléctrico de bitcoin en un mensaje anterior. Echale un ojo, a ver que piensas, porque está razonado y a mi me sale blanco y en botella.


----------



## martillohidraulico (4 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hoy es cuatro... a ver qué ocurre desde hoy.
> 
> El 12300 aún pendiente.
> 
> ...



no jodas

espero al forero Keinur para confirmar dicha afirmación

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII

y pensar que no tengo un puto euro en bitcoin... la de emociones que me ha hecho pasar


----------



## tixel (4 Dic 2017)

En vista de mi hallazgo, estoy intentando encontrar algo por Internet del precio desde el punto de vista consumo energético. Esto va a ser como el consumo de petroleo y el PIB. Si no hay uno, no hay otro. Un factor limitante, también para bitcoin, pero ¿hasta donde?
Con consumos que crecen linealmente o proporcionalmente con el precio y estando en consumos de 32 Twh, mayor que el de 169 paises y mayor que el de Irlanda, no creo que haya margen para multiplicar de ahora en adelante a pesar de mineros como el s9 que parece que consumen mucho menos. Si fuesen 2 veces más eficientes se podría duplicar el precio con el mismo consumo, que pongamos que el consumo no va a pasar de 120 Twh nunca, que ya es el consumo de media España, serían 8 veces el precio actual, o sea 80000€. Cualquier precio por encima de ese, e incluso este me parecen pura fantasia a no ser que se cambie el algoritmo de minado por otro más eficiente u otro método.


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2017)

RSK lista para entrar en la testnet.
Announcement >> Upcoming RSK Testnet reset


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> RSK lista para entrar en la testnet.
> Announcement >> Upcoming RSK Testnet reset



Ola ethereum, ¿ke ase?

Empieza la cuenta atrás para la fagocitosis de forkthereum. Pueden faltar un par de añitos hasta que se terminen de solventar los flecos que quedan en el tema de las sidechains (el merged mining y el mecanismo de pegado bidireccional) pero hay ya varias sidechains en la rampa de salida que van a arrasar con muchas shitcoins y ya el asunto es inexorable.


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> 50k son imposibles por lo que comento del consumo eléctrico de bitcoin en un mensaje anterior.




Despues de la barrera infranqueable de los 2800 llegan los 50k imposibles. No se lo pierdan.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *How does the peg work?*
> 
> When a Bitcoin user wants to use the 2-Way Peg, he sends a transaction to a multisig wallet whose funds are secured by the Federation.
> 
> ...



Ya te he dicho que falta todavía un poco. Pero es inexorable.


----------



## Leovigildo (4 Dic 2017)

Bueno, como otras tantas veces, cuando hay algo de ruido sobre el Bitcoin me dejo caer por aquí :fiufiu:

Un hamijo matemático que está más puesto que yo en esto de las criptomonedas me explicó los distintos forks de las bitcoñas y lo mucho que le mola ETH. 

¿Qué opinión os merece ETH con respecto al Bitcoin primigenio? Tal y como me lo describió confieso que me tienta la idea de meter algunos lereles ahí dentro.

Y cierro con alguna que otra pregunta más:

¿Cuál es vuestra burbuja.info para estar al día de las noticias bitcoñeras y no perder el hilo de lo que se cuece?

Al margen de la cotización, ¿Qué opinión os merece el futuro del bitcoin? ¿Finalmente controlado por alguna empresa o confederación de mineros asociados? ¿Quedará relegado a reserva para emplear los ahorros pero no como algo que pueda usarse en transacciones frecuentes y el día a día? ¿Será superado por alguna otra altcoin con mejor código y medios?

En un arrebato de ludopatía me tienta también la idea de especular cual broker con shitcoins de megde con algo de calderilla entre de las cientos que hay en worldcoinindex (total, la calderilla si se pierde da un poco igual). ¿Alguno anda metido en el trading con crapcoins de estas? ¿Cómo hacéis para cambiar una shitcoña por una bitcoña?



Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Estáis preparados para pasar al 2º puesto?



¿Segundo puesto de qué?


PD: Mis congratuileisions a los tenedores de bitcoins, especialmente a los que lo compraron por debajo de 50$ :Aplauso:


----------



## Obduliez (4 Dic 2017)

Leovigildo dijo:


> ...
> ¿Segundo puesto de qué?
> ...



Sospecho que quieren decir de capitalización, pero puede ser de cualquier otra cosa, como precio por unidad.


----------



## p_pin (4 Dic 2017)

Ahí asomando la patita, a ver si rompe


----------



## p_pin (4 Dic 2017)

Solido dijo:


> Kraken está todo el puto día caído.
> 
> Bitfinex te pide 10.000 putos datos para verificar la cuenta.
> 
> ¿Como coño se compran los putos bitcoñitos de los cojones sin que te claven un 3%?



Para comprar por euros, puedes registrarte-verificarte en esos exchanges, otro que he probado y hasta ahora ningún problema, y se puede retirar en fiat cuando quieres, Bitstamp

Otra opción es que entres en Localbitcoins, ahí no necesitas identficarte, un nick, email, y poco más, luego a seleccionar las ofertas que haya, que pueden ser pagos en efectivo en persona, pagos por transferencia, y otros tipos... pero claro hay el "sobre- spot" te lo clavan...


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

Comprar Bitcoin de corre prisas siempre es pagar comisiones extra y jugarse hacer la transferencia cuando petan los exchanges.

Ahi en Reddit hay uno llorando porque una transferencia de 60k a mitad noviembre aún no le sale reflejado en Kraken y solo recibe correos sin solución.

Las prisas son malas consejeras, cualquiera que quiera operar, primero hay que abrirse en varios exchanges cuentas verificadas. Y eso lleva su tiempo.


----------



## tixel (4 Dic 2017)

Veo que este hilo sigue con sus mierdas de siempre y me voy a reddit.


----------



## runner (4 Dic 2017)

Solido dijo:


> Kraken está todo el puto día caído.
> 
> Bitfinex te pide 10.000 putos datos para verificar la cuenta.
> 
> ¿Como coño se compran los putos bitcoñitos de los cojones sin que te claven un 3%?



A través de Gdax de Coinbase con transferencia SEPA y compras en el exchange. Sale bastante bien de precio.


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Efectivamente, pasar de 188000M a 50.000M mientras Ether pasa a 90.000M.




¿ Pero tú qué tipo de drogas tomas ?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (4 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ahi en Reddit hay uno llorando porque una transferencia de 60k a mitad noviembre aún no le sale reflejado en Kraken y solo recibe correos sin solución.



Where is my money? ::

Ya empieza el doloooorrrr!


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

Este es el enlace

Kraken Lost My 60k USD Wire Transfer
Kraken Lost My 60k USD Wire Transfer : CryptoCurrency


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Este es el enlace
> 
> Kraken Lost My 60k USD Wire Transfer
> Kraken Lost My 60k USD Wire Transfer : CryptoCurrency



Entramos en la fase final del tulipán en que muchos primos van a meter sus ahorros en los exchanges en múltiplos de $10.000 y nunca más los volverán a ver. La historia es muy tozuda.


----------



## sirpask (5 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No creo, pero no veria raro que cayese a 5000 o a menos con una correccion. Entre iota, dash y eth se lo van a merendar con patatas, sangra porque tiene que alimentar a todos estos.



Que manía teneis de comparar cosas distintas. a ver ¿en que se diferencian BTC, IOTA, Dash y Ether? ¿Como de centralizadas son? en que tecnología anti generales se basan?


----------



## endemoniado (5 Dic 2017)

Sabéis si el monedero blockchain.info soporta bitcoin gold o como puedo sacarlos ¿? necesitaría la seed o no es necesario ¿?


----------



## Claudius (5 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ola ethereum, ¿ke ase?
> 
> Empieza la cuenta atrás para la fagocitosis de forkthereum. Pueden faltar un par de añitos hasta que se terminen de solventar los flecos que quedan en el tema de las sidechains (el merged mining y el mecanismo de pegado bidireccional) *pero hay ya varias sidechains en la rampa de salida* que van a arrasar con muchas shitcoins y ya el asunto es inexorable.



De que van? Cuales son?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> De que van? Cuales son?



A mi personalmente las que más me gustan son:

- Elements Alpha: que sería una sidechain con todas las flipadas incluidas que está sacando blockstream como son las schnorr signatures, las confidential transactions, etc.

The Periodic Table of Elements &mdash;*The Elements Project

- Rootstock: que sería un Ethereum funcionando a modo de sidechain.

Rootstock &mdash;*The Elements Project

- MimbleWimble: que busca alcanzar un grado extremo de confidencialidad, fungibilidad y privacidad en una sidechain

https://download.wpsoftware.net/bitcoin/wizardry/mimblewimble.txt

- Hivemind: que sería una sidechain con un ingenioso diseño de mercados predictivos a partir de un sistema de oráculos.

Open Source Knowledge | The Bitcoin Hivemind


Esas son, en mi opinión, las sidechains potentes que ya están en la rampa de salida para revolucionar el mundillo. Con ellas, si Bitcoin no se carga el 99% del Top 20 de shitcoins, poco le faltará.


----------



## Sancho Panza (5 Dic 2017)

Y mientras, el bitcoin, ya se ha cruzado (en Bithumb,BTCC...) bien por encima de los $12000:

Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## workforfood (5 Dic 2017)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> Y mientras, el bitcoin, ya se ha cruzado (en Bithumb,BTCC...) bien por encima de los $12000:
> 
> Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



En eso no hay que fijarse, hay que mirar que cantidad de monedas realmente están en el mercado. Cuántas están perdidas se habla de un volumen del 30% (pérdida de contraseñas, discos duros borrados, envío a monederos incompatibles etc.) cuantas no se pueden mover de los monederos porque la comisión es más alta que la fracción de bitcoin que se tenga, cuantos hacen hold y no las han movido desde hace años, en definitiva cuantas monedas están en el marcado pues una fracción liliputiense de esas casi 17 millones de monedas y de ahí sale ese valor.

Con las ICOs pasa lo mismo solo una fracción realmente está en el mercado.


----------



## VictorW (5 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A mi personalmente las que más me gustan son:
> 
> - Elements Alpha: que sería una sidechain con todas las flipadas incluidas que está sacando blockstream como son las schnorr signatures, las confidential transactions, etc.
> 
> ...



Sr. Mojon, antes de nada agradecerte la valiosa información que nos regalas.

EA,RSK, MW...saldrán a mercado como fork de BTC? O sea, monedas gratis...
O serán aplicaciones que trabajaran con BTC??

Gracias¡¡


----------



## tastas (5 Dic 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Sr. Mojon, antes de nada agradecerte la valiosa información que nos regalas.
> 
> EA,RSK, MW...saldrán a mercado como fork de BTC? O sea, monedas gratis...
> O serán aplicaciones que trabajaran con BTC??
> ...



1. No existen monedas gratis. Existen hard forks contenciosos de Bitcoin en los que los que hacen hold se encuentran con los bitcoins de la cadena legacy y los bitcoins de la cadena forkeada. Los que hacen hold en el momento del fork tienen que pagar por la pérdida de reputación de la marca Bitcoin y de privacidad si deciden vender sus monedas, y por la alta incertidumbre.
2. Aquí seguro que Sr Mojón te lo sabe explicar mejor que yo, pero creo que lo entiendo y te puedo dar una aproximación. Además, si me equivoco me sireve para ver qué no tengo claro: Las sidechains no trabajarán con BTC, aunque no serán "monedas gratis" ya que para entrar en la sidechain habrá que cambiar BTC por RSK, o la moneda que se quiera, aplicando ratios de conversión fijos y preestablecidos. Luego esa moneda de la sidechain tendrá su propia cotización en el mercado, pero en cualquier momento podrás volver a tener los btc con los que entraste cuando quieras devolver tus RSK o monedas de la sidechain que sea a la cadena principal de BTC.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Las sidechains no trabajarán con BTC, aunque no serán "monedas gratis" ya que para entrar en la sidechain habrá que cambiar BTC por RSK, o la moneda que se quiera, aplicando ratios de conversión fijos y preestablecidos. Luego esa moneda de la sidechain tendrá su propia cotización en el mercado, pero en cualquier momento podrás volver a tener los btc con los que entraste cuando quieras devolver tus RSK o monedas de la sidechain que sea a la cadena principal de BTC.



Hombre, las sidechains sí que trabajarán con Bitcoin porque, de hecho, emplearán la propia potencia de minado de la red de Bitcoin para protegerse mediante el merged mining.

Son como tentáculos con funciones distintas.


----------



## 1auno (5 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A mi personalmente las que más me gustan son:
> 
> - Elements Alpha: que sería una sidechain con todas las flipadas incluidas que está sacando blockstream como son las schnorr signatures, las confidential transactions, etc.
> 
> ...



LOL :XX:

+10 loles

Edit: Pero bueno, es normal ilusionarse con eso si se piensa que la lightning network va a solucionar el problema de escalabilidad de bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin, al igual que internet, siempre va a tener "problemas de escalabilidad" porque cada uno queremos hacer de él un uso diferente y todos tenemos que competir por los recursos.

Aquel cuyo uso que le estaba dando ha quedado desplazado por otro uso de mayor valor, siempre lloriqueará por las esquinas apelando a "problemas de escalabilidad".

¿Dónde están mis videos a 4K y 360º para las Oculus Rift?
¿Dónde están mis juegos de calidad visual realista funcionando en servidores en la nube?

Bwaaaaa, Internet no ha solucionado sus problemas de escalabilidad, así que no sirve.

Bwaaaaaaa, Microsoft ya no sirve porque ya ha dejado de dar soporte técnico al Windows95.


----------



## Registrador (5 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta sobre Segwit.

Si en Electrum me creo una wallet con Segwit, puedo luego recibir y mandar Bitcoins a desde cualquier dirección y hacia cualquier dirección o solo a direcciones que tengan Segwit?

Gracias.


----------



## p_pin (5 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En tu interior, sabes que se van a pegar un ostia , no del 15, sino del 52 como poco...(el BTC)
> 
> Tb sabes que te aprecio.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé qué va a pasar, lo importante es estar lo mejor preparado posible para todos los escenarios...

Como dice el forero Janus, mirando el gráfico "ojos, antes que cerebro"


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin, al igual que internet, siempre va a tener "problemas de escalabilidad" porque cada uno queremos hacer de él un uso diferente y todos tenemos que competir por los recursos.



De "cada uno" nada, la inmensa mayoría de la gente no juega a bitcoin ni siquiera se lo plantea.

Si el juego se atasca no pasa nada, hay por lo menos otros 1.000 juegos equivalentes que van mejor. En cambio internet solo hay una.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Dic 2017)

Veo mucho mensajito de Putinrereloaded (ignusuario norar) por los hilos de Bitcoin. Hace mucho tiempo que lo tengo ignorado, pero voy a ir metiendo esto, por si acaso:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

Ese gráfico demuestra que el valor real de 1 USDT es como mucho 0.1 dólares, partiendo del supuesto optimista de que un BTC equivale a una onza de oro. 

Para verificarlo solo tienes que dar la órden de conversión al exchange ... no hay cojones?


----------



## sirpask (5 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A mi personalmente las que más me gustan son:
> 
> - Elements Alpha: que sería una sidechain con todas las flipadas incluidas que está sacando blockstream como son las schnorr signatures, las confidential transactions, etc.
> 
> ...



Gracias mojon, post a favoritos para estudio detallado.

Joder que claro se ve todo desde la playa, con una cerveza bien fría...

Hay que cargar las pilas que el 2018 va a ser muy complicado y el cierre de año... de locura.

Por cierto, yo que sigo bastante de cerca a todos los Core developers... llevan mes y medio muyyy callados... eso es bueno para todos. Los dedos les deben de echar humo.

Por cierto, alguien sabe cuando y quien va a empezar a minar a saco con los nuevos asics americanos?? Los usará Mcafee?


----------



## Rajoy (5 Dic 2017)

Calopez,
Sordo lidl,

Te he comentado ya unas cuantas veces que los anuncios tapan el contenido. Que, muchas veces, ni siquiera te permiten clicar en los botones de "citar" o "gracias" porque el p... anuncio los tapa. Cuando tienes pensado arreglarlo ?


----------



## Costa2439 (5 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A mi personalmente las que más me gustan son:
> 
> - Elements Alpha: que sería una sidechain con todas las flipadas incluidas que está sacando blockstream como son las schnorr signatures, las confidential transactions, etc.
> 
> ...






Gracias por la informacion, entiendo que todas esas tecnologias funcionan sobre el blockchain y con BTC/shatosis para operar con ellas

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 13:18 ----------




tastas dijo:


> 1. No existen monedas gratis. Existen hard forks contenciosos de Bitcoin en los que los que hacen hold se encuentran con los bitcoins de la cadena legacy y los bitcoins de la cadena forkeada. Los que hacen hold en el momento del fork tienen que pagar por la pérdida de reputación de la marca Bitcoin y de privacidad si deciden vender sus monedas, y por la alta incertidumbre.
> 2. Aquí seguro que Sr Mojón te lo sabe explicar mejor que yo, pero creo que lo entiendo y te puedo dar una aproximación. Además, si me equivoco me sireve para ver qué no tengo claro: Las sidechains no trabajarán con BTC, aunque no serán "monedas gratis" ya que para entrar en la sidechain habrá que cambiar BTC por RSK, o la moneda que se quiera, aplicando *ratios de conversión fijos y preestablecidos*. *Luego esa moneda de la sidechain tendrá su propia cotización en el mercado*, pero en cualquier momento podrás volver a tener los btc con los que entraste cuando quieras devolver tus RSK o monedas de la sidechain que sea a la cadena principal de BTC.




Esas 2 cosas no me parecen posibles a la vez, si tienen cambios fijos, seran BTC con otro nombre y no tendran cotizacion independiente de BTC, fluctuaran al ritmo que marque BTC, se podra aumentar o disminuir el marketcap creando o quitando monedas

Si 1 BTC son 10 RSK, su cambio es fijo y siempre puedo volver al msimo precio, su valor siempre sera 0,1 BTC. Lo veria util para que la gente se quite las reticencias a invertir en fracciones de BTC, pero poco mas


----------



## Rajoy (5 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Ese gráfico demuestra que el valor real de 1 USDT es como mucho 0.1 dólares, *partiendo del supuesto optimista de que un BTC equivale a una onza de oro*.
> 
> Para verificarlo solo tienes que dar la órden de conversión al exchange ... no hay cojones?




Si en este preciso instante un btc cotiza en Kraken a 9818€ y en Bitstamp a 9840€, un btc equivale a más de 9 onzas de oro.

Se pueden aceptar argumentos más o menos fundados. Se pueden defender otras visiones o posiciones. Pero si no llegamos ni al nivel de multiplicar y dividir, es que el tema es mucho más grave de lo que me pensaba.

Hala ! otro al ignore, paso de leer a deficientes mentales ...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Si en este preciso instante un btc cotiza en Kraken a 9818€ y en Bitstamp a 9840€, un btc equivale a más de 9 onzas de oro.



Depende de lo que valgan los "dólares" de Kraken, me temo que lo mismo que los USDT de Bitfinex.

Yo apuesto a que te dan máximo 10 céntimos por cada dólar, si te dan algo. Solo te digo: haz la prueba.



orbeo dijo:


> Ahi en Reddit hay uno llorando porque una transferencia de 60k a mitad noviembre aún no le sale reflejado en Kraken y solo recibe correos sin solución.



Where is my money? ::

Por cierto, el que crea poder hacer compras en sus BTC s ilíquidos se va allevar un baño de realidad:

_- Some of those on the list, like Rakuten, Braintree, no longer accept Bitcoin

- it appears they no longer accept Bitcoin, is that the case?? I noticed this is a big trend. Companies start accepting Bitcoin then stop because the fees are too big and confirmations too unreliable because of Core's policy of a keeping Bitcoin clogged up and unreliable.

- BitCart No Longer Supports Bitcoin, Switches to Dash Instead

- Microsoft has announced that it will no longer accept bitcoin payments on its Windows Store.

- Some local restaurants such as Artistry and Sarnies used to, but no longer accept Bitcoin.

- Unfortunately, this is something Rentalutions provided in the past but we no longer accept Bitcoin as a payment option. 

- companies such as Dell and Fiverr announced their acceptance of Bitcoin in 2014 but have since updated their policies to no longer accept Bitcoin.

- Providentmetals would no longer accept bitcoin as payment for the rest of the year.

- The Baggot Inn - We no longer accept BitCoins. Baggot Street, Dublin/IE.

- Baidu, China's primary search engine, said it would no longer accept payments in Bitcoin_​
Aston Martin no sé, pregunten en el concesionario :XX:


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Calopez,
> Sordo lidl,
> 
> Te he comentado ya unas cuantas veces que los anuncios tapan el contenido. Que, muchas veces, ni siquiera te permiten clicar en los botones de "citar" o "gracias" porque el p... anuncio los tapa. Cuando tienes pensado arreglarlo ?




Pero instalate un adblock hombre. Y que le den por culo a la publicidad.


----------



## barborico (5 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Depende de lo que valgan los "dólares" de Kraken, me temo que lo mismo que los USDT de Bitfinex.
> 
> Yo apuesto a que te dan máximo 10 céntimos por cada dólar, si te dan algo. Solo te digo: haz la prueba.



Ya la he hecho varias veces y en todas ha aparecido una transferencia del montante correspondiente en la cuenta de mi banco.

Y como yo, todos.

Cansino.

20 ct por post no?

En otro orden de cosas, otra vez ATH


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Ya la he hecho varias veces y en todas ha aparecido una transferencia del montante correspondiente en la cuenta de mi banco.



Para pipas dan, pero como les pidas cientos de miles te comes los mocos.

Afinsa y Fórum también pagaban religiosamente... hasta que un dia...

_Pues conozco a más de cinco que tenían dinero en la pirámide de los sellos y jamás de los jamases compartieron conmigo los beneficios altísimos que obtenían. Es más, me llamaban TONTO por no hacer los mismo y visto lo visto parece ser que sí.

Esas personas te pasaban por el morro que cobraban un 10% de intereses cuando a ti te daban en tu banco el 0,20% y te llamaban tonto si no les hacías caso para meter el dinero en Fórum.

... CREO QUE NO DEBEMOS DE PAGAR SU AVARICIA, YO NO QUISE INVERTIR HACE 10 AÑOS Y MIS CONOCIDOS ME LLAMABAN TONTO._​
La historia es muy tozuda. Liquidad mientras aún tengáis una pequeña posibilidad... y saldad cuentas con hacienda.


----------



## barborico (5 Dic 2017)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=20848533&postcount=48


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=20848533&postcount=48





barborico dijo:


> A ver, para el que pregunta "cuanto me darían por venderlos en la casa de cambio":
> 
> Por vender 401,38 btc te darían al cambio, al menos 4.612.141,18 USD y el precio bajaría hasta los 11490 USD, vendiendo SOLO en una casa de cambio (bitstamp).
> 
> Claro que sería mucho mejor poner una orden de venta al precio actual y esperar. En ese caso obtendrías unos 120.000 USD más aprox, pero no obtendrías los dólares en el momento.



Esto es una simple declaración de CONFIANZA en la liquidez del exchange. Son cálculos "filatélicos" ::

Tú crees que te darían eso, yo creo que no. Solo cuando lo hagas - si tienes huevos - sabremos la verdad del asunto.


----------



## Registrador (5 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta sobre Segwit.

Si en Electrum me creo una wallet con Segwit, puedo luego recibir y mandar Bitcoins a desde cualquier dirección y hacia cualquier dirección o solo a direcciones que tengan Segwit?

Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (5 Dic 2017)

Un artículo técnico en Español interesante, sobre el consenso.
Consenso descentralizado o la salsa mágica de Bitcoin y Ethereum - elEconomista.es


----------



## Obduliez (5 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Un artículo técnico en Español interesante, sobre el consenso.
> Consenso descentralizado o la salsa mágica de Bitcoin y Ethereum - elEconomista.es



Muy, muy interesante para alguien que acaba de conocer el mundo de las criptos. Gracias por compartir.

_Edito... _No sé cómo se dan las gracias en el foro, quizás sea que aún no soy muy confiable. ienso:


----------



## barborico (5 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Esto es una simple declaración de CONFIANZA en la liquidez del exchange. Son cálculos "filatélicos" ::
> 
> Tú crees que te darían eso, yo creo que no. Solo cuando lo hagas - si tienes huevos - sabremos la verdad del asunto.



https://www.forbes.com/sites/laurashin/2016/04/25/7886/#2bd52fc66056



> On Monday, Bitstamp announced that Luxembourg has granted it a payment institution license, making the company the first nationally licensed Bitcoin exchange in the world.



Claro que sí, campeón. 

Ahora me dirás que el gobierno de Luxemburgo es de chichinabo, ¿a que sí, reputin?


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

Obduliez dijo:


> Muy, muy interesante para alguien que acaba de conocer el mundo de las criptos. Gracias por compartir.
> 
> _Edito... _No sé cómo se dan las gracias en el foro, quizás sea que aún no soy muy confiable. ienso:



El otro día, hueveando llegue a la Wikipedia, y el problema de los generales bizantinos me pareció muy curioso e interesante, además de lectura básica para entender Bitcoin.


----------



## sirpask (5 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Un artículo técnico en Español interesante, sobre el consenso.
> Consenso descentralizado o la salsa mágica de Bitcoin y Ethereum - elEconomista.es



500 Millones de € para hacer el ataque 51%. (aqui echamos cuentas y nos salían cerca de 2000M€). Que en un segundo se hacer un hardfork y que en esa subcadena se volatilizan esos millones.


Que con un 33% de Hash se puede hacer... cuando solo Jihan ha tenido casi 40%...

y Esa opinion es dicha desde Europa, pero USA ya ha fabricado sus propios Asics, y van a cotizar futuros en la bolsa de NY.

Buen articulo si nos estas leyendo por aqui Alex, pero aunque tus formulas matemáticas te digan que es facil atacar el Bitcoin... igual te encuentras con 11 portaaviones defendiéndolo.

Yo sinceramente lo veo dentro de macro proyecto Marte.


----------



## digipl (5 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Un artículo técnico en Español interesante, sobre el consenso.
> Consenso descentralizado o la salsa mágica de Bitcoin y Ethereum - elEconomista.es



He perdido todo interés cuando leo que Raft es uno de los "padres" inspiradores del bitcoin. El Whitepaper del consenso Raft es del 2014, cinco años posterior al bitcoin.


----------



## Obduliez (5 Dic 2017)

He leído en otro lugar el siguiente comentario:

_Mientras no resuelvan el principal problema que le veo al blockchain, que es el enorme coste que tiene procesar cada transacción en cuanto se llega a cierto nivel de uso no veo cómo se va poder aplicar a problemas reales. Ahora mismo bictoin está muy lejos de ser una forma de pago frecuente, está a órdenes de magnitud por debajo de paypal o visa. Y sin embargo los mineros ya gastan la misma electricidad que un país como Irlanda. Se calcula que cada transacción consume unos $30-$40 de corriente eléctrica. Eso es una barbaridad insostenible, con un enorme coste ambiental. Y con apenas 300.000 transacciones diarias. _

¿Hasta qué punto es esto verdad?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Ahora me dirás que el gobierno de Luxemburgo es de chichinabo, ¿a que sí, reputin?



Jojojo! ahora un "antisistema" me reprocha DESCONFIANZA en un gobierno. Pero no decías que bitcoin surgía precisamente de la desconfianza en los gobiernos? ahora me pides que CONFÍE! ::

Según sople el viento del debate afirmas una cosa o su contraria :bla:

Fórum y Afinsa también disponían de las licencias correspondientes, y qué?


----------



## Nailuj2000 (5 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Jojojo! ahora un "antisistema" me exige CONFIANZA en un gobierno. Pero no el objetivo de bitcoin liberarse del yugo de los gobiernos? Según sople el viento del debate afirmas una cosa o su contraria



O no has entendido nada o eres un desinformador al estilo de los otros gilipollas que andan por aquí. Por si es lo primero, te lo explico:

No se trata de liberarse del "yugo de los gobiernos", sino de los bancos, que aunque venga a ser lo mismo no es igual. Y el que un gobierno, como el de Luxemburgo, use, en cualquier forma, el bitcoin, deberá ser visto como un paso positivo en la consecución de dicho objetivo. 

Es como si las discográficas fueran a usar el emule.


----------



## Antonius Block (5 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre Segwit.
> 
> Si en Electrum me creo una wallet con Segwit, puedo luego recibir y mandar Bitcoins a desde cualquier dirección y hacia cualquier dirección o solo a direcciones que tengan Segwit?
> 
> Gracias.



Puedes mandar desde y hacia ambos tipos de direcciones independientemente de si son segwit o no.

Electrum si no me equivoco crea direcciones segwit en su última actualización (en las carteras anteriores las direcciones que crea son no-segwit)

En cuanto a las comisiones, siempre que se envíe DESDE una dirección segwit HACIA cualquier tipo de dirección (segwit o no segwit) serán bajas, de céntimos.


----------



## barborico (5 Dic 2017)

Joder, no baja, venga, que quiero comprar (más) barato ::


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> ... el que un gobierno, como el de Luxemburgo, use, en cualquier forma, el bitcoin



Pero tu has leido la noticia? Se permite a un exchange operar, no que el gobierno de Luxemburo vaya a usar bitcoin.

Proyectáis vuestros deseos sobre la realidad deformándola grotescamente. Típico público de estafas y timos piramidales.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Dic 2017)

Casi 12.000 pipazos, y hace nada estábamos celebrando los 10.000 $.
Lo dicho, a partir de ahora hay que acostumbrarse a oscilaciones de mil en mil en cuestión de horas.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (5 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Pero tu has leido la noticia? Se permite a un exchange operar, no que el gobierno de Luxemburo vaya a usar bitcoin.
> 
> Proyectáis vuestros deseos sobre la realidad deformándola grotescamente. Típico público de estafas y timos piramidales.



No lo he leído porque me la sopla Luxemburgo. Prefiero Australia para irme de vacaciones.

Tu puedes seguir trabajando hasta que te jubiles


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> No lo he leído porque me la sopla Luxemburgo. Prefiero Australia para irme de vacaciones.



("Cuanto más lejos mejor" = paleto mal viajado).

Mal gusto, pero está bien que un paleto empiece a ver algo de mundo.

Otros ya estamos muy de vuelta.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Dic 2017)

Me temo que Maduro le ha dado más empuje al invento. Esto ya no tiene pinta de parar.
::
Las criptomonedas serán el futuro...


----------



## sirpask (5 Dic 2017)

Obduliez dijo:


> He leído en otro lugar el siguiente comentario:
> 
> _Mientras no resuelvan el principal problema que le veo al blockchain, que es el enorme coste que tiene procesar cada transacción en cuanto se llega a cierto nivel de uso no veo cómo se va poder aplicar a problemas reales. Ahora mismo bictoin está muy lejos de ser una forma de pago frecuente, está a órdenes de magnitud por debajo de paypal o visa. Y sin embargo los mineros ya gastan la misma electricidad que un país como Irlanda. Se calcula que cada transacción consume unos $30-$40 de corriente eléctrica. Eso es una barbaridad insostenible, con un enorme coste ambiental. Y con apenas 300.000 transacciones diarias. _
> 
> ¿Hasta qué punto es esto verdad?



Si es verdad, y es lo que da valor a Bitcoin. Eso lo hace indestructible, salvo 2000M€


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Si es verdad, y es lo que da valor a Bitcoin. Eso lo hace indestructible, salvo 2000M€



Si para ser indestructible ha de convertirse en un trasto inútil, de que sirve la indestructibilidad?

El valor lo ponen las casas de cambio, es un oligopolio. Que luego te lo paguen al precio que ellos ponen es un tema más escabroso.


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 Dic 2017)

He abierto un hilo que os interesa Bitcoñeros :rolleye:


Documental "Banking on Bitcoin" docu completo inside


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 Dic 2017)

Rogue Trader dijo:


> Se hace inutil como metodo de pago pero muy util como reserva de valor.
> Practicamente es oro digital.



Menuda piziada esa que acabas de soltar, el Bitcoin se creó precisamente para lo contrario, su filosofía de nacimiento fue la transmisión libre de pagos entre particulares sin tener que contar con mediadores ni reguladores, lo que pasa es que como ha pasado siempre en todas las burbujas económicas, el motivo de su creación ha perdido completamente su sentido y ahora se ha convertido en un producto de especulación y enriquecimiento rápido, pero lo curioso es que ese "enriquecimiento" se mide en dólares, que es justo de donde huía la esencia del BTC, en fin, las casas también se hicieron siempre para ser habitadas y de repente se convirtieron en un producto de inversión, ese es precisamente el motivo de que éste foro exista, por eso me resulta tan curioso como muchos foreros ahora defienden con uñas y dientes lo que aquí tanto y tan acertadamente se ha criticado durante años.... ienso:



::


----------



## sirpask (5 Dic 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Menuda piziada esa que acabas de soltar, el Bitcoin se creó precisamente para lo contrario, su filosofía de nacimiento fue la transmisión libre de pagos entre particulares sin tener que contar con mediadores ni reguladores, lo que pasa es que como ha pasado siempre en todas las burbujas económicas, el motivo de su creación ha perdido completamente su sentido y ahora se ha convertido en un producto de especulación y enriquecimiento rápido, pero lo curioso es que ese "enriquecimiento" se mide en dólares, que es justo de donde huía la esencia del BTC, en fin, las casas también se hicieron siempre para ser habitadas y de repente se convirtieron en un producto de inversión, ese es precisamente el motivo de que éste foro exista, por eso me resulta tan curioso como muchos foreros ahora defienden con uñas y dientes lo que aquí tanto y tan acertadamente se ha criticado durante años.... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ::





> 3/ La gente teme lo nuevo y lo desconocido. Ellos prefieren lo antiguo, lo conocido y lo que ellos mismos han comprobado. Ellos temen lo que lo nuevo pueda acaecerles. Ellos temen perder lo que ya tienen. 4/ Su temor es tan fuerte que esto es proclamado enemigo revolucionario e idea liberal- es un arma. Este es su error. 5/ Las personas deben dejar sus temores atrás y seguir adelante. En el sentido de que lo poco que ahora tengas podrá multiplicarse en el mañana. Todo lo que ellos tienen que hacer es cerrar sus puños y sentir lo nuevo; dar libertad a los pensamientos, ideas, a las palabras



A Cyberpunk Manifesto, Spanish Version 1997.


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> A Cyberpunk Manifesto, Spanish Version 1997.



Es posible que en su día se dijese algo parecido de los tulipanes.... :rolleye:


LA BURBUJA DE LOS TULIPANES: LA GRAN ESTAFA Y LOS CAMBIOS NECESARIOS - YouTube


----------



## Jamie Dimon (6 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> No sé a qué te refieres. Hay muchos Exchanges que te permiten enviar Btc a cualquier wallet sin identificarte. Por ejemplo Liqui, Bitfinex o Bittrex (este último con un límite diario de 0,025 Btc). Te registras con un correo y una contraseña, pero no te van a pedir una prueba de identidad o de residencia.



Bitrex no deja hacer nada sin verificacion, no deja tradear ni de crypto a crypto. Debes tener una cuenta de las viejas (las cuales estan desactivando a boleo asi que ojo). Intenta crear una nueva y veras que no puedes hacer nada. 

Hoy en dia si quieres tradear de crypto a crypto tienes que irte a otros exchanges menos conocidos tipo yobit o cryptopia..

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 01:26 ----------

Sobre lo del hashrate... estamos sobreprotegidos con el hashrate actual. Una gran parte de mineros podria apagar las maquinas y seguiriamos igual de protegidos.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 01:35 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Estáis preparados para pasar al 2º puesto?



Estamos preparados para comprar a 89



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si ud se refiere a mis rayas, no son rayas pintadas, son niveles de calculadora traspasados a un gráfico, para que Ud. que parece bastante proa cuadrada, los pueda ver y sentir.. sin esfuerzo, mientras cuenta sus bitcoin, y decide donde comprará más.
> 
> En cualquier caso, ese gráfico, está perfectamente situado para hacer lo que le digo, y no tiene pintadas más rayas que la que está guarreada a mano para que vea lo bonito que va a quedar.
> 
> ...



:XX:

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 01:38 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Mirad que usos tan curiosos se le pueden dar a Bitcoin:
> 
> *Ethereum Traders Have Spent $2 Million on 'CryptoKitties' | Fortune*
> 
> Ah no, que es en Ethereum



Precisamente, por cosas como esta Ethereum nunca sera un valor refugio o en general algo en lo que tener mucha pasta sentada. Algo que se colapsa por que la gente anda haciendo el subnormal con el espacio en la blockchain en vez de limitarse a la contabilidad del dinero, algo que se colapsa y la red directamente se desconecta por que hay estafadores haciendo ICOs a diario... buena suerte.

Esas cosas estan mejor como cadenas laterales que en cadenas principales.


----------



## biempa (6 Dic 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


Dadle la bienvenida a los 10.000€


----------



## Nailuj2000 (6 Dic 2017)

Hello Tom Hanks


----------



## asilei (6 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Mientras tanto,
> *Global Cripto*
> _Market Cap
> Nov 2016: 15.000M USD
> ...



Me autocito y actualizo solo 2 semanas después

*Solo BTC*
Market Cap
Nov 2016: 12.000M USD
nov 2017: 145.000M USD
6 Dic 2017: 210.000M USD
Precio BTC-USD
Nov 2016: 750 USD
Nov 2017: 9.000 USD
6 Dic 2017: 12.500 USD
Volumen 24H
Nov 2016: 12M USD
Nov 2017: 1.200M USD
6 Dic 2017: 9.000M USD

Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap

Los indicadores principales de precio y por lo tanto market cap han incrementado más de un 40%, *el volumen un 750%*


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (6 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Cita:
> 
> 
> > 3/ La gente teme lo nuevo y lo desconocido. Ellos prefieren lo antiguo, lo conocido y lo que ellos mismos han comprobado. Ellos temen lo que lo nuevo pueda acaecerles. Ellos temen perder lo que ya tienen. 4/ Su temor es tan fuerte que esto es proclamado enemigo revolucionario e idea liberal- es un arma. Este es su error. 5/ Las personas deben dejar sus temores atrás y seguir adelante. En el sentido de que lo poco que ahora tengas podrá multiplicarse en el mañana. Todo lo que ellos tienen que hacer es cerrar sus puños y sentir lo nuevo; dar libertad a los pensamientos, ideas, a las palabras
> ...



Esa arenga de generalizaciones estúpidas y ad-hominems para "evitar la cuestión" y rehuir la discusión. No da repuesta a ninguna pregunta ni crítica legítima sobre cripto-fichas. Es la arenga clásica de un vendedor biblias o crecepelos, pero no es por casualidad, es porque precisamente eso es lo que sois.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 10:48 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Los indicadores principales de precio y por lo tanto market cap han incrementado más de un 40%, *el volumen un 750%*



La burbuja tether es astronómica, estáis preparados para la explosión?


----------



## sirpask (6 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Esa arenga de generalizaciones estúpidas y ad-hominems para "evitar la cuestión" y rehuir la discusión. No da repuesta a ninguna pregunta ni crítica legítima sobre cripto-fichas. Es la arenga clásica de un vendedor biblias o crecepelos, pero no es por casualidad, es porque precisamente eso es lo que sois.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 10:48 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (6 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> http://olegif.com/bin/gifs/00/46/41.gif


----------



## tixel (6 Dic 2017)

Esta es la gráfica con la que os vaís a tener que familiarizar.
Hash Rate - Blockchain
Es el hashrate despendolado, recuerdo que hashrate, precio y consumo van de la mano y que el consumo actual es de 32 Twh, mayor que el de Irlanda. Si incrementamos el precio por 2 el hashrate se va al doble y el consumo tambien, 64Twh que es el consumo de Austria o Rumania. A ver a donde llegamos, pero no tardaran mucho en pararles los pies a los mineros en paises planificados centralmente como China. A ver después que pasa con el precio. No esperaría ver a bitcoin mucho más alto y va a ser un buen indicador del grado de burbuja que tenemos si vemos cosas como 50k que ya implicaría consumir como 2/3 de la electricidad de España.
En bch estamos salvados de esas mierdas, por lo menos por ahora.


----------



## hydra69 (6 Dic 2017)

El consumo eléctrico/coste de esta mierda es simplemente inaceptable y por ahí pegará el petardazo definitivo.


----------



## p_pin (6 Dic 2017)

Hamijos, si el hash rate baja, es que btc se va a la mierda, por que es un plan flipering del tontolforo.... si el hash rate sube, es que el btc se va a la mierda por que consume mucha electricidad (que se deduce de los beneficios por minar)


----------



## tixel (6 Dic 2017)

hydra69 dijo:


> El consumo eléctrico/coste de esta mierda es simplemente inaceptable y por ahí pegará el petardazo definitivo.



Es que son matématicas puras y sencillas. El asunto es, hasta que punto puede incrementarse el consumo eléctrico de bitcoin. Este es el límite de precio y no creo que este a mucha distancia con los consumos que tenemos y sabiendo que cada vez que se dobla el precio el consumo también.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 11:37 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Hamijos, si el hash rate baja, es que btc se va a la mierda, por que es un plan flipering del tontolforo.... si el hash rate sube, es que el btc se va a la mierda por que consume mucha electricidad (que se deduce de los beneficios por minar)



Tal cual, veo que estas despierto y lo has pillao a la primera. Si el precio de btc cae el hashrate se pasa a bch y btc caput. Si el precio sigue subiendo el consumo también y btc caput.
No creo que haya mucho que pensar.


----------



## Obduliez (6 Dic 2017)

¿Será cierto?

JPMorgan cambia de táctica, apoya a Bitcoin como el nuevo oro


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Hamijos, si el hash rate baja, es que btc se va a la mierda, por que es un plan flipering del tontolforo.... si el hash rate sube, es que el btc se va a la mierda por que consume mucha electricidad (que se deduce de los beneficios por minar)



Esa gilipollez es similar a la que suelen balbucear los mismos deficientes mentales que defienden la falacia de la espiral deflacionaria.

Es otra chorrada más que utilizan como FUD.

De hecho, en el último ajuste de dificultad de Bitcoin, ésta cayó un 1%. ¿Se acabó el mundo y Bitcoin se derrumbó envuelto en llamas porque perdió algo de tasa de minado la red? Ya vemos que no. Una semana después nuevo ATH y los retardados que apoyan la chuminada de Bcrash siguen, más que nunca, lloriqueando por las esquinas.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 12:07 ----------

Por cierto, eso se acerca cada día más y más a las cifras a las que secretamente me planteé el enviar, a todos y a todo, a tomar por culo y desaparecer.

:XX:


----------



## NaRNia (6 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esa gilipollez es similar a la que suelen balbucear los mismos deficientes mentales que defienden la falacia de la espiral deflacionaria.
> 
> Es otra chorrada más que utilizan como FUD.
> 
> ...



25.000 por bitcoin puede ser? Jiji
Por cierto una cosa Mojon: el dinero lo pasas todo a Fiat? O confias en las criptos como nuevo paradigma economico? O mitad y mitad? Por curiosidad.


----------



## p_pin (6 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es que son matématicas puras y sencillas. El asunto es, hasta que punto puede incrementarse el consumo eléctrico de bitcoin. Este es el límite de precio y no creo que este a mucha distancia con los consumos que tenemos y sabiendo que cada vez que se dobla el precio el consumo también.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 11:37 ----------
> 
> ...



No sabes de lo que hablas, una cosa es minar o haber minado, otra cosa entenderlo

El gasto eléctrico es uno de los gastos que asumen los mineros, en su ratio gastos/ingresos
Ingreso de un minero: Recompensa+comisiones
Gastos de un minero: El hardware+electricidad

Si a un minero le deja de ser rentable minar "x" coin, puede mirar si otras coins son rentables, o dejar de minar. 
En bitcoin debe de haber cientos de miles de mineros distribuidos en decenas de pools, seguramente todos los días unos dejan de minar por que con su "hardware" ya no es rentable hacerlo, y otros nuevos inversores han comprando un "hardware" más eficiente para minar y se une a la minería

En este momento es más rentable minar btc que Bcash, pero si por un momento no fuera así, algunos pools ya sabemos que van a minar Bcash mientras sea más rentable, PERO resulta que Bcash, con su nuevo algoritmo tardaría muy pocos bloques en aumentar la dificultad hasta equipararse a la rentabilidad del btc, y en igualdad de "condiciones" los mineros eligen BTC, no lo digo yo, es algo comprobable
Y por eso en Bcash ya están pensando en un nuevo algoritmo y nuevos HF a la vista...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Dic 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> 25.000 por bitcoin puede ser? Jiji
> Por cierto una cosa Mojon: el dinero lo pasas todo a Fiat? O confias en las criptos como nuevo paradigma economico? O mitad y mitad? Por curiosidad.



Como mínimo, un 50% de mi patrimonio va a permanecer siempre en forma de Bitcoin. Eso puedes tenerlo por seguro.

El resto, algo de dinero en el banco, efectivo e invertir en ti mismo (estudios, salud, idiomas, etc).

Ah! Y asegúrate de dar la mitad de las semillas de tus claves a padres y la otra mitad a hermanos por si te mueres mientras lo estás disfrutando.


----------



## dvd99 (6 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> No sé a qué te refieres. Hay muchos Exchanges que te permiten enviar Btc a cualquier wallet sin identificarte. Por ejemplo Liqui, Bitfinex o Bittrex (este último con un límite diario de 0,025 Btc). Te registras con un correo y una contraseña, pero no te van a pedir una prueba de identidad o de residencia.





Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Bitrex no deja hacer nada sin verificacion, no deja tradear ni de crypto a crypto. Debes tener una cuenta de las viejas (las cuales estan desactivando a boleo asi que ojo). Intenta crear una nueva y veras que no puedes hacer nada.
> 
> Hoy en dia si quieres tradear de crypto a crypto tienes que irte a otros exchanges menos conocidos tipo yobit o cryptopia



Mucho ojo con Bittrex. A día de hoy no dejan hacer nada sin verificación, ni siquiera a cuentas antiguas. 

Yo tenía una cuenta anterior a agosto de 2017 que permitía sacar 0.025BTC al día e iba sacando poco a poco. Pues al ir hoy a sacar otra parte, me encuentro con que ya no se puede sacar de las cuentas sin verificar y han reducido los límites para las verificadas.

Esto lo han hecho de forma unilateral sin ningún tipo de aviso y a mala fe. Han actualizado sus condiciones de retirada y no han cambiado la fecha para engañar. Captura de las condiciones a 04/09/2017 

Para quien quiera saber más del tema, ver Bittrex withdrawal limit down to 0.4 BTC per day? : BitcoinMarkets

Huid de bittrex como de la peste, de gentuza que opera de esta manera lo único que se puede esperar es que cualquier día amanezcamos con la página caída y los dueños en las Seychelles con la pasta


----------



## Arctic (6 Dic 2017)

Tixel, cuando va a para el bitcoin de irse al guano? Este dolor ya es insoportable, no aguanto tantas caídas.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2017)

13000$ y tal ahi ahi.

Por supuesto que bajará, que nadie lo dude. Pero no olvidarse de que antes ha subido un montón.


----------



## Rajoy (6 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ...
> 
> Por cierto, eso se acerca cada día más y más a las cifras a las que secretamente me planteé el enviar, a todos y a todo, a tomar por culo y desaparecer.
> 
> :XX:



Algo así me está pasando a mi. Alguien puede sugerir algún país cálido, simpático, con belleza natural, cierta infraestructura y bitcoin friendly ?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Dic 2017)

De momento el país más BTC-friendly es Japón, la isla de Okinawa tiene buena pinta, es tipo el Caribe.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Algo así me está pasando a mi. Alguien puede sugerir algún país cálido, simpático, con belleza natural, cierta infraestructura y bitcoin friendly ?



Panamá ó Tailandia. Mira los respectivos artículos de esos dos países aquí:

Librestado: aprende a liberarte del peso del Estado


----------



## Nico (6 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Como mínimo, *un 50% de mi patrimonio* va a permanecer siempre en forma de Bitcoin. Eso puedes tenerlo por seguro.




Como un comentario vinculado a la cordura, sentido común y principio de razonabilidad voy a usar esta frase -a todas luces decente y seria- de Mojón para hacerlo.

Mucha gente -por suerte para ella, aplausos y felicitaciones- ha visto subir sus números en la pantalla a cotas ininmaginables.

Frente a esto hay tres opciones:

a) Me ato a la idea de que estoy en un mundo mágico que subirá para siempre. Abro la chela y me siento a disfrutar. No hago nada más.

b) Pienso como *INVERSOR* y BALANCEO MIS INVERSIONES Y PATRIMONIO.

c) Tomo el premio que Dios me ha dado y salgo corriendo antes de que el Diablo se entere y me deje con cara de tonto.

===

Entiendo que alguien que tiene 2 bitcoins prefiera usar la *"a"*. No hay problema.
Menos que menos si en realidad tienen 0,023 bitcoins... sigan la farra.

Dentro de todo es entendible que el que tenga 300, 500 o más *sólo liquide la mitad* (sobra casi o enteramente para no trabajar más en la vida) y deje la otra mitad "por las dudas" en criptos.
En el fondo -y aunque después pierda lo que queda en criptos- lo que saqué ya me cubre de todos los problemas. (Es la opción "b")

Y, desde ya digo, que NO ES NINGUNA VERGUENZA agarrar el premio y salir corriendo ! (la "c").

===

Pero el tema de fondo -y es el que quiero reiterar una vez más- es el de la gente que, mucho o poco pero hoy se enfrenta al hecho que el 90% de "todo lo que tiene" en realidad está en esos números en la pantalla.

Muchachos Cuidado!. Piensen.

Entiendo el dilema terrible en el que se debaten y quiero recordarles que uno no invierte como en la ruleta... el que quiera las emociones del juego las puede buscar en el juego pero, cuando piensen en PATRIMONIO usen las neuronas.

Es realmente increíble lo que ha pasado aquí. En un año han hecho el 1000% o más en ciertas criptos y eso ha convertido $ 20.000 en 2 millones.

Mucha gente tiene hoy "en la mano" el valor de uno o varios pisos, autos, negocios o acciones diversas.

*BALANCEEN SU PATRIMONIO*. Nadie se va a burlar de Uds. porque "se fueron antes de que llegue a $ 20.000" pero, Uds. van a querer matarse si, teniendo en los "números en la pantalla" dos millones de euros, luego descubren que viene el Diablo y los deja con $ 20.000.

*Remonster* ya liquidó su parte!. Ha dejado lo que le sobra pero, lo que resuelve su vida ya lo sacó.

*Mojón* avisa que el "50%" del patrimonio en criptos... para muchos en este foro la proporción en criptos debe ser del 99%

*BlueArrow* es millonario de los grossos y resolvió su vida. Lo que tiene en criptos, así lo pierda completo, ya no cambia su status.

*Jd_News* que es un inversor muy afortunado y bienpensante ha sacado todo o gran parte.

Se lo están avisando. 

No dejen que un exceso de confianza, un exceso de ambición o, directamente, la estupidez los deje sin "recoger el premio".

El dinero se cuenta en billetes, inmuebles o inversiones variadas... no en un único activo que, para peor, tiene riesgos de volatilidad gigantescos.

No tengan el 99% de sus huevos en una sola canasta.

Felicitaciones a los ganadores pero *NO SE VAYAN SIN COBRAR EL PREMIO*.


----------



## tolomeo (6 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ...
> 
> *BALANCEEN SU PATRIMONIO*. Nadie se va a burlar de Uds. porque "se fueron antes de que llegue a $ 20.000" pero, Uds. van a querer matarse si, teniendo en los "números en la pantalla" dos millones de euros, luego descubren que viene el Diablo y los deja con $ 20.000.
> 
> ...



Si cae tanto compro más


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Es realmente increíble lo que ha pasado aquí. En un año han hecho el 1000% o más en ciertas criptos y eso ha convertido $ 20.000 en 2 millones.




Revisa esa calculadora anda que parece que algo no te funciona bien.


----------



## tastas (6 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Si cae tanto compro más



El problema cuando caiga es que nos pille sin euros.

Taptap


----------



## remonster (6 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Algo así me está pasando a mi. Alguien puede sugerir algún país cálido, simpático, con belleza natural, cierta infraestructura y bitcoin friendly ?



He estado estudiando algunos países cálidos y acojedores....por mp...

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 15:34 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Como un comentario vinculado a la cordura, sentido común y principio de razonabilidad voy a usar esta frase -a todas luces decente y seria- de Mojón para hacerlo.
> 
> Mucha gente -por suerte para ella, aplausos y felicitaciones- ha visto subir sus números en la pantalla a cotas ininmaginables.
> 
> ...



No se porqué te permites opinar sobre patrimonios ajenos sin tener ni puta idea.

Yo sólo he diversificado una parte (unos % de btc) para aprovechar la burbuja y volver a recomprar barato cuando explote. Lo he dicho mil veces: la mitad de los btcs que tienes nunca hay qur tocarlos.

Lo que te pasa a ti es que tus amos quieren comprar para asegurarse su estatus social, y si los early adopters no vendemos lo tienen muy jodido. Venga...continúa remando e intoxicando...a comerse con patatas las camisetas de $95, de $950 y las de $9500.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 15:36 ----------




tastas dijo:


> El problema cuando caiga es que nos pille sin euros.
> 
> Taptap



Tiene sentido ahora correr el riesgo de tener cantidades de fiat importantes en.los.exchanges (siempre un pequeño % de patrimonio total). Pero eso cada cual con su perfil de riesgo...


----------



## tixel (6 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No sabes de lo que hablas, una cosa es minar o haber minado, otra cosa entenderlo
> 
> El gasto eléctrico es uno de los gastos que asumen los mineros, en su ratio gastos/ingresos
> Ingreso de un minero: Recompensa+comisiones
> ...



Aquí nadie habla de rentabilidad salvo tú, yo de lo que hablo es de sostenibilidad, y btc a dia de hoy consume más que Irlanda. Poco que romperse la cabeza con esto, hashrate=precio=consumo.
Por cierto bch es por ahora 8 veces más eficiente y en Mayo 32 veces. O lo que es lo mismo haciendo lo mismo que btc consumimos 32 veces menos que Irlanda. Y con bloques de 1 Gb, probados, 1024 veces más efciente.
Adivina cual va a subir mucho de precio y cual le queda nada por subir. Y esto funciona o vas parriba o vas pabajo.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 17:02 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Tixel, cuando va a para el bitcoin de irse al guano? Este dolor ya es insoportable, no aguanto tantas caídas.



No, si caida va a haber una na más. Que salgas con vida.


----------



## Spieluhr (6 Dic 2017)




----------



## Geldschrank (6 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Esos pobres niños no venderían ni una sola limonada hoy día con Bitcoins.
> 
> La comisión de la red incrementaría el precio de su producto un 2000%, como poco. Venderían limonadas de 25 centimos a 5,25 dólares. Wow
> 
> Esos niños hoy estarían usando BCH, por ejemplo. Desde luego BTC no.



Podrían abrir una cadena paralela "Lemochain" en la que cobrar unos "lemocoins" y al cabo de un tiempo cerrarla con los beneficios.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (6 Dic 2017)

Sois todos una pandilla de mataos, se os come la envidia por ver a BTC al precio actual y le comeríais la almeja a vuestra propia madre por ver a ETH, bcrash o cualquier otra basura rozar los 3000$

Hay que tener un poquito más de humildad en la vida. Tixel, a ordeñar vacas subnormal, Divad, deja las drogas desgraciado.

Al resto un saludo cordial y no pierdan el tiempo con estos envidiosos.


----------



## p_pin (6 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Aquí nadie habla de rentabilidad salvo tú, yo de lo que hablo es de sostenibilidad, y btc a dia de hoy consume más que Irlanda. Poco que romperse la cabeza con esto, hashrate=precio=consumo.
> Por cierto bch es por ahora 8 veces más eficiente y en Mayo 32 veces. O lo que es lo mismo haciendo lo mismo que btc consumimos 32 veces menos que Irlanda. Y con bloques de 1 Gb, probados, 1024 veces más efciente.
> Adivina cual va a subir mucho de precio y cual le queda nada por subir. Y esto funciona o vas parriba o vas pabajo.



Como ya te dije, no espero que entiendas, cuando te respondo en realidad lo hago para el resto de lectores que por un momento se hayan desinformado leyéndote

Claro que hablo de rentabilidad, minar btc es rentable, y mientras lo sea, aumentará el poder de minado (sin entrar en el tema de la mejora por eficiencia). El petróleo está a menos de 60$ y estuvo a más de 100$ así que fíjate si hay margen de subida )

Y como desinformas, te diré que es una patraña lo que dices de Bcash, por que Bcash tiene una dificultad *acorde* a su poder de minado, que es entre 10-12 veces inferior a BTC.... Y si entendieras como funciona la dificultad de minado de la alt-coin que apoyas, tendrías que saber que si btc "dejara de existir", el poder de minado que iría a Bcash aumentaría la dificultad hasta un nivel similar al de BTC, y por tanto consumiría la misma electricidad. Si un país decide hacer recortes, no creo que haya problema en que otros países "petróleros" (se hablo de Rusia), ofrecía-favorecería implantar proyectos mineros

Además, Bcash no es "más eficiente".... a no ser que llames ser "eficiente" a "no tiene tráfico", en los últimos 7 días tiene una media de 154 transacciones (TX) por bloque, BTC tiene 2.217 TX por bloque

Fuente de datos
fork.lol


----------



## PREDATOR (6 Dic 2017)

Hace 16 años, mi madre me regalo un libro en Español.
No recuerdo muy bien el nombre, tecnohackers o algo parecido, la tapa era roja.
La trama era sobre un grupo de informaticos que creaban una moneda virtual mediante un código y de esta manera robaban dinero a los bancos.
Estoy sorprendido pq muchos de los acontecimientos de ese libro estan sucediendo ahora en el 2017.
El desenlace era que unos hacker rompian el código llevandose todo el dinero..
Slds.


----------



## asilei (6 Dic 2017)

Llevamos todo el dia marcando ATHs en BTC. En EUR cayo la barrera de 10.000 EUR y ha caido la de 11.000 EUR, siguiente resistencia 11.500 Eur.
https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/

ATH ahora 12.970 USD
Bitstamp BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom


----------



## remonster (6 Dic 2017)

ATH permanente es un sinvivir. No hay correcciones...la ruina de los traders


----------



## BlueArrow (6 Dic 2017)

Bitcoinity GIF en el ATH de 13000 USD:


----------



## tixel (6 Dic 2017)

Es un escandalo lo de bitcoin. Sale con vida del cambio de dificultad y se pone a subir a lo bestia. A ver lo que aguantan echando leña. El destino ya está escrito.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2017)

Prácticamente solo sube BTC... el resto van para abajo. Todo el dinero hoy se mueve hacia BTC.

Mañana quizás sea diferente.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es un escandalo lo de bitcoin. Sale con vida del cambio de dificultad y se pone a subir a lo bestia. A ver lo que aguantan echando leña. El destino ya está escrito.




¿ Que tendra que ver el cambio de dificultad ? Con tus comentarios demuestras que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Normal que hayas comprado la mierda de bcash.


----------



## p_pin (6 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Prácticamente solo sube BTC... el resto van para abajo. Todo el dinero hoy se mueve hacia BTC.
> 
> Mañana quizás sea diferente.



Altcoin vs bitcoin


----------



## Arctic (6 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es un escandalo lo de bitcoin. Sale con vida del cambio de dificultad y se pone a subir a lo bestia. A ver lo que aguantan echando leña. El destino ya está escrito.



Claro que está escrito. Y con letra bien clarita. Que tu no lo hayas sabido leer es otra cosa y a estas alturas ya no sorprende a nadie. Solo te pido que dejes de intentar arrastrar a los novatos en tu estrepitosa caída.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2017)

Está el 60% de dominance ahi ahi al caer.

Yo señores sigo pensando que esto no es sano... es que nos estamos empezando a meter en un terreno peligroso, en el que ya no hablamos de microeconomía. 

Las fluctuaciones empiezan a ser de 4 cifras de un día para otro, claro, antes una fluctuación de 100€, y voy a hablar en €uros, se consideraba volatilidad... Ahora 1000€ se van o se crean en unas horas y obviamente el porcentaje de fluctuación de valor es menor.

Yo no sé de donde viene ese caudal de dinero, pero mucho me temo que no sabemos una mierda... aquí hay empresas gordas o fondos metiéndose seguro. Que puede que seamos en el mundo, alomejor, 1 millón de privilegiados los que nos dio por investigar sobre las criptomonedas hace 3-6 años y ahora estamos viendo esto.

Prefiero no pensarlo y disfrutar de la experiencia. Será más sano.


----------



## Claudius (6 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Algo así me está pasando a mi. Alguien puede sugerir algún país cálido, simpático, con belleza natural, cierta infraestructura y bitcoin friendly ?


----------



## p_pin (6 Dic 2017)

Por eso hace unos días decíamos que llegados a este punto veríamos como en lugar de ver caer los records en "cientos" los veríamos en miles

Son cosas del porcentaje, un subida de un 13% sobre 1.000 son 130 euros, pero sobre 10.000 son 1.300 euros...

Aunque estoy de acuerdo en que esta subida tan vertical no es sana.

Pero imaginemos por un momento. Si google saliera a cotización mañana desde 1 euro, sabiendo lo que es hoy, cómo sería su subida? Quiero decir, que si lo que se está cotizando son las expectativas de BTC en el futuro, el qué puede llegar a ser... parece claro que estamos viendo un "tonto el último" (en entrar)
[pajamentaloff]


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (6 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> si lo que se está cotizando son las expectativas de BTC en el futuro, el qué puede llegar a ser...



A $20 por transacción no sé lo que llegará a ser, pero desde luego un medio de pago no. Se están disparando las empresas que se apean de bitcoin.

No seas la última rata en abandonar el barco.


----------



## Rajoy (6 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


>



Cálido ? :S

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 22:30 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Mirad que mail me ha llegado a la carpeta Spam... ay que me lol
> 
> We represent a hacker group that focuses on hacking of crypto-currency wallets and exchanges. We know that you keep your coins on these exchanges.
> We got the database of users and passwords of the largest exchanges in our hands, but to get into the account we need to bypass two factor verification, collect private keys from your PCs, brute force mnemonic words. That will cost us some time.
> ...



Yo también lo recibí hace un par de días ...


----------



## Obduliez (6 Dic 2017)

He recibido por "guasap" la noticia de la primera prueba exitosa de la Lightning Network ¿No será esta noticia la causante de la euforia?


----------



## Divad (6 Dic 2017)

PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Sois todos una pandilla de mataos, se os come la envidia por ver a BTC al precio actual y le comeríais la almeja a vuestra propia madre por ver a ETH, bcrash o cualquier otra basura rozar los 3000$
> 
> Hay que tener un poquito más de humildad en la vida. Tixel, a ordeñar vacas subnormal, Divad, deja las drogas desgraciado.
> 
> Al resto un saludo cordial y no pierdan el tiempo con estos envidiosos.



Quien se oculta tras una cuenta nueva para decir gilipolleces y lamer el cipote a Bitcoin...

Es una clara señal para recoger todas las chapas en bitcoin y largarse a otra crypto que esté por subir del top como podría ser ETH.

La corrección que puede matar a Bitcoin llegará con la intervención de las ballenas en el fiduciario poniéndose en corto y a la par jp morgan y demás ballenas que están dentro de criptolandia salirse.

La jugada maestra sería la siguiente:

Entran las ballenas del fiduciario en el juego poniéndose en largo para inflar Bitcoin, además de entrar en Bitcoin... Tras unas horas o días de subidas se ponen en corto y crean una estampida brutal que hasta el lame botas de jp morgan se hace rico :fiufiu:

Las gacelas desplumadas y sin poder salir ya que la cadena de bloques se habrá quedado frita.

Luego dirán que el PoW es insostenible :bla::bla::bla: y se pasarán a PoS pero ya será tarde porque las gacelas irán donde están los amos (ETH, Dash, Neo, Waves,...) :XX:

Vendremos al hilo para animar a que se asomen los bitcoñeros... y no aparecerán para dar la cara, pues su objetivo de desplumar gacelas ha sido completado.

Eso sí, vendrán muchos a desahogarse...

Las exchanges clásicas no son seguras, iros mudando a la wallet. Seguir la evolución de las exchanges ubicadas en criptolandia para hacer el traspaso 

Disfrutemos de los festivales!:Baile:


----------



## p_pin (6 Dic 2017)




----------



## mack008 (6 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Panamá ó Tailandia. Mira los respectivos artículos de esos dos países aquí:
> 
> Librestado: aprende a liberarte del peso del Estado



web muy interasante y util.
chas gracias


Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asilei (6 Dic 2017)

Van a atacar el muro de 11.500 EUR, siguiente meta los 12.000 Eur. En USD 13.500 y 14.000.

Lo que me llama todavía más la atención es el rally de IOTA, ha hecho un x10 en 1 mes. La llevo siguiendo desde dentro hace unos meses y no tiene nada relevante que sostenga esta subida, llamadas a incorporar más nodos, tx que se eternizan,... lo típico de piloto. El único criterio es que tene una arquitectura diferenciada y está barata (en 1 mes ha subido de 0,30 USD a 4 USD)

Pienso que la jugada que preparan es entrar por BTC para ir a jugar con las alts como si fueran yoyós.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 23:45 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Small blocks...
> 
> *Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Steam Blog*
> 
> ...



Steam es el ejemplo claro de utilidad de LN, aunque la volatilidad de BTC solo terminará cuando llegue al punto de equilibrio
Me autocito en un post de junio:


> ¿Cual será el punto de equilibrio? Si no aparecen cisnes negros, el valor del ecosistema cripto debería ser el valor que representa Internet en la economía global, ¿De qué manera el internet impulsa a la economía? éste estudio de 2016 estima su valor en el 6% del PIB de los paises OCDE. Teniendo en cuenta la evolución podemos suponer que en los próximos 2-3 años Internet adquirirá por lo menos un valor del 10% PIB global
> 
> Actualmente el PIB Global esta estimado en 126.688.083 Millones USD (127 Billones españoles). Países por PIB
> 
> El 10% del PIB Global representa aprox 12 Billones USD, asumiendo que BTC tenga un peso del 40% en ecosistema cripto y asumiendo que se emitirán 21 Millones BTC, podemos realizar una estimación de valor potencial del BTC de 5B USD / 21M BTC = 240K USD/BTC.





---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 23:56 ----------

*Muro 11.500 EUR demolido, ATH actual 11.699,99 EUR*


----------



## tixel (6 Dic 2017)

El bitcoin subiendo, los tether humeando, los comerciantes como steam pasando de algo que no se puede usar, y hasta los hodlers con los cojones de corbata, cada cambio de dificultad respirando de que no perdieron mucho hashrate, a esto sumale 0 fundamentales con respecto a cuando andaba por 400, un consumo eléctrico insostenible y 4 tps. Yo no se como va a acabar esto pero la pinta que tiene es que va a acabar muy mal.
A ver si no salpica mucha mierda, es el único miedo que tengo.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Dic 2017)

tixel, a tus padres ¿les queda algún hijo vivo?


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> El bitcoin subiendo, los tether humeando, los comerciantes como steam pasando de algo que no se puede usar, y hasta los hodlers con los cojones de corbata, cada cambio de dificultad respirando de que no perdieron mucho hashrate, a esto sumale 0 fundamentales con respecto a cuando andaba por 400, un consumo eléctrico insostenible y 4 tps. Yo no se como va a acabar esto pero la pinta que tiene es que va a acabar muy mal.
> A ver si no salpica mucha mierda, es el único miedo que tengo.



vete a cagar al rio pesao


----------



## asilei (7 Dic 2017)

En USD muro de 13.500 USD demolido, ATH actual 13.700 USD. *Siguiente murazo esperando en 16.000 USD*


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Dic 2017)

$16.451.10	Coinone
$16.624.60	Bithumb	
$16.599.00 Korbit


----------



## BlueArrow (7 Dic 2017)

Se fue el otro día un empleado. Me dijo que tiene tanta pasta en Bitcoin que ya no necesita currar más el resto de su vida. Le di la enhorabuena.

Ayer fui a una reunión con unos clientes, cuando entré en el edificio y me acerqué a recepción para preguntar, pude ver de reojo en la pantalla del iMac de la recepcionista, en la barra superior, una app como Coin Tick o Bitcoin Ticker, que mostraba el precio en USD del Bitcoin.

También me contó un amigo que en su empresa la gente ha hecho un grupo de WhatsApp para hablar de Bitcoin.

Vamos, tiene pinta de que la cosa se está haciendo mainstream, ya empiezo encontrarme a diario movidas así.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo señores sigo pensando que esto no es sano... es que nos estamos empezando a meter en un terreno peligroso, en el que ya no hablamos de microeconomía.



Lo que pasa no es nada raro ni peligroso: Los bitcoins son escasos y cada día, cada hora, hay mas gente que los considera valiosos y procura hacerse con la cantidad que se pueda permitir. Así de simple.

¿Donde parará? pues no es muy complicado de imaginar. Sólo tenemos que recordar cuando ha sucedido algo parecido en la historia, y no me refiero a los tulipanes, sino a la fiebre del oro de California en el siglo XIX.

Hay que leer un poquito de historia.


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

Aquí lo único que se ve es una moneda que se mantiene por si misma, bch, por si hace falta aclararlo y otra que tienen que pumpearla hasta 13000$ para que siga siendo rentable minarla, aunque tenga el mempool petao.
Va a ser la caña ver ese mempool asi que se ponga la gente a vender como locos. No acaba el año sin la ostia de btc. Bueno el dia 18 creo, empieza la fiesta.


----------



## Claudius (7 Dic 2017)

Como nota curiosa. La dirección de Andreas el cual ha tenido un tu a tu con Roger, y como ha respondido la comunidad. Para los crypto-multimillonarios del canal, que estamos en Navidad. :rolleye:
Quién habrá/n sido los del 1 btc.

Bitcoin Address 1andreas3batLhQa2FawWjeyjCqyBzypd


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Como nota curiosa. La dirección de Andreas el cual ha tenido un tu a tu con Roger, y como ha respondido la comunidad. Para los crypto-multimillonarios del canal, que estamos en Navidad. :rolleye:
> Quién habrá/n sido los del 1 btc.
> 
> Bitcoin Address 1andreas3batLhQa2FawWjeyjCqyBzypd




Si alguien se lo merece despues de todo lo que ha hecho por bitcoin es precisamente Andreas. Yo ya he hecho una pequeña aportacion.


----------



## Arctic (7 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si alguien se lo merece despues de todo lo que ha hecho por bitcoin es precisamente Andreas. Yo ya he hecho una pequeña aportacion.



Yo he hecho lo propio. Da gusto pertenecer a una comunidad así.


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Dic 2017)

Upcoming #Bitcoin Hard Forks:

Super Bitcoin (498888 block)

Bitcoin Platinum (500000 block)

Bitcoin Uranium (unknown)

Bitcoin Cash Plus (501407 block)

Bitcoin Silver (TBD)


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Yo he hecho lo propio. Da gusto pertenecer a una comunidad así.




La verdad es que es una pasada lo que estamos viviendo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Upcoming #Bitcoin Hard Forks:
> 
> Super Bitcoin (498888 block)
> 
> ...



y Bitcoin God (GOD)







Chandler Guo: Bitcoin God (GOD) se bifurcará de la cadena principal de bitcoin a la altura del bloque de 501225, lo que sucederá el 25 de diciembre para que sea un símbolo de mí dando dulces a todos los titulares de Bitcoin. La cantidad total será de 21 millones. Sin pre-mina.

Chandler Guo


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Upcoming #Bitcoin Hard Forks:
> 
> Super Bitcoin (498888 block)
> 
> ...



::

Esto se está yendo de las manos, especialmente con eso del Bitcoin Cash Plus. De ahí en nada sacarán el Bitcoin Cash Diamond (que el silver gold y platinum ya está  ).

Interesantísimas las últimas noticias que han podido leerse en el hilo. Como sea verdad eso de trasnferencias en tiempo real sin limitación por tamaño de bloque y sin recurrir a una altcoin, me toco. ¿De verdad es eso posible sin hacer un fork?


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Dic 2017)

The New York Times dijo:


> ... la comunidad que se ha desarrollado alrededor del Bitcoin original se ha unido cada vez más en torno a una visión que se centra en sus cualidades parecidas al oro, más que en su capacidad para competir con PayPal o Western Union.
> 
> "La razón por la que la gente posee Bitcoin es porque es una gran reserva de valor, posiblemente la mejor que haya existido jamás", dijo Jimmy Song, un desarrollador que ha contribuido al software Bitcoin. "Puedes enviar dinero a África en 10 minutos, pero esa no es la razón principal por la que la gente lo compra".
> 
> ...



Aquí el enlace: Bitcoin no ha reemplazado al efectivo pero a los inversores se la pela


----------



## asilei (7 Dic 2017)

Leovigildo dijo:


> ::
> 
> Esto se está yendo de las manos, especialmente con eso del Bitcoin Cash Plus. De ahí en nada sacarán el Bitcoin Cash Diamond (que el silver gold y platinum ya está  ).
> 
> Interesantísimas las últimas noticias que han podido leerse en el hilo. Como sea verdad eso de trasnferencias en tiempo real sin limitación por tamaño de bloque y sin recurrir a una altcoin, me toco. ¿De verdad es eso posible sin hacer un fork?



la LN es posible gracias al softfork del segwit que ya se hizo en Agosto. Poco después que BCH ejecutara su hardfork de los superbloques intentando un jaque al segwit justamente.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 01:54 ----------

*ATH 14.000 USD* toda la oferta replegandose detrás de los 16.000 USD
Bitstamp BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Dic 2017)

Creo que los gifs ya sólo los ponen de 5000 en 5000


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Creo que los gifs ya sólo los ponen de 5000 en 5000



Está esto yendo tan rápido que se les acaba el repertorio.

Están en negociaciones para contratar a tixel y ignusuario, dos mentes creativas y amantes del bitcoin para los siguientes miles.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (7 Dic 2017)

¿Es cierto que se ha conseguido con éxito el lightning network en Bitcoin?.

Sería uno de los mayores avances en el universo BTC. La posibilidad de hacer micropagos casi gratis (comisiones muy pequeñas) sin apenas límites en cuanto a la cantidad. ¿En las nuevas versiones se incorporará esta nueva función?.

El mercado está especulando con las expectativas tecnológicas del BTC. Con el Segwit se abrió una enorme potencialidad. 

Se le acusa al Bitcoin de ser oro digital (reserva de valor). Ser muy pesado (comisiones caras y muy lenta en las trasferencias). Con el lightning network se convertiría en muy ligero. 

El usuario del BTC atesora bitcoins y paga con el dinero malo (el fiduciario respaldado por el Estado). Con lo que, la cotización sube y sube. ¿Cuál será su punto de equilibrio?. No lo sabemos.

El dólar internacional. Se atesora y se paga con otras monedas fiduciarias, sobre todo, "fuertes". Pero al ser inflacionaria se usa también. El Bitcoin como sabemos es deflacionaria. No estamos acostumbrados a ella. Aquí el principal principio es el ahorro. Me recuerda al clásico patrón oro. Las fortunas se hacía a base de ahorrar y trabajar. Después se vivían de las rentas. Recordemos aquellas viudas del XIX que vivían de las rentas de un dinero que apenas era inflacionaria. Las actuales monedas inflacionarias pivotan sobre el crédito (la inflación erosiona la deuda). Crecimiento rápido (alocado) del actual modelo versus modelo del Bitcoin: más lento y más sano. 

Pero el futuro BTC tiene ventajas que superarán al oro físico. Va ser anónimo y muy barato en las trasferencias. Dejará de ser pseudoanónimo y ser muy pesado. Cuando se alcance el punto de equilibrio (no tan volátil) los usuarios lo adoptarán masivamente (un dinero " muy bueno"). Veremos una de las mayores trasferencias de riqueza de la Historia universal. 

Como dije en su día en este hilo el punto más fuerte es ser moneda distribuida (no hay una organización centralizada que lo respalde sino una estructura de gobernanza que se basa en el gran consenso) pero es su punto más débil a la vez. Es muy lento en adoptar nuevos avances tecnológicos sin hacer grandes cambios en el protocolo. Los competidores (con gobernanzas centralizadas) lo aprovechan y avanzan más rápido que el BTC. 

¿Pero por qué el mercado elige primero al BTC frente amenazas reales como las futuras criptomonedas estatales?. La respuesta: la confianza real en su estructura institucional. ¿Por qué las economías con altos estados de bienestar son las economías, por regla general, con mayor renta per cápita?. La confianza del mercado en estructuras institucionales donde está limitado el poder. No se puede manipular. Ningún agente puede tomar el control absoluto. El BTC no es manipulable ya que necesitar romper su gran equilibrio organizativo (el gran consenso de mineros, nodos, usuarios y etc). 

El poder dominante (inflacionario y endeudado hasta el infinito) como no ha derrotado al Bitcoin. Piensa que lo puede manipular como al oro físico (el dinero "bueno" por excelencia en un mundo analógico). Sin embargo, no entienden la revolución que supone el blockchain y su mayor utilidad económica, el Bitcoin. La futura tecnología que se implemente en el BTC hará inútil los intentos de manipulación. Con el lightning network (canales de micropagos con estructura descentralizada sin confiar en terceros) fortalecerán aún más al Bitcoin (los clones y las copias morirán). Un nuevo paradigma que no cumple ni diez años. Una revolución tecnológica. La posibilidad de tener dinero "muy bueno" en la era digital (anónimo*, ligero, divisible, muy costoso su falsificación, global ....) lo tenemos ahora. Los mercados lo está bendiciendo. 

* El Bitcoin es pseudoanónimo. Pero con los nuevos avances tecnológicos en ciernes hará que sea totalmente anónimo. No trazable. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (7 Dic 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Satoshi tiene su cartera de bitcoins intacta y creo que sabe lo que hace.
> Al final se llegara al paradigma de que nadie querra cambiar sus bitcoin por fiat, si los cambias ha de ser por bienes y servicios que consumas y nada mas.
> 
> Hay gente que ataca al btc por su consumo electrico pero hoy en dia, si tienes capacidad para montar un rig de btc poner placas solares y baterias es el chocolate del loro.



Satoshi Naka*moto* es un fantasma y la corrección llegará cuando los juguetes del amo estén listos para operar.

Con 1 millón de bitcoins a 100.000 que se está soñando... es una puta burrada! :XX:::

Eso sí, deseo a todos que trinquéis lo máximo posible y si veis las orejas al lobo llevaros la pasta a otra crypto para seguir aumentando la cifra


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Como nota curiosa. La dirección de Andreas el cual ha tenido un tu a tu con Roger, y como ha respondido la comunidad. Para los crypto-multimillonarios del canal, que estamos en Navidad. :rolleye:
> Quién habrá/n sido los del 1 btc.
> 
> Bitcoin Address 1andreas3batLhQa2FawWjeyjCqyBzypd



He leído por Reddit que un salvaje le ha regalado medio millón de dólares.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 07:05 ----------




Timetwister dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> "Achievement unlocked: We've created a fully compatible Lightning Network on bitcoin!"
> 
> Parece que se pone la cosa seria.



La lightning network está al caer. Y es sólo el principio.

Esto se va a ir a tomar por culo p'arriba.


----------



## tastas (7 Dic 2017)

Me parece increíble lo de Steam. Las comisiones no las pagan ellos, ni son tan altas.
La volatilidad sólo les ha podido afectar positivamente a estas alturas (a no ser que no estuvieran guardando los bitcoins :rolleye.

Espero que me devuelvan el dinero que todavía no he gastado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Me parece increíble lo de Steam. Las comisiones no las pagan ellos, ni son tan altas.
> La volatilidad sólo les ha podido afectar positivamente a estas alturas (a no ser que no estuvieran guardando los bitcoins :rolleye.
> 
> Espero que me devuelvan el dinero que todavía no he gastado.



Su procesador de pagos era BitPay, que es propiedad del chino subnormal (Jihan). Se han dejado mangonear por ellos, les habrán comido la cabeza, les habrán redactado ese manifiesto y Steam lo ha posteado como propio.

Hace ya bastante meses que Bitpay es un enemigo declarado de Bitcoin.


----------



## tastas (7 Dic 2017)

Pues esto encaja mejor, porque los números del comunicado son de risa. Si hay usuarios dispuestos a gastarse 20$ en tasas para comprar juegos, que no creo, no deja de ser un problema del usuario.
Lo que molaría ahora es un comunicado de Destinia diciendo que han holdeado un 20% de sus ventas en btc y lo preocupados que están con la volatilidad de la moneda.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Pues esto encaja mejor, porque los números del comunicado son de risa. Si hay usuarios dispuestos a gastarse 20$ en tasas para comprar juegos, que no creo, no deja de ser un problema del usuario.
> Lo que molaría ahora es un comunicado de Destinia diciendo que han holdeado un 20% de sus ventas en btc y lo preocupados que están con la volatilidad de la moneda.
> 
> Taptap



Destinia está ganando mucha pasta y está recibiendo mucha publicidad gratuita por el simple hecho de ser uno de las primeras agencias de viajes en aceptar Bitcoin. Yo diría que se ha convertido, extraoficialmente, en la agencia de viajes de los bitcoineros españoles.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 08:39 ----------

Por cierto, parece ser que en Reddit hay una especie de "movimiento" que persigue hacer millonario a Andreas para que pueda hablar perfectamente "de tú a tú" con el supremacista subnormal de Roger Ver. :XX: :XX:


----------



## Condemor (7 Dic 2017)

Yo estoy por aquí desde la burbuja de los 266$< y creo que esta vez sí que es diferente.

En aquella primera vez, allá por 2012, ni dios sabía de los bitcoin, pero ni dios fuera de internet. Luego en la siguiente, cuando subió a 1000$, alguien había oído algo, algún artículo en el periódico, etc. A algunas personas les empezaba a sonar.

Sin embargo esta vez casi todo el mundo saben de oídas lo que es, y hay bastantes que se interesan por ello. Gente sin especiales intereses por la economía o la tecnología que empiezan a dar sus primeros pasos en este mundo.

Para mi ya se ha hecho mainstream. Es decir, veo más gente ahora conocedora e interesada en bitcoin que en el oro, el ibex o PayPal.

Para mí esto quiere decir que puede subir un huevo todavía y que es posible que ya que ya no haya una corrección brutal como hubo en las anteriores burbujas a menos que pase algo muy gordo.


----------



## Rajoy (7 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Destinia está ganando mucha pasta y está recibiendo mucha publicidad gratuita por el simple hecho de ser uno de las primeras agencias de viajes en aceptar Bitcoin. Yo diría que se ha convertido, extraoficialmente, en la agencia de viajes de los bitcoineros españoles.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 08:39 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, parece ser que en Reddit hay una especie de "movimiento" que persigue hacer millonario a Andreas para que pueda hablar perfectamente "de tú a tú" con el supremacista subnormal de Roger Ver. :XX: :XX:



Mira tu, uno de esos movimientos a los que da gusto sumarse ... yo ya puedo decir que yo estuve ahí ...


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

Condemor dijo:


> Yo estoy por aquí desde la burbuja de los 266$< y creo que esta vez sí que es diferente.
> 
> En aquella primera vez, allá por 2012, ni dios sabía de los bitcoin, pero ni dios fuera de internet. Luego en la siguiente, cuando subió a 1000$, alguien había oído algo, algún artículo en el periódico, etc. A algunas personas les empezaba a sonar.
> 
> ...



No, la gente no tiene puta idea de bitcoin. Y los pocos que se enteran, solo saben que sube mucho de precio y que la gente que los tiene son "millonarios" y esto es lo que les interesa.
Compran sus bitcoins y no los mueven, claro, si solo valen para especular. Y esto es la diferencia más gorda con la ostia de 2013 donde los que estaban metidos sabían lo que era bitcoin.


Recordatorio, aunque alguno seguro que ni lo sabe. Es mejor vender un año antes que un día despúes.
Esto es el mundo al revés desde hace meses, una coin que no vale para nada, atrayendo pardillos que muy probablemente sean esquilados y otras que si que valen, con fundamentos, roadmap, etc por los suelos.
Esta más que clarisimo que están calentando el valor y creo que no tardaran mucho en echar las redes. Mientras en bch las ballenas siguen acumulando cada día.


----------



## tastas (7 Dic 2017)

Te pones a escuchar la radio (intereconomía) y de golpe hablan del Bitcoin. Un fondo sueco que se ve que permite invertir en btc. Lo ha dicho alguien al que se le veía entusiasmado. Luego ha aparecido el típico diciendo que no recomienda invertir, que Bitcoin es una burbuja y que China tiene oportunidades interesantes de inversión.

Con lo de Maduro, el CME y lo que pueda llegar (Cataluña?) no sé hasta qué punto todo este ruido se podrá disipar con el fin de la burbuja. Creo que Bitcoin se está haciendo mainstream. Si además, parece que comienzan a arrancar las soluciones de escalabilidad de la moneda, esto está muy pero que muy interesante.

La parte mala es que puede que estemos ante los últimos posts de Mojón. ::


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

Pues eso, bitcoin volviendose mainstream pero no de la manera pensada sino siendo un simple instrumento financiero y publicitandolo en los media que sirven al amo del fiat.
2+2=4, que alguno no lo sabe

Otro dicho dice que nadie perdió dinero cobrando la ganancia.
Momento cojonudisimo para cambiar vuestra ponzoña de "moneda" por bch u otra si os gusta más.
Salid de ahí, ¡Insensatos!


----------



## Sancho Panza (7 Dic 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Satoshi tiene su cartera de bitcoins intacta y creo que sabe lo que hace.
> Al final se llegara al paradigma de que nadie querra cambiar sus bitcoin por fiat, si los cambias ha de ser por bienes y servicios que consumas y nada mas.
> 
> 
> ...




En realidad, mirando así, es que el dolar se está hundiendo, hay que sumar estos USD por un bitcoin en estos momentos: 

* $15.066.70 USD (18.06%)*

Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


También es interesante ver la capitalización del conjunto de cryptos:
*Market Cap: $403.823.693.954*

Yo lo veo como una falta de confianza en el esquema _fiat_, aunque haya otros factores.

Cuando estallaba algún escándalo financiero, el oro, la plata, etc, hacían de refugio... no sé si se estará cociendo "algo" y quienes lo saben, empujan también al alza al bitcoin, a modo de refugio.


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

El mempool saturado con más de 100.000 tx pendientes. Madre mía, la que se puede liar ahí a la mímima de vuelta. 
Salid de ahí mientras podaís, la tontería ya está durando demasiado. Y un minuto más tarde es demasiado tarde.


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> En realidad, mirando así, es que el dolar se está hundiendo:
> 
> * $15.066.70 USD (18.06%)*
> 
> Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Claro con 17 millones de monedas y el 30-40 % inutilizadas ya sean perdidas o no se pueden mover por las comisiones pues sí el dólar se está hundiendo frente al bitcoin.


----------



## Sancho Panza (7 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Claro con 17 millones de monedas y el 30-40 % inutilizadas ya sean perdidas o no se pueden mover por las comisiones pues sí el dólar se está hundiendo frente al bitcoin.




Siempre depende de donde se centre el eje cartesiano :rolleye:


Que se estén anunciando por todo el planeta instrumentos financieros para "invertir" en el bitcoin (fondos tradicionales de inversión, futuros, incluso cortos, etc), tira también...


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

Si existe bitcoin es porque existe el dólar. Si al dólar le molestara mínimamente el bitcoin lo hubiera eliminado hace tiempo, las criptomonedas son un circo de pulgas respecto al dinero fiduciario.


----------



## Pablo Villa (7 Dic 2017)

What does a parabolic blow off top look like in #bitcoin? @parabolictrav we've got 8 weekly candles above the weekly upper @bbands so another 4 with the price doubling the candle body each week? $btcusd

Blah (@blahbitcoin) on Twitter


Estamos en vertical. 50K a final de este mes????!!!


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

En reddit dicen que esto se parece a la peli la gran apuesta, the big short. 
BTC es el mercado subprime
Tether son los bancos comerciales imprimiendo deuda
Bitfinex es la agencia de calificación S&P pumpeando el precio
Blockstream Core es la reserva federal imponiendo la política monetaria. 
El ejercito de HODLers son los que compraron los pisos que nunca bajan
Roger y Jihan son dos inversores que van cortos en los CDO AAA.
Este año dicen que las rebajas empiezan el 18 y van a ser buenas. A ver.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 10:10 ----------




Pablo Villa dijo:


> What does a parabolic blow off top look like in #bitcoin? @parabolictrav we've got 8 weekly candles above the weekly upper @bbands so another 4 with the price doubling the candle body each week? $btcusd
> 
> Blah (@blahbitcoin) on Twitter
> 
> ...



A ver si acabais el mes por encima de 5k


----------



## djun (7 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> "Achievement unlocked: We've created a fully compatible Lightning Network on bitcoin!"
> 
> Parece que se pone la cosa seria.



¿Podeis aclarar que puede aportar Lightning Networks al Bitcoin?

He leído que:
- Las transacciones pueden ser casi instantáneas sin tener que esperar tiempos de confirmación de 10 minutos.
- Escalabilidad. Se procesarán miles o millones de trasacciones por segundo. Actualmente se procesan 7 transacciones por segundo. 
- Se podrán realizar micropagos de 0,20 € sin ser perjudicado por el pago de comisiones muy elevadas. 

Es cierto??
¿Cuando se implementará el Lightning Networks?


----------



## Sancho Panza (7 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Si existe bitcoin es porque existe el dólar. Si al dólar le molestara mínimamente el bitcoin lo hubiera eliminado hace tiempo, las criptomonedas son un circo de pulgas respecto al dinero fiduciario.




En realidad el bitcoin no existe por el dolar, el USD es simplemente una anécdota histórica (como otras divisas en la historia de la humanidad); existe el bitcoin porque una sociedad concreta necesita un instrumento monetario.

Ni el USD, ni el bitcoin, son la base de referencia, ni serán eternos.


----------



## tastas (7 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Podeis aclarar que puede aportar Lightning Networks al Bitcoin?
> 
> He leído que:
> - Las transacciones pueden ser casi instantáneas sin tener que esperar tiempos de confirmación de 10 minutos.
> ...



Sí, es cierto.
Se implementarán cuando estén listas. ::


----------



## djun (7 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Sí, es cierto.
> Se implementarán cuando estén listas. ::



Si esto es cierto, esto es una bomba. 
Estamos en $15000.


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Podeis aclarar que puede aportar Lightning Networks al Bitcoin?
> 
> He leído que:
> - Las transacciones pueden ser casi instantáneas sin tener que esperar tiempos de confirmación de 10 minutos.
> ...



No se implementará nunca, llevan con eso ni se sabe y no hay nada. Ni siquiera se sabe si puede funcionar, además de estar demostrado matematicamente que trae centralización. Y lo que no es matematicamente aún es peor. Y las transacciones no son instantaneas porque primero tienes que abrir un canal en la blockchain de btc con lo que se jode la experiencia.
Y todo eso que cuentas ya se puede hace con cash. Transacciones instantaneas con 0-conf, escalabilidad que se va a incrementar en 6 meses y permite micropagos con comisiones de 1 centimo de euro.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 10:22 ----------

Otro dicho que aquí vaís muy flojos de ellos.
Cuando todo el mundo sea avaricioso ten miedo, y cuando todo el mundo tenga miedo se avaricioso.


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> En reddit dicen que esto se parece a la peli la gran apuesta, the big short.
> BTC es el mercado subprime
> Tether son los bancos comerciales imprimiendo deuda
> Bitfinex es la agencia de calificación S&P pumpeando el precio
> ...



Cuando llegó sobre los 7500 más o menos, cuando se canceló el X2, luego el Btg si no recuerdo mal, yo esperaba que corrigiese a los 5000-5500 más o menos.

De hecho en algún hilo lo dije, pero no corrigió. Rompió los 9k, los 10k etc... Hasta hoy, pero de aquellos 7500 hace 4 días, esto va muy rápido.

Si se tira un pedo y pierde un 60% de golpe, y cae a los 5k, no pasa nada, es que es la zona donde tenía que ir para coger aire y respirar antes de seguir subiendo.


----------



## asilei (7 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Podeis aclarar que puede aportar Lightning Networks al Bitcoin?
> 
> He leído que:
> - Las transacciones pueden ser casi instantáneas sin tener que esperar tiempos de confirmación de 10 minutos.
> ...



Si me permites rescato y actualizo un post mio antiguo, para aclarar conceptos. Básicamente diferencias entre las dos formas de escalar de BTC que permiten la función Segwit ya implementada: Sidechain y Lightning Network (LN)

El primer concept que debe estar claro es que no habrá UNA LN, LN es un protocolo sore Bitcoin que CUALQUIERA puede implementar, por lo tanto habrá tantos como quieras imaginar. Pero el uso será transparente, por ejemplo recientemente se habló que Steam (una plataforma de videojuegos) retira los BTC como medio de pago por lentitud y precio de transacciones. Pues bien, Steam puede implementar una capa LN por su cuenta y ofrecer servicio de pago inmediato a coste 0 a sus clientes. 

Para hacer una analogía, LN actúa como una tarjeta de prepago de dos direcciones (pagar y cobrar) y para un tiempo determinado, al acabar el período se actualiza en Blockchain los saldos resultantes. Eso permite multiples intercambios y una sola transacción

Explico ahora las diferencias entre SideChain y LN:

*Sidechain* es una tecnología que permite hacer trensacciones de ida y vuelta entre diferentes blockchains pero con la misma moneda. Así se pueden desarrollar nuevas utiidades en cadenas independientes sin poner en riesgo la cadena principal y además no necesitas introducir una nueva moneda en el ecosistema.
https://www.blockstream.com/sidechains.pdf






Ejemplo de operativa de sidechain

Una de las primeras implicaciones que pueden tener las sidechains son en la operativa de los exhcanges. Hoy en dia todo el mundo sabe que cuando transfieres tu wallet a un exchange para cambiar pierdes su control y delegas la custodia al exchange. Mediante sidechain, el exchange puede utilizar un blockchain para almacenar todos sus wallets dando control al usuario.

Ahora bien, en cuanto a proyectos son incontables.

Sobre *Lightning Network*, destacar que aunque puede ofrecer operativas similares a sidechains (velocidad) la gran diferencia con las sidechains es que no tiene blockchain propia, LN es una capa adicional que trabaja directamente con la blockchain principal. Para mas info ver Sidechains and Lightning Networks with Rusty Russell | Software Engineering Daily






Ejemplo de operativa LN

Lightning Network usage scenarios : Bitcoin


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2017)

me da la sensación de que los poseedores de esa moneda virtual han perdido la esencia del motivo de su creación, se supone que su razón de ser fue ampliar la libertad de pago entre particulares sin la intermediación de ningún agente financiero que se llevase su mordisquito a través de comisiones, como ocurre con el dinero fiduciario y los bancos, además de eso también la rapidez en las transferencias, bueno y otras ventajas, pero es que ahora veo que lo que realmente prima es su cotización en moneda fiduciaria, esa cosa maldita de la que se pretendía huir, y claro ya me pierdo bastante, porque me parece una gigantesca incongruencia y contradicción, ahora resulta que esa moneda rebelde y antisistema que huía del dinero fiduciario creado por los malvados Estados se ha convertido en una estupenda manera de acumular más y más cantidad del mismo, quien lo entienda que me haga un croquis por favor...... :rolleye:


----------



## Obduliez (7 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Hasta que los abuelos no compren Bitcoins, esto no se puede llamar burbuja.



Ya hay abuelos comprando, por ejemplo yo mismo.


----------



## asilei (7 Dic 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> me da la sensación de que los poseedores de esa moneda virtual han perdido la esencia del motivo de su creación, se supone que su razón de ser fue ampliar la libertad de pago entre particulares sin la intermediación de ningún agente financiero que se llevase su mordisquito a través de comisiones, como ocurre con el dinero fiduciario y los bancos, además de eso también la rapidez en las transferencias, bueno y otras ventajas, pero es que ahora veo que lo que realmente prima es su cotización en moneda fiduciaria, esa cosa maldita de la que se pretendía huir, y claro ya me pierdo bastante, porque me parece una gigantesca incongruencia y contradicción, ahora resulta que esa moneda rebelde y antisistema que huía del dinero fiduciario creado por los malvados Estados se ha convertido en una estupenda manera de acumular más y más cantidad del mismo, quien lo entienda que me haga un croquis por favor...... :rolleye:



Estas absolutamente equivocado, la esencia de Bitcoin es establecer uan i*nternet DEL VALOR sin intermediarios CENTRALIZADOS*. Desde el principio se tuvo claro que pagar hay que pagar, pero lo que se debe evitar es la centralización del poder.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Estas absolutamente equivocado, la esencia de Bitcoin es establecer uan i*nternet DEL VALOR sin intermediarios CENTRALIZADOS*. Desde el principio se tuvo claro que pagar hay que pagar, pero lo que se debe evitar es la centralización del poder.



La centralización es una consecuencia inevitable en cualquier red.


----------



## asilei (7 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> La centralización es una consecuencia inevitable en cualquier red.



Cualquier red que no sea P2P







GitHub - ebfull/simbit: javascript p2p network simulator


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Estas absolutamente equivocado, la esencia de Bitcoin es establecer uan i*nternet DEL VALOR sin intermediarios CENTRALIZADOS*. Desde el principio se tuvo claro que pagar hay que pagar, pero lo que se debe evitar es la centralización del poder.



Eso es exactamente lo que yo he dicho, pero matizando que esa ERA la esencia del Bitcoin, ahora es la de especular en un mercado alcista típico de cualquier burbuja que se precie..... ::


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cuando llegó sobre los 7500 más o menos, cuando se canceló el X2, luego el Btg si no recuerdo mal, yo esperaba que corrigiese a los 5000-5500 más o menos.
> 
> De hecho en algún hilo lo dije, pero no corrigió. Rompió los 9k, los 10k etc... Hasta hoy, pero de aquellos 7500 hace 4 días, esto va muy rápido.
> 
> Si se tira un pedo y pierde un 60% de golpe, y cae a los 5k, no pasa nada, es que es la zona donde tenía que ir para coger aire y respirar antes de seguir subiendo.



No le pasaría si fuese otra moneda, en el caso de btc puede ser su fin. 

Si pasa eso y a la vez viene acompañada de un pump de bch a 3-4k(y hay ballenas que llevan acumulando bch meses)
19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address
va a perder mucho hashrate lo que le hará perder más valor y asi sucesivamente.
En 2013 no había nada, pero ahora hay más de 1000 criptos y un bitcoin de repuesto.
Como pase eso, su número uno peligra, como ya peligro este mismo año por eth sin bch ni nada. Y como vaya al número 2 el emperador quedará totalmente en bolas y el siguiente puesto que tendrá será el 100.

Lo que está claro es que estamos en un momento crucial. Se está convirtiendo en mainstream, lo publicitan en sus medios (salió hasta en big bang theory), pero no se usa, lo están invitando a sus fiestas, el cme, el nasdaq, etc y el btc está euforico reventando ath día tras día como si nada, lo que hace que se haga más popular que para los amos del fiat dá lugar a una paradoja. Pueden crujir a mucha gente que no va a querer oir hablar de bitcoin en su vida(y es fácil, porque la mayoría no tiene ni idea que representa bitcoin) pero al mismo tiempo están haciendo visble este submundo de las criptomonedas.
Que el btc lo tienen secuestrado está más que claro, y así lo suben para bajarlo más tarde y adios juguete, pero es interesante de ver como funciona el experimento bitcoin, ver lo resistente que es y las tácticas que usan para destruirlo, como el abrazo del oso. Por ahora, con bch parece que lo es, pero es solo un paso en el camino.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (7 Dic 2017)

En eleconomista.es aparece a 14700 USD ahora mismo.


----------



## p_pin (7 Dic 2017)

El precio de cotización en:

Bitfinex: 14.451$ (éste es el que los troll nos dicen que manipula al alza ) )
Algunos exchange (que conozco) que no usan tether, sólo fiat
Bitstamp: 14.699$
Gdax: 15.170$
Cexio: 16.144$

Y ahora captura en este momento, del precio por exchange ordenado mayor a menor (lo que cabe en pantalla...)... cuyo precio oscila entre 16.000 a 18.000$

Anoté el nombre de divisas fiat


----------



## asilei (7 Dic 2017)

Seguimos en ATHs sostenidos, Bitstamp 14.870 USD


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2017)

Se nos está yendo de las manos.

Corregirá y entonces vendrán los vaticinios negativos, pero los 15000$ va a ser que no nos los quita ya nadie.

Aunque perdiera el 50%, que es una salvajada, seguiría teniendo un valor muy apetecible.

'Alguien' pumpea una alt y luego lo cambia a BTC. Esta semana ha sido IOTA.

Y asi ad-eternum.

Lo que antes se basaba en 10, luego fue en 100 y ahora en 1000.

Hace 5 años, una variación de 10$ era muy notorio. Luego hace 2 años de 100$. Y ahora menos de 1000$ ni se comenta.


----------



## asilei (7 Dic 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Eso es exactamente lo que yo he dicho, pero matizando que esa ERA la esencia del Bitcoin, ahora es la de especular en un mercado alcista típico de cualquier burbuja que se precie..... ::



Hombre lo que has dicho exactamente es "libertad de pago entre particulares sin la intermediación" y eso no es así. Es crear una cadena de valor descentralizado, parece que aporta credibilidad y eso atrae inversores/especuladores.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Dic 2017)

Joder, ha subido 3.500 leuros en cuestión de 24 horas, madafacar.


----------



## Registrador (7 Dic 2017)

Es alucinante como Bitcoin se esta comiendo a todas las demás Altcoins de un plumazo. Es como un jodido agujero negro!


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> En realidad el bitcoin no existe por el dolar, el USD es simplemente una anécdota histórica (como otras divisas en la historia de la humanidad); existe el bitcoin porque una sociedad concreta necesita un instrumento monetario.
> 
> Ni el USD, ni el bitcoin, son la base de referencia, ni serán eternos.



Si no sabes diferenciar monedas fiduciarias con monedas especulativas es que no entiendes ni lo básico una moneda NUNCA puede ser reserva de valor y moneda como intercambio de bienes y servicios. Por lo tanto comparar el dólar o cualquier moneda fiduciara con una crriptomoneda que está totalmente al margen de la producción de bienes y servicios es no entender nada. NADIE puede usar una moneda que pegue brincos totalmente fuera de la producción de bienes y servicios por eso es inutilizable de base como moneda.


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Dic 2017)

Condemor dijo:


> Yo estoy por aquí desde la burbuja de los 266$< y creo que esta vez sí que es diferente.
> 
> En aquella primera vez, allá por 2012, ni dios sabía de los bitcoin, pero ni dios fuera de internet. Luego en la siguiente, cuando subió a 1000$, alguien había oído algo, algún artículo en el periódico, etc. A algunas personas les empezaba a sonar.
> 
> ...



Te compro todo excepto el último párrafo. Las sacudidas seguirán ocurriendo, sólo que en vez de ser la tradicional de 9998 a 4500(por ejemplo), que era la que "tocaba", lo mismo nos vamos a 49900/23400 por ejemplo.

Antes, te salias y esperabas la corrección y hacías unas chapas extra, ahora eso se ha convertido en un deporte de alto riesgo. Quizá liquidando un 3% cada salto de 1000, a saber donde tiene techo esto...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Dic 2017)

Brutal pumpazo, brutal.
A este paso llegamos a los 100.000 $ a finales de 2018.
Y no hay que olvidar lo que viene en los próximos meses:

- Lightning Networks
- Atomic Swap (Sidechains)
- Schnorr Signatures
- Mimble Wimble
- Tumblebit
- Smart Contracts (Rootstock)
- Confidential Transaction

Vamos a flipar en 2018.


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Brutal pumpazo, brutal.
> A este paso llegamos a los 100.000 $ a finales de 2018.
> Y no hay que olvidar lo que viene en los próximos meses:
> 
> ...



Hablando claro cuantas tps va a poder soportar bitcoin porque se dice que es incapaza de pasar 7 tps puede llegar a hacer 50.000 tps como Visa.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

Coinbase:

Minor Service Outage: We are experiencing a significant backlog in outgoing BTC transactions. Our team is investigating the issue. Customers may experience a delay when sending BTC from Coinbase.​


----------



## remonster (7 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Hablando claro cuantas tps va a poder soportar bitcoin porque se dice que es incapaza de pasar 7 tps puede llegar a hacer 50.000 tps como Visa.



Con LN no hay límite, lo único que limita es el algoritmo de routing que es mejorable

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 14:03 ----------




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Coinbase:
> 
> Minor Service Outage: We are experiencing a significant backlog in outgoing BTC transactions. Our team is investigating the issue. Customers may experience a delay when sending BTC from Coinbase.​



Payaso, avisa cuando compres, porque vas a comprar y será la señal para vender.

Tu owned y ridículo con el bitcoin es antológico. No recuerdo a nedie que te iguale en los más de 11 años de vida del foro.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Hablando claro cuantas tps va a poder soportar bitcoin porque se dice que es incapaza de pasar 7 tps puede llegar a hacer 50.000 tps como Visa.



No sé la cifra exacta pero todos dicen que con las LN se acabó el problema de las tps. Andreas hace poco dijo que las LN eran tan potentes que podríamos cobrar la nómina minuto a minuto, en vez de hacernos un pago una vez al mes.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Payaso, avisa cuando compres, porque vas a comprar y será la señal para vender.
> 
> Tu owned y ridículo con el bitcoin es antológico. No recuerdo a nedie que te iguale en los más de 11 años de vida del foro.



Todavía dando clases y conferencias a subnormales profundos, prejubileta? 

Qué hace un multimillonario como tú partiéndose el lomo en su vejez, con cabreo permanente y escribiendo babosadas en los foros?

Roban 64 millones de dólares en bitcoin hackeando la casa de cambio NiceHash

_Importantly, our payment system was compromised and the contents of the NiceHash Bitcoin wallet have been stolen. We are working to verify the precise number of BTC taken._​
4.200 chapas que sus dueños no van a cobrar. Qué listos son! :: Y lo que te rondaré, morena.


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Dic 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> me da la sensación de que los poseedores de esa moneda virtual han perdido la esencia del motivo de su creación, se supone que su razón de ser fue ampliar la libertad de pago entre particulares sin la intermediación de ningún agente financiero que se llevase su mordisquito a través de comisiones, como ocurre con el dinero fiduciario y los bancos, además de eso también la rapidez en las transferencias, bueno y otras ventajas, pero es que ahora veo que lo que realmente prima es su cotización en moneda fiduciaria, esa cosa maldita de la que se pretendía huir, y claro ya me pierdo bastante porque me parece una gigantesca incongruencia y contradicción, ahora resulta que esa moneda rebelde y antisistema que huía del dinero fiduciario creado por los malvados Estados se ha convertido en una estupenda manera de acumular más y más cantidad del mismo, quien lo entienda que me haga un croquis por favor...... :rolleye:



Voy a intentarlo con el croquis.

"se supone que su razón de ser fue ampliar la libertad de pago entre particulares sin la intermediación de ningún agente financiero"

Sin ninguna regulación coercitiva(con imposición, violencia) que es la manera de funcionar de los estados y sus tentáculos, mediante la acción monopolística, estructura piramidal, cabeza visible a la que intimidar y subyugar.

En esta era descentralizada en la que bitcoin asoma la patita, no está en oposición a remunerar al que ofrece un servicio por su enorme labor de colaborar y fortalecer el sistema, no estamos en contra de tener ánimo de lucro, es de hecho imprescindible. El que participa y fortalece la estructura tiene premio. Los mineros, desarrolladores, tenedores...

Eso si, es totalmente compatible con el altruismo, como la difusión, abrir los ojos, despertar a la analfabeta población, como cuando aqui se regalaron cañas, se crean post que explican las sidechains, el efecto red, orden espontáneo, las claves de la descentralización, lo violento del sistema actual estatal, etc. Cada uno pone su grano de arena para que mejorar no sólo él, sino SU ENTORNO echando por tierra una de las máximas extendidas desde marx y la teoría de la explotación "hay que parar a los capitalistas que son opresores y perjudican al proletariado impidiendo acceder a los medios de producción" BLA BLA BLA.

Aquí se pone de manifiesto que "el capital" de marx es uno de los mayores fraudes intelectuales de la humanidad , sino el que más, y que llevamos lastrando mas de cien años, la necesidad de intervención, de un tercero de confianza que pare la explotación, en forma de estados, en forma de sindicatos, en forma de seguridad jurídica (justicia), de seguridad pública, etc. Todas las estructuras en forma de tentáculo IMPUESTAS por una autoridad central son obsoletas y a liquidar, renovar por estructuras VOLUNTARIAS DESCENTRALIZADAS.

No pidas resolver todas tus lagunas ahora sobre tu desconcierto, el antes y el después de esta revolución que sobreviene inevitablemente hará que todo lo que conocemos sea diametralmente a lo de ahora, un trabajo que sólo Julio Verne, Orwell, Huxley u otros genios futuristas atisbaron con sus aciertos y errores. Osea no pidas entender ahora, lo que pertenece al campo de la ciencia ficción.

"pero es que ahora veo que lo que realmente prima es su cotización en moneda fiduciaria, esa cosa maldita de la que se pretendía huir, y claro ya me pierdo bastante"

Aquí no prima la cotización. La cotización es una de las consecuencias de la labor creativa, divulgativa, desarrolladora, emprendedora, etc que cada uno de los actores participa. Y "hacerse ricos" es una de las consecuencias de participar en este maravilloso proyecto, ser exitosos, no tienes porque demonizarlo, a eso nos han enseñado/adoctrinado desde niños, observa que no es reprobable, es sólo la consecuencia aparejada a "una verdadera función social", a "servir al prójimo". Cuando un fabricante de teléfonos móviles estilo samsung, sony por ejemplo "se hace rico" es sólo por su servicio a la sociedad.

Hay dos maneras de "hacerse rico"; servir y someter. Mira a que parte pertenece todo el ecosistema bitcoin.

Y mira también donde se reduce su cuota de poder, los sometedores, violentos, y las artimañas embaucadoras para preservar su chiringuito. Los estatistas y sus tentáculos y la ignorancia insertada en nuestro cerebro siendo ésta muy burda(la muchedumbre analfabeta) o más sutil("el que sabe" pero le han colado algún gol por toda la escuadra").

Observa si no eres de estos últimos y como deshacerse de esos resquicios indeseables tan difícilmente detectables y erradicables.
Suerte.


----------



## djun (7 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Hablando claro cuantas tps va a poder soportar bitcoin porque se dice que es incapaza de pasar 7 tps puede llegar a hacer 50.000 tps como Visa.



Yo he leído que puede hacer millones de transacciones por segundo.


----------



## asilei (7 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No sé la cifra exacta pero todos dicen que con las LN se acabó el problema de las tps. Andreas hace poco dijo que las LN eran tan potentes que podríamos cobrar la nómina minuto a minuto, en vez de hacernos un pago una vez al mes.



Efectivamente. 

Vamos a ver si puedo explicar la potencia de LN: No habrá una LN sino que cada organización puede tener la suya, por ejemplo empresas para pagar las nóminas o comercios para sus tarjetas de fidelización/prepago. Están pensadas para transacciones entre partes donde existe una relacion recurrente (trabajador, cliente habitual, socios, etc...). Por lo tanto la capacidad es ilimitada, ya sea porque cada organización se monta la suya o por que comparten alguna LN con otros. Los usuarios de una LN tienen su numero de "cuenta" individual con las reglas que se pacten (limites, caducidad, pagos automáticos,...).

Pero hay una segunda derivada que es el "routing" entre LNs, se pueden conectar LNs entre sí de tal forma que puedo pagar mi compra en el LIDL a través de la LN donde cobro la nómina de la empresa. Si se conectan, no necesito tener la tarjeta del LIDL, ni pasar mi nomina a la Blockchain para luego pasarla otra vez al LIDL. Solo pasaría a Blockchain la parte de mi nómina que quiera (o pueda) ahorrar, todas las otras transacciones se pueden realizar enrutando LNs. la contrapartida es que la organización que dsponga de una LN con funciones de "routing" puede cargar comisiones de "peaje" por el uso de su sistema, que siempre serà menor que usando la Blockchain ya sea en tiempo o en precio o en los dos.

Es una gran red de LNs respaldada por la Blockchain. *El numero de tps es ilimitado puesto que el numero de LNs es ilimitado*. Las tx en Blockchain solo se ejecutan al "caducar" las cuentas de LN o para hacer aportaciones periódicas donde la velocidad no sea determinante.


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

Entonces cualquier coin acoplada a una LN las transacciones serían infinitas ¿no? y con comisiones muy pequeñas, y eso como efectaría a un ecosistema de más de 1000 criptomonedas, empezaría la poda o eliminación de criptomonedas, redundantes. Muchas criptomonedas se venden porque son más escalables que el bitcoin si con la LN se soluciona ese problema y las comisiones, esas monedas ya no sirvirán para nada.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 14:48 ----------

Pongo un ejemplo el bonobus si tengo bitcoins asociadas a la LN de un consorcio de transportes no tengo que pagar casi comisiones y puedo escalar el sistema lo que quiera, sin necesidad de usar bitcoins realmente entonces ya se ha solucionado el tema de la escalabilidad sin necesidad de usar otro sistema al blockchain, más que poniendo otra capa.


----------



## Arctic (7 Dic 2017)

Tengo un compañero que ha hecho una transacción esta mañana y la ha puesto con comisión baja. De momento la ve reflejada pero sin confirmaciones. Se puede revertir? O cuando pase la actual vorágine se hará? Yo he mandado una como media hora después con la comisión que me marcaba Mycellium (era más alta de lo normal, sobre los 15$) y me ha llegado perfecta.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Entonces cualquier coin acoplada a una LN las transacciones serían infinitas ¿no? y con comisiones muy pequeñas, y eso como efectaría a un ecosistema de más de 1000 criptomonedas, empezaría la poda o eliminación de criptomonedas, redundantes. Muchas criptomonedas se venden porque son más escalables que el bitcoin si con la LN se soluciona ese problema y las comisiones, esas monedas ya no sirvirán para nada.




Vaya parece que por fin algunos empiezan a entenderlo. Ha costado ehh ? :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 15:10 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Tengo un compañero que ha hecho una transacción esta mañana y la ha puesto con comisión baja. De momento la ve reflejada pero sin confirmaciones. Se puede revertir? O cuando pase la actual vorágine se hará? Yo he mandado una como media hora después con la comisión que me marcaba Mycellium (era más alta de lo normal, sobre los 15$) y me ha llegado perfecta.




Puedes hacer un replace by fee y ponerle una comision mas alta. Si no es urgente que espere y acabará entrando. ¿ Que comision le puso en satohis/byte ?


----------



## Arctic (7 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Puedes hacer un replace by fee y ponerle una comision mas alta. Si no es urgente que espere y acabará entrando. ¿ Que comision le puso en satohis/byte ?



107.821 sat/B.

Crees que estará para el sábado?:XX:


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> En realidad ni los gobernantes se dedican únicamente a "someter" ni los que "proveen de servicios" y se enriquecen únicamente sirven... En realidad ambos someten y sirven, ambos están en contextos jerárquicos, de poder, y tampoco un gobernante tiene en realidad poder total para hacer de sus subditos o ciudadanos lo que le apetezca, aunque sea por prudencia, o aunque sea porque sus medidas políticas en muchos casos favorecen la vida económica porque se retroalimenta ese orden político y ese orden social/económico.



Cierto. Tanto el bando creativo como el violento tienen "elementos indesesbles". 

Puede ser que vayas a una decadente oficina burocrática y te tropieces con un funcionario comprometido y dispuesto a ayudar, pero ese funcionario es un espécimen en vías de extinción.
Su función positiva forma parte de una fricción dentro de las intenciones o verdadero objetivo de esa estructura violenta, que por supuesto intentan erradicar, y este "elemento indeseable"que conforma este funcionario honesto es ineficaz totalmente dentro de una estructura que está en las antípodas.

Y dentro de bitcoin también hay parásitos pululando, suponiendo un lastre a la disrupción del proyecto, tan ineficaces y repudiados como el honesto funcionario.

Como es arriba es abajo.

Pero no destruye mi exposición y lo maravilloso que es participar en la parte creativa y deshacerse de la parte inconsciente, analfabeta que lastramos; y que por cierto ya comenté; "el que sabe pero le han metido un gol por la escuadra".

Firma: quebractubre, un funcionario desencantado en excedencia voluntaria.


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

Antes era el sw el que iba a arreglar bitcoin y como no hizo nada de lo prometido, el proximo humo es ln. En la vida pense que bitcoin fuese una burbuja, hasta ahora que está clarisimo.
Y no se de que hablais de una corrección del 50%, la mayoria suelen ser mayores, un 78%, un 66%.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 15:35 ----------

Y el mempool con 150.000 tx sin confirmar, casi nada.


----------



## hydra69 (7 Dic 2017)

Cuanto muchimillones decís que vale el bitcoin xDD???







Buena suerte "millonarios".


----------



## Claudius (7 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> 'Muchas criptomonedas se venden porque son más escalables que el bitcoin si con la LN se soluciona ese problema y las comisiones, esas monedas ya no sirvirán para nada.'
> 
> Vaya parece que por fin algunos empiezan a entenderlo. Ha costado ehh ? :XX::XX:





Ya lo irás viendo que no.. No lo van a permitir quienes pongan el foco o ya le hallan puesto.

Dónde pone blockchain (curioso) sustituye por Bitcoin, Litecoin, Lisk, etc. con roadmap de escalabilidad creíble.






que-son-las-sidechains/
¿Qué son las cadenas laterales o 'Sidechains'?







Ash Nazg durbatulûk, ash Nazg gimbatul, ash Nazg thrakatulûk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul.


Un Anillo para gobernarlos a todos. Un Anillo para encontrarlos,
un Anillo para atraerlos a todos y atarlos en las tinieblas.

Y como es evidente la cotización en $ es una buena herramienta.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> 107.821 sat/B.
> 
> Crees que estará para el sábado?:XX:




Yo creo que si casi con total seguridad. Ahora mismo estan sobre 250 pero ayer mismo se limpiaron las que estaban a 20-30


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> $0000 - $1000: 1789 days
> $1000- $2000: 1271 days
> $2000- $3000: 23 days
> $3000- $4000: 62 days
> ...



Pues en coinmarketcap.com salen ya 16000... Pocas horas ha durado en 15000


----------



## Misterio (7 Dic 2017)

Bueno despues de una buena experiencia con Litecoin hoy me he pasado definitivamente al BTC, una humilde aportación claro ya que cuando uno esta casado y tiene hijos por muy claras que veas las cosas no te la juegas.


----------



## electrón (7 Dic 2017)

Menudo to the moon! :8:

¿y toda esta entrada de dinero?


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2017)

Misterio dijo:


> Bueno despues de una buena experiencia con Litecoin hoy me he pasado definitivamente al BTC, una humilde aportación claro ya que cuando uno esta casado y tiene hijos por muy claras que veas las cosas no te la juegas.



Fijaros que LTC valía hasta hace no mucho 2-3$ y ahora vale 100$.

Está claro que habrá corrección y que este caudal es de instancias "superiores" que vaya usted a saber... a los que estaban en el mar, dejense llevar por el tsunami y que sea lo que Dios quiera. Solo somos pasajeros.


----------



## Diegales (7 Dic 2017)

Actualizo.....

For those keeping track, this is how long it has taken the cryptocurrency to cross the key psychological levels:
◦$0000 - $1000: 1789 days
◦$1000- $2000: 1271 days
◦$2000- $3000: 23 days
◦$3000- $4000: 62 days
◦$4000- $5000: 61 days
◦$5000- $6000: 8 days
◦$6000- $7000: 13 days
◦$7000- $8000: 14 days
◦$8000- $9000: 9 days
◦$9000-$10000: 2 days
◦$10000-$11000: 1 day
◦$11000-$12000: 6 days
◦$12000-$13000: 17 hours
◦$13000-$14000: 4 hours
◦$14000-$15000: 10 hours
◦$15000-$16000: 5 hours
◦$16000-$17000: 2 hours
◦$17000-$18000: 10 minutes
◦$18000-$19000: 3 minutes

Datos sacados de aqui: Bitcoin Is Now Crashing... | Zero Hedge



Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues en coinmarketcap.com salen ya 16000... Pocas horas ha durado en 15000


----------



## Blackest (7 Dic 2017)

Caidas de un 25-33% en el resto de monedas, que matanza.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (7 Dic 2017)

Hasta el infinito y más allá


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2017)

Lo que está pasando es que todo lo de las Alts se va para BTC.

Igual que hubo una época en la que BTC se desangraba, que ETH o Ripple le quitaban "cuota", que llegó a tener una dominancia del 37% cuando siempre había rondado el 80-90%... pues ahora todo ese caudal vuelve.

La dominancia es del 65% ahora, que es un valor muy alto para los últimos meses, pero históricamente muy bajo.

Si recuperase el 80%, que históricamente es un valor razonable, estaríamos hablando de unos 20.000$ por BTC.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Dic 2017)

Menuda ida de olla


----------



## PREDATOR (7 Dic 2017)

El Sr. Mojon supo que esto pasaria..


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (7 Dic 2017)

A partir del 10 se abrirán cortos masivos desde usa y bajará a 100000
Al yiempo


----------



## Plutarko (7 Dic 2017)

Yo vendi las decimas de milibitcoin que tenia cuando llegaron a 9000€ algo me temina.
Con esta subida he perdido mucho "milibitcoin" si quiero volver a entrar, a no ser que se desplome como otras veces, pero es una subida tan brutal que no me parece logica ni sana. Que en una semana suba al 70% ... ahora ha bajado de 16400€ a 12900€ en cuestion de minutos. 

Para la mayoria de los que no tenemos ni puta idea esto no deja de ser como jugar a la ruleta.
Yo llevo viendo esto desde que el BTC estaba a 30€, entonces no lo veia y eso que las comisiones eran una mierda.
Ahora con las comisiones que hay me parece inusable para el uso que se ha diseñado.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Dic 2017)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> A partir del 10 se abrirán cortos masivos desde usa y bajará *a 100000*
> Al yiempo



A cien mil lo veremos )


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (7 Dic 2017)

Dedicado a los veteranos del hilo. 

Nuestro amigo ha vuelto:



Spoiler










CHU CHUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## tolomeo (7 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Utiliza los milibitcoins para pagar cafeses, !ahh, es verdad, no puedes! :XX:



Año 2001: Utilizas internet con una conexion ISDN de 56K para ver películas, ¡ahh es verdad no puedes!!


baya no me lo experaba


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Año 2001: Utilizas internet con una conexion ISDN de 56K para ver películas, ¡ahh es verdad no puedes!!
> 
> 
> baya no me lo experaba



Esto es justo al revés, antes sí podías pagar un café con BTC pero ahora la comisión de cada transacción son 20 cafés 

Es como si tu proveedor de internet te rebajase la velocidad cada mes.

La adopción se fue a tomar por culo.


----------



## tolomeo (7 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Esto es justo al revás, antes podías pagar un café con BTC pero ahora la comisión de cada transacción son 20 cafés
> 
> La adopción se fue a tomar por culo.




La comisión se adapta a la demanda y arquitectura del sistema. Y precisamente como hay una adopción brutal aparecen las saturaciones en el sistema.
Cuando eran tres gatos no había este volumen.

Primero aparece la necesidad y luego la solución.
A lo mejor se podría discutir que están yendo un poco lentos con las implementaciones de las Lightning Networks y Segregated witness, pero mejor lento y seguro que cagarla como en ETH o bitcoin crash.


----------



## djun (7 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Esto es justo al revés, antes sí podías pagar un café con BTC pero ahora la comisión de cada transacción son 20 cafés
> 
> Es como si tu proveedor de internet te rebajase la velocidad cada mes.
> 
> La adopción se fue a tomar por culo.



Eso cambiará cuando llegue *Lightning Networks*. Me parece que la adopción no se irá a tomar por culo. 

¿Qué es y cómo funciona la Lightning network?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> La comisión se adapta a la demanda y arquitectura del sistema. Y precisamente como hay una adopción brutal aparecen las saturaciones en el sistema.



No hay demanda para transacciones comerciales, pepón, el sistema está saturado de transacciones especulativas.

Las empresas abandonan BTC como medio de pago.

_- Some of those on the list, like Rakuten, Braintree, no longer accept Bitcoin

- it appears they no longer accept Bitcoin, is that the case?? I noticed this is a big trend. Companies start accepting Bitcoin then stop because the fees are too big and confirmations too unreliable because of Core's policy of a keeping Bitcoin clogged up and unreliable.

- BitCart No Longer Supports Bitcoin, Switches to Dash Instead

- Microsoft has announced that it will no longer accept bitcoin payments on its Windows Store.

- Some local restaurants such as Artistry and Sarnies used to, but no longer accept Bitcoin.

- Unfortunately, this is something Rentalutions provided in the past but we no longer accept Bitcoin as a payment option. 

- companies such as Dell and Fiverr announced their acceptance of Bitcoin in 2014 but have since updated their policies to no longer accept Bitcoin.

- Providentmetals would no longer accept bitcoin as payment for the rest of the year.

- The Baggot Inn - We no longer accept BitCoins. Baggot Street, Dublin/IE.

- Baidu, China's primary search engine, said it would no longer accept payments in Bitcoin_​

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 18:48 ----------




djun dijo:


> Eso cambiará cuando llegue *Lightning Networks*. Me parece que la adopción no se irá a tomar por culo.



El cuento de la lechera.


----------



## Arctic (7 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No hay demanda para transacciones comerciales, pepón, el sistema está saturado de transacciones especulativas.
> 
> Las empresas abandonan BTC como medio de pago.
> 
> ...



El cuento de los lambos y los yates, matao. 
Que a estas alturas sigas queriendo tener razón es cabreante. Menos mal que miro mis bitcoins y se me pasa.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Que a estas alturas sigas queriendo tener razón es cabreante. Menos mal que miro mis bitcoins y se me pasa.



Otro que está holdeando y mirando el numerito en la pantalla como un gilipollas en vez de comprarse ese yate. 

A qué esperas para averiguar cuanto te dan por tus Mortadelos?


----------



## hydra69 (7 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> El cuento de los lambos y los yates, matao.
> Que a estas alturas sigas queriendo tener razón es cabreante. Menos mal que miro mis bitcoins y se me pasa.



Pues cómpralos antes de que no te acepten como medio de pago tus bit"coins".)


----------



## tolomeo (7 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No hay demanda para transacciones comerciales, pepón, el sistema está saturado de transacciones especulativas.
> 
> Las empresas abandonan BTC como medio de pago.
> 
> ...



Me llama pepón un tío que lleva aquí desde mucho antes que yo y no tiene ni un puto bitcoin.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Me llama pepón un tío que lleva aquí desde mucho antes que yo y no tiene ni un puto bitcoin.



Más convincente sería que nos contaras en qué han mejorado tu vida los Mortadelos. 

Curiosamente esots "millonarios" no tienen nada de qué presumir excepto del numerito de la pantalla. Muy modestitos todos ellos.

Los wallets llenos y las carteras vacías :XX:


----------



## p_pin (7 Dic 2017)

Es de agradecer que tengamos en el hilo _hamijos_ que se preocupan en qué nos gastamos la pasta.... tienes más ganas de que las gastemos que nosotros mismos.... qué se creen? que por que algunos vendan, cosa que pasa cada día, el precio se va a desplomar?


----------



## tolomeo (7 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Más convincente sería que nos contaras en qué han mejorado tu vida los Mortadelos.
> 
> Curiosamente esots "millonarios" no tienen nada de qué presumir excepto del numerito de la pantalla. Muy modestitos todos ellos.
> 
> Los allets llenos y las carteras vacías :XX:




Pues no iba ni a responderte pero he pensado que algún otro lo leerá.
Voy en free ride, tengo bitcoins, y llevo una reforma de 40 mil aurelios en mi nuevo piso.

No fui de los primerísimos, lamentablemente me fijé en el hilo del bitcoin más tarde de lo que hubiera deseado.
Pero simplemente seguí los consejos de los antiguos del lugar, es decir justamente lo contrario a lo que tú dices.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Es de agradecer que tengamos en el hilo _hamijos_ que se preocupan en qué nos gastamos la pasta.... tienes más ganas de que las gastemos que nosotros mismos.... qué se creen? que por que algunos vendan, cosa que pasa cada día, el precio se va a desplomar?



Otro que tampoco tiene ninguna mejora en su vida de la que hablar. Le basta con la satisfacción onanista de observar como sube un número en la pantalla.


----------



## Divad (7 Dic 2017)

Estaría bien que se hicieran una foto por cada 1k que suba bitcoin mostrando así su felicidad. Cuando llegue la corrección hacerse un vídeo y compartirlo cuando Bitcoin quede KO.

Otro detalle a tener en cuenta es cuanta pasta se ha palmado por creerse que la realidad que compartimos es tan fácil como subirse en el tren bitcoñito y chuchuchu que te va dando dinero hasta el infinito y más allá ::

Lo mejor será cuando vengan diciendo: Fue bonito/divertido mientras duró :bla::XX:


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2017)

Fijaros que, aun teniendo pegas y con haters a millones, el precio es de unos 16.000$ (Insisto, corregirá a corto plazo, que nadie lo dude).

Si no hubiera haters y funcionase como un guante, pues os podéis imaginar a que valores podríamos irnos.

Dicho esto, meterse ahora si es jugar a la ruleta, al menos a corto plazo. Mañana puede perder 2.000$ perfectamente, o también ganarlos. Solo los grandes flujos de dinero lo dirán.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Voy en free ride, tengo bitcoins, y llevo una reforma de 40 mil aurelios en mi nuevo piso.



Esos 40.000 son btcs liquidados o crédito? Si es lo primero habrás tenido que blanquearlos, porque btc es todo menos anonimo.


----------



## tolomeo (7 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Esos 40.000 son btcs liquidados o crédito? Si es lo primero habrás tenido que blanquearlos, porque btc es todo menos anonimo.



mañana te lo cuento


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Fijaros que, aun teniendo pegas y con haters a millones, el precio es de unos 16.000$ (Insisto, corregirá a corto plazo, que nadie lo dude).
> 
> Si no hubiera haters y funcionase como un guante, pues os podéis imaginar a que valores podríamos irnos.
> 
> Dicho esto, meterse ahora si es jugar a la ruleta, al menos a corto plazo. Mañana puede perder 2.000$ perfectamente, o también ganarlos. Solo los grandes flujos de dinero lo dirán.



A este todavía no le entra en la cabeza que el precio aparente no lo mueven "flujos de dinero" sino otras técnicas más escabrosas que están prohibidas en las bolsas reguladas. No hay reservas de dólares detrás de los movimientos.


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Pues no iba ni a responderte pero he pensado que algún otro lo leerá.
> Voy en free ride, tengo bitcoins, y llevo una reforma de 40 mil aurelios en mi nuevo piso.
> 
> No fui de los primerísimos, lamentablemente me fijé en el hilo del bitcoin más tarde de lo que hubiera deseado.
> Pero simplemente seguí los consejos de los antiguos del lugar, es decir justamente lo contrario a lo que tú dices.



En free ride y con casa reformada y en la reserva algunos bitcoins? Pero cómo? 

Acá se habla que nuestro oider adquisitivo es falso, que es humo y que nunca podremos liquidar, que si puertas estrechas y tal.

Macho, ahorrate los detalles que le vas a dar un disgusto a los metaleros recalcitrantes, extendedores de fud y demás ralea. No ganan para tranquilizantes y somníferos.

Yo estoy viajando, viviendo mi vida, desembarazado totalmente de mis exobligaciones como funci desencantado, cuatro años que ya no estoy haciendo el canelo, libre cual pajarillo, pero esto entre tú y yo.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> mañana te lo cuento



Tú has pillado un crédito que devuelves con la nómina y luego vas sacando cantidades semanales para pagar la comida, con tarjeta btc, poco a poco sin que se note.

Así es la "vidorra" de los "millionarios" de BTC.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> A este todavía no le entra en la cabeza que el precio aparente no lo mueven "flujos de dinero" sino otras técnicas más escabrosas que están prohibidas en las bolsas reguladas. No hay reservas de dólares detrás de los movimientos.



A mi no me tiene que entrar nada en la cabeza; si tu sabes más que los demás, mi más sincera enhorabuena, puedes seguir pavoneándote.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi no me tiene que entrar nada en la cabeza; si tu sabes más que los demás, mi más sincera enhorabuena, puedes seguir pavoneándote. Yo con mis principios y mis ideas hasta el final.



La información de como operan los exchanges está ahí afuera. Es del dominio publico.

No entiendo qué clase de "principios" te obligan a negar esta realidad, a fantasear con chorros de $$$ que entran en los exchanges. Es el Principio de Infantilismo? se cura con el tiempo.


----------



## tolomeo (7 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Tú has pillado un crédito que devuelves con la nómina y luego vas sacando cantidades semanales para pagar la comida, con tarjeta btc, poco a poco sin que se note.
> 
> Así es la "vidorra" de los "millionarios" de BTC.




Llevas aquí más que Nico y no has comprado ni uno, así que no tienes ese "problema".
Por mi parte no te voy a contar nada más.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Por mi parte no te voy a contar nada más.



Porque serías objeto del ridículo.

Por cierto:



McMax dijo:


> yo ahora quiero sacar los bitcoins, pero cuando le doy a "Bitcoin XBT" no hace nada, y cuando carga en vez de salir la pantalla para elegir wallet... error 520 o 504





josema82 dijo:


> Ha petao bitfinex.com xDDDD
> 
> Justo cuando estaba transfiriendo de Kraken, me cago su madre....:: ::



Millonarios! :XX:


----------



## asilei (7 Dic 2017)

Diegales dijo:


> Actualizo.....
> 
> 
> Datos sacados de aqui: Bitcoin Is Now Crashing... | Zero Hedge




Hoy es un día histórico, pero no por el rally, sino por el estrés al que se está sometiendo todo el ecosistema. 

GDAX ha tenido un parón de 25 minutos






Bitfinex anuncia un ataque DNS






Ha caído 3.000 USD desde los 19.200 USD pero aún y así estaba 30% por encima de la apertura del dia.

Con todo este volumen la Blockchain esta trabajando a 1 bloque cada 9:30 min llenos hasta arriba. 

Y la capitalización por la nubes claro...


> With a market cap of around $250 billion, Bitcoin is bigger than Proctor & Gamble and approaching the size of Wal-Mart as the 12 biggest 'company' in the S&P 500.


----------



## Arctic (7 Dic 2017)

hydra69 dijo:


> Pues cómpralos antes de que no te acepten como medio de pago tus bit"coins".)



Y todavía te ríes. Eso es bueno. Yo si fuese tú o el otro parguela de arriba, no podría vivir. Años aquí viendolas venir y meando contra el viento por un miserable salario de CM mientras pasa la oportunidad de vuestras vidas. 
Lo dicho, no pierdas ese humor.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Y todavía te ríes. Eso es bueno. Yo si fuese tú o el otro parguela de arriba, no podría vivir. Años aquí viendolas venir y meando contra el viento por un miserable salario de CM mientras pasa la oportunidad de vuestras vidas.
> Lo dicho, no pierdas ese humor.



Bla bla bla... tu vida con BTC es la misma mierda que sin BTC. Tu wallet no te sirve para nada ni aunque la pantallita marque 1.000.000 de Mortadelos.


----------



## asilei (7 Dic 2017)

Estamos hablando de un volumen de 17,600,300,000 USD en las ultimas 24h, con esta presión los spreads entre exchanges con diferentes FIAT son brutales, ahora mismo entre los 5 exchanges de mayor volumen ¡¡¡ diferencias de 4.000 USD !!!


```
Exchange	Cambio		Volumen 24h		Precio USD
BitMEX		BTC/USD 	** $4,735,830,000 	$16,351.00 	 	
Coincheck	BTC/JPY 	** $2,178,280,000 	$16,828.20 	 	
Bitfinex	BTC/USD 	$2,140,560,000 		$15,529.00 	 	
Bithumb		BTC/KRW 	$1,916,850,000 		$19,495.60 	 	
GDAX		BTC/USD 	$1,426,220,000 		$17,293.70
```
Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 20:02 ----------

Para no perder la perspectiva, evolución de volumen diario en BTC

Volumen 24H
Nov 2016: 12M USD
Nov 2017: 1.200M USD
6 Dic 2017: 9.000M USD
7 Dic 2017: 17.803M USD

*Hoy ha Doblado el volumen de Ayer
*

Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2017)

'Si todo está bajo control, es que no estás yendo al límite.'

No es malo que BTC salga de la zona de confort.

Hoy a BTC le han probado con unos movimientos de cash que, quizás, solo quizás, el día de mañana sean calderilla. Hoy se han movido más de 1 millón de BTCs, el 6% más o menos del total disponible (Y que realmente es más, porque hay BTCs perdidos e innacessibles, podríamos estar hablando del 8%). 

Simplemente es saber la cantidad de dinero mundial y ver cuanta se mueve al día en porcentaje y comparar.

Si nos dicen todo esto hace un año habríamos flipado. Pero la realidad muchas veces supera a la ficción.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hoy a BTC le han probado con unos movimientos de cash que, quizás, solo quizás, el día de mañana sean calderilla. Hoy se han movido más de 1 millón de BTCs, el 6% más o menos del total disponible (Y que realmente es más, porque hay BTCs perdidos e innacessibles, podríamos estar hablando del 8%).



Ilústrate un poco, tontaco.

_La recompra de un activo financiero poco después de haberlo
vendido se denomina "venta ficticia". _

Wash trade - Wikipedia​


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Demasiado es eso, muchos mismos bitcoins habrán ido y vuelto, por gente que hace trading intradía.










Wash trade - definition and meaning - Market Business News








Spoofing manipulation


----------



## barborico (7 Dic 2017)

Joo, no vamos a tener corrección por debajo de 10k?

¿Y que hago yo con el btc que he vendido a 10k para recomprar más abajo?

Bueno, me lo gastaré en dronjas, putes y una maple leaf. Amargo consuelo, en fin

Jódete reputin


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Y que hago yo con el btc que he vendido a 10k para recomprar más abajo?



En el planeta Tether seguirá durmiendo el sueño de los justos mientras tu vida sigue igual de anodina que de costumbre.

Eres un genio de las finanzas mal apreciado.


----------



## barborico (7 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> ...



Jojojojo cuidado con esos espumarrajos de la boca que son corrosivos ::


----------



## aventurero artritico (7 Dic 2017)

alguien me explica como funciona la compraventa de bitcoin? hay liquidez o no? te hacen efectiva la venta?

estuve apunto de comprar 4 duros en 400$ pero fue tan complicado que desisti.


----------



## Astrako (7 Dic 2017)

Buenas tardes foreros.
*
Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo (John Davidson Rockefeller)*

Existe una cierta polémica sobre esta frase. Algunos se la atribuyen a John Davidson Rockefeller y otros a Joseph P. Kennedy. Incluso no está claro si la historia es real o sólo una leyenda inventada.

Ninguna de estas dos cosas me parecen importantes. Da igual quién la dijo o incluso si realmente se dijo o no.

Lo verdaderamente importante es entender el significado de la frase y aplicarlo a la hora de la verdad:

El “limpiabotas” no es un señor que limpia botas sino el conjunto de personas que no están acostumbrados a invertir su dinero, y da exactamente igual que sean limpiabotas, dependientes de comercio, ingenieros nucleares, cirujanos prestigiosos, contables o bailarines.

La Bolsa sí puede ser la Bolsa, pero también los inmuebles, el oro, los cuadros, los bonos del Tesoro o los sellos. Es decir cualquier cosa que sea una inversión o que sea susceptible de ser vista como tal por la mayoría de la población.

Por tanto creo que la forma correcta de leer esta frase es:

“Cuando la mayoría de la gente que no está acostumbrada a invertir invierte en X (sea lo que sea) y habla del tema como si llevaran toda la vida haciéndolo entonces es muy posible que estemos ante una burbuja en X, y de ser así estaríamos en un momento muy malo para comprar y muy bueno para vender”.
Una situación como la que describe esta frase se produjo durante la burbuja de internet en los años 1.999-2.000. Mucha gente que no había invertido nunca en Bolsa metió todo su dinero o una gran parte de él en compañías de internet que no sabía a qué se dedicaban ni si ganaban dinero o no lo hacían (la mayoría de ellas estaban en pérdidas y no tenían previsión de ganar dinero en el futuro).

También se produjo durante la burbuja inmobiliaria que comenzó a estallar en 2007. En este caso lo que compraban los “limpiabotas” no eran acciones sino pisos, pero la validez de la frase se mantiene íntegramente.

Y situaciones similares pueden darse, y se darán en el futuro, con cualquier otro activo de inversión o bien susceptible de ser considerado como una inversión (oro, arte, coleccionables, materia primas, etc.) por la mayor parte de la población en un momento dado si se producen las circunstancias oportunas.

Esta frase no describe lo peligrosa que puede llegar a ser la Bolsa sino lo peligrosa que puede llegar a ser cualquier inversión, sea la que sea.

Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo (John Davidson Rockefeller) | Frases famosas | Frases famosas


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Dic 2017)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> alguien me explica como funciona la compraventa de bitcoin? hay liquidez o no? te hacen efectiva la venta?
> 
> estuve apunto de comprar 4 duros en 400$ pero fue tan complicado que desisti.



Cuando cotizaba a 400 no era nada complicado, ni siquiera cuando estaba a dos cifras, era complicado antes de eso, que no había exchanges y se intercambiaba en una plataforma de un juego de rol o que te fiaras de una transacción con un fulano de internet, que ahí lo conocí yo y no entré por no saber de la clave privada ni nada y no entender inglés y aunque lo veia muy claro, dudaba en entrar, aun así no me quejo, un argentino anónimo me instruyó, pero no sabia siquiera mecanografía y se me hacía tedioso preguntar, todo una odisea para mi.

Luego cuando ya me decidí y sabia "algo", mas lo que aprendi de este foro de Mojón, muyuu, y algún otro forero desaparecido ya habia exchanges y demás y tenias cierta seguridad.

Yo hace mucho que no compro y no aconsejo comprar en este momento de rally, allá cada cual, pero las instrucciones básicas son fáciles:

Abrirte una cuenta en un exchange con liquidez bitfinex, bitstamp, y registro de datos que pidan y te dan un numero de cuenta y cuando llegue la pasta, ya abres tus ordenes que creas pertinente. Una vez comprados crea una billetera y haz retirada(withrath o algo asi) tan pronto como puedas.

También tienes localbitcoin y quedar con uno de forma presencial que a buen seguro puedas además aprender algo...


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Dic 2017)

va a vender su puta madre..... 

si quieres bitcoins, a rascarse el bolsillo chaval.

Bitcoin $16.331.60


----------



## aventurero artritico (7 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> va a vender su puta madre.....
> 
> si quieres bitcoins, a rascarse el bolsillo chaval.
> 
> Bitcoin $16.331.60



una puta mierda quiero yo una monedita de esas por 16000$


----------



## Arctic (7 Dic 2017)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> una puta mierda quiero yo una monedita de esas por 16000$



Y para qué preguntas cómo se compran? Creías que hay un precio más barato para monguers?


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Dic 2017)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> A partir del 10 se abrirán cortos masivos desde usa y bajará a 100000
> Al yiempo




Para abrir cortos primero tienen que abrir largos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> va a vender su puta madre.....
> 
> si quieres bitcoins, a rascarse el bolsillo chaval.
> 
> Bitcoin $16.331.60


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Demasiado es eso, muchos mismos bitcoins habrán ido y vuelto, por gente que hace trading intradía.



Si, está claro que a veces no hablas con 100% de precisión y se te echan encima. :fiufiu:

Vamos a dejarlo en 'el equivalente a'. 

Yo tengo la teoría de que el hater de BTC, realmente adora el BTC, pero se da asco a si mismo por no poder tenerlo. Algo asi como la teoría de que la gente muy homófoba realmente es homosexual, por el mismo motivo.

Quiero decir, si BTC es una mierda, y tu consideras que es una mierda... ¿para que insistir tanto? No lo entiendo.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Dic 2017)

Alguno de este hilo se va a ahogar en su propia bilis XDD


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> va a vender su puta madre.....
> 
> si quieres bitcoins, a rascarse el bolsillo chaval.
> 
> Bitcoin $16.331.60



¿Dónde ves esos precios? Ni Bitstamp ni Bitfinex, y el único que parece dar por encima de los 16k es GDAX.

Y sí, va a vender supu. Desde abril de 2013 que ando agarrado a mis bitcoñas como una garrapata.

En otro orden de cosas repetición de un mensaje enviado tiempo atrás que entre bilis y bilis de tixel e Ignousuario Norar ha pasado desapercibido:


Un hamijo matemático que está más puesto que yo en esto de las criptomonedas me hizo una introducción para dummies a los distintos forks de las bitcoñas y sus razones, con especial hincapié en lo mucho que le mola ETH. ¿Qué opinión os merece ETH con respecto al Bitcoin primigenio? Tal y como me lo describió confieso que me tienta la idea de meter algunos lereles ahí dentro, aunque viendo estas últimas noticias sobre Sidechains y Lightning Network igual el ETH se queda obsoleto. Relacionado con esos parches y actualizaciones al Bitcoin, ¿Algún detalle sobre qué es cada una de estas cosas?



Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Brutal pumpazo, brutal.
> A este paso llegamos a los 100.000 $ a finales de 2018.
> Y no hay que olvidar lo que viene en los próximos meses:
> 
> ...



¿Cuál es vuestra burbuja.info y portal de noticias para estar al día de las noticias bitcoñeras y no perder el hilo de lo que se cuece? Me parece una cantidad tremenda de información la que hay que procesar...

Para terminar, con todo lo que está pasando estos días, y al margen de la cotización, ¿Qué opinión os merece el futuro del bitcoin? ¿Finalmente controlado por alguna empresa o confederación de mineros asociados? ¿Quedará relegado a reserva para emplear los ahorros pero no como algo que pueda usarse en transacciones frecuentes y el día a día? ¿Será superado por alguna otra altcoin con mejor código y medios? ¿Finalmente implementado como moneda cotidiana en pagos o hasta nóminas?

No gano para palomitas, y encima nominalmente hablando hasta cash-out, me estoy forrando.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

Yo vi un vídeo en youtube que el web bot, que es un programa predictivo de tendencias de bolsa que tiene un porcentaje de acierto brutal, había hecho la predicción de 14000 dólares entre Febrero y Marzo 2018. Entonces parecía irreal. A día 7 de diciembre de 2017 el precio del Bitcoin alcanzó los 16000 dólares...


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo vi un vídeo en youtube que el web bot, que es un programa predictivo de tendencias de bolsa que tiene un porcentaje de acierto brutal, había hecho la predicción de 14000 dólares entre Febrero y Marzo 2018. Entonces parecía irreal. A día 7 de diciembre de 2017 el precio del Bitcoin alcanzó los 16000 dólares...



¿Algún otro bot o gurú bitcoñero se acerca a las predicciones de John McAfee y su millón de USD por bitcoña para 2020? Por ir calculando cuándo me podría jubilar anticipadamente y vivir sin trabajar lo que me quedase de existencia 

Yo sí creo factible que para finales de 2018 estemos sobre los 100k.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Dic 2017)

El exchange Happycoins me ha enviado 200 euros de prueba a la direccion de la wallet de exodus que les he dado y un dia mas tarde la wallet no tiene nada y eso que la he re-escaneado para refrescarla. Los de Happycoins me dicen que no hay problema, me dan un enlance de btc que segun ellos prueba que la transaccion ha pasado. Alguiien sabe que mas se puede hacer? no es una gran suma pero me preocupa que mi exchange no me pueda enviar bitcoins.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Boom: Twitter




¿ Qué quiere decir con lo de "clear" ?


----------



## sirpask (7 Dic 2017)

13 de julio de 2017 (2000$):








Si es que iban dando señales por todos los lados, jeje.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Dic 2017)

Recuerdo que el año pasado por estas fechas el BTC estaba a casi 1.000 pipazos, y como es habitual al llegar el fin de año, la gente hace balance. Había una especie de gurú bitcoñero anglosajón, llamado Vinny Lingham que como os decía hizo balance a finales de 2016 y dijo su pronóstico: BTC a 3.000 $ a finales de 2017. Y la gente dió por válida la previsión, porque se ve que el Vinny ya acertó en otros años el precio.

Pues bien ya ha pasado ese año y no solamente hemos llegado a los 3.000 $, es que ya estamos en los 16.000 $. Si hace un año hubiera venido un andoba al floro y nos hubiera dicho "yo creo que el BTC estará a 16.000 $ a finales de 2017" lo hubiéramos corrido a gorrazos, le hubiéramos dicho "anda tira a pastar, chalao". Y sin embargo ha ocurrido, está ocurriendo chavales.

Por eso ahora mismo no me parecería descabellado ver el BTC a 100.000 $ a finales de 2018, las subidas de 100 en 100 son historia, ahora la cosa se mueve de mil en mil.

Habrá corrección como es obvio, pero creo que la tendencia está clara. Además todo esto se está viralizando, solo hay que comparar cómo estaba el floro hace 1 año, donde solo había un puto hilo del BTC, y compararlo con el ahora, donde hay tropecientos hilos del BTC y cada día se abren más, y eso en el principal, si nos vamos al subfloro inversiones vemos que las criptomonedas han tomado el protagonismo total, a nadie le interesa ya la bolsa, ni la vivienda, ni el oro ni su puta madre, ahora todo gira entorno al BTC.

Y como he dicho antes vamos a ver un 2018 muy especial por el tema de las mejoras que ya están desarrollando en testnets.

Yo todavía no puedo dejar de trabajar pero si se cumple lo que yo pienso, igual dentro de 1 año sí.


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

Misterio dijo:


> Bueno despues de una buena experiencia con Litecoin hoy me he pasado definitivamente al BTC, una humilde aportación claro ya que cuando uno esta casado y tiene hijos por muy claras que veas las cosas no te la juegas.



Pues no jugarsela metiendo ahora en btc no se como se come


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Si es que iban dando *señales* por todos los lados, jeje.



El término correcto es "instrucciones". Obedezcan como corderitos.


----------



## Arctic (7 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Si hace un año hubiera venido un andoba al floro y nos hubiera dicho "yo creo que el BTC estará a 16.000 $ a finales de 2017" lo hubiéramos corrido a gorrazos, le hubiéramos dicho "anda tira a pastar, chalao". Y sin embargo ha ocurrido, está ocurriendo chavales.



No ha pasado un año, pero para mi tiene el mismo mérito. En aquella época estabamos a 1.500
Mira el post de dunlop, creo que es el sexto del hilo. Un fenómeno. Hoy mismo le he escrito para cumplir con lo que le dije. 


Urgente: Bitcoin to the moon


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> No ha pasado un año, pero para mi tiene el mismo mérito. En aquella época estabamos a 1.500
> Mira el post de dunlop, creo que es el sexto del hilo. Un fenómeno. Hoy mismo le he escrito para cumplir con lo que le dije.
> 
> 
> Urgente: Bitcoin to the moon



Jojojo qué tienes pensado comprarle? Regálale un pase a un spa jacuzzi en su ciudad.


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

Va a ser una lección cojonuda este pump para muchos. Anda tododios frotandose los ojos ante esta muestra de manipulación nunca vista en este mundo. No hay dios que se la crea, ni los mismos poseedores. Hasta ellos hablan de corrección pero creo que no se dan mucha cuanta de hasta donde, hablan de 50%. Eso son las rebajas del corte ingles, en esto va a ser el aperitivo.
No hay nada nuevo en bitcoin, y lo que hay son todo malas noticias y aquí andamos petando los ath a lo bestia. Esta va a ser la fiesta final de muchos "millonarios" que nunca han tenido nada y ahora se van a dar cuenta. Otra cosa es ilógica, y aunque el mercado puede regirse por la sinrazon, solo puede hacerlo temporalmente.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2017)

Manipulación nunca vista fue cuando justo antes de que saliera Bitcoin Gold, la misma noche antes, algunos movieron buena parte del dinero de BTC a BCH para luego por supuesto volver a travasarlo todo de vuelta a BTC, metiéndole un pump al BCH pues eso, nunca visto.

Y alguno nos vendió que eso era la hostia y que el mercado por fin se estaba dando cuenta de cual era la moneda buena y la mala.

Unas semanas después, aqui estamos.

De nada.


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

Y por cierto el mempool con record también, 150.000 tx a la espera. Cuando baje el pump va a ser la caña.

Esto son fundamentales, y el resto es mierda. El oro digital que cuesta moverlo más que el físico.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 23:23 ----------

Cuando alguien grite fuego y te dirijas a la salida, estate seguro de que no está bloqueada. Pero en unos meses podeís decir lo millonarios que eraís y las salvajadas que ganabaís en el mes. Aysss.


----------



## Pirro (7 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Sobre lo último que dices supongo que va dirigido al usuario que tengo ignorado que ha comentado antes de ti.
> 
> No lo decía a malas, sólo que podía dar lugar a confusión el dato que dabas.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin ha tenido correcciones brutales a lo largo de su corta historia. Quién entró en el hype de diciembre de 2013 estuvo a pérdidas casi 3 años, si bien, quién fue listo entendió la naturaleza de lo que tenía entre manos y holdeo. 

Más pronto o más tarde habrá una corrección brusca que establecerá una base sobre la que seguir creciendo pero que dejará a unos cuantos financieramente escaldados. Pueden ser los que están entrando ahora, pueden ser los que entren dentro de un año, pero alguien, siempre, acaba pagando.

Esto no significa que Bitcoin sea una estafa piramidal como sostienen los haters intoxicadores que pululan por el foro, pues aquí nadie garantiza ninguna rentabilidad y si te van mal las cosas, pues te jodes y lo asimilas. 

A lo que quiero llegar es que Bitcoin es probablemente uno de los mejores inventos de la historia, y recién empiezan a atisbarse las implicaciones que tendrá en el desarrollo de la humanidad la creación de dinero no estatal y descentralizado. Y sin duda tiene un futuro brillante, pero tampoco es una piedra filosofal financiera que garantice rendimientos a sus poseedores.

Cautela amigos. Y los más viejos del lugar a disfrutar las ganancias. Yo me daré más de un homenaje.


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> No ha pasado un año, pero para mi tiene el mismo mérito. En aquella época estabamos a 1.500
> Mira el post de dunlop, creo que es el sexto del hilo. Un fenómeno. Hoy mismo le he escrito para cumplir con lo que le dije.
> 
> 
> Urgente: Bitcoin to the moon



Coño ya no me acordaba, justo gracias a ese hilo es que por fin me decidí a comprar Btc. Un saludo y gracias a los participantes de los primeros mensajes!


----------



## p_pin (7 Dic 2017)

El de la predicción de BTC a 40.000$??

Acertó, ya los consiguió en un exchange (no se si será un troleo, puesto 400 de exchange, viene con **** que son los que no se suelen tener en cuenta de cara a las "cuentas oficiales"):







------------------



PD: Para los amargaos del hilo, unos minutos musicales

[youtube]qLwVbUQGLJw[/youtube]


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y por cierto el mempool con record también, 150.000 tx a la espera. Cuando baje el pump va a ser la caña.
> 
> Esto son fundamentales, y el resto es mierda. El oro digital que cuesta moverlo más que el físico.




El mempool por las nubes es la mejor prueba del perfecto funcionamiento de la red Bitcoin. A pesar de tener unas comisiones relativamente altas sobra gente dispuesto a pagarlas.

En cambio, bcash la gente no lo usa ni con comisiones gratis.


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Bitcoin ha tenido correcciones brutales a lo largo de su corta historia. Quién entró en el hype de diciembre de 2013 estuvo a pérdidas casi 3 años, si bien, quién fue listo entendió la naturaleza de lo que tenía entre manos y holdeo.
> 
> Más pronto o más tarde habrá una corrección brusca que establecerá una base sobre la que seguir creciendo pero que dejará a unos cuantos financieramente escaldados. Pueden ser los que están entrando ahora, pueden ser los que entren dentro de un año, pero alguien, siempre, acaba pagando.
> 
> ...



Claro que btc se ha convertido en una estafa piramidal, y además de las de libro, de las que lo que tienes vale teoricamente pero en la práctica es caca de vaca con 0 utilidad, 0 fundamentales, no funciona o lo hace mal y son todo promesas.
Y claro que bitcoin es de los mejores inventos de la humanidad, eso creo que lo tenemos todos claro aquí, no hacen falta obviedades, pero btc se parece a bitcoin lo que un huevo a una castaña. Los que no os habeís enterado, os enterareís, no lo dudes.
Y los que vais en el barco btc vaís en el mismo que van morgan stanley, el santander, jp morgan y el resto de la manada que era el objetivo contra el que luchaba bitcoin. Vaís bien acompañados.


----------



## Arctic (7 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Jojojo qué tienes pensado comprarle? Regálale un pase a un spa jacuzzi en su ciudad.



Yo había pensado algo inolvidable y que resuma los grandes momentos de este hilo:
Una excursión a Lugo en un Chevy a 95 por hora.


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

Ya no contesto subnormalidades porque no quiero acabar subnormal como el que dice que la mempool tenga 200.000 tx atascadas es el funcionamiento normal y bueno. Despues de las comisiones de 15$ normales, ahora tambien celebraremos los ath de la mempool atascada.
El ath está en 220.000 tx atascadas, quizá tengamos ath en las proximas horas.
Otro ath será el de las comisiomes, 44,35$/kb


----------



## Pirro (7 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Claro que btc se ha convertido en una estafa piramidal, y además de las de libro, de las que lo que tienes vale teoricamente pero en la práctica es caca de vaca con 0 utilidad, 0 fundamentales, no funciona o lo hace mal y son todo promesas.
> Y claro que bitcoin es de los mejores inventos de la humanidad, eso creo que lo tenemos todos claro aquí, no hacen falta obviedades, pero btc se parece a bitcoin lo que un huevo a una castaña. Los que no os habeís enterado, os enterareís, no lo dudes.
> Y los que vais en el barco btc vaís en el mismo que van morgan stanley, el santander, jp morgan y el resto de la manada que era el objetivo contra el que luchaba bitcoin. Vaís bien acompañados.



Pero BitcoinCrash no. Es una creación sublime de seres nobles y bondadosos que buscan lo mejor para la humanidad ::


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A pesar de tener unas comisiones relativamente altas sobra gente dispuesto a pagarlas.



Los fundadores de este timo, que están detrás de los exchanges, nunca han pagado un céntimo por sus millones de BTCs. Su comisión es exactamente cero. Las compras y recompras que se hacen a sí mismos para subir la cotización y atraer Himbersores con dinero de verdad que les paguen la estampita a precio de Unobtainium se lo compensa con creces.


----------



## tixel (7 Dic 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Pero BitcoinCrash no. Es una creación sublime de seres nobles y bondadosos que buscan lo mejor para la humanidad ::



Exactamente como era bitcoin al principio. Cuando ya tengas claro eso te sigo explicando.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 23:47 ----------

Y dice aqui un subnormal que la gente está dispuesta a pagar las comisiones a pesar de ser altas. No peazo subnormal, a la gente no el quedan más cojones que pagarlas si quieren simplemente meter lo que compraron en su monedero


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

Os explico el funcionamiento de la cotización, es muy sencillo.

Supongamos que el "bid" del BTC está a $10.000 en este momento. Una ballena - el propio exchange - saca un gran volumen de "bids" a 10.100. Los corderitos, temerosos de que la ballena acapare las compras, suben su "bid" a $10.200. En ese momento la ballena cancela su orden de compra y vende a $10.200 a los corderitos. Ha manipulado el mercado para ganar $200 por BTC en virtud de su falso movimiento. Lo mismo en las recompras para recuperar los BTCs vendidos a mejor precio. Así hasta que reviente.


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Dic 2017)

os la dedico tixel y Ignusuario Norar 

Bitcoin (BTC)
$17.431.50 USD (24.40%) 


Frank Sinatra Fly Me To The Moon - YouTube

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 00:03 ----------




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Os explico el funcionamiento de la cotización, es muy sencillo.
> 
> Supongamos que el "bid" del BTC está a $10.000 en este momento. Una ballena - el propio exchange - saca un gran volumen de "bids" a 10.100. Los corderitos, temerosos de que la ballena acapare las compras, suben su "bid" a $10.200. En ese momento la ballena cancela su orden de compra y vende a $10.200 a los corderitos. Ha manipulado el mercado para ganar $200 por BTC en virtud de su falso movimiento. Lo mismo en las recompras para recuperar los BTCs vendidos a mejor precio. Así hasta que reviente.


----------



## Arctic (8 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya no contesto subnormalidades porque no quiero acabar subnormal como el que dice que la mempool tenga 200.000 tx atascadas es el funcionamiento normal y bueno. Despues de las comisiones de 15$ normales, ahora tambien celebraremos los ath de la mempool atascada.
> El ath está en 220.000 tx atascadas, quizá tengamos ath en las proximas horas.
> Otro ath será el de las comisiomes, 44,35$/kb



De momento ya hacen falta 13 de tus joyas para comprar un bitcoin. Con la pasta que has palmado podrías estar pagando comisiones de 15$ varias veces al día durante años, pero tú sigue haciendonos las cuentas a los demás que nos interesan mucho.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

Es el viejo truco de vender en una subasta con un compinche que mete pujas falsas para azuzar a los compradores y llevar el precio a donde quiere. El exchange es a la vez subastero, compinche y dueño de la subasta. Qué puede salir mal? Si además imprime su propio dinero, como Bitfinex, negocio redondo.


----------



## remonster (8 Dic 2017)

Que risas me estoy echando con Reputón-Ignusuario. Luego dicen que están aquí para proteger a pardillos...

El pataleo infantil de este envidioso es antológico. Que mala es la envidia. Eso sí...el karma es supercabronazo...

Ahora a esperar que pete hasta $10.000 y se pongan la medalla de "ya lo dije".

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 00:36 ----------




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Es el viejo truco de vender en una subasta con un compinche que mete pujas falsas para azuzar a los compradores y llevar el precio a donde quiere. El exchange es a la vez subastero, compinche y dueño de la subasta. Qué puede salir mal? Si además imprime su propio dinero, como Bitfinex, negocio redondo.



Pues los que hemos vendido algo nos han dado leuros constantes y sonantes. Confundes tus deseos con la realidad...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Pues los que hemos vendido algo nos han dado leuros constantes y sonantes. Confundes tus deseos con la realidad...



Se te nota. Por eso sigues partiéndote los lomos en tu ancianidad y dando charlas simplonas y soporíferas a audiencias de mirada bovina. Tu vida es hoy la misma mierda que era antes del btc, sino más.


----------



## Divad (8 Dic 2017)

Obduliez dijo:


> Ya hay abuelos comprando, por ejemplo yo mismo.





remonster dijo:


> Que risas me estoy echando con Reputón-Ignusuario. Luego dicen que están aquí para proteger a pardillos...
> 
> El pataleo infantil de este envidioso es antológico. Que mala es la envidia. Eso sí...el karma es supercabronazo...
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Qué se trague otro las corridas de la fiesta!


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Se te nota. Por eso sigues partiéndote los lomos en tu ancianidad y dando charlas simplonas y soporíferas a audiencias de mirada bovina. Tu vida es hoy la misma mierda que era antes del btc, sino más.



Creo que eres el tío más tonto del foro, esa gente ya ha resuelto su vida con creces y vienes aquí a hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Creo que eres el tío más tonto del foro, esa gente ya ha resuelto su vida con creces y vienes aquí a hacer el ridículo.



Quizás los haya, pero los personajillos de siempre que siguen posteando las baravatas de siempre en el foro no se encuentran entre ellos,. Siguen tan tan frustrados como el primer día buscando su mísera dosis de aprobación como cualquier pobre de caretera y de espíritu.


----------



## asilei (8 Dic 2017)

Los 16.000 USD fulminados en bitstamp. Siguiente murazo en los 19.000 USD

https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/

Si tan fácil es manipular el precio, ¿porque no lo hacían antes? ¿Que tontos, no?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Los 16.000 USD fulminados en bitstamp. Siguiente murazo en los 19.000 USD
> 
> https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/
> 
> Si tan fácil es manipular el precio, ¿porque no lo hacían antes? ¿Que tontos, no?



Lo llevan haciendo siempre, pero al ser los incrementos porcentuales la composición de precios es exponencial, función que solo da el cante al final.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (8 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya no contesto subnormalidades porque no quiero acabar subnormal como el que dice que la mempool tenga 200.000 tx atascadas es el funcionamiento normal y bueno. Despues de las comisiones de 15$ normales, ahora tambien celebraremos los ath de la mempool atascada.
> El ath está en 220.000 tx atascadas, quizá tengamos ath en las proximas horas.
> Otro ath será el de las comisiomes, 44,35$/kb



Y por que nadie me contesta a lo del problema de la dificultad cuadratica en la verificacion de inputs en las transacciones?. Este hipotetico problema no resuelto, podria bloquear todos los nodos de bitcoincash en un instante futuro.

Si lo que dijo Mojón es cierto, y la callada continua como respuesta ante mi pregunta, considero que en cuanto bitcoin cash tenga los bloques medio llenos se le van a petar los nodos en cascada.

Un simple "no lo se", me vale como respuesta. O un "ese problema no existe, te han engañado" tambien.

Tambien puede ser que ya hallas contestado y se me haya pasado la respuesta. Estoy en un pueblo con cobertura 2G y me va como el culo el tapatalk. Si es ese el caso, mis disculpas.


Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leovigildo (8 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Qué se trague otro las corridas de la fiesta!



Si compran, porque compran algo que no es tangible ni está respaldado por nada, y son solo bits en un monitor, que son tulipanes del s.XXI y demás blaoblao.

Si venden, es por salirse de un maquiavélico y perverso esquema de Ponzi y para endosarle el marrón a otro.

Sois un *COÑAZO *joder. Con soltar de vez en cuando un rebuzno tiene un pase, pero un día tras día 24h/365 de verdad que no lo entiendo. Son ganas de perder el tiempo sabiendo que ni os vamos a convencer ni nos váis a convencer. ¿Qué otro fin os motiva a estar aquí más allá de tocar los cojones y emponzoñar un foro que ya está en sus estertores? ¿Tan grande es la envidia y la rabia? ¿Son tal vez esos míseros 0.20€ por post? Ya canta encima que vaya un usuario detrás de otro. Casi hasta parecen multis o coordinados. 

Es un ascazo ver como los derroteros del hilo interesantes se ven truncados por mongoloides excretando mensajes como ese. A ver si se les deja de citar y se les pone en el ignore, que es gratis.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Los fundadores de este timo, que están detrás de los exchanges, nunca han pagado un céntimo por sus millones de BTCs. Su comisión es exactamente cero. Las compras y recompras que se hacen a sí mismos para subir la cotización y atraer Himbersores con dinero de verdad que les paguen la estampita a precio de Unobtainium se lo compensa con creces.



Eso no pasa con la volsa de bolares tradicional y el mercado del oro?.

Hablo desde la mas profunda ignorancia. Desconozco esos mercados. Pero no se que mecanismo pueden tener para garantizar que esas manipulaciones no se producen en ellos

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nailuj2000 (8 Dic 2017)

A lo mejor no quedaría mal un texto como este (seguro que lo mejoráis) en las firmas:

Mensaje para quienes andan buscando información: Hay algunos por aquí que van diciendo que el btc es una estafa, un tulipán, que no se os ocurra comprar, que la burbuja va a estallar. Es posible que lleven razón, pero el hecho es que llevan diciendo lo mismo desde que el btc cotizaba a50$. Juzgad vosotros mismos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Eso no pasa con la volsa de bolares tradicional y el mercado del oro?.
> 
> Hablo desde la mas profunda ignorancia. Desconozco esos mercados. Pero no se que mecanismo pueden tener para garantizar que esas manipulaciones no se producen en ellos
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Wash trading FAQ

En los mercados regulados el wash trading es delito.


----------



## racional (8 Dic 2017)

Que entre tanto dinero tan rápiodo es porque los bancos tienen que estar comprando.


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Que entre tanto dinero tan rápiodo es porque los bancos tienen que estar comprando.



yo he pensado lo mismo, o los de los futuros esos


----------



## Divad (8 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Los 16.000 USD fulminados en bitstamp. Siguiente murazo en los 19.000 USD
> 
> https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/
> 
> Si tan fácil es manipular el precio, ¿porque no lo hacían antes? ¿Que tontos, no?



Siempre han estado, solo que ahora que más países y bancos se están metiendo... necesitan un beicon de distracción mientras los amos van tejiendo su red...

Tema mítico: Rusia, China, Venezuela, Japón, España,... Se pasarán a las criptomonedas $DOLAR$ (FIAT) RIP

Cuando entre al escenario el fiduciario con sus futuros y demás mierdas... veremos un hartar de reír y lloros por aquí... 




Leovigildo dijo:


> Si compran, porque compran algo que no es tangible ni está respaldado por nada, y son solo bits en un monitor, que son tulipanes del s.XXI y demás blaoblao.
> 
> Si venden, es por salirse de un maquiavélico y perverso esquema de Ponzi y para endosarle el marrón a otro.
> 
> ...



A mi el amo no me paga, pero quedo bajo su falda para cuando den el pistoletazo de salida 

El club bitcoñero se cerró a finales del 2016, las gacelas que están entrando se creen que van a sacar una rentabilidad superior a cualquier crypto... y como ya he dicho se llevarán una desagradable sorpresa.

Si te gusta Bitcoin por ser la primera crypto, por tener las comisiones más altas, la más lenta, la que dice que hace y está haciendo y no hace nada, la que más recursos energéticos está consumiendo,... entra... adelante!

Si lo que quieres es rentabilidad
Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com



racional dijo:


> Que entre tanto dinero tan rápiodo es porque los bancos tienen que estar comprando.



Hay ballenas que no son solo bancos, si llevas poco tiempo no has visto lo trucado que está... Ahora con la intervención del fiduciario pasará más desapercibido, pero igual veremos lo mismo de siempre full verde y rojo regando criptolandia :XX:8:


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> De momento ya hacen falta 13 de tus joyas para comprar un bitcoin. Con la pasta que has palmado podrías estar pagando comisiones de 15$ varias veces al día durante años, pero tú sigue haciendonos las cuentas a los demás que nos interesan mucho.



Aun no perdí ni un puto duro, si tuviese los btc no tendría más de lo que tengo, puede que hoy entre en perdidas con respecto a tenerlos en btc, pero lo doy por muy bueno. Todo lo que tengo se puede mover, si tuviese btc estaría preocupado.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 01:49 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Los 16.000 USD fulminados en bitstamp. Siguiente murazo en los 19.000 USD
> 
> https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/
> 
> Si tan fácil es manipular el precio, ¿porque no lo hacían antes? ¿Que tontos, no?



Es que ahora tienen padrinos gordos, que hay que explicaros todo, tontines. Y utilizan el dinero para sobornaros, es a lo que están acostumbrados y ya ves lo bien que sigue funcionando.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 01:54 ----------




fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Y por que nadie me contesta a lo del problema de la dificultad cuadratica en la verificacion de inputs en las transacciones?. Este hipotetico problema no resuelto, podria bloquear todos los nodos de bitcoincash en un instante futuro.
> 
> Si lo que dijo Mojón es cierto, y la callada continua como respuesta ante mi pregunta, considero que en cuanto bitcoin cash tenga los bloques medio llenos se le van a petar los nodos en cascada.
> 
> ...



Eso ya se contesto. Ese problema no existe, era otro de los tantos cuentos de core. 
Ya se han hecho hasta pruebas con bloques de 1Gb con ordenadores con 16Gb de RAM y un quadcore y se va a incrementar el tamaño a 32Mb en Mayo. Hay 6 equipos de desarrollo y los de ABC ya sacaron el roadmap para el año que viene y los de Unlimited creo que por ahí andaban. Hay bastantes mejoras a corto plazo, la primera que yo sepa es Enero en que cambian el formato de la dirección por otro que detecta mejor los errores, es mucho más rápido de decodificar, tiene una mejora con los QR alfanuméricos o algo así y alguna cosilla más.
En cash hay movimiento, poco miedo a hard forks y muchas ganas de que sea implantado en los comercios para lo que se suponía que iba a valer bitcoin, pagarlo todo.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 02:42 ----------

Ostias, el marketcap por 450 mil millones, la mitad del PIB de España, de eso el btc se papea el solito más de 300 mil, que es casi el PIB de Austria y más que el Dinamarca en humo. Esto va a ser el ostiazo .com 2.0 ahora que tanto se lleva llamar a todo así. Los de Terra también pensaban que tenían oro, mientras los de Google no los conocía ni su abuela, y fijate como acabó el cuento.
Estaís acojonados los que teniaís que estar de fiesta e invitando a todo dios. Ya hablaís de corrección, resignandose a comersela, ¿o aquí nadie toma beneficios? Si lo haceís, ya os dije que creo lo agradeceriamos todos y hablando de una bajada de un 50%. Empezo el año en 1000$, y este año hasta le crecieron los enanos y vale ya no se cuanto. Yo no descartaría un viaje por allá, lo que ahora parece tan abajo, y justo hace un año arriba.


----------



## Rory B Bellows (8 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Recuerdo que el año pasado por estas fechas el BTC estaba a casi 1.000 pipazos, y como es habitual al llegar el fin de año, la gente hace balance. Había una especie de gurú bitcoñero anglosajón, llamado Vinny Lingham que como os decía hizo balance a finales de 2016 y dijo su pronóstico: BTC a 3.000 $ a finales de 2017. Y la gente dió por válida la previsión, porque se ve que el Vinny ya acertó en otros años el precio.
> 
> Pues bien ya ha pasado ese año y no solamente hemos llegado a los 3.000 $, es que ya estamos en los 16.000 $. Si hace un año hubiera venido un andoba al floro y nos hubiera dicho "yo creo que el BTC estará a 16.000 $ a finales de 2017" lo hubiéramos corrido a gorrazos, le hubiéramos dicho "anda tira a pastar, chalao". Y sin embargo ha ocurrido, está ocurriendo chavales.
> 
> ...



Que un mensaje como este lleve ya 14 gracias en el foro llamado burbuja.info...

Hasta dónde hemos caido.


----------



## Divad (8 Dic 2017)

No quiero asustar a los bitcoñeros... pero en el capítulo de Mr. Robot mencionan de cargarse E-COIN... igual lo hacen coincidir en el capítulo de la semana que viene con la entrada de futuros y demás mierdas ::

Nada de corrección...






Bohemian Club - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## TheRedHawk (8 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo todavía no puedo dejar de trabajar pero si se cumple lo que yo pienso, igual dentro de 1 año sí.



Hacía mucho que no posteaba por aquí, pero necesitaba decirte algo: mantén fuerte tu HODL, porque estamos viviendo en la mejor época de la historia. 

Una época donde se premiará el ahorro, en la que los parásitos políticos no podrán meter mano. Una época donde las inversiones en la moneda fuerte serán sensatas. 

Nada de bailouts, nada de banksters... nada de un puto 1% de interés XX por dejar tropecientos de miles de euros en una cuenta custodiada por un banco

Te aseguro que BTC hará financieramente libre a mucha, mucha gente.

Hace ya bastantes meses que dejé mi trabajo y estoy recorriendo mi propio camino, a mi ritmo, gestionando mi tiempo como yo quiera

Os tengo que reconocer compañeros bitcoñeros, que esta sensación no la puede superar nada en el mundo.

Saludos y buen HODL a todos!

TheRedHawk

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 06:38 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Pero BitcoinCrash no. Es una creación sublime de seres nobles y bondadosos que buscan lo mejor para la humanidad ::



Llámame loco, pero los iluminados de Ver, JihaD, Wright... me recuerdan mucho a ciertos líderes de grandes Estados del pasado (que afortunadamente para la humanidad, se fueron a tomar por culo), cuyas premisas eran la salvación del pueblo gracias a su clarividencia divina... 

¿te suena? esos países donde la propiedad privada se veía un tanto "mal" :rolleye:

Al final, si os fijáis,en la historia siempre acabamos con dos bandos: los libertarios (BTC), y los liberticidas (BCH)... y estos últimos, siempre, siempre, siempre, apelan a las emociones y sentimientos, en lugar de la razón y los datos fríos.

Si es que los de BCH son los putos políticos de las crypto macho :XX:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> siempre acabamos con dos bandos: los libertarios (BTC), y los liberticidas (BCH)... y estos últimos, siempre, siempre, siempre, apelan a las emociones y sentimientos, en lugar de la razón y los datos fríos.



Claro, porque los "libertario" es pagar comisiones usureras que matan los micropagos y tiempos de espera surrealistas. Por no hablar del derroche de energía pantagruélico. Esto son "emociones", no realidades.


----------



## runner (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Claro, porque los "libertario" es pagar comisiones usureras que matan los micropagos y tiempos de espera surrealistas. Por no hablar del derroche de energía pantagruélico. Esto son "emociones", no realidades.



El día que pete la burbuja esta seguro que tú y el resto de agoreros del btc cambiareis de nombre de usuario y recomendaréis comprar cuando esté cayendo a plomo.

Pilla a un crío de 4 o 5 años, le enseñas el gráfico del btc a 5 años y le preguntas...

A la vista de este gráfico, tú para donde crees que irá la rayita, arriba o abajo? Y a ver que te responde...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

runner dijo:


> Pilla a un crío de 4 o 5 años, le enseñas el gráfico del btc a 5 años y le preguntas...
> 
> A la vista de este gráfico, tú para donde crees que irá la rayita, arriba o abajo? Y a ver que te responde...



Joder macho, acabas de descubrir el método de trading más sofisticado del mundo, delegar las decisiones financieras a críos de 5 años. Luego también las politicas, las médicas, etc. El fin de las universidades! la parvulocracia!

Tontos, sucnors everywhere!

Mientras sube la rayita los exchanges se tragan la pasta, porque de esos seis ceros a ti no te van a pagar ni uno. 

Mejor le explicas a la criatura lo que es la liquidez, el esquema Ponzi, la reserva faccionaria, las transacciones falsas y un larguísimo etcétera.


----------



## remonster (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Joder macho, acabas de descubrir el método de trading más sofisticado del mundo, delegar las decisiones financieras a críos de 5 años. Luego también las politicas, las médicas, etc. El fin de las universidades! la parvulocracia!
> 
> Tontos, sucnors everywhere!
> 
> ...



Todos tontos y forrados.

Tú más listo y un matao.

Das vergüenza ajena de la mediocridad que expones.


----------



## Leovigildo (8 Dic 2017)

runner dijo:


> El día que pete la burbuja esta seguro que tú y el resto de agoreros del btc cambiareis de nombre de usuario y recomendaréis comprar cuando esté cayendo a plomo.
> 
> Pilla a un crío de 4 o 5 años, le enseñas el gráfico del btc a 5 años y le preguntas...
> 
> A la vista de este gráfico, tú para donde crees que irá la rayita, arriba o abajo? Y a ver que te responde...



Por dios, no le eches comida en el cuenco que igual crece y pone huevos. Ni puto caso. En lugar de hablar de sidechains, forks y tecnologías por implimentar o mejorar la cosa lleva reducida varias páginas a "Bitcoin malo, gñé" vs "Llorones envidiosos, llamada a la buambulancia". Es muy cansino...


----------



## runner (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Joder macho, acabas de descubrir el método de trading más sofisticado del mundo, delegar las decisiones financieras a críos de 5 años. Luego también las politicas, las médicas, etc. El fin de las universidades! la parvulocracia!
> 
> Tontos, sucnors everywhere!
> 
> ...



Yo me miraría también lo de acumulación distribución, tendencia y también el concepto de arriba y abajo...

Seguramente tienes razón en que esto es un burbujote. La pregunta del millón es cuándo petará? Y si en el camino hemos hecho pasta y eso, pues que más da...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Todos tontos y forrados.



Engañas a otros pero yo sé quien eres, donde curras y que estás tragando la misma mierda de siempre.

Vergüenza ajena dan tus soporíferas charlas sobre bitcoin a audiencias de mirada bovina. Para estar tan "forrao" vistes como un zarrpastroso.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Rogue Trader dijo:


> En 2009 había 15 mineros en el mundo que experimentaban con el software bitcoin, nadie daba un centavo por un bitcoin.
> 
> En 2012 cuando bitcoin subió a 10 usd la gente se echaba las manos a la cabeza. Si les dijeran que en 2017 subiría a 10000 usd pensaría que les estaban tomando el pelo.
> 
> Independientemente de si bitcoin se sigue revalorizando hasta el infinito o explota como una burbuja ya ha sido la inversión mas lucrativa de la historia para los que han invertido al principio.



No se que cuentos os inventaís algunos. Lo cierto es que todo el mundo que conoció el bitcoin hace años y lo entendió más o menos, casi diría desde el minuto 2, sabía que aquello iba to the moon. Ya se hablaba entonces de que con 1 bitcoin podrías comprar una ciudad. No era muy dificil pensarlo imaginando al bitcoin como la moneda de todo y habiendo 21 millones. Lo que no se esperaba en 2012 era estar como estamos en 2017, a estas alturas el que más y el que menos ya deberían conocerlo.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 09:57 ----------




TheRedHawk dijo:


> Hacía mucho que no posteaba por aquí, pero necesitaba decirte algo: mantén fuerte tu HODL, porque estamos viviendo en la mejor época de la historia.
> 
> Una época donde se premiará el ahorro, en la que los parásitos políticos no podrán meter mano. Una época donde las inversiones en la moneda fuerte serán sensatas.
> 
> ...



Otro que no se entera de nada. Si crees que con btc vas a lograr eso que pones, es que no tienes puta idea de donde estas metido. El everybody can spend, el replace by fee y demás mierdas de sw ni las has oido ¿no?
Y ahora resulta que los políticos somos los de cash. El mundo al reves en la cabeza de algunos.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 10:01 ----------




runner dijo:


> El día que pete la burbuja esta seguro que tú y el resto de agoreros del btc cambiareis de nombre de usuario y recomendaréis comprar cuando esté cayendo a plomo.
> 
> Pilla a un crío de 4 o 5 años, le enseñas el gráfico del btc a 5 años y le preguntas...
> 
> A la vista de este gráfico, tú para donde crees que irá la rayita, arriba o abajo? Y a ver que te responde...



Otro más soltando idioteces. Yo no recomendaré a nadie, ya suba lo que suba el btc, meter dinero en esa trampa. 
Ya veo que mientras dormía ni dios comento nada del marketcap de btc que es el de Austria, consumiendo más que Irlanda para 4tps de mierda. Mucho fúturo veo yo ahí.
Lo del niño, no comment. Pero si tomas tus decisiones en base a lo que dices, te veo en el arroyo en no mucho tiempo. Suerte de todas maneras.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 10:06 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Todos tontos y forrados.
> 
> Tú más listo y un matao.
> 
> Das vergüenza ajena de la mediocridad que expones.



¿Forraos? Permiteme que me descojone. Esta claro que muchos de los poseedores tendrán capital en el futuro, pero no todos ni mucho menos, y de los que estan a btc ahora creo que pocos.
Esa sensación de nuevos ricos también la tuvieron los de los pisos, los de terra y muchos más y de ellos muy pocos salieron con los bolsillos llenos, la mayoria lo único que hizo fue llenarselos.
Creo que esto, es casi ley de vida.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

runner dijo:


> Yo me miraría también lo de acumulación distribución, tendencia y también el concepto de arriba y abajo...
> 
> Seguramente tienes razón en que esto es un burbujote. La pregunta del millón es cuándo petará? Y si en el camino hemos hecho pasta y eso, pues que más da...



Pues de acumulación ya lo puse 20 veces. La dirección más rica de bch lleva acumulando desde Octubre y sigue acumulando desde entonces todos los días, hoy incluido, aunque parece que está ralentizando las compras. Peazo ballena haciendo caja en espera de pumpazo, o comiendose todas las liquidaciones de Xapo y Coinbase, creo que era para que no baje.
19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 10:13 ----------




keinur dijo:


> 227000 transacciones paradas en BTC: 227774 Unconfirmed Transactions
> 
> 7 y pico transacciones por segundo.
> 
> Menos mal que tenemos Segwit, eh? ��



Nuevo ATH. Bitcoin todo ATH, la mempool, las fees y el precio. Una joya, sin duda.
Se le están saliendo las costuras a btc y como si fuese la joya del criptomundo. Los que tengaís os vaís a acordar del mempool.


----------



## remonster (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Engañas a otros pero yo sé quien eres, donde curras y que estás tragando la misma mierda de siempre.
> 
> Vergüenza ajena dan tus soporíferas charlas sobre bitcoin a audiencias de mirada bovina. Para estar tan "forrao" vistes como un zarrpastroso.



Yo también sé quien eres y dónde trabajas y lo feo que eres. Además tengo confesiones tuyas por escrito de delitos a la privacidad y tengo pasta y contactos para hundirte en la miseria. Quieres que juguemos gilipollas? Cualquier día te despiertas con una sorpresa...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Yo también sé quien eres y dónde trabajas y lo feo que eres. Además tengo confesiones tuyas por escrito de delitos a la privacidad y tengo pasta y contactos para hundirte en la miseria. Quieres que juguemos gilipollas? Cualquier día te despiertas con una sorpresa...



O tú con un tiro en la nuca. Será por dinero y contactos. Juega, juega.


----------



## Arctic (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> O tú con un tiro en la nuca. Será por dinero y contactos. Juega, juega.



Haced el favor de reportar a este desgraciado.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Los gañanes de core y sus acólitos creen que subiendo el precio se gana la carrera, pero la única manera de tomar las ganancias es en exchanges regulados por los gobiernos cambiandolo otra vez a fiat. Mientras en cash se sigue el plan de adopción de Satoshi, así que tú no tendrás que cambiarlo a fiat nunca más.


----------



## runner (8 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se que cuentos os inventaís algunos. Lo cierto es que todo el mundo que conoció el bitcoin hace años y lo entendió más o menos, casi diría desde el minuto 2, sabía que aquello iba to the moon. Ya se hablaba entonces de que con 1 bitcoin podrías comprar una ciudad. No era muy dificil pensarlo imaginando al bitcoin como la moneda de todo y habiendo 21 millones. Lo que no se esperaba en 2012 era estar como estamos en 2017, a estas alturas el que más y el que menos ya deberían conocerlo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 09:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Hola guapi.

1. No he hecho ninguna recomendación de compra. Algunos os pasáis el día dando recomendaciones de NO compra, o de compra de otras chapas...

2. Os ha hecho gracia lo del niño, veo. A veces hay que acudir a una mente no distorsionada para saber si una cosa sube o baja. Objetivamente, me puedes decir tú si btc está subiendo o bajando?

3. Hay gente que se quedó pillada con los tulipanes, los pisitos, con las terras, y los habrá con los btc, bch, cierto. Pero como bien dices algunos ganaron, como siempre pasa. Sólo se trata de saber cuando salir...


----------



## sirpask (8 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Cito para Guardia Civil.
> 
> Los hay gilipollas integrales macho...



Eso hay que reportarlo.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

runner dijo:


> Hola guapi.
> 
> 1. No he hecho ninguna recomendación de compra. Algunos os pasáis el día dando recomendaciones de NO compra, o de compra de otras chapas...
> 
> ...



Y algunos os pensaís tan listos que creeís que eso es fácil. Si lo fuese ya lo haría todo el mundo, pero es que resuta que si lo hace todo el mundo baja más.
Te voy a decir algo sabio, no es mio claro, más vale salir un mes antes que un día después. Eso si es saber cuando salir, mucho antes de lo que crees. Ahora es un momento cojonudo con btc a 15000, puede que dentro de nada sea demasiado tarde, y es casi la única manera de sacar plusvalias en este mundo. Coges ahora y cambias tus btc por bch, eth, dash, ada, eos, las que más te molen, hay un ciento mejores que btc, y en un año te vas a alegrar mucho del paso dado.
Yo no dije que recomendases o no, lo que digo es que no cuentes cuentos. Que un bitcoin iba a valer un webo lo sabía todo el mundo. O sea que no vengaís si te dijeran a estas alturas que ibamos a estar a 15.000 no te lo creerias. Depende cuando, en 2012 te parecería poco lo que vale hoy, en Noviembre de 2017 te tomarían por loco.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 10:43 ----------

Este hilo hay que refundarlo. Aquí la mitad de la gente habla de Terra, no de bitcoin el dinero p2p que nos librará de las garras del Estado y la banca.


----------



## Claudius (8 Dic 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Y por que nadie me contesta a lo del problema de la dificultad cuadratica en la verificacion de inputs en las transacciones?. Este hipotetico problema no resuelto, podria bloquear todos los nodos de bitcoincash en un instante futuro.
> 
> Si lo que dijo Mojón es cierto, y la callada continua como respuesta ante mi pregunta, considero que en cuanto bitcoin cash tenga los bloques medio llenos se le van a petar los nodos en cascada.
> 
> ...



No es el foro apropiado dónde preguntas, vete a reddit, o googlea.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No es el foro apropiado dónde preguntas, vete a reddit, o googlea.



¿Eres el sheriff de aquí o que? Menuda manera de contestar a una pregunta o un comentario de los pocos que pueden aportar algo de este hilo

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 10:50 ----------

El 56% de las direcciones de btc no pueden mover sus fondos por las comisiones. Ya aburre esto, la mempool y la tonelada de mierda de btc.
Si esto es lo que defendeís está claro que habrá que hacer un nuevo hilo o refundar este.


----------



## runner (8 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y algunos os pensaís tan listos que creeís que eso es fácil. Si lo fuese ya lo haría todo el mundo, pero es que resuta que si lo hace todo el mundo baja más.
> Te voy a decir algo sabio, no es mio claro, más vale salir un mes antes que un día después. Eso si es saber cuando salir, mucho antes de lo que crees.
> Yo no dije que recomendases o no, lo que digo es que no cuentes cuentos. Que un bitcoin iba a valer un webo lo sabía todo el mundo. O sea que no vengaís si te dijeran a estas alturas que ibamos a estar a 15.000 no te lo creerias. Depende cuando, en 2012 te parecería poco lo que vale hoy, en Noviembre de 2017 te tomarían por loco.
> 
> ...



Si fuese fácil saber cuando salir, esto no tendría gracia ninguna... Se trata de probabilidades de que pasen cosas. Y viendo el gráfico del btc, pues intenta deducir qué es más probable que pase en el futuro próximo. Si cambia el gráfico y cambian las probabilidades, pues se cambia la posición.

Si te juegas la casa, la mujer, el camello y todo lo que tienes, pues entonces es una cagada entrar en esto. Si entras con una muy pequeña parte de lo que tienes y de manera escalonada (porque volatilidad hay un huevo no lo siguiente), qué problema hay?

Si esto va a estar en forma de futuro en el CBOT como todo indica, las manos fuertes (las que haya o las que habrá) no van a salir de un día para otro tirando el precio a saco, porque lo que quieren es vender más caro de lo que compraron. Y eso normalmente requiere un tiempo para distribuir lo comprado a precios altos. Y eso es lo que hay que tratar de ver en los gráficos. Y si no lo vemos en el btc, pues palmaremos y lo seguiremos buscando en otra cosa, porque no he metido toda mi pasta ahí...


Buen finde.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

runner dijo:


> Si entras con una muy pequeña parte de lo que tienes y de manera escalonada (porque volatilidad hay un huevo no lo siguiente), qué problema hay?



Que no vas a salir de pobre en la vida.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Y ya veís, si lo veís, que ya no sé, lo ficticio del marketcap. 300.000 ktones solo el btc. Esto no se mide por esas mierdas manipulables. Son números. Se mide por la cantidad de sitios en donde se acepta y hoy para btc eso es cerca de 0.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y ya veís, si lo veís, que ya no sé, lo ficticio del marketcap. 300.000 ktones solo el btc. Esto no se mide por esas mierdas manipulables. Son números. Se mide por la cantidad de sitios en donde se acepta y hoy para btc eso es cerca de 0.



Es bastante estúpido extrapolar esos kilotones a partir del precio del último bitcoin vendido. En el pais donde vivo (17 millones de habitantes) hay apenas 30 pringaos ofreciendo ese dinero contante y sonante en la mano. Ese es el mercado real de este timo.


----------



## Claudius (8 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Eres el sheriff de aquí o que? Menuda manera de contestar a una pregunta o un comentario de los pocos que pueden aportar algo de este hilo
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 10:50 ----------





Qué le vamos a hacer, tixel, son cosas dichas, que en 5 minutos se encuentran, y como no hay consenso en si es hipotético o no, pues el tiempo dará la razón, cuando se implementen tamaños superiores a 1M en Bchains.

Sheriff no. Yo prefiero llevar el casco azul, con la equipación de un infante de marina al turbante muyahidin con una ak-47.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

runner dijo:


> Si fuese fácil saber cuando salir, esto no tendría gracia ninguna... Se trata de probabilidades de que pasen cosas. Y viendo el gráfico del btc, pues intenta deducir qué es más probable que pase en el futuro próximo. Si cambia el gráfico y cambian las probabilidades, pues se cambia la posición.
> 
> Si te juegas la casa, la mujer, el camello y todo lo que tienes, pues entonces es una cagada entrar en esto. Si entras con una muy pequeña parte de lo que tienes y de manera escalonada (porque volatilidad hay un huevo no lo siguiente), qué problema hay?
> 
> ...



Si te conteste como lo hice fue por tú comentario de que "solo hay que saber salir". 
Todo lo que hablas es de tradeo, y yo estoy interesado en que mis bitcoins valgan para comprar y que me permitan estar a salvo del gobierno no para que me suba el numerito en mi hoja de cálculo.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 11:07 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Qué le vamos a hacer, tixel, son cosas dichas, que en 5 minutos se encuentran, y como no hay consenso en si es hipotético o no, pues el tiempo dará la razón, cuando se implementen tamaños superiores a 1M en Bchains.
> 
> Sheriff no. Yo prefiero llevar el casco azul, con la equipación de un infante de marina al turbante muyahidin con una ak-47.



Pues no lo parece. Lo último me refiero. Pero si no puedes plantear una duda del funcionamiento de bitcoin en un hilo de bitcoin apaga y vamonos.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta que creo que se está pasando por alto.
Lo acabo de ver en reddit. *Con el 98% de hashrate y el mempool atascado con más de 200.000tx es IMPOSIBLE que btc vuelva a funcionar. *Si no funciona en estas condiciones, cada vez ira peor y en el momento que baje vamos a ver las fees de 100$ y a lo mejor las de 1000$ como se hablaba.
No seaís tontos, aprovechad el momento, pagar bien de fees y cambiarlo por las alts que queraís. El btc se va a convertir en deposito de valor para siempre.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

cagao dijo:


> Los exchanges son una real puta mierda para tradear, para comprar todo lo que quieras, pero para sacar la pasta los cojones.



Los millonarios del foro con sus flamantes cutreamericanas de manufactura china te desmienten.


----------



## Claudius (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Los millonarios del foro con sus flamantes cutreamericanas de manufactura china te desmienten.



Qué cansino eres muchacho..


----------



## Pirro (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> O tú con un tiro en la nuca. Será por dinero y contactos. Juega, juega.



Cito para la posteridad. Este comentario es para acabar delante de un juez.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

Corralito!

Bitcoin Mempool Woes Worsen as Over 220,000 Unconfirmed Transactions Remain Queued

_With the Bitcoin price soaring, a lot of people attempt to cash out before the course reverses. Unfortunately, moving funds to and from exchanges is nigh *impossible *right now. _


200,000 Unconfirmed Transactions Pile Up in Another Crazy Day for Bitcoin - Bitcoin News

_Users on r/darknetmarkets complained, like everyone else, of transactions sitting unconfirmed for 15 hours or more. While the general public wants a slice of the digital gold rush, all the deep web’s longstanding users want is a little something for the weekend. Like everyone else, *they’re going to have to wait*._


Please elaborate how do yo usee the mempool affecting Bitcoin in the near future? : Bitcoin

_Even people who paid 300 per yesterday might need to *wait for 2 weeks* now until their funds get returned as the transactions gets dropped.

This is happening because many people want to move their funds, right?
Many people.
If it was just a few people to move thousands of Bitcoins it would be fine, but because of the resent price spike a lot of people with fractions of a Bitcoin all of a sudden want to SELL QUICK they clogged to mempool.
Am I getting this right?
And I don't see this getting fixed anytime soon._​

Menos de 4 transacciones por segundo ::

Bitcoin Mempool Woes Worsen as Over 220,000 Unconfirmed Transactions Remain Queued

_Bitcoin network processes 3.9 transactions per second, which isn’t acceptable. _​

A la imposibilidad de liquidar ahora lo llaman "store of value"  

_All of this further pushes Bitcoin toward becoming a store of value on the same level as gold. :XX: _​


----------



## sirpask (8 Dic 2017)

cagao dijo:


> A ver, si alguien me puede explicar por que los hijos de puta de kraken desactivan mi cuenta sin ton ni son. Y por lo que leo lo de retirar efectivo otro tanto de los mismo, muchos problemas. Los exchanges son una real puta mierda para tradear, para comprar todo lo que quieras, pero para sacar la pasta los cojones.
> 
> Ahora les mando un correo. Encima me han jodido con lo de steam, con lo de puta madre que me venía y ahora a la mierda. No se como se puede ver con buenos ojos estas subidas tan descomunales, si luego estas plataformas dejan de trabajar con BTC por las fluctuaciones tan grandes. Comisiones de la hostia, para hacer una tranferencia de mierda y anónimo mis cojones.
> 
> ...



Los exchanges son para depositar, cambiar, y sacar... y todo hay que hacerlo cuanto más rápido mejor. Cada minuto que pasa tu dinero en esos sitios... aumentan las posibilidades de perderlo.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 11:29 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Una pregunta que creo que se está pasando por alto.
> Lo acabo de ver en reddit. *Con el 98% de hashrate y el mempool atascado con más de 200.000tx es IMPOSIBLE que btc vuelva a funcionar. *Si no funciona en estas condiciones, cada vez ira peor y en el momento que baje vamos a ver las fees de 100$ y a lo mejor las de 1000$ como se hablaba.
> No seaís tontos, aprovechad el momento, pagar bien de fees y cambiarlo por las alts que queraís. El btc se va a convertir en deposito de valor para siempre.



atascada? Mycelium me dice que si pago 13$ hago una transacción en el momento.


----------



## remonster (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> O tú con un tiro en la nuca. Será por dinero y contactos. Juega, juega.



Tonto no, lo siguiente. Vamos a divertirnos un poco.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Dic 2017)

Un tío elegante el Putin, por lo que veo en vuestros quotes. Con amenazas de muerte por ahí. Vaya perlita.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2017)

Las pasiones humanas llevadas casi a su máxima expresión.

Es lo que nos queda.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> atascada? Mycelium me dice que si pago 13$ hago una transacción en el momento.



Prometo y prometo hasta que te la meto.



remonster dijo:


> Tonto no, lo siguiente. Vamos a divertirnos un poco.



Tu personaje de cutremillonario está mas gastado que los Simpsons, "_dacóogg_" ? :XX:







Edu.R dijo:


> Las pasiones humanas llevadas casi a su máxima expresión.
> 
> Es lo que nos queda.



El prenda al que le laméis el culo aquí:



remonster dijo:


> ... tengo pasta y contactos para hundirte en la miseria. ... Cualquier día te despiertas con una sorpresa...



escrito desde las islas Caimán con una mulata a cada lado sobre arena de coral :XX:


----------



## p_pin (8 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El bitcoin puede que siga subiendo pero si el interes es meramente especulativo mas facil es un x10 de una alt que un x10 de un bitcoin a 15000 pavos...
> 
> Y ademas esta que si tiene buena salud mayor posibilidad van a tener las alts para dar pelotazos... El riesgo de cojones no son las alt, es un bitcoin capitalizando 300.000 millones.



Deberías preguntarte por qué el dinero entra en BTC, en lugar de "churracoin"

Deberías saber que en un mercado _ilíquido_, es más fácil subir, pero también bajar. Y si hablamos de invertir importes "considerables" uno mismo puede mover el precio más de un 1%... 

Se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano las alt-coins que han tenido más revalorización que btc en los últimos 6 meses... sí, claro que las habrá, pero no me valen las "churracoin", que las movían un grupo reducido, y las han pumpeado por que han entrado en un exchange

Enlace para comprobación (en divisa cambiar usd por BTC para la comparación)
Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

Cualquiera que comprara alguna de estas alt-s en los últimos 6 meses y las haya holdeado ha perdido respecto a si hubiera comprado btc:
ETH, Ripple, Monero, ETC, Dash, Lish, Zcash, Qtum, OMG (no cuento los engendros de btc, que esos son de "coste 0")

Como ves son de las principales, apenas iota, con el subidón de éstos días es claramente más rentable y luego Stellar, nxt o EOS... poco más


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

Patece que ya ha sonado el silbato en el juenjo de las sillas.


----------



## p_pin (8 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Entra mas dinero por la marca, no por la tecnologia... El ciudsdano medio conoce bitcoin, sabe de sus subidas, no entiende la tecnoligia... Las otras las conoce mucha menos gente. No saben nada de la "seguridad de la red"..
> No es que elijan nada, para ellos existe unicamente bitcoin.



Primer paso aceptado: Reconoces que entra más dinero...

Dices que el ciudadano no entiende la tecnología... tu has invertido en iota... entiendes la tecnología de iota? :: hay problemas en su red? wallet? nodos¿? :: te parece más segura la red de iota que la de btc? :: por qué inviertes pues?


----------



## workforfood (8 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Primer paso aceptado: Reconoces que entra más dinero...
> 
> Dices que el ciudadano no entiende la tecnología... tu has invertido en iota... entiendes la tecnología de iota? :: hay problemas en su red? wallet? nodos¿? :: te parece más segura la red de iota que la de btc? :: por qué inviertes pues?



IOTA funciona porque tiene un coordinador central, realmente no funciona nada, pero vamos la gente lo ha comprado por pura especulación y por la novedad del tangle.


----------



## adryaton (8 Dic 2017)

ROMPIENDO: El Gobierno de Corea del Sur evaluará la prohibición de las criptomonedas para la próxima semana

Traductor de Google


----------



## workforfood (8 Dic 2017)

Años se lleva diciendo lo mismo cortas el fiat a las criptomonedas y se acabó el cotarro. Pero por ahora solo han prohibido las ICO en china y poco más.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> O tú con un tiro en la nuca. Será por dinero y contactos. Juega, juega.




Saludos a la guardia civil.


----------



## adryaton (8 Dic 2017)

Ya, pues yo me andaría con cuidado..!!


----------



## kikepm (8 Dic 2017)

LA prohibición de BTC solo sería efectivo a nivel global, mientras se pueda por internet contratar estos en un solo país del mundo, lo que ocurrirá es que la gente migrará a exchanges de ese país.

Además de que prohibirlos solo expondría la naturaleza de los estados a más gente y no solo a los defensores de BTC, que es en realidad de lo que se trata.

Y esto mojaría las bragas de muchos de los CMs y trolls lamentables que inundan el hilo, el usuario subnormal, el fascistamualdina y el par de tontitos que viven solo con la esperanza de ver algún día a BTC desaparecer.


----------



## tastas (8 Dic 2017)

Carillo sí que se ha puesto, sí. Yo tengo dos TX con 10 sat/byte ahí esperando.
Debe de ser el squeeze que anunciaba Nico.

Y TX segwit siguen en el 10%. Cafres.

Taptap


----------



## Registrador (8 Dic 2017)

adryaton dijo:


> ROMPIENDO: El Gobierno de Corea del Sur evaluará la prohibición de las criptomonedas para la próxima semana
> 
> Traductor de Google



:XX:

Sabes que China ya prohibido completamente las criptomonedas 10 o 12 veces no?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> LA prohibición de BTC solo sería efectivo a nivel global, mientras se pueda por internet contratar estos en un solo país del mundo, lo que ocurrirá es que la gente migrará a exchanges de ese país.



Para qué si resulta imposible hacer caja? De hecho resulta imposiible ya y nadie ha prohibido nda.


----------



## tolomeo (8 Dic 2017)

En menos de 20 min 3 confirmaciones en una transacción, no hay nada como poner la fee correcta.


----------



## p_pin (8 Dic 2017)

El *anarquista*mualdina dijo:


El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Al no dejar registrar beneficios sobre criptomonedas o monitorizar el movimiento de dinero a ciertas cuentas ya ese mercado queda muy dañado. Lo que importa realmente no es que no esté prohibido a nivel global, sino donde está la pasta.
> 
> Por no hablar de ataques a los exchangues o a las granjas mineras.
> 
> Y con respecto a *que son las naciones, el que no debe saberlo eres tú, la ciudadanía implica derechos y obligaciones en función de esa sociedad política y sus intereses... Entre ellas pagar impuestos y no realizar actividades que vayan contra ese orden social/político/económico*.



10 caracteres


----------



## warren34 (8 Dic 2017)

El freno de las medidas de estímulo en la zona euro para este 2018, creeis que puede favorecer la cotización del bitcoin? Se pondrá en 50k para finales de 2018? O la burbuja revienta antes?

El Banco Central Europeo va a dejar de comprar deuda, poniendo presión de nuevo sobre la zona euro a paises que no han tomado medidas, como España. Será beneficioso para el bitcoin, una moneda que tiene poca relación (o ninguna, como el oro) con el mercado regular?


----------



## Pablo Villa (8 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Que entre tanto dinero tan rápiodo es porque los bancos tienen que estar comprando.



A la restititución de la Glass Steagal, se la añade la obligación de incrementar el coeficiente de caja, de Basilea III firmado ayer:

The Fed - U.S. banking agencies support conclusion of reforms to international capital standards

Treasury Secretary Mnuchin

Sube el coeficiente de caja, si reduces el dinero que aparece en la pantalla de ordenador sin respaldo, metiendolo en btc!

Es mas rapido eso, que comprar oro. Estan tratando de poner a salvo el dinero de la banca de inversión ante un posible escenario de desplome!??


----------



## carlosjulian (8 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> No quiero asustar a los bitcoñeros... pero en el capítulo de Mr. Robot mencionan de cargarse E-COIN... igual lo hacen coincidir en el capítulo de la semana que viene con la entrada de futuros y demás mierdas ::
> 
> Nada de corrección...
> 
> ...



¿Cuál capítulo es ese de Mr.Robot? ¿la recomiendas?, y en que sitio verlo, sin tanta publicidad, tengo NEtflix pero ahí no hay nah! ienso:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Sube el coeficiente de caja, si reduces el dinero que aparece en la pantalla de ordenador sin respaldo, metiendolo en btc!



Eso es descabellado. El dinero en exceso del coeficiente de caja son créditos. Es dinero líquido que está disponible en cuentas de terceros para ser gastado. Si lo metes en bitcoin destruyes esa liquidez y se puede organizar una corrida bancaria histórica.

Si por eso fuera hay oro virtual de sobra donde meterlo y sacarlo a la velocidad de la luz. Me decanto por la explicación más sencilla que son los wash trades.


----------



## Claudius (8 Dic 2017)

warren34 dijo:


> El freno de las medidas de estímulo en la zona euro para este 2018, creeis que puede favorecer la cotización del bitcoin? Se pondrá en 50k para finales de 2018? O la burbuja revienta antes?
> 
> El Banco Central Europeo va a dejar de comprar deuda, poniendo presión de nuevo sobre la zona euro a paises que no han tomado medidas, como España. Será beneficioso para el bitcoin, una moneda que tiene poca relación (o ninguna, como el oro) con el mercado regular?



La geopolítica monetaria internacional, no pasa desapercibida al fenóméno crypto. Así que todo es posible. Ahora está arrancado la fase de los grandes capitales, y celebrities poniendo el foco en la 'moda' Mark Cuban, Messi, grupos de rocks, etc.

Eso puede ser una inyección de más capital al ecosistema.


----------



## remonster (8 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un tío elegante el Putin, por lo que veo en vuestros quotes. Con amenazas de muerte por ahí. Vaya perlita.



El reputon es un mierda de libro que no tiene cojones de quedar cara a cara. Ya sabes, perro ladrador poco mordedor. Pero edta vez se va a llevar una sorpresa.


----------



## Pablo Villa (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Eso es descabellado. El dinero en exceso del coeficiente de caja son créditos. Es dinero líquido que está disponible en cuentas de terceros para ser gastado. Si lo metes en bitcoin destruyes esa liquidez y se puede organizar una corrida bancaria histórica.
> 
> Si por eso fuera hay oro virtual de sobra donde meterlo y sacarlo a la velocidad de la luz. Me decanto por la explicación más sencilla que son los wash trades.



Si, puede ser como dices. Pero y si presuponemos que viene un gran cambio. Una especie de reseteo monetario donde se asume que esos creditos no van a ser cobrados y que esos centros de referencia de precios de oro virtual van a perder protagonismo en favor de un nuevo descubrimiento de precios del amarillo con respaldo físico en Asia?? Tendría sentido?

Quiero decir que debe existir ulgun tipo de relación entre el tempo de la firma de Basilea III y lo vivido ayer en las cryptos! o como se podría subir el coeficiente de caja , preveyendo estos cambios en el horizonte??


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> El reputon es un mierda de libro que no tiene cojones de quedar cara a cara. Ya sabes, perro ladrador poco mordedor. Pero edta vez se va a llevar una sorpresa.



Se te ve con ganas de conocer gente que te coloque en tu sitio de una puta vez.

Millonario aburrido, al parecer.


----------



## remonster (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Se te ve con ganas de conocer gente que te coloque en tu sitio de una puta vez.
> 
> Millonario aburrido, al parecer.



Sigues ladrando perro-mierda-gallina?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Sigues ladrando perro-mierda-gallina?



Y me ha llamado hasta "feo" el hombretón. Si hubieses invertido en tratamientos de testosterona en vez de bitcoin.. :XX:


----------



## Astrako (8 Dic 2017)

Buenas tardes foro.

En el año 2013 estuve minando bitcoin, con la ayuda de muchos compañeros míticos del foro. En su día el bitcoin andaba por los 80 dólares y conseguí crear un monedero y minar durante un tiempo. Llegué a crear cuenta en algunos de los exchanges y probé con otras cryptomonedas conmo litecoin, dogecoin. Incluso recuerdo que un compy del foro creo el burbucoin, para el que también estuve minando.

El caso es que llegué a tener la cantidad minando unos días de entre 0,10 y 0,30 bitcoins. En su día se me jodió el disco duro, pille otro y me olvidé de la historia.

Pues bien, no recuerdo la dirección que tenía de bitcoins y no encuentro el papel donde la apunté. Abro paraguas . La contraseña creo que podría acordarme.

El caso es que viendo como está el bitcoin los últimos meses, empieza a joderme un poquito haber pedido la billetera. Evidentemente no como la gente que ha perdido cantidades como 500 bitcoin, pero a la cotización actual entre 1000 y 3000 euros según la cantidad que tenga jode un poco. 

He podido acotar las fechas a un rango de un par de días y apurando un par de horas en las que cree mi wallet en 2013. He estado viendo en Blockchain Wallet Users - Blockchain en el número de wallet creadas de un día para otro, que en esas fechas se creaban del orden de 2000 wallets al día, lo que hace menos de 200 wallets en el intervalo que tengo fijado de creación de mi wallets.

Y ahora viene la pregunta para ver si me podéis ayudar ¿tengo alguna manera de ver que direcciones de bitcoin se han creado en un rango de fechas dado? 

Si es posible esto ¿de que manera podría encontrar las transacciones realizadas en dichas wallet y el dinero disponible en cada una de ellas?

Os lo pregunto porque creo que echándole unas horas por mi parte a esta ardua tarea, si me ayudáis con las dos preguntas anteriores, podría ir revisando una por una esas 200 direcciones creadas en el mismo intervalo que la mía y viendo la cantidad que tienen cada una de ellas, acotar hasta quedarme con una dirección que tenga ese rango de importe que os comentaba. 

Una vez conseguido esto, si averiguo mi dirección y recuerdo la clave ¿si me bajo la cadena de bloques podría recuperar mi wallet?

Otra opción que me he planteado es si no consigo lo anterior, comprar esos entre 0,10 y 0,30 bitcoin perdidos y guardarlos bien (esta vez si  ) en honor a Tuttle, Roger, Muyuu, SR Mojo, Nico, incluso Gen y 90% creo que se llamaban y alguno anda baneado, y muchos nombres que seguro que me olvido... gracias a los cuales pasé unos momentos iolvidables en este foro años ah.

Un abrazo foreros y si me podéis ayudar os lo agradeceré enormemente... Y sino también


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Los exchanges son para depositar, cambiar, y sacar... y todo hay que hacerlo cuanto más rápido mejor. Cada minuto que pasa tu dinero en esos sitios... aumentan las posibilidades de perderlo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 11:29 ----------
> 
> atascada? Mycelium me dice que si pago 13$ hago una transacción en el momento.



No mientas, eso no existe en btc, pero prueba y nos mandas la transacción para que comprobemos lo que dice tu micelium.
Ya veo que tomamos pagar 13$ como normal para mover aunque sea 1 solo.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 15:44 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Deberías preguntarte por qué el dinero entra en BTC, en lugar de "churracoin"
> 
> Deberías saber que en un mercado _ilíquido_, es más fácil subir, pero también bajar. Y si hablamos de invertir importes "considerables" uno mismo puede mover el precio más de un 1%...
> 
> ...



Si cogemos el intervalo que nos salga de cipote salen los resultado como si saliesen del cipote.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

Astrako dijo:


> Os lo pregunto porque creo que echándole unas horas por mi parte a esta ardua tarea, si me ayudáis con las dos preguntas anteriores, podría ir revisando una por una esas 200 direcciones creadas en el mismo intervalo que la mía y viendo la cantidad que tienen cada una de ellas, acotar hasta quedarme con una dirección que tenga ese rango de importe que os comentaba.



Si sabes la clave privada puedes regenerar la dirección bitcoin. Ejemplo: bitaddress.org

De nada. Para donaciones: 14zRwRSGvShYNJ1FKEjB8sLw57xWj56ADL


----------



## p_pin (8 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si cogemos el intervalo que nos salga de cipote salen los resultado como si saliesen del cipote.



Elige tú un periodo cualquiera que llegue hasta hoy


PD Astrako, yo no tengo idea de cómo funcionan las cuentas de blockchain


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Lo de este hilo es surrealista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El hilo es una basura, pero los que andan con ignores y toda esa mierda son los pro btc, al menos es lo que me dicen.
Y estaís tan desnortados que pensaís que los que odiamos btc es porque no compramos. A lo mejor los tuve antes que tú. Me importa una mierda lo que suba btc, se que es todo juja, no hay nada que apoye ese valor, ni posibilidad real de convertir ese valor. 
A mi lo que me interesa es que bitcoin sea lo que prometió ser, el respaldo y el apoyo de la gente ante los desmanes del estado y la banca. Algo que cambiará este sistema de mierda para siempre, para que no ee repita más.


----------



## stuka! (8 Dic 2017)

Astrako dijo:


> Buenas tardes foro.
> 
> En el año 2013 estuve minando bitcoin, con la ayuda de muchos compañeros míticos del foro. En su día el bitcoin andaba por los 80 dólares y conseguí crear un monedero y minar durante un tiempo. Llegué a crear cuenta en algunos de los exchanges y probé con otras cryptomonedas conmo litecoin, dogecoin. Incluso recuerdo que un compy del foro creo el burbucoin, para el que también estuve minando.
> 
> ...



Si has perdido el fichero wallet.dat *con tu par de claves privadas * no tienes forma humana -ni divina- de recuperar tus monedas.
saber cual era tu "direccion" solo te permitiria que se realizasen pagos a esa direccion .Pero nunca tu poder usarla.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Elige tú un periodo cualquiera que llegue hasta hoy



Del 1/1 al 1/8 de este año por ejemplo. Sale otra cosa, y si coges otro intervalo otra. Eso ya se vera cuando haya 5 años o al menos 3.
Pd: no había visto que dijeras hasta hoy, esa es más facil, de ayer a hoy. No se que quieres demostrar con esto.


----------



## stuka! (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Si sabes la clave privada puedes regenerar la dirección bitcoin. Ejemplo: bitaddress.org



La clave privada (que no el password para protegerla ) vive en el /appdata/local/roaming/bitcoin/wallet.dat

sin ese fichero , la direccion orginal solo vale para recibir ,nunca para enviar.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> La clave privada (que no el password para protegerla ) vive en el /appdata/local/roaming/bitcoin/wallet.dat
> 
> sin ese fichero , la direccion orginal solo vale para recibir ,nunca para enviar.



No es ese el problema. El forero ha olvidado su dirección bitcoin, no el password. A partir del password (passphrase) puedes generar la clave privada y la direccióon de bitcoin en bitaddress.org


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

En Diciembre van a sacar un exchange que ya pasa directamente de btc y tiene los pares con bch. Coinex. Tiene la sede en uk, no se si eso con el brexit tiene alguna ventaja de cara al fisco.


----------



## workforfood (8 Dic 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> Si has perdido el fichero wallet.dat *con tu par de claves privadas * no tienes forma humana -ni divina- de recuperar tus monedas.
> saber cual era tu "direccion" solo te permitiria que se realizasen pagos a esa direccion .Pero nunca tu poder usarla.




Ahí está el otro problema de las criptomonedas, del bitcoin se calcula que el 30% está perdido para siempre olvido de contraseñas, borrado o destrucción de discos duros o dirección de envío erróneos. Y eso que se adoptó en principio por nerds de la informática esto se lo das a la población general y desaparece el bitcoin en unos años literalmente. Debería existir un sistema de recuperación ya sea por perdida de claves o por mandarlo a monederos erróneos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Dic 2017)

Preparáos:

Twitter


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Hay más de 2000 tx en la mempool con fees ¡de 1000$!
Estas noticias son de las de no digo ná y lo digo todo. Avisaos estaís.
Menudo paisaje.
Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Hay más de 2000 tx en la mempool con fees ¡de 1000$!
> Estas noticias son de las de no digo ná y lo digo todo. Avisaos estaís.
> Menudo paisaje.
> Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics



Gente verdaderamente LOCA por salir a cualquier precio.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Ya lo dije y no está mal recordarlo que el 56% de las direcciones de bitcoin son inusables por las comisiones y es un porcentwje que va en aumento.


----------



## p_pin (8 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Del 1/1 al 1/8 de este año por ejemplo. Sale otra cosa, y si coges otro intervalo otra. Eso ya se vera cuando haya 5 años o al menos 3.
> Pd: no había visto que dijeras hasta hoy, esa es más facil, de ayer a hoy. No se que quieres demostrar con esto.



Demostrar?. Es una réplica a todos aquellos que han dicho en este hilo que en las alt-s hay mayor rentabilidad

Y es un hecho, comprobable, que cualquiera que invirtiera en la mayoría de alt-coin más conocidas en los últimos 6 meses, va perdiendo pasta en relación a BTC (a precios de cotización a día de hoy)

PD Y dejo el tema, que en el fondo estoy haciendo un favor a gente que no sé si lo merece

--------------------------------------------

Gráfico de 4h BTC, situación:


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Gente verdaderamente LOCA por salir a cualquier precio.



Hacen bien y bien pagados están segurameente. Los que van a pagarle la fiesta son los que se quedaran encerrados dentro. Ir pensando en una buena untada para sacar vuestros millones. La puja ya empezo en 1000 y esta si que promete escalar.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 16:20 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Demostrar?. Es una réplica a todos aquellos que han dicho en este hilo que en las alt-s hay mayor rentabilidad
> 
> Y es un hecho, comprobable, que cualquiera que invirtiera en la mayoría de alt-coin más conocidas en los últimos 6 meses, va perdiendo pasta en relación a BTC (a precios de cotización a día de hoy)
> 
> ...



Ya te digo que eso varia mucho, yo en mi hoja de calculo tenía un "índice" que me decía los btc equivalentes que tenía, porque tengo en alts, y esta año varió mucho, mas de un 50%. Piensa que una bajada de btc de un 50% con una subida de las alts de un 20 lo que cambia el cuento.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 16:26 ----------

Mirad las fees.
Ya las hay de hasta mas de 3000$ y con u solo output las hay de 1500. Lo mejor es que aún pagando 1500 lleva 3h atascada. No entiendo eso.
Blockchair / Bitcoin / Mempool / Transactions
Edito. Las hay de 1500 pavos y que llevan 16h en la mempool. Joder, joder.
Blockchair / Bitcoin / Transaction / 53fb183d1846e513a3ee8168744ae829dae102c521f69260cbb26f65666f7f09

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 16:40 ----------

Y sigo con las fees. SatoshiDice dice que se han ahorrado más de 300.000$ al cambiarse a cash.
Twitter

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 16:48 ----------

Bitmex se convierte en el exchange con más volumen de btc con diferencia con sus usdxbt, su apalancamiento 100x y todas las demás mierdas para que no se aburran los especuladores. Podemos ver btc a 20.000 en minutos con estos, y al minuto a 1000 cuando abran los de cme. Que tapadito se lo tenían estos de bitmex


----------



## Nailuj2000 (8 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Preparáos:
> 
> Twitter



Estoy instalando zap, el wallet de Jack Mallers.
Cuando lo tenga bien puesto y comprobado podemos hacer unas pruebas enviando unos shatoshis, a ver si se le calla la boca a alguno.


----------



## Claudius (8 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Preparáos:



http://dev.lightning.community/overview/#payment-requests



*Payment Lifecycle*

Because Lightning payments are instant, its API tends to be much simpler, since there is no need to wait for block confirmations before a payment is considered accepted. It resembles a fairly standard payment flow, but there are a few additional things to keep in mind.

*Payment Requests*

Payment requests, often also referred to as Invoices, are a simple, extensible protocol compatible with QR-codes. It includes a 6-character checksum in case there is a mistake with copy/paste or manual entry.

Payment requests are composed of two sections:

*Human readable part:* Contains a prefix ln followed by an optional amount.

*Data part:* Contains a UTC Unix timestamp and optionally some tagged parts, as well as a signature over the human readable and data parts.
Tagged parts include a payment hash, the pubkey of the payee node, a description of the purpose of payment, an expiration time (default to 1 hour if not specified), and extra routing information. Some tagged parts are required and others are not.

Because the payment request contains the payment hash, payment requests must be strictly single use. After an invoices is fulfilled, the hash preimage becomes publically known. An attacker could save the preimages they’ve seen and reuse it for another payment that is reusing the invoice. Therefore, failure to generate new payment requests means that an on-path attacker can steal the payment en route.

Another detail worth noting is that payees should not accept payments after the payment request has expired (timestemp + expiry), and payers likewise should not attempt them. This *will affect any web application with lnd integration*, since if an invoice for a good or service is not fulfilled within the given timeframe, a new one should be generated.

Other possibly unexpected rules include that the payee should accept up the twice the amount encoded in the transaction, so that the payer can make payments harder to track by adding in small variations.


:abajo:


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Preparáos:
> 
> Twitter




Esto va más rapido de lo previsto, en breve tenemos la LN funcionando para todo el mundo. A ver que argumentos usan luego los nuevos troles que vengan (porque los actuales doy por hecho que pronto se iran como siempre ha pasado) :XX::XX:


----------



## p_pin (8 Dic 2017)

Para los que dicen que de BTC "no se puede salir".... un ejemplo práctico:

Supongamos que ayer un forero decidiera hacer una pequeña retirada:







Hoy mismo la tiene en su cuenta bancaria:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esto va más rapido de lo previsto, en breve tenemos la LN funcionando para todo el mundo. A ver que argumentos usan luego los nuevos troles que vengan (porque los actuales doy por hecho que pronto se iran como siempre ha pasado) :XX::XX:



El nuevo argumento que leo últimamente es que la red Bitcoin consume demasiada energía eléctrica por culpa de la minería y que esto es insostenible, ni que pagaran ellos la electricidad esa.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Para los que dicen que de BTC "no se puede salir".... un ejemplo práctico:
> 
> Supongamos que ayer un forero decidiera hacer una *pequeña retirada*:



La clave está en "pequeña", aguinaldos sí que sueltan. Ahora prueba con una retirada "bestial" que te marque la diferencia en la vida. Te vas a comer los mocos.



Timetwister dijo:


> Tengo una transacción sin confirmar 32 horas ya. 77 satoshis por byte. Ni el fin de semana ese que los mineros se fueron en masa a Bcash estaba tan mal la cosa.



Ancha es la entrada al averno y angosta la salida. Comprad malditos, comprad!


----------



## p_pin (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> La clave está en "pequeña", aguinaldos sí que sueltan. Ahora prueba con una retirada "bestial" que te marque la diferencia en la vida. Te vas a comer los mocos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 18:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Hombre ese forero sabe que una "retirada bestial" llama la atención...
... comparación: un billete de 500 está "mal visto", 10 de 50... no


----------



## sirpask (8 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El nuevo argumento que leo últimamente es que la red Bitcoin consume demasiada energía eléctrica por culpa de la minería y que esto es insostenible, ni que pagaran ellos la electricidad esa.



Esto va dirigido a los pijo-progres usuarios de bitcoin.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (8 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El nuevo argumento que leo últimamente es que la red Bitcoin consume demasiada energía eléctrica por culpa de la minería y que esto es insostenible, ni que pagaran ellos la electricidad esa.



Así es. Van saliendo noticias por ahí explicando que la minería gasta tanta energía como casi 200 paises o algo así, y eso esta muy mal, dicho desde dispositivos cuya fabricación implica explotación infantil para la extración del material que compone sus antenas.


----------



## BlueArrow (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> O tú con un tiro en la nuca. Será por dinero y contactos. Juega, juega.



¿A esto están llegando ya los trolls de este hilo? ¿A hacer amenazas de muerte?

Desde luego, sois despreciables. Con cada nueva idiotez que decís os desprestigiáis. Los que están leyendo, que son miles, no son gilipollas como vosotros y buena cuenta se dan de vuestra subnormalidad.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¿A esto están llegando ya los trolls de este hilo? ¿A hacer amenazas de muerte?



¿Cómo respondes tú a una amenaza previa, ¿con un beso en el culo? Una actitud muy "budista".

Cito al Prenda de tu manada  :



remonster dijo:


> ... tengo pasta y contactos para hundirte en la miseria. ... Cualquier día te despiertas con una sorpresa...



Todos los hilos que frecuenta acaban de la misma manera, es un psicópata reconocido.

Y tú flipao abraza-árboles sufres de atención selectiva.


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Dic 2017)

tixel, entonces cuando llegan las ballenas a BCH?

tengo ganas ya de soltarles mis BCH....


----------



## Nailuj2000 (8 Dic 2017)

Me he puesto a inatalr zap, el wallet de Jack Mallers, y en osx hay algunos problemas con la instalación y estoy en slack, chateando con el mismo Jack Mallers para solucionarlo.
Tos iguales 

EDITO: Cuando esté funcionando me curro un howto


----------



## Arctic (8 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Tengo una transacción sin confirmar 32 horas ya. 77 satoshis por byte. Ni el fin de semana ese que los mineros se fueron en masa a Bcash estaba tan mal la cosa.



Ármate de paciencia, tengo un colega con más de cien satoshis por byte desde ayer a las 08 : 00 (36 horas en este momento) y de momento sigue sin confirmar. Me da que os faltan días...


----------



## runner (8 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Para los que dicen que de BTC "no se puede salir".... un ejemplo práctico:
> 
> Supongamos que ayer un forero decidiera hacer una pequeña retirada:
> 
> ...



Y si no, puedes cerrar tu posición en segundos con CFDs (ETX por ejemplo), o en futuros del CBOT cuando arranquen en unos pocos días.


----------



## Arctic (8 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> ¿Cómo respondes tú a una amenaza previa, ¿con un beso en el culo? Una actitud muy "budista".
> 
> Cito al Prenda de tu manada  :
> 
> ...



Insisto, reportad a este despojo que es difícil que no le caiga un baneo.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> http://dev.lightning.community/overview/#payment-requests
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda vete a vender la burra a otro lado. Como el sw que iba a resolver la escalabilidad y ya ves. Ahora la burra es la ln y sus 18 meses.
Este hilo está cambiando y ya no vaís a poder vender las burras que os venden a vosotros por burros.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 20:10 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Para los que dicen que de BTC "no se puede salir".... un ejemplo práctico:
> 
> Supongamos que ayer un forero decidiera hacer una pequeña retirada:
> 
> ...



Con eso no demuestras nada. Es una venta en un exchange y la retirada en la cuenta. Y a saber la cantidad, tu mismo dices que era pequeña.
Ahora, coje tus bitcoins del cold wallet, mandalo a un exchange colapsado. A ver si hay suerte.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 20:23 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> tixel, entonces cuando llegan las ballenas a BCH?
> 
> tengo ganas ya de soltarles mis BCH....



Puedes hacerlo cuando quieras, aún están acumulando. O sea que fijate.
Pareceís crios defendiendo algo como si os fuese la vida en ello, el honor o no se que. El bitcoin es una trampa hoy en día y se ha demostrado de todas las maneras, pero lo puedes comprobar tú mismo.
No se si lees lo que pongo, pero si viste que el mempool está con más de 200.000 tx atascadas, que son más de 70 bloques, que es medío día y que hay gente hasta pagando más de 3000$, gente con comisiones de 1500 y con la tx parada 16h. Y ya cientos o miles con más de 1000$ de comisión. 
Y en este hilo gente pagando burradas y con la tx atascada desde ayer y defiendo esto y tocando los cojones.
Esto es indefendible, no se que coño teneís en la cabeza.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Me da que os faltan días...



Bienvenidos al patacoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Me he puesto a inatalr zap, el wallet de Jack Mallers, y en osx hay algunos problemas con la instalación y estoy en slack, chateando con el mismo Jack Mallers para solucionarlo.
> Tos iguales
> 
> EDITO: Cuando esté funcionando me curro un howto



Cuenta conmigo, pero tiene que ser a partir del lunes


----------



## sirpask (8 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Me he puesto a inatalr zap, el wallet de Jack Mallers, y en osx hay algunos problemas con la instalación y estoy en slack, chateando con el mismo Jack Mallers para solucionarlo.
> Tos iguales
> 
> EDITO: Cuando esté funcionando me curro un howto



Y yo lo mismo, si necesitas probar algo en linux avisa.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2017)

Este hilo es 0 información, solo un grupo de abducidos. Y mira que me jode leer en inglés.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2017)

LTC pumpeada a saco. ¿Será por lo de Bifinex?

NEM también.

Luego esa pasta va casi siempre para BTC.

BTG hundiéndose.

Y asi todos los días. :bla: :bla:


----------



## Nailuj2000 (8 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cuenta conmigo, pero tiene que ser a partir del lunes






sirpask dijo:


> Y yo lo mismo, si necesitas probar algo en linux avisa.



Ya tengo el zap funcionando. Ha sido un poquito complicado, por mi torpeza y por alguna cosilla que noe staba bien en el repo, pero ya esta abierto, conectado y sincronizado. Y tengo todo listo para hacer "una guia para torpes como yo". El ratillo con esta gente ha sido un poco estresante, porque menudo nivel se gastan. Aunque no he quedao mal del todo, jeje.

Ahora lo que me falta es saber como funciona. Tengo la app abierts pero ni idea de como va, hay una address, pero empeza con m, no con 1, y claro, la pone en un monedero para enviarle algo y me dice que noes una direccion btc válida.

A ver si encuentro una guia de LN para torpes, jeje

EDITO: que bruto soy, las direccioens que comienzan por n son de la testnet


----------



## p_pin (8 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Gráfico de 4h BTC, situación:



Actualizo, el gráfico esta vez en 1 hora para ver más detalle, parece estar rompiendo para irse arriba


----------



## Nailuj2000 (8 Dic 2017)

Si os instalais un monedero que trabaje con la testnet os envio unos bitcoins, y así ayudamos a acelerar la implantación de la ln, al menos con el zap 

EDITO: ya tengo 4 btc en mi wallet zap.

Aquí: HTLC.me Lightning Network Custodial Wallet hay un wallet LN online.

si os hacéis una dirección podemos hacer pruebas y ver cuanta comsión necesitaremos para pagar un café, y cuanto tardarán las conformaciones.

Y por cierto, se necesitan testers para el Zap


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Si os instalais un monedero que trabaje con la testnet os envio unos bitcoins, y así ayudamos a acelerar la implantación de la ln, al menos con el zap
> 
> EDITO: ya tengo 4 btc en mi wallet zap.
> 
> ...



he entrado y no veo para descargar ningun wallet.... :cook:

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 23:32 ----------

Releases · lightninglabs/lightning-app · GitHub

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 23:34 ----------

Zap · GitHub

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 23:48 ----------




Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Si pasa X tiempo, se acabaría cancelando o qué pasaría?



es con nodo bitcoin core?

Rescanea la cadena de bloques para transacciones perdidas de la cartera 

pon

```
-rescan
```
 en consola de comandos

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 23:49 ----------

para usar la testnet tengo que poner -testnet en consola de comandos?


----------



## Nailuj2000 (9 Dic 2017)

HTLC es para tener el wallet online, y trabaja sobre testnet.
ZAP es el wallet que está desarrollando Jack Mallers y tb trabaja con testnet.
En testnet las direcciones empiezan por m y no por 1, y los btc se llaman tBTC en lugar de BTC.

En estas dos direcciones (faucets, sin publicidad ni cosas de esas) se pueden conseguir tBTC, que se deberían usar pra pruebas y devolver después. 

Para poder usar el ZAP hay que bajarse el código de su github e instalarlo siguiendo las instrucciones. Se supone que en linux es sencillo, aun asi en cuanto pueda pongo el howto de como lo he instalao yo, por si srive de ayuda.

Ahora me acabo de bajar la app de lightninglabs, q tiene muy buena pinta, y creo que esta ya trabaja con la blockchain "buena", no con la testnet, pues las direcciones veo que empiezan por 2, y creo que alguien aquí, no se si mojón o remonster explicó que esas son las direcciones LN, pero intento enviar, desde blockchain.info, a esa dirección y me dice que no es válida, no se si es cosa del blockchaon.info o si es que es que me he saltado algun paso.


----------



## kilerz (9 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> HTLC es para tener el wallet online, y trabaja sobre testnet.
> ZAP es el wallet que está desarrollando Jack Mallers y tb trabaja con testnet.
> En testnet las direcciones empiezan por m y no por 1, y los btc se llaman tBTC en lugar de BTC.
> 
> ...



Blockchain.info aun no soporta direcciones LN , acaban de publicar esto : Releasing our Lightning Network Explorer
Igual es lo que buscabas


----------



## BlueArrow (9 Dic 2017)

Me han llovido los telegrams y los whatsapps hoy preguntándome cómo comprar Bitcoin. Parece que la mayoría de los novatos piensa que va a llegar a 100K el año que viene.

Igual me quedé corto con lo de los 25.000 USD en 2018.

Vivimos momentos históricos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Dic 2017)

¿Y si la burbuja es el dinero fiat? - YouTube


----------



## Nailuj2000 (9 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Me han llovido los telegrams y los whatsapps hoy preguntándome cómo comprar Bitcoin. Parece que la mayoría de los novatos piensa que va a llegar a 100K el año que viene.
> 
> Igual me quedé corto con lo de los 25.000 USD en 2018.
> 
> Vivimos momentos históricos.



Y con 100.000 también te quedas corto: Cuando te llegan, como a mi, wasap como esos, o cuando el fontanero o el albañil te dicen "pues pagame con unos bitcoins de esos", como hoy mismo y ayer me ha pasado a mi, es que sí, que son momentos históricos.

Y enseguida estarán los monederos LN que mandarán a las shitcoins a donde les corresponde. 

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 01:36 ----------




kilerz dijo:


> Blockchain.info aun no soporta direcciones LN , acaban de publicar esto : Releasing our Lightning Network Explorer
> Igual es lo que buscabas



No, eso es un explorer para la testnet, ahora lo que voy buscando es entender como funciona la app de Lightning Labs, que, de momento yo la miro a ella y ella a mi, y ni idea, jejej.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (9 Dic 2017)

Para los tontos como este que dicen que BTC no tiene liquidez:



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Tú has pillado un crédito que devuelves con la nómina y luego vas sacando cantidades semanales para pagar la comida, con tarjeta btc, poco a poco sin que se note.
> 
> Así es la "vidorra" de los "millionarios" de BTC.





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Bla bla bla... tu vida con BTC es la misma mierda que sin BTC. Tu wallet no te sirve para nada ni aunque la pantallita marque 1.000.000 de Mortadelos.
















:XX:

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 03:53 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Y por cierto el mempool con record también, 150.000 tx a la espera. Cuando baje el pump va a ser la caña.
> 
> Esto son fundamentales, y el resto es mierda. El oro digital que cuesta moverlo más que el físico.
> 
> ...



Podria enviar un millon a Corea del Sur y llegaria en un rato. Cuanto tardaria en enviar un millon en oro a Corea del Sur? :XX:


----------



## BlueArrow (9 Dic 2017)

Lo de tixel es un extraño caso médico digno de un estudio genético.


----------



## Speculo (9 Dic 2017)

Lo que ve cualquier persona ajena ahora mismo al trading especulativo que se trae la gente con bitcoin es que esto no hace más que subir en precio como la espuma. Cuando preguntas a esas personas si saben lo que es blockchain o qué utilidad real tiene cualquier cripromoneda actualmente, te ponen caras raras o te dicen que no sabían que hubiera más cosas además de bitcoin, pero que esto sube mucho y que quieren saber cómo se entra.

Independientemente de quién se haya rico con esto o no, la realidad es que nunca antes algo con una utilidad nula costó tanto. Los tulipanes, al menos, servían para decorar el salón.


----------



## sirpask (9 Dic 2017)

Yo una cosa que no entiendo es como están intentando poner opciones/futuros/derivados a una cripto en este caso concreto bitcoin, con la volatilidad que hay.


----------



## tixel (9 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Me han llovido los telegrams y los whatsapps hoy preguntándome cómo comprar Bitcoin. Parece que la mayoría de los novatos piensa que va a llegar a 100K el año que viene.
> 
> Igual me quedé corto con lo de los 25.000 USD en 2018.
> 
> Vivimos momentos históricos.



Y más historicos que se van a volver pronto, pero creo que no por lo no te quieres imaginar.
Cuando el zapatero te pregunta donde invertir es el momento de plegar velas. Eso lo sabe hasta el tato.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 11:47 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Porque es la única manera de "domar" un activo que conocen los banksters. No tienen otra.
> 
> El problema es que en esta ocasión ven que el caballo les ha salido bastante indomable, y están reculando.



¿indomable? Pero si con btc hacen lo que les dá la puta gana y hasta tienen palmeros y un ejercito de trolls para que les aplaudan. No hace falta más que ver el pumpazo que le están metiendo por la patilla.
Los futuros yo creo que aparte de por avaricia, que es el motor de todos estos hijos de la gran puta, es para manipular el activo como hacen con el oro. A partir de ese momento son ellos los que ponen el precio. El bitcoin va a costar y va a valer para lo que ellos quieran.
Esto ya es otra cosa que la que me meti yo hace años, menos mal que quedan cash y las alt.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 11:51 ----------




Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Y con 100.000 también te quedas corto: Cuando te llegan, como a mi, wasap como esos, o cuando el fontanero o el albañil te dicen "pues pagame con unos bitcoins de esos", como hoy mismo y ayer me ha pasado a mi, es que sí, que son momentos históricos.
> 
> Y enseguida estarán los monederos LN que mandarán a las shitcoins a donde les corresponde.
> 
> ...



Tiene que ser el descojone pagar al fontanero con los bitcoins. Seguro que la experiencia le pareció fantastica. Supongo que las comisiones las pagas tu, así te sale solo 15€ más cara que si la pagases con tarjeta y al tio en vez de llegarle en el momento el dinero, le llegará en próximos días pero tampoco se sabe cuando. El hombre se queda maravillado de las maravillas del futuro.:XX:
Mira que sois mentirosos. El btc no vale para pagar o hace falta hacer un esquema.
Y lo de la ln, demuestra muy bien el tipo de gente que apoya core. No tiene puta idea de como funciona pero los de core le dicen que es la ostia y que ya la tienen "casi" lista y lo toman como real.
Cuando te enteres de como va, si va, la ln te vas a quedar como cuando te comieron la cabeza con lo bueno que era sw y el fiasco que es.


----------



## asilei (9 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Bitcoinity GIF en el ATH de 13000 USD:



Es curioso lo subjetiva e influenciable que és la percepción humana, en el post del dia 6 de Diciembre, los 13.000 USD eran una cifra estratosférica. Hoy ha perdido los 15.000 USD y parece el apocalipsis.

Sigo con mi serie para no perder perspectiva:

*Global Cripto*
Market Cap
Nov 2016: 15.000M USD
Nov 2017: 290.000M USD
Dic 2017: 420.000M USD

Volumen 24H
Nov 2016: 75M USD
Nov 2017: 10.000M USD
Dic 2017: 27.500 USD *(+275% en un mes)*

*Solo BTC*
Market Cap
Nov 2016: 12.000M USD
nov 2017: 145.000M USD
6 Dic 2017: 210.000M USD
9 Dic 2017: 250.000M USD

Precio BTC-USD
Nov 2016: 750 USD
Nov 2017: 9.000 USD
6 Dic 2017: 12.500 USD
9 Dic 2017: 14.500 USD

Volumen 24H
Nov 2016: 12M USD
Nov 2017: 1.200M USD
6 Dic 2017: 9.000M USD *(+600% en 1 mes)*
9 Dic 2017: 15.000M USD *(+60% en 3 dias)*

Desde luego la falta de liquidez no es un problema de bitcoin.


----------



## sirpask (9 Dic 2017)

Me recuerda a la locura de hace unos años al terminar el año fiscal que la gente metia sus millones en planes de pensiones para desgrabarse.

Hoy en dia como los planes de Pensiones son el timo de la estampita por que la renta fija no da una mierda y al sacarlo Montoro te cruje... pues parece que la gente quiere marcha y bitcoins.


----------



## tixel (9 Dic 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Para los tontos como este que dicen que BTC no tiene liquidez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no entiendo como negais la realidad de esa manera, porque no es discutible que lo que dices es mentira. En la mempool ya lo puse ayer, hay transacciones con ¡1500$ de comision! que llevan esperando 16h. O sea que no puedes mandar ni el millón ni otra cantidas en un rato, *con bch si*.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 12:15 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> Lo que ve cualquier persona ajena ahora mismo al trading especulativo que se trae la gente con bitcoin es que esto no hace más que subir en precio como la espuma. Cuando preguntas a esas personas si saben lo que es blockchain o qué utilidad real tiene cualquier cripromoneda actualmente, te ponen caras raras o te dicen que no sabían que hubiera más cosas además de bitcoin, pero que esto sube mucho y que quieren saber cómo se entra.
> 
> Independientemente de quién se haya rico con esto o no, la realidad es que nunca antes algo con una utilidad nula costó tanto. Los tulipanes, al menos, servían para decorar el salón.



Si que hay precedentes. Terra por ejemplo. Era igual, todo el mundo quería entrar y montarse, pocos lo consiguieron, como es normal

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 12:27 ----------

El penultimo descojone es el de la ln. Aquellos que teneís tanta esperanza en ella debeís saber que para que te manden 500€ tienes que tener tú otro tanto bloqueado en el canal. Seguro que hay cola para bloquear tus fondos en la ln.:XX: Y para cobrar un mes ya puedes tener otro mes en bloqueado en el channel de los cojones. Es de risa.


----------



## Speculo (9 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si que hay precedentes. Terra por ejemplo. Era igual todo el mundo quería entrar y montarse, pocos lo consiguieron, como es normal



Ni Terra siquiera se asemejaba a esto. Y por eso sus acciones bajaron a dos o tres euros y telefónica se dignó a pagar por ellas cinco o seis (no lo recuerdo).
Bitcoin no vale nada.

El único beneficio real es el de las comisiones de las casas de cambio y el de los mineros. En ese caso sí que parece que hay beneficio en dinero contante y sonante. E imagino que por ahí va el timo este que se está montando. También imagino que la falta de regulación al respecto y el poco control que se está ejerciendo sobre esta nueva mina de riqueza casi instantánea no es debido a la "descentralización" y a la "opacidad" de la cosa sino al poco dinero real que hay detrás. Es lógico pensar que lo único que hay real son esas comisiones que he citado y no el precio de cambio que se ve por doquier, que es humo. Así que para qué actuar.

Igual me estoy liando, pero poco daño al sistema hace el vapor de agua...


----------



## bmbnct (9 Dic 2017)

Otro troll más. En este hilo es claro indicador de chuchuchu..... 

Por cierto Steam ha dejado Bitcoin y no ha elegido Bcash sino LTC, porque será!


----------



## Claudius (9 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Y enseguida estarán* los monederos LN que mandarán a las shitcoins a donde les corresponde.*
> 
> No, eso es un explorer para la testnet, ahora lo que voy buscando es entender como funciona la app de Lightning Labs, que, *de momento yo la miro a ella y ella a mi, y ni idea*, jejej.





Por eso mismo no va a ocurrir eso.., tu te lo ha dicho.
Ya lo verás con el tiempo.., hay quien le toca en Navidad la lotería (cosas del azar) y hay quien busca la lotería con estadística, se va a la bruixa d'or, o se hace quinielas en grupo.

Tu caso obviamente es el primero, felicidades.


----------



## asilei (9 Dic 2017)

Desde el principio de estos hilos, he defendido que no puedes crear ningún sistema que sea el más seguro, el más rápido y el más escalable a la vez. Cuando potencias una utilidad inevitablemente disminuyes la otra. 

Hoy en día Blockchain es el sistema más seguro, cualqier intento de incorporar rapidez o escalabilidad afecta en su seguridad.

Por eso la solución es crear capas como LN o sidechains complementarias, que trabajen con Bitcoin. En el caso de LN el precio que paga por la escalabilidad no es la seguridad, sino la universalidad. Los canales de LN se deben crear en relaciones de confianza y recurrencia.

Por lo tanto LN sigue sendo bitcoin, respaldado por Blockchain, por eso si tienes que realizar pagos por LN los fondos deben estar bloqueados en la Blockchain. Como una especie de tarjeta prepago pero con una ventaja, puedes recuperar el saldo resultante cuando quieras.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Dic 2017)

el que va a barrer a whatsapp?

Just a moment...


----------



## p_pin (9 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Ni Terra siquiera se asemejaba a esto. Y por eso sus acciones bajaron a dos o tres euros y telefónica se dignó a pagar por ellas cinco o seis (no lo recuerdo).
> Bitcoin no vale nada.
> 
> El único beneficio real es el de las comisiones de las casas de cambio y el de los mineros. En ese caso sí que parece que hay beneficio en dinero contante y sonante. E imagino que por ahí va el timo este que se está montando. También imagino que la falta de regulación al respecto y el poco control que se está ejerciendo sobre esta nueva mina de riqueza casi instantánea no es debido a la "descentralización" y a la "opacidad" de la cosa sino al poco dinero real que hay detrás. Es lógico pensar que lo único que hay real son esas comisiones que he citado y no el precio de cambio que se ve por doquier, que es humo. Así que para qué actuar.
> ...



Tenemos un nuevo punto de vista sobre bitcoin:


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> 53 horas ya, es un poco bestia esto. Desde luego como la lightning network realmente funcione como se dice (rapidísimo, anónimo y casi gratis), Bitcoin ya sí será inevitablemente la moneda mundial.



es con nodo bitcoin core?

Rescanea la cadena de bloques para transacciones perdidas de la cartera 

pon

```
-rescan
```
en consola de comandos y enter

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 13:45 ----------

no creo que se pueda perder el dinero aqui de esa manera, a algun lugar tiene que ir y esto es matematicas.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Dic 2017)

tardara en llegar, pero llegara, o -rescan

EDITO: de trezor ni idea..... sorry


----------



## Arctic (9 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Monedas mundiales ya son todas las criptos. :rolleye: ... Bitcoin es la moneda mundial de las 53 horas y los 1000 euros de comisión.



Parad ya de mentir. El problema de Timetwister es haber puesto una comision baja. Yo he movido estos días cantidades grandes con 30$ de comision y han entrado en el siguiente bloque, es decir pocos minutos después.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Parad ya de mentir. El problema de Timetwister es haber puesto una comision baja. Yo he movido estos días cantidades grandes con 30$ de comision y han entrado en el siguiente bloque, es decir pocos minutos después.



pero aunque pongas 1000 satoshis/kb yo creo que al final se tiene que corfirmar y no se puede perder el dinero por ahi....

1000 Satoshi	=	0.12742350 EUR


----------



## Speculo (9 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Tenemos un nuevo punto de vista sobre bitcoin:



Si quiere debatir, debatimos. 
Yo sólo comento lo que yo y cualquiera puede ver claramente. 
Dígame para qué sirve bitcoin. 
Y lo de "reserva de valor" se lo guarda porque una cosa que no sirve ni para verdérselo a un gitano no es reserva de cosa alguna.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Y lo de "reserva de valor" se lo guarda porque una cosa que no sirve ni para verdérselo a un gitano no es reserva de cosa alguna.



pues no te creas, yo a mas de un gitano ya le he dicho que he multiplicado por 10 mientras ellos juegan a las tragaperras....

y alguno va oyendo.... ienso:

EDITO: x15 voy ya....


----------



## p_pin (9 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Si quiere debatir, debatimos.
> Yo sólo comento lo que yo y cualquiera puede ver claramente.
> Dígame para qué sirve bitcoin.
> Y lo de "reserva de valor" se lo guarda porque una cosa que no sirve ni para verdérselo a un gitano no es reserva de cosa alguna.



Se ha hablado taaaaantas veces en estos hilos, y con taaaantos usuarios como tú antes... que sólo me queda recurrir a esta frase:

_"If you don’t believe me or don’t get it, I don’t have time to try to convince you, sorry." - Satoshi Nakamoto_

Si no te convence, si para ti vale "cero", si no estás dispuesto a apoyarlo, ni usarlo, entenderlo... etc:
_*¿Qué haces aquí?*_


----------



## deepbones (9 Dic 2017)

@Timetwister: si la transacción no entra en la blockchain en un periodo de 3 días, ésta se revierte automáticamente.


----------



## Astrako (9 Dic 2017)

Os dejo este artículo que acabo de leer. La verdad es que en parte se ha perdido esencia de lo que comenzó siendo Bitcoin. Igual puede seguir subiendo, pero a muchos de los que estáis en Bitcoin desde el principio comprando en su día a 80 o incluso menos, igual os interesa empezar a ver los toros desde la barrera. No se, demasiada especulación hay ya. Un abrazo.

__________________________________

La criptomoneda de moda vive una especie de burbuja, que igual que puede hincharse más, puede estallar en cualquier momento

Decía el viejo maestro John Kenneth Galbraith que la memoria financiera no dura más de 20 años. Menos diría yo. Si no ¿cuánto hace del estallido de la burbuja de las hipotecas basura? Apenas una década. Y se produjo solo siete u ocho años después de la debacle de las 'puntocom'.

No aprendemos. A una burbuja le sigue otra aún mayor ¿Lo es el bitcóin? Lo parece. Y no hace falta recurrir a obras clásicas como 'Manías, pánicos y cracks' de Charles Kindleberger o más recientes como 'El hombre que cambió su casa por un tulipán', de Fernando Trias de Bes, aunque no sea mala idea leerlas. Conocer el pasado puede ayudarnos a no errar en el presente o en el futuro.

En teoría estamos ante una divisa digital. Pero ¿acaso cumple los tres requisitos esenciales del dinero, es decir, ser un medio de pago, unidad de cuenta y reserva de valor? Es verdad que se puede usar en determinados pagos. No muchos y, además, cuesta saber lo que vale. Si en enero con un bitcóin se podía comprar un iPhone X, ahora, con esa misma unidad, se pueden adquirir 16. No olvidemos que no hace tanto, cuando se creó esta criptomoneda ('palabro' con el que se definen los medios digitales de intercambio) en el 2009, no daba ni para comprar un chicle.

Como unidad de cuenta, dada su volatilidad, sería arriesgado usarla, por ejemplo, para una hipoteca. El préstamo en bitcóins se habría multiplicado por 10 en meses, mientras que el sueldo en euros seguiría valiendo hoy igual, un poco más o un poco menos que en un año atrás. Algo parecido a las hipotecas multidivisa.

Y lo mismo sucede como reserva de valor. Una divisa que se intercambia hoy muy por encima de los 10.000 dólares puede caer en segundos. Ya se ha visto. De catapulta a tobogán, sin solución de continuidad. Es verdad, que por sus propias características de oferta limitada, la tendencia es, a mayor demanda, alza de la cotización. Pero una venta de bitcóins (no hace falta que sea muy masiva) podría provocar un desplome.

Ante todo ello, cuidado. Experimente, si quiere, pero con poco dinero. No se juegue todos los ahorros en una sola apuesta, por más que se lo aconseje un amigo o un cuñado que trabaja en el sector financiero. Pensemos que Warren Buffett, uno de los hombres más ricos del mundo, tiene una máxima: «No invierto en nada que no entienda». ¿Acaso somos los demás más sabios?

Y si tuvo la suerte de comprar bitcóins a 1.000 (por ejemplo en enero), recuerde que cuando a Edmond de Rothschild, miembro de una acaudalada saga de banqueros, le preguntaban por el secreto de su riqueza, decía: «Siempre vendo demasiado pronto». O lo que es lo mismo, que otro gane el último céntimo o que sea otro el que apague la luz.

Cuidado con el bitcóin


----------



## Nico (9 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Por eso la solución es crear capas como LN o sidechains complementarias, que trabajen con Bitcoin. En el caso de LN el precio que paga por la escalabilidad no es la seguridad, sino la universalidad. Los canales de LN se deben crear en relaciones de confianza y recurrencia.
> 
> Por lo tanto LN sigue sendo bitcoin, respaldado por Blockchain, por eso si tienes que realizar pagos por LN los fondos deben estar bloqueados en la Blockchain. Como una especie de tarjeta prepago pero con una ventaja, puedes recuperar el saldo resultante cuando quieras.



*asilei:*

Asumamos que la situación actual de la blockchain del Bitcoin es transitoria y luego regresará a la normalidad (será ?) pero, lo que algunos no conocen -o entienden- es que cada cadena lateral que se arme implica no una sino DOS transacciones (una de apertura y una de cierre).

Si HOY quisieras abrir una cadena lateral tendrías que pagar una comisión de $ 500 (si pretendes que se abra dentro de las próximas 24 hs) y, para cerrarla otro tanto.

Claro que una vez abierta y "dentro" de ella tu velocidad puede ser muy alta pero, *sólo entre LAS DOS PARTES que intervienen*.

Para la gente que quiere hacer un pago o transferencia por única vez la utilidad es nula (eso si, le quita más espacio y oportunidades en la blockchain) y, a los únicos que beneficia es a aquellos que tengan una relación de largo plazo y con múltiples pagos o transacciones *ENTRE ELLOS*.

No estoy diciendo que sea cosa mala y, desde ya, para ciertas relaciones puntuales es la solución PERO, si abrirla y cerrarla costará una fortuna y demorará dos días en cada paso (inicio-fin), estamos creando algo que prácticamente no tiene hipótesis de uso.

Además, si las comisiones no bajan, el viejo ejemplo de: _"... te abres una LN con Starbucks y vas pagando tus cafés de allí..."_ no es muy aplicable porque, si para tomar un café diario al mes de $ 5 (gasto total mensual $ 150) tengo que pagar una comisión de $ 500 *al abrir la LN y otro tanto al cerrarla* no creo que me sirva de mucho.

*NOTA =* La comisión PROMEDIO hoy día ronda los *$ 30-40* (no los $ 500) pero, es cierto que se ven comisiones de *$ 150, $ 400* y, según cuentan, hasta de *$ 1500* por parte de gente que pretende tener hecha su operación con alguna velocidad.

En todo caso si una LN te "cuesta" $ 60 (mitad al abrir, mitad al cerrar), estamos hablando de que sólo se abrirán para transacciones entre partes que muevan cifras muy altas o, no tiene ningún sentido.

===

*NOTA 2=* Por si hay algún tarado que no entiende lo que dije, dejo aclarado que *no estoy criticando las LN* y que, es motivo de discusión si el Bitcoin hoy día puede ser considerado _"el dinero al alcance de todos"_ o ya pasó a la categoría de _"sólo se puede usar para grandes operaciones"_ y si eso *es bueno o malo*. No he dado ese debate. El tema va de otra cosa.


----------



## Speculo (9 Dic 2017)

Yo chismorreo en mis ratos libres,que para eso están los foros. 

Me meto en este hilo como podía haberme metido en otro cualquiera. He elegido este porque me hace gracia. 

Las posturas sobre bitcoin son encontradas: hay gente que ve claramente que esto es el timo de la estampita (e invierte en ello o no, pero sabiendo que es todo mera especulación) y hay otra gente que cree que esto es la tabla de salvación del mundo moderno y acumula bitcoins como si fueran estrellas o con la certeza de que algún día lo serán. No hay posturas intermedias. 

Para mí, bitcoin no vale una higa. Hablo de valor real en un mundo real. ¿Hay personas ganando dinero real con esto? No lo sé. Yo desde luego no conozco a nadie que haya ganado dinero de verdad con bitcoin, salvo un par que en su día minaron algo y se sacaron para tres bolsas de pipas. Intuyo que muchas casas de cambio están haciendo el agosto con esto. Muchas empresas detrás de nuevas monedas, también. Ahora algún bróker se ve que quiere sumarse a la fiesta. Lo de siempre, vamos. 

Y al escéptico que entra en este hilo a comentar lo que ve con claridad, le quedan vuestros insultos y poco más. 



p_pin dijo:


> Se ha hablado taaaaantas veces en estos hilos, y con taaaantos usuarios como tú antes... que sólo me queda recurrir a esta frase:
> 
> _"If you don’t believe me or don’t get it, I don’t have time to try to convince you, sorry." - Satoshi Nakamoto_
> 
> ...



No sé quién es Satoshi Nakamoto ¿lo sabes tú?


----------



## BlueArrow (9 Dic 2017)

*Los trolls son unos “psicópatas”, afirma la ciencia*

*Dos estudios científicos de la University of British Columbia analizan por primera vez los rasgos de la personalidad de los trolls de Internet. ¿Por qué nos comportamos así en la red?*

Probablemente muchos de nosotros nos hemos encontrado alguna vez con los conocidos «trolls» de Internet, personas que publican mensajes con la intención de provocar, iniciar discusiones absurdas o incluso, llegar a ofender personalmente. La llegada de las redes sociales sirvió para "amplificar" este tipo de comportamientos entre los internautas.

No es cierto, sin embargo, que Internet o las redes sociales sean las culpables de los trolleos masivos que podemos observar. Aunque sí creo que la publicación de *mensajes anónimos* ha favorecido este tipo de personajes insultantes y ofensivos. Bajo el paraguas de la red, parece que todo vale.

Incluso es posible que alguna vez nosotros mismos hayamos podido jugar con la máscara del típico troll de Internet. ¿A qué se debe este comportamiento? ¿Por qué nos escondemos en la red para trollear y *encender debates* sin ningún tipo de objetivo?

*El aburrimiento, principal causa del trolleo*

*Un estudio publicado en Journal of Information Science en 2010* analizaba el comportamiento de los trolls de la *Wikipedia*. Según este trabajo de investigación, la motivación del trolleo en este sitio web se basaba en diversos factores, tales como el aburrimiento, el deseo de venganza o simplemente, la necesidad de llamar la atención.

En cierta manera, podría parecer que el comportamiento de los trolls de Internet se parece bastante a los trolls de la vida real. Para saber más acerca del perfil personal de este tipo de personajes, científicos de la University of British Columbia han llevado a cabo *dos estudios* de investigación para conocer más sobre el comportamiento de los conocidos trolls.

Su trabajo permitió entrevistar a 1.215 personas, para determinar cuál era su *actitud en la red*, y qué razones o motivos les llevaban a trollear en ocasiones. Los análisis de estos trolls sirvieron para asociar su comportamiento con tres rasgos de personalidad, frecuentemente agrupados bajo la denominación *dark triad*.

Este conjunto de personalidades se caracteriza por un *comportamiento narcisista* (con rasgos como el egoísmo o la falta de empatía), una fuerte *actitud maquiavélica* (es decir, siendo cínicos y manipuladores), además ser auténticos "psicópatas". Aunque esta descripción puede parecer exagerada, lo cierto es que los trolls suelen seguir comportamientos antisociales e impulsivos.

No contentos con eso, los científicos analizaron en sus trabajos los *rasgos sádicos* que manifestaban algunas de las personas que decían comportarse a veces como trolls en la red. En ese sentido, estimaron si realmente se caracterizaban por manifestar sadismo a través de dos exámenes, la Short Sadistic Impulse Scale y la Varieties of Sadistic Tendencies scale.

En todos los casos, los trolls explicaron que se "divertían haciendo daño" a través de sus mensajes en la red. Además, *su comportamiento no era esporádico*, sino que la media de tiempo que invertían en Internet comentando y trolleando era de 1,07 horas por día. En ese sentido, los hombres gastaban más minutos actuado como trolls en los comentarios que las mujeres (0,88 horas frente a 0,49 horas).

En el segundo estudio, los científicos emplearon también la Global Assessment of Internet Trolling para determinar el comportamiento troll de las personas entrevistadas. En este caso, también se observó una *fuerte asociación entre los trolls y los comportamientos sádicos*: estas personas disfrutan haciendo lo que hacen, aunque no persigan una finalidad clara.

Este es el primer estudio que relaciona los rasgos de la *personalidad* con el clásico comportamiento de trolleo en la red. Aunque sus conclusiones pueden parecer exageradas, lo cierto es que es raro (cuanto menos) tratar de entender la existencia de trolls en Internet y en las redes sociales.

¿Por qué necesitamos comportarnos así? ¿Existe un extraño placer que se activa cuando comentamos de forma anónima en la red, sin ningún tipo de objetivo más que "incendiar" alguna discusión o provocar a alguien? Siguiendo las conclusiones de este estudio, no hay duda: *don't feed the troll*.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 15:42 ----------

-------------------------------------------------------------

La mayoría de los trolls que pululan por aquí, y por otros sitios, símplemente no van a invertir en Bitcoin por una sencilla razón:

Tienen una baja concentración de neuronas espejo en la corteza cerebral y una actividad reducida del lóbulo frontal. Es una circunstancia púramente genética.

Esta deficiencia les impide poder proyectar y extrapolar el desarrollo de una situación a largo plazo, por lo tanto, en ellos, prima el cortoplacismo y no tienen ninguna visión de futuro. Por otro lado, carecen de empatía, símplemente no tienen los circuitos necesarios para experimentarla.

Lo único que les mueve es el placer que sienten cuando sus anhelos son cumplidos y el mayor dolor que padecen es que les arrebaten el objeto de su deseo.


----------



## bonatti (9 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> HTLC es para tener el wallet online, y trabaja sobre testnet.
> ZAP es el wallet que está desarrollando Jack Mallers y tb trabaja con testnet.
> En testnet las direcciones empiezan por m y no por 1, y los btc se llaman tBTC en lugar de BTC.
> 
> ...



Buenas Nailuj2000,

Por el tema de las direcciones, aquí tenéis un resumen de los prefijos: List of address prefixes - Bitcoin Wiki

Como puedes ver, ya has encontrado los dos prefijos que deberías ver en la Testnet:
* m o n, en vez de 1 para las direcciones normales, pubkey hash (P2PKH address)
* 2 en vez de 3, para las direcciones de pago a un script, script hash (P2SH address)

Antes de lanzarse al cliente de lightning, quizás vendría bien usar en modo testnet clientes con los que estemos más familiarizados (para ver alli las direcciones Testnet y ver bien, que es lo de siempre pero con otras direcciones). Para ello algunas posibilidades:
* Con el cliente de core, ir al directorio ".bitcoin" dentro del directorio de usuario, y en el fichero bitcoin.conf poner el parámetro "testnet=1". Al arrancar el cliente en modo gráfico (bitcoin-qt) debería verse el simbolo de bitcoin en verde en vez de en naranja, para indicar que estamos en la Testnet.
* Con electrum, podemos arrancar con "electrum --testnet".
* Con Mycelium podemos descargar la version testnet para jugar (es una app diferente que la de la red principal)
* Y si alguien está interesado, le puedo explicar como he compilado y cargado la aplicación de Bitcoin para Ledger Nano s en modo Tesnet para jugar con Electrum (requiere un linux, pero puede ser máquina virtual). De todas maneras, la aplicación de bitcoin funcionará y firmará correctamente las transacciones, solo que al verse en la pantalla el mensaje de confirmación no se muestra la dirección correctamente. Tampoco es que sea muy importante, dado que estamos jugando con bitcoins de test.

A parte de esto, comento que Lightning implica direcciones P2SH, dado que requiere SegWit y todas las direcciones SegWit son P2SH. Por tanto, en modo testnet deberían ser de las que empiezan por 2. No estoy seguro donde y porque has visto direcciones m o n, pero con esas direcciones no deberías poder hacer transacciones Lightning (o me falta entender cosas a mí)

Espero que sea útil en general, ya sea porque queráis jugar con Lightning o para juguetear con la testnet (que no está ya la cosa como para andar jugando con la red principal).

EDITO: 
parece que para SegWit hay un nuevo formato de direcciones, definidas en el BIP 173: bips/bip-0173.mediawiki at master · bitcoin/bips · GitHub

Estas direcciones tienen un codificación diferente (Bech32) que las de toda la vida (base58), y empiezan por "bc1" (mainnet) o por "tb1" (testnet).

Es poco probable verlas en un wallet, porque parece que no muchos wallets están preparados para mostrar las direcciones en este formato (aunque sean compatibles con SegWit):
Electrum 3.0 is first Wallet to enable Bech32 SegWit Addresses | BTCMANAGER

Algunos exploradores de la blockchain ya lo soportan y lo muestran:
Bitcoin Transaction 7b269691a2716da306d88cfc08e088e176654148c2b79f3c94c62ffca657c038
So bech32 address formats are already live on mainnet? : Bitcoin


----------



## PepitoFrito (9 Dic 2017)

Naiju2000, bonatti.
Esto bien se merece un hilo aparte o un subreddit.


----------



## asilei (9 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> *asilei:*
> 
> Asumamos que la situación actual de la blockchain del Bitcoin es transitoria y luego regresará a la normalidad (será ?) pero, lo que algunos no conocen -o entienden- es que cada cadena lateral que se arme implica no una sino DOS transacciones (una de apertura y una de cierre).
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, los supuestos de partida son correctos, se requieren dos tx para cada cadena (abrir y cerrar¡), la tx en blockchain siempre será más caro o lento que en las cadenas laterales, la máxima utilidad de las cadenas laerales es para relaciones a largo plazo o por lo menos recurrentes. 

Pero hay unas precisiones que hacen cambiar radicalmente tus conclusiones:

1) Transacciones *P2P* dentro de una LN: Dentro de una LN de pueden realizar tx entre dos nodos cualquiera

2) Capacidad de *enrutamiento* de LN: Las LN se pueden "conectar" entre si de tal forma que no necesitas abrir una cuenta en cada LN. Por ejemplo LIDL puede estar conectada a Starbucks, etc...

3) Transacciones *multiples*: Es simplista pensar que Starbucks generaría una tx en blockchain para cada nuevo cliente que incorpore en su LN. Lo más eficiente es lo que hacen ya hoy en dia los exchanges, agregar todas las altas diarias en una sola transacción. 

3) Coste vs *Valor* de LN: Estamos hablando de ejemplos de uso de LN para comercios. ¿Sabes el valor que tiene para los comercios una tarjeta de fidelización o de puntos hoy en dia? ¿que te hace suponer que una LN no tendría igual o más valor todavía, si además es medio de pago?

4) *Duración* de LN: No hay nada escrito sobre la duración de las cuentas de LN, podemos hablar de dias o de años. Incluso para Starbucks le compensa tejer su propia LN con clientes para tener relaciones de larga duración.

5) *Evolucion* de LN: Todas estas capacidades transformarán los medios de pago y tienen en el punto de mira en "democratizar" a los actores monopolistas en gestionarlos de hoy en dia como son VISA, Mastercard, Paypal, etc...

En resumen las *LN tienen sentido para todo tipo de transacciones económicas* donde exista una relación recurrentes más allá del comercio, estamos hablando de retribuciones salariales, pago de suministros, rentas, servicios,...


----------



## melchor rodriguez (9 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Efectivamente, los supuestos de partida son correctos, se requieren dos tx para cada cadena (abrir y cerrar¡), la tx en blockchain siempre será más caro o lento que en las cadenas laterales, la máxima utilidad de las cadenas laerales es para relaciones a largo plazo o por lo menos recurrentes.
> 
> Pero hay unas precisiones que hacen cambiar radicalmente tus conclusiones:
> 
> ...



@ asilei:

¿El LN favorecerá el Bitcoin como medio de pago?. Como al salir del Bitcoin* es caro al usuario éste utilizará el LN para sus gastos corrientes. ¿El Bitcoin puede ser el primer banco descentralizado de la Historia?. Un banco tiene tres funciones: otorgar créditos, instrumento como medio de pago y custodiar los ahorros. ¿Para otorgar créditos qué nuevas funciones tecnológicas se están desarrollando en el universo BTC?. 

Una empresa para fidelizar a sus clientes con el LN de Bitcoin ofrecerá buenos descuentos. 

* Me imagino que con la adopción masiva de carteras segwit bajarán sustancialmente las comisiones. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (9 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Desarrolla esto tixel... Yo lo que entiendo es que ln no es ya "bitcoin", es una capa superficial, una pasarela, como una especie de entorno amigable, pero ya no se está moviendo uno en la propia red bitcoin... La verdadera red sigue siendo lenta en cantidad de transacciones y segura...
> 
> Por eso me extraña que los bitcoñeros que tanto hablan de la seguridad ahora no tengan problema en aceptar un entorno donde ya no se está actuando sobre la propia red bitcoin.
> 
> ...



En bitcoin hay tanto hipocrita como encualquier otro lugar. Ahora se agarran a la ln, como antes lo hicieron a la sw. Entonces había gente que no se fiaba de la sw con razón y ahora hay muchos que dicen que ln no funcinará por muchos motivos.


----------



## tixel (9 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Desde el principio de estos hilos, he defendido que no puedes crear ningún sistema que sea el más seguro, el más rápido y el más escalable a la vez. Cuando potencias una utilidad inevitablemente disminuyes la otra.
> 
> Hoy en día Blockchain es el sistema más seguro, cualqier intento de incorporar rapidez o escalabilidad afecta en su seguridad.
> 
> ...



Tonterias hay que oir y por encima pontificando. A ver figura porque cojones es más insegura uan cadena con bloques de 1mb que una de 8. Por que es más insegura una red con un tiempo de bloque de 1 min que una de 10.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 17:41 ----------




Timetwister dijo:


> 53 horas ya, es un poco bestia esto. Desde luego como la lightning network realmente funcione como se dice (rapidísimo, anónimo y casi gratis), Bitcoin ya sí será inevitablemente la moneda mundial.



Más tontos no podeís ser, y perdona porque no tengo idea de insultarte. Pero tener una transacción muerta más de 2 días con su sw y andar esperando ahora la ln para que te resuelva los problemas en vez de dejar de usarla hace que te merezcas cualquier cosa que te pase.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 17:42 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Parad ya de mentir. El problema de Timetwister es haber puesto una comision baja. Yo he movido estos días cantidades grandes con 30$ de comision y han entrado en el siguiente bloque, es decir pocos minutos después.



Pero a que coño le llamamos ahora comisiones bajas. Definitvamente la mitad de este hilo esta abducida,, por no decir cosas peores.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 17:44 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> Si quiere debatir, debatimos.
> Yo sólo comento lo que yo y cualquiera puede ver claramente.
> Dígame para qué sirve bitcoin.
> Y lo de "reserva de valor" se lo guarda porque una cosa que no sirve ni para verdérselo a un gitano no es reserva de cosa alguna.



Si que es reserva de valor y más lo va aser cuando quede congelada la cadena por falta de hashrate.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 17:47 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> *Los trolls son unos “psicópatas”, afirma la ciencia*
> 
> *Dos estudios científicos de la University of British Columbia analizan por primera vez los rasgos de la personalidad de los trolls de Internet. ¿Por qué nos comportamos así en la red?*
> 
> ...



A ver si te lo lees, yo paso de estudios psicologicos de mierda, ya tengo al cura pa eso. A lo mejor el troll resulta que eres tú.


----------



## BlueArrow (9 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A ver si te lo lees, yo paso de estudios psicologicos de mierda, ya tengo al cura pa eso. A lo mejor el troll resulta que eres tú.



Sí, ya sabemos aquí que tú no eres mucho de leer...


----------



## Antonius Block (9 Dic 2017)

Algunos estáis hablando de abrir canales en LN por 500 leuros o más (que tampoco) y en verdad son de céntimos porque van sobre SW.


----------



## tixel (9 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Efectivamente, los supuestos de partida son correctos, se requieren dos tx para cada cadena (abrir y cerrar¡), la tx en blockchain siempre será más caro o lento que en las cadenas laterales, la máxima utilidad de las cadenas laerales es para relaciones a largo plazo o por lo menos recurrentes.
> 
> Pero hay unas precisiones que hacen cambiar radicalmente tus conclusiones:
> 
> ...



Si, la retribución salarial teniendo tu otro tanto bloqueado en el canal. Lo que dije, está la gente dandose de ostias por bloquear sus btc en un canal.:XX:
El enrutamiento ese está por ver que funciones asi que la red crezca bastante poco.
Lo de abrir los canales, cerrarlos, pagando la comisión de btc y conla memepool saturada no va a resolver nada, además de que no vale para muchisimos casos.
Otro timo como la ln, mientras en cash andaremos por las 150 tps ya en el més de Mayo, ya en territorio paypal. El resto es el cuento de la lechera


----------



## asilei (9 Dic 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> @ asilei:
> 
> ¿El LN favorecerá el Bitcoin como medio de pago?. Como al salir del Bitcoin* es caro al usuario éste utilizará el LN para sus gastos corrientes. ¿El Bitcoin puede ser el primer banco descentralizado de la Historia?. Un banco tiene tres funciones: otorgar créditos, instrumento como medio de pago y custodiar los ahorros. ¿Para otorgar créditos qué nuevas funciones tecnológicas se están desarrollando en el universo BTC?.
> 
> ...



En el entorno cripto, se están desarollando diferentes plataformas de prestamos P2P por ejemplo. Poner en contacto directamente a los prestamistas con los prestadores mediante smartcontracts con las condiciones y garantías. Otros ogrecen prestamos FIAT con BTC como colateral, Aunque es una de las partes màs verdes debido a la alta volatibilidad y el dificil encaje de pago de intereses en una moneda deflacionaria como BTC.

La gran herramienta de financiación en el entorno cripto son los ICO, para financiar proyectos mediante creación de tokens propios.


----------



## tixel (9 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sí, ya sabemos aquí que tú no eres mucho de leer...



De leer mierda no, y dentro de las mierdas cojo cualquier estudio psicologico sesudo de lo que sabe cualquier gañan.


----------



## asilei (9 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> En bitcoin hay tanto hipocrita como encualquier otro lugar. Ahora se agarran a la ln, como antes lo hicieron a la sw. Entonces había gente que no se fiaba de la sw con razón y ahora hay muchos que dicen que ln no funcinará por muchos motivos.



Se que tu ya lo sabes, pero para los que no lo tengan claro, la ln (lightening network) es posible gracias a la adopición de las transacciones sw (Segwit) en el softfork del pasado Agosto. O sea que no son dos cosas distintas, una depende de la otra.


----------



## asilei (9 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tonterias hay que oir y por encima pontificando. A ver figura porque cojones es más insegura uan cadena con bloques de 1mb que una de 8. Por que es más insegura una red con un tiempo de bloque de 1 min que una de 10.





Te lo han dicho 1 millon de veces, a más recursos necesarios para minar, más riesgo de centralización y por lo tanto exposición a un ataque del 51%. Y esto es el riesgo que se debe eliminar a toda costa.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 18:02 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Si, la retribución salarial teniendo tu otro tanto bloqueado en el canal. Lo que dije, está la gente dandose de ostias por bloquear sus btc en un canal.:XX:
> El enrutamiento ese está por ver que funciones asi que la red crezca bastante poco.
> Lo de abrir los canales, cerrarlos, pagando la comisión de btc y conla memepool saturada no va a resolver nada, además de que no vale para muchisimos casos.
> Otro timo como la ln, mientras en cash andaremos por las 150 tps ya en el més de Mayo, ya en territorio paypal. El resto es el cuento de la lechera



El bloqueo del canal solo es para realizar pagos o para operar como enrutador. Pero nada, tu a lo tuyo.


----------



## p_pin (9 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Actualizo, el gráfico esta vez en 1 hora para ver más detalle, parece estar rompiendo para irse arriba



Finalmente ayer tras subir unos 600 dólares más se dío la vuelta bajo la directriz bajista (señalo en el gráfico) y hoy cae fuerte

En los últimos minutos ha rebotado en aprox. 13.000$:
Que coinciden con la directriz alcista iniciada en 9.000 y el 50% fibo


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

Alguien adivina donde irá el dinero que está replegándose? 

ETH y Ripple serán las siguientes en ser regadas.

Bien visto bitcoñero cuando anunciaste recoger beneficios 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Si HOY quisieras abrir una cadena lateral tendrías que pagar una comisión de $ 500 (si pretendes que se abra dentro de las próximas 24 hs) y, para cerrarla otro tanto.




MENTIRA. Puto manipulador.

En estos momentos las mejores tarifas son de 357 sat/byte y bajando. Cualquier puede verlo aqui: Unconfirmed Transactions - BTC.com

Una transaccion normal tiene de tamaño unos 220 bytes. Eso son 220x357 = 78540 satos = 0.00078540 BTC = $11 (1BTC = $14.000)

11 putos dolares !! De donde cojones sacas que hacen falta $500 ?

Y ojo, esa tarifa es para que entre en el siguiente bloque, en los proximos 10 minutos. Si no te importa esperar un poco mas entonces es incluso mas barato.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 20:55 ----------

Ahora mismo ya estan a 165 sat/byte y el mempool bajando a niveles normales


----------



## DrJ (9 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> MENTIRA. Puto manipulador.
> 
> En estos momentos las mejores tarifas son de 357 sat/byte y bajando. Cualquier puede verlo aqui: Unconfirmed Transactions - BTC.com
> 
> ...



Tampoco perdamos el norte, 11$ es barato frente a 500$ pero sigue siendo una barrera para algo que aspira a ser e-cash


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Dic 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Tampoco perdamos el norte, 11$ es barato frente a 500$ pero sigue siendo una barrera para algo que aspira a ser e-cash



¿Y quién debe determinar el uso que debe tener Bitcoin o a lo que debe aspirar?


----------



## bavech (9 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y quién debe determinar el uso que debe tener Bitcoin o a lo que debe aspirar?



Levanto la mano como en la escuela, esa respuesta me la sé:
El Consenso )


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (9 Dic 2017)

Ya nadie invita a cervezas con bitcoin como antes? ya no sirve ni para eso? El que vendía sus naranjas con btc ahora acepta VISA? 

Antes todos los abducidos se llenaban la boca con la revoluciőn de los micropagos "sin intermediario" y hoy al que quiera mover ficha le fríen a comisiones esos intermediarios que supuestamente no existían. Se inventan nuevas justificaciones ad hoc de que esto no es nada malo, liberté, fraternité, somos ricos holdeando...


----------



## p_pin (9 Dic 2017)

Respecto a las comisiones:

Dejo este gráfico histórico, captura de btc.com (el de la parte inferior del todo)
Transaction Fees - BTC.com

(se ve regular, el alojamiento de burbuja es _asín_, en la web de arriba se ve mejor, y es interactivo)

Pero se puede ver que excepto el periodo 2014-2016 y el periodo inicial, ha habido momentos con unas comisiones por kb similares o incluso superiores a la actualidad







La única explicación, que parece obvia, es que el sistema de cálculo de las comisiones se hace en base a btc, sin tener en cuenta la cotización.

Y por eso el brutal aumento de la cotización ha traído consigo el aumento de la comisión, por ejemplo:
(ojo que no miró los picos)

Comisión:
Marzo 2013: 0.0020 btc KB
Septiembre 2013: 0.0018 btc KB
Septiembre 2011: 0.0018 btc KB

Noviembre 2017: 0.0021 btc KB

Dicho ésto, quizá una opción sería que en el cálculo de comisiones se tenga en cuenta la cotización, para que especialmente los comercios y los nuevos adopters no se vean tan perjudicados


----------



## Rajoy (9 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Por eso mismo no va a ocurrir eso.., tu te lo ha dicho.
> Ya lo verás con el tiempo.., hay quien le toca en Navidad la lotería (cosas del azar) y hay quien busca la lotería con estadística, se va a la bruixa d'or, o se hace quinielas en grupo.
> 
> Tu caso obviamente es el primero, felicidades.



Siempre me ha hecho gracia eso de la bruixa d'or. Cuánto más famosa es una administración de lotería más gente va a comprar, más décimos venden y por tanto la probabilidad de que toque ahí aumenta año tras año. Pero es sólo la probabilidad de que toque en esa administración la que aumenta. No la del subnormal que hace 500 km para ir a comprar un décimo allí. Su probabilidad es la misma que si lo comprara en cualquier otro lugar.

Cuando toda la lotería se venda en la bruixa d'or la probabilidad de que toque allí será igual a 1. Pero la de los pardillos que van a comprar su décimo allí seguirá siendo infinitesimal ...


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Dic 2017)

El fenómeno más interesante del bitcoin del último mes, en mi opinión, no ha sido la espectacular subida contra el fiat. Apreciación del BTC o depreciación del dolar, siempre me pregunto lo mismo. 

Para mí, sin duda, lo más interesante ha sido la difusión de los estudios que han detectado el choque frontal del bitcoin contra el consumo de energía. Entra en fase de paradoja, para lo que estaba predestinado. Con es problema de calculo el limite de la minería, sino de la energía. 

Es muy, muy, interesante este asunto de la energía consumida y el muro físico al frente. Sirve como un aparente gran sablazo al BTC para sus detractores, que todavía no ven o no creen en la intención de replicación en espejo digital de la economía física.

Está claro que estamos abocados a un abrupto parón de la minería. Las grandes vetas del bitcoin ya han sido explotadas. Como la minería del oro, no tardará en dejar de ser rentable para el grueso, y esto llegará a una velocidad rapidísima. Dejará un desierto de minas abandonadas. Entiendo que quedarán muy pocos mineros, con estrategias distintas. Habrá familias de mineros que buscarán estrategias variopintas para minar buscando energías renovables y baratas, tendentes a cero, robando energía a la electricas de alguna forma, aprovechandose de terceros, etc. y habrá a su vez grandes empresas con estrategias de volumen industrial que marcarán las pautas y el precio mínimo del BTC, aunque este es probable que esté por encima. Se encontrará muy poco oro en adelante.
Hasta ahora el gobierno chino ha querido controlar el suministro en un esfuerzo gigante copando toda la minería (es a fin de cuentas lo mismo, ser ellos los principales productores). Probablemente mantenga esta estrategia pero se centrará en otras formas de control del mismo y avanzará hacia el control del ecosistema cripto.

La cuestión de las trasacciones y lo costoso de estas, será probablemente parcialmente superada por formulas paralelas (de igual manera que hay títulos de oro, habrá títulos de bitcoin), pero tendrá menos importancia que hasta ahora, se asumirá. Como el oro, no se harán grandes movimientos de bitcoin, será costoso y complejo, será distinto ha como ha sido hasta ahora. Los tenedores actuales son muchos más de los que serán en el futuro, puesto que es problable que haya un proceso de acumulación costante en cada vez menos manos. No será moneda de intercambio para la masa, sino poder entre los grandes. Se llegará al bitcoin a través de otras monedas digitales. Desde ether, que se vinculará a la producción de bienes y servicios reales, a la economía productiva, se podrá ascender a bitcoin por los grandes empresarios de la nueva economía.

Bitcoin será un paquidermo casi inmovil, desde donde se referenciarán los restantes mercados de divisa. Tenderá a ser estático en menos de 24 meses.Y además sus transferencias tenderán a enfriarse cada vez más y más. La referencia contra el fiat tenderá a perder importancia según ethereum u otros y el montón de ICOs que han salido y saldrán estos años empiecen a dar casos de exito y a consolidar empresas. Seguirá el proceso de consolidación de muchas monedas o fichas, las que sobrevivan. 

La demás monedas tipo BTC tardarán mucho más en enfrentarse al problema energético, la mayoría probablemente no lleguen, nunca jamás llegarán a ser tan masivas en minería, es claro que su valor será menor. Probablemte haya otras de suministro dado que pueden ser tan masivas en uso, pero no podrán subir de precio o inmediamente perderán usuarios, por muy cautivos que estén estos, es probable que habrá dos o más alternativas similares. 

Es el nuevo gran becerro de oro se arma en su pedestal.


----------



## DrJ (9 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y quién debe determinar el uso que debe tener Bitcoin o a lo que debe aspirar?



Lo de e-cash me suena de un tal Satoshi Nakamoto "Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System " ...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (9 Dic 2017)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Apreciación del BTC o depreciación del dolar, siempre me pregunto lo mismo.



Ninguno de los dos, es la hiperinflación del USDT e instrumantos similares fijados al $$$. El USDT es el peso argentino antes del corralito. Teóricamente equivalía a $1. De hecho ya hay corralito en bitcoin, sus bancos (exchanges) limitan las retiradas de efectivo en monto y tiempo.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Respecto a las comisiones:
> 
> Dejo este gráfico histórico, captura de btc.com (el de la parte inferior del todo)
> Transaction Fees - BTC.com
> ...




Es que el calculo de las comisiones no tiene nada que ver con la cotizacion. Es una simple cuestion de oferta y demanda. Si alguien esta dispuesto a pagar mas que tu para que su transaccion se valide antes que la tuya esta en su derecho. Y como no va en funcion de la cantidad enviada sino de lo que ocupa en la cadena de bloques tiene sentido que las transacciones pequeñas no tengan cabida. Los troles se empeñan en querer pagar cafes con los bitcoins que ni siquiera tienen. Pero da igual lo que digan, sera la red la que decida si sirven para pagar cafes o no.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 23:08 ----------




DrJ dijo:


> Lo de e-cash me suena de un tal Satoshi Nakamoto "Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System " ...




El problema es que no sabeis lo que significa cash. Creeis que es algo que en realidad no es.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (9 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El problema es que no sabeis lo que significa cash. Creeis que es algo que en realidad no es.



Penúltimo argumento _ad hoc_ para justificar lo injustificable: 

_"It depends on what the meaning of the word 'is' is"

-- Bill Clinton_​
[youtube]j4XT-l-_3y0[/youtube]


----------



## Rajoy (9 Dic 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Lo de e-cash me suena de un tal Satoshi Nakamoto "Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System " ...



El tema es que el tal Nakamoto (quienquiera que fuera o fueran ...) ya no dirige los destinos de bitcoin. Creó su criatura y desapareció. Ahora es una comunidad la que decide si se pagan cafés con bitcoin o el espacio de la blockchain se destina a transacciones de mayor valor.

Pero esto, como taaaaantas otras cosas se ha dicho aquí hasta la saciedad. Calópez, porque no haces un examen para trol ? Que se tengan que leer por lo menos uno de los hilos y a ver si así no vienen aquí a soltar siempre los mismos argumentos requeterrebatidos. :bla:

Ah ! que lo tuyo es que haya tráfico en el hilo ? Ya ... :


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (9 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Ahora es una comunidad la que decide si se pagan cafés con bitcoin o el espacio de la blockchain se destina a transacciones de mayor valor.



Los mineros son a la "comunidad" lo que los banqueros a la sociedad.

Acaso tienes voz y voto respecto a lo que deben de cobrarte los mineros?


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Acaso tienes voz y voto respecto a lo que deben de cobrarte los mineros?




Por supuesto, yo soy quien establece la comision que debe de pagar mi transaccion. Lo que no puedo es decirles a los demas usuarios la comision que deben pagar las suyas. Y si ellos deciden pagar mas que yo tienen prioridad.


----------



## DrJ (10 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> El tema es que el tal Nakamoto (quienquiera que fuera o fueran ...) ya no dirige los destinos de bitcoin. Creó su criatura y desapareció. Ahora es una comunidad la que decide si se pagan cafés con bitcoin o el espacio de la blockchain se destina a transacciones de mayor valor.
> 
> Pero esto, como taaaaantas otras cosas se ha dicho aquí hasta la saciedad. Calópez, porque no haces un examen para trol ? Que se tengan que leer por lo menos uno de los hilos y a sí no vienen aquí a soltar siempre los mismos argumentos requeterrebatidos. :bla:
> 
> Ah ! que lo tuyo es que haya tráfico en el hilo ? Ya ... :



A ver presidente , de troll nada, newbie si quieres, vale. Se que aqui hay gente que me supera con mucho en conocimientos pero tengo el vicio de pensar por mi mismo mire usted.

En el blockchain veo futuro como habia hace años en el inicio comercial de internet pero no se que forma tomará, no tengo ni idea de quien sera google y quien Terra. 
Bitcoin está el primero por meritos propios pero tiene muchos defectos (comisiones , consumo de energia) por pulir, no tengo ni idea si los desarrollos futuros lo arreglaran u otro más listo le comerá la tostada. Pero eso tampoco lo sabe ni el más listo de aqui.

Troles haberlos haylos pero tambien mucho taliban que se niega a ver a los defectos de su amada criaturilla.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (10 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Por supuesto, yo soy quien establece la comision que debe de pagar mi transaccion.



DEBE? ningún minero está obligado a confirma tu transacción. Si no pagas lo que ELLOS consideran rentable pasan de ti y la transacción se revierte automáticamente al cabo de un tiempo.


----------



## asilei (10 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿No podría potencialmente hacerse toda transacción dentro de la lightning network? Si está todo el mundo ahí metido, no hace falta recurrir a la cadena principal.



Posiblemente la mayor parte de transacciones serán dentro de LNs u otras sidechains. Pero Blockchain es imprescindible como respaldo de ultimo recurso y generador de certidumbre.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 00:19 ----------




DrJ dijo:


> A ver presidente , de troll nada, newbie si quieres, vale. Se que aqui hay gente que me supera con mucho en conocimientos pero tengo el vicio de pensar por mi mismo mire usted.
> 
> En el blockchain veo futuro como habia hace años en el inicio comercial de internet pero no se que forma tomará, no tengo ni idea de quien sera google y quien Terra.
> Bitcoin está el primero por meritos propios pero tiene muchos defectos (comisiones , consumo de energia) por pulir, no tengo ni idea si los desarrollos futuros lo arreglaran u otro más listo le comerá la tostada. Pero eso tampoco lo sabe ni el más listo de aqui.
> ...



Cuando avances un poco más en al análisis verás que blockchain sin bitcoin no tiene sentido. Es el incentivo que mantiene el motor en marcha.


----------



## Rajoy (10 Dic 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> A ver presidente , de troll nada, newbie si quieres, vale. Se que aqui hay gente que me supera con mucho en conocimientos pero tengo el vicio de pensar por mi mismo mire usted.
> 
> En el blockchain veo futuro como habia hace años en el inicio comercial de internet pero no se que forma tomará, no tengo ni idea de quien sera google y quien Terra.
> Bitcoin está el primero por meritos propios pero tiene muchos defectos (comisiones , consumo de energia) por pulir, no tengo ni idea si los desarrollos futuros lo arreglaran u otro más listo le comerá la tostada. Pero eso tampoco lo sabe ni el más listo de aqui.
> ...




De newbie nada, trollaco !

Tienes mensajes en el hilo de burbucoin de enero de 2014 ... con lo cual cabe suponer que conoces bitcoin desde, al menos, 2013. Y vienes aquí a preguntar como si acabaras de aparecer por aquí caído del guindo ...

Que cansinos sois !

*TROLLACO !*

Hala ! oooooootro al ignore ...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> El tema es que el tal Nakamoto (quienquiera que fuera o fueran ...) ya no dirige los destinos de bitcoin. Creó su criatura y desapareció. Ahora es una comunidad la que decide si se pagan cafés con bitcoin o el espacio de la blockchain se destina a transacciones de mayor valor.
> 
> Pero esto, como taaaaantas otras cosas se ha dicho aquí hasta la saciedad. Calópez, porque no haces un examen para trol ? Que se tengan que leer por lo menos uno de los hilos y a sí no vienen aquí a soltar siempre los mismos argumentos requeterrebatidos. :bla:
> 
> Ah ! que lo tuyo es que haya tráfico en el hilo ? Ya ... :



si desempolvase su wallet, quizás sí siga teniendo parte del destino de bitcoin en sus manos.
Un millón son muchos btc´s hoy en día.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (10 Dic 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> si desempolvase su wallet, quizás sí siga teniendo parte del destino de bitcoin en sus manos.
> Un millón son muchos btc´s hoy en día.



Quién dice que no lo tiene? El tal Nakamoto puede ser el dueño de algún exchange y de alguna minera y mangonear el precio como le da la gana tradeando consigo mismo su millón de fichas al precio que él mismo ponga.

Y si el tal Nakamoto es la propia FED, no digo ná y lo digo tó.


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Dic 2017)

GitHub - lightningnetwork/lnd: Lightning Network Daemon

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 01:23 ----------

GitHub - bcongdon/awesome-lightning-network:

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 01:31 ----------

GitHub - mit-dci/lit: Lightning Network node software


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> DEBE? ningún minero está obligado a confirma tu transacción. Si no pagas lo que ELLOS consideran rentable pasan de ti y la transacción se revierte automáticamente al cabo de un tiempo.




NO, estas equivocado o quieres engañar a la gente que nos lee. 

Los mineros confirmaran mi transaccion siempre y cuando el bloque no lo hayan llenado con otras transacciones con comisiones mas alta que la mia.


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> NO, estas equivocado o quieres engañar a la gente que nos lee.
> 
> Los mineros confirmaran mi transaccion siempre y cuando el bloque no lo hayan llenado con otras transacciones con comisiones mas alta que la mia.



si, pero por que hay que empezar a pagar a partir de 20.000satoshi?

por que no recomiendan poner solo 1000 satosi por kilobite?

si pusieran todos muy poco se pasarian igual pero cobrarian menos comisiones 

pero como recomiendan tanta cantidad pues ahi esta el quiz de la cuestion.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 01:46 ----------

si yo tengo nodo bitcoin core, puedo minarme yo mis transferencias a coste 0?


----------



## Nico (10 Dic 2017)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> El fenómeno más interesante del bitcoin del último mes, en mi opinión, no ha sido la espectacular subida contra el fiat. Apreciación del BTC o depreciación del dolar, siempre me pregunto lo mismo.
> 
> Para mí, sin duda, lo más interesante ha sido la difusión de los estudios que han detectado el choque frontal del bitcoin contra el consumo de energía. *Entra en fase de paradoja, para lo que estaba predestinado*. Con es problema de calculo el limite de la minería, sino de la energía.
> 
> ...




*soles:*

MUY interesante tu comentario ! :Aplauso:

Debo decirte que NO estoy de acuerdo con el mismo en la parte central (ahora la comento), pero, todo tu razonamiento es muy elaborado y amerita los aplausos.

Respecto al uso de la energía y el destino o formato futuro de la minería podría coincidir con tu hipótesis -es plausible- ... el problema es que para que esa parte de tu análisis "exista", previamente tiene que ser cierto el nudo de tu argumento que es este:



> Como el oro, no se harán grandes movimientos de bitcoin, será costoso y complejo, será distinto ha como ha sido hasta ahora. Los tenedores actuales son muchos más de los que serán en el futuro, puesto que es problable que haya un proceso de acumulación costante en cada vez menos manos. *No será moneda de intercambio para la masa, sino poder entre los grandes*. Se llegará al bitcoin a través de otras monedas digitales.



Y es acá donde disiento.

Bitcoin se apuntala en dos "valores":

a) La blockchain más antigua, sólida y fiable.
b) Un precio creciente.

Si lees con detenimiento este foro verás que, mientras algunos (ya ni se acuerdan de ese argumento la mayoría) todavía hablan "de la blockchain", el 99% sólo hablan "del precio".

En la práctica *"la blockchain"* ya cuenta con múltiples opciones. No voy a entrar a discutirlo pero, _má mejor, má peor o má o meno_, ya tienes cientos (digamos decenas si vamos a lo más sólido) de alternativas disponibles.

Si te tomas el trabajo de revisarlo verás que desde hace meses (muchos ya) *NINGUN PROYECTO* habla de usar la blockchain del Bitcoin como "ledger". Es imposible. Pese a su fortaleza y seguridad, su costo lo hace inviable para el 99% de los proyectos.

La posibilidad de "ganar valor" por el lado de la blockchain *ya se lo han comido las que existen* (empezando por Ethereum, sobreviva o no y siguiendo por otras) y eso, *sin estimar el impacto futuro* de algunas nuevas que hoy ni existen y que, como en todo proceso tecnológico, van a existir y van a presentar mejoras (_de lo contrario veríamos televisión en blanco y negro o usaríamos DOS como sistema operativo_).

La única fuente de "valor" que queda entonces es *"el precio"* y, el día que desaparezca -por cualquier causa- el "efecto burbuja" que hoy estamos viendo se perderá la segunda pata que sostiene el producto.

Esto lleva a dos debates:

_a) Por qué razones o causas "el precio" podría verse afectado ?
b) Cuándo ocurrirá eso ?_

Según tu hipótesis eso no se dará nunca y "grandes operadores" atesorarán los bitcoins y mantendrán elevado su precio y no lo moverán de lugar porque lo usarán como "respaldo" de otras cripto.

Yo te digo ya que, en algún momento del futuro, incierto aún pero no tan lejano en la Historia, *el precio colapsará* y como ya no estará la "otra pata de valor" (que era la blockchain más poderosa, cierta y apetecible), todo se vendrá abajo.

Quedará en la Historia como uno de los hechos más sorprendentes, tanto tecnológico como financiero y hasta sociológico pero, sólo será eso... una referencia histórica.

La tecnología de blockchain llegó para quedarse. Fuera de discusión.
El modelo de "criptomonedas" llegó para quedarse. Fuera de discusión.

El "_precio creciente al infinito_" del Bitcoin, como cualquier otra burbuja de la Historia, implosionará y, al haber perdido el monopolio sobre la "blockchain", se quedará sin nada para seguir existiendo.

Y no estoy diciendo que "_desaparezca para siempre_". Hasta puede que quede como una curiosidad o anécdota, incluso con un valor interesante y *en mano de coleccionistas* (así como hay mercado para las Commodore 64 y los cartuchos de juegos antiguos) pero, todo el "momentum" de burbuja ya no existirá.

Cualquier operador de blockchains o persona que haya pasado por el mundo cripto querrá tener "un bitcoin" como recuerdo y poder fardar con él frente a los amigos -y no digo que no se pague *muy buen dinero por ellos*- pero será sólo eso, un recuerdo, un objeto de colección, una posesión nostálgica (como una espada Samurai en la repisa del Hogar).

Nació cotizando en un sitio de coleccionistas (Mt Gox) y vivirá como recuerdo en el futuro en otro (o quizás el mismo si alguien reflota con buen sentido de marketing la marca de origen).


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> si, pero por que hay que empezar a pagar a partir de 20.000satoshi?
> 
> por que no recomiendan poner solo 1000 satosi por kilobite?
> 
> ...




Pero es que esa recomendacion que calculan los clientes la hacen en base a las comisiones que hay actualmente a la espera de ser confirmadas.

Además si las comisiones fueran mas baratas aparecerian nuevos casos de uso, como por ejemplo el extinto satoshi-dice. Esos nuevos casos de uso ocuparian espacio en los bloques y harian subir el precio de las comisiones. El sistema se autoregula.

De hecho esa era la situacion hace años, habia poco uso y por tanto las comisiones eran baratas porque cabian todas se pagase lo que se pagase de comision. A medida que va aumentando el uso, las mas baratas se quedan fuera. Oferta y demanda.

Dicho de otro modo, como tu dices, si pusieran todos muy poco y yo tuviese prisa por confirmar mi transaccion pondria ese muy poco y un poquito mas para colarme por delante. Y entonces habria otro que pondria lo que yo puse mas un poquito mas, etc, etc... asi hasta llegar al valor donde estamos ahora.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 01:55 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> ---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 01:46 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]si yo tengo nodo bitcoin core, puedo minarme yo mis transferencias a coste 0?




Si tu minas un bloque puedes añadir en ese bloque tus transacciones a coste 0, si. Pero minar un bloque no tiene nada que ver con tener un nodo bitcoin core. 

De todas formas si tu minas un bloque seguramente te interese más usar el espacio para confirmar transacciones y cobrar las comisiones, es cuestion de hacer numeros con lo que se esté pagando en ese momento.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 02:05 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Y no estoy diciendo que "_desaparezca para siempre_". Hasta puede que quede como una curiosidad o anécdota, incluso con un valor interesante y *en mano de coleccionistas* (así como hay mercado para las Commodore 64 y los cartuchos de juegos antiguos) pero, todo el "momentum" de burbuja ya no existirá.




Y fijaros como sin quererlo, Nico ha descubierto por qué nunca colapsará el precio del Bitcoin. Debido a la gran escasez de bitcoins que hay y que habrá, seguramente seria suficiente con un mercado de "coleccionistas" para mantener un precio elevado.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (10 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin es hackeable. Aquí os pongo unas direcciones y sus claves que he sacado:

Direccion: 1GM6qYq71zXKfqUZuR3x2Vq2ZzoBj58yXp
Clave privada: 5JXimtP4fhCef6disCwLnT6192QLN1rqM5bPAX3rw4CmBcRBCix 

Direccion: 1B6piGWh77CVALH1uykNtLy36Uo5z63NBo
Clave privada: 5KJbUWZuNDPL6na8ZJVu8h3FLcLTrvb2TM7Xnqij5PfkkQGPj59

Direccion: 1Au4hspRSU8atdx5ZEjYJ5LkpytQRwtB6q
Clave Privada: 5K7iwyAW8BoWLSTk2i1Spf4bD6Rp9BSaFQ9XTKhmYAhPo3SJwFC

Direccion: 1Ns55SngRhshA8kEnyuQ9ELZZPN7ubYfQJ
Clave Privada: 5KPYnrJgFEFYkzUnFiMzWEmhrLAoBaCMpHmbUMuo5PpWx6BfqYz


----------



## remonster (10 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Bitcoin es hackeable. Aquí os pongo unas direcciones y sus claves que he sacado:
> 
> Direccion: 1GM6qYq71zXKfqUZuR3x2Vq2ZzoBj58yXp
> Clave privada: 5JXimtP4fhCef6disCwLnT6192QLN1rqM5bPAX3rw4CmBcRBCix
> ...



Tonto los cojones, para de mentir e intoxicar. Es de sobra conocido que hay direcciones generadas de forma defectuosa, pero ya las hackearon hace tiempo. Acabas de descubrir la pólvora.

Venga, te reto a hackear una dirección que tenga bitcoins ahora mismo, y a firmar un mensaje con su clave privada.

Eres un mediocre que además se atribuye cosas que otros han hecho hace tiempo. Eres un patético y un matao, no sólo economicamente pero también intelectualmente. Un mindundis absoluto. Aquí salen tus direcciones pazguato:


50 BTC lost because of blank passphrase


----------



## racional (10 Dic 2017)

Will Bitcoin Futures Herald the End of Bitcoin?


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

Por si alguna vez os creéis que el juego no está controlado por los listos... Recordad siempre las siguientes imágenes 

Los futuros y demás mierdas del fiduciario servirán para enmascarar la sangría y fiestas que van haciendo. Qué no os tomen el pelo! :

Ya podrían existir bots chivatos...







Las ballenas no solo controlan bitcoin, lo controlan todo y son los creadores del juego, los listos ^^
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...lem-1000-investors-control-nearly-half-market


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Dic 2017)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que acaba de escribir Keynur y añadiría algo más. Además de que Bitcoin es más movil que el horo, también tiene utilidades exclusivas cuyo disfrute exige de disponer de la propiedad de los bitcoins.

Si alguien quiere anonimizar su dinero, tiene que tener los bitcoins en su propiedad y utilizarlos en la sidechain de las confidential transactions.

Si alguien quiere utilizar la lightnin network para micropagos, tendrá que disponer de los bitcoins y bloquearlos en canales de pago.

Si alguien quiere utilizar hivemind para contratar un seguro gracias al mercado predictivo (o cualquier otro smart contract cuya resolución requiera de aporte de información externa), tendrá que gastar bitcoins.

Si alguien quiere moverse por el mundo con todo su dinero encima sin tener que dar explicaciones a nadie, tendrá que atesorar bitcoins.

Si alguien quiere construir un fideicomiso que garantice que una transacción online (de cualquier tipo) con un desconocido llegará a buen término, también tendrá que ser propietario de bitcoins.

Cada día surgen nuevas aplicaciones exclusivas que ninguna otra forma de dinero podía lograr antes de la existencia de Bitcoin.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Por si alguna vez os creéis que el juego no está controlado por los listos... Recordad siempre las siguientes imágenes
> 
> Los futuros y demás mierdas del fiduciario servirán para enmascarar la sangría y fiestas que van haciendo. Qué no os tomen el pelo! :
> 
> ...



Jojo, vaya tela los bots. Siempre hacen lo mismo, o todo verde o todo rojo. Qué descarados son.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Dic 2017)

Ah, y se me olvidaba otro uso exclusivo de Bitcoin cada vez más presente:

Si alguien diseña o tiene que interactuar con un software autónomo que emplee el concepto de "valor" (=dinero), también tendrá que disponer de bitcoins (como por ejemplo, cryptolocker)

Para mi éste va a ser el uso más revolucionario que va a tener Bitcoin en el futuro porque no existe ninguna otra forma de dinero que carezca de barreras de entrada para que pueda ser empleado de forma autónoma por un software.


----------



## Rajoy (10 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Jojo, vaya tela los bots. Siempre hacen lo mismo, o todo verde o todo rojo. Qué descarados son.



Yo creo que para explicar cualquier suceso hay distintos tipos de explicaciones. Sin pretender que sea una lista exhaustiva, pueden ser: lógicas, tendenciosas, conspiranóicas, esotéricas, infantiles, absurdas, ...

Pretender que la bajada al unísono de casi (vaya !, primer fallo en el modelo ...) todas las criptos es una acción coordinada de bots, teniendo en cuenta que bastantes de ellas ni siquiera cotizan en ningún exchange ... es, para mi, bastante menos lógico que pensar que es bitcoin el que está liderando el mercado y que sus movimientos siempre influyen en las demás.
Que en todos los mercados hay intentos de manipulación es indiscutible, pero que haya un solo actor que lo maneja todo en el tema de las criptos, no me parece la explicación correcta.

Pero vaya, que yo estuve creyendo en Papá Noël durante años ... y tixel aún cree en bitcoin crash ...


----------



## asilei (10 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Por si alguna vez os creéis que el juego no está controlado por los listos... Recordad siempre las siguientes imágenes
> 
> Los futuros y demás mierdas del fiduciario servirán para enmascarar la sangría y fiestas que van haciendo. Qué no os tomen el pelo! :
> 
> ...



Independienteente de las diferencias entre oro y BTC que ya han expuesto más arriba, lo que expone Divad es un campo de batalla brutal.

Tenemos que ser conscientes de la magnitud del enfrentamiento del sistema financiero global contra el ecosistema cripto. Van a atacar todas las debilidades, pero hay que responder con las fortalezas que básicamente son:

- Sistema abierto descentralizado
- Implantar las utilidades en realidades, sobretodo medio de pago.

*Sres, empieza la 1a guerra de las criptos.*


----------



## DrJ (10 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> De newbie nada, trollaco !
> 
> Tienes mensajes en el hilo de burbucoin de enero de 2014 ... con lo cual cabe suponer que conoces bitcoin desde, al menos, 2013. Y vienes aquí a preguntar como si acabaras de aparecer por aquí caído del guindo ...
> 
> ...



Pues claro que llevo años en el foro y que se lo que es Bitcoin , pero tambien se mis limitaciones y que hay gente que le ha dedicado muchisimas mas horas que las pocas que he dedicado yo, incluso si me vas a decir que critico por envidia no tengo problema en reconocer que me dais envidia los que entrasteis a cuatro perras, ya me pesa no haber dedicado ese tiempo en su momento. 

Ahora bien si pretendes que este hilo solo quede para cantar las alabanzas y te quedas más contento ignorando a los que ven los agujeros del traje del emperador, pues tu mismo. 

Yo solo he puntualizado frente a un dato (totalmente correcto) que calculaba las comisiones (muy por debajo de los 500€ que afirmaban algunos) y concluia que esos 25€ son "baratos"; "baratos" frente a 500€ pero no BARATOS para un medio de pago y ante la pregunta de quien habia dicho que BC era e-cash no se puede negar que esta en los papers del fundador.

Alguna mentira?

Que las cosas evolucionan ? OK

Hacia que evoluciona ...? 
Ha salido muchas veces el tema de si BC cumple alguna/s de las funciones del dinero (medio intercambio, medida valor, reserva de valor) y para mi no ha habido respuesta definitiva. Asi que no me disgusta darle mas vueltas al asunto.

Pero bueno parece que alguno prefiere que no se opine sino es para seguir a la Secta ...


----------



## asilei (10 Dic 2017)

@Divad, guardate tu post. Podrás contarle a tus nietos como participaste en esta guerra, después te dirán: "¿Abuelo, nos haces la Light con la paga de 20 Satos?"


----------



## Speculo (10 Dic 2017)

Uno aquí que se molesta en decir para qué sirve bitcoin en lugar de ponerse a menospreciar. Gracias. 

En mi opinión, el texto tendría que usar el tiempo futuro en lugar del presente. Actualmente, la población no utiliza bitcoin para nada de eso que has escrito, como sí utiliza otras formas de reserva, salvo, quizás, de forma muy minoritaria, para anonimizar el dinero (¿es bitcoin dinero o te refieres a hacer tu riqueza anónima?). Y ojo, que lo usen dos para algo de lo que has descrito no quiere decir que bitcoin sirva para ello de manera generalizada y global, que es lo que yo pregunto. Si lo usan dos será muy exclusivo, pero su uso será ninguno y la exclusividad se perderá cuando sus escasos usuarios se cansen y se pongan a hacer otras cosas. 

A mi juicio, que la mayor parte de los que se mueven en bitcoin lo estén haciendo por ver cómo sus dólares se multiplican por diez o para cobrar comisiones, no me tranquilizaría mucho si yo lo considerara capaz de servir para otras cosas. Es como tener toda tu riqueza metida en un nido de avispas porque es el futuro. 




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que acaba de escribir Keynur y añadiría algo más. Además de que Bitcoin es más movil que el horo, también tiene utilidades exclusivas cuyo disfrute exige de disponer de la propiedad de los bitcoins.
> 
> Si alguien quiere anonimizar su dinero, tiene que tener los bitcoins en su propiedad y utilizarlos en la sidechain de las confidential transactions.
> 
> ...


----------



## tastas (10 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Uno aquí que se molesta en decir para qué sirve bitcoin en lugar de ponerse a menospreciar. Gracias.
> 
> En mi opinión, el texto tendría que usar el tiempo futuro en lugar del presente. Actualmente, la población no utiliza bitcoin para nada de eso que has escrito, como sí utiliza otras formas de reserva, salvo, quizás, de forma muy minoritaria, para anonimizar el dinero (¿es bitcoin dinero o te refieres a hacer tu riqueza anónima?). Y ojo, que lo usen dos para algo de lo que has descrito no quiere decir que bitcoin sirva para ello de manera generalizada y global, que es lo que yo pregunto. Si lo usan dos será muy exclusivo, pero su uso será ninguno y la exclusividad se perderá cuando sus escasos usuarios se cansen y se pongan a hacer otras cosas.
> 
> A mi juicio, que la mayor parte de los que se mueven en bitcoin lo estén haciendo por ver cómo sus dólares se multiplican por diez o para cobrar comisiones, no me tranquilizaría mucho si yo lo considerara capaz de servir para otras cosas. Es como tener toda tu riqueza metida en un nido de avispas porque es el futuro.



Es en lógico encontrar insultos cuando se viene aquí a soltar bilis y pseudoargumentos que ya fueron rebatidos varios hilos atrás.
Estás pidiendo que dos días después de haberse inventado el teléfono móvil, con sus baterías tochas y sus altas facturas telefónicas, hasta la abuela vaya con él en la mano.
Lo cierto es que btc ya se puede usar para hacer cosas que hace años eran impensables. Pero se requiere un tiempo para que la gente vaya viendo las ventajas, comprenda el nuevo modelo y se facilite su uso. Hace unos años para usar btc sólo se podía desde pc y no permitía cifrar carteras y las carteras HD (las de la semilla) no debían ser siquiera una idea factible.
Decir que la mayoría de los que estamos aquí lo hacemos para ocultar nuestro patrimonio (el problema no es btc sino el infierno fiscal y la falta de privacidad) me parece tan corto de miras como los que decían que solo lo usábamos para Silk Road o, más tarde, para especular con su precio.

Taptap


----------



## DrJ (10 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Posiblemente la mayor parte de transacciones serán dentro de LNs u otras sidechains. Pero Blockchain es imprescindible como respaldo de ultimo recurso y generador de certidumbre.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 00:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Entiendo que quieres decir que es el incentivo economico para que los mineros continuen dandole a la manivela, ¿no?

Pero ¿que lleva a dar por supuesto que la de Bitcoin es LA blockchain? ¿porque descartais que no vaya a ser un fork de la misma o incluso otra totalmente diferente quizas basada en PoS?

(Ya se que PoS tiene fallos severos pero tb los tiene el planteamiento actual de BC y se estan buscando soluciones para ambos)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Uno aquí que se molesta en decir para qué sirve bitcoin en lugar de ponerse a menospreciar. Gracias.
> 
> En mi opinión, el texto tendría que usar el tiempo futuro en lugar del presente. Actualmente, la población no utiliza bitcoin para nada de eso que has escrito, como sí utiliza otras formas de reserva, salvo, quizás, de forma muy minoritaria, para anonimizar el dinero (¿es bitcoin dinero o te refieres a hacer tu riqueza anónima?). Y ojo, que lo usen dos para algo de lo que has descrito no quiere decir que bitcoin sirva para ello de manera generalizada y global, que es lo que yo pregunto. Si lo usan dos será muy exclusivo, pero su uso será ninguno y la exclusividad se perderá cuando sus escasos usuarios se cansen y se pongan a hacer otras cosas.
> 
> A mi juicio, que la mayor parte de los que se mueven en bitcoin lo estén haciendo por ver cómo sus dólares se multiplican por diez o para cobrar comisiones, no me tranquilizaría mucho si yo lo considerara capaz de servir para otras cosas. Es como tener toda tu riqueza metida en un nido de avispas porque es el futuro.



¿Conoces alguna otra forma de dinero que carezca de barreras de entrada?

Lo que ocurre es que la gente es completamente miope cuando se habla de asuntos fuertemente anclados en el subconsciente, como es el dinero. Por eso tenemos a muchos inútiles en este foro, supuestamente heconomistas, criticando al Bitcoin sin tener ni puta idea de lo que están hablando (ver el resto de hilos de Bitcoin en el principal)

Si alguno de esos inútiles cayera en la cuenta de las futuras implicaciones que tendrá el que se haya inventado la primera forma de dinero carente de barreras de entrada, se callarían la puta boca y nos darían la razón.

Pero como el tema del dinero apela tanto a los sentimientos primarios (como la política) pues allí los tienes rabiosos de envidia e incapaces de reconocer que todo lo que creían saber sobre heconomía, es falso.

Que muchos idiotas hayan entrado en Bitcoin con la única intención de ver números en verde en la pantalla no debería de nublar el juicio a los supuestos heconomistas del foro y son ellos los que deberían tener la capacidad de ver un poquito más allá.

Tú dices que esas aplicaciones que he puesto son residuales. Puede ser, pero esa visión es miope. Son aplicaciones exclusivas y son aplicaciones disruptivas con una potencial demanda futura muy alta.

Te pongo un ejemplo claro:

¿Quién va a confiar la ejecución de un contrato a la arbitrariedad, los costes y los dilatados tiempos del sistema de justicia pudiendo programar un smart contract que se ejecutaría de forma autónoma en Bitcoin?

Bitcoin va a triunfar de forma inevitable porque tiene usos muy valiosos y exclusivos.


----------



## Antonius Block (10 Dic 2017)

Otro argumento a favor de la dificultad de manipular el precio del bitcoin mediante derivados es que para hacerlo quien pretenda manipularlo de tal forma no tiene otra opción sino acumular un porcentaje considerable de bitcoins, como lo que sucede con el oro.

Y de hacerlo subiría el precio descomunalmente al principio.

A mí me parece que quien se quiera poner en cortos mañana en el CME con el entusiasmo que hay corre un riesgo enorme.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo creo que para explicar cualquier suceso hay distintos tipos de explicaciones. Sin pretender que sea una lista exhaustiva, pueden ser: lógicas, tendenciosas, conspiranóicas, esotéricas, infantiles, absurdas, ...
> 
> Pretender que la bajada al unísono de casi (vaya !, primer fallo en el modelo ...) todas las criptos es una acción coordinada de bots, teniendo en cuenta que bastantes de ellas ni siquiera cotizan en ningún exchange ... es, para mi, bastante menos lógico que pensar que es bitcoin el que está liderando el mercado y que sus movimientos siempre influyen en las demás.
> Que en todos los mercados hay intentos de manipulación es indiscutible, pero que haya un solo actor que lo maneja todo en el tema de las criptos, no me parece la explicación correcta.
> ...



Puede ser que tengas razón, pero no deja de ser curioso este fenómeno. En bolsa hasta en días malos no todo baja, ni en días buenos todo sube.


----------



## Rajoy (10 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> ...
> 
> Decir que la mayoría de los que estamos aquí lo hacemos para ocultar nuestro patrimonio (el problema no es btc sino el infierno fiscal y la falta de privacidad) me parece tan corto de miras como los que decían que solo lo usábamos para Silk Road o, más tarde, para especular con su precio.
> 
> Taptap



En esta sociedad en la que vivimos nada es lo que parece. Es un auténtico show de Truman. Lo peor es que la mayoría de la gente tiene el cerebro lavado pero, lo más triste, es que algunos que no lo tienen lavado, están a sueldo del sistema y trabajan para él. Es el caso de mucha gente que trabaja en el sistema financiero, en el periodismo, en medicina, en economía, en política, en justicia, ... y el de muchos CM que se asoman por aquí.

Cuando un mileurista, no Amancio Ortega, paga el 60% de lo que gana en impuestos y un ejecutivo medio un 70% o más, cuando la mayor parte de las empresas del Ibex paga tipos muy por debajo de los normales, o incluso nada en el impuesto de sociedades, es que estamos en un infierno fiscal. Por eso existen los paraísos fiscales: PORQUE, PREVIAMENTE, EXISTEN INFIERNOS FISCALES. Y los españoles vivimos en uno de ellos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mpuestos-pagamos-realmente-sale-a-cuenta.html

Paraísos fiscales en los que, que casualidad, todas esas empresas del Ibex tienen alguna sede.

Antes los impuestos gravaban la riqueza y tenían como fin sostener una serie de gastos lógicos del Estado en diversos ámbitos. Ahora el Estado es un ente hipertrofiado que consume cada vez más recursos, empleándolos cada vez más corrupta, turbia e ineficientemente. Ya no existe ni lógica, ni buena voluntad, ni principios en el establecimiento de los tipos, ni de los nuevos impuestos. Se grava lo que se puede, basta que haya una bolsa inexplorada de recursos, y al tipo máximo. Hay que alimentar al monstruo ...

Y con la cultura que se ha implantado de clientelismo y la subvención, con el beneplácito de una población cada vez más dependiente de ayudas y limosnas. Pero la situación está mucho más al límite de lo que la mayoría piensa. 

Y es evitable, pero no implantando en las mentes de los ciudadanos la subvención y las ayudas, sino dejando de despilfarrar, de crecer sin medida, de robar y de imponer todo tipo de burrocracias, impedimentos y mamandurrias a los que, a pesar de todo, aún no han tirado la toalla y se empeñan en crear riqueza.

Parece que ahora el modelo a seguir es la eliminación del efectivo. Así tendremos todo el dinero en el banco sin posibilidad de escape. Así podrán aplicarnos tipos de interés negativos o quitas cuando los corruptos y/o inútiles que dirigen los bancos los vuelvan a quebrar.

Pero, ay amigo !, han aparecido las criptos y con ellas la posibilidad de desaparecer del infierno y aparecer en las playas de algún paraíso, con buena parte o todo tu patrimonio.

Que se vayan poniendo las pilas ...

Si bitcoin es un medio para evitar que nos chuleen, bienvenido sea.


----------



## Claudius (10 Dic 2017)

bavech dijo:


> Levanto la mano como en la escuela, esa respuesta me la sé:
> El Consenso )



Como en el colegio, mal bavech. 

Los usuarios, que son libres de decidir si para el servicio que les da , les interesa usar esta u otras tecnologías de réplica, previa crypto-alfabetización. 

No me quieras sugestionar con Coca-cola porque a mi me gusta Pepsi-cola, pero tuve que probarla para saber que me gustaba más, también probé la casera-cola y otras colas, y de momento me quedo con Pepsi-cola.
Libre mercado.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 12:09 ----------




Rajoy dijo:


> No la del subnormal que hace 500 km para ir a comprar un décimo allí.




Supongo que sepas que es la 'digitalización' en las empresas es la palabra de moda en la pyme y no tan pyme hispana este año.


La bruixa d'or, seguramente fue una de las primeras empresas españolas de éxito en digitalizarse hace muchos años.

Pero claro si un pobre hombre es analfabeto-digital se hará 500 km, hasta que sea alfabetizado.


----------



## Speculo (10 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Conoces alguna otra forma de dinero que carezca de barreras de entrada?



Barreras de entrada, no. Barreras de uso. Actualmente no sirve para mucho. Todo es a futuro. 



> Que muchos idiotas hayan entrado en Bitcoin con la única intención de ver números en verde en la pantalla no debería de nublar el juicio a los supuestos heconomistas del foro y son ellos los que deberían tener la capacidad de ver un poquito más allá.



Muchos idiotas no. La gran mayoría. 
Idiotas o no, que ahí no entro, son mayoría los que pasan olímpicamente de lo que pueda llegar a ser bitcoin. Aquí, actualmente, sólo se busca beneficio rápido. 



> Tú dices que esas aplicaciones que he puesto son residuales. Puede ser, pero esa visión es miope. Son aplicaciones exclusivas y son aplicaciones disruptivas con una potencial demanda futura muy alta.



Esto es como todo en la vida: tú lo ves muy claro y yo no. Y no es que pueda ser que la aplicación es residual. Actualmente lo es. 
¿Qué es una visión miope la mía? Seguramente, no lo sé. El tiempo lo dirá. Pero no lo veo. 
[/QUOTE]




> Te pongo un ejemplo claro:
> 
> ¿Quién va a confiar la ejecución de un contrato a la arbitrariedad, los costes y los dilatados tiempos del sistema de justicia pudiendo programar un smart contract que se ejecutaría de forma autónoma en Bitcoin?
> 
> Bitcoin va a triunfar de forma inevitable porque tiene usos muy valiosos y exclusivos.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso es un argumento que se apoya en la nada. El valor dependerá de la cantidad de personas que le den uso a bitcoin. Su triunfo dependerá únicamente de eso, y eso es precisamente lo que veo que falla en la argumentación de los que creen en bitcoin: la gente, los gobiernos, la sociedad, tienen que aceptar ese futuro que dibujas. Y eso es mucho confiar.


----------



## p_pin (10 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Puede ser que tengas razón, pero no deja de ser curioso este fenómeno. En bolsa hasta en días malos no todo baja, ni en días buenos todo sube.



Pero por qué te extraña que durante varios días suban y a los días siguientes todas corrijan? son parte de los ciclos de los mercados. Entrada de liquidez -> subida de precio y recogida de beneficios -> caída de los precios -> recomprar más barato -> vuelta al punto 1.

No ves que sería absurdo que sólo existieran velas verdes? o sólo rojas? Entonces dónde estaría el riesgo?
La especulación es la forma de quitar el dinero a los demás. Pero tratando que el "chiringuito" no se venga abajo, para volver a repetir la jugada una y otra vez. 
En las criptomonedas se ve de distinta forma que otros mercados por varias razones: 
No hay posiciones en corto (la única forma de atesorar es vender arriba y esperar la caída para comprar más barato), y hay, excepto unas pocas coins, poca liquidez (que provoca que fluctue más el precio, por eso las alt- suben más y bajen más que btc, generalmente)

Todos los días, cuando tú haces una compra, estás "apostando" a que ese activo va a subir, pero también en ese momento, el que te la ha vendido, parece pensar lo contrario... uno de los dos "falla"
El mercado es ambiguo, te hace dudar, y cuando se duda es más probable tomar una decisión errónea... hoy está rojo... compro? o espero al verde? y si el verde es una trampa para seguir bajando? todas estas dudas forman parte del mercado

En caso de que no te guste, siempre te queda el hodl


----------



## bonatti (10 Dic 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Naiju2000, bonatti.
> Esto bien se merece un hilo aparte o un subreddit.



Pues yo diría que precisamente este hilo debería ser para esto (y menos para discutir del sexo de los ángeles). Al menos también para esto.

Eso sí, dado el estado actual del hilo, para facilitar la lectura a quien busque información sencilla para probar la tecnología, quizás tenga sentido sacarlo a otro parte para facilitar su consulta posterior y no tener que navegar entre paginas y paginas. ¿Donde? no tengo preferencia ¿Nailuj2000?

Edité el post con algo más de información sobre direcciones SegWit: Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Dic 2017)

El número de hogares millonarios (en dólares estadounidenses) en el mundo va en aumento, y pasó a 16.3 millones en 2013

Crece el número de millonarios en el mundo

El número de millonarios en el mundo creció casi 8% el año pasado, hasta un máximo histórico de alrededor de 16.5 millones de personas, con una riqueza récord total de 63.5 billones de dólares, según un reporte de la consultora global Capgemini.

La cantidad de millonarios en el mundo tocó récord en 2016 | Expansión


hay un bitcoin por cada millonario en el mundo.... no te digo mas.

16.5 millones de millonarios=16.7 millones de Bitcoins


----------



## Claudius (10 Dic 2017)

cboe-announces-increased-bitcoin-futures-margins-amid-market-manipulation-worries/

CBOE Announces Increased Bitcoin Futures Margins Amid Market Manipulation Worries - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2017)

Bueno, yo creo que podemos decir que se 'ha calmado' y se ha quedado en los 14.000$. Ya veremos si hay otro ATH o se queda así un tiempo... lo cual no sería para nada una mala noticia.


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo creo que para explicar cualquier suceso hay distintos tipos de explicaciones. Sin pretender que sea una lista exhaustiva, pueden ser: lógicas, tendenciosas, conspiranóicas, esotéricas, infantiles, absurdas, ...
> 
> Pretender que la bajada al unísono de casi (vaya !, primer fallo en el modelo ...) todas las criptos es una acción coordinada de bots, teniendo en cuenta que bastantes de ellas ni siquiera cotizan en ningún exchange ... es, para mi, bastante menos lógico que pensar que es bitcoin el que está liderando el mercado y que sus movimientos siempre influyen en las demás.
> Que en todos los mercados hay intentos de manipulación es indiscutible, pero que haya un solo actor que lo maneja todo en el tema de las criptos, no me parece la explicación correcta.
> ...





asilei dijo:


> Independienteente de las diferencias entre oro y BTC que ya han expuesto más arriba, lo que expone Divad es un campo de batalla brutal.
> 
> Tenemos que ser conscientes de la magnitud del enfrentamiento del sistema financiero global contra el ecosistema cripto. Van a atacar todas las debilidades, pero hay que responder con las fortalezas que básicamente son:
> 
> ...





asilei dijo:


> @Divad, guardate tu post. Podrás contarle a tus nietos como participaste en esta guerra, después te dirán: "¿Abuelo, nos haces la Light con la paga de 20 Satos?"



Existen cryptos que van a ser llevadas por IA (bots) para darte buenas rentabilidades... Todavía no tienen la luz verde...
Bitcoin Has A "Whale" Problem: 1,000 Investors Control Nearly Half The Market | Zero Hedge

Sophia, la primera robot humanoide, cuenta con ciudadanía; ¿realmente fue una buena idea? | El Financiero
Hay una crypto Sophia... 

Participé en la guerra descojonándome de los que hacían el papel de bitcoñero forever que no hacían más que lamerse el cipote :XX:



Parlakistan dijo:


> Puede ser que tengas razón, pero no deja de ser curioso este fenómeno. En bolsa hasta en días malos no todo baja, ni en días buenos todo sube.



Si llevases más tiempo sabrías que no es la primera vez. Los bitcoñitos alegan que bitcoin se pone malo y entonces todo criptolandia se pone peor :XX: y cuando todas están en verde es porque bitcoin hace chuchuchuchu... pero si bitcoin baja y todo sube se dice que están en ofertas y que las "shits" acabarán cavando su propia tumba o que va a petar alguna exchange y se van a joder todos los que estén en las alts... Cuando se marcó Dash la gran fiesta mientras todo bajaba en vez de analizar lo sucedido atacaron a Claudius,... 

No solo hay que evitar las barridas de los bots, sino la manipulación que existe en los foros. 

En este hilo no se analiza nada, solo se viene a lamerse el cipote. Recomiendo a los lectores que se pasen por Especulación con ALTCOINS III, al menos encontrarán más diversidad de opiniones


----------



## PepitoFrito (10 Dic 2017)

Otro con el ass on fire :XX:

Bitcoin: el futuro no era esto » Enrique Dans


----------



## estanflacion (10 Dic 2017)

Disculpen si me meto en sus asuntos.
Cómo no es posible seguir la economía sin que este lleno de artículos sobre bitcoin, cómo por ejemplo en Zerohedge, que hay más articulos sobre bitcoin que de todos los demás.

Sin crear polémica, si me resultó interesante uno en concreto a lo largo de estos últimos meses. Este en concreto, dónde dice que unas 1000 personas controlan el 40% del bitcoin.

Bitcoin Has A "Whale" Problem: 1,000 Investors Control Nearly Half The Market | Zero Hedge

Cómo entre ellos son conocidos, cómo dice el artículo. Algo parecido a los que están aquí desde hace años en el foro, aunque sea de forma virtual (que en su caso muchos serán real), no es una teoría lógica que estas personas en un día o nivel concreto decidan vender una parte para hundir el valor? Ahora con los futuros ganarían dos veces, por sus monedas en venta, y poniéndose cortos apalancados.

Claro, que pueden hacer esto continuamente, subiendo, bajando, etc..

Cómo yo no manejo el % que se negocia de bitcoin diario, mi pregunta sería que % necesitarían de este 40% para hacer bajar la cotización por ejemplo un 50% y un 90%? Si es posible hacer una teoría.

No maten al mensajero. No opino del bitcoin.


----------



## tixel (10 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Se que tu ya lo sabes, pero para los que no lo tengan claro, la ln (lightening network) es posible gracias a la adopición de las transacciones sw (Segwit) en el softfork del pasado Agosto. O sea que no son dos cosas distintas, una depende de la otra.



Eso es otro meme más de core. La ln se puede implementar en bch si hiciese falta, no es necesario sw.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:17 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Te lo han dicho 1 millon de veces, a más recursos necesarios para minar, más riesgo de centralización y por lo tanto exposición a un ataque del 51%. Y esto es el riesgo que se debe eliminar a toda costa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 18:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Otro que sale por peteneras a la primera de cambio desviandose de lo que se habla. Que cojones tienen que ver el tamaño de bloques con la seguridad y con el ataque del 51%.

Y para que cojones quieres la ln si no es para pagar. Y para pagar tienes que abrir canal.
Mas tonto na cabe en este hilo.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:19 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> MENTIRA. Puto manipulador.
> 
> En estos momentos las mejores tarifas son de 357 sat/byte y bajando. Cualquier puede verlo aqui: Unconfirmed Transactions - BTC.com
> 
> ...



Lo que dije ayer, las transaciones de 10$ ya se ven como un chollo y se justifican totalmente. Acojonante que a esto le llamen bitcoin

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:20 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y quién debe determinar el uso que debe tener Bitcoin o a lo que debe aspirar?



El uso de bitcoin es ya el puto titulo de su white paper. O sea que fijate como andaís algunos que ni os habeís leido el título y vais pontificando.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:22 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Respecto a las comisiones:
> 
> Dejo este gráfico histórico, captura de btc.com (el de la parte inferior del todo)
> Transaction Fees - BTC.com
> ...



Pues en cash no necesitan hacer nada de eso para cobrar comisiines de menos de 1 cts.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:24 ----------

::


Rajoy dijo:


> Siempre me ha hecho gracia eso de la bruixa d'or. Cuánto más famosa es una administración de lotería más gente va a comprar, más décimos venden y por tanto la probabilidad de que toque ahí aumenta año tras año. Pero es sólo la probabilidad de que toque en esa administración la que aumenta. No la del subnormal que hace 500 km para ir a comprar un décimo allí. Su probabilidad es la misma que si lo comprara en cualquier otro lugar.
> 
> Cuando toda la lotería se venda en la bruixa d'or la probabilidad de que toque allí será igual a 1. Pero la de los pardillos que van a comprar su décimo allí seguirá siendo infinitesimal ...
> 
> ...



Con ese comentario ya se ve que no os enteraís de nada y no os quereís enterar. Tú a lo tuyo, macho.
Y una cosita, los que os estaís metiendo delante de un tren sin frenos sois vosotros. Ya os ireís enterando, dont worry.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:29 ----------




Los soles al lunes dijo:


> El fenómeno más interesante del bitcoin del último mes, en mi opinión, no ha sido la espectacular subida contra el fiat. Apreciación del BTC o depreciación del dolar, siempre me pregunto lo mismo.
> 
> Para mí, sin duda, lo más interesante ha sido la difusión de los estudios que han detectado el choque frontal del bitcoin contra el consumo de energía. Entra en fase de paradoja, para lo que estaba predestinado. Con es problema de calculo el limite de la minería, sino de la energía.
> 
> ...



Esto ya lo puse yo ya hace días. Está clarisimo que el límite de lo que puede valer bitcoin está ahí y ya puse mis cuentas. Como siempre en este hilo se paso del tema y se siguió con las polladas de siempre, de troles, de enemigos y de rabietas de parbulario. Lo de siempre por aquí. Curiosqmente casi los únicos que aportamos info somos los troles.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:32 ----------




Rajoy dijo:


> El tema es que el tal Nakamoto (quienquiera que fuera o fueran ...) ya no dirige los destinos de bitcoin. Creó su criatura y desapareció. Ahora es una comunidad la que decide si se pagan cafés con bitcoin o el espacio de la blockchain se destina a transacciones de mayor valor.
> 
> Pero esto, como taaaaantas otras cosas se ha dicho aquí hasta la saciedad. Calópez, porque no haces un examen para trol ? Que se tengan que leer por lo menos uno de los hilos y a ver si así no vienen aquí a soltar siempre los mismos argumentos requeterrebatidos. :bla:
> 
> Ah ! que lo tuyo es que haya tráfico en el hilo ? Ya ... :



En core la comunidad no elige nada, lo eligen los de core o mejor dico la comunidad ya ha elegido y la respuesta es cash. Mas claro agua. Os contradecis según abris la boca. Es más fácil discutir con vosotros que con mi sobrino de 9 años.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:39 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que acaba de escribir Keynur y añadiría algo más. Además de que Bitcoin es más movil que el horo, también tiene utilidades exclusivas cuyo disfrute exige de disponer de la propiedad de los bitcoins.
> 
> Si alguien quiere anonimizar su dinero, tiene que tener los bitcoins en su propiedad y utilizarlos en la sidechain de las confidential transactions.
> 
> ...



No tengo muy claro que salga más barato y sea más rápido mover btc que oro con tx con 1500$ de comisión y 20h de espera.
Y todo lo demás que cuentas se hace con cash y 100 cripto más. De hecho btc es de las peores para hacerlo, pero en el futuro será mejor que todas. ¿No es asi?

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:43 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Independienteente de las diferencias entre oro y BTC que ya han expuesto más arriba, lo que expone Divad es un campo de batalla brutal.
> 
> Tenemos que ser conscientes de la magnitud del enfrentamiento del sistema financiero global contra el ecosistema cripto. Van a atacar todas las debilidades, pero hay que responder con las fortalezas que básicamente son:
> 
> ...



A ver si pensaís que bitcoin lo invnetaron este año. Lleva 9 años y las utilidades reales y sobretodo como pones medio de pago están en pañales. Y aún idiotas que piensan que las van a sacar. Abducidos, a ver si espabilaís.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2017)

Joder, otra vez para arriba, venga va. :XX: :XX:


----------



## tixel (10 Dic 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Entiendo que quieres decir que es el incentivo economico para que los mineros continuen dandole a la manivela, ¿no?
> 
> Pero ¿que lleva a dar por supuesto que la de Bitcoin es LA blockchain? ¿porque descartais que no vaya a ser un fork de la misma o incluso otra totalmente diferente quizas basada en PoS?
> 
> (Ya se que PoS tiene fallos severos pero tb los tiene el planteamiento actual de BC y se estan buscando soluciones para ambos)



Pues porque son unos abducidos. Y son tan crios que como ellos se metieron en esa, por ese motivo es la mejor y la tengo que defender a muerte aunque la padezca y en realidad me parezca una mierda. Pero ese es el nivel metal de muchos de este hilo, que por encima es un coñazo porque no te enteras de nada.
Hoy despues de leer 6 páginas no me he informado de nada. Tendré que mirar reddit y otros despúes. Donde se mete btc la mierda viene detrás.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:49 ----------




Antonius Block dijo:


> Otro argumento a favor de la dificultad de manipular el precio del bitcoin mediante derivados es que para hacerlo quien pretenda manipularlo de tal forma no tiene otra opción sino acumular un porcentaje considerable de bitcoins, como lo que sucede con el oro.
> 
> Y de hacerlo subiría el precio descomunalmente al principio.
> 
> A mí me parece que quien se quiera poner en cortos mañana en el CME con el entusiasmo que hay corre un riesgo enorme.



Ni os molestaís en informaros antés de soltar vuestros rollos y engañar a la gente. Engañar, si.
Los futuros que van a sacar no están respaldados en bitcoin, el colateral son usd.


----------



## sirpask (10 Dic 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Otro con el ass on fire :XX:
> 
> Bitcoin: el futuro no era esto » Enrique Dans



Joer, la gente tiene un cacao mental de la ostia. Un bitcoin es un bitcoin y tiene su propio reloj. Querer traducirlo todo a dolares y minutos... tiene muchos errores.

En este articulo no paran de decir que la acumulación de bitcoin es un problema para todo el sistema Bitcoin. Para nada,en un sistema POW no hay problema de que alguien tenga el 80% de la moneda para su funcionamiento, en un POS no es asi.
Y si el problema es que las cotizaciones y el valor de las cosas cambia tanto en intradia que se hace imposible fijar precios, pues el consenso se romperá y se creará otra criptomoneda con los mismos cimientos, y se empezará a repartir de nuevo y la gente perderá todos sus bitcoins por haber especulado con algo que no esta diseñado específicamente para ello.

Pero ojo, cualquier criptomoneda usada para la especulación tenderá a colapsar, por que estan diseñadas para otras cosas.

Asi que, no problem.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Dic 2017)

Como diría Lobo Estepario: uuuuuuuuhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuu!!!!

Esto está a punto de irse a tomar por saco. Hay dos opciones, o vender ahora y sacar una buena tajada, o arriesgarse bastante y seguir en posesión de los bitcoins que tenga cada uno. (postura muy aventurada, como podéis imaginar, ahora que los mass media se han hecho eco de este tinglao piramidal/exponencial)

Y el que esté pensando en meterse ahora va tarde, vamos que si quieres meterle 100 euros como quien se compra unos décimos de lotería por si suena la flauta.... pero nadie en su sano juicio vendería su casa para comprar lotería, esto es lo mismo.


----------



## p_pin (10 Dic 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> Como diría Lobo Estepario: uuuuuuuuhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuu!!!!
> 
> Esto está a punto de irse a tomar por saco. Hay dos opciones, o vender ahora y sacar una buena tajada, o arriesgarse bastante y seguir en posesión de los bitcoins que tenga cada uno. (postura muy aventurada, como podéis imaginar, ahora que los mass media se han hecho eco de este tinglao piramidal/exponencial)
> 
> Y el que esté pensando en meterse ahora va tarde, vamos que si quieres meterle 100 euros como quien se compra unos décimos de lotería por si suena la flauta.... pero nadie en su sano juicio vendería su casa para comprar lotería, esto es lo mismo.



_Hotro amavle_ forero que se interesa por las inversiones ajenas, _jracias hamijo_


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Dic 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> *Como diría Lobo Estepario: uuuuuuuuhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuu!!!!*
> 
> Esto está a punto de irse a tomar por saco. Hay dos opciones, o vender ahora y sacar una buena tajada, o arriesgarse bastante y seguir en posesión de los bitcoins que tenga cada uno. (postura muy aventurada, como podéis imaginar, ahora que los mass media se han hecho eco de este tinglao piramidal/exponencial)
> 
> Y el que esté pensando en meterse ahora va tarde, vamos que si quieres meterle 100 euros como quien se compra unos décimos de lotería por si suena la flauta.... pero nadie en su sano juicio vendería su casa para comprar lotería, esto es lo mismo.






*Si Lobo Estepario hubiera comprado Bitcoins* con ese dinerillo que le devolvieron de hacienda, ahora tendría dinero para arreglar la casa que le cedieron y no estaría llorando sus desgracias vídeo tras vídeo.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Dic 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> Y el que esté pensando en meterse ahora va tarde, vamos que si quieres meterle 100 euros como quien se compra unos décimos de lotería por si suena la flauta.... pero nadie en su sano juicio vendería su casa para comprar lotería, esto es lo mismo.




¿ Pero en que quedamos ? ¿ No deciais que era tarde cuando estabamos a $1000 ? Ah no perdona que eso lo deciais cuando se puso a $30 :bla::bla:


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2017)

A ver, comprar 1 BTC entero ahora mismo es un riesgo, es bastante pasta, pero alomejor 0.1 BTC te lo puedes plantear. O 0.05 BTC. No sé.

Cada uno que haga con su FIAT lo que quiera.

Lo que si que sabemos todos es que si de los 15.500$ a estas horas, bajase que sé yo, a 9.000$, vendrían todos los agoreros a repetir los mantras. Si llegase a 20.000$, vendrían todos los agoreros a repetir los mantras.

Es decir, el valor que tenga es indiferente, el hater va a seguir hateando aunque llegase a 1 millón de $, con los mismos argumentos.


----------



## asilei (10 Dic 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Entiendo que quieres decir que es el incentivo economico para que los mineros continuen dandole a la manivela, ¿no?
> 
> Pero ¿que lleva a dar por supuesto que la de Bitcoin es LA blockchain? ¿porque descartais que no vaya a ser un fork de la misma o incluso otra totalmente diferente quizas basada en PoS?
> 
> (Ya se que PoS tiene fallos severos pero tb los tiene el planteamiento actual de BC y se estan buscando soluciones para ambos)



No voy a entrar en el juego de la mia es mas gorda. Cualquier blockchain necesita algun tipo de incentivo para todos los actores del ecosistema: los mineros, los nodos, exchanges, etc...

En el caso que ocupa este hilo, el incentivo de la blockchain es el bitcoin. Los mineros rentabilizan sus recursos, los nodos marcan el consenso, los exchanges suministran liquidez,... Es una solución mediante teoría de juegos para que los actores actúen eficazmente.

Otras blockchains y otras tokens son posibles, si, por supuesto. Aqui tienes mas de 1.000
Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap

Pero pensandolo bien, si voy a entrar en el juego. Resulta que en el ecosistema cripto tenerla mas gorda si importa:
Krypton mudará su plataforma a Bitcoin para protegerse de ataques

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 18:13 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Eso es otro meme más de core....
> ...
> Mas tonto na cabe en este hilo.
> ...
> ...



Tixel, reserva tus energías, va a empezar la guerra de verdad y no pienses que BCH se va a librar.


----------



## Tuttle (10 Dic 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> Como diría Lobo Estepario: uuuuuuuuhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuu!!!!
> 
> Esto está a punto de irse a tomar por saco. Hay dos opciones, o vender ahora y sacar una buena tajada, o arriesgarse bastante y seguir en posesión de los bitcoins que tenga cada uno. (postura muy aventurada, como podéis imaginar, ahora que los mass media se han hecho eco de este tinglao piramidal/exponencial)
> 
> Y el que esté pensando en meterse ahora va tarde, vamos que si quieres meterle 100 euros como quien se compra unos décimos de lotería por si suena la flauta.... pero nadie en su sano juicio vendería su casa para comprar lotería, esto es lo mismo.



Fijo, con los wallets de movil en el top ten de aplicaciones descargadas, con todo el mundo dando su opinión sobre el bitcoin en los medios, con los problemas de escalabilidad a punto de ser superados es el momento de vender...

The trend is your friend, the trend is your friend...


----------



## Robertec (10 Dic 2017)

Sí, siempre he tenido en cuenta eso de que cuando el limpiabotas compra acciones, es el momento de vender.

Pero bitcoin no son acciones, aunque haya quien lo use como tal. Si se pretende que bitcoin sea un sistema de intercambio de dinero universal, todo el mundo deberá conocerlo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Dic 2017)

Hay muchos jilos del BTC en el general.
Ladran luego cabalgamos.


----------



## BlueArrow (10 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin fue ayer el tercer artículo más visto en la Wikipedia. El viernes fue el segundo más visto:


----------



## stuka! (10 Dic 2017)

Robertec dijo:


> Sí, siempre he tenido en cuenta eso de que cuando el limpiabotas compra acciones, es el momento de vender.
> 
> Pero bitcoin no son acciones, aunque haya quien lo use como tal. Si se pretende que bitcoin sea un sistema de intercambio de dinero universal, todo el mundo deberá conocerlo.



Mas que de intercambio , de reserva de riqueza.
A estas alturas nadie va a comprarse el periodico con BTC. Mas bien automoviles, casas o propiedades.

De todas formas, dado lo explosivo del incremento de precio , y las comisiones (que hacen ridiculo la adquisicion por debajo de cierto importe ) , lo que le importe al limpiabotas es totalmente irrelevante.

Dentro de poco , BTC >100.000 EUR , el minimo importe adquirible estara muy fuera del alcance del ciudadano medio.


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

Os traigo un texto creo que bastante explicativo de como va a funcionar el tema de los derivados en BTC. 

Es del blog de Marc Garrisailt, gestor Español de fondos bastante sensato, y que no tira pestes de las cripto si no que está abierto en plan a ver que pasa.

Del texto hay algo que me ha parecido curioso. El CBOE va a tomar como precio de referencia al exchange Gemini, que es de los Winklevoss... que casualmente ellos querían sacar un fondo o similar para poder invertir de forma regulada, y que recuerdo que allá por mayo más o menos el regulador tumbó la propuesta.

Ahora que son megabillonarios, cuántos sobres habrán tenido que soltar para empujar este tema de los derivados, que lo hayan autorizado, y que su exchange sea el de referencia? No es por pensar mal pero hehe...





Que pasará con el Bitcoin ahora que se empiezan a negociar los futuros en Chicago

Esta semana se va a producir un hito en la historia de las finanzas. Los dos mercados de futuros de Chicago, el CBOE para el 10 diciembre y el CME (Chicago Mercantile Exchange) para el 18 de diciembre, empiezan a contratar futuros (que no opciones de momento) sobre el Bitcoin.

¿Porque son tan importantes los mercados de futuros de Chicago? ¿Porque The Economist los denomina el mayor centro financiero del que nunca hayas oído hablar?

En 2007 el CBOT se fusiono con el CME. En los años siguientes el CME group adquirió el mercado de futuros de New York (NYMEX) y el Kansas City donde se contrata especialmente un contrato de derivados, futuros y opciones, sobre trigo, el

El CBOT nació el 3 de abril de 1948 con el único objetivo que se contratase los principales productos agrícolas, como la soja, maíz, trigo y el precio del cerdo y del vacuno a plazo. Es decir que los granjeros pueden comprar o vender su producción para cuando la cosecha de ese año o del siguiente. Chicago puede considerarse la capital del “Corn Belt” norteamericano, la zona donde han producido los alimentos para el resto del país y al mismo tiempo es un contrapeso a la importancia de New York. Gracias a la agricultura, los mercados de Chicago han conseguido ser el mercado financiero en derivados mas potente del planeta acogiendo posteriormente los futuros y opciones bursátiles. Si compras o vendes hoy un futuro u opciones sobre los índices S&P 500, Nasdaq o Russell, o bien sobre cualquier acción norteamericana cotizada, estas operando en Chicago, en el CME (índices) o el CBOE (opciones sobre acciones). La bolsa de Nueva York es la principal bolsa de acciones en el mundo, en cambio los mercados de Chicago lo son en cuanto a los contratos de derivados.



“Trading floor” del Chicago Board of Trade building_trading floor. Fotografía de 1887.

El famoso edificio de Chicago donde ha residido el mercado desde 1930, es un rascacielos impresionante con la estatua de Ceres, el dios de la agricultura en su cúspide. La calle que da al rascacielos es donde se rodó la película de “los intocables de Elliot Ness”. Allí residía la comisaria (ver aquí resumen de película con los sitios reales donde se filmó. El edificio CBOT aparece en el minuto 4 con 48 seg. y en el minuto 11 con 25 segundos).



No podía por tanto ningún otro mercado antes que los de Chicago quienes iniciaran los contratos de derivados sobre Bitcoin.

¿Porque es un hito financiero el inicio de estos contratos sobre bitcoin?

Hasta hoy quien compraba o vendía un bitcoin lo hacia en forma de contrato OTC (Over the counter) como le llaman los anglosajones. Significa que es un contrato privado entre dos partes. Tu puedes ganar mucho dinero pero es tu contraparte quien debe pagártelo. En el caso que esta contraparte este en quiebra o bien no quiera atender a su obligación, solo te queda denunciarlo judicialmente. Cuando un contrato de compra venta sobre maíz, sobre el precio del cerdo, del Nasdaq, del S&P 500 o sobre una opción de compra de acciones de Tesla la contratas en el CME o CBOE, existe una cámara de compensación que te garantiza el pago. Si compras un bitcoin y ganas el 100%, no tienes absolutamente ningún riesgo de cobro. Obviamente podemos ver muchos inversores en bitcoin que se pasaran a operar con futuros regulados de bitcoin. Con el mismo subyacente tienes 0 riesgo de impago de contrapartida.

Es realmente un hito histórico que un contrato de una criptomoneda acabe cotizando en un mercado regulado, es como alcanzar la Champions del sector financiero mundial.

Vamos a analizar las características de los dos primeros contratos de futuro sobre Bitcoin, porque tienen características distintas. Los equipos del CBOE y del CME han trabajado duro para poder articular un contrato de futuros que sea fiable, seguro y que no ponga en riesgo ni al mercado ni a los brokers que harán de contraparte y liquidaran las operaciones diarias.

El futuro sobre bitcoin en el CBOE (Chicago Board Options Exchange) tiene las siguientes características (las podéis ver aquí).

El nombre es CBOE bitcoin (USD) futures. Se liquidan en dólares cash a cada vencimiento. No se entregan bitcoins al vencimiento. Esto lo convierte en más práctico para los inversores que no quieran o no sepan como abrir una cuenta para operar en bitcoins.
El multiplicador del contrato bitcoin (cuyo código es XBT) para cada futuro es de 1 bitcoin. Es decir, cada futuro de bitcoin equivale a 1 bitcoin
En relación a los horarios de contratación, CBOE distingue entre el horario regular de las 8,15 a.m hora americana de Chicago, hasta las 3,15 p.m. Lo novedoso aquí es que el CBOE establece un horario extendido de contratación que los domingos empieza a las 5 p.m. hasta las 8,30 a.m del lunes. De martes a viernes en cambio el horario enlaza con el cierre del mercado en horario regular hasta el día siguiente. Por tanto la contratación de futuros sobre bitcoin será de 24 horas de domingo tarde hasta el viernes noche. Recordad que el bitcoin cotiza 24 horas, siete días a la semana, 12 meses al año.
Punto clave: el equipo de CBOE ha elegido como precio subyacente de referencia, a las subastas realizadas en el mercado Geminis Trust. En cambio el mercado CME ha elegido una media de las cotizaciones de cuatro mercados: El Bitstamp, GDAX, itBit y el Kraken (en abril CME eliminó al Bitfinex y el OKCoin, por no cumplir con sus exigencias).
Vencimientos: en el CBOE podrás contratar futuros sobre bitcoin (comprando o vendiendo) con vencimiento semanal, mensual o trimestral. Se liquidará la posición en cash el día siguiente del vencimiento.
Márgenes o depósitos exigidos: Tras muchas dudas y cambios a ultima hora, se ha fijado un deposito o “margin” de nada menos que del 44% del valor diario del bitcoin, hito histórico ya que hasta la fecha el contrato que se le exige mas garantías es el del maíz con un 5% del valor diario depositado en la cámara de compensación. Hasta este fin de semana se había fijado un 33%. En futuros sobre petróleo por ejemplo se exige cerca de un 4,5% y en el del S&P 500 cerca de un 4%. En contratos de futuros sobre bonos y tipos interés existe incluso depósitos de apenas el 1%.
Contingencias: Muy importante en este caso, el CBOE ya contempla que actuaciones realizará en el caso que el mercado Geminis donde se contrata bitcoin no ofrezca precios fiables. Os adjunto aquí debajo como lo resolverá. 
Posiciones limite: Ninguna persona puede acumular mas de 5.000 contratos netos comprados o vendidos (net long o net short) sobre futuros de bitcoin contemplando todos los vencimientos. Tampoco puede un inversor individual mantener una posición superior a los 1.000 contratos comprados o vendidos (net long o net short) netos.
La contratación se interrumpirá durante dos minutos si se observan movimientos superiores al 10% y durante 5 minutos si son superiores al 20%, entre el precio ofertado y su ultima cotización.
Aquí podéis ver las características del contrato de futuros sobre bitcoin del CME. En este caso el multiplicador es de 5 ya que cada futuro supone 5 bictoin. Los vencimientos son mensuales o trimestrales. Aunque lo más relevante es que para fijar el precio del bitcoin, la decisión mas complicada, se basaran en la cotización media de 4 mercados de contratación de bitcoin que son el Bitstamp, GDAX, itBit y Kraken (en abril CME eliminó al Bitfinex y el OKCoin). Para la metodología de cálculo aquí podéis ver el documento explicativo del CME.

Para los mercados reconocidos como mas líquidos y serios por CME y CBOE, es un espaldarazo enorme. El mercado Geminis usado por el CME como único precio de referencia, es propiedad de los famosos hermanos gemelos Winklevoss, los que denunciaron a Mark Zuckerberg en el nacimiento de Facebook.

Las incertidumbre son tan grandes que la asociación de brokers regulados han enviado una carta al regulador del mercado alertando que no se han tomado en cuenta todos los riesgos de operar con bitcoins en un mercado regulado. De hecho, en privado algunos grandes bancos no van a liquidar operaciones de futuros sobre bitcoin. Veremos si entre ellos está Goldman Sachs, cuyo CEO afirmó públicamente antes de verano que prohibía todos sus traders a operar con bitcoin.

Un aspecto clave es que, además que veremos trasladar mucha operativa de los criptomercados a los mercados de futuros regulados, por primera vez los inversores podrán tomar posiciones bajistas o “short”, es decir ganar si cae el bitcoin (y perder su sube). No es fácil estimar si la volatilidad diaria será algo menor al convertirse en un mercado más liquido o bien aumentará más aun por la entrada de posiciones bajistas. En mi opinión, el impacto será positivo y veremos una menor volatilidad.



Gráfico del Bitcoin a 10-dic-2017.

Tras subir el bitcoin de los 968 dólares de 31-dic-2016, hasta los niveles de 15.077, a las 15 horas y 11 minutos del domingo 10 de diciembre, ningún otro activo financiero mundial ha ofrecido semejante rentabilidad.

¿Que va ocurrir con las cotizaciones a partir de hoy?

Escribía yo este pasado 7 de diciembre en twitter: “coincidiendo con inicio contratación de futuros y opciones del Bitcoin en los mercados de Chicago, podríamos ver sus cotizaciones máximas. Analizando la historia de los mercados financieros, hay noticias que psicológicamente provocan un clímax”.

En la ultima semana, al calor de la euforia del inicio de la contratación en Chicago, el bitcoin se disparó de los niveles de $11.000 hasta los $17.000 de la madrugada del día 7 a la mañana del 8 de diciembre.

Es imposible prever lo que va hacer en el futuro, aunque analizando la historia de los mercados financieros desde el siglo XVI, en la mayoría de los casos de euforia extrema y alzas estratosféricas, prácticamente la totalidad de inversores que se beneficiaron de las alzas, acabaron volviéndolo a perder toda su inversión. Cuando no hay un motivo racional para comprar un bitcoin, como no lo había al comprar tulipanes en Ámsterdam, los inversores tampoco venden cuando empieza a caer. Además cuando su cotización ha sufrido caídas en el pasado reciente, se han recuperado tan rápido y sobradamente que la confianza es que va volver a ocurrir, hasta que un día la caída es enorme y cae primero un 10%, luego un 30%, luego el 60% dejando a todos los inversores con el activo en sus manos. El segundo motivo porque la mayoría acaba perdiendo dinero se debe a que si empiezas a invertir con una pequeña cantidad y multiplicas por 3 o por 5 o por 10, acabas maldiciendo el haber invertido tan poca cantidad y entonces te decides a invertir 3 o 5 veces una cantidad superior. Como lo realizas demasiado tarde, la caída te arrastra y pierdes rápidamente todo lo ganado y entras en pérdidas. Ver aquí la explicación de la burbuja de los tulipanes. Veréis como el gráfico es el mas parecido al del bitcoin. Aquí podéis leer también mas historias imprescindibles de la bolsa y los mercados financieros para entender mejor la psicología del inversor, las euforias y los pánicos.

Tengo pocas dudas que veremos en los próximos meses o trimestres una caída del bitcoin del 90%. Quien ha tenido el acierto o suerte de tener bitcoins debe ser muy disciplinado y no dejarse llevar por la euforia. No es nada fácil, pero debes de tratar de evitar perder lo que has ganado hasta la fecha. Esto no significa que el bitcoin vaya a desaparecer, pero si que primero debe pasar por el purgatorio. En ese escenario, si renace de sus cenizas, demostrará que está para quedarse.


----------



## Tuttle (10 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> ....
> 
> *Tengo pocas dudas que veremos en los próximos meses o trimestres una caída del bitcoin del 90%*. Quien ha tenido el acierto o suerte de tener bitcoins debe ser muy disciplinado y no dejarse llevar por la euforia. No es nada fácil, pero debes de tratar de evitar perder lo que has ganado hasta la fecha. Esto no significa que el bitcoin vaya a desaparecer, pero si que primero debe pasar por el purgatorio. En ese escenario, si renace de sus cenizas, demostrará que está para quedarse.



Pues nada, ahora ya puedes abrir cortos. :rolleye:


----------



## jorgedoro365 (10 Dic 2017)

Busco compañero para negocio online de referidos. Solo es necesario tener conocimientos básicos en marketing y dominar las redes sociales.
Hay que invertir 28€ para comprar el dominio de la página web. La inversion se recupera en pocos días.
Más info 691701650


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

jorgedoro365 dijo:


> Busco compañero para negocio online de referidos. Solo es necesario tener conocimientos básicos en marketing y dominar las redes sociales.
> Hay que invertir 28€ para comprar el dominio de la página web. La inversion se recupera en pocos días.
> Más info 691701650



Pocos días para recuperar 28€??? En este hilo??


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Dic 2017)

jorgedoro365 dijo:


> Busco compañero para negocio online de referidos. Solo es necesario tener conocimientos básicos en marketing y dominar las redes sociales.
> Hay que invertir 28€ para comprar el dominio de la página web. La inversion se recupera en pocos días.
> Más info 691701650



aqui con 28€ no tenemos ni para la propina que le damos a nuestro limpiabotas.... :XX:

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 19:57 ----------

XBT-Planned Cboe Bitcoin Futures


----------



## bonatti (10 Dic 2017)

kilerz dijo:


> Blockchain.info aun no soporta direcciones LN , acaban de publicar esto : Releasing our Lightning Network Explorer
> Igual es lo que buscabas



No hay direcciones LN en la blockchain, las direcciones Bitcoin usadas para LN son direcciones SegWit que a su vez son direcciones P2SH. En el caso de esas direcciones, empiezan con un 2 (en la red principal con un 3). Otra forma de codificar direcciones SegWit es con el nuevo formato Bech32. Blockchain.info visualiza correctamente estas direcciones, incluido el nuevo formato, pero solo en la red principal, no soporta navegar por la testnet. Más info en este post:
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII

Se puede explorar la cadena de bloques de la testnet en otros exploradores con soporte para esto, por ejemplo:
BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer
Bitcoin Testnet Block Explorer | BlockCypher

El navegador/mapa del post que enlazas (Lightning Network Explorer (TESTNET)) es para ver nodos LN en la testnet, pero no se pueden ver transacciones (lo explican en el post). Las transacciones en la LN son privadas, solo las conocen los participantes en la transacción, hasta que se cierra el canal y se consolida en la blockchain el balance resultante (y creo que sólo ese balance, nada de las X transacciones intermedias que dieron lugar a ese balance).

Otros aspectos aclaratorios sobre ese mapa. La información que aparece asociada a los nodos NO son direcciones Bitcoin. Por lo tanto, todo lo que hemos comentado sobre direcciones anteriormente no aplica a lo que se ve en ese mapa. Lo comento, porque lo que se ve son "Compressed public keys" que empiezan por un 02 o un 03, y pueden confundir con los prefijos de las direcciones Bitcoin con prefijos similares pero no son lo mismo. A partir de esas claves publicas comprimidas se puede obtener la dirección Bitcoin correspondiente. Para el que quiera profundizar un poco en eso, se puede leer esto:
Mastering Bitcoin

Como curiosidad, ¡Tenemos un nodo LN en Alicante!


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> XBT-Planned Cboe Bitcoin Futures




```
Cboe XBT Bitcoin Futures Trading Data


Symbol	Expiration	Last	Change	High	Low	Settlement	Volume
GXBT		16250.00	-572.59	16350.10	14500.00		
XBT/F8	01/17/2018	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0
XBT/G8	02/14/2018	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0
XBT/H8	03/14/2018	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0
```


---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 20:11 ----------

los futuros de BTC empiezan a las 00:00h.

menos de 4 horas.


----------



## asilei (10 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> ...
> Tengo pocas dudas que veremos en los próximos meses o trimestres una caída del bitcoin del 90%. Quien ha tenido el acierto o suerte de tener bitcoins debe ser muy disciplinado y no dejarse llevar por la euforia. No es nada fácil, pero debes de tratar de evitar perder lo que has ganado hasta la fecha. *Esto no significa que el bitcoin vaya a desaparecer, pero si que primero debe pasar por el purgatorio. En ese escenario, si renace de sus cenizas, demostrará que está para quedarse*.



¡En sus puestos!. *La 1a guerra cripto ha sido declarada.*


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

Video (0.45): payment on WooCommerce through Lightning with Zap wallet
Twitter


----------



## Emeregildo (10 Dic 2017)

Pregunta para los más expertos. Viendo un video de Andreas Antonopoulos decía acerca de la Lighting Network.

"By probably the end of 2016, Bitcoin will have a hybrid proof-of-work/proof-of-stake system." '


Y continua explicando que se podrán usar las multisig para depositar tus Bitcoins, crear nodos en la Lighting network y de acuerdo a cuantos Bitcoins deposites en esa dirección más comisiones por el funcionamiento de ese canal se podrán generar convirtiendo a Bitcoin en un Hibrido entre sistemas POW POS.

Mi pregunta es. Es esto cierto? Y que impacto tendría esto en todo el sistema? Lo veremos implementado? Cuales son vuestras opiniones al respecto?

Bajo mi punto de vista sería un incentivo económico para que los usuarios establezcan aún mas nodos. Ya que en la actualidad es algo que no está recompensado economícamente.

Bitcoin Elements of Trust: Unleashing Creativity - Berlin March 2016 - YouTube


----------



## Astrako (10 Dic 2017)

Bajando justo antes de la apertura de los futuros ¿hará soporte? ¿noche interesante?

bitcoinity.org/markets


----------



## hydra69 (10 Dic 2017)

Bonita caidita..en menos de 5 min...


----------



## Rosso (10 Dic 2017)

Análisis del consumo eléctrico en el minado del btc:


*Bitcoin mining and energy consumption*

Ever since its creation, Bitcoin has come under fire for consuming electricity for its mining processes. Most of these critics sadly do not share their reasoning, sources and calculations, making it hard to verify their claims.

Admittedly, the topic is complicated and full of unknowns. By sharing some of our calculations and assumptions, we hope to make the debate more balanced and productive.

*How much electricity does Bitcoin consume?*

As Bitcoin mining is unregulated and in many jurisdictions even illegal, there is no hard data on how much total electricity Bitcoin uses. Even in places where Bitcoin mining is regulated and legal, power companies do not necessarily know what the electricity is used for, and their statistics do not account for cryptocurrency mining.

We can estimate the power, however, by looking at Bitcoin’s “difficulty”. Difficulty is a number calculated by the Bitcoin protocol and embedded into each Bitcoin block. This difficulty is a measure of how many hashes it takes for a miner to find a valid block in average. It is recalculated every 2016 blocks (roughly two weeks) in order to keep block intervals at roughly 10 minutes.

As of December 7, block 498048, the Bitcoin difficulty stands at 1,590,896,927,258. Each hash is effectively a random number between 1 and 2^256–1. The difficulty describes the target that the hash must undershoot. This is similar to throwing darts randomly at a large target. The difficulty describes the size of the bullseye. The smaller the bullseye, the more often you have to throw a dart to randomly hit the bullseye.

We can calculate the number of hashes you need to compute on average to find a block within ten minutes using the formula D * 232 / 600. You can see how this formula is derived here. For the current difficulty, this gives us an estimation of 1.14x10^19 hashes per second, or 14 Exahash/s.

Bitmain is a manufacturer of Bitcoin mining equipment based in Beijing and Shenzhen. They claim to have produced roughly 70% of the world’s Bitcoin miners, using chips from Taiwanese chip foundry TSCM. Their latest model, the S9, uses a 19nm chip. From their website we can learn that the latest batch produces about 14 TH/s (14x10^12) at 1372W. Earlier S9 models use the same electricity per hash.

As this is the currently most energy efficient miner on the market, it allows us to calculate a lower boundary for how much electricity is consumed.

Dividing 1.14x10^19 by 14x10^12, we can calculate that there are a maximum number of 800,000 S9 miners currently in operation, consuming roughly 1,100 MW in total. The statistics provided by the International Energy Agency do not use MW or GW. Instead, they use “Mtoe”, or “Million tons of oil equivalent”. 1 toe is 11.63 MWh. The total energy estimated to be used globally in 2017 is 13,647 Mtoe, or 158,714,610 GWh. In comparison, by today’s difficulty standard, we would expect the Bitcoin network to consume roughly 9,636 GWh over an entire year, less than one 16,000th of the global supply.

Bitcoin consumes 1,100 MW in total, that is, 9,636 GWh over an entire year, or 0.829 Mtoe.

This is just a lower boundary, but it is also a relatively good estimate. Some of the miners currently active on the Bitcoin network might be older and less efficient, but already the second most efficient Bitcoin miner generation, the Bitmain S7, consumers 1.5 times as much energy per hash as the S9. While it might be profitable to use this miner with Bitcoin’s current rapid price increases, it will not be profitable in the long run.

This lower boundary also serves as a natural equilibrium. If all other variables — like price and technology — remain constant, Bitcoin’s energy consumption will converge to this boundary.

*Why does that seem so small?*

There are many ways we can make that number look big or small in comparison, depending on what we want you to think. If I had the intention to lobby for a ban of Bitcoin mining, I would use references like the one below:
•Bitcoin uses as much energy as 520,000 Canadians every day
•Bitcoin uses as much energy as the Democratic Republic of Congo
•Bitcoin uses more energy than 116 countries each
•Bitcoin uses enough energy to power 6 Nimitz-class aircraft carriers

It is also easy to make this number look very small:
•The energy that Bitcoin consumes in a year would only last the U.S. for 19 hours.
•Bitcoin uses only 20% of the energy from a single coal power plant in Taiwan
•The Three Gorges Damn in China produces three times as much electricity as Bitcoin consumes
•The U.S. produces more electricity from a single Geothermal plant than Bitcoin requires
•17 NSA Data centers together consume more electricity than Bitcoin
•Google used about double as much electricity in 2015 than Bitcoin does today

*What does the future of Bitcoin mining look like?*

Bitcoin currently consumes mostly very cheap electricity. Miners race to the bottom of who can find the cheapest electricity, and everyone consuming electricity significantly larger than the average is forced to shut down their unprofitable operations.

As a result, Bitcoin mostly consumes electricity in places where it is abundant, cannot be stored or transported. Because oil, gas and coal are often trivial to transport, you very rarely find Bitcoin mining operations that consume these resources, because it would be more profitable to ship the energy to a place where it can be sold for more.

While some coal in landlocked and inaccessible locations is fired up in an environmentally unfriendly process to mine Bitcoins, most miners are powered by hydrogen dams, geysers and other geothermal energy sources that cannot be transported or stored.

Bitcoin will continue to seek those cheap and otherwise unused forms of electricity, while it will probably never be profitable to mine in urban or industrial centers. You are willing to pay more for your air-conditioning or water heating than a Bitcoin miner can afford.

*How much does it cost to mine a Bitcoin?*

Miners are rewarded for their efforts with Bitcoin payments. They are willing to only burn as much electricity as they are being given as a reward. Block 498048 (that we look at above) yielded 14.6 BTC as a reward for its miner, a relatively typical fee. This is about US$230,000 at the current volatile prices. Given a electricity cost at US$0.02 per kWh and 1,100 MW consumption, a block costs in average 183 MW, or US$3,600.

If Bitcoin prices remain constant and enough miners can be built, we would expect Bitcoin’s electricity consumption to increase five-fold in the short run.

In the long run however, Bitcoin’s mining reward will become smaller and smaller. It’s base reward (currently at 12.5 Bitcoin per block) will half every four years, until it reaches zero. The reward from transaction fees (currently 2 Bitcoins per block) is expected to stay the same.

How much electricity will be consumed by the Bitcoin network in this case depends on the size of the transaction fees, and the value of a Bitcoin. If a Bitcoin is one day worth US$1 million, two Bitcoins per block would mean 2 million dollars worth of electricity is destroyed every 10 minutes.

*Where will that electricity come from?*

Bitcoin will continue to unlock largely inaccessible electricity in the form of hydro, geothermal and solar. Few Bitcoin mines will rely on oil, gas or coal, as these resources are largely exhausted, can easily be transported to areas with higher prices, and are expensive to extract.

Also, one can argue that Bitcoin actually saves energy. The world’s financial system requires many resources beyond the electricity to run servers. Banks house themselves in tall buildings with air-conditioning, private jet companies fly gold and cash around the world for discreet clients, while printing cash requires cotton farming or even the slaughter of animals.

So is Bitcoin really taking a toll on global energy use? Given Bitcoin mining’s trend toward renewable resources, and the fact that traditional banking is not so environmentally friendly, the cryptocurrency may actually have a positive effect on the Earth.

Bitcoin mining and energy consumption


----------



## chuminadas (10 Dic 2017)

Podría soltar un comentario de aviso de que obviamente esto es una burbuja, que las granjas de minado chinas, las noticias constantes en los mass mierda definiéndolo como el nuevo dorado, los pepitorros pediendo créditos en cofidís para entrar o la escalada de valor sinsentido son una prueba que cualquier burbujista aceptaría de facto...

pero con vuestra actitud chulesca y perdonavidas sólo puedo desear que os vayáis a tomar por culo y os quedéis sin nada. No os acerquéis a las ventanas cuando de un día para otro no podráis convertir vuestros BTC a FIAT y pasen a valer 50 dolares.


----------



## bonatti (10 Dic 2017)

Rosso dijo:


> Análisis del consumo eléctrico en el minado del btc:
> .....
> Bitcoin mining and energy consumption



Interesante análisis, he estado haciendo unos cálculos similares basados en la misma aproximación de una cota inferior basándome en el S9 y me salían números muy similares (un poco más de consumo), pero todo depende del valor concreto que tomes de dificultad.

Normalmente la fuente más citada últimamente para esto del consumo de energía de la red Bitcoin es esta: Bitcoin Energy Consumption Index - Digiconomist

La metodología que utilizan la describen en la web, básicamente estiman un gasto del 60% de los ingresos en costes de operación, y un uso de 1kWh por cada 0,05$ de gastos de operación. Meten algunos factores de corrección para tener en cuenta que las subidas y bajadas del Bitcoin no se pueden reflejar en potencia de minado de forma instantánea, y dan su estimación. Es estos momentos, el gasto (proyectado a un año) que les sale a día de hoy sería 32,5 TWh

Al del articulo que enlaza Rosso le salen 9,636 GWh = 9,6TWh como cota inferior, suponiendo que todo el mundo usa el hardware más eficiente del momento y no se consume energía en otras cosas (refrigeración, iluminación, sistemas auxiliares, etc.)

La estimación Digiconomist es un x3,5 respecto a la cota inferior, lo cual parece bastante razonable teniendo en cuenta que habrá muchos mineros menos eficientes que el S9 y los otros gastos de energía que menciono. Al menos en ordenes de magnitud parece que los cálculos tienen sentido y son razonables.


----------



## Astrako (11 Dic 2017)

Arrancan los futuros de bitcoin
Bitcoin subiendo un 6% en 10 minutos bitcoinity.org/markets
La web de futuros caída http://cfe.cboe.com/cfe-products/xbt-cboe-bitcoin-futures


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

Ostiás que velote verde!!


----------



## bavech (11 Dic 2017)

Pedazoooo de palote verde..omg.

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Dic 2017)

Menudo palote de vela... en 15 min sube 1,000 $

y ahora oscilando en saltos de 400$ de una tacada cada vez...


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

Ahora pabajoooooo


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ahora pabajoooooo



uuuuueeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Divad (11 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Bitcoin fue ayer el tercer artículo más visto en la Wikipedia. El viernes fue el segundo más visto:



Se acerca la estampida, un maricón el último, que se ponga a remar su pm,... 

A la que pete la primera exchange... todos para casa, la putada llega como lo hagan varias a la vez... Sería descarado pero en verdad sabemos que lo pueden hacer en cualquier momento y es el riesgo que corre cualquiera por sacar más tajada del pastel.

Las exchanges de criptolandia están en fase beta, por cojones acabaréis entrando si queréis jugar al juego comprar en corto y vender en largo 

Lo peor que puede hacer la humanidad es entrar en Bitcoin para quedarse pillado, sabiendo que con cualquier otra crypto la revalorización será brutal 8:

Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

Cualquiera que se mire la crypto, compare su funcionamiento y vea quienes están detrás... ya lo tendría más claro donde ser responsable de su dinero. 8:


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2017)

Yo tengo que dormir como muchos, a ver donde se despierta mañana el valor, lo mismo sigue en esos 15.500$ del fin de semana a pesar de esas 'subiditas y bajaditas' repentinas.


----------



## remonster (11 Dic 2017)

El filántropo2 dijo:


> Podría soltar un comentario de aviso de que obviamente esto es una burbuja, que las granjas de minado chinas, las noticias constantes en los mass mierda definiéndolo como el nuevo dorado, los pepitorros pediendo créditos en cofidís para entrar o la escalada de valor sinsentido son una prueba que cualquier burbujista aceptaría de facto...
> 
> pero con vuestra actitud chulesca y perdonavidas sólo puedo desear que os vayáis a tomar por culo y os quedéis sin nada. No os acerquéis a las ventanas cuando de un día para otro no podráis convertir vuestros BTC a FIAT y pasen a valer 50 dolares.



Ya hemos diversificado los millones, no te preocupes por nosostros ::


----------



## Astrako (11 Dic 2017)

He podido ver la página de futuros un instante, os pego datos por si se cae
http://cfe.cboe.com/cfe-products/xbt-cboe-bitcoin-futures

Symbol	Expiration	Last	Change	High	Low	Settlement	Volume
GXBT 16250.00	-572.59	16350.10	14500.00 
XBT/F8	01/17/2018	16010.00	+550.00	16660.00	15460.00	15460.00	27
XBT/G8	02/14/2018	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0
XBT/H8	03/14/2018	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0


----------



## Alxemi (11 Dic 2017)

Streaming del mercado de futuros en directo:

[youtube]9zj0ttLruAc[/youtube]

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 00:46 ----------

Otra página para seguirlos:
Cboe Bitcoin (USD) Jan 2018 Price - Cboe Bitcoin (USD) Jan 2018 Futures - XBTF8 Future Price - MarketWatch


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

Primer listo desplumao 

First Victim... Liquidated short on XBTUSD
Twitter


----------



## bavech (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Primer listo desplumao
> 
> First Victim... Liquidated short on XBTUSD
> Twitter



¿Podría alguien explicarlo?
¿A cuanto compró?

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Dic 2017)

```
Symbol	Expiration	Last	Change	High	Low	Settlement	Volume
GXBT		16250.00	-572.59	16350.10	14500.00		
XBT/F8	01/17/2018	15940.00	+480.00	16660.00	15420.00	15460.00	74
XBT/G8	02/14/2018	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0
XBT/H8	03/14/2018	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0	0
```


----------



## Tuttle (11 Dic 2017)

Incuestionablemente esto se hunde


----------



## Divad (11 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> Incuestionablemente esto se hunde



Ya ves, está todo en verde :Aplauso:

Como se lo curran los bots :fiufiu:


----------



## sirpask (11 Dic 2017)

The 5 Minute Guide to Bitcoin Futures.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Primer listo desplumao
> 
> First Victim... Liquidated short on XBTUSD
> Twitter



¿Cuánto habrá perdido el listillo de Roberto Centeno?

Pues probablemente nada, porque no es más que un bocachancla más que habla sin tener ni puta idea, como muchos en el foro. Si hubiese metido en corto los 10.000 pavos que él decía, ya los habría perdido el muy subnormal.


----------



## sirpask (11 Dic 2017)

Crypt4you - Aula Virtual de Criptografía y Seguridad de la información Crypt4you


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> Incuestionablemente esto se hunde



Los mercados tradicionales le están sentando también de maravilla a Bitcoin, buena noticia.


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Dic 2017)

```
Symbol	Expiration	Last	Change	High	Low	Settlement	Volume
GXBT		16773.05	+523.04	16922.00	0.0		
XBT/F8	01/17/2018	17700.00	+2240.00	18850.00	15420.00	15460.00	2742
XBT/G8	02/14/2018	19140.00	+1140.00	19140.00	18000.00	18000.00	12
XBT/H8	03/14/2018	19100.00	+2670.00	19330.00	14710.00	16430.00	47
```


----------



## kilerz (11 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cuánto habrá perdido el listillo de Roberto Centeno?
> 
> Pues probablemente nada, porque no es más que un bocachancla más que habla sin tener ni puta idea, como muchos en el foro. Si hubiese metido en corto los 10.000 pavos que él decía, ya los habría perdido el muy subnormal.



Suerte si no le cae una demanda colectiva por parte de los oyentes.
:XX:


----------



## p_pin (11 Dic 2017)

bavech dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien explicarlo?
> ¿A cuanto compró?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk



Alguien se puso corto con 2 millones de dólares, cuando btc estaba a 15239$ (ponerse corto es ganar dinero si btc cae, y perderlo si sube)

Viendo el gráfico, al ver el precio en la zona remarcada en el cuadrado, pensaría que btc caería tras ver que no era capaz de superar la línea recta y abrió el corto







En este tipo de contratos de btc, leí que piden unas garantías muy altas, un 44% (mientras en petróleo, oro, creo que andan por el 5%). Las garantías son un dinero que retiene el broker por si hay gran oscilación en el precio, lo que te deja en la cuenta menos "liquidez", si esa liquidez llega a "cero", el contrato se cierra automaticamente. Pierdes el dinero que haya ido en tu contra (diferencia entre la compra y la venta) y el broker te devuelve la garantía


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, al final hemos hecho millonario a Antonopoulos :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Alguien se puso corto con 2 millones de dólares, cuando btc estaba a 15239$ (ponerse corto es ganar dinero si btc cae, y perderlo si sube)
> 
> Viendo el gráfico, al ver el precio en la zona remarcada en el cuadrado, pensaría que btc caería tras ver que no era capaz de superar la línea recta y abrió el corto
> 
> ...



Mas dinero para los holders bitcoñeros.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Interesante:
> 
> *Will The futures market do to Bitcoin what it did to gold?*
> 
> ...



El titular de la portada del 2009 fue insertado en el "genesis block" para garantizar la fecha de arranque de la blockchain, ¿no?


----------



## sirpask (11 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por cierto, al final hemos hecho millonario a Antonopoulos :XX:



Ha sido un gran divulgador del mundo Bitcoin, politicos sin nada que contar ya cobran cerca de 250.000 euros por decir cuatro chorradas en un mal ingles.

De buen nacido, es ser agradecido.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 13:14 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Correcto, el 3 de enero de 2009: Genesis block - Bitcoin Wiki



Para los profanos en el mundo Bitcoin como yo...¿Como se puede meter una linea de texto en una transacción?


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Ha sido un gran divulgador del mundo Bitcoin, politicos sin nada que contar ya cobran cerca de 250.000 euros por decir cuatro chorradas en un mal ingles.
> 
> De buen nacido, es ser agradecido.
> 
> ...



parece codigo hexadecimal


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

Lo veo un poco parado o que ase?
(dentro del megasubidon que ha pegado en los ultimos dias )


----------



## kilerz (11 Dic 2017)

Tremendo artículo de Rallo:
El valor intrínseco de bitcoin no es cero

Al igual que le sucede al oro, no promete entregar nada a su propietario: la única razón por la que se lo demanda hoy es para revenderlo más adelante

Foto: Foto: Reuters
Foto: Reuters
AUTOR
JUAN RAMÓN RALLO
Contacta al autor
TAGS
BITCOINTIPOS DE INTERÉSDIVISASMERCADO DE DIVISAS
TIEMPO DE LECTURA9 min
11.12.2017 – 05:00 H.
¿Cuál es el precio justo o razonable de bitcoin? La pregunta debería ser fácil de responder: el valor intrínseco (o fundamental) de cualquier activo financiero surge de descontar al presente sus flujos de caja futuros. Si, por ejemplo, esperamos que un bono nos pague 1.000 euros anuales durante los próximos 10 años, su precio razonable será el valor equivalente, a fecha de hoy, de esas entradas anuales de 1.000 euros durante la próxima década (verbigracia, si usamos un tipo de interés del 2% como factor de descuento, el precio justo de ese bono sería de 8.982 euros).
Sin embargo, con bitcoin no podemos aplicar esta regla por una sencilla razón: bitcoin carece de flujos de caja futuros. Al igual que le sucede al oro, no promete entregar nada a su propietario: la única razón por la que se lo demanda hoy es para revenderlo más adelante. En apariencia, pues, estamos ante la receta perfecta para la creación de burbuja de expectativas autoalimentadas: compro hoy esperando que suba de precio mañana y los incrementos de precio actuales reafirman mi expectativa de que mañana seguirá subiendo de precio. Por esta razón, de hecho, algunos economistas sostienen que el precio razonable de bitcoin es cero (por ejemplo, Eric Tymoigne, adscrito a la poco rigurosa corriente de la Teoría Monetaria Moderna).
[¿Explotará la burbuja del bitoin? Argumentos a favor y en contra]
El problema de esta explicación es el de equiparar dos proposiciones que parecen idénticas pero que están lejos de serlo: en particular, que “bitcoin carezca de flujos de caja” no debería asimilarse a que “bitcoin carezca de utilidad”. Precisamente, bitcoin puede proporcionarle utilidad a su tenedor por la facilidad de revenderlo en el futuro con costes de transacción mucho más bajos que los de otros activos. Echando mano de Keynes (de su famoso capítulo 17 en La Teoría General), recordemos que todo activo puede proporcionar dos tipos de ventajas a sus tenedores: por un lado, un retorno explícito (por ejemplo, flujos de caja) y, por otro, un retorno implícito en forma de servicios de liquidez (la utilidad vinculada a su disponibilidad inmediata). Los activos monetarios suelen proporcionar un retorno explícito cercano a cero (en ocasiones, incluso negativo, como sucede ahora mismo con las letras del Tesoro alemanas) pero un considerable retorno implícito en forma de liquidez para efectuar intercambios minimizando los costes de transacción. Ese es el motivo que lleva a los agentes económicos a mantener parte de su patrimonio en forma de activos monetarios: están dispuestos a renunciar a los retornos explícitos que les proporcionan los activos financieros a cambio de disfrutar del retorno implícito en forma de liquidez que les proporcionan los activos monetarios.
Que bitcoin carezca de flujos de caja no debería asimilarse a que bitcoin carezca de utilidad
Bitcoin carece de retorno explícito —como sucede con el oro— pero sí posee un fuerte retorno implícito en forma de liquidez. Es cierto que, en términos generales, la liquidez de bitcoin es por ahora mucho menor que la del dólar o la del euro, pero ése no es un motivo suficiente para que concentremos toda nuestra demanda de liquidez en dólares o euros a expensas de Bitcoin. En esencia, por dos motivos: por un lado, la liquidez de bitcoin está creciendo conforme más personas la aceptan como medio de pago y conforme la volatilidad de su precio se reduce (en 2017, la volatilidad ha experimentado un cierto repunte en su volatilidad, pero sigue ubicándose muy por debajo de la de 2011 o 2012); por otro, la liquidez de bitcoin en ciertos contextos ya es mayor que la del euro o el dólar debido a sus características y diferenciales propiedades (por ejemplo, a la hora de efectuar transacciones internacionales sin pasar por el sistema bancario y, en consecuencia, sin dejar un rastro fácilmente rastreable y fiscalizable por los gobiernos).
Vista de un cajero automático de Bitcoin en Lituania. (EFE)
Vista de un cajero automático de Bitcoin en Lituania. (EFE)
Por consiguiente, en ciertos casos ya tiene sentido demandar bitcoins como activos monetarios incluso con preferencia frente al euro o al dólar: su rendimiento implícito en forma de liquidez ya es positivo. Y si su rendimiento implícito es positivo, entonces su valor intrínseco no podrá ser cero (de hecho, en el artículo anteriormente enlazado, Tymoigne sostiene que el precio justo de bitcoin es cero porque presupone, sin ninguna razón para ello, que la prima de liquidez por poseer bitcoins es cero). Sin embargo, mi impresión es que resulta harto dudoso que los precios actuales de bitcoin puedan justificarse por los servicios que en estos momentos ya está prestando la criptodivisa (si bien estoy abierto a que me convenzan de lo contrario). Bitcoin es útil pero hoy no es tan útil como para justificar una capitalización agregada de 250.000 millones de dólares que, en consecuencia, supera a las de Coca-Cola, Boeing, General Electric o incluso Walmart.
La liquidez de bitcoin está creciendo conforme más personas la aceptan como medio de pago y conforme la volatilidad de su precio se reduce
Ahora bien, ¿significa ello que el precio actual de bitcoin está condenado a desmoronarse? No necesariamente (como no lo estaba cuando superó el precio de 10 dólares, de 100 dólares o de 1.000 dólares), pues aquí es donde entra en juego la especulación acerca del futuro de bitcoin: muchos de quienes están invirtiendo hoy en la criptomoneda no lo hacen por el servicio de liquidez que les proporciona, sino por la expectativa de que los usuarios finales de bitcoin continúen aumentando. Es decir, muchos de los inversores en bitcoin están simplemente especulando acerca del papel que desempeñará bitcoin en la economía globalizada del mañana. Tal vez esos especuladores se equivoquen y, conforme se vayan dando cuenta de su errores, deshagan sus posiciones hundiendo el precio de bitcoin; pero tal vez dichos especuladores acierten (en los últimos siete años, no lo han hecho especialmente mal) y la demanda final de bitcoin —como proveedor de servicios de liquidez— continúe aumentando.
Por ejemplo, si la comunidad mundial de usuarios de bitcoin tuviera en el futuro un tamaño similar a la comunidad de usuarios del yen japonés (los japoneses representan menos del 2% de la población mundial y el yen constituye aproximadamente el 4% de las reservas internacionales de divisas), los precios actuales de bitcoin todavía podrían más que triplicarse. ¿Es descabellado que en 10 o 20 años más del 2% de la población mundial emplee habitualmente bitcoin como uno de sus activos monetarios de referencia? No diré que ese escenario sea totalmente inevitable, pero desde luego no es ni mucho menos improbable: y, si no lo es, los especuladores con algo de visión a largo plazo estarían haciendo muy bien en pujar por bitcoin.
Fuente: Elaboración de InsiderPro a partir del Banco de Pagos Internacionales
Fuente: Elaboración de InsiderPro a partir del Banco de Pagos Internacionales
Por supuesto, no todos los especuladores comparten esa visión largoplacista. Muchos de los que se han sumado recientemente al carro probablemente sólo busquen ganancias muy a corto plazo y, por tanto, deshagan posiciones en cuanto el precio de bitcoin se estanque o descienda (ya ha sucedido en numerosas ocasiones en el pasado): pero ese es un problema del todo secundario para la viabilidad a largo plazo de esta criptodivisa. Después del recalentón, permanecerán quienes velen por el largo plazo. Y es ahí dónde hemos de concentrar nuestra atención: sólo si creyéramos que el proyecto bitcoin está inevitablemente condenado al fracaso, que jamás va a servir para articular ninguna comunidad amplia de intercambios y que, en consecuencia, nadie la va a terminar demandando como activo monetario líquido, entonces su valor intrínseco terminaría siendo cero.
¿Es descabellado que en 10 o 20 años más del 2% de la población mundial emplee habitualmente bitcoin como un activo monetario de referencia?
Esa es la tesis, por ejemplo, del ex economista jefe del FMI Kenneth Rogoff, para quien los gobiernos terminarán aplastando bitcoin y sustrayéndole toda la utilidad monetaria que pudiera llegar a tener. Pero fijémonos en que el razonamiento de Rogoff no es que bitcoin sea inútil hoy, sino toda la contraria: bitcoin, en la medida en que permite burlar la fiscalización de los Estados, es tan sumamente útil como dinero que éstos terminarán usando toda su artillería coactiva para volverla inútil. Con este pronóstico, Rogoff no está especulando menos acerca del futuro de bitcoin de que lo hacen los especuladores alcistas en la criptodivisa: el primero le augura un negro futuro a bitcoin y los segundos un futuro brillante (la diferencia, eso sí, es que los especuladores alcistas invierten su capital en bitcoin, mientras que Rogoff no lo hace para apostar bajistamente contra bitcoin, esto es, Rogoff no tiene ninguna skin in the game). Lo que en todo caso ninguno de ellos disputa es que bitcoin tiene potencial como activo monetario y que, precisamente por ello, su valor intrínseco no es cero a día de hoy.
Congreso Mundial de la Interpol en Singapur. (EFE)
Congreso Mundial de la Interpol en Singapur. (EFE)
En definitiva, quienes siguen pronosticando la caída inexorable del valor de bitcoin, el pinchazo inevitable de su “burbuja” de precios, continúan sin entender que bitcoin es un activo monetario y que, por tanto, no se valora siguiendo los criterios convencionales del resto de activos financieros. Lo que se busca en los activos financieros convencionales son flujos de caja futuros (los cuales recibirán distintas valoraciones presentes según el momento en el que se espere que lleguen y según lo arriesgados que sean); lo que, por el contrario, se busca en los activos monetarios es liquidez y bitcoin posee muy buenas propiedades para proporcionar esa liquidez a sus tenedores. Distinto es el caso, claro, de que bitcoin, como activo monetario incipiente que es termine fracasando a la hora de estructurar una comunidad de pagos global estable y eficiente: si eso sucediera, se desmonetizará y su valor se desplomará. Pero que bitcoin pueda fracasar no es lo mismo que decir que necesariamente va a fracasar: y justo porque hasta ahora no ha fracasado, y porque tampoco hay razones de peso para afirmar que sólo puede fracasar, no puede sentenciarse arrogantemente que su valor intrínseco sea cero.
Bitcoin es una startup monetaria y, como toda startup con un potencial gigantescamente disruptivo, si triunfa proporcionará un elevadísimo retorno a quienes hayan apostado por ella; y, si fracasa, sus financiadores perderán la inversión. En todo caso, y dado el uso que ya se le está dando y el que se le puede llegar a dar como activo monetario, lo que sí deberíamos tener todos muy claro es que su valor intrínseco no es cero.


Bitcoin: El valor intrínseco de bitcoin no es cero. Blogs de Laissez faire


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Para los profanos en el mundo Bitcoin como yo...¿Como se puede meter una linea de texto en una transacción?



Hay varias formas de hacerlo.

Una de ellas es introducir los 80 bytes de caracteres que te permitiría una transacción (unspendable) de este tipo:

OP_RETURN - Bitcoin Wiki

Otra forma sería la que se utiliza en Cryptograffiti, que consistiría en introducir un texto mediante cadenas de textos de 20 bytes directamente en las direcciones Bitcoin:

CryptoGraffiti - Bitcoin Blockchain Messages as Text



> _Each Bitcoin transaction contains a number of output addresses. Normally we see these addresses in their Base58 format. However, in essence they are all just 20-byte binary strings. To save a file on the block chain, it should be divided into 20-byte chunks (adding zeroes to the end of the last chunk if needed). Then, to indicate the end-of-file, one must append the RIPEMD-160 hash of the original file to the list of file chunks. Optionally, one could append a textual comment to the block chain file (right after the hash). The comment should be in UTF-8 encoding and similarly to the file, the comment should be divided into 20-byte chunks. However, the comment does not have to end with its hash. We then concatenate the file chunks, file hash and comment chunks into one array. All of the chunks must then be converted to Base58 format. Finally, a normal Bitcoin transaction has to be made, sending the smallest possible amount of bitcoins to each of the Bitcoin addresses in that array._


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (11 Dic 2017)

Muy bueno el artículo de Rallo.


----------



## Claudius (11 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por cierto, al final hemos hecho millonario a Antonopoulos :XX:



Posiblemente ya lo era..., pero como mucha gente, deseaba pasar desapercibido.

Ahora, para su desdén en el país que rinda cuentas, ya tiene el foco..
ese el contra, el pro:

Como nómina a su esfuerzo, desde que vendió su empresa y se dedicó a full-time a btc ni el mejor coach en unas charlas gana lo que ha ganado el en 1 semana. 
:Aplauso:


----------



## racional (11 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Los futuros están cotizando a más o menos un 10% sobre el precio de Bitstamp. No veo cómo ese gigantesco diferencial puede ser sostenible, lo veo como una señal clara de compra.



Los futuros no compran ni venden bitcoins reales.


----------



## Arctic (11 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Los futuros están cotizando a más o menos un 10% sobre el precio de Bitstamp. No veo cómo ese gigantesco diferencial puede ser sostenible, lo veo como una señal clara de compra.



No tardará en reducirse. Ahora mismo es lo que se conoce como un arbitraje (dinero gratis sin riesgo) y eso no suele durar mucho.


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)




----------



## sirpask (11 Dic 2017)

hablando de recuperar una cuenta... Mi cuenta de Poloniex tiene el doble factor ese de seguridad.
La contraseña me la sé, la app esa de google que te da un numero de 6 cifras la tuve que reinstalar.

Ahora la app del movil me pide un nombre y una contraseña, la contraseña la tengo, de nombre no tengo ni idea que poner.
le pongo Poloniex account, la contraseña y me da 6 numeros que no me permiten entrar en la cuenta por erroneos.

¿alguien sabe que hago mal?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> hablando de recuperar una cuenta... Mi cuenta de Poloniex tiene el doble factor ese de seguridad.
> La contraseña me la sé, la app esa de google que te da un numero de 6 cifras la tuve que reinstalar.
> 
> Ahora la app del movil me pide un nombre y una contraseña, la contraseña la tengo, de nombre no tengo ni idea que poner.
> ...



Espero que no tuvieras mucha pasta en Poloniex porque, si no guardaste adecuadamente la semilla de tu código de 2 factor authentification de Google cuando te registraste en Poloniex, habrás perdido el acceso.


----------



## tixel (11 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los mercados tradicionales le están sentando también de maravilla a Bitcoin, buena noticia.



¿tambien? Btc solo vale para ellos, o aún no te has dado cuenta. Con el es con el que van a saquear a un montón de incautos.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 16:09 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Ha sido un gran divulgador del mundo Bitcoin, politicos sin nada que contar ya cobran cerca de 250.000 euros por decir cuatro chorradas en un mal ingles.
> 
> De buen nacido, es ser agradecido.
> 
> ...



Pagando a 50$ el kb.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 16:14 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> hablando de recuperar una cuenta... Mi cuenta de Poloniex tiene el doble factor ese de seguridad.
> La contraseña me la sé, la app esa de google que te da un numero de 6 cifras la tuve que reinstalar.
> 
> Ahora la app del movil me pide un nombre y una contraseña, la contraseña la tengo, de nombre no tengo ni idea que poner.
> ...



No le hagas caso al que te contesta. Si no te deja entrar con el 2fa, tienes que ponerte en contacto con soporte para que te lo anulen. Suelen pedirte una foto tuya con el pasaporte en la mano o algo así. A mi me tiene pasado más de una vez con varios exchanges.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2017)

Ha subido 1.500$ y parece casi una nimiedad.

El tema es que ahora si que se está haciendo mainstream. No a nivel usuario, pero ya es un tema que está en la prensa con artículos varios. Ha subido un peldaño.

Yo creo que a medio plazo es positivo que se le dé publicidad.


----------



## sirpask (11 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Espero que no tuvieras mucha pasta en Poloniex porque, si no guardaste adecuadamente la semilla de tu código de 2 factor authentification de Google cuando te registraste en Poloniex, habrás perdido el acceso.



No, no yo en exchanges no tengo ni un real, solo los uso para cambiar y enviar a coldwallet, aunque no os lo creáis os hago caso jeje.

Pero lo de Poloniex como era una cuenta muy vieja me daba morriña perderla y hacerme otra.
y si que tengo la semilla del 2factor pero no se usarla.

Y si como dice Tixel es muy comun que se joda todo, y hay que poner una foto del dni para que te la recuperen... que esperen sentados.
Y a todos los que tengan 2factor tener cuidado, si se os jode el movil teneis que remover roma con santiago para que os den "vuestra pasta".


----------



## das kind (11 Dic 2017)

SNB hablando del BTC ahora en la SER.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> No, no yo en exchanges no tengo ni un real, solo los uso para cambiar y enviar a coldwallet, aunque no os lo creáis os hago caso jeje.
> 
> Pero lo de Poloniex como era una cuenta muy vieja me daba morriña perderla y hacerme otra.
> y si que tengo la semilla del 2factor pero no se usarla.
> ...




Si tienes la seed no hay problema, configuras el google auth con esa seed y listo. Si no tienes la seed enviando un mail a soporte de poloniex te desactivaran el 2F, eso si, te llevará un tiempo y tendrás que demostrar que la cuenta es tuya (normalmente con el email es suficiente)


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Dic 2017)

megamik dijo:


> Yo no uso Google Authenticator para el 2FA precisamente porque no hay forma de hacer copia de las claves y si pierdes el móvil (o lo restauras de fábrica) adiós todo. Yo uso esta: Authenticator Plus - Aplicaciones de Android en Google Play que es totalmente compatible y permite copiar el fichero cifrado con las claves a donde te dé la gana. Así, cuando la instalas simplemente le das a importar las claves, pones la contraseña, y listo. Además permite desbloquear la aplicación con huella digital (aparte del clásico PIN).




No, eso no es asi. Normalmente el Google Authenticator lo configuras escaneando un QR y al lado de ese QR tienes un codigo que puedes copiar para posteriormente si lo necesitas volver a configurarlo.


----------



## p_pin (11 Dic 2017)

A mi me pasó lo del 2fa hace varios meses, antes de que los exchanges, se pusieran tan pesados con las verificaciones... fue en bittrex, me tardó varios días, y me pidieron varios datos, de acceso, correo, importe que creía estimado en depósitos del exchange, si podía aportar alguna dirección, etc 
Se acabó solucionando, no sé si ahora piden más requisitos


----------



## sirpask (11 Dic 2017)

Vamos a ver, yo tengo la semilla, pero la meto en el 2FA y los 6 dígitos que me da no sirven para nada. ¿Hay que poner algo mas en el nombre?


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo tengo la semilla, pero la meto en el 2FA y los 6 dígitos que me da no sirven para nada. ¿Hay que poner algo mas en el nombre?




Mira a ver que la hora del movil sea correcta, es un fallo habitual que suele dar problemas. Lo mejor es configurar el movil para que pille la hora de la red.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 Dic 2017)

Hoy en la posada del pueblo, un agricultor palillero, el jefe del bar, un pastor semianalfabeto, y un par de almas despistadas mas yó. Ha salido en telediarreo el tema bitcoñi y he captado las antenas enfiladas de todo quisqui, he abierto la boca pa decir que yo tengo algo y me han llovido preguntas, inquisiciones, agobios, hasta miradas de cordero degollao :S.

Sinceramente, me he asustado y escabullido como he podido.

Na mas quicir.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (11 Dic 2017)

Los mass mierda llevan reportando sobre Bitcoin desde 2011, que ya salio en CNBC etc, y claro, siempre lo sacan cuando alcanza maximos historicos, luego se olvidan. Algunos pringados venden por que piensan que "la burbuja ya pincho" por que los mass mierda ya han llegado y lo que es peor, nunca vuelven a entrar. Ejemplo:







Por mucho que oigas hablar por ahi... la gente que realmente tiene bitcoins de los que sueltan algun comentario es minuscula (que al final es lo que importa) y te dire mas: la cantidad de gente que realmente tiene bitcoins (que los saca de los exchanges y sabe guardalos) es infinitesimal.

Hoy mismo esta tarde en LaSexta ya han sacado otra vez el grafico historico, diciendo que va a petar, los tulipanes, que quien acepta eso como metodo de pago, que la tecnologia blockchain para los bancos etc. Siempre sacan el grafico historico (en lineal claro) y apuntan a como es una burbuja cada X tiempo. Despues corrige, se olvidan, y vuelven a sacar el historico X meses despues. Los que llevamos en esto hace años ya sabemos como va, nos odian.. y cada vez que baja se rien, y cada vez que sube a maximos historicos nos vuelven a odiar. Por eso es mejor no comentar nunca nada sobre que tienes bitcoins, error.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Hay un artículo en Yours con una teoría bastante curiosa sobre los futuros y la operación Dragonslayer. Si alguien lo quiere leer que me lo pida por MP, porque el artículo es de pago y paso de pegarlo aquí públicamente.



cuéntanos más Keinur, aunque sea por privi ; )


----------



## Theoria (11 Dic 2017)

Otro invento que sale de la nada, intentando llevar a una mutación fantasmal a la humanidad.
Un engendro sin rostro creado en laboratorios virtuales, sin vida original, un monstruo que se alimenta de inocencias, para llevarla a una dimensión desconocida, porque quien pone en movimiento al monstruo conoce de las limitaciones e imperfecciones del primitivo ser que solo consume ficción y así es más fácil controlar .

Así es dirigido en sus instintos primarios, sin haber pasado por un proceso de racionalidad de conocimiento de la realidad.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Dic 2017)

Theoria dijo:


> Otro invento que sale de la nada, intentando llevar a una mutación fantasmal a la humanidad.
> Un engendro sin rostro creado en laboratorios virtuales, sin vida original, un monstruo que se alimenta de inocencias, para llevarla a una dimensión desconocida, porque quien pone en movimiento al monstruo conoce de las limitaciones e imperfecciones del primitivo ser que solo consume ficción y así es más fácil controlar .
> 
> Así es dirigido en sus instintos primarios, sin haber pasado por un proceso de racionalidad de conocimiento de la realidad.


----------



## Astrako (11 Dic 2017)

¿Os acordáis?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/489491-latunes-hilo-oficial-11.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-hilo-oficial-moneda-del-foro-llegado-36.html

Foreros como Tuttle o Muyuu que tanto nos enseñaron a todos hablaron de crear el latuncoin. Luego poco más tarde se creó el burbucoin y algunos foreros estuvimos trasteando un tiempo con ello. No recuerdo si era un fork de litecoin ¿se decía así?

Hubieron ganas de crear una coin española, de hecho se creó la pesetacoin desde forocoches creo e incluso algún movimiento existe aún.

Lo que tiene narices es que no fuera nuestra comunidad la que la creara... Yo creo que que con todos los proyectos que han salido tras el bitcoin que aportan novedades y con la creatividad que hay en este foro, se podría intentar crear algo.

En su día ya lo planteé pero vuelvo a hacer la pregunta que hice hace años ¿habría alguna forma de crear una altcoin que cumpliera el hecho de que toda persona tuviera asignada una cifra N, indivisible y personal, que una vez que pasas a tener esa cantidad no pudiera duplicarse? Es decir, el otro día leía la noticia de que 1000 personas poseen el 40 % de los bitcoins, la gran volatilidad que tiene, el uso indebido que se ha hecho de la moneda a veces... ¿no podríamos ser capaces de mejorar todo eso?

Hablo desde el desconocimiento, pero creo que molaría que hubiera un bitcoin que no se usara para especular como está pasando ahora y que buscara la distribución real y equitativa de la riqueza.

Saludos.


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

Astrako dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis?
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/489491-latunes-hilo-oficial-11.html
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-hilo-oficial-moneda-del-foro-llegado-36.html
> 
> ...



Habría que hacer una alt con smart contract anti viogen.

Antes del lío la churri te manda unas chapas-consentimiento, así te evitas post denuncias si se arrepiente.


----------



## sirpask (11 Dic 2017)

http://www.agenciasinc.es/Entrevistas/Para-el-ordenador-cuantico-queda-como-minimo-una-decada


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> http://www.agenciasinc.es/Entrevistas/Para-el-ordenador-cuantico-queda-como-minimo-una-decada



Si no meten la cuña del machismo al final revientan


----------



## Astrako (11 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, si entráis en Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap
y ordenáis por volumen, me parece muy llamativo que sea Tether la tercera por volumen con $1.487.750.000 en las últimas 24 horas, cuando su capitalización es de $846.224.507

Casi el doble de volumen en un día que el total de capitalización. Si, se que tiene que ver algo con el cambio en bitffinex pero no lo veo nada claro ¿no?


----------



## asilei (11 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ha subido 1.500$ y parece casi una nimiedad.
> 
> El tema es que ahora si que se está haciendo mainstream. No a nivel usuario, pero ya es un tema que está en la prensa con artículos varios. Ha subido un peldaño.
> 
> Yo creo que a medio plazo es positivo que se le dé publicidad.



Si, de acuerdo. Pero ahora hay que cumplir com las espectativas. El calendario de adopcion de utilidades como medio de pago poe ejemplo es crucial. Mainstream no entiende de detalles, si huelen miedo salen volando, ni siquiera distinguen bitcoin de ninguna otra cripto. Salen volando de todos sitios.

Y no digamos si algun operador de fururos consigue una buena cartera. El juego sucio esta servido entonces.


----------



## BlueArrow (11 Dic 2017)

Astrako dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis?
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/489491-latunes-hilo-oficial-11.html
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-hilo-oficial-moneda-del-foro-llegado-36.html
> 
> ...



¿Y qué pasa con los que todavía no han nacido? ¿A cada neonato automaticamente se le crea una nueva cantidad N de monedas?

Mientras exista el capitalismo no es posible una distribución real y equitativa de la riqueza, de la misma forma que mientras que haya carnívoros y herbíboros no dejarán de devorarse las bestias unas a otras en la naturaleza.

Si quieres una distribución real y equitativa, plantea mejor el fin del dinero y del capitalismo. La creación de un nuevo sistema en dónde las máquinas trabajen y el ser humano sea liberado del yugo del trabajo, de forma que pueda dedicarse a fines más elevados.

Un sistema que es piramidal en todo su conjunto no puede transformarse en horizontal sin cambiarlo todo. Es así de simple.


----------



## asilei (11 Dic 2017)

Astrako dijo:


> Por cierto, si entráis en Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap
> y ordenáis por volumen, me parece muy llamativo que sea Tether la tercera por volumen con $1.487.750.000 en las últimas 24 horas, cuando su capitalización es de $846.224.507
> 
> Casi el doble de volumen en un día que el total de capitalización. Si, se que tiene que ver algo con el cambio en bitffinex pero no lo veo nada claro ¿no?



Esto se explica porque ha habido una rotacion casi 2x, vada coin se ha movido por lo menos dos veces. Es una moneda de transaccion pura y dura. No sirve para nada mas.


----------



## BlueArrow (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Habría que hacer una alt con smart contract anti viogen.
> 
> Antes del lío la churri te manda unas chapas-consentimiento, así te evitas post denuncias si se arrepiente.



Había una app para eso, se llama iSex. La quitó Google del Play Store hace poco porque las feminazis y los progres clamaron al cielo diciendo que era machista.

Antes de tener relaciones sexuales, ambas partes daban su consentimiento a través de la app, de forma que luego no se pudiera acusar a ninguno de violación.

La verdad es que hay nicho de mercado para eso.


----------



## BlueArrow (11 Dic 2017)

Ni SpaceX ni Boeing, a este paso el primero en llegar a Marte va a ser Bitcoin.


----------



## Astrako (11 Dic 2017)

Pues a cada persona por el mero hecho de existir le podría ser asignada N cantidad de monedas cada N tiempo por ejemplo cada mes. 

También se podría crear un algoritmo que asignara cantidad asociada a la edad. 

Por ejemplo un recién nacido recibe 1 AdnCoin por poner un nombre cada mes que pasa. Al cumplir un año recibe 2 AdnCoin por mes que pasa y así.

Una persona que tuviera 44 años, al comenzar el proceso de asignación de AdnCoin, se le asignaría la cantidad que debería haber recibido mes a mes desde su nacimiento hasta la fecha y a partir de ahí 45 AdnCoin cada mes hasta cumplir 46 años.

Sería moneda inflaccionaria, ya que cada día se crear nuevas monedas, pero los parámetros de creación - asignación son fijos y equilibrados, dando mayor asignación en función de la edad, mayor valor a la experiencia.

¿Forma de asignación? Comprobación de adn, único = asignación.
Utilización del proceso de cálculo de los nodos, secuenciación del ADN, para que tenga utilidad.

Insisto, todo esto que os pongo es un ejemplo, no lo toméis al pie de la letra. Al fondo que quiero llegar de la cuestión es buscar una manera equitativa de que una moneda digital sea transferida a toda la población, sin necesidad de que deban conoce o no su funcionamiento de creación y sin dar pie a especulación.



BlueArrow dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasa con los no nacidos? ¿A cada neonato automaticamente se le crea una nueva cantidad N de monedas?
> 
> Mientras exista el capitalismo no es posible una distribución real y equitativa de la riqueza, de la misma forma que mientras que haya carnívoros y herbíboros no dejarán de devorarse las bestias unas a otras en la naturaleza.
> 
> ...


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Había una app para eso, se llama iSex. La quitó Google del Play Store hace poco porque las feminazis y los progres clamaron al cielo diciendo que era machista.
> 
> Antes de tener relaciones sexuales, ambas partes daban su consentimiento a través de la app, de forma que luego no se pudiera acusar a ninguno de violación.
> 
> La verdad es que hay nicho de mercado para eso.



Pero es una cuestión de marketing, solo hay que darle un aire feminista como que realmente protege a la mujer, y sobre todo que todo sea morado, cuanto más morado mejor.


----------



## BlueArrow (11 Dic 2017)

Astrako dijo:


> Pues a cada persona por el mero hecho de existir le podría ser asignada N cantidad de monedas cada N tiempo por ejemplo cada mes.
> 
> También se podría crear un algoritmo que asignara cantidad asociada a la edad.
> 
> ...



Regalar dinero no tiene sentido, aunque es loable. El mundo no va a mejorar así. Es mejor que el capitalismo fracase e implosione a causa de sus propias contradicciones y que el siguiente sistema no esté basado en el dinero.

El capitalismo acabará, dado que la automatización nos conduce inexorablemente a un futuro con unas masas desempleadas cada vez más grandes. La automatización genera paro. Cada vez se necesita menos gente para producir lo mismo o incluso más. Al final, en un sistema así, la mayoría acaba sin poder consumir al carecer de trabajo y por lo tanto de ingresos. Como el consumo es el motor de la producción, ésta se para.

Según yo lo veo hay 2 escenarios posibles (principalmente):
1) El fin del capitalismo y el paso a un sistema en dónde las máquinas trabajan y el ser humano sea liberado del trabajo.
2) La eliminación de las masas desempleadas para ajustar la población a los niveles necesarios para mantener la producción y el consumo en un pseudo-post-capitalismo.

Lo más probable es el escenario 2, evidentemente, dado que las masas son borregas y desorganizadas y no sabrán opornerse de forma coordinada a sus verdugos (las élites).

Mientras se llega a un desenlace, el sistema se tambalea, se producen inestabilidades sociales que tienen que ser contenidas de forma temporal con parches como dar dinero gratis a todos (RBU), para que la gente siga consumiendo y la máquina no se pare.

Pero incluso la RBU no puede ser eterna, porque las masas, si están bien alimentadas y tienen tiempo para pensar y cultivarse, sin tener que trabajar, empiezarán a darse cuenta de que es humillante vivir de la caridad del estado, y exigirán más, cambiar el status quo. Y eso las élites no lo van a permitir.


----------



## djun (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Habría que hacer una alt con smart contract anti viogen.
> 
> Antes del lío la churri te manda unas chapas-consentimiento, así te evitas post denuncias si se arrepiente.



No creo que sea mala idea. Todo es cuestión de repensarlo. Podría ser bastante útil y demandado.


----------



## Astrako (11 Dic 2017)

Mientras tanto el bitcoin en máximos otra vez
bitcoinity.org/markets

¡La ostia!


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

Si sigue así llegamos a 25k para Nochevieja


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Si sigue así llegamos a 25k para Nochevieja



Nadie abrió el post de '¿Cuándo valdrá BTC 25.000$?' Nos estamos saltando etapas y luego nunca vuelven.

Lo digo por si esto sigue chuflando para arriba.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 21:28 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Y ha empezado a subir justo cuando había vendido medio bitcoin para los regalos de navidad. Hay que joderse hoyga...



Unos latunes y poco más, ¿no? :XX: :XX:


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Dic 2017)

Con esta frecuencia creo que me he vuelto maximohistoricómano... necesito mi máximo histórico cada dos o tres días o me pongo nervioso... ::


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Con esta frecuencia creo que me he vuelto maximohistoricómano... necesito mi máximo histórico cada dos o tres días o me pongo nervioso... ::



Esto es como 'la droja en el colacao', antes pasaban meses para ver un máximo y dábamos palmas con las orejas cuando sucedía, pasaban semanas para ver alguna noticia relavante de BTC para la comunidad que sugiriera avances notables, semanas en las que la cotización ni se movía... claro, ahora nos han dado emoción semanal, noticias a cascoporro, máximos constantes y correcciones de 2.000$ de la noche a la mañana.

Es imposible volver al punto anterior con este nivel de adrenalina.

Y todo por unos puñeteros BITS que según muchos no son nada y no pintan una mierda.


----------



## DEREC (11 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Y ha empezado a subir justo cuando había vendido medio bitcoin para los regalos de navidad. Hay que joderse hoyga...



¿Solo medio Bitcoin? Uff ,no me gustaria estar en la piel de un familiar tuyo.
Que navidades más tristes .


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Dic 2017)

se nota cuando esta comprando uno gordo....

si esta en 17.050, empieza a comprar a 17.130 y las ordenes de menos las deja para luego u asi no sube....

ahora mismo aqui Bitfinex BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom


----------



## endemoniado (11 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que ha llegado el momento de hipotecar la casa, pedir dos o tres préstamos e invertir todo el capital en bitcoins. Qué puede salir mal ¿?


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Yo creo que ha llegado el momento de hipotecar la casa, pedir dos o tres préstamos e invertir todo el capital en bitcoins. Qué puede salir mal ¿?



Puedes perder la casa.


----------



## endemoniado (11 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Puedes perder la casa.



Sólo en el caso de que el bitcoin se comportase como una burbuja. ::


----------



## Burbruxista (11 Dic 2017)

Estimados conforeros, acudo en busca de vuestro extenso conocimiento a ver si me podéis sacar de un pequeño problema.

En una cuenta muerta de la risa en un Exchange se me quedó un restillo de btc , y héteme aquí que cuando meto el usuario y contraseña, para saber si todavía anda por ahí o ya me lo han absorbido a base de comisiones, me pide un segundo paso de seguridad y me solicita un TOTP CODE, que, aún no teniendo npi de lo que es, se me ocurre que debería ser algo que me llegase por email, pero nada de eso ocurre.
¿Qué gaitas es el TOTP CODE y de dónde lo saco? ¿Debería tenerlos de antes?, porque juro que el Exchange de marras no me los proporcionó

Agradecido de antemano


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Estimados conforeros, acudo en busca de vuestro extenso conocimiento a ver si me podéis sacar de un pequeño problema.
> 
> En una cuenta muerta de la risa en un Exchange se me quedó un restillo de btc , y héteme aquí que cuando meto el usuario y contraseña, para saber si todavía anda por ahí o ya me lo han absorbido a base de comisiones, me pide un segundo paso de seguridad y me solicita un TOTP CODE, que, aún no teniendo npi de lo que es, se me ocurre que debería ser algo que me llegase por email, pero nada de eso ocurre.
> ¿Qué gaitas es el TOTP CODE y de dónde lo saco? ¿Debería tenerlos de antes?, porque juro que el Exchange de marras no me los proporcionó
> ...



Es la verificación de dos pasos, el 2FA

Si no te instalaste la app en el móvil quizás sea de los que envía un código por sms. Has cambiado tu número en este tiempo?


----------



## Burbruxista (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Es la verificación de dos pasos, el 2FA
> 
> Si no te instalaste la app en el móvil quizás sea de los que envía un código por sms. Has cambiado tu número en este tiempo?



Nop...y no llega nada ni por mail ni por sms...
Sabiendo que es así, intentaré contactar con ellos a ver si tienen un atención al cliente y me hacen algún caso 
Gracias


----------



## Astrako (11 Dic 2017)

Alguien que controle bien de futuros.
¿Futuros de bitcoin en negativo? 

XBT-Cboe Bitcoin Futures


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Dic 2017)

Astrako dijo:


> Alguien que controle bien de futuros.
> ¿Futuros de bitcoin en negativo?
> 
> XBT-Cboe Bitcoin Futures



¿Te refieres a la columna "change"?


----------



## Astrako (12 Dic 2017)

Efectivamente compañero. Ají tengo la duda. Gracias. A ver si me puedo explicar, que no tengo ni idea ::

Entiendo que la columna "Settlement" marca el precio de salida de ese futuro, con las columnas "High" y "Low" que deben marcar los máximos y mínimos negociados en la fecha dada.

La columna "Change" por tanto ¿marca la diferencia entre el precio de salida para la fecha dada y el último contrato negociado"

¿es así?



FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a la columna "change"?


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Dic 2017)

Astrako dijo:


> Efectivamente compañero. Ají tengo la duda. Gracias. A ver si me puedo explicar, que no tengo ni idea ::
> 
> Entiendo que la columna "Settlement" marca el precio de salida de ese futuro, con las columnas "High" y "Low" que deben marcar los máximos y mínimos negociados en la fecha dada.
> 
> ...



No soy entendido en futuros, no puedo contestarte, pero esta forma de plantear tu duda es muy diferente a la de "futuros del bitcoin en negativo"...


----------



## fjsanchezgil (12 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo tengo la semilla, pero la meto en el 2FA y los 6 dígitos que me da no sirven para nada. ¿Hay que poner algo mas en el nombre?



El nombre es igual. Es orientativo para ti. Solo se me ocurre que el seed que tengas no sea correcto, o que el movil no tenga bien soncronizada la hora, pero eso se me haria raro...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (12 Dic 2017)

Si todos los que nos roban sistemáticamente con noticias falsas, comisiones, preferentes, cambios unilaterales de contratos... dicen que no compremos....

en fin, que cada uno haga lo que quiera con las perrillas que les sobran.


----------



## p_pin (12 Dic 2017)

Astrako dijo:


> Efectivamente compañero. Ají tengo la duda. Gracias. A ver si me puedo explicar, que no tengo ni idea ::
> 
> Entiendo que la columna "Settlement" marca el precio de salida de ese futuro, con las columnas "High" y "Low" que deben marcar los máximos y mínimos negociados en la fecha dada.
> 
> ...



XBT-Cboe Bitcoin Futures

El mercado de futuros del cboe tiene un horario, no sé exactamente cual es, pero no están "operativos" las 24h... como sí lo está la cotización de btc

Entonces, cuando llega el cierre de mercado de esos futuros, se asigna ese último precio como "precio de cierre" (que lo denomina esa web como "settlement")... pero el precio de bitcoin sigue oscilando y eso es lo que refleja la columna "last". 
La columna "change" refleja la variación entre el "settlement" y el "last" (precio de cierre y actual). Cuando habra el mercado abrirá con el precio actual "last"

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 11:34 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Y todavía hay gente que se cree que es una burbuja. Todos los medios echando pestes y desaconsejando entrar en Bitcoin es señal de que estamos muy lejos aún del máximo.
> 
> El día que lo vendan en los bancos, lo anuncien en TV, todos hablen bien de ello, y los jubilados tengan una parte de sus ahorros en Bitcoin. Ese será el momento de vender.



Que amables, todos se preocupan de nosotros 

Los mismos que no nos avisaron y-o negaron las anteriores burbujas, o los que las propiciaron, los que las justificaron para luego hacernoslas pagar con mayor presión fiscal, rescates y demás... se han vuelto "güenos", nos avisan de las burbujas


----------



## Nailuj2000 (12 Dic 2017)

Bueno, como ya dije el otro día pude instalarme Zap, el wallet Ln de jack Mallers que trabaja sobre la testnet, y también la de Lightninglabs, que *creo* que va sobre mainnet, aunque no estoy seguro.

Tengo pendiente el "howto for dummies like me" para ayudar a instalar el Zap, que fue algo complicadillo, pero eso no es problema, excepto por mi falta de tiempo libre.

El problema es que no tengo ni puñetera idea como funciona eso del LN. Tengo las dos aplicaciones antes citadas puestas y funcionando, pero no consigo averiguar como se usan. Hay opciones para "cear un canal de pagos", que no se lo que es ni si es necsario, puesto que parece que s econectan a lguno existente.

Por otra parte he leido que para usar la LN es necesario pagar una cantidad de btc para "crear el canal" o algo así, por lo que me pregunto: Si mi colega que tiene un bar quiere poner el cartelito "bitcoin accepted here" ¿Que pasos debe seguir? ¿Es cierto que tiene que "crear un canal de pago"? 

Un saludo!


----------



## sirpask (12 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Bueno, como ya dije el otro día pude instalarme Zap, el wallet Ln de jack Mallers que trabaja sobre la testnet, y también la de Lightninglabs, que *creo* que va sobre mainnet, aunque no estoy seguro.
> 
> Tengo pendiente el "howto for dummies like me" para ayudar a instalar el Zap, que fue algo complicadillo, pero eso no es problema, excepto por mi falta de tiempo libre.
> 
> ...



En principio tienes que bloquear unos satosis para empezar a usar las LN, y a partir de ello se empieza a jugar con las transacciones, al cerrar el canal los satosis se libreran con lo que queda tras las sumas y restas.


----------



## tixel (12 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Bueno, como ya dije el otro día pude instalarme Zap, el wallet Ln de jack Mallers que trabaja sobre la testnet, y también la de Lightninglabs, que *creo* que va sobre mainnet, aunque no estoy seguro.
> 
> Tengo pendiente el "howto for dummies like me" para ayudar a instalar el Zap, que fue algo complicadillo, pero eso no es problema, excepto por mi falta de tiempo libre.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, para cobrar por ejemplo 1000$ ya puedes tener tu 1000$ bloqueados en el canal. O sea que fijate como empezamos. Otro invento como sw que no va a funcionar y no será porque no se haya dicho un millón de veces o asi


----------



## Nailuj2000 (12 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> En principio tienes que bloquear unos satosis para empezar a usar las LN, y a partir de ello se empieza a jugar con las transacciones, al cerrar el canal los satosis se libreran con lo que queda tras las sumas y restas.



Bien, a lo que me refiero es a que lo de "bloquear unos satosis" no se ni que significa ni como se hace, y tampoco sé que significa ni como se hace lo de "cerrar un canal", de hecho no se lo que es un canal.

Podría ser lo de los árboles que no me dejan ver el bosque, pero creo que se trata de pura ignorancia (por mi parte), de simple falta de conocimientos. He buscado (no mucho porque el tiempo es escaso) pero encuentro explicaciones que parecen dar por sentados unos conocimientos previos que no tengo. Como si estuviera buscando las leyes de Kirchoff sin haber oido hablar de la Ley de Ohm. 

O sea, sé que con el LN puedo conseguir que mi colega del bar acepte bitcoins, pero no se como. 

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 13:00 ----------




tixel dijo:


> bla bla bla



Perdona, no llevo puesto el traductor de tontolpijés-español


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Dic 2017)

si VISA tiene una LN pues pagas en bitcoins y VISA le envia al del bar en euros?

es una opcion.

EDITO: no creo que visa ni mastercard se haga una LN. inocho:


----------



## tixel (12 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Y todavía hay gente que se cree que es una burbuja. Todos los medios echando pestes y desaconsejando entrar en Bitcoin es señal de que estamos muy lejos aún del máximo.
> 
> El día que lo vendan en los bancos, lo anuncien en TV, todos hablen bien de ello, y los jubilados tengan una parte de sus ahorros en Bitcoin. Ese será el momento de vender.



Pues no se si leiste el árticulo que han colgado páginas atras de los futuros. Dice que cuando pagas tanto por algo que no tiene ese valor es cuando hablamos de burbuja y btc encaja como un guante en esa definición como encajaban los tulipanes. A mi no me cabe duda de que btc está burbujedado hasta la nausea. Solo hace falta ver lo que subió en un mes y la capitalización absurda que tiene.
En el árticulo tambien dice que acabará perdiendo el 90% de su valor y yo también creo que algo así pasará. Pagar 15000€ por algo que no vale para nada y que tiene competencia a punta pala que hace su cometido mucho mejor es absurdo y solo responde al ánimo de enriquecerse ciegamente además porque muchos no saben ni que compran.
En cualquier caso todo esto será de beneficio para el resto de las monedas y la muerte de btc a medio plazo. Objetivo cumplido.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 13:08 ----------




keinur dijo:


> De momento las LN, sidechains, y demás, están en fase experimental. Hasta que no se integren en alguna aplicación concreta y aparezcan wallets que lo soporten, olvídate de usarlo en situaciones "normales".
> 
> *Para pagar cafés, y otros gastos similares de pequeño importe, solo te queda tirar de altcoins hoy por hoy.*



Hoy por hoy y en el futuro. La ln no vale para eso, a no ser que tengas cuenta en el bar y le acabes tomando 100 cafés.
Yo me iría olvidando de la ln, va a ser humo como sw y todo lo que rodea a btc, pero entiendo que es el único palo que queda para agarraros.
Mientras en bch en mayo andaremos cerca del tps de paypal y cada vez habrá más comercios que la acepten y por fin vamos a poder utilizar nuestros bitcoins. En btc seguiran en el paper wallet a esperar el milagro de los panes y los peces. Que triste.


----------



## kilerz (12 Dic 2017)

Tengo la sensación que más países van a crear su propio mercado de futuros de btc, imaginaos, Rusia que tiene sanciones, el productor de petroleo estará dispuesto a cobrar en btc si se le garantiza el tipo de cambio, cómo lo harán? externalizando la volatidad al especulador en un mercado de futuros de rublos.


----------



## tixel (12 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Cual es ese artículo? Pasame link y lo leo a ver que dice.
> 
> En todo caso no creo que Bitcoin no valga nada. Hoy por hoy es la moneda con más respaldo y más poder de minado detrás, y eso es lo que vale en una cripto.
> 
> Que mañana hagan la trececatorce y los mineros se pasen de golpe a BCH u otra es perfectamente posible, y entonces la situación de valor cambiaría drásticamente. Pero hoy por hoy veo que la cosa se corresponde más o menos con la realidad... salvo pumpeos puntuales como el actual del LTC, que es un sinsentido.



Que coño va a ser eso lo que le de valor a la cripto. Lo que le da valor a la cripto y a cualquier cosa es su utilidad y que sea aceptada y reconocida en cualquier lado.
Que btc tenga más hashrate que bch (por ahora) no le sirve absolutamente para nada, ni es más segura, ni eso le da ningún tipo de plus con respecto a bch.
El árticulo creo que anda en la página 310.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 13:17 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Probablemente, pero tanto una cosa como la otra no dejan de ser "promesas". Si BTC consigue funcionar con LN y así se convierte en algo útil, rápido y económico, su valor aumentará. Si BCH se intecra en el tps de Paypal y se empieza a aceptar en todos los comercios, pues subirá más.
> 
> Cuando llegue el momento veremos en qué queda cada cosa. Qué era verdad y qué era humo.



El asunto es que muchos ya saben a priori que eso no va a funcionar, y si funcionase no sería nada disrruptor ni nada, sería la banca de siempre con añadidos nuevos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Efectivamente, para cobrar por ejemplo 1000$ ya puedes tener tu 1000$ bloqueados en el canal. O sea que fijate como empezamos. Otro invento como sw que no va a funcionar y no será porque no se haya dicho un millón de veces o asi



no creo que haga falta eso tixel....

yo creo que sera asi:

creo la LN y le meto 0.5BTC y ya pudo vender compra por 0.5BTC

cuando la haya vendido los 0.5BTC cuadro las cuentas Blockchain/Lighting Network pago la comision de BITCOIN y ya tengo 1BTC 

vuelvo al punto 1º y le meto 1BTC a la LN............


----------



## tixel (12 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> no creo que haga falta eso tixel....
> 
> yo creo que sera asi:
> 
> ...



A ver tampoco miré demasiado sobre la ln, pero lo que te digo es una crítica que le están haciendo y ya lo tengo escuchado varias veces. Para recibir el pago tienes que tener bloqueado en el canal la misma cantidad a recibir. A mi eso ya me parece que la hace inútil para un montón de casos.


----------



## aventurero artritico (12 Dic 2017)

de momento ha dejado de subir................ahora le coje relevo litecoin


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Dic 2017)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> de momento ha dejado de subir................ahora le coje relevo litecoin



SI, el que vendio sus litecoin hace poco por bitcoins no ha hecho buen negocio.... :rolleye:


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A ver tampoco miré demasiado sobre la ln, pero lo que te digo es una crítica que le están haciendo y ya lo tengo escuchado varias veces. Para recibir el pago tienes que tener bloqueado en el canal la misma cantidad a recibir. A mi eso ya me parece que la hace inútil para un montón de casos.



y quien dice 0.5btc pues segun lo que vendas....si tienes un bar y solo te van a pagar unos pocos con btc con tener un LN de 0.1BTC te sobra....

cuando lo vendas te creas una de 0.2BTC


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2017)

Esta ya la hemos visto varias veces. Pumpean las alts y luego buena parte de ese pumpeo se va a BTC. Las alts no obstante con la inercia algo de valor ganan. Por ejemplo LTC estaba a unos 100$, la pueden pumpear duro hasta 300$ y luego compran BTC. LTC igual se queda en 150$.

En cualquier caso, las alts no dejan de ser criptomonedas y son bienvenidas.


----------



## p_pin (12 Dic 2017)

Dejo un copiapega que se ha publicado en investing

En spoiler para que lo lea quien quiera sin llenar el foro:
Criptodivisas y el fin del mundo dolarizado: hacia el oro digital BTC | Investing.com

*Criptodivisas y el fin del mundo dolarizado: hacia el oro digital BTC*



Spoiler



_La semana pasada explicábamos cómo se podría acabar con el bitcoin en un futuro. Llevamos días escuchando escuchando que el bitcoin es una burbuja. Sin embargo, ya se lanza el primer futuro de bitcoins desde Chicago, la cuna de los contratos futuros.

BTC, su prohibición y su institucionalización:

En este artículo semanal quiero establecer ciertas referencias históricas que nos evidencian por qué el bitcoin no se trata de una burbuja. El oro, al igual que se intenta hacer con el bitcoin, fue prohibido para su posesión particular durante décadas en Estados Unidos. Una vez levantada su prohibición, se lanzaron los primeros contratos futuros sobre el oro.

Creo que el mismo destino le puede esperar al bitcoin. Por un lado, su lanzamiento en modalidad futuro significa un símbolo institucional de aceptación que muy probablemente traiga mayor liquidez a este activo y reduzca su volatilidad y por otro lado creará el producto idóneo para establecer coberturas de riesgo a grandes entidades que lo quieran utilizar en un futuro.

Hemos asistido a múltiples intentos de prohibir o limitar su uso por diferentes gobiernos. También, ataques desde instituciones privadas lo tachán de burbuja financiera y de activo de riesgo que acabará estallando, sin embargo, cuanto más se sabe sobre este tipo de criptomoneda más se comprende que sus características lo hacen más valioso que el dinero de papel, cuya oferta es totalmente elástica antojo de la inyección monetaria que quiera aplicarle el banco central de turno, mientras que el bitcoin tiene una oferta "ineslástica" y, por lo tanto, deflacionista.

Los bancos centrales y el dinero papel.

Vivimos en una época en la que los bancos centrales han perdido el control de la liquidez monetaria y en la que los tipos de interés están en mínimos históricos, sin que haya una reacción clara por parte de la economía real.

Paradójicamente, el valor de capitalización que tiene el oro a través de los contratos futuros o a través de otros derivados OTC es muy superior al valor real que tienen las reservas mundiales estimadas de oro. En otras palabras, el valor del papel circulando sobre contratos de oro, a nivel mundial, supera el valor real del oro existente en la tierra, desvirtuando por completo la naturaleza en sí de un activo que tiene valor intrinseco desde hace cientos de años.

La punta del iceberg:

Por otro lado, la capitalización bursátil del bitcoin actualmente no alcanza ni siquiera la mitad de capitalización bursátil que tiene Microsoft (NASDAQ:MSFT). Solo que el bitcoin no es una acción, ni siquiera un contrato futuro sobre una materia prima, sino que se trata en realidad de una unidad de valoración de intercambio de transacciones y servicios, es decir, la definición más pura de dinero y, como tal, la capitalización que acabará adquiriendo será muy superior a cualquiera de las acciones que conocemos hoy en día.

No olvide que las divisas mueven cantidades infinitamente superiores a la que mueven las acciones y que son los mercados más líquidos del mundo. Si el bitcoin es una divisa mundial electrónica, acabará teniendo la mayor capitalización que se conoce entre las divisas.

¿Donde están las verdaderas burbujas del sistema financiero?

Si vamos a hablar de las burbujas y de su peso, quizá el bitcoin sea una hormiga comparado con elefante de todas las burbujas.

El dólar es una moneda sobre la cual se edifican los mercados mundiales de materias primas y la mayor deuda del mundo (tanto la economía principal del planeta, EE.UU, como la segunda más grande China emiten deuda en dólares) el petróleo cotiza en dólares, las mayores compañías del mundo cotizan en dólares e incluso el propio oro cotiza en dólares.. Pero, ¿qué pasaría si ni la Reserva Federal ni la mayor economía del mundo, Estados Unidos, pudiesen justificar el valor real del dólar?

La magnitud de la burbuja que podría representar un activo sobrevalorado como el dólar afectaría a cifras nominales de trillones de dólares, algo que empequeñece lo que significa hoy en día el bitcoin. Todo ello, sin mencionar la politica erratica de la Fed, o la sobre compra masiva de bonos que existe desde la crisis del año 2009.

¿De verdad creen que el bitcoin es una burbuja? Quizá entonces no ha mirado bien a su alrededor._


----------



## tixel (12 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> y quien dice 0.5btc pues segun lo que vendas....si tienes un bar y solo te van a pagar unos pocos con btc con tener un LN de 0.1BTC te sobra....
> 
> cuando lo vendas te creas una de 0.2BTC



Si, te sobra más los 15$ (si fuese ahora, en el futuro seguramente bastante más) de comisión. Por eso digo que como no tengas cuanta y le tomes 100 cafes no te va a valer la pena pagar esos 15$ de serie.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Por eso es tan bueno diversificar. Así no te pierdes *ninguna *subida




Y te comes todas las bajadas ::::

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 14:22 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> y quien dice 0.5btc pues segun lo que vendas....si tienes un bar y solo te van a pagar unos pocos con btc con tener un LN de 0.1BTC te sobra....
> 
> cuando lo vendas te creas una de 0.2BTC




A ver creo que andais un poco perdidos con el tema LN. Un canal se abre entre 2 personas y cada una aporta lo que quiera a ese canal.

Por ejemplo A y B abren un canal, A con 0.1 y B con 0.2

Inicialmente A podria enviar como maximo 0.1 a B y de igual modo B podria enviar como maximo 0.2 a A.

Supongamos que despues de crear el canal A envia 0.1 a B entonces en ese momento A tendria un saldo de 0 y B tendria un saldo de 0.3 En ese momento A no podria enviar nada mas a B y B podria enviar como maximo 0.3 a A

Luego aparte esta el tema de creacion de redes y enrutado de pagos. Si A tiene un canal con B y B tiene un canal con C entonces A podria hacer un pago a C sin necesidad de abrir un canal con C ya que haria el pago a traves de B. En ese caso B ni se enteraria ya que terminaria con el mismo saldo (aunque podria cobrar una comision por hacer de intermediario)

Y el numero de saltos para llegar al destino en principio es ilimitado, podeis verlo como un router de Internet.


----------



## asilei (12 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y te comes todas las bajadas ::::
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 14:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Correcto. En una primera fase lo más probable es que A sea un consumidor y B sea alguna comercio (LIDL) y C otro (Starbucks) A carga en prepago y manda a B los consumos. Si LIDL y Starbucks se conectan, A puede pagar a Starbucks a traves de LIDL.

También puede pasar que surgan nuevos negocios que gestionen canales de pago entre consumidores y comercios con condiciones ventajosas. Son oportunidades que aperecerán.


----------



## Claudius (12 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Dejo un copiapega que se ha publicado en investing



Ivesting, se ha puesto las pilas, y los redactores de crypto hacen artículos interesantes, saben +- de que hablan.
Los de los análisis de futuros fueron muy predictivos de porque no iba a bajar de forma 'inminente'.


----------



## tixel (12 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esta ya la hemos visto varias veces. Pumpean las alts y luego buena parte de ese pumpeo se va a BTC. Las alts no obstante con la inercia algo de valor ganan. Por ejemplo LTC estaba a unos 100$, la pueden pumpear duro hasta 300$ y luego compran BTC. LTC igual se queda en 150$.
> 
> En cualquier caso, las alts no dejan de ser criptomonedas y son bienvenidas.



Sigue soñando. Las alt tradicionalmente han subido más que btc. No solo más sino mucho más, si ahora no es el caso es lo excepcional y lo que da más peso a que lo de btc es pura burbuja. Y si lo dudas no tienes que coger un par, eth-btc por ejemplo y veras que la gráfica desde que salió es ascendente lo que quiere decir que se revaloraliza más que btc. Y es así en un montón de alts. Esto es indiscutible.
Las alts jamás le dan valor a btc como dices, las alt se lo comen. Y eso de que el objetivo final es cambiar a btc ya pasó a la historia. Cada vez hay más gente que no quiere saber nada de él, y normalmente son los que llevan desde el dolar, los 10 o los 100, no los pringaos que están entrando ahora y que van a ser desplumados.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 15:38 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Correcto. En una primera fase lo más probable es que A sea un consumidor y B sea alguna comercio (LIDL) y C otro (Starbucks) A carga en prepago y manda a B los consumos. Si LIDL y Starbucks se conectan, A puede pagar a Starbucks a traves de LIDL.
> 
> También puede pasar que surgan nuevos negocios que gestionen canales de pago entre consumidores y comercios con condiciones ventajosas. Son oportunidades que aperecerán.



Claro, que bonito todo. Y el dinero inmobilizado en la ln. Seguro que todo el mundo está deseandolo. Y por supuesto el hub que inmobilce ese capital va a cobrar por el servicio. 
Y lo del enrutado ni siquiera se sabe si puede funcionar asi que crezca y nos vayamos a miles o millones de canales.
Lo mismo que sw, muchas promesas y pocas realidades. La realidad es que cash en Mayo alcanzará casi a paypal en tps, y eso si es un avance, lo otro son 100 pájaros volando.


----------



## chuminadas (12 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Y todavía hay gente que se cree que es una burbuja. Todos los medios echando pestes y desaconsejando entrar en Bitcoin es señal de que estamos muy lejos aún del máximo.
> 
> El día que lo vendan en los bancos, lo anuncien en TV, todos hablen bien de ello, y los jubilados tengan una parte de sus ahorros en Bitcoin. Ese será el momento de vender.



Si no quisieran que se hablara de él, no hablarían de él. Tan simple como eso.

La burbuja está llegando a un punto de histeria. Hasta le han dedicado cinco minutos en el telediario de TVG. Y ya hay bastantes historias de pringaos pidiendo créditos para meter dinerillo.

Pero oye, entrad gacelillas, que en menos de nada se pone a 50000 y para cuando os jubiléis podréis cambiarlo por dinero real :XX: .


----------



## tixel (12 Dic 2017)

El único sitio donde se está innovando en el mundo bitcoin es en cash. Ahora van a sacar transacciines ofuscadas tipo zcash. Según vosotros y vuestra lógica con respecto a btc, adios zcash ¿no?.
Meet 'Cash Shuffle', the Privacy-Centric Protocol for Bitcoin Cash - Bitcoin News


----------



## michinato (12 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y te comes todas las bajadas ::::
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 14:22 ----------
> 
> ...




Entiendo parte, pero no del todo, así que a ver si los expertos en LN podéis ayudarme.


Lo primero es que se me presenta un problema para aquellas personas que no dispongan de un capital suficiente como para dejar abierto el canal para hacer un buen número de pagos.

Evidentemente, un early adopter cargado de BTC podrá abrir el canal y gastar 1000 veces que el saldo no se le va a agotar, pero una persona que tiene muy pocas fracciones de BTC y que también quiera gastarlos va a poder hacer muchas menos operaciones. 

Es un buen sistema para gente ahorradora, pero si algo nos ha demostrado la crisis es que el grueso de la población esta compuesto por wanabees que no tienen el cerebro suficiente como para ahorrar y/o por gente que tiene un trabajo precario y que aunque quisieran ahorrar, lamentablemente no podrían. 

Lo que quiero decir es que el que vive al día no va a darle para mantener un canal abierto, por lo que sus transacciones se escribirán en la blockchain muy frecuentemente y al final la solución no le ahorrará prácticamente comisiones y tampoco ayudará a la hora de aligerar el bloque. La gente que vive al día (la mayoría) tendrá que escribir en la BC muy a menudo.




Luego otra duda que me queda es el tema de cerrar el canal. Hay algo que me falta aquí.

Por lo que tenía entendido, el canal se puede cerrar de dos maneras: 


De forma consensuada, es decir, ambos participantes deciden de mutuo acuerdo escribir en la blockchain el resultado neto de todas las transacciones realizadas.
De forma unilateral por parte uno de los dos participantes. Si uno de los dos ve que lo que está haciendo el otro no le gusta, puede decidir cerrar el canal, volviendo ambos a recuperar lo que aportaron inicialmente. Es decir, salir por patas.


Pero seguro que hay algo más que me falta, porque esta segunda manera permitiría aprovecharse a alguien que haya sacado provecho de servicios o bienes mientras el canal estuviera abierto si luego lo cancela todo antes de que se escriba nada en la blockchain.



Seguro que la respuesta a todo es evidente, pero ahora no lo pillo.


----------



## tixel (12 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Entiendo parte, pero no del todo, así que a ver si los expertos en LN podéis ayudarme.
> 
> 
> Lo primero es que se me presenta un problema para aquellas personas que no dispongan de un capital suficiente como para dejar abierto el canal para hacer un buen número de pagos.
> ...



Creo que el planteamiento que hay que hacerse con la ln es no hacerle puto caso y no gastar un átomo de cerebro en saber como funciona mientras no demuestre que no es humo y sea capaz de afrontar cualquier tipo de pago, porque sino al final lo que tenemos es otro btc que solo vale para ciertos pagos y no arregla nada de la escalabilidad como muy bien apuntas.


----------



## asilei (12 Dic 2017)

Sigo con mi serie para no perder perspectiva:

*Global Cripto*
Market Cap
Nov 2016: 15.000M USD
Nov 2017: 290.000M USD
9 Dic 2017: 420.000M USD
12 Dic 2017: 485.000M USD

Volumen 24H
Nov 2016: 75M USD
Nov 2017: 10.000M USD
9 Dic 2017: 27.500 USD (+275% en un mes)
12 Dic 2017: 33.500 USD (+20% en 3 dias)

*Solo BTC*
Market Cap
Nov 2016: 12.000M USD
nov 2017: 145.000M USD
6 Dic 2017: 210.000M USD
9 Dic 2017: 250.000M USD
12 Dic 2017: 285.000M USD

Precio BTC-USD
Nov 2016: 750 USD
Nov 2017: 9.000 USD
6 Dic 2017: 12.500 USD
9 Dic 2017: 14.500 USD
12 Dic 2017: 17.100 USD

Volumen 24H
Nov 2016: 12M USD
Nov 2017: 1.200M USD
6 Dic 2017: 9.000M USD (+600% en 1 mes)
9 Dic 2017: 15.000M USD (+60% en 3 dias)
12 Dic 2017: 14.000M USD (-5% en 3 dias)

Quien decía que el BTC a 9.000 USD era caro en Noviembre, ha prácticamente doblado en 15 dias. Ahora bien el volumen estos dias esta creciendo en las alts. Parece que la dronja del colacao busca todavia mayores revalorizaciones.

Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Sancho Panza (12 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esta ya la hemos visto varias veces. Pumpean las alts y luego buena parte de ese pumpeo se va a BTC. Las alts no obstante con la inercia algo de valor ganan. Por ejemplo LTC estaba a unos 100$, la pueden pumpear duro hasta 300$ y luego compran BTC. LTC igual se queda en 150$.
> 
> En cualquier caso, las alts no dejan de ser criptomonedas y son bienvenidas.





Aquí hay un gráfica interesante (seguro que es poco rigurosa, pero da pistas), aunque solo sea por ver el peso del BTC respecto al resto

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

Market Cap: $493.546.828.123 
*BTC Dominance: 59.2%*



Con la gráfica a 3 meses... casi que es así como dices, se toma posición en alts, y luego el BTC da un estirón; con los movimientos del bitcoincash podemos decir que se cumple:

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap


Si se cumple lo sucedido en esa gráfica (que no tengo ni idea si así será), podría dar un buen salto el BTC hacia arriba...


----------



## bubbler (12 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]fN2kPotRvTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## estrujillo (12 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]fN2kPotRvTc[/YOUTUBE]



¿¿Otro hard fork?? ¿Cuantos van?


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

Paso a saludar a los premiados por la mano del creador... ::


----------



## asilei (12 Dic 2017)

ATH en bitfitnex a las 19:30 17.579 USD


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Entiendo parte, pero no del todo, así que a ver si los expertos en LN podéis ayudarme.
> 
> 
> Lo primero es que se me presenta un problema para aquellas personas que no dispongan de un capital suficiente como para dejar abierto el canal para hacer un buen número de pagos.
> ...




A ver es que no es como dices. Cuando se cierra un canal lo que se vuelca a la blockchain de bitcoin son los balances en el momento del cierre y no los balances iniciales como tu dices.

Evidentemente no tiene sentido abrir un canal con el destinatario cada vez que quieres hacer un pago. Para eso le haces el pago directamente sin abrir canales. La utilidad viene de que una vez abierto el canal puedes hacer transferencias ilimitadas y bidirecionalmente, de manera instantanea y sin comisiones (apenas), actualizandose los saldos en cada operacion. Y lo mas importante es la enrutacion de pagos a diferentes nodos de la red (aunque no haya un canal abierto entre las 2 partes)


----------



## Nailuj2000 (12 Dic 2017)

Haciendo zapping acabo de ver que en 13tv van a hablar de bitcoin en un ratito, con un economista llamadol Carlos Cuesta, que no se quien es.


----------



## tixel (12 Dic 2017)

Porque cash va a valer muchisimo más que core.





Bitcoin cash cuanta más gente lo use más lo conoceran por bitcoin y más tarde simplemente por cash porque no habrá otro.
Mucha gente se está dando cuenta y el cambio de btc a bch es el cambio más popular en shapeshift. El flippening está sucediendo tacita a tacita.


----------



## bermu (13 Dic 2017)

I Was Wrong About Bitcoin. Here

El nytimes ha visto la luz...

Estaba equivocado sobre Bitcoin. Este es el por qué

Resumen rapido:

Supuse que el futuro de Bitcoin dependia de su uso diario
idem que la blockchain eclipsaria Bitcoin
ídem que los reguladores tomarían medidas más rápidas
ídem que Wall Street se mantendría alejado


----------



## tixel (13 Dic 2017)

Estoy leyendo sobre la ln y cuanto más leo más me doy cuenta de que es humo como lo fue sw, puede que tenga su aplicación pero esperar que esto resuelva la escalabilidad es no saber nada del tema. Por lo de pronto creará bancos en cada hub que prestaran dinero deflaccionario con intereses, que huevos.
Tendrás que bloquear los fondos que esperas gastar al abrir un canal. Por ejemplo los gastos fijos del mes, digamos unos 20 recibos, pagando los fees al abrir y cerrarlo. Esto solo incrementaria la capacidad de bitcoin en 20 veces, una mierda.
Si el del otro lado del canal lo cierra por cualquier razón se te queda el dinero bloqueado hasta final de mes.
La red no puede enrutar sino tiene el mapa completo, por si no lo sabeis los paquetes de internet se enrutan no porque existan routers sino porque hay protocolos para que se comuniquen como rip y mucha ruta puesta a mano.
Lo de tener que usar un mapa ya es un desatre para la privacidad, pero lo peor es al parecer enrutar sobre una malla sin el mapa completo de la red (a mano) es un problema que todavía no se ha podido resolver computacionalmente.
Y cuando los de ln intentan resolver estos temas es cuanto más se parece a una versión mala de Visa.


----------



## Leovigildo (13 Dic 2017)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## tixel (13 Dic 2017)

bermu dijo:


> I Was Wrong About Bitcoin. Here
> 
> El nytimes ha visto la luz...
> 
> ...



Si tambien salió en otro medio que ahora no recuerdo, pero uno gordo yanki, diciendo el tio la experiencia que tuvo poseyendo 1 btc durante un finde y dice que no va a volver a comprarlo y eso que le saco algo de pelas. Alguien le tenía que haber dicho que existe bitcoin cash.


----------



## Leovigildo (13 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, pregunta:

¿Qué aplicación android sugerís para monitorizar el BTC o eventualmente otras divisas? (Preferiblemente con gráfica)


----------



## Obduliez (13 Dic 2017)

Your Daily Moon Math - 2017-12-12 : BitcoinMarkets

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 23:34 ----------




Leovigildo dijo:


> Por cierto, pregunta:
> 
> ¿Qué aplicación android sugerís para monitorizar el BTC o eventualmente otras divisas? (Preferiblemente con gráfica)



Bitcoin Ticker Widget. Por ejemplo.


----------



## tolomeo (13 Dic 2017)




----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2017)

Da igual donde se meta dinero, esto es un crack del sistema fiduciario, mucha ballena, langosta y viejuno va a perder dinero a raudales


----------



## tixel (13 Dic 2017)

Transacciones anónimas en bch
Meet 'Cash Shuffle', the Privacy-Centric Protocol for Bitcoin Cash - Bitcoin News
En btc con los fees imposible utilizar los mixers.
Y el paper de las subchains, también en bitcoin cash, no leido todavía.
https://www.bitcoinunlimited.info/resources/subchains.pdf


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Dic 2017)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Por cierto, pregunta:
> 
> ¿Qué aplicación android sugerís para monitorizar el BTC o eventualmente otras divisas? (Preferiblemente con gráfica)



esta la de coinmarketcap


----------



## sirpask (13 Dic 2017)

Market Cap:*$500327487189


----------



## BlueArrow (13 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> *A los estados no les queda más que asumirlo, hincar la rodilla, humillarse ante Bitcoin y su capacidad de operar sin su consentimiento.*
> 
> Bitcoin es el mayor desafío a la autoridad del sistema en toda la historia moderna y, ante él, el sistema ha demostrado su impotencia.



¿No es orgásmico ver cómo Bitcoin ha puesto en evidencia la impotencia de los estados?

Si yo me inventara una nueva moneda y me pusiera a imprimirla en mi casa, en muchos países acabaría en la cárcel en poco tiempo.

Los estados no han podido luchar contra un hecho consumado, su única opción ha sido aceptar la realidad, el enemigo se ha hecho demasiado fuerte demasiado pronto. Sin una cabeza visible, sin una cúpula, sin un cerebro a quien asestar un golpe, luchar contra Bitcoin es como dar palos al aire.

*Bitcoin ha socavado la autoridad de los estados y de los bancos centrales.*

Todavía no nos estamos dando cuenta de lo que esto significa, pero las consecuencias van a ser trascendentales.


----------



## Leovigildo (13 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¿No es orgásmico ver cómo Bitcoin ha puesto en evidencia la impotencia de los estados?
> 
> Si yo me inventara una nueva moneda y me pusiera a imprimirla en mi casa, en muchos países acabaría en la cárcel en poco tiempo.
> 
> ...



Razón por la cual me metí en el mundillo bitcoñero y me declaro defensor de las criptos. Que centralicen a su abuela.


----------



## asilei (13 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Transacciones anónimas en bch
> Meet 'Cash Shuffle', the Privacy-Centric Protocol for Bitcoin Cash - Bitcoin News
> En btc con los fees imposible utilizar los mixers.
> Y el paper de las subchains, también en bitcoin cash, no leido todavía.
> https://www.bitcoinunlimited.info/resources/subchains.pdf



Cada vez veo mas claro que el fork de BCH será como una vacuna contra nuevos hardforks planteados como guerracivilistas. Ya se vió con el último intento fracasado del pasado noviembre del Segwitx2. 

*BTC ya es reserva de valor global de facto.* Debe defender este logro, las otras utilidades como medios de pago se deben realizar en capas suplementarias porque es imposible ser el mas seguro, el mas barato, el mas rapido y el mas escalable a la vez.

De todas maneras, las innovaciones de valor son buenas noticias, si tienen éxito serán incorporadas de una forma u otra en BTC y lo sabes.


----------



## remonster (13 Dic 2017)

La subida que tenemos actualmente de LTC es significativa. Bitcoin se consolida como reserva de valor y surge la alternativa para transferencias baratas y pagos pequeños hasta que se ponga en duncionamiento la LN, y será LTC y no bcash que es un engendro pumpeado y no tiene nada mejor que ofrecer que lo que ya ofeece LTC.

Recomiendo a los bitcoineros diversificar algo en LTC tenporalmente (no hace falta mucho).


----------



## tastas (13 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> La subida que tenemos actualmente de LTC es significativa. Bitcoin se consolida como reserva de valor y surge la alternativa para transferencias baratas y pagos pequeños hasta que se ponga en duncionamiento la LN, y será LTC y no bcash que es un engendro pumpeado y no tiene nada mejor que ofrecer que lo que ya ofeece LTC.
> 
> Recomiendo a los bitcoineros diversificar algo en LTC tenporalmente (no hace falta mucho).



Yo ya lo hice un poquito para apoyar su adopción de segwit.
Aunque creo que las tasas pueden volver a bajar, aunque no a lo anterior.

Taptap


----------



## remonster (13 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Yo ya lo hice un poquito para apoyar su adopción de segwit.
> Aunque creo que las tasas pueden volver a bajar, aunque no a lo anterior.
> 
> Taptap



Ese es un buen criterio. Bcash fracasa pq no tiene un team de desarrolladores detras, y ETH está pinchando por ese lado también


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Da igual donde se meta dinero, esto es un crack del sistema fiduciario, mucha ballena, langosta y viejuno va a perder dinero a raudales



Las langostas solo saben operar en su oficina del Santander, muchos ni siquiera online, como para comprar bitcoins en bitfinex por poner un ejemplo. 

El día que el comercial del banco ofrezca un producto financiero basado en bitcoin es cuando comprarán las langostas.


----------



## Claudius (13 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Los estados no han podido luchar contra un hecho consumado, su única opción ha sido aceptar la realidad, el enemigo se ha hecho demasiado fuerte demasiado pronto. Sin una cabeza visible, sin una cúpula, sin un cerebro a quien asestar un golpe, luchar contra Bitcoin es como dar palos al aire.



Yo no he visto a ningún estado excepto al Chino empezar oficialmente 'la lucha'.

Pero si USA + UE se coordinan extendíendolo a sus áreas de influencia para que todos los flujos de los exchange sean controlados como se controla la banca.., que extraoficialmente ya se hace.

Pues ya se verá.., lo que pasa con* la cotización*. Y ese evento controlado si hará un poff! lo que llevaría a una buena campaña de desinformación de ya os dijimos que burbuja y bla bla.

El tema es que detrás de los estados, hay gobiernos de turno, y esos todos tienen su 'Luises se fuerte', y esta tecnología les interesa para sus intereses.
Así que mientras exista simbiosis, habrá equilibrio, salvo algún que otro susto.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 11:01 ----------




remonster dijo:


> La subida que tenemos actualmente de LTC es significativa. Bitcoin se consolida como reserva de valor y surge la alternativa para transferencias baratas y pagos pequeños hasta que se ponga en duncionamiento la LN, y será LTC y no bcash que es un engendro pumpeado y no tiene nada mejor que ofrecer que lo que ya ofeece LTC.
> 
> Recomiendo a los bitcoineros diversificar algo en LTC tenporalmente (no hace falta mucho).




Gracias, yo en la shitcoin diversifiqué entre 4$ y 10$, un poco en verano.


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

Alguien se quedó pillado en Mt. Gox??

Parece que han encontrado un wallet con 202.185 Btc que a precio actual, hace que Mt. Gox tenga más activos que pasivo, por lo que están pidiendo que salga de la situación legal de quiebra.




Subscribe to read




Bitcoin surge prompts legal bid to remove Mt Gox from bankruptcy

Creditors say 40-fold rise in value means exchange’s assets now dwarf its liabilities
Read next
FT Alphaville Izabella Kaminska
Busting the myth that bitcoin is actually an efficient payment mechanism
AN HOUR AGO
Share on Twitter (opens new window)
Share on Facebook (opens new window)
Share on LinkedIn (opens new window)
Save Save to myFT
Leo Lewis in Tokyo
YESTERDAY 66
The Japanese cryptocurrency exchange Mt Gox, which imploded amid scandal nearly four years ago, should be allowed to emerge from bankruptcy now that its bitcoins have rocketed in value to more than $3bn, a group of creditors has urged a Tokyo court.

The legal challenge demands that Mt Gox, once the world’s most dominant platform for trading and storing bitcoin before it was shut in February 2014, disburse its newly-found riches to its old depositors amid fears that bitcoin’s recent rise would allow its disgraced former chief executive to emerge from the debacle as a multibillionaire.

The liquidation of Mt Gox’s assets was begun years ago, when the cryptocurrency was trading at just a fraction of its current price of ¥2m ($17,600). Creditors argue that the 40-fold price surge since the exchange’s collapse means that the company’s assets now dwarf its liabilities.

Mark Karpelès, the former chief executive currently fighting charges of embezzlement in Tokyo, controls the company that owns almost 90 per cent of Mt Gox.

At the current bitcoin price, Mt Gox could meet all its liabilities and, under Japanese law, Mr Karpelès would then receive his share of the surplus, a theoretical fortune worth well in excess of $2bn.

In their petition filed this month, at least four major creditors are asking the court to consider moving the exchange from bankruptcy into civil rehabilitation.

That change of status would mean that Mt Gox’s bitcoin assets would not have to be sold but could instead be fully distributed, on a pro-rata basis, among claimants.

The court is investigating the merits of the petition for rehabilitation. The creditors bringing the case say the outcome is likely to come down to a “battle of experts”: those working for the bankruptcy trustee, who argue that the current liquidation plan is more stable, and those hired by the creditors, who say that their solution is quicker and fairer.

Mt Gox collapsed after 850,000 of its own and its customers’ bitcoins disappeared from the company’s digital vaults. The loss was judged by some investigators to have been a cyber heist, but it remains unsolved and pummelled bitcoin prices at the time.

A stash of 202,185 bitcoins, now worth about ¥390bn ($3.4bn), was subsequently discovered in one of Mt Gox’s digital “wallets” and, as its value has surged ever higher, has become the obsession of creditors desperate to claw back what they believe they are owed.

Under the terms of the court-ordered Mt Gox liquidation, about 25,000 former depositors who filed claims will eventually receive their portion of the overall payout, either in cash or bitcoin, at an exchange rate of about ¥50,000 ($440) per bitcoin.

That is the market price set, in accordance with Japanese law, at the time the bankruptcy proceedings began in April 2014.

Recommended

Lex on bitcoin futures: naked position
John Authers: bitcoin bubble follows classic pattern of mania
Alphaville: bitcoin contango
Creditors involved in bringing the new lawsuit identify the low 2014 valuation as a prime source of injustice.

The trustee in charge of the Mt Gox bankruptcy has recognised a total of about ¥58bn worth of claims and liabilities — about ¥46bn in bitcoin priced at the 2014 rate, and the remainder representing yen or dollar cash that had been sitting in customers’ accounts.

If the bitcoin is revalued and does not drive down prices if they were sold in the current market, those liabilities could be paid off with about 29,000 bitcoins.

That would theoretically leave more than 173,000 coins for Mt Gox’s shareholders, primarily Mr Karpelès.

Mr Karpelès, who denies wrongdoing in the embezzlement case, has previously questioned whether such a fortune would ever, in fact, materialise for him given the way that liquidations normally proceed.

Creditors have also suggested that any massive shift of bitcoin wealth to Mr Karpelès would make him the target of a large number of civil lawsuits from former customers.


----------



## p_pin (13 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ::
> 
> Sois ricos pero muy bobos. Os estáis enriqueciendo porque el estado en ningún momento ha ilegalizado el bitcoin o ha hecho algo contra este, porque existe una pasarela legal para hacerlo. De no permitir declarar beneficios por criptomonedas, con eso simplemente el mercado se reduce de forma drástica... La gente no está pensando en las criptomonedas, sino en su conversión a Fiat... Si los bitcoins no sirven para pagar donde se vive, ni es posible venderlo, ni sirve a día de hoy para pagar un puto cafe ...de que libertad hablas?... :rolleye:
> 
> ...



El impacto inicial sería negativo... pero ya hemos tenido algunos ejemplos de "prohibiciones" como los rumores de China... que han provocado que el volumen de China se vaya a SurKorea...

También vimos como el FBI cerro el exchange BTC-E
https://btc-e.com/index.html

Les pudieron embargar las cuentas fiat.... pero la mayoría de saldo criptos, NO

Y al tiempo lo reabrieron... Ahora son el exchange por volumen, num. 22 de la lista:

WEX | Bitcoin Exchange, Namecoin Exchange, Litecoin Exchange, BTC Exchange
24 Hour Volume Rankings (Exchange) | CoinMarketCap

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 12:38 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Solo un idiota cree y confía en el poder ilimitado de los estados.



_*Anarquista*mualdina ) _


----------



## Arctic (13 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ::
> 
> Sois ricos pero muy bobos. Os estáis enriqueciendo porque el estado en ningún momento ha ilegalizado el bitcoin o ha hecho algo contra este, porque existe una pasarela legal para hacerlo. De no permitir declarar beneficios por criptomonedas, con eso simplemente el mercado se reduce de forma drástica... La gente no está pensando en las criptomonedas, sino en su conversión a Fiat... Si los bitcoins no sirven para pagar donde se vive, ni es posible venderlo, ni sirve a día de hoy para pagar un puto cafe ...de que libertad hablas?... :rolleye:
> 
> ...




Eres más listo tú que llevas aquí desde la noche de los tiempos con la misma mierda. Y como buen bocachancla, haces alusión al concepto de "rico bobo". Ningún rico hecho a sí mismo es bobo. Los bobos soléis ir tiesos, cuanto antes lo asumas mejor.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Dic 2017)

En la situacion que nos encontramos actualmente, que los gobiernos están dando licencias a las bolsas de derivados mas importantes del mundo para ofrecer productos basados en Bitcoin y aun sale algún iluminado a decir que los gobiernos prohibirán Bitcoin ::::

En fin, casualmente son los mismo tontos de siempre.


----------



## tolomeo (13 Dic 2017)

Los mismos que tendrían que prohibirlo, son los que más tienen que esconder, y Bitcoin les viene muy bien para ello.


----------



## sirpask (13 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Los mismos que tendrían que prohibirlo, son los que más tienen que esconder, y Bitcoin les viene muy bien para ello.



Llevo yo con esta teoria años!, agudizada con las filtraciones de los papeles de Panamá y otros.

Los politicos, jamas, jamas, jamas se van a tirar piedras sobre su tejado.

Imagínate a Bárcenas moviendo los sobres del PP con Bitcoins.... Pues ahora no estaría en la cárcel, y Rajoy no estaría en el punto de mira. El ministro Soria seguiría subiendonos la luz...etc.

Yo lo que haría si fuera politicos en la UE es hacer una propuesta para que todos los colegios y universidades de la Unión tuvieran un nodo Core y cada pais un pool de minado de entre 0.01-1%.

Asi te aseguras que todo va a funcionar bien, además podría algun satelite mas con nodos.

El unico problema de BITCOIN es que irremediablemente se van a cargar la Sanidad, La educación, la dependencia y los equipos de emeegencias.
Por que los politicos usaran los presupuestos de consejerias clave para darselo a sus familiares y amigos al haber menos impuestos de donde repartir.


----------



## p_pin (13 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Llevo yo con esta teoria años!, agudizada con las filtraciones de los papeles de Panamá y otros.
> 
> Los politicos, jamas, jamas, jamas se van a tirar piedras sobre su tejado.
> 
> ...



Llegado ese caso... sobrarán los políticos profesionales, la denominada "casta"... y en su lugar podría haber gestores que con las aportaciones de la ciudadanía aplicarán, mediante contratos inteligentes, algunas de las contraprestaciones sociales básicas, pero sin mordidas, ni intermediarios, ni despilfarros, enchufes, ni "3%".. suena "idílico" lo sé :bla:


----------



## paketazo (13 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Llegado ese caso... sobrarán los políticos profesionales, la denominada "casta"... y en su lugar podría haber gestores que con las aportaciones de la ciudadanía aplicarán, mediante contratos inteligentes, algunas de las contraprestaciones sociales básicas, pero sin mordidas, ni intermediarios, ni despilfarros, enchufes, ni "3%".. suena "idílico" lo sé :bla:



Por fin empiezo a ver que alguna gente empieza a abrir la mente.

llegados a este punto debereis convertiros en "apóstoles" de este gran conocimiento que os ha sido entregado.

Si en 25 años se logra, habremos cruzado una lejana meta tras un sinuoso camino de aberraciones, injusticias, y mucha...muchísima mediocridad sistemática.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (13 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Los mismos que tendrían que prohibirlo, son los que más tienen que esconder, y Bitcoin les viene muy bien para ello.




En Bitcoin poco se puede esconder, otra cosa es que te quieran hacer creer que si se puede esconder. Otra historia es que no tengas el foco.


----------



## tixel (13 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¿No es orgásmico ver cómo Bitcoin ha puesto en evidencia la impotencia de los estados?
> 
> Si yo me inventara una nueva moneda y me pusiera a imprimirla en mi casa, en muchos países acabaría en la cárcel en poco tiempo.
> 
> ...



No te daras cuenta tú, algunos si nos metimos en esto fue solo por esa razon. Lo que confundes es llamar a btc bitcoin, pero no te preocupes se te pasará.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 15:57 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Cada vez veo mas claro que el fork de BCH será como una vacuna contra nuevos hardforks planteados como guerracivilistas. Ya se vió con el último intento fracasado del pasado noviembre del Segwitx2.
> 
> *BTC ya es reserva de valor global de facto.* Debe defender este logro, las otras utilidades como medios de pago se deben realizar en capas suplementarias porque es imposible ser el mas seguro, el mas barato, el mas rapido y el mas escalable a la vez.
> 
> De todas maneras, las innovaciones de valor son buenas noticias, si tienen éxito serán incorporadas de una forma u otra en BTC y lo sabes.



No se muy bien lo que dices al principio, pero eso no se va a implementar en btc y si no lo sabes, problema tuyo, pero tal y como tiene su blockchain de saturada y que no va a mejorar, tiene el 95% del hashrate y ni así y sus fees imposibles, por no hablar del inmobilismo de su único equipo de desarrollo.
Lo de que btc es reserva de valor de facto suena simplemente a deseo más que a cualquier otra cosa. Algo que no se usa no puede conservar valor, ya os ireis poniendo al día por las bravas para entender esto, pero lo acabareís entendiendo.
Y claro que la meta es ser el más barato, rápido y escalable. Quizá no se pueda ser el primero en todo pero si tener aquello compensado, que no es el caso de btc y poco a poco si lo es de bch, que en Mayo ya tendrá cerca de las tps de paypal, comisiones todavía más baratas, 0-conf que confirma en segundos y es seguro para pagos pequeños( y algunos dicen que no tan pequeños). O sea que con bch si se puede.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 16:05 ----------




remonster dijo:


> La subida que tenemos actualmente de LTC es significativa. Bitcoin se consolida como reserva de valor y surge la alternativa para transferencias baratas y pagos pequeños hasta que se ponga en duncionamiento la LN, y será LTC y no bcash que es un engendro pumpeado y no tiene nada mejor que ofrecer que lo que ya ofeece LTC.
> 
> Recomiendo a los bitcoineros diversificar algo en LTC tenporalmente (no hace falta mucho).



Sigue soñando. Ltc es un truño simplemente por tener sw y toda su mierda asociada con lo que ya no permite 0-conf por ejemplo, tiene menos tps que bch y más diferencia habrá dentro de nada.
Y la ln no funciona, simplemente, y no va a resolver ni pagos pequeños ni escalbilidad. Sigue soñando que parece ser que es lo que más os gusta a los que teneís btc.
Si la alternativa que tuviesemos fuese ltc la llevabamos clara.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 16:10 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Ese es un buen criterio. Bcash fracasa pq no tiene un team de desarrolladores detras, y ETH está pinchando por ese lado también



Este hilo es un chiste tras otro. bch no tiene un solo equipo de desarrollo que por encima no hace nada como core, tiene 6 y están presentando cosas casi semana si y semana también. En core los cambios, aparte de poquisimos hacen que aquello cada vez vaya peor. El ridiculo de la sw despues de tanto tiempo y saliva para después no valer para nada de nada co o demuestra btc todos los dias y su mempool batiendo records. Ahora va otra vez por él.
Y si llamas fracaso a bch es q directamente no sabes ni donde tienes el culo, que a la vista de tu post es lo que parece.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 16:12 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Yo no he visto a ningún estado excepto al Chino empezar oficialmente 'la lucha'.
> 
> Pero si USA + UE se coordinan extendíendolo a sus áreas de influencia para que todos los flujos de los exchange sean controlados como se controla la banca.., que extraoficialmente ya se hace.
> 
> ...



Si se ponen más chungos será el momento de los exchanges centralizados y la ofuscación de las tx. A ver quien gana.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Además el bitcoin es incompatible con las naciones, no tiene nada que ver con las monedas nacionales, por eso éstas no pueden adoptarlo... La moneda nacional está para la tributación. implantar programas políticos y controlar el orden social... Mientras bitcoin, al poder ser utilizado de foma anónima, al ser limitado, no está para nada de esto, es una fantasía erótica de doctrinas como el anarcocapitalismo.



Chorradas. Bitcoin es incompatible con las naciones, de la misma forma con la que la imprenta de Gutenberg era incompatible con las naciones de aquella época.

La imprenta sirvió para ayudar a separar iglesia y Estado, con lo que las naciones de aquella época cambiaron, y Bitcoin servirá para separar dinero y Estado, con lo que las naciones actuales también tendrán que cambiar.

Además, tal y como dice Antonopoulos, las razones por las que hubo que separar iglesia y Estado son las mismas por las que hay que separar ahora dinero y Estado.


----------



## tixel (13 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Igual me ha salido caro el desayuno: *Si el bitcoin se impone como medio de pago, su precio se diparará hasta los 257.000 dólares - elEconomista.es*
> 
> ::



Eso es imposible por lo que dije de consumo eléctrico. Para que pasase eso, el precio se multiplicaria por 15 o asi y el hashrate y el consumo también. Si btc consumiese 15 veces más nos meteriamos en el consumo de toda Francia. Solo 7 paises del mundo consumirian más que btc. Imposibles esos precios en btc, a no ser que se de un burbujón de la ostia. Pero si podían ser posibles con bch que consume mucho menos, 8 veces ahora y 32 en Mayo al tener bloques más grandes, y no sumo el daa que no se si también influye.COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 16:24 ----------

[/COLOR]


Claudius dijo:


> En Bitcoin poco se puede esconder, otra cosa es que te quieran hacer creer que si se puede esconder. Otra historia es que no tengas el foco.



Ein? Puede que solo te refieras a btc, en cash ya estan integrando un mixer al protocolo.


----------



## remonster (13 Dic 2017)

itsuga dijo:


> Y porque no dash?



Por el efecto Lindy (entre otras cosas)


----------



## asilei (13 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Chorradas. Bitcoin es incompatible con las naciones, de la misma forma con la que la imprenta de Gutenberg era incompatible con las naciones de aquella época.
> 
> La imprenta sirvió para ayudar a separar iglesia y Estado, con lo que las naciones de aquella época cambiaron, y Bitcoin servirá para separar dinero y Estado, con lo que las naciones actuales también tendrán que cambiar.
> 
> Además, tal y como dice Antonopoulos, las razones por las que hubo que separar iglesia y Estado son las mismas por las que hay que separar ahora dinero y Estado.



Esta será la 3a y definitiva guerra cripto. La 1a es la que estamos librando ahora contra el sistema financiero, la segunda será contra el sistema juridico-legal, la tercera será contra el sistema impositivo-fiscal.

Parte de guerra de la 1a guerra cripto:
Hoy 13 de Diciembre, una semana después de iniciadas las hostilidades el pasado 6 de Diciembre, la ofensiva del sistema financiero pasó de 6.000M USD hasta los 20.000M USD de volumen diario en 2 dias, desde entonces se mantiene la presión estable en los 14.000M USD.

Esta ofensiva ha tenido dos efectos, por un lado el precio de BTC rompió la barrera de os 12.000 USD (hace una semana y parecen meses) hasta los 17.000 USD en dos dias, *manteniendose en el rango 16.000 +-10%* desde el dia 8 hasta la fecha de hoy, *confirmandose como reserva de valor contrastada*. 
Bitcoin (BTC) Historical Data | CoinMarketCap

Por otro lado, *el resto de criptos con oscilaciones +- 50%* están bailando al son del sistema financiero tanto en volumen como en precio sin tener en cuenta ningún fundamental, más bien de forma orquestada haciendo tambalear todos los proyectos alternativos que éstas representan.
Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap

Los enfrentamientos entre criptos esta siendo atacado y poniendo en riesgo todo el ecosistema. Llamamiento general a que cada cripto se centre en su propuesta diferencial y respalde su reserva de valor en BTC

Fin del parte


----------



## Divad (13 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te ha faltado una promoción de premios para demostrar quien lame mejor bitcoin.

El maestro hace bien en avisar de que se cambia de chaqueta 



remonster dijo:


> La subida que tenemos actualmente de LTC es significativa. Bitcoin se consolida como reserva de valor y surge la alternativa para transferencias baratas y pagos pequeños hasta que se ponga en duncionamiento la LN, y será LTC y no bcash que es un engendro pumpeado y no tiene nada mejor que ofrecer que lo que ya ofeece LTC.
> 
> *Recomiendo a los bitcoineros diversificar algo en LTC* tenporalmente (no hace falta mucho).



Ya han avisado de que Bitcoin hará un híbrido PoW y PoS? ienso:


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No hay comisión para hacer pagos con la tarjeta, te aplican el cambio que haya en el momento del pago (en mi caso esta mañana ha sido BTC a EUR en 13895€). Por sacar en el cajero cobran 2,75€. Maximo 1000$ en cada retirada (o el equivalente en euros) y 2 al día.




¿ Y el tema de identificaciones como va ? ¿ Es mas o menos anonimo o te piden hasta la talla de calzoncillo ?


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Para poder gastar a gusto (hasta 20.000$ al día) tienes que mandarles 2 cosas: foto de un ID y una prueba de dirección. La primera puede ser DNI, pasaporte o carnet de conducir. La segunda una factura de luz, gas, telefono, etc.
> 
> Y nada mas.




O sea que en cualquier momento Montoro le puede pedir datos y te tiene pillado...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Dic 2017)

Había una web que comparaba tarjetas de débito recargbles con BTC y la que más anonimato ofrecía era la de Wirex.


----------



## djun (13 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Había una web que comparaba tarjetas de débito recargbles con BTC y la que más anonimato ofrecía era la de Wirex.



Aquí hay un comparador de tarjetas. No sé si estará actualizado y/o si los datos seran correctos.
Bad Request


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Aquí hay un comparador de tarjetas. No sé si estará actualizado y/o si los datos seran correctos.
> Bad Request



Sí esa es la web de la que yo hablaba. Wirex sigue apareciendo como la más anónima de las que operan con euros. Y según veo hay otra de Bit-X también altamente anónima.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (13 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> A Singapur? Si... buena suerte.



BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2012-404

_Jan 11, 2012 - Convenio entre el Reino de España y la República de Singapur para evitar la doble imposición y prevenir la evasión fiscal en materia de impuestos sobre la renta y su Protocolo_​


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (13 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Sisi, buena suerte..



Montoro no se la juega, buena suerte para quién?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin's Lightning Network, Simply Explained! - YouTube


----------



## Divad (13 Dic 2017)

Que pesados con Montonto. No pueden hacer nada y no lo harán para evitar que se extienda entre el ganado y hagan lo mismo... Los banqueros no desplumarían a tantos y posiblemente Españistán dejaría de ser camareros, putas y fiestas para los guiris.

El fiduciario tiene los días contados y la deuda global junto con los ricos y media clase que no se han enterado de nada serán desplumados.


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## melchor rodriguez (13 Dic 2017)

Soy muy atrevido. Un supuesto. 

Los impuestos en Bitcoin. 

Me imagino que cuando se implementan los sidechains el Estado crea un nuevo token de curso legal (1 satoshi por 10 nuevos tokens). Se impone una estadía mensual (dinero oxidable de Silvio Gesell). Es decir, si no pagas la estadía mensual se te bloquea la cuenta. Una manera barata y eficaz de recaudar impuestos. No es necesario los miles de inspectores actuales de Hacienda. 

Se utiliza la red principal de BTC como respaldo. Al estar distribuida entre miles de mineros y nodos a diferencia de un órgano centralizado es más barata la gestión en cuanto a los impuestos. 

Al ser deflacionario el BTC, el Estado no puede endeudarse para no subir los impuestos. Tiene que buscar nuevos nichos fiscales. El BTC al ser transparente, auditable y distribuido hace que el esfuerzo fiscal se reparte de manera justa entre todos los contribuyentes. Toda la cadena es susceptible de ser implementada un nuevo impuesto. No se escapa nadie. 

Bueno, @ Sr. Mojón y @ asilei. ¿Cómo será la nueva estructura fiscal con el Bitcoin?.


----------



## bavech (14 Dic 2017)

En Chile el tema de las criptos se está volviendo de locos, hace una semana, hackearon SurBTC se dio a conocer una criptomoneda Chilena , un nuevo exchange hecho por Chilenos la incluyó en sus monedas, un reportaje en una radio hizo pump y luego comenzó la cadena de noticias hasta lograr un incremento del 3990.9% por una copia del LTC sin valor más que el nacionalismo de la moneda.
Aparecieron grupos de Whatsapp, Telegram, eventos con entradas agotadas, gente pidiendo reventa de las entradas, el primer cajero en Santiago de Chile, etc..

Mirando los grupos y el nivel de la gente, se ve que solo quieren pegar el pelotazo y meten dinero en todo lo que se menee, impresionante, hay actividad hasta las 2am o más, mujeres, hombres, todos buscando donde meter dinero.

Felicidades a los que entienden a las masas y se adelantan para sacar provecho, eso me falta.


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

bavech dijo:


> En Chile el tema de las criptos se está volviendo de locos, hace una semana, hackearon SurBTC se dio a conocer una criptomoneda Chilena , un nuevo exchange hecho por Chilenos la incluyó en sus monedas, un reportaje en una radio hizo pump y luego comenzó la cadena de noticias hasta lograr un incremento del 3990.9% por una copia del LTC sin valor más que el nacionalismo de la moneda.
> Aparecieron grupos de Whatsapp, Telegram, eventos con entradas agotadas, gente pidiendo reventa de las entradas, el primer cajero en Santiago de Chile, etc..
> 
> Mirando los grupos y el nivel de la gente, se ve que solo quieren pegar el pelotazo y meten dinero en todo lo que se menee, impresionante, hay actividad hasta las 2am o más, mujeres, hombres, todos buscando donde meter dinero.
> ...



Bueno, Chile no se pero aquí tenemos la Pesetacoin que negocia 400.000$ a 24h ahora mismo...


----------



## Gian Gastone (14 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Bueno, Chile no se pero aquí tenemos la Pesetacoin que negocia 400.000$ a 24h ahora mismo...



Pues yo compre 30$ de PesetasCoin a 0.006 hace 7 meses, tenia que haber comprado mas. se ha multiplicado por 12.


----------



## Claudius (14 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2012-404
> 
> _Jan 11, 2012 - Convenio entre el Reino de España y la República de Singapur para evitar la doble imposición y prevenir la evasión fiscal en materia de impuestos sobre la renta y su Protocolo_​



De todo eso te podría hablar largo y tendido, de como funciona el protocolo y las instituciones involucradas en esos procesos, así como de la burocracia en nuestro sistema, dentro del estado Español, en la UE y fuera de la UE.
Ya no te digo en países de habla que no desciende del latín.

Pero hoy no, mañana.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Dic 2017)

Parece que el bitcoin ya está perjudicando al oro como valor refugio, el precio del oro debería de haber subido y sin embargo no está sucediendo. 


https://es.cointelegraph.com/news/investors-dumping-gold-for-bitcoin


----------



## djun (14 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> De todo eso te podría hablar largo y tendido, de como funciona el protocolo y las instituciones involucradas en esos procesos, así como de la burocracia en nuestro sistema, dentro del estado Español, en la UE y fuera de la UE.
> Ya no te digo en países de habla que no desciende del latín.
> 
> Pero hoy no, mañana.



Yo también creo que debes contarnos mas.


----------



## sirpask (14 Dic 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Soy muy atrevido. Un supuesto.
> 
> Los impuestos en Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Me gusta esta teoría, Bitcoin puede ser usado para controlar todo, si se quiere.
Pero claro, el consenso debe ser de todos los paises.
Si se les cierra el grifo, puede que lo acaten.

Pero aun le falta mucha madurez al sistema, aunque tendría logica.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tengo buenas nuevas.... !Felicidades por este nuevo avance de bitcoin!
> 
> Bitcoin.com to Launch Bitcoin Cash Visa Debit Card



Puntualizo que no es un 'avance' de Bitcoin sino de Bitcoin Cash (BCH, BCC o Bcash) no vaya a ser que algun despistado se confunda.

Edito: Hace un rato que han puesto la noticia en el hilo de altcoins, que es donde debería de ir.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mola:



Cada vez más fácil la conversión crypto - fiat en caso de ser necesario.


----------



## Registrador (14 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Puntualizo que no es un 'avance' de Bitcoin sino de Bitcoin Cash (BCH, BCC o Bcash) no vaya a ser que algun despistado se confunda.
> 
> Edito: Hace un rato que han puesto la noticia en el hilo de altcoins, que es donde debería de ir.




Los estafadores intentando estafar a los incautos. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## digipl (14 Dic 2017)

No os ralléis mucho con el tema de las tarjetas. Prácticamente todas, quitando algunas situadas en Asia, están emitidas por el mismo grupo, Wave Crest Group Limited, con base en Gibraltar. Y es esta empresa la que controla realmente todos tus movimientos.

Y el que estén disponibles en BTC, BTH, ETH o cualquier otra crypto no es más que un servicio del intermediario que se encarga de recargar dichas tarjetas. De hecho desde hace tiempo algunas permiten recargas en multitud de criptos por medio de ShapeShift.

Aunque con los últimos convenios y leyes adoptadas en Europa, donde el límite de las tarjetas recargables sin verificación es mínimo, a poco que la uses todas te exigen verificación. Datos que son trasladados a Wavecrest primero, estos a MasterCard o Visa y finalmente a las diversas autoridades por lo que asumid que el amigo Montoro recibe puntual aviso de todos vuestros movimientos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

joder con los koreanos como pumpean los bitcoin cash & gold.....

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 11:42 ----------

lo veo todo disparado para arriba, menos bitcoin....... seran los futuros?


----------



## barborico (14 Dic 2017)

Hoy habrá cisne negro con la votación de la ley esa en USA


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Hoy habrá cisne negro con la votación de la ley esa en USA



que ley? :rolleye:

edito:el mandatario acudirá al Capitolio durante la jornada para volver a defender uno de los pilares de su agenda económica, donde los republicanos requieren al menos 218 votos para dar luz verde a esta iniciativa que busca *rebajar el impuesto de sociedades hasta el 20% desde el 35% actual y simplificar los tramos del IRPF a cuatro: uno del 39.6%, 35%, 25% y 12%.*


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Puntualizo que no es un 'avance' de Bitcoin sino de Bitcoin Cash (BCH, BCC o Bcash) no vaya a ser que algun despistado se confunda.
> 
> Edito: Hace un rato que han puesto la noticia en el hilo de altcoins, que es donde debería de ir.



Tu sigue a piñon fijo con tus chorradas. Lo de las tarjetas es otro de los muchos avances que ocurren en cash semana a semana y que se reflejaran en su valor y uso, todo lo contrario de btc, donde todo sigue estancado desde hace 3 años.
Acabo de ver mis cuentas y este año llevo algo más de un 20x, más que btc. El cambio de mis btc por bch cuando estaban a 500 y pico fue definitivo


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tu sigue a piñon fijo con tus chorradas.
> Acabo de ver mis cuentas y este año llevo algo más de un 20x, más que btc. El cambio de mis btc por bch cuando estaban a 500 y pico fue definitivo



ahora que pumpea el bcash sacas la cabeza, eh ratita..... 

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 11:59 ----------

yo llevo x18 sin salirme de btc


----------



## tolomeo (14 Dic 2017)

editado--------


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ahora que pumpea el bcash sacas la cabeza, eh ratita.....
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 11:59 ----------
> 
> yo llevo x18 sin salirme de btc



Pero como sois así. Dime un día que no haya pasado por aquí poniendo exactamente lo mismo desde hace un mes.
Eso de la cueva es para vuestros gurus, esos si que esconden la cabeza entre las piernas y más que lo harán cuando lleven alguno a la ruina.
Una diferencia fundamental entre cash y core es que en el hilo de reddit de cash no están todo el puto tiempo con el to the moon. Allí se habla de fundamentales.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Yo llevo x50



digo este año.....

empezo el año a 1000$ mas menos y esta a 17.000$

mas bcash 1900$ y bgold 350$


19X MAS MENOS....


----------



## bmbnct (14 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pero como sois así. Dime un día que no haya pasado por aquí poniendo exactamente lo mismo desde hace un mes.
> Eso de la cueva es para vuestros gurus, esos si que esconden la cabeza entre las piernas y más que lo harán cuando lleven alguno a la ruina.
> Una diferencia fundamental entre cash y core es que en el hilo de reddit de cash no están todo el puto tiempo con el to the moon. Allí se habla de fundamentales.



Eso te ha dolido eh CM? No vaya ser que vean tus jefes que hay días en los que no curras.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pero como sois así. Dime un día que no haya pasado por aquí poniendo exactamente lo mismo desde hace un mes.
> Eso de la cueva es para vuestros gurus, esos si que esconden la cabeza entre las piernas y más que lo harán cuando lleven alguno a la ruina.
> Una diferencia fundamental entre cash y core es que en el hilo de reddit de cash no están todo el puto tiempo con el to the moon. Allí se habla de fundamentales.



aqui si quieres tambien...







venga explicanos que ves aqui....


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

Menuda carta de representación que tiene el mundo cripto con btc. Menuda propaganda. Btc la verguenza del mundo cripto. Cada vez más gente se dará cuenta. Mirad el wall street journal, comprar una pizza de 10$ por 76$ con btc.
What You Can Buy With Bitcoin: A $10 Pizza for $76

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 12:19 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Eso te ha dolido eh CM? No vaya ser que vean tus jefes que hay días en los que no curras.



Menuda pandilla de taraos. No merece otra contestación. Bueno, si, no olvides tomar tus pastillas que ya te va haciendo falta.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Menuda carta de representación que tiene el mundo cripto con btc. Menuda propaganda. Btc la verguenza del mundo cripto. Cada vez más gente se dará cuenta. Mirad el wall street journal, comprar una pizza de 10$ por 76$ con btc.
> What You Can Buy With Bitcoin: A $10 Pizza for $76
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 12:19 ----------
> ...



seguramente la pizza les ha costado centimillos de dollar, por que compro hace 7 años y se la pelaba por que es asquerosamente rico.

no como tu.


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

Más mierda para btc. Llevan desde Agosto sin hacer ni un comunicado salvo 4 chorradas.
Twitter
Y los chalados que recomiendan comprar una shitcoin como ltc, aquí si aplica lo de shitcoin, recordarles que en Enero coinbase va a empezar con bch y se le va a acabar a ltc el cuento. A ltc y a btc así que la gente utilice uno y otro, vea la enorme diferencia y por encima sube más de precio se les va a acabar la ventaja de la ignorancia de la gente. El flippening empezará en Enero. Ya podeís ir vendiendo. Que no se diga que no estaís avisados

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 12:26 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> seguramente la pizza les ha costado centimillos de dollar, por que compro hace 7 años y se la pelaba por que es asquerosamente rico.
> 
> no como tu.



Cuando el sabio señala la luna, el necio mira para el dedo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address

este sigue sumando bcash como si no hubiera mañana....


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> 19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address
> 
> este sigue sumando bcash como si no hubiera mañana....



¿por qué será, aguililla? Pues no lo habré puesto yo 100 veces. Vosotros teneís delante a Satoshi Nakamoto y le haceís lo mismo que a Jesús. Es el sino de la estúpida humanidad, mata a los que la intentan liberar.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Cuando el sabio señala la luna, el necio mira para el dedo.



ese es mi tixel!!!! que ya sabe decir proverbios ::

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 12:44 ----------








este es el grafico interesante ahora....si sigue subiendo el tamaño del bloque es que la gente la usa....


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> que ley? :rolleye:
> 
> edito:el mandatario acudirá al Capitolio durante la jornada para volver a defender uno de los pilares de su agenda económica, donde los republicanos requieren al menos 218 votos para dar luz verde a esta iniciativa que busca *rebajar el impuesto de sociedades hasta el 20% desde el 35% actual y simplificar los tramos del IRPF a cuatro: uno del 39.6%, 35%, 25% y 12%.*



No, supongo que se refiere a lo de la "net neutrality" que se la quieren cargar.


----------



## Emeregildo (14 Dic 2017)

El tema de las fees se está convirtiendo en algo inaceptable. Se ha ido dando patadas hacia adelante al asunto hasta llegar a esta situación. El segwit no está sirviendo para bajar las comisiones. Están más altas que nunca. Y la lighting network es la última esperanza a la que nos aferramos los bitcoñeros. Si no sale rápido y no funciona como se espera aquí uno que va a empezar a buscar soluciones porque es evidente que una moneda que no se puede usar sin ser atracado a comisiones no tiene mucho futuro a largo plazo.


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cambiaos a Raiblocks :: ... ¿para qué la gente va a utilizar la lighting network si ahí ya no hay la seguridad de la red bitcoin? :rolleye:... Bitcoin es igual a lentitud, altas comisiones y seguridad... _"La red bitcoin será lo que los bitcoñeros quieren que sea"_ :rolleye:



Juas... 96% de volumen en un exchange 







Se pide que deje de enmierdar el hilo... paradoja que un tipo que se "jarta" de hablar de la especulación de btc, ahora vaya rastreando este tipo de coins en busca del pelotazo


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Juas... 96% de volumen en un exchange
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta gente lo que tiene es una rabia y un resentimiento contenido por no haber entrado en su momento en Bitcoin que les debe de salir espumarajos por la boca. 

Y es que hay gente que no entró en Bitcoin hace 4-5 años simplemente porque no sabian ni que existia, esto es comprensible. Pero estos personajes llevan años en el foro, rajando de bitcoin casi desde el primer dia y ahora se dan cuenta de que han cometido el error de su vida.


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> El tema de las fees se está convirtiendo en algo inaceptable. Se ha ido dando patadas hacia adelante al asunto hasta llegar a esta situación. El segwit no está sirviendo para bajar las comisiones. Están más altas que nunca. Y la lighting network es la última esperanza a la que nos aferramos los bitcoñeros. Si no sale rápido y no funciona como se espera aquí uno que va a empezar a buscar soluciones porque es evidente que una moneda que no se puede usar sin ser atracado a comisiones no tiene mucho futuro a largo plazo.



La ln no es ninguna esperanza. Que no os engañen otra vez como hicieron con sw. Ln tiene un uso muy específico como pueden ser los exchanges, pero no vale para resolver el tema de la escalabilidad. Eso suponiendo que sean capaces de enrutar las tx, que está por ver. Y por ahora no está ni en estado alfa. Y si le sumas la blockchain saturada y sin visos de mejorar, sino todo lo contrario tienes para lo que va a valer btc, para nada y su valor lo reflejará.


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

Y la mempool petada y la dificultad aumenta el lunes por lo menos un 15%. Btc tiene ahora sobre el 90% del hashrate y va como el puto culo, pués imaginaros como va a ir a partir del lunes. Que disfruteís de vuestra reserva de valor.:XX:


----------



## digipl (14 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Aún diréis que no compro bitcoins. Ayer mismo tuve que comprarlos por cojones porque no me quedó más remedio, me deshice de ellos rápidamente, es una tecnología obsoleta :-D...



Pero compras la mierda de IOTA que va como el culo.

Vete a engañar a otros. Como dijiste en el hilo de IOTA llegaste tarde al Bitcoin y a Ethereum y buscar forrarte con cualquier otra cosa. 

Tus post aquí no son mas que pataletas de crio envidioso.


----------



## tastas (14 Dic 2017)

Bisq con spreads negativos, y el volumen sigue arriba pese a las tasas de minado que hasta han hecho que bastantes transacciones tuvieran problemas por falta de confirmaciones en el lado btc.
Como las API se pongan en marcha el salto va a ser muy importante.
Ah, y uno ha puesto una orden en Ghana.

Taptap


----------



## Emeregildo (14 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> La ln no es ninguna esperanza. Que no os engañen otra vez como hicieron con sw. Ln tiene un uso muy específico como pueden ser los exchanges, pero no vale para resolver el tema de la escalabilidad. Eso suponiendo que sean capaces de enrutar las tx, que está por ver. Y por ahora no está ni en estado alfa. Y si le sumas la blockchain saturada y sin visos de mejorar, sino todo lo contrario tienes para lo que va a valer btc, para nada y su valor lo reflejará.



La idea de LN me gusta. Me parece un avance importantisimo y original que puede crear una capa de transacciones instantánea encima de la red. 

Ahora bien, si me preguntas. Va a funcionar? Va a conseguir desatascar la red y acercar otra vez a Bitcoin a lo que siempre ha sido? Pues no tengo ni idea. Y creo que aquí nadie sabe si va a funcionar o no porque es la primera vez que se implementa esto. Por ello le quiero dar el beneficio de la duda y ver como se desarrolla.

Desde luego ahora mismo se necesitan soluciones a corto plazo y efectivas. No más parches. Se necesita aumentar la escalabilidad mínimo un 400% no un mísero 4% que es lo que nos ha proporcionado segwit hasta ahora. 

Ojo, y son críticas de un poseedor de bastantes bitcoins. Pero no se puede dar la espalda a los problemas y hacer como si no existieran porque existen.


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

Las comisiones de btc se duplican cada 3 meses. Muy viable. Y aquí los cantamañanas hablando de la ln. Dentro de un año lo normal van a ser 30-50$ por tx.
Bitcoin Transaction Fees Keep Doubling Nearly Every Three Months


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Dic 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Desde luego ahora mismo se necesitan soluciones a corto plazo y efectivas. No más parches. Se necesita aumentar la escalabilidad mínimo un 400% no un mísero 4% que es lo que nos ha proporcionado segwit hasta ahora.




La finalidad de Segwit nunca fue la de aumentar la escalabilidad por si solo. Segwit era necesario para poder implementar otras capas encima de bitcoin, como por ejemplo LN. Sin SW eso no seria posible.


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

Otro abducido que no sabe que la ln se puede implementar en bch. Lo de la sw lo metieron por otros motivos como permitir el doble gasto.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 15:49 ----------




Emeregildo dijo:


> La idea de LN me gusta. Me parece un avance importantisimo y original que puede crear una capa de transacciones instantánea encima de la red.
> 
> Ahora bien, si me preguntas. Va a funcionar? Va a conseguir desatascar la red y acercar otra vez a Bitcoin a lo que siempre ha sido? Pues no tengo ni idea. Y creo que aquí nadie sabe si va a funcionar o no porque es la primera vez que se implementa esto. Por ello le quiero dar el beneficio de la duda y ver como se desarrolla.
> 
> ...



No se que idea tienes tu de la ln, pero lo puedes imaginar como una tarjeta prepago. Y el beneficio de la duda se da cuando lo que planteas tiene visos de ser viable. No es el caso de la ln, que se sabe, no es una opinión que no va a poder enrutar las tx como la red crezca. No puede funcionar con la blockchain saturada y eso no se arregla sin aumentar el tamaño del bloque y no es una solución que resuelva la escalabilidad en general, sino que solo aporta una solucción a casos espécificos. 
La escalabilidad ya se ha aumentado un 800% en bch, y en mayo estará en un 3200% de la capacidad de btc. No es eso lo que pides? Pues ya sabes.


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2017)

Pero todavía puede hacer mucho dinero el BTC, claro...


----------



## easyridergs (14 Dic 2017)

No hace falta ser muy listo para saber que LN es una chapuza que lo que va conseguir es colapsar más el blockchain. El cuello de botella es el blockchain, sino se arregla eso el LN es una mierda.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 15:58 ----------




digipl dijo:


> Pero compras la mierda de IOTA que va como el culo.
> 
> Vete a engañar a otros. Como dijiste en el hilo de IOTA llegaste tarde al Bitcoin y a Ethereum y buscar forrarte con cualquier otra cosa.
> 
> Tus post aquí no son mas que pataletas de crio envidioso.



No tienes NPI de lo que es blockchain ni tangle, eso sí, de especular si sabes.


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> No hace falta ser muy listo para saber que LN es una chapuza que lo que va conseguir es colapsar más el blockchain. El cuello de botella es el blockchain, sino se arregla eso el LN es una mierda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 15:58 ----------
> 
> No tienes NPI de lo que es blockchain ni tangle, eso sí, de especular si sabes.



Y desde luego no va a reducir los fees, más bien lo contrario. La ln tiene tantas pegas de todo tipo que ya sabes que es puro humo como lo fue sw. Estos hijos de puta de core están ganando tiempo, pero no se con que objetivo, pero que es malo para bitcoin, fijo.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 16:15 ----------

Teneís otra ocasión cojonuda para deshaceros de vustros btc burbujeados por bitcoin cash antes del siguiente cambio de dificultad del lunes que va a dejar la blockchain muerta, y que va a hacer que la siguiente noticia que salga en la tele de bitcoin sean las comisiones de 100€.


----------



## SOY (14 Dic 2017)

El bitcoin se hunde. Vended ya!






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tastas (14 Dic 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Va a funcionar? Va a conseguir desatascar la red y acercar otra vez a Bitcoin a lo que siempre ha sido?



Bitcoin sigue funcionando como el primer día. El espacio en la cadena de bloques tiene un precio. Siempre lo ha tenido y dependía de una subasta. Antes podía ser de 0. A medida que el interés en escribir en la cadena aumenta, aumenta también el precio. Podría bajar a 0 de nuevo si el interés en escribir en la cadena baja.
Yo ya estoy tomando medidas por si los precios no bajan y estoy preparando el wallet LTC en Android. Además de utilizar segwit lo que me permite hacer lo mismo pero a un precio más barato que al otro 90% de las transacciones.

Taptap


----------



## Emeregildo (14 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Bitcoin sigue funcionando como el primer día. El espacio en la cadena de bloques tiene un precio. Siempre lo ha tenido y dependía de una subasta. Antes podía ser de 0. A medida que el interés en escribir en la cadena aumenta, aumenta también el precio. Podría bajar a 0 de nuevo si el interés en escribir en la cadena baja.
> Yo ya estoy tomando medidas por si los precios no bajan y estoy preparando el wallet LTC en Android. Además de utilizar segwit lo que me permite hacer lo mismo pero a un precio más barato que al otro 90% de las transacciones.
> 
> Taptap



Bitcoin funciona como el primer día. Si y no a la vez. Sigue funcionando pero a base de utilizar unas comisiones altísimas y unos tiempos de espera de días. 

Es decir, estamos intentando expandir esta nueva tecnología como algo revolucionario y que nos permitirá transacciones baratas, instantáneas y seguras y tenemos ahora mismo un sistema que es más caro y más lento que cualquier banco. Todas esas justificaciones son rotodosianas. Es decir si yo como usuario de bitcoin quiero enviar una transferencia ahora mismo tengo básicamente 4 opciones. 

1. Pagar entre 5 y 10 dólares por transacción

2. Hacer la transferencia con una fee baja y esperar días a ver si se confirma. 

3. Esperar días o semanas a que la mempool se vacíe y haya suficiente espacio para poder meter una transacción a una fee razonable. 

4. Usar otra altcoin. 

Y por si fuera poco me estás diciendo que la solución al problema es usar Litecoin!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Dic 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Soy muy atrevido. Un supuesto.
> 
> Los impuestos en Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Nadie utilizaría de forma voluntaria esa sidechain. Incluso, en el caso de utilizarla, lo harían con el dinero justo y necesario que quisieran blanquear de cara a Montoro. El resto lo tendrían a buen recaudo y protegido por las cualidades de Bitcoin


----------



## tastas (14 Dic 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Bitcoin funciona como el primer día. Si y no a la vez. Sigue funcionando pero a base de utilizar unas comisiones altísimas y unos tiempos de espera de días.
> 
> Es decir, estamos intentando expandir esta nueva tecnología como algo revolucionario y que nos permitirá transacciones baratas, instantáneas y seguras y tenemos ahora mismo un sistema que es más caro y más lento que cualquier banco. Todas esas justificaciones son rotodosianas. Es decir si yo como usuario de bitcoin quiero enviar una transferencia ahora mismo tengo básicamente 4 opciones.
> 
> ...



La solución es ln y sidechains. El apaño temporal, LTC.

PD: También está la opción de opendime para transacciones cara a cara. No creo que en este año salga rentable usarlo pero podría llegar a serlo un día, especialmente si baja el precio del cacharro.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Dic 2017)

Si tarda mucho y las comisiones son altas es porque hay MUCHA gente interesada en usarlo. Lo preocupante seria que no lo usara ni dios como es el caso de bcash y otras shits. 

Si cualquiera de esas otras shitcoins tuviera el uso que tiene bitcoin serian igual de caras y lentas. La unica que innova en ese sentido es Bitcoin a medida que va abriendo camino. A ver cuanto tardan en copiar la LN.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Dic 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> El tema de las fees se está convirtiendo en algo inaceptable. Se ha ido dando patadas hacia adelante al asunto hasta llegar a esta situación. El segwit no está sirviendo para bajar las comisiones. Están más altas que nunca. Y la lighting network es la última esperanza a la que nos aferramos los bitcoñeros. Si no sale rápido y no funciona como se espera aquí uno que va a empezar a buscar soluciones porque es evidente que una moneda que no se puede usar sin ser atracado a comisiones no tiene mucho futuro a largo plazo.



Tú la sigues viendo como moneda y, a lo mejor, la gente está utilizando Bitcoin para cosas de malor valor añadido. No te quejes porque, cuando entraste, estaba bien clarito que los usuarios competíamos entre nosotros por acceder a la cadena de bloques.

Igual que, a lo mejor (es un suponer), respiraste aliviado cuando el uso que le daba satoshidice a la cadena de bloques se vió desplazado por usos de mayor valor añadido, ahora te toca asumir que el mercado está ahí para, si se tercia, hacerte a ti lo mismo.

En Bitcoin hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 17:50 ----------




digipl dijo:


> Pero compras la mierda de IOTA que va como el culo.
> 
> Vete a engañar a otros. Como dijiste en el hilo de IOTA llegaste tarde al Bitcoin y a Ethereum y buscar forrarte con cualquier otra cosa.
> 
> Tus post aquí no son mas que pataletas de crio envidioso.



Hay que tener cuidado con los estafadores, tanto en este hilo, como en los otros.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 17:54 ----------




Emeregildo dijo:


> La idea de LN me gusta. Me parece un avance importantisimo y original que puede crear una capa de transacciones instantánea encima de la red.
> 
> Ahora bien, si me preguntas. Va a funcionar? Va a conseguir desatascar la red y acercar otra vez a Bitcoin a lo que siempre ha sido?



¿Desatascar? ¿Dónde ves tú el atasco en Bitcoin? Los bloques siguen saliendo puntualmente cada diez minutos, exactamente igual que hq hecho siempre.

El problema es que, por mucho que os joda que os lo repita, y con todo el tiempo que lleváis aquí, muy poquitos llegáis a comprender realmente qué es Bitcoin.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 17:56 ----------




keinur dijo:


> “Is the fate of banks that they will eventually disappear? Yes. The answer is yes. Does it need to happen tomorrow? And do we need to do it through Bitcoin? That’s a question mark.”



¿Va en serio que estas palabras las ha dicho Netanyahu?

Si es cierto, es un "You Win" de libro. Madre mía.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 17:58 ----------




Emeregildo dijo:


> Bitcoin funciona como el primer día. Si y no a la vez. Sigue funcionando pero a base de utilizar unas comisiones altísimas y unos tiempos de espera de días.
> 
> Es decir, estamos intentando expandir esta nueva tecnología como algo revolucionario y que nos permitirá transacciones baratas, instantáneas y seguras y tenemos ahora mismo un sistema que es más caro y más lento que cualquier banco. Todas esas justificaciones son rotodosianas. Es decir si yo como usuario de bitcoin quiero enviar una transferencia ahora mismo tengo básicamente 4 opciones.
> 
> ...



Demuestras no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablas. ¿Quieres usar dinero barato? Siempre ha estado Paypal ahí parq ti


----------



## tastas (14 Dic 2017)

SegWit Charts

Qué pasa, que el 90% de las transacciones vienen de bitpay, coinbase y exchanges retrasados? Es inexplicable que en esta situación, en vez de aumentar el uso de Segwit, disminuya.
Parece que haya fans de pagar comisiones a los mineros.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Dic 2017)

Vaya pajas mentales os haceis con los tether. Si la gente compra tether al emisor no le queda mas remedio que emitir mas para poder mantener el precio en $1. Si no emitieran mas el precio subiria de $1

¿ Y por que la gente compra mas tether ? Pues sencillamente porque bitcoin esta subiendo (y las otras cryptos tambien respecto al $) Hace 1 año alguien vendia un bitcoin por teth y eran suficientes menos de 1000, ahora hacen falta 16k

Si fuera al reves, como algunos insinuan por aqui, con que estan emitiendo teth para comprar bitcoin y asi subir el precio de este ultimo, no se podria mantener el precio del teth a $1


----------



## tixel (14 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Bitcoin sigue funcionando como el primer día. El espacio en la cadena de bloques tiene un precio. Siempre lo ha tenido y dependía de una subasta. Antes podía ser de 0. A medida que el interés en escribir en la cadena aumenta, aumenta también el precio. Podría bajar a 0 de nuevo si el interés en escribir en la cadena baja.
> Yo ya estoy tomando medidas por si los precios no bajan y estoy preparando el wallet LTC en Android. Además de utilizar segwit lo que me permite hacer lo mismo pero a un precio más barato que al otro 90% de las transacciones.
> 
> Taptap



Este es el ejemplo perfecto de lo que se llama lavado de cerebro. Si lo tiene, que no está claro.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 18:34 ----------




Emeregildo dijo:


> Bitcoin funciona como el primer día. Si y no a la vez. Sigue funcionando pero a base de utilizar unas comisiones altísimas y unos tiempos de espera de días.
> 
> Es decir, estamos intentando expandir esta nueva tecnología como algo revolucionario y que nos permitirá transacciones baratas, instantáneas y seguras y tenemos ahora mismo un sistema que es más caro y más lento que cualquier banco. Todas esas justificaciones son rotodosianas. Es decir si yo como usuario de bitcoin quiero enviar una transferencia ahora mismo tengo básicamente 4 opciones.
> 
> ...



Es la solucción que también dan los de core, y todos estos adducidos como al que constestas repiten como loritos. Dan autentica pena. Y este hilo está lleno.
Justifican lo injustificable, como hacía Rato con la burbuja inmobiliaria, si los pisos cuestan tanto es porque la gente está dispuesta a pagarlo. Así de pateticos y de nivel tienen.
Hacedles caso, ya vereís que bien os va a ir.


----------



## siei (14 Dic 2017)

Últimamente kraken me funciona FATAL, he perdido mucho dinero porque no me puedo meter y comprar o vender cuando quiero.. a alguien más le pasa?
Me meteré en otro, qué es más recomendable Poloniex o Bittrex?


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

siei dijo:


> Últimamente kraken me funciona FATAL, he perdido mucho dinero porque no me puedo meter y comprar o vender cuando quiero.. a alguien más le pasa?
> Me meteré en otro, qué es más recomendable Poloniex o Bittrex?



si, es como burbuja, de vez en cuando sale el mensaje 502 ese de los cojones.


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> 180 millones de USDT imprimidos por Tether en als últimas 24h. El último paquete, de nada menos que 55 millones. Ya hay casi mil millones de Tethers en circulación.



A parte del comentario de ninfireblade
Fíajte que en un mes el marketcap del "mundo cripto" ha pasado de 200.000 millones a 500.000 millones. Con subidas muy fuertes en los últimos días de algunas alts...


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

veo al bitcoin parado desde los putos futuros......


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> veo al bitcoin parado desde los putos futuros......



Pues para inicio de semana vienen los "gordos", los del cme, quizá sea por eso


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ojo a los judem:
> 
> *Israeli PM: Bitcoin Could Replace Banks*
> 
> :o



pero es que no sabes que esta la version en español? 

Primer Ministro israelí: Bitcoin podría reemplazar a los bancos

*Primer Ministro israelí: Bitcoin podría reemplazar a los bancos
*

En un video publicado el martes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjDN-W5-Mmg

el primer ministro israelí, Benjamin Netanyahu, afirmó que la operación de los bancos tradicionales eventualmente se volverá obsoleta y podría ser reemplazada por Bitcoin. Él basó su afirmación en la naturaleza sin confianza de la tecnología Blockchain y en el continuo y notable crecimiento de Bitcoin este año.

En el video, Netanyahu afirmó con confianza que los bancos eventualmente se volverán obsoletos y serán reemplazados, aunque cuándo y por qué queda exactamente por ver:

*"¿Es el destino de los bancos que eventualmente desaparecerán? Sí. La respuesta es sí. ¿Tiene que suceder mañana? ¿Y tenemos que hacerlo a través de Bitcoin? Eso es un signo de interrogación."*

El jefe del Estado israelí* también habló sobre el papel de los bancos, y explicó que fueron creados y continúan existiendo para garantizar que las transacciones entre dos partes sean válidas y seguras. Los bancos, sin mencionar a los gobiernos, continúan controlando cómo se gasta el dinero y continúan beneficiándose de ese control, a costa de las partes en la transacción.*

Blockchain, la tecnología subyacente de la criptomoneda, hace posible que las personas realicen transacciones directamente. La tecnología descentralizada en sí misma, en lugar de una institución centralizada, garantiza que las transacciones entre personas sean válidas y seguras.

*Netanyahu reconoce la importancia de Bitcoin*
"La verdad detrás de lo que acabo de decir es lo que está impulsando Bitcoin hacia arriba."

Sin embargo, el primer ministro también expresó dudas sobre la capacidad de Bitcoin para seguir creciendo a un ritmo tan asombroso, declarando:

"No hay nada como esto, que seguirá aumentando a este ritmo, no puede suceder."


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues para inicio de semana vienen los "gordos", los del cme, quizá sea por eso



Lo mismo paso la semana pasada, fue bajando ligeramente durante días hasta los 14k y a las 12 am del domingo y lunes alto a los 17k.

Es de esperar que ocurra lo mismo, aunque la subida pienso que será más gorda.

Semana pasada 1 futuro= 1 btc
Lunes q viene 1 futuro= 5 btc
Suma que la noticia salió en toooodos los medios económicos tradicionales.


----------



## siei (14 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> si, es como burbuja, de vez en cuando sale el mensaje 502 ese de los cojones.



Mucho peor que burbuja :abajo: kraken hoy me esta desesperando mucho mucho mucho


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Cada USDT que hay en el mercado es un USD *real *menos disponible en el mercado.
> 
> Si al que vende BTC (u otra cripto) le dan USDT en vez de USD, y las condiciones de uso de Tether especifican que no son redimibles en USD reales, lo que tenemos es que se está sosteniendo parte de la cotización de las criptos con dólares falsos.
> 
> ...



No hombre no, no seamos estrechos de miras
El crecimiento del marketcap está producido por el aumento de la cotización de las criptomonedas que lo componen, por tanto, un ejemplo práctico y siguiendo con Barrio Sésamo

Si en Agosto tenía 100 Ripple que quiero vender por usdT, cuántos UsdT son necesarios?
0.20$ x 100 = 20 Tether
Pero, si en Diciembre, tengo 100 Ripple que quiero vender por usdT, cuántos UsdT son necesarios?
0.80$ x 100 = 80 Tether
Si amplificamos ésto, no a un pequeño ejemplo si no a miles de usuarios y criptomonedas, donde las cotizaciones han crecido x3 x4 x5 (y con ello el marketcap)... los tokens usdT para cubrir a los usuarios que suelen utilizarlo también necesita crecer proporcionalmente


----------



## Claudius (14 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> SegWit Charts
> 
> Qué pasa, que el 90% de las transacciones vienen de bitpay, coinbase y exchanges retrasados? Es inexplicable que en esta situación, en vez de aumentar el uso de Segwit, disminuya.
> Parece que haya fans de pagar comisiones a los mineros.



En su día ya expliqué lo que podría ocurrir, la hemeroteca, la maldita hemeroteca.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

teneis alguno una dire personalizada?

Personaliza tu dirección Bitcoin

es seguro este programa imagino...


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> La cuestión es: esos Tether que se están creando, ¿realmente tienen respaldo? ¿Realmente hay alguien que está cambiando USD reales por Tether? ¿Qué sentido tiene hacer eso?



Yo entiendo que su respaldo es la demanda y la confianza

Que yo sepa no se cambian usd reales por tether. Por que esa no es su utilidad, que pasa por ser un "token" para salir del mercado en un momento dado, por ejemplo, si crees que va a caer un poco btc, para volver a comprar más abajo... vendes btc por tether y luego gastas los tether por "más bitcoin" por que su precio es más bajo

Si nos fijamos los exchanges en los que se maneja tether (usdT) es en su mayoría los exchange que NO trabajan con fiat


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No hombre no, no seamos estrechos de miras
> El crecimiento del marketcap está producido por el aumento de la cotización de las criptomonedas que lo componen, por tanto, un ejemplo práctico y siguiendo con Barrio Sésamo
> 
> Si en Agosto tenía 100 Ripple que quiero vender por usdT, cuántos UsdT son necesarios?
> ...



Muy bien razonado, ahora a ver si puedes responder la cuestión que hice en su día y nadie supo explicar en reddit:

Que sucede con la masa monetaria USDT si bajase por ejemplo BTC & alts respaldadas por USDT un 50% 

¿se destruiría?

La respuesta ya te la digo yo:

No, no se destruiría, por el contrario, se usaría para alimentar de nuevo la subida, o simplemente apuntalar esas coins y evitar que bajasen al abismo.

Por lo tanto USDT no es en si una moneda, es el puntal de todo un sistema, del que desconozco su posible desenlace, pues en la ecuación del mismo no hay cabida para las bajadas grandes durante un tiempo prolongado.

Un saludo


----------



## asilei (14 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> pero es que no sabes que esta la version en español?
> 
> Primer Ministro israelí: Bitcoin podría reemplazar a los bancos
> 
> ...



Esta muy bien, pero tenemos que aprender que los politicos y las elites globales en general son unos ignorantes absolutos. Solo son expertos en medrar entre la manada, dar prebendas y colocar a los ‘leales’.


----------



## Emeregildo (14 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tú la sigues viendo como moneda y, a lo mejor, la gente está utilizando Bitcoin para cosas de malor valor añadido. No te quejes porque, cuando entraste, estaba bien clarito que los usuarios competíamos entre nosotros por acceder a la cadena de bloques.
> 
> Sinceramente Mojón. Tengo un gran respeto por tí como forero por todo lo que he leído y aprendido pero este me parece un argumento muy muy débil y no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> ...



¿En serio me acabas de decir que use Paypal?  ::::::


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Muy bien razonado, ahora a ver si puedes responder la cuestión que hice en su día y nadie supo explicar en reddit:
> 
> Que sucede con la masa monetaria USDT si bajase por ejemplo BTC & alts respaldadas por USDT un 50%
> 
> ...



Para empezar en cierto modo tú te respondes... si tether sirve para impedir que caiga fuertemente, por qué iba a hacerlo?

Antes de existir Tether qué es lo que hacíamos? si el exchange no tenía cambio a fiat y querías vender? no te quedaba otra que pasarlo a un exchange con fiat y allí vender, y luego si acaso al "banco"... con los problemas que trae eso de cara a montoro... Entonces vemos ya la "utilidad" del token tether?... que es muy poderoso? sí, seguramente, aun asumiendo que no hagan trampas y que los token emitidos respondan puramente a la demanda, es poderoso, y por eso la gente lo usa

Pero detrás de una operación por tether, hay alguien que tiene una cripto por la que ha pagado "x"... y si ese usuario decide vender su criptomoneda por tether es SU decisión... por que bien podría, si no se fiara del token, enviar su cripto al exchange que permite fiat. Ese usuario se fía de vender por Tether, igual que otros se fían de comprar "x" alt-coin....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Dic 2017)

@Emeregildo.

No pienso volver a repetir argumentos contigo que he repetido a otros foreros, como por ejemplo zz00zz, tixel, keinur, etc. Porque me tenéis hasta los cojones de que siempre os ncuentre en la misma actitud. Al principio "jiji, jaja, qué guay todo, me encanta esta nueva tecnología incipiente" pero luego a medida que vais descubriendo las shitcoins, cuando os metéis avaricosamente hasta las trancas en esas estafas y os empiezan a cantar las verdades de la barquera, o cuando os empieza a tocar rascaros el bolsillo y competir por el espacio con el resto de usuarios, entonces os desnortáis y arremetéis contra Bitcoin.

No. Bitcoin no es dinero, te pongas como te pongas. Bitcoin es...otra cosa. Que tú lo hayas estado usando como dinero hasta ahora, sobretodo como "pocket money", es sólo un uso más de todos los posibles que tiene, y no tiene por qué ser el más valioso.

Si ahora mismo el resto de usuarios ha encontrado usos mas valiosos para Bitcoin que el pocket money, pues tú tienes que asumirlo y adaptarte.

¿Quieres dinero electrónico barato? Pues te toca utilizar paypal.

Mi nodo ha sabido adaptarse perfectamente a esta evolución. Ahora te toca adaptarte a ti.

Mi nodo funcionaba perfectamente igual ahora que cuando, cada diez minutos, surgía un bloque repleto de transacciones con 0$ de comisión de satoshidice.

¿Dónde estaban tus quejas entonces? Satoshidice no era un uso monetario de la red pero, como atraía a nuevos usuarios y eso a ti te favorecía sin suponerte un sobrecoste en comisiones, pues miel sobre hojuelas, ¿no?.

Pero claro, ahora Satoshidice ya no está, ese uso (repito, uso no monetario) fue sustituido por otros usos de mayor valor, las comisiones fueron subiendo y a ti te dio igual porque estabas incrementando tu patrimonio.

¿Y ahora que Bitcoin se ha multiplicado x200, resulta que queremos disfrutar de esa cotización, debida fundamentalmente al aluvión de nuevos usuarios con nuevas ideas, pero imponerles nuestros usos antiguos?

No emeregildo, no. Eso es hipocresía. No podemos ir lloriqueando por las esquinas cuando llegan nuevos usuarios y hacen usos distintos de Bitcoin porque, precísamente, fuimos nosotros los que, por nuestro uso, desplazamos de la red a otras aplicaciones anteriores como Satoshidice y le jodimos los beneficios a su desarrollador.

No podemos ser hipócritas con algo tan importante.

BITCOIN NO ES DINERO. Por mucho que Satoshi cometiese el tremendo error de llamarlo así en el título del paper. Bitcoin es mucho más que dinero.


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

Barcos y putas para todos 

Coinbase 2018 Super Bowl Commercial
Coinbase Super Bowl 2018 Commercial - YouTube


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Dic 2017)

A ver, no quiero parecer un puñetero déspota hablando (cómo suelo expresarme normalmente), pero es que me saca de quicio cuando venís con la cancioncita de que el uso que le estamos dando todos a Bitcoin (las altas comisiones que estamos poniendo) está impidiendo que pueda utilizarse como moneda.

¿Y cuando nuestro propio uso desplazó al uso que otros estaban haciendo de la red en ese momento, qué?

Cuando yo entré, había gente utilizando Bitcoin para organizar juegos de azar (SatoshiDice), luego hubo otros que querían pegar mensajes en la cadena de bloques (CryotoGraffitti), también había gente que hacía trabajos chorras como resolver captchas a cambio de centimillos o incluso pedigüeños que recogían céntimos de bitcoins en faucets y que luego reunían en una única transacción sin aoenas transacciones

Pues bien, el propio uso que nosotros hicimos de la red ha tenido como consecuencia el que estos ejemplos ya hayan pasado a estar en desuso.

Sin embargo, ahora que el uso que le dábamos de "pocket money", también está empezando a caer en desuso, nos rasgamos las vestiduras y pretendemos exigir a los nuevos usuarios "que se respete no se qué visión original de Satoshi" o nos atrevemos a decir que Bitcoin "ya no sirve porque ha perdido la función que tenía como dinero".

Eso es muy hipócrita.


----------



## sirpask (14 Dic 2017)

Ademas que por mucho que lo intenten BTC ya va varios pasos por delante que el resto de shitcoins.
Imaginemos que LTC se lleva muchas transacciones que antes se hacían con btc, pues cuando se colapse esa cripto, LTC tendrá que pensar una forma de Escalar... y la forma mas facil y rápida es hacer la tontería de ampliar el tamaño de bloque.

Pero en ese momento ya se estaría perdiendo el sentido Ciberpunk de la Blockchain y BTC ya habra escalado.

Por lo tanto paciencia, ahora mismo el Bitcoin como reserva de valor para ahorrar, Litecoin para hacer transacciones y NXT/Ardor para invertir por que es un gran proyecto.

Y vale, Dash y Moneo tienen muy buena pinta, peronno tengo tiempo para estudiarlas a fondo. Asi que, lo dejo para otras personas.

Y poco mas... el resto es humo, humo y humo.... ETH incluido.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 23:47 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Barcos y putas para todos
> 
> Coinbase 2018 Super Bowl Commercial
> Coinbase Super Bowl 2018 Commercial - YouTube



Puto bitcoñero...¿será el?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¿No es orgásmico ver cómo Bitcoin ha puesto en evidencia la impotencia de los estados?
> 
> Si yo me inventara una nueva moneda y me pusiera a imprimirla en mi casa, en muchos países acabaría en la cárcel en poco tiempo.
> 
> ...



Buenas Blue, seguramente ya te lo habrán preguntado pero, ¿como se vive siendo millonario gracias al BTC?

¿Se aburre uno más? ¿Se haya la paz espiritual al conseguir la ansiada libertad financiera? ¿ O uno sigue empeñado en seguir ganando y ganando?

Si te hubiese hecho caso hace 1 año hoy no sería millonario pero sí mucho más rico, estuve a 1 click de comprar BTC a 700.

He de decir que sí he ganado algo con otras alts (más de 15 de ellas), pero ni un 30% de lo que hubiera ganado si solo me hubiese limitado a comprar BTC.

(Que conste que este NO es un post sarcástico, sino más bien como un post de envidia sana 

Agradecería también comentarios de foreros que intuyo que superan 0 están en las 7 u 8 cifras (Bitcoñero, Sr. Mojón, remonster, etc..)


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Barcos y putas para todos
> 
> Coinbase 2018 Super Bowl Commercial
> Coinbase Super Bowl 2018 Commercial - YouTube



ahi las llevas...

Coinbase Super Bowl 2018 Commercial - YouTube

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 01:06 ----------

que bueno el anuncio de coinbase...jajajaja


----------



## sirpask (15 Dic 2017)

#13Dic Fue el vicepresidente senior de @eBay, Scott Cutler, quien dijo que la empresa está”considerando seriamente” aceptar #bitcoin, pero que “todavía no lo hemos logrado” ⬇
https://twitter.com/CriptoNoticias/status/940981593879076869

y me pregunto yo...¿pondriais en un portal de estos tipo Amazon o Ebay precios en BTC variables en tiempo real referenciados al dolar según un exchange? o como calcularíais los precios de las cosas?


----------



## Edu.R (15 Dic 2017)

Entiendo que igual que si compras desde España en Libras. Es verdad que el valor de BTC es muy volátil, pero se puede hacer.

Incluso para favorecer su uso, se puede poner un valor algo inferior. Hay en paises que alomejor el €uro no es la moneda de curso oficial, pero te dejan pagar en €uros. Eso si, pagas bastante más.


----------



## barborico (15 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Hoy habrá cisne negro con la votación de la ley esa en USA



Entro, me como el owned y me voy


----------



## tixel (15 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya, parece que algunos en /r/bitcoin empiezan a preguntarse cosas... más vale tarde que nunca.
> 
> *How much longer are we going to pretend we don't have an issue? : Bitcoin*



Si en BTC los únicos que van a quedar son los 4 pringaos de este hilo. En shapeshift otra vez el cambio más hecho fue btc->bch


----------



## vpsn (15 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Qué cagada el anuncio de Coinbase... vender al cliente potencial un pelotazo para hacerse rico no me parece lo más ético, ni lo mejor para la imagen de Bitcoin.
> 
> Aunque reconozco que será muy efectivo...



Es a lo que se ha reducido el mundo, si no tienes para yates y putas es que eres un muerto de hambre. 

Bitcoin te da la oportunidad de ser un hombre de bien. Un hombre de bien es alguien que tiene un yate y lo rebienta de putas.


----------



## tixel (15 Dic 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> ¿En serio me acabas de decir que use Paypal?  ::::::



Poco a poco todos estos se acabaran desenmascarando. Esta claro que los argumentos que dan son de auténtico cabeza lavada, porque lo de que se utiliza el btc para cosas de mayor valor añadido que su uso como dinero es de nota. Y el resto igual.
De Btc no tienen nada para defenderlo salvo el interes personal, que por lo visto es lo único que les interesa aquí a la mayoría.
Pero poco a poco la gente va despertando y a los que no despierten ya lo harán pero a lo mejor de mala manera.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 09:19 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> @Emeregildo.
> 
> No pienso volver a repetir argumentos contigo que he repetido a otros foreros, como por ejemplo zz00zz, tixel, keinur, etc. Porque me tenéis hasta los cojones de que siempre os ncuentre en la misma actitud. Al principio "jiji, jaja, qué guay todo, me encanta esta nueva tecnología incipiente" pero luego a medida que vais descubriendo las shitcoins, cuando os metéis avaricosamente hasta las trancas en esas estafas y os empiezan a cantar las verdades de la barquera, o cuando os empieza a tocar rascaros el bolsillo y competir por el espacio con el resto de usuarios, entonces os desnortáis y arremetéis contra Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices, chalao. Que parte del titulo del whitepaper de bitcoin se te atraganta. ¿Como eres tan manipulador? Y sobre todo, cuales son esos supuestos usos de supuestamente "más valor" (menuda chorrada más gorda) para los que se utiliza bitcoin. Con que me digas solo uno me llega y si no a la cueva otra vez, que me parece que va a ser donde estes metido todo 2018.
Hacerle caso a este tío es peligroso para quien le haga caso, está tan cerrado y obsesionado que recomienda paypal antes que cualquier alt que pudiera hacer lo mismo, simplemente por el hecho de que no es btc y para el todo lo que no es btc(una puta mierda, ya lo veís todos, no es que me tengaís que hacer caso) es una shitcoin. Vosotros ya veís lo que pone y como justifica lo injustificable. Quien le haga caso que asuma.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 09:31 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A ver, no quiero parecer un puñetero déspota hablando (cómo suelo expresarme normalmente), pero es que me saca de quicio cuando venís con la cancioncita de que el uso que le estamos dando todos a Bitcoin (las altas comisiones que estamos poniendo) está impidiendo que pueda utilizarse como moneda.
> 
> ¿Y cuando nuestro propio uso desplazó al uso que otros estaban haciendo de la red en ese momento, qué?
> 
> ...



No seas manipulador. Este tío puede que este a sueldo porque si no no se puede entender que defienda lo que defiende. Si se han dejado de usar es porque no son factibles con comisiones de 15$. Y esos usos son todos monetarios, no se que coño cuentas, que yo me monte una loteria de bitcoin es un uso monetario claramente. ¿Hace falta hacerte un esquema?

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 09:32 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Ademas que por mucho que lo intenten BTC ya va varios pasos por delante que el resto de shitcoins.
> Imaginemos que LTC se lleva muchas transacciones que antes se hacían con btc, pues cuando se colapse esa cripto, LTC tendrá que pensar una forma de Escalar... y la forma mas facil y rápida es hacer la tontería de ampliar el tamaño de bloque.
> 
> Pero en ese momento ya se estaría perdiendo el sentido Ciberpunk de la Blockchain y BTC ya habra escalado.
> ...



Acordaos de lo que ponen estos ignorantes. No hay otro nombre

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 09:36 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Buenas Blue, seguramente ya te lo habrán preguntado pero, ¿como se vive siendo millonario gracias al BTC?
> 
> ¿Se aburre uno más? ¿Se haya la paz espiritual al conseguir la ansiada libertad financiera? ¿ O uno sigue empeñado en seguir ganando y ganando?
> 
> ...



Pues tienen un numerito gordo en su hoja de calculo y poco más en la espera de que btc algún día valga para algo. Pero btc nunca va a valer para nada, eso es el guión que le estan preparando, o no lo veís todos los días.
Mientras los que tenemos bch estamos esperando que ya el proximo año podamos gastar nuestros bch en mogollón de lados. Es lo que tiene una moneda que funciona como se espera funcione una moneda.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 09:38 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> ahi las llevas...
> 
> Coinbase Super Bowl 2018 Commercial - YouTube
> 
> ...



Muy ilustrativo de lo que ve la gente en btc. Un medio para montarse, y así lo venden. El sentido original de bitcoin a la mierda solo se conserva en bch. 
Dramas, veo dramas a tutiplen en no demasiado.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 09:40 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Qué cagada el anuncio de Coinbase... vender al cliente potencial un pelotazo para hacerse rico no me parece lo más ético, ni lo mejor para la imagen de Bitcoin.
> 
> Aunque reconozco que será muy efectivo...



Muy efectivo para atrapar incautos. Mientras bitcoin va por otra vía, la de bch


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Entro, me como el owned y me voy



Al final qué ha pasado con esto?

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 09:52 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Qué cagada el anuncio de Coinbase... vender al cliente potencial un pelotazo para hacerse rico no me parece lo más ético, ni lo mejor para la imagen de Bitcoin.
> 
> Aunque reconozco que será muy efectivo...



Es, literalmente, una anuncio de yates y putas. No se han calentado mucho la cabeza, no.


----------



## tixel (15 Dic 2017)

Como está la cosa que ahora los que apoyan btc quieren que suban el tamaño de bloque a 2Mb. Como pollos sin cabeza dandose ostias contra todo andan. 
Que desastre de proyecto.


----------



## tastas (15 Dic 2017)

El anuncio de Coinbase es demencial. Con la de cosas que se podrían hacer con el potencial de Coinbase.
Lo estoy viendo: Cuando volvamos a morir, en las noticias saldrá este anuncio como muestra de la avaricia bitcoinera y harán escarnio demostrando la necesidad de que nos regulen. Si además lo complementamos con la posibilidad que me viene a la mente de que Coinbase podría ser la primera empresa en la cual entre algún estado a salvar a sus desprotegidos usuarios, será la guinda.


----------



## Claudius (15 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Qué cagada el anuncio de Coinbase... vender al cliente potencial un pelotazo para hacerse rico no me parece lo más ético, ni lo mejor para la imagen de Bitcoin.
> 
> Aunque reconozco que será muy efectivo...



No les juzgues son negocios, qué puedes esperar de un 'broker' más usuarios más comisiones.


----------



## p_pin (15 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Primer fin de semana del mercado de futuros, habrá que ver cómo se juega la partida cuando los futuros pausan su cotización pero los exchanges BTC siguen abiertos... puede ser una fiesta si consiguen dejar a los banksters con el culo al aire.



A ver quien se atreve a dejar un corto abierto el fin de semana 

Y más viendo que ahora vuelve a despegar, haciendo nuevo máximo...

Si no me equivoco, además el domingo a las 00.00 horas estarán disponibles los futuros cme


----------



## michinato (15 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> El anuncio de Coinbase es demencial. Con la de cosas que se podrían hacer con el potencial de Coinbase.
> Lo estoy viendo: Cuando volvamos a morir, en las noticias saldrá este anuncio como muestra de la avaricia bitcoinera y harán escarnio demostrando la necesidad de que nos regulen. Si además lo complementamos con la posibilidad que me viene a la mente de que Coinbase podría ser la primera empresa en la cual entre algún estado a salvar a sus desprotegidos usuarios, será la guinda.




No se si lo habéis comentado, pero no es un anuncio de coinbase, es una broma. 

Alguien ha retocado un anuncio de e-trade. Este es el original:

[youtube]yZ2Fa0zVglU[/youtube]



No obstante coincido con lo que habéis comentado de que un anuncio como ese sería penoso/contraproducente.


----------



## asilei (15 Dic 2017)

Mientras tanto ATH 18.111 USD en bitfitnex
Bitfinex BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom


----------



## barborico (15 Dic 2017)

El agujero negro shitcoinil ha vuelto

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 13:07 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Aún empobreciéndome yo, os juro que deseo una caída sana de un 50% que deje unos cuantos culos en llamas y enseñe a los novatos de que va esta cosa.



Idem aquí.

Así compraría más, si no lo hago es porque ya es un 80% de mi portfolio ::


----------



## tastas (15 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> No se si lo habéis comentado, pero no es un anuncio de coinbase, es una broma.
> 
> Alguien ha retocado un anuncio de e-trade. Este es el original:
> 
> ...



Y añado: Me cago en la puta tastas contrasta mínimamente lo que ves por ahí. No sólo había visto el vídeo en burbuja.

Taptap

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 13:14 ----------




barborico dijo:


> El agujero negro shitcoinil ha vuelto
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 13:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Cuadratura del círculo: como se rebalancea una cartera con criptos, si lo que hay que hacer es hodl? Xd

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Dic 2017)

Un nuevo avance, del que ya casi ni me acordaba, y que también tenemos ya en la rampa de salida. El MAST:

The Next Step to Improve Bitcoin


----------



## tixel (15 Dic 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> El otro día me llama un viejo amigo al que le hablé de Bitcoin en 2013. Nunca le prestó demasiada atención pero el otro día me llamó casi que alterado
> 
> - "Cabrón, te estarás haciendo de oro, yo al Bitcoin llego tarde, pero he visto que hay una que se llama Litecoin que solo cuesta 200€'
> 
> ...



Pues de eso exclusivamente es de lo que vive btc. Cuando se le acabe esto...
En el reddit de bitcoin cada día más gente dandose cuenta del timo de sw, pidiendo que se incremente el tamaño a 2 mb. Pateticos los btcoñeros.
A este ritmo las comisiones se estiman en más de 250 $ dentro de un año.
No hay planes de escalar excepto ln y no funciona y aunque lo hiciera tampoco resolvería el tema.


----------



## p_pin (15 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> :



De los 12 primeros exchanges, 8 cotizan más que Bitfinex

Cotización actual:

1 Bitfinex	BTC/USD $1.084.880.000 *$17.650,00*
2 Bithumb	BTC/KRW $988.126.000 *$18.361,00*
3 Poloniex	XRP/BTC $653.871.000 *$17.914,60*
4 Bittrex	XRP/BTC $619.302.000 *$17.886,80*
5 GDAX	BTC/USD $476.950.000 $17.582,80
6 Bitstamp	BTC/USD $331.573.000 $17.534,00
7 BTCC	BTC/USD $327.610.000 *$18.100,00*
8 Binance	XRP/BTC $308.276.000 *$17.894,70*
9 bitFlyer	BTC/JPY $297.685.000 *$18.071,00*
10HitBTC	BCH/BTC $266.733.000 $17.618,00
11Bittrex	ADA/BTC $228.392.000 *$17.915,40*
12Coinone	BTC/KRW $203.209.000 *$18.401,90*


----------



## Seronoser (15 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Primer fin de semana del mercado de futuros, habrá que ver cómo se juega la partida cuando los futuros pausan su cotización pero los exchanges BTC siguen abiertos... puede ser una fiesta si consiguen dejar a los banksters con el culo al aire.



Es una de las claves, en mi opinión. Mercado abierto 24 horas vs mercado regulado de 9 a 5...no puedes ponerle puertas al campo.


----------



## tastas (15 Dic 2017)

Primera gran asociación btc y terrorismo. Tresors en furgonetas junto con el pasaporte en 3, 2...
Estado Islámico: El Estado Islámico también quiere bitcoins: Dona aquí de forma anónima y segura. Noticias de Mundo

Taptap


----------



## bavech (15 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> De los 12 primeros exchanges, 8 cotizan más que Bitfinex
> 
> Cotización actual:
> 
> ...



Me hiciste acordarme de algo que me había fijado hace tiempo, es idea mía o ¿Bitstamp siempre tiene el precio del BTC más bajo que los demás?
¿han encontrado uno más económico?


----------



## vpsn (15 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Primera gran asociación btc y terrorismo. Tresors en furgonetas junto con el pasaporte en 3, 2...
> Estado Islámico: El Estado Islámico también quiere bitcoins: Dona aquí de forma anónima y segura. Noticias de Mundo
> 
> Taptap




que todos loa criminales usan bitcoins esta clarisimo, llamense terroriatas, secuestradores, politicos, abogados o chantajistas.


----------



## sirpask (15 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Primera gran asociación btc y terrorismo. Tresors en furgonetas junto con el pasaporte en 3, 2...
> Estado Islámico: El Estado Islámico también quiere bitcoins: Dona aquí de forma anónima y segura. Noticias de Mundo
> 
> Taptap



jajaja, que mamones menudo honeypot


----------



## sirpask (15 Dic 2017)

Mierda, me ha pitado hoy un pendrive metido en el monedero en un arco de seguridad.


----------



## sirpask (15 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Estaba cantado, era pasarse a las alts o desaparecer...
> 
> BitPay Will Process Payments on Multiple Blockchains, Starting with Bitcoin Cash
> 
> Gracias Core.



De gracias Core nada, es lo planificado. Y el problema de Core es que no hay fechas.

No sabemos si las LN deberian estar antes de 2018 o no.


----------



## zz00zz (16 Dic 2017)

sr.mojón dijo:


> @emeregildo.
> 
> No pienso volver a repetir argumentos contigo que he repetido a otros foreros, como por ejemplo zz00zz, tixel, keinur, etc. Porque me tenéis hasta los cojones de que siempre os ncuentre en la misma actitud. Al principio "jiji, jaja, qué guay todo, me encanta esta nueva tecnología incipiente" pero luego a medida que vais descubriendo las shitcoins, cuando os metéis avaricosamente hasta las trancas en esas estafas y os empiezan a cantar las verdades de la barquera, o cuando os empieza a tocar rascaros el bolsillo y competir por el espacio con el resto de usuarios, entonces os desnortáis y arremetéis contra bitcoin.
> 
> ...






Tu irracional y obsesa mentalidad bitconiana va a la par con el aumento del BTC  ,
tu Owned va a ser Antologico. 


No tengo nada contra Btc solo que cada día me parece mas primitivo.

...... hasta ahora no has descubierto que btc es mas que dinero ) te quedan otros muchos mas descubrimientos que te dejaran pasmado


----------



## sirpask (16 Dic 2017)

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> De gracias Core nada, es lo planificado. Y el problema de Core es que no hay fechas.
> 
> No sabemos si las LN deberian estar antes de 2018 o no.



Esa tira es buenísima

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 09:23 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Twitter



Joder, Luke es la hostia. Es libertario recalcitrante, pero recalcitrante de los de verdad.


----------



## tixel (16 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> De gracias Core nada, es lo planificado. Y el problema de Core es que no hay fechas.
> 
> No sabemos si las LN deberian estar antes de 2018 o no.



Claro que se sabe que la ln no va a estar lista en 2018. Y no solo eso, sino que cuando esté, será como sw, no resolverá nada.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 12:06 ----------

Como los bancos compraron btc- La lighting network.l En inglés, lo siento.
How The Banks Bought Bitcoin


----------



## tastas (16 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> [/COLOR]Joder, Luke es la hostia. Es libertario recalcitrante, pero recalcitrante de los de verdad.



Pues a mí que me expliquen por qué no está de acuerdo en que los impuestos son robo y cómo se conjuga ser liberal con la obligación moral de pagar impuestos.

Twitter

Dicho esto, el twit de ver es ridículo. Luke-jr no es Core.

Taptap


----------



## remonster (16 Dic 2017)

zz00zz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 76798
> 
> 
> Tu irracional y obsesa mentalidad bitconiana va a la par con el aumento del BTC  ,
> ...



Cómo vamos con Maidsafe? ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Pues a mí que me expliquen por qué no está de acuerdo en que los impuestos son robo y cómo se conjuga ser liberal con la obligación moral de pagar impuestos.



Anda, es cierto, no me acordaba de lo de los impuestos. Ahí sí que patina. Yo supongo que al ser tan religioso, lo verá tan natural como el diezmo.

Si no recuerdo mal, me suena que también es contrario a la libertad religiosa (como casi todos los fieles). Él es de los que opina que su religión es la correcta y que debería ser impuesta a todos. :XX:


----------



## tixel (16 Dic 2017)

El precio de btc es una auténtica tomadura de pelo. Ayer lo pumpean por la cara, aún a pesar de la mempool marcando ath y las fee de 15 siendo habituales, y sin que nada haga pensar que se va a poner mejor, sino lo contrario.
Bitpay anuncia que va a soportar bch. Cada día hay por lo menos un par de noticias cojonudas para bch, que si coinbase lo va a integrar, que si bitstamp, que si sacan tarjeta de credito, que si sbi se mete, y sin embargo btc funcionando como el culo ahí sigue marcando ath.
Pero se sacan más tethers y que siga la fiesta.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 12:37 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Pues a mí que me expliquen por qué no está de acuerdo en que los impuestos son robo y cómo se conjuga ser liberal con la obligación moral de pagar impuestos.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Claro que es un desarrollador de core.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 12:39 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Anda, es cierto, no me acordaba de lo de los impuestos. Ahí sí que patina. Yo supongo que al ser tan religioso, lo verá tan natural como el diezmo.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, me suena que también es contrario a la libertad religiosa (como casi todos los fieles). Él es de los que opina que su religión es la correcta y que debería ser impuesta a todos. :XX:



En lo único que estoy de acuerdo con este hombre. Pero sería demasiado largo esto.


----------



## emvl (16 Dic 2017)

La lightning network es una mierda, es ridículo pensar que vaya a solucionar nada.
No sirve para pagos puntuales, seguirá habiendo fees enormes por abrir y cerrar canales, obligan a tener una cantidad mucho más grande de la que se va a usar bloqueada, etc..

[youtube]UYHFrf5ci_g[/youtube]

But its ok, cause we are going to the moon... :abajo:


----------



## TheRedHawk (16 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Anda, es cierto, no me acordaba de lo de los impuestos. Ahí sí que patina. *Yo supongo que al ser tan religioso, lo verá tan natural como el diezmo*.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, me suena que también es contrario a la libertad religiosa (como casi todos los fieles). Él es de los que opina que su religión es la correcta y que debería ser impuesta a todos. :XX:



Fue lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza. Ese es el motivo al 100%. Seguro. Tiene veintitantos años, casado, y con 6 hijos :: La religión le corre por las venas a fuego (sacro )

Genio y figura, eso sin duda.


----------



## tastas (16 Dic 2017)

No me veréis idolatrar lo pero por ahora en lo relativo a btc no hay que tacharle nada. Bueno sí, creo que es demasiado propenso a un cambio de los lo cual para mí es muy malo pues socava la credibilidad de btc.
Supongo que la clave de su twit es lo de que las tasas sean justas. Ahí se puede pensar en su religiosidad, si algo es bueno, justo, un buen creyente debe hacerlo como deber moral. Pero tasas justas para cada uno son las que él crea y como en principio no suele poder funcionar así, por eso los impuestos son un robo. Más o menos legítimo en función de cómo se gasten esos ingresos, pero basados en la extorsión ya que si no los pagas te vienen a cobrar por la fuerza.

Taptap


----------



## vpsn (16 Dic 2017)

Señores que nos quedamos sin volumen.


----------



## zz00zz (16 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Cómo vamos con Maidsafe? ::




Muy bien GRACIAS. 

Cada semana seguimos progresando, para los que solo ven la cotización como tu, también muy bien, gracias al constante aumento del BTC ya llevo un x80 desde la ico, viva Btc  con lo cual me siento mas que satisfecho, tu sigue con tradeo mareo.

Vosotros como siempre esperando entre otras muchas mas mejoras La lighting, cadenas laterales etc. etc. etc. lo vengo leyendo ya hace años, los desarrolladores siguen durmientes hasta que empiecen a sentirse amenazados, ya le dije a Mojón que preveo tendremos la red operativa Maidsafe antes que todas las mejoras del Btc de las cuales espero que las mineros, entidades financieras y los reguladores no las estropeen por no decir acaben haciéndolas inservibles.

A Mojón dile que deje los anacrónicos mojones en la carretera, tu toma buena nota de ello, los de Maidsafe vamos con GPS.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 14:07 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Anda, es cierto, no me acordaba de lo de los impuestos. Ahí sí que patina. Yo supongo que al ser tan religioso, lo verá tan natural como el diezmo.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, me suena que también es contrario a la libertad religiosa (como casi todos los fieles). Él es de los que opina que su religión es la correcta y que debería ser impuesta a todos. :XX:




Para el debe ser tan natural como para ti las exorbitantes fees que tan complacientemente admiras y también patinas.:X

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 14:09 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Pues a mí que me expliquen por qué no está de acuerdo en que los impuestos son robo y cómo se conjuga ser liberal con la obligación moral de pagar impuestos.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Se puede ser liberal y conjugar impuestos dignamente, solo falta entender que los impuestos sean propuestos y consensuados por los mismos que los van a pagar y no por entes CENTRALIZADOS corruptos, los contratos sirven para ello, las limosnas las quiero dar yo sin que me obliguen a ello, el bien no es por la fuerza ::


----------



## tixel (16 Dic 2017)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Fue lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza. Ese es el motivo al 100%. Seguro. Tiene veintitantos años, casado, y con 6 hijos :: La religión le corre por las venas a fuego (sacro )
> 
> Genio y figura, eso sin duda.



Algo que no vas a lograr tu en la vida. Sois subnormales, no cabe otra explicación para juzgar lo que hacen o dejan de hacer los demás y encima pretender tener algún tipo de superioridad de no se que tipo, la verdad.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 14:15 ----------




tastas dijo:


> No me veréis idolatrar lo pero por ahora en lo relativo a btc no hay que tacharle nada. Bueno sí, creo que es demasiado propenso a un cambio de los lo cual para mí es muy malo pues socava la credibilidad de btc.
> Supongo que la clave de su twit es lo de que las tasas sean justas. Ahí se puede pensar en su religiosidad, si algo es bueno, justo, un buen creyente debe hacerlo como deber moral. Pero tasas justas para cada uno son las que él crea y como en principio no suele poder funcionar así, por eso los impuestos son un robo. Más o menos legítimo en función de cómo se gasten esos ingresos, pero basados en la extorsión ya que si no los pagas te vienen a cobrar por la fuerza.
> 
> Taptap



No se que coño pueden tener las ideas religiosas, al menos las católicas con pagar impuestos. No recuerdo nada del Evangelio relativo a esto, salvo lo de a Dios lo que es de Dios y al Cesar lo que es del Cesar. Vamos que tiene que ver lo mismo que el tocino con la velocidad. Y yo en misa doy la voluntad, no como con hacienda que ya se sirven ellos. Y el diezmo (10%) se pagaba por el alquiler de las fincas y se podía pagar con especia, no tenían ni que tener dinero o oro para pagar, otra vez al contrario de hacienda donde debo pagar en lo que me digan, y consiguelos como puedas.
Pero por lo que se ve es otro tema sobre el que hablaís sin tener puta idea. Lo típico del hilo.


----------



## sirpask (16 Dic 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Señores que nos quedamos sin volumen.



No jodas, por fin baja la mempool? y las feeds... pues que bien.

Por otra parte, yo me considero cyberpunk, y no veo mal los impuestos... el problema es que de 1 euro que pagamos, 0.95€ van a bolsillos ajenos a los servicios que nos deberian ofrecer.

Nos gobierna la mafia, y con nuestros impuestos la estamos financiando.
Y eso es lo que hay que corregir.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (16 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> No jodas, por fin baja la mempool? y las feeds... pues que bien.
> 
> Por otra parte, yo me considero cyberpunk, y no veo mal los impuestos... el problema es que de 1 euro que pagamos, 0.95€ van a bolsillos ajenos a los servicios que nos deberian ofrecer.
> 
> ...



De verdad se va un 95% en impuestos?. 

Creo que exageras un poco, o era una forma de hablar no?.

De todas formas 21% iva, hasta casi 50% de irpf y no se cuantas otras mas, siguen pareciendome un abuso.

Los pagaría gustosamente (y no a regañadientes como tengo que hacer ahora, que otra no me queda), si pudiera auditar en tiempo real en que se gasta todo ese dinero, y poder comprobar que todo ese dinero redunda en la mejora del bienestar social y en el progreso de la nación, pero ver las noticias con tantos escandalos, los privilegios y la mamandurria me hacen pensar que no se mira por eso...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asilei (16 Dic 2017)

Si alguien quiere ver un buen muro, seleccionar EUR. Sobre los 17.000

https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Dic 2017)

Jolas, ¿alguien me puede decir cual es la web esa de viajes que acepta bitcoñis?, ¿te piden muchas tonterías y datos como fotos de tu cara , o de dni, etc, o es mas simple que eso?, me quiero pegar un pedazo de viaje ahora que puedo, en principio.

Gracias de antepierna.


----------



## sirpask (16 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Destinia*
> 
> :



destinia. +. 10 c


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Dic 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas, lo que quiero saber es lo que te piden mas que nada para concretar la transacción o pago, sin bitpay y esas vainas, la comisión me la pela bastante teniendo en cuenta el pastizal en que se ha convertido mi poca inversión .

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 16:09 ----------

Concreto, ¿Es obligatorio el pago mediante bitpay u otra plataforma de ese tipo??


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Dic 2017)

Hace nada estábamos con el meme de Vegeta (over 9.000) y ahora hemos duplicado esa cifra. Brutal todo esto, el 2017 ha sido el año más lucrativo del bitcoin con diferencia.


----------



## NaRNia (16 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hace nada estábamos con el meme de Vegeta (over 9.000) y ahora hemos duplicado esa cifra. Brutal todo esto, el 2017 ha sido el año más lucrativo del bitcoin con diferencia.



Ya estamos casi en 19.000. A ver si vemos los 20.000$ este fin de semana.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No piden nada, más que lo habitual cuando reservas cualquier viaje... nombre, teléfono, email, etc. Si te refieres a DNI escaneado o cosas de esas... no.
> 
> Bitpay procesa el pago desde la red Bitcoin, tu puedes usar el softrare o monedero que quieras para enviar la transacción a la dirección que te da Bitpay.



Vale, pero creo tener entendido que para ser usuario de Bitpay es cuando te piden DNI escaneado o cosas de esas que para el caso estaríamos en lo mismo.
ienso:


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Dic 2017)

CHUUUU CHUUU HIJOS DE PUTA!!!

[youtube]PQmrmVs10X8[/youtube]


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Que no tienes que ser usuario de Bitpay, solo mandar el pago a la direccion que ellos te den durante el checkout de Destinia. Ellos reconocerán el ingreso y confirmarán a Destinia el pago.
> 
> Tu los Bitcoins los puedes mandar desde el monedero que quieras, no necesitas trabajar con Bitpay para nada, eso es cosa de Destinia.
> 
> ...


----------



## sirpask (16 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> esto no es comparable a los valores de bolsa como los conocemos.
> El bitcoin es un puro acto de fe. Mientras haya una comunidad que crea en el evangelio bitcoñero la cosa seguira subiendo. Y mucho mas, esto seguro. leyendo los posts de los bitcoñeros te das cuenta de que son una autentica secta, y que van con sus bitcoños a muerte. Esa fe hara aumentar el precio del bitcoin en 100.000 mortadelos si es menester.
> Un dia el sueño se rompera por darse de cara contra la realidad, y se desvanecera todo como humo en un abriri y cerrar de ojos. El panico sera brutal y nadie tendra posibilidad de colocar sus bitcoños a nadie.
> Yo leyendo los comentarios de algunos por aqui, que supongo que son representativos de lo que piensa mucha gente metida en el bitcoin, veo que todavia mantienen esa fe inquebrantable. Y el dinero y el valor solo es una cuestion de fe. Asi que auguro todavia subidas importantes.



Quiero que todas las empresas, todos los ciudadanos y todos los organismos públicos tengan una cuenta de Bitcoin.

Quiero ver como mis impuestos salen de mi monedero, pasan por el monedero de la agencia tributaria, pasa al monedero del ministerio de hacienda, pasa al de la Consejería de Sanidad de Madrid, pasa al monedero del hospital 12 de octubre y le llega al monedero del Doctor García.

¿Te parece un puro acto de fe tener/usar la tecnología que permite esto de forma sencillla?


----------



## Tuttle (16 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> esto no es comparable a los valores de bolsa como los conocemos.
> El bitcoin es un puro acto de fe. Mientras haya una comunidad que crea en el evangelio bitcoñero la cosa seguira subiendo. Y mucho mas, esto seguro. leyendo los posts de los bitcoñeros te das cuenta de que son una autentica secta, y que van con sus bitcoños a muerte. Esa fe hara aumentar el precio del bitcoin en 100.000 mortadelos si es menester.
> Un dia el sueño se rompera por darse de cara *contra la realidad*, y se desvanecera todo como humo en un abriri y cerrar de ojos. El panico sera brutal y nadie tendra posibilidad de colocar sus bitcoños a nadie.
> Yo leyendo los comentarios de algunos por aqui, que supongo que son representativos de lo que piensa mucha gente metida en el bitcoin, veo que todavia mantienen esa fe inquebrantable. Y el dinero y el valor solo es una cuestion de fe. Asi que auguro todavia subidas importantes.



¿Que realidad? ¿Que los financieros del mundo no tienen ni puta idea de informática ya no digo de criptografía y que no están a la altura para crear productos y servicios competitivos con bitcoin y que por eso nos vamos a hacer con todo el mercado? :rolleye:


----------



## estereotipable (16 Dic 2017)

y ota cosa, ahora resulta que el estado va a aceptar un tinglado que nace del ambito privado, que han montado otros. Una infrestructura ya creada. Cuando tiene opciones de coger esas ideas y tecnologia, e irla implementando segun sus intereses y el tiempo que vaya necesitando.
Un tio inventa el fuego chascando dos piedras y el estado va a contratar a ese tio para que le encienda todos los fuegos de todos las cuevas o como va eso?

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 17:58 ----------




Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Que realidad? ¿Que los financieros del mundo no tienen ni puta idea de informática ya no digo de criptografía y que no están a la altura para crear productos y servicios competitivos con bitcoin y que por eso nos vamos a hacer con todo el mercado? :rolleye:



pero de tu de donde te sacas esas cosas? Un financiero no tendra ni idea de informatica, pero se saca los mejores informaticos del mundo con levantar dos piedras.
primero esta el poder del dinero, y luego el sistema financiero. No es dificil de entender

esta claro que lo vuestro no es racional, es de creyente. De fe en un "sistema" que parece ser Dios, que es como dios: bueno, protector, esta en todos los sitios, es transpatente, no te falla, etc, etc..


----------



## Tuttle (16 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> y ota cosa, ahora resulta que el estado va a aceptar un tinglado que nace del ambito privado, que han montado otros. Una infrestructura ya creada. Cuando tiene opciones de coger esas ideas y tecnologia, e irla implementando segun sus intereses y el tiempo que vaya necesitando.
> Un tio inventa el fuego chascando dos piedras y el estado va a contratar a ese tio para que le encienda todos los fuegos de todos las cuevas o como va eso?
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 17:58 ----------
> ...



a) No tienen dinero para pagarlos porque ya están forrados
b) No van a rebajarse a trabajar para la basura de los banqueros.


----------



## estereotipable (16 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> a) No tienen dinero para pagarlos porque ya están forrados
> b) No van a rebajarse a trabajar para la basura de los banqueros.



no me digas mas. Eres un credulo de manual. 

Creo que voy entendiendo mejor el fenomeno bitcoin gracias a vuestras aportaciones


----------



## Tuttle (16 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> esta claro que lo vuestro no es racional, es de creyente. De fe en un "sistema" que parece ser Dios, que es como dios: bueno, protector, esta en todos los sitios, es transpatente, no te falla, etc, etc..



Todo lo que tu quieras, yo me paso muchas horas al día estudiando tecnología y todas mis reflexiones están fundamentadas en conocimientos contrastados y como no el precio de mercado a día de hoy de bitcoin. ::


----------



## silverwindow (16 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Quiero que todas las empresas, todos los ciudadanos y todos los organismos públicos tengan una cuenta de Bitcoin.
> 
> Quiero ver como mis impuestos salen de mi monedero, pasan por el monedero de la agencia tributaria, pasa al monedero del ministerio de hacienda, pasa al de la Consejería de Sanidad de Madrid, pasa al monedero del hospital 12 de octubre y le llega al monedero del Doctor García.
> 
> ¿Te parece un puro acto de fe tener/usar la tecnología que permite esto de forma sencillla?




Muy bonito, pero el problema es que por una transacion te cobran 20 pavos.Quien va a usar eso?
Si ya lo se ,lightning y tal, pero hoy no, mañaanaa


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Muy bonito, pero el problema es que por una transacion te cobran 20 pavos.Quien va a usar eso?
> Si ya lo se ,lightning y tal, pero hoy no, mañaanaa



Si has multiplicado por 20 una pasta en un año, pagar 20 putos mortadelos de comisión en un pago pongamos de 400 te debería sudar las pelotas, a no ser que seas una garrapata.


----------



## estereotipable (16 Dic 2017)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si has multiplicado por 20 una pasta en un año, pagar 20 putos mortadelos de comisión en un pago pongamos de 400 te debería sudar las pelotas, a no ser que seas una garrapata.





buff, menudos argumentos. No te esta hablando del que especula con bitcoins, sino del que supuestamente los usara en el futuro ideal de moneda libre y justa que teneis los feligreses en la mente


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> buff, menudos argumentos. No te esta hablando del que especula con bitcoins, sino del que supuestamente los usara en el futuro ideal de moneda libre y justa que teneis los feligreses en la mente



De momento es lo que hay, y yo no especulo, metí una pasta y se ha reproducido como las ratas, ahora simplemente me voy a gastar algo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> pues aprovecha antes de que reviente. El que haya ganado algo con esto, que sea lo suficientemente listo de saber cuando retirarse



Bien bien, esa respuesta parece mas razonable. Supongo que todo el que se ha forrao o no tanto no está a verlas venir, estoy seguro que la mayoría están sacándole un provecho palpable pero no lo cantan como mi menda::::.

No hay que retirarse sino replegarse en parte .


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Dic 2017)

Fasttech, la web china mas fiable que conozco también acepta bitcoñi.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> pero si andan esperando a que valga un millon..::
> 
> aqui los listos son los que saben que estan en una burbuja especulativa. Como no va a hace dinero la gente con ello?? pues claro, auqnue gracias a otros que palman los ahorros de toda la vida. Inmoral, si, legal? tambien. Asi que no se puede hacer reporches.
> Yo, como en otras burbujas, si hubiera estado atento, pues mira, hubiera metido. Sabiendo a lo que juego. Perder 1000 o 2000 euros no hubiera sido una catastrofe. Si no lo hice no fue por miedo a perderlo, sino por pereza y porque no me interesan los temas economicos ( me inetersa esto del bitcoin a nivel mas bien sociologico ahora que esta propagandose)
> ¿Perder 20.000? ni de coña.



Si, yo tambien espero que llegue no a un millon, mejor a 2 , eso es compatible con ir dandote algun homenaje por el camino.

Inmoral no lo veo, a nadie le obligan a meterse, yo lo llamaría del género intrépido o tonto, si entras cuando no tienes ni pacomer.


----------



## sirpask (16 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> pero si andan esperando a que valga un millon..::
> 
> aqui los listos son los que saben que estan en una burbuja especulativa. Como no va a hace dinero la gente con ello?? pues claro, auqnue gracias a otros que palman los ahorros de toda la vida. Inmoral, si, legal? tambien. Asi que no se puede hacer reporches.
> Yo, como en otras burbujas, si hubiera estado atento, pues mira, hubiera metido. Sabiendo a lo que juego. Perder 1000 o 2000 euros no hubiera sido una catastrofe. Si no lo hice no fue por miedo a perderlo, sino por pereza y porque no me interesan los temas economicos ( me inetersa esto del bitcoin a nivel mas bien sociologico ahora que esta propagandose)
> ¿Perder 20.000? ni de coña.



Entes como tu van surgiendo cíclicamente desde los 20$. Y todos pecais de lo mismo, veis a Bitcoin como una "empresa" tipo Terra. y a bitcoin como un sello.

Hay que verlo como una parte más de la misión a Marte.


----------



## asilei (16 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> pero si andan esperando a que valga un millon..::
> 
> aqui los listos son los que saben que estan en una burbuja especulativa. Como no va a hace dinero la gente con ello?? pues claro, auqnue gracias a otros que palman los ahorros de toda la vida. Inmoral, si, legal? tambien. Asi que no se puede hacer reporches.
> Yo, como en otras burbujas, si hubiera estado atento, pues mira, hubiera metido. Sabiendo a lo que juego. Perder 1000 o 2000 euros no hubiera sido una catastrofe. Si no lo hice no fue por miedo a perderlo, sino por pereza y porque no me interesan los temas economicos ( me inetersa esto del bitcoin a nivel mas bien sociologico ahora que esta propagandose)
> ¿Perder 20.000? ni de coña.



¿Para que necesitas justificarte? ¡Huye del Bitcoin insensato! !Corre sin mirar atrás!


----------



## p_pin (16 Dic 2017)

No sé si me emociona más el nuevo ATH, o que otro amable forero venga a preocuparse por las inversiones ajenas

Deberíamos crear un tag, "_hamijos del tulipan_"


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2017)

Twitter


----------



## tastas (16 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> 2) una promesa de salvacion futura: tus 1000 euros de hoy, valdram 1.000.000



Mientes. Nadie promete que el btc valdrá muchos euros en el futuro. Menos aún el código ver btc que no sabe lo que son los eur.

Taptap


----------



## asilei (16 Dic 2017)

Parte de guerra de la 1a guerra cripto:
Hoy 16 de Diciembre, 10 dias después de iniciadas las hostilidades el pasado 6 de Diciembre, lel volumen pierde un poco de fuelle pero se mantiene sobre los 14.000M USD.

El primer fin de semana sin cotización de futuros, el precio de BTC ha roto el rango 16.000 +-10% que mantenia desde el dia 8, marcando ATHs superiores a los 19.000 USD con los 20k en el horizonte.

Bitcoin (BTC) Historical Data | CoinMarketCap

Con el market Cap de BTC superando los 320.000M USD, redoblan los profetas de la fe verdadera anunciando el fin del mundo bictoinero esta vez si que si.

El "fin del mundo" será en setiembre, anuncia polémica teoría sobre el apocalipsis | LaRepublica.pe
Anuncian nuevamente la llegada del fin del mundo (y faltan pocos días) - RT
Líder de la Iglesia Ortodoxa anuncia que "el fin del mundo se acerca" | Noticias Cristianas Evangélicas
¡Arrepentíos! El fin del mundo está cerca

Fin del parte


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2017)

Amenazamos 20.000$ :XX: :XX: 

Lo que antes era una burrada (600$) ahora da la sensación que en unas horas se lo come.

A los que vienen a avisar... nosotros ya estamos avisados. Para lo bueno y para lo malo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Tweet del co-fundador de Bitstamp, sobre la avalancha de registros:
> 
> *ejc Kodrič‏ @nejc_kodric*
> Replying to @Egon_01 @krakenfx @Bitstamp
> ...



Joder. No será más bien un ataque DDoS? No me creo que la gente esté acudiendo en el orden de 100.000 diarios a kraken a darse de alta.


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Joder. No será más bien un ataque DDoS? No me creo que la gente esté acudiendo en el orden de 100.000 diarios a kraken a darse de alta.



Coinbase hace poco estaba igual, mismas cifras.


----------



## p_pin (16 Dic 2017)

Yo mandé unos docuemntos para verificarme en otro exchange y llego una semana de espera... menos mal que no tengo prisa


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2017)

Wallmart vendiendo Trezor. Pronto Bitcoin en su Mercadona de confianza.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Trezor-H...l-virtual-currency-Bitcoin-Litecoin/338447076


----------



## workforfood (16 Dic 2017)

No se pueden usar como monedas algo que fluctúa cada hora. No os preocupéis por eso.


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Dic 2017)

¿habéis visto ésta noticia? ienso:

Bruselas quiere identificar a los usuarios del bitcoin

Los negociadores del Consejo Europeo y el Parlamento Europeo llegan a un principio de acuerdo que obligará a identificar a usuarios de criptodivisas.

Las instituciones de la Unión Europea llegaron ayer a un acuerdo para reforzar el control sobre el uso de monedas virtuales, como bitcoin, ethereum o litecoin, con el objetivo de prevenir su uso en el lavado de dinero y para luchar contra el terrorismo. Entre las medidas acordadas se incluye acabar con el anonimato de las cuentas de este tipo de divisas digitales en Europa.

Los negociadores del Consejo Europeo (los Gobiernos de los 28 Estados Miembros) y los del Parlamento Europeo llegaron ayer a un principio de acuerdo para reformar la cuarta directiva antilavado de dinero. Con esta reforma se ampliará el alcance de las reglas anti lavado de dinero y de lucha contra la financiación del terrorismo para incluir también a las divisas virtuales, los servicios financieros y las obras de arte.

"Las reglas se aplicarán ahora a las entidades que ofrecen servicios de mantenimiento, almacenaje y transferencia de divisas virtuales", asegura la Comisión Europea en un comunicado. "Estos nuevos actores [entre los que se incluyen proveedores de servicios fiscales y de contabilidad y marchantes de obras de arte] deberán identificar a sus clientes y denunciar cualquier tipo de actividad sospechosa a la Unidades de Inteligencia Financiera", continúa el Ejecutivo comunitario.

"El acuerdo de hoy va a aportar más transparencia para mejorar la prevención de lavado de dinero y para cortar la financiación a los terroristas", aseguró la comisaria de Justicia, Vera Jourova, que impulsó la reforma de la directiva y que ha actuado de mediadora entre los Gobiernos de los 28 y los eurodiputados.

Cerco a la cibermoneda
Pero el acuerdo no será de aplicación inmediata. El principio de acuerdo alcanzado se adoptará formalmente como legislación a principios del año que viene. Entonces, una vez publicado en el Diario Oficial de la UE, los Estados tendrán 18 meses para trasponerlo a sus legislaciones nacionales. Esto sitúa a final de 2019 o principios de 2020 la entrada en vigor de estas medidas.

El cerco sobre las divisas virtuales llega en un momento de auge de este tipo de productos. El bitcoin ha subido más de un 1.700% desde principios de año, impulsado recientemente por su aceptación en el mercado de futuros y opciones de Chicago.

La reforma de la directiva incluye también otras medidas de transparencia fiscal a las que se han opuesto países como Reino Unido, Malta o Luxemburgo. Entre ellas, la obligación de revelar quién es el beneficiario de un trust a personas que puedan demostrar un interés legítimo en el asunto. Un trust es una estructura financiera utilizada para gestionar grandes patrimonios y que en algunas jurisdicciones ofrece un grado muy alto de opacidad. En la categoría de personas con interés legítimo se encontrarían los periodistas de investigación. Otros instrumentos que perderán el anonimato serán las tarjetas prepago. Eso sí, los Gobiernos que lo deseen podrán dejar exentas de ese requisito las transacciones inferiores a 150 euros en tienda y por debajo de 50 euros si son online.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Wallmart vendiendo Trezor. Pronto Bitcoin en su Mercadona de confianza.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Trezor-H...l-virtual-currency-Bitcoin-Litecoin/338447076




Los de Trezor se estan haciendo de oro. Y me alegro un monton por ellos. La contribucion de slush y stick a la comunidad de bitcoin en general ha sido bestial. Y no solo por el Trezor sino tambien por la cantidad de BIPs en los que han contribuido. Y que decir del mitico pool de minado.


----------



## workforfood (16 Dic 2017)

Algunos no entienden que el propio diseño de una criptomoneda la hace totalmente inutil para ser usada como moneda. Las criptomonedas solo funcionan en dinamicas como en exchanges, no en el ambito de los intercambios comerciales a gran escala, si solo por el uso especulativo una moneda puede subir decenas o miles de veces su precio que precio tendran si se usan como monedas. Mientras el bitcoin y las criptomonedas no salgan de los exchanges todo funcionara bien.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 22:26 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Wallmart vendiendo Trezor. Pronto Bitcoin en su Mercadona de confianza.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Trezor-H...l-virtual-currency-Bitcoin-Litecoin/338447076



Trezor no es un hardwallet y eso que mas da, es como decir que vende usb para guardar datos.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 22:30 ----------

Alguien dira que una moneda como el bitcoin que lleva años en el ruedo, porque ninguna empresa quitando viajes destinia y alguna otra ha aceptado su uso, cuando esta en boca de todos que le pasa que no es capaz de salir del exchange y jugar cara a cara con las monedas fiduciarias.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2017)

Es que es de risa como 'las autoridades' intentan ponerse serias y anuncian medidas ridiculas... Y ya no es un tema solamente de BTC, ¿eh?

Si yo paso por un exchange (en cantidades razonables), ya estoy identificado. Una vez que salgo del exchange, a poco que cuide las formas, no me puedes identificar de ninguna de las maneras.

Pero vamos, el día de la marmota. Da la sensación de que no tienen ni guarra de como funciona esto y hacen pretender que tienen el tema controlado. Las prohibiciones de China ya vimos lo que pasó. Pues esto lo mismo.


----------



## p_pin (16 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Pronto hasta en la sopa, me temo:
> 
> Como acabemos el finde por encima de 20.000 puede que el lunes cuando abran los futuros haya unos cuantos que se tengan que comer sus cortos con patatas.
> 
> Cubrir posiciones cortas sale muy caro... y muy rentable a los hodlers.



Jo jo jo ahora que lo comentas, el mercado cerró el viernes en 18.105$, en este momento palman 1.290$ por cada contrato, como llegue a los 20.000 serán cerca de 2.000$ por contrato... asumiendo como leí, que te retienen un 44% de garantías... me atrevo a decir que les saltará el margin a más de uno


----------



## zz00zz (16 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Kraken no, es Bitstamp.
> 
> Y son 100.000 solicitudes de nuevas altas al día, de nuevos usuarios. Un DDoS no tiene nada que ver, eso serían peticiones de acceso a la web, algo asimilable a una simple visita.
> 
> Coinbase hace poco daba el dato de 500.000 usuarios al día. No se si serían altas nuevas o simplementes descargas de la app, pero en ambos casos es una puta pasada.




Keinur me parece que no has entendido el sarcasmo de Mojón, carece de luces a veces como todos, bueno en realidad es que su batería anda en episodios descerebrados, pero hasta el punto de creerse que se trata de un autentico ataque Ddos no lo creo, precisamente me ha hecho *mucha Gracia* su sarcasmo por eso le he dado unas Gracias.


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Dic 2017)

*A POR LOS 20.000$$$$$
*


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2017)

Lo de empezar a hablar en mBTC igual hay que considerarlo.

1 mBTC = 20$ suena bien.


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Dic 2017)




----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Jo jo jo ahora que lo comentas, el mercado cerró el viernes en 18.105$, en este momento palman 1.290$ por cada contrato, como llegue a los 20.000 serán cerca de 2.000$ por contrato... asumiendo como leí, que te retienen un 44% de garantías... me atrevo a decir que les saltará el margin a más de uno



Es lo bueno de intentar regular en un mercado 24/7. Que si te estás comiendo una buena ostia, lo vas a sufrir tooodo el fin de semana. Eso sí, a las 9 en punto del lunes, actúas ::


----------



## Jamie Dimon (17 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta sobre hacienda:

Imaginemos que un amigo tiene un par cuentas en bitcointalk del maximo nivel (legendario) y lleva almacenando bitcoins en las campañas de firmas (desde las primeras en 2011) y ahora ese monto esta bien pasadas las 6 cifras en dolares. No ha declarado nunca nada, ni autonomo, ni IRPF, ni nada.

El dia que quiera vender una parte para comprar una propiedad, que podria pasarle? he leido ya varios casos asi de gente que ha ganado BTC de esa forma, por que llevan en el foro desde hace años (satoshi aun posteaba ahi), y ahora no saben que hacer. Tienen todo ese monton de pasta, el cual han conseguido mediante pagos y no mediante la tipica compra en un exchange. Al ser pagos repetidos en el tiempo, en teoria deberian haberse dado de alta en autonomo y toda la pesca, que pasaria entonces a la hora de vender?

He leido que se deberia pagar el 46% correspondiente a cantidades mas altas de 60.000€, mas los IRPF y las cuotas de autonomo atrasadas, mas un recargo de un 20% en las cuotas de autonomo (creo) por no haberse dado de alta en su dia... al final si por ejemplo vendes 200.000€, te quedarias con:

46% = 92.000€
+cuotas de autonomo retrasadas durante X años (digamos 5). 5x12x300 = 18000€ = 92.000€ - 18.000€ = 74.000€
recargo 20% = 74.000€ - 14.800€ = 59200€

Es decir de 200.000€ te quedarias con 59200€. Os parece normal? que alternativas habrian que sean legales?


----------



## Antonius Block (17 Dic 2017)

Supongo que ese amigo imaginario siempre pudo haber minado bitcoins hace varios años sin incurrir por ello en ninguna ilegalidad... y no creo que Hacienda, tras pillar su 23%, le ponga demasiadas pegas a esa eventual versión del eventual amigo... pero esto es sólo una suposición teórica.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (17 Dic 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Supongo que ese amigo imaginario siempre pudo haber minado bitcoins hace varios años sin incurrir por ello en ninguna ilegalidad... y no creo que Hacienda, tras pillar su 23%, le ponga demasiadas pegas a esa eventual versión del eventual amigo... pero esto es sólo una suposición teórica.



No creo que fuera tan facil. Uno podria recibir dinero en BTC vendiendo droga y luego tributarlo como "BTC minado".


----------



## bonatti (17 Dic 2017)

Tema pruebas Lightning Network (LN).

Me había puesto como objetivo poner en marcha un cliente en la testnet, abrir un canal de pagos y pagarme alguna consumición en:
https://starblocks.acinq.co/#/
También como parte de la práctica, intentar ver que estaba pasando en la red a través de un explorador típico de la blockchain de testnet y el explorador de la LN de ACINQ:
https://explorer.acinq.co/#/
Bitcoin Testnet Block Explorer | BlockCypher

He estado jugando con el wallet que comentaba hace días Nailuj2000, Zap:
GitHub - LN-Zap/zap-desktop: Lightning Network desktop application

En realidad, salvo que queramos ayudar a depurar el proyecto, creo que esta verde aun para jugar con él si nuestro propósito es aprender sobre LN.

La instalación no es trivial (aunque me ha funcionado todo bien), hace falta manejarse un poco con la consola de comandos. He usado como sistema Ubuntu 16.04 virtualizado. Es necesario instalar "lnd", el cliente de LN que hay por debajo de ZAP, y "btcd", una implementación alternativa de "Bitcoin full node" distina de Core sobre la que se implementa "lnd". La instalación de estas dependencias se detalla aquí:
lnd/INSTALL.md at master · lightningnetwork/lnd · GitHub

Sólo es necesario realizar los pasos indicados hasta la instalación, no arrancar nada. Respecto a las instrucciones, para Ubuntu solo he tenido que agregar un repo para poder instalar Golang 1.8 :
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gophers/archive
sudo apt update

Una vez que tenemos "lnd" y "btcd", vamos con zap. En las instrucciones se especifica que hace falta "Node.js version >= 7, npm version >= 4 and yarn". El problema es que los paquetes por defecto para Ubuntu 16.04 de estas dependencias no están lo suficientemente actualizados. Para obtener los que necesitamos, podemos abrir un terminal y ejecutar estos comandos:
sudo apt-get install curl
curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_7.x -o nodesource_setup.sh
sudo bash nodesource_setup.sh
sudo apt-get install nodejs
sudo npm install -g yarn

Ahora ya podemos seguir con los pasos para instalar ZAP, y cuando lleguemos a la ejecución de "npm run dev", ya arrancará el cliente. Hay que ser pacientes con la ejecución de algunos comandos, que llevan tiempo. Arrancar el cliente por primera vez lleva su tiempo también, a pesar de usar la testnet y no descargar la cadena de bloques completa.

Una vez veamos la interfaz, en la parte Wallet, vemos a la derecha un botón "Address", donde se nos dan direcciones del monedero y también la clave pública con la que se identifca el nodo en la red LN. En el navegador de ACINQ, deberiamos poder encontrar nuestra dirección (dejadle un buen rato al cliente a que sincronze):
https://explorer.acinq.co/#/

Lo primero que hice fue intentar mandar unos bitcoins de test al monedero, lo que funciono rapido y sin problemas. Zap detectó rapido el pago. Por cierto, que el cliente me da direcciones P2PKH y P2SH, cosa que sigo sin entender. He mandado siempre a las direcciones P2SH (las que empiezan por 2) por si acaso, porque creo que con las otras no puedo abrir canales. Es algo que no entiendo mucho, creo que con tener direcciones P2PKH no tiene sentido, quizás sea algo por depurar en el cliente.

Luego intenté abrir un canal por mi cuenta, y no lo conseguí. Sorprendentemente, al cabo de un tiempo, Zap me abría canales el solo, a medida que metia bitcoins testnet. Primero metí 0.01 y me abrio un canal de 0,006. Después meti otros 0,5 y me abrio otro canal por 0.1322. No se que criterio sigue ZAP para tomar esas decisiones (que entiendo no haría en un cliente final de la mainnet).

No he conseguido abrir ningún canal proactivamente, especificando yo el nodo y las cantidades. Aparece también una pestaña Peers de los nodos a los que estoy conectado, pero no he conseguido conectarme a alguno proactivamente (se ha conectado el solito con varios).

El tema de los pagos, pues también me ha funcionado finalmente pero intermitentemente y con errores. Al solicitar un pago en Starblocks, primero me decía que no encontraba ruta. Lo dejé unas horas, luego me empezó a aceptar pagos, pero por encima de una cantidad me daba error con "Fee" insuficiente o algo similar. Me he fijado que todas las transacciones que he conseguido hacer tienen "Fee 0". Otras veces se me queda colgado intercambiadno mesanjes con la red pero no termina de pagar o fallar (y he tenido que cerrar yo el cliente).

Resumen, funciona, pero hay mucho que depurar aún. Quizás no haya hecho algo 100% correcto y por eso tengo una experiencia algo deficiente. Intentaré probar con otros clientes a ver si están un poco más depurados.


----------



## sirpask (17 Dic 2017)

Building Bitcoin Lightning testnet node on Raspberry Pi3


----------



## silverwindow (17 Dic 2017)

Mas valle que espabilen con la red Lightning.

Bitcoin no sirve como medio de pago para todos.


----------



## Nico (17 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que *es de risa* como 'las autoridades' intentan ponerse serias y *anuncian medidas ridiculas*... Y ya no es un tema solamente de BTC, ¿eh?
> 
> Si yo paso por un exchange (*en cantidades razonables*), ya estoy identificado. Una vez que salgo del exchange, a poco que cuide las formas, no me puedes identificar de ninguna de las maneras.
> 
> Pero vamos, el día de la marmota. Da la sensación de que *no tienen ni guarra de como funciona esto* y hacen pretender que tienen el tema controlado. Las prohibiciones de China ya vimos lo que pasó. Pues esto lo mismo.




Siempre causa un poco de ternura ver la ingenuidad (podríamos decir "soberbia" ? :fiufiu de jóvenes que han ganado dinero (en algunos casos cantidades brutales) sin haber pasado por el mercado formal.

Pensar que *la estructura de dominio y control* más perfecta y sofisticada creada por la civilización en todo su desarrollo (el Estado moderno), con 200 años de ajustes y pulimentos "no tienen idea" de cómo ejercer *sus tareas represivas y de control* en el área más crítica de su existencia (el expolio de sus ciudadanos y siervos de la gleba a través de los impuestos) tarea, que por si fuera poco lleva realizando *desde hace 2000 años* y que, *en los últimos 50 años* ha podido sofisticar hasta el paroxismo y la perfección gracias al uso de recursos informáticos es algo gracioso de ver.

Y -léase bien- *no digo que sea bonito, ni bueno, ni justo*... estoy señalando que somos -tristemente- "siervos de la gleba" en el marco de un sistema de control que ha llegado al grado máximo de perfección y operatividad. No es un "gusto", *es un puto hecho*. :rolleye:

Así que, Edu, en realidad el que "no tiene la más puta idea" eres tú. 

Pero no es grave. Sólo es una anécdota que quería destacar.

Por debajo de cierto nivel (ese que tú llamas "_cantidades razonables_" :rolleye al Leviatán del Estado le interesa NADA lo que hagas... él ya sabe que si "cuelas" 1000, 2000 y hasta 5000 euros por mes por debajo del radar te lo gastarás en comida, ropa, alquileres, pago de servicios... todas cosas *que TRIBUTAN* y donde el Estado *se lleva su cruel tajada sin problemas.*

Cualquier puta o camello lo hace *TODOS LOS MESES* y sin problemas. :rolleye:

Pero luego llegas "a lo serio" y te toca preguntarte esto:




Jamie Dimon dijo:


> *Una pregunta sobre hacienda*:
> 
> Imaginemos que un amigo tiene un par cuentas en bitcointalk del maximo nivel (legendario) y lleva almacenando bitcoins en las campañas de firmas (desde las primeras en 2011) y ahora ese monto *esta bien pasadas las 6 cifras en dolares*. No ha declarado nunca nada, ni autonomo, ni IRPF, ni nada.
> 
> El dia que quiera vender una parte *para comprar una propiedad*, que podria pasarle? he leido ya varios casos asi de gente que ha ganado BTC de esa forma, por que llevan en el foro desde hace años (satoshi aun posteaba ahi), y ahora *no saben que hacer*.



"_Cactas_" la diferencia, estimado Edu ? :fiufiu:

Las "_cantidades razonables_" son el equivalente a unas pocas cucarachas en la cocina... si no enciendes la luz ni las ves. Además, se usan en cosas donde el Estado trinca a sus anchas y sin problema (IVA y demás). Hasta le ayudan a mantener el sistema de "control y expolio" funcionando.

Pero, el día que hables de "_cantidades *NO* razonables_" y quieras comprarte tu yate, tu piso, tu Ferrari... ese día... ese día verás que *SI TIENEN IDEA de cómo esquilmarte*. 

Y tienen todas las herramientas para hacerlo, multiplicadas por cien respeto a todo lo que te imaginas.

*SI* tienen "idea". 

===

Para* Jaime*:



Jamie Dimon dijo:


> No creo que fuera tan facil. Uno podria recibir dinero en BTC vendiendo droga y luego tributarlo como "BTC minado".



El tema es tan novedoso que aún tienes rendijas.

Desde ya que cuando hayan optimizado esta parte del expolio sabrán diferenciar las pruebas del minado pero, hoy día eso todavía les queda grande.

Creo que el consejo aplica. Con un mínimo de cuidados para tratar de "fabricar" algún esquema de prueba por si tienes problemas dentro de los próximos 5 años (luego opera la prescripción y no pueden reclamarte nada), podrás colar que "minabas".

Te recuerdo (o comento en caso que no lo sepas) que la declaración del origen de los fondos es algo que REALIZAS TU y el Estado, en principio "acepta" sujeto a futuras investigaciones.

Si tu declaración es PLAUSIBLE (creíble), la tomarán como válida y, los mecanismos de CONTROL para entender la veracidad de tus dichos aún están "verdes".

Más a tu favor, los movimientos ANTERIORES a 2012 (o 2011) ya estarían prescriptos a los fines de la investigacion fiscal y, si la acumulación de bitcoins fuera anterior a esa fecha, hasta te sirve la cuenta donde los has acumulado.

Personalmente los declararía como "minería" y listo.

Eso si... si a Montoro se le canta entender que no, o contratas un buen abogado fiscalista para que discuta el caso o te violarán en una esquina mientras beben un vaso de sangre de bebé humano.

Pero, hoy día y dado lo novedoso del tema estoy convencido que cuelas como minero sin problemas.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 10:24 ----------

*PD PARA JAIME !*

Me olvidaba. Incluso si las hubieras "comprado" eso no te obliga a ser autónomo ni nada de eso.
En aquellas fechas era barato y tú "compraste" unos centavos en bitcoins que ahora te han hecho rico. Punto.

A lo sumo tributarás como ganancia de capital y listo.

Con cuentas "viejas" (más de 5 años) hasta tienes la prueba regalada (blockchain) y, aún en caso de operaciones más nuevas, es más o menos sencillo que estructures una "prueba plausible".

De todos modos insisto que en que hoy, el Estado no tiene muy en claro qué es compra, qué es minería, cómo investigarlo, qué deducciones sacar de eso, etc.

Lo que DECLARES será tomado por bueno y listo. 

Ten presente que en estos temas hasta el asunto de la JURISDICCION APLICABLE es algo sujeto a discusiones (una "cuenta de minería" es una actividad "española" o "china" ?).

NADIE lo tiene en claro aún así que, es un buen momento para "colarla" usando la posición fiscal que resulte más favorable.


----------



## Arctic (17 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Mas valle que espabilen con la red Lightning.
> 
> Bitcoin no sirve como medio de pago para todos.



Las prisas no son buenas. Y menos cuando nos están pagando tan bien por esperar.


----------



## Aksturiax (17 Dic 2017)

Todas las revoluciones impactan el sistema social, económico y legal preexistente. Lo que es ingenuo es creer que esta revolución en la INFORMACIÓN y COMUNICACIONES que vivimos no va a alterar precisamente al dinero, que es una forma de TRANSMITIR valor. 

La blockchain es anónima, pero totalmente transparente y auditable. A las direcciones blockchain le pones nombre y cualquier maruja podrá auditar desde su tlf el destino de la última derrama.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Si esa es la esperanza de Core para que BTC no muera asfixiado por las comisiones y la lentitud, vamos apañados.



Claro, porque todo el mundo sabe que un restaurante, cuantos más clientes tiene, más posibilidades existen de que muera asfixiado.

Dejad ya esa cantinela, que sois cansinos, cojones.

Precísamente, si algo bueno tiene Bitcoin, es que los viejos usuarios no podemos imponer a los nuevos cómo gastar sus bitcoins.

¿Acaso pensáis que los novatos no son conscientes de las comisiones que van a pagar o qué? Usar Bitcoin es algo completamente libre.


----------



## sirpask (17 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Claro, porque todo el mundo sabe que un restaurante, cuantos más clientes tiene, más posibilidades existen de que muera asfixiado.
> 
> Dejad ya esa cantinela, que sois cansinos, cojones.
> 
> ...



Cuantos años llevamos diciendo que con un billete de 500€ no vamos a poder pagar un café?


----------



## asilei (17 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Tweet del co-fundador de Bitstamp, sobre la avalancha de registros:
> 
> *ejc Kodrič‏ @nejc_kodric*
> Replying to @Egon_01 @krakenfx @Bitstamp
> ...



La marabunta se ha puesto en marcha - YouTube

Pues parece que la demanda no flojea.

Ente autorizaciones, verificaciones y demás, los exchanges tardarán unas semanas en activar éste alud de cuentas. las primeras transfers llegarán en Enero'18. Los que ya las teemos activadas tenemos un gap de 2 semanas para que cada uno haga lo que crea conveniente. 

Esta semana hice un test completo de wallet->exchange->SEPA y viceversa, en 1h confirmadas las tx Blockchain. Lo mas lento la SEPA, 24h de rigor.


----------



## tixel (17 Dic 2017)

Pero vamos a imaginar que el señor Montoro se le da por poner a sus chicos a recabar información de los españoles que puedan tener bitcoins para esquilmarlos. Van a kraken, bitstamp, etc y le piden los datos de los españoles que tienen de clientes. Se los dan con sus operaciones y hacienda no tiene más que mandar una carta a cada uno para que pasen a dar explicaciones. 
No se muy bien como funciona hacienda, pero por ejemplo yo, tengo movido más de (no lo voy a poner por si acaso) pero una cantidad grande de dinero al mes, se me iba a hacer complicado explicarles que si que tenía pero que ya no tengo y en realidad soy un inutil y lo perdí todo.
Yo casi estaría seguro que esto pasará, lo de que hacienda se va a poner las pilas sobre esto, sobre todo si se empieza a popularizar. Lo suyo sería que prescribiese a los 5 años.
Y eso que yo muchos los compre en bisq por el anonimato, pero en el momento que los mande al exchange para cambiarlos, adios anonimato. A mi es de los temas que más me preocupa, porque si pille bitcoins fue para no darle explicaciones a nadie de lo que hago con ellos, que pa eso son mios. Y la comida de coco del estado sovietico en el que vivimos y hacienda somos todos me lo paso por el forro.
A ver si con el bitcoin se le da la puntilla a esa ideológia nacida para crear división, conflicto, misería y seres alienados.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 11:12 ----------




bonatti dijo:


> Tema pruebas Lightning Network (LN).
> 
> Me había puesto como objetivo poner en marcha un cliente en la testnet, abrir un canal de pagos y pagarme alguna consumición en:
> https://starblocks.acinq.co/#/
> ...



Creo que no es cosa de depuración. Ojala, fuese eso. Es problema de concepto, nadie sabe si eso podrá enrutar, tu has tenido problemas en una red pequeña de pruebas. En una red grande naufraga.
Y ese es uno de los problemas, no el único, pero solo con ese problema ya la hace inviable. Y es un tema que todavía nadie ha resuelto con ordenadores.


----------



## Speculo (17 Dic 2017)

Creo, leyendo textos muy similares a este en el hilo, que hay un concepto un tanto extraño sobre qué o quién exactamente no tiene ni "guarra" de cómo llevan funcionando las cosas desde que el hombre fue consciente de su propia existencia. 



Edu.R dijo:


> Es que es de risa como 'las autoridades' intentan ponerse serias y anuncian medidas ridiculas... Y ya no es un tema solamente de BTC, ¿eh?
> 
> Si yo paso por un exchange (en cantidades razonables), ya estoy identificado. Una vez que salgo del exchange, a poco que cuide las formas, no me puedes identificar de ninguna de las maneras.
> 
> Pero vamos, el día de la marmota. Da la sensación de que no tienen ni guarra de como funciona esto y hacen pretender que tienen el tema controlado. Las prohibiciones de China ya vimos lo que pasó. Pues esto lo mismo.


----------



## tixel (17 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Siempre causa un poco de ternura ver la ingenuidad (podríamos decir "soberbia" ? :fiufiu de jóvenes que han ganado dinero (en algunos casos cantidades brutales) sin haber pasado por el mercado formal.
> 
> Pensar que *la estructura de dominio y control* más perfecta y sofisticada creada por la civilización en todo su desarrollo (el Estado moderno), con 200 años de ajustes y pulimentos "no tienen idea" de cómo ejercer *sus tareas represivas y de control* en el área más crítica de su existencia (el expolio de sus ciudadanos y siervos de la gleba a través de los impuestos) tarea, que por si fuera poco lleva realizando *desde hace 2000 años* y que, *en los últimos 50 años* ha podido sofisticar hasta el paroxismo y la perfección gracias al uso de recursos informáticos es algo gracioso de ver.
> 
> ...



Pues que aprovechen su ventana de oportunidad. Dentro de nada, lo van a tener mucho más jodido. En el momento que tengamos mercados descentralizados, anonimato, en bch ya van a meterselo en breve y haya donde gastar los bitcoins directamente, van jodidos.
Y segun vayan teniendo menos dinero, tendran menos medios y menos poder y entraran en una espiral que acabara con el engendro del estado sovietico actual.


----------



## tixel (17 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Claro, porque todo el mundo sabe que un restaurante, cuantos más clientes tiene, más posibilidades existen de que muera asfixiado.
> 
> Dejad ya esa cantinela, que sois cansinos, cojones.
> 
> ...



No, no lo son. En el momento que se enteran quedan así. : Nadie espera pagar 30$ por enviar cualquier cantidad. Eso no lo cobra ni el banco más usurero del mundo.
Y lo que te dicen de la ln es tal cual, si eso es lo que teneís en la recamara apañados vaís.


----------



## asilei (17 Dic 2017)

Tenemos un doble muro, en 20.000 USD y en 17.000 EUR, al cambio actual los van a atacar a la vez.

https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/
(seleccionar BTC/USD o BTC/EUR)


----------



## tixel (17 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Normal que viendo la situación de LN y demás "proyectos revolucionarios" los CoreFans de /r/bitcoin estén tan nerviosos. Algunos incluso pidiendo abiertamente bloques de 2Mb en core para paliar la situación a la espera del milagroLN que nunca llega.
> 
> Osea pasamos del No2X al PorFavor2X. Y mientras tanto BCH al quite, preparado para llevarse el gato al agua a la primera oportunidad.



lo de bch son habas contadas. Los úncios que no se enteran son los HODLERS de btc. 2018 es suyo.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 11:29 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> Creo, leyendo textos muy similares a este en el hilo, que hay un concepto un tanto extraño sobre qué o quién exactamente no tiene ni "guarra" de cómo llevan funcionando las cosas desde que el hombre fue consciente de su propia existencia.



Que le vas a pedir al edu este, y a tantos otros de este hilo, que se creen que lo de btc y bch es como ser forofo del barsa o del madrid. Este es el nivel y normal que digan las mismas tonterias que cualquier crio.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 11:35 ----------

Se me olvidaba. Las comisiones e btc se duplican cada 2,5-3 meses. A este ritmo estaran en 256$ a finales de 2018. 
Bien, sale la maravillosa ln ¿y? ¿Vas a pagar 500$ por abrir y cerrar el canal? ¿Vas a tener que acabar con la producción de Colombia de café para que te salga a cuenta tomar un cafe en ese bar en el que paras por la semana?
Pues a ver si pensamos un poco antes de venir aquí a comerle la cabeza a la gente con "esto es provisional, en cuanto saquen la ln dentro de unos meses se soluciona". Eso es mentira.


----------



## asilei (17 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ...
> Se me olvidaba. Las comisiones e btc se duplican cada 2,5-3 meses. A este ritmo estaran en 256$ a finales de 2018.
> ...



Lo tuyo con las comisiones es enfermizo, se te ha contestado 1.000 veces y tu lo sigues repitiendo erre que erre. Voy a probar a lo Barrio Sesamo:

Guardar la pasta en Fort Knox es caro, guardarla en una caja de zapatos es barato.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (17 Dic 2017)

Second bitcoin futures debut could lure volume to wild market

Otro contratito con BTC.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2017)

Está todo el sistema cripto otra vez con una buena regada de dinero, incluso sale por ahi alguna alt como Cardano bien pumpeada. El doble muro es psicológico, sobretodo los 20.000$, pero es eso, psicológico y un número de 5 cifras.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Está todo el sistema cripto otra vez con una buena regada de dinero, incluso sale por ahi alguna alt como Cardano bien pumpeada. El doble muro es psicológico, sobretodo los 20.000$, pero es eso, psicológico y un número de 5 cifras.



No sólo es psicológico, en 20500 aprox (Bitstamp) esta el tope del segundo extendido desde que inició la última subida. Ahí se puede tomar un descanso.
Seria lo más sano para bitcoin y de paso dar de comer a las alts.


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Que forero va en corto contra btc? jijiji


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Dic 2017)

aqui tenemos la pagina con los datos de los futuros del CME de chicago

Bitcoin Futures Quotes - CME Group



```
Month	Charts	Last	Change	Prior Settle	Open	High	Low	Volume	Hi / Low Limit	Updated
Legend:OptionsPrice ChartAbout This Report
JAN 2018	
Show Price Chart
-	-	15300	-	-	-	0	19150 / 16650	16:38:21 CT
15 Dec 2017
FEB 2018	
Show Price Chart
-	-	15350	-	-	-	0	19260 / 16740	16:38:21 CT
15 Dec 2017
MAR 2018	
Show Price Chart
-	-	15420	-	-	-	0	19365 / 16835	16:38:22 CT
15 Dec 2017
JUN 2018	
Show Price Chart
-	-	0	-	-	-	0	19580 / 17020	16:38:21 CT
15 Dec 2017
```



```
[B]Cboe XBT Bitcoin Futures Trading Data[/B]
Symbol	Expiration	Last	Change	High	Low	Settlement	Volume
GXBT	-	17680.00	+1041.02	17919.99	17455.01	-	-
XBT/F8	01/17/2018	18090.00	+1290.00	18600.00	16760.00	18105.00	1515
XBT/G8	02/14/2018	18190.00	+1375.00	18690.00	17040.00	17935.00	201
XBT/H8	03/14/2018	18220.00	+1395.00	18950.00	17220.00	18060.00	144
```


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2017)

Más clavado imposible.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 13:10 ----------

Y señores, 17 de diciembre de 2017, a las 13h aprox hora CET... el BTC ha llegado a superar los 20.000$.

Para el futuro, y para bien o para mal, ha llegado a ese valor.

Bitcoin: owneando a expertos, políticos, banqueros y economistas desde 2009.


----------



## bavech (17 Dic 2017)

He sabido por ustedes que aveces sube Btc y hace subir a algunas Alts o bajar, o que cuando baja Btc sube Bcash..
¿existe algún gráfico donde pueda consultar eso? a ver si encuentro algún patrón..


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2017)

bavech dijo:


> He sabido por ustedes que aveces sube Btc y hace subir a algunas Alts o bajar, o que cuando baja Btc sube Bcash..
> ¿existe algún gráfico donde pueda consultar eso? a ver si encuentro algún patrón..



En Coinmarketcap.com tienes gráficas de todas las criptomonedas en cualquier moneda FIAT y en comparación a BTC para lo que no sea BTC. Seguro que allí tienes la gráfica que necesitas.


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> En Kraken ya está el BTC a 67666584401241.7€ según Bitcoinwisdom:
> 
> Kraken BTC/EUR Charts - BitcoinWisdom
> 
> :XX:



67 Billones de euros por BitCoin....buen precio...


----------



## tastas (17 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> En Kraken ya está el BTC a 67666584401241.7€ según Bitcoinwisdom:
> 
> Kraken BTC/EUR Charts - BitcoinWisdom
> 
> :XX:



Creo que aún le queda recorrido al alza xd

Taptap


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Dic 2017)

bavech dijo:


> He sabido por ustedes que aveces sube Btc y hace subir a algunas Alts o bajar, o que cuando baja Btc sube Bcash..
> ¿existe algún gráfico donde pueda consultar eso? a ver si encuentro algún patrón..



mira a ver si sacas algo en claro con estos....


----------



## Sancho Panza (17 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...






Lo que resulta impresionante, es que se diseñen productos financieros como los futuros sobre el BTC, sepan que el BTC "cotiza" las *24h de los 365 días* del año, y ellos *sigan teniendo el "horario de oficina"*... ::

Se nota que *juegan con el dinero de otros*, y no con el suyo.


----------



## asilei (17 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Que forero va en corto contra btc? jijiji



Nadie, los apocalipticos bitcoineros no ponen la pasta donde ponen la boca.


----------



## tastas (17 Dic 2017)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> Lo que resulta impresionante, es que se diseñen productos financieros como los futuros sobre el BTC, sepan que el BTC "cotiza" las *24h de los 365 días* del año, y ellos *sigan teniendo el "horario de oficina"*... ::
> 
> Se nota que *juegan con el dinero de otros*, y no con el suyo.



Supongo que no es algo tan raro, estarán acostumbrados.
Puede declararse una guerra en fin de semana.
Lo raro para ellos debe ser btc que no te permite ir a la cama. 

Taptap


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Dic 2017)

lo que se ve en bitstamp, es que cada vez se ven menos las grandes ordenes de compra o de venta, la gran mayoria son de cero coma algo, o igual es el día de hoy.


----------



## bonatti (17 Dic 2017)

Más sobre test Lightning Network.

Lo primero comentar que alguno se pasa de listo sacando conclusiones del primer análisis que he realizado. La conclusión, que el cliente Zap está algo verde, no indica nada sobre el estado de la red LN en general. De hecho, ya tengo report de un segundo cliente mucho más positivo que el primero. Repito mi recomendación del primer post: de momento no toques lo de Zap si quieres algo fácil y sencillo para disfrutar de la "experiencia LN". Métete con ello si no tienes miedo a pegarte un poco con la linea de comandos, sabes algo de programación y tienes ganas de echar una mano a depurarlo.

La prueba con ZAP tenía una complicación añadida: estoy intentando pagar con un cliente en una web (Starblocks) creada por los implementadores de otros cliente. De modo que, a los problemas inherentes del estado del desarrollo, hay que añadir posibles problemas de interoperabilidad que haya que pulir. Tengo la sensación que los problemas de ZAP vienen por el tema de las comisiones, ya que debe intentar negociar por defecto una "Fee 0" por defecto, y no sale de ahí. De modo que sólo he conseguido pagar a duras penas con un canal abierto con un nodo "lnd", es decir, de los mismos desarrolladores. Esta semana la tendré bastante complicada de curro, pero volveré a la carga en cuanto pueda intentando interactuar un poco con el equipo de desarrollo si me hacen caso (hasta ahora no he intentado hablar con ellos por el slack, pero por lo que comentaba Nailuj2000 deben estar bastante abiertos a comentar). Creo que es una oportunidad buena para aprender sobre LN directamente de gente metida en el meollo.


----------



## tixel (17 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Lo tuyo con las comisiones es enfermizo, se te ha contestado 1.000 veces y tu lo sigues repitiendo erre que erre. Voy a probar a lo Barrio Sesamo:
> 
> Guardar la pasta en Fort Knox es caro, guardarla en una caja de zapatos es barato.



¿que es exactamente lo que se ha contestado? A ver si me entero de esta.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 14:28 ----------




Sancho Panza dijo:


> Lo que resulta impresionante, es que se diseñen productos financieros como los futuros sobre el BTC, sepan que el BTC "cotiza" las *24h de los 365 días* del año, y ellos *sigan teniendo el "horario de oficina"*... ::
> 
> Se nota que *juegan con el dinero de otros*, y no con el suyo.



Lo que se nota es que ellos no van a cambiar de habitos para manipular el precio de bitcoin. No les hace falta. El finde que jueguen los niños.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 14:29 ----------




bonatti dijo:


> Más sobre test Lightning Network.
> 
> Lo primero comentar que alguno se pasa de listo sacando conclusiones del primer análisis que he realizado. La conclusión, que el cliente Zap está algo verde, no indica nada sobre el estado de la red LN en general. De hecho, ya tengo report de un segundo cliente mucho más positivo que el primero. Repito mi recomendación del primer post: de momento no toques lo de Zap si quieres algo fácil y sencillo para disfrutar de la "experiencia LN". Métete con ello si no tienes miedo a pegarte un poco con la linea de comandos, sabes algo de programación y tienes ganas de echar una mano a depurarlo.
> 
> La prueba con ZAP tenía una complicación añadida: estoy intentando pagar con un cliente en una web (Starblocks) creada por los implementadores de otros cliente. De modo que, a los problemas inherentes del estado del desarrollo, hay que añadir posibles problemas de interoperabilidad que haya que pulir. Tengo la sensación que los problemas de ZAP vienen por el tema de las comisiones, ya que debe intentar negociar por defecto una "Fee 0" por defecto, y no sale de ahí. De modo que sólo he conseguido pagar a duras penas con un canal abierto con un nodo "lnd", es decir, de los mismos desarrolladores. Esta semana la tendré bastante complicada de curro, pero volveré a la carga en cuanto pueda intentando interactuar un poco con el equipo de desarrollo si me hacen caso (hasta ahora no he intentado hablar con ellos por el slack, pero por lo que comentaba Nailuj2000 deben estar bastante abiertos a comentar). Creo que es una oportunidad buena para aprender sobre LN directamente de gente metida en el meollo.



Suerte con todo eso. Fé no te falta.


----------



## bonatti (17 Dic 2017)

Y ahora el reporte sobre el segundo cliente que he analizado, y que esta vez si, es una experiencia sencilla, gratificante y con la que podéis enseñarle a cualquiera de modo práctico los beneficios y sencillez de uso de la LN.

El cliente es el wallet Eclair de Android, desarrollado por ACINQ:
https://steemit.com/lightning/@andersrh/try-lightning-transactions-on-bitcoin-testnet

En el post dicen que no está disponible para otros dispositivos móviles, no lo he comprobado, yo tengo un Android y no me ha hecho falta investigar más. Lo buscas en la Play Store, lo instalar y a correr. Directamente viene configurado para conectarse a la testnet.

La transferencia de bitcoins desde el cliente Core sin problemas, los ha detectado inmediatamente. Esta vez si, parece que el cliente solo me da direcciones P2SH (empiezan por 2 en la testnet), que es lo que esperaba.

Para abrir un primer canal he usado la opción autoconnect, que sonaba más sencillo y en efecto, no tienes que hacer nada salvo especificar que cantidad quieres usa para el canal. Se conecta por defecto al nodo principal de ACINQ. Por ello, no ha sido sorprendente que, una vez finalizada la apertura del canal (hay que esperar dos confirmaciones), he sido capaz de pagar en Starblocks sin problemas (con comisiones de 0,0001mBTC = 10 sat). Al fin y al cabo, el cliente, el nodo intermediario y la web, son todos del mismo proveedor. Una vez hechos un par de pagos (en el histórico de pagos se ven dos iconos diferentes para diferenciar que pagos se han realizado en la red Bitcoin y cuales en LN), he cerrado el canal sin ningún problema. Aquí os dejo las dos transacciones de apertura del canal (por 8mBTC) y del cierre del mismo (con algo menos de vuelta, 7.67367 mBTC), por el gasto realizado en el canal entre ambas operaciones:
BTC Transaction e9cda7e549b27abd733521d9a00c60e0423d4f5cf672a82b64f0e2be47b8e7d9 | BlockCypher
BTC Transaction 7313c66291293b26b2df5d5391b0f1c20707487f954778a1b007d578ff146d8e | BlockCypher

Una vez completada la prueba con éxito, he querido dar una pequeña vuelta de tuerca, creando canales con otros nodos diferentes al de por defecto de ACINQ. He ido al explorador:
https://explorer.acinq.co/#/
he pinchado en alguno de los nodos con más enlaces, aparece un código QR a la derecha del mapa que puedes escanear al dar un canal de alta desde la aplicación. Esperar las dos confirmaciones para que el canal se de por definitivamente abierto, y podemos volver a pagar. Ningún problema, todo inmediato y suave 

Un dato curioso es que, mientras que fui capaz de vez mi nodo ZAP en el explorador de ACINQ, no veo este de Eclair Android, a pesar de que ahora mismo tengo abiertos tres canales con tres nodos diferentes. Tengo la sensación que el cliente de ZAP es bastante más complejo y hace muchas más cosas que este, aunque funcione regularcillo, mientras que este es un cliente muy ligero que debe realizar muchas menos comprobaciones y chequeos con la red (pero funciona estupendamente).

Asi que los que querías pagar los cafés con Bitcoin, ya podeis tomaros algunos virtuales. Yo estoy ya saturao de cafes hipsters de estos, si sabeis de alguna otra web de pruebas con la que pagar en la testnet, se agradece la info.

El próximo paso sería montar un canal entre dos nodos creados por nosotros y realizarnos pagos mutuamente, aunque tampoco es el escenario típico de la LN, a no ser que vayas a tener muuuchos pagos recurrentes con un mismo nodo. Si no, merece la pena las bajas comisiones dentro de la LN por no tener que abrir y cerrar los canales, que es mucho más caro.

No se cuando volveré a tener tiempo para seguir profundizando, ya os cuento lo que vaya sacando cuando pueda.


----------



## p_pin (17 Dic 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> lo que se ve en bitstamp, es que cada vez se ven menos las grandes ordenes de compra o de venta, la gran mayoria son de cero coma algo, o igual es el día de hoy.



Yo también me di cuenta...
Entiendo que es para dar menos pistas de dónde quieren entrar, o retener el precio. Hay que tener en cuenta que en este mercado sí podemos ver buena parte de la oferta y demanda en el panel de órdenes, algo que NO ocurre en casi ningún mercado de derivados


----------



## bavech (17 Dic 2017)

Excelente aporte el de bonatti ¡muchas gracias! que ganas de que ln comienze a comerse a las Alts y de pasada a los troles.


----------



## tixel (17 Dic 2017)

Este hilo es la caña.
El mempool saturadisimo y sin visos de solución. Con el cambio de dificultad mañana, mucho peor.
Las comisiones a 20$, que para algunos es la nueva normalidad y con visos de estar de aquí a un año en 256$.
La ln siendo la única solución a esto no está nada claro que sea viable ni el plazo, ni que solucione más que casos concretos.
Los comerciantes abandonando totalmente btc y pasandose a cash.
El btc demostrando día si, día también que no tiene utilidad más allá de especular. 
Y aquí solo se mira el precio. 
No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver, pero lo vuestro es suicida.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 15:29 ----------




bavech dijo:


> Excelente aporte el de bonatti ¡muchas gracias! que ganas de que ln comienze a comerse a las Alts y de pasada a los troles.



Pues las ganas es con lo que te vas a quedar. Que aproveche.


----------



## skarface (17 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Este hilo es la caña.
> El mempool saturadisimo y sin visos de solución. Con el cambio de dificultad mañana, mucho peor.
> Las comisiones a 20$, que para algunos es la nueva normalidad y con visos de estar de aquí a un año en 256$.
> La ln siendo la única solución a esto no está nada claro que sea viable ni el plazo, ni que solucione más que casos concretos.
> ...



Yo creo que se ha salido de madre, al final va a morir de exito.
Tienen que mejorar la tecnologia, el concepto base es bueno pero necesita mejoras que mejoren la escalabilidad.
Yo no me meteria ahora mismo para especular, pero quien sabe.


----------



## SOY (17 Dic 2017)

Que no pare la fiesta!






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## SOY (17 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> ¿que argumentos dan validez al bitcoño? que ahora hay gente que compra un mortadelo por 20.000 napos?



¿Aún no te has enterado?. El bitcoin tiene valor porque la gente lo demanda, y la gente lo demanda porque el bitcoin tiene valor. Es el teorema de la burbuja bitcoñera!. Únete al club y compra unos cuantos porque luego no podrás. Hay pocos y nos los quitan de las manos. No comprar bitcoines es tirar el dinero. El bitcoin no puede caer, es metafísicamente imposible. Hazme caso, ahora mismo tengo un palillo en la boca y se de lo que hablo.











.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## p_pin (17 Dic 2017)

_¿Estás seguro de que quieres añadir a SOY a tu lista de ignorados? _


----------



## bmbnct (17 Dic 2017)

Muy bueno!


----------



## SOY (17 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> _¿Estás seguro de que quieres añadir a SOY a tu lista de ignorados? _








.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## skarface (17 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> _¿Estás seguro de que quieres añadir a SOY a tu lista de ignorados? _



Yo nunca los ignoro, son una partida de polla.
Año tras año con la misma cantinela y comiendo owneds a destajo.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2017)

megamik dijo:


> Ojo con las SEPAs que se han puesto las pilas. De momento en España no lo tienen "implementado", pero en teoría ya es posible hacer transferencias que llegan en unas pocas horas como mucho. Yo retiré unos euros vía SEPA de un exchange europeo y el dinero llegó en 2 o 3 horas a mi banco español.



Pues yo mandé una sepa el viernes...y aquí seguimos esperando. En un mundo interconectado 24/7, los Bancos están en fuera de juego con estos tiempos de respuesta.
Tendrán que ponerse las pilas, porque el cambio que se avecina es real.


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Quien va a estar esta noche a las 12 mirando velas? Cuando abra CME

Es por pedir unas pizzas o algo


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Dic 2017)

skarface dijo:


> Yo nunca los ignoro, son una partida de polla.
> Año tras año con la misma cantinela y comiendo owneds a destajo.




Al principio hacen gracia pero cuando ves que siguen repitiendo lo mismo una y otra vez a pesar de que se les contraargumenta terminan cansando. Vienen, sueltan su monologo de siempre y da igual lo que se les diga, por muchas hostias de realidad que reciban. Yo tambien era reacio a meterlos en el ignore porque siempre tenia curiosidad por ver que decian pero me he terminado cansando. Ahora leo mucho mas a gusto el hilo y sin perder tiempo.


----------



## Hamster (17 Dic 2017)

A ver si alguien me ayuda:
Estoy intentando hacer una transacción con electrum y tengo un problema: el monedero está conectado (el círculo de abajo está verde), introduzco la contraseña, hago el envío y al rato aparece un aviso de error: "Server did not answer". He cambiado manualmente el servidor varias veces, he desactivado el antivirus, y nada.
Alguien puede decirme que hago mal?
Gracias


----------



## Tuttle (17 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> A ver si alguien me ayuda:
> Estoy intentando hacer una transacción con electrum y tengo un problema: el monedero está conectado (el círculo de abajo está verde), introduzco la contraseña, hago el envío y al rato aparece un aviso de error: "Server did not answer". He cambiado manualmente el servidor varias veces, he desactivado el antivirus, y nada.
> Alguien puede decirme que hago mal?
> Gracias



¿Has desactivado el firewall?


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Quien va a estar esta noche a las 12 mirando velas? Cuando abra CME
> 
> Es por pedir unas pizzas o algo



alli estaremos a las 12h.

yo me las voy a hacer caseras, voy a hacer la masa ahora.


----------



## Hamster (17 Dic 2017)

@Tuttle:
Si, lo he desactivado.
Gracias


----------



## Tuttle (17 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> @Tuttle:
> Si, lo he desactivado.
> Gracias



Prueba con este nodo 85.152.207.115


----------



## Claudius (17 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Joder. No será más bien un ataque DDoS? No me creo que la gente esté acudiendo en el orden de 100.000 diarios a kraken a darse de alta.



El FOMO en la calle es brutal.


----------



## Hamster (17 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> Prueba con este nodo 85.152.207.115



Nada, no aparecía en la lista de nodos conectados, lo he escrito a mano en la pestaña de la derecha, donde se selecciona el servidor, y ahora se ha desconectado todo: botón rojo! Nos hundimos! 
Menos mal que lo que tengo ahi solo son unos satoshis. 
Gracias


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El FOMO en la calle es brutal.



Varios amigos, alguno de ellos con los que no hablaba desde hace meses me han llamado. Supongo que se pasará, pero es una barbaridad.


----------



## tastas (17 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> Nada, no aparecía en la lista de nodos conectados, lo he escrito a mano en la pestaña de la derecha, donde se selecciona el servidor, y ahora se ha desconectado todo: botón rojo! Nos hundimos!
> Menos mal que lo que tengo ahi solo son unos satoshis.
> Gracias



Aunque tuvieras mucho dinero, tus btc están a salvo por mucho que tengas problemas para encontrar servidores de electrum.

Taptap


----------



## Hamster (17 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Aunque tuvieras mucho dinero, tus btc están a salvo por mucho que tengas problemas para encontrar servidores de electrum.
> 
> Taptap



Si, eso ya lo sé. Puedo regenerar la billetera en cualquier ordenador con las semillas. Pero quiero saber qué es lo que pasa. Cabezón que soy.
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tixel (17 Dic 2017)

No habrá adopción masiva de criptos mientras los bloques de cash no vayan llenos. Con 32 Mb llenos, hablamos de un tamaño como paypal (200 millones de usuarios) y en el momento que tengamos esto el resto caerá solo. Esperemos que ya sea en 2018 en cash. Y podría haber sido en btc hace ya 2 años largos, sin embargo aquí andamos esperando la ln.


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Que tiene que ver la adopción de las criptos con los bloques de Bch?


----------



## Hamster (17 Dic 2017)

A Tastas y Turttle: problema solucionado reiniciando el ordenador. 
Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Dejo de dar la brasa y sigo leyendo a los que saben/sabéis. A ver si aprendo más cosas.
Gracias también a los históricos de este hilo, gracias a los cuales me metí en esto cuando estaba muy muy barato. Lástima no haber sido más valiente entonces.


----------



## hannover (17 Dic 2017)

Page not found


----------



## tixel (17 Dic 2017)

Ya se están planteando bloques de ¡1Tb!. Aquí, Terabyte blocks for Bitcoin*Cash - - - Joannes Vermorel's blog todo explicado. Dan para 57 transacciones por persona y día teniendo en cuenta una población de 10.000 millones. No creo que haya que llegar a tanto.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 19:52 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Que tiene que ver la adopción de las criptos con los bloques de Bch?



Pues que cuando veamos los bloques de cash llenos, es que estaremos trabajando al nivel de paypal, y cuando pase eso, lo demás vendrá solo.


----------



## hannover (17 Dic 2017)

Is the Bitcoin Bubble the New â€˜Subprime Mortgageâ€™ Bomb?

Osea,parásitos del bitcoin,retiraros a tiempo u os vais a quedar con el culo al aire!


----------



## Tuttle (17 Dic 2017)

hannover dijo:


> Is the Bitcoin Bubble the New â€˜Subprime Mortgageâ€™ Bomb?
> 
> Osea,parásitos del bitcoin,retiraros a tiempo u os vais a quedar con el culo al aire!



Todos los activos están burbujeados, la cuestión es tener aquellos a prueba de la tempestad que se produzca cuando se dispare el colapso en cadena.


----------



## sirpask (17 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> A Tastas y Turttle: problema solucionado reiniciando el ordenador.
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Dejo de dar la brasa y sigo leyendo a los que saben/sabéis. A ver si aprendo más cosas.
> Gracias también a los históricos de este hilo, gracias a los cuales me metí en esto cuando estaba muy muy barato. Lástima no haber sido más valiente entonces.



Hilos como los tuyos son los buenos, los que hacen un foro util.

Gracias.
Yo a partir del 1 de enero voy a usar Electrum a saco, y nunca se sabe, me puede pasar lo mismo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Dic 2017)

Ahora va para abajo, jejeje.
Veremos hsta donde corrije.


----------



## sirpask (17 Dic 2017)

Alguien me puede decir que tal se trabajaría desde una silla asi?







Hace un par de años ahorré 600€ en un monedero btc para comprarme un portátil para currar cuando se me jodiera el que tengo... y ahora me da pa comprarme algo asi.... ¿merecería la pena?


----------



## Tuttle (17 Dic 2017)

Natoshi Sakamoto dijo:


> Jajaja, yo ya me he retirado, piltrafa!



Los bitcoins de satoshi siguen sin tocarse. ::


----------



## Josar (17 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir que tal se trabajaría desde una silla asi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa silla es de pobres, le falta una negra chupandotela XD


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir que tal se trabajaría desde una silla asi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿ Puedes pasar link a donde comprarla ? Igual me interesa...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (17 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Para* Jaime*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo veo tan claro, me refiero a tributarlo como "mineria" y punto. Te la juegas a que justo cuando tu hagas eso, hayan contratado a alguien que mire un poco mas a fondo. Solo hace falta mala suerte para acabar muy mal, por que una vez dices "mineria" y luego no es mineria, es muy facil probarlo, basta con ver que tus BTC no fueron generados sino que te fueron enviados, esto se ve facilmente en la blockchain...

Claro que la cosa esta muy verde, pero me refiero a que te las sigues jugando.

En el caso de ejemplo que pongo, mi amigo tiene la ventaja de que nunca ha pasado por ningun exchange, solo ha recibido pagos, nunca a comprado, o al menos no mas de 100€ de prueba que es irrelevante, a partir de eso todo es pagado, quiza alguna pequeña parte ganada en tradeo entre alts, y una pequeña parte ganada en mineria de alts en el proceso de aprendizaje que todo bitcoiner tiene y le da por minar alguna altcoin solo por aprender, y acaba sacando algo de rentabilidad. Al menos antes era posible minar una coin que luego burbujeaba y venderla por BTC, aunque hoy en dia alguien que ya maneja 6 cifras no se molesta en eso.

En ese caso, mi amigo imaginario del ejemplo esta en una posicion donde le permite al menos dormir tranquilo de que no van a venir a auditarle, ya que no consta ningun trazo de su identidad a sus bitcoins.

Partiendo de esta base, y habiendo mencionado el tema de "prescripciones"... una opcion no seria sencillamente esperar 5 años (si estamos a casi 2018, pues en 2023) y dejar los bitcoins aparcados hasta ese año y ver como estan las cosas para entonces? el precio deberia ser mucho mas alto, y la los pagos de autonomo y el recargo habrian prescrito para cualquier cantidad recibida antes del 2018 (mientras tanto, seguiria recibiendo pagos en BTC, pero no venderia nada recibido a partir del 2018), entonces "solo" se pagaria el %47 de ventas mayores a 60.000€, que sigue siendo un robo legal, pero suponiendo que BTC este asentado sobre los 100.000€/BTC para entonces que seria lo natural... podrias sacar mucho mas que vendiendo ahora deprisa (cuando no quiero ni vender) intentando colarsela al estado con lo de la mineria para ahorrarte las cuotas atrasadas de autonomo y el recargo.

Despues estan opciones de tributaciones fuera, pero es algo que mi amigo no se plantea, al menos no quiere tener que vivir en otro pais permanentemente, si bien Andorra se plantea interesante, no quiere tener que estar forzado a vivir X meses fuera al año, ademas a mi amigo le gustaria comprar vivienda en España y invertir ahi ya que no quiere tener que cambiar "de vida" pues si te vas dejas todo atras y eso tambien se paga.

Y otro punto a comentar: que pasaria si sus BTC pasan de los 600.000€? habia leido que a partir de 600.000€, estas obligado a reportarlos ya que se convierte en delito fiscal, si no lo haces, que pasaria si en un futuro valen un par de millones y quieres comprar propiedad y ven que no los habias reportado? hemos de considerar todos los puntos de vista y posibilidades y ver que es lo que mas nos conviene, para mi amigo imaginario para este ejemplo que pongo para que debatamos el tema de tributacion y BTC.


----------



## sirpask (17 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Puedes pasar link a donde comprarla ? Igual me interesa...



De la ultima vez que la vi, a ahora la han subido 2000€, debe tener bastante demanda.

MWE LAB Emperor XT Gaming Stuhl - schwarz

MWE LAB Emperor XT Gaming Stuhl - weiß


y para configurarla tu:
MWE Lab - Efficient Computer Work Environment for the Home or Office.


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Pensé que CME arrancaba esta noche 

Bitcoin Event Countdown: CME Bitcoin Futures Launch - 18 December 2017 18:00:00 EST


----------



## Hamster (17 Dic 2017)

Si me permitís, quisiera hacer otra pregunta para listos: 
Compré unos pocos bitcoins hace mucho tiempo, y ahora leo que con el fork (o como se llame) de agosto se podían haber obtenido Bitcoin cash sin renunciar a los bitcoins originales. Aún estoy a tiempo de hacerlo? 
Y otra más: se pueden tener dos programas 'billeteras"instalados en el mismo pc? (Por ejemplo, Core y electrum) o hay incompatibilidades?
Gracias anticipadas


----------



## p_pin (17 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pensé que CME arrancaba esta noche
> 
> Bitcoin Event Countdown: CME Bitcoin Futures Launch - 18 December 2017 18:00:00 EST



Creo que EST se refiere a hora local... a las 18h allí, serán las 00.00 aquí (Spain)


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> Si me permitís, quisiera hacer otra pregunta para listos:
> Compré unos pocos bitcoins hace mucho tiempo, y ahora leo que con el fork (o como se llame) de agosto se podían haber obtenido Bitcoin cash sin renunciar a los bitcoins originales. Aún estoy a tiempo de hacerlo?
> Y otra más: se pueden tener dos programas 'billeteras"instalados en el mismo pc? (Por ejemplo, Core y electrum) o hay incompatibilidades?
> Gracias anticipadas



Tus Bitcoin Cash no se van a mover de su sitio, y no hace falta reclamarlos ahora mismo si no quieres. Pero hay algo que sí necesitas: tus claves privadas de los bitcoins y la semilla (seed) o frase de recuperación de tu cartera. Así que, hagas lo que hagas con tus bitcoins, asegúrate de no perder estas dos cosas, para que hoy o en un futuro puedas obtener los Bitcoin Cash que te corresponden.

En el artículo anterior, te dije que tus bitcoins solo se habían duplicado a Bitcoin Cash si antes del fork los guardabas en una cartera local. Y, ciertamente, esa era la mejor forma de asegurar que así fuera. Pero, si tenías bitcoins en casas de cambio o carteras online, puede que aún no esté todo perdido.

¡Quiero mis Bitcoin Cash! | MUNDO SATOSHIS


----------



## sirpask (17 Dic 2017)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Tus Bitcoin Cash no se van a mover de su sitio, y no hace falta reclamarlos ahora mismo si no quieres. Pero hay algo que sí necesitas: tus claves privadas de los bitcoins y la semilla (seed) o frase de recuperación de tu cartera. Así que, hagas lo que hagas con tus bitcoins, asegúrate de no perder estas dos cosas, para que hoy o en un futuro puedas obtener los Bitcoin Cash que te corresponden.
> 
> En el artículo anterior, te dije que tus bitcoins solo se habían duplicado a Bitcoin Cash si antes del fork los guardabas en una cartera local. Y, ciertamente, esa era la mejor forma de asegurar que así fuera. Pero, si tenías bitcoins en casas de cambio o carteras online, puede que aún no esté todo perdido.
> 
> ¡Quiero mis Bitcoin Cash! | MUNDO SATOSHIS



Exacto, yo tenia en Bter céntimillos de euros de cuando compre por primera vez NXT allá por 2013, ya ni se llama bter, se llama nosequé .io pero mi cuenta aun existía y tenia a parte de los BTC, los BCH y los Golden... Los arrejunté todos y pa la cuenta de Mycelium junto con los regalos de este foro.

salió bien la jugada.


----------



## tixel (17 Dic 2017)

Coinbase estrena su api para bch. Noticia muy alcista.
Y para btc ya se andan preparando para la caida y les entra cangelo,por la falta de liquidez que cada vez y con estas comisiones va a peor.
Bitcoin's illiquidity is going to be a huge problem when the bubble bursts - Business Insider Nordic
A seguir disfrutando de los ath mientras haya tontos que compren.
Y la dificultad cambia mañana, un 20% a peor. Como siguan minando los chinos, en Enero será peor, las comsiones subiran más y btc entrará en la espiral de la muerte. Más tarde o temprano pasará. Yo a todos mis amigos con btc, tienen pocos ya les estoy diciendo que salgan mientras puedan. Quizá mañana no puedan.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (17 Dic 2017)

Mira tixel yo de esto no se casi nada y solo tengo 1k metido pero me tienes hasta la polla ya. Cansino, que eres puto cansino de los cojones.



Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Dic 2017)

espiral de la muerte dice el tio ::

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 23:36 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Creo que EST se refiere a hora local... a las 18h allí, serán las 00.00 aquí (Spain)



Coming Soon: Bitcoin Futures

Trading Hours
CME Globex and CME ClearPort: 5:00 p.m. – 4:00 p.m. CT Sunday – Friday



Las 17:00 del domingo en Central Time son
las 0:00 del lunes en españa


----------



## Divad (17 Dic 2017)

18 de Noviembre del 2013 supera los $600 hasta hoy que se ha superado la barrera de los $20k y los ha perdido.

12 de Agosto a 17 de Diciembre con una inversión de $600 en Dent = $22,127.29 y lo que le queda por subir.

Los que entran en criptolandia quiero creer que buscan rentabilidad. Ser fan bitcoñero por placer no creo que regalen chapas ni les salga rentables con el sablazo de las comisiones.

La misma rentabilidad se obtiene con cualquier otra crypto que no sea bitcoin.

Con la intervención de futuros ya puede subir a los 100k y después a los 500k para que se pueda decir que es rentable... de lo contrario acabará siendo una ratonera tras quedarse todos pillados sin poder salir.

Veremos que show nos tienen preparados los listos... 8:


----------



## Antonius Block (18 Dic 2017)

Cuenta atrás... 
Bitcoin Futures Quotes - CME Group

Me gusta pensar que no se dan las mismas circunstancias por las que se manipula el precio del oro en el COMEX.

Para empezar, partimos de que los que tienen interés en manipular a la baja el precio del oro tienen oro para parar un tren.

Además que a ver quién es el listo que se pone en cortos (o simplemente no tan largos :XX en bitcoin con el entusiasmo que hay.


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Dic 2017)

```
[B]Cboe XBT Bitcoin Futures Trading Data 23:43h[/B]
Symbol	Expiration	Last	Change	High	Low	Settlement	Volume
GXBT	-	17680.00	+1041.02	17919.99	17455.01	-	-
XBT/F8	01/17/2018	18090.00	+1290.00	18600.00	16760.00	18105.00	1515
XBT/G8	02/14/2018	18190.00	+1375.00	18690.00	17040.00	17935.00	201
XBT/H8	03/14/2018	18220.00	+1395.00	18950.00	17220.00	18060.00	144
```
alguien ha perdido psta en los futuros del Cboe :XX:


```
[B]Cboe XBT Bitcoin Futures Trading Data 00:10h[/B]
Symbol	Expiration	Last	Change	High	Low	Settlement	Volume
GXBT	-	17680.00	+1041.02	17919.99	17455.01	-	-
XBT/F8	01/17/2018	20440.00	+2335.00	20500.00	19950.00	18105.00	37
XBT/G8	02/14/2018	20400.00	+2465.00	20400.00	19850.00	17935.00	4
XBT/H8	03/14/2018	20110.00	+2050.00	20110.00	20000.00	18060.00	2
```


----------



## clakar (18 Dic 2017)

Empieza la fiesta hamijos...


----------



## Antonius Block (18 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> 18 de Noviembre del 2013 supera los $600 hasta hoy que se ha superado la barrera de los $20k y los ha perdido.
> 
> 12 de Agosto a 17 de Diciembre con una inversión de $600 en Dent = $22,127.29 y lo que le queda por subir.
> 
> ...



Pues hombre Divad el instrumento clave donde podemos ver la evolución de lo que afirmas es la "btc dominance" en Coinmarketcap.

Y bueno, estos meses suele rondar entre el 50% y el 65%.

A principios de año andaba por el 80%. En junio el btc llegó a perder frente al resto de criptomonedas hasta acaparar solamente el 37% de "capitalización". Luego les dio una paliza hasta recuperarse y más o menos estabilizarse a como está ahora.

Y luego ya lo que más le guste a cada uno según su perfil.

La mayoría de las criptomonedas son empresas, start ups que utilizan este modelo para financiarse. Lo único que tienen en común con bitcoin es que utilizan tecnología blockchain, pero en general, y aunque se metan en el mismo saco, yo lo veo como mezclar proyectos que no tienen mucho que ver.


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Dic 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Empieza la fiesta hamijos...


----------



## Divad (18 Dic 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Pues hombre Divad el instrumento clave donde podemos ver la evolución de lo que afirmas es la "btc dominance" en Coinmarketcap.
> 
> Y bueno, estos meses suele rondar entre el 50% y el 65%.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

Es mejor reírse de tu comentario, dime a que cantidad entraste a Bitcoin y te diré cuantos millones tendrías ahora con Dent 8:


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Dic 2017)




----------



## Antonius Block (18 Dic 2017)

Y dale con Dent en el hilo de bitcoin!  Enhorabuena si pillaste la subida de las últimas 48-72 horas.

Te mencionaba la dominancia en Coinmarketcap como reflejo de la rentabilidad del btc frente al resto de criptomonedas. De todas, en general, ya que Dent las últimas 72 horas es una acierto pero muchas otras han sido todo lo contrario. De ahí que de media la dominancia del btc haya subido los últimos seis meses.

Nadie sabe qué pasará en el futuro.

Muy respetable invertir en Dent o en lo que cada uno quiera. Pero implica:
1.- El riesgo de tenerlo en un exchange (¿tendrías una cantidad importante de verdad en un exchange en Asia?)
2.- Mayor volatilidad. Y la del bitcoin ya es una locura (esto es Esparta).
3.- Fíate del equipo que hay detrás de la token en cuestión, que, como digo, en muchas ocasiones no es más que una empresa en busca de financiación o especulación. Es literalmente como especular con acciones de start ups: la mayoría se hunden, otras dan sorpresas y se hunden y unas pocas triunfan descaradamente.

Si bien este mundo es inabarcable, me gusta informarme un poco de cada cripto emergente... Y en un 90% me quedo con bitcoin, que es de lo que va este hilo.

Si desde el mes de junio has sacado más rentabilidad con las tokens que habiendo holdeado en bitcoin tienes todos mis respetos, ya que significa que has tenido que jugar tus cartas muy muy bien.


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Dic 2017)

```
Month	Charts	Last	Change	Prior Settle	Open	High	Low	Updated

[B]JAN 2018[/B]	
19590	+90	19500	20650	20650	19315	123	20865 / 18135	17:25:49 CT

[B]FEB 2018[/B]	
20000	+400	19600	20000	20000	20000	1	20965 / 18235	17:23:17 CT

[B]MAR 2018[/B]	
20030	+330	19700	20030	20030	20030	1	21065 / 18335	17:25:05 CT

[B]JUN 2018[/B]	
20000	+100	19900	20040	20040	20000	2	21265 / 18535	17:17:36 CT
```


----------



## Divad (18 Dic 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Y dale con Dent en el hilo de bitcoin!  Enhorabuena si pillaste la subida de las últimas 48-72 horas.
> 
> Te mencionaba la dominancia en Coinmarketcap como reflejo de la rentabilidad del btc frente al resto de criptomonedas. De todas, en general, ya que Dent las últimas 72 horas es una acierto pero muchas otras han sido todo lo contrario. De ahí que de media la dominancia del btc haya subido los últimos seis meses.
> 
> ...



Entré en la ICO con $600, he tradeao para pillar más pastel. Lo que quería decir con el primer comentario es que si uno hubiese entrado a $600 = 1 BTC y obtuviese la rentabilidad de los $20k tendría que esperar años, mientras que en Dent 4 meses.

Respecto a los puntos que mencionas;

1) No están en una exchange, sino en la wallet.
2) Sí, mayor volatilidad empezando desde el suelo. Por lo que el camino es puro alcista y sin frenos. Hoy comienza en la exchange kucoin y hacen un torneo de trader repartiendo millones de fichas para quien saque más rentabilidad durante unos días.
3) Al menos hay caras visibles, encuentras a sus hijos... curioso que un familiar trabaja en Nokia... Se puede decir lo mismo de *nakaMOTO*?

Infórmate bien sobre la crypto en cuestión que te vas a quedar con la boca desencajada. Todavía estás a tiempo de entrar y llevarte buenos regalos de navidad :

Te quedas con bitcoin, pero no dices a cuanto entraste... Algo muy típico de los bitcoñeros que presumen tener algo y al final resultará que no tienen nada :fiufiu:


----------



## Antonius Block (18 Dic 2017)

Se observa un volumen interesante en lo poco que llevamos de tiempo, más teniendo que en cuenta que cada contrato es sobre 5 btcs.

Diría que se comporta como el de la semana pasada, si bien este es a escala.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (18 Dic 2017)

bonatti dijo:


> Tema pruebas Lightning Network (LN).
> 
> ....
> 
> Resumen, funciona, pero hay mucho que depurar aún. Quizás no haya hecho algo 100% correcto y por eso tengo una experiencia algo deficiente. Intentaré probar con otros clientes a ver si están un poco más depurados.



De acuerdo con todo lo que dices. En OSX fue casi exactamente como lo cuentas, excepto por un problema añadido consistente en que el cliente lnd que iba (y no debería ir!!) con la instalación bajada del github era incompatible, y hasta que nos dimos cuenta, que no fuí yo precismante, jeje, hicimos tropecientasmil pruebas. 

Si entras en slack, el propio Jimmy Mow está presto a echar una mano en lo que sea, y también está almeida, portugués, y que controla un puñao.

Y como bien dices, quien no se desenvuelva bien con el shell que no se meta. Ya le avisaremos nosotros cuando pueda, jejej. Aunque yo, por desgracia o por fortuna, no tengo casi nada de tiempo, y desde la últimas pruebas que hice apenas he podido leer los mensajes, dar algunas gracias, y reirme de las idioteces que postean quienes ya sabéis.

Acabo de volver a abrir el zap y ya no funciona, espero sacar un poquito de tiempo porque supongo será cosa de poner la versión actual, y cuando pueda probaré el cliente que citas en otro mensaje, el Eclair, a ver si consigo saber que eso de los canales. XDD


----------



## tastas (18 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Igual te estas liando un poco con las ICO, no?
> 
> Y eso de que son la mayoría de las criptomonedas... ni de lejos hamijo.
> 
> Mirate bien a ver si ETH, DASH, LTC... son "empresas", no vaya a ser que estés diciendo una burrada, además de una mentira.



Aunque también creo que parece que se lía con las ICO, no creo que lo que dice sea tan burrada. Las criptomonedas funcionarían como DAOs y en muchos aspectos son parecidos a startups.


----------



## tixel (18 Dic 2017)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Mira tixel yo de esto no se casi nada y solo tengo 1k metido pero me tienes hasta la polla ya. Cansino, que eres puto cansino de los cojones.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



¿Por qué? Yo lo único que pongo aquí son noticias que veo y el estado en que está btc y bch. A quien prefiera tener una venda en los ojos o la cabeza metida en un hoyo pues alla ellos.
No se porque disparaís al mensajero, el que lo está haciendo de puta pena es btc, que no vale absolutamente para nada.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 10:53 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> espiral de la muerte dice el tio ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 23:36 ----------
> 
> ...



Si no estaís al tanto de la nomenclatura no importa, ya os enterareís de lo quew significa a posteriori. Don't worry.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 11:01 ----------




Antonius Block dijo:


> Y dale con Dent en el hilo de bitcoin!  Enhorabuena si pillaste la subida de las últimas 48-72 horas.
> 
> Te mencionaba la dominancia en Coinmarketcap como reflejo de la rentabilidad del btc frente al resto de criptomonedas. De todas, en general, ya que Dent las últimas 72 horas es una acierto pero muchas otras han sido todo lo contrario. De ahí que de media la dominancia del btc haya subido los últimos seis meses.
> 
> ...



Si que se sabe. Lo de btc va a acabar con mucho incauto arruinado y bch tendrá un 2018 alucinante. Lo único que queda por saber es cuando se irá el btc por el retrete que pasará así que la gente se canse de pagar 50$ por trasnsacción y de que tarde un día en confirmar. Así que baje, hasta los hodlers de btc vaís a rajar de él. Va a ser el descojone.


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Yo lo único que pongo aquí son noticias que veo y el estado en que está btc y bch. A quien prefiera tener una venda en los ojos o la cabeza metida en un hoyo pues alla ellos.
> No se porque disparaís al mensajero, el que lo está haciendo de puta pena es btc, que no vale absolutamente para nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 10:53 ----------
> ...



Volumen negociado 24h

Btc 13.102.600.000
Bch 879.599.000

Bch solo le interesa al subforo de Reddit y a ti


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Dic 2017)

No déis más pábulo a las estafas que publicitan divad, keinur y tixel. Cuando os canse, los metéis en el ignore y asunto resuelto.


----------



## tixel (18 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Volumen negociado 24h
> 
> Btc 13.102.600.000
> Bch 879.599.000
> ...



A mi ese dato me la suda, eso solo habla de especulación. A mi el que me interesa es el de tx por bloque. Y ese es el que se va a poner to the moon en cash en no mucho con las noticias que caen.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 12:44 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No déis más pábulo a las estafas que publicitan divad, keinur y tixel. Cuando os canse, los metéis en el ignore y asunto resuelto.



Aquí los únicos que estafan son los de core, blockstream,sw o como le quieras llamar menos bitcoin y en no mucho tendremos noticias en ese sentido. No hace falta pensar mucho viendo como esta core en todos los sentidos que acabará mal. Al fin y al cabo btc ahora, no es más que otro terra cualquiera en su momento de gloria .
Simplemente mirando la cosa desde el punto de vista "financiero" los que cambiamos a bch cuando lo dije, hace poco más de un mes, vamos ganando a los de btc.
En todos los demás aspectos bch barre literalmente a btc.


----------



## Costa2439 (18 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Yo lo único que pongo aquí son noticias que veo y el estado en que está btc y bch. A quien prefiera tener una venda en los ojos o la cabeza metida en un hoyo pues alla ellos.
> No se porque disparaís al mensajero, el que lo está haciendo de puta pena es btc, que no vale absolutamente para nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 10:53 ----------
> ...




No era el 15, el 16 o el 17?

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 13:17 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Volumen negociado 24h
> 
> Btc 13.102.600.000
> Bch 879.599.000
> ...



BCH va a tener su mercado, se va a usar como BTC de cambio, pero eso no quiere decir que vaya a aumentar su valor, simplememnte se usara


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> A alguien más le debe interesar... desde hoy está disponible BCH en los terminales Thomson Reuters Eikon, junto con BTC y ETH:



Pero no en el terminal Bloomberg que es el bueno


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Sigue mirando al dedo como un mono, lo quieras o no BCH es real y sigue ganando terreo. Osea justo lo contrario de lo que predijisteis unos cuantos aquí, aconsejado a todo el mundo dumpearlos en agosto.
> 
> Seguro que hay gente que os tiene que agradecer el consejo.
> 
> Y aún así no aceptáis la cagada, ni os coméis el owned.




Dumpeados en agosto a 0.2 y ahora estan a 0.09. Revisa tu concepto de "cagada" porque es un tanto peculiar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Dic 2017)

@Keinur, que te vayas a estafar a otro sitio, pesado de los cojones. Si a ti todavía no te he puesto en el ignore es porque, de vez en cuando (entre propuesta de estafa y propuesta de estafa), posteas algo interesante, cosa que no hacía tixel.

Pero dejad ya este hilo para Bitcoin de una vez y poned los intentos de estafas y los pataleos en el de las shitcoins.


----------



## Antonius Block (18 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Igual te estas liando un poco con las ICO, no?
> 
> Y eso de que son la mayoría de las criptomonedas... ni de lejos hamijo.
> 
> Mirate bien a ver si ETH, DASH, LTC... son "empresas", no vaya a ser que estés diciendo una burrada, además de una mentira.



No estoy descubriendo la pólvora para nada... y las ICO después del "initial coin offering" pasan al mercado y son criptos, estén montadas sobre la plataforma de ETH o no. 

La fase de ICO es como una OPA (oferta pública de adquisición) en el mundo cripto. Después la token en cuestión pasa al listado de criptomonedas y se pueden comprar, vender o especular en los exchanges.

Ethereum Project más que empresa es un empresón, con Vitalik Buterin a la cabeza, que ofrece su plataforma y su tecnología a otras otras muchas.

Dent, por poner un ejemplo y porque es de la que se hablaba, parece consistir en una empresa que pone sobre la mesa un sistema para poder intercambiar megabytes de datos para navegar, "monetarizando" los dents, que serán los tokens con los que enviar y recibir dichos datos. Esto se explica en su página (403 Forbidden), donde además vemos el personal que conforma el proyecto (ocho tipetes).

Respecto al número de criptomonedas que siguen dicho modelo para esto o para lo otro... pues bueno, no veo aventurado afirmar que son mayoría. Criptomonedas hay ya más de 1300, como para ponerte a mirarlas todas.

Invito al personal en entrar en Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap y hacer click en cada criptocosa y redirigirse a su web y ver un poco de qué va cada asunto. Suelen ser proyectos que pretenden utilizar blockchain con una mayor o menor creatividad.

En fin, que todo esto tampoco es ningún secreto. 

Era por responder, intentaré no desviarme más del tema btc en este hilo.


----------



## tixel (18 Dic 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> No era el 15, el 16 o el 17?
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 13:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Claro, el valor de las cosas no tiene relación con su utilidad. Es la nueva economía de btc, lo que se lleva ahora son los coleccionables.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 14:35 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Pero no en el terminal Bloomberg que es el bueno



El bueno pa que? ¿para especular? Todo para vosotros, a mi eso me la suda, lo que me importa es lo que se use.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 14:37 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Una estafa que se va a integrar en Bitpay, que ya se puede tradear en todos los principales exchanges, que aparece con ETH y BTC en los terminales de Thompson Routers,...
> 
> Sigue mirando al dedo como un mono, lo quieras o no BCH es real y sigue ganando terreo. Osea justo lo contrario de lo que predijisteis unos cuantos aquí, aconsejado a todo el mundo dumpearlos en agosto.
> 
> ...



Perfecto resumen de todo.


----------



## tixel (18 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> @Keinur, que te vayas a estafar a otro sitio, pesado de los cojones. Si a ti todavía no te he puesto en el ignore es porque, de vez en cuando (entre propuesta de estafa y propuesta de estafa), posteas algo interesante, cosa que no hacía tixel.
> 
> Pero dejad ya este hilo para Bitcoin de una vez y poned los intentos de estafas y los pataleos en el de las shitcoins.



No te pongas nerviosa. Ya sabemos que cada día te queda menos a que agarrarte para convencer a los incautos que metan el dinero en btc. Y este hilo va de bitcoin no de btc a ver si queda claro de una puta vez, de lo que no se debería hablar es precisamente de ese engendro.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 15:28 ----------

Un bloque de 8 Mb minado en cash. Según los de core el Universo se debería replegar sobre si mismo y no pasó nada.
000000000000000002a387dd95501a858cce70bc25a3ebdc87200324ee621cb6
Mientras, ING saca un informe devastador sobre btc.
A Devastating ING Report about Bitcoin Core: "bitcoin

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 15:35 ----------

El cofundador de bitcoin.com vende todos sus btc y pilla bch.
Bitcoin.com co-founder: Sell all your bitcoins, it's "useless" - Business Insider Nordic
Resumen: bch noticias buenas por doquier y el precio más o menos estable.
Btc, noticias de pena y haciendo ath.
A buen entendedor pocas palabras.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 15:47 ----------

Otra buena noticia para core. La dificultad acaba de subir, iros preparando para la mempool haciendo ath, las fees por las nubes y la cadena todavía más atascada.


----------



## Tuttle (18 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No te pongas nerviosa. Ya sabemos que cada día te queda menos a que agarrarte para convencer a los incautos que metan el dinero en btc. Y este hilo va de bitcoin no de btc a ver si queda claro de una puta vez, de lo que no se debería hablar es precisamente de ese engendro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 15:28 ----------
> 
> ...



No entiendo estos furibundos ataques de la peña, hay dos visiones distintas del proyecto se hace un fork y que gane el mejor, no tienes porqué desinvertirte en la otra, es la gran ventaja de la idea de bitcoin, el ser como una hidra.

Pero bueno, ellos sabrán lo que hacen.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Dic 2017)

Hombre,con los 26 pavos por transaccion,tienen que hacer algo,y mas vale q espabilen.


----------



## Tuttle (18 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hombre,con los 26 pavos por transaccion,tienen que hacer algo,y mas vale q espabilen.



Es jodido escalar un blockchain, lo de las lighting networks es casi esotérico. 

Pero tranqui que sale, hay tres desarrollos en paralelo y los tres podriamos decir que están en beta.


----------



## tixel (18 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> No entiendo estos furibundos ataques de la peña, hay dos visiones distintas del proyecto se hace un fork y que gane el mejor, no tienes porqué desinvertirte en la otra, es la gran ventaja de la idea de bitcoin, el ser como una hidra.
> 
> Pero bueno, ellos sabrán lo que hacen.



Muy susceptibles andaís. Yo no he atacado a nadie, simplemente expongo como están las cosas. El que quiera ser una avestruz y esconder la cabeza alla él.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 16:29 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Hombre,con los 26 pavos por transaccion,tienen que hacer algo,y mas vale q espabilen.



La ln dentro de 18 meses.:XX: lo que no te dicen es que en 18 meses se estima que las comisiones anden por encima de los 350$. Ya dicen que por estas fechas en 2018 estaremos por 256$.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 16:32 ----------




Tuttle dijo:


> Es jodido escalar un blockchain, lo de las lighting networks es casi esotérico.
> 
> Pero tranqui que sale, hay tres desarrollos en paralelo y los tres podriamos decir que están en beta.



¿En beta? O mucho flipais, o hablaís por hablar o simplemente mentís. Ln no está ni siquiera en alfa, ya les gustaría. Por ahora es un concepto que ni siquiera está claro que funcione.
Y lo de que es jodido escalar, será en la cabeza de los de core y acólitos, en cash ya estamos preparados para bloques de 32Mb que llevaran el tps al nivel de paypal. Fijate si era fácil escalar si hubiese voluntad desde hace 2 años.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Dic 2017)

Si la blockchain con 1 MB por bloque es un monstruo ya, no me quiero ni imaginar 8 Mb o 32 MB, la mayoría de noderos no tienen un disco duro con tanta capacidad, y eso implica centralización de nodos, algo que sería conveniente evitar a toda costa.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Dic 2017)

Las criticas a las fees y a la lentitud se oyen DENTRO de la propia comunidad BTC.

Ahi hay un problema,si o si.

Otra cosa es que al final la peña se largue de btc,eso nadie lo sabe.

Pero el problema esta alli.Y lo saben.No es troleo.


----------



## Tuttle (18 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Las criticas a las fees y a la lentitud se oyen DENTRO de la propia comunidad BTC.
> 
> Ahi hay un problema,si o si.
> 
> ...



Es lógico, si bitcoin no escala ya vendrá otra que lo haga, pero los usuarios también tienen que pensar la complejidad de crear un sistema descentralizado capaz de registrar transacciones de todo el mundo, un poco de paciencia. 

Yo por mi parte me estoy poniendo las pilas para colaborar con c-lightning y montando mi propio nodo.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> Es lógico, si bitcoin no escala ya vendrá otra que lo haga, pero los usuarios también tienen que pensar la complejidad de crear un sistema descentralizado capaz de registrar transacciones de todo el mundo, un poco de paciencia.
> 
> Yo por mi parte me estoy poniendo las pilas para colaborar con c-lightning y montando mi propio nodo.




Supongo que el propio Satoshi no penso en exito que podria tener, o almenos que alcanzara estas proporciones en tan poco tiempo.

PD: BCH esta subiendo.


----------



## Claudius (18 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Supongo que el propio Satoshi no penso en exito que podria tener, o almenos que alcanzara estas proporciones en tan poco tiempo.



Poco tiempo casi 10 años.., en 10 años Google pasó de ser una start-up al gran hermano. Y en 10 años Yahoo, pasó de ser líder en 'lo suyo' a ser comprada para sobrevivir como una división de su matriz actual.


----------



## tixel (18 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Si la blockchain con 1 MB por bloque es un monstruo ya, no me quiero ni imaginar 8 Mb o 32 MB, la mayoría de noderos no tienen un disco duro con tanta capacidad, y eso implica centralización de nodos, algo que sería conveniente evitar a toda costa.



No os cansais de decir gilipolleces por lo que se ve. Pero hablar sin tener ni puta idea parece que se estila en este foro.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 18:14 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Las criticas a las fees y a la lentitud se oyen DENTRO de la propia comunidad BTC.
> 
> Ahi hay un problema,si o si.
> 
> ...



El único sitio donde no hay criticas es en esta mierda de hilo. Y claro que abandonaran btc, no te quepa duda. Solo hace falta que dejen de meter tethers para que veas ostias por largarse. Lo jodido va a ser si pueden. Btc ha estado minando a razón de 7 bloques/h y la mempool petada, imaginate ahora con el cambio de dificultad un 17% más chungo.ienso:

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 18:17 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Supongo que el propio Satoshi no penso en exito que podria tener, o almenos que alcanzara estas proporciones en tan poco tiempo.
> 
> PD: BCH esta subiendo.



¿Poco tiempo? Pero en este hilo se piensa en lo que se dice, o que. Bitcoin ya va para 9 años y yo cuando me enteré de que existía en 2012 pensaba que a estas alturas ya estaría mucho más implantado, y como yo la mayoría. Si no lo está es gracias a blockstream y su cabezonería para no escalar, que sabían de sobra que se podía como está demostrando cash. Si no lo hicieron fue por cosas inconfesables, ya sabes.
Y desde el principio bitcoin fue planteado como una solución de pago global. Satoshi no se iba a asustar con la implantación de mierda que tiene ahora y los bloques de 8Mb.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 18:36 ----------

Cada cambio de dificultad en btc es un set ball.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 18:49 ----------

Las verdades del barquero by ING
"Bitcoin is therefore not a sort of digital gold, as is sometimes put. Gold is in truly limited supply. Bitcoin has several actual and a theoretically unlimited number of clones and close substitutes. To stay with the gold metaphor, it is as if alchemy can successfully clone gold and create very close substitutes, some of which have even more attractive properties than gold itself. What would that imply for the value of gold? "
Traduzco:
Bitcoin no es por tanto una clase de oro digital, como algunos dicen. El oro está limitado verdaderamente. De bitcoin hay varios y hay un númeor teóricamente ilimitado de clones y substitutos cercanos. Para permanecer con la metáfora del oro, es como si un alquimista pudiera clonar oro y crear substitutos muy cercanos, algunos de los cuales tienen propiedades incluso más atractivas que el oro en si mismo. ¿Qué implicaría esto en el precio del oro?ienso:
Lo podeís leer aquí:
https://think.ing.com/uploads/reports/171218_Why_Bitcoin_to_become_niche_asset-_Teunis_Brosens.pdf


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Dic 2017)

Por cierto los BCH están a un precio estupendo para vender, por si alguienlos sigue holdeando.


----------



## Tuttle (18 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ...
> Las verdades del barquero by ING
> "Bitcoin is therefore not a sort of digital gold, as is sometimes put. Gold is in truly limited supply. Bitcoin has several actual and a theoretically unlimited number of clones and close substitutes. To stay with the gold metaphor, it is as if alchemy can successfully clone gold and create very close substitutes, some of which have even more attractive properties than gold itself. What would that imply for the value of gold? "
> Traduzco:
> ...



El numero de blockchains está limitado por el número de grupos de profesionales capaces de sacar a delante un proyecto con la seguridad y la escalabilidad requerida. Y ese número, mal que les pese a los banqueros es de un orden muy, muy pequeño, yo estimo entre dos y tres.

Piensa que durante muchos años Microsoft estuvo ordeñando la vaca del Windows y del Office en solitario y ahora el mercado de los sistemas operativos de movil se reduce a dos contrincantes. Eso es porque reunir a un grupo de profesionales capaces de hacer un producto competitivo a nivel global es algo muy difícil.

Mal que le pese a los powerpointinistas, el talento informático es un bien muy escaso y muy demandado por todos los sectores de la economía y la sociedad. Así que a cascarla, quien quiera criptos pata negra que las pague a precio de mercado. ::

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 19:43 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por cierto los BCH están a un precio estupendo para vender, por si alguienlos sigue holdeando.



Mientras las lightning networks no estén operativas las alt-coins van a estar comiendo terreno a bitcoin


----------



## workforfood (18 Dic 2017)

Pero que tonterias se dicen, tixel dice las verdades del barquero pero que coño es eso que la blockchain esta limitado como el oro si en este año han salido varios hard fork del bitcoin y el ultimo el bitcoin diamond. Puedes poner los parámetros que quieras porque son completamente arbitrarios, lo de los 21 millones es una arbitrariedad sin más.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 19:53 ----------

Sobre blockchain hay más del mil monedas y dice que está limitado.... cuando se crea una al día con un gran número de equipos profesionales detrás.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2017)

¿Tendremos las Navidades tranquilas, o le darán duro?

Es que nos hemos mal acostumbrado a momentos épicos de forma continuada... asi ya no se puede.


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2017)

Tuttle:

Hay una diferencia entre desarrollar software "cerrado" y protegido por patentes a duplicar sistemas de código abierto.

Para crear un 'Excel' desde cero podrás necesitar mucho esfuerzo y trabajo pero para copiar el código del Litecoin y hacer "Litecoin Gold" apenas necesitas media otra de hora de "corta y pega".


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, kraken parece que ya va bien otra vez. Por lo menos hoy me ha entrado todo a la primera. :XX:


----------



## BlueArrow (18 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Tuttle:
> 
> Hay una diferencia entre desarrollar software "cerrado" y protegido por patentes a duplicar sistemas de código abierto.
> 
> Para crear un 'Excel' desde cero podrás necesitar mucho esfuerzo y trabajo pero para copiar el código del Litecoin y hacer "Litecoin Gold" apenas necesitas media otra de hora de "corta y pega".



Eso díselo a los promotores del SegWit2x, que con todo el dinero que tienen no consiguieron reunir el talento suficiente para hacer un software en condiciones (BTC1) y fracasaron estrepitósamente.


----------



## tastas (18 Dic 2017)

Ya tardábamos en aprovechar los shitforks para volver a decir lo mismo que en la época de las shitcoins: que demuestran que btc no tiene valor porque no es realmente escaso ya que crear otra moneda no cuesta nada.
Por cosas como esta me molestaba mucho lo de "monedas gratis".

Taptap


----------



## silverwindow (18 Dic 2017)

Porque seguis negando el problema de la lentitud y de las comisiones?

Hay un elefante enorme ahi y todos mirando para otro lado.

Es absurdo.


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

Joder estaba mirando y el Marketcap general andaba por los 200b a primeros de noviembre, estamos por encima de los 600b, en un mes se ha triplicado!


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Porque seguis negando el problema de la lentitud y de las comisiones?
> 
> Hay un elefante enorme ahi y todos mirando para otro lado.
> 
> Es absurdo.




Porque prefiero seguridad antes que velocidad. Si tienes 4 duros puedes arriesgarte a meterlos en un sitio no muy seguro. Si tienes una cantidad importante el factor principal es la seguridad.


----------



## Arctic (18 Dic 2017)

Feliz bloque 500.000 a todos. 

Parece que fue ayer cuando conocí esto y a lo tonto ya han pasado más de 4 años. 
Gracias a todos los que lleváis años ayudando a que la gente conozca Bitcoin, sin vosotros hoy aquí seríamos menos. 
Brindo porque los próximos 500.000 bloques nos traten solo la mitad de bien que los primeros. No tengo duda que así será.


----------



## racional (18 Dic 2017)

Fracaso de los futuros. Parece que a los manipuladores de mercado, no les ha salido el engaño como esperaban.

Debut flojo del bitcóin en el mercado de futuros de CME


----------



## tixel (18 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Tendremos las Navidades tranquilas, o le darán duro?
> 
> Es que nos hemos mal acostumbrado a momentos épicos de forma continuada... asi ya no se puede.



Pues en core vete acostumbrando, y cuando cambien de dificultad acuerdate de cambiar los calzoncillos.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 21:59 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Porque seguis negando el problema de la lentitud y de las comisiones?
> 
> Hay un elefante enorme ahi y todos mirando para otro lado.
> 
> Es absurdo.



Es como andan aquí, y los que lo decimos nos llaman troles.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 22:01 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Joder estaba mirando y el Marketcap general andaba por los 200b a primeros de noviembre, estamos por encima de los 600b, en un mes se ha triplicado!



Pues piensa, y piensa tambien que con ese markecap entraría en el g20. Y con fundamentos bitcoin u otra vale eso y mucho más, pero con los de btc es un insulto.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 22:04 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Porque prefiero seguridad antes que velocidad. Si tienes 4 duros puedes arriesgarte a meterlos en un sitio no muy seguro. Si tienes una cantidad importante el factor principal es la seguridad.



Ya verás que contento te vas a poner cuando la velocidad sea 0 bloques/h pero con toda la seguridad del mundo que ni dios se va a preocupar de la mierda que tengas allí.
Lo de este hilo es de frenopatico.


----------



## p_pin (18 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues en core vete acostumbrando, y cuando cambien de dificultad acuerdate de cambiar los calzoncillos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 21:59 ----------
> 
> ...



No a ver, tú eres un puto retrasao que no hace más que repetir gilipolleces constantemente

La dificultad cambio hace 6 horas, y no ha pasado nada, ni ahora, ni los otras 5000 veces que lo dijiste antes


----------



## Tuttle (18 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Porque seguis negando el problema de la lentitud y de las comisiones?
> 
> Hay un elefante enorme ahi y todos mirando para otro lado.
> 
> Es absurdo.



Las comisiones no son un problema como tal, es como decir que un restaurante que tiene las mesas reservadas para los próximos tres meses tiene un problema. Es un éxito. Ahora es cuestion de los competidores que saquen productos capaces de saciar a aquellos usuarios que bitcoin deja tirados.


----------



## bubbler (18 Dic 2017)

Entro, veo que BiTcoin Cash (BTC) ha vuelto a subir, doy gracias al Tixel y me voy.


----------



## asilei (18 Dic 2017)

Sigo con mi serie para no perder perspectiva:

*Global Cripto*
Market Cap
Nov 2016: 15.000M USD
Nov 2017: 290.000M USD
9 Dic 2017: 420.000M USD
12 Dic 2017: 485.000M USD
18 Dic 2017: 608.000M USD (+100% en 1 mes)

Volumen 24H
Nov 2016: 75M USD
Nov 2017: 10.000M USD
9 Dic 2017: 27.500 USD 
12 Dic 2017: 33.500 USD 
18 Dic 2017: 36.000 USD (+250% en 1 mes)

*Solo BTC*
Market Cap
Nov 2016: 12.000M USD
nov 2017: 145.000M USD
6 Dic 2017: 210.000M USD
9 Dic 2017: 250.000M USD
12 Dic 2017: 285.000M USD
18 Dic 2017: 315.000M USD (+100% en un mes)

Precio BTC-USD
Nov 2016: 750 USD
Nov 2017: 9.000 USD
9 Dic 2017: 14.500 USD
12 Dic 2017: 17.100 USD
18 Dic 2017: 18.900 USD (+100% en un mes)

Volumen 24H
Nov 2016: 12M USD
Nov 2017: 5.000M USD
9 Dic 2017: 15.000M USD 
12 Dic 2017: 14.000M USD 
18 Dic 2017: 14.000M USD (+200% en un mes)

Son unos numeros brutales. 

Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

Exciting news from Chain: "We’re thrilled to release Ivy for Bitcoin: the first-ever high-level language and IDE for creating and using Bitcoin smart contracts"
Twitter


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Porque seguis negando el problema de la lentitud y de las comisiones?
> 
> Hay un elefante enorme ahi y todos mirando para otro lado.
> 
> Es absurdo.



No sé, hoy me ha tocado mover algo y en 20 minutos lo tenía hecho. Y tampoco me ha costado nada desmesurado. Más rápido que la banca online de cualquier banco.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (19 Dic 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> No lo veo tan claro, me refiero a tributarlo como "mineria" y punto. Te la juegas a que justo cuando tu hagas eso, hayan contratado a alguien que mire un poco mas a fondo. Solo hace falta mala suerte para acabar muy mal, por que una vez dices "mineria" y luego no es mineria, es muy facil probarlo, basta con ver que tus BTC no fueron generados sino que te fueron enviados, esto se ve facilmente en la blockchain...
> 
> Claro que la cosa esta muy verde, pero me refiero a que te las sigues jugando.
> 
> ...



Subo esto. Me parece un tema mas interesante y relevante que la mitad de cosas que se postean en el hilo.

Si alguien podria contestar y aclarar esos detalles se agradece.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> No sé, hoy me ha tocado mover algo y en 20 minutos lo tenía hecho. Y tampoco me ha costado nada desmesurado. Más rápido que la banca online de cualquier banco.



Yo igual, he movido poco, unos 2.000 euros, y en 10 minutos tenía las confirmaciones de los movimientos.

En ING he estado desde el viernes esperando...3 días...y si encima vives en el extranjero, la web de ING no te deja hacer transferencias cuando son las doce de la noche en la madre patria...aunque en tu país sean 5 horas menos.

Y eso que es ING, que es de lo menos malo


----------



## Nailuj2000 (19 Dic 2017)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo igual, he movido poco, unos 2.000 euros, y en 10 minutos tenía las confirmaciones de los movimientos.
> 
> En ING he estado desde el viernes esperando...3 días...y si encima vives en el extranjero, la web de ING no te deja hacer transferencias cuando son las doce de la noche en la madre patria...aunque en tu país sean 5 horas menos.
> 
> Y eso que es ING, que es de lo menos malo



Y yo también igual. hace un par de días pagé unas cosas con bitcoin y en un ratillo ya tenían confirmación, con una comisión de 3 ó 4€.


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No a ver, tú eres un puto retrasao que no hace más que repetir gilipolleces constantemente
> 
> La dificultad cambio hace 6 horas, y no ha pasado nada, ni ahora, ni los otras 5000 veces que lo dijiste antes



No escupiria yo tan alegremente para arriba. Y eso de que no pasa, será para ti que te hacen falta gafas, el resto vemos que cada cambio de dificultad la mempool se llena más, btc funciona peor, bch sube un 25% en cada una y en una de estas le dan el match ball.
Pero tu sigue con no pasa nada, como no pasa nada con las comisiones.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 05:01 ----------




Tuttle dijo:


> Las comisiones no son un problema como tal, es como decir que un restaurante que tiene las mesas reservadas para los próximos tres meses tiene un problema. Es un éxito. Ahora es cuestion de los competidores que saquen productos capaces de saciar a aquellos usuarios que bitcoin deja tirados.



La de abducidos que hay en este hilo, ¡Dios mio! No se ni que coño contestar a esto.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Dic 2017)

Nocoiner


----------



## clakar (19 Dic 2017)

Bueno señores, después de leer el proyecto, ver sus próximas citas y el desarrollo que quieren, me he pasado a ADA. 

Ayer estuve tradeando bastante tranquilo y me acosté sabiendo que esta moneda puede reventar de la hostia. El precio que tiene es asumible y se habla de que está atrayendo mucha atención y que en Japón están siendo bastante activos.

Me despierto esta mañana y... Voilà, capital que ha entrado a mansalva.

Dejar el dinero y las inversiones sólo en BTC es perder el tiempo. Hay proyectos muy buenos ahí fuera, tan sólo requiere sentido común.

Eso sí, a mí parecer, entrar en proyectos de monedas que cuestan varios cientos de dólares es ya harina de otro costal...

Suerte amigos y muy buen aspecto del mundo crypto a día de hoy.


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2017)

El robo de criptomonedas a punta de pistola ya es una realidad


----------



## remonster (19 Dic 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Dejar el dinero y las inversiones sólo en BTC es perder el tiempo.



Bendita pérdida de tiempo! +143% en el último mes +380% en el último trimestre, +1874% en el último año. 

Algunos habéis perdido el sentido de la realidad.

La propaganda de shitcoins a la mierda de hilo de las shits.


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Nocoiner



Muy bueno!!!! jajajaja


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (19 Dic 2017)

clakar, donde has comprado ADA?
algún exchange?

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 10:47 ----------

puedes resumir que aporta respecto a BTC, Bitcoin cash, ether, ripple??
cual es la "idea" central?

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 10:50 ----------

por ejemplo, yo diría ( a lo gordo):

Bitcoin y bitcoin cash: reserva de valor y moneda
Ethereum: contratos
Ripple: transferencias bancarias. negocio para los bancos
IOTA: internet of the things
ADA: ¿¿??¿?¿

no digo que todos estemos de acuerdo, es por lo menos, para "ubicarla"
sin ánimo de entrar en debates intensos

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 10:53 ----------

en mi opinión, hay mercado para varias
y bitcoin no debe quedarse con más de un 40% del mercado crypto

veremos a ver, pero es mi apuesta


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

A estos que dicen unos mensajes más atras que la red les confirmo echando leches y con pocas comisiones que muestren la transacción o no me creo nada.
La mempool está haciendo ath con más de 150.000 tx atascadas y más de 200 Mb. La transacción media estáen 18$.
Esta es una transacción reciente en que para mandar 5$ se gasto el tío 150$. Parece raro pero la transaccion existe.
Bitcoin Transaction 80f8ffe29b38e0c09d58ebc86dc8b90d900ec1b4704ecce5b5392a9e6ab5e29e

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 11:02 ----------

Articulo de forbes a favor de los bloques grandes. No es que me interese mucho lo que piensan, pero es otro más.
Article written by Forbes agrees that bigger blocks make a coin more affordable and faster. https://www.forbes.com/sites/madhvimavadiya/2017/12/12/what-is-litecoin-why-is-ltc-price-going-up/#5f8b8ee16661 : btc


----------



## bmbnct (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A estos que dicen unos mensajes más atras que la red les confirmo echando leches y con pocas comisiones que muestren la transacción o no me creo nada.
> La mempool está haciendo ath con más de 150.000 tx atascadas y más de 200 Mb. La transacción media estáen 18$.
> Esta es una transacción reciente en que para mandar 5$ se gasto el tío 150$. Parece raro pero la transaccion existe.
> Bitcoin Transaction 80f8ffe29b38e0c09d58ebc86dc8b90d900ec1b4704ecce5b5392a9e6ab5e29e
> ...



Un par de preguntas:
¿Defender el Bcash es un trabajo a tiempo completo?
¿Vas a coger vacaciones estas Navidades?


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Un par de preguntas:
> ¿Defender el Bcash es un trabajo a tiempo completo?
> ¿Vas a coger vacaciones estas Navidades?



No, defender bch no tiene que ver con ganar dinero y montarse. Defender bch es defender la libertad, el futuro justo, la autonomía y la transparencia. Supongo que a los que solo miraís el precio esto se os hace dificil de entender.
Y lo que intento es que la gente se ponga del lado bueno y no se quede estancada en sus temores, avaricia y cortedad. A ver si os enteraís que btc está condenado, es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No defender bch no tiene que ver con ganar dinero y montarse. Defender bch es defender la libertad, el futuro justo, la autonomía y la transparencia. Supongo que a los que solo miraís el precio esto se os hace dificil de entender.
> Y lo que intento es que la gente se ponga del lado bueno y no se quede estancada en sus temores, avaricia y cortedad.



Y sobre las vacaciones?


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Y sobre las vacaciones?



Yo de vacaciones estoy todo el año.


----------



## Periplo (19 Dic 2017)

BTC momento de trincar...caida sana para pillar impulso en Navidad.


----------



## p_pin (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No escupiria yo tan alegremente para arriba. Y eso de que no pasa, será para ti que te hacen falta gafas, el resto vemos que cada cambio de dificultad la mempool se llena más, btc funciona peor, bch sube un 25% en cada una y en una de estas le dan el match ball.
> Pero tu sigue con no pasa nada, como no pasa nada con las comisiones.



Joder es que te retratas en cada post, eres un manipulador

BTC *como deberías saber* después de taaaanto tiempo, resuelve 6 bloques por hora de media, desde 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!! y ésto está así programado, si se tiran más, la dificultad aumenta para ajustarse a ese ritmo

Si la mempool se llena, es por que BTC se usa, una media de 2.348 Tx (en la última semana) por bloque... BCash 209 TX

Yo no digo que pase o no pase nada con las comisiones, pero es que tú estás MINTIENDO y MANIPULANDO


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> clakar, donde has comprado ADA?
> algún exchange?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 10:47 ----------
> ...



Con un par de cojines en el hijo de btc a hablar de una moneda que no conoce ni su puta madre.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> puedes resumir que aporta respecto a BTC, Bitcoin cash, ether, ripple??
> cual es la "idea" central?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 10:50 ----------
> ...



Vale, ahí va mi resumen:

Bitcoin: lo único que existe en realidad en el mundillo de las criptomonedas.

Ethereum: estafa centralizada organizada por un tío muy inteligente. Él decide los forks que deben realizarse. Es una criptoestafa con peores problemas de escalabilidad que los que le asignan a Bitcoin y que no ha tardado ni tres años en traicionar su único lema: el código es ley. En breves sus nodos necesitarán de tecnología interdimensional para poder manejar la cadena de bloques que los muy subnornales se han encargado de poner a rebosar con fotos de gatitos.

Existen logs de conversaciones en los que, durante el caos que hubo con el contrato de la DAO, los propios desarrolladores reconocían que el corazón del sistema, el lenguaje con el que se programan los contratos (solidity), era inseguro. No te digo "ná" y te lo digo "tó".

Ripple: estafa desde su mismísima concepción. Nunca ha funcionado ni remotamente parecido a de forma descentralizada y ahora intentan capear el temporal intentando pumps&dumps e intentando generar noticias captando el interés de algunas empresas ávidas de buscar clientes jóvenes y de cambiar su imagen de apolilladas.

Litecoin: después de la testnet, la segunda shitcoin que surgió después de Bitcoin. Es un simple clon con unos pequeños cambios en la prueba de trabajo y una modificación en la frecuencia de minado de los bloques buscando confundir a todos aquellos que son incapaces de entender que, mayor velocidad en las confirmaciones con respecto a Bitcoin, no implica una mayor cantidad de certidumbre.

IOTA: estafa proof of stake que funciona incluso peor que las antiguas monedas PoS. Ahora a las monedas PoS que funcionan como el culo y que requieren de centralización para operar mínimamente, las llaman "tangle" o "DAG", o cosas parecidas, pero son lo mismo de siempre. Es una concepción fallida y la prueba incontestable de que, cada día que amanece, el número de tontos crece.

Maidsafe: estafa gran reserva. Mucho se ha hablado de ella aquí y es un ejemplo perfecto de la cantidad de estafadores que hay en este mundillo y de cómo los usuarios que tienen los deditos pillados en esas shitcoins actúan casi, casi, como sus cómplices. Lanza una promesa alocada a los cuatro vientos, suelta un par de papers sin cabeza ni pies, pon a negociar una shitcoin como promesa de token del sistema, y a vivir del cuento que la vida son dos días.

Monero, Dash y compañía: criptoestafas que se venden como áltamente anónimas pero que sólo consiguen engañar a los usuarios que no comprenden de qué trata el análisis de tráfico en una red.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (19 Dic 2017)

os leo con mucho gusto a todos

no opino porque no tengo nada que aportar, estéis de acuerdo o en desacuerdo, el hilo me resulta interesante. Con algunos estoy más de acuerdo, con otros menos, y con algunos nada, pero soy un trader de fortuna y poco más.

seguid así


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2017)

Y esto sin entrar a hablar de los forks/lloriqueos, que son estafas también, pero mucho menos sutiles que las shitcoins


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (19 Dic 2017)

el debate en este hilo siempre ha sido intensísimo

parece mentira que con toda la pasta que ha caído del cielo, no haya prácticamente ni el más mínimo acuerdo... 

y repito que lo digo a bien, pero es acojonante


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vale, ahí va mi resumen:
> 
> Bitcoin: lo único que existe en realidad en el mundillo de las criptomonedas.
> 
> ...



BTC & Ardor.

Lo demas es mierda.

Y a Ardor le está pasando lo mismo que a BTC, antes 1 Ardor de feeds eran céntimos, ahora son dolares...


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (19 Dic 2017)

asumid que la mayoría de la población aún no sabe de que va esto, y algunos que lo sabemos hace años gracias a vosotros, aún no tenemos casi ni puta idea

el otro día en una conversación con mis colegas me di cuenta.... esto va a ir mucho mucho mucho más arriba aún

no ha entrado prácticamente ningún panoli aún...


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> el debate en este hilo siempre ha sido intensísimo
> 
> parece mentira que con toda la pasta que ha caído del cielo, no haya prácticamente ni el más mínimo acuerdo...
> 
> y repito que lo digo a bien, pero es acojonante



¿Como se ve el bitcoin desde el Hilo del Ibex? Lo veis como burbuja? No crees que el Bitcoin esta ligado al Nasdaq?


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Alguien ha calculado, con la limitación de 1Mb por bloque y un bloque cada 10 minutos... ¿cuántos BTC por hora se podrían mover en caso de estampida? Osea si por cualquier casual de repente todos quieren mandarlos a un exchange para venderlos, pongamos.
> 
> El atasco puede ser de campeonato... para cuando los quieras vender el precio se habría hostiado ya notablemente.
> 
> Y no es por ser agorero, solo por contemplar posibles escenarios.




Coge las 2000 direcciones con más monedas y suma. Esos son los btc que podrían caber en el primer bloque de la estampida. Puedes meter muchas más direcciones ya que cada transacción podría tener varias direcciones, pero a lo que voy es a que tú pregunta no tiene mucho sentido. Lo que se mueve en un bloque de btc no son bitcoins, son datos. Limitados a 1mb + datos segwit. Eso es lo que entra en un bloque y el hecho de que el precio de btc caiga abruptamente no lo va a cambiar.

Si el precio cae a 0, se puede hacer en los exchanges sin necesidad de que estos emitan un solo btc. Es más, sería un motivo para que el precio cayera tan rápido, retroalimentándose debido a que muchos quedarían con el culo al aire debido a que operan bajo reserva fraccionaria.

Por cierto, tu pregunta aplica parecido en las subidas. 

Taptap


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (19 Dic 2017)

diría que:

MEGA EARLY ADOPTERS: hasta noviembre 2013
EARLY ADOPTERS: hasta diciembre 2016
ESPABILADETES: desde enero 2017
SISTEMA FINANCIERO (los valientes): verano 2017 - diciembre 2017

aún quedan muchas fases.... sistema financiero mainstream, eso será muy gordo
y luego la "población civil" europea y americana... 

no se, iremos viendo

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 12:27 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> ¿Como se ve el bitcoin desde el Hilo del Ibex? Lo veis como burbuja? No crees que el Bitcoin esta ligado al Nasdaq?



yo he estado por aquí antes que tú
no es por nada, e
pero gané bastante tela, me fui, y ahora he vuelto consciente de mi error (de irme)

pero vamos
yo no soy especialmente ortodoxo, le pego a todo lo que de pasta
no me ando con remilgos de forks ni hostias, soy diferente a vosotros, no tengo bando

mi bando es la tela

y si no he entrado por aquí antes que tú, que veo que eres del 2009, perdona. pero yo me logueé en burbuja por este hilo. No te digo más.


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> no ha entrado prácticamente ningún panoli aún...



Panolis los ha habido siempre. Bitcoin no es inmune a esta plaga. Mira a Andreesen (Mr-se-quien-es-satoshi), Hearn (Mr-me-voy-a-r3-llorando) y Ver (Mr-yo-ya-era-rico-asi-que-tengo-razon).



Taptap


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (19 Dic 2017)

lo que si te digo, sirpask, es que he vuelto con una mentalidad diferente

antes solo pensaba en pasarlo a euros cuando acabara y fin, disfrutar lo ganado

ahora me he dado cuenta de mi error, y siempre conservaré cierta cantidad de btc, xrp, xxx, lo que sea como ahorro forever


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Monero, Dash y compañía: criptoestafas que se venden como áltamente anónimas pero que sólo consiguen engañar a los usuarios que no comprenden de qué trata el análisis de tráfico en una red.



Monero y (puede que) Dash no aportan nada al ecosistema teniendo en cuenta que, especialmente en monero, se puede disponer de la mayor privacidad posible?
Desarrolla un poco más lo del análisis de tráfico de red por favor, porque si es como yo lo veo, monero ahí es por defecto mejor que btc.

Taptap


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (19 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> asumid que la mayoría de la población aún no sabe de que va esto, y algunos que lo sabemos hace años gracias a vosotros, aún no tenemos casi ni puta idea
> 
> el otro día en una conversación con mis colegas me di cuenta.... esto va a ir mucho mucho mucho más arriba aún
> 
> *no ha entrado prácticamente ningún panoli aún...*





Nó, que vá. Yo soy la prueba ::

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 12:37 ----------


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2017)

Nadia paga nada con BTC ni lo pagara.
Ahora voy a comprame un viajecito de 120€ con BTC pagar 26€ de comisiones ?
Ademas la transferencia la hago hoy y ya llegara mañana, coño, como el bbva.
Todo son ventajas.

Bueno no, el bbva cobra menos comision.

hola?

Imaginad que el Santander o la Caixa cobraran 26€ por trasnferencia?

yuyu

Ah, que no se utiliza para eso,para eso no vale, que es una reserva de valor.

uy uy uy....


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (19 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Nadia paga nada con BTC ni lo pagara.
> Ahora voy a comprame un viajecito de 120€ con BTC pagar 26€ de comisiones ?
> Ademas la transferencia la hago hoy y ya llegara mañana, coño, como el bbva.
> 
> ...



A ver, si esos 120 fueron 1,2 cuando entraste no le veo mucha pérdida :rolleye:.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2017)

Hoy toca todo para abajo, hay alguna como Augur que no sigue al BTC, pero el 95% si.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2017)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> A ver, si esos 120 fueron 1,2 cuando entraste no le veo mucha pérdida :rolleye:.



Yo a BTC le debo mucho, y siempre le estare agradecido.

Pero algo empieza a oler mal, y los veteranos lo sabeis.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> el debate en este hilo siempre ha sido intensísimo
> 
> parece mentira que con toda la pasta que ha caído del cielo, no haya prácticamente ni el más mínimo acuerdo...
> 
> y repito que lo digo a bien, pero es acojonante



No hay acuerdo porque casi todos los que lo ponen verde, vienen a descargar aquí su frustración de no haber invertido en la idea, y sus aportaciones van por ahi. No todos, pero si la mayoría. 

Los que defendemos BTC y/o las criptomonedas, prácticamente ni discutimos entre nosotros. Aportamos lo que podemos para dar info, y punto.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (19 Dic 2017)

hombre, si has ganado 400 k, pues igual si lo usas

con alguna tarjeta prepago que usan por ahí, sacas 5.000 euros y vas tirando


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Yo a BTC le debo mucho, y siempre le estare agradecido.
> 
> Pero algo empieza a oler mal, y los veteranos lo sabeis.



Y tienes razón. El problema es que esto se ha ido de las manos por el petardazo que ha pegado, y ahora han surgido problemas que lo limitan. El precio de ese petardazo en el precio, son las comisiones y una blockchain saturada que es un cuello de botella ahora mismo.

Encontrar una solución consensuada que guste a la mayoría va a llevar tiempo. Pero mejor despacio y bien que rápido y mal.


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2017)

Poquito a poco van saliendo del armario. Hedge Fund con 50% btc en su cartera.
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/18/bill-millers-hedge-fund-has-half-its-money-in-bitcoin.html


----------



## Costa2439 (19 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vale, ahí va mi resumen:
> 
> Bitcoin: lo único que existe en realidad en el mundillo de las criptomonedas.
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado tu analisis, ¿Que opinas del Dpow de komodo?, leyendo el hilo he visto que te interesaste por NXT en su dia, supongo que conoceras algo del proyecto

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 13:23 ----------

Este es el libro blanco 

Delayed Proof of Work (dPoW) : New consensus mechanism | Komodo: Decentralized ICO Platform


----------



## remonster (19 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> el debate en este hilo siempre ha sido intensísimo
> 
> parece mentira que con toda la pasta que ha caído del cielo, no haya prácticamente ni el más mínimo acuerdo...
> 
> y repito que lo digo a bien, pero es acojonante



Hay un gran acuerdo. Los lloriqueos son de los nobitcoiners que han visto como se les ha vuelto a escapar el tren.


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Me ha gustado tu analisis, ¿Que opinas del Dpow de komodo?, leyendo el hilo he visto que te interesaste por NXT en su dia, supongo que conoceras algo del proyecto
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 13:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Tuvo experiencias religiosas con NXT, el el hilo oficial de NXT en el principal puedes leer alguna.


----------



## remonster (19 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> lo que si te digo, sirpask, es que he vuelto con una mentalidad diferente
> 
> antes solo pensaba en pasarlo a euros cuando acabara y fin, disfrutar lo ganado
> 
> ahora me he dado cuenta de mi error, y siempre conservaré cierta cantidad de btc, xrp, xxx, lo que sea como ahorro forever



Entonces no leiste birn los hilos. Siempre hemos recomendado nunca vender mas de la mitad de btc

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 13:30 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Monero y (puede que) Dash no aportan nada al ecosistema teniendo en cuenta que, especialmente en monero, se puede disponer de la mayor privacidad posible?
> Desarrolla un poco más lo del análisis de tráfico de red por favor, porque si es como yo lo veo, monero ahí es por defecto mejor que btc.
> 
> Taptap



Yo monero veo la shitcoin mas aceptable. Si la gente compra droga con ella ya es un proof by test.


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Joder es que te retratas en cada post, eres un manipulador
> 
> BTC *como deberías saber* después de taaaanto tiempo, resuelve 6 bloques por hora de media, desde 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!! y ésto está así programado, si se tiran más, la dificultad aumenta para ajustarse a ese ritmo
> 
> ...



Pues ya dirás donde miento. El asunto es que no pueda hacer esos 6 bloques a la hora. Y que con 7 bloques/h tiene el mempool haciendo ath, si baja peor. El DAA de Bch le está salvando la vida.
Y la mempool saturada lo que indica es que hay que hacer cambios, y cambios sencillos, cosa que los de core se niegan a hacer.
Ayer ya se minaron bloques de 8 Mb en cash y aquí seguimos todos a pesar de las profecias de core. Y con el trafico de btc, si hubiese bloques de 8Mb, bitcoin seguiría siendo bitcoin, las comisiones serían las de siempre y la red funcionaría igual y con transacciones 0-conf. Si no estamos así, es porque alguien metio el tractor en nuestra tarta.


----------



## remonster (19 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Nadia paga nada con BTC ni lo pagara.
> Ahora voy a comprame un viajecito de 120€ con BTC pagar 26€ de comisiones ?
> Ademas la transferencia la hago hoy y ya llegara mañana, coño, como el bbva.
> Todo son ventajas.
> ...



con segwit y 4 eurillos va que chuta la comisión. El tajo fiscal es bastante mayor si los vendes en un exchange...


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Con un par de cojines en el hijo de btc a hablar de una moneda que no conoce ni su puta madre.
> 
> Taptap



Los de btc y sus shitcoins siempre a la última. Otra oportunidad que te pierdes.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 13:33 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Alguien ha calculado, con la limitación de 1Mb por bloque y un bloque cada 10 minutos... ¿cuántos BTC por hora se podrían mover en caso de estampida? Osea si por cualquier casual de repente todos quieren mandarlos a un exchange para venderlos, pongamos.
> 
> El atasco puede ser de campeonato... para cuando los quieras vender el precio se habría hostiado ya notablemente.
> 
> Y no es por ser agorero, solo por contemplar posibles escenarios.



No solo posibles, sino que muy plausibles.


----------



## Costa2439 (19 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Tuvo experiencias religiosas con NXT, el el hilo oficial de NXT en el principal puedes leer alguna.



:XX: Me referia a conocimiento sobre el proyecto de Komodo ya que el desarrollador principal es JL777 que ha estado en NXT hasta que pasaron a Ardor y por lo que se ve no le gusto la forma de hacerlo, al ver un dia un post suyo hablando de porque Pos no es viable y nombraba a NXT y que lo habia seguido, supongo que lo conocera.


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Nadia paga nada con BTC ni lo pagara.
> Ahora voy a comprame un viajecito de 120€ con BTC pagar 26€ de comisiones ?
> Ademas la transferencia la hago hoy y ya llegara mañana, coño, como el bbva.
> Todo son ventajas.
> ...



Eso es btc, no bitcoin. Pero en este hilo lo que cuentas indignado se defiende. Lo que importa para ellos es que estamos en 16000€ (en la hoja de cálculo).

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 13:38 ----------




Edu.R dijo:


> Hoy toca todo para abajo, hay alguna como Augur que no sigue al BTC, pero el 95% si.



Pabajo dice el pringao este. Juer, como será parriba.


----------



## Costa2439 (19 Dic 2017)

Por cierto este pump recuerda mucho al de Julio, ¿hora de volver a BTC? parece que ya vuelven todas a bajar y ver las graficas de precios de las ALTS desde Agosto a la semana pasada hacia llorar al ñiño Jesus


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> con segwit y 4 eurillos va que chuta la comisión. El tajo fiscal es bastante mayor si los vendes en un exchange...



Defendeís lo indefendible y mentís. La comisión media anda en 18$


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> :XX: Me referia a conocimiento sobre el proyecto de Komodo ya que el desarrollador principal es JL777 que ha estado en NXT hasta que pasaron a Ardor y por lo que se ve no le gusto la forma de hacerlo, al ver un dia un post suyo hablando de porque Pos no es viable y nombraba a NXT y que lo habia seguido, supongo que lo conocera.



JL777 ha resuelto centralizando el problema de los generales bizantinos con Komodo. Cada empresa de este tipo tendrá su nicho de mercado empresarial.

En NXT si todos los generales (que mas nxt tienen) son malos, tu estas jodido, y ellos tambien, pero vamos como en cualquier cripto. Puede que Bitcoin sea la única que haya sobrevivido a un ataque del 51%, gracias a la idea Luke.

Yo solo se que para medianas empresas, y hasta que las sidechains sean operativas, hay distintas soluciones al alcance de los Dptos de I+D+I que pueden ser usados para acercar el mundo Blockchain a la empresa, Y Ardor tiene muy buena pinta.

El 31 de enero Dios dirá, igual sale el 1 de Enero la cripto para su uso, y el dia 2 tiene un bug tan grande que se muere. En tecnologia son así las cosas.
Bitcoin lleva ya muchos años y siempre ha funcionado como un martillo pilón cada 10 min.
Pero siempre estamos con lo de los huevos y las cestas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Tuvo experiencias religiosas con NXT, el el hilo oficial de NXT en el principal puedes leer alguna.



Mis errores están ahí para ver si la gente escarmienta en cabeza ajena

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 13:56 ----------




Costa2439 dijo:


> :XX: Me referia a conocimiento sobre el proyecto de Komodo ya que el desarrollador principal es JL777 que ha estado en NXT hasta que pasaron a Ardor y por lo que se ve no le gusto la forma de hacerlo, al ver un dia un post suyo hablando de porque Pos no es viable y nombraba a NXT y que lo habia seguido, supongo que lo conocera.



Todo eso son estafas. Todos esos desarrolladores tienen una personalidad mesiánica y se sienten como los nuevos elegidos que van a lograr desarrollar algo mejor que Bitcoin y que serán venerados por ello en los libros de historia.

Siempre habrá gente así, demasiado ególatra como para continuar el trabajo de otro y se sienten con suficiente mesianismo como para "comenzar su nueva religión".

Pero no son más que embaucadores. Y el ejemplo lo tienes con el PoS, el Tangle, etc. Que tienen verdaderas lagunas, cuando no vulnerabilidades, incluso en sus planteamientos iniciales.

Satoshi lo primero que hizo fue resolver un verdadero problema real y, a partir de ahí, construyó Bitcoin empleando, con humildad y reconocimiento los descubrimientos de otras personas.

Estos tíos no. Estos tíos, su único objetivo, es obtener fama y dinero. Y no les tiembla el pulso a la hora de engañar a los usuarios. ¿Qué problema intentan resolver ellos? ¿El PoW? ¿Ese es el problema que, según ellos, están destinados a resolver? Dedicando esfuerzos inútiles a tratar de acabar con el PoW, lo único que demuestran, es que en realidad no comprenden nada.

Véase el caso de Irving con Maidsafe, o el de los mesiánicos come-from-beyond y JL con NXT, IOTA o el komodo ese que ni conocía antes, ni me interesa, porque estoy de estafas hasta los cojones.


----------



## Costa2439 (19 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mis errores están ahí para ver si la gente escarmienta en cabeza ajena
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 13:56 ----------
> 
> ...




Se te ve quemado pero parafraseando el dicho ese " engaños pasados no garantizan engaños futuros". Dentro de todo ese lodazal que ves tu en el mundo criptografico habra algo aprovechable y usable aparte de BTC


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Monero y (puede que) Dash no aportan nada al ecosistema teniendo en cuenta que, especialmente en monero, se puede disponer de la mayor privacidad posible?
> Desarrolla un poco más lo del análisis de tráfico de red por favor, porque si es como yo lo veo, monero ahí es por defecto mejor que btc.
> 
> Taptap



Muy fácil.

Tú puedes. Ir equipado con un traje ghillie (el que llevan los francotiradores), con la cara pintada y con una máscara facial que te hace irreconocible pero, si te pones a caminar por el desierto, sigues siendo un blanco facilísimo de cazar porque, al final, lo que importa para ocultarte es que puedas camuflarte con el entorno, desplazarte sin ser visto y, sobretodo, que los niveles de ruido ambiente hagan prácticamente imposible el que puedan discriminarte a ti del entorno.

Monero, Dash, y esas monedas "anónimas" son el traje ghillie caminando por el desierto porque sus redes son minúsculas, no tienen apenas nodos y la cantidad de transacciones del sistema es demasiado pequeña.

Pero Bitcoin, cuando implemente las confidential transactions, será ese mismo traje guillie, pero camiando en la convención mundial de disfraces de Chewbacca. La red es tan grande y con tanto ruído de fondo, que puedes caminar erguido sin ser detectado.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (19 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Entonces no leiste birn los hilos. Siempre hemos recomendado nunca vender mas de la mitad de btc
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 13:30 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## remonster (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Defendeís lo indefendible y mentís. La comisión media anda en 18$



Mwntiroso tu, hijo de puta


----------



## Nico (19 Dic 2017)

Al menos en los últimos bloques la comisión promedio es de *$ 36*.

Bien es cierto que alguna gente, para asegurarse la inclusión está metiendo comisiones de $ 120 así que, por lógica, algunos están consiguiendo "entrar" por menos pero, es raro ver nada por abajo de 0.001 en estos momentos (y eso en $ son 18).

Volviendo a los promedios, veamos entre los últimos bloques (redondeo levemente para ganar tiempo):

Bloque 500.130 - Transacciones 2460 - Comisiones Btc 4.66 = *$ 34*
Bloque 500.127 - Transacciones 2240 - Comisiones Btc 5.05 = *$ 41*

Hay algunos un poquitín por debajo pero, $ 18 como media creo que se queda corto.

===

*NOTA PARA IDIOTAS*: Obviamente $ 18, $ 30 o $ 45 de comisión es grave según lo que quieras transferir... si son $ 5 obviamente es alocado. Si hablamos de un millón es una bicoca.

De todos modos queda claro que para cualquier transacción por debajo de $ 1000, estas comisiones resultan horrorosas. Por encima de ese monto pueden ser entendidas como razonables si el uso lo justifica.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2017)

Sakamoto esta siendo canibalizado por shitland.
Palomitas.


----------



## p_pin (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues ya dirás donde miento. El asunto es que no pueda hacer esos 6 bloques a la hora. Y que con 7 bloques/h tiene el mempool haciendo ath, si baja peor. El DAA de Bch le está salvando la vida.
> Y la mempool saturada lo que indica es que hay que hacer cambios, y cambios sencillos, cosa que los de core se niegan a hacer.
> Ayer ya se minaron bloques de 8 Mb en cash y aquí seguimos todos a pesar de las profecias de core. Y con el trafico de btc, si hubiese bloques de 8Mb, bitcoin seguiría siendo bitcoin, las comisiones serían las de siempre y la red funcionaría igual y con transacciones 0-conf. Si no estamos así, es porque alguien metio el tractor en nuestra tarta.



Lleva 8 años haciendo 6 bloques aprox. de media por hora, no va a cambiar por mucho que lo repitas.

Manipulación y mentira:



tixel dijo:


> Pues en core vete acostumbrando, y *cuando cambien de dificultad* acuerdate de cambiar los calzoncillos.



*
La dificultad cambió ayer....* tratas de sembrar dudas, una y otra vez

Si la dificultad sube, es por que hay más potencia que la necesaria para resolver 6 bloques... 
La probabilidad de que una cantidad de mineros decidan minar otra cripto, no tiene que ver sólo con la dificultad... si no con la RENTABILIDAD


----------



## endemoniado (19 Dic 2017)

No entiendo porque a algunos libertarios defensores a ultranza del bitcoin les molesta la competencia, si realmente las altcoins no aportan nada el mercado ya dictará sentencia tarde o temprano. Yo aún coincidiendo en muchas de las críticas a determinadas shitcoins si que veo innovación y un enorme potencial en algunas de ellas, más allá de que sus desarrolladores quieran sacar tajada, también Satoshi se reservó un millón de bitcoins.

Hay que diferenciar entre aquellos que argumentan racionalmente y aquellos que defienden sus propios intereses a toda costa. En todo caso, mejor que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Periplo (19 Dic 2017)

Esperando a Kraken y la transferencia para pillar BTC ahora que esta "baratito"..


----------



## bavech (19 Dic 2017)

Ciberataques llevaron a la quiebra a una plataforma de intercambio de bitcoins en Corea del Sur - TN.com.ar


----------



## Arctic (19 Dic 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> No entiendo porque a algunos libertarios defensores a ultranza del bitcoin les molesta la competencia, si realmente las altcoins no aportan nada el mercado ya dictará sentencia tarde o temprano. Yo aún coincidiendo en muchas de las críticas a determinadas shitcoins si que veo innovación y un enorme potencial en algunas de ellas, más allá de que sus desarrolladores quieran sacar tajada, también Satoshi se reservó un millón de bitcoins.
> 
> Hay que diferenciar entre aquellos que argumentan racionalmente y aquellos que defienden sus propios intereses a toda costa. En todo caso, mejor que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.



A ninguno de aquí nos molesta la competencia ni lo más mínimo. Lo que no es de recibo es que se utilice el hilo de bitcoin para hablar de otras monedas. Bastante ruido y desinformación hay ahí fuera ahora que la prensa "especializada" se ocupa de Bitcoin como para que aquí entre cualquiera a hablar de su libro. Esto no deja de ser una prueba más acerca de la inutilidad de las shitcoins, que solo tienen sentido como contrapunto de Bitcoin y no por ellas mismas, pero aun así confunde al personal.

Cuanta gente entraría al hilo oficial de bitcoin cash a leer a tixel? Pues eso.


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2017)

Ether....






When It Comes to Secure Networks, Ethereum Isn


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Muy fácil.
> 
> Tú puedes. Ir equipado con un traje ghillie (el que llevan los francotiradores), con la cara pintada y con una máscara facial que te hace irreconocible pero, si te pones a caminar por el desierto, sigues siendo un blanco facilísimo de cazar porque, al final, lo que importa para ocultarte es que puedas camuflarte con el entorno, desplazarte sin ser visto y, sobretodo, que los niveles de ruido ambiente hagan prácticamente imposible el que puedan discriminarte a ti del entorno.
> 
> ...



A día de hoy, pero monero y Dash ofrecen cosas que Bitcoin no puede ofrecer. Como anonimizadores mete-saca, no a largo plazo. Por eso lo de a día de hoy.
Y si además es posible no pasar por exchanges para cambiarlos se entiende que en Bisq sean las alts con mayor volumen.
Lo mismo con LTC. A día de hoy te puedes ahorrar unos satoshis si puedes hacer TX habitualmente. Y sirviendo como Banco de pruebas para sw tal como otras alts han hecho de banco de pruebas (hubo una época en que se debatía cómo pasar btc a pos)

Taptap


----------



## Claudius (19 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Monero, Dash y compañía: criptoestafas que se venden como áltamente anónimas pero que sólo consiguen engañar *a los usuarios que no comprenden de qué trata el análisis de tráfico en una red.*



  

Mojon. Yo comprendo perfectamente de que se trata el análisis de tráfico de una red, y las vulnerabilidades en monitorización que pueden y afectan a btc.

Como hoy es bien sabido, y para que se lo tatuen en la nalga los noobs user Bitcoin no es anónimo sino seudónimo, cuando durante los 6 primeros años se ha estado cacareando por todos los lados que su uso es 'anónimo' y en casi 10 años no se ha afrontado una solución en nivel (BChain) de tecnologías de privacidad.

Juntando soluciones de big-data + aprendizaje de máquina/IA + las normativas por las que en España existe ley para que cada bit que estoy escribiendo quede almacenado 2 años. (cosa que la gente no suele tener npi), pretender usar bitcoin en B2B es de analfabetos crypto-digitales.

La privacidad en las comunicaciones no cifradas está supeditada a que no se tenga puesto un foco encima (con o sin orden judicial.., o de otro estado con tecnologías para hacerlo que existen..)

Y la privacidad en las comunicaciones es un derecho amparado en nuestra carta magna, así como en la UE, los ciudadanos deberían de conocer y practicar ese derecho, y sobre todo las empresas por su competitividad que están apañadas con el espionaje chino.

Cosa que por ejemplo el dueño de este portal desde sus inicios siempre ha ignorado.. (httpS).

Qué digas que otras redes Blockchian, han contemplado esta situación desde sus orígines con sus soluciones - a capas- son cryptoestafas, redes que se están usando, y que *el mercado* soberano les da a alguna un valor de más de 1000$, exactamente el precio que tenía bitcoin hace un año es tu opinión, nada objetiva.

Es bien sabido que hace 1 año o más, pronostiqué a dónde iban a llevar las tarifas de Bitcoin, y el tiempo ha dictaminado el pronóstico.

Eth, es la red más usada en transferencias superando en más de un x2 el uso de su red en Bitcoin. (esté como esté la red) y eso es una realidad. (El mercado está hablando..).

Las empresas que facturan por servicios basados en Bitcoin, están migrando a otras blockchain, cuyo coste de mover valor del punto A al B sea competitivo ya no te digo si aportan otras soluciones de transacciones en minutos o segundos, privacidad, etc. Los anarco-pensamientos se la trae al pairo *es competitividad empresarial, punto*.

Y como las mejoras de código de Bitcoin son replicables, el I+D+I aplicado en Bitcoin es extrapolable en minutos a cadenas copia-china-barata 'backup' como Litecoin, dónde montar servicios empresariales basados en 'tecnología Bitcoin' es sobradamente más baratos, con la misma tecnología, no hablamos de la seguridad.

Por favor, objetividad.., o no nos metamos en patatales, dónde nos quedamos expuestos y no podemos salir. Que efectivamente existe una:

- Industria basada en una tecnología subyacente, 
- Y no una *única* tecnología subyacente industrializada.
:no:


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> A ninguno de aquí nos molesta la competencia ni lo más mínimo. Lo que no es de recibo es que se utilice el hilo de bitcoin para hablar de otras monedas. Bastante ruido y desinformación hay ahí fuera ahora que la prensa "especializada" se ocupa de Bitcoin como para que aquí entre cualquiera a hablar de su libro. Esto no deja de ser una prueba más acerca de la inutilidad de las shitcoins, que solo tienen sentido como contrapunto de Bitcoin y no por ellas mismas, pero aun así confunde al personal.
> 
> Cuanta gente entraría al hilo oficial de bitcoin cash a leer a tixel? Pues eso.



Yo aquí solo veo hablar de bitcoin. El problema lo teneís los que pensaís que btc es bitcoin. Y es precisamente este el que da la nota.


----------



## Claudius (19 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Monero y (puede que) Dash no aportan nada al ecosistema teniendo en cuenta que, especialmente en monero, se puede disponer de la mayor privacidad posible?
> Desarrolla un poco más lo del análisis de tráfico de red por favor, porque si es como yo lo veo, monero ahí es por defecto mejor que btc.
> 
> Taptap



Pues una de dos o tu estás equivocado o el mercado que ya sabemos que es soberano está equivocado:

Dash: 1140$ (lo que valía btc hace 1 año más menos.)
Monero: 370$


----------



## asilei (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A estos que dicen unos mensajes más atras que la red les confirmo echando leches y con pocas comisiones que muestren la transacción o no me creo nada.
> 
> La mempool está haciendo ath con más de 150.000 tx atascadas y más de 200 Mb. La transacción media estáen 18$.



Se que no sirve para convercerte de nada, pero para ilustrar el hilo.

La mempool está ahora a a 100 MB. Nunca ha subido de 120 MB en toda la historia.
Mempool Size - Blockchain

Con la dificultad actual se está minando un bloque cada 9 min
Bitcoin Stats

Ahora dices que la comisión media son 18$, antes hablabas de 100$. Bien, aqui tienes comparativa de comision de transacciónes BTC y SEPA la semana pasada de similar importe con la mempool a > de 100MB. 

08/12/17 Comision SEPA: 8,62€, Tiempo de confirmación 36h (era viernes)
14/12/17 Comision BTC: 0,74 mBTC, aprox 13,5$, Tiempo de confirmación 1h

Paso de subir comprobantes, si me crees bien, sino también.

Y ya te aviso, aunque suban las comisiones BTC, estoy dispuesto a pagar por el servicio de un sistema descentralizado y seguro.


----------



## bavech (19 Dic 2017)

¿alguna idea de como sacar los BCash de mi Electrum?


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Cuando la información es transparente, enseguida se ve quien miente.




Gracias por el gráfico. 

Fijate que pone que la mediana son $18.34

Eso quiere decir que la mitad de las transacciones pagan menos que $18.34

Has desenmascarado al que decia que las comisiones eran de $30

Y del que decia que las comisiones eran de $100 mejor ya ni comento nada.


Edito: Y esos $18.34 son del ultimo dia y son maximos. El de los $30 y el de los $100 ya lo lleva repitiendo desde hace semanas, cuando las comisiones aun eran mas bajas. Se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> 18.34$ no son máximos. Es la mediana, que es una forma de calcular medias.




Joder macho no se si eres tonto o si te lo haces. $18.34 es la mediana máxima en todo el historial del gráfico que has colgado.

Lo que faltaba ahora que me vinieras a explicar lo que es la mediana.

Si es que vosotros solos os dejais en evidencia.


----------



## electrón (19 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Joder macho no se si eres tonto o si te lo haces. $18.34 es la mediana máxima en todo el historial del gráfico que has colgado.
> 
> Lo que faltaba ahora que me vinieras a explicar lo que es la mediana.
> 
> Si es que vosotros solos os dejais en evidencia.



Y de la tendencia que se observa en el gráfico ¿no tiene nada que decir? la curva "va p'arriba" ¿no?


----------



## barborico (19 Dic 2017)

Joder, casi parece un ataque. 

¿Soy el único que no ve normal que las comisiones se cuadrupliquen en 2 días?

El otro pico (el de noviembre) coincide con el pump de bcash.

ienso:

De hecho, creo haber visto en este o en otro hilo, una transacción de 5$ con comisión de 150$? (recuerdo que era de 3kb) Ya sabemos para qué.


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2017)

¿Cuanto se lleva un minero de media por bloque en dolares?


----------



## Arctic (19 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Cuanto se lleva un minero de media por bloque en dolares?



Estamos en 11 millones de dólares al día en comisiones. Con un bloque cada diez minutos, son 144 bloquea al día. Unos 76.000$ por bloque.


----------



## Speculo (19 Dic 2017)

¿El hardware necesario para obtener ese dinero a cuánto dinero asciende, más o menos? 



Arctic dijo:


> Estamos en 11 millones de dólares al día en comisiones. Con un bloque cada diez minutos, son 144 bloquea al día. Unos 76.000$ por bloque.


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> 18.34$ no son máximos. Es la mediana, que es una forma de calcular medias. La otra es la media aritmética, que se va casi a 31$.
> 
> Aunque claro, aquí cada uno coge el dato como le da la gana. También si no tengo prisa, puedo poner una fee de 5$ y esperar un par de días a que se confirme, con suerte. Y entonces puedo decir que las fees de Bitcoin son 5$... pues va a ser que no hamijo...
> 
> ...



Que no desvien el tema. Una transacción aunque costase 0,5€ seguiría siendo carisima. Que ellos se quieren convencer de que pagar 18€ por mover lo que sea está bien, que lo disfruten. Pronto serán 30$, a final de año 2018 hablan de 256$ y cuando salga, si sale la ln, abrir y cerrar un canal te saldrá por unos 700$ y todos contentos.
Y las shitcoins, vaya con ellas, hoy llevo un 100% en augur y un 50 en eos.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 19:17 ----------




barborico dijo:


> Joder, casi parece un ataque.
> 
> ¿Soy el único que no ve normal que las comisiones se cuadrupliquen en 2 días?
> 
> ...



Y los iluminaos de este hilo afirmando que el cambio de dificultad no afecta lo más mínimo a bitcoin. Se nota que ya están acostumbrados a esperar un día que les confirme y pagar 30€ de cada vez, y por eso le parece que no pasa nada.


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Unos 225.000$ de reward y 92.000$ de comisiones: Bloque de Bitcoin # 500152
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 19:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Y btc y su hashrate dependiendo cada día más de las comisiones altas.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 19:21 ----------

Otros 50 millones de tether a la buchaca.
OmniExplorer.info - Transaction Lookup
Y que se te pongan a discutir sobre el color del cielo en este hilo no tiene precio.


----------



## barborico (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y los iluminaos de este hilo afirmando que el cambio de dificultad no afecta lo más mínimo a bitcoin. Se nota que ya están acostumbrados a esperar un día que les confirme y pagar 30€ de cada vez, y por eso le parece que no pasa nada.



Es que no afecta. El tiempo entre bloques es el mismo.


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

Si quereis minar btc, iros comprando bch para poder comprar el minero.:XX:
Bitmain announces Bitcoin Cash as the only acceptable payment method for a new S9 batch | Coinfox

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 19:28 ----------

Estuvo de puta madre el pumpazo de btc. Ahora todo el dinero que se metió ahí está yendo a donde tendría que haber ido, al resto. Btc bajando del 50% de dominio.
El cambio que hice a primeros de Noviembre cuando btc estaba en 6000 a bch, eth, eos, dash, monero y alguna otra me ha resultado mucho más rentable que si lo hubiese dejado en btc por mucho ath y mucha mierda. Y sobre todo con la tranquilidad de estar haciendo lo correcto y no estar metido en una blockchain de risa que puede dejar de existir de la noche a la mañana.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 19:35 ----------

Btc no se puede considerar una moneda nunca más. Los gobiernos querián que fuese una comodity y en eso se ha convertido.
Bitpay carga 2 comisiones a las transaciones btc
BitPay now Charges two Fees to Complete Bitcoin Transactions


----------



## barborico (19 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿El hardware necesario para obtener ese dinero a cuánto dinero asciende, más o menos?



Supongamos que tienes electricidad gratis.

BITMAIN

Según WhatToMine - BTC Bitcoin mining profit calculator
y contando un 1% de comisión del pool:
obtendrías 0.053826 btc al mes ($965 al cambio).

Ahora supongamos que minas en España:
WhatToMine - BTC Bitcoin mining profit calculator

Deberías de descontar $138.60 por el consumo de energía + potencia contratada y demas gastos

Creo que me he columpiado en algo, me parece demasiado rentable


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

Bch 1000% en 4 meses, y sin tethers
BCH goes to orbit with 1000% return in 4 months
Otra que confirma que btc no es una moneda.
bitcoin.com se cambia a bch. De estas estoy viendo cada día no se cuantas. Ya ni las cuento. Si las tengo que colgar aquí me hecho el día.
Bitcoin.com CTO Denounces Bitcoin:

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 19:40 ----------

Por cierto a esos que creeis en la ln, es ocasión de lo que decis con palabras se transforme en hechos. Apoquinar a los desarrolladores, lo están pidiendo, digo suplicando
Hey Pineapple fund, plz consider supporting Lightning Network Developers. Lets solve scaling now. : Bitcoin


----------



## Borjita burbujas (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si quereis minar btc, iros comprando bch para poder comprar el minero.:XX:
> Bitmain announces Bitcoin Cash as the only acceptable payment method for a new S9 batch | Coinfox





Para minar mejor este, mas eficiente y potente. 

The Curious Case of the New 'Dragonmint Bitcoin Miner' - Bitcoin News


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

Por cierto a esos que creeis en la ln, es ocasión de lo que decis con palabras se transforme en hechos. Apoquinar a los desarrolladores, lo están pidiendo, digo suplicando
Hey Pineapple fund, plz consider supporting Lightning Network Developers. Lets solve scaling now. : Bitcoin

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 19:47 ----------




Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Para minar mejor este, mas eficiente y potente.
> 
> The Curious Case of the New 'Dragonmint Bitcoin Miner' - Bitcoin News



Aún no se puede comprar que yo sepa. Y cuando se pueda supongo que también tendras que pagarlo con cualquier cosa que no sea btc. Paradojico, sin duda.


----------



## Divad (19 Dic 2017)

Ni futuros ni los cuentos bitcoñeros :: Solo ha servido para que entre más gente y se vayan a cualquier ALT para obtener rentabilidad y algunos otros por el futuro que tiene el proyecto Dash, ETH, Neo,... 

La gente que entra es lista, al menos saben que tienen que huir de BTC como de la peste.

BTC Dominancia: 49.0 %


----------



## Borjita burbujas (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Por cierto a esos que creeis en la ln, es ocasión de lo que decis con palabras se transforme en hechos. Apoquinar a los desarrolladores, lo están pidiendo, digo suplicando
> Hey Pineapple fund, plz consider supporting Lightning Network Developers. Lets solve scaling now. : Bitcoin
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 19:47 ----------
> ...



Vendere los bitcoin crash que me regalo el chino de los cojones por fiat o cualquier otra criptomoneda que acepten.


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Vendere los bitcoin crash que me regalo el chino de los cojones por fiat o cualquier otra criptomoneda que acepten.



Que remedio te va a quedar. De lo que te puedes ir olvidando es de utilizar los btc, por si te habías hecho ilusiones de que valían para algo.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Que remedio te va a quedar. De lo que te puedes ir olvidando es de utilizar los btc, por si te habías hecho ilusiones de que valían para algo.



¿Si no valen nada por que esta la mempool saturada?. :XX:

Por cierto, avisa rapido a los fondos de inversion que no compren mas bitcoins, sera una tragedia para ellos cuando vean que el precio de bitcoin se desploma.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Dic 2017)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> ¿Si no valen nada por que esta la mempool saturada?. :XX:
> 
> Por cierto, avisa rapido a los fondos de inversion que no compren mas bitcoins, sera una tragedia para ellos cuando vean que el precio de bitcoin se desploma.



Da igual los zasca que se lleve Tixel, va en su sueldo. Mira otro zasca mas:

DragonMint 16T

"We only accept payment in bitcoin (BTC)."

Las estrategia escogida por voceros cómo Tixel le hace un flaco favor al proyecto BCH; intentar hacer creer que Bcash es el "verdadero" Bitcoin no hace sino perjudicar a Bcash, porque Bcash no es el único que compite (o lo intenta) contra Bitcoin hay decenas de proyectos en el mercado. 
Pero el tiempo les pondrá en su lugar, solo espero que sea rápido por el bien del hilo y que no cacen a muchos pardillos con sus pump&dumps.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

El peor error que está cometiendo Ver es pretender vender su producto en base a fallos de la competencia. 

No hay nada más rastrero que hacer eso en vez de argumentar tus cualidades.

Lo de que Bitcoin Cash es Bitcoin, es el peor eslogan que podía elegir. Es como reconocer que se avergüenza de lo que es e implícitamente, reconoce el valor de la marca de la cual se quiere apropiar.


----------



## DEREC (19 Dic 2017)

¿veis rentable comprar un S9 de esos teniendo electricidad barata?
Luego no se como estará el tema de la compra, si hay distrubuidores por aqui o hay que comprarselo al chino


----------



## Nailuj2000 (19 Dic 2017)

Una cosa te voy a decir y en tu cabeza consérvala:
Hay un punto entre los $16K y los $17K en el que va a salir disparado hacía los $25K o $30K, cosa que sucederá en un par de días. Mas o menos.


----------



## mack008 (19 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Una cosa te voy a decir y en tu cabeza consérvala:
> Hay un punto entre los $16K y los $17K en el que va a salir disparado hacía los $25K o $30K, cosa que sucederá en un par de días. Mas o menos.



por analisis tecnico o fundamental o por visionario? danos mas pintas, si es en dos dias aún podemos cargar mas

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nailuj2000 (19 Dic 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> por analisis tecnico o fundamental o por visionario? danos mas pintas, si es en dos dias aún podemos cargar mas



Ok, me explico:

El análisis técnico no sirve para el bitcoin, no hay mas que psarse por los hilos del bitcointalk en donde los "ejpertos" viene haciendo sus predicciones desde el 2009 ó 2010. Aciertan lo mismo que el tio del horóscopo. 
Esto no es desprecio a los economistas, sino que el botcoin no es un valor bursátil (acciones que emite una empresa) y no se pueda analizar con las mismas herramientas.
Bitcoin es una cosa que, simplemente no para, y no parará, de subir hasta que llegue a su precio, límite que no sabemos donde puede estar, si es que existe.

Pero sí que existe algún factor que podemos analizar, por ejemplo, las matemáticas, la historia, la avaricia del hombre, y el Photoshop. Las matemáticas nos sirven para saber con cosa nos estamos iugando los cuartos. La historia nos permite comparar hechos del pasado similares, por ejemplo, la fiebre del oro de California. Y la avaricia del hombre, que es la herramienta que usa el buen jugador de poker para calcular cuanto se va jugar otro jugador.

Y metemos todos eso en una coctelera y obtenemos que hay un motón de gente ahí afuera que quiere su fracción de BTC, por que saben que los plenes de pensiones sólo benefician al banco y "por si toca". Y quien mas quien menos conoce a alguien como yo, capaz de explicarle que puede perder sus 200€, pero quees mucho mas probable que le sirvan para tener la confortable jubilación que nuestros gobiernos ya nunca nos proporcionarán. 

Ah, y el photoshop: pillo el gráfico desde 2009 y trazo una línea curva siguiendo la valoración, saltándome la anomalia de MtGOX, y así "veo" que desde el principio sigue la misma tendencia, una progresión cuasi geométrica.

Y creo que por este foro o por bitcpointalk ya he puesto alguna vez algún jpg con esas rayas, y joder, siempre lo clavo.


----------



## mack008 (19 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Ok, me explico:
> 
> El análisis técnico no sirve para el bitcoin, no hay mas que psarse por los hilos del bitcointalk en donde los "ejpertos" viene haciendo sus predicciones desde el 2009 ó 2010. Aciertan lo mismo que el tio del horóscopo.
> Esto no es desprecio a los economistas, sino que el botcoin no es un valor bursátil (acciones que emite una empresa) y no se pueda analizar con las mismas herramientas.
> ...



y la sana corrección a que nivel? segun tu photoshop

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> ¿Si no valen nada por que esta la mempool saturada?. :XX:
> 
> Por cierto, avisa rapido a los fondos de inversion que no compren mas bitcoins, sera una tragedia para ellos cuando vean que el precio de bitcoin se desploma.



Lo que hagan los fondos esos es cosa suya. Yo me preocupo por lo mio y por eso no tengo nada en ese engendro.
Y lo de este hilo es de nota. Según vosotros que la mempool este petadisima es señal de que todo va viento en popa. Pa flipar.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (19 Dic 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> y la sana corrección a que nivel? segun tu photoshop




A mi me funciona, XDD








EDITO, para Ampliación:


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Da igual los zasca que se lleve Tixel, va en su sueldo. Mira otro zasca mas:
> 
> DragonMint 16T
> 
> ...



Segurisimo que van a triunfar vendiendo mineros con un recargo de 25$, más otros tanto que tendrán que pagar ellos para cambiarlo en algo que puedan gastar.
El resto, morralla. Como lo primero.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 22:21 ----------

Lo que tengo clarisimo es que va a ser un descojone leer estos mensajes vuestros en 3 meses.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 22:26 ----------

Aqui un hodler de larga duración, como yo que tuvo que pagar más de 900$ para cambiar sus btc a bch.
I just spent $946 in transaction fees in two transactions to convert my 2 bitcoin to bch and eth : btc
Aquí la transacción
BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer


----------



## p_pin (19 Dic 2017)




----------



## Waterman (19 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Bitcoin es una cosa que, simplemente no para, y no parará, de subir hasta que llegue a su precio, límite que no sabemos donde puede estar, *si es que existe*.



Y ahí deje de leer, los crecimientos infinitos los dejamos para otras dimensiones, gracias


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2017)

A mi lo que me flipa es que se pueda 'matematizar' lo que hace el BTC. Cuando parece que es todo un poco aleatorio y que nadie tiene ni idea, pero hay gráficas que son muy fiables.

Y por supuesto BTC tiene techo. No puede valer infinito, de hecho se puede calcular, basta con coger 'la riqueza mundial' y dividirla por 21 millones y ese sería el límite teórico, inalcanzable por supuesto. :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Costa2439 (19 Dic 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> y la sana corrección a que nivel? segun tu photoshop
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



Entre 50K y 70K


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Dic 2017)

mira tixel, la cuenta de la vieja.....


```
Bitcoin           = 1BTC       x $17.524,20  = $17.524	
Bitcoin Cash      = 1BCH       x $2.586,70   =  $2.586	
Bitcoin Gold      = 1 BTG      x $341,21     =    $341
Bitcoin Diamond   = 10 BCD     x $45,25      =    $452
Super Bitcoin     = 1 SBTC     x $270,99     =    $270	
BitcoinX          = 10000 BCX  x $0,067552   =    $675
________________________________________
Total                                        = $21.848 [IMG]http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/icons/icon4.gif[/IMG]
```
el orden de los factores no altera el producto

Conmutatividad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Dic 2017)

Estoy alucinado con los spreads que aplica coinbase. Que timadores!!!!.

No solo una comisión de 60 euros por comprar 0,3 BTC sino que te aplican un precio 500 euros superior al de mercado.

¿Bittrex os parece igual de timo?.

¿Alguna forma de comprar BTC sin pasar por este abuso?.

Gracias.


----------



## tixel (19 Dic 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Entre 50K y 70K



Ya se ha hablado y razonado que es imposible ver a btc a esos niveles. Implicaría un consumo 4 veces mayor, y ya superó al consumo de Irlanda.
Pero bch si puede, actualmente ya es 8 o 32 veces según como se mire más eficiente. Eso sin contar con que funciona ni con el 10% del hashrate. O sea es 320 veces más eficiente, y más que lo será segun vayan incrementando el tamaño de bloque.
Y por tanto si se podrá ver a bch a 100k, pero btc ni de coña.


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Dic 2017)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Estoy alucinado con los spreads que aplica coinbase. Que timadores!!!!.
> 
> No solo una comisión de 60 euros por comprar 0,3 BTC sino que te aplican un precio 500 euros superior al de mercado.
> 
> ...



es que son 30 millones de satoshis.... :rolleye:


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado y razonado que es imposible ver a btc a esos niveles. Implicaría un consumo 4 veces mayor, y ya superó al consumo de Irlanda.




¿ Y ese razonamiento que hace imposible ver a BTC a esos niveles es como aquel de la barrera INFRANQUEABLE de los $2800 ? :XX::XX:


----------



## bmbnct (19 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado y razonado que es imposible ver a btc a esos niveles. Implicaría un consumo 4 veces mayor, y ya superó al consumo de Irlanda.
> Pero bch si puede, actualmente ya es 8 o 32 veces según como se mire más eficiente. Eso sin contar con que funciona ni con el 10% del hashrate. O sea es 320 veces más eficiente, y más que lo será segun vayan incrementando el tamaño de bloque.
> Y por tanto si se podrá ver a bch a 100k, pero btc ni de coña.



Cito para futuro descojone.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> es que son 30 millones de satoshis.... :rolleye:



Ya,¿pero no hay un exhange mas competitivo?.


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Dic 2017)

quien pueda, que los venda ya a 19000.

es mi consejo de burbujarra viejo,

hacedle caso al abuelo.


----------



## Aksturiax (19 Dic 2017)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Ya,¿pero no hay un exhange mas competitivo?.



Si tienes cuenta en coinbase tienes una automáticamente en gdax, que es su exchange. Puedes comprar allí con los fondos de coinbase con una comisión del 0,25%, la de coinbase es de 1,5% creo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Dic 2017)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> quien pueda, que los venda ya a 19000.
> 
> es mi consejo de burbujarra viejo,
> 
> hacedle caso al abuelo.



Fecha de Ingreso: 01-octubre-2017

burbujarra viejo? :XX:

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 23:23 ----------

en kraken creo que eran 0,19% y 0,26%? puede ser?

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 23:24 ----------

0,19% si abres posicion
0,26% si ya esta...


----------



## tolomeo (19 Dic 2017)

Hay uno por aquí que decía que el bitcoin se iba a la mierda el 11 de Diciembre, luego cambió y dijo que el 18 de Diciembre.

¿Cuándo será la próxima fecha? 

Vamos a morir todos cienes de veces!


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Dentro de no mucho, no te preocupes.
Juer, peazo día, el bch subiendo un 43%, el rep un 100% y el eos otro 50%. Mientras los pringaos de btc rezando para ver si le entra la tx.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 00:10 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Cito para futuro descojone.



Yo también te cito para futuro, dentro de nada, descojone. En menos de 1 mes me estoy rompiendo el culo otra vez, como cuando cambie a bch.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> En menos de 1 mes me estoy rompiendo el culo otra vez.



eso ya lo sabesmos, que a primeros de mes "das", y a finales de mes "recibes"


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

El gráfico de dominancia de btc es muy significativo. En 2017 fue la primera vez que btc perdio el 80% de dominancia. Una vez perdida entró en barrena y en solo 3 meses perdió hasta tener solo el 37%.
Los últimos meses recuperó pero ya solo hasta el 60% en lo que los anglos conocen por el salto del gato muerto y ahora vuelve para abajo ¿hasta donde? Veremos rondar el 25% y vas que te matas o echará todavía un tiempo aguantando el 50%. Mejores escenarios para btc no me planteo, btc está condenado.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Es que en este hilo hay mucho listo..de boca pero subnormal de hecho.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es que en este hilo hay mucho listo..de boca pero subnormal de hecho.









---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 00:34 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Bitcoin Cash a 2800 pavos... Y aquí algunos vitoreando venderlos a cuatro reales.



Bitcoin Cash (BCH)
$2.906,76 USD (32.55%) 

OLE!!!! eso es bueno....yo los sigo teniendo todos. ::

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 00:40 ----------

las ballenas koreanas tixel....

corre haber si les haces una foto de recuerdo!!!!


```
Coinnest	BCH/KRW		$3.380,68	
Bithumb	        BCH/KRW		$3.220,35
Gopax	        BCH/KRW		$3.209,76
Korbit	        BCH/KRW	        $3.184,88
```


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Un gráfico alcista de btc. El de las comisiones, muy chulo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Dic 2017)

a mi al final me convences un dia de estos y me paso al lado oscuro BCH


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

No se trata de convencer sin más, se trata de entrar en razón y no andar cabezoneando defendiendo lo indefendible.
Y de oscuro bch no tiene nada, la oscuridad y bien negra es la del otro lado.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Un gráfico alcista de btc. El de las comisiones, muy chulo.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 00:34 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y el ballenón montadisimo de bch. A aumentado el ritmo de compra a lo cafre y eso que ya tiene casi 400 mil bch, más de 1.100 millones de $.
19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Dic 2017)

por que desde el 14 de diciembre han bajado mas las comisiones en bch??

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 00:58 ----------

me autorespondo... por los bloques mas grandes.... :rolleye:


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> BTC & Ardor.
> 
> Lo demas es mierda.
> 
> Y a Ardor le está pasando lo mismo que a BTC, antes 1 Ardor de feeds eran céntimos, ahora son dolares...



la fee de ardor se va a cambiar


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Dic 2017)

En cuanto uno empieza a empezar a atisbar muy de lejos lo que está pasando en bitcoin es imposible no apasionarse... y eso que no sé programar...

Hay que escuchar a Antonopoulos... casi puedes ver el campo de batalla con él.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 02:27 ----------

¿Alguien ha visto el video del Maloney?

Es sutilmente antibitcoin. Supongo que en este nuevo video también lo será.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Dic 2017)

Es brutal lo que esta pasando.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Este mensaje podría ser de cualquiera de los muchos listos que tenemos en el hilo.





El giipollas este dice que vendio los bch a 600 y pico y gracias a los tontos que se los han comprado. Lo que no sabía el tontolaba este es que el tonto era él y los listos los que se los quitaron regalados.


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es brutal lo que esta pasando.



Que está pasando?


----------



## silverwindow (20 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Que está pasando?



Lo que dije ayer, shitland esta canibalizando a sakamoto
BTC dominance en minimos, y con "mala pinta".Mira que graficas.
Bitcoiners pasandose a BCH, pq bitcoin, es una mierda cara y lenta.

EL mercado manda.

BCH tocando 8000$? es algo mas que un pump.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Este mensaje podría ser de cualquiera de los muchos listos que tenemos en el hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí los únicos tontos son los que regalan sus bitcoins a 0.2 ahora mismo. Incluso puede que se pongan más baratos; es lo único que me jode (como al que citas supongo), no haber vendido bcash a 0.3-0.4 para conseguir más Bitcoins.


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Los que fueran largos en Cme y Cboe tienen que estar flipando


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lo que dije ayer, shitland esta canibalizando a sakamoto
> BTC dominance en minimos, y con "mala pinta".Mira que graficas.
> Bitcoiners pasandose a BCH, pq bitcoin, es una mierda cara y lenta.
> 
> ...



okok, Yo solo veo a BCH comportándose como una gran shitcoin.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> okok, Yo solo veo a BCH comportándose como una gran shitcoin.



Puede ser.
Habria que ver que hacen los mineros.

POr otra parte, la pasta fresca que entra de fuera de cryptolandia, entra en shitland, mas que en btc


----------



## Arctic (20 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lo que dije ayer, shitland esta canibalizando a sakamoto
> BTC dominance en minimos, y con "mala pinta".Mira que graficas.
> Bitcoiners pasandose a BCH, pq bitcoin, es una mierda cara y lenta.
> 
> ...



Y qué tal? Tú cuanto ganas?


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe cuándo es el cambio de dificultad en Bch?


----------



## ertitoagus (20 Dic 2017)

que hizo finalmente coinbase con los bcash de la gente que tenia btc en el momento del fork?


----------



## bmbnct (20 Dic 2017)

Hoja de ruta actualizada. 
Como se ve puede corregir hasta 13K o 10K y Bitcoin seguiría en ella


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Puede ser.
> Habria que ver que hacen los mineros.
> 
> POr otra parte, la pasta fresca que entra de fuera de cryptolandia, entra en shitland, mas que en btc



Pues yo creo que no, está saliendo pasta de todas las criptos para ir a BCH. Es un ataque mas de la tropa china, está claro.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 09:35 ----------

Op Ed: Bitcoin



> Clash of Two Visions
> From Bitcoin XT to Bitcoin Classic to Bitcoin Unlimited, the proposals to change Bitcoin’s consensus emerged over time, which stirred up disagreements. The crux of the conflict can be found in opposing visions of Bitcoin. One camp views it as a payment system, wanting cheaper, faster on-chain transactions, while the other sees censorship resistance and permissionlessness as its defining feature and value proposition.
> 
> The friction of these two visions can be metaphorically depicted as a battle between Agent Smith and Neo involving their different ideas of freedom. Agent Smith represents the Adam Smith of the world, advocating a “free market” economy born in the Industrial Revolution. On the other hand, Neo is a symbol of civil liberty in the Digital Age, representing free speech and privacy enabled by asymmetric encryption. The growing schism between two visions of Bitcoin seemed to have reached the point of no return in May with the announcement of the “Bitcoin Scaling Agreement.”




...



> Resurgence of Free Software
> Bitcoin is a breakthrough of computer science as free software, which ensures individual users’ rights to control its program. The first essential condition of freedom in the principle of free software that Stallman articulated is “freedom to run the program as you wish.” Stallman explained that if you are not a programmer and don’t know how to program, you can pay someone to do it for you and then, through them, you can exercise your freedom.
> 
> Bitcoin is a global project of free software, in which changes to the protocol are made through a broad consensus of the network. What maintains the integrity of this collective free software are full nodes run by individual users who enforce Bitcoin consensus rules, often referred to as the economic majority. By running codes of their own choice and using the nodes to receive transactions, users create economic activity. This way, they can support the developers who work on their behalf.
> ...






> *Responding to the SegWit2x initiative, CEO and co-founder of Prasos, Henry Brade, noted, “We are seeing the removal of #Bitcoin cypherpunk roots and the insertion of an industrial oligopoly to control all Bitcoin development.” Some articulated how the real story behind this scaling drama is all about control and noted how these were efforts partially driven by the desire to remove the influence of Bitcoin Core contributors and lock down development within their own vested interests.*






> Here, the industrial infrastructure of power came in full force to resist the ascent of a new Digital Era. Ideology of hash power supremacy was taken up by SegWit2x proponents, who argued that miners can decide or should dictate the future of the Bitcoin protocol. This ideology is based on the belief (perhaps held by some out of lack of knowledge and by others more intentionally) that a blockchain with more hashing power dedicated to it becomes Bitcoin. Some criticized these miners’ attitudes to put themselves above the protocol rules enforced by users. *They saw it as a dangerous, slippery slope toward changing all other rules, including the 21 million coin limit*.





> The UASF cap distributed by Mow became a Proof-of-Hat consensus, a torch of freedom that unites those whose hearts beat to keep the original vision of Bitcoin immutable. Linux software engineer Warren Togami reminded Bitcoiners that users are in charge: “Stop begging developers to decide. Users have the real power, and they need to step up their advocacy game. #BIP148.” The previously silenced majority had found an avenue to exercise their own power.


----------



## Luizmi (20 Dic 2017)

la corresponsal en bolsa de los desayunos de TVE acaba de decir que han hackeado un exchange asiático y que ha bajado un 15%


----------



## Speculo (20 Dic 2017)

Es lo bueno de esos programas de gráficas y líneas: reduces o amplías hasta que mentalmente te sientes bien y listo. 



bmbnct dijo:


> Hoja de ruta actualizada.
> Como se ve puede corregir hasta 13K o 10K y Bitcoin seguiría en ella


----------



## bmbnct (20 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Es lo bueno de esos programas de gráficas y líneas: reduces o amplías hasta que mentalmente te sientes bien y listo.



Es lo bueno de hablar sin saber; que puedes parir cualquier tontería y pensar que tienes razón. 
Esa gráfica es más vieja que Tutancamon, simplemente se va actualizando.


----------



## Costa2439 (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado y razonado que es imposible ver a btc a esos niveles. Implicaría un consumo 4 veces mayor, y ya superó al consumo de Irlanda.
> Pero bch si puede, actualmente ya es 8 o 32 veces según como se mire más eficiente. Eso sin contar con que funciona ni con el 10% del hashrate. O sea es 320 veces más eficiente, y más que lo será segun vayan incrementando el tamaño de bloque.
> Y por tanto si se podrá ver a bch a 100k, pero btc ni de coña.



Cito para la posteridad, en unos 3 o 4 meses, no mas


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2017)

"Y por tanto si se podrá ver a bch a 100k, pero btc ni de coña".


----------



## silverwindow (20 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Y qué tal? Tú cuanto ganas?




Me va bastante bien,gracias.
Yo a bitcoin le debo mucho y siempre le estare agradecido.
Pero ahora mismo hay una crisis brutal dentro de BTC.


----------



## bubbler (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Este mensaje podría ser de cualquiera de los muchos listos que tenemos en el hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerdo cuando cambié casi todos mis BiTcoin Axa (BTA) por BiTcoin Cash (BTC), debido a tus puntos de vista... Creo recordar que BTA estaba a unos 9500€ y BTC a 700€, y hoy observo que está a 3415$!!!

Agradecerte nuevamente que me hayas ayudado en convertirme en uno de los nuevos cripto-ricos. Dentro de poco me doy un viaje de flipar!!! a vuestra salud, a los tenedores de BTA también por aportar sus puntos de vista


----------



## Rajoy (20 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> mira tixel, la cuenta de la vieja.....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Regalos y más regalos ! Esto es un sinvivir ::. Será que es navidad ...

El único problema es que te has de poner e invertir algunas horitas para conseguirlos. De momento, ya hay monederos para bitcoin cash y bitcoin gold. Alguien tiene información de monederos que permitan mover el resto de la morralla y no sean puros scams ? Esto es, monederos para:

Bitcoin Diamond
Super Bitcoin	
BitcoinX

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## Arctic (20 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando cambié casi todos mis BiTcoin Axa (BTA) por BiTcoin Cash (BTC), debido a tus puntos de vista... Creo recordar que BTA estaba a unos 9500€ y BTC a 700€, y hoy observo que está a 3415$!!!
> 
> Agradecerte nuevamente que me hayas ayudado en convertirme en uno de los nuevos cripto-ricos. Dentro de poco me doy un viaje de flipar!!! a vuestra salud, a los tenedores de BTA también por aportar sus puntos de vista



Rico por haber multiplicado Bitcoin cash por 4? Jajajaja. Es que sois tronchantes.


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Me va bastante bien,gracias.
> Yo a bitcoin le debo mucho y siempre le estare agradecido.
> Pero ahora mismo hay una crisis brutal dentro de BTC.



Crisis brutal? jajaja te pareces a mi jefe.

Plantea un proyecto del copon para hacerlo a 6 u 8 meses, y al dia siguiente de plantearlo te dice...¿ya lo tienes hecho?

directamente le mandas a la mierda.

Las cosas para que funcionen hay que pensarlas, dibujarlas, desarrollarlas y probarlas. Y si te saltas alguno de esos pasos... es cuando llega la crisis.


----------



## p_pin (20 Dic 2017)

Sobre el marketcap... mi opinión es que es lo más normal que btc y en extensión la mayoría de criptos vayan teniendo menos % del pastel... Cada vez hay más proyectos... más criptos, pero el % total sigue siendo el 100%


----------



## bubbler (20 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Rico por haber multiplicado Bitcoin cash por 4? Jajajaja. Es que sois tronchantes.



Eso es tener una visión cateta y pueblerina.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Crisis brutal? jajaja te pareces a mi jefe.
> 
> Plantea un proyecto del copon para hacerlo a 6 u 8 meses, y al dia siguiente de plantearlo te dice...¿ya lo tienes hecho?
> 
> ...



pues vale, lo que tu digas.


----------



## Arctic (20 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Eso es tener una visión cateta y pueblerina.



Disfruta los millones, Rockefeller.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lo que dije ayer, shitland esta canibalizando a sakamoto
> BTC dominance en minimos, y con "mala pinta".Mira que graficas.
> Bitcoiners pasandose a BCH, pq bitcoin, es una mierda cara y lenta.
> 
> ...



A ver si eres tu capaz de abrirle los ojos a tanto ceguato que hay en este hilo.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:11 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Aquí los únicos tontos son los que regalan sus bitcoins a 0.2 ahora mismo. Incluso puede que se pongan más baratos; es lo único que me jode (como al que citas supongo), no haber vendido bcash a 0.3-0.4 para conseguir más Bitcoins.



Hay gente que es idiota y punto, pero hay otros que no se conforman con tan poco e incluso se sienten orgullosos de su idiotez que muestran a la primera ocasión posible.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:13 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuándo es el cambio de dificultad en Bch?



Bch tiene un algoritmo que cambia la dificultad bloque a bloque teniendo en cuenta los últimos 144(último día).

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:17 ----------




Costa2439 dijo:


> Cito para la posteridad, en unos 3 o 4 meses, no mas



No vas a tener que esperar tanto, en 3 meses estará clarisimo que btc no va a 50k, más bien ira a 1k o así.
Si tengo que andaros citando a cada uno de todas las burradas que poneís no acabaría. Entre ellas la de btc a 100k y esas tonterias.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:23 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando cambié casi todos mis BiTcoin Axa (BTA) por BiTcoin Cash (BTC), debido a tus puntos de vista... Creo recordar que BTA estaba a unos 9500€ y BTC a 700€, y hoy observo que está a 3415$!!!
> 
> Agradecerte nuevamente que me hayas ayudado en convertirme en uno de los nuevos cripto-ricos. Dentro de poco me doy un viaje de flipar!!! a vuestra salud, a los tenedores de BTA también por aportar sus puntos de vista



Creo que estaba más bajo. Cuando los cogí yo sobre el 7/11 estaba a 500 y pico y btc sobre los 6k. O sea que hemos multiplicado por 6 y ellos por 2 y poco.
Agradecerte yo a ti el gesto que tuviste. Y preparate que esto aún esta calentando motores y no va a ser una cosa especulativa con 0 utilidad. Podrás gastar tus bch para comprar.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:26 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Crisis brutal? jajaja te pareces a mi jefe.
> 
> Plantea un proyecto del copon para hacerlo a 6 u 8 meses, y al dia siguiente de plantearlo te dice...¿ya lo tienes hecho?
> 
> ...



Que va, no te preocupes btc va cojonudamente, funciona como un reloj y todo son buenas noticias. Venga, ea, ya paso. Sigue durmiendo.
Lo de este hilo es de frenopático.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:30 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Sobre el marketcap... mi opinión es que es lo más normal que btc y en extensión la mayoría de criptos vayan teniendo menos % del pastel... Cada vez hay más proyectos... más criptos, pero el % total sigue siendo el 100%



Otro cabeza pensante. La mayoría de las criptos no pueden estar perdiendo porcentaje, cenutrio, si la suma es 100 siempre será que unas ganan y otras pierden porcentaje, ¿no, genio?
La de insultos a la inteligencia que se pueden leer aquí, macho.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:32 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Eso es tener una visión cateta y pueblerina.



Como poco. Pero no esperes mucho más de este hilo. Aquí los únicos que aportamos somos yo, keinur y poco más y pasamos por troles. Con eso ya te digo todo.
Si lees en ingles te recomiendo el reddit r/btc. No te confundas con r/bitcoin que es todavía peor que este hilo y allí censuran y banean.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:34 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es hora del plan b, bitcoin cash :XX:... Este plan b ya no te parece tan genial verdad? ::
> 
> Que se siente al haber vendido a cuatro reales el verdadero bitcoin, el del plan b?.



Bch no es el plan B, es el A. El plan B para mí son las alts. Btc ni se contempla, ni con un palo meto yo ahí nada.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:40 ----------

Cosa más patética y sectaria que es btc. Ahora amenazan con mover todos sus btc de coinbase porque empezaron a aceptar bitcoin(bch).
Pues que tengan suerte para moverlos.:XX:
Se nota que les gusta la competencia y que gane el mejor, auqnue lo que más se nota es el olor a calzoncillos cagados por la mañana.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:43 ----------

Y la verdadera shitcoin con mayusculas, LTC ha perdido a su desarrollador central que vendio todos sus LTC. Esta es otra shitcoin como btc que se ira al guano con él de compi.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:57 ----------

Por cierto bch ya se puede comerciar en GDAX.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 13:00 ----------

Por fin cambian los aires en este mundillo. Ahora ya no es HODL, ahora es USALO


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2017)

Las gráficas de BTC y BCH son símétricas. Ya pasó justo antes de que saliera Gold, hubo un trasvase artificial y luego volvió.

Evidentemente si no hubiera vendido nada de BCH pues ahora sería mejor, pero igualmente fue un regalo. Todavía tengo algo y no lo quiero tocar, aunque estos 3000 son tentadores.

Aquí cada uno hace sus apuestas, pero ya veréis que BCH va a corregir duro a no mucho tardar. Ese momento, por favor, no esconderse.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A ver si eres tu capaz de abrirle los ojos a tanto ceguato que hay en este hilo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:11 ----------
> 
> ...



Joder Tixel, te deben de pagar bien por intoxicar continuamente sin parar; eres el troll más plomo que ha pasado por el hilo con diferencia (y el listón estaba muy alto).

Bcash es una estafa con mayúsculas y el estar continuamente comparandose con Bitcoin demuestra que es un proyecto que ha nacido acomplejado. Y ya el autodenominarse el verdadero Bitcoin se me escapan los calificativos.

He llegado a la conclusion con lo acontecido esta noche que a Bcash no le importa morir matando mientras los que esten detrás puedan seguir engordando la cartera.

Yo por mi parte abandono esta pelea y vas al ignore. Tras esto espero dos cosas:
- Que realmente no creas lo que dices y que cobres por ello. Me haría entender muchas cosas.
-Que la gente se informe, lea, se forme su opinión y no se deje llevar por cuatro manipuladores que andan por los foros y grupos de diferentes redes sociales.


----------



## bubbler (20 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]Vm0qPe-sCxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Sobre el marketcap... mi opinión es que es lo más normal que btc y en extensión la mayoría de criptos vayan teniendo menos % del pastel... Cada vez hay más proyectos... más criptos, pero el % total sigue siendo el 100%




Y eso sin contar la cantidad de cryptos en las que crean 17 millones de monedas de la nada, se autocompran unas pocas por $1000 y ya tenemos un aumento en el marketcap de 17 mil millones


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Todavía hay ilusos como el de unos mensajes más arriba que creen que el dinero va a volver a btc. ¿con que motivo, majete? ¿Quiza por sus bajas comisiones y su buen funcionamiento?
Esta claro que cada uno ve lo que le sale del cimbrel, porque ver las graficas de bch y btc simetricas hay que estar de tripi o algo peor.
Y bch no fue ningun regalo gañanes, fue una oportunidad que habeis tirado por el retrete y todavía está bajando por él. Ya tendreís oportunidades de tiraros de los pelos de la genial decisión de cambiarlos por btc.


----------



## asilei (20 Dic 2017)

Para entender mejor lo que está pasando, recomiendo consultar las conversiones de todas las criptos en BTC, no en USD

Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap

En el caso de BCH concretamente, vemos que ahora después de un buen rally está a 0,20 BTC aprox. el precio de salida de Julio, pero todavia lejos de su ATH en 0,42 BTC el 12 de Noviembre.
Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Otro ejemplo IOTA ahora esta a 0,0003 BTC, su ATH fue 0,0004 BTC el 6 Diciembre. 
IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Si vemos el mapa de criptos en conversión BTC vemos claramente el juego y las criptos que tienen potencial de subida. Esta es la estrategia que están siguiendo. Es como jugar al pinball de pequeños, metías la bola y empezabas a darle a todos los gadgets que había hasta que se te colaba.

Y en este juego la bola es el BTC.


----------



## buitrelandia (20 Dic 2017)

Alguien recomienda un exchange para comprar btc?
Quiero comenzar conlas criptomonedas, y en el exchange kraken, es imposible crear cuenta
¿Alguien me recomienda un exchange con pocas comisiones?

Gracias


----------



## Pablo Villa (20 Dic 2017)

Del éxito , BCH pronto necesitará aumentar a 8Mb el tamaño de bloque! Quien puede pagarse un nodo asi? Grandes oligopolios?

Que sentido tiene una crypto que tiende a la centralización? Que valor intrinseco tiene algo , que es mas de lo mismo?

Eso no aporta nada; lo que le da valor al asunto es poner en aprietos al sistema. Y BCH no lo hace. Como concepto BCH es una autentica gilipollez!


----------



## p_pin (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Otro cabeza pensante. La mayoría de las criptos no pueden estar perdiendo porcentaje, cenutrio, si la suma es 100 siempre será que unas ganan y otras pierden porcentaje, ¿no, genio?
> La de insultos a la inteligencia que se pueden leer aquí, macho.



Qué parte de que cada vez hay más criptos no entiendes?

Si cada vez hay más, el pastel (que es el 100%), tocan a menos aun subiendo... es a lo que me refiero

.... claro que no me extraña que no lo entiendas, son matemáticas

Por ejemplo, tenemos a Cardano en el top10... hace 2 meses ni existía... y ahora tiene un 2% del marketcap total... que se lo ha quitado al resto... evidentemente en ese "resto" unas habrán subido más que otras... (te doy el premio "perogrullo")


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Eso, no hagáis como muchas ratitas de este hilo, que con el BCH en máximos no asoman ni a saludar. Vergüenza es poco.



Decían que iban a estar meses descojonándose de tixel :: 

Se creerían que iban a sacar pecho en la cena de navidad... y muchos están en rojo, otros tantos llevan un beneficio de pena y los que hacen creer que llevan tiempo en el juego son los únicos que se llevan su tajada.

Todos aquellos que hayan entrado este año su rentabilidad ha sido aprobado con un suficiente.

Los nuevos ricos nacen de las alts
Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

El hilo que tendría que estar en el principal...
Especulación con ALTCOINS III


----------



## p_pin (20 Dic 2017)

buitrelandia dijo:


> Alguien recomienda un exchange para comprar btc?
> Quiero comenzar conlas criptomonedas, y en el exchange kraken, es imposible crear cuenta
> ¿Alguien me recomienda un exchange con pocas comisiones?
> 
> Gracias



Para comprar con euros, Bitstamp está bastante bien

Pero tendrás que "verificarte" (en realidad creo que lo tendrías que hacer en cualquier exchange)
Te pedirán algunos datos, dni, dirección, documentos que acredite tu identidad como una factura de luz, o algo así, etc, que puede tardar un poco


----------



## tolomeo (20 Dic 2017)

Hoy por hoy Bitcoin Cash es mas rápido y más barato para transferir, pero según vayan aumentando las transacciones llegará a bloques de 8MB.

Serán necesarios nodos mastodónticos para almacenar una cadena de bloques que multiplicará por 8 el tamaño de la blockchain del Bitcoin genuino.

Resultado: *centralización*

Para eso sigo usando paypal, que es más barato y rápido aún que BCH.

Editado:
He puesto casi lo mismo que el conforero Pablo Villa un poco más arriba, pero es que no lo había leído antes...


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Del éxito , BCH pronto necesitará aumentar a 8Mb el tamaño de bloque! Quien puede pagarse un nodo asi? Grandes oligopolios?
> 
> Que sentido tiene una crypto que tiende a la centralización? Que valor intrinseco tiene algo , que es mas de lo mismo?
> 
> Eso no aporta nada; lo que le da valor al asunto es poner en aprietos al sistema. Y BCH no lo hace. Como concepto BCH es una autentica gilipollez!



Hablando de la centralización del Bcash. Un solo minero (Jihan Wu) mina ya el 90% de las transacciones y el solo decide que cambios se realizan en el código. Ya lo ha cambiado 13 veces desde Agosto. Vamos que cuando le beneficie a el cambiar el código lo hace y pista.

Hay que ser muy retrasado para querer meter un solo céntimo en ese timo.


----------



## estereotipable (20 Dic 2017)

de lo que dijo "el lobo de wall street" me quede con algo significativo, que la burbuja de tulipanes empezo a caer justo en el momento en que entro en el mercado de futuros. Igual que lo que ha pasado hace poco con el bitcoño


----------



## cagabandurrias (20 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Hablando de la centralización del Bcash. Un solo minero (Jihan Wu) mina ya el 90% de las transacciones y el solo decide que cambios se realizan en el código. Ya lo ha cambiado 13 veces desde Agosto. Vamos que cuando le beneficie a el cambiar el código lo hace y pista.
> 
> Hay que ser muy retrasado para querer meter un solo céntimo en ese timo.



Este parece un negocio de timar a los demás...


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> La mayor (y única?) ventaja que tiene actualmente BTC sobre BCH es el hashrate, es decir la seguridad. Como producto, en el sentido funcional, es claramente inferior.
> 
> Si tenemos en cuenta que los mineros pueden cambiarse de una a otra con total facilidad, no se trata de una ventaja demasiado sólida... Aquí hay poca política, minaran lo que favorezca sus intereses, y la motivación económica tiene el mayor peso.
> 
> Fiar toda tu ventaja a un factor tan "volátil", me parece una grave debilidad.



Eso que en principio parece lógico no tiene en cuenta que bitcoin esta diseñado para que sea más rentable respetar un consenso votado con el hashrate que violarlo. Está es la principal medida de seguridad, no los aspectos técnicos.

Me encanta como ha cambiado este hilo, todos los mensajes hablando de cash. Ahora se preocupan de la supuesta centralización también invento de core, pero no de las comisiones de 20$ y que confirme en un día. ¡Que ricos!


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> de lo que dijo "el lobo de wall street" me quede con algo significativo, que la burbuja de tulipanes empezo a caer justo en el momento en que entro en el mercado de futuros. Igual que lo que ha pasado hace poco con el bitcoño



Que no te quepa duda que han abierto el mercado de futuros para intentar acabar con el.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Que no te quepa duda que han abierto el mercado de futuros para intentar acabar con el.



A ver si hay que escribirlo con letras de molde. Pero aquí los pringaos, que no lo dejaran de ser por muchos btc que tengan pensando que es una gran noticia porque el btc se va a poner a 50k.:XX:
Es que no sabes si descojonarte o llorar por ellos.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 15:50 ----------

Cojonuda la respuesta que le dan a un novato cuando pregunta las diferencias entre btc y bch.
Dice es como btc pero que no tienes que cambiarlo a ltc para moverlo.:XX:


----------



## Pablo Villa (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A ver si hay que escribirlo con letras de molde. Pero aquí los pringaos, que no lo dejaran de ser por muchos btc que tengan pensando que es una gran noticia porque el btc se va a poner a 50k.:XX:
> Es que no sabes si descojonarte o llorar por ellos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 15:50 ----------
> ...



Sip....ahora no teneis un problema. Teneis dos: btc y ltc!:


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Btc está bajo ataque. Bajo ataque del mercado libre, y le van a caer collejas de todos lados.


----------



## deepbones (20 Dic 2017)

Pr. Moriarty dijo:


> A ver cuando compras ese Bitcoin, que hay detrás que lo respalde?
> 
> Dinero FIAT -> Un Estado que lo impone como medio de pago y lo respalda con su economía
> 
> ...



Se puede clonar, pero no podrán superar su seguridad (para ser más exacto su blockchain).
Además estás intentando mezclar el valor del bitcoin con el de las altcoins. Aquí en el foro ya se dejó bastante claro como funciona el bitcoin, utiliza el buscador.

Saludos.


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Btc está bajo ataque. Bajo ataque del mercado libre, y le van a caer collejas de todos lados.



Joer que pesado eres.... Cada trol de este hilo se va superando.


----------



## asilei (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Btc está bajo ataque. Bajo ataque del mercado libre, y le van a caer collejas de todos lados.



BTC la moneda libre, esta bajo ataque de la elite yonki-financiera global y los payasos *del BCH* son los tontos útiles *que les lamen las botas esperando que les caigan unas migajas.*

The Who & Elton John - Pinball Wizard (Tommy 1975) - YouTube


----------



## Borjita burbujas (20 Dic 2017)

*Coinbase is investigating claims of insider trading from its Bitcoin Cash launch.*

Coinbase is investigating claims of insider trading from its Bitcoin Cash launch


----------



## Nico (20 Dic 2017)

deepbones dijo:


> Se puede clonar, pero no podrán superar su seguridad (para ser más exacto su blockchain).




*deepbones:*

Un detalle para meditar en torno a esto.

En todo producto o servicio hay una relación "_costo/prestación_". La blockchain "más segura" a $ 50 la transacción es para pensar si resulta tan "maravillosa".

Y, si se debilita ese valor "potencial" (y digo "potencial" porque realmente no hay muchos usos CONCRETOS de la blockchain que no sean para mover los tokens entre cuentas o a los exchanges), ese argumento deja de tener peso.

Hoy día el "valor" se sustenta en un proceso de escasez en los exchanges, seguramente de manipulación en las cotizaciones, un proceso de FE por parte de los creyentes.

Lo del "potencial" creo que se usa más como oración para justificar la FE que por los usos reales y concretos -que hoy son casi imposibles y muy limitados a ese costo-.

Para pensar un poco... y ser prudente... y sagaz.


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Dic 2017)

Ayer pasé bitcoin cash de un exchange a otro y la operación costó como una hora.
Cojonuda la velocidad.


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> *deepbones:*
> 
> Un detalle para meditar en torno a esto.
> 
> ...



Los clientes Vip de tu banco pagan 50€ de comisión tranquilamente por mandar dinero a sus hijos a EEUU desde el paraiso fiscal de turno.


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Insisto, me interesa conocer la fuente. No creo que nadie tan serio se invente cosas alegremente.
> 
> Tambén me vale una respuesta de los que thankearon el mensaje, que entiendo lo hicieron porque saben que el dato es cierto.
> 
> bmbnct, cagabandurrias, deepbones, megamik, ninfireblade, Pablo Villa, Rajoy, sirpask, tolomeo. ¿Algo que decir?



Blockchair / Bitcoin Cash / Blocks

The hack last Sunday showed that ViaBTC, BTC.top, Bitcoin.com and Antpool are all the same thing. 

And GBMiners showed us that even if you are not part of Bitmain, you still have to*do what they tell you.

Perhaps we should start to consider changing the Pow. With a bit of luck it will bankrupt Bitmain and destroy their monopoly.

Either way we should consider doing something because these guys are simply getting way*to much power.


----------



## Arctic (20 Dic 2017)

Natoshi Sakamoto dijo:


> ¿Tan sagaz como para esperar el BTC a 95$?
> 
> Nico, ese gran ejemplo de sagacidad



De sagacidad y de honestidad a partes iguales. Ni un puto mensaje en toda la subida de 3.000 a 18.000$. Ha sido caer 4 días y venir aquí otra vez a tocar los huevos. No falla.


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Para quien no sepa interpretar la última captura. Actualmente el *23,08%* del minado total está en BCH, BTC mantiene el 76,92%.
> 
> Hace tres días era 9% y 90%.
> 
> ...



El porcentaje va variando según el precio y la dificultad. Y excepto pumpeos puntuales y juego sucio (spam) lo gordo se va para bitcoin a la larga.

Hacéoslo mirar, BCH es un timo centralizado de los chinos.


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> El porcentaje va variando según el precio y la dificultad. Y excepto pumpeos puntuales y juego sucio (spam) lo gordo se va para bitcoin a la larga.
> 
> Hacéoslo mirar, BCH es un timo centralizado de los chinos.



Y está clarisimo... vamos que los datos son bien claros.


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Eso díselo a Bitstamp, Bitpay, Coinbase,... igual no se han enterado de que es un timo, y están implementándolo por error.
> 
> Estas a tiempo de salvarnos a todos.
> 
> ...



54% of reachable Bitcoin ABC (bcash) nodes are running on Hangzhou Alibaba virtual servers in China.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Dic 2017)

acabo de vender unos cuantos ripples y he comprado algo más de BCH

veremos a ver si es un error o se confirma la tendencia


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> acabo de vender unos cuantos ripples y he comprado algo más de BCH
> 
> veremos a ver si es un error o se confirma la tendencia



No es ni un error ni una tendencia. Es un fraude de Coinbase.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Dic 2017)

a mi me la suda, la verdad, si gano más

no creo en nada

no tengo ideología ninguna ni sirvo a nadie
si gano más con otra cosa y parece que tira pa arriba, pos ale

me cambio de chaqueta

llevo de todo un poco, de las 5 más capitalizadas


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No jodas... ¿pero no hacían falta supercomputadores cuánticos para correr nodos de 8Mb? ¿Ahora resulta que un simple servidor virtual puede correr uno, o incluso varios nodos BCH?
> 
> Vaya sorpresa macho :XX:



Estás ciego. BCH aspira a destruir (más) la descentralización, va en contra de todos nosotros, también de ti. No todo es el dinero.

Nodos de 8Mb?? Donde??

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 17:28 ----------




Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> a mi me la suda, la verdad, si gano más
> 
> no creo en nada
> 
> ...



No tienes hijos? No aspiras a construir un mundo mejor para ellos?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Dic 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Estás ciego. BCH aspira a destruir (más) la descentralización, va en contra de todos nosotros, también de ti. No todo es el dinero.
> 
> Nodos de 8Mb?? Donde??
> 
> ...



si, tengo una hija
se que es imposible construir un mundo mejor, así que intentaré ganar toda la pasta que sea posible para ella

ya te llegará el día que lo veas igual


----------



## Nico (20 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> De sagacidad y de honestidad a partes iguales. Ni un puto mensaje en toda la subida de 3.000 a 18.000$. Ha sido caer 4 días y venir aquí otra vez a tocar los huevos. No falla.



Tú no sigues el foro. Hice tres post sugiriendo la inteligencia de preservar las ganancias y aclaré la dinámica de la fase "maníaca" en las burbujas.

¿ Qué más quieres que diga ?. Yo no estoy en contra del Bitcoin y, mucho menos, de la tecnología blockchain. Es más, soy usuario de la misma en varios proyectos.

No me has visto jamás dando tabarra en el tema y, desde ya, comentar la dinámica de las burbujas en beneficio de aquellos que puedan salvar sus ganancias "virtuales" y cambiar su vida me parece que hace a la prudencia.

Obviamente en tu caso será "hodl" hasta que llegue la muerte, verdad ? 

Me parece muy bien !, las buenas anécdotas a los nietos exigen un toque de locura para ser más atractivas.

Y te quiero tanto que mira lo que te deseo: _"Ruego que acompañes TODO el proceso desde una cold wallet intocada"_.

Más no puedes pedir.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 18:39 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Los clientes Vip de tu banco pagan 50€ de comisión tranquilamente por mandar dinero a sus hijos a EEUU desde el paraiso fiscal de turno.



A veces MUCHO MAS que eso *sirpask*.

El asunto es que *de lo que estamos hablando es de otra cosa*. Es del "potencial" de la blockchain de bitcoin para ser "ledger" *de un mundo de contratos, servicios y registros.*

Ese es el "potencial" (y puedes ver la blockchain de Ethereum al respecto).

Pues bien... no hay modo de usarlo en actividades corrientes a estos costos.

Y, cuando todos los proyectos que hagan "registros" usen *OTRAS BLOCKCHAINS* (cosa que ya ocurre), el argumento de que "tenemos la blockchain más sólida" no tendrá más sentido.

Ese argumento es bueno por su valor REGISTRAL pero, si no existe o no puedes desarrollarlo... se queda sólo en argumento.

Si tengo que "estampillar" 300.000 títulos de propiedad para una compañía, puedo hacerlo razonablemente hasta un máximo de $ 1 x título (y en realidad lo ideal sería a 10 ctvos por título o menos).

Dime tú que compañía aceptará ese estampillado a $ 50 x título.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 18:50 ----------




Natoshi Sakamoto dijo:


> ¿Tan sagaz como para esperar el BTC a 95$?
> 
> Nico, ese gran ejemplo de sagacidad



Como eres 'recién llegado' al hilo aprovecho para comentarte dos cosas:

1) Imposible para mi "invertir" en Bitcoin. El perfil de mis activos y la naturaleza del sistema no lo hacen una opción para la etapa financiera en la que me encuentro.
La "era de los pelotazos" ya la pasé y estoy en la fase de "administración de activos".

Cuando liquides tus ganancias (si tienes la suerte de salir con ganancias) y tengas que administrar un patrimonio entenderás el asunto.

Así que, mi "sagacidad" es tener un patrimonio para administrar mucho antes que otros compañeros en este foro y, mi alegría es que MUCHA GENTE se haga de un patrimonio y cambie su vida.


2) Respeto al tema de los $ 95 te recuerdo que es un chiste que le cayó mal a Remonster (unas camisetas que propuse que decían "yo conozco a un tío que compró a $ 95") y que, como fue en una época en la que perdió dinero en Mt.Gox o algo por el estilo, quedó con la sangre en el ojo y con su personalidad patológica lo ha usado para destilar sus broncas.

A su favor decir que *siempre* estuvo muy convencido de esto, que se comunicó con varios de nosotros de muy buena leche para *sugerirnos que comprásemos* cuando rondaba ese precio, que seguramente mi chiste le *cayó mal* en virtud de su aviso de compra y, por si fuera poco, recordar que *si le hubiera hecho caso me hubiera forrado*. :8:

Te hago el comentario para que conozcas la historia. Los más nuevos (y los más débiles mentales) se han quedado con el chiste y piensan que yo quería comprar a $ 95 cuando, en realidad, nunca pensé en meterme porque no lo necesito y no forma parte del perfil de mis inversiones.

Hoy, con mercados más ordenados (por caso Coinbase) quizás podría hacerlo pero, ya es tarde. Los audaces y early adopters (que salgan o salieron a tiempo) se llevan los laures. :Aplauso:


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2017)

Ahi ahi, pumpeo del bueno para BCH, tiene pinta de que totalmente artificial como en tiempos pasados, pero que ojo, no es malo para nada que pasen estas cosas.

Si alguien tiene aun BCH de los de regalo del fork, que suelte un poquito de lastre, porque ahora la paridad con el BTC es muy muy buena y el precio también.

Si hay alguno que cree que BCH se va a comer a BTC, pues nada, que holdee. 

Fácil y sencillo.


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Tú no sigues el foro. Hice tres post sugiriendo la inteligencia de preservar las ganancias y aclaré la dinámica de la fase "maníaca" en las burbujas.
> 
> ¿ Qué más quieres que diga ?. Yo no estoy en contra del Bitcoin y, mucho menos, de la tecnología blockchain. Es más, soy usuario de la misma en varios proyectos.
> 
> ...



Tu miras las comisiones, yo miro los equipos de desarrollo que hay detrás de cada proyecto. Y por ahora los únicos que han dado la cara y han demostrado lo que valen sin fallos, ni retrasos son los de BTC y Ardor.

El resto tienen mucho peligro, y el dia que digistes que estabais pensando en usar BCH o Dash... se me pusieron los pelos como escarpias.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2017)

No no, tranquilo, si lo veremos en unos días o un par de semanas.

La experiencia dice eso, porque ha pasado ya 3 veces esto con idéntico resultado, si quieres te pongo la gráfica que es cristalina.

Que esta 4º vez no sea artificial, bueno, pues alomejor no, que haya pasado antes no quiere decir que tenga que pasar ahora.


----------



## Tuttle (20 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ...



Veo que sigues dándole al FUD , que te vaya como hasta ahora.


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> si, tengo una hija
> se que es imposible construir un mundo mejor, así que intentaré ganar toda la pasta que sea posible para ella
> 
> ya te llegará el día que lo veas igual



Pasta, bien. Toda la pasta, a qué precio? Con dinero y sin futuro?


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2017)

La gráfica BCH vs BTC (Linea naranja).







De ahi mis sospechas por las zonas marcadas en rojo, como digo, que cada uno crea lo que quiera.


----------



## Costa2439 (20 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Para quien no sepa interpretar la última captura. Actualmente el *23,08%* del minado total está en BCH, BTC mantiene el 76,92%.
> 
> Hace tres días era 9% y 90%.
> 
> ...



Esto va al mismo sitio que el "sarpaso" de Eth de hace 4 meses, a un casi pero no y un rally desmesurado de BTC

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 18:37 ----------




Geldschrank dijo:


> El porcentaje va variando según el precio y la dificultad. Y excepto pumpeos puntuales y juego sucio (spam) lo gordo se va para bitcoin a la larga.
> 
> Hacéoslo mirar, BCH es un timo centralizado de los chinos.



Un timo no creo, tenda su utilidad para muchas cosas que requieran una blockchain segura, simple y rapida

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 18:40 ----------




Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> a mi me la suda, la verdad, si gano más
> 
> no creo en nada
> 
> ...



Las 5 con mas cap suelen durar poco


----------



## PepitoFrito (20 Dic 2017)

Creo que en vez de medirnos a ver quién la tiene más gorda y más larga deberíamos cuestionarnos que coño hacemos con hacienda, porque aquí unos más que otros ya tienen una saca con una cantidad valorada en fiat considerable que quieren ir soltando lastre y Montoro y sus mariachis siguen sin pronunciarse clara y concisamente por lo que pienso que nos hace estar en un momento dado vendidos.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Creo que en vez de medirnos a ver quién la tiene más gorda y más larga deberíamos cuestionarnos que coño hacemos con hacienda, porque aquí unos más que otros ya tienen una saca con una cantidad valorada en fiat considerable que quieren ir soltando lastre y Montoro y sus mariachis siguen sin pronunciarse clara y concisamente por lo que pienso que nos hace estar en un momento dado vendidos.



De momento esto es lo que hay:

Fiscalidad de los Bitcoin


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Para quien no sepa interpretar la última captura. Actualmente el *23,08%* del minado total está en BCH, BTC mantiene el 76,92%.
> 
> Hace tres días era 9% y 90%.
> 
> ...



Supongo que los ciegos de este hilo son incapaces de ver un elefante delante suya. Pero el flippening está pasando. 
Y aquí un tarao de esto retandome a mostrarme mi mensaje en donde digo que btc no va a 50k ni en sueños dentro de 3 meses. En 3 meses ya veremos si está a mil.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 18:56 ----------




Edu.R dijo:


> Ahi ahi, pumpeo del bueno para BCH, tiene pinta de que totalmente artificial como en tiempos pasados, pero que ojo, no es malo para nada que pasen estas cosas.
> 
> Si alguien tiene aun BCH de los de regalo del fork, que suelte un poquito de lastre, porque ahora la paridad con el BTC es muy muy buena y el precio también.
> 
> ...



Yo no creo ni dejo de creer. Yo sé que bch se va a comer con patatas a btc en no muchos meses.
Y el último hit de algún tarado del foro, edu.r son las teórias de la conspiración y las subidas "artificiales" ::
Esta claro que el nivel de muchos aquí es el que es, porque estarse tragando emisiones de tether en las subidas de btc y no distinguir eso de fundamentales como gdax, coinbase, bitpay y otros dice mucho del que habla.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Dic 2017)

Los devs de BTC no moveran un pelo hasta que baje de 10.000 y BCH este a 7-8, entonces sonaran las alarmas,pero las de verdad.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Los dev de btc llevan años sin dar palo al agua. Y no se que coño iban a hacer más que mirar. Pero lo que más cojones tiene es que pienses que los dev pueden hacer algo tipo Dios y al mismo tiempo hableís de centralización.
Está clarisimo que a muchos bitcoin se os viene grandísimo, por eso teneís btc.


----------



## PepitoFrito (20 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> De momento esto es lo que hay:
> 
> Fiscalidad de los Bitcoin



Bien, hasta ahí creo que llegamos todos (creo que compartí ese enlace alguna vez).

A ver como justificamos que esos bitcoins que hemos vendido y que no tendríamos inconveniente en declarar las plusvalías (lo contrario sería un delito) se los compramos a algún minero hace años o a fulano de tal en localbitcoins fiat en mano no proceden de "exóticas" actividades...


----------



## Juan Palomo (20 Dic 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Creo que en vez de medirnos a ver quién la tiene más gorda y más larga deberíamos cuestionarnos que coño hacemos con hacienda, porque aquí unos más que otros ya tienen una saca con una cantidad valorada en fiat considerable que quieren ir soltando lastre y Montoro y sus mariachis siguen sin pronunciarse clara y concisamente por lo que pienso que nos hace estar en un momento dado vendidos.



Pues está claro, le pagais a Montoro con bitcoins :XX::XX:


----------



## rhundahl (20 Dic 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Bien, hasta ahí creo que llegamos todos (creo que compartí ese enlace alguna vez).
> 
> A ver como justificamos que esos bitcoins que hemos vendido y que no tendríamos inconveniente en declarar las plusvalías (lo contrario sería un delito) se los compramos a algún minero hace años o a fulano de tal en localbitcoins fiat en mano no proceden de "exóticas" actividades...



Mi asesor fiscal me dijo que con los registros de coinbase podía justificar mis ingresos.


----------



## p_pin (20 Dic 2017)

Invoco a Keinur... el experto en Tether:

Tether hoy:
El Par más negociado en un exchange:

1 Huobi BCH/USDT $331.664.000

Tether (USDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Bitfinex (ese exchange que dicen es el que "pumpea" btc)
1 Bitcoin BTC/USD $1.407.250.000
2 BCash BCH/USD $1.332.610.000

Bitfinex trade volume and market listings | CoinMarketCap

Mi opinión sobre usdT no ha cambiado... tú que piensas Keinur?


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Creo que en vez de medirnos a ver quién la tiene más gorda y más larga deberíamos cuestionarnos que coño hacemos con hacienda, porque aquí unos más que otros ya tienen una saca con una cantidad valorada en fiat considerable que quieren ir soltando lastre y Montoro y sus mariachis siguen sin pronunciarse clara y concisamente por lo que pienso que nos hace estar en un momento dado vendidos.



Cuando comprendas que el nuevo juego ha sido creado para abolir la deuda global... te darás cuenta de lo generoso y buena persona que has sido pagando a Hacienda 8:

Luego diréis que era para el bienestar social... cuando en verdad es para las fiestas, drogas y putas de nuestros amados y respetados políticos ::


----------



## PepitoFrito (20 Dic 2017)

rhundahl dijo:


> Mi asesor fiscal me dijo que con los registros de coinbase podía justificar mis ingresos.



Sí, eso puede servir para justificar de donde viene el fiat a tu cuenta y si es poca cantidad de vez en cuando para darte un caprichito, los regalos de navidad, dinero para un viaje e incluso un coche de 30.000 euros (como me consta que un forero hizo) no saltan las alarmas.

A ver el día que se quiera hacer cash para comprar una vivienda o cancelar un hipotecón.
Y ya no digo nada del puto amo que supere las 6 cifras tanto si hace hold (a partir de 600.000 euros hay que hacer una declaración de patrimonio) o lo quiere fundir comprándose un yate y un Ferrari.


----------



## Tuttle (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Los dev de btc llevan años sin dar palo al agua. Y no se que coño iban a hacer más que mirar. Pero lo que más cojones tiene es que pienses que los dev pueden hacer algo tipo Dios y al mismo tiempo hableís de centralización.
> Está clarisimo que a muchos bitcoin se os viene grandísimo, por eso teneís btc.



Se tocan las pelotas, está claro. :rolleye:

Commits · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Dic 2017)

La que se está liando en Coinbase/GDAX con la estafa que están cometiendo al paralizar la venta de Bcrash es de aúpa.

Según leo en Reddit, la venta está paralizada y estos estafadores no saben qué hacer para salir del atolladero porque se les ha puesto el libro de órdenes 15 a 1 en ventas de la shitcoin.

Ya veremos si la SEC no les cierra el chiringo con la que están liando hoy y las sospechas de inside trading antes del anuncio del inicio de operativa de Bcrash.

Putos estafadores. Está este mundillo repleto de ellos.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No jodas... ¿pero no hacían falta supercomputadores cuánticos para correr nodos de 8Mb? ¿Ahora resulta que un simple servidor virtual puede correr uno, o incluso varios nodos BCH?
> 
> Vaya sorpresa macho :XX:




Tu sigue mintiendo que ya te tenemos calado todos.

Bloques de 8 MB si, ande andarán ?


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La que se está liando en Coinbase/GDAX con la estafa que están cometiendo al paralizar la venta de Bcrash es de aúpa.
> 
> Según leo en Reddit, la venta está paralizada y estos estafadores no saben qué hacer para salir del atolladero porque se les ha puesto el libro de órdenes 15 a 1 en ventas de la shitcoin.
> 
> ...



Yo pensaba que BCH era el futuro y tal. :8::8:


----------



## barborico (20 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Distribución del hashrate total, en %:*



Pues ya no:





6h ha durado.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

No esperes sacar nada del forero ese, es nulo.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 20:45 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Invoco a Keinur... el experto en Tether:
> 
> Tether hoy:
> El Par más negociado en un exchange:
> ...



Yo lo único que veo es que el par más negociado es el de BCH-BTC y no creo que sea para comprar BTC::

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 20:47 ----------




Tuttle dijo:


> Se tocan las pelotas, está claro. :rolleye:
> 
> Commits · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub



A mi el github me la pela, yo miro el resultado, y no puede ser más pésimo e inmovilista.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 20:49 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La que se está liando en Coinbase/GDAX con la estafa que están cometiendo al paralizar la venta de Bcrash es de aúpa.
> 
> Según leo en Reddit, la venta está paralizada y estos estafadores no saben qué hacer para salir del atolladero porque se les ha puesto el libro de órdenes 15 a 1 en ventas de la shitcoin.
> 
> ...



Las conspiraciones, las conspiraciones. Lo que faltaba a este hilo para ser de psiquiátrico.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 20:53 ----------




barborico dijo:


> Pues ya no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias al nuevo algoritmo de dificultad de cash. Si llega a llevar el viejo ya habríais pasado a la historia con vuestra cadena de valor guardando vuestros btc ad ethernum.


----------



## Tuttle (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ...
> 
> A mi el github me la pela, yo miro el resultado, y no puede ser más pésimo e inmovilista.
> 
> ...



Cuando navegas con un barco de 240 mil millones no puedes andar añadiendo características como si fuera una app de tres al cuarto. Ellos hacen muy bien su trabajo y el mercado les ha premiado por ello. Cuando tu consigas lo mismo podrás criticar su trabajo.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Ostias, me acabo de enterar que los de core son tan perros y creen tan poco en lo que hacen y dicen que no han implementado sw en el cliente de referencia.:ouch: Pa flipar.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 20:59 ----------




Tuttle dijo:


> Cuando navegas con un barco de 240 mil millones no puedes andar añadiendo características como si fuera una app de tres al cuarto. Ellos hacen muy bien su trabajo y el mercado les ha premiado por ello. Cuando tu consigas lo mismo podrás criticar su trabajo.



Yo puedo criticarles en cualquier condición, no es necesario que haga nada para poder hacerlo.
Aclarado esto, el resto es basura que no merece la pena contestar. Si a estas alturas andamos asi, lo único que te puedo decir es ¡ESPABILA!


----------



## Costa2439 (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Supongo que los ciegos de este hilo son incapaces de ver un elefante delante suya. Pero el flippening está pasando.
> Y aquí un tarao de esto retandome a mostrarme mi mensaje en donde digo que btc no va a 50k ni en sueños dentro de 3 meses. En 3 meses ya veremos si está a mil.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 18:56 ----------
> ...



Que poco te queda por aqui


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Dic 2017)

240.000 transacciones sin confirmar.
Movimiento de coinbase a monedero, 1mBTC de comisión, en menos de diez minutos ya tenía una confirmación.

Están espameando la red con transacciones de mierda, a nada que metes algo de comisión pasa perfectamente.


----------



## Tuttle (20 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ostias, me acabo de enterar que los de core son tan perros y creen tan poco en lo que hacen y dicen que no han implementado sw en el cliente de referencia.:ouch: Pa flipar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 20:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya pero el valor de tu opinión no te digo cual es. Estos tíos han conseguido un hito en el mundo tecnológico/financiero y lideran una revolución, mal que te pese.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Que poco te queda por aqui



Es posible 
1. Por puro aburrimiento.
2. Me hace perder demasiado tiempo.
3. En este hilo no aprendo nada.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 21:09 ----------




Tuttle dijo:


> Ya pero el valor de tu opinión no te digo cual es. Estos tíos han conseguido un hito en el mundo tecnológico/financiero y lideran una revolución, mal que te pese.



Confundes bitcoin con el engendro que es btc a día de hoy. Por eso te digo que espabiles.
El bitcoin del que hablas es que hoy temporalmente se llama bitcoin cash.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 21:11 ----------

Hasta en RT lo saben.
Bitcoin crashes 15% as cryptocurrency investors pour money into bitcoin cash

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 21:12 ----------

El pan nuestro de cada día. Nuevo ATH de btc...en su mempool.






---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 21:21 ----------

Al final parece que sale sw2x. Esto es el descojone. El 28 lo tienen planeado.
Segwit2X (@Segwit_2X) on Twitter


----------



## bavech (20 Dic 2017)

tixel ¿por que está bajando tanto Bitcoin Cash?


----------



## p_pin (20 Dic 2017)

Coinbase detiene transacciones en Bitcoin Cash


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Ni puta idea. Acabo de ver el velón rojo. Puede ser por los problemas que tienen en GDAX, que se cae, creo. Pero no se.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Dic 2017)

Putos estafadores. Lo que están haciendo al mundillo de las criptomonedas no tiene nombre


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

¿quienes? ¿Los de coinbase? En serio creeis que no hay info privilegiada en este mundo como en cualquier otro y que hay gente que no toma partido.
Sois unos fariseos.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 21:40 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Putos estafadores. Lo que están haciendo al mundillo de las criptomonedas no tiene nombre



¿que le están haciendo que tanto te escandaliza? ¿Aprovecharse de que sabían algo antes que tú?
¿Aún te sigue mama limpiando el pompis? Porque parece que estuvieramos con crios de 5 años


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2017)

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Los demás ya hemos avisado del tema.


----------



## bavech (20 Dic 2017)

Un pequeño análisis: si cortan el acceso a algo útil para la gente, la gente buscará la forma de adquirirlo y subira el precio, en este caso se cortó el acceso a Bitcoin Cash y se esperaría un aumento de precio, pero no es así...
¿será que se ocupaba solo para especulación?... no lo se, disculpen si escribo disparates, soy solo un aprendiz y estoy dispuesto a leer alguna explicación de sabios como tixel...


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> acabo de vender unos cuantos ripples y he comprado algo más de BCH
> 
> veremos a ver si es un error o se confirma la tendencia



mmm.... apostar por un chino, no suele ser buena idea...


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Nosotros, los defendedores de bch no queremos matar al bitcoin, al contrario estamos intentando salvarlo y hacerlo útil para todo el mundo, en cualquier lugar y para cualquier cosa. No dentro de 6 meses o de 18. ¡Ahora!. Que ya llevamos mucho retraso.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 21:49 ----------




bavech dijo:


> Un pequeño análisis: si cortan el acceso a algo útil para la gente, la gente buscará la forma de adquirirlo y subira el precio, en este caso se cortó el acceso a Bitcoin Cash y se esperaría un aumento de precio, pero no es así...
> ¿será que se ocupaba solo para especulación?... no lo se, disculpen si escribo disparates, soy solo un aprendiz y estoy dispuesto a leer alguna explicación de sabios como tixel...



Anonanado me quedo. Y estas conclusiones de donde coño salen, si se puede saber.

Eso no es un ánalisis ni es nada, dificilmente llega a diarrea mental. Como bien apuntabas es un disparate todo lo que dices. Si quieres aprender lo primero que debes hacer es CALLAR.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2017)

bavech dijo:


> Un pequeño análisis: si cortan el acceso a algo útil para la gente, la gente buscará la forma de adquirirlo y subira el precio, en este caso se cortó el acceso a Bitcoin Cash y se esperaría un aumento de precio, pero no es así...
> ¿será que se ocupaba solo para especulación?... no lo se, disculpen si escribo disparates, soy solo un aprendiz *y estoy dispuesto a leer alguna explicación de sabios como tixel*...



Si quieres un consejo...

La mitad tenemos a tixel en el ignore. Por supuesto si te mola BCH invierte ahi, pero mi consejo y el de otros es que lo que diga tixel... puf. Ha quedado retratado semana si, semana también. Y cuando eso ocurre y se le hace ver, no sale de los insultos y las descalificaciones.

Hay una gráfica de BCH con el par BTC un par de páginas más atrás, tu mírala y saca tus conclusiones.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Si, he quedado retratado de que los que me hicieron caso a mi llevan un 6x en un mes, y los otros van a palmar mucha pasta. Eso en el aspecto puramente económico, en el moral y en el de la tranquilidad ni te cuento.
Y todos estos que presumen de meterme en el ignore que no me contesten que no se como lo hacen pero me tienen en el ignore y contestan lo que pongo.
Yo desde luego no pierdo nada, la mayoría de los que escriben en este hilo no aportan una puta mierda. Así de sencillo.
Y si que he quedado retratado en que a mi no me cogeis en una. Para mí al contrario de la mayoria la mentira y vivir en ella no es una opción y por tanto no la uso. Pero equivocarme lo hago mucho, y ser vehemente y un poco bocazas también.


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> 240.000 transacciones sin confirmar.
> Movimiento de coinbase a monedero, 1mBTC de comisión, en menos de diez minutos ya tenía una confirmación.
> 
> Están espameando la red con transacciones de mierda, a nada que metes algo de comisión pasa perfectamente.



a mi el otro dia (jueves pasao) Mycelium me marcaba como feed óptima 14$, le metí 5 y en 2h tuve la transacción...


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> a mi el otro dia (jueves pasao) Mycelium me marcaba como feed óptima 14$, le metí 5 y en 2h tuve la transacción...



Que triste es la vida en core. Regateando las comisiones. En cash ni las miramos.:XX:


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Coinbase detiene transacciones en Bitcoin Cash



Os recomiendo pasaros por el hilo de Reddit de coinbase para haceros una idea del fraude masivo que se ha perpetrado en coinbase desde ayer. Hay hilo tras hilo de usuarios poniendo el grito en el cielo contra coinbase. Ha habido información privilegiada, manipulación del mercado descarada y la sinverguezeria de desahiblitar el botón de venta de Bcash cuando la gente quería vender.

En EEUU te demandan por mirar mal a alguien y en este caso hay cientos de personas estafadas. Pinta muy mal para coinbase.

Pero lo más interesante viene ahora. Resulta que el motivo de que hayan detenido las transacciones con Bcash es que las ventas excedían en varios órdenes de magnitud a las órdenes de compra. De haber dejado continuar el trading el precio del Bcash hubiera caído a 0 en coinbase.

Me parece que coinbase ha salido escaldado de este contubernio con Ver y el chino. Y al loro porque coinbase es de lejos el exchain más grande, si se cae no solo se lleva por delante a Bcash sino que puede hacerle un roto importante a las demás criptominedas.


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Os recomiendo pasaros por el hilo de Reddit de coinbase para haceros una idea del fraude masivo que se ha perpetrado en coinbase desde ayer. Hay hilo tras hilo de usuarios poniendo el grito en el cielo contra coinbase. Ha habido información privilegiada, manipulación del mercado descarada y la sinverguezeria de desahiblitar el botón de venta de Bcash cuando la gente quería vender.
> 
> En EEUU te demandan por mirar mal a alguien y en este caso hay cientos de personas estafadas. Pinta muy mal para coinbase.
> 
> ...



Resumen:Los de cash debemos estar con los huevos de corbata, casi nuestra super coin vale 0 porque unos empleados en el 6º exchange se han aprovechado. Sois penosos. Por cierto cash sigue para arriba y dudo que vaya a 0 aunque todos los de ese exchange se les diese por vender, que tambien lo dudo, porque ¿por que coño ibas a hacerlo si sigue subiendo?
Sois penosos, insisto.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Dic 2017)

Internet del Dinero (The Internet of Money) (Volume 1) (Spanish Edition): Andreas M Antonopoulos: 9781947910034: Amazon.com: Books


Por si alguien anda buscando ideas en estas fechas... :fiufiu:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Os recomiendo pasaros por el hilo de Reddit de coinbase para haceros una idea del fraude masivo que se ha perpetrado en coinbase desde ayer. Hay hilo tras hilo de usuarios poniendo el grito en el cielo contra coinbase. Ha habido información privilegiada, manipulación del mercado descarada y la sinverguezeria de desahiblitar el botón de venta de Bcash cuando la gente quería vender.
> 
> En EEUU te demandan por mirar mal a alguien y en este caso hay cientos de personas estafadas. Pinta muy mal para coinbase.
> 
> ...



Yo he leído a usuarios de coinbase en Reddit decir que la relación entre órdenes de venta y órdenes de compra en los libros de órdenes de coinbase para el par Bcrash/USD era de 15 a 1.

15 a 1 !!!

Y eso que el par Bcrash/BTC ni siquiera se han planteado en implementarlo todavía.

Por eso digo que estos puñeteros estafadores (coinbase, roger ver y el místery miner 90% "Jihan" ) están haciendo un exit scam de tres pares de cojones


----------



## tixel (20 Dic 2017)

La hecatombe. Vamos a morir todos, al menos los de bch. Mientras en bithumb a 4000 y pico.
Todo el mundo se está aliando contra mi super inversión en btc. Sois de pena.
Y precisamente la suerte que estís teniendo es que no hayan puesto todavía el par bch-btc. En ese momento os quedan segundos de vida.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Os recomiendo pasaros por el hilo de Reddit de coinbase para haceros una idea del fraude masivo que se ha perpetrado en coinbase desde ayer. Hay hilo tras hilo de usuarios poniendo el grito en el cielo contra coinbase. Ha habido información privilegiada, manipulación del mercado descarada y la sinverguezeria de desahiblitar el botón de venta de Bcash cuando la gente quería vender.
> 
> En EEUU te demandan por mirar mal a alguien y en este caso hay cientos de personas estafadas. Pinta muy mal para coinbase.
> 
> ...



No sólo es turbio lo de Coinbase; la CNBC vendiendo a Ver como el cofundador de Bitcoin, la respuesta de esta ante el escándalo de Coinbase diciendo 'deal with it', los twitts, poner a la venta los mineros S9 de nuevo (únicamente aceptan BCH)...
Ha sido un movimiento coordinado para conseguir el efecto red que no tienen. 
Ha sido todo muy turbio y demuestran que el ecosistema crypto y por supuesto Bitcoin les importa una mierda con tal de llenar sus carteras.


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> No sólo es turbio lo de Coinbase; la CNBC vendiendo a Ver como el cofundador de Bitcoin, la respuesta de esta ante el escándalo de Coinbase diciendo 'deal with it', los twitts, poner a la venta los mineros S9 de nuevo (únicamente aceptan BCH)...
> Ha sido un movimiento coordinado para conseguir el efecto red que no tienen.
> Ha sido todo muy turbio y demuestran que el ecosistema crypto y por supuesto Bitcoin les importa una mierda con tal de llenar sus carteras.



Algo he leído en Twitter hoy, un socio de Ver en no sé qué historia, su mujer es la responsable del programa ese de la CNBC. Voy a buscarlo.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 22:41 ----------

Aquí

Twitter


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Dic 2017)

La historia de buenos y malos que contais, yo no la veo, veo a todos como bastante cabrones.

Pero el hecho es k btc está empezando a caer fuerte, y bch pues los nuevos holders la quieren up up up

Veremos, yo mantengo de todo un poco pero he sobreponderado bch, a ver si sale bien de momento


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> La historia de buenos y malos que contais, yo no la veo, veo a todos como bastante cabrones.
> 
> Pero el hecho es k btc está empezando a caer fuerte, y bch pues los nuevos holders la quieren up up up
> 
> Veremos, yo mantengo de todo un poco pero he sobreponderado bch, a ver si sale bien de momento




Pues lo siento pero la vas a cagar. Y no habrá que esperar mucho para comprobarlo. Máximo de aquí a una semana lo verás.


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues lo siento pero la vas a cagar. Y no habrá que esperar mucho para comprobarlo. Máximo de aquí a una semana lo verás.



Pienso que antes. Según se vaya corriendo la voz de lo de Coinbase y más mierda que vaya saliendo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Dic 2017)

Puede ser, la cago bastante a menudo con las cryptos, yo soy mas especialista en bolsa

Os deseo lo mejor, no voy contra nadie

Os cuento lok hago, sin pretensiones


----------



## Arctic (20 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> La historia de buenos y malos que contais, yo no la veo, veo a todos como bastante cabrones.
> 
> Pero el hecho es k btc está empezando a caer fuerte, y bch pues los nuevos holders la quieren up up up
> 
> Veremos, yo mantengo de todo un poco pero he sobreponderado bch, a ver si sale bien de momento



BTC está cayendo fuerte. Fortísimo. Una debacle total. Ya solo está un 500% por encima del nivel en el que tixel anunció que se iba al guano. 
Alguien sabe cuanta gente cabe en el ignore? Es para un amigo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Dic 2017)

No quiero crearme enemigos ni mucho menos, en ningún bando

Voy a olfato

Suerte


----------



## Tuttle (20 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> La historia de buenos y malos que contais, yo no la veo, veo a todos como bastante cabrones.
> 
> Pero el hecho es k btc está empezando a caer fuerte, y bch pues los nuevos holders la quieren up up up
> 
> Veremos, yo mantengo de todo un poco pero he sobreponderado bch, a ver si sale bien de momento



btc se mantendrá o perderá terreno hasta que las lightning networks se pongan operativas, a partir de ahí la luna.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Dic 2017)

Yo compre btc en 2013

No creo k tenga k justificarme en cada hoja


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> No quiero crearme enemigos ni mucho menos, en ningún bando
> 
> Voy a olfato
> 
> Suerte




Tranquilo, a mi me pareces buena gente por lo que te he leido. Por eso te avisamos, pero entiendo que hay cosas que hay que vivirlas en carne propia para entenderlo.


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> La historia de buenos y malos que contais, yo no la veo, veo a todos como bastante cabrones.



“En una partida de poker, mira alrededor en tu mesa, si no sabes quien es el primo, entonces tú eres el primo.”

Te están timando.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Dic 2017)

Mi hilo del ibex los k lo han seguido, han debido ganar un 15% - 35% al menos anual. Una miseria con lok llevais aqui, yo habria podido multiplicar por 200. 

Fue una pena k me sali con muchas plusvalias aqui para hacerme mi cartera, y me perdi la super juerga de aquí. 

Así k tampoko estoy pa repartir consejos, pero bueno, sigo con ganas de seguir pescando

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 23:10 ----------

Os leo con interés. A todos.

Seguid así.


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2017)

Warrants a priori (para los que no conocen a Jihan) tu jugada era buena, lo raro es que los chinos se la hayan metido doblada a Coinbase.
Ahí hay algo que no cuadra.

Es como si Pocholo hubiera engañado a Ana Patricia Botin.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Dic 2017)

A mi coinbase nom preocupa mucho
Leo eso. OK. VALE. En horas creo k se va a "solucionar", le pasara lok sea a coinbase, como si se hunde como mt gox, k yo estaba aqui tb

Y que?

Creo k los gordos han visto k btc se ha puesto "facil" para comprar y van a soltar e ir a lo "nuevo" para probablemente repetir el proceso indefinidamente.

En k me baso?
Nada, olfato. No os voy a descubrir la pólvora. 

Solo especulo.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 23:41 ----------

Decis k el chino cabron eso cambia el código como le da la gana

Me cuadra

Es k cuantas más cosas contais mas me cuadra

Aqui sois unos cracks de la tecno. Muchos sabeis k habia un sistema mejor k VHS n video, sin embargo se fue a pique. Pasa muchas veces. 

Es mundo es muy hijodeputa y cruel. 
Querer cambiar el mundo es pretencioso e inútil. Con salvarse, ya es mucho lo logrado


----------



## tolomeo (20 Dic 2017)

Los cabrones están inflando el número de transacciones.

Es un ataque con todo y de forma coordinada.
---


Bitcoin poco a poco está tornando "mainstream" y mucha gente entra sin conocer bien los fundamentos.
Estos del BCH están intentando conseguir el efecto red con todo lo que tienen.

A día de hoy el bch "vende" Tx más baratas, sale en varios medios, es más barato entrar y está pumpeando duro. Y por otro lado intentan saturar la red legítima de BTC, haciéndolo más lento y caro de forma artificial ( aparte del incremento natural por la adopción).

Qué HDP , están resaltando los puntos débiles del protocolo. 

Es un ataque dañino, serio y bien pensado, en realidad el único que les queda (aparte de prohibir el internet de forma global)


----------



## sirpask (21 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Los cabrones están inflando el número de transacciones.
> 
> Es un ataque con todo y de forma coordinada.
> ---
> ...



A ver, llevan 2 o 3 años atacando dia tras dia a Bitcoin, clasics, XT... hemos conocido ya Bitcoins de todos los nombres con el único fin de centralizar su red. Y son siempre los mismos actores sin desarrolladores detrás.

La verdad es que ya cansa.

Este es un ataque mas, que les habrá costado 10 o 20 millones de dolares, y les da igual... la gente que está podrida de dinero es así.

Gracias a Dios Core es un bloque bastante heterogéneo pero con ideas ciberpunk muy claras. Todo el mundo es libre de hacer un HF y separarse... pero que dejen de tocar los cojones, ya que solo quieren hacer daño.

--------

Twitter


----------



## Edu.R (21 Dic 2017)

A ver, a BTC le han puesto palos en las ruedas muchas veces... por supuesto no es perfecto, y hay cosas a mejorar, pero con palos en las ruedas 'se ha mantenido' y en cuanto no las ha tenido, ha volado libre.

Ahora son unos días difíciles, ha pegado un petardazo como nunca antes, empieza a salir en los periódicos 'a saco', gente que no se ha molestado en entender esto quiere meterse, hay intento de torpedearlo... Esto es asi. Nadie dijo que esto fuera a ser fácil. Estamos hablando de algo que podría revolucionar la economía mundial (Si es que no está empezando a hacerlo ya), y no va a ser un camino de rosas.

Hemos tenido un año histórico, llegando a unos valores que hace 2 años eran un sueño y parecían irreales, porque haya momentos difíciles no hay que pensar que la guerra está perdida.


----------



## Emeregildo (21 Dic 2017)

Menuda pillada 


Will coinbase be getting (XRP) Ripple? : CoinBase


u/mukiwa2: deleted

Will coinbase be getting (XRP) Ripple? : CoinBase

Twitter


----------



## sirpask (21 Dic 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Menuda pillada
> 
> 
> Will coinbase be getting (XRP) Ripple? : CoinBase
> ...



Emergildo puedes resumir un poco lo que has puesto? que tiene que ver Ripple aqui? ya lo he visto ante pero no me he enterado de nada. Gracias.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 01:01 ----------




Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, a BTC le han puesto palos en las ruedas muchas veces... por supuesto no es perfecto, y hay cosas a mejorar, pero con palos en las ruedas 'se ha mantenido' y en cuanto no las ha tenido, ha volado libre.
> 
> Ahora son unos días difíciles, ha pegado un petardazo como nunca antes, empieza a salir en los periódicos 'a saco', gente que no se ha molestado en entender esto quiere meterse, hay intento de torpedearlo... Esto es asi. Nadie dijo que esto fuera a ser fácil. Estamos hablando de algo que podría revolucionar la economía mundial (Si es que no está empezando a hacerlo ya), y no va a ser un camino de rosas.
> 
> Hemos tenido un año histórico, llegando a unos valores que hace 2 años eran un sueño y parecían irreales, porque haya momentos difíciles no hay que pensar que la guerra está perdida.



Los silbidos cuando se hable de Bitcoin en el G20 http://elcriptografo.com/2017/12/19/francia-discusion-tema-g20-bitcoin/ se van a oir desde Nueva Zelanda. Los politicos son los que mas usan las cualidades de las criptos.


----------



## Emeregildo (21 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Emergildo puedes resumir un poco lo que has puesto? que tiene que ver Ripple aqui? ya lo he visto ante pero no me he enterado de nada. Gracias.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 01:01 ----------
> 
> Los silbidos cuando se hable de Bitcoin en el G20 Ministro de finanzas de Francia quiere que el G-20 hable del Bitcoin » El Criptógrafo se van a oir desde Nueva Zelanda. Los politicos son los que mas usan las cualidades de las criptos.



En el reddit de Coinbase, hablando de las posibles candidatas para ser listadas. Un usuario que decía que tenía un compañero en Coinbase (eso decía, igual era él) comentó hace días en el hilo de que Bitcoin Cash iba a salir próximamente.

Ese usuario ha borrado todos sus posts e incluso su cuenta. Pero sus comentarios han quedado guardados.








PD. La foto a la pantalla no es mía, no soy tan cutre 



More proof of ConBase inside trading. : Bitcoin

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 02:17 ----------

Joder lo de este tío ya no tiene nombre. Es un puto estafador con todas las letras
.

Twitter


----------



## tastas (21 Dic 2017)

Pues yo estoy a favor de poder aprovechar la información privilegiada.
Hace más eficiente al mercado y aunque sea normalmente mejor que la media, no es infalible.
Además de que legalmente es muy difícil de perseguir a los que la aprovechan.

Me parece mucho más grave lo de cerrar los mercados por volatilidad. Eso tampoco se debería hacer.

Taptap


----------



## ertitoagus (21 Dic 2017)

Viendo como han pillado con el carrito del helado a coinbase tengo muchisimas dudas que puedan salir bien parados del robo perpretado.

Roger, Jihan & fakesatoshi me temo que han dado otro pelotazo vía estafa de guante blanco. Lo preocupante del tema es que creo que cada vez son más ricos el trio calavera y tienen más capacidad de hacer ataques mayores


----------



## sirpask (21 Dic 2017)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Viendo como han pillado con el carrito del helado a coinbase tengo muchisimas dudas que puedan salir bien parados del robo perpretado.
> 
> Roger, Jihan & fakesatoshi me temo que han dado otro pelotazo vía estafa de guante blanco. Lo preocupante del tema es que creo que cada vez son más ricos el trio calavera y tienen más capacidad de hacer ataques mayores



si, pero usar a Coinbase para sus trapicheos... espero que les cierren muchas puertas, y les habran alguna herida.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Un libertario, evangelista de la descentralización...que se presenta como CEO de bth.

Su web no podía ser Bitcoincash.com no, tenía que ser bitcoin.com para que el 90% de la gente que se incorpora a este mundo sea engañada.

Por no decir que lo que "vende" no es aplicable al mundo real. NUNCA se va a poder utilizar como efectivo.




Me quedo vuestro money pardillos!! Muahaha


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> btc se mantendrá o perderá terreno hasta que las lightning networks se pongan operativas, a partir de ahí la luna.



Por mucho que lo repitaís no va a pasar. Esto es de primero, pero creo que alguno se piensa que si lo desea muy fuerte se cumple su deseo.
Y ya se ha discutido hasta la saciedad que no va a salir la ln, lo mismo que se dijo que sw no arreglaría nada, se dice lo mismo de la ln.


----------



## workforfood (21 Dic 2017)

Lo que no entiendo que decís de las lightning networks para bitcoin si salen saldrán para todas las criptomonedas.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Un libertario, evangelista de la descentralización...que se presenta como CEO de bth.
> 
> Su web no podía ser Bitcoincash.com no, tenía que ser bitcoin.com para que el 90% de la gente que se incorpora a este mundo sea engañada.
> 
> ...



será ceo de bitcoin.com no de bch. A ver si te piensas que estamos en core y bch tiene dueño como aquel.
Sois penosos, viendoos llorar como niñas y con vuestras ridiculas teorias de la conspiración y viendo fantasmas de todos lados.
Supongo que yo también seré parte de la conspiración y me dieron el chivatazo hace un mes, como los de coinbase.:XX:
Pero es mucho más simple que todas esos ataques coordinados y todas esas chorradas que poneis, era de dos dedos de frente. Si vosotros no os enteraís de donde pega el aire ya os ireís enterando, no os preocupeís.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 09:54 ----------

Asi es. De todas maneras ln ya se sabe que va a ser muy jodido que salga y si lo hace no va a valer para nada cuando abrir y cerrar un canal te va a ir a más de 500€


----------



## Obduliez (21 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo que decís de las lightning networks para bitcoin si salen saldrán para todas las criptomonedas.



Pero la que tiene el problema es BTC, a ella le soluciona el mismo. Las demás (BCH) no la necesitan.


----------



## Arctic (21 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Por mucho que lo repitaís no va a pasar. Eso es de primero, pero creo que alguno se piensa que si lo desea muy fuerte se cumple su deseo.
> Y ya se ha discutido hasta la saciedad que no va a salir la ln, lo mismo que se dijo que sw no arreglaría nada, se dice lo mismo de la ln.



tixel, por si hay algun novato en el hilo, cuenta por favor a qué precio dijiste por primera vez que el bitcoin se iba al guano. Tengo capturas de pantalla, pero un hombre de honor como tú no tendrá problema en decirlo en persona.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 10:01 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> tixel, por si hay algun novato en el hilo, cuenta por favor a qué precio dijiste por primera vez que el bitcoin se iba al guano. Tengo capturas de pantalla, pero un hombre de honor como tú no tendrá problema en decirlo en persona.



Yo no dije en ningún momento que btc se fuese al guano de precio. Lo que dije es que se puede ir al guano pero de veras y con guano no me refiero al precio, me refiero a la cadena congelada que es una posibilidad muy real por mucho que algunos no queraís ni oir hablar del tema. Repasa todos mis mensajes y a ver si lo encuentras. O sea que no se que coño de capturas tendrás, pero ponlas si quieres. A ver si piensas que me voy a meter en la cueva como hacen mojon y otros. Lo que hice fue vender a 6000.
De todos modos btc se va a ir al guano, lo que no se es cuando, pero juraría que en un mes tenemos el btc a 8k.
Lo que dije hace un mes y algo es cambiarse a bch, y quien lo hizo triunfo, mucho más que si se hubiese quedado en btc.
En cualquier caso me la suda lo que le pase a btc, por mi podía valer 0.
Y a ver si pasamos del debate de hooligans de un equipo y analizamos hechos y fundamentales, porque por ahí btc no tiene nada, nada, nada a que agarrarse.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 10:10 ----------







Y despues venid con vuestras conspiraciones. Si es mucho más sencillo, la gente se pasa a cash porque btc es una basura a su lado, core ha traicionado totalmente lo que iba a ser bitcoin y se comportan como mafiosos.
Los hecho ya os iran poniendo las pilas. Vais a espabilar en pocos meses lo que no habeis hecho en años, eso seguro.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Ah, y esperate que ahora Mr. Ver anda por todas partes con la camiseta que dice BCH PLS.

No sé, que alguien me diga que significa otra cosa, porque yo entiendo BCH PLEASE. Hay que joderse.


----------



## tolomeo (21 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 10:01 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Citado para owned.
El 11 de diciembre primero y luego el 18, Bitcoin se iba ir al guano.
Esta vez toca decir que solo le queda un mes.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Amigo amigo dame argo


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

Cita lo que te salga de los cojones. A mi esas chorradas de internet de owneds que ni siquiera se que coño significa me la sudan.
En cualquier caso el único que ha acertado en este hilo he sido yo y punto. SI os pica, os rascaís.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 10:31 ----------

Un sitio japonés con 21 millones de usuarios va a sacar un exchange el mes que viene. Por supuesto acepta cash.
En cuanto empiecen a sacar pares bch-alt, y ya hay varios exchanges que los tienen, incluso alguno que ya pasa de btc y solo tiene bch y alts, adios al único uso real de btc.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 10:38 ----------

Hablando de hechos. Después me sacaís la replica con los hechos de core.:XX:





Y a los gañanes de este hilo le extraña que suba bch y solo ven conspiraciones. Al mismo tiempo no les extrañaba nada que btc pasase por la puta cara de 3k a 16k sin ningún motivo.
De todas maneras ya que andaís con conspiraciones, que a btc le iban a hacer a cama ya lo dije yo aquí hace un mes, si andaís en el guindo y no os enteraís de nada no es mi problema, es el vuestro.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (21 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 10:01 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asi esta mucho mejor.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 10:01 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, se nota que te la suda :XX::XX:. 

Deja de dar la brasa y abrete un jilo para tus bch y ahí analiza lo que te salga de la polla pesao.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Dic 2017)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si, se nota que te la suda :XX::XX:.
> 
> Deja de dar la brasa y abrete un jilo para tus bch y ahí analiza lo que te salga de la polla pesao.



Es un troll a sueldo y aplica eso de repetir y repetir hasta que la mentira se convierta en verdad. No debate, solo insulta y trata con menosprecio. Se ira cuando:
- Se acabe su trabajo.
- Se vaya atpc Bcash.


----------



## bubbler (21 Dic 2017)

> Dear Hdac follower
> As scheduled, Hdac TGE will be terminated on 22 Dec. 23:50 (GMT/UTC+1)
> However, Hdac TGE participation is currently difficult due to the Bitcoin transmission delay and the cease of Bitcoin withdrawals from major exchanges. Therefore, the Hdac Team recognizes the participation of Hdac TGE with the only condition described below.



Es la ICO de Hyundai, y sólo aceptan BTAs XDXDXDXD... Estas empresas están muertas

Sin embargo el verdadero BTC, demuestra que está coherentemente vivo:
fork.lol

fork.lol

fork.lol

fork.lol


----------



## Arctic (21 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Citado para owned.
> El 11 de diciembre primero y luego el 18, Bitcoin se iba ir al guano.
> Esta vez toca decir que solo le queda un mes.



No te olvides del 26 de septiembre a las 22:43. Entre patada y patada al refranero lo dijo claro: _"Btc va al guano, avisados quedais."_.


----------



## sirpask (21 Dic 2017)

Nueva infraestructura e interoperabilidad de Lightning Network
Como ya sabemos, durante las últimas semanas Lighting ha estado dando de qué hablar. Ahora, esta semana un grupo de desarrolladores han venido trabajando en algunas implementaciones basadas en Lighting a partir de proyectos nuevos sobre el progreso actual del protocolo.

Lightning-Network-Pruebas

Lightning Network supera 72 de 75 pruebas de compatibilidad

Lightning Network es una solución de escalabilidad que se ha trabajado y discutido durante algunos años. El libro blanco del protocolo escrito por, Thaddeus Dryja y Joseph Poon, crea un sistema fuera de cadena formando una red de canales de pago.

La tecnología va un paso más allá porque los fondos no se confían a un tercero. Esencialmente, Lightning Network (LN) puede escalar teóricamente Bitcoin al permitir miles de transacciones por segundo sin comprometer la naturaleza insegura del criptoactivo.

Este año y más recientemente en los últimos tres meses, mucha gente ha estado construyendo y probando proyectos de LN. Por ejemplo, el desarrollador de software Christian Decker reveló los resultados de las pruebas de tres implementaciones de Lightning para ver si podían cooperar. Según los hallazgos de Decker, pasaron 72 de las 75 pruebas.

Interoperabilidad del protocolo LN y hacer compras con Mainnet de Bitcoin

Además, el 6 de diciembre, el cofundador de Lightning Labs, Olaoluwa Osuntokun (Laolu), demostró pagos de varios saltos utilizando tres protocolos de LN diferentes. La prueba se probó en el mainnet de Bitcoin y fue la primera vez que se realizó un pago de implementación múltiple en la cadena de bloques en vivo. Laolu y sus colaboradores utilizaron las implementaciones de LN para comprar un café y un artículo de yalls.org.

Luego de la experimentación con Lightning Labs, otra startup basada en LN llamada Acinq también reveló el progreso de su equipo. El 8 de diciembre, la compañía lanzó un explorador Lightning Network que permite a los usuarios visualizar todos los nodos y canales de LN conocidos en todo el mundo.

Ahora que los desarrolladores han descubierto que otras implementaciones son interoperables, el explorador de Acinq puede encontrar nodos c-lightning y nodos eclair. Acinq se complace que su explorador explique algunas características interesantes asociadas con el protocolo.

“Una característica interesante de Lightning es que los nodos pueden publicitar su propio alias y color. En caso de que encuentre un nodo con un apodo que parece provenir directamente de un punto de energía NSA filtrado, probablemente sea porque c-lightning usa un generador de nombre de código muy especial para su alias”, explica Acinq.

Actualmente, el explorador está construido en el testnet de Bitcoin con solo unos pocos participantes que usan LN, pero la red ha estado creciendo constantemente, dice Acinq.

La interfaz predeterminada muestra los nodos que revelan que su IP pública puede ubicarse geográficamente en un mapa. Al seleccionar un nodo específico, se mostrarán todos los canales vinculados al nodo y, al mismo tiempo, se mostrará el Identificador Uniforme de Recursos (URI) en texto plano.

Las transacciones no se pueden ver como un explorador de bloques tradicional vinculado a la red de Bitcoin. Esto se debe a que las transacciones de LN no se difunden públicamente y están encriptadas. La compañía espera que más desarrolladores participen en el fortalecimiento de los proyectos actuales de Lightning Network y las bases de códigos disponibles.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

el 26 de septiembre no me dejaba caer por aquí. Mentís hasta en eso.


----------



## Claudius (21 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> [/COLOR]Los silbidos cuando se hable de Bitcoin en el G20 Ministro de finanzas de Francia quiere que el G-20 hable del Bitcoin » El Criptógrafo se van a oir desde Nueva Zelanda. Los politicos son los que mas usan las cualidades de las criptos.



A mi me llama la atención que la propuesta al G20 parece partir del gobierno francés, cuando su líder, salió sonriente en fotos con lo que parecía un 'trezor'.

O alguien ha dicho a los franceses que saquen ellos el tema.
ienso:

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 11:52 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> [/COLOR]Los silbidos cuando se hable de Bitcoin en el G20 Ministro de finanzas de Francia quiere que el G-20 hable del Bitcoin » El Criptógrafo se van a oir desde Nueva Zelanda. Los politicos son los que mas usan las cualidades de las criptos.



A mi me llama la atención que la propuesta al G20 parece partir del gobierno francés, cuando su líder, salió sonriente en fotos con lo que parecía un 'trezor'.

O alguien ha dicho a los franceses que saquen ellos el tema.
ienso:

A tener en cuenta los movimientos de geopolítica que se estén preparando en el tema crypto para 2018


----------



## Arctic (21 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> el 26 de septiembre no me dejaba caer por aquí. Mentís hasta en eso.



Me vas a hacer aprender a subir fotos, desgraciado. Pero va a quedar claro la basura que eres.









Ahí lo llevas.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Dic 2017)

Mira Arctic, ya has aprendido algo nuevo para tu futuro. A veces cuanto peor, mejor.


----------



## sirpask (21 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> A mi me llama la atención que la propuesta al G20 parece partir del gobierno francés, cuando su líder, salió sonriente en fotos con lo que parecía un 'trezor'.
> 
> O alguien ha dicho a los franceses que saquen ellos el tema.
> ienso:
> ...



Está claro que van a poner todas las trabas posibles para pasar a fiat.
Pero cripto-cripto o cripto-producto lo van tener jodido.

Ademas hay que seguir recordando que ellos son los mas beneficiados en usar las criptos para mover la pasta de sobres entre paraisos fiscales y familiares.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (21 Dic 2017)

sirpask, tú como te lo montas?

tienes un par de tarjetas prepago de estas del poker?

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 12:15 ----------

viajes ya hay, perfecto
pero yo quiero pagar en el supermercado 

para eso, hay que pasarlo a tarjeta prepago, y ahí a fundir, no?
y el límite de 2.500 euros... tralalalaa


----------



## Obduliez (21 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Me vas a hacer aprender a subir fotos, desgraciado. Pero va a quedar claro la basura que eres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este hilo nació en octubre. Así que yo no miento. 

Supongo que será la disculpa de Tixel.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Me vas a hacer aprender a subir fotos, desgraciado. Pero va a quedar claro la basura que eres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ostias, como pasa el tiempo.


----------



## sirpask (21 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> sirpask, tú como te lo montas?
> 
> tienes un par de tarjetas prepago de estas del poker?
> 
> ...



Yo solo guardo para cuando el gobierno se cargue la sanidad pública poder comprar insulina en el mercado negro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo que decís de las lightning networks para bitcoin si salen saldrán para todas las criptomonedas.



Muy sencillo.

Para utilizar de forma segura y fiable los canales de pago de la lightning network hacía falta solventar el inconveniente de la maleabilidad en las transacciones y eso se solucionó mediante el SegWit.

Y, para poder mantener esos canales de pago abiertos de forma indefinida, hacía falta implementar el checksequenceverify.

Si las shitcoins no han incorporado esas mejoras, no pueden tener nada parecido a los canales de pago de Bitcoin, o no pueden hacerlo de forma segura y fiable.

Además, la respuesta sencilla a tu pregunta es la más cruda, y es que el 99'99% de las shitcoins no existen en realidad porque no son más que apuntes contables en un shitxchanger (Poloniex), así que no le importan a nadie.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (21 Dic 2017)

La verdad que tixel ha dado un zas en toda regla, aun así aun es pronto para que empiece el largo invierno bitcoiniano


----------



## tolomeo (21 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ostias, como pasa el tiempo.



Acabas de aprender lo que es un owned


----------



## Registrador (21 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> La verdad que tixel ha dado un zas en toda regla, aun así aun es pronto para que empiece el largo invierno bitcoiniano



VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes 
Pompero
Fecha de Ingreso: *20-diciembre-2017*
Mensajes: *1*

Tixel, no te crees cuentas nuevas que está muy feo, payaso.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Tixel, no te crees cuentas nuevas que está muy feo, payaso.



Joder, es, como dirían los catalanes, LAMENTABLA. :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (21 Dic 2017)

No soy tixel, pero sí que estoy maravillado con el efecto sociopsicológico que está produciendo las criptodivisas. Yo aposté por el bitcoin desde 2012, pero salí en cuanto mis amigos venían a mi pidiéndome que les dijera donde abrir cuentas para ganar dinero rápido, hará unas semanas.

Estoy haciendo un estudio para ver cual es el fin de los que usan bitcoin, el mío siempre fue especulativo y nada más, pero de aquí ¿quienes lo tienen como medio de pago?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## bmbnct (21 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> No soy tixel, pero sí que estoy maravillado con el efecto sociopsicológico que está produciendo las criptodivisas. Yo aposté por el bitcoin desde 2012, pero salí en cuanto mis amigos venían a mi pidiéndome que les dijera donde abrir cuentas para ganar dinero rápido, hará unas semanas.
> 
> Estoy haciendo un estudio para ver cual es el fin de los que usan bitcoin, el mío siempre fue especulativo y nada más, pero de aquí ¿quienes lo tienen como medio de pago?
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Bonita historia.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (21 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bonita historia.



jajajajaj buena imagen

Por cierto, hay ya 270k transacciones en espera, buena fluidez


----------



## Edu.R (21 Dic 2017)

Nunca había metido a nadie en el ignore tras solo 3 posts en el foro.

Ni creo que vuelva a suceder.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Muy sencillo.
> 
> Para utilizar de forma segura y fiable los canales de pago de la lightning network hacía falta solventar el inconveniente de la maleabilidad en las transacciones y eso se solucionó mediante el SegWit.
> 
> ...



Ni falta q nos hace. Lo mismo q sw. De todas maneras eso es falso y para eesolver la maleabilidad no hace falta sw.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 15:39 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes
> Pompero
> Fecha de Ingreso: *20-diciembre-2017*
> Mensajes: *1*
> ...



Algunos os pensaís q el resto tenemos mentalidad de quinceañero como vosotros para andar con cuentas falsas y todas esas chorradas.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (21 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nunca había metido a nadie en el ignore tras solo 3 posts en el foro.
> 
> Ni creo que vuelva a suceder.



Tampoco nadie creía que el bitcoin cash fuera a valer un duro y a día de hoy todos los que se metieron con los que lo defendían andan ocultos como cual perra en su escondrijo.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

Twitter
Un tío preguntando cuando saldrá ln y un desarrollador dice cuando este lista, no puede precisar más.
Apuesto a que las comisiones llegan a 500$ antes de q pase. Los 500 serán a primeros de 2019 si llega allí btc, q está por ver.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (21 Dic 2017)

Los que invirtieron en el bitcoin por puro dogma lo pagarán, puesto que invertir con emociones es de simios. Al carro hay que montarse cuando merece la pena, es como quedarte con el primer smartphone que sacaron, quien se quede con la crypto más primitiva será el parguela de turno.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Dic 2017)

De verdad, esto es lamentable al cubo. :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Los que invirtieron en el bitcoin por puro dogma lo pagarán, puesto que invertir con emociones es de simios. Al carro hay que montarse cuando merece la pena, es como quedarte con el primer smartphone que sacaron, quien se quede con la crypto más primitiva será el parguela de turno.



Es q este hilo está petado de simios, lo puedes comprobar facilmente. Yo estoy seguro q estos hijos de puta venderan sus btc por bch con nocturnidad y no dirán nada.
Los q me habeís hecho caso a mi habeís triunfado como yo, los q le haceís caso a estos tarados, os deseo suerte y q os venga el entendimiento sino vaís a palmar.
Btc está condenado. Ya veremos cuando le dan el matarile.


----------



## asilei (21 Dic 2017)

Hasta aqui, el nuevo y tixel al ignore. Para informacion de mala fe ya tengo los mas-mierda.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (21 Dic 2017)

se sabe algo de Coinbase?
no veo que haya podido restablecer el trading en BCH

hoy veo que tanto BTC como BCH caen, un 5% y 10% respectivamente

hoy la que lo peta es Ripple... claro justo solté ayer unos pocos y hay que tocar los cojones jaja


----------



## pepeluilli (21 Dic 2017)

Ay mi madre, este foro es el desgüeve )))

Qué nivel de trols :XX::XX:


----------



## asilei (21 Dic 2017)

Estamos en guerra, los quintacolumnistas al ignore.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (21 Dic 2017)

venga, y no os peguéis, que hay mercado para todos

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 16:06 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Estamos en guerra, los quintacolumnistas al ignore.



a mi me vas a ignorar??

pregunto, e::

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 16:08 ----------

es lo que os decía el otro día, hay tanta crispación en el hilo que da un poco respeto participar

cualquiera de cualquier bando te empieza a tirar trastos a la cabeza... 

un poco de relax, hombre


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> jajajajaj buena imagen
> 
> Por cierto, hay ya 270k transacciones en espera, buena fluidez




270k transacciones en espera... menos mal que no lo usa nadie :XX::XX:


----------



## asilei (21 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> venga, y no os peguéis, que hay mercado para todos
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 16:06 ----------
> 
> ...



No es por mercado, ni por defender una estrategia u otra. Es por cansinos de insistir una y otra vez con los mismos temas que se han debatido ya 50.000 veces en este foro. Paso del dia de la marmota 

A ti que vas a olfato y me parece respetable, te quería preguntar si echaste un ojo al post sobre la táctica pinball



> Para entender mejor lo que está pasando, recomiendo consultar las conversiones de todas las criptos en BTC, no en USD
> Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Si vemos el mapa de criptos en conversión BTC vemos claramente el juego y las criptos que tienen potencial de subida. Esta es la estrategia que están siguiendo. Es como jugar al pinball de pequeños, metías la bola y empezabas a darle a todos los gadgets que había hasta que se te colaba.
> ...


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> se sabe algo de Coinbase?
> no veo que haya podido restablecer el trading en BCH




No hace falta ser un lince para saber lo que va a pasar cuando lo restablezcan y muchos usuarios se encuentren con moneditas de esas en sus cuentas.

Por si no lo sabes, los que tenian BTC en su cuenta de Coinbase el 1 de agosto no recibieron sus BCH hasta ahora.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (21 Dic 2017)

en el juego del pinball, de momento desde que actúo en diciembre voy creciendo la bolita de BTC

también es cierto que la anterior vez hice caja y me construí mi cartera de acciones, que conservo, además de algunos gastitos, por supuesto
pero fue una cagada gorda, la verdad, porque ahí la bolita del BTC disminuyó drásticamente (con acciones USA, y eso que me ha ido bien)


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> A mi me llama la atención que la propuesta al G20 parece partir del gobierno francés, cuando su líder, salió sonriente en fotos con lo que parecía un 'trezor'.
> 
> O alguien ha dicho a los franceses que saquen ellos el tema.
> ienso:
> ...



En realidad era un ledger

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (21 Dic 2017)

Ripple ya se que no es descentralizada, ni justa, ni ONGera, ni nada de eso

pero yo la veo con proyección, mas que nada porque el sistema financiero va detrás de esa monedita

yo creo que meter pasta en Ripple es como meter pasta en VISA en 1975
una empresa privada, y todo eso, nada descentralizado, nada de buenismo, hijoputismo a tope, pero... creo que tiene sentido

veremos


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Burbuja War


----------



## bmbnct (21 Dic 2017)

Tixel ha sufrido un fork con menos hash que el primero. Este nuevo fork es similar pero con múltiples bugs y bloques que fuman petabytes. Es esperable que ante el poco apoyo que tenia el primero, un nodo llamado Keinur y algún otro despistado, este corra la misma suerte que segwi2x. No obstante no se descartan nuevos forks, y ya se pueden adivinar los nombres:
- Malayerba (el berdadero bitcoin)
- plomoderretido (el berdadero de berdad)
- ...

Firmado. CNBC

Nota importante: Estos nuevos forks saldrán en Coinbase desde una hora antes de que se anuncien.


----------



## tastas (21 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nunca había metido a nadie en el ignore tras solo 3 posts en el foro.
> 
> Ni creo que vuelva a suceder.



Me bastaron 2.

Taptap

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 16:58 ----------




Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Ripple ya se que no es descentralizada, ni justa, ni ONGera, ni nada de eso
> 
> pero yo la veo con proyección, mas que nada porque el sistema financiero va detrás de esa monedita
> 
> ...



Invertir en visa en 1975 no es lo mismo que invertir en visa en 2017.
Ripple no aporta nada. Scam preminada y centralizada.
Si de verdad piensas que ripple puede aportar algo es que no has entendido bien de qué va Bitcoin.

Taptap


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (21 Dic 2017)

no pasa nada hombre
si no lo he entendido bien, pues ya me daré la hostia

ya os iré contando

suerteeeeee

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 17:06 ----------

el problema de esos planteamientos, tastas, es que al final propones un monopolio

y se supone que btc y blockchain debe abrir un poco las mentes y las opciones


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (21 Dic 2017)

Buah como van los palmeros que entraron en 19000, el bitcoin de cabeza, pero bueno es algo normal dentro de sus propiedades intrínsecas, te puede subir 1000% como te puede caer 80% (como ya hizo tres veces en su historia). Los que vendimos en su momento tenemos la oportunidad de comprar barato, barato.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (21 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pero eso no son acciones, son tokens. Tú no te puedes aprovechar de ese hijoputismo debido precisamente a que tú no eres accionista de nada, tienes unas chapitas. El hijoputismo ya lo aplican contigo, otra cosa sería que tú dijeses que quieres invertir en una empresa como accionista, entonces sí tus intereses estarían alineados con los de los hijoputas.
> 
> Lo realmente importante es que el token sea el núcleo de algún tipo de actividad, y esté al margen de chanchullos de los creadores o de los que lo quieren utilizar.



el tema es que Ripple como empresa tampoco cotiza, con lo cual la información financiera es la que te dijo aquel, la que les sale de los cojones

si ya manipulan cotizando en bolsa con controles de la hostia, pues imagínate sin cotizar en USA que son gente seria

pues eso, que te ladronearán seguro también

con los tokens de los cojones pues si pesco algo bien, que creo que sí porque al menos ya he recuperado lo invertido, y si no pesco nada más, pues oye, bendito tiempo que hay que pasar de alguna manera


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Dic 2017)

¿Qué diferencia de poder puede haber entre los dos o tres únicos mineros de un bitcoin de bloques gigantinmensos y los HUBs grandes de la Lighting Network?

¿son dos tipos de centralización diferentes?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (21 Dic 2017)

la verdad es que hay muchos hijosdeputa haciéndose de oro... mirad estos, por ejemplo

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/21/lon...-adds-blockchain-to-name-and-stock-soars.html

$24 million iced tea company says it's pivoting to the blockchain, and its stock jumps more than 200%
Farmingdale, New York-based beverage maker Long Island Iced Tea says it's changing its name to "Long Blockchain Corp" as it shifts its focus to investing in the technology behind bitcoin.
Shares soar 200 percent, although the company says it's only in "preliminary stages" of evaluating potential business opportunities in blockchain.
The company said it's still going to make iced tea and other juice beverages. As of Wednesday, it had a market value of just $23.8 million.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Dic 2017)

Te echo de menos y tal...






Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (21 Dic 2017)

Electrum con Segwit

https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@mooncryption/electrum-3-0-with-segwit-support-released


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Dic 2017)

Traduzco de aquí:
Day 2: I will repost this guide daily until available solutions like Segwit & order batching are adopted, the mempool is empty once again, and transaction fees are low. You can help. Take action today : Bitcoin

Subhan Nadeem ha dicho que:



> Si cada transacción en la red Bitcoin fuese hoy una transacción SegWit, los bloques podrían contener hasta 8,000 transacciones y las 138,000 transacciones no confirmadas pendientes desaparecerían instantáneamente. Las comisiones serían casi inexistentes de nuevo.



Animemos a las casas de cambio y las billeteras a implementar rápidamente Segwit para todos tan pronto como puedan. ¡Hagamos que ocurra!


----------



## Juan Palomo (21 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> la verdad es que hay muchos hijosdeputa haciéndose de oro... mirad estos, por ejemplo
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/21/lon...-adds-blockchain-to-name-and-stock-soars.html
> 
> ...




Joder, les he mirado en Yahoo finance y venden té, limonada y jugo de aloe vera por la zona de New York.
Tienen 19 empleados y el año pasado vendieron 4 millones y perdieron 10 millones, unos figuras. Ahora ya son ricos.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (21 Dic 2017)

Imaginaos que os llama un amigo diciendo que ha encontrado un wallet.dat con mas de 1.000.000€ en BTC y dice que no sabe que hacer... que le decis?

Dice que los habia minado entre 2010-2013, asi que no tendria que preocuparse ya que no consta su nombre en ningun exchange, pero claro, le he dicho que a partir de 600.000€ sin declarar es delito, ahora anda bastante nervioso por eso. Ademas, en teoria deberia haber estado de alta en autonomo, ya que sacaba beneficios mensuales.

Tambien hizo algo de trading, tiene Monero, que es anonima, y perdio el historial de trading pues el exchange que usaba para hacer trading desaparecio. Por ejemplo, metio 5 BTC en Monero antes de que explotara en precio, gano 45 BTC, devolvio los 50 BTC a su wallet.dat. Ahora esos 50 BTC, la transaccion de origen es de un exchange desaparecido, asi que no puede probar bien su procedencia, tambien anda preocupado por eso, ya que si a hacienda no le gusta algo de tus explicaciones (aunque estes diciendo la verdad, en este caso un exchange desaparecio y no se puede probar bien el origen de los fondos, ya que no podrias logearte en el exchange para demostrarlo), se quedaria con tu dinero, y bueno a partir de 600.000€ hay penas de carcel creo. 

Que le recomendariais en esa situacion?

Por cierto, que creeis que habra hecho bitcoñero con sus millones? por que la ultima vez que mire su direccion, ya pasaba el millon, y creo que fue antes de los 10.000€, por lo tanto ya son mas de esos 600.000€ que dan problemas en cuanto a hacienda, y sin pasar por hacienda no puedes comprar nada relevante como una propiedad.. entonces?


----------



## tastas (21 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> el problema de esos planteamientos, tastas, es que al final propones un monopolio
> 
> y se supone que btc y blockchain debe abrir un poco las mentes y las opciones



Monopolio es cuando alguien aprovecha su dominio en el mercado para expulsar a la competencia. Normalmente tal cosa solo pasa bajo coacción y lo de coaccionar se le da muy bien al estado.
Bitcoin está muy lejos de algo parecido a un monopolio. Muchos sí pensamos que será la moneda dominante. Otros directamente que será el lenguaje, el protocolo que comunique muy diferentes proyectos.
Yo con que no traigas aquí la shitcoin (ripple no siquiera la llamaría criptomoneda) de turno porque hoy ha subido me conformo. Para eso el hilo de alta (si es que no hay uno de ripple).

Taptap

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 19:16 ----------




Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Imaginaos que os llama un amigo diciendo que ha encontrado un wallet.dat con mas de 1.000.000€ en BTC y dice que no sabe que hacer... que le decis?
> 
> Dice que los habia minado entre 2010-2013, asi que no tendria que preocuparse ya que no consta su nombre en ningun exchange, pero claro, le he dicho que a partir de 600.000€ sin declarar es delito, ahora anda bastante nervioso por eso. Ademas, en teoria deberia haber estado de alta en autonomo, ya que sacaba beneficios mensuales.
> 
> ...



Bendito problema tiene tu amigo. Yo tampoco cambiaría tanto mi estilo de vida como para hacer compras muy grandes. Además tiene el beneficio de tener btc fresquitos con lo que hoy es casi imposible que alguien le identifique ya que estos btc no han pasado por ningún punto crítico (exchanges y procesadores de pago)
Si tanto me preocupara poder pasarlos a fiat o comprar algo emigrar sería opción, no sin antes pasar por alguien que entienda.
En 2018 pasan 5 años y posibles delitos fiscales que pudiera estar haciendo tu amigo entiendo que prescriben.

Taptap


----------



## tolomeo (21 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Buah como van los palmeros que entraron en 19000, el bitcoin de cabeza, pero bueno es algo normal dentro de sus propiedades intrínsecas, te puede subir 1000% como te puede caer 80% (como ya hizo tres veces en su historia). Los que vendimos en su momento tenemos la oportunidad de comprar barato, barato.



Van exactamente igual que los zoquetes del BCH. 

Con una diferencia, como bien dices, Bitcoin ha demostrado antes que cae y luego sube más alto, a bch le queda eso por demostrar.

---
Aunque cayese a niveles de 12000$ seguiría en tendencia alcista.


----------



## Divad (21 Dic 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Imaginaos que os llama un amigo diciendo que ha encontrado un wallet.dat con mas de 1.000.000€ en BTC y dice que no sabe que hacer... que le decis?
> 
> Dice que los habia minado entre 2010-2013, asi que no tendria que preocuparse ya que no consta su nombre en ningun exchange, pero claro, le he dicho que a partir de 600.000€ sin declarar es delito, ahora anda bastante nervioso por eso. Ademas, en teoria deberia haber estado de alta en autonomo, ya que sacaba beneficios mensuales.
> 
> ...



Que se espabile en cambiarlos por ETH antes de que se quede sin nada.

43.6 % :Aplauso:
+200k TX sin confirmar pagando burradas para salir de la ratonera.

Olvídate de hacienda, el nuevo sistema ha sido creado para abolir la deuda global que han creado...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (21 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Bendito problema tiene tu amigo. Yo tampoco cambiaría tanto mi estilo de vida como para hacer compras muy grandes. Además tiene el beneficio de tener btc fresquitos con lo que hoy es casi imposible que alguien le identifique ya que estos btc no han pasado por ningún punto crítico (exchanges y procesadores de pago)
> Si tanto me preocupara poder pasarlos a fiat o comprar algo emigrar sería opción, no sin antes pasar por alguien que entienda.
> En 2018 pasan 5 años y posibles delitos fiscales que pudiera estar haciendo tu amigo entiendo que prescriben.
> 
> Taptap



Eso es lo que le he comentado. Por una parte, esta en una situacion envidiable: tiene BTC que realmente son lo que BTC son: dinero soberano, que no tiene por que rendirle cuentas a nadie para existir y moverse.

Lo que no es tan envidiable: No te salvas del confiscador si quieres hacer una compra seria. El vive de alquiler, asi que tener una propiedad es casi de sentido comun el hacer esa inversion. El problema: Esa cantidad consituye delito, y no tengo claro el tema de que es lo que prescribe exactamente.

Unos dicen que 4 años, tu has mencionado 5, yo recuerdo leer hasta 10 años dependiendo segun que cantidades se posean. Tambien he leido a algunos decir que los delitos fiscales nunca prescriben, incluso se agravan con el tiempo.

No le gustaria emigrar, como en la mayoria de casos, tiene su vida ya formada aqui, hay que contar tambien lo que se pierde al emigrar. Ademas, dudo que sea tan facil como meter coger tus BTC y instalarte en Andorra sin repercusion alguna.

Teniendo esa informacion, que consejos le dariais? sobretodo en cuanto si prescribe cualquier problema a los 5 años o no. Si dice que los ultimos ingresos son de 2013, como bien dices el año que viene podria vender una parte (no quiere vender todo) para comprar propiedad y quitarse el alquiler de encima. Pero no sabemos bien de que estamos hablando. Prescribe el que? se pasaria a pagar el 45% habitual de IRPF para cantidades mayores a 60.000€ sin las tasas de autonomo mas el recargo del 20% de esas tasas por no presentarlas en su dia? que explicaciones pedirian del origen de los fondos despues de esa supuesta prescripcion? (por que por muchos años que pasen, por ejemplo los 50 BTC retirados de un exchange muerto, nunca podrian demostrarse al 100%). No lo veo tan claro. Hacienda y crypto no casan nada bien. En teoria hay que reportar absolutamente todo y es un caos. Imaginad tener que reportar transacciones de satoshis realizadas en exchanges que ya ni existen, y luego estas pruebas, seran interpretadas y si no les parecen convincentes, te quitarian el dinero y a saber que otras consecuencias a nivel penal. Mucha gente aqui no es conciente de eso.

Creo que se deberia verter mas tiempo en este hilo hablando de estos temas, mas que hablar de shitcoins. Y en general por internet, nadie tiene idea. He pensado en decirle que contacte con un asesor, pero claro, que sabe un asesor de bitcoin? seria perder el tiempo y el dinero la verdad, cuando ni hacienda tiene claro como va el tema, lo unico que esta claro es que a la minima que algo no les convenza, estas arriesgando tus BTC en sus manos, y quiza tu libertad. Cuidado pues.


----------



## asilei (21 Dic 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia de poder puede haber entre los dos o tres únicos mineros de un bitcoin de bloques gigantinmensos y los HUBs grandes de la Lighting Network?
> 
> ¿son dos tipos de centralización diferentes?



Muy importante esta pregunta. 

Primero, clarifiquemos conceptos en cuanto a mineros y centralización: 
- *Los mineros* generan los bloques compitiendo entre ellos por la recompensa y el fee de transacciones.
- *Los nodos* (full nodes) almacenan la cadena de bloques, reciben los bloques de los mineros y los añaden a la cadena una vez validados. Cuando un nodo valida un bloque se llama una confirmación. Los nodos no tienen recompensa solo contribuyen a proteger la red, por lo tanto si vas a montar un negocio con BTC te conviene tener tu propio full node y que no te cueste una pasta en storage o ancho de banda. Cuanto mas nodos mas seguridad. Full node - Bitcoin Wiki

Por lo tanto lo que determina la seguridad de la red es el número de nodos, cuando mas compleja sea la cadena con nodos gigantescos, teóricamente menos candidatos a sostener un full node habrá disponibles. Y la red será menos segura, aunque ya te aviso que contra toda evidencia, este es un punto de gran controversia por aquí.

¿Cuantos nodos hay en BTC y cuantos en BCH? No se puede saber con exactitud puesto que no existe ningún registro oficial, pero aqui puedes ver la comparativa estimada

Bitcoin nodes (62144 BTC nodes)
Bitcoin Cash nodes (0 BCH nodes)

Era coña, supongo que el de BCH no está operativo. Solo he encontrado una referencia en reddit que estima en 2.000 los nodos BCH. Pero seguro que habrá un alud de voluntarios que te dará información más fiable.
How many BCH nodes are there? : Bitcoincash

Segundo tema, los HUB grandes de LN. Puede pasar, estoy seguro que será un gran incentivo para las compañias de comercio al consumo el tener su propio HUB de LN y grandes corporaciones podrán ser HUBs de LN importantes. Ahora bien, a priori la barrera de entrada para que cuialquiera se pueda montar su HUB será muy baja. Cosa que ahora no pasa, puesto que pasarelas de pago en FIAT se cuentan con los dedos de la mano.

(edito, para que conste en acta, he encontrado un enlace de nodos BCH Coin Dance | Bitcoin Cash Nodes Summary 1500 nodos)


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Buah como van los palmeros que entraron en 19000, el bitcoin de cabeza, pero bueno es algo normal dentro de sus propiedades intrínsecas, te puede subir 1000% como te puede caer 80% (como ya hizo tres veces en su historia). Los que vendimos en su momento tenemos la oportunidad de comprar barato, barato.



Lo mejor es que te olvides de btc. Ya comprarás cualquiera de las 100 coins más interesantes.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 19:59 ----------




Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Imaginaos que os llama un amigo diciendo que ha encontrado un wallet.dat con mas de 1.000.000€ en BTC y dice que no sabe que hacer... que le decis?
> 
> Dice que los habia minado entre 2010-2013, asi que no tendria que preocuparse ya que no consta su nombre en ningun exchange, pero claro, le he dicho que a partir de 600.000€ sin declarar es delito, ahora anda bastante nervioso por eso. Ademas, en teoria deberia haber estado de alta en autonomo, ya que sacaba beneficios mensuales.
> 
> ...



Pues que tiene un número grande en una hoja de calculo, pero solo puede ir gastando 1000 pavos de aquí, 3000 de allá, etc. Lo mismo que otros en este hilo.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (21 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Era coña, supongo que el de BCH no está operativo. Solo he encontrado una referencia en reddit que estima en 2.000 los nodos BCH. Pero seguro que habrá un alud de voluntarios que te dará información más fiable.
> How many BCH nodes are there? : Bitcoincash




Los nodos de BCH pertenecen la mayoria a las mismas partes. Son gente con dinero que esta contratando miles de servers en Amazon. 1000 nodos contratados por alguien con dinero en Amazon y un 1 nodo son lo mismo. Lo que interesa es el efecto red verdadero donde partes sin relacion corren nodos para crear diferentes puntos de fallo. A medida que aumentas el tamaño de bloque a cantidades absurdas estas garantizando que esto no pase.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Eso es lo que le he comentado. Por una parte, esta en una situacion envidiable: tiene BTC que realmente son lo que BTC son: dinero soberano, que no tiene por que rendirle cuentas a nadie para existir y moverse.
> 
> Lo que no es tan envidiable: No te salvas del confiscador si quieres hacer una compra seria. El vive de alquiler, asi que tener una propiedad es casi de sentido comun el hacer esa inversion. El problema: Esa cantidad consituye delito, y no tengo claro el tema de que es lo que prescribe exactamente.
> 
> ...



No se que planteamiento tiene tú amigo, el mío siempre fue que los euros pasados a bitcoins jamás volveran a ser euros. Y salvo algunos miles q saque, es lo que hago y lo que quiero hacer.
Realmente me la suda bastante acabar con millones de euros. Eso no cambia nada si ya tenias una situación cómoda, salvo para hacer el gilopollas. 
Y a mí lo de tener un barquito, un cochazo y esas cosas me dan un placer muy limitado. Se de sobras que la vida no va por ahí y la plenitud es casi antagónica con el dinero.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 20:11 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Muy importante esta pregunta.
> 
> Primero, clarifiquemos conceptos en cuanto a mineros y centralización:
> - *Los mineros* generan los bloques compitiendo entre ellos por la recompensa y el fee de transacciones.
> ...



Los nodos no mineros no valen para nada casi, y en muchos casos era mejor no tener algunos. El tema de bitcoin es que la rapidez la marca el nodo más lento, porque se tiene que retransmitir a todos. Muchos ya dicen que tener un nodo en una rpi es contraproducente.
Por ejemplo sale más barato almacenar un año de bloques de 8Mb de bch que pagar una puta comisión de btc. Y despues hablan de centralización.


----------



## barborico (21 Dic 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Por cierto, que creeis que habra hecho bitcoñero con sus millones? por que la ultima vez que mire su direccion, ya pasaba el millon, y creo que fue antes de los 10.000€, por lo tanto ya son mas de esos 600.000€ que dan problemas en cuanto a hacienda, y sin pasar por hacienda no puedes comprar nada relevante como una propiedad.. entonces?



Bitcoñero sigue hodleando: BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Bitcoñero sigue hodleando: BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer



Que otra cosa puede hacer con btc si no vale para otra cosa que hodlear.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 20:18 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Burbuja War



La guerra de bitcoin no es por el tamaño de bloque es sobre libertad o autoritarismo. Los de btc son unos pusilamines q está claro que les mola que le meen en la cara y no saben ni atarse los zapatos ellos solitos.
Pagarán, vaya que si lo haran.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 20:25 ----------

Los bloques de cash ya son más grandes que los de core. Dentro de nada se pasará por el culo las tx de btc y btc estará un poco más cerca de tener su verdadero valor, 0.
No hace falta ser einstein para ver que es evidente.
Cuando suban a 32 Mb en Mayo por defecto y ya pongan el limite dictado por los mineros, se pondrá en los tps de paypal y bch se convertirá en lo que tenía que haber sido btc y lo suplantará.
Ya digo q no hace falta ser un coco para ver lo evidente, lo que tendría en frente sería una cadena con más de 300.000 tx atascadas, fees de 30$ y esperar hasta mañana para confirmar. O sea no hay ninguna competencia por ese lado

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 20:38 ----------

Va a ser un descojone este hilo con sus patetico personajes esperando que salga ln mientras sus btc valen cada día menos y ln ni sale ni se la espera.
Insisto en que no hace falta ni información privilegiada ni nada para saber que eso va a ser lo que pase. Solo 2 dedos de frente que está claro que en este hilo pococ teenmos.
Otros personajes de risa de este hilo son los que esperaban 50k, que por cierto ya dije yo que ni de coña y así va a pasar. 
No me extrañaría ver a btc a 3k en Enero.


----------



## barborico (21 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Que otra cosa puede hacer con btc si no vale para otra cosa que hodlear.



Hasta trolleando mientes, también sirve para hacerte hablar a ti, monger

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 20:43 ----------




tixel dijo:


> No me extrañaría ver a btc a 3k en Enero.



Ojala, y además que bch no baje. Que quiero cambiar 1 a 1.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Hasta trolleando mientes, también sirve para hacerte hablar a ti, monger
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 20:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay que ser muy gilipollas para conseguir salir de la trampa de btc para volverse a meter. Pero de la gente de este hilo me espero cualquier gilipollez. O sea que ya das por hecho que bch va a valer lo mismo q btc. Es lo único valido que has dicho, y ya es raro q digas algo que valga la pena leer.
Por cierto si lo haces no olvides adelantarte al menos un día a la fecha de compra y vete soltando mínimo 30$. Y para salir la misma ostia, mientras se pueda salir.
Tampoco hace falta ser muy listo para ver que un día será imposible hacerlo, va todo, todo en esa dirección, ya os enterareís cuando os de en los morros.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Hasta trolleando mientes, también sirve para hacerte hablar a ti, monger
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 20:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Recordad que el troll a sueldo de Tixel no tiene ningún Bitcoin. Dijo que los cambio todos por Bcash. El día que se destape la estafa de Bcash o los dev de Unlimited (que son los devs de Bcash ) dejen el codigo cómo un queso de gruyere lleno de bugs, la fiesta de owneds que vamos a montar va a ser antologica. Espero que Tixel este aun aquí para dar la cara.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

Hasta los de ln saben que el tamaño de bloque deberia ser 133Mb para dar servicio global.
Even the LN's own developers say the block size limit must be raised to 133mb to scale to the entire planet : btc
Los únicos que no lo saben son los retarders de este foro.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 20:57 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Recordad que el troll a sueldo de Tixel no tiene ningún Bitcoin. Dijo que los cambio todos por Bcash. El día que se destape la estafa de Bcash o los dev de Unlimited (que son los devs de Bcash ) dejen el codigo cómo un queso de gruyere lleno de bugs, la fiesta de owneds que vamos a montar va a ser antologica. Espero que Tixel este aun aquí para dar la cara.



Tu preocupate de pagar las fees y que no te quedes con tus btc en una cadena muerta. Dev de unlimited? Otro que no tienen puta idea de que en cash hay no uno sino 6 equipos de desarrollo.
Estoy acojonado esperando que pasen todas las putas chorradas que pones.:XX:
Yo voy a estar aquí para dar la cara, como no si de ahora en adelante en este hilo me voy a descojonar día si, día tambien como ya llevo unos meses y eso que btc estaba en modo to the moon. En cuanto se ponga to the guano, vaya que si me reire.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Aquí el maestro de ceremonias


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aquí el maestro de ceremonias



Un tio con dos cojones que no le tiembla el pulso para pasarse al gobierno gringo por el forro y tener iniciativa para hacer explosivos o lo que sea diga el gobierno lo que diga. En el más puro espiritu anarco capitalista, que supongo que en este foro no se tieneputa idea de lo que es.
Renuncio a su nacionalidad y los yankis miran pa él.
Esto es lo que hace falta en bitcoin no nerds que lo único que saben es picar código. Eso lo hace cualquiera, tener cojones e iniciativa no.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 21:11 ----------

Otro más para la peña. El fundador de ltc vende todos sus ltc y compra bch. Hay que ponerse al día.
Que si me voy a pasar por aquí. No lo dudeis, tiene pinta que los siguientes meses van a ser de autentico descojone viendo a los poseedores de btc con los nervios de punta día si día también con todas sus paridas de comisiones, mempool y demás mierda.
No le queda mucho a btc. A ver a cuanto acaba el año pero en ath se lo veo jodido. Ya nadie habla de 50k:XX:


----------



## bavech (21 Dic 2017)

pero que casualidad que el tío de LTC Charlie Lee vendiera todos sus monedillas justo antes de este bajón..


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

Y dentro de nada otro ath. El de dominancia que va disparado para el 40% para btc. En unos meses btc no será ni el 20% del marketcap.
Hay que estar ciego para no ver lo que está pasando.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 21:30 ----------




bavech dijo:


> pero que casualidad que el tío de LTC Charlie Lee vendiera todos sus monedillas justo antes de este bajón..



De casualidad nada, vendió en ath y compro justo antes del pump de bch. Seguro sabía algo.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> - *Los nodos* (full nodes) almacenan la cadena de bloques, reciben los bloques de los mineros y los añaden a la cadena una vez validados. Cuando un nodo valida un bloque se llama una confirmación. Los nodos no tienen recompensa solo contribuyen a proteger la red, por lo tanto si vas a montar un negocio con BTC te conviene tener tu propio full node y que no te cueste una pasta en storage o ancho de banda. Cuanto mas nodos mas seguridad. Full node - Bitcoin Wiki




Aqui tengo que corregirte. 

Una confirmacion no es lo que dices. Una confirmacion [de una transaccion] es el numero de bloques que hay en la cadena por encima del bloque que incluye esa transaccion. Cada bloque añadido (confirmacion) incrementa exponencialmente el coste de revertir dicha transaccion.


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Dic 2017)

Crypterium â€” Criptobanca para criptopersonas

Crypterium es un criptobanco sin contacto para todo público
Pagos con criptodivisa o tokens en 42 millones 
de tiendas de todo el mundo
Sin necesidad de hacer cambios de divisas. Pagos instantáneos 
internacionales en dinero fiduciario o criptodivisas
Posibilidad de emitir una tarjeta virtual 
American Express, VISA, MasterCard, Union Pay
Integración con billeteras o servicios de pago de terceros 
(PayPal, Gyft, WeChat, Alipay, PayTM)
Programas de fidelidad y reembolsos por cada transacción, 
mayores reembolsos para propietarios de tokens
Préstamos instantáneos y línea de crédito multidivisa
Énfasis en pagos sin contacto – mecánicas – ApplePay, SamsungPay, AndroidPay, QR code y muchas otras


----------



## silverwindow (21 Dic 2017)

Bueno al verdad es que bch se ha chupado la bajada de btc, asi que de momento ,mierda para todos.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Crypterium â€” Criptobanca para criptopersonas
> 
> Crypterium es un criptobanco sin contacto para todo público
> Pagos con criptodivisa o tokens en 42 millones
> ...



Ya te has pasado a cash o sigues perdiendo el tiempo con btc?


----------



## bmbnct (21 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bueno al verdad es que bch se ha chupado la bajada de btc, asi que de momento ,mierda para todos.



Las ballenas que estaban dentro de Bcash ya habran vendido los suyos y cuando abran Coinbase llegará el turno de todos los demás; ahora no se como están las ventas pero ayer el ratio estaba en 15:1.


----------



## tixel (21 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Las ballenas que estaban dentro de Bcash ya habran vendido los suyos y cuando abran Coinbase llegará el turno de todos los demás; ahora no se como están las ventas pero ayer el ratio estaba en 15:1.



Otro crack, camino de acabar debajo de un puente.
Mira que no tengo puesto de veces la ballena que lleva acumulando desde hace 2 meses y que justo ahora a aumentado el ritmo, pero segun el crack se están deshaciendo de ellos.
Vuestras estimaciones tienen el mismo valor del resto de lo que hablaís y lo mismo que vale btc, 0.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin cayendo un 6,96% y Bcash un 17.06% 

Cuando abran Coinbase va a ser una fiesta. Han estado espabilados en no poner el par contra Bitcoin porque se iba a poner Bitcoin en modo cohete.






Edito: Coinbase ha abierto la compra venta de Bcash hace 50 min pero por un máximo de 1800€. Menudo cuello de botella tienen montado.


----------



## Geldschrank (21 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bueno al verdad es que bch se ha chupado la bajada de btc, asi que de momento ,mierda para todos.



Cierto, he estado mirando y no parece que la pasta esté yendo a ninguna otra crypto, así que está saliendo a fiat, parecer ser.

Habrá que pasa con cash cuando bitcoin se recupere.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (21 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se que planteamiento tiene tú amigo, el mío siempre fue que los euros pasados a bitcoins jamás volveran a ser euros. Y salvo algunos miles q saque, es lo que hago y lo que quiero hacer.
> Realmente me la suda bastante acabar con millones de euros. Eso no cambia nada si ya tenias una situación cómoda, salvo para hacer el gilopollas.
> Y a mí lo de tener un barquito, un cochazo y esas cosas me dan un placer muy limitado. Se de sobras que la vida no va por ahí y la plenitud es casi antagónica con el dinero.



Como ya he dicho, mi amigo vive de alquiler, no tiene propiedades a su nombre, no es cuestion de barquitos y cochazos, asi que teniendo mas de un millon en crypto, es ridiculo no diversificar comprando una propiedad. El problema es el que relato en el post: pasarlo a € para poder comprar vivienda sin meterse en lios, incluso cuando el origen de los BTC es licitos. No hay por que resignarse y pensar que solo vas a poder sacar 100€ mensuales, seria absurdo.

Lo de escalar con bloques enormes (ya veo que BCH quieren 32 dentro de poco) es un desastre anunciado. Cuando empiezen las operaciones de ataque de spameo en la red BCH (y llegaran) veremos como la blockchain se hace inviable de bajar. No se si has intentando bajar la blockchain de ETH.. pues lo mismo. El disco duro empieza a bailar cuando intenta validar secciones en la blockchain donde hubo cantidades insanas de spameo, asi que nunca acabas de bajarla. Veremos situaciones similares en BCH, y si no al tiempo.


----------



## Geldschrank (21 Dic 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Lo de escalar con bloques enormes (ya veo que BCH quieren 32 dentro de poco) es un desastre anunciado. Cuando empiezen las operaciones de ataque de spameo en la red BCH (y llegaran) veremos como la blockchain se hace inviable de bajar. No se si has intentando bajar la blockchain de ETH.. pues lo mismo. El disco duro empieza a bailar cuando intenta validar secciones en la blockchain donde hubo cantidades insanas de spameo, asi que nunca acabas de bajarla. Veremos situaciones similares en BCH, y si no al tiempo.



Estoy deseando verlo, lo que no sé es como no ha empezado aún.


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Muy importante esta pregunta.
> 
> Primero, clarifiquemos conceptos en cuanto a mineros y centralización:
> - *Los mineros* generan los bloques compitiendo entre ellos por la recompensa y el fee de transacciones.
> ...



Eso lo entiendo. Mi duda iba más a lo que has comentado al final, la barrera de entrada de hecho, la inversión económica. 

Me resulta evidente que los nodos completos y los mineros deben ser muy capital intensivos con los bloques grandes si se prentende escalar a base de aumentar el tamaño de los bloques. Los bloques de 8MB o 32MB son sólo el principio del camino, si se sigue escalando de esa forma es irremediable acabar gestionando bloques de varios terabytes cada 10 minutos. Para eso hace falta un hardware muy potente, demasiado para una red que se aspire a ser descentralizada. 

Pero no sé qué capital haría falta para montar los HUBs más competitivos, porque entiendo que hay (habrá) un incentivo para que los HUBs sean lo más grandes posibles porque al tener a más gente con canales de pagos abiertos los pasos para pagar a cualquiera serán menores (menos costes) y la economía de escala también jugará a favor de cuanto más grande, mejor relación coste/beneficio. Así que entiendo que se terminará con un hardware considerable. Otra vez capital intensivo.

Entiendo que, al estar en otra capa, es mejor la opción de los HUBs porque siempre se podrá optar por usar otra ruta de canales de pago, aunque salga más caro.

Pero, la verdad, salvando las distancias, se me vienen a la mente _1984_(Bcash) y _Un mundo feliz_(LN).

¿Cómo se podría evitar una concentración excesiva en los HUBs?
¿es un riesgo real una concentración excesiva en la LN?


----------



## Claudius (21 Dic 2017)

asilei dijo:


> - *Los nodos* (full nodes) almacenan la cadena de bloques, reciben los bloques de los mineros y los añaden a la cadena una vez validados. Cuando un nodo valida un bloque se llama una confirmación. Los nodos no tienen recompensa solo contribuyen a proteger la red, *por lo tanto si vas a montar un negocio con BTC te conviene tener tu propio full node y que no te cueste una pasta en storage o ancho de banda.* Cuanto mas nodos mas seguridad. Full node - Bitcoin Wiki
> 
> Por lo tanto lo que determina la seguridad de la red es el número de nodos, cuando mas compleja sea la cadena con nodos gigantescos, teóricamente menos candidatos a sostener un full node habrá disponibles. Y la red será menos segura, aunque ya te aviso que contra toda evidencia, este es un punto de gran controversia por aquí.



No me he querido meter mucho en el tema pero es que tela..., con las historias de los full nodes y la centralización cuando hasta la consola que vais a comprar a los hijos en navidad es más cara que tener un nodo 24x7 de 4T y ya no hablamos si se usa a nivel empresarial con NAS y raid, desde virtualizado en CPDs locales, en outsorcing, hasta en pachanguero.., lo más caro es el coste de explotación

Lo que significa Total Cost of Ownership o TCO..
Coste total de propiedad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ya lo comentó Satoshi, que la evolución tecnológica en hard+teleco supliría ese asunto.


Raspberry Pi 3 Modelo B - Placa base (1.2 GHz Quad-core ARM Cortex-A53, 1GB RAM, USB 2.0): Amazon.es: Informática

Maxtor STSHX-M401TCBM - Disco duro externo de 4 TB (2.5", USB 3.0/3.1 Gen 1), color negro: Maxtor: Amazon.es: Informática

Tu Fibra Óptica Tuenti con cobertura Movistar


----------



## Antonius Block (21 Dic 2017)

La solución es compleja, al menos con la potencia tecnológica de ahora, tanto respecto a tema de nodos como de potencia de minado. Micropagos a gran escala con POW descentralizado es que lo veo inviable hoy por hoy.

Si ya petan las tokens siendo más utilizadas para especular que para intercambiar bienes y servicios...

Ello me lleva a que el sentido o el valor que se le puede dar ahora al concepto bitcoin es principalmente el de reserva de valor.

Por tanto, la descentralización e independencia deben de primar.

Es que lo de BCH no lo veo para nada. En cuanto se haga un poco grande harán falta camiones para hacer de nodos. Además que su cotización la veo muy manipulada. Lo de Coinbase de ayer es tan fácil como plantearse que de repente entran muchas más tokens en el mercado. Es decir, aumenta la oferta de tokens manteniéndose la demanda estable... y por tanto su precio debería de bajar.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitcoin cayendo un 6,96% y Bcash un 17.06%
> 
> Cuando abran Coinbase va a ser una fiesta. Han estado espabilados en no poner el par contra Bitcoin porque se iba a poner Bitcoin en modo cohete.
> 
> ...



Coinbase ha vuelto a cerrar Bcash hasta enero sin decir día.
El que no vea que todo lo que hay detrás de Bcash es una estafa es que esta ciego.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Lightning CEO Elizabeth Stark on Bloomberg, Discussing Lightning Network and the Future of Bitcoin
Lightning CEO Elizabeth Stark on Bloomberg, Future of Bitcoin - YouTube


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Como ya he dicho, mi amigo vive de alquiler, no tiene propiedades a su nombre, no es cuestion de barquitos y cochazos, asi que teniendo mas de un millon en crypto, es ridiculo no diversificar comprando una propiedad. El problema es el que relato en el post: pasarlo a € para poder comprar vivienda sin meterse en lios, incluso cuando el origen de los BTC es licitos. No hay por que resignarse y pensar que solo vas a poder sacar 100€ mensuales, seria absurdo.
> 
> Lo de escalar con bloques enormes (ya veo que BCH quieren 32 dentro de poco) es un desastre anunciado. Cuando empiezen las operaciones de ataque de spameo en la red BCH (y llegaran) veremos como la blockchain se hace inviable de bajar. No se si has intentando bajar la blockchain de ETH.. pues lo mismo. El disco duro empieza a bailar cuando intenta validar secciones en la blockchain donde hubo cantidades insanas de spameo, asi que nunca acabas de bajarla. Veremos situaciones similares en BCH, y si no al tiempo.



No se para que coño quires bajar la blockchain sino eres minero. E informate de lo del twmaño del bloque que dixes las mismas tonterias que los de core y ya se han hecho pruebas hasta con 1gb y incluso uno se ha planteado 1tb y pone los equipos que hacen falta y no son ninguna cosa del otro mundo que no haya ya. Por ejemplo los de 1gb llega con un quadcore y 16 gb de ram. Menuda centralización.
Lo del spam es la típica retorica de blockchain para justificar que su red funcione como el culo, ya no lo dicen porque a ver quien es el gilipollas que gasta 30$ para no se sabe que. Porque esto del spam que objetivo tiene? Otro cuento de core.
Y si que tengo bajado la blockchain de eth pero porque era minero, sino de que.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 00:22 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Coinbase ha vuelto a cerrar Bcash hasta enero sin decir día.
> El que no vea que todo lo que hay detrás de Bcash es una estafa es que esta ciego.



Y la estafa es? A ver si contais todo sino pierde mucha credibilidsd lo que decis, si no va apoyado por hechos.
Por cierto ya se sabe que el rollo es del inside job o como se llame fue un rollo inventado. No hubo nada. Y los de coinbase lo que ha prohibido es COMPRAR bch. Osea que fijate el pump que va a dar cuando lo habiliten y habiliten los pares. Btc está muerto, más claro agua.
La verdad es que el hilo de abducidos este me esta ya cansando de veras. No aprendo nada y pierdo mucho tiempo. Habra que cambiar al de alts y pasarse por aquí en unos meses cuando el btc este en un tris de desaparecer en la nada.


----------



## Obduliez (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ...
> 
> La verdad es que el hilo de abducidos este me esta ya cansando de veras. No aprendo nada y pierdo mucho tiempo. Habra que cambiar al de alts y pasarse por aquí en unos meses cuando el btc este en un tris de desaparecer en la nada.





Soy nuevo en el foro. Pero yo te apoyo en ese empeño, y creo que no soy el único.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se para que coño quires bajar la blockchain sino eres minero.




Y por frases como esta por fin se entiende que los promotores de bcash (Ver, Jihan y compañia) consigan engañar y manipular a algunos usuarios. Pero bueno, es algo inevitable, siempre habrá ignorantes faciles de manipular.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Lightning CEO Elizabeth Stark on Bloomberg, Discussing Lightning Network and the Future of Bitcoin
> Lightning CEO Elizabeth Stark on Bloomberg, Future of Bitcoin - YouTube



[Youtube]V7_BtlYzuJc[/Youtube]
Traduzco lo que me ha parecido más interesante:

Si alguien dice que incrementar el tamaño del bloque sería como poner carriles adicionales [a esa autopista congestionada que es la cadena de bloques], Lightning sería como teletransportarse de un lugar a otro, porque lo puedes hacer instantáneamente. Esto es parte de lo que lo hace tan poderoso.
comisiones de menos de un céntimo [de dólar]
El otro día realizaron el primer _cross blockchain swap_ (intercambio entre cadenas de bloques) entre bitcoin y litecoin, lo que significa que se puede tradear entre criptomonedas sin tener que usar una casa de cambio (exchange)
Coinbase tiene a un programador que está contribuyendo a elaborar el código abierto de ligthning

PD.- No he enlazado nada. No sé porqué me sale el texto como si fuese un enlace. Lo he intentado arreglar, pero nada.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> *No se para que coño quires bajar la blockchain sino eres minero.* E informate de lo del twmaño del bloque que dixes las mismas tonterias que los de core y ya se han hecho pruebas hasta con 1gb y incluso uno se ha planteado 1tb y pone los equipos que hacen falta y no son ninguna cosa del otro mundo que no haya ya. Por ejemplo los de 1gb llega con un quadcore y 16 gb de ram. Menuda centralización.
> Lo del spam es la típica retorica de blockchain para justificar que su red funcione como el culo, ya no lo dicen porque a ver quien es el gilipollas que gasta 30$ para no se sabe que. Porque esto del spam que objetivo tiene? Otro cuento de core.
> Y si que tengo bajado la blockchain de eth pero porque era minero, sino de que.



Veamos... bloques de 1GB cada 10 minutos:

525600 minutos que tiene un año, dividimos entre 10:

52560*1GB=52560GB al año, o lo que es lo mismo, 52,56TB al año.

Es obvio que nadie puede permitirse ese nivel de crecimiento (no digamos ya 1TB que es absurdo), menos negocios muy especializados, con lo cual acabarias con centralizacion en el minado y centralizacion en la validacion de las transacciones. Tambien favorecerias la centralizacion del minado al aumentar los bloques huerfanos.

Llegados a este punto, es lo mismo que usar Paypal, por que estas delegando todo a terceros. No puedes llamar peer2peer a algo que pasa por una corporacion, seria peer2corporacion de nodos+mineros2peer, por lo tanto vender Bitcoin Cash como "p2p cash" es una falacia.

El modelo que tu amigo Ver propone, diciendo que no hacen falta mas que una docena de nodos en el planeta para que Bitcoin sea decentralizado, es ridiculo. Cualquier atacante global como un gobierno potente, te liquida esos nodos sin problemas, o los intercepta y los controla y ni te enteras.

Si no corres tu propio nodo, no tienes ningun nivel de soberania. Si corres tu propio nodo, puedes elegir que es un bloque valido y que no lo es. Si corres tu propio nodo, puedes ejercer presion contra los mineros. Por ejemplo el gobierno Chino se podria apoderar del minado (lo cual es cuestion de tiempo, si es que no esta pasando ya), y tu como no tienes un nodo, tendrias que tragar con su mierda, ademas como tendrian acceso a todos los negocios que corren nodos, practicamente podrian elegir censurar transacciones. 
Si la gente tiene nodos, podria elegir ignorar esos bloques. Si los nodos no validan tu trabajo como minero hostil, es como decir que hacer un agujero en mitad del desierto es una prueba de trabajo valida... es una prueba de trabajo en el sentido de que puedes hacer un agujero en el desierto y punto. Si los nodos lo ignoran estas perdiendo el tiempo, por eso es importante que la mineria y los nodos sean independientes.
Correr tu nodo es la unica forma al 100% de saber que es lo que esta pasando y que es lo que estas haciendo.

La mayoria del hashrate de BCH es chino, y la mayoria de nodos viene de "Alibaba":

Network Snapshot - Bitnodes

Haz las cuentas. Pero si no ves mas alla de "transacciones rapidas y baratas" ya vendran los lloros.


----------



## PepitoFrito (22 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Olvídate de hacienda, el nuevo sistema ha sido creado para abolir la deuda global que han creado...



Esto es lo mismo que me dijiste ayer cuando hice un planteamiento similar al de Jaime Dimon.

Que sí, que estamos de acuerdo que BTC es una herramienta para abolir la deuda y quitarnos de enmedio a todas las garrapatas que la han creado, pero mientras tanto habrá que vivir con cierta holgura sin buscarse problemas.

Luego cuando ya se haya conseguido, se podrán comprar casoplones, yates, putitas y cochazos con el sin tener que rendir cuentas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Bitcoin ni como tecnología ni como concepto va a ser aceptado por ningún gobierno... Es decir, ya no es que no vaya a ser implantado en cuanto concepto económico/tributario en la vida cotidiana... Es que incluso suponiendo eso, las ganas de los estados de suicidarse, la tecnología del bitcoin no interesa como tal.
> 
> Interesa al grupo de poseedores de bitcoins. Punto, pero en cuanto método eficiente y práctico para la vida cotidiana es inadecuado, innecesario... Y cuando alguien dice que es genial, que no hay nada mejor, es como cuando un funcionario dice que "no hay nada mejor que la existencia de su puesto y su ocupación"... Es querer agarrarse a una serie de intereses personales.



La imprenta, ni como tecnología, ni como concepto, va a ser aceptado por ningún gobierno... Es decir, ya no es que no vaya a ser implantado en cuanto concepto cultural/social en la vida cotidiana... Es que incluso suponiendo eso, las ganas de los estados de suicidarse, la tecnología de la imprenta no interesa como tal.

Interesa al grupo de poseedores de imprentas. Punto, pero en cuanto método eficiente y práctico para la vida cotidiana es inadecuado, innecesario... Y cuando alguien dice que es genial, que no hay nada mejor, es como cuando un funcionario dice que "no hay nada mejor que la existencia de su puesto y su ocupación"... Es querer agarrarse a una serie de intereses personales.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Dic 2017)

¿Es mejor esperar a las firmas schnorr para usar segwit?

¿Cómo es que los de core no han implementado segwit?


----------



## tolomeo (22 Dic 2017)

Vaya hostia pabajo del btc, ha caído desde máximos casi un 40%.


Menos mal que el bch sólo ha caído un 55% ::


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Hoy va a ser el día de los hilos con noticias apocalípticas sobre Btc en el principal


----------



## mack008 (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Hoy va a ser el día de los hilos con noticias apocalípticas sobre Btc en el principal



por fin podemos cargar .... bendita corrección parecía que no llegaba

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigTwentyOne (22 Dic 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> por fin podemos cargar .... bendita corrección parecía que no llegaba
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Dic 2017)

BigTwo dijo:


>




Veteranos hodleros Vs. novatos bitcoñeros
[Youtube]1k6fbLzMBKc[/Youtube]


----------



## Edu.R (22 Dic 2017)

Ya era hora de que corrigiese. Ni tan mal. 

Por supuesto todo el sistema cripto va de la mabo.


----------



## Costa2439 (22 Dic 2017)

Segun mis "rayitas" maltiradas, si logra volver al los 13500 y mantenerse por arriba volveriamos al canal bajista pero fuera de la histeria de hoy, sino pues vamos para los 8000, lo que yo creo, que entre noche buena y el dia de navidad nos vamos a llevar una buena alegria y veremos un Rally alcista antes de final de año


----------



## destru (22 Dic 2017)

a comprar barato!


----------



## tastas (22 Dic 2017)

Por un lado me digo mal por no haber vendido un poco más. Por otro, si para tener que recomprar ahora tengo que depender de un exchange centralizado, pues virgencita que me quedé como estoy porque creo que no se salva ni uno.

Como siempre, si a alguien le entrará el canguelo, que mire la gráfica a unos 2 o 5 años y se pregunte por qué tiene btc.

Taptap


----------



## Arctic (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Suelo en 12.500 y a subir.
> 
> La mempool sigue de mal en peor.
> 
> Red BCH la única que mantiene el tipo:



Como el aeropuerto de Ciudad Real, que tampoco se ha atascado nunca.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Centrifugado navideño de noobs :XX:

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 10:15 ----------




FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Es mejor esperar a las firmas schnorr para usar segwit?



Si usas SegWit ahora, ahorrarás en comisiones. Las schnorr harán que se ahorre todavía más espacio, pero ya se nota la diferencia.



FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Cómo es que los de core no han implementado segwit?



Porque Core es un grupo de gente muy grande y, cuanto mayor es el grupo de desarrolladores, más cuesta alcanzar un consenso. Pero creo que ya está en la fase de testeo.


----------



## sirpask (22 Dic 2017)

jodo 120.000 millones de dolares menos en 24 horas.. menudo movimiento.

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (22 Dic 2017)

Bien ahora solo son un 40% menos ricos o mas pobres los que compraron en máximos, que hubo y muchos como se puede comprobar con el volumen de negociación(por cada venta hay una compra no lo olviden jajaja). 

Estadisticamente cuando el bitcoin cayó más de un 35-40% se fue hacia el 80 o 90% de la corrección total, después de eso, el largo invierno de meses o años sin despegar. Que bien hice vendiendo en máximos cuando me llamaban loco por comprender las características emocionales e irracionales de una burbuja jajaja

El mundo está lleno de mancos solo tienes que adelantarte a ellos Dios lo quiso así


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La imprenta, internet, no es que vayan contra el estado (en esta analogía que pretendes hacer), sino que son partes necesarias, engranajes... Internet sirve para agilizar procesos productivos, para interconectar con otros mercados... Pero se sigue tributando y se tributa más de hecho. Igual que es imprescindible la capacidad para producir libros a gran velocidad para adoctrinar a nuevas remesas de ciudadanos... (otra cosa es que internet o la imprenta vayan contra ciertos grupos dentro de las sociedades políticas, pero en cuanto orden económico/sistema tributario no es que vayan contra éste, es que lo engrasan para que pueda seguir compitiendo con otras naciones)



Aha....mmmmh... Ahora resulta que la imprenta no retiró poder del Estado en su momento. Mmmmh... sí. Lo que tú digas.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> * Igual que internet o la televisión sirven a nivel político para tener al populacho adormilado mirando facebook y tweeter... Sin capacidad crítica alguna.



Esa es la típica tontería que aseguran aquellos que necesitan echar las culpas fuera. El populacho se adormila con cualquier mierda, no hace falta que exista internet o la TV para ello.

Siempre hubo literatura basura para el populacho, teatro basura para el populacho, incluso música clásica basura para el populacho. Ahora también tenemos una parte de la hinternec y de la TV que es basura para el populacho, pero eso siempre ha sido así.

El problema no son las tecnologías, sino que el populacho se distribuye como una normal y, para que haya gente por encima de la media en inteligencia, tiene que haber gente también por debajo.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pero incluso suponiendo todo lo anterior, incluso así es una tecnología pesada e inadecuada. Las altcoins son la imprenta, bitcoin la Iglesia... Así sí  ... Las alts serán el engranaje, bitcoin una institución pesada y burbujeada que perecerá por su incapacidad para ofrecer ninguna solución.



Gilipolleces de estafador de las shitcoins.


----------



## hydra69 (22 Dic 2017)

jojo los de los lamborginis.....donde estan?


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

hydra69 dijo:


> jojo los de los lamborginis.....donde estan?



En el concesionario


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Veamos... bloques de 1GB cada 10 minutos:
> 
> 525600 minutos que tiene un año, dividimos entre 10:
> 
> ...



A ver si os pensais que eso va asalir mañana. Es un prueba que simplemente muestra su viabilidad.
Ahora estamos en 8mb que son unos 1100 Mb/dia y 400 gb año. Con lo que te cuesta la fee para mandar btc ya te coges un disco para guardar un año de bloques petados a 8Mb. Con 32 para Mayo son 3,2 tb/año que tampoco creo que sean requisitos de la nasa.
El resto ni lo lei, aprendes por tu cuenta si quieres.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Dic 2017)

vamos a ver si es el rebotillo del gato muerto y hay capitulación en unas horas...
o efectivamente, ha tocado cierto suelo

nunca se sabe, aunque luego los analistas técnicos lo expliquen a posteriori... nunca se sabe

a todo esto, la no cryptomoneda Ripple, de momento es la única de todas que aguanta, y de hecho ha subido mucho en 48 horas


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Es mejor esperar a las firmas schnorr para usar segwit?
> 
> ¿Cómo es que los de core no han implementado segwit?



Pues porque ya sabían que no valia para nada más que para retrasar el desarrollo e implantación de bitcoin 3 años q era el objetivo.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 10:52 ----------




tolomeo dijo:


> Vaya hostia pabajo del btc, ha caído desde máximos casi un 40%.
> 
> 
> Menos mal que el bch sólo ha caído un 55% ::



Y lo que te rondare morena. Btc no acaba el año encima de 10000. Va a ser el descojone cuando empiece abajar de veras. Dramas, autenticos dramas va a haber y las fees de 100$ estan a la vuelta de la esquina.
Defender esto es de tarados, esta claro, pero en este hilo hay muchos.


----------



## chuminadas (22 Dic 2017)

Tan fácil como seguir la gráfica.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Dic 2017)

la capitalización total crypto ha tocado 650 billones

Google vale 741.03B
Apple vale 898.56B
Amazon vale 566.08B
Facebook vale 515.64B
BBVA vale 48.64B
Inditex vale 92.46B


ahora mismo capitalización 525 billones, ha estado por debajo de 500 billones hace un par de horas

está recuperando bastante, vamos a ver... si es rebotillo del gato muerto, o cerramos el año en máximos

yo llevo muchos años en esto, y os aseguro que NUNCA se sabe, aunque yo creo que el máximo de hace unos días, no lo vemos en 2017


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Bien ahora solo son un 40% menos ricos o mas pobres los que compraron en máximos, que hubo y muchos como se puede comprobar con el volumen de negociación(por cada venta hay una compra no lo olviden jajaja).
> 
> Estadisticamente cuando el bitcoin cayó más de un 35-40% se fue hacia el 80 o 90% de la corrección total, después de eso, el largo invierno de meses o años sin despegar. Que bien hice vendiendo en máximos cuando me llamaban loco por comprender las características emocionales e irracionales de una burbuja jajaja
> 
> El mundo está lleno de mancos solo tienes que adelantarte a ellos Dios lo quiso así



Y no solo eso. En 2013 despues de la movida de mtgox cuando llego a 1100, el año siguiente fue a la baja hasta 200, y entonces no había alts. Ahora es muy distinto, si va pabajo puede que ya no suba más. 
Cual es el motivo para que alguien compre algo que no funciona ni lo va a hacer y que tiene que pagar 50$ (dentro de nada) para mover algo cuando hay un monton de ellas sin esos inconvenientes.
Y ahora en coinbase la gente ya sabe que existe cash, en cuanto prueben una y otra no van a tener dudas, serián gilipollas si las tuviesen. Como ya estan diciendo los novatos cash es como btc pero que no tienes que cambiarlo a ltc para moverlos:XX:
Yo casi diría que btc ya hizo ath y nunca jamas va a volver a los casi 20.000$. Queda dicho para los owneds y demás paridas de instituto de este hilo.En cualquier caso me la suda, para mi btc es como si no existiese.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 11:06 ----------




Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> la capitalización total crypto ha tocado 650 billones
> 
> Google vale 741.03B
> Apple vale 898.56B
> ...



Yo creo que ni en el 2017 ni nunca jamas. ¿Por que habría de hacerlo? ¿Que fundamentales tiene? Y cuando la gente intente vender y no pueda y las fees esten bien por encima de 100, cual va a ser el motivo de que suba.?
Bitcoin va a quedar ante el mundo como el emperador desnudo.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2017)

Joder, menuda hostia se está dando el bitcoño, espero que nadie de aquí haya comprado en 19.000, a ver donde llega porque va fino..... perdiendo casi un 20% ahora mismo..... :ouch:


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Joder, menuda hostia se está dando el bitcoño, espero que nadie de aquí haya comprado en 19.000, a ver donde llega porque va fino..... perdiendo casi un 20% ahora mismo..... :ouch:



Pues no será uqe no lo hemos estado avisando con vehemencia. Mientras yo en cash super tranquilo y esperando el siguiente pump. 
A lo mejor aun acabamos el año con btc y bch al mismo precio:XX: como pase eso, adios btc, que depende total y absolutamente del precio y por eso lo pumpearon para que no perdiese atractivo siendo la basura que es. Es el único atractivo que pudiera tener, cuando se acabe eso....adios.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y no solo eso. En 2013 despues de la movida de mtgox cuando llego a 1100, el año siguiente fue a la baja hasta 200, y entonces no había alts. Ahora es muy distinto, si va pabajo puede que ya no suba más.
> Cual es el motivo para que alguien compre algo que no funciona ni lo va a hacer y que tiene que pagar 50$ (dentro de nada) para mover algo cuando hay un monton de ellas sin esos inconvenientes.
> Y ahora en coinbase la gente ya sabe que existe cash, en cuanto prueben una y otra no van a tener dudas, serián gilipollas si las tuviesen. Como ya estan diciendo cash es como btc pero que no tienes que cambiarlo a ltc para moverlos:XX:
> Yo casi diría que btc ya hizo ath y nunca jamas va a volver a los casi 20.000$. En cualquier caso me la suda, para mi btc es como si no existiese.
> ...





Pagar 50$ por mover cantidades grandes de dinero en uno o dos días sigue siendo muy ventajoso.

Yo hace un tiempo tuve que mover una cantidad de dinero de un país a otro (unos cuantos miles) y pagué 120$ entre las comisiones del banco emisor y el receptor. A parte, tardó 27 días en llegar, además de estar el dinero en el limbo.

El banco emisor te dice que el dinero ha salido, pero no te puede decir nada más. El banco receptor hasta que el dinero no entra no sabe nada. No hay manera de trazar donde está tu dinero hasta que llega.

No te digo nada quien tenga que mover cantidades importantes de dinero.


----------



## Obduliez (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> La verdad es que el hilo de abducidos este me esta ya cansando de veras. No aprendo nada y pierdo mucho tiempo. Habra que cambiar al de alts y pasarse por aquí en unos meses cuando el btc este en un tris de desaparecer en la nada.



------------

¿Por qué no te haces caso a ti mismo?


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pagar 50$ por mover cantidades grandes de dinero en uno o dos días sigue siendo muy ventajoso.
> 
> Yo hace un tiempo tuve que mover una cantidad de dinero de un país a otro (unos cuantos miles) y pagué 120$ entre las comisiones del banco emisor y el receptor. A parte, tardó 27 días en llegar, además de estar el dinero en el limbo.
> 
> ...



Aqui nadie esta hablando de mover 1 millón. La gente habitualmente mueve cantidades pequeñas, debajo de 1000€ y para eso no vale.
Y para mover un millón tambien lo haces con cash u otra y mucho mejor y pagando menos. Aunque pagar 50$ por mover un kilo sea razonable, si puedes pagar menos lo haces.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pagar 50$ por mover cantidades grandes de dinero en uno o dos días sigue siendo muy ventajoso.
> 
> Yo hace un tiempo tuve que mover una cantidad de dinero de un país a otro (unos cuantos miles) y pagué 120$ entre las comisiones del banco emisor y el receptor. A parte, tardó 27 días en llegar, además de estar el dinero en el limbo.
> 
> ...




Pues en realidad es bastante absurdo la verdad, porque estamos hablando de cifras digitales que con un simple click pueden pasar de una cuenta a otra de forma inmediata, entendería que exista una supervisión intermedia por parte de los bancos centrales y tal, pero si eso se hace de forma automatizada no debería suponer un gran retraso.... ienso:


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Aqui nadie esta hablando de mover 1 millón. La gente habitualmente mueve cantidades pequeñas, debajo de 1000€ y para eso no vale.
> Y para mover un millón tambien lo haces con cash u otra y mucho mejor y pagando menos. Aunque pagar 50$ por mover un kilo sea razonable, si puedes pagar menos lo haces.



Pero es que para micro pagos, o pagos pequeños en el día a día, ya se utilizará la cripto que los gobiernos vayan autorizando, a ver si te piensas que Bcash se va a convertir en un estándar para pagos o algo similar.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Por cierto acabo de mirar la gráfica de btc y ya tiene un pico en 8k. A ver quien apuesta conmigo a que btc no acaba encima de 10k a final de año.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 11:23 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Pero es que para micro pagos, o pagos pequeños en el día a día, ya se utilizará la cripto que los gobiernos vayan autorizando, a ver si te piensas que Bcash se va a convertir en un estándar para pagos o algo similar.



Claro que pienso eso, sino que coño pinto aquí. Pense que todo el mundo que estaba en bitcoin esperaba que se impusiese con el tiempo como única moneda.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Por cierto acabo de mirar la gráfica de btc y ya tiene un pico en 8k. A ver quien apuesta conmigo a que btc no acaba encima de 10k a final de año.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 11:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues me vas a disculpar, sin ánimo de ofender, pero hay que ser muy ingenuo (e iluso) para pensar eso.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Las fee a 38 y esto no empezo todsvía a bajar con fuerza. Casi podia hacer otra apuesta y es que antes de final de año las fees se van a 50$.
Y que yo este aquí rompiendome la cara con cenutrios que defienden esto. Como si no hubiese mejores cosas que hacer.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 11:29 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Pues me vas a disculpar, sin ánimo de ofender, pero hay que ser muy ingenuo (e iluso) para pensar eso.



Pues yo cuando conocí bitcoin en 2012 juraría que es lo que esperaba todo el mundo. Me sorprende lo que dices tu, relamente. O sea que tu estas aquí por la pela ¿no? Asi se podrían entender muchas de las actitudes aquí.
Yo claro que lo sigo pensando, por eso digo que mis bitcoins no se van a cambiar por euros más, salvo cantidades pequeñas.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Dic 2017)

tixel, desde la concordia
modera tu trolleo un poco y no jodas el hilo

que podrías hasta tener razón, yo no lo discuto. No hablo nunca de política ni de "política" en cryptos tampoco.

pero macho... hasta yo que soy ateo me estoy cansando tío

y llevo aquí una semana

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 11:33 ----------

a todo esto, parece que rebota un poco todo... 

536K mundo crypto
237K BTC (44%)


----------



## p_pin (22 Dic 2017)

Ya se podrían hacer estudios entre la relación de los periodos de caídas de btc, y el número de post de los troles

PD: Putos exchange!!


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Echarle un ojo a estp. Alan back reconoce abiertamente que lo que ellos pretendían era vender sidechains a empresas, comiendose las fees, vendiendoles hardare, etc y que sabían que no eran la solución para escalar, lo mismo que la ln, que también dice que no es la solución para escalar.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/laurashin/2017/10/23/will-this-battle-for-the-soul-of-bitcoin-destroy-it/
Si es que hay que andar agilipollado de todo para no ver lo que han hecho los de core.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Las fee a 38 y esto no empezo todsvía a bajar con fuerza. Casi podia hacer otra apuesta y es que antes de final de año las fees se van a 50$.
> Y que yo este aquí rompiendome la cara con cenutrios que defienden esto. Como si no hubiese mejores cosas que hacer.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 11:29 ----------
> ...




Se puede ser muy ciberpunk, anti sistema bancario y todo lo anti que uno quiera, pero la realidad es la que es. Si mañana la unión europea (por lo que nos atañe directamente) saca una directiva que prohíbe los cobros con criptos, dime como vas a usar tus Bch para pagar. 

Lógicamente se podrá usar entre particulares, o de manera residual, o vaya usted a saber porque si nadie sabe que va a pasar mañana, imagina dentro de x años.

Y yo, claro que estoy en esto por dinero. Como inversión, las cripto son la parte "volátil" y arriesgada x beneficio de mi cartera. Como dice un forero, "criptos que hagan cosas", mi forma de ver esto, es que las cripto que se adapten a micro-nichos tendrán futuro, en la vida real, si no puedes emitir una factura, no hay negocio, los reyes magos son los padres.

Por su puesto sólo es mi opinión y puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> tixel, desde la concordia
> modera tu trolleo un poco y no jodas el hilo
> 
> que podrías hasta tener razón, yo no lo discuto. No hablo nunca de política ni de "política" en cryptos tampoco.
> ...



Pero que coño me estas contando. Que troleo ni que pollas. Yo hablo únicamente de bitcoin. Que debería estar diciendo? To the moon y esas polladas?


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Se puede ser muy ciberpunk, anti sistema bancario y todo lo anti que uno quiera, pero la realidad es la que es. Si mañana la unión europea (por lo que nos atañe directamente) saca una directiva que prohíbe los cobros con criptos, dime como vas a usar tus Bch para pagar.
> 
> Lógicamente se podrá usar entre particulares, o de manera residual, o vaya usted a saber porque si nadie sabe que va a pasar mañana, imagina dentro de x años.
> 
> ...



Precisamente has dado la respuesta. Mientras haya gente que acepte bitcoin ya puede decir el gobierno misa. El resto se impondrá por su propio peso.
Pues yo no estoy en esto por dinero, a mi lo que me interesa es derribar la asquerosa sociedad sovietica que nos estan metiendo en vena como quien no quiere la cosa.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Tu di lo que te salga de los huevos. Para eso existe el ignore.
> 
> El que te lee, y te responde, es porque quiere.
> 
> *Que manía hay en este foro con decirle a la gente lo que puede o no puede decir.*






Habló de putas la tacones...... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## p_pin (22 Dic 2017)

Iros a un hotel! :XX:


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Tu di lo que te salga de los huevos. Para eso existe el ignore.
> 
> El que te lee, y te responde, es porque quiere.
> 
> Que manía hay en este foro con decirle a la gente lo que puede o no puede decir.



Es que me quedo alucinado. Que si troleo, que no se que ostias. Que pasa, que para no trolear tendriá que decir wue btc es lo más y que las fee de 50$ son chachi o que.
En este hilo no cabe un tonto más, ests claro. Y el que me lo dice por encima dandoselas de ateo, que ya demuestra que la cabeza no le rula mucho.


----------



## hydra69 (22 Dic 2017)

Venga seguid comprando esa mierda de bitcoines que estan baratos jojojojo


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es que me quedo alucinado. Que si troleo, que no se que ostias. Que pasa, que para no trolear tendriá que decir wue btc es lo más y que las fee de 50$ son chachi o que.
> En este hilo no cabe un tonto más, ests claro. Y el que me lo dice por encima dandoselas de ateo, que ya demuestra que la cabeza no le rula mucho.



Disculpales que hoy no es el mejor día para darles caña, que su "tesoro" está un poquito en horas bajas....... :rolleye:










::


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Precisamente has dado la respuesta. Mientras haya gente que acepte bitcoin ya puede decir el gobierno misa. El resto se impondrá por su propio peso.
> Pues yo no estoy en esto por dinero, a mi lo que me interesa es derribar la asquerosa sociedad sovietica que nos estan metiendo en vena como quien no quiere la cosa.



Se puede ser un idealista y junto con otros muchos idealistas, cambiar muchas cosas. Hasta que se toca el tema económico, entonces salen los anti disturbios con porrazos y detenciones.

Si se prohibiese de manera oficial el cobro con criptos, NINGUNA empresa seria los aceptaría, de la misma forma que los bares no dejan fumar dentro o si no tienes plan de evacuación te cae una multa que no pagas en 3 vidas. Y como esto mil ejemplos. 

Que se pueda usar de intercambio por cosas en Wallapop, pues bueno, eso sería mandar las cripto al 2009.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Los de shapeshift quejandose de las fees y diciendo que fees debajo de 100 no son recomendables:
Los de core les dicen que utilicen sw, y le contestan pero si somos los mayores usuarios de sw. Penoso. Y la gente todavía pensando q sw o ln van a resolver algo. El objetivo de blockstream no es q btc funcione, es el contrario.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Y a día de hoy, la UNICA cripto que está siendo aceptada por entidades oficiales, es Bitcoin. Pero el de verdad no el de Roger Ver.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Tu di lo que te salga de los huevos. Para eso existe el ignore.
> 
> El que te lee, y te responde, es porque quiere.
> 
> Que manía hay en este foro con decirle a la gente lo que puede o no puede decir.



Este hilo es sobre Bitcoin, no de Bcash. En cualquier foro/grupo serio con moderación Bcash tendría su hilo propio y Tixel estaría baneado por trolear. Eso es así os guste o no.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Dic 2017)

está claro que la educación no es muy relevante para usted, señor tixel

no pasa nada, hombre, solo era una humilde sugerencia
siga con lo suyo


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Disculpales que hoy no es el mejor día para darles caña, que su "tesoro" está un poquito en horas bajas....... :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues q se vayan haciendo a la idea. O son tan tontos como para pensar q algo que no vale para lo que se diseño va a valer 20.000 porque si.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Este hilo es sobre Bitcoin, no de Bcash. En cualquier foro/grupo serio con moderación Bcash tendría su hilo propio y Tixel estaría baneado por trolear. Eso es así os guste o no.



vaya, otro "liberal" bitcoñero cerrando bocas disidentes y molestas..... ienso:


:bla:


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Se puede ser un idealista y junto con otros muchos idealistas, cambiar muchas cosas. Hasta que se toca el tema económico, entonces salen los anti disturbios con porrazos y detenciones.
> 
> Si se prohibiese de manera oficial el cobro con criptos, NINGUNA empresa seria los aceptaría, de la misma forma que los bares no dejan fumar dentro o si no tienes plan de evacuación te cae una multa que no pagas en 3 vidas. Y como esto mil ejemplos.
> 
> Que se pueda usar de intercambio por cosas en Wallapop, pues bueno, eso sería mandar las cripto al 2009.



Todos los paises del mundo van a hacer eso? Nadie va a tomar ventaja de los actualmente mas de 600k millones de euros alli metidos.?
Nadie sabe como será el futuro, pero creo q cualquiera que ande metido en esto tiene que tener la ambición de que bitcoin va a ser la moneda de todo en el futuro. No concibo esto de cualquier otra manera.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 12:02 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Este hilo es sobre Bitcoin, no de Bcash. En cualquier foro/grupo serio con moderación Bcash tendría su hilo propio y Tixel estaría baneado por trolear. Eso es así os guste o no.



Tu lo has dicho este hilo es de bitcoin no de btc. Pero sois tan subnormales que ni siquiera sabeís ni donde coño estaís metidos. Esos explica que esteis en btc.
Y esto ya lo tengo puesto como 20 veces, a ver si no me obligaís a repetirme.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2017)

¿Por que los bitcoñeros no os hacéis un grupito de Whastapp para que así os podáis comer las pollas sin que nadie os moleste?



es que siempre estáis con la misma cantinela de que deberíamos callarnos, que no sabemos de lo que hablamos, que si trolleamos, que se nos debería banear, etc, y todo porque criticamos un producto económico como el Bitcoin, del que vosotros vais cargados, en un FORO DE ECONOMÍA, que manda huevos....... ::


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Por que los bitcoñeros no os hacéis un grupito de Whastapp para que así os podáis comer las pollas sin que nadie os moleste?
> 
> 
> 
> es que siempre estáis con la misma cantinela de que deberíamos callarnos, que no sabemos de lo que hablamos, que si trolleamos, que se nos debería banear, etc, y todo porque criticamos un producto económico como el Bitcoin, del que vosotros vais cargados, en un FORO DE ECONOMÍA, que manda huevos....... ::



Los bitcoñeros no, los btcñeros.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 12:08 ----------

Shapeshift recomienda no hacer transaciones debajo de 250$, las fee a 70,92$. Ya estamos camino de los soñados por alan back 100$. Y esto no empezo todavia a bajar con fuerza, cuando lo haga nos vamos a ir a 500$ y cuando abran la ln:: para abrir y cerrar el canal vas a tener que empeñar la casa.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Dic 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Por que los bitcoñeros no os hacéis un grupito de Whastapp para que así os podáis comer las pollas sin que nadie os moleste?
> 
> 
> 
> es que siempre estáis con la misma cantinela de que deberíamos callarnos, que no sabemos de lo que hablamos, que si trolleamos, que se nos debería banear, etc, y todo porque criticamos un producto económico como el Bitcoin, del que vosotros vais cargados, en un FORO DE ECONOMÍA, que manda huevos....... ::



No entiendes nada macho. Bcash no es Bitcoin. Lo que critico no es que se hable mal de bitcoin sino que se esté continuamente troleando en el hilo de Bitcoin con Bcash.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Backpage se da de baja de btc y solo admite eth y ltc. Otra más. Cada día que pasa veo un montón de compañias dandose de baja en btc y dandose de alta en bch.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> No entiendes nada macho. Bcash no es Bitcoin. Lo que critico no es que se hable mal de bitcoin sino que se esté continuamente troleando en el hilo de Bitcoin con Bcash.



Es que ahora Tixel te dirá que Bcash es el verdadero bitcoin. Se lo ha dicho Ver jijiji


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> No entiendes nada macho. Bcash no es Bitcoin. Lo que critico no es que se hable mal de bitcoin sino que se esté continuamente troleando en el hilo de Bitcoin con Bcash.



Por más que lo repitas no lo conviertes en cierto. Que te jode, pues te rascas, macho.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Es que ahora Tixel te dirá que Bcash es el verdadero bitcoin. Se lo ha dicho Ver jijiji



A Tixel lo tengo en el ignore y he ganado en salud. Pero ya que el hilo esta echado a perder desde que llegó el no me importa estar continuamente repitiendome si así evito que los novatos caigan en la estafa de Bcash.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Es que ahora Tixel te dirá que Bcash es el verdadero bitcoin. Se lo ha dicho Ver jijiji



Es que lo es. Eso lo saben hasta los subnormales, se nota que en esta hilo ni siquiera llegais ahí.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Tengo al deficiente mental de Tixel en el ignore, pero leyendo sus rebuznos en los quotes que ponéis voy a decirle algo a ese puto intoxicador:

Bcrash es la que hizo el fork y la que incorporó la protección frente al replay attack, intoxicador hijodeputa. Así que, si realmente Bcrash fuera Bitcoin tal y como afirmas, nada de eso le hubiera hecho falta.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> A Tixel lo tengo en el ignore y he ganado en salud. Pero ya que el hilo esta echado a perder desde que llegó el no me importa estar continuamente repitiendome si así evito que los novatos caigan en la estafa de Bcash.



El hilo este era una basura antes de que yo llegase. Ahora ya vale algo, sobre todo para que a la gente que empieza no los timeis.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 12:18 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tengo al deficiente mental de Tixel en el ignore, pero leyendo sus rebuznos en los quotes que ponéis voy a decirle algo a ese puto estafador:
> 
> Bcrash es la que hizo el fork y la que incorporó la protección frente al replay attack, estafador hijodeputa. Así que, si realmente fuera Bitcoin, tal y como afirmas, nada de eso le hubiera hecho falta.



Venga, vete a patear un poco al parque a ver si se te pasa. Y aquí los únicos estafadores sois vosotros, el q os haga caso va a palmar. Mas que claro, si hace 2 días aun andabais con el btc a 50k y 100k. Los q os hagan caso la llevan clara, los que me HICIERON caso, se han marcado un 6x desde primeros de noviembre. HECHOS.
Ya se que os jode que no entren más incautos que os respalden vuestras inversiones, pero eso se acabó desde que llegue yo.


----------



## p_pin (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> El hilo este era una basura antes de que yo llegase. Ahora ya vale algo, sobre todo para que a la gente que empieza no los timeis.



No estás en casa, deja de tratar como gilipollas a los que te rodean


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque tixel está en tu lista de ignorados.


Ale, a tomar x culo. Que descanso coño.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No estás en casa, deja de tratar como gilipollas a los que te rodean



Pues que me demuestren que no lo son. Y no te pienses que hay muchas muestras.


----------



## p_pin (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues que me demuestren que no lo son. Y no te pienses que hay muchas muestras.



No hay que demostrar nada a un intoxicador y trol de mierda...


----------



## remonster (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y no solo eso. En 2013 despues de la movida de mtgox cuando llego a 1100, el año siguiente fue a la baja hasta 200, y entonces no había alts.



Jajajaja...vaya pomperolo :XX:

Vamos a ver cómo es el rebote...y si baja más pues recompramos todo lo vendido 

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 12:35 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Por que los bitcoñeros no os hacéis un grupito de Whastapp para que así os podáis comer las pollas sin que nadie os moleste?



Y dónde postearíamos las fotos de putas, barcos y lamborguinis????


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (22 Dic 2017)

jajajajajajajaja joder no os calentéis de más es sano y muy gracioso hasta cierto punto picarse un poco entre todos, pero dentro de unos límites, no os toméis a lo personal y demasiado en serio expresiones de la gente, esto es simplemente para echar el rato e intercambiar puntos de vista.

Continuando con el tema hay que saber en que punto especulativo está el precio, después de una caída acusada entre el 40 y el 50% el bitcoin ha hecho las llamadas trampas aclistas, que viene a ser una subida del precio bastante importente, pero que en realidad es una corrección de la misma caída anterior. Normalmente los que no tienen ni puta idea de especular entran en compra al final de esa subida. Entonces el precio cae hasta el quinto infierno, para el bitcoin en la cotización del exchange bitfinex podría ser una subida hasta 17000 aprox. para luego caer hasta 4000 aprox. después de eso a saber porque bitcoin fue la primera crypto si se pudo hacer una se podrá hacer otra 1000 veces mejor, ahí será cuando desaparezca.

Lo dicho quien quiera ser más listo que los mancos que se adelante a ellos, por regla general son tontos y lentos si no los distingues quiere decir que estás entre ellos ahí es cuando tienes que espabilar y hacer lo contrario a lo que estás haciendo. Espero que os ayuden los consejos 

Se me olvidaba las fases que suelen sufrir los mancos(llamada masa ignorante) suelen ser 1.Miedo, 2Negación, 3Cabreo, 4Depresion, 5Aceptación 

En la última lo has palmado todo, muchos están en la etapa negación actualmente.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Dic 2017)

Con lo a gusto que estábamos en el reddit, allí no había ni un troll.


----------



## Blackest (22 Dic 2017)

alguien sabe por que estan bajando hoy todas las monedas tanto?


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Blackest dijo:


> alguien sabe por que estan bajando hoy todas las monedas tanto?



Para coger carrerilla ante la cuesta de Enero


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Dic 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Es mejor esperar a las firmas schnorr para usar segwit?
> 
> ¿Cómo es que los de core no han implementado segwit?




Core tiene implementado segwit desde tiempos inmemoriables. No solo es que lo hayan implementado es que son ellos los que lo han creado.

Si te refieres al wallet lo que le falta es integrarlo en el interfaz grafico pero puedes usarlo desde la consola de depuracion o mediante el interfaz RPC.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Dic 2017)

parece que era un rebotillo de gato muerto

a ver a donde va el nuevo mínimo...

hoy va a ser doloroso para los que no sabían lo que era caer un 50%
no se si desde 2013 se ve una cosa así


----------



## Nailuj2000 (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Siempre hubo literatura basura para el populacho, teatro basura para el populacho, incluso música clásica basura para el populacho. Ahora también tenemos una parte de la hinternec y de la TV que es basura para el populacho, pero eso siempre ha sido así.



Asi es y así será.
Panem et circenses desde los tiempos de los romanos.


----------



## Arctic (22 Dic 2017)

hydra69 dijo:


> Venga seguid comprando esa mierda de bitcoines que estan baratos jojojojo



Chato, eres la versión Hacendado del clásico troll. Das auténtica pena.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (22 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> parece que era un rebotillo de gato muerto
> 
> a ver a donde va el nuevo mínimo...
> 
> ...



Ha habido al menos 3 o 4 caídas menores, pero similares en porcentaje a la actual, en los últimos dos años, todas ellas se repusieron rápidamente con subidas fuertes y a máximos de nuevo. En cambio las que superan el 40% no recuperan el precio hasta mucho después y profundizan hasta el doble del porcentaje en caída llegando en algunos casos al 93%, así que sí después de un rebote de gato muerto el siguiente objetivo será mucho más duro.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Ha habido al menos 3 o 4 caídas menores, pero similares en porcentaje a la actual, en los últimos dos años, todas ellas se repusieron rápidamente con subidas fuertes y a máximos de nuevo. En cambio las que superan el 40% no recuperan el precio hasta mucho después y profundizan hasta el doble del porcentaje en caída llegando en algunos casos al 93%, así que sí después de un rebote de gato muerto el siguiente objetivo será mucho más duro.



Primero te limitas a los dos últimos años y luego eliminas ese límite para hablar de caidas de más del 40%.

En la primavera/verano de 2013 no pasó lo que comentas con las caidas de más del 40%

EDITO: Veo que lo de las caidas de más del 40% sólo ha pasado cuando lo de Mt.Gox ¿cuándo más ha pasado eso?


----------



## SOY (22 Dic 2017)

No os preocupéis. Es metafísicamente imposible que el bitcoin se hunda.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> jajajajajajajaja joder no os calentéis de más es sano y muy gracioso hasta cierto punto picarse un poco entre todos, pero dentro de unos límites, no os toméis a lo personal y demasiado en serio expresiones de la gente, esto es simplemente para echar el rato e intercambiar puntos de vista.
> 
> Continuando con el tema hay que saber en que punto especulativo está el precio, después de una caída acusada entre el 40 y el 50% el bitcoin ha hecho las llamadas trampas aclistas, que viene a ser una subida del precio bastante importente, pero que en realidad es una corrección de la misma caída anterior. Normalmente los que no tienen ni puta idea de especular entran en compra al final de esa subida. Entonces el precio cae hasta el quinto infierno, para el bitcoin en la cotización del exchange bitfinex podría ser una subida hasta 17000 aprox. para luego caer hasta 4000 aprox. después de eso a saber porque bitcoin fue la primera crypto si se pudo hacer una se podrá hacer otra 1000 veces mejor, ahí será cuando desaparezca.
> 
> ...



Estos en cual están? Yo diría que entre 1, 2 y 3. Aún les quedan 2 por lo menos.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Ha habido al menos 3 o 4 caídas menores, pero similares en porcentaje a la actual, en los últimos dos años, todas ellas se repusieron rápidamente con subidas fuertes y a máximos de nuevo. En cambio las que superan el 40% no recuperan el precio hasta mucho después y profundizan hasta el doble del porcentaje en caída llegando en algunos casos al 93%, así que sí después de un rebote de gato muerto el siguiente objetivo será mucho más duro.




Muy bien, nos has dicho lo que sucedió en el pasado, cosa que todos ya sabemos. Ahora dinos lo que va a pasar en el futuro y te cito para próximos owneds.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Aprovechad el dip. Nos los quitan de las manos :XX:
Lo q dije a la mañana, btc no acaba el año por encima de 10k y no creo q nunca vuelva a estar en 19k. Queda dicho.
El gato muerto todavía no lo ha hecho, por lo menos en el diario.


----------



## Olduvai (22 Dic 2017)

El marido de una compañera de trabajo (él community manager y cómico de profesión) se metió hace unos días en las criptmonedas, este tipo de pardillos son los que pierden hasta la camisa con estas cosas.


----------



## p_pin (22 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Ha habido al menos 3 o 4 caídas menores, pero similares en porcentaje a la actual, en los últimos dos años, todas ellas se repusieron rápidamente con subidas fuertes y a máximos de nuevo. En cambio las que superan el 40% no recuperan el precio hasta mucho después y profundizan hasta el doble del porcentaje en caída llegando en algunos casos al 93%, así que sí después de un rebote de gato muerto el siguiente objetivo será mucho más duro.



Más del 40% de caída....

.... es bcash, mi opinión es que el mínimo de esa vela anterior la va a "revisitar"


----------



## Rajoy (22 Dic 2017)

Tengo el ignore a petar. Estoy por preguntarle a Calopez cuántos trolls caben antes de que me reviente ...


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Olduvai dijo:


> El marido de una compañera de trabajo (él community manager y cómico de profesión) se metió hace unos días en las criptmonedas, este tipo de pardillos son los que pierden hasta la camisa con estas cosas.



Pues si, una pena, y fijo que lo metió en btc, porque no conocía otra y el tinglao como está montado para cambiar el fiat a cripto. Otra cosa q a btc se le está acabando, tanto la primera como la segunda.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (22 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Muy bien, nos has dicho lo que sucedió en el pasado, cosa que todos ya sabemos. Ahora dinos lo que va a pasar en el futuro y te cito para próximos owneds.




Tu eres de esos que nació con algún cromosoma de menos, y de los mancos ignorantes que no distinguen donde están. He puesto más arriba que esto se va a 4000 y añado que se irá a 3000 luego a cero, pero el cero será en un futuro cuando una criptodivisa mejor sea aceptada en su mayoría. Si crees que algo puede subir de forma exponencial hasta el infinito es que eres igual de iluso que los que vendieron bitcoins cuando estaba a 3000, o sea eres un perdedor a largo plazo. Las burbujas son más aprovechables del lado alcista porque suben de lado exponencial y bajan de forma logarítmica es por eso que vendí mis bitcoines en máximos y no vendí ni venderé del lado corto porque para sacar una mierda de 90% saco un 1700% que está mejor jajaja.

Lo dicho que el bitcoin va a caer a valor cero en el plazo de menos de 2 años citame para siguientes owned, y por cierto no soy adivino simplemente uso una cosa llamada sentido común al margen de las emociones


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Menuda basura de hilo. Se nota la mentalidad adolescente, aquí el q no diga q btc es lo más y to the moon es u troll. Son tan crios q se piesan q meter a alguien en el ignore es una amenaza o algo, por no señalar lo q indica una persona q no lee lo q le lleva la contraria.
Con esta tropa no vamos a nigún lado, mejor q siguan disfrutando de su btc y de engañar a incaútos, aunque creo q tanto a una cosa como a la otra le queda nada.
Subo la apuesta, este verano cuando la gente se refiera a bitcoin se estará refiriendo a cash.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 13:58 ----------




VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Tu eres de esos que nació con algún cromosoma de menos, y de los mancos ignorantes que no distinguen donde están. He puesto más arriba que esto se va a 4000 y añado que se irá a 3000 luego a cero, pero el cero será en un futuro cuando una criptodivisa mejor sea aceptada en su mayoría. Si crees que algo puede subir de forma exponencial hasta el infinito es que eres igual de iluso que los que vendieron bitcoins cuando estaba a 3000, o sea eres un perdedor a largo plazo. Las burbujas son más aprovechables del lado alcista porque suben de lado exponencial y bajan de forma logarítmica es por eso que vendí mis bitcoines en máximos y no vendí ni venderé del lado corto porque para sacar una mierda de 90% saco un 1700% que está mejor jajaja.
> 
> Lo dicho que el bitcoin va a caer a valor cero en el plazo de menos de 2 años citame para siguientes owned, y por cierto no soy adivino simplemente uso una cosa llamada sentido común al margen de las emociones



Es que es de puro sentido común.
Como cuando digo q btc jamás volverá a 19k, no lo digo por joder o porque me sale de ahí. Tengo muy buenos argumentos para pensarlo. Aunque también debo decir q no esperaba q llegase a 19k. Pero el mercado se puede comportar de manera irracional, pero solo temporalmente. Y por eso btc tanto a corto, medio o largo plazo no tiene una noticia que haga pensar q eso va a valer para algo algún día. Ni siquiera digo como moneda, sino para algo.
Sin embargo hay cientos de coins q pueden ocupar su lugar, la más obvia cash, mientras no demuestre lo contrario, y por ahora no lo ha hecho. Al contrario de btc esta petado de noticias alcistas.
Quien lo quiera comprobar q se pase por el reddit r/btc

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 14:12 ----------

Progresión de las fees
40 ahora
4 hace un año
0,4 hace 2
¿en cuanto estarán en 18 meses cuando saquen la ln:XX:?
Es acojonante lo q se defiende en este hilo, es la sinrazon, la cabezonería, la chiquillada. Defender hoy btc es de auténticos tarados. Y aquí algun tarado de estos piensa q a mi me pagan:XX:¿quien?
Los únicos q se dedican a estas cosas son los de blockstream y el theymos ese. Si en este hilo estuviesen pagando a alguien no dudeís q estaría en el lado de btc.


----------



## Olduvai (22 Dic 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Tengo el ignore a petar. Estoy por preguntarle a Calopez cuántos trolls caben antes de que me reviente ...



Tranquilo que a partir de ahora se va a hablar exclusivamente de lo que tú quieras, como tú quieras.

Procedo a decirte mi contraseña por privado para que te loguees con mi cuenta y escribas mis mensajes.

Gracias.


----------



## barborico (22 Dic 2017)

Voy a comprar bcash que va a valer 100k




























100k satos


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Dic 2017)

Market Cap: $471.302.663.709 / 24h Vol: $43.292.838.259 / BTC Dominance: 46.0%

bueno, la caída está siendo durita
tampoco es de extrañar, ha subido vertical... 
mínimo de esta noche están siendo probados, veremos si aguantan, sino aguatan... pues habrá un tirón para abajo potente


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (22 Dic 2017)

Acaba de testear el 12.200


----------



## SOY (22 Dic 2017)

Aviso a navegantes:* El suelo del Bitcoin es CERO*.

Suerte!
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Dic 2017)

Pues yo creo q recupera los 17.000-18.000 antes de lunes a las 14:00

Sigue habiendo mucha gente queriendo entrar.este lunes se espera la mayor inyección de dinero en los Exchanges desde q empezo


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (22 Dic 2017)

Resistencia rota, al menos en Binance vs el USDT.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (22 Dic 2017)

comparto-piso dijo:


> Pues yo creo q recupera los 17.000-18.000 antes de lunes a las 14:00
> 
> Sigue habiendo mucha gente queriendo entrar.este lunes se espera la mayor inyección de dinero en los Exchanges desde q empezo



Esa es la actitud!!!

Actualmente el último tonto que compro a 19800 es un 42% más pobre, el más tonto aun que compró con apalancamiento ya está en el período de aceptación.


----------



## hydra69 (22 Dic 2017)

jajaja...comprad que se acaban las tapas de yogurt


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Ahora si que va a empezar la fiesta de btc y la gente se va a enterar en la mierda que se ha metido.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Dic 2017)

Vamos para abajo, corrección sana.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El único listo fue Enladrillador que vendío todos sus bitcoins hace unos días justo antes del crash ... Dijo textualmente "esto es una burbuja, tengo miedo y me voy" :-D...



Y el chino de Litecoin


----------



## Plutarko (22 Dic 2017)

Parece que las criptos estan haciendo salto base ¿Llevaran paracaidas?
Yo vendi lo que tenia ayer. estoy tentado de entrar en en alguna con el dinero que tengo a fondo perdido.
Siempre he dicho que no me meteria en esto hasta que no pudiera comprar el pan con ello.
Es un puto casino en el que los presentes no somos mas que pringados. Asumirlo.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Curioso, hoy todo en rojo menos la moneda de los bancos con emisión infinita que se está marcando casi un 50%


----------



## Snowball (22 Dic 2017)

ojo que como pete bitcoin puede ser el inicio de un movimiento bajista DEL RESTO DE LOS MERCADOS... 



> 2/22/2017 en 01:22 a.m.
> 
> (En la página del ECB se ha anunciado este experimento para estos días:
> - "The Eurosystem will temporarily pause APP purchases (PSPP, CBPP3, CSPP and ABSPP) from 21 December to 29 December 2017".
> ...


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El único listo fue Enladrillador que vendío todos sus bitcoins hace unos días justo antes del crash ... Dijo textualmente "esto es una burbuja, tengo miedo y me voy" :-D...



Otros ya lo hicimos antes con resultados acojonantes en cuanto a rentabilidad.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 15:25 ----------




Snowball dijo:


> ojo que como pete bitcoin puede ser el inicio del petardazo DEL RESTO DE LOS MERCADOS...



El resto sufrirá más o menos pero para btc es caput.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (22 Dic 2017)

la mempool no paraba de subir en los sat lo estaba vaticinando, pienso donde está un chaval que dijo que quería comprar a crédito bitcoin apalancandose 5 a 1 a 18000, va a traer fuertes secuelas a esa gente que no entiende ni logrará entender como funcionan las finanzas, el nombre del foro lo dice joder!

Hoy el euro sube un 50% respecto al bitcoin como en su día los tulipanes inútiles


----------



## Snowball (22 Dic 2017)

Experimento durante los próximos días... veremos subir la prima de riesgo PIGS ?




> *El BCE suspende las compras de bonos hasta 2018*



El BCE suspende las compras de bonos hasta 2018


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (22 Dic 2017)

[youtube]VLGbj_Fey5k[/youtube]


----------



## hydra69 (22 Dic 2017)

[youtube]hy9LdFbcOoE[/youtube]

Venga hijos de puta arruinaros despacito xD:XX:

peazo esquema ponzi.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Dic 2017)

capitulación....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Snowball dijo:


> ojo que como pete bitcoin puede ser el inicio de un movimiento bajista DEL RESTO DE LOS MERCADOS...



Puedes estar tranquilo que Bitcoin no va "a petar". Bitcoin sigue funcionando tan bien hoy, como lo estuvo haciendo durante los últimos 9 años. Centrifugados como el de hoy yo he visto por lo menos cuatro ya.


----------



## Caraocruz (22 Dic 2017)

Unidentified trader bets $1 million that bitcoin will reach $50,000 - MarketWatch


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Dic 2017)

es interesante ahora que hay futuros y cotiza en mercado más o menos serios, la capacidad de regeneración

antiguamente, en 2013, cuando pasaba esto se hablaba de la desaparición abiertamente
aunque ahora algunos hablen de lo mismo, claramente no va a ocurrir

a mi como inversor, me interesa ver la intensidad con la que los mercados de futuros, centros de la codicia internacional, tirarán a los infiernos a todo este tinglao, y lo que más me interesa: los plazos de tiempo en que lo volverán a levantar

porque aquí lo que interesa es el momiento, up down up down
y aquí ya hay mucho jaleo, muchos intereses, mucho money
no creo que se pase una travesía en el desierto como en 2013-2015

veremos a ver


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No os preocupéis por las dificultades que pueda tener bitcoin para universalizarse y pagar cafeses, hay tropecientas alt que van a hacerlo, no se sabe todavía cuales serán pero será inevitable por la incapacidad de bitcoin para transformarse, ahora es como la insignia de una fábrica de coches decadente...mantiene la marca.



Ya, y como esas tropecientas shitcoins ofrecen soluciones mejores que Bitcoin, por eso hoy están cayendo incluso un 20% más de promedio que él. ¿A que sí?


----------



## kadenas (22 Dic 2017)

Con esta bajada, ya tienen pillado dentro al perfil "riesgo", o "cuentolecherista" podriamos decir.

Ahora, para pillar a otro tipo de gente, lo ideal seria que subiera a un "aburrido" 5% anual, y declaraciones de gente "seria" apoyando. Ya seria la h....a, fijo q caerian mas aun.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Dic 2017)

esto no es aburrido kadenas, por eso estamos aquí

aburrido son los bonos
luego, pa los animaos, está la bolsa
y luego ya está todo este rollo

que no deja de ser como el FOREX pero más tipo salvaje oeste y un poco más puro


----------



## Obduliez (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ...
> 
> Ya se que os jode que no entren más incautos que os respalden vuestras inversiones, pero eso se acabó desde que llegue yo.



Me parece a mi que no estás consiguiendo completamente tu objetivo. Cuanto más leo este hilo y tus comentarios, más me convenzo de que estoy haciendo lo correcto, es decir, mantener y, si puedo, aumentar mi pequeño tesoro de BTC.


----------



## Rory B Bellows (22 Dic 2017)

Últimas noticias: las burbujas revientan.

En otro orden de cosas, se ha descubierto que el agua moja.


----------



## tolomeo (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya, y como esas tropecientas shitcoins ofrecen soluciones mejores que Bitcoin, por eso hoy están cayendo incluso un 20% más de promedio que él. ¿A que sí?



Ahora mismo : 
El "maravilloso" bch cae un 56% desde máximos
El "acabado" bitcoin cae 42% 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Dic 2017)

el proceso para otras veces, es:

sube BTC. a tope. las otras quietas
BTC quieto. Suben el resto de cryptos por no usar términos peyorativos
baja un poco BTC. el resto de cryptos parece que la van a pillar. Aprietan de verdad.
Baja mucho BTC. El resto de cryptos capitulan y caen más que la bola principal del pinball

ahora estamos en ese punto
a ver hasta donde cae, pero la vez que subió de 100 a 1150, luego cayó hasta 300 o por ahí...

así que si ahora ha subido de 3.000 a 20.000... pues puede caer hasta 6.000

veremus


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2017)

Ésto si que huele a PINCHAZO de forma brutal ¿no?



casi un 30% de caída ahora mismo :8:


----------



## deepbones (22 Dic 2017)

A ver si ahora sale...

youtu.be/OeTwwgm6Vsc


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Ésto si que huele a PINCHAZO de forma brutal ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> casi un 30% de caída ahora mismo :8:



Ni siquiera es la primera vez que ves estas caídas de cotización, así que no te hagas el tonto, que tú llevas "comentando" sobre Bitcoin la tira de años ya.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (22 Dic 2017)

Los pinchazos suelen ser lentos las explosiones rápidas, conforme la subida que hemos vivido deberíamos de ver una interesante explosión, esto solo es el principio. Que no os extrañe ver que en cualquier momento rebote consolide un poco y ya continue una pata alcista para corregir atrapar a más compradores y ya sí caer para volver a niveles "normales" para un tipo de producto que apenas sirve como medio de pago a día de hoy.

Eso sí como siga rompiendo soportes y no rebote en condiciones que no so extrañe verlo en 8000 en unas horas o con un flash crash que lo lleve a niveles que ni os hubierais imaginado, estilo IOTA que ha caido un 90% en días.

Edito: para que os hagáis una idea tiene que haber un rebote alcista de al menos un 15% para que inicie una pata alcista, estadísticamente fue el mínimo tras caídas significativas.


----------



## Olduvai (22 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> capitulación....



No, todavía falta el bull trap y el return to normal.

Va a ser divertido.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ni siquiera es la primera vez que ves estas caídas de cotización, así que no te hagas el tonto, que tú llevas "comentando" sobre Bitcoin la tira de años ya.



Claro que si hombre, yo eché los dientes comentando cosas del bitcoin.... :rolleye:



lo que realmente espero es que ésta caída trampa no haya pillado a muchas gacelitas que hayan hipotecado su casa para comprar esa puta mierda criptográfica digital..... ::


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Tenéis los memes guardados de cuando llegamos a 5000? Por si hubiera que rehusarlos...


----------



## p_pin (22 Dic 2017)

Con todo el fin de semana + festivo por delante... os acordáis de los futuros? Tenía que ser en viernes...


----------



## mack008 (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Tenéis los memes guardados de cuando llegamos a 5000? Por si hubiera que rehusarlos...



esto lo he visto en otro hilo, gracias por compartirlo.

creo que sirve para poner la reciente sana corrección en contexto.

lo mejor la columna del beneficio posterior a la corrección.






Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Nos arruinamos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no te arruinas, pierdes parte.

ya dije que el 19000 era venta si o si, podía subir a 50000? si, pero ya no merece la pena porque de 19000 te lo bajan a 5000 y has perdido un 75%.

además que por at ya había signos de agotamiento en la subida.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 17:22 ----------




aventurero artritico dijo:


> quien pueda, que los venda ya a 19000.
> 
> es mi consejo de burbujarra viejo,
> 
> hacedle caso al abuelo.



voy reflotando mi consejo de hace unos días.....

en todos los subidones pasa igual, si compras en 19000 estás comprando algo sobrevalorado Y CARO. si sube, casi no vas a ganar nada, porque en 19000 le vas a meter la misma pasta que si estuviese a 10000. y perder vas a perder parte de lo puesto.


mi experiencia en bolsa me hace no caer en estas trampas.


----------



## hydra69 (22 Dic 2017)

Compra mas bitcoines ahora que estan baratos...metele una hipoteca si puedes.Campeon.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (22 Dic 2017)

8000 transacciones de más de 1000 satoshis pendientes hace 10 minutos justo cuando se produce el rebote, están haciéndose pedazos para comprar a buen precio y pillar el rebote


----------



## destru (22 Dic 2017)

Yo entré hace meses a fondo perdido, aún tiene que bajar mucho más para tener pérdidas, aún así no venderé, es más, compraría si tuviera pasta en el exchange.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que si para en los 10000-11000 está bien.

Esto era esperado. La subida no era ni medio normal... era una salvajada. La bajada tenía que ser de la misma naturaleza.

Momento para trolles


----------



## mack008 (22 Dic 2017)

hydra69 dijo:


> Compra mas bitcoines ahora que estan baratos...metele una hipoteca si puedes.Campeon.



supongo que sabes que los BTC que se estan vendiendo ahora, hay alguien que los estan comprando, no? 
Como siempre el tiempo dará o quitará la razón.

Pongo una cita de un tal Buffet.
" Be Fearful When Others Are Greedy and Greedy When Others Are Fearful"

Warren Buffett

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Olduvai (22 Dic 2017)

animo wapissimos


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Dic 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> supongo que sabes que los BTC que se estan vendiendo ahora, hay alguien que los estan comprando, no?



Te van a dar el premio Nobel, joder. El tema es que el punto de encuentro comprador/vendedor es cada vez más bajo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Curiosa teoría sobre la incompetencia técnica de Coinbase.

Twitter


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No pierdo nada hamijo. Nada. Ni en 5000, ni en 500.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 16:24 ----------
> 
> ...



si vale, porque cumple algunas cosas.

y por eso he cazado el techo en 19000.


----------



## sirpask (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Curiosa teoría sobre la incompetencia técnica de Coinbase.
> 
> Twitter



mmm.. un resumencillo para los que no pilotados bien el english? ¿que los de coinbase están sin bitcoins?


----------



## Plutarko (22 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> mmm.. un resumencillo para los que no pilotados bien el english? ¿que los de coinbase están sin bitcoins?



Hace un rato que no dejan comprar nada. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> mmm.. un resumencillo para los que no pilotados bien el english? ¿que los de coinbase están sin bitcoins?



Parece ser que tienen esos bitcoins disgregados en cantidades tan pequeñitas que no podrían gastarlos a no ser que bajase la red muchísimo las comisiones de las transacciones.

No sé cómo lo han hecho, pero parece una cagada que les va a costar 260 btc


----------



## sirpask (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Parece ser que tienen esos bitcoins disgregados en cantidades tan pequeñitas que no podrían gastarlos a no ser que bajase la red muchísimo las comisiones de las transacciones.
> 
> No sé cómo lo han hecho, pero parece una cagada que les va a costar 260 btc



okok, gracias... eso me pasó ami con unos restos de Bter, he tenido que usar los Satoshis que nos mandasteis para cervezas para llegar al mínimo de transferencia que eran unos 170€.

recolecté todo y para Mycelium, y dejándome "pocas" feeds.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Dic 2017)

Menudo nivel de bilis que tenemos hoy en el hilo XDDD

Todos los biliosos agazapados han salido del armario hoy. Que seguro que ellos no ganan nada con la bajada pero hoygan que si hay alguien que pierde ellos se alegran.

Es acojonante la envidia de los que perdieron el tren :XX::XX:


----------



## p_pin (22 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Menudo nivel de bilis que tenemos hoy en el hilo XDDD
> 
> Todos los biliosos agazapados han salido del armario hoy. Que seguro que ellos no ganan nada con la bajada pero hoygan que si hay alguien que pierde ellos se alegran.
> 
> Es acojonante la envidia de los que perdieron el tren :XX::XX:


----------



## Geldschrank (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Una cagada, sí, pero la culpa es de Core.
> 
> Es lo que pasa por tener una red inoperante que te exige gasta un dineral para hacer cualquier transacción. Todas las direcciones que almacenen cantidades pequeñas de BTC están condenadas a perderse.
> 
> Pero seguro que los fanboys de Core lo ven positivo hoyga... biba la descentralización y tal.



A lo mejor si los de Cash no la hubiesen llenado de spam no pasaría ésto.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Una cagada, sí, pero la culpa es de Core.
> 
> Es lo que pasa por tener una red inoperante que te exige gasta un dineral para hacer cualquier transacción. Todas las direcciones que almacenen cantidades pequeñas de BTC están condenadas a perderse.
> 
> Pero seguro que los fanboys de Core lo ven positivo hoyga... biba la descentralización y tal.



Relacionado con el tema de Coinbase

Twitter


----------



## Geldschrank (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Si claro, y también los aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, debe de ser eso.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (22 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Menudo nivel de bilis que tenemos hoy en el hilo XDDD
> 
> *Todos los biliosos agazapados han salido del armario hoy. Que seguro que ellos no ganan nada con la bajada pero hoygan que si hay alguien que pierde ellos se alegran.
> *
> Es acojonante la envidia de los que perdieron el tren :XX::XX:



No se si eres consciente de la tontería que has dicho, en un negocio de suma cero como es precio del bitcoin para que tu ganes aun comprando y subiendo tiene que haber alguien que pierda lo que tu estás ganando, por lo tanto, cuando tu ganas te alegras de que otro pierda ergo eso es necesario, entonces eso que acabas de decir se aplica a ti.

Por otro lado, a la peña se la sopla que ganes o pierdas quizás te falle el subconsciente por haber ido perdiendo un 30% en un día algo que aprecias, aunque eso de que pierdes es relativo porque eso es en relación al dinero fiat pero si para ti solo existe el bitcoin e ignoras las demás divisas, entonces no habrás perdido nada los dogmáticos el precio del bitcoin ni lo tendrían que mirar de lo contrario serían cerdos hipócritas que se metieron en el por una especulación que no reconocen.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Una cagada, sí, pero la culpa es de Core.
> 
> Es lo que pasa por tener una red inoperante que te exige gasta un dineral para hacer cualquier transacción. Todas las direcciones que almacenen cantidades pequeñas de BTC están condenadas a perderse.
> 
> Pero seguro que los fanboys de Core lo ven positivo hoyga... biba la descentralización y tal.



La culpa no es de core. ¿Acaso tu guardas tus euros en monedas de céntimo? ¿Verdad que no? También son euros igual que los billetes de 20 pero tiene sus desventajas. ¿No?

Cuando conoces bien el funcionamiento de Bitcoin te das cuenta de que está plagado de opciones "económicas", cada una con sus ventajas y desventajas.

Almacenar los bitcoins en cantidades grandes abarata los.costes futuros de enviar una transacción desde ellos, pero reduce la privacidad porque estás dando mucha información sobre la cantidad que atesoras. Guardarlos en cantidades pequeñas mejora la privacidad, pero.encarece su posterior envío.

Y si los guardas en cantidades tan minúsculas como el polvo...pues te arriesgas a que la red, en el futuro, decida rechazar tu transacción de la misma forma que cualquiera puede rechazar un pago en euros si supera la cantidad de cincuenta monedas (si no me creéis, consultadlo y lo veréis).

Como Bitcoin es una red libre y sometida al estricto funcionamiento del libre mercado, es ese mismo libre mercado el que se encarga de determinar cuánto es ese "límite de moneditas máximo" que está dispuestona aceptar en un pago en cada momento mediante mecanismos como el de las comisiones.

Pensadlo bien. El dinero fiduciario es centralizado y el mismo organismo centralizado que lo emite el que determina por ley cuántas moneditas como máximo están obligados a aceptar los usuarios.

Sin embargo Bitcoin es descentralizado y no responde anti ningún tipo de leyes que no sean las del libre mercado. Por eso es ese mismo libre mercado el que determina en cada momento la cantidad máxima válida de moneditas que aceptará por una transacción.

No sé si me estoy haciendo entender, pero yo le veo la lógica.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La culpa no es de core. ¿Acaso tu guardas tus euros en monedas de céntimo? ¿Verdad que no?



¿Qué problema habría en hacerlo? solo es un problema con la mierda de bitcoin.

Tampoco hablamos de céntimos, la gente tiene inmovilizadas decenas de euros en btc y pronto serán centenas.

Hay que estar muy abducido y ser muy cretino para defender este lamentable estado de cosas.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Puedes estar tranquilo que Bitcoin no va "a petar". Bitcoin sigue funcionando tan bien hoy, como lo estuvo haciendo durante los últimos 9 años. Centrifugados como el de hoy yo he visto por lo menos cuatro ya.



Es acojonante que nadie le pueda dar un thanks a este mensaje y tiene una pila. El nivel del hilo y tal. ¿en serio os creeis las tonterias que poneis? Llamas funcionar bien a como funciona btc? Como podeis ser tan cínicos.
Abducidos es poco.
Pero ya paso vuestro momento, este hilo lo vamos a tomar al asalto.


----------



## djun (22 Dic 2017)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> no te arruinas, pierdes parte.
> 
> ya dije que el 19000 era venta si o si, podía subir a 50000? si, pero ya no merece la pena porque de 19000 te lo bajan a 5000 y has perdido un 75%.
> 
> ...



¿Qué precios son buenos en tu opinión para comprar? Después de la caida, ahora que estamos a 13200 dolares...? o todavía es demasiado caro y es mejor esperar una rebaja mayor? ¿A qué precio intentarías entrar?


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que si para en los 10000-11000 está bien.
> 
> Esto era esperado. La subida no era ni medio normal... era una salvajada. La bajada tenía que ser de la misma naturaleza.
> 
> Momento para trolles



Que cinicos sois. Ahora lo esperaba todo el foro. Mas falsos wue una peseta de madera. Hace 2 dias aún andabais aqui con vuestras chorradas de los 50k e los más flipados 100k. No acertais ni sinquerer.
Ya os lo dije el que le haga caso a estos, voy a hacer una lista con nombres va a palamr mucho.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Cada vez tenéis que dar más vueltas para intentar justificar lo injustificable.



Joder piénsalo bien. Aquí somos mucha gente, cada uno de un padre y de una madre distintos, con gustos e intereses diferentes. ¿Por qué ibas a ser tus intereses mejores que los míos o viceversa? ¿Por qué la cantidad arbitraria máxima de moneditas que uno DEBE aceptar obligatoriamente en la red de Bitcoin que tú puedas proponer tiene que ser mejor que la mía?

Pues se deja esa elección al libre mercado y asunto solucionado. No estan difícil de entender.

¿Después de los pataleos que metéis con el límite arbitrario de 1MB en el tamaño de los bloques estás pidiendo que incluyamos otro límite arbitrario en el código o qué? No hay quien os entienda, cojones.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Parece ser que tienen esos bitcoins disgregados en cantidades tan pequeñitas que no podrían gastarlos a no ser que bajase la red muchísimo las comisiones de las transacciones.
> 
> No sé cómo lo han hecho, pero parece una cagada que les va a costar 260 btc



Que desastre de red, Dios mio. Ya decían que no se si el 70% de las direcciones btc no podrían gastarse por las comisiones.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 19:07 ----------




Geldschrank dijo:


> A lo mejor si los de Cash no la hubiesen llenado de spam no pasaría ésto.



Los de cash solo tienen que sentarse delante de su puerta hasta que le pase el cadaver del enemigo. Ellos estan a dar soluciones que salen cada poco y no se tienen que pringar para que le btc se muera.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Por qué la cantidad arbitraria máxima de moneditas que uno DEBE aceptar obligatoriamente en la red de Bitcoin que tú puedas proponer tiene que ser mejor que la mía?



Jojojo! un "rebelde" del papel moneda defendiendo la USURA de su no-moneda, usura que será sin duda alguna lo que lleve a la gente a sumarse al BTC.

El BTC parece un imán para los trisómicos.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La culpa no es de core. ¿Acaso tu guardas tus euros en monedas de céntimo? ¿Verdad que no? También son euros igual que los billetes de 20 pero tiene sus desventajas. ¿No?
> 
> Cuando conoces bien el funcionamiento de Bitcoin te das cuenta de que está plagado de opciones "económicas", cada una con sus ventajas y desventajas.
> 
> ...



Es de descojonarse los razonamientos de esta gente y eso que solo lei la primera frase. Pero es suficiente con ella.


----------



## remonster (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Curiosa teoría sobre la incompetencia técnica de Coinbase.
> 
> Twitter



Me pregunto si no hay bastante más...

Que tarden tanto en soltar los bcash da mucho tufillo a reserva fraccionaria. Que colaboren con los ineptos estafadores de bcash no tiene explicación lógica...salvo que...necesitasen los bcash y los han estado comprando al chino que los mina....

Igual les han estado robando desde hace tiempo sin que se enterasen. Tenemos un MtGox 2.0 en ciernes...


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Me pregunto si no hay bastante más...
> 
> Que tarden tanto en soltar los bcash da mucho tufillo a reserva fraccionaria. Que colaboren con los ineptos estafadores de bcash no tiene explicación lógica...salvo que...necesitasen los bcash y los han estado comprando al chino que los mina....
> 
> Igual les han estado robando desde hace tiempo sin que se enterasen. Tenemos un MtGox 2.0 en ciernes...




¿ Quieres decir que realmente no tenian los BTC que sus clientes habian depositado y que no dieron los BCH en su momento porque se descubria el pastel ya que no los tenian ?


----------



## remonster (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Una cagada, sí, pero la culpa es de Core.
> 
> Es lo que pasa por tener una red inoperante que te exige gasta un dineral para hacer cualquier transacción. Todas las direcciones que almacenen cantidades pequeñas de BTC están condenadas a perderse.
> 
> Pero seguro que los fanboys de Core lo ven positivo hoyga... biba la descentralización y tal.



Hostía...vaya sequía..la culpa debe ser de core.

Tío, no ves que das risa? En bitstamp han batcheado y consolidado las traansacciones y no cobran fees. Los de coinbase son unos incompetentes. Ni son capaces de organizar correctametne las transacciones, ni de implementar segwit, ni de dar acceso a los bcash...yo creo que los hackers se han cebado con ellos...

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 19:20 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Quieres decir que realmente no tenian los BTC que sus clientes habian depositado y que no dieron los BCH en su momento porque se descubria el pastel ya que no los tenian ?



Claro. Si operan con reserva fraccionaria no tienen los bcash que deberían.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Ahora mismo tienen todas las compras y ventas desabilitadas.


----------



## Olduvai (22 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ubicación: Murcia
> 
> Otro paleto al ignore.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Te has quedado sin argumentos


----------



## sirpask (22 Dic 2017)

son americanos ¿no?


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Será forero?

Twitter


----------



## Geldschrank (22 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta.

He de crear un wallet de Segwit para que mis transacciones sean más baratas? Quiero decir, es más barato mandar pasta de un wallet normal a uno Segwit o sólo pasa entre wallets Segwit??

Voy a empezar a liquidar shitforks y no quiero meter mis claves privadas en software de dudosa procedencia.


----------



## Arctic (22 Dic 2017)

Olduvai dijo:


> No, todavía falta el bull trap y el return to normal.
> 
> Va a ser divertido.



A veces me hago esta pregunta:
¿Y si cae tanto tanto tanto el bitcoin que me tengo que ir a vivir a Murcia? Enseguida me doy cuenta que eso no puede pasar y respiro tranquilo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> He de crear un wallet de Segwit para que mis transacciones sean más baratas? Quiero decir, es más barato mandar pasta de un wallet normal a uno Segwit o sólo pasa entre wallets Segwit??
> 
> Voy a empezar a liquidar shitforks y no quiero meter mis claves privadas en software de dudosa procedencia.



Tienes que utilizar wallets que estén funcionando con segwit, como por ejemplo las hardware wallets de trezor, ledger o billeteras como la samuraiwallet, greenaddress o electrum.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 20:07 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Será forero?
> 
> Twitter



No. Es un cachondo de la vida. No le hagas ni caso.

Dijo que había hipotecado la casa en el ATH, como también podría haber dicho que vendió a su abuela en el mercado de esclavos de Libia. Cachondos como éste te encontrarás toda la vida.


----------



## Geldschrank (22 Dic 2017)

Joder, y por qué no son todos los wallets nuevos SegWit??


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Joder, y por qué no son todos los wallets nuevos SegWit??



¿Porque el desarrollo de todo esto es descentralizado y cada equipo de desarrolladores tiene sus propios ritmos de adopción? Además, la adopción del SegWit es voluntaria.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Dic 2017)

Todo dios dándose codazos para salirse por un embudo de 4 transacciones por segundo.

Los pringaos con wallets pequeños tienen que enteregarles sus satoshis a los wallets grandes o resignarse a perderlos :XX:

El coste de transacción es de $30 y subiendo. Qué pasa cuando, con las prisas, el coste sea $100 o $1.000? se congelerá la red bitcoin y toda la "riqueza" almacenada en ella?


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Todo dios dándose codazos para salirse por un embudo de 4 transacciones por segundo.
> 
> Los pringaos con wallets pequeños tienen que enteregarles sus satoshis a los wallets grandes o resignarse a perderlos :XX:
> 
> El coste de transacción es de $30 y subiendo. Qué pasa cuando, con las prisas, el coste sea $100 o $1.000? se congelerá la red bitcoin y toda la "riqueza" almacenada en ella?



No va a tardar nada en llegar a 100, y lo de 4 tps debe ser coña ¿no?
Ni a eso llega consumiendo más que toda Irlanda.


----------



## Plutarko (22 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Todo dios dándose codazos para salirse por un embudo de 4 transacciones por segundo.
> 
> Los pringaos con wallets pequeños tienen que enteregarles sus satoshis a los wallets grandes o resignarse a perderlos :XX:
> 
> El coste de transacción es de $30 y subiendo. Qué pasa cuando, con las prisas, el coste sea $100 o $1.000? se congelerá la red bitcoin y toda la "riqueza" almacenada en ella?



Yo tengo en una wallet del móvil 10mbtc... Para que vale eso con ese coste por transacción..... Para nada 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Aqui una entrada en reddit acojoante poniendo a las claras quienes y cuantos son realmente en el desarrollo de core.
Viene de esta entrevista
2017-12-21 Hour 2 and 3 Tone Vays, Dr Phranq Tamburri on Vimeo
hay 32 desarrolladores con más de 30 commits
de esos 32, 8 no hiciereon aportaciones en todo el 2017.
Al final llega a que solo 9 tienen más de 200 commits (un commit puede ser cambiar una coma en un comentario o cualquier otro cambio, para quien no lo sepa) y de los 10 principales 7 trabajan para blockstream.
¿donde está el desarrollo descentralizado?
Despues habla de chaincode alguno de los desarrolladores de core también le pagan de aquí y de como Alex Morcos (su fundador y el fundador del MIT's Media Labs Digital Currency initiative), está pagando a 6 del top 10.
Debunking: "Blockstream is 3 or 4 developers out of hundreds of developers at Core" - Tone Vays : btc

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 21:05 ----------

En bitpay mínimo 100$ para bitcoin.
Why We're Updating the Minimum BitPay Payment Amount to $100

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 21:07 ----------

Si btc saliese hoy con sus cualidades sería la total shitcoin. ¿alguien puede discutir esto?

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 21:09 ----------

Los de nicehash también van a tener que dejar de usar btc por las fees.
Twitter
Ni una puta noticia buena en esa shitcoin.


----------



## Antonius Block (22 Dic 2017)

Es curioso es el hecho de que tampoco se ha dado a conocer ninguna noticia trágica que justifique una caída de este calibre en toda criptotulipandia.
Demasiado capital entrando el último mes, posiblemente. 

Bien mirado estamos como hace 20 días (y entonces todos felices y contentos con la subida). Lo que es la psicología.

Y comentar que en principio si bitcoin cae las transacciones también caen porcentualmente :XX::XX:

Espero que Coinbase no la líe parda. La intriga de los BCH no tiene buena pinta para nada.

De todas formas el criptomundo nunca ha estado tan de moda. Solamente por la viralización que se encuentra en proceso y que continuará como bola de nieve en 2018 va a entrar mucho dinero en esto, conque HODL!


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Sin palabras


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Sin palabras



efectivamente, sin palabras...

HFBoards - NHL Message Board and Forum for National Hockey League

foro de hockey sobre hielo? ::


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Es curioso es el hecho de que tampoco se ha dado a conocer ninguna noticia trágica que justifique una caída de este calibre en toda criptotulipandia.
> Demasiado capital entrando el último mes, posiblemente.
> 
> Bien mirado estamos como hace 20 días (y entonces todos felices y contentos con la subida). Lo que es la psicología.
> ...



Quiza las fees a 38$ y camino de los 100$ y la mempool en ATH hasta las trancas te parezcan poco trágicas.


----------



## Digamelon (22 Dic 2017)

[youtube]hePcxT1CNGY[/youtube]


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> En bitpay mínimo 100$ para bitcoin.
> Why We're Updating the Minimum BitPay Payment Amount to $100



Te has dejado fuera lo mejor:

_*What's going to happen to smaller bitcoin payments?*

We are observing Bitcoin network conditions constantly. If network capacity increases or miner fee levels go down, we will evaluate lowering our invoice minimum again.

We are also working quickly to *add support for a Bitcoin Cash *(BCH) payment option on all BitPay invoices. Bitcoin Cash is a modified fork of Bitcoin which will allow purchasers to send payments with significantly lower bitcoin miner fees. Bitcoin Cash payments will allow us to re-enable payments as small as $1 or smaller._​


----------



## Antonius Block (22 Dic 2017)

Efectivamante opino que la técnica de la avestruz no soluciona los problemas.

Sin embargo Bitcoin no sería una shitcoin más porque es la más descentralizada, posiblemente la más distribuida y sin lugar a dudas la más segura. 

Bitcoin es el oro y goza de las desventajas de ir a hacer las gestiones mañaneras cargado con un lingote de oro.

Si la comparamos a BCH, diría que la segunda, debido a los nodos mastodónicos, sería más o menos como el oro que tiene Alemania que se lo "custodia" Estados Unidos.

Desde luego sería mucho mejor que bitcoin tuviera también las cualidades de las monedas de dos euros. Eso sería la leche. A corto plazo es probable que pierda más terreno.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 21:23 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Quiza las fees a 38$ y camino de los 100$ y la mempool en ATH hasta las trancas te parezcan poco trágicas.



Si solamente hubiera caído BTC y si esas fees (que efectivamente son una buena castaña, para qué nos vamos a engañar) fueran una cosa surgida en 24h tendría sentido que justificaran la caída.

Sin embargo BTC es de las tokens que menos han perdido (BCH pierde mucho más desde máximos) y las fees no son una cosa de ayer.

A saber lo que se trama entre bastidores


----------



## sirpask (22 Dic 2017)

Joder, yo sigo pensando... ¿como alguien retira 100.000 millones en 24h del marketcap y no se sabe quien es?


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Dic 2017)

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 21:27 ----------

yo digais lo que digais los que teneis muchos bitcoins, veo esto una gran cagada de bitcoin.

al final se pierden todas las monedas 

donde se pueden dar ideas a los de bitcoin core? algun email? yo tengo alguna idea, pero no se si se podria implementar.

seria cuestion de preguntarles.


----------



## Tuttle (22 Dic 2017)




----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Te has dejado fuera lo mejor:
> 
> _*What's going to happen to smaller bitcoin payments?*
> 
> ...



Decían que lo sacaban para Enero pero quizá tengan que acelerar.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 21:42 ----------




Antonius Block dijo:


> Efectivamante opino que la técnica de la avestruz no soluciona los problemas.
> 
> Sin embargo Bitcoin no sería una shitcoin más porque es la más descentralizada, posiblemente la más distribuida y sin lugar a dudas la más segura.
> 
> ...



Con nodos mastodonicos no te referiras a una rpi con un disco de 500Gb. Con lo que te cuesta la fee de btc ya lo pagas.
En lo de que btc es lo más distribuido lo dudo muchisimo simplemente por la manera de repartir cash, y en desarrollo es totalmente centralizada.
Lo de más segura es posible, pero quizá tampoco sea necesaria tanta cuando por ejemplo dicen que una tx 0 conf es más segura que pagar con tarjeta.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Plutarko dijo:


> Yo tengo en una wallet del móvil 10mbtc... Para que vale eso con ese coste por transacción..... Para nada



Yo tengo ahora mismo en el bolsillo 3 monedas de 1 céntimo, un botón de color marrón y una pastilla de Almax. ¿De qué me sirve eso con este coste de la vida? Para nada.

¿Cuánto te costaron cuando los obtuvistes?

Ahora en serio, con 10 mbtc puedes construir una transacción y enviarla a la red. Así por lo menos aprendes cómo funciona. Esos milibitcoins te dan para estampillar un documento en la red, por ejemplo.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Efectivamante opino que la técnica de la avestruz no soluciona los problemas.
> 
> Sin embargo Bitcoin no sería una shitcoin más porque es la más descentralizada, posiblemente la más distribuida y sin lugar a dudas la más segura.
> 
> ...



La muerte de btc. Hay que tatuarlo en la frente?


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Joder, yo sigo pensando... ¿como alguien retira 100.000 millones en 24h del marketcap y no se sabe quien es?



Se llaman bots y trabajan para dar vida a las gráficas. Sería muy fácil ver que todas las cryptos van a la luna sin ningún retroceso :: 

Espera a que BTC sea degollado y verás que fiesta se va a pegar criptolandia. :XX:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo tengo ahora mismo en el bolsillo 3 monedas de 1 céntimo, un botón de color marrón y una pastilla de Almax. ¿De qué me sirve eso con este coste de la vida? Para nada.



Tontorrón, si tienes 10.000 bolsillos con 3 monedas de 1 céntimo en cada uno los puedes juntar en uno de 300 euros a coste cero, con BTC has perdido los 300 euros.

En qué ha quedado la tan manida fungibilidad de btc? ::

Menudos subnormalabarismos mentales tienes que hacer para tragar con tu rueda de molino.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Twitter


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Tontorrón, si tienes 10.000 bolsillos con 3 monedas de 1 céntimo en cada uno los puedes juntar en uno de 300 euros a coste cero, con BTC has perdido los 300 euros.
> 
> En qué ha quedado la tan manida fungibilidad de btc? ::
> 
> Menudos subnormalabarismos mentales tienes que hacer para tragar con tu rueda de molino.



te doy un thanks.... por que tienes mas razon que un santo.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 21:56 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Twitter



Robert Reid‏ 
@robertreidmd

Bitcoin has "crashed" 30% SIX TIMES in 2017. 

Each "crash" has been followed by an increase of: 76%, 237%, 183%, 165%, 152%. 

Bitcoin takes 7 steps forward, 2 steps back, 7 steps forward, 2 steps back. 

Every 2 steps back is heralded as the end of #bitcoin. Relax!


----------



## bmbnct (22 Dic 2017)

Joder el Trolmeter esta a tope. Están todos trabajando a toda máquina. 
Recuerdo que este hilo es de Bitcoin, no de Bcash. En el hilo de altcoins es donde debería de hablarse de esta coin o sino crear un hilo nuevo como ya lo tiene IOTA por ejemplo.
Seguir ensuciando este hilo hablado de Bcash es trolear el hilo y pretender confundir y estafar a los nuevos que quieren informarse sobre Bitcoin.


----------



## Claudius (22 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> A veces me hago esta pregunta:
> ¿Y si cae tanto tanto tanto el bitcoin que me tengo que ir a vivir a Murcia? Enseguida me doy cuenta que eso no puede pasar y respiro tranquilo.




Tu no has estado en Murcia verdad?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> te doy un thanks.... por que tienes mas razon que un santo.



De eso nada. Putin no tiene razón. En Bitcoin tú también puedes juntar todas las UTXO que te de la gana, siempre claro está, que estés dispuesto a pagar las comisiones correspondientes que marca el libre mercado.

En el ejemplo que pone, tú puedes juntar 300 bolsillos con 3 céntimos cada uno, pero seguirán resultando 900 centimillos y nunca podrás obligar a nadie, según la ley, a aceptar más de 50 de ellos en un pago.

En Bitcoin sucede lo mismo sólo que, en lugar de ceñirnos a "una ley" (cosa imposible), dejamos actuar al libre mercado.

¿Cuántos de los goldbugs del foro aceptan polvo de horo? Ya te digo yo que ninguno, porque después tendrán que fundirlo, acuñarlo, etc para que tenga un uso más extendido.

Pues en Bitcoin ha pasado algo parecido. Estos últimos meses la red ha decidido soberanamente dejar de utilizar el "polvo de Bitcoin" en sus transacciones. Bueno... no es que no se pueda emplear... es que, si decides hacerlo, la red te va a cobrar el coste de refinarlo, fundirlo y acuñarlo


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Dic 2017)

Jojojo!

[youtube]UG7zLhEWanc[/youtube]

I was broke, unemployed, I was starting to slouch
I was sleeping in the basement on my momma's new couch
That's when I heard it all, a chance to skirt it all
a money like my last girl
Completely virtual...

Got the top graphics cards, got a power supply
a microprocesser, a motherboard, a towering drive
I put the RAM in the RAM slot, drive in the larger bay
topped it off, two fans
Like a Chargers game!

Price spike to $30!? I missed out, I fear
crudely assemble a rig like a BP engineer
My friends and family smile and smirk and all make fun of me
But I'm-a make them eat their words because I'm gonna be a

Bitcoin Billionaire
Spending money like I don't care
Mining coin in my underwear
I'm gonna be a Bitcoin Billionaire

Selecting software and reading the notes
I'm picking out my favorite miners like a Penn State coach
Pick me a digital wallet for holding all my amounts
read up on the all the ways to open lots of accounts

I feel like Tom Brady, I got a fear of inflation
But this is crypto, baby--central bank decentralization
The script I flipped it, laptop encrypted
My life was rotten now all my cotton's Egypt-ed

Now even on my vacation I'm crypto-supplying
They call me gentrification the way I'm block-modifying
Friends asking "what's the best part of your newfound treasury?"
I say "reminding you how you told me I'd never be a…

Bitcoin Billionaire
Spending money like I don't care
Flash drives in their underwear
Now that I'm a Bitcoin Billionaire

The cash was never-ending, yo
upscale and fun and rowdy
I was spending like a 7 on a
scale from 1 to Saudi

Call it mad bankin', all night and all weekend
My rig is Al Franken:
(grabs what it can while you sleepin')

Just try outspending me and you'll see I'm on a mission
I drop more Satoshis than a clumsy Japanese obstetrician
But I ain't open to splits, don't care if it's best or not
Opposing forks like a Chinese restaurant

I went from geek to chic, from basic to ASIC
I went from basement-squatting to yachting from basin to basin
Went from no friends and depression to peer-to-peer legend

Bitcoin Billionaire
Spending money like I don't care
Then one day there was a solar flare...

I was a Bitcoin Billionaire
Spending money like I don't care
Now I just pawned my underwear
Used to be a Bitcoin Billionaire.​


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De eso nada. Putin no tiene razón. En Bitcoin tú también puedes juntar todas las UTXO que te de la gana, siempre claro está, que estés dispuesto a pagar las comisiones correspondientes que marca el libre mercado.



Jojojo! qué IMBÉCIL, se refocila en su propia mierda hasta el ahogamiento.


----------



## Plutarko (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Sin palabras



Pues en coinbase me sigue saliendo el anuncio de que no puedo comprar bch.... A si que de operational nada... 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Ale si alguien quiere pasar a Fiat to lo gordo sin pagar impuestos, otra opción

Belarus Legalizes Cryptocurrencies and ICOs - Tax-Free for Five Years - Bitcoin News


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ale si alguien quiere pasar a Fiat to lo gordo sin pagar impuestos, otra opción
> 
> Belarus Legalizes Cryptocurrencies and ICOs - Tax-Free for Five Years - Bitcoin News



Por fin Putinreretraso va a sernos útil en este hilo si nos explica los requisitos para la residencia fiscal en Bielorusia.


----------



## Nico (22 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Joder, yo sigo pensando... *¿como alguien retira 100.000 millones en 24h del marketcap y no se sabe quien es?*



:8:

sirpask:

El "marketcap" es una ficción. Es el producto de multiplicar la cantidad de "criptos" por su cotización.

Si la cotización *baja a la mitad* (sin que nadie mueva un centavo, tal vez por una mala noticia) el "marketcap" *baja a la mitad* sin que nadie se haya llevado ni un centavo.

Son "_números en la pantalla_".

¿ O tú crees que hay *600.000 millones de dólares* guardados en una caja y respaldando las criptos ? :rolleye:

Si se paga $ 19.000 x btc el "marketcap" refleja eso pero, si avisan que la blockchain está pinchada y la siguiente operación en pánico se hiciera por $ 22 el marketcap reflejaría ese valor.

Eso no quita que, quienes han vendido se han llevado una pasta gansa (quizás $ 5000 millones) y que, tras comprarse las Ferraris y los yates, con lo que les sobre VUELVAN A COMPRAR btc para armar la siguiente burbuja.

Los que manejan los mercados no viven de "números en la pantalla", liquidan posiciones sin mirar atrás.

Por eso se habla de _"leones y gacelas" _en los mercados (aunque, dada la juventud e inexperiencia de muchos bitcoiners de eso no tienen ni idea)


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Dic 2017)

lo de las 50 monedas y el polvo de oro no me ha convencido.

eran 10.000 bolsillos con 3 centimos.

por que voy cambiando de 20 en 20 y luego de 20x5 y al final tienes los 300€

lo de las 50 monedas no pinta nada o puedes saltartelo.

por que puedo juntar todo mi dinero y gratis.

aqui tienes oro y no lo puedes juntar y ni si quiera venderlo,aunque tengas mil bitcoins en 1.000.000 de wallets , como eso de coinbase que decis que le ha pasado....

pues lo veo una mierda limitarlo solo a los ricos, por que eso hace que baje el precio como esta pasando.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 22:46 ----------

por que no hacen los bloques mas grandes y se paga al full node por tiempo conectado?

por que solo a los putos mineros?


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Joder el Trolmeter esta a tope. Están todos trabajando a toda máquina.
> Recuerdo que este hilo es de Bitcoin, no de Bcash. En el hilo de altcoins es donde debería de hablarse de esta coin o sino crear un hilo nuevo como ya lo tiene IOTA por ejemplo.
> Seguir ensuciando este hilo hablado de Bcash es trolear el hilo y pretender confundir y estafar a los nuevos que quieren informarse sobre Bitcoin.



Esta claro que aquí no se debe hablar de bcash. ¿Es nueva esa?

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 22:53 ----------

all, a chance to skirt it all
a money like my last girl
Completely virtual...

Got the top graphics cards, got a power supply
a microprocesser, a motherboard, a towering drive
I put the RAM in the RAM slot, drive in the larger bay
topped it off, two fans
Like a Chargers game!

Price spike to $30!? I missed out, I fear
crudely assemble a rig like a BP engineer
My friends and family smile and smirk and all make fun of me
But I'm-a make them eat their words because I'm gonna be a

Bitcoin Billionaire
Spending money like I don't care
Mining coin in my underwear
I'm gonna be a Bitcoin Billionaire

Selecting software and reading the notes
I'm picking out my favorite miners like a Penn State coach
Pick me a digital wallet for holding all my amounts
read up on the all the ways to open lots of accounts

I feel like Tom Brady, I got a fear of inflation
But this is crypto, baby--central bank decentralization
The script I flipped it, laptop encrypted
My life was rotten now all my cotton's Egypt-ed

Now even on my vacation I'm crypto-supplying
They call me gentrification the way I'm block-modifying
Friends asking "what's the best part of your newfound treasury?"
I say "reminding you how you told me I'd never be a…

Bitcoin Billionaire
Spending money like I don't care
Flash drives in their underwear
Now that I'm a Bitcoin Billionaire

The cash was never-ending, yo
upscale and fun and rowdy
I was spending like a 7 on a
scale from 1 to Saudi

Call it mad bankin', all night and all weekend
My rig is Al Franken:
(grabs what it can while you sleepin')

Just try outspending me and you'll see I'm on a mission
I drop more Satoshis than a clumsy Japanese obstetrician
But I ain't open to splits, don't care if it's best or not
Opposing forks like a Chinese restaurant

I went from geek to chic, from basic to ASIC
I went from basement-squatting to yachting from basin to basin
Went from no friends and depression to peer-to-peer legend

Bitcoin Billionaire
Spending money like I don't care
Then one day there was a solar flare...

I was a Bitcoin Billionaire
Spending money like I don't care
Now I just pawned my underwear
Used to be a Bitcoin Billionaire.[/INDENT]



Jojojo! qué IMBÉCIL, se refocila en su propia mierda hasta el ahogamiento.[/QUOTE]

Lo de este tío tiene que ser enfermedad mental. No hay otra explicación, ni las mejores abduciones de la historia.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 22:54 ----------




Plutarko dijo:


> Pues en coinbase me sigue saliendo el anuncio de que no puedo comprar bch.... A si que de operational nada...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk



Por lo menos no te estas equivocando al elegir moneda. Prueba en kraken mismo, dicen que ahora va bien. No sé.


----------



## p_pin (22 Dic 2017)

Bueno, se han recuperado +3.000$ en cotización desde el mínimo de las 16h, y en este momento está en el punto en el que o se gira abajo, o confirma en el gráfico la probable remontada


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Dic 2017)

para al final pagar esas comisiones, no hacian falta tantos ceros a la derecha creo yo....


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Bueno, se han recuperado +3.000$ en cotización desde el mínimo de las 16h, y en este momento está en el punto en el que o se gira abajo, o confirma en el gráfico la probable remontada



Desde los $20k van $-6k de retroceso. La tendencia al infierno es clara y más cuando bitcoin no se recomienda tener ni regalado.

:rolleye:


----------



## BlueArrow (22 Dic 2017)

Dejad ya de lloriquear por las comisiones y los distintos problemas que hay. Esto es un sistema en desarrollo, mueve miles de millones, se está trabajando en soluciones. Las cosas no pueden estar listas en 5 minutos ni en 5 meses, una cantidad enorme de dinero depende de que nada falle y de que un sistema altamente complejo y descentralizado basado en el equilibrio de muchos elementos funcione como un reloj sin un solo fallo que pueda poner en peligro todo su conjunto.

Hay una cantidad de pasta metida en Bitcoin acojonante, y más que va a haber. El código fuente de Bitcoin a día de hoy es el software más estudiado, con más número de ojos acechando bugs.

El que no esté dispuesto a esperar en este asunto cambios graduales y áltamente prudentes ya sabe dónde está la puerta.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Estos son los pobres infelices que van a palmar, pero es que hay que estar muy loco para meter 75000 pavos de una hipoteca en btc a 19000.





"not a bubble" : btc

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 23:19 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Dejad ya de lloriquear por las comisiones y los distintos problemas que hay. Esto es un sistema en desarrollo, mueve miles de millones, se está trabajando en soluciones. Las cosas no pueden estar listas en 5 minutos ni en 5 meses, una cantidad enorme de dinero depende de que nada falle y de que un sistema altamente complejo y descentralizado dependiente de un equilibrio de muchos elementos funcione como un reloj sin un solo fallo que pueda poner en peligro el dinero de mucha gente.
> 
> May una cantidad de pasta metida en Bitcoin acojonante, y más que va a haber. El código fuente de Bitcoin a día de hoy es el software más estudiado, con más número de ojos acechando bugs.
> 
> El que no esté dispuesto a esperar en este asunto cambios graduales y áltamente prudentes ya sabe dónde está la puerta.



Otro que no se entera, como el de la hipoteca. La cantidad de burradas y tonterias en pocas líneas. En fin, a algunos les encantan las ruedas de molino de postre.
Y los que tenemos bch no lloramos por las comisiones, eso es un problema de otros.


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Estos son los pobres infelices que van a palmar, pero es que hay que estar muy loco para meter 75000 pavos de una hipoteca en btc a 19000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p_pin (22 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Desde los $20k van $-6k de retroceso. La tendencia al infierno es clara y más cuando bitcoin no se recomienda tener ni regalado.
> 
> :rolleye:



No pierdas la visión, 6k es aprox. un 30%

Hace sólo 2 semanas, también perdió un 30% aprox. de 17k a 12k

La tendencia? pues verás como rompa esas 2 líneas...


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


>



Pues que suban el nivel. Yo no tolero el nivel parvulario para que vengan a estas alturas y con la que esta cayendo con sandeces de que esto va poco a poco, que hay que tener paciencia y demás gilipolleces.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> lo de las 50 monedas y el polvo de oro no me ha convencido.
> 
> eran 10.000 bolsillos con 3 centimos.
> 
> ...



Aquí las reglas son iguales para todos. Las máquinas de contar monedas y las fundiciones de horo están ahora mismo ocupadas por gente que está dispuesta a pagar más que tú.

¿Quieres contar los 90.000 centimillos para meterlos en paquetitos o fundir tu polvo de horo? Pues, o pagas una buena comisión por ello o te compras tú una contadora de monedas o una forja, así de sencillo.

Esto último equivale a que te compres unos buenos equipos de minado, te pongas a minar y, una vez encuentres un bloque, metes allí tus transacciones de centimillos "a fundir".

Si, en vez de hacer esto haces, tal y como solemos hacer el resto, alquilar las máquinas de minado, pues tu oferta por el acceso a ellas tendrá que competir con las nuestras en igualdad de condiciones.



Skull & Bones dijo:


> pues lo veo una mierda limitarlo solo a los ricos, por que eso hace que baje el precio como esta pasando.



Bitcoin no está limitado a nadie, ni a ricos, ni a pobres. Todos compiten en igualdad de condiciones.

Ahora vas y me explicas cómo podemos crear una criptomoneda "que únicamente de servicio a los pobres", venga.



Skull & Bones dijo:


> por que no hacen los bloques mas grandes y se paga al full node por tiempo conectado?
> 
> por que solo a los putos mineros?



Porque te tocas por las noches.


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Dic 2017)

lo veo como arrow que ya lo arreglaran proximamente y encontraran alguna solucion llamese LN, SEGWIT o PERICODELOSPALOTES.

mientras tanto hodlearemos.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 23:48 ----------

y otra cosa....por que se llaman full nodes?

acaso hay nodes?

por que no hacen medium node? que no tengas que bajar toda la cadena?

no es que me toque, es que me los fumo de Twisted HashPlant


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Aquí las reglas son iguales para todos. Las máquinas de contar monedas y las fundiciones de horo están ahora mismo ocupadas por gente que está dispuesta a pagar más que tú.
> 
> ¿Quieres contar los 90.000 centimillos para meterlos en paquetitos o fundir tu polvo de horo? Pues, o pagas una buena comisión por ello o te compras tú una contadora de monedas o una forja, así de sencillo.
> 
> ...



Dice el colgao este, que se esta olvidando de tomar las pastillas y así chochea que btc es igual para ricos y pobres. Claro, chaval, más del 80% de la población mundial no gana en una semana para pagar las fees.
Vete a joderle la cabeza a otros.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> lo veo como arrow que ya lo arreglaran proximamente y encontraran alguna solucion llamese LN, SEGWIT o PERICODELOSPALOTES.
> 
> mientras tanto hodlearemos.



Pues ya te aviso yo de que no hay nada que arreglar. Los bloques, tengan el límite que tengan, van a estar siempre llenos, el mercado de comsiones, sean estas del importe que sean, siempre va a estar en funcionamiento y, si llegan usuarios en oleadas como siempre, la cotización se comportará a burbujazos, como siempre lo ha hecho.

Lo que no puede ser es que al principio todo el mundo entre con un jiji juju, qué guay está esto, gracias por las cervezas en bitcoins, uy qué disruptivo es todo esto,... pero luego, al poco tiempo vengáis: 

- jijiji, mira cari qué shitcoin más cuca me he comprado de oferta. El de la tienda me ha dicho que es más mejor que el Bitcoin que llevaba de la temporada pasada.

- uyyy, ahora no me viene bien pagar esas comisiones por utilizar un cheque para pagar estas medias. Este tienda de ropa está anticuada.

- Mi prima Mari Loli me ha dicho que su marido y ella van a meterse en una ICO/shitcoin sobre plano que es divina de la muerte. Y mientras tanto nosotros seguimos en esta casa de pueblo de robustos cimientos.

Parecéis mujeres, macho, siempre metiéndoos en fregáos sin verdaderamente saber cuáles son las verdaderas condiciones y consecuencias.


----------



## tixel (22 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> lo veo como arrow que ya lo arreglaran proximamente y encontraran alguna solucion llamese LN, SEGWIT o PERICODELOSPALOTES.
> 
> mientras tanto hodlearemos.
> 
> ...



Deja los porros. Y eso que yo ahora me voy a hacer uno. A vuestra salud. Pero es malo el abuso, los voy a dejar antes de acabar el año.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> y otra cosa....por que se llaman full nodes?
> 
> acaso hay nodes?
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes la explicación de qué es un full node y su diferencia con los nodes:

Full node - Bitcoin Wiki

Como resumen: un full node es aquel que vela por el cumplimiento de las reglas del protocolo Bitcoin.


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2017)

Este bajón va a ser muy bueno para que la gente se entere en donde está metiendo,los dineros y no este solo preocupada de doblar cada semana.
Vamos, otra fatal noticia para btc.


----------



## p_pin (23 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> y otra cosa....por que se llaman full nodes?
> 
> acaso hay nodes?
> 
> por que no hacen medium node? que no tengas que bajar toda la cadena?



Full nodo se refiere a que están las 24 horas. Hay gente que habilita su ordenata sólo unas horas, por ejemplo si lo tienes en la misma habitación en que duermes, es un poco coñazo dejar el pc encendido, por que por silencioso que sea se suele escuchar. O si por ejemplo tienes que usar el pc para algo que tenga un consumo de recursos del pc... video de alta calidad, edición, juegos, etc... el pc iría muy ralentizado. El propósito del nodo es estar disponible, si se empiezan a hacer "apaños" como trocear la cadena al final lo que se hace es aumentar la vulnerabilidad


----------



## djun (23 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ale si alguien quiere pasar a Fiat to lo gordo sin pagar impuestos, otra opción
> 
> Belarus Legalizes Cryptocurrencies and ICOs - Tax-Free for Five Years - Bitcoin News



“Individuals will be able to store, change, buy, donate, bequeath, mine, and also exchange cryptocurrencies and tokens for fiat currencies,” Rusbase elaborated. In addition, it is not necessary to declare cryptocurrency profits and income from their operations since they are tax-free until January 1, 2023.​

Interesante. Pero me parece que esto a nosostros no nos sirve. Para beneficiarnos de estar libres de impuestos supongo que tendríamos que ser ciudadanos con la residencia fiscal en Bielorrusia. Y eso será algo complicado de conseguir.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Dic 2017)

Y seguimos con el FUD. Ahora resulta que nos quieren hacer ver problemas con las direcciones que tienen pocos bitcoins.

Tan facil como hacer unos numeros.

- Procesado por lotes, 1 input=150 bytes
- Comision 40 satoshis/byte x 150 = 6000 satoshis = $12000 = $0.72

O sea que solo hacen falta $0.72 para mover los bitcoins que queden sueltos en una transaccion anterior. Vamos, un problema de cojones segun los fudsters.

Ya se que ahora me contestara alguno de los panolis del hilo con lo de que las comisiones no son de 40 satoshis/byte. Y es cierto, en este momento que estamos bajo un ataque no. Pero estoy dispuesto a apostarme unos bitcoins con el que quiera a que en unos dias existira alguna ventana temporal en la que se limpien las transacciones de al menos 40 sat/byte.

A ver si algun bocas acepta la apuesta. Aunque ya sabemos de que pie cojean estos.


----------



## djun (23 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta: ¿sabéis si el bitcoin se considera como un 'medio de pago'? Lo digo porque en ese caso se supone que podrás adquirir productos y servicios sin tener que declarar ninguna plusvalía a Hacienda. 
Es decir: si compras un bitocin que vale 1.000 y después con ese bitcoin compras un coche que vale 20.000. Supongo que no te harán declarar en el IRPF por las plusvalias o ganancias del capital de los 19.000 euros de diferencia que tributan por tramos al 19% y al 21%. ¿no?. ¿Sabéis algo de esto?

Deberíamos abrir algún hilo serio sobre temas fiscales.


----------



## Digamelon (23 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿sabéis si el bitcoin se considera como un 'medio de pago'? Lo digo porque en ese caso se supone que podrás adquirir productos y servicios sin tener que declarar ninguna plusvalía a Hacienda.
> Es decir: si compras un bitocin que vale 1.000 y después con ese bitcoin compras un coche que vale 20.000. Supongo que no te harán declarar en el IRPF por las plusvalias o ganancias del capital de los 19.000 euros de diferencia que tributan por tramos al 19% y al 21%. ¿no?. ¿Sabéis algo de esto?
> 
> Deberíamos abrir algún hilo serio sobre temas fiscales.



De una panda de ladrones no esperes coherencia. Te cobrarán los impuestos que les salgan de las pelotas.


----------



## djun (23 Dic 2017)

Digamelon dijo:


> De una panda de ladrones no esperes coherencia. Te cobrarán los impuestos que les salgan de las pelotas.



Eso es lo que yo me temo. En todo caso creo que cambiarían la Ley para hacerte pagar dos veces. IVA mas ganancias del capital en el IRPF.


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> “Individuals will be able to store, change, buy, donate, bequeath, mine, and also exchange cryptocurrencies and tokens for fiat currencies,” Rusbase elaborated. In addition, it is not necessary to declare cryptocurrency profits and income from their operations since they are tax-free until January 1, 2023.​
> 
> Interesante. Pero me parece que esto a nosostros no nos sirve. Para beneficiarnos de estar libres de impuestos supongo que tendríamos que ser ciudadanos con la residencia fiscal en Bielorrusia. Y eso será algo complicado de conseguir.



No creo que sea tan dificil. Depende de tu estado civil.
Por cierto a lo que comentaba skull&bones de los full nodes y esto, refiriendose creo a no tener que descargar toda la cadena.
Es lo que se pretende con el sharding, de manera que no todos los nodos tengan que descargar y validar todas las tx que es un cuello de botella tremendo y es por eso que algunos dicen que es mejor no tener rpi como nodos que ralentizan la red.
En principio cada nodo podría tener solo parte aunque puede haber nodos o mineros con toda la bc y sería un solución de esclado acojonante pero todavia está en bolas en eth y en cash.
Puedes leerlo en el roadmap de cash. Es un poco viejo, de septiembre, desde entonces ya han sacado otros.
Page not found | Escape Velocity


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (23 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por fin Putinreretraso va a sernos útil en este hilo si nos explica los requisitos para la residencia fiscal en Bielorusia.



Mejor preocúpate por los requisitos para pasar por el embudo y por las pantallas 503 de los exchanges, tonto los cojones.


----------



## Nico (23 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya se que ahora me contestara alguno de los panolis del hilo con lo de que las comisiones no son de 40 satoshis/byte. Y es cierto, en este momento que estamos bajo un ataque no. Pero estoy dispuesto a apostarme unos bitcoins con el que quiera a que en unos dias existira alguna ventana temporal en la que se limpien las transacciones de al menos 40 sat/byte.



*ninfireblade*, en el último bloque que salió las comisiones promedio por transacción han sido de *$ 62*

Bloque *500.612* - Tx 2676 - Comisión 11.06b btc = *$ 61.99*

Digamos que estamos un poco lejos de tus *$ 0,72* en estos momentos y, quizás, por un buen tiempo.


----------



## djun (23 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A ver, lo que he visto por la red:
> 
> _*Si cambio de Bitcoin a otra divisa virtual*
> Hoy en día es habitual convertir los bitcoins en otra criptoomoneda como sería ether, por ejemplo. Y es que la oferta de criptimonedas o altcoins supera las 300 a día de hoy.
> ...



Pienso que al cambiar un activo por otro, (una criptomoneda por otra) hay una alteración en la composición patrimonial. Y en este caso algunos, no todos, interpretan que hay que declarar las plusvalias o minusvalías obtenidas (aunque sean virtuales y no se haya usado realmente dinero fiat). 

Pero al utilizar el bitcoin como 'medio de pago', puedes pagar un servicio realizado, o un viaje de vacaciones... y no hay alteración en la composició patrimonial. Entonces creo que no hay que declarar plusvalias o minusvalias, puesto que no las hay. 

Al que ahorra o invierte le zurra Hacienda, y al que gasta en drogas o putas se le premia.


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No pierdas la visión, 6k es aprox. un 30%
> 
> Hace sólo 2 semanas, también perdió un 30% aprox. de 17k a 12k
> 
> La tendencia? pues verás como rompa esas 2 líneas...



Cada uno en su camino debe de ser optimista, pero en el juego que compartimos estamos todos de luto acompañando la muerte de Bitcoin. Cuando BTC descendía de los 20k nadie se quejaba porque criptolandia estaba de fiesta... cuando baja por debajo de los 15k, nadie se quejaba porque criptolandia estaba de rave... y cuando se han dado cuenta tanta fiesta en criptolandia ha tocado corrección general para no ser tan descarado.

Estos días ha quedado demostrado que BTC va a la deriva y en cualquier momento los creadores del juego con sus técnicos de mantenimiento le clavarán la estocada.

La avaricia causará mofa en la cena de navidad...


----------



## Morfosintáctico (23 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La avaricia causará mofa en la cena de navidad...



Y si no, no pasa nada. Será para la de reyes, la de viernes santo, la del año que viene... lo que está claro es que cansar no os vais a cansar. :bla:


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

Lo más importante que tiene que tener claro el comprador de BTC. Si acabas desplumado...


VaReLaDaS dijo:


> Y si no, *no pasa nada*. Será para la de reyes, la de viernes santo, la del año que viene... lo que está claro es que cansar no os vais a cansar. :bla:



Sabes que es lenta y cara de cojones pero es mejor quedarse mirando como criptolandia está en una fiesta constante. Las caídas desde máximos duelen más viendo el show interno que tienen creado... y estos días saldrán más copias de Bitcoin :: Otro cuento para entretener a las gacelas.

En criptolandia las cryptos que no fluyan se dejan de usar, se le da las gracias por el viaje y a por la siguiente, lo normal será convivir con cientos de chapas diferentes cada uno en su wallet. Estamos a las puertas de un cambio de paradigma.

Será nacer y educarse en la realidad que compartimos sin tener que salir de casa. 

RBU para todos y si quieres más chapas basta con compartir publicidad para ganarte los extras. Competición de cualquier juego ya sea física o virtual para ganar fichas. Quieres ver shows... pagarás fichas, miles de proyectos y cada uno con sus cientos de fichas diferentes :XX:

Disfrutad!


----------



## vpsn (23 Dic 2017)

15000 de nuevo


----------



## sirpask (23 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 21:27 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR.





Nooooo!!! Ya vuelven a aparecer los Murcielagos de Nicooooo


OBTENCIÓN DE LA CIUDADANÍA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE BELARÚS - Embajada de la República de Belarús en la República de Cuba

No tiene mala pinta... Nunca se sabe.

Brest (Bielorrusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)


----------



## Speculo (23 Dic 2017)

Si te gastas el dinero en comida, nadie te va a preguntar si eso es un incremento patrimonial. 
Ahora, tú aparece, por ejemplo, con un coche de, pongamos, cincuenta mil euros que antes no tenías. Ya verás si es incremento patrimonial o no. 
Es probable que nadie se dé cuenta de las plusvalías virtuales, pero en cuanto compres legalmente algo que se vea, coche, piso, barco, etc., hacienda reclamará su parte 



djun dijo:


> Pienso que al cambiar un activo por otro, (una criptomoneda por otra) hay una alteración en la composición patrimonial. Y en este caso algunos, no todos, interpretan que hay que declarar las plusvalias o minusvalías obtenidas (aunque sean virtuales y no se haya usado realmente dinero fiat).
> 
> Pero al utilizar el bitcoin como 'medio de pago', puedes pagar un servicio realizado, o un viaje de vacaciones... y no hay alteración en la composició patrimonial. Entonces creo que no hay que declarar plusvalias o minusvalias, puesto que no las hay.
> 
> Al que ahorra o invierte le zurra Hacienda, y al que gasta en drogas o putas se le premia.


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Al que ahorra o invierte le zurra Hacienda, y al que gasta en drogas o putas se le premia.



Si has pensado esto justo unos segundos antes de escribirlo, enhorabuena.
Si no, también. Nunca está de más recordarlo.


----------



## sirpask (23 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Si te gastas el dinero en comida, nadie te va a preguntar si eso es un incremento patrimonial.
> Ahora, tú aparece, por ejemplo, con un coche de, pongamos, cincuenta mil euros que antes no tenías. Ya verás si es incremento patrimonial o no.
> Es probable que nadie se dé cuenta de las plusvalías virtuales, pero en cuanto compres legalmente algo que se vea, coche, piso, barco, etc., hacienda reclamará su parte



El que ahorra o invierte a largo plazo es un traidor para las elites actuales.

Ellos quieren que gastemos y gastemos, y si no podemos gastar... que nos muramos.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Dic 2017)

Bueno, tras la corrección esperada, con el rebote, nos quedamos en una muy buena cifra. Ahora habrá que ver por donde sigue. Yo sigo siendo optimista.


----------



## mack008 (23 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Es posible que siga abajo hasta 10500. Sería hasta sano llegar a tocar la línea.



Para los que saben de gráficos, deberíamos esperar el doble rebote sobre 10500 usd, para cambiar a tendencia alcista, no?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 10:02 ----------



A mi también me parece motivo de celebración que la minería obtenga 1/3 de su recompensa de las tasas por transacción. Bitcoin sigue camino de la sostenibilidad, los reporteros ya no tienen por qué preocuparse cuando se acabe la recompensa automática por bloque minado.
Hay que agradecer a ese 90% que sigue sin hacer transacciones Segwit su generosidad.


----------



## Registrador (23 Dic 2017)

Si alguien quiere pagar menos comisiones solo tiene que usar direcciones Segwit.

Por cierto parece que a los chinos se les esta acabando la pólvora y están dejando de spamear la mempool. 

Spamear la mempool no es gratis y durante esta semana los chinos han perdido varias decenas de millones dólares en el ataque a Bitcoin. En 5 días la mempool vacía de nuevo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Si alguien quiere pagar menos comisiones solo tiene que usar direcciones Segwit.
> 
> Por cierto parece que a los chinos se les esta acabando la pólvora y están dejando de spamear la mempool.
> 
> Spamear la mempool no es gratis y durante esta semana los chinos han perdido varias decenas de millones dólares en el ataque a Bitcoin. En 5 días la mempool vacía de nuevo.



Cuando dices los chinos te refieres a bitmain Jihan verdad?


----------



## Registrador (23 Dic 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Cuando dices los chinos te refieres a bitmain Jihan verdad?



Me refiero a Jihan Wu y al gobierno Chino que le apoya dándole electricidad gratis y protección. Para el gobierno Chino controlar el Bitcoin es una prioridad estratégica.

Como no han podido quedarse con Bitcoin han apoyado la creación de Bcash como cryptomoneda china y por ello el 90% del minado lo hace Jihan y mas de la mitad de los (poquísimos) nodos de Bcash están en China.


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> *ninfireblade*, en el último bloque que salió las comisiones promedio por transacción han sido de *$ 62*
> 
> Bloque *500.612* - Tx 2676 - Comisión 11.06b btc = *$ 61.99*
> 
> Digamos que estamos un poco lejos de tus *$ 0,72* en estos momentos y, quizás, por un buen tiempo.



No eso va a ir a peor todavía. A mucho peor. A ver lo que aguanta el btc, sus fees y la paciencia de la gente.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 12:52 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Nooooo!!! Ya vuelven a aparecer los Murcielagos de Nicooooo
> 
> 
> OBTENCIÓN DE LA CIUDADANÍA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE BELARÚS - Embajada de la República de Belarús en la República de Cuba
> ...



Muchas gracias por colgar eso. Lo tenía en pendiente desde que ví la noticia. Sin problema voy pallá, le pago a una rubia para que se case conmigo en el juzgado y me vuelvo para casa en un Porsche 911 Turbo y los de hacienda quedan mirando para mí.
Como beneficios adicionales, tendré el coche matriculado en un país fuera de la UE, conque multas de radar y muchas otras pa mi no existen. Tendré nacionalidad de fuera de la Unión Sovietica europea con todas las ventajas que tiene eso. Fuera de las zarpas del Estado español y aunque mi papel diga que soy Bieloruso, seguiré siendo más español que los toros. Los papeles son los pápeles y las personas las personas.
El espiritu de Roger Ver, un puto crack.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 12:56 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Si alguien quiere pagar menos comisiones solo tiene que usar direcciones Segwit.
> 
> Por cierto parece que a los chinos se les esta acabando la pólvora y están dejando de spamear la mempool.
> 
> Spamear la mempool no es gratis y durante esta semana los chinos han perdido varias decenas de millones dólares en el ataque a Bitcoin. En 5 días la mempool vacía de nuevo.



A ver explica eso. ¿quien coño paga 50$ por tx para saturar la red y con que objetivo? Y que quede claro, porque estoy hasta los cojones de oir eso de blockstream y sus abducidos, fuera de ahí nunca.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 13:01 ----------

Sacan la cartera de core con sw, que tiene el famoso rbf(replace by fee) que para el que no lo sepa permite darle para atras a las tx con lo ahora hasta que tengan al menos 1 confirmación no son de fiar.
Y la mempool a ver como queda.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 13:11 ----------

El árticulo de la ciudadanía de bielorusia no dice nada de obtener la ciudadanía por matrimonio. Habrá que seguir investigando


----------



## sirpask (23 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No eso va a ir a peor todavía. A mucho peor. A ver lo que aguanta el btc, sus fees y la paciencia de la gente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 12:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo mas sencillo seria 7 años de autonomo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Lo mas sencillo seria 7 años de autonomo



Eso es demasiado tiempo.

¿Os habéis dado cuenta de que han desaparecido la piara de subnormales que venían a reírse de nosotros? Estan tooooodos calladitos.


----------



## Claudius (23 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Me refiero a Jihan Wu y al gobierno Chino que le apoya dándole electricidad gratis y protección. Para el gobierno Chino controlar el Bitcoin es una prioridad estratégica.
> 
> Como no han podido quedarse con Bitcoin han apoyado la creación de Bcash como cryptomoneda china y por ello el 90% del minado lo hace Jihan y mas de la mitad de los (poquísimos) nodos de Bcash están en China.



Eso no suena muy conspiranoico? De James Bond. ::


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Lo mas sencillo seria 7 años de autonomo



Bufff, tienes que estar 7 años en el país sin salir de él. Muy heavy.
Me parece que va a ser más jodido de lo que esperaba.


----------



## bubbler (23 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin vuelve a recuperar gran parte de lo perdido


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Dic 2017)

Esta corrección era necesaria, recordemos que pasó de 10.000 a casi 20.000 en cuestión de días, fue algo casi obsceno.


----------



## vpsn (23 Dic 2017)

Lo que veo yo es que bitcoinha bajado de precio, monero vuelve a estar a 400, iota a 4y pico y bitcoin a 15000...cuando dias antes con esos valores bitcoib estaba por lo menos a 18000.


----------



## orbeo (23 Dic 2017)

Lectura interesante sobre Bch para tixel and co.

https://notehub.org/nz8d0


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Bitcoin vuelve a recuperar gran parte de lo perdido



Creo que es el rebote del gato muerto.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 14:11 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Lectura interesante sobre Bch para tixel and co.
> 
> https://notehub.org/nz8d0



Lo leeré, aunque creo tener cierta idea de la seguridad de bch, pero es que tan pronto empiezo a leer le llaman bcash. En ese momento ya se de que pie cojea el pollo y la credibilidad baja a 0. O sea que le echare un ojo a ver si dice algo que no sepa, pero me dá a mí que va a ser FUD y nada más.
Creo que para mirar la seguridad de ambas redes es mejor usar
fork.lol


----------



## bubbler (23 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Correccion sana seria que cayese a 9000 y estuviese pasmado cayendo hasta 8000 unos meses... Esto de "sano" tiene poco... Bajar 10000 y subir 5000 en pocos dias. Ahora vendra otra caida donde probara la resistencia de los 5000::
> 
> Petado, lento y caro , las tiene todas.



¿Pero sano para quien? Para las almas que estan llenas de temores


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Lectura interesante sobre Bch para tixel and co.
> 
> https://notehub.org/nz8d0



Eso se sabe desde hace mucho tiempo ya y, si todavía no se ha hecho, es porque ningún shitxchanger permite todavía meter cortos en Bcrash para rentabilizar al máximo el ataque. En el fondo es normal porque los estafadores de los administradores de los shitxchangers quieren ganar dinero a costa de los novatos avariciosos, no hundir su propio negocio.

El día en que alguno permita meter cortos en la estafa esa de Bcrash, pues un simple pool de Bitcoin con el 5% de tasa de hash podrá ganarse un buen sobresueldo a costa de estos idiotas.

Y todo esto es porque los novatos avariciosos son incapaces de darse cuenta de que el origen, el nacimiento de Bcrash, es la huída hacia adelante de Jihan porque el SegWit le hundió el chiringuito que tenía montado con el Asicboost. Así que decidió montar su propia shitcoin perfectamente compatible con el hardware de minado que él estaba vendiendo y, por supuesto, perfectamente compatible también con el Asicboost del que él incluso ostenta la patente en China.

Pero en ese mismo planteamento se encuentra la semilla de su propia destrucción puesto que, al no haber cambiado el algoritmo de minado con respecto al de Bitcoin, cualquier pool de minado de Bitcoin puede hacerles un 51%.

Y lo peor de todo es que ese ataque ocurrirá. Será más pronto o más tarde, pero tiene todas las papeletas para ocurrir. Y al chino de los cojones le dará igual porque él ya habrá rentabilizado de sobra su hardware y lo único que hará cuando el ataque ocurra es apuntar sus máquinas a cualquier pool de Bitcoin para seguir minando allí. Y los únicos que se quedarán con cara de gilipollas serán los novatos avariciosos y los idiotas que hacen caso a intoxicadores como tixel.


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso se sabe desde hace mucho tiempo ya y, si todavía no se ha hecho, es porque ningún shitxchanger permite todavía meter cortos en Bcrash para rentabilizar al máximo el ataque. En el fondo es normal porque los estafadores de los administradores de los shitxchangers quieren ganar dinero a costa de los novatos avariciosos, no hundir su propio negocio.
> 
> El día en que alguno permita meter cortos en la estafa esa de Bcrash, pues un simple pool de Bitcoin con el 5% de tasa de hash podrá ganarse un buen sobresueldo a costa de estos idiotas.
> 
> ...



Tu preocupate por btc ya que tanto cariño le tienes, que tienes de sobra con eso.
Este mensaje confirma lo que dije, puro FUD


----------



## djun (23 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> El árticulo de la ciudadanía de bielorusia no dice nada de obtener la ciudadanía por matrimonio. Habrá que seguir investigando





sirpask dijo:


> Lo mas sencillo seria 7 años de autonomo





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso es demasiado tiempo.





tixel dijo:


> Bufff, tienes que estar 7 años en el país sin salir de él. Muy heavy.
> Me parece que va a ser más jodido de lo que esperaba.



7 años viviendo en Bielorrusia... y con el frio que hace. 
Tiene que haber otra forma u otro país.


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> 7 años viviendo en Bielorrusia... y con el frio que hace.
> Tiene que haber otra forma u otro país.



Estoy pensando en que como quieren impulsar esto quiza proponiendo hacer una inversión en minería te faciliten algo.Ni puta.


----------



## p_pin (23 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Eso no suena muy conspiranoico? De James Bond. ::



Desde sus inicios un pool "desconocido", lleva un 40% del poder minero, por qué no se identifican?

Por qué no puedo encontrar una fuente de información de la cantidad de nodos existentes en bcash?

BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Desde sus inicios un pool "desconocido", lleva un 40% del poder minero, por qué no se identifican?
> 
> Por qué no puedo encontrar una fuente de información de la cantidad de nodos existentes en bcash?
> 
> BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer



Pues está claro, porque eres un burro y no sabes buscar.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 15:54 ----------




megamik dijo:


> ¿Estonia no tenía residencia virtual para montar negocios on-line?



Ostias de Estonia era una tía con la que casi me caso. A lo mejor podía retomar.:: pero estonia está en la ue y ahí ya no hay este chollo.


----------



## Registrador (23 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Os recomiendo pasaros por el hilo de Reddit de coinbase para haceros una idea del fraude masivo que se ha perpetrado en coinbase desde ayer. Hay hilo tras hilo de usuarios poniendo el grito en el cielo contra coinbase. Ha habido información privilegiada, manipulación del mercado descarada y la sinverguezeria de desahiblitar el botón de venta de Bcash cuando la gente quería vender.
> 
> En EEUU te demandan por mirar mal a alguien y en este caso hay cientos de personas estafadas. Pinta muy mal para coinbase.
> 
> Pero lo más interesante viene ahora. Resulta que el motivo de que hayan detenido las transacciones con Bcash es que las ventas excedían en varios órdenes de magnitud a las órdenes de compra. *De haber dejado continuar el trading el precio del Bcash hubiera caído a 0 en coinbase.*



Me autocito mi propio comentario de hace 3 días porque los usuarios de coinbase pudieron ver el precio real de Bcash antes de que suspendieran las ventas:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Me autocito mi propio comentario de hace 3 días porque los usuarios de coinbase pudieron ver el precio real de Bcash antes de que suspendieran las ventas:



Ahí tenemos la explicación de la súbita detención en la operativa de compra-venta en ese shitxchanger.

Y esperáos a que algún exchanger levante la liebre permitiendo la operativa en corto de Bcrash... fiuuuuu... fiuuuu


----------



## p_pin (23 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Como no entendemos nada, nos inventamos las cosas según nos conviene. Joder, si os leen en hollywood os contratan como guionistas de ciencia ficción... A Mojon el primero, hay que ver las pajas mentales que se monta el tío para que le cuadren las ideas.
> 
> "Unknown" no es un solo pool. Ese % corresponde a todos los mineros no identificados, pero pueden ser 5, 25, o 40 mineros sin ningún tipo de relación entre ellos.
> 
> ...





tixel dijo:


> Pues está claro, porque eres un burro y no sabes buscar.



Y no hubiera sido más fácil que uno de los dos troles de Bcash me pusiera un enlace con los nodos?

O por qué *keinur* nos quiere hacer creer que "mineros no identificados" tienen más potencia de minado que grandes pool como ViaBTC, f2pool, Antpool, BTC.top??? por qué nos trata como gilipollas? se cree que está en casa?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Y no hubiera sido más fácil que uno de los dos troles de Bcash me pusiera un enlace con los nodos?
> 
> O por qué *keinur* nos quiere hacer creer que "mineros no identificados" tienen más potencia de minado que grandes pool como ViaBTC, f2pool, Antpool, BTC.top??? por qué nos trata como gilipollas? se cree que está en casa?



En realidad, siendo justos, Keinur tiene razón. Los mineros no identificados son aquellos que no están adscritos a pools de minado conocidos. Son como freelancers y en Bitcoin también los hay, aunque en menor proporción porque, al fin y al cabo, identificar pools depende en gran medida de la capacidad que tenga la aplicación que muestra los datos de hashing de poder discriminar pools conocidas.

Digamos que, si el servidor en el que rula la aplicación que te ofrece los datos sobre minado, no está muy bien conectado a los grandes y conocidos pools de minado, nunca será capaz de saber realmente si el nuevo bloque recién minado que va pululando por la red proviene de alguno de estos pools.

Te pongo un ejemplo: imagínate que el nodo de blockchain.info está conectado directamente a todos los grandes pools de minado conocidos. ¿Cómo es capaz de saber si un bloque ha sido minado por un pool o por otro?. Pues fácil. Como está conectado directamente a todos ellos, pues lo otorga a aquel pool que primero se lo hace llegar.

¿Qué pasa si el bloque recién minado le llega a través de otra conexión que no corresponde a un pool conocido sino que es una conexión hacia/desde otro full node de la red? Pues entonces deduce que ha sido minado, bien por un freelancer, o bien por un pool nuevo desconocido todavía y lo otorga a "unknown".

En Bcrash me imagino que ocurrirá igual.


----------



## p_pin (23 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En realidad, siendo justos, Keinur tiene razón. Los mineros no identificados son aquellos que no están adscritos a pools de minado conocidos. Son como freelancers y en Bitcoin también los hay, aunque en menor proporción porque, al fin y al cabo, identificar pools depende en gran medida de la capacidad que tenga la aplicación que muestra los datos de hashing de poder discriminar pools conocidas.
> 
> Digamos que, si el servidor en el que rula la aplicación que te ofrece los datos sobre minado, no está muy bien conectado a los grandes y conocidos pools de minado, nunca será capaz de saber realmente si el nuevo bloque recién minado que va pululando por la red proviene de alguno de estos pools.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero aquí la cuestión no está en la "naturaleza" de qué se considera un minero desconocido... si no en ocultarse sobre tal concepto... quien sabe con qué objetivo

Por ejemplo esta dirección con +47.000 Bcash minados:
BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer

https://themerkle.com/unknown-bitcoin-cash-miners-control-almost-97-of-the-networks-hashpower/


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Ya, pero aquí la cuestión no está en la "naturaleza" de qué se considera un minero desconocido... si no en ocultarse sobre tal concepto... quien sabe con qué objetivo
> 
> Por ejemplo esta dirección con +47.000 Bcash minados:
> BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer
> ...



Sí, desde luego que esa información es fácilmente manipulable. Si por ejemplo un gran pool decide entregar a la red los bloques minados a través de 3 o 4 fullnodes distintos pero que estén bajo su control, puede simular falsamente un cierto grado de descentralización del minado, desde luego.


----------



## remonster (23 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Si alguien quiere pagar menos comisiones solo tiene que usar direcciones Segwit.
> 
> Por cierto parece que a los chinos se les esta acabando la pólvora y están dejando de spamear la mempool.
> 
> Spamear la mempool no es gratis y durante esta semana los chinos han perdido varias decenas de millones dólares en el ataque a Bitcoin. En 5 días la mempool vacía de nuevo.



El problema es que a muchos mineros les sale muy barato spamear la mempool metiendo transacciones propias con comisiones altas que luego recuperan


----------



## Janluxe (23 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿sabéis si el bitcoin se considera como un 'medio de pago'? Lo digo porque en ese caso se supone que podrás adquirir productos y servicios sin tener que declarar ninguna plusvalía a Hacienda.
> Es decir: si compras un bitocin que vale 1.000 y después con ese bitcoin *compras un coche que vale 20.000*. Supongo que no te harán declarar en el IRPF por las plusvalias o ganancias del capital de los 19.000 euros de diferencia que tributan por tramos al 19% y al 21%. ¿no?. ¿Sabéis algo de esto?
> 
> Deberíamos abrir algún hilo serio sobre temas fiscales.




Al poco tiempo usted se encontrará con una cartita de hacienda donde le preguntarán de donde sacó 20,000 euros para comprarse un coche


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> El problema es que a muchos mineros les sale muy barato spamear la mempool metiendo transacciones propias con comisiones altas que luego recuperan



Si ese tipo de ataque se estuviese produciendo realmente, sería fácil de comprobar comparando las transacciones que están en las mempools de nuestros nodos y comparándolas con las transacciones que van incluídas en los bloques.

Si empiezan a aparecer transacciones en los bloques, sobretodo en los rangos superiores de comisiones, que no están en las mempools de los nodos, podemos suponer que ese tipo de trolleo se estaría produciendo.

Pero yo no creo que esto esté sucediendo porque es un absurdo económico. Es como si el conductor de un autobús estuviese intentando forzar a la compañía de autobuses para la que trabaja a subir las tarifas impidiendo subir a usuarios legítimos, sustituyéndolos por maniquíes que ocupen sus asientos mientras él pone unos precios irreales a los billetes y los paga de su propio bolsillo.

Es absurdo porque su propio salario depende del beneficio que él es capaz de obtener y este beneficio sólo aparece si permite a los usuarios legítimos el acceder al autobús, por lo tanto los mineros sólo ganan si permiten a los usuarios legítimos pagar comisiones.


----------



## Registrador (23 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> El problema es que a muchos mineros les sale muy barato spamear la mempool metiendo transacciones propias con comisiones altas que luego recuperan



Los mineros que spamean minan sus propias transacciones por lo que se pagan a si mismos las comisiones que ellos mismo fijan y es un problema porque el Bitcoin se basa en la premisa de que todos los agentes van a actuar de forma racional y prefieren ganar dinero a perderlo. Un minero que mina sus propias transacciones está perdiendo las comisiones de otras transacciones, es algo irracional a nivel local.

Este comportamiento solo es racional si los spamers ganan a nivel global (fuera del sistema), es decir quien spamea es porque pretende ganar fuera del Bitcoin, por ejemplo creando una moneda que sustituya al Bitcoin y que ellos controlen. 

Por ello es evidente que el que spamea es Jihan como dueño de Bcash. Es algo evidente para cualquiera que sea capaz de manera racional sin prejuicios.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Los mineros que espamean minan sus propias transacciones por lo que se pagan a si mismos las comisiones y es un problema porque el Bitcoin se basa en la premisa de que todos los agentes van a actuar de forma racional y prefieren ganar dinero a perderlo. Un minero que mina sus propias transacciones esta perdiendo las comisiones de otros transacciones, es algo irracional a nivel local.
> 
> Este comportamiento solo es razonable si los spamers ganan a nivel global fuera del sistema, es decir quien spamea es porque pretende ganar fuera del bitcoin, por ejemplo creando una moneda que sustituya al Bitcoin y que ellos controlen.
> 
> Por ello es evidente que el que spamea es Jihan como dueño de Bcash. Es algo evidente para cualquiera que sea capaz de manera racional sin prejuicios.



Esto ya sí que tiene más sentido. Un minero muy dominante de la red Bitcoin podría permitirse el lujo de palmar pasta inflando comisiones, siempre y cuando el beneficio en una shitcoin paralela le fuese mayor.

De ahí la importancia de que aparezca algún shitxchanger que permita cortos en esa mierda de moneducha de manera que cualquier otro pool de minado de Bitcoin pueda "devolver el favorcito" a Jihan atacando la shitcoin. Si ese jueguecito le es rentable a Jihan, el jueguecito de meter cortos a su shitcoin hiperinflada y después atacarla mediante 51% será muy rentable también.


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

yo creo que el spammeo va justo al reves de como decis...me explico:

metes muchas transacciones de poca cantidad de envio y bajisima comision, 1 o 2 satoshis

pero haces tantas que la red tiene que tirar para arriba las comisiones.

como no van a llegar las vuelves a repetir con un poco mas de comision, lo justo para que no se vaya a confirmar y te devuelvan los bitcoins sin gastar nada, pero atrancando y encareciendo la red una cosa mal.

y asi vas repitiendo lo justo para que no se envien pero encarezcan la cosa....


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Los mineros que espamean minan sus propias transacciones por lo que se pagan a si mismos las comisiones y es un problema porque el Bitcoin se basa en la premisa de que todos los agentes van a actuar de forma racional y prefieren ganar dinero a perderlo. Un minero que mina sus propias transacciones esta perdiendo las comisiones de otros transacciones, es algo irracional a nivel local.
> 
> Este comportamiento solo es razonable si los spamers ganan a nivel global fuera del sistema, es decir quien spamea es porque pretende ganar fuera del bitcoin, por ejemplo creando una moneda que sustituya al Bitcoin y que ellos controlen.
> 
> Por ello es evidente que el que spamea es Jihan como dueño de Bcash. Es algo evidente para cualquiera que sea capaz de manera racional sin prejuicios.



Y si tenemos en cuenta el nivel de adopción de los últimos días (medido por cuentas abiertas en exchanges, noticias, búsquedas en Google...) ni siquiera hace falta que Jihan haga "spam".
Y si lo hace, pues hay pools que lo aprovechan para si mismos con más comisiones y más caras.

Taptap


----------



## Hamster (23 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta de novato:
He estado curioseando una transacción (es la primera que hago desde 2013) en blockchain.info (porque ha tardado tres días en entrar, no está mal para ser la primera vez que vendo, vaya susto!).
Y he observado que de mi dirección A (en la que, pongamos, había 1 BTC) salen los 0,2 BTC que he vendido a la B (la del que me los compra), y los 0,8 restantes van a una tercera dirección (C).
Esa tercera dirección es mía, no?
¿Puedo usarla para solicitar que me envíen BTC? Lo digo por no andar teniendo muchos centimillos sueltos en muchas direcciones y que después sean irrecuperables (por culpa del tamaño de la transacción y las comisiones, tema que comentabáis anoche).
Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.
Y perdón por interrumpir la conversación sobre el posible spam de los mineros. Muy interesante.
De haberse producido algo así parece que está pasando, no? Al menos mi transacción de hace casi tres días con 14€ de comisión al fin ha entrado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> yo creo que el spammeo va justo al reves de como decis...me explico:
> 
> metes muchas transacciones de poca cantidad de envio y bajisima comision, 1 o 2 satoshis
> 
> ...



Esa técnica no funciona en un sistema de subasta como es el de Bitcoin.


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> y asi vas repitiendo lo justo para que no se envien pero encarezcan la cosa....



Te arriesgas a que se envíen y acabas pagando tasas igualmente. El funcionamiento de esto me recuerda mucho a los que hablan de manipulación en según qué mercados, tiene mucho riesgo.

Taptap


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

por que no?

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 17:23 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Te arriesgas a que se envíen y acabas pagando tasas igualmente. El funcionamiento de esto me recuerda mucho a los que hablan de manipulación en según qué mercados.
> 
> Taptap



pero de 1 satoshi, eso te importa poco...

pero hacertr lo que decis vosotros si que no tiene sentido...

enviar 5$ y 150$ de transferencia, eso solo se le puede ocurrir a un colgao. 

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 17:26 ----------

te estudias esta pagina con tiempo y al final lo haces

Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> por que no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 17:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo soy más de pensar que no hay manipulación, y si la hay es por los motivos que expone registrador ya que el minero que lanza el ataque pierde rentabilidad sí o sí y a menos que la minería fuera un cartel muy fuerte no valdría la pena (y en btc salirse del cartel es muy fácil así que si lo hubiera, no duraría mucho).

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato:
> He estado curioseando una transacción (es la primera que hago desde 2013) en blockchain.info (porque ha tardado tres días en entrar, no está mal para ser la primera vez que vendo, vaya susto!).
> Y he observado que de mi dirección A (en la que, pongamos, había 1 BTC) salen los 0,2 BTC que he vendido a la B (la del que me los compra), y los 0,8 restantes van a una tercera dirección (C).
> Esa tercera dirección es mía, no?
> ...



Primero, no uses blockchain.info como billetera porque ha tenido muchos problemas en el pasado y es insegura.

Segundo, la dirección C es tu dirección a la que van dirigidos los 0'8 bitcoins "sobrantes" de tu transacción. Es una dirección de tu propiedad, por supuesto, pero yo no te recomendaría reusar esa dirección para recibir más bitcoins. Utiliza una nueva.

ALERTA NOVATOS, COSAS COMPLICADAS Y AVANZADAS INSIDE: Además, reutilizar esa transacción para recibir más bitcoins no te hará ahorrar en comisiones cuando los quieras gastar porque, aunque irán a parar a la misma dirección, constituirán diferentes UTXO.

Resumen: si no has entendido lo que he puesto antes, no te preocupes porque es Bitcoin avanzado. Símplemente utiliza direcciones distintas para recibir los bitcoins y no reutilices las direcciones en las que recibes el cambio porque no ahorrarás comisiones cuando vayas a gastar tus bitcoins pero, sin embargo, sí que perderás privacidad.


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato:
> He estado curioseando una transacción (es la primera que hago desde 2013) en blockchain.info (porque ha tardado tres días en entrar, no está mal para ser la primera vez que vendo, vaya susto!).
> Y he observado que de mi dirección A (en la que, pongamos, había 1 BTC) salen los 0,2 BTC que he vendido a la B (la del que me los compra), y los 0,8 restantes van a una tercera dirección (C).
> Esa tercera dirección es mía, no?
> ...



No es recomendable que reutilices direcciones, tampoco direcciones de cambio. Por privacidad, aunque sí que se podría hacer.
Yo no lo haría, además que tampoco sube tanto meter 2 o 3 inputs más a una transacción, más si es segwit.

Taptap


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esa técnica no funciona en un sistema de subasta como es el de Bitcoin.



vamos me estas diciendo que no puedo enviar con 1 satoshi por kbs?

lo mismo no llega, pero en la cola se pone, me equivoco? :rolleye:


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> vamos me estas diciendo que no puedo enviar con 1 satoshi por kbs?
> 
> lo mismo no llega, pero en la cola se pone, me equivoco? :rolleye:



Se pone en la cola de los nodos que no la rehazazan porque ya tienen suficientes transacciones para llenar X bloques (puedes configurar el tamaño máximo de la mempool de tu nodo). Lo único que consigues es que salgan titulares del tipo "hay 200.000 transacciones atrapadas" pero no haces subir el precio de las tasas de otras transacciones 

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> vamos me estas diciendo que no puedo enviar con 1 satoshi por kbs?
> 
> lo mismo no llega, pero en la cola se pone, me equivoco? :rolleye:



No. No te estoy diciendo eso.

Lo que te estoy diciendo es que, en un sistema de subasta, por mucho que haya un enorme ruído de fondo de gente que se empeña en pujar por un Picasso ofreciendo $1, al subastero sólamente le va a interesar la puja más alta. Y que aquellos que están pujando en serio por adquirir el Picasso, les va a importar una mierda la cantidad de trolles que están ofreciendo $1 y que ese acto no va a influirles para ofrecer pujas más altas para hacerse con el cuadro.


----------



## Speculo (23 Dic 2017)

¿Se puede hacer esto para que el resto de comisiones que si se van a pagar suban de precio? 
Entiendo por el comentario que las comisiones que se pone un minero a si mismo no se pagan puesto que van al mismo bolsillo ¿es así? 
Si es un sistema de subasta ¿con poner un solo precio ya se establecen los demás a partir de ese? 




remonster dijo:


> El problema es que a muchos mineros les sale muy barato spamear la mempool metiendo transacciones propias con comisiones altas que luego recuperan


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Se puede hacer esto para que el resto de comisiones que si se van a pagar suban de precio?
> Entiendo por el comentario que las comisiones que se pone un minero a si mismo no se pagan puesto que van al mismo bolsillo ¿es así?



Se puede. Y es tan legítimo como minar bloques vacíos.
Pero no debería ser rentable para el minero que llena sus bloques, o por lo menos será mucho más rentable para el minero que se aprovecha de que otro minero está rellenando sus bloques porque se beneficia del aumento de tasas sin ningún coste (el minero que se hace transacciones a si mismo pierde comisiones legítimas que se quedan en la mempool).

Taptap


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Se pone en la cola de los nodos que no la rehazazan porque ya tienen suficientes transacciones para llenar X bloques (puedes configurar el tamaño máximo de la mempool de tu nodo). Lo único que consigues es que salgan titulares del tipo "hay 200.000 transacciones atrapadas" pero no haces subir el precio de las tasas de otras transacciones
> 
> Taptap



luego vas subiendo mirando el grafico poniendo lo que haga falta, no digo 1-2

si hace falta 200-300 se ponen...

te parece poco atascar las transacciones asi? por que la mitad no van a llegar??



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No. No te estoy diciendo eso.
> 
> Lo que te estoy diciendo es que, en un sistema de subasta, por mucho que haya un enorme ruído de fondo de gente que se empeña en pujar por un Picasso ofreciendo $1, al subastero sólamente le va a interesar la puja más alta. Y que aquellos que están pujando en serio por adquirir el Picasso, les va a importar una mierda la cantidad de trolles que están ofreciendo $1 y que ese acto no va a influirles para ofrecer pujas más altas para hacerse con el cuadro.



si las otras pujas solo estan para trollear la subasta y encarecerla.

nadie ha dicho que puje por solo un dolar.

mira el grafico, se ve claro....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Vamos que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Se puede spamear la red, sí, pero a un coste muy elevado. Inviable.



Es viable si los costes de hacerlo se ven cubiertos por el beneficio de pumpear una shitcoin como Bcrash. De ahí el motivo de que el Bcrash no haya alterado el sistema de prueba de trabajo que tenía Bitcoin.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 17:51 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> luego vas subiendo mirando el grafico poniendo lo que haga falta, no digo 1-2
> 
> si hace falta 200-300 se ponen...
> 
> ...



Una de tres, o no comprendes cómo funciona Bitcoin, o no comprendes cómo funciona un sistema de subasta, o ambas cosas a la vez.


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

no ves el grafico que no estan entrando las de 200-300 satoshis?

pues tendras que pujar mas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> no ves el grafico que no estan entrando las de 200-300 satoshis?
> 
> pues tendras que pujar mas.



Por supuesto que lo veo. Y como también veo en la mempool de mi nodo que las transacciones con pujas realistas por acceder al siguiente bloque, se mueven alrededor de los 1000 satoshis/byte, pues sé que tendré que pagar eso o más para poder tener posibilidades de entrar.

¿Ha influido en algo en esa decisión que he tomado el que un rogue miner esté spameando la red con transacciones de 1 satoshi/byte, de 10 satoshis/byte, de 100 satoshis/byte ó de 300 satoshis/byte? ¿Ha influído en algo esa decisión que he tomado el que, por debajo de las transacciones con 1000 satoshis/byte de comisión, haya 10 transacciones o un millón de transacciones?

Por supuesto que no.

Si queremos entrar en el siguiente bloque, lo que ocurra por debajo del percentil "razonable" de nuestro mempool, nos la trae al pairo. No nos influye para nada.


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> no ves el grafico que no estan entrando las de 200-300 satoshis?
> 
> pues tendras que pujar mas.



Ese gráfico indica cómo está la mempool, no las que entran definitivamente en la blockchain.
Las TX de 1 sat desaparecen en determinado momento no porque se pongan rápidamente en el bloque sino por todo lo contrario. La gente se cansa de que no se confirmen y no intenta meter tx de 1 sat/byte. Suben su puja o se olvidan de hacer esa transacción.
Las de 500 sat engordan porque se convierten en la nueva media y se hacen muchas pujas a ese precio, no porque no estén entrando en los bloques.

Taptap


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por supuesto que lo veo. Y como también veo en la mempool de mi nodo que las transacciones con pujas realistas por acceder al siguiente bloque, se mueven alrededor de los 1000 satoshis/byte, pues sé que tendré que pagar eso o más para poder tener posibilidades de entrar.
> 
> ¿Ha influido en algo en esa decisión que he tomado el que un rogue miner esté spameando la red con transacciones de 1 satoshi/byte, de 10 satoshis/byte, de 100 satoshis/byte ó de 300 satoshis/byte? ¿Ha influído en algo esa decisión que he tomado el que, por debajo de las transacciones con 1000 satoshis/byte de comisión, haya 10 transacciones o un millón de transacciones?
> 
> ...



si ha influido, si, a encarecer las transacciones.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Y de qué manera ayuda el spam en BTC al pumpeo en BCH? Precisamente elevar las comisiones en BTC incentiva a que el hashrate se vaya a su cadena... y si es por competir en coste de transacción, hay cientos de alternativas que no son BCH.
> 
> No lo veo.



Sabiendo la proporción de minado de la que dispones en ambas redes puedes realizar un modelo estadístico predictivo de cuánto tienes que ir spameando la red Bitcoin con transacciones de elevadas comisiones e ir actualizando el importe de esas comisiones en tiempo real conforme van evolucionando los parámetros de diferencia de cotización entre Bcrash y Bitcoin, % de tasa de minado que mantienes en ambas redes, etc.

Ese tipo de modelos estadísticos multivariables se utilizan mucho, por ejemplo, en la carreras de fórmula 1. Los equipos tienen modelizados prácticamente todos los parámetros del vehículo y los del circuito (incluídos los meteorológicos) en tiempo real y pueden proyectar los resultados del coche con mucha certidumbre. Esto les permite también el poder anticipar los cambios que ocurrirán si modifican algún parámetro del coche o incluso poder elegir el momento menos malo para una entrada en boxes, por ejemplo.

Es lo que yo creo que están haciendo Jihan y Ver ahora mismo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sabiendo la proporción de minado de la que dispones en ambas redes puedes realizar un modelo estadístico predictivo de cuánto tienes que ir spameando la red Bitcoin con transacciones de elevadas comisiones e ir actualizando el importe de esas comisiones en tiempo real conforme van evolucionando los parámetros de diferencia de cotización entre Bcrash y Bitcoin, % de tasa de minado que mantienes en ambas redes, etc.
> 
> Es lo que yo creo que están haciendo Jihan y Ver ahora mismo.



Navaja de Ockham - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre según el cual: En igualdad de condiciones, la explicación más sencilla suele ser la más probable. Esto implica que, cuando dos teorías en igualdad de condiciones tienen las mismas consecuencias, la teoría más simple tiene más probabilidades de ser correcta que la compleja


----------



## sirpask (23 Dic 2017)

Me gustaria saber el coste de un ataque a Bitcoin si tu haces las transacciones poniendo los feeds medios, tu eres el minero que pica el bloque y tu eres el dueño de la central electrica que genera la energia.

Yo veo aqui casi un ataque de nada que perder al mas puro estilo POS.


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

> haya 10 transacciones o un millón de transacciones?



si claro, es lo mismo que haya 10 de 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 satoshis...

que millones que van forzando el precio hacia arriba, ya.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> si ha influido, si, a encarecer las transacciones.



Te estoy diciendo que no influye, joder. De hecho, no soy yo solo el que te lo está diciendo, somos varios ya.

Haz un ejercicio mental con una subasta y lo verás.

A medida que los spameadores van acercando su pujas a las pujas legítimas dejan de ser trolleos y se convierten en pujas exactamente igual de legítimas que las demás. Conforme los trolleos superan las pujas legítimas más bajas, pues pasan a ser pujas legítimas indistinguibles de las otras y esas comisiones irán a parar a los mineros porque, para ellos, no hay distinción (y así debe ser).

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 18:21 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> Navaja de Ockham - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre según el cual: En igualdad de condiciones, la explicación más sencilla suele ser la más probable. Esto implica que, cuando dos teorías en igualdad de condiciones tienen las mismas consecuencias, la teoría más simple tiene más probabilidades de ser correcta que la compleja



Entonces la explicación más sencilla al aumento de las comisiones es, simplemente, el incremento en el número de usuarios de Bitcoin que, además, se corresponde con otras métricas que se pueden seguir al respecto (como puedan ser las búsquedas en google o las solicitudes de altas en los exchangers)


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Entonces la explicación más sencilla al aumento de las comisiones es, simplemente, el incremento en el número de usuarios de Bitcoin que, además, se corresponde con otras métricas que se pueden seguir al respecto (como puedan ser las búsquedas en google o las solicitudes de altas en los exchangers)



vale, eso me convence mas... :Aplauso:

feliz navidad señores!!!!


----------



## Speculo (23 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Para que un spam de este tipo sirva de algo, la comisión que hay que meter tiene que ser cercana a la media que se está pagando. Transacciones con comisiones muy por debajo no entrarían en el juego. Por tanto es inviable.
> 
> Otra cosa es que ocupen megas en la mempool, que sí lo hacen, pero eso no influye en el coste de las comisiones sino en la carga de memoria de los nodos.
> 
> ...



Pero, a ver, si un minero pone una comisión de, por ejemplo, un 20% por encima de la media, ese precio es el que se establece ¿no? 
A poco que tengas un poco de relación con otros mineros, la comisión se sube a un precio por consenso y luego ya se verá si el siguiente bloque se mina o no. 
Y el coste es para el resto. Se establece así una ganancia que no se corresponde realmente con el uso de la moneda sino con la necesidad del que mina. Entiendo que esto es legítimo. 

¿Es así todo esto o me he equivocado en algo?


----------



## Geldschrank (23 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Entonces la explicación más sencilla al aumento de las comisiones es, simplemente, el incremento en el número de usuarios de Bitcoin que, además, se corresponde con otras métricas que se pueden seguir al respecto (como puedan ser las búsquedas en google o las solicitudes de altas en los exchangers)



Quizá entonces el margen sea tan estrecho que con muy poca cantidad pueden conseguir que el número de transacciones pendientes vaya subiendo.

Simplemente la gota que colma el vaso.


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Pero, a ver, si un minero pone una comisión de, por ejemplo, un 20% por encima de la media, ese precio es el que se establece ¿no?
> A poco que tengas un poco de relación con otros mineros, la comisión se sube a un precio por consenso y luego ya se verá si el siguiente bloque se mina o no.
> Y el coste es para el resto. Se establece así una ganancia que no se corresponde realmente con el uso de la moneda sino con la necesidad del que mina. Entiendo que esto es legítimo.
> 
> ¿Es así todo esto o me he equivocado en algo?



El minero no pone las comisiones. Las ponen los usuarios con sus transacciones, los mineros solo eligen sus tx favoritas (las que más sat/byte pagan, normalmente). Haré un ejemplo sencillo. Pongamos que en el siguiente bloque se establece un máximo de 5 transacciones (Luke-jr estaría contento Xd). Tenemos estas tx en el mempool:
- 2 tx de 10 sat
- 3 tx de 8 sat
- 2 tx de 6 sat
- 8 tx de 1 sat
En situaciones normales un minero llegará y cogerá las 5 tx que más pagan, con un beneficio total de 44 sat. Quedarán en la mempool, a la espera de que se encuentre el siguiente bloque.
- 2 tx de 6 sat
- 8 tx de 1 sat
Las 8 tx de 1 sat no han influido en las TX que finalmente han entrado al bloque.

Seguiré con el ejemplo, a ver si consigo facilitar la comprensión de por qué meter transacciones falsas no es algo que te permita ganar más bitcoins.

En el momento en que se encuentra el siguiente bloque, los usuarios emiten exactamente las mismas transacciones de antes, quedando lo siguiente:
- 2 tx de 10 sat
- 3tx de 8 sat
- 4 tx de 6 sat
- 16 tx de 1 sat
Pero en esta ocasíón es Jihan quien mina el bloque. Entonces decide añadir transacciones falsas, marcadas con asterisco. Esas transacciones le salen gratis pues las mina él y van hacia direcciones propias. El mempool queda así:
- 2tx de 12 sat*
- 2tx de 10 sat
- 3 tx de 8 sat
- 4 tx de 6 sat
- 16 tx de 1 sat
A menos que sea tan subnormal de hacer como ViaBtc y se ponga a pillar las tx de 1 sat, el siguiente bloque tendrá 2 tx de 12 sat, 1 de 10 y 2 tx de 8 sat. El beneficio real es de 28 sat, el aparente (debido a que no son tx reales) es de 52 sat. Hemos hecho que parezca que hay más comisiones, con un coste de 54-44=10 sat por las tx que podría haber incluido. En la mempool nos quedará:
- 1 tx de 8 sat
- 4 tx de 6 sat
- 16 tx de 1 sat

En el momento en que se encuentra el siguiente bloque, podría ser que algunos hayan visto que sus tx de 6 sat no entran al bloque y decidan aumentar su tarifa a pagar. Añadiremos al mempool algo parecido al primer bloque de este ejemplo, y nos quedará algo así:
- 1 tx de 12 sat
- 3 tx de 10 sat
- 4 tx de 8 sat
- 5 tx de 6 sat
- 24 tx de 1 sat
Ahora tanto un minero legítimo como Jihan podrían crear un bloque con 50 sat de benficio, 6 sat más que al inicio de este ejemplo. Si Jihan supiera que va a encontrar este y los siguientes bloques (donde cabría esperar que las comisiones, a igual demanda, volverían al punto de partida) tendría sentido haber manipulado el anterior. Pero como no lo sabe, lo que habría hecho es regalar parte del beneficio a sus competidores.
La mempool quedaría así:
- 3 tx de 8 sat
- 5 tx de 6 sat
- 24 tx de 1 sat

Independientemente de que las tx de 1 sat sean legítimas o no, estas influyen muy poco en el precio final de la subasta del espacio por bloque.
Este ejemplo tendría resultados parecidos dejando bloques sin llenar en vez de llenándolos con transacciones caras.
Cuanto más grande sea la proporción de comisiones pagadas en forma de tasas por transacción respecto a la subvención por coinbase (los 12.5 btc actuales que se crean automáticamente en cada bloque) mayor es la necesidad de cobrar tasas de transacción, con lo que tanto llenar bloques de manera artificial como dejarlos vacios son cada vez peores estrategias ya que no optimizan la cantidad de tasas recogidas.


----------



## djun (23 Dic 2017)

Iniciado por *djun *Ver Mensaje

Una pregunta: ¿sabéis si el bitcoin se considera como un 'medio de pago'? Lo digo porque en ese caso se supone que podrás adquirir productos y servicios sin tener que declarar ninguna plusvalía a Hacienda.
Es decir: si compras un bitocin que vale 1.000 y después con ese bitcoin *compras un coche que vale 20.000.* Supongo que no te harán declarar en el IRPF por las plusvalias o ganancias del capital de los 19.000 euros de diferencia que tributan por tramos al 19% y al 21%. ¿no?. ¿Sabéis algo de esto?

Deberíamos abrir algún hilo serio sobre temas fiscales.
​


Janluxe dijo:


> Al poco tiempo usted se encontrará con una cartita de hacienda donde le preguntarán de donde sacó 20,000 euros para comprarse un coche



Si se acepta el Bitcoin como 'medio de pago', no hay problema. Simplemente se le dice a Hacienda que se compró por medio de un Bitcoin que me costó 1.000.

No estoy seguro, pero creo haber leído que se reconocía al Bitcoin como un 'medio de pago'.


----------



## MIP (23 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Iniciado por *djun *Ver Mensaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Se reconoce como tal y al comprar el coche tendrías que ponerte al día con hacienda de tu plusvalía de 19000.


----------



## remonster (23 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si ese tipo de ataque se estuviese produciendo realmente, sería fácil de comprobar comparando las transacciones que están en las mempools de nuestros nodos y comparándolas con las transacciones que van incluídas en los bloques.
> 
> Si empiezan a aparecer transacciones en los bloques, sobretodo en los rangos superiores de comisiones, que no están en las mempools de los nodos, podemos suponer que ese tipo de trolleo se estaría produciendo.
> 
> ...



Tengo datos preliminares que indican que está pasando, pero aún son demasiado preliminares para ser concluyentes.

Entre la presión al alza de las comisiones, y el saboteo de la red bitcoin en beneficio de otras, les sale perfectamente rentable.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 19:54 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Los mineros que spamean minan sus propias transacciones por lo que se pagan a si mismos las comisiones que ellos mismo fijan y es un problema porque el Bitcoin se basa en la premisa de que todos los agentes van a actuar de forma racional y prefieren ganar dinero a perderlo. Un minero que mina sus propias transacciones está perdiendo las comisiones de otras transacciones, es algo irracional a nivel local.
> 
> Este comportamiento solo es racional si los spamers ganan a nivel global (fuera del sistema), es decir quien spamea es porque pretende ganar fuera del Bitcoin, por ejemplo creando una moneda que sustituya al Bitcoin y que ellos controlen.
> 
> Por ello es evidente que el que spamea es Jihan como dueño de Bcash. Es algo evidente para cualquiera que sea capaz de manera racional sin prejuicios.



Dentro del propio sistema también gana pues crea una presión al alza de las comisiones que compensa ampliamente las txs con comisiones pequeñas que ha remplazado por las suyas propias.


----------



## sirpask (23 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Tengo datos preliminares que indican que está pasando, pero aún son demasiado preliminares para ser concluyentes.
> 
> Entre la presión al alza de las comisiones, y el saboteo de la red bitcoin en beneficio de otras, les sale perfectamente rentable.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, a usar el coco para solventar este "bug".
Así es la tecnología.


----------



## djun (23 Dic 2017)

MIP dijo:


> Se reconoce como tal y al comprar el coche tendrías que ponerte al día con hacienda de tu plusvalía de 19000.



¿Estás seguro que es así? ¿Aunque se reconozca al bitcoin como un 'medio de pago', Hacienda te obligará a pagar por la Plusvalia obtenida de los 19.000 euros?


----------



## remonster (23 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues nada, a usar el coco para solventar este "bug".
> Así es la tecnología.



Basta proponer un BIP para que cada nodo rechace el último bloque con un % elevado de txs que no vea en su mempool.

Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de wallets se fijan únicamente en el coste media de tx por bloque, la técnica que he descrito permite aumentar está media de forma importante y por tanto automáticamente aumentar las comisiones en los próximos bloques. 

El problema es que estos cabrones lo están haciendo entre varios pools de minado. No os sorprenderá si os digo que Antminer son los que tienen mayor %...

Necesito un par de voluntarios con nodos para verificar que lo que ve mi mempool es similar a la vuestra (es decir, que lo que las txs que mi nodo no ve son más o menos las mismas que las vuestras). Os paso un script en python para hacer fotos de la mempool y hay que hacerlo durante unos días. Voluntarios?


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Y de qué manera ayuda el spam en BTC al pumpeo en BCH? Precisamente elevar las comisiones en BTC incentiva a que el hashrate se vaya a su cadena... y si es por competir en coste de transacción, hay cientos de alternativas que no son BCH.
> 
> No lo veo.



Será al reves no? Si se elevan las comisiones interesa seguir en esa cadena. Btc ahora lleva creo que 5 btc adicionales sobre los 12,5 de recompensa en comisiones y eso es mucha más recompensa que la que da cash, y sin meterme en el precio.
Me alegra que se haya aclarado el cuento del famoso spam y los mineros malos.


----------



## Claudius (23 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Desde sus inicios un pool "desconocido", lleva un 40% del poder minero, por qué no se identifican?
> 
> Por qué no puedo encontrar una fuente de información de la cantidad de nodos existentes en bcash?
> 
> BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer



Hombre, mi comentario no era de Bcash.

Además, yo si tengo un salto de agua, (energía free) y mino sin estar en ningún pool, tenga la capacidad de hashing y me interese, estoy en derecho en ser visible o no.

Era sarcástico e irónico ya que esa hipótesis la he planteado ya hace ¿años? la hemeroteca, la maldita hemeroteca.. y con esas y otras preguntas es cuando el Claudius pasó de 'amigo del movimiento' a otro status o definición por el hilo, cada loco con su tema..


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Necesito un par de voluntarios con nodos para verificar que lo que ve mi mempool es similar a la vuestra (es decir, que lo que las txs que mi nodo no ve son más o menos las mismas que las vuestras). Os paso un script en python para hacer fotos de la mempool y hay que hacerlo durante unos días. Voluntarios?



un dia o dos me quedan para tener la cadena entera....


----------



## sirpask (23 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ya sabes a quién pedírselo...



na, si supiera inglés suficiente para explicarme se lo diria directamente a Luke o a lopp. Pero vamos, estoy casi seguro que ya estan pensando en ello.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Pero, a ver, si un minero pone una comisión de, por ejemplo, un 20% por encima de la media, ese precio es el que se establece ¿no?
> A poco que tengas un poco de relación con otros mineros, la comisión se sube a un precio por consenso y luego ya se verá si el siguiente bloque se mina o no.
> Y el coste es para el resto. Se establece así una ganancia que no se corresponde realmente con el uso de la moneda sino con la necesidad del que mina. Entiendo que esto es legítimo.
> 
> ¿Es así todo esto o me he equivocado en algo?



Te equivocas en que, todo el espacio del bloque que los mineros están ocupando con sus transacciones fraudulentas, es espacio que no pueden ocupar con transacciones legítimas, lo que les ocasiona una merma de ingresos.

Escribir en la cadena siempre es caro, lo hagas tú mismo para intentar meter transacciones fraudulentas, o se lo encargues hacer a otro a cambio de un sobreprecio sobre lo que el mercado está dispuesto a pagar en ese momento.

Así que, puestos a escribir, mejor escribir aquello que interesa al mercado y por lo que está dispuesto a pagar.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 21:33 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Pues nada, a usar el coco para solventar este "bug".
> Así es la tecnología.



No hay ningún bug. Es el mercado el que establece los precios de las comisiones y, todo el espacio que los mineros estuviesen empleando en intentar engañar a los usuarios, son mermas de ingresos que tendrían.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 21:41 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Basta proponer un BIP para que cada nodo rechace el último bloque con un % elevado de txs que no vea en su mempool.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de wallets se fijan únicamente en el coste media de tx por bloque, la técnica que he descrito permite aumentar está media de forma importante y por tanto automáticamente aumentar las comisiones en los próximos bloques.
> 
> ...



Esta solución es absurda porque, un nuevo nodo que se añade a la red, o uno que se reconecta, no dispone todavía de "mempool" y, por lo tanto, no se encuentra en sincronía suficiente con la red como para poder tener criterio suficiente como para descartar o no tan alegremente un bloque.

El único elemento del que dispone un nodo recién conectado para encontrar sincronía con la red, son las normas del protocolo. Esas normas están en el código de Bitcoin son precísamente las que estipulan que el ÚNICO E INFALSIFICABLE método para poder tener garantías de hayarse en sincronía con la red, es la prueba de trabajo acumulada en la cadena de bloques.

Lo siento Remonster, pero con ese BIP estarías metiendo una ventana de ataque cojonuda en el sistema.

Además ya existen mecanismos de mercado efectivos para hacer antirentable un ataque como el que decís por parte de los mineros.

Por cierto, yo no puedo ayudarte porque estoy a 6000 km de distancia de mi nodo y, para evitar sustos, lo tengo apagado.

Quizás puedas contar con él a partir de mediados de enero :XX:


----------



## Claudius (23 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> na, si supiera inglés suficiente para explicarme se lo diria directamente a Luke o a lopp. Pero vamos, estoy casi seguro que ya estan pensando en ello.



Y luego sabes lo que ocurriría no?
Que la proposición de ley, tendría que ser aprobada en el parlamento, y claro, quien tiene mayoría absoluta...


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Basta proponer un BIP para que cada nodo rechace el último bloque con un % elevado de txs que no vea en su mempool.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de wallets se fijan únicamente en el coste media de tx por bloque, la técnica que he descrito permite aumentar está media de forma importante y por tanto automáticamente aumentar las comisiones en los próximos bloques.
> 
> ...




Venga va, si sigues necesitando voluntarios pasame ese script y lo pongo en mi nodo


----------



## tolomeo (23 Dic 2017)

alguien le ha echado aceite a la blockchain


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2017)

Yo quiero mis bitcoins no dolares. - YouTube


----------



## Edu.R (23 Dic 2017)

A pesar de los pesares, parece que el final de año no va a ser tan horrible como parecía hace 48 horas.

Lo de siempre del tema de la 'dominance'. Esta cerca de los mínimos históricos. Lo de volver a un 80% es inviable, pero rozando el 40%, honestamente parece poco.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Dic 2017)

CoinGate implementa Segwit

CoinGate implements SegWit addresses - CoinGate Blog

¿Por qué apoyan Segwit y han decidido implementarlo?

1. is the most comprehensively tested Bitcoin scaling improvement of all that currently exist.
2. enables up to 4 times more Bitcoin transactions in a single block.
3. fixes Bitcoin transaction malleability problem.
4. makes the Bitcoin Lightning Network upgrade much easier to integrate.
5. improves security of hardware wallets.
6. makes signature-hashing more efficient.
7. reduces the ability of miners to use AsicBoost covertly, subsequently making mining a more equal competition between Bitcoin miners.


----------



## sirpask (24 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> CoinGate implementa Segwit
> 
> CoinGate implements SegWit addresses - CoinGate Blog
> 
> ...



Joder han resumido 1 año de discusión en este hilo con su explicacion ,


----------



## bmbnct (24 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Joder han resumido 1 año de discusión en este hilo con su explicacion ,



Si. Por eso lo he copiado y pegado, me ha parecido que lo pone muy claro.


----------



## tastas (24 Dic 2017)

A mí algo que me huele mal es cómo el % de uso de segwit llegó al 18 % sin problemas y de golpe cayó para estancarse en el 10% incluso aunque hoy el incentivo para usarlo es mucho mayor.

Taptap


----------



## sirpask (24 Dic 2017)

Tarifas de Macafee por hablar bien de una cripto:



> 0:44
> 156 de 156
> John McAfee
> @officialmcafee
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Dic 2017)

Aver, sus olvidais de la elasticidad precio de la demanda en todo esto del ataque flood.
1º en todo momento en la red existe una población que está dispuesta a pagar una comisión para realizar una transacción.
2º el monto de lo que cada persona está dispuesta a gastar sigue una distribución dada, por ejemplo de tipo Pareto.
3º Para un ancho de banda de 1000 transacciones por segundo, el precio de la transacción la marca lo que ha estado dispuesto a pagar el "mas rico" de los que no han entrado en la transacción + un pequeño 
gap. Pongamos que 1000 shatosis. El mercado de las transacciones es entonces 1000 x 1000 = 1M shatosis
4º Si el ritmo de descenso de personas que están dispuestas a gastar por entrar en las transacciónes, es mucho menor que el ritmo con el que sube el precio de las transacciones. Por ejemplo si por cada 1000 shatosis que sube el precio, solo se pierde 1 cliente, puedes floodear metiendo transacciones de 6000 shatosis que:
_el precio de transaccion es de 6000 shatosis
_el mercado es de 995 personas = 995 x 6000 = 6M
_has multiplicado por 6 la capitalizacion del mercado de transferencias
_ y te ha costado 5 x 6000 = 30.000, una infima fracción.


----------



## sirpask (24 Dic 2017)

pin pan pun....

Twitter


----------



## carnival (24 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Basta proponer un BIP para que cada nodo rechace el último bloque con un % elevado de txs que no vea en su mempool.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de wallets se fijan únicamente en el coste media de tx por bloque, la técnica que he descrito permite aumentar está media de forma importante y por tanto automáticamente aumentar las comisiones en los próximos bloques.
> 
> ...



Pásame el script si quieres, yo tengo nodo activo.


----------



## remonster (24 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esta solución es absurda porque, un nuevo nodo que se añade a la red, o uno que se reconecta, no dispone todavía de "mempool" y, por lo tanto, no se encuentra en sincronía suficiente con la red como para poder tener criterio suficiente como para descartar o no tan alegremente un bloque.
> 
> El único elemento del que dispone un nodo recién conectado para encontrar sincronía con la red, son las normas del protocolo. Esas normas están en el código de Bitcoin son precísamente las que estipulan que el ÚNICO E INFALSIFICABLE método para poder tener garantías de hayarse en sincronía con la red, es la prueba de trabajo acumulada en la cadena de bloques.
> 
> ...



No hay ningún problema con que los nodos muy nuevos no acepten algunos nuevos bloques. Sin ellos la propagación de la red no se fragiliza. De hecho tampoco aceptan nuevos bloques hasta que no han sincronizado la blockchain. 

La mempool se sincroniza muy rápidamente, mucho más que la sincronización de la blockchain. 

Dónde está el vector de ataque del que hablas?


----------



## Registrador (24 Dic 2017)

Para los que no creen que haya spam en la mempool:

Twitter

Algunos ejemplos de spam:

Bitcoin Address 1Po1oWkD2LmodfkBYiAktwh76vkF93LKnh

BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer

Cuánto cuesta spamear la mempool? 10 millones de dólares al día.

Quién puede gastarse ese dinero? Responde tu mismo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> No hay ningún problema con que los nodos muy nuevos no acepten algunos nuevos bloques. Sin ellos la propagación de la red no se fragiliza. De hecho tampoco aceptan nuevos bloques hasta que no han sincronizado la blockchain.
> 
> La mempool se sincroniza muy rápidamente, mucho más que la sincronización de la blockchain.
> 
> Dónde está el vector de ataque del que hablas?



El vector de ataque es que estás permitiendo un sybil attack hacia los nuevos nodos o hacia los que se reconectan de nuevo porque, para falsificar la información de la cadena de bloques, hace falta gastar un recurso escaso e irrecuperable, pero para falsificar transacciones no es necesario gastar nada.

Los nodos no pueden tomar decisiones sobre la veracidad o no de lo últimos bloques de la cadena en base a información fácilmente falsificable como son las transacciones.

Cuando a mediados de enero mi nodo se reconecte a la red Bitcoin, recibirá imnmediatamente dos tipos de información...información sobre la cadena de bloques e información sobre las transacciones que van pululando por la red en ese momento. Y ambos tipos de información me está llegando desde unos nodos que, sobre el papel, no cuestan apenas nada de poner en la red.

¿Cuál de los dos tipos de información me ofrece más garantías de que se encuentra en sincronía con el resto de información que comparte el resto de nodos legítimos del sistema?

Sin duda la información que me llega a través de la cadena de bloques y mi nodo sólo debería empezar a tomar decisiones a partir de ella.

¿Por qué? Pues porque inundar la red con nodos falsos es baratísimo. Porque, además de eso, los nodos legítimos pueden mostrar comportamiento maligno en determinadas circunstancias que los harían indetectables frente al resto de nodos legítimos, como por ejemplo únicamente actuar como nodos venenosos frente a un nodo cuando las 8 conexiones de éste hayan caído bajo el control de esta subred maligna.

Imagínate que yo controlase el 15% de todos los nodos de la red Bitcoin. Puedo decirles que se comporten de forma legítima con el resto de nodos y que sólamente se comporten de forma maligna cuando las 8 conexiones de un nodo hayan caído bajo mi control. ¿Qué me costaría a mi lanzarle entonces a ese nodo información falsa o sesgada sobre las transacciones de la mempool? No me costaría nada. Imagínate que, sabiendo que los mineros elegirán el meter en la blockchain aquellas transacciones en el rango superior de comisiones, decido únicamente pasar información maligna de transacciones de bajas comisiones. ¿Qué me ha costado atacar al nodo que ha caído bajo mi control? Nada de nada. Ni siquiera son transacciones construídas por mi.

Cuando un minero mine un bloque y, lógicamente, incluya en él las transacciones de la mempool con comisiones altas y yo le haga llegar ese bloque al nodo "bajo mi control", éste verá varias cosas a la vez:

1. Que el bloque es perfectamente válido porque está minado con la elevada dificultad de la red.

2. Que, de las transacciones incluidas en el bloque, ninguna se encontraba en la información de la mempool que mi comportamiento maligno le ha pasado.

Por lo tanto, el nodo descarta el bloque pensando que forma parte de un ataque "selfish" realizado por un minero y se queda esperando a que el resto de nodos se comporten igual que él y lo declaren huérfano también.

Sin embargo esto no va a ocurrir porque es él el que está extrayendo conclusiones erróneas a partir de información falsa y baratamente manipulable que yo le estoy haciendo llegar.

¿Qué costaría entonces inundar la red de nodos malignos que sólamente transmitiesen a través de sus conexiones aquellas transacciones que se encuentran en los percentiles inferiores de comisiones? No costaría nada y todos aquellos nodos que se conectasen a ellos estarían descartando bloques en base a información sesgada.

¿Se podría incorporar alguna modificación en el código de Bitcoin para detectar y banear las conexiones a nodos que se comportasen de esta forma? Pues no. Es imposible porque un nuevo nodo o uno que se reconecta, no tiene mempool y no puede deducir si los nodos a los que se ha conectado están enviándole únicamente transacciones en el percentil inferior de la mempool de los nodos legítimos de la red.

Los nodos sólo pueden tomar decisiones respecto a Bitcoin (incluyendo el incluir a otros nodos en una lista negra) con información que sea muy costosa de falsificar y, sobretodo, con información que sea áltamente probable que se encuentre compartida y en sincronía con el resto de nodos de la red, esto es, con la información que les llega a partir de la cadena de bloques.

El resto son ganas de meter ventanas de ataque susceptibles a sybil attacks.

Por último decirte que, si te fijas, todo esto de lo que estamos hablando se parece mucho a lo que estuvimos con Maidsafe y otras monedas PoS. La única forma de que tu nodo pueda tener la certidumbre de que las decisiones que él está tomando, van a ser compartidas y sincronizadas por el resto de nodos de la red, es cuando la información de la que partes para tomar dichas decisiones viene protegida por una prueba de trabajo encadenada.


----------



## remonster (24 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El vector de ataque es que estás permitiendo un sybil attack hacia los nuevos nodos o hacia los que se reconectan de nuevo porque, para falsificar la información de la cadena de bloques, hace falta gastar un recurso escaso e irrecuperable, pero para falsificar transacciones no es necesario gastar nada.
> 
> Los nodos no pueden tomar decisiones sobre la veracidad o no de lo últimos bloques de la cadena en base a información fácilmente falsificable como son las transacciones.
> 
> ...



Creo que no has entendido lo que propongo. 

Un nuevo bloque validado con un gran número de tx desconocidas, ni se retransmite, ni se acepta como válido provisionalemente. Sin embargo, si la blockchain crece más de 2 bloques (o tres, o un threshold que se determine), sí que se acepta. 

Lo único que hace el nodo es poner en cuarentena un bloque sospechoso. Eso da tiempo a mineros honestos a invalidarlo y descentiva a los mineros deshonestos rellenar su bloque con txs propias. 

Al final las decisiones finales se toman gracias a la blockchain más larga. No veo dónde está el problema.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El vector de ataque es que estás permitiendo un sybil attack hacia los nuevos nodos o hacia los que se reconectan de nuevo porque, para falsificar la información de la cadena de bloques, hace falta gastar un recurso escaso e irrecuperable, pero para falsificar transacciones no es necesario gastar nada.
> 
> Los nodos no pueden tomar decisiones sobre la veracidad o no de lo últimos bloques de la cadena en base a información fácilmente falsificable como son las transacciones.
> 
> ...




Segun tu hipotesis de que el nuevo nodo tenga sus 8 conexiones conectadas con la red maligna entonces ese nodo no forma parte de la red bitcoin ya que no esta conectada a ella. Y en ese caso, si el nodo no valida un bloque tampoco pasa nada ya que no se lo va a poder comunicar a nadie.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Segun tu hipotesis de que el nuevo nodo tenga sus 8 conexiones conectadas con la red maligna entonces ese nodo no forma parte de la red bitcoin ya que no esta conectada a ella. Y en ese caso, si el nodo no valida un bloque tampoco pasa nada ya que no se lo va a poder comunicar a nadie.



Sí, pero ya tienes a un tío fuera de la red y el coste de ese ataque me ha supuesto 0€. Con ese nuevo conjunto de reglas habéis permitido que los nodos puedan ser engañados y puedan declarar en cuarentena o incluso declarar como ilegítima, una información que cuesta mucho construir y proteger (la cadena de bloques), empleando para ello información que es muy fácil de manipular y sesgar (la mempool).


----------



## Hamster (24 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Para los que no creen que haya spam en la mempool:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Eso es una dirección que está enviando transacciones con una comisión superior a la cantidad enviada!!?? Y además sin parar. No? (Es que estoy empezando y no sé si lo entiendo bien)


----------



## remonster (24 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí, pero ya tienes a un tío fuera de la red y el coste de ese ataque me ha supuesto 0€. Con ese nuevo conjunto de reglas habéis permitido que los nodos puedan ser engañados y puedan declarar en cuarentena o incluso declarar como ilegítima una información que cuesta mucho construir y proteger (la cadena de bloques), empleando para ello información que es muy fácil de manipular y sesgar (la mempool).



Ese ataque, el rodear un nodo de nodos malignos, siempre se puede hacer a coste 0. 

En mi propuesta la decisión final se toma con la información de la blockchain, no de la mempool. La información de la mempool sólo se usa para poner bloques nuevos en cuarentena, lo cual me parece apropiado. Si tu nodo está rodeado de nodos malignos te pueden pasar cosas peores.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí, pero ya tienes a un tío fuera de la red y el coste de ese ataque me ha supuesto 0€. Con ese nuevo conjunto de reglas habéis permitido que los nodos puedan ser engañados y puedan declarar en cuarentena o incluso declarar como ilegítima una información que cuesta mucho construir y proteger (la cadena de bloques), empleando para ello información que es muy fácil de manipular y sesgar (la mempool).




Pero es que es casi imposible conseguir que un nodo abra 8 conexiones con tu red. En el codigo de bitcoin estan hardcodeadas las ips de cientos de nodos a las que se puede conectar. No me imagino que nadie pueda colar ahi sus ips y que encima se de la casualidad de que las 8 conexiones que abra el cliente sean de su red.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Creo que no has entendido lo que propongo.
> 
> Un nuevo bloque validado con un gran número de tx desconocidas, ni se retransmite, ni se acepta como válido provisionalemente. Sin embargo, si la blockchain crece más de 2 bloques (o tres, o un threshold que se determine), sí que se acepta.
> 
> ...



Muy bien, voy a seguir actuando como abogado del diablo.

Supongamos que introducimos ese parámetro que tú dices y lo ponemos en, supongamos, un threshold de 3 bloques de cuarentena. Voy a empezar a ponerte ejemplos de problemas con consecuencias que pueden derivar en catástrofes.

1. Para empezar, estás introduciendo un nuevo límite arbitrario. ¿A partir de qué umbral de transacciones en el bloque que difieran de la mempool puede un nodo considerar que el bloque merece ir a cuarentena? ¿Es un límite de número de transacciones o es un límite de peso?.

2. No conviene olvidar que los mineros también son nodos. Si introduces un umbral a partir del cual un nodo puede determinar que los tres últimos bloques, o incluso el último bloque, es susceptible de ser incluído en una cuarentena que podría incluso terminar en un rechazo del bloque, ¿Por qué empezar a minar sobre ese nuevo bloque en lugar de seguir haciéndolo sobre el anterior? ¿Cuál es el límite de riesgo que un pool puede asumir para minar sobre un bloque susceptible de ser puesto en cuarentena por el resto de nodos y, sobretodo, por el resto de nodos mineros?

Imagínate que el límite en el protocolo a partir del cual un bloque es susceptible de ser tratado como "ataque de un minero" es del 50% de transacciones en la mempool. Yo soy un pool de minado y me llega un bloque recién minado con sólo un 60% de transacciones que antes estaban en mi mempool. ¿Me arriesgo a minar sobre ese bloque o mejor sigo minando sobre el anterior? ¿Qué pasa si mi mempool es distinta de la mempool de un gran porcentaje de nodos de la red y resulta que yo estoy dando como válido un bloque recién minado, me pongo a minar sobre él, pero resulta que el resto de nodos ya lo ha puesto en cuarentena o rechazado? Estaría tirando la energía de mi minero a la basura porque, si mino un bloque sobre él, ambos serán rechazados por la red de nodos.

3. Bien, ahora pongámonos en la piel de los mineros súper competitivos de hoy en día y con una recompensa de minado de bloque tan alta como la que todavía tenemos. ¿Puedo utilizar la nueva ventana de ataque que propones para mejorar injustamente mis posibilidades frente a los mineros competidores, incluso aunque sea jodiendo a la red Bitcoin? Por supuesto. Inundo la red de nodos venenosos falsos que sólamente retransmitan información sobre la mempool de percentil de transacciones con comisiones más bajas y yo sólo me encargo de minar bloques incluyendo comisiones bajas. Como la recompensa por minar un bloque todavía es alta comparada con la parte de las comisiones, puedo asumir esa merma en los ingresos porque, si mis competidores se comportan como entidades racionales, incluirán el percentil superior de las transacciones en los bloques y, entonces, la retransmisión de los bloques a través de mis nodos venenosos y a través de todos aquellos nodos legítimos que yo haya conseguido engañar, será lenta o, incluso, lo descartarán, dando ventaja a los bloques que yo mine con bajas comisiones.

¿Resultado si todos los mineros se comportan igual para competir contra mi estrategia? Una red inundada con nodos venenosos, que sólamente retransmiten las transacciones del pool de memoria en los percentiles inferiores de comisión y una situación absurda en la que, si quieres que tus transacciones entren en los bloques, tienes que enviarlas con la menor comisión posible, pero esto hace posible que cualquiera pueda spamear la red.

Lo siento, pero sigo en mis trece. Ningún nodo puede decidir cosas tan importantes como la validez o no de un bloque, o la puesta en cuarentena o no de un bloque, basándose únicamente en información fácil y barata de sesgar, manipular o falsificar, como son las transacciones de la mempool. Estaríais introduciendo ventanas de ataque y una cantidad de incertidumbre tan elevada en el sistema que da miedo de sólo pensarlo.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 13:51 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero es que es casi imposible conseguir que un nodo abra 8 conexiones con tu red. En el codigo de bitcoin estan hardcodeadas las ips de cientos de nodos a las que se puede conectar. No me imagino que nadie pueda colar ahi sus ips y que encima se de la casualidad de que las 8 conexiones que abra el cliente sean de su red.



Eso es lo que de toda la vida se ha llamado sybil attack y la blockchain se inventó, precísamente, para luchar contra ese tipo de ataque (entre otras cosas).

Es demasiado barato inundar la red con nodos venenosos de diferentes rangos de IP comparado con lo costoso que resulta intentar falsificar la cadena de bloques.

Lo siento, pero estáis cayendo en las trampas de pensamiento de las que echan mano los defensores del PoS.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 14:05 ----------

Y otra cosa más. Es extremadamente probable que todos nuestros nodos estén compartiendo exactamente la misma cadena de bloques. ¿Qué probabilidad hay de que también estén compartiendo la misma mempool?

Ya os digo yo que la probabilidad es mucho, pero mucho, mucho, más baja. Para empezar, el tamaño de la mempool es variable y cada uno podemos seleccionar el que nos apetezca. Cada uno de nosotros puede añadir un límite inferior de comisiones a partir del cual las transacciones son desechadas de la mempool (las podemos considerar como spam) y dejar de retransmitirlas. ¿Cómo coordinamos eso? Lo que yo considero spam, para otra persona puede no serlo, y darle tanta importancia a la mempool como para poder declarar un bloque en cuarentena nos obliga a todos a tener que coincidir en los parámetros de nuestras mempools.


----------



## sirpask (24 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Muy bien, voy a seguir actuando como abogado del diablo.
> 
> Supongamos que introducimos ese parámetro que tú dices y lo ponemos en, supongamos, un threshold de 3 bloques de cuarentena. Voy a empezar a ponerte ejemplos de problemas con consecuencias que pueden derivar en catástrofes.
> 
> ...



Pero en los nodos podras poner al menos una ip de un nodo de confianza a capon ¿no?, en Caso del POS, puedes poner la empresa que lo ha fabricado como sincera... jejeje


----------



## destru (24 Dic 2017)

Yo hasta ahora confiaba en que el bitcoin se iría imponiendo poco a poco y sería la moneda del futuro. Es una moneda infalsificable, limitada, sin necesidad de bancos, transparente, nadie la controla, todo muy bonito, pero todo eso la haría única si fuese la única criptomoneda, pero si luego resulta que pueden sacar otra criptomoneda igual o incluso mejorarla, ya no es algo limitado, entonces el bitcoin no vale para tanto, ya que siempre te puedes pasar al bitcoin 2.0, al 3.0, y así sucesivamente o cualquier otra criptomoneda que lo mejore, por lo tanto, la blockchain triunfará, pero cambiará la moneda. Quizás no esté en lo cierto, pero ¿no hay ninguna criptomoneda mejor que el bitcoin?


----------



## paketazo (24 Dic 2017)

destru dijo:


> Yo hasta ahora confiaba en que el bitcoin se iría imponiendo poco a poco y sería la moneda del futuro. Es una moneda infalsificable, limitada, sin necesidad de bancos, transparente, nadie la controla, todo muy bonito, pero todo eso la haría única si fuese la única criptomoneda, pero si luego resulta que pueden sacar otra criptomoneda igual o incluso mejorarla, ya no es algo limitado, entonces el bitcoin no vale para tanto, ya que siempre te puedes pasar al bitcoin 2.0, al 3.0, y así sucesivamente o cualquier otra criptomoneda que lo mejore, por lo tanto, la blockchain triunfará, pero cambiará la moneda. Quizás no esté en lo cierto, pero ¿no hay ninguna criptomoneda mejor que el bitcoin?



¿Hay algún equipo de regional mejor que uno de champions?

Para saberlo el de regional ha de ascender durante varios años para llegar a primera, luego clasificarse para champions, y luego demostrar ante el otro, cual de los dos es mejor.

La eterna pregunta que solo el largo plazo puede responder, si lo preguntas por aquí y ahora, de momento manda BTC.

un saludo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Dic 2017)

destru dijo:


> ¿no hay ninguna criptomoneda mejor que el bitcoin?



El 99'9% de las shitcoins ni siquera existen, puesto que no son más que simples apuntes contables en los libros de cuentas de Poloniex, o tienen sólo un puñado de nodos.

Del 0'01% restante, Bitcoin es la más segura, la más fiable, la más desarrollada, la más descentralizada, la más aceptada, la más reconocida, la más valiosa y la que mayor certidumbre puede ofrecer.


----------



## tixel (24 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Joder han resumido 1 año de discusión en este hilo con su explicacion ,



A ti te comen la cabeza con lo primero que se les ocurre. Porque eso se ha demostrado falso totalmente.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 15:29 ----------




destru dijo:


> Yo hasta ahora confiaba en que el bitcoin se iría imponiendo poco a poco y sería la moneda del futuro. Es una moneda infalsificable, limitada, sin necesidad de bancos, transparente, nadie la controla, todo muy bonito, pero todo eso la haría única si fuese la única criptomoneda, pero si luego resulta que pueden sacar otra criptomoneda igual o incluso mejorarla, ya no es algo limitado, entonces el bitcoin no vale para tanto, ya que siempre te puedes pasar al bitcoin 2.0, al 3.0, y así sucesivamente o cualquier otra criptomoneda que lo mejore, por lo tanto, la blockchain triunfará, pero cambiará la moneda. Quizás no esté en lo cierto, pero ¿no hay ninguna criptomoneda mejor que el bitcoin?



Tu lógica es impecable. Todo esto era valido cuando ibamos a contar con 21 millones de monedas para todas nuestras necesidades de mover dinero, pero eso ya no es asi por lo que dices.
Por ahora el valor se les está dando entre otras cosas por el efecto red, la ley esa que no me acuerdo el nombre que dice que la utilidad de la red se incrementa exp. con el número de usuarios. Y en eso btc lleva ventaja por ser la primera y más conocida.
Pero como dices hay un montón de monedas mejores que btc, bitcoin cash la primera y está claro que el valor de btc se irá erosionando. Yo creo que 2018 va a ser muy negativo para btc al no poder sostenerse en nada su modo de funcionamiento y haber substitutos totalmente listos para no solo reemplazarlo sino hacerlo mucho mejor.
Como está el marketcap ahora y como estará a final de año va a cambiar y el número 1 ya veremos si btc será capaz de retenerlo, yo no lo creo. El marketcap de btc debe ir ya por el 40% y no creo que acabe el año ni en el 30% pero eso es hablar por hablar.
Y no es sacar otra vez el tema fees, cadena atascada, mempool a reventar. 
Tor Project: Donate to Tor
Son estas noticias las que al final harán ver a la gente que btc es solo un producto especulativo y en realidad no tiene utilidad. Y esto el valor lo tiene que reflejar por mucho que el mercado quiera mirar para otro lado.
Como dices lo que esperabamos que fuese bitcoin todos era que bitcoin se impusiese y fuese utilizado en todos lados. De eso no queda nada en btc, pero es justo el objetivo que se puso cash y por ahora está revertiendo la situación de todo el daño que causo la actitud soberbia, intolerante y cabezota de core.
Por cierto, felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## deepbones (24 Dic 2017)

Una vez escuchando a Adam B. Levine en el podcast "let's talk bitcoin", (no recuerdo en que episodio) dijo algo como que, para crear algo que pudiera reemplazar a bitcoin, el cambio tenía que suponer algo tan brutal como la distancia entre el dinero-fiat y el bitcoin.

Conviene recordar que bitcoin está constituído por varios "engranajes" que se pueden cambiar de ser necesario para mejorarlo. Veo que no mucha gente logra entenderlo.

Saludos.


----------



## tixel (24 Dic 2017)

deepbones dijo:


> Una vez escuchando a Adam B. Levine en el podcast "let's talk bitcoin", (no recuerdo en que episodio) dijo algo como que, para crear algo que pudiera reemplazar a bitcoin, el cambio tenía que suponer algo tan brutal como la distancia entre el dinero-fiat y el bitcoin.
> 
> Conviene recordar que bitcoin está constituído por varios "engranajes" que se pueden cambiar de ser necesario para mejorarlo. Veo que no mucha gente logra entenderlo.
> 
> Saludos.



El asunto aquí y reconozco que puede ser confuso para quien se mete ahora es a lo que él se refería como bitcoin cuando lo dijo.
No creo que se refiriese al btc actual con sus fees de 40 pavos, sus tx rbf, sus bloques de 1 Mb, sw, etc.
Si se refería al bitcoin pre-2014 entonces se está refiriendo a lo que hoy se le llama bitcoin cash.
Y esto es así, por mucho que a algunos les joda.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 16:00 ----------

Estas noticias evidencian que no se estaba refiriendo al btc de hoy.





O esta. 1660 btc atascados en la mempool. 21 millones de euros de nada.


----------



## deepbones (24 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> El asunto aquí y reconozco que puedo ser confuso para quien se mete ahora es a lo que él se refería como bitcoin cuando lo dijo.
> No creo que ...BLA BLA BLA...
> Si se refería al bitcoin pre-2014 entonces se está refiriendo a lo que hoy se le llama bitcoin que no es bitcoin.
> Y esto es así, por mucho que a algunos les joda.
> ...


----------



## tixel (24 Dic 2017)

deepbones dijo:


> tixel dijo:
> 
> 
> > El asunto aquí y reconozco que puedo ser confuso para quien se mete ahora es a lo que él se refería como bitcoin cuando lo dijo.
> ...


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Dic 2017)

Meanwhile... las comisiones ya van por 180 sat/byte y bajando.

Recordemos que en el pico de este ataque llegaron a superar los 1000

¿ Será el comienzo de la proxima subida a maximos historicos ?

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 16:54 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Y seguimos con el FUD. Ahora resulta que nos quieren hacer ver problemas con las direcciones que tienen pocos bitcoins.
> 
> Tan facil como hacer unos numeros.
> 
> ...




Me autocito por si alguno de los que se quejan de comisiones altas tuviera los huevos suficientes para aceptar mi apuesta.


----------



## tolomeo (24 Dic 2017)

Esto me interesa, ¿donde miras la cantidad de satoshis por byte?




ninfireblade dijo:


> Meanwhile... las comisiones ya van por 180 sat/byte y bajando.
> 
> Recordemos que en el pico de este ataque llegaron a superar los 1000
> 
> ...


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Esto me interesa, ¿donde miras la cantidad de satoshis por byte?




Hay mil sitios donde verlo. 

Esta misma por ejemplo: Unconfirmed Transactions - BTC.com


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (24 Dic 2017)

Si alguien quiere bitcoins que contacte conmigo. Vendo a precios spot en bitstamp. Solo SEPAs.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (24 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me autocito por si alguno de los que se quejan de comisiones altas tuviera los huevos suficientes para aceptar mi apuesta.



Lo única apuesta que te van a aceptar es la de que, a poco que pegue un bajón el valor del btc, estarán otra vez por aquí cacareando en subnormalesca sincronización.

Si les cobrasen un céntimo por post...


----------



## sirpask (24 Dic 2017)

La verdad que con el fin de año no nos estamos aburriendo. Yo este año posiblemente acabe con mas dinero ganado por haber leido a Mojon y Cia aquí... que "trabajando"*... Y sin haber arriesgado ni un 5% de mis ahorros.

Y...., hace pensar.

*¿Se puede considerar trabajo estar 24/7 leyendo/estudiando cosas sobre Blockchain en general? hasta en foros chinos... Pues yo creo que no, por que no tienes ningun jefe inútil diciendo tonterias.

2018... va a ser interesantísimo.

Gracias! y Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Dic 2017)

Yo también he pensado muchas veces que ser bitcoñero es un trabajo en sí mismo, estás todo el día mirando webs y gráficas, leyendo foros y reddits, preocupándote por los forks, otra vez mirando gráficas, otra vez dándole al F5 en los foros y así todo el día. Pero sigue siendo mucho mejor que trabajar, obviamente.


----------



## tixel (24 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> La verdad que con el fin de año no nos estamos aburriendo. Yo este año posiblemente acabe con mas dinero ganado por haber leido a Mojon y Cia aquí... que "trabajando"*... Y sin haber arriesgado ni un 5% de mis ahorros.
> 
> Y...., hace pensar.
> 
> ...



Para los de btc sin duda va a seguir siendo interesantisimo.:

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 19:38 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo también he pensado muchas veces que ser bitcoñero es un trabajo en sí mismo, estás todo el día mirando webs y gráficas, leyendo foros y reddits, preocupándote por los forks, otra vez mirando gráficas, otra vez dándole al F5 en los foros y así todo el día. Pero sigue siendo mucho mejor que trabajar, obviamente.



Eso es que no tienes nada que hacer en el día y que tienes un problema de adicción por tener la vida vacia. Que sepas que los bitcoins no te la van a llenar. Y no te lo digo de mal rollo.
Te quiero decir que yo ando parecido, y mucha gente. Es a donde nos lleva esta sociedad sovietica que padecemos. Se está volviendo de un triste todo.


----------



## tastas (24 Dic 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo también he pensado muchas veces que ser bitcoñero es un trabajo en sí mismo, estás todo el día mirando webs y gráficas, leyendo foros y reddits, preocupándote por los forks, otra vez mirando gráficas, otra vez dándole al F5 en los foros y así todo el día. Pero sigue siendo mucho mejor que trabajar, obviamente.



Yo eso lo hago por hobby. Para hacer buy & hold no hace falta tanto. Te lo digo por experiencia, creo que gente de confianza a la que le dije "compra y olvídate de lo que haga en años" podría haber ganado más % que yo ahora porque ellos no han tocado nada en años.
He tenido que ir yo a decirles que quizá era hora de vender parte de los shitforks, ni sabían muy bien qué era eso.

En realidad no me mola nada. Uno espera que alguien pille interés teniendo dinero en esto y se interese, pero ni así. Encima te toca hacer de gestor. Al menos está saliendo bien, parece.

Taptap


----------



## tolomeo (24 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hay mil sitios donde verlo.
> 
> Esta misma por ejemplo: Unconfirmed Transactions - BTC.com



Si conozco varias, lo decía porque no encuentro ninguna con 180 sat por byte

en esa que has puesto ahora mismo la recomendada es 400

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 19:45 ----------

ya llueve menos: 
180 mil unconfirmed transactions


----------



## tixel (24 Dic 2017)

A mi la gráfica que acojonaría de veras si tuviese btc sería esta
Bitcoin Energy Consumption Index - Digiconomist
En un mes el consumo se ha incrementado un 20%. Ya estamos en el consumo de Nueva Zelanda y solo 50 paises consumen más que btc.
Yo sigo diciendo que ese es el limite del precio y que no le anda lejos sino lo paso ya.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 19:49 ----------




tolomeo dijo:


> [/COLOR]ya llueve menos:
> 180 mil unconfirmed transactions



Con el hashrate un 60% más elevado que hace un mes. Esa mempool no se va a limpiar jamás. Iros haciendo a la idea.
fork.lol

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 19:52 ----------

Bueno, me voy a tomar una birrilla antes de cenar.
Os deseo Felices Fiestas para vosotros y todos los vuestros.


----------



## zz00zz (24 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por último decirte que, si te fijas, todo esto de lo que estamos hablando se parece mucho a lo que estuvimos con Maidsafe y otras monedas PoS. La única forma de que tu nodo pueda tener la certidumbre de que las decisiones que él está tomando, van a ser compartidas y sincronizadas por el resto de nodos de la red, es cuando la información de la que partes para tomar dichas decisiones viene protegida por una prueba de trabajo encadenada.




Mejor deja de barruntar con tu mente cosas de Maidsafe 8:
El que las monedas Maidsafe se te antoje que son PoW tan solo se encuentra en tu cabeza. )

Ni PoW ni PoS, ni nada que se le parezca, es otra arquitectura, por no tener no tiene ni Blockchain un atraso duplicando datos hasta lo nauseabundo por no hablar del insostenible despilfarro energético, Maidsafe dispone de datos inmutables.

Procura no babear tanto con BTC ni con su la adorada blockchain.:fiufiu:

Por cierto FELIZ NAVIDAD a ti y a todos.


----------



## endemoniado (24 Dic 2017)

zz00zz dijo:


> Mejor deja de barruntar con tu mente cosas de Maidsafe 8:
> El que las monedas Maidsafe se te antoje que son PoW tan solo se encuentra en tu cabeza. )
> 
> Ni PoW ni PoS, ni nada que se le parezca, es otra arquitectura, por no tener no tiene ni Blockchain un atraso duplicando datos hasta lo nauseabundo, Maidsafe dispone de datos inmutables.



Ahora que nombras maidsafe... hace un par de años compré una saca de ellos, si no recuerdo mal los tengo asociados a una dirección de bitcoin, los tenía casi olvidados. Ya se sabe cuando las chapas estarán operativas ¿?


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

Hacer hodl no requiere de ningún master... lo divertido en criptolandia es ponerse a surfear las olas.

Comprar barato y vender caro, solo hay que poner las ordenes delante de los bots que crean las correcciones y ya te llevas tu premio por surfear la ola.

Analizad las ordenes fijadas, los bots suelen entrar en números redondos y con gran volumen. 

Se recomienda escoger criptos con un volumen importante para no quedarse dormido, de lo contrario es fijar las ordenes e ir revisando cada x tiempo de que el bot no haya cambiado la orden. El resto del tiempo lo puedes dedicar a lo que te salga de las pelotas, ya no tienes que leer nada, solo tienes que seguir a los de mantenimiento para obtener beneficios.

En el hilo de especulación encontraréis más información al respecto 

Enhorabuena por estar dentro de criptolandia... te puedes quedar mirando y ver como el valor sube y baja o puedes ponerte a seguir las marcas de los bots para comprar barato y vender caro 

Disfrutad!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Dic 2017)

Hombreeeee, "zz0 a la izquierda". No te puedo leer desde el tapatalk probablemente porque te debí de bloquear desde el navegador y ahora no sé (ni quiero saber ) cómo desbloquear a la gente en tapatalk. :XX: He leído tu deposición en los quotes.

Cómo pasa el tiempo, ¿eh majo? ¿Cuánto hace ya que os desmontamos remonster y yo a ti y a digipl la estafa que habían montado Irvine demás desarrolladores en el hilo de Maidsafe del foro? ¿Dos años ya?

Ni idea, pero ahí está el hilo para que la gente pueda comprobar la clase de calaña que sois. Ni existe la red Safe, ni hay Safecoins, ni hay papers con soluciones "sin blockchain", ni nada de nada, de nada.

Todavía estoy esperando que digipl y tú os dignéis a reconocer la estafa que es Maidsafe.

Pero no. Se ve que el honor es algo escaso en los usuarios de burbuja. Preferís arrastraros a un rincón oscuro y desaparecer antes que plantar los cojones encima de la mesa y decirle a alguien "tenías razón, yo estaba equivocado".


EDITO: he revisitado el hilo de la estafa esa de Maidsafe y ahí se puede ver cómo al principio a mi también consiguieron engañarme con los cantos de sirena pero al final, con un poco de pesamiento crítico, las estafas salen a la luz y no te queda más cojones que cantar las verdades de la barquera.


----------



## sirpask (25 Dic 2017)




----------



## ninfireblade (25 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Si conozco varias, lo decía porque no encuentro ninguna con 180 sat por byte
> 
> en esa que has puesto ahora mismo la recomendada es 400
> 
> ...





A ver, no se si estas vacilando o es que no sabes como funciona el sistema de fees.

Actualmente esta a 144... seguimos bajando


----------



## sirpask (25 Dic 2017)




----------



## BlueArrow (25 Dic 2017)

¡¡Feliz navidad a todos!!

Para los que tienen pasta gansa en Bitcoin y no quieren que les claven, Portugal lo tenéis cerquita...

Leed esto:



> *The most valuable gains obtained with the sale of bitcoins or other digital currencies are not taxed in Portugal, according to the Ministry of Finance.*
> 
> The interest of the investors in digital coins is growing after a recent euphoria around the most valuable cryptomomeda, a bitcoin. And who wants to invest in these currencies with an incentive in Portugal. The profits obtained from its sale are not taxed in Portugal. The information is provided by the Ministry of Finance:"A venda de bitcoins não é tributável em IRS face ao ordenamento fiscal português, designadamente no âmbito da categoría E - capitais - ou G - mais-valias", afirmaou ao DN/Dinheiro Vivo fonte oficial do ministério. There is hardly any more valuable tax "when, due to its habitual nature, it constitutes a professional or business activity of the contributor, in which case it will be taxed in category B", adiantou.
> 
> ...


----------



## tixel (25 Dic 2017)

No creo que lo de Portugal cambie nada sino eres portugués ¿o si? Si quiero comprar una casa en Canarias por ejemplo. Quiza pueda valer para comprar un cochazo allí, pero no se si a la vuelta te joderán igualmente.





Pasando de eso, en cash tenemos el 14 el cambio de dirección, el 15 de Febrero las mejoras en el protocolo y para el 15 de Mayo activan los opcodes que desactivaron los de core, amplian los bloques a 32Mb(casi los tps de Paypal) y mejoran otra vez el algoritmo de ajuste de la dificultad.
Twitter


----------



## tolomeo (25 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver, no se si estas vacilando o es que no sabes como funciona el sistema de fees.
> 
> Actualmente esta a 144... seguimos bajando



No te estoy vacilando, cuando miré ahí estaban alrededor de 400 sat/byte.
Ahora mismo están a 564:


----------



## Obduliez (25 Dic 2017)

Durante 4 páginas he disfrutado de la sabiduría forera. No he entendido casi nada, pero las he disfrutado. Luego llegó de nuevo Tixel y...

Gracias sres. Mojón y cía. Felices Fiestas a todos (incluido Tixel).


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

Aquí otra interesante lectura sobre Roger Ver y como ha ido gestando Bhc-hacerme rico hijos de pvta

https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@gank/t...bch-and-why-you-and-your-usd-should-stay-away


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aquí otra interesante lectura sobre Roger Ver y como ha ido gestando Bhc-hacerme rico hijos de pvta
> 
> https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@gank/t...bch-and-why-you-and-your-usd-should-stay-away



A mi este tipo me parece un sociopata de manual y alguno de sus compinches son simple y llanamente delincuentes. Lo de coinbase es un delito en el que él estaba en el ajo, este tío merece acabar entre rejas.


----------



## djun (25 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¡¡Feliz navidad a todos!!
> 
> Para los que tienen pasta gansa en Bitcoin y no quieren que les claven, Portugal lo tenéis cerquita...
> 
> Leed esto:



Feliz navidad.

Por una parte, según se dice, las ganancias de capital por la venta de bitcoins u otras monedas digitales no están sujetos a impuestos en Portugal, según el Ministerio de Hacienda. Pero para esto supongo que hay que tener la *residencia fiscal en Portugal*. Lo cual llevará tiempo y trámites... y quizá no sea tan fácil. 

Por otra parte, también comenta el artículo, que en Malta hay una tasa de impuestos del *5%* *para los no residentes*. No creo que esto sea tan fácil. Es decir, vas a Malta, vendes los bitcoins, pagas el 5% en la Hacienda de Malta, y al volver a España seguramente Montoro dirá que eso no es legal, o que no te exime de pagar impuestos en España. Ya que eres residente fiscal en España. O te acusa de haber comprado las criptos en España... y/o que has ido a blanquearlas a Malta.

Otra cuestión es que tengo entendido que en muchas ocasiones a la AEAT no le sirve de nada tu certificado de residencia en otro país o tu tarjeta de empadronamineto en otro país.

Conforme a la normativa de IRPF, la Agencia Tributaria española considera como residentes a aquellos que: 
a) pasen más de 183 días al año en España; o 
b) tengan en España su ‘principal centro de intereses económicos’ (cuentas bancarias, inmuebles, depósitos, trabajo, etc.). Asimismo, existe una presunción de que eres residente fiscal español si tienes aquí a tu familia más cercana.

Por ejemplo en el caso de Andorra en caso de que te encontrases en lo que se conoce como ‘*conflicto de residencia*’, es decir, que para la administración andorrana seas residente fiscal andorrano por pasar allí más de 183 días al año, y que la administración española te considere residente por tener aquí tu ‘principal centro de intereses económicos’, habrías de acudir a lo establecido en el Convenio hispano-andorrano en materia de impuestos, donde se fijan los criterios para determinar la residencia fiscal y, en su caso, para determinar dónde tienes que tributar cada tipo de rendimiento (las nóminas, los dividendos, los intereses, las ganancias patrimoniales, etc. cada cosa tiene un tratamiento fiscal distinto).


----------



## H. Roark (25 Dic 2017)

En Eslovenia leí que no se paga, 0%, además hace buen tiempo y las eslovenas son más guapas que las portuguesas. ¿Alguien tiene más ideas acerca de a dónde irse 6 meses a declarar ganancias de BTC?


----------



## paketazo (25 Dic 2017)

H. Roark dijo:


> En Eslovenia leí que no se paga, 0%, además hace buen tiempo y las eslovenas son más guapas que las portuguesas. ¿Alguien tiene más ideas acerca de a dónde irse 6 meses a declarar ganancias de BTC?



Lo interesante de todo esto que estáis aportando, Portugal, Eslovenia, y otros destinos que se ha mencionado es que las vías de "escape" van en aumento.

Yo como ministro de economía de un país, me interesa atraer fondos y capitales a mi territorio, no lo contrario.

Veo que a medio plazo, es muy plausible que las legislaciones que favorezcan la atracción de este tipo de inversores hacia un país determinado irán en aumento, entrando en clara competencia.

Si por ejemplo residiendo en Portugal 6 meses y luego declarando allí las plusvalías de capital te "roban" menos que haciéndolo en España, pues claro y en botella.

Me alquilo allí un apartamento...o una mansión, y luego cambio por ejemplo 100 BTC a fiat, y pago allí el fielato correspondiente.

España y el resto de Europa, no deberían tardar o bien en igualar las condiciones ventajosas hacia BTC & Cia, o en ponerle trabas a Portugal y otras, por salirse del redil.

Personalmente creo que quién pague el 23% del beneficio obtenido en España, es muy posible que meta la pata visto a largo plazo.

Cada uno que valore sus decisiones, y sobre todo, sus alternativas.

Un saludo


----------



## zz00zz (25 Dic 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Ahora que nombras maidsafe... hace un par de años compré una saca de ellos, si no recuerdo mal los tengo asociados a una dirección de bitcoin, los tenía casi olvidados. Ya se sabe cuando las chapas estarán operativas ¿?




Pues si tienes una saca comprada cuando la ico entonces te has ganado una buena pasta, me alegro, no la toques vas a recibir mas que satisfacciones.

No se sabe cuando estará los safecoin, pero no creo que sea mas lejos que Marzo_Abril, esto es tan solo una apreciación mia no vinculante. ya hemos hecho pruebas con billetera funcionando mas que bien y totalmente anónima.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 17:59 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hombreeeee, "zz0 a la izquierda". No te puedo leer desde el tapatalk probablemente porque te debí de bloquear desde el navegador y ahora no sé (ni quiero saber ) cómo desbloquear a la gente en tapatalk. :XX: He leído tu deposición en los quotes.
> 
> Cómo pasa el tiempo, ¿eh majo? ¿Cuánto hace ya que os desmontamos remonster y yo a ti y a digipl la estafa que habían montado Irvine demás desarrolladores en el hilo de Maidsafe del foro? ¿Dos años ya?
> 
> ...





Acabo de comer una costellada a la brasa y me siento de lo mas satsifecho, menos mal, leerte a ti a sido mas llevadero.

Pienso que ademas de tenerme bloqueado a mi debes tener bloqueado a Maidsafe porque sigues sin entender ni papa, hay suficiente documentación para enterarte de como funciona la red Maidsafe, sus safecoin, y su consenso, el que no te creas que sea posible lo puedo entender, el que lo catalogues como estafa me parece digno de un negado mental si no de un vulgar interesado.

Lo de que tu y tu compinche Remonter desmonstanteis Maidsafe es de un ridículo para enmarcar en los tratados de las mayores estupideces que se han dicho en este mundo. 

Lo único que hais puesto en evidencia es el ridículo que hacéis intentando desprestigiar a un equipo de mas de 20 ingenieros y una Universidad detras, vuestra ceguera os hace creeros los honoris causa de la criptografia, os auguro como ya os he dicho muchas veces que os vais a comer el owned mas mayúsculo y antalogico de la historia bitconiana.

En cuanto al honor espero que hagáis muestras de el y sin tapujos declareis vuestro estrepitoso fracaso predictivo así como yo lo haré si es el caso.


Si revisas el hilo de Maidsafe date cuenta que puedes ganarte 10 bitcoins con el reto que expone Piluso, a que esperas ? ...... ah claro, con tu carácter tan beatifico y misericordioso le debes perdonar la vida no ?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/612326-hilo-oficial-maidsafe-46.html


----------



## javisurf99 (25 Dic 2017)

entonces hay que invertir en bitcoins o les vendemos?? como lo ves¿¿


----------



## Arctic (25 Dic 2017)

Cómo me alegro de haber aprendido a subir fotos. Ésta habla por sí sola.


----------



## zz00zz (25 Dic 2017)

Yo sugiero y apuesto por lo mas descentralizado, es el FUTURO.


----------



## bavech (25 Dic 2017)

jajajajajaja

Que buena lo de The Pirate Bay y BCH


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Dic 2017)

Los estafadores que vais promocionando las shitcoins en el hilo de Bitcoin vais a tener que ir empezando a interiorizar que, un día u otro, Poloniex pegará la campanada.

Es ley de vida.


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los estafadores que vais promocionando las shitcoins en el hilo de Bitcoin vais a tener que ir empezando a interiorizar que, un día u otro, Poloniex pegará la campanada.
> 
> Es ley de vida.



Mojón una cosa, te he leído varias veces el tema de Poloniex. Que lo diferencia del resto de exchanges? Porque es un riesgo, o al menos más que otros exchanges?

Diría que hay unos cuantos con más pinta de chiringuito que Poloniex.


----------



## tastas (25 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Mojón una cosa, te he leído varias veces el tema de Poloniex. Que lo diferencia del resto de exchanges? Porque es un riesgo, o al menos más que otros exchanges?
> 
> Diría que hay unos cuantos con más pinta de chiringuito que Poloniex.



Por el volumen de shitcoins que manejan son un riesgo sistémico.
Por ellos pasa casi todo el mercado de shitcoins.

Taptap

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 19:46 ----------

Twitter
Esta sí que es buena noticia. Ya estuvimos en estos niveles, o más, con un crecimiento orgánico precioso y se interrumpió. Luego ni con la subida de tasas subía lo cual es extrañisimo a menos que pensemos que el 90% de las TX son de entes centralizados incapaces de cambiar a segwit 

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Mojón una cosa, te he leído varias veces el tema de Poloniex. Que lo diferencia del resto de exchanges? Porque es un riesgo, o al menos más que otros exchanges?
> 
> Diría que hay unos cuantos con más pinta de chiringuito que Poloniex.



Es un riesgo para las shitcoins porque prácticamente es allí donde únicamente se intercambian y me arriesgaría a decir, que también tendrán almacenadas un buen porcentaje del total de masa monetaria de las shitcoins que se negocian allí.

De hecho, fijáos lo inútiles que son las shitcoins que, cuando un hacker entra en alguno de estos shitxchangers grandes, lo único que se lleva son los bitcoins, porque es lo único que realmente tiene valor. :XX:, como ocurrió en el último hackeo a Bitfinex.

Sin embargo, los administradores de Bitfinex, muy cucos ellos, mutualizaron las pérdidas sobre todos los usuarios, tuvieran bitcoins allí o no.

Así que los usuarios de shitcoins se exponen a ser mutualizados por los hackeos de bitcoins de los shitxchangers...¡¡¡incluso sin ser propietarios de ellos.!!!

Es la monda.


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es un riesgo para las shitcoins porque prácticamente es allí donde únicamente se intercambian y me arriesgaría a decir, que también tendrán almacenadas un buen porcentaje del total de masa monetaria de las shitcoins que se negocian allí.



Pues sitios como Binance no andan cojos de trollcoins también


----------



## zz00zz (25 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los estafadores que vais promocionando las shitcoins en el hilo de Bitcoin vais a tener que ir empezando a interiorizar que, un día u otro, Poloniex pegará la campanada.
> 
> Es ley de vida.





Claro que petará Poloniex entre muchos mas 

No antes que aparezcan los verdaderos intercambios descentralizados y auténticamente anónimos como SAFEX y otros, que por cierto ya están boicoteando oscuramente.

La ley de la vida es *Descentralizada, Privada y Libre*.

La sociedad esta iniciando el proceso de *Atomización.*

El *ultimo monopolio* el del dinero está ya cayendo, *el núcleo del control socia*l.


Técnicamente los intercambios ya son totalmente innecesarios, solo sirven a si mismos, cambistas obsoletos repletos de especuladores y boots barriendo para casa, ademas de indiscretos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> En vez de recibir con un abrazo la evolución tecnológica la rechazas... Te pareces al dueño de los caballos cuando apareció el automóvil, o al cardenal cuando apareció la imprenta. :XX:



Hasta ahora mismo, ¿cuántas de vuestras estafas de shitcoins he destapado ya a lo largo de mi trayectoria aquí? Así a botepronto, que yo recuerde, cuatro.

¿Quién ha dedicado ingentes cantidades de posts a hablar sobre el "nothing at stake" que afecta a todas las monedas PoS y, en general, a todas aquellas que no utilizan la cadena de bloques?

El nene.

¿Quién se metió en el hilo de la estafa de IOTA a recordarles que era centralizada y a explicarles lo que era una flecha del tiempo y la importancia que tiene en las criptomonedas?

El nene.

¿Quién trajo a los hilos de Forkthereum los logs de las conversaciones de Vitalik y demás desarrolladores cuando ocurrió el desastre de la DAO en los que reconocían que solidity era inseguro?

El nene.

¿Quién destapó hace ya casi dos años la estafa de Maidsafe en este foro, estafa que sigue promocionando todavía el subnormal de "zz0 a la izquierda", aún incluso cuando hace ya dos años que le prometieron que ya tenían el código y los papers casi, casi terminados?

El nene.

Venga, a ver con qué nueva estafa me sales ahora.

Si sólamente hay que leer un poquito y tener un poco de mente fría y cualquiere puede descubrir las estafas de las shitcoins, macho. No creo que sea tan difícil.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hasta ahora mismo, ¿cuántas de vuestras estafas de shitcoins he destapado ya a lo largo de mi trayectoria aquí? Así a botepronto, que yo recuerde, cuatro.
> 
> ¿Quién ha dedicado ingentes cantidades de posts a hablar sobre el "nothing at stake" que afecta a todas las monedas PoS y, en general, a todas aquellas que no utilizan la cadena de bloques?
> 
> ...



parece ser que todas esas "estafas" mueven más dinero que btc...

el nene vs the world


----------



## Vamosya (25 Dic 2017)

Echadle un ojo a esto. Gracias

Suplantación de nombre


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> parece ser que todas esas "estafas" mueven más dinero que btc...
> 
> el nene vs the world



Eso es lo que Poloniex quiere que creas, pero la realidad es que, lo único que existe, es Bitcoin y un poquito, pero realmente poco, de Ethereum.

El resto son humo y espejos en los libros de cuentas de Poloniex.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Dic 2017)

Lo que es troleo es decir que todo lo que exista y tenga blockchain es estafa (menos bitcoin)
Ahi fuera hay proyectos buenos.


----------



## zz00zz (25 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Quién destapó hace ya casi dos años la estafa de Maidsafe en este foro, estafa que sigue promocionando todavía el subnormal de "zz0 a la izquierda", aún incluso cuando hace ya dos años que le prometieron que ya tenían el código y los papers casi, casi terminados?
> 
> El nene.
> 
> ...




Maidsafe existe antes que el BTC, y ni siquiera tiene roadmap, lo que contruyen no es solamente una vulgar coin mas, estan construyendo una nueva internet,

Maidsafe nunca a prometido nada en el tiempo, otra cosa mas que solo está en tu cabeza que cocinas a tu gusto.

De destapar nada , lo que haces es tapar Maidsafe

Tu mente fria SI, tanto que se ha quedado congelada con el BTC dentro


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso es lo que Poloniex quiere que creas, pero la realidad es que, lo único que existe, es Bitcoin y un poquito, pero realmente poco, de Ethereum.
> 
> El resto son humo y espejos en los libros de cuentas de Poloniex.



lo único que existe es el bocadillo de panceta, el resto sí que es humo


----------



## Antonius Block (25 Dic 2017)

Nada en toda criptolandia, en mi opinión, tiene mejores fundamentales que bitcoin. 

Si te quieres hacer ahora un nodo de bitcoin te lo haces y ya eres parte de la cadena descentralizada. Eso ya tiene infinitamente más valor que cualquier web currada y un tipo carismático vendiéndote la moto de la altcoin de turno en Youtube.

Llaman mucho la atención las fees elevadas pero es que es lo que hay. Es el precio de la descentralización. Cada altcoin tiene detrás su equipo de márketing dándolo todo en Internet. Core es una comunidad demasiado diversa como para hacer proselitismo.

A todo esto la dominancia de btc baja en las últimas semanas. Yo creo que es por dos factores:

El primero, el FOMO, FOMO everywhere. Criptolandia se ha puesto de moda y más que se va a poner en 2018. Gente entrando a capazos, lo que prococará una burbuja similar a las puntocom que se aproxima y se infla a pasos agigantados, bitcoin incluido.

El segundo, porque simplemente hay muchos otros proyectos basados en blockchain que no compiten con bitcoin. Muchos de ellos ni siquiera pretenden ser descentralizados. Compararlos con bitcoin porque usan blockchain es como comparar una churrería con un banco simplemente porque ambos utilizan dinero.

Quien pueda/sepa aprovechar tal explosión de entusiasmo en criptolandia adelante. Yo tengo que reconocer que por lo general pierdo más tocando que simplemente hodleando.

Feliz Navidad a todos los foreros.


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

Si te da igual el dinero te puedes quedar con BTC, si quieres rentabilidad decide tú mismo
Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

En el hilo de especulación se están dando pelotazos


----------



## sirpask (25 Dic 2017)

Vamos a ver proyectos buenos en todo el Market Cap habrá 10, No más, el resto son ideas buenas de gente que una noche se fuma un porro. 
Hay algunas de esas ideas que estan hechas por gente que tiene dinero y paga una buena campaña de Marketing... pero luego intentas buscas mas allá del humo Markentiliano y del Papel Blanco... y no hay nada, no hay nadie picando detras, ni Criptografos, ni matemáticos, ni nada.


----------



## zz00zz (25 Dic 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Nada en toda criptolandia, en mi opinión, tiene mejores fundamentales que bitcoin.
> 
> Si te quieres hacer ahora un nodo de bitcoin te lo haces y ya eres parte de la cadena descentralizada. Eso ya tiene infinitamente más valor que cualquier web currada y un tipo carismático vendiéndote la moto de la altcoin de turno en Youtube.
> 
> ...




BTC blockchain cadena descentralizada :8: mirate los pols de minado no hace mucho alguno llego a mas del 45 % 

La Descentralización no tiene ningún precio nada que ver con fees

Feliz Navidad


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Dic 2017)

la descentralización no es la panacea del mundo... es otra herramienta más a usar pero no nos va a salvar de nuestros pecados y tal...

puede haber proyectos que mezcle centralizacion y descentralizacion y solucionen muchos problemas a la humanidad


----------



## kikepm (25 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> la descentralización no es la panacea del mundo



Lo es todo.

¿Tu quieres seguir siendo un esclavo? Puedes serlo en un sistema descentralizado, nada más tienes que ponerte tu las cadenas y darle la llave a otro.

*Pero en un sistema centralizado no hay forma de ser LIBRE.*


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo es todo.
> 
> ¿Tu quieres seguir siendo un esclavo? Puedes serlo en un sistema descentralizado, nada más tienes que ponerte tu las cadenas y darle la llave a otro.
> 
> *Pero en un sistema centralizado no hay forma de ser LIBRE.*



mentira... hay cosas centralizadas que no necesitan ser descentralizadas y descentralizarlas supondría entorpecer el negocio


----------



## zz00zz (25 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> mentira... hay cosas centralizadas que no necesitan ser descentralizadas y descentralizarlas supondría entorpecer el negocio




Si los bancos seguro que son de tu opinión


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Dic 2017)

el panadero de mi pueblo... prefiero que este centralizado en el toda la fabricación de pan del pueblo porque es el más eficiente haciéndolo... te sirve de ejemplo o quieres más?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lo que es troleo es decir que todo lo que exista y tenga blockchain es estafa (menos bitcoin)
> Ahi fuera hay proyectos buenos.



Un desarrollador decente nunca expondría a los novatos a la inseguridad de una nueva cadena de bloques. Un desarrollador decente no saca la primera mierda que se le ocurre o la primera mierda de "solución" (todas falsas) que se ponga de moda criticar a Bitcoin (como lo fueron la velocidad de apaición de bloques, el algoritmo de prueba de trabajo, el minado mediante ASICS, el tamaño máximo de bloque, etc). Un desarrollador decente nunca sacaría las vergonzosas ICOs que hemos visto hasta ahora para, inmediatamente después ir corriendo a suplicarle al administrador estafador de Poloniex que la meta en su shitxchanger para pegar el pelotazo.

Un desarrollador decente hace como el desarrollador de Open Source Knowledge | The Bitcoin Hivemind , que tiene una idea cojonuda, la desarrolla hasta el final, saca el código, lo publica y se espera a que estén listas las sidechains para utilizar toda la potencia de minado de Bitcoin a través del merged mining para respaldar su nueva cadena.

Eso es lo que hace un desarrollador de verdad. El resto de mierdecillas que sacan en ICOs vergonzosas esas mierdas buggeadas, preminadas y olvidables que veis en Poloniex, no son más que simples estafadores

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 21:25 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Vamos a ver proyectos buenos en todo el Market Cap habrá 10, No más, el resto son ideas buenas de gente que una noche se fuma un porro.
> Hay algunas de esas ideas que estan hechas por gente que tiene dinero y paga una buena campaña de Marketing... pero luego intentas buscas mas allá del humo Markentiliano y del Papel Blanco... y no hay nada, no hay nadie picando detras, ni Criptografos, ni matemáticos, ni nada.



Ideas buenas en coinmarketcap sólamente hay una: la posibilidad de establecer un sistema de organización y coordinación por parte de un número indeterminado de nodos a través de un medio inseguro.

Esa es la única idea decente y, a partir de la cual, pueden derivarse absolutamente todas las demás (sidechains).

Si tú ya tienes un gigantesco sistema descentralizado y seguro de coordinar un número indeterminado de nodos, siempre podrás formar subgrupos de esos nodos que puedan utilizar ese sistema de coordinación inicial para realizar una segunda actividad.

Y esa es la explicación por la que los muy inútiles de los shitcoineros todavía andan preguntándose "No entiendo por qué, para entrar o salir de X shitcoin, me hace falta adquirir bitcoins"

En el momento en que se haya establecido un mecanismo seguro y fiable de poder transmitir información entre el gigantesco sistema inicial descentralizado y un subgrupo cualquera de nodos dispuestos a iniciar otra actividad (además de la inicial), se acabaron las shitcoins.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un desarrollador decente nunca expondría a los novatos a la inseguridad de una nueva cadena de bloques. Un desarrollador decente no saca la primera mierda que se le ocurre o la primera mierda de "solución" (todas falsas) que se ponga de moda criticar a Bitcoin (como lo fueron la velocidad de apaición de bloques, el algoritmo de prueba de trabajo, el minado mediante ASICS, el tamaño máximo de bloque, etc). Un desarrollador decente nunca sacaría las vergonzosas ICOs que hemos visto hasta ahora para, inmediatamente después ir corriendo a suplicarle al administrador estafador de Poloniex que la meta en su shitxchanger para pegar el pelotazo.
> 
> Un desarrollador decente hace como el desarrollador de Open Source Knowledge | The Bitcoin Hivemind , que tiene una idea cojonuda, la desarrolla hasta el final, saca el código, lo publica y se espera a que estén listas las sidechains para utilizar toda la potencia de minado de Bitcoin a través del merged mining para respaldar su nueva cadena.
> 
> ...



yo uso ltc para entrar y salir del mundo alt... no toco btc desde el fork de verano


----------



## zz00zz (25 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el panadero de mi pueblo... prefiero que este centralizado en el toda la fabricación de pan del pueblo porque es el más eficiente haciéndolo... te sirve de ejemplo o quieres más?




Si quiero mas, donde esta este pueblo ? que solo puedo comer el pan que el dice que es el mas bueno yo quiero degustar mas para tener criterio.

Es para no topar en el pueblo ese.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Dic 2017)

zz00zz dijo:


> Si quiero mas, donde esta este pueblo ? que solo puedo comer el pan que el dice que es el mas bueno yo quiero degustar mas para tener criterio.
> 
> Es para no topar en el pueblo ese.



cuanto me alegro de no conocerte y que sólo seas un ser virtual...
no me quiero imaginar las pérdidas que podrías provocar a una empresa por querer introducir procesos descentralizados cuando no fuesen la solución más eficiente


----------



## zz00zz (25 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un desarrollador decente nunca expondría a los novatos a la inseguridad de una nueva cadena de bloques. Un desarrollador decente no saca la primera mierda que se le ocurre o la primera mierda de "solución" (todas falsas) que se ponga de moda criticar a Bitcoin (como lo fueron la velocidad de apaición de bloques, el algoritmo de prueba de trabajo, el minado mediante ASICS, el tamaño máximo de bloque, etc). Un desarrollador decente nunca sacaría las vergonzosas ICOs que hemos visto hasta ahora para, inmediatamente después ir corriendo a suplicarle al administrador estafador de Poloniex que la meta en su shitxchanger para pegar el pelotazo.
> 
> Un desarrollador decente hace como el desarrollador de Open Source Knowledge | The Bitcoin Hivemind , que tiene una idea cojonuda, la desarrolla hasta el final, saca el código, lo publica y se espera a que estén listas las sidechains para utilizar toda la potencia de minado de Bitcoin a través del merged mining para respaldar su nueva cadena.
> 
> ...



Un desarrollador de verdad es el que *innova*, 

No el que sigue encadenado a una cadena replicante duplicando datos como posesos, con un gasto energético y de fees insostenible y que prescinde de servidores.


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

Hasta Trump lo tiene calao


----------



## sirpask (25 Dic 2017)

Alguien que controle un poco de mycelium... ¿Si tengo dos cuentas HD normales, solo necesito una semilla para recuperarlas no? o cada cuenta HD necesita su semilla?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Alguien que controle un poco de mycelium... ¿Si tengo dos cuentas HD normales, solo necesito una semilla para recuperarlas no? o cada cuenta HD necesita su semilla?



Con la semilla basta para recuperar el dinero de todas las cuentas que tengas.

Edito: si algún día os hiciera falta recuperar las claves privadas a partir de HD wallets como mycellium, electrum, trezor, ledger, etc. la aplicación que necesitaríais es esta:

bips/bip-0039.mediawiki at master · bitcoin/bips · GitHub

Si te lees la documentación y ves la aplicación que ha construido ese desarrollador, verás que las cuentas, se generan a partir de la misma semilla.


----------



## paketazo (25 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el panadero de mi pueblo... prefiero que este centralizado en el toda la fabricación de pan del pueblo porque es el más eficiente haciéndolo... te sirve de ejemplo o quieres más?



Incluso este caso que pones, denota el gran peligro de la centralización para el ser humano.

Tu panadero ha creado una dependencia "monopolio", por lo tanto, él controla la producción, su calidad, su precio de venta, su distribución.

Puede reducir la producción, y aumentar el precio.

Puede decir que solo habrá pan 5 días por semana.

Puede incluso decir que a partir de ahora solo hará pan sin sal.


Son ejemplos extremos y absurdos evidentemente, y no dudo que el pan que comes sea cojonudo.

Solo pretendo hacer entender al ser humano, que un proceso centralizado monopoliza sus elementos de principio a fin, y por lo tanto, puede modificaros a su antojo, ya sea en beneficio del cliente, o en beneficio propio.

Si cada persona planta su grano, lo cosecha, lo muele, y crea su propio pan, tendrás un proceso descentralizado, lo que crea un sistema de independencia total de todos sus elementos, y por lo tanto, la libertad de decidir sobre como hacer cada uno su propio pan.

Qúe es mejor ¿un solo pan con unas características únicas?, o ¿N panes con características únicas, dónde N= sumatorio de los elementos del conjunto?

Un saludo


----------



## kikepm (25 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el panadero de mi pueblo... prefiero que este centralizado en el toda la fabricación de pan del pueblo porque es el más eficiente haciéndolo... te sirve de ejemplo o quieres más?




No entiendes una mierda, y mira que es fácil.

Siguiendo con tu ejemplo:

El panadero de tu pueblo puede dedicarse a hacer el pan, una alta especialización y la división del trabajo nos favorece a todos, que creamos e intercambiamos libremente enriqueciéndonos mutuamente.

Ahora bien, NADA IMPIDE A OTROS HACER PAN SI TU PANADERO LE DA POR PONER LA BARRA A 5000 €.

Eso es un sistema libre, porque todo el mundo puede hacer pan, si le apetece.


En el caso centralizado, el panadero es el estado, y produce barras a 5000 € que nos obliga a comprar a punta de pistola.

Extiende esto al sistema monetario y entenderás porque la centralización ES EL MAL.


----------



## DEREC (25 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Tiene muy mala pinta esto de los Tether. No entiendo quién podría estar depositando USD reales en Tether a cambio de que les den esos USDT (si no está pasando eso significa que no están respaldados y los de Tether están timando a la gente comprando cripto monedas con falsos USD).



Supongo que seran los que venden sus cryptos y no quieren pasarse al dolar.
El exchange vende sus criptos por $ y les da en su lugar Theters. Para que el truco funcione bien, el exchange deberia guardar esos $ en reserva para devolverselos cuando la gente pida sus $, otra cosa es que se lo gasten en yates y putas.


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Tiene muy mala pinta esto de los Tether. No entiendo quién podría estar depositando USD reales en Tether a cambio de que les den esos USDT (si no está pasando eso significa que no están respaldados y los de Tether están timando a la gente comprando cripto monedas con falsos USD).



Es que ni de coña tienen el equivalente de usdt en usd pignorados en cuenta bancaria. Tendrán algún producto financiero/aval/derivado/seguro o vaya ud a saber que "respaldando" la emisión de usdt.


----------



## DEREC (26 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo bien. Digamos que vendes BTC en Bitfinex por USD. Después los quieres retirar. En lugar de retirar USD a un banco (con los inconvenientes que supone), se crea una cantidad equivalente de Tethers que se te transfieren a tu dirección Tether. Al mismo tiempo en teoría Bitfinex debería estar ingresando en Tether la misma cantidad de USD reales. ¿Sería ese el mecanismo? Podría estar pasando de no ser porque se están creando muchos millones de Tether al día, en teoría todos ellos respaldados.
> 
> Otra posibilidad es que realmente haya gente enviando dinero directamente a Tether. Esto tiene sentido mientras el valor de Tether sea mayor de 1$ y se pueda arbitrar eficientemente (envío USD, me dan Tethers, los ingreso en Poloniex, los cambio por BTC, los paso a otro exchange, los vendo por USD, los retiro y repito).



Yo creo que la emision de theters deberia ir en consonancia con la demanda de estos. Se emiten todos los necesarios para mantener el valor a 1, lo cual significa que a dia de hoy la demanda de theters aumenta. Bitfinex deberia guardar esos dolares para recomprar theters cuando la demanda baje y asi maatener el valor a 1. Bien hecho, es un juego de niños y no deberia haber problemas, siepre y cuando se respalde cada theter con un dolar.

Es muy tentador cuando tienes 100MM de $ ahi parados y todas las cryptos suben sin parar.... Por ahi podrian venir los problemas


----------



## sirpask (26 Dic 2017)

Capturan ataque de spam contra la red Bitcoin en tiempo real | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## zz00zz (26 Dic 2017)

Lo de Tether lo veo mas como un mareado de perdiz ocultando un sistema piramidal de venta de detergentes del cual los últimos serán los mas trasquilados..aportación a soluciones no le veo.

En cuanto a la Cent_Descentralización, eso es lo que yo entiendo

La Centralización es el poder de muchos dado a unos pocos 
La Descentralización es el poder de pocos que da a todos. 
No es lo mismo solo que al revés,
Es lo que da por resultado una agrupación afin a unos intereses que atomizan la sociedad, empoderando a minorías y en consecuencia enriqueciendo a la sociedad en su defecto dando mas perspectiva a esta.

No veo ni concibo una nación mas grande que un pueblo.
Ni veo ni concibo unas leyes mas grandes que un contrato.
Ni tampoco veo ni concibo un poder político ni legislativo ni militar mas grande que el mueve mi propio interés que puede ser afín a otros.


Si queremos un futuro VIVO, este será Descentralizado con una sociedad integrada con humanos con personalidad, no replicantes despersonalizados, castrados por un poder salomónico ostentado por unos pocos, 

Conocéis mejor democracia ?.....

"Los grandes bandidajes solamente pueden darse en naciones democráticas en las que el gobierno está concentrado en pocas manos".

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 00:24 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya eres "libre", libre para ir a trabajar y acercarte a un escaparate y comprar si tienes dinero para ello... No eres libre para llevar tu dinero a Pernambuco, no pagar impuestos, decidir sobre lo que te plazca (la vida de otros, los programas políticos)...
> 
> No hay ningún contexto social que sea totalmente libre... Tú más bien de lo que hablas es de una legislación y aparato que regule y proteja lo que tú consideras TU LIBERTAD... Por ejemplo: "llevarte tu dinero a Pernambuco y no pagar impuestos"... Eso a su vez restringiría al resto de individuos su capacidad para decidir sobre esa sociedad política, sus leyes, y lo que debe ser considerado justo e injusto... Tu sociedad tampoco sería LIBRE... Tu libertad se obtendría a base de coartar la libertad del resto.
> 
> Tú no eres un "esclavo", esclavos serán los que están en Esparta, en Roma o los negro de E.E.U.U. (que tenían un ordenamiento jurídico que los clasificaba como inferiores a los ciudadanos)... La ciudadanía implica pagar impuestos y estar bajo leyes, ninguna sociedad pueda dar total libertad.



El_anarquistamualdina

No marees a la perdiz

Es tan sucio el que pone las cadenas 
como el que las acepta como algo sin remedio.


----------



## kikepm (26 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya eres "libre", libre para ir a trabajar y acercarte a un escaparate y comprar si tienes dinero para ello... No eres libre para llevar tu dinero a Pernambuco, no pagar impuestos, decidir sobre lo que te plazca (la vida de otros, los programas políticos)...



Falso. Ni yo ni otros somos libres para usar el dinero que nos plazca, el estado obliga al uso del dinero fiat para saldar deudas y medio de pago por medio de leyes de curso forzoso.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No hay ningún contexto social que sea totalmente libre... Tú más bien de lo que hablas es de una legislación y aparato que regule y proteja lo que tú consideras TU LIBERTAD... Por ejemplo: "llevarte tu dinero a Pernambuco y no pagar impuestos"... Eso a su vez restringiría al resto de individuos su capacidad para decidir sobre esa sociedad política, sus leyes, y lo que debe ser considerado justo e injusto... Tu sociedad tampoco sería LIBRE... Tu libertad se obtendría a base de coartar la libertad del resto.



Como buen totalitario que eres, consideras la libertad como un hecho colectivo que el estado concede a sus lacayos. Pero el concepto de libertad CORRECTO es el kantiano, la libertad crece en círculos concéntricos a partir de cada individuo y solo deben existir reglas de convivencia en los puntos en que dichos círculos se tocan.

Nadie coarta la libertad de nadie al aparecer y promover un dinero descentralizado. Al contrario, la libertad humana crece y la libertad del estado mengua al hacerlo.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tú no eres un "esclavo", esclavos serán los que están en Esparta, en Roma o los negro de E.E.U.U. (que tenían un ordenamiento jurídico que los clasificaba como inferiores a los ciudadanos)... La ciudadanía implica pagar impuestos y estar bajo leyes, ninguna sociedad pueda dar total libertad.



Somos esclavos porque debemos usar el dinero del estado y porque nos obliga al pago de impuestos que no atienden necesidades de la sociedad. Porque estos no son voluntarios o PACTADOS. Invariablemente el estado ha ido creciendo y aumentando su poder confiscatorio. 

Esto no es ningún deber del ciudadano, como pretendes expresar, sino una IMPOSICIÓN del estado moderno, que se justifica por medio de la propaganda, los medios que controla, la educación pública y demás formas de sometimiento.

Si un estado pretendiera legitimarse, lo primero que tendría que hacer es negociar con los ciudadanos el nivel razonable, y aceptado por estos, de fiscalidad. Y el uso al que dicho gasto iría destinado. 

No a guerras, espionaje del personal, CMs en los foros o prisión para delitos sin victimas.

Como ocurre en cualquier comunidad libre.


Por ello ha sido creado BTC, y por todas estas razones va a prevalecer.


----------



## sirpask (26 Dic 2017)

ejemplo practico de lo que dice Mojon:

hace pocos dias:
McAfee cree que Verge tiene futuro, lo dice en redes sociales y esta sube como la espuma - HardwareSfera

.... pocos dias despues....



> Mon Dec 25, 6:25:02pm
> Verge reddit -* *Believe me or not I don't care but be warned.
> Sunerok (only developer on Verge) hasn't communicated with his Verge team in 2 months and the entire marketing team (which was basically the entire rest of the team) quit the project. The guy I know who was the lead marketing guy has now even admitted they never intended on releasing Wraith.
> 
> This will go down as the largest pump and dump in crypto history.


----------



## zz00zz (26 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Por ello ha sido creado BTC, y por todas estas razones va a prevalecer.



Lo de que Btc va a prevaler lo veo muy difícil, ahora solo hay sombras, mas tarde lo oscurecerán, se están desarrollando otros con soluciones mucho mas ingeniosas y eficientes.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> No entiendes una mierda, y mira que es fácil.
> 
> Siguiendo con tu ejemplo:
> 
> ...



el que no entiendes eres tú...
si el panadero centralizado hace el pan muy caro o mal viene otro panadero centralizado a hacerlo mejor.... que la producción de pan sea descentralizado conduciría a la muerte de hambre de la persona porque la producción de pan dependería de muchos nodos, no del más rápido y eficiente a la hora de entregar pan a la persona hambrienta

el panadero no es un estado, es un hombre que hace pan

déjate de pajas mentales que los sistemas centralizados son útiles para ciertas cosas y los descentralizados para otras


----------



## kikepm (26 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el que no entiendes eres tú...
> si el panadero centralizado hace en pan muy caro o mal viene otro panadero centralizado a hacerlo mejor
> 
> el panadero no es un estado, es un hombre que hace pan



Te recomiendo que valores buscar la palabra metáfora en un diccionario. Joder, si es que has introducido tu el ejemplo de la panadería.



jorgitonew dijo:


> déjate de pajas mentales que has sistemas centralizados son útiles para ciertas cosas y los descentralizados para otras



Seguro que si. Pero para cuestiones monetarias NO. El dinero centralizado es un MAL, ahora INNECESARIO.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Te recomiendo que valores buscar la palabra metáfora en un diccionario. Joder, si es que has introducido tu el ejemplo de la panadería.
> 
> 
> 
> Seguro que si. Pero para cuestiones monetarias NO. El dinero centralizado es un MAL, ahora INNECESARIO.



y he puesto el ejemplo de la panadería a propósito porque desde inicio siempre he dicho que los sistemas descentralizados no son la panacea

son buenos para ciertas cosas (dinero) y malos para otras (panadería) y posiblemente en muchas aplicaciones de uso diario la solución pase por una mezcla de centralización y de descentralización

en el criptomundo hay mucha paranoia de querer descentralizar cualquier cosa de la humanidad y eso es absurdo


----------



## tixel (26 Dic 2017)

No puede haber un mundo cripto en que la gente no utilice las criptos, que es como estamos hasta ahora.
2018 va a ser grande en este sentido, y no gracias a Corecoin(btc).


----------



## orbeo (26 Dic 2017)

Otro fork de BTC pasado mañana? Más free money??

B2X (SegWit2x)


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Otro fork de BTC pasado mañana? Más free money??
> 
> B2X (SegWit2x)



Pues los futuros de B2X están a más de 500 pavos. No sé qué vamos a hacer con tanto dinero.


----------



## orbeo (26 Dic 2017)

Y otro el día 31! Bitcoin Uranium

Bitcoin Uranium- Make Bitcoin Great Again


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Dic 2017)

Creo que me voy a pegar un año sabático, o cinco. Estoy un poco cansado de tanto currar y necesito disfrutar de la vida. Playita y eso.


----------



## tixel (26 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Creo que me voy a pegar un año sabático, o cinco. Estoy un poco cansado de tanto currar y necesito disfrutar de la vida. Playita y eso.



Eso no es disfrutar la vida, eso es hacer el vago que aunque se pueden parecer no se parecen en nada.


----------



## tolomeo (26 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Eso no es disfrutar la vida, eso es hacer el vago que aunque se pueden parecer no se parecen en nada.



Joder tronco todo te parece mal , eres un cascarrabias


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Eso no es disfrutar la vida, eso es hacer el vago que aunque se pueden parecer no se parecen en nada.



Habló el rey de Roma. Todo el día aquí metido soltando chorradas a tiempo completo... se ve que te partes el lomo.


----------



## tastas (26 Dic 2017)

Panadería es un nodo de la producción de pan. En España la producción de pan está bastante descentralizada.
Lo contrario sería un ministerio de alimentación de país socialista.
Se dice que Gorbachov visitó usa y pregunto por el encargado de la organización de la producción de pan porque no veía colas en las panaderías.

Taptap


----------



## Arctic (26 Dic 2017)

Para el fork este de B2X, sabéis si Kraken o Bitstamp van a dar soporte? Tengo algun BTC por ahí y no sé si dejarlos o moverlos antes del fork.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Panadería es un nodo de la producción de pan. En España la producción de pan está bastante descentralizada.
> Lo contrario sería un ministerio de alimentación de país socialista.
> Se dice que Gorbachov visitó usa y pregunto por el encargado de la organización de la producción de pan porque no veía colas en las panaderías.
> 
> Taptap



la panadería no es un nodo, es la red en si, es una red uninodo porque no está unida ni coordinada con otras panderias

no mezcleis vuestros ideales libertarios que solo tienen que ver con filosofía política con el mundo de los negocios donde si tiene sentido soluciones centralizadas, descentralizadas y mixtas... todo depende de cuál sea lo mas eficiente


----------



## Nailuj2000 (26 Dic 2017)

Hablando forks, hay otro llamado superbitcoin (SBTC).
Usando Bither (version android, con la de iOS no se puede) he escaneao las pkey antiguas y tiene una opción "recuperar los SBTC", con la que los he enviado a un wallet llamdo Bitpie (iOS) que sirve para los SBTC.
EL problema es que los exchanges en donde se tradea, he probado en hitbtc y yobit, no permiten hacer "deposit". Así que tengo aqui unas simpáticas shitcoins que estoy dispuesto a vender, con descuento sobre el precio de hitbtc, of course, a quien quiera quitármelas de las manos. 
Sépase que el SBTC es incluso muuucho mejor que el verdadero bitcoin, el genuíno bccrash, así que no deberíais perder esta oportunidad 

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 13:16 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Pues los futuros de B2X están a más de 500 pavos. No sé qué vamos a hacer con tanto dinero.



Y el SBTC en hitBTC está sobre los 300. Y subiendo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (26 Dic 2017)

Entiendo que todos estos forks, si tienes tus btc en un wallet, por ejemplo el mítico blockchain.info, te los dejan allí cuando sea el fork, no?

oye, a caballo regalao... jaja


----------



## PepitoFrito (26 Dic 2017)

Cabrones, no sé de donde vais a sacar tiempo para gastaros la pasta y gestionar los shitforks. Para que luego llegue un bocachancla a deciros que no curráis :XX:


----------



## djun (26 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Hablando forks, hay otro llamado superbitcoin (SBTC).
> Usando Bither (version android, con la de iOS no se puede) he escaneao las pkey antiguas y tiene una opción "recuperar los SBTC", con la que los he enviado a un wallet llamdo Bitpie (iOS) que sirve para los SBTC.
> EL problema es que los exchanges en donde se tradea, he probado en hitbtc y yobit, no permiten hacer "deposit". Así que tengo aqui unas simpáticas shitcoins que estoy dispuesto a vender, con descuento sobre el precio de hitbtc, of course, a quien quiera quitármelas de las manos.
> Sépase que el SBTC es incluso muuucho mejor que el verdadero bitcoin, el genuíno bccrash, así que no deberíais perder esta oportunidad




Antes de escanear o de importar a Bither las pkey (claves privadas) de los antiguos btc, supongo que hay que mover los bitcoins a otra wallet ¿no? Para no correr el riesgo de perderlos.

A mí aún me falta extraer los Bitcoins Gold del anterior fork. En este caso tendría que repetir el mismo proceso. Es decir tengo que volver a enviar los Bitcoins a otra nueva wallet (*) antes de importar las claves privadas para extraer los Btg?

Se agradece una aclaración de alguien que lo sepa. 


(*) después de haber extraido los superbitcoins SBTC, y antes de importar las claves privadas para extraer los Bitcoin Gold.


----------



## Emeregildo (26 Dic 2017)

Y os olvidais del United Bitcoin. A 500 USD por Bitcoño.

United Bitcoin (UBTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Home-UnitedBitcoin-LINKING VALUE & SERVING THE WORLD!

Feliz navidad Burbujarras


----------



## pepeluilli (26 Dic 2017)

Menudo follón de shitforks.

A ver si me aclaro y voy dumpeando todos esos zarrios y así juego de gratis en criptoland


----------



## Emeregildo (26 Dic 2017)

Upcoming Bitcoin Forks 2017 - 2018 - CryptoCurrency Facts



Joder yo ya con esto me pierdo. Hay tantos que me va a ser imposible agarrarlos todos.


----------



## Geldschrank (26 Dic 2017)

Joder, hay por ahí alguna lista para reclamarlos todos?? Tan contento de haberme quitado los Crash y ahora salen como setas.


----------



## tastas (26 Dic 2017)

Es un engorro. Odio supremo a los que dicen que es dinero gratis.
Yo me espero a que trezor haga su magia para que sean fáciles de mover.

Taptap


----------



## Arctic (26 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Es un engorro. Odio supremo a los que dicen que es dinero gratis.
> Yo me espero a que trezor haga su magia para que sean fáciles de mover.
> 
> Taptap



Ahora que nombras a Trezor, os fiaís 100% de estos cacharros? Yo soy un paranóico y tengo todo en paper wallets, pero ahora con tanto fork se me empieza a hacer engorroso y me planteo comprar uno de estos.


----------



## orbeo (26 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Ahora que nombras a Trezor, os fiaís 100% de estos cacharros? Yo soy un paranóico y tengo todo en paper wallets, pero ahora con tanto fork se me empieza a hacer engorroso y me planteo comprar uno de estos.



Yo tengo un Ledger y tanto con bth como con gold lo hacen muy fácil.

Yo para los fork me espero a que implementen un botoncito y ya.


----------



## tastas (26 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Ahora que nombras a Trezor, os fiaís 100% de estos cacharros? Yo soy un paranóico y tengo todo en paper wallets, pero ahora con tanto fork se me empieza a hacer engorroso y me planteo comprar uno de estos.



Pues sí, me fío. Me fío de su comodidad y de que gente como Lopp o Andreas lo recomienden.
La única brecha que se le ha encontrado hasta ahora requería del acceso al cacharro y se solucionó rápidamente con una actualización de firmware.
Utilizarlo en la época de los shitforks tiene el lado bueno de que te arreglan lo de hacer el cambio. Lo malo, que aunque estés guardando tus btc en buenas cestas, quedan todas en el mismo carro.

--------

No suelo navegar por burbuja. Me ha dado por meterme en el apartado de himbersiones, pues estoy empezando a diversificar gracias a la cartera que btc me ha permitido poder hacer y quería ver ideas a largo plazo en el mercado tradicional (fondos himbersión, bonos y todas esas cosas que para mi hace un par de años eran cosa del demonio).
Estoy alucinando con la de hilos abiertos sobre criptomonedas. Prácticamente es una plaga. Lo mismo, si te metes a la prensa tradicional seguramente encuentres algo sobre criptomonedas. Esto está acelerando de una manera que cuesta mucho de creer.


----------



## Antonius Block (26 Dic 2017)

megamik dijo:


> Esto de los shitforks es un verdadero coñazo. ¿Algún alma caritativa puede poner una lista completa de forks habidos y por haber, y la fecha de los mismos? Si incluyen enlace a shitxchange para cambiarlos por BTC mejor que mejor.



pieifo.com

Yo me espero a que se acumulen varios para no tener que estar cambiando continuamente de direcciones.


----------



## zz00zz (26 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pero eso no es un concepto de libertad positiva... Yo he hablado de que toda forma de libertad está dentro de contextos materiales, jurídicos, históricos, económicos... Mientras que tú idea de libertad es metafísica, no existe en ninguna parte... Por eso yo he dicho que para pensar en tal libertad hay que pensar en el contexto material que la produciría... Y esto es lo mismo: leyes y cuerpos violentos que protejan TU LIBERTAD... Así como la libertad romana consistía en leyes donde existían los esclavos...
> 
> Es parecido decir que un musulmán , un ateo, un católico , un francés y un ucraniano se entenderán hablando porque "son racionales" y "son humanos"... Precisamente como son diferentes, piensan diferente y tienen intereses diferentes no hay diálogo posible... Partes de lo mismo, de premisas erróneas, de que puede existir una sociedad de millones de individuos sin leyes, sin controlar la moneda, sin estado, sin cárceles y cuerpos del orden... Por eso precisamente tal idea de libertad es metafísica , porque viola los mínimos fundamentos materiales de la existencia de cualquier idea de libertad...
> 
> ...




Como preliminar te sugiero que trates de comprender que el Descentralizado permite y puede cohabitar con el Centralizado

Mientras que el Centralizado ni permite ni puede cohabitar con el Descentralizado *esta es la diferencia.* 

Tu eres una buen muestra de ello.

Sin apercibirte de ello es inútil cualquier contraste de pareceres.

Tu enfoque polarizado no permite la existencia de los dos, *solo ve la lucha de los contrarios.*


Es como enfrentar el código cerrado de Windows con el abierto de lynux, uno pretende monopolizar mientras el otro pretende dar soluciones a cada consumidor, son conceptos diferentes tu no puedes interactuar con Windows y hacerlo a tu gusto, lo tienes vetado, mientras que si puedes hacer una parte cerrada de tu lynux si es de tu interés y otra abierta, 

No existen fronteras para el Descentralizado, y el usuario no se encuentra enmarcado *en ningún contexto ni histórico ni económico *que lo lleva a la inmovilización personal y social.

Tampoco se encuentra estresado intentando hacer valer sus derechos ni deberes que lo ponen entre espada y pared indefectiblemente y que tan solo sirven* para pagar y respetar a quien dictatorialmente dicta estos mismos derechos y deberes.*

La Naturaleza funciona perfectamente con estas premisas y existe mucho antes que nosotros sin leyes sin policía y sin ejércitos.


Si acabas por decirme que la Naturaleza funciona a base de leyes, es que no has entendido nada.

Lo que para ti son leyes para mi son pautas y costumbres que se desarrollan según la constitución libre de cada uno.


----------



## DEREC (26 Dic 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> pieifo.com
> 
> Yo me espero a que se acumulen varios para no tener que estar cambiando continuamente de direcciones.



Jode, lo de Bitcoin Pizza me ha matao :XX::XX:


----------



## PepitoFrito (26 Dic 2017)

Creo que lo mejor es ir gastando, cuando haga falta, las chapas que se tengan en diversas cold wallets (nunca depositar todos los huevos en la misma cesta!!).
Según se vayan fundiendo, seguir conservando las llaves privadas e ir probando suerte con los diversos shitforks.


----------



## candelario (26 Dic 2017)

Pues yo recupere los bitcoin crach y los bitcoin gold en 15 minutos.

Coinomi.

Seguramente te daran un buen bocado en la conversion, pero es facilisimo.

Con las dos monedas igual.

1. te bajas la aplicacion al movil, incluye monedero.

2 si no tienes dedes el principio las 2 que te interesan pides mas monedas.

3. abre el monedero en la moneda que queras extraer.

4 escaneas el qr de la direccion donde tenias los bitcoin a fecha del fork(saca los bitcoins autenticos a otra direccion)

5. si ya tienes los bitcoin cahs te vas a intercambiar, y a volar.

Si os perdeis no dudar en preguntar.

pd. es para cambiarlos rapido, si miras la maxima rentabilidad no puedo ayudarte.

Tampoco sirve si lo tienes en un exchange(si no tienes la clave privada de tus bitcoin
no son tuyos?


----------



## Arctic (26 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Pues sí, me fío. Me fío de su comodidad y de que gente como Lopp o Andreas lo recomienden.
> La única brecha que se le ha encontrado hasta ahora requería del acceso al cacharro y se solucionó rápidamente con una actualización de firmware.
> Utilizarlo en la época de los shitforks tiene el lado bueno de que te arreglan lo de hacer el cambio. Lo malo, que aunque estés guardando tus btc en buenas cestas, quedan todas en el mismo carro.
> 
> ...



Respecto a los forks, dices que te lo arreglan. Esto es que te aparecen en tu cartera y los puedes mover a un exchange sin necesidad de mover primero los BTC, verdad?


----------



## tastas (26 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Respecto a los forks, dices que te lo arreglan. Esto es que te aparecen en tu cartera y los puedes mover a un exchange sin necesidad de mover primero los BTC, verdad?



Te detecta shitbtcs y te envía los shitbtcs a su propia cartera de shitbtc (dentro del mismo cacharro siempre, pero en apartados diferentes). Desde ahí puedes llevarlos al exchange con seguridad.

No funciona con todos los shitforks, sólo con más relevantes. En trezor esto es btg y bch.

Taptap


----------



## cagabandurrias (26 Dic 2017)

Parece que la cotización del Bitcoño está algo convulsa y no es apta para cardíacos.


----------



## Arctic (26 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Te detecta shitbtcs y te envía los shitbtcs a su propia cartera de shitbtc (dentro del mismo cacharro siempre, pero en apartados diferentes). Desde ahí puedes llevarlos al exchange con seguridad.
> 
> No funciona con todos los shitforks, sólo con más relevantes. En trezor esto es btg y bch.
> 
> Taptap



En ese caso, claramente compensa. Solo con el ahorro de andar moviendo BTC de un paper wallet a otro ya tengo para varios cacharros. Además, entiendo que si dan sopprte a BTG, se lo darán tambien al diamond, s2x y demás inventos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Dic 2017)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Parece que la cotización del Bitcoño está algo convulsa y no es apta para cardíacos.



¿No me digas? Sólo llevamos con estas oscilaciones nueve añitos ya. Únicamente falta ya que nos preguntes cuánta rentabilidad obtendrías poniéndote a minar con tu tarjeta gráfica para demostrarnos lo cuñado que eres.


----------



## asdfasdf (26 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Ahora que nombras a Trezor, os fiaís 100% de estos cacharros? Yo soy un paranóico y tengo todo en paper wallets, pero ahora con tanto fork se me empieza a hacer engorroso y me planteo comprar uno de estos.



Yo estaba en tu misma situación. Al final decidí pagar un poco más y pillar un Trezor, que tiene el firmware totalmente libre y lleva unos cuantos años ya en el mercado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Dic 2017)

El Trezor es, en mi opinión, fiable 100%. Slush inundó el mercado de ellos (literalmente), hasta el punto en que creo que todos los early adopters tenemos uno, y nunca nadie ha tenido quejas de nada.

La única queja que yo he escuchado es que, en los primeros que se construyeron, el cable de conexión USB al PC era bastante malo y tendía, o a romperse, o a no llegarle suficiente alimentación.

Por lo demás, seguro, segurísimo. Ese aparato es una maravilla.

Yo nunca he escuchado a nadie hablar de robos con él y, os aseguro, que hay muchísimos bitcoins metidos en Trezors.

¿Que cómo sé que hay muchos bitcoins metidos en Trezors? Porque no hay más que ver los enormes dumpeos que hay en los shitforks cuando slush actualiza el software de la billetera mytrezor para permitir reclamar algún shitfork. Es un festival del dumpeo.


----------



## tastas (26 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿No me digas? Sólo llevamos con estas oscilaciones nueve añitos ya. Únicamente falta ya que nos preguntes cuánta rentabilidad obtendrías poniéndote a minar con tu tarjeta gráfica para demostrarnos lo cuñado que eres.



Lo conoces de antes o tenías el látigo a mano?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Lo conoces de antes o tenías el látigo a mano?



Ya lo conozco de verlo lloriquear, patalear y soltar espumarajos de envidia en los hilos anti Bitcoin que han proliferado en el foro las últimas dos semanas.


----------



## tastas (26 Dic 2017)

Ojo firma.

Hacen poco ruido y aunque aún no han conseguido revolucionar con sus productos financieros el mercado (gracias al estado) por ahora les van muy bien las cosas. Cuando hablan en prensa hablan bastante bien.

Aunque a decir verdad, voy a vender una pequeña parte de btc para hacer una cartera más normalilla que me he estado mirando. Tendrá, eso sí, un 15% de btc junto con renta variable indexada, metales y renta fija.
Mi familia y Nico podrán descansar tranquilos.


----------



## Emeregildo (26 Dic 2017)

Yo tengo un Trezor y estoy encantado con él. 

Con el tema de los forks lo dejo en manos de su política de empresa. Que es la siguiente: 

_To keep your current cryptocurrency holdings safe, we subject supporting Bitcoin forks to several conditions that must be fulfilled before we start working on implementing support.

Our conditions are as follows. (1) The forked currency must be open-source, to be verifiably safe to use alongside other currencies. (2) The Bitcoin fork must have a strong, two-way replay protection. Without replay protection, you could lose your bitcoins when trying to use the fork. (3) The blockchain of the fork must be online, active and running. This requirement effectively means that miners are working to keep the blockchain alive and that the blocks are found at a regular period. (4) The forked coin must be backed by a development team, which regularly updates the codebase. Without this assurance, the fork might just be a quick-to-get-rich scheme, at the expense of investors into the coin. (5) The cryptocurrency must be supported by reputable services, such as exchanges or wallets. No-name or previously unknown exchanges are not considered as reputable.

We're continuously evaluating most of the forks. However, it's entirely impossible to support all of them since also most of them do not meet our conditions above. Hope that's understandable._


Y dado que estoy 100% de acuerdo con su modo de actuar, lo dejo en sus manos puesto que son profesionales en los que confío más de lo que confío en mi mismo. El split de Bitcoin Cash lo hice por mí mismo pero ellos tienen desarrolladores que son capaces de analizar si el código de una moneda es seguro o no. 

No voy a arriesgar mis BTC por conseguir cuatro perras gordas en shitforks hechos para hacerse rico de cualquier desarrollador vietnamita. 

Aparte no es solo eso sinó la facilidad con la que se hace el split. Está hecho para tontos y lleva menos de 5 min. Una autentico regalo.


----------



## Arctic (26 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El Trezor es, en mi opinión, fiable 100%. Slush inundó el mercado de ellos (literalmente), hasta el punto en que creo que todos los early adopters tenemos uno, y nunca nadie ha tenido quejas de nada.
> 
> La única queja que yo he escuchado es que, en los primeros que se construyeron, el cable de conexión USB al PC era bastante malo y tendía, o a romperse, o a no llegarle suficiente alimentación.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, voy a comprar uno.
Las dos únicas dudas que me quedan son:
El saldo depositado en el Trezor, entiendo que puede estar en una o en varias direcciones. Sería seguro disponer parcialmente del saldo de una de ellas?

Y la otra es sobre los forks. Dado que la cadena del fork comparte claves privada con la cadena de Bitcoin, se recomienda siempre vaciar el saldo de BTC antes de operar con el fork. Por qué motivo no hace falta hacer lo mismo al operar desde el Trezor?


----------



## Emeregildo (26 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Muchas gracias, voy a comprar uno.
> Las dos únicas dudas que me quedan son:
> El saldo depositado en el Trezor, entiendo que puede estar en una o en varias direcciones. Sería seguro disponer parcialmente del saldo de una de ellas?
> 
> Y la otra es sobre los forks. Dado que la cadena del fork comparte claves privada con la cadena de Bitcoin, se recomienda siempre vaciar el saldo de BTC antes de operar con el fork. Por qué motivo no hace falta hacer lo mismo al operar desde el Trezor?




En el momento de reclamar tus forks creo recordar que el software de Trezor lo hace automaticamente y vuelca tus BTC en otra dirección. Es un proceso dirigido bastante sencillo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Muchas gracias, voy a comprar uno.
> Las dos únicas dudas que me quedan son:
> El saldo depositado en el Trezor, entiendo que puede estar en una o en varias direcciones. Sería seguro disponer parcialmente del saldo de una de ellas?



Es una billetera jerárquica determinista, generada a partir de una semilla, como puedan serlo electrum ó mycellium, así que tienes todas las direcciones que quieras para "llenar". Eso no es problema porque se usa igual que cualquier otra billetera.



Arctic dijo:


> Y la otra es sobre los forks. Dado que la cadena del fork comparte claves privada con la cadena de Bitcoin, se recomienda siempre vaciar el saldo de BTC antes de operar con el fork. Por qué motivo no hace falta hacer lo mismo al operar desde el Trezor?



Normalmente Slush saca un software, compatible con la Trezor, que te permite "reclamar" las monedas del shitfork a una dirección de tu propia billetera de forma segura. Ya una vez hayas reclamado las monedas, las envías a un shitxchanger y las cambias por lo único valioso que existe en el mundillo de las criptomonedas.


----------



## Skull & Bones (26 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Parece que los Koreanos vuelven a la carga. Por encima de 20.000$ en Bithumb.
> 
> Como se nota que se avecina temporada de forks



los koreanos no.....la señora watanabe 8:


----------



## tastas (26 Dic 2017)

Hay uno que tiene que estar comprando a manos llenas para no perder la apuesta. 

Bitcoin to hit $50,000? Million dollar bet placed on cryptocurrency surging to huge record | City & Business | Finance | Express.co.uk


----------



## louis.gara (26 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Muchas gracias, voy a comprar uno.



Yo también, con tanto exceso de huevos buena es una cesta.  
Sin embargo, creo que la versión 2.0 está al caer, alguno sabe cuando sale definitivamente?


----------



## Claudius (26 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Hasta Trump lo tiene calao



Que raro que el monster no te halla llamado la atención con las cosas del presi 
en otra época estaba al quite, con las fake news


Cosas de ricos..
:XX:


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (26 Dic 2017)

El total de cryptos vuelve a capitalizar 600 B.

Tocó 650 B, 600 B. es una resistencia bajo mi punto de vista... Veremos si la supera se puede ir a nuevos máxinos aunke yo no termino de creermelo.

Iremos viendo...


----------



## fjsanchezgil (27 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Ojo firma.
> 
> Hacen poco ruido y aunque aún no han conseguido revolucionar con sus productos financieros el mercado (gracias al estado) por ahora les van muy bien las cosas. Cuando hablan en prensa hablan bastante bien.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy pensando hacer lo mismo. Podría preguntarte, si no es mucho abusar, a que productos financieros e inversiones "legacy" vas a destinar los profits de btc?.

Gracias de antebrazo

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Dic 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando hacer lo mismo. Podría preguntarte, si no es mucho abusar, a que productos financieros e inversiones "legacy" vas a destinar los profits de btc?.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Si os fijáis en las gráficas de casi todas las empresas buenas de semiconductores americanas y/o taiwanesas, llevan al menos 5 años de subidas.

Invertid en semiconductores.


----------



## tastas (27 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> El total de cryptos vuelve a capitalizar 600 B.
> 
> Tocó 650 B, 600 B. es una resistencia bajo mi punto de vista... Veremos si la supera se puede ir a nuevos máxinos aunke yo no termino de creermelo.
> 
> Iremos viendo...



Lo de aplicar AT a la capitalización de todas las criptomonedas juntas no es un poco demasiado optimista, por decir algo?

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Si os fijáis en las gráficas de casi todas las empresas buenas de semiconductores americanas y/o taiwanesas, llevan al menos 5 años de subidas.
> 
> Invertid en semiconductores.




¿ Alguna en concreto ?


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Alguna en concreto ?



TSMC, Intel, Texas Instruments, SK Hynix, Micron Technology, Renesas Electronics, etc.


----------



## tastas (27 Dic 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando hacer lo mismo. Podría preguntarte, si no es mucho abusar, a que productos financieros e inversiones "legacy" vas a destinar los profits de btc?.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Si no me lo pregunta alguien reviento. Lo contaré, con el ánimo más bien de recoger opiniones que de dar consejo.
Me he hecho una cartera intentando recoger los principios de una cartera permanente, bastante diversificada, con bajas comisiones y sin intentar adivinar nada (es más, asumiendo mi ignorancia al no tratar de batir por mi cuenta a los mercados), y que pueda funcionar decentemente en diferentes ciclos económicos. Los rebalanceos anuales o por bandas aprovechando la traspasabilidad entre fondos me permitirían aprovechar las subidas y bajadas de los mercados. Una vez hecha la posición inicial tendré que ir ahorrando periódicamente para reducir volatilidad.
La composición básica de la cartera es la siguiente:
50% Renta Variable.
25% Renta fija.
15% Bitcoin.
10% Metales preciosos.
En Renta Variable hay dos fondos de inversión. True Value (60%) y Finizens Tolerante (40%). Quizá parecen pocos, pero si tenemos en cuenta que Finizens es un fondo indexado y muy diversificado, pues debería ser suficiente. La elección de True Value se debe a que las charlas de Alejandro Estebaranz me dieron muy pero que muy buena impresión. Tres años que tiene el fondo sé que son pocos, pero los razonamientos que se dan sobre las inversiones parecen muy bien fundamentadas. También me gustó mucho cuando le he oído hablar defendiendo la gestión activa.
Renta Fija tiene únicamente el Fondo ING renta variable, con bonos de empresas y soberanos de corto y largo plazo, además de una pequeña parte de los fondos Finizens y algo de True Value. Aquí la verdad que me lo he pensado menos tiempo y me he ido a algo que es fácil de contratar porque ya tenia cuenta en ING y que no lo ha hecho mal en el pasado, con bajas comisiones.
Metales preciosos son monedas como las krugger (bullion), y un 6% de Finizens en papel.

Este método que me he ideado hace poco pretende ir a muy largo plazo. Hará casi un año ya que tengo Finizens, y seis meses más tarde me animé con TV y estoy bastante contento. La idea es mantenerlo muy sencillo aunque siempre se podría añadir algún fondo más. Mi experiencia en estos temas era nula y el simple hecho de saber qué coño se está contratando y cómo hacerlo puede ser muy desalentador. Quizá peque de soberbia, pero creo que con algo así, sabiendo lo que se quiere hacer, se puede invertir sin complicarse pero con muy buenos resultados.
Seguramente por aquí haya gente que tenga estos temas muy bien estudiados y aunque creo que no estoy haciendo nada demasiado anormal, lo cierto es que la población general ni se plantearía hacer algo así, nos iría mucho mejor si más gente se las planteara.

Lo que he visto para llegar hasta aquí (porque ya digo, no me viene de familia ni nada por el estilo) son las charlas del Juan de Mariana sobre una Sociedad de Propietarios, el blog la hormiga capitalista, desde hace poco el blog Inversorinteligente, rankia, el blog ya enlazado de cartera permanente, mr money moustache y el reddit de financialindependence en inglés, además de lo obvio sobre Bitcoin ::

Respecto a las fieras que pudieran decir "uno que se baja del Bitcoin, veíais como es un timo!" decir que de inicio no estoy apartando ni un 10% de mis Bitcoins en este experimento. Aún así, me da la tranquilidad necesaria para poder afrontar una bajada. Incluso liquidez para comprar más btc, aunque para ello podría tener que saltarme las normas de la cartera.

Disculpad el offtopic y que tengáis unas buenas fiestas.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (27 Dic 2017)

Tastas, no opero con analisis tecnico ni aqui ni en bolsa, no me lo creo. Pero bueno, creo k el dato de capitalizacion crypto si es relevante, 600 B es el 75% fe lok vale Apple, o parecido a lo k vale Amazon, x ejemplo.

Igual la gente puede hacerse una idea del tamaño de este (aun) incipiente mercado.

Por otra parte, eso es lok hice yo con mis ganancias btc, me monte una cartera para mayor trankilidad familiar. Te arrepentirás, como yo, pero dormiras mas trankilo....

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 07:17 ----------

Eso si, yo de renta fija y metales preciosos, paso (de momento). Aunke renta fija nunca tendré.

Yo voy montado n amazon, facebook y tecno logicas chinas... Me va muy bien, pero claso, las rentabilidades de aqui y de la renta variable no son ni parecidas

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 07:18 ----------

Fondos de inversion, tampoko son para mi, voy más a pelo


----------



## Registrador (27 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> La composición básica de la cartera es la siguiente:
> 50% Renta Variable.
> 25% Renta fija.
> 15% Bitcoin.
> 10% Metales preciosos.



Aunque tú no quieras al final del 2018, los bitcoins representarán el 90% de tu cartera ya que el BTC se va a ir a luna.

Como decía Richard Heart, con Bitcoin siempre estás haciendo un all in.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Bueno, ya va quedando definido lo que por otro lado era obvio. Aquí estamos dos tipos de personajes, los que queremos que bitcoin se imponga como moneda global y ejerza su devastadora influencia contra banqueros, chupopteros y totalitarios. Vamos lo que nos encanto a todos cuando conocimos bitcoin hace años y después están los que se meten en btc simplemente para dar un pelotazo y todos los cambios que pueda traer bitcoin ni les importan ni a lo mejor siquiera desean como estos que escriben arriba mía que solo saben hablar de renta fija, variable, metales y cualquier cosa con la que se pueda especular.
En la puta vida nos vamos a entender y por mi que siga siendo así pero os podiaís crear un hilo de inversiones bizarras o algo asi. Curiosamente, bueno realmente no es curoso, es de libro, los ven esto unicamnete como algo con lo que hacerse rico son los que apoyan btc, ¡Que raro, ni me lo hubiera imaginado!

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 10:26 ----------




zz00zz dijo:


> Si acabas por decirme que la Naturaleza funciona a base de leyes, es que no has entendido nada.
> 
> Lo que para ti son leyes para mi son pautas y costumbres que se desarrollan según la constitución libre de cada uno.



¿O sea que ahora la Naturaleza no funciona a base de leyes? Primera y muy sorprendente noticia. Quiza mañana se me caiga el mechero al suelo y en vez de caer al suelo salga disparado para arriba o para cualquier otro lado, como no hay leyes.
Como habeís matado a Dios teneís una empanada acojonante y confudis libre albedrio con leyes naturales y con el chorizo cantimpalos.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (27 Dic 2017)

tixel, podrías montar un hilo tú solo, en el que das monólogos y tu opinión

molaría

y los demás, dejamos de opinar


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Aunque tú no quieras al final del 2018, los bitcoins representarán el 90% de tu cartera ya que el BTC se va a ir a luna.
> 
> Como decía Richard Heart, con Bitcoin siempre estás haciendo un all in.



Eso es lo que me ha pasado a mí, pero al revés.

Digamos que me junté con unos ahorros que estaban ahí fermentando en cuenta corriente, así que después de un tiempo de estudio lo repartí de la siguiente forma (aprox):

70% fondos
20% cash en cuenta corriente
10% Btc

8 meses después lo que tengo en criptos es superior al 100% de cuando lo invertí. Pero bueno es lo que hay.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Hablando forks, hay otro llamado superbitcoin (SBTC).
> Usando Bither (version android, con la de iOS no se puede) he escaneao las pkey antiguas y tiene una opción "recuperar los SBTC", con la que los he enviado a un wallet llamdo Bitpie (iOS) que sirve para los SBTC.
> EL problema es que los exchanges en donde se tradea, he probado en hitbtc y yobit, no permiten hacer "deposit". Así que tengo aqui unas simpáticas shitcoins que estoy dispuesto a vender, con descuento sobre el precio de hitbtc, of course, a quien quiera quitármelas de las manos.
> Sépase que el SBTC es incluso muuucho mejor que el verdadero bitcoin, el genuíno bccrash, así que no deberíais perder esta oportunidad
> ...



Esta claro que los de core no saben que hacer para desviar la atención del hecho de que btc está condenado.
Ahora pretenden que los usuarios no vendan los corecoins para poder conseguir los shitforks que estarán montando ellos mismos en otro engaño a sus usuarios.
No hay forks en 8 años y es salir 1 auténtico con una queja y una propuesta clara y de repente tenemos forks de bitcoin cada 15 días ¿con que propuestas?.
De poco les va a valer esa mierda.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 10:39 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Eso es lo que me ha pasado a mí, pero al revés.
> 
> Digamos que me junté con unos ahorros que estaban ahí fermentando en cuenta corriente, así que después de un tiempo de estudio lo repartí de la siguiente forma (aprox):
> 
> ...



Eso no es que sea una mierda, es peor. Le acabo de pillar hace menos de un mes a una amiga bch y ya lleva un casi 300%.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Dic 2017)

tixel que le pasa a la red BCH que no me da mas bloques?

ninguna fuente de bloques disponible me pone desde ayer....

8 dias me faltan de cadena....

esta con 12 conexiones activas :rolleye:


----------



## Geldschrank (27 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> tixel que le pasa a la red BCH que no me da mas bloques?
> 
> ninguna fuente de bloques disponible me pone desde ayer....
> 
> ...



Ayer en Bitfinex se pegó varias horas para las 12 confirmaciones. Ni salen bloques, ni se mina ni hay nodos.
Lo que me llama la atención es que el precio se aguante, salvo que haya alguien comprando sosteniendo el precio. Total, tampoco hay tanto volumen.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> tixel que le pasa a la red BCH que no me da mas bloques?
> 
> ninguna fuente de bloques disponible me pone desde ayer....
> 
> ...



No te lo puedo decir puesto que nunca la intente bajar. Yo tengo un Ledger nano.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:01 ----------




Geldschrank dijo:


> Ayer en Bitfinex se pegó varias horas para las 12 confirmaciones. Ni salen bloques, ni se mina ni hay nodos.
> Lo que me llama la atención es que el precio se aguante, salvo que haya alguien comprando sosteniendo el precio. Total, tampoco hay tanto volumen.



Pues la pagina de fork.lol no es lo que dice. Si es verdad que va debajo de 6 bloques/hora. En los últimos 7 días 5,88 y ayer 5,75. Aún tienen que mejorar el DAA. Lo harán en Mayo.
fork.lol

En cuanto al minando, idem de lienzo. Aparte de no ser dependiente de el hashrate, al menos no como corecoin, lleva toda la semana más o menos igual y más alto que anteriormente.
fork.lol
A mi lo que me llama la atención es que no este por encima de 4k$ sabiendo perfectamente el roadmap, nada descabellado, muy implementable, no como la ln, y con fechas claras no "dentro de 18 meses" del mismo de antes. En bch todos los días sale alguna buena noticia con respecto a la adpoción o la mejora del protocolo y bitpay lo mete dentro de 1 semana.
Pero, vamos, que tampoco me preocupa demasiado que lo haga 1 o 2 semanas más tarde. No creo que tarde más.


----------



## barborico (27 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Esta claro que los de core no saben que hacer para desviar la atención del hecho de que btc está condenado.
> Ahora pretenden que los usuarios no vendan los corecoins para poder conseguir los shitforks que estarán montando ellos mismos en otro engaño a sus usuarios.
> No hay forks en 8 años y es salir 1 auténtico con una queja y una propuesta clara y de repente tenemos forks de bitcoin cada 15 días ¿con que propuestas?.
> De poco les va a valer esa mierda.



Claro que ha habido, pero no con la jodida cobertura mediática de bcrash:

BitCore - BTX Claiming Service

Bocas


----------



## Geldschrank (27 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No te lo puedo decir puesto que nunca la intente bajar. Yo tengo un Ledger nano.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Vaya, y como pueden dejar las mejoras para tanto tiempo?? Ni que fuesen desarrolladores de Core!!!:XX::XX:

El roadmap no interesa por que ya tienes a Bitcoin funcionando y no interesa algo que hace lo mismo pero que encima está a un menor nivel de desarrollo. Es puro humo.

Por otro lado no está por encima de 4k por que no interesa ni al tato y tienes twitter y reddit petado de historias sobre las fechorías de Ver y el Chino y a la gente se le ha caído la venda (los que la han tenido) de los ojos.

Pero bueno, ya reventará y os dejarán a todos los supporters con el culo al aire. A ver si os dan un guión para eso.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Claro que ha habido, pero no con la jodida cobertura mediática de bcrash:
> 
> BitCore - BTX Claiming Service
> 
> Bocas



Tienes razón que si que había habido el de XT. No me acordaba. Lo que pasa es que el de XT se puede decir que es el mismo de Cash, de hecho ahora es el que desarrollan.Sorry

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:08 ----------




Geldschrank dijo:


> Vaya, y como pueden dejar las mejoras para tanto tiempo?? Ni que fuesen desarrolladores de Core!!!:XX::XX:
> 
> El roadmap no interesa por que ya tienes a Bitcoin funcionando y no interesa algo que hace lo mismo pero que encima está a un menor nivel de desarrollo. Es puro humo.
> 
> ...



Ni pies ni cabeza. Mira, bonito aquí se espera un mínimo nivel.


----------



## Geldschrank (27 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tienes razón que si que había habido el de XT. No me acordaba. Lo que pasa es que el de XT se puede decir que es el mismo de Cash, de hecho ahora es el que desarrollan.Sorry
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Ni contestas ni argumentas, sólo atacas. Esfínter muy apretado.

Fíjate en la gráfica de precio de BCH, es una burbuja de manual, con su beartrap, su pico y su bulltrap. Ahora ya es el declive final.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Dic 2017)

lo he reiniciado varias veces hasta que ha conectado a algo que descargase, y ya esta actualizando.

por si le pasa a alguno...


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Ni contestas ni argumentas, sólo atacas. Esfínter muy apretado.
> 
> Fíjate en la gráfica de precio de BCH, es una burbuja de manual, con su beartrap, su pico y su bulltrap. Ahora ya es el declive final.



Eres idiota. Confirmado 100%.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> lo he reiniciado varias veces hasta que ha conectado a algo que descargase, y ya esta actualizando.
> 
> por si le pasa a alguno...



Si lo que estás intentando instalar (sin demasiado éxito por lo que veo, porque ni nodos tienen ya) es un nodo de Bcrash, vete a pumpear esa mierda/estafa a otro hilo cogidito de la mano con Tixel.

Y si sigues la senda de intentar intoxicar el hilo con esa mierda, se te mete a ti también en el ignore, que estoy hasta los huevos de estafadores


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Dic 2017)

dejaros los insultos joder!!!!

que estamos en navidad......

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:34 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si lo que estás intentando instalar (sin demasiado éxito por lo que veo, porque ni nodos tienen ya) es un nodo de Bcrash, vete a pumpear esa mierda/estafa a otro hilo cogidito de la mano con Tixel.



tu subnormal, que te crees con tu mierda de superioridad moral?

lo unico que quiero es venderlos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> dejaros los insultos joder!!!!
> 
> que estamos en navidad......
> 
> ...



Te vas a tomar por culo al ignore, estafador de los cojones. Además, tampoco me sale a cuenta intentar explicar cómo funciona Bitcoin a un mermado como tú y perder más tiempo con tus subnormalidades, como ya me lo has hecho perder últimamente.

A tomar por culo ya.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Dic 2017)

vaya un flipadillo que te has convertido con tus bitcoins

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:44 ----------

me dice estafador el pedazo de mierda esta por no haber vendido los mierda cash estos antes y sacarle mejor provecho.... pues que te den subnormal.

los vendo cuando me salgo de los cojones....si tu los vendistes a 500$ me la pela.

estoy descargando la cadena para ponerle el wallet.dat de bitcoincore y enviarlo al exchange cuando quiera.

el tonto este se cree que voy a comprar bch....ves, no eres tan listo....

seras un friki de btc....un señor mojon vamos.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:48 ----------

ah si, tu fuiste el inutil que dijo que daba igual 10 transacciones que un millon....

que no alteraba el precio....

lo dicho, un genio

tu lo que haces es proselitismo del bitcoin.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:50 ----------

a tomar por culo tu, señor zurull

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:56 ----------

tendras muchos bits en la blockchain, pero de entendederas vas algo justo....


----------



## Geldschrank (27 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Eres idiota. Confirmado 100%.



¡¡¡Blanco!!!


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Dic 2017)

Chicos, relax, guardemos la ira para volcarla contra nuestros verdaderos enemigos.


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2017)

Nos vamos directos a por los 18k


----------



## Claudius (27 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Si no me lo pregunta alguien reviento. Lo contaré, con el ánimo más bien de recoger opiniones que de dar consejo.
> Me he hecho una cartera intentando recoger los principios de una cartera permanente, bastante diversificada, con bajas comisiones y sin intentar adivinar nada (es más, asumiendo mi ignorancia al no tratar de batir por mi cuenta a los mercados), y que pueda funcionar decentemente en diferentes ciclos económicos. Los rebalanceos anuales o por bandas aprovechando la traspasabilidad entre fondos me permitirían aprovechar las subidas y bajadas de los mercados. Una vez hecha la posición inicial tendré que ir ahorrando periódicamente para reducir volatilidad.
> La composición básica de la cartera es la siguiente:
> 50% Renta Variable.
> ...



Como te dijo el amigo Nico,  te faltan bienes raíces, cuyo alquiler te permitirían rentas pasivas.
:fiufiu:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Chicos, relax, guardemos la ira para volcarla contra nuestros verdaderos enemigos.



Ese deficiente mental está promocionando Bcrash en el hilo de Bitcoin, cuando hace sólo un par de días me tenía a mi perdiendo el tiempo intentando explicarle el por qué, por mucho que se spamee la red con transacciones con bajas comisiones, éstas no incrementan artificialmente el precio de las transacciones que sí entran en los bloques.

Pues no hubo forma. El muy subnormal seguía en sus trece extendiendo el FUD de que spameando la red se suben las comisiones y ahí tenéis el motivo, promocionando la estafa del Bcrash.

No sé qué ocurre pero al final, todos los mermados incapaces ni siquiera de comprender cómo funciona un sencillo sistema de subasta, terminan en esa shitcoin.


----------



## tastas (27 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Como te dijo el amigo Nico,  te faltan bienes raíces, cuyo alquiler te permitirían rentas pasivas.
> :fiufiu:



Gracias por tu comentario.
Finizens tiene un 6% de inmuebles-papel que queda dentro de la parte de renta variable. Si menos de un 3% en una cartera dedicada a este sector es mucho o poco es discutible, desde luego. Quizá en el futuro podría plantearme una socimi o algo por el estilo.
Desde luego prefiero bienes raíces-papel que no bienes raíces físicos. Para invertir (obtener rendimiento de ello) directamente en bienes raíces hay que estar muy atento a la legislación, y también estar dispuesto a dedicarle tiempo a mantenerlo y a que el estado recoja una gran parte de los frutos de mi esfuerzo, además de afrontar una bajísima liquidez.
Quizá me podría animar con algún garaje (requiere menos coste inicial, las ciudades cada vez tienen más coches para igual o menor espacio disponible, los vehículos autoconducidos seguirán necesitando aparcar...) en el futuro pero seguramente lo consideraría como algo fuera de esta cartera. Y si las cosas van bien y veo un lugar estable en el que quiera vivir muchos años, podría tener una primera residencia (con mínima hipoteca) aunque por ahora no estoy mal con el alquiler.
Lo de que el alquiler de un bien inmueble me generaría rentas pasivas o no lo entiendo o no tiene mucho sentido. Quizá esta es la clave de las discrepancias. Yo veo muchas ventajas a disponer de oro físico y poco oro papel, en el caso de los bienes raíces veo muchos más iconvenientes. Ya estoy "alquilando" mi dinero en productos financieros de inversión, y generando rentas pasivas que dedico a reinvertir para aprovechar el interés compuesto.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Dic 2017)

otra vez, que de entendederas vas muy limitado señor zurullo....


----------



## tastas (27 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ese deficiente mental está promocionando Bcrash en el hilo de Bitcoin, cuando hace sólo un par de días me tenía a mi perdiendo el tiempo intentando explicarle el por qué, por mucho que se spamee la red con transacciones con bajas comisiones, éstas no incrementan artificialmente el precio de las transacciones que sí entran en los bloques.
> 
> Pues no hubo forma. El muy subnormal seguía en sus trece extendiendo el FUD de que spameando la red se suben las comisiones y ahí tenéis el motivo, promocionando la estafa del Bcrash.
> 
> No sé qué ocurre pero al final, todos los mermados incapaces ni siquiera de comprender cómo funciona un sencillo sistema de subasta, terminan en esa shitcoin.



Sea mermado o no, lo importante es que si se quiere soporte técnico de una moneda que no es Bitcoin, se haga fuera del hilo de Bitcoin, independientemente del uso que se quiera hacer. Y sí, lo digo después de marcarme un hilo explicando mi idea de inversión dónde sólo hay un 15% de bitcoin. :Aplauso:

Dejemos los insultos, que es navidad y los Reyes nos traerán carbón.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

Ese imbécil, a día 22 de diciembre, ni siquiera sabía lo que era un full node en Bitcoin. Ese es el nivelazo de los pumpeadores estafadores de Bcrash.

A día 23 de diciembre, tuvimos que explicarle cómo funcionaba el sistema de comisiones en la red.

Y ahí lo tenéis hoy, utilizando el hilo de Bitcoin para promocionar sus mierdas.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Sea mermado o no, lo importante es que si se quiere soporte técnico de una moneda que no es Bitcoin, se haga fuera del hilo de Bitcoin, independientemente del uso que se quiera hacer. Y sí, lo digo después de marcarme un hilo explicando mi idea de inversión dónde sólo hay un 15% de bitcoin. :Aplauso:
> 
> Dejemos los insultos, que es navidad y los Reyes nos traerán carbón.



claro, pero como hablamos de los forks que hay un monton y todavia no he sacado la pasta de ninguno, pues eso ya es que estoy intentando engañar a la gente, cuando todavia ni he podido comprobar si los tengo...

y como pregunte lo de las comisiones ya es que estoy en contra de bitcoin y voy a espacular con bch.....jujujuju......

lo unico que quiero es venderlo, y luego el bitcoin gold, superbitcoin, etc, etc....

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 13:05 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ese imbécil, a día 22 de diciembre, ni siquiera sabía lo que era un full node en Bitcoin. Ese es el nivelazo de los pumpeadores estafadores de Bcrash.
> 
> A día 23 de diciembre, tuvimos que explicarle cómo funcionaba el sistema de comisiones en la red.
> 
> Y ahí lo tenéis hoy, utilizando el hilo de Bitcoin para promocionar sus mierdas.




pero idiota como no voy a saber lo que es un full node, si me lo instale para la invitacion de cañas hace tela?

te repito, de entendederas vas muy cortito....

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 13:07 ----------

lo que no tiene sentido es que se le llame full node


----------



## tastas (27 Dic 2017)

Del tema de dumpear shitcoins se ha hablado y mucho en el pasado, leyendo el hilo a los que de verdad aportan se puede sacar mucha info. Podrías utilizar electron cash y te ahorras descarga y verificación de transacciones en el nodo bcash, especialmente si no quieres ayudar al mantenimiento de esa estafa.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Dic 2017)

señor zurullo el prepotente, que se cree que lo sabe todo....

el que dice que es lo mismo que haya 10 transaciiones que 10 millones que el precio no lo hace subir, ya claro.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 13:13 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Del tema de dumpear shitcoins se ha hablado y mucho en el pasado, leyendo el hilo a los que de verdad aportan se puede sacar mucha info. Podrías utilizar electron cash y te ahorras descarga y verificación de transacciones en el nodo bcash, especialmente si no quieres ayudar al mantenimiento de esa estafa.



pues si, solo lo hice asi por comodidad.

no controlo mucho importar las claves y parecia mas facil asi.


----------



## tastas (27 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> señor zurullo el prepotente, que se cree que lo sabe todo....
> 
> el que dice que es lo mismo que haya 10 transaciiones que 10 millones que el precio no lo hace subir, ya claro.
> 
> ...



Demuestras que no controlas de nada pero insultas a uno de los más importantes foreros del hilo.
Acabarás importando claves privadas en el mail de un rey nigeriano y dirás que la culpa es del Bitcoin.

Taptap


----------



## Venganza. (27 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Los nodos no mineros no valen para nada casi, y en muchos casos era mejor no tener algunos.



Aparte de las incorrecciones gramaticales ¿esto que dice tiene algun sentido?


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Dic 2017)

Venganza. dijo:


> Aparte de las incorrecciones gramaticales ¿esto que dice tiene algun sentido?




Ningun sentido, como todo lo que dice el estafador al que mencionas.

Los mineros crean bloques nuevos. El resto de nodos de la red validan que esos bloques creados cumplan el consenso. Si no hubiera nodos los mineros podrian crear bloques de la forma que a ellos le diera la gana, falseando transacciones, sin respetar los tamaños de bloque, el pow etc, etc


----------



## tastas (27 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ningun sentido, como todo lo que dice el estafador al que mencionas.
> 
> Los mineros crean bloques nuevos. El resto de nodos de la red validan que esos bloques creados cumplan el consenso. Si no hubiera nodos los mineros podrian crear bloques de la forma que a ellos le diera la gana, falseando transacciones, sin respetar los tamaños de bloque, el pow etc, etc



En efecto. Dependerían de ellos para conocer la historia de la cadena de bloques.

Taptap


----------



## Hamster (27 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta de novato, 
Tengo el monedero BTC Core en un ordenador, pero querría instalarlo en otro. La única forma es volver a descargar toda la cadena de bloques o hay alguna forma más rápida? Es decir, copiar algún archivo o similar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

Venganza. dijo:


> Aparte de las incorrecciones gramaticales ¿esto que dice tiene algun sentido?



Como todo lo que dice ese estafador, es una absoluta aberración.

Los full nodes son los que vigilan el cumplimiento de las normas del protocolo Bitcoin.

¿No os acordáis del UASF de agosto? Ahí se demostró que, los que realmente imponen su ley en la red, son los usuarios a través de sus full nodes, no los mineros chinos, ni los early adopters avariciosos. Son TODOS los usuarios haciendo funcionar sus nodos.

¿Tienen el poder los mineros? No, incluso el mayor minero en aquel momento, Jihan, tuvo que ceder a las pretensiones de los usuarios porque impusimos las fuerza de los nodos a través de la amenaza del UASF. Él sólo dispone de un nodo más (el de su pool), tan poderoso como pueda serlo el tuyo o el mío.

¿Tienen el poder los desarrolladores? No. Y te pongo como ejemplo el software de billetera que saca Luke Jr. por su cuenta y riesgo (y eso que él también forma parte del equipo de desarrollo de core) y que apenas tiene aceptación entre los usuarios. Creo que su software se llama "knots", o algo así, e incluye frases de la biblia, direcciones Bitcoin "blacklisteadas" de manera que el nodo que hace funcionar ese software nunca retransmite transacciones provinientes de ellas, etc.

Si los usuarios no quieren un software, no lo ejecutan en sus nodos y, por lo tanto, apenas tiene influencia en el consenso de la red.

Los que tienen el poder realmente son aquellos que hacen funcionar los nodos, que comparten las reglas de juego con los otros nodos y que estan dispuestos a gastar su dinero en base a ellas.

Los mineros lo único que hacen es alquilarnos sus máquinas para que podamos ir acumulando pruebas de gasto energético en la cadena de bloques. Nada más.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 14:55 ----------




Hamster dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato,
> Tengo el monedero BTC Core en un ordenador, pero querría instalarlo en otro. La única forma es volver a descargar toda la cadena de bloques o hay alguna forma más rápida? Es decir, copiar algún archivo o similar.



Si quieres utilizar el monedero de Core, necesitas descargarte la cadena de bloques porque, al tratarse de un monedero que funciona sin necesidad de depositar confianza en un tercero, requerirá de consultar directamente la información de la cadena de bloques para poder construir una transacción, saber el balance de tus direcciones, etc.

Así que, instalarse la billetera Core en otro equipo implica tener que descargarse la cadena.


----------



## tastas (27 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato,
> Tengo el monedero BTC Core en un ordenador, pero querría instalarlo en otro. La única forma es volver a descargar toda la cadena de bloques o hay alguna forma más rápida? Es decir, copiar algún archivo o similar.



Ayuda copiar la carpeta de los bloques, que ahora no recuerdo dónde están. Se identifica por su tamaño 
Te ahorra algo de tiempo en la descarga de los bloques, pero sigues teniendo que validarlos por ti mismo y eso aún con un buen ordenador, lleva rato y tendrás el ordenador para pocos trotes.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (27 Dic 2017)

Sr. Mojon, mi nodo bitcoin no tenia mas de 8 conexiones hasta hace unos dias que añadi los dos nodos que aparecen debajo de la pagina de bitnodes, desde ese momento suelo tener unas 10 conexiones. Utilice el comando "addnode ipuerto add". ¿Son confiables esos nodos?.

Otra cosa que me ocurre es que aun abriendo "en teoria" el puerto 8333 de mi router, la pagina de bitnodes me dice que el puerto 8333 lo tengo cerrado, en la pagina de yougetsignal.com tambien me aparece el puerto como cerrado. ¿Eso quiere decir que mi nodo sigue siendo invisible para la red?

saludos.

(Siento lo de las tildes pero estoy ejecutando un live-cd de linux y no se por que no me deja ponerlas.)


----------



## Tuttle (27 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Como todo lo que dice ese estafador, es una absoluta aberración.
> 
> Los full nodes son los que vigilan el cumplimiento de las normas del protocolo Bitcoin.
> 
> ...





Los mineros son los certifican las transacciones, si se unen para defender sus intereses comunes marcan el ritmo de la creación de la cadena de bloques. Decir que un minero que gestiona un pool tiene el peso de un nodo cualquiera es pasarse.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (27 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato,
> Tengo el monedero BTC Core en un ordenador, pero querría instalarlo en otro. La única forma es volver a descargar toda la cadena de bloques o hay alguna forma más rápida? Es decir, copiar algún archivo o similar.



Si tienes descargada la cadena de bloques lo tienes que hacer a lo bestia. Copias la cadena de bloques a un disco externo, instalas el cliente bitcoin core en el otro ordenador y cuando los instales abra una opcion para que elijas la ruta donde se guardara la cadena de bloques, entonces eliges la carpeta donde guardastes la cadena de bloques en tu disco externo. Otra cosa no se me ocurre.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> Los mineros son los certifican las transacciones, si se unen para defender sus intereses comunes marcan el ritmo de la creación de la cadena de bloques. Decir que un minero que gestiona un pool tiene el peso de un nodo cualquiera es pasarse.



Falso. Todos los full nodes son los que certifican las transacciones y los mineros, que son full nodes igual que el resto, también lo hacen.

De hecho, la prueba de que son todos los full nodes los que certifican las transacciones es que, si una transacción atenta contra las reglas de Bitcoin, se la saca sin misericordia. Si está en la mempool, los nodos la sacan de ahí y evitan su retransmisión a través de la red, y si está incluída en un bloque, sacan ese bloque inmediatamente de la cadena.

Es precísamente por ese motivo por el que los mineros no se arriesgan a falsificar transacciones ni siquiera en los propios bloques que ellos minan porque, cuando retransmiten su bloque recién minado, los nodos verifican las transacciones que hay incluídas en él, descartándolo directamente e impidiendo su propagación por la red si existiese alguna disconformidad.

Lo dije y lo repito. Los mineros son nodos igual que nosotros, pero lo único extra que hacen es incluír la prueba de gasto energético en la cadena de bloques. Nada más.

Bueno, sí. Sí que hay algo más. Durante un tiempo se les confió una capacidad "extra", que fue la de emplear su trabajo para poder coordinar la introducción de cambios y mejoras en el software, pero no funcionó porque abusaron de ese poder y ya nadie nunca más va a confiar en ellos ni siquiera para eso.


----------



## waukegan (27 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato,
> Tengo el monedero BTC Core en un ordenador, pero querría instalarlo en otro. La única forma es volver a descargar toda la cadena de bloques o hay alguna forma más rápida? Es decir, copiar algún archivo o similar.



El blockchain está en las carpetas _blocks_ y _chainstate_. Basta con copiar estas carpetas a otro ordenador. Antes de hacer nada, crea una copia de seguridad de tu monedero y ponla a buen recaudo.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Te vas a tomar por culo al ignore, estafador de los cojones. Además, tampoco me sale a cuenta intentar explicar cómo funciona Bitcoin a un mermado como tú y perder más tiempo con tus subnormalidades, como ya me lo has hecho perder últimamente.
> 
> A tomar por culo ya.



Iglalico, iglalico que los de core y el reddit de bitcoin. Se nota que está haciendo mucho daño el bitcoin verdadero conocido como cash, y yo que me alegro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

Estoy dándole vueltas y, en cierta forma, tengo que rectificar o afinar mucho más mi respuesta a Tuttle porque tiene razón.

Si aceptamos el significado de certificar como alguien que está dispuesto a poner en juego algo (su dinero, su pretigio, etc) a que la información que él está dando, es veraz, entonces los mineros sí que certifican.

Así que afino más mi respuesta y digo que todos los full nodes verifican la información, pero los mineros, además de verificarla, la certifican porque están dispuestos a arriesgar una buena cantidad de dinero (=energía) a que la información que ellos están añadiendo a la cadena de bloques, es veraz y conforme a las normas del protocolo que el resto xe nodos comparten.

Así que reconozco que tienes buena parte de razón en que los mineros, en cierta forma, certifican.

Aunque nadie les obliga a certificar transacciones, porque pueden minar bloques en blanco, cuando minan un bloque vacío, están "certificando" que el bloque cumple con las reglas. Cuando minan un bloque con transacciones, están dispuestos a certificar que, tanto el bloque como las transacciones, cumplen con las reglas.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Chicos, relax, guardemos la ira para volcarla contra nuestros verdaderos enemigos.



Sois vosotros o no lo viste como se ponen por cualquier comentario. No es normal, pero a mi me la suda. Todos vosotros juntos no me llegais a la punta del nabo.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 15:39 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Demuestras que no controlas de nada pero insultas a uno de los más importantes foreros del hilo.
> Acabarás importando claves privadas en el mail de un rey nigeriano y dirás que la culpa es del Bitcoin.
> 
> Taptap



Importante forero. Pues si que ibamos jodidos si eso fuera cierto. El tio si ya no quedo desacreditado para muchos, no llega al verano sin haberse desacreditado para todos.
El proximo verano me estareis lamiendo el cipote a mi. Fijo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

waukegan dijo:


> El blockchain está en las carpetas _blocks_ y _chainstate_. Basta con copiar estas carpetas a otro ordenador. Antes de hacer nada, crea una copia de seguridad de tu monedero y ponla a buen recaudo.



No basta con copiar y pegar. Tal y como dice tastas, hay que hacer un "-rescan"


----------



## Tuttle (27 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Falso. Todos los full nodes son los que certifican las transacciones y los mineros, que son full nodes igual que el resto, también lo hacen.
> 
> De hecho, la prueba de que son todos los full nodes los que certifican las transacciones es que, si una transacción atenta contra las reglas de Bitcoin, se la saca sin misericordia. Si está en la mempool, los nodos la sacan de ahí y evitan su retransmisión a través de la red, y si está incluída en un bloque, sacan ese bloque inmediatamente de la cadena.
> 
> ...



Los mineros son los que construyen los bloques y son los que deciden en extremo cuales son las transacciones que los forman por lo tanto si ellos deciden no aceptar un cambio en el protocolo este no se produce.

Además es un grupo muy reducido que comparte intereses comunes por lo que lo tienen muy fácil para constituirse en cártel. Para que los nodos hagan algo parecido tiene que aparecerse la virgen ya que si un nodo decide no propagar una transacción, por la razón que sea, y en cambio otro la propaga y llega al minero su acción es totalmente inútil.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> Los mineros son los certifican las transacciones, si se unen para defender sus intereses comunes marcan el ritmo de la creación de la cadena de bloques. Decir que un minero que gestiona un pool tiene el peso de un nodo cualquiera es pasarse.



Eso hasta lo dijo nakamoto pero aquí saben más que él. El cuando se refería a nodos habalaba de mineros.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> Los mineros son los que construyen los bloques y son los que deciden en extremo cuales son las transacciones que los forman por lo tanto si ellos deciden no aceptar un cambio en el protocolo este no se produce.
> 
> Además es un grupo muy reducido que comparte intereses comunes por lo que lo tienen muy fácil para constituirse en cártel. Para que los nodos hagan algo parecido tiene que aparecerse la virgen ya que si un nodo decide no propagar una transacción, por la razón que sea, y en cambio otro la propaga y llega al minero su acción es totalmente inútil.



En eso sí que no estoy de acuerdo. Los cambios en el protocolo los fuerzan los nodos. TODOS los nodos, no sólo los nodos mineros. Y esto lo vimos claramente en agosto. Ahí sí que no tienes razón.

Si a los mineros se les ocurre unilateralmente cambiar las reglas, los nodos dejan de propagar sus bloques y, entonces, perderían la energía que han gastado en "certificar" la información.

Piénsalo. La información que los mineros certifican, sólamente es valiosa si el resto de nodos y usuarios la consideran válida y están dispuestos a emplearla como base en la construcción de sus siguientes transacciones (y por ello les pagarán las futuras comisiones)


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Los paises que empiezan con esto ya directamente cortocircuitan corecoin, se nota que son más listos que en este foro.
En Vietmam:





Iros acostumbrando.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 15:47 ----------

Gemini ya no acepta retiros de menos de 83$. Otro más a la lista. Dentro de poco los únicos que van a tener corecoins van a ser los atontaos de este foro.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 15:49 ----------

Comparativa para que os entereís los no abducidos de la mierda que teneís.


----------



## Tuttle (27 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En eso sí que no estoy de acuerdo. Los cambios en el protocolo los fuerzan los nodos. TODOS los nodos, no sólo los nodos mineros. Y esto lo vimos claramente en agosto. Ahí sí que no tienes razón.



Lógicamente si se ponen de acuerdo todos los nodos bloquean las transacciones, del mismo modo que si se ponen de acuerdo todos los mineros las transacciones no pasan y si los desarrolladores se plantan no se implementan los cambios.

Bitcoin es un ecosistema donde todos tienen su cuota de poder y todos tienen incentivos para entenderse, por eso el proyecto funciona y Satoshi es un genio.

Intentar verlo de otro modo es simplista.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Ya nadie habla de sidechains y eso que en 2015 estaban a meses de salir. Dentro de dos años nadie hablará de ln que tambien en 2017 estaba a meses de salir.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Dic 2017)

A mi lo que me sorpende es el poco espiritu critico en este hilo, antes si que habia autocritica, analisis objetivo, ahora solo hay ataque al discrepante,y holdeo con losojos cerrados.

El tema de las comisiones y la lentitud de la red canta mas que una almeja.Por no hablar de empresas quitando a bitcoi, que eso ya es alarma en rojo sonando a saco.

En fin,al mercado se la suda este foro, ya acabara decidiendo, por eso no entiendo la no-autocritica.Como si realmente pudieras influir en la cotizacion con los comentarios en un foro de mierda, que pretenciosos.

Parece el hilo del oro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Sr. Mojon, mi nodo bitcoin no tenia mas de 8 conexiones hasta hace unos dias que añadi los dos nodos que aparecen debajo de la pagina de bitnodes, desde ese momento suelo tener unas 10 conexiones. Utilice el comando "addnode ipuerto add". ¿Son confiables esos nodos?.
> 
> Otra cosa que me ocurre es que aun abriendo "en teoria" el puerto 8333 de mi router, la pagina de bitnodes me dice que el puerto 8333 lo tengo cerrado, en la pagina de yougetsignal.com tambien me aparece el puerto como cerrado. ¿Eso quiere decir que mi nodo sigue siendo invisible para la red?
> 
> ...



No te preocupes que, si tu nodo core detecta comportamiento malicioso por parte de alguno de los nodos a los que estás conectado, lo va a banear y nunca más volverás a conectarte a él.

De todos modos, mira a ver si puedes conseguir abrir bien el puerto para que así, tu nodo actúe como full node de la red.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Montón de compañias pasando de corecoin a bitcoin cash, 0 pasando en el otro sentido.
Twitter

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 15:58 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> A mi lo que me sorpende es el poco espiritu critico en este hilo, antes si que habia autocritica, analisis objetivo, ahora solo hay ataque al discrepante,y holdeo con losojos cerrados.
> 
> El tema de las comisiones y la lentitud de la red canta mas que una almeja.Por no hablar de empresas quitando a bitcoi, que eso ya es alarma en rojo sonando a saco.
> 
> En fin,al mercado se la suda este foro, ya acabara decidiendo, por eso no entiendo la no-autocritica.Como si realmente pudieras influir en algo con los comentarios en un foro de mierda, que pretenciosos.



Poco no, ninguno y por encima si se lo dicen se mosquean y te insultan. Es el comportamiento a que están acostumbrados, ya que es el mismo de corecoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> Lógicamente si se ponen de acuerdo todos los nodos bloquean las transacciones, del mismo modo que si se ponen de acuerdo todos los mineros las transacciones no pasan y si los desarrolladores se plantan no se implementan los cambios.
> 
> Bitcoin es un ecosistema donde todos tienen su cuota de poder y todos tienen incentivos para entenderse, por eso el proyecto funciona y Satoshi es un genio.
> 
> Intentar verlo de otro modo es simplista.



Estoy de acuerdo porque yo siempre he dicho que Bitcoin es un ingenioso sistema de contrapoderes. Pero, después de los acontecimientos de agosto, hay que vigilar muy bien el no confundir a la gente o seguir los argumentos FUDsters de que los mineros tienen más poder que el resto de colectivos, porque es falso.

Los mineros son nodos, igual que nosotros, pero ellos están dispuestos a asumir un pequeño riesgo más, que es el de atreverse a "apostar" energía a que la información que ellos construyen, está conforme con las reglas del juego. Y por ese atrevimiento, se les recompensa adecuadamente.

Pero "poder", lo que se dice "poder", el colectivo minero no tiene más poder que el colectivo nodos, o que el colectivo desarrolladores.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo porque yo siempre he dichonque Bitcoin es un ingenioso sistema de contrapoderes. Pero, después de los acontecimientos de agosto, hay que vigilar muy bien el no confundir a la gente o seguir los argumentos FUDsters de que los mineros tienen más poder que el resto de colectivos, porque es falso.
> 
> Los mineros son nodos, igual que nosotros, pero ellos están dispuestos a asumir un pequeño riesgo más, que es el de atreverse a "apostar" energía a que la información que ellos construyen, está conforme con las reglas del juego. Y por ese atrevimiento, se les recompensa adecuadamente.
> 
> Pero "poder", lo que se dice "poder", el colectivo minero no tiene más poder que el colectivo nodos, o que el colectivo desarrolladores.



Eres un puñetero chalao si te crees las tonterias que dices, y si no te las crees, que es muy posible un estafador.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> A mi lo que me sorpende es el poco espiritu critico en este hilo, antes si que habia autocritica, analisis objetivo, ahora solo hay ataque al discrepante,y holdeo con losojos cerrados.
> 
> El tema de las comisiones y la lentitud de la red canta mas que una almeja.Por no hablar de empresas quitando a bitcoi, que eso ya es alarma en rojo sonando a saco.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es ser discrepante y otra cosa es promulgar estafas. Yo acepto las críticas. Lo que no acepto son los engaños ni el intentar pumpear una shitcoin.

Muchos de vosotros estáis en el hilo de las shitcoins y yo apenas aparezco por allí. Ni yo voy por allí a hablar de Bitcoin, ni vosotros tenéis que venir aquí a pumpear vuestras shitcoins.

¿Quieres hablar de tecnología de las criptomonedas o de Bitcoin? Aquí estaré. Pero no contéis conmigo con que voy a dar pábulo a la siguiente estafa porque eso no va a ocurrir.

Llevo siendo fiel a esos principios incluso desde antes de que sacáseis la mierda esa de la burbucoin en el foro. Y no pienso cambiar.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Una cosa es ser discrepante y otra cosa es promulgar estafas. Yo acepto las críticas. Lo que no acepto son los engaños ni el intentar pumpear una shitcoin.
> 
> Muchos de vosotros estáis en el hilo de las shitcoins y yo apenas aparezco por allí. Ni yo voy por allí a hablar de Bitcoin, ni vosotros tenéis que venir aquí a pumpear vuestras shitcoins.
> 
> ...



Anda vete a cagar. Ya no engañas a casi nadie. La gente tiene ojos.
Calro que no vas a cambiar, para eso hay que tener la posibildad y tu estás muy lejos de tenerla.


----------



## Claudius (27 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todos los full nodes son los que certifican las transacciones y los mineros, que son full nodes igual que el resto, también lo hacen...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lo que ha comentado mojon de los full-nodes, se puede estudiar con 1h de estudio en estos enlaces, 

Aquí una estructura de la arquitectura de nodos (nivel técnico)
Mastering Bitcoin


Este le he puesto por los comentarios bastante instructivos, obviar el título del post de reddit
Why I'm Not Running a Full Node : Bitcoin

Especial incapié en el párrafo:

_3. Running a full node gives me a vote in the bitcoin ecosystem -* I get to choose which transactions to forward.* This was a subtle point brought up by Gavin which took a while to sink in. If you don’t like a particular type of transaction (*low fee*, op_return, etc.), you can set your full node not to forward them. Under the O(1) scenario with inverted bloom filters this makes it more expensive for a “spam miner” to include no-fee transactions because it costs him in the probability that others will reconstruct his block. In other words, whatever transactions you forward are less risky to include in a block, and those you drop are more risky to include in a block, so you get to directly impact the relative cost to miners of including a transaction in their blocks._


Yo voy a aportar mi granito de arena para que se entienda un poco mejor como funciona esta parte de la red Bitcoin, y sobre todo entender dónde estamos 'políticamente' hablando, para uno de Murcia.

Los nodos mineros, son la cámara del congreso de los diputados
y los nodos full, son la cámara del senado.

El congreso, quiere sacar una ley, (llamémosla 155) y los miembros del parlamento (nodos mineros) la votan, para que sea aprobada y se lleve a cabo se tiene que llegar a una mayoría. Las normas del protocolo de bitcoin lo estima sobre el 9x% (no recuerdo bien).

Una vez aprobada, tiene que ser ratificada por el senado, (full nodes)
si es ratificada, se aplica el 155.

Es un símil para entender el sistema de gobernanza de bitcoin.

Pero claro, si el congreso tiene mayoría de color rojo, y el senado tiene mayoría de color azul, pues política amigos, política, y si no hay política...


----------



## barborico (27 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Anda vete a cagar. Ya no engañas a casi nadie. La gente tiene ojos.
> Calro que no vas a cambiar, para eso hay que tener la posibildad y tu estás muy lejos de tenerla.





tixel dijo:


> Eres un puñetero chalao si te crees las tonterias que dices, y si no te las crees, que es muy posible un estafador.



¿Ya sin argumentos, matando al mensajero?

Comprenderás que tengamos miedo de que jihan pueda cargarse bch cuando quiera, ¿no?

Y eso que llevo bch, pero cada vez más tentando de vender.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Ya sin argumentos, matando al mensajero?
> 
> Comprenderás que tengamos miedo de que jihan pueda cargarse bch cuando quiera, ¿no?
> 
> Y eso que llevo bch, pero cada vez más tentando de vender.



Como se puede cargar Jihan el bch? Y quiero respuestas serias. Me temo que no voy a obtener ninguna.
Lo que si puede hacer el o otros es cargarse btc muy facilmente con el hashrate, si no lo han hecho ya es poruqe no interesa, ya veremos si eso sigue siendo asi en el futuro. Ahora, respondeme tú o otro como se puede uno cepillar bitcoin cash.
Y con los bch que tengas, tu mismo que supongo que ya no somos chiquillos y asumimos nuestras decisiones. Además no se que miedo teneís ya que se supone que los habeis vendido todos. A mi lo que le pase a btc me trae sin cuidado.


----------



## Antonius Block (27 Dic 2017)

Muy enriquecedor el debate respecto de los contrapoderes de la red bitcoin mineros-desarrolladores-nodos-usuarios. Es la belleza que lo caracteriza, ya que la logística y la distribución de poderes que sostienen bitcoin no la tiene nadie.

Comentar que los mineros se organizan en pools y se pueden organizar mucho más fácilmente que los nodos, al menos en teoría. Porque nodos somos un puñado de tipos (bueno, yo de hecho me lo quité ya), que para movernos en masa se tienen que alinear los astros. 

Y con que un modesto porcentaje de nodos dé por bueno el bloque en cuestión el poder de los nodos queda en entredicho en la práctica, ¿o me equivoco?

Para el forero Skull and Bones, comentarte que creo que te estás bajando el cliente oficial de BCH y eso a no ser que se tenga un muy muy buen ancho de banda creo que no acabará de actualizarse nunca. Viene a cuento porque es para mí es el principal problema de esa altocoin: que muy bien todo pero no es viable hacerte un nodo.

En resumen, bájate una cartera que lo soporte sin descargar todo el tocho. Yo lo hice con Electron Cash. Metes las claves privadas de las direcciones donde tengas el alpiste y no debería de haber problema.


----------



## Geldschrank (27 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Como se puede cargar Jihan el bch? Y quiero respuestas serias. Me temo que no voy a obtener ninguna.
> Lo que si puede hacer el o otros es cargarse btc muy facilmente con el hashrate, si no lo han hecho ya es poruqe no interesa, ya veremos si eso sigue siendo asi en el futuro. Ahora, respondeme tú o otro como se puede uno cepillar bitcoin cash.
> Y con los bch que tengas, tu mismo que supongo que ya no somos chiquillos y asumimos nuestras decisiones. Además no se que miedo teneís ya que se supone que los habeis vendido todos. A mi lo que le pase a btc me trae sin cuidado.



Se lo puede cargar cuando quiera. Está ahí por el dinero, como Ver, y bajo el imperio chino. Así que si el gobierno chino se lo quiere cargar, lo hará sin problemas.

Si te trae sin cuidado que los hayamos vendido, entenderás que tu mismo en esa frase ya estás diferenciando al BCH como otra cosa diferente al BTC.

Así que abre tu propio hilo y habla de tu moneda a tu gusto, te garantizo que no iré a ensuciarte el hilo, no soy como tu.


----------



## Nico (27 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Como te dijo el amigo Nico,  te faltan bienes raíces, cuyo alquiler te permitirían rentas pasivas.
> :fiufiu:



Fíjate que me parece muy interesante e inteligente la cartera que se armó *Tastas*.

De todos modos, tener el 100% de los activos "en papel" en un mundo tan incierto como el actual, no deja de tener sus pegas. En épocas más estables puede ser la mejor de las opciones pero, en épocas de incertidumbre hay que balancear un poco con cosas "reales".

Todo depende también del monto total (menos de un millón puede estar bien "en papel" pero por encima de eso hay que sumar algo "tangible").

Nadie ha muerto por tener unas hectáreas de tierra cultivable (o ganadera) o tener algunos pisos, oficinas, locales o cocheras (todo o algo).

Vean las inversiones de Amancio Ortega o de Azcárraga y verán que, junto a un montón de dinero "bursátil" tienen edificios, campos, etc.

Tener un piso (o menos de cinco) es un engorro. Indiscutible. Pero, a medida que se construye un patrimonio se mezcla "riesgo", con "papel", con "real" de un modo armonioso y según sean *las ESTRATEGIAS de cada quien*.

Les doy un ejemplo... quienes viven en países "salvajes" (vg Venezuela) hacen bien en tener activos FUERA del país y, hasta pensar en tener algunas obras de arte guardadas en un país "serio".

En cambio, quienes viven en países "serios" pueden darse el lujo de no tener activos afuera.

Etcétera, etcétera.

Estrategias y necesidades *hay MILES* (quizás no haya dos personas iguales).

*Tomar GANANCIAS* cuando toca o articular *patrimonios EQUILIBRADOS*, hace a la prudencia y a la inteligencia.

No es otra cosa que *GESTION DE RIESGO*.

===

*PD* = Insisto que me ha parecido de lo más inteligente y bien pensado el esquema de Tastas.


----------



## destru (27 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien sabe como reclamar los diferentes forks que hay? Tengo algunos BTC en electrum y no me aclaro, gracias.


----------



## Speculo (27 Dic 2017)

¿Los nodos (o alguno de los tipos de nodo) tienen algún tipo de incentivo económico por el hecho de serlo? 




Tuttle dijo:


> Lógicamente si se ponen de acuerdo todos los nodos bloquean las transacciones, del mismo modo que si se ponen de acuerdo todos los mineros las transacciones no pasan y si los desarrolladores se plantan no se implementan los cambios.
> 
> Bitcoin es un ecosistema donde todos tienen su cuota de poder y todos tienen incentivos para entenderse, por eso el proyecto funciona y Satoshi es un genio.
> 
> Intentar verlo de otro modo es simplista.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> ya estan las whales del bitcoño haciendo malabares autovendiendose para mantener el precio y que no se desplome
> 
> menudo timo de la estampita. Si es que ves las fluctuaciones y cualquiera detecta los tejemanejes que hay detras




Si de verdad quieres ver whales haciendo malabares pasate por las principales bolsas europeas y americanas.

Que lavados de cerebro teneis algunos.


----------



## tolomeo (27 Dic 2017)

Trolómetro calentándose peligrosamente

Se viene un ATH en breve


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Trolómetro calentándose peligrosamente
> 
> Se viene un ATH en breve



yo desde que sacaron los futuros, lo veo "capao" al BTC :rolleye:


----------



## Hamster (27 Dic 2017)

destru dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe como reclamar los diferentes forks que hay? Tengo algunos BTC en electrum y no me aclaro, gracias.



Creo que más o menos es así:
Te instalas el monedero del fork que te interese y metes en él las direcciones en las que tenías los BTC el día que salió el fork. Necesitarás la clave privada de esas direcciones.
Previamente deberías pasar los BTC a otra dirección, así te evitas posibles disgustos (y el peligro de meter la clave privada de una dirección llena en Dios sabe dónde).
Yo lo he hecho así y me aparecen los Bitcoin cash aunque la clave privada no la he metido aun, porque no tengo claro que hacer con ellos, ahora quisiera saber un sitio fiable para cambiarlos por btc.
Bueno,tampoco me hagas mucho caso, porque yo me había olvidado de los BTC desde 2013 y estoy empezando de cero. Menos mal que lo tenía todo anotado por ahí. Eso es lo que he hecho para obtener los bch, ahora,quiero ver si los cambio por btc o por euros.
Claro que esto que te he dicho solo sirve si los BTC los tenías antes del fork en una cartera tuya, en tu ordenador, porque si los tenías en un almacenamiento en alguna web (localbitcoin o blockchain.info o similar,) todo depende de lo que haga esa web. En ese caso tendrías que hablar con ellos.
Seguro que aquí hay foreros que te lo explicarán mejor.


----------



## barborico (27 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> Ahi lo que hay es cuatro listos que compraron miles de bitcoños a 4 dolares y se los quieren endosar a cuatro infelices por 15000 pavos antes de que la cosa pete y se descubra el pastel



Eh, con tu post podemos viajar en el tiempo:

Cuando valía 4$:


estereotipable dijo:


> Ahi lo que hay es cuatro listos que minaron miles de bitcoños gratis y se los quieren endosar a cuatro infelices por 4 pavos antes de que la cosa pete y se descubra el pastel



Cuando valía 40$:


estereotipable dijo:


> Ahi lo que hay es cuatro listos que compraron miles de bitcoños y se los quieren endosar a cuatro infelices por 40 pavos antes de que la cosa pete y se descubra el pastel



Cuando valía 400$:


estereotipable dijo:


> Ahi lo que hay es cuatro listos que compraron miles de bitcoños a 40 dolares y se los quieren endosar a cuatro infelices por 400 pavos antes de que la cosa pete y se descubra el pastel



Cuando valía 4000$:


estereotipable dijo:


> Ahi lo que hay es cuatro listos que compraron miles de bitcoños a 400 dolares y se los quieren endosar a cuatro infelices por 4000 pavos antes de que la cosa pete y se descubra el pastel




Hacia el futuro también:

Cuando valga 40000$:


estereotipable dijo:


> Ahi lo que hay es cuatro listos que compraron miles de bitcoños a 4000 dolares y se los quieren endosar a cuatro infelices por 40000 pavos antes de que la cosa pete y se descubra el pastel



Cuando valga 400000$:


estereotipable dijo:


> Ahi lo que hay es cuatro listos que compraron miles de bitcoños a 40000 dolares y se los quieren endosar a cuatro infelices por 400000 pavos antes de que la cosa pete y se descubra el pastel


----------



## kikepm (27 Dic 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> Creo que más o menos es así:
> Te instalas el monedero del fork que te interese y metes en él las direcciones en las que tenías los BTC el día que salió el fork. Necesitarás la clave privada de esas direcciones.
> Previamente deberías pasar los BTC a otra dirección, así te evitas posibles disgustos (y el peligro de meter la clave privada de una dirección llena en Dios sabe dónde)



¿Como saber que wallet usar para que fork?

Yo prefiero tener siempre control sobre las monedas, y eso de usar wallets online no termina de convencerme.

Yo envie los BCH a CEX.IO y allí los cambié por BTCs. Pero el resto de forks aún no me he puesto por falta de wallets para cada uno.

Es un puto lío.


----------



## estereotipable (27 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Eh, con tu post podemos viajar en el tiempo:
> 
> Cuando valía 4$:
> 
> ...



yo hablo del momento presente. Tu post es demagogia de la mala. Es evidente que si ven que existen tonts que los pueden comprar a mas precio, los precios subiran.
Y me temo que el limite de un tonto, como he dicho, esta sobre lo 15000 pavos


----------



## Hamster (27 Dic 2017)

Kikepm: En la web de "presentación" de cada fork suelen enlazar los wallets compatibles. En las que he mirado yo (cash y gold) aparecen algunos. Otra historia es cuál escoger.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Como saber que wallet usar para que fork?
> 
> Yo prefiero tener siempre control sobre las monedas, y eso de usar wallets online no termina de convencerme.
> 
> ...



Los Gold tienen una dificultad similar para canjearlos. En mi caso, con la wallet Coinomi 'barres' los BitcoinGold con la Private key y de ahí los transfieres al exchange.
El resto aun no he movido ninguno porque lo intente con Diamond y no hay exchanges que admitan depósitos. 
¿Alguno ha conseguido sacar otros forks, a parte de Bcash y Gold?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Dic 2017)

Yo solo he podido vender los BCH y los BTG.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Dic 2017)

cuidao que os van a decir que estais pumpeando shitcoins en su hilo.....


----------



## barborico (27 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> yo hablo del momento presente. Tu post es demagogia de la mala. Es evidente que si ven que existen tonts que los pueden comprar a mas precio, los precios subiran.
> Y me temo que el limite de un tonto, como he dicho, esta sobre lo 15000 pavos



Mi post no es demagogia, solo expone hechos pasados (y futuros con sorna :.

Sin embargo tú no tienes la certeza de que todos los que compraron a 4$ estén vendiendo.

El que compró a 32$ en el pico de una de las primeras burbujas (10/06/11) y no vendió, se chupo 1 año y ocho meses de pérdidas. Varios de esos meses con más del -90%.

Ese era el tonto hace 6 años y medio. Hoy es uno de esos 4 listos que comentas, si no ha cometido el error de venderlo todo antes, claro.


El que compró a mil a principios de dic 2013 (y tuvo los cojonazos de no vender) se comió 3 años de pérdidas (incluyendo 9 meses a -80%).

Ese era el tonto hace 3 años. Hoy puede vender el 10%, "salirse" con beneficios y despreocuparse de lo que le pase al precio.

¿Pasará lo mismo? Ya veremos, dijo un ciego.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Dic 2017)

Los forks cuidado, porque 'lo suyo' es venderlos en cuanto se pueda, pero alguno puede 'sobrevivir' y revalorizarse.

BTG ha aguantado bastante bien estas semanas y BCH, aunque sea lo que sea y lo hayan hecho como lo hayan hecho, se ha revalorizado en FIAT.

Otra cosa es que lo veáis como plusvalías gratis, que está fenomenal, pero lo de quedárselos, también puede ser un buen plan.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Dic 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los forks cuidado, porque 'lo suyo' es venderlos en cuanto se pueda, pero alguno puede 'sobrevivir' y revalorizarse.
> 
> BTG ha aguantado bastante bien estas semanas y BCH, aunque sea lo que sea y lo hayan hecho como lo hayan hecho, se ha revalorizado en FIAT.
> 
> Otra cosa es que lo veáis como plusvalías gratis, que está fenomenal, pero lo de quedárselos, también puede ser un buen plan.



El tema es que no se revalorizan en satoshis haciendo hodl asi que es mejor cambiarlos por bitcoin; o sino esperar cuando ocurre un pump para venderlos. Pero de que sirve que se revaloricen en fiat si en btc pierden valor (excepto pumps puntuales)?


----------



## Edu.R (27 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> El tema es que no se revalorizan en satoshis haciendo hodl asi que es mejor cambiarlos por bitcoin; o sino esperar cuando ocurre un pump para venderlos. Pero de que sirve que se revaloricen en fiat si en btc pierden valor (excepto pumps puntuales)?



Lo que he dicho antes, si lo ves como una 'plusvalía', te puede interesar quedártelos. Respecto al par BTC, es muy improbable que si el BTC baja, esos forks no lo hagan.


----------



## Rumpelstilskin (27 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Los Gold tienen una dificultad similar para canjearlos. En mi caso, con la wallet Coinomi 'barres' los BitcoinGold con la Private key y de ahí los transfieres al exchange.
> El resto aun no he movido ninguno porque lo intente con Diamond y no hay exchanges que admitan depósitos.
> ¿Alguno ha conseguido sacar otros forks, a parte de Bcash y Gold?



Con Coinomi, operando exactamente igual que con Bcrash y Bold, puedes sacar Bitcore (BTX).


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (27 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien sabe si existe la "tool" para poder encontrar una transacción de BTC sabiendo únicamente fecha/hora y "amount"

Por ejemplo, el 04/11/2013 a las 17:41 21.4 BTC (es un ejemplo)

Y poner estos datos y que te salga la transacción con el hash, el bloque, las fees, etc?¿


----------



## Claudius (27 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Los nodos (o alguno de los tipos de nodo) tienen algún tipo de incentivo económico por el hecho de serlo?



*En la red Bitcoin*, los nodos mineros, (el congreso de diputados) recibe la paga del 100% de la producción. Los nodos completos, (el senado) miran con envídia. hehe

Todavía me acuerdo ya hace años, cuando pregunté sobre el tema, ya que había gremios organizados de mineros en pagar a full-nodes parte de la recompensa. Y mojón me explicó un poco el tema, en el cual incidí en la falta de recompensa financiera, a estos para que 'el congreso y el senado se lleven bien por el bien del país.' Parece que fue ayer..., como pasa el tiempo.

Otras redes no Bitcoin, tienen 'su congreso y senado remunerado, por el bien del país.'


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

Las recompensas por conectar un nodo a la red son:

- La imposición de las reglas de Bitcoin y velar por su cumplimiento. Esto parece un eslogan vacío, pero no lo es. Un nodo puede imponer "su visión" de la red y, por ejemplo, impedir la retransmisión de transacciones con comisiones que él considere inaceptables (spam) o, incluso, bloquear la retransmisión de un determinado tipo de transacciones (OP_RETURN).

- Tiene acceso completo y de primera mano a la información de la red y de las transacciones que circulan por ella, de modo que no tiene que confiar en nadie para, por ejemplo calcular las comisiones que debe incluir en una transacción para que entre en el siguiente bloque sin tener que pagar un sobreprecio.

- Gana privacidad al construir sus propias transacciones sin tener que solicitar información sobre determinadas UT_XOs a un intermediario y, una vez construidas, retransmitirlas a través de los pares a los que está conectado como una transacción más de las que circulan en ella.

Así que, a nivel exclusivamente económico, yo creo que el mayor incentivo que puede tener es el de poder acceder a la información de la mempool para poder calcular más ajustadamente las comisiones que tiene que incluir en sus transacciones para que se tramiten.


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Dic 2017)

Visto en *Reddit*, del libro *Sovereign Individual: Mastering the Transition to the Information Age (1999-08-26)* de *James Dale Davidson* y *William Rees-Mogg*.

Acojonante, me lo voy a leer a ver qué más cuenta...

*Encriptación:*






*Dinero electrónico:*






*Oro Digital:*






*Tributación confiscatoria:*






*Muerte de de la inflación:*






*Muerte de de la inflación y tarifas de transacción:*






*Infalsificable:*






*Eliminación del apalancamiento:*






*Eficiencia:*






*Control del capital por parte del inversor:*


----------



## Aksturiax (27 Dic 2017)

Pregunta sobre el fork Segwit2x de ¿mañana?. El cancelado en Noviembre no tenía replay protection, este creo que sí pero no estoy seguro. ¿Alguien sabe?

Bueno, me contesto yo mismo que mirando info parece bastante claro que es una estafilla.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Visto en *Reddit*, del libro *Sovereign Individual: Mastering the Transition to the Information Age (1999-08-26)* de *James Dale Davidson* y *William Rees-Mogg*.
> 
> Acojonante, me lo voy a leer a ver qué más cuenta...
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea de quiénes son, pero esas afirmaciones son visionarias. Yo en ese año empezaba a aprender lo que era internet, pero esos autores ya estaban anticipando Bitcoin.

Edito: es verdad que en los 80 en los EEUU se llegó a prohibir el envío de faxes?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (27 Dic 2017)

Hay k recordar k mojón, remonster y alguno más llevan aqui con el mismo discurso (y acertando) muchos años, al menos desde 2013, y eso es realmente difícil

Yo periódicamente se lo digo, pero estoy logueado en burbuja y metido en este lio gracias a sus charletas

Es de agradecer lo ganado y aprendido, cuando no soy mas k un oportunista con cuatro conceptos claros de inversión... Que no esta mal, pero esto me ha abierto miras seguro

Seguid asi, todos. E intentad no descalificar, todos.


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de quiénes son, pero esas afirmaciones son visionarias. Yo en ese año empezaba a aprender lo que era internet, pero esos autores ya estaban anticipando Bitcoin.
> 
> Edito: es verdad que en los 80 en los EEUU se llegó a prohibir el envío de faxes?



No estoy seguro del envío de todo tipo de fax, pero sí sé que había en los '90 leyes contra el envío de faxes publicitarios.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (28 Dic 2017)

Voy todo birreao

Pero os quiero

Jajajajaojojokojojoj


----------



## tolomeo (28 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Voy todo birreao
> 
> Pero os quiero
> 
> Jajajajaojojokojojoj


----------



## Digamelon (28 Dic 2017)

Vuelve a ir para arriba. Los agoreros del bitcoin no aprenden. Y ya van... ¿cuantas?

[youtube]z76VevBPiQs[/youtube]


----------



## BlueArrow (28 Dic 2017)

Corea del Sur arrastra a la baja todas las criptodivisas tras pronunciamiento del gobierno sobre sus planes de identificar a todos los usuarios de los exchanges que metan o saquen fiat de ellos:

Gov't to require real-name transactions in cryptocurrency trading

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 04:48 ----------

Me pregunto qué van a hacer los bobiernos cuando la gente ya ni quiera ni use fiat...


----------



## Speculo (28 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Me pregunto qué van a hacer los bobiernos cuando la gente ya ni quiera ni use fiat...



Pues ese es uno de los problemas de todo esto. Que los gobiernos harán lo que les parezca mejor a ellos.
Tienen el poder de acabar con todo el criptomundo monetario de un plumazo. Si no lo han hecho ya es sencillamente porque les interesa, por el motivo que sea, no porque no puedan hacerlo.


----------



## Tuttle (28 Dic 2017)

Iota en portada del Technology Review del MIT 

MIT Technology Review |


----------



## Arctic (28 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues ese es uno de los problemas de todo esto. Que los gobiernos harán lo que les parezca mejor a ellos.
> Tienen el poder de acabar con todo el criptomundo monetario de un plumazo. Si no lo han hecho ya es sencillamente porque les interesa, por el motivo que sea, no porque no puedan hacerlo.



El que tiene hambre, con pan sueña. 

Disfruta tu envidia!


----------



## Tuttle (28 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues ese es uno de los problemas de todo esto. Que los gobiernos harán lo que les parezca mejor a ellos.
> Tienen el poder de acabar con todo el criptomundo monetario de un plumazo. Si no lo han hecho ya es sencillamente porque les interesa, por el motivo que sea, no porque no puedan hacerlo.



No van a hacerlo por varias razones que se me ocurre:

a) No lo entienden y si entienden algo están demasiado cegados por el poder de la impresora para verlo como una amenaza

b) Sería ir directamente contra los principios fundamentales del liberalismo económico que es el esquema ideológico en el poder.

c) Aunque consiguieran erradicarlo en sus respectivos países otras naciones podrían utilizarlo como arma de guerra económica y fomentar el desarrollo de esta tecnología dejando atrás a aquellos que le cerraron sus puertas.

d) Sería pegarle una patada a un avispero de hackers que tienen el poder de hacerselas pasar muy putas en un mundo totalmente interconectado y que cada día lo va a estar más.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (28 Dic 2017)

Tuttle dijo:


> Iota en portada del Technology Review del MIT
> 
> MIT Technology Review |



Lo he empezado a leer y llegado hasta la cuarta linea donde pone que Iota es una versión de Bitcoin.


----------



## tastas (28 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Una duda sobre Lightning Network. ¿De querer entrar en un canal, se deberá realizar una primera operación que sí forma parte de la cadena de bloques (y, algún día, otra para salir del canal)?



Sí. De hecho no entras, lo abres.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (28 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Por lo tanto, ¿tendría sentido que a la larga, con el BTC usado de forma generalizada, en la cadena de bloques lo que hubiera fueran sobre todo esas operaciones para abrir o cerrar un canal? Siguen pareciendo muchas transacciones incluso si todo fuera por Segwit (leí que así caben 8000 transacciones por bloque), por lo que quizás sería bastante caro abrir esos canales.



Sería probable. Como dice mojón, es muy probable que el uso de la cadena principal de btc tenga un uso bastante diferente que el que se tenía pensado.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Dic 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Por lo tanto, ¿tendría sentido que a la larga, con el BTC usado de forma generalizada, en la cadena de bloques lo que hubiera fueran sobre todo esas operaciones para abrir o cerrar un canal? Siguen pareciendo muchas transacciones incluso si todo fuera por Segwit (leí que así caben 8000 transacciones por bloque), por lo que quizás sería bastante caro abrir esos canales.



Primero una cosa, después las siguientes.

Primero, que se use masivamente el SegWit, que ya es una forma de ahorrar espacio en los bloques.

Después que se use masivamente la LN, que pasar las microtransacciones a una segunda capa también ahorrará espacio en la cadena.

Y por último, una vez todo lo anterior esté funcionando a buena capacidad, y sólamente como última opción (si no surge nada mejor), entonces sí que podemos empezar a plantear el aumento del tamaño máximo de bloque, asumiendo que atentará contra la propia descentralización del sistema.


----------



## tixel (28 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Hay k recordar k mojón, remonster y alguno más llevan aqui con el mismo discurso (y acertando) muchos años, al menos desde 2013, y eso es realmente difícil
> 
> Yo periódicamente se lo digo, pero estoy logueado en burbuja y metido en este lio gracias a sus charletas
> 
> ...



¿¿¿¿Ein???????? Acertar en 2013 que bitcoin se iba a la luna no es acertar, es lo que esperaban todos y cada uno de los que los compraron entonces, entre ellos yo.
Lo mismo en años posteriores. Todos eramos HODLERS.
Eso lo primero, lo segundo es que no han acertado nunca puesto que siempre han apostado a lo mismo y vuelvo al punto 1.
Y lo tercero aun sin tener nada en cuenta lo dicho hasta ahora es que ganacias pasadas no garantizan ganacias futuras.
Lo que han dicho ellos hasta este año era lo mismo que podía haber dicho yo o cualquier bitcoñero. Pero este año ha pasado algo que no es secreto para nadie y el discurso valido hasta hace poco ya no vale o como mínimo provoca una discusión.
Les guste o no la rueda ya ha empezado a girar hacía otro lado, el marketcap lo refleja y corecoin no supo estar a la altura.
Y corecoin no es un nombre despectivo como si lo es bitcoin crash o bcash. Corecoin refleja lo que se ha convertido esa moneda, que en la vida podrá volver a llamarse bitcoin para cualquiera que se haya leido no el whitepaper sino el título.
En esta guerra yo estoy del mismo bando y sigo diciendo lo mismo que en 2013, son ellos los que han cambiado el discurso aunque permanezcan en el mismo vagón defendiendo fees abusivas, centralizaciones en hubs, 2ª capas y ruedas de molino.
Y en este caso, viendo a bitcoin cash y el año que le espera hay que ser muy burro para no entender que este era el camino por el que tenía que haber ido bitcoin desde el 2015 y ahora teniamos que andar en otras discusiones y se da cuenta que lo del debate de la escalabilidad fue una treta para crear un problema donde no lo había y llevar bitcoin a la vía muerta donde está hoy en que es invalido como medio de pago y se ha convertido en un juguete de los bancos.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (28 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Primero una cosa, después las siguientes.
> 
> Primero, que se use masivamente el SegWit, que ya es una forma de ahorrar espacio en los bloques.
> 
> ...



Y las sidechains también pueden echar un cable a la hora de escalar. En concreto, MimbleWimble puede ser clave.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Dic 2017)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Y las sidechains también pueden echar un cable a la hora de escalar. En concreto, MimbleWimble puede ser clave.



Sí. Tienes razón. Se me olvidaron.

Aunque los pegados bidireccionales también van a requerir de transacciones en la capa 0.

A mi MimbleWimble y Hivemind me parecen verdaderas armas de destrucción masiva. Creo que la gente no comprende todavía las implicaciones que pueden tener las sidechains.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Dic 2017)

¿Cómo que no ha dado solución a nada? Bitcoin es la primera organización descentralizada autónoma que ha existido jamás gracias a que su inventor logró solucionar el famoso problema de computación de los generales bizantinos.

Gracias a Bitcoin, ahora la gente ya sabe que un grupo indeterminado de nodos puede alcanzar un consenso a través de un medio inseguro.

Y gracias a eso, nos ha permitido organizarnos en una gigantesca corporación descentralizada que ofrece certidumbre por internet.

¿Te parece poco?

Y nosotros aquí no engañamos a nadie. A lo mejor tu puta madre sí que ha podido engañarte a ti, pero nosotros no.


----------



## tastas (28 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí. Tienes razón. Se me olvidaron.
> 
> Aunque los pegados bidireccionales también van a requerir de transacciones en la capa 0.
> 
> A mi MimbleWimble y Hivemind me parecen verdaderas armas de destrucción masiva. Creo que la gente no comprende todavía las implicaciones que pueden tener las sidechains.



Me temo que esto va muy relacionado.
Twitter

Taptap


----------



## Speculo (28 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> El que tiene hambre, con pan sueña.
> 
> Disfruta tu envidia!



¿Envidia? ¿De qué exactamente?

Creo que bitcoin no está ya prohibido sencillamente porque mucha gente ligada al poder, incluso puede que algún gobierno, se está beneficiando con ello y además no amenaza cosa alguna (o los gobiernos no creen que lo haga).

No veo el motivo por el cual soy un envidioso al decir esto. Aquí muchos piensan lo contrario. Se dice y ya está ¿qué problema hay?

Este último mes me he esforzado seriamente en entender a la gente que defiende bitcoin. He leído sobre la moneda, su evolución, sus posibilidades. Hasta he intercambiado unos pocos euros (muy pocos) por fracciones de bitcoin y luego he jugado con las diferentes billeteras. Me he pasado por aquí y he ido haciendo preguntas que han sido respondidas muy amablemente.

Lamentablemente, yo sigo sin ver una utilidad clara a bitcoin, salvo la meramente especulativa o la de reserva de capital para aquellos que entraron cuando nadie hablaba de esto. Además, no tengo muy claro que el sistema que sostiene a bitcoin sea fiable. Si, la privacidad es evidente y la seguridad también, pero creo que se confía excesivamente en ciertos elementos de ese sistema que únicamente están el él por dinero (del Fiat, el que se puede gastar). De momento, las divergencias entre los diversos componentes de este sistema son, a mi juicio, excesivas y hacen a bitcoin inestable y poco fiable.

Pero esta es sólo mi opinión actual, que puede cambiar en un futuro y no tendré problema en decirlo.


----------



## tixel (28 Dic 2017)

Me queda clarisimo que el mojon este o está a sueldo de blockstream o tiene algún tipo de interés inconfesable.
No es normal lo suyo. Canta demasiado. Ahora es el nimble wimble como podían ser las sidechains, la ln ocualquier otro humo.
Lo único cierto es que ni siquiera eso funciona como no lo haga la blockchain subyacente que es el caso de corecoin aka btc. Si eso no escala lo suficiente el resto tampoco.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 15:33 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> ¿Envidia? ¿De qué exactamente?
> 
> Creo que bitcoin no está ya prohibido sencillamente porque mucha gente ligada al poder, incluso puede que algún gobierno, se está beneficiando con ello y además no amenaza cosa alguna (o los gobiernos no creen que lo haga).
> 
> ...



Todo eso es cierto porque solo te fijas en corecoin como si eso fuese bitcoin. Si te fijases en bitcoin cash y otras alts pensarías de otra manera.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 15:38 ----------

Mirar esto. Sale mucho más barato mover oro físico que corecoins.
Bullion delivery Worldwide :: Suissegold.Com| Buy Gold, Silver Coins And Bars
15$ por mover 10.000.


----------



## BlueArrow (28 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Me queda clarisimo que el mojon este o está a sueldo de blockstream o tiene algún tipo de interés inconfesable.
> No es normal lo suyo. Canta demasiado. Ahora es el nimble wimble como podían ser las sidechains, la ln ocualquier otro humo.
> Lo único cierto es que ni siquiera eso funciona como no lo haga la blockchain subyacente que es el caso de corecoin aka btc. Si eso no escala lo suficiente el resto tampoco.
> 
> ...



A mí lo que me queda clarísimo es que tú eres un payaso que gasta en este foro la mayor parte del día despotricando en vano, porque la gente no te echa cuenta y percibe que tus ideas están equivocadas. Se nota en los thanks.

O te guía la envidia y el rencor, o algún problema mental que se ha apoderado de ti hasta el punto de convertirte en el gilipollas que estás demostrando ser.

Sabemos que minaste Bitcoin hace tiempo y seguramente, dada tu actitud actual, por tu cortoplacismo y tu nidosdedosdefrentismo los vendiste todos bien baratos.

¿Qué te pasa? ¿Que te fastidia que otros no hayan sido tan tarugos como tú?

*JO-DE-TE*


----------



## Claudius (28 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Envidia? ¿De qué exactamente?
> 
> Creo que bitcoin no está ya prohibido sencillamente porque mucha gente ligada al poder, incluso puede que algún gobierno, se está beneficiando con ello y además no amenaza cosa alguna (o los gobiernos no creen que lo haga).
> 
> ...



Si conoces una tecnología, que te permite mover valor del punto A al punto B en el mundo en 30 min. dónde la parte A del mundo (llamemosla Venezuela) y la parte B del mundo, (llamemosla Australia) con solo nombrar el 'nombre de la bestia' *sea reconocida por ambas partes*, y puedan estar dispuestos a cambiártela por bienes o servicios.

Por favor, dímela que me pones en la necesidad imperiosa de tener que invertir en ella.
8:


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Me temo que esto va muy relacionado.
> Twitter
> 
> Taptap




De que se supone que es ese hash ?


----------



## tastas (28 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> De que se supone que es ese hash ?



No lo sabemos, por eso el hash. Debería exponer razones por las cuales el btc subirá de precio.
Supongo que sí btc sube, lopp enseñará lo que hace referencia el hash y podrá decir "yo ya lo predije".

Taptap


----------



## Speculo (28 Dic 2017)

No sé si te he entendido bien, pero yo para hacer eso utilizo la transferencia de dinero. 
A cambio me dan a mi productos y servicios. 
Igual me equivoco, pero en pocos sitios me dan productos y servicios a cambio de bitcoins. 

¿Qué me aporta a mi bitcoin exactamente, que me da igual que el dinero lo emita quien sea, siempre y cuando lo pueda intercambiar por cosas? 



Claudius dijo:


> Si conoces una tecnología, que te permite mover valor del punto A al punto B en el mundo en 30 min. dónde la parte A del mundo (llamemosla Venezuela) y la parte B del mundo, (llamemosla Australia) con solo nombrar el 'nombre de la bestia' *sea reconocida por ambas partes*, y puedan estar dispuestos a cambiártela por bienes o servicios.
> 
> Por favor, dímela que me pones en la necesidad imperiosa de tener que invertir en ella.
> 8:


----------



## barborico (28 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Qué me aporta a mi bitcoin exactamente, que *me da igual que el dinero lo emita quien sea*, siempre y cuando lo pueda intercambiar por cosas?



Entonces a ti nada.

A mi no me da igual quien o como o en que cantidades se emita el dinero.

Es una de los dos conceptos más importantes del capitalismo junto con la propiedad privada.

El dinero no debería de tener dueño, bitcoin no lo tiene.

El propietario del dinero estatal siempre es un banco central/gobierno, no la persona que lo porta.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (28 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Visto en *Reddit*, del libro *Sovereign Individual: Mastering the Transition to the Information Age (1999-08-26)* de *James Dale Davidson* y *William Rees-Mogg*.
> 
> Acojonante, me lo voy a leer a ver qué más cuenta...
> 
> ...



Conocia este libro. Demuestra que Bitcoin no es algo que haya aparecido de la nada. Es algo que se llevaba intentando realizar desde hace decadas, de hecho desde que existe la criptografia.

Para que un verdadero competidor al Bitcoin existiese, se necesitaria un set de tecnologia totalmente nuevo que resolviera el problema de los generales byzantinos de una forma totalmente distinta, solventando los puntos negativos del Bitcoin. Una iteracion completamente nueva que deje desfasado al Bitcoin *no existe* ni preveo que vaya a existir en mucho tiempo. El nivel de scams intentando vender "el nuevo Bitcoin" es descomunal. El ultimo es Hashgraph que es de codigo cerrado encima. Y no, *ninguno de los forks ofrece o soluciona nada relevante*. No hay sustancia real en ninguna de las altcoins. Hay proyectos interesantes, pero nada que justificase vender todos tus bitcoins para meterte en X alt. Cuidado pues.


----------



## tixel (28 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que sucede es bien sencillo de entender con un ejemplo, si tenemos dos tarjetas de red y tenemos una más rápida utilizamos la más rápida... Nos da igual si la ha fabricado nuestro padre o somos accionistas de quien ha creado la tarjeta de red más lenta... Como los que tienen bitcoins tienen sus intereses ahí apalancados no pueden reconocer jamás que haya tecnologías más adecuadas o que la suya se ha convertido en una jaula de grillos insostenible... Un tipo coherente diría: "mira, esto es una mierda, un café cuesta 30 pavos y tengo que leer el periódico dos horas para que la camarera cobre"... :-D... "Ni moneda mundial ni leches"... En cambio, como hay ahí dinero metido, intereses no pueden opinar libremente... Y se inventan lo que haga falta, que si shitchains, que si LN, que si todos nos unimos... :-D... No, no... no...
> 
> Yo, que soy un tipo imparcial soy el único que puede hablar abiertamente y sin tapujos, yo no engaño a nadie, digo: "esto no es una moneda mundial de nada ni puede serlo"... Soy de los pocos junto a tixel y Nico que decimos la verdad... No inviertas en bitcoin a 15.000 ni siquiera para especular y mucho menos como holder despreocupado.



Es que ni siquiera es eso. Yo tengo ya una cantidad de pelas muy muy considerable, pero que tiene que ver eso con atarme a btc. Puedo cambiarlas a bch, eth,dash, eos , dark o otros cientos más.
Esa postura recalcitrante es otra cosa y solo seria explicable con que esten a sueldo de blockstream o es que son idiotas que aún es más posible y encaja mejor con la navaja de ockam.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 16:57 ----------




tastas dijo:


> No lo sabemos, por eso el hash. Debería exponer razones por las cuales el btc subirá de precio.
> Supongo que sí btc sube, lopp enseñará lo que hace referencia el hash y podrá decir "yo ya lo predije".
> 
> Taptap



Pues los 50 millones de tether que acaban de "imprimir"

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 16:59 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> No sé si te he entendido bien, pero yo para hacer eso utilizo la transferencia de dinero.
> A cambio me dan a mi productos y servicios.
> Igual me equivoco, pero en pocos sitios me dan productos y servicios a cambio de bitcoins.
> 
> ¿Qué me aporta a mi bitcoin exactamente, que me da igual que el dinero lo emita quien sea, siempre y cuando lo pueda intercambiar por cosas?



Insisto hablas de corecoin. Todo eso va a cambiar muy pronto, en bitcoin cash cada día salen más sitios aceptandolo. Es lo que era bitcoin hace unos años, en que cada vez más sitios lo aceptaban hasta que la adopción se rompió bajo la dictadura de blockstream.


----------



## Speculo (28 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Insisto hablas de corecoin. Todo eso va a cambiar muy pronto, en bitcoin cash cada día salen más sitios aceptandolo. Es lo que era bitcoin hace unos años, en que cada vez más sitios lo aceptaban hasta que la adopción se rompió bajo la dictadura de blockstream.



No veo qué va a cambiar bitcoin cash que no haya cambiado ya el bitcoin original. 
Lo único que yo veo, de momento, es que no funciona ninguna de las monedas que existen. Me refiero al concepto y a su uso porque como producto especulativo para ganar mucho dinero parece ser que es cojonudo.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 20:16 ----------




barborico dijo:


> El propietario del dinero estatal siempre es un banco central/gobierno, no la persona que lo porta.



Evidentemente. Es el Estado el que responde por ese dinero. Y prefiero fiarme de un Estado que de un grupo de personas (por decir algo) anónimas de las que desconozco su motivación, su identidad, su todo...


----------



## tixel (28 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> A mí lo que me queda clarísimo es que tú eres un payaso que gasta en este foro la mayor parte del día despotricando en vano, porque la gente no te echa cuenta y percibe que tus ideas están equivocadas. Se nota en los thanks.
> 
> O te guía la envidia y el rencor, o algún problema mental que se ha apoderado de ti hasta el punto de convertirte en el gilipollas que estás demostrando ser.
> 
> ...



¿Y todo eso lo sacas de que apoyo bitcoin cash?

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 20:34 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> No sé si te he entendido bien, pero yo para hacer eso utilizo la transferencia de dinero.
> A cambio me dan a mi productos y servicios.
> Igual me equivoco, pero en pocos sitios me dan productos y servicios a cambio de bitcoins.
> 
> ¿Qué me aporta a mi bitcoin exactamente, que me da igual que el dinero lo emita quien sea, siempre y cuando lo pueda intercambiar por cosas?



Si hay que explicarte esto es que no te has enterado de que va esta fiesta. Mejor que sigas en la felicidad de tus tarjetas de crédito y tus transferencias bancarias.
¡Ah!, se m olvidaba, también tienes paypal, halcash y otros.


----------



## Plutarko (28 Dic 2017)

como es posible que coinbase meta cada vez mas diferencia de precio de compra/venta, ahora estan en el 10% de diferencia un litecoin que cotiza a 200€ se compra a 220€ menuda estafa.


----------



## Claudius (28 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> No sé si te he entendido bien, pero yo para hacer eso utilizo la transferencia de dinero.



Si transfieres dinero de Venezuela a Australia, con suerte te tarda 7-10 días, ya sabes los Sábados y Domingos, no se trabaja, ¿ni siquiera los ordenadoras de la red bancaria swift..? 




Speculo dijo:


> A cambio me dan a mi productos y servicios.
> Igual me equivoco, pero en *pocos sitios me dan productos y servicios a cambio de bitcoins. *
> 
> ¿Qué me aporta a mi bitcoin exactamente, que me da igual que el dinero lo emita quien sea, siempre y cuando lo pueda intercambiar por cosas?



Qué el gas no se huela, ni se vea, no quiere decir que no esté ahí.

Si tu desconoces eso no quiere decir que no exista.
Se pueden adquirir casi cualquier bien o servicio en cryptomonedas, hoy en día.
En cualquier sitio evidentemente no, falta crypto-alfabetización digital y el reclamo de bitcoin = harcerse rico en un periquete es buen marketing, para iniciar ese proceso.


----------



## Venganza. (28 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Es que ni siquiera es eso. Yo tengo ya una cantidad de pelas muy muy considerable, pero que tiene que ver eso con atarme a btc.



si tuvieras una cantidad de pelas muy muy considerabe no te pasarias horas delante del pc escribiendo tonterias sobre una tecnologia q ni siquera eres capaz de entender.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Evidentemente. Es el Estado el que responde por ese dinero. Y prefiero fiarme de un Estado que de un grupo de personas (por decir algo) anónimas de las que desconozco su motivación, su identidad, su todo...



¿Y quién responde en internet? ¿Qué Estado controla internet? ¿Bajo qué jurisdicción operaba, por ejemplo, Cryptolocker? ¿De quién "te fías" cuando tienes que pagar a alguien que se encuentra en el otro lado del mundo y mediante un canal inseguro, como es internet?

Internet no es un Estado y no puede estar controlado por uno. Si quieres utilizar un dinero óptimo para internet, tienes que emplear uno que se rija por las mismas normas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Dic 2017)

Parece que el BCD ya se está comprando y vendiendo en algunos Exchanges:

Bitcoin Diamond (BCD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Si alguien sabe qué wallet hay que usar para conseguir los BCD que lo diga, que yo bajé varias hace poco y no hubo manera de importar las claves privadas.


----------



## H. Roark (28 Dic 2017)

He creado un hilo para encontrar países de la UE en los que tributar a tipos bajos o inexistentes por BTC para legalizar las ganancias de los bitcoineros: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-fiscalidad-mas-favorable.html#post20998928


----------



## hydra69 (28 Dic 2017)

flameado de moe


----------



## sirpask (28 Dic 2017)

todos a bielorusia!!!


----------



## djun (28 Dic 2017)

H. Roark dijo:


> He creado un hilo para encontrar países de la UE en los que tributar a tipos bajos o inexistentes por BTC para legalizar las ganancias de los bitcoineros: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-fiscalidad-mas-favorable.html#post20998928



El enlace para que funcione es éste: 
Bitcoineros: países europeos con la fiscalidad más favorable


----------



## tixel (29 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> El enlace para que funcione es éste:
> Bitcoineros: países europeos con la fiscalidad más favorable



Muy buena iniciativa y gracias, pero creo que no va a ser nada fácil e incluso aunque la consiguieses los de hacienda se la iban a pasar por el forro porque conque estes aquí medio año ya te tienen jodido y miran más cosas que eso.
El tema es montarselo como se lo montan los ricos, que para eso lo somos ¿no? algún tipo de chanchullo offshore en un paraiso fiscal. 
La pareja de mi hermana es escocés y tiene negocios en las Islas Virgenes Britanicas y le dije a mi hermana que le preguntase que seguro que es un pirata como todos los de esa isla y si tiene negocios allí, blanco y en botella, aunque creo que el se dedica al turismo.
Si me entero de algo os cuento.
Otras opciones deben ser en Asia y Oriente Proximo, Singapur, Qatar y estos paises que no le deben hacer nada de ascos a todo esto. 
Pero, vamos, que ni puta.


----------



## remonster (29 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Muy bien, voy a seguir actuando como abogado del diablo.
> 
> Supongamos que introducimos ese parámetro que tú dices y lo ponemos en, supongamos, un threshold de 3 bloques de cuarentena. Voy a empezar a ponerte ejemplos de problemas con consecuencias que pueden derivar en catástrofes.
> 
> ...



Te respondo.

1. Son sólo preguntas, no objeciones.

2. No es nada nuevo. Cuando los mineros empiezan a minar sobre un nuevo bloque nada garantiza que no se convierta en huérfano. Ellos deben determinar si se arriesgan a minar sobre él. 

3. Inundando la red de nodos venenosos se pueden hacer cosas peores con el protocolo actual. Un minero puede ralentizar la propagación de los bloques adversos y acelerar la de los suyos. De forma efectiva esto ya lo hacen, de otra manera, con un backbone de comunicación rápida que conecta los grandes mineros y pone en desventaja a los demás mineros pequeños.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 07:56 ----------




keinur dijo:


> ViaBTC actualiza su servicio de pago para priorizar transacciones en los bloques que mine. Seguiran dando gratis 100 transacciones cada hora.
> *
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Buen ejemplo de porqué hay que rechazar bloques con un Cierto % elevado de txs desconocidas. Si esto se generaliza la única manera de meter txs en los bloques será a través de servicios privados de pago. Genial...

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 08:06 ----------




zz00zz dijo:


> Pues si tienes una saca comprada cuando la ico entonces te has ganado una buena pasta, me alegro, no la toques vas a recibir mas que satisfacciones.
> 
> No se sabe cuando estará los safecoin, pero no creo que sea mas lejos que Marzo_Abril, esto es tan solo una apreciación mia no vinculante. ya hemos hecho pruebas con billetera funcionando mas que bien y totalmente anónima.
> 
> ...



Dónde está el paper que prometió Irvine resolviendo el problema de los generales Byzantinos?

Al principio se podía achacar a ignorancia, lo que vemos ahora ya es estafa en toda regla. No tenéis una puta moneda funcional. Todos los plazos anunciados se van pulverizando con años de retraso. Hay que ser retrasados para meter pasta ahí.


----------



## sirpask (29 Dic 2017)




----------



## remonster (29 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Ein???????? Acertar en 2013 que bitcoin se iba a la luna no es acertar, es lo que esperaban todos y cada uno de los que los compraron entonces, entre ellos yo.



Momentos impagables del foro. Mensaje thankeado por Nico, alias "espero a $95 para meterme"


----------



## tastas (29 Dic 2017)

Joder, nivelazo. Lo esperaban todos dice. La prensa era igual que ahora o peor. Burbuja, Silk Road y especulación.


----------



## Speculo (29 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si hay que explicarte esto es que no te has enterado de que va esta fiesta. Mejor que sigas en la felicidad de tus tarjetas de crédito y tus transferencias bancarias.
> ¡Ah!, se m olvidaba, también tienes paypal, halcash y otros.



No, hombre, a mi no me tienes que explicar una porra. Me he enterado perfectamente de qué va la fiesta. Sobre todo me he enterado de qué va *TU* fiesta.
Y si, yo y cientos de millones de personas más vivimos felices con el sistema actual que, qué quieres que te diga, de momento es el que funciona. 



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y quién responde en internet? ¿Qué Estado controla internet? ¿Bajo qué jurisdicción operaba, por ejemplo, Cryptolocker? ¿De quién "te fías" cuando tienes que pagar a alguien que se encuentra en el otro lado del mundo y mediante un canal inseguro, como es internet?
> 
> Internet no es un Estado y no puede estar controlado por uno. Si quieres utilizar un dinero óptimo para internet, tienes que emplear uno que se rija por las mismas normas.



Eso está muy bien y estoy de acuerdo, ¿pero sabes lo que sucede? que el verdadero escollo que existe en la actualidad en internet y en las transacciones globalizadas es la confianza que ha de crearse entre el emisor y el receptor. Ya puede ser una transacción todo lo segura que quieras, que si al final el proveedor no te manda la mercancía te vas a quedar sin tu dinero hayas usado bitcoin o hayas pagado con VISA. Y para esto, que yo sepa, no se ha inventado solución alguna.

Y sobre bitcoin, bueno, resulta que se confía en un producto descentralizado, al margen de los estafadores y malvados estados, y curiosamente se opera con él sobre una red controlada por estos y altamente centralizada, eso si, dependiendo de donde se establezca la comunicación, esta estará controlada o no, o no se sabe. Y de momento, el precio de ese producto se establece en dinero igualmente controlado por los estados. Estarás algo en consonancia conmigo cuando me atrevo a decir que el sistema que se está vendiendo como la panacea no es sinónimo de coherencia precisamente.

Al final, y mientras no se me demuestre lo contrario con hechos, y no se está demostrando, la red de servicios tradicional, controlada por los estados y por las compañías privadas, son las únicas que garantizan que una transacción monetaria se va a efectuar con un máximo de probabilidad de éxito, incluso en casos de estafa manifiesta. 

Desde la ignorancia formulo una pregunta muy simple ¿Algún canal de pago con bitcoin, o bitcoin mismo, ofrece algún tipo de protección de pagos frente a un proveedor cuya intención es la estafa? ¿Qué sucede si alguien te roba tus bitcoins en este tipo de transacciones comerciales?


----------



## pepeluilli (29 Dic 2017)

Preguntilla de noob.

Ya que tengo que mover mi miserable saldo de btc de un wallet a otro para reclamar los shitforks, estaba pensando en pasarlo a una dirección segwit.

Mi intención es hacer la operación con electrum, que entiendo que es compatible con segwit.

¿cual sería el procedimiento concreto?

1.- Crear wallet segwit llamado B en electrum 
2.- pasar el saldo del wallet A (el wallet normal que tiene btc) al wallet B
3.- Una vez confirmada la transacción, exportar las claves privadas del wallet A para poder reclamar los shitforks mediante los wallets compatibles.

¿sería este el procedimiento correcto? ¿algo que tener en cuenta?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

Ripple disparada
ya supera de largo en capitalización a Ethereum, si contamos todas las monedas totales, no solo las que están en circulación (168 K a 71 K). Pero es que entre las que están en circulación, está a punto de superar a Ether, ya campitaliza 65 K.

Bitcoin está ya relativamente cerca (245 K).

mi apuesta es que en 2018 la va a pasar de largo y entonces empezará a salir en las noticias. ¿Qúe es Ripple? ¿por qué es el blockchain de los bancos? 

es la crypto del sistema, el caballito blanco

yo lo veo claro y llevo dentro desde Junio
en 2020 pensaré a ver que hago, de momento, mirar

si os parece que esto no debe postearse aquí, porque es exclusivamente Bitcoin, pues me lo decís varios y no volveré a postear nada sobre este tema, pero me parece relevante

mi intención no es entrar en polémicas ni discusiones, únicamente doy una opinión


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso está muy bien y estoy de acuerdo, ¿pero sabes lo que sucede? que el verdadero escollo que existe en la actualidad en internet y en las transacciones globalizadas es la confianza que ha de crearse entre el emisor y el receptor. Ya puede ser una transacción todo lo segura que quieras, que si al final el proveedor no te manda la mercancía te vas a quedar sin tu dinero hayas usado bitcoin o hayas pagado con VISA. Y para esto, que yo sepa, no se ha inventado solución alguna.



Sí, sí, es un escollo que te cagas, tanto que las ventas online no dejan de crecer año tras año en detrimento de las presenciales, Amazon está arrasando tanto que cantidades enormes de tiendas están cerrando en muchos países y las empresas de mensajería no dan abasto con el alto volúmen de trabajo que les generan los envíos de compras a través de Internec.

Ahh, pero claro, eso tú no lo sabes, porque seguramente eres de los que se están quedando anticuados y no prestan atención a la realidad.


----------



## barborico (29 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia formulo una pregunta muy simple ¿Algún canal de pago con bitcoin, o bitcoin mismo, ofrece algún tipo de protección de pagos frente a un proveedor cuya intención es la estafa? ¿Qué sucede si alguien te roba tus bitcoins en este tipo de transacciones comerciales?



No, de hecho es precisamente una de sus virtudes, la irreversibilidad de las transacciones anotadas en la cadena de bloques.

La parte matemática, exacta, predecible, transparente, confiable del protocolo es el código y la tecnología (la parte no-humana, la misma que no promete ninguna revalorización).

La parte caótica, impredecible, difusa es el ser humano (volatilidad del precio y la elección de los fines a los que es destinado, entre otros).


----------



## Claudius (29 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> todos a bielorusia!!!



Si, para que te hagan un hostel, como al directivo de exmo (exchange) en ukrania.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 11:58 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia formulo una pregunta muy simple ¿Algún canal de pago con bitcoin, o bitcoin mismo, ofrece algún tipo de protección de pagos frente a un proveedor cuya intención es la estafa? ¿Qué sucede si alguien te roba tus bitcoins en este tipo de transacciones comerciales?



En bitcoin no, pero existen otras opciones que será factible, a su debido momento, así como te da un seguro PayPal. Pero ya no es bitcoin.


----------



## sirpask (29 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si, para que te hagan un hostel, como al directivo de exmo (exchange) en ukrania.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 11:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Joer... que película de tarantino...


----------



## tastas (29 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> es la crypto del sistema, el caballito blanco
> 
> 
> 
> si os parece que esto no debe postearse aquí, porque es exclusivamente Bitcoin, pues me lo decís varios y no volveré a postear nada sobre este tema, pero me parece relevante



No, no es el sitio. De hecho tengo serias dudas sobre que sea una criptomoneda. He ido a wikipedia a ver qué opinaban, y allí no aparece la palabra criptomoneda en ningún sitio. Y si los creadores de Ripple están de acuerdo en cosas como esta:
"Llevado al extremo, la red Ripple es un servicio de red social distribuido basado en el honor y en la confianza entre las personas existentes en las redes sociales del mundo real."
Creo que hago bien en no tocar Ripple ni con un palo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (29 Dic 2017)

pues yo estoy por cambiar los cash por ripple....aunque no sea una crypto


----------



## tixel (29 Dic 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Joder, nivelazo. Lo esperaban todos dice. La prensa era igual que ahora o peor. Burbuja, Silk Road y especulación.



Que va en el 2013 nadie esperaba que aquello fuera to the moon. Ya sabía que eras idiota, pero desconocía a que nivel, ya lo has confirmado.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 12:26 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> No, hombre, a mi no me tienes que explicar una porra. Me he enterado perfectamente de qué va la fiesta. Sobre todo me he enterado de qué va *TU* fiesta.
> Y si, yo y cientos de millones de personas más vivimos felices con el sistema actual que, qué quieres que te diga, de momento es el que funciona.
> 
> 
> ...



Tu si que eres lo que estos llaman troll. Si estás tan contento de como está todo y de como funciona que coño pintas en este hilo. Ya te lo dije, tienes paypal

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 12:29 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Normal que suba, si permite pagar barras de pan, no como bitcoin.



Por esa regla de 3 subirían muchas otras. Sinceramente creo que es lo que va a pasar mientras el corecoin se va a los infiernos.
Porra de cuando perderá el número 1:
-Antes del verano
-Después del verano
-En el 2018
Yo diría la 1.


----------



## Skull & Bones (29 Dic 2017)

en kraken no dejan hacer depositos de bcash con tier level 2..... pero que mierda es esta?

donde puedo cambiar cash por ripples??


----------



## tixel (29 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> en kraken no dejan hacer depositos de bcash con tier level 2..... pero que mierda es esta?
> 
> donde puedo cambiar cash por ripples??



Si, que mierda es esa de bcash. Pense que te ibas guiando pero ya vuelves a las andadas. Rectitud, macho.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 12:37 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> pues yo estoy por cambiar los cash por ripple....aunque no sea una crypto



No hagas burradas. La única moneda soportada por coinbase y bitpay con bajas comisiones es bitcoin cash y la superballena sigue acumulando. Ripple es como corecoin una cosa de la que quieres estar alejado del asco que dá por mucho que suba. Yo xrp ni la miro.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque tixel está en tu lista de ignorados.

segundo tío de Burbuja desde 2013 al que baneo

no es nada personal, pero insultas demasiado, y altera mi buen ánimo
que te vaya bien


----------



## tixel (29 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Este mensaje esta oculto porque tixel está en tu lista de ignorados.
> 
> segundo tío de Burbuja desde 2013 al que baneo
> 
> ...



Pues si que eres delicado como la mierda de pajarito. Lo que me insultan a mí, e insultos de los que a mi ni se me ocurre usar como hijo de puta no cuentan.
Que te den.
Aparte de ser un engreido que se cree que si me metes o no me metes en el ignore o cuantos has metido desde el 2013 le importase a alguien.
¿Por qué cual es el motivo de tú anuncio?
La mayoría en este hilo no me llega ni al forro de los cojones.


----------



## Skull & Bones (29 Dic 2017)

joder tixel, vas haciendo amigos por donde vas.... jejejej


----------



## Claudius (29 Dic 2017)

Lo que faltaba ya..
 )

Bitcoin Flash: The Child of Bitcoin and Dash - Coin News Asia


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Te respondo.
> 
> 1. Son sólo preguntas, no objeciones.



Sí, pero es para que veas que se añade arbitrariedad e incertidumbre al sistema.



remonster dijo:


> 2. No es nada nuevo. Cuando los mineros empiezan a minar sobre un nuevo bloque nada garantiza que no se convierta en huérfano. Ellos deben determinar si se arriesgan a minar sobre él.



Cuando un nuevo bloque le llega a un minero, lo verifica y, si es correcto, la opción más sensata económicamente es ponerse a minar inmediatamente sobre él un nuevo bloque independientemente de la situación en la que esté la mempool.

Eso es certidumbre porque, como ya he dicho, ese bloque llegará en cuestión de milisegundos al resto de nodos de la red y será la garantía de que todos se encuentran en sicronía con la situación.

Pero la mempool no se encuentra en sincronía entre todos los nodos y por eso da mucha certidumbre el saber que los mecanismos de mercado que mantienen el delicado equilibrio de Bitcoin actúan en los mineros sobre información con alta certidumbre (un nuevo bloque minado), y no sobre información vulnerable como es la mempool.



remonster dijo:


> 3. Inundando la red de nodos venenosos se pueden hacer cosas peores con el protocolo actual. Un minero puede ralentizar la propagación de los bloques adversos y acelerar la de los suyos. De forma efectiva esto ya lo hacen, de otra manera, con un backbone de comunicación rápida que conecta los grandes mineros y pone en desventaja a los demás mineros pequeños.



Mmmmhhh vale, en esto sí que te doy la razón y es la explicación clara de por qué existe ese backbone y de por qué gente como Luke impulsa medidas tan drásticas comonla reducción del tamaño de bloque. Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Pero lo que dices es un problema derivado de la centralización del minado, no de la existencia de un mercado de comisiones o de que los mineros puedan abusar de un hipotético vector de ataque como pueda ser el sustituir transacciones legítimas de los usuarios por falsas generadas por ellos.

Son cosas diferentes.



remonster dijo:


> Buen ejemplo de porqué hay que rechazar bloques con un Cierto % elevado de txs desconocidas. Si esto se generaliza la única manera de meter txs en los bloques será a través de servicios privados de pago. Genial...



Repito, esto no es un problema de transacciones desconocidas, sino un problema de centralización del minado. Un minero mayoritario podría minar bloques vacíos, sin ni siquiera incluir transacciones falsas en él, y seguir extorsionando con ello al total de la red.

El problema es la centralización del minado porque el resto de factores están bien balanceados con el sistema de recompensas/penalizaciones del libre mercado.

Meter el tema de la mempool sigue siendo desacertado. Pensadlo bien. No se puede desautorizar algo tan importante para la coordinación y tan caro de producir, como es un bloque, con información fácilmente manipulable, como es la mempool.



remonster dijo:


> Dónde está el paper que prometió Irvine resolviendo el problema de los generales Byzantinos?
> 
> Al principio se podía achacar a ignorancia, lo que vemos ahora ya es estafa en toda regla. No tenéis una puta moneda funcional. Todos los plazos anunciados se van pulverizando con años de retraso. Hay que ser retrasados para meter pasta ahí.



Cosas como Maidsafe, Ripple, Bcrash, etc. Demuestra que la gente, generalmente, no actúa de forma racional cuando se acerca a las criptomonedas.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 13:48 ----------




Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Ripple disparada
> ya supera de largo en capitalización a Ethereum, si contamos todas las monedas totales, no solo las que están en circulación (168 K a 71 K). Pero es que entre las que están en circulación, está a punto de superar a Ether, ya campitaliza 65 K.
> 
> Bitcoin está ya relativamente cerca (245 K).
> ...



Deja de pumpear es este hilo a shitcoins que ya ni siquiera se pueden llamar shitcoins, puesto que son emisiones de tokens centralizadas.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> en kraken no dejan hacer depositos de bcash con tier level 2..... pero que mierda es esta?
> 
> donde puedo cambiar cash por ripples??




Luego te quejarás de que te llamen la atencion por postear ese tipo de preguntas en un hilo cuya tematica nada tiene que ver con lo preguntas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Dic 2017)

Speculo dijo:


> Y si, yo y cientos de millones de personas más vivimos felices con el sistema actual que, qué quieres que te diga, de momento es el que funciona.



El sistema actual funciona...hasta que deja de hacerlo. ¿Tienes suficiente certidumbre como para saber que no va a hundirse próximamente y sigues utilizándolo tranquilamente? Perfecto. Bien por ti. Yo cada vez lo uso menos porque cada vez tengo menos certidumbre de que pueda seguir funcionando como hasta ahora. Cuestión de perspectiva.




Speculo dijo:


> Eso está muy bien y estoy de acuerdo, ¿pero sabes lo que sucede? que el verdadero escollo que existe en la actualidad en internet y en las transacciones globalizadas es la confianza que ha de crearse entre el emisor y el receptor.



Para que exista cualquier tipo de comercio, siempre es necesario que se establezca algp de confianza entre las partes. Pero gracias a Bitcoin, esa confianza necesaria puede reducirse al máximo. ¿No me crees? Léete esto y verás:

Yes, Bitcoin Can Do Smart Contracts and Particl Demonstrates How

Con Bitcoin puedes formalizar un tipo de contrato en el que ambas partes se ven forzadas a actuar de forma honrada de manera que puedes realizar una operación comercial a distancia, sin tener que confiar en el otro e, incluso, con aplazamiento en el pago, bajo la amenaza de "Destrucción Mutua Asegurada"

Si sigues sin creértelo, pregúntale al forero Tolomeo, que él y yo realizamos una transacción de ese tipo cuando él me vendió horo. Y ni siquiera tengo idea de dónde vive él ni qué cara tiene.



Speculo dijo:


> Ya puede ser una transacción todo lo segura que quieras, que si al final el proveedor no te manda la mercancía te vas a quedar sin tu dinero hayas usado bitcoin o hayas pagado con VISA. Y para esto, que yo sepa, no se ha inventado solución alguna.



Sí que hay solución. Cuando vuelva de mi viaje te enseñaré a programar una transacción "MAD" (Mutual Assurance Destruction) con Bitcoin. Con tolomeo la hice mediante una billetera llamada Armory, que es una billetera "pesada", pero he encontrado otra billetera ligera que puede hacerlo. Es esta:

Bitcoin Wallet by Coinb.in




Speculo dijo:


> Y sobre bitcoin, bueno, resulta que se confía en un producto descentralizado, al margen de los estafadores y malvados estados, y curiosamente se opera con él sobre una red controlada por estos y altamente centralizada, eso si, dependiendo de donde se establezca la comunicación, esta estará controlada o no, o no se sabe. Y de momento, el precio de ese producto se establece en dinero igualmente controlado por los estados. Estarás algo en consonancia conmigo cuando me atrevo a decir que el sistema que se está vendiendo como la panacea no es sinónimo de coherencia precisamente.



Precísamente esa es la principal fuerza que tiene Bitcoin, que puede funcionar a través de una red insegura (Internet) y que no requiere de depositar confianza en terceros.



Speculo dijo:


> Al final, y mientras no se me demuestre lo contrario con hechos, y no se está demostrando, la red de servicios tradicional, controlada por los estados y por las compañías privadas, son las únicas que garantizan que una transacción monetaria se va a efectuar con un máximo de probabilidad de éxito, incluso en casos de estafa manifiesta.



Eso es simple y llanamente, mentira. Se reportan diariamente multitud de reversiones de pago en sistemas tradcionales, como Paypal o las transacciones bancarias, así como robos de identidad, clonados de tarjetas, etc.

¿Cuántas reversiones de pagos o fraudes de doble gasto han existido en Bitcoin en 9 años de funcionamiento? Ninguno.



Speculo dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia formulo una pregunta muy simple ¿Algún canal de pago con bitcoin, o bitcoin mismo, ofrece algún tipo de protección de pagos frente a un proveedor cuya intención es la estafa?



Sí. Hay dos tipos de protección. El más conocido es el llamado "escrow" en el que los dos participantes en la transacción comercial acuden a un tercero neutral y de confianza que actúe a modo de árbitro en el caso de que algunas de las partes actúen de mala fe.

Y el segundo tipo es el que te he explicado antes y que no requiere de depositar confianza en un tercero: a través de la construcción de una transacción de Bitcoin que garantice una "Destrucción Mutua Asegurada" si alguna de las partes actuase de mala fe.



Speculo dijo:


> ¿Qué sucede si alguien te roba tus bitcoins en este tipo de transacciones comerciales?



En ambos tipos de transacciones, si se han realizado correctamente, no se pueden robar los bitcoins.

En el primer tipo, mediante escrow, existe la posibilidad de que te hayan engañado y que el árbitro actúe en connivencia con la otra parte para estafarte. Por eso es importante que el árbitro sea realmente imparcial.

En el segundo tipo, la transacción MAD, si está bien hecha, fuerza a ambas partes a actuar con diligencia y honestidad porque, de lo contrario, ambos perdéis la pasta. Ahí no se pueden robar los bitcoins porque, o la transacción funciona conforme a los términos acordados y, al final, ambas partes recuperan los bitcoins que pusieron en depósito...o ambos los pierden.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con Bitcoin puedes formalizar un tipo de contrato en el que ambas partes se ven forzadas a actuar de forma honrada de manera que puedes realizar una operación comercial a distancia, sin tener que confiar en el otro e, incluso, con aplazamiento en el pago, bajo la amenaza de "Destrucción Mutua Asegurada"
> 
> Si sigues sin creértelo, pregúntale al forero Tolomeo, que él y yo realizamos una transacción de ese tipo cuando él me vendió horo. Y ni siquiera tengo idea de dónde vive él ni qué cara tiene.
> 
> Sí que hay solución. Cuando vuelva de mi viaje te enseñaré a programar una transacción "MAD" (Mutual Assurance Destruction) con Bitcoin. Con tolomeo la hice mediante una billetera llamada Armory, que es una billetera "pesada", pero he encontrado otra billetera ligera que puede hacerlo. Es esta:




Interesa.

+10 caracteres


----------



## tixel (29 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> joder tixel, vas haciendo amigos por donde vas.... jejejej



Si, nunca fuí de mucha gente, ni creo que me haya perdido demasiado por ello. Con que me entienda con algunos para mí es suficiente.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 15:12 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Lo que faltaba ya..
> )
> 
> Bitcoin Flash: The Child of Bitcoin and Dash - Coin News Asia



Es la nueva táctica de los de core, hacer corecoin atractivo por los airdrops estos de "dinero regalado". Hay que ser patán.


----------



## tixel (29 Dic 2017)

Van a sacar un nuevo exchange el 31. Sc exchange, ubicado en Irlanda y que parece que la novedad es que compras las cripto con la tarjeta de crédito y sin registros.
Es decir vas a poder pasar de fiat a un montón de alts sin necesidad de pillar btc, que es la única utilidad que le queda. Bueno más que utilidad es una obligación que día a día va perdiendo.
To the moon:XX:

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 15:41 ----------




estereotipable dijo:


> parece que se confirma que es dificil encontrar idiotas que paguen mas de 15000 pavos por un satoshi.
> 
> Yo predije que el techo del bitcoño estaba en 22000-23000...me equivoque por 3000 dolares.
> 
> Creo que ahora no esta comprando nadie (excepto las auto compra-ventas para hacer creer que hay volumen), ya estan viendo el plumerete



Yo también dije que btc jamás superará su ath actual y es muy posible que no me equivoque.


----------



## kikepm (29 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> parece que se confirma que es dificil encontrar idiotas que paguen mas de 15000 pavos por un satoshi.
> 
> Yo predije que el techo del bitcoño estaba en 22000-23000...me equivoque por 3000 dolares.
> 
> Creo que ahora no esta comprando nadie (excepto las auto compra-ventas para hacer creer que hay volumen), ya estan viendo el plumerete



Si BTC rompe su máximo en los próximos N meses, algo me dice que no te pasarás por aquí a decir, me como el owned y me callo por bocas.

Como tu, cientos que antes han apostado contra BTC y a los que este ha puesto el ojete como la bandera de Japón. Algunos siguen escribiendo asiduamente contra BTC pero no cuentan el tiempo que llevan siendo owneados vilmente.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> parece que se confirma que es dificil encontrar idiotas que paguen mas de 15000 pavos por un satoshi.
> 
> Yo predije que el techo del bitcoño estaba en 22000-23000...me equivoque por 3000 dolares.
> 
> Creo que ahora no esta comprando nadie (excepto las auto compra-ventas para hacer creer que hay volumen), ya estan viendo el plumerete




Cuidado, a ver si los idiotas van a ser los que no aprovechan para comprar a 15.000

Cuando estemos a 30.000 a ver si te pasas por aqui y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe si finalmente la impresión de Tether adelanta una subida de Btc??

Ayer se imprimieron 50 MM y hoy 100 MM más.


----------



## waukegan (29 Dic 2017)

Mientras tanto, Ripple, la criptomoneda centralizada y sin privacidad, la preferida por "el sistema", acaba de superar a Ethereum en capitalización y se erige en la segunda cripto, todavía a bastante distancia de Bitcoin

Capitalización de Mercado de Criptomoneda | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Parapacot (29 Dic 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Preguntilla de noob.
> 
> Ya que tengo que mover mi miserable saldo de btc de un wallet a otro para reclamar los shitforks, estaba pensando en pasarlo a una dirección segwit.
> 
> ...



Hola a todos/as
quisiera ampliar la pregunta porque hace un año que tengo bitcoin en una cartera en papel con la clave privada y todo
me he desconectado del tema bitcoin por falta de tiempo por el trabajo de camionero de ruta que me ha tocado hacer, pero ahora que lo he dejado me encuentro videos de youtube que dicen que con las bifurcaciones uno tiene derecho a tener los mismos btc en una bifurcación y en otra siempre y cuando tenga las claves privadas de sus wallets, (o sea que no tenga sus btc en un echange). 
Esto es así?
y si es así, entonces yo tengo derecho a tener en btc cash, en btc gold y en la nueva bifurcación la misma cantidad de btc que tenía sin comprometerla?
tendría que hacer entonces lo que indica *pepeluilli* tres veces? una por cada bifurcación o sólo tengo derecho a elegir una?

como veis a pesar de tener btc desde hace tiempo aún soy muy torpe en esto
agradezco ayuda


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (29 Dic 2017)

Parapacot dijo:


> Hola a todos/as
> quisiera ampliar la pregunta porque hace un año que tengo bitcoin en una cartera en papel con la clave privada y todo
> me he desconectado del tema bitcoin por falta de tiempo por el trabajo de camionero de ruta que me ha tocado hacer, pero ahora que lo he dejado me encuentro videos de youtube que dicen que con las bifurcaciones uno tiene derecho a tener los mismos btc en una bifurcación y en otra siempre y cuando tenga las claves privadas de sus wallets, (o sea que no tenga sus btc en un echange).
> Esto es así?
> ...



Tienes saldo en cada una de las bifurcaciones y puedes mover las monedas en cada una de ellas de forma independiente. No tengo tiempo ahora de entrar en detalles pero buscando un poco encontrarás los pasos a seguir.


----------



## waukegan (29 Dic 2017)

Parapacot dijo:


> Hola a todos/as
> quisiera ampliar la pregunta porque hace un año que tengo bitcoin en una cartera en papel con la clave privada y todo
> me he desconectado del tema bitcoin por falta de tiempo por el trabajo de camionero de ruta que me ha tocado hacer, pero ahora que lo he dejado me encuentro videos de youtube que dicen que con las bifurcaciones uno tiene derecho a tener los mismos btc en una bifurcación y en otra siempre y cuando tenga las claves privadas de sus wallets, (o sea que no tenga sus btc en un echange).
> Esto es así?
> ...



Digamos que hasta el momento en el que se produce el fork, la cadena de bloques es exactamente la misma, por lo que todos reconocen los bitcoins que tenías en ese momento.


----------



## hydra69 (29 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> me pasare el dia que el bitcoin valga cero, de lo que no me cabe ninguna duda.
> No es lo mismo que un tio pase de vender sus estampitas de 2000 a 6000, que hacerlo de 6000 a 18000 como ocurrio en pocos dias con la excusa de su entrada en el mercado de futuros.
> 
> Seguiran mareando la perdiz con noticias nuevas, de supuestas mejoras que haran del bitcoño "una mondeda del futuro", de eso no tengo ninguna duda.
> ...




Viendo los anuncios a la panda de gilipollas que va dirigido el tema no me
cabe duda de la estafa del bitcoin ::::

[youtube]DTHXDtQrsvE[/youtube]


----------



## kilerz (29 Dic 2017)

Sobre los hardforks como el united bitcoin ... las direcciones bech32 son compatibles para obtener las forkcoins ?


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> Otra cosa que me hace gracia es eso de que el bitcoño es limitado ( evitara la inflaccion) pero a la vez es "maleable" porque se puede subdividir en todas las partes que sean necesarias.
> 
> Joder, pues igual que tiran de impresora creando inflacciones, lo podran hacer con nuevas subdivisiones del satoshi hasta el infinito ( es lo que tiene el humo, que se puede expandir hasta casi el infinto)
> 
> Es que es tan absurdo todo que no tiene logica ninguna




Hostia esta si que es buena, ya tenemos nominado al tonto de burbuja.

Comparando la inflacion que produce la emision de nueva moneda con que la ya existente se pueda utilizar en fracciones mas pequeñas. Menudo nivel.


----------



## Arctic (29 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hostia esta si que es buena, ya tenemos nominado al tonto de burbuja.
> 
> Comparando la inflacion que produce la emision de nueva moneda con que la ya existente se pueda utilizar en fracciones mas pequeñas. Menudo nivel.



Escribe inflación con dos C para que te entienda el muchacho, que es de un pueblo muy pequeño.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Escribe inflación con dos C para que te entienda el muchacho, que es de un pueblo muy pequeño.



Si, esa también es otra


----------



## bmbnct (29 Dic 2017)

Hola,

Un amigo y yo estamos haciendo pruebas con Lightning Network en la testnet. Pero para probar el enrutamiento necesitamos un tercero.

Querríamos probar que abriendo canales 
"A - B - C" es decir, que sin haber una canal entre A y C, A le puede enviar un pago a C por LN.

¿Alguno tiene un nodo LN en testnet o ganas de instalarse uno (Le echo una mano si es necesario) para realizar dicha prueba?


----------



## andIfeelfine (30 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Un amigo y yo estamos haciendo pruebas con Lightning Network en la testnet. Pero para probar el enrutamiento necesitamos un tercero.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo eclair funcionando, dame uri de pago y te doy argo.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Dic 2017)

itsuga dijo:


> Bitcoin es un sistema de alto riesgo para sus usuarios desde una perspectiva financiera, y que podría colapsar si las personas intentan salir del sistema y no pueden hacerlo debido a su falta de liquidez.




Otro que viene a decirnos que ha descubierto la pólvora.

¿ Qué crees que pasaria "si las personas intentan salir" de las acciones de la empresa X que cotizan en la bolsa mas chachi-piruli regulada por el organismo mas chachi-piruli ?

¿ Qué crees que pasaria "si las personas intentan salir" de lo que tienen en su cuenta corriente en el banco X ?


----------



## tixel (30 Dic 2017)

Y lo peor de todo es que el Paypal 2.0 que es el ripple de los cojones aún se va a poner a la cabeza del mundo cripto.
La primera que no funciona y la segunda que ni está basada en blockchain, preminada, centralizada. Vamos, que no se que coño pinta ese engendro en el mundo cripto.
Menuda basura que hay en los 2 puestos de cabeza. Está claro que la gente no está educada.
Y perdón por hablar de otra moneda que no es bitcoin.
Y seguimos con las noticias típicas de corecoin. Newegg quita los pagos en btc.





La llevabamos clara si solo existiesen esas dos.
Y a los ATH a los que os vais a tener que acostumbrar, los de precio son historia. Dominancia 38%. Pero en corecoin las malas noticias son buenas.:XX: Aunque otros dirán que es un ataque a bitcoin:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## workforfood (30 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y lo peor de todo es que el Paypal 2.0 que es el ripple de los cojones aún se va a poner a la cabeza del mundo cripto.
> La primera que no funciona y la segunda que ni está basada en blockchain, preminada, centralizada. Vamos, que no se que coño pinta ese engendro en el mundo cripto.
> Menuda basura que hay en los 2 puestos de cabeza. Está claro que la gente no está educada.
> Y perdón por hablar de otra moneda que no es bitcoin.



Y quién te crees que ha subido bitcoin de 1000 $ a 18000$ en este mismo año pues los mismos que están subiendo Ripple, cuando no les interese bitcoin, la dejarán caer.


----------



## tixel (30 Dic 2017)

Aquí alguien que sabe de lo que habla. Vitalik Buterin diciendo que hay que centrarse menos en el precio y más en obtener algo significativo.
Vitalik Buterin: Cryptocurrency Should Focus Less on Profit, More on "Achieving Something Meaningful" - Dash Force News


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (30 Dic 2017)

Ripple ya ha adelantado de facto a Bitcoin.

Actualmente, capitaliza 100 k y btc 229 k. Pero si contamos con k rippke tiene un 65% de las monedas aun sin emitir, contando la capitalización de lo k aun no esta emitidi, ripple se va a 245 K.

En principio, ya hay un plan de soltar chapas, al mes, durante 55 meses., una cantidad limitada.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Ripple ya ha adelantado de facto a Bitcoin.
> 
> Actualmente, capitaliza 100 k y btc 229 k. Pero si contamos con k rippke tiene un 65% de las monedas aun sin emitir, contando la capitalización de lo k aun no esta emitidi, ripple se va a 245 K.
> 
> En principio, ya hay un plan de soltar chapas, al mes, durante 55 meses., una cantidad limitada.



Bitcoin tampoco tiene todas las monedas en circulación, va por 16MM y pico.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 11:05 ----------




andIfeelfine dijo:


> Yo tengo eclair funcionando, dame uri de pago y te doy argo.



Gracias, pero a poder ser nos gustaría que se hiciera desde un nodo completo porque eclair esta limitada y no permite recibir pagos y forwards:


----------



## waukegan (30 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitcoin tampoco tiene todas las monedas en circulación, va por 16MM y pico.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 11:05 ----------
> 
> Gracias, pero a poder ser nos gustaría que se hiciera desde un nodo completo porque eclair esta limitada y no permite recibir pagos y forwards:



También habría que tener en cuenta los bitcoins perdidos, que parecen ser bastantes. De todas formas, la empresa que controla Ripple puede inundar el mercado de monedas si eso le viene bien, mientras que en Bitcoin no puede pasar lo mismo.

En cualquier caso creo que o las transacciones vuelven a costar centavos de dólar o Bitcoin está condenado a padecer una lenta agonía. Esa era una de sus principales promesas, junto a la descentralización, la oferta limitada y la semi-anonimidad, y si no la mantiene acabará por morir.


----------



## tixel (30 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Ripple ya ha adelantado de facto a Bitcoin.
> 
> Actualmente, capitaliza 100 k y btc 229 k. Pero si contamos con k rippke tiene un 65% de las monedas aun sin emitir, contando la capitalización de lo k aun no esta emitidi, ripple se va a 245 K.
> 
> En principio, ya hay un plan de soltar chapas, al mes, durante 55 meses., una cantidad limitada.



No adelantemos acontecimientos porque a lo mejor cuando emitan el resto vale la cuarta parte que hoy.
Se empieza apoyando corecoin y se acaba con un engendro como ripple de número uno del marketcap.
Lo único cierto es que el dominio de corecoin está dando las últimas.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 13:27 ----------

Peazo noticia para bitcoin cash. El mayor mercado negro de drogas de la darknet lo acepta. 
Bitcoin Cash now added to biggest darknet marketplace

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 13:31 ----------

Par los esquiroles y avariciosos que piensan meter en ripple.
5 Reasons Why Ripple's XRP is Very Bad Investment


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Dic 2017)

itsuga dijo:


> Estaba criticando el articulo de wikipedia de bitcoin en español notese que he dicho:
> 
> Cuantas veces dice ponzi xDDDD
> 
> ...




Ah perdona, pensé que era una frase tuya.

Lamentable ese articulo de la wikipedia entonces. Hasta ahi se van a manipular.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Dic 2017)

Abre tu propio shittie-hilo, gañán. 
Los bitcrashitos teneis tal complejazo que venís como moscas cojoneras. 
Cuando el chinorri y su marioneta os desplumen lamentareis el día en que abandonasteis el Núcleo.


----------



## tixel (30 Dic 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> Abre tu propio shittie-hilo, gañán.
> Los bitcrashitos teneis tal complejazo que venís como moscas cojoneras.
> Cuando el chinorri y su marioneta os desplumen lamentareis el día en que abandonasteis el Núcleo.



Pero a quien le hablas payaso. Aunque no creo que importe. Si es por mi que te den por culo, seguro que te gusta, maricón. A joder a tu casa, payaso, que se jodan ellos por tener que aguantarte. Mamón. Eran pocos y pario la abuela.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2017)

waukegan dijo:


> En cualquier caso creo que o las transacciones vuelven a costar centavos de dólar o Bitcoin está condenado a padecer una lenta agonía.



eso es lo que yo decia y algunos no lo ven, y encima los futuros jodiendo el percal....


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Dic 2017)

No hay nada como crear un problema temporalmente para poder acaparar todos los bitcoins posibles de las manos debiles y a continuacion solucionar el problema.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Aquí alguien que sabe de lo que habla. Vitalik Buterin diciendo que hay que centrarse menos en el precio y más en obtener algo significativo.
> Vitalik Buterin: Cryptocurrency Should Focus Less on Profit, More on "Achieving Something Meaningful" - Dash Force News



pues sera que la gente esta comprando primero lo mas barato de precio, los iotas de 0,40 a 3, luego los cardanos y stellar lumens y ahora los ripples.....

y los van inflando aunque no aporten nada.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 14:20 ----------

que algun genio me explique por que hay que tener que guardar la blockchain entera, no podrian hacer nodos solo con los dos ultimos años de transaccciones?

para que quieres tener "todas" las operaciones de hace 5 años?

se baja el tamaño de la cadena y se sube la capacidad de los bloques.

y asi los nodos se pueden usar igual y no necesitas un super pc

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 14:21 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> No hay nada como crear un problema temporalmente



el problema temporal ya esta colmando el vaso...


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (30 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> pues sera que la gente esta comprando primero lo mas barato de precio, los iotas de 0,40 a 3, luego los cardanos y stellar lumens y ahora los ripples.....
> 
> y los van inflando aunque no aporten nada.
> 
> ...




Muy buena pregunta, no hay ninguna razón técnica para tener que guardar toda la cadena de bloques en los nodos, estableciendo por ejemplo un periodo de validez de 2 años. El problema es que las direcciones antiguas que tuvieran bitcoins se perderían; habría que establecer un sistema de "rescate" de esas direcciones para pasarlo a otras nuevas antes de que desaparecieran.

A ver qué opinan los expertos, porque podemos montar un fork con estas características y sería la leche


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Dic 2017)

Cuanto inventor de polvora hay por aqui.

Miraros la opcion -prune del cliente de core.


----------



## tixel (30 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> pues sera que la gente esta comprando primero lo mas barato de precio, los iotas de 0,40 a 3, luego los cardanos y stellar lumens y ahora los ripples.....
> 
> y los van inflando aunque no aporten nada.
> 
> ...



Hasta donde yo se, no es necesario descargar toda la cadena desde la versión 0.11 con la opción prune. No se necesita tener todos los bloques solo se necesita una copia validada del conjunto de UTXO. Son estos lo que no se pueden almacenar distribuidamente y por ese motivo para construirlo podemos necesitar bajar toda la cadena.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 15:47 ----------




Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Muy buena pregunta, no hay ninguna razón técnica para tener que guardar toda la cadena de bloques en los nodos, estableciendo por ejemplo un periodo de validez de 2 años. El problema es que las direcciones antiguas que tuvieran bitcoins se perderían; habría que establecer un sistema de "rescate" de esas direcciones para pasarlo a otras nuevas antes de que desaparecieran.
> 
> A ver qué opinan los expertos, porque podemos montar un fork con estas características y sería la leche



Hay que saber bastante de como funciona la blockchain para hacer esas afirmaciones tan contundentes. ¿la conoces tu tanto? Por lo que dices al final de las direcciones antiguas más bien parece que no tienes puta idea y eres el típico cuñao.


----------



## Nico (30 Dic 2017)

Disculpen que como un viejillo prudente vuelva a insistir en lo que dije hace MESES ya en este hilo.

Quienes tuvieron la inteligencia de "capturar valor" y convertir "números en la pantalla" en dinero hoy no sólo recompran los bitcoins vendidos sino que se quedan con un "vuelto" de lo más generoso para ir pagando las cuotas del yate.

Vamos a estar todos de acuerdo que si compraron a *$ 500* y el bitcoin se estabiliza en *$ 7500* todavía "_ganan un montón_" pero... si hubieran salido a los *$ 18.000* (porque nadie acierta el máximo de $ 19.500) perfectamente podrían tener los mismos bitcoins y, además, *UN MONTON DE DINERO*.

Con 100 bitcoins hace una semana o dos atrás, *se podía dejar de trabajar por el resto de la vida*... si esta ola pasa eso ya no es posible.

Recuerden además que "para salirse" del bitcoin *hay que hacer más trámites que para comprar plutonio*... si no tienen TRAMITADA su cuenta en un buen exchange y con las autorizaciones suficientes para retirar el dinero, es lo mismo que vivir dentro de un corralito.

Créanme que no es bonito contarle a los nietos la anécdota de que, una vez _"en los números de la pantalla"_ habían llegado a ganar lo suficiente como para no necesitar nunca más depender de un jefe en su vida... pero que "_se fue_".


----------



## Costa2439 (30 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Disculpen que como un viejillo prudente vuelva a insistir en lo que dije hace MESES ya en este hilo.
> 
> Quienes tuvieron la inteligencia de "capturar valor" y convertir "números en la pantalla" en dinero hoy no sólo recompran los bitcoins vendidos sino que se quedan con un "vuelto" de lo más generoso para ir pagando las cuotas del yate.
> 
> ...



Suenas a asusta viejas, normal que si vendo arriba y compro abajo eres un crack, el problema es vender arriba y que se vaya mas arriba y tu esperando que baje con tus 100K pero resulta que ya no vuelve a bajar tanto y te has quedado fuera y te toca contarle a tus nietos que tu, un pringao, una vez tuviste un Bitcoin de esos que manejan las multinacionales y los fondos ds inversion...


----------



## tixel (30 Dic 2017)

A toro pasado todo se ve fácil.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (30 Dic 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se, no es necesario descargar toda la cadena desde la versión 0.11 con la opción prune. No se necesita tener todos los bloques solo se necesita una copia validada del conjunto de UTXO. Son estos lo que no se pueden almacenar distribuidamente y por ese motivo para construirlo podemos necesitar bajar toda la cadena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Algo de idea tengo, no soy un experto del nivel de Mojón, pero conozco técnicamente cómo funciona el protocolo Bitcoin.

Lo que propongo no es un "prune" en los nodos, sino un mecanismo automático implementado en el protocolo. La idea es establecer un margen temporal de validez de los bloques de la cadena, por ejemplo de 2 años. Así, los bloques con antigüedad mayor que la establecida desaparecerían de la cadena, con lo cual ésta no crecería continuamente y se podría establecer un tamaño de bloque mayor.

El problema que esto ocasiona es que las transacciones no gastadas de los bloques que van "desapareciendo" de la cadena se perderían. La gente tendría bitcoins "fungibles", con fecha de caducidad. Para solucionar este problema se debería establecer un sistema para que estas direcciones próximas a caducar transfirieran los fondos a UTXOs nuevas con validez para 2 años más.

Creo que es una propuesta coherente y que merece la pena ser estudiada.

¿Algo que comentar?


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Disculpen que como un viejillo prudente vuelva a insistir en lo que dije hace MESES ya en este hilo.
> 
> Quienes tuvieron la inteligencia de "capturar valor" y convertir "números en la pantalla" en dinero hoy no sólo recompran los bitcoins vendidos sino que se quedan con un "vuelto" de lo más generoso para ir pagando las cuotas del yate.
> 
> ...




El problema es que sobre el papel se ve muy fácil donde está el máximo.

Si no tienes una bola de cristal lo que te puede pasar es por ejemplo que vendas a $95 esperando recomprar a $50 y que esos $50 nunca lleguen. Ves como sube y sube hasta los $18.000 mientras te arrepientes de haber hecho esa operacion a los $95

¿ Te suena ?


----------



## BigTwentyOne (30 Dic 2017)

BTC/USD	11.943,8	-2.731,2	-18,61%


----------



## tolomeo (30 Dic 2017)

BigTwo dijo:


> BTC/USD	11.943,8	-2.731,2	-18,61%




Otro candidato para owned


----------



## BigTwentyOne (30 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Otro candidato para owned



Es posible... De momento sigo esperando a que alguien me explique cómo puede ser una buena moneda algo que da bandazos diarios del +/- 15%. O es que no es una moneda... entonces ¿qué es?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Dic 2017)

Desde que ha entrado en el mercado de Futuros, malo...ha perdido su independencia...encima empezó a cotizar el 08/12 coincidiendo con su descenso...sospechoso...:


----------



## BigTwentyOne (30 Dic 2017)

Btc/usd	11.703,0	-3.086,0	-20,87%

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 17:46 ----------

-2% en cinco minutos


----------



## Tuttle (30 Dic 2017)

keinur dijo:


> El puto Nico siempre con la misma cantinela. Si por el fuera habríamos vendido a 450, a 800, a 1200, a 2450, a 4500, a 6900, a 12250... osea que ni Dios habría llegado a mantener ni un puñetero Bitcoin en 19000 porque siguiendo la doctrina Nico nos habríamos salido para "capturar valor y "convertir números en la pantalla" hace muchos años.
> 
> Nico, hostias, que *dejes de intentar joderle la vida a la gente*. Reconoce de una puta vez que no das una y marchate a dar consejos a otra parte, que aquí no haces más que cagarla, tonto de los cojones.



Hay que tener mucha cara para ser bajista en el activo que más se ha revalorizado en el año y seguir dando la matraca.


----------



## kikepm (30 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Ripple ya ha adelantado de facto a Bitcoin.
> 
> Actualmente, capitaliza 100 k y btc 229 k. Pero *si contamos con k rippke tiene un 65% de las monedas aun sin emitir, contando la capitalización de lo k aun no esta emitidi, ripple se va a 245 K*.



Madre del amor hermoso,

Tu debes ser uno de esos hinginieros heconomistas que travaja en guol estrí...

Como lo que decía el otro día el gacho sobre que al ser BTC divisible "infinitamente" era una moneda inflacionaria ::

¿Pero de donde sacais semejante ideas?

Vale que no nadie nace aprendido, pero COÑO burbuja inmobiliaria tiene la información para hacer varios másters en economía...

Solo teneis que leer un poco, hombre de dios.


----------



## paketazo (30 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Disculpen que como un viejillo prudente vuelva a insistir en lo que dije hace MESES ya en este hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tienes parte de razón, sobre todo con lo de los números en una pantalla.

Hoy por estos foros, rondan docenas de millonarios "virtuales", que quizá logren trasvasar su riqueza a la economía más tangible "no hablo de fiat", si no de RV, inmuebles, metales...

Sin embargo, hay algo cierto, y es la incertidumbre latente tras esos números virtuales en una pantalla.

Si tu hubieras tenido 1000BTC por ejemplo, es probable que los hubieras cambiado a fiat allá por los 100$, con suerte en la primera subida a los 1000$

Tendrías 1 millón de $, que deberías de mover e invertir para que no perdieran poder adquisitivo.

RV...todo un desafío hoy en día, es muy posible que metieras ahí 300K $ y en unos años si no jugaste bien las cartas sean menos de 100K

Inmuebles...de entrada hay que dar con algo bueno, luego hay que negociarlo, comprarlo, mantenerlo...gastos...luego si lo rentas hay que fiarse del inquilino...seguros... tu inversión podría dar retornos pobres en una década, y hay que tener en cuanta que o compras en un lugar "cojonudo" o el inmueble se hará viejo.

Metales y similares...pues aquí lo vería como reserva de valor, pero no como inversión con potencial revalorización futura...sería quizá la que más me atraería pues le veo potencial a largo plazo Vs fiat.

Y si metes el millón e un banco al 0,25% ... pues vale vivirás el resto de tu vida desahogado y podrás fardar de tu jugada maestra, pero... ¿y si...?


¿por que en el escaparate final casi siempre se escoge la caja sorpresa?

Aquí todos sabemos cual es la caja sorpresa, o inversión alternativa...la locura, la elección del necio...lo que va en contra de la lógica.

Pensar como un viejo, puede dar frutos, y tranquilidad, pero si todos pensaran de este modo, quizá viajásemos en carruajes de caballos, archivásemos documentos amarillentos en armarios, o buscaríamos nuestras dudas en la Espasa de 100 tomos...

Hace falta sangre nueva y revolucionaria...y te lo dice uno que en gran parte piensa como tu, pero intenta mirar de reojo a los que vienen con fuerza y tienen 20 años menos que yo.

un saludo


----------



## kikepm (30 Dic 2017)

estereotipable dijo:


> eres mu tonto. Todo depende del valor de la unidad y sus fracciones.
> Que pasa si de repente tenemos que en vez de subdivisiones de 10



Santo cielo, y el tipo insiste.

Vamos a ver, pedazo de gañán:

Tienes 100 ozmufos (la unidad monetaria del futuro que estados y particulares convendrán en usar por ser descentralizada, inconfiscable y bla bla bla), y el bien básico, pongamos la barra de pan, vale 1 ozmufo. Tu poder de compra es de 100 barras de pan del S. XXXV.

Entonces, por la gracia divina de las autoridades monetarias descentralizadas, el ozmufo pasa a dividirse en femto-odmufos, lo que significa que automáticamente pasas a tener:

100 x 10E9 femto-ozmufos (cada femto ozmufo es equivalente a 10E-9 ozmufos, como te ha explicado tu asesor financiero, un tipo muy listo y que, a diferencia de ti, sabe usar la calculadora con exponenciales y cosas de esas).

De la mañana a la noche has pasado de ser un mísero poseedor de 100 ozmufos, a convertirte en el flamante propietario de 100x1000.000.000 femto-odmufos.

Ahí es naaaaaá.


Entonces, como el precio de los bienes y servicios, medidos en odmufos, no ha cambiado, dado que la cantidad de ozmufos sigue siendo constante, tu capacidad de compra en odmufos tampoco ha variado. A pesar de que ahora tienes una cantidad de femto-odmufos bestial.

Lo que ocurre es que medido en términos de femto-odmufos, los precios han sufrido un vuelco, y lo que antes valía un mísero ofmufo, ahora pasa a valer, tachán tacháaaaaaan

1000.000.000 femto-odmufos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Increible. Anodadado me hallo ::


Para el resto de patanes que sigan haciéndose pajas mentales con la división infinita de la unidad monetaria, por favor, que tengan la decencia de leer, instruirse, y de dejar de escribir subnormalidades.

Por el bien de todos.


----------



## tolomeo (30 Dic 2017)

BigTwo dijo:


> Es posible... De momento sigo esperando a que alguien me explique cómo puede ser una buena moneda algo que da bandazos diarios del +/- 15%. O es que no es una moneda... entonces ¿qué es?



Lee los hilos anteriores donde te explican el concepto de volatilidad y como irá descendiendo según BTC se vaya haciendo mainstream


----------



## tastas (30 Dic 2017)

Keiser Report: What Will 2018 Bring Us? (E1169) - YouTube

Por si no estáis suscritos a "Bitcoin Report"

Taptap


----------



## BlueArrow (30 Dic 2017)

Con Nico como consejero Los Reyes Católicos no habrían iniciado la conquista del nuevo mundo ni Kennedy habría puesto como objetivo llegar a la luna.

Si por él fuera la gente todavía estaría encendiendo el fuego frotando palos de madera o golpeando pedernales, en chozas de adobe o en cuevas, vestidos con pieles de oso.


----------



## Pablo Villa (30 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Disculpen que como un viejillo prudente vuelva a insistir en lo que dije hace MESES ya en este hilo.
> 
> Quienes tuvieron la inteligencia de "capturar valor" y convertir "números en la pantalla" en dinero hoy no sólo recompran los bitcoins vendidos sino que se quedan con un "vuelto" de lo más generoso para ir pagando las cuotas del yate.
> 
> ...



Intervengo casi nunca. Solo observo!

Pero....llevas con la misma cantinela desde que btc estaba en los 300 dollares como minimo! Mucha gente hubiese podido dar un vuelco a su vida , si no te hubiese leido!

Y no se si te lo voy a saber decir con la misma asertividad y las mismas  elegantes expresiones que utilizas pero....

Sembrando tanto FUD durante tanto tiempo, demuestras que eres un sinverguenza y todo esto que estas haciendole a la gente, espero que lo tengas muy bien interiorizado con una razon de mucho peso, porque te perseguira en tu tumba (por muy bien que te paguen)!

Y te lo digo, cuando btc esta cayendo, ya que me importa una mierda que me baneen:

Da asco leerte, hijo de la grandisima puta!


----------



## BlueArrow (30 Dic 2017)

La gente que nos ha hecho caso a nosotros ha ganado millones, los que han hecho caso a Nico... bueno, ahora comprenden su error.

Espero que esto le sirva de lección a todos los que creen a los trolls. Hace falta tener un poco de cojones en la vida y no dejarse influenciar por tanto FUD.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (30 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> La gente que nos ha hecho caso a nosotros ha ganado millones, los que han hecho caso a Nico... bueno, ahora comprenden su error.
> 
> Espero que esto le sirva de lección a todos los que creen a los trolls. Hace falta tener un poco de cojones en la vida y no dejarse influenciar por tanto FUD.



Bien dices tú, lo mejor es no hacer caso. Nico siempre dice lo mismo, es harto cansino, ya se sabe que un reloj estropeado da la hora correcta al menos 2 veces al día.

::


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Algo de idea tengo, no soy un experto del nivel de Mojón, pero conozco técnicamente cómo funciona el protocolo Bitcoin.
> 
> Lo que propongo no es un "prune" en los nodos, sino un mecanismo automático implementado en el protocolo. La idea es establecer un margen temporal de validez de los bloques de la cadena, por ejemplo de 2 años. Así, los bloques con antigüedad mayor que la establecida desaparecerían de la cadena, con lo cual ésta no crecería continuamente y se podría establecer un tamaño de bloque mayor.
> 
> ...




por eso dije el otro dia lo de los full nodes....por que deberian de haber de los dos tipos... Full Node y Medium Node

yo no se como va el protocolo ni nada, yo solo doy la idea y si se puede implementar pues que lo vean...

por ejemplo la direccion de nakamoto que tiene un monton sin mover...

se actualiza solo la direccion con la cantidad, sin guardar las operaciones de antes.

solo tendrias que guardar las direcciones de mas de dos años sin movimientos de bitcoins y añadirlo a los medium nodes para tener toda la informacion.

no se si me explico....



```
Nodo            Direcciones                  Direcciones                                
 Tipo        sin movimientos +2años       con movimientos -2años 

_______________________________________________________________

full node       añadidas con                añadidas con 
               todas las operaciones      todas las operaciones

_______________________________________________________________


medium node       añadidas                 añadidas con  
                sin operaciones         todas las operaciones 

_______________________________________________________________
```
y subir el tamaño del bloque para abaratar comisiones.


----------



## Nico (30 Dic 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> El problema que esto ocasiona es que las transacciones no gastadas de los bloques que van "desapareciendo" de la cadena se perderían. La gente tendría bitcoins "fungibles", con fecha de caducidad. Para solucionar este problema se debería establecer un sistema para que estas direcciones próximas a caducar transfirieran los fondos a UTXOs nuevas con validez para 2 años más.
> 
> Creo que es una propuesta coherente y que merece la pena ser estudiada.
> 
> ¿Algo que comentar?




Pareces olvidar que lo que da "valor" a la blockchain (o al menos es una de sus fuentes de valor más importantes) es su capacidad como "ledger" o registro inalterable y público.

Si la cadena histórica se conserva de algún modo, puede ser porque mantienes los REGISTROS y lo que "achicas" tiene que ver con los SALDOS de las cuentas.

Pero, si la parte histórica se "pierde" o, al reducirse sus copias, baja su "calidad" como registro, le quitas al bitcoin su capacidad -hoy teórica porque, a estos costos de transacción no hay uso masivo que valga- de "registro".

De todos modos con el SW se han mochado una parte importante del registro así que, perdido por perdido quizás sea una solución práctica para mantener al menos una cadena "manejable" para los nodos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2017)

ves los futuros a 3 y 6 meses?





```
[B]Cboe XBT Bitcoin Futures Trading Data[/B]

Symbol	Expiration	Last	Change	High	Low	Settlement	Volume
GXBT	-	14574.99	+297.02	14864.95	13976.00	-	-
XBT/F8	01/17/2018	14570.00	+815.00	15010.00	13580.00	14550.00	4790
XBT/G8	02/14/2018	14620.00	+715.00	15050.00	13910.00	14600.00	281
XBT/H8	03/14/2018	14630.00	+620.00	15270.00	14140.00	14620.00	216
```


```
[B]Bitcoin Futures CME Group
[/B]
Month	Charts	Last	Change	Prior Settle	Open	High	Low	Volume	Hi / Low Limit	Updated
Legend:OptionsPrice ChartAbout This Report
JAN 2018	
Show Price Chart
14470	+725	13745	13965	15005	13835	1,078	15480 / 13460	16:39:05 CT
29 Dec 2017
FEB 2018	
Show Price Chart
14810	+945	13865	14105	15020	14090	86	15600 / 13580	16:39:05 CT
29 Dec 2017
MAR 2018	
Show Price Chart
14585	+615	13970	14205	15120	14205	64	15705 / 13685	16:39:06 CT
29 Dec 2017
JUN 2018	
Show Price Chart
15100	+1020	14080	14965	15100	14965	8	15815 / 13795	16:39:05 CT
29 Dec 2017
```
y ahora el grafico a un mes...






dia 10 de diciembre primeros futuros y baja pero se recupera, dia 18 segundos futuros mas potentes, empieza a bajar y asi seguimos....

10 de diciembre futuros cboe
CBOE to Begin Bitcoin Futures Trading December 10 - CoinDesk

18 de diciembre futuros cme
CME Group Self-Certifies Bitcoin Futures to Launch Dec. 18


----------



## Nico (30 Dic 2017)

Para los jóvenes "hodlers":

Una cosa es _"correr riesgos"_ y otra _"desperdiciar oportunidades"._

Parece mentira que no consigan ver la diferencia.

El que tenga 1 bitcoin, que se lo guarde... lo peor que le va a pasar es que le quede de recuerdo.

Pero, el que hace dos semanas tenía 100 bitcoins tenía en la mano *1.8 millones de dólares*. Hoy tiene 1.3 millones. Todavía no está mal.

Con 1.8 millones una persona normal *no necesita trabajar más en su vida*. Incluso pagando los impuestos por usar esa suma.

Cuando llegas a una cifra con la que NO TRABAJAS MAS EN TU VIDA (salvo en lo que te guste)... qué sentido tiene SEGUIR CORRIENDO RIESGOS ?

Todos los ejemplos que han puesto (claro, hubieras vendido a $ 300, etc.) no sirven si piensan en 100 bitcoin porque, con $ 300.000 bien vale la pena seguir corriendo riesgos.

Pero si hubieras tenido 1000 bitcoins a $ 3000 te hubieras hecho con 3 millones !!

- Inviertes para "correr riesgos" o para "cumplir objetivos" ?

Yo no dije que el que tenía 100 bitcoins vendiera a $ 300... dije claramente que gente con 100 bitcoins (cosa modesta para el que compró barato) *HOY* ya tienen un objetivo cumplido que el 95% de la gente del mundo *NO CUMPLE NI DE VIEJO*: Dejar de trabajar para el resto de la vida !!.

- Preferir el riesgo con $ 300.000 *puede ser entendible*.
- Preferir el riesgo con $ 1.8 millones *ronda la idiotez*.

Si *adulteran los ejemplos* no están hablando de la misma cosa.

Algunos -quizás varios en este foro- con menos de 30 años pueden darse el lujo de RESOLVER SU VIDA... creen que siempre van a tener esa oportunidad ?... creen que TODOS pueden tener esa oportunidad ?

Igual van a tener la respuesta en los próximos años y, quizás lo correcto sea "hodlear" hoy pero, en algún momento la gran pregunta se la van a tener que hacer:

- En qué punto "seguir corriendo riesgos" cuando *"el objetivo está cumplido"* tiene sentido ?

Pregúntense *CUAL ES SU OBJETIVO* y, sean claros y serios en la respuesta que se den. Ahí van a entender cuál es el "costo real" de *CORRER RIESGOS*.

Es el mejor consejo que un tipo mayor les puede dar. Agradezcan que alguien lo diga.

Algunos parecen creer que "no hay ningún riesgo" y que Dios les tiene garantizados los $ 100.000 por Bitcoin pero, créanme, NADIE les da esas garantías !. 

La base de una vida feliz es saber lo que uno quiere y *CUMPLIR EL OBJETIVO*. Si han llegado a él *TOMENLO* porque, a veces, la vida sigue su curso y te deja mirando como un tonto.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Pareces olvidar que lo que da "valor" a la blockchain (o al menos es una de sus fuentes de valor más importantes) es su capacidad como "ledger" o registro inalterable y público.
> 
> Si la cadena histórica se conserva de algún modo, puede ser porque mantienes los REGISTROS y lo que "achicas" tiene que ver con los SALDOS de las cuentas.
> 
> ...



eso lo arreglas dando una pequeña comision a los full nodes....ya esta bien de tanto minero...


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (30 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> por eso dije el otro dia lo de los full nodes....por que deberian de haber de los dos tipos... Full Node y Medium Node
> 
> yo no se como va el protocolo ni nada, yo solo doy la idea y si se puede implementar pues que lo vean...
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu idea, pero con esa propuesta seguiría aumentando indefinidamente el tamaño de la cadena de bloques ya que no se obliga a las direcciones antiguas con fondos a pasarse a los bloques nuevos. Soy bastante más radical:

Mi propuesta es que los bloques de más de 2 años de antigüedad desaparezcan de la cadena de bloques totalmente, que se vayan sobreescribiendo con los nuevos. Entonces, para evitar que desaparezcan los bitcoins de las UTXOs de más de 2 años habría que implementar un sistema para "obligar" a que antes del periodo de caducidad estas direcciones transfieran sus fondos a direcciones nuevas (por ejemplo, un més antes de la fecha límite). El quid de la cuestión es *cómo diseñar el procedimiento que evite que se pierdan los bitcoins antiguos*, y aquí va mi propuesta (explicado en forma simplificada):

Simultáneamente a toda transacción que genere una UTXO se crea un contrato inteligente que se encargará de efectuar el movimiento de dichos fondos a una dirección nueva un mes antes de la fecha de caducidad (en función de la altura de la cadena de bloques, por ejemplo). En el preciso momento de realizar dicha transferencia, el _smart contract_ fija la correspondencia entre claves privadas y públicas de ambas UTXOs, de forma que con la clave privada antigua se pueda acceder tb a la nueva. Al hacer esta transferencia el contrato antiguo finalizaría y se crearía uno nuevo por validez de otros 2 años, y así sucesivamente. Siempre existirá trazabilidad entre la dirección original y las nuevas ya que durante cada periodo de 2 años existirá un mapeo entre direcciones. 

Habría pues, dos formas de acceder a los fondos de las UTXOs:

- UTXOs de antigüedad menor de 2 años: como hasta ahora, con la clave privada de la dirección.

- UTXOs más antiguas de 2 años: A través del contrato inteligente que mapea la dirección antigua con la nueva.

En un primer momento, el contrato inteligente se podría implementar incluso en una red separada, como ethereum, aunque el objetivo final es que esté implementado en la propia red bitcoin.

Está claro que se pierde el histórico de las transacciones con más de 2 años de antigüedad, pero este es un "mal menor" que merecería la pena asumir si tenemos en cuenta la escalabilidad que aporta esta implementación. Tendríamos un libro contable de la misma solidez criptográfica que el actual, pero solamente de las últimas transacciones. Quizá se pueda implementar como bifurcación de la cadena, ya que es un cambio demasiado abrupto sobre la filosofía actual.

Lo que expongo es una idea general, requiere de muchíiiisimo más detalle de implementación técnica, por supuesto.

A ver qué os parece ienso:


----------



## remonster (30 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Para los jóvenes "hodlers":
> 
> Una cosa es _"correr riesgos"_ y otra _"desperdiciar oportunidades"._
> 
> ...



Este cabrón hijo de la gran puta que trabaja para sus amos poderosos quiere que vendáis los 100 BTC que tengáis porque lo que realmente les da miedo es que el bitcoin se ponga a 100.000 o 200.000 y los sigáis teniendo y desbanquéis a los poderosos.

Mi consejo: Vended lo mínimo para llevar muy buena vida de aquí a 2 años, y con paciencia guardad el resto para entrar en la élite mundial dentro de pocos años.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Este cabrón hijo de la gran puta que trabaja para sus amos poderosos quiere que vendáis los 100 BTC que tengáis porque lo que realmente les da miedo es que el bitcoin se ponga a 100.000 o 200.000 y los sigáis teniendo y desbanquéis a los poderosos.
> 
> Mi consejo: Vended lo mínimo para llevar muy buena vida de aquí a 2 años, y con paciencia guardad el resto para entrar en la élite mundial dentro de pocos años.



Monster cómo ves el chart a corto plazo? Peter Brandt ha dibujado un HCH demasiado claro... Tengo la duda al igual que todo el mundo.. Ahora mismo estaría haciendo un backtest a la clavícula. Lo que pasa es que btc acostumbra a anular esos HCH tan claros.

Tb puede q haya afectado mucho al precio el tema taxes


----------



## Pablo Villa (30 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Para los jóvenes "hodlers":
> 
> Una cosa es _"correr riesgos"_ y otra _"desperdiciar oportunidades"._
> 
> ...



Si mucha gente *no tiene esos 100 Btc* , seguro que alguno* es gracias a ti * SO MISERABLE!

Asi que metete los consejos de perogruyo por el puto culo, desgraciado!

Pero tu eres consciente del daño que has podido causar ??Es que ya no se si eres borderline o es que tienes el alma mas negra que el hollin.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (30 Dic 2017)

Bueno después del pullback sobre los 17000 que comentamos cuando estaba el bitcoin a 11000 ha vuelto a testear el soporte de los 12000 la pérdida de dicho soporte llevaría al bit a los 8000 en el corto plazo. 

Todo esto mientras otras cryptodivisas como el ripple suben como la espuma ya es la segunda en el market place. El bitcoin tiene las horas contadas , tiene competencia desde dentro mucho más eficiente. El primer smartphone no puede competir con el último es ley de vida. Estuvo bien mientras duró, lleva 8 años siendo líder es hora de que de el relevo a una futura promesa.

Bitcoin cierra 2017 en torno a los 12000 en 2018 que esté por encima de 4000 será una suerte si no ha desaparecido como la moda de comprar bitcoin entre la plebe.

Ya le dije a mis humildes allegados que cuando el ciudadano menos informatizado viniera preguntando cómo comprar bitcoins el bitcoin no superaría su último máximo. Pues así es entre la gente del campo se preguntan cómo comprar bitcoins, por lo tanto el bitcoin no subirá, probablemente, por encima de los 20000 nunca más! (guardarlo para próximos owned).

Y eso es así de sencillo porque en un esquema ponzi donde la suma es cero el precio sube alimentado por la entrada masiva de demandantes de forma exponencial cuando los últimos comprandos entran el precio ya no puede alimentarse de nuevos compradores y éste colapsa. Se entiende que el último comprador es el que menos conocimiento tiene del bitcoin, dicho comprador es aquel que esté menos relacionado con la tecnología y aislado del mundo general y que mejor ejemplo que un agricultor de un campo perdido de la mano de dios con poco poder adquisitivo. 

Eso sí agradeceros a todos los que habéis contribuido a que pueda haber estudiado este maravilloso experimento psicológico que llevo siguiendo hace muchos años y al que ya le saqué provecho.


----------



## DEREC (30 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Bueno después del pullback sobre los 17000 que comentamos cuando estaba el bitcoin a 11000 ha vuelto a testear el soporte de los 12000 la pérdida de dicho soporte llevaría al bit a los 8000 en el corto plazo.
> 
> Todo esto mientras otras cryptodivisas como el ripple suben como la espuma ya es la segunda en el market place. El bitcoin tiene las horas contadas , tiene competencia desde dentro mucho más eficiente. El primer smartphone no puede competir con el último es ley de vida. Estuvo bien mientras duró, lleva 8 años siendo líder es hora de que de el relevo a una futura promesa.
> 
> ...




Hola Tixel.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Dic 2017)

DEREC dijo:


> Hola Tixel.



Es patético.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 Dic 2017)

Hoygan: Acabo de encontrar un exchange al que pueden enviar los SBTC para venderlos por BTC , se trata de The Leading Global Bitcoin/Cryptocurrency Exchange | OKEX.com y si en un ratico no me decís que sea algo negativo o si se os ocurre alguna razón para no deshacerse de esa cosa, creo que voy a probar suerte. 
Por si alguno no sabe como obtener los sbtc se hace superfácil con el Bither.

EDITO: Tambien tengo los Bitcoin Unlimited, que se sacan facilmente con elelectrum para UBTC, esperando a ver dondo los puedo enviar para venderlos.

EDITO2: Estoy intentando comprobar si puedo hacer withdraw (o como cohones se escriba) sin tener que enviarles fotos de los palominos. O al menos ver los límites para cada nivel.

EDITO3: Creo que hay que esperar 24h: "Your password/mobile No./email had amended in less than 24 hours, cannot withdrawal". Ya avisaré con las novedades, mientras tanto no pienso enviar nada sin saber si será posible "extraer" los BTC. Putos chinos ...


----------



## tolomeo (31 Dic 2017)

Un poco de retrospectiva:







Aquí otro genio:


----------



## DEREC (31 Dic 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Hoygan: Acabo de encontrar un exchange al que pueden enviar los SBTC para venderlos por BTC , se trata de The Leading Global Bitcoin/Cryptocurrency Exchange | OKEX.com y si en un ratico no me decís que sea algo negativo o si se os ocurre alguna razón para no deshacerse de esa cosa, creo que voy a probar suerte.
> Por si alguno no sabe como obtener los sbtc se hace superfácil con el Bither.
> 
> EDITO: Tambien tengo los Bitcoin Unlimited, que se sacan facilmente con elelectrum para UBTC, esperando a ver dondo los puedo enviar para venderlos.
> ...




¿Sabes si todos estos forks tienen replay protection? Yo tambien me tengo que poner a venderlos todos, pero me da una pereza que pa que. No me apetece desmontar la paper wallet, aunque habra que ir haciendolo poco a poco, si no al final igual hay que rescatar 50 forks de golpe y te vuelves loco.


----------



## bmbnct (31 Dic 2017)

DEREC dijo:


> ¿Sabes si todos estos forks tienen replay protection? Yo tambien me tengo que poner a venderlos todos, pero me da una pereza que pa que. No me apetece desmontar la paper wallet, aunque habra que ir haciendolo poco a poco, si no al final igual hay que rescatar 50 forks de golpe y te vuelves loco.



Ayer Coinomi publicó el siguiente twit:

Twitter

Para los shitforks de Bcash y Gold funciona de maravilla, quizás lo más fácil será esperar a que añadan todos.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (31 Dic 2017)

DEREC dijo:


> ¿Sabes si todos estos forks tienen replay protection? Yo tambien me tengo que poner a venderlos todos, pero me da una pereza que pa que. No me apetece desmontar la paper wallet, aunque habra que ir haciendolo poco a poco, si no al final igual hay que rescatar 50 forks de golpe y te vuelves loco.



Ni idea.
Lo que hice fue poner a salvo mis btc en un nuevo paparwallet.
Ya llevo cosechados los BCCrash, BTCGold que he vendido, los BTX, SBTC y UBTC para venderlos. Los BCD ya he desistido de conseguirlos. 
Merece la pena porque es una pasta gansa, pero ....

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 00:28 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Ayer Coinomi publicó el siguiente twit:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Para los shitforks de Bcash y Gold funciona de maravilla, quizás lo más fácil será esperar a que añadan todos.



... una vez leido este tuit (gracias, bmbnct!!) creo que me voy a esperar a ver la solución de coinomi. Voy a ver si neecsitan chapas y les incentivo.


----------



## stiff upper lip (31 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Bueno después del pullback sobre los 17000 que comentamos cuando estaba el bitcoin a 11000 ha vuelto a testear el soporte de los 12000 la pérdida de dicho soporte llevaría al bit a los 8000 en el corto plazo.
> 
> Todo esto mientras otras cryptodivisas como el ripple suben como la espuma ya es la segunda en el market place. El bitcoin tiene las horas contadas , tiene competencia desde dentro mucho más eficiente. El primer smartphone no puede competir con el último es ley de vida. Estuvo bien mientras duró, lleva 8 años siendo líder es hora de que de el relevo a una futura promesa.
> 
> ...



Eso es falso, en mi círculo la gente tiene estudios y apenas han oído mencionar el asunto de pasada y de momento no se han planteado meterse, ni siquiera el ingeniero informático.

Y pretendes que nos creamos que los últimos que se enteran siempre de todo están interesándose por el asunto.

La generación langosta llegará tarde a ésto, y nos pagará las plusvalías, como nosotros les hemos pagado las suyas vía pisito y mercado laboral.

Así se reseteará el equilibrio intergeneracional.


----------



## Tin Rope (31 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Un poco de retrospectiva:



Mira papá, ¡salgo en la foto! Un puñado de bitcoins en mano en marzo de 2013, veamos un gráfico para ponernos en perspectiva que se pierde muy rápido:

https://image.ibb.co/f6KCcG/20171230_185030.jpg

57$ y tremenda subida en pocos meses que se ve en el gráfico y el Nico desprestigiando, incitando a vender, en fin, ¡patético! 

El por 300 se cumplió con holgura y todo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Dic 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Este cabrón hijo de la gran puta que trabaja para sus amos poderosos quiere que vendáis los 100 BTC que tengáis porque lo que realmente les da miedo es que el bitcoin se ponga a 100.000 o 200.000 y los sigáis teniendo y desbanquéis a los poderosos.
> 
> Mi consejo: Vended lo mínimo para llevar muy buena vida de aquí a 2 años, y con paciencia guardad el resto para entrar en la élite mundial dentro de pocos años.



Yo añadiría que os informéis muy bien de todos los avances que tiene Bitcoin en la recámara. Uno del que yo no tenía conocimiento y me acabo de enterar ahora es éste:

How Bulletproofs Could Make Bitcoin Privacy Less Costly

Se ve que unos investigadores de Stanford han logrado resolver algunos problemas que tenían las confidential transactions y han estado trabajando en su propia implementación sin que nadie más lo supiese.


----------



## Nico (31 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Un poco de retrospectiva:





quebractubre dijo:


> Mira papá, ¡salgo en la foto! Un puñado de bitcoins en mano en marzo de 2013, veamos un gráfico para ponernos en perspectiva que se pierde muy rápido:




Mi mayor y mejor deseo de que puedan "hodlear" *TODO y PARA SIEMPRE*. 

Creo que nadie mejor que Uds. para cosechar el fruto de sus acciones. Se lo merecen y se lo han ganado.


----------



## remonster (31 Dic 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Monster cómo ves el chart a corto plazo? Peter Brandt ha dibujado un HCH demasiado claro... Tengo la duda al igual que todo el mundo.. Ahora mismo estaría haciendo un backtest a la clavícula. Lo que pasa es que btc acostumbra a anular esos HCH tan claros.
> 
> Tb puede q haya afectado mucho al precio el tema taxes



Yo creo que la burbuja ha pinchado y nos vamos entorno a $7000. Pero esta vez lo vamos a recuperar mas rapido que la anterior...un año o año y medio, como mucho.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 09:20 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Mi mayor y mejor deseo de que puedan "hodlear" *TODO y PARA SIEMPRE*.
> 
> Creo que nadie mejor que Uds. para cosechar el fruto de sus acciones. Se lo merecen y se lo han ganado.



Manipulador asqueroso. Lo que hay que hacer es vender lo mínimo para llevar la mejor vida hasta la próxima burbuja. No hay porqué hodlear todo ni para siempre. Lo que no hay que hacer ahora es venderlo todo como propones, rata asquerosa.

Me encanta que pulules por aqui. Eres el mejor indicador de lo acojonados que andan tus dueños los poderosos.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (31 Dic 2017)

¿A cuánto cotiza actualmente el Bitcoin?

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remonster (31 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo añadiría que os informéis muy bien de todos los avances que tiene Bitcoin en la recámara. Uno del que yo no tenía conocimiento y me acabo de enterar ahora es éste:
> 
> How Bulletproofs Could Make Bitcoin Privacy Less Costly
> 
> Se ve que unos investigadores de Stanford han logrado resolver algunos problemas que tenían las confidential transactions y han estado trabajando en su propia implementación sin que nadie más lo supiese.



Lo que han hecho es optimizar las "range proofs" necesarias en las "confidential transactions" de Maxwell y en Mimblewimble para ahorrar espacio. Pero aún no es suficiente. Lo costoso de las "range proofs" sigue siendo el problema para obfuscar las cantidades en las transacciones.


----------



## lewis (31 Dic 2017)

Se hace un receso en Navidades, se descansa, se coge aire, se asimila y dentro unos días todos al gimnasio y a hacer los deberes.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (31 Dic 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> *Eso es falso*, en mi círculo la gente tiene estudios y apenas han oído mencionar el asunto de pasada y de momento no se han planteado meterse, ni siquiera el ingeniero informático.
> 
> Y pretendes que nos creamos que los últimos que se enteran siempre de todo están interesándose por el asunto.
> 
> ...



Que argumento de refutación más bueno!!! tu forma de pensar: algo que te ha pasado a ti, que ni te conozco, es falso porque no me ha pasado a mi. Entiendo que tu eres de esos que dicen la tierra no es redonda porque aun no lo he visto con mis ojos, sigue así! te irá muy bien jajajaja.

Subnormalidades a parte, no se de que país serás quizás alguno subdesarrollado sin medios de comunicación que te invadan, ni a tu circulo de amigos, te envidio por ello, pero en mi país en un pueblo de menos de 1000 habitantes una persona que lo único tecnológico que tiene es un móvil se enteró de los bitcoins por la publicidad del periódico y las noticias que este difunde. La gracia es que cada conversación empieza con bitcoin la gente de la calle lo ve como un pelotazo especulativo. Un colega que llevaba sin ver más de un año porque trabaja en japón lo primero que me dijo es viste el bitcoin...

Si tu colega no se ha enterado de que el bitcoin existe es porque será sordo y ciego... pero el resto del mundo donde vives lo sabe desde japón hasta el pueblo más recóndito, allí donde llegue un medio dicho medio ha hablado de su noticia más famosa. No es pretender ser adivino, es simple sentido común y matemáticas de primaria. Si dependes de que gente subnormal esté dispuesta a pagar más por lo que tú ya pagaste, eso te irá bien mientras haya nuevos tontos disponibles, cuando no hay más tontos dispuestos a pagar más por algo que ya tiene el resto del mundo el precio colapsa. 

No he descubierto nada, eso está ahí en la historia financiera, la importancia que tenía el bitcoin hoy la tenía el tren en su momento(con el cual también se especuló)y la industria no se hizo con todo el dinero del mundo de forma exponencial como es lógico, cuando pasó la moda y el último tonto entró el precio retornó a donde debe estar.

Es por ello que este boom del bitcoin va a ser el último de los 4 que ha tenido, en los primeros entraba gente que entendían el producto cara al futuro, a mi ya me apasionó en 2009 la idea de satoshi. A diferencia de las últimas 3 veces donde lo que entraba era dinero inteligente y cualificado(sin medios de por medio), ahora quien ha entrado en este boom en su mayoría es el pueblo medio que no tiene ni puta idea del bitcoin y cuyo único fin es especulativo, nada de utilidad, y fácilmente sabréis como acaba todo aquel novato que pretende hacerse millonario con 4 euros porque algo ha subido mucho 8 años atrás. A mi todos estos tontos que entran ahora me pagaron mis beneficios :XX:


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (31 Dic 2017)

Taxi en Barcelona.


----------



## stiff upper lip (31 Dic 2017)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Que argumento de refutación más bueno!!! tu forma de pensar: algo que te ha pasado a ti, que ni te conozco, es falso porque no me ha pasado a mi. Entiendo que tu eres de esos que dicen la tierra no es redonda porque aun no lo he visto con mis ojos, sigue así! te irá muy bien jajajaja.
> 
> Subnormalidades a parte, no se de que país serás quizás alguno subdesarrollado sin medios de comunicación que te invadan, ni a tu circulo de amigos, te envidio por ello, pero en mi país en un pueblo de menos de 1000 habitantes una persona que lo único tecnológico que tiene es un móvil se enteró de los bitcoins por la publicidad del periódico y las noticias que este difunde. La gracia es que cada conversación empieza con bitcoin la gente de la calle lo ve como un pelotazo especulativo. Un colega que llevaba sin ver más de un año porque trabaja en japón lo primero que me dijo es viste el bitcoin...
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, tu colega de japón es un claro ejemplo del español medio, ese si que es un excelente argumento. Lo del tipo de pueblo es una anécdota.

Y no te sorprende que en un grupo de gente de provincias todos con estudios superiores y bastante proclives a las modas, gente que hace sus trasteos con cacharros tecnológicos y están bastante al loro no sean las criptos uno de sus temas de conversación.

En España las criptomonedas no son asunto todavía del gran público. Supongo que en otros países irán más avanzados como siempre.

El limpiabotas aún no compra bitcoin, y ni mucho menos ethereums, dashes o Pivx


----------



## BlueArrow (31 Dic 2017)

¡¡Jojojojo!! Los bancos australianos (y seguramente de más países, porque están empezando a amenar a la peña con cerrarles la cuenta en otros sitios) empiezan a tener problemas:

*Reddit*

/DEC 31, 2017/

Australia's "big 4" banks, dominating 83% of Australia's banking industry, stepped up their efforts to block crypto-currency trading and stem the outflow of customer cash this week, spiking a renewed wave of social-media condemnation.

Banking regulation in Australia requires banks to hold a minimum of 11% cash against loans they write, so as crypto-investors move their savings out of the banking system, those banks loose their ability to legally write new loans, or worse, fall into non-compliance with their reserve obligations.

The big-4 banks pay no interest (0%) to business accounts, while personal accounts earn from 0% to 1% annual interest and attract a range of fees and charges. Contrast this with cryptocurrencies, where bitcoin earned more than 1400% in 2017, and Ethereum earned above 8600% and it's clear to see why Australians have lost interest in keeping their deposits in their bank account. In just one year, a decent investment in crypto outstrips even an entire lifetime's investment in Australia's second-top performer: real-estate - a market that itself is seeing lower and lower returns, with widespread acknowledgement that it's also 30% overpriced, and on-path for a major correction in 2018.

APRA, the body responsible for setting the cash reserve limits, increased the reserve limit shortly after the GFC, as Australians fearful for their funds placed heavy pressure on cash withdrawals, forcing the Australian Federal Reserve to print billions in additional cash to prevent widespread customer panic. APRA added 1% to the cash reserve minimum to help ensure the banks survive the next rush.

Unfortunately, investigations reveal that interbank-loans accounts for more than 90% of their cash reserve requirements, and that when all these are taken into account, Australian banks are really only holding 1.22% in actual cash reserves.

To put that into perspective - for every $12,200 invested in bitcoin, the big-4 banks need to deny or call-in $1M worth of loans. That's money that traditional investors ordinarily need for buying more houses. Australia's real-estate market is already on thin ice - it's catch-22: because houses are so overpriced, interest rates need to be kept extra low, but because rates are low and houses are overpriced, investors are now turning to alternative and better performing investments, which means less money to write loans, less people to buy houses, less chance of making money (and much higher risk) for real-estate. Australia's housing market is so overpriced that investments in Crypto are arguable less risky.

So it's time for social media to stop blaming the banks for halting the outflow of cash into crypto: it's not their fault. Australia allowed banks to profit (and house prices to spike) off the back of "invented" money so long as banks hold a little bit back in cash. Now that Australia's real-estate-ponzi has reached 30% past it's breaking point, it's no wonder investors want their cash out.

Don't expect the majority of Australians to shed any tears: 2017 also marked the turning point in Australia's history where house prices became so unaffordable that more than 50% of the population will never in their lifetime be able to afford one. 2018 will mark an interesting reversal of fortunes in Australia, where "Safe" is not "Houses" anymore.


----------



## Arctic (31 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¡¡Jojojojo!! Los bancos australianos (y seguramente de más países, porque están empezando a amenar a la peña con cerrarles la cuenta en otros sitios) empiezan a tener problemas:
> 
> *Reddit*
> 
> ...



Este es en mi opinión el punto de ataque más claro. No te preocupa que esta medida se extienda?


----------



## BlueArrow (31 Dic 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Este es en mi opinión el punto de ataque más claro. No te preocupa que esta medida se extienda?



Sí, porque yo ya he tenido movidas con 2 bancos. Por ejemplo, hasta el año pasado estuve cambiando a Bitcoin una parte significativa de los beneficios de una de mis empresas de forma mensual. Nos amenazaron con cerrarnos una de las cuentas, de forma que transferimos todo a otro banco y cerramos las cuentas (de esa empresa y otra). Fue una movida y el banco me llamó tropecientas veces después de aquello.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (31 Dic 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Un poco de retrospectiva:



Mira que yo me doy patadas por ser miembro de este foro desde 2007 y haber ignorado todos los hilos de bitcoin y cryptos y no haberme informado del tema hasta ahora.

Pero tu que llevas desde 2013 escribiendo en estos hilos estas cosas, debes estar al borde del suicidio. Si solo hubieras usado el 0.0001% del esfuerzo en escribir por aquí en comprar unas chapas en 2013, hoy serias millonario.


----------



## BlueArrow (31 Dic 2017)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Mira que yo me doy patadas por ser miembro de este foro desde 2007 y haber ignorado todos los hilos de bitcoin y cryptos y no haberme informado del tema hasta ahora.
> 
> Pero tu que llevas desde 2013 escribiendo en estos hilos estas cosas, debes estar al borde del suicidio. Si solo hubieras usado el 0.0001% del esfuerzo en escribir por aquí en comprar unas chapas en 2013, hoy serias millonario.



Si Nico tuviera un mínimo de dignidad se haría el harakiri foril y desaparecería. Pero no tiene vergüenza.

De todas formas alguien como él, que lleva equivocándose de forma tan clara todo este tiempo, que acumula tantos errores a sus espaldas, está completamente desacreditado y a estas alturas, más que influenciar a nadie, lo que consigue es causar repugnancia hacia su persona.

Es el mejor castigo que puede tener, el desprecio generalizado que le tiene la gran mayoría de los que aquí leen.

Un vano esfuerzo por tu parte Nico, si lo haces por motivos personales o por problemas psicológicos. Si es porque te pagan, allá tú con tu karma (si es que tienes alma, claro, que esa es otra).


----------



## Geldschrank (31 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Si Nico tuviera un mínimo de dignidad se haría el harakiri foril y desaparecería. Pero no tiene vergüenza.
> 
> De todas formas alguien como él, que lleva equivocándose de forma tan clara todo este tiempo, que acumula tantos errores a sus espaldas, está completamente desacreditado y a estas alturas, más que influenciar a nadie, lo que consigue es causar repugnancia hacia su persona.
> 
> ...



Hay dos cosas que le benefician, el anonimato y la nómina. Alguien así está claro que está cobrando por esto. Imagino que tendrá otras identidades en varios foros, por que no creo que sólo esto le salga a cuenta.


----------



## stiff upper lip (31 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¡¡Jojojojo!! Los bancos australianos (y seguramente de más países, porque están empezando a amenar a la peña con cerrarles la cuenta en otros sitios) empiezan a tener problemas:
> 
> *Reddit*
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la banca firmó su sentencia de muerte en 2008 (y aún no lo saben) cuando de la mano de los gobiernos expropiaron a los ciudadanos de su dinero vía impuestos con el fin de salvar sus culos de las pésimas inversiones. Pensaron que se iban de rositas. Pero las criptos son su Karma, la reacción, la venganza del universo por semejante atropello.

Y por lo que se deduce del final del artículo parece que también van a ayudar a terminar de reventar la burbuja inmobiliaria. 

Son excelentes noticias para toda la gente de bien.


----------



## BlueArrow (31 Dic 2017)

Yo creo, como el libro cuyas fotos puse el otro día, que Bitcoin va a causar un terremoto económico a unos niveles que no llegamos a imaginar. Creo que Bitcoin va a causar una crisis económica y tendrá repercusiones geopolíticas.

Por ejemplo Bulgaria incautó hace un tiempo muchos Bitcoins a unos delincuentes. Hace poco el gobierno ha entrado en shock al darse cuenta que esos Bitcoins que tienen son ahora varios miles de millones de dólares. La pregunta es, ¿los venderán? No creo. Si de repente tienes un activo como ese que se ha revalorizado tanto y que te da la posibilidad, si HODLeas, de aumentar el tesoso del estado hasta el punto de convertirte en un país de otra categoría... ¿no defenderías tus intereses?

La cuestión es que los estados, en algún momento, verán que o se dan prisa en entrar o quedarán en desventaja económica frente a otros que hayan invertido antes. Será una cuestión de poder económico.

Eso lo cambiará todo. Ahí Bitcoin habrá triunfado definitivamente, habrá hecho presa a los estados, no podrán ni plantearse atacarlo si tienen reservas significativas de Bitcoin. Los que se lo planteen serán los que tengan menores reservas, es decir, menos que perder, lo cual será un reflejo de su debilidad económica y, con ello, de su escasa capacidad de influir en los asuntos mundiales.


----------



## Hamster (31 Dic 2017)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Mira que yo me doy patadas por ser miembro de este foro desde 2007 y haber ignorado todos los hilos de bitcoin y cryptos y no haberme informado del tema hasta ahora.



Algo parecido me pasa a mi: durante mucho tiempo veía hilos que hablaban del Bitcoin, pero no entré hasta 2013, cuando ya estaban a 100$.
De todas formas, Mojón, Remonster y compañía ( muchos más) me convencieron de que tenía futuro, vi la trayectoria que llevaba el "invento" (las sucesivas "burbujas fractales") y decidí meter unos euros. Lástima no haber entrado antes! En vez de unos pocos BTC tendría ahora unas decenas,pero en fin...
Doy las gracias a todos los que, en burbuja, han hecho posible que me enterara de esta historia. Ayer vendí mi primera cantidad "importante" multiplicando por mucho la sexta parte de lo que invertí en 2013. Muchas gracias una vez más.
También debo agradecer a este foro (que leo desde mucho antes de registrarme) el no haberme metido en la locura de la burbuja de los pisos (aunque en eso también tienen que ver crisis energética.org e idealista.com).
Bueno, gracias a todos. También a Nico y a los que ejercen de abogado del diablo, sus puntos de vista, errados o no, también sirven para confrontarlos con los de los demás. De todos se aprende algo.
FELIZ 2018 A TODOS!!!!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Dic 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¡¡Jojojojo!! Los bancos australianos (y seguramente de más países, porque están empezando a amenar a la peña con cerrarles la cuenta en otros sitios) empiezan a tener problemas:



Yo creo que no debemos generalizar hablando de "los bancos" como un ente global porque recuerdo haber escuchado a Antonopoulos decir que, en alguna conferencia que él ha dado fuera de países de primera fila, representantes de bancos que operan en países del segundo y del tercer mundo le han reconocido entre bambalinas que ellos están encantados con el Bitcoin

Luego ya, pensando, te das cuenta que incluso en el mundo de la Banca, también hay estatus y clases. Me imagino que a esos bancos se les coharta/limita su acceso a la red SWIFT o se les imponen condiciones draconianas que nunca cumplen los bancos más poderosos y es por eso por lo que Western Union y otras grandes empresas de envío de remesas hacen su agosto a costa de perjudicar a este tipo de Bancos.

Con Bitcoin, además de resultar más barato el envío de grandes cantidades de dinero que con Western Union, a esa banca del segundo y tercer mundo se les ofrece la posibilidad de aumentar márgenes de benficio para competir con los grandes y, además, Bitcoin no puede margina a unos nodos frente a otros, por lo que ellos se encontrarían con una red de pagos que no les marginaría.

Así que yo creo que la banca del segundo y tercer mundo competirá vía Bitcoin contra la banca del primer mundo y eso al final obligará a éstos a aceptarlo ante la falta de competitividad.


----------



## Claudius (31 Dic 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Pareces olvidar que lo que da "valor" a la blockchain (o al menos es una de sus fuentes de valor más importantes) es su capacidad como "ledger" o registro inalterable y público.
> 
> Si la cadena histórica se conserva de algún modo, puede ser porque mantienes los REGISTROS y lo que "achicas" tiene que ver con los SALDOS de las cuentas.
> 
> ...



Al leer esto se me ocurre una opción 'pseudocodiana' que no se si se ha planteado, los que danzáis todo los días por los hilos de BIPs a lo mejor habéis leído algo.

Es que bajo un escenario de cadenas laterelas, se podría implementar código para que n gigas bajo un mecanismo de consenso automático y empezando de comienzos de cadena se hiciera pruning, a una lateral estática.

Con lo que se podría hacer que la cadena principal tuviera un tamaño más estable y una escalabilidad de tamaño asumible para full nodes de perfil de hardware bajo (en pro de la descentralización 'universal')
Con lo que esos datos quedarían cacheados a una lateral, y el ledger sería siempre consultable en tiempo real sin borrado alguno.
Mojón, has visto algo de esto en algún bip? como se afronta el pruning para el futuro.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 13:40 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Te sale más caro el fee que la carrera... espero que acepte BCH u otras alts porque si no mal negocio.



Bueno, también le puede decir en lugar de: Aceptas Bitcoin?
Quieres Bitcoin? la comisión la pagas tu y te pago en ellos,

Ya que es una forma para el de conseguirlos sin comisión de intercambio, ni exchange, ni historias, todo computable a un valor. 

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 13:42 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Si Nico tuviera un mínimo de dignidad se haría el harakiri foril



........LoL
:XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Mojón, has visto algo de esto en algún bip? como se afronta el pruning para el futuro.



El pruning es algo muy simple de hacer en Bitcoin, pero el problema de escalabilidad, por mucho que hayáis escuchado por ahí, no es el tamaño en sí de la cadena de bloques, sino la cantidad de UTXO que tiene que mantener el nodo en la memoria RAM y el ancho de banda de la conexión.

Esos son los verdaderos retos de la escalabilidad y el por qué se mantienen los bloques limitados a 1MB.

Si aumentamos el tamaño de los bloques, la cantidad de UTXO (unspent outputs) que deberían gestionar los nodos en RAM se incrementaría exponencialmente, porque la gente podría ir dividiendo sus Bitcoins en UTXO con cantidades más bajas de bitcoins al resultar más barato su envío en los bloques, lo que requeriría de nodos mucho más potentes y conexiones de internet mucho más rápidas. Todo eso conduce irremediablemente a la centralización de la red de nodos.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Dic 2017)

Ya se estan empezando a limpiar transacciones con fees de tan solo 60 sat/byte

Si alguien me hubiera aceptado la apuesta ahora mismo estaria acojonado.

Por suerte para nuestros trolles no ponen la pasta donde tienen la boca.


----------



## Claudius (31 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El pruning es algo muy simple de hacer en Bitcoin, pero el problema de escalabilidad, por mucho que hayáis escuchado por ahí, no es el tamaño en sí de la cadena de bloques, sino la cantidad de UTXO que tiene que mantener el nodo en la memoria RAM y el ancho de banda de la conexión.
> 
> Esos son los verdaderos retos de la escalabilidad y el por qué se mantienen los bloques limitados a 1MB.
> 
> Si aumentamos el tamaño de los bloques, la cantidad de UTXO (unspent outputs) que deberían gestionar los nodos en RAM se incrementaría exponencialmente, porque la gente podría ir dividiendo sus Bitcoins en UTXO con cantidades más bajas de bitcoins al resultar más barato su envío en los bloques, lo que requeriría de nodos mucho más potentes y conexiones de internet mucho más rápidas. Todo eso conduce irremediablemente a la centralización de la red de nodos.



A mi esa 'hipótesis' no me ha convencido nunca porque la ley de Moore, la deja anulada. Seguramente habéis regalado por 400 eur. una consola a un adolescente que tiene las capacidades de mover tranquilamente las necesidades de un nodo a 2M, en una línea de fibra estándar en el occidente actual (USA-Europa-Asia) de 100M síncronos . Lo mismo que podría hacer una consola de hace 5 años, aparcada en el trastero.


Consolas-mas-vendidas-de-historia-nintendo-xbox-playstation/
Las 10 consolas más vendidas de la historia - MediaTrends

O la potencia que tiene una Xbox del 2005 comparado con una shit de rasberrypi
Xbox 360 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ambos de arquitectura RISC. 

an-gaming-consoles-be-used-as-a-bitcoin-mining-platform (y si no minas nada, pues de fullnode hace perfectas funciones)
Can gaming consoles be used as a Bitcoin mining platform? - Bitcoin Stack Exchange


----------



## tastas (31 Dic 2017)

Pues yo tengo una transacción zombie que pensaba que ya se habría olvidado por los nodos que no tengo muchas ganas que se lleve a cabo.


----------



## Nico (31 Dic 2017)

Aprovechando el saludo de Fin de Año para todos los compañeros de este foro -de los que aprendí cosas extremadamente útiles para mi actividad- no puedo dejar de comentar los diferentes '_ad hominem_' expresados más arriba con una reflexión.

Se escribe en los foros para expresar opiniones. Se hace de gratis. Se expresan ideas.

Pero eso es apenas "una parte" de la comunicación. La misma se completa con el otro extremo: la recepción de las ideas y el *análisis personal*.

Cada quién sabrá si una idea o comentario le resulta útil o no. Lo grave es no expresarlo.

Que llame la atención sobre los OBJETIVOS por los que una persona INVIERTE es algo totalmente lógico. Que a algunos les cause temor o les quite o afecte las esperanzas no tiene que ver con mi mensaje sino con el modo en que lo reciben.

_¿ Estás absolutamente seguro de tus convicciones ?... y entonces qué te importa lo que alguien opine en un foro ?_

Pero, que gente que "la pegó" con su inversión y sacó su beneficio en vez de *EDUCAR* a alguien en otra situación lo incentive a *NO PENSAR* es "mala leche".

Varios han hecho verdaderas fortunas (*felicitaciones!*) y, es más que posible que hayan 'asegurado' sus posiciones en el "mundo real" y se puedan dar el lujo de que todo se vaya al traste sin problemas. Su "riesgo" es nulo o se ha minimizado.

Algunos tomaron parte de sus ganancias, montaron empresas, hoy pueden vivir de ellas, el resto es "de gratis". Otros habrán comprado sus pisos o completado sus otras inversiones... todos ellos (afortunados) han actuado con inteligencia... su "riesgo" criptográfico es casi una anécdota.

Pero, unos cuantos se enfrentan ahora a la situación que los "afortunados" vivieron hace tiempo y tienen que tomar sus decisiones. El tema para éstos es diferente, no han creado empresas, ni articulado otras inversiones, ni comprado su piso, ni...

... todo lo que tienen en la mano es "números en la pantalla" y "riesgo".

Obviamente -y como siempre- las decisiones son PERSONALES. _¿ Prefieres el riesgo ?_... PUES CORRELO HOMBRE !

Sin embargo, lo menos que cabe en un foro de GENTE INTELIGENTE (como es éste) es que alguien también brinde otra perspectiva para que la mente pueda usar TODOS LOS ARGUMENTOS a la hora de tomar decisiones.

Cuando se invierte *se CORREN RIESGOS* pero el objetivo de invertir *NO ES CORRER RIESGOS sino CUMPLIR OBJETIVOS FINANCIEROS !!*

El que va a un casino con UNA FICHA y la pone al 11 negro no sufre... es una apuesta y se está divirtiendo. Si pierde no pasa nada.

Pero gana!... vaya... ahora tiene 36 fichas... la Diosa Fortuna le ha sonreído... pues bien, todavía no le cambia la vida así que ahora pone 5 fichas en el 36 rojo. Si pierde no pasa nada, va en "free ride" en esta visita al Casino... pero resulta que Dios ha decidido tratarlo con cariño y GANA !... guauuu, ahora tiene como 200 fichas !... y eso ya es otra cosa.

Y acá es donde se abren los caminos... si esas 200 fichas son "poca cosa" puede tener sentido seguir jugando... juega "gratis" y no pasa nada si pierde.

Pero, si esas 200 fichas fueran IMPORTANTES porque su valor le permite "algo" relevante en la vida, es allí donde tiene que pensar que hace.

Es cierto que los Dioses por allí han dispuesto seguir premiándolo y, si continúa con el riesgo de jugar puede salir con más fichas aún.

Pero TAMBIEN ES POSIBLE que los Dioses le hayan dado un buen día que no dura para siempre.

La decisión la toma cada quien... pero es bueno escuchar *LAS DOS CAMPANAS*.

Cuando se invierte *se CORREN RIESGOS* pero el objetivo de invertir *NO ES CORRER RIESGOS sino CUMPLIR OBJETIVOS FINANCIEROS !!*

No dejaré de insistir en que *DEFINAN SUS OBJETIVOS FINANCIEROS*. Los Dioses a veces sonríen y a veces se cagan de risa con nuestros males. No hay que abusarse de los Dioses. :rolleye:

Un Feliz Año. Felicitaciones para los afortunados. Sean Felices. Vamos a romperla en 2018. Aprendan a *PENSAR COMO INVERSORES y no como jugadores de casino.*

Abrazo para todos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (31 Dic 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya se estan empezando a limpiar transacciones con fees de tan solo 60 sat/byte
> 
> Si alguien me hubiera aceptado la apuesta ahora mismo estaria acojonado.
> 
> Por suerte para nuestros trolles no ponen la pasta donde tienen la boca.



Los perros ladran, los demás, nos informamos, entendemos y arriesgamos sobre nuestro conocimiento.

El día 20 de este mes le regalé a un amigo mío 1 mBTC. 

Lógicamente, la comisión que pagué en Mycellium fue muy inferior a la recomendada, del orden de 80 sat/byte. 

El se quedó un poco preocupado ya que las confirmaciones no llegaban. Le expliqué un poco lo que sucedía y lo que llegaría a ocurrir según pasasen los días.

Hoy me ha escrito diciéndome que la transacción le llegó sin problemas.

Sentido común y buen hacer, no hay más.

Feliz día de año viejo!


----------



## tixel (31 Dic 2017)

Que pateticos sois los que venís diciendo que ahora las comisiones son más bajas. Aunque de bajas no tienen nada. Y lo más patetico es cuando dicen veiiiiiiiiss.
Pero tarados, si las fees de corecoin dentro de nada aún van a estar más altas.
Es para mearos en la cara, seguro que hasta os gustaba.
Mientras en bitcoin cash están hablando de 1 satoshi por 10 bytes.
Y bitcoin cash ya viene en 5 distros de linux. Libre software power.
Repology: versions for electron-cash
Y la ln ya se admite que no estará cuando los abducidos la esperan
update network descriptions to be more accurate by jlopp · Pull Request #2010 · bitcoin-dot-org/bitcoin.org · GitHub
Que tengaís buen año, pero los que tengais corecoins no penseís que las alegrias os van a venir por ahí, lo contrario me temo.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (31 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El pruning es algo muy simple de hacer en Bitcoin, pero el problema de escalabilidad, por mucho que hayáis escuchado por ahí, no es el tamaño en sí de la cadena de bloques, sino la cantidad de UTXO que tiene que mantener el nodo en la memoria RAM y el ancho de banda de la conexión.
> 
> Esos son los verdaderos retos de la escalabilidad y el por qué se mantienen los bloques limitados a 1MB.
> 
> Si aumentamos el tamaño de los bloques, la cantidad de UTXO (unspent outputs) que deberían gestionar los nodos en RAM se incrementaría exponencialmente, porque la gente podría ir dividiendo sus Bitcoins en UTXO con cantidades más bajas de bitcoins al resultar más barato su envío en los bloques, lo que requeriría de nodos mucho más potentes y conexiones de internet mucho más rápidas. Todo eso conduce irremediablemente a la centralización de la red de nodos.




Como continuación a este tema repito la respuesta que le di a skull&Bones ayer:

Mi propuesta es que los bloques de más de 2 años de antigüedad desaparezcan de la cadena de bloques totalmente, que se vayan sobreescribiendo con los nuevos. Entonces, para evitar que desaparezcan los bitcoins de las UTXOs de más de 2 años habría que implementar un sistema para "obligar" a que antes del periodo de caducidad estas direcciones transfieran sus fondos a direcciones nuevas (por ejemplo, un més antes de la fecha límite). El quid de la cuestión es cómo diseñar el procedimiento que evite que se pierdan los bitcoins antiguos, y aquí va mi propuesta (explicado en forma simplificada):

Simultáneamente a toda transacción que genere una UTXO se crea un contrato inteligente que se encargará de efectuar el movimiento de dichos fondos a una dirección nueva un mes antes de la fecha de caducidad (en función de la altura de la cadena de bloques, por ejemplo). En el preciso momento de realizar dicha transferencia, el smart contract fija la correspondencia entre claves privadas y públicas de ambas UTXOs, de forma que con la clave privada antigua se pueda acceder tb a la nueva. Al hacer esta transferencia el contrato antiguo finalizaría y se crearía uno nuevo por validez de otros 2 años, y así sucesivamente. Siempre existirá trazabilidad entre la dirección original y las nuevas ya que durante cada periodo de 2 años existirá un mapeo entre direcciones. 

Habría pues, dos formas de acceder a los fondos de las UTXOs:

- UTXOs de antigüedad menor de 2 años: como hasta ahora, con la clave privada de la dirección.

- UTXOs más antiguas de 2 años: A través del contrato inteligente que mapea la dirección antigua con la nueva.

En un primer momento, el contrato inteligente se podría implementar incluso en una red separada, como ethereum, aunque el objetivo final es que esté implementado en la propia red bitcoin.

Está claro que se pierde el histórico de las transacciones con más de 2 años de antigüedad, pero este es un "mal menor" que merecería la pena asumir si tenemos en cuenta la escalabilidad que aporta esta implementación. Tendríamos un libro contable de la misma solidez criptográfica que el actual, pero solamente de las últimas transacciones. Quizá se pueda implementar como bifurcación de la cadena, ya que es un cambio demasiado abrupto sobre la filosofía actual.

Lo que expongo es una idea general, requiere de muchíiiisimo más detalle de implementación técnica, por supuesto.

-------//////

Así no se produciría un incremento de las UTXOs y la cadena de bloques tendría un tamaño fijo. Eso sí, se perdería el historial detallado de los movimientos anteriores a 2 años atrás, aunque la ventaja de escalabilidad es clara.

Mira a ver qué te parece, Mojón


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (31 Dic 2017)

Al obligar gastar UTXO de mas de cierta antigüedad estarias generando nuevos UTXO con lo que no resuelves el problema.

Además, la correspondencia entre claves privadas la tendrias publicada donde? En la misma cadena o en otra? En cualquier caso, me parece que generaría problemas de seguridad importantes.

Los contratos inteligentes es una funcionalidad extra que se le puede añadir a la Blockchain de bitcoin pero no creo que se le pueda asignar una misión tan importante como escalar bitcoin.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (31 Dic 2017)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Al obligar gastar UTXO de mas de cierta antigüedad estarias generando nuevos UTXO con lo que nos resuelves el problema.
> 
> Además, la correspondencia entre claves privadas la tendrias publicada donde? En la misma cadena o en otra? En cualquier caso, me parece que generaría problemas de seguridad importantes.
> 
> Los contratos inteligentes es una funcionalidad extra que se le puede añadir a la Blockchain de bitcoin pero no creo que se le pueda asignar una misión tan importante como escalar bitcoin.





Gracias por tu respuesta.

Digamos que el usuario puede elegir 2 opciones:

- transferencia "clásica" como las actuales, sólo que tus bitcoins estarán asegurados solamente durante 2 años en la cadena de bloques.

- traspaso con contrato de renovación asociado. Te aseguras no perder los bitcoins, pero es "más caro" y vas perdiendo una pequeña cantidad cada renovación por las comisiones.

El quid de la cuestión es cómo diseñar el contrato y dónde guardar la correspondencia entre direcciones antiguas y nuevas. Pero las UTXOs no crecerían y el tamaño de la cadena tampoco.

Feliz año


----------



## Skull & Bones (31 Dic 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> Digamos que el usuario puede elegir 2 opciones:
> 
> ...



mira esto.... QTUM

Qtum es el primer sistema de contrato inteligente basado en UTXO con un modelo de consenso de prueba de participación. La plataforma usa Account Attraction Layer para combinar el Bitcoin Core y la Ethereum Virtual Machine. El modelo de prueba de participación reduce la dificultad computacional en la red y aumenta las posibilidades de escalado.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (31 Dic 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> mira esto.... QTUM
> 
> 
> 
> Qtum es el primer sistema de contrato inteligente basado en UTXO con un modelo de consenso de prueba de participación. La plataforma usa Account Attraction Layer para combinar el Bitcoin Core y la Ethereum Virtual Machine. El modelo de prueba de participación reduce la dificultad computacional en la red y aumenta las posibilidades de escalado.





Gracias, lo miraré....

Pero ya será el año que viene


----------



## Pirro (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz 2018 a todos, en especial a los habituales e imprescindibles, a los que llevan años teniendo razón y siendo reconocidos por el mercado. Vuestra amplitud de miras y altruismo a la hora de compartir conocimiento han abierto muchas puertas a mucha gente. Habeis cambiado el destino de muchas personas.

Gracias. Un millón de gracias.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (1 Ene 2018)

Feliz 2018 a todos. Sigamos participando de este cambio de paradigma.

Bitcoin es una esperanza ante el peso implacable del poder.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (1 Ene 2018)

Feliz año yonkis del Bitcoin! A ver si esta mierda se va to the moon este 2018 y mandamos a la mierda jefes y clientes!!!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿a la Luna?... A la Luna ya se fue. )...
> 
> Hay que pensar en lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Gilipolleces y FUD, como siempre.

Ni Bitcoin va lento, ni está "saturado". Los bloques siguen saliendo puntualmente a los 10 minutos y los usuarios están encontrando usos cada vez más valiosos para la red.


----------



## Pablo Villa (1 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿a la Luna?... A la Luna ya se fue. )...
> 
> Hay que pensar en lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Eso es una autentica gilipollez. Si tengo q meterle 10.000.000$ a las crypto, uso bitcoin y me quedo tranquilo ! Los 50 pavos de comision y el tiempo de confirmacion ( inferior al de los bancos)me la sopla!

Ni etherums , ni proof os stake, ni bcash que tiende a la centralizacion y con un clinte q tarda 10 siglos en bajarse, o un riple del que ya vengo ( un mas de lo mismo) ni otras polladas, q lo que busco es seguridad, no enriquecer a 4 gilipollas en apuestas arriesgadas!


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Ene 2018)

este hilo tendría que estar en guardería y en de alts con chincheta en en principal... el mundo al revés... en este hilo todo el mundo poniéndose a parir y en el de alts le gente interesada en cambiar el mundo para mejor


----------



## Pablo Villa (1 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> este hilo tendría que estar en guardería y en de alts con chincheta en en principal... el mundo al revés... en este hilo todo el mundo poniéndose a parir y en el de alts le gente interesada en cambiar el mundo para mejor



En el de las alts, donde nadie holdea, todo es especulacion. Meter y sacar.

Dentro de poco contruir una blockchain sera a precio 0. Donde quedaran vuesteas inversiones? Pasara como en el año 2000 donde los cuatro listos de siempre con su web , ya cotizaban en wall street....hasta que todo se vino abajo!

Vigila esas supuestas ayudas!!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> este hilo tendría que estar en guardería y en de alts con chincheta en en principal... el mundo al revés... en este hilo todo el mundo poniéndose a parir y en el de alts le gente interesada en cambiar el mundo para mejor



Vete a pumpear estafas a otro lado.


----------



## sirpask (1 Ene 2018)

Este sería mi ranking (4 primeras) para invertir si lo tuviera que hacer. (eso si, hay alguna que no sale)

2017 reference impl commits & merges:
Bitcoin Core: 1,925
Litecoin: 1,298
IOTA: 1,166
Monero: 1,199
Bitcoin ABC: 1,104
Ethereum Classic: 895
Ethereum (geth): 833 
Zcash: 491
Stellar: 453
Dash: 394
Bitcoin Classic: 374
Ripple: 271
Bitcoin Unlimited: 218
Bitconnect: 23
Dogecoin: 0


----------



## tixel (1 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿a la Luna?... A la Luna ya se fue. )...
> 
> Hay que pensar en lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Ya se iran poniendo al día según vean que los 19k son un bonito recuerdo que no aprovecharon.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 11:44 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Gilipolleces y FUD, como siempre.
> 
> Ni Bitcoin va lento, ni está "saturado". Los bloques siguen saliendo puntualmente a los 10 minutos y los usuarios están encontrando usos cada vez más valiosos para la red.



Muy bonito. pero cuales son esos usos más valiosos para que nos descojonemos un rato.
Me juego la polla a que no dices ni uno, pero te quedo mu bonito eso.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 11:47 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> este hilo tendría que estar en guardería y en de alts con chincheta en en principal... el mundo al revés... en este hilo todo el mundo poniéndose a parir y en el de alts le gente interesada en cambiar el mundo para mejor



Aquí podría ser exactamente igual pero mientras haya tarados que defiendan comisiones de 50 pavos, 4 tps y la cadena atascada para meses o para siempre va a ser imposible hablar de nada útil.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Este sería mi ranking (4 primeras) para invertir si lo tuviera que hacer. (eso si, hay alguna que no sale)
> 
> 2017 reference impl commits & merges:
> Bitcoin Core: 1,925
> ...



Deja de pumpear estafas en el hilo de Bitcoin.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vete a pumpear estafas a otro lado.



este es el ejemplo al que me refiero... este hilo está lleno de gente poniendose a parir... en el de las alts ni un insulto


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> este es el ejemplo al que me refiero... este hilo está lleno de gente poniendose a parir... en el de las alts ni un insulto




Entre estafadores os entendeis bien. Quedaos alli.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> este es el ejemplo al que me refiero... este hilo está lleno de gente poniendose a parir... en el de las alts ni un insulto



No veo un insulto en la respuesta de Mojón. Vete a poner ese post en el hilo del oro, a ver lo que obtienes. 
En este hilo tenemos la desgracia de contar con Tixel intentando colar la estafa de Bcash, igual te has confundido con el.


----------



## tixel (1 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Será posible abrir canales en la Lightning Network sin tener que hacer una transacción inicial en la cadena de bloques? Supongo que sí, he leído algo de hacerlo mediante sidechains, pero no sé cómo iría en la práctica. Si no, si cientos de millones de personas quisieran abrir un canal, costaría años, incluso si la cadena de bloques se llenara de únicamente transacciones para abrir canales.



No, y no solo eso sino que con la blockchain capada de mierda de btc es imposible que haga nada.
Hablaban que tendría que tener un bloque de 133Mb para que eso pudiera rular. Incluso te podrían robar fondos sin incrementar el tamaño del bloque, y no se espera que lo hagan por lo que aún suponiendo que ln llegase a funcionar, no lo haría en la cadena de corecoin.
Elizabeth Stark of Lightning Labs admits that a hostile actor can steal funds in LN unless you broadcast a transaction on-chain with a cryptographic proof that recovers the funds. This means LN won't work without a block size limit increase. @8min17s


A ver si en este 2018 avanzamos un poco en este hilo y nos dejamos de humo y de repetir una y otra vez lo mismo.
Corecoin está condenada y va a morir y no porque lo diga yo, sino porque no hay un solo motivo por la que deba vivir.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 15:55 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Bitcoin could be adding 0.3% to Japanese GDP
> 
> - The rise in the value of bitcoin could be adding 0.3% to Japanese GDP growth.
> 
> ...



Si, ya sabemos como calculan eso. Si no meten putas y farlopa y le suman otro 1 %


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (1 Ene 2018)

Vete a cagar al campo Tixel de los cojones. La gente pasa de vuestra estafa bcrash. Ni comprando a los gafapastas soplapollas de Sillicon Valley que llegaron tarde a la fiesta y no quieren quedar como retrasados, vais a conseguir pumpear esa mierda. Ni atacando a la red de Bitcoin, ni comprando a la CNBC ni timando con Coinbase. Da gracias de que vale lo que vale. MATAO


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La ola de bitcoin ya fue, yo entiendo que la gente se sienta tentada al ver el rally que ha seguido y quiera reproducir la misma senda, pero que razonen, eso ya es el pasado, ya no va a volver a suceder... Ahora únicamente seréis pasto de quienes os los vendan a precio de oro y sin esperanza de recuperar dicha inversión.
> 
> Quien quiera especular que vaya a las alt, y quien quiera monedas mundiales que lea sobre nuevas tecnologías que sean capaces de hacerlo... Porque bitcoin ni lo es ni lo será.




"La ola del bitcoin ya fue". ¿ No es eso lo que decias cuando pasamos los $900 ? ¿ Ahora que estamos a mas de $10.000 sigues con el mismo discurso ?

Que poca vergüenza teneis. Menos mal que queda todo escrito y cualquiera puede leerlo.


----------



## nucken (1 Ene 2018)

No entiendo a esta gentuzza que no para de escrachear el hilo de BTC. 
Si no te gusta BTC, con una vez que nos cuentes/vendas tu th es suficiente.
Se educado y ve a esparcir tu mierda al hilo correspondiente, aquí no aportáis nada.
O pagaros la visita al psiquiatra porque no es normal.

Es como ser antitaurino y estar a todas horas en el foro de "hierroyalbero"

Qué si quiero saber las bondades de bch, eth.. ya me preocuparé de buscar su correspondiente foro.

¿Lo podéis entender, o ni eso?



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La ola de bitcoin ya fue, yo entiendo que la gente se sienta tentada al ver el rally que ha seguido y quiera reproducir la misma senda, pero que razonen, eso ya es el pasado, ya no va a volver a suceder... Ahora únicamente seréis pasto de quienes os los vendan a precio de oro y sin esperanza de recuperar dicha inversión.
> 
> Quien quiera especular que vaya a las alt, y quien quiera monedas mundiales que lea sobre nuevas tecnologías que sean capaces de hacerlo... Porque bitcoin ni lo es ni lo será.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ene 2018)

Opino que mientras haya trolles por aqui ladrando es porque seguimos cabalgando.

El día que desaparezcan los trolles quizás me empiece a preocupar y venda mis bitcoins.

Por cierto, ¿ que seria de aquel pobre hombre de los INFRANQUEABLES 2800 ? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (1 Ene 2018)

La actitud de los trolles de este hilo está alimentada por uno de los vicios mas antiguos; la envidia. Además que ellos mismo lo reconocen que ojalá hubieran comprado en su momento. 

Lo mejor de todo es que en este foro los hilos oficiales de las alts que supuestamente desbancarán el bitcoin estan hundidos en el olvido (con alguna excepción) y la mayoría del debate de esas alts tiene lugar en un hilo que se llama "ESPECULACIÓN con altcoins". 

Y digo debate por decir algo, porque ahi los posts son la mayoría del estilo: "halluda! Compro esta shitcoin o no?"


Pero ojo, que nos quede claro que el bitcoin no tiene futuro porque solo sirve para especular, eh?


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El precio del bitcoin es un indicador equivoco sobre su valor como tecnología, más bien de lo que habla es de una aceptación sociologica... Pero esta está basada en factores como los medios de comunicación, el tiempo de la tecnología, el desconocimiento de los compradores...
> 
> Cuando un conocido os hablé de bitcoin preguntad y veréis cuanto sabe... Nociones muy rudimentarias, respecto a su ideología (sic) es la del comprador de lotería...




En cambio los compradores de las shitcoins que promocionais son todo lo contrario. Son eruditos tecnologicos que conocen a la perfeccion la tecnologia de dichas shits. Lo ultimo que quieren es especular con ellas :XX::XX:

Vaya nivel mas bajo tienen los trolls de hoy en dia. Ya os lo podiais currar un poco mas.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (1 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Gilipolleces y FUD, como siempre.
> 
> Ni Bitcoin va lento, ni está "saturado". Los bloques siguen saliendo puntualmente a los 10 minutos y los usuarios están encontrando usos cada vez más valiosos para la red.



Siguen saliendo con su ridículo límite de 3 transacciones por segundo...

Es inexplicable que el bitcoin no elimine sus actuales limitaciones que lo lastran totalmente y desincentivan su uso.

- Aumentar la capacidad con un tamaño de bloque flexible.

- Reducir el retardo en las confirmaciones bajando el periodo de generación de bloques a varios segundos junto con el punto anterior.

- Eliminar la centralización: cambiar de sha256 a CriptoNight.

- Mejorar la privacidad como en Monero.

Ahora mismo Monero es mucho mejor servicio financiero P2P que btc.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 18:45 ----------




Pablo Villa dijo:


> Eso es una autentica gilipollez. Si tengo q meterle 10.000.000$ a las crypto, uso bitcoin y me quedo tranquilo ! Los 50 pavos de comision y el tiempo de confirmacion ( inferior al de los bancos)me la sopla!
> 
> Ni etherums , ni proof os stake, ni bcash que tiende a la centralizacion y con un clinte q tarda 10 siglos en bajarse, o un riple del que ya vengo ( un mas de lo mismo) ni otras polladas, q lo que busco es seguridad, no enriquecer a 4 gilipollas en apuestas arriesgadas!



Tanto btc como bch son centralizados. 3 nodos superan el 50% de capacidad de hash, dejando por lo tanto todo el servicio a su merced y capricho.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 18:48 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Ya se iran poniendo al día según vean que los 19k son un bonito recuerdo que no aprovecharon.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 11:44 ----------
> 
> ...



A mi tampoco me entra en la cabeza que haya gente metida en btc y que no quiera que mejore.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> - Aumentar la capacidad con un tamaño de bloque flexible.



Cuando el 99% de las transacciones vayan por la LN, cuando, del 1% restante que vaya por la cadena, el 99% sea SegWit y cuando introduzcan las Schnorr signatures, entonces y sólo entonces se debería empezar a discutir el asunto del aumento de tamaño de bloques.

Os recuerdo que el tamaño de bloque es capital para mantener la descentralización. Ya tenemos medios de pago electrónicos rápidos, ya tenemos medios de pago electrónicos baratos, lo que no tenemls son métodos electrónicos de pago descentralizados.



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> - Reducir el retardo en las confirmaciones bajando el periodo de generación de bloques a varios segundos junto con el punto anterior.



Eso lo único que logra es incrementar el número de bloques que se declaran como huérfanos por la red pero, ni incrementa la certidumbre del sistema, ni lo mejora.



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> - Eliminar la centralización: cambiar de sha256 a CriptoNight.



Eso, eso, cambiemos un algoritmo de cifrado ámpliamente contrastado, fiable y seguro, por otro que no conoce ni Dios y mucho menos confiable.



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> - Mejorar la privacidad como en Monero.



Ya se está trabajando en mejorar, tanto la privacidad, como la fungibillidad. Si las Schnorr entran en 2018, se habrá avanzado mucho en ese campo.



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Ahora mismo Monero es mucho mejor servicio financiero P2P que btc



.

Si monero tuviese que gestionar la ingente cantidad de transacciones aue maneja Bitcoin, veríamos a ver si eso es cierto. Para hablar de escalabilidad, primero hay que escalar y ninguna shitcoin tiene todavía la demanda que tiene Bitcoin.



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> A mi tampoco me entra en la cabeza que haya gente metida en btc y que no quiera que mejore.



Todos queremos mejorarlo, pero mucha gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla, otra mucha busca funcionalidades que Paypal le ofrecería de forma más sencilla y barata y casi el restante ha llegado para meterse en algún pump and dump de alguna shitcoin y comprarse una moto.

Los interesados en la tecnología en sí, en leerse algunos papers y en comprender las verdaderas implicaciones que va a tener Bitcoin en distintos ámbitos no serán ni el 1% de los usuarios.


----------



## Speculo (1 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Tanto btc como bch son centralizados. 3 nodos superan el 50% de capacidad de hash, dejando por lo tanto todo el servicio a su merced y capricho.



¿Dónde se puede comprobar este dato?


----------



## tixel (1 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La ola de bitcoin ya fue, yo entiendo que la gente se sienta tentada al ver el rally que ha seguido y quiera reproducir la misma senda, pero que razonen, eso ya es el pasado, ya no va a volver a suceder... Ahora únicamente seréis pasto de quienes os los vendan a precio de oro y sin esperanza de recuperar dicha inversión.
> 
> Quien quiera especular que vaya a las alt, y quien quiera monedas mundiales que lea sobre nuevas tecnologías que sean capaces de hacerlo... Porque bitcoin ni lo es ni lo será.



Claro que paso, no ves como se ponen de los nervios a la minima que les dices las verdades del barquero. A mi no me matan porque no saben donde vivo.


----------



## besto (1 Ene 2018)

No está tan claro que bitcoin sea una ola pasada, para empezar, la única crypto con cierto reconocimiento generalizado es bitcoin. Mi madre sabe lo que es bitcoin e incluso si ahora le dice alguien que le paga algo con bitcoins es posible que se le cruce el cable e incluso lo acepte.
Dile que le das Dash y se quedaría ojiplatica. Eso tiene valor, mucho valor cuando hablamos de DINERO.
Pregunta a los expertos... en reddit se habla de que LN ya está operativo, que poco a poco se irá extendiendo su uso. El otro día alguien aquí tb hablaba de estar haciendo pruebas... qué opinais? Es cierto que LN ya está funcionando bien?
Esta claro que si bitcoin mejora o soluciona un poco los problemas de lentitud actuales recobrara mucho valor perdido con los problemas evidentes de las ultimas semanas.
Estamos todos convencidos de que el bitcoin está en corrección y que se puede ir a 8000 o incluso menos pero como salgan noticias positivas igual nos vamos a 30.000 y se caga la perra.


----------



## tixel (1 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Opino aquí lo mismo que les digo a los conocidos cuando empiezan con la cantinela del bitcoin y los pelotazos... Ya les digo: "no...no... No"... Les digo "el futuro son las criptomonedas pero bitcoin se ha convertido en una tulipomania"...
> 
> Y los tipos empiezan con el rollo "es el futuro , es la moneda mundial"... Y ni siquiera saben las limitaciones de esta tecnología, ni que pueden comprar satoshis, ni que hay cientos de criptomonedas... Siempre les digo:invertid en criptomonedas, pero jamás en bitcoin :-D, así soy yo de solidario con quiénes me rodean, les evitó que tiren el dinero.
> 
> La mayoría de los que preguntan por bitcoin son este perfil... Su concepto es "dinero digital"



Eso se va a solucionar el año que viene, la gente cuando hable de bitcoin a lo que se referira es a cash.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 23:01 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cuando el 99% de las transacciones vayan por la LN, cuando, del 1% restante que vaya por la cadena, el 99% sea SegWit y cuando introduzcan las Schnorr signatures, entonces y sólo entonces se debería empezar a discutir el asunto del aumento de tamaño de bloques.
> 
> Os recuerdo que el tamaño de bloque es capital para mantener la descentralización. Ya tenemos medios de pago electrónicos rápidos, ya tenemos medios de pago electrónicos baratos, lo que no tenemls son métodos electrónicos de pago descentralizados.
> 
> ...



Vemos que seguimos con la cantinela de la ln, como antes era sw cuando:
1 no se sabe si funcionara, por ahora está muy lejos de hacerlo
2 no funciona con bloques de 1 mb y la blockchain atascada
3 no soluciona la escalabilidad, solo casos concretos
Y despues estos son los que nos llaman estafadores a los que no comulgamos cuando lo único que hacen es vender cosas que no existen y seguramente no lo hagan en el futuro y si lo hicieran tampoco de la manera esperada.
Cuando los que estafan les llaman estafadores a los que simplemente señalan lo evidente del mal funcionamineto de btc y que la única alternativa a día de hoy a btc es bch es que la cosa está muy chunga en corecoin, pero eso ya lo sabekos unos cuantos aquí.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 23:06 ----------




besto dijo:


> No está tan claro que bitcoin sea una ola pasada, para empezar, la única crypto con cierto reconocimiento generalizado es bitcoin. Mi madre sabe lo que es bitcoin e incluso si ahora le dice alguien que le paga algo con bitcoins es posible que se le cruce el cable e incluso lo acepte.
> Dile que le das Dash y se quedaría ojiplatica. Eso tiene valor, mucho valor cuando hablamos de DINERO.
> Pregunta a los expertos... en reddit se habla de que LN ya está operativo, que poco a poco se irá extendiendo su uso. El otro día alguien aquí tb hablaba de estar haciendo pruebas... qué opinais? Es cierto que LN ya está funcionando bien?
> Esta claro que si bitcoin mejora o soluciona un poco los problemas de lentitud actuales recobrara mucho valor perdido con los problemas evidentes de las ultimas semanas.
> Estamos todos convencidos de que el bitcoin está en corrección y que se puede ir a 8000 o incluso menos pero como salgan noticias positivas igual nos vamos a 30.000 y se caga la perra.



No mientas en reddit nadie dice que la ln va a funcionar y menos pronto. Ya os ireis enterando los abducidos cuando pasen los meses y nada.
Fijate que ponían un plazo de 18 meses, cuando eso en este mundo son eones. Si tienen que esperar 18 meses cuando la saquen de btc no quedan ni los restos. Recuerdo que yanestamos debajo del 40% de dominio y bajando a plomada.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> No está tan claro que bitcoin sea una ola pasada, para empezar, la única crypto con cierto reconocimiento generalizado es bitcoin. Mi madre sabe lo que es bitcoin e incluso si ahora le dice alguien que le paga algo con bitcoins es posible que se le cruce el cable e incluso lo acepte.
> Dile que le das Dash y se quedaría ojiplatica. Eso tiene valor, mucho valor cuando hablamos de DINERO.
> Pregunta a los expertos... en reddit se habla de que LN ya está operativo, que poco a poco se irá extendiendo su uso. El otro día alguien aquí tb hablaba de estar haciendo pruebas... qué opinais? Es cierto que LN ya está funcionando bien?
> Esta claro que si bitcoin mejora o soluciona un poco los problemas de lentitud actuales recobrara mucho valor perdido con los problemas evidentes de las ultimas semanas.
> Estamos todos convencidos de que el bitcoin está en corrección y que se puede ir a 8000 o incluso menos pero como salgan noticias positivas igual nos vamos a 30.000 y se caga la perra.



Te respondo sobre las pruebas realizadas con Lightning Network en testnet con dos full nodes.
- Los pagos son casi instantáneos. En cuanto envío un pago de un nodo a otro, llega en 2 segundos.
- He probado a comprar café con LN y lo mismo, el pago es inmediato. 
- La wallet eclair, envía pero aun no puede recibir, pero el envío es rapidísimo. 

Tengo pendiente de realizar más pruebas, entre ellas la prueba de enrutamiento que comente; pero como funcione la mitad de bien en la mainnet, la LN va a ser la po...

Lo mejor es que lo probéis por vosotros mismos.


----------



## besto (1 Ene 2018)

Y cuando se supone que empieza a generalizarse esta mejora y se mete en la mainnet?


----------



## bmbnct (1 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Y cuando se supone que empieza a generalizarse esta mejora y se mete en la mainnet?



Llevo unos días desconectado de este mundillo pero tras una búsqueda rápida veo que ya se ha probado en la mainnet y la RC1 ya ha salido: Lightning Network RC1 Release 'Completes Bitcoin Mainnet Transactions'

Si hay algo más actual (que no venga del subreddit /btc porque es directamente falso) lo desconozco.


----------



## stiff upper lip (1 Ene 2018)

Quiero haceros una pregunta, me la hizo el otro día un amigo Ingeniero informático y no supe qué contestarle (porque lo ignoro). 

Me dijo que no ve viable la blockchain porque cuando un día ocupe varios teras (o más) cómo se va a manejar? 

Alguien puede ilustrarme? Gracias


----------



## tixel (1 Ene 2018)

A todos estos que creeis que la ln funciona podeis meter(si hay huevos) meter vuestros corecoins en la cartera srtfu de la mainnet de ln.
Suerte y ya contareís.:XX:

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 23:53 ----------




stiff upper lip dijo:


> Quiero haceros una pregunta, me la hizo el otro día un amigo Ingeniero informático y no supe qué contestarle (porque lo ignoro).
> 
> Me dijo que no ve viable la blockchain porque cuando un día ocupe varios teras (o más) cómo se va a manejar?
> 
> Alguien puede ilustrarme? Gracias



Si, varias que el precio del almacenamiento baja y un disco de 1 tb mete varios años no de bloques de 1 mb sino de 8 y cuesta no se ¿unos 50?
Dos, no es necesario para todos los nodos bajar toda la cadena y se están estudiando otros metodos como el sharding.
Ese problema lo crearon los asustaviejas de core. No existe


----------



## javipasa (2 Ene 2018)

ETH Combo - Ethereum Slots
Para conseguir ethereum gratis.


----------



## Periplo (2 Ene 2018)

He notado q ha bajado el fee de btc bastante...2/3 desde Bitfinex. 

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El pichín<3 (2 Ene 2018)

llegara ripple a 2.50?


----------



## Arctic (2 Ene 2018)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> llegara ripple a 2.50?



Para igualar tu cociente intelectual?
Qué parte de "HILO OFICIAL DE BITCOIN" no entiendes???


----------



## El pichín<3 (2 Ene 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Para igualar tu cociente intelectual?
> Qué parte de "HILO OFICIAL DE BITCOIN" no entiendes???



me he confundido de hilo , tampoco hace faltar el respeto hijo de la gran puta .. no crees?


----------



## Arctic (2 Ene 2018)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> me he confundido de hilo , tampoco hace faltar el respeto hijo de la gran puta .. no crees?



A ver cuando nos confundimos los de aquí y vamos a tocar los huevos al otro hilo gratuitamente. Ese día te respetaré, aunque hagas gilipolleces como preguntar si uno de los "activos" más volátiles del planeta va a subir un puto 4%.


----------



## tixel (2 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Te respondo sobre las pruebas realizadas con Lightning Network en testnet con dos full nodes.
> - Los pagos son casi instantáneos. En cuanto envío un pago de un nodo a otro, llega en 2 segundos.
> - *He probado a comprar café con LN y* lo mismo, el pago es inmediato.
> - La wallet eclair, envía pero aun no puede recibir, pero el envío es rapidísimo.
> ...



No se miente. ¿No te lo han dicho de pequeño?


----------



## Periplo (2 Ene 2018)

A donde los banqueros deseen...
Alguien se dará una buena ostia con Xrp...


Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obduliez (2 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> He notado q ha bajado el fee de btc bastante...2/3 desde Bitfinex.
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Pues sí, una transacción que tenía parada se ha completado hace unas horas con un coste de 0,243 mBTC. (0,50206 mBTC/kB).


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Ene 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede comprobar este dato?



Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Cash Block Details

Como ves 3 nodos acaparan el 50% del poder de hash.

Por eso, si de verdad quieren que sea una red descentralizada los usuarios deben imponer que se cambie el algoritmo de hash por uno que solo permita el minado con cpu, como por ejemplo el que usa Monero, CriptoNight.

Si no se hace es porque a los mineros/validadores no les interesa, que son los que tienen centralizado todo el poder en el servicio bitcoin cash y core.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details
> 
> Coin Dance | Bitcoin Cash Block Details
> 
> ...




He aqui uno que no sabe la diferencia entre un nodo y un pool de minado.

Si no sabeis de lo que hablais es mejor que esteis callados.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

sigo sin entender porque bitcoin tiene que ser chincheta en en principal y no en de alts... bitcoin es el 38% y alts el 62% de capitalizacion.. él dinero indica cuál debería ser en orden de importancia


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> sigo sin entender porque bitcoin tiene que ser chincheta en en principal y no en de alts... bitcoin es el 38% y alts el 62% de capitalizacion.. él dinero indica cuál debería ser en orden de importancia



Porque el market cap no es indicador de absolutamente nada. Infórmate mejor y lo verás.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Porque el market cap no es indicador de absolutamente nada. Infórmate mejor y lo verás.



ya, bitcoin es la luz, es la segunda llegada al mundo de Jesucristo... el resto no importa


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> ya, bitcoin es la luz, es la segunda llegada al mundo de Jesucristo... el resto no importa



No, probablemente esa epifanía lo sea la primera mierda buggeada, insegura e inútil con la que te hayan conseguido engañar a ti y que ahora estés intentando pumpear tú en el hilo de Bitcoin.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

Btc cae,shitland sube.

Las alarmas deben estar sonando a tutiplen en bitcoinlandia,todos como pollo sin cabeza esperando el mesias LN que no viene y ya deberia estar aqui.
El gigante con pies de barro esta cayendo.

Por no decir que la pasta fresca entra en shitland, y muy poca en bitcoin.

A estas alturas decir que *todo *shitland es caca/timo/scam y que bitcoin es la luz y la verdad, ya no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Ene 2018)

Si alguien esta interesado en probar Lightning Network en la testnet de forma sencilla sin tener que instalarse nada, puede hacerlo siguiendo estos pasos:

1.- Entra en HTLC.me Lightning Network Custodial Wallet, que es una wallet online donde le dan tBTC (bitcoins de prueba), pinchando en"Got it, I wrote it down".

2.- Para 'gastarlos' se puede hacer comprando unos articulos sobre LN en Y'alls: Articles, served using the Lightning Network! o comprando un cafe en Starblocks | Spend bitcoin with LN on TESTNET .

Para profundizar más, mejor probarlo con un full node, pero para darse cuenta del potencial de una forma sencilla esos pasos pueden servir.


----------



## tixel (2 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Si alguien esta interesado en probar Lightning Network en la testnet de forma sencilla sin tener que instalarse nada, puede hacerlo siguiendo estos pasos:
> 
> 1.- Entra en HTLC.me Lightning Network Custodial Wallet, que es una wallet online donde le dan tBTC (bitcoins de prueba), pinchando en"Got it, I wrote it down".
> 
> ...



¿Para que vamos a probar algo que no va a funcionar en la vida?
Y ya vamos por el 36% de dominancia para btc. Como son los bancos, primero pumpean btc y cuando se cansan pumpean ripple. La tactica está clara, despues de destruir btc ahora encaminan a la gente a ripple que es la autentica shitcoin centralizada y con emisión ilimitada y totalmente controlada por ellos.


----------



## Speculo (2 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details
> 
> Coin Dance | Bitcoin Cash Block Details
> 
> ...



Esa gráfica refleja que los últimos bloques han sido minados, básicamente, por cinco pools ¿es así? 

No sé qué relevancia tiene eso en la descentralización de la red. Los mineros son los encargados de aportar tecnología. El reparto de la información imagino que recae en los nodos, al margen de los pool de minería, y, sin embargo, esos nodos permiten que cinco empresas controlen todo el proceso de minado, fundamental para el correcto funcionamiento de bitcoin.

Yo aquí he leído en varias ocasiones que eso da lo mismo y los que lo dicen lo tienen muy claro.


----------



## Venganza. (2 Ene 2018)

desconfio de quien da consejos sin que nadie se los haya pedido, y mas amparandose el anonimato.

por ejemplo, que algunos digan que en su entorno el ultimo tonto ya esta preguntando como comprar bitcoin, cuando *ni el 0,02% del dinero del mundo esta invertido en bitcoin* demuestra que solo intentan manipular.

que se metan sus "razonamientos" por el culo, leyendolos, me afirmo todavia mas en no vender hasta que un bitcoin no valga un millon de dolares.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 10:37 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Como todo lo que dice ese estafador, es una absoluta aberración.
> 
> Los full nodes son los que vigilan el cumplimiento de las normas del protocolo Bitcoin.
> 
> ...





muchas gracias por la explicacion, la gente olvida que lo unico que de verdad importa es garantizar que nunca habra mas de 21 millones de bitcoins, pocas alts pueden decir lo mismo.

todo lo demas: escalabilidad, tasas etc tiene arreglo


----------



## Pirro (2 Ene 2018)

Nunca he entendido esa fijación por retorcer el discurso para adaptarlo a nuestros intereses. Floreros viejos, que en su día inviertieron en Bitcoin hoy día alertando de que la dominancia de Bitcoin cae, que Bitcoin es una mierda, como si tuvieran que convencerse convenciendo a los demás de la decisión tomada.

Y no, no soy un purista, me parece cojonuda la existencia de shitland. Pero señores, Shitland es donde vamos los pringados, especuladores de poca poca monta a robarnos las bitcoñas unos a otros.

No perdamos la perspectiva.


----------



## Rajoy (2 Ene 2018)

Vaya somanta de palos Nicoleto !
Que tiempos aquellos en los que yo era uno de los pocos que denunciaba tu FUD !



Nico dijo:


> Aprovechando el saludo de Fin de Año ...
> 
> Se escribe en los foros para expresar opiniones. *Se hace de gratis*. Se expresan ideas.



Ha cambiado el año, pero veo que *entre tus buenos propósitos para 2018 no está dejar de mentir* ... :no:




Nico dijo:


> Algunos tomaron parte de sus ganancias, montaron empresas, hoy pueden vivir de ellas, el resto es "de gratis". Otros habrán comprado sus pisos o completado sus otras inversiones... todos ellos (afortunados) han actuado con inteligencia... su "riesgo" criptográfico es casi una anécdota.
> 
> Pero, unos cuantos se enfrentan ahora a la situación que los "afortunados" vivieron hace tiempo y tienen que tomar sus decisiones. El tema para éstos es diferente, no han creado empresas, ni articulado otras inversiones, ni comprado su piso, ni...
> 
> ...



Siempre pasa lo mismo con lo que escribes. Parece que tiene cierto sentido hasta que lo analizas un poquito.

Parece que tener el capital en criptos sea una opción de riesgo. Leyéndote parece incluso que sea la única opción de riesgo. Cómo si invertir en bolsa, dejar el dinero en el banco o comprar metales o inmuebles no tuviera sus riesgos. Y no sólo riesgos, también enormes desventajas en función de cuales sean tus, como los has llamado ?, ah si !: objetivos financieros :rolleye:

Te voy a decir cuales son mis OBJETIVOS FINANCIEROS, pequeña rata vendida al sistema:

Resulta que conforme ha ido aumentando el valor de las criptos en general y de bitcoin en particular, mi patrimonio ha ido aumentando proporcionalmente. Hasta el punto de que ahora, en ciertos aspectos, ha empezado a convertirse en un problema (bendito problema ! ).
Este año, por ejemplo, he comprado una vivienda con la mitad de lo obtenido de la venta de la anterior (la otra mitad era de mi ex ...) y el resto producto de la venta de criptos. Algo muy acertado según tus consejos, no ?

Pues, depende ... cuando te estás planteando seriamente abandonar el INFIERNO FISCAL llamado España, quizá no sea tan razonable esa inversión. Hay cualidades de las criptos que las hacen ideales para poder "viajar sin equipaje". Los que llevamos tiempo en este foro ya lo sabíamos. Incluso tu, porque eres una mala persona pero no un imbécil (al menos en cierto sentido, porque ser mala persona es un signo indudable de falta de inteligencia ...) pero voy a insistir una vez más en ello:

1) Hay cualidades como la anonimidad (en tanto en cuanto no publicites la propiedad de tus direcciones), la inembargabilidad y la disponibilidad de tus bitcoins en cualquier lugar del mundo sin estar restringido por ningún tipo de control de capitales, que son de inestimable valor tanto para los que tenemos intención de "mudarnos" como de, en general, aquellos que tienen importantes patrimonios que proteger de la insaciable voracidad del fisco de un número notable de países.

2) Esos importantes patrimonios o, en su caso, sus asesores financieros (eso que dices ser tu, no ? :XX empiezan a ser muy conscientes de las cualidades de algunas criptos en general y de bitcoin en particular. Concretamente, y a nivel de protección del patrimonio, bitcoin ofrece una seguridad que no tiene, ni de lejos, ninguna otra por número de nodos, resiliencia probada y descentralización.

3) Existe, incluso dentro de los países de la UE, una diversidad de regímenes fiscales para captar inversiones y capitales y los "criptomillonarios" van a ser un mercado muy apetecible ...

Me costo muchos meses entrar en bitcoin desde los primeros comentarios de Remonster en el hilo del oro. Hace ya algunos años que estoy en esto y, la verdad, es que cada vez tengo el culo menos apretado. Al contrario, la voracidad del Estado me hace encontrarme mucho menos cómodo en activos mas "visibles", más "regulados" y especialmente, más difíciles de mover.

La seguridad que me proporcionan los conocimientos adquiridos durante años gracias a los foreros de pro de este hilo (y a pesar de troles y fudsters como tú) unida a la certeza de que un porcentaje creciente de muchos patrimonios va a transformarse en bitcoins por las cualidades de ese activo, me hacen ser (correcciones incluídas) más optimista con respecto a bitcoin y más HODLER que nunca. 

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 11:55 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Nunca he entendido esa fijación por retorcer el discurso para adaptarlo a nuestros intereses. Floreros viejos, que en su día inviertieron en Bitcoin hoy día alertando de que la dominancia de Bitcoin cae, que Bitcoin es una mierda, como si tuvieran que convencerse convenciendo a los demás de la decisión tomada.
> 
> Y no, no soy un purista, me parece cojonuda la existencia de shitland. Pero señores, Shitland es donde vamos los pringados, especuladores de poca poca monta a robarnos las bitcoñas unos a otros.
> 
> No perdamos la perspectiva.



Creo que escribir a Nico me contagia su "abuelocebolletez", así que os voy a contar una pequeña experiencia ...

Durante años estuve trabajando en la empresa de mi padre. Era una empresa construída por él desde cero, con sus cualidades pero también con una estructura y, especialmente, un personal que no me gustaban.
Mi hermano pequeño entró a trabajar en la empresa y mi padre se planteó pasar ciertas líneas de producto a una empresa de nueva creación que funcionaba compartiendo recursos con la principal para, en un futuro, si fuera necesario, tener la opción de dividir las empresas. Y así ocurrió. Yo era el mayor y, por lo tanto, tenía derecho a quedarme con la empresa principal (la antigua) pero, torero que es uno, decidí quedarme la nueva porque era más "mía" (la había desarrollado yo) y no tenía los problemas que he mencionado al principio.

Los años siguientes a la separación fueron muy duros. La supuesta buena voluntad fraternal dejó paso a una competencia feroz. Allí aprendí en primera persona y de forma indeleble lo que es el "efecto red". El nombre lo tenía la otra empresa y comerciales, proveedores y clientes sólo reconocían ese nombre. Mi empresa no era NADA.

Yo tampoco soy un purista. He hecho mis pinitos con distintas alts y con distinta fortuna. Pero es una lotería.
Bitcoin tiene la marca, pero no sólo eso: también tiene los mejores desarrolladores. Puede que Core sea lento, es lo que tiene funcionar por consenso, pero no da pasos en falso. Hay muchos desarrollos en marcha. Y muy interesantes. Solo hay que tener paciencia. El agujero negro de Mojón irá aumentando su fuerza con cada nuevo desarrollo que vea la luz y, salvo algunas raras excepciones supongo, se tragará la inmensa mayoría de las shits.


----------



## tixel (2 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> desconfio de quien da consejos sin que nadie se los haya pedido, y mas amparandose el anonimato.
> 
> por ejemplo, que algunos digan que en su entorno el ultimo tonto ya esta preguntando como comprar bitcoin, cuando *ni el 0,02% del dinero del mundo esta invertido en bitcoin* demuestra que solo intentan manipular.
> 
> ...



El que faltaba pal duro. Joder, que cruz, Señor.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 12:22 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Nunca he entendido esa fijación por retorcer el discurso para adaptarlo a nuestros intereses. Floreros viejos, que en su día inviertieron en Bitcoin hoy día alertando de que la dominancia de Bitcoin cae, que Bitcoin es una mierda, como si tuvieran que convencerse convenciendo a los demás de la decisión tomada.
> 
> Y no, no soy un purista, me parece cojonuda la existencia de shitland. Pero señores, Shitland es donde vamos los pringados, especuladores de poca poca monta a robarnos las bitcoñas unos a otros.
> 
> No perdamos la perspectiva.



Lo que no hay que ser es un puto cabezón cerril y adaptarse a los tiempos, en esto y en todo. Que yo haya apoyado btc en su momento no quiere decir que lo vaya a apoyar pase lo que pase.
Y el btc de hoy no es el btc de hace 2 años. Los que han adpatado el discurso e intentado llevar al redil a otros pastos son ellos, no los que apoyamos bitcoin cash que seguimos apoyando lo mismo hoy que lo que apoyabamos en 2012 en mi caso.
Y por mucho pringao que se este enterando en 2018 que bitcoin existe, no ayuda a que su dominio sea del 35% y bajando. El mercado está hablando con letras de molde, los que mirais para otro lado lo pagareís y está bien que sea así.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 12:30 ----------

Cualquiera de las alts mayores es ahora un mejor bitcoin en cualquier métrica, y eso no es ni discutible.


----------



## waukegan (2 Ene 2018)

Centrémonos un momento en esto:

Cost per Transaction - Blockchain

A los que estais siguiendo el asunto:

1. ¿Es esto un problema? Me sorprendería que la respuesta fuese NO, pero en tal caso ¿por qué?

2. Si la respuesta es sí, ¿las soluciones que hay en camino serán eficaces? y ¿para cuando estarán implementadas?


----------



## Venganza. (2 Ene 2018)

pa que discutir, este año se vera quien lleva razon, 

2019 sera el año de los reflotes ridiculizantes


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

waukegan dijo:


> Centrémonos un momento en esto:
> 
> Cost per Transaction - Blockchain
> 
> ...



Pues que no te sorprenda tanto, porque NO es ningún problema. ¿O qué pensabas que ocurriría cuando el uso de Bitcoin comenzase a extenderse, aumentasen sus usuarios y empezase a utilizarse en usos más valiosos que el SatoshiDice?

La gente quiere utilizar Bitcoin y está dispuesta a pagar por ello. Fin de la historia.



waukegan dijo:


> 2. Si la respuesta es sí, ¿las soluciones que hay en camino serán eficaces? y ¿para cuando estarán implementadas?



Pues lo siento, pero la respuesta es NO, no es ningún problema. Bitcoin sigue funcionando como siempre, los bloques son minados con la frecuencia con la que se diseñó el sistema, etc.
Aun así, Bitcoin es un proyecto de software libre, así que los desarrolladores están viendo la forma de que la gente pueda bloquear unos bitcoins en unos canales de pago, establecer una red con esos canales y así, a cambio de tener una cantidad de bitcoins inmovilizada, poder realizar numerosos pagos eludiendo la necesidad de pagar las comisiones que requiere emplear la cadena de bloques.

Por el precio de utilizar Bitcoin para establecer un canal de pago y por el precio de inmovilizar una parte de tus bitcoins, podrás pagar fuera de la cadena de forma inmediata y muy barata.

Así que, dentro de poco, podrás elegir entre usar Bitcoin como hasta ahora, o inmobilizar parte de tu patrimonio a cambio de utilizar una red de segunda capa con transacciones más baratas e inmediatas


----------



## Arctic (2 Ene 2018)

waukegan dijo:


> Centrémonos un momento en esto:
> 
> Cost per Transaction - Blockchain
> 
> ...



Es un problema para determinado tipo de usos. Ahora mismo, no se puede utilizar una transacción en la cadena principal para pagar el pan, el café o la alfalfa de tixel. Es preocupante? Yo creo que no. Ese gráfico tan escandaloso que ves, no es más que el precio que los usuarios están dispuestos a pagar. Y se fija por oferta y demanda. En momentos como el actual, con una marabunta entrando a bitcoin, sube. En momentos más tranquilos, baja. No va a estar siempre como está ahora. Además, todos miramos el coste de las transacciones en fiat mientras que se pagan en bitcoin. Si el maravilloso Bitcoincrash cotizase al precio el bitcoin, sus comisiones multiplicarían por seis. 

A los usuarios nos gusta siempre pagar lo menos posible por las cosas. Pero hay que entender que la seguridad de la red hay que pagarla. También es más caro guardar el dinero en una cámara acorazada que en una caja de zapatos y nadie se queja por ello.

Respecto a las soluciones, se está trabajando en ello. Puedes leer sobre Segwit o Lightning Network. No va a ser ni hoy ni mañana, pero será. Y sobre todo será con garantías y sin pasos en falso, tal como esperamos los que llevamos años siendo clientes de este restaurante con tres estrellas michelín. El que quiera algo baratito y rápido, puede acudir al fast food de las shitcoins.


Edito: se adelantó Mojón


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

La arrogancia siempre precede a la caída.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (2 Ene 2018)

waukegan dijo:


> Centrémonos un momento en esto:
> 
> Cost per Transaction - Blockchain
> 
> ...




Estuve repasando mis compras y ventas en localbitcoins desde hace cuatro años mas o menos, y me bajé un listado que metí en una hoja de cálculo, en la que por cada operación se pueden ver, entre muchos otros datos, las comisiones de cada movimiento, y resulta que, oh sorpresa, las comisiones son cada vez mas bajas; por ejemplo, en el añs 2013 una compra de 4 bitcoisn llevaba una comisión de 0.006btc y conforme llego hasta hoy son cada vez mas bajas.
Claro, que hablamos de bitcoins, y lógicamente a aquellos a quienes os gustan mas los dólares y los euros os parece que cada vez son mas caras, pero no es así y lo demuestran los hechos. 
Y es que hay dos clases de shitcoins, los bccrash, ripples, etc, que son una mierdecilla, y luego están el dólar y el euro que no llegan ni a cagarruta de cabra.

O sea, que no, que las comisiones no están caras.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> La arrogancia siempre precede a la caída.



El estafado siempre se cree más listo que los demás.


----------



## Pirro (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> La arrogancia siempre precede a la caída.



En la vida te puedes caer seas bueno, malo, feo o guapo, humilde o arrogante. Lo que tiene estar sometidos a factores que no dependen de lo que hagamos.

Pero en cualquier caso, lo que me parece de una arrogancia supina es pensar que de entre las 1800 proyectos que se intercambian en Shitland el mío es el bueno, mejor que Bitcoin.

El tiempo dará y quitará razones. Y si llega el día en que haya algo más seguro y más utilizado que Bitcoin yo seré el primero en reconocerlo.


----------



## Venganza. (2 Ene 2018)

por lo visto aqui algunos prefieren amasar pesetas en vez de dolares, no se lo creen ni ellos

lo q puede suceder es q los bancos se esten cargando de bitcoins a la chita callando y quieren que los pringuis los suelten a bajo precio, si no, no entiendo esta histeria anti bitcoin.

si de verdad los bancos y sus mierdecillas a sueldo estan contra las cryptos p q nunca alertan de la burbuja de ripple, bch etc?

por cierto, el bitcoin crash de 4200 a 2500 $ en 10 dias. yo estaria cagao si tuviera bitcoin cash.


----------



## Pirro (2 Ene 2018)

Y por cierto, a los de "la dominancia históricamente baja" de Bitcoin. Ahí lo que veo es una señal como un piano de cola para intercambiar cryptocoñas por bitcoñas.

Avisados quedais.


----------



## candelario (2 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pues que no te sorprenda tanto, porque NO es ningún así, Bitcoin es un proyecto de software libre, así que los desarrolladores están viendo la forma de que la gente pueda bloquear unos bitcoins en unos canales de pago, establecer una red con esos canales y así, a cambio de tener una cantidad de bitcoins inmovilizada, poder realizar numerosos pagos eludiendo la necesidad de pagar las comisiones que requiere emplear la cadena de bloques.
> 
> Por el precio de utilizar Bitcoin para establecer un canal de pago y por el precio de inmovilizar una parte de tus bitcoins, podrás pagar fuera de la cadena de forma inmediata y muy barata.
> 
> Así que, dentro de poco, podrás elegir entre usar Bitcoin como hasta ahora, o inmobilizar parte de tu patrimonio a cambio de utilizar una red de segunda capa con transacciones más baratas e inmediatas




Pues lo veo perfecto.
Una buena solucion


----------



## barborico (2 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> por lo visto aqui algunos prefieren amasar pesetas en vez de dolares, no se lo creen ni ellos
> 
> lo q puede suceder es q los bancos se esten cargando de bitcoins a al chita callando y queiren que los pringuis los suelten a bajo precio, sino no entiendo esta histeria anti bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Joder justo es algo que estoy pensando.

¿Como acumulas btc baratos? 
Pumpeando monedas como ripple, en las cuales pueden quitar sin previo aviso las coins o emitir las que quieran cuando quieran de esos 60 y pico mil millones, según sus condiciones de uso.

Cuando todo el mundo este diciendo: "Bitcoin muerto, nuevo paradigma, etc...", las gacelas irán llenas de xrp/loquesea, y entonces se cumplirá la prediccion de mcafee y más de uno terminará millonario... pero de ripples.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

Para aclarar , llevo btc, entre otras muchas.
tiene muchos coletazos que dar toadavia.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Ene 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Joder justo es algo que estoy pensando.
> 
> ¿Como acumulas btc baratos?
> Pumpeando monedas como ripple, en las cuales pueden quitar sin previo aviso las coins o emitir las que quieran cuando quieran de esos 60 y pico mil millones, según sus condiciones de uso.
> ...




Acabas de relatar lo que lleva ocurriendo de manera ciclica una y otra vez desde hace años. 

Hace unas semanas bitcoin en maximos historicos y shitcoins por los suelos. Pasó lo que tenia que pasar.

Ahora mismo bitcoin barato, shitcoins caras. Es de cajon lo que va a pasar dentro de poco.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> El tiempo dará y quitará razones. Y si llega el día en que haya algo más seguro y más utilizado que Bitcoin yo seré el primero en reconocerlo.



El tiempo ya ha dado y quitado razones. ¿Te parecen suficientes cinco años para empezar a extraer conclusiones? A mi si. Snapshot histórico de hace cinco años de coinmarketcap:

Historical Snapshot - April 28, 2013 | CoinMarketCap

De todas esas shitcoins, sólo queda viva Litecoin, y será por poco tiempo porque su fundador, muy cuco él, acaba de vender todos sus litecoins cuando la lightning network está empezando a asomar la patita y, la única fachada de legitimidad que tenía su scamcoin (la velocidad en la aparición de bloques), deja de tener sentido.

Al resto de shitcoins, o se les han encontrado bugs gravísimos (por ejemplo a namecoin), o languidecen en la residencia de la tercera edad de las shitcoins (puestos bajos del ranking de market cap).

Siguiente año (2014): 

Historical Snapshot - January 05, 2014 | CoinMarketCap

aparecen ya directamente estafas manifiestas como Ripple (preminada, centralizada y de código cerrado) para poder competir con las estafas que surgieron el año anterior. Y surgen ya estafas en temas de moda que intentan acaparar la atención de los novatos avariciosos, como el POS de NXT, las múltiples pruebas de trabajo de quark, etc. También aparecen directamente subnormalidades como dogecoin.

Pero aquí ya vemos como las nuevas estafas van sustituyendo a las anteriores. De todas estas nuevas estafas, la única que perdura hasta hoy es Ripple.

Siguiente año:

Historical Snapshot - January 04, 2015 | CoinMarketCap

Ahí tenéis más estafas. Aparece la infame estafa de Maidsafe, que ya nos hemos encargado de desenmascarar en el foro Remonster y yo. Las nuevas estafas nacen con nuevas modas y van desplazando a muchas de las estafas anteriores. Surge la moda de la privacidad y nacen Dash y Monero para intentar engañar a los novatos que no comprenden lo que es la desanonimización por el análisis de tráfico de red. Fijáos cómo, incluso shitcoins con errores gravísimos de concepto como lo fueron Nushares y Nubits, aparecen allí en puestos altos.

Y la tendencia continua. Aparecen nuevas shitcoins al calor de las modas y van desplazando hacia abajo a las estafas de años anteriores. Pero siempre aparecen.

Año 2016:

Historical Snapshot - January 03, 2016 | CoinMarketCap

Surge Forkthereum y el Top Ten de scamcoins ya nos van sonando más. ¿Porque son las mejores? No. Porque son las que escuchábamos muchos de nosotros cuando empezamos y son las que estaban de moda y con las que todos queríamos pegar el peotazo cuando entraban. Pero el patrón se mantiene. Las shitcoins de 2013 (excepto Litecoin) ya están todas en el olvido, y las nuevas estafas de moda van sustituyendo a las anteriores.

Podemos seguir, pero la canción es la de siempre. En 2018 es probable que la última shitcoin que queda viva de 2013 (Litecoin) inicie ya su descenso a los infiernos gracias a la lightning network. Su fundador ya ha saltado del barco. Y conforme Bitcoin vaya evolucionando, irá deshaciéndose de la pléyade de estafas que han ido apareciendo exponencialmente a su alrededor con la intención de atrapar el dinero de los novatos avariciosos y que, año tras año, van sustituyendo a las estafas que fueron surgiendo al calor de las modas en años anteriores.

Si queréis ver todos los snapshots, están aquí

Historical Snapshots Index | CoinMarketCap


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

seamos serios, a día de hoy el capital humano pasa totalmente de bitcoin y se dirige al desarrollo de nuevas coins, entre las que se encuentran proyectos muy diversos. es ahí donde están las mejores cabezas criptonianas, en el mundo alt

la suma de los desarrolladores de todas las alts vs desarrolladores de btc es infinitamente superior en alts. 
los desarrolladores de alts trabajan y presentan cosas novedosas, los de btc se tocan los huevos

respecto a Mojon, es el Nico de las alts... el que haga caso a mojon se encontrará en la misma situación en la que se encuentra a dia de hoy el que hizo caso a Nico... Mojon me recuerda mucho al viejo profesor de universidad que se ve amenazado por los conocimientos que quieren aportar las nuevas generaciones porque supondría acabar con sus estudios a los que lleva dedicados toda una vida


----------



## Pirro (2 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> seamos serios, a día de hoy el capital humano pasa totalmente de bitcoin y se dirige al desarrollo de nuevas coins, entre las que se encuentran proyectos muy diversos. es ahí donde están las mejores cabezas criptonianas, en el mundo alt
> 
> la suma de los desarrolladores de todas las alts vs desarrolladores de btc es infinitamente superior en alts.
> los desarrolladores de alts trabajan y presentan cosas novedosas, los de btc se tocan los huevos
> ...



Los desarrolladores de altcoins crean altcoins que luego cambian por Bitcoin. Algunas serán estafas manifiestas, otras un noble intento de resolver un problema, pero el parné de shitland ha sido, es y probablemente sean los bitcoños. ¿No te dice nada ese hecho?


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Los desarrolladores de altcoins crean altcoins que luego cambian por Bitcoin. Algunas serán estafas manifiestas, otras un noble intento de resolver un problema, pero el parné de shitland ha sido, es y probablemente sean los bitcoños. ¿No te dice nada ese hecho?



me dice que es mentira lo que comentas... más que nada porque si eso fuese verdad bitcoin tendría una dominancia del 99% ya que todo el mundo querría bitcoin, nadie compraria una alt porque habrían visto el pastel y no habría tantos desarrolladores de alts porque no habría tanta demanda

me dice mucho más aplicar el sentido común y las leyes de la economía


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

Mojon ignora el hecho q en esas epocas eran todo coins de sistemas de pagar,para eso ya estaba btc,ahora son proyectos blockchain con cara y ojos,de varias ideas diferentes,y mucha pasta y gente seria detras.

Las coins de antes eran meros clons que cambiaban el algoritmo y el mombre,de ahi viene el termino shitcoin.

Evolucion.


----------



## Pirro (2 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> me dice que es mentira lo que comentas... más que nada porque si eso fuese verdad bitcoin tendría una dominancia del 99% ya que todo el mundo querría bitcoin, nadie compraria una alt porque habrían visto el pastel y no habría tantos desarrolladores de alts porque no habría tanta demanda
> 
> me dice mucho más aplicar el sentido común y las leyes de la economía



Tío, mira cualquier ICO de las N millones que han habido el año pasado. Suelen publicar lo recaudado desglosadamente -aunque algunos ni eso- y observa cuánta pasta se recaudó en la ICO en cuestión bajo la forma de Bitcoin y cuánta en fiat u otras alts.

Cuando un grupo de devs se juntan y montan un proyecto en Shitland lo hacen por la pasta. Pasta recaudada en Bitcoin y los inversores/especuladores reciben sus rendimientos en Bitcoin, que ya cambiarán por Fiat o no. Mira soportes y resistencias que se forman en los precios de las principales shitcoins y verás que la tendencia es que se formen en precios redondos en SATOSHI, no en FIAT.

No creo que todo lo que no sea Bitcoin sea una estafa manifiesta -aunque quizá sí lo acabaré creyendo en un futuro-, pero de momento Shitland como apunté va de quitarnos los Bitcoin unos a otros -y me parece maravilloso-, pero hay que tener claro a lo que se está jugando.

Perdón por el puto offtopic


----------



## Aksturiax (2 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Podemos seguir, pero la canción es la de siempre. En 2018 es probable que la última shitcoin que queda viva de 2013 (Litecoin) inicie ya su descenso a los infiernos gracias a la lightning network. Su fundador ya ha saltado del barco. Y conforme Bitcoin vaya evolucionando, irá deshaciéndose de la pléyade de estafas que han ido apareciendo exponencialmente a su alrededor con la intención de atrapar el dinero de los novatos avariciosos y que, año tras año, van sustituyendo a las estafas que fueron surgiendo al calor de las modas en años anteriores.
> 
> Si queréis ver todos los snapshots, están aquí
> 
> Historical Snapshots Index | CoinMarketCap



No sé exactamente como funciona el "atomic swap" de la LN pero por lo que entiendo puedes meter litecoins u otra altcoin con blockchain compatible y que "salgan" al otro lado de la transacción su equivalente al cambio en bitcoins.
Esto, en vez de cargarse las alts, podría darles vida, ya que añade una capa más de enmascaramiento y podría habilitar todos los pagos aceptados de bitcoin al resto.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Tío, mira cualquier ICO de las N millones que han habido el año pasado. Suelen publicar lo recaudado desglosadamente -aunque algunos ni eso- y observa cuánta pasta se recaudó en la ICO en cuestión bajo la forma de Bitcoin y cuánta en fiat u otras alts.
> 
> Cuando un grupo de devs se juntan y montan un proyecto en Shitland lo hacen por la pasta. Pasta recaudada en Bitcoin y los inversores/especuladores reciben sus rendimientos en Bitcoin, que ya cambiarán por Fiat o no. Mira soportes y resistencias que se forman en los precios de las principales shitcoins y verás que la tendencia es que se formen en precios redondos en SATOSHI, no en FIAT.
> 
> ...



a mi nadie me ha quitado monedas, más bien he ganado muchas

en las alts está el avance de la sociedad


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Mojon ignora el hecho q en esas epocas eran todo coins de sistemas de pagar,para eso ya estaba btc,ahora son proyectos blockchain con cara y ojos,de varias ideas diferentes,y mucha pasta y gente seria detras.
> 
> Las coins de antes eran meros clons que cambiaban el algoritmo y el mombre,de ahi viene el termino shitcoin.



NXT, Nushares, Namecoin, Maidsafe, etc.

Ninguna de ellas eran clones de nada. Toooooodas tenían magníficas intenciones detrás, pero todas fallaron.

¿Por qué? Pues una de ellas es una elaborada estafa que se dirigió claramente hacia la base de usuarios más avariciosos del sistema (Maidsafe) en una de las primeras y más vergonzosas ICOs que puedan haberse llevado a cabo nunca.

Otra es una estafa muy bien diseñada, que surgió a raiz de una moda desinformativa contra Bitcoin (la prueba de trabajo) y que únicamente los usuarios que mejor conocían los mecanismos de recompensa/castigo con los que fue diseñado Bitcoin supieron reconocer y avisar sobre ello (NXT).

Otra nació con el germen de su destrucción incluído en su propio diseño (prometer algo que no aparecía en su código, como es la paridad dolar-cripto) y que llevó irremediablemente a su fracaso (nushares), por mucho que sus ideales fuesen transparentes y ambiciosos.

Y la otra (Namecoin) tenía un bug irreparable que se descubrió una vez llevaba varios años en funcionamiento.

Todas bienintencionadas, todas prometedoras, todas absolutamente distintas, todas acaparando al dinero avaricioso,... y todas un fracaso.


Elige tú la forma que tendrá el fracaso de tu shitcoin "revolucionaria" favorita porque te aseguro que fracasará. De hecho algunas ya han empezado a enseñar las orejitas en el tipo de fracaso que tendrán.

Los devs de Forkthereum ya han dejado caer que solidity es inseguro (destino de namecoin), IOTA promete el oro y el moro en un planteamiento revolucionario que surge ante la moda de criticar la blockchain, pero únicamente funciona cediendo ante la centralización (sospechosamente parecido a NXT). Ripple es directamente una estafa (centralizada, preminada y de código cerrado), lo que anticipa merecer un destino como el de Maidsafe.

Y seguro que existen ya nuevas shitcoins que están prometiendo infinidad de cosas que es imposible que el código pueda respaldar, exactamente igual que hacía Nushares, pero que yo ni me he molestado en mirar, porque ya estoy hasta las narices de estafas.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2018)

A corto plazo las alts seguramente son mejores... pero a largo plazo manda BTC.

Estamos a un valor muy bueno de 14000$ con una dominancia bajísima, en mínimos históricos. Si la pasta vuelve al redil, el precio se disparará.

Algunas alts si que convivirán en paralelo, pero a pesar de todos los problemas y palos en las ruedas que ha tenido BTC, no hay manera de tirarlo abajo. Solo si sale algo que mejora en casi todo a BTC, se podría ver amenazado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

Aksturiax dijo:


> No sé exactamente como funciona el "atomic swap" de la LN pero por lo que entiendo puedes meter litecoins u otra altcoin con blockchain compatible y que "salgan" al otro lado de la transacción su equivalente al cambio en bitcoins.
> Esto, en vez de cargarse las alts, podría darles vida, ya que añade una capa más de enmascaramiento y podría habilitar todos los pagos aceptados de bitcoin al resto.



Estás confundiendo la LN con las sidechains.

Y no, las sidechains no van a dar vida a las shitcoins. Todo lo contrario. Las sidechains eliminan de un plumazo las posibilidades de supervivencia de cualquier shitcoin.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> NXT, Nushares, Namecoin, Maidsafe, etc.
> 
> Ninguna de ellas eran clones de nada. Toooooodas tenían magníficas intenciones detrás, pero todas fallaron.
> 
> ...



este tío está como una completa regadera... habla de fracasos en monedas que están triunfando... tiene un peligro muy grande

lo dicho, mojon es el nico de las alts


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> a mi nadie me ha quitado monedas, más bien he ganado muchas
> 
> en las alts está el avance de la sociedad



Espérate a que "hackeen Poloniex" y verás tú dónde va "el avance de la sociedad".

El 99'99% de las shitcoins no aportan nada novedoso y no son más que apuntes contables en el disco duro del fundador de Poloniex.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 15:30 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> este tío está como una completa regadera... habla de fracasos en monedas que están triunfando... tiene un peligro muy grande
> 
> lo dicho, mojon es el nico de las alts



Eres todavía más subnormal de lo que esperaba si piensas que Namecoin, Maidsafe o Nushares "están triunfando". Te aseguro que te conviene leer un poquito más sobre arqueología shitcoinera.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Ene 2018)

LocalBitcoins implementa SegWit en su plataforma | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

¿Pensábais que con la LN acabaría todo? No guapines. No. Con Bitcoin, la tecnología avanza de forma exponencial.

Channel Factories: canales de pago que servirían para crear más canales de pago

Channel Factories


----------



## sirpask (2 Ene 2018)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Ene 2018)

¿Cuánto tiempo habrá que esperar a que las LN estén plenamente operativas?
¿Cuestión de meses o en un par de años?


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Espérate a que "hackeen Poloniex" y verás tú dónde va "el avance de la sociedad".
> 
> El 99'99% de las shitcoins no aportan nada novedoso y no son más que apuntes contables en el disco duro del fundador de Poloniex.
> 
> ...



lo digo por nxt que la está usando bnp y accenture y ardor cbt nuggets (cuna del conocimiento tecnológico)

lo dicho.... este hombre es bastante peligroso


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tiempo habrá que esperar a que las LN estén plenamente operativas?
> ¿Cuestión de meses o en un par de años?



¿La verdad? Al tratarse de desarrollo descentralizado, yo estoy viendo muy caótica la implementación de ese software, así que no sabría responder.

Hay gente que está haciendo alfa-testeos en la test net y, mientras tanto, hay usuarios muy competentes que ya han modificado el software de testeo y están haciendo transacciones en la red principal.

Ni idea de lo que pueda tardar en llegar algo medianamente usable por el usuario medio. Yo diría que todavía meses, pero no te puedes fiar porque mañana mismo puede salirte algún desarrollador frikazo de electrum, decir que lo han incorporado a su billetera, y ponerte todo el mundillo de Bitcoin del revés.

La revolución con las LN es tan grande y la influencia frente a la competenciia que puede ganar el primero que la implemente en su software (exchangers, wallets, etc) tan enorme, que podría ocurrir una carrera contra reloj porque la gente que no entiende Bitcoin se está quejando mucho de las comisiones.

Tú imagínate que dentro de un par de meses llega un exchanger grandecillo y anuncia que ha modificado el software de su plataforma para empezar a aceptar los depósitos y retiradas de Bitcoin con la LN. Se liaría, parda no, pardísima.

Así que nadie sabe cuándo va a ocurrir.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 16:13 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> lo digo por nxt que la está usando bnp y accenture y ardor cbt nuggets (cuna del conocimiento tecnológico)
> 
> lo dicho.... este hombre es bastante peligroso



Vete a pumpear tus mierdas a otra parte, deficiente mental.

Cuando llegues en tus lecturas sobre arqueología shitcoinera al capítulo del "nothing at stake" y te apetezca hacer preguntas interesantes, me avisas.

Mientras tanto deja de molestar y de intentar pumpear aquí tus shitcoins inútiles.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿La verdad? Al tratarse de desarrollo descentralizado, yo estoy viendo muy caótica la implementación de ese software, así que no sabría responder.
> 
> Hay gente que está haciendo alfa-testeos en la test net y, mientras tanto, hay usuarios muy competentes que ya han modificado el software de testeo y están haciendo transacciones en la red principal.
> 
> ...



este tío está como una completa regadera... dice que el es mejor que todos los equipos que pueda tener bnp, accenture, cbt nuggets etc etc para analizar criptos??

puff.. está de manicomio... un visionario. Que Dios nos libre de este tipo de gente que a lo largo de la historia han causado demasiados problemas a la humanidad

Gracias a Dios Mojon es un mequetrefe que está detrás de una pantalla de ordenador y no tiene que tomar decisiones importantes


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

Si Solidity tiene un fallo en el código , se parcheara, ahi hay pasta metida para contratar a 500 devs dia y noche para limpiar código y parchear los bugs que hagan falta. Semi-centralizado como dios manda, para que no sea una casa de putas.

Mojon habla del tiempo atras,donde el top 10 era shitcoins de 3 frikis universitarios picando el codigo , cuando volvian del cole.

Ese tiempo ha pasado, ahora estamos en otra tesitura.La pasta lo cambia todo.

Hay millones invertidos en esos proyectos blockchain ,pasta por doquier .Los actuales top10 de ahora no tienen nada que ver con los de hace 3 años.

Me vas a comprar ppcoin con etehrum?

Hablar del fracaso de NXT es realtivo.Que es fracaso?

Es la coin con mas ROI des de la ico, creo que un 37000%

EDITO LA ROI DE NXT ES +3795614%

Ya me gustaria fracasar asi.


----------



## Emeregildo (2 Ene 2018)

Artículo a propóstito de las altcoins y la dominancia de Bitcoin en el mercado.

Why the Bitcoin Dominance Index is Deceiving | Satoshi Nakamoto Institute


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (2 Ene 2018)

Uyuyuy, ahora los Steve Jobbs del mundo están descubriendo el futuro. Todos en Silicon Valley lamiéndose los hu**os y todas las mentes brillantes de Harvard financiadas por la banca nos van a solucionar la vida. Yo es que me m-e-o.

Debe ser duro que te digan que eres una mente brillante y ser incapaz de aportar nada nuevo al mundo. Con la de pasta que se han dejado tus papis en tu educación juas juas juas

No tengo la menor duda de que si Satoshi (fuera uno, o fueran varios) revelaran su identidad, ya habrían tenido todos "accidentes" mortales.

Parecéis el populacho viendo las conferencias de Steve Jobbs, no entendéis nada.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

creo que ha llegado el momento de crear una asociación de afectados por bitcoin.

el lema será: "nos prometieron el 100% de dominancia y solo nos han dado el 36%"


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> creo que ha llegado el momento de crear una asociación de afectados por bitcoin.
> 
> el lema será: "nos prometieron el 100% de dominancia y solo nos han dado el 36%"



35,9%


El mensaje que has ingresado es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje a por lo menos 10 caracteres.


----------



## Emeregildo (2 Ene 2018)

Es que realmente la medida de la dominancia del Bitcoin es una completa chorrada de tiempos en los que había cuatro monedas contadas y el mercado era diminuto. A causa de la explosión de las alts, la creación de más y más monedas y la expansión del mercado podría pasar perfectamente que el Bitcoin perdiera su dominancia y no pasaría nada.

Me gustraría más una gráfica que calculara la descentralización de las monedas, o su hashrate, su seguridad, la suma del desarrollo que hay detrás o una suma de todas. Eso son gráficas que importan y en ese aspecto Bitcoin está más fuerte que nunca a años luz del siguiente.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Es que realmente la medida de la dominancia del Bitcoin es una completa chorrada de tiempos en los que había cuatro monedas contadas y el mercado era diminuto. A causa de la explosión de las alts, la creación de más y más monedas y la expansión del mercado podría pasar perfectamente que el Bitcoin perdiera su dominancia y no pasaría nada.
> 
> Me gustraría más una gráfica que calculara la descentralización de las monedas, o su hashrate, su seguridad, la suma del desarrollo que hay detrás o una suma de todas Eso son gráficas que importan y en ese aspecto Bitcoin está más fuerte que nunca a años luz del siguiente.



mira el número de commits del código de bitcoin en github y compara con el resto de monedas... ahí te harás una idea de quién es el fuerte


----------



## Emeregildo (2 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> mira el número de commits del código de bitcoin en github y compara con el resto de monedas... ahí te harás una idea de quién es el fuerte




¿Este?

Crypto-Currencies commit statistic


----------



## sirpask (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si Solidity tiene un fallo en el código , se parcheara, ahi hay pasta metida para contratar a 500 devs dia y noche para limpiar código y parchear los bugs que hagan falta. Semi-centralizado como dios manda, para que no sea una casa de putas.
> 
> Mojon habla del tiempo atras,donde el top 10 era shitcoins de 3 frikis universitarios picando el codigo , cuando volvian del cole.
> 
> ...



Mmm.... el problema es que cuando vayas a pasar esos NXT a BTC o a fiat... el exchange se quede tu dinero.... a ver a quien le pido yo ahora la pasta ...


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si Solidity tiene un fallo en el código , se parcheara, ahi hay pasta metida para contratar a 500 devs dia y noche para limpiar código y parchear los bugs que hagan falta.




Vale, ya veo de que pie cojeas tú. 

Eres de los que piensa que si una mujer necesita 9 meses para hacer un hijo entonces poniendo a 9 mujeres hacen el hijo en un mes.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> ¿Este?
> 
> Crypto-Currencies commit statistic



pásamelo en variación interanual que es la que importa para sacar tendencia... no se puede comparar en valores absolutos porque btc tiene 9 años de vida y el resto muy pocos años.

para poder comparar y hacerse una idea de cómo van los tiros hay que ver la variación interanual (intertrimestral,intermensual o la que quieres según el periódo que quieras evaluar pero que sea variación) y observar su evolución en en tiempo


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vale, ya veo de que pie cojeas tú.
> 
> Eres de los que piensa que si una mujer necesita 9 meses para hacer un hijo entonces poniendo a 9 mujeres hacen el hijo en un mes.



9 mujeres no hacen 1 hijo en un mes, pero con dinero suficiente te puedes comprar la familia entera si te hace falta.


----------



## Rajoy (2 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> este tío está como una completa regadera... dice que el es mejor que todos los equipos que pueda tener bnp, accenture, cbt nuggets etc etc para analizar criptos??
> 
> puff.. está de manicomio... un visionario. Que Dios nos libre de este tipo de gente que a lo largo de la historia han causado demasiados problemas a la humanidad
> 
> Gracias a Dios Mojon es un mequetrefe que está detrás de una pantalla de ordenador y no tiene que tomar decisiones importantes




Gracias al mequetrefe de Mojón algunos, tu no claro, hemos comprendido hace ya bastante tiempo las diferencias fundamentales entre el PoS y el PoW ... entre otras muchas cosas.

Yo me deshice de todos mis Nxt hace algún tiempo puesto que, una vez repartidos los Ignis (muy cucos ellos), no valen ya para nada y eso se refleja en su caída a los infiernos. Mírate bien el resumen de este año que te ha puesto Mojón porque Nxt, en cuanto desaparezca del top 100 en las próximas semanas o meses, no volverás a verlo jamás.

En cuanto a Ardor (Nxt 2.0) parece que ha superado el trámite de la puesta en marcha. De lo cual me alegro, por la cuenta que me trae ...
Hasta puede que esa cinturita que tiene seduzca a algún otro ejperto. A algún ejperto de esos que dices que están ahora en "bnp paribas" y que hace unos meses decían que el proyecto R3 de los bancos era la polla ...

Pero o lo hace en las próximas semanas o alguien tendrá que comprar los míos para aguantar la cotización, porque yo tengo clarísimo que el agujero negro de bitcoin no tendrá piedad de ninguna shitcoin, incluída Ardor, por supuesto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hablar del fracaso de NXT es realtivo.Que es fracaso?



Fracaso es ser incapaz de aprender nada en las fases de planteamiento, propuesta de solución y ejecución a la hora de afrontar problemas o alcanzar objetivos.

Lo que no entendéis es que el 99'99% de las shitcoins no buscan enfrentarse a problemas reales y los únicos objetivos que han buscado alcanzar es engañar a los novatos avariciosos.

Cuando la mayoría de las shitcoins han tenido enfrente verdaderos problemas reales, se han pichado como globos.

¿Qué pasó con Forkthereum cuando se encontró con un problema real, muy real, y tuvo que decidir entre mantener la única promesa que debía mantener ante sus usuarios (presentes y futuros) de que "el código es ley" o revertir la cadena de bloques? Decidió vulnerar lo que debía ser invulnerable. El globo se pinchó a las primeras de cambio que se le ofrecía la oportunidad de salir de las faldas de Bitcoin.

¿Qué pasó con las monedas PoS cuando los usuarios más conocedores del funcionamiento de Bitcoin empezaron a hablar de que el Rey está desnudo y plantearon los argumentos del "nothing at stake"? Que volvieron a pinchar planteando "soluciones" con las que no les importaba recnocer que estaban incluyendo centralización, como los clústeres económicos o los sistemas de delegados.

¿Qué pasó cuando los usuarios pidieron "papers" en los que los desarrolladores deberían explicar cómo iban a garantizar la transparencia y descentralización del sistema para poder competir con Bitcoin? Que los desarrolladores fueron diendo largas y los papers, ni están, ni se les espera, como ocurrió con Ripple y con Maidsafe.

Eso son fracasos.

La única Bitcoin que se está enfrentando a problemas reales ha sido, y sigue siendo, Bitcoin. La primera que encontró solución al problema de computación de los generales bizantinos, la primera que puso a prueba su sistema de teoría de juegos de contrapoderes para impedir la toma de control de un pool de minado (Ghash.io) y la primera que tiene que encontrar soluciones reales y factibles a la escalabilidad.

El resto de shitcoins, o ni siquiera se plantean solucionar un problema real, o fracasan estrepitosamente en cuanto salen un poquito de las faldas de Bitcoin y tienen que afrontar problemas de verdad.

Por eso yo digo, insisto y repito, que la única criptomoneda que existe, es Bitcoin.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 17:23 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Vale, ya veo de que pie cojeas tú.
> 
> Eres de los que piensa que si una mujer necesita 9 meses para hacer un hijo entonces poniendo a 9 mujeres hacen el hijo en un mes.



Tengo que decirte que ese símil que has hecho es un auténtico LOL


----------



## tastas (2 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> [/COLOR]Tengo que decirte que ese símil que has hecho es un auténtico LOL



Siempre había tenido problemas para entender la ley de rendimientos decrecientes. Aunque no es exactamente lo mismo, pensaré en ninfire y sus embarazadas cuando oiga el tema.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Lo único que se podría considerar una evolución/mejora en Bcore ha sido el Segwit. Y vaya fracaso...



¿Fracaso?

No entendéis nada.

Tres meses después de introducir el SegWit ya tenemos los primeros canales de pago, hemos roto la coartada que mantenía Jihan para seguir abusando de Asicboost en Bitcoin, se ha desenmascarado el complot del NYA, los usuarios, a través del UASF han tomado conciencia de que son los que realmente ostentan el poder y el desarrollo en el mundillo de Bitcoin está más activo que nunca.

No dudes en avisarme (por privado, no en el hilo de Bitcoin) cuando alguna shitcoin vaya a enfrentarse a un problema real en lugar de buscar llenarse los bolsillos a costa de los novatos avariciosos.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

Rajoy dijo:


> Gracias al mequetrefe de Mojón algunos, tu no claro, hemos comprendido hace ya bastante tiempo las diferencias fundamentales entre el PoS y el PoW ... entre otras muchas cosas.
> 
> Yo me deshice de todos mis Nxt hace algún tiempo puesto que, una vez repartidos los Ignis (muy cucos ellos), no valen ya para nada y eso se refleja en su caída a los infiernos. Mírate bien el resumen de este año que te ha puesto Mojón porque Nxt, en cuanto desaparezca del top 100 en las próximas semanas o meses, no volverás a verlo jamás.
> 
> ...



yo me estoy comprando nxt a cascoporro puesto que una vez repartidos los ignis es cuando empieza todos los proyectos interesantes de nxt.. otra cosa es que la estéis regalando los que pasais de leer sobre proyectos y tal

si los dejas a buen precio, los ardor te compro todos porque creo que sigues el mismo camino del torpe de mojon... haber sido early adopter de nxt y venderlo todo... otros somos early adopter de nxt y seguimos... tal vez sepamos que lo más normal en la nuca es equivocarse y que en las equivocaciones aparecen los que les gusta perder como vosotros y vendeis la bajada y aparecen los que nos gusta ganar y compramos la bajada


de todas formas, nada como tener una cartera diversificada, incluyendo al moribundo btc en la cartera


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

megamik dijo:


> Valgan como ejemplo de justo lo contrario que afirmas:
> 
> Segwit (ya en uso en la mainnet)
> 
> ...



ltc ya lleva con todo lo que queréis hacer mucho tiempo y lo tiene ya hecho, no en proyecto

estoy empezando a pensar que la gente de btc core cobra el PER andaluz


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

megamik dijo:


> Valgan como ejemplo de justo lo contrario que afirmas:
> 
> Segwit (ya en uso en la mainnet)
> 
> ...



Para poder probar las schnorr en la main net de Bitcoin hace falta un soft fork.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Estás abducido Mojón... Bcore lleva años sin evolucionar, sin incorporar ningún tipo de mejora que se pueda considerar sustancial. Por eso las alts se lo están comiendo por los pies y haciéndole perder toda su relevancia. Le están ganando por goleada en el terreno de la UTILIDAD.





Aham, debatamos entonces sobre el terreno de la UTILIDAD.

Si eres tan amable, por favor, nómbrame sitios que acepten pagos en shitcoins y que no acepten bitcoins. Y luego los comparamos con sitios que acepten bitcoins y no acepten shitcoins.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 18:28 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> ltc ya lleva con todo lo que queréis hacer mucho tiempo y lo tiene ya hecho, no en proyecto
> 
> estoy empezando a pensar que la gente de btc core cobra el PER andaluz




¿ Y de donde crees que sacó LTC el codigo de todos esos proyectos ?

Es más, ¿ de donde crees que LTC sacó su propio código ?

Seguro que fueron los desarrolladores de LTC core... :XX::XX:

Informaos un poco antes de hablar coño, que no os cansais de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> He aqui uno que no sabe la diferencia entre un nodo y un pool de minado.
> 
> Si no sabeis de lo que hablais es mejor que esteis callados.



Para el debate sobre la centralización es totalmente irrelevante el matiz de si es un nodo aislado o una union/alianza de maquinas o socios.

El hecho es tres unidades/entidades validadoras de transacciones acaparan el 50% del poder de hash estando por lo tanto el control y poder político de la red a su capricho y merced.

El *servicio* bitcoin es un servicio *totalmente centralizado de facto*.


----------



## Venganza. (2 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Para el debate sobre la centralización es totalmente irrelevante el matiz de si es un nodo aislado o una union/alianza de maquinas o socios.
> 
> El hecho es tres unidades/entidades validadoras de transacciones acaparan el 50% del poder de hash estando por lo tanto el control y poder político de la red a su capricho y merced.
> 
> El *servicio* bitcoin es un servicio *totalmente centralizado de facto*.



sr mojon, le invoco


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Para el debate sobre la centralización es totalmente irrelevante el matiz de si es un nodo aislado o una union/alianza de maquinas o socios.
> 
> El hecho es tres unidades/entidades validadoras de transacciones acaparan el 50% del poder de hash estando por lo tanto el control y poder político de la red a su capricho y merced.
> 
> El *servicio* bitcoin es un servicio *totalmente centralizado de facto*.




Sigues sin saber de lo que hablas. 

Esas entidades de las que hablas no validan nada. Lo que hacen es crear bloques y llenarlos de transacciones. Luego son las decenas de miles de nodos que hay en la red los que se encargan de validar que esos bloques creados por los mineros cumplen el consenso.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Para el debate sobre la centralización es totalmente irrelevante el matiz de si es un nodo aislado o una union/alianza de maquinas o socios.
> 
> El hecho es tres unidades/entidades validadoras de transacciones acaparan el 50% del poder de hash estando por lo tanto el control y poder político de la red a su capricho y merced.
> 
> El *servicio* bitcoin es un servicio *totalmente centralizado de facto*.



Falso.

Aunque los pools de minado puedan considerarse que actúan como un nodo, los mineros que apuntan sus máquinas a cada pool de minado pueden dejar de apuntar a ese pool y apuntar a cualquie otro cuando lo deseen, o incluso minar independientemente por un tiempo, así que no corresponde a centralización "de facto".

Lo que digo pudo comprobarse cuando Ghash.io estuvo a punto de conseguir el 51% de tasa de hash de la red.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Te recuerdo lo de Steam?...
> 
> No hay más que ver lo que ha tenido que hacer *Bitpay *por culpa de las fees y los tiempos de confirmación en BTC...
> 
> ...





Ya empezamos con la manipulación, pensé que serias un poco mas serio y honrado.

Ya se que tú lo sabes, pero lo comento para que no engañes al resto de gente que nos lee. Detrás de Bitpay está Jihan. Detrás de Bcash esta Jihan. A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Sigues sin saber de lo que hablas.
> 
> Esas entidades de las que hablas no validan nada. Lo que hacen es crear bloques y llenarlos de transacciones. Luego son las decenas de miles de nodos que hay en la red los que se encargan de validar que esos bloques creados por los mineros cumplen el consenso.



Un pool es una unidad política formada por una asociación de maquinas/socios.

Tres unidades políticas acaparan el control del servicio btc.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Te recuerdo lo de Steam?...
> 
> No hay más que ver lo que ha tenido que hacer *Bitpay *por culpa de las fees y los tiempos de confirmación en BTC...
> 
> ...



Bitpay fue comprada por Jihan, así que hace mucho tiempo que dejó de ser confiable.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Y qué bloques van a validar si no hay alguien que los cree antes?




¿ En serio ?

A los mineros que crean los bloques se les paga por ello. Y bastante bien además. Tranquilo que sobrará gente dispuesta a crear esos bloques.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Los Core fanboys se enfrascan en defender la red de nodos como punta de lanza de la descentralización, cuando lo que realmente garantiza el funcionamiento de BTC y muchas otras ciptos no son los nodos sino los mineros.



Falso. Lo que garantiza el funcionamiento es el equilibrio de teoría de juegos entre los intereses contrapuestos de varios colectivos, todos ellos importantes: los desarrolladores, los usuarios, los comercios y los mineros.



keinur dijo:


> Eso sí, les dices que *más del 50% del hashing de BTC está en manos de tan solo 3 pools de minado*, y miran para otro lado tal que así :fiufiu



Peor incluso que eso es que ahora mismo sólo hay un par de fabricantes de ASICs. Pero eso es algo que debe mejorar con el paso del tiempo por el propio concepto de mercado (si es rentable, surgirán nuevos fabricantes). De hecho los japos ya han anunciado un nuevo proyecto de fabricación de ASICs. De todos modos, incluso aunque se retrase la entrada de competencia, los intereses de los mineros siguen controlados por la teoría de juegos y eso impide que, incluso existiendo múltiples pools de minado y fabricantes, estos conspiren entre sí para intentar vulnerar el sistema a su favor.



keinur dijo:


> ¿Y qué bloques van a validar si no hay alguien que los cree antes?



Ya se ha demostrado sobradamente que la potencia de minado sigue al precio, y no al revés. Si los usuarios/nodos consideran valioso el conjunto de reglas que han consensuado y están dispuestos a pagar un precio justo por sostenerlas, siempre habrá mineros que estén dispuestos a aportar energía al sistema a cambio de la consecuente recompensa.


----------



## Venganza. (2 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Uno que no sabe distinguir la mempool de la blockchain, y pretende ir dando lecciones :XX:



por blockchain se entienden muchas cosas> un algoritmo, una estructura de datos validados con dicho algoritmo, el software empleado para ello o el sistema de registros p2p q utiliza dicho software.

apuntalo pa q no se te olvide


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Aham, debatamos entonces sobre el terreno de la UTILIDAD.
> 
> Si eres tan amable, por favor, nómbrame sitios que acepten pagos en shitcoins y que no acepten bitcoins. Y luego los comparamos con sitios que acepten bitcoins y no acepten shitcoins.
> 
> ...



no se vive del pasado.... de donde te crees que saco btc su código?? y así sucesivamente hasta llegar a los mainfranes..y de ahí vamos tirando para atrás y llegamos a la invención de la rueda y el fuego

lo que importa es el futuro y no hay nada aquí


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Verás qué divertido cuando la potencia de minado siga al precio... de BCH.



Sí, con eso amenazábais en julio...y seguimos esperando. Ni siquiera Jihan hace honor a esa promesa. ¿Por qué será?.


----------



## tastas (2 Ene 2018)

A todo esto, cómo le ha ido a los Coinbaseros para sacar los Bcash?
Aún no es 1 de enero de 2018 en Coinbaseland?
Coinbase | Bitcoin Cash - Frequently Asked Question...

Taptap


----------



## Geldschrank (2 Ene 2018)

Qué está pasando?? Llevamos dos horas de subida gordísima.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

Alguien esta metiendo pasta


----------



## Costa2439 (2 Ene 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Qué está pasando?? Llevamos dos horas de subida gordísima.



A roto una resistencia a lo bestia, mejor dicho, alguien la ha roto a lo bestia y justo cuando queria, ademas lo esta haciendo con dinero de las alts, ¿que puede pasar? A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan


----------



## tastas (2 Ene 2018)

Felices 9 años de btc.

Taptap


----------



## tixel (2 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues ponte largo en cualquiera de esas alts "mejores en cualquier métrica" y deja de dar el coñazo, cansino. Que aquí uno viene a aprender sobre Bitcoin y a intercambiar impresiones sobre Bitcoin.
> 
> Yo he metido chapas en alguna ICO con eróticos rendimientos, vendí mis Shitcash entre 0.13 y 0.15 BTC, me saqué unos miles shitcoineando IOTA y he aumentado mi stake en bitcoin ¿y sabes qué? Que asumo que al resto del mundo mi vida le importa una puta mierda.
> 
> Asúmelo tú también y crea un jodido hilo de Shitcoincash. Aún creyendo que es una SCAMcoin con todas las letras, no me verás ahí predicando la Buena Nueva.



Yo ya voy largo en esas alts mejores en caulquier metrica que btc. ¿Piensas que soy tan tonto como lo que abunda aquí?
El resto no comment, te jodes y bailas.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 23:39 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Y por cierto, a los de "la dominancia históricamente baja" de Bitcoin. Ahí lo que veo es una señal como un piano de cola para intercambiar cryptocoñas por bitcoñas.
> 
> Avisados quedais.



Pues ya sabes. Cuando los demás esten haciendo 10x y tu vayas palmando nos vuelves a recordar el aviso.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 23:40 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Acabas de relatar lo que lleva ocurriendo de manera ciclica una y otra vez desde hace años.
> 
> Hace unas semanas bitcoin en maximos historicos y shitcoins por los suelos. Pasó lo que tenia que pasar.
> 
> Ahora mismo bitcoin barato, shitcoins caras. Es de cajon lo que va a pasar dentro de poco.



Bitcoin barato, el último chiste.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 23:42 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Los desarrolladores de altcoins crean altcoins que luego cambian por Bitcoin. Algunas serán estafas manifiestas, otras un noble intento de resolver un problema, pero el parné de shitland ha sido, es y probablemente sean los bitcoños. ¿No te dice nada ese hecho?



Eso pudo ser hace tiempo. Ahors ni cristo cambia unos cardanos o unos eos por btc. Seguir soñando que cuando os desperteis no vais a saber ni donde estaís. Y ya 1ue te gustan los avisos, avisado quedas.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 23:48 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tiempo habrá que esperar a que las LN estén plenamente operativas?
> ¿Cuestión de meses o en un par de años?



Pues hablan de 18 meses, que ya sabemos como son en este tipo de cosas, pero concediendoles que en 18 meses la tienen eso es de tiempo como cuando btc estaba a 300. En este mundo no puedes echarte 18 meses para resolver el caos que tienes. En 18 meses no quedan ni las raspas de btc.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 23:51 ----------




Emeregildo dijo:


> Es que realmente la medida de la dominancia del Bitcoin es una completa chorrada de tiempos en los que había cuatro monedas contadas y el mercado era diminuto. A causa de la explosión de las alts, la creación de más y más monedas y la expansión del mercado podría pasar perfectamente que el Bitcoin perdiera su dominancia y no pasaría nada.
> 
> Me gustraría más una gráfica que calculara la descentralización de las monedas, o su hashrate, su seguridad, la suma del desarrollo que hay detrás o una suma de todas. Eso son gráficas que importan y en ese aspecto Bitcoin está más fuerte que nunca a años luz del siguiente.



No pasaría nada si corecoin hiciese su trabajo, pero no es el caso. En el caso que estamos como corecoin pierda el 1 y por tanto la popularidad y el nombre, adios btc.
Creo que ya lo veremos este mismo año.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 23:54 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Estás abducido Mojón... Bcore lleva años sin evolucionar, sin incorporar ningún tipo de mejora que se pueda considerar sustancial. Por eso las alts se lo están comiendo por los pies y haciéndole perder toda su relevancia. Le están ganando por goleada en el terreno de la UTILIDAD.
> 
> Lo único que se podría considerar una evolución/mejora en Bcore ha sido el Segwit. Y vaya fracaso...
> 
> Pero oye, la esperanza es lo último que se pierde. Tal vez en 1 o 2 años tengamos LN, sidechains, y demás parafernalia en marcha, y vaya todo como la seda. Algunos lo apuestan todo a una promesa de dudoso cumplimiento... allá cada uno.



No es solo eso, es que cuando salga, si sale que ya sería un milagro ya no importará nada.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 23:56 ----------




megamik dijo:


> Valgan como ejemplo de justo lo contrario que afirmas:
> 
> Segwit (ya en uso en la mainnet)
> 
> ...



Yo ahí lo único que veo es sw, que es algo a evitar y el resto humo o muy poca cosa.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 23:59 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Aham, debatamos entonces sobre el terreno de la UTILIDAD.
> 
> Si eres tan amable, por favor, nómbrame sitios que acepten pagos en shitcoins y que no acepten bitcoins. Y luego los comparamos con sitios que acepten bitcoins y no acepten shitcoins.
> 
> ...



Esto ya es el descojono total. Sitios que acepten corecoins a día de hoy ya no debe quedar uno, y sitios que acepten bitcoin cash o otras aparecen como las setas todos los días.
Si es que no sabeís ni donde coño teneis el culo, joder.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 00:01 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya empezamos con la manipulación, pensé que serias un poco mas serio y honrado.i
> 
> Ya se que tú lo sabes, pero lo comento para que no engañes al resto de gente que nos lee. Detrás de Bitpay está Jihan. Detrás de Bcash esta Jihan. A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan.



Pateticos es quedarse cortisimo. Esos ya sueñan con el jihan de los cojones. Se nota que duele.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 00:03 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Verás qué divertido cuando la potencia de minado siga al precio... de BCH.



Adios corecoin. El flippening en todo su explendor.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 00:05 ----------




megamik dijo:


> Para tu información, Litecoin coge todo su código de los desarrollos de Bitcoin y no al revés. Como banco de pruebas para Bitcoin no está mal, desde luego.



Litecoin es la shitcoin por autonomasia desde el minuto 1. No me arrimo al corecoin para arrimarme a esa mierda. Y aún me quedan unas cuantas, que a ver si un día me coje con ganas y las pulo.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 00:06 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí, con eso amenazábais en julio...y seguimos esperando. Ni siquiera Jihan hace honor a esa promesa. ¿Por qué será?.



Esperando. Te parece poco como esta dejando el gallinero corecoin. Os debeis de estar acostumbrando a no soltar el papel del vater.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 00:36 ----------


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> A roto una resistencia a lo bestia, mejor dicho, alguien la ha roto a lo bestia y justo cuando queria, ademas lo esta haciendo con dinero de las alts, ¿que puede pasar? A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan



¿Que es lo que hay que entender concretamente? ¿Que las demás aún están subiendo más?
A ver si tu eres buen entendedor y entiendes bien lo que pone el tuiter este
Twitter

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 00:41 ----------

De paso también puedes entender la siguiente imagen





Pero te lo facilito, una cartera china movil que soporta el pago en 1-click con bitcoin cash. Y no una cartera que se sacaron del sobaco, BitPie que es la cartera más usada en China.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 00:50 ----------

Por cierto, seguro que aquí más de uno compra en Amazon. Pués podeís comprar con bitcoin cash comprando tarjetas de regalo en cryptonize.it y también podeís conseguir mejores precios en las compras en Amazon haciendolas con bch en purse


----------



## remonster (3 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> este tío está como una completa regadera... dice que el es mejor que todos los equipos que pueda tener bnp, accenture, cbt nuggets etc etc para analizar criptos??
> 
> puff.. está de manicomio... un visionario. Que Dios nos libre de este tipo de gente que a lo largo de la historia han causado demasiados problemas a la humanidad
> 
> Gracias a Dios Mojon es un mequetrefe que está detrás de una pantalla de ordenador y no tiene que tomar decisiones importantes



A los de BNP los conozco y no tienen ni puta idea. Mojon y la mayoria de asiduos del hilo sabemos bastante más


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (3 Ene 2018)

Keinur, tú tranquilo que el Bitcoin Jesus (lol) y el chino monopolista te van a hacer de oro. Vamos Roger Ver, ilumina mi camino, oh Bitcoin Jesus lolololol


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

remonster dijo:


> A los de BNP los conozco y no tienen ni puta idea. Mojon y la mayoria de asiduos del hilo sabemos bastante más



Un amigo mío desde la infancia lleva currando 20 años en Accenture. Se encarga de hacer migraciones en sistemas operativos de Banca y no tiene ni puta idea de Bitcoin. Pero, vamos, ni putísima idea.

Pero su handicap no es la inteligencia, puesto que es extremadamente inteligente. Su handicap es que lleva puesto el chip "mainstream" pro sistema y pro banca y no hay forma de quitárselo ni a hostias. Parece que no entienda que puedan existir los libertarios.

Hace siete años, cuando le hablaba de Bitcoin, se reía de mi. Ahora os aseguro que ya no se ríe tanto.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia lleva currando 20 años en Accenture. Se encarga de hacer migraciones en sistemas operativos de Banca y no tiene ni puta idea de Bitcoin. Pero, vamos, ni putísima idea.
> 
> Pero su handicap no es la inteligencia, puesto que es extremadamente inteligente. Su handicap es que lleva puesto el chip "mainstream" pro sistema y pro banca y no hay forma de quitárselo ni a hostias. Parece que no entienda que puedan existir los libertarios.
> 
> Hace siete años, cuando le hablaba de Bitcoin, se reía de mi. Ahora os aseguro que ya no se ríe tanto.



qué curioso, nadie tiene npi excepto tu... es más, el hecho de que tu amigo no tenga npi según tus palabras hace que el resto de gente de su empresa tampoco tenga npi


----------



## sirpask (3 Ene 2018)

Lists of Wallets that have SegWit.

Bitcoin Core - PC, Linux, Mac.
Electrum - PC
Armory - PC. 
Samourai - Android. 
BitWallet - IOS
GreenAddress - IOS
BitGo - IOS, Android, Web
Trezor - Cold Storage
Ledger - Cold Storage
http://SegWitAddress.org - Paper Wallet

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 10:02 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Jeffrey
> @DaytradeJeffrey
> 
> if you invested $1000 USD on 01/01/2017 into the following coins, you would now have:
> ...



Riesgo - Rentabilidad.

El riesgo de tener una shitcoin y perderlo todo en el exchange, es enorme.


----------



## Freedomfighter (3 Ene 2018)

El bitcoin, el tulipán del siglo XXI | Investing.com


Si algún consejo podemos dar para este 2018 es que eviten las burbujas y una de las burbujas estrella del año es la del bitcoin y sus "primitos".

Venimos de fechas donde las comidas y las cenas con familiares y amigos son un denominador común en la mayoría de nosotros. Durante dichas reuniones, aunque ellos no lo sepan, aprovecho para fijarme en cuales son las nuevas tecnologías de las que se habla, las preferencias de compra y venta sobre la vivienda, las preocupaciones de la sociedad y sus inquietudes. En definitiva, hacia dónde se está llevando ahora al rebaño.

Un buen indicador del mercado es analizar el sentimiento del público menos informado y actuar exactamente en sentido opuesto cuando éste se muestra en uno de sus extremos. De este modo, si observas que los inversores "turistas" se lanzan a comprar entusiasmados por las rentabilidades del pasado quizá deberías plantearte vender, como mínimo, aquellos activos más sobrevalorados. Contrariamente, cuando el inversor "turista" es el pesimismo personificado tocará ir de compras.

Si no consigues descifrar si estás cerca de un de los extremos del sentimiento, un recurso que también funciona es fijarse en el número de veces que se habla de un determinado asunto. Veamos unos ejemplos:

Durante 2006, 2007 y 2008 parecía que todo el mundo sabía de bienes inmuebles y que si no comprabas eras "tonto". No hace falta explicar lo que pasó después.
Hace unos años hasta en la parada de autobús se hablaba de la prima de riesgo. Esos meses fueron el mejor momento para invertir en deuda pública, ahora tocaría venderla.
Cuando todo el mundo hablaba de las acciones de "Terra" los precios subían como la espuma. Meses después se desplomó.
Podríamos hacer una lista de ejemplos muy larga.... ¿Saben de qué se habla ahora? Del bitcoin.

Durante estas fechas navideñas me han preguntado sobre el bitcoin personas que nunca antes habían invertido. ¡Ni tan solo comprando acciones!

Verdaderos "turistas" se están acercando a "la llamada del Bitcoin". En una de las cenas, uno de los presentes explicó una magnífica historia en la que un amigo suyo había ganado mucho dinero "invirtiendo" en el bitcoin. Posteriormente, afirmó que él y su esposa habían "invertido" 1.000 euros porqué no querían perderse el tren.

Inmediatamente después pregunté al conjunto de la mesa: "¿Lo sentís?¿Notáis las ganas de invertir?¿La codicia corriendo por vuestro cuerpo? Así es como se forman las burbujas"

Sinceramente, fue una sensación especial. Al igual que el resto del grupo, yo mismo sentí la codicia, nunca antes había visto tan claro como una "historia" puede ser capaz de mover nuestro "humano sentimental no racional" sin importar sexo y edad.

Hay tres puntos de vista que nos demuestran de forma clara que el bitcoin es una burbuja:

Desde el punto de vista técnico, la verticalidad de la subida los precios es la típica formación del patrón "burbuja de precios".
Desde el punto de vista fundamental, el bitcoin es una moneda no regulada, extremadamente volátil, con falta de fiabilidad, estabilidad y seguridad para fijar precios para un intercambio con otro activo. Como les expliqué en la cena, supuestamente el número de bitcoins está limitado por alguien del que se desconoce la identidad. Y este desconocido está a un "enter" de cambiar la oferta. Por otro lado, si los bancos y los países no lo aceptan como divisa de cambio su valor será próximo a cero.
Si analizamos el sentimiento del mercado, el hecho de que "todo el mundo" se acerque al bitcoin pensando que se hará rico nos demuestra claramente que estamos en plena burbuja de precios. Vale la pena recordar la tulipomanía del Siglo XVII en la que la euforia por los bulbos de tulipán fue tal que se llegó intercambiar una lujosa mansión en el centro de Amsterdam por un bulbo de tulipán. Años después, los precios se desplomaron y Holanda entró en una terrible recesión.
¿Qué vale un bitcoin? Nadie lo sabe.

Economistas como Kenneth Rogoff, profesor de la Universidad de Harvard y ex economista jefe del FMI, afirman que el precio del bitcoin es cercano a cero e inversores como Warren Buffett califican el bitcoin como una broma. ¿Momento para abrir posiciones cortas?

Como diría Einstein: "Hay dos cosas infinitas: el Universo y la estupidez humana. Y del Universo no estoy seguro."

Por lo tanto, el bitcoin puede, perfectamente, seguir subiendo durante un tiempo. Después ya veremos...


----------



## Violator (3 Ene 2018)

Lo que tiene que aguantar Mojón en este hilo es de órdago. Aún así, sigue compartiendo conocimiento muy valioso. Otro se habría largado hace mucho tiempo. Muchas gracias y no desesperes con el trolerio. Hay mucha gente que aprecia muchísimo tus aportaciones. He visto poca gente con los principios y las de ganas de ayudar que tú tienes por aquí.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> yo me estoy comprando nxt a cascoporro puesto que una vez repartidos los ignis es cuando empieza todos los proyectos interesantes de nxt.. otra cosa es que la estéis regalando los que pasais de leer sobre proyectos y tal
> 
> si los dejas a buen precio, los ardor te compro todos porque creo que sigues el mismo camino del torpe de mojon... haber sido early adopter de nxt y venderlo todo... otros somos early adopter de nxt y seguimos... tal vez sepamos que lo más normal en la nuca es equivocarse y que en las equivocaciones aparecen los que les gusta perder como vosotros y vendeis la bajada y aparecen los que nos gusta ganar y compramos la bajada
> 
> ...



Comprar Nxt a cascoporro es una excelente opción para perder dinero a ese mismo ritmo.
Cuando venda mis Ardor, obviamente, lo haré a precio de mercado 

Perdón por el offtopic !


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Keinur, tú tranquilo que el Bitcoin Jesus (lol) y el chino monopolista te van a hacer de oro. Vamos Roger Ver, ilumina mi camino, oh Bitcoin Jesus lolololol





Violator dijo:


> Lo que tiene que aguantar Mojón en este hilo es de órdago. Aún así, sigue compartiendo conocimiento muy valioso. Otro se habría largado hace mucho tiempo. Muchas gracias y no desesperes con el trolerio. Hay mucha gente que aprecia muchísimo tus aportaciones. He visto poca gente con los principios y las de ganas de ayudar que tú tienes por aquí.



Otro que no se entera. Te voy a poner un par de noticias y despues le das las gracias a Mojon de lo mucho que nos informa.

Gavin Adressen, ese tio que fue propuesto por Nakamoto como sucesor y que han expulsado de core, trabaja ahora para cash y mira que cositas está sacando para manejar bloques de Gbytes almacenando el conjunto de UTXO como un bit-vector en donde está almacenado lo gastado y lo que no consiguiendo que un bloque de GB con 4 millones de outputs se almacene en 1/2 Gb de RAM. Además de otras pocas mejoras.
Storing the UTXO as a bit-vector · GitHub

El desarrollador de Chaincode, Alex Morcos hablando de la ln y repitiendo lo que estamos diciendo aquí unos pocos(la contra) de que Ln está en alfa y que no sabe como funcionará si es que lo llega a hacer.

#210 Alex Morcos: Chaincode Labs and Why Bitcoin is Our One Shot at Creating Digital Gold - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 11:39 ----------

Y de regalo esta que la colgue aquí ayer. Esto si que es to da moon para bitcoin cash.
Twitter
Dice que por razones de seguridad, el banco del pueblo de China introducirá regulación para los pagos moviles en Abril y andan mencionando a Bitcoin Cash como la solución.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 11:53 ----------

18 previsiones para el 2018
18 Blockchain Predictions for 2018
En la primera ya dice que corecoin es el myspace de las cripto y un poco más adelante que eth superará a corecoin en 2018.
Sigan jugando y haciendole caso a sus gurus, ya verán que rápido acaba uno viviendo debajo de un puente.


----------



## Violator (3 Ene 2018)

El tiempo dirá quién se entera y quién no Tixel.


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

Despues de pumpear corecoin los bancos pumpeando otra mierda como ripple.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> ...
> 
> Semi-centralizado como dios manda, para que no sea una casa de putas.
> 
> ...




No hay mas preguntas, señoría.


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

Violator dijo:


> El tiempo dirá quién se entera y quién no Tixel.



No creo que haya que esperar ningún tiempo para eso. La cosa está más que clara a estas fechas. No se que más quereis que pase.
No os llega ver que corecoin no vale como medio de intercambio
No os vale que las comisiones que tiene hacen inviable practicamente cualquier uso.
No os vale que cada dos por 3 salga algún desarrollador diciendo que la ln no funcionará.
No veís el tiempo que tarda en confirmar eso y como está la mempool.
Está claro que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver, pero lo de aquí es de flipar.


----------



## 7850126ZX (3 Ene 2018)

Póngame un pisito, un bulbo de tulipán y un par de sellos por favor...


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

Y como soy un buen cristiano o al menos pretendo serlo os voy a dar una salida si el corecoin se va a los infiernos. Aunque vale para cualquiera.
Basecoin
Una cripto que se mantiene estable en el precio. Leer el FAQ que es interesante.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Ene 2018)

Hace hoy 9 años exactamente arrancó la blockchain de BTC, felicidades a todos, hamijos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Igual que si lo tienes en BTC.
> 
> Lo mismo no sabes que las alts también tienen cold wallets y paper wallets... ya has aprendido algo hoy.



Eso díselo a los que sólamente tenían shitcoins en Bitfinex y, cuando "hackearon" el exchange y se llevaron de allí lo único valioso que había (los bitcoins), el dueño les incluyó en la mutualización de las "pérdidas" y tuvieron que hacer frente a las pérdidas exactamente igual que si hubiesen enviado allí bitcoins.

Los propietarios de shitcoins no son conscientes del riesgo real que aceptan al emplearlas.

Me apuesto un brazo a que, cuando vuelvan a "hackear" Poloniex, que lo volverán a hackear, no lo dudéis, y vuelvan a llevarse de allí lo único valioso que existe (los bitcoins), el administrador hará lo mismo que el de Bitfinex y mutualizará las pérdidas a todos los idiotas que hayan dejado sus shitcoins allí.

Y me apostaría el otro brazo que me queda a que, de muchas de las shitcoins que existen, la mayoría de su masa monetaria únicamente existe y se mueve por los libros de órdenes de Poloniex.

Así que sólo es cuestión de esperar y pillar palomitas. Además, llevan mucho tiempo entrando novatos avariciosos al sistema "para tradear" y ya empieza a "tocar hackeo"... otra vez.

Y ya me dirás tú de qué sirve ser de los poquitos que tiene la propiedad de las claves privadas de la shitcoin de turno cuando una cantidad importante de masa monetaria duerme el sueño de los justos en el libro de órdenes de Poloniex.

Si al admin de Poloniex le "hackean" (=trabajador descontento buscando su jubilación), le da por hacer un exit scam, o si lo meten en prisión, le chapan el chiringuito y le incautan las shitcoins, el golpe para todas esas shitcoins sería de órdago.

Para empezar, las shitcoins PoS estarían directamente jodidas porque una cantidad enorme de masa monetaria pasa, de un plumazo, a estar bajo el control de una única persona. Ya lo estaban antes, porque también estaban bajo el control del admin, pero ahora, con la típica excusa del "hackeo", ahora puede hacer con ellas lo que quiera impunemente, incluso extorsionar al resto de usuarios de la shitcoin PoS, como yo he visto hacer en NXT.

Y para las shitcoins PoW, el golpe será menos violento, pero también será grande porque desaparecería uno de los pocos shitxchangers donde pueden negociarse y, con mucha probabilidad, se dumpearán las shitcoins "hackeadas" en los escasos shitxchangers que están compitiendo contra Poloniex.

Pero vamos, que Poloniex, entre los tethers, y la cantidad de shitcoins que existen únicamente en su libro de órdenes, va a dar para muchos LOLES.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> No hay mas preguntas, señoría.



Pues si, la descentralizacion total no es siempre la mejor opcion.

Y siento decirtelo asi, tan bruscamente:
Los reyes son los padres.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues si, la descentralizacion total no es siempre la mejor opcion.
> 
> Y siento decirtelo asi, tan bruscamente:
> Los reyes son los padres.



¿Veis niños? Y así es como un novato avaricioso justifica su hinbersión en IOTAs.

Espero que veáis la clase de gente que viene aquí a pumpear sus shitcoins y cómo les importa una mierda la tecnología o los principios. Ellos quieren su dinerete, estafar a cuantos más pardillos mejor, y el que vaya detrás, que arree.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Veis niños? Y así es como un novato avaricioso justifica su hinbersión en IOTAs.
> 
> Espero que veáis la clase de gente que viene aquí a pumpear sus shitcoins y cómo les importa una mierda la tecnología o los principios. Ellos quieren su dinerete, estafar a cuantos más pardillos mejor, y el que vaya detrás, que arree.



Claro, el sr Mojon no esta aqui por dinero, el no tiene bitcoins, solo es un buen samaritano que se prepocupa por la tencologia y el futuro de bitcoin de manera altruista.

Euros?? no los necesita, el es solo luz.
Luz y fe.


----------



## Obduliez (3 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> este hilo tendría que estar en guardería y en de alts con chincheta en en principal... el mundo al revés... en este hilo todo el mundo poniéndose a parir y en el de alts le gente interesada en cambiar el mundo para mejor



Me voy a marcar un offtopic de impresión. Pido perdón a los foreros.

¿Me puedes enlazar el hilo de las alts que debería de estar con chincheta en el principal? Es que llevo 2 horas intentando encontrarlo y no lo he podido hacer, quizás esté buscando en el foro equivocado.

Gracias.


----------



## kikepm (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Claro, el sr Mojon no esta aqui por dinero, el no tiene bitcoins, solo es un buen samaritano que se prepocupa por la tencologia y el futuro de bitcoin de manera altruista.
> 
> Euros?? no los necesita, el es solo luz.
> Luz y fe.



Es evidente que a esta altura Mojón no necesita dinero, al igual que otros cuantos.

Que pierda su tiempo en explicar pormenorizadamente, en atajar pequeñas mentiras y exageraciones, en rebatir las subnormalidades de los de siempre, le honra muy por encima de las motivaciones que otros teneis.

Ojo, que a mi me parece perfecto entrar por el interés de independizarse financieramente, pero lo que no es de recibo es cuestionar sus ideales o sus intereses.

Mojón es un creyente antisistema, al igual que otros lo somos. Lo que pasa es que muchos de vosotros no odiais lo suficiente al sistema. No habeis comprendido en verdad cual es el origen de todo esto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Sí, seguimos *esperando*. Tu lo confías todo a la espera... las LN, sidechain, la descentralización del minado de BTC, el fracaso de BCH, la muerte de las alts y caída de Poloniex... esperar... esperar...



La LN ya ha llegado.
El minado de BTC es ahora más descentralizado que hace dos o tres años.
BCrash es un fracaso risible desde el principio. Ahí no hay que esperar nada.
Poloniex ya es una bomba de relojería.
Así que, de todo lo que has dicho, únicamente queda esperar para las sidechains.


Por cierto, que el que haya una lista de desarrollo larga pero, como hemos visto, inexorable, es algo muy positivo. Como hemos visto con la LN, puede tardarse más o menos, pero llegar, llega. Incluso con la oposición de actores muy poderosos y maliciosos como Jihan. Así que ya sabéis lo que os espera a los propietarios de shitcoins con las sidechains.



keinur dijo:


> No está mal tener FE , pero jugárselo todo a la FE... como que no es muy recomendable.



No hay que tener FE para nada cuando la única criptomoneda que se plantea resolver problemas reales y se enfrenta a ellos, es Bitcoin. El resto de shitcoins lo único que consigue es engañar a novatos avariciosos.


----------



## Venganza. (3 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Jeffrey
> @DaytradeJeffrey
> 
> if you invested $1000 USD on 01/01/2017 into the following coins, you would now have:
> ...



vaya comparacion mas tendenciosa

todas esas monedas fueron pumpeadas salvajemente en primavera, haz la comparacion en mayo en vez de en enero a ver que te sale.

y entre dash y neo hay como veinte monedas, la mitad de ellas ya se han ido a tomar por culo hace tiempo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Claro, el sr Mojon no esta aqui por dinero, el no tiene bitcoins, solo es un buen samaritano que se prepocupa por la tencologia y el futuro de bitcoin de manera altruista.
> 
> Euros?? no los necesita, el es solo luz.
> Luz y fe.



¿Y tu necesidad imperiosa de euros te da patente de corso para engañar novatos?

Mira el título del hilo. Hilo oficial de Bitcoin.

Si queréis promocionar vuestras estafas y pump and dumps para ganar esos "euros que tanto necesitais", ya tenéis el hilo de las shitcoins para ello.


----------



## sirpask (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La LN ya ha llegado.
> El minado de BTC es ahora más descentralizado que hace dos o tres años.
> BCrash es un fracaso risible desde el principio. Ahí no hay que esperar nada.
> Poloniex ya es una bomba de relojería.
> ...



Pero yo creo que para una mediana empresa implantar una LN, es mas complicado que una cadena tipo Ardor.

Y luego hay una cosa, los programadores que fabriquen las sidechains deberán basarse en tecnologias que ya existen. Y algunas tienen derechos de autor.

Lo que es cierto, es que no nos vamos a aburrir.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y tu necesidad imperiosa de euros te da patente de corso para engañar novatos?
> 
> Mira el título del hilo. Hilo oficial de Bitcoin.
> 
> Si queréis promocionar vuestras estafas y pump and dumps para ganar esos "euros que tanto necesitais", ya tenéis el hilo de las shitcoins para ello.



Yo no estoy promocionando nada aqui,que obesison macho.
Aqui eres el unico que habla de IOTA.

Y si IOTA es una estafa ya se vera.
Y si bitcoin vuelve a 600$,ya se vera.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Esta grafica no tiene para nada pinta de volver a subir.Caida en picado.Ratas huyendo del barco.
Como mucho rebote del gato muerto.

Se va al 20% de cabeza.Y ya veremos si este mismo mes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

Ese índice que vosotros utilizáis (coknmarketcap), ni indica nada, ni sirve para nada. Sobretodo porque, indique lo que sea que vosotros creáis que indique, se manipula muy fácilmente.

Además, creo que hasta incluye criptomonedas que ni siquiera son criptomonedas, como los tether o Ripple.

Es absurdo.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 14:11 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Yo no estoy promocionando nada aqui,que obesison macho.
> Aqui eres el unico que habla de IOTA.
> 
> Y si IOTA es una estafa ya se vera.
> Y si bitcoin vuelve a 600$,ya se vera.



¿Llevas IOTAs o no llevas IOTAs? ¿Justifica IOTA la centralización, tal y como tú lo has hecho, o no la justifica?

A ver si te piensas que aquí somos gilipollas.


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> vaya comparacion mas tendenciosa
> 
> todas esas monedas fueron pumpeadas salvajemente en primavera, haz la comparacion en mayo en vez de en enero a ver que te sale.
> 
> y entre dash y neo hay como veinte monedas, la mitad de ellas ya se han ido a tomar por culo hace tiempo



Claro, es que corecoin no lo estuvieron pumpeando a lo bestia los últimos meses.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Pero yo creo que para una mediana empresa implantar una LN, es mas complicado que una cadena tipo Ardor.
> 
> Y luego hay una cosa, los programadores que fabriquen las sidechains deberán basarse en tecnologias que ya existen. Y algunas tienen derechos de autor.
> 
> Lo que es cierto, es que no nos vamos a aburrir.



Desde luego, hoy en día es bastante difícil implementarla, eso es seguro.
Pero tienes que verlo desde el punto de vista de los incentivos para hacerlo. ¿Qué crees que le ocurrirá al primer exchanger al que se le ocurra hacerlo? ¿Qué crees que le ocurrirá al primer procesador de pagos al que se le ocurra hacerlo?

La liará parda no, pardísima. Se hará con una buena parte del mercado con un chasquido de dedos.


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, me alegro haber traido la discordia a este hilo de tios que lo único que hacían era lamerse el cipote entre ellos.
Cada vez somos más, en unos meses ni dios hablará de corecoin.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 14:19 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Desde luego, hoy en día es bastante difícil implementarla, eso es seguro.
> Pero tienes que verlo desde el punto de vista de los incentivos para hacerlo. ¿Qué crees que le ocurrirá al primer exchanger al que se le ocurra hacerlo? ¿Qué crees que le ocurrirá al primer procesador de pagos al que se le ocurra hacerlo?
> 
> La liará parda no, pardísima. Se hará con una buena parte del mercado con un chasquido de dedos.



Hoy en día no es que sea dificil, es imposible. Y por mucho que insistas en lo mismo, y aunque no entienda la cerrazon que tienes con que o corecoin o ninguna, ln no está nada claro que llegue a funcionar nunca.
Ya veo que te pasas los enlaces que pongo de ello por el forro en esa actitud pueril de taparse los ojos ante lo que no me gusta.
Tu a lo tuyo.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ese índice que vosotros utilizáis (coknmarketcap), ni indica nada, ni sirve para nada. Sobretodo porque, indique lo que sea que vosotros creáis que indique, se manipula muy fácilmente.
> 
> Además, creo que hasta incluye criptomonedas que ni siquiera son criptomonedas, como los tether o Ripple.
> 
> ...



El otro día desenchufaron el coordinador (centralización). Veo más factible que IOTA sea descentralizada que las LN, pero tampoco lo voy a descartar.


----------



## The Black Adder (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No hay que tener FE para nada cuando la única criptomoneda que se plantea resolver problemas reales y se enfrenta a ellos, es Bitcoin. El resto de shitcoins lo único que consigue es engañar a novatos avariciosos.



Estando de acuerdo con casi todo lo que dices, yo sí que creo que hay alguna alt que trata de aportar valor y soluciones reales a problemas existentes. Monero sería la más destacada de ese pelotón, en mi opinión, porque el problema del anonimato en las transacciones es real. Y no sólo tiene un "roadmap", y una comunidad de desarolladores activa, sino que llevan más de dos años introduciendo mejoras de manera consistente, y hay más programadas.

No sigo porque tampoco es el hilo apropiado para hablar de otras monedas, pero vamos, de entre las mil criptomonedas que hay por ahí sí que creo que alguna intenta aportar valor.


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2018)

Sinceramente, cuando se cuestiona a *Mojón* respecto a lo que argumenta, siempre suele dar buenas razones para afianzar sus decisiones.

Si tuviera que contratar a algún forero para exponer en una charla los entresijos de BTC, es evidente que tendría bastante puntuación para llevarse la ponencia.

Y en cuanto al dinero...creo que incluso haría la ponencia gratis, este tipo, lo leía ya antes de registrar mi nick y tenía por entonces "seguramente" un buen porrón de BTC.

Unos los habrá cambiado fiat, otros a metal...y la mayoría los conservará por que cree en la libertad del individuo a nivel económico.

Si cambiamos nuestros BTC o alt favorita por fiat, estamos traicionando los principios de la libertad que nos ha otorgado este nuevo sistema económico de intercambio de valor.

Si BTC valía centavos y ahora miles, no es una casualidad, o una burbuja, o un super ponzi...es solo una consecuencia de un acto altruista que un día se le regaló a la humanidad para que tratase de entenderlo, y sobre todo de usarlo.

Si a un esclavo en Roma se le entregaba la libertad, ¿creéis que este la vendería de nuevo por esclavitud y un puñado de sestercios?...pues eso es lo que en parte hacemos al cambiar BTC&Co por fiat.

Que conste que yo personalmente agradezco los puntos de vista opuestos a BTC más que los que están a favor, pues necesito que me convenzan de que morirá, pues de lo contrario ya estoy convencido.

Otra cosa es que capitalice más o menos, eso es secundario, para mi, lo fundamental es que en 5 años se use más que hoy, y en 10 más...

Como dice el maestro *kikepm* quizá antes de tener BTC deberíamos entender lo que es ser libertario, o el anarquismo como corriente filosófica y política.

Gracias por aportar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

Del top ten de monedas de coinmarketcap, cinco son scamcoins que no se pueden minar, bien porque son estafas preminadas, bien porque son estafas PoS, bien porque son estafas que requieren de centralización para poder funcionar. Son todas aquellas que tienen un asterisco en el campo "Supply".

Es increíble la gigantesca estafa que se está fraguando con las shitcoins, macho.


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Del top ten de monedas de coinmarketcap, cinco son scamcoins que no se pueden minar, bien porque son estafas preminadas, bien porque son estafas PoS, bien porque son estafas que requieren de centralización para poder funcionar. Son todas aquellas que tienen un asterisco en el campo "Supply".
> 
> Es increíble la gigantesca estafa que se está fraguando con las shitcoins, macho.



Pues aún quedan otras 4 en el top 10. Quiza te parezca poco.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Ene 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Mojón es un creyente antisistema, al igual que otros lo somos. Lo que pasa es que muchos de vosotros no odiais lo suficiente al sistema. No habeis comprendido en verdad cual es el origen de todo esto.



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Y, me permito añadir, cual sería el final si bitcoin no nos salva el culo a algunos ...


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

Este hilo cada vez tiene menos sentido. Es el de las alts el que debería tener chincheta. Mira que no estan saliendo desarrollos guapisimos y aqui con la cantinela de las fees y el humo de la ln.
Poco futuro le veo a este hilo como no se recicle a bitcoin cash totalmente.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Ene 2018)

Bla bla bla bla...


----------



## Obduliez (3 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Este hilo cada vez tiene menos sentido. Es el de las alts el que debería tener chincheta. Mira que no estan saliendo desarrollos guapisimos y aqui con la cantinela de las fees y el humo de la ln.
> Poco futuro le veo a este hilo como no se recicle a bitcoin cash totalmente.



Hace unas horas he preguntado por el hilo de las alts.

Desde que entré en este hilo (el único que sigo de burbuja) no paro de leer acerca de él y nunca lo he encontrado (tampoco lo he buscado con gran interés) pero ya me pica la curiosidad, puedes poner un enlace al mismo para ver hasta qué punto es interesante.

PD: Reitero mi solicitud de disculpas pues sé que esto es un offtopic como una catedral.


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

Bitpanda permite comprar bitcoin cash en cada oficina de correos de Austria. De estas noticias no ves ni una de corecoin y salen todos los días en cash.
Vaís a aguantar así hasta que salga lw ln. Pues, mucha suerte. La necesitareís.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 16:01 ----------




Obduliez dijo:


> Hace unas horas he preguntado por el hilo de las alts.
> 
> Desde que entré en este hilo (el único que sigo de burbuja) no paro de leer acerca de él y nunca lo he encontrado (tampoco lo he buscado con gran interés) pero ya me pica la curiosidad, puedes poner un enlace al mismo para ver hasta qué punto es interesante.
> 
> PD: Reitero mi solicitud de disculpas pues sé que esto es un offtopic como una catedral.



Aquí lo tienes
www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/953879-especulacion-altcoins-iii-446.html
Y no te preocupes por el offtopic, todo el hilo es un offtopic, se habla de algo que se parece a bitcoin como un huevo a una castaña, pero como le siguen llamando igual y los tontos no se enteran.
No se porque coño no funcionan los enlaces, lo tienes en el subforo de bolsa e inversiones, creo que lleva chincheta.


----------



## kikepm (3 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Al margen de cuestiones filosoficas bitcoin va a caer por cuestiones tecnicas. Al margen de la ideologia de quien lo compre. Bitcoin fue una idea pionera pero para entender como se comporta como activo no hay que pensar en ideologias, hay que pensar en instituciones... La lucha tecnoligica no entiende de mercados o ideologias... Bitcoin va a ser eliminado del escenario, "depurado" por incapaz una vez pueda ser sustituido... Y ademad no puede por como esta concsbido cambiar.



Muy al contrario, BTC va a prevalecer porque soporta una idea simple detrás, la de la libertad asociada al dinero no emitido por autoridad alguna, no inflactable, inconfiscable, que sirve a sus propietarios y no al interés de gobiernos, y que obliga a la responsabilidad personal frente a la actual demencia generalizada socializante, donde las que la hacen no la pagan, y los que pagan son habitualmente parte del pueblo que no ha creado las condiciones del fracaso y de la falta de prosperidad.

Como solía decir Mises, las ideas son poderosas, tanto que cambian el mundo a su paso, se propagan y llegan a hacer que el mundo de las cosas cambie.

Vamos a asistir a una revolución porque demasiados estamos cansados de este estado de latrocinio y manipulación, de corrupción y propaganda de la que tu, como otros, formais parte activa.


----------



## andIfeelfine (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Del top ten de monedas de coinmarketcap, cinco son scamcoins que no se pueden minar, bien porque son estafas preminadas, bien porque son estafas PoS, bien porque son estafas que requieren de centralización para poder funcionar. Son todas aquellas que tienen un asterisco en el campo "Supply".
> 
> Es increíble la gigantesca estafa que se está fraguando con las shitcoins, macho.




https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7nss3t/daily_general_discussion_january_3_2018/

Entrar al reddit de las alts es como entrar en una realidad paralela tipo mundo Pokémon. También me recuerda a las cartas/cromos de jugadores de fútbol. Mezcla esa pulsión de coleccionar con la de la lotería. Un cocktail explosivo, la verdad.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> [/COLOR]¿Llevas IOTAs o no llevas IOTAs? ¿Justifica IOTA la centralización, tal y como tú lo has hecho, o no la justifica?
> 
> A ver si te piensas que aquí somos gilipollas.




Claro que llevo IOTAS,y Litecoins y Etherums, y tambien Bitcoins.LLevo de todo un poco, y espero que la tecnologia blockchain se vaya imponiendo con varios proyectos de diferente tipo.Y si puede sacar beneficio de ellos ,pues mejor.

Se llama diversificar,no soy ningun puto taliban religioso hipocrita, que va de salva patrias, mientras tiene los bolsillos cargados.


----------



## Claudius (3 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Economistas como Kenneth Rogoff, profesor de la Universidad de Harvard y ex economista jefe del FMI, afirman que el precio del bitcoin es cercano a cero e inversores como *Warren Buffett* califican el bitcoin como una broma. ¿Momento para abrir posiciones cortas?



El cuñadismo, es la enfermedad del s.xxi, powered by Google Tech.
 
Entre uno que está con un pié en la tumba, de otro siglo.

Y un tio, que Trump le ha invitado a ser uno de sus asesores además de haber sido cofundador de Paypal, e inversor en las primeras rondas de financiación en Facebook, airbnb, y un largo etc. Elige a quien seguir. Compra coca-cola !
)

Peter Thiel devuelve al bitcoin a los 15.000 dólares al anunciar que ha invertido millones en la criptomoneda - elEconomista.es

What does Peter Thiel think of Warren Buffett? | Startup Founders and Entrepreneurs


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin no tiene futuro, va a morir, ya le queda poco.

La única que va a triunfar es la shitcoinX que es una copia de Bitcoin pero es la que tengo yo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Bitcoin no tiene futuro, va a morir, ya le queda poco.
> 
> La única que va a triunfar es la shitcoinX que es una copia de Bitcoin pero es la que tengo yo.



Además te aconsejo que diversifiques en mi shitcoinX porque, de lo contrario, eres un fanático purista adorador de Corecoin.


----------



## sirpask (3 Ene 2018)

andIfeelfine dijo:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7nss3t/daily_general_discussion_january_3_2018/
> 
> Entrar al reddit de las alts es como entrar en una realidad paralela tipo mundo Pokémon. También me recuerda a las cartas/cromos de jugadores de fútbol. Mezcla esa pulsión de coleccionar con la de la lotería. Un cocktail explosivo, la verdad.



Es cierto, jajaja
Yo tambien estoy en unos cuantos chats de estos y la gente pierde pasta sin parar.
Invierten sin ton ni sol, venden cuando baja y compran cuando esta alta, por impulsos, sin logica.

son pollos en un matadero.


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> NXT, Nushares, Namecoin, Maidsafe, etc.
> 
> Ninguna de ellas eran clones de nada. Toooooodas tenían magníficas intenciones detrás, pero todas fallaron.
> 
> ...



Pásate por el hilo de las alts y coméntanos tus resquemores y te llevarás un capazo de thanks.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Bah,palabras.

Antes de priamvera vereis a bitcoin en 2 puesto, y entonces si que llegara la ostia.
Pero la de verdad.

Ripple, la moneda de los bancos malvados come-niños,ya tiene la mitad de capitalizacion de btc.

POr eso salgunso se ponen ya nerviosos y dicen que Ripple "no deberia estar en esta lista".


----------



## Pirro (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bah,palabras.
> 
> Antes de priamvera vereis a bitcoin en 2 puesto, y entonces si que llegara la ostia.
> Pero la de verdad.
> ...



Cuando invertiste en Bitcoin, Bitcoin era la polla. Cuando desinvertiste, Bitcoin es la mierda.

Y no te niego que Bitcoin algún día pueda perder el primer puesto de Coinmarketcap y supongo que a la mayoría de los aquí presentes nos la sudaría olímpicamente, máxime si el primero resulta ser Ethereum o Ripple.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ene 2018)

Rajoy dijo:


> Comprar Nxt a cascoporro es una excelente opción para perder dinero a ese mismo ritmo.
> Cuando venda mis Ardor, obviamente, lo haré a precio de mercado y dudo mucho que puedas comprarlos todos
> 
> Perdón por el offtopic !



no he hecho tanto dinero en la vida como con nxt... desde 2013 lo llevo y si, a cascoporro compro para seguir haciendo dinero


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Veis niños? Y así es como un novato avaricioso justifica su hinbersión en IOTAs.
> 
> Espero que veáis la clase de gente que viene aquí a pumpear sus shitcoins y cómo les importa una mierda la tecnología o los principios. Ellos quieren su dinerete, estafar a cuantos más pardillos mejor, y el que vaya detrás, que arree.



otra chorrada más de mojon

la descentralización no es la panacea.. habrá veces que interese descentralizar, otras centralizar y otras una mezcla.. lo importante es lograr la mejor eficiencia para resolver los problemas del día a día

por cierto, el dinero es quien actúa de guía a la hora de determinar que es lo correcto o lo incorrecto... lo correcto a largo plazo se ve recompensado con mucho dinero


----------



## sirpask (3 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no he hecho tanto dinero en la vida como con nxt... desde 2013 lo llevo y si, a cascoporro compro para seguir haciendo dinero



Si pues el exchange ese que hay en el cliente oficial de nxt, Shape shift nos ha robao la pasta a media comunidad...y se supone que era serio y medio oficial.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ene 2018)

Obduliez dijo:


> Me voy a marcar un offtopic de impresión. Pido perdón a los foreros.
> 
> ¿Me puedes enlazar el hilo de las alts que debería de estar con chincheta en el principal? Es que llevo 2 horas intentando encontrarlo y no lo he podido hacer, quizás esté buscando en el foro equivocado.
> 
> Gracias.



bolsa e inversión


----------



## Pablo Villa (3 Ene 2018)

La mineria centralizada en China va a sufrir??

China Central Bank Prepares To Regulate Bitcoin Mining | Zero Hedge


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Sinceramente, cuando se cuestiona a *Mojón* respecto a lo que argumenta, siempre suele dar buenas razones para afianzar sus decisiones.
> 
> Si tuviera que contratar a algún forero para exponer en una charla los entresijos de BTC, es evidente que tendría bastante puntuación para llevarse la ponencia.
> 
> ...



la libertad consiste en poder elegir, elegir bitcoin, Fiat o lo que te de la gana.... que te metan bitcoin por los ojos no es ser libre, ser libre es poder elegir bitcoin cuando te apetezca o interese

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 17:52 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Del top ten de monedas de coinmarketcap, cinco son scamcoins que no se pueden minar, bien porque son estafas preminadas, bien porque son estafas PoS, bien porque son estafas que requieren de centralización para poder funcionar. Son todas aquellas que tienen un asterisco en el campo "Supply".
> 
> Es increíble la gigantesca estafa que se está fraguando con las shitcoins, macho.



lo que es increíble es la estupidez humana.... Einstein se debe estar congratulando de ver realizada su frase en ti

no hagáis caso a este iluminado, pos es tan valido como pow... completamente auditado por muchísima gente del máximo nivel de conocimientos y trabajando e invirtiendo grandes sumas de dinero en pos

este hombre es un quijote luchando contra sus molinos de viento

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 17:57 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Si pues el exchange ese que hay en el cliente oficial de nxt, Shape shift nos ha robao la pasta a media comunidad...y se supone que era serio y medio oficial.



ese exchange no es de nxt y lo tiene implementado muchos proyectos...exodus lo tiene


no se lo que pasará porque nunca lo he usado (si he usado el exchange propio de nxt, el descentralizado que va como un tiro) pero posiblemente sí cambiaste nxt por btc con shapeshift, tus btc de vuelta estén en la mempool... habla con shapeshift


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Sigues sin saber de lo que hablas.
> 
> Esas entidades de las que hablas no validan nada. Lo que hacen es crear bloques y llenarlos de transacciones. Luego son las decenas de miles de nodos que hay en la red los que se encargan de validar que esos bloques creados por los mineros cumplen el consenso.



Quien no sabes eres tú...

*Las máquinas asociadas al pool cooperan entre ellas y actúan como un sólo nodo compitiendo contra los demás nodos.*

Es *una única unidad política unida en defensa de sus intereses* que es acaparar la mayor cantidad de poder de hash y por lo tanto también mayor beneficio y mayor control político sobre el servicio.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no he hecho tanto dinero en la vida como con nxt... desde 2013 lo llevo y si, a cascoporro compro para seguir haciendo dinero



Es la última vez que te contesto, porque no va a servir para nada y porque tipos como tu no hacen más que ensuciar el hilo, pero en fin ...

Grábate bien estas dos frases, pardillo, porque algún día te van a dar la puntilla:

- Rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras (te suena de algo ? 
- Lo difícil, lo realmente difícil, es dominar bien los tiempos.

Y, de regalo, una reinterpretación de la segunda frase: el último euro que lo gane otro. Que aquí hay mucho fantasma que siempre compra en mínimos y vende en máximos ... :bla:


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Quien no sabes eres tú...
> 
> *Las máquinas asociadas al pool cooperan entre ellas y actúan como un sólo nodo compitiendo contra los demás nodos.*
> 
> Es *una única unidad política unida en defensa de sus intereses* que es acaparar la mayor cantidad de poder de hash y por lo tanto también mayor beneficio y mayor control político sobre el servicio.




OK, no voy a perder el tiempo a estas alturas explicandote la diferencia entre un nodo, un minero y un pool. Si estas interesado en aprender solo tienes que buscar un poco ahi fuera.


----------



## sirpask (3 Ene 2018)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> La mineria centralizada en China va a sufrir??
> 
> China Central Bank Prepares To Regulate Bitcoin Mining | Zero Hedge



¿regularse así mismos? un poco raro.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ene 2018)

Rajoy dijo:


> Es la última vez que te contesto, porque no va a servir para nada y porque tipos como tu no hacen más que ensuciar el hilo, pero en fin ...
> 
> Grábate bien estas dos frases, pardillo, porque algún día te van a dar la puntilla:
> 
> ...



justo eso es lo que dice aquí mucha gente sobre btc


----------



## bmbnct (3 Ene 2018)

Se lanza hoy en la mainnet RSK

RSK Goes Live: Genesis Block Coincides With Bitcoin's Ninth Anniversary - Bitsonline


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> La mineria centralizada en China va a sufrir??
> 
> China Central Bank Prepares To Regulate Bitcoin Mining | Zero Hedge



Otra buena noticia para corecoin. Como si no tuviesen bastantes.:XX:
A ver a cuanto se va el tiempo de bloque, la mempool, las fees y la susumcorda.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Se lanza hoy en la mainnet RSK
> 
> RSK Goes Live: Genesis Block Coincides With Bitcoin's Ninth Anniversary - Bitsonline



Me ha parecido leer por ahí que todavía es una versión beta, no?


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿regularse así mismos? un poco raro.



No, los van a regular los de Noruega. No te jode.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 19:30 ----------

Este hilo dentro de 3 meses no lo conoce ni la madre que lo pario. Me alegro de haberlo empezado.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me ha parecido leer por ahí que todavía es una versión beta, no?



Esto es de ahora mismo del grupo oficial de Telegram, aunque en Twitter no han dicho nada aún. 
Hace unas semanas instale un nodo de Rsk pero era un follon.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Quien no sabes eres tú...
> 
> *Las máquinas asociadas al pool cooperan entre ellas y actúan como un sólo nodo compitiendo contra los demás nodos.*
> 
> Es *una única unidad política unida en defensa de sus intereses* que es acaparar la mayor cantidad de poder de hash y por lo tanto también mayor beneficio y mayor control político sobre el servicio.



Me da a mi en la nariz que tú no estabas por aquí cuando ocurrió lo de Ghash.io, ¿verdad?.

Si hubieras estado por aquí te habrías dado perfecta cuenta de que esos incentivos de los que hablas se encuentran perfectamente balanceados en Bitcoin. También te habrías dado cuenta de que, efectivamente, los intereses de los mineros que participan en pool es acaparar más potencia de minado total, reducir la varianza estadística con la que mina los bloques su pool e, incluso, acaparar más poder y más control de la red... Pero que todo eso va aumentando...hasta que se topa con los intereses de otro colectivo, el de los usuarios y, si a éstos les tocas demasiado los cojones, empiezan los early adopters a vender los ahorros y entonces los mineros empiezan a sufrir las consecuencias del intento de abuso de poder en su cuenta de resultados y rentabilidad mensual.

Incluso si el precio dejase de actuar como herramienta de control frente a los mineros, los usuarios tendrían un último as en la manga: el UASF, tal y como tuvimos que amenazar con hacer en agosto.


----------



## sirpask (3 Ene 2018)

Programming Blockchain · Programming Blockchain


----------



## Venganza. (3 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo invertiría en ripple como accionista, pero no en los tokens.



pero las acciones de ripple son los tokens. acciones q no estan reguladas, pueden hacer una ampliacion de capital cuando les salga de los cojones sin compensar a sus 'accionistas'.

ningun inversor serio va a acumular ripples ni ethereun ni ninguna otra altcoin, solo se usan para especular a corto plazo, como un 'hedge fund' del bitcoin.


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Ene 2018)

Keiser Report en Español: ¡Feliz cumpleaños, bitcóin! (E1170) - YouTube


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2018)

El tema de hacer más "user friendly" las billeteras LN va viento en popa. Me parece que esto irá rápido.

Twitter

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 21:44 ----------

Ah! Y para los que os preguntáis sobre cómo funcionará el enrutado entre los hubs de la LN, mirad esto:

How are paths found in lightning network?

Y antes de que los más avispados empecéis a buscarle tres pies al gato y a preguntaros si ese sistema de enrutado requeriría de solventar el problema de computación de los generales bizantinos... No, no lo requiere porque la red no necesita sincronizarse sobre qué rutas son las óptimas para comunicar todos los nodos entre sí. Lo único que hace falta es que exista una ruta entre los nodos que desean enviar/recibir bitcoins, aunque no sea óptima (más barata).


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Ene 2018)

si bitcoin es una burbuja, imaginar ripple....... :rolleye:


----------



## TheRedHawk (3 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> el anarquismo como corriente filosófica y política.
> 
> Gracias por aportar.



Muy buena paketazo. Mejorémoslo poniendole un poco de capitalismo al asunto... ¿que tal el anarcocapitalismo? 

Saludos a todos y feliz cumple para Bitcoin!


----------



## Pirro (4 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> si bitcoin es una burbuja, imaginar ripple....... :rolleye:









La burbuja está en el dinero fiat. Y cada vez parece más obvio que van a usar a Bitcoin y a cryptolandia para purgar los "pequeños" excesos de liquidez del sistema y quién sabe si quizá, como elemento legitimador de un nuevo orden económico y político en un futuro.

Esto va a ser como la caída de la Unión Soviética, sólo que los nuevos oligarcas acaparadores, los Abrahmovic y Berezovsky del proceso están siendo gente mayormente ajena a la puta finanza. Y eso jode y mucho a muchos.


----------



## hannover (4 Ene 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Muy buena paketazo. Mejorémoslo poniendole un poco de capitalismo al asunto... ¿que tal el anarcocapitalismo?
> 
> Saludos a todos y feliz cumple para Bitcoin!



El anarcocapitalismo no existe,lo siento,el capitalismo es jerarquico.El anarquismo no.(se le puede culpar de ser utópico,nada peor)

Si no, mira un organigrama de una empresa capitalista:los de arriba cagan y los de abajo no pueden ver arriba porque tienen los ojos llenos de mierda.


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2018)

hannover dijo:


> El anarcocapitalismo no existe,lo siento,el capitalismo es jerarquico.El anarquismo no.(se le puede culpar de ser utópico,nada peor)
> 
> Si no, mira un organigrama de una empresa capitalista:los de arriba cagan y los de abajo no pueden ver arriba porque tienen los ojos llenos de mierda.



En el anarcocapitalismo no hay ningún impedimento a poner en funcionamiento cooperativas.
Aunque en realidad entiendo que anarcocapitalismo se refiere más bien a que las empresas se organizan de manera anárquica, autoorganitzada. Sin nadie que intente ponerle puertas al mercado.

Taptap


----------



## stiff upper lip (4 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> otra chorrada más de mojon
> 
> la descentralización no es la panacea.. habrá veces que interese descentralizar, otras centralizar y otras una mezcla.. lo importante es lograr la mejor eficiencia para resolver los problemas del día a día
> 
> por cierto, el dinero es quien actúa de guía a la hora de determinar que es lo correcto o lo incorrecto... lo correcto a largo plazo se ve recompensado con mucho dinero



Viendo los criterios de inversión de algunos que es meterle al token que más castuzos tenga detrás solo se puede pronosticar que los castuzos se quedarán con vuestro dinero, ¿No es lo que hacen siempre?

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 11:11 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Eso da exactamente igual pues eso lo cumplen otros mil protocolos... Es la superioridad técnica, el gasto mínimo de recursos, los tiempos lo que hace mejor a un protocolo que a otro, objetivamente mejor.
> 
> Tus diatribas filosóficas por otro lado están basadas en premisas falsas... Y además deduces de forma gratuita que todos los males vienen del FIAT y que el bitcoin, así sin más, traerá el "bien"... Y esto son bobadas...
> 
> ...



Eres un ludita socioeconómico...

Y recuerda, los luditas "históricamente" han perdido siempre.


----------



## ertitoagus (4 Ene 2018)

lo de ripple acabará cuando las ballenas decidan moverse a la siguiente altcoin a pumpear, como el año pasado por estas fechas, que cada 3 o 4 días cambiaba la bandera del altcoinismo entre ripple, ethereum, dash, monero, ZEC .... etc

El que tenga suerte pues multiplicará por haber coincidido con el pump orquestado de turno, pero al que le pille el toro que se prepare para perder mucha pasta. No tiene más.

Para mi el único riesgo a corto plazo para la cotización de BTC es que empiece a perder terreno como moneda usada para mover entre exchanges para hacer arbitraje por las fees, en el medio/largo plazo todo tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

hannover dijo:


> El anarcocapitalismo no existe,lo siento,el capitalismo es jerarquico.El anarquismo no.(se le puede culpar de ser utópico,nada peor)
> 
> Si no, mira un organigrama de una empresa capitalista:los de arriba cagan y los de abajo no pueden ver arriba porque tienen los ojos llenos de mierda.



Diselo al tío este y de paso te descojonas un poco y aprendes mucho más
]Tu navegador está obsoleto, por lo que debes actualizarlo a una versión más reciente. - YouTube

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 11:41 ----------




ertitoagus dijo:


> lo de ripple acabará cuando las ballenas decidan moverse a la siguiente altcoin a pumpear, como el año pasado por estas fechas, que cada 3 o 4 días cambiaba la bandera del altcoinismo entre ripple, ethereum, dash, monero, ZEC .... etc
> 
> El que tenga suerte pues multiplicará por haber coincidido con el pump orquestado de turno, pero al que le pille el toro que se prepare para perder mucha pasta. No tiene más.
> 
> Para mi el único riesgo a corto plazo para la cotización de BTC es que empiece a perder terreno como moneda usada para mover entre exchanges para hacer arbitraje por las fees, en el medio/largo plazo todo tiene muy buena pinta.



Lo que hay que tener es repartida la criptoriqueza entre unas cuantas alts que te den buena pinta y esperar.
Por cierto *corecoin ya es solo 1/3 del marketcap*, un 33% y bajando.


----------



## Venganza. (4 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que hay que tener es repartida la criptoriqueza entre unas cuantas alts que te den buena pinta y esperar.
> Por cierto *corecoin ya es solo 1/3 del marketcap*, un 33% y bajando.



y el bitcoin cash como va?


----------



## sirpask (4 Ene 2018)

La que ha liado Intel.... veremos como nos afecta, pero la burbuja del Nasdaq huele a pinchazo...

Por cierto, está todo comprometido.
Moviles, PCs, hasta Mainframe IBM Z series.

Azure ya ha reinstalado parches para uno de los dos fallos... 

Nose, alguien que sepa mas que de su opinión por que esto huele muy mal.

Twitter


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> La que ha liado Intel.... veremos como nos afecta, pero la burbuja del Nasdaq huele a pinchazo...
> 
> Por cierto, está todo comprometido.
> Moviles, PCs, hasta Mainframe IBM Z series.
> ...



Moviles lo dudo mucho, la inmensisima mayoria van con arm. Y parece que tampoco afecta a los pcs normales de la gente.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 12:32 ----------




Venganza. dijo:


> y el bitcoin cash como va?



Va bien, gracias. Lo que estamos viendo en directo es un desacople de btc. Cada día aparecen más exchanges con pares ETH-XXX o BCH-XXX, algunos ya cortocircuitando totalmente btc y la única utilidad de btc que es entrar en este mundo desaparece.
Por ejemplo este
New Exchange CoinEx Will Trade Only BCH Currency Pairs - Bitsonline


----------



## sirpask (4 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Moviles lo dudo mucho, la inmensisima mayoria van con arm. Y parece que tampoco afecta a los pcs normales de la gente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 12:32 ----------
> 
> ...



A todo Tixel. Arm, Intel, Amd, Power9, Z series....
Es el bug mas grande de la historia.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

De todas maneras, siendo honesto, la tremenda bajada en el mrketcap de btc es simplemente por la manipulación que están sometiendo a ripple.


----------



## sirpask (4 Ene 2018)

El Tour del Bernabéu se podrá pagar con Bitcoins - AS.com


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> A todo Tixel. Arm, Intel, Amd, Power9, Z series....
> Es el bug mas grande de la historia.



Bueno, no he leido casi nada de todo esto, pero parece que para Meltdown hay parche
LKML: Thomas Gleixner: [patch 00/60] x86/kpti: Kernel Page Table Isolation (was KAISER)
y para Spectre no, aunque es muy dificil de explotar y requeriría acceso físico aunque esto no lo tengo claro.
Y los que se ven afectados son los servidores por la perdida de rendimiento al aplicar el parche, parece que los usuarios domesticos no se ven practicamente afectados más que teoricamente.


----------



## ertitoagus (4 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> La que ha liado Intel.... veremos como nos afecta, pero la burbuja del Nasdaq huele a pinchazo...
> 
> Por cierto, está todo comprometido.
> Moviles, PCs, hasta Mainframe IBM Z series.
> ...




afecta sobre todo a mainframes y máquinas virtuales..... uyyyyyy sobre que funcionaran los exchanges....:rolleye:

A ver lo que tardamos en leer que alguno ha sido hackeado.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

ertitoagus dijo:


> afecta sobre todo a mainframes y máquinas virtuales..... uyyyyyy sobre que funcionaran los exchanges....:rolleye:
> 
> A ver lo que tardamos en leer que alguno ha sido hackeado.



Buen punto. No había pensado en los exchanges.


----------



## remonster (4 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> si bitcoin es una burbuja, imaginar ripple....... :rolleye:



Esa es la razón principal del pumpeo de Ripple: Meterlo en #1 de las revalorizaciones del 2017. Esperad a la hostia que se va a pegar...

Me parece que va a acabar más de uno en la cárcel por manipulación de mercados...


----------



## Pablo Villa (4 Ene 2018)

ertitoagus dijo:


> afecta sobre todo a mainframes y máquinas virtuales..... uyyyyyy sobre que funcionaran los exchanges....:rolleye:
> 
> A ver lo que tardamos en leer que alguno ha sido hackeado.



Etherum no funcionaba con una maquina virtual?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Ene 2018)

Sobre los dos vectores de ataque que se han descubierto ante las puertas traseras de Intel, parece que está todo comprometido y que pueden haber dejado con el culo al aire y durante años a muchos servidores, compañías, etc.

Meltdown and Spectre

Esto debería fulminar a Intel sin compasión. 

Lo bueno es que, la gente que hace las cosas bien desde el principio, con hardware transparente y decente, al final se ve recompensada, como por ejemplo los constructores de hardware wallets (Trezor y Ledger), que pueden decir con orgullo que su hardware es seguro.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> OK, no voy a perder el tiempo a estas alturas explicandote la diferencia entre un nodo, un minero y un pool. Si estas interesado en aprender solo tienes que buscar un poco ahi fuera.



Eso es porque no puedes rebatir que:

Un pool de mineros/validadores de transacciones es una única unidad política unida en defensa de su interés que es acaparar la mayor cantidad de poder de hash y por lo tanto también mayor beneficio y mayor control político sobre el servicio.
*
El pool de mineros actúa como un único nodo validador de transacciones, sus integrantes/socios cooperan entre ellos y se reparten las ganancias.*

Y si no di, claro y sencillo qué no es correcto.


----------



## barborico (4 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Eso es porque no puedes rebatir que:
> 
> Un pool de mineros/validadores de transacciones es una única unidad política unida en defensa de su interés que es acaparar la mayor cantidad de poder de hash y por lo tanto también mayor beneficio y mayor *control político* sobre el servicio.
> 
> ...



Lo remarcado en negrita no existe en bitcoin.

Lo subrayado es correcto si reducir la varianza de los bloques encontrados lo consideras un beneficio. Porque entre minar en un pool y minar solo esa es la única diferencia.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

1000$


----------



## Arctic (4 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> 1000$



Esa mierda la pones en el hilo de Ethereum, si no te importa. Y si lo que quieres es provocar, quedamos en persona que siempre es más divertido.


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Lo remarcado en negrita no existe en bitcoin.
> 
> Lo subrayado es correcto si reducir la varianza de los bloques encontrados lo consideras un beneficio. Porque entre minar en un pool y minar solo esa es la única diferencia.



Otra diferencia es beneficiarte de mayores anchos de banda para empezar a minar el siguiente bloque antes. Y es una diferencia bastante significativa.

Taptap


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me da a mi en la nariz que tú no estabas por aquí cuando ocurrió lo de Ghash.io, ¿verdad?.
> 
> Si hubieras estado por aquí te habrías dado perfecta cuenta de que esos incentivos de los que hablas se encuentran perfectamente balanceados en Bitcoin. También te habrías dado cuenta de que, efectivamente, los intereses de los mineros que participan en pool es acaparar más potencia de minado total, reducir la varianza estadística con la que mina los bloques su pool e, incluso, acaparar más poder y más control de la red... Pero que todo eso va aumentando...hasta que se topa con los intereses de otro colectivo, el de los usuarios y, si a éstos les tocas demasiado los cojones, empiezan los early adopters a vender los ahorros y entonces los mineros empiezan a sufrir las consecuencias del intento de abuso de poder en su cuenta de resultados y rentabilidad mensual.
> 
> Incluso si el precio dejase de actuar como herramienta de control frente a los mineros, los usuarios tendrían un último as en la manga: el UASF, tal y como tuvimos que amenazar con hacer en agosto.



Es decir, que estas reconociendo mi afirmación central (agradezco tu honestidad), pero contrapones el supuesto contrapoder de los usuarios. 

En ese caso, los servicios ASIC bitcoin no se diferencian en su organización y funcionamiento de los de los bancos o de cualquier gran empresa centralizada (aunque pertenezca a múltiples socios), donde los usuarios/clientes sólo tienen como arma el no usar el servicio. *Es decir, es un servicio centralizado cliente-servidor al uso.*

Como sabrás, en un servicio P2P cada usuario es a la vez servidor, de ahí lo de "igual a igual", por lo que no debe haber órganos o grupos funcionales diferenciados y especializados, con intereses contrapuestos entre ellos.

*El servicio bitcoin debe cambiar mucho para ser un verdadero servicio P2P formado por usuarios iguales.*

La forma de lograrlo o de acercarse a ese objetivo está ahí al alcance, pero me temo que, a la vista de los acontecimientos, cambiar y mejorar las cosas desde dentro es demasiado complicado por el enorme poder que ya tiene un pequeño sector. Sin embargo crear nuevos servicios financieros P2P es muy fácil.

¿Que debería hacer un inversor que tenga como criterio fundamental escoger el servicio financiero más descentralizado, es decir, más P2P, y con mejores prestaciones? ¿Apostar por el bitcoin tradicional y confiar en que cambie y mejore pronto o apostar por uno con mejores características de base?


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Ene 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Lo remarcado en negrita no existe en bitcoin.
> 
> Lo subrayado es correcto si reducir la varianza de los bloques encontrados lo consideras un beneficio. Porque entre minar en un pool y minar solo esa es la única diferencia.



Tener poder político es tener poder para influir o decidir sobre el rumbo del servicio y es patente que los validadores tienen un poder central determinante sobre él.

Por no hablar de lo que supone superar el 50% de dicho poder y de la posibilidad de manipular de forma opaca que transacciones se lleven a cabo y cuando o a cambio de qué.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


>



Es buenisimo. :XX:

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 17:14 ----------


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Es decir, que estas reconociendo mi afirmación central (agradezco tu honestidad), pero contrapones el supuesto contrapoder de los usuarios.
> 
> En ese caso, los servicios ASIC bitcoin no se diferencian en su organización y funcionamiento de los de los bancos o de cualquier gran empresa centralizada (aunque pertenezca a múltiples socios), donde los usuarios/clientes sólo tienen como arma el no usar el servicio. *Es decir, es un servicio centralizado cliente-servidor al uso.*
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con eso. Cualquiera puede minar y a medida de la adopción suba me estrañaría que no pasase.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Ene 2018)

Ripple bajará, la entrada de pasta FIAT al sistema cripto via alts ya la hemos visto. No va a perder todo su valor, pero buena parte se lo comerá ya sabemos quien.

Alomejor llega a 5$, por ejemplo. Luego no bajará a 0'20$, que era lo que valía, se puede quedar alomejor a 1'5$.

Lo de LN pinta guay, y con un valor de dominancia ridiculo, el par con $ es de 15.000. A poco, vuelve a coger un valor máximo. El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con eso. Cualquiera puede minar y a medida de la adopción suba me estrañaría que no pasase.



Eso es como decir que cualquiera puede ser banquero porque puede comprar acciones de un banco.

En un servicio p2p todos los participantes de la red deben ser iguales, con el mismo poder, lo cual hoy por hoy no se da en bitcoin.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Eso es como decir que cualquiera puede ser banquero porque puede comprar acciones de un banco.
> 
> En un servicio p2p todos los participantes de la red deben ser iguales, con el mismo poder, lo cual hoy por hoy no se da en bitcoin.



Tú estas definiendo el actual estado de la red, que no tiene porque ser el que sea en el fututo,el asunto es que no hay barreras de entrada para convertirte en minero más que el coste del equipo y la luz. Potencialmente permite que cada participante pueda ser un minero, pero eso no significa que lo tengan que ser todos.
Se habla de bombillas que son mineros y otros artilugios semejantes y no me estrañaría que en el futuro mucha gente mine por una ganancia de mierda como la que podría dar una bombilla que a lo mejor solo cubre su coste(es decir la bombilla y su corriente es lo que ganas minando). Digo la bombilla porque en algún sitio lo ví, pero puede ser un router que está conectado todo el día o otras cosas.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Ene 2018)

Rumores sobre atomic swaps prácticamente instantáneos a través de Lightning 

Twitter


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Rumores sobre atomic swaps prácticamente instantáneos a través de Lightning
> 
> Twitter



Pues deben ser rumores muy poco jugosos porque los futuros hasta Junio ni se inmutan.
Los futuros os van a venir muy bien a los abducidos de corecoin para ver que de verdad tienen vuestras fantasias.
Bitcoin Futures Quotes - CME Group


----------



## nedmayer (4 Ene 2018)

A comenzar a minar señores y señoras, es lo nuevo en finanzas para invertir a lo grande!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> *BTC Dominance: 32.8%*



Utilizar esa métrica cuando, de la noche la mañana aparecen decenas de shitcoins preminadas, cuando incluye directamente cosas que no pueden considerarse ni siquiera criptomonedas, como Maidsafe, Tether o Ripple... dice mucho de vosotros y de vuestras verdaderas intenciones.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 20:48 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Rumores sobre atomic swaps prácticamente instantáneos a través de Lightning
> 
> Twitter



Uyuyuy los shitxchangers... que me lo veo venir... que ya tenemos aquí la LN y ahora los esfuerzos van a dirigirse a las sidechains (que directamente los deja obsoletos y a las shitcoins también)... que ahora es cuando tienen la excusa del hackeo por los backdoors del hardware de intel... que me veo los exits scams surgiendo como setas a no mucho tardar.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

Sidechains?

Si,estoy seguro.Pero...







---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 20:56 ----------




Violator dijo:


> El tiempo dirá quién se entera y quién no Tixel.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

Sidechains la nueva fantasia, después del exito de sw y la esperanza de ln llegan las sidechains.
Los de los futuros de CME no se enteran.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Sidechains?
> 
> Si,estoy seguro.Pero...
> 
> ...



Con estas aportaciones demuestras no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Sabes que rsk se lanzó ayer? Hoy no.... ayer....

El baño de realidad de la purga de altcoins os vendrá bien.


----------



## workforfood (4 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Con estas aportaciones demuestras no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Sabes que rsk se lanzó ayer? Hoy no.... ayer....
> 
> El baño de realidad de la purga de altcoins os vendrá bien.



Es cierto dejo enlace por si alguien entendido nos explica algo mas.

RSK


----------



## orbeo (4 Ene 2018)

Forero medio


----------



## Venganza. (4 Ene 2018)

no entiendo el odio africano q algunos le teneis al bitcoin. Se nota que os meariais de gusto si se derrumbara. la unica explicacion q encuentro es q los vendisteis demasiado pronto o nunca os atrevisteis a comprarlos y os devora la envidia. dais bastante pena.


----------



## Venganza. (4 Ene 2018)

el bitcoin cash se hunde en la miseria...

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 23:02 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Menudo desastre... Y mientras tanto otras criptomonedas creando protocolos capaces sin este tipo de tonterías. "Secretos" ... "Confianza", " me quedo con tus fondos si no te portas bien"... Juas, juas...
> 
> --------
> 
> ...



pa q copias y pegas cosas q ni sikiera entiendes


----------



## Carlx (4 Ene 2018)

Hay algún fondo de inversion en cryptomonedas?


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Miedo me da este agujeraco para manejar las keys privadas, tanto en PC como en móvil... es algo muy, muy gordo:
> 
> *Meltdown y Spectre: así es la pesadilla en la seguridad de las CPUs de Intel, AMD y ARM*
> 
> ...



A mi el meldown y el espectre ese me huelen a cuerno quemado que tira para atrás. Una vulnerabilidad que no ha sido explotada en 10 años sale ahora a la luz, y leyendo no me queda nada claro como eso puede ser explotado. Porque la predicción de saltos va en microcódigo en el procesador y ahora hasta andan diciendo que con u puto js, que esta en capas infinitamente superiores se puede explotar. A ver si dicen como.
Me da pinta que la cosa es parecida a las emisiones de co de los vw por algún motivo qur descojozco.


----------



## Venganza. (4 Ene 2018)

vamos a dejarnso de tonterias y poner los puntos sobre las ies, la unica moneda con valor en si misma es el bitcoin. solo la respalda su propio codigo y empieza a ser una inversion institucional. e lq no lo ve es p q no queire o p q es tonto.

hay otras monedas q son como acciones de alto riesgo @over the counter@ de las empresas q las respaldan. 

otras muchas, la mayoria, son basura pumpeada q solo sirve para q especulen los q las crearon.

el q quiera invertir al largo plazo q compre bitcoin, el q quiera invertir en las nuevas empresas de blochain q compre ether, storj, monero etc, el q quiera jugar en el casino q compre cualqueir cosa q este baja. 

y el que quiera tirar el dinero directamente a la basura q compre algun fork del bitcoin,


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> no entiendo el odio africano q algunos le teneis al bitcoin. Se nota que os meariais de gusto si se derrumbara. la unica explicacion q encuentro es q los vendisteis demasiado pronto o nunca os atrevisteis a comprarlos y os devora la envidia. dais bastante pena.



Si no lo entiendes es que te queda mucho que entender y aprender antes. Los motivos son claros como el agua.
Para ponerte al día te recomiendo que empiezes por aquí
Bitcoin en Español - elBitcoin.org

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 23:19 ----------




Venganza. dijo:


> vamos a dejarnso de tonterias y poner los puntos sobre las ies, la unica moneda con valor en si misma es el bitcoin. solo la respalda su propio codigo y empieza a ser una inversion institucional. e lq no lo ve es p q no queire o p q es tonto.
> 
> hay otras monedas q son como acciones de alto riesgo @over the counter@ de las empresas q las respaldan.
> 
> ...



Otro payaso con 29 mensajes que nos viene a enseñar. No cantas nada payaso.


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2018)

Noticia Bomba.
Facebook parece que quiere incorporar criptomonedas a su entorno. Lo que podeís estar seguros es que corecoin aka btc no estará entre las escogidas.
Mark Zuckerberg - Every year I take on a personal... | Facebook


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Ene 2018)

hay que redenominar en satoshis....

a la gente le gusta los numeros enteros 125 Satoshis, no los 0,00000125 BitCoin

solo suben las que tienen miles de millones y estan en centimos o dolares...

si pusieras a bitcoin asi, a cuanto costarian los satoshis?

se duplicaria rapido otra vez, me juego el cuello.


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2018)

No lo creo. El precio de btc lo limitan otras cosas como el consumo. 
Esas monedas que estan pumpeando esperando dar con el bitcoin que me he perdido caeran como el plomo en no mucho me parece a mí.


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Ene 2018)

38.739.144.847 ripples 3,32$

25.927.070.538 cardano 1,21$

65.748.192.476 tron 0,20$

17.877.234.102 stellar 0,74$

1.678.256.200.000.000 Satoshi 0.00015332$


----------



## sirpask (5 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin Lightning Network Node Easy Setup Tutorial for Windows Desktop Users


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Ene 2018)

6500 satoshis por 1 dolar


----------



## Aksturiax (5 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> 38.739.144.847 ripples 3,32$
> 
> 25.927.070.538 cardano 1,21$
> 
> ...



Mcafee te firma el rebranding, que si se pone el satoshi a 1 céntimo no se tiene que comer la polla en televisión.

Y que el bitcoin pase a ser 100 satoshis, 1 satoshi=1 cnt, 1 bitcoin=1$


----------



## Nico (5 Ene 2018)

Buenísimo !!

Le voy a mandar 100 satoshis a mi abuela !!

_- Como no Señor... tenga a bien agregar *12.000 satoshis de comisión* para poder usar nuestra valiosa blockchain._


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Buenísimo !!
> 
> Le voy a mandar 100 satoshis a mi abuela !!
> 
> _- Como no Señor... tenga a bien agregar *12.000 satoshis de comisión* para poder usar nuestra valiosa blockchain._



jejejej....eso tenemos que pulirlo un poco todavia señor Nico, no me sea tiquismiquis.... 

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 01:10 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Bitcoin Lightning Network Node Easy Setup Tutorial for Windows Desktop Users









estos parece que lo ponen ya en satoshis...

8 millones de satoshis en el limbo? ::


----------



## hannover (5 Ene 2018)

tastas dijo:


> En el anarcocapitalismo no hay ningún impedimento a poner en funcionamiento cooperativas.
> Aunque en realidad entiendo que anarcocapitalismo se refiere más bien a que las empresas se organizan de manera anárquica, autoorganitzada. Sin nadie que intente ponerle puertas al mercado.
> 
> Taptap



En este caso,el anarcocapitalismo es imposible,porque el capitalismo es jerargico e injusto.Cooperativas capitalistas,ja,ja.

Es imposible ser anarquista y capitalista!


----------



## kikepm (5 Ene 2018)

hannover dijo:


> Es imposible ser anarquista y capitalista!



_A diferencia del anarquismo socialista, que defiende la propiedad común de los medios de producción con el objeto de eliminar la desigualdad económica, gran parte del anarquismo individualista histórico -como en el caso de los denominados "anarquistas de Boston" del siglo XIX- tiende a preferir la propiedad privada de los medios de producción y algún nivel de intercambio de bienes y servicios a través del mercado - siendo estos conceptos económico-jurídicos los que suelen usarse para identificar al antiguo anarcoindividualismo como un antecedente histórico del posterior anarcocapitalismo.​ Además, estos anarquistas individualistas amigables con la economía de mercado no se oponen a la desigual distribución de la riqueza, aceptándola como una consecuencia de la libre competencia..._


En contraposición a la mayor parte del anarcosocialismo, la anarquía de mercado es compatible con cualquier modo de organización social que respete los deseos del resto de la sociedad, como bien te han explicado.

Por ejemplo, en una sociedad tal, tu y los tuyos podríais fundar una comuna anarquista que, internamente, se rigiera por leyes derivadas de las lecturas del Capital (o de las de Hitler, lo mismo da), y que intercambiara bienes y servicios con el resto de la sociedad (o no, podríais ser una autarquía), y en principio esto no estaría reñido con los principios fundamentales del anarcocapitalismo.

La anarquía de mercado es la máxima expresión de libertad humana que pueda haber, puesto que solo requiere voluntariedad y respeto al principio de no agresión (aunque esto último no es estrictamente necesario ya que tu comuna anarquista lo respetaría por su propio bien).

En la práctica, ya sabemos que tipo de sociedad "anarquista" sería creada ateniéndonos a los hechos históricos, principalmente sociedades donde los más listos optarían a los puestos de jefe, eso si, sin el título de jefes de la tribu, y donde estos mismos jefes determinarían que bienes y servicios es posible producir, como se distribuyen (podemos imaginarnos que sus familiares y amigos no saldrían mal parados), y de que forma se castiga a los disidentes, habitualmente expropiando sus bienes o ejecutándolos.

La anarquía de mercado, por contra, permite que cualquier disidente viva en su seno. Sin más condiciones que el respeto al resto de la sociedad.

BTC es un claro ejemplo. Fue creado por anarquistas de mercado, para eludir la existencia y coerción del estado, por medios matemáticos. Y aunque la mayor parte de sus usuarios más tempranos y concienciados son anarquistas de mercado, permite a todo tipo de personas alcanzar el tipo de libertad contra la que muchos de ellos luchan.

Mira sino como por aquí hay unos cuantos fascistillas, algún que otro comunista y unos cuantos socialista y conservadores que han apostado por BTC. 

Lo que pasa es que mientras una sociedad anarquista impondría su "ley" por medio de la acción coercitiva, caso de que elementos disidentes llegaran a usar la fuerza, BTC obliga a todo magufo anticapitalista a aceptar SU LEY por medio de un consenso de mercado al que lleva la criptografía. 

Incluso ellos son bienvenidos porque están obligados a respetar y acatar la ley de mercado.

¿A que jode?


----------



## BlueArrow (5 Ene 2018)

Ghana Urged To Invest 1% Of Its Reserves In Bitcoin | Zero Hedge


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me preocupa de la Lightning Network.
> 
> Hay 159 millones de personas en EEUU con tarjeta de crédito (https://www.statista.com/statistics/245372/number-of-cardholders-by-credit-card-type/). No he encontrado una cifra a nivel mundial, pero digamos que tirando por lo bajo fueran 500 millones. Ese mismo número de gente quiere entrar en un canal de la LN. Cada año debe realizar dos operaciones (quizás sólo dos sea muy conservador). Esto son 1000 millones de transacciones en la blockchain.
> 
> ...



La gente terminará por sólo abrir canales de pago entre los muy habituales. Para lo demás habrá grandes HUBs a nivel mundial de forma que prácticamente con dos o tres pasos ya puedes pagar al que sea en cualquier parte del mundo. Supongo que la gente abrirá canales de pago con los grandes HUBs como ahora se abren cuentas bancarias. 

Intuyo que empresas como facebook o apple están interesadas en ser HUBs de LN. Tienen los recursos económicos como para tener fondos en millones de canales de pago abiertos, seguramente de forma casi permanente, sin cerrar.

Pero esto es interpretación mía y yo no estoy muy puesto en este tema, no llego a tanto. Pero es la sensación que me da.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 07:39 ----------

BONUS. De r/bitcoin

Mark Zuckerberg - Every year I take on a personal... | Facebook


Mark Zuckerberg dijo:


> There are important counter-trends to this --like encryption and cryptocurrency -- that take power from centralized systems and put it back into people's hands. But they come with the risk of being harder to control. I'm interested to go deeper and study the positive and negative aspects of these technologies, and how best to use them in our services.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Ene 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Ghana Urged To Invest 1% Of Its Reserves In Bitcoin | Zero Hedge



¿empieza el _maricón-el-último_ entre estados?


----------



## TheRedHawk (5 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me preocupa de la Lightning Network.
> 
> Hay 159 millones de personas en EEUU con tarjeta de crédito (https://www.statista.com/statistics/245372/number-of-cardholders-by-credit-card-type/). No he encontrado una cifra a nivel mundial, pero digamos que tirando por lo bajo fueran 500 millones. Ese mismo número de gente quiere entrar en un canal de la LN. Cada año debe realizar dos operaciones (quizás sólo dos sea muy conservador). Esto son 1000 millones de transacciones en la blockchain.
> 
> ...



Este tema lo vi el otro día en reddit, y quién lo preguntó fue un claro defensor de Ver y todo la broza que lo acompaña. Aún así, la pregunta era muy buena e interesante. No llegué a ver las respuestas serias a esto.

¿Alguno de vosotros tiene idea de como podrían escalar esa limitación? Los números son claros. 

La LN ampliará muchísimo la capacidad de la red, pero este nuevo cuello de botella es evidente.


----------



## sirpask (5 Ene 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Este tema lo vi el otro día en reddit, y quién lo preguntó fue un claro defensor de Ver y todo la broza que lo acompaña. Aún así, la pregunta era muy buena e interesante. No llegué a ver las respuestas serias a esto.
> 
> ¿Alguno de vosotros tiene idea de como podrían escalar esa limitación? Los números son claros.
> 
> La LN ampliará muchísimo la capacidad de la red, pero este nuevo cuello de botella es evidente.



Está claro que solo hay una manera, y es como dicen por ahí arriba con "tiers" tier1-> Facebook o Google abrirán canales de pago(Tier1), no a usuarios si no a otras empresas nacionales(Tier2), y estas abrirán canales de pago a empresas locales (Tier3) y estas darán soporte a los usuarios.

Los usuarios nunca trabajaran sobre la bc de btc y las Tier 2 y 3 puede que tampoco.

Aunque se supone que todo debe estar respaldado por los bitcoins bloqueados por las Tier1.

Esta forma en árbol es la unica con la que se puede dar soporte a toda la población mundial. Aunque ya no trabajaremos nunca (los usuarios) sobre una BC de Bitcoin. Y serán las Tier2 y 3 las que creen sus propias Sidechains para ser distintas del resto.

Resumiendo, es crear un nuevo patron para no endeudarse, con respaldo real... pero el modelo tambien sirve para crear chiringuitos.

Veremos poco a poco como evoluciona.


----------



## hold fast (5 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Está claro que solo hay una manera, y es como dicen por ahí arriba con "tiers" tier1-> Facebook o Google abrirán canales de pago(Tier1), no a usuarios si no a otras empresas nacionales(Tier2), y estas abrirán canales de pago a empresas locales (Tier3) y estas darán soporte a los usuarios.
> 
> Los usuarios nunca trabajaran sobre la bc de btc y las Tier 2 y 3 puede que tampoco.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante artículo hablando de Lightning Network, y de cómo supone una solución (de las diversas soluciones posibles) para escalar BTC pero que lleva centralización. Razón por la cual no gusta a una parte importante de la comunidad bitcoinera, más "purista". 

Mathematical Proof That the Lightning Network Cannot Be a Decentralized Bitcoin Scaling Solution

Leyendo los comentarios, hay "hondonadas de ostias"... se nota que es un tema casi religioso el BTC y las criptomonedas ::::
Por cierto, hasta comenta Vitalik Buterin.


----------



## TheRedHawk (5 Ene 2018)

hold fast dijo:


> Muy interesante artículo hablando de Lightning Network, y de cómo supone una solución (de las diversas soluciones posibles) para escalar BTC pero que lleva centralización. Razón por la cual no gusta a una parte importante de la comunidad bitcoinera, más "purista".
> 
> Mathematical Proof That the Lightning Network Cannot Be a Decentralized Bitcoin Scaling Solution
> 
> ...



Me lo acabo de leer entero. 

A pesar de que no alcanzo a comprender bien las matemáticas y suposiciones de las que el autor ha partido, si que entiendo que la problemática acerca de la "descentralización" a través de grandes HUBS centralizados en la LN es real.

*Ahora bien, lo que me escama mucho no, muchísmo, es el aporte final del artículo:* _"So, is Bitcoin in trouble because second layer solutions may not work? No, not at all. Bitcoin was designed to scale on-chain with simple blocksize increases. It can and will do so, if we allow it."_

Con esa declaración mi lógica me dice que el autor está sesgando las pruebas a su favor. ¿Porqué? Muy fácil. El artículo comienza diciendo que la LN de entrada parece una solución cojonuda pero no es así en absoluto, y se exponen datos fríos para demostrarlo.

¿Cómo puedes partir de esa base, y luego afirmar tan tajantemente lo de escalar Bitcoin a través del concepto original, esto es, aumentando el tamaño de bloque? Es un sinsentido, puesto que también existen pruebas matemáticas que escalar la red entera vía aumentar el tamaño de bloque es imposible.

Algo falla con ese post.ienso:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me preocupa de la Lightning Network.
> 
> Hay 159 millones de personas en EEUU con tarjeta de crédito (https://www.statista.com/statistics/245372/number-of-cardholders-by-credit-card-type/). No he encontrado una cifra a nivel mundial, pero digamos que tirando por lo bajo fueran 500 millones. Ese mismo número de gente quiere entrar en un canal de la LN. Cada año debe realizar dos operaciones (quizás sólo dos sea muy conservador). Esto son 1000 millones de transacciones en la blockchain.
> 
> ...



Cuando llegue ese problema, si es que llega, ya se plantearán soluciones. Por el momento hay que ir pensando en utilizar el SegWit y supongo que para finales de este año se propondrá el soft fork de las schnorr signatures. Hay que ir paso a paso.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 10:59 ----------




TheRedHawk dijo:


> Este tema lo vi el otro día en reddit, y quién lo preguntó fue un claro defensor de Ver y todo la broza que lo acompaña. Aún así, la pregunta era muy buena e interesante. No llegué a ver las respuestas serias a esto.
> 
> ¿Alguno de vosotros tiene idea de como podrían escalar esa limitación? Los números son claros.
> 
> La LN ampliará muchísimo la capacidad de la red, pero este nuevo cuello de botella es evidente.



No es un nuevo cuello de botella. Es algo que ya existía. Si todos los habitantes del planeta desean utilizar Bitcoin dos veces al año, sea para lo que sea, para abrir/cerrar canales de pago, para meter un contrato, para estampillar algo, para enviar/recibir bitcoins, hoy por hoy no existe posibilidad material de hacerlo.

Pero estáis hablando de un futuro extremadamente lejano. Hoy en día ni un 1 por 1000 de la población utiliza Bitcoin.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 11:13 ----------

De todos modos, no hay "free lunch", ni en Bitcoin, ni en ninguna shitcoin. Todas las alternativas que se proponen para la escalabilidad tienen contrapartidas, generalmente en la forma de pérdida de descentralización. Todas. Sin excepción.

Y es normal porque un sistema descentralizado siempre será más ineficiente que uno centralizado.

Pero lo bueno de Bitcoin es que, manteniendo el tamaño de bloque bajo, mantiene una capa 0 de alta descentralización y, a partir de ahí, te puede ofrecer opciones voluntarias para incrementar la escalabilidad, siempre a sabiendas de que te va a suponer tener que sacrificar algo.

Si escalas a través de una sidechain con un bloque de tamaño enorme, sabes que tendrás más centralización porque caerá el número de nodos.

Si escalas a través de la LN, sabes que tendrás algo de centralización porque podrían establecerse grandes hubs de enrutado de transacciones .

Si escalas a través de una sidechain con proof of stake, sabes que tendrás una merma en la seguridad frente a reversión del pago y frente al fraude de doble gasto por el problema del "nothing at stake".

Pero lo importante siempre es poder mantener una capa 0 altamente descentralizada porque, empezar en una capa descentralizada y pasar a otra centralizada es fácil, pero hacerlo al revés es imposible.


----------



## Emeregildo (5 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cuando llegue ese problema, si es que llega, ya se plantearán soluciones.



A propósito se la LN. El otro día lancé una pregunta que quedó en el olvido gracias a nuestros trolles que ensucian el hilo con mierdas varias. 

La vuelvo hacer ahora que se habla del tema. En uno de sus videos (luego lo enlazo, estoy en el curro) Andreas antonopoulos habla de que la LN crearía de facto un sistema POS para el Bitcoin en el que los hodlers podrían inmovilizar sus satoshis en los nodos de la red a cambio de recibír las comisiones por el uso del nodo en transacciones indirectas o que usasen su nodo como relé para el pago a otros usuarios. 

¿Es esto cierto? ¿Que implicaciones tendría esto en Bitcoin y a todas las altocoins con sistemas POS? Y que efecto tendría esto en la industria de la mineria.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (5 Ene 2018)

Imposible resumirlo mejor, sr Mojón.


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me preocupa de la Lightning Network.
> 
> Hay 159 millones de personas en EEUU con tarjeta de crédito (https://www.statista.com/statistics/245372/number-of-cardholders-by-credit-card-type/). No he encontrado una cifra a nivel mundial, pero digamos que tirando por lo bajo fueran 500 millones. Ese mismo número de gente quiere entrar en un canal de la LN. Cada año debe realizar dos operaciones (quizás sólo dos sea muy conservador). Esto son 1000 millones de transacciones en la blockchain.
> 
> ...



Bingo. Ya lo ha dicho hasta una desarrolladora de Ln que necesitarían bloques de 133Mb, pero eso no va a pasar. 
La LN es puro humo, lo demostrará el tiempo, como lo hizo con SW que no cumplió una sola de lo que prometía. Los de Core no tienen ningún interés en que btc mejore, de hecho lo que intentan es hacer que no lo haga.
Los bancos lo poseen como poseen XRP y por eso la pumpean o la bajan a donde quieren.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 11:44 ----------




FoSz2 dijo:


> La gente terminará por sólo abrir canales de pago entre los muy habituales. Para lo demás habrá grandes HUBs a nivel mundial de forma que prácticamente con dos o tres pasos ya puedes pagar al que sea en cualquier parte del mundo. Supongo que la gente abrirá canales de pago con los grandes HUBs como ahora se abren cuentas bancarias.
> 
> Intuyo que empresas como facebook o apple están interesadas en ser HUBs de LN. Tienen los recursos económicos como para tener fondos en millones de canales de pago abiertos, seguramente de forma casi permanente, sin cerrar.
> 
> ...



Ahora la centralización mola ¿no? Se han cargado las bajas comisiones y la rapidez de bitcoin y ahora se quieren cargar la centralización. En lo que os deis cuenta btc será un ripple cualquiera

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 11:46 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Está claro que solo hay una manera, y es como dicen por ahí arriba con "tiers" tier1-> Facebook o Google abrirán canales de pago(Tier1), no a usuarios si no a otras empresas nacionales(Tier2), y estas abrirán canales de pago a empresas locales (Tier3) y estas darán soporte a los usuarios.
> 
> Los usuarios nunca trabajaran sobre la bc de btc y las Tier 2 y 3 puede que tampoco.
> 
> ...



De lo que aparecía en el white paper no quedan ni los restos, pero por lo que se ve a muchos les parece cojonudo. 
LO que digo es que para este viaje no hacían falta tales alforjas, ya existía ripple

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 11:49 ----------




TheRedHawk dijo:


> Me lo acabo de leer entero.
> 
> A pesar de que no alcanzo a comprender bien las matemáticas y suposiciones de las que el autor ha partido, si que entiendo que la problemática acerca de la "descentralización" a través de grandes HUBS centralizados en la LN es real.
> 
> ...



Pues no será porque no se ha apuntado esto con vehemencia en este hilo y con enlaces a árticulos, entre ellos el que está arriba tuya que ya tiene meses.
Los que preferís mirar para otro lado ateneros a las consecuencias, porque por eso no desaparece el problema.
Por cierto me gustaría ver esos árticulos con pruebas matemáticas que mencionas de que no se puede escalar on chain. Aún no he visto ni uno y no será porque no pierdo tiempo con esto.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Ahora la centralización mola ¿no? Se han cargado las bajas comisiones y la rapidez de bitcoin y ahora se quieren cargar la centralización. En lo que os deis cuenta btc será un ripple cualquiera



Soy favorable a la propuesta de bloques pequeños y nodos completos muy descentralizados, pero no, la centralización sigue sin molar. No sé de dónde sacas que vea como algo positivo eso. Hace varios días, creo que antes de Navidad, comparé a Bcash con 1984 y a LN con Un Mundo Feliz.

Creo que Bcash y Bitcoin tienen diferentes prioridades en qué camino tomar a corto plazo, pero en el largo plazo ambas rutas convergen porque, por lo que parece, seguramente ni sólo con segwit ni sólo aumentando el tamaño del bloque se llegará a una solución a escala global de masas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Ene 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> A propósito se la LN. El otro día lancé una pregunta que quedó en el olvido gracias a nuestros trolles que ensucian el hilo con mierdas varias.
> 
> La vuelvo hacer ahora que se habla del tema. En uno de sus videos (luego lo enlazo, estoy en el curro) Andreas antonopoulos habla de que la LN crearía de facto un sistema POS para el Bitcoin en el que los hodlers podrían inmovilizar sus satoshis en los nodos de la red a cambio de recibír las comisiones por el uso del nodo en transacciones indirectas o que usasen su nodo como relé para el pago a otros usuarios.
> 
> ¿Es esto cierto? ¿Que implicaciones tendría esto en Bitcoin y a todas las altocoins con sistemas POS? Y que efecto tendría esto en la industria de la mineria.



En parte es cierto eso que dice Antonopoulos, pero yo no lo comparto 100%. Diría que ni siquiera lo comparto al 50%.

Sí, desde luego, aquel que disponga de un elevado "stake" y quiera ponerlos a disposición de la LN en forma de canales de pago, podrá cobrar algo de comisión por ello.

Pero eso es lo único en lo que se parecen ambos sistemas. No se parecen en nada más. Te explico las diferencias que veo.

En el PoS, es el total de la red el que "confía" y consensúa (erroneamente, como ya os he explicado muchas veces) en que el balance de tokens que muestras, es correcto y por ello se te permite realizar transacciones con cualquier otro miembro de la red. Pero en la LN esto no es así. La red no tiene que confiar ni consensuar que tu balance sea correcto porque han sido los pares con los que has establecido los canales de pago los que han comprobado matemáticamente en la red descentralizada más poderosa creada por el ser humano (Bitcoin), que tu "balance" es el correcto.

Como veis, la diferencia es abismal. En la LN, el consenso sobre los balances ya ha sido alcanzado gracias a que emplea a Bitcoin para ello. Pero en las monedas PoS, ese consenso se tiene que alcanzar por los propios medios de los que disponga la red, y eso es imposible porque nadie gasta allí un recurso valioso e irrecuperable como es la energía.

En las estafas PoS se van encadenando bloques para dar la falsa sensación al usuario estafado de que el sistema ha sido capaz de establecer una flecha del tiempo que impediría los fraudes de doble gasto. Ya os he explicado antes el por qué esta flecha del tiempo no existe termodinámicamente hablando en los sitemas PoS. Sin embargo en la LN no existe la necesidad de una flecha del tiempo común porque el balance del sistema se actualiza en tiempo real y si alguien intenta recuperar fraudulentamente una "situación del sistema anterior" (intenta revertir un pago o intenta cerrar un canal de pago con un balance anterior al actual), a la otra parte interviniente en el canal se le ofrece la ventana de oportunidad de poder reclamar los bitcoins del canal para sí a modo de castigo para el estafador.


----------



## Emeregildo (5 Ene 2018)

Muchas gracias, muy claro como siempre. 

En el mensaje anterior he dicho que se crearía un sistema POS pero debería haber dicho que se podría adoptar una de las características del Sistema POS como es el cobro de comisiones/interéses en base al número de bitcoins que tengas participando en la red. 

No es exactamente lo mismo. Hay una diferencia radical de base como muy bien has explicado pero para el usuario el resultado sería algo parecido.

Claramente la POW seguirá siendo la ley. Pero el tema de que los hodlers nos veamos recompensados por comisiones por participar en la LN en principio lo veo una buena opción. Reforzaría el sistema y atraería a nuevos usuarios.


----------



## sirpask (5 Ene 2018)

Facebook abre una LN con 1.000.000 BTC, y desarrolla un canal de pago para todos sus usuarios.

Yo creo que Facebook no tiene que escribir en la BC de BTC nunca, y Amazon 3/4 de lo mismo.

Crearían sus propias fichas que tu cambias a x euros.

No se, la verdad que me estoy liando...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Facebook abre una LN con 1.000.000 BTC, y desarrolla un canal de pago para todos sus usuarios.
> 
> Yo creo que Facebook no tiene que escribir en la BC de BTC nunca, y Amazon 3/4 de lo mismo.
> 
> ...



¿Y de dónde saca ese millón de bitcoins? ¿Tú sabes la que se liaría en el precio si al idiota de Zuckerberg se le ocurre hacer eso?


A facebook le sale mucho más a cuenta el crear una shitcoin propia del tipo PoS (para que así tenga una pátina muy fina de participación de los usuarios en el sistema), pero luego reservarse el establecimiento de checkpoints en la cadena de bloques para sí misma.

Con ese sistema puede vender a los idiotas de sus clientes una falsa descentralización, y se reserva para si la capacidad de revertir la cadena de bloques en cualquier momento.

También tendría la opción de hacer cualquier pseudo mierda con DAG o Tangle, que no son más que estafas derivadas de las criptos PoS y reservarse la posición de "coordinador".

De todas formas, como habéis visto, todas esas mierdas PoS requieren de centralización, bien para el establecimiento periódico de checkpoints, bien para "coordinar" periódicamente (=validar) los estados del sistema.


----------



## carnival (5 Ene 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> fuente? Yo tengo algo en Tenx



Twitter


----------



## sirpask (5 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Suena a definitivo...
> 
> Los banksters contratacan duro ienso:



Adaptarse o morir.

Ya saldran nuevas maneras de gastar los btc.


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Adaptarse o morir.
> 
> Ya saldran nuevas maneras de gastar los btc.



Claro que si campeón..... podéis hacer una timba entre todos los bitcoñeros :XX:


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Suena a definitivo...
> 
> Los banksters contratacan duro ienso:



Pues el q no lo vea está ciego. Pero este hilo está petado de ellos.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 16:50 ----------

No os leeis ni lo que poneís. Parece ser q el problema de las tarjetas de tenx es de wavecrest no de visa. Wirex tb está afectado.
Cambiaran el proveedor o lo q sea eso y listo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 Ene 2018)

mi amigo ha comprado 1000 eur en bitcoins

la paga extra.............


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Adaptarse o morir.
> 
> Ya saldran nuevas maneras de gastar los btc.



Ni que te hiciera falta una tarjeta para gastarlos...


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Ene 2018)

Pues si que deben estar acojonados los de VISA y los de los bancos para preferir no ganar las comisiones de esas tarjetas prepago. De todas formas por mucho que pataleen no van a evitar que Bitcoin se siga extendiendo.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin: El bitcoin ya impacta en la riqueza del país. Blogs de De Vuelta


----------



## sirpask (5 Ene 2018)

Una preguntilla, para bloquear Bitcoins y abrir un canal de pago de LN, ¿hsy que cambiar de monedero?

Por ejemplo, Shatoshi tiene un cojon de pato de bitcoins, pero si los mueve se arma la reostia. Pero si crea una LN y usa la tecnologia esa nueva de shorr para que no se sepa nada. ¿podrá gastar todo lo que tiene de forma anonima?


----------



## bmbnct (5 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Una preguntilla, para bloquear Bitcoins y abrir un canal de pago de LN, ¿hsy que cambiar de monedero?
> 
> ....



Yo diría que si. Cuando se instala el cliente de LN, te pide crear una dirección nueva.


----------



## Tuttle (5 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Una preguntilla, para bloquear Bitcoins y abrir un canal de pago de LN, ¿hsy que cambiar de monedero?
> 
> Por ejemplo, Shatoshi tiene un cojon de pato de bitcoins, pero si los mueve se arma la reostia. Pero si crea una LN y usa la tecnologia esa nueva de shorr para que no se sepa nada. ¿podrá gastar todo lo que tiene de forma anonima?



El límite de las transacciones que se pueden hacer en cada dirección aparecen al abrirse el canal, si satoshi abre un canal con 10.000 bitcoins, al cerrarlos solo aparecerán reflejadas las transacciones con su intermediario directo, eso si el cantazo del volumen y el origen quedará trazado.

Las lightning networks son ideales para micropagos y gastos del día a día. 

Y si es necesario un wallet especial.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Ene 2018)

Tuttle dijo:


> El límite de las transacciones que se pueden hacer en cada dirección aparecen al abrirse el canal, si satoshi abre un canal con 10.000 bitcoins, al cerrarlos solo aparecerán reflejadas las transacciones con su intermediario directo, eso si el cantazo del volumen y el origen quedará trazado.
> 
> Las lightning networks son ideales para micropagos y gastos del día a día.
> 
> Y si es necesario un wallet especial.



¿Pero es posible crear un canal sin mover de dirección los Bitcoins? Yo he probado siempre en un nodo con una wallet nueva en la que no tenia fondos previamente y el cliente LN me pedía crear una nueva.


----------



## Tuttle (5 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Pero es posible crear un canal sin mover de dirección los Bitcoins? Yo he probado siempre en un nodo con una wallet nueva en la que no tenia fondos previamente y el cliente LN me pedía crear una nueva.



Nominalmente me parece que si, la creación del canal es un script de salida, la entrada puede ser cualquiera. 

Aunque hace semanas que no lo miro.


----------



## Claudius (5 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me preocupa de la Lightning Network.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el pleistoceno IT cuando se te acababa el tamaño de almacenamiento de un dispositivo de almacenamiento llamémoslo disco duro:

Primero se empezó con añadir uno a mayores, luego se pasó a sustituir por otro más grande, luego con el paso del tiempo se pasó a ese grande juntarlo con otro grande con soluciones tecnológicas y hacer un 'pool' de almacenamiento local, pero la demanda sigue creciendo, así que los 'pool' de almacenamiento a través de las redes de comunicaciones de alta velocidad permiten ese escalabilidad, y juntar 'pools de almacenamiento'.

En el caso de transportar valor del punto A al punto B Bitcoin convivirá con diferentes tecnologías de interconexión entre blockchains, como las atomic swap, y las sucesivas que estén por llegar y esa será su escalabilidad, para poder soportar el escenario que expones.


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Ene 2018)




----------



## ninfireblade (5 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Nuevos ATH en Corea, por encima de 20.000$:




¿ Nuevos ATH de bcash ?

Ah no que esa shit va para abajo, la que sube es la verdadera.


----------



## DEREC (5 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Nuevos ATH en Corea, por encima de 20.000$:



¿cual es el motivo de que esto no se pueda arbitrar?


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Pero es posible crear un canal sin mover de dirección los Bitcoins? Yo he probado siempre en un nodo con una wallet nueva en la que no tenia fondos previamente y el cliente LN me pedía crear una nueva.




No, no es posible.

La creacion de un canal precisamente consiste en hacer un envio a una direccion multisig donde esos bitcoins quedan "bloqueados". Una vez ahi, las partes se intercambian transacciones encadenadas entre si pero sin publicarlas a la red bitcoin. En el momento en el que alguna de las partes quiera cerrar el canal lo que hace es publicar a la red la ultima transaccion que realizaron internamente.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 19:56 ----------




DEREC dijo:


> ¿cual es el motivo de que esto no se pueda arbitrar?




Claro que se puede. De hecho se hace continuamente. ¿ Por que te crees que todos los exchanges tienden a tener el mismo precio ?

Lo que pasa que algunos son mas lentos que otros, en este caso, enviar y retirar fiat de Corea no es fácil ni rápido para todo el mundo.


----------



## DEREC (5 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No, no es posible.
> 
> La creacion de un canal precisamente consiste en hacer un envio a una direccion multisig donde esos bitcoins quedan "bloqueados". Una vez ahi, las partes se intercambian transacciones encadenadas entre si pero sin publicarlas a la red bitcoin. En el momento en el que alguna de las partes quiera cerrar el canal lo que hace es publicar a la red la ultima transaccion que realizaron internamente.
> 
> ...



es que 3000 $ me parece demasiado. Igual no es posible abrir una cuenta en corea para extranjeros o algo asi. Normalmente los arbitrajes dan rentabilidades infimas, no un 15%.


----------



## orbeo (5 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Nuevos ATH en Corea, por encima de 20.000$:



En Golix ya está a 22500$


----------



## Nico (5 Ene 2018)

Supongo que el gobierno coreano querrá cerrar los exchanges y los clientes están como locos tratando de comprar bitcoins para "salirse del cerco".

El problema -de ellos- es que están pagando $ 22.000 por algo que, cuando lo vendan "afuera", le darán $ 15.000.

Y digo $ 15.000 con alegría porque, si el gobierno sudcoreano cierra los exchanges posiblemente eso traiga "remezones" en la cotización.

Claro que en este mundo loco donde ya nadie sabe lo que pasa, hasta es posible que, tras el cierre de las tarjetas VISA y un eventual cierre de exchanges coreanos, la cosa suba en vez de bajar.

Aviso y advierto que algo interesante y con potencial -como el tema de la criptografía, las blockchains y las criptomonedas- está entrando ya en una fase de locura especulativa en la que ningún actor tiene en claro lo que pasa, cómo pasa, cuándo pasa y por qué pasa.

Cuando un delirante como Maduro ya pretende meterse en la "minería" y, por si fuera poco, saca una cripto por su cuenta (Petro), es que esto se va acercando al punto de explosión.


----------



## Registrador (5 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Supongo que el gobierno coreano querrá cerrar los exchanges y los clientes están como locos tratando de comprar bitcoins para "salirse del cerco".
> 
> El problema -de ellos- es que están pagando $ 22.000 por algo que, cuando lo vendan "afuera", le darán $ 15.000.
> 
> ...



me recuerdas a los comunistas que llevan prediciendo el fin *inminente* del capitalismo desde 1848.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ene 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> es que 3000 $ me parece demasiado. Igual no es posible abrir una cuenta en corea para extranjeros o algo asi. Normalmente los arbitrajes dan rentabilidades infimas, no un 15%.



lo que no es posible es mover los bitcoin con rapidez de exchange a exchange por tener la mempool colapsada.... de ahí la variación de precios


----------



## djun (5 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> La burbuja está en el dinero fiat. Y cada vez parece más obvio que van a usar a Bitcoin y a cryptolandia para purgar los "pequeños" excesos de liquidez del sistema y quién sabe si quizá, como elemento legitimador de un nuevo orden económico y político en un futuro.
> 
> Esto va a ser como la caída de la Unión Soviética, sólo que los nuevos oligarcas acaparadores, los Abrahmovic y Berezovsky del proceso están siendo gente mayormente ajena a la puta finanza. Y eso jode y mucho a muchos.



La burbuja de Fiat. Un gráfico mas reciente. 







Y mas actualizada.
Monetary Base; Total | FRED | St. Louis Fed


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> lo que no es posible es mover los bitcoin con rapidez de exchange a exchange por tener la mempool colapsada.... de ahí la variación de precios




NO. Los bitcoins se mueven muy rapido entre exchanges. Los exchanges ponen fees suficientes para que se procesen en el siguiente bloque por lo que de media en 10 minutos tienes disponibles los bitcoins en destino.

Lo que tarda es mover FIAT (dolares, euros o en este caso KWON). Para eso si que necesitas varios dias y en algunos casos incluso tener cuenta bancaria en el pais destino.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> NO. Los bitcoins se mueven muy rapido entre exchanges. Los exchanges ponen fees suficientes para que se procesen en el siguiente bloque por lo que de media en 10 minutos tienes disponibles los bitcoins en destino.
> 
> Lo que tarda es mover FIAT (dolares, euros o en este caso KWON). Para eso si que necesitas varios dias y en algunos casos incluso tener cuenta bancaria en el pais destino.



claro, por eso la gente usa dash y ltc para mover dinero entre exchanges

los bitcoins se mueven muy lentos entre exchanges y entre cualquiera porque la mempool está saturada


----------



## Emeregildo (5 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> claro, por eso la gente usa dash y ltc para mover dinero entre exchanges
> 
> los bitcoins se mueven muy lentos entre exchanges y entre cualquiera porque la mempool está saturada



La gente usa otras monedas para cambiar valor entre exchanges porque las fees son más baratas, pero si quieres retirar bitcoins a tu wallet los exchanges pagan ellos mismos la comisión y meten máxima fee posible y en 10 minutos los tienes como ha sido siempre.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ene 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> La gente usa otras monedas para cambiar valor entre exchanges porque las fees son más baratas, pero si quieres retirar bitcoins a tu wallet los exchanges pagan ellos mismos la comisión y meten máxima fee posible y en 10 minutos los tienes como ha sido siempre.



ya, no solo pagan la comisión ellos sino que además a ti te invitan a un viaje al Caribe durante una semana todo incluido

los exchanges son las hermanitas de la caridad y tal


----------



## barborico (5 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Supongo que el gobierno coreano querrá cerrar los exchanges y los clientes están como locos tratando de comprar bitcoins para "salirse del cerco".



Joder, pues quieren cerrarlos desde que los abrieron ::
Porque siempre ha habido ese spread


----------



## Arctic (5 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> lo que no es posible es mover los bitcoin con rapidez de exchange a exchange por tener la mempool colapsada.... de ahí la variación de precios



Aquí hay dos opciones. Que seas gilipollas o que mientas a conciencia. Se ruega a los lectores que llevan poco tiempo aquí que lo tengan presente.


----------



## hannover (5 Ene 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> _A diferencia del anarquismo socialista, que defiende la propiedad común de los medios de producción con el objeto de eliminar la desigualdad económica, gran parte del anarquismo individualista histórico -como en el caso de los denominados "anarquistas de Boston" del siglo XIX- tiende a preferir la propiedad privada de los medios de producción y algún nivel de intercambio de bienes y servicios a través del mercado - siendo estos conceptos económico-jurídicos los que suelen usarse para identificar al antiguo anarcoindividualismo como un antecedente histórico del posterior anarcocapitalismo.​ Además, estos anarquistas individualistas amigables con la economía de mercado no se oponen a la desigual distribución de la riqueza, aceptándola como una consecuencia de la libre competencia..._
> 
> 
> En contraposición a la mayor parte del anarcosocialismo, la anarquía de mercado es compatible con cualquier modo de organización social que respete los deseos del resto de la sociedad, como bien te han explicado.
> ...



Repetición de la jugada:no hay anarquismo autoritario,porque el anarquismo es antiautoritario.Y como el capitalismo(estatal-USV o Cuba o China,o libegal,Yankis y Europa) es autoritario,el capitalismo anarquista es una pura mierda.

Os deseo mucha suerte con esta entelequia del "anarcocapitalismo".


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ene 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Aquí hay dos opciones. Que seas gilipollas o que mientas a conciencia. Se ruega a los lectores que llevan poco tiempo aquí que lo tengan presente.



te olvidas la correcta, que es que seas subnormal profundo


----------



## Nailuj2000 (5 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Claro que si campeón..... podéis hacer una timba entre todos los bitcoñeros :XX:



Sí, pero tu no podrás sentarte a la mesa


----------



## Johnw (6 Ene 2018)

El mercado de fichas está creciendo constantemente junto con la otra infraestructura financiera y técnica que se está desarrollando gracias al bitcoin. En otras palabras, ahora es precisamente aquel momento cuando el precio de la criptomoneda debe comenzar bruscamente su crecimiento.


----------



## Emeregildo (6 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> ya, no solo pagan la comisión ellos sino que además a ti te invitan a un viaje al Caribe durante una semana todo incluido
> 
> los exchanges son las hermanitas de la caridad y tal




No has usado un exchange en tu vida


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Ene 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> No has usado un exchange en tu vida



digo yo que no... que las monedas me han caído del cielo


----------



## kikepm (6 Ene 2018)

hannover dijo:


> Repetición de la jugada:no hay anarquismo autoritario,porque el anarquismo es antiautoritario.Y como el capitalismo(estatal-USA o Cuba o China,o libegal,Yankis y Europa) es autoritario,el capitalismo anarquista es una pura mierda.
> 
> Os deseo mucha suerte con esta mierda del "anarcocapitalismo".



EL anarcocomunismo y el anarcosindicalismo son altamente autoritarios y amigos de la violencia, como la historia se empeña en recordar. Y por su propia naturaleza, incompatibles con la disidencia, que es exterminada por medios drásticos y violentos, lo que en realidad los hace sistemas estatalizados.

El capitalismo bien entendido no lo es (anda que meter en el mismo saco a Suiza y a la China de MAo, eres el vivo ejemplo de demencia intelectual, vaya telita :bla, dado que el valor supremo que defiende es la libertad humana, libertad para hacer con la propia vida lo que te de la gana, pero no para obligar a otros a que te la resuelvan, AKA paguitas y "dar a cada cual según sus necesidades".

La LIBERTAD siempre va acompañada de RESPONSABILIDAD. 



Muchas gracias por tus deseos, cierra la puerta al salir. En cualquier caso, eres bienvenido a nuestro sistema social, en donde se te permitirá convivir en paz, seguir tus propios designios y dedicarte a lo que parezca, siempre y cuando seas capaz de respetar la libertad de los demás.

Hasta luegoooo


----------



## andIfeelfine (6 Ene 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> No has usado un exchange en tu vida



Tiene toda la pinta


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (6 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Noticia Bomba.
> Facebook parece que quiere incorporar criptomonedas a su entorno. Lo que podeís estar seguros es que corecoin aka btc no estará entre las escogidas.
> Mark Zuckerberg - Every year I take on a personal... | Facebook



Por mí como si se quiere tirar un pedo, enfrascarlo y vendértelo. Eau de campo. Como buen paleto que eres seguro que lo comprabas.


----------



## silverwindow (6 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Supongo que el gobierno coreano querrá cerrar los exchanges y los clientes están como locos tratando de comprar bitcoins para "salirse del cerco".
> 
> El problema -de ellos- es que están pagando $ 22.000 por algo que, cuando lo vendan "afuera", le darán $ 15.000.
> 
> ...



Ya.
Pero es que llevamos varios años acercandonos al punto de explosion y no explota.Es dificil meter mano a las cryptos.Es lo que tiene la criptografia.
El punto debil son los exchanges, sin exchanges no hay euros, y sin euros ninguna crypto vale una mierda.
De todas maneras es imposible cerraarlos todos,ya que y hay paises cypto-friendely y seri acomplicado poner a todos de acuerdo.A parte de que hay proyectos blockchain donde hay pasta legal y bancaria metida.Gente como Goldman se mete ya en el mundillo.Ahora vas y los ilegalizas.


La bomba puede estar a putno de explotar o que solo acabe de empezar a subir.Es dificil saberlo.
La gente habla de burbuja, el limpiabotas ha esccuchado algo "der bitcoin ese", pero de aqui a meter pasta, todavia no.


----------



## kilerz (6 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> A menos que por alguna razón no sea seguro o sea técnicamente complicado tener BTC parados en la LN, no esperaría un "interés" anual muy alto. La mayoría de la gente se conforma con hacer "hold", esperando una apreciación del BTC. Así que a cobrar algo, si no supone ningún problema, se echaría mucha gente. No creo que se sacara más de 2% anual considerando que de por sí BTC es algo que se irá apreciando y la gente lo quiere conservar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 03:38 ----------
> 
> ...



El problema del DAG es su mecanismo de consenso.
Nada impide que un actor malvado rompa el sistema por dentro ... la idea inocente que todos actuarán bien por que de lo contrario pueden perder su parte ... les suena algo la hiperinflación? enviledecer la moneda se la carga y sin embargo se hace ... por qué? por que no cuesta nada, es un ataque interno.
Sin embargo con proof of work , para hacer un ataque , necesitas recursos externos que sí tienen un coste.


----------



## kilerz (6 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Crear monedas mediante inflación sólo es rentable cuando tienes deudas en esa moneda o cuando eres tú quien recibe esas monedas (o al menos recibes respecto a lo que tienes ahora un porcentaje mayor que el porcentaje en que aumenta la masa monetaria). De todas maneras, ¿en qué consistiría eso de que un actor malvado rompa el sistema, cómo puedo hacerse y en qué consiste romperlo?



No sólo en esos supuestos, es también rentable en el caso que quieras tumbar un ecosistema bajo esa moneda ( Nazis imprimiendo Libras )
Con un ataque de double spend, en un sistema DAG, ¿quién determinaría cuál es la transacción válida?, ¿el consenso de nodos validadores?, ¿bajo qué criterio? ¿el 51%?¿de qué?¿nodos que no tienen apenas coste?


----------



## workforfood (6 Ene 2018)

Raiblocks no usa DAG usa la tecnología "block-lattice" sin mineros y usando PoS.



> RaiBlocks [XRB] es una criptomoneda con la característica principal de ser de baja latencia, quiere decir que usa una arquitectura nueva que se llama “Block-lattice”, donde cada cuenta poseerá su propia cadena de bloques logrando el consenso a través de una votación delegada por PoS (Proof of Stake), XRB facilita transacciones muy rápidas, prácticamente instantáneas y sin costos, así como una escalabilidad ilimitada, lo que hace que RaiBlocks sea perfecta para transacciones peer-to-peer.
> 
> Qué es RaiBlocks? [XRB] | Foro Coin - Bitcoin, Ethereum y Criptomonedas


----------



## kilerz (6 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Funciona por proof of stake, tendrías que tener el 51% de las monedas que estén staking. Si tienes tantas monedas no tiene mucho sentido destrozar el valor de la misma.



Eso es un pensamiento inocente, si se produce una "cagada", pongamos que se repite el caso Parity pero a lo bestia ( se congelan el 60% de las criptos disponibles ), los actores afectados pueden forzar un double spend ( tienen incentivos y su coste es ridículo ), una vez ejecutado el double spend "justificado" se abre la caja de pandora por que ya se ha cargado la inmutabilidad .

Tampoco está muy claro cómo se protegería la fungibilidad, en el caso que le roben a un staker mayoritario, validaría las transacciones del ladrón? o tendría incentivos a hacer un double spend para revertir el robo? o simplemente las rechaza automáticamente ... congelando efectivamente esos fondos.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 10:23 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Raiblocks no usa DAG usa la tecnología "block-lattice" sin mineros y usando PoS.



delegated POS significa nodos validadores controlados por el developer.


----------



## Arctic (6 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Si es así, ya es suficiente razón para salirse. Gracias por molestarte en responder. Es fácil dejarse llevar porque sea instantáneo y gratis cuando aún no han habido problemas.



Es difícil que conociendo bien bitcoin desde hace tiempo, como es tu caso, encuentres alguna cripto que te guste. Toca ir _all in _


----------



## Edu.R (6 Ene 2018)

Adoro a la gente que las suelta cual experto sin ser amateur.


----------



## cobasy (6 Ene 2018)

Donde se ve cotizacion del petro?


----------



## kilerz (6 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Si es así, ya es suficiente razón para salirse. Gracias por molestarte en responder. Es fácil dejarse llevar porque sea instantáneo y gratis cuando aún no han habido problemas.



Delegated Proof of Stake (DPOS) is the fastest, most efficient, most decentralized, and most flexible consensus model available. DPOS leverages the power of stakeholder approval voting to resolve *consensus issues in a fair and democratic way*. All network parameters, from fee schedules to block intervals and transaction sizes, can be tuned via *elected delegates*. Deterministic selection of block producers allows transactions to be confirmed in an average of just 1 second. Perhaps most importantly, the consensus protocol is designed to protect all participants against unwanted regulatory interference.

"fair" and "democratic way" by "elected delegates" ... our team :XX:


----------



## iaGulin (6 Ene 2018)

Mucho :bla: :bla: :bla: pero mientras el gato muerto vuelve a subir.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

kilerz dijo:


> El problema del DAG es su mecanismo de consenso.
> Nada impide que un actor malvado rompa el sistema por dentro ... la idea inocente que todos actuarán bien por que de lo contrario pueden perder su parte ... les suena algo la hiperinflación? enviledecer la moneda se la carga y sin embargo se hace ... por qué? por que no cuesta nada, es un ataque interno.
> Sin embargo con proof of work , para hacer un ataque , necesitas recursos externos que sí tienen un coste.



El DAG no tiene que ver con el sistema de validación de transacciones, más bien con la estructura de la red. IOTA es DAG y usa POW, si quieres hacer una transacción tienes que validar dos transaciones de otros usuarios en tu mismo dispositivo.

Raiblocks creo que es DAG también y usa POS, no tienen mucho que ver. Y byteball se supone que es DAG y cobra alguna comisión, tampoco es igual.


----------



## tastas (6 Ene 2018)

cobasy dijo:


> Donde se ve cotizacion del petro?



Estimado Cobasy, puede encontrar la cotización aquí.


----------



## kilerz (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El DAG no tiene que ver con el sistema de validación de transacciones, más bien con la estructura de la red. IOTA es DAG y usa POW, si quieres hacer una transacción tienes que validar dos transaciones de otros usuarios en tu mismo dispositivo.
> 
> Raiblocks creo que es DAG también y usa POS, no tienen mucho que ver. Y byteball se supone que es DAG y cobra alguna comisión, tampoco es igual.



Sí, efectivamente , fallo mío. :Aplauso:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Ene 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Funciona por proof of stake, tendrías que tener el 51% de las monedas que estén staking. Si tienes tantas monedas no tiene mucho sentido destrozar el valor de la misma.



Ahí radica el pricipal problema del PoS. Un propietario de mucho stake puede venderlo y, una vez tenga el dinero en la mano, revertir toda la situación del sistema hasta un estado anterior al que existía antes de haber efectuado esa venta.

¿Por qué puede hacerlo? Porque la cadena PoS no acumula pruebas de que se haya gastado recurso EXTERNO al propio sistema VALIOSO e IRRECUPERABLE.

Y esto, para más INRI, es incluso más peligroso de lo que la gente piensa. Te explico:

En PoS, un actor que en algún momento se haya encontrado en la situación de poder atacar el sistema, siempre podrá atacarlo en cualquier momento presente o futuro. Si un exchanger, un megarrico, una fundación o un puñado de himbersores iniciales de la ICO se han encontrado en posición de "alto stake", siempre van a poder atacar al sistema pase lo que pase porque siempre tendrán en su poder la clave o claves privadas capaces de reconstruir la candena de bloques a su antojo y ésta sería igual de correcta que la cadena que existiese en ese momento.

Esto es algo símplemente de locos. En un sistema de prueba de trabajo, el trabajo actual de los mineros se superpone al trabajo que se efectuó con anterioridad de forma que, intentar revertir la cadena, tiene un coste exponencial de trabajo. Y es por esto por lo que, alguien que en algún momento pudo encontrarse en una posición dominante suficiente como para poder atacar la red (por ejemplo el pool Ghash.IO), debe mantener su posición dominante siempre en el futuro para poder mantener la capacidad de ataque.

Ghash.IO tuvo esa posición de dominio suficiente para poder atacar, sin embargo ahora ya no la tiene y ya no es una amenaza para nosotros. En un sistema PoS, Ghash.IO sería siempre una amenaza futura para la red. Si el admin decide atacar, o le "hackean" las claves, estaríamos jodidos.

MtGox, el propio Satoshi, el tío de las pizzas, Ghash.IO, el FBI, Poloniex, ...todos ellos supondrían una amenaza futura constante si Bitcoin fuese PoS. Dad gracias a que no lo es.

Otra cosa negativa que se me ocurre sobre el PoS es que siempre será mucho más fácil y barato robar claves privadas que robar equipos de minado.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 14:39 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> El DAG no tiene que ver con el sistema de validación de transacciones, más bien con la estructura de la red. IOTA es DAG y usa POW, si quieres hacer una transacción tienes que validar dos transaciones de otros usuarios en tu mismo dispositivo.
> 
> Raiblocks creo que es DAG también y usa POS, no tienen mucho que ver. Y byteball se supone que es DAG y cobra alguna comisión, tampoco es igual.



IOTA no usa PoW. PoW significa prueba de trabajo y una prueba, como su nombre indica, debe estar accesible a cualquiera que la solicite. No todos los nodos de la red disponen de la capacidad de acceder a la "prueba" de que ese nodo ha realizado el trabajo antes de poder enviar su transacción y es por eso por lo que ese sistema no es PoW.

De hecho, si fuera realmente PoW, no requeriría de la centralización para funcionar.

El trabajo de validar dos transacciones de IOTA es una forma sencilla de intentar impedir que alguien sature la red con transacciones SPAM, pero no sirve como referencia para poder realizar checkpoints periódicos de la situación de estado del sistema, como sí que se hace en Bitcoin.

Por eso Bitcoin sí puede funcionar de forma descentralizada.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Ene 2018)

Palos en las ruedas y 16.500$.

Ya se las quitarán.


----------



## kilerz (6 Ene 2018)

Otra cosa importante del POW, introduce competencia en la ecuación, eso es un contrapeso de poderes muy importante, en el POS eso no existe.


----------



## tixel (6 Ene 2018)

Facebook parece que quiere sacar su propia cripto.
Facebook boss Mark Zuckerberg hints at his own Bitcoin rival for 2018
Parece que no les mola no poder mangonear ninguna de las más de 1000 que hay.


----------



## nestortrader19 (6 Ene 2018)

Como ven el precio del btc para este año y que otras criptomonedas recomiendan minar?


----------



## bmbnct (6 Ene 2018)

RSK mina el bloque génesis de Bamboo, red para contratos inteligentes basados en Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

La noticia es de hace tres días pero la pongo por estar en castellano.


----------



## Emeregildo (6 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> RSK mina el bloque génesis de Bamboo, red para contratos inteligentes basados en Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
> 
> La noticia es de hace tres días pero la pongo por estar en castellano.



https://uploads.strikinglycdn.com/f...c-ab71a910246d/RSK White Paper - Overview.pdf


----------



## tastas (6 Ene 2018)

Worse than Useless: Financial Surveillance - YouTube

Taptap

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 22:10 ----------

Presidente Maduro ordena la emisiÃ³n de 100 millones de Petro - YouTube







100 millones de petros a 60 usd el barril que lo respalda me salen 6.000 millones de USD. Dónde queda en el market cap? Xd

Taptap


----------



## SebasG (6 Ene 2018)

Las criptomonedas ahora se desploman en la venta de monedas de oro y la plata.


----------



## VictorW (6 Ene 2018)

Buenas tardes, a ver si alguien puede resolver esta consulta sobre Ledger Nano S y BCH...

Estoy intentando enviar desde mi wallet de Ledger 1 BCH (numero de wallet: 18V...WD) a la wallet de BCH de Cryptopia (numero:1Kp...bv). Enviado desde SPLIT (no MAIN).

Me aparece un mensaje de ERROR desde hace 5 días que llevo intentadolo.

¿Puede ser debido a un problema entre la cadena Legacy y Segwit? 
¿Como podría resolverlo?

Gracias por vuestro tiempo...


----------



## paketazo (6 Ene 2018)

tastas dijo:


> 100 millones de petros a 60 usd el barril que lo respalda me salen 6.000 millones de USD. Dónde queda en el market cap? Xd
> 
> Taptap






Me hace una gracia de los cojones eso de que lo respalda un barril...

Por esa regla de tres mañana puede sacar el petro 2.0 que lo respalda el suelo edificable.

Luego el petro 2.1 respaldado por las materias primas del subsuelo

2.2 por las tías buenorras de su bello país.

...

¿Tengo que ir a Venezuela con un petrolero para que me lo llene?

El tío está pidiendo crédito internacional usando el auge de las cryptos...seria lo mismo que pedir $, BTC, u oro avalado por su negro petróleo.

O sus ministros de economía son obtusos, o que se preparen los del petro por que les van a llover por todos lados...

*¡avalado!*

Es que me :XX: :XX: :XX:

Tonto y retonto contrarecibos - YouTube


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (6 Ene 2018)

Vamos a ver, si toca resistencia arriba y vuelve pa abajo a tocar el soporte y seguir en el lateral 12500-18500

O fuerza un poko pa arriba y rompe por arriba... Y se vuelve a disparar. 

Ojo...


----------



## BlueArrow (6 Ene 2018)

¿Cuánto queda para que empiece a negociarse el petróleo en bitcoins en vez de en dólares?

Puede que no mucho... 

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 00:26 ----------

Los enemigos de EEUU hace tiempo que saben que la mejor forma de destruir el Imperio es acabando con su economía sustituyendo al dólar como moneda de cambio en el comercio del petróleo.

La única putada es que no existe otra moneda mundial que sea una buena alternativa, porque cada una de las que hay tiene sus enemigos. El Rublo no puede ser, porque la UE no lo permitiría, el Yuan tampoco, porque sería darle demasiado poder a China, el Euro tampoco, porque la UE es lacaya de EEUU.

*La única moneda mundial neutral* que no está en manos de nadie y que no favorece a la economía de ningún país en concreto, porque no la puede imprimir nadie según su arbitrio, es el Bitcoin.

Y por eso profetizo, con permiso de Tochovista, que el petróleo será referenciado y negociado en Bitcoin una vez que los enemigos de EEUU tomen la determinación de acabar con El Imperio y se den cuenta de que no hay otra alternativa viable.

Y se darán cuenta.

Ya lo están empezando a decir algunos. Varias conversaciones he tenido esta semana sobre este mismo tema con gente del HSBC.


----------



## Digamelon (7 Ene 2018)

A mí plin, siempre le pongo 20 satoshis.


----------



## chiustbarg (7 Ene 2018)

Seguro esta facilidad para negociarlo, el alza espectacular de su precio, sumado a que puede enviarlo y recibirlo desde cualquier parte del mundo usando Internet, sigue atrayendo sobre todo a los inversores más jóvenes. Pero ojo. El precio de Bitcoin es aún muy volátil y también ha tenido caídas muy pronunciadas, por lo que existe el riesgo de pérdidas importantes.


----------



## Arctic (7 Ene 2018)

chiustbarg dijo:


> Seguro esta facilidad para negociarlo, el alza espectacular de su precio, sumado a que puede enviarlo y recibirlo desde cualquier parte del mundo usando Internet, sigue atrayendo sobre todo a los inversores más jóvenes. Pero ojo. El precio de Bitcoin es aún muy volátil y también ha tenido caídas muy pronunciadas, por lo que existe el riesgo de pérdidas importantes.



Lo de XIII es porque llevamos 13 volumenes, pero gracias por la información!


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ene 2018)

¿Nos planteamos el XIV?


----------



## vpsn (7 Ene 2018)

Digamelon dijo:


> A mí plin, siempre le pongo 20 satoshis.




cito para que nadie se pierda el comentario del mes

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 07:57 ----------




pacojohnes dijo:


> Hola holita, vecinillos,
> Aquí un pollo que dice que lleva 20 días queriendo sacar sus nakamotos, pero que solo recibe respuestas de androides y cacharros artificialmente inteligentes invitándole a que se vaya a que le rellenen la vía anal.
> 
> 
> ...



los bitoins wn el exchange si señor


----------



## kilerz (7 Ene 2018)

Evoluntarynomics: Hayek y el fenómeno bitcoin

muy interesante


----------



## tastas (7 Ene 2018)

pacojohnes dijo:


> Hola holita, vecinillos,
> Aquí un pollo que dice que lleva 20 días queriendo sacar sus nakamotos, pero que solo recibe respuestas de androides y cacharros artificialmente inteligentes invitándole a que se vaya a que le rellenen la vía anal.
> 
> 
> ...



Mt gox, criptsy, Coinbase, PayPal...
Si no tienes el control de tus claves privadas no tienes bitcoins. Si quieres darlos a un banco-exchange, recibirás el exquisito trato que dan los bancos a sus clientes.
Si no quieres evitar esta clase de problemas, usa Bisq o localbitcoins para intercambiar tus euros por btc.

Taptap


----------



## kikepm (7 Ene 2018)

kilerz dijo:


> Evoluntarynomics: Hayek y el fenómeno bitcoin
> 
> muy interesante



Muy bueno, aunque un tanto inocente Hayek en su idea de promover que bancos privados emitan una moneda no inflacionaria. El índice de precios al que hace referencia la gestión del banco para impedir su inflación recuerda en exceso a los índices de precios tipo IPC que son, como todos sabemos por aquí, sistemáticamente manipulados para minimizar el efecto de la inflación monetaria.


----------



## tixel (7 Ene 2018)

Microsoft troleando a los core boys. Ya no soportan BTC porque dicen que solo soportan medios activos de pago.:XX:
Twitter


----------



## Obduliez (7 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Microsoft troleando a los core boys. Ya no soportan BTC porque dicen que solo soportan medios activos de pago.:XX:
> Twitter




Parece que el culpable es el "meltdown de bitcoin". Estos son unos cachondos.


----------



## tixel (7 Ene 2018)

VictorW dijo:


> Buenas tardes, a ver si alguien puede resolver esta consulta sobre Ledger Nano S y BCH...
> 
> Estoy intentando enviar desde mi wallet de Ledger 1 BCH (numero de wallet: 18V...WD) a la wallet de BCH de Cryptopia (numero:1Kp...bv). Enviado desde SPLIT (no MAIN).
> 
> ...



Creo que te estas liando. Si estás intentando enviar bch ¿que tiene que ver sw?
Yo tengo un nano tambien y ayer transferí 4 bch a mi movil para regalos sin problemas.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 13:29 ----------




Obduliez dijo:


> Parece que el culpable es el "meltdown de bitcoin". Estos son unos cachondos.



Más bien el culpable son las comisiones y lo que tarda en validar ese chiste de moneda llamado BTC. Poco le queda.


----------



## Geldschrank (7 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Creo que te estas liando. Si estás intentando enviar bch ¿que tiene que ver sw?
> Yo tengo un nano tambien y ayer transferí 4 bch a mi movil para regalos sin problemas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 13:29 ----------
> ...



Por qué vendes bch si va a subir tanto? No será que estás usando el dinero "malo" y atesorando el bueno??

Por otro lado... ¿Quien acepta bch como medio de pago? Supongo que tendrás que pasar por un exchange. En Bitfinex piden doce confirmaciones para un deposit (lo sé por que los he vendido todos), que a 10min por bloque dan un total de DOS HORAS para cada depósito.

Sin duda muy práctico.


----------



## mamendurrio (7 Ene 2018)

*ATENTO USUARIOS ELECTRUM:*
Vulenrabilidad descubierta; imprescindible actualizar a última versión (3.04) antes de volver a usar este software wallet:

Critical Electrum vulnerability : Bitcoin


----------



## sirpask (7 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Creo que te estas liando. Si estás intentando enviar bch ¿que tiene que ver sw?
> Yo tengo un nano tambien y ayer transferí 4 bch a mi movil para regalos sin problemas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 13:29 ----------
> ...



Cuanto menos lo use la gente, mas bajarán las comisiones y más gente lo usará.

lo van a tener jodido.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> joder, yo estoy por vender mis bitcoins pero ya...se ha quedado estancado.
> Igual por ir de chulo y aguantar, luego lo pierdo todo y me habre quedado en rico virtual por una temporada..
> Que canguele...:




Pero tú que vas a vender, si no tienes ni un triste satoshi.


----------



## Arctic (7 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero tú que vas a vender, si no tienes ni un triste satoshi.



Lamentable. 
Lo bueno es que cuando estos desgraciados se amontonan por aquí, ya sabes lo que hace el precio. El 1 de marzo estamos en all time high.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (7 Ene 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Bendito problema tiene tu amigo. Yo tampoco cambiaría tanto mi estilo de vida como para hacer compras muy grandes. Además tiene el beneficio de tener btc fresquitos con lo que hoy es casi imposible que alguien le identifique ya que estos btc no han pasado por ningún punto crítico (exchanges y procesadores de pago)
> Si tanto me preocupara poder pasarlos a fiat o comprar algo emigrar sería opción, no sin antes pasar por alguien que entienda.
> En 2018 pasan 5 años y posibles delitos fiscales que pudiera estar haciendo tu amigo entiendo que prescriben.
> 
> Taptap




Me gustaria hablar mas de este tema en profundidad.

De donde se ha sacado la nocion de que si pasan 4 o 5 años o los que sean, desde que recibes X BTC en tu wallet, los delitos prescribirian? No empezaria a contar los 4 años cuando los metas en una cuenta bancaria? para hacienda, tu wallet de Bitcoin is irrelevante, las leyes se aplican solo a nivel de cuentas bancarias, o eso para mi es lo que tendria logica.

Os recuerdo un poco... mi amigo tiene mas de 1 millon de € en bitcoins minados, y algunos de bitcointalk.org en las campañas de firmas de hace años donde se ganaban muchos mas BTC por que antes al ser barato se regalaban practicamente.

El caso es que esta preocupado por que lleva todos esos años teniendo ingresos mensuales pagados en Bitcoin y en teoria deberia haber estado pagando cuotas de autonomo que no ha pagado. No tiene propiedades y vive de alquiler y como prioridad #1 le gustaria comprarse una propiedad en españa ya que aqui toda su vida hecha a nivel de contactos, amistades etc y no le parece atractivo irse a algun sitio con una cultura diferente etc, asi que cuando venda una parte lo suficientemente grande como para poder comprar una vivienda, quiere saber a que se enfrentaria exactamente a nivel fiscal, ya que segun la ley, no declarar mas de 600.000€ es un delito grave, y el los tiene hace años, a eso sumale las cuotas de autonomo sin pagar, los tramos de IRPF sin pagar... no sabe las consecuencias que tendria.

No esta preocupado a nivel de que haya hecho nada ilegal para obtener los bitcoins, ya que solo es otro minero con suerte mas, y un buen monto de bitcointalk tambien posteando en el foro, quiza algo de trading entre altcoins... la suma asciende a mas de 1.000.000 € en bitcoin y quiere diversificar en una propiedad, el resto dice que sin problemas lo podria mantener 5 o incluso 10 años mas. Confia en el proyecto y no ve competidores serios.

Tampoco le preocupa que vengan a buscarle, ya que no ha dejado ningun rastro al no haber comprado con la cuenta bancaria, lo que le preocupa es a la hora de vender para comprar propiedad, que vaya a tener algun problema.
Tambien tiene un part de bitcoins que envio a un mixer y al recibirlos esos bitcoins ya no podria probar su origen.. tambien trading en exchanges muertos como Mintpal, donde al no poder logearse, no podria demostrar exactamente la procedencia del dinero de esos tradeos, por eso le preocupa.

Por ejemplo metiste 10 BTC en Mintpal, compraste LTC con esos 10 BTC, y lo vendiste con una ganancia de x3 = acabas con 30 BTC en el exchange, los cuales envias a tu monedero. Al par de dias te levantas, y Mintpal a desaparecido para siempre, ademas no te dio tiempo a guardar tu historial de trading, y aunque lo hubieras guardado, no se como se podria demostrar que la procedencia es de un exchange y no de un mixer o algo turbio. Es en estos casos donde te la juegas por que si a hacienda no le gustan las explicaciones que das al respecto, las consequencias podrian ser imprevisibles, por eso hay mucha parte de sus BTC que le da bastante miedo vender, no vaya a ser que aprovechen a la minima de duda para confiscarte el dinero.

Me gustaria tener opiniones al respecto de la situacion de mi amigo.


----------



## DEREC (7 Ene 2018)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Me gustaria hablar mas de este tema en profundidad.
> 
> De donde se ha sacado la nocion de que si pasan 4 o 5 años o los que sean, desde que recibes X BTC en tu wallet, los delitos prescribirian? No empezaria a contar los 4 años cuando los metas en una cuenta bancaria? para hacienda, tu wallet de Bitcoin is irrelevante, las leyes se aplican solo a nivel de cuentas bancarias, o eso para mi es lo que tendria logica.
> 
> ...




Yo no me arriesgaria a regularizar todo de golpe, igual te encuentras que te lo quitan y te añaden alguna multita de regalo.

Que haga una prueba con poca pasta y vea como va la cosa. La propiedad la puede comprar a credito sin problema. Si hacienda le pone pegas, el resto poco a poco y de estrangis.


----------



## waukegan (7 Ene 2018)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Me gustaria hablar mas de este tema en profundidad.
> 
> De donde se ha sacado la nocion de que si pasan 4 o 5 años o los que sean, desde que recibes X BTC en tu wallet, los delitos prescribirian? No empezaria a contar los 4 años cuando los metas en una cuenta bancaria? para hacienda, tu wallet de Bitcoin is irrelevante, las leyes se aplican solo a nivel de cuentas bancarias, o eso para mi es lo que tendria logica.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en estos momentos, Hacienda lo que quiere es cobrar "lo suyo" por la ganancia patrimonial, y ya está. Ahora bien, esto es ciertamente un coladero para blanquear dinero, por lo que con el tiempo, no es descartable que las cosas se pongan más difíciles. Por ahora no, porque todavía es algo anecdótico. 

De hecho, preveo que tarde o temprano saquen una norma en la que te obligen a declarar las cantidades de criptomonedas que tengas en tu poder, para poder tenerte controlado y que, en su caso, pagues patrimonio. Te pedirán explicaciones sobre de donde proceden. Al principio, aceptarán cualquier cosa, pero si el uso de las criptomonedas se generaliza, se podrán tikismiquis, y puede que exijan que uses exchanges que operen dentro de la UE. El escollo que veo a esto es que no tienen una forma fiable de determinar los precios de las criptodivisas, por lo que quizá recurran al precio de cierre de los futuros a determinada fecha, pero ahora mismo solo existen futuros de Bitcoin.

En cualquier caso, los asesores fiscales espabilados ya tienen un filón de trabajo con este asunto.

Por cierto, el amigo eres tú. Y seguramente no tienes 1 millón sino bastante más.


----------



## kikepm (7 Ene 2018)

Si trabajas y tienes un ingreso fijo salarial, cómprate la casa que quieres, endeudate, y págala por medio de la renta salarial. Pilla una casa que te cueste poco menos que el salario.

Cada mes, por otro lado, obten buen cash vendiendo en localbitcoins en mano, para los gastos del mes y tus vicios. De vez en cuando cambia un extra para hacer amortizaciones anticipadas de pocos miles de euros.

Ah, y a Montoro, ni agua.


----------



## Pirro (7 Ene 2018)

Creo que es importante que se aclare un extremo:



> La ley española fija un límite de 120.000€ de cuota defraudada para que exista delito fiscal, por debajo de esta cantidad se cometerá una infracción administrativa que podrá ser perseguida por la correspondiente Administración tributaria



Esto NO significa que por tener más de 120.000€ no declarados estés cometiendo un delito, sólo que lo cometes cuando dejas de pagar impuestos por importes superiores a esa cantidad.

Quién tenga un kilo de euros en criptos y no los haya declarado le pueden sancionar por no pagar el correspondiente impuesto sobre el patrimonio, pero no está cometiendo un delito fiscal, pues los pagos a Hacienda no satisfechos difícilmente excederán esos 120.000€.

Cosa distinta es que te puedan multar, claro está. Pero para cometer un delito fiscal con Bitcoin tienes que ser jodidamente rico y jodidamente mal asesorado.

Al menos así entiendo yo nuestra ley. Si alguien que sepa más ha de corregirme, ¡Bienvenido sea!


----------



## sirpask (7 Ene 2018)

100% cyberattack explosion predicted in next two years


----------



## Geldschrank (7 Ene 2018)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Me gustaria hablar mas de este tema en profundidad.
> 
> De donde se ha sacado la nocion de que si pasan 4 o 5 años o los que sean, desde que recibes X BTC en tu wallet, los delitos prescribirian? No empezaria a contar los 4 años cuando los metas en una cuenta bancaria? para hacienda, tu wallet de Bitcoin is irrelevante, las leyes se aplican solo a nivel de cuentas bancarias, o eso para mi es lo que tendria logica.
> 
> ...



Y no sería mejor abrir una sociedad en un paraíso fiscal y con ella comprar la propiedad?? Vale que no estaría a su nombre, pero podría ponerse un alquiler ridículo que ni siquiera tendría que pagar. O igual ni siquiera eso.

No sé, cuando son cantidades tan grandes igual ya empieza a merecer la pena darle al tarro y pagar abogados especialistas.


----------



## Venganza. (7 Ene 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¿Cuánto queda para que empiece a negociarse el petróleo en bitcoins en vez de en dólares?
> 
> Puede que no mucho...
> 
> ...



pasas por alto un detalle. los americanos atesoran la mayoria de los btc

el btc es pro usa

japon, korea, israel usa uk van en cabeza en le negocio del btc


----------



## hannover (7 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El anarcocapitalismo está basado en premisas falsas... que el estado no pinta nada a lo largo de la historia de la humanidad, que los seres humanos son intrínsecamente "buenos" y "racionales" (la racionalidad liberal y de mercado : ... Partiendo de esto, de que los seres humanos pueden organizarse perfectamente sin necesidad de jerarquías, y que tienden a las mismas conclusiones "racionales" se llega al desbarre de que el estado es algo suplementario, a eliminar... España existiría como marco económico y moral al margen de los estados... Claro... :rolleye:
> 
> * La moralidad ciudadana en realidad es un producto histórico que está ligado a contextos sociales/económicos... El ser humano carece de una moralidad intrínseca, sino que ésta está ligada a normas heterónomas.
> 
> ...



*Yo aquí distingo,:el estado es un aparato político(y violento)que favorece el abuso de poder.De hecho lo que los "anarcocapitalistas" pretenden es un ESTADO "PRIVADO" tiránico.El ideal anarquista es una sociedad sin estado pero con gobierno libertario.Estado no es lo mismo que polity anarquista(gobierno distributivo,universal y solidario).


----------



## Morfosintáctico (7 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Claro que en este mundo loco donde ya nadie sabe lo que pasa [...] ningún actor tiene en claro lo que pasa, cómo pasa, cuándo pasa y por qué pasa.



¿Es el mundo loco? ¿O es que te has convertido en un señor mayor y empieza a parecerte todo raro y amenazante? 



Nico dijo:


> Aviso y advierto [...] que algo interesante y con potencial [...] está entrando *ya* en una fase de locura



O sea, nadie sabe lo que pasa (tú incluído) pero te permites el lujo de avisar y advertir cada vez que asomas el cimbrel por el hilo. Y en cuanto a ese "ya"... ¿cuantos "ya" llevamos? ¿cuantos faltan? 

Déjame adivinar... hasta que algún dia pete esto y entonces digas "¡llevo diciéndolo desde hace quince años!", "¡yo lo dije 456.234 veces ya!", "¡YA!", "os lo dije, YAAAAA!"


[youtube]U5qAByPnJes[/youtube]


----------



## BlueArrow (7 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> pasas por alto un detalle. los americanos atesoran la mayoria de los btc
> 
> el btc es pro usa
> 
> japon, korea, israel usa uk van en cabeza en le negocio del btc



Manos privadas atesoran, no el gobierno ni los bancos americanos. De hecho el gobierno de EEUU ha subastado todos los bitcoins que ha incautado por ahora.

La clave es que no puedes imprimir todos los que quieres y, si los tienes y es tu intención manipular el mercado, sólo puedes hacerlo soltándolos, con lo cual te quedas sin tu poder.

La especia debe fluir...

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 22:22 ----------

PD: Pasad de Nico, es el mayor loser en la historia de este hilo. Seguramente tiene algún problema mental.


----------



## Emeregildo (7 Ene 2018)

Otro fork de Bitcoin, esta vez vía airdrop.

Bitcoin rhodium

[SECOND AIRDROP - 4 days left ] BITCOIN RHODIUM [BTR] - Limited - Rare

BitCoin Rhodium (BTR) - Store value for the future


----------



## Nico (8 Ene 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Si trabajas y tienes un ingreso fijo salarial, cómprate la casa que quieres, endeudate, y págala por medio de la renta salarial. Pilla una casa que te cueste poco menos que el salario.
> 
> Cada mes, por otro lado, obten buen cash vendiendo en localbitcoins en mano, para los gastos del mes y tus vicios. De vez en cuando cambia un extra para hacer amortizaciones anticipadas de pocos miles de euros.
> 
> Ah, y a Montoro, ni agua.



::

Y conste que este "consejo" tiene *13 Thanks de los "expertos"* :8:

Así que una persona que, de pura chiripa y gracias a que compró o consiguió la magia del Bitcoin y hoy tiene 2 o 3 millones de dólares, el mejor consejo es que se hipoteque a 20 años y trabaje en un empleo que odia durante 20 años mientras "paga la casa". ienso:

En serio ?

Ser millonario a los 25 años para tener una casa pagada a los 45 mientras trabajó toda su vida ?

De qué jardín de infante han salido ?

Hombre!, si tienes la *ENORME FORTUNA* de ser rico a los 25 años (gracias al Bitcoin) *organiza tus prioridades* para vivir el resto de la vida haciendo *SOLO LO QUE DISFRUTAS* mientras tienes tu sustento garantizado !!

O piensas que la 'mejor vida posible' es trabajar, pagar hipoteca y CORRER EL RIESGO de que los "números en la pantalla" se vayan a la mierda y te quedes sin nada ?

Liquida, paga tus impuestos, arma tu estructura de ingresos y *VIVE TU VIDA DESDE HOY !!*

Realmente hay que leer cada locura en este foro que a veces asusta. :8: Algunos no tienen idea de la enorme suerte que tienen (hasta hoy) y piensan que la suerte y la fortuna se regala en las esquinas todos los días.


----------



## TheRedHawk (8 Ene 2018)

pacojohnes dijo:


> El tipo está a 18% así que, si no declara la venta de su kilotón de bitcoños nos estafa a todos :: 180000 lereles.



¿Qué nos estafa a todos dices? Querrás decir que el Estado le deja de robar 180K... aunque por cierto, así de memoria te cuento que a partir de 50K no es un 18%, si no un 23.5%.

*Es un puto insulto a la inteligencia que el Estado se quiera quedar con casi la cuarta parte del pastel* por unas operativas de las que no formó parte en ningún punto del proceso. Es un escándalo.

Yo personalmente me consuelo con que la época de dejarse atracar "por las buenas" está llegando a su fin... Cuando Bitcoin sea 5,10 o 15 veces lo que es hoy, veremos que Estado coge su cacho "por las buenas".

O follamos todos (impuestos muy, muy bajos) o la puta al río.


----------



## tastas (8 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Así que una persona que, de pura chiripa y gracias a que compró o consiguió la magia del Bitcoin y hoy tiene 2 o 3 millones de dólares, el mejor consejo es que ...



Llamar chiripa a hacer el esfuerzo de entender Bitcoin y no seguir el consejo de aquellos que le debieron decir que venda ahora que tiene 10.000 euros salidos de la nada me parece demencial. 
Cuántos potenciales millonarios han pasado por nuestro lado sin mover un dedo por crear un wallet y ahorrar un poco? De verdad la suerte es lo único que influye? De verdad alguien que deja crecer los "números en la pantalla" sin inmutarse va a cambiar tan fácilmente aquello que defiende por algo en lo que no cree? Pagando dócilmente al estado por algo completamente inmoral como es quedarse el fruto de algo con lo que no ha tenido nada que ver?

Taptap


----------



## Obduliez (8 Ene 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Otro fork de Bitcoin, esta vez vía airdrop.
> 
> Bitcoin rhodium
> 
> ...



Pero ¿esto es un fork? ¿dónde está la blockchain de bitcoin hasta el día del "fork"?

Lo pregunto desde mi ignorancia.


----------



## TheRedHawk (8 Ene 2018)

Hoy por la mañana en el gym he tenido uno de esos pensamientos que los anglos denominan "shower thought". En mi caso fue más bien un "deadlift thought" 

Me vino a la mente aquella gente que niega que Bitcoin pueda alcanzar los 100K por un tema de alteración de la economía (básicamente, argumentan que un precio muy alto de BTC otorgaría mucha capacidad de compra en FIAT a sus hodlers).

Es un argumento ridículo. Imaginemos por un momento que los 21M de BTC están en circulación y en manos de solamente 2.1 millones de individuos. Estos es, cada uno posee 10 BTC.

¿Realmente la economía mundial colapsaría por que se sumasen al total de millonarios, 2.1 millones de personas con una fortuna de 1 millón? :bla::XX:
*
TL DR*. Bitcoin va llegar a los 100K antes o después. Es casi una certeza.

See you


----------



## bmbnct (8 Ene 2018)

Aqui comentan que los futuros de Bitcoin se están cargando de posiciones cortas.

Bitcoin Futures Traders Are Quietly Building A Big Short Position | Zero Hedge

Veremos como les sale la jugada.


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Ene 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Hoy por la mañana en el gym he tenido uno de esos pensamientos que los anglos denominan "shower thought". En mi caso fue más bien un "deadlift thought"
> 
> Me vino a la mente aquella gente que niega que Bitcoin pueda alcanzar los 100K por un tema de alteración de la economía (básicamente, argumentan que un precio muy alto de BTC otorgaría mucha capacidad de compra en FIAT a sus hodlers).
> 
> ...




Lo veo de manera muy similar. Cuando el valor de BTC llegue a un valor "estable" (que en x tiempo sucederá) el resto vendrá rodado (sobre todo en la parte de usabilidad). En torno 100k podría ser ese valor, gente como Max Kaiser que es un bitcoin maximalista desde hace años lleva haciendo esa predicción para ese valor durante bastante tiempo.


----------



## djun (8 Ene 2018)

pacojohnes dijo:


> Me parece que el impuesto sobre el patrimonio es menos importante en este caso que el IRPF. Si el tío tenía y tiene bitcoins, no hay ganancia patrimonial. *La ganancia patrimonial se da cuando venda los bitcoños y se maneje en Fiat*. Hacienda querrá saber con pelos y señales que es lo que ha hecho un pobre diablo para amasar una fortuna.



Me parece que sí se incluyen las criptos en el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio. Son como las acciones, aunque no haya ganancia en euros por no haber vendido las criptos. Cuando se venden las criptos a euros entonces hay ganancia sobre el capital y ello tributa también en el IRPF (aproximadamente un 23% sobre las plusvalias, como las acciones). 

En el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio se valoran las acciones, las propiedades inmobiliarias... todo lo que supere los 700.000 euros. La vivienda propia hasta 300.000 euros quedaría exenta. 

El tipo aplicable del Impuesto sobfre el Patrimonio, en función del tramo, oscila entre el 0,20% y un máximo del 2,5%.

Por ejemplo para 1,3 / 2,6 / y 5,3 millones de euros el impuesto a pagar aprox es de 8.500 / 25.000 / y 71.000 euros.

El delito fiscal creo que existe cuando se superan los 120.000 euros de impuestos no pagados, por lo tanto si uno tiene 5 millones en criptos y no los ha declardo durnate 2 años puede que sin darse cuenta ya haya cometido delito fiscal. 


Escalas de gravamen aplicables sobre la base liquidable positiva - Agencia Tributaria

La nueva prescripción del delito fiscal a los 10 años - AGM Abogados


Creo que sería bueno abrir un hilo para aclarar y tratar a fondo estos temas fiscales. 

Por ejemplo no me queda claro lo siguiente. Creo que el Bitcoin se considera como un medio de pago, por lo tanto: 

- Si alguien compra un coche de 18.000 euros con un bitcoin que le costó 1.000 euros ¿debe declarar en el IRPF una plusvalia de 17.000 euros?

- Si se lo gasta en viajes o amueblando la casa ¿también debe declarar en el IRPF la plusvalía de los 17.000 euros?

Es como si compro dólares y estos se revalorizan un 20%. ¿cuando compre algo con los dólares también tendré que declarar esa plusvalia del 20% en el IRPF?


----------



## mamendurrio (8 Ene 2018)

mamendurrio dijo:


> *ATENTO USUARIOS ELECTRUM:*
> Vulenrabilidad descubierta; imprescindible actualizar a última versión (3.04) antes de volver a usar este software wallet:
> 
> Critical Electrum vulnerability : Bitcoin





Twitter
La versión de ayer 3.04 al parecer no resolvía del todo el problema...hoy ha salido otra version 3.05 que es la que se debe instalar asap
Electrum Bitcoin Wallet


----------



## barborico (8 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> Por ejemplo no me queda claro lo siguiente. Creo que el Bitcoin se considera como un medio de pago, por lo tanto:
> 
> - Si alguien compra un coche de 18.000 euros con un bitcoin que le costó 1.000 euros ¿debe declarar en el IRPF una plusvalia de 17.000 euros?
> 
> ...



- Sí, debes declararlo.

- En teoría, si has gastado directamente los bitcoins no. Que culpa tenemos de que los precios en btc bajen...

Pero claro, en el caso de hacer una permuta de inmuebles no debería pagarse ningún impuesto (excepto alguna tasa que otra) y sin embargo, la ley dice que una permuta equivale a dos compras y ventas, precisamente para esquilmar más.

Del bobierno no me fío, razón principal por la que mantengo mis bitcoñas.


----------



## djun (8 Ene 2018)

barborico dijo:


> - Sí, debes declararlo.
> 
> - En teoría, si has gastado directamente los bitcoins no. Que culpa tenemos de que los precios en btc bajen...
> 
> ...



Los ejemplos que puse eran para ver hasta dónde llegan los absurdos de Hacienda, donde se pagan impuestos repetidas veces. Por ejemplo un fiscalista explicaba que cuando alguien dona bitoin a otro debe declarar antes por las plusvalias que obtuvo (sus bitcoin le costaron 10 y donó por valor de 200) y el receptor debe declarar el impuesto de donaciones que puede ser un 20% de los 200 recibidos. 
Para eso mejor, te lo gastas en putas y no donas nada a nadie. 

El otro tema que comenté, es que alguien que compró bitcoins, si no está pendiente de su valoración, puede juntarse con un patrimonio de 5 millones de euros en bitcoin. Si esto no lo declara en el Impuesto del Patrimonio durante dos años, puede estar cometiendo delito fiscal, ya que ha dejado de pagar mas de 120.000 euros en impuestos. 


Yo tampoco me fio de Hacienda porque en cualquier momento te podrán acusar de cualquier cosa. Mantengo los bitcoin y pienso que quizá en un momento dado habrá que huir a un país civilizado.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cómo va tener un valor estable el bitcoin si va a haber tecnologías más adecuadas para mover valor? ... Seguís con el delirio del oro y bitcoin no es oro ni podrá serlo nunca... Bitcoin es una marca, es la primera, pero si a nivel tecnológico es "inadecuada" va a perecer.
> 
> El oro sencillamente jugaba en otra liga, de ahí su "estabilidad"...
> 
> Una cripto que tarda días en mover valor y cobra comisiones absurdas es un sinsentido que siga siendo refugio de nada en el momento que esas limitaciones se superen.




La respuesta que te daran a esto los gurus del foro es, "tu eres pobre y bitcoin no es para ti", es para ricos,para quien pueda pagar comisiones de 50€ por comprar un videojuego online de 19€.
Pues nada, si no es moneda para el publo, es pueblo se buscara a otra.

Ah si, y sidechain, el unicornio dorado de Halfings, que pronto llegara cual mesias redentor.


----------



## Venganza. (8 Ene 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Manos privadas atesoran, no el gobierno ni los bancos americanos. De hecho el gobierno de EEUU ha subastado todos los bitcoins que ha incautado por ahora.



tambien la FEd es privada

yo estoy casi convencido q satoshi yamamoto = tio sam

la blockchain es una tecnología punta, eso no lo a creado ningún friki en sus ratos libres, sino un equipo trabajando a tiempo completo. q la identidad de un equipo haya podido mantenerse en el mas estricto secreto es indicio q lo mas probable es q estén bajo secreto de estado.

el bitcoin se basa en el sellado de tiempo digital ,basado a su vez en la cryptografia asimétrica, los mejores crytografos del mundo están al servicio del gobierno americano, y fueron científicos americanosolos q idearon y desarrolaron esta tecnología en los años 70-90.

asi q si alguien podía inventar primero la blockchain es el gobierno o uan gran compañía de los estados unidos, siempre llevaran uno o dos años de adelanto sobre los demás. por lo menos.

¿ahora bien?¿ tiene lógica q los americanos desarrollen una moneda q pueda perjudicar la hegemonía del dólar? 

para mi si, esta claro q tarde o temprano alguien lo iba a inventar. asi que lo mejor es adelantarse y hacer acopio de dicha moneda antes q nadie.

es como la bomba atómica. ¿para q necesitaba el ejercito mas poderoso del mundo desarrollar un arma q podía acabar destruyéndoles a ellos mismos? pues p q antes q la tengan los nazis o los comunistas la tengo yo.


----------



## Venganza. (8 Ene 2018)

q tio mas pesao


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ene 2018)

no supera los 20.000 $ no...


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Ene 2018)

Estoy nostálgico con esto del nuevo año...


----------



## Venganza. (8 Ene 2018)

no seais ingenuos, los mismos medios de mierda q alertaban de la burbuja del bitcoin animan a invertir en la burbuja de altcoins unos dias despues. ¿ q credibilidad pueden tener? 

esta preparandose una burbuja del copon, ahora mismo meter pasta en ripple, ether, bch, cardano, stellar, tron, monero... es de tontos del bote, las han pumpeado a lo bestia. 

y mientras estan a punto de salir los etf regulados de bitcoin

¿desde cuando los medios dan buenos consejos para ganar dinero? nunca.

para mi, la jugada esta clara, por una parte los medios animan a los pardillos a vender sus bitcoins para comprar altcoins y asi los bancos y algunas instituciones compran bitcoins sin q estos suban de precio. 

no seias gilis, no os dejeis influir por los miserables q pululan por aqui, por muchos post q hayan escrito no dejan de ser unos indeseables. No vendais vuestros bitcoins ni a tiros y antes de q acabe el año volveremos a tener ganancias salvajes.

y si me equivoco, me como mi propia polla.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> tambien la FEd es privada
> 
> yo estoy casi convencido q satoshi yamamoto = tio sam
> 
> ...




Veo un fallo en este razonamiento. Y es que satoshi no inventó nada dentro del mundo criptográfico. Ya tenia a su disposicion todas las herramientas. Lo que hizo fue combinarlas. Aunque lo que hizo es un genialidad, en realidad es algo simple.

No me malinterpretes. Digo que es simple porque es de esas cosas que una vez te las explican las entiendes perfectamente y piensas, ¿ como no se le habra ocurrido eso a alguien antes ? Pero hace falta un genio que junte las piezas del puzzle y lo monte.

En cambio la criptografia de clave simetrica, basado en las funciones de curva eliptica en un campo finito, la creacion de un algoritmo de hash como el SHA256. Me parece mucho mas complicado desarrollar eso. Y para ello si que tuvieron que participar gobiernos motivados en guerras pasadas que son los que pueden dedicar y dedican mas recursos al avance tecnologico.


----------



## waukegan (8 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> El delito fiscal creo que existe cuando se superan los 120.000 euros de impuestos no pagados, por lo tanto si uno tiene 5 millones en criptos y no los ha declardo durnate 2 años puede que sin darse cuenta ya haya cometido delito fiscal.



Pero, a ojos de Hacienda, ¿como cojones se valoran los bitcoins? ¿Hay alguna legislación aplicable al respecto?


----------



## tixel (8 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Va a ser oro el bitcoin y resulta que no puedo pagarme un puto café con él )... Si hasta los billetes de toda la vida lo permiten, hay un elefante en la habitación y no quieren verlo.
> 
> De vez en cuando me vienen amigos a hablarme de su gran descubrimiento para hacerse millonarios, el bitcoin, y tengo que volver una y otra vez a explicar lo mismo:
> 
> ...



No le des mas vueltas. Avisados están de sobras. Si no quieren ver, veran de todas maneras pero no lo que quieren.
No te preocupes que estamos a meses de que los últimos que quedan en el barco lo abandonen como ratas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Ene 2018)

Casi todo en números rojos.


----------



## michinato (8 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> Me parece que sí se incluyen las criptos en el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio. Son como las acciones, aunque no haya ganancia en euros por no haber vendido las criptos. Cuando se venden las criptos a euros entonces hay ganancia sobre el capital y ello tributa también en el IRPF (aproximadamente un 23% sobre las plusvalias, como las acciones).
> 
> En el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio se valoran las acciones, las propiedades inmobiliarias... todo lo que supere los 700.000 euros. La vivienda propia hasta 300.000 euros quedaría exenta.
> 
> ...





barborico dijo:


> - Sí, debes declararlo.
> 
> - En teoría, si has gastado directamente los bitcoins no. Que culpa tenemos de que los precios en btc bajen...
> 
> ...






Por lo que yo sé, lo poco que hizo la administración respecto a Bitcoin fue englobarlo como un medio de pago, lo que quiere decir que:


1 su compra/venta no lleva IVA
2 si lo utilizas directamente para comprar algo (su uso legítimo), no tienes que declarar plusvalías
3 si lo compras y vendes obteniendo beneficios (volviendo a euros) sí tienes que declarar plusvalías



Habría que considerarlo como si hubieras comprado vendido divisas de otra moneda diferente al euro (lo que comentaba djun).


Si hoy cambias euros por dolares, dentro de un año vas de viaje a NY y te gastas los dolares no tienes que pagar ninguna plusvalía (aunque los dólares valgan más en ese momento).


Sin embargo, si eres inversor/especulador en forex y obtienes beneficio por haber comprado a un precio y venderlo a otro mayor (es decir, vuelves a euros), sí tienes que declarar las plusvalías. Y ojo, podrías declarar también minusvalías.



A mi me parece bastante absurdo, pero hace tiempo dejé de buscar coherencia en las leyes de nuestros gobernantes.


----------



## djun (8 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> El delito fiscal creo que existe cuando se superan los 120.000 euros de impuestos no pagados, por lo tanto si uno tiene 5 millones en criptos y no los ha declardo durnate 2 años puede que sin darse cuenta ya haya cometido delito fiscal.





waukegan dijo:


> Pero, a ojos de Hacienda, ¿como cojones se valoran los bitcoins? ¿Hay alguna legislación aplicable al respecto?



Lo valorarán según al precio que cotizan los futuros de bitcoin, o según se publica en coinmarketcap.com. 
Legislarán, en caso de que lo necesiten, de manera arbitraria y ambigua para hacerte pagar impuestos y/o para poder acusarte de cualquier delito.




michinato dijo:


> Por lo que yo sé, lo poco que hizo la administración respecto a Bitcoin fue englobarlo como un medio de pago, lo que quiere decir que:
> 
> 
> 1 su compra/venta no lleva IVA
> ...



La legislación fiscal es absurda, abusiva y ambigua para poder confundir, para amenazar, para poder acusarte de cualquier delito, y para poder cobrar mas impuestos de los que se deberían. 

Un ejemplo es la permuta. Cuando compras tu vivienda pagas por ella por ejemplo 200 mil y de impuestos vamos a poner un 10%: 20.000. Si permutas por otra vivienda de igual precio porque tienes que cambiarte a vivir a otro lugar, vuelves a pagar otro 10% de impuestos: 20.000. Si vuelves a cambiar de lugar de residencia por tu trabajo y vuelves a permutar la vivienda pagarías otra vez 20.000 de impuestos. ¿Cual es la lógica de todo esto? Nada. No hay lógica, no hay razones. Se trata sólo de cobrar impuesto siempre que se pueda. 

Otro ejemplo es una persona que le ha tocado 10 millones a la primitiva. Ya pagaste impuestos cuando compraste el boleto. Pero si te toca pagarás además 20% de impuestos (2 minolles). Si te lo gastas, perfecto, pagarás por consumir, el IVA. Si quieres regalar o donar a un amigo o hermano por ejemplo 4 millones, este pagará el impuesto de donaciones un 20% (800 mil euros) luego, con lo que le quede, pagará otra vez por consumir 21% de IVA, o por comprar vivienda un 8% de Impuesto de Transmisiones mas Escrituras y Registro.


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> La legislación fiscal es absurda, abusiva y ambigua para poder confundir, para amenazar, para poder acusarte de cualquier delito, y para poder *cobrar mas impuestos de los que se deberían. *
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## mack008 (8 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> [/CODE]
> 
> El plan de S. Nakamoto, no solo sería prescindir de la banca, si no también evitar ese tipo de abusos.
> 
> ...



Es más fácil engañar a una persona que convencerla de que la están engañando.
Yo hace tiempo que desistí.
No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.
Que cada palo aguante su vela.


Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Twitter




23-29K? dios te oiga...


----------



## Speculo (8 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Veo un fallo en este razonamiento. Y es que satoshi no inventó nada dentro del mundo criptográfico. Ya tenia a su disposicion todas las herramientas. Lo que hizo fue combinarlas. Aunque lo que hizo es un genialidad, en realidad es algo simple.
> 
> No me malinterpretes. Digo que es simple porque es de esas cosas que una vez te las explican las entiendes perfectamente y piensas, ¿ como no se le habra ocurrido eso a alguien antes ? Pero hace falta un genio que junte las piezas del puzzle y lo monte.
> 
> En cambio la criptografia de clave simetrica, basado en las funciones de curva eliptica en un campo finito, la creacion de un algoritmo de hash como el SHA256. Me parece mucho mas complicado desarrollar eso. Y para ello si que tuvieron que participar gobiernos motivados en guerras pasadas que son los que pueden dedicar y dedican mas recursos al avance tecnologico.



Si bien lo hizo realmente, no te creas que el tal Satoshi se comió mucho la cabeza. Cualquiera que haya trabajado seriamente con bases de datos sabe que el concepto de blockchain existía ya hace años. El asunto es que su utilidad era más bien nula en el estado establecido de cosas. El "inventor" de la cadena de bloques lo que hizo fue ponerle nombre a algo ya existente y creó un sistema monetario que utilizaba esa base de datos distribuida e inmodificable. Digamos que fue el primero en implementar la blockchain en algo. Por vez primera se le dio utilidad real. 

El acierto es que, por el motivo que sea, el asunto funcionó.


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Ene 2018)

Los ahorros de toda una vida fueron robados de un mone... | News | Cointelegraph

Ledger


----------



## The Black Adder (8 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Los ahorros de toda una vida fueron robados de un mone... | News | Cointelegraph
> 
> Ledger



Era un Ledger Nano S, y el timo está descrito aquí con más detalles e imágenes:

Man's Life Savings Stolen from Hardware Wallet Supplied by a Reseller - Bitcoin News

Es pura ingeniería social, y nada que ver con el hardware, que no ha sido comprometido. El timador que revendió el ledger lo acompañó de una hoja de instrucciones falsificada, en la que había una semilla ya predefinida y cubierta por una capa que había que rascar para darle un aire de secreto. Esa semilla ya la había metido el mangante en el Ledger, pero el objetivo era convencer al timado de que era la semilla que venía de fábrica en el ledger y sólo el la conocía (y de que no era necesario generar una nueva, cosa que le habría salvado).

Está bien pensado, y aparentemente coincidió con un comprador que no tenía muy claro cómo funciona un Ledger Nano, de haberlo sabido no habría picado.

Estas historias son tristes de leer. Hay mucha gente que está viendo la explosión de las criptos y se está tirando de cabeza sin pararse a leer un poco antes para tener los conocimientos mínimos necesarios para defenderse (y realmente no son tantos!).


----------



## kikepm (8 Ene 2018)

michinato dijo:


> A mi me parece bastante absurdo, pero hace tiempo dejé de buscar coherencia en las leyes de nuestros gobernantes.



Yo creo que todo cobra sentido si se interpreta el funcionamiento del estado como una máquina de saqueo muy evolucionada, y a los gobiernos como los que dirigen esa máquina en su propio beneficio.

La absurdez cobra toda la lógica. Pensar un momento y poneros en la mente de un ministro de economía/hacienda o de un alto funcionario de la agencia tributaria, su objetivo es *maximizar los ingresos fiscales*.

De hecho existen teorías sobre fiscalidad que tratan el tema desde esa perspectiva.

A Montoro o Rajoy se la suda la sociedad civil, las pensiones a las viudas o el funcionamiento de la sanidad pública. Lo único que les interesa es lo que pueda pensar la población sobre sus políticas al respecto de estos temas.


Y digo Rajoy, como digo Sánchez, Rivera o Iglesias. Son todos iguales, solo buscan su provecho personal. Y los que no lo buscan, si hay alguno, o bien no sostienen las ideas correctas sobre la sociedad y la economía, o se corrompen en el camino que marca el sistema político español, obscenamente corrupto.


No hay ninguna esperanza de mejora desde el propio sistema. Por eso nació BTC, que responde a una necesidad de mercado, es decir, de los deseos de millones de personas. Sin esta necesidad, BTC jamás hubiera llegado a ser lo que es.

Y por eso BTC prevalecerá en el largo plazo. A una cotización que responderá a los deseos y necesidades de la sociedad inteligente y que comprende lo que significa que el gobierno pueda inflactar (estafar) a voluntad, con apretar un botón.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ene 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Si bien lo hizo realmente, no te creas que el tal Satoshi se comió mucho la cabeza. Cualquiera que haya trabajado seriamente con bases de datos sabe que el concepto de blockchain existía ya hace años. El asunto es que su utilidad era más bien nula en el estado establecido de cosas. El "inventor" de la cadena de bloques lo que hizo fue ponerle nombre a algo ya existente y creó un sistema monetario que utilizaba esa base de datos distribuida e inmodificable. Digamos que fue el primero en implementar la blockchain en algo. Por vez primera se le dio utilidad real.
> 
> El acierto es que, por el motivo que sea, el asunto funcionó.



No.

El mérito estuvo en conseguir el delicado equilibrio de teoría de juegos como para establecer el sistema de contrapoderes y lograr que a ninguna de las partes le salga rentable trabajar en contra de los intereses del sistema.

Si te fijas, está todo relacionado entre sí. Desde luego que la cadena de bloques es importante, pero había que descentralizarla. Y para descentralizarla había que resolver el problema de los generales bizantinos. Y para resolver el problema de los generales hacía falta la prueba de trabajo. Y para que la prueba de trabajo fuera realmente una prueba y poder ser validada por cualquiera, hacía falta incluirla en la propia cadena de bloques.

Y así se cierra el círculo. Es una puta genialidad.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Ene 2018)

*BTC/USD*







Bitcoin no pudo mantener niveles superiores a los $17 000, lo que incentivó la reserva de ganancias y la venta en los niveles más altos. Se ha roto por debajo del EMA de 20 días y el soporte de línea de tendencia, alcanzando nuestra punto de minimización de pérdidas final de $15 000.

Si los bajistas pueden mantener menos de $15 000, la criptomoneda se volverá negativa y extenderá su caída a $14 000. Por debajo de este nivel, el SMA de 50 días es el último soporte importante, que no se ha roto de manera convincente desde finales de septiembre.

Por lo tanto, si los bajistas tienen éxito en mantener por debajo del SMA de 50 días, indicará debilidad.

El patrón de la cabeza y los hombros aún está intacto y si el precio se rompe por debajo del escote, los operadores deben prepararse para niveles más bajos, incluso por debajo de los $10 000.

Nuestra visión bajista quedará invalidada si el par BTC/USD recibe soporte y cambia de cualquiera de los niveles de soporte mencionados anteriormente y rompe los niveles de $17 200.


----------



## Claudius (9 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No.
> 
> El mérito estuvo en conseguir el delicado equilibrio de teoría de juegos como para establecer el sistema de contrapoderes y lograr que a ninguna de las partes le salga rentable trabajar en contra de los intereses del sistema.
> 
> ...



Eso iba a contestarle, que la llave que une toda la tecnología que está desplegada fue la resolución del problema de los generales bizantinos.
Algo que mucho noob, no comprende de las verdaderas implicaciones, y que no está de más recordar.

Problema de los generales bizantinos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Y más para torpes en formato pseudocódigo:
Blockchain para torpes : El problema de los Generales Bizantinos


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Ene 2018)




----------



## Claudius (9 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> pasas por alto un detalle. los americanos atesoran la mayoria de los btc



)

Claro, Jihan btc que mina y ha minado durante estos años se los vende a mcaffe para que se compre un bentley porque a el le gustan los yuan, susceptibles de ser devaluados, todo por la amada patria, e ir en bicicleta a trabajar.


----------



## asilei (9 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


>



Y en este juego la bola es el BTC.


----------



## Venganza. (9 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> )
> 
> Claro, Jihan btc que mina y ha minado durante estos años se los vende a mcaffe para que se compre un bentley porque a el le gustan los yuan, susceptibles de ser devaluados, todo por la amada patria, e ir en bicicleta a trabajar.



la mayoria de los btc estan en manos americanas solo tienes q comprobarlo. muchos fueron minados en los primeros años. 

por otra parte, minar es una cosa y atesorar es otra. o acaso es oro de las minas se lo quedan los mineros.

no tienes ni puta idea.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 09:11 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> Si bien lo hizo realmente, no te creas que el tal Satoshi se comió mucho la cabeza. Cualquiera que haya trabajado seriamente con bases de datos sabe que el concepto de blockchain existía ya hace años. El asunto es que su utilidad era más bien nula en el estado establecido de cosas. El "inventor" de la cadena de bloques lo que hizo fue ponerle nombre a algo ya existente y creó un sistema monetario que utilizaba esa base de datos distribuida e inmodificable. Digamos que fue el primero en implementar la blockchain en algo. Por vez primera se le dio utilidad real.
> 
> El acierto es que, por el motivo que sea, el asunto funcionó.



hay algo q no entiendo, tu das a entender q la cadena de bloques ya estaba inventada y q Sathosi N. lo unico que hizo fue darle utilidad y ponerle un nombre.

pero es q la cadena de bloques tiene multiples aplicaciones, no solo dinero digital, aplicaciones en el campo del los seguros, notaria, plataforma de pago, logistica, almacenaje etc etc. todas estas aplicaciones se han empezado a desarrollar a partir del surgimiento del bitcoin.

¿si es un concepto tan util y ya estaba inventado, como es q a nadie se le ocurrio darle ninguna utilidad a la cadena de bloques durante tantos años?


----------



## bubbler (9 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> la mayoria de los btc estan en manos americanas solo tienes q comprobarlo. muchos fueron minados en los primeros años.
> 
> por otra parte, minar es una cosa y atesorar es otra. o acaso es oro de las minas se lo quedan los mineros.
> 
> ...



*en el estado establecido de cosas*


----------



## tastas (9 Ene 2018)

Anonymous VPN, Proxy & Anonymous Proxy Services | TorGuard
Comienzan a aceptar pagos de Bitcoin LN en la cadena principal. Incluso se hacen cargo de posibles fallos (testnet is so boring) 

Twitter

Taptap


----------



## Speculo (9 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> hay algo q no entiendo, tu das a entender q la cadena de bloques ya estaba inventada y q Sathosi N. lo unico que hizo fue darle utilidad y ponerle un nombre.
> 
> pero es q la cadena de bloques tiene multiples aplicaciones, no solo dinero digital, aplicaciones en el campo del los seguros, notaria, plataforma de pago, logistica, almacenaje etc etc. todas estas aplicaciones se han empezado a desarrollar a partir del surgimiento del bitcoin.
> 
> ¿si es un concepto tan util y ya estaba inventado, como es q a nadie se le ocurrio darle ninguna utilidad a la cadena de bloques durante tantos años?



Pues porque, y es mi opinión aunque estoy firmemente convencido de que las cosas fueron e incluso son así, a nadie en su sano juicio se le pasó, ni se le pasa, por la cabeza implementar un sistema distribuido cuya validación pasara por una capa, vamos a llamarla, p2p, donde millones de nodos anónimos que no dependían del origen que implementaba la red fueran los encargados de llevar sobre sus hombros el peso de la misma. Piénsalo: te montas un sistema novedoso y en lugar de validarlo tú con tus medios e infraestructura o dejar dicha validación en manos de terceros con solvencia, lo dejas en el terreno de lo volátil, confías en una red anónima de sujetos cuyo afán de participación en el sistema es la codicia o lo que sea que mueva a la gente de la blockchain o de ese proyecto concreto que tú has creado. Tal y como está todo montado, puede que no tenga mucho sentido aplicar la blockchain a algo y por eso no se ha hecho hasta bitcoin.

Lo que realmente hizo el creador de la blockchain, como creo que quiere decir el forero Mojón, fue confiar en que un ecosistema en el que nadie había creído jamás pudiera funcionar y tener éxito. El p2p, los sistemas distribuidos, la contabilidad de partida doble e incluso la solución al problema de los generales bizantinos, todo existía ya antes de la blockchain.

Todas esas aplicaciones de la blockchain que tú comentas, seguros, notaría, contratos, etc. no se han empezado a desarrollar a partir de bitcoin. Todo existía ya. Lo que hay que pensar, y es lo que yo pretendía decir en mi anterior post, en si realmente se consideraba necesario aplicar la tecnología de blockchain a alguno de esos campos o estaba todo bien como estaba. Lo que pretendo decir es si consideras que es muy revolucionario un _smart-contract_ o al final, por mucha tecnología existente, el cumplimiento de un acuerdo depende más de lo que hagan las partes y no de la tecnología con la que se firma dicho acuerdo. Y lo mismo para el resto.

Sencillamente no se le había buscado una utilidad real a juntar todos esos conceptos y unirlos para crear un sistema de validación de transacciones. Hoy día, con cientos de conceptos funcionando bajo la tecnología de blockchain, lo único que puede hacer que todas esas aplicaciones tengan utilidad y funcionen realmente, es que el medio de pago que se utilice sea igualmente una consecuencia directa de ese sistema. O triunfa bitcoin o algo similar o la blockchain no tendrá sentido alguno.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ene 2018)

TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Era un Ledger Nano S, y el timo está descrito aquí con más detalles e imágenes:
> 
> Man's Life Savings Stolen from Hardware Wallet Supplied by a Reseller - Bitcoin News
> 
> ...



Y todo por ahorrarse 4 chavos...lo mejor comprarla nueva en la web oficial Ledger...:


----------



## cagabandurrias (9 Ene 2018)

Una moneda digital de broma alcanza los 2.000 millones de dólares


----------



## Venganza. (9 Ene 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues porque, y es mi opinión aunque estoy firmemente convencido de que las cosas fueron e incluso son así, a nadie en su sano juicio se le pasó, ni se le pasa, por la cabeza implementar un sistema distribuido cuya validación pasara por una capa, vamos a llamarla, p2p, donde millones de nodos anónimos que no dependían del origen que implementaba la red fueran los encargados de llevar sobre sus hombros el peso de la misma. Piénsalo: te montas un sistema novedoso y en lugar de validarlo tú con tus medios e infraestructura o dejar dicha validación en manos de terceros con solvencia, lo dejas en el terreno de lo volátil, confías en una red anónima de sujetos cuyo afán de participación en el sistema es la codicia o lo que sea que mueva a la gente de la blockchain o de ese proyecto concreto que tú has creado. Tal y como está todo montado, puede que no tenga mucho sentido aplicar la blockchain a algo y por eso no se ha hecho hasta bitcoin.
> 
> Lo que realmente hizo el creador de la blockchain, como creo que quiere decir el forero Mojón, fue confiar en que un ecosistema en el que nadie había creído jamás pudiera funcionar y tener éxito. El p2p, los sistemas distribuidos, la contabilidad de partida doble e incluso la solución al problema de los generales bizantinos, todo existía ya antes de la blockchain.
> 
> ...



¿tambien puede ser por q por aquel entonces no existia el ancho de banda necesario?


----------



## The Black Adder (9 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Y todo por ahorrarse 4 chavos...lo mejor comprarla nueva en la web oficial Ledger...:



Yo diría más bien que por prisas en tenerlo, aunque no todos los casos son iguales...

No sé cómo está ahora la cosa, pero no hace demasiado había una lista de espera de meses para comprar un Ledger nano s directamente del fabricante, así que si no querías esperar tanto tenías que tirar de reseller sí o sí. De hecho, no es raro que el precio del revendedor fuera unos pocos euros más alto que si lo comprabas directamente de Ledger en Francia. Hay revendedores que venden por ebay, por amazon...

Respecto de los riesgos que asumes al hacer eso... Ledger tiene en su página explicaciones de cómo validar el dispositivo como verdadero. Por lo que cuentan allí, es extremadamente difícil de falsificar/manipular, porque de entrada cada vez que lo conectas tiene que pasar una "cryptographic challenge" que le plantea la aplicación para verificar que es un ledger auténtico. Habría que haber tenido acceso a la clave privada del ledger para poder pasar esa prueba, y aparentemente no es fácil de hacer (la clave vive en un chip criptográfico, un "secure enclave" de esos que llaman ahora). Dos enlaces al hilo de esto:

How to verify the security integrity of my Nano S?

How to protect hardware wallets against tampering - Ledger

En fin, que el tema de comprar monederos de hardware de revendedores puede tener riesgos, como en este caso, pero si te informas y eres cuidadoso es difícil que te engañen. Este timo es astuto pero muy low-tech, y requería que para picar no te hubieras informado a priori de cómo funciona un ledger, la generación de la semilla, que deberías generar una propia para derivar de ahí todos tus monederos, etc etc.


----------



## TheRedHawk (9 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> ​
> Otro ejemplo es una persona que le ha tocado 10 millones a la primitiva. Ya pagaste impuestos cuando compraste el boleto. Pero si te toca pagarás además 20% de impuestos (2 minolles). Si te lo gastas, perfecto, pagarás por consumir, el IVA. Si quieres regalar o donar a un amigo o hermano por ejemplo 4 millones, este pagará el impuesto de donaciones un 20% (800 mil euros) luego, con lo que le quede, pagará otra vez por consumir 21% de IVA, o por comprar vivienda un 8% de Impuesto de Transmisiones mas Escrituras y Registro.



No sé ni para que nos lo cuentas djun. No por nada malo, aprecio tu comentario. Pero es que estas cosas me encienden no te imaginas cuanto. *Es un JODIDO ESCÁNDALO.* 

Para que luego "cierto" sector de la población critique abiertamente a los empresarios honestos (que no crecen al calor del Estado) como los causantes del problema en el que vivimos (mucho paro). 

Has hablado solamente de un grupo de impuestos, pero si ampliamos a lo que paga una empresa en España... Es una puta locura. En serio os digo que me sorprende la cantidad de riqueza que el sector privado es capaz de mantener aquí AÚN teniendo en cuenta todas estas violaciones al patrimonio.

Son este tipo de datos fríos los que me hacen reforzar mi pasión por Bitcoin y todo lo que lleva asociado.

A los parásitos ni agua.


----------



## tastas (9 Ene 2018)

Magnífico artículo.

2018 será el año en el que la comunidad de desarrolladores y precursores del bitcoin afrontará la realidad. Desde hace dos mil años no hay nada relevante que haya escapado al derecho romano en tiempos de paz. El bitcoin nace con una ambición: prescindir de bancos centrales y banca privada desde una perspectiva radicalmente outsider de origen libertario. Sin embargo, el espectacular incremento de valor de los criptoactivos respecto a las divisas tradicionales durante 2017 ha despertado a las bestias dormidas y, como siempre, la ambición ha revelado cuál es en realidad la naturaleza humana. Así han nacido supervillanos como Roger Ver, personas que se desmarcan de la idea original del libro blanco de Satoshi Nakamoto buscando un beneficio personal. Ahora mismo, la fiebre es intensa y el bitcoin lucha por deshacerse de enfermedades como Bitcoin Cash, y es precisamente por eso por lo que el Bitcoin (y la tecnología blockchain, mucho más importante que la criptodivisa) no pueden seguir considerándose algo que quiera operar desde fuera del sistema para destruirlo, y al contrario, empiezan a apelar a él para que lo proteja. Por tanto, no estamos, en el mejor de los casos, ante una revolución social, sino ante una transformación tecnológica revolucionaria, que es diferente. Las revoluciones las llevan a cabo personas, no las herramientas que utilizan.

La aparición de esos supervillanos oportunistas es posible gracias a que nadie puede, por ejemplo, demandar a Roger Ver por utilizar la palabra bitcoin o por ser dueño del dominio bitcoin.com, a pesar de no haber aportado ningún incremento de valor en el desarrollo del protocolo. O a Coinbase por estar operando con síntomas de conflicto de interés respecto a Bitcoin Cash, algo que por ejemplo en España está prohibido por el artículo 70 quarter de la Ley del Mercado de Valores.

FMI, como era previsible, también está desplegando su estrategia ante un mercado que no para de crecer y una tecnología, la de cadena de bloques, que tiene potencial suficiente para transformar casi todos los ámbitos de la vida doméstica de las personas. Desde el tratamiento de los datos personales y la privacidad hasta el registro de derechos de autor, hay un amplio campo de batalla para esta innovadora tecnología. En este caso, lo que planteará el FMI es ligar los activos digitales a activos tangibles del mundo real mediante los Derechos Especiales de Giro (DEG). Esto significa, en primer lugar, que se desvirtua de nuevo el sentido original del Bitcoin como herramienta emancipadora y, en segundo lugar, que el statu quo actual del mundo financiero no pretende hacer una guerra frontal contra las criptodivisas, porque posiblemente ha analizado sus posibilidades de éxito concluyendo que son escasas, y está optando por llevarlas a su terreno



¿Qué pasará con el bitcoin en 2018? - Mediterraneo Diario16

Leedlo entero. De lo mejor en español que he leído en mucho tiempo.

Taptap


----------



## TheRedHawk (9 Ene 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Magnífico artículo.
> 
> Leedlo entero. De lo mejor en español que he leído en mucho tiempo.
> 
> Taptap



Lo haré ahora mismo. 

Ya solo con leer la intro que nos has puesto aquí te percatas de que el autor de gañán tiene poco.

Thanks!


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> ah claro, que el sistema va a apoyar algo que favorece la privacidad de las personas. Transacciones anonimas para contratar sicarios, pagar armas, comprara dronjas, etc, etc..
> 
> 
> por eso apoyan google, facebook, etc, etc.. porque dentro del mundo de internet, favorece la privacidad de las personas




El bitcoin no ha venido para ser apoyado por el sistema. El dia que el sistema lo apoye los vendo todos.


----------



## endemoniado (9 Ene 2018)

Soy el único que ve una estructura de cortos muy clara en el gráfico diario de bitcoin ¿?

Aún no se han activado pero alerta porque podríamos bajar mínimo a los 8000 perfectamente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> o sea que es una moneda contra el estado??
> 
> yo es que me descojono..::
> 
> ...



Gilipollas lo será tu puta madre, desgraciado. Que tú no entiendas que pueda existir el dinero privado es un problema exclusivamente tuyo, deficiente mental, no nuestro.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> en el monento en que la grafica la manipulan como quieren, no creo que la bajen hasta 8000, porque podria crear panico vendedor.
> Esta claro que hay un tope en los 15000, un cifra donde ya estamos hablando de palabras mayores. Ya no es el tipico que ha invertido 3000 eurillos a ver se si hace millonario ( como todos los bitcoñeros del foro)y lo deja a fondo perdido, porque si los pierde,al fin y al cabo no se va arruinar por ello.
> Con el bitcoin a 15000, el perfil de comprador es otro, el del tio que puede perder un cantidad importante de sus ahorros...Y ya hay una sensacion general de que es "tarde" para entrar en la rueda. Por eso preveo un estancamiento en ese limite, que intentaran mantener como puedan durante el mayor tiempo posible sin que se derrumbe
> La bolsa es 90% psicologia de masas y engaños. Y eso la bolsa "oficial", que el bitcoin ni siquiera es eso, es un mercado fuera de cualquier marco legal oficial, donde varios tipos en comandilla con tropecientos bitcoños cada uno y actuando conjuntamente, pintan la grafica como les sale de los cojones ( Basta con que acaparen un 15% de bitcoños para que puedan hacerlo)




Vienes a dar lecciones y ni siquiera te has enterado de que el bitcoin es divisible. ¿ Qué tonterias dices de "perfil de comprador" que no puede invertir 15.000€ ? Tu puedes invertir lo que te de la gana, puedes comprar 1000€ independientemente de que 1 bitcoin valga 100, 15.000 o 100.000€


----------



## sirpask (9 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El bitcoin no ha venido para ser apoyado por el sistema. El dia que el sistema lo apoye los vendo todos.



Joder, y el 99% de la gente es incapaz de ver esto.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 15:59 ----------




estereotipable dijo:


> la unica supervivencia de la criptomoneda es que el sistema la asimile de alguna forma.



Pues mejor que desaparezca


----------



## estereotipable (9 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Joder, y el 99% de la gente es incapaz de ver esto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 15:59 ----------
> 
> Pues mejor que desaparezca



porque el 99% de la gente no son frikis 
El bitcoin es la estampita-cebo para tios que se creen mas inteligentes que la media.
Hay mercado para todo tipo de clientes..

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 16:03 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Joder, y el 99% de la gente es incapaz de ver esto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 15:59 ----------
> 
> Pues mejor que desaparezca



si el sistema le ve alguna utilidad, no desparecera, lo adaptara a sus intereses. Ya es tarde.
Mira, desde el momento en que se ha convertido en un modo de especular ( si, de especular, porque de los conocidos que han invertido en bitcoin, todos reconocen que es para ver si se sacan unos buenos euros) ya esta dentro del sistema, que TODO lo asimila. Ya no estamos hablando de bitcoins, sino de cuantos euros son un bitcoin. Ese es el mejor certificado de su defuncion.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> El bitcoin es la estampita-cebo para tios que se creen mas inteligentes que la media.




Así que tú te crees menos inteligente que la media. Pues mira, por primera vez estamos de acuerdo en algo.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Así que tú te crees menos inteligente que la media. Pues mira, por primera vez estamos de acuerdo en algo.



No creerse mas inteligente que la media, no significa ser menos inteligente que la media.


----------



## Claudius (9 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> la mayoria de los btc estan en manos americanas solo tienes q comprobarlo. muchos fueron minados en los primeros años.
> 
> por otra parte, minar es una cosa y atesorar es otra. o acaso es oro de las minas se lo quedan los mineros.
> 
> no tienes ni puta idea.





Lo que tu digas Rey.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

Microsoft No Longer Accepts Bitcoin, Customer Support Confirms


Mala suerte chicos.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ene 2018)

El BTC es un sistema de plena certidumbre en un ambiente de plena incertidumbre.

Ha sido asi, y así seguirá siendo.


----------



## Digamelon (9 Ene 2018)

Si el Bitcoin original (BTC) pinchase y cayese a zero, el resto de cryptomonedas pueden olvidarse de proclamarse "reserva de valor", porqué quedaría demostrado que no lo son. Bitcoin Cash y demás siempre pueden ser substituidas por otra cryptomoneda, y eso convierte en una broma de mal gusto el decir que una cryptodivisa pueda llegar a ser reserva de valor. El oro y la plata son reservas de valor. Incluso el ladrillo. 

Esa es mi opinión del día. Quien sostenga que las cryptos pueden llegar a ser reservas de valor tiene que holdear bitcoin (BTC) a muerte.


----------



## asilei (9 Ene 2018)

Cuando el sol se convierta en una gigantesca roja absorbiendo todos los planetas del sistema solar y despues colapse en una enana marron con todo el oro, plata y ladrillos dentro, el BTC seguira siendo reserva de valor.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Poder pueden serlo, otra cosa es que sea bitcoin...




Si, tranquilo, ya nos has dicho que no será bitcoin, que sera la que llevas tu. No hace falta que nos lo repitas cada dia.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Ene 2018)

El abogado Bivas Chatterjee dijo:


> “El uso del Bitcoin fue maximizado después de la desmonetización, cuando fue promovida la economía sin efectivo. En India, los organismos de orden público están confundidos… el gobierno debería prohibir el Bitcoin declarándolo ilegal, igual que China, o debe haber un cuerpo regulador que controle su flujo.”



http://es.cointelegraph.com/news/advocate-files-for-immediate-regulation-of-bitcoin-in-india


Y Jamie Dimon dando por culo otra vez...

cuando se le preguntó cómo ve la "economía sombra" de la criptomoneda descentralizada jugando a largo plazo, Dimon afirmó pesimistamente:



Jamie Dimon dijo:


> "Simplemente no va a suceder, estás perdiendo el tiempo". Esta es mi opinión personal. No habrá una moneda real no controlada en el mundo. No hay gobierno que lo tolere por mucho tiempo."



El argumento de Dimon es que la tecnología Blockchain se usará y desarrollará, pero que la naturaleza descentralizada de las criptomonedas no durará, y agregó:



Jamie Dimon dijo:


> "Se usará la tecnología [Blockchain]. Se puede usar para transportar monedas, pero *será en dólares estadounidenses*. Moneda virtual donde se la llama Bitcoin en lugar de un dólar [*se detendrá*]."



http://es.cointelegraph.com/news/jpmorgan-chase-ceo-all-crypto-will-be-government-controlled


----------



## asilei (9 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Abogado presenta un pleito para la regulaciÃ³n inmediat... | News | Cointelegraph
> 
> 
> Y Jamie Dimon dando por culo otra vez...
> ...



Dimon también ha reonocido que la cagó cuando dijo que Bitcoin es una burbuja y un fraude.
Jamie Dimon says he regrets calling bitcoin a fraud and believes in the technology behind it

Ahora tardará unos cuantos años y gastará una fortuna en descubrir que blockchain sin el incentivo de Bitcoin no sirve para nada.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

El sistema tiene que que mover ficha,eso seguro.


----------



## Costa2439 (9 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin ya no es dinero, puede que en un principio se ideara como una coin mundial, lo que compramos ahora por 15000 dólares es el derecho a modificar la blockchain y el derecho a seguir modificandola, un derecho que parece ser que por la saturacion de la mempool y por el precio de las comisiones cada dia está mas demandado porque es la unica blockchain completamente segura, permanente y descentralizada


----------



## Speculo (9 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> ¿tambien puede ser por q por aquel entonces no existia el ancho de banda necesario?



¿Tan crucial crees que es el ancho de banda para desarrollar este tipo de tecnología? Yo no lo creo.


----------



## Antonius Block (9 Ene 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Tan crucial crees que es el ancho de banda para desarrollar este tipo de tecnología? Yo no lo creo.



Parece mentira pero lo es. Sin un ancho de bando medianamente decente no funcionaría el sistema. En 10 minutos todos los nodos deben de actualizarse con el bloque entrante de 1mb.


----------



## waukegan (9 Ene 2018)

Pensando en esto del Bitcoin, se me ha ocurrido que podría estar bien ejecutar un nodo, pero enseguida he descartado la idea.

De hacerlo, lo suyo sería hacerlo en una conexión dedicada, ya que me da la sensación de que inmediatamente se convertiría en un target, y querría aislarlo totalmente de mi red. Eso supondría un ordenador funcionando 24h con un disco duro de por lo menos 500gb, más dedicarle un mínimo de atención para endurecer la seguridad un poco, etc,...vamos un gasto.

Y esto me ha hecho preguntarme ¿que incentivo existe para tener un nodo de Bitcoin? De entrada todo parecen gastos. ¿Por que la gente los está manteniendo?


----------



## sirpask (9 Ene 2018)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Parece mentira pero lo es. Sin un ancho de bando medianamente decente no funcionaría el sistema. En 10 minutos todos los nodos deben de actualizarse con el bloque entrante de 1mb.



Por eso pusieron 10 minutos. Por un lado es un handicap, pero por el otro es lo que le da vida. Y recordar que no solo hay nodos en la tierra, tambien hay en el espacio.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 23:54 ----------




waukegan dijo:


> Pensando en esto del Bitcoin, se me ha ocurrido que podría estar bien ejecutar un nodo, pero enseguida he descartado la idea.
> 
> De hacerlo, lo suyo sería hacerlo en una conexión dedicada, ya que me da la sensación de que inmediatamente se convertiría en un target, y querría aislarlo totalmente de mi red. Eso supondría un ordenador funcionando 24h con un disco duro de por lo menos 500gb, más dedicarle un mínimo de atención para endurecer la seguridad un poco, etc,...vamos un gasto.
> 
> Y esto me ha hecho preguntarme ¿que incentivo existe para tener un nodo de Bitcoin? De entrada todo parecen gastos. ¿Por que la gente los está manteniendo?



Por que está luchando contra el sistema.
Y ojo, que sigo pensando que los que mas usan Bitcoin son Bancos, empresaurios y politicos. A ellos tambien les da la posibilidad de mover lo robado mas fácilmente a sus hijos que estan estudiando en USA. ¿15 o 30 dolares de comisión? Por enviar a mi hijo 0.2btc al mes desde la Bahamas? eso es calderilla.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ene 2018)

waukegan dijo:


> Y esto me ha hecho preguntarme ¿que incentivo existe para tener un nodo de Bitcoin? De entrada todo parecen gastos. ¿Por que la gente los está manteniendo?




Que no dependes de nadie a la hora de hacer un envio o una recepcion. Ni siquiera para consultar un saldo. Puedes hacerlo con tu propio nodo leyendo tu copia de la blockchain y asegurarte de que nadie te engaña.

Y ademas es una forma de apoyar a la red si crees en el. Si eso me permite poner en jaque a los bancos pago esos gastos gustosamente. Gastos que son minimos y que la propia red me devuelve con creces.


----------



## waukegan (10 Ene 2018)

[/COLOR]


ninfireblade dijo:


> Que no dependes de nadie a la hora de hacer un envio o una recepcion. Ni siquiera para consultar un saldo. Puedes hacerlo con tu propio nodo leyendo tu copia de la blockchain y asegurarte de que nadie te engaña.
> 
> Y ademas es una forma de apoyar a la red si crees en el. Si eso me permite poner en jaque a los bancos pago esos gastos gustosamente. Gastos que son minimos y que la propia red me devuelve con creces.



Pero eso lo puedes hacer con un firewall por delante, actualizando cuando necesites, sin correr un "full node" y por tanto los gastos y riegos que ello supone. Si no es así, agradecería que alguien me lo aclarara.

A raiz de la pregunta he googleado y veo que han corrido rios de tinta sobre ello.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me autocito para evaluación.
> La recomendación a Monster para que vendiera sus BTC a razón de 1000:20.000ETH cuando el mercado pagaba ya 1000:25000 y llegó a pagar más de 1000:30.000ETH va por los siguientes niveles.
> 
> Un mal vendedor que hiciera la operación fuera de mercado ( el mercado apagab mejor) de 1000:20.000ETH, ahora mismo podría recomprar 1800BTC (más aún).
> ...




Que facil es hacer predicciones sobre el papel sin poner un duro, ¿ verdad ?

En cambio poniendo dinero encima de la mesa ya cuesta un poco mas.

¿ Lo has aprovechado tú ? ¿ O simplemente ha quedado para el recuerdo en un post de burbuja lo que podrias haber ganado si hubieras tenido el valor de hacer lo que decias ?


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Era un consejo a Monster.
> 
> Yo no tenía BTCs, tenía ETHs.
> 
> ...




Consejos vendo y para mi no tengo


----------



## Josar (10 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Alguien te ha vendido algo?
> 
> El Monster es tremendamente inteligente y brutalmente listo (yo no), y pensaba que cualquiera de por aquí fuera no menos del 20% del Monster. Ya veo que no estaba en lo cierto.
> 
> Si necesitas emoticones para entenderlo, dilo...



Yo te voy a dar otro consejo

Vende todos tus ether y pilla BTC

La base de usuarios de ether son todos especuladores y en ultimo caso, gente por parecerles una tecnologia mas moderna.

Van a salir un par de cryptos que venden mejor esas opciones y ether se va a quedar sin especuladores y anticuada


----------



## bmbnct (10 Ene 2018)

Recomiendo su lectura, para todos los publicos:

Sobre las altas comisiones para transmitir Bitcoin | Patron Bitcoin


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Ene 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> Smart Contracts Proposal MAST Inches Closer to Bitcoin's Code - CoinDesk
> 
> Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



Parece que la explosión cámbrica del bitcoin que comenta el Keiser está empezando... tiene que ser ser alucinante... el agujero negro empieza a crecer...

¿Sabéis de algún proyecto de seguros de vida basado en contratos inteligentes sobre bitcoin o es demasiado pronto aún?


----------



## Costa2439 (10 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tú explícales eso a los que están comprando estos días y que tienen intención de vendelor por fiat a un x10 en un años :XX: ... A ver qué responden cuando les digas que estás pagando para modificar una blockchain segura. :rolleye:



Una cosa es su uso y otra que se use para especular


----------



## Speculo (10 Ene 2018)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Parece mentira pero lo es. Sin un ancho de bando medianamente decente no funcionaría el sistema. En 10 minutos todos los nodos deben de actualizarse con el bloque entrante de 1mb.




De siempre la tecnología se ha adaptado a las circunstancias y no al revés. Luego el sistema funcionaría de manera diferente. 
Sin embargo, en este caso concreto al que yo respondía, no creo que el desarrollo temporal de la blockchain dependiera del ancho de banda. No se desarrolló anteriormente por otros motivos.

No quiero tampoco decir con esto que, con el tiempo, ese ancho de banda no se haya convertido en un problema a solucionar. Y eso es lo que hará aceptable o no a cualquier tecnología: su capacidad de adaptación a las circunstancias. En este caso, la escasez de ancho de banda.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Recomiendo su lectura, para todos los publicos:
> 
> Sobre las altas comisiones para transmitir Bitcoin | Patron Bitcoin



Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con todo lo que dice este artículo. Este es de los pocos españoles que leo que sí que sabe de lo que habla en lo que respecta a Bitcoin.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Ene 2018)

Joaquin van den Brule dijo:


> Spam



¿Si la forma de pago es en BTC, la factura viene en BTC o en €?

¿y al revés, puedo comprar BTC directamente con oro o plata en CIODE?


EDITO: Pensé que sería alguien de ciode foreando honestamente como el andorrano.


----------



## tastas (10 Ene 2018)

Utilizan un procesador de pagos, la factura para el orero es un pago con euros, a menos que decidan que el procesador de pagos les dé 100% btc, para lo cual podrían precisar del procesador de pagos. Pero a lo que voy, estas preguntas te las responderá mejor el procesador de pagos.

----

Dando los datos de la bolsa en el canal 24, no han podido dejar pasar el pump & dump de KODK. Que se han subido al carro de las criptomonedas, han dicho. ::


----------



## bmbnct (10 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Alguien te ha vendido algo?
> 
> El Monster es tremendamente inteligente y brutalmente listo (yo no), y pensaba que cualquiera de por aquí fuera no menos del 20% del Monster. Ya veo que no estaba en lo cierto.
> 
> Si necesitas emoticones para entenderlo, dilo...



Lo he puesto en el hilo de alts, pero viendo estos comentarios me parece que puede ser también de interés:

En este hilo de reddit comentan de manera bastante irrefutable que toda transacción de ETH puede deshacerse por los desarrolladores y que la inmutabilidad no está garantizada.

FAQ: What exactly is the fraud in Ethereum? : ethereumfraud


----------



## Venganza. (10 Ene 2018)

los resentidos anti bitcoin, q sepades q os voy a pumpear salvajemente dentro de un año, pero claro, entonces ya no estareis por aqui...


----------



## tixel (10 Ene 2018)

Bueno, la rueda sigue girando inexorablemente como ya predijimos algunos.
Blockexplorer.com llama a bitcoin cash bitcoin y al anterior legacy y ya no lo soporta.
Iros acostumbrando, no va a ser la única.






---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 11:41 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Que facil es hacer predicciones sobre el papel sin poner un duro, ¿ verdad ?
> 
> En cambio poniendo dinero encima de la mesa ya cuesta un poco mas.
> 
> ¿ Lo has aprovechado tú ? ¿ O simplemente ha quedado para el recuerdo en un post de burbuja lo que podrias haber ganado si hubieras tenido el valor de hacer lo que decias ?



A mi no me costo nada, tengo casi la mitad en eth. Me dá la impresión de que en este hilo ña mayoría sois unos mataos que no os enteraís de nada y tuvisteís la fortuna de caer en btc. No vais a aprovechar la ocasión, por mucho que ahora tengaís una pasta en el ordenador acabareís sin blanca.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 11:48 ----------




Costa2439 dijo:


> Bitcoin ya no es dinero, puede que en un principio se ideara como una coin mundial, lo que compramos ahora por 15000 dólares es el derecho a modificar la blockchain y el derecho a seguir modificandola, un derecho que parece ser que por la saturacion de la mempool y por el precio de las comisiones cada dia está mas demandado porque *es la unica blockchain completamente segura, permanente y descentralizada*



Supongo que no te creeras lo que pones y es una ironía,sino no lo cojo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el hilo de alts, pero viendo estos comentarios me parece que puede ser también de interés:
> 
> En este hilo de reddit comentan de manera bastante irrefutable que toda transacción de ETH puede deshacerse por los desarrolladores y que la inmutabilidad no está garantizada.
> 
> FAQ: What exactly is the fraud in Ethereum? : ethereumfraud



Proof of Vitalik. Lo llevamos diciendo años ya.


----------



## tolomeo (10 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Bueno, la rueda sigue girando inexorablemente como ya predijimos algunos.
> Blockexplorer.com llama a bitcoin cash bitcoin y al anterior legacy y ya no lo soporta.
> Iros acostumbrando, no va a ser la única.
> 
> ...



Han debido untarles a base de bien


----------



## Venganza. (10 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> claro, por eso la gente usa dash y ltc para mover dinero entre exchanges
> 
> los bitcoins se mueven muy lentos entre exchanges y entre cualquiera porque la mempool está saturada



mentira, se mueven en cuestio nde segundos, doy fe


----------



## Tuttle (10 Ene 2018)

Bajada de pantalones de Dimon

Subscribe to read

Hilo de reddit : Jamie Dimon:


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ene 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> Gracias por llamarnos matados a todos. No se porque pierdes el tiempo en este hilo, para cuando el hilo de bitcoin cash?



yo si que creo necesario hacer un hilo aparte de bitcoin cash para no mezclarlo con bitcoin legacy y dedicar este hilo de bitcoin a plantear estrategias para ir saliendo de manera ordenada de bitcoin legacy


----------



## sirpask (10 Ene 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Han debido untarles a base de bien



No solo eso, van a engañar a muchísima gente con una shitcoin china que no vale para nada.

Pero el gigante está herido.


----------



## Venganza. (10 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> yo si que creo necesario hacer un hilo aparte de bitcoin cash para no mezclarlo con bitcoin legacy y dedicar este hilo de bitcoin a plantear estrategias para ir saliendo de manera ordenada de bitcoin legacy




¿y segun tu, q cripto la va a sustituir?


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Ene 2018)

Yo prefiero jugar a modern, el legacy tiene demasiados combos que hacen que pierda atractivo.

El standard también esta bien, pero son una putada las continuas rotaciones.

El formato pauper es muy divertido, pero no lo utiliza mucha gente.

...................


Ahhh coño, que no hablais de Magic
::::::


----------



## Venganza. (10 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Bueno, la rueda sigue girando inexorablemente como ya predijimos algunos.
> Blockexplorer.com llama a bitcoin cash bitcoin y al anterior legacy y ya no lo soporta.
> Iros acostumbrando, no va a ser la única.
> 
> ...



q miedo, q un sitio web q esta 26,000 en e lranking mundial haya decidido llamar a la margarina mantequilla. 

el dia q lo llamen asi en coinmarketcap o en algun exchange a lo mejor empiezo a mosquearme.

sigue soñando, infeliz


----------



## sirpask (10 Ene 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> Microsoft Resumes Bitcoin Payments After Halt Over 'Instability' - CoinDesk



A ver si se empiezan a filtrar las presiones externas que tienen las empresas para no usar BTC


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> ¿y segun tu, q cripto la va a sustituir?



el mercado decidirá


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien ha hecho hipótesis de cómo Bitcoin va a capear la ley de Gresham?

Supongo que sólo se podrá normalizar después de una hiperinflación del fiat.


EDITO: Gresham's Law and Bitcoin, discuss... : BitcoinMarkets


> Hoarding bitcoin and spending fiat in a world where people see the value of fiat against bitcoin will just make the dollar appear as if its crashing against bitcoin and inflate into oblivion when measured against bitcoin. This is already happening.
> 
> If everyone started saving in bitcoin instead of dollars and dollars were used to just spend. Then the velocity of fiat accelerates to the point where the fiat currency hyper inflates. If there is no demand for fiat other than to get it and dispose of it straight away then it has no value. Money that is not being used as a store of value is no longer money.
> 
> ...


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si yo tengo una empresa me interesará cobrar en bitcoins estando en tendencia alcista, y no aceptarlos en caída... Porque respecto a tenerlos y holdear eso ya supone confiar en que bitcoin subirá... Y eso no lo sabe nadie.
> 
> Por no hablar de los tiempos en los que se realiza una transacción.




A ver matao, que llevas años con la misma cantinela.

Si tú eres una empresa y quieres aceptar pagos en bitcoins sin correr riesgos con el cambio, usas una pasarela de pago y esta te hace inmediatamente el cambio de bitcoins a euros. La empresa los bitcoins ni los ve si no quiere. De esta manera aumentas tu numero de potenciales clientes sin correr ningun riesgo.

Y con lo de los tiempos ya está bien de desinformar. ¿ Crees que a una empresa le supone algun problema por tardar unos minutos u horas en recibir el pago ? Se nota que no has tenido una empresa en tu vida y no sabes lo que es cobrar a 30 dias.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> a 30 dias.



a 30 días es el paraiso para muchos


----------



## tixel (10 Ene 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> Gracias por llamarnos matados a todos. No se porque pierdes el tiempo en este hilo, para cuando el hilo de bitcoin cash?



No llamo mataos a todos, solo a los que piensan que corecoin es bitcoin, que piensan que algún día mejorará y que es la única criptomoneda.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 15:24 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> yo si que creo necesario hacer un hilo aparte de bitcoin cash para no mezclarlo con bitcoin legacy y dedicar este hilo de bitcoin a plantear estrategias para ir saliendo de manera ordenada de bitcoin legacy



A estas alturas todo el mundo en este hilo debería estar hablando de bitcoin cash como bitcoin y olvidarse que de q esiste el engendro de core como hacen en el hilo de reddit r/btc. De todas maneras me parece que estamos a meses de que eso ocurra.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 15:30 ----------




Venganza. dijo:


> q miedo, q un sitio web q esta 26,000 en e lranking mundial haya decidido llamar a la margarina mantequilla.
> 
> el dia q lo llamen asi en coinmarketcap o en algun exchange a lo mejor empiezo a mosquearme.
> 
> sigue soñando, infeliz



Aquí los únicos que seguis soñando sois los que esperais que btc algún día valdrá para algo. Yo ya hace tiempo plegue velas en cash, eth, dash y otras alts y más contento que poco con monedas que funcionan y uqe me permiten moverlas en segundos por nada. A mayores en revalorización llevo más de un 30% mejor que si los tuviese en btcy supongo que en este año que entra mucho mucho más.
Y infelices vais a ser cuando os veais con algo que no vale nada y que os pensabais que os iba a resolver el futuro. Infelices e ingenuos.
Antes de google, fscebook, twitter había lycos, myspace, altavista, geocities. Pues que no os pase lo mismo.


----------



## djun (10 Ene 2018)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Me gustaria hablar mas de este tema en profundidad.
> 
> De donde se ha sacado la nocion de que si pasan 4 o 5 años o los que sean, desde que recibes X BTC en tu wallet, los delitos prescribirian? No empezaria a contar los 4 años cuando los metas en una cuenta bancaria? para hacienda, tu wallet de Bitcoin is irrelevante, las leyes se aplican solo a nivel de cuentas bancarias, o eso para mi es lo que tendria logica.
> 
> ...



Quizá los mas práctico sería buscar un amigo de Dinamarca, Irlanda, Holanda... (un país libre de impuestos por las plusvalias obenidas del bitcoin), se le envían los bitcoin, los vende legalmente en un exchange, y posteriormente realiza una donación a favor tuya. Pagas tu impuesto de donaciones y asunto solucionado. ¿Sería viable esto? ¿Qué opinais los expertos?
El problema sería que le pidan justificantes a tu amigo de la compra de bitcoin. Pero supongo que habrá paises donde no sea necesario presentar un justificante.


----------



## asilei (10 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> a 30 días es el paraiso para muchos



Para casi todas las empresas cobrar a 30 dias es el paraiso irrealizable.

El periodo medio de cobro de clientes en España se sitúa en 85 días para el sector privado y de 111 días para el sector publico
Periodo medio de cobro (PMC)


----------



## Costa2439 (10 Ene 2018)

Este no lo habiais puesto, el de que retiraron los pagos si que lo vi...

Microsoft Resumes Bitcoin Payments After Halt Over 'Instability' - CoinDesk


----------



## bmbnct (10 Ene 2018)

Metes una dirección Bitcoin y te muestra el saldo de shitforks que tiene:

Btcdiv.com - Bitcoin Dividends and Airdrops


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya...
> *
> Miami Bitcoin Conference Stops Accepting Bitcoin Due to Fees and Congestion - Bitcoin News*
> 
> ...



vaya ostia, y encima bcash


----------



## mack008 (10 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> Quizá los mas práctico sería buscar un amigo de Dinamarca, Irlanda, Holanda... (un país libre de impuestos por las plusvalias obenidas del bitcoin), se le envían los bitcoin, los vende legalmente en un exchange, y posteriormente realiza una donación a favor tuya. Pagas tu impuesto de donaciones y asunto solucionado. ¿Sería viable esto? ¿Qué opinais los expertos?
> El problema sería que le pidan justificantes a tu amigo de la compra de bitcoin. Pero supongo que habrá paises donde no sea necesario presentar un justificante.



googleando:
El primer supuesto en que un sujeto no residente en España, por ejemplo residente en Francia o Estados Unidos, done bienes o derechos a un residente en España. En este caso, no cabe duda de que al ser el favorecido por la donación (donatario) residente español, será sujeto pasivo del Impuesto de Donaciones aquí en España, y en concreto, corresponderá la gestión y recaudación de dicho impuesto a la Comunidad de residencia del donatario.

Este es un supuesto de tributación por obligación personal. Y en este caso, es indiferente el hecho de que los bienes y derechos adquiridos se sitúen en España o en otro país.


Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 20:31 ----------




mack008 dijo:


> googleando:
> El primer supuesto en que un sujeto no residente en España, por ejemplo residente en Francia o Estados Unidos, done bienes o derechos a un residente en España. En este caso, no cabe duda de que al ser el favorecido por la donación (donatario) residente español, será sujeto pasivo del Impuesto de Donaciones aquí en España, y en concreto, corresponderá la gestión y recaudación de dicho impuesto a la Comunidad de residencia del donatario.
> 
> Este es un supuesto de tributación por obligación personal. Y en este caso, es indiferente el hecho de que los bienes y derechos adquiridos se sitúen en España o en otro país.
> ...



Por tanto, para el segundo caso en que en la donación interviene un donante residente en España y un donatario no residente, la regla general será que esa operación no estaría sujeta a tributación en España, siempre que el objeto de la donación en el momento de realizarse ésta no esté situado en España.

Como lo entiendo yo, la clave para no pagar aqui es tener la residència fiscal en otro pais. 
Alguien que tenga residencial fiscal fuera que explique su experiencia.


----------



## orbeo (10 Ene 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> googleando:
> El primer supuesto en que un sujeto no residente en España, por ejemplo residente en Francia o Estados Unidos, done bienes o derechos a un residente en España. En este caso, no cabe duda de que al ser el favorecido por la donación (donatario) residente español, será sujeto pasivo del Impuesto de Donaciones aquí en España, y en concreto, corresponderá la gestión y recaudación de dicho impuesto a la Comunidad de residencia del donatario.
> 
> Este es un supuesto de tributación por obligación personal. Y en este caso, es indiferente el hecho de que los bienes y derechos adquiridos se sitúen en España o en otro país.
> ...



Yo he sido residente fiscal fuera de España, ya lo expliqué en varios hilos.

Y si, es la forma de traer el dinero a España sin pagar impuestos.


----------



## djun (10 Ene 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> googleando:
> El primer supuesto en que un sujeto no residente en España, por ejemplo residente en Francia o Estados Unidos, done bienes o derechos a un residente en España. En este caso, no cabe duda de que al ser el favorecido por la donación (donatario) residente español, será sujeto pasivo del Impuesto de Donaciones aquí en España, y en concreto, corresponderá la gestión y recaudación de dicho impuesto a la Comunidad de residencia del donatario.
> 
> Este es un supuesto de tributación por obligación personal. Y en este caso, es indiferente el hecho de que los bienes y derechos adquiridos se sitúen en España o en otro país.
> ...




Si eres 'no residente en España', no tienes que pagar impuestos a la Hacienda española. 

El ejemplo que puse era para un español que reciba una donación. En este caso pagará impuesto de donaciones (al tipo impositivo que le corresponda según la CCAA donde resida). Igualmente pagará donaciones si la recibe de un ciudadano extranjero.

El asunto está pensando en alguien de España que dispone de bitcoin pero que no puede justificar su adquisición, y por lo tanto Hacienda le puede acusar de blanqueo, de narcotráfico y/o le pueden hacer pagar multas o cantidades abusivas en el caso de querer vender sus bitcoins y legalizar su situación. 

Para ello pensé que una solución puede ser buscar un amigo extranjero que esté libre de pagar impuestros (en su país: sea Dinamarca, Holanda, Malta...) por la venta de bitcoin, y que no necesite justificar la adquisición o tenencia de sus bitcoins.

En ese caso se trata de pactar ese 'favor' para que él te haga una donación en euros a cambio de unos bitcoins que tú le envias (él los vende en su país sin pagar impuesto). 

Sería una forma de buscar una salida de este absurdo fiscal o infierno fiscal, al que te puede someter la Hacienda española.




orbeo dijo:


> Yo he sido residente fiscal fuera de España, ya lo expliqué en varios hilos.
> 
> Y si, es la forma de traer el dinero a España sin pagar impuestos.



El ejemplo que pongo es para alguien que quiera vender sus bitcoins, los cuales no puede justificar su adquisición, pero que tampoco quiera estar muchos meses en el extranjero tramitando un proceso largo para obtener finalmente el estatus de 'no residente' en España.


----------



## DEREC (10 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Metes una dirección Bitcoin y te muestra el saldo de shitforks que tiene:
> 
> Btcdiv.com - Bitcoin Dividends and Airdrops




¿Alguien ha reclamado el airdrop de Byteball? Son como unos 700 $ por bitcoin.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ene 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha reclamado el airdrop de Byteball? Son como unos 700 $ por bitcoin.




Llegas mas de 1 año tarde.


----------



## DEREC (10 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Llegas mas de 1 año tarde.



:XX::XX: que putada .

De todas formas parece que hay otro en marzo de este año.


----------



## mack008 (10 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> Si eres 'no residente en España', no tienes que pagar impuestos a la Hacienda española.
> 
> El ejemplo que puse era para un español que reciba una donación. En este caso pagará impuesto de donaciones (al tipo impositivo que le corresponda según la CCAA donde resida). Igualmente pagará donaciones si la recibe de un ciudadano extranjero.
> 
> ...



pero al recibir tu en españa los euros, se considera donación y deberías pagar impuestos. Es el supuesto primero que comentaba

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (10 Ene 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> pero al recibir tu en españa los euros, se considera donación y deberías pagar impuestos. Es el supuesto primero que comentaba
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



Sí. Esos impuestos se pagan. No es problema. El problema sería no poder cambiar los bitcoin a euros porque no dispones de justificante (en caso de haberlos obtenido mediante minería, o porque el justificante de compra de tus bitcoin se perdió, o porque el exchange quebró y no puede aportarte esa información...) en esos casos estás fuera de la ley. Hacienda te puede acusar de intentar blanquear dinero o de narcotráfico... por no poder demostrar la procedencia de esos bitcoin. 

La solución? Pues habría que buscar una solución creativa como la que comenté. Por ejemplo un amigo del extranjero que te hace una donación, aunque en realidad se trata de un acuerdo para poder cambiar esos bitcoins por euros, cosa que aquí en España finalmente no puedes hacer. 

Otra solución, quizá, sería comprar un boleto de loteria premiado en Hungría a alguien, a cambio de un plus en bitcoin. En Hungría están exentos de impuestos los premios de lotería. Aún así tendrías que declararlo en España y te haráin pagar impuestos. En Hungría el receptor de tus bitcoins creo que no paga impuestos al venderlos. Lo que no sé es si necesitará justificar la compra o tenencia de esos bitcoins. 

Impuestos se pagan. Pero se trata de poder convertir tus bitcoin a euros, de una u otra forma, sin que te acusen de ningún delito, ni de tráfico de armas.


----------



## Geldschrank (10 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> Sí. Esos impuestos se pagan. No es problema. El problema sería no poder cambiar los bitcoin a euros porque no dispones de justificante (en caso de haberlos obtenido mediante minería, o porque el justificante de compra de tus bitcoin se perdió, o porque el exchange quebró y no puede aportarte esa información...) en esos casos estás fuera de la ley. Hacienda te puede acusar de intentar blanquear dinero o de narcotráfico... por no poder demostrar la procedencia de esos bitcoin.
> 
> La solución? Pues habría que buscar una solución creativa como la que comenté. Por ejemplo un amigo del extranjero que te hace una donación, aunque en realidad se trata de un acuerdo para poder cambiar esos bitcoins por euros, cosa que aquí en España finalmente no puedes hacer.
> 
> ...



Si eso fuese así sería muy sencillo blanquear dinero, no creo que cuele.


----------



## djun (10 Ene 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Si eso fuese así sería muy sencillo blanquear dinero, no creo que cuele.



Si no se puede será porque el amigo en el extranjero que vende los Bitcoins necesitará el justifciante de su compra. De no ser por eso, creo que sí sería totalmente factible.


----------



## BlueArrow (10 Ene 2018)

Chicos, sé que es una putada, pero os aconsejo que no intetéis cambiar grandes cantidades en España. En ese país no hay seguridad jurídica ni fiscal y el estado es una apisonadora voraz.

Por otra parte, lo que estáis hablando aquí seguramente estará ya siendo "monitorizado" y puede que alguno os llevéis una sorpresa.

Os sugiero que os vayáis del país una temporada y os hagáis residentes fiscales en un país sin impuestos sobre los rendimientos del capital si de verdad queréis cambiar grandes cantidades a fiat.

Tal vez no sea la opción más cómoda, pero sí la más segura y, el que de verdad tenga mucha pasta, si lo piensa fríamente, verá que vale la pena pegarse unas vacaciones en el extranjero y con ello proteger su dinero, en vez de por ataduras y comodidad arriesgarse a que le metan un puro en España.

Y sé de lo que hablo porque a mí ya me jodieron bien allí.


----------



## H. Roark (11 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si un día Ud. tiene que ser juzgado penalmente ( además teniendo dinero)... soñará con ser juzgado en España.
> 
> Uno de los paraísos garantistas del mundo



El sistema en España es garantista CON LOS CRIMINALES (ladrones, asesinos, etc). En temas fiscales es todo lo contrario, tienes presunción de culpabilidad y eres tú legalmente el que tiene que demostrar que la acusación es falsa.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Ene 2018)

Que equivocados estan algunos. Yo no tendria problemas en pagar un 25% de impuestos. Incluso estaria dispuesto a pagar otro 25% extra de propina para ayudar en estos momentos que tan mal lo estamos pasando. Un saludo al Sr. Montoro si nos está leyendo.


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin Core Git Stats 2017:

- Total pull requests created: 1'843 (~5 per day)

- Merged pull requests: 1'195 (~3.27 per day)

- GitHub comments/reviews: 21'153 (~57.95 per day)

- Commits: 3'277 (~8.98 per day)

- Git contributors (merged code): 161

- GitHub contributors: 713


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Y tanto trabajo para esto: *Cost per Transaction - Blockchain*



¿Pero que patraña es esa si ayer hice un pago con Bitcoins en menos de 5 minutos y me costó 7$?


----------



## ketdroid (11 Ene 2018)

Que envidia chicos  Ojala yo hubiera tenido cojones de invertir algo en su dia (Lo segui desde el principio).
Aqui un programador sin un duro tratando de arrancar su proyecto y vida.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Ene 2018)

Soporte de segwit completo implementado en el cliente Bitcoin Core.

https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/pull/11403


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Sería en Bitcoin Cash, y pusiste 6.99$ de más
> 
> Actualmente las fees BTC para entrar en el primer bloque están en unos 18$.
> 
> *Pásanos la TXID para que todos podamos ver el milagro...*


----------



## Capitán Rarito (11 Ene 2018)

Este tipo está vendiendo un curso de introducción a las criptomonedas por 500$. Te dice que ahora es *el momento* de meterse. Yo acabo de empezar a interesarme por esto, ¿qué opináis?


----------



## Nico (11 Ene 2018)

Capitán Rarito dijo:


> Este tipo está vendiendo un curso de introducción a las criptomonedas por 500$. Te dice que ahora es *el momento* de meterse. Yo acabo de empezar a interesarme por esto, ¿qué opináis?



Momento perfecto !, te hipotecas y le das con todo !. Si no lo haces ahora no lo harás nunca. Además, no es posible que bajen. Más bien todo lo contrario. 

:rolleye:


----------



## tastas (11 Ene 2018)

Capitán Rarito dijo:


> Este tipo está vendiendo un curso de introducción a las criptomonedas por 500$. Te dice que ahora es *el momento* de meterse. Yo acabo de empezar a interesarme por esto, ¿qué opináis?



Lee a fondo los tomos de este hilo y ahorra 500 euros por algo de más calidad.

Taptap


----------



## Pirro (11 Ene 2018)

Yo no he retirado grandes cantidades en fiat, pero de hacerlo, lo haría en España, pagaría mi 21% y ya después sacaría la pasta del país, legalmente y con luz y taquígrafos.

Tener pasta en el extranjero sin declarar siendo residente fiscal español puede ser una fuente de problemas futuros. No creo que el "no pago" de la mordida de nuestra Hacienda compense o bien un exilio y un desarraigo de los seres queridos o bien todos los inconvenientes logísticos y legales para usar ese dinero oculto. Al final gran parte de lo ahorrado en impuesto se irá en minutas de asesores fiscales, abogados y demás fauna.

De todas formas no juzgo a nadie, faltaría más. Pero yo prefiero estar a buenas con las autoridades.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Habrá especuladores, como en todas, pero precisamente ETH es la crypto que tine ahora mismo un caso de uso más claro y valioso: las ICO.
> 
> Todas las ICO "se montan" con tokens ERC20 y Smart Contracts que dependen de la red ethereum. Y mueven cientos de millones de dólares.
> 
> ...



Es que los consejitos que dan en este hilo son para acabar debajo de un puente.
Ya hay que ser muy burro para cambiar los eth por btc. eth está a eones en cualquier métrica que btc, además de tener unos desarrolladores y un roadmap acojonante, lo contrario exactamente que btc.


----------



## Costa2439 (11 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Yo no he retirado grandes cantidades en fiat, pero de hacerlo, lo haría en España, pagaría mi 21% y ya después sacaría la pasta del país, legalmente y con luz y taquígrafos.
> 
> Tener pasta en el extranjero sin declarar siendo residente fiscal español puede ser una fuente de problemas futuros. No creo que el "no pago" de la mordida de nuestra Hacienda compense o bien un exilio y un desarraigo de los seres queridos o bien todos los inconvenientes logísticos y legales para usar ese dinero oculto. Al final gran parte de lo ahorrado en impuesto se irá en minutas de asesores fiscales, abogados y demás fauna.
> 
> De todas formas no juzgo a nadie, faltaría más. Pero yo prefiero estar a buenas con las autoridades.



Aquí no he leído a nadie que no quiera pagar sus impuestos, lo que leo es gente que tiene miedo de no poder demostrar de donde viene ese dinero por los problemas que ya se han hablado mil veces, exchanges, desaparecidos, Icos, Airdrops etc... y que por falta de regulación a hacienda se les ocurra enmarronarte por el triple de las ganancias y búscate la vida, porque nadie puede asegurarte que puedas regularizar tu situación.

Que pasara, que pudiendo aprovecharse de esta situación regularizándolo y dando unas mínimas garantías, mucha gente se ira a algún país que sí sabe aprovechar estas situaciones y luego nos quejaremos de que la gente se va para defraudar

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 11:39 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Es que los consejitos que dan en este hilo son para acabar debajo de un puente.
> Ya hay que ser muy burro para cambiar los eth por btc. eth está a eones en cualquier métrica que btc, además de tener unos desarrolladores y un roadmap acojonante, lo contrario exactamente que btc.



Eth tiene competidores bastante serios en lo suyo, Eos, Waves, Ardor, Komodo.
BTC tiene a BTC Cash


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya...
> *
> Miami Bitcoin Conference Stops Accepting Bitcoin Due to Fees and Congestion - Bitcoin News*
> 
> ...



A ver lo que les dura el circo y cuando despiertan los abducidos. Esto ya es el colmo de la inutilidad, hacen una conferencia para hablar de las bondades de bitcoin y no lo pueden usar y tienen que usar bitcoin cash.
De película de los hermanos Marx.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 11:45 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Llegas mas de 1 año tarde.



No le hagas caso al matao este. Puedes recuperarlos en cualquier momento si demuestras que tenías btc en la fecha del airdrop.
Yo el otro día me puse a recuperar btg y btx con una cartera que tengo ahora con 0 btc pero que tenía en esa fecha. Me quedan los byteballs que se me atragantaron porque no me firmaba el puto ledger hw.1 que estoy jubilando.
Si tienes una clave de 24 palabras te recomiendo coinomi que tiene un monton de monedas aunque precisamente byteball no lo tiene. Para eso tienes que usar la cartera de byteball.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 11:52 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si un día Ud. tiene que ser juzgado penalmente ( además teniendo dinero)... soñará con ser juzgado en España.
> 
> Uno de los paraísos garantistas del mundo.
> 
> ...



Para mi no es solo una cuestión de pagar una cantidad, se trata de no mantener el puto estado sovietico que padecemos y sus normas y leyes de mierda y que yo cuando me metí en bitcoin de las cosas que más me atraía era que yo era el dueño de mi dinero y ni dios lo tocaba sin mi consentimiento. Esto se rompe pagando aunque sea un duro.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 11:57 ----------




Costa2439 dijo:


> Aquí no he leído a nadie que no quiera pagar sus impuestos, lo que leo es gente que tiene miedo de no poder demostrar de donde viene ese dinero por los problemas que ya se han hablado mil veces, exchanges, desaparecidos, Icos, Airdrops etc... y que por falta de regulación a hacienda se les ocurra enmarronarte por el triple de las ganancias y búscate la vida, porque nadie puede asegurarte que puedas regularizar tu situación.
> 
> Que pasara, que pudiendo aprovecharse de esta situación regularizándolo y dando unas mínimas garantías, mucha gente se ira a algún país que sí sabe aprovechar estas situaciones y luego nos quejaremos de que la gente se va para defraudar
> 
> ...



BTC no tiene a Cash de competidor, tiene 1300 criptomonedas y muchas muy fuertes y que funcionan perfectamente como eth,dash,monero por nombrar alguna. Además de sus propios problemas que no son pocos precisamente.
Y claro que eth tiene competidores, pero competidores que tengan la tracción, adopción, nombre, desarrollores y roadmap pocos o ninguno.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (11 Ene 2018)

> ---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 11:45 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Este comentario tuyo te define:

No tienes ni puta idea de cómo funciona byteball y sus airdrops y te permites el lujo de criticar a otro forero.

Byteball no es una bifurcación de Bitcoin, así que olvídate de coinomi, etc. Además, están ya distribuidas más de la mitad de las monedas y en las últimas rondas los poseedores de bitcoin sólo recibieron unos pocos MBYTEs, centrándose la recompensa entre quienes ya tenían byteball.

Pero tampoco nos sorprende viniendo de ti, tu lema es: "Hablar sin saber"


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ene 2018)

El que quiera invertir tiene que saber que puede perder buena parte de lo que invierta y que a largo plazo esto suele ser más fiable que a corto plazo. A partir de ahi que cada uno haga lo que quiera.

El beneficio puede ser muy alto, pero el riesgo también lo es. Dicho aquí mogollón de veces.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Ene 2018)

Comparativa de velocidad de transacciones.


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Comparativa de velocidad de transacciones.



Buenoooooo, eso son un poco mentirijillas, ¿no?


----------



## estereotipable (11 Ene 2018)

tranquilos, la lightning network salvara a todos los bitcoñeros. 
Lo suyo siempre es futuro: en el futuro tal, en el futuro cual...Lo que se llama fe de toda la vida mientras el circo sigue

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 14:25 ----------

pero.....

Prueba matemática que la red Lightning Network no conseguirá ser una solución descentralizada de escalabilidad para Bitcoin


----------



## Venganza. (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> tranquilos, la lightning network salvara a todos los bitcoñeros.
> Lo suyo siempre es futuro: en el futuro tal, en el futuro cual...Lo que se llama fe de toda la vida mientras el circo sigue



pues claro que sigue, y que siga mucho tiempo

1-2-2017 1 BTC = 972 USD
1-3-2017 1 BTC = 1200 USD
1-4-2017 1 BTC = 1072 USD
1-5-2017 1 BTC = 1400 USD
1-6-2017 1 BTC = 2400 USD
1-7-2017 1 BTC = 2500 USD
1-8-2017 1 BTC = 2700 USD
1-9-2017 1 BTC = 4700 USD
1-10-2017 1 BTC = 4200 USD
1-11-2017 1 BTC = 6000 USD
1-12-2017 1 BTC = 9900 USD
1-1-2018 1 BTC = 13700 USD



no tengo prisa...


----------



## estereotipable (11 Ene 2018)

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 14:44 ----------




Venganza. dijo:


> pues claro que sigue, y que siga mucho tiempo
> 
> 1-2-2017 1 BTC = 972 USD
> 1-3-2017 1 BTC = 1200 USD
> ...



pues tu espera, espera....


----------



## Venganza. (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> ---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 14:44 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> pues tu espera, espera....



si peta me da igual, ya he sacado lo q invertí. Y si no peta vendre yo a recordartelo y a reirme un poco de ti.

yo gano o me quedo como estoy, tu te comes los mocos sí o sí.


----------



## Venganza. (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> el dia que pete, me imagino que todos los foreros diran eso de que : pues yo compre en minimos y me sali en maximos...



a por cierto, habias escrito q este año el bitcoin va a petar y vendrias a recordarmelo , y luego lo has borrado. ni tu mismo te crees lo q predicas.


----------



## Arctic (11 Ene 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Aquí no he leído a nadie que no quiera pagar sus impuestos, lo que leo es gente que tiene miedo de no poder demostrar de donde viene ese dinero por los problemas que ya se han hablado mil veces, exchanges, desaparecidos, Icos, Airdrops etc... y que por falta de regulación a hacienda se les ocurra enmarronarte por el triple de las ganancias y búscate la vida, porque nadie puede asegurarte que puedas regularizar tu situación.
> 
> Que pasara, que pudiendo aprovecharse de esta situación regularizándolo y dando unas mínimas garantías, mucha gente se ira a algún país que sí sabe aprovechar estas situaciones y luego nos quejaremos de que la gente se va para defraudar
> 
> ...



Ese miedo es totalmente irracional. El que pague sus impuestos puede vivir muy tranquilo. Hacienda no es tonta y sabe que en criptos se ha ganado tela de pasta. Lo peor que puede pasar, es que te miren a fondo y vean que lo que dices puede tener sentido. Si eres un tipo normal, no van a ir más allá. Otra cosa distinta es alguien que tenga antecedentes por narcotráfico o similares o que ya esté en una lista de gente a controlar por ser cargo público o cosas así. 

De hecho yo estoy convencido que si esto sigue así, habrá una "amnistía" o ventana para regularizar esto a un tipo reducido. Si no, nadie con pasta va a pagar un duro, porque le va a salir mucho mejor irse 183 días de vacaciones.


----------



## estereotipable (11 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> a por cierto, habias escrito q este año el bitcoin va a petar y vendrias a recordarmelo , y luego lo has borrado. ni tu mismo te crees lo q predicas.



no lo borre por eso, si no porque habia duplicado tu cita. No hay problema, lo vuelvo a poner: 

"en 2018 el bitcoin va a petar o bajar su valor muy considerablemente"..:rolleye:


----------



## barborico (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> el dia que pete, me imagino que todos los foreros diran eso de que : pues yo compre en minimos y me sali en maximos...



Petará cuando la gestión de los recursos públicos sea más transparente y eficiente.

Es decir, nunca en este universo


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> no lo borre por eso, si no porque habia duplicado tu cita. No hay problema, lo vuelvo a poner:
> 
> "en 2018 el bitcoin va a petar o bajar su valor muy considerablemente"..:rolleye:



Hombre, de valor, ya ha bajado considerablemente, y cada día mas, ya que salen más monedas con mejor valor-utilidad o las que hay tienen más actualizaciones.

Desde el punto de vista de valor-usufructo (que es poder disfrutar de la ganancia), pues también va bajando, y cada día será peor...

Como especulación puede llegar a cotas de precios inimaginables??? Puede que sí, pero recordar, que con la carnaza del anzuelo no comes...


----------



## tastas (11 Ene 2018)

La cara que se le puede quedar a más de uno (si tuvieran cara, que al parecer no).


Echa un vistazo al Tweet de @Xentagz: Twitter

En un año me veo aumentando varios órdenes de magnitud el número de tps entre la cadena principal y LN+sidechains. Entonces podrán volver a decir que Bitcoin consume mucha energía o que caerá en la espiral deflacionista.


Taptap


----------



## TheRedHawk (11 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Yo no he retirado grandes cantidades en fiat, pero de hacerlo, lo haría en España, pagaría mi 21% y ya después sacaría la pasta del país, legalmente y con luz y taquígrafos.
> 
> Tener pasta en el extranjero sin declarar siendo residente fiscal español puede ser una fuente de problemas futuros. No creo que el "no pago" de la mordida de nuestra Hacienda compense o bien un exilio y un desarraigo de los seres queridos o bien todos los inconvenientes logísticos y legales para usar ese dinero oculto. Al final gran parte de lo ahorrado en impuesto se irá en minutas de asesores fiscales, abogados y demás fauna.
> 
> De todas formas no juzgo a nadie, faltaría más. Pero yo prefiero estar a buenas con las autoridades.



Lanzo una pregunta.

¿Qué sucederá cuando podamos pagar nuestros gastos diarios (comida, consumos, ropa, viajes,...) directamente en Bitcoin?

Al no llegar a tocar el fiat, los gobiernos ya no podrían robarnos ni tan siquiera el IVA.

¿Cómo visualizais ese futuro?


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2018)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Este comentario tuyo te define:
> 
> No tienes ni puta idea de cómo funciona byteball y sus airdrops y te permites el lujo de criticar a otro forero.
> 
> ...



Bien, me pase de listo, pense que sería como otros airdrops y precisamente estos días me estube ocupando de eso, despues de llamadas a soporte y otros problemas y recupere los btg y btx que me corrsspondían, pense que sería igual en bytecoin.
Aún asi, pensandolo un poco, lo que me lleva escribir esto, dudo mucho de lo que dices e intentaré recuperar mis bytecoins correspondientes a los btc que tenía yo en la época del airdrop.
Todo lo demás si es bifurcación o si están distribuidas me la suda, no tiene nada que ver con poder recuperarlos.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 15:42 ----------




Edu.R dijo:


> El que quiera invertir tiene que saber que puede perder buena parte de lo que invierta y que a largo plazo esto suele ser más fiable que a corto plazo. A partir de ahi que cada uno haga lo que quiera.
> 
> El beneficio puede ser muy alto, pero el riesgo también lo es. Dicho aquí mogollón de veces.



Pues eso ya os lo podeís meter en la molllera los que aún andaís por la vida con btc.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 15:43 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Comparativa de velocidad de transacciones.



Mu bonito, pero esa lighting network donde funciona y con que moneda? Ah, que solo es humo, pues como eso se toma.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Joseph Young
> @iamjosephyoung
> 30 minutes ago
> 
> ...



Buena noticia.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 15:45 ----------




Venganza. dijo:


> pues claro que sigue, y que siga mucho tiempo
> 
> 1-2-2017 1 BTC = 972 USD
> 1-3-2017 1 BTC = 1200 USD
> ...



Ahora queda la cuenta atrás, a 0 concretamente.


----------



## candelario (11 Ene 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Lanzo una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Qué sucederá cuando podamos pagar nuestros gastos diarios (comida, consumos, ropa, viajes,...) directamente en Bitcoin?
> 
> ...



Creo que el iva si lo pàgas en este caso.

Por que si pides factura sin iva es lo mismo si lo pagas en leuros.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> no lo borre por eso, si no porque habia duplicado tu cita. No hay problema, lo vuelvo a poner:
> 
> "en 2018 el bitcoin va a petar o bajar su valor muy considerablemente"..:rolleye:



Yo eso casi lo podría escribir en piedra.


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Yo eso casi lo podría escribir en piedra.



Acabo de comprar 1BTC.

el 31 de diciembre del 2018, me quiero comprar una casa en el pueblo con el.

Veremos quien tiene razon.

apuntalo.


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 1BTC.
> 
> el 31 de diciembre del 2018, me quiero comprar una casa en el pueblo con el.
> 
> ...



Pero mira que eres manipulador, como con la TXID que te solicitó el forero...

No vas a poder comprar una casa de pueblo con 1 BTC el 31/12/2018, más que nada por temas de hacienda (eso lo primero), segundo porque como mucho sería un intercambio, y vuelves al problema del registro (pago fiduciario) e impuestos de intercambio...

Peeeero aquí viene la trampa, y es la palabra "quiero", ahí delata tu manipulación, claro y yo hoy también quiero comprar una casa con 1ETH  , con el veremos quien tiene razón ya reafirma tu prepotencia...

Si hubieses reformulado la afirmación como:
"el 31 de diciembre del 2018, tendría la capacidad de comprar una casa en el pueblo con el bitcoin comprado a día 11/01/2018." Entonces se te puede tomar un poco más en serio.



*BANDERA ROJA A ESTE FORERO*


----------



## Venganza. (11 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 1BTC.
> 
> el 31 de diciembre del 2018, me quiero comprar una casa en el pueblo con el.
> 
> ...



ole. yo lo apunto, p si se les olvida


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pero mira que eres manipulador, como con la TXID que te solicitó el forero...
> 
> No vas a poder comprar una casa de pueblo con 1 BTC el 31/12/2018, más que nada por temas de hacienda (eso lo primero), segundo porque como mucho sería un intercambio, y vuelves al problema del registro (pago fiduciario) e impuestos de intercambio...
> 
> ...



TXID? que es eso?


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> ole. yo lo apunto, p si se les olvida



Otro tonto, y encima se llama venganza, como cuando se mira al espejo, y es que ese mote Venganza delata tu estado interior, respétate un poco, me apena ver el poco valor que te tienes.


----------



## Venganza. (11 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Hombre, de valor, ya ha bajado considerablemente, y cada día mas, ya que salen más monedas con mejor valor-utilidad o las que hay tienen más actualizaciones.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista de valor-usufructo (que es poder disfrutar de la ganancia), pues también va bajando, y cada día será peor...



no te das cuenta q el bitcoin es al moneda q se usa para comprar/vender las otras. e ldia q caiga btc sera p q ha caido todo el mercado de criptos.aun no habeis captado la idea.

q va bajando un carajo, es la primera vez desde hace un a;o por lo menos q aumenta de precio tres meses consecutivos. haztelo mirar.


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> TXID? que es eso?





sirpask dijo:


> ¿Pero que patraña es esa si ayer hice un pago con Bitcoins en menos de 5 minutos y me costó 7$?





keinur dijo:


> Sería en Bitcoin Cash, y pusiste 6.99$ de más
> 
> Actualmente las fees BTC para entrar en el primer bloque están en unos 18$.
> 
> Pásanos la TXID para que todos podamos ver el milagro...



*TXID? que es eso?*
Finding a bitcoin transaction ID (TXID)

Que manipulador, no se lo has preguntado a Keinur... Demuestra tu transacción indicada en tu comentario.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 1BTC.
> 
> el 31 de diciembre del 2018, me quiero comprar una casa en el pueblo con el.
> 
> ...



Pues que tengas suerte. No digo que no tengas razón pero yo no apostaría por ese caballo.


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> *no te das cuenta q el bitcoin es al moneda q se usa para comprar/vender las otras*. e ldia q caiga btc sera p q ha caido todo el mercado de criptos.aun no habeis captado la idea.
> 
> q va bajando un carajo, es la primera vez desde hace un a;o por lo menos q aumenta de precio tres meses consecutivos. haztelo mirar.



no te das cuenta q el bitcoin es al moneda q se usa para comprar/vender las otras -> No, yo en los exchanges serios me permiten intercambiar con ETH/XXX, donde XXX es también fiduciario.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> ole. yo lo apunto, p si se les olvida



Si haz algo, a ver si por lo menos vales para algo.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 16:27 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> TXID? que es eso?



Lo sabes de sobra no te hagas la loca. Pon la tx a ver si es verdad lo que dices. Si no la pones ya sabemos que mientes, aunque a muchos no nos hace falta ni eso.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Ene 2018)

Veo que la mempool se ha descongestionado bastante.


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> *TXID? que es eso?*
> Finding a bitcoin transaction ID (TXID)
> 
> Que manipulador, no se lo has preguntado a Keinur... Demuestra tu transacción indicada en tu comentario.



Pero eso de los 7$ ha sido para entrar a la pre ICO de Telegram... joer hay que dar aqui explicaciones de todo.

Y no pongo aqui TXID ni de coña.


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Veo que la mempool se ha descongestionado bastante.



Tu cerebro no, puede que sea quizás porque está cayendo en picado y los holders tienen el cerebro congestionado.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> no te das cuenta q el bitcoin es al moneda q se usa para comprar/vender las otras. e ldia q caiga btc sera p q ha caido todo el mercado de criptos.aun no habeis captado la idea.
> 
> q va bajando un carajo, es la primera vez desde hace un a;o por lo menos q aumenta de precio tres meses consecutivos. haztelo mirar.



Otro que vive en el pasado. Epsbila o te van a espabilar. Y ya estas haciendo la elección y te adelanto que no es la correcta.
De nada.


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Pero eso de los 7$ ha sido para entrar a la pre ICO de Telegram... joer hay que dar aqui explicaciones de todo.
> 
> Y no pongo aqui TXID ni de coña.



Pues calla la bocaza, que la tienes muy grande...


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Veo que la mempool se ha descongestionado bastante.



Si está de la ostia, ayer o anteayer superando el maximo de tamaño por defecto de 300 Mb.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 16:31 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Pero eso de los 7$ ha sido para entrar a la pre ICO de Telegram... joer hay que dar aqui explicaciones de todo.
> 
> Y no pongo aqui TXID ni de
> Ah, ya te has enterado de lo que era la txid?


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues calla la bocaza, que la tienes muy grande...



Grande y gorda.


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Grande y gorda.



Hombre, si tienes problemas de obesidad, perdona, no te quería ofender, ya sabes dieta sana y ejercicio


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Si está de la ostia, ayer o anteayer superando el maximo de tamaño por defecto de 300 Mb.





---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 16:31 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Pero eso de los 7$ ha sido para entrar a la pre ICO de Telegram... joer hay que dar aqui explicaciones de todo.
> 
> Y no pongo aqui TXID ni de
> Ah, ya te has enterado de lo que era la txid?



si, me lo ha explicado bubler o como se escriba, un poco mas arriba

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 16:39 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Hombre, si tienes problemas de obesidad, perdona, no te quería ofender, ya sabes dieta sana y ejercicio



Por supuesto!.

Por cierto, este año espero que cambien legislación los bancos para poder cambiar en sus oficinas tranquilamente los Bitcoins por casas , Nunca se sabe.


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> ---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 16:31 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]si, me lo ha explicado bubler o como se escriba, un poco mas arriba



Forero sirpask, si no es contigo en concreto, si es con la forma hegemónica de pensamiento colectivista... Salta un % a Bitcoin Cash, ya que todo subirá y no tendrás todos los huevos en la misma cesta. De echo no tuviste que hacer nada después del fork... pero claro eso es otro tema que sólo tú sabras en qué estado se encuentran tus posiciones.

Sin rencores majo, besos

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 16:42 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> ---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 16:31 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]si, me lo ha explicado bubler o como se escriba, un poco mas arriba
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]tgT2LZTLkLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Ene 2018)

Pues no se cómo pero he visto que la mempool bajaba a 68.000.000 bytes, pero ahora ya vuelve a 138.000.000


----------



## Venganza. (11 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Otro tonto, y encima se llama venganza, como cuando se mira al espejo, y es que ese mote Venganza delata tu estado interior, respétate un poco, me apena ver el poco valor que te tienes.




jejeje, ahora resulta q tb es sicologo. q crack.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 16:46 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Forero sirpask, si no es contigo en concreto, si es con la forma hegemónica de pensamiento colectivista... Salta un % a Bitcoin Cash, ya que todo subirá y no tendrás todos los huevos en la misma cesta. De echo no tuviste que hacer nada después del fork... pero claro eso es otro tema que sólo tú sabras en qué estado se encuentran tus posiciones.
> 
> Sin rencores majo, besos





te ha faltado mamarle la polla


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

Venga, venga, que los nervios saltan por cualquier cosita hijos, que vale, que si hubiérais vendido a 18K~20K ahora podríais tener más BTA's, vaaaaaleeee, pero no os kejeis, que esta dolorosa y sufrida caída de 20K->13K no es nada para vosotros, Holders espartanos, venga ale, a aguantar un pokito más que luego no duele, jijijijijijiji


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pues no se cómo pero he visto que la mempool bajaba a 68.000.000 bytes, pero ahora ya vuelve a 138.000.000



Habrá tenido el chino una saltada de plomos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Habrá tenido el chino una saltada de plomos.



Sí, aquí se puede ver:

Mempool Size - Blockchain


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Sí, aquí se puede ver:
> 
> Mempool Size - Blockchain



Pero correlaciona con la caída de precio de los BTA's hombre, no te cortes...

Bueno, está claro que lo están pasando mal, tampoco se trata de jorobarlos, sino de que puedan dar el salto, así que ya sabéis, mejor pagar una alta comisión ahora que podéis hasta la saturación total de la congestión inevitable e irreversible de los BTA's.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Bitcoin tendrá muchas cosas malas, pero una de las buenas es que la blockchain enseguida deja en evidencia a un mentiroso



Por la boca muere el bcrashero. Toma, bocachancla, aquí tienes una transacción de ahora mismito que ha pagado poco más de 2 euros:

Transacción de Bitcoin 5da70ba0bc31e7ef420eb341bc4c9a95cf6969255c5df8f9353f349b64d497e8

Los bcrasheros sois tan inútiles que dais hasta vergüenza ajena. Lo fácil que es coger un bloque e ir mirando transacciones sencillitas y las comisiones que han pagado.


----------



## Nico (11 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por la boca muere el bcrashero. Toma, bocachancla, aquí tienes una transacción de ahora mismito que ha pagado poco más de 2 euros:
> 
> Transacción de Bitcoin 5da70ba0bc31e7ef420eb341bc4c9a95cf6969255c5df8f9353f349b64d497e8
> 
> Los bcrasheros sois tan inútiles que dais hasta vergüenza ajena. Lo fácil que es coger un bloque e ir mirando transacciones sencillitas y las comisiones que han pagado.




Mojón... has visto que esa transacción es del *7 de Enero* ? ::

En qué mes estimas que tendrá 3 o, mejor aún las seis de rigor ? :rolleye:

Le tomó *4 días de espera* en el mempool poder acceder a la blockchain con las comisiones que había puesto.

Lo que suelen discutir aquí es cuánto pagas por ser incluído en el SIGUIENTE BLOQUE.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 18:42 ----------

Bueno, veo que escribíamos al mismo tiempo con *Keinur*.

(no al mismo tiempo sino que yo había abierto el hilo y recién me puse a contestarlo sin haber visto su respuesta).


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Ahhh, una vez más la blockchain dejando en evidencia a los mentirosos. Esa transacción se envió *el 7 de enero*
> 
> _Hora de Recepción 2018-01-07 15:47:25 _​
> *4 días* lleva esperando para confirmarse. Jo, jo, jo.
> ...



Si esa te parece antigua, mira esta, que es de hoy:

Transacción de Bitcoin 1e1db280446c9143fdcbc2ebaa698fa0d1ea41eda3efd96cd08acdc0a0ba0863


Y eso mirando sólo a botepronto y entre las primeras transacciones del bloque. Si miro más a fondo seguro que te saco una reciente, de hace minutos, y en la que se ha pagado menos de 8$. Y si me pongo a mirar en la franja horaria de hoy de menor demanda de la red, te saco transacciones seguro en menos de 5 minutos que cumplen las condiciones que te ha dicho Sirpask.

Como muy irreflexivamente has dicho, está todo, todito, en la blockchain. Ale, ahí tienes tu owned

EDITO: mira, ya te la he encontrado y en el mismo puto bloque de las transacciones que te he puesto, bocachancla:

Transacción de Bitcoin f8403d978c27c2b61c0df0cc5766181bed4462ed97d97af0f187f70703f833bc

Ahí tienes una puta transacción que ha sido enviada a la red con $5 de comisión y que fué incluida casi inmediatamente en el bloque que se minó instantes después.


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2018)

5 minutos he tardado en perder los BTC + los 7$ de comision en la estafa de la ICO esa de telegram jaja.

Menos mal que me lo olia y he metido una mierda por si sonaba la flauta.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ene 2018)

5-7€ de comisión siguen siendo una burrada y a parte es solo una tx en todo el bloque... resto de tx del bloque con transacciones mucho más altas... eso es insostenible e inviable


----------



## djun (11 Ene 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Lanzo una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Qué sucederá cuando podamos pagar nuestros gastos diarios (comida, consumos, ropa, viajes,...) directamente en Bitcoin?
> 
> ...



Pues parece que ya se pueden comprar viviendas con bitcoins. Creo que el IVA va incluido siempre en cualquier compra aunque esta se haga con bitcoins.



itsuga dijo:


> Vendido en Tarragona el primer piso de España pagado con bitcoins
> 
> Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (11 Ene 2018)

Imaginate que tu banco te cobra 5€ por hacer cada trasnferencia...

No hay mas preguntas señoria.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> En qué mes estimas que tendrá 3 o, mejor aún las seis de rigor ? :rolleye:




Joder menudo puto ignorante el Nico con la de años que lleva aqui.

Si en vez de dedicarse a sembrar FUD le hubiese dedicado un poco de estudio ya habria aprendido que una vez que se incluye una transaccion en un bloque, a partir de ese momento cada bloque nuevo que sale es una confirmacion de esa transaccion.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 19:41 ----------




cagao dijo:


> Ojalá me hubieran echo una transacción en 5 minutos en BTC, el otro día 7€ de comisión y 4 días de transferencia. La misma cantidad con BCH y en 5 minutos ya estaba echa y unos pocos céntimos de comisión.
> 
> Joder que yo he metido pasta en BTC, pero es que es una puta mierda las transferencias y sus putas comisiones. Los mineros pajilleros se quieren hacer más ricos aún con estas putas comisones.




Si lo unico que valoras son los tiempos de transacciones y el precio de las comisiones tengo un regalo para ti. En un momento te hago la ninfirebladeCoin con transacciones que tardan milisegundos y comisiones gratis. ¿ Cuantas quieres ?


----------



## Venganza. (11 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Imaginate que tu banco te cobra 5€ por hacer cada trasnferencia...
> 
> No hay mas preguntas señoria.



a el banco me cobra 6. Si tubieras dinero lo sabrias.


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Ene 2018)

desde los futuros, el bitcoin no levanta el vuelo.....


----------



## estereotipable (11 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> desde los futuros, el bitcoin no levanta el vuelo.....



el "lobo de wall street" dijo que la entrada en futuros seria el principio del fin. Al final igual da en el clavo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Ene 2018)

Imagino que hasta que no se activen las LN veremos el precio estancado en los valores actuales.


----------



## Tuttle (11 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> desde los futuros, el bitcoin no levanta el vuelo.....



No son los futuros, es la escalabilidad: ni los exchanges ni las transacciones tiraban, hoy todavía estaba Kraken caido. Cuando esos problemas se resuelvan y las LN empiecen a estar operativas retomará el rumbo alcista.


----------



## Arctic (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> ¿pero alguien se cree que en un mercado que tiene escaladas/bajadas diarias de 2000 pavos no hay un grupo de gente moviendo los hilos?
> Yo lo he visto. De repente, en cuestion de minutos, te suben 500 pavos.
> A ver quien explica eso. Yo tengo muy claro que hay unos cientos de bitcoñeros con un 15-20% de bitcoños en total y que estan en comunicacion constante, y actuando de forma conjunta.



Haces bueno a Tixel. No te digo más.


----------



## Costa2439 (11 Ene 2018)

La mayoria de esos BTC estan perdidos para siempre

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 21:20 ----------

Y otras muchas cuentas son de exchange y empresas


----------



## Tuttle (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> y el hecho de que en unos dias se multiplicara el valor por 3 no tiene nada que ver con la entrada en el mercado de futuros? :fiufiu:
> 
> y ya que eres tan listo, que opinas de esto:
> 
> Prueba matemática que la red Lightning Network no conseguirá ser una solución descentralizada de escalabilidad para Bitcoin



Así por encima, que no tiene ni puta idea de como funciona una LN.

Añado:
Mirándolo con más detenimiento, basura.


----------



## Tuttle (11 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Ah, esque funciona? :XX:



¿No te has tomado tu blockachino?

https://starblocks.acinq.co/#/


----------



## bmbnct (11 Ene 2018)

Lo de los trolls de este hilo es increíble, hablan de Lightning Network cómo hablaban en la edad media de los curanderos, cuando sanaban, para ellos era brujeria y los arrojaban a la hoguera. ¿Habéis siquiera probado la testnet de LN para poder criticarla? Como me imagino que no, ya os lo digo yo, funciona de puta madre; es una genialidad que ya está asomando la patita en la mainnet: Torguard begins Lightning Network payments, lowers fees to almost nothing
El baño de realidad de algunos y la lluvia de "quotes" que se van a comer será antologica. 

Voy a aportar algo...

En general cualquier video de Andreas M Antonopolous es recomendable pero este (habilitar los subtitulos facilita su entendimiento) a mi me ha resuelto muchas dudas acerca de LN:

Bitcoin Q&A: Lightning and onion routing - YouTube


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> si no lo digo yo, lo dicen tambien otros economistas y gente entendida en bolsa
> 
> El 40% de los bitcoin son propiedad de 1.000 personas | Clipset
> 
> ...




Que atrevida es la ignorancia. El dia que descubras cómo está repartida la riqueza mundial entonces te tiras por la ventana.

"El 1% más rico tiene tanto patrimonio como todo el resto del mundo junto"

Riqueza: El 1% más rico tiene tanto patrimonio como todo el resto del mundo junto | Economía | EL PAÍS

Ocho personas poseen la misma riqueza que la mitad más pobre de la humanidad

Ocho personas poseen la misma riqueza que la mitad más pobre de la humanidad | Oxfam International


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Ene 2018)

cagao dijo:


> Si quieres hacer una coin que sea como has descrito y pumpee en unos meses bien pues meto el dinero. Te animo a que la hagas, estás perdiendo dinero.




Vale veo que eres nuevo en esto. Te explico. Monedas con transacciones rapidas y baratas hay o ha habido miles. La mayoria ya no existen porque los desarrolladores las han abandonado despues de pumpearlas y desplumar a novatos como tú a los que los arboles no le dejan ver el bosque.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 22:06 ----------




tixel dijo:


> No le hagas caso al matao este. Puedes recuperarlos en cualquier momento si demuestras que tenías btc en la fecha del airdrop.
> Yo el otro día me puse a recuperar btg y btx con una cartera que tengo ahora con 0 btc pero que tenía en esa fecha. Me quedan los byteballs que se me atragantaron porque no me firmaba el puto ledger hw.1 que estoy jubilando.
> Si tienes una clave de 24 palabras te recomiendo coinomi que tiene un monton de monedas aunque precisamente byteball no lo tiene. Para eso tienes que usar la cartera de byteball.






Acabo de ver tu mensaje ahora porque te tengo en ignorados y me han avisado que me contestabas.

Mira que eres tonto. Como siempre hablando sin tener ni puta idea. Venga, ya que dices que puedes recuperar los byteball en cualquier momento te animo a que los recuperes. Por cada uno que consigas recuperar yo te doy otros 1000


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin se deshace, liquidad vuestras posiciones ahora que podéis con unas ganancias... o con pérdidas exiguas..


----------



## Venganza. (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> el "lobo de wall street" dijo que la entrada en futuros seria el principio del fin. Al final igual da en el clavo.



otro q tampoco se entera, la cantidad de dinero q mueven lso futuros de bitcoin es insignificante.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Imagino que hasta que no se activen las LN veremos el precio estancado en los valores actuales.



Igual a partir del 26 de enero que es cuando vencen los futuros del 17 de Diciembre del CME, se mueve algo. Aunque no lo creo porque el volumen que maneja es muy bajo, pero por tener en mente esa fecha.


----------



## Venganza. (11 Ene 2018)

mas de uno aqui se va a comer un *sr. mojon*


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> y eso cuando ocurrira?
> 
> Prueba matemática que la red Lightning Network no conseguirá ser una solución descentralizada de escalabilidad para Bitcoin
> 
> Esta claro que la fe de los bitcoñeros es ferrea. No sin mi bitcoño. Dara para largola cosa entonces.



Entro al link, bajo... busco el nombre de la persona que ha escrito toda esa parrafada... veo su perfil... cierro la pagina, y exclamo... ¿pero que puta mierda es esta?


----------



## argan (11 Ene 2018)

Sinceramente no entiendo muy bien qué discutís aquí.

Las burbujas pueden llegar a cotas inimaginables, mientras.... casí todos disfrutan.

Los problemas aparecen cuando la música se apaga, como siempre ha sido así.

Hace unos meses escribí en este foro algo parecido, a día de hoy x2: es lo que tienen las burbujas, detectarlas no es difícil. Saber su techo: imposible.


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Ene 2018)

Quebec quiere atraer a los mineros de bitcoin.

Twitter

CEO of Hydro-Québec announces plans to attract Bitcoin miners to Quebec to mitigate energy policy crisis (low demand, excess supply)

They target 5000MW of crypto-mining in Québec (4M Bitmain S9). Equivalent to 1M homes

Yes, you read correctly. They want to attract the equivalent of 4,000,000 Bitmain S9s to Quebec.

A medium mining farm is over 1-2MW. 

A large mining farm is > 10MW

A huge mining farm is > 25MW

A gigantic mining far is > 50MW

Hydro-Québec face à une «spirale de la mort» | JDQ





Por otro lado, en twitter hay bastantes optimistas dibujando parábolas que ponen al BTC en 250k USD para la primavera-verano. Que la corrección se ha acabado y que desde aquí la siguente parada son los 25k-50k para febrero...


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2018)

VPN Provider Now Accepts Lightning Network Payments - Bitcoin News

Overstock Glitch Gave Customers 'Discounts' With Bitcoin Cash - Bitcoin News


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ene 2018)

argan dijo:


> Sinceramente no entiendo muy bien qué discutís aquí.
> 
> Las burbujas pueden llegar a cotas inimaginables, mientras.... casí todos disfrutan.
> 
> ...




Yo te explico lo que discutimos aqui. Al margen de los trolles y los estafadores que vienen y van pumpeando su shitcoin de turno. Ya perdi la cuenta de los que pasaron por aqui, la mayoria desaparecieron para no volver. Otros nuevos aparecen porque siempre hay algún pardillo a quien engañar al que venderle la nueva shitcoin superchachiguay que es mas rapida que bitcoin y tiene comisiones mas baratas (como si eso fuese lo unico importante, pero son argumentos con los que se puede engañar a mucho profano en el tema)

Año 1998-2000, época de las punto com:

Empresas como Ebay, Amazon (el equivalente a bitcoin) acaban de nacer y ya cotizan por valor de millones de dolares. Quizas esten sobrevaloradas pero tienen una tecnologia detrás y una idea que quizas revolucione la forma de ver el mundo.

Empresas como Terra y portales de mierda que no aportan nada (el equivalente a bcash y similares). Cotizan autenticas burradas. Que hay detras ? Una simple pagina web.

Año 2018, actualidad:

Donde está Amazon ? Donde esta Terra ?


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Joder menudo puto ignorante el Nico con la de años que lleva aqui.
> 
> Si en vez de dedicarse a sembrar FUD le hubiese dedicado un poco de estudio ya habria aprendido que una vez que se incluye una transaccion en un bloque, a partir de ese momento cada bloque nuevo que sale es una confirmacion de esa transaccion.
> 
> ...



quiero que me des dash, ltc, bch... elige una de esas 3


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> quiero que me des dash, ltc, bch... elige una de esas 3




Si es por pedir pide bitcoin no seas tonto. Si total vas a recibir lo mismo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2018)

China interviene para cerrar las minas de bitcoin


----------



## vpsn (12 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Que atrevida es la ignorancia. El dia que descubras cómo está repartida la riqueza mundial entonces te tiras por la ventana.
> 
> "El 1% más rico tiene tanto patrimonio como todo el resto del mundo junto"
> 
> ...



Ademas no se tiene en cuenta que muchos de esos Bitc estan perdidos.


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Estos tienen pensado comprar ellos bitcoins por 25 k o ven a los pardillos del mercado pagando? :rolleye:... Parece lo mismo pero no lo es.



Se supone que los traders intentan vender arriba y comprar abajo... 
o comprar arriba y vender aún más arriba... 
En BTC también se compra donde sea, se hodlea a muerte y se recarga en los baches de más arriba sin vender nada... 

Da igual si es para comprar o para vender, me da la sensación de que esos plazos de tiempo están demasiado cerca... joder 25-30k para finales de enero es una pasada auténtica...

Pero ayer mismo gente, que antes me ignoraba en este tema como un friki flipao, me ha sacado el tema del bitcoin (¡ellos mismos de motu propio!) interesándose por el piso ese que se ha vendido por 40 BTC en Cataluña. BTC ya no es sólo para raritos comprando drogas y viendo la subida de noviembre-diciembre no es muy sensato decir que no puede pasar... Endeluego, lo de los pisitos en España es algo que toca la fibra sensible.

Estos en concreto no creo que vayan a meter nada de nada a corto plazo, pero el hecho de que haya cambiado la percepción del BTC me parece un salto enorme respecto hace tan sólo unos meses. Lo del CME y otras instituciones más tradicionales ("más respetables") también ha ayudado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Imaginate que tu banco te cobra 5€ por hacer cada trasnferencia...
> 
> No hay mas preguntas señoria.



Si mi dinero del banco adquiriese de la noche a la mañana las propiedades que tiene mi dinero de Bitcoin, pagaría gustosamente esos 5 euros...e incluso bastante más.


----------



## tastas (12 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Se supone que los traders intentan vender arriba y comprar abajo...
> o comprar arriba y vender aún más arriba...
> En BTC también se compra donde sea, se hodlea a muerte y se recarga en los baches de más arriba sin vender nada...
> 
> ...



Criptomoneda + ladrillos. El sueño del buen pepito

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> si no lo digo yo, lo dicen tambien otros economistas y gente entendida en bolsa
> 
> El 40% de los bitcoin son propiedad de 1.000 personas | Clipset



"Los economistas" dicen muchas cosas.

Incluso aunque fuera cierto eso que pones, seguiría estando mejor repartido el Bitcoin que el dinero fiat y, además, seguiría siendo un sistema monetario mucho más justo.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 08:58 ----------




cagao dijo:


> No es que valore precisamente eso, la comisión en cierta manera es algo que puedo dejar pasar, pero es que 4 días para una transferencia pues hombre por lo menos para mí es importante, no sé a ti.
> 
> Si quieres hacer una coin que sea como has descrito y pumpee en unos meses bien pues meto el dinero. Te animo a que la hagas, estás perdiendo dinero.
> 
> ...



Si sólo te interesa usar una forma de dinero que sea electrónico y rápido, usa Paypal.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 09:01 ----------




argan dijo:


> Sinceramente no entiendo muy bien qué discutís aquí.
> 
> Las burbujas pueden llegar a cotas inimaginables, mientras.... casí todos disfrutan.
> 
> ...



Hablamos de cosas de las que no tienes ni puta idea. De hecho, no sabrías ni por dónde empezar a entenderlo.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ene 2018)

SegWit Wallet Support is Coming to Bitcoin Core


----------



## Rajoy (12 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> quiero que me des dash, ltc, bch... elige una de esas 3



Ah, pero es que ya no compras Nxt a cascoporro Jorgito ?

Ya lo entiendo, estás esperando que pase de la posición 82 en coinmarketcap a la que ha caído en menos de dos semanas, a la posición 500 ó 1000 para poder comprar a megasuper cascoporro, no ?

Cascoporreando ... ca ... cascoporreando ... :bla:

[]Tu navegador está obsoleto, por lo que debes actualizarlo a una versión más reciente. - YouTube


----------



## trescuernos (12 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos. Hacía meses que no me pasaba por aquí y veo que los debates son los mismos que en 2013-2014...
Un saludo a Mojon, Tastas, Sirpask, remonster y a tantos otros que se esforzaron/esfuerzan en enseñar y difundir.

Hace años (2015 creo) ya puse por aquí que estaba desencantado con el proyecto. Cada vez menos usos reales, más especulación, más centralización de minería, más guerras de egos y de intereses entre los devs, más scams... 

En algunas cosas me equivoqué, en otras no tanto. La gente de la calle conoce más que nunca qué es Bitcoin, hasta mi sobrina de 22 años me sacó el tema el otro día. Yo fuí defensor activo, y hubo unos años en los que pagaba en Btc todo lo que pude.. viajes, hoteles, material informático como apoyo a las empresas que se lanzaban a aceptarlo. Pero es una pena que si miras el coinmap te das cuenta que en mi ciudad aceptan bitcoins los cuatro mismos negocios que en 2014. Y muchos de los proyectos más interesantes y de los devs. que teníamos en España han cerrado o migrado hacia consultoras.

Sigo leyendo tanto de Bitcoin y del resto de proyectos. Tengo claro que, al igual que en el estallido de internet y la posterior burbuja de las .com (que fué solo financiera, no de R&D.. bendita burbuja), habrá un antes y después. De aquellos años salieron muchos de los mejores profesionales y de las mejores empresas de hoy.

Pero no creo que las LN vayan a ser la solución que haga del Bitcoin un sistema de pagos para la gente de a pie. Lo tengo claro. Lo bueno de las alts es que son más ágiles en implementar las posibles mejoras de Bitcoin y testarlas sin la presión del ecosistema. Y los resultados son claros, los canales de pago no sirven para la vida diaria, porque las transferencias normalmente solo tienen un sentido: desde tu monedero a la tienda del pan, desde tu cuenta a la de tu ex, desde tu cartera a la del taxista.. y no al revés. Por lo que, la Mainchain no se descargará tanto de transacciones como predicen los defensores. Si lleva tantos años hablándose de soluciones ya diseñadas, porqué os creéis que no la han implementado ya en el core? Tengo mi teoría, porque saben que solo es un pasito más allá, que no lo soluciona todo, y después del tamaño de bloques, de segwit y de las LN ya no hay nada más, de momento. 

No soy antiBTC, y creo (y espero) que perdurará como instrumento bancario y reserva de valor. No voy a decir aquí en qué ando metido para que no me acuséis de vender "mi shitcoin". No hace falta otro proyecto más para especular, solo uno que funcione "de verdad" y que consiga que la gente de la calle, mi madre o tu abuela, lo pueda utilizar.

Un saludo!


----------



## tastas (12 Ene 2018)

trescuernos dijo:


> H
> Hace años (2015 creo) ya puse por aquí que estaba desencantado con el proyecto. Cada vez menos usos reales, más especulación, más centralización de minería, más guerras de egos y de intereses entre los devs, más scams...



Y lo que nos queda. Estamos pasando de ignorarnos a una fase intermedia donde nos atacan y negocian. Por supuesto no se puede bajar los brazos despreocupadamente pensando que por mucho que te ataquen está todo hecho. Hace poco puse un artículo, que dije que era muy bueno, donde se hablaba de que BTC tiene el riesgo de conseguir el sueño dorado del FMI: Que la gente le pierda el miedo a una moneda 100% electrónica pero se olvide de las ventajas del dinero en efectivo, y aproveche para aporrearnos salvajemente.



> Pero es una pena que si miras el coinmap te das cuenta que en mi ciudad aceptan bitcoins los cuatro mismos negocios que en 2014.



Seguramente hoy se utilice menos Bitcoin en España para compras privadas, y es una pena, pero es muy fácil caer en la trampa de pensar que el uso que haces tú (o yo) de Bitcoin es el mejor posible. El bloque se llena (a falta de pruebas definitivas de manipulación minera) a base de transacciones de gente que quiere comprar para protegerse de inflación, mover dinero entre fronteras, expectativas de valor futuro, protegerse de los infiernos fiscales, etc. Y está más lleno que nunca.



> Y muchos de los proyectos más interesantes y de los devs. que teníamos en España han cerrado o migrado hacia consultoras.



Aquí, sobretodo sin especificar, me pierdo un poco. Es cierto que las empresas tradicionales piden expertos en Blockchain. Creo que ni ellos saben muy bien para qué. Por otro lado, no creo que falte fuerza creativa en el principal proyecto, Bitcoin. A parte de Hearn y Andreesen, no se han visto bajas significativas en el proyecto y diría que eso es lo que nos debería preocupar.
Que haya gente que haya decidido vender bonos de telefónica con el blockchain no nos debería preocupar demasiado. Es más, sólo hay que esperar a que estos proyectos caigan por su propio peso (un regulador que diga que eso no se puede hacer, reversibilidad de la cadena debido a su centralización, etc) para que esto sea favorable a lo que muchos de por aquí perseguimos.
Yo por ejemplo cada día que pasa estoy más convencido de que Bisq, buscando lo mismo que el abandonado Coinfeine, va a ser algo muy grande, y que OpenBazaar va por muy buen camino. Pero eso es más difícil de vender a la prensa tradicional y no digamos ya a empresas tradiconales: - Hola El Corte Inglés, vengo a ayudaros a montar un nodo para poner a la venta vuestros productos en OpenBazaar. Es como Silk Road pero descentralizado.



> Pero no creo que las LN vayan a ser la solución que haga del Bitcoin un sistema de pagos para la gente de a pie. Lo tengo claro. Lo bueno de las alts es que son más ágiles en implementar las posibles mejoras de Bitcoin y testarlas sin la presión del ecosistema. Y los resultados son claros, los canales de pago no sirven para la vida diaria, porque las transferencias normalmente solo tienen un sentido: desde tu monedero a la tienda del pan, desde tu cuenta a la de tu ex, desde tu cartera a la del taxista.. y no al revés. Por lo que, la Mainchain no se descargará tanto de transacciones como predicen los defensores.



No hay ninguna alt que haya puesto en marcha LN. Bitcoin tiene la delantera en esto, como entre otras cosas, porque lo necesita y porque tiene a los mejores desarrolladores involucrados. Necesita escalar debido a su alta demanda, cosa que hoy sólo puede decir ETH y no parece estar consiguiendo más allá de hacerlo offchain, sin ni siquiera premiar a los nodos (centralización).
Según tengo entendido, los canales de pago sí que serían de un punto a un punto, pero las LN no. En las LN, como una red de canales de pago, cada nodo ofrece una especie de crédito donde los usuarios de la red pueden pagarse y prestarse entre sí. Con lo que el potencial de aumento de TPS que dejarán de hacerse en la red principal es brutal. Y más si añadimos sidechains u otros proyectos aún más modernos como MAST.



> Si lleva tantos años hablándose de soluciones ya diseñadas, porqué os creéis que no la han implementado ya en el core? Tengo mi teoría, porque saben que solo es un pasito más allá, que no lo soluciona todo, y después del tamaño de bloques, de segwit y de las LN ya no hay nada más, de momento.



No. Si no se ha llevado ya a cabo en parte es por el bloqueo a la hora de activar Segwit, y en parte porque es una solución compleja e innovadora. Soy malo para las fechas, pero creo que desde su concepción y presentación en el famoso meeting sobre escalabilidad en NY hasta ahora, han pasado poco más de 2 años. Que cada cual juzgue si es mucho o poco, a mi me parece que no está mal.



> No hace falta otro proyecto más para especular, solo uno que funcione "de verdad" y que consiga que la gente de la calle, mi madre o tu abuela, lo pueda utilizar.



Lo pueden utilizar, pero faltan incentivos. Pero por poder, pueden. Y ya no pueden decir que ni siquiera lo conocen. La información está ahí, más disponible que nunca. Cualquiera tiene un primo que le ha hablado de Bitcoin. Que no se quejen más tarde diciendo que los que hemos entrado antes somos unos afortunados.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ene 2018)

¿Coinbase detrás del spam en la mempool?

Vaya vaya, esto no me lo esperaba... y tal.

Twitter


----------



## ertitoagus (12 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Coinbase detrás del spam en la mempool?
> 
> Vaya vaya, esto no me lo esperaba... y tal.
> 
> Twitter




Hombre está muy claro que todo el tinglado que han montado Bitcoin yisus R. Ver, Jihad wu y fakesatoshi no era posible sin la estrecha colaboración de un cuarto personaje, Brian Armstrong.

Por cierto, esto si que tiene más chica, Twitter 

"
JTBC: South Korean gov't "shocked" at the number of citizens requesting the removal of Justice Minister and Finance Minister for market manipulation. 100k signatures filed to reject #cryptocurrency trading ban proposal. 30k signatures filed for removal of the two ministers."

Parece que los coreanos del sur empiezan a pedir cortar las cabezas de los ministros que causaron el dumpeo de esta semana....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ene 2018)

Yo tampoco veo nada raro en lo de Coinbase. Aunque eso no quita tampoco a que esté fusilando a comisiones a sus clientes debido, principalmente, a la incapacidad técnica que manifiesta al no ser capaz de implementar el SegWit.

Tampoco es ético el que todavía no haya permitido a sus clientes acceder a los Bcrashes que les corresponden después del fork. Eso sí, el día que lo permitan, bien por una sentencia judicial, bien por presiones del mercado, nos vamos a reir pero bien.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo tampoco veo nada raro en lo de Coinbase. Aunque eso no quita tampoco a que esté fusilando a comisiones a sus clientes debido, principalmente, a la incapacidad técnica que manifiesta al no ser capaz de implementar el SegWit.
> 
> Tampoco es ético el que todavía no haya permitido a sus clientes acceder a los Bcrashes que les corresponden después del fork. Eso sí, el día que lo permitan, bien por una sentencia judicial, bien por presiones del mercado, nos vamos a reir pero bien.



Hombre, a Coinbase, ademas de no implementar Segwit, se le acusa de no implementar batching, es decir que en vez de agrupar las transacciones de sus clientes en una sola y enviarlas para no saturar, las envían una a una.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (12 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Eso es incorrecto.
> 
> El batching no provoca problemas de saturación en la red, lo que provoca es un problema a la propia Coinbase, que al no hacerlo correctamente acaba con muchas direcciones y pocos satoshis en cada una, lo que le suppone que para sacar de ellas esas pequeñas cantidades la fee resulte más alta que la propia cantidad a transferir. Al final acaban con un monton de dinero que no tienen forma de mover, al menos de manera sencilla y económica.



O sea, que según tú es lo mismo meter en la cadena de bloques una sola transacción (aprox. el 0,05% de un bloque al uso) con 50 ingresos o retiradas de usuarios que usar aprox. el 2,5% del bloque para lo mismo.

Pues para ti la perra gorda, no merece la pena ni rebatirte ese argumento tan chorra.


----------



## Pablo Villa (12 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Coinbase detrás del spam en la mempool?
> 
> Vaya vaya, esto no me lo esperaba... y tal.
> 
> Twitter



Mangantes haciendo mierda alli donde se arrastran
BBVA Ventures invierte en Coinbase, plataforma Bitcoin - BBVA


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ene 2018)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> O sea, que según tú es lo mismo meter en la cadena de bloques una sola transacción (aprox. el 0,05% de un bloque al uso) con 50 ingresos o retiradas de usuarios que usar aprox. el 2,5% del bloque para lo mismo.
> 
> Pues para ti la perra gorda, no merece la pena ni rebatirte ese argumento tan chorra.




Ni puto caso al keynur, con ese nivel que tiene no me extraña que apoye la mierda de bcash.

Claro que ocupa menos espacio agrupar transacciones. Si las hacen por separado tienen que duplicar inputs y sus firmas. Agrupandolas esto solo se hace una vez. 

Y cuando se implementen las Schnorr el ahorro será aun mayor agrupando.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ene 2018)

Tenéis razón con lo del batching, no me acordaba. Y también tenéis razón en que, cuando se implementen las schnorr signatures, se ayudará enormemente a los exchangers a agrupar todas esas UTXOs.


----------



## trescuernos (12 Ene 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Aquí, sobretodo sin especificar, me pierdo un poco. Es cierto que las empresas tradicionales piden expertos en Blockchain. Creo que ni ellos saben muy bien para qué. Por otro lado, no creo que falte fuerza creativa en el principal proyecto, Bitcoin. A parte de Hearn y Andreesen, no se han visto bajas significativas en el proyecto y diría que eso es lo que nos debería preocupar.



Me refería a los españoles. A Alberto Gomez de Coinffeine, Barrabes Next, a Luis Cuende de Aragon... hay varias, y muchas empresas, consultoras y bancos subiéndose al carro, pero de la manera equivocada en mi humilde opinión. Se abandonaron los proyectos para favorecer el uso masivo por las personas y comercios.



tastas dijo:


> No hay ninguna alt que haya puesto en marcha LN. Bitcoin tiene la delantera en esto, como entre otras cosas, porque lo necesita y porque tiene a los mejores desarrolladores involucrados. Necesita escalar debido a su alta demanda, cosa que hoy sólo puede decir ETH y no parece estar consiguiendo más allá de hacerlo offchain, sin ni siquiera premiar a los nodos (centralización).
> Según tengo entendido, los canales de pago sí que serían de un punto a un punto, pero las LN no. En las LN, como una red de canales de pago, cada nodo ofrece una especie de crédito donde los usuarios de la red pueden pagarse y prestarse entre sí. Con lo que el potencial de aumento de TPS que dejarán de hacerse en la red principal es brutal. Y más si añadimos sidechains u otros proyectos aún más modernos como MAST.



Según gente más inteligente que yo es muy complicado que funcione si quieres seguir siendo descentralizado y distribuido. Si no tienes un nodo que que gestione esas transferencias al final tienes que recurrir a la Cadena de bloques principal porque la gente común no recibimos transferencias de donde gastamos el dinero, ni estamos en un ecosistema económico cerrado. Funcionaría en usos muy concretos como en una casa de cambios o en una bolsa. Donde el flujo de dinero es circular. Hay muchos artículos por ahí, escritos por gente interesada de otros proyectos, pero no dejan de tener su parte de certidumbre. Un ejemplo de un dev. de Bch:
Mathematical Proof That the Lightning Network Cannot Be a Decentralized Bitcoin Scaling Solution



tastas dijo:


> Lo pueden utilizar, pero faltan incentivos. Pero por poder, pueden. Y ya no pueden decir que ni siquiera lo conocen. La información está ahí, más disponible que nunca. Cualquiera tiene un primo que le ha hablado de Bitcoin. Que no se quejen más tarde diciendo que los que hemos entrado antes somos unos afortunados.



Y si pueden o podemos, ¿porqué ya no lo utilizamos? ¿Porqué sólo llama la atención a la gente "normal" por el valor especulativo? En 2013 lo podía entender... ahora con toda la info y recursos que existen solo me queda una respuesta: porque no hay donde gastarlos. Precisamente es de lo que me quejo. Con la cantidad de devs. y de financiación en todos estos años no ha llegado al gran público para lo que se supone que debe llegar.

Un saludo.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Ene 2018)

Rajoy dijo:


> Ah, pero es que ya no compras Nxt a cascoporro Jorgito ?
> 
> Ya lo entiendo, estás esperando que pase de la posición 82 en coinmarketcap a la que ha caído en menos de dos semanas, a la posición 500 ó 1000 para poder comprar a megasuper cascoporro, no ?
> 
> ...



compro todos los que puedo a estos precios...y resto de monedas que se ponen baratas tambien


----------



## remonster (12 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> compro todos los que puedo a estos precios...y resto de monedas que se ponen baratas tambien



A este le vamos a colocar urbucoins


----------



## tixel (12 Ene 2018)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Hombre está muy claro que todo el tinglado que han montado Bitcoin yisus R. Ver, Jihad wu y fakesatoshi no era posible sin la estrecha colaboración de un cuarto personaje, Brian Armstrong.
> 
> Por cierto, esto si que tiene más chica, Twitter
> 
> ...



O sea que a corecoin le están haciendo la cama. Pues eso ya lo hemos dicho, ni cristo quiere saber nada de ese engendro, es un epic fail de libro, ahí no va a quedar ni el tato, solo los gurus de este hilo. Mucha suerte.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 15:48 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Yo no veo conspiración ninguna en ese tuit... resulta que coinbase paraliza temporalmente sus transacciones, y la mempool cae. Joder, pues lo normal. No olvidemos la enorme cantidad de clientes que tiene Coinbase.
> 
> Luego retoman la actividad normal, y de repente envian a la red todas las transacciones que tenian en espera. La mempool repunta. ¿¿Eso es raro?? ¿¿ Eso es spam??
> 
> Perfectamente normal... os empeñáis en ver fantasmas donde no hay nada. Paranoia nivel avanzado la vuestra



Es lo que pasa siempre, cuando no tenemos nada que ofreder desviamos la atención a lo malo que son los otros. Pasa en cualquier proceso que no tiene nada que ofrecer, como el proces de los huevos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Los fanboys de Core siempre con el cuando, cuando, cuando... ese que nunca llega.



Asúmelo.

No vamos sacrificar la descentralización de la red para que un señoritingo como tú se compre un puñetero café.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ene 2018)

trescuernos dijo:


> Me refería a los españoles. A Alberto Gomez de Coinffeine, Barrabes Next, a Luis Cuende de Aragon... hay varias, y muchas empresas, consultoras y bancos subiéndose al carro, pero de la manera equivocada en mi humilde opinión. Se abandonaron los proyectos para favorecer el uso masivo por las personas y comercios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Empiezo por el final. Dices que no lo utilizamos. Esto no es cierto. Se usa y bastante, yo personalmente suelo hacer alguna compra pagando con bitcoin todas las semanas. Es cierto que me gustaria que hubiera mas sitios que aceptaran bitcoin y si asi fuera gastaria mas. Pero la mayor prueba de que se usa es que desde hace tiempo los bloques van llenos hasta los topes. Eso es gente usandola. ¿ Que porcentaje de todas las transaccion son hacia y desde los exchanges ? Pues la verdad es que no tengo ese dato pero intuyo que no será demasiado. Si alguien puede aportar el dato se agradece.

Sobre lo que dices de las LN de que los pagos se hacen en un sentido. Te estas olvidando de que LN es una RED y que no necesitas tener abierto un canal con cada comerciante ya que las transacciones se pueden enrutar a traves de diferentes nodos. Se crearan muchos nodos que funcionaran como "pasarelas". Por ejemplo tiene sentido que un individuo tenga abierto un canal con un exchange, donde pueda hacer tx bidireccionales. Seguro tambien los exchanges tendran abiertos canales entre ellos. Solo con eso ya es suficiente para que cualquiera pueda enviar a cualquiera enrutando a traves de los exchanges sin necesidad de abrir mas canales. Y ademas de los exchanges seguro apareceran otros actores viendo un nicho de mercado lo cual hara la red aun mas distribuida.


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Ene 2018)

Twitter

@JosuGoi1
En respuesta a @TokenHash @WhalePanda y a 8 más


The important thing is that you can have RSK on top of Bitcoin but not the opposite.

It happens the same with a political system: you can have a socialist comunity inside a libertarian country, but not the opposite.


----------



## tastas (12 Ene 2018)

Portugal, venta de BTC sin pago por ganancias.
Finanças: lucros com bitcoin não pagam imposto

Taptap


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Ene 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Portugal, venta de BTC sin pago por ganancias.
> Finanças: lucros com bitcoin não pagam imposto
> 
> Taptap



¿Eso quiere decir venta de BTC sin pagar impuesto por incremento de capital?

joder, Portugal está ahí al lado. Ahí sí que me largo yo un añito... y como me guste ese año hasta me quedo allí pa siempre...

De todas formas, a mi aún me queda mucho para ese nivel. Según mis objetivos, se tiene que multiplicar el precio x100 otra vez :: no es broma :'(


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ene 2018)

Más info sobre batching: Saving up to 80% on Bitcoin transaction fees by batching payments

Parece que Coinbase esta estudiando aplicar batching, Segwit y otros:
Twitter


----------



## Cetero (12 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Risas aseguradas:
> 
> *El Banco de España y la CNMV estudian un marco regulatorio para el bitcoin y el resto de criptodivisas - elEconomista.es*
> 
> ...



Añado el parrafo anterior de la noticia.
Lo que esta diciendo es que estan preocupados por plataformas no reguladas que dicen que te compran criptomonedas a tu nombre, pero que no las tienes tu en "el famoso monedero".
¿Alguien piensa en MtGox?
Es posible que no tengan NPI, pero esto parece bastante sensato.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Yo lo tengo más que asumido, y no me preocupa en absoluto. Porque para comprar cafés ya tengo muchas alternativas, y mucho mejores que BTC.
> 
> Lo que sí debería preocuparos a los fanboys de Core es que esas alternativas hacen lo mismo que BTC, y además sirven para comprar cafe y para hacer muchas otras cosas que con Bitcoin no puedes.



Pero aquí sigues, dando por culo en el hilo de Bitcoin, en lugar de irte a presumir a cualquier hilo atiborrado de usuarios de las otras shitcoins que dices tú que son "más mejores".


----------



## Gian Gastone (12 Ene 2018)

Yo creo que lo que estudia la CNMV es la forma de trincar de las criptomonedas. Es por tu BIEN!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ene 2018)

Me dicen por el pinganillo que kraken lleva dos días caído. ¿Sabéis algo de eso? Yo ni siquiera tengo cuenta abierta allí, pero algunos amigos me están preguntando por el whatsapp.


----------



## Arctic (12 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me dicen por el pinganillo que kraken lleva dos días caído. ¿Sabéis algo de eso? Yo ni siquiera tengo cuenta abierta allí, pero algunos amigos me están preguntando por el whatsapp.



Si, están off. Con un teórico mantenimiento programado que se ha debido complicar. Llevaban un par de meses con un servicio deplorable, pero esto ya es el colmo. 
Dile a tus amigos que aquí pueden seguir el estado:
Kraken Status - System Upgrade


----------



## tastas (12 Ene 2018)

Yo ya saqué mi dinero de ahí hace tiempo. 
Pensando en positivo son los arreglos que tenían que hacer, que les cuesta hacerlos. Pensando en la realidad, se les está yendo de las manos y me alegro mucho de haberme ido de allí y quedarme tan tranquilo con mis palomitas.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ene 2018)

Coinmarketcap just remove reference of bitcoin twitter : Bitcoin

Como dicen los comentarios, a ver si hacen lo mismo con bitcoin.com y blockexplorer.com; se puede solicitar desde aqui: 
CoinMarketCap Request

Para los que no lo sepan, el Twitter de bitcoin y las webs bitcoin.com y blockexplorer.com son territorio Bcash.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ene 2018)

Kraken llevaba mal semanas, es mejor si tienen que parar 3-4 días y luego que funcione todo correctamente.

Y más ahora con la que está cayendo.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ene 2018)

Nueva wallet Lightning Network para Android (recién salida del horno así que con precaución). 
Pego información sobre ella:

I've released a testnet version of Android Lightning wallet today, would very much appreciate if you could help me with testing by trying it out.

Google Play: Bitcoin + Lightning Wallet - Aplicaciones de Android en Google Play
Direct APK download: lnwallet/app-release.apk at master · btcontract/lnwallet · GitHub 

Project website
Lightning Wallet 

Bug reporting 

Github Issues · btcontract/lnwallet · GitHub 

Twitter Anton Kumaigorodski (@akumaigorodski) on Twitter 

Telegram https://t.me/lightningwallet 

Email anton.kumaigorodskiy@outlook.com 

Places where you can spend Lightning funds 

Buy coffee at https://starblocks.acinq.co 

Read paid articles at https://yalls.org 

Send payments to each other (wallet supports that on testnet) 

Recommended nodes to connect to (they are hosted on a dedicated servers and are thus more reliable) 

https://explorer.acinq.co/#/n/03dc39d7f43720c2c0f86778dfd2a77049fa4a44b4f0a8afb62f3921567de41375 (my node, can be found by name "oh hi mark") 

https://explorer.acinq.co/#/n/03933884aaf1d6b108397e5efe5c86bcf2d8ca8d2f700eda99db9214fc2712b134 (ACINQ node, can be found by name "endurance") 

https://explorer.acinq.co/#/n/02ecafd1d828301da58edacdd61232835940c91767a01b3bfba57240989f9df4da (Yalls.org node, can only be found by it's id 02ecafd1d...)
But you are free to choose any node you like, of course.

Lightning wallet details 

Fully autonomous, uses segwit-enabled bitcoinj for Bitcoin stuff and custom library for Lightning stuff (which is heavily inspired by https://github.com/ACINQ/eclair project). 

Can not route third party Lightning payments. Can send and receive your payments, but receiving is only on testnet for now since receiving of Lightning payments on mainnet from lite clients like mine would need to rely on a special WatchTower server and protocol devs hasn't started working on it yet. 

Uses a special server called Olympus which carries out various maintenance tasks, more details here: http://lightning-wallet.com/what-does-olympus-server-do. The most interesting thing about Olympus is storage tokens (NOT AN ICO!) which is, I believe, the best way to scale and sustain my project, you can read more on them here: http://lightning-wallet.com/storage-tokens. 

Allows for one active payment channel at a time. The reasons for this are purely non-technical: such an approach makes wallet UX more user-friendly and saves on Bitcoin fees, the only downside is you won't be able to send Lightning payments and will have to open a new channel if your only peer becomes permanently offline. But in my view Lightning will quickly evolve into a network of professional, very well connected and always online nodes which would compete on routing fees so this should not be a problem. 

I've made a couple of videos you might be interested in 

https://youtu.be/26JM53asTWE is an in-depth demo of how storage tokens work and also a wallet crash course of sorts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-WJPjAp5u8 shows how wallet reacts to various emergencies


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Ene 2018)

Hay uno por twitter diciendo que va a denunciar a Kraken al FBI


----------



## Emeregildo (12 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me dicen por el pinganillo que kraken lleva dos días caído. ¿Sabéis algo de eso? Yo ni siquiera tengo cuenta abierta allí, pero algunos amigos me están preguntando por el whatsapp.



Kraken lleva 3 meses caido


----------



## sirpask (12 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Hay uno por twitter diciendo que va a denunciar a Kraken al FBI



Que denuncie, que denuncie..


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2018)

ES OFICIAL: El Gobierno dice que no se puede eliminar... | News | Cointelegraph

En un anuncio oficial, el Gobierno surcoreano reitera que NO HABRÁ PROHIBICIÓN DE COMERCIALIZACIÓN en el mercado de criptomoneda a corto plazo y que NADA HA TERMINADO. Presentaron una petición para solicitar el despido del jefe del Ministerio de Justicia por el fiasco del comercio de criptodivisas.
No hay prohibición, todo fue FUD


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ES OFICIAL: El Gobierno dice que no se puede eliminar... | News | Cointelegraph
> 
> En un anuncio oficial, el Gobierno surcoreano reitera que NO HABRÁ PROHIBICIÓN DE COMERCIALIZACIÓN en el mercado de criptomoneda a corto plazo y que NADA HA TERMINADO. Presentaron una petición para solicitar el despido del jefe del Ministerio de Justicia por el fiasco del comercio de criptodivisas.
> No hay prohibición, todo fue FUD



Si se prohibiera aquí en Españistán algo de ese estilo, cuatro berrinches en algún foro, y lunes al curre calladitos.

Podría haber sido todo, una especie de test para valorar como se lo tomaría la masa coreana, y visto lo visto, cabeza bajo tierra y que la cosa discurra como hasta ahora.

En cuanto a lo que han aportado los compañeros sobre la CNMV, creo que por aquí nadie les ha llamado, ni se les necesita, ni se les espera...personalmente que se vayan a tomar por el saco, y sigan metiendo mano en el bolsillo de los accionistas del IBEX, que eso si se les da muy bien.

El día que BTC esté controlado por este puñado de fósiles y sanguijuelas, mejor enviarlos a una dirección sin clave privada e irse a tomar unas cañas.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## sirpask (12 Ene 2018)

Pero lo que no entiendo... si tengo 500 bitcoins, que mas le da a la CNMV? Si no es dinero y no hay que declararlo?


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ene 2018)

Aqui dejo esto para el genio de nuestro hilo que dice que con el batching no se ahorra en comisiones y en espacio:

Saving up to 80% on Bitcoin transaction fees by batching payments


----------



## sirpask (13 Ene 2018)

Evolución del tráfico web en internet....


----------



## FoSz2 (13 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Pero lo que no entiendo... si tengo 500 bitcoins, que mas le da a la CNMV? Si no es dinero y no hay que declararlo?



ejem... acerca de lo de declararlo... ¿no es dinero pero no paga IVA?ienso: De todas formas, en cualquier caso sí se podría entender como un _bien o derecho de contenido económico_... 

y si tienes 500 BTC su cotización tendría que estar por debajo de 1,400 €/BTC para que no estés obligado a presentar y declarar el impuesto sobre el patrimonio
Cómo calcular el impuesto sobre el patrimonio (con ejemplos prácticos)

¿Se sabe cómo va el impuesto de patrimonio en Portugal?

Eu gosto das fazendas alentejanas, são calmas, lindas e férteis.
:fiufiu:


----------



## endemoniado (13 Ene 2018)

Me acabo de enterar de lo de kraken, tengo un millón de pelas en fiat ahí metido xD y menos mal que había sacado unos cuantos miles en días anteriores. Lo voy dando por perdido ¿? :XX:

En caso de hackeo generalizado hay alguna diferencia entre tener la pasta en criptos a tenerla en fiat ¿?


----------



## bavech (13 Ene 2018)

Se están haciendo esfuerzos por concientizar a la gente sobre las tecnologías que debemos exigir para que Bitcoin avance, aquí en Reditt SEGWIT & BATCHING STATUS ¿alguien sabe más del tema? por ejemplo Bisq ¿ocupa SEGWIT?

Con esa información clara podemos influir y migrar a los servicios que la soporten, por lo menos yo, puedo influir en bastante gente que me sigue.


----------



## Pablo Villa (13 Ene 2018)

Hay rumores de que los exchanges van a pasar a la historia en breve?
Un tipo por ahi esta alertando de eso.

Alguien sabe algo?
THEY ARE CLOSING BITCOINS EXCHANGES. ESTAN CERRANDO PLATAFORMAS DE BITCOINS.

YOU HAVE UNTIL JANUARY 27 TO GET YOUR BITCOIN OUT. I TOLD YOU. !! ITS COMING AND BIG TIME. THE EVENT IS COMING

OK AS YOU CAN SEE. THEY ARE CLOSING EXCHANGES. NOW YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO? GET YOUR BITCOIN OFFLINE AND WAIT UNTIL THE STORM IS OVER.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Hay rumores de que los exchanges van a pasar a la historia en breve?
> Un tipo por ahi esta alertando de eso.
> 
> Alguien sabe algo?
> ...



Sounds legit.

:XX:


----------



## Arctic (13 Ene 2018)

endemoniado dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar de lo de kraken, tengo un millón de pelas en fiat ahí metido xD y menos mal que había sacado unos cuantos miles en días anteriores. Lo voy dando por perdido ¿? :XX:
> 
> En caso de hackeo generalizado hay alguna diferencia entre tener la pasta en criptos a tenerla en fiat ¿?



Yo creo que no hay problema si es un hackeo. El dinero está en un banco y los BTC en su mayoría en cold wallets. El riesgo es que fuese alguien de dentro con acceso al banco o a las claves privadas. O que sean tan paquetes de haber jodido la base de datos y que ahora tengan problemas para recuperarla, pero me parece improbable.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> No se si eres realmente así de tonto o me estás bacilando. ¿Has leido el artículo que has puesto?
> 
> Ahí se habla de agrupar OUTPUTS en una sola transacción. Lo que estabamos diciendo que era el problema de Coinbase (y de todo aquel que tenga un monedero con direcciones de cambio, es decir todos) es el llamado DUST. Tienen unos *pocos *satoshis en *miles *de direcciones diferentes, por lo que necesita agrupar los INPUTS para consolidar todas esas direcciones en una sola, sin que se le vayan los satoshis en fees por el camino.
> 
> ...



No importa. Coinbase se ha apropiado indebidamente de los bcrashes de sus usuarios así que, vendiéndolos, tiene dinero de sobra para mantener su ineficiente operativa e ir agrupando las ingentes cantidades de UTXOs que tiene que agrupar para poder realizor envíos.


----------



## sirpask (13 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ejem... acerca de lo de declararlo... ¿no es dinero pero no paga IVA?ienso: De todas formas, en cualquier caso sí se podría entender como un _bien o derecho de contenido económico_...
> 
> y si tienes 500 BTC su cotización tendría que estar por debajo de 1,400 €/BTC para que no estés obligado a presentar y declarar el impuesto sobre el patrimonio
> Cómo calcular el impuesto sobre el patrimonio (con ejemplos prácticos)
> ...



Osea que tengo que procurar estar siempre por debajo de los 700.000€? para no cometer delito?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Si esta es la manera en que Bitcoin debía funcionar, que baje Satoshi y lo vea.



Por supuesto que esa es la forma en la que Bitcoin debe funcionar. Bitcoin no puede ni debe hacer distinciones entre los usos que la gente quiere darle y sólo el libre mercado debe actuar y decidir cuáles de esos usos son más valiosos y merecen disponer del precioso espacio que ofrece la cadena de bloques.

Por lo tanto una transacción cuyo objetivo sea agrupar las UTXOs en un solo input no debería tener ninguna prioridad sobre otra cuyo objetivo pueda ser, por ejemplo, mover $10.000.000 fuera de las fronteras chinas.

La red no puede, ni debe, hacer distinciones al respecto.

Por eso los chicos listos que administraban otros exchangers, lo que siempre han ido haciendo es utilizar los periodos de baja demanda de la red (fines de semana y periodos vacacionales) para realizar operaciones de batchings de las UTXOs con cantidades ridículas que los usuarios les iban haciendo llegar.

Mientras el resto de exchangers hacían sus deberes, Coinbase se encargaba de ir promocionando estafas como Bcrash, de echar basura sobre Bitcoin, usurpar los bcrashes que pertenecían a sus usuarios, etc.

Pero, claro, si algo tiene Bitcoin es que es absolutamente inmisericorde... y ahora a Coinbase, por su mala cabeza, le sale la mierda por las orejas.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 09:57 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Osea que tengo que procurar estar siempre por debajo de los 700.000€? para no cometer delito?



No es un delito si lo que defraudes queda por debajo de los 120.000 merkels.

Mira cuál es el porcentaje que la autonosuya en la que vives aplica de impuesto de patrimonio porque varía mucho de unas a otras. Creo que el peor de los casos es Extremadura, que te roba hasta un máximo 3'25% por impuesto de patrimonio. Pues bien, ese 3'25% que defraudas no debe superar los 120.000 merkels.

Si haces los cálculos, significa que, si posees más de 3'7 millones de merkels en bitcoins, estarías cometiendo delito en Extremadura si no declarases patrimonio y fueras residente fiscal allí.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Entonces no se para qué inventó Satoshi las direcciones de cambio. Igual te parece razonable pensar que si pagas con Bitcoin una compra de 200$, y en tu dirección tienes 250$, se te vayan 20$ en comisión por el pago, y los 30$ de cambio queden en otra dirección donde no los puedas sacar sin pagar 20$ más.
> 
> Es decir que para un pago de 200$ te has gastado 240$.
> 
> Vaya genio el Satoshi. ¿No?



¿Prefieres un sistema en el que el 99% de los comercios te diga que no está dispuesto a aceptar bitcoins si provienen de direcciones que superen los $100, $200 y $500 de balance, como ocurre con los billetes de euro?


----------



## Pirro (13 Ene 2018)

Respecto al problema de Coinbase y sus miles de direcciones con pocos satoshis que no pueden usar sin quemar la pasta en comisiones...

¿Por qué no usar fees ridículas? Supongo que porque las transacciones se demorarían meses o años. En ese caso ¿Por qué no ofrecerle esos satoshis semicongelados a particulares a cambio de un interés? Todo transparente y sobre la cadena de bloques, negocio del tipo, vd le presta 0.8BTC a Coinbase y le llegará una transferencia de 1BTC -por poner un ejemplo- en Marzo de 2019.

¿O he dicho una gilipollez?


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ejem... acerca de lo de declararlo... ¿no es dinero pero no paga IVA?ienso: De todas formas, en cualquier caso sí se podría entender como un _bien o derecho de contenido económico_...
> 
> y si tienes 500 BTC su cotización tendría que estar por debajo de 1,400 €/BTC para que no estés obligado a presentar y declarar el impuesto sobre el patrimonio
> Cómo calcular el impuesto sobre el patrimonio (con ejemplos prácticos)
> ...



Si tienes 500 BTC lo primero para que un estado te saquee es saber que los tienes, y que son todos tuyos.

¿cómo lo demuestras?

¿Haces un pago a hacienda en BTC?

¿Les dejas que comprueben sus funcionarios tus claves privadas y luego que hagan copia para tener en sus archivos?

¿Y si por ejemplo denuncio a mi vecino diciendo que posee 1000 BTC que no quiere declarar?


Esto no es tan fácil como puede parecer a primera vista. Aplicar una fiscalidad sobre un activo, ha de ser cristalino, no nos sirve dejar las cosas bajo la opinión del funcionario de turno.

Aquí y ahora hay intereses millonarios que pueden pleitear con la administración en caso de negligencia y joderla bien jodida, no solo los holders de BTC podrían tener responsabilidades, quizá la hacienda pública sea la que tiene la pelota en el tejado.

Yo no puedo declarar algo sin dar fe, o probar dicha propiedad.

Pago por un coche que tengo ami nombre, por una casa, por una cuenta corriente, por unas acciones...¿pero BTC?

No hay forma humana de dar fe de posesión sin entregar claves privadas, ya que de no hacerlo notarialmente, cualquiera puede mover desde una cuenta BTC y afirmar que he sido yo o cualquiera de vosotros.

No sirve que hacienda diga:

- Mandame aquí 1 BTC como pago, ya que rastreará el origen de la transacción, y tendré de dónde viene

Pese a ello, no tiene forma humana de probar que esa cuenta tiene un titular asociado verazmente con nombres y apellidos.

Por otro lado, ¿quién está dispuesto a registrar notarialmente la titularidad de 500 BTC teniendo que entregar al notario las claves privadas?

¿se aceptará la buena fe del contribuyente y dará por buena su palabra?

¿y si tengo 1000 BTC y me sale de los santísimos declarar solo 100?

Ya anticipo que esto no es fácil, y posiblemente los primeros que vayan corriendo a declarar sus BTC o plusvalías sean los primeros que paguen el pato, y en unos años quizá se les recuerde como "los pardillos"

La única solución que veo es que BTC no declare impuestos sobre el patrimonio, ya que no puedes probar dicho patrimonio verazmente...salvo tener ese dinero en un exchanger...algo para mi impensable...pero de todo hay en este mundo.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## Pirro (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> No, es mucho mejor un sistema en el que el 100% de los comercios te diga que sí, que acepta bitcoins de cualquier dirección, pero que tienes que pagar 20$ de más por la transacción y otros 20$ más por darte el cambio.
> 
> Que bien, ¿eh?
> 
> ...



Perdido estoy yo ahora mismo.

¿No se supone que la cuantía de la fee determina más o menos la velocidad con la que los mineros procesan la transacción? Si la bajas lo suficiente podrá tardar meses o años, pero acabarían procediendo ¿no?


----------



## remonster (13 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No importa. Coinbase se ha apropiado indebidamente de los bcrashes de sus usuarios así que, vendiéndolos, tiene dinero de sobra para mantener su ineficiente operativa e ir agrupando las ingentes cantidades de UTXOs que tiene que agrupar para poder realizor envíos.



Yo creo que el asunto de los bcrashes va por otro lado. Lo que debe pasar es qur operaban con reserva fraccionaria (igual pq les habian hackeado) y no tienen los bcrash que deberian tener. Eso les pone en las manos de jihan y ver y estos meses han estado intentando comprar bcrashes.


----------



## tastas (13 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Si se prohibiera aquí en Españistán algo de ese estilo, cuatro berrinches en algún foro, y lunes al curre calladitos.



Te falta el coletas y Pedro Sanchez pidiendo impuestos extraordinarios a los exchanges en forma de recargo solidario en favor de los bancos que tan mal lo van a pasar por culpa de internet.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 11:14 ----------




bavech dijo:


> por ejemplo Bisq ¿ocupa SEGWIT?



Lo que utiliza Bisq para que el monedero funcione, bitcoinj, todavía no está preparado para Segwit. Por tanto, no. El monedero de Bisq aún no funciona con Segwit, lo que no quita que puedas enviar y recibir al monedero externo con direcciones Segwit.

Support for Bitcoin Bech32 SegWit addresses · Issue #1139 · bisq-network/exchange · GitHub


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Perdido estoy yo ahora mismo.
> 
> ¿No se supone que la cuantía de la fee determina más o menos la velocidad con la que los mineros procesan la transacción? Si la bajas lo suficiente podrá tardar meses o años, pero acabarían procediendo ¿no?



Por supuesto.

Ayer puse en el hilo transacciones de $4, $5 ó $7 (1 input + 2 outputs) que entraban en la cadena de bloques unos días después de haber sido enviadas a la red.


----------



## tastas (13 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Perdido estoy yo ahora mismo.
> 
> ¿No se supone que la cuantía de la fee determina más o menos la velocidad con la que los mineros procesan la transacción? Si la bajas lo suficiente podrá tardar meses o años, pero acabarían procediendo ¿no?



No, no procederán. Eso era así cuando los bloques no iban llenos hasta arriba ni había una legión de transacciones por confirmar. Como en un atasco, esperabas unas horas o días hasta que las transacciones como la tuya pudieran pasar.
Ahora si pones 10 sat/byte cuando no hay bloque en una semana que salga con una transacción con menos de 50 sat/byte, tu transacción a menos que tenga mucha chiripa o privilegio minero no entrará en ningún bloque y los nodos la acabarán olvidando por ser demasiado antigua. En la práctica, es como si te devolvieran el dinero. En realidad, nunca se llegó a mover porque hiciste una oferta para moverlos demasiado baja que no ha sido aceptada. Para evitar esto y que no te crujan en comisiones si tu transacción no tiene mucha urgencia vale la pena utilizar RBF (replace by fee) que te permite aumentar tu oferta sobre la misma transacción. RBF es fácil de utilizar con el monedero electrum.

----

Ayer metí una transacción por menos de 100 sat/byte, menos de 2,5$ con Segwit. Me pregunto si hay alguien que no sea un exchange centralizado haciendo transacciones por 500 sat/byte.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> El problemas de las comisiones en Bitcoin es que crean una fricción enorme en el sistema.
> 
> Para entenderlo, es como si tenemos un motor al que le falta el aceite. En esa situación, lo que cuesta moverlo es una brutalidad. Las pérdidas por rozamiento y desgaste son enormes.



El sistema, efectivamente, es como un motor y un número enorme de carrocerías disponibles para él, desde la de un descapotable, un camión de transporte de mercancías, hasta un tractor agrícola.

Todas las carrocerías facilitan usos distintos para ese motor, pero cuatro adolescentes mentales como tixel, jorgitonew, tú y alguno más, lloráis y pataleáis porque el resto de los usuarios no os permiten pasaros las 24 horas del día con el motor metido en el descapotable dándoos vueltas por la ciudad y haciendo el subnornal para arrimar vuestras pichitas al culo de vuestras novias, mientras el resto de usuarios de la red que desean hacer un uso del motor con mayor valor añadido se quedan esperando a que a los señoritos les apetezca parar y desmontar el motor para colocarlo en las otras carrocerías.



keinur dijo:


> Algunos dirían que ese motor es más "valioso"... Yo creo que un sistema que se ha hecho para mover dinero no es más valioso cuanto más cuesta que cumpla su propósito.



No. El motor es valioso porque es el único motor que existe y, dependiendo del uso que le des (la carrocería en la que lo pongas), conseguirás unos usos u otros.

Y el sistema no se ha hecho "para mover dinero". "Mover dinero" con Bitcoin es sólo uno de los posibles usos que puede hacerse de la red. Hay más usos que compiten con ese y ninguno tiene prioridad. Aquel que mayor valor añadido ofrezca, podrá pagar mejores comisiones y se ganará el derecho a ocupar el preciado espacio de la cadena.

¿O acaso no crees que es el libre mercado el que pueda determinar mejor ese tipo de cosas?


----------



## sirpask (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> No de una forma determinista. Puedes poner una fee baja y esperar... pero nadie te garantiza que vaya a entrar en un bloque, ni cuándo.
> 
> Recordemos que la red automáticamente elimina transacciones pendientes con una cierta antigüedad, creo que 90 días. Pasado ese tiempo tendrías que volver a enviarla, y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> ...



Entonces el IVA y el IRPF son un impedimento para que la economia en España funcione.
Montoro toma nota... hay que eliminar todo tipo de impuestos.


Sin feeds altas los mineros se dedicarían a vender arroz.

y sin impuestos, no habría carreteras.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Estamos venga a hablar de transacciones, entradas, salidas... de hecho Bitcoin es exactamente eso, un registro de movimientos. ¿Y ahora dices que no se ha hecho para mover?
> 
> Claro que sí. El sentido de que exista Bitcoin es que permita *mover *satoshis. Llamalo dineo o lo que quieras.
> 
> El hecho es que las fees altas son una ineficiencia del sistema, una fricción, un IMPEDIMENTO a que se produzca ese movimiento, que es precisamente la esencia de Bitcoin.



Bitcoin tampoco es un registro de movimientos. Eso es una visión simplista y parcial.

Lo que la cadena de bloques va almacenando son registros de información junto con las instrucciones (scripts) que condicionan sobre quién puede seguir escribiendo en la cadena. Esos scripts pueden adquirir bastante complejidad porque la cantidad de comandos con los que se pueden programar es numerosa y variada. Aquí tienes más información sobre los scripts de Bitcoin:

Script - Bitcoin Wiki

Así que... no, bitcoin no es dinero. Bitcoin será dinero si consigues que el script con el que diseñas la transacción otorgue cualidades parecidas a la del dinero electrónico.

Pero Bitcoin será otra cosa distinta al dinero si, a esa transacción, le metes una combinación de opcodes que le otorguen cualidades diferentes. Y mira en el link que te he puesto si existen opcodes distintos y la cantidad de cosas variadas que puedes hacer con ellos.

Además, conforme el consenso de los usuarios va evolucionando a lo largo del tiempo, se van añadiendo al protocolo opcodes nuevos que aportan la posibilidad de programar transacciones con cualidades nuevas y, por lo tanto, permiten emplear Bitcoin para nuevas aplicaciones.

Ni siquiera puedes afirmar que "Satoshi diseñó Bitcoin para que fuese dinero" porque la gran mayoría de esos comandos para programar distintos tipos de transacciones existen desde el principio.

Así que Bitcoin puede emplearse como dinero... si programas tu transacción como tal. Pero pueden dársele otros muchos usos igual de válidos y útiles (o más) si consigues programarlos.


----------



## ForoPesetas (13 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No hay forma humana de dar fe de posesión sin entregar claves privadas, ya que de no hacerlo notarialmente, cualquiera puede mover desde una cuenta BTC y afirmar que he sido yo o cualquiera de vosotros.



Esto no es así. Desde hace tiempo se puede firmar un mensaje en la red bitcoin, lo que sirve para probar que se tiene la clave privada de una determinada dirección. De hecho hay exchanges que piden este procedimiento en el marco de la lucha contra el blanqueo de dinero, y también para invertir en algunas ICOs.



paketazo dijo:


> La única solución que veo es que BTC no declare impuestos sobre el patrimonio, ya que no puedes probar dicho patrimonio verazmente...salvo tener ese dinero en un exchanger...algo para mi impensable...pero de todo hay en este mundo.



Según el artículo 33 de la Ley del IRPF, para que se produzca una ganancia patrimonial debe producirse una variación en la valoración Y en la composición del patrimonio. Para quien haya comprado 500 btc hace tiempo, hasta que no los venda (=cambio en la composición) no se generará una ganancia patrimonial.

Queda la duda de si, no habiéndose producido ganancia patrimonial, se podría de hecho valorar un incremento en el patrimonio de cara a pagar el impuesto de patrimonio. En el caso de las obras de arte, por lo visto hay que pagar patrimonio en función de la tasación actualizada de las mismas.


----------



## Pirro (13 Ene 2018)

> Esto no es así. Desde hace tiempo se puede firmar un mensaje en la red bitcoin, lo que sirve para probar que se tiene la clave privada de una determinada dirección



No. En cualquier caso lo único que se prueba es que se tenía la clave privada en el momento en el que se hizo la firma. A ver quién narices puede refutarme que he olvidado o extraviado una clave.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Entonces el IVA y el IRPF son un impedimento para que la economia en España funcione.
> Montoro toma nota... hay que eliminar todo tipo de impuestos.
> 
> 
> ...



Esto lo dices porque no tienes claro la diferencia entre una tasa y un impuesto.

Mientras que las tasas son el "precio" pagado por el uso de determinado servicio (público o privado), los impuestos son detracciones forzosas determinadas unilateralmente por el gobierno, y cuya finalidad es imprecisa, ya que todos los impuestos financian todo el gasto, pero sin un desglose que permitiera conocer el coste de cada servicio ofrecido por el estado.

Vamos con unos ejemplos:

Los timbres del estado, para ejercer todo tipo de acciones administrativas sobre las que se repercute un coste.

Los peajes de autopista.

las matrículas de universidad

En realidad muchas tasas públicas esconden mordidas (también muchas tasas privadas de concesiones), pero tienen un límite cuantificable. Los impuestos necesariamente incluyen mordidas en forma de sobres a políticos, sobresueldos a empleados públicos, desfalcos y "despilfarros" (que no son sino robos perpetrados desde lo público).


La principal característica de *las tasas públicas es que permiten conocer el coste mayorado de determinado servicio*, lo que hace que los ciudadanos puedan comparar con el servicio equivalente privado.

Por esta razón, la mayor parte de los servicios "necesarios" que provee el estado en competencia con lo privado se financian mediante impuestos, mientras que los servicios en monopolio se financian mediante tasas (porque no hay con que comparar y el ciudadano se jode y "compra" el servicio).

Imagínate que pasaría si los ciudadanos pagáramos tasas por la sanidad o la educación. LA REVOLUCIÓN, amigo, la revolución. Y guillotinas en las plazas...


----------



## Costa2439 (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> El problemas de las comisiones en Bitcoin es que crean una fricción enorme en el sistema.
> 
> Para entenderlo, es como si tenemos un motor al que le falta el aceite. En esa situación, lo que cuesta moverlo es una brutalidad. Las pérdidas por rozamiento y desgaste son enormes.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin sirve para mantener tu propia riqueza y se puede mover muy bien, con unos pocos movimientos al año te sobra para tener tu patrimonio asegurado en la cadena


----------



## tastas (13 Ene 2018)

Mail de kraken diciendo que vuelven, que en 12 horas reactivan retiros y que por ahora no hay tasas, supongo que para alimentar la liquidez inicial.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> No se si eres realmente así de tonto o me estás bacilando. ¿Has leido el artículo que has puesto?
> [...]




A ver si el tonto vas a ser tú. En todo caso te estaria *V*acilando pero te aseguro que no es mi intención, ya te desacreditas tú solo.

Ahora te montas peliculas con que si el dust, inputs y outputs cuando no viene al caso. Agrupando se ahorra y mucho, punto. Y ademas se genera menos dust.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

¿Os acordáis de las discusiones que hemos tenido durante años sobre el PoS VS PoW, de los ejemplos que os he dado de posibles ataques, de la experiencia que tuve con NXT, etc? Bien, traigo esto del hilo de las shitcoins:



plus ultra dijo:


> El nodo ARDR en Poloniex está en una bifurcación. El equipo de Jelurida está actualmente aconsejando a los usuarios que NO realicen depósitos o retiros de ARDR en Poloniex hasta que el problema se haya resuelto. Twitter



¿Qué os parece? Parece que el nodo de poloniex ha caído "en la cadena de bloques equivocada" de la shitcoin ARDOR (que, por cierto, creo que fue fundada por los mismos estafadores que crearon NXT).

Si algo así llegase a ocurrir en Bitcoin, sería un puñetero desastre. Sin embargo pasa en esta scamcoin, y mañana o pasado mañana volverá como si aquí no hubiese pasado nada. ¿Por qué? Pues porque, realmente, las shitcoins como ARDOR no valen nada, no las usa nadie, e importa una mierda lo que suceda con ellas.

Pero ahí tenéis un buen ejemplo de que, con el PoS, crear cadenas de bloques paralelas imposibles de distinguir de la cadena de bloques "legítima", no cuesta nada y que se puede atacar a la red mediante ese sistema. Si inundas la red de nodos maliciosos (relativamente barato de hacer) y estos distribuyen cadenas de bloques ilegítimas (no cuestan nada de construir) puedes lograr que cualquier nodo, incluso nodos importantes como el de Poloniex, que den aislados de la red y manejando información inexacta.

Todas las mierdas que usan PoS o algún derivado de él (Tangle, DAG, hashgraph, etc.) SON VULNERABLES A ESTO.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Mojón, esto es el hilo de Bitcoin. Vete a hablar de shitcoins a otro sitio. Cojones ya.
> 
> :XX:



Y lo peor es que llevaba tres posts hablando allí pensando que era aquí. Llevo la cabeza como un bombo hoy.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Te lo has currado :XX:
> 
> Escribo un pedazo de post explicando con detalles la diferencia entre inputs y outputs, y su influencia en el tamaño de una transacción, y tu vienes con dos líneas diciendo que "se ahorra, y punto".
> 
> ...




A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan. Pero se ve que no eres buen entendedor asi que tendré que ponerte un ejemplo:

- Supongamos que Coinbase tiene que atender 1000 peticiones de retiradas.

Opcion 1:

Las envía 1 a 1, sin agrupar. En este caso tendrá que repetir Inputs y sus firmas en muchas transacciones distintas. Es decir ocupará mas espacio en la cadena de bloques y pagará más comisiones, haciendo subir el precio de las comisiones para todo el mundo. Otro problema añadido es que generará mas dust, ya que con cada transaccion irán quedando restos.

Opcion 2:

Agrupa las 1000 retiradas en una unica transaccion. De esta manera reduce espacio, paga menos comisiones y genera una unica direccion de cambio = menos dust en sus cuentas.


Edito: Incluso puede optimizar las UTXOs muy pequeñas para meterlas solo de Inputs y que sean las que paguen la comision. Despues de una temporada haciendo esto se funde todo el dust que tenga en sus cuentas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

Me parto de risa.

Mirad la cotización de ARDOR en coinmarketcap... está subiendo en estos mismos momentos un 40%. Sin embargo el nodo de Poloniex está ahora mismo operando en una cadena de bloques ilegítima (según los propios usuarios) y se están haciendo llamamientos a los usarios para que dejen de transferir o retirar ARDORS de Poloniex.

Sin embargo, ahí sigue cotizando a un +38% durante las últimas 24h.

¿Por qué ocurre esto? Pues porque, los precios que marca coinmarketcap de la mayoría de las shitcoins no son reales. No son más que los precios que marcan los libros de órdenes shitxchangers como Poloniex y algún otro más, incluso aunque su puto nodo ni siquiera comparta red con la del resto de los usuarios de dichas scamcoins.

Supongo que esto confirma mi teoría de que la mayoría de las shitcoins no existen fuera de los libros de órdenes de Poloniex. A la vista está.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Eso es mucho suponer. Los precios de las alts se cruzan en multitud de exchanges además de Poloniex. De hecho Poloniex no tiene el volumen más alto en ningún caso...
> 
> Concretamente en Ardor es HitBTC el exchange que tiene mayor volumen. Casi el triple que Poloniex. Y de hecho, Coinmarketcap tiene actualmente EXCLUIDA la cotización de Poloniex en su cálculo del precio.
> 
> No has dado una mojoncillo...



Es que no me intereso demasiado por las shitcoins.

Pero me hacía gracia verlo. También me alegra mucho entonces ver lo tremendamente optimistas que son los usuarios de ARDOR sobre el futuro de su shitcoin en HitBTC mientras que nodos como el de Poloniex operan en redes distintas y con información diferente. :XX: ¿Llevas muchos o qué?

El que seguro que llevará mierda de esta a paladas será Sirpask :XX:


----------



## Pirro (13 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me parto de risa.
> 
> Mirad la cotización de ARDOR en coinmarketcap... está subiendo en estos mismos momentos un 40%. Sin embargo el nodo de Poloniex está ahora mismo operando en una cadena de bloques ilegítima (según los propios usuarios) y se están haciendo llamamientos a los usarios para que dejen de transferir o retirar ARDORS de Poloniex.
> 
> ...



Es de justicia reconocer que cualquier fraude en la formación de precios de Shitland se hizo antes, en algún momento y en algún lugar en FIATland. Lo único que cambia es el conocimiento de los operadores y Shitland está en fase "shut up and take my money". Gente que mira con lupa diferencias de precio de menos de 10€ para el producto X y es capaz de hacer kilómetros para sacarlo algo más barato luego le mete miles o decenas de miles a la moneda de turno sin tener ni idea de qué va el rollo.

La gracia está en que en un mercado tan absurdamente alcista a todo cristo le está saliendo fetén la jugada.


----------



## Emeregildo (13 Ene 2018)

El único motivo por el que monedas como ardor están pumpeando duro (casi todo está subiendo mucho) es por la entrada de dinero noob y cuñado a este mundillo. Gente que ha visto la revalorizacion del bitcoin pasar delante suya y quieren meterse pero dando el siguiente pelotazo del siglo. No les importa si la moneda tiene fundamentales, si tiene desarrollo, roadmap y esas cosas que los que llevamos más tiempo solíamos mirar.

El mercado ha entrado en una a nueva dinámica. El otro día leí a alguien en tuiter que decía algo así:

If you want to make money in a noob market you have to start thinking as a noob. 

Pues eso. Ahora mismo la mayoría de los cuñados están comprando monedas de mierdas sin tener ni puta idea de nada esperando a tener el próximo bitcoin. Ahí podemos ver las revalorizaciones de Ripple, stellar lumens, y cientos y cientos de basuras como pacCoin etc...

Todo eso únido a la manipulación extrema del mercado por parte de las ballenas y tienes el pack completo. 

A todo aquel que tenga telegram y esté en varios grupos habrá visto esta nueva dinámica del mercado. Síntoma inequívoco de burbuja desenfrenada al igual que en las .com cuando gente invertía en páginas web sin nada detrás.


----------



## sirpask (13 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es que no me intereso demasiado por las shitcoins.
> 
> Pero me hacía gracia verlo. También me alegra mucho entonces ver lo tremendamente optimistas que son los usuarios de ARDOR sobre el futuro de su shitcoin en HitBTC mientras que nodos como el de Poloniex operan en redes distintas y con información diferente. :XX: ¿Llevas muchos o qué?
> 
> El que seguro que llevará mierda de esta a paladas será Sirpask :XX:



Pues si, jeje.

Y Mojon creo que te has colado en esta ocasión, Poloniex está en una bifurcación por que no estan usando el software correcto en su nodo.

Es como si se hubieran instalado un nodo de BCH, e intentan operar con BTC.

Esta vez no tiene nada que ver con nodos maliciosos.


----------



## tixel (13 Ene 2018)

Un tema cojonudamente tratado que espero le haga abrir los ojos a alguien. Quien lo lea reconocerá perfectamente a ciertos personajes de este hilo. Muy recomendable.
Se llama Idiotas útiles 2.0
Idiotas útiles 2.0: el eterno retorno - Bitcoin en Español


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

El inútil de Majamalu lleva sin tener ni puta idea sobre cómo funciona Bitcoin desde los tiempos en los que los españoles posteábamos en Bitcointalk.org

Para ese pedazo de subnormal, que Coinbase se haya apropiado indebidamente de los bcrashes de sus usuarios, supone "que Coinbase –el broker más grande de Bitcoinlandia– acaba de añadir Bitcoin Cash a su lista de cripto-activos"


----------



## Pablo Villa (13 Ene 2018)

Hay algun problema para retirar btc de coinbase al wallet???


Porque me estan diciendo que si!!

Supongo que el novato q me lo ha dicho, no se entera mucho, no?? O , si???

Alguien ha tenido algun problema?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

Menudo papanatas el Majamalu.

Ni comenta nada de que BitPay fue comprado por Jihan Wu, ni comenta nada de que Bcrash está mucho más centralizado que Bitcoin, ni comenta que pillaron con las manos en la masa a uno de los principales promotores de Bcrash (Jihan Wu) abusando del Asicboost en Bitcoin, ni comenta nada de la apropiación indebida por parte de Coinbase de todos los bcrashes de sus clientes.

Ese tío es idiota.


----------



## tixel (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> _Los amos del dinero fiat saben que los desarrolladores de Core son corruptos, pero todavía no han descubierto que son, además, embusteros recalcitrantes. Si lo supieran, no los habrían contratado para llevar a cabo una misión obviamente imposible, a saber: lograr que los usuarios de Bitcoin se vean forzados a abandonar el entorno seguro, descentralizado y libre de censura que provee la cadena de bloques protegida por prueba de trabajo (Proof of Work), y empujarlos a una “segunda capa” en la cual estarían sometidos a los designios de la misma élite de la que habían huido.
> 
> Huelga decir que no todos los fanboys de Blockstream / Core son conscientes de que trabajan para el cártel bancario. Pero no hace falta estar a sueldo del cártel bancario para favorecer sus intereses; también se puede ser un perfecto idiota útil a su servicio, a cambio de nada más que la satisfacción personal de estar contribuyendo al éxito de lo que se presenta como una causa noble._
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa está con bitcoin cash desde antes que saliese.
El árticulo dice verdades como puños, que ciertos personajes de este hilo se niegan a reconocer por justo las causas que expone en el mismo árticulo.
Lo dicho, muy recomendable para muchos de este hilo.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 18:13 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Menudo papanatas el Majamalu.
> 
> Ni comenta nada de que BitPay fue comprado por Jihan Wu, ni comenta nada de que Bcrash está mucho más centralizado que Bitcoin, ni comenta que pillaron con las manos en la masa a uno de los principales promotores de Bcrash (Jihan Wu) abusando del Asicboost en Bitcoin, ni comenta nada de la apropiación indebida por parte de Coinbase de todos los bcrashes de sus clientes.
> 
> Ese tío es idiota.



Joder que rápido salio este de la cueva y eso que me tienen en el ignore para no ver las verdades del barquero que publico.
Pero fue mandar el árticulo de elbitcoin.org y salir echando ostias como hacen los tontos útiles de los que habla el árticulo a la primera amenaza contra sus amos.
Es la misma táctica que emplean también en el día a dia en la calle en estos tiempos de corrección política y proces en que hay que pensar por cojones de determinada manera y sino eres el enemigo y vamos a por ti por cualquier medio, mentira o lo que haga falta.
Cada día que pasan quedan más retratados y moriran al mismo tiempo que el amo. Acabó su tiempo.
Y como siempre y por no tener cerebro y por tanto orifginalidad a lo único que pueden recurrir es al insulto, que es lo único que dice de majamalu.


----------



## Costa2439 (13 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Mojón, esto es el hilo de Bitcoin. Vete a hablar de shitcoins a otro sitio. Cojones ya.
> 
> :XX:



Jajajaja

Ahi has estado rapido

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 18:40 ----------




keinur dijo:


> _Los amos del dinero fiat saben que los desarrolladores de Core son corruptos, pero todavía no han descubierto que son, además, embusteros recalcitrantes. Si lo supieran, no los habrían contratado para llevar a cabo una misión obviamente imposible, a saber: lograr que los usuarios de Bitcoin se vean forzados a abandonar el entorno seguro, descentralizado y libre de censura que provee la cadena de bloques protegida por prueba de trabajo (Proof of Work), y empujarlos a una “segunda capa” en la cual estarían sometidos a los designios de la misma élite de la que habían huido.
> 
> Huelga decir que no todos los fanboys de Blockstream / Core son conscientes de que trabajan para el cártel bancario. Pero no hace falta estar a sueldo del cártel bancario para favorecer sus intereses; también se puede ser un perfecto idiota útil a su servicio, a cambio de nada más que la satisfacción personal de estar contribuyendo al éxito de lo que se presenta como una causa noble._
> 
> ...



Eso no tiene ninguna logica desde el momento que se ve a leguas que todo el aparato mediático y Bancario esta centrado en destruir Bitcoin y ensalzar las Alts y Forks...

Vamos que hacen exactamente lo contrario que dicen esos articulos


----------



## tastas (13 Ene 2018)

Por favor, llevo casi un año sin entrar en elbitcoin.org. A los que no sabíais que está a favor de Bcash, por favor posteadlo en el hilo de esa moneda.

Taptap


----------



## Geldschrank (13 Ene 2018)

A mi una de las cosas que me resultan tranquilizadoras en éste aspecto es que de Bitcoin Cash no ha oído hablar ni su puta madre en la calle. Todo lo más, ethereum.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

Hay mucha gente testeando la LN en la testnet de Bitcoin. Según parece, 675 nodos y 2200 canales abiertos:







@bmbnct, sé que tú estabas experimentando con la LN. ¿Has intentado hacer pruebas también en la mainnet con ella?


----------



## bmbnct (13 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hay mucha gente testeando la LN en la testnet de Bitcoin. Según parece, 675 nodos y 2200 canales abiertos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no por falta de ganas sino de tiempo; tengo varios libros que estoy leyendo y cuando los acabe me pondré a trastear de nuevo. Aprovecho para recomendaros los libros:
- La segunda edicion de Mastering Bitcoin, que incluye Segwit, LN, Payment Channels. 
- Bitcoin and Blockchain Security. Los autores son Ghassan Karame y Elli Androulaki. 
- Dos libros oficiales de RSK (RSK educate)

Cuando los acabe me gustaría cacharrear con la LN en la mainnet y montar un nodo de RSK ahora que parece que hay más documentación para poder jugar con ello.

Os comentare en cuanto la pruebe. O si alguno lo ha hecho que comente por favor.


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Ene 2018)

acabo de colgar en el balcón de mi casa una bandera de bitcoin cash


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Jajajaja
> 
> Ahi has estado rapido
> 
> ...



El ignorante de Majamalu ha estado a favor de todas las idioteces antiBitcoin que han salido hasta ahora: el BU, el Classic, el XT, etc.
Ni siquiera merece la pena comentar sus planteamientos porque son un cúmulo del FUD habitual que se lee en el reddit de btc.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Ene 2018)

Os presento algo que me han traido los reyes y que también me ha quitado algo de tiempo:

Es una raspberry pi3 haciendo de Full node con una pantalla de tinta electrónica. Los datos que muestra en la pantalla son personalizables y se controlan mediante scripts de Python.


----------



## argan (13 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Os presento algo que me han traido los reyes y que también me ha quitado algo de tiempo:
> 
> Es una raspberry pi3 haciendo de Full node con una pantalla de tinta electrónica. Los datos que muestra en la pantalla son personalizables y se controlan mediante scripts de Python.



Very strong. 

Tulipomanía

No nos comamos las pollas todavía.


----------



## sirpask (13 Ene 2018)

@Mojon te gustará:
Twitter


----------



## argan (13 Ene 2018)

argan dijo:


> Very strong.
> 
> Tulipomanía
> 
> No nos chupemos las pollas todavía.



[


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Ene 2018)

The *Kraken* website and trading is now back online, following the recent scheduled downtime necessary to upgrade our infrastructure. All client funds are safe and secure. Please take note of some important information below:

*Trading*

All orders have been cancelled prior to trading resuming
Trading pairs launched with no orders on the books
All funds in previously open orders have been returned to your available balance
Margin positions will remain open
Margin liquidations will be paused for at least 48 hours
Creation of new margin positions is disabled for at least 48 hours
Caution: Clients should be extremely careful with market orders and double-check limit order prices in an illiquid market

*Funding*

Withdrawals are now disabled and will remain disabled for a minimum of 12 hours (during this time we will be monitoring the new system for anomalies)
For fiat or crypto deposits (initiated before, during or following the downtime) please allow a minimum of 2 additional business days for funds to be credited

*Fees*

All unleveraged trades will be charged zero fees until January 31, 2018 (UTC)
Margin position open and rollover fees are reduced to 0.005% until January 31, 2018 (UTC)
New Accounts and Tier Upgrades

Verifications of new accounts will be delayed and are our lowest priority
Tier upgrades of existing accounts have priority above new accounts
Note: If you are applying for a Tier 4 account or need help with OTC, please indicate this in your support request


----------



## Arctic (14 Ene 2018)

Viendo el calentón que le están metiendo al diamond, me he puesto a buscar formas de dumpearlos. He acabado en una página donde había un artículo sobre ello:



How to Get These Coins
There are a few ways to get these coins, but regardless of which method you choose, here are the common steps

Whatever Bitcoins you had at the forking block, move them. If you’re *using a Trezor, for example, you’re going to need the seed, so move them to another Trezor with a different seed. And yes, it’s every coin you own. This is for your protection. No software can take your bitcoins if you move them away from these private keys first.*

Keep the seed or private key for a while. You have no idea what other hard forks are coming and some may have some substantial payoffs.

Take your time and double check everything. You don’t want to mess up on this stuff.

Be patient. You’re not going to be able to insta-dump them just yet (please, somebody make this business already!)





No entiendo muy bien lo del Trezor. Haría falta realmene mover el saldo de BTC a otro Trezor? No valdría solo con moverlos a otra dirección?


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Viendo el calentón que le están metiendo al diamond, me he puesto a buscar formas de dumpearlos. He acabado en una página donde había un artículo sobre ello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, no te valdria moverlo a otra direccion porque esa direccion tambien forma parte del conjunto de direcciones creadas a partir de la semilla que vas a importar en el software del fork en cuestion.


----------



## TheRedHawk (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Menudo papanatas el Majamalu.
> 
> Ni comenta nada de que BitPay fue comprado por Jihan Wu, ni comenta nada de que Bcrash está mucho más centralizado que Bitcoin, ni comenta que pillaron con las manos en la masa a uno de los principales promotores de Bcrash (Jihan Wu) abusando del Asicboost en Bitcoin, ni comenta nada de la apropiación indebida por parte de Coinbase de todos los bcrashes de sus clientes.
> 
> Ese tío es idiota.



Posteaba a veces en su portal allá por 2015, cuando estaba comenzando a aprender sobre Bitcoin. 

Luego de unos cuantos meses, sentía que algo no funcionaba bien.

Hoy día echo la mirada atrás y no me puedo creer como hay gente que se cree todas las jodidas sandeces que sueltan allí.

Cada palo que aguante su vela. ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ene 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien lo del Trezor. Haría falta realmene mover el saldo de BTC a otro Trezor? No valdría solo con moverlos a otra dirección?



Lo de moverlos a otro Trezor es porque es muy peligroso sacar las claves privadas individuales fuera de una billetera jerárquica determinista. Si tú le entregas a a alquien una clave privada cualquiera de tu monedero jerárquico determinista y éste gana acceso de alguna forma a la master public key, podría generar todos y cada uno de los pares de claves de tu billetera. Se vería comprometida la billetera al completo.

Aquí te lo explica (nada menos) que Vitalik Buterin:

Deterministic Wallets, Their Advantages and their Understated Flaws



> From the descriptions we saw above, you likely understand that deterministic wallets have two properties. First, you can go from a parent key to a child key, but not in reverse. Second, you can give out your master public key with no risk to your funds – only your privacy. And this is how nearly all people, at least those technically skilled enough to know what a deterministic wallet is, view BIP0032 wallets today. The model of a company, which hands out child private keys to departments and master public keys to accountants and auditors, has come to take a central place in the mythology around the promise that BIP0032 wallets potentially hold. However, as we will see below, this description of hierarchical wallets is fatally flawed.
> 
> The problem is this: although you certainly can securely hand out child keys with no risk to the parent key, and you can hand out master public keys with no risk to the master private key, you cannot do both at the same time. The exploit for when that situation does arise is actually quite simple, and can be done with two lines of pybitcointools code.



Es por eso por lo que NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA, ninguna de tus claves privadas debe abandonar tu billetera determinista. Si lo haces, pones en riesgo todo tu dinero. Así que, si en el momento del shitfork tenías los bitcoins en una billetera Trezor, te dicen que puedes reclamar las shitcoins del shitfork, pero tendrías que renunciar a la semilla que dió origen a esa billetera (enviar todos los bitcoins a otro trezor y resetear el primero).

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 01:25 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> @Mojon te gustará:
> Twitter



Ya te digo si me gustó... como que hace unas horas que ya puse el link a esa cuenta de twitter en el hilo de las shitcoins.

Y al tío ese todavía se le ha olvidado incluir dos argumentos poderosos más contra el PoS: que para un hacker es más fácil hacerse con el control de muchos tokens comparado con hacerse con el control de mucho hardware de minado y que, cualquiera que haya estado en posición suficiente como para atacar una cadena PoS siempre estará en disposición de poder hacerlo, mientras que en el PoW, si quieres mantener tus posibilidades de ataque, debes mantener siempre tu hegemonía sobre el resto de mineros en la tasa de minado.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (14 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Si tienes 500 BTC lo primero para que un estado te saquee es saber que los tienes, y que son todos tuyos.
> 
> ¿cómo lo demuestras?
> 
> ...



Se pueden usar la calve privada para cifrar un mensaje, y el funcionario de turno usar la publica para descifrarlo.

Asi demuestras que posees el control sobre una direccion bitcoin, sin entregar el control sobre la misma.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ene 2018)

cantidad de chorradas que dice mojon

la cadena de ardor es estable y no tiene ningún problema, el problema lo tiene poloniex por no meter el software adecuado

pos es útil, estable y seguro como puede ser pow

dejaos de guiaros por iluminados que os venden ideas mesianicas y guiaros por lo que muestran los hechos del mundo

si hay miles de ingenieros,criptografos, fisicos,matematicos etc etc detrás de proyectos pos será por algo

si las cadenas pos valen bastantes millones de euros será por algo. estos miles de millones de euros son suficientes incentivos para que los mejores hackers lo ataquen y se lleven el dinero. si no han podido es porque pos es seguro.

el mismo razonamiento que se aplica para pos se aplica para pow.

tanto pos como pow son válidos


----------



## sirpask (14 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cantidad de chorradas que dice mojon
> 
> la cadena de ardor es estable y no tiene ningún problema, el problema lo tiene poloniex por no meter el software adecuado
> 
> ...



A ver, hablo desde una posición un poco extraña, llevo POS ... muchos POS. Y como solución empresarial es la mejor, en eso no tengo duda.
Tampoco tengo duda que sin profundizar mucho en el algoritmo de Forjado de cadena POS un ataque tipo Jihan&Roger acabara con exito. 

Si, metiendo la pasta suficiente puedes comprometer todo el sistema, pero "el sistema" te puede bien Banear o bien se generaría otra cadena similar paralela con nodos buenos y todo seguiria funcionando normal... sin gasto. Esto es una putada, significa que habría gente pudiendo duplicar gastos y hay que estar constantemente actualizado.

Yo veo al POS como un hijo del POW, muy necesario. Veremos si las LN son el rival del POS.

Por ahora la diferencia entre LN y el POS de Ardor, es que en las primeras tu te buscas la vida (si eres pequeño o mediano empresario eso es complicado) y en la segunda tienes una empresa que te ayuda.

Por otra parte, ya que estamos hablando de shitcoins.... ¿Por que BCH genera casi todos sus bloques de 1 y 2 MB y permite tener mas de 60mb de mem pool?







Johoe's Bitcoin Cash Mempool Size Statistics


----------



## Arctic (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo de moverlos a otro Trezor es porque es muy peligroso sacar las claves privadas individuales fuera de una billetera jerárquica determinista. Si tú le entregas a a alquien una clave privada cualquiera de tu monedero jerárquico determinista y éste gana acceso de alguna forma a la master public key, podría generar todos y cada uno de los pares de claves de tu billetera. Se vería comprometida la billetera al completo.
> 
> Aquí te lo explica (nada menos) que Vitalik Buterin:
> 
> ...





Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Entiendo que si Trezor da soporte al nuevo fork, ya no haría falta no? Se podría disponer directamente del saldo de shitcoins sin sacar la clave privada del trezor?
Perdonad la insistencia, pero es que me planteo pasar de paper wallets a trezor solo por este tema, ya que actualmente me supone un coñazo mover 20 paper wallets cada vez que sacan una nueva chorrada de fork y procedo al correspondiente dumpeo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ene 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Entiendo que si Trezor da soporte al nuevo fork, ya no haría falta no? Se podría disponer directamente del saldo de shitcoins sin sacar la clave privada del trezor?
> Perdonad la insistencia, pero es que me planteo pasar de paper wallets a trezor solo por este tema, ya que actualmente me supone un coñazo mover 20 paper wallets cada vez que sacan una nueva chorrada de fork y procedo al correspondiente dumpeo.



Correcto. Si Trezor da soporte para reclamar las monedas del nuevo shitfork, entonces usas la herramienta que ellos ponen a tu disposición para reclamarlas y no te arriesgas a perder los bitcoins.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 09:45 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Si, metiendo la pasta suficiente puedes comprometer todo el sistema, pero "el sistema" te puede bien Banear o bien se generaría otra cadena similar paralela con nodos buenos y todo seguiria funcionando normal... sin gasto. Esto es una putada, significa que habría gente pudiendo duplicar gastos y hay que estar constantemente actualizado.



Ese "hay que estar constantemente actualizado" que has puesto en tu post es un aspecto negativo crítico del PoS. Significa que esa criptomoneda es incapaz de garantizar un funcionamiento autónomo del sistema de forma indefinida en el tiempo porque, periódicamente, un humano tendría que "actualizar" con el software "correcto".

Esto significa una barrera de entrada que impide que un software autónomo pudiese emplear esa criptomoneda para interaccionar con valor (=usar dinero). A mi eso me parece una contrapartida inaceptable.


----------



## sirpask (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Correcto. Si Trezor da soporte para reclamar las monedas del nuevo shitfork, entonces usas la herramienta que ellos ponen a tu disposición para reclamarlas y no te arriesgas a perder los bitcoins.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 09:45 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Pero el cliente de Core no hay que actualizarlo tambien?
Descargar - Bitcoin

yo aqui leo... versión 0.15.1

ahora por que es mas estable y las actualizaciones son mas dilatadas, pero Ardor por ejemplo en su hoja de ruta (escrita hace un año) pone casi 4 meses desde el 1 de enero del 2018 para corregir "problemillas" me imagino que Shatoshi N. hizo lo mismo.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


>



Idea: create a cryptocurrency where every address has an implicit 1 coin available at genesis. As soon as anyone trades a coin for non-zero value, it will have a multi-zillion market cap.

Twitter

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 11:31 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Coinmarketcap just remove reference of bitcoin twitter : Bitcoin
> 
> Como dicen los comentarios, a ver si hacen lo mismo con bitcoin.com y blockexplorer.com; se puede solicitar desde aqui:
> CoinMarketCap Request
> ...



Las referencias a Bitcoin.com y blockexplorer.com ya se han borrado de Bitcoin en coinmarketcap.com


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Eso se desmonta enseguida. No hay más que mirar los volúmenes de negociación de cada crypto. Por ejemple de los últimos 30 días:
> 
> *Monthly Volume Rankings (Currency) | CoinMarketCap*
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, todo el mundo sabe que el volumen negociado en los exchanges es verdad verdadera. A ver cuando salen y SE USAN los exchanges descentralizados, entonces hablamos.

Dejo esto: Why most cryptocurrency market cap is fake


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Pero el cliente de Core no hay que actualizarlo tambien?
> Descargar - Bitcoin
> 
> yo aqui leo... versión 0.15.1
> ...



No tiene que ver con el cliente, tiene que ver con la cadena de bloques. No existen cadenas de bloques "competidoras" con la cadena de bloques legítima de Bitcoin porque el proceso de selección de la cadena que reúne el consenso de la red es autónomo (aquella que albergue una mayor cantidad de prueba de trabajo). No hace falta intervención humana ni "actualización" para poder solucionar una bifurcación de la cadena.

Sin embargo en PoS eso no es posible. En caso de que aparezcan cadenas competidoras, "alguien" debe decirle al software que está utilizando esa criptomoneda como sistema de pago cuál es la cadena legítima. Y eso implica la necesidad de intervención humana y la imposibilidad de que el sistema pueda mantenerse en funcionamiento de forma autónoma indefinidamente, como sí que hacen los sistemas PoW.


----------



## louis.gara (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Correcto. Si Trezor da soporte para reclamar las monedas del nuevo shitfork, entonces usas la herramienta que ellos ponen a tu disposición para reclamarlas y no te arriesgas a perder los bitcoins.



Me he comprado un trezor para hacerlo más sencillo con los forks y no tener que usar wallets de dudosa reputación para hacer splits, ya que resulta un coñazo tener que registrarse en exchanges de reciente creación para poder vender la shit de turno si esta a 20$ la unidad para conseguir tan solo unos centimillos de btc.

Pero vaya, si tengo lo gordo en el trezor y no dan soporte a los siguientes shitforks, tendria que comprarme tantos trezors como forks además de las comisiones pertinentes, no sale ya tan rentable el asunto. Mejor será mandar lo gordo a Electrum e ir creando nuevo wallet tras cada fork para no comprometer los btc, lo que venía haciendo.

Por otra parte, tengo una transaccion en la mempool que va para trezor con 70 satoshis por byte y lleva ahi atascada casi una semana, podría aumentar la comisión y llegaría pero no tiene sentido hacerlo mientras trezor no confirme soporte de cara a los próximos forks. Supongo que no hay manera de retroceder la transacción a electrum y se quedará en el limbo tiempo indefinido, alguna solución posible?

Seguro que el tixel los convierte haciendo magia con la punta del nabo y por estos motivos entre otras cosas Keinur y otros shitcoinusers van hasta arriba de Caradeanos stellares,TRON y todo POS pumpeado aunque estėn advertidos por activa y por pasiva por eso recurro a usted Mr.Mojón para ver si puede iluminarme un poco.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Cuando los datos no os dan la razón, son falsos.



No puede ser que me respondas eso, cualquier niño de primaria entiende la logica que he expuesto, por lo que deduzco que me estas troleando.



keinur dijo:


> Menudas nenas lloronas estáis hechas... :XX:



Cuando se os rebate, recurrís al insulto. 



keinur dijo:


> P.D.- Por cierto, si son falsos lo son igual para BTC que para el resto. Por tanto la proporción seguiría siendo la misma.



No, porque la mayoría de altcoins no son tradeables en $ o €, por lo tanto facilmente manipulables.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Claro, es mucho más fiable y menos manipulable el BTC, que se tradea en TETHERs
> 
> Por lo menos llete el articulo que tu mismo has puesto, colega. Para manipular una cotización desde dentro de un exchange no hace falta que entren $ o €. Los libros de órdenes lo aguantan todo.
> 
> Es lo que pasa por debatir con ignorantes, que hay que explicarlo todo



Otro insulto, bien, eso te retrata.

Ya que has citado el artículo, pego esto del mismo:

"Secondly, only coins with U$, Euro or other official fiat exchanges, with reasonable trading volume, should be listed with a U$ or equivalent fiat market cap. All other market caps are 100% fake. If there is no trade between a crypto and fiat, then it is impossible to list it with any fiat market cap whatsoever."


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ene 2018)

ETH y BTC se tradean en USD y EUR. Cualquier shittycoin que se apoye en ETH y BTC tiene una valoración en USD y EUR perfectamente válida.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No tiene que ver con el cliente, tiene que ver con la cadena de bloques. No existen cadenas de bloques "competidoras" con la cadena de bloques legítima de Bitcoin porque el proceso de selección de la cadena que reúne el consenso de la red es autónomo (aquella que albergue una mayor cantidad de prueba de trabajo). No hace falta intervención humana ni "actualización" para poder solucionar una bifurcación de la cadena.
> 
> Sin embargo en PoS eso no es posible. En caso de que aparezcan cadenas competidoras, "alguien" debe decirle al software que está utilizando esa criptomoneda como sistema de pago cuál es la cadena legítima. Y eso implica la necesidad de intervención humana y la imposibilidad de que el sistema pueda mantenerse en funcionamiento de forma autónoma indefinidamente, como sí que hacen los sistemas PoW.



otra chorrada más.... cualquier fork de los inmensos que ha tenido btc últimamente ha requerido intervención humana

y en btc ha habido intervención humana a través de un equipo desarrollador que se llamaba bitcoin core y que todo el mundo ha seguido en sus actualizaciones


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ene 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> ETH y BTC se tradean en USD y EUR. Cualquier shittycoin que se apoye en ETH y BTC tiene una valoración en USD y EUR perfectamente válida.



Has leído el artículo? Ahí explica porque no es 'perfectamente valida'.

Edito: Dejo la discusión porque Keinur tiene razón en que no lleva a ningún lado. Como he dicho al principio, cuando se usen mayoritariamente los exchanges descentralizados, hablamos.


----------



## Pablo Villa (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es por eso por lo que NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA, ninguna de tus claves privadas debe abandonar tu billetera determinista. Si lo haces, pones en riesgo todo tu dinero.
> 
> .



Y si he utilizado la semilla del trezor en un electrum wallet para comprobar-validar que la he copiado (la seed) correctamente? ese trezor ya esta comprometido?


----------



## sirpask (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No tiene que ver con el cliente, tiene que ver con la cadena de bloques. No existen cadenas de bloques "competidoras" con la cadena de bloques legítima de Bitcoin porque el proceso de selección de la cadena que reúne el consenso de la red es autónomo (aquella que albergue una mayor cantidad de prueba de trabajo). No hace falta intervención humana ni "actualización" para poder solucionar una bifurcación de la cadena.
> 
> Sin embargo en PoS eso no es posible. En caso de que aparezcan cadenas competidoras, "alguien" debe decirle al software que está utilizando esa criptomoneda como sistema de pago cuál es la cadena legítima. Y eso implica la necesidad de intervención humana y la imposibilidad de que el sistema pueda mantenerse en funcionamiento de forma autónoma indefinidamente, como sí que hacen los sistemas PoW.



En el caso que nos ocupa, no hay problema de no saber que cadena POS seguir, ya que esta es propiedad de una empresa holandesa.

Ella es la que vela por el buen funcionamiento de todo el ecosistema. Y eso da mucha tranquilidad a empresas que quieren usar esta tecnologia.

Los usuarios tienen distintas necesidades, y yo creo que hay mercado para todos.

LN será el software libre por excelencia para transacciones inmediatas y luego surgirán proyectos privados mas especificos con mejor soporte.

Joer llevamos diciendo lo mismo años...

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 13:11 ----------




Pablo Villa dijo:


> Y si he utilizado la semilla del trezor en un electrum wallet para comprobar-validar que la he copiado (la seed) correctamente? ese trezor ya esta comprometido?



a ver, no todo es blanco o negro.

La respuesta en binario seria Si. Pero siempre vas a tener que depender de un tercero, ya sea el software del trezor o de electrum, en principio los dos softwares son de confianza, por lo tanto las probabilidades de tener tu trezor comprometido de forma crítica son mínimas.

Eso si, la suma de dependencias en terceros por muy seguros que sean, aumentan exponencialmente la exposición a ataques.

Sobre todo por que el Electrum lo tendrás instalado en un S.O. con mas agujeros de seguridad que un colador.


----------



## remonster (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo de moverlos a otro Trezor es porque es muy peligroso sacar las claves privadas individuales fuera de una billetera jerárquica determinista. Si tú le entregas a a alquien una clave privada cualquiera de tu monedero jerárquico determinista y éste gana acceso de alguna forma a la master public key, podría generar todos y cada uno de los pares de claves de tu billetera. Se vería comprometida la billetera al completo.
> 
> Aquí te lo explica (nada menos) que Vitalik Buterin:
> 
> ...



En realidad esto no es así. Puedes perfectamente mover los btc de cada dirección a otro de la misma billetera HD, recuperando la clave privada para recuperar las coins de un fork. No febes volver a utilizar las direcciones btc pero puedes seguir utilizando la misma billetera HD con la misma semilla. La vulnerabilidad que describe Vitalik es que no debes entonces dar la "master public key" a nadie porque con ella y una clave privada pueden encontrar las otras claves privadas. Normalmente, la Master public key es algo que no compartes con nadie para una billetera privada.

El problema con los ledgers (no se si será lo mismo con los trezors) es que para tener un coin control adecuado y poder extraer las claves privadas de cada direccion debes importar la billetera en electrum.

Debeis tener mucho cuidado con los forks. Os desanonimizan facilmente vuestros bitcoins.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> En el caso que nos ocupa, no hay problema de no saber que cadena POS seguir, ya que esta es propiedad de una empresa holandesa.
> 
> Ella es la que vela por el buen funcionamiento de todo el ecosistema. Y eso da mucha tranquilidad a empresas que quieren usar esta tecnologia.
> 
> ...



esto es igual que ubuntu, que es una empresa privada que produce software libre...

lo mismo Jelurida, una empresa privada que produce software open source

todo el mundo sigue lo que diga Ubuntu, todo el mundo sigue lo que diga Jelurida y todo el mundo siempre contento, feliz y sacando proyectos para adelante

el resto, chorradas mojonianas


----------



## sirpask (14 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> esto es igual que ubuntu, que es una empresa privada que produce software libre...
> 
> lo mismo Jelurida, una empresa privada que produce software open source
> 
> ...



Pues no, a mi me gusta saber que hay una cadena de bloques invulnerable, que no puede ser alterada por nadie a no ser que se llegue a un consenso entre desarrolladores, usuarios y un 51% de los que gastan energia para meter las transacciones en los bloques.

Y esa energia es tan grande que no se puede alterar si no es con cientos de millones de dolares. Tener la posibilidad a nivel de usuario, de persona física, de tener esa tecnología al alcance de un click de raton no quiero perderla nunca.


----------



## tastas (14 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> En el caso que nos ocupa, no hay problema de no saber que cadena POS seguir, ya que esta es propiedad de una empresa holandesa.
> 
> Ella es la que vela por el buen funcionamiento de todo el ecosistema. Y eso da mucha tranquilidad a empresas que quieren usar esta tecnologia.
> 
> ...



Lo que llevamos diciendo durante años es que tener que depender de la voluntad de la empresa holandesa para conocer cuál es la historia económica adecuada y por tanto, cuánto dinero hay y a quien le pertenece, te deja en las manos de la empresa y de que el gobierno no decida cerrarla.
Por supuesto siempre habrá quien diga que la opción de la empresa holandesa es el blockchain y que es muy innovador.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Efectivamente. Más fantasías mentales, de esas que tanto le gustan a mojoncillo.
> 
> Aquí se sueltan afirmaciones categoricas como lo haría un profeta en tiempos de jesucristo, y las manadas de novatos ávidos de conocimiento pero sin ganas de leer por si mismos, entran y se las creen.



Si no fueras un subnormal de los cojones (tú y jorgitonew) os habríais dado perfecta cuenta de que Bitcoin sólo ha tenido en su historia soft forks, que son retrocompatibles, lo que hace que cualquier software autónomo que haya podido ser programado para usar Bitcoin como forma de pago en el pasado, pueda seguir utilizándolo actualmente como el primer día. De ahí la importancia de que en Bitcoin sólo hayan ocurrido soft forks.

Ese es uno de los motivos por los que los usuarios que sí sabemos cuáles son las cualidades importantes de Bitcoin, hemos luchado, vencido y humillado a los usuarios subnormales como tú, jorgitonew y tixel, que sois incapaces de comprender las implicaciones reales que tienen los forks y las diferencias entre softforks y hardforks.

Los softforks son retrocompatibles y siempre que se siga avanzando en el desarrollo de Bitcoin mediante ellos (lo que implica derrotar, vencer y humillar a los deficientes mentales como vosotros), se puede garantizar que Bitcoin es capaz de mantener autónomamente y de forma indefinida en el tiempo sus mecanismos de consenso.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ene 2018)

Hablando de consenso, charla de Andreas M. Antonopolous publicada ayer:

What is Consensus: Rules without Rulers - YouTube


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ene 2018)

remonster dijo:


> En realidad esto no es así. Puedes perfectamente mover los btc de cada dirección a otro de la misma billetera HD, recuperando la clave privada para recuperar las coins de un fork. No febes volver a utilizar las direcciones btc pero puedes seguir utilizando la misma billetera HD con la misma semilla. La vulnerabilidad que describe Vitalik es que no debes entonces dar la "master public key" a nadie porque con ella y una clave privada pueden encontrar las otras claves privadas. Normalmente, la Master public key es algo que no compartes con nadie para una billetera privada.
> 
> El problema con los ledgers (no se si será lo mismo con los trezors) es que para tener un coin control adecuado y poder extraer las claves privadas de cada direccion debes importar la billetera en electrum.
> 
> Debeis tener mucho cuidado con los forks. Os desanonimizan facilmente vuestros bitcoins.



El problema es que cualquier aplicación en aparencia inocua, como por ejemplo una app que se encargue de mostrar símplemente el balance de tu billetera, te va a pedir la master public key para ello. Y entonces ya puedes rezar para que nunca nadie tenga la posibilidad de mezclar la clave privada que diste un día, y que ya ni te acuerdas, con la Master Public Key que acabas de dar ahora a una app del Google Market.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Ene 2018)

que estan engordando por algun lado la mempool de bcash para que suban las comisiones??

ayer decia uno que estaba a 40mbs, ya esta en 130mbs...







Johoe's Bitcoin Cash Mempool Size Statistics


----------



## sirpask (14 Ene 2018)

Browser not supported - Google+


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Ene 2018)

esta imagen mejor .... 135 mbs en la mempool de bcash sin nada??


----------



## tastas (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El problema es que cualquier aplicación en aparencia inocua, como por ejemplo una app que se encargue de mostrar símplemente el balance de tu billetera, te va a pedir la master public key para ello. Y entonces ya puedes rezar para que nunca nadie tenga la posibilidad de mezclar la clave privada que diste un día, y que ya ni te acuerdas, con la Master Public Key que acabas de dar ahora a una app del Google Market.



Electrum mismo, en una wallet de seguimiento de tu cartera trezor y un buen hacker podrían hacer maravillas si das una clave privada de una cartera HD.
Por eso a menos que sepas muy bien lo que haces, mejor no saber ni qué forma tienen las claves privadas.

Taptap


----------



## Emeregildo (14 Ene 2018)

Esos mismos medios que ahora llaman burbuja al Bitcoin...

"La burbuja del bitcoin ha desviado la atención de la de la bolsa" - elEconomista.es


La burbuja del bitcoin crece entre el vÃ©rtigo y el Â«pelotazo»


Erán los mismos que hace años recomendaban en telediarios los beneficios y la falta de riesgo de la estafa ponzi de la inversión en sellos. Atentos al tesoro que he encontrado...

valores seguros-forum filatÃ©lico - YouTube

Y aquí lo que dicen ahora... 

La estafa de FÃ³rum FilatÃ©lico | EconomÃ­a - YouTube


Los ejpertooooos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> En el caso que nos ocupa, no hay problema de no saber que cadena POS seguir, ya que esta es propiedad de una empresa holandesa.



Tío, no me puedo creer que me estés diciendo eso en serio.


----------



## sirpask (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tío, no me puedo creer que me estés diciendo eso en serio.



mmm, por? Es una cadena privada, open source. No engañan a nadie.

Sus clientes son empresas que necesitan hacer transacciones rapidas y baratas.


----------



## martillohidraulico (14 Ene 2018)

Hoy he soñado que miraba el BTC y estaba en 4.000

Quicir, no me lo creo pero y si soy la proxima bruja lola?

Lo dejo aqui como testimonio a lo iker para hilo futuro


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2018)

martillohidraulico dijo:


> Hoy he soñado que miraba el BTC y estaba en 4.000
> 
> Quicir, no me lo creo pero y si soy la proxima bruja lola?
> 
> Lo dejo aqui como testimonio a lo iker para hilo futuro




Igual te bailó algún cero. No serian 40.000 ?


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Igual te bailó algún cero. No serian 40.000 ?



Quiza no habla de $ o € y se refiere a Bcashes. 1 BTC = 4000 BCH


----------



## Geldschrank (14 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> que estan engordando por algun lado la mempool de bcash para que suban las comisiones??
> 
> ayer decia uno que estaba a 40mbs, ya esta en 130mbs...
> 
> ...



O para que digan: "Mira cuanto se usa que va hasta el culo de transacciones".

Por otro lado, no debería de engordar, no?? No se supone que puede hacerse mucho más grande para que entren todas y sean bien baratas??


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ene 2018)

Más pagos en la mainnet de LN:

Who said you can't buy games on Steam with BTC?
I just did, with a gift card purchased with *real* BTC over @lightning, thanks to @bitrefill!

✅confirmation: instant
✅fee: nothing
✅testnet: never
✅#reckless: yup

***no miners were hurt during the execution of this payment*** https://twitter.com/udiWertheimer/status/952206482715660289/photo/1

Y posteriormente utiliza su canal para realizar un pago a TorGuard

Twitter


----------



## sirpask (14 Ene 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> O para que digan: "Mira cuanto se usa que va hasta el culo de transacciones".
> 
> Por otro lado, no debería de engordar, no?? No se supone que puede hacerse mucho más grande para que entren todas y sean bien baratas??



Eso es lo que no se entiende... ¿Por que habiendo una mempool considerable hay muchos bloques de 1 y 2 mb? 

Para que suban las feeds.


----------



## Geldschrank (14 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Eso es lo que no se entiende... ¿Por que habiendo una mempool considerable hay muchos bloques de 1 y 2 mb?
> 
> Para que suban las feeds.



También podría ser un "test de estrés"  para ver como se comporta la red.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues no, a mi me gusta saber que hay una cadena de bloques invulnerable, que no puede ser alterada por nadie a no ser que se llegue a un consenso entre desarrolladores, usuarios y un 51% de los que gastan energia para meter las transacciones en los bloques.
> 
> Y esa energia es tan grande que no se puede alterar si no es con cientos de millones de dolares. Tener la posibilidad a nivel de usuario, de persona física, de tener esa tecnología al alcance de un click de raton no quiero perderla nunca.



la cadena de bloques es invulnerable dentro del mismo fork

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 20:18 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si no fueras un subnormal de los cojones (tú y jorgitonew) os habríais dado perfecta cuenta de que Bitcoin sólo ha tenido en su historia soft forks, que son retrocompatibles, lo que hace que cualquier software autónomo que haya podido ser programado para usar Bitcoin como forma de pago en el pasado, pueda seguir utilizándolo actualmente como el primer día. De ahí la importancia de que en Bitcoin sólo hayan ocurrido soft forks.
> 
> Ese es uno de los motivos por los que los usuarios que sí sabemos cuáles son las cualidades importantes de Bitcoin, hemos luchado, vencido y humillado a los usuarios subnormales como tú, jorgitonew y tixel, que sois incapaces de comprender las implicaciones reales que tienen los forks y las diferencias entre softforks y hardforks.
> 
> Los softforks son retrocompatibles y siempre que se siga avanzando en el desarrollo de Bitcoin mediante ellos (lo que implica derrotar, vencer y humillar a los deficientes mentales como vosotros), se puede garantizar que Bitcoin es capaz de mantener autónomamente y de forma indefinida en el tiempo sus mecanismos de consenso.



ese es el motivo de que bitcoin sea una chapuza, que está tomado por fundamentalistas desequilibrados con sus ideas y hay que meter un hard fork para que empiece a funcionar (bitcoin cash)... tal y como se hacen las cosas en el mundo real


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ene 2018)

Keinur, yo los únicos lloros que estoy viendo son los de los fans de bcrash quejándose y pataleando de que se les están llenando los bloques de lo que ellos están llamando "SPAM" y de que, claro, quién iba a pensarlo, qu esto conducirá a (todavía) más centralización y comisiones más altas.

Twitter

:XX: Vaya por Dios, si pemites bloques de 8MB, ahora llega la gente y se pone a lloriquear porque "se los rellenan de spam y entonces los nodos caen y las comisiones suben".

Veo que el colectivo de usuarios de Bcrash está lleno de aspirantes a MENSA.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> *TX Highway - Live Bitcoin Cash vs Bitcoin Core Transaction Visualizer*




brutal,que manera mas grafica de verlo!
se ve el spam en todos los carriles pero no afecta!

es hipnotico.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Ene 2018)

Si bajase un extraterrestre ahora y mirase esas dos autopistas se preguntaría ¿qué tiene esa autopista que a pesar de ser mucho más ancha y barata nadie quiere usarla?

Porque todos los cochecitos azules, podrían ser verdes perfectamente...


----------



## tastas (14 Ene 2018)

Ahora se ponen las cosas interesantes, pongo palomitas al micro:
Si es spam, los nodos estarán encantados de propagar y guardar para siempre basura sin recibir nada a cambio.
Si no es spam (y la red no diferencia entre una cosa y otra), a ver qué tal aguanta la red los nodos de 8mb.

El supuesto spamer está de enhorabuena, no le desees suerte: Le está saliendo casi gratis su trabajo.

Taptap


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ene 2018)

fijaos en como el que una blockchain este dirigida por un equipo es útil y beneficioso y las tonterias que dice mojon solo perjudican

en zoin, que es pow como bitcoin, se va a hacer un update a btc core 0.13... pues bien, la forma de hacerlo es con un hard fork hecho por los developers y a tirar millas....y todos contentos y de acuerdo.. por que? pues porque lo que queremos es que zoin evolucione.... mientras tanto en bitcoin land están con sus chorradas idealizadas que no sirven para nada y han acabado jodiendo por completo lo que era btc

las mismas ventajas que tiene lo que van a hacer en zoin existen con sistemas pos

la vida real no está para andarse con gilipolleces


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> fijaos en como el que una blockchain este dirigida por un equipo es útil y beneficioso y las tonterias que dice mojon solo perjudican
> 
> en zoin, que es pow como bitcoin, se va a hacer un update a btc core 0.13... pues bien, la forma de hacerlo es con un hard fork hecho por los developers y a tirar millas....y todos contentos y de acuerdo.. por que? pues porque lo que queremos es que zoin evolucione.... mientras tanto en bitcoin land están con sus chorradas idealizadas que no sirven para nada y han acabado jodiendo por completo lo que era btc
> 
> ...




No has entendido nada. Pero bueno, quizás algún día te des cuenta de la gilipollez que acabas de soltar.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No has entendido nada. Pero bueno, quizás algún día te des cuenta de la gilipollez que acabas de soltar.



quien no entendéis sois vosotros.. hay que tener equipos dispuestos a tomar decisiones y actuar..bitcoin no los tiene


bitcoin core se tendría que instalar en España para pedir el per u otra paguita... es lo único que le falta por no hacer nada


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> quien no entendéis sois vosotros.. hay que tener equipos dispuestos a tomar decisiones y actuar..bitcoin no los tiene




Mira que bien nos va en España con los equipos que tenemos gobernando el pais. Ya vemos como toman decisiones pensando en el bien común y no en sus propios bolsillos.


----------



## remonster (14 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El problema es que cualquier aplicación en aparencia inocua, como por ejemplo una app que se encargue de mostrar símplemente el balance de tu billetera, te va a pedir la master public key para ello. Y entonces ya puedes rezar para que nunca nadie tenga la posibilidad de mezclar la clave privada que diste un día, y que ya ni te acuerdas, con la Master Public Key que acabas de dar ahora a una app del Google Market.



Es que nunca hay que dar tu Public Master Key. Si quieres monitorear tus direcciones mete solo las direcciones.


----------



## tastas (14 Ene 2018)

Hasta ahora que Bcash cobrara pocas comisiones era normal. Bitcoin también cobraba pocas comisiones cuando procesaba 50.000 tx/día.
A ver ahora qué pasa, y sobretodo a medio plazo qué opinan los nodos.

Taptap

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 23:39 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Es que nunca hay que dar tu Public Master Key. Si quieres monitorear tus direcciones mete solo las direcciones.



Pues fíjate que no se me había ocurrido meter claves públicas de una en una para monitorear una cartera teniendo tan a mano la MPK.
De todos modos creo que seguiré como hasta ahora, con MPK y sin mirar claves privadas.

Taptap


----------



## jorgitonew (15 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Mira que bien nos va en España con los equipos que tenemos gobernando el pais. Ya vemos como toman decisiones pensando en el bien común y no en sus propios bolsillos.



esto es business...o el equipo es bueno o se le retira el money como a Core y se lo da a otros gestores como alts



Core trabaja y deja la navaja!!


----------



## Nico (15 Ene 2018)

Varias veces denunciado en el foro, finalmente es denunciado por estafa *Bitcoin Investors Trust*

Bitcoin: Primer escándalo bitcoin en España: un empresario, acusado de estafar 4,6 millones. Noticias de Tecnología


----------



## bmbnct (15 Ene 2018)

Btrash la ha liado aumentando el tamaño del bloque. A los mineros les está variando el tamaño del bloque y no saben porqué. Lo han reportado y nadie sabe nada.

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Btrash la ha liado aumentando el tamaño del bloque. A los mineros les está variando el tamaño del bloque y no saben porqué. Lo han reportado y nadie sabe nada.
> 
> Twitter



Supongo que eso que dices de "los mineros" será un eufemismo porque todos sabemos realmente que en Bcrash sólo existe un único "los mineros".


----------



## bubbler (15 Ene 2018)

Y mientras los BTA's se mueren... Mirad, mirad las gráficas de fork.lol... No hay que ser un génio para observar y correlacionar con coinmarketcap y sacar unas breves conclusiones.


----------



## sirpask (15 Ene 2018)

Vaya, Bitcoin Crash tiene bugs.... no me lo esperaba....


----------



## waukegan (15 Ene 2018)

Noticia aparecida en eleconomista.es:

China quiere el desmantelamiento total del mercado de bitcoin dentro de sus fronteras - elEconomista.es



> *China quiere el desmantelamiento total del mercado de bitcoin dentro de sus fronteras*
> 
> 
> Solo permitirá pequeñas transacciones entre particulares registradas
> ...



Como siempre, la noticia está redactada en tono "tiene la intención", "ha anunciado que hará"...., a saber qué parte es realidad y cual no.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Ene 2018)

Buena noticia en favor de la descentralización de la minería:

Announcing Collaborative Partnership with Halong Mining

Por si alguien lo desconoce, el lanzamiento de este minero está respaldado por BtcDrak, reconocido desarrollador de BTC, nace con la vision de descentralizar más la minería y el poder de hash de Bitmain. 

Segun su publicidad sera el minero mas eficiente del mundo. 
Como nota negativa, se les ha acusado de scam en multitud de sitios por ser iguales a los S9 pero cambiando el logo y poco mas. La noticia de más arriba y que hace dos semanas comenzarán a enviar emails a los que están apuntados en la whitelist van despejando esas dudas.


----------



## Venganza. (15 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No has entendido nada. Pero bueno, quizás algún día te des cuenta de la gilipollez que acabas de soltar.



debe ser uno que ha acertado por casualidad con 2 o 3 cryptos y ahora se cree q es un ejperto en la materia


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> debe ser uno que ha acertado por casualidad con 2 o 3 cryptos y ahora se cree q es un ejperto en la materia



he acertado con 1/8 de sestercio


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (16 Ene 2018)

Dame un euro brother

The Anatomy of a Pump & Dump Group - Bitfalls


----------



## djun (16 Ene 2018)

*Los pisos en España también empiezan a venderse en bitcoins*
Los pisos en España también empiezan a venderse en bitcoins - Libre Mercado

Según comentan en este artículo la compra de una vivienda con bitcoin no excluye el pago en el IRPF por la ganancia del capital que le haya reportado la desinversión en bitcoins.

Sus expertos explican que la compra debe escriturarse en euros ante notario. "El intercambio de bitcoins se realizaría ante notario y en la escritura constaría el precio en euros pactado para la compraventa", que sería el de mercado. Todo el proceso sería el mismo excepto "que el comprador que entrega los bitcoins tendrá que pagar por la ganancia patrimonial que le ha reportado la desinversión en bitcoin".​


*Cómo comprar casa con bitcoins en España*
Cómo comprar casa con bitcoins



15 viviendas que aceptan ser vendidas con bitcoins.

*Así son las viviendas actualmente a la venta en España que aceptan bitcoins*
Así son las viviendas actualmente a la venta en España que aceptan bitcoins


----------



## vpsn (16 Ene 2018)

Al final tendremos que conformarnos con una barquita del retiro y llenarla de travestis sidosos de chueca


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (16 Ene 2018)

Como comenté en el pasado el bitcoin va de cabeza hacia los 8000 y después hacia los 4000 sin llegar ni superar los 20000. Para invertir en productos no solo hay que conocerlos bien sino que también hay que conocer la psicología tonta de la masa por eso es clave no convertir las plusvalías latentes en minusvalías reales consiguiendo un buen timing de salida, por encima de los 17000 era un buen punto.

Suerte a los que vayan quedando, los gobiernos no se quedarán de brazos cruzados viendo como sube el bitcoin, la cosa solo puede empeorar.


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Como comenté en el pasado el bitcoin va de cabeza hacia los 8000 y después hacia los 4000 sin llegar ni superar los 20000. Para invertir en productos no solo hay que conocerlos bien sino que también hay que conocer la psicología tonta de la masa por eso es clave no convertir las plusvalías latentes en minusvalías reales consiguiendo un buen timing de salida, por encima de los 17000 era un buen punto.
> 
> Suerte a los que vayan quedando, los gobiernos no se quedarán de brazos cruzados viendo como sube el bitcoin, la cosa solo puede empeorar.



Eso ya lo dije yo hace un mes. Btc ya hizo máximos y se va a 8k y despues a 4. De todas maneras no creo que vaya para ahi por ahora y creo que rebotara, por lo menos como un gato muerto.
Las primeras victimas de btc ya existen y cada día habrá más.
Mientras en bch ayer hicieron pruebas de stress a ver como funciona aquello con bloques de 8Mb y fue un exito, las comisiones siguieron bajas y la red funcionó como se espera.
Aqui el bloque de 8Mb.
Blockchair / Bitcoin Cash / Block / 512787
PD:Acabo de ver los comentarios de los tarados del hilo de que si en cash habían aparecido bloques grandes de la nada y que la gente estaba nerviosa, seguid, seguid con vuestra venda en los ojos, a ver cuanto tardais en encontrar la pared con los morros.:XX:
Otra predicción que hice fue que este hilo no lo iba a conocer ni su madre en unos meses y ya se están notando los nuevos aires.
Y la otra es que en unos meses cuando la gente hable de bitcoin se referirá a cash, al otro le llamaran core, legacy o como sea.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 11:33 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> fijaos en como el que una blockchain este dirigida por un equipo es útil y beneficioso y las tonterias que dice mojon solo perjudican
> 
> en zoin, que es pow como bitcoin, se va a hacer un update a btc core 0.13... pues bien, la forma de hacerlo es con un hard fork hecho por los developers y a tirar millas....y todos contentos y de acuerdo.. por que? pues porque lo que queremos es que zoin evolucione.... mientras tanto en bitcoin land están con sus chorradas idealizadas que no sirven para nada y han acabado jodiendo por completo lo que era btc
> 
> ...



Es que toda la retorica de core ha resultado falsa en todo. Y los peligrosos hard forks de los que hablaban solo deben ser peligrosos para ellos, no vaya a ser que alguien se les salga del redil. En el resto como bch, eth los hard forks son habituales y no pasa nada, por supuesto.


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Ene 2018)

Venga, comprad cryptos que están baratas...... :rolleye:


----------



## candelario (16 Ene 2018)

Guardemos luto. 
El bitcoin ha muerto .
Es la numero 124.
:´´´´´´´´´´(


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Ene 2018)

candelario dijo:


> Guardemos luto.
> El bitcoin ha muerto .
> Es la numero 124.
> :´´´´´´´´´´(



Pues no sé si el Bitcoin ha muerto, pero lo que me queda claro es que como "moneda" es una puta mierda, hoy con su enorme volatilidad, solo podrás comprar algo que cueste el 15% menos que ayer con un Bitcoin.... ::


----------



## candelario (16 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues no sé si el Bitcoin ha muerto, pero lo que me queda claro es que como "moneda" es una puta mierda, hoy con su enorme volatilidad, solo podrás comprar algo que cueste el 15% menos que ayer con un Bitcoin.... ::



Cierto.
Y un 99.5 mas que hace 3 meses


----------



## JUVESL24 (16 Ene 2018)

Y cuándo estaba a céntimos.A los gobiernos se ve qué le molesta mucho.
No va ser fácil qué caigan.los Bancos Centrales


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Ene 2018)

candelario dijo:


> Cierto.
> Y un 99.5 mas que hace 3 meses



Pues eso..... como moneda es una caca.... y para eso se creó ¿no?..... :


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Meh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo único que se ve en ese gráfico es el spam que se ha producido hace unos dias y que ahora ha vuelto al estado habitual, es decir que bcrash no lo usa ni dios.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Ene 2018)

Mis bitcoins los compré por un poco más de 300€, y no pienso por ahora venderlos.
::
Lo curioso es que tuve que comprar bitcoins para poder adquirir software rarito en TOR. Vamos ese que solo se puede comprar con bitcoins....y me quedé con algunos para poder comprar las actualizaciones. Y ahora estoy que no se que hacer....¿actualizo soft o vendo moneditas?
:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Ene 2018)

Quiero mover unos bitcoñitos de monedero a monedero, de Bisq a Electrum.
El caso es que el Bisq no arranca, se queda estancado en el "Connecting to TOR network..."
Tengo instalada la última versión, ¿a alguien más le pasa?

PD: ya me funciona, no he dicho nada.


----------



## Arctic (16 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues eso..... como moneda es una caca.... y para eso se creó ¿no?..... :



Para eso y para permitirnos ver cómo te ahoga la envidia por perder el tren. A la vista está que funciona cojonudamente.


----------



## Venganza. (16 Ene 2018)

no entiendo el dilema de algunos bitcoin bueno - bitcoin malo

el unico dilema de los proximos a;os es cryptos si - cryptos no

btc es lo q se usa para comrpar / vender la mayoria de las cryptos y lo unico q puedes meter / sacar de la mayoria de los exchanges, es el dolar de las cryptos. si se hunde el bitcoin para siempre es q se ha hundido el mercado de las cryptos con el.

si consigues un sistema consistente con el venzas la rentabilidad del bitcoin negociando con cryptos vende el btc y especula con cryptos, si no eres capaz de hacerlo, quedate con tus btc y olvidate. y si estas convencido de q las cryptos son una moda pasajera vendelo todo y cambialo por fiat.

equivocadas o no, todas esas son actitudes coherentes. pero venir aqui como hacen algunos a atacar el btc para despues asegurar q tal /cual crypto, q casualmente han comprado, la q la va a sustituir, solo indica dos cosas, o publicidad encubierta o retraso mental.


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Ene 2018)

Seguimos para bingo..... :rolleye:


El bitcoin pierde más de 1.500 dólares en hora y media: la criptodivisa cede los 12.000 - elEconomista.es


*Europa avisa de que los inversores pueden "perder todo su dinero"*

Ripple y ethereum han llegado a caer un 30% y un 18%, respectivamente


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2018)

Apuntaros los post de esta semana y dejarlos bien guardaditos.

Aqui estamos para las buenas y para las malas.

No es BTC, son todas las criptos, ahora están rebotando, pero son TODAS.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Ene 2018)

En el reddit inglés le dan una explicación a la bajada de precio. Todos los asiáticos están vendiendo como locos porque es ahora cuando celebran su año nuevo, entonces viajan y compran reglos, de ahí que estén vendiendo sus btc, recordemos que los asiáticos son los mayores tenedores de btc.

¿Véis plausible esta explicación?


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si tienes muchos vende una parte y holdea otra... Si tienes pocos quizá algún día te digas "pude vender este cagarro por 12.000 o 20.000 y no lo hice" ::
> 
> Nunca se sabe lo que va a pasar.



"Holdea"?

Vete a tomar por culo


----------



## Aksturiax (16 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En el reddit inglés le dan una explicación a la bajada de precio. Todos los asiáticos están vendiendo como locos porque es ahora cuando celebran su año nuevo, entonces viajan y compran reglos, de ahí que estén vendiendo sus btc, recordemos que los asiáticos son los mayores tenedores de btc.
> 
> ¿Véis plausible esta explicación?



Pues han quedado todos a la misma hora en los exchanges. Podían aprovechar y probar si es cierto eso de que si saltan todos juntos mueven el eje del planeta.


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Ene 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Apuntaros los post de esta semana y dejarlos bien guardaditos.
> 
> Aqui estamos para las buenas y para las malas.
> 
> No es BTC, son todas las criptos, ahora están rebotando, pero son TODAS.



¿rebotando? :fiufiu:

17,15 % de caída ahora mismo

Cambio BTC USD | Bitcoin Dólar estadounidense - Investing.com


----------



## Efraim (16 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En el reddit inglés le dan una explicación a la bajada de precio. Todos los asiáticos están vendiendo como locos porque es ahora cuando celebran su año nuevo, entonces viajan y compran reglos, de ahí que estén vendiendo sus btc, recordemos que los asiáticos son los mayores tenedores de btc.
> 
> ¿Véis plausible esta explicación?



No sé si eso es verdad, pero si lo fuera no me tranquilizaría, precisamente. De hecho, provocaría el efecto contrario.

Aparte de eso, me cuesta creerlo.


----------



## Periplo (16 Ene 2018)

Dicen los mandamases q con las cryptos los inversores pueden perder todo su dinero...
No OS da miedo?

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Geldschrank (16 Ene 2018)

Sacado de bitcointalk. Son entonces los chinos??


----------



## vpsn (16 Ene 2018)

Entonces es un momento cojonudo para recargar


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2018)

candelario dijo:


> Guardemos luto.
> El bitcoin ha muerto .
> Es la numero 124.
> :´´´´´´´´´´(



Si, pero esta es la buena. Ahora no es fud, ni hablar por hablar. Ahora son hechos solidos como una roca.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 16:39 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En el reddit inglés le dan una explicación a la bajada de precio. Todos los asiáticos están vendiendo como locos porque es ahora cuando celebran su año nuevo, entonces viajan y compran reglos, de ahí que estén vendiendo sus btc, recordemos que los asiáticos son los mayores tenedores de btc.
> 
> ¿Véis plausible esta explicación?



Segun dicen pasa todos los años desde el 2014. Yo lo único que se es que en Enero del año pasado gane una pasta.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 16:42 ----------




vpsn dijo:


> Entonces es un momento cojonudo para recargar



Para recargar según lo que sea. Ahora que si lo único y mejor que se te ocurre es btc, quizá recargar sea lo peor que puedas hacer.


----------



## Mig29 (16 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> no entiendo el dilema de algunos bitcoin bueno - bitcoin malo
> 
> el unico dilema de los proximos a;os es cryptos si - cryptos no
> 
> ...



Hablo desde el desconocimiento, pero por lo que he leido el ETH le ha comido mucho terreno en ese aspecto al BTC. 
Alguien tiene alguna estadística al respecto? he buscado y solo he encontrado artículos pero sin datos ni pruebas de ningun tipo.


----------



## tastas (16 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Dicen los mandamases q con las cryptos los inversores pueden perder todo su dinero...
> No OS da miedo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Cuando dices su dinero...
Te refieres a el dinero de los mandamases o al nuestro?
Porque cuando vendo euros por bitcoin es justo lo primero lo que busco, deshacerme de su dinero.

-----

En las Navidades occidentales se decía que btc crecía porque la gente se estaba regalando btc.
Esto de los mercados es jodido de explicar y hay explicaciones para todos los gustos.

Taptap


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Ene 2018)

El que tenga electrum 3.0.3 que actualice, tiene bitxo.

electrum-docs/cve.rst at master · spesmilo/electrum-docs · GitHub
8:


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2018)

Lo de los mercados asiáticos puede ser. Alomejor no es eso, pero las gráficas de corrección a mediados de enero de los últimos 3 años cantan bastante.

Si fuera el BTC se hundiría solo BTC. Curiosamente está bajada general le sube la dominancia al BTC, aunque sigue siendo muy baja mirando el histórico (35%).

Cuando pega petardazos celebramos los ATH, cuando baja lo asumimos como algo natural que forma parte de la relación Cripto-FIAT.


----------



## queestapasando (16 Ene 2018)

Btc/usd	11,210.0	-2915.0	-20.64% 
eth/usd	1,030.00	-280.90	-21.43% 
bch/usd	1,881.1	-571.9	-23.31% 
iot/usd	2.8200	-0.7820	-21.71% 
ltc/usd	195.57	-45.96	-19.03% 
xrp/usd	1.22934	-0.57446	-31.85% 
btc/eur	9,646.3	-2099.2	-17.87% 
dash/usd	807.98	-191.99	-19.20%


----------



## sirpask (16 Ene 2018)

Yo ya he cargado la burra para el 2018


----------



## halt_no_function (16 Ene 2018)

Han cazado a dos bots jugando al ping-pong... a finales de 2013. Trucando por completo la cotización del bitcoin. Lo de las "transacciones falsas", ¿fue para eludir el pago de comisiones o alguna otra cosa por el estilo?



> *Un estudio demuestra que dos 'bots' dispararon el precio del bitcoin en 2013 mediante operaciones falsas*
> 
> Al igual que la justicia, los estudios económicos tardan tiempo. Pero uno publicado esta semana, analizando la burbuja que vivió el bitcoin en 2013, debería provocar escalofríos a los inversores que posean la criptodivisa en la actualidad: según sus conclusiones, tan solo dos robots, programados para fingir comprarse y venderse monedas entre sí, bastaron para disparar su precio de 125 a más de 1.100 dólares en apenas dos meses.
> 
> ...



Un estudio demuestra que dos 'bots' dispararon el precio del bitcoin en 2013 mediante operaciones falsas - elEconomista.es


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Ene 2018)

Alucino con esta frase: 


> Los dos 'bots' fingían comprar y vender monedas inexistentes entre sí



¿fingían comprarse monedas entre sí o se las compraban realmente?

¿monedas inexistentes? ¿compraban bitcoins de mentira o no compraban absolutamente nada? ¿o está diciendo que el bitcoin no existe?


----------



## barborico (16 Ene 2018)

halt_no_function dijo:


> Un estudio demuestra que dos 'bots' dispararon el precio del bitcoin en 2013 mediante operaciones falsas - elEconomista.es



Una de cal:


> La poca liquidez del mercado permitía manipular los precios fácilmente



Y una de arena:


> Las circunstancias no han cambiado: podría seguir pasando hoy



Claro, claro, que una casa de cambio tenga el 80% de volumen es muy parecido a las circunstancias actuales, en las cuales la mayor es del 7% -quizás un poco mas si solo contamos los pares con divisas estatales-.

Y se pueden seguir manipulando los precios igual de "fácilmente" que antes, claro que sí.


----------



## workforfood (16 Ene 2018)

halt_no_function dijo:


> Han cazado a dos bots jugando al ping-pong... a finales de 2013. Trucando por completo la cotización del bitcoin. Lo de las "transacciones falsas", ¿fue para eludir el pago de comisiones o alguna otra cosa por el estilo?
> 
> 
> 
> Un estudio demuestra que dos 'bots' dispararon el precio del bitcoin en 2013 mediante operaciones falsas - elEconomista.es



Ahora tienen que descubrir que bots han disparado de 1000 $ a 18000 $ el bitcoin en 2017.

Parece que el forero Ignusuario Norar está acertando cuando dijo que la mayoría de órdenes de compraventa son falsas producidas por bots de los propios exchanges.

Si sale eso se hunde todo.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ene 2018)

queestapasando dijo:


> Btc/usd	11,210.0	-2915.0	-20.64%
> eth/usd	1,030.00	-280.90	-21.43%
> bch/usd	1,881.1	-571.9	-23.31%
> iot/usd	2.8200	-0.7820	-21.71%
> ...




Ya se ha dicho muchas veces por aqui. Será BTC la que triunfe o no será ninguna.


----------



## sirpask (16 Ene 2018)

Espera, que en las bolsas de todo el mundo no operan bots. Todo es limpio y transparente.

La diferencia de Bitcoin y el Índice Nasdaq... son los intermediarios.


----------



## orbeo (16 Ene 2018)

+10 blao blaos


----------



## bubbler (16 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya se ha dicho muchas veces por aqui. Será BTC la que triunfe o no será ninguna.









---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 20:30 ----------




Umami dijo:


> Dicen los mandamases q con las cryptos los inversores pueden perder todo su dinero...
> No OS da miedo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Miedo dá a las langostas, ballenas, NWO, y demás % de la sociedad comunista a perder su poder ante el BID-ASK.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Ene 2018)

Recomiendo este artículo sobre PoW y ETH. Es un poco largo pero creo que merece la pena; leyendo esto se concluye que los smart contract están mal diseñados porque dependen de la buena voluntad de los mineros. Hay algo errado en el artículo? Porque me llama la atención que no se aproveche este fallo de diseño. 

Miners Aren


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Recomiendo este artículo sobre PoW y ETH. Es un poco largo pero creo que merece la pena; leyendo esto se concluye que los smart contract están mal diseñados porque dependen de la buena voluntad de los mineros. Hay algo errado en el artículo? Porque me llama la atención que no se aproveche este fallo de diseño.
> 
> Miners Aren



Hombre, ya sabéis que yo soy un "Bitcoin maximalist", así que me importan una mierda el resto de shitcoins. Sin embargo, leyendo el artículo que has puesto sobre forkthereum, creo que no existe ese "mal diseño". Me explico.

Ahí se dice que los mineros en forkthereum pueden buscar maximizar sus beneficios perjudicando los smart contracts que se ejecutan en la cadena y, en última instancia, a los usuarios. Sobretodo cuando en un momento futuro no puedan ya mejorar beneficios incrementando el rendimiento de su hardware o reduciendo los costes de electricidad.

Vale, de acuerdo, pero en Bitcoin ocurriría algo parecido si, por ejemplo, los mineros decidiesen "sabotear" los bloques en condiciones similares, bien sacando bloques vacíos, o intentando calentar las comisiones metiendo transacciones fraudulentas.

Pero al final ese tipo de "tentaciones" en la cadena de Bitcoin o en la de Ethereum se ven suprimidas por la teoría de juegos ya que, perjudicando a los usuarios, los mineros terminan perjudicando la cotización de la moneda con la que se les va a recompensar.

Y el PoW tiene algo buenísimo, y es que no hay que olvidar que los mineros gastan primero la energía y cobran después. Así que el sistema está balanceado.

Otro asunto sería si forkthereum cambiase a PoS. Entonces sí que el desastre estaría asegurado porque, precísamente, se desvirtuaría ese delicado sistema de desincentivos que "mantiene a raya" ahora a los mineros.


----------



## jam14 (16 Ene 2018)

Otra nación latinoamericana le pone freno al bitcóin - RT


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Ahora tienen que descubrir que bots han disparado de 1000 $ a 18000 $ el bitcoin en 2017.
> 
> Parece que el forero Ignusuario Norar está acertando cuando dijo que *la mayoría de órdenes de compraventa son falsas producidas por bots de los propios exchanges.*
> 
> Si sale eso se hunde todo.



El mayor % del volumen que se mueve en las grandes bolsas está generado por operaciones de trading de alta frecuencia controlado por los llamados "bots".

Esas ordenes efectivamente suelen estar generadas por "bots" pertenecientes a los mismos brokers que buscan el control total sobre un activo mediante su compra y su venta automática.

En otros casos se pasan la pelota entre dos o más brokes convenientemente sincronizados con el mismo "algoritmo".

Aquí no tendría por que ser diferente.

Si solo hubiera órdenes en el mercado de muertos de hambre como la mayoría de inversores de a pie, habría unas horquillas en el precio y un volumen que parecería la subasta de capones de Villalba.

Los "bots" dan liquidez al sistema, puede que no nos gusten pero son ellos los que otorgan linealidad a los sistemas, y evitan en mayor medida saltos escalonados en los precios y volúmenes ridículos.

Si estamos dónde estamos es gracias a ellos, y os aseguro, que también gracias a ellos este mercado perdurará en el tiempo...si fuera por personajes como nosotros con 20 operaciones por año y volúmenes de paquete de pipas y gominola no irían muy lejos.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## remonster (16 Ene 2018)

Shitcoineros! No queríais que cayese el BTC? Ya lo tenéis!

Ah! que querías que SÓLO cayese él...pues parece que no va a ser...

Preparad la pasta en los exchanges para comprar por debajo de 8k...veo mucha sangre!


----------



## martillohidraulico (16 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Igual te bailó algún cero. No serian 40.000 ?



Era 4.000usd y no solo eso

En el sueño me mostraba tan sorprendido que cambie el grafico para que me mostrase la grafica de 1 dia y se veian 3 grandes arreones de bajada y de hecho cuando lo mire yo aun estaba en bajada...

En fin, son solo sueños, no hay que hacerles caso

Pero ahi lo dejo porsiaca para que luego si suecede el personal no diga que me lo inventé


----------



## Arctic (16 Ene 2018)

El que haya estado mirando desde la barrera y esperando oportunidad de entrar, aquí la tiene. _Be greedy when others are fearful..._


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2018)

Pues honestamente, si baja algo más de esos 10.000$, lo mismo me planteo meter algo más de FIAT, que es algo que no tenía yo como opción prioritaria. Porque la sensación es que con el caudal que había entrado a criptolandia... ¿no va a volver nunca? Me cuesta creérmelo.

Lo de estos 3 meses es para hacer un buen análisis.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (16 Ene 2018)

*Presentación de RSK en Madrid*

Lo que haremos

RSK es la primera plataforma de código abierto de smart contracts con una relación bidireccional con Bitcoin que recompensa también a los mineros mediante merge-mining, permitiéndoles así participar en la revolución de los smart-contracts. 

El objetivo de RSK es el de añadir valor y funcionalidad al ecosistema Bitcoin ofrenciendo contratos inteligentes, pagos casi instantáneos y mayor escalabilidad, para lo que llevan desarrollando su proyecto más de dos años.

La idea es presentar el lanzamiento de la Mainet de RSK y su visión sobre la construcción de la Internet del Valor sobre la red Bitcoin, así como el Bug Bounty Program, la Red de Ambassadors, RSK Educate y todas las iniciativas de desarrollo de la comunidad que, desde el lanzamiento en mainet el pasado día 4 de diciembre en la Labitconf en Bogotá, RSK está poniendo en marcha. Además, como RSK a nivel fundacional tiene grandes raíces con el bien común, la pretensión final se centra en cómo lograr la inclusión financiera en América Latina. 

Aprovecharemos también para hacer una breve reseña a los premios blockchain 4 humanity promovidos por ellos.

También se intentará realizar un ejemplo de instalación de un nodo, así como una sesión de preguntas por videoconferencia con uno de los fundadores.

Pueden acercase con su ordenador personal, con el software de RSK para ejecutar un nodo instalado, así prodrán hacer pruebas con el mismo e intentar interactuar con la red de RSK.


*Presentación RSK en Madrid |*


----------



## remonster (16 Ene 2018)

Bajada a velocidad terrorifica...vamos a ver que pasa en 10k...

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 23:32 ----------

Muro de 1500 btc en 10200 derretido como la mantequilla


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Recomiendo este artículo sobre PoW y ETH. Es un poco largo pero creo que merece la pena; leyendo esto se concluye que los smart contract están mal diseñados porque dependen de la buena voluntad de los mineros. Hay algo errado en el artículo? Porque me llama la atención que no se aproveche este fallo de diseño.
> 
> Miners Aren



Hablar sin tener puta idea, algo normal por aquí. Y no te digo por que, paso.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ene 2018)

Panico total.


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues honestamente, si baja algo más de esos 10.000$, lo mismo me planteo meter algo más de FIAT, que es algo que no tenía yo como opción prioritaria. Porque la sensación es que con el caudal que había entrado a criptolandia... ¿no va a volver nunca? Me cuesta creérmelo.
> 
> Lo de estos 3 meses es para hacer un buen análisis.



Si, si tu sigue metiendo fiat. Hace falta, gracias.


----------



## kikepm (16 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Panico total.



Justo el momento de comprar sin apalancamiento.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2018)

En Kraken han dado Stellar Lumens si se tenían BTCs (Hace unos meses), aunque aun no están disponibles para operar con ellos.

Mega pánico, buf, terrible terrible... fijaros que ahora que baja, casi prefiero que baje más de los 10.000$, e incluso de los 8.000$. Si se pueden conseguir más BTCs y alguna otra cripto a precios asequibles, no creo que vaya a desaprovechar la oportunidad.

Y si se va a niveles de 2014, pues nada chicos, aquí uno lucha y muere con sus ideas.


----------



## waukegan (17 Ene 2018)

¿Cuándo cierran los futuros?

Por otra parte, creo que a las criptomonedas les viene bien pegarse una buena castaña en valoración que aleje a las masas ambiciosas durante un tiempo y les permita ir solucionando con menos presión el problema más importante que existe ahora mismo, que es el de la escabilidad, especialmente a BTC


----------



## cenachero (17 Ene 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> En Kraken han dado Stellar Lumens si se tenían BTCs (Hace unos meses), aunque aun no están disponibles para operar con ellos.
> 
> Mega pánico, buf, terrible terrible... fijaros que ahora que baja, casi prefiero que baje más de los 10.000$, e incluso de los 8.000$. Si se pueden conseguir más BTCs y alguna otra cripto a precios asequibles, no creo que vaya a desaprovechar la oportunidad.
> 
> Y si se va a niveles de 2014, pues nada chicos, aquí uno lucha y muere con sus ideas.



Cuando compraste tus BTCs? Realmente crees que subiran de nuevo?(como en años anteriores...)


----------



## sirpask (17 Ene 2018)

cenachero dijo:


> Cuando compraste tus BTCs? Realmente crees que subiran de nuevo?(como en años anteriores...)



Yo espero que con la subida de tipos, y la desaceleración de la máquina de Draghy quiebren empresas, haya pánico, y suba el btc.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ene 2018)

Que catastrofistas sois. Esta solo es otra de las cienes y cienes de veces que han dado por muerto al bitcoin.

En unas semanas estamos de nuevo en maximos.


----------



## sirpask (17 Ene 2018)




----------



## FoSz2 (17 Ene 2018)

No sé, a mi me parece que esto es como el black friday, que suben los precios para luego decir que están rebajados...

El nivel de precios está igual que hace un mes...


----------



## Freedomfighter (17 Ene 2018)

Os voy a poner un documental muy ameno para que os entretengáis mientras debatís de las cryptos..... :rolleye:


La Burbuja De Los Tulipanes (The Tulip Bubble) - La Primera Burbuja Financiera - YouTube 



de nada..... :fiufiu:


----------



## Tuttle (17 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Os voy a poner un documental muy ameno para que os entretengáis mientras debatís de las cryptos..... :rolleye:
> 
> 
> La Burbuja De Los Tulipanes (The Tulip Bubble) - La Primera Burbuja Financiera - YouTube
> ...



Aqui te dejo un hilo donde se desmonta el mito de la tulipmanía.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...977608-no-hubo-realidad-fiebre-tulipanes.html

Es un placer


----------



## Freedomfighter (17 Ene 2018)

Tuttle dijo:


> Aqui te dejo un hilo donde se desmonta el mito de la tulipmanía.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...977608-no-hubo-realidad-fiebre-tulipanes.html
> 
> Es un placer



Ya me lo has dicho antes varias veces, pero perdona que no le preste demasiada atención a esa divagación, siempre se ha dicho que el demonio se muestra en los detalles..... ienso:


ah, y tienes que aprender a enlazar los hilos internos de burbuja.info correctamente, que en el tuyo siempre sale el "error 404" yo te lo pongo por aquí..... 


No hubo en realidad una fiebre por los tulipanes


----------



## louis.gara (17 Ene 2018)

Una vez más se repite la tendencia, muchas subidas de criptos a lo loco mientras el bitcoin anda lateral unas semanas, de repente panic sell y muchas gacelillas desplumadas dado que cuando el bitcoin cae las criptos lo hacen en mayor medida.

No es por ser ventajista, pero con la subida tan bestia de los últimos meses era bastante probable que el bitcoin cayese fuerte en un momento dado. No ha sido la primera vez ni será la última y los que ya llevamos un tiempo en esto sabemos aquellos de que hemos muerto miles de veces y seguimos alcistas. Lo mejor de todo es que momentos como estos son grandes ocasiones para acumular más bitcoins a cuenta de las gacelillas temerosas.

Durante las últimas semanas, desde la caída de máximos de bitcoin he estado tradeando algunas criptos con el único fin de incrementar bitcoins a corto-medio plazo. No me ha ido mal, con Ethereum y PIVX he triplicado la inversión, con NEO duplicado y con Waves y Monero he perdido ligeramente. Resultado, un mayor número de bitcoins en cartera que holdear a largo plazo.

Una vez roto el doble suelo que podría haberse formado en 11700, este rebote momentáneo me resulta engañoso y me huele que vamos a perder los 10000 e incluso los 9000 para hacer sangre de verdad y ver un rebote más fuerte. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Ya me lo has dicho antes varias veces




Seguramente menos veces de las que algun ignorante se haya pasado por aqui hablando de tulipanes. Sin saber siquiera de que va la historia de los tulipanes.


----------



## TheRedHawk (17 Ene 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y si se va a niveles de 2014...



... pues compraría 100 BTC de una tacada


----------



## tixel (17 Ene 2018)

cenachero dijo:


> Cuando compraste tus BTCs? Realmente crees que subiran de nuevo?(como en años anteriores...)



Subir subirá pero a 19k olvidate. Eso no me extrañaria que no se volviese a ver.


----------



## louis.gara (17 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Subir subirá pero a 19k olvidate. Eso no me extrañaria que no se volviese a ver.



:bla::bla::bla:
Lo que no vas a volver a ver seguro son los BCRASH a 0,42btc ehhh


----------



## Emeregildo (17 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Subir subirá pero a 19k olvidate. Eso no me extrañaria que no se volviese a ver.



Costumbres.


----------



## Pirro (17 Ene 2018)

Recordemos Diciembre de 2013. En aquéllas el Bitcoin cayó de un ATH de 1240 a un mínimo de 200 en Enero de 2015. Desde ahí le tomó dos años más recuperar esos $1240.

Si esta corrección siguiera el mismo esquema, implicaría pasar de un ATH de $20.000 a un mínimo de 3000-3500, estabilizándose en 5-6000 hasta el siguiente hype, causado por algún evento fundamental de calado.

No digo que vaya a suceder, pero tampoco creo que sea un escenario improbable.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ene 2018)

Estais comparando la situacion actual con la del 2013 cuando no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.

2013 habia practicamente un unico exchange, que manejaba un 80% del volumen. Fue hackeado y manipulado por el dueño para ocultar el hack con consecuencias catastroficas.

Hoy en dia hay cientos de exchanges literalmente. Por haber hasta hay instituciones que ofrecen derivados en mercados tradicionales.

Vamos que la situacion no es ni comparable.


----------



## remonster (17 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Que catastrofistas sois. Esta solo es otra de las cienes y cienes de veces que han dado por muerto al bitcoin.
> 
> En unas semanas estamos de nuevo en maximos.



Creo que esta vez no. La corrección es la buena. Un añito por lo menos hasta ATH, y en 3 años a $100.000.

Atentos al descalabro de los shitcoinholders. Guardad de lado algunos BTCs para comprar los rastrojos.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 01:41 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Recordemos Diciembre de 2013. En aquéllas el Bitcoin cayó de un ATH de 1240 a un mínimo de 200 en Enero de 2015. Desde ahí le tomó dos años más recuperar esos $1240.
> 
> Si esta corrección siguiera el mismo esquema, implicaría pasar de un ATH de $20.000 a un mínimo de 3000-3500, estabilizándose en 5-6000 hasta el siguiente hype, causado por algún evento fundamental de calado.
> 
> No digo que vaya a suceder, pero tampoco creo que sea un escenario improbable.



No estás muy lejos. Yo lo veo estabilizándose entre 6k y 8k


----------



## Pirro (17 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Estais comparando la situacion actual con la del 2013 cuando no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.
> 
> 2013 habia practicamente un unico exchange, que manejaba un 80% del volumen. Fue hackeado y manipulado por el dueño para ocultar el hack con consecuencias catastroficas.
> 
> ...



Mt.Gox fue el catalizador de todo aquello. Hoy día tenemos otros catalizadores posibles, Tether, Bitfinex o algún otro exchanger tocho, difamación en medios de comunicación, alguna prohibición en algún país, cualquier mala noticia tirará la cotización si iniciamos senda bajista. Quizá los tempos sean mucho más breves que en la de 2013, pero el esquema ATH-mínimo 20-30% del máximo y lateral ascendente lo puede repetir perfectamente.

En el corto plazo todo es ruido, si miras las sucesivas burbujas en la formación de precio de Bitcoin verás patrones más o menos similares, cada uno en su escala de precios...


----------



## tixel (17 Ene 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> :bla::bla::bla:
> Lo que no vas a volver a ver seguro son los BCRASH a 0,42btc ehhh



Lo dudo muchisimo, pero si no es bch será otra de las que tengo, lo que es seguro es que btc no vuelve a ver los 19k en mucho tiempo o en la vida.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 10:04 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Recordemos Diciembre de 2013. En aquéllas el Bitcoin cayó de un ATH de 1240 a un mínimo de 200 en Enero de 2015. Desde ahí le tomó dos años más recuperar esos $1240.
> 
> Si esta corrección siguiera el mismo esquema, implicaría pasar de un ATH de $20.000 a un mínimo de 3000-3500, estabilizándose en 5-6000 hasta el siguiente hype, causado por algún evento fundamental de calado.
> 
> *No digo que vaya a suceder, pero tampoco creo que sea un escenario improbable*.



Si, en realidad no dices una puta mierda.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 10:06 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Estais comparando la situacion actual con la del 2013 cuando no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.
> 
> 2013 habia practicamente un unico exchange, que manejaba un 80% del volumen. Fue hackeado y manipulado por el dueño para ocultar el hack con consecuencias catastroficas.
> 
> ...



Aquí se mira para donde cada uno quiere. Claro que no se puede comparar con 2013, entonces todas las castañas del criptomundo estaban puestas en btc. Ahora no.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 10:10 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Creo que esta vez no. La corrección es la buena. Un añito por lo menos hasta ATH, y en 3 años a $100.000.
> 
> Atentos al descalabro de los shitcoinholders. Guardad de lado algunos BTCs para comprar los rastrojos.
> 
> ...



Las cuentas de los bitcoñeros son la coña,cuando digo que muchos van a acabar sin un duro, no lo digo por joder, sino porque no se puede ser más tonto.
O sea que ahora contamos que bajan más las alts, aunque yo veo que más o menos estan bajando lo mismo que btc y de ahí que este la dominancia un misero 3-4% más alta que unos días, pero no contamos que desde que btc lleva lateral por no decir bajando, un montón de alts deben llevar 2x, 3x y 4x.


----------



## Cui Bono (17 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Lo dudo muchisimo, pero si no es bch será otra de las que tengo, lo que es seguro es que btc no vuelve a ver los 19k en mucho tiempo o en la vida.



De momento, btc está dentro de lo normal de los últimos dos años, con corrección sana. 
Cuando pierda claramente la media movil de 100 días, empezaré a preocuparme. 

Bitcoincharts | Charts

Empezamos el año pasado a 1000€. Un x10 en un año, yo no me quejo.


----------



## Venganza. (17 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Lo dudo muchisimo, pero si no es bch será otra de las que tengo, lo que es seguro es que btc no vuelve a ver los 19k en mucho tiempo o en la vida.



dentro de poco refloto esto q has escrito, pa q se vea q no tienes ni pajolera idea.


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Ene 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> De momento, btc está dentro de lo normal de los últimos dos años, con corrección sana.
> Cuando pierda claramente la media movil de 100 días, empezaré a preocuparme.
> 
> Bitcoincharts | Charts
> ...



Pero si la de 200 días no se toca desde marzo...

EDITO: la exponencial, no la simple. Ahora mismo la EMA de 200 días está más o menos en el nivel que dice remonster: unos 8400 USD.


----------



## tixel (17 Ene 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> De momento, btc está dentro de lo normal de los últimos dos años, con corrección sana.
> Cuando pierda claramente la media movil de 100 días, empezaré a preocuparme.
> 
> Bitcoincharts | Charts
> ...



Pues la de 50 días ya la perdio.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 10:34 ----------




Venganza. dijo:


> dentro de poco refloto esto q has escrito, pa q se vea q no tienes ni pajolera idea.



En este hilo el único que lleva dando en el clavo desde hace 3 meses es el menda.
También voy a guardarme yo el tuyo. Que no tienes idea ya se ve a día de hoy, no hace falta esperar.

Coingeek acaba de soltar 3,6 millones para el desarrollo de los bloques de 1Gb en bitcoin cash. Mientras vosotros seguid con el humo que es los de blockstream ya se han dado cuenta de lo que os gusta, primero con sw y ahora con la ln.
CoinGeek.com Funds


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin cash cayendo más que BTC. Al final el tiempo da la razón al original y tritura las mierdas como BCH.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (17 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Alucino con esta frase:
> 
> 
> ¿fingían comprarse monedas entre sí o se las compraban realmente?
> ...



Te explico lo que quiere decir. A lo que se refiere es a una técnica de especulación llamada spoofing, la cual consiste en dejar órdenes de compras o ventas enormes en el order book de los exchanges para hacer creer a otros que había interés. Dichas órdenes se cancelan milisegundos antes de entrar a mercado, pero los inversores que están viendo la profundidad de mercado no lo saben de manera que producen cascadas de órdenes a favor del especulador que creó el spoofing. Sabéis poquillo del mundillo de la especulación según veo.


Para los que piensan que el BTC va a llegar a 1 millón decirles: yo en su día ya compré pensando que el BTC podría ir a un valor entre 10000 y 30000 pero teniendo claro que después de hacer pico sobre ese precio(20000) el precio se iría a su último invierno, ya lo comenté cuando saqué las compras en la semana de los 18000, era una magnífica semana para salir.

El caso es que con matemáticas sencillas se puede averiguar. Estamos ante un negocio de suma cero donde el comprador compra un bitcoin de otra persona dispuesta a venderla solo que a un precio más caro. Por lo tanto, estamos hablando de un esquema ponzi, no se genera dinero de la nada, depende del dinero fiat que entra de otras personas que entraron más tarde.

Simplificando esto es sabido que hay un número limitado en el mundo y un número aun más pequeño de personas dispuestas comprar bitcoin(hay muchos que ni querrán oir de él). De manera que según el esquma ponzi, el bitcoin hará máximo en su precio cuando el último comprador dispuesto a comprarlo entre. Este proceso se produjo en la supercampaña de publicidad que se ha tenido a lo largo de todo 2017, donde hasta la gente más aislada del mundo podía oir hablar de bitcoins.

Por consiguiente, el pico del bitcoin se alcanzaría cuando los segmentos más aislados de la población ya haya comprado y cuando los índices de popularidad de su fama sea máxima y eso se produjo en navidad. Ahí era el momento para salir, así que sí Bitcoin no subirá por encima de 20000 nunca más, os lo digo por segunda vez para que me lo echeis en cara, pero no podréis porque se de lo que hablo, la psicología de la masa es fácil de predecir y tonta, gracias Dios por dejarme comer del rebaño!

índice de popularidad del bitcoin:









VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Continuando con el tema hay que saber en que punto especulativo está el precio, después de una caída acusada entre el 40 y el 50% el bitcoin ha hecho las llamadas trampas aclistas, que viene a ser una subida del precio bastante importente, pero que en realidad es una corrección de la misma caída anterior. Normalmente los que no tienen ni puta idea de especular entran en compra al final de esa subida. Entonces el precio cae hasta el quinto infierno, para el bitcoin en la cotización del exchange bitfinex podría ser una subida hasta 17000 aprox. para luego caer hasta 4000 aprox. después de eso a saber porque bitcoin fue la primera crypto si se pudo hacer una se podrá hacer otra 1000 veces mejor, ahí será cuando desaparezca.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Ene 2018)

_pero teniendo claro que después de hacer pico sobre ese precio(20000) el precio se iría a su último inviern_

Claro,claro...asi que predijiste que tocaria los 20 y se caeria.
Haberlo dicho antes aqui hombre, que a toro pasado somos todos unos linces y unos cracks que vendemos siempre en maximos y compramos en minimos.


----------



## hydra69 (17 Ene 2018)

JAJAJAJAJA







Esa mierda vale zero.








:XX::XX:



$ 9,982.05 Just now
-15.13%​


----------



## bmbnct (17 Ene 2018)

Twitter

Blockstream - Lightning Charge Powers Developers & Blockstream Store


----------



## chuminadas (17 Ene 2018)

No será porque no lo dijeramos...


----------



## tolomeo (17 Ene 2018)

El filántropo2 dijo:


> No será porque no lo dijeramos...




Décimo cuarta muerte del bitcoin señores, DEP..... Hasta la siguiente.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (17 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> _pero teniendo claro que después de hacer pico sobre ese precio(20000) el precio se iría a su último inviern_
> 
> Claro,claro...asi que predijiste que tocaria los 20 y se caeria.
> Haberlo dicho antes aqui hombre, que a toro pasado somos todos unos linces y unos cracks que vendemos siempre en maximos y compramos en minimos.



No se hasta que nivel de retraso te alimentan, pero te he puesto un post donde dije a TORO POR PASAR que subiría a 17000 para caer a 8000, subió hasta 17300 y está en 9700 pedazo ciego! También te digo a toro por pasar que no verás los 20000 en tu vida! ZAS!!!


----------



## chuminadas (17 Ene 2018)




----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2018)

Cuando cae siempre hay que leer lo mismo. Esa gráfica la pusieron el año pasado mínimo 3 veces.

Hay gente que no entiende el concepto de corrección


----------



## hydra69 (17 Ene 2018)

Otros no entienden el concepto de burbuja,estafa,ponzi y estampitas.


:XX:

Bajo a comprar el pan con bitcoines...ah que no puedo ::


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Ene 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando cae siempre hay que leer lo mismo. Esa gráfica la pusieron el año pasado mínimo 3 veces.
> 
> Hay gente que no entiende el concepto de corrección










Yo apuesto a que va a llegar a tocar la mitad de abajo de la penúltima vela, la de noviembre 2017:


----------



## chuminadas (17 Ene 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando cae siempre hay que leer lo mismo. Esa gráfica la pusieron el año pasado mínimo 3 veces.
> 
> Hay gente que no entiende el concepto de corrección



Una pequeñita corrección de casi el 50% del valor que tenía hace medio mes :XX:.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2018)

cenachero dijo:


> Cuando compraste tus BTCs? Realmente crees que subiran de nuevo?(como en años anteriores...)



Yo entré a 3 cifras y ya me dijeron que había entrado tardísimo y que eso no tenía futuro alguno. Si hubiera holdeado a muerte y no hubiera hecho tanto trading en corto... reconzco que me pudo el ver que podía hacer dinero FIAT fácil.

Yo no sé si va a subir o no porque no controlo los designios, pero para mi el concepto que tiene el BTC es muy poderoso, y es lo que le da valor y por eso me metí. Cuanto de valioso en $ no lo sé.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 12:49 ----------




El filántropo2 dijo:


> Una pequeñita corrección de casi el 50% del valor que tenía hace medio mes :XX:.



Pues igual que en un año ha subido un 1000%... Al lado de eso la corrección es bastante pequeñita.


----------



## hydra69 (17 Ene 2018)

$ 9,924.69 Just now
-19.03%

​


----------



## Arctic (17 Ene 2018)

Amigo lector, que desde el silencio sigues este hilo y buscas en él consejo. 

Verás que lo que más hay ahora son trolls de infame calidad. Aquí somo todos mayorcitos y responsables de nuestras decisiones, pero me revienta que se salgan con la suya e impidan a la gente conocer Bitcoin. 
Por si te sirve de algo, llevo en esto desde hace unos 5 años. Tengo BTC desde entonces. Vendí en su día los suficientes para ir en free ride y comprar artículos de los que nadie necesita. Ahora estoy comprando BTC. Tengo órdenes cada 500$ de caída, habiendo empezado con ellas desde los 12.500$ con lo que las ya ejecutadas arrojan unas pérdidas considerables. Voy a seguir haciéndolo así indefinidamente. Es un dinero con el que no cuento y que estoy dispuesto a perder en su totalidad, junto con el resto de mis BTC, que darían para vivir muy holgadamente. 

Mi consejo es que si has leído suficiente sobre el tema, tienes un grado de entendimiento adecuado y controlas tus emociones aproveches las rebajas para entrar. No inviertas todo de golpe. No entres con la idea de dar un pelotazo rápido. No tomes una posición tan grande que te impida dormir a pierna suelta. Y sobre todo no te dejes condicionar por los malnacidos que solamente desean asustar y desinformar. Por lo menos hasta que alguno diga cuantos BTC tiene vendidos en corto y cuanto dinero de su bolsillo está poniendo allí donde pone la boca.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Ene 2018)

Una cosa se repite con el bitcoin, ahora que rozaba máximos, vista antes por ejemplo en el oro, cuando llegó a superar los 2000$ la onza:

Acabo de ver un anuncio de tipo banner donde dice que puedes comprar bitcoins y otras criptomonedas en Media Markt y Carrefour, no es broma. Esto es similar a las máquinas "autovending" que había en hoteles y zonas de lujo donde podías comprar oro.

Siempre se repite la misma historia: y en líneas generales es lo mismo a lo que se refería Rockefeller con su chófer: cuando llega a ser accesible hasta para el más tonto, es el momento en el que explota el chiringuito entero.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (17 Ene 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Amigo lector, que desde el silencio sigues este hilo y buscas en él consejo.
> 
> Verás que lo que más hay ahora son trolls de infame calidad. Aquí somo todos mayorcitos y responsables de nuestras decisiones, pero me revienta que se salgan con la suya e impidan a la gente conocer Bitcoin.
> Por si te sirve de algo, llevo en esto desde hace unos 5 años. Tengo BTC desde entonces. Vendí en su día los suficientes para ir en free ride y comprar artículos de los que nadie necesita. Ahora estoy comprando BTC. Tengo órdenes cada 500$ de caída, habiendo empezado con ellas desde los 12.500$ con lo que las ya ejecutadas arrojan unas pérdidas considerables. Voy a seguir haciéndolo así indefinidamente. Es un dinero con el que no cuento y que estoy dispuesto a perder en su totalidad, junto con el resto de mis BTC, que darían para vivir muy holgadamente.
> ...



Esto es un negocio de suma cero, la única manera de ganar es siendo mejor que los demás, cuanto más bajo sea el percentil entre los mejores que te encuentres más ganarás. Por eso los emocionales dogmáticos nunca ganan, ya que invierten con el corazón no con la cabeza racional. Habrá muchos que creyeron en el bitcoin en su momento y que ganaron lo que buscaban como yo, pero luego de esos habrá muchos que no sabrán diferenciar entre emociones y negocios.

Muchos de los que compraron a 300 y vendieron a 5000 o 6000 o incluso a 15000 volverán a comprar porque piensan que la misma historia se repetirá cada x años hasta el final de la historia humana, cosa que no sucederá! Esos que ganaron porque creyeron, pero que no distinguen emociones de negocios serán los que comprarán promediando en la bajada final. Ya no habrá más 2015 para promediar, el contexto está en cambio continuo, y la diferencia de 2018 con 2015 es que el potencial en 2015 era enorme, pues casi nadie conocía esto, mientras que, en 2018 no hay más potencial que rascar. 

La tecnología que hay detrás triunfará, pero una critpo obsoleta desaparecera al ritmo que el tiempo desvanece los recuerdos entre los nuevos compradores que ya no lo son.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Ene 2018)

Ola Bitpay, ¿kiebras o ke ase?

Primera versión estable del software BTCPay, la versión libre y de abierta de un procesador de pagos. Compatible con Bitpay.

BTCPay Server

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 13:28 ----------




Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Una cosa se repite con el bitcoin, ahora que rozaba máximos, vista antes por ejemplo en el oro, cuando llegó a superar los 2000$ la onza:
> 
> Acabo de ver un anuncio de tipo banner donde dice que puedes comprar bitcoins y otras criptomonedas en Media Markt y Carrefour, no es broma. Esto es similar a las máquinas "autovending" que había en hoteles y zonas de lujo donde podías comprar oro.
> 
> Siempre se repite la misma historia: y en líneas generales es lo mismo a lo que se refería Rockefeller con su chófer: cuando llega a ser accesible hasta para el más tonto, es el momento en el que explota el chiringuito entero.



Deja de decir chorradas. Esto colaba después de la primera, de la segunda, o de la tercera explosión de precio. Pero vamos por la quinta o la sexta ya. A estas alturas, cualquiera con ojos en la cara se ha dado cuenta ya de que Bitcoin va siendo adoptado en oleadas y que esas oleadas se plasman en la cotización. Es la forma normal en que se monetiza un activo tan novedoso y disruptivo.


----------



## bubbler (17 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ola Bitpay, ¿kiebras o ke ase?
> 
> Primera versión estable del software BTCPay, la versión libre y de abierta de un procesador de pagos. Compatible con Bitpay.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, esta tecnología representa una fractura social, donde los libreagentes se están desligando de los parásitos... y no hay más, hay zorros que están saltando al criptoecosistema, porque ya lo han visto antes...

En el futuro, usar tecnología blockchain será ya una commoditie, algo tan habitual como el móvil, el internet, la electricidad...


----------



## bmbnct (17 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Blockstream - Lightning Charge Powers Developers & Blockstream Store



Blockstream lanza aplicación de Lightning Network y tienda online para probarla | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Ene 2018)

Algún que otro antibitcoñero se puede llevar un palo. Yo no sé si esto es bueno no no...

A la FED de San Luis le gusta el Bitcoin


"_*We conclude that Bitcoin has a wide range of interesting applications and that cryptoassets are well suited to become an important asset class.*_"
Federal Reserve Bank of St. Louis Review, First Quarter 2018, 100(1), pp. 1-16.

https://doi.org/10.20955/r.2018.1-16


----------



## cagabandurrias (17 Ene 2018)

Parece que el Bitcoño tiene algún problemilla...


----------



## mamendurrio (17 Ene 2018)

Joer, hilo lleno de ejpertos hoy

La muerte de btc, una vez mas:


----------



## cagabandurrias (17 Ene 2018)

Es cuestión de vender y luego comprar por una cuarta parte.

No tiene ningún misterio.


----------



## Tuttle (17 Ene 2018)

Ahora se ve quien es bitcoñero de pro...


----------



## chuminadas (17 Ene 2018)

"Es una corrección"
"Sois unos envidiosos que os jode no haber entrado con 100 euros"
"Aunque caiga ahora, es el futuro, yo no vendo. El que ríe el último ríe mejor"
"Me la suda que caiga, yo ya vendí en su día y ahora vivo en las Bahamas"

Ya vienen.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2018)

Cuando remonte (Si lo hace), haced el favor de pasaros por aquí también, ¿vale?

Seguid gozando hoy, mañana y alomejor pasado mañana. Luego, dentro de unas semanas o meses volved por aquí que os citaremos gustosamente.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## cagabandurrias (17 Ene 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando remonte (Si lo hace), haced el favor de pasaros por aquí también, ¿vale?
> 
> Seguid gozando hoy, mañana y alomejor pasado mañana. Luego, dentro de unas semanas o meses volved por aquí que os citaremos gustosamente.
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



Hola...pasaba por aquí por si os interesa comprar vaselina mentolada. Actualmente está agotada en farmacias y parafarmacias...y a mí me sobra una caja con 100 tubitos.


----------



## hydra69 (17 Ene 2018)

*$ 9,235.91 Just now*​

guanazoooooooo ::


----------



## luisito2 (17 Ene 2018)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Ene 2018)

Es que hace nada llegamos a los 9.000 y ahora seguimos en esos 9.000, no veo donde está el drama. Lo que no era normal es el pumpazo brutal que nos llevó casi a los 20.000.


----------



## cagabandurrias (17 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Es que hace nada llegamos a los 9.000 y ahora seguimos en esos 9.000, no veo donde está el drama. Lo que no era normal es el pumpazo brutal que nos llevó casi a los 20.000.



El drama está en que hay gente que casi pagó 20.000 motivados por los Bitcoin fans que compraron/minaron cientos de veces más barato y fueron hinchando la burbuja.


----------



## tixel (17 Ene 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo entré a 3 cifras y ya me dijeron que había entrado tardísimo y que eso no tenía futuro alguno. Si hubiera holdeado a muerte y no hubiera hecho tanto trading en corto... reconzco que me pudo el ver que podía hacer dinero FIAT fácil.
> 
> Yo no sé si va a subir o no porque no controlo los designios, pero para mi el concepto que tiene el BTC es muy poderoso, y es lo que le da valor y por eso me metí. Cuanto de valioso en $ no lo sé.
> 
> ...



Ya te has retratado, aunque estaba claro que eras ese tipo de perfil. Mal te veo.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 17:05 ----------




cagabandurrias dijo:


> Es cuestión de vender y luego comprar por una cuarta parte.
> 
> No tiene ningún misterio.



Vender por qué y donde. Porque una cosa es tener 1000 putos euros y otra varios cientos de miles, con esto ya no es tan fácil sin dejar unos marrones en el exchange curiosos para cuando les de a los de hacienda por hurgar por allí, y ya hablan que para 2019 se van a poner las pilas con las criptos.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 17:07 ----------




cagabandurrias dijo:


> El drama está en que hay gente que casi pagó 20.000 motivados por los Bitcoin fans que compraron/minaron cientos de veces más barato y fueron hinchando la burbuja.



Pero les seguiran haciendo caso a los abducidos a los que les conviene que haya pardillos que protejan su inversión. Eso en este hilo apesta.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (17 Ene 2018)

Muertos de hambre que aparecen por aquí cuando BTC pega un bajón. Y luego el subnormal de bcrash dando lecciones cuando su scamcoin está bajando más en proporción. Internet es maravilloso.


----------



## tixel (17 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> algunos llevamos un mes con la mosca detras de la oreja y avisando en este foro que la cosa estaba cerca del catapum. Nos han llamado idiotas agoreros y acusado de no tener ni puta idea de la tecnologia blockchain, bleh, bleh, bleh.
> A ver, no es lo mismo meter cuando esta a 1000 euros que cuando esta a 19000. Con mil pavos la gente tenia la esperanza de que se multltiplicara por 100 su inversion. A 19000, mucha gente espera como mucho multipilicar por 10, y entrar con mucha pasta es arriesgado si no estan al 100% convencido de que merecera la pena.
> Por lo tanto, aplicar los mismos criterios en ambos casos es una estupidez. Para los tontos del bitcoño todo es blockchain, graficas y correciones sanas. Por eso son tontos y se olvidan de que esto es especulacion y por lo tanto psicologia de masas. Y detras de todo ello, como siempre, no hay reglas limpias, sino gente manejando los hilos . Igual que en la bolsa.
> Fue el ignosuario norar el que empezo a dar pistas de como funciona la cosa. De que estaban manipulando las subidas y las bajadas, como se esta demostrando ahora.
> ...



No te preocupes, en este hilo van a abrir los ojos como platos a base de ostias.


----------



## mack008 (17 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> algunos llevamos un mes con la mosca detras de la oreja y avisando en este foro que la cosa estaba cerca del catapum. Nos han llamado idiotas agoreros y acusado de no tener ni puta idea de la tecnologia blockchain, bleh, bleh, bleh.
> A ver, no es lo mismo meter cuando esta a 1000 euros que cuando esta a 19000. Con mil pavos la gente tenia la esperanza de que se multltiplicara por 100 su inversion. A 19000, mucha gente espera como mucho multipilicar por 10, y entrar con mucha pasta es arriesgado si no estan al 100% convencido de que merecera la pena.
> Por lo tanto, aplicar los mismos criterios en ambos casos es una estupidez. Para los tontos del bitcoño todo es blockchain, graficas y correciones sanas. Por eso son tontos y se olvidan de que esto es especulacion y por lo tanto psicologia de masas. Y detras de todo ello, como siempre, no hay reglas limpias, sino gente manejando los hilos . Igual que en la bolsa.
> Fue el ignosuario norar el que empezo a dar pistas de como funciona la cosa. De que estaban manipulando las subidas y las bajadas, como se esta demostrando ahora.
> ...



Drama, es ver pasar delante una oportunidad de liberarse del yugo del sistema y no haberla aprovechado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (17 Ene 2018)

PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Muertos de hambre que aparecen por aquí cuando BTC pega un bajón. Y luego el subnormal de bcrash dando lecciones cuando su scamcoin está bajando más en proporción. Internet es maravilloso.



Lo que es "maravilloso" es encontrar idiotas como tú que se conforman que su mierda de coin solo baja un 20% cuando la otra lo hace un 25% sin contar que en el último mes una multiplico por 2, bitcoin cash por supuesto y la otra lleva un mes de penas y lo que le queda.
Cuando pase esta mierda bitcoin cash irá para arriba simplemente por fundamentales y adopción y corecoin seguirá de pena en pena.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 17:15 ----------




mack008 dijo:


> Drama, es ver pasar delante una oportunidad de liberarse del yugo del sistema y no haberla aprovechado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



Aquí nadie se ha librado de los yugos del sistema por ahora. Cuando quieras comprar algo caro con tu criptoriqueza me lo cuentas.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Ene 2018)

tixel comiéndole la polla al troll multinick de cagabandurrias. Todo en orden.


----------



## SOY (17 Ene 2018)

Son correcciones sanas. No os preocupéis. El bitcoin tiene valor porque la gente lo demanda, y la gente lo demanda porque el bitcoin tiene valor. Es valor seguro. A tiro hecho. ¿Qué podría salir mal?
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## barborico (17 Ene 2018)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> El drama está en que hay gente que casi pagó 20.000 motivados por su avaricia y estupidez y fueron hinchando la burbuja.



Te he corregido.


----------



## Tuttle (17 Ene 2018)

SOY dijo:


> Son correcciones sanas. No os preocupéis. El bitcoin tiene valor porque la gente lo demanda, y la gente lo demanda porque el bitcoin tiene valor. Es valor seguro. A tiro hecho. ¿Qué podría salir mal?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Si se infla la tierra porquesí por que no lo va a hacer el bitcoin. ::


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ene 2018)

5 nuevas paginas de hilo en un pispas. Han salido todos los biliosos que estaban agazapados :XX:

Y menos mal que tambien han caido todas las alts incluso en mayor medida que bitcoin que si no ya estarian por aqui tambien todos los shitcoiners soltando mas bilis


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Ene 2018)

Volvemos a los 10.000 jojojo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Ene 2018)

SOY dijo:


> Son correcciones sanas. No os preocupéis. El bitcoin tiene valor porque la gente lo demanda, y la gente lo demanda porque el bitcoin tiene valor. Es valor seguro. A tiro hecho. ¿Qué podría salir mal?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Magufo contra el Bitcoin = garantía de que el Bitcoin se disparará en precio.


----------



## Rajoy (17 Ene 2018)

Aquí hay un forero de los que tienen solera en este hilo y que se ha distinguido (casi) siempre por clavarla en lo que a los movimientos de la cotización se refiere: Remonster ... y del que, aunque haya quien no lo reconozca, casi todos tenemos su opinión en alta estima y muchos seguimos sus recomendaciones.

Si hacéis un poco de arqueología foril (es fácil: _buscar todos los mensajes de Remonster_) veréis que viene avisando desde hace semanas de esta corrección. Y no es el único. Corrección que, muy posiblemente, aún no haya terminado. Habrá que estar atentos al fin de semana ...

Pero tal como apuntaban hace unos días con los gráficos de cotizaciones de enero de 2015, 2016 y 2017 y tal como la ya no tan corta historia del bitcoin nos ha enseñado unas cuantas veces, la de bitcoin es una curiosa burbuja.
Es la única que se desinfla y se infla nuevamente en un ciclo que se repite desde 2013. Será una inflamación ? será un globo ? No troletes, es que bitcoin es la polla ! :XX:

*KEEP CALM AND HODL !*

Yo voy a poner algunas órdenes escalonadas un poco más abajo a ver si hay suerte y pesco algo ...


----------



## Faldo (17 Ene 2018)

SOY dijo:


> Son correcciones sanas. No os preocupéis. El bitcoin tiene valor porque la gente lo demanda, y la gente lo demanda porque el bitcoin tiene valor. Es valor seguro. A tiro hecho. ¿Qué podría salir mal?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Me he perdió ::


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2018)

Es que honestamente, el techo ninguno sabemos donde está. Quizás se podría calcular si todo el dinero mundial se transformase a BTC y dividirlo por 21 millones. Ese sería el techo teórico, por supuesto inalcanzable.

La sensación de vértigo es muy grande, pero igual que lo era cuando andaba a 1200$ y pegó el bajón de 2013. En aquel momento las cifras parecían mareantes y ahora son irrisorias. Ahora que baje de 20.000$ a 10.000$ marea... pero en proporción no es tan salvaje como en otros momentos del pasado. 

Esto ya se ha vivido, en números absolutos menores, incluso con mucho más drama y aquí seguimos. Mañana puede que siga habiendo drama, y los buitres seguirán aquí queriendo comer carroña. No les culpo, pero muchos estamos curados de espanto.

Como ya he escrito en este post, disfruto los ATH y asumo las correcciones. El criptomundo de momento funciona así. Si uno salta del pelotón a 20 km de meta es para ganar la étapa, y si le cogen y se queda descolgado, pues se ha quedado descolgado. Lo que no hace es dejar de pedalear o, mientras va escapado aun teniendo fuerzas, bajar el ritmo. Uno hace su apuesta y, si tiene principios, va con ella hasta el final.

Seguid comiendo carroña y enguyéndola tranquilamente.


----------



## Costa2439 (17 Ene 2018)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Es cuestión de vender y luego comprar por una cuarta parte.
> 
> No tiene ningún misterio.



Si, el quedarse fuera con un palmo de narices


----------



## Rajoy (17 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> porque no es una burbuja, sino un mercado 100% manipulado



Por Remonster ? :XX:

Es verdad, que mete miles de órdenes de alta frecuencia al cierre de mercado ...
Ah, no ! que este mercado no cierra nunca ... me estoy liando :


----------



## estereotipable (17 Ene 2018)

Rajoy dijo:


> Por Remonster ? :XX:
> 
> Es verdad, que mete miles de órdenes de alta frecuencia al cierre de mercado ...
> Ah, no ! que este mercado no cierra nunca ... me estoy liando :



googlea un poco patan


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> ya que han creado una legion de fieles devotos de la religion bitcoñera, y lo que sostiene cualquier tinglado es la fe y devocion de la feligresia. No hay mas que leer a los bitcoñeros del foro: yo antes que vender mi bitcoño lo quemooooo ¡¡::, no sin mi bitcoño ¡¡¡



Ese fue el principal motivo por los que me animé a invertir en cryptos en septiembre , ver como estos tíos no venden ni aunque subiera de 1000 a 4000, se puede discutir planteamientos técnicos y lo que quieras del Bitcoin, pero gracias a esta gente estamos donde estamos y lo que todavía queda.


----------



## Nico (17 Ene 2018)

Tres cosas:

1) Espero y ruego que muchos compañeros hayan podido cobrar su ganancia lo más cerca del máximo posible y, espero también, que unos cuantos hayan llegado a la meta de "con esto no trabajo más" y la hayan aprovechado.

Mi mejor deseo.

Para quienes tuvieron ganas de leerlo TRES veces comenté y sugerí el modo de estar listo para salirse y los criterios para determinar los objetivos financieros. Ojalá haya sido útil para alguno.

También deseo que los compañeros a quienes deseé que mantuvieran su cold wallet para siempre, sigan firmes y seguros en sus convicciones.

==

2) Ya te pesqué *VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes* 

No me quedaba en claro 'quién' podías ser pero con tu estilo y esquema de razonamiento ya me doy cuenta quién eres.

Mis felicitaciones :Aplauso:. No sólo eres una persona con habilidades superlativas para invertir, sino que eres de los pocos con la buena leche de dar puntos de entrada y de salida CLAROS Y CONCRETOS.

Espero que disfrutes tus ganancias porque TE LAS MERECES. :Aplauso:

===

3) Pero, lo más interesante del asunto es este debate que se produce entre VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes y Mojón que lo transcribo para su comodidad:



VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Para los que piensan que el BTC va a llegar a 1 millón decirles: yo en su día ya compré pensando que el BTC podría ir a un valor entre 10000 y 30000 pero teniendo claro que después de hacer pico sobre ese precio(20000) *el precio se iría a su último invierno*, ya lo comenté cuando saqué las compras en la semana de los 18000, era una magnífica semana para salir.
> 
> El caso es que con matemáticas sencillas se puede averiguar. Estamos ante un negocio de suma cero donde el comprador compra un bitcoin de otra persona dispuesta a venderla solo que a un precio más caro. Por lo tanto, estamos hablando de un esquema ponzi, no se genera dinero de la nada, depende del dinero fiat que entra de otras personas que entraron más tarde.
> 
> ...



*Mojón:*



> Deja de decir chorradas. Esto colaba después de la primera, de la segunda, o de la tercera explosión de precio. Pero vamos por la quinta o la sexta ya. A estas alturas, cualquiera con ojos en la cara se ha dado cuenta ya *de que Bitcoin va siendo adoptado en oleadas* y que esas oleadas se plasman en la cotización. Es la forma normal en que se monetiza un activo tan novedoso y disruptivo.



===

Quería comentar que cualquiera de las posiciones HOY tiene el mismo valor probabilístico.

Tanto puede ser que esta fue "la última burbuja", como que todavía queden (tras algunos años de "descanso") dos o tres más colinas por subir.

A favor de que ésta fue "_la última burbuja_" podría sumar algunos puntos:

a) El bitcoin ahora *no está solo*. Los tres años de "invierno y soledad" necesarios para una siguiente burbuja serán ocupados por proyectos con APLICACIONES CONCRETAS y por CRIPTOMONEDAS "pseudo-oficiales" (Bancos, Empresas, Estados) con lo que, nunca más sería "el momento" para un repunte del Bitcoin.

b) Que los Estados, advertidos ahora de que estas burbujas "digitales" pueden escalar muy alto y fuera de su control, *arreen con entusiasmo* y bloqueen exchanges, minería y _tutte le fioqui_, con lo que, la libertad para una segunda "ola especulativa" que supere la actual, nunca podría producirse.

Pero, a favor de que todavía quedan _"más crestas por subir"_ como supone Mojón podríamos sumar:

a) Los perdedores (o desilusionados aunque no pierdan en los números) suelen convertirse en "hodlers" si no necesitan el dinero. En la bolsa se dice que todos los inversores "a largo" son pillados que no vendieron a tiempo. :rolleye:

b) La propia dinámica del activo -nulo costo de mantenimiento, nulo costo de conservación- facilita la acción de "hodlear".

c) Los "vivillos" capaces de montar una nueva burbuja no habrán muerto... estarán por allí, con fortunas en la mano y sumamente aburridos... volverán a hacer el intento.

===

Así que, al menos HOY no me atrevo a quedarme con una u otra opción pero, destaco el tema como muy interesante para analizar.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> en eso estoy de acuerdo. Han conseguido crear un perfil de comprador con una fe inquebrantable en su producto. La caida vendra cuando esa fe la corten o caiga por algun lado.
> Yo si tuviera bitcoños si hubiera vendido a 19000. No todos, algunos me los hubiera quedado y no los venderia aunque ardiera troya. Con la locura colectiva algunos pueden ganar mucho dinero.



Que cosas tiene la vida.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Ene 2018)

Hay estados grandes,como la muy muy fria Rusia, crypto-friendly.
ESos tambien habria que meterlos en la ecuacion.


----------



## Rajoy (17 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> googlea un poco patan



Hay 13 hilos del bitcoin en burbuja, 13. Y tu has empezado a aparecer en el último y te crées que sabes algo ...:XX:

Realmente eres estereotipable. El nick te va que ni pintado. Eres el prototipo de troll que pasa por aquí a decir sus estupideces sin tener ni puta idea. Un fracasado envidioso que aprovecha la bajada para vomitar su bilis y que en primavera se habrá evaporado. No hay mas que ver un poquito lo que has posteado en este y otros hilos y lo mal que te cae la gente que triunfa de alguna manera.

Burbujea un poco en los hilos anteriores del bitcoin antes de venir aquí a decir tonterías ...

Ah! y patán lo será tu puta madre.


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Ene 2018)

A mi desde luego ya no se me olvida qué es el spoofing


----------



## endemoniado (17 Ene 2018)

Como dije días atrás, cuando el bitcoin aún estaba por encima de los 14.500 dólares en bitfinex, la estructura bajista era muy clara, ahora con los cortos activados y con el bitcoin perdiendo el aura nuncabajista por momentos me temo que vamos a verlo muy por debajo de los 8.000 dólares. Es sano que busque suelo y la cotización se vuelva aburrida, la locura que hemos vivido el último año no presagiaba un final feliz. Bitcoin aún tiene muchas incógnitas que resolver.

No recomiendo hold pero allá cada cual.




Por cierto, el día que se empezó a adivinar aquella estructura de cortos aparecieron muchos individuos por este y otros foros invitando a otros foreros a invertir sumas importantes de dinero con pronósticos absurdos de revalorizaciones millonarias casi inmediatas. Mucho ojo porque la cantidad de pillados esta vez puede ser muy superior a la de 2013, cuidado con los consejos y análisis interesados.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

Veo que se ha llenado este hilo de los típicos "yo ya os avisé"

Perfecto. Si no fuera por ellos, no sé dónde estaríamos...ah, sí, sí que lo sé...estaríamos vendiendo todos los BTC a 90$ hace años.

Podremos renegar 100 veces de lo mismo, pero una vez que reneguemos, sentiremos que una parte de nosotros fundamental, se ha perdido para siempre.

Más de la mitad de este hilo podría vivir sin trabajar como dicen algunos, de haber vendido a 18K...¡vale!...¿y qué?...parece tan costoso de entender que esa no es la finalidad de muchos.

Yo vine aquí a aprender lo que era BTC, y gracias a muchos desinteresadamente, lo he aprendido...para especular ya tengo los derivados de todo tipo, forma, y color.

Un saludo y recordad que los exchanger no tienen ni el 5% de los BTC, así que aun que lo bajen a 0 no tienen por que tener los vuestros.

Un saludo


----------



## Cui Bono (17 Ene 2018)

Vaya unos llorones que han tomado el hilo. 
Ni que hubiéseis entrado hace dos meses. 
Con quién os creeis que estais hablando? Yo entré a 250 y otros a mucho menos. 
Hodlearemos y nos volveremos a chotear de los ni-quise-ni-quiero, por enésima vez.


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Ene 2018)

yo entre a 900$, a mi plim....


----------



## cagabandurrias (17 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Ya te has retratado, aunque estaba claro que eras ese tipo de perfil. Mal te veo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 17:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Interesantísimas apreciaciones.


----------



## workforfood (17 Ene 2018)

El bitcoin y todas las criptomonedas son inestables por su diseño básico, por eso tiene la fluctuación de un casino al no estar fijado a NADA su precio, como se podría haber hecho pero el que lo hizo no tenía ningún interés en hacerlo tiene tal inestabilidad que para comprar algo hay que cambiarlo inmediatamente a FIAT. 

Ejemplo los idiotas que vendieron la casa en bitcoins. Han palmado un montón de dinero de un día para otro.

Los países tercermundistas pasa lo mismo monedas inestables que cada día cambia la cotización y se tiene que cambiar de inmediato por bienes tangibles.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 19:40 ----------

Ahora porque el que hizo bitcoin lo hizo tan mal al crear una moneda digital sin ningún principio económico ni el más basico, porque solo pensó que la especulación daría valor a la moneda y con eso a tirar millas.


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Ene 2018)

El CEO de Xapo prevé que una sola Blockchain moverá to... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## endemoniado (17 Ene 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> Vaya unos llorones que han tomado el hilo.
> Ni que hubiéseis entrado hace dos meses.
> Con quién os creeis que estais hablando? Yo entré a 250 y otros a mucho menos.
> Hodlearemos y nos volveremos a chotear de los ni-quise-ni-quiero, por enésima vez.



Yo entré a 300 en 2015 y recomendé a muchos amigos y familiares invertir una cantidad que se pudieran permitir perder. La situación hoy es muy distinta, venimos de una subida completamente artificial, una burbuja de libro, igual me equivoco pero ni de coña recomendaría a nadie entrar ahora. Y por mucho que neguemos con la cabeza el principal atractivo del bitcoin y del resto de criptodivisas para la mayoría de inversores es su potencial como multiplicador de fiat.

El análisis técnico no es infalible pero es una herramienta que a veces es mejor no ignorar por mucho que nos conveza un determinado producto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Ene 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Ahora porque el que hizo bitcoin lo hizo tan mal al *crear una moneda digital sin ningún principio económico ni el más basico*, porque solo pensó que la especulación daría valor a la moneda y con eso a tirar millas.



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que estás hablando.


----------



## cagabandurrias (17 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham se siente fascinado por la escatologica forma de pensar de muchas putrefactas mentes impensantes que razonan con el ano ...
> comentarios como ...compre a 95 $ y vendi a 19 444 $ es la forma
> de responder a las acusaciones ( ciertas ) de que el cryptotulipan es una mierda pinchada en un palo y un instrumento de la elite para desplumar a
> pardillos ...cada dia cientos de personas en todo el mundo ganan millones
> ...



Una mente preclara la suya, sr. Clapham.


----------



## tastas (17 Ene 2018)

Hemos vuelto a morir ya?

Taptap


----------



## cagabandurrias (17 Ene 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Hemos vuelto a morir ya?
> 
> Taptap



Morir no, pero hay muchos culos escocidos por doquier.

Ya no queda Hemoal, ni vaselina mentolada en las farmacias. Está agotada.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> El bitcoin y todas las criptomonedas son inestables por su diseño básico, por eso tiene la fluctuación de un casino al no estar fijado a NADA su precio, como se podría haber hecho pero el que lo hizo no tenía ningún interés en hacerlo tiene tal inestabilidad que para comprar algo hay que cambiarlo inmediatamente a FIAT.
> 
> *Ejemplo los idiotas que vendieron la casa en bitcoins. Han palmado un montón de dinero de un día para otro.
> *
> ...



Es que las criptos no son 'cosas de un día para otro'. De un día para otro es como jugar a la ruleta del casino, puedes doblar o perder la mitad pero tranquilamente. Pero a largo plazo hasta el momento se han demostrado alcistas.

Cualquiera que comprase hasta hace 2-3 meses en un periodo de 8 años, ha cogido terreno alcista. El problema es mirarlo a corto plazo y sacar conclusiones a corto plazo como si fueran definitivas.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ene 2018)

Coño el de la barrera infranqueable, ese que decia que era imposible pasar de los $2000 por bitcoin ha vuelto para darnos lecciones. Que seria de nosotros sin él.


----------



## cagabandurrias (17 Ene 2018)

Theoria dijo:


> El engendro ha muerto.



No sé si ha muerto, pero deja muchos enculados.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ene 2018)

Theoria dijo:


> El engendro ha muerto.




Otra vez ? Cuantas ha muerto ya ?


----------



## sirpask (17 Ene 2018)

Yo creo que deberíamos copiar estos mensajes, y ponerlos siempre esta semana de enero, seguro que hay bots que lo hacen.

Que pesaos, hasta el clampan2 ese ha vuelto.


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Ene 2018)

una bajada de 50% desde máximos no es mal punto de entrada en el cripto mundo con algo de tu capital


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> igual para eso lo han bajado los bots




Me parece a mi que tú no sabes ni lo que es un bot. Has oído campanas pero no sabes donde.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo creo que deberíamos copiar estos mensajes, y ponerlos siempre esta semana de enero, seguro que hay bots que lo hacen.
> 
> Que pesaos, hasta el clampan2 ese ha vuelto.



El clapham es un personaje! toda una leyenda de burbuja...volverlo a ver es una dicha para mi...


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Ene 2018)

Qué aburrimiento, señores.

Ha terminado ya la corrección o me vuelvo al yate a esperar?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Ene 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Qué aburrimiento, señores.
> 
> Ha terminado ya la corrección o me vuelvo al yate a esperar?



Hasta los 3000 espera. Luego ya te lo piensas.
Por supuesto siempre que seas de los viejos, los que andaban en la banda de 300-600€.
:


----------



## Cui Bono (17 Ene 2018)

El muro inquebrantable de los 2000$ será nuestro soporte. 
::
Ni un mísero satoshi.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> yo no niego que se pueda ganar con un tinglado como el bitcoño. Y ya he dicho que el hecho de que baje un 50% signifique el fin del rollo a corto plazo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 20:26 ----------
> 
> ...



El CEO de Xapo prevé que una sola Blockchain moverá to... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

J.D.Tippit dijo:


> La estafas siempre son iguales:
> 
> te prometen todo a cambio de nada, y acabas teniendo nada a cambio de todo.
> 
> Pues tres cuartos lo que pasa con el bitcoin y el gran público.



Acaso piensas que los apuntes que te ponen en la pantalla online de tu banco no son una estafa.

Desligar al oro del fiat, fue el inicio de la mayor estafa de la historia de la humanidad.

Que un estado te obligue a usar la moneda que emite mediante las leyes y la fuerza, no es más que una tapadera par sellar la estafa, y asegurase de que no te preguntes el motivo por el cual la das por buena.

Que el tendero acepte tus billetes forma parte de la estafa.

El sistema te promete todo a cambio de nada...solo de tu vida y la de tus descendientes.

O yo soy de otro puto planeta, o no entiendo como sois tan complacientes con el robo diario y sistemático al que estamos siendo sometidos.

Que aquí y ahora reine el $, no es una consecuencia de que el $ tenga un valor intrínseco de la ostia, simplemente es la consecuencia de la opresión política, militar y mediática a la que nos someten...es otra estafa de los pies a la cabeza.

Que se acepte la estafa como mal menor, puedo entenderlo, pero no deja de ser una estafa.

La FED puede imprimir $$ hasta la saciedad, pero tu y yo solo tenemos unas horas productivas durante nuestra vida...no podemos imprimir más.

En consecuencia, que cambien nuestra vida laboral por algo impreso para cubrir deuda, y cuyo aval es nuestra propia fuerza laboral futura, carece de todo fundamento, pues ya de por sí, toda esa fuerza laboral lleva empeñada décadas...consecuentemente los $ impresos hoy carecen de ningún valor real aquí y ahora.


BTC al menos es una "estafa" honrada, pues no hay ningún tipo de presión que te obligue a utilizarlo o aceptarlo. La sociedad es libre (si la dejan), de proceder a emplearlo como mejor considere. 

Si un estado prohíbe BTC, solo estará claudicando, y dando por hecho que su estafa ha de prevalecer sobre todas las demás, usando todos los medios a su alcance...y esto a la larga se volverá en su contra, si no hoy, seguro que mañana.

Los obtusos de hoy, dejarán paso a una nueva generación económicamente libre de elegir mañana. 

La gente, aun que parezca que no es así, está empezando a vislumbrar algo que no les cuadra del todo.


Un saludo


----------



## Cui Bono (17 Ene 2018)

Parece que despega... 
11300 USD


----------



## deivi1974 (17 Ene 2018)

El Mundo lleva al BTC a la portada advirtiendo que cae de la barrera de los 10.000$ Y le dedica también el editorial.


----------



## orbeo (17 Ene 2018)

En Bloomberg ahora mismo hay variAs analistAs analizando la volatilidad del btc y es un descojono oírlas y como gesticulan


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Ene 2018)

deivi1974 dijo:


> El Mundo lleva al BTC a la portada advirtiendo que cae de la barrera de los 10.000$ Y le dedica también el editorial.



Como siempre noticias viejas.


----------



## deivi1974 (17 Ene 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Como siempre noticias viejas.



El BCE también advierte en la misma información de El Mundo del peligro de invertir en criptodivisas y bla bla bla


----------



## sirpask (17 Ene 2018)

El Marca solo informa del ciclismo y lo lleva en portada, cuando hay casos de dopaje.

Y aun asi, el ciclismo es uno de los mejores deportes y de los mas duros.

el Marca y el Mundo eran de los.mismos dueños ¿no?

Todo lo que se salga del dolar-euro y del futbol... es de anticapitalistas.


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Ene 2018)

deivi1974 dijo:


> El BCE también advierte en la misma información de El Mundo del peligro de invertir en criptodivisas y bla bla bla



Es su trabajo, es lo que tiene servir al MAL.


----------



## Pirro (17 Ene 2018)

La euforia exacerbada y la histeria vendedora son para mentes cortoplacistas. Para esos que hubieran vendido en $90.

Os recuerdo que hace escasamente un año Bitcoin estaba a escasos $1000 y algo. Si cayera hasta los 3-5000 y se mantuviera plano una larga temporada no sería un mal escenario para el invento. Pérdida de atención mediática y tiempo clarificar el tema de las LN, regulaciones de los Estados y demás asuntos de capital importancia que se tendrán que afrontar este año. 

Aún siendo el primer interesado en equivocarme veo poco probable que volvamos a ver un ATH este año. Hemos repetido lo de 2013 y como por aquel entonces hay una hornada de escocídos que tendrán que elegir entre salir a pérdidas de donde estén metidos o echarle pelotas y holdear a largo plazo -a mi juicio lo más cabal-

Más se perdió en Cuba

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 22:41 ----------




deivi1974 dijo:


> El Mundo lleva al BTC a la portada advirtiendo que cae de la barrera de los 10.000$ Y le dedica también el editorial.



La volatilidad escandaliza a los bolseros, rentafijistas, contratistas, amiguistas, colaboracionistas, cuatreros con corbata asaltadores de autopistas y demás casta detrás de esos panfletos.


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Ene 2018)

joder ¿¿otra vez en 11,000??
::


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2018)

No habrá paz para los malvados.


----------



## waukegan (18 Ene 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> Parece que despega...
> 11300 USD



No va a bajar a 3000 sin un respiro. Lo más normal sería que siguiese cayendo hasta bastante profundo para entrar en un largo y aburrido lateral, lo que alejaría a las masas y permitiría solventar con mayor tranquilidad el problema de escalabilidad que existe en estos momentos. Si son capaces de resolver el problema, recuperar el terreno perdido en comercios que lo aceptan e ir aclarando el tema regulatorio, superará esta crisis.


----------



## sirpask (18 Ene 2018)

Haters de Bitcoin... leeros esto:


Fundador de Xapo: un mundo donde Bitcoin tiene éxito es un mundo mucho mejor | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## stiff upper lip (18 Ene 2018)

deivi1974 dijo:


> El Mundo lleva al BTC a la portada advirtiendo que cae de la barrera de los 10.000$ Y le dedica también el editorial.




Que lentos se quedan los mass mierda el mundo de las cryptos...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Ene 2018)

Mirad, un artículo muy objetivo, realista y nada tendencioso del Pis :: supongo que ahora que ha vuelto por encima de los 10000 dólares harán otro diciéndolo como cada vez que la vivienda daba un minirrebote, ¿no?

El bitcoin pierde la cota de los 10.000 dólares y cae ya un 50% desde su récord | Economía | EL PAÍS

Hordas de cuñaos en los comentarios. Uno dice que hace un año costaba 800 dólares y le recomiendan en un tono muy serio que se deshaga de ellos :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Venganza. (18 Ene 2018)

pero si de eso se trata, de convencer a los pringis de q malvenan sus bitcoins en minimos. yo no veo en estos dias una dinamica diferente a la de todo el año pasado, es mas, me atrevo a predecir 30000 $ / btc antes del 1 de mayo.


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Ene 2018)

Yo lo estoy esperando por debajo de la EMA de 200 y del RSI<33 en velas diarias...

estoy empezando a temerme de que no vaya a llegar... en estos momentos casi mejor que no mire na y me esté quietecito...


----------



## Venganza. (18 Ene 2018)

por cierto, bitcoin ahora mismo acercandose rapidamente al 40% del market cap. 

¿no iba a desaparecer?


----------



## tastas (18 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> pero si de eso se trata, de convencer a los pringis de q malvenan sus bitcoins en minimos. yo no veo en estos dias una dinamica diferente a la de todo el año pasado, es mas, me atrevo a predecir 30000 $ / btc antes del 1 de mayo.



Sé que llevarle la contraria a remonster sale caro, pero yo no vendería ahora esperando comprar mucho más abajo.
No con dinero institucional entrando y LN a la vuelta de la esquina.
En mi contra, en la anterior burbuja la sensación era parecida. Parecía que Bitcoin se había hecho mainstream y que nos íbamos directos a los 10.000 y vino un largo invierno.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> por cierto, bitcoin ahora mismo acercandose rapidamente al 40% del market cap.
> 
> ¿no iba a desaparecer?



El market cap no mide nada. Es una métrica absurda que la gente se ha empeñado en emplear para indicar no se sabe muy bien el qué.


----------



## Costa2439 (18 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> por cierto, bitcoin ahora mismo acercandose rapidamente al 40% del market cap.
> 
> ¿no iba a desaparecer?



La dominancia no vale para nada, hace unos 3 años meti pasta en una moneda que al final se fue al garete, no va ni el blockchain por falta de nodos, pues ahi siguen en coinmarketcap sumando dominancia, tether, sumando dominancia, alts con una liquidez ridicula, sumando dominacia, Ripple con la mayoria de sus activos fuera del mercado, sumando dominancia.


Si yo mañana creo una moneda con un supply de 1.000.000 de Billones y me la tradeo a mi mismo a 1 dolar, la meto en marketcap y ya tengo la "dominancia"...


Por otro lado decir que incluso la dominancia de BTC esta manipulada porque hay muchos menos BTC en circulacion.


Conclusion la dominancia y el Marketcap no valen para nada

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 10:59 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El market cap no mide nada. Es una métrica absurda que la gente se ha empeñado en emplear para indicar no se sabe muy bien el qué.



Vaya, perdon por solaparte


----------



## Venganza. (18 Ene 2018)

tastas dijo:


> En mi contra, en la anterior burbuja la sensación era parecida. Parecía que Bitcoin se había hecho mainstream y que nos íbamos directos a los 10.000 y vino un largo invierno.
> 
> Taptap



no te preocupes. en 2014 estaba lejos de ser "mainstream"

mira este grafico de google trends:




en la anterior burbuja el termino bitcoin tenia la popularidad de Bolivia, hoy tiene la de USA. yo creo q la situacion es muy diferente, pero igual me equivoco.


----------



## DEREC (18 Ene 2018)

Alaaaaa, subforo cripto :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Venganza. (18 Ene 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Alaaaaa, subforo cripto :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



te he mandado 1/2 bitcoin ¿no te ha llegao?


----------



## DEREC (18 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> te he mandado 1/2 bitcoin ¿no te ha llegao?



Si, ya . :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Con 1/2 no me llega pa naa, enviame 10 o 20 que el yate y las putes no se pagan solos.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ene 2018)

Ya tenemos casa propia y todo.


----------



## deivi1974 (18 Ene 2018)

Para la hemeroteca... y por si hay que reflotar en algún momento.

Era previsible el pinchazo del bitcoin | Opinion Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (18 Ene 2018)

El subforo de Criptomonedas accessible directamente desde el índice principal.

Con un par , Calopez.


----------



## Venganza. (18 Ene 2018)

deivi1974 dijo:


> Para la hemeroteca... y por si hay que reflotar en algún momento.
> 
> Era previsible el pinchazo del bitcoin | Opinion Home | EL MUNDO



entienden q la burbuja ya ha explotado?

el q ha escrito esto dice q e lbitcoin se halla en la alegalidad. desconfio de los q usan esa palabra. todo lo q no es ilegal, es por definicion, legal.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (18 Ene 2018)

deivi1974 dijo:


> Para la hemeroteca... y por si hay que reflotar en algún momento.
> 
> Era previsible el pinchazo del bitcoin | Opinion Home | EL MUNDO




Eso son periodicos para cuñados, les dan carnaza para que puedan opinar en la oficina y ademas les dicen has hecho bien teniendo el dinero en el banco Manolo


----------



## Hamster (18 Ene 2018)

Pues parece que no acaba de bajar o ke ase?
El artículo de opinión de El Mundo es de las 3:30 de la mañana, y a esa hora pasaba de 11500$.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Ene 2018)

Prefería la chincheta en el principal pero bueno aquí estamos más recogiditos.


----------



## waukegan (18 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> el estado si quisiera podria tumbar el bitcoin en dos dias con varias noticias negativas y prohibiciones. Todavia no lo ha hecho. Tambien tendra algun interes en todo esto.
> O bien no lo ve problema alguno todavia. Entre los nocoiners no hemos hablado mucho de todo esto



¿Como?

¿Van a entrar casa por casa y apuntar a punta de pistola a la gente para que desencripte las carteras? ¿O van a prohibir los ordenadores? ¿Como lo pueden "tumbar"?

Solo hay un punto débil ahora mismo, que son los exchanges.

El día que la gente decida dar y contratar servicios directamente sin pasar por el euro, el game over. ¿Detendrán a todo el mundo? Por esa razón es fundamental que se solucionen los problemas de escalabilidad (muy relacionado con el tema energético) que existen en estos momentos.

Seguridad-Descentralización-Transferencias cuasigratuitas

Son las tres patas. Sin una de ellas, todo el castillo se cae. Bitcoin falla en la tercera. Si logra superar esta limitación tecnológica, habrá ganado la partida


----------



## sirpask (18 Ene 2018)

Oeoeoe ya tenemos foro propio!!! Ahora Carlopez nos tiene que dar la llave de administrador para el:

¿a que dos usuarios habituales pondriais así como Moderadores?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Ene 2018)

Casi 12.000 jojojo, qué días más animados estamos teniendo.


----------



## Venganza. (18 Ene 2018)

apuesto por el bitcoin a 50000$ antes de seis meses.


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> apuesto por el bitcoin a 50000$ antes de seis meses.



Solo aceptamos la apuesta si te comes en público alguna parte de tu cuerpo...no vale comerse los mocos, por cierto.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ene 2018)

Honestamente, no pensaba que tras lo que vimos ayer, hubiera una subida notable rápida.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (18 Ene 2018)

Bueno pues ya esta tanto llorar y ya estamos de vuelta.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Ene 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Honestamente, no pensaba que tras lo que vimos ayer, hubiera una subida notable rápida.



Me alegro de la recuperación, pero no cantemos victoria tan pronto. En mi opinión, lo que se está formando ahora parece un triple techo en el diario, lo que no quiere decir que vaya a caer a niveles de ayer.


----------



## mamendurrio (18 Ene 2018)




----------



## Pirro (18 Ene 2018)

Nos han enguetizado. Ahora somos los Niggas del foro, pero cobrando en satoshis en vez de en bilis como los nancys del subforo de al lado.


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Ene 2018)

Alemania y Francia propondrán medidas para regular el bitcoin y otras criptomonedas | economia/macroeconomia


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Alemania y Francia propondrán medidas para regular el bitcoin y otras criptomonedas | economia/macroeconomia



Reunión de pastores...


----------



## Tuttle (18 Ene 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> Reunión de pastores...



Oveja Ninja :


----------



## Venganza. (18 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Solo aceptamos la apuesta si te comes en público alguna parte de tu cuerpo...no vale comerse los mocos, por cierto.
> 
> Un saludo y buen día a todos.



comemela tu


----------



## deivi1974 (18 Ene 2018)

Caen los primeros pardillos. Alguien ha debido dar la orden de que hay que ir a por el BTC. Sólo hoy, noticia de portada en El Mundo, otra del despeñe en El País y hasta LaSexta ha informado de la caída. Lo que no han dicho es la posterior subida, obviamente. Y ahora esto.
Bitcoin: Primer escándalo bitcoin en España: un empresario, acusado de estafar 4,6 millones. Noticias de Tecnología


----------



## bubbler (18 Ene 2018)

Este hilo está muerto...


----------



## species8472 (18 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> por cierto, bitcoin ahora mismo acercandose rapidamente al 40% del market cap.
> 
> ¿no iba a desaparecer?



El agujero negro se está poniendo en marcha...cuerpo a tierra


----------



## Emeregildo (18 Ene 2018)

deivi1974 dijo:


> Caen los primeros pardillos. Alguien ha debido dar la orden de que hay que ir a por el BTC. Sólo hoy, noticia de portada en El Mundo, otra del despeñe en El País y hasta LaSexta ha informado de la caída. Lo que no han dicho es la posterior subida, obviamente. Y ahora esto.
> Bitcoin: Primer escándalo bitcoin en España: un empresario, acusado de estafar 4,6 millones. Noticias de Tecnología





Buajajajajajja seguramente un par de noticias en El mundo, la Sexta y El País haga tambalear al Bitcoin. Me cago en la puta que nivel :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## lewis (18 Ene 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Buajajajajajja seguramente un par de noticias en El mundo, la Sexta y El País haga tambalear al Bitcoin. Me cago en la puta que nivel :XX::XX::XX:



Se creen que depende del R-78. ::


----------



## Claudius (18 Ene 2018)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> El subforo de Criptomonedas accessible directamente desde el índice principal.
> 
> Con un par , Calopez.



Bueno, ahora a lo mejor podré leer algún hilo más antes era un caos y solo leía 2 hilos.


----------



## Venganza. (18 Ene 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> Reunión de pastores...



q co;o importa l oq diga frcnia , q co;o importa lo q diga alemania, se pueden meter en mierda, importa lo q diga *el*







---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 22:27 ----------

y 

y para los trolls btc a 12000 $ ya, y lo q queda, a mamarla tocan.


----------



## Antonius Block (18 Ene 2018)

Pero cuánta bilis! :XX: A ver si alguien consigue idear que el bitcoin funcione con bilis en vez de con electricidad, que entonces sí que se iba a ir a Plutón!

Sin ninguna noticia firme que fundamente la bajada, sin ningún problema tecnológico repentino y con todo el hype que hay y que está por venir en el mundo de las criptomonedas a mí esta bajada ni me despeina.

Pero señores (perdón si ya se ha comentado), que Goldman Sachs abre su exchange. Que esto es una noticia de esas que manda el precio hacia arriba de un patadón: Goldman Is Setting Up a Cryptocurrency Trading Desk - Bloomberg.

En cuestión de meses estamos de nuevo otra vez batiendo ATH (citadme para owned a partir de abril). La que viene encima es gorda en forma de un montón de pasta, burbuja o no. Esta bajada es una más de las correcciones cíclicas que nos tiene acostumbrados bitcoin.

Los compañeros ajenos al mundo cripto tienen como referencia las acciones bursátiles y se escandalizan por la volatilidad, pero es que esto es así. Hemos visto bajadas del 30-50% ya una docena de veces por lo menos.

Y por último mantengamos las emociones aparte. El bitcoin puede, pero la bilis nunca hizo rico a nadie.


----------



## sirpask (19 Ene 2018)

Me encanta ver a los politicos regulando cosas que les perjudican y en este caso que no entienden.

Estoy seguro que algun politico dira que hay que acabar con el Bitcoin por que es masculino, machista, y sirve para poner a salvo ahorros de sirenas de esas que dicen te quiero si ven la cartera llena...


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Ene 2018)

El Banco Central Europeo pregunta en su cuenta de twitter que si Bitcoin puede ofrecer una alternativa viable a las divisas tradicionales.

Faltan 2 días para que se acabe la encuesta. Ya hay 12,500 votos:

Twitter

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 00:47 ----------

BONUS:

Search Twitter - #AskDraghi


Twitter
What would you ask @ECB President Draghi about #cryptocurrencies, Europe’s economic recovery and the likelihood of another global economic crisis? Now’s your chance! Tweet using the hashtag #AskDraghi by 23 Jan 12:00 CET #ECBYouthDialogue


----------



## species8472 (19 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> El Banco Central Europeo pregunta en su cuenta de twitter que si Bitcoin puede ofrecer una alternativa viable a las divisas tradicionales.
> 
> Faltan 2 días para que se acabe la encuesta. Ya hay 12,500 votos:
> 
> ...



Te adelanto la repuesta: "El BCE no considera que el Bitcoin ni ninguna cryptodivisa puedan ser alternativa a las monedas existentes al carecer de agentes reguladores y bancos centrales que las respalden. Más aún, el BCE se muestra muy preocupado por las inversiones que muchos ciudadanos están realizando en un activo especulativo y encarece a los órganos lesgislativos y gobiernos de la eurozona a lesgislar el Bitcoin"


----------



## tastas (19 Ene 2018)

A mí la encuesta me huele a fichado de usuarios a través de RRSS más que a otra cosa.

Taptap


----------



## sirpask (19 Ene 2018)

tastas dijo:


> A mí la encuesta me huele a fichado de usuarios a través de RRSS más que a otra cosa.
> 
> Taptap



Totalmente. Pero que sepan que somos muchos.

Por cierto, 
South Korean Regulator: In Reality Impossible to Close Cryptocurrency Exchanges - Bitcoin News


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Ene 2018)

Joder, la cara del coreano da para meme:






Es un poco estúpido convocar una rueda de prensa para decir que eres un bandarra liberticida, pero sin posibilidad de apuñalar al mundo crypto. Eso es como decir que eres un carnicero con fobia a la sangre o un himalayista con vértigo y aversión al frío. 

Normal que ponga ese careto.


----------



## mamendurrio (19 Ene 2018)

Arriba muchachos, BTC en Los Desayunos de la 1 ahora mismo:

La 1 de TVE en directo - RTVE.es


----------



## Pablo Villa (19 Ene 2018)

The Biggest Heist Possibly EVER is Happening NOW! : CryptoCurrency


Early November it's announced BTC will have two Futures Market.
Shortly after the announcement Hedge Fund Managers along with the wealthy elite start buying up BTC by the billions in order to drive price up to ATH (19k) with the knowledge of knowing they would short the 1st BPOE future.
First Future Market set at 15k
Hedge Fund Managers start laddering sales of their now ATH BTCs making BILLIONS.
These large sales slowly create panic and more people start selling. By this time The hedge funds guys are close to cashed out.
Market takes a dump and the Hedge Funds Made Billions buying BTC Low and selling high while at the same time NAILING their short call on Future Market.
OK GREAT HEIST RIGHT? BUT WAIT THATS NOT ALL.
Hedge Funds Managers and Wealthy Elite go LONG on BCME Future which is due 10 days after the first futures call.
Market takes a complete nose dive back to 9k and gues who is their to start buying again? Thats right the Hedge Fund Managers and Wealthy Elite.
With their newly made BILLIONS the Hedge Fund Managers push the price back up over course of 7 days in order to hit their LONG CALL on 2nd Futures market.
If you see a spike in the price of BTC and overall market cap after 1pm PST today (when 1st future call settles) you will have witnessed one of the greatest robberies of ALL TIME.
EDIT: PLEASE NOTICE THE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE USING AD HOMINEM ATTACKS ON ME BECAUSE I POST TO r/conspiracy TELLING HUH?
EDIT 2: We dont need regulation we need innovative blockchain companies that would squash this.... There are financial disrupters working on this as we speak...... These companies will be truly change finance like Orbitz changed the travel industry.
EDIT 3: 30 Minutes till settlement and BTC is up close to $1000 in the last hour. EDIT 4: 30 Minutes after close of 1st future BTC up another $1000 That is a $2000 spike in an hour and a half.
EDIT 5: Thank you kind souls that gave me gold.... I wonder if I can buy StrongHands With it? Also let me set the record straight..... I DONT KNOW SHIT. I've been trading Crypto around three months. I'm not a guru nor should you take what I say as financial advice. One thing I've learned in three months which has been MOST USEFUL is understanding peoples reactions to new and the human emotional decision making process can be predicted to some extent.
EDIT 6: Just seen that CME has a new subscription service allowing us to get live info on their futures market. "Due to client demand, we are providing BTC data in real-time until January 26, 2018. If you would like to license real-time data after that point, visit our Market Data section". Bitcoin Futures Quotes - CME Group

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 09:36 ----------

traders I spoke to told me dealer desks got loaded up in actual BTC(mid November/dec run up) prior to Futures launch to have inventory of BTC. Having the inventory allows to press physical down ahead of futures settlement. I imagine we’ll see this play out every few months.

Twitter


----------



## tastas (19 Ene 2018)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Arriba muchachos, BTC en Los Desayunos de la 1 ahora mismo:
> 
> La 1 de TVE en directo - RTVE.es



Satoshi Sakamoto, creador de Bitcoin en 2009, un hombre que podría no existir.

Y diría que el nivel no es malo (atendiendo a lo que nos acostumbran).

Seguramente este programa se haya hecho de urgencia después de que Calopez creara hilo propio.

Taptap


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> El Banco Central Europeo pregunta en su cuenta de twitter que si Bitcoin puede ofrecer una alternativa viable a las divisas tradicionales.
> 
> Faltan 2 días para que se acabe la encuesta. Ya hay 12,500 votos:
> 
> ...



Bueno, quizá la pregunta correcta sería si las divisas tradicionales pueden ofrecer a largo plazo algo mejor de lo que aportará BTC.

Que no os tomen el pelo, a estos, ni agua.

“Primero te ignoran, después se ríen de ti, luego te atacan, entonces ganas”.

¿Estamos ya en la última de las sentencias?, por que las 3 primeras fijo que ya las hemos vivido.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Ene 2018)

Ha sido volver a subir el bitcoin y automaticamente han desaparecido todos los biliosos del hilo :XX::XX:

A todos los envidiosos les digo: teneis una oportunidad de entrar ahora con este descuento. No me cabe duda de que volveremos a ver un nuevo maximo historico en algun momento y eso representa aproximadamente un 60% de ganancias al precio actual. Vosotros vereis si preferís subiros al carro o ahogaros en vuestra propia bilis durante los proximos dias/meses


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (19 Ene 2018)

Saben que al parecer es un virus creado para destruir el capitalismo, y todas las cuentas de "ricos" que operan en bolsa. Afecta a muchas plataformas y da igual que seas rico o pobre, real o demo, te fun Pues qué raro realmente.


----------



## vpsn (19 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> va a entrar su puñetera madre ( la del bitcoin, me refiero ).
> Ni aunque baje a 3 dolares comprare algo que me da bastante asco ( que especulen y se hagan ricos otros si quieren, yo no quiero hacer dinero con esa porqueria). Ya es la sumision total al dinero. Todo el dia preocupado y pendiente de si entra la LN o su puta madre, de si mi wallet es segura, de si sube o baja. Una complicacion y engorro de cojones. La libertad es disponer de tu tiempo para otras cosas.
> El bitcoin es la esclavitud, mucho peor que el FIAT u otros tipos de moneda o deposito que se haya creado. Y encima todo apoyado en tecnologia.
> 
> ...



alabemos a san dragui y al banco de españa!!


----------



## Speculo (19 Ene 2018)

pabloalejandro018 dijo:


> Saben que al parecer es un virus creado para destruir el capitalismo, y todas las cuentas de "ricos" que operan en bolsa. Afecta a muchas plataformas y da igual que seas rico o pobre, real o demo, te fun Pues qué raro realmente.



Si fuera eso lo que saben, bitcoin habría desaparecido de la faz de la tierra hace un lustro. Si sigue existiendo es porque, de momento, no molesta o/y están sacando algún beneficio con su existencia.


----------



## kikepm (19 Ene 2018)

pabloalejandro018 dijo:


> Saben que al parecer es un virus creado para destruir el capitalismo



En realidad es al revés.

BTC es un virus creado para destruir el socialismo y el colectivismo en todas sus formas. Es el mercado salvaje en su más pura esencia, la responsabilidad individual absoluta, la prohibición de la manipulación y la falsificación de dinero estatal, en definitiva la imposición de la libertad individual sobre el interés del estado (y el de los que lo manejan a su antojo, sean reyes, nobles, ministros o gobiernos).


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2018)

Es curioso, leo muchos comentarios despectivos de BTC & Cia. ... yo hay cosas que no tocaría ni con un palo y otras que paso de ellas, pero lo que nunca se me ocurriría, sería ir a perder mi tiempo y el de otros, haciendo esas sentencias despectivas en foros de esos artículos que ni quiero ni me interesan.

Sería como si ahora pierdo la noche escribiendo posts en foros de bolsos de piel de cocodrilo diciendo que me dan asco, que son una mierda, que cuidado con ellos...

Es extraño el comportamiento humano...¿cómo se llega a esto?...¿por qué?

Se me ocurre un motivo, pero es tan penoso, que prefiero no sea así y ni lo nombro, ya que sería una derrota en sí del ser humano en sociedad.

Buenas noches a todos y un saludo.


----------



## sirpask (20 Ene 2018)

alguien me puede hacer un pequeño resumen de esto? no lo pillo.

[bitcoin-dev] Change in contact info


----------



## iaGulin (20 Ene 2018)

Más que envidia, una mezcla de envidia, ignorancia y aburrimiento.


----------



## Digamelon (20 Ene 2018)

¿Se ha muerto ya?


----------



## vpsn (20 Ene 2018)

Directos a los 13000 donde estan todos los hijos de puta de estos dias ?? Donde estais envidiosos de mierda ?? Venga venid aqui MALPARIDOS


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ene 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Directos a los 13000 donde estan todos los hijos de puta de estos dias ?? Donde estais envidiosos de mierda ?? Venga venid aqui MALPARIDOS



No los verás más en meses... La señal del fin de la corrección fue cuando entraron en masa en estos hilos. Un buen termómetro para entrar a la compra es cuando aparezcan por aquí esos peleles, no falla.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ene 2018)

Me ha encantado el comentario de los bolsos de piel.

Como dicen los políticos , la recuperación todavía es débil, sin echar las campanas al vuelo, pero esa media semana que hemos tenido ahi con esa corrección dura parece que no va a pasar a mayores. 

Es mejor que sea todo gradual, tanto implementación como cotización. Los rallyes es jugarse la vida.


----------



## Pablo Villa (20 Ene 2018)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> The Biggest Heist Possibly EVER is Happening NOW! : CryptoCurrency
> 
> 
> Early November it's announced BTC will have two Futures Market.
> ...



Siento quotear.

Estuve observando la recuperación de btc, ya que me preocupaba bastante y pensaba en vender. Alarmado, estuve mirando las compras y ventas click a click toda la mañana de ayer, desconfiando de lo que técnicamente te decía la gráfica -de la gran caida- y me dio la sensación de que todo estaba orquestado.Los boots remontando, avanzando como una apisonadora y retrocediento cautelosamente cuando tocaba dejando la cotización al pairo despues de haber avanzado para checkear progresos, ordenes de venta en cada nivel que desaparecían de repente de forma sistemática siguiendo un patrón en el momento justo , con objeto de animar las ventas. Ordenes de compra brutales después de avanzar que aparecían de la nada para intimidar, parándose en los niveles clave para acumular btc de las ventas de los que dudaban. Y compras muy fuertes cuando tocaba... comiéndose en segundos 60-70 btc... de una tacada sin despeinarse

No se si me estare volviendo paranoico pero de momento me cuadra con lo que explicaban los twitts. Alguien ha tenido tb esa sensación?

No se si btc ya esta fuera de la zona de riesgo fatal, pero si me da una idea de la actitud firme y decidida de volver a la normalidad, que hay detrás de esa curva. Dudo que vuelvan a soltar lastre inmediatamente, dejando la cotización tan cerca del precipicio después del esfuerzo y con tan poco margen de ganancia y con tanta gente que ha vendido arrepentida al acecho. Aunque quien sabe... el nivel actual invita a ello y quizás es lo que buscan.

PD,- No se si esto va a pasar cada vez que tengan q ajustar el precio al que marquen los futuros. Da miedo pensar asi. Lo unico que se es que no tengo tantos btc como para jugarmela, y quedarme fuera. Y que cada cuatro años la recompensa se reduce a la mitad, la dificultad sube, que deben ser pocos los btc disponibles a la venta, que las mejoras iran implementandose, y que el código es ley. Que creo en el proyecto y que voy entendiendo lo que significa gracias principalmente a Mojon y su paciencia.

Me mantendré alejado de tentaciones unos años y ha esperar. HODL


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2018)

2 cositas que lei hace unos días y que pueden hacer pensar a alguno
1. Muchas criptos han surgido por la incompetencia de core, antes simplemente eran proyectos dentro de la cadena de bitcoin. Por ejemplo ethereum en principio iba a ser una segunda capa de la red bitcoin y la privacidad de dash o monero se iba a implementar dentro de bitcoin. Imagina como podía ser bitcoin.
2. Cuanto más tiempo lleves en este mundo, menos porcentaje de btc tendrás y lo habrás metido en otros proyectos. Los únicos que solo estan en btc deben ser los tarados de este hilo. Allá ellos.


----------



## deivi1974 (20 Ene 2018)

El BTC en 12.500$ y El Mundo, El País, LaSexta y Los Desayunos de TVE callados como putas...


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> 2 cositas que lei hace unos días y que pueden hacer pensar a alguno
> 1. Muchas criptos han surgido por la incompetencia de core, antes simplemente eran proyectos dentro de la cadena de bitcoin. Por ejemplo ethereum en principio iba a ser una segunda capa de la red bitcoin y la privacidad de dash o monero se iba a implementar dentro de bitcoin. Imagina como podía ser bitcoin.
> 2. Cuanto más tiempo lleves en este mundo, menos porcentaje de btc tendrás y lo habrás metido en otros proyectos. Los únicos que solo estan en btc deben ser los tarados de este hilo. Allá ellos.



punto 2 real como la vida misma


----------



## Pablo Villa (20 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> punto 2 real como la vida misma



No se qué no entiendes?. 

1.Cuanto mas suba btc, mas el satoshi y mas subirá tu alt.
2. Cuando tu compras con btc una alt, ese btc no desaparece. Pasa a manos del propietario de la alt.
3. Si cae btc o baja en dominancia, tu alt no avanza porque btc no es tu competencia. Tu competencia son el resto de alts. 
4. Si btc muere, tu alt muere.

Si btc sube al cielo y el satoshi pasa a paridad con el $, tu alt , si sobrevive, de 0.00003500 satoshis valdra 3500 pavos y seras millonario también.

Porque estas todo el día criticando a btc??


----------



## mamendurrio (20 Ene 2018)




----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ene 2018)

deivi1974 dijo:


> El BTC en 12.500$ y El Mundo, El País, LaSexta y Los Desayunos de TVE callados como putas...




Esos medios que nombras publican lo que les ordenan sus amos. Y en estos momentos sus amos estan comprando bitcoin y no les interesa que se hable mucho para que no suba el precio. Cuando ya hayan comprado suficientes entonces se encargaran de anunciar que el bitcoin ha alcanzado nuevos maximos, que se ha recuperado etc, etc para que siga subiendo.


----------



## mack008 (20 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esos medios que nombras publican lo que les ordenan sus amos. Y en estos momentos sus amos estan comprando bitcoin y no les interesa que se hable mucho para que no suba el precio. Cuando ya hayan comprado suficientes entonces se encargaran de anunciar que el bitcoin ha alcanzado nuevos maximos, que se ha recuperado etc, etc para que siga subiendo.



Efectivamente. 

La noticia que dan es que ha bajado un 50% des de maximos, por lo tanto la gente piensa que los inversores han perdido la mitad del capital y la conclusión es que no es momento de comprar.

Que diferencia seria si digieran que en año ha subido un 2000%.

Cuando la noticia sea esa sera momento de recoger beneficios, por que la gente se lanzará como poseídos.



Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tuttle (20 Ene 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> ...
> 
> Cuando la noticia sea esa sera momento de recoger beneficios, por que la gente se lanzará como poseídos.
> 
> ...



No lo pillas, cuando sea el momento de recoger beneficios en bitcoin, estarás especulando con euros y dólares no con bitcoins. Es un cambio total de paradigma 8:


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ene 2018)

No sé si sos avís dao cuenta de que dais todos pena, hddpena muajjajajajajajja :::cook::::rolleye::ouch::XX::XX::´bla:

---------- Post added 20-ene-2018 at 17:59 ----------

TODOS, es tosdos muajajjajaj jjj jjjjj


----------



## mack008 (20 Ene 2018)

Tuttle dijo:


> No lo pillas, cuando sea el momento de recoger beneficios en bitcoin, estarás especulando con euros y dólares no con bitcoins. Es un cambio total de paradigma 8:



Me referia a pasar a fiat para comprar mas bitcoins en la siguiente corrección. El objetivo es tener cada vez más btc.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (20 Ene 2018)

Economía Directa 18-1-2018 El loco mundo del bitcoin y la criptodivisa - Economía Directa 18-1-2018 en Economia directa en mp3(18/01 a las 21:22:03) 01:12:03 23230579 - iVoox

Laborda diciendo abiertamente que hay que prohibir las criptodivisas.

Solamente por saberme enemigo de estos pseudocomunistas ya me vale la pena estar metido en este mundo.

Gentuza.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2018)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Laborda diciendo abiertamente que hay que *prohibir las criptodivisas.*
> 
> Solamente por saberme enemigo de estos pseudocomunistas ya me vale la pena estar en metido en este mundo.
> 
> Gentuza.



Solo un ignorante sobre el tema puede hacer una sentencia similar.

Si retrocediéramos unos cientos de años, tipos como este, serían los que estarían quemando herejes por brujería y diciendo que hay que prohibir la ciencia, pues va en contra de la voluntad divina..

Es una gran lástima pretender limitar las libertades del ser humano para centralizarlas y dirigirlas desde un único punto de poder.

Buenas noches.


----------



## waukegan (20 Ene 2018)

Artículo aparecido en el inmundo hoy:

Fuente: La fiebre de las criptomonedas: ¿qué narices es un bitcoin? | papel/historias

Nivelazo impresionante. Esto es lo que les reparten a nuestros representantes políticos cuando van (si es que van) a su escaño.



> *
> La fiebre de las criptomonedas: ¿qué narices es un bitcoin?*
> 
> *¿Qué está pasando?*
> ...


----------



## tastas (21 Ene 2018)

Twitter

SegWit Charts

Sat/tx que hace mucho que no estaban tan bajas. Bitcoin escalando onchain de verdad.

Taptap


----------



## sirpask (21 Ene 2018)

Aprende a migrar tus criptomonedas desde una cartera a otra | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## sirpask (21 Ene 2018)

Run your own mainnet Lightning Node


----------



## Nailuj2000 (21 Ene 2018)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Economía Directa 18-1-2018 El loco mundo del bitcoin y la criptodivisa - Economía Directa 18-1-2018 en Economia directa en mp3(18/01 a las 21:22:03) 01:12:03 23230579 - iVoox
> 
> Laborda diciendo abiertamente que hay que prohibir las criptodivisas.
> 
> Solamente por saberme enemigo de estos pseudocomunistas ya me vale la pena estar metido en este mundo.



Acabo de oirlo.
No se quienes son, pero joder, ni siquiera son capaces de formar una frase coherente. Y alguien debería decirles que que no se habla con la boca llena, ni con la cabeza vacía.


----------



## tastas (21 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Run your own mainnet Lightning Node



Yo me voy a esperar. Consideradlo algo más inseguro que una hotwallet en un Windows xp de un locutorio ruso.

Taptap


----------



## vpsn (21 Ene 2018)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Acabo de oirlo.
> No se quienes son, pero joder, ni siquiera son capaces de formar una frase coherente. Y alguien debería decirles que que no se habla con la boca llena, ni con la cabeza vacía.



el podcast en si no esta mal, generalmente traen gente bastante culta y que sabe, pero en el tema de criptos estan muy verdes y el especialista que traen es claramente anti especulacion, que no esta mal, es un punto de vista.


----------



## Tuttle (21 Ene 2018)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Acabo de oirlo.
> No se quienes son, pero joder, ni siquiera son capaces de formar una frase coherente. Y alguien debería decirles que que no se habla con la boca llena, ni con la cabeza vacía.



Son el colectivo burbuja, el capitan asteriscos y compañía, podríamos decir una de las más ilustres spin off del foro.


----------



## Vde (21 Ene 2018)

Tuttle dijo:


> Son el colectivo burbuja, el capitan asteriscos y compañía, podríamos decir una de las más ilustres spin off del foro.



Con el famoso Juan Carlos Barba a la cabeza, que se crió la famita en este foro durante los meses previos al "será en Octubre"

El que tenga tiempo y memoria sabrá que era un nadie que se hizo popular gracias a coger el megáfono de este foro


----------



## TheRedHawk (21 Ene 2018)

Hoy emiten un especial en Cuarto Milenio sobre el Bitcoin.

Teniendo en cuenta que el amigo Iker es libertario como muchos lo somos aquí, me huelo que valdrá la pena escucharle un poco.

Éste es el *LINK*


----------



## tastas (21 Ene 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Hoy emiten un especial en Cuarto Milenio sobre el Bitcoin.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que el amigo Iker es libertario como muchos lo somos aquí, me huelo que valdrá la pena escucharle un poco.
> 
> Éste es el *LINK*



Ya han tratado el tema bastantes veces y los invitados son bastante flojos, como suele pasar.
Pero Iker tiene un don para tratar cualquier tema de manera que te despierte interés.

Taptap


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin: Los creyentes del bitcoin: Si esto sale bien a lo mejor me puedo comprar una casa. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## tastas (22 Ene 2018)

Pues estuvo muy interesante el programa de ayer de Iker. Curiosamente se ve que lo grabaron antes de que btc petara el 50% desde máximos, la caída empezaba a asomar la patita pero no era para tanto y quedó algo bastante más bullish de lo que veníamos viendo en la prensa.
Pero lo que más me gusto es que apartaran la cotización para hablar de lo que implica Bitcoin. Por ejemplo uno de los tertulianos habló de cómo a Zuckerberg le toca las narices que haya un dinero digital que podría usar para Facebook pero sobre el que no tiene control del sistema.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Ene 2018)

Vamos para abajo otra vez jojojo.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (22 Ene 2018)

Nordea Imposes Bitcoin Ban Across All of Bank's Departments - Bloomberg

Fase 3: la Guerra.


----------



## Claudius (22 Ene 2018)

Interesante cuando aparezca, la calificación que va a obtener btc, y sus hermanos bastardos o no bastardos, jeje entre otros.
Weiss Ratings Will Bring More Legitimacy to Proper Cryptocurrencies


----------



## Geldschrank (22 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Interesante cuando aparezca, la calificación que va a obtener btc, y sus hermanos bastardos o no bastardos, jeje entre otros.
> Weiss Ratings Will Bring More Legitimacy to Proper Cryptocurrencies



Pues pondrán mal a todos. No van a echarse piedras a su propio tejado. FUD y más FUD.


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Ene 2018)

¿Día de Pizza de Lightning Network? Primera compra en... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## Periplo (22 Ene 2018)

Y digo yo,La caída del bitcoin¿ se debe a q todas las ico scam han cobrado los btcs que han estafado a muchos...en parte.







Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (23 Ene 2018)

Veo que nadie lo ha puesto así que lo consigno.

Como sabrán Corea se había convertido en uno de los tres mayores mercados para el Bitcoin. De hecho el Won era la segunda/tercera moneda -según los días-.

Pues bien, resulta que en Corea se podían usar "cuentas virtuales" para mover los fondos, así como varios tipos de "cuentas anónimas" lo que facilitaba que extranjeros hicieran uso del mercado coreano para sus transacciones.

South Korea Announces Date for Ban on Anonymous Crypto Trading - CoinDesk

El Gobierno coreano, con límite el 30 de Enero ha dispuesto que sólo se puede participar de los exchanges usando CUENTAS REALES DE BANCOS COREANOS.

Gran parte del flujo de dinero que "se fue" sin duda corresponde a los inversores chinos y de la región que operaban en el mercado coreano.

Las operaciones no se verán afectadas pero, los operadores serán coreanos, con cuenta en bancos coreanos.


----------



## Vde (23 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que nadie lo ha puesto así que lo consigno.
> 
> Como sabrán Corea se había convertido en uno de los tres mayores mercados para el Bitcoin. De hecho el Won era la segunda/tercera moneda -según los días-.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que teoricamente a finales de mes vamos a ver un flujo de la ostia, y quizás los chinos compren ahora en masa para vender más caro a sus vecinos cuando quieran entrar al juego


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que nadie lo ha puesto así que lo consigno.
> 
> Como sabrán Corea se había convertido en uno de los tres mayores mercados para el Bitcoin. De hecho el Won era la segunda/tercera moneda -según los días-.
> 
> ...



Eso también explica bastante sobre la corrección, es un dato interesante. Me pregunto ahora por dónde se van a poner a comprar los chinos, ya que a esta gente lo de las chapas de colores les gusta más que a un tonto un lápiz.


----------



## sirpask (23 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso también explica bastante sobre la corrección, es un dato interesante. Me pregunto ahora por dónde se van a poner a comprar los chinos, ya que a esta gente lo de las chapas de colores les gusta más que a un tonto un lápiz.



Chipre seria un buen sitio.


----------



## TheRedHawk (23 Ene 2018)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Nordea Imposes Bitcoin Ban Across All of Bank's Departments - Bloomberg
> 
> Fase 3: la Guerra.



UFFF menudo SIDA me ha provocado ver lo de "Bitcoin Jesus" refiriéndose al puto Roger Ver. 

A estas alturas de la película, no os podéis imaginar el asco que me transmite este individuo.

Estoy seguro al 100% que el tiempo lo pondrá en su lugar. 

Puñetero mentiroso corrupto :no:


----------



## Claudius (23 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que nadie lo ha puesto así que lo consigno.
> 
> Como sabrán Corea se había convertido en uno de los tres mayores mercados para el Bitcoin. De hecho el Won era la segunda/tercera moneda -según los días-.
> 
> ...



De ahí, que la pausa de flujos que se habían tomado los exchange japoneses, los cuales tienen la mayor seguridad jurídica del crypto-mundo, seguramente vuelvan a tomar las primeras posiciones y veamos el yen hacer volar el mercado.

Para Japón, tras 3 décadas de decadencia es su oportunidad, y no la van a desperdiciar, por mucho que 'el resto del mundo occidental' quiera poner puertas el campo.

Y a ver que pasa.. con el exchange que se va a montar en Gibraltar este año, con status regulatorio del sector cripto recién aprobado y permisivo en esa jurisdicción, que ampara ICOs y todo el crypto-ecosistema.

Alza del bitcoin podría impulsar la economía de Japón en 2018 | Economía | Mercados | Gestion


----------



## tastas (23 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que nadie lo ha puesto así que lo consigno.
> 
> Como sabrán Corea se había convertido en uno de los tres mayores mercados para el Bitcoin. De hecho el Won era la segunda/tercera moneda -según los días-.
> 
> ...



Pues se irán a Japón. O utilizarán testafelos.


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> UFFF menudo SIDA me ha provocado ver lo de "Bitcoin Jesus" refiriéndose al puto Roger Ver.
> 
> A estas alturas de la película, no os podéis imaginar el asco que me transmite este individuo.
> 
> ...



Que no te caiga mal, hombre. El chaval es un bendito al lado de algunos CEO de la gran banca privada, y un monaguillo al lado de algún alto cargo del funcionariado europeo encargado del BCE...ya ni te mento a la FED...ahí Ver es un calcetín dado la vuelta.

Ojala Ver fuera el mayor de los problemas del cryptomundo.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Que no te caiga mal, hombre. El chaval es un bendito al lado de algunos CEO de la gran banca privada, y un monaguillo al lado de algún alto cargo del funcionariado europeo encargado del BCE...ya ni te mento a la FED...ahí Ver es un calcetín dado la vuelta.
> 
> Ojala Ver fuera el mayor de los problemas del cryptomundo.
> 
> Un saludo y buen día a todos.



No quita para que esté señor me parezca un sinvergüenza y un manipulador del mercado de cuidado.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 16:05 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> De ahí, que la pausa de flujos que se habían tomado los exchange japoneses, los cuales tienen la mayor seguridad jurídica del crypto-mundo, seguramente vuelvan a tomar las primeras posiciones y veamos el yen hacer volar el mercado.
> 
> Para Japón, tras 3 décadas de decadencia es su oportunidad, y no la van a desperdiciar, por mucho que 'el resto del mundo occidental' quiera poner puertas el campo.
> 
> ...



Es que Japón atesora la mayor parte de bitcoin del mundo, con razón allí se trata bien a las cryptos. Es un aliado muy fuerte de los que creemos en este tipo de inversión y de filosofía. No van a ser tan estúpidos de atacar su propia riqueza.


----------



## tastas (23 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> *
> Es que Japón atesora la mayor parte de bitcoin del mundo*, con razón allí se trata bien a las cryptos. Es un aliado muy fuerte de los que creemos en este tipo de inversión y de filosofía. No van a ser tan estúpidos de atacar su propia riqueza.



De dónde sacas que sea la nación con más btc?
Yo ya dije en un post que no encuentro por más que busco, que me parecía que tenía un potencial tremendo entre otras cosas porque allí están hasta la polla de QE y por su altísima penetración tecnológica.
Pero no creo que a día de hoy haya más bitcoins en Japón que en USA.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Ene 2018)

Menudo bajón ha pegado la mempool, se ha puesto a cero literalmente.


----------



## candelario (23 Ene 2018)

Cierto. ¿A que se debe?

Es buena o mala señal?


----------



## tastas (23 Ene 2018)

candelario dijo:


> Cierto. ¿A que se debe?
> 
> Es buena o mala señal?



Si hay muchas tasas es bueno porque se usa mucho y los mineros reciben más incentivos para minar. Si hay pocas, pues es genial porque hay transacciones rápidas y baratas. )

Si supiéramos a qué se debe podemos decir que es buena señal. Realmente no ha cambiado nada, ninguna noticia que conozcamos. Podrían haber dejado de spamear pero realmente yo creo que (aparte de que para la red no existe el spam) las transacciones que ha habido estos días son legítimas. Y muy tontas. Por ejemplo esta mañana seguía habiendo tx pagando más de 500 sat/byte cuando podrían haber entrado al siguiente bloque por un poco más de 200.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Ene 2018)

Twitter


----------



## Emeregildo (23 Ene 2018)

Buajahahahahahaha


Más de 6 meses después de su nacimiento. Bitcoin cash todavía tiene menos transacciones diarías que Dogecoin.

Bitcoin Cash, Dogecoin Transactions chart

Bitcoin cash is the real Bitcoin:XX:


----------



## orbeo (23 Ene 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Buajahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Más de 6 meses después de su nacimiento. Bitcoin cash todavía tiene menos transacciones diarías que Dogecoin.
> ...



Pero eso es porque son super holders


----------



## VictorW (23 Ene 2018)

candelario dijo:


> Cierto. ¿A que se debe?
> 
> Es buena o mala señal?



Ni idea. Pero sería bueno si alguien pudiera explicarlo. 
Nunca había visto esa limpieza en 30 minutos...


----------



## Geldschrank (23 Ene 2018)

VictorW dijo:


> Ni idea. Pero sería bueno si alguien pudiera explicarlo.
> Nunca había visto esa limpieza en 30 minutos...



Han dejado de espamear la red??


----------



## sirpask (23 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Twitter



Esto que significa? que ya ha encontrado la manera de hacer contratos inteligentes en BTC auditados por terceras personas? o algo asi?


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Ene 2018)

que ha pasado a las 18*:*30h-18*:*45h en la mempool? ienso:


----------



## sirpask (24 Ene 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> que ha pasado a las 18*:*30h-18*:*45h en la mempool? ienso:



Alguien a pisado un cable, o un fallo del bot que recoge los datos.


----------



## sirpask (24 Ene 2018)

Blockstream - Key Aggregation for Schnorr Signatures


----------



## Venganza. (24 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenas madrugadas.
> 
> BTC está a falta de cerrar la semana, con señal de venta por MACD, iniciada ayer/hoy, que aún debe confirmarse al cierre de semana.
> 
> ...



vender btc e n minimos , comprar ethereum en maximos. peor consejo q he leido en mi vida.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (24 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> vender btc e n minimos , comprar ethereum en maximos. peor consejo q he leido en mi vida.



Es Negrofuturo, no esperes más de él. Yo estoy contento porque ya quedan sólo 5 días para que llegue el 29 y disfrutar de mis Ethereum a 24.000 dólares como predijo.


----------



## vpsn (24 Ene 2018)

cagao dijo:


> Por si no lo han leido...esta ineteresante.
> 
> Hacienda: El plan antibitcoin de Montoro pincha: rastrear transacciones será casi imposible. Noticias de Tecnología
> 
> ...



probablemente no puedan meter mano ni en bitstamp que esta metido dentro de la UE... Tampoco creo que les interese, ellos esperan que el dinero entre en tu banco o les llegue informacion de alguna otra cuenta en la UE y ya.


----------



## Venganza. (24 Ene 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> probablemente no puedan meter mano ni en bitstamp que esta metido dentro de la UE... Tampoco creo que les interese, ellos esperan que el dinero entre en tu banco o les llegue informacion de alguna otra cuenta en la UE y ya.



joder, ni q negociar con btc fuera delito. pagas tu tanto por ciento sobre lso beneficios como ocn cualquier otro activo y ya. a q viene tanto secretismo.


----------



## vpsn (24 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> joder, ni q negociar con btc fuera delito. pagas tu tanto por ciento sobre lso beneficios como ocn cualquier otro activo y ya. a q viene tanto secretismo.



si quieres pagar impuestos puedes hacerlo, asi puedes pagar la corona, observatorios de genero, los sobres que rulan por genova, las mordidas de Florentino, a Cristiano Ronaldo...

Bitcoin te da la opcion de no hacerlo, ya que es anonimo.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Ene 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> si quieres pagar impuestos puedes hacerlo, asi puedes pagar la corona, observatorios de genero, los sobres que rulan por genova, las mordidas de Florentino, a Cristiano Ronaldo...
> 
> Bitcoin te da la opcion de no hacerlo, ya que es anonimo.



Claro, y que el resto de la gente que no es tan guay sin criptos pague la sanidad, la educación, las carreteras, la seguridad etc, y vosotros mientras tanto no pagáis nada pero SI que disfrutáis de todo, excelente forma de pensar, muy revolucionario todo...... :bla:



::


----------



## Costa2439 (24 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> joder, ni q negociar con btc fuera delito. pagas tu tanto por ciento sobre lso beneficios como ocn cualquier otro activo y ya. a q viene tanto secretismo.



El problema no es pagar, es acreditar de donde han salido esos BTC que tu has pasado por 30 exchanges y 20 cadenas de bloques incrementandose por X.

Lo que tiene miedo la gente que quiere legalizar su situacion es que hacienda te requiera esa informacion y no puedas darsela o diga que no le vale


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Ene 2018)

Yo lo que me pregunto es que parte de que "todos vivimos en un sistema" no entienden los bitcoñeros revolucionarios, se suelen agarrar a la corrupción política generalizada y al robo institucional para defender ese tipo de monedas al margen del sistema, pero se olvidan de lo mucho que le tienen que agradecer al mismo, lo que habría que hacer es esforzarse en mejorarlo y no en romperlo o esquivarlo según les convenga, (solo para lo malo), es ahí donde cometen su mayor equivocación, en eso y en pensar que los Estados se lo van a permitir..... ::


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es que parte de que "todos vivimos en un sistema" no entienden los bitcoñeros revolucionarios, se suelen agarrar a la corrupción política generalizada y al robo institucional para defender ese tipo de monedas al margen del sistema, pero se olvidan de lo mucho que le tienen que agradecer al mismo, lo que habría que hacer es esforzarse en mejorarlo y no en romperlo o esquivarlo según les convenga, (solo para lo malo), es ahí donde cometen su mayor equivocación, en eso y en pensar que los Estados se lo van a permitir..... ::




Pues nada, id vosotros arreglando el sistema y cuando consigais que dejen de robar ya me avisais si eso.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (24 Ene 2018)

No alimentéis al troll de Slaveryfighter, está escocido porque no se metió a tiempo en el bitcoin y ahora anda spameando de mierda los hilos que ve.


----------



## MIP (24 Ene 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> probablemente no puedan meter mano ni en bitstamp que esta metido dentro de la UE... Tampoco creo que les interese, ellos esperan que el dinero entre en tu banco o les llegue informacion de alguna otra cuenta en la UE y ya.



Este plan empezará a hacer aguas en cuanto se puedan comprar cosas con criptomonedas. Si el vendedor tiene problemas mete una sociedad interpuesta en algún país más "relajao" y a vender.


----------



## vpsn (24 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es que parte de que "todos vivimos en un sistema" no entienden los bitcoñeros revolucionarios, se suelen agarrar a la corrupción política generalizada y al robo institucional para defender ese tipo de monedas al margen del sistema, pero se olvidan de lo mucho que le tienen que agradecer al mismo, lo que habría que hacer es esforzarse en mejorarlo y no en romperlo o esquivarlo según les convenga, (solo para lo malo), es ahí donde cometen su mayor equivocación, en eso y en pensar que los Estados se lo van a permitir..... ::



los amos de tu sistema son los primeros que no pagan impuestos y roban a manos llenas de los de los demas. Y tu lo unico que haces es ir contra la gente que quiere cambiar eso... 

Actualmente pagar impuestos es como regalar caballo a un yonki


----------



## Vde (24 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Claro, y que el resto de la gente que no es tan guay sin criptos pague *la sanidad, la educación, las carreteras, la seguridad etc*, y vosotros mientras tanto no pagáis nada pero SI que disfrutáis de todo, excelente forma de pensar, muy revolucionario todo...... :bla:
> 
> 
> ::



Se podría pagar todo esto, y más, si los políticos no robaran: Caso Gurtel, Caso Eres Andalucia, Caso Palau y muchas más

A mi todas estas opiniones y campañas para venir a darme pena y remordimientos me las paso por donde te imaginas. Estoy harto de ver como malgastan mis/tus/nuestros impuestos y de paso nos lanzan publicidad para decirnos que mal corazón tenemos que por defraudar 10€ un niño pasa el curso escolar en un barracón

Mis cojones..


Yo no voy a ver una pensión cuando me jubile, y sin embargo no soy libre de elegir no cotizar porque el puro que se me vendría encima con Hacienda sería inmenso. Lo siento, pero la insumisión fiscal o el fraude es vital y necesario a estas alturas


----------



## Aksturiax (24 Ene 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> probablemente no puedan meter mano ni en bitstamp que esta metido dentro de la UE... Tampoco creo que les interese, ellos esperan que el dinero entre en tu banco o les llegue informacion de alguna otra cuenta en la UE y ya.



Ya habrá más de un banco patrio pidiendo su exchange-chiringuito propio. Prohibir comprar cripto salvo en el puesto del amiguete, con una diferencia de +20% respecto a su precio fuera. Estarán mirándole los huecos a la legislación europea para ver si esto es posible.

Lo mismo que hicieron con las apuestas deportivas, que no puedes usar betfair para apuestas peer-to-peer, si quieres apostar tiene que ser a través de sus timos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Ene 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues nada, id vosotros arreglando el sistema y cuando consigais que dejen de robar ya me avisais si eso.





Profesor Falken dijo:


> No alimentéis al troll de Slaveryfighter, está escocido porque no se metió a tiempo en el bitcoin y ahora anda spameando de mierda los hilos que ve.





vpsn dijo:


> los amos de tu sistema son los primeros que no pagan impuestos y roban a manos llenas de los de los demas. Y tu lo unico que haces es ir contra la gente que quiere cambiar eso...
> 
> Actualmente pagar impuestos es como regalar caballo a un yonki





Vde dijo:


> Se podría pagar todo esto, y más, si los políticos no robaran: Caso Gurtel, Caso Eres Andalucia, Caso Palau y muchas más
> 
> A mi todas estas opiniones y campañas para venir a darme pena y remordimientos me las paso por donde te imaginas. Estoy harto de ver como malgastan mis/tus/nuestros impuestos y de paso nos lanzan publicidad para decirnos que mal corazón tenemos que por defraudar 10€ un niño pasa el curso escolar en un barracón
> 
> ...







¿veis? ...... menudas respuestas brillantes.... :rolleye:


sois más predecibles que el día y la noche.... ienso:


----------



## Venganza. (24 Ene 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> El problema no es pagar, es acreditar de donde han salido esos BTC que tu has pasado por 30 exchanges y 20 cadenas de bloques incrementandose por X.
> 
> Lo que tiene miedo la gente que quiere legalizar su situacion es que hacienda te requiera esa informacion y no puedas darsela o diga que no le vale



amigo, todo el mundo es inocente mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, o eso dicen.


----------



## MIP (24 Ene 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> El problema no es pagar, es acreditar de donde han salido esos BTC que tu has pasado por 30 exchanges y 20 cadenas de bloques incrementandose por X.
> 
> Lo que tiene miedo la gente que quiere legalizar su situacion es que hacienda te requiera esa informacion y no puedas darsela o diga que no le vale



No pasa (casi) nada. 

Si no puedes demostrar el rastro, hacienda te hará pagar el % que toque sobre toda la cantidad final. 

En ese supuesto de haber multiplicado varias veces la inversión inicial vas a tener que pagar prácticamente lo mismo que el que si pueda demostrar. De hecho el que pueda demostrar haber pasado por 30 exchanges posiblemente esté jodido, porque le dirán que cada vez que realizó beneficios en cada uno, tenía que haber apoquinado.

Así que es mejor decir que no tienes ni puta idea y aflojar todo de una sola vez.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (24 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> amigo, todo el mundo es inocente mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, o eso dicen.



Con hacienda no es asi, dicen. En vez de presunción de inocencia, lo que impera es la de culpabilidad.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es que parte de que "todos vivimos en un sistema" no entienden los bitcoñeros revolucionarios, se suelen agarrar a la corrupción política generalizada y al robo institucional para defender ese tipo de monedas al margen del sistema, pero se olvidan de lo mucho que le tienen que agradecer al mismo, lo que habría que hacer es esforzarse en mejorarlo y no en romperlo o esquivarlo según les convenga, (solo para lo malo), es ahí donde cometen su mayor equivocación, en eso y en pensar que los Estados se lo van a permitir..... ::



yo es que en el sistema me he propuesto que a partir de ahora voy a desempeñar el papel de parásito social y me voy a dedicar a tocarme los huevos mientras tú trabajas para mí... viva el sistema!!!


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ene 2018)

No entreisal trapo con slaverfighter.

Cada uno a lo suyo.
El a pagar si o si y nosotros ya veremos.

SlaverFlanders que siga pagando todito todo de mientras.


----------



## paketazo (24 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Claro, y que el resto de la gente que no es tan guay sin criptos pague la sanidad, la educación, las carreteras, la seguridad etc, y vosotros mientras tanto no pagáis nada pero SI que disfrutáis de todo, excelente forma de pensar, muy revolucionario todo...... :bla:
> 
> 
> 
> ::



Yo no he pedido nada de eso...me ha sido impuesto.

No tengo ningún problema en pagar mi sanidad, mi educación, ni lo que me haga falta (a mi , no a otros)...es más, yo no he pedido ser Español, me han obligado a serlo.

Con la excusa barata de siempre seremos expoliados mientras nos quede aliento.

Si el sistema fuera eficiente al 100%, con un día productivo a la semana tendríamos más que suficiente para satisfacer todo lo que mencionas.

El funcionariado público es ineficaz e ineficiente, además de excesivamente caro. Empezando sobre todo por los altos cargos institucionales.

El tiempo dará y quitará razón, pero ningún ente centralizado con la capacidad de autofinanciarse y obligar a sus súbditos a aceptar su financiación merece mi respeto.

Por cierto en 2016 compré un jamón con BTC y no lo he declarado...hablaré con mi gestor a ver como hacemos el tramite y como calculamos las plusvalías para que no me multen con el 150%...tendría que pagar jamón y medio para estar en paz.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo no he pedido nada de eso...me ha sido impuesto.
> 
> No tengo ningún problema en pagar mi sanidad, mi educación, ni lo que me haga falta...es más, yo no he pedido ser Español, me han obligado a serlo.
> 
> ...





Ya he dicho cienes de veces que en eso de que el sistema está hecho una mierda estamos todos de acuerdo, es evidente que hay que mejorarlo bastante, mucho, pero aún así es un buen sistema si lo comparamos con la mayor parte del mundo, ¿no os habéis preguntado nunca porqué millones de africanos, asiáticos y del resto del mundo se juegan la vida por venir aquí? :


Pues eso, tened cuidado no se os vaya a conceder los que pedís.... :rolleye:


----------



## paketazo (24 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Ya he dicho cienes de veces que en eso de que el sistema está hecho una mierda estamos todos de acuerdo, es evidente que hay que mejorarlo bastante, mucho, pero aún así es un buen sistema si lo comparamos con la mayor parte del mundo, ¿no os habéis preguntado nunca porqué millones de africanos, asiáticos y del resto del mundo se juegan la vida por venir aquí? :
> 
> 
> Pues eso, tened cuidado no se os vaya a conceder los que pedís.... :rolleye:



Te voy a thankear por que ahora sí que estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, y creo que no estamos distantes en nuestros pensamientos.

El sistema perfecto no existe, tu y yo lo sabemos.

Cuando delegamos en un voto el futuro de nuestro sistema estamos siendo unos ineptos.

Nadie que conozcamos va a solucionar nada de este ni de ningún país.

La diferencia entre Europa y África, ya que lo mencionas, es muy simple, y no se basa en sistemas políticos. La calve son los sistemas o mejor llamados entramados económicos.

Maduro (salto el charco), no es mejor político que Mariano. La diferencia está en el poder de financiación de ambos lideres.

Si la divisa representa el poder económico de un país a nivel global, el bolívar debería valer al menos tanto como la antigua peseta, ya que los recursos energéticos y estratégicos de Venezuela superan a España.

Sin embargo nosotros tenemos algo que ellos no, y no es Mariano, es al BCE y sobre todo la pertenencia a la OTAN.

Esas dos cosas otorgan liquidez al sistema, y no nos quedan mas cojones que aceptarla. 

Te hago esbozos muy superficiales que sé entiendes y comprendes, pero nunca pienses que vives en un país mejor que cualquier otro gracias a sus gobernantes.

Lo que marca la diferencia es la "mafia" económica y militar que rodea el entramado político.

Piensa en países como Liechtenstein, Suiza, Suecia, Islas del Canal...¿quién coño les da a esos reductos poder económico?...¿sus políticos?...¿y esa calidad de vida, quien la financia? 

Un saludo, y que sepas que me da igual que sea BTC, o sean cromos del Osasuna...lo que pido es que los estados no puedan autofinanciarse a su criterio o al criterio de una institución creada por ellos mismos, eso es someternos a la eterna esclavitud y a sus deseos.


----------



## vpsn (24 Ene 2018)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Ya habrá más de un banco patrio pidiendo su exchange-chiringuito propio. Prohibir comprar cripto salvo en el puesto del amiguete, con una diferencia de +20% respecto a su precio fuera. Estarán mirándole los huecos a la legislación europea para ver si esto es posible.
> 
> Lo mismo que hicieron con las apuestas deportivas, que no puedes usar betfair para apuestas peer-to-peer, si quieres apostar tiene que ser a través de sus timos.



nada te impide que compres por localbitcoins o similares, pueden hacer presion para que las casas de apuestas no permitan retiradas de fondos a ciudadanos españoles, pero no pueden prohibir las transferencias internas.

Otra cosa es que prohiban el trading en plataformas de fuera de españa, y que luego estas no te dejen retirar fondos si eres español... Cosa que no se si la ue lo permitiria.

Lo unico que conseguirian asi asi es que el precio de las criptos fuera superior para los españoles.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2018 at 17:05 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> Ya he dicho cienes de veces que en eso de que el sistema está hecho una mierda estamos todos de acuerdo, es evidente que hay que mejorarlo bastante, mucho, pero aún así es un buen sistema si lo comparamos con la mayor parte del mundo, ¿no os habéis preguntado nunca porqué millones de africanos, asiáticos y del resto del mundo se juegan la vida por venir aquí? :
> 
> 
> Pues eso, tened cuidado no se os vaya a conceder los que pedís.... :rolleye:




cometes el error de pensar que si españa es un pais mejor que marruecos es por el sistema montado a base de impuestos.

No, españa es un pais mejor que marruecos porque su gente en su amplia mayoria tiene mas educacion y valores que marruecos.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (24 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bla bla bla



1. Especulación con ALTCOINS III - Página 54 _Esto va un poco lento, pero tiene un buen mapa_. Jóder, de 331 a 24033.04 dólares en 2 meses y medio (me encanta tu precisión sustentada en la nada absoluta) no lo llamaría lento ::. Supongo que los buitres/ratas corbades/palurdos que ponen links a estafas como tú no os conformáis con cualquier cosa.

2. Especulación con ALTCOINS III - Página 103 _ETH 24mil_ ahí ahí, por si la primera vez no nos había quedado claro :XX:

3. Ahora que ya te he demostrado lo que te decía paso al tema de tus enlaces para el buitreo. Me siento generoso y quiero evitar que times a algún incauto los pongo de nuevo:

3.1 26 de julio, primer comentario de tu coin. Los intentos de hacer FOMO son hilarantes: Especulación con ALTCOINS II - Página 182
3.2 Como ha caído en saco roto abres un hilo vendiendo tu "moneda virtual" (sic) como broker: Virtualcoin española
3.3 8 de noviembre: propaganda de aquello en lo que has invertido porque "ej que soy mu tonto pero te vendo mi inversión sin que te dej cuenta": Negrofuturo, usas perversamente el foro

4. Paso de poner hilos a tus temas en mi firma porque es demasiado valiosa como para colaborar en tu potencial rapiña. No obstante, he subido el hilo en el que te comentaba esto de forma más extensa para que quede claro a lo que me refiero. De nada por la información.

5. Vuelve a tu pocilga a dar consejos de inversión. Entre los cerdos no sólo te encontrarás en tu elemento, sino que ellos te harán el caso que mereces. De nada por el consejo.


----------



## Sam2528 (24 Ene 2018)

Invertir en bitcoin puede ser una buena idea ya que se encuentran en baja las criptos, sin embargo háganlo con cuidado y busquen rentabilidad a corto plazo


----------



## kikepm (24 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es que parte de que "todos vivimos en un sistema" no entienden los bitcoñeros revolucionarios, se suelen agarrar a la corrupción política generalizada y al robo institucional para defender ese tipo de monedas al margen del sistema, pero se olvidan de lo mucho que le tienen que agradecer al mismo, lo que habría que hacer es esforzarse en mejorarlo y no en romperlo o esquivarlo según les convenga, (solo para lo malo), es ahí donde cometen su mayor equivocación, en eso y en pensar que los Estados se lo van a permitir..... ::



Va a pagar impuestos su puta madre.

Menudo liberal de los cojones, defendiendo el sistema de latrocinio y saqueo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (24 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Debes ser el único que no ve los links en mi post anterior :XX::XX::XX: mándame privado si necesitas ayuda para verlos, este hilo es para hablar del Bitcoin, no para que nos relates tus disparates entre ríos de verborrea. De nada por el ofrecimiento.

PD. Idiotas sois tú y tu madre, que además es muy puta.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (24 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Mucha verborrea pero no rebates nada de lo que escribo acerca de cómo demuestras con tus acciones que eres un buitre y una rata sucia y cobarde, dándome así la razón en todo lo que he dicho de ti. Me alegro de que lo reconozcas.


----------



## sabueXo (24 Ene 2018)

¿Qué indica que prácticamente no haya compras ni ventas en una moneda?

Veo que pasan prácticamente 15 minutos sin que nadie compre ni venda.


----------



## luisito2 (24 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Qué indica que prácticamente no haya compras ni ventas en una moneda?
> 
> Veo que pasan prácticamente 15 minutos sin que nadie compre ni venda.



Un mercado poco 'líquido'. Algo que normalmente se debe a la falta de 'hacedores de mercado' (market makers) 

Creo que los exchanges de cybercoins no tienen market makers, pero no estoy seguro. 

Si no hay market makers que proporcionen liquidez, hay ocasiones en las que la 'horquilla' se ensancha: por ejemplo hay órdenes de compra a 80.35 y órdenes de venta a 81.70 En estas condiciones en volumen cae a cero: nadie vende lo bastante barato ni nadie compra lo bastante caro. 

La pregunta sería por qué no hay market makers en estos mercados, cuando en cualquier mercado normal los market makers se pegan por un céntimo de horquilla. 

Quizás sea una oportunidad de arbitraje que los arbitragistas no hayan visto, aunque es extraño. Probablemente los costes de transacción en estos mercados sean tan altos que no haya oportunidad de rentabilizar este arbitraje de liquidez.


----------



## louis.gara (25 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Antes insultaban al clapham , ahora la gente esta como aturdida , zombie
> ni un put&% insulto . Hasta el subnormal cuyo nick tiene 4 letras esta amariconado con su mierda lila ...que antes ladraba mas que un perro y ahora joder , es una dama .
> Vaya pandilla . Ni un misero THANKS



Vamos que has tenido que vender el chevy, te has dado cuenta de que a pesar de tu narizota tienes olfato inversor cero y aún tienes huevos para venir por aquí haciendo predicciones...anda y vete a estudiar la cábala...al de las cuatro letras no le ha quedado otra que dejar de rebuznar, hasta el Tixel anda de capa caída... pero por mí volved cuando queráis, el trollometro es un indicador casi más fiable que el RSI..


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Ene 2018)

Para lo nuevos que no conozcan al tarado este que acaba de volver.

Hace unos meses decia que Bitcoin no podria pasar de $2000 porque era una barrera INFRANQUEABLE. Así, en mayúsculas lo decía el visionario este. Y en su lugar se puso a comprar shitcoins como las que ha nombrado, por mucho que en este hilo se le dijera lo que eran las shits (su propio nombre lo dice)

Pasó lo que tenia que pasar, sus shits que ni siquiera existen fuera del exchange han desaparecido, es decir, lo esperado. Y la barrera INFRANQUEABLE del Bitcoin ahora mismo está a un múltiplo de 6, vamos lo que viene siendo un +500%

Si tuviera un poco de vergüenza desapareceria del hilo, pero no, el tio ha vuelto para darnos nuevas lecciones.


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Ene 2018)

clapham pon puntos y aparte y lo mismo te cae algun thanks....


----------



## sirpask (25 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin Explained - Illustrated Beginner'''s Guide


----------



## Venganza. (25 Ene 2018)

hay mucha gente q se mete a comprar altcoins sin saber lo q estan comprando.

xrp, ethereum, neo, son proyectos empresariales. sus monedas son inflacionarias o estan preminadas y no aspiran a ser reserva de valor. cuando la gente comprar sus tokens es como si compraran acciones de una empresa, pero acciones q no cotizan en bolsa y no estan reguladas, por lo tanto son de alto riesgo. tambien tienen dinero para comprar publicidad.

bitcoin no es uan empresa y por lo tanto no aspira a nada, o lo tomas o lo dejas, por eso mismo, me da mucha mas confianza q todo lo demas.

la moneda digital del futuro sera bitcoin, o no será nada.


----------



## Venganza. (25 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La verdad es que si, o pagamos 10 dolares por pagar un café y hacemos esperar 2 horas al tabernero para que tenga sus bitcoins o no será... :rolleye:



siempre dices lo mismo, tu debes ser adicto al café,





el cola cao tb existe.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Ene 2018)

hemos ganado la guerra


----------



## sirpask (25 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hemos ganado la guerra



Hombre!!! el jefe de Nico


----------



## Claudius (25 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> la moneda digital del futuro sera bitcoin, o no será nada.



)

Será lo que el mercado quiera que sea, estés tu o no de acuerdo.
Y en los mercados siempre ha habido desde tiempos ancestrales mercaderes con dominio predominante.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ene 2018)

*Clapham* no sé que estás escribiendo estos días, y como yo, mucha gente ni se para a leerte...seguro escribes cosas interesantes, pero hazte un favor, cuando acabes de subir un tocho, levántate de la silla, sepárate un metro de la pantalla y mira el borrón infumable que has estampado.

Cuando

escribas

tochos,

fragméntalos

en 

ideas

claras

concretas

y espaciadas.


Un saludo


----------



## Costa2439 (25 Ene 2018)

Podemos hacer una colecta para regalarle un teclado, yo creo que le va mal el intro


----------



## sirpask (25 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin Edge Workshops - Tutorials


----------



## michinato (26 Ene 2018)

No he visto comentar por aquí la marcha de Greg Maxwell de Blockstream.


¿A nadie le ha llamado la atención?


----------



## albinegre (26 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> No hay " market makers " porque la gente es imbecil .
> Al igual que Estados Hundidos tiene " cogido " al mundo por los ....]
> 
> me recuerdas al stifmaister de american pie.
> ...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (26 Ene 2018)

albinegre dijo:


> clapham2 dijo:
> 
> 
> > No hay " market makers " porque la gente es imbecil .
> ...


----------



## tastas (26 Ene 2018)

michinato dijo:


> No he visto comentar por aquí la marcha de Greg Maxwell de Blockstream.
> 
> 
> ¿A nadie le ha llamado la atención?



Si se hubiera ido a ETH o a otro proyecto sería preocupante. Parece que quiere volver al desarrollo de Core, y la salida de Blockstream también da la sensación de bastante ordenada, después de 2 años trabajando con las LN, así que tampoco veo mucho que comentar.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> albinegre dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo llevo aquí desde 2006, lo que pasa es que tenía otro nick que usaba antes de que el foro se llenara de CMs y trolles. Hay que ser menos pretencioso con el tema de los tiempos. De nada por el consejo.
> ...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Ene 2018)

Qué aburrida está la cotización, ¿no?
A ver si pega un pumpazo bueno y se anima esto un poco.


----------



## grouchomarx (26 Ene 2018)

Ojo con Bread, va a pegar pelotazo en poco tiempo.


----------



## grouchomarx (26 Ene 2018)

Zilliqa como la veís? yo he entrado con algo pero la veo demasiado pumpeada


----------



## Edu.R (26 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Qué aburrida está la cotización, ¿no?
> A ver si pega un pumpazo bueno y se anima esto un poco.



No es malo que, después de los rallys de otoño, se afiance.

Ya dijimos que lo que empezó a pasar en otoño era droga de la dura, que creaba adicción, y que luego cualquier cosa sabría a poco. 

Pero a largo plazo, esta parada es positiva.


----------



## adryaton (26 Ene 2018)

La última gran caída en el precio de Bitcoin fue el resultado de la decisión de una sola persona

storybreak stars<\/title><path d="M5.146 9.01l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.985.693-1.197-3.213-1.67 3.213-1.638-.693-1.197-3.056 1.953L5.147 0H3.76l.158 3.623L.893 1.67.2 2.867l3.214 1.638L.2 6.175l.693 1.197 3.025-1.985L3.76 9.01m21.386 0l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.9


----------



## grouchomarx (26 Ene 2018)

Habéis comprado alguien Zilliqa? Buen proyecto. Lo anuncio porque voy cargado jejeje


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Ene 2018)

adryaton dijo:


> La última gran caída en el precio de Bitcoin fue el resultado de la decisión de una sola persona
> 
> storybreak stars<\/title><path d="M5.146 9.01l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.985.693-1.197-3.213-1.67 3.213-1.638-.693-1.197-3.056 1.953L5.147 0H3.76l.158 3.623L.893 1.67.2 2.867l3.214 1.638L.2 6.175l.693 1.197 3.025-1.985L3.76 9.01m21.386 0l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.9




No creo que haya tenido nada que ver una cosa con la otra.


----------



## Costa2439 (26 Ene 2018)

grouchomarx dijo:


> Habéis comprado alguien Zilliqa? Buen proyecto. Lo anuncio porque voy cargado jejeje



Das pena, bueno ascopena mas bien


----------



## grouchomarx (26 Ene 2018)

pero llevas o no?

---------- Post added 26-ene-2018 at 23:09 ----------




Costa2439 dijo:


> Das pena, bueno ascopena mas bien



y bread?8:8: no te enfades :::::: solo era una pregunta

---------- Post added 26-ene-2018 at 23:11 ----------

Costa te gusta las letras moras? eres de los 90? contesta y deja de insultar cojones

---------- Post added 26-ene-2018 at 23:13 ----------

Costa di arrgo cojone, pareces buena gente


----------



## grouchomarx (26 Ene 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Das pena, bueno ascopena mas bien



:XX::XX::XX::XX: eres un fenómeno pero no me has contestado.:cook::cook:


----------



## Costa2439 (27 Ene 2018)

grouchomarx dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: eres un fenómeno pero no me has contestado.:cook::cook:



Este es tu sitio

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=989484


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ene 2018)

Transcripción del vídeo de Rusty Russell en el que habla de los proyectos en los que se está trabajando para implementar en Bitcoin:
2018-01-24-rusty-russell-future-bitcoin-tech-directions


1 dolar de comisión por mover 40.000 BTC a una dirección nativa SegWit:

1 dolar de comisión por mover 40.000 BTC a una dirección nativa SegWit | TuCriptomoneda


----------



## Gñe (27 Ene 2018)

Me cago en diez, que estuve a punto de meterme en Odyssey hace 2 días y no lo hice. Sigo viéndole opciones de crecer, pero ya no lo veo tan claro después de este arreón. Quizás a 621 satoshi pongo una orden de compra...


Al menos metí algo en AGI, que la veo bien y en 3 días participan con especial protagonismo en el AI congress 2018. Yo me adelantaría.

Edito: esto iba al hilo de altcoins


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Ene 2018)

La conferencia del World Economic Forum estuvo muy interesante. Parece que saben de lo que hablan, no como en este foro muchos nocoiners...


Otra cosa, aquí dejo esto. Mirad los carguitos de la gente. Es de abril, así que supongo que ya habrá aparecido por el hilo.
La Blockchain y Nosotros (The Blockchain and Us) (2017) - YouTube


----------



## Costa2439 (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Iniciado por Negrofuturo Ver Mensaje
> Buenas madrugadas.
> 
> BTC está a falta de cerrar la semana, con señal de venta por MACD, iniciada ayer/hoy, que aún debe confirmarse al cierre de semana.
> ...



Simplemente para dejarte con el culo al aire.

Si he seguido todos tus consejos

¿Vendo ahora con una rentabiladad del 6% o me mantengo en ETH?


----------



## Costa2439 (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Has visto algún sitio donde ponga que ha llegado el momento de cambiar ETHs por BTCs?
> 
> Pues espera a ese momento... o sal corriendo a por tus BTCs.
> 
> ...



Entonces vendo ya?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Ene 2018)

Imagino que a estas alturas tendréis todos ya monederos segwit, ¿no?
Por hablar de algo.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Imagino que a estas alturas tendréis todos ya monederos segwit, ¿no?
> Por hablar de algo.



Si alguien tiene pensado hacerlo ahora es buen momento con las bajas fees que hay para mover los BTCs.


----------



## Geldschrank (28 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Imagino que a estas alturas tendréis todos ya monederos segwit, ¿no?
> Por hablar de algo.



No en todos sitios te los aceptan. En blockchain.info si pides información de uno te dicen que no existe.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ponte cómoda Sota; el MACD semanal de BTC está en venta.. primera vez desde enero 2017.



Pues en diario pinta bien. Veremos que pasa.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pues toma notas.



Las tomare. Espero que sea recíproco si los gurus que estáis alentando cambiar BTC por ETH os equivocáis.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Ene 2018)

Parece que la mempool se va descongestionando.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Ene 2018)

Si estás buscando temas de conversación, algunas personas top del establishment debatieron el otro día sobre bitcoin en Davos:

The Crypto-Asset Bubble > World Economic Forum Annual Meeting | World Economic Forum

En otro panel que vi de pasada también se emncionó al bitcoin, está en el ambiente.


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Ene 2018)

Interesante artículo:
Bitcoin
*Bitcoin’s Early 2018 Woes Written in the Stars and Moon?*



> Bitcoin has prided itself on not being moved by the normal market manipulators, such as global strife and socioeconomic activities. However, there are times when it fluctuates for obscure reasons.
> 
> According to some experts, the January downturn could be no surprise as he attributes it to the Lunar New Year and the significance it carries for the Chinese.
> 
> ...


----------



## sirpask (28 Ene 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> Interesante artículo:
> Bitcoin
> *Bitcoin’s Early 2018 Woes Written in the Stars and Moon?*



Pues mira que yo siempre se lo achacaba a gente que para cuadrar el año fiscal a finales de año acumulaban bitcoins para dar perdidas... Y luego en enero-febrero los van soltando para empezar el año con mas pesetillas... Pero vamos, es una teoria un poco absurda ¿No?


----------



## Venganza. (28 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues mira que yo siempre se lo achacaba a gente que para cuadrar el año fiscal a finales de año acumulaban bitcoins para dar perdidas... Y luego en enero-febrero los van soltando para empezar el año con mas pesetillas... Pero vamos, es una teoria un poco absurda ¿No?



lo malo de esto es acertar el momento exacto de salir y volver a entrar. entre lo q te pierdes de subida, q no sabes donde esta el suelo, q siempre compras mas caro y vendes mas barato de lo q te gustaria y las comisiones de los mineros y del exchange al final a mi no me merece la pena sacar los bitcoins de al cartera, no se a ustedes.


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Ene 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues mira que yo siempre se lo achacaba a gente que para cuadrar el año fiscal a finales de año acumulaban bitcoins para dar perdidas... Y luego en enero-febrero los van soltando para empezar el año con mas pesetillas... Pero vamos, es una teoria un poco absurda ¿No?



Es una teoría plausible, pero no cuadra el timing. 

Son gráficos a tres meses y no hay razón ninguna para soltar lastre el día 15 de Enero y no antes o después. siendo un tema que se hace por internet, debería ahostiarse entre el 5 y el 20, más que de forma brusca. 

Y luego recupera el valor o incluso lo supera, antes de tres meses. Para querer FIAT por la cuesta de Enero ya están los bancos y no te pegas estos sustillos, que en el 2017 salió caro porque en un mes ya estaba recuperado y alcista.


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin Price Analysis - Crypto adoption continues » Brave New Coin


----------



## michinato (29 Ene 2018)

Nuevo atraco/secuestro a punta de pistola en su casa para forzarle a transferir sus bitcoins. En UK: 

Britain's first Bitcoin heist as trader forced at gunpoint to transfer cyber currency


Hace un mes sucedió algo parecido con el CEO de un exchange. A este lo metieron en un coche según salia de su edificio en Ucrania:

Exmo Bitcoin CEO Pavel Lerner kidnapped in Ukraine - Business Insider



Lamentablemente esto se va a hacer cada vez más frecuente. 



Me gustaría que entre todos vayamos aportando ideas de qué se puede hacer para intentar mitigar los riesgos.


Ideas


Discreción y mantener un perfil bajo
Dar la menor cantidad de datos personales a los exchanges (difícil si quieres comprar o vender con volumen)
Sistemas de negación plausible
Wallets multifirma con alguien que no se encentre en tu misma ubicación
Tener el cold wallet en ubicaciones remotas protegidas (p. ej: 2 cajas de seguridad en 2 bancos distintos, evidentemente encriptado)




El principal riesgo que veo es la cantidad de información que tienen los exchanges. Muchos obligan a dar tus datos personales, incluida dirección, y lo que es peor, ahí está el registro de todas las transacciones, incluyendo ingresos y retiradas de criptomonedas. Si esta información se filtrase, los posibles ladrones no solo tendrían un listado de víctimas objetivo, sino que además sabrían las cantidades que se han retirado del exchange.


----------



## luisito2 (29 Ene 2018)

A ver si lo entiendo: Los chinos te venden sus Bitcoins a 10.000 dólares la última semana de Enero porque quieren comprarle a su novia como regalo un palo selfie. Luego esos mismos chinos te recompran los Bitcoins a 21.000 dólares a mediados de Marzo, una vez pasado en Nuevo Año chino. 

Batir al mercado solía ser considerado imposible, o al menos más difícil que robarle un caramelo a un niño. 

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera, en los mercados. Creo que el futuro depara grandes sorpresas a los crypto-traders y crypto-inversores.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo: Los chinos te venden sus Bitcoins a 10.000 dólares la última semana de Enero porque quieren comprarle a su novia como regalo un palo selfie. Luego esos mismos chinos te recompran los Bitcoins a 21.000 dólares a mediados de Marzo, una vez pasado en Nuevo Año chino.
> 
> Batir al mercado solía ser considerado imposible, o al menos más difícil que robarle un caramelo a un niño.
> 
> Tengan cuidado ahí fuera, en los mercados. Creo que el futuro depara grandes sorpresas a los crypto-traders y crypto-inversores.



Tu preocupacion nos conmueve.
Que tal el deposito al 1%?


----------



## barborico (29 Ene 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> Tengan cuidado ahí fuera, en los mercados. Creo que el futuro depara grandes sorpresas a los crypto-traders y crypto-inversores.



No te preocupes, podría perder un 99,9% y seguiría teniendo beneficios.

No worries at all


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ene 2018)

Japan’s Largest Consumer Electronics Chain Now Accepts Bitcoin

Japan


----------



## luisito2 (29 Ene 2018)

barborico dijo:


> No te preocupes, podría perder un 99,9% y seguiría teniendo beneficios.
> 
> No worries at all



Es una forma peculiar de entender el concepto 'beneficios', pero aún con todo, si deduce que mantener su posición va a generarle pérdidas, a partir de ahora, debería deshacer su posición. 

Reitero mi consejo: si pueden ver pautas, resistencias, soportes o tendencias en el mercado, abandonen el mercado. No es posible batir a un mercado utilizando información que ese mercado contiene en la historia de su precio. 

El mercado solo paga beneficios a los especuladores que le aportan, desde fuera, nueva información, no ha quienes reinterpretan información que ya contiene el mercado.


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Japan’s Largest Consumer Electronics Chain Now Accepts Bitcoin
> 
> Japan



grande japon, cargados hasta las trancas de bitcoños que cuando les de empezaran a hincharlo a base de mierda fiat que sale de la impresora.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Ene 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> Es una forma peculiar de entender el concepto 'beneficios', pero aún con todo, si deduce que mantener su posición va a generarle pérdidas, a partir de ahora, debería deshacer su posición.
> 
> Reitero mi consejo: si pueden ver pautas, resistencias, soportes o tendencias en el mercado, abandonen el mercado. No es posible batir a un mercado utilizando información que ese mercado contiene en la historia de su precio.
> 
> El mercado solo paga beneficios a los especuladores que le aportan, desde fuera, nueva información, no ha quienes reinterpretan información que ya contiene el mercado.



El texto que has puesto es muy corto y muy poco pedante para lo que acostumbras. En conjunto me parece un mensaje muy flojo y poco digno de ti. Puedes trolear mucho mejor, ¡ánimo wapísimo!


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2018)

barborico dijo:


> No te preocupes, podría perder un 99,9% y *seguiría teniendo beneficios.*
> 
> No worries at all




Hay un concepto que convendría incorporar aquí.

Las "rentabilidades" pueden medirse de muchos modos y, no todos ellos son verdaderamente UTILES.

Si Coca Cola mañana perdiese el 50% de su valor contable (o de su facturación) perfectamente uno podría decir: _"No importa!, igual factura más que cuando la fundaron..."_ :rolleye:

Eso es *CIERTO* pero resulta *poco UTIL* para medir *el rendimiento REAL Y ACTUAL de la empresa*... estaría yendo en picada !! :8:

Contablemente (o financieramente) se suelen medir los rendimientos en períodos más cortos porque, saber si uno va "de subida" o "de bajada" es algo valioso en términos ACTUALES.

Por eso, los fondos (o cualquier inversor) mide sus rendimientos trimestralmente o anualmente, etc.

Esto implica CONSOLIDAR LOS DATOS a esa fecha y tomarla como nuevo punto de partida o comparación para el período siguiente.

El que compró a $ 500 cien bitcoins llegó a tener $ 2 millones hace poco... hoy tiene $ 1.1 millones.

Si bien "va ganando" respecto a SU COMPRA, lo cierto es que "ha perdido" $ 900.000.

Dependerá de cómo y cuándo hace sus "cortes contables" determinan la pérdida o ganancia del período, su rendimiento, su tendencia y su evolución.

Si no quieren usar información POCO UTIL convendría acostumbrarse a medir los rendimientos anualmente. Allí es cuando uno advierte si "gana o pierde" como tendencia.

Un comentario al margen pero útil para los que dicen que van "free ride" pero se olvidan a veces que pueden estar "perdiendo" desde su último corte contable.


----------



## juli (29 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Si no quieren usar información POCO UTIL convendría acostumbrarse a medir los rendimientos anualmente. Allí es cuando uno advierte si "gana o pierde" como tendencia.
> 
> Un comentario al margen pero útil para los que dicen que van "free ride" pero se olvidan a veces que pueden estar "perdiendo" desde su último corte contable.



Sip...y un comentario bastante cortoplacista y pesetero para quien, como tú, se declara totalmente despreocupado de interés económico en el sector Blockchain, y sin embargo, apasionado de su irrupción y evolución . Igual que, posiblemente, quien tenga plusvis del 99% ( con lo que ello implica de cuajo y devoción en este cotarro - del que además, en pasta, saldrá siempre en verde -) 

Aunque, bueno...para tocar los wevos, el mérito es indiscutible.


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Hay un concepto que convendría incorporar aquí.
> 
> Las "rentabilidades" pueden medirse de muchos modos y, no todos ellos son verdaderamente UTILES.
> 
> ...



ahora resulta que todos los bitcoñeros han perdido pasta, joder no veas que nivel.


----------



## iaGulin (29 Ene 2018)

Perder o dejar de ganar, he ahí la cuestión.


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ene 2018)

Transcripción del vídeo de Olaoluwa Osuntokun en el que analiza la seguridad de Lightning Network a nivel de protocolo:

lightning-network-security-analysis

Sí alguien se atreve con el video es este, pero aviso que habla rapidísimo y aun con subtitulos es complicado seguirle: 

Security Analysis of the Lightning Network - BPASE â€™17 - YouTube


----------



## Costa2439 (29 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Hay un concepto que convendría incorporar aquí.
> 
> Las "rentabilidades" pueden medirse de muchos modos y, no todos ellos son verdaderamente UTILES.
> 
> ...



Si uno compro 100 bitcoins, ayer, hoy y mañana tendra 100 bitcoins, hasta que decida utilazrlos


----------



## Sam2528 (29 Ene 2018)

Para mi dentro de poco irá nuevamente en alza hasta 19 000 $


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Puedes trolear mucho mejor



No hace falta. Con Bitcoin los propios usuarios ya se trolean a sí mismos.

Sh*tcoin and Buttcoin - YouTube

We're so awesome! We're so awesome!


----------



## luisito2 (29 Ene 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Si uno compro 100 bitcoins, ayer, hoy y mañana tendra 100 bitcoins, hasta que decida utilazrlos



Ya, pero salvo que sea numismático digital y tenga los Bitcoins como una forma de coleccionismo, la cantidad de bienes que podrá comprar con sus Bitcoins cuando decida utilizar sus Bitcoins, dependerá del momento en que decida utilizarlos. 

Por supuesto el inversor puede ser un abandonado, yo por ejemplo tengo algo de Oro desde hace años y no tengo la menor idea de qué precio tiene el Oro, o si ha subido o bajado en el último año. Nunca miro cómo van mis 'inversiones' 

Sin embargo, en un hilo de un foro de economía donde se debate sobre Bitcoin, este tipo de cosas como si es buena idea mantener o deshacer las posiciones, se debaten.


----------



## Skull & Bones (29 Ene 2018)

Criptomonedas: Revolución o Estafa. La fiebre del Bitcoin y sus hermanas. en Radio Ansite - La Fundación en mp3(28/01 a las 21:44:09) 02:05:45 23407099 - iVoox


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya, no me lo esperaba...
> 
> Great explanation from *OpenBazaar* dev on why they won't be implementing the* Lightning Network*
> 
> ...



Sólo la lightning network en la testnet ya tiene más nodos funcionando que tu queridito Bcrash. :XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Ene 2018)

El Chris Pacia ese fue uno de los firmantes del pacto entre bambalinas llamado "NYA" (New York Agreement) en el que un grupito de autoproclamados gurús del Bitcoin intentó imponer al resto de los usuarios un itinerario de desarrollo, que irónicamente apenas contaba con el apoyo de desarrolladores, en el que se incluía el incremento del tamaño de bloques y la salvaguarda del abuso del AsicBoost por parte de Jihan Wu.

Espero que eso os oriente mejor sobre el tipo de persona que es este desarrollador de OpenBazaar.

Y lo de que BitPay fue comprada por Jihan Wu, supongo que ya lo sabréis ¿No?.

Lo que estamos viendo son las últimas pataletas y rabietas desesperadas de los firmantes del NYA, a los que ya les metimos una merecida patada en los cojones en agosto, ante los múltiples, diversos, efectivos y exitosos testeos que se han hecho de la LN.

De hecho, la red de nodos que está testeando la LN en la testnet de Bitcoin es más numerosa que la red de Bcrash, shitcoin que inútiles como Keinur y Tixel defienden por aquí.


----------



## Freedomfighter (30 Ene 2018)

Roubini: "El bitcoin y las otras criptodivisas representan la madre de todas las burbujas" - elEconomista.es


Nouriel Roubini, profesor de Economía de la Universidad de Nueva York y uno de los economistas que anticipó la última crisis financiera con precisión, cree que las criptodivisas "son como la típica burbuja financiera, los inversores no las compran para usarlas en transacciones, sino porque esperan que suban de precio".

Este economista explica en un artículo publicado en Project Syndicate que las divisas digitales como el bitcoin "no cumplen ni siquiera su propio propósito. Al igual que una divisa, el bitcoin debería valor como unidad de cuenta, medio de pago y reserva de valor. No es ninguna de estas cosas", destaca el economista.

Pocos comercios aceptan las criptodivisas, los precios se mueven tanto y con tanta violencia que tampoco sirve como reserva de valor. "Es como la típica burbuja financiera", asegura Roubini.

Drogas y lavado de capitales
"Hasta ahora, el único uso real del bitcoin ha sido facilitar las actividades ilegales como el tráfico de drogas, la evasión fiscal, la elusión de controles de capital o el lavado de dinero. No es de extrañar que loes estados del G20 estén trabajando para regular las divisas digitales y eliminar el anonimato", señala el profesor de la Universidad de Nueva York.

Por otro lado, Roubini comenta que este tipo de activos no tienen valor intrínseco, "mientras que el dinero fiduciario sí lo tiene, porque se usa para pagar los impuestos. El dinero fiduaciario también están protegidas por los bancos centrales que se comprometen con la estabilidad de precios; si una moneda fiduciaria pierde credibilidad, como en algunos sistemas monetarios débiles con elevada inflación, intercambiará por monedas fiduciarias extranjeras más estables o por activos reales", asegura este economista.

Por otro lado, Roubini argumenta que si el bitcoin pretende sustituir a las monedas de curso legal tiene un serio problema: una oferta limitada de 21 millones de unidades, puesto que con una cantidad limitada de base monetaria, la economía podría verse abocada a la deflación.

Deflación eterna
"Esto significa que si el bitcoin sustituyera a una divisa fiduciaria, el IPC caería de forma continua. Por lo tanto, cualquier contrato nominal de deuda denominada en bitcoin vería incrementar su valor real con el tiempo, lo que llevaría una deflación de deuda que, según el economista Irving Fisher, desembocó en la Gran Depresión", sostiene Roubini.

Por otro lado, si los salarios nominales siguen siendo rígidos a la baja, el pago de los sueldos con bitcoin implicaría que "los salarios reales aumentarían siempre, independientemente del crecimiento de la productividad, lo que también podría acabar en un desastre económico".

"Claramente, el bitcoin y las otras criptodivisas representan la madre de todas las burbujas, lo que explica por qué cada ser humano que conocí entre Acción de Gracias y Navidad de 2017 me preguntó si debía comprarlas", sentencia este economista.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ene 2018)

Un artículo que concluye con una llamada al entendimiento:

A Tale of Two Bitcoins


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Un artículo que concluye con una llamada al entendimiento:
> 
> A Tale of Two Bitcoins



Ese tío no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que habla. Pongo ejemplos:



> I was very bearish on the idea of a fork of Bitcoin primarily for a simple reason: Nobody owns the brand “Bitcoin”. It’s a very interesting dilemma that in a trustless, global, open source environment where government resistant software is being built to decentralize value and money, that the lack of governance or controls means that anyone can fork the code and create a variation of Bitcoin, and ironically, there is no government that you could appeal to, for help.



No, Vinny, no.

Aunque nadie posea los derechos de la marca "Bitcoin", está muy claro qué es lo que TODO el mundo considera Bitcoin a determinada fecha porque, precísamente, para eso existe la cadena de bloques: para definir meridianamente claro qué es un Bitcoin y qué no lo es periódicamente.

Así que ni había dudas antes del fork, ni las hay después. De hecho, si un conjunto de usuarios inútiles planea un fork, lo ejecuta e incluyen protecciones diversas para no ser fagocitados por la cadena de Bitcoin (protección frente a replay attack) es precísamente porque ese fork NO ES BITCOIN.

Más chorradas de este personaje:



> we now have multiple Bitcoins on the market, and in the case of Bitcoin Cash, there is significant market cap (c. $40bn) which reduces Bitcoin’s market dominance (as forks are classified as alts) and creates/transfers value to another chain



El market cap no mide nada, no sirve para nada y no demuestrs nada de nada. Es un indicador manipulable que sólo sirve para engañar a novatos.



> As many Bitcoin and Core developer supporters have indicated, the Bitcoin Cash philosophy is more closely aligned to Satoshi’s original white paper



Mentira. Leed atentamente el título del paper de Satoshi y veréis que, antes que cualquier otra cosa, especifica claramente a P2P electronic cash system.

P2P. Lo primero. Lo fundamental. El resto del paper viene después y sólo explica cómo conseguir esto precísamente.

Interpretar el paper de otra manera es una manipulación infantil.



> At the end of the day, I believe that network effects win out and right now, Bitcoin has the largest network of users and supporters, even with high fees and slow confirmation times.



Subnormalidad premium en este quote. Bitcoin no tiene "lentos tiempos de confirmación". Esta afirmación es un FUD que sólo los inexpertos se creen.

Y la explicación es sencilla: los "tiempos de confirmación" los decide el que recibe los bitcoin como pago. Así de simple. Uno, dependiendo del importe que reciba, de la tasa de hash que muestra la red y de su propia aversión al riesgo, decide si prefiere esperar más confirmaciones o menos por parte de la red para considerar la transacción como efectuada con la suficiente certidumbre.

Depende de uno mismo.

E incluso decidiendo esperar 1 bloque, o incluso sin ninguna confirmación, es probable que la transacción resulte mucho más fiable y segura que cualquier transacción con un número mucho mayor de confirmaciones que te hayan realizado en el resto de shitcoins.

Este tío no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla y sólo hace que rebotar FUD.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ene 2018)

Gracias por tu exposición Sr. Mojon. Sabia que Vinny era pro BCH pero el tufillo de conciliación del artículo me ha despistado. Por otra parte me ha servido para entender la posición de BCH frente a los nodos no mineros. 

Cambiando de tercio dejo esto por aquí, porque puede ser una muy buena noticia:


Samsung is Manufacturing ASIC Chips For Bitcoin Mining

Twitter


----------



## tastas (30 Ene 2018)

Samsung fabricando chips de minado.
Twitter

Puto capitalismo...

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ene 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Samsung fabricando chips de minado.
> Twitter
> 
> Puto capitalismo...
> ...



Es una muy buena noticia porque favorece la descentralización de la minería y para que Bitmain tenga competencia.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Ene 2018)

Brutal el bajón de la mempool en estos últimos 7 días. ¿Será que al chino se le han quitado las ganas de smapear la red?


----------



## vpsn (30 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Roubini: "El bitcoin y las otras criptodivisas representan la madre de todas las burbujas" - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Nouriel Roubini, profesor de Economía de la Universidad de Nueva York y uno de los economistas que anticipó la última crisis financiera con precisión, cree que las criptodivisas "son como la típica burbuja financiera, los inversores no las compran para usarlas en transacciones, sino porque esperan que suban de precio".
> ...



y que haya gente que viva de imprimir billetitos de la impresora eso es bien no?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Ene 2018)

Perdemos los 10.000 $ hamijos.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ene 2018)

Es fin de mes, igual que en diciembre.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> *Bitfinex and Tether Subpoenaed by US Regulators*



Los de Bloomberg nos han troleado: Twitter


----------



## DAVA (30 Ene 2018)

Más FUD de Bloomberg:

Facebook prohíbe anuncios asociados con el bitcoin y las criptomonedas - elEconomista.es


----------



## remonster (30 Ene 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Brutal el bajón de la mempool en estos últimos 7 días. ¿Será que al chino se le han quitado las ganas de smapear la red?



Yo creo que se han dado cuenta que tanto spamear la red conduce a que se esté desarrollando a velocidad relampago la LN.

Jaque mate bcasheros


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ene 2018)

La verdad que de 200.000 sin cofirmar que había hace casi un mes, hemos bajado a unas 15.000... cuando se ha calmado el precio, también se ha calmado la mempool.

Nada paciencia, lo de siempre, esto no son 200m lisos, es una maratón.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ene 2018)

Parece que toda la mierda del Tether y los shitxchangers que han medrado a costa de utilizarlo va a estallar de un momento a otro.

Veréis qué risas con las shitcoins como a Poloniex le entre un catarro con este asunto.


----------



## Venganza. (31 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Parece que toda la mierda del Tether y los shitxchangers que han medrado a costa de utilizarlo va a estallar de un momento a otro.
> 
> Veréis qué risas con las shitcoins como a Poloniex le entre un catarro con este asunto.



eres demasiado fundamentalista con el btc, para ti comprar cualqueir otra alt es especular, comprar bitcoin no. Ese doble rasero no lo entiendo. 

Cierto es, q la curva de adopcion del btc es mucho mas natural q la de las otras alts, incluida ether, q parece q aumentan su cotizacion a empujones, pero tu has comprado btc con animo de lucrarte, como todos, no me seas hipocrita. 

tan legitimo es tratar de especular con btc como con cualquiera de las otras .


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Ene 2018)

No sé, me parece a mí que la posición del Sr. Mojón no va acerca de lucrarse (aunque a nadie le amarga un dulce, claro está), sino que más bien los tiros van por aquí:


----------



## Venganza. (31 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> No sé, me parece a mí que la posición del Sr. Mojón no va acerca de lucrarse (aunque a nadie le amarga un dulce, claro está), sino que más bien los tiros van por aquí:



si, todo eso esta muy bien, pero aqui de lo q se trata es de ganar pasta, cuanta mas mejor, y si hace un año hubiera apostado por ethereum o xrp en vez de btc ahora tendria mucha mas pasta, no hay q casarse con nadie.

ojo, con eso no quiero decir q haya q vaya a cambiar btc por esas alts, eso a estas alturas seria de torpes. creo q ahora es buen momento para comprar btc.


----------



## Josar (31 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> eres demasiado fundamentalista con el btc, para ti comprar cualqueir otra alt es especular, comprar bitcoin no. Ese doble rasero no lo entiendo.
> 
> Cierto es, q la curva de adopcion del btc es mucho mas natural q la de las otras alts, incluida ether, q parece q aumentan su cotizacion a empujones, pero tu has comprado btc con animo de lucrarte, como todos, no me seas hipocrita.
> 
> tan legitimo es tratar de especular con btc como con cualquiera de las otras .



El sr mojon ya es rico, no tiene porque estar aquí convenciendo a nadie

Deberíais agredecerles a foreros como el, sus aportes.

Hay pocos foreros con tanto nivel para aportar cosas y ya es rico, esta aquí perdiendo su tiempo en informar con cosas interesantes, cosa que no puedo decir de la gran mayoría de foreros que pululan por aquí


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ene 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> eres demasiado fundamentalista con el btc, para ti comprar cualqueir otra alt es especular, comprar bitcoin no. Ese doble rasero no lo entiendo.
> 
> Cierto es, q la curva de adopcion del btc es mucho mas natural q la de las otras alts, incluida ether, q parece q aumentan su cotizacion a empujones, pero tu has comprado btc con animo de lucrarte, como todos, no me seas hipocrita.
> 
> tan legitimo es tratar de especular con btc como con cualquiera de las otras .



Lo que no soporto es que los listillos parasiten Bitcoin e intenten medrar engañando a la gente, especialmente a los novatos.

TODAS las shitcoins, TODAS, sin excepción se anuncian a los novatos como bálsamos milagrosos que curan alguna dolencia de Bitcoin, cuando no son más que parásitos que no aportan nada.

Unas "ofrecen" posibilidades de programación más versátil que la que ofrece Bitcoin, "ovidando" comentar el inconveniente de que ofrecen una mayor ventana de oportunidad para que un hacker pueda robar tu dinero, otras ofrecen una mayor fungibilidad y anonimato que el de las transacciones de Bitcoin, olvidando comentar que analizando el tráfico de la red (sobretodo en redes pequeñas) se puede desanonimizar casi cualquier cosa, otras ofrecen "milagrosas mejoras" en las pruebas de trabajo de las blockchains o incluso la ausencia total de las mismas, olvidando comentar que requieren de centralización al carecer de la posibilidad de coordinar una flecha del tiempo.

Son todas un fraude , unos parásitos que intentan engordar cerca de Bitcoin mientras se alimentan de incautos, avariciosos e inexpertos.

Y los peores en este ecosistema de la podredumbre son los shitxchangers que, además de potenciar todo este fraude, incorporan periódicamente el riesgo exchanger.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 11:27 ----------




Josar dijo:


> El sr mojon ya es rico



No soy rico, pero me joden las estafas relacionadas con Bitcoin.


----------



## Venganza. (31 Ene 2018)

¿todas sin excepcion te parecen estafas? ¿crees q ninguna sobrevivira a la criba que sin duda se va a producir?


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ene 2018)

Bitfury Launches Crystal

 The Bitfury Group today released Crystal, a new, all-in-one Bitcoin Blockchain investigative tool designed for use by law enforcement organizations and financial institutions.

Crystal provides a comprehensive view of the Bitcoin Blockchain and uses advanced analytics and data scraping to map suspicious transactions and related entities. The ground-breaking tool also offers a proprietary “risk scoring” system to assist investigators in revealing and tracking malicious behavior. Crystal was designed to be used by law enforcement agencies to track suspicious bitcoin transactions to real-world entities and determine relationships between criminal actors, and by financial and other institutions engaged in compliance and due diligence activities.

....


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Ene 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Sí, y tambien le parecen gigantes todos los molinos.
> 
> Paranoia se llama.




¿ Qué tal tus bcrash ?

Saludos a tu colega tixel.


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Ene 2018)

Mojon es una persona que está para atar, propio de un tío de manicomio... recuerda mucho a aquellos tarados que habitan los parques anunciando a gritos el fin del mundo pero con bitcoin y altcoin...


----------



## Claudius (31 Ene 2018)

*When A Small Leak Sinks A Great Ship: Deanonymizing Tor
****** Service Users Through Bitcoin Transactions Analysis*

(es tocho)
https://arxiv.org/pdf/1801.07501.pdf


----------



## mamendurrio (31 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> TODAS las shitcoins, TODAS, sin excepción se anuncian a los novatos como bálsamos milagrosos que curan alguna dolencia de Bitcoin, cuando no son más que parásitos que no aportan nada.
> 
> Son todas un fraude , unos parásitos que intentan engordar cerca de Bitcoin mientras se alimentan de incautos, avariciosos e inexpertos.
> 
> ...





Y nos olvidemos de la trampa de las ICOs


----------



## djun (31 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> *When A Small Leak Sinks A Great Ship: Deanonymizing Tor
> ****** Service Users Through Bitcoin Transactions Analysis*
> 
> (es tocho)
> https://arxiv.org/pdf/1801.07501.pdf



Resumen. 

Conclusión: 

Mostramos que el uso de Bitcoin como método de pago para los servicios ocultos de Tor filtra información que puede usarse para desanonizar a sus usuarios.

Esto representa una seria amenaza para estos usuarios, ya que buscan activamente mantener su anonimato mediante el uso de Tor. La desanonimización se debe principalmente a la falta de seguridad operacional retroactiva presente en el modelo de pseudonimidad de Bitcoin. En particular, al inspeccionar transacciones históricas en Blockchain, un adversario puede vincular a los usuarios, que comparten públicamente sus direcciones de Bitcoin en las redes sociales en línea, con los servicios ocultos, que comparten públicamente sus direcciones de Bitcoin en sus páginas de aterrizaje de cebollas.

En un experimento del mundo real, pudimos vincular a muchos usuarios de Twitter y el foro de BitcoinTalk a varios servicios ocultos, incluidos WikiLeaks, Silk Road y The Pirate Bay. Utilizando información de sus perfiles de usuarios públicos, pudimos mostrar casos de estudio concretos donde se rompe el anonimato de los usuarios. Nuestros resultados tienen una implicación inmediata: las direcciones de Bitcoin siempre se deben considerar comprometidas, ya que se pueden usar para desanonizar a los usuarios.


----------



## 2 años (31 Ene 2018)

"Welcome friends and haters alike — to this spectacular analysis, brought to you by the often imitated, never duplicated, legendary wizard of the markets! Let's jump right in! Looking at the four hour chart for Bitcoin -2.47% , we can see that the chart is beginning to produce the continuation breakdown that I had anticipated. The symmetrical triangle did break to the upside, but price has since rolled over, in the direction that I had originally anticipated. 

Before we go any further, I've noticed that a lot of the haters out there, seem to think that formations always produce instant moves when they're completed. However, that isn't always the case. You can see on this chart, that BTC -2.47% formed a huge head and shoulders pattern, at the all-time high, but then traded sideways, forming more subsequent head and shoulders patterns, before finally breaking down. When I called for downside on the original head and shoulders pattern, so many haters crawled out of the woodwork to criticize my analysis. Looking at the chart today, you can see that I was perfectly correct. The same thing is happening now. We formed a bear flag , and I called for downside, but it only dropped to form another bear flag , inside of a symmetrical triangle (which is a continuation pattern.) Obviously the correct call to make is to the downside. That doesn't mean that we will instantly get a move to the downside. You can see that we actually broke out to the upside, but that move failed, and now BTC -2.47% is poised to head lower. Since we know that BTC -2.47% is in a downtrend channel , and we've had a succession of bearish patterns and continuation patterns during a downtrend, I'm going to keep the call simple. I'm going to break it down in layman's terms for you, and type it real, real, s-l-o-w. 
We are in a downtrend channel . This is a bear market. The formations produced, suggest a continuation to the downside, potentially to my bear flag target. No matter what happens going forward, as long as BTC -2.47% stays between those pretty pink trendlines , this market is headed lower. Was that simple enough? 

Initial downside support rests at each low point formed inside of the symmetrical triangle. Below the low formed on the 17th, the next support level would be at the 78.6% retrace. On the upside, the 50 EMA (in orange,) should obviously continue to act as the ceiling in this market. 

This has been your not-so-humble market wizard, droppin' knowledge like bombs in this place! Please follow, comment, like, and share on social media. Good luck trading everyone! 

***This information is not a recommendation to buy or sell. It is to be used for educational purposes only.*** "


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (31 Ene 2018)

2 años dijo:


> "Welcome friends and haters alike — to this spectacular analysis, brought to you by the often imitated, never duplicated, legendary wizard of the markets! Let's jump right in! Looking at the four hour chart for Bitcoin -2.47% , we can see that the chart is beginning to produce the continuation breakdown that I had anticipated. The symmetrical triangle did break to the upside, but price has since rolled over, in the direction that I had originally anticipated.
> 
> Before we go any further, I've noticed that a lot of the haters out there, seem to think that formations always produce instant moves when they're completed. However, that isn't always the case. You can see on this chart, that BTC -2.47% formed a huge head and shoulders pattern, at the all-time high, but then traded sideways, forming more subsequent head and shoulders patterns, before finally breaking down. When I called for downside on the original head and shoulders pattern, so many haters crawled out of the woodwork to criticize my analysis. Looking at the chart today, you can see that I was perfectly correct. The same thing is happening now. We formed a bear flag , and I called for downside, but it only dropped to form another bear flag , inside of a symmetrical triangle (which is a continuation pattern.) Obviously the correct call to make is to the downside. That doesn't mean that we will instantly get a move to the downside. You can see that we actually broke out to the upside, but that move failed, and now BTC -2.47% is poised to head lower. Since we know that BTC -2.47% is in a downtrend channel , and we've had a succession of bearish patterns and continuation patterns during a downtrend, I'm going to keep the call simple. I'm going to break it down in layman's terms for you, and type it real, real, s-l-o-w.
> We are in a downtrend channel . This is a bear market. The formations produced, suggest a continuation to the downside, potentially to my bear flag target. No matter what happens going forward, as long as BTC -2.47% stays between those pretty pink trendlines , this market is headed lower. Was that simple enough?
> ...



Parece una información muy interesante. Me gustaría hacerte un par de preguntas:

1. ¿Puedes pasar la fuente de esta información? No la has puesto.
2. Cuando el Bitcoin se ponga de nuevo alcista y rompa por arriba los valores que tiene ahora, ¿vas a volver a este hilo a poner el correspondiente análisis técnico que lo describa?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ene 2018)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Y nos olvidemos de la trampa de las ICOs



En lo de las ICOs ya ni gasto energía porque no creo que nadie sea tan imbécil como para tocarlas ni con un palo, la verdad

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 17:52 ----------




Venganza. dijo:


> ¿todas sin excepcion te parecen estafas? ¿crees q ninguna sobrevivira a la criba que sin duda se va a producir?



Hay una shitcoin que sobrevivirá, y es la única que lo merece realmente: la testnet de Bitcoin. Es la primera shitcoin que se inventó y es la única cuyo cometido real era el de solucionar algunos aspectos que Bitcoin no podía (hacer pruebas y testear mejoras sin arriegar la pasta de Bitcoin). Las que vinieron después, ni solucionan problemas realmente, ni aportan nada disruptivo, ni tienen planteamientos idealistas como la testnet... son estafas que se nutren directamente del FOMO, la avaricia y el desconocimiento de los novatos.


----------



## tolomeo (31 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> AQUI ESTA EL LINK
> 
> 1 .
> "Still Think That's Not A Triangle? U Can't C Me! BITCOIN! (BTC)" by trader MagicPoopCannon
> ...



Guardo para el n-ésimo Owned


----------



## 2 años (31 Ene 2018)

Luego intento poner el enlace, era un comentario de uno en una página de esas de charts del bitcoin.

Yo soy un hater nonocoiner rabioso y hembidioso, ese es mi papel.

De todas maneras en esas páginas hay otros análisis con rallitas, seguro que algunos serán positivos, la verdad es que no busque mucho, ni siquiera sabía que había gente comentando, me llamo la atención el gráfico.

Pero vamos ya sabe, se rebate con argumentos y aquí paz y después gloria, que esto es un foro.

P.D.

Ya han puesto el enlace, estoy con el móvil y haciendo otras cosas además de trolear...
*La página en la que yo lo ví es esta, todavía esta:*

BTC USD

A ver yo es que CREO que esto es una burbuja de libro, que le vamos a hacer tiene que haber de todo en este mundo!.
Como no tengo bitcoins y esto creo que es una burbuja de libro estoy interesandome por el asunto por pura curiosidad malsana, por aprender vaya.
Ya soy mayorcito y he cometido muchos errores en mi vida, conozco mucha gente a la que le ha ido mejor que a mí (que injusto es el mundo) y nunca me toca la loteria de navidad y hay gente a la que sí!. 
Así que ya sé lidiar con la hembidia y todo eso (que le vamos a hacer) por lo que vivo este fenómeno de manera desapasionada.

Ya he vivido la burbuja puntocom y la inmobiliaria, pero hoygan! esta del bitcoin es la primera burbuja "pura" (desde mi punto de vista claro) es decir, no hay estados ni bancos centrales jodiendo la marrana, haciendo bancos malos, rescates o toquiteando intereses...así que...a ver que pasa!!...

Llevaba días viendo la gráfica del precio y pensando...seguro que se puede hacer un análisis de esos de rayitas del copón (yo no sé hacerllos), y hoy voy a ver el gráfico del precio, hago scroll y voilá!! ahí está ese análisis.
Luego ví que había otros muchos por ahí...en la misma página, así que pueden coger el que mas les guste, habrá de todo.


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ene 2018)

Coinfinity shows first lightning transaction on a Bitcoin ATM


Coinfinity shows first lightning transaction on a Bitcoin ATM - Coinfinity

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 22:40 ----------

Primera vez que bitcoin llega a 10k $ vs ahora que está en 10k $


----------



## << 49 >> (1 Feb 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> parásitos que no aportan nada.



No hay nada de parasitismo en tomar un programa que es software libre y estudiarlo, mejorarlo, publicarlo con los cambios que queramos y ejecutarlo en todos los nodos que nos dé la gana y dejar que otros hagan lo mismo.

Eso no es parasitismo, eso es hacer uso de los derechos (legales y morales) que nos concede la licencia.

Si el señor Nakamoto no hubiera querido que los _forks_ fueran posibles, que no hubiera publicado su programa con licencia libre, claro que entonces en ese caso ni el mismísimo Sr. Mojón habría considerado que Bitcoin fuera viable.


----------



## tastas (1 Feb 2018)

> dijo:


> No hay nada de parasitismo en tomar un programa que es software libre y estudiarlo, mejorarlo, publicarlo con los cambios que queramos y ejecutarlo en todos los nodos que nos dé la gana y dejar que otros hagan lo mismo.
> 
> Eso no es parasitismo, eso es hacer uso de los derechos (legales y morales) que nos concede la licencia.
> 
> Si el señor Nakamoto no hubiera querido que los _forks_ fueran posibles, que no hubiera publicado su programa con licencia libre, claro que entonces en ese caso ni el mismísimo Sr. Mojón habría considerado que Bitcoin fuera viable.



De este razonamiento razonable excluyo todos los shitforks, especialmente Bcash que sigue intentando reclamar tener un consenso entorno a Bitcoin que nunca ha tenido.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Feb 2018)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> No hay nada de parasitismo en tomar un programa que es software libre y estudiarlo, mejorarlo, publicarlo con los cambios que queramos y ejecutarlo en todos los nodos que nos dé la gana y dejar que otros hagan lo mismo.
> 
> Eso no es parasitismo, eso es hacer uso de los derechos (legales y morales) que nos concede la licencia.



Simple y llano parasitismo. Por eso intentan "colocarlas" ocultando las contrapartidas a las que tienes que renunciar si decides adquirirlas y por eso intentan extender afirmaciones completamente falsas con las que confundir a los novatos, como por ejemplo que las "confirmaciones" en Bitcoin son "lentas" o que Bitcoin "malgasta" energía con el minado.

Al artículo de Vinny Lingham que habéis linkeado un par de días atrás me remito en el que un supuesto "experto" como él, todavía rebuznaba las chorradas de las confirmaciones lentas.

Por cada shitcoin/shitfork/ICO que tú me saques a la palestra, yo me meto en su web de mierda o en su ICO de mierda, y te saco por lo menos dos afirmaciones que directamente la englobarían en un fraude normal y corriente. Algunas de ellas incluso tienen las afirmaciones fraudulentas en el whitepaper.

¿Hacemos la prueba?


----------



## Venganza. (1 Feb 2018)

viendo el tipo de tarados que rebuznan contra btc y de muertos de hambre traumatizados por haber perdido 100 euros hace q cada vez me cueste mas trabajo venderlos.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Para Mojon todo es estafa menos BTC, incluido el pobre LTC que no ha hecho nada y ya le han colgado el muerto tambien.
EL Euro? una estafa (supply ilimitado, se imprime, se manipula)
El dollar= por supuesto, tambien estafa, segun las tesis de mojon.

Todo es estafa.

Si ya lo sabemos, vivimos en un mundo imperfecto donde utilizamos el euro y el dollar, de supply ilimitado y manipulados totalemente, pero oye ,si le damos un uso y nos sirve, pues es que funciona. Al igual que otras shitcoins , a lo mejor tienen defectillos, pero sirven y tienen su utilidad .


----------



## Venganza. (1 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Para Mojon todo es estafa menos BTC, incluido el pobre LTC que no ha hecho nada y ya le han colgado el muerto tambien.
> EL Euro? una estafa (supply ilimitado, se imprime, se manipula)
> El dollar= por supuesto, tambien estafa, segun las tesis de mojon.
> 
> ...



por ahi no entro, al fiat lo repaldan los estados, a las criptos sus claves y su descentralizacion. lo q no tenga respaldo no sirve para nada.


----------



## tolomeo (1 Feb 2018)

Mojón es un crack, supongo que tendrá tiempo para estudiar, porque las opiniones que emite son siempre fundamentadas. 

Muchas veces, más que opiniones, son descripciones detalladas de funcionalidad y diseño, de las que aprendemos los demás.


Ayer me leí los primeros mensajes del hilo de iota y les deja en bragas sin mover una ceja.

Ya quisierais tener un 10% del nivel de conocimiento que él demuestra, trolasos.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Mojón es un crack, supongo que tendrá tiempo para estudiar, porque las opiniones que emite son siempre fundamentadas.
> 
> Muchas veces, más que opiniones, son descripciones detalladas de funcionalidad y diseño, de las que aprendemos los demás.
> 
> ...



Tiene fundamento de lo que habla, espero también que cuando quiten el coordinador en IOTA, tal como figura en su whipaper, lo reconozca. 
Llamar estafas a toda crypto me parece bastante fundamentalista aunque haya estado acertado en el pasado y ciertamente abunden las estafas. Es como decir que la penicilina es la auténtica medicina y todo lo demás que pueda venir es inferior o falso.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Feb 2018)

mojon es un timo


----------



## tolomeo (1 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> mojon es un timo



Tú si que eres un timo chaval.
Anda a por los 20 cts, que este mensaje te ha salido bien de precio


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Feb 2018)

hay que decir las cosas claras, mojon es una estafa que induce a error.
es un talibán del bitcoin y como tal debe ser tratado


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (1 Feb 2018)

¿cómo os va? al parecer el bitcoin sigue profundizando en el invierno que predije, bien bien, el tiempo da la razón, todos los que entraron con precios sobre 15000 que fue la mayoría de gente de a pie se está pegando cabezazos contra la pared. Nada más que tienes que comparar el índice de popularidad con el precio del bitcoin.

Dentro de 6 meses hablamos de nuevo, aun me estoy riendo de los que decían que en febrebro de 2018 estaría en los 30000 jejejeje


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Feb 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> ¿cómo os va? al parecer el bitcoin sigue profundizando en el invierno que predije, bien bien, el tiempo da la razón, todos los que entraron con precios sobre 15000 que fue la mayoría de gente de a pie se está pegando cabezazos contra la pared. Nada más que tienes que comparar el índice de popularidad con el precio del bitcoin.
> 
> Dentro de 6 meses hablamos de nuevo, aun me estoy riendo de los que decían que en febrebro de 2018 estaría en los 30000 jejejeje



a mi me va muy bien, yo compré bitcoin en 20 mil y porque no me dejaron hacerlo en 30 mil


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (1 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> a mi me va muy bien, yo compré bitcoin en 20 mil y porque no me dejaron hacerlo en 30 mil




Yo vendí mis bitcoin en 19000 porque sabía que el precio no pasaría de los 20000 y joder un 100% más de valor le estoy sacando que los que pensaban que iría a infinito y no comprenden lo que es un esquema ponzi jejeje


----------



## Venganza. (1 Feb 2018)

si fueseis listos comprariais ahora btc, pero como sois retrasados mentales no lo vais a hacer.

pd: ademas q sois burros lo demuestra q os alegreis q caiga el btc cuando decis q vais cargados de otras criptos. las mayor parte de compra venta de criptos se hace en btc, q es el puente entre el fiat y las criptos. si cae el btc significa q estan cayendo todas las demas, osea os estais alegrando de vuestra propia ruina.

o mentis y nunca habeis comprado altcoins o sois retarded, una de dos. :bla:


----------



## candelario (1 Feb 2018)

Los fraudes y problemas que habrÃ¡ cuando estalle la burbuja de Bitcoin – EspaÃ±ol

Que cansinos con los tulipanes.

No digo ni que suba ni que baje, el futuro no se puede nunca predecir.

Pero yo tengo el culo pelao de rectificaciones, y siempre actuan como rampas.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Feb 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Yo vendí mis bitcoin en 19000 porque sabía que el precio no pasaría de los 20000 y joder un 100% más de valor le estoy sacando que los que pensaban que iría a infinito y no comprenden lo que es un esquema ponzi jejeje



No me digas más, 

1. Compraste en mínimos de enero de 2014 y vendiste en máximos de diciembre de 2017.

2. Ves la barrera de los 20000 dólares como IN-FRAN-QUE-A-BLE, ¿no? ::


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (1 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> No me digas más,
> 
> 1. Compraste en mínimos de enero de 2014 y vendiste en máximos de diciembre de 2017.
> 
> 2. Ves la barrera de los 20000 dólares como IN-FRAN-QUE-A-BLE, ¿no? ::



Si no eres ciego ni retrasado verás que desde navidad lo vengo comentando, simplemente no seas vago y busca los comentarios donde explico el claro porqué, sigo el bitcoin de antes del 2013 así que sí. No es que en sí los comprara entonces pues ningún exchange me gustaba simplemente lo miné y ya en 2016 cuando veía el fin del invierno y era más accesible a compra los compré, me deshice de la posición en navidades, puesto que la subida exponencial a mi juicio y en base a mis cálculos de flujo de dinero éste era su límite, de hecho se lo comenté a personas cercanas para que vendieran y ninguna me hizo caso así que cuando el precio les llegó a su precio de entrada salieron...

Si quisiera podría reinvertir comprando un 50% más barato lo comprado, pero como sigo el bitcoin desde hace muuchos años se que esto es un invierno más de los 3 que ha tenido, así que, no veréis los 20000 en los próximos años, y en el caso más improbable de que bitcoin se mejore tecnológicamente sin que sea una tercera crypto quien lo desbamque tardará años en superar dicho valor. Pero ese sería el escenario más improbable, tendría que salvar rollos regulatorios y una infinidad de limitaciones tecnológicas, por eso es el menos improbable, lo más probable es que sea sustituida y bitcoin vuelva de donde vino, es decir, de la nada. 

Como todos nacemos y morimos, tenéis que tener claro que nada es para siempre y una vez aprendáis esto podréis aprovechar las olas como es debido.


----------



## ForeroMedio (1 Feb 2018)

joder, el gráfico histórico se parece demasiado al famoso standard de una burbuja... ya te hace dudar... uf


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (1 Feb 2018)

Es más te voy a poner un pronóstico para que me comentes en el futuro, el objetivo actual sigue siendo los 8000 una vez tocados, debería encontrar suelo de corto plazo entre los 6000 y los 7500 para ahí subir hasta los 10000, con suerte, haciendo el salto del gato muerto para finalmente dirigirse lenta pero progresivamente a los 3000.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (1 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Intuyo quien está aquí detrás



Da gracias a Dios que no te ganas la vida con la intuición, tan simplista eres que seguramente recuerdes a algún forero que no está de acuerdo con tu opinión, como cual dogma para la Santa Iglesia. 

Descubrí este foro en diciembre así que deduce, deduce, Rapel.


----------



## remonster (1 Feb 2018)

ForeroMedio dijo:


> joder, el gráfico histórico se parece demasiado al famoso standard de una burbuja... ya te hace dudar... uf



Y quien te ha dicho que no sea una burbuja? Es una burbuja, pero no como la de tulipabes...es de las que explotan y se reinflan (en un par de añitos)


----------



## tastas (1 Feb 2018)

ForeroMedio dijo:


> joder, el gráfico histórico se parece demasiado al famoso standard de una burbuja... ya te hace dudar... uf



Ponlo en logarítmico y desde 2009 y se te calman bastante los miedos.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Feb 2018)

Me han preguntado una cosa y no lo tengo claro, antes de andar trasteando con btc de verdad lo pregunto por aquí, no sea que la cague con btc reales...

¿Puedo tener 5 carteras en 5 archivos Standalone Executable de Electrum (con nombres distintos, claro) en la misma carpeta de windows?

¿Puedo ejecutar dos o más de estos Standalone Executable a la vez?

Me parece que sí, pero no quiero equivocarme con el consejo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Feb 2018)

¿Hasta cuánto creéis que bajará el BTC? Esto tiene mala pinta...


----------



## golden graham (1 Feb 2018)

Bitcoin DEP pasaros a Eth antes de que sea demasiado tarde


----------



## Antonius Block (1 Feb 2018)

Efectivamente, la gráfica actual tiene mucho parecido con lo visto a finales de 2013-principios de 2014.
Sin embargo ahora todo se desarrolla y funciona mucho más rápido que hace unos años. Ahora todo son noticias y mejoras y por eso creo que se tardará menos en recuperar.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

No descarteis que en un par de semanas o menos eth le pete el culo a btc,el trasvase de pasta esta siendo brutal


----------



## Vde (1 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> No descarteis que en un par de semanas o menos eth le pete el culo a btc,el trasvase de pasta esta siendo brutal



Tampoco te creas, o los gráficos de Coinmarketcap están mintiendo mucho

Últimas 24 horas con BTC perdiendo mucho dinero, pero ETH manteniendo el Marketcap máximo de esta semana

BTC







ETH


----------



## martillohidraulico (1 Feb 2018)

joder con bitfinex!

orden de compra de 1500 bitcoños destrozada en 5 segundos!!!!

acojonante


----------



## martillohidraulico (1 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> a buenas horas os enterais de que va todo esto



no se te entiende

explicate


----------



## mamendurrio (1 Feb 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Me han preguntado una cosa y no lo tengo claro, antes de andar trasteando con btc de verdad lo pregunto por aquí, no sea que la cague con btc reales...
> 
> ¿Puedo tener 5 carteras en 5 archivos Standalone Executable de Electrum (con nombres distintos, claro) en la misma carpeta de windows?
> 
> ...



SI puedes tener cuantas carteras diferentes quieras, con distinto nombre cada una claro.
SI, una vez abierta la primera instancia de Electrum, usa la opción OPEN para abrir otra cartera y se te abrira otra instancia del Electrum con dicha cartera
-Se supone que cada una de las que llamas "carteras" tendrán su propio semilla de palabras y clave distinta a las otras; no confundir carteras con las distintas direcciones de recepcion que tiene cada una de las carteras.


----------



## remonster (1 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> es una mezcla de burbuja y precios manipulados por las whales y los bots.
> Pintan la grafica como quieren cuando pueden hacerlo.
> Tus analisis de fractales y demas pajas mentales no tienen nada que ver con la realidad.
> Ni fractales, ni correciones ni pollas. Unos tipos haciendose de oro en un mercado con regulacion cero y donde todo esta permitido



Como tu digas 

La tercera burbuja que tradeo con éxito. Ni te imaginas lo que eso significa...matao...


----------



## golden graham (1 Feb 2018)




----------



## Pirro (1 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> El otro día me llama un viejo amigo al que le hablé de Bitcoin en 2013. Nunca le prestó demasiada atención pero el otro día me llamó casi que alterado
> 
> - "Cabrón, te estarás haciendo de oro, yo al Bitcoin llego tarde, pero he visto que hay una que se llama Litecoin que solo cuesta 200€'
> 
> ...



Esto lo dije el pasado 15 de Diciembre con la cosa a $19.000.

Mes y medio llevó. Y todavía queda un largo ajuste, posiblemente más lento que el visto hasta ahora. La cosa se va a seguir desangrando hasta los 5-6000$ aunque no creo en mi criterio lo suficiente como para apostar por ello.

No había que ser un lince para ver lo que estaba pasando. Lo difícil es acertar con el pico -bien pudo ser $19.000 como $24.000 o $15.500-, pero el dibujo, la foto de lo que pasa es la misma que en 2011 o en 2013 porque las motivaciones humanas siguen siendo y serán las mismas.

Cómo en el último gran pico especulativo, habrá una digestión larga y pesada, y salvo evento económico fundamental que altere el escenario -algo nada descartable tal cómo va el Mundo- tenemos por delante una larga y pesada digestión del último empacho.

Muchos se la envainarán y saldrán a pérdidas -y se tirarán de los pelos por ello dentro cinco años-, otros holdearán parsimoniosamente y otros seguiremos mientras tanto jugando a robarnos las bitcoñas en Shitland.

La vida sigue, los trolls se irán poco a poco por donde han venido y pasada la exuberancia, tenemos por delante tiempos de recogimiento, de retos técnicos y de luchas encarnizadas.

Amo esta mierda.


----------



## Sam2528 (1 Feb 2018)

El bitcoin acumula una caída del 45% desde que el seis de enero marcase máximos anuales en los 17.135 dólares por unidad. Desde entonces, la divisa virtual más relevante ha sufrido un desplome intenso que ha llevado al bitcoin a perder los 10.000 dólares con claridad. En la sesión presente, este criptodivisa corrige alrededor de un 7% y se mueve en el entorno de los 9.500 dólares por unidad. Parece que una plataforma llamada Bitfinex y sus dudosas prácticas pueden estar detrás de la fuerte pérdida de confianza de los inversores en las divisas digitales.


----------



## cryp addict (1 Feb 2018)

A ver si en Marzo vemos esto como un recuerdo lejano...


----------



## bmbnct (1 Feb 2018)

Echadle un ojo a este artículo, habla sobre las novedades entorno a Bitcoin que están próximas y que animan a ser positivos:

Darkest Before the Dawn

Sobre Lightning Network: 1000 canales abiertos en la mainnet y casi 400 nodos


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (1 Feb 2018)

Comedme los huevos pandilla de mataos, aquí la única burbuja que hay es la del Dow Jones. Los soplapollas de Davos están atacando a bitcoin con todo el FUD del que disponen. En 3 meses estamos en 15k y en un año el dólar se desplomará porque el sub-normal de Trump le dará al botoncito rojo mientras va en pelotas por la Casa Blanca jugando al teto con la nueva secretaria. El Imperio USA se derrumbará, y BTC ayudará a ello.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Feb 2018)

Viendo este gráfico tampoco parece que se haya roto nada:


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (1 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Viendo este gráfico tampoco parece que se haya roto nada:



Primero fue lo de South Korea (todo FUD, hasta ha tenido que salir el ministro de turno a desmentirlo) luego que el subnormal de Facebook banea los anuncios de las ICOS (nada que ver con BTC, pero los mass mierda lo aprovechan para más FUD) y ahora que India está estudiando medidas más duras contra BTC (¿lol? ¿como Rusia, China hacen cada 72 horas y luego se desdicen?)

Y que les paguemos los hoteles a toda esta chusma de Davos, yo les recibía con un buen chupinazo.

El sistema son 4 pringaos, les llegará su hora. Lo que me desquicia es ver al populacho tragarse hasta las amígdalas los sables de Bloomberg, CNBC y demás prena "seria".

Eso sí, luego los malos son los de RT yo es que me meo.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2018 at 18:14 ----------




Sam2528 dijo:


> El bitcoin acumula una caída del 45% desde que el seis de enero marcase máximos anuales en los 17.135 dólares por unidad. Desde entonces, la divisa virtual más relevante ha sufrido un desplome intenso que ha llevado al bitcoin a perder los 10.000 dólares con claridad. En la sesión presente, este criptodivisa corrige alrededor de un 7% y se mueve en el entorno de los 9.500 dólares por unidad. Parece que una plataforma llamada Bitfinex y sus dudosas prácticas pueden estar detrás de la fuerte pérdida de confianza de los inversores en las divisas digitales.



Bonito copia-pega, cuéntame más.


----------



## tolomeo (1 Feb 2018)

AVISO: 
Estoy interesado en comprar bitcoins en metálico en Madrid. 

Cantidad bastante maja, no medio bitcoin.

Interesados por privado.


----------



## piru (1 Feb 2018)

Perforados los 9.000 con alegría.
8.940 ahora en bitstamp


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (1 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> AVISO:
> Estoy interesado en comprar bitcoins en metálico en Madrid.
> 
> Cantidad bastante maja, no medio bitcoin.
> ...



Bien que haces, es la forma más segura que hay, bueno segura... te podrían dar un paliza y robarte el dinero cuidado!, pero para que no te roben los intermediarios es la forma más segura. Pero si vas a comprar algo mejor que sea ethereum o algo alternativo más útil y menos especulativo.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Feb 2018)

Probando MAST (permitiran smart contract de menor tamaño, tx más reducidas y mayor privacidad en Bitcoin):

Trying out MAST (Merkelized Abstract Syntax Trees)


----------



## Edu.R (1 Feb 2018)

Está en valores de hace 3 meses.

A nadie nos gusta ver este bajón, para mirándolo con perspectiva no es ni mucho menos el fin del mundo.

Hace un año habríamos firmado 9000$ pero con los ojos cerrados. Y 8000$ también.


----------



## tastas (1 Feb 2018)

Twitter

Resuelven el famoso puzzle con btc para el que lo resuelva. Yo estuve con esa imagen de fondo de pantalla varios meses y nada.
Luego te cuentan la solución y la mitad de las cosas ni las entiendes. Es lo que tiene ser subnormal profundo.

Taptap


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (1 Feb 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Está en valores de hace 3 meses.
> 
> A nadie nos gusta ver este bajón, para mirándolo con perspectiva no es ni mucho menos el fin del mundo.
> 
> Hace un año habríamos firmado 9000$ pero con los ojos cerrados. Y 8000$ también.



Pero ten claro, que aun en el mejor de los casos tardarás,probablemente, años en poder vender de nuevo a 19000 como hice yo. Como bien dices 9000 es un buen precio para salir si entraste haces años ya que aunque ganes un 60% menos que hace un mes, estarás vendiendo un 100% más caro que dentro de unos meses.


----------



## Periplo (1 Feb 2018)

vaya velamen verde...:vomito:


----------



## Venganza. (1 Feb 2018)

los nocoiners, disfrutad mientras podais, q la fiesta en la casa del pobre dura poco


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Feb 2018)

En un mes mas o menos esto va a bajar de los 5500 euros.

De verdad hay gente aqui que tiene bitcoin y aun no los ha ventilado ??

Os queda mucho que llorar jajaja


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Feb 2018)

ETH ahostiándose también. 
Como Tether no tiene liquidez, se masca la tragedia.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (2 Feb 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Resuelven el famoso puzzle con btc para el que lo resuelva. Yo estuve con esa imagen de fondo de pantalla varios meses y nada.
> Luego te cuentan la solución y la mitad de las cosas ni las entiendes. Es lo que tiene ser subnormal profundo.
> ...



Donde esta la solucion?


----------



## Venganza. (2 Feb 2018)

¿es buen momento para comprar mas btc, o hay q esperar un poco mas?


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Feb 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> ¿es buen momento para comprar mas btc, o hay q esperar un poco mas?



Ha roto la ponderada de 80 días y la de 200 días. 
Actualmente es imprevisible, sin suelo muy claro.
Bitcoincharts | Charts

Yo no entraría.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (2 Feb 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En un mes mas o menos esto va a bajar de los 5500 euros.
> 
> De verdad hay gente aqui que tiene bitcoin y aun no los ha ventilado ??
> 
> Os queda mucho que llorar jajaja



Solo los dogmáticos, hay otros que vendimos en su momento, las burbujas son la hostia para comprarlas y dejarlas correr, pero si le coges cariño acabas a cero igualmente. Hay que entender porque algo sube de forma desproporcionada. La volatilidad es una propiedad bidireccional, la mente lineal humana no lo entiende véase el ejemplo de los atrapados que compraron arriba...


----------



## Costa2439 (2 Feb 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Solo los dogmáticos, hay otros que vendimos en su momento, las burbujas son la hostia para comprarlas y dejarlas correr, pero si le coges cariño acabas a cero igualmente. Hay que entender porque algo sube de forma desproporcionada. La volatilidad es una propiedad bidireccional, la mente lineal humana no lo entiende véase el ejemplo de los atrapados que compraron arriba...



Que dia vendiste?


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (2 Feb 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Que dia vendiste?



Concretamente, la última venta la realicé el día 17 en los 19000 redondos, pero como no soy adivino use una salida progresiva parcial desde los 14000 hasta los 19000 cada 1000 puntos, precios de GDAX. Ahora el precio irá camino a los 4000 o 3000 así que hice bien viendo que de 20000 iba a costar pasar. Si te fijas en las últimas 3 subidas del bitcoin en años anteriores se podía apreciar que el objetivo máximo estaba más o menos en la zona de los 20000 por lo que era clave salir en esa zona, como vengo comentando desde navidad.


----------



## Costa2439 (2 Feb 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Concretamente, la última venta la realicé el día 17 en los 19000 redondos, pero como no soy adivino use una salida progresiva parcial desde los 14000 hasta los 19000 cada 1000 puntos, precios de GDAX. Ahora el precio irá camino a los 4000 o 3000 así que hice bien viendo que de 20000 iba a costar pasar. Si te fijas en las últimas 3 subidas del bitcoin en años anteriores se podía apreciar que el *objetivo máximo estaba más o menos en la zona de los 20000* por lo que era clave salir en esa zona, como vengo comentando desde navidad.




Como has calculado ese objetivo maximo?, sobretodo partiendo de años anteriores donde estabamos por debajo de los 1000


----------



## Venganza. (2 Feb 2018)

esto lo escribiste el 21 de diciembre:



VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> No soy tixel, pero sí que estoy maravillado con el efecto sociopsicológico que está produciendo las criptodivisas. Yo aposté por el bitcoin desde 2012, pero salí en cuanto mis amigos venían a mi pidiéndome que les dijera donde abrir cuentas para ganar dinero rápido, hará unas semanas.



Si el 21 de diciembre dices "_salí en cuanto mis amigos venían a mi pidiéndome que les dijera donde abrir cuentas para ganar dinero rápido, hará unas semanas"_, unas cuantas semanas q son ¿3- 4 semanas? 

entonces vendiste a finales de noviembre, cuando el precio estaba igual q ahora, te perdiste toda la subida hasta 19000. eso de q vendiste a 19000 no te lo crees ni tu. se me hace q tu no has tenido un btc en tu puta vida, pedazo de gilipollas. 

añado: casi seguro eres tixel, no puedes aparecer como tixel p q el bitcoin cash va mucho peor q btc. das mucho ascopena. :vomito:

pal ignore por cuentista.


----------



## tolomeo (2 Feb 2018)

Algún bajista de esos que dicen que esto se va al guano, por favor necesito comprar unos cuantos bitcoines con billetacos


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (2 Feb 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> esto lo escribiste el 21 de diciembre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedazo de retrasado lo que pienses tu da lo mismo, piensa ¿qué mierda importa lo que pienses si los hechos solo los conozco yo? evidentemente no tengo que convencerte de nada, cree lo que te salga de... no tienes que creerte nada que no dije antes aquí, pero oye! todo lo que he dicho desde que pude comentar en el foro está a toro por pasar y todo, absolutamente todo! lo he acertado, no es una locura que un tío que tiene todas las predicciones acertadas haya salido realmente en plena subida!!! Además, a mi me han preguntado y amablemente he respondido, si no te gusta la respuesta que te jodan!.

Aun así explicaré por encima mi forma de salir. Partimos de la base de que estamos en un esquema ponzi, osea , la subida es exponencial porque el dinero que entra es geométrico.¿cuándo colapsará? no lo sabemos ¿ a qué precio colapsará? tampoco lo sabemos a ciencia cierta, es por eso que se debe usar una salida progresiva en los entornos del precio calculado para el esquema ponzi.

Yo uso una cosa muy sencilla, las series fibonacci, dichas series están presentes en toda la naturaleza, por lo que un nivel importante de dicha serie sería el idóneo para salir. Los niveles importantes eran 685-1109-1789-2898, que básicamente son 7300, 11600, 20000 y 30000 aprox. De esos niveles en uno se tenía que girar. Para determinar cuál es el más acertado yo usé dos filtros, uno y más sencillo el cash disponible máximo para entrar en cryptos, es el cash máximo que los gobiernos dejaran pasar, el cual lo fije en menos de 1 billón, a partir de ahí habría intervención inmediata y teniendo en cuenta que el bitcoin tenía una tendencia bajista en dominancia del 30-40%, el valor se debería quedar entre los 20 y 30 mil (los dos niveles del fibo).

Para saber cuando empezar a vender hay que medir la aceleración en la fuerza, esto se hace de forma sencilla midiendo la relación entre el tiempo de los retrocesos entre último máximo relativo y último mínimo relativo. En todas las subidas del bitcoin estos retrocesos han ido menguando hasta no tenerlos y seguir subiendo sin parar, ese momento empezó en noviembre. Cuando dobló su valor sobre el último máximo diario del retroceso, es decir, los 14000 comencé una venta progresiva, puesto que para mi el siguiente nivel fibo era el tope(20000) con un margen de error de 1 a 4 pudiendo ser 30000 el siguiente con una probabilidad del 25%, cosa que ya no interesaba tanto.

Cuando giró y confirmó la caída profundizando un más que en ningún otro retroceso del año tenía claro que el nivel máximo era los 20000 con un nivel de confianza del 95%. Así lo he demostrado con todos y cada uno de los comentarios mostrados aquí, os predije un toque al 17000 para ir a por los 8000 y hoy ya hemos tocado los 8000, de forma fácil de hecho. Ahora debería rebotar entre los 6000 y los 7200 hasta los 10000, pero como ya dije esto va a los 4000/3000 para este año.

Ahora vas y lo cascas!


----------



## tastas (2 Feb 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Donde esta la solucion?



El que lo ha descubierto está cambiando los shitforks y sólo sabemos que lo ha resuelto porque vemos moverse el dinero en la cadena de bloques.
Supongo que los creadores del acertijo nos contarán la solución.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (2 Feb 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Pedazo de retrasado lo que pienses tu da lo mismo, piensa ¿qué mierda importa lo que pienses si los hechos solo los conozco yo? evidentemente no tengo que convencerte de nada, cree lo que te salga de... no tienes que creerte nada que no dije antes aquí, pero oye! todo lo que he dicho desde que pude comentar en el foro está a toro por pasar y todo, absolutamente todo! lo he acertado, no es una locura que un tío que tiene todas las predicciones acertadas haya salido realmente en plena subida!!! Además, a mi me han preguntado y amablemente he respondido, si no te gusta la respuesta que te jodan!.
> 
> Aun así explicaré por encima mi forma de salir. Partimos de la base de que estamos en un esquema ponzi, osea , la subida es exponencial porque el dinero que entra es geométrico.¿cuándo colapsará? no lo sabemos ¿ a qué precio colapsará? tampoco lo sabemos a ciencia cierta, es por eso que se debe usar una salida progresiva en los entornos del precio calculado para el esquema ponzi.
> 
> ...



Cuanta agresividad gratuita :: Entre eso y que no has rebatido nada de lo que ha dicho Venganza me parece que tiene razón :XX: otro más para el ignore.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Feb 2018)

*Bitcoin $ 7,827.07 Just now -16.83%*







Animo comprando esos lambors que se acaban wapisimos....to the MOON 

bitcoin all time high

:: :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Venga que todavia queda recorrido hasta 0,que es su valor.:XX::XX:​


----------



## Edu.R (2 Feb 2018)

Yo como esto siga asi, voy a pensar seriamente en recargar en los próximos días.

No pensé que iba a bajar tantísimo, honestamente. Merece la pena plantearse volver a inventir, cuando pensaba que ya era cuestión de que el tiempo hiciera su trabajo.


----------



## orbeo (2 Feb 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo como esto siga asi, voy a pensar seriamente en recargar en los próximos días.
> 
> No pensé que iba a bajar tantísimo, honestamente. Merece la pena plantearse volver a inventir, cuando pensaba que ya era cuestión de que el tiempo hiciera su trabajo.



Yo si llega a los 5000 pillo seguro


----------



## Plutarko (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> BTC en un soporte "adecuado" para rebote.



Eres dios, reconocelo.


----------



## nicklessss (2 Feb 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo como esto siga asi, voy a pensar seriamente en recargar en los próximos días.
> 
> No pensé que iba a bajar tantísimo, honestamente. Merece la pena plantearse volver a inventir, cuando pensaba que ya era cuestión de que el tiempo hiciera su trabajo.



Me parece una decisión muy sabia. Pero para que sea perfecta, añade un poco de Terra al portfolio, que "también" está a buen precio. Por aquello de diversificar y tal. :ouch::ouch::ouch:







Toma, aunque esté feo autocitarse, te pongo un post mío del 18 de Enero por si te sirve para algo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Feb 2018)

Ha rebotado en los 8.000 $ jojojo, ahora pa'rriba.


----------



## Abner (2 Feb 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ha rebotado en los 8.000 $ jojojo, ahora pa'rriba.



Todos comprando en los fibos, profecía autocumplida, de corto recorrido. Es curioso.el efecto de una religión como el.analisis técnico permite a las manos fuertes saber dónde van a comprar y vender los pardillos.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arctic (2 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Algún bajista de esos que dicen que esto se va al guano, por favor necesito comprar unos cuantos bitcoines con billetacos



Aquí son bajistas de boquilla y la mayoría con menos dinero que uno que se está bañando. El judío de mierda del chevy que solo viene cuando cae, el paleto de bitcoin cash que ya lleva semanas callado, el borderline que ya en 2013 decía que se iba al guano... menuda colección. No tardarán en desaparecer de aquí.


----------



## tolomeo (2 Feb 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Aquí son bajistas de boquilla y la mayoría con menos dinero que uno que se está bañando. El judío de mierda del chevy que solo viene cuando cae, el paleto de bitcoin cash que ya lleva semanas callado, el borderline que ya en 2013 decía que se iba al guano... menuda colección. No tardarán en desaparecer de aquí.



Lo curioso es que realmente quiero comprar en metálico y no me ha escrito ni dios 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Lo curioso es que realmente quiero comprar en metálico y no me ha escrito ni dios
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk




Guardate tu sucio fiat. Por menos de 50k no suelto mis bitcoins


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Aun así explicaré por encima mi forma de salir. Partimos de la base de que estamos en un esquema ponzi, osea , la subida es exponencial porque el dinero que entra es geométrico.¿cuándo colapsará? no lo sabemos ¿ a qué precio colapsará? tampoco lo sabemos a ciencia cierta, es por eso que se debe usar una salida progresiva en los entornos del precio calculado para el esquema ponzi.
> 
> Yo uso una cosa muy sencilla, las series fibonacci, dichas series están presentes en toda la naturaleza, por lo que un nivel importante de dicha serie sería el idóneo para salir. Los niveles importantes eran 685-1109-1789-2898, que básicamente son 7300, 11600, 20000 y 30000 aprox. De esos niveles en uno se tenía que girar. Para determinar cuál es el más acertado yo usé dos filtros, uno y más sencillo el cash disponible máximo para entrar en cryptos, es el cash máximo que los gobiernos dejaran pasar, el cual lo fije en menos de 1 billón, a partir de ahí habría intervención inmediata y teniendo en cuenta que el bitcoin tenía una tendencia bajista en dominancia del 30-40%, el valor se debería quedar entre los 20 y 30 mil (los dos niveles del fibo).
> 
> ...




Si bien creo que es la primera vez que desarrollas tu método de análisis (cosa que se agradece, es muy razonable y bien estructurado) lo que hay que reconocer es que tienes muchas habilidades y calidades para la especulación.

Lo has demostrado varias veces (con tu otro nickname más que todo).

Mi reconocimiento a tus habilidades y, vaya un agradecimiento por *explicar tu método de análisis* (cosa MUY VALIOSA que espero muchos aprovechen porque es bueno).

Felicitaciones y Gracias.


----------



## tolomeo (2 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> ya han puesto los bots a trabajar. Ya dije que no se podian permitir bajar de 8000, que es una clara barrera psicologica con peligro de un derrumbe incontrolable ni con los bots.
> 
> ahora mismo el bitcoño es un mercado complejo. mezcla de intervencion sin ninguna regulacion por parte de whales y la psicologia del comprador-poseedor de bitcoños.
> 
> ...



Y luego estas tú que eres el estereotipo estereotipable de envidioso bilioso


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Lo curioso es que realmente quiero comprar en metálico y no me ha escrito ni dios



En un entorno más profesional un trader ni loco pierde el capital y/o las ganancias que logre salvar cuando un mercado se da vuelta.

En el tema de las criptomonedas los profesionales operan a nivel de los exchanges. En los foros lo que encuentras es muchachada entusiasta que entró sin saber a dónde entraba y que no tiene ninguna pauta para "salir".

Entonces, opera el impulso más primario de todos: _"cómo voy a salir a pérdida si esto tiene que volver a subir porque es mágico y siempre subirá... si tengo que esperar 5 años no importa, se irá a 100.000"_.

Y, psicológicamente, es "pérdida" haber comprado a 10.000 y tener que vender a 8.000 como haber comprado a 3.000 y "haber visto los números en la pantalla" de 20.000.

Pese a que vendiendo a 8000 ganan una pasta gansa en su mente "pierden" desde los 20.000.

===

El otro grupo, mucho más profesional o afortunado, es de de los early adopters (los de verdad, los de abajo de $ 100) que, ya han sacado pasta suficiente como para vivir y, sus saldos en bitcoins los pueden esperar algunos años ahora.

===

Así que, ni los "nuevos" ni los "viejos" deben estar muy entusiasmados por vender... los primeros porque sienten que "pierden" y los segundos porque, sin privaciones, van en "free ride".

===

PD = Meditaría seriamente si, para el bitcoin "_volverán las oscuras golondrinas_" de un nuevo crecimiento salvaje en algún punto del futuro. Es difícil decirlo hoy pero, las condiciones de las subidas anteriores han cambiado lo suficiente como para que, quizás, nunca más vuelva a subir de modo vertiginoso.

Tendrían que darse cambios tecnológicos muy importantes para que volviera a ocurrir porque, de lo contrario, es posible que la próxima ola de euforia opere sobre otras criptos y no sobre bitcoin.

Ej: Ethereum que ha desarrollado todo un ecosistema real sobre su blockchain (cosa que no hizo al final Bitcoin).

De todos modos esto es muy difícil de predecir hoy día. Habrá que analizarlo a medida que se vayan dando los acontecimientos.

El *"valor marca"*, los miles de *"hodlers"* y la *fortaleza de su blockchain*, Bitcoin *LOS SIGUE TENIENDO*. Eso pesa.

Hay que ver si son los factores que se tendrán en cuenta para volver a repetir una burbuja en este universo.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 17:03 ----------

Bueno... hemos escrito a la par con *estereotipable*, pero, coincido 99% con su caracterización del tema. Es más o menos lo que acabo de decir.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (2 Feb 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Bla bla bla bla bla bla...
> 
> Bueno... hemos escrito a la par con *estereotipable*, pero, coincido 99% con su caracterización del tema. Es más o menos lo que acabo de decir.



Eso nos da una idea de cómo son tus comentarios. Gracias por ponerte en evidencia.

PD. Cuéntanos por aquí eso que dices en conspiraciones de que América no existe. Para saber más de tu nivel, vaya :XX:


----------



## bubbler (2 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## mamendurrio (2 Feb 2018)

Graciosillo el Peer Schif en un tweet:

#Bitcoin just broke below $8,000, down 60% from its $20,000 high hit less than 2 months ago. The good news for Bitcoin owners is that the price can only drop by $1,000 per day for another 8 days! So relax, keep HODLING, and ignore all the FUD!
Twitter


----------



## tastas (2 Feb 2018)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Graciosillo el Peer Schif en un tweet:
> 
> #Bitcoin just broke below $8,000, down 60% from its $20,000 high hit less than 2 months ago. The good news for Bitcoin owners is that the price can only drop by $1,000 per day for another 8 days! So relax, keep HODLING, and ignore all the FUD!
> Twitter



Se tienen que agradecer los trolleos de calidad. Volver a oír que 20.000$ es una barrera psicológica infranqueable, tan fuerte como la de la onza de oro :rolleye: y que nunca volveremos a ver a Bitcoin cambiarse por encima de ese valor, es un tanto aburrido.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Feb 2018)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Graciosillo el Peer Schif en un tweet:
> 
> #Bitcoin just broke below $8,000, down 60% from its $20,000 high hit less than 2 months ago. The good news for Bitcoin owners is that the price can only drop by $1,000 per day for another 8 days! So relax, keep HODLING, and ignore all the FUD!
> Twitter



Justamente ahora... ¿Os acordáis hace más o menos un año por estas fechas cuando el bitcoin volvió a costar lo mismo que una onza de oro?

Bueno, pues si ahora el precio del oro se multiplica por 7, volverán a estar a la par.


----------



## Sam2528 (2 Feb 2018)

hola a todos les recomiendo leer el siguiente artículo El mes negro de bitcoin y las criptodivisas: todas caen a plomo ante regulaciones y prohibiciones


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2018)

Ni puto caso a los comentarios Apocalípticos... bitcoñero no ha vendido...pronto no habrá fiat suficiente para pagar sus bitcoins en todo el universo :

Dirección de Bitcoin 1FxbRtYxccn9UyRmXuqmQ3oHbTAc6R18cC

Un saludo


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (2 Feb 2018)

Un saludito a todos los trolls, siendo Nico mi favorito, con Tixel cerca en segundo lugar. Tixel o Vendotulipanes, que son el mismo. (Desde aquí mi pésame por BCH)

Aprovecho también por solidarizarme por la pérdida de 100$ del colgao del Clapham.


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Feb 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Se tienen que agradecer los trolleos de calidad. Volver a oír que 20.000$ es una barrera psicológica infranqueable, tan fuerte como la de la onza de oro :rolleye: y que nunca volveremos a ver a Bitcoin cambiarse por encima de ese valor, es un tanto aburrido.





Nicholas deSilentio @NickTheSilent

En respuesta a @PeterSchiff

_This time last year bitcoin was at $900 and peter said don’t buy. Now it’s at $8000 and peter is saying “I told you so” and laughing at us._


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Feb 2018)

El precio de Bitcoin ha caido mucho durante los últimos días pero más han caido todas las shits. Será Bitcoin o no será ninguna.


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Feb 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Se tienen que agradecer los trolleos de calidad. Volver a oír que 20.000$ es una barrera psicológica infranqueable, tan fuerte como la de la onza de oro :rolleye: y que nunca volveremos a ver a Bitcoin cambiarse por encima de ese valor, es un tanto aburrido.




Ahí se percibe la rabia y la furia por ver que los holders no sueltan, y los que le pagan por decir esas gilipolleces no van a poder tirar la cotización todo lo que querrían.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Feb 2018)

Chavales, se dijo que este 2018 iba a ser un gran año para el ecosistema cripto y desde luego está cumpliendo. Han dado el pistoletazo de salida a su institucionalización como tecnología global de multiple propósito monetario, financiero, comercial, industrial...

La promesa ya ha madurado. Todos los esfuerzos hechos los dos últimos años ahora empezarán a imbricarse poco a poco en el día a día de las personas. Es un rodillo ya imparable. 

Ha había una debacle en su valor contra el fiat, pero tendrá que venir una gran poda de cripots, un intensa segmentación por uso, proposito y valor tecnológico y entiendo que habrá grandes virajes hacia monopolización de nichos por una o pocas monedas o chapas.

La minería podría empezar a laminarse, quedando actores o muy grandes o mercenarios con distintas estrategias energéticas.

Bien podría decirse que este es el inicio de la era de las criptomonedas ( y de hecho estos días se acumulan grandes noticias al respecto)

A mí, que entré con más espectativa que conocimiento en 2011, salí, volví a entrar, salí, observé, volví, es ahora cuando más me está empezando a gustar lo que está llegando a ser este nuevo continente, que va a ir perdiendo frescura con la institucionalización, la irrupción de los estados y la finanza tradicional, pero con todo, volverá a dar una vuelta de tuerca más a la sociedad postindustrial.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Feb 2018)

Compro 1000 bitcoin por 2 tapas de yogurt.Rapidito que me las quitan de las manos.
:XX::XX:


----------



## Costa2439 (3 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> ya han puesto los bots a trabajar. Ya dije que no se podian permitir bajar de 8000, que es una clara barrera psicologica con peligro de un derrumbe incontrolable ni con los bots.
> 
> ahora mismo el bitcoño es un mercado complejo. mezcla de intervencion sin ninguna regulacion por parte de whales y la psicologia del comprador-poseedor de bitcoños.
> 
> ...



Ha calado fondo lo de "invierte solo lo que puedas perder" , porque en este ecosistema si que se a hecho mucho incapie entre los hodlers, no como en los sistemas manejados por los corruptos.

Veo a mucha gente, de la que va en perdidas, pensar en que si se va a la mierda les da igual, habran casos que necesitaran el dinero, por no hacer caso a las advertencias, pero son los menos.

Luego estamos los que llevamos mucho tiempo viendo los vaivenes y los que no tienen ni uno y solo se pasan a reirse cuando la cosa va mal.

Los segundos no tienen ningun poder real porque solo algun novatillo les hace caso.

Los primeros, la pelota es nuestra y se juega como nosotros digamos.


----------



## tastas (3 Feb 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Ha calado fondo lo de "invierte solo lo que puedas perder" , porque en este ecosistema si que se a hecho mucho incapie entre los hodlers, no como en los sistemas manejados por los corruptos.
> 
> Veo a mucha gente, de la que va en perdidas, pensar en que si se va a la mierda les da igual, habran casos que necesitaran el dinero, por no hacer caso a las advertencias, pero son los menos.
> 
> ...



Es que basta irse dos meses atrás para estar en positivo. Quien vendiera Fiat hace 2 meses esperando grandes beneficios instantáneos y ahora le entrara el miedo, pues bien merecido lo tienes. Si bajáramos de los 1000$ sí que veríamos pánico generalizado. No creo que lo veamos en un escenario en que btc no se hunde. Ahora me parece tan probable ver a btc valer 0 como 1000.

Taptap


----------



## kikepm (3 Feb 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Es que basta irse dos meses atrás para estar en positivo. Quien vendiera Fiat hace 2 meses esperando grandes beneficios instantáneos y ahora le entrara el miedo, pues bien merecido lo tienes. Si bajáramos de los 1000$ sí que veríamos pánico generalizado. No creo que lo veamos en un escenario en que btc no se hunde. Ahora me parece tan probable ver a btc valer 0 como 1000.
> 
> Taptap



No va a bajar tan abajo, la cantidad de gente que se perdió el rally anterior está al acecho esperando en 5000, 4000, 3000... (hablo de €)

Cuando rebote y se produzca una clara vela de vuelta de tendencia en diario o semanal, una gran cantidad de gente se subirá al carro, como ya ha pasado en anteriores ocasiones.

La cuestión es saber cuando y a que nivel se producirá.

El cuando aparentemente va a ser más pronto que en otras ocasiones, porque todo ahora va más rápido que antes.

El nivel nadie lo puede saber.


----------



## Bellabella (3 Feb 2018)

Llevo toda la mañana mirando bitcoin en gráfico a 1 semana y comparando y me parece un bull trap, creo que puede volver a caer en unas semanas a los 4k más o menos. Paso de meterme aún a comprar criptos. No sé si alguno lo ve igual.


----------



## orbeo (3 Feb 2018)

Moon dijo:


> Llevo toda la mañana mirando bitcoin en gráfico a 1 semana y comparando y me parece un bull trap, creo que puede volver a caer en unas semanas a los 4k más o menos. Paso de meterme aún a comprar criptos. No sé si alguno lo ve igual.



Mi apuesta son los 5k


----------



## psiloman (3 Feb 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Si tienes un modelo bien estudiado que te hace llegar a esa conclusión, adelante. Para la mayoría de los mortales lo más sensato es aguantar. Es simplemente inevitable que BTC no valga al menos lo equivalente a 6 dígitos de euros de hoy en día en no muchos años. Es, entre varias otras cosas (como bien explica Sr Mojón), el mejor tipo de dinero que nunca ha existido.
> 
> Qué pasará en el camino, ni lo sé ni me importa ni me creo a los que dicen saberlo.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero tiene pinta de tocar los 6k, o quizá algo menos. No es que lo desee, es que parece que va a pasar. Si yo tuviera 50-100 btc, comprados a buen precio, no estaría tradeando y sufriendo, holdearía y a dejar pasar el tiempo.

Los que hemos entrado tarde necesitamos más Btc, tenemos que avanzar en la fila, por eso tradeamos, con mejor o peor suerte.

Probablemente con unos 15-20 y mucha paciencia sea suficiente para tener los problemas económicos resueltos en unos dos o tres años.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Feb 2018)

Jajajaja comprad comprad.


----------



## mamendurrio (3 Feb 2018)

Lección de Historia
Bitcoin has spectacularly 'died' several times
�� - 94% June-November 2011 from $32 to $2 because of MtGox hack
�� - 36% June 2012 from $7 to $4 Linod hack
�� - 79% April 2013 from $266 to $54. MTGox stopped trading
�� - 87% from $1166 to $170 November 2013 to January 2015
�� - 49% Feb 2014 MTGox tanks
�� - 40% September 2017 from $5000 to $2972 China ban
�� - 55% January 2018 Bitcoin ban FUD. from $19000 to 8500
I've held through all the crashes. Who's laughing now? Not the panic sellers.
Market is all about moving money from impatient to the patient. You see crash, I see opportunity.
You - OMG Bitcoin is crashing, I gotta sell!
Me - OMG Bitcoin is criminally undervalued, I gotta buy!
N.B. Word to the wise for new investors. What I've learned over 7 years is that whenever it crashes spectacularly, the bounce is twice as impactful and record-setting. I can't predict the bottom but I can assure you that it WILL hit 19k and go further beyond, as hard as it may be for a lot of folks to believe right at this moment if you haven't been through it before.
When Bitcoin was at ATH little over a month ago, people were saying, 'it's too pricey now, I can't buy'.
Well, here's your chance at almost 60% discount!
With growing main net adoption of LN, Bitcoin underlying value is greater than it was when it was valued 19k.
*


----------



## Geldschrank (3 Feb 2018)

Me esperaba un rebote más fuerte, no tengo claro que ésto sea el final de tanto "drama".


----------



## Geldschrank (3 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿tú te meterías poco después de una subida en un mes de 13.000 dólares y una caída de 11.000?... Pues ahí tienes la respuesta al porqué le toca estar en lateral y caer una buena temporada.



Quizá en un mercado con menos manipulación. Si las ballenas quieren que suba, subirá como un cohete.


----------



## Geldschrank (3 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> *



esa grafica esta manipulada en la escala de valores del bitcoin para que parezca otra cosa.
[/QUOTE]

Está en modo exponencial para que un mismo % parezca idéntico.

De parvulario de estadística.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Feb 2018)

Es habitual que se usen escalas logarítmicas para valores que suben exponencialmente. En ese tipo de escala las subidas de 0 a 1, 1 a 10, 10 a 100, 100 a 1000, etc.. ocupan verticalmente el mismo espacio. 

Aparte, cuando se usa una escala logarítmica sobre una curva exponencial aparece una progresión lineal, pero eso no es manipulación, es habitual en ese gremio, es lo que se busca y estás quedando como un novatuzo malhumorado. Tómate una tila, hombre, que nadie quiere engañarte.


----------



## tolomeo (3 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> acepto lo de novato, pero no retiro lo de intento de manipular opinion con esa grafica.
> ¿que pretende contar? ¿que hay unos patrones y % similares en las caidas del valor?
> ha omitido datos actualizados intencionadamente..ienso:



Ni siquiera entiendes una gráfica en escala logarítmica y escribes aquí pretendiendo sentar cátedra

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Geldschrank (3 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> acepto lo de novato, pero no retiro lo de intento de manipular opinion con esa grafica.
> ¿que pretende contar? ¿que hay unos patrones y % similares en las caidas del valor?
> ha omitido datos actualizados intencionadamente..ienso:



Pretende contar que lo de estos días no es ninguna rareza en éste mundo. Y sí, omite datos por que la gráfica ha caído mucho más, pero es que la imagen ya la vi hace días en bitcointalk, cuando se hizo, es vieja.

Por otra parte tampoco ha puesto caídas mucho mayores, que las ha habido, como las de 2013.

Ser novato no es malo, yo me considero novato y llevo ya unos años siguiendo día a día las criptos.


----------



## tastas (4 Feb 2018)

Here

Taptap


----------



## golden graham (4 Feb 2018)

Holdear y holdear y holdear y holdear y volver a holdear y holdear y holdear y volver a holdear y holdear y holdear sigo?


----------



## mamendurrio (4 Feb 2018)

Esa gráfica y los datos las he copiado de reddit me parece y pegado aqui sin mas. Intentaré postear algo que no sea logarítimico de fabricación propia a ver...


----------



## tixel (4 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> No va a bajar tan abajo, la cantidad de gente que se perdió el rally anterior está al acecho esperando en 5000, 4000, 3000... (hablo de €)
> 
> Cuando rebote y se produzca una clara vela de vuelta de tendencia en diario o semanal, una gran cantidad de gente se subirá al carro, como ya ha pasado en anteriores ocasiones.
> 
> ...



Como no se va a saber si tu mismo lo dices. Coges el semanal y ya ves claramente que se va a 3ķ

---------- Post added 04-feb-2018 at 19:40 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> El precio de Bitcoin ha caido mucho durante los últimos días pero más han caido todas las shits. Será Bitcoin o no será ninguna.



Subnormalidad del día. Por eso la dominancia de btc sigue en minimos¿no?::


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (4 Feb 2018)

bitcoin--->8.216,2 -1.114,8 -11,95%

En verdad, está bien que una barra de pan pierda un 12% de valor de un día para otro, así puedo especular con cuando comprar la comida para que me salga más barata. Hiperbitcoinización al poder!


----------



## waukegan (4 Feb 2018)

Es patético. Todo el mundo haciendo predicciones de si se va a cero, a 3000, a 5000 o vuelve a 19000, etc.

La verdad es que nadie sabe a donde va, puesto que de otra manera seria trivial hacerse millonario haciendo trading. Algunos acertaran y otros no, pero lo cierto es que nadie esta ganando o perdiendo dinero porque, en el fondo, se dan cuenta de que una cosa es hablar y otra poner el dinero en lo que uno dice.

El que haga una predicción, que ponga un vinculo a la transacción que ha hecho para respaldar sus palabras. De otra forma, solo sois gallinas llenando el hilo de cacareos.


----------



## Geldschrank (4 Feb 2018)

Bueno, aquí viene la buena. Quien puede ser tan idiota para vender a éstas alturas??


----------



## Geldschrank (4 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> corregido :rolleye:



Te equivocas.


----------



## bobtrader (5 Feb 2018)

Un amigo me dijo que los tenedores de BTH son como los músicos del Titanic, que me dicen de esta analogía? tiene algo de razón mi amigo?


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (5 Feb 2018)

juas ese grafico desacredita lejos está de apoyar ningún argumento clapham , es el mismo de cada crash.

Me recuerdas al cuento del lobo al final nadie te hará caso pese a tener razon.


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Feb 2018)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> juas ese grafico desacredita lejos está de apoyar ningún argumento clapham , es el mismo de cada crash.
> 
> Me recuerdas al cuento del lobo al final nadie te hará caso pese a tener razon.




Ya ves que nadie le hace caso. Solo algun nuevo forero despistado que pase por aqui.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Feb 2018)

Bitcoin ATM Installations Skyrocket Throughout Market Correction

Bitcoin ATM Installations Skyrocket Throughout Market Correction


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (5 Feb 2018)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> juas ese grafico desacredita lejos está de apoyar ningún argumento clapham , es el mismo de cada crash.
> 
> Me recuerdas al cuento del lobo al final nadie te hará caso pese a tener razon.



Es la misma de cada crash porque lo que ves en el precio reflejado es la euforia y el pánico de los compradores, la arquitectura mental del ser humano no ha cambiado en cientos de miles de años, por lo tanto, esas gráficas son y serán la psicología de la masa, como siempre lo ha sido. De hecho te puedo poner comentarios de personas que invierte en bitcoin para que veas, como han pasado de decir me hago millonario, a insultar el bitcoin porque no sube hasta que van capitulando y aceptan sus pérdidas apalancadas a crédito en máximos...


----------



## Efraim (5 Feb 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Es la misma de cada crash porque lo que ves en el precio reflejado es la euforia y el pánico de los compradores, la arquitectura mental del ser humano no ha cambio iado en cientos de miles de años, por lo tanto, esas gráficas son y serán la psicología de la masa, como siempre lo ha sido. De hecho te puedo poner comentarios de personas que invierte en bitcoin para que veas, como han pasado de decir me hago millonario, a insultar el bitcoin porque no sube hasta que van capitulando y aceptan sus pérdidas apalancadas a crédito en máximos...



Lo de siempre: los alcistas tempranos ganan, los bajistas tempranos ganan y las ovejas van en manada al matadero.


----------



## Costa2439 (5 Feb 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Es la misma de cada crash porque lo que ves en el precio reflejado es la euforia y el pánico de los compradores, la arquitectura mental del ser humano no ha cambiado en cientos de miles de años, por lo tanto, esas gráficas son y serán la psicología de la masa, como siempre lo ha sido. De hecho te puedo poner comentarios de personas que invierte en bitcoin para que veas, como han pasado de decir me hago millonario, a insultar el bitcoin porque no sube hasta que van capitulando y aceptan sus pérdidas apalancadas a crédito en máximos...



Y pasaran a engordar las filas de los mal llamados trolles, incluso algunos que venden en maximos y luego no saben cuando hay que recomprar, no lo digo por ti, espero que sepas cuando recomprar, aunque simepre argumentas que vale 0


----------



## Venganza. (5 Feb 2018)

a escala general estamos al final de la fase de "awareness". en plena "bear trap", el que venda ahora es gilipollas.


----------



## 2 años (5 Feb 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> a escala general estamos al final de la fase de "awareness". en plena "bear trap", el que venda ahora es gilipollas.



jajajaja.

Deberías visitar un oculista.

O un oculista-psiquiatra.


----------



## Venganza. (5 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> Está en modo exponencial para que un mismo % parezca idéntico.
> 
> De parvulario de estadística.



vamos a ver, que la escala de valores esta puesta asi para ver en la misma proporcion el % de bajadas no lo pongo un duda. La manipulacion esta en el porque colocas esa grafica y que pretendes contar.
Tu quieres hacer pretender creer a uno que eche un vistazo rapido dos cosas, sin pesnar muchos las cosas, dos cosas:

1) hay una pendiente lineal 
2) el % de bajadas es similar

la ultima bajada no es de de 43% en el momento en que has posteado la grafica, sino que ha tocado el 60%. 
Por tanto, las bajadas oscillan a lo largo del tiempo entre un 30% y un 60%. De iguales nada, de similitudes nada, de rollos fractales nada. Simplemente ha habido subidas y bajadas mayores o menores, dentro de una grafica de aspecto bastante burbujil si no utilizas una escala logaritmica en el valor, y punto.

Tu intencion era claramente manipuladora de la opinion de otros...:no:[/QUOTE]

una vez mas, se confirma q los nocoiners sois analfabetos funcionales. gente que apenas paso de la escuela primaria. los holders suelen tener mejores argumentos, mas inteligencia, mas cultura y mas dienero. por algo sera.


----------



## Venganza. (5 Feb 2018)

2 años dijo:


> jajajaja.
> 
> Deberías visitar un oculista.
> 
> O un oculista-psiquiatra.



tienes razon, teniendo en cuenta que los inversores institucionales aun no han entrado, todavia debemos estar en el _take off_


----------



## chuminadas (5 Feb 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> a escala general estamos al final de la fase de "awareness". en plena "bear trap", el que venda ahora es gilipollas.



Media attention: en diciembre, cuando hasta en la TVG hablaban del bitcoin.
Enthusiam: granjas de minado, tontos invirtiendo sin saber lo que hacían.
Greed: Precios de tarjetas gráficas disparadas por los mineros, más granjas de minado, consumos de corriente propios de un país pequeño, tontos pidiendo créditos a Cofidís para entrar y asistiendo a charlas.
Delusion: Este hilo básicamente.
New Paradigm: El bitcoin llegando a los 17000 pavos el mes pasado.
Denial: Las primeras caídas a 14, una "corrección".
Return to normal: Fin de esa corrección.
Fear: Revienta bitconnect, la gente empieza a huir, el precio cae en picado (YOU ARE HERE).


----------



## 2 años (5 Feb 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> tienes razon, teniendo en cuenta que los inversores institucionales aun no han entrado, todavia debemos estar en el _take off_




Ni van a entrar porque no esta regulado. Aunque se podría decir que serían los pocos que controlan las grandes granjas de minado y pueden influir en el precio...digo yo...en esa fase se formarían las "manos fuertes".

Lo de los futuros fué la fase, "Public"...gente comprando bitcoins a crédito, y gente que no sabe nada de esto pillando sitio (para perder dinero) etc...
pero vamos tú sigue ahí a piñón fijo erre que erre.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJEm1bqVwAMdReq.jpg


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Feb 2018)

Los bitcoñeros de verdad estamos callados por dos motivos:

Uno, compramos ya hace tiempo y nos la suda esta bajada.
Dos, sabemos que esto no es más que una corrección de las muchas que han habido, y que pronto pumpeará duro otra vez.


----------



## Venganza. (5 Feb 2018)

Iniciado por *2 años*

_Lo de los futuros fué la fase, "Public"...gente comprando bitcoins a crédito, y gente que no sabe nada de esto pillando sitio (para perder dinero) etc...
pero vamos tú sigue ahí a piñón fijo erre que erre._

en todo el mundo solo hay 10 millones de carteras con mas de 0,00001 BTC y solo medio millon con mas de un bitcoin.

por comparacion, existen 700 millones de cuentas bancarias.

y aporto numeros, vosotros chorradas ¿ lo de dos años es tu edad mental?


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (5 Feb 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dos, sabemos que esto no es más que una corrección de las muchas que han habido, y que pronto pumpeará duro otra vez.



¿sabes por qué razón habrá otro boom? me gustaría saber la argumentación ya que podría entrar de nuevo a un buen precio con lo cerrado en máximos y, bueno, que cojones, si hay una buena razón de subida me vuelvo a montar. Mi idea era que cuando todo el mundo lo conociera se alcanzaría el máximo absoluto, pero quien sabe...

Mira que los últimos en entrar que gran argurmentación tendrían... querían hacerse ricos, pero no lo consiguen, es decir, pura especulación la que había detrás, sino sube me salgo y adios... habrá que ver quienes serán los nuevos primos en comprar para que os suban el precio, los de 2017 ya se están yendo por donde vinieron


----------



## 2 años (5 Feb 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> Iniciado por *2 años*
> 
> _Lo de los futuros fué la fase, "Public"...gente comprando bitcoins a crédito, y gente que no sabe nada de esto pillando sitio (para perder dinero) etc...
> pero vamos tú sigue ahí a piñón fijo erre que erre._
> ...



Nos ha jodido...y cuanto dinero fiat hay y cuantos bitcoins hay.

Que números aportas...anda ya...tarao.

Es acojonante se os va a romper el espinazo de tanto doblar el cuello para mirar a otro lao.

*
Las 1.000 personas que controlan el 40% del mercado del bitcoin*
Las 1.000 personas que controlan el 40% del mercado del bitcoin | Papel | EL MUNDO
*
Las 'ballenas' del bitcoin dominan el 40% del mercado y pueden vapulear su cotización*

Las 'ballenas' del bitcoin dominan el 40% del mercado y pueden vapulear su cotización - elEconomista.es


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (5 Feb 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Nos ha jodido...y cuanto dinero fiat hay y cuantos bitcoins hay.
> 
> Que números aportas...anda ya...



Sin tener en cuentas los productos apalancados en torno unos 200 billones de dólares, con productos apalancados la cifra se te va mucho más lejos


----------



## silverwindow (5 Feb 2018)

Ya clapham,pero es que a toro pasado todos millonarios...

Los maximos siempre se ven "despues".


----------



## kaopower (5 Feb 2018)

Cada vez que veo un post de clapham2 me imagino una escena tipo Socrates diciéndole a Platón lo que tiene que escribir y éste escribiéndolo en 3ª persona


----------



## onlycw (5 Feb 2018)

El clapham este hay que reconocerle que escribe de una forma muy particular pero hay que ver cuanta bilis lleva dentro. Relájate tio que vas a enfermar.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Feb 2018)

kaopower dijo:


> Cada vez que veo un post de clapham2 me imagino una escena tipo Socrates diciéndole a Platón lo que tiene que escribir y éste escribiéndolo en 3ª persona



Yo me imagino un tipo gordo y lleno de granos delante de un PC con los dedos manchados de polvo de doritos y restos de lefa cambiando rápidamente de una cuenta a otra de burbuja.


----------



## arras2 (5 Feb 2018)

El filántropo2 dijo:


> Media attention: en diciembre, cuando hasta en la TVG hablaban del bitcoin.
> Enthusiam: granjas de minado, tontos invirtiendo sin saber lo que hacían.
> Greed: Precios de tarjetas gráficas disparadas por los mineros, más granjas de minado, consumos de corriente propios de un país pequeño, tontos pidiendo créditos a Cofidís para entrar y asistiendo a charlas.
> Delusion: Este hilo básicamente.
> ...



Yo creo que ya estamos en capitulatión bien adentro...


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (5 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿y qué será en los próximos años de las monedas nacionales? ¿lo sabes tú? :rolleye: ... Piramides demográficas invertidas, población descontrolada, deudas que no se van a poder pagar, paro... Las monedas nacionales van a estar metidas con calzador en medio de todo ese circo. ::



El dinero fiat está en una continua depreciación, pues así funciona el capitalismo actual. La inversión de las piramides demográficas no son un problema pues por un lado, son una consecuencia de la eficiencia del trabajo que con la robótica llegará a su culmen, y, por otro lado, llevarán al paro al cero por ciento, pues habrá más oferta de trabajo que demanda. La deuda no es un problema pues el sistema actual está basado en que la deuda actual es pagada con deuda futura y mientras la confianza en el sistema exista eso seguirá pasando.

Así las cosas todo sucede como hasta ahora o incluso algo mejor, tu no te has tenido que ver liado en guerras como las generaciones anteriores.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2018 at 16:01 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Yo creo que ya estamos en capitulatión bien adentro...



La similitud es curiosa cuanto menos !


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 Feb 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> quien pueda, que los venda ya a 19000.
> 
> es mi consejo de burbujarra viejo,
> 
> hacedle caso al abuelo.



1 thanks..........jojojo


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Feb 2018)

Un detalle interesante, las carteras más grandes de bitcoin acumulan más btc mientras las pequeñas disminuyen durante la corrección, muy curioso... Echad un vistazo al vídeo. 

https://youtu.be/PyuygfIbFZo


----------



## chuminadas (5 Feb 2018)

El filántropo2 dijo:


> Si no quisieran que se hablara de él, no hablarían de él. Tan simple como eso.
> 
> La burbuja está llegando a un punto de histeria. Hasta le han dedicado cinco minutos en el telediario de TVG. Y ya hay bastantes historias de pringaos pidiendo créditos para meter dinerillo.
> 
> Pero oye, entrad gacelillas, que en menos de nada se pone a 50000 y para cuando os jubiléis podréis cambiarlo por dinero real :XX: .




+10 caracteres


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Feb 2018)

¿Dónde tenéis puestas las órdenes de compra?


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (5 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Un detalle interesante, las carteras más grandes de bitcoin acumulan más btc mientras las pequeñas disminuyen durante la corrección, muy curioso... Echad un vistazo al vídeo.
> 
> Ballenas BITCOIN se comen a los Peces en la correcciÃ³n - YouTube



¿sabéis que el concepto ballena solo se ha empezado a utilizar con las cryptos? alguno por ahí se sacó el término, realmente se le dice manos fuertes o dinero institucional y manos débiles


----------



## Tuttle (5 Feb 2018)

200 dolares de diferencia dentre GDAX y Bitfinex

Se ve quien tiene caquita y quien está comprando como posesos.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (5 Feb 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Continuando con el tema hay que saber en que punto especulativo está el precio, después de una caída acusada entre el 40 y el 50% el bitcoin ha hecho las llamadas trampas aclistas, que viene a ser una subida del precio bastante importente, pero que en realidad es una corrección de la misma caída anterior. Normalmente los que no tienen ni puta idea de especular entran en compra al final de esa subida. Entonces el precio cae hasta el quinto infierno, para el bitcoin en la cotización del exchange bitfinex podría ser una subida hasta *17000 aprox*. para luego caer hasta *4000 aprox.* después de eso a saber porque bitcoin fue la primera crypto si se pudo hacer una se podrá hacer otra 1000 veces mejor, ahí será cuando desaparezca.
> 
> Lo dicho quien quiera ser más listo que los mancos que se adelante a ellos, por regla general son tontos y lentos si no los distingues quiere decir que estás entre ellos ahí es cuando tienes que espabilar y hacer lo contrario a lo que estás haciendo. Espero que os ayuden los consejos
> 
> ...



Estamos en etapa 3/4 dentro de poco la 5, dicho y hecho subió a 17000 y ya va por los 7000¿qué probabilidades tenía de acertar con tan fino atino? depende de los emocional que seas, si eres frío como el tempano muchas...
6000 en camino.


----------



## bubbler (5 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Tuttle (5 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Como dijo Maria Jimenez y Sabina ....SE ACABO
> La caida , ops sorry ...colapso de la cotizacion ha sido tan bestial , que ha pulverizado toma toma y toma las previsiones
> El clapham calculo que la batalla por los ZIETEMILESH seria el 6 a las 3 am bueno pues parece que sera entre AHORA y las 7 pm ...
> cae a un *- 12/14 % *
> ...



Que capitulación ni que ocho cuartos, están vendiendo los que entraron al calor de las subidas. 

Le espera un buen año al bitcoin, igual mejor que el anterior.


----------



## bubbler (5 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Feb 2018)

podríamos hacer manifestaciónes por las calles a favor de bitcoin: "bitcoin no estás solo" o "todos somos bitcoin"


----------



## Tuttle (5 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pon en GOOGLE SEARCH
> 
> PANIC + SELLING y ya veras la tercera palabra que te sale ...
> crypto y bitcoin entre las 10 primeras



Una cosa es un panic sell y otra cosa una capitulación. El panic sell es cuando liquidan los inversores informales la capitulación cuando liquidan los formales.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Feb 2018)

Qué hostia, perdemos los 7.000


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pon en GOOGLE SEARCH
> 
> PANIC + SELLING y ya veras la tercera palabra que te sale ...
> crypto y bitcoin entre las 10 primeras



Caphlam, Google trabaja como un Automata de Mealy, lo que quiere decir que el estado actal depende del estado anterior, osea los resultados de tu Busca Actual dependen de tus busquedas anteriores, lo que quiere decir que te esta creando un espacio de busqueda personalizado, osea tu MUNDO FELIZ.

Es mundo feliz es personal, por lo que otro usuario con las mismas palabras a buscar obtendra resultados diferentes.


----------



## remonster (5 Feb 2018)

Tenemos fiat en los exchanges? A partir de ahora nos volvemos a poner las botas...


----------



## Tuttle (5 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Los inversores normales no llevaron el precio de 1000 $ a 20000 $ , porque los inversores normales no compran y son muy pocos
> Si el precio ha subido es porque el PUBLICO en general , ese
> que mete 1000 $ esperando sacarle 1,4 millones esta atrapado entre perder mucho y perder bastante .
> TODOS los que compraron por encima de 7000 $ han perdido
> ...



Bitcoin va a transforma la forma de la gente de entender el dinero, la capa 2 va a dejar a visa y mastercard a calzón bajado.

No se hasta donde llegará la corrección pero va el bitcoin va a subir mucho más.


----------



## Leovigildo (5 Feb 2018)

Como dijo Rita Barberá.

De todas formas, ni esto es un flashcrash, como yo he visto en directo que eso parecía los milisegundos de un cronómetro de precisión, ni supera la gran hostia que me comí con patatas cuando pasó de 250 a 50 con un -80% de corrección. Ahora mismo andamos por -70% y ha sido una caída más lenta.

Como buen jolder desos, me da igual, a mis bitcoñas me agarro con fe inquebrantable. Felicidades a los que pueden permitirse el lujo de invertir su tiempo libre en tradear como un poseído con estos escenarios, y más aún, si encima les sale bien. Los que hayan vendido a 20k y se hayan metido de vuelta a 10 o 7.5 se habrán sacado un señor pellizco.

A los haters y "yalodeciayoístas", que os den. Sin más.

PD: ¿Alguna hipótesis o relación causa-hecho con este cacho-corrección? Que se veía venir, porque esas subidas no eran normales, pero me lo esperaba algo más light. Supongo que en el momento en el que todos los grandes inversores y demás esporculadores han puesto su ojo como saurón en el Bitcoin, intentarán forzar continuas subidas para luego barrer como una apisonadora por eso de contar con ingentes cantidades de pasta respaldando, pero más allá de eso ni idea.


----------



## workforfood (5 Feb 2018)

El problema del bitcoin es tan basico que nadie lo dice, ¿por qué usar una moneda tiene que subir de precio? Como puede ser algo transucto de valor y marcancia a la vez.
Porque no se dan cuenta que algo hiperdeflacionario es tan malo como la hiperinflacion. El bitcoin se salva porque no lo usa nadie esta en exchanges con miles de copias mas, pero usar eso como moneda, como los que vendieron hace poco la casa en bitcoins. Una moneda que no este sujeta a la produccion de bienes y servicios de un territorio es una ficcion.


----------



## Antonius Block (5 Feb 2018)

Parece que esta es la principal razón que explica la bajada de hoy:

Prohibición completa: China bloquea intercambios de cr... | News | Cointelegraph

Prohibición completa: China bloquea intercambios de criptomonedas extranjeras para contrarrestar los "riesgos financieros"

China agregará intercambios de criptomonedas en el extranjero y sitios web de ICO a su Gran Cortafuegos, el South China Morning Post informó el lunes, informó el 5 de febrero, citando una publicación afiliada al Banco Popular de China (PBoC).

Los reguladores en China supuestamente expresaron su insatisfacción con las medidas actuales que restringen la negociación en los sitios de intercambio interno, y tomaron la decisión de bloquear también los sitios extranjeros para contrarrestar los "riesgos financieros".

En enero, una nueva ofensiva de Pekín vio plataformas marginales tales como P2P y recursos extrabursátiles prohibidos, lo que se sumó a un embargo general sobre el comercio de criptomonedas a fiducia y ICOs en vigencia desde septiembre de 2017.

Al mismo tiempo, se han dado señales mixtas sobre el estado de la criptomoneda, mientras que el bloque del sitio web del lunes viene después de que Cointelegraph informó que los anuncios relacionados con la criptomoneda casi habían desaparecido de los sitios nacionales en China.

Ahora los legisladores dicen que desean contrarrestar los movimientos de contingencia de los comerciantes que intentaron eludir la prohibición de comercio mediante el uso de plataformas extranjeras.

"Para evitar riesgos financieros, China intensificará las medidas para eliminar cualquier plataforma en tierra o costa afuera relacionada con el comercio de divisas virtual o ICO", el South China Morning Post cita la publicación relacionada con PBoC.La cita continúa:

"Las ICO y el comercio de divisas virtual no se retiraron por completo de China tras la prohibición oficial ... Las transacciones en el extranjero y la evasión regulatoria se reanudaron ... Los riesgos [r] siguen allí, alimentados por emisiones ilegales e incluso por el fraude y la venta de pirámides".


----------



## workforfood (5 Feb 2018)

El valor del euro se manifiesta porque gente con dolares compra euros subiendo su valor, no es asi, el euro vale lo que vale porque tiene un continente entero que lo respalda con la produccion de bienes y servicios, y no porque haya gente demandando moneda o comprandola con otras divisas. 
La logica del bitcoin es ilogica de cojones desdeña el dinero fiat pero solo se puede comprar con fiat y se mide su cotizacion en fiat y se vende en fiat.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2018 at 20:42 ----------

El bitcoin al momento que salga al ruedo que se pueda comprar cosas con el de forma masiva, explota solo.


----------



## Antonius Block (5 Feb 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> El valor del euro se manifiesta porque gente con dolares compra euros subiendo su valor, no es asi, el euro vale lo que vale porque tiene un continente entero que lo respalda con la produccion de bienes y servicios, y no porque haya gente demandando moneda o comprandola con otras divisas.
> La logica del bitcoin es ilogica de cojones desdeña el dinero fiat pero solo se puede comprar con fiat y se mide su cotizacion en fiat y se vende en fiat.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2018 at 20:42 ----------
> ...



Es como todo... El valor de Bitcoin se manifiesta porque millones de personas deciden que tal es su equivalente en dólares o euros dado que se apoya en la confianza, descentralización y seguridad que se atribuye a su protocolo. Tiene unas propiedades distintas del dinero fiat.


----------



## piru (5 Feb 2018)

Ahora en Bitstamp:


----------



## 2 años (5 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Los inversores normales no llevaron el precio de 1000 $ a 20000 $ , porque los inversores normales no compran y son muy pocos
> Si el precio ha subido es porque el PUBLICO en general , ese
> que mete 1000 $ esperando sacarle 1,4 millones esta atrapado entre perder mucho y perder bastante .
> TODOS los que compraron por encima de 7000 $ han perdido
> ...



Se podría (y debería) ir a cero.

No es una moneda, no se pueden hacer transacciones con fluidez, nadie la respalda y ha habido timos y fraudes, cuesta mucha electricidad (dinero) crearla, lo cual es absurdo, una moneda tiene que salir casi gratis producirla, y dado que tiene incrustado un mecanismo para que sea cada vez mas escasa siempre tendrá tendencia a subir de valor a poca demanda que haya...pero...¿quien quiere desprenderse o comprar algo con una moneda que mañana valdrá más?

Es un engendro construído para crear una burbuja, igual que una tragaperras esta construída para desplumar incautos, luego lo visten de antisistema, tesnología punta y blao blao blao, etc...

Yo tengo curiosidad por ver si sigue la gráfica "tipo" que todos hemos visto, tendría que irse a 0, que es lo que vale.
Lo único que puede evitarlo es la codicia humana y el algoritmo que hace que cada vez sea mas escaso (mas dificil minar un bitcoin), el motorcillo (absurdo desde un punto de vista de eficiencia económica) que le han puesto para que suba de precio fácilmente.

Por otro lado puede ser que caiga tanto que a nadie le queden ganas de picar otra vez o que salga otro cripto-timo mas molon.


----------



## Geldschrank (5 Feb 2018)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Parece que esta es la principal razón que explica la bajada de hoy:
> 
> Prohibición completa: China bloquea intercambios de cr... | News | Cointelegraph
> 
> ...



Esto es cojonudo por que ahora es cuando se va a ver que bitcoin no se puede detener. Que baje lo que sea, me da igual, es una grandísima noticia.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Feb 2018)

Dios bendito
Que ostiaaaaaaa


----------



## workforfood (5 Feb 2018)

No es como todo, es elemental esta moneda se creo como un sello afinsa, no atada a nada mas que su demanda aumenta de valor. Bien esto de primeras crea una contradiccion de un par de cojones si compro algo y uso bitcoins estoy comprando dos mercancias en el acto la moneda y el producto. Si compro moneda aumenta su valor por lo tanto ese producto al instante vale menos y podria comprar dos si me espero unos minutos a que se actualice su cotizacion.

Solo miramos los exchanges y no la propia contradiccion irreversible del bitcoin que solo se manifestara cuando se use fuera de los exchanges.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2018 at 21:11 ----------

Se habla mucha que con la LN pueda tomar un cafe, pero coño si me espero un cuarto de hora me puedo tomar dos cafes y si me espero un año me puedo comprar la produccion cafetera de colombia y la unica forma que eso no pueda suceder es que no use bitcoin para comprar nada.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Feb 2018)

Va a ser hundirse el Btc y dispararse Abengoa.
Veréis las risas.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Va a ser hundirse el Btc y dispararse Abengoa.
> Veréis las risas.



:XX::XX::XX: me descojono, pero deseo para esos que andan pillados en Abengoa que levante cabeza.


----------



## workforfood (5 Feb 2018)

Todo el mercado esta manipulado por bots de los que mandan, en septiembre paso algo parecido se desplomo no se si de 6000 a 3000 y luego al poco tiempo empezo a subir como un cohete hasta diciembre 19000. Esta todo manipulado.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (5 Feb 2018)

Más trolls hijos de puta!!! Más trolls!! Venid todos a mí!!! Quiero que me llenéis la cara de lefa trolls!!!! Escupid vuestra ignorancia en forma de lefa!! No tenéis ni pu-ta idea de lo que habláis!!! VAMOS HIJOS DE PUTA, NO PARÉIS!!!


lol, en 3 meses, estamos en 11k, y a partir de junio fiesta de las gordas.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (5 Feb 2018)

Fue abrir la boca el Mcafee diciendo que se comeria la polla si bitcoin no llegaba a 1 millon de dolares y empezar a caer hasta el mismisimo infierno.


----------



## Venganza. (5 Feb 2018)

no entiendo a los esquizofrenicos antibitcoin, yo tengo btcs y entro al foro de vez en cuando. ustedes se supone q no teneis btcs y estais to los dias a todas horas dando la brasa y conoceis su cotizacion al dedillo. pa q estais tol puto dia pendientes de algo q ni os va ni os biene. 

sois carajotes?


----------



## Esse est deus (5 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Un detalle interesante, las carteras más grandes de bitcoin acumulan más btc mientras las pequeñas disminuyen durante la corrección, muy curioso... Echad un vistazo al vídeo.
> 
> Ballenas BITCOIN se comen a los Peces en la correcciÃ³n - YouTube



Maldita blockchain, todo a la vista de todos.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (5 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Crypto -> USDT -> FIAT
> 
> CRYPTO
> 
> ...



Perdon. He leido lo del 70% para Hacienda y me he quedado de piedra. He buscado en el hilo, pero como estoy con el movil no he sido capaz de encontrar la entrada.

Podrias pasar enlace directo a dicha entrada?. Es que me he quedo flipado y no entiendo en que supuesto se puede exigir semejante porcentaje. Vamos que ni la maifa calabresa...

Gracias de antemano

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hydra69 (5 Feb 2018)

*$ 6,894.25 Just now -18.28%
*​


----------



## Esse est deus (5 Feb 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Perdon. He leido lo del 70% para Hacienda y me he quedado de piedra. He buscado en el hilo, pero como estoy con el movil no he sido capaz de encontrar la entrada.
> 
> Podrias pasar enlace directo a dicha entrada?. Es que me he quedo flipado y no entiendo en que supuesto se puede exigir semejante porcentaje. Vamos que ni la maifa calabresa...
> 
> ...



Hay un hilo específico, pero mira este enlace:

Impuestos y tributación del Bitcoin y el resto de criptomonedas

Según este artículo que seleccioné en un vistazo rápido por la red, si no eres un corredor profesional en principio es ganancia patrimonial:

_La venta de un bitcoin es una ganancia o una pérdida patrimonial, se calcula restando el valor de adquisición (lo que pagaste al comprarlo) y el valor de transmisión (lo que te han dado al venderlo).

Si vendes la criptomoneda por más valor del que la compraste, has ganado dinero y a efectos de Hacienda has tenido una ganancia patrimonial por lo que tienes que pagar el impuesto del IRPF.

Si lo vendes por un valor inferior al que lo compraste, es decir has perdido dinero, tienes una pérdida patrimonial por lo que se puede compensar con otras ganancias obtenidas durante el año fiscal.

Los beneficios de la venta de criptomonedas tributan según la tabla de la base imponible del ahorro o ganancias. Los porcentajes son del 19 al 23 por ciento.

Se han establecido tres tramos:

Tramo 1: los beneficio entre 0,01 y a 6.000 euros deberás tributar el 19%
Tramo 2: los beneficios entre 6.001 y 50.000 euros se deberá tributar al 21%
Tramo 3: los beneficios mayores a 50.001 tributarán al 23%.
_


----------



## fjsanchezgil (6 Feb 2018)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Hay un hilo específico, pero mira este enlace:
> 
> Impuestos y tributación del Bitcoin y el resto de criptomonedas
> 
> ...



Ese hilo tambien lo tengo repasado, y por eso he preguntado lo del 70% que se comentaba antes... Semejante cifra no la he leido por ninguna parte...

Pero que puede que se me halla pasado por alto, y por eso pregunto.

Por cierto, muchas gracias por el resumen del hilo de fiscalidad.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (6 Feb 2018)

Chicos, sopeso volver a meter algo de cash. De todas aquellas ganancias a medio plazo, sopeso volvermela a jugar. Pensaba que el tiempo haría su trabajo, pero esta bajada es tan bestia... 

Hemos tenido, y ya si podemos afirmarlo, una burbuja como la de 2013. Pegó un petardazo y la corrección ha sido en consecuencia. Ya está. Al que haya tradeado en corto y haya sabido salirse, enhorabuena.

Aun asi, el HODL es el HODL.


----------



## species8472 (6 Feb 2018)

No me extrañaría nada que hubieran bajado esto a posta para que ahora el dinero de verdad pueda entrar baratito. A ver si las ventas del Dow Jones, sin razón ni causa aparente, son para hacer caja y entrar aquí con todo


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Feb 2018)

este es uno de los mejor momentos para joder a Hacienda... los que hayas entrado arriba dad perdidas y tenéis 4 años para compensarlas


ahora a ver qué dicen todos los proestado que querían que pagasemos impuestos...


----------



## nicklessss (6 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> No me extrañaría nada que hubieran bajado esto a posta para que ahora el dinero de verdad pueda entrar baratito. A ver si las ventas del Dow Jones, sin razón ni causa aparente, son para hacer caja y entrar aquí con todo



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Simplemente acojonante! :XX::XX::XX:







La falacia narrativa


----------



## notmebug (6 Feb 2018)

¿Serán los chinos?

Las primeras angustias de Bitcoin en el año 2018 ¿Escr... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> no me extrañaría nada que hubieran bajado esto a posta para que ahora el dinero de verdad pueda entrar baratito. A ver si las ventas del dow jones, sin razón ni causa aparente, son para hacer caja y entrar aquí con todo





jajajajajajaja


----------



## pyn (6 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> No me extrañaría nada que hubieran bajado esto a posta para que ahora el dinero de verdad pueda entrar baratito. A ver si las ventas del Dow Jones, sin razón ni causa aparente, son para hacer caja y entrar aquí con todo



madre mia sin razón y causa aparente...TODOS los indicadores técnicos en sobrecompra absoluta desde hace semanas incluso meses...

estamos viviendo la madre de todas las burbujas, índices, criptomonedas, TODO va a explotar en 2018.


----------



## hydra69 (6 Feb 2018)

*$ 6,036.82 Just now -24.53%
*​
JAJAJAJA venga vamos por esos lamborghinis holders.....







*$ 5,988.66 Just now -25.13%
*​


----------



## Registrador (6 Feb 2018)

Osea que China ha vuelto a "prohibir bitcoin"? Esta ya es la vez numero 12 o así no?

Es como el chiste aquel:
"Dejar de fumar es facilísimo, yo mismo ya he dejado de fumar 30 o 40 veces"


----------



## lurker (6 Feb 2018)

CHINA BANS BITCOIN...AGAIN! ( Southpark Meme ) - YouTube


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (6 Feb 2018)

Pues está cayendo aun más fuerte de lo que esperaría, no os extrañe verlo por debajo de los 1000 camino al mínimo de 2016, básicamente a los precios antes de que se hiciera famoso. De esa manera todo vuelve a su cauce los que estaban hold entonces estarán hold en el futuro y el precio será su precio de entrada, no es casualidad, es matemática.


----------



## Claudius (6 Feb 2018)

notmebug dijo:


> ¿Serán los chinos?
> 
> Las primeras angustias de Bitcoin en el año 2018 ¿Escr... | News | Cointelegraph



Siempre son los chinos desde hace varios años.


----------



## remonster (6 Feb 2018)

Esto aun podría bajar hasta 4k, pero comprar a 6k es bastante razonable. Espero que me hayáis hecho caso y tengaís un montón de fiat en los exchanges. Ahora a disfrutar de los beneficios durante 1 o 2 añitos que venga la madre de las burbujas.


----------



## 2 años (6 Feb 2018)

remonster dijo:


> Esto aun podría bajar hasta 4k, pero comprar a 6k es bastante razonable. Espero que me hayáis hecho caso y tengaís un montón de fiat en los exchanges. Ahora a disfrutar de los beneficios durante 1 o 2 añitos que venga la madre de las burbujas.



La madre de todas las burbujas esta empezando a petar ya mismo.


----------



## Atheist (6 Feb 2018)

Os quiero plantear una cosa. Los más viejos del lugar seguro recordáis cuando BTC alcanzó la barrera de los 1k USD, para luego volver a caer a los infiernos. ¿Os acordáis de willy bot y la manipulación de la cotización de Mtgox?

¿no creéis que el "willy bot" que ha posibilitado que BTC se haya ido a 19k ha sido USDT, ya que realmente el respaldo en $ de esta crypto es algo totalmente ficticio? Lo lei en un post de reddit cuando empezo el descontrol hacia arriba y viendo los sucesos posteriores todo encaja.

De ser así:

- Los precios que hemos visto son irreales.
- Para que se vuelvan a dar o se superen necesitamos otro "willy bot", otra artimaña que sirva para pumpear el precio hasta las estrellas, o simplemente que el criptomundo siga creciendo, pero eso sería un proceso muchiiisimo más lento, no de un año ni de dos. 

De todas formas, lo dije cuando esto empezó a bajar, a volver al primer cuatrimestre del año pasado con poda de shitcoins por el camino. No tengo dudas del potencial de esta técnología, pero mi duda es cuál acabara siendo el valor "real" de las buenas criptos con respecto a las divisas fiat de referencia, ya que hasta al momento no paramos de ver distorsiones, y también en los dumps ojo.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Feb 2018)

Volverán las subidas pero no tan grandes, por lo menos en años, ahora controlarán mas casos como los de tether y Bitfinex y sin ésa manipulación de precios es difícil que vaya tan arriba.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (6 Feb 2018)

Newsweek in 1995: Why the Internet will fail

Newsweek in 1995: Why the Internet will Fail.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cagabandurrias (6 Feb 2018)

Jojojojojojojo...parece que muchos tienen el culo como la bandera de Japón.

A 19.000 dólares el bitcoño era poco: "Hoyga, lla yehará otro imbersoh que me lo quite de lá manoh a sien mil dólare", jojojojojojo.

Saludo y me voy.:XX:


----------



## estereotipable (6 Feb 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Newsweek in 1995: Why the Internet will fail
> 
> Newsweek in 1995: Why the Internet will Fail.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



tu riete, pero ese articulo iba 50 años adelantado a su tiempo. Dentro de una decada o dos, habra una reaccion contra todo este mundo virtual y habra millones de personas que querran volver a ciertas costumbres pasadas.
Todo lo que estamos ahora viviendo con el internet y los gadgets tecnologicos es una fase de locura que remitira. La epoca de reaccion no ha llegado todavia, pero vendrá.
Un ser humano no puede vivir pegado a una pantalla toda su vida. Muchas personas intentaran recobrar el placer de salir por ahi y no estar todo el puto dia pegado a la pantalla de un movil controlando el facebook, el guasap o su wallet de satoshis; de ir de compras por tiendas del barrio, de leer un libro de papel, de disfrutar de cosas que se puedan tocar con los dedos.
Y con lo de la educacion tienen toda la razon del mundo. Internet a la educacion no ha aportado una puta mierda.
Finalizando con el mundo de los negocios. A ver, pardillos, los que realmente tienen dinero no hacen sus negocios por internet, ni hablan por internet, ni se mandan mails a todas horas. Esos siguen con las viejas costumbres: reuniones cara a cara a puerta cerrada, llamadas de telefono, proteccion de la informacion a toda costa, y no ese coño de la bernarda que es internet y cualquier friki pakero puede interceptar y jakear.
Internet es para el populacho y la masa, en eso se equivoco ese señor, o mas bien no vio que las elites han dejado que internet se implemente para dar pan, circo y pornografia a la gleba- que parece que la gente se olvida que los temas relacionados con el sexo estan a la cabeza de los que se busca en internet.


----------



## cagabandurrias (6 Feb 2018)

Aviso a navegantes:

Ahora podéis vender el bitcoño a 6500 dólares.

Es momento de vender.

Y si estáis encoñados con esta criptodivisa, la podréis recomprar mucho más barata.

EDITO: AVISADOS ESTÁIS. YA VOLVERÉ A PASAR POR AQUÍ.:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Feb 2018)

Ahora dicen que Satoshi Nakamoto podría ser Bram Cohen, el tipo que inventó el protocolo Bittorrent allá a principios de los 2000. ¿Cómo lo véis?


----------



## cagabandurrias (6 Feb 2018)

remonster dijo:


> Esto aun podría bajar hasta 4k, pero comprar a 6k es bastante razonable. Espero que me hayáis hecho caso y tengaís un montón de fiat en los exchanges. Ahora a disfrutar de los beneficios durante 1 o 2 añitos que venga la madre de las burbujas.



Jojojojojojojojo...menudos enfermos.

O sea, ¿que ves factible que pueda bajar hasta 4000 pero crees que comprar a 6000 es razonable? JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO...¿ESTAMOS TODOS LOCOS?:XX:

Si puede bajar hasta 4000 pues lo razonable es vender ahora que está a 6500 y ya se comprará más barato.

Cuanto charlatán del Bitcoño que no sabe una mierda de finanzas.:bla:

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 14:13 ----------

Por un lado había muchos inversores de medio pelo que se veían multimillonarios.

Por otro, niñatos nerd que no han dado palo al agua en su vida que se veían millonarios.

Todos intentando engañar al resto de la población de las bondades del bitcoño, que ellos habían adquirido casi gratis o a precio asequible.

Hinchando el globo. Hinchando la burbuja. Haciendo publicidad de sus bondades, porque iba a subir a 100.000 dólares.

Cuando estaba a 19.000 $ decían que no había que vender, porque multiplicaría exponencialmente.

Y ahora, a menos de 7.000 $ ninguno de ellos quiere comprar...ni vender...ni sacar la pasta del exchange para no tributar el 23% a Hacienda...:XX:

Los próximos palos estarán en los exchanges...de ahí saldrán los próximos millonarios con el esfuerzo ajeno de los bitcoñeros que confiaron en ellos.::

Bienvenidos al mundo real.


----------



## Esse est deus (6 Feb 2018)

A ver, veo muchos comentarios vacios en todos los sentidos y pocas observaciones al video que se puso ayer por aquí.

La maldita blockchain registra los movimientos y los expone para TODO EL MUNDO

Voy a insistir con el video por segundo día

youtube.com/watch?v=PyuygfIbFZo&t=2s​


----------



## mack008 (6 Feb 2018)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> A ver, veo muchos comentarios vacios en todos los sentidos y pocas observaciones al video que se puso ayer por aquí.
> 
> La maldita blockchain registra los movimientos y los expone para TODO EL MUNDO
> 
> ...



vídeo muy interesante. Mi sepa va de camino para recargar 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> tu riete, pero ese articulo iba 50 años adelantado a su tiempo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Estoy por vender mi coche y comprar un carruaje de caballos, cambiar mi sofá por un canto rodado, y en vez de TV pondré una foto de Montoro...por supuesto, mi smart phone lo sustituiré por señales de humo, y este foro pasaremos a llevarlo por correo postal, y la nevera la usaré como gallinero en medio de la cocina para tener huevos frescos...de la leche fresca se encargará mi mujer por las mañanas, ::

El hombre es vago por naturaleza.

Un saludo y veremos si quieren o no que germine por estas cotas el próximo Everest.


----------



## bubbler (6 Feb 2018)

empecemos a hablar de la concentración *física*/jurídica-técnica (dns, backbones) de la minería...

Si sacan a los perros de caza, ¿cómo va a soportar una comunidad descentralizada de bajo hashrate el pre-salto incremental negativo de dificultad?

Pueden dejar KO al BTC... que no al criptoecosistema...

ARDOR en sentido jurídico lo tiene muy crudo... Y eso que voy hasta las orejas de esta e IGNIS...


----------



## loquesubebaja (6 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *Arras,* a mi la Market cap. me parece que ha hecho una plana irregular con máximos en Onda B.
> El mínimo es la onda C.
> 
> Son casi iguales que los HCH, pero las ondas planas irregulares anteceden a un mercado meta alcista, y los HCH son inicio de un mercado bajista.
> ...



Los chamanes también hablaban raro...


----------



## Obduliez (6 Feb 2018)

Yo, desde que descubrí el foro, leo mucho y escribo poco. Me parece una explicación GENIAL de lo que está pasando y porqué. Gracias por insistir. 



Los soles al lunes dijo:


> ...
> 
> Voy a insistir con el video por segundo día
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=PyuygfIbFZo&t=2s​


----------



## mamendurrio (6 Feb 2018)

Max Keiser Tweet hoy:
The hard #Bitcoin floor is $4,000 - the price where many marginal miners drop out. The risk/reward - at current prices - is good.
Twitter
*
BTC no puede ir a cero. No es una compañía o acción que quiebra y pierde todo su valor. Siempre habremos gente que compraríamos todo si baja a 0.10


----------



## Esse est deus (6 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Grandisima ignorancia del chapulinsito... Primero por equiparar carteras/wallets con personas/inversores. No tienen nada que ver.
> 
> Lo segundo y más grave, por relacionar el numero de carteras y sus contenidos con ballenas o pececillos que compran/venden.
> 
> ...



No sé muy bien si tienes problemas de atención o de razonamiento o ambas. No sé si más allá del video te has parado un par de minutos a seguir el gráfico de un par de carteras grandes como para entender que movimientos de 40.000 BTC en cuestión de horas, tanto en salida como en entrada, pueden ser debidas las comisiones. 

Bueno, no sé para que me desgasto.


----------



## Costa2439 (6 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sota, hoy tengo buenas noticias.
> 
> Se está formando una figura de vuelta en BTC, si no se chafa, la guerra habrá terminado, romperá máximos y y su objetivo desde aquí es 25000, como primera parada.
> 
> ...



Vaya por dios, ya tenemos un nuevo testigo del Bitcoin, yo creia que eras mas de Etherum


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Feb 2018)

¿Os habéis fijado que en bitcoin el toro sube por la ventana y el oso baja por las escaleras?


----------



## p_pin (6 Feb 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado que en bitcoin el toro sube por la ventana y el oso baja por las escaleras?



Cierto, eso mismo pensé yo. El objetivo es claro, asustar a la gente para que se deshaga de sus btc

PD: He estado un tiempo K.O por problemas de salud (no demasiado serios), pero sigo holdeando... cada vez que tengo la tentación busco en google montoro y se me pasan las ganas de vender )


----------



## Antonius Block (6 Feb 2018)

El vídeo de las ballenas presenta un original análisis, pero por ejercer de abogado noicoiner y abarcar todos los puntos de vista, la reciente concentración de bitcoins en los grandes tenedores podría significar precisamente lo contrario: es decir, que los grandes tenedores se dedican a comprar precisamente para que el precio no acabe de hundirse del todo y se deprecien todos sus bitcoins (que de sacarlos al mercado ahora llevarían la cotización a los infiernos).
Pero remarco que es solamente otro punto de vista.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Feb 2018)

Rebote :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## ForeroMedio (6 Feb 2018)

Rebote fuerte y ahora va perdiendo fuerza... sera el fin de la tendencia bajista?


----------



## lewis (6 Feb 2018)




----------



## Esse est deus (6 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> en estos dos meses que he seguido lo del bitcoin , he aprendido que hay una comunidad de fanaticos del bitcoño que esta pero que muy loca. Tambien que la avaricia es insaciable, es ciega y completamente irracional, y por lo tanto es una fuerza teremendamente poderosa. Luego estan los lobos que se nutren de las dos cosas que he mencionado.
> Puede ocurrir cualquier cosa. Y me temo que hay abierta una posibilidad a que esto no haya acabado ni mucho menos. La locura puede ir mucho mas lejos y arruinar todavia a muchas mas personas, pero arruinar de verdad. La gente esta loca. Y si esto se dispara el pinchazo no sera como lo q



Hay fanáticos de las tecnologías, fanáticos de las tendencias y especuladores pro lucro de todos los pelos. Son fenómenos que nada tienen que ver en primera instancia unos con otros. Otra cosa es que la avaricia transversalice a todos con el devenir. 

Luego está la misión de las criptomonedas per se y dentro de la estrategia de las políticas monetarias actuales, que pueden ser enfrentadas, compaginables o pensadas para la sustitución, esto lo iremos viendo con el tiempo, si fue planificado o casual.

La cadena de bloques no ha hecho nada más que empezar como estandar y permanecerá. La inversión especulativa probablemente continuará por muchos motivos. El dinero fiduciario veremos en que lugar queda, los estados a un tiempo cada vez son más dominantes con su población y a un tiempo adelgazan su poder en favor de estructuras supraestatales, constriñen y pierden soberanía. Probablemente sus monedas sean un reflejo. 

Desde luego la visión de que esto tenía un principio y un fin es, digamos, entre estrecha e ingenua.


----------



## Lord Vader (7 Feb 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ahora dicen que Satoshi Nakamoto podría ser Bram Cohen, el tipo que inventó el protocolo Bittorrent allá a principios de los 2000. ¿Cómo lo véis?





Dicen que el auténtico Satoshi ha sido visto hoy en la audiencia del Senado :XX::XX:






---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 00:51 ----------

Por cierto, no se si lo habéis puesto:

*Senate Releases Testimonies Ahead of Crypto Hearing*
Senate Releases Testimonies Ahead of Crypto Hearing - Bitcoin News


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (7 Feb 2018)

Por favor trolls, no paréis. Estereotipable, tienes un nuevo fan.


----------



## Venganza. (7 Feb 2018)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Maldita blockchain, todo a la vista de todos.



oye, no des mas pistas. q cada cual se las apañe.


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> Este sistema especulativo-casino, donde se cotiza fuera de un mercado "regulado" ( la bolsa ya sabemos que regulada solo en apariencia y forma) las 24 horas del dia incluidos fines de semana, donde uno se hace su wallet "confidencial" y "encriptada", donde hay brokers camuflados en "exchanges", ha llegado para quedarse, eso esta bastante claro.
> el 95% palmara su pasta, y un 5% ganara. Igual que en cualquier casino.
> 
> Muchos se creen que esto del bitcoño es una burbuja al uso y les estan tomando el pelo. Las subidas y bajadas estan completamente manipuladas. Bajaron hasta que vieron que la gente empezaba a comprar de nuevo. O quizas lo bajaron y lo volvieron a subir un poco para que se animaran mas pardillos porque la cosa "empezaba a ir p'arriba" de nuevo.
> ...




Lo de perder pasta dependerá de cada uno y su filosofía de inversión.

Lo de comprar barato y vender caro es mas antiguo que toser, todo dependerá del nivel de avaricia de cada uno, el nivel de holdeo, el nivel de creencia o no en según que proyectos, retirar a fiat cada cierto tiempo o no, etc etc.

Soléis generalizar demasiado y ya aburre.


----------



## Geldschrank (7 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Detener , detener ...pues no , pero bajarle el precio un 90 % si que pueden



Te lo guardo para futuros owneds.


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ve mi primer BTC a 25000 para el final de Febrero?
> 
> Es mi mejor escenario.




Pues como lo claves, yo en 25.000 vendo hasta mis gallumbos :XX:


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ve mi primer BTC a 25000 para el final de Febrero?
> 
> Es mi mejor escenario.



Para eso tendría que subir 800$ +- diarios sin corregir durante más de 20 día seguidos.


----------



## Lord Vader (7 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hay otros escenarios un poco más suaves, pero no me interesa considerarlos ahora.
> 
> 
> Yo tb venderé, pero para ir recomprando, a ver si cuando toque eso del que se come el nabo en la tele, ya llego con 10/20 BTCs y BTC a 400.000 o así.
> ...



Desde luego es mas agradable leerte cosas sobre BTC a 400k que cuando decías que bajaría a 200$. 

¿A que ATH crees que puede llegar en 2018?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Feb 2018)

A pumpear duro otra vez en busca de los 10.000 pipazos.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (7 Feb 2018)

Veo muchas ansias generalizadas por volver a ATH.

Estamos en otro ciclo, señores y para volver a una senda alcista todavía hemos de pasar por el peaje del máximo dolor.

Esto va para largo. Al tiempo.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Feb 2018)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Veo muchas ansias generalizadas por volver a ATH.
> 
> Estamos en otro ciclo, señores y para volver a una senda alcista todavía hemos de pasar por el peaje del máximo dolor.
> 
> Esto va para largo. Al tiempo.




Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar. La semana que viene tanto podemos estar en nuevo ATH como en $5000


----------



## louis.gara (7 Feb 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar. La semana que viene tanto podemos estar en nuevo ATH como en $5000



Ni 5 ni 25 seguro.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Feb 2018)

Yo ya no digo nada. Las variaciones de hace unos meses ahora son impensables... por suaves. Hace unos meses, 100$ al día era mucho, hace dos años eran dignas de análisis profundo... hoy en día eso se mueve en una hora.

Puede ser que baje más, pero en momentos tan "malos", que rebote, ayuda.


----------



## kikepm (7 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> en estos dos meses que he seguido lo del bitcoin , he aprendido que hay una comunidad de fanaticos del bitcoño que esta pero que muy loca.



Claro, ese es exactamente la clave de todo el asunto.

Somos fanáticos dispuestos a mantener independientemente de cualquier consideración. Como si baja a 190€, que fue mi precio de compra, bueno en ese caso compraría unos cuantos, probablemente cientos.

Y como yo hay otros varios milllones de locos furiosos.

Y piensa que sólo habrá 21.000.000 millones de BTC.



Quizás si empiezas a poner en perspectiva estos dos datos comprendas porque SABEMOS que BTC llegará hasta la luna. Es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Pirro (7 Feb 2018)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Veo muchas ansias generalizadas por volver a ATH.
> 
> Estamos en otro ciclo, señores y para volver a una senda alcista todavía hemos de pasar por el peaje del máximo dolor.
> 
> Esto va para largo. Al tiempo.



Bueno, si hacemos un paréntesis de tres míseros meses en una historia de nueve años la senda alcista nunca se perdió. 

Los que ahora están a pérdidas son una minoría muy minoritaria de los holders. Y de entre los que están a pérdidas, algunos holdearán a largo plazo y muy probablemente recuperen. Otros tendrán suerte en Shitland y recuperen. Y otros venderán a pérdidas por necesidad o simplemente impaciencia. Esos son nuestros héroes.


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Bueno, si hacemos un paréntesis de tres míseros meses en una historia de nueve años la senda alcista nunca se perdió.
> 
> Los que ahora están a pérdidas son una minoría muy minoritaria de los holders. Y de entre los que están a pérdidas, algunos holdearán a largo plazo y muy probablemente recuperen. Otros tendrán suerte en Shitland y recuperen. Y otros venderán a pérdidas por necesidad o simplemente impaciencia. Esos son nuestros héroes.



Añadiría que a pesar de que siempre recurrimos a la frase de "el hombre es el único animal que tropieza ...." sea posible que predecir el futuro mirando el pasado reciente, sea una labor demasiado sencilla para que se cumpla de nuevo.


Ya todos dan por sentado que toca lateral bajista hasta los 4000$ o sea un -80% de máximos...


Bien, eso sería el patrón que sucedió tras el pico del 2013$...vale, vendamos todos hoy, y recompremos a 4000 en unos meses.

¿de verdad os pensáis que esto es tan sencillo?

Tras el pico a 1200 en 2013 ni dios sabía hasta dónde podría bajar...incluso muchos de por aquí , pensaron que podría volver a centavos ¿y por que no?


Ahora el escenario es muy diferente, cada vez quedan menos tontos que piensen en un escenario de BTC a 100$, y si se vieran, no duraría ese precio ni un milisegúndo.

Cada vez se minan menos BTC dada su curva inflacionaria, cada vez hay más seguidores, incluso manos fuertes están dentro desde hace muchos meses.

Esto no se parece en nada al 2014, y por lo tanto dudo que se repita aquel escenario.

Solo tenéis que hacer números y ver los BTC libres en los exchanger para venta...

Si lo ponen a 100$ va a ser un montaje como ponerlo a 20.000$ en un abrir y cerrar de ojos...pero me creería más los 20K, no por ser holder, si no por la escasez del recurso y su potencial demanda a largo plazo si continúa su adopción.

Mi apuesta es que no toca desierto de muchos meses a mitad de camino de ninguna parte...esto va a ir mucho más rápido que entonces, pues los nuevos actores ya no son todos frikis como hace 5 años.

un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## waukegan (8 Feb 2018)

Estamos en la página de la bestia. Cuidaos las espaldas ahí fuera.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (8 Feb 2018)

Vaya mierda de trolls, Nico cuéntate algo. Lo de materializar numeritos en la pantalla del PC me gustaba. Cuéntame más.


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (8 Feb 2018)

La espiral bajista en la cotización del bitcoin da paso hoy a un contundente rebote, inédito desde que comenzara su desplome.


----------



## Registrador (8 Feb 2018)

Si creo una nueva cartera con Segwit, podré *recibir* Bitcoins desde direcciones sin Segwit?

Podré *enviar* Bitcoins desde esa cartera hacia direcciones sin Segwit?

Gracias.


----------



## tastas (8 Feb 2018)

Registrador dijo:


> Si creo una nueva cartera con Segwit, podré *recibir* Bitcoins desde direcciones sin Segwit?
> 
> Podré *enviar* Bitcoins desde esa cartera hacia direcciones sin Segwit?
> 
> Gracias.



Sí, puedes hacer todo lo que pones. Nunca he tenido problemas por utilizar direcciones segwit. 

Podría ser que algunos exchanges no enviaran hacia direcciones segwit. No creo que sea algo habitual hoy. Yo descartaría un exchange incapaz de adaptarse a este cambio.

Taptap


----------



## san_miguel (8 Feb 2018)

Os lo pongo aquí también.

European Banks Could Soon Hold Bitcoin, Admits ECB President


----------



## MIP (8 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Os lo pongo aquí también.
> 
> European Banks Could Soon Hold Bitcoin, Admits ECB President



¿Que van a hacer, contener la respiración y enfadarse mucho?


----------



## hydra69 (8 Feb 2018)

MIP dijo:


> ¿Que van a hacer, contener la respiración y enfadarse mucho?



Evitar cualquier forma de cambiar tus bitmierdas por dinero de verdad.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2018)

No se si entendeis la noticia.
Los bancos estan comprando bitcoin.

Al final solo el hydra69 y el otro tonto de los cojones qeu va trollenado por aqui y por alla no tendran ningun bitcoin.

Bueno ,dejemoslos con sus felices depositos al 1% 

Eso si, le echan mas horas al foro de cryptomonedas que nadie. :XX:

Bilis, mucha bilis.


----------



## iaGulin (8 Feb 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> Evitar cualquier forma de cambiar tus bitmierdas por dinero de verdad.



El inglés bien ¿no?


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Feb 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> Evitar *cualquier forma de cambiar tus bitmierdas* por dinero de verdad.




Pero tío, Si esto del bitcoin te repugna tanto ¿Que cojones haces aquí? ienso:


----------



## Bucanero (8 Feb 2018)

El btc parece que se quiere poner un poco en modo de agujero negro. Uff yo veo rebote fuerte pero ya. to de moon. Eso espero jeje.


----------



## Atheist (8 Feb 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> El btc parece que se quiere poner un poco en modo de agujero negro. Uff yo veo rebote fuerte pero ya. to de moon. Eso espero jeje.



Rebote donde? Si está en subida desde que tocó los 6000


----------



## mamendurrio (8 Feb 2018)

Forbes: Lisa de los más ricos en crypto:
https://www.forbes.com/richest-in-cryptocurrency/#769f1b951d49


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (8 Feb 2018)

John McAfee
‏
Cuenta verificada

@officialmcafee
11 minHace 11 minutos
Más
Binance has suspended trading. The company claims that they are doing a system upgrade and will resume at 2:00 AM GMT Friday. While I have no hard evidence, rumours are flying among top crypto influencers that they may have been hacked. Will keep you informed.


----------



## Costa2439 (8 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> ¡¡Petardazo tudamún de Bitcoin!!
> 
> Del Bitcoin auténtico, me refiero



De repente todo el mundo se a dado cuenta de que es el auténtico, es increible, de ahi su subida, ya era hora, nada que ver con la manipulacion de los de siempre

Tixel aparece!!!


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> De repente todo el mundo se a dado cuenta de que es el auténtico, es increible, de ahi su subida, ya era hora, nada que ver con la manipulacion de los de siempre
> 
> Tixel aparece!!!



:XX:

Estáis todos equivocados, el único verdadero es el que llevo yo. :

Así es la vida...siempre ha sido así, y siempre lo será.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Feb 2018)

Arizona podría convertirse en el primer estado de EE.UU en aceptar pagos de impuestos con bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Si se da este paso avanzamos hacia el status de liquidez. 

Lo que se condensa en líquido pierde su condición de volatil, supongo que antes habrá fuertes movimientos de acaparación. 

Veremos...


----------



## tixel (9 Feb 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo ya no digo nada. Las variaciones de hace unos meses ahora son impensables... por suaves. Hace unos meses, 100$ al día era mucho, hace dos años eran dignas de análisis profundo... hoy en día eso se mueve en una hora.
> 
> Puede ser que baje más, pero en momentos tan "malos", que rebote, ayuda.



El nivel del hilo de costumbre, que ni siquiera se entienden los porcentajes. A ver majete, no es lo mismo una subida de 100$ cuando cotiza a 1 que cuando cotiza a 10.000
¿hay que explicar esto?


----------



## iaGulin (9 Feb 2018)

Rompiendo máximos por ahora en Binance, 8,516.00$.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Feb 2018)

se va a 9000-10000


----------



## Depeche (9 Feb 2018)

Yo veo primera resistencia en 9.200 más o menos y superada esta la siguiente la veo en 10.800


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (9 Feb 2018)

Tixel/VendoTuliPanes y Keinur, ¿por qué no ponéis el pantallazo de Bcash cayendo mientras el resto sube?

Es una pregunta retórica, la respuesta ya me la sé.

Ánimo trolls.


----------



## vpsn (10 Feb 2018)

Donde estan los tarados que recomendaban vender a 6000?


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Feb 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Donde estan los tarados que recomendaban vender a 6000?




Metidos en la cueva


----------



## Arctic (10 Feb 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Donde estan los tarados que recomendaban vender a 6000?



Probablemente cambiándole el aceite al Panda. Cuando caiga otra vez vendrán, es la alegría que les queda.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Feb 2018)

¡¡Petardazo tudamún de Bitcoin!!

Del Bitcoin auténtico, me refiero


----------



## silverwindow (10 Feb 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Donde estan los tarados que recomendaban vender a 6000?




Trangando bilis, escondidos y en silencio.
Perdedores.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Feb 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Donde estan los tarados que recomendaban vender a 6000?



Esperando el dip.

Twitter

---------- Post added 10-feb-2018 at 09:41 ----------

Nuclear scientists ARRESTED for trying to mine Bitcoin on government supercomputers...

Nuclear scientists ARRESTED for trying to mine Bitcoin on government supercomputers... - Global Cryptocurrency Press - The latest in bitcoin and cryptocurrency.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Feb 2018)

Si se estabiliza por esta zona, ya estará bien... después del bajón de enero, la recuperación aun es muy débil y no se trata de hacer rallies todos los días para compensar.

Paciencia y HODL.


----------



## tixel (10 Feb 2018)

PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Tixel/VendoTuliPanes y Keinur, ¿por qué no ponéis el pantallazo de Bcash cayendo mientras el resto sube?
> 
> Es una pregunta retórica, la respuesta ya me la sé.
> 
> Ánimo trolls.



Cayendo. Aqui a algunos hay que explicarles lo que es subir y bajar.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2018 at 15:32 ----------




vpsn dijo:


> Donde estan los tarados que recomendaban vender a 6000?



Yo vendí a 6000 pero en Noviembre y no me arrepiento nada. Si me hubiese quedado con el puñetero hodl hubiera dejado de ganar. Además de que no quiero saber nada de btc ni de ripple ahí suban lo que les de la gana.


----------



## louis.gara (10 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Cayendo. Aqui a algunos hay que explicarles lo que es subir y bajar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-feb-2018 at 15:32 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya te lo explico yo, vendiendo a 6000 has perdido más de 2000 dólares por btc a día de hoy. Si no quieres saber nada de ellos haberlos vendido a 18000 alma de cántaro, ya hace falta ser paleto macho.


----------



## Carlos1 (10 Feb 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> Ya te lo explico yo, vendiendo a 6000 has perdido más de 2000 dólares por btc a día de hoy. Si no quieres saber nada de ellos haberlos vendido a 18000 alma de cántaro, ya hace falta ser paleto macho.




Pero si no ha dicho a qué precio ha comprado.:fiufiu:

Mi primera enmienda en este mundo es "lo que he ganado y no lo que hubiese ganado". Si nos ponemos a calentarnos la cabeza con "que hubiese pasado si....", esas son pensamientos inmaduros y de críos.


----------



## iaGulin (10 Feb 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> Ya te lo explico yo, vendiendo a 6000 has perdido más de 2000 dólares por btc a día de hoy. Si no quieres saber nada de ellos haberlos vendido a 18000 alma de cántaro, ya hace falta ser paleto macho.



Ha dejado de ganar, no perdido. Que es distinto.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 Feb 2018)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo veo primera resistencia en 9.200 más o menos y superada esta la siguiente la veo en 10.800



Que tú lo digas es garantía de que esos números no valen nada :XX::XX::XX:

PD. ¿Cómo tienes la jeta de asomarte por aquí? Lárgate a seguir timando a la gente por Telegram, escoria.


----------



## louis.gara (10 Feb 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pero si no ha dicho a qué precio ha comprado.:fiufiu:
> 
> Mi primera enmienda en este mundo es "lo que he ganado y no lo que hubiese ganado". Si nos ponemos a calentarnos la cabeza con "que hubiese pasado si....", esas son pensamientos inmaduros y de críos.



Dice que los ha vendido en noviembre para no dejar de ganar. Conociendo al personaje probablemente los habrá cambiado por Bcrash, que en ese mes llegaron a 0,35btc y a día de hoy están a 0,14. Gran himbersor el tixel, como otros tantos ya no vuelve tanto por aquí, sufriendo en silencio con el culo en llamas y tragando bilis.


----------



## Speculo (11 Feb 2018)

Pues a día de hoy creo que se puede decir sin problema que la burbuja de precio que era bitcoin ha estallado.
Ahora faltaría saber, para tener datos concretos de la magnitud del movimiento, cuánto dinero se ha quedado pillado en máximos y alrededores, incluído ese dinero de gente que hasta hace un mes eran multimillonarios (o eso he oído decir a alguno) y cargaron con todo cuando vieron el precio bajar a quince mil.

También sería curioso saber, aunque esto no tiene que ver con el asunto de la burbuja, si bitcoin finalmente servirá para algo algún día o pasará a la historia como un timo de la estampita más.


----------



## lewis (11 Feb 2018)

Joder, aquí todo Diós mirando la cotización a todas horas para poder meter un poco el morro, en fin.


----------



## hydra69 (11 Feb 2018)

$ *7,877.06 Just now-8.80%
*​

:XX::XX: 

Maradona "Que la chupen y sigan chupando " - YouTube​


----------



## tolomeo (11 Feb 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> $ 7,877.06 Just now-8.80%



Este chico es tonto, el pobre


----------



## silverwindow (11 Feb 2018)

Ultimo tren para subirse.
Fracasados del deposito al 1%,estais avisados.


----------



## species8472 (11 Feb 2018)

Bitcoin hace un año 800€, hoy 6.500€
ETH hace un año 9€, hoy 650€
Neo hace un año 0,1€, hoy 85€

Por nombrar 3 de las más conocidas. Ojalá me pillasen todos los años burbujas así, que multiplican los ahorros en órdenes de magnitud incluso después de haber reventado según indican los expertos del hilo


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2018)

Grandes críticas siempre a BTC si sube ponzi, si baja burbuja estallando...da la impresión que lo que alegraría a muchos sería que palmase pasta todo el que esté invertido en esto.

La riqueza de muchos individuos trae riqueza al resto de individuos.

Un tipo que ha montado un imperio económico como por ejemplo Amancio O, genera riqueza para España a espuertas, trabajos directos, indirectos, impuestos...

Si gracias a BTC en España por poner un ejemplo, aparecieran poco a poco 1000 millonarios, eso beneficiaría al país, y si se arruinan, sería malo para el grupo.

Nadie critica los ETF, FDS, Warrants, derivados miles...cuando son objetos más que demostrados que a largo plazo arruinan al 95% de sus usuarios.

Nadie criticaba a la Peseta, cuando año tras año se depreciaba respecto al marco, a la libra, al florin, al franco...y nos convertía en país de pandereta orientado a que los holders de monedas potentes, comprasen villa y sirvientes en esta piel de toro.

Por lo que ami respecta, aun que no tuviera ni un solo BTC, ojala dejase sembrada España de millonarios, y lo mismo si los holders de Telefónica logran en los próximos años retornos del 10.000%

Os cabrearíais si ahora en España apareciera una gran reserva de Gas y petróleo...pues el BTC podría ser algo parecido a menor escala si dejara el país sembrado de millonarios.

Cualquier ministro de economía se frotaría las manos si así fuera, un tipo que logra 20 millones de € con BTC podría invertir en inmuebles, montar negocios, y contratar gente.

Un tipo que pierde su inversión, no aporta valor añadido a la ecuación de la riqueza.

Un saludo


----------



## hydra69 (11 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Este chico es tonto, el pobre



Soy tonto,pero tu pierdes pa$$ta sucnormal...el pobre dice ...:XX::XX:

A ver pa cuando nos haces un MCaffe xD :XX::XX:

El fundador de McAfee se “comerá su pene” si el bitcoin no alcanza el millón de dólares en 2020

Este se comerá su pene y tu seguramente acabaras entre cartones :XX:


----------



## tixel (11 Feb 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> Ya te lo explico yo, vendiendo a 6000 has perdido más de 2000 dólares por btc a día de hoy. Si no quieres saber nada de ellos haberlos vendido a 18000 alma de cántaro, ya hace falta ser paleto macho.



Tu eres tonto y ¿pretendes darme lecciones?. A ver que te hago el esquema, vendí los btc y compre bch, eth y otras que se revalorizarón bastante más que el 33% de mierda que hizo el btc en ese tiempo.
Te queda claro, ahora.
Y puntualizo, la cantidad de btc equivalentes que tengo hoy es mayor que la que tenía en Noviembre. 
Ya se que lo tuyo no es pensar pero tampoco es tan dificil de entender.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2018 at 12:49 ----------




Speculo dijo:


> Pues a día de hoy creo que se puede decir sin problema que la burbuja de precio que era bitcoin ha estallado.
> Ahora faltaría saber, para tener datos concretos de la magnitud del movimiento, cuánto dinero se ha quedado pillado en máximos y alrededores, incluído ese dinero de gente que hasta hace un mes eran multimillonarios (o eso he oído decir a alguno) y cargaron con todo cuando vieron el precio bajar a quince mil.
> 
> También sería curioso saber, aunque esto no tiene que ver con el asunto de la burbuja, si bitcoin finalmente servirá para algo algún día o pasará a la historia como un timo de la estampita más.



Eso se ira aclarando como ya se va aclarando en este hilo que btc no vale para nada y acabará valiendo 0. Hay un montón de monedas que lo hacen mejor que btc en cualquier métrica, casi todas de hecho.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Feb 2018)

Arizona cerca de aceptar bitcoin para el pago de impuestos:
Arizona Moves One Step Closer to Accepting Bitcoin for Taxes - CoinDesk


Ansiedad con el precio de Bitcoin: 
Ansiedad con el precio de bitcoin: habilitan línea de emergencia para ayuda psicológica en Rusia | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## louis.gara (11 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Tu eres tonto y ¿pretendes darme lecciones?. A ver que te hago el esquema, vendí los btc y compre bch, eth y otras que se revalorizarón bastante más que el 33% de mierda que hizo el btc en ese tiempo.
> Te queda claro, ahora.
> Y puntualizo, la cantidad de btc equivalentes que tengo hoy es mayor que la que tenía en Noviembre.
> Ya se que lo tuyo no es pensar pero tampoco es tan dificil de entender.





Te contradices a ti mismo, si no quieres los bitcoins para nada, cómo es que tienes más que antes? No tienes lo gordo en BCRASH, farsante?

No eres el único que ha usado parte de sus bitcoins para invertir en otras criptos que se han revalorizado más, sin embargo a no ser que las hayas convertido a fiat o vuelto a bitcoins en su pico de revalorización, no has ganado más que holdeando salvo casos contados dado que la gran mayoría de criptos se han desvalorizado más cuando el bitcoin ha caído. 

Si ahora tienes más bitcoins que antes es que o bien has tradeado con ellos, o tus himbersiones en criptos han retornado a BTC, lo cual no es coherente con el mensaje de que vas a tope con BCRASH y no quieres saber nada de BTC. Aunque a estas alturas ya nadie se sorprende de tus incoherencias, bufón.


----------



## tixel (11 Feb 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> Te contradices a ti mismo, si no quieres los bitcoins para nada, cómo es que tienes más que antes? No tienes lo gordo en BCRASH, farsante?
> 
> No eres el único que ha usado parte de sus bitcoins para invertir en otras criptos que se han revalorizado más, sin embargo a no ser que las hayas convertido a fiat o vuelto a bitcoins en su pico de revalorización, no has ganado más que holdeando salvo casos contados dado que la gran mayoría de criptos se han desvalorizado más cuando el bitcoin ha caído.
> 
> Si ahora tienes más bitcoins que antes es que o bien has tradeado con ellos, o tus himbersiones en criptos han retornado a BTC, lo cual no es coherente con el mensaje de que vas a tope con BCRASH y no quieres saber nada de BTC. Aunque a estas alturas ya nadie se sorprende de tus incoherencias, bufón.



Definitivamente no se puede ser más corto. Que parte de btc equivalentes ahora no entiendes.
Y por supuesto como no eres capaz de entender eso eres incapaz de entender q alguien que se salió de btc y los metiese en otras alt en caso de que los volviese a comprar btc tendría más.
Es que no hay por donde coger las gilipolleces que dices, y eres tan tonto que ni siquiera te enteras de que no dices mas que tonterias.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Feb 2018)

Tutorial completo (3 partes) de como montar un nodo de lightning network propio en mainnet, explicado paso a paso en español por @SmokeBlackTime (twitter) para los que se animen a experimentar con esta tecnologia de segunda capa de Bitcoin! (subtítulos en ingles también)

Como crear un Nodo de Lightning Network Parte 1 - YouTube
Como crear un Nodo de Lightning Network Parte 2 - YouTube
Como crear un Nodo de Lightning Network Parte 3 - YouTube

Yo seguí esta guía que doy fe que funciona correctamente también (tengo una camiseta pedida de camino ): 
Harnessing Lightning For Instant Bitcoin Transacting


----------



## tixel (11 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Tutorial completo (3 partes) de como montar un nodo de lightning network propio en mainnet, explicado paso a paso en español por @SmokeBlackTime (twitter) para los que se animen a experimentar con esta tecnologia de segunda capa de Bitcoin! (subtítulos en ingles también)
> 
> Como crear un Nodo de Lightning Network Parte 1 - YouTube
> Como crear un Nodo de Lightning Network Parte 2 - YouTube
> ...



Para perder el tiempo ya tengo otros pasatiempos.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2018 at 15:54 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Anda que no hay que hacer encaje de bolillos para poder pagar un puto café con Bitcoin :XX:
> 
> Al alcance de cualquiera, hoyga. Las LN van a ser un exitazo



Y por encima no va a funcionar y en la cadena de 1Mb ni soñarlo. Y con solo un 14% en medio año de adopción de sw menos todavia.
Pero los tarados de este hilo siguen con sus paridas as usual


----------



## bmbnct (11 Feb 2018)

Artículo sobre los diferentes frentes abiertos para el anonimato de Bitcoin:

Anonymous Bitcoin

Curiosidad:

Advertising Screens Hacked To Mine BitCoin


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Feb 2018)

A falta de otras noticias cabe destacar que la mempool lleva varios días baja, muy baja y eso es bueno.


----------



## tolomeo (11 Feb 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> Soy tonto,pero tu pierdes pa$$ta sucnormal...el pobre dice ...:XX::XX:
> 
> A ver pa cuando nos haces un MCaffe xD :XX::XX:
> 
> ...



No solo eres tonto del culo, sino que además eres un pobre hombre carcomido por la envidia.
Pendiente de la mínima bajada para venir a rebuznar, qué triste.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Feb 2018)

Parece que Electrum se pone las pilas:

- Electrum Personal Server (en fase alfa):

[bitcoin-dev] Electrum Personal Server alpha release

- Nueva versión con mejoras interesantes:

electrum/RELEASE-NOTES at 4b4ad22e905b8596195336cde0ac50be0d737c85 · spesmilo/electrum · GitHub


----------



## Periplo (11 Feb 2018)

Cuanto creeis que bajara Btc cuando los estafadores de la mayoria de ICOS empiezen a cobrar sus ganancias de miles y miles de estafados?


----------



## hydra69 (11 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> No solo eres tonto del culo, sino que además eres un pobre hombre carcomido por la envidia.
> Pendiente de la mínima bajada para venir a rebuznar, qué triste.



Pues seré un tonto del culo,pero tu te estas arruinando.Y creeme eso no me genera ninguna envidia..de hecho me das mucha pena.

Vende que aun estas a tiempo.:XX::XX:

O promedia y comprate unos cuantos lamborginis :bla::XX:.Menudo payaso.:XX:


----------



## bmbnct (11 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Anda que no hay que hacer encaje de bolillos para poder pagar un puto café con Bitcoin :XX:
> 
> Al alcance de cualquiera, hoyga. Las LN van a ser un exitazo



Que va, es super sencillo. Si te has molestado en leer el enlace que he seguido veras que en 15 min (una vez que el nodo esta sincronizado) lo haces; están todos los pasos puestos con video y todo.
Mira, esto es el pedido de una pegatina que acabo de hacer en casa de un colega:






---------- Post added 11-feb-2018 at 21:15 ----------

Estamos haciendo un manual donde en una raspberry se pueda poner un nodo completo bitcoin con un nodo LN. 
Cuando esté listo lo pasare por aquí.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (11 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Que va, es super sencillo. Si te has molestado en leer el enlace que he seguido veras que en 15 min (una vez que el nodo esta sincronizado) lo haces; están todos los pasos puestos con video y todo.
> Mira, esto es el pedido de una pegatina que acabo de hacer en casa de un colega:
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el manual que vais a hacer, la duda que tengo es si se podría hacer todo en una tarjeta de 256 GB en vez de usar un disco externo para guardar la blockchain.





BITCOIN vs. ALTCOINS 2018 PREDICTION - EPIC MEME! - YouTube​


----------



## bmbnct (11 Feb 2018)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el manual que vais a hacer, la duda que tengo es si se podría hacer todo en una tarjeta de 256 GB en vez de usar un disco externo para guardar la blockchain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no es posible, la SD no lo soportaria; de hecho para simplemente hacer funcionar un nodo bitcoin completo en la raspberry 3 además de sacar la swap al disco externo, hay que sincronizar la blockchain en otro dispositivo (o descargarla de un tercero cómo GetBitcoinBlockchain.com - fast way to download Bitcoin blockchain) para después copiar la blockchain al disco externo de la raspberry. Esto es porque la memoria de la raspberry pi 3 no es suficiente. Pero una vez hecho, el nodo bitcoin se muestra muy estable (el mio lleva semanas sin ningún problema).

Para además del nodo completo bitcoin soportar un nodo LN hay que modificar el uso de memoria de la base de datos.

Pero como muestra la siguiente imagen, una vez realizado, la rasp queda estable con ambos servicios corriendo a la vez. 

Esto si es "encaje de bolillos", pero la raspberry da para lo que da. Con un portátil o un minipc con más memoria seria mucho más sencillo, aunque no tendria la gracia de tener un nodo LN corriendo en una raspberry que consume 3A/5V y no hace nada de ruido.


----------



## vpsn (12 Feb 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> Pues seré un tonto del culo,pero tu te estas arruinando.Y creeme eso no me genera ninguna envidia..de hecho me das mucha pena.
> 
> Vende que aun estas a tiempo.:XX::XX:
> 
> O promedia y comprate unos cuantos lamborginis :bla::XX:.Menudo payaso.:XX:



Meter a este tio en el ignore es hasta una ofensa para la demas gentuza que tengo alli.


----------



## Speculo (12 Feb 2018)

Si el asunto no es el precio que tenía hace un año. Es cuántos entraron a 800€ y cuántos han entrado a 19.000€. 

Que esto es una burbuja en pleno reventón no hay que ser demasiado experto para darse cuenta.
Que después de la caída de precio veremos si todo esto del criptomundo es útil o no, tampoco requiere de mucha inteligencia. 

Hay que esperar un poco más. 



species8472 dijo:


> Bitcoin hace un año 800€, hoy 6.500€
> ETH hace un año 9€, hoy 650€
> Neo hace un año 0,1€, hoy 85€
> 
> Por nombrar 3 de las más conocidas. Ojalá me pillasen todos los años burbujas así, que multiplican los ahorros en órdenes de magnitud incluso después de haber reventado según indican los expertos del hilo


----------



## bmbnct (12 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Que va, es super sencillo. Si te has molestado en leer el enlace que he seguido veras que en 15 min (una vez que el nodo esta sincronizado) lo haces; están todos los pasos puestos con video y todo.
> Mira, esto es el pedido de una pegatina que acabo de hacer en casa de un colega:
> 
> 
> ...



Ya aparece mi nodo de la raspberry en el explorador (#recksplorer)







El canal que tengo abierto es contra la tienda de Blockstream.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2018 at 14:11 ----------

Sí a alguien le interesa ir montando un nodo bitcoin completo en la raspberry aquí esta explicado:

Nodo completo Bitcoin en Raspberry Pi 3

La información que aparece en la pantalla se hace mediante scripts de Python, los puedo pasar también si hay alguien interesado. 

- Para además instalar encima el nodo LN:

Una vez montado el nodo bitcoin habría que parar el servicio bitcoind (bitcoin-cli stop) y modificar el fichero bitcoin.conf para reducir el tamaño de la bbdd y reducir tambien el consumo de memoria:

dbcache=100
maxmempool=100

Tras guardar los cambios queda instalar el nodo LN:
Paso 1, instalar las siguientes herramientas:
sudo apt-get install -y autoconf automake build-essential git libtool libgmp-dev libsqlite3-dev python python3 net-tools tmux

Paso 2: Descarga y compilación de LN:

mkdir builds && cd builds

git clone GitHub - ElementsProject/lightning: c-lightning â€” a Lightning Network implementation in C
cd lightning
make

Paso 3: Modificar el path indicando donde esta bitcoin-cli, en mi caso:

PATH=$PATH:/home/pi/client/bitcoin/src/

Paso 4: Arrancar el nodo bitcoin.
Paso 5: Arrancar LN:

Entrar en el directorio builds/lightning y ejecutar (cambiar el alias):

./lightningd/lightningd --network bitcoin --log-level debug --alias=elaliasquecadaunoquiera

Para abrir canales y demás hay otras guías, pero esta es en la que están basados los pasos arriba indicados: Harnessing Lightning For Instant Bitcoin Transacting


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Feb 2018)

Lei que los de Lightning pedían que se hiciera hincapié en el tema de la seguridad antes que en la usabilidad. Los que controláis de esto, estaría dpm si pudiéseis hacer una recopilación de consejos y buenas prácticas en tema de seguridad con LN.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Feb 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lei que los de Lightning pedían que se hiciera hincapié en el tema de la seguridad antes que en la usabilidad. Los que controláis de esto, estaría dpm si pudiéseis hacer una recopilación de consejos y buenas prácticas en tema de seguridad con LN.



Correcto, la LN no está lista aún, tiene bugs reconocidos sin solventar. De hecho en la tienda online ( Products) lo advierte:






Esto es únicamente para el que quiera probar su funcionamiento arriesgando unos pocos $. En la testnet también es posible probarlo, pero le quita la gracia 

Para probar en testnet hay además apps para Android, clientes para Windows... 
Este es uno de los mejores recopilatorios de recursos para LN que conozco: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/7pwna9/lightning_network_megathread/

Ahí encontraréis de todo.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo de la LN o es tan intuitivo como para que lo maneje un simio o no va a ninguna parte :-D... Nadie se va poner a leer nada, ni instalar nada, tiene que ser algo de interfaz agradable y que pueda manejar un niño... Si no es así eso lo utilizarán cuatro matados como ya me temo :-D...



Para testnet tienes apps para el móvil o para windows sencillisimas de usar. Pruebalas y me cuentas. De todas formas esto esta solo empezando.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo de la LN o es tan intuitivo como para que lo maneje un simio o no va a ninguna parte :-D... Nadie se va poner a leer nada, ni instalar nada, tiene que ser algo de interfaz agradable y que pueda manejar un niño... Si no es así eso lo utilizarán cuatro matados como ya me temo :-D...




Claro que si campeón, nadie va a instalar nada :bla::bla:

Por eso ya hay 650 nodos funcionando en mainnet y eso que los desarrolladores no se cansan de advertir que aun no está terminado y que es mejor esperar. El dia que los devs digan que esta preparado no me quiero imaginar la explosion de nodos que se van a montar.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Feb 2018)

Nuevo exchange descentralizado en fase BETA (tiene una red testnet para probarlo). Con comisiones del 0% hasta Julio y despues del 0.55%.
Tiene características interesantes, como que están trabajando en la integración de LN.

Hodl Hodl public BETA launch


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Nuevo exchange descentralizado en fase BETA (tiene una red testnet para probarlo). Con comisiones del 0% hasta Julio y despues del 0.55%.
> Tiene características interesantes, como que están trabajando en la integración de LN.
> 
> Hodl Hodl public BETA launch



Excelente noticia, ojalá todos los exchanges fueran descentralizados.


----------



## tastas (12 Feb 2018)

Por lo que veo es un exchange que depende de una web. Como localbitcoins pero el escrow lo hacen multifirma.
Decir que es descentralizado se me queda un poco grande ya que te basta con ir a por la web para hacerlo caer. O a por los que la mantienen. Y los datos que hay en ella que no sé cómo los van a tratar. Multisigna hace lo que estoy describiendo sin tanto ruido, hasta el punto que quiero pensar que hodlhodl es diferente porque si no, no sé a qué viene tanto ruido con este exchange.
Le están dando una publicidad que ya la quisiera Bisq, cuando sigo pensando que Bisq es mucho mejor y ya lleva un buen tiempo funcionando sin sustos.

Taptap


----------



## Claudius (12 Feb 2018)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]wOTO-Zr-hgE[/youtube]






Yo quiero ver la continuación de las escena, no nos dejes en ascuas..

En lugar de concordia, como siempre algunos buscando confrontación.

----------

Yo prefiero este, dónde Thorin lidera la compañía de enanos que no te voy a enumerar ya que en este hilo solo hablamos de Thorin por consenso pero si destacaré a sus sobrinos Kili y Fili además de Gandalf el gris y el 'joven' hobbit Bilbo en la batalla de los '5 ejercitos'.

[youtube]7qSNaxwJ78o[/youtube]

Los 'hijos' de Durin nunca rehuyen una batalla.
Replegaos a la montaña, (diría coinmarketcap and similares).
Prepararos para el asalto final, diría Azog (JPM CEO)
Los shit-enanos están formando! Forman en torno a su *rey*.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (12 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo quiero ver la continuación de las escena, no nos dejes en ascuas..
> 
> En lugar de concordia, como siempre algunos buscando confrontación.



No puse el video con la intención de crear polémica pero parece que te picó bastante, si realmente hubiera querido crear polémica lo hubiera puesto en el hilo de las Altcoins.

Sin embargo veo que el comentario de keinur hace unos días te pareció de puta madre porque no hicistes ningún comentario al respecto, al final tarde o temprano se van cayendo las caretas, bueno es saberlo. :

*Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII*


----------



## bmbnct (12 Feb 2018)

Nuevo video publicado de Andreas Antonopolous (aunque la charla es del 16 de diciembre) que habla sobre la adopción de Segwit.

Bitcoin Q&A: SegWit adoption - YouTube


----------



## fjsanchezgil (12 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Correcto, la LN no está lista aún, tiene bugs reconocidos sin solventar. De hecho en la tienda online ( Products) lo advierte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye queria preguntar, y a riesgo de parecer un asqueroso materialista, si en esos tutoriales para hacer nodos LN que circulan por ahi, se menciona algo de la posibilidad de cobrar comisiones en las transacciones que pasen por tu nodo.

He mirado un par, y en su momento monte un nodo de LN siguiendo el tutorial al dedillo, pero no mencionaba nada de comisiones por ninguna parte y le perdi un poco el interés...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (12 Feb 2018)

CoinTippy crea un tip bot para Twitter, Reddit y Telegram que acepta depositos en la mainnet de Lightning Network:

Lightning Network Meets eCommerce & Online Tipping


----------



## Claudius (13 Feb 2018)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> No puse el video con la intención de crear polémica pero parece que te picó bastante, si realmente hubiera querido crear polémica lo hubiera puesto en el hilo de las Altcoins.
> 
> Sin embargo veo que el comentario de keinur hace unos días te pareció de puta madre porque no hicistes ningún comentario al respecto, al final tarde o temprano se van cayendo las caretas, bueno es saberlo. :
> 
> *Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII*



Es un hecho que te confirmo de mi puño y letra, como varias veces he dejado ver que no he sido ni seré un bitconita radicalizado, porque he sabido y se lo que significa la frase Open Source, desde hace más de 20 años tanto en dptos. técnicos hasta el área directiva de un Ibex35.
Keinur es libre de expresarse, como tu, si su parecer no coincide con el tuyo o el tuyo con el suyo, pues cada uno os tomáis esos pareceres como os parece.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> CoinTippy crea un tip bot para Twitter, Reddit y Telegram que acepta depositos en la mainnet de Lightning Network:
> 
> Lightning Network Meets eCommerce & Online Tipping



Bitcoin está condenado a triunfar. Es inevitable.

Cuando los millenials empiecen a comprobar que esta forma de dinero programable puede emplearse en casi cualquier dispositivo, sin tener que dar cuentas a nadie, sin tener que desanonimizarte y las 24h del día, a ver quién es el guapo que les convence para dirigirse a un bankito, abrirse una cuenta (sólo en horario de oficina), pedir autorización a papá y mamá, rellenar mil formularios, ser clavados a comisiones y esperar 5 días hasta que una transferencia se lleve a cabo.


----------



## Speculo (13 Feb 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin está condenado a triunfar. Es inevitable.
> 
> Cuando los millenials empiecen a comprobar que esta forma de dinero programable puede emplearse en casi cualquier dispositivo, sin tener que dar cuentas a nadie, sin tener que desanonimizarte y las 24h del día, a ver quién es el guapo que les convence para dirigirse a un bankito, abrirse una cuenta (sólo en horario de oficina), pedir autorización a papá y mamá, rellenar mil formularios, ser clavados a comisiones y esperar 5 días hasta que una transferencia se lleve a cabo.



Esto que acabas de escribir, sin ánimo de ofender, es una sandez. Amén de que la mitad de esas afirmaciones son falsas o has exagerado a propósito.

Seré el primero que diga que el sistema actual es injusto y está repleto de fallos, pero afirmar que bitcoin va a triunfar por ello o por esas chorradas que has escrito es como creer que dentro de un año el ser humano colonizará Plutón. 

Si todo eso es realmente un problema y Bitcoin amenaza seriamente al sistema actual, no te quepa la más mínima duda de que sucederán una de estas dos cosas, o ambas: una, el sistema se adaptará y competirá con Bitcoin hasta acabar con él. Dos, el sistema prohibirá Bitcoin, mediante la fuerza bruta o, simplemente, dejando que los telediarios hagan el trabajo durante el tiempo que sea necesario.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Feb 2018)

Vaya, vaya, me voy de vacaciones (pagadas mediante Bitcoin) una semana y se os llena el hilo de subnormales nocoiners envidiosos.


----------



## Costa2439 (13 Feb 2018)

Se le ha caido esto a Microsoft

Goodbye Bitcoin Cash? Microsoft: On-Chain Scaling 'Degrades Decentralization' - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## tolomeo (13 Feb 2018)

Si es que es de sentido común, por cuanto multiplicas las tx/seg por 8, 16, 32, 128...?128 x 7 = 896 TX/ seg
Eso no es suficiente para hacerse mainstream. Amén de que te cargas la descentralizacion (a ver su va a resultar ser este el motivo hoyga ). 

Hacen falta capas construidas sobre la blockchain. 


Pero hay genios que no lo ven. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (13 Feb 2018)

Esto echa por tierra el FUD sobre los hubs en LN:

AMP: Atomic Multi-Path Payments over Lightning

A common Lightning question is: “I have five $2 channels, can I *atomically* send a single $6 payment?”. For those that didn't know, the answer is YES! We (@bitconner and I) describe the *how*:


[Lightning-dev] AMP: Atomic Multi-Path Payments over Lightning

Twitter

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 18:26 ----------

Web que muestra estadísticas sobre la mainnet de LN. 550 nodos (mas que Bcash ), cerca de 4000 canales y subiendo...

Y eso que esta en fase experimental! 

Bitcoin Lightning Explorer


----------



## tastas (13 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> ¿¿Microsoft del lado de Core?? Vaya, no me lo esperaba :XX:
> 
> Y alguno seguirá sin querer ver cuál es el lado bueno...



Bien que se aplaudía cuando Microsoft dejó de aceptar pagos porque btc era inviable como sistema de pagos.
Hoy dice algo muy lógico y vuelve a ser el demonio.
Con Windows o sin Windows btc seguirá existiendo y cada vez será más fuerte. Eso es lo que muchos siguen sin entender.

Taptap


----------



## bubbler (13 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Arctic (14 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Globitex apuesta x bitcoin cash



Eso eclipsa totalmente la noticia de microsoft, no cabe duda.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Feb 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Eso eclipsa totalmente la noticia de microsoft, no cabe duda.



si, correcto


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Feb 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin está condenado a triunfar. Es inevitable.
> 
> Cuando los millenials empiecen a comprobar que esta forma de dinero programable puede emplearse en casi cualquier dispositivo, sin tener que dar cuentas a nadie, sin tener que desanonimizarte y las 24h del día, a ver quién es el guapo que les convence para dirigirse a un bankito, abrirse una cuenta (sólo en horario de oficina), pedir autorización a papá y mamá, rellenar mil formularios, ser clavados a comisiones y esperar 5 días hasta que una transferencia se lleve a cabo.



Vamos, todo esto existe desde hace mucho y no hace falta acostarte sin saber si tus cryptomonedas van a valer un 10% menos cuando te levantes. 

Se llama *pagar en metalico* y es una opcion que los milenials ya suelen elegir para gastar su paga semanal. :rolleye:


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es una tecnología increíble el dinero en metálico, permite pagar al momento y no pagar una comisión de 30 dólares por transacción ... Que gran avance para la humanidad el dinero en metálico... !!!!



Teniendo en cuenta que permitio el comprar una vaca sin tener que llevar encima las 20 ovejas que necesitaba el vaquero... pues si que fue un gran avance para la humanidad.

Que despues fue fuente de multitud de problemas? Pues como cualquier cosa que toca el ser humano. ienso:


----------



## bmbnct (14 Feb 2018)

Una demo que muestra la integración de Lightning Network en Coinbase:

Lightning Ramp Alpha Demo - YouTube

Coinbase integration with Lightning, alpha demo : Bitcoin

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 08:10 ----------




fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Oye queria preguntar, y a riesgo de parecer un asqueroso materialista, si en esos tutoriales para hacer nodos LN que circulan por ahi, se menciona algo de la posibilidad de cobrar comisiones en las transacciones que pasen por tu nodo.
> 
> He mirado un par, y en su momento monte un nodo de LN siguiendo el tutorial al dedillo, pero no mencionaba nada de comisiones por ninguna parte y le perdi un poco el interés...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Se me ha pasado responderte, disculpa. Con las pruebas que he podido realizar esto he sacado en claro:

- Con el comando dev-setfees puedes modificar las fees de tu nodo o listar las que tienes.
- Cuando alguien va a realizar un pago y va a dar varios saltos, LN busca la mejor ruta y paga los fees automáticamente. Para saber los fees que vas a pagar se puede saber con el comando 'queryroutes'.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Feb 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Vamos, todo esto existe desde hace mucho y no hace falta acostarte sin saber si tus cryptomonedas van a valer un 10% menos cuando te levantes.
> 
> Se llama *pagar en metalico* y es una opcion que los milenials ya suelen elegir para gastar su paga semanal. :rolleye:



Los chipriotas y los griegos se acostaron un día, y al siguiente, no es que su dinero hubiera perdido un 10% de poder adquisitivo, es que dejó directamente de ser considerado como dinero.

Yo sigo prefiriendo confiar las cualidades de mi dinero a la física y a las matemáticas que a una firma en el Boletín Oficial del Estado. Llámame desconfiado si quieres...


----------



## bmbnct (14 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> si, correcto



Ni mucho menos, mira este es el comunicado de Microsoft:

Decentralized Digital Identities and Blockchain

Es un estudio de más de 12 meses para llegar a las conclusiones del artículo que ha puesto @Costa2439 (Goodbye Bitcoin Cash? Microsoft: On-Chain Scaling 'Degrades Decentralization' - Bitcoinist.com).


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Feb 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los chipriotas y los griegos se acostaron un día, y al siguiente, no es que su dinero hubiera perdido un 10% de poder adquisitivo, es que dejó directamente de ser considerado como dinero.
> 
> Yo sigo prefiriendo confiar las cualidades de mi dinero a la física y a las matemáticas que a una firma en el Boletín Oficial del Estado. Llámame desconfiado si quieres...



Creo que estas tergiversando bastante la realidad... los chipriotas y los griegos se levantaron una mañana con que *solo podian sacar en efectivo 200€ al dia de los cajeros automaticos*, para nada con que sus euros no fueran considerados como tales. 

No estais muy duchos en heconomia en esta seccion de Foroburbuja, eh?? ienso:


----------



## silverwindow (14 Feb 2018)

Asi entonces hay como una recompensa/incentivo en fees por montar un nodos LN?


----------



## bubbler (14 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## fjsanchezgil (14 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es una tecnología increíble el dinero en metálico, permite pagar al momento y no pagar una comisión de 30 dólares por transacción ... Que gran avance para la humanidad el dinero en metálico... !!!!



Prueba a pagar con ese metalico el ultimo videojuego que el millenial de turno se quiere comprar en steam, o la consola que se esta pillando por Amazon, que estan de promocion 24 hr.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Feb 2018)

Vuelve Vegeta y los 9.000 $ jojojo.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Asi entonces hay como una recompensa/incentivo en fees por montar un nodos LN?



No exactamente. 
Cobras fees cuando por ejemplo tenemos estos canales abiertos...

bmbnct ===== silverwindow ====== tienda

.... y yo (sin tener un canal contra la tienda) compro un producto a través de tu canal. Por usarlo, LN automáticamente te paga (cobrada a mi) una comisión. 

Por otra parte, los pagos que se realizan en el canal son offchain, pero cuando el canal se cierra, se actualizan los saldos de ambos extremos en la blockchain de bitcoin y el minero se lleva su fee.

Ahora mismo, si el único interés por montar un nodo son las fees no te lo recomiendo porque LN esta en fase experimental, hay muy pocos nodos y tiendas para que merezca la pena hacerlo.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 18:24 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Microsoft -> ascua -> sardina



Has leído el comunicado? Hay algo con lo que no estés de acuerdo?

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 18:55 ----------

Un artículo sobre la app antes comentada, Lightning Ramp que actúaria como intermediario entre los exchanges y usuarios para que estos se beneficien de las fees y tiempos de LN. Ya lo han probado con éxito con Coinbase. 

New App Links Coinbase With Lightning Network as Frustration Continues - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2018)

Curiosamente sube BTC, pero no lo hacen todas las criptomonedas... por primera vez en mucho tiempo no se ve sincronía.

BTC, ETH y LTC suben bastante, pero por ejemplo Ripple, DASH o Cardano ni se enteran.

Curioso. Y con todo lo malo amenazamos otra vez las 5 cifras.


----------



## sirpask (15 Feb 2018)

Alguien sabe explicar de forma sencilla que son las :

Unspent Transaction Output ( UTXO) 

Y que implicaciones tienen en bitcoin?

Gracias.


----------



## tolomeo (15 Feb 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Alguien sabe explicar de forma sencilla que son las :
> 
> Unspent Transaction Output ( UTXO)
> 
> ...



Todo tu saldo en bitcoins en realidad son UTXO, transacciones no gastadas.
No hay un libro contable que haga la cuenta del número de bitcoines, sino del número de UTXO (diseminadas en la red) que puedes desbloquear/gastar con tus private keys.
El software de las wallets lo que hace es recorrer esas UTXO y te lo presenta como un balance.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (15 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Todo tu saldo en bitcoins en realidad son UTXO, transacciones no gastadas.
> No hay un libro contable que haga la cuenta del número de bitcoines, sino del número de UTXO (diseminadas en la red) que puedes desbloquear/gastar con tus private keys.
> El software de las wallets lo que hace es recorrer esas UTXO y te lo presenta como un balance.



Genial tu explicacion. Yo ya sabía lo que eran, pero no sabría ni por donde empezar a explicarlo.

Con tu permiso, me guardo esta explicación y a cualquiera que me pregunte se la reproducire.



Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (15 Feb 2018)

Donde estan esos graficos tan simpaticos de los 10.000?


----------



## bmbnct (15 Feb 2018)

Este twitt no tiene desperdicio (leer todo el hilo):

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (15 Feb 2018)

Dejo esto por aqui: Spanish Party Weighs Tax Incentives to Lure Blockchain Firms - Bloomberg

"The bill may include a threshold below which a cryptocurrency investment wouldn’t need to be reported to the regulator, said Garcia Egea."


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Feb 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> Y mientras todo el mundo discute si el bitcoin es una estafa, esquema ponzi, tulipanes:
> 
> Competencia multa con 90 millones a CaixaBank, Santander, BBVA y Sabadell



:XX::XX::XX:


A ver si aparecen por aquí los adoradores del fiat, bancos y mierdas similares.


----------



## tastas (15 Feb 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Donde estan esos graficos tan simpaticos de los 10.000?



bitcoinity.org/markets

Aquí tienes la gráfica. Hemos vuelto a los 10 USD / mBTC

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Feb 2018)

Vuelven los 10.000 $ !!!


----------



## joTTa (15 Feb 2018)

Y mañana año nuevo chino, puede ser un gran fin de semana


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Feb 2018)

Cuando estábamos en más de 17k y remonster ya había comentado lo de no vender más de la mitad... hodleé porque en el pasado ya la había cagado muchas veces y yo quería volver hacerlo: HODL

Cuando volvió a rozar los 17k por segunda vez, se me pasó por la cabeza tradear un poquito, pero hodleé porque en el pasado ya la había cagado muchas veces y yo quería volver hacerlo: HODL

¿Por qué cojones he tenido que vender en 9,800 esperando que rebote pabajo? A ver para qué carajo me pongo a leer al Tone Vays... lo peor de todo es que como vuelva a entrar ahora, entonces es cuando baja hasta los 8,600... 

Como me vuelva a pasar me doy de baja de internet hasta que no lleguemos al millón...

Esperaba que el BTC volviese a bajar para tocar la MM 200 días y después tudemún... 

y lo quemás me duele es que en el fondo LO SABÍAAAA


----------



## Geldschrank (15 Feb 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Cuando estábamos en más de 17k y remonster ya había comentado lo de no vender más de la mitad... hodleé porque en el pasado ya la había cagado muchas veces y yo quería volver hacerlo: HODL
> 
> Cuando volvió a rozar los 17k por segunda vez, se me pasó por la cabeza tradear un poquito, pero hodleé porque en el pasado ya la había cagado muchas veces y yo quería volver hacerlo: HODL
> 
> ...



Hay que ser fuerte, el HODL es una actitud mental. Sabes que estás dejando de ganar pero ese sentimiento pasa a través de tí y lo ignoras.

Es la única estrategia válida para los que somos torpes tradeando. Cuanto más baja, más fuerte es el HODL.


----------



## sirpask (15 Feb 2018)

INTRODUCCIÓN A BLOCKCHAIN | Blockchain for Business Madrid (Madrid, España) | Meetup


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Feb 2018)

Dónde están todos los biliosos que vinieron aquí cuando bitcoin se hundia ?

Volverán a aparecer en la próxima caída, cuando pasemos de 40k a 25k


----------



## Arctic (15 Feb 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> *$ 6,894.25 Just now -18.28%
> *​



Cuando tus compromisos como presidente de la asociación de tiesos muertos de envidia te lo permitan, pásate por aquí a saludarnos.

Con unas breves palabras vale, no quiero tampoco distraerte de tus obligaciones.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Feb 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Cuando estábamos en más de 17k y remonster ya había comentado lo de no vender más de la mitad... hodleé porque en el pasado ya la había cagado muchas veces y yo quería volver hacerlo: HODL
> 
> Cuando volvió a rozar los 17k por segunda vez, se me pasó por la cabeza tradear un poquito, pero hodleé porque en el pasado ya la había cagado muchas veces y yo quería volver hacerlo: HODL
> 
> ...



yo lo pense.... pero no toque nada.

hay que holdear para que haya escasez tambien.... :rolleye:


----------



## bmbnct (15 Feb 2018)

Coste por minar un bitcoin en diferentes países.














Siete beneficios de Lightning Network:

1. Earn interest lending #bitcoin
2. Integrates with existing wallets
3. Nearly free txs
4. Send micro payments
5. Enables millions of txs per second
6. Reduces onchain congestion
7. Allows for more full nodes


The 7 Benefits of the Bitcoin Lightning Network - The Bitcoin Chain

---------- Post added 15-feb-2018 at 21:52 ----------

No hay día que no salga algo nuevo orientado a Lightning Network. Esta es una curiosa aplicación para controlar el nodo LN mediante la cuenta de Twitter:

GitHub - elaineo/LightningBuddy: Twitter Client for Lightning JSON-RPC interface


----------



## golden graham (15 Feb 2018)

Ya estamos en 10k jajajajhadgdjajajajhahaja donde estan los nocoiners??? salir ratitas!


----------



## bmbnct (15 Feb 2018)

Este nuevo video de Andreas Antonopolous aclara bastantes conceptos malentendidos de Lightning Network.
(Si se habilitan los subtitulos en inglés se entiende bastante bien)

Bitcoin Q&A: Misconceptions about Lightning Network - YouTube

Interesante el autopilot de LND, que te abre canales automáticamente, lo malo es que LND aun no esta para mainnet (aunque alguno por ahí ya lo ha hecho). Yo en testnet la probé y me dió la sensación de mucho más customizable que lightning-c


----------



## tolomeo (15 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Coste por minar un bitcoin en diferentes países.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Si fuera Maburro me pondría a minar bitcoins a cascoporro


----------



## bmbnct (16 Feb 2018)

Prehistoria de Bitcoin:


----------



## Cui Bono (16 Feb 2018)

H-C-H 24hr, fallido el intento de tudamún sobre los 10000. Habrá que esperar.


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Feb 2018)

Hay HCH para todos los gustos...


Por cierto, he estado a puntito de empezar a decir que Bcash es el auténtico bitcoin y que BTC no sirve para nada, excepto para un foro en reddit, que LN es un hoax y tal y tal...

pero al final he vuelto a entrar con unas pérdidas mínimas... qué suerte tengo, joder... 

Niños, no hagáis esto en casa ni con la supervisión de un profesional: ¡JODL! nopuedo nopuedo nopuedo nopuedo


----------



## bmbnct (16 Feb 2018)

Montecrypto: The Bitcoin Enigma

Un juego con un premio de un bitcoin para quien resuelva los 24 puzles.

A Mysterious New Steam Game Promises a Bitcoin to the First Person Who Beats It - Motherboard

Se lanza el 20 de febrero.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 14:18 ----------

Una compañia canadiense de gas utilizara su excedente para convertirlo en electricidad y minar Bitcoin:

Instead of Selling Natural Gas, This Canadian Company will Mine Bitcoin | BTCMANAGER


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (16 Feb 2018)

Desde aquí dar las gracias a todos los que aportáis cosas positivas a la comunidad. En especial a bmbnct que está que se sale con sus tests en la LN. Me leo todos sus links.

A Keinur decirle que empieza a dar lástima, me lo imagino tal que así 

Roger Ver depressed about BTC - YouTube

Cuando beecash supere los 0.22 BTC (siendo su pico 0.35BTC) vuelve a poner grafiquitos, mientras tanto te los puedes meter por el culo.

Y a los nocoiners, deciros que os amo, sois la gasolina de mi vida, me meo de la risa leyendo vuestra envidia y defendiendo a banksters y políticos parásitos.

Os dedico esto.

Rabobank Fined $369M for Money Laundering After Calling Bitcoin a Risk for Money Laundering : Bitcoin

Subscribe to read

Y al Clapham... bueno, al Clapham mucho amor que lo necesita.


----------



## tastas (17 Feb 2018)

Guardad esta historia para cuando os digan que habéis tenido suerte por llegar pronto a bitcoin.

Bitcoin: El bitcoin me ha arruinado la vida. Noticias de Mercados

Gracias a todos los que me habéis guiado para no gastar un euro en minería y en mantener a buen recaudo mis bitcoins.

En la historia veo muchas incógnitas. Parece amigo personal de el estafador Miquel Pavón (el de la denunciada Bitcoin Investment Trust, denunciada por no devolver el dinero y cambiar participantes de la empresa por tokens de su ICO). Seguramente por aquí conocéis mejor al Antuan este, un as de los negocios.

Taptap


----------



## Edu.R (17 Feb 2018)

A ver, los 10k están bien, ya de hecho casi 11k. Pero no volverse locos ni tirar las campanas al vuelo. Queda un largo recorrido hasta poder pensar en los 15k y ver que el precio se afianza en unos valores que hace un par de años parecían impensables.

Mirándo las gráficas, las primeras semanas del año suelen ser las peores para BTC siempre. Habrá correcciones, por supuesto, pero recordad que esto a largo plazo suele ser bastante fiable. Mirando a 3-4 meses vista, puede ser un crimen a lo Maje.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya erudito el colega. Este es uno de esos tontos integrales que tuvieron suerte al pillar Bitcoin en pañales por una carambola del destino, y después cuando han tenido que tirar de inteligencia en vez de suerte es cuando han encadenado cagada tras cagada. No se puede ser más tonto del culo.
> 
> Toda la pinta de ser el tipico smallblocker fanboy de Core. Si os fijaís, no comenta en absoluto nada de altcoins. Todo un taliban Mojon style



Lo que tiene pinta es de que la siguente cagada suya habrá sido cambiar los pocos Bitcoins que le quedaran por Bcash, para así encadenar otra pifia más. Keinur & Tixel style, siempre detrás de la zanahoria


----------



## orbeo (17 Feb 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Guardad esta historia para cuando os digan que habéis tenido suerte por llegar pronto a bitcoin.
> 
> Bitcoin: El bitcoin me ha arruinado la vida. Noticias de Mercados




Joder lectura muy recomendable... si os queréis regodear en la mierda ajena.

Si esto lo lee los que dan el premio Guiness, no se si le darían el de "El hombre más gafe del mundo".

Vas leyendo, y a cada línea que pasa, cuando crees que ya le han pasado suficientes desgracias, pues no, ahí que lo vuelven a estafar o vuelve a perder más dinero hahaha.

Luego le ves la cara en las fotos... la mujer tiene que estar contenta!


----------



## bmbnct (17 Feb 2018)

Siguiendo con las pruebas sobre Lightning Network con la implementación c-lightning esto vamos sacando en claro:

- El enrutamiento en la mainnet funciona. Hemos probado a realizar una compra en la tienda de Blockstream sin tener un canal directo contra ella y ha funcionado correctamente, tan rápido como si tuviéramos un canal directo.

- No es posible abrir un segundo canal contra el mismo peer. 

- Los archivos dentro de la carpeta ".lightning" son críticos y son los que se deben de salvar para conservar los fondos, peers, canales... en concreto:

* Crash.log: los logs, obvio.
* hsm_secret es la cartera, guarda la clave privada. Por ahora no hay forma de obtener la clave privada.
* Lightningd.sqlite3 guarda los datos de canales, peers, rutas... Es un fichero que se puede abrir con cualquier programa de SQL y se puede eliminar siempre que no se tengan canales abiertos --> How to update DATABASE when updating the version of lightningd? · Issue #202 · ElementsProject/lightning · GitHub

- Un nodo lightning empieza a sincronizar en el bloque B-100, es decir si nuestro nodo BTC está sincronizado en el bloque B el nodo lightning empezará a sincronizar 100 bloques por detrás. En caso de que tengamos abierto algún canal, el nodo lightning empieza a sincronizar en el bloque en el que se creó el canal -100.

- c-lightning necesita por ahora estar instalado con un nodo bitcoin completo , están trabajando para que funcione sin tener que serlo, pero por ahora es así.


La siguiente prueba que queremos realizar es la que se describe aquí:

[Lightning-dev] AMP: Atomic Multi-Path Payments over Lightning

Es decir, teniendo por ejemplo 4 canales de 2$ cada uno, poder realizar una compra que supere el saldo de un canal donde se coge los fondos de los otros.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder lectura muy recomendable... si os queréis regodear en la mierda ajena.
> 
> Si esto lo lee los que dan el premio Guiness, no se si le darían el de "El hombre más gafe del mundo".
> 
> ...



El tipo tiene cara de gafe. Aparte de la historia patética me parece una publicación más para mantener alejadas a las masas de las cryptos.


----------



## golden graham (17 Feb 2018)

Al tio solo le falta decir que mientras minaba bitcoin se le quemo un cable y se incendio su casa y ahora vive con sus suegros.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Feb 2018)

Hodl Hodl, la nueva plataforma de intercambios peer-to-peer del mercado, ya está activa en la Internet. La compañía competirá con la red global de LocalBitcoins, ofreciendo a sus clientes intercambios de bitcoin y litecoin persona a persona sin intermediarios ni verificación de identidades.

Hodl Hodl es la competencia de LocalBitcoins que ofrece anonimato a sus usuarios | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## tastas (17 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya erudito el colega. Este es uno de esos tontos integrales que tuvieron suerte al pillar Bitcoin en pañales por una carambola del destino, y después cuando han tenido que tirar de inteligencia en vez de suerte es cuando han encadenado cagada tras cagada. No se puede ser más tonto del culo.
> 
> Toda la pinta de ser el tipico smallblocker fanboy de Core. Si os fijaís, no comenta en absoluto nada de altcoins. Todo un taliban Mojon style



Si hubiera leído un poco a mojón no habría gastado un euro más en minería, no le hubiera dado un bitcoin a Pavón y otros estafadores, habría dado un mejor valor a cajeros de Bitcoin (no creo que sean muy rentables, lo único que ha valido la pena en esp ha sido Bit2me).
El tío se vio jodido por perder un dinero que no valoraba y quiso recuperarlo cual ludópata. Ni siquiera creo que a día de hoy tenga muy claro qué es esto y al contrario, me extraña que no haya tenido otras criptomonedas de moda de las cuales no quiera hablar.

Está feo hacer leña del árbol caído, pero aquí muchos hemos leído cómo mojón agradecía con la sutileza que le caracteriza a los mineros españoles que le vendían BTC por 4 duros.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (17 Feb 2018)

Curioso:

Physical Bitcoins: Hands-On, End-to-End Review of Opendime USB Flash Stick


Un usb que se puede cargar con los Bitcoins que se quiera siendo posible comprobar que el pendrive tiene la cantidad de dichos Bitcoins y hasta que no se rompe, no muestra la clave privada. Es decir, si no está roto, tienes la seguridad de que nadie sabe la clave privada.


----------



## tastas (17 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Curioso:
> 
> Physical Bitcoins: Hands-On, End-to-End Review of Opendime USB Flash Stick
> 
> ...



Aún no conocías opendime?
Se planteó como opción realista para intercambios cara a cara cuando las fees estaban por las nubes.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (17 Feb 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Aún no conocías opendime?
> Se planteó como opción realista para intercambios cara a cara cuando las fees estaban por las nubes.
> 
> Taptap



No. Lo conocí hace unos días por un sorteo que hubo en el que los regalaban. Llegue tarde para apuntarme y entonces mire de que se trataba. Es ingeniosa la idea.
La web: https://opendime.com


----------



## candelario (17 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Curioso:
> 
> Physical Bitcoins: Hands-On, End-to-End Review of Opendime USB Flash Stick
> 
> ...



Muy bueno para regalar.


----------



## piru (17 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El arte de la Guerra se basa en ...el engano
> Y aqui hasta el mas pinto de la paloma sera expoliado mas que el clapham , que perdio 498 miserables Golem , pero nada mas ...
> Sois NAIVE ...Pero al clapham la ingenuidad agena no le molesta
> que va ....el clapham lee tendencias .
> ...




A mí me parece que no llega a fin de año, hay un trasvase de fiat del resto de altcoins a BTC, y cuando se ordeñe esa vaca, descenso a los infiernos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Feb 2018)

Puto Clapham, ni las brasas del fogón de mi bisaguela eran tan somníferas.


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Feb 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Si hubiera leído un poco a mojón no habría gastado un euro más en minería, no le hubiera dado un bitcoin a Pavón y otros estafadores, habría dado un mejor valor a cajeros de Bitcoin (no creo que sean muy rentables, lo único que ha valido la pena en esp ha sido Bit2me).
> El tío se vio jodido por perder un dinero que no valoraba y quiso recuperarlo cual ludópata. Ni siquiera creo que a día de hoy tenga muy claro qué es esto y al contrario, me extraña que no haya tenido otras criptomonedas de moda de las cuales no quiera hablar.
> 
> Está feo hacer leña del árbol caído, pero aquí muchos hemos leído cómo mojón agradecía con la sutileza que le caracteriza a los mineros españoles que le vendían BTC por 4 duros.
> ...



Le faltó cabeza. Por otro lado, he tratado con Pavón alguna vez y no me pareció un estafador. En algún momento se le fué de las manos, no supo asumirlo y huyó hacia adelante.


----------



## tastas (17 Feb 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Le faltó cabeza. Por otro lado, he tratado con Pavón alguna vez y no me pareció un estafador. En algún momento se le fué de las manos, no supo asumirlo y huyó hacia adelante.



Le puedo dar el beneficio de la duda. Vale, no es estafador.
Pero a menos que haya incurrido en niveles de deuda completamente irrealistad, sólo con la revalorización de btc ha tenido de sobra para devolver el dinero a los que se lo han pedido, o al menos llegar a un acuerdo de salida ordenada. Pero no. Ha buscado más inversores sin avisar del riesgo porque la empresa a día de hoy no paga. Ha aumentado el negocio con ideas de bombero: minado en Andorra? Dijo que iba a salir a bolsa. Ha hecho una ICO que da mucha vergüenza.
Siendo bien pensados, tiene la cabeza tan bien amueblada como Antuan. Pero la irresponsabilidad también puede ser delictiva y espero que la justicia actúe rápido con él y los inversores pierdan lo mínimo.

A mí me dijeron si me interesaba el fondo cuando ya llevaba un tiempo el percal que suponía en los foros, y la manera en la que me lo trataron de vender era muy parecido a una estafa piramidal. Centrándose en ganancias, Bitcoin es moneda de futuro y demás. Será porque iba sobre aviso pero ya me dio muy mal rollo.

Taptap


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Feb 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Le puedo dar el beneficio de la duda. Vale, no es estafador.
> Pero a menos que haya incurrido en niveles de deuda completamente irrealistad, sólo con la revalorización de btc ha tenido de sobra para devolver el dinero a los que se lo han pedido, o al menos llegar a un acuerdo de salida ordenada. Pero no. Ha buscado más inversores sin avisar del riesgo porque la empresa a día de hoy no paga. Ha aumentado el negocio con ideas de bombero: minado en Andorra? Dijo que iba a salir a bolsa. Ha hecho una ICO que da mucha vergüenza.
> Siendo bien pensados, tiene la cabeza tan bien amueblada como Antuan. Pero la irresponsabilidad también puede ser delictiva y espero que la justicia actúe rápido con él y los inversores pierdan lo mínimo.
> 
> ...



Cierto. No me considero una lumbrera pero hay cosas que huelen desde lejos.


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> EL CLAPHAM AVISA ....



Nos damos por avisados, gracias por tu desinteresado interés. Hala, que aburres a los muertos.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Cagada? Eso habría sido un acierto, si lo hubiera hecho en el momento oportuno. Recordemos que BTC tenía el *85%* del market cap hace un año... y hoy ronda el *35%*.




Pero hijo de la gran puta, como puedes ser tan manipulador. ¿ Que cojones tendra que ver el marketcap ?

Lo unico cierto es que en su momento el bcash llegó a cotizar a 0.40 bitcoins y ahora está a unos paupérrimos 0.14

Es decir, el que haya cambiado 1 bitcoin a bcash, en estos momentos tendria 0.35 bitcoins. Buena estafa defiendes. Un 65% de pérdidas !!!


----------



## bmbnct (18 Feb 2018)

Billfodl (Billfodl: the Safest Way to Hodl | Billfodl) , otra tienda que incorpora un nodo a la mainnet de Lightning Network para pronto aceptar pagos por este medio: 

Twitter

---------- Post added 18-feb-2018 at 04:31 ----------

Lightning Network + Máquina expendedora = FeedZeBirds from Elaine Ou on Vimeo


----------



## Edu.R (18 Feb 2018)

Que la alts han venido para quedarse nadie lo duda... porque al final lo que vale es el 'concepto' de Criptomoneda. Que BTC sea la mejor no quiere decir que tenga que ser la única.

Existe la Coca-Cola, pero también existe Pepsi, ¿no? Y muchos otros refrescos. Ahi importa el concepto de refresco, lo que los refrescos le aportan a la sociedad, aunque el más famoso y vendido sea 'Coca-Cola'

Lo que está claro es que 'desde su creación', la que más ha valido y vale es BTC. Otra cosa es que en periodos concretos de tiempo no haya sido así.


----------



## tolomeo (18 Feb 2018)

Las alts han venido para quedarse.

Quedarán las que aporten algo adicional a bitcoin y coexistirán con ello. 

Este no es el caso de bitcoin cacacrash

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mamendurrio (18 Feb 2018)

+ 81% desde low 6 Feb 2018 (en 11 días)
¿Compraste el dip BITCH ?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Feb 2018)

Nueva actualización de Electrum, 3.0.6.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Feb 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Nueva actualización de Electrum, 3.0.6.



ME gustaría que el propio Electrum te indicara que hay una nueva versión al arrancar el software y no entrar cada vez en su web.


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es irrelevante si ese + 81 % se esfuma a 0 %
> Lo importante es el largo plazo ...y de momento nada confirma que ha
> invertido la tendencia bajista . Ha subido 5000 $ ...wow ...
> y que ? Desde el 30 de Dic hasta el 6 de Enero ( 8 dias ) subio de 12 400 $ a 17 200 $ . Entonces muchos dijeron ...ehhhh ...macarena
> ...



Estratega jefe en JP Morgan ::






66 BTC = 707,638.96 USD

Ni un misero THANKS ::::::


----------



## silverwindow (18 Feb 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Estratega jefe en JP Morgan ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...





buah, menudo owned!!!! :XX:

700.000 dolares
Esto son unas cuantas casas en Pintor Rosales.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Feb 2018)

Menudo zasca, calentito se lo lleva XXDDD


----------



## tolomeo (18 Feb 2018)

Ahora me entero que Corto plazo son 5 años

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no tengas dudas de que un día morirás, tengas 700K $ o tengas un chevy oxidado...lo que hagas entre medias, es lo que realmente importa.

En mi tierra de "a lo mejor" piensan vivir muchos, pero al final comen muy pocos.

Un saludo


----------



## stiff upper lip (18 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> un golpe bajo ...
> vale ...el clapham te va a responder ...
> ESTAS PRESO Y NO LO SABES ...ahora una pausa pal buchito de cafe
> Toda la gente como tu , cortoplacista que solo mira la superficie de las cosas y piensa que sabe mas que el sistema sera anikilada ...
> ...



Es decir, que el dinero FIAT es una trampa mortal también (más mortal aún).


----------



## stiff upper lip (19 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> NO . Porque el dinero fiat puedes tenerlo en formato papel
> y el algoritmo NO .
> Para la inmensa mayoria de la gente 99.99 % el " dinero " es de papel o de metal , no esta hecho de 010101010101010101010101
> que lo acepten asi , es por comodidad .
> ...



Y ¿no piensas que en el momento del colapso, si las monedas virtuales tienen un grado de aceptación razonable se convertirían en otra alternativa (junto con los metales) para salvar el dinero (que no es más que en el caso de la gente normal su tiempo y trabajo ahorrados) del corralito y la confiscación?

Yo creo que es una posibilidad muy real, realmente depende de la percepción de la gente, y de solventar unos cuantos problemas técnicos.

De momento, a pesar de todos los vaivenes la idea ha triunfado, surgen monedas virtuales por doquier, veremos en que acaba todo, pero yo creo que aunque está bien que llames a la prudencia y a mantener los pies en la tierra (yo personalmente no nací ayer y no creo en los reyes magos) no puedes descartar que el universo cripto contribuya a una economía más sana. Su mera existencia y las promesa que supone ya es un elemento de presión contra el sistema FIAT, yo estoy convencido de que sin ellas ya se hubiese producido el "Bail in" a la chipriota, la confiscación de los ahorros de la gente para salvar el culo de toda la tropa de irresponsables y chapuceros que están al mando del sistema financiero internacional.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Feb 2018)

Parece interesante. Aquí lo dejo por si no lo conocíais ya:


Twitter



Page not found - Coin Metrics


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2018)

Ya estamos en $11.000


----------



## stiff upper lip (19 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> A ver ...parece que no acabas de pillarlo .
> El " colapso " economico significara un cambio de paradigma . En el cual el dinero fiat no tendra valor , porque la gente no querra aceptarlo
> Aunque puedes obligar a la gente a aceptar fiat por sus productos y servicios no puedes obligar a la gente a producir bienes y servicios si la gente
> no quiere producirlos .
> ...




Si yo fuese un millonario a lo Bill Gates la idea de Bitcoin (y las criptodivisas en general) me parecería cojonuda, un método diferente para almacenar parte de mi riqueza y diversificar, lo puedo mover a cualquier parte cuando y como quiera y nadie tiene ni puta idea de lo que tengo o dejo de tener.

Éso como mínimo, si ya se generaliza como medio de pago el potencial sería infinito. Los que tienen pasta están metiendola en las criptos también, a esa gente no le gusta quedarse fuera de juego en nada. Tampoco tienen grandes reservas de fiat, lo tienen todo diversificado, en acciones, propiedades, seguramente también metales, en sus propias empresas. No tienen por qué ser acérrimos defensores del FIAT, especialmente si hay algo mejor.

Es lo bueno de las criptos, son útiles para todos, pobres y ricos por igual, al menos cuando estén completamente desarrolladas técnicamente.

Los gobiernos tienen sus reservas, por el asunto de los impuestos, pero todo podría muy bien llevar a un nuevo sistema impositivo dónde los estados no te metan directamente la mano en la cartera, no voluntario obviamente pero sí de incentivos, si no les queda más remedio tendrán que tragar. Antes de eso intentarán como siempre meter la zarpa y controlar todo lo que puedan, el caso es si podrán.

De momento uno de los estados occidentales más opresivos en el tema fiscal ya le está haciendo piropillos y arrumacos al mundo cripto, y eso es porque no las tienen todas consigo, no lo dudéis.


----------



## hydra69 (19 Feb 2018)

What is LBC?
The "Large Bitcoin Collider" (LBC - a homage to LHC) is a distributed effort to find at least one collision of private Bitcoin keys by creating addresses to private keys in a continuous 2160 range. These are checked against the list of known BTC addresses with funds on them. In the rare event of a collision, the funds on the address in question would become accessible to the collision finder.

*Gasp* That's Illegal! Racist! Impossible!
It's neither of these. For the history and reasons why this project started, see this topic on bitcointalk. For the distributed effort, see also this. It is not illegal to search for colliding private keys. It may be illegal - depending on the jurisdiction you are in - to actually claim possession of funds found that way. It is also not impossible and actually the pool has already found several private keys - see pool trophies.

Why doing this?
Because current consensus is "that's impossible" and that is a gauntlet thrown down. It is a technical challenge and in mankind history, many things deemed impossible later turned out to be perfectly possible. This project is the practice part of the theory behind Bitcoin encryption and protection of funds. See our take at the theory behind all this.

Why should I use a Pool instead of going Solo?
The pool raises your chances significantly. If you put the client in auto mode, it gets only the work from the pooling server that hasn't been done yet anywhere else. So instead of solo crunching some blocks that might have been inspected already (and therefore your chance to find something is ZERO), you know your client gets unchartered territory. At least within this project. Moreover the LBC software is now the fastest thing to find collisions that is known on this planet.

LBC::Server


----------



## Arctic (19 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Banksy



Precioso graffitti. Aunque pasa lo mismo que con Jihan Wu: El verdadero autor es otro.

ludo on Instagram: â€œR.I.P Banking System ... Power to the People ... #ludo #thisisludo #rip #dollar #rip #yuan #rip #pound #rip #euro #rip #banking #bitcoinâ€¦â€


----------



## bmbnct (19 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> La siguiente prueba que queremos realizar es la que se describe aquí:
> 
> [Lightning-dev] AMP: Atomic Multi-Path Payments over Lightning
> 
> Es decir, teniendo por ejemplo 4 canales de 2$ cada uno, poder realizar una compra que supere el saldo de un canal donde se coge los fondos de los otros.



Actualizo con la prueba realizada. 

El objetivo es comprar una camiseta en la tienda de Blockstream, que en el momento de la prueba costaba 265656 satoshis, utilizando la suma del balance de dos canales (ninguno de los dos tenia saldo suficiente para realizar el pago, pero si la suma de ambos). El escenario sería el siguiente:






El nodo 1 el origen del pago y blockstream el destino.

Una vez realizada la prueba, el resultado es que aún no es posible realizar los AMP:









El articulo, que es del 6 de Febrero, lo deja bastante claro al final, pero habia que probarlo:

"We've presented a design outline of how to integrate atomic multi-path payments (AMP) into Lightning."

Otro caso, que sería a la inversa del anterior, tambien sería posible:

Twitter

Conclusion: como sabemos, LN esta en fase alfa y aunque su uso y algunas caracteristicas del enrutamiento funcionan, hay otras que estan en fase de diseño aun no implementadas. Lo que me queda claro despues de las pruebas y leer lo que hay es que LN va a ser la bomba.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Feb 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> The Doghouse: Crypteto - Schneier on Security
> 
> Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



Creating a key that is 49,152 bits is just stupid. The problem these "researchers" seem to not be addressing, is that key strength on symmetric keys in relation to time is not linear. Just because a key has doubled its key size, does not mean that it's doubled its strength, or doubled the time it takes to encrypt/decrypt data.

All doubling a key size does is double the search space for the correct key. This doesn't necessarily mean it's doubling its strength. This is something that amateur cryptographers get wrong all the time.

Suppose you're looking for a needle in a haystack with n-amount of hay. Doubling the amount of hay in the stack is directly analogous to doubling the key size- your search space for the needle has doubled. But has the strength increased? Regardless of the amount of hay in the stack, couldn't I just burn down the stack, to find my needle?

So, even though the key size might contain 2^49152 keys in the space, that doesn't mean the strength for finding the right key is on the same magnitude. I'll bet, with proper cryptanalysis, that this key is no stronger than standard 2^128 symmetric keys.

So, the claim to "the world's strongest encryption algorithm" is probably wrong. It should be reworded to "the world's largest symmetric key space".

Lastly, when common 256-bit keys like AES and Blowfish begin to show serious cryptanalysis attacks, we should be concerned about strengthening the algorithms, or coming up with stronger new algorithms, not necessarily increasing the key space. Remember burning down the stack of hay.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Feb 2018)

Falta menos para la versión 0.16.0 definitiva. Esto es lo que trae:

New Bitcoin Code Will Finally Boast Full SegWit Support - CoinDesk

---------- Post added 20-feb-2018 at 08:08 ----------

La lista de bitcoins verdaderos sigue creciendo:


----------



## silverwindow (20 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Falta menos para la versión 0.16.0 definitiva. Esto es lo que trae:
> 
> New Bitcoin Code Will Finally Boast Full SegWit Support - CoinDesk
> 
> ...




Como puede existir toda esta morralla? Almenos algunas alts aportan algo nuevo


----------



## tastas (20 Feb 2018)

Bankia: Cree su propio blockchain.
Carmen Chicharro:

Taptap


----------



## hydra69 (20 Feb 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> Large Bitcoin Collider: tried over 1000 trillion private keys : Bitcoin
> 
> Before people freak out, let's review the math.
> 
> ...




"Even 11 out of 11 million means a 1 in a million chance that your address is found. *That's still pretty scary** if it's a major company's holdings or someone's personal savings*."

"*I cannot understand how they managed to find 50 existing addresses.* As they calculate in their page, even using the top 500 performance, to scan all the space of keys would require 424971148634821481904 years. The valid keys are 10 millions, so to find one, in average, it is required 424971148634821481904/10000000 = 42497114863482 years. *They got 50 in 6 months? I don't understand.* "

"Actually just trying to put your "grains of sand" comparison into perspective as it may evoke a "slow search process". BTW - the LBC started out with 300.000 keys/s and is today - *6 months later* - *1000times faster*. What the pool managed to search in it's first 2 months of operation.

The pool found a private key to 7d89ad89cd10a3867b8f6bfc803838fa101b598b (1CSnQ1LnY37rwz8ezJn5xQrCrifZxExpWV) as 0x5e1667c899783. At the time of the find, there were 0.00001 BTC on that address.*The funds were transferred to custody at 1Dg1XnH9BLKFf4XrWioYsxDJjSxr996Miq .*

"*One had .007 btc *in 10 years time *that might be worth $7000* instead of just $7. The amount of btc found is irrelevant. *Just the fact that an operation brute forcing private keys can find bitcoin is extremely unnerving!"*




LBC::Server


----------



## Pablo Villa (20 Feb 2018)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWBjw1wUMAAzXEo.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWaUWp6XkAIAEGZ.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWaaCghUMAADysq.jpg


Sería esto posible en este loco mundo? Que aún le falte el último tramo de subida para completar el fractal?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2018)

Por fin he conseguido los Bitcoin Diamond y otros forks, llevaba ya tiempo buscando la forma de conseguirlos y venderlos. La explicación la he encontrado aquí:

https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/...d-bcd-super-bitcoin-sbtc-and-bitcoin-gold-btg

Hay que liar una movida importante, pero es fácil de hacer.

Recordad que las claves privadas que importemos no deben tener saldo de BTC o corremos el riesgo de perderlos, por precaución siempre se recomienda mover los fondos a un monedero nuevo para no comprometerlos.

Lo que he conseguido es lo siguiente:

SBTC (super bitcoin)
BTW (bitcoin world)
BCD (bitcoin diamond)
BTF (bitcoin faith)
BTP (bitcoin pay)
BTN (bitcoin new)

También se pueden conseguir estos , pero yo ya los tenía:

BCH (bitcoin cash)
BTG (bitcoin gold)

La mayoría de estas cryptos son mierda pura, las únicas que tienen algo de valor son BCG, BCH, SBTC y BCD.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Feb 2018)

Sobre este video de Andreas Antonopolous sobre las críticas o malentendidos acerca de Lightning Network:

Bitcoin Q&A: Misconceptions about Lightning Network - YouTube

Se ha escrito este artículo:

Andreas Antonopoulos: 6 Things Critics Keep Getting Wrong About Lightning Network - Bitcoinist.com

Me ha parecido muy interesante hacer un resumen en castellano destacando los puntos que, en mi opinión, son más importantes (los dos últimos del artículo los he obviado):

Falso: "La red LN centralizara Bitcoin concentrando el poder en unos pocos grandes actores"

Explicación: Sin una tecnologia de segunda capa como LN los problemas de capacidad y alta demanda se resuelven de dos formas:

1- Incremento del tamaño de bloque, donde los costos de dicho incremento se soportan en los nodos y conducen a mas centralización.
2- Realizar las transacciones "offchain" en bases de datos privadas como los exchanges; obviamente sin los niveles de seguridad y confianza.

Por lo tanto, la eleccion no esta en elegir un sistema totalmente descentralizado o totalmente centralizado; sino entre realizar las transacciones offchain de la manera descrita en el punto 2 o offchain en segundas capas mediante sistemas seguros y de confianza.

Falso: "Cada transaccion en LN requiere que se abra y se cierre un canal"

Explicación: Una transaccion en LN requiere un camino desde el origen hasta su destino, para ello se usa el enrutamiento automatico de las transacciones donde no es necesario tener un canal hasta el destino sino unicamente un camino de nodos que lleguen a el.

Falso: "LN usa el modelo de enrutamiento "patata caliente"

Explicación: La forma en la que enruta LN se llama enrutamiento origen y consiste en que el nodo origen de la transaccion recibe información sobre todos los nodos disponibles, como su capacidad y comisiones. Entonces crea un camino optimo basado en esos parametros tales como el costo total de la ruta. La ruta se encripta y oculta (onion-skinned) en cada salto y de esta forma los nodos intermedios solo conocen el nodo anterior de donde procede la transaccion; este nodo retira la capa de onion y descubre cual es el siguiente nodo a quien debe enviar la transaccion. Siendo el ultimo nodo el unico que sabe que la transaccion ha llegado a su fin.

Falso: "Si cada canal necesita fondos para permanecer abierto, esto bloqueara mucho valor en el sistema.

Explicacion: El saldo de los canales pueden rellenarse para realizar pagos mas grandes (enviando Bitcoins a la direccion LN). Por otra parte crear un nodo que se conecta a muchos canales que acumulan mucho valor puede convertirse objetivo de los hackers; es mas beneficioso tener muchos canales a muchos nodos en una red mallada que un nodo centralizado que acumula mucho valor.


----------



## mack008 (20 Feb 2018)

que has sacado en total por 1 btc?
para valorar si va le pena vender estas shitcoins y recomprar btc

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (20 Feb 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por fin he conseguido los Bitcoin Diamond y otros forks, llevaba ya tiempo buscando la forma de conseguirlos y venderlos. La explicación la he encontrado aquí:
> 
> https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/...d-bcd-super-bitcoin-sbtc-and-bitcoin-gold-btg
> 
> ...



Joder muy buena info para torpes como yo. Tienes mi thanks.

Una duda.

Si tengo btc en un ledger, los envío por ejemplo a Electrum temporalmente. Entonces ya puedo exportar la clave privada del Ledger para sacar los forks.

Cuando termine, puedo devolver los btc al Ledger otra vez? Quedarían comprometidos de alguna forma?


----------



## bmbnct (20 Feb 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> que has sacado en total por 1 btc?
> para valorar si va le pena vender estas shitcoins y recomprar btc
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



Una calculadora de shitforks. Metes la dirección Bitcoin y lo calcula.
Btcdiv.com - Bitcoin Dividends, forks and Airdrops


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder muy buena info para torpes como yo. Tienes mi thanks.
> 
> Una duda.
> 
> ...



Nunca he usado Ledger así que no puedo contestarte con seguridad, a ver qué dicen los otros floreros más expertos que yo.


----------



## Arctic (20 Feb 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por fin he conseguido los Bitcoin Diamond y otros forks, llevaba ya tiempo buscando la forma de conseguirlos y venderlos. La explicación la he encontrado aquí:
> 
> https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/...d-bcd-super-bitcoin-sbtc-and-bitcoin-gold-btg
> 
> ...



Una vez los tienes, como haces para transformarlos en BTC? En ningún exchange de los que uso aceptan estas joyitas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Una vez los tienes, como haces para transformarlos en BTC? En ningún exchange de los que uso aceptan estas joyitas.



Yo los estoy cambiando en OKEX, para ver qué exchanges permiten el cambio se puede consultar en coinmarketcap:

BCD: Bitcoin Diamond (BCD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

SBTC: Super Bitcoin (SBTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Antonius Block (20 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder muy buena info para torpes como yo. Tienes mi thanks.
> 
> Una duda.
> 
> ...



Cuidado. Los puedes devolver al Ledger siempre y cuando crees nueva cartera. De lo contrio los estás devolviendo a direcciones cuyas claves privadas han estado rulando por ahí para obtener cuatro shitforks.


----------



## orbeo (20 Feb 2018)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Cuidado. Los puedes devolver al Ledger siempre y cuando crees nueva cartera. De lo contrio los estás devolviendo a direcciones cuyas claves privadas han estado rulando por ahí para obtener cuatro shitforks.



Vale gracias eso quería confirmar.

Voy a ver cómo se hace, si no me aclaro lo reseteo y a tpc.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2018)

Vamos a por los 12.000 hamijos.


----------



## digipl (20 Feb 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Una vez los tienes, como haces para transformarlos en BTC? En ningún exchange de los que uso aceptan estas joyitas.



El propio Bitpie lleva integrado un exchange. Envías los fork, al menos los raros que no te acepta ningún otro, al exchange integrado y los cambias por BTC. El cambio no es que sea muy bueno pero mejor aplicar lo de "A caballo regalado....".


----------



## Edu.R (20 Feb 2018)

El problema de los fork es luego venderlos... los grandes rollo Cash o Gold, incluso Diamond vale. Pero los demás es que da hasta pereza.

Como ha dicho Sota de espadas, amenazamos 12.000$, y como últimamente viene sucediendo, las alts no suben en consonancia. La dominancia está otra vez cerca del 40%.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Feb 2018)

Yo pa mi que tanto fork de a peseta es para desanonimizar todo lo que se pueda los BTC...

No estoy cambiando por ahora casi ninguno, ni ganas que tengo, la verdad.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2018)

digipl dijo:


> El propio Bitpie lleva integrado un exchange. Envías los fork, al menos los raros que no te acepta ningún otro, al exchange integrado y los cambias por BTC. El cambio no es que sea muy bueno pero mejor aplicar lo de "A caballo regalado....".



Cómo se accede a ese exchange integrado? Lo acabo de probar y me dice que no está disponible esa opción para los shitforks almenos.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Feb 2018)

Bitfinex anuncia que soporta Segwit

Twitter






---------- Post added 20-feb-2018 at 19:11 ----------

Coinbase ha terminado de testar Segwit y anuncia que estará habilitado para todos los usuarios a mediados de la semana que viene:

Twitter

---------- Post added 20-feb-2018 at 19:33 ----------

Un script Bash que instala un nodo Bitcoin en una raspberry:

GitHub - Olliecad1/Bitcoin_0.15.1_RaspberryPi_Setup: Bitcoin 0.15.1 Raspberry Pi Bash Script

No lo he probado, pero la pega de instalar todo en una SD prescindiendo de un disco duro externo son los ciclos de lectura/escritura que acortan la vida de la misma y por lo tanto cascara rápidamente.

Mi recomendación es mover la swap y la cadena de bloques a un disco externo.

Vuelvo a poner un manual para realizarlo: Nodo completo Bitcoin en Raspberry Pi 3


----------



## digipl (20 Feb 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Cómo se accede a ese exchange integrado? Lo acabo de probar y me dice que no está disponible esa opción para los shitforks almenos.



1.-Seleccionas Exchange en la parte de abajo, se te abre un nuevo menu.

2.-En la parte de arriba tienes un par (ej. BCH/BTC) con el mercado, clickas y seleccionas el par que quieres tradear.

3.-Seleccionas "Sell" y justo debajo a la derecha clickas un pequeño cuadrado que pone "deposit".

4.-Se te abre otra pantalla que pone "Pie Bank". En la parte de abajo seleccionas "deposit" y envías la cantidad deseada del fork.

5.-Esperas a que la transacción se confirme, a veces tarda bastante, y podrás realizar la orden de venta.

6.-Repites lo mismo con el resto de Forks.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2018)

ETH, la gran bufonada...mierda liquida...


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Feb 2018)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Cuidado. Los puedes devolver al Ledger siempre y cuando crees nueva cartera. De lo contrio los estás devolviendo a direcciones cuyas claves privadas han estado rulando por ahí para obtener cuatro shitforks.



Con bither las claves privadas las puedes guardae en un dispositivo android sin conexión a internet, asi que en principio no tienen porque circular por la red.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Feb 2018)

Bitcoin Core version 0.16.0 is now available from:

Index of /bin/bitcoin-core-0.16.0/

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 01:20 ----------

bitcoin/release-notes.md at 0.16 · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub


----------



## bmbnct (21 Feb 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Bitcoin Core version 0.16.0 is now available from:
> 
> Index of /bin/bitcoin-core-0.16.0/
> 
> ...



Son versiones RC (release candidate) siendo la última la RC 4 . Aun no esta la definitiva.


----------



## Costa2439 (21 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ETH, la gran bufonada...mierda liquida...



Este hilo es para hablar de BTC, ese comentario no aporta nada, lo ensucia mas bien


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Feb 2018)

Cada vez hay más sitios donde se puede comprar mm.pp. con btc pero 
¿Sabéis de algún sitio donde se puedan comprar BTC directamente con Au / Ag?


----------



## bmbnct (21 Feb 2018)

Nodos LN de enero a febrero. Y eso que está en fase de pruebas


----------



## Venganza. (21 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Miserables, cabrones , hijos de la G.P. , una pausa pal buchito de cafe ...blablabla...De acariciar los 12K a rezar ...para que no perfore los 10K ...si es que no hay derecho ...Joder , sacad el fiat y comprad el dip , cabrones
> Ni un misero THANKS



tu dices q el clapham ve patrones pero este se te ha pasao por alto, y eso q pa no verlo hay que estar ciego:


----------



## estereotipable (21 Feb 2018)

Bitcoño, esas oleadas de "pump and dump" de manual donde lo que ven los sabiondillos es "fractales".

Vaya timo

venga, otra ronda de oleada de subida y bajada ( oh wait ¡¡¡¡ fractal ¡¡ : para esquilmar a subnormales


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Feb 2018)

digipl dijo:


> 1.-Seleccionas Exchange en la parte de abajo, se te abre un nuevo menu.
> 
> 2.-En la parte de arriba tienes un par (ej. BCH/BTC) con el mercado, clickas y seleccionas el par que quieres tradear.
> 
> ...



Excelente, ya he vendido todas las shitforks, qué aliviado se queda uno deshaciéndose de ellas. Me cuesta creer que alguien esté en el lado comprador en los exchanges, pero bueno...

A lo tonto me he sacado 0'16 BTC jojojo.


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Feb 2018)




----------



## hydra69 (21 Feb 2018)

*$ 10,439.10 Just now -11.17%
*


----------



## Costa2439 (21 Feb 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> *$ 10,439.10 Just now -11.17%
> *



Esta como 1500 dolares mas alto que tu ultimo post...

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 21:38 ----------




hydra69 dijo:


> $ *7,877.06 Just now-8.80%
> *​
> 
> :XX::XX:
> ...



Mira, aun es mas hay que ser tonto...


----------



## Arctic (21 Feb 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> *$ 10,439.10 Just now -11.17%
> *



No me voy a ensañar porque está claro que tienes algún tipo de retraso, pero eres lo más ridículo que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## louis.gara (22 Feb 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> No me voy a ensañar porque está claro que tienes algún tipo de retraso, pero eres lo más ridículo que he visto en mi vida.



Otros entre tanto han comprado a 6800, han vendido a 11700 y recomprado en 10300, mientras venden los superbitcoins por unos centimillos. Surfin BTC! 

Además, sorpresa la mía al descubrir que los bitcoin diamond equivalen a un fork x10, que estando a 30$ en Binance darían pa unas cuantas fiestas...pero aún no admiten depósitos, con lo cual tengo un gran dilema entre hodlear los diamond o soltar lastre en Bitpie a 6$ .... supongo que lo normal es que cuando habiliten depositos de neildiamonds a los dos minutos valdrán una cuarta parte de lo que ahora por las leyes del arbitraje, con lo cual creo que voy a optar, en el peor de los casos por el free money mientras otros se matan a gayolas pletóricos por una bajada de un 7% diario (obviando una subida del 11% semanal), ya hace falta ser paleto.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Iremos a los 9600 $ mas pronto que tarde ...
> y seguiremos bajando . Porque no hay fiat , no hay fiat



Pues no eres el único que piensa que vamos a una deflación importante justo antes de LA inflación de nuestras vidas (y, seguramente, de la historia).

BTC nunca se ha enfrentado a una crisis, así que realmente es una incógnita cómo se comportará ante un acontecimiento de esta entidad (aunque de esta entidad seguramente nadie lo haya hecho nunca).


----------



## Speculo (22 Feb 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pues no eres el único que piensa que vamos a una deflación importante justo antes de LA inflación de nuestras vidas (y, seguramente, de la historia).
> 
> BTC nunca se ha enfrentado a una crisis, así que realmente es una incógnita cómo se comportará ante un acontecimiento de esta entidad (aunque de esta entidad seguramente nadie lo haya hecho nunca).



Cuando las personas necesitan sus activos para cambiarlos por cosas serias como comida, las idioteces dejan de ser consumidas, aunque en su día esas idioteces hubieran servido como uno de los mayores vehículos especulativos del último lustro.
Si el dinero escasea, las tonterías pasan a un segundo plano.


----------



## Venganza. (22 Feb 2018)

romperá los 20,000 en primavera y quizá los 100,000 en verano. 

cuando rompa los 20,000 volveré por aqui a darles en toda la boca a unos pocos.


----------



## vpsn (22 Feb 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 77564
> 
> 
> romperá los 20,000 en primavera y quizá los 100,000 en verano.
> ...



Para que eso pase los bancos centrales tendrian que imprimir a toda ostia y que el dinero llegara de alguna manera al pueblo... 

Por lo que dicen los QEs se acaban, las bolsas se hunden... Pero claro, donde esta el limite? Todos sabemos que a la que la cosa empiece a torcerse impresora a toda maquina y tipos al -%. 

Al final todo se reduce a mantener el poder y a contentar a tus redes clientelares, y eso no se consigue provocando una crisis, y menos cuando la solucion es tan facil como apretar un boton.

Que esto originara mas burbujas y mas inflacion? Pues si, y que, desde cuando le importamos a las elites? 

Lo que es seguro que es que no van a dejar caer el Deustche Bank, prefieren que tu pagues 100 euros mas al mes por tu alquiler.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Feb 2018)

Keiser Report 1191

La gran tradiciÃ³n de la charlatanerÃ­a: Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol (E1191) - YouTube

A partir del minuto 13:00
entrevista con el gestor de inversiones Mark Yusco, de Morgan Creek Capital Management

- Los jóvenes no están familiarizados con el oro, pero sí con BTC.
- Bitcoin subirá hasta los 400,000 hasta igualar la actual capitalización de mercado del oro.
- Estamos en el tramo final de la fase se euforia de la burbuja del Dow Jones.
- Ciertos valores y bonos están inflados, es tiempo de invertir en valores alternativos como las criptodivisas.
- Es bueno mantener un % de la cartera en dinero en efectivo.
- Bill Miller acaba de adquirir una enorme posición en BTC.
- JP Morgan ha terminado reconociendo su interés por el BTC porque se trata de un *activo no correlacionado*.
- Los activos no correlacionados reducen el riesgo de cualquier cartera de inversión. (Harry Markowitz - Wikipedia)
- Las grandes sumas de riqueza provienen de la concentración, pero la diversificación es clave para preservar esas grandes sumas de dinero.
- Si se añaden a la cartera activos que se muevan en contra del ciclo, se reduce el riesgo, no se aumenta.
- Añadir BTC a la cartera reduce el riesgo porque BTC es un activo no correlacionado.
- Por esto los grandes fondos de cobertura van a adentrarse en el mercado.
- El mercado es pequeño en comparación con las necesidades de estos fondos.
- El precio va a subir.
- Morgan Creek Capital invierte un 1% directamente en BTC y 1-3% en empresas del sector como Coinbase. ¿Por qué no invierten más? Porque el BTC sigue siendo arriesgado.
- El milagro del BTC fue pasar de 0.06 USD a 600 USD. Llegar a 20,000 o 400,000 USD no es tan importante como aquel primer paso.
- El riesgo no es cero, pero que sea una tecnología de código abierto hace que éste disminuya.
- A nosotros nos gustaría se los intermediarios que hagan que las instituciones entren en bitcoin. Estamos en conversaciones con fondos de inversiones para invertir, el problema es que no pueden emitir cheques de menos de 100 millones de USD.
- En el mundillo de los fondos de pensiones (la madre de todo el sector) se quiere invertir en activos no correlacionados. Por eso JP Morgan acaba de sacar la biblia de las criptodivisas, porque quieren una porción del negocio.
- Si analizamos las previsiones de los activos tradicionales para la próxima década, todas hablan de cifras de un sólo dígito y como no va a alcanzarse esa cantidad va a haber que recurir a los activos no correlacionados tales como inversiones privadas que proporcionen una prima de liquidez, capital de riesgo inmobiliario o las criptodivisas como el bitcoin o ethereum que van a proporcionar un auge gracias al efecto de red.
- Hay una situación similar a la de 1987 con las opciones de venta al descubierto y la mayoría de los gestores de fondos no tienen experiencia para haberlo conocido.
- Los gestores de ahora están en productos que apuestan por la tendencia, que es en lo que no hay que estar metido cuando ésta cambia.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Feb 2018)

La mempool super vacía, dicen que el chino y Roger Ver han capitulado, que se les ha acabado el cash para spammear la red.


----------



## hydra69 (22 Feb 2018)

*$ 9,975.07 Just now
-7.27%*
​













Por si algún retrasado no entiende lo que pasa...

Short-selling is an investment method that allows investors to benefit from drops in prices and value of a particular asset, in this case, Bitcoins.
What is Short Selling Bitcoin All About?
Short selling allows you to basically borrow an asset,such as Bitcoins, and sell it at current prices. Later on, you can purchase the Bitcoins to pay back the person or organization you borrowed them from when selling the first time around. Hopefully, when you go to repurchase the Bitcoins, <a href="/why-is-bitcoin-going-down/">prices will have dropped, so it will be cheaper to purchase the assets that need to be paid back.
Let’s illustrate this with a short example:

You short sale (borrow and sell) 10 Bitcoins when the price is $4,000
This means you get $40,000
Price of Bitcoin drops to $3,500
You repurchase 10 Bitcoins to give back to the agency you borrowed from at 10*$3,500 = $35,000
Your total profit is $40,000-$35,000 = $5,000


----------



## piru (22 Feb 2018)

Perforados los 10.000
9.870 en Bitstamp


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Cuando las personas necesitan sus activos para cambiarlos por cosas serias como comida, las idioteces dejan de ser consumidas, aunque en su día esas idioteces hubieran servido como uno de los mayores vehículos especulativos del último lustro.
> Si el dinero escasea, las tonterías pasan a un segundo plano.



¿Pero de verdad piensas que la gente de a pie es la que está moviendo el precio del BTC?

Esto es como decir que la gente mueve el precio de telefónica o google, o cualquier activo cotizado.

La gente no tiene puta idea de mercados, y menos de como manipularlos.

Ven 4 noticias en la red y venden, o compran, según les digan, pero todo eso ya se orquestó en tiempo pretérito.

Nosotros...todos los frikis, holders, especulatas, o como quieras llamarlos, no movemos este mercado ni ningún otro... y menos con estas capitalizaciones.


El precio de BTC será llevado a dónde los creadores de mercado quieran (exchangers de referencia, fondos, banca privada...)

Decir que se va a ir a 100$ o a 100.000$, no está en nuestras manos por lo que bien se comenta: *El ciudadano de a pie no tiene liquidez para mover un mercado de esta envergadura*

La liquidez está en la bolsa, en los bonos, en los derivados...de ahí sí se puede trasvasar si a los que poseen dichos asientos, les interesa cambiarlos a cryptos.

Si mañana blackrock ha amasado una buena cantidad de cryptos a bajo precio, pues hará subir el mercado hasta dónde quiera, y allí, se saldrá para reprogramar el ciclo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Arctic (22 Feb 2018)

piru dijo:


> Perforados los 9.000 con alegría.
> 8.940 ahora en bitstamp



Pues no está mal. Incluso mejor de lo que estaba el día que nos hiciste tu otra valiosa aportación.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Feb 2018)

Estamos más cerca de las transacciones anónimas en bitcoin. Ahora con bulletproofs se consiguen las CT (confidential transactions) de manera mucho más eficiente y sin tener que confiar en terceros (como CoinJoin pe.) entre otras mejoras.

Blockstream - Bulletproofs Faster Rangeproofs and Much More


----------



## Speculo (22 Feb 2018)

Yo no pienso cosa alguna sobre el movimiento del precio de bitcoin. Es algo que me trae sin cuidado. Me interesa más su aplicación práctica en la vida real, que, visto lo visto, es ninguna. 

Únicamente contestaba con ironía a un forero que había planteado una hipótesis concreta. 

Por lo demás, estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que has escrito. Aunque ojo, una cosa es manipulación de mercados y otra es de dónde sale el dinero para manipularlos. Y en la segunda cosa algo tiene que ver el pardillo "de a pie", aunque individualmente sea la última basura. 



paketazo dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad piensas que la gente de a pie es la que está moviendo el precio del BTC?
> 
> Esto es como decir que la gente mueve el precio de telefónica o google, o cualquier activo cotizado.
> 
> ...


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Feb 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo no pienso cosa alguna sobre el movimiento del precio de bitcoin. Es algo que me trae sin cuidado. Me interesa más su aplicación práctica en la vida real, que, visto lo visto, es ninguna.
> 
> Únicamente contestaba con ironía a un forero que había planteado una hipótesis concreta.
> 
> Por lo demás, estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que has escrito. Aunque ojo, una cosa es manipulación de mercados y otra es de dónde sale el dinero para manipularlos. Y en la segunda cosa algo tiene que ver el pardillo "de a pie", aunque individualmente sea la última basura.



Bueno, creo que sí piensas cosa alguna sobre el movimiento del precio, dejaste claro que crees que no se comportará como _safe haven_, como el oro.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Feb 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Cuando las personas necesitan sus activos para cambiarlos por cosas serias como comida, las idioteces dejan de ser consumidas, aunque en su día esas idioteces hubieran servido como uno de los mayores vehículos especulativos del último lustro.
> Si el dinero escasea, las tonterías pasan a un segundo plano.




El dinero no escasea, de hecho nunca hubo tanto dinero en la historia de la humanidad como ahora mismo. Y cada dia que pasa imprimen mas.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Feb 2018)

Hay gente de verdad que creo que no está bien de la azotea.

Solo vienen cuando el BTC baja un poco... el resto del tiempo no aparecen. Y siempre con el mismo perfil.

Disfrutan 2 días, y sufren 2 semanas. Insisto, o están mal de la azotea o no lo entiendo, porque es sufrir por sufrir.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Feb 2018)

Para alguien que no sepa programar ¿Qué diferencia hay entre MAST y RSK (rootstock)?

What is a Bitcoin Merklized Abstract Syntax Tree (MAST)?

RSK


----------



## Speculo (22 Feb 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Bueno, creo que sí piensas cosa alguna sobre el movimiento del precio, dejaste claro que crees que no se comportará como _safe haven_, como el oro.



No recuerdo cuándo he escrito yo eso. Pero si lo he hecho, habrá sido igualmente como respuesta a algo concreto. Porque te puedo asegurar que a mi el precio de bitcoin me importa una higa. Y el del oro, más de lo mismo.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Feb 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Para alguien que no sepa programar ¿Qué diferencia hay entre MAST y RSK (rootstock)?
> 
> What is a Bitcoin Merklized Abstract Syntax Tree (MAST)?
> 
> RSK



Por decirlo de forma sencilla, MAST es programar script de bitcoin de forma más intuitiva y da lugar a contratos mas complejos en la cadena principal de bitcoin; RSK es una sidechain (cadena paralela a bitcoin) que usa el lenguaje solidity (el que se usa en eth para programar smart-contracts) que es Turing completo.

RSK por ahora tiene la pega de que para hacer el 2way-peg (las direcciones en las que se "bloquean" los BTC para hacer el cambio a sbtc) con la cadena principal de bitcoin necesita la confianza de un tercero. Digo por ahora porque para que no sea así se necesita la aprobación de un BIP en bitcoin. Parece ser que RSK no podía esperar a que fuese aprobado antes de lanzar su proyecto que ya tenían bastante avanzado.

Por cierto, ahora si, ya esta la versión final:

Release v0.16.0 · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub


----------



## tolomeo (22 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Por decirlo de forma sencilla, MAST es programar script de bitcoin de forma más intuitiva y da lugar a contratos mas complejos en la cadena principal de bitcoin; RSK es una sidechain (cadena paralela a bitcoin) que usa el lenguaje solidity (el que se usa en eth para programar smart-contracts) que es Turing completo.
> 
> RSK por ahora tiene la pega de que para hacer el 2way-peg (las direcciones en las que se "bloquean" los BTC para hacer el cambio a sbtc) con la cadena principal de bitcoin necesita la confianza de un tercero. Digo por ahora porque para que no sea así se necesita la aprobación de un BIP en bitcoin. Parece ser que RSK no podía esperar a que fuese aprobado antes de lanzar su proyecto que ya tenían bastante avanzado.
> 
> ...



Joder, me tengo que poner las pilas que esto se está acelerando

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (23 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El bulbo por debajo de 3500 $ es kosher y terapeutico y si baja a 2000 $ hasta el Nico compra ...no lo dice pero sip ...





Te equivocas... yo voy a ser un "early adopter" furioso del Petro.

No sé si comprarlo en la cadena de Ethereum o en la de NEM pero, ahí vamos con todo.

Lo lanza Maduro que es un genio de la economía... no me lo pierdo ni loco.


----------



## matias331 (23 Feb 2018)

Hoy vi esto:
_
La aplicación de comercio móvil Robinhood lanzó operaciones de Bitcoin (BTC) y Ethereum (ETH) sin cargo para el primer lote de usuarios de su plataforma Robinhood Crypto el jueves 22 de febrero, según se anunció en el blog de la compañía.

Los primeros usuarios que acceden a la plataforma sin comisión son los clientes que residen en los estados de California, Massachusetts, Missouri, Montana y New Hampshire. Robinhood notó que la aplicación se implementará gradualmente con el respaldo de "muchos más estados" que vendrán "más adelante"._


----------



## bmbnct (23 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Joder, me tengo que poner las pilas que esto se está acelerando
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk



Esta es una página sencilla para empezar:

Bitcoin designed

Algunos ejemplos:

¿Qué significa la descentralización en Bitcoin?







¿Porque Lightning Network?







---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 08:03 ----------

Bitcoin registra las tarifas por transacción más bajas en los últimos seis meses | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## vpsn (23 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Lo mismo se debe a que las transaciones diarias de BTC han caido a mínimo de 2 años...
> 
> Confirmed Transactions Per Day - Blockchain
> 
> ...



mmmm... HODL?


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Feb 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> No recuerdo cuándo he escrito yo eso. Pero si lo he hecho, habrá sido igualmente como respuesta a algo concreto. Porque te puedo asegurar que a mi el precio de bitcoin me importa una higa. Y el del oro, más de lo mismo.



Bueno, fue interpreté que en el hilo de bitcoin te estabas refiriendo a bitcoin cuando hablaste de _uno de los mayores vehículos especulativos del último lustro_. Entendí que por las "tonterías" te refererías a las cripto, incluyendo bitcoin (que no sirve para nada, según tú).



Speculo dijo:


> Cuando las personas necesitan sus activos para cambiarlos por cosas serias como comida, las idioteces dejan de ser consumidas, aunque en su día esas idioteces hubieran servido como uno de los mayores vehículos especulativos del último lustro.
> Si el dinero escasea, las tonterías pasan a un segundo plano.




Fue esto lo que me motivó a transcribir la entrevista del Keiser.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 09:11 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Por decirlo de forma sencilla, MAST es programar script de bitcoin de forma más intuitiva y da lugar a contratos mas complejos en la cadena principal de bitcoin; RSK es una sidechain (cadena paralela a bitcoin) que usa el lenguaje solidity (el que se usa en eth para programar smart-contracts) que es Turing completo.
> 
> RSK por ahora tiene la pega de que para hacer el 2way-peg (las direcciones en las que se "bloquean" los BTC para hacer el cambio a sbtc) con la cadena principal de bitcoin necesita la confianza de un tercero. Digo por ahora porque para que no sea así se necesita la aprobación de un BIP en bitcoin. Parece ser que RSK no podía esperar a que fuese aprobado antes de lanzar su proyecto que ya tenían bastante avanzado.
> 
> ...



¿Contratos más complejos en la cadena principal de bitcoin?
Pensaba que precisamente era una limitación de bitcoin, que no era tan capaz de hacer contratos complejos que etherum.

Tengo que estudiar más antes de seguir preguntando, pero una última duda. ¿Se podría decir que la diferencia principal es dónde se programa?

MAST: cadena principal BTC
RSK: side chain
ETH: blockchain aparte

¿y luego en sus aplicaciones ya se dirá cuál de ellas es mejor para cada cosa con sus circunstancias?


----------



## bmbnct (23 Feb 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Bueno, fue interpreté que en el hilo de bitcoin te estabas refiriendo a bitcoin cuando hablaste de _uno de los mayores vehículos especulativos del último lustro_. Entendí que por las "tonterías" te refererías a las cripto, incluyendo bitcoin (que no sirve para nada, según tú).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAST es una propuesta aun no activa en Bitcoin; este es un enlace al BIP: bips/bip-0114.mediawiki at master · bitcoin/bips · GitHub

Con MAST, los contratos podrían ser mas complejos gracias a que se reducen su tamaño y mas sencillos de analizar y optimizar por su estructura de arbol (merkle-tree). Ademas ofrece aumentar su privacidad.

MAST reduciría el tamaño de información en las transacciones haciendo que mayor número de transacciones puedan ser verificadas en un mismo bloque.







Gracias a las novedades que introdujo segwit, como es el script versioning, se permite desarrollar e introducir mejoras como MAST de manera sencilla; por lo que no sería de extrañar que se introduzca en poco tiempo.

Sobre MAST, RSK y ETH:
- MAST es una propuesta de mejora para la blockchain de bitcoin (aunque podría aplicarse en otras tambien como LTC por ejemplo); por lo tanto, si, los contratos van en la cadena principal. MAST igual que script no es turing-completo como medida de proteccion para bitcoin.

- RSK: Es una sidechain que mediante 2waypeg cambias los BTC por SBTC (smart Bitcoin) y ejecutas smart contracts programados en Solidity que son turing complete dentro de la blockchain de RSK; así una teorica maliciosa programación de los contratos no afectaría a la blockchain de bitcoin. La seguridad de la red de RSK se da por merged minning de la de Bitcoin.

- ETH, blockchain aparte que usa solidity como programación de los smart contract.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 10:59 ----------




vpsn dijo:


> mmmm... HODL?



Básicamente porque ya no se spamea la red y porque se va aplicando batching en los exchanges, por ejemplo: ShapeShift (2% of Bitcoin Network) is Now Batching Transactions | ShapeShift

Hay menos transacciones pero en la línea de este último año:
Confirmed Transactions Per Day - Blockchain


----------



## Nico (23 Feb 2018)

Conste que te pongo Thanks porque me rio como un poseso con tus post.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Lo mismo se debe a que las transaciones diarias de BTC han caido a mínimo de 2 años...
> 
> Confirmed Transactions Per Day - Blockchain
> 
> ...




Reserva de valor. Ya venderé cuando necesite comprarme el jet privado. Por ahora con el yate me apaño.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Feb 2018)

La raspberry, en mi opinión, es el nodo bitcoin perfecto para tenerlo 24x7 encendido, además no es vulnerable a Spectre o Meltdown: Why Raspberry Pi isn't vulnerable to Spectre or Meltdown - Raspberry Pi


----------



## bmbnct (23 Feb 2018)

Primero Arizona y ahora Georgia esta considerando el pago de impuestos con Bitcoin:

Georgia Becomes Latest State to Consider Bitcoin for Tax Payments - CoinDesk

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 18:07 ----------

La red LN en testnet cuenta ya con 2832 nodos y 15747 canales.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Feb 2018)

Anuncio oficial de Coinbase y Gdax donde comunican el soporte Segwit a partir de la semana que viene. Además anuncian trabajar en el batching de las transacciones, mejoras en el tratamiento de las UTXO e integración con Lightning Network!

"We currently have a dedicated full-time software engineer working on open source contributions to the Lightning Network." 

Announcing SegWit support on Coinbase

SegWit Support on GDAX


----------



## bmbnct (23 Feb 2018)

Nuevo video de Andreas Antonopolous explicando porque es importante un nodo Bitcoin y Lightning Network. 

Bitcoin Q&A: Why running a node is important - YouTube


----------



## estereotipable (24 Feb 2018)

una de las cosas que no entiendo de los bitcoñeros es el hecho de que vean la imposibilidad de inflaccion como una virtud. Al ser lo contrario, el poseedor de bicoños preferira guardarlo siempre como deposito de valor y gracias a su escasez, obtener rendimientos futuros en vez de usarse como moneda para comprar bienes, que es lo que supuestamente decian que es. Se equivocan en todo, porque la posibilidad de que el sistema pueda en cualquier momento aumentar la masa monetaria puede ser buena, en el sentido de que pueda servir de desahogo al sistema si la gente se cierra en banda con sus dineritos y deja de circular la pasta. El sistema monetario es un artificio, un juego de malabares buscando un equilibrio. Un sistema cerrado no tiene que ser bueno por definicion.
Vamos, que es todo una serie de contradicciones y estupideces para un minimo sentido de la razon y la logica.

Y como dice el clapham, estan en una fase de "exit scam" (con un "pumping dumping" escalonado) , transformando la pasta en fiat.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Feb 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> una de las cosas que no entiendo de los bitcoñeros es el hecho de que vean la imposibilidad de inflaccion como una virtud. Al ser lo contrario, el poseedor de bicoños preferira guardarlo siempre como deposito de valor y gracias a su escasez, obtener rendimientos futuros en vez de usarse como moneda para comprar bienes, que es lo que supuestamente decian que es. Se equivocan en todo, porque la posibilidad de que el sistema pueda en cualquier momento aumentar la masa monetaria puede ser buena, en el sentido de que pueda servir de desahogo al sistema si la gente se cierra en banda con sus dineritos y deja de circular la pasta. El sistema monetario es un artificio, un juego de malabares buscando un equilibrio. Un sistema cerrado no tiene que ser bueno por definicion.
> Vamos, que es todo una serie de contradicciones y estupideces para un minimo sentido de la razon y la logica.
> 
> Y como dice el clapham, estan en una fase de "exit scam" (con un "pumping dumping" escalonado) , transformando la pasta en fiat.




O sea que a ti te parece bien tener 1000€ en una cuenta en el banco y que cada dia que pase esos 1000€ valgan menos (cada vez puedes comprar menos cosas con esos 1000€) debido a la inflacion, es decir, debido a que unos señores que tienen el control de la impresora deciden imprimir nueva moneda y repartirsela como vean conveniente.

Mantente esclavo.


----------



## louis.gara (24 Feb 2018)

Pues si hoygan, tenéis razón trollersnoicoiners asustaviejas, vosotros seguid comentando la jugada y teorizando soplapolleces de cara a la galería pero lo que es de sentido común es que tras la burbuja hubiese corrección, además muy bien canalizada, visible y previsible para vender en picos y recomprar en soportes o simplemente comprar más barato sin arriesgar demasiado. No hay que tener muchas luces para saber que no iba a subir eternamente, ni que ahora bajará eternamente como sus excelencias proponen, en unos dias/semanas, hombro, cabeza, hombro rompemos la resistencia de los 12000 y nos vamos todamoon again. Avisaos quedan, luego no vengan llorando por haber perdido de nuevo el tren con camisetas a...rima fácil.


----------



## Nico (24 Feb 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> O sea que a ti te parece bien tener 1000€ en una cuenta en el banco y que cada dia que pase esos 1000€ valgan menos (cada vez puedes comprar menos cosas con esos 1000€) debido a la inflacion, es decir, debido a que unos señores que tienen el control de la impresora deciden imprimir nueva moneda y repartirsela como vean conveniente.



*ninfireblade:*

Lo que comenta *estereotipable* es correcto pero en un *contexto inadecuado.*

La historia económica ya lleva unos cuantos miles de años más o menos bien documentados y, con bastante precisión desde hace unos 400.

Conocemos perfectamente lo que pasa en economías basadas enteramente en una moneda limitada (Ej: oro) y no es "teoría", lo conocemos en números constantes y sonantes.

Hay dos factores que llevan ese tipo de economías a la recesión o, con mucha suerte al estancamiento:

a) Los bienes y servicios NO pueden crecer porque no hay moneda suficiente para respaldarlos.

b) La poca moneda que hay, por el fenómeno natural de ACUMULACION de los más ricos, cada vez circula menos.

Estos dos factores generan un "círculo de la muerte" que llevan a esas sociedades al estancamiento.

Roma -por caso- lo pudo evitar mientras CRECIO porque "ingresaba" oro al sistema. Cuando el oro se terminó, colapsó.

La base monetaria FLEXIBLE, mientras se use con PRUDENCIA crece junto a la riqueza y, de ese modo FOMENTA el crecimiento. Cuando no se usa prudentemente genera INFLACION.

Se estima "prudente" incentivar al sistema con un 2% de inflación anual... es lo que la experiencia ha demostrado como manejable y positivo.

Ahora... esto -que es más o menos a lo que seguramente se refería *estereotipable*, poco tiene que ver con Bitcoin por varias razones:

a) Bitcoin no es la base de un sistema económico (de hecho nadie lo usa para pagar nada).

b) La economía funciona sobre sus monedas FIAT. Bitcoin es el equivalente de un artículo de colección (como cuadros o estampillas).

Eso permite, para quienes lo poseen tener un buen "activo de resguardo" y, dado su pequeño volumen respecto a la economía, con un daño muy bajo para el sistema.

Así que... correcto el razonamiento de *estereotipable* en tanto vinculado al un sistema MONETARIO e incorrecto para tratar de analizar el Bitcoin desde esa perspectiva.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Feb 2018)

Twitter






Enlace con recursos, tutoriales, apps... de Lightning Network:

awesome-lightning-network/readme.md at master · bcongdon/awesome-lightning-network · GitHub

---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 08:54 ----------

Artículo y enlace a un video de Christopher Allen (Blockstream) donde se habla de Smart Signatures, una extensión de las firmas digitales clásicas pero sin depender de terceros de confianza, únicamente de la firma en si; esto se consigue gracias a scripts.

Un par de implementaciónes de Smart Signatures serian en MAST y en Schnorr Signatures

Blockstream - Smart Signatures - BPASE '18

Más sobre Smart Signatures: rebooting-the-web-of-trust/smart-signatures.md at master · WebOfTrustInfo/rebooting-the-web-of-trust · GitHub


----------



## bmbnct (24 Feb 2018)

Actualizado el nodo Bitcoin a la 0.16.0
El comando 'getinfo' sigue funcionando pero hay que poner un guión antes (bitcoin-cli -getinfo).
El cliente LN, que con alguna versión RC de 0.16.0 he tenido algún problemilla, con la versión final funciona perfecto.


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Feb 2018)

En el siglo XIX se creció enormemente en población y en PIB, con patrón oro.

Si tenemos a una población menguante, un sistema con masa monetaria fija es inflacionista.

La gente sigue comprando ordenadores, tablets y smartphones a pesar de que si esperan un poco más se podrán comprar uno mejor por el mismo precio. La deflación no elimina las necesidades reales, lo que hace es disminuir el consumismo barato y las economías créditoadictas.


----------



## Costa2439 (24 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El chart de la burbuja de 2013-2014 ...
> todavia en 2015 los precios seguian cayendo y la gente decia ...HOLD HOLD
> que esto va parriba pepe ... a 200 $ podias comprar un bulbo
> y si comprabas 2 te regalaban una chocolatina
> ...



Y fue para arriba, pedazo de subnornal, hay algo peor que comprar caro BTC, que es no comprar ni a 1000 ni a 200 y convertirse en un troll antiBitcoin como tu


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Feb 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Y fue para arriba, pedazo de subnornal, hay algo peor que comprar caro BTC, que es no comprar ni a 1000 ni a 200 y convertirse en un troll antiBitcoin como tu



Yo es lo que pienso cada vez que veo esa gráfica: 

¡¡ojalá pudiese comprar ahora a niveles del pico máximo de 2013!!


----------



## Periplo (24 Feb 2018)

Han hanbido un palote rojo que ha tocado un minimo nunca antes visto...creo que ha barrido stops y se dispone a subir...cual bot sobrecargado...


----------



## ForeroMedio (24 Feb 2018)

Que trabajo le está costando rebotar y romper techo... hodl


----------



## tastas (24 Feb 2018)

Y dale con la falacia deflacionista.
El imperio romano envileció su moneda como cualquier otro imperio.
Si un pringado imprime moneda en su casa le cae una pena enorme. Si lo hace el estado, es por nuestro bien.

Taptap


----------



## Nico (24 Feb 2018)

Se avisó en el foro que algún día empezaría:

Un residente de Moscú entregó más de un millón de dólares en bitcoins luego de ser torturado | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Un inversionista de criptomonedas fue atacado el pasado 23 de febrero en la ciudad de Moscú por ladrones que *lo torturaron hasta que se les dio acceso a una cartera que almacenaba alrededor de 100 bitcoin.*

La víctima, cuyo nombre no fue revelado, fue interceptada en un lugar solitario de la capital rusa según el reporte del medio Forklog. Los atacantes *le habrían cortado la cara con un cuchillo* hasta que fueron transferidas a la cartera indicada las criptomonedas valoradas en aproximadamente 1.550.000 dólares a la tasa de cambio actual.

Luego de la trasferencia el individuo fue arrojado a la calle bajo unas condiciones climáticas de siete grados centígrados por debajo de cero. Afortunadamente logró sobrevivir y se encuentra recibiendo asistencia médica en un uno de los hospitales del distrito de Strogino. Las autoridades policiales están al tanto de la situación y se encuentran realizando seguimiento del caso.

Un caso similar ocurrió con el especialista en el área de criptomonedas y CEO de la casa de cambio EXMO Pavel Lerner, quien se encontraba realizando labores en Ucrania *cuando fue raptado* a finales del mes de diciembre. El secuestro fue realizado aproximadamente durante horas del mediodía y tras varias jornadas en cautiverio fue liberado *al realizar un pago de rescate millonario utilizando bitcoins.*

Dado el gran aumento del valor en el precio de las criptomonedas durante el último año, es importante para los compradores proteger sus datos personales cuando manejan sumas de dinero considerables, pues estas ya no son únicamente del interés de hackers y ladrones del medio. Hace pocas semanas la Fiscalía Distrital del Condado de Nueva York acusó a un individuo *con los cargos de robo y secuestro por tomar casi $2 millones de dólares en la criptomoneda ether.*

El acusado asaltó y robó con un arma de fuego a un ciudadano de Nueva York el pasado 4 de noviembre de 2018. Luego de subir a un vehículo *tras una reunión pautada por ambas partes*, otro ocupante que esperaba dentro del vehículo apuntó a la víctima y le obligó a entregar su teléfono celular, su billetera y las llaves de su casa.

Más recientemente, la policía de Taiwan habría arrestado a cuatro hombres *por el robo a mano armada de 18 BTC equivalentes a 180 mil dólares*. Este hecho ocurrió luego de que los compradores y el vendedor acordaran una venta física. El vendedor asistió acompañado de un amigo cercano, pero cuando el hombre mostró los 18 BTC almacenados en su teléfono móvil, los asaltantes les agredieron y luego transfirieron los tokens a una cartera propia.

Es importante tomar muchas precauciones acerca de que información se comparte públicamente cuando se utilizan criptomonedas, especialmente porque la blockchain permite ver información sobre la cartera del inversionista.


----------



## hannover (24 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> _A diferencia del anarquismo socialista, que defiende la propiedad común de los medios de producción con el objeto de eliminar la desigualdad económica, gran parte del anarquismo individualista histórico -como en el caso de los denominados "anarquistas de Boston" del siglo XIX- tiende a preferir la propiedad privada de los medios de producción y algún nivel de intercambio de bienes y servicios a través del mercado - siendo estos conceptos económico-jurídicos los que suelen usarse para identificar al antiguo anarcoindividualismo como un antecedente histórico del posterior anarcocapitalismo.​ Además, estos anarquistas individualistas amigables con la economía de mercado no se oponen a la desigual distribución de la riqueza, aceptándola como una consecuencia de la libre competencia..._
> 
> 
> En contraposición a la mayor parte del anarcosocialismo, la anarquía de mercado es compatible con cualquier modo de organización social que respete los deseos del resto de la sociedad, como bien te han explicado.
> ...



Primeramente,el anarquismo individualista(Nietsche ,Stirner,etc) está en las antipodas de lo que tú llamas "anarquismo de mercado":blagentuza avariciosa y autoritaria que van de tolerantes).

En segundo lugar el capitalismo es, per se, un sistema jerarquico(comprate gafas y mira el organigrama de cualquier empresa capitalista) y por eso no se puede incluir en el marco tolerante y justo del anarquismo real(anticapitalista).

A otr perro con el hueso del "anarcocapitalismo".Sólo os queda el criptofascismo.

A que jode?


----------



## waukegan (24 Feb 2018)

Lo del bitcoin deflacionario está aun por ver.

Lo cierto es que a día de hoy es fuertemente inflacionario.

Actualmente se minan 3600 nuevos bitcoin CADA día. Anualmente son 1,3 millones bitcoin sobre una base de unos 17 millones, lo que implica una inflación del 7,6%. Una burrada.

Con el tiempo, la recompensa con cada bloque irá dividiéndose por la mitad, y por tanto, la inflación monetaria irá disminuyendo hasta desaparecer. Y en ese momento, veremos qué ocurre, porque las operaciones de minería deberán tener una rentabilidad marginal superior a cero, por lo que tendrán que mantenerse con las comisiones por transacciones. A ver cuanto cuestan las transacciones en ese momento, es todo un equilibrio muy complejo


----------



## cenachero (24 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El chart de la burbuja de 2013-2014 ...
> todavia en 2015 los precios seguian cayendo y la gente decia ...HOLD HOLD
> que esto va parriba pepe ... a 200 $ podias comprar un bulbo
> y si comprabas 2 te regalaban una chocolatina
> ...



Te thankeo yo de corazon.
O eres un manantial de elocuencia y sabiduria o estas como un cencerro. Ambas dos posibilidades son respetadas


----------



## bmbnct (24 Feb 2018)

waukegan dijo:


> Lo del bitcoin deflacionario está aun por ver.
> 
> Lo cierto es que a día de hoy es fuertemente inflacionario.
> 
> ...



Los numeros que mencionas son erroneos:
- Actualmente se minan unos 1800 bitcoins al día. 12,5 bitcoins por bloque, un bloque cada 10 minutos (144 al día).
- Los bitcoins ya minados son 16,884,013 (un 80%).
- Inflacion anual: 3,9%

El proximo halving se dará aproximadamente el 2 de Junio de 2020 (dentro de 119279 bloques), donde la recompensa por bloque será de 6,25 bitcoins y la inflacion se reducira a la mitad.


----------



## waukegan (24 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Los numeros que mencionas son erroneos:
> - Actualmente se minan unos 1800 bitcoins al día. 12,5 bitcoins por bloque, un bloque cada 10 minutos (144 al día).
> - Los bitcoins ya minados son 16,884,013 (un 80%).
> - Inflacion anual: 3,9%
> ...



Cierto. Hice esas mismas cuentas pero puse 3600 al día porque pensé que eran 25 BTC por bloque. La cifra real de inflación es como indicas, cercana al 4% anual.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Feb 2018)

Laszlo Hanyeczof, conocido en el mundo bitcoin en Mayo del 2010 por haber gastado 10000 BTC en dos pizzas, lo vuelve ha hacer, esta vez con Lightning Network: 

[Lightning-dev] Pizza for (lightning) bitcoins?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Laszlo Hanyeczof, conocido en el mundo bitcoin en Mayo del 2010 por haber gastado 10000 BTC en dos pizzas, lo vuelve ha hacer, esta vez con Lightning Network:
> 
> [Lightning-dev] Pizza for (lightning) bitcoins?



Por culpa de ese pavo, estamos como estamos... 
Hasta antes de su "bromita" con las dos pizzas, Bitcoin no era más que una mera curiosidad, un experimento.


----------



## kikepm (25 Feb 2018)

hannover dijo:


> Primeramente,el anarquismo individualista(Nietsche ,Stirner,etc) está en las antipodas de lo que tú llamas "anarquismo de mercado"



Pues, va a ser que no. Los anarquistas defendían:

AUTOPROPIEDAD
EN GENERAL, PROPIEDAD PRIVADA DE LOS MEDIOS DE PRODUCCIÓN
ERAN FAVORABLES A LOS INTERCAMBIOS MEDIANTE EL MERCADO
Y A LA LIBRE COMPETENCIA

La principal diferencia, sino la única, entre el ambos es que los anarquistas individualistas eran Ricardianos, en el sentido de estar a favor de una teoría del valor trabajo. Mientras que los anarquistas de mercado, casi sin excepción, son Miseanos en cuanto a la teoría del valor.



hannover dijo:


> :blagentuza avariciosa y autoritaria que van de tolerantes).



Y comemos niños, no te olvides de eso ::



hannover dijo:


> En segundo lugar el capitalismo es, per se, un sistema jerarquico(comprate gafas y mira el organigrama de cualquier empresa capitalista) y por eso no se puede incluir en el marco tolerante y justo del anarquismo real(anticapitalista).



Ningún anarquista de mercado niega que puedan existir las jerarquías en una anarquía de mercado. Pero son jerarquías que nacen como consecuencia de instituciones naturales, y de *acuerdos voluntarios*. En una anarquía de mercado, existe libertad para renunciar a cualquier asociación con la que no estés de acuerdo.

A diferencia de lo que sucede con el estado, al cual se te obliga a pertenecer lo quieras o no, tu eres libre de asociarte en tu comunidad, en tu barrio, en tu empresa, etc.

El anarquismo socialista, como no acepta la asociación voluntaria, tiende al uso de la coerción para aplastar a los disidentes. Lo cual supone la aparición del estado, o su germen.

En una sociedad anarquista real, de mercado, tu y los tuyos seríais libres de montar vuestra comuna e intercambiar bienes y servicios con el resto de la sociedad.



hannover dijo:


> A otr perro con el hueso del "anarcocapitalismo".Sólo es queda el criptofascismo.
> 
> A que jode?



El criptoanarquismo va a ser una realidad y el hecho de que un "anarquista" como tu venga aquí a contar sus estupideces demuestra a las claras que el fascista eres tu, no sólo incapaz de ver la revolución que viene, sino claramente posicionado con el estado y la propaganda basura que los medios exponen en un tema que cualquier persona de bien debería, como mínimo, mirar con cautela o con cierto interés.

*Lo que plantea el criptoanarquismo es acabar con el monopolio estatal de emisión de dinero, nada menos.
*
Ahora, corre a defender a tus verdaderos amos, esclavo "anarquista".


----------



## Edu.R (25 Feb 2018)

No es por desanimaros, pero si miráis las gráficas de los últimos 3 años, son muy parecidas:

- El periodo invernal suele ser bajista, sobretodo hasta finales de enero / principios de febrero.

- El periodo de primavera es tranquilo no, tranquilísimo. Variaciones mínimas.

- En la 2º mitad del año (A partir de verano) es donde empieza la acción y suele tocar máximos a principios / finales de noviembre. Cuando empieza el otoño empiezan los ATH duros.

Por supuesto puede cambiar, pero casi toda la acción ocurre en otoño... la burbuja de 2013 también fue en otoño. En los 6 meses previos la cotización apenas se movio 20$.


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Feb 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> No es por desanimaros, pero si miráis las gráficas de los últimos 3 años, son muy parecidas:
> 
> - El periodo invernal suele ser bajista, sobretodo hasta finales de enero / principios de febrero.
> 
> ...




Primavera, buena estación para comprar barateli.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Estamos más cerca de las transacciones anónimas en bitcoin. Ahora con bulletproofs se consiguen las CT (confidential transactions) de manera mucho más eficiente y sin tener que confiar en terceros (como CoinJoin pe.) entre otras mejoras.
> 
> Blockstream - Bulletproofs Faster Rangeproofs and Much More



Artículo que explica de forma sencilla donde encajan las bulletproofs en las Confidential Transactions.

Resumen y algo más: 

- Las Confidential Transactions (CT) mantienen visibles los fondos transferidos únicamente a los participantes de la transacción sin que esto afecte el proceso de validación en la blockchain.

- Para poder validarse en la blockchain entra en juego "zero-knowledge proof of validity". Que es un método por el que una parte puede probar a otra parte que conoce un valor sin dar ninguna otra información a parte del hecho de conocer ese valor. Pongo un ejemplo extraído de la Wikipedia que lo explica estupendamente:

Imagina que tu amigo es daltónico. Tienes 2 bolas de billar idénticas en forma, tamaño y peso pero una es roja y la otra es verde. Tu amigo las ve completamente iguales y duda que sean de diferente color. Tú le quieres demostrar que efectivamente son de colores diferentes pero sin que sepa cual es la verde y cual es la roja. 
Lo puedes probar de la siguiente manera. Le das las 2 bolas a tu amigo daltónico. Sujeta la de color verde en la mano derecha y la roja en la izquierda, tú lo sabes porque distingues los colores y las ves. Tu amigo daltónico esconde las bolas y puede cambiarlas de mano o no, al mostrarlas tú puedes saber sin duda si las ha cambiado de mano ya que ves los colores y sabes la posición inicial. 
Si tu amigo daltónico repite el cambio N veces, al final sabrá que efectivamente son de diferente color pero no sabrá cual es la roja y cual es la verde. 
Tú habrás demostrado que distingues las bolas pero tu amigo no tendrá más datos. 
Zero-knowledge proof - Wikipedia
cryptography - Example of a good Zero Knowledge Proof. - MathOverflow

- Lo que ocurre con las CTs es que los métodos de zero-knowledge proof son excesivamente pesados de tamaño o utilizan "trusted setup" (se necesita una autoridad de confianza). Ambas cosas son indeseables. Aquí es donde entran las bulletproofs; reducen significativamente la prueba criptográfica y no requieren "trusted setup".

El artículo:
Bulletproofs: The Latest Technique to Improve Bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (26 Feb 2018)

Recordatorio de lo que viene en Bitcoin:

Bitcoin friendly reminder:

SegWit usage up
Low transaction fees
Mempool cleared
Lightning development 
Schnorr and Mast
Smart contracts 
Sidechains
Atomic Swaps
ETF's and futures
1M+ waiting Robinhood
Govs & banks to get in
Next halving 2020


----------



## bmbnct (26 Feb 2018)

Pleito de 10 billones americanos contra Fake Satoshi (Craig Wright) por apropiación indebida de entre 550K y 1.1M de Bitcoins además de otras propiedades intelectuales pertenecientes a W&K Info Defense Research LLC


En los datos que se incluyen, la mujer de Dave ha aportado mails y en uno Wright le escribe diciendo que necesita ayuda por un paper que está escribiendo sobre una divisa electrónica(puede ser cualquier cosa) Eso es meses antes del whitepaper de Bitcoin 

Vaya culebrón se va a montar... Si sigue adelante, va a estar interesante ver que papel le dan a Bitcoin en el proceso.

Dave Kleiman’s estate just filed a claim against Craig Wright. The lawsuit was filed by Boies Schiller Flexner lawyers Devin "Velvel" Freedman (Boies Schiller Flexner LLP - Velvel Freedman) and Kyle Roche (Boies Schiller Flexner LLP - Kyle Roche). It claims that shortly after Dave' death, Craig employed an elaborate scheme to steal between 550K and 1.1M bitcoins and other intellectual property owned by W&K Info Defense Research LLC - a Florida company Dave owned.

The complaint publishes documents evidencing a long history between Craig and Dave, including documents demonstrating their early involvement in Bitcoin mining. Interestingly, while the complaint discusses Craig’s claim to be Satoshi, it seems to really focus on evidence Craig and Dave mined bitcoin – as Satoshi’s identity is irrelevant to whether Craig stole from Dave.

Craig’s twitter silence is deafening...

Complaint: Bitcoin Lawsuit | Bitcoin Exhibit 1: Andrew O Exhibit 2: Exhibit 2 Exhibit 3: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445130/Exhibit-3 Exhibit 4: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445139/Exhibit-4 Exhibit 5: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445132/Exhibit-5 Exhibit 6: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445133/Exhibit-6 Exhibit 7: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445134/Exhibit-7 Exhibit 7A: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445135/Exhibit-7A Exhibit 8: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445137/Exhibit-8 Exhibit 9: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445138/Exhibit-9 Exhibit 10: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445144/Exhibit-10 Exhibit 11: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445141/Exhibit-11 Exhibit 12: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445140/Exhibit-12 Exhibit 13: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445151/Exhibit-13 Exhibit 14: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445147/Exhibit-14 Exhibit 15: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445142/Exhibit-15 Exhibit 16: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445145/Exhibit-16 Exhibit 17: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445146/Exhibit-17 Exhibit 18: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445149/Exhibit-18 Exhibit 19: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445148/Exhibit-19 Exhibit 20: https://www.scribd.com/document/372445150/Exhibit-20



https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/co...ainst_craig_wright/?utm_source=reddit-android

https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/23715657/Kleiman_v_Wright


----------



## sirpask (26 Feb 2018)

@mojon

Twitter


----------



## tastas (27 Feb 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> @mojon
> 
> Twitter



Bien, hay un productor de chips muy importante en BTC. Veo los mismos argumentos mierda que en todos los mercados donde no hay un "level playing field" para hacer lo que YO creo que es justo:
"Los mineros están en China". Si estuvieran en USA (como pasa con las armas) no pasaría nada. Por cierto, china no ha robado los chips ni las granja, ni se los han regalado.
"Hay un productor que utilizará el beneficio en hacer más chips y nadie podrá competir con él". Falta la parte en la que dice "hay que poner impuestos para dar oportunidades a otras personas". Por qué no está Microsoft entre "Las cuatro" si hace diez años era una monopolio imparable? Cómo es que los móviles de Microsoft no han triunfado si tenía que aprovechar su dominio en Windows 95 para hacer mejoras tecnológicas y que toda la humanidad dependiera de Bill Gates?
"En btc en cualquier momento los mineros te joden, es como si te apuntarán con una pistola y te dijeran que no pasa nada porque no aprietan el gatillo". En btc en cualquier momento vendes btc y dejas a los mineros con un bonito pisapapeles.
"China no cumple los derechos humanos y podría requisar los mineros". De nuevo, si esos chips estuvieran funcionando en Guantánamo los patriotas americanos podríamos dormir tranquilos. Además, I los requisaron porque sí al final la dificultad se ajustaría y no supondría problema. Usar los mineros para atacar la red tiene un coste eléctrico bastante considerable.
"El problema del minado es la raíz de todos sus problemas. Por eso no se hizo el fork que a mí tanto me gustaba cuando yo quería". Y por eso propongo hacer el hard fork que yo quiero. Uno que cambie radicalmente la manera en que funciona Bitcoin, dejando que los propietarios de btc tengan fuerza sin aportar prueba de trabajo, teóricamente dando más fuerza al mercado, como en sociedades de propietarios, dando más fuerza al mercado contra un sistema que da fuerza a la física y al mercado. Como si yo confiara mínimamente en el mercado.

Una última pregunta para reflexión. Cuando estaba btc más descentralizado? Hoy o cuando se hizo el hard fork para arreglar el bug que creó tropecientas monedas de la nada?
Creo que algunos confunden descentralización con "seguir haciéndome rico con una inversión muy baja".

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Feb 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> @mojon
> 
> Twitter



Yo en esto no estoy de acuerdo con LukeDashJr. Hay que tener preparado un cambio de PoW en la recámara siempre como plan de emergencia en el caso de que Bitmain decida atacar al sistema, pero sólo habría que aplicarlo en el caso de que ocurriese dicho ataque. Desde luego que, a mi, me disgusta el nivel de influencia que adquirido Bitmain en Bitcoin más que a ningún otro usuario, pero también se está demostrando ahora que el sistema de teoría de juegos que desincentiva la operativa fraudulenta o los ataques al sistema, funciona.

De hecho, incluso con la posición de poder que ha adquirido Bitmain, hace sólamente 7 meses que se le dió un severo correctivo por parte del resto de contrapoderes que forman parte del sistema Bitcoin y se le demostró que aquí estamos todos condenados a colaborar o las pérdidas económicas serían brutales.

No os preocupéis que, los resultados presentados por Bitmain en el último ejercicio (si no estoy equivocado, creo que han publicado unos beneficios de $4.000 millones) van a atraer como moscas a competidores en la fabricación de hardware.

Así que mi opinión es que el libre mercado se encargará de traer competidores a Bitmain pero que, mientras tanto, debemos tener preparada una "opción nuclear" para cambiar la prueba de trabajo de Bitcoin y aniquilar con ello a Bitmain en el caso de que se le ocurriese la locura de intentar atacar al sistema.


----------



## bubbler (27 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Por cierto, que es eso que estoy leyendo de que la testnet LN ha petado? Hay muchas víctimas? Que alguien nos ilumine.



¿Porque iba a haber víctimas en la testnet de LN? ¿Sabes que los Bitcoins de la testnet no son reales, verdad? (si los pierdes o necesitas más, vas a un faucet y los pides)

Por otra parte, el cliente LND que tengo en testnet esta sincronizado y tiene bloques recientes. Además tengo autopilot con 25 canales y 2 bitcoins.

¿Puedes pasar un enlace que comente que problema hay en la red testnet?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Eso ya existe. Se llaman ALTCOINS, y funcionan perfectamente. Hacen lo mismo que Bitcoin, pero mejor en muchos casos, y añaden funciones que este no tiene.
> 
> Y Bitmain tambien tiene un plan B para cuando BTC pete. Minar BCH.
> 
> ¿No veis cómo BTC no es único, imprescindible ni intocable?



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices.

El sistema de PoW es tan potente que, incluso en el caso de que Bitmain se vuelva "rogue", tendría que elegir entre destinar sus recursos a mantener su ataque en Bitcoin o destinarlos a minar la mierda esa inútil de Bcrash. Y ambas opciones les supondría pérdidas económicas inasumibles.

De una cosa estoy seguro: algunos seguiríais utilizando Bcrash incluso aunque Bitmain se constituyera como entidad centralizada de minado allí después de realizar su ataque a la red Bitcoin. Lo tenéis en los cromosomas.


----------



## Venganza. (27 Feb 2018)

sr mojon, don't feed the trolls.

hablando de lo que menciona el supuesto _cobra_. segun veo, existe un error muy comun, y es pensar que un ataque contra btc es un _si o no_ y no es asi. todo es una cuestion de probabilidades, que aumentan segun sea la potencia de minado (POW) o la participacion del atacante (POS). para falsificar una transaccion no hace falta controlar el 51% de nada. pero existe una diferencia fundamental, en un sistema POS, el ataque sale gratis y por lo tanto, siempre es rentable, en un sistema POW el ataque puede llegar a ser exitoso pero nunca rentable. la diferencia es decisiva y solo se corrige con el arbitrio de alguna autoridad, q es precisamente lo q se queria evitar cuando se invento el dinero digital.

la logica mas simple nos dice q si el q invento bitcoin se decanto por el metodo mas costoso poderosas razones tendria para hacerlo.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2018)

Que cosas...

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Y sobre las pérdidas económicas... eso dependerá del precio de BTC y BCH, en su momento, ¿no crees?. Tan fácil como eso.



¿No eras tú uno de los iluminados que defendía que el precio sigue a la tasa de minado y no al revés? Ya lo veo, ya.

A ver si lo explico para que lo entiendas: cada "hueco" que Bitmain vaya dejando al abandonar el barco de Bitcoin y pasar a minar la patera de Bcrash, es rentabilidad neta que deja para que otros actores realicen exactamente la operación contraria, bien desde la propia Bcrash, bien desde otras shitcoins PoW.

Y conforme más y más centralización vaya manifestando Bcrash por este motivo, peor cotización tendrá, por lo que las pérdidas para Bitmain se incrementarán.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2018)

Camiseta comprada por Lightning Network recibida!


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Feb 2018)

He leido algo por ahi arriba de victimas y testnet en la misma frase. 

Esta claro que siempre nos quedará algun tonto en el hilo. Afortunadamente parece que se está limpiando ultimamente.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> He leido algo por ahi arriba de victimas y testnet en la misma frase.
> 
> Esta claro que siempre nos quedará algun tonto en el hilo. Afortunadamente parece que se está limpiando ultimamente.



Lo unico que he encontrado que sea algo parecido (de forma remota y echándole imaginación) a lo que dice Keinur es sobre lo que habla en el último "let's talk Bitcoin" Andreas Antonopoulos y Elizabeth Stark (Lightning Labs) sobre Lightning Network:

Let's Talk Bitcoin! #357 Real Lightning with Elizabeth Stark | Lets Talk Bitcoin

En ella, Elizabeth Stark comenta que todas las implementaciones están sujetas a cambios que podrian provocar que los nodos tengan que cerrar los canales. 
Ahora se sabe uno de los motivos por el cual Elizabeth Stark se opuso al uso de Bitcoins reales en mainnet, porque un cierre de los canales provoca que se ejecuten onchain las transacciones y el pago de fees a los mineros. Pero eso ya está advertido hasta la saciedad en la misma tienda, en la web de descarga... 
De todas formas yo tengo un nodo LN en mainnet desde hace ya semanas y no he perdido ni un satoshi.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (27 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> De todas formas yo tengo un nodo LN en mainnet desde hace ya semanas y no he perdido ni un satoshi.





Yo tengo tb un nodo lightning casi montado y tengo una duda existencial:

¿Es posible abrir un canal con otro nodo que no sea el de block stream, cargarlo con BTCs y comprar una camiseta como la que te acaba de llegar? O es necesario abrir y cargar un canal por cada una de las tiendas en las que vayas a comprar.

¿Tú qué canales tienes abiertos?

Gracias de antemano 



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2018)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Yo tengo tb un nodo lightning casi montado y tengo una duda existencial:
> 
> ¿Es posible abrir un canal con otro nodo que no sea el de block stream, cargarlo con BTCs y comprar una camiseta como la que te acaba de llegar? O es necesario abrir y cargar un canal por cada una de las tiendas en las que vayas a comprar.
> 
> ...



Para comprar una camiseta en la tienda de blockstream tienes dos opciones:

1- Añades como peer y abres un canal directo contra la tienda; el canal tiene que tener los fondos suficientes para pagar lo que vale la camiseta + las fees:
Para añadir como peer la tienda:
./cli/lightning-cli connect 02f6725f9c1c40333b67faea92fd211c183050f28df32cac3f9d69685fe9665432 104.198.32.198 9735

Para abrir el canal:.
/cli/lightning-cli fundchannel 02f6725f9c1c40333b67faea92fd211c183050f28df32cac3f9d69685fe9665432 cantidad_de_satoshis

Una vez abierto el canal hay que esperar dos confirmaciones y comprobar que el estado es "CHANNELD_NORMAL":

pi@raspberrypi:~/builds/lightning $ ./cli/lightning-cli listpeers
{ "peers" :
[
{ "id" : "02f6725f9c1c40333b67faea92fd211c183050f28df32cac3f9d69685fe9665432", "connected" : true, "netaddr" :
[ "104.198.32.198:9735" ], "channels" :
[
{ "state" : "CHANNELD_NORMAL", "owner" : "lightning_channeld", "short_channel_id" : "509183:975:0", "funding_txid" :

..............

Entonces ya puedes realizar el pago de la camiseta (antes tienes que crear la orden de compra en la tienda de blockstream)

2- Los mismos pasos que el 1, pero añades como peer/abres un canal, a un nodo que tenga un canal contra la tienda; el canal que abras y el canal que tenga abierto el peer tienen que tener los fondos suficientes para el pago que quieres realizar + fees. Como explique en un post anterior, los Atomic Multi-Path Payments [Lightning-dev] AMP: Atomic Multi-Path Payments over Lightning) no estan listos aún y no es posible dividir el pago entre multiples canales.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Mira, un conocido super-enemigo de Bitcoin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que igual que desconoces la diferencia entre testnet y mainnet, tampoco conoces las diferencias entre cliente y protocolo, verdad?

Lightning Network tiene tres implementaciones y por ahora 27 laaps: Lightning App Directory

Hay un error en lo que comenta y es que LND si se soporta en bitcoind, no solo es posible ejecutarlo con btcd. Pero ya dice que no la ha probado (casualmente es la que mas avanzada esta respecto a caracteristicas como "autopilot" por ejemplo) y le han pedido que la pruebe para detectar y solucionar este tipo de incidencias.

Enlace al hilo completo: Twitter


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (27 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Para comprar una camiseta en la tienda de blockstream tienes dos opciones:
> 
> 1- Añades como peer y abres un canal directo contra la tienda; el canal tiene que tener los fondos suficientes para pagar lo que vale la camiseta + las fees:
> Para añadir como peer la tienda:
> ...





Gracias por tu rápida y completa respuesta.

Para resumir el proceso completo, estos serían los pasos que pretendo dar para comprobar la funcionalidad lightning:

1.- Creo una dirección segwit.

2.- La cargo con una pequeña cantidad de BTC (pej 7mBTC)

3.- Añado como peer y abro un canal directo contra la tienda de blockstream ; el canal tiene que tener los fondos suficientes para pagar lo que vale la camiseta + las fees (unos 4mBTC)

4.- Añado otra tienda y abro otro canal con ella para comprar otra cosa (con los fondos correspondientes, pej los 3mBTC que me quedan).

¿Es posible hacer lo que acabo de proponer?

Y una última duda que tengo es cómo cerrar los dos canales. ¿Se pueden cerrar simultáneamente de forma que sólo se escriba una transacción en la cadena de bloques? O es necesario grabar una transacción para cada tienda. Por cierto, ¿cuál es el comando para cerrar el canal? Y ¿cómo se elige la comisión a pagar por el cierre del mismo?

Gracias de nuevo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2018)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Gracias por tu rápida y completa respuesta.
> 
> Para resumir el proceso completo, estos serían los pasos que pretendo dar para comprobar la funcionalidad lightning:
> 
> ...



Si, es todo correcto. Sobre el punto 1 un apunte, la dirección hay que crearla en el cliente LN (./cli/lightning-cli newaddr) no en el cliente de bitcoin. Puedes hacer un traspaso entre ellos pero los fondos para crear el canal tienen que estar en la dirección de LN.

Tu puedes abrir los canales que quieras sin problema, pero cada cierre es una tx onchain. Se cierra con "/cli/lightning-cli close "iddelcanal".

La comisión de apertura y cierre de los canales van en el cliente bitcoin; al final un canal es una transferencia a un smart contract.


----------



## tastas (27 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> OS ofuscáis con el famoso ataque 51%, cuando hay maneras mucho más efectivas, y económicas, de "atacar" Bitcoin. Y nótese que pongo "atacar" entre comillas, porque aquí alguno se siente "atacado" por cualquier cosa, como lanzar un inofensivo hardfork :fiufiu:
> 
> Vuelvo a insistir. Como a los chinos que ahora mismo os están minando los bloques BTC, les de por pasarse en comandita a otra cadena, pongamos BCH, el roto que le hacen a Bitcoin es de hórdago. Y sin necesidad de lanzar ningún "ataque".
> 
> ...



Bitmain atacando Bitcoin pasándose a Bcash:
Suicide Squad - YouTube
[you]NUHk2RSMCS8[/you]

Taptap


----------



## estereotipable (27 Feb 2018)

vaya caramelillo que han solltado con eso de la "lainin netuork" para que siga la farsa


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2018)

Artículo ameno sobre la privacidad en Lightning Network:

Privacy in Lightning FAQ · Christian Decker


----------



## fjsanchezgil (28 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> OS ofuscáis con el famoso ataque 51%, cuando hay maneras mucho más efectivas, y económicas, de "atacar" Bitcoin. Y nótese que pongo "atacar" entre comillas, porque aquí alguno se siente "atacado" por cualquier cosa, como lanzar un inofensivo hardfork :fiufiu:
> 
> Vuelvo a insistir. Como a los chinos que ahora mismo os están minando los bloques BTC, les de por pasarse en comandita a otra cadena, pongamos BCH, el roto que le hacen a Bitcoin es de hórdago. Y sin necesidad de lanzar ningún "ataque".
> 
> ...



Si eso pasase, nueva release del cliente bitcoin, con reajuste de la dificultad hardcodeado y tira pa'lante. 

Buen viaje a los mineros que se pasen a Bitcoin Cash.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Feb 2018)

keinur dijo:


> OS ofuscáis con el famoso ataque 51%, cuando hay maneras mucho más efectivas, y económicas, de "atacar" Bitcoin. Y nótese que pongo "atacar" entre comillas, porque aquí alguno se siente "atacado" por cualquier cosa, como lanzar un inofensivo hardfork :fiufiu:



Y tan inofensivo, como que no lo utiliza nadie.

No hay maneras económicas de atacar Bitcoin porque el minado sigue al precio, no al revés. Conforme Bitmain fuese abandonando Bitcoin, su rentabilidad caería en picado y, lo mejor de todo, es que incentivaría el que el resto de mineros de shitcoins para que ocupasen su lugar, incluídos aquellos que estaban minando previamente en Bcrash.



keinur dijo:


> Vuelvo a insistir. Como a los chinos que ahora mismo os están minando los bloques BTC, les de por pasarse en comandita a otra cadena, pongamos BCH, el roto que le hacen a Bitcoin es de hórdago. Y sin necesidad de lanzar ningún "ataque".



Enséñame tú a un chino que le encante perder pasta a paladas y me empezaré a creer esa posibilidad. Si no se dió esa situación durante la pataleta de Jihan de agosto, no se dará nunca. Y bastante baja es la cotización de Bcrash ahora como para que Bitmain empezase a mina a saco allí... lo más inmediato que conseguiría es hacer migrar a los mineros de allí a minar en la cadena de Bitcoin al haberse incrementado todavía más su rentabilidad.

Son chinos, pero no estúpidos.



keinur dijo:


> No se si os suena el ajuste dinámico de dificultad y esas cosas.Sí, justo eso que BTC no tiene. Una caida brusca del hashrate y adios confirmaciones de Bitcoin durante horas, días, o meses.



¿Todavía seguís los bigblockers con esa cantinela? ¿Cuántos meses más tienen que pasar desde el golpe en los hocicos que os dimos en agosto hasta que os terminéis de convencer de que no va a llegar Jihan montado en un caballo blanco? Él símplemente se está encargando de minar Bitcoin, que es lo más rentable hoy en día y lo que le da los 4.000 millones de beneficio.



keinur dijo:


> Por mucho que os pese y muy defensores que seáis de la manoseada descentralización, BTC está en manos de 4. Y chinos, para más señas.
> 
> Estáis vendidos, piltrafillas. Empezad a reconocerlo.



Bitcoin está en manos de sus usuarios. Os lo demostramos a los inútiles en agosto con una soberana y merecida patada en los huevos y no nos temblará el pulso en hacerlo tantas veces como os vaya haciendo falta.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (28 Feb 2018)

1 Beecash = 0.117 Bitcoin

Ten la decencia que tuvo Tixel. Empiezas a dar verdadera lástima. Te veo hasta arriba de Beecash. Aún está a un buen precio para vender. Ánimo.

https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7qu8t9/18002738255_us_national_suicide_hotline/


----------



## bmbnct (28 Feb 2018)

Un emulador virtual que muestra diferentes casos de aplicación de los pagos AMP (Atomic Multi-Path Payments) en Lightning Network. Echadle un vistazo, resulta bastante didactico y claro los ejemplos que expone:

https://www.robtex.com/lnemulator.h...20F,B3G,G3H,H3I,I3J,J1K,J2L,L1K,K3F&send=A10F


----------



## davitin (28 Feb 2018)

Este hilo es un poco psicodelico, no?


----------



## bmbnct (28 Feb 2018)

La adopción de Segwit va a toda marcha.






Se minan además bloques de más de 1.5 MB


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Feb 2018)

Los bancos empiezan a asumir ya el nuevo cambio de paradigma.

Rabobank anuncia su primera billetera para criptos:

Dutch bank Rabobank announces crypto wallet Rabobit

---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 13:01 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> La adopción de Segwit va a toda marcha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[youtube]OS7HzE0BaCw[/youtube]


----------



## estereotipable (28 Feb 2018)

que llega, que llega...¡¡¡¡ el nuevo paradigma ya esta aqui ¡¡¡
Todavia no, quedan unos pocos meses, para que dentro de otros pocos meses, lleguen otros meses en los que esperaremos unos meses....pero vamos, todo llegara. Tengan fe y permanezcan atentos a sus bitcoins


----------



## bmbnct (28 Feb 2018)

El generador de configuracion (del fichero bitcoin.conf) para el cliente bitcoin core se ha actualizado para ser compatible con la versión 0.16.0:

Bitcoin Core Config Generator

---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 19:25 ----------

El número de nodos accesibles se ha multiplicado por dos en un año:






Y el total estimado (accesibles y no accesibles) segun el metodo de Luke Dashj ronda los 155000:

Bitcoin Node Services


----------



## sirpask (28 Feb 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los bancos empiezan a asumir ya el nuevo cambio de paradigma.
> 
> Rabobank anuncia su primera billetera para criptos:
> 
> ...



Con Mistertango (lituania, EU) ya podemos trabajar en bitcoins y vender productos en AEUR que es una clidchain de Ardor.

Pero bueno, una preguntilla que es el BIP 47 Payment code? ¿Es el fork de la shitcoin esa de Jhian,?


----------



## Venganza. (1 Mar 2018)

bitcoin no necesita lighting network. nadie va a ser tan tonto de pagar con algo que se revaloriza un 1000% anual. para q btc sea usado como medio de pago generalizado aun tiene q multiplicar su valor por 100. 

LN llega con varios años de adelanto, a dia de hoy, no va a ser usada por casi nadie.


----------



## bubbler (1 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Muy buena reflexión... Eso supone un futuro incierto para esta cripto.



Eso supone que la gente da más valor a BTC que al dolar.


----------



## bubbler (1 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Venganza. (1 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Muy buena reflexión... Eso supone un futuro incierto para esta cripto.



pf, borrame tus _thanks_, que me ensucian el mensaje.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Uffff, ya empezamos, ¿más valor?, será más especulación en precio, en función a una hipótesis de valor no usada (que no útil)...



Especulación la que tú haces a la hora de explicar porqué la gente prefiere guardar los BTC y gastar los USD.

Ley de Gresham y tal


----------



## Venganza. (1 Mar 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Especulación la que tú haces a la hora de explicar porqué la gente prefiere guardar los BTC y gastar los USD.
> 
> Ley de Gresham y tal



pero cítala coño:

*Ley de Gresham*: principio según el cual, cuando en un país circulan simultáneamente dos tipos de monedas de curso legal, y una de ellas es considerada por el público como "buena" y la otra como "mala", *la moneda mala siempre expulsa del mercado a la buena*.


----------



## bubbler (1 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bmbnct (1 Mar 2018)

La prueba de que Peter Todd estaba errado sobre la implementación LND al comentar que sólo era posible hacerla funcionar sobre BTCD; este es un manual, muy completo y bien explicado, de como montar un nodo con bitcoin core 0.16.0 y con LND a coste reducido:

The perfect Bitcoin

Yo lo tengo montado en un portátil y ya he acabado de hacer las pruebas que se me han ocurrido. Cuando tenga tiempo las compartiré por aquí. 
Como adelanto decir que 'autopilot' funciona de maravilla y que LND, en mi opinion, es superior a c-lightning no sólo en funcionalidad sino en información que da su interface. 

Por ejemplo la compra de un café con autopilot sin tener que preocuparme de añadir los peers y abrir el canal contra la tienda ha funcionado ok. Además una vez que se realiza el pago LND muestra los canales por los que ha sido enrutado el pago. Es comodisimo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Mar 2018)

Bmbnct, lo rompes con tus testeos exhaustivos de la LN. Me dan ganas de pedir abrir un hilo específico de la LN y todo para que no se dispersen tus posts entre la morralla


----------



## sirpask (1 Mar 2018)




----------



## ninfireblade (1 Mar 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> bitcoin no necesita lighting network. nadie va a ser tan tonto de pagar con algo que se revaloriza un 1000% anual. para q btc sea usado como medio de pago generalizado aun tiene q multiplicar su valor por 100.
> 
> LN llega con varios años de adelanto, a dia de hoy, no va a ser usada por casi nadie.




Eso depende de la cantidad de bitcoins y de fiat que tengas. Si tienes una pequeña cantidad en btc respecto a fiat pues seguramente te interese guardarlos y no tocarlos pero si tu patrimonio en btc supera ampliamente a lo que tienes en fiat no hay nada mejor que ir haciendo los gastos diarios con btc.


----------



## hartman (1 Mar 2018)

oy vey....................


----------



## bmbnct (1 Mar 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bmbnct, lo rompes con tus testeos exhaustivos de la LN. Me dan ganas de pedir abrir un hilo específico de la LN y todo para que no se dispersen tus posts entre la morralla



Si, yo tambien lo habia pensado, así quedaría todo más ordenado. No lo he hecho por varios motivos; entre ellos es que este hilo al ser el "principal" de Bitcoin y tener chincheta, recibe mas visitas que otros que no la tienen. Por lo tanto, como creo firmemente que el FUD, por desconocimiento o intencionado, se combate con información y divulgación, tome la decisión de hacerlo por aqui.
Cuando se abra un nuevo volumen, se podría reservar uno de los primeros post del mismo como recopilatorio de información y enlaces relevantes de LN. Podría encargarme, si el que lo crea reserva ese espacio.

Por cierto, una prueba de que el hilo esta retomando su rumbo, es que he echado una mano por privado a dos personas de este foro para montar un nodo Bitcoin y LN (si quieren pueden dejar por aqui una foto de su nodo para animar al resto  ).


----------



## bmbnct (1 Mar 2018)

Dos imágenes:

- Consecuencias de Segwit:






- S&P500 vs BTC:






---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 22:03 ----------

Se han detectado vulnerabilidades en las carteras bitcoin.com (que sorpresa ) y Jaxx. La primera guarda la seed en texto plano y la segunda la encripta pero el algoritmo es visible. 

Jaxx & Bitcoin.com Wallet Vulnerabilities Discovered by Researchers - Coin Bureau


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Dos imágenes:
> 
> - Consecuencias de Segwit:
> 
> ...



Joder, la imagen del sp 500 y bitcoin es un puñetero espejo. 

Una parte del dinero de la bolsa está claro que está corriendo a refugiarse en bitcoin.


----------



## Arzairus (1 Mar 2018)

Tremenda la simetria


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Mar 2018)

El dólar parece que está bajando fuerte. Parece lógico cambiar dólares por bitcoin o por oro, si no paran de imprimirlo...


----------



## sirpask (1 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Joder, la imagen del sp 500 y bitcoin es un puñetero espejo.
> 
> Una parte del dinero de la bolsa está claro que está corriendo a refugiarse en bitcoin.




Esto explica quien es el que es capaz de sacar o meter 150.000 millones de dolares en 24h en el Coin Market Cap.


London's Bubble Escorts now Accepts Bitcoin Payments


Abría que comprar el indice de volatilidad con el Bitcoin, a ver cuando hacen los cambios.


----------



## paketazo (1 Mar 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De los mejores usos para la adopción del BTC a nivel mundial.

Si es aceptado por las escorts, ya no harán falta las black card de empresa.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Mar 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Esto explica quien es el que es capaz de sacar o meter 150.000 millones de dolares en 24h en el Coin Market Cap.
> 
> 
> London's Bubble Escorts now Accepts Bitcoin Payments
> ...



Si las putes aceptan bitcoin esto ya no hay quien lo pare...


----------



## bmbnct (2 Mar 2018)

Bloque del 28 de Febrero con un 65% de transacciones Segwit.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Mar 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Bitpay da el paso.




¿ Como no va a dar el paso si el dueño de Bitpay es el mismo que el de bcash ?

Deja de engañar a la gente.


----------



## tastas (2 Mar 2018)

Demuestran que no hay mucha demanda de usar Bcash y por eso lo ofrecen de manera gratuita.
Están un poco tocados de la cabeza.
Antes todavía podían engañar al populacho diciendo que cobraban tasas altas porque era lo que pedía la red. Ahora que la gente ha aprendido a no pagar de más por utilizar Bitcoin, ni eso. Lo siguiente será inventarse cuatro patentes y ponernos una pistola en la cabeza que nos haga usar Bcash, que para eso es la uténtica.


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Mar 2018)

esto es normal?


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (3 Mar 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Hay que ver cómo les gusta a algunos perder el tiempo... En fin cada uno es libre de dedicarse a lo que le de la gana. Hay quien estudia esperanto incluso



Ánimo "campeón"

1 Beecash = 0.116 BITCOIN

+1(800)273-8255 - U.S. National Suicide Hotline : CryptoCurrency

Roger Ver rage quits interview! Dump Bcash before Roger Ver dumps it. - YouTube

Relájese amigo Ver, que luego sus seguidores salen igual de anormales que usted.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Mar 2018)

Un nodo recibiendo bloques via satélite lanzado por blockstream:















Recibiendo tx "75c9a6a3b0a55b770306420824b0ba1b2c73baac446b2314749bd79eeea44701"











El que lo ha realizado esta preparando un tutorial de como lo ha hecho. Será interesante verlo.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2018 at 07:33 ----------

Extenso artículo que expone motivos para sentirse "bullish" respecto a Bitcoin:

The Bullish Case for Bitcoin

Recomendable!

---------- Post added 03-mar-2018 at 07:39 ----------

La implementación LND (de Lightning Network) sigue avanzando, una de las siguientes características a aplicar será la posibilidad de backup y restauracion desde seed, algo que se echaba en falta y que aún no estaba disponible.

lnrpc+walletunlocker: extend wallet creation to allow user generated entropy + entropy restore (BIP 39) by Roasbeef · Pull Request #719 · lightningnetwork/lnd · GitHub


----------



## p_pin (3 Mar 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> esto es normal?




Preguntas si ese pico que no llega a 30 megas es normal?

Pues si miramos con perspectiva, ese pico se corresponde al último pico que se ve en este otro (de mayor plazo de tiempo)... Un número tan grande de transacciones puede deberse a que algún exchange de los gordos (como se anunció por aquí Bitfinex y-o Coinbase), han materializado el cambio de sus direcciones a segwit, como se anunció por aquí 
Coinbase y Bitfinex integran la actualización para esc... | News | Cointelegraph







Si además nos fijamos en este otro gráfico del aumento de transaciones segwit en los últimos dias (doblando la tasa),.... pues tenemos una hipótesis...


----------



## Edu.R (3 Mar 2018)

La primavera el BTC altera.


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Como no va a dar el paso si el dueño de Bitpay es el mismo que el de bcash ?
> 
> Deja de engañar a la gente.



Más allá de otras consideraciones...si abre puertas reales a cash, no es mal paso.

"Bueno o malo" no es sólo "mejor o peor que BTC"...hay mil maneras de plantear la vaina.

Que ésto está petáo de ladrones no es ninguna novedad. En todas partes.


----------



## louis.gara (3 Mar 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> La primavera el BTC altera.



y en abril a 20000


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Mar 2018)

¿Hacemos porra para ver cuando vuelve a los 20.000?


----------



## Edu.R (3 Mar 2018)

Importante detalle el que BTC empiece a subir y no arrastre a las alts.

Lo digo porque en 2017 eso era poco común, era todo muy simétrico, pero este año de momento no.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (3 Mar 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Hacemos porra para ver cuando vuelve a los 20.000?



20 de mayo (2018 por supuesto, la duda ofende)

BTC dominance al 48% y RogerVerCoin a 0.08 BTC

Keinur se marcará un Tixel y ya no posteará.

Esas son mis predicciones para el 20 mayo 2018

---------- Post added 03-mar-2018 at 20:18 ----------




Edu.R dijo:


> Importante detalle el que BTC empiece a subir y no arrastre a las alts.
> 
> Lo digo porque en 2017 eso era poco común, era todo muy simétrico, pero este año de momento no.



Segwit, LN, Wall Street FOMO, ETFs que verán la luz este año... la gente informada sabe que BTC lo va a petar en 2018. Las fees de 30$ hicieron bastante pupa durante el rally de diciembre. Y la única burbuja que hay, la de las alts, rebentará más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Mar 2018)

no se si alguien lo ha puesto ya, pero ya esta el Bitcoin Core 0.16.0 para descargar 

Descargar - Bitcoin

tiene para hacerse direcciones segwit 

yo me la acabo de hacer.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Mar 2018)

Andreas Antonopoulos elimina los enlaces a blockexplorer.com para evitar confundir a los recien llegados a Bitcoin ya que contiene anuncios de Bcash. En su lugar enlaza a blockchain.info.

Removed all references to blockexplorer.com, as they are trying to pu






GTFO 

---------- Post added 04-mar-2018 at 09:05 ----------

Nueva implementación de un nodo Bitcoin SPV ( SPV, Simplified Payment Verification - Bitcoin Glossary). 
Un nodo SPV esta pensando para usarse en dispositivos con pocos recursos como móviles por ejemplo. Verifica el PoW de un bloque pero no válida las transacciones que incluye, solo la que le interesa; además para funcionar necesita estar conectado a un nodo completo.
Esta implementación en concreto sale con el ánimo de soportar un nodo Lightning Network en dispositivos ligeros.

GitHub - tamasblummer/bitcoin-spv: Bitcoin SPV client in Rust.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2018 at 09:07 ----------

La red mainnet de Lightning Network ya cuenta con más de 2000 nodos:

Grafana






---------- Post added 04-mar-2018 at 09:09 ----------

Nuevo record, bloque con un 83% de transacciones Segwit.






---------- Post added 04-mar-2018 at 09:27 ----------

Artículo que me ha recordado a la primera vez que leí los magistrales post del Sr.Mojon acerca de la flecha del tiempo.

Además de la importancia para discernir entre tx que suceden antes y después el 'reloj descentralizado' de la red pow de bitcoin es necesario para que la red esté de acuerdo y tenga tiempo en llegar al consenso. En mi opinión artículo muy interesante:

grisha.github.com/2018-01-23-explaining-proof-of-work.markdown at source · grisha/grisha.github.com · GitHub


----------



## bmbnct (4 Mar 2018)

Ya disponible la tercera impresión de la segunda edición de Mastering Bitcoin (Andreas Antonopoulos):

Release Second Edition - Third Print · bitcoinbook/bitcoinbook · GitHub

Major changes:

- Moved Segwit from Appendix to Chapter 7 (Advanced Transactions)
- Added a small section on BIP-176 native segwit (Bech32) addresses

Minor Changes:

- 153 bug fixes from the Issue List and Pull Requests
Issues · bitcoinbook/bitcoinbook · GitHub

---------- Post added 04-mar-2018 at 12:18 ----------

Charla sobre ataques sociales a bitcoin. 
A partir del minuto 37 aproximadamente (no dura 8h, son 20 minutos más o menos):

Breaking Bitcoin - YouTube


----------



## Claudius (4 Mar 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Preguntas si ese pico que no llega a 30 megas es normal?
> 
> Pues si miramos con perspectiva, ese pico se corresponde al último pico que se ve en este otro (de mayor plazo de tiempo)... Un número tan grande de transacciones puede deberse a que algún exchange de los gordos (como se anunció por aquí *Bitfinex y-o Coinbase*), han materializado el cambio de sus direcciones a segwit, como se anunció por aquí
> Coinbase y Bitfinex integran la actualización para esc... | News | Cointelegraph
> ...



Tu hipótesis casi podemos efectivamente lanzarla a teoría de que es eso, lo que nos dice muchos datos para evaluar desde los flujos de origen/destino de las Tx a dónde están albergados una cantidad de wallets considerable.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Mar 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Hacemos porra para ver cuando vuelve a los 20.000?



Está por ahi el post de los 25.000$ abierto, si hay un buen rally lo subimos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Además de la importancia para discernir entre tx que suceden antes y después el 'reloj descentralizado' de la red pow de bitcoin es necesario para que la red esté de acuerdo y tenga tiempo en llegar al consenso. En mi opinión artículo muy interesante:
> 
> grisha.github.com/2018-01-23-explaining-proof-of-work.markdown at source · grisha/grisha.github.com · GitHub



Qué fantásticamente bien explicado está ese artículo que enlazas. Debería ser lectura obligatoria para todos aquellos que quieren saber de qué va lo de la prueba de trabajo, su verdadera importancia y el por qué el PoS, el Tangle, el DAG, etc. son una burda estafa.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Mar 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Qué fantásticamente bien explicado está ese artículo que enlazas. Debería ser lectura obligatoria para todos aquellos que quieren saber de qué va lo de la prueba de trabajo, su verdadera importancia y el por qué el PoS, el Tangle, el DAG, etc. son una burda estafa.



Lo que más me ha gustado es esto:



> The fact that Proof-of-Work is all about time rather than work also suggests that there may be other similar statistical challenges that are time-consuming but require less energy.



¿A alguien se le ha ocurrido algo que gaste tiempo pero no energía? Es que el Bitcoin es muy críticado últimamente por el gasto energético que supone.


----------



## tolomeo (4 Mar 2018)

Lo de siempre, pero nunca está de más recordarlo para los nuevos:


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Mar 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿A alguien se le ha ocurrido algo que gaste tiempo pero no energía? Es que el Bitcoin es muy críticado últimamente por el gasto energético que supone.



y si gasta tiempo será criticado porque gasta tiempo...

una nueva muerte de bitcoin...


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Mar 2018)

Un día el BTC desaparecerá, al igual que el sol, la humanidad, el planeta, bla bla bla, etc..

Si es que ya aburrís un montón.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Mar 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo que más me ha gustado es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A alguien se le ha ocurrido algo que gaste tiempo pero no energía? Es que el Bitcoin es muy críticado últimamente por el gasto energético que supone.



¿Fácilmente verificable por cualquier miembro de la red, transparente, y "memoryless", tal y como pone en el link? Mucha suerte con eso y, el que lo encuentre, será incluso más rico que Satoshi Nakamoto.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Mar 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Qué fantásticamente bien explicado está ese artículo que enlazas. Debería ser lectura obligatoria para todos aquellos que quieren saber de qué va lo de la prueba de trabajo, su verdadera importancia y el por qué el PoS, el Tangle, el DAG, etc. son una burda estafa.



IOTA es POW, no es Pos. Quema energía, ya sé que vas a decir lo del coordinador, pero con una red pequeña es la única manera en su inicio de evitar ataques sybil, veremos a mayor tamaño de la red.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> IOTA es POW, no es Pos. Quema energía, ya sé que vas a decir lo del coordinador, pero con una red pequeña es la única manera en su inicio de evitar ataques sybil, veremos a mayor tamaño de la red.



IOTA no es PoW.

¿Tiene un PoW universal, comprobable por cualquiera que participe en la red y que le permita establecer de una forma autónoma una flecha del tiempo en el sistema? ¿No? Entonces no tiene PoW.

Por cierto, hay shitcoins PoW mucho más pequeñas que IOTA y no necesitan ningún "coordinador" para funcionar porque es el PoW el que les permite coordinar una flecha de tiempo propia.

Es la diferencia que yo veo entre una shitcoin y una estafa directamente. Estafas son Ripple, IOTA, Maidsafe... y el resto de shitcoins que ni siquiera son capaces de ofrecer un funcionamiento descentralizado.


----------



## remonster (4 Mar 2018)

Mirad NEO. Es de jajá. Con 7 nodos y la red se cae si se cae un nodo. Y esa mierda con 8 mil millones de capitalización. Cuando mongo metiendo pasta en shitcoins siderales.

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (4 Mar 2018)

remonster dijo:


> Mirad NEO. Es de jajá. Con 7 nodos y la red se cae si se cae un nodo. Y esa mierda con 8 mil millones de capitalización. Cuando mongo metiendo pasta en shitcoins siderales.
> 
> Twitter



Lo he puesto hace un rato en el hilo de las alts. Esta es una explicación de lo que paso:


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Mar 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> IOTA no es PoW.
> 
> ¿Tiene un PoW universal, comprobable por cualquiera que participe en la red y que le permita establecer de una forma autónoma una flecha del tiempo en el sistema? ¿No? Entonces no tiene PoW.
> 
> ...




Pues ellos son muy claros al respecto, sacado de su blog:

"Dado que IOTA fue construido para escalar, empleamos un mecanismo de consenso voluntario y temporal diferente por razones de seguridad: el coordinador. Cada dos minutos, un hitola transacción es emitida por la Fundación IOTA, y se considera que todas las transacciones aprobadas por ella tienen una confirmación de confianza del 100%, inmediatamente. Usando el coordinador, la segunda transacción de Alicia nunca habrá sido aprobada en primer lugar. Esto actúa como un mecanismo de protección mientras que la red IOTA sigue creciendo hacia la actividad necesaria desde la adopción necesaria para mantener la red segura de una manera 100% descentralizada, donde el algoritmo completo de consenso distribuido de Tangle se activa. En ese punto, la Fundación IOTA se cerrará el Coordinador y deja que el enredo evolucione por completo por sí mismo. Esto sucederá en fases iterativas. Cuando la red está lo suficientemente madura como para deshacerse del Coordinador, la red también se convertirá instantáneamente en órdenes de magnitud más eficientes."

Ya la cuestión es si lo quieres creer o no. Para mi merece un voto de confianza, ahora, si con el tiempo crece la red y no lo quitan te daré la razón. 

¿Por cierto, va a implementar bitcoin algún tipo de medida de protección contra ataques de computadoras cuánticas? Ya sé que suena ahora a ciencia ficción, pero me parece que se está avanzando mucho en este tema.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Mar 2018)

remonster dijo:


> Mirad NEO. Es de jajá. Con 7 nodos y la red se cae si se cae un nodo. Y esa mierda con 8 mil millones de capitalización. Cuando mongo metiendo pasta en shitcoins siderales.
> 
> Twitter



Ya ves... casi "ná".
Del top 5 de shitcoins detrás de Bitcoin, hay 3 que son directamente estafas (Ripple, Bcrash y Neo) y otra que es una copia de Bitcoin con un par de cambios cosméticos (Litecoin).

El universo paralelo de las shitcoins les está quedando "precioso" lleno de estafas y mierdas que no funcionan


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

Paski dijo:


> Quizá estoy diciendo una gilipollez ya que no domino los entresijos tecnicos de las cryptos.
> 
> Ahí va..
> 
> ...




Tangle y LN se paracen tanto como Ungoliant a Galadriel.


----------



## Costa2439 (5 Mar 2018)

Paski dijo:


> Quizá estoy diciendo una gilipollez ya que no domino los entresijos tecnicos de las cryptos.
> 
> Ahí va..
> 
> ...



Uno funciona en segunda capa imposibilitando cualquier mal funcionamiento en la blockchain de bitcoin y el otro es el puntal necesario para que funcione la blockchain de Iota, empezando por ahi...


----------



## Venganza. (5 Mar 2018)

hablando de LN, 

si btc empieza a subir de precio poco a poco, puede q valve o ebay acepten pagos con btc, 

si quieren q la gente suelte sus btc, tendran q ofrecer un precio algo inferior en btc q en fiat. eso puede disparar la demanda de btc y esta vez, gracias a LN, el tope de 7 tx/seg no sera una barrera. 

gracias a LN se puede volver a formar una burbuja del copon en poco tiempo. solo q esta vez no arranca desde 300$ sino de 6000.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Mar 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> hablando de LN,
> 
> si btc empieza a subir de precio poco a poco, puede q valve o ebay acepten pagos con btc,
> 
> ...



Sólo con que los alemanes se pongan a recoger beneficios sin impuesto de incremento de patrimonio gastando directamente los btc...


----------



## Venganza. (5 Mar 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sólo con que los alemanes se pongan a recoger beneficios sin impuesto de incremento de patrimonio gastando directamente los btc...



ostia, eso no lo sabia


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Mar 2018)

Paski dijo:


> Pero es que Iota no tiene blockchain!!!
> 
> -Se supone que los balances de las transacciones off blockchain de LN se registran en la blockchain cuando se cierran los canales de pago abiertos. Creando un registro inmutable de lo que pasó en la LN antes del bloque en el que se registran los balances.
> 
> ...




Olvidate, no tiene nada que ver tangle con LN. 

Para que lo entiendas, LN a grandes rasgos no son mas que transacciones bitcoin que no se publican a la red sino que las guardan cada una de las partes pero que en cualquier momento pueden ser broadcasteadas para cerrar el canal y consolidar los saldos en la blockchain. 

Obviamente no es tan sencillo como eso, tiene su protocolo para poder enrutar entre varios nodos y su intercambio de claves en cada transaccion para que nadie pueda hacer trampas.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Mar 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> ostia, eso no lo sabia



Busca el hilo de Andyteleco, yo me he enterado gracias a él.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Mar 2018)

Nueva implementación en desarrollo de Lightning Network; esta vez la lanza la compañía japonesa Nayuta Inc. la cual explica que están buscando una aplicación y arquitectura que combine las cryptos y el internet de las cosas (IoT). Esta implementación es compatible con BOLD (las especificaciones de Lightning Network), como no podía ser de otra forma claro.

GitHub - nayutaco/ptarmigan: Lightning Network (BOLT)







---------- Post added 05-mar-2018 at 16:19 ----------

Sweden Incorporates Iran Investment Firm Using Only Bitcoin - CoinDesk






---------- Post added 05-mar-2018 at 16:28 ----------

PayPal presenta patente sobre sistema para acelerar los tiempos de transacción de criptomonedas:

PayPal presenta patente sobre sistema para acelerar lo... | News | Cointelegraph

Es similar a la logica de opendime, un intercambio de claves privadas.

Sobre PayPal, aquí se puede ver con quien comparte los datos de sus clientes: How PayPal Shares Your Data


----------



## tastas (5 Mar 2018)

FUD fresquito.
Rick Falkvinge saca a relucir un defecto no discutido de la Lightning Network - YouTube

Taptap


----------



## Speculo (6 Mar 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> hablando de LN,
> 
> si btc empieza a subir de precio poco a poco, puede q valve o ebay acepten pagos con btc,
> 
> ...



Si las comisiones por pagar con bitcoin fueran casi nulas y las tiendas ofrecieran descuentos por su uso, no te quepa duda de que la gente empezaría a pagar con bitcoin. 
Pero eso no es así. Es más, las personas que creen en bitcoin no desean que eso sea así. 

Si bitcoin es "reserva de valor" y sus usuarios pagan por esas aplicaciones tan "exclusivas" que ofrece, en ebay se seguirá pagando con PayPal, que es lo barato y lo que funciona. Bitcoin es otra cosa y los usuarios de otro sistema no van a pagar un sobrecoste para pagar con ello en cualquier tienda.


----------



## barborico (6 Mar 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Si las comisiones por pagar con bitcoin fueran casi nulas y las tiendas ofrecieran descuentos por su uso, no te quepa duda de que la gente empezaría a pagar con bitcoin.
> Pero eso no es así. Es más, las personas que creen en bitcoin no desean que eso sea así.



Las "personas que creen en bitcoin" son un grupo más heterogéneo de lo que piensas.

Así que eso es simplemente, tu visión.



Speculo dijo:


> Si bitcoin es "reserva de valor" y sus usuarios pagan por esas aplicaciones tan "exclusivas" que ofrece, en ebay se seguirá pagando con PayPal, que es lo barato y lo que funciona. Bitcoin es otra cosa y los usuarios de otro sistema no van a pagar un sobrecoste para pagar con ello en cualquier tienda.



Es la ley de Gresham. Que me den alguna manera de comprobar sin tener que fiarme de nadie la cantidad de dinero emitido (imposible saberlo con el diseño actual del sistema) y mis btc serían los primeros en cambiar de manos.

Pero eso no pasará. Los sátrapas que llegan al poder no renunciarán a la manivela de deuda, y si van con esa idea el propio sistema les hará cambiar de opinión o pierden el poder.


----------



## bubbler (6 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Venganza. (6 Mar 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Si las comisiones por pagar con bitcoin fueran casi nulas y las tiendas ofrecieran descuentos por su uso, no te quepa duda de que la gente empezaría a pagar con bitcoin.
> Pero eso no es así.



pero para eso ha inventado LN, para q sea asi.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues está muy bien expuesto, indica que LN está basado en la confianza, y que es un caballo de Troya, a ver quien es el guapo que hace un pago así XDXDXDXDXD.
> 
> También indica los problemas de enrutamiento, y lo que supondrá a un futuro si empieza a masificarse el uso de Bitcoin... va a ser ingestionable, o tendrá que haber concentradores/enrutadores y por lo tanto centralización...
> 
> Que el path, tiene que ser un río de liquidez para propagar la deuda, ya que nunca se propaga la liquidez (sino el sistema podría tener una liquidez ficticia de xxxxx), esto supone que todas las rutas de liquidez cambian ya que quedan lockeadas... Un despropósito a nivel de rendimiento en un escenario de millones de transacciones.



Es un video que me ha costado acabar de verlo por lo desagradable que me resulta ver y oír al personaje...
Y eso de que esta bien expuesto, en fin...
En los primeros cinco minutos suelta:

- Que los nodos lightning tendrán obligaciones legales. Falso, eso ya esta desmentido en varias entrevistas.

- Dice que la MAC de un dispositivo no se puede cambiar... cualquiera que sepa algo de comunicaciones/sistemas sabe que esto es falso.

Luego sigue insistiendo sobre lo de IOU (I owe you) que es incorrecto, lo aclaró Elizabeth Stark, nadie debe nada a nadie.

El resto de la charla es BLA BLA BLA ARP
BLA BLA BLA BGP BLA BLA BLA ROUTING CAN'T WORK!!!! Pues es una putada (para el, que es CEO de Bcash), pero el enrutamiento ya funciona.


----------



## tastas (6 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Es un video que me ha costado acabar de verlo por lo desagradable que me resulta ver y oír al personaje...
> Y eso de que esta bien expuesto, en fin...
> En los primeros cinco minutos suelta:
> 
> ...



Conociendo las fuentes me basta para saber que es fud a menos que se demuestre lo contrario.
Gracias por verlo y compartir la crítica. No conozco LN lo suficiente como para criticarlo por mi mismo sin irme a la falta de confianza que tengo en las personas que lo promueven.

Taptap


----------



## Venganza. (6 Mar 2018)

p f q alguien me instruya sobre LN

pongamos personas q queiren intercambiar bitcoins o usar bitcoin para a comprar /vender algo. entonces el exchange la tienda online etc, abre un canal LN entre esa persoana y el exchange/tienda online ¿correcto?

este canal seria como tener una cuenta de paypal o algo asi?

si quiero cerrar mi cuenta entonces se cierra el canal?

si se cierra el canal es cuando el saldo total en btc se grava en la cadena de bloques y es entonces q los mineros cobran su prima

osea q cerrar el canal es lo q te cuesta dinero, no abrirlo?

estoiy diciendo burradas o por ahi van los tiros?


----------



## bubbler (6 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Mar 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> p f q alguien me instruya sobre LN
> 
> pongamos personas q queiren intercambiar bitcoins o usar bitcoin para a comprar /vender algo. entonces el exchange la tienda online etc, abre un canal LN entre esa persoana y el exchange/tienda online ¿correcto?
> 
> ...




Aqui tienes todas las respuestas a tus preguntas:

https://lightning.network/lightning-network-paper.pdf


----------



## Venganza. (6 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... Donde esta la explicacion del superalgoritmo de eficiencia de rutas economicas? Pq si hago un canal bloqueando un x10 de liquidez... ¿Como enrutan manteniendo la eficiencia de liquidez, descentralizada, desconcentrada, anonimizada (onion), complejidad y otros parametros balanceados entre todos los agentes?...
> 
> No lo hay, es lo q trata de explicar elvideo... El marco juridico aplica a los concentradores/enrutadores, a nivel de veto facha del pais colectivista de bloque hegemonico



pasame algo de la maría esa q fumas.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... Donde esta la explicacion del superalgoritmo de eficiencia de rutas economicas? Pq si hago un canal bloqueando un x10 de liquidez... ¿Como enrutan manteniendo la eficiencia de liquidez, descentralizada, desconcentrada, anonimizada (onion), complejidad y otros parametros balanceados entre todos los agentes?...
> 
> No lo hay, es lo q trata de explicar elvideo... El marco juridico aplica a los concentradores/enrutadores, a nivel de veto facha del pais colectivista de bloque hegemonico



Vamos a ver... yo también estoy tratando de entender como funciona el enrutamiento en LN, cuanto más leo, más dudas y más quiero saber; de hecho un colega y yo le hemos pedido a Elizabeth Stark mas informacion para tratar de aclarar dudas (quiero, a ver si saco tiempo exponer por aquí lo que saquemos en claro). Pero quedate con unos datos ya que has hablado de eficiencia:
La red actual en mainnet cuenta con 1814 canales y 957 nodos.

El nodo que tengo en mainnet es una raspberry pi3, y mientras el cliente bitcoin core consume entre un 5 y un 20% de CPU, el de c-lightning esta de forma continua en menos de un 0.5% de CPU y de memoria; por otro lado, el fichero SQL donde se guardan los peers, paths a otros nodos... ocupa 100KB! Por no hablar del ancho de banda que es totalmente despreciable.
Vamos que tengo raspberry hasta que se multiplique la red LN por 150.. y después ya veremos... me montaré el nodo en la raspberry 4 o 5


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Vamos a ver... yo también estoy tratando de entender como funciona el enrutamiento en LN, cuanto más leo, más dudas y más quiero saber; de hecho un colega y yo le hemos pedido a Elizabeth Stark mas informacion para tratar de aclarar dudas (quiero, a ver si saco tiempo exponer por aquí lo que saquemos en claro). Pero quedate con unos datos ya que has hablado de eficiencia:
> La red actual en mainnet cuenta con 1814 canales y 957 nodos.
> 
> El nodo que tengo en mainnet es una raspberry pi3, y mientras el cliente bitcoin core consume entre un 5 y un 20% de CPU, el de c-lightning esta de forma continua en menos de un 0.5% de CPU y de memoria; por otro lado, el fichero SQL donde se guardan los peers, paths a otros nodos... ocupa 100KB! Por no hablar del ancho de banda que es totalmente despreciable.
> Vamos que tengo raspberry hasta que se multiplique la red LN por 150.. y después ya veremos... me montaré el nodo en la raspberry 4 o 5




Es que LN en principio no requiere CPU. Lo que mas puede costar es realizar la busqueda de una ruta cuando haces un pago pero como no estas pagando continuamente si no que pagas muy de vez en cuando, la CPU mientras tanto se la esta rascando. Ademas tampoco es tan costoso encontrar una ruta, es un simple grafo con pesos, esta mas que estudiado eso.

A diferencia del enrutado IP donde el que envia un paquete no tiene que calcular la ruta hasta el destino sino que simplemente mira su tabla de enrutado y le pasa el paquete al gateway al que esta directamente conectado, en LN es diferente, el que envia calcula la ruta por cada nodo que tiene que pasar y esa ruta va añadida en el protocolo cifrado por capas, como una cebolla, de tal manera que cada nodo que va recibiendo el paquete solo sabe el nodo siguiente al que enviarselo.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Mar 2018)

El Gobierno de los Estados Unidos ha anunciado que va a subastar aproximadamente 2.170 BTC incautados en varios delitos federales.

Según un comunicado de prensa publicado durante el día de ayer, la subasta tendrá lugar el día 19 de marzo. Para poder participar el requisito es depositar 200.000$ antes del día 14 de este mes.

400 Bad Request

---------- Post added 06-mar-2018 at 22:24 ----------

La implementación de Lightning Network LND ya soporta backup y restauracion desde seed:

lnrpc+walletunlocker: extend wallet creation to allow user generated entropy + entropy restore (BIP 39) by Roasbeef · Pull Request #719 · lightningnetwork/lnd · GitHub

---------- Post added 06-mar-2018 at 22:36 ----------

Cansado de tomar cafés en Lightning Network? Aquí venden helados con nombres curiosos :

Block & Jerry's


----------



## bmbnct (7 Mar 2018)

Coinbase lanza su fondo indexado, solo para inversores acreditados:

Announcing Coinbase Index Fund

Aquí le llaman el Dow Jones de las cryptos: 
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/06/bit...unches-the-dow-jones-of-cryptocurrencies.html

Manual de como comprar bitcoin en Coinbase: Twitter

---------- Post added 07-mar-2018 at 06:24 ----------

Una web de viajes con una oferta de más de 50000 hoteles y otros tipos alojamientos empezará a aceptar pagos en Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas gracias a una asociación entre su operador y Bithumb, un importante exchange Koreano.

Big Travel Site in S.Korea with Over 50,000 Hotels to Accept Payments in 12 Cryptocurrencies - Captain Altcoin


----------



## sirpask (7 Mar 2018)




----------



## bmbnct (7 Mar 2018)

Cuenta @Bitcoin de Twitter "temporalmente restringida". 
Esta cuenta, al igual que el dominio bitcoin.com, o el reddit /btc/, esta tomado por simpatizantes de Bcash tratando de confundir con el nombre 'bitcoin'.


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El Gobierno de los Estados Unidos ha anunciado que va a subastar aproximadamente 2.170 BTC incautados en varios delitos federales.
> 
> Según un comunicado de prensa publicado durante el día de ayer, la subasta tendrá lugar el día 19 de marzo. Para poder participar el requisito es depositar 200.000$ antes del día 14 de este mes.
> 
> 400 Bad Request



¿Se podrá saber el resultado de esa subasta? 
a ver qué precio se llega a pagar


----------



## tastas (7 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Cuenta @Bitcoin de Twitter "temporalmente restringida".
> Esta cuenta, al igual que el dominio bitcoin.com, o el reddit /btc/, esta tomado por simpatizantes de Bcash tratando de confundir con el nombre 'bitcoin'.



La tengo bloqueada pero no veo motivo para que Twitter lo censure

Taptap


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (7 Mar 2018)

*No seáis así*



ninfireblade dijo:


> Aqui tienes todas las respuestas a tus preguntas:
> 
> https://lightning.network/lightning-network-paper.pdf



Hombre, Ninfireblade, no seas así con los que quieren saber; no le obligues a leerse todo el tocho, y encima en inglés...

Explico a grandes rasgos el procedimiento del Lightning (sin entrar en el tema del enrutamiento):

- Lo primero que hay que hacer es crear una dirección segwit y cargarla con una cierta cantidad de BTC. Lógicamente, se requiere una operación on-chain para esto.

- Una vez creada y cargada la dirección podemos crear los canales bidireccionales que deseemos, cada uno con la dirección del destinatario y el importe correspondiente. Hay un límite, claro, que es el importe con que se cargó previamente la dirección. La creación de canales no se graba en la cadena de bloques (que me corrija Bmbnct si me equivoco).

- El envío y recepción de fondos a través de los canales abiertos es instantáneo (aunque para recibir debe estar el nodo encendido), el único límite es el importe asignado en origen a cada canal. La ventaja principal de LN es que estos intercambios de fondos no se graban en la cadena de bloques, solamente se realiza un intercambio criptográfico entre los corresponsales.

- Cada uno de los canales se cierra individualmente, por tiempo transcurrido o por acuerdo de los corresponsales. El cierre del canal es lo único que se graba en la cadena de bloques, con el estado final del balance de ambos extremos.

Creo que con esta explicación queda más claro cómo se implementa esta nueva funcionalidad de bitcoin. Espero que sirva para otros que tienen ganas de profundizar en este apasionante mundo de las criptos.

PD. Gracias, bmbnct, por compartir tu experiencia con la LN, agradecería tus comentarios sobre el procedimiento que acabo de exponer.


----------



## bmbnct (7 Mar 2018)

tastas dijo:


> La tengo bloqueada pero no veo motivo para que Twitter lo censure
> 
> Taptap



El motivo, supongo, es que cada vez que twittean algo de Bcash les lloverán los reportes de la comunidad Bitcoin. Y estarán estudiando el caso. Pero vamos, son suposiciones mías.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2018 at 10:17 ----------




FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Se podrá saber el resultado de esa subasta?
> a ver qué precio se llega a pagar



Pues a no ser que se filtre, parece que no:

What information about the auction process or results will the USMS release?

The USMS will contact the winning and losing bidders directly. The USMS will not proactively release any information to the general public pertaining to the auction process or results, except for the number of registered bidders and the number of bids received.


----------



## bubbler (7 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## digipl (7 Mar 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ademas tampoco es tan costoso encontrar una ruta, es un simple grafo con pesos, esta mas que estudiado eso.
> 
> A diferencia del enrutado IP donde el que envia un paquete no tiene que calcular la ruta hasta el destino sino que simplemente mira su tabla de enrutado y le pasa el paquete al gateway al que esta directamente conectado, en LN es diferente, el que envia calcula la ruta por cada nodo que tiene que pasar y esa ruta va añadida en el protocolo cifrado por capas, como una cebolla, de tal manera que cada nodo que va recibiendo el paquete solo sabe el nodo siguiente al que enviarselo.



Exactamente y ese es el gran problema porque obliga a que el nodo origen conozca en todo momento el estado completo de la red. Cosa posible en redes pequeñas, como la actual de prueba, pero imposible en una red distribuida de mayor tamaño ya que el trabajo requerido aumenta factorialmente a medida que aumenta el número de nodos.. 
Si a eso añadimos que es una red desestructurada, donde no sabes que dirección tienes que tomar, el resultado final es que el escalado del rutaje es en la practica inviable cosa que, muy probablemente, se buscaba desde el principio.

Como muy bien se resumía en reddit la solución es sencilla:

.-Todo el mundo solo abre canales con Blockstream
.-Todo el mundo paga los fee a Blockstream

Problema del routing arreglado.

P.S. 
Para el que le interese de verdad este tema, nos encontramos con una variación de un problema básico en las ciencias de la computación conocido como "El problema del viajante" pero con dos añadidos que complican muchísimo mas el tema. Uno es que nos encontramos en un entorno descentralizado donde los nodos pueden desaparecer en cualquier momento por lo que el camino elegido deja de ser válido y el otro que hay que calcular que el camino elegido tiene suficientes fondos para completar la transacción cosa que puede variar en cualquier momento.
Básicamente es un problema de una enorme complejidad e irresoluble en la práctica, al menos en su diseño actual, en cuanto la red alcanza un cierto tamaño y cuya única solución es la centralización de todo el rutaje en unos pocos Hubs.


----------



## bmbnct (7 Mar 2018)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Hombre, Ninfireblade, no seas así con los que quieren saber; no le obligues a leerse todo el tocho, y encima en inglés...
> 
> Explico a grandes rasgos el procedimiento del Lightning (sin entrar en el tema del enrutamiento):
> 
> ...



Te corrijo algunas cosillas:

- "La creación de canales no se graba en la cadena de bloques"

Cuando se crea un canal se transfieren los fondos a una dirección multifirma que requiere de 2 confirmaciones para poder usarlo. Y cuando se cierra se vuelve a grabar onchain.

- "El envío y recepción de fondos a través de los canales abiertos es instantáneo (aunque para recibir debe estar el nodo encendido), el único límite es el importe asignado en origen a cada canal"

Es correcto pero el envío de fondos a través del canal no son gratis, tiene comisiones que se han de tener en cuenta.

- "Cada uno de los canales se cierra individualmente, por tiempo transcurrido o por acuerdo de los corresponsales. El cierre del canal es lo único que se graba en la cadena de bloques, con el estado final del balance de ambos extremos."

Con esto me has puesto en duda y he tenido que mirarlo. Los canales siempre se abren de forma indefinida, no hay "tiempo transcurrido". Por lo tanto las partes lo tienen que cerrar.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2018 at 12:04 ----------




digipl dijo:


> Exactamente y ese es el gran problema porque obliga a que el nodo origen conozca en todo momento el estado completo de la red. Cosa posible en redes pequeñas, como la actual de prueba, pero imposible en una red distribuida de mayor tamaño ya que el trabajo requerido aumenta factorialmente a medida que aumenta el número de nodos..
> Si a eso añadimos que es una red desestructurada, donde no sabes que dirección tienes que tomar, el resultado final es que el escalado del rutaje es en la practica inviable cosa que, muy probablemente, se buscaba desde el principio.
> 
> Como muy bien se resumía en reddit la solución es sencilla:
> ...



Supongo que hasta que la red Lightning Network crezca no se podrá comprobar como realmente funciona o si se veran hubs. Yo creo que cierta centralización en hubs se dará, pero seria centralización de la segunda capa, no de la red bitcoin. Ya veremos, hasta que crezca son todo hipótesis. 

Mientras tanto, hay simuladores como este:

GitHub - dianerey/lnsim: Lightning Network Simulator

Y estudios como este realizados con 10 millones de usuarios en una red de mallado completo (una locura)

Simulating a Decentralized Lightning Network with 10 Million Users

Sí alguien quiere más información sobre el enrutamiento en LN, la puede encontrar en los BOLTs, en concreto el 4 y el7:

lightning-rfc/04-onion-routing.md at master · lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc · GitHub

lightning-rfc/07-routing-gossip.md at master · lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc · GitHub

Este es el índice:

https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/blob/master/00-introduction.md


----------



## bmbnct (7 Mar 2018)

Una puntalizacion sobre lo que he comentado de que cierta centralización se dará....

Si en el hipotético caso se diera una centralización en forma de hubs, no sería comparable a la centralización de la minería por ejemplo; por un matiz muy importante, en la minería la centralización seria de la confianza, mientras en LN, seria centralización operativa porque en LN no existe parámetro confianza ya que los fondos los maneja un Smart contract.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (7 Mar 2018)

Gracias por tus aclaraciones y por la info aportada.

2 últimas dudas, si me permites:

- ¿Existe la posibilidad de establecer un sólo canal entre más de 2 corresponsales? ¿hay algún límite en el número de firmas de la dirección multifirma?

- A la hora de cerrar el canal: ¿basta con que una de las partes lo cierre para que se grabe en la cadena de bloques? o tienen que estar los 2 de acuerdo.

Me va quedando claro que habrá que ir definiendo los casos de uso de esta nueva tecnología, aunque aún quedan bastantes aspectos por concretar. En todo caso, es un placer estar viendo en directo la gestación de las nuevas funcionalidades de capa 2 de bitcoin.

Estamos viviendo tiempos interesantes :baba:




bmbnct dijo:


> Te corrijo algunas cosillas:
> 
> - "La creación de canales no se graba en la cadena de bloques"
> 
> ...


----------



## bmbnct (7 Mar 2018)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Gracias por tus aclaraciones y por la info aportada.
> 
> 2 últimas dudas, si me permites:
> 
> ...



Si, coincido, para el que le guste la tecnología son tiempos interesantes; pero no me dan las horas del día para ver, oir y leer todo lo que hay :ouch:

Sobre las dudas:

- ¿Existe la posibilidad de establecer un solo canal entre más de 2 corresponsales? ¿hay algún límite en el número de firmas de la dirección multifirma?

No, el canal unicamente es entre dos peers y el saldo final es el que esta firmado por los dos en la ultima transacción realizada en el canal.

- A la hora de cerrar el canal: ¿basta con que una de las partes lo cierre para que se grabe en la cadena de bloques? o tienen que estar los 2 de acuerdo.

Se puede cerrar unilateralmente; el saldo resultante onchain sería el de la ultima transacción firmada por los dos, menos las comisiones para el minero.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2018 at 16:37 ----------

En el crash del 2011 de BTC estuvo involucrado Mtgox, en el de 2014 también y en este último... parece que también (aunque parece que la venta se realizo OTC); el fideicomiso de MTGox vendió 35841 Bitcoins por $362 millones y 34008 BCH por $45 millones.

Curiosas las fechas de los movimientos, coinciden con la brusca caída de Bitcoin desde su ultimo pico o justo un día antes de la bajada a 6000$ (6 de Febrero) se vendieron 18000 bitcoins. Que coincidencias!

2017-12-18 03:28 Bitcoin Block Explorer - Blockchain 2000 BTC -> 1MLGpEQfzd44vPuiihuazPL9tW7qzew1J5
2017-12-22 03:18 Bitcoin Block Explorer - Blockchain 6000 BTC -> 1MLGpEQfzd44vPuiihuazPL9tW7qzew1J5
2018-01-17 03:28 Bitcoin Block Explorer - Blockchain 8000 BTC -> 1MLGpEQfzd44vPuiihuazPL9tW7qzew1J5
2018-01-31 02:57 Bitcoin Block Explorer - Blockchain 6000 BTC -> 14LuAvrRzAmeikgaafs7H5695xs5dVXqA5
2018-02-05 06:31 Bitcoin Block Explorer - Blockchain 6000 BTC -> 14LuAvrRzAmeikgaafs7H5695xs5dVXqA5
2018-02-05 06:31 https://blockchain.info/tx/d833bd0e7bed0f09748a0cb04611ced5fc9210f95b40b0c02cd65b3ce326f67a: 6000 BTC -> 14LuAvrRzAmeikgaafs7H5695xs5dVXqA5
2018-02-05 06:31 https://blockchain.info/tx/fa824de460a4048fdc404b041bfad6ae5c689ec196721f1eb7ae6c439961df86: 6000 BTC -> 14LuAvrRzAmeikgaafs7H5695xs5dVXqA5

El articulo: https://www.trustnodes.com/2018/03/...lf-billion-dollars-worth-bitcoin-bitcoin-cash


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Mar 2018)

Joder, vaya bajada... miré la cotización hace un ratito estaba 1,000 $ arriba...


----------



## Periplo (7 Mar 2018)

Mama miedo...


----------



## Geldschrank (7 Mar 2018)

Just HODL!!


----------



## bmbnct (7 Mar 2018)

Las ventas que he comentado antes puestas en el gráfico:






---------- Post added 07-mar-2018 at 21:41 ----------

Bitcoin Cypherpunk hardware list :

- Trezor Model-T and/or LedgerBlue
- Raspberry PI Bitcoin and LN node 
- DargonMint T1 miner
- CryptoSteel mnemonic backup
- OpenDime
- Airgapped laptop running Tails OS
- GeoSAT + blockstream satellite node


Twitter

---------- Post added 07-mar-2018 at 22:00 ----------

Halong Mining el primer fabricante de equipos de minería en implementar AsicBoost abierto. 

Pego parte que me ha llamado la atención:

"BtcDrak, the pseudonymous Bitcoin developer behind Halong Mining, also proposed a Bitcoin Improvement Proposal (BIP) on the Bitcoin development mailing list referencing AsicBoost. The proposal itself is more generic, however, as it creates a future-proof space for mining optimizations that miners may come up with in the future.

While overt use of AsicBoost does not require a Bitcoin protocol change, it may interfere with the established soft fork activation process. More specifically, AsicBoost interferes with how some software clients interpret potential soft fork activation on the network, which could result in false positives. To mitigate this risk, software clients might need to be updated to allow for fewer soft fork upgrades simultaneously.

“I apologise for the inconvenience in advance, but this is the unfortunate result of restraints while negotiating to get the patent opened and licensed defensively in the first place,” BtcDrak wrote.

El artículo completo:

Halong Mining Is the First Bitcoin Mining Hardware Producer to Implement Overt AsicBoost

---------- Post added 07-mar-2018 at 22:34 ----------

- Bot malicioso en Binance realiza venta masiva de criptomonedas sin consentimiento de usuarios

Bot malicioso en Binance realiza venta masiva de criptomonedas sin consentimiento de usuarios | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

- Administrador de Mt. Gox vende criptomonedas de la casa de cambio para indemnizar a sus clientes

Administrador de Mt. Gox vende criptomonedas de la casa de cambio para indemnizar a sus clientes | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Speculo (8 Mar 2018)

¿Existe algún gráfico fiable del consumo real de electricidad que se destina a la minería y su impacto en el precio final de la factura eléctrica? Si no existe ¿Hay algún modo de calcularlo? 

Sería interesante comprobar cómo ha ido subiendo el consumo de luz en el tiempo para minar monedas y su impacto concreto en el precio que al final se paga por la luz. 



sirpask dijo:


>


----------



## mack008 (8 Mar 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Existe algún gráfico fiable del consumo real de electricidad que se destina a la minería y su impacto en el precio final de la factura eléctrica? Si no existe ¿Hay algún modo de calcularlo?
> 
> Sería interesante comprobar cómo ha ido subiendo el consumo de luz en el tiempo para minar monedas y su impacto concreto en el precio que al final se paga por la luz.



los que se quejan del consumo energético no entienden el valor que aporta el pow.
bitcoin consume su pero aporta un valor que supera el precio de la energía.

cuanto consume por ejemplo el ejercito español? que valor aporta?
cuanto cuesta el futbol energèticamente?
Que valor aporta?
En los dos casos últimos, yo no entiendo el valor que aportan, por lo tanto me cuestiono el gasto que comportan.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## digipl (8 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Supongo que hasta que la red Lightning Network crezca no se podrá comprobar como realmente funciona o si se veran hubs. Yo creo que cierta centralización en hubs se dará, pero seria centralización de la segunda capa, no de la red bitcoin. Ya veremos, hasta que crezca son todo hipótesis.
> 
> Mientras tanto, hay simuladores como este:
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu información pero ya me había leído los RFC del LN y lo que se concluye de ellos es que simplemente no tienen ninguna solución al escalado ya que no existe ningún protocolo que indique como gestionar el aumento de nodos. 
Los descubrimientos de nodos y canales a través de Gossip o son completos, con los problemas asociados de complejidad cuadrática y aumento desmedido de la tabla de ruta, o son parciales con los problemas de no saber ni donde ir, ni si llegará la transacción, ni cuanto costará.

Y sobre el test de 10 millones de nodos, que si se pretende construir un sistema universal de pagos tampoco son tantos, es interesante como pequeña prueba pero adolece de demasiados condicionantes como para ser tenida en cuenta. 
.-Una red real no estaría tan bien estructurada como la de la prueba sino sería mucho más anárquica complicando los cálculos de ruta.
.-Todos los nodos del test tienen suficientes fondos, cosa impensable en un sistema real.
.-La agitación en una red distribuida real, con aperturas y cierres de canales continuos y caídas aleatorias de nodos, por multitud de causas, modificarían sustancialmente los resultados. Tampoco se tiene en cuenta las latencias reales asociadas a los saltos que una transacción debe realizar.

Si en estas condiciones óptimas una de cada cuarenta transacciones falla, en un sistema real aumentarían exponencialmente.

Bienvenidas sean las LN pero pensar que esto es un sistema verdaderamente descentralizado es engañarse. El sistema está diseñado, técnica y económicamente, para que unos pocos actores se conviertan en la Visa y el MasterCard del Bitcoin.


----------



## Pablo Villa (8 Mar 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Gracias por tu información pero ya me había leído los RFC del LN y lo que se concluye de ellos es que simplemente no tienen ninguna solución al escalado ya que no existe ningún protocolo que indique como gestionar el aumento de nodos.
> Los descubrimientos de nodos y canales a través de Gossip o son completos, con los problemas asociados de complejidad cuadrática y aumento desmedido de la tabla de ruta, o son parciales con los problemas de no saber ni donde ir, ni si llegará la transacción, ni cuanto costará.
> 
> Y sobre el test de 10 millones de nodos, que si se pretende construir un sistema universal de pagos tampoco son tantos, es interesante como pequeña prueba pero adolece de demasiados condicionantes como para ser tenida en cuenta.
> ...




Desde el desconocimiento, pero esos problemas de la LN no podrían resolverse con una blockchain en una segunda capa con interoperatividad total?. 

Entiendo que en la LN, ademas no existira el doble gasto, reversibilidad, inseguridad? que pasaria si se falsean transacciones? Como deberian gravarse esas transacciones falsas en el monto final de la cadena principal? 

Entiendo que lo que se esta tratando de construir con la LN deberá ser algo revolucionariamente muy superior a una blockchain, no??


----------



## orbeo (8 Mar 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Bienvenidas sean las LN pero pensar que esto es un sistema verdaderamente descentralizado es engañarse. El sistema está diseñado, técnica y económicamente, para que unos pocos actores se conviertan en la Visa y el MasterCard del Bitcoin.




Hombre yo supongo que si Blockstream está dedicando cierta cantidad de recursos es para eso precisamente. O es que Blockstream es una ONG?


----------



## bubbler (8 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Excelente explicación de la problemática, y aunque tuvieses ese mapa completo y a tiempo real, luego estaría la optimización de los canales sobre esos ríos de liquidez, en fin, pensar que esto era la solución era un poco infantil...
> 
> Ethereum es un juguete roto (hasta que solucionen el problema de las private key).
> Bitcoin es un blufff de concentración subversiva.
> ...



t_d_s p_t_s, hasta las criptos!!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Mar 2018)

Por el reddit inglés dicen que el dumpeo gordo de diciembre/enero del BTC tiene como causante otra vez a MtGOX.


----------



## Speculo (8 Mar 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> los que se quejan del consumo energético no entienden el valor que aporta el pow.
> bitcoin consume su pero aporta un valor que supera el precio de la energía.
> 
> cuanto consume por ejemplo el ejercito español? que valor aporta?
> ...



Me parece muy bien que te cuestiones lo que te venga en gana, pero yo pregunto una cosa concreta y tú te vas por peteneras. 

El valor que aporta el pow al conjunto de la población mundial es directamente proporcional al que aporta bitcoin. Ninguno. El que aporta el ejército y el fútbol, depende.


----------



## Arctic (8 Mar 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Me parece muy bien que te cuestiones lo que te venga en gana, pero yo pregunto una cosa concreta y tú te vas por peteneras.
> 
> El valor que aporta el pow al conjunto de la población mundial es directamente proporcional al que aporta bitcoin. Ninguno. El que aporta el ejército y el fútbol, depende.



Si crees que Bitcoin no aporta valor, no sé qué haces aquí.

Respecto a tu pregunta original, no sé si habrá alguien con tu misma inquietud, la verdad. Tampoco conozco a nadie que le preocupe cómo influye el consumo del Lambo en el déficit comercial con Arabia Saudí. 

Se ve que la gente no se preocupa por las cosas que a los listos os importan.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Mar 2018)

Confirmación de que se ha investigado y que la cuenta ha violado las normas de Twitter. 
Aunque ya está activa de nuevo.






---------- Post added 08-mar-2018 at 20:38 ----------

Batching + Segwit + LN:






---------- Post added 08-mar-2018 at 20:40 ----------

Artículo, bastante sencillo de comprender, que compara el tráfico broadcast con el funcionamiento de la blockchain de bitcoin, y el tráfico unicast con Lightning Network. 

Lightning Network enables Unicast Transactions in Bitcoin. Lightning is Bitcoin


----------



## Speculo (8 Mar 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Si crees que Bitcoin no aporta valor, no sé qué haces aquí.



Será que no sabes leer. Listo. 
"Hilo oficial de Bitcoin" leo yo. 
Si pusiera "Hilo oficial de los que dicen que Bitcoin aporta valor", seguramente no estaría aquí.

Que tú creas que Bitcoin aporta valor no te hace poseedor de la verdad. Es únicamente tu punto de vista.


----------



## kikepm (8 Mar 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> El valor que aporta el pow al conjunto de la población mundial es directamente proporcional al que aporta bitcoin. *Ninguno.*



Lamentablemente para tus tesis totalitarias, el valor no es algo que pueda ser determinado por medio de un decreto o un mandato gubernamental.

Tu opinión, que es lo que en último término has expresado, cuenta muy poco a la hora de determinar el valor de las cosas.


Lo que me asombra es que te atrevas a ser tan categórico sobre el valor de algo que en estos momentos se intercambia a 9350$. Lo que me lleva a pensar lo siguiente:

Alguien que sabe que el valor de BTC es cero, no es preocupa en exceso por los locos que creen que vale 9350€. Sencillamente te traería al pairo, te aburriría.

Lo que evidencia que necesitas de autoafirmación y refuerzo externo para sentar su propia opinión. Obviamente no estás tan seguro de ella como aparentas.

Un consejo, para que crezcas y no termines siendo un cobarde intelectual, que es en lo que parece te estás convirtiendo. No tengas miedo a aceptar los argumentos que parecen razonables. Pero duda de todo por principio, o tu "seguridad" solo te llevará al fanatismo y la intolerancia.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Mar 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Gracias por tu información pero ya me había leído los RFC del LN y lo que se concluye de ellos es que simplemente no tienen ninguna solución al escalado ya que no existe ningún protocolo que indique como gestionar el aumento de nodos.
> Los descubrimientos de nodos y canales a través de Gossip o son completos, con los problemas asociados de complejidad cuadrática y aumento desmedido de la tabla de ruta, o son parciales con los problemas de no saber ni donde ir, ni si llegará la transacción, ni cuanto costará.
> 
> Y sobre el test de 10 millones de nodos, que si se pretende construir un sistema universal de pagos tampoco son tantos, es interesante como pequeña prueba pero adolece de demasiados condicionantes como para ser tenida en cuenta.
> ...



Ya he dejado claro que opino que cierta centralización en la operativa de Lightning Network si que habrá. Lo desarrollo un poco:

- Creo que es de pura lógica pensarlo, al final Lightning es un 'POS' (con todas las comillas que quieras) respecto a que tu apalancas BTC que se utilizarán para enrutar pagos y ganas las comisiones. 

- Podría ser un símil a las pools de minería, yo ofrezco un servicio, mi nodo lightning con 0,5 BTC de capacidad y conexión a los nodos más importantes, montado en un datacenter y securizado 24*7. Los nodos se conectarían buscando una seguridad. Existes además parámetros de reputación que facilitan la elección de un nodo 'fiable'

- Es diferente a Bitcoin, yo no tengo que confiar en el hub, el hub no me puede engañar (no hay confianza en terceros) porque es un smartcontract. El hub sólo enrutará pagos.

Sobre el resto, partes de la premisa de que todos los nodos en LN serán iguales, cuando no es así. Un nodo Lightning lo puedes customizar con el número de canales que quieres tener, con autopilot, el diámetro (Graph Diameter -- from Wolfram MathWorld) más largo permitido entre nodos... 
Además que haya 10 millones de nodos (por decir algo) no implica que todos tengan que estar comprando y gastando a la vez; habrá nodos que simplemente se ofrezcan cómo enrutadores, otros que solo reciban pagos, otros que abran un canal para comprar algo y desaparezcan...

Con Lightning se consigue tener una clave pública consistente que además es posible restaurarla mediante seed; esto abre fututas posibilidades a la red Lightning (comunicaciones encriptadas, oráculos, sso, copyrights...) que aún no imaginamos.


----------



## hydra69 (9 Mar 2018)

$ 8,725.17 Just now -11.09%​


----------



## Speculo (9 Mar 2018)

¡Acabáramos!
Resulta ahora que el valor de bitcoin lo determina su precio. Es decir, que si bitcoin tiene un precio de 0,5$, su valor es nulo ¿verdad?, y si cuesta obtenerlo 18.000$, su valor es ¿cuánto? ¿mucho, poco, superior al actual? ¿Es mayor su valor para un tío que nada en millones que para otro que no tiene ni para comprar tabaco? ¿Y el que obtuvo un bitcoin por 18.000$ y ahora lo sigue teniendo? ¿Qué valor tiene para esa persona ese bitcoin? ¿El precio de bitcoin se traduce en valor o es codicia, un simple y rastrero resultado de la especulación?

Para mi, el valor que aporta bitcoin es ninguno. No aporta novedad ni exclusividad, aunque argumentos hay a su favor muy elaborados que yo respeto y leo con interés. Es mi opinión, obviamente, pero también es la realidad aplicada a la vida cotidiana de ¿miles de? millones de personas que no necesitan un exceso de complejidad añadida al acto de emitir una transferencia de cien euros o de establecer una relación de confianza cliente/proveedor sin recurrir a intercambios garantizados mediante la destrucción mutua ni cosas por el estilo. ¿Bitcoin aporta valor a la vida de algunas personas? Pues supongo que si puesto que así lo transmiten muchos en este y otros foros. Personas que no creen en el sistema "oficial" recurren a otro sistema y se encuentran más cómodos con el uso de este último. ¿Significa eso que bitcoin, en general, aporta valor? No. No lo aporta. Dime una sola cosa de las que ofrece bitcoin que aporte valor real al conjunto de la sociedad actual. Una sola. Y no quiero saber qué es lo que aportará en el futuro, lo exclusivo que es, lo maravillosa que es su tecnología, lo que tardó internet en llegar a nuestras vidas y lo que es ahora, no, quiero saber qué ofrece bitcoin al conjunto de la sociedad que de valor al acto de usarlo. En mi opinión, bitcoin, salvo a cuatro gatos y a cinco delincuentes, no aporta cosa alguna, porque todo lo que ofrece ya existía antes de bitcoin y porque lo que no existía y ahora ofrece, ni era necesario antes ni lo es ahora. Y sigue siendo mi opinión, repito ¿Hay personas paranoicas que piensan que mañana van a caer trescientas bombas nucleares sobre Madrid y se construyen un refugio anti-radiación? Si, por supuesto que hay personas así. ¿Qué valor aporta ese refugio al resto de personas? Ninguno. ¿Aporta actualmente o aportará valor algún día a su dueño? Vete a saber, no me interesan los casos particulares.

Obviamente, no me preocupa lo más mínimo el precio de bitcoin como tampoco me interesa una higa lo que cueste adquirir un Ferrari (no por la marca, sino porque no me gusta conducir, aunque creo que está bien traída esta comparación en concreto). La idea de que el precio de una cosa sea intrascendente para alguien no necesita explicación. En todo caso, sería necesario que explicaras tú porqué el precio de algo, bitcoin en este caso, es tan importante y porqué ese precio es sinónimo de valor ¿no crees? Por mi, como si llega a costar adquirir una unidad trece millones de dólares. El precio deja mi afirmación de que el valor de bitcoin es nulo exactamente en el mismo lugar que estaba, cueste bitcoin uno o cien mil.

Venga, dame un argumento razonable que haga que me interese por el valor de bitcoin y me convierta en alguien menos fanático. Y obviamos el asunto del precio ¿vale?



kikepm dijo:


> Lamentablemente para tus tesis totalitarias, el valor no es algo que pueda ser determinado por medio de un decreto o un mandato gubernamental.
> 
> Tu opinión, que es lo que en último término has expresado, cuenta muy poco a la hora de determinar el valor de las cosas.
> 
> ...


----------



## barborico (9 Mar 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> ...



Cada 5 páginas con lo mismo:



5 páginas ha dijo:


> Speculo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si bitcoin es "reserva de valor" y sus usuarios pagan por esas aplicaciones tan "exclusivas" que ofrece, en ebay se seguirá pagando con PayPal, que es lo barato y lo que funciona. Bitcoin es otra cosa y los usuarios de otro sistema no van a pagar un sobrecoste para pagar con ello en cualquier tienda.
> ...



El valor de bitcoin tiende a 0 cuando se puede confiar en los gestores gubernamentales. 
Dime un gobierno en el que pueda confiar. Solo uno. Imposible. Imposible cambiar el sistema desde dentro.
Todo sistema económico/gubernamental funciona bien si hay honradez (no recuerdo a que forero le leí la idea, pero gracias). El mejor sistema es el que depende de ella en la mínima expresión o bien incentiva el comportamiento honrado.

Por supuesto, esto al populacho se la suda. No por ello deja de ser cierto.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Mar 2018)

Tiendas disponibles en la mainnet de Lightning Network:

Mainnet Lightning Network Stores

Recordatorio que aparece en esa misma pagina: "Warning: Lightning network mainnet is still risky, you may lose your funds. For testing, use the testnet. A list of lightning network stores for the testnet can be found here."


----------



## estereotipable (9 Mar 2018)

poco a poco la gente ( bueno, ese 0,01% de gente que quier hacerse de oro con la tonteria, al 99,999% de l humanidad el bitcoin les suda la polla) ira perdiendo la fe en el satoshi...cuestion de tiempo


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Mar 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> poco a poco la gente ( bueno, ese 0,01% de gente que quier hacerse de oro con la tonteria, al 99,999% de l humanidad el bitcoin les suda la polla) ira perdiendo la fe en el satoshi...cuestion de tiempo




Por mucho que repitas tus deseos y escribas lo mismo en un foro de internet cada dia, tus sueños no se van a hacer realidad.


----------



## Nico (10 Mar 2018)

Un detalle que no veo que se haya comentado.

_¿ Se han dado cuenta que desde hace varios días la segunda cripto más transada (volumen diario) es *TETHER* ? _ ::

Y no hablamos de calderilla... sobre *2.220 millones* de Tethers que teóricamente han sido emitidos el volumen (datos de hoy) es de *3.100 millones.*

Dicho de otro modo *el 15% del volumen total* transado en criptos al día (20.000 millones con datos de hoy).

Esto no es cualquier cosa... un día nos vamos a levantar y vamos a descubrir que ya no se transan dólares "de verdad" en el mundo cripto sino que todo el sistema se ha convertido en _"virtual"_ (tethers por criptos y criptos entre si) con lo que habremos llegado a la magia de los _"números en la pantalla mágicos"_ al 100%

En el caso del Bitcoin el "_dinero de verdad_" que se mueve -sumando dólares, euros, yenes, etc.- puede que ande en el *40%* del volumen pero si nos fijamos en *Ethereum* por ejemplo, el grueso del movimiento *es la suma de Tether y otras criptos*... dinero "de verdad" poco y nada (en torno al 20% del volumen).

No gasto mi tiempo revisando otras criptos pero, no se sorprendan si el volumen total en "_dinero de verdad"_ con el que sostienen la cotización no sea* ni el 10% del volumen* (el resto son otras criptos y tethers... es decir "aire").

Sigan este dato con interés y cuidado porque, cuando detecten que toda la cotización es "bulgara" (al decir de Clapham) y esté basada en tethers y otras cripto... quizás sea la hora de agarrar los papelitos o pasarse al Bitcoin (y rezar que aguante).


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parece que se han vuelto a poner de acuerdo los trolles del foro para volver el mismo dia, justamente despues de una bajada.

Se ha explicado mil veces la historia del tether pero claro, vosotros teneis que venir de vez en cuando a ver si engañais a algun nuevo incauto.

Lo explico para los nuevos: el tether se ha de mantener a un cambio de $1 = 1 teth. Cuando hay una bajada de bitcoin la gente vende y una parte de esa venta se hace a tether. Ante esa avalancha de compra de teth su precio sube y para evitar esa subida y mantener la paridad con el $ se emiten nuevos teth.


----------



## Nico (10 Mar 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Se ha explicado mil veces la historia del tether pero claro, vosotros teneis que venir de vez en cuando a ver si engañais a algun nuevo incauto.
> 
> Lo explico para los nuevos: el tether se ha de mantener a un cambio de $1 = 1 teth. Cuando hay una bajada de bitcoin la gente vende y una parte de esa venta se hace a tether. Ante esa avalancha de compra de teth su precio sube y para evitar esa subida y mantener la paridad con el $ se emiten nuevos teth.



Me parece que el que no entiende el asunto eres tú *ninfireblade*.

Tether nació siendo un "dólar sintético" que tenía como contrapartida DOLARES DE VERDAD puestos en una cuenta.

Sin embargo eso ya no es así y el Tether va "por libre" y no tiene otro respaldo que lo que se emita.

Antiguamente en la Fundación de Tether había una hoja de auditoría... hace meses desapareció igual que los auditores.

El que tiene la facultad de "emitir tethers" está creando 'dinero del aire' y gastando en lo que quiere.

A ver si un ejemplo te lo aclara.

- Soy el dueño de "Tether".
- Emito 100 millones.
- Compro bitcoins (me salen gratis, no puse un centavo)
- Vendo los bitcoins por DOLARES.
- Me voy a mi casa.

El que puede inyectar Tethers en el mercado MANIPULA con aire las cuentas.

Antes, el Tether representaba el *2%* del volumen total transado... ahora es el *15%* (hablamos de 3100 millones de dólares)

Antes, por cada Tether *había un dólar depositado*... *hoy NO*.

_Entiendes esto ?_


----------



## bmbnct (10 Mar 2018)

Eventos importantes desde 2016


----------



## bmbnct (10 Mar 2018)

Un poco de humor 

Bitcoin Commercial: What Is It and How Does It Work? - YouTube


----------



## barborico (10 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> ...



De peores hemos salido. Cuando petó MTGox manejaba el 75% del volumen.

Y btc sigue vivo. Si por mi fuera le pretaba fuego a tether y bitfinex.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Mar 2018)

@Citizenlab ha detectado que los ISPs (proveedores de Internet) están redirigiendo las peticiones de descarga de programas populares modificandolos con Spyware gubernamental. 

BAD TRAFFIC: Sandvine

Twitter

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 10:23 ----------

Listado de 'Cold wallets' de MtGox que muestra su estado actualmente:

</title> </head> <body> <table style=" color:black; font-size:12; font-family:arial; text-align:center; " cellpadding="2.5" cellspacing="0" border="1" bordercolor="black" bgcolor="#EFFFFF"> <caption>Test if it's working by donating </caption> <tr 

Se supone que ya se han vendido los 414 millones de dólares que se le reclamaban y desde el 5 de febrero no ha habido ningún movimiento, por lo que es probable que no se vendan el resto.


----------



## tastas (10 Mar 2018)

Es normal que en una bajada haya más volumen de tetes, pero eso no quita que sean un polvorín en el que además se juega con fuego.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (10 Mar 2018)

Tienda de arte donde se puede realizar los pagos en Bitcoin por LN:

Ludvig Manukyan


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Me parece que el que no entiende el asunto eres tú *ninfireblade*.
> 
> Tether nació siendo un "dólar sintético" que tenía como contrapartida DOLARES DE VERDAD puestos en una cuenta.
> 
> ...



No, Nico no. Si te pones a emitir teth sin que antes haya una demanda entonces no podrías mantener la paridad con el dólar.


----------



## sirpask (10 Mar 2018)

Por que los de Teter no pueden tener 3100 millones de dolares respaldando su moneda? Es imposible? Es una corazonada?

Estos por ejemplo, te ponen lo que se guardan Ardorgate... Luego habra que creerselo o no.
Los bancos solo tienen el 10%, y todos sabemos que eso es falso. Estas empresas igual son mas respetables que los bancos.

Por cierto, se sabe de donde es la empresa que llevan los teters?


----------



## orbeo (10 Mar 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Por que los de Teter no pueden tener 3100 millones de dolares respaldando su moneda? Es imposible? Es una corazonada?
> 
> Estos por ejemplo, te ponen lo que se guardan Ardorgate... Luego habra que creerselo o no.
> Los bancos solo tienen el 10%, y todos sabemos que eso es falso. Estas empresas igual son mas respetables que los bancos.
> ...



Radicada en Hong Kong


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Mar 2018)

Lo único cierto es que si tú quieres vender tus teth te los pagan a $1. Mientras eso se cumpla yo estoy tranquilo. 

Y es obvio que si a pesar de la cantidad de teth que se estan emitiendo, el precio no baja es porque estan respaldados.

Repito: la gente demanda teth, debido a eso su precio sube y para poder mantenerlo a $1 sin que suba hay que emitir mas, es asi de sencillo. Algunos intentan hacernos creer que es al contrario.


----------



## tastas (11 Mar 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Por que los de Teter no pueden tener 3100 millones de dolares respaldando su moneda? Es imposible? Es una corazonada?
> 
> Estos por ejemplo, te ponen lo que se guardan Ardorgate... Luego habra que creerselo o no.
> Los bancos solo tienen el 10%, y todos sabemos que eso es falso. Estas empresas igual son mas respetables que los bancos.
> ...



Aparte del riesgo que conlleva no contar con el beneplácito estatal, sí, por ahora son una empresa súper solvente.
Yo ni con un palo. No tengo btc para depender de que la tecnología de tether funcione, que los gobiernos no lo revienten y que tete company respalde adecuadamente su moneda.
Ah, y de poder intercambiarlos en los exchanges.

Taptap


----------



## hydra69 (11 Mar 2018)

Life as a crypto trader - YouTube


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (11 Mar 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> ...
> Así lo he demostrado con todos y cada uno de los comentarios mostrados aquí, os predije un toque al 17000 para ir a por los 8000 y hoy ya hemos tocado los 8000, de forma fácil de hecho. *Ahora debería rebotar entre los 6000 y los 7200 hasta los 10000*, pero como ya dije esto va a los* 4000/3000* para *este año*.
> 
> *Ahora vas y lo cascas!*



Día 2 de Febrero...no es magia es raciocionio!


----------



## Speculo (11 Mar 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Por que los de Teter no pueden tener 3100 millones de dolares respaldando su moneda? Es imposible? Es una corazonada?
> 
> Estos por ejemplo, te ponen lo que se guardan Ardorgate... Luego habra que creerselo o no.
> Los bancos solo tienen el 10%, y todos sabemos que eso es falso. Estas empresas igual son mas respetables que los bancos.



¡Claro que si, hombre! Muchísimo más respetable, dónde va a parar. 
Y lo del 10% y que todos lo sabemos... en fin. Imagino que habrás obtenido el dato de la misma fuente que te ha hablado de lo respetable que es la empresa de los Tethers, o como se llamen ¿o es una corazonada?


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2018)

La fintech más extendida en Corea del Sur, KakaoPay, planea integrar los pagos en cryptos a sus más de 12000 comerciantes y millones de usuarios.

Kakao to Integrate Cryptocurrency For 12,000 Merchants & Millions Users

---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 11:29 ----------

El índice BMI esta dando señal de compra.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckj...in-misery-index-bmi-is-flashing-a-buy-signal/

Analista de Wall Street crea el "Índice de Miseria de... | News | Cointelegraph









---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 11:33 ----------

Algo que se ha hablado mucho por aquí sobre el marketcap y la dominancia, se ha visto muy claro está semana; creas una altcoin con un supply de cerca de 3 trillones (americanos), vendes uno a 0.01 dólares y automáticamente tienes la shitcoin en tercer lugar del marketcap.
Y si la vendes a 1$, en primer lugar!


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2018)

Bladimir, desarrollador del cliente Bitcoin Core ha empezado a poner marcas de tiempo en las modificaciones que se realicen en su git; así se podrá probar que existen en un número de bloque en concreto.






---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 13:48 ----------

La wallet Samurai integra la posibilidad de realizar la difusión de las transacciones través de tu propio nodo completo bitcoin core.

Como hacerlo:

Samourai: Trusted Node - YouTube


----------



## tixel (11 Mar 2018)

Aqui todo dios con los putos tethers habiendo bitUSD q si que tienen respaldo en algo.


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Mar 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Aqui todo dios con los putos tethers habiendo bitUSD q si que tienen respaldo en algo.




A ver cuando lo listan en Kucoin y Binance.


----------



## Arctic (11 Mar 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> $ 8,725.17 Just now -11.09%​



Cada vez que escribes, compro. Sigue así que gracias a ti ya tengo a tiro entrar en la lista Forbes.


----------



## Speculo (11 Mar 2018)

megamik dijo:


> No falla, es hablar y subir. A $ 9600 ahora mismo.



Lo cierto es que el tío clava todos los suelos al dedillo


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2018)

Tener un nodo completo es la única forma de usar bitcoin sin tener que confiar en terceros. 

Ergo: mantener el 'coste de operar un nodo' (CONOP) bajo es crucial para habilitar la soberanía financiera a una mayoría amplia de individuos. 

Ergo: Segundas capas como Lightning Network es como debemos escalar.






---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 22:14 ----------

Las acciones de la compañía de pagos para moviles Square Inc. suben un 10% tras rumores de integración con Bitcoin. 

Los rumores se originaron cuando el CEO de Square, Jack Dorsey, anunció que se habilitaría el trading de Bitcoin para todos los usuarios de su Cash App.

Page not found






---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 22:28 ----------

Falta poco para la versión de LND en mainnet de la red Lightning. 

v0.4-beta Milestone · GitHub


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2018)

Nuevo proyecto open source de pagos Lightning para micro-publicaciones. 
Es una plataforma, aun en beta (y en testnet), que acepta pagos LN:

2600.es 

Su github, aun sin documentación:

GitHub - aynik/preimage: A pay-to-decrypt graphql service using lnd


----------



## tixel (11 Mar 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> A ver cuando lo listan en Kucoin y Binance.



Pero si eso solo lo hay en el exchange descentralizado de bitshares. Si saliese en cualquier exchange de lps que dices seria la misma mierda que los tethers.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Mar 2018)

Estamos estancados en los 10.000, qué ganas de verlo pumpear otra vez.


----------



## Nico (12 Mar 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo único cierto es que si tú quieres vender tus teth te los pagan a $1. *Mientras eso se cumpla yo estoy tranquilo.*
> 
> Y es obvio que si a pesar de la cantidad de teth que se estan emitiendo, *el precio no baja es porque estan respaldados.*
> 
> Repito: *la gente demanda teth, debido a eso su precio sube y para poder mantenerlo a $1 sin que suba hay que emitir mas*, es asi de sencillo. Algunos intentan hacernos creer que es al contrario.




A ver... volvamos al ruedo.

Clapham acaba de explicar cómo opera un sistema de paridades en un "sistema cerrado" (la economía cubana) y lo mismo vale con el *Tether*.

Hay mercados (o sistemas de fijación de precios si lo prefieres) bastante abiertos, estables y confiables y otros que -permíteme usar esta palabra al mero ejemplo- que son '_engañosos_'.

El problema aquí es que no hay que confundir las *HERRAMIENTAS* con la *ESTRUCTURA* y eso, a veces es confuso -u opaco- al ojo inexperto.

Para peor, una HERRAMIENTA puede cumplir *una función útil y positiva hasta cierto punto* y ser MALA a partir de otro.

Tether nace como una HERRAMIENTA útil.

En vez de transferirnos dólares entre los exchanges para hacer nuestras compensaciones (lo que nos cuesta dinero en comisiones y, más de una vez, choca contra normas bancarias y demás) creamos un sistema "de doble capa" para hacerlo. Así nace Tether.

El exchange A recibe 100 millones de dólares y la organización Theter emite 100 millones de Tether.

El exchange B recibe 50 millones de dólares y Tether emite 50 millones.

El exchange C recibe 30 millones de dóalres y Theter emite 30 millones.

Básicamente tenemos un "dólar sintético" donde, los dólares DE VERDAD EXISTEN (100 + 50 + 30) y en el mercado hay 180 millones de Tethers que sirven para transferencias de fondos entre exchanges.

Esto es una HERRAMIENTA. Es UTIL. Ahorra COMISIONES. Aumenta la VELOCIDAD. Facilita las TRANSFERENCIAS INTERNACIONALES.

Como podrás ver, hasta aquí todo bien.

Pero mañana empezamos a emitir Tethers contra BITCONS.

Resulta que ya no tenemos "dólares sintéticos" de 1 a 1... ahora tenemos una mezcla de "bitcoins sintéticos" y "dólares".

Y mañana empezamos a emitir Tethers contra ETHEREUM... y luego contra DOGE... y después contra DASH.

Lo que hay "guardado en el banco" son 180 millones de dólares pero la cantidad de Tethers es de 2200 millones !!

Mientras nadie pida cambiar Tethers por dólares no hay problema... estamos en Cuba !... el dinero vale lo que dice el Gobierno que vale.

El problema es cuando haya que liquidar porque, ni bien lo haga gente por más de los 180 millones originales TODO EL RESTO ya no tienen DOLARES para salirse... tienen bitcoins, doges, ethereums o mongeriums.

Mientras la pirámide suba y suba y nadie salga (de Cuba o del Tether) no pasa nada... vale "1".

Pero si quieres salir NO LO VALE.

===

Mientras Tether fue realmente un "dólar sintético" todo bien... era una herramienta ágil para moverse entre exchanges... movías "dinero de verdad" aunque "digitalizado".

Hoy, lo que mueves es *CUALQUIER COSA* (no tienes idea de lo que hay adentro).

La "herramienta" *MUTO, CAMBIO, SE TRANSFORMO en otra cosa*.

Lo que antes era un "dólar sintético" (con dólares detrás) ya no lo es... ahora es OTRA COSA.

===

¿ Eso es bueno o malo ?
¿ Eso trae problemas o no ?
¿ Esto es magnífico o pésimo ?

Discutir esto a fondo es harina de otro costal pero, al menos NO PERDAMOS DE VISTA que hoy, en el mercado, se mueven *3200 millones AL DIA* de supuestos "dólares sintéticos" que *NO SON DOLARES SINTETICOS*.

Para los dueños de Tether este es el mejor negocio de vida !! 

Para la gente que tiene Tethers y "cree" que tiene "dólares" es HUMO.

El truco es saber de qué lado de la barra te encuentras cuando pare la música y haya que sentarse.

Mi comentario no fue sobre los "tethers" en si mismos sino sobre el hecho de que ya, en el mercado, representan *el 15% del volumen transado*.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2018 at 19:16 ----------

A ver... para que nos entendamos.

Acabo de armar la planilla (datos de hoy) del porcentaje transado en Tethers en tres criptos con gran volumen (Bitcoin, Ethereum y Litecoin).

La planilla la puede hacer cualquiera con los datos de:

Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap

HOY (repito HOY) los datos son los siguientes:

*Bitcoin* volumen = $ 6.351.480.000
De esto en Tethers = $ 1.240.445.140
Porcentaje = *19.53%*

Ethereum volumen = $ 1.529.100.000
De esto en Tethers = $ 274.111.930
Porcentaje = *17.93%*

Litecoin volumen = $ 588.809.000
De esto en Tethers = $ 190.293.290
Porcentaje = *32.32%*

===

Convendrás conmigo que, si el *32.32%* (caso Litecoin) de un mercado lo "muevo" con estampitas de la Virgen que imprimo en casa tengo un poder de manejo sobre el precio que es imbatible.

Y el casi *20%* en el Bitcoin no es "moco e'pavo" tampoco !

Con este "poder de fuego" *yo puedo regular las alzas y las bajas como se me sale del nabo* (a costo $ 0).

===

Mientras el tinglao aguante y nadie grite "manipulación!", "manipulación!", "el Rey está desnudo!" no pasa nada... todos jugamos y nos divertimos.

Pero, si un día la música para o los de Tether van presos... vaya desparramo !


----------



## bmbnct (12 Mar 2018)

Interesante articulo sobre PoW: Anatomía de la prueba de trabajo.

Algún párrafo destacable: 

- Using energy burnt to back a block allows us to view immutability objectively. Whereas any non-energy-based method ultimately requires someone’s subjective interpretation of immutability.

- PoW is the bridge between the digital & the physical.

- Immutability is a relative concept. When we say ‘immutability’ we usually mean it’s practically immutable, not absolutely immutable. Even Gold can be synthesized given enough energy.
The Anatomy of Proof-of-Work

---------- Post added 12-mar-2018 at 22:08 ----------

Making Bitcoin Fast.

Evan Klitzke esta trabajando en mejorar el tiempo de creacion de la base de datos de los nodos completos de bitcoin.

Los resultados preliminares son prometedores. Estos son los resultados de la mejor versión comparada con la actual de bitcoin (0.16.0)







Making Bitcoin Fast: Introduction

---------- Post added 12-mar-2018 at 22:19 ----------

Primer monumento del mundo de Bitcoin; promocionado por Bitstamp. En Kranj, Slovenia.














---------- Post added 12-mar-2018 at 22:25 ----------

Por si alguien tiene uno, hay quien ha montado un nodo c-lightning en esto: Inverse Path - USB armory


----------



## Abner (12 Mar 2018)

Cryptocurrencies: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - YouTube


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Blah blah blah :bla::bla:

Tether sera fiable o no, yo no seré quien lo defienda y no tengo ni uno.

PERO cuando algun trolecillo se pasa por aqui a decir que el precio de Bitcoin sube porque se estan emitiendo tether "falsos" para comprar bitcoin es porque no tiene ni puta idea de como funciona el asunto o simplemente trata de hacer FUD intentando engañar. Creo que lo he explicado de forma bastante clara en mi post anterior.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Mar 2018)

La UE no puede prohibir la minería Bitcoin basándose en el cumplimiento de las normas energéticas.

EU Can't Ban Bitcoin Mining Over Energy Concerns, Official Says - CoinDesk

---------- Post added 12-mar-2018 at 22:59 ----------

Curiosidad:
Web que muestra el progreso de la conocida apuesta de Mcafee. La línea roja crece en el tiempo hasta el millón de dolares y muestra que la cotización ahora mismo está un 29,29% por encima

McAfee Bitcoin Price Tracker


----------



## kikepm (12 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> La UE no puede prohibir la minería Bitcoin basándose en el cumplimiento de las normas energéticas.
> 
> EU Can't Ban Bitcoin Mining Over Energy Concerns, Official Says - CoinDesk



Solo el hecho de que la señorita esté mentando que no es legal prohibir la minería basado en leyes sobre energía, da cuenta del tipo de discurso y de planteamiento de las élites europeas.

Si BTC fuera todo lo que predican los trolls (lease Clapham) y CMs a sueldo (Nikos) del hilo, ¿que necesidad habría?

Lo que sucede es que aquellas no saben que demonios hacer con BTC, huelen la que se avecina si BTC tiene el éxito que muchos preconizamos o deseamos. Así que despliegan todas sus armas de propaganda, comunicados de presidentes de bancos centrales y sector financiero, CMs en foros y debates televisivos, "noticias" en medios controlados por el estado, etc.

Y al olor de esta sangre los típicos miserables vendepatrias que pueblan cada foro y que parece que defendieran la postura de sus amos como si fuera la suya propia, mientras que solo son putos muertos de hambre sin más raciocinio que el de sus deseos de la atención pública.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Mar 2018)

El tercer suministrador eléctrico de Japón esta testando los pagos de Bitcoin en Lightning Network. 

Japan's Third-Largest Electric Provider Is Testing Bitcoin On Lightning - CoinDesk


----------



## bmbnct (13 Mar 2018)

Artículo donde se expone y analiza que más de 3000 millones de dolares de volumen de criptomonedas es falso y que en Okex, el primer exchange en volumen, el 93% del mismo no existe







Chasing fake volume: a crypto-plague


----------



## Venganza. (13 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Artículo donde se expone y analiza que más de 3000 millones de dolares de volumen de criptomonedas es falso y que en Okex, el primer exchange en volumen, el 93% del mismo no existe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bomboncito, q tan confiable es ese blog?


----------



## p_pin (13 Mar 2018)

Bueno, mi opinión es que es complicado hacer un análisis del volúmen sin tener todos los datos. Y NO se tienen todos los datos (hay que decir que en el mundo cripto, a pesar de que se pone como excusa "que no está regulado", hay más información que en muchos mercados regulados... por ejemplo se pueden revisar las ordenes de compra y venta existentes, el histórico... algo que no se puede hacer en los cfd´s de bolsa, índices, mat. primas...)

En ese artículo se ve que BCash o LTC serían las más infladas (curiosamente 2 coins "muy chinas")

Que hay volúmen falso?, que los exchanges seguro crean falso movimientos? para alentar al "trader" a operar parece que está claro

Pero decir que el 93% en un exchange?? yo no conozco okex... pero si eso fuera cierto, un usuario que allí quisiera vender sus criptos tendría que ver como al meter la orden "a mercado" el precio se desplazaría demasiado (lo que se llama slippage) ésto se puede comprobar, en teoría es lo que ha hecho el tipo del artículo.... 

También hay que tener en cuenta que el volúmen de negociación de las criptos, se dividen en CIENTOS de exchanges, no se puede hacer una comparación con un mercado como las bolsas, que suponen un único punto de compra-ventas y toneladas de fiat. Parece lógico que si el volumen se divide en muchos exchange... una vez que hay una gran orden de compra o venta, genere un gran salto en un gráfico.... luego si ese movimiento se replica en otros exchange, los bots de arbitraje igualan los precios

Yo llevo un tiempo que no sigo mucho el trading... 
Pero me pareció ver un cambio en el "patrón" de comportamiento... antes se veían muchas órdenes en los "libros", algunas grandísimas, para dirigir el precio.... pero en el trading no sólo se basa las órdenes existentes (creadores de mercado) sino también en los que están "a la espera" de un movimiento para entrar al mercado (principalmente bots). Mi opinión es que eso supuso el cambio de las "ballenas" (trading de criptouser) a los "leones" (trading de profesionales financieros)


----------



## Nico (13 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Artículo donde se expone y analiza que más de 3000 millones de dolares de volumen de criptomonedas es falso y que en Okex, el primer exchange en volumen, el 93% del mismo no existe
> 
> Chasing fake volume: a crypto-plague



Este artículo es estupendo y el análisis -aún con las salvedades que él mismo plantea- es muy congruente.

Una vez más los chinos operando como salteadores de caminos y tratando de llevarse la mayor cantidad de dinero de los "gueros" :rolleye:

Para quienes no manejen la jerga y sintetizándolo mucho el autor mediante una comprobación estadística de las "diferencias" entre el salto en el precio esperado por volumen y el REAL observado en el exchange, deduce el porcentaje de volumen FALSO que informa el exchange.

Dicho en forma de ejemplo:

- Si en un exchange que informa 10 millones en órdenes para un par determinado se vende un bitcoin a mercado el precio sólo tendría que desplazarse "X" (digamos 10 centavos).
- Pero, si el volumen es FALSO el desplazamiento del precio es mucho mayor (digamos 90 centavos).

Revisando las órdenes de compra y los deslizamientos de precio llega a la conclusión que *OKex* (y algunos otros) tienen inflado el volumen en un 90%.

_¿ Por qué un exchange "falsifica" los volúmenes (ordenes) ?_

1) Porque si aparece con mucho volumen *"atrae" más clientes* (la gente va donde hay volumen con la esperanza de que sus órdenes calcen más rápido)

2) Porque al atraer más "pardillos", cuando lanzan sus órdenes a mercado le hacen _"trading de alta frecuencia"_ y le roban unos centavos (por miles de operaciones es muy buen dinero).

3) Porque, en el caso de ciertas CRIPTOS, manejan el precio por "simpatía" en los otros exchanges (caso de *Litecoin y BCash* que, aparecerían con mayor demanda de la que realmente tienen).

===

Adviertan que si el VOLUMEN es mucho más chico del informado y, además, una parte sustancial del mismo es en Tethers, lo que hay de "dinero de verdad" moviéndose en el mercado es una fracción del declarado.

El autor estima que el volumen REAL es de unos *3000 millones de dólares* y no de casi 15.000 millones como ahora pensamos que es.

Por otra vía de análisis diferente comparto ese dato sobre el volúmen 'real'.

La "capitalización" del mundo cripto cifrada en 350.000 millones de dólares descansa en realidad sobre unos 3.000 millones "de verdad" siendo transados en los mercados.

===

Mientras dure... *todo bien*.
Los que puedan ganar dinero y sacarlo a tiempo... *héroes*.

Pero, se camina sobre un lago helado con una fina capa de hielo que cruje y se fractura a cada paso.

Esto hay que saberlo... sacar provecho de ello pero *SABERLO*.


----------



## tastas (13 Mar 2018)

OB1 Raises $5 million Series A Financing to Grow World

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (13 Mar 2018)

tastas dijo:


> OB1 Raises $5 million Series A Financing to Grow World
> 
> Taptap



Que este Bitmain de por medio le quita credibilidad al asunto. Hace unas semanas aceptan Bcash y ahora esto.

OpenBazaar Raises $5 Million from Bitmain, OMERS Ventures - CoinDesk


----------



## bmbnct (13 Mar 2018)

Articulo sobre Lightning Network; trata conceptos como los hubs, centralización, número de transacciones, coste de la red...






A Flash of Insights on Lightning Network


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Articulo sobre Lightning Network; trata conceptos como los hubs, centralización, número de transacciones, coste de la red...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todavía no he leído ese artículo, pero Meni Rosenfeld es el matemático israelí que ha escrito el que, en mi opinión, es el segundo artículo más importante escrito en el mundillo de Bitcoin, después del paper de Satoshi:

https://bitcoil.co.il/Doublespend.pdf

En ese paper se entiende el asunto del doble gasto y qué cantidad de certidumbre (económica) es capaz de generar la red con cada bloque que añade.

También tiene un paper importantísimo en el que analiza los distintos sistemas de recompensa que emplean los pools de minado:

https://bitcoil.co.il/pool_analysis.pdf

Sin duda hay que echar un vistazo a ese paper obligatoriamente porque, desde luego, Meni no es ningún donnadie.


----------



## bubbler (14 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## KailKatarn (14 Mar 2018)

Con la hostia de esta tarde y no ha venido clapham a soltar su chapa todavía? va perdiendo facultades. A mi me encanta su historia del consumo de la minería sin tener en cuenta la Ley de Moore y los avances de los propios silicios a lo largo de los años en sus arquitecturas y tal.

Lo dicho, a ver que tal la nueva chapa.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Mar 2018)

Blockstream ha publicado la release candidate (RS) de su software Liquid* para los exchanges que participen; se prevee que para Mayo de 2018 este la versión de producción, pero la RC habilita a los exchanges que integren su software con Liquid para estar preparados para cuando se lance.

Blockstream - Liquid Release Candidate Network is Ready To Go

*Liquid es una sidechain de Bitcoin que combina las Confidential Transactions con otros elementos para ofrecer transacciones de alta velocidad entre exchanges. En el lanzamiento se unieron Bitfinex, Kraken, Xapo y otros..

---------- Post added 14-mar-2018 at 22:32 ----------

- Interesante articulo sobre la gobernanza de Bitcoin:

"Bitcoin's Anarchy Is a Feature, Not a Bug":

Bitcoin's Anarchy Is a Feature, Not a Bug

- Charla de autor del artículo "Bitcoin: An Experiment in Anarchism":

Michael Goldstein - Bitcoin: An Experiment in Anarchism - YouTube

---------- Post added 14-mar-2018 at 22:45 ----------

Varios puntos interesantes sobre un nuevo posible ataque del 51% sobre Lightning Network. En resumen dice que el ataque si es posible pero que el tamaño de bloque y el límite de capacidad del canal funcionan como protección contra este tipo de ataque.

[Lightning-dev] New form of 51% attack via lightning's revocation system possible?

---------- Post added 14-mar-2018 at 22:49 ----------

Proveedor de servicios eléctricos de Japón utilizará blockchain y Lightning Network para recarga de vehículos eléctricos | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Blackmoon (14 Mar 2018)

Perdiendo los 8000


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2018)

La verdad que los primeros meses del año son siempre los más 'bajistas', veremos hasta donde.

Está en valores de hace 4 meses, recordemos que hace no mucho estuvo cerquita de 6.000$.


----------



## tixel (14 Mar 2018)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Con la hostia de esta tarde y no ha venido clapham a soltar su chapa todavía? va perdiendo facultades. A mi me encanta su historia del consumo de la minería sin tener en cuenta la Ley de Moore y los avances de los propios silicios a lo largo de los años en sus arquitecturas y tal.
> 
> Lo dicho, a ver que tal la nueva chapa.



La llevas clara tu con tus cuentas y tipus leyes de moore, que tampoco debes de saber muy bien como va, pero ladrar es gratis.


----------



## tixel (15 Mar 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Bueno, mi opinión es que es complicado hacer un análisis del volúmen sin tener todos los datos. Y NO se tienen todos los datos (hay que decir que en el mundo cripto, a pesar de que se pone como excusa "que no está regulado", hay más información que en muchos mercados regulados... por ejemplo se pueden revisar las ordenes de compra y venta existentes, el histórico... algo que no se puede hacer en los cfd´s de bolsa, índices, mat. primas...)
> 
> En ese artículo se ve que BCash o LTC serían las más infladas (curiosamente 2 coins "muy chinas")
> 
> ...



Pues con tanto hodler como dicen que hay,no sería de extrañar ese 93%


----------



## louis.gara (15 Mar 2018)

tixel dijo:


> La llevas clara tu con tus cuentas y tipus leyes de moore, que tampoco debes de saber muy bien como va, pero ladrar es gratis.



Tampoco las llevas tu muy claras cuando presumes de tener más bitcoins en bcrash que cuando los vendiste al doble de valor en fiat, se puede decir que en tu caso ladrar te ha salido caro  perro labrador...recoge tempestades


----------



## KailKatarn (15 Mar 2018)

tixel dijo:


> La llevas clara tu con tus cuentas y tipus leyes de moore, que tampoco debes de saber muy bien como va, pero ladrar es gratis.



Si no tienes ni puta idea de lo que estoy hablando para qué intentas meter baza? ah, sí, que los gilipollas e incultos siempre tenéis que abrir la puta boca para dejar claro que lo sois. Anda y vete a pastar, subnormal.





louis.gara dijo:


> Tampoco las llevas tu muy claras cuando presumes de tener más bitcoins en bcrash que cuando los vendiste al doble de valor en fiat, se puede decir que en tu caso ladrar te ha salido caro  perro labrador...recoge tempestades




Ah!, coño, que todo venía por esto. Gracias por avisar.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Mar 2018)

Orion swaps: pagos de cargos Lightning pero desde onchain. 

El Twitt tiene un video que lo expone de forma muy sencilla: Twitter


----------



## tixel (15 Mar 2018)

*_* dijo:


> como que tiende otra vez a los 6k ienso:



Donde vendi yo mis btc para comprar bitcoin cash a 500. Es decir win-win.


----------



## Venganza. (15 Mar 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Donde vendi yo mis btc para comprar bitcoin cash a 500. Es decir win-win.



puestos a vender podrias haber vendido tus bitcoins a 20,000 digo yo...


----------



## estereotipable (15 Mar 2018)

valer ya no vale nada, porque nadie los esta comprando


----------



## tixel (15 Mar 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> puestos a vender podrias haber vendido tus bitcoins a 20,000 digo yo...



Si, pero en 6000 ya pense que iba para abajo.

---------- Post added 15-mar-2018 at 13:59 ----------




itsuga dijo:


> No decias en Enero que en 3 meses bitcoin no valdria nada?



Mi palabra no es palabra de Dios, pero por ese camino parece que va. Lo que me jode es no haber cambiado todo por bitUSD en bitshares hace un mes y eso que lo pensaba una y otrq vez.


----------



## Venganza. (15 Mar 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Si, pero en 6000 ya pense que iba para abajo



pero si está ahora en 8000...

hazte un favor a ti mismo y no escribas más


----------



## bmbnct (15 Mar 2018)

No citeis a Tixel por favor... que muchos le tenemos en el 'ignore'.


----------



## Blackmoon (15 Mar 2018)

Última subida antes de la gran caída o recuperación?. Ahora mismo:


----------



## bmbnct (15 Mar 2018)

Con un 28% de transacciones Segwit se mueve un 36% de volumen y las comisiones pagadas son del 14% del total.

Grafana










---------- Post added 15-mar-2018 at 15:03 ----------

Articulo en castellano: Que es y cómo funciona Lightning Network. 

¿Qué es y cómo funciona Lightning Network? - Nación Cripto

---------- Post added 15-mar-2018 at 15:07 ----------

Un video (soporta subtitulos automáticos) donde Giacomo Zucco explica los ataques sociales a los que es sometido Bitcoin:

The Politics of Bitcoin : Threats and Solutions! w/ Giacomo Zucco - YouTube


----------



## Blackmoon (15 Mar 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Última subida antes de la gran caída o recuperación?. Ahora mismo:



Flor de 1 hora. Cayendo por debajo de 8000.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Mar 2018)

LND ha sacado su versión 0.4Beta, la primera preparada para mainnet!!

Anuncio oficial con las novedades que incorpora: Lightning Labs Blog - The Official Blog of Lightning Labs


----------



## bmbnct (15 Mar 2018)

Esto marcha!!

Bitrefill (recarga de saldo para moviles) anuncia pagos mediante la red Lightning:

Announcing: real money Lightning payments

---------- Post added 15-mar-2018 at 20:29 ----------

Lightning Labs también ha anunciado que ha recaudado 2.5 millones de dólares de al menos una docena de inversores entre ellos el CEO de Twitter y el COO de PayPal.

Bitcoin Lightning Startup Goes Beta With Twitter CEO Backing - CoinDesk


----------



## tastas (15 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Esto marcha!!
> 
> Bitrefill (recarga de saldo para moviles) anuncia pagos mediante la red Lightning:
> 
> ...



No está mal para ser Vaporware.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (15 Mar 2018)

tastas dijo:


> No está mal para ser Vaporware.
> 
> Taptap



Un buen día el de hoy para LN. 
Voy a pillar la nueva raspberry que anunciaron ayer para probar la versión 0.4Beta en mainnet, a ver que tal va; ya os contaré. 

Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+ on sale now at $35 - Raspberry Pi


----------



## tixel (15 Mar 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> pero si está ahora en 8000...
> 
> hazte un favor a ti mismo y no escribas más



Las entendederas en el culo. Ya hacía mucho que no me metia en este hilo, para lo que vale, pero veo que sigue igual, con el humo de la ln y los abducidos con sus abducciones.


----------



## Caraocruz (16 Mar 2018)

En portada de Marketwatch:

If this chart is correct, it puts the price of bitcoin at $91,000 by 2020 - MarketWatch


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Un buen día el de hoy para LN.
> Voy a pillar la nueva raspberry que anunciaron ayer para probar la versión 0.4Beta en mainnet, a ver que tal va; ya os contaré.
> 
> Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+ on sale now at $35 - Raspberry Pi




Tenia pensado pillarme la rpi 3 para montarme un nodo LN pero viendo esto casi me espero a pillar la b+

Hay fecha prevista ? En Amazon veo que aun no la tienen.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Mar 2018)

Hay alguna imagen de tarjeta sdd de nodo montado para raspberry PI? seria lo suyo la verdad.

La verdad es que da gusto cacharrear con las targetitas, hay tantos proyectos y de todo tipo..


----------



## san_miguel (16 Mar 2018)

Larga vida al rey

Lightning Labs lanza Beta de Lightning Network de Bitcoin con el respaldo del CEO de Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (16 Mar 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Tenia pensado pillarme la rpi 3 para montarme un nodo LN pero viendo esto casi me espero a pillar la b+
> 
> Hay fecha prevista ? En Amazon veo que aun no la tienen.



Esta a la venta desde hace un par de días; en Amazon esta aquí:

Raspberry Pi 3 - Modelo B+ (Cortex A-53 1.4GHz, 1GB LPDDR2 RAM, WiFi ac, BT 4.2/BLE, Gigabit, USB 2.0, PoE): Amazon.es: Electrónica

---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 16:19 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Hay alguna imagen de tarjeta sdd de nodo montado para raspberry PI? seria lo suyo la verdad.
> 
> La verdad es que da gusto cacharrear con las targetitas, hay tantos proyectos y de todo tipo..



La verdad es que lo desconozco, pero yo no me fiaría; al ser un tema tan 'sensible', por seguridad prefiero bajarlo de su fuente original y compilarlo yo mismo. 
Si es por probar, con Ubuntu en un PC, es sencillisimo instalar el cliente, lo bajas de sus repositorios ya compilado (menos seguro que hacerlo tu mismo, pero aceptable) y se instala automáticamente. Después la instalación de Lightning Network es fácil también. Si te animas y tienes dudas, ponlas por aquí o por privado y te intentamos echar una mano.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 16:34 ----------

Bueno, pues no he podido esperar a la nueva raspberry y ya tengo la versión 0.4 de LND instalada en la Pi3.
Como ya anunciaron antes de salir la 0.4, una de las últimas novedades es que cuando creas una wallet en LND, te da la opción de restaurarla con una seed previa o crear una nueva, en mi caso he creado una nueva y la he encriptado.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Mar 2018)

Demostración en tiempo real de la sidechain Liquid utilizando dos exchanges ficticios. 
Explica tambien varios conceptos de su funcionalidad. Interesante verlo:

Real-time Demonstration of Liquid Beta - YouTube

---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 17:39 ----------

Esto no para...

La wallet para Lighning Network 'Eclair' saca su última versión y anuncian que la siguiente estará preparada para mainnet! 

Release Eclair v0.2-alpha11 · ACINQ/eclair · GitHub






---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 17:43 ----------

Brutal...

BitcoinsPerPerson


----------



## bmbnct (16 Mar 2018)

Contratos de futuros de Bitcoin que liquidarán en criptomoneda, la nueva propuesta de CoinFloor | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

"Según una entrevista realizada por Reuters al cofundador de CoinFloor, Mark Lamb, la compañía ofrecerá futuros “fisicamente”. Esto quiere decir que cuando los contratos expiren se entregará el activo real comerciado, es decir, bitcoins en este caso."


----------



## bmbnct (17 Mar 2018)

Tras varías pruebas en mainnet con la versión 0.4Beta de LND y la raspberry, unos apuntes:

- Por ahora no es posible abrir canales contra nodos c-lightning (tienda de Blockstream por ejemplo) porque hay cambios que requieren el cierre de los canales y c-lightning aun no los ha implementado; fundamentalmente cambios con la lectura de los fondos de los canales que hace que continuamente salga el siguiente error:







Respuesta de los devs en el canal de lnd de IRC que lo confirman:







- La raspberry soporta bien el estado actual del número de canales/nodos, se mantiene con consumos bajos en reposo y se eleva cuando se conecta a un peer/canal o recibe de golpe muchas actualizaciones.

- El resto de pruebas, como conectarse a otros nodos LND, envío de pagos .... OK.

- Autopilot también funciona OK, de hecho cuando lo activé, el primer canal se abrió de esa manera.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Mar 2018)

Ya pero montar un nodo+LN tema en una raspberry es un coñazo, por eso digo lo de largeta SDD clonada con lo basico.
Ya se que para montar un nodo en x86 solo hace falta el cliente WIN. Pero en raspi es un poco mas laborioso, y una imagen pre-made con lo basico seria mucho mejor.

Yo me he montado el google kit voice AI en una respberry y es la ostia.Cacharreo total.

Me llevo una horita.(lo basico sin entrar en scripts avanzados)




Voice

Encima ya lo estan hackeando ,acabara haciendome el cafe y tostadas,y tiene voz de guarrilla.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Ya pero montar un nodo+LN tema en una raspberry es un coñazo, por eso digo lo de largeta SDD clonada con lo basico.
> Ya se que para montar un nodo en x86 solo hace falta el cliente WIN. Pero en raspi es un poco mas laborioso, y una imagen pre-made con lo basico seria mucho mejor.
> 
> Yo me he montado el google kit voice AI en una respberry y es la ostia.Cacharreo total.
> ...



Un amigo esta haciendo, lo que pasa es que lleva su tiempo (realizarlo, probarlo...), un script en el que lo único que hay que hacer es ejecutarlo en la raspberry con el SO. raspbian actualizado. El solito descargará las librerías, montara el disco, movera la swap, instalará los clientes... TODO.
El script será totalmente editable por lo que se puede ver todo lo que va a hacer y modificar cualquier parámetro. Es una forma de conseguir tener un nodo compilando el codigo de la fuente original en la raspberry sin tener que seguir ningún manual y de forma totalmente desatendida.

Es un proyecto que esta bastante avanzado, pero que no lo anunciaremos hasta que lo tengamos bien probado.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Mar 2018)

Vamos para abajo, no me gusta nada esto.


----------



## tastas (17 Mar 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Vamos para abajo, no me gusta nada esto.



Que caiga que quiero comprar.

Taptap


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2018)

7.777$ en Bitstamp


Seguimos para bingo


----------



## bmbnct (18 Mar 2018)

Ya hay quien ha hecho un manual de instalación de la versión LND 0.4 beta para la red principal de Bitcoin en Raspberry Pi.

guides/README.md at master · Stadicus/guides · GitHub

La he leído por encima y se pueden obviar algunos pasos, como los scripts que realiza y otros, pero es muy completa.


----------



## estereotipable (18 Mar 2018)

comprad que se agotan ¡¡¡

es el momento ¡¡

venga wappissimos, que el ferrari y la rubia tetona estan ya al caer


----------



## tolomeo (18 Mar 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> comprad que se agotan ¡¡¡
> 
> es el momento ¡¡
> 
> venga wappissimos, que el ferrari y la rubia tetona estan ya al caer



Tu 
Eres
Tonto

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bellabella (18 Mar 2018)

Está cayendo más rápido de lo que esperaba. A ver si toca ya los 5k como dije hace un par de meses que es lo que sigo creyendo, que se va a ir a 4-5k, el problema es que ahora mucha gente lo espera y probablemente vuelva a subir para luego bajar, eso lo alargará unos meses. Las criptos ya se sabe como van, te bajan un 50% rápido y te suben ese mismo 50% rápido, tampoco hay que preocuparse mucho. A parte que como dije tiene pinta de ser año para el oro y eso no es muy bueno para las criptos.


----------



## bmbnct (18 Mar 2018)

La cartera Jaxx (por ahora sólo Android y versión escritorio) soporta la red principal de la sidechain RSK (donde se pueden ejecutar smart contracts tipo Ethereum pero con Bitcoin) y los smartBitcoins (SBTC).

Ethereum-style smart contracts now applicable on a Bitcoin network thanks to RSK. - Crypto-Lines

---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 22:43 ----------

El Hash rate sigue al alza pese al descenso de la cotización de Bitcoin.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Mar 2018)

Las bajadas son tan bestias o masnque las subidas.
No descarteis ver cifras que ahora parecen muy lejanas ennun plis plas.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Mar 2018)

Lo que va subiendo es el marketcap. Cerca del 45%. Ese dato también es importante.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya hay quien ha hecho un manual de instalación de la versión LND 0.4 beta para la red principal de Bitcoin en Raspberry Pi.
> 
> guides/README.md at master · Stadicus/guides · GitHub
> 
> La he leído por encima y se pueden obviar algunos pasos, como los scripts que realiza y otros, pero es muy completa.



Otra guia pero solo con lo básico:

Running a Bitcoin Lightning Full Node on Raspberry Pi | Brett Morrison - Official Site


----------



## silverwindow (19 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Otra guia pero solo con lo básico:
> 
> Running a Bitcoin Lightning Full Node on Raspberry Pi | Brett Morrison - Official Site



Ahora solo falta que alguien se anime a hacer una imagen en SDD, para no hacer todo este increible coñazo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Mar 2018)

Y la mempool super vacía, eso también es bueno.


----------



## sirpask (19 Mar 2018)

Se están empezando a alinear los astros...
Mempool vacia, hashrate aumentando, dominance aumentando, ligthing networks en mainchain, ya se está hablando de sidechairs de forma comun...

Lo que hace dos noviembres nos parecía ciencia ficción cuando Jhian se oponia a segwit, y todo estába en el aire. Hoy ya es real.

Felicidades a todos, los cimientos ya estan terminados... Ahora a seguir construyendo el resto de pisos.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Mar 2018)

Otro noticion: 
Ya es posible utilizar BTCpay (plataforma de codigo abierto para procesar y recibir pagos de Bitcoin) para realizar pagos de Bitcoin por Lightning Network:
















Guía de uso para BTCPay: Reddit - Bitcoin - The Merchants Guide to accepting Bitcoin directly with no intermediates through BTCPay


----------



## tastas (19 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Otro noticion:
> Ya es posible utilizar BTCpay (plataforma de codigo abierto para procesar y recibir pagos de Bitcoin) para realizar pagos de Bitcoin por Lightning Network:
> 
> 
> ...



Joder la de tiempo que hemos dejado de ganar por culpa del bloqueo de segwit.
No paran de salir cosas interesantes.
Hasta dónde llegará el tsunami de innovación?

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (19 Mar 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Joder la de tiempo que hemos dejado de ganar por culpa del bloqueo de segwit.
> No paran de salir cosas interesantes.
> Hasta dónde llegará el tsunami de innovación?
> 
> Taptap



Yo tengo la sensación de que LN tiene preparado un arsenal de apps, va a abrir un mundo por ahora desconocido para cualquier crypto y Lightning Labs lo tiene bastante controlado; el motivo supongo que es evitar los errores en la red.
El fin de LN tiene que ser transparente para el usuario, fácil y seguro; en plan acerco el móvil y pago y a eso parece que nos dirigimos.


----------



## san_miguel (19 Mar 2018)

Una pregunta para los expertos de BTc en sus fundamentos. ¿Hay alguna estimación de cuantas TPS puede hacerse con LN? Y para cuando esta previsto que sea mainstream?

Gracias y salu2.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2018 at 15:47 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Yo tengo la sensación de que LN tiene preparado un arsenal de apps, va a abrir un mundo por ahora desconocido para cualquier crypto y Lightning Labs lo tiene bastante controlado; el motivo supongo que es evitar los errores en la red.
> El fin de LN tiene que ser transparente para el usuario, fácil y seguro; en plan acerco el móvil y pago y a eso parece que nos dirigimos.



El otro día vi en Twitter, supongo que sería un fotomontaje. Un aparatito BELKIN, enchufado a corriente eléctrica y red de datos, algo así como un PLC. Imaginad que alguna de estas empresas grandes se dedica a crear cacharros que hagan su función de nodo doméstico. Sería tremendo.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Mar 2018)

Sí. Yo también lo vi, este es el Twitt:

Twitter

Respecto a las tps, como no dependen de blockchain, sino de otros factores (ancho de banda, cpu, memoria de los nodos...) es complicado dar un numero; esta es una estimación (opimista):


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Mar 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Y la mempool super vacía, eso también es bueno.



Pues a mí eso es algo que no me gusta mucho porque también es señal de que se está usando menos


----------



## DEREC (19 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Sí. Yo también lo vi, este es el Twitt:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Respecto a las tps, como no dependen de blockchain, sino de otros factores (ancho de banda, cpu, memoria de los nodos...) es complicado dar un numero; esta es una estimación (opimista):



Hola bmbnct, gracias por tus aportes. Te leo a diario y aunque a veces no llegue al nivel y no participe, agradezco estar informado de las novedades sobre LN.

tengo unas cuantas dudas acerca de los nodos LN.

1. ¿Hace falta tener un nodo propio para enviar / recibir pagos en la LN? 
¿deberia estar encendido 24H? De ser asi, entiendo que apps como esa
de BTCPAY deberian estar linkadas de algun modo a tu nodo personal.

2. ¿ En que dispositivos/SO se puede instalar un nodo? Aqui hablais de una 
Raspberri, entiendo que por economia es lo mas adecuado para dejarla 
encendida 24 h. 

3 ¿Estos nodos LN son independientes de los nodos de la Blockchain 
principal? ¿Se podrian montar simultaneamente en una raspberri por 
ejemplo?

4 ¿Aparte de para enviar y recibir pagos sirve para algo mas un nodo? 

5. ¿ Recomiendas montar ahora un nodo a un novato o es mejor esperar a 
que este más trillado en asunto? Lo más que he hecho hasta ahora es lo 
típico, tx en la blockchain, wallets, cosas sencillas.


Gracias.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Mar 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Hola bmbnct, gracias por tus aportes. Te leo a diario y aunque a veces no llegue al nivel y no participe, agradezco estar informado de las novedades sobre LN.
> 
> tengo unas cuantas dudas acerca de los nodos LN.
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti por el interés.

Respondo a tus preguntas:

1.- Por ahora necesitan conectarse a un Bitcoin full node, pero hoy mismo (noticion )han propuesto un nuevo BIP, el BIP-0157, un nuevo protocolo (neutrino) para los clientes ligeros (light nodes) de Bitcoin que permitirá correr un nodo LN sobre él: 
bips/bip-0157.mediawiki at master · bitcoin/bips · GitHub
Por lo tanto, por ahora es necesario conexión con un nodo completo, pero el nuevo BIP abre la puerta a poder conectarse a nodos SPV (móviles por ejemplo), es decir, solo necesita los encabezados de los bloques y el bloque que interesa, eso son solo unos cuantos MB (80bytes fijos por bloque más el bloque donde está el canal).

Si, el nodo LN es necesario que este encendido para enrutar pagos (y recibir las comisiones), recibirlos... Si ya tiene canales abiertos previamente los canales están en "false" hasta que el nodo se enciende y entonces se cambian a "true"; los canales una vez abiertos son "para siempre" aunque el nodo este apagado. 
BTCPay es un sustituto de Bitpay pero de código libre, pero esta más orientado a comercios.

2.- Todos o la mayoría de los clientes Lightning Network soportan Linux, Mac y Windows. Yo solo he probado debían en la raspberry (raspbian) y Ubuntu en un portátil.

3.- En mi raspberry pi3 tengo el nodo bitcoin core 0.16 con LND 0.4 al mismo tiempo. Los dos últimos manuales que he compartido aquí muestran ese mismo montaje.

4.- Supongo que la pregunta es acerca del nodo Lightning Network; además de para lo que indicas, el nodo LN "sirve" para enrutar pagos, recibir comisiones por ellos (si el interés por tener un nodo es exclusivamente eso, no renta prácticamente nada porque no hay suficientes pagos), apoyar la red Lightning Network, formarse en tecnología, probar...

5.- Si, la instalación de LN es mas sencilla que la del bitcoin core por ejemplo. Si ya has salseado con ella, te animo a que pruebes LN. Hay mucha ayuda e información en Internet pero cuidado que engancha 

---------- Post added 19-mar-2018 at 21:10 ----------

Muy interesante seguir esta serie de artículos que van a salir:

1- Play with the LN as an end user: this episode.

2.-Understanding the basics of the LN.

3.-Preparation: set up a Bitcoin full-node and a local block explorer.

4.-LN hands-on: installing LN nodes, more wallets, apps, buying a t-shirt on mainnet, etc.

5.-Understanding the LN better: diving into the white paper and the spec.

The Lightning Network Rookie Guide


----------



## Obduliez (20 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> ...
> 
> pero cuidado que engancha



No sé porqué lo dices. ienso:


----------



## Venganza. (20 Mar 2018)

que impacientes sois, todavia no hemos estado ni una sola vez por debajo de la linea 
y= 1.00484095703431021050^x * $ 2,244.265, profetizada por San McAffee el 17-7-2017. 

cada semana que pasa BTC sin caer por debajo de esa linea es una semana de esperanza de vida q se les va a los fatiguitas nocoiners como clapham, tulipanes etc.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Mar 2018)

Veo que "la linia mcaffee" es la nueva ley de moore crypronita.
Por mi perfecto.


----------



## Venganza. (20 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Veo que "la linia mcaffee" es la nueva ley de moore crypronita.
> Por mi perfecto.



la linea es una linea media, se supone q la cotizacion de BTC debia estar el 50% del tiempo por debajo de ese valor. pero hasta ahora ha estado el 100% del tiempo por arriba.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Un amigo esta haciendo, lo que pasa es que lleva su tiempo (realizarlo, probarlo...), un script en el que lo único que hay que hacer es ejecutarlo en la raspberry con el SO. raspbian actualizado. El solito descargará las librerías, montara el disco, movera la swap, instalará los clientes... TODO.
> El script será totalmente editable por lo que se puede ver todo lo que va a hacer y modificar cualquier parámetro. Es una forma de conseguir tener un nodo compilando el codigo de la fuente original en la raspberry sin tener que seguir ningún manual y de forma totalmente desatendida.
> 
> Es un proyecto que esta bastante avanzado, pero que no lo anunciaremos hasta que lo tengamos bien probado.



Pues ya está. @silverwindow ya no tienes excusa. No es una imagen, es mejor:

Un script que automatiza la instalación del cliente Bitcoin Core y LND en Raspberry, lo único que hace falta es tener un disco duro USB externo (se formateará). Simplemente lanzar el script, dar la información que se pide y esperar (mucho).

GitHub - jochemin/raspnode: Bitcoin full node + LND 0.4 Beta installation script


----------



## silverwindow (20 Mar 2018)

Que nivel!
Tengo una raspi muerta de asco por ahi,el finde le echo un ojo.

Como aprovecho la blockchain si ya la tengo descargada? Para no tirarme 2 semanas descargando...

O Si sobrescribo el directorio donde esta la BC con la BC entera ya chutaria?

Eso que has echo si funciona es una pasada. :Aplauso:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Mar 2018)

Me estáis tocando mucho mucho la moral ya. Si queréis seguir parloteando sobre la LN, os abrís vuestro propio hilo y os ponéis allí a hacer proselitismo e intentar engañar a los novatos, pero dejad este hilo para cosas útiles que puedan lograrse con Bitcoin... oh wait /s

Es coña. :XX: Lo estáis rompiendo, cabrones. Seguid así.

Lo que sí que es cierto es que la LN está adquiriendo tanta relevancia ahora mismito que podría perfectamente iniciar su propio hilo y tendría mucha más enjundia que la gran mayoría de shitcoins. Es absolutamente apabullante la cantidad de cosas que salen cada día sobre la LN, dado el enfoque tan potente de desarrollo descentralizado que se le está dando.

El día que no sale una nueva implementación, aparece un nuevo navegador de canales de pago, noticias en medios importantes, etc. Da vértigo


----------



## bubbler (20 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Digamelon (20 Mar 2018)

¿PERO NO SE HABIA MUERTO YA DON BITCOIN?

No sé, voy a dar una vuelta. Cuando se muera de verdad me avisáis y tal.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Que nivel!
> Tengo una raspi muerta de asco por ahi,el finde le echo un ojo.
> 
> Como aprovecho la blockchain si ya la tengo descargada? Para no tirarme 2 semanas descargando...
> ...



La implementación LND require que el nodo Bitcoin Core cree un índice con los bloques descargados; si te fijas en el script, cuando edita los valores de bitcoin.conf hay uno que indica "txindex=1". Si ejecutas el script completo, veras que acaba con bitcoind sincronizando y LND ejecutándose en un tmux (similar a 'screen'). Si lo paras entonces y vuelcas la copia de los bloques al disco externo de la raspberry, no te librarías del indexado, que es lo que realmente tarda. En resumen, creo que no merece la pena aprovechar la blockchain que tienes.

Y sobre el script, no lo he hecho yo, ha sido el curro de un colega de "afición". Que por cierto, acaban de añadir el script a la web 
Lightning Network Resources


----------



## silverwindow (21 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> La implementación LND require que el nodo Bitcoin Core cree un índice con los bloques descargados; si te fijas en el script, cuando edita los valores de bitcoin.conf hay uno que indica "txindex=1". Si ejecutas el script completo, veras que acaba con bitcoind sincronizando y LND ejecutándose en un tmux (similar a 'screen'). Si lo paras entonces y vuelcas la copia de los bloques al disco externo de la raspberry, no te librarías del indexado, que es lo que realmente tarda. En resumen, creo que no merece la pena aprovechar la blockchain que tienes.
> 
> Y sobre el script, no lo he hecho yo, ha sido el curro de un colega de "afición". Que por cierto, acaban de añadir el script a la web
> Lightning Network Resources



Por lo que he leido por ahi la raspi no es capaz de descargarse toda la blockchain y se queda colgada a medias ,debido a la escasa memoria (1gb).

Si esta descargada ya ,si funciona muy bien.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Por lo que he leido por ahi la raspi no es capaz de descargarse toda la blockchain y se queda colgada a medias ,debido a la escasa memoria (1gb).
> 
> Si esta descargada ya ,si funciona muy bien.



Sí, si es capaz, cuando empecé a realizar las pruebas me paso a mi, pero creo que era por que el disco duro estaba cascado. Posteriormente no ha vuelto a pasar. 
Pero como digo, puedes hacer eso, ejecutar el script y cuando haya acabado parar LND, Bitcoin y copiar la blockchain.
O sino también podrias ejecutar el script con el disco que contiene la blockchain pero antes 'comentar' la línea donde pone 'format...' para que no se formatee; pero esto haría que el cliente bitcoin te pida que lo arranques de nuevo con la opción --reindex.


----------



## ertitoagus (21 Mar 2018)

hablando de la LN, por lo que leo en reddit los nodos LN estan siendo atacados con ddos, ojo a los que andais trateando no os vayan a jorobar....


----------



## Venganza. (21 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> *desarrollo descentralizado* --> Y desconcentrado a través de la libre competencia al tener el código abierto y sin licencia...



joder, si fuera de codigo cerrado y con licencia iba a invertir en btc su puta madre.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Mar 2018)

Twitter co-founder and CEO Jack Dorsey predicts bitcoin will be the single currency of the internet in the near future, according to a Wednesday report from The Times of London.
"The world ultimately will have a single currency, the internet will have a single currency. I personally believe that it will be bitcoin," Dorsey said in the article.

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/03/21...worlds-single-currency-in-about-10-years.html

---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 21:13 ----------

Interesante articulo que resume en diferentes categorías los tipos de carteras para Bitcoin:

Flavors of Bitcoin Wallets






---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 21:17 ----------

Juega a Asteroid pagando por Lightning Network:

http://lightningarcade.valcourgames.com/


----------



## bmbnct (21 Mar 2018)

Articulo (pdf) sobre alojamiento de datos en la blockchain de Bitcoin. Muestra varios ejemplos como el de la foto de Nelson Mandela que ocupa 14400 bytes y que está en el bloque 273536 (7 de diciembre de 2013):

https://digitalcommons.augustana.edu/cgi/viewcontent.c g i?article=1000&context=cscfaculty

Para que el enlace funcione hay que quitar los espacios donde pone."c g i" (cosas de este foro)
O sino buscad en Google: "Data Insertion in Bitcoins Blockchain.pdf" y es el primer resultado.


----------



## TheRedHawk (22 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Gracias a ti por el interés.
> 
> Respondo a tus preguntas:
> 
> ...



Parémonos un poco más en esto. 

De ser factible... ¿os imagináis las repercusiones que tendría?

Tal y como apunta bmbnct, harían falta solamente sobre 40-50MB para participar en la LN con un puto móvil!! Precisamente el medio por el que más frecuente serán los pagos al instante... Cogemos de smartphone, escaneamos código del comercio y listo.

Supongo que más de uno aquí (me incluyo) lleva mucho tiempo soñando con hacer un pago corriente del día a día (super, gasofa, facturas,...) con LN como medio y el móvil como banco :o

...........

Bufff, solo ha pasado el primer quarter del año... Estos 9 meses hasta el final de 2018 van a ser de vértigo


----------



## Mopois (22 Mar 2018)

Pregunta de hijnorante... ¿Para ir contra LN necesitas un wallet específico?


----------



## tastas (22 Mar 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Parémonos un poco más en esto.
> 
> De ser factible... ¿os imagináis las repercusiones que tendría?
> 
> ...



Cuando comenzó el SPV de los clientes ligeros a ser algo habitual, se hablaba de que el móvil sería algo así como el monedero y luego tendrías en tu casa los fondos en un pc con su nodo completo para pagos más serios.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Mar 2018)

Buena respuesta y descripción de lo que es Bitcoin respecto a la parte software:


----------



## bmbnct (22 Mar 2018)

El número de canales en Lightning a aumentado un 37% en una semana; 2625 canales con 6.51 Btc de capacidad


----------



## tastas (22 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El número de canales en Lightning a aumentado un 37% en una semana; 2625 canales con 6.51 Btc de capacidad



Yo sigo alucinando en parte porque no lo entiendo con la profundidad que me gustaría (hasta que no hago las cosas no soy capaz de decir que las entiendo mínimamente) pero cada cosa de golpe veo conceptos que me dejan alucinando:
El concepto de los 6.51 btc de capacidad. Dinero como medida de la velocidad a la que se puede mover el dinero. Con información completamente abierta a quien quiera conocerlo. Sin poder crear más capacidad de la nada.
A los que nos da por preguntarnos cual es la capacidad de los nodos fiat nos da un patatús cuando vemos que no hay más que deuda sobre más deuda.

Taptap


----------



## Claudius (22 Mar 2018)

RSK Labs Says Smart Contracts and Masternodes to Bring More Value to Bitcoin | ForkLog

--
*ForkLog:* What problems do you see in the current bitcoin network architecture?

*Gabriel:* I think it’s a problem that full nodes aren’t rewarded for their huge contribution to the decentralization. For that reason, RSK proposes to share smart contracts fees with RSK full nodes as well as bitcoin full nodes.

*ForkLog:* Do you mean full nodes will become masternodes?

*Gabriel:* Exactly. If you run both RSK and bitcoin full nodes, you will be rewarded twice. This is the first time ever a second layer solution is contributing to the decentralization of the bitcoin network. It will give users new economic incentives to run full nodes and add value to the network as a whole. We are going to develop BIP for full nodes’ reward this year.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2018)

Andar con cuidado, el emperador con tal de proteger a su dolar, hace ya de todo....ya no solo intoxican en el hilo del petro.....
Investigadores alemanes descubrieron que la columna vertebral del bitcoin, el sistema llamado blockchain, contiene cientos de links a pornografía infantil. El descubrimiento suma nuevos problemas a la criptomoneda, vapuleada en los mercados tras ser declarada ilegal en numerosos países.

El paper presentado por la Universidad de Aachen (PDF) tiene el potencial para hacer descarrilar por completo a la multimillonaria industria del blockchain (cadena de bloques), el sistema descentralizado que permite verificar y validar todas las operaciones que se realizan en el mercado.
Encuentran pornografía infantil en el blockchain de bitcoin - LA NACION
::


----------



## bmbnct (22 Mar 2018)

ertitoagus dijo:


> hablando de la LN, por lo que leo en reddit los nodos LN estan siendo atacados con ddos, ojo a los que andais trateando no os vayan a jorobar....



Los ataques que han ocurrido son de denegación de servicio (DDoS) contra los nodos LN. En las distintas distribuciones de Linux (ubuntu, debian, raspbian...) estan las iptables para contrarrestarlos. 
Por cierto, las iptables y netfilter fueron creadas por Rusty (@rusty_twit), uno de los desarrolladores de Lightning Network, en 1998. Mucho nivel...

Iptables: Iptables Limits Connections Per IP - nixCraft

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 00:04 ----------

Los pro-bcash en su linea; que forma de mentir más descarada...

Twitter

No es necesario cerrar los canales antes de una actualización, reinicio o lo que sea. Los canales se restablecen tras el reinicio, ya que que permanecen abiertos hasta que sean cerrados por uno de los dos participantes.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 00:14 ----------

Blockstream va a anunciar 7 aplicaciones Lightning (LApps) durante los próximos 7 días. La primera es 'FileBazaar' una app que permite micropagos para creadores de contenido (fotos, videos o documentos).

Blockstream - FileBazaar Joins the Lightning Charge Lapps


----------



## Speculo (23 Mar 2018)

¿Se sabe cómo han sido esos ataques? 
No creo que ataques de este tipo tengan muchas consecuencias en una red descentralizada, pero si piensas, o has leído, que para evitar un ataque DDOS te lees el manual de iptables, escribes tres reglas y ya está, vas listo. 
Igual para tumbar un nodo concreto de LN que interese tumbar, con un ataque DDOS bien coordinado sirva y de sobra. 



bmbnct dijo:


> Los ataques que han ocurrido son de denegación de servicio (DDoS) contra los nodos LN. En las distintas distribuciones de Linux (ubuntu, debian, raspbian...) estan las iptables para contrarrestarlos.
> Por cierto, las iptables y netfilter fueron creadas por Rusty (@rusty_twit), uno de los desarrolladores de Lightning Network, en 1998. Mucho nivel...


----------



## fjsanchezgil (23 Mar 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Se sabe cómo han sido esos ataques?
> No creo que ataques de este tipo tengan muchas consecuencias en una red descentralizada, pero si piensas, o has leído, que para evitar un ataque DDOS te lees el manual de iptables, escribes tres reglas y ya está, vas listo.
> Igual para tumbar un nodo concreto de LN que interese tumbar, con un ataque DDOS bien coordinado sirva y de sobra.



No creo que sea tan sencillo como escribir 4 lineas en iptables. Los ataques pueden ser coordinados desde diferentes ips de una botnet y requeriría bastante mas de 4 líneas.

Para estos casos se utilizan soluciones como fail2ban, que va de lujo y es gratuita, pero que requiere todavia un poco mas de esfuerzo para su implantacion.

No obstante, de ataques DDOS tambien esta lleno el mundo centralizado, y no nos llevamos las manos a la cabeza.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Speculo (23 Mar 2018)

No lo decía por criticar a LN ni bitcoin. Es más, ya digo que es un ataque que no tiene, sobre el papel, mucho sentido lanzarlo contra una red de este tipo, a no ser que vayan a por un nodo concreto.

Sencillamente es que me ha parecido entender que con el simple hecho de tener instalado iptables ya evitas un ataque DDOS, cuando esto no es así en la mayoría de los casos en que un ataque de esas características se lance a conciencia y esté medianamente bien distribuido. Y más si es un ataque contra un servidor montado en una raspberry...




fjsanchezgil dijo:


> No creo que sea tan sencillo como escribir 4 lineas en iptables. Los ataques pueden ser coordinados desde diferentes ips de una botnet y requeriría bastante mas de 4 líneas.
> 
> Para estos casos se utilizan soluciones como fail2ban, que va de lujo y es gratuita, pero que requiere todavia un poco mas de esfuerzo para su implantacion.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmbnct (23 Mar 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> No lo decía por criticar a LN ni bitcoin. Es más, ya digo que es un ataque que no tiene, sobre el papel, mucho sentido lanzarlo contra una red de este tipo, a no ser que vayan a por un nodo concreto.
> 
> Sencillamente es que me ha parecido entender que con el simple hecho de tener instalado iptables ya evitas un ataque DDOS, cuando esto no es así en la mayoría de los casos en que un ataque de esas características se lance a conciencia y esté medianamente bien distribuido. Y más si es un ataque contra un servidor montado en una raspberry...



Entiendo a lo que te refieres, un ataque DDOS, si se realiza de forma coordinada, desde numerosos orígenes es muy complicado pararlo; no he profundizado más porque creo que este hilo no es el adecuado para hablar de como securizar una raspberry; en cualquier caso a quien le interese puede empezar por aquí: Securing your Raspberry Pi - Raspberry Pi Documentation
De todas formas, ademas de la raspberry entran en juego también los elementos de red que esta tenga delante; si tienes un firewall que te limite el numero de conexiones hacia la rasp, esta podría hacer frente mejor al ataque, por ejemplo.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Mar 2018)

Precisamente si hay algo que puede hacer frente a ataques DoS es un sistema descentralizado.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Blockstream va a anunciar 7 aplicaciones Lightning (LApps) durante los próximos 7 días. La primera es 'FileBazaar' una app que permite micropagos para creadores de contenido (fotos, videos o documentos).
> 
> Blockstream - FileBazaar Joins the Lightning Charge Lapps



Segunda LApp de 7:

Lightning Publisher for WordPress: Un plug-in que habilita que cualquiera que tenga una web WordPress pueda aceptar pagos instantáneos a través de Lightning Network 

Blockstream - Lightning Publisher for WordPress is Our Second New Lightning Charge LApp

GitHub - ElementsProject/wordpress-lightning-publisher: Lightning Publisher for WordPress


----------



## bmbnct (25 Mar 2018)

Tercera LApp de 7:

Nanotip: Servidor web basado en nodejs para envío de donaciones. 

Más información y vídeo de su funcionamiento:

Blockstream - Tipping on Lightning with the Nanotip LApp

---------- Post added 25-mar-2018 at 10:18 ----------

Hoja de ruta de los desarrollos de Bitcoin:

- Schnorr Signatures
- Bulletproof
- Confidential Transactions
- Sidechains
- Drivechains
- Mimble Wimble

Roadmap to Bitcoin Development

---------- Post added 25-mar-2018 at 10:22 ----------

Guía muy completa para montar nodo Bitcoin + LND, en castellano!

Cómo montar un nodo de Lightning Network con la Raspberry Pi


----------



## bmbnct (25 Mar 2018)

Curiosidad:

Creando una maquina turing en script de Bitcoin. No es aplicable en el mundo real por las limitaciones de script,que no es turing completo.

Paul Georgiou


----------



## bmbnct (25 Mar 2018)

Buenísimo articulo del funcionamiento de los canales en Lightning Network usando un ábaco como ejemplo.

Understanding Lightning Network using an Abacus


----------



## bmbnct (25 Mar 2018)

Cuarta LApp de 7:

La mas flexible de las cuatro LApps aparecidas hasta ahora. Se trata de pagos programables usando llamadas a API.


"Paypercall fulfills the long-held promise of a next-generation web of micropayments, where web developers can request payments for specific, programmatic API actions. Want to require a micropayment when a user sends an SMS? Want to offer image processing services for a microfee? Paypercall allows developers to do so, and with Lightning’s instant payments, it enables instantaneous access to an API’s functionality."

Blockstream - Paypercall Shows the Full Power of Lightning Charge

---------- Post added 25-mar-2018 at 21:38 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Tercera LApp de 7:
> 
> Nanotip: Servidor web basado en nodejs para envío de donaciones.
> 
> ...



Ya se va implantando; en esta web por ejemplo: Grafana aqui: My tip box


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Mar 2018)

Parriba y pabajo, estamos estancados en los 8.000...


----------



## matias331 (26 Mar 2018)

Considerando que Bitcoin y derivados van a convertirse en reserva de valor, cuando se asienten y dejen de subir y bajar como resorte, pienso que debería tener un comportamiento opuesto al DowJones y demás, esto lo veo aunque no rotundo todavia, en los últimos eventos.


----------



## sirpask (26 Mar 2018)

KuCoin retira las opciones de intercambio de BCH de su plataforma 
La casa de cambio asiática KuCoin anunció el día de hoy la eliminación de diversas opciones de intercambio de criptomonedas, entre ellas las referentes a BCash.

Achiripú.


----------



## orbeo (26 Mar 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> KuCoin retira las opciones de intercambio de BCH de su plataforma
> La casa de cambio asiática KuCoin anunció el día de hoy la eliminación de diversas opciones de intercambio de criptomonedas, entre ellas las referentes a BCash.
> 
> Achiripú.



Quita los pares bch, neo y algunos /usdt también.

Vamos lo que no se usa.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Mar 2018)

Quinta LApp de 7: nanopos 
Un punto de venta sencillo para pagos por Lightning. 

Explicación con video incluido:

Blockstream - Streamlined Nanopos LApp Offers Point-of-Sale Simplicity

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 21:29 ----------

Así como los atacantes se están organizando y especializando para atacar los nodos LND, el equipo de desarrollo ya están implementando estrategias de defensa que incluyen penalización si se detecta un intento de fraude.






---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 21:42 ----------

Las tres propuestas de mejora (BIPs) más prometedoras para bitcoin:

3 Most Promising Bitcoin Improvement Proposals (BIPs)

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 21:52 ----------

Esto es del año pasado pero por si alguien se lo perdio: Como encontraron la clave privada de una wallet de RogerVer que contenía 1000$ a partir de un QR borroso.

Let


----------



## san_miguel (26 Mar 2018)

Roadmap to Bitcoin Developments

Hoja de ruta para BTC

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Venganza. (27 Mar 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> KuCoin retira las opciones de intercambio de BCH de su plataforma
> La casa de cambio asiática KuCoin anunció el día de hoy la eliminación de diversas opciones de intercambio de criptomonedas, entre ellas las referentes a BCash.
> 
> Achiripú.



se les ha acabado el presupuesto para sobornos


----------



## Arctic (27 Mar 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> KuCoin retira las opciones de intercambio de BCH de su plataforma
> La casa de cambio asiática KuCoin anunció el día de hoy la eliminación de diversas opciones de intercambio de criptomonedas, entre ellas las referentes a BCash.
> 
> Achiripú.



Vaya, quién lo hubiera dicho.. Hacerle eso al bitcoin auténtico...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Venganza. (27 Mar 2018)

¿donde esta tixel?


----------



## tastas (27 Mar 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> ¿donde esta tixel?



Esperando al próximo cambio de dificultad.

Taptap


----------



## estereotipable (27 Mar 2018)

resistid wappisssimos ¡¡ 

el cochazo y el pibon recachutado estan al caer ¡¡¡


----------



## bmbnct (27 Mar 2018)

Historia de Bitcoin; esta es la presentación que hizo Gavin Andresen a la CIA. Satoshi desapareció tras saber que esto iba a pasar:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/gavinandresen-bitcoin/GavinAndresenCIATalk.pdf

---------- Post added 27-mar-2018 at 15:08 ----------

Las 7 fases de adopcion de Bitcoin; efectos red:

The 7 Network Effects Of Bitcoin | Thrivenotes

---------- Post added 27-mar-2018 at 15:12 ----------

Interesante (y polemico?) articulo de Andreas Antonopolous; cuatro cosas que bitcoin necesita y un hardfork en 2018 para aumentar el tamaño de bloque.

Andreas Antonopoulos: 4 Things Bitcoin Needs Plus a Hard Fork in 2018 - Bitcoinist.com

---------- Post added 27-mar-2018 at 15:35 ----------




estereotipable dijo:


> resistid wappisssimos ¡¡
> 
> el cochazo y el pibon recachutado estan al caer ¡¡¡



"These relatively quiet periods are the best, in my opinion. Haters are happy because they think Bitcoin is dead / dying. Builders are happy because there are fewer distractions. Traders are bored to tears. Trolls are grasping at straws trying to retain attention."

Twitter


----------



## 2 años (27 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> [/COLOR]"These relatively quiet periods are the best, in my opinion. Haters are happy because they think Bitcoin is dead / dying. Builders are happy because there are fewer distractions. Traders are bored to tears. Trolls are grasping at straws trying to retain attention."
> 
> Twitter



En español "El que no se consuela es porque no quiere"


----------



## bmbnct (27 Mar 2018)

Sexta LApp de 7, ifpaytt, integración de pagos Lightning con IFTTT (if pay then that)

Algunos ejemplos para comprender el potencial de ifttt, por ejemplo con luz: 21 Applets for your lights Collection - IFTTT

Blockstream - Ifpaytt Brings Lightning Micropayments to IFTTT

---------- Post added 27-mar-2018 at 22:13 ----------




2 años dijo:


> En español "El que no se consuela es porque no quiere"



En español significa que los trolls se agarran a un clavo ardiendo tratando de llamar la atención.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Mar 2018)

Alucinante mensaje de despedida de bluearrow ayer en el principal:

https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=21582764&postcount=92

Yo compré bitcoñitos gracias a él, leyendo sus jilos, así que siempre lo tendré en alta estima.
Al parecer ahora quiere desaparecer de Europa, pero kirov le persigue, también la policía le hizo un extrañísimo interrogatorio, en fin espero que no sea culpa de los bitcoñitos.


----------



## orbeo (28 Mar 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Alucinante mensaje de despedida de bluearrow ayer en el principal:
> 
> https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=21582764&postcount=92
> 
> ...



De que va esa película?


----------



## bmbnct (28 Mar 2018)

La wallet para moviles Coinomi ha añadido soporte Segwit en su nueva versión 1.8.4

Does Coinomi support Segwit? : Coinomi Support


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Mar 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Alucinante mensaje de despedida de bluearrow ayer en el principal:
> 
> https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=21582764&postcount=92
> 
> ...




Mira que respeto a arrow pero me cuesta creerme esas historietas.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (28 Mar 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Alucinante mensaje de despedida de bluearrow ayer en el principal:
> 
> https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=21582764&postcount=92
> 
> ...



El puto Kiróv estaba detrás de todo, lo sabía. Que Rusia nos salve de la élite.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2018 at 21:08 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> De que va esa película?



Viene de aquí El Plan


----------



## bmbnct (28 Mar 2018)

Primera wallet para Android en mainnet de Lightning Network:

Twitter


----------



## fjsanchezgil (29 Mar 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Mira que respeto a arrow pero me cuesta creerme esas historietas.



A mi me pasa lo mismo. Se echará mucho de menos, aunque esas historias que contaba de tipos "superiores", a los que tenian miedo incluso poderosos banqueros que conocia gracias a su abuelo que trabajo en Barclays de directivo... Tios que parecia que no envejecian, y que al entrar en una sala, automaticamente hacian sentirse incomodos, con miedo irracional, e incluso al borde de la nausea a todos (menos a los que habían ingerido algo de alcohol). Esa historia me impactó mucho, pero cuesta creerla, francamente.

Ojala que se lo replantee y vuelva a burbuja algun dia.

Se marcha uno de los grandes. Hoy es un dia triste.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (29 Mar 2018)

Las siete Lapps desarrolladas por Blockstream:

Blockstream estrena 7 nuevas aplicaciones para Lightning Network | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## silverwindow (29 Mar 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Alucinante mensaje de despedida de bluearrow ayer en el principal:
> 
> https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=21582764&postcount=92
> 
> ...




Al principio me parecia coña, pero alguien me explico un caso, bastante parecido,me llamo la atencion por lo de que preguntaban prque no tenia facebook y no miraba la tele como un gilipollas del monton.

Cuidadin amigos.

No pongais vuestra vida en la red.Borrad facebbok,twiter,linkdn y demas mierdas, que realmente no necesitais.Borrar signiifica borrar, no "desactivar".Ojo con esto poque te ponen trampas al intentarlo.Includso te ponen ¿seguro¿ tal persona y tal persona te echaran de menos (y te ponen fotos de tus contactos mas apreciados)..manipulando a saco ,hijos deputa

Todavia se puede borrar la cuenta.Todavia.

Algo esta viniendo, y no se muy bien lo que es, pero nos quieren fichar a todos a lo bestia.

*El dia 25 de abril se aporbara una ley en España, que permitira al gobierno fusionar el DNI con toda la informacion digital disponible en la red.TODA *

Quien entienda que lo entienda.

Yo ya estoy fuera.Lo mas jodido es sacarse el email, eso es muy dificil, pero vana tener acceso tambien.

El Gobierno vinculará tu Instagram, Facebook y otras redes al DNI
_*
Las redes sociales como Instagram o Facebook vinculadas al DNI son solo la primera parte del proyecto porque el PNR no solamente va a almacenar esa información, sino que también número de tarjeta de crédito, correos electrónicos y cualquier información disponible en Internet que el gobierno considere se debe conocer sobre ti.*_


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El Gobierno vinculará tu Instagram, Facebook y otras redes al DNI
> _*
> Las redes sociales como Instagram o Facebook vinculadas al DNI son solo la primera parte del proyecto porque el PNR no solamente va a almacenar esa información, sino que también número de tarjeta de crédito, correos electrónicos y cualquier información disponible en Internet que el gobierno considere se debe conocer sobre ti.*_



Un motivo más para usar criptomonedas. Mi próximo paquete de fiat será para Monero.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (29 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> al principio me parecia coña, pero alguien me explico un caso, bastante parecido,me llamo la atencion por lo de que preguntaban prque no tenia facebook y no miraba la tele como un gilipollas del monton.
> 
> Cuidadin amigos.
> 
> ...



*vamos a morir todoooos!!!*


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2018)

Por si os sirve de referencia, varios P nacionales con los que tengo trato, me comentan que últimamente un buen % de su trabajo, ya se lo hacen los "delincuentes" usando las redes sociales o el propio wassap.

Nosotros mismos aquí y ahora podemos estar cometiendo algún tipo de delito si incitamos la violencia, el secesionismo, si quemamos estampas de SM, o si decimos tener algo que no hemos declarado etc...

Es muy sencillo para las fuerzas estatales asociar contenidos digitales con personas físicas.

Los temas de las quedadas y similares, sobre todo con trasfondo político o de represión social etc... siempre, y repito siempre que tengan trascendencia nacional, cuentan con infiltrados de las fuerzas de seguridad, tanto físicamente como virtualmente.

Acaso pensáis que es casualidad que el navegador tor por ejemplo ponga a sus usuarios en el punto de mira.

Si fuéramos una muchedumbre inteligente, ni usaríamos google, ni facebook, ni foros abiertos para verter contenido relevante en cualquier aspecto.

Yo por ejemplo, regalo opiniones, mejores o peores tratando de no herir jamás a nadie, y os recomiendo hacer lo mismo.

Esto es como lo de piropear a una mujer en la calle...hace 20 años era una chorrada...hoy puede ser un delito.

¿avanzamos?

Pues hagámonos con BTC & Cia.

Un saludo


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (30 Mar 2018)

Para aquellos que no encuentran relación entre lo que es una moda especulativa y el precio.

Hechos como puños: relación entre la tendencia de búsquedas del término bitcoin y su cotización. Cuando un producto es un esquema ponzi que necesita de inyección de capital nuevo para su escalada de precios hay una alta correlación entre la moda del producto y su precio(veáse en la imagen).
Cuando un activo tiene un valor intrínseco que genera valor, por ejemplo, independientemente de su fama el valor de dicho activo puede subir y con él el precio la correlación es menor. En este caso el bitcoin tiene un correlación altísima con la fama entre los internautas por lo que se concluye de facto que la escalada del precio es especulativa, como vengo diciendo desde el 20 de diciembre  esperando que me cierren la boca ando jejeje.


----------



## hydra69 (30 Mar 2018)

$ 6,952.91 Just now
-7.07%


----------



## estereotipable (30 Mar 2018)

los que no vendieron a 20.000 y tengan que liquidar a 0 euros se van a comer el sombrero de la rabia.
Como han sabido jugar esta gente con la avaricia humana.
En los mercados de valores todo es trampa y sicologia humana


----------



## nicklessss (30 Mar 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> los que no vendieron a 20.000 y tengan que liquidar a 0 euros se van a comer el sombrero de la rabia.



Pues imagínate además los que luego en la bajada han ido recargando.... :ouch:

Y lo que queda...


----------



## Esflinter (30 Mar 2018)

El cryptoworld se va al guano


----------



## Claudius (30 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Al principio me parecia coña, pero alguien me explico un caso, bastante parecido,me llamo la atencion por lo de que preguntaban prque no tenia facebook y no miraba la tele como un gilipollas del monton.
> 
> Cuidadin amigos.
> 
> ...



Eso es una noticia demagógica, (sin haberlo mirado en profundidad).
Dudo que el gobierno, consiga aprobar, pactando con quien quieran algo parecido a lo que se dice ahí, y menos con el escándalo del FB en UK.

Lo que creo que le ha pasado al pobre Blue, es que levantó una bandera roja en alguna BBDD con su historial, a raíz de la guerra fría UK-Russia (por su viaje a Rusia). Y le ha tocado a el.

Lo que si es interesante de su relato, es que no dijera que le habían preguntado por Bitcoin, lo cual dice de los datos que manejan.

Espero que le vaya bien allá dónde esté.


----------



## sirpask (31 Mar 2018)

Sobre el tema de faccebook, tuiter, instagram, la seguridad nacional etc...

Este video es bastante representativo, aunque un poco offtopic:

[youtube]RBf4quwixE4[/youtube]


----------



## stiff upper lip (31 Mar 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Para aquellos que no encuentran relación entre lo que es una moda especulativa y el precio.
> 
> Hechos como puños: relación entre la tendencia de búsquedas del término bitcoin y su cotización. Cuando un producto es un esquema ponzi que necesita de inyección de capital nuevo para su escalada de precios hay una alta correlación entre la moda del producto y su precio(veáse en la imagen).
> Cuando un activo tiene un valor intrínseco que genera valor, por ejemplo, independientemente de su fama el valor de dicho activo puede subir y con él el precio la correlación es menor. En este caso el bitcoin tiene un correlación altísima con la fama entre los internautas por lo que se concluye de facto que la escalada del precio es especulativa, como vengo diciendo desde el 20 de diciembre  esperando que me cierren la boca ando jejeje.



¿No estarás confundiendo causa y consecuencia? No afirmo, pregunto.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Abr 2018)

Dumpeo gordo, qué coño está pasando?
En teoría va todo bien, mempool vacía, segwit activado, LN activadas, pero el precio baja y baja...


----------



## sirpask (1 Abr 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dumpeo gordo, qué coño está pasando?
> En teoría va todo bien, mempool vacía, segwit activado, LN activadas, pero el precio baja y baja...



En 3 meses han salido 500.000.000.000 $ de Market cap, mas de 2/3, las ballenas no sabemos por qué han sacado la pasta, si para devolver el dinero o para invertirlo en algo mas rentable y con menos riesgo.

Está bien que baje, para que los proyectos importantes vuelvan a tomar fuerza.


----------



## hydra69 (1 Abr 2018)

$ 6,736.64 Just now
-5.36%
​


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2018)

Definitivamente lo de hace 4 meses fue una burbuja como la de 2013, y asi quedará en la gráfica reflejado. Estamos ya justo en esos valores de Octubre pre 'explosión' que nadie entendió en su momento (Pero que si entró todo ese caudal de dinero, imposible no es).

No creo que baje ya mucho más, algo quizás si, pero ya vendrán tiempos mejores. Técnicamente la comunidad está haciendo un gran esfuerzo para que esto pueda ser el futuro y eso a largo plazo tendrá premio.

Por cierto, si a BTC le va mal, a las alts o forks no te quiero ni contar. BCH ya apenas llega a 600$ y BTG apenas supera los 40$.


----------



## species8472 (1 Abr 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Definitivamente lo de hace 4 meses fue una burbuja como la de 2013, y asi quedará en la gráfica reflejado. Estamos ya justo en esos valores de Octubre pre 'explosión' que nadie entendió en su momento (Pero que si entró todo ese caudal de dinero, imposible no es).
> 
> No creo que baje ya mucho más, algo quizás si, pero ya vendrán tiempos mejores. Técnicamente la comunidad está haciendo un gran esfuerzo para que esto pueda ser el futuro y eso a largo plazo tendrá premio.
> 
> Por cierto, si a BTC le va mal, a las alts o forks no te quiero ni contar. BCH ya apenas llega a 600$ y BTG apenas supera los 40$.



Estamos ya cerca de mínimos o casi. No creo que vaje de los 6000$ y que rompiera los 4.000$ me sorprendería mucho. 

Si alguien mira el Nasdaq composite está calcado a los años 2.000. Si sigue calcándolo a finales de 2018 empezará otro bull run y en 2019 se superarán ampliamente los máximos de este año


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (1 Abr 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿No estarás confundiendo causa y consecuencia? No afirmo, pregunto.



Hablo de lo que pone en el post... correlación... en este caso entre dos gráficas

*correlación*
_1. f. Correspondencia o relación recíproca entre dos o más cosas o series de cosas.

2. f. Econ. y Mat. Medida de la dependencia existente entre variables aleatorias_

Lo que hablas de causa y consecuencia no entiendo a que te refieres...

Por ejemplo, en la bolsa hay una correlación inversa entre la atención del público y el precio, cuanto más cae el precio más lo cuentan los medios y más se sugestiona la masa, haciendo que esta masa busque más información sobre el tema. Esto se debe a que generalmente las subidas en bolsas son lentas y poco volátiles mientras que las caídas son muy volátiles y rápidas, es decir, llaman más la atención.

Cuando tienes un producto limitado como es el caso de las materias primas o el bitcoin las subidas son más verticales que las propias bajadas, de esta manera, a la masa le llama más la atención cuando sube que cuando baja entrando en euforia compradora que hace que suba aun más hasta llegar el punto crítico.

De confirmarse que el comportamiento gráfico del precio sea similar al de las materias primas, éste se caracteriza por subidas verticales de corto plazo y caídas más lentas de muy largo plazo, justo a la inversa que la bolsa. O sea que el 4º invierno bitcoiniano debería durar muchos años

---------- Post added 01-abr-2018 at 15:11 ----------




species8472 dijo:


> Estamos ya cerca de mínimos o casi. No creo que vaje de los 6000$ y que rompiera los 4.000$ me sorprendería mucho.
> 
> Si alguien mira el Nasdaq composite está calcado a los años 2.000. Si sigue calcándolo a finales de 2018 empezará otro bull run y en 2019 se superarán ampliamente los máximos de este año



El precio objetivo como suelo se puede hacer por encima con una razonamiento lógico sencillo: teniendo en cuenta que los que confiaron en bitcoin antes del último boom aun mantienen sus bitcoin, más los nuevos participantes que se hayan incorporado al mercado y lo hagan para quedarse. El precio de suelo debería estar por encima del máximo de 2013, o sea, entre los 1500 y los 3000, y ya de ahí a saber...

Si fuese a comprar bitcoin lo haría a ese precio.


----------



## stiff upper lip (1 Abr 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Hablo de lo que pone en el post... correlación... en este caso entre dos gráficas
> 
> *correlación*
> _1. f. Correspondencia o relación recíproca entre dos o más cosas o series de cosas.
> ...



Muy fácil, *causa*: Sube el precio *Consecuencia:* Atención mediática.

Es así o al revés como tú dices?


----------



## NTJ_borrado (1 Abr 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Definitivamente lo de hace 4 meses fue una burbuja como la de 2013, y asi quedará en la gráfica reflejado. Estamos ya justo en esos valores de Octubre pre 'explosión' que nadie entendió en su momento (Pero que si entró todo ese caudal de dinero, imposible no es).



Es aproximadamente cuando empezo a publicitarse masivamente bitcoin en todos los medios, primero los orientados a inversores conservadores y mas tarde dando el salto a los medios generalistas. Solo cabe pensar que las manos fuertes querian salir y necesitaban contrapartes para vender.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Abr 2018)

Parece que ha rebotado en los 6500 $ jojojo


----------



## species8472 (1 Abr 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Es aproximadamente cuando empezo a publicitarse masivamente bitcoin en todos los medios, primero los orientados a inversores conservadores y mas tarde dando el salto a los medios generalistas. Solo cabe pensar que las manos fuertes querian salir y necesitaban contrapartes para vender.



Las noticias siguen al precio y no al revés. Al menos no en el caso del btc donde aún no hay inversores institucionales masivos con tentáculos en gobiernos y medios


----------



## mancuerna_de_4kg (2 Abr 2018)

Tiene por la zona de ~5800$ el principio del ultimo gran impulso, que lo llevo a los 20K. Lo suyo seria que se marcara un covering en esa zona y desde ahi buscar compras. Yo al menos es lo que voy a hacer.


----------



## Arctic (2 Abr 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Antes de seguir metiendo pasta hasta que termineis en la ruina
> ( porque llevais comprando el DIP desde el siglo XII ) os conviene saber quienes estan detras del Bitcoin , porque oye , tal vez esteis alimentando
> al enemigo .
> El clapham tenia la " DUDA " de que el Bitcoin fuera una criatura
> ...




El que llevas recomendando no entrar en bitcoin desde el siglo XII eres tú, mamarracho. Centrate en los coches de mierda que te gustan y no intentes hacer al resto de la gente tan desgraciada como tú. Me revienta ver como manipulas a la gente, aunque es verdad que el que a estas alturas te haga caso ya no tiene arreglo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Abr 2018)

*_* dijo:


> Tengo la impresión que el sentido común es que esta perdiendo valor y cada vez salta con menos fuerza.



Nada que los más viejos del lugar no hayamos visto ya tres o cuatro veces anteriormente. Bitcoin está condenado a triunfar precísamente porque, incluso durante sus peores meses (como los tres últimos que llevamos), mejora en comportamiento a mierdimonedas como el bolívar.

En marzo Maduro le quitó tres ceros al mierdibolívar y aquí paz y después gloria

Maduro le quita tres ceros al bolívar


----------



## bmbnct (2 Abr 2018)

Contratos de cortos cerca de ATH. La interpretación del gráfico depende de cada cual.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Contratos de cortos cerca de ATH. La interpretación del gráfico depende de cada cual.



Ufffff, Sabiendo la cantidad de "hinbersoreh" novatos en el mundillo de Bitcoin ¿se avecina barrido de cortos?.


----------



## tastas (2 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nada que los más viejos del lugar no hayamos visto ya tres o cuatro veces anteriormente. Bitcoin está condenado a triunfar precísamente porque, incluso durante sus peores meses (como los tres últimos que llevamos), mejora en comportamiento a mierdimonedas como el bolívar.
> 
> En marzo Maduro le quitó tres ceros al mierdibolívar y aquí paz y después gloria
> 
> Maduro le quita tres ceros al bolívar



Desde que tengo las gafas del Bitcoin que me permiten ver el mundo de otra manera la verdad es que me he habituado a noticias como esta. Realmente es brutal. Tan brutal como que en 10 años sabemos que no se usarán las monedas de 1 y quizá 5 céntimos de euro.
Pero no dejan de ser la razón por la que llevo puestas las gafas del btc.

Taptap


----------



## Pablo Villa (2 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ufffff, Sabiendo la cantidad de "hinbersoreh" novatos en el mundillo de Bitcoin ¿se avecina barrido de cortos?.



Que quieres decir con barrido de cortos? Que significa?


----------



## Antonius Block (2 Abr 2018)

A que efectivamente el precio por bitcoin podría subir y cepillarse a todo aquel que esté en una posición corta (en una posición corta ganas si el activo baja)... todo ello como maniobra de criptoballenatos.

No recuerdo qué forero comentó hace unos días que a pesar de la cotización, las fundamentales nunca han sido tan prometedoras.

Yo le veo mucho más futuro y potencial de subida como inversión ahora que hace solamente 4-6 meses, basándome sobre todo en el desarrollo respecto de los problemas de escalabilidad y que la guerra civil de BTC-BCH no tiene la convulsión de que tuvo la segunda mitad de 2017. Aquello era una guerra de articulitos y a mí me sembraba dudas respecto de la viabilidad de una sola opción.

La bajada obedece creo yo a una relajación del hype brutal que hubo en noviembre-diciembre... pero cuando a esto le da por subir ya sabemos cómo se las gasta, conque atentos.


----------



## Pirro (2 Abr 2018)

Apostar contra Bitcoin es infinitamente arriesgado que apostar a su favor por una sencilla razón, el suelo de Bitcoin es CERO -teórico, jamás lo veremos a cero-. Jamás de los jamases palmarás más de lo invertido. Sin embargo si abres cortos contra Bitcoin lo más probable es que contraigas -como quién contrae una gonorrea- un contrato leonino con un broker de medio pelo por el cual puedes perder la inversión y además seguirle debiendo dinero al broker.

Los CFDs son un timo, una relación totalmente asimétrica con la que ni compras ni vendes absolutamente nada, en la que la contraparte pone el terreno de juego -market makers, suena más fino que tocomocho- en el que ganas o pierdes a costa de ellos y en el que tus pérdidas son su beneficio.

Y ya los que abren CFDs a favor de Bitcoin son el summum de la estupidez financiera. Pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (2 Abr 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Muy fácil, *causa*: Sube el precio *Consecuencia:* Atención mediática.
> 
> Es así o al revés como tú dices?



Lo que yo piense o tu pienses poco importa, solo los hechos importan. Es un hecho que la correlación que te he puesto es evidente y como te he explicado la correlación causa efecto en los mercados de bolsas suelen ser con caídas que no subidas. 

Si lo que planteas de que primero sube el precio llama la atención y vuelve a subir, entonces en las primeras subidas del bitcoin que fueron mucho más aceleradas que la última habrían tenido mucho más repercusión mediática, pero es un hecho que eso no fue así. Por lo tanto, la aceleración de la subida del precio no fue la causa principal(ya que de lo contrario las primeras subidas habrían tenido más repercusión), en cambio es un hecho que la mayor repercusión mediática fue en la última subida.

Los hechos apuntan a que detrás de la repercusión mediática había una fuerza externa que fue la principal causante del inflamiento del precio. Es decir, interés de terceros o por pura casualidad hizo que hubiera mucha atención mediática que propicio la subida de precios. Esta hipótesis es válida a menos que se demuestre que en las subidas más aceleradas del pasado tuvieran más atención mediática, como eso no es así la hipótesis es válida hasta que salga una mejor que no se pueda refutar.

Una posibilidad especulativa podría ser la que han planteado algunos, gente que quería sacarle dinero al tema bitcoin invirtió mucho dinero cuando aun estaba barato y se puso a dar cada vez más publicidad al tema hasta que llegó el momento de vender(casualmente con los futuros) y ya dejó de darle la vara al tema pues ya estaba fuera del mercado...


----------



## species8472 (2 Abr 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Lo que yo piense o tu pienses poco importa, solo los hechos importan. Es un hecho que la correlación que te he puesto es evidente y como te he explicado la correlación causa efecto en los mercados de bolsas suelen ser con caídas que no subidas.
> 
> Si lo que planteas de que primero sube el precio llama la atención y vuelve a subir, entonces en las primeras subidas del bitcoin que fueron mucho más aceleradas que la última habrían tenido mucho más repercusión mediática, pero es un hecho que eso no fue así. Por lo tanto, la aceleración de la subida del precio no fue la causa principal(ya que de lo contrario las primeras subidas habrían tenido más repercusión), en cambio es un hecho que la mayor repercusión mediática fue en la última subida.
> 
> ...



No confundir correlación con causalidad.


----------



## Raskolnikov (2 Abr 2018)

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610614/how-network-theory-predicts-the-value-of-bitcoin/

Desde la facultad de Entrepreneurial Risks de la ETH Zurich (*E*idgenössische *T*echnische *H*ochschule; no, no es la uni de Vitalik) , nos traen este modelo para valorar Bitcoin. El modelo en cuestion esta basado en la Ley de Meltcafe (el creador de Ethernet) que dice que el valor de una red es proporcional al numero de sus usuarios al cuadrado. 

Dicen que el valor de Bitcoin vendria a ser un Marketcap de 22-44 Billones (americanos) de $ vs. los ~119 actuales (1BTC=7000$). 

Ahi lo dejo


----------



## species8472 (2 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ufffff, Sabiendo la cantidad de "hinbersoreh" novatos en el mundillo de Bitcoin ¿se avecina barrido de cortos?.



Si eso no es la definición gráfica de gacelas no sé que pude ser. Los leones se van a dar un festín


----------



## sirpask (2 Abr 2018)

En un mercado en el cual hemos visto que en un dia se puede aumentar su capitalización global en mas de un 20% si los dueños de la pasta (fiat) quieren... Pueden fulminar cortos en un segundo.

Pero vamos, que siga bajando que muchos estamos con el liquido ya que se nos sale por las orejas... A ver si vemos un bonito suelo, y to the moon.

Mientras a seguir viendo los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Abr 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Si eso no es la definición gráfica de gacelas no sé que pude ser. Los leones se van a dar un festín



Pues al final se ha dado. Esta noche hemos tenido masacre de osos.


----------



## barborico (3 Abr 2018)

Me encanta el olor a oso quemado por la mañana


----------



## bmbnct (3 Abr 2018)

HalongMining, el fabricante de ASICs que aspira a ser competencia de Bitmain, ya lleva 6 bloques de Bitcoin minandos:

513424 : https://btc.com/000000000000000000299bafb05053bb4f043b7425848abdd57a6eadbe404393
514882 : https://btc.com/0000000000000000003aeeeb86c897beda31ee4ec48741828f938b7c1be5cf3d
515079 : https://btc.com/0000000000000000003eafe39550a6ec74ab0ed93e46d188af94ced3a22c4b7c
515787 : https://btc.com/0000000000000000002eb1b5293b815d8b1f82169c317e46d8466feb6fd0b381
515875 : https://btc.com/000000000000000000400f69fc0a650317f8c5cd32e612e4e6e414d4d57d33e1
516222 : https://t.co/qjfYXcevZ8

https://twitter.com/HalongMining/status/981057612128104448?s=19

Un par de artículos:

- Porqué Bitcoin es diferente al resto: https://medium.com/@jimmysong/why-bitcoin-is-different-e17b813fd947

- Una pequeña guía con las 7 Lapps que sacó Blockstream la semana pasada: https://cryptoinsider.21mil.com/a-guide-to-blockstreams-week-of-lightning-apps-lapps/


----------



## sirpask (3 Abr 2018)

[youtube]TglmWKJBTec[/youtube]

El que lo entienda que haga un resumencillo plix 

'My Bulls*** Meter is Spinning'

Por cierto, en el video... Orientales everywhere...


----------



## bmbnct (3 Abr 2018)

Nueva versión de la implementación LND:

Release lnd v0.4.1-beta · lightningnetwork/lnd · GitHub

"This release marks a minor patch release to the recently released v0.4-beta! No new major features have been added in this release. Instead, this release packages a series of bug fixes in addition to modifications to ensure better cross-implementation compatibility. No database level breaking changes have been made in this release, as a result users should be able to perform a clean update."

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 20:17 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> [youtube]TglmWKJBTec[/youtube]
> 
> El que lo entienda que haga un resumencillo plix
> 
> ...



El creador del paper de Lightning Network ha dicho sobre la charla de Wright que no ha entendido absolutamente nada de ella.
Más resumido: Craig Wright es un fraude.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Abr 2018)

Video que muestra que los "Lightning submarine swaps" (envío de bitcoins desde onchain para realizar un pago lightning) estan cerca de ser realidad.

Twitter


----------



## orbeo (4 Abr 2018)

AMA de Mark Karpeles de MtGox en Reddit.


I'm Mark Karpelès, ex-CEO of bankrupt MtGox. Ask me anything.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/89o16y/im_mark_karpelès_exceo_of_bankrupt_mtgox_ask_me/


----------



## bmbnct (4 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> AMA de Mark Karpeles de MtGox en Reddit.
> 
> 
> I'm Mark Karpelès, ex-CEO of bankrupt MtGox. Ask me anything.
> I'm Mark Karpelès, ex-CEO of bankrupt MtGox. Ask me anything. : Bitcoin



'I Don't Want This Billion Dollars': Ex-CEO Mark Karpeles Shuns Mt. Gox Windfall - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## bmbnct (4 Abr 2018)

Ya disponible para Android la wallet para la mainnet de Lightning Network, Eclair:

Eclair Wallet - Apps on Google Play

Su Github: GitHub - ACINQ/eclair-wallet: An Android wallet for the Lightning Network


----------



## bmbnct (4 Abr 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> [youtube]TglmWKJBTec[/youtube]
> 
> El que lo entienda que haga un resumencillo plix
> 
> ...



Aquí se explica la polémica que hubo:

Vitalik Buterin llama


----------



## bmbnct (5 Abr 2018)

Articulo que relata la historia de LN. Desde escritos de S.N. donde habla de canales de pago hasta la versión beta de varias implementaciónes de Lightning Network.

The History of Lightning: From Brainstorm to Beta


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (5 Abr 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> No confundir correlación con causalidad.





*Causalidad*
La causalidad se refiere a una relación de necesidad de concurrencia de dos variables estadísticas *correlacionadas*, probar causalidad entre dos variables implica además de que guarden una *correlación positiva*, estudiar en casos donde una pueda aparecer sin la otra, etc.

*Correlación*
1. f. Correspondencia o relación recíproca entre dos o más cosas o series de cosas.

2. f. Econ. y Mat. Medida de la dependencia existente entre variables aleatorias.

Como se puede comprobar no puede haber causalidad sin correlación... fakin ignorantes...


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (5 Abr 2018)

Lo puse en el hilo de alts, lo pongo aquí tb por su interés.

Un avance más del "Gran Hermano"...



_Hacienda ha lanzado finalmente su plan para controlar el bitcoin y otras criptomonedas. Según fuentes de la *Agencia Tributaria*, la Oficina Nacional de Investigación del Fraude (*ONIF*) ha enviado requerimientos de información a *60 entidades *(16 entidades financieras, empresas de compraventa y casas de cambio, entre otras). _



Bitcoin: Redada masiva de Hacienda al bitcoin: pide datos a 60 firmas que mueven criptodivisas



Habrá que ver cuáles son esas 60 entidades con sede social o sucursal en Españistán



Taluec


----------



## lewis (5 Abr 2018)

Con está noticia lo que van a hacer es recaudar más, llamamiento al miedo como siempre, porque por lo que dicen que van a pedir, redada, investigación, datos, blablabla, 0 pelotero


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Abr 2018)

Hay un claro soporte en los 6500 $.


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Abr 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hay un claro soporte en los 6500 $.




No lo digas muy alto por si acaso :XX::XX:

Lo que importa es que de aqui a fin de año se marcará un nuevo ATH y mientras tanto a comer palomitas, no hay prisa.


----------



## hydra69 (6 Abr 2018)

$ 6,588.70 Just now
-3.25%


----------



## vpsn (6 Abr 2018)

India va a prohibir exchanges y va a....sorpresa! Sacar su ptropia ctripto! Esta es la respuesta de las elites, poner trabas a bitcoin y sacarse de la manga un tordo de estafa pensando que su exito esta asegurado.

Reserve Bank of India cracks down on bitcoin and hints it may launch its own digital currency

---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 08:44 ----------




hydra69 dijo:


> $ 6,588.70 Just now
> -3.25%



entonces que hago, lo meto en el santander, o mejor me espero a que me lo compres a 100000


----------



## hydra69 (6 Abr 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> *entonces que hago*, lo meto en el santander, o mejor me espero a que me lo compres a 100000



Te prendes fuego y lo subes a yutub.


----------



## Venganza. (6 Abr 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> $ 6,588.70 Just now
> -3.25%



el tonto de las 10 a posteado, momento de ponerse largos


----------



## TheRedHawk (6 Abr 2018)

Hoy recabaré una serie de datos muy interesantes para todos nosotros: daré dos charlas sobre Bitcoin a dos clases de primero de bachiller de ciencias sociales.

Seré muy breve en el contenido para permitir que los chavales hagan todas las preguntas que se les ocurra.

Son una de las generaciones que muy probablemente ya cobre parte de su primer salario en Bitcoin.

Si os interesa, os mantengo informados


----------



## hydra69 (6 Abr 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> el tonto de las 10 a posteado, momento de ponerse largos



$ 6,582.00 Just now
-4.15%


----------



## tastas (6 Abr 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Hoy recabaré una serie de datos muy interesantes para todos nosotros: daré dos charlas sobre Bitcoin a dos clases de primero de bachiller de ciencias sociales.
> 
> Seré muy breve en el contenido para permitir que los chavales hagan todas las preguntas que se les ocurra.
> 
> ...



Que si nos interesa? Algo así alcanzó primera página de r/bitcoin hace unos años! Suerte con la chavalería.

---------------------

Bueno, abrir un canal lightning con Eclair en el móvil ha sido soplar y hacer burbujas. Ahora qué? Pone que el programa no está preparado para recibir dinero a través de Lightning, pero tampoco sabría cómo realizar un pago con la aplicación (ni dónde).
Si alguien se presta a ayudarme, que ponga también una dirección Lightning (supongo que tal cosa tiene que existir) y la prueba hará las veces de donación por su ayuda.

EDITO: Ya he encontrado donde pagar Y'alls: Articles, served using the Lightning Network! y aunque al principio no sabía dónde lo he encontrado. El wallet de eclair tiene por un lado una pestaña para abrir y cerrar canales (ya lo había hecho y quería pagar desde ahí) y otra para enviar pagos, sean lightning o de la red principal.
Un pago lo ha hecho al momento y otro me dice que no lo va a hacer. Debe ser demasiado pequeño (1 milésima de dólar) y tengo limitadas las tasas que me pueden cobrar los nodos a un 3 percent.


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2018)

¿Por qué das esas charlas? 
Me refiero, entiéndaseme bien, bajo qué régimen las impartes. ¿Eres profesor y forman parte de alguna asignatura? ¿Te han contratado para darlas?
Gracias. 



TheRedHawk dijo:


> Hoy recabaré una serie de datos muy interesantes para todos nosotros: daré dos charlas sobre Bitcoin a dos clases de primero de bachiller de ciencias sociales.
> 
> Seré muy breve en el contenido para permitir que los chavales hagan todas las preguntas que se les ocurra.
> 
> ...


----------



## estereotipable (6 Abr 2018)

venga wappissimos, es momento de comprar


----------



## Claudius (6 Abr 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Por qué das esas charlas?
> Me refiero, entiéndaseme bien, bajo qué régimen las impartes. ¿Eres profesor y forman parte de alguna asignatura? ¿Te han contratado para darlas?
> Gracias.



Suelen invitarte profesores de las ramas de FP financieras, TIC o en las áreas universitarias, en función de tu perfil profesional, público, académico y la relación que has tenido, tienes con esos.

Ahora está muy de moda, en todos los sitios lo quieren tener en las aulas.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Que si nos interesa? Algo así alcanzó primera página de r/bitcoin hace unos años! Suerte con la chavalería.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> ...



Aquí hay varios sitios donde poder pagar via LN.

Mainnet Lightning Network Stores


----------



## Caraocruz (6 Abr 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> venga wappissimos, es momento de comprar



¿Lo dices por Soros?

George Soros Prepares to Trade Cryptocurrencies - Bloomberg


----------



## bmbnct (6 Abr 2018)

La SEC vuelve a poner encima de la mesa las propuestas de ETF para Bitcoin

SEC Quietly Puts Bitcoin ETF Proposals Back on the Table

---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 18:42 ----------

Lightning Labs CEO Elizabeth Stark: " We are back to a 'bitcoin, not blockchain' world" 

Lightning Labs CEO: We are back to a 'bitcoin, not blockchain' world


----------



## estereotipable (6 Abr 2018)

Caraocruz dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por Soros?
> 
> George Soros Prepares to Trade Cryptocurrencies - Bloomberg



Si yo tengo muy claro que va a pegar un subidon en unos meses. No lo digo de coña. todavia queda el estallido brutal en la cara de mucha gente. Se van a oir hasta en marte los lamentos de muchos.
Habra una subida descomunal hasta los 30.000, 40.000, mucha gente metiendose avida a comprar su parte del pastel, y luego vendraotron desplome que lo bajara de nuevo a los 6000-7000. Y asi van a seguir mientras haya gente que pique
La tipica formula para esquilmar a la gente. Nada nuevo. La avaricia de los tontos siempre esta ahí para que algunos le saquen tajada. Eso nunca va a cambiar


----------



## matias331 (6 Abr 2018)

Caraocruz dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por Soros?
> 
> George Soros Prepares to Trade Cryptocurrencies - Bloomberg



Soros ya compro........ahora esta soplando la vela, las huevas que va a declarar esto antes de entrar


----------



## bmbnct (8 Abr 2018)

Acinq ha perdido su key de Google Play; no pueden actualizar la wallet eclair, piden que se desinstale la aplicación y esperar hasta que saquen otra versión. 

Importante: Antes de desinstalar, cerrar los canales para recuperar el saldo de estos.

Twitter


----------



## TheRedHawk (8 Abr 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Por qué das esas charlas?
> Me refiero, entiéndaseme bien, bajo qué régimen las impartes. ¿Eres profesor y forman parte de alguna asignatura? ¿Te han contratado para darlas?
> Gracias.



En absoluto, fueron totalmente fruto del azar.

--------------------------------------------

¡Vais a quedar alucinados con lo que me comentaron algunos de los chavales! Aunque antes quizás deba aclarar muy brevemente en qué consistieron.

Desde el primer momento quise dejarles claro que mi intención con la exposición era que comprendiesen porque algunos consideran a Bitcoin la forma de dinero más perfecta creada hasta la fecha, y luego que entendiesen uno de los factores más fundamentales que le otorga valor, ergo, un precio que oscila con el paso el tiempo.

Para ganarme su atención desde el principio, y no se me evadiesen con el smartphone desde el minuto 1, les dije que estaba totalmente convencido de que serían la primera generación de la Historia que tendría acceso a multitud de trabajos que ofreciesen parte del salario en Bitcoin, muy especialmente aquellos que eligiesen una vía universitaria (por aquello de tardar más años en entrar a su primer empleo).

La intervención la dividí en dos partes muy diferenciadas: la primera, historia muy breve del dinero, desde las conchas hasta el Bitcoin, para que quedase claro que es una herramienta concebida para comunicar valor entre nosotros; la segunda, los efectos terribles de vivir bajo la imposición de una forma de dinero inflacionable a voluntad de los gobiernos. Les puse ejemplos de la hiperinflación de Weimar, y que pasó con aquellos que tenían oro y plata cuando todo se vino abajo, una imagen del famoso billete del "100 trillion dollars" de Zimbabue y por último, un chart que mostraba la inflación de bitcoin hasta alcanzar la cifra de 21 millones.

Los más espabilados de aquí ya sabrán perfectamente por donde fueron los tiros clave 

Vayamos con lo interesante, las preguntas e interrupciones curiosas de los chavales de ambas clases.

Os listo las más significativas con pequeñas aclaraciones del contexto del momento:

* _En el momento de explicar que con Bitcoin tu puedes enviar dinero peer to peer, y ver tu saldo actual al instante, con certeza absoluta de las matemáticas, un chico salta..._ *¡¡Entonces eso significará el fin de los bancos!!* _Yo le contesté que seguramente no del todo, pero que van a tener que transformarse y espabilar muchísimo si no quieren desaparecer la mayoría. Les dije que el BBVA llevaba desde 2014 investigando todo el cotarro. Dice otro..._ *Podrían adaptarse de modo que sirvan de custodio de las claves privadas que dan acceso a tus bitcoins...*

* _En la diapositiva del chart del ratio de emisión del Bitcoin, comento que podían entender ahora perfectamente porqué algunos le llaman oro digital. Interviene un chaval todo exaltado _ *¡¡¡El dinero que usamos ahora se va ir a la mierda!!!* _Le dije que seguramente coexistirán ambos, pero no quedaba duda de que bitcoin se iba comer una buena parte del mercado_

* _En medio de la exposición de la segunda clase, explicando la naturaleza de Bitcoin como el Internet del dinero, donde puedes pagar a cualquier persona del planeta en cuestión de segundos, un chico muy espabilado fue a cuchillo..._ *De poco sirve esa cualidad, si no puedo ir a la floristería de mi barrio, y comprar unas flores con él. Además, lo interesante aquí sería poder hacer todo eso a través del móvil.* _Le respondí que todo eso son problemas de escalabilidad que estaban en proceso de resolverse este año mismo, como la capacidad de tx y la integración móvil con códigos QR (no les mencioné la LN porque se salía ya de ámbito). Le puse el ejemplo de como era Internet en el 95' y como fue escalando, y escalando, y escalando. Una vez lo comprendió bien, interviene de nuevo..._ *¡¡Entonces VISA y mastercard ya no tendrían sentido, además de que funcionan con euros!! ... ¡¡Y PayPal tampoco!!* _Yo ahí me quede alucinado del razonamiento, no me lo esperaba ni de broma, sobre todo lo de Paypal_

* _Explicando como Bitcoin se adaptaría a nueva economía que surge alrededor suyo, esto es, utilizando fracciones cada vez más pequeñas, como buen dinero deflacionario que es, me pregunta un chaval..._ *¿Pero entonces como se ajustarían los precios de las cosas siendo tan oscilante su precio?* _Le dije que por ahora sería imposible de conseguir un ratio estable, ya que aún era muy pequeña la actividad económica a su alrededor. Pero, en el momento que esta fuese muy significativa, llevaría aparejado un incremento enorme del precio de cada moneda, y la volatilidad quedaría muy amortiguada, al nivel del cruce anual de divisas fiat grandes, como el dólar/euro. Ya que les molaba el tema especulativo, cómo no, les comenté que esa situación se produciría a unos niveles de precio entre los 100K y el millón_

Aclaro que recalqué en todo momento que el valor de esta nueva tecnología vendría de aceptar bitcoin a cambio de su trabajo, de su forma de aportar valor al mercado. 

En ningún momento hablé de inversiones ni especulaciones. Sería muy irresponsable por mi parte.

"Trabajad por él, es la perfecta forma de ahorro"

Espero que os haya gustado. 

Personalmente, he de decir que me quedé impresionado.

El tsunami está cada vez mas cerca.


----------



## tastas (9 Abr 2018)

Lo primero felicitarte y darte las gracias por conseguir poder hacer algo así y que salga bien. Aunque sólo fuera por la parte en la que te dedicas a explicar la historia del dinero ya es mucho más de lo que se suele ver en muchos años de clases, incluso en carreras universitarias relacionadas con el dinero.



> En ningún momento hablé de inversiones ni especulaciones. Sería muy irresponsable por mi parte.
> Es la perfecta forma de ahorro"



También me parece irresponsable cobrar el 100% de tu dinero en bitcoin. A día de hoy no hay tantísima diferencia entre cobrar en euros y cambiarlos por btc que cobrar en btc directamente, aunque a lo segundo le llamarán especular. Mínimo un 20% de euros para pagar impuestos deberías tener, y cualquier cosa por encima del 10% de tu patrimonio total en btc sin tener bastante claro lo que has explicado en una charla (que por muy bien que se haga, en un par de horas no se interioriza lo suficiente) también me parece 
muy arriesgado.

Por último, aunque ligado con lo anterior, decir que la estabilización de precios llegará entre 100k y 1M $ me parece demasiado especulativo y no está bien decirlo de manera seria. 
La manera correcta de tratar el tema de la oscilación de la moneda me parece que sería explicar que es un activo que a medida que aumenta el volumen de transacciones cada vez tendrá menos volatilidad. Por supuesto la oferta limitada, efecto red y utilidad como moneda superior al oro puede hacer que su precio suba mucho, pero no sabemos a ciencia cierta si eso será así o si esos niveles de precio suponen una volatilidad por la que se pueda considerar a BTC una moneda de bajo riesgo. Si dices un precio hay que dejar muy claro que es una valoración personal, quizá compartida con otros entusiastas de BTC pero para nada algo seguro.

¿Qué conocimientos previos tenían sobre el tema? ¿Ninguno de ellos tenía ya Bitcoin?
¿A los que les sonaba, lo veían como algo delictivo?


----------



## halt_no_function (9 Abr 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Para ganarme su atención desde el principio, y no se me evadiesen con el smartphone desde el minuto 1, les dije que estaba totalmente convencido de que serían la primera generación de la Historia que tendría acceso a multitud de trabajos que ofreciesen parte del salario en Bitcoin, muy especialmente aquellos que eligiesen una vía universitaria (por aquello de tardar más años en entrar a su primer empleo).



Pero eso ya tiene de base un problema bastante gordo. ¿Qué empresario estaría dispuesto a pillarse los dedos pagando una cantidad fija de bitcoin a cada uno de sus trabajadores al mes, pongamos 0,1BTC al mes, que al cambio de ahora son 580,64€. ¿Que pasaría si el par BTC/EUR se pone en 50.000? Pues que ese empresario tendría que pagar 5.000 euros al mes (solo en bitcoin) a sus trabajadores, con lo que se vería en un grave apuro.

Otra cosa sería que la cantidad que pagara en bitcoin al mes estuviese indexada (al IPC, a 700 euros, etc.). Esto resulta mucho más realista, pero muy probablemente el empresario prefiera acumular la moneda deflacionaria, con lo que la moneda triunfadora, es decir, la que más se utiliza como medio de cambio, es la fiat (Ley de Gresham). Además, en este escenario, el bitcoin estaría delegando en otra cosa el carácter de unidad de medida.



TheRedHawk dijo:


> La intervención la dividí en dos partes muy diferenciadas: la primera, historia muy breve del dinero, desde las conchas hasta el Bitcoin, para que quedase claro que es una herramienta concebida para comunicar valor entre nosotros; la segunda, los efectos terribles de vivir bajo la imposición de una forma de dinero inflacionable a voluntad de los gobiernos. Les puse ejemplos de la hiperinflación de Weimar, y que pasó con aquellos que tenían oro y plata cuando todo se vino abajo, una imagen del famoso billete del "100 trillion dollars" de Zimbabue y por último, un chart que mostraba la inflación de bitcoin hasta alcanzar la cifra de 21 millones.



Incluso en el peor de los escenarios, es decir, una hiperinflación que destruya por completo a una moneda fiat, los gobiernos siempre podrán crear otra fiat nueva. En Zimbabwe, tras un periodo en el que se utilizaron divisas extranjeras, el gobierno ha vuelto a sacar "bonos" en papel. Una forma sencilla de garantizar que una moneda fiat no caiga en hiperinflación es exigir el pago de impuestos en esa moneda, manteniendo una demanda constante de la misma. Y a poco que el gobierno de Zimbabwe logre que esos papeles tengan un valor mínimamente estable a lo largo de un tiempo prudencial, tendrá lugar la ley de Gresham.




TheRedHawk dijo:


> Los más espabilados de aquí ya sabrán perfectamente por donde fueron los tiros clave
> 
> Vayamos con lo interesante, las preguntas e interrupciones curiosas de los chavales de ambas clases.
> 
> ...



Los bancos siempre tendrán el papel de intermediarios. Basta que un gobierno y/o varias grandes empresas exijan que los pagos estén selladas por un banco. Y en esta vida, siempre habrá muchas cigarras dispuestas a pillarse los dedos a las que meter mano (y preferirán endeudarse en fiat).



TheRedHawk dijo:


> * _En la diapositiva del chart del ratio de emisión del Bitcoin, comento que podían entender ahora perfectamente porqué algunos le llaman oro digital. Interviene un chaval todo exaltado _ *¡¡¡El dinero que usamos ahora se va ir a la mierda!!!* _Le dije que seguramente coexistirán ambos, pero no quedaba duda de que bitcoin se iba comer una buena parte del mercado_



Es que es obvio que el bitcoin no desplazará al fiat. El bitcoin tiene a su alrededor a un grupo muy amplio de defensores dispuestos a sacarlo adelante. Es un hecho indiscutible.

Pero, ¿cuántos de esos defensores estarían dispuestos a firmar un contrato de tarifa plana de teléfono e internet por el cuál se compromenten a pagar, por ejemplo, 0,005 BTC al mes? ¿Y la luz, y el agua, y el seguro del hogar/coche? Las monedas deflacionarias están muy bien para ahorrar (salvo por el riesgo de robo), pero cuando tienes que hacer pagos recurrentes con ellas ya no hacen tanta gracia. No hablemos ya de pedir préstamos. Los gobiernos pueden sostener el valor del fiat estable sin demasiados problemas salvo guerras de ocupación (como Filipinas en 1942-44, Grecia en 1943-44) o incompetencia total.



TheRedHawk dijo:


> En ningún momento hablé de inversiones ni especulaciones. Sería muy irresponsable por mi parte.
> 
> *"Trabajad por él, es la perfecta forma de ahorro"
> *
> ...



Tú mismo lo has dicho, para ahorrar (cuando se reduzca su volatilidad y estabilice su valor), pero no todo en esta vida es precisamente ahorro.


----------



## barborico (9 Abr 2018)

halt_no_function dijo:


> Es que es obvio que el bitcoin no desplazará al fiat. El bitcoin tiene a su alrededor a un grupo muy amplio de defensores dispuestos a sacarlo adelante. Es un hecho indiscutible.



Por supuesto que no lo desplazará. Pero les quitará poder.

Imagina un futuro en el que los estados ahorren en bitcoin. Que se vean obligados a gastar solo en lo necesario en lugar de despilfarrar. De eso se trata. Mira mi firma.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (9 Abr 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Imagina un futuro en el que los estados ahorren en bitcoin. Que se vean obligados a gastar solo en lo necesario en lugar de despilfarrar. De eso se trata. Mira mi firma.



Imaginar es gratis o hay que pagar en bitcoin? :bla:


----------



## Venganza. (9 Abr 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> $ 6,582.00 Just now
> -4.15%



no falla, a las 12 horas de este post subida del 10% en la cotizacion. estoy planteandome seriamente ponerme largo x3 x4 cada vez que el retarded postee.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (9 Abr 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> no falla, a las 12 horas de este post subida del 10% en la cotizacion. estoy planteandome seriamente ponerme largo x3 x4 cada vez que el retarded postee.



$6.739 en estos momentos. ::

Llegas a tiempo para entrar y aprovechar el próximo subidón!


----------



## bmbnct (9 Abr 2018)

Seis falsos mitos comunes de Bitcoin:

Busting Bitcoin Myths: 6 Most Common Bitcoin Misconceptions - TokEnthusiast


----------



## estereotipable (9 Abr 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> no falla, a las 12 horas de este post subida del 10% en la cotizacion. estoy planteandome seriamente ponerme largo x3 x4 cada vez que el retarded postee.



si lo tienes tan claro, no pierdas el tiempo y pillate 10 bitcoins. ¿Que puede salir mal? Ganancias aseguradas..:rolleye:


----------



## Venganza. (9 Abr 2018)

estoy observando q los retardes se apoyan unos a otros

¿solidaridad retarded o multinicks?


----------



## TheRedHawk (9 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> *También me parece irresponsable cobrar el 100% de tu dinero en bitcoin.
> *
> 
> Igual no lo dejé muy claro, pero a los chicos nunca les mencioné el cobrar todo en Bitcoin. De hecho les recalqué que lo ideal era parte, para amortiguar riesgos.
> ...



Te dejo respondido dentro de la cita

---------- Post added 09-abr-2018 at 17:13 ----------




halt_no_function dijo:


> Pero eso ya tiene de base un problema bastante gordo. ¿Qué empresario estaría dispuesto a pillarse los dedos pagando una cantidad fija de bitcoin a cada uno de sus trabajadores al mes, pongamos 0,1BTC al mes, que al cambio de ahora son 580,64€. ¿Que pasaría si el par BTC/EUR se pone en 50.000? Pues que ese empresario tendría que pagar 5.000 euros al mes (solo en bitcoin) a sus trabajadores, con lo que se vería en un grave apuro.



¿Quién dijo que la forma de recibir parte de tu salario en Bitcoin fuese a través de una cantidad fija en bitcoins?



halt_no_function dijo:


> Otra cosa sería que la cantidad que pagara en bitcoin al mes estuviese indexada (al IPC, a 700 euros, etc.). Esto resulta mucho más realista, pero muy probablemente el empresario prefiera acumular la moneda deflacionaria, con lo que la moneda triunfadora, es decir, la que más se utiliza como medio de cambio, es la fiat (Ley de Gresham). Además, en este escenario, el bitcoin estaría delegando en otra cosa el carácter de unidad de medida.



Precisamente ahí está la gracia de que se comience a cobrar una fracción del sueldo en bitcoins cuanto antes... 

La conversión lógica es, tu ganas 2000€ al mes, quieres asumir un 50% de salario en fiat y el restante en bitcoins. 

Su precio está a 10000 en el momento de liquidar pagos. Recibes 1000€ + 100 mBTC.

¿Porqué digo cuanto antes? 

Por que debido a la naturaleza deflacionaria de Bitcoin, quizás, para el siguiente mes, ya no recibas 100 mBTC, sino 80, o 70. 

Ya no digamos a un año vista. 

Y todo causado precisamente por el proceso que lleva a que más y más economía se forme en torno a él, hasta que la volatilidad y volumen sean en un punto del futuro las de una major fiat, como el dólar.

¿Porque habría un empresario que posee bitcoins, pagar a sus empleados una fracción pactada en él, tal como hemos visto? Muy fácil.

Hay sectores que debido a su naturaleza, tienen una alta demanda y una baja oferta, y los profesionales de dichos sectores se encuentran en el lado fuerte de la negociación. 

Dado que una parte importante de este tipo de empleos se encuentran en el ámbito de la IT... creo que ya me sigues.

No aceptarán ningún empleo que no les convierta parte de su salario fiat a bitcoins...


----------



## Claudius (9 Abr 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Espero que os haya gustado.
> 
> Personalmente, he de decir que me quedé impresionado.



Y que comentaron los adultos en la post charla, el café, etc. ( los profesores).


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (9 Abr 2018)

Si ha sido dentro del área es penalti y expulsión. 
WTF?


----------



## matias331 (9 Abr 2018)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> $6.739 en estos momentos. ::
> 
> Llegas a tiempo para entrar y aprovechar el próximo subidón!



Tranquilo, el punto de entrada es US$ 4700, no desespereis...


----------



## Speculo (9 Abr 2018)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> La conversión lógica es, tu ganas 2000€ al mes, quieres asumir un 50% de salario en fiat y el restante en bitcoins.
> 
> Su precio está a 10000 en el momento de liquidar pagos. Recibes 1000€ + 100 mBTC.



No te sigo. 
¿Qué ventaja obtengo yo en dividir el ingreso de mi sueldo en dos monedas si el pago de una de ellas es por conversión de la otra?


----------



## tastas (9 Abr 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> No te sigo.
> ¿Qué ventaja obtengo yo en dividir el ingreso de mi sueldo en dos monedas si el pago de una de ellas es por conversión de la otra?



Que el valor de lo que cobres, al estar ligado a fiat, será más estable que si dijeras voy a cobrar 800 euros + 150mBTC o simplemente 300mBTC. Tanto empresario como trabajador se ahorran tener que estar rezando para que el precio de BTC no fluctúe de un mes a otro y arruinarse por el camino.


----------



## Speculo (9 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Que el valor de lo que cobres, al estar ligado a fiat, será más estable que si dijeras voy a cobrar 800 euros + 150mBTC o simplemente 300mBTC. Tanto empresario como trabajador se ahorran tener que estar rezando para que el precio de BTC no fluctúe de un mes a otro y arruinarse por el camino.



Ya. Eso lo he entendido así. Lo que pregunto es qué ventaja tiene cobrar en dos monedas y la cantidad de una de ellas referenciada a la otra. 
Es como si le digo al que me paga que me de cien euros en billetes y los otros cien en gallinas. A no ser que haya una escasez inmensa de gallinas y solamente el que me paga las posea, me sirve igual que me de los doscientos euros y ya me compro yo luego las gallinas. 

O cobro todo en Fiat, o todo en bitcoin. La mezcla esta no la entiendo.


----------



## kikepm (9 Abr 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Ya. Eso lo he entendido así. Lo que pregunto es qué ventaja tiene cobrar en dos monedas y la cantidad de una de ellas referenciada a la otra.
> Es como si le digo al que me paga que me de cien euros en billetes y los otros cien en gallinas. A no ser que haya una escasez inmensa de gallinas y solamente el que me paga las posea, me sirve igual que me de los doscientos euros y ya me compro yo luego las gallinas.
> 
> O cobro todo en Fiat, o todo en bitcoin. La mezcla esta no la entiendo.



El sentido de recibir una parte del salario en una moneda y otra parte en otra responde a una necesidad de ahorro.

Si fuéramos a gastar todo el salario recibido daría igual en que formato lo recibiéramos.

Pero si se va a ahorrar una parte del salario, en realidad lo racional es hacerlo exclusivamente en la moneda que se considere va a sufrir una mayor revalorización con respecto de la otra.

Como es bien sabido las monedas fiat están en una guerra de divisas a nivel global, con los estados compitiendo por ver quien devalúa más la moneda propia, con vistas a lograr una supuesta, pero falsa, mejora competitiva. La realidad es que esta mejora no se produce, y en el camino los possederos de las monedas nacionales se empobrecen.

Dado que BTC es una moneda no inflactable, no existe la posibilidad de devaluarla con respecto a las monedas fiat, y su valor seguirá subiendo hasta que se llegue a la situación de "equilibrio" que evidentemente aún no ha alcanzado.

Las convulsiones en su precio no son sino consecuencia de la parte especulativa de corto plazo, que no tienen que llevarnos a engaño. Hay que mirar una gráfica de muy largo plazo para entender que BTC está en una tendencia creciente, con cada máximo mayor que el máximo anterior, y cada mínimo por encima del mínimo anterior.

Ello es producido por cada ola de aceptación de valor asociada a la burbuja especulativa que acompaña cada ola, que lo lleva a nuevos máximos, y la corrección fruto de las ventas especulativas que se deshacen para obtener beneficios. 



Entonces, y volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, tiene todo el sentido ahorrar en forma de BTCs en el largo plazo todo el sobrante del salario, ya que la valoración del BTC volverá a nuevos máximos.

Sin embargo, es imposible predecir cual será el futuro nivel de equilibrio ni cuando se producirá este.

Nunca antes la humanidad ha presenciado con registros históricos la formación de valor de un nuevo dinero.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Abr 2018)

Yo me acuerdo de cuando era pequeño que una vez hablé con mi padre sobre por qué subían de precio las cosas (en aquel entonces los precios subían bastante más que ahora). Recuerdo que mi padre me comentó que era por la inflación, que los precios siempre suben (Sí, era un ignorante económico. Igual que yo hasta que empecé a leer con la crisis).

Entonces pensé que no pueden subir eternamente los precios porque es ridículo que un chicle llegue a costar un millón de pesetas o más. Que algo tiene que pasar antes de llegar a ese nivel con normalidad.

Esa conversación con ese razonamiento se me quedó grabada, pero olvidada en el día a día. Luego no sé si fue por la escuela, las noticias, la tele o qué, que jamás lo tuve presente... hasta que empecé a leer en 2009 o así.

Lo que quiero decir, es que los que aún no están amoldados a la paranoia colectiva del dinero fiat se dan cuenta bastante rápido del tema. La verdad, no me sorprenden las respuestas de los chavales, lo que me sorprende es que están bastante menos adoctrinados de lo que pensaba. Gran noticia.


----------



## 2 años (10 Abr 2018)

Si pensáis que esto es "normal" y "lo vale", pues nada oyess...


----------



## sirpask (10 Abr 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> El sentido de recibir una parte del salario en una moneda y otra parte en otra responde a una necesidad de ahorro.
> 
> Si fuéramos a gastar todo el salario recibido daría igual en que formato lo recibiéramos.
> 
> ...



Y a tu exposición añado... "La ley de viogen".

Si eres hombre, debes tener un colchon para que la mujer no te deje en la calle sin nada.


----------



## species8472 (11 Abr 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Si pensáis que esto es "normal" y "lo vale", pues nada oyess...



Te has dejado los anteriores "cracks" de las anteriores "burbujas" que ha vivido del btc. La de 2011, 2013 y 2014 son las más conocidas. En todas el bitcoin era una burbuja que había reventado. La realidad ha día de hoy es que el btc tras este último reventon vale:
-7 veces más que el máximo de 2014
-30 veces más que el máximo de 2013
-200 veces más que el máximo de 2011

¿Cuantas veces reventó y resucitó con más fuerza que antes la burbuja de los tulipanes?¿y la de la compañía del missisipi? ¿Ninguna? A ver si es que son fenómemos completamente distintos debido a la utilidad inherente de las cryptomonedas


----------



## Nico (11 Abr 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> ¿Cuantas veces reventó y resucitó con más fuerza que antes la burbuja de los tulipanes?¿y la de la compañía del missisipi? ¿Ninguna? A ver si es que son fenómemos completamente distintos debido a la utilidad inherente de las cryptomonedas



Más allá de que bitcoin sea una burbuja o no -tema que dejo de lado- quiero advertirte -species- que el mismo fenómeno de las burbujas es diferente en un mundo globalizado.

- Los tulipanes fueron un fenómeno *HOLANDES*.
- La compañía del Mississippi fue un fenómeno *FRANCES* (creo que llegó a impactar en Londres un poco)
- La crisis del 29, si bien en sus efectos fue casi global, en su "subida" fue un fenómeno *NORTEAMERICANO*.

Por el contrario, Bitcoin ha tenido impulso en *EE.UU.*, luego en *China*, luego en *Corea y Japón*... no sé ni dónde con *Tether* y, quizás le falte una vuelta de rosca adicional en EE.UU. con los ETFs y demás.

Insisto... dejo de lado el debate si es una burbuja o no. Simplemente quiero destacar que cuando usen analogías o las analicen tengan cuidado de usar *parámetros SIMILARES* o, de la analogía no queda nada.


----------



## Venganza. (11 Abr 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Si pensáis que esto es "normal" y "lo vale", pues nada oyess...



por una vez voy a contestar al trol:

amazon:

1991 1,5 $ accion 
1999 107 $ accion 
2001 6,78 $ accion 
2018 1578 $ accion


----------



## 2 años (11 Abr 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> por una vez voy a contestar al trol:
> 
> amazon:
> 
> ...



La bolsa también está burbujeada, tampoco te has enterado?...

El troll eres tu, que no te enteras

¿Dónde estabais vosotros en 2007, 2008?

Te has fijado en la diferencia de cotización entre 1999 y 2001?...las burbujas explotan...


----------



## 2 años (12 Abr 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> entonces en que confias tu? en que invertirias parte de tu patrimonio?
> 
> Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



Dejar el dinero en un banquito de confianza que no este haciendo barrabasadas.
Esperar y ver.

La inflación no es alta salvo en alquileres y cuatro cosas mas, y después del próximo pete tener cash sano será cojonudo, no vas a necesitar vencer la inflación porque la poca que hay se irá a la mierda.
Una vez que pete y se alcancen mínimos...


Y te ahorras disgustos, yo no soy inversor, no tengo el nivel que creo que hay que tener ni de lejos.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Abr 2018)

Banquito de confianza dice el parguelas xdd


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Abr 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Dejar el dinero en un banquito de confianza que no este haciendo barrabasadas.



Enano mental detected. Queda demostrado que los nocoiners son perros con apariencia humana. Seguirán ladrando a favor de quienes les dan palos mientras les atan un ladrillo al cuello para ahogarlos en un estanque.


----------



## cagabandurrias (12 Abr 2018)

Aumentan las consultas a bufetes en plena debacle del bitcoin, que ha perdido un 65% en sólo cuatro meses | Ahorro y Consumo


----------



## hydra69 (12 Abr 2018)




----------



## 2 años (12 Abr 2018)

A ver pregunta a los crypto genios del Floro.

De cuantos banquitos en Spain no han podido recuperar sus depósitos los usuarios.

Respuesta. De ninguno.

Pero conozco algunos sisicoiners que están perdiendo pasta, seguro que echan de menos entrar en su cuenta bancaria y ver su dinerito ahí, pues no está, se quedó en la gráfica de bajada del bitcoin...super seguro oyessss, a prueba de bombas...pero se fue...

De todas maneras, debajo del colchón, donde quieran, pero esto está a punto de caramelo para petar...otra vez, como para andar sacando el dinero a pasear...


----------



## Venganza. (12 Abr 2018)

2 años dijo:


> yo no soy inversor, no tengo el nivel que creo que hay que tener ni de lejos.



entonces tus consejos financieros NO VALEN UNA MIERDA


----------



## 2 años (12 Abr 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> entonces tus consejos financieros NO VALEN UNA MIERDA




Claro que no, ni los vuestros, no te jode, aquí no he leído a nadie que sepa de verdad...bueno si, al que adivino el pico.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2018 at 13:23 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Siempre podrás recuperar tus depósitos, total, puedes imprimir hasta hartarte... ¿qué diferencia hay entre 1000 o 1000.000? :XX: ... Si al menos alguien dijera que el depósito está garantizado por oro o plata hasta estaría justificado, pero está avalado por una impresora...
> 
> Cada uno puede meter su dinero donde le venga en gana, tú ten tu dinero en el banco y el resto hará con el lo que le plazca, quemarlo en una hoguera, comprar metales o criptomonedas, o sellos, o libros de hace 400 años.



Que pesados sois con el rollo de que cada uno haga lo que quiera...eso se da por descontado...

Pues todavía no se lo que avala el bitcoin...que no se pueden imprimir a cholon...pues vale...


----------



## p_pin (12 Abr 2018)

Tenemos subidón... alguna noticia?


----------



## 2 años (12 Abr 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿qué valor intrínseco tiene un billete? :rolleye: ... La única garantía que había era tener oro almacenado en las arcas del banco, en E.E.U.U. había los bancos de mierda que no respaldaban con ningún metal y había los bancos que eran algo de fiar, que tenían un porcentaje respetable de los billetes emitidos respaldado por oro... ¿dónde está el oro? :XX: ... Os reís del bitcoin y resulta que detrás de tus billetes hay militares e impresoras )



Detrás de mis billetes está un estado, su economia, ademas la UE y su economia, y el resto de los países del planeta tierra que reconocen esa moneda, además de los mercados de divisas que valoran esa moneda en los mercados financieros en relación a las otras monedas y sus economías.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Abr 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Tiny Dog Barking - YouTube.



Y este es el nivel.


----------



## 2 años (12 Abr 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Y este es el nivel.



El vuestro si que es cojonudo, todo lo que se te ocurre es poner un meme.

Es lo único que sabéis hacer, seguir memes interneteros...


----------



## barborico (12 Abr 2018)

Que si cansino, que ya sabemos que para ti una moneda no lo es si no tiene un gobierno/sistema corrompible y cleptocrático detrás.

Venga, a descansar.


----------



## 2 años (12 Abr 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Que si cansino, que ya sabemos que para ti una moneda no lo es si no tiene un gobierno/sistema corrompible y cleptocrático detrás.
> 
> Venga, a descansar.



Pues ahora sigo...:bla:

No, no es que tenga que tener un estado detrás, podría no tenerlo, pero que bitcoin no tenga un estado detrás no lo convierte en moneda tampoco.


----------



## DEREC (12 Abr 2018)

¿ha pasado algo? La cotizacion ha pegado un subidon descomunal 1000 pavos en una hora.


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Abr 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> ¿ha pasado algo? La cotizacion ha pegado un subidon descomunal 1000 pavos en una hora.



mirad el volumen ¿ha entrado un ballenato o qué?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Abr 2018)

Echaba de menos pumpazos como este jojojo.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Abr 2018)

Datos del bloque que coincide con el subidon; 76347 btc, más de 500 millones de dólares, 33% de transacciones Segwit y 0,49 btc en comisiones:

Block 517859
Hash: 0x...3e7182326ffeb8aae54d916e28077ada600c5e258abb45
Size: 1.12MB
Txs: 2,329
SegWit spends: 33%
5,252 in → 6,446 out
Out/In Ratio: 1.23
Out Value: $528,129,742 | 76,347 btc

Fees
Total: $3,370 | 0.49 btc
Highest: $88.23
Median: $0.14
Lowest: $0.02

---------- Post added 12-abr-2018 at 15:44 ----------

Samsung confirma que esta fabricando chips ASICs con intención de romper el monopolio de Bitmain. Se habla de que puede estar trabajando con HalongMining :

Samsung Brings Competition to Bitmain's ASIC Monopoly - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## Caraocruz (12 Abr 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Dejar el dinero en un banquito de confianza que no este haciendo barrabasadas.



Ok. Deja mucho dinero en ellos, por favor. Así podrá multiplicarse por 10 de la nada y habrá personas que podrán usar ese capital diluido para invertirlo, arriesgarlo o hasta lanzarlo por el balcón si les apetece.

Pero no nos digas a los demás cómo no debemos invertir, arriesgar o gastar, por favor. ¿Acaso nos gastamos lo tuyo? ¿Lo tuyo no está bien seguro en el banco o en tu colchón? Pues eso, disfruta de tus billetes en 2040 o 2050, cobra tu pensión y listo. 

No sé por qué criticáis tanto a este hombre. Personas como él son necesarias en la economía. Proporcionan liquidez y dinero barato. Él mismo dice que no sabe invertir, así que lo mejor que puede hacer es prestarnos sus bienes para que otros invirtamos, arriesguemos, gastemos y ahorremos los beneficios en bienes verdaderamente tangibles por él. Gracias por ello.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Abr 2018)

Superados los 100000$ en la red principal de Lightning Network






---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 21:11 ----------

Craig Wright (fake Satoshi) acusado de plagio: Craig Wright Accused of Plagiarism - Coinjournal







Y no es de ahora: Errata: Craig S. Wright - "The IT Regulatory and Standards Compliance Handbook" Contains Plagiarism

---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 21:20 ----------

@cobra, tras varías semanas afirmando que los mineros de Halong Mining eran scam, pide disculpas asumiendo que estaba equivocado:

Twitter

---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 21:23 ----------

Samsung confirma que esta fabricando chips para los mineros de Halong Mining:

Samsung Is Building ASIC Chips for Halong Mining - Bitcoin Magazine

---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 21:26 ----------

Ya esta de nuevo disponible para descargar la wallet eclair para Android. Según dicen han corregido además algún bug que tenían con el cierre de los canales. 

Eclair Wallet - Apps on Google Play


----------



## 2 años (13 Abr 2018)

Caraocruz dijo:


> Pero no nos digas a los demás cómo no debemos invertir, arriesgar o gastar, por favor. ¿Acaso nos gastamos lo tuyo? ¿Lo tuyo no está bien seguro en el banco o en tu colchón? Pues eso, disfruta de tus billetes en 2040 o 2050, cobra tu pensión y listo.



Me han preguntado, tolai.

Me han preguntado explicitamente y educadamente he respondido. A mí me da igual lo que hagáis, como si te das de cabezazos contra la pared.

Esto es un foro, se viene a discutir, pesaos.

Vosotros si que sois necesarios, algunos se van a quedar con todo vuestro dinero mientras perdéis la inocencia...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bmbnct (14 Abr 2018)

Se estan consiguiendo Bulletproofs (necesarios para avanzar en las Confidential Transactions) más rápidos gracias a una nueva implementación:

Faster Bulletproofs with Ristretto & AVX2


----------



## bmbnct (14 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya esta de nuevo disponible para descargar la wallet eclair para Android. Según dicen han corregido además algún bug que tenían con el cierre de los canales.
> 
> Eclair Wallet - Apps on Google Play



He estado probando esta versión y la verdad es que su uso no puede ser más sencillo y funciona perfectamente. Eso sí, es solo para realizar pagos, no se pueden recibir.
He realizado un pago de 0.80 céntimos a un nodo conectado directamente y otro a uno que se accede enrutando y ambos se han efectuado sin ningún problema.


----------



## tastas (14 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> He estado probando esta versión y la verdad es que su uso no puede ser más sencillo y funciona perfectamente. Eso sí, es solo para realizar pagos, no se pueden recibir.
> He realizado un pago de 0.80 céntimos a un nodo conectado directamente y otro a uno que se accede enrutando y ambos se han efectuado sin ningún problema.



Mi único contacto con LN ha sido con eclair programa y doy fe. Si LN consigue escalar con una funcionalidad similar a lo actual, tenemos micropagos instantáneos en nuestra mano.
Lo único que no he sabido es crear transacciones para vaciar el monedero, pero ahora que han recuperado el control de la app en Google Play, pues no pasa nada.

Taptap


----------



## Edu.R (14 Abr 2018)

El pumpeo del otro día fue raro de cojones, pero son cosas que pueden pasar.

Si fijaros que con muy poquito esto puede volver a 10.000$... que se dice pronto. Lo de LN está avanzando más rápido de lo que yo pensaba, y eso va a reforzar al BTC a todos los niveles. Se acabará notando.


----------



## Caraocruz (15 Abr 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Me han preguntado, tolai.
> 
> Me han preguntado explicitamente y educadamente he respondido. A mí me da igual lo que hagáis, como si te das de cabezazos contra la pared.
> 
> ...



Además de insultar, ya me estás dando avisos como que se van a quedar con todo mi dinero porque soy muy inocente. Y yo no te he pedido avisos ni consejos. 

Eres muy osado, porque has reconocido que no sabes de inversión, y supongo que tampoco de criptos, pero te atreves a avisarme de que van a quedarse con todo mi dinero y voy a perder la inocencia. ¿Por qué me alertas de algo que no entiendes? ienso:

Yo no soy tan osado y no me he atrevido a darte consejos. Al contrario, he defendido tu forma de ser, porque para alguien como tú mismo dices que eres lo mejor es no hacer mucho por sí mismo y no arriesgar. 

¿Quién le recomendaría a un ciego ir atravesando calles sin tomar muchas más precauciones que alguien que ve? Podría compadecerle, pero no le insultaría ni le menospreciaría por ser ciego. Pero si cuando voy a atravesar la calle el ciego me escucha y me alerta a voces de que me van a atropellar y dice que soy muy inocente por cruzar sin que me lleven de la mano, entonces tendré que informarle de que él es ciego y yo no, que no todos somos ciegos y que él es un ciego un poco descarado. Pero aún así le ayudaría a cruzar si me lo pidiera, sin rencores. Lo peor es cuando te encuentras un ciego que no sabe que lo es, se ofende por hacerle entender lo que es y encima te insulta y te da lecciones sobre los peligros del asfalto.

¿Cómo se van a quedar con mi dinero si yo compré BTC en 2014 y ya he recuperado con creces mi inversión? Ahora además de BTC tengo otras prometedoras criptos por las que no he puesto ni un céntimo. Y las voy multiplicando y redistribuyendo con algo de análisis. 

En un foro no se viene a discutir ni a insultar ni a meter a todo el mundo en el mismo saco salvo que se sea un troll. Para ser un troll hay varias buenas razones, así que tampoco te voy a criticar por ello. Esa es la diferencia entre tú y yo. Tú alertas, insultas, tienes prejuicios, etc, mientras que yo te considero tal como dices que eres, un ser humano necesario cuya actitud hacia el dinero es comprensible dada su capacidad. Solo que bastante osado y poco consciente de que no todo el mundo tiene sus limitaciones en ciertos temas. Aunque todos tenemos limitaciones en algunos temas. Sin rencor.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Abr 2018)

Interesante articulo acerca de la centralización de la minería que muestra diferentes escenarios donde puede ser un riesgo. 

Mining Centralization Scenarios

---------- Post added 15-abr-2018 at 08:11 ----------

Recopilación de artículos acerca de la descentralización en Bitcoin. Recoge tambien, respecto a los escenarios ya pasados (UASF, Segwit2X...) varios artículos que merece la pena releer.

pro-decentralization-link-list · GitHub


----------



## tastas (15 Abr 2018)

Soros ha vuelto a comprar sin que se note.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Abr 2018)

Esperando a recibir este libro en edición impresa. Esta teniendo muy buenas críticas entre la comunidad Bitcoin.






El autor hoy: "Trying to understand Bitcoin? More important than who to listen to is who to NOT listen to. 
Ignore anyone who promotes any coins other than Bitcoin. If they understood BTC they'd never do thay. They'll only confuse you & distract you from what matters to profit from you."

Twitter


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Abr 2018)

Preparemos los memes de Vegeta por tercera vez jejeje.


----------



## tastas (16 Abr 2018)

Shrug face invertido: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ de libro en el mercado diario.


----------



## p_pin (16 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Shrug face invertido: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ de libro en el mercado diario.



Y eso qué significa?


----------



## tastas (16 Abr 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Y eso qué significa?



¯\_(ツ)_/¯
No sé XD

Taptap


----------



## Venganza. (16 Abr 2018)

estan las ballenas comprando alts a mansalva y por es osube btc?


----------



## bmbnct (16 Abr 2018)

Faucet para LN en mainnet. Generas un pago de hasta 150 satoshis, lo pegas y te los transfiere. También es posible transferir para apoyar la iniciativa.

Community Jar

---------- Post added 16-abr-2018 at 17:48 ----------

El volumen de c/v de Bitcoins en Venezuela sigue en aumento (y lo que te rondaré...)


----------



## p_pin (16 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> [/COLOR]El volumen de c/v de Bitcoins en Venezuela sigue en aumento (y lo que te rondaré...)



Puff es que asumiendo como bueno el dato siguiente de inflación, un 453% en los 3 primeros meses:

Venezuela: en apenas tres meses, la inflación fue de 453%


Aunque hubieran comprado BTC en Diciembre en máximos, a 19-20.000 dólares (que podría parecer el peor momento de comprar), seguirían manteniendo un poder adquisitivo superior a Diciembre, aun con la pérdida en la cotización de BTC.. desde luego para los venezolanos de "a pié" la mejor opción es comprar btc para esquivar la inflación


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2018)

No. No equivoques el "valor nominal" (que puede ser mayor) con el "poder de compra" que es menor.

Para que se hagan una idea el "dólar bitcoin" cotiza a 530.000 bolívares.

Dado que el bitcoin cuesta unos 8000 dólares, resulta que un sólo bitcoin equivale a 530.000 x 8000 = 4.240.000.000 (4 billones y pico de bolivares).

Los 3 "billones" de bolívares que marca ese gráfico equivalen a menos de 1 bitcoin.

Fui a buscar la cotización y todavía es más (*596.000 bolivares *x dólar "bitcoin")


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Abr 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Puff es que asumiendo como bueno el dato siguiente de inflación, un 453% en los 3 primeros meses:
> 
> Venezuela: en apenas tres meses, la inflación fue de 453%
> 
> ...



Al final Maduro hará ricos a los venezolanos sin quererlo...


----------



## p_pin (16 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> No. No equivoques el "valor nominal" (que puede ser mayor) con el "poder de compra" que es menor.
> 
> Para que se hagan una idea el "dólar bitcoin" cotiza a 530.000 bolívares.
> 
> ...



En el gráfico yo veo el valor máximo entre 2.400.000.000*M* y 3.000.000.000*M*

No creo que esas M sean millones, sería demasiado volúmen, parecen Miles (habría que añadir entonces 3 ceros), tenemos tirando por lo bajo: unos 2.400.000.000.000, es decir 2,4 billones españoles ( y si no me equivoco 2,4 trillones americanos)

2.400.000.000.000 entre la cotización en BF (4.240.000.000) = 566 btc de negociación en una semana

Que parece más razonable que tus "menos de 1 btc de negociación en una semana"...


----------



## Costa2439 (16 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> No. No equivoques el "valor nominal" (que puede ser mayor) con el "poder de compra" que es menor.
> 
> Para que se hagan una idea el "dólar bitcoin" cotiza a 530.000 bolívares.
> 
> ...



En un par de meses compro el pais y los echo a todos


----------



## Hect0r (17 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Anda que no tiene el querido líder control y atención sobre el hilo de Bitcoin. Ha cerrado el último y abierto este nuevo como un bitcoinero más.
> 
> Si se declara la DUI en catalufistán y meten los piojosos un corralito en las oficinas bancarias de allí, las risas de los bitcoineros de este hilo se van a escuchar hasta incluso durante el 502 bad gateway



Bien dicho.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Abr 2018)

Parece que LocalBitcoins esta requiriendo identificación (KYC/AML) para poder operar.


----------



## tastas (17 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Parece que LocalBitcoins esta requiriendo identificación (KYC/AML) para poder operar.



Pensaba que llevaba tiempo así. Hace un par de días quise abrir una cuenta nueva para postear un intercambio en mano y me pidió verificar identidad. ::

RIP LBTC. Como alternativa se me ocurre openbazaar, lo malo que no tiene búsqueda por localización a lo Wallapop.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Abr 2018)

Una putada lo de localbitcoins.

Cuando leí lo de la red de lavado de dinero colombiana que cayó en España (17 personas) que blanqueaba pasta mediante Bitcoin vi que las fuerzas de seguridad habían obtenido la información de un "famoso exchanger ubicado en Finlandia". ¿Sabéis que exchanger tiene su sede en Helsinki? Efectivamente localbitcoins.

Así que, si unimos aquella información con el KYC Y AML de esta noticia, pues podemos deducir que localbitcoins ya no ofrece privacidad a las haciendas estatales.

¿Opciones alternativas? Bitsquare, el mercado de Bitcoinity y Openbazaar con algún mapita que ponga el área en el que estás dispuesto a hacer el intercambio cara a cara.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (17 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Opciones alternativas? Bitsquare, el mercado de Bitcoinity y Openbazaar con algún mapita que ponga el área en el que estás dispuesto a hacer el intercambio cara a cara.




Con bitsquare hice algunas compras y ventas y todo perfecto, pero dejo de funcionar y me puse Bisq, y la última operación que hice se quedo en el limbo, y he perdido (eso creo, porque me parece muy complicado) la fianza, que creo eran 0.01 o 0.02btc. Y por mucho que lo miro por delante y por detrás no consigo recuperarla.

Recuerdo que multisigna iba superbien, y tal vez sería la mejor opción.

Algo habrá que hacer, ¿no?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Parece que LocalBitcoins esta requiriendo identificación (KYC/AML) para poder operar.



Una pregunta, tú que parece que controlas bastante de temas tecnológicos de Bitcoin: si yo me hago un full node para Bitcoin y por lo que sea deja de funcionar (la fuente se quema, se pierde la conexión a la red), cuáles pueden ser las consecuencias tanto para la red como para el propietario del full node?


----------



## tastas (17 Abr 2018)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Con bitsquare hice algunas compras y ventas y todo perfecto, pero dejo de funcionar y me puse Bisq



Bitsquare pasó a llamarse Bisq por temor a patentes por el nombre, hay muchas empresas que se llaman Square. La nueva marca se lanzó con un cliente nuevo que incluía muchas novedades, lo que hizo que el software de Bitsquare no fuera compatible con el anterior.



> La última operación que hice se quedo en el limbo, y he perdido (eso creo, porque me parece muy complicado) la fianza, que creo eran 0.01 o 0.02btc. Y por mucho que lo miro por delante y por detrás no consigo recuperarla.



Abriste hilo en el foro de Bisq?. El exchange funciona bastante bien a día de hoy, incluso ya cuenta con una liquidez muy adecuada para comprar y vender puntualmente. Aunque siempre puede haber problemas, los moderadores están ahí para ayudar en caso de que algo falle y si no incumples las normas deliberadamente, es raro que hagas algo lo suficientemente mal como para acarrear una pérdida de dinero. Yo llevo muchas transacciones desde la época de Bitsquare sin ningún problema mayor ni intento de timo.
Así a botepronto, muchos problemas cuando hay transacciones que no aparecen, se resuelven resincronizando la cadena en "configuración - info de red - borrar archivo y resincronizar". También puedes recuperar todas tus claves privadas pulsando alt+J. Te digo esto porque es muy raro que se pierdan monedas a menos que sea en un intercambio debido a que el moderador considere que no has hecho lo que correspondía en el trato, que no creo que sea tu caso.



> Recuerdo que multisigna iba superbien, y tal vez sería la mejor opción.
> 
> Algo habrá que hacer, ¿no?



Multisigna era una opción muy buena que no tuvo tracción en la comunidad. Sigue funcionando medio zombi pero nunca llegó a tener volumen, y aunque llegó mucho antes que Bisq, no deja de ser una página centralizada donde tenías que fiarte de que tus datos serían bien protegidos. De hecho, una de las razones por las que puede que no triunfara es que sus desarrolladores no salieron nunca del anonimato porque sabían que si de verdad querían proteger a los usuarios de multisigna era el camino a seguir.
Hoy Bisq sí que tiene volumen suficientel, y más desde que tiene tanto volumen en USD como en EUR (le costó despegar al volumen en USD). 
Lo malo (y por eso no lo he puesto como alternativa) es que utilizar tu cuenta bancaria e intercambiar cara a cara son dos cosas muy diferentes. Por mucho que Bisq sea la mejor herramienta planteada hasta el momento para el intercambio fiat-btc a través de pagos electrónicos de manera descentralizada y privada, la labor que se hacía desde Localbitcoins siempre será muy necesaria y hoy necesitamos un sustituto.
Me pregunto si en OB se pondrán manos a la obra. En el hilo de reddit hablan de Buy bitcoin instantly | Paxful y lo he probado pero no me acaba de convencer porque no soy capaz de filtrar por localidades de compra-venta y hay demasiados medios de pago morralla tipo neteller a elegir.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2018 at 17:44 ----------




Profesor Falken dijo:


> Una pregunta, tú que parece que controlas bastante de temas tecnológicos de Bitcoin: si yo me hago un full node para Bitcoin y por lo que sea deja de funcionar (la fuente se quema, se pierde la conexión a la red), cuáles pueden ser las consecuencias tanto para la red como para el propietario del full node?



Ninguna, más allá de la pérdida de un nodo entre tantos. E ahí la fuerza de la descentralización. Los bitcoins del propietario del full node seguirían en las mismas direcciones y la red sigue pudiendo funcionar.
Si Bitcoin tuviera que depender de que alguien se conecte o no, estaríamos jodidos.
Cuando estás un tiempo con el nodo desconectado, lo que hace al volver es sincronizarse, descargar todos los bloques que le faltan y verificar por sí mismo que son válidos hasta el momento actual.


----------



## MIP (17 Abr 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Banquito de confianza dice el parguelas xdd





“Banco de confianza” es como decir “asesino en serie simpático” o “jihadista tolerante”


----------



## cagabandurrias (18 Abr 2018)

JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO... si a los gurúes los despluman, imaginad a pardillos como vosotros...

Roban dos millones de euros a un gurú de las criptomonedas durante un directo en Youtube | Tecnología


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (18 Abr 2018)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO... si a los gurúes los despluman, imaginad a pardillos como vosotros...
> 
> Roban dos millones de euros a un gurú de las criptomonedas durante un directo en Youtube | Tecnología



Gurú? Ese es un payaso que nadie sabe cómo se hizo famoso leyendo páginas web de ICOs y cobrando por ello. 

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (18 Abr 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> Gurú? Ese es un payaso que nadie sabe cómo se hizo famoso leyendo páginas web de ICOs y cobrando por ello.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk



Mostrando su saldo en criptomonedas en Youtube y guardando passwords en la nube... Un águila.

Taptap


----------



## barborico (18 Abr 2018)

Se rumorea que lo ha hecho a posta para no pagar a hacienda.

No se puede gestionar dos millones de pavos así. Y encima en directo, que casualidad.

Y pongo un twit de que los fondos se han movido a kucoin, lo borro, y a los minutos el "hacker" mueve los fondos a kucoin. Curioso.


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2018)

http://news.8btc.com/chinese-mining-pools-take-up-90-of-the-global-hashpower


----------



## tastas (18 Abr 2018)

Lista Falciani: Falciani: Suiza aprovecha la debilidad de España para pedir mi extradición

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (18 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Hola que tal.
> 
> CNBC's Fast Money
> ‏@CNBCFastMoney
> ...



Pero pon los resultados de SU encuesta hombre!! 

Venga, ya lo pongo yo; por cierto me parece de mal gusto que en la encuesta no estén las opciones de Bitcoin Gold o Super Bitcoin, los Bitcoins verdaderos.

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (18 Abr 2018)

Dejo esto por aquí, muy chulo el sito web:

Bitcoin designed


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Te pongo yo una encuesta verdaderamente fiable de quién está comprando más de qué:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Vas a venir al hilo de Bitcoin cada vez que los estafadores de Bcrash hagáis un pump and dump? ¿Has visto la gráfica histórica de Bcrash medida en bitcoins?


----------



## Arctic (18 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Te pongo yo una encuesta verdaderamente fiable de quién está comprando más de qué:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La encuesta es tan fiable que hoy es el primer día que hablas de ella en el último mes. Si el primer día que sube vienes aquí a contarlo, muy convencido no estarás de tener comprado el "bitcoin auténtico".


----------



## Seronoser (18 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Lista Falciani: Falciani: Suiza aprovecha la debilidad de España para pedir mi extradición
> 
> Taptap



La debilidad de España?? jajaja

Será del gobierno y de la oposición.
Porque el Rey y los jueces, tienen los cojones bien puestos


----------



## tastas (18 Abr 2018)

Seronoser dijo:


> La debilidad de España?? jajaja
> 
> Será del gobierno y de la oposición.
> Porque el Rey y los jueces, tienen los cojones bien puestos



He colgado la noticia porque refleja que las élites ya saben dónde se van a mover los capitales de verdad, e incluso ya lo están haciendo. La duda es si Bitcoin seguirá siendo lo suficientemente fuerte para no depender de terceros y por tanto, dejar que pequeños ahorros tengan el trato de una cuenta en Suiza.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (18 Abr 2018)

Primera versión de los "submarine swaps".

GitHub - submarineswaps/swaps-service: Submarine Swaps Service

Para probarlo en testnet (a ver si veis la troleada del que lo ha programado ): Submarine Swaps

Twitter


----------



## silverwindow (19 Abr 2018)

Hola soy nuevo y tal.
Que bitcoin es el bueno ,el bitcoin o el bitcoin cash? 

troll mode [off]


----------



## p_pin (19 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> He colgado la noticia porque refleja que las élites ya saben dónde se van a mover los capitales de verdad, e incluso ya lo están haciendo. La duda es si Bitcoin seguirá siendo lo suficientemente fuerte para no depender de terceros y por tanto, dejar que pequeños ahorros tengan el trato de una cuenta en Suiza.
> 
> Taptap



En esa línea de una doble moral hablan en este artículo

La cuestión está en que mucha de la gente que pueda querer invertir en BTC lo acabe haciendo a través de "productos financieros" (especialmente cfd´s), que son pura mierda, por que una de las características de BTC es que es limitado, mientras un CFD´s no lo es

La doble moral de los inversores institucionales con el bitcoin: ¿una estrategia para comprar barato? - Bolsamanía.com

_¿No será que a lo mejor han llevado los precios donde querían para comprar lo más barato posible antes que los demás?”, se pregunta el analista de 'Bolsamanía'._


----------



## Venganza. (19 Abr 2018)

discutir a estas alturas el futuro de btc me parece irrelevante y un gasto de energia inutil, a mi entender, hay que centrarse en dos aspectos:

1- Esquivar a los que quieren quedarse con tus btc (hacienda, hackers, chorizos etc)

2- Dejar una pequeña parte de tu capital btc para especular con otras alts en las momentos oportunos (como ahora)

discrecion, informacion tecnica (cuanta mas mejor) y manejo razonable del riesgo, todo lo demas es dialogo para besugos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Abr 2018)

Yo supongo que los más avispados ya os habréis dado cuenta que, según está diseñada la arquitectura de las LN (que funcionan mediante un mecanismo de enrutado similar al de TOR), puede utilizarse como forma de "ofuscar" los bitcoins que tienes en tu poder por un importe igual al total de bitcoins que mantienes "bloqueados" en tus canales de pago.

Para anonimizar tus bitcoins únicamente tendrías que ir enviándolos a direcciones de tu propiedad en cantidades aleatorias a través de la LN.


----------



## tastas (19 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo supongo que los más avispados ya os habréis dado cuenta que, según está diseñada la arquitectura de las LN (que funcionan mediante un mecanismo de enrutado similar al de TOR), puede utilizarse como forma de "ofuscar" los bitcoins que tienes en tu poder por un importe igual al total de bitcoins que mantienes "bloqueados" en tus canales de pago.
> 
> Para anonimizar tus bitcoins únicamente tendrías que ir enviándolos a direcciones de tu propiedad en cantidades aleatorias a través de la LN.



Antonopoulos ayer colgó un vídeo en que le preguntaban sobre coinjoin y explicaba que btc era trazable y cómo funcionaba coinjoin. Creo que también habló de minero pero en ningún momento de esta cualidad ¿secundaria? de LN.

Taptap

---------- Post added 19-abr-2018 at 12:29 ----------

Pulula en la tele un anuncio de Fanta muy modelno y chupiguay en que aparece la palabra criptomoneda.
Creo que no dejan muy bien el concepto pero dicen que no hay publicidad negativa.

Taptap

---------- Post added 19-abr-2018 at 12:37 ----------

Me pregunto qué entenderán por especulador los que publican una noticia afirmando que "La gran corrección de 2018 ha eliminado a los especuladores del mercado y ha allanado el terreno a grandes fondos"

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (19 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo supongo que los más avispados ya os habréis dado cuenta que, según está diseñada la arquitectura de las LN (que funcionan mediante un mecanismo de enrutado similar al de TOR), puede utilizarse como forma de "ofuscar" los bitcoins que tienes en tu poder por un importe igual al total de bitcoins que mantienes "bloqueados" en tus canales de pago.
> 
> Para anonimizar tus bitcoins únicamente tendrías que ir enviándolos a direcciones de tu propiedad en cantidades aleatorias a través de la LN.



Pues si, y cuando esten listos los submarine swaps, mandas de A a B mediante lightning y listo; más fácil y limpio.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Antonopoulos ayer colgó un vídeo en que le preguntaban sobre coinjoin y explicaba que btc era trazable y cómo funcionaba coinjoin. Creo que también habló de minero pero en ningún momento de esta cualidad ¿secundaria? de LN.



Bitcoin es trazable porque la cadena de bloques estrazable. Ahí yo creo que todos estamos de acuerdo.

Perp resulta que la LN no tiene cadena de bloques y, para más inri, los miembros de la red no tienen forma de saber si el nodo del que reciben la transacción es el originario de la misma o si el nodo al que se la transmiten será el destinatario último.

Es un mecanismo muy bueno de ofuscación de tus bitcoins.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Abr 2018)

Preguntas para los entendidos: 

1. Si me creo un full node de Bitcoin, ¿tengo que descargarme la blockchain entera de forma obligatoria?
2. Si no es necesario, ¿por qué?
3. Si lo es, ¿sabéis si pasa lo mismo con ETH o Monero (un poco offotpic esto, disculpad)?


----------



## tastas (19 Abr 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Preguntas para los entendidos:
> 
> 1. Si me creo un full node de Bitcoin, ¿tengo que descargarme la blockchain entera de forma obligatoria?
> 2. Si no es necesario, ¿por qué?
> 3. Si lo es, ¿sabéis si pasa lo mismo con ETH o Monero (un poco offotpic esto, disculpad)?



1. Desde que se implementó la opción de podado (pruning) de la cadena, no es necesario. Aunque dejaría de ser un full node, seguirías teniendo un altísimo grado de certidumbre de que tu nodo tiene la información correcta.
2. Se puede hacer para disminuir el requerimiento de ancho de banda y espacio en un equipo sin por ello perder fiabilidad (la otra opción es utilizar la información de otro nodo en un cliente ligero, como pasa con los clientes spv como por ejemplo electrum).
3. No sé, aunque tal como tengo entendido que crecen ambas cadenas, especialmente ETH, sería algo bastante útil.


----------



## Ethan20 (19 Abr 2018)

Un poco de optimismo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Sorprendente.
> 
> La LN va a dotar al Bitcoin Core de unas características que ya tienen desde hace varios años muchas otras cryptos.
> 
> ...



¿Quién lo iba a decir y anticipar, eh? Bitcoin parte siendo la criptomoneda de mayor aceptación, la más segura, la más descentralizada, la que dispone de mayor y mejor potencia de desarrollo...y ahora puede incorporar cualquier característica interesante a través de segundas capas sin necesidad de estafar a nadie ni de poner en peligro a sus usuarios haciéndolos pasar por shitxchangers más opacos que el ojete de un grillo.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Abr 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Un poco de optimismo



El viejete cabrón Mc Afee está jugando con su polla, yo soy optimista, pero 1 millón de dólares para 2020 son palabras mayores.


----------



## jorgitonew (19 Abr 2018)

cualquier shitcoin hace más cosas que bitcoin


----------



## Ricardo_gs (19 Abr 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El viejete cabrón Mc Afee está jugando con su polla, yo soy optimista, pero 1 millón de dólares para 2020 son palabras mayores.



Tendría que ser del tamaño de los derivados y deuda para alcanzar tal cifra, y ese burbujon que necesita 3 planetas tierras para pagarse, hacen ver al bitcoin un grano de arena en una playa


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin es trazable porque la cadena de bloques estrazable. Ahí yo creo que todos estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> Perp resulta que la LN no tiene cadena de bloques y, para más inri, los miembros de la red no tienen forma de saber si el nodo del que reciben la transacción es el originario de la misma o si el nodo al que se la transmiten será el destinatario último.
> 
> Es un mecanismo muy bueno de ofuscación de tus bitcoins.




De todas formas la trazabilidad del bitcoin no es preocupante tomando unas minimas medidas. Con no reutilizar direcciones es suficiente. Aun en el caso de que haga una retirada de un exchange a una direccion mia, (la cual podrian trazar) no hay mas que hacer un segundo envio a una tercera direccion. Y esa tercera direccion nadie sabra si es mia o si he realizado una compra.

Ademas con las direcciones de cambio que se crean automaticamente al hacer un envio tambien se dificulta muchisimo la trazabilidad. Nadie sabe si esas direcciones de cambio son mias o no.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Abr 2018)

Extenso artículo respondiendo 15 argumentos típicos contra Lightning Network.

Don


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Para qué cojones queremos que Core haga cosas que ya hacen otras criptos perfectamente bien, y con el mismo nivel de seguridad, descentralización, y aceptación.



Esto es sencilla y llánamente, mentira. Y es la diferencia entre el discurso típico del estafador de las shitcoins y el de un bitcoinero.

Ninguna shitcoin es "más rápida", igual de "segura" o igual de descentralizada que Bitcoin.

Ni en el número de nodos, ni en la potencia de minado, ni en la descentralización de la red, ni en la infalsificabilidad de la cadena de bloques, ni en la resistencia frente al análisis de tráfico de red, ni en la irreversibilidad de la flecha del tiempo, ni en la potencia de desarrollo, ni en la distribución de masa monetaria, ni en ningún parámetro de interés vas a encontrar una shitcoin ni medianamente comparable a Bitcoin.




keinur dijo:


> Tu sigue viendo gigantes... algún día te darás cuenta de que solo son molinos.
> 
> Toma nota: LN es, y será, un FRACASO.



¿Cómo van tus Bcrashes? Ya hace semanas que la red de la LN, incluso en fase beta, superaba a la red de nodos de Bcrash.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Abr 2018)

Hashrate en ATH e incremento de la dificultad de un 9% en 7 días.


----------



## Venganza. (20 Abr 2018)

Ricardo_gs dijo:


> Iniciado por Parlakistan Ver Mensaje
> 
> El viejete cabrón Mc Afee está jugando con su polla, yo soy optimista, pero 1 millón de dólares para 2020 son palabras mayores.
> 
> Tendría que ser del tamaño de los derivados y deuda para alcanzar tal cifra, y ese burbujon que necesita 3 planetas tierras para pagarse, hacen ver al bitcoin un grano de arena en una playa



realemente no. Segun el grafico que adjuntas deuda mas derivados = 759 trillones americanos de dolares

759 000 000 000 000 $ / 17 000 000 bitcoins en 2020 = 45 000 000 $ /btc


----------



## tastas (20 Abr 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> realemente no. Segun el grafico que adjuntas deuda mas derivados = 759 trillones americanos de dolares
> 
> 759 000 000 000 000 $ / 17 000 000 bitcoins en 2020 = 45 000 000 $ /btc



Tampoco me parece mal precio. ::

Taptap


----------



## Venganza. (20 Abr 2018)

alguno a comprado bitcoins en un cajero en al calle? son mucho mas caros que en un exchange?


----------



## silverwindow (20 Abr 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> alguno a comprado bitcoins en un cajero en al calle? son mucho mas caros que en un exchange?



ni idea, pero por lo que dicen te piden casi muestras de sangre y la foto de tu abuela


----------



## Venganza. (20 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> ni idea, pero por lo que dicen te piden casi muestras de sangre y la foto de tu abuela



los hay anonimos


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Abr 2018)

Otro pumpazo gordo jojojo.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Abr 2018)

Los inviernos son bajistas, los otoños alcistas, y luego primavera y verano depende. Suele ser así con BTC y las criptomonedas en general.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hashrate en ATH e incremento de la dificultad de un 9% en 7 días.




Habia algun retrasado por aqui, al cual no voy a nombrar, promocionador de bcash que anunciaba las subidas de dificultad como algo negativo. Hasta ahi llega la ignorancia y/o manipulacion de estos individuos.

Volviendo al tema... se esta notando la llegada de nuevos proveedores de ASICs para minar. Esto es una buenisima noticia, todo lo que sea quitar poder a Bitmain es positivo. No es que sea un problema grave pero cuanto menos se centralice la produccion de ASICs y los pools de minado mejor.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Abr 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> los hay anonimos



dime uno es España.


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## orbeo (20 Abr 2018)

Parece ser que el chino está quemando el 12% de los BCH de cada bloque minado.

Twitter


----------



## candelario (20 Abr 2018)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Bitcoin: La huida de película del mayor ladrón de bitcoins de la historia al que nadie ha vuelto a ver



¿Cuantos bitcoins ha robado?

Creo que ha robado servidores para minar.

Es una cosa completamente diferente.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> *Twitter - Check out bitcoin cash since @BKBrianKelly pitched it earlier this week $BCH*



Pump&dump






---------- Post added 20-abr-2018 at 21:28 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Parece ser que el chino está quemando el 12% de los BCH de cada bloque minado.
> 
> Twitter



Medidas desesperadas, como no hay demanda, queman monedas para contener la oferta.
De todas formas, si están quemando las comisiones no serán más que cuatro duros porque la usan Jihan, Roger y el del tambor.

Añado: Antpool quema 12% de las comisiones de Bitcoin Cash para generar rentabilidad a sus inversionistas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Medidas desesperadas, como no hay demanda, queman monedas para contener la oferta.




Pero es que encima esto es mas para salir en una noticia que otra cosa. Dicen que van a quemar un 12% de las fees. Por ahi decian que las fees de bcash son practicamente 0 por lo que un 12% de 0 = 0

El colmo de la manipulacion vamos...


----------



## tastas (20 Abr 2018)

Imaginad que hubierais comprado Bcash y tuvierais que aguantar sinsentidos como mineros quemando dinero.
Que será lo próximo, cambiar el algoritmo de dificultad para "ajustar" la creación de monedas a su gusto?

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (21 Abr 2018)

Buenos días!!






Precaución a los que estén especulando con shitcoins/shitforks que como siga así Bitcoin se carga la subida de estas de un plumazo.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2018 at 08:43 ----------

Otro enlace desmitiendo falsas creencias sobre Lightning Network (que alguien crea que es una altcoin es de traca ):

Lightning Network Myths, Busted

---------- Post added 21-abr-2018 at 08:50 ----------

Otro tema, un poco off-topic pero sirve para valorar mejor las cualidades de bitcoin y las soluciones de segunda capa.

Parece ser que ya no es posible montar un nodo completo de Ethereum ni siquiera en un server de gama alta.

En Ethereum lo han camuflado llamando full node a los nodos que validan y archival node a los nodos que mantienen la historia de la blockchain.

Pero ya no se puede, es físicamente imposible validar desde 0 y llegar a sincronizar.

Twitter

Lei tambien que hay uno por ahí que puso un server a sincronizar hace 200 días y lo ha tenido que apagar porque no había manera.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Buenos días!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnífica noticia la de Ethereum. Al final la realidad se impone, aunque sea a hostias.

Bitcoin es la única criptomoneda que se enfrenta a problemas reales y que aporta soluciones factibles. Ethereum es un ejemplo de lo calentito que se vive debajo del paragüas de Bitcoin y las hostias de realidad que te llevas cuando llega el momento de volar solito.

Ale, ahora a ver con qué "solución creativa" engatusa Vitalik a sus correligionarios para mantener el chiringuito a flote.


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Magnífica noticia la de Ethereum. Al final la realidad se impone, aunque sea a hostias.
> 
> Bitcoin es la única criptomoneda que se enfrenta a problemas reales y que aporta soluciones factibles. Ethereum es un ejemplo de lo calentito que se vive debajo del paragüas de Bitcoin y las hostias de realidad que te llevas cuando llega el momento de volar solito.
> 
> Ale, ahora a ver con qué "solución creativa" engatusa Vitalik a sus correligionarios para mantener el chiringuito a flote.



esto es lo único cierto que dices... bitcoin se enfrenta a problemas reales, expecificamente el de ser tan mierda e inútil como el Bolívar venezolano


----------



## tastas (21 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Magnífica noticia la de Ethereum. Al final la realidad se impone, aunque sea a hostias.
> 
> Bitcoin es la única criptomoneda que se enfrenta a problemas reales y que aporta soluciones factibles. Ethereum es un ejemplo de lo calentito que se vive debajo del paragüas de Bitcoin y las hostias de realidad que te llevas cuando llega el momento de volar solito.
> 
> Ale, ahora a ver con qué "solución creativa" engatusa Vitalik a sus correligionarios para mantener el chiringuito a flote.



Vitalikcoin también tiene problemas reales. Y muy graves, como por ejemplo aclararse con el ritmo de creación de moneda.
Supongo que entre los 4 nodos completos que quedarán se sabrán entender.

Taptap


----------



## Speculo (21 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> En Ethereum lo han camuflado llamando full node a los nodos que validan y archival node a los nodos que mantienen la historia de la blockchain.
> 
> Pero ya no se puede, es físicamente imposible validar desde 0 y llegar a sincronizar.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, fruto creo de mi falta de actualización. 

Para evitar lo que dicen está sucediendo en ethereum, los desarrolladores de bitcoin crean LN, que es una capa o canal privado donde las transacciones que se producen en ella no se materializan en la BlockChain hasta que el canal se cierra ¿más o menos es así o me estoy liando? 

Si es así ¿qué impide a ethereum adoptar el mismo sistema y obligar, por la naturaleza de esa red, a su adopción inmediata? 
Y otra cuestión ¿La adopción de LN en bitcoin es obligatoria? ¿Si no se adopta masivamente estaría bitcoin con el mismo problema que dice este hombre que tiene ahora mismo ethereum?


----------



## Geldschrank (21 Abr 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Si es así ¿qué impide a ethereum adoptar el mismo sistema y obligar, por la naturaleza de esa red, a su adopción inmediata?
> Y otra cuestión ¿La adopción de LN en bitcoin es obligatoria? ¿Si no se adopta masivamente estaría bitcoin con el mismo problema que dice este hombre que tiene ahora mismo ethereum?



Supongo que podrían hacerlo. En bitcoin la LN puedes usarla o no. El caso es que si tienes que comprar algo a través de ella lo tendrás que hacer o si no, tocará hacer una transacción normal y corriente, más cara, aunque ahora que está SegWit, no tanto.

Yo lo que no tengo claro es si cuando abres un canal LN, el dinero que pones se queda bloqueado o no.
Un ejemplo. Abres un canal con la LN de El Corte Inglés (ejem) con 1 bitcoin de saldo, y hasta que no lo acabes o cierres el canal esa cantidad queda bloqueada en el canal, no??

Si sólo tienes un canal está bien, pero tener que andando bloqueando monedas con varios canales lo veo poco eficiente.


----------



## tastas (21 Abr 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Si sólo tienes un canal está bien, pero tener que andando bloqueando monedas con varios canales lo veo poco eficiente.



A qué te refieres con bloqueado? En cualquier momento puedes ver cerrar el canal con tu saldo y "bloquearlo" en una dirección Bitcoin.
Os montáis muchas pajas mentales y ahora ya basta con bajarse eclair de la tienda de Android para ver cómo va esto, que aún está en su niñez.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (21 Abr 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Una pregunta, fruto creo de mi falta de actualización.
> 
> Para evitar lo que dicen está sucediendo en ethereum, los desarrolladores de bitcoin crean LN, que es una capa o canal privado donde las transacciones que se producen en ella no se materializan en la BlockChain hasta que el canal se cierra ¿más o menos es así o me estoy liando?
> 
> ...



En Ethereum existe el proyecto offchain llamado Raiden que se inspiró en Lightning Network. Otras soluciones en las que estan trabajando para favorecer el escalado son Sharding, Plasma y el cambio gradual a PoS ; desconozco la evolución de ninguno de ellos pero en mi opinión han dejado crecer demasiado la bola y creo que otras de su competencia (NEO por ejemplo) le van a comer la tostada. Eso si antes no lo hacen las sidechains o drivechains; RSK por ejemplo.

El uso de Lightning Network no es obligatorio. Nadie te obliga a usarlo si quieres pagar bitcoins. 

En Bitcoin todo depende del consenso, si segwit ha salido adelante es porque los operadores de nodos lo han implementado. En el caso de LN y las futuras soluciones de segunda capa tienen una característica que parece que se omite, si quiero la utilizo y si no me quedo en la primera capa. 

Lightning es una propuesta de escalabilidad de Bitcoin basado en capas, no es sustituta ni pretende serlo y seguro que no será la única a medio plazo.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2018 at 21:02 ----------




tastas dijo:


> A qué te refieres con bloqueado? En cualquier momento puedes ver cerrar el canal con tu saldo y "bloquearlo" en una dirección Bitcoin.
> Os montáis muchas pajas mentales y ahora ya basta con bajarse eclair de la tienda de Android para ver cómo va esto, que aún está en su niñez.
> 
> Taptap



Además que no necesitas abrir un canal con 'El corte Ingles', con que el nodo al que accedas conozca una ruta para llegar, es suficiente. 

Estoy con @tastas, bajad la wallet de Eclair y probadlo, es como al final mejor se aprende.


----------



## sirpask (21 Abr 2018)

Bitcoin 2018 tech recap

1) Lightning, BOLT standard, onion routing protocol https://youtu.be/D-nKuInDq6g
2) Atomic swaps https://youtu.be/fNFBA2UmUmg
3) CoinJoin tx, mixing, bulletproof https://youtu.be/rKoMvOH4zoY
4) MimbleWimble, schnorr sig https://youtu.be/qloq75ekxv0

Videos by @aantonop https://twitter.com/onemanatatime/status/987655533581619200/photo/1

5) MAST, sidechains and drivechains, Taproot, Graftroot, and other BIPs https://t.co/3ZfLOa5J7l


----------



## Geldschrank (21 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> A qué te refieres con bloqueado? En cualquier momento puedes ver cerrar el canal con tu saldo y "bloquearlo" en una dirección Bitcoin.
> Os montáis muchas pajas mentales y ahora ya basta con bajarse eclair de la tienda de Android para ver cómo va esto, que aún está en su niñez.
> 
> Taptap



Pero si cierras el canal, ya pagas la comisión, con lo cual, hay alguna diferencia entre abrir un canal y cerrarlo con la consabida comisión a hacer una transacción normal y corriente.

Eclair tendría que probarlo, pero de Android no me fío mucho.


----------



## tastas (21 Abr 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Pero si cierras el canal, ya pagas la comisión, con lo cual, hay alguna diferencia entre abrir un canal y cerrarlo con la consabida comisión a hacer una transacción normal y corriente.
> 
> Eclair tendría que probarlo, pero de Android no me fío mucho.



No te fíes de LN para grandes cantidades sigue estando en fase embrionaria así que si Android no te parece seguro (en mi opinión es más seguro que Windows para un uso normal, y Windows se está usando en empresas) no importa porque igualmente no deberías usarlo de manera habitual con grandes cantidades.

Abrir un canal y cerrarlo sería algo así como pagar una entrada de cine para ver los anuncios y salirte en durante el inicio. Puedes hacerlo pero no tiene mucho sentido.

Muy importante lo que remarca bmbnct. La red Lighning te permite hacer pagos a diferentes pagadores, con lo que hacer varios pagos una vez abres un canal es algo fácil de imaginar.

Taptap


----------



## Geldschrank (22 Abr 2018)

Entiendo que lo que hacen es compartir la información de la dirección de envío con la de bitcoin y luego ya de paso identificar la IP de origen de la transacción (se puede??) para tener a la gente más controlada.

Así van generando una base de datos de monederos y propietarios.

Me imagino que lo que habrá que hacer es no hacer compras en esos sitios, Amazon el primero.


Amazon Wins Patent for Data Stream to ‘Identify’ Bitcoin Users for Law Enforcement

Amazon Wins Patent for Data Stream to


----------



## emvl (22 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin es la única criptomoneda que se enfrenta a problemas reales y que aporta soluciones factibles.



Y esto es lo que se llama adopción real y soluciones, pero que ni en bitcoin sabéis lo que es eso, porque seguís con la ilusión de que bitcoin soluciona problemas que en realidad no soluciona.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Abr 2018)

¿Otro novato con los deditos pillados en shitcoins?

Anda que no se os ha avisado

El día que el administrador de Poloniex os haga un exit scam o lo vuelvan a hackear lo celebraré con champán. No es más que lo que os merecéis. Por ignorantes y por avariciosos.

Anda, léete lo que es la flecha del tiempo en el hilo de la shitcoin IOTA y verás por qué no puede funcionar de forma descentralizada.


----------



## Pirro (22 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> esto es lo único cierto que dices... bitcoin se enfrenta a problemas reales, *expecificamente* el de ser tan mierda e inútil como el Bolívar venezolano



Tienes una capacidad de análisis acorde con tu ortografía.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Abr 2018)

Electrum 3.1.3, actualizad malditos.

Electrum Bitcoin Wallet


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Abr 2018)

Por cierto los devs de Electrum ya están trabajando en integrar LN al monedero:

lightning: add --simnet and --lightning switches · spesmilo/electrum@2d29f0a · GitHub


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Abr 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Electrum 3.1.3, actualizad malditos.
> 
> Electrum Bitcoin Wallet



joder, otra vez


----------



## bmbnct (22 Abr 2018)

Parte del código de la factura (invoice) que se genera en Lightning Network explicado con colores:






---------- Post added 22-abr-2018 at 20:05 ----------

Artículo ameno sobre la adopción de Bitcoin en países subdesarrollados.

The Key to Bitcoin Adoption in Developing Countries

---------- Post added 22-abr-2018 at 20:17 ----------

Se han pasado los 2000 nodos en la red principal de Lightning Network. Con 5650 canales y 150000$ de capacidad.


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Otro novato con los deditos pillados en shitcoins?
> 
> Anda que no se os ha avisado
> 
> ...



paleto, borrego, estafador

anda que no has hecho perder dinero a la gente con tus paranoias de quiebras, descentralizaciones y demás gilipolleces propias de un enfermo mental



---------- Post added 23-abr-2018 at 01:23 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Tienes una capacidad de análisis acorde con tu ortografía.



grandiosa contrarreplica.. la enmarcare en mi retrete para hacer puntería a la hora de mear


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Abr 2018)

¿Keinur, no tienes nada que decir de la debacle de Ethereum y de que cualquier shitcoin, en cuanto intenta abordar algún problema real fuera del paragüas de Bitcoin, queda completamente en evidencia su fracaso? ¿O sencillamente te conformas con seguir información irreal de coinmarketcap de shitcoins a las que apenas siquiera se les puede meter cortos ni siquiera en shitxchangers opacos como el ojete de un grillo?

Ahí tenemos a Ethereum en la que nadie puede mantener un full node, o Bcrash en la que Jihan tiene el absoluto control de la red y en la que el chiringuito se sostiene mientras dure Poloniex.

Parece que vivís en un mundo en el que la realidad ni existe ni se la espera. Os regodeáis conformistas con la información irreal que os muestra una paginita centralizada sobre una cotización irreal vertida, principalmente, por un exchanger opaco y en el que ni siquiera se le pueden meter cortos a esa mierda de shitcoin.

¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## silverwindow (23 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Qué debacle Mojón?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



porque esta subiendo tanto bcash?


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Abr 2018)

Está subiendo el market cap y bajando la dominancia de BTC. 
Estamos en un shit-ciclo. 
Se puede entrar a surfear, pero te levantan los btcs a poco que te cace el ciclo siguiente, el de retirada a BTC. 

El market cap es una trampa. En este mercado se pumpea brutalmente.


----------



## Venganza. (23 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Tienes razón en lo de los ciclos, pero cada ciclo de "subida" del BTC alcanza máximos menores que el anterior, lo cual quiere decir que no se llega a recuperar de las bajadas en ningún caso.
> 
> Para muestra un botón:
> 
> ...



En lo que llevamos de año la dominancia de bitcoin se mantiene en un 38%, la de bitcoin cash a bajado un 15%.

no se crypto sera al que acabe sustituyendo a bitcoin, si es q sucede, pero desde luego, se cual no va a ser.


----------



## michinato (23 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> ...
> Parece ser que ya no es posible montar un nodo completo de Ethereum ni siquiera en un server de gama alta.
> 
> En Ethereum lo han camuflado llamando full node a los nodos que validan y archival node a los nodos que mantienen la historia de la blockchain.
> ...




Buenas bmbnct. 

Esta me parece una ocasión genial para que pueda aprender un poco más acerca de este tema y que me expliquéis si quizás estoy equivocando conceptos.


Por lo que yo entiendo en Ethereum no hace falta el listado de todos los estados anteriores ya que en su modelo lo que importa es el Estado/Saldo de la cuenta actual.

Si el estado de una cuenta fue actualizado y validado por última vez hace 500 bloques no es necesario conocer lo que hizo o pasó antes de esos 500 bloques para poder validar que lo que haga ahora está bien o no. 


Esto que comentas de ETH yo no lo veo tan diferente a lo que se ha hecho en Bitcoin separando las firmas con el Segwit, de manera que ya no hace falta almacenar en la blockchain las firmas de cada una de las transacciones.


A lo que me refiero es que un nodo que se enganche ahora a la red de Bitcoin no va a tener que validar todas las firmas de las transacciones antiguas. El nodo asume que los bloques ya han sido comprobados y se puede enganchar a la blockchain de Bitcoin sin descargarse las firmas antiguas (segregadas) y empezar a validar ahora. 


Corrígeme si me equivoco, y si es así, de hecho me encantaría que lo explicaras de forma sencilla para que todos nos podamos enterar y aprender.



Edito: Corrección de una palabra: transacción <-> estado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Abr 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Por lo que yo entiendo en Ethereum no hace falta el listado de todos los estados anteriores ya que en su modelo lo que importa es el Estado/Saldo de la cuenta actual.



Esto que dices, en un sistema descentralizado, es imposible sin la solución que encontró Satoshi Nakamoto al problema de los generales bizantinos.

En un sistema descentralizado y a través de canales de comunicación inseguros, un número indeterminado de nodos no puede encontrar un consenso periódico sobre las situaciones de estado del sistema sin recurrir al encadenamiento de pruebas de trabajo.

Meteos esto en la mollera de una vez y dejad de bailarles el agua a los estafadores de las shitcoins.


----------



## michinato (23 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto que dices, en un sistema descentralizado, es imposible sin la solución que encontró Satoshi Nakamoto al problema de los generales bizantinos.
> 
> En un sistema descentralizado y a través de canales de comunicación inseguros, un número indeterminado de nodos no puede encontrar un consenso periódico sobre las situaciones de estado del sistema sin recurrir al encadenamiento de pruebas de trabajo.
> 
> Meteos esto en la mollera de una vez y dejad de bailarles el agua a los estafadores de las shitcoins.




Ok, de hecho estoy de acuerdo en que ahora mismo no hay otra cosa diferente al PoW que funcione de forma descentralizada y segura. Pero eso sería otro debate. 


Ahora de lo que intentaba enterarme es del tema de si es necesario un histórico para poder tener un nodo completo que valide la cadena de bloques.

Yo entiendo que en Ethereum no es necesario tener el histórico de todos los estados, igual que en Bitcoin no es necesario conservar las firmas de todas las transacciones durante la eternidad.


En Ethereum lo que importa es que el saldo de una cuenta ahora es 16, eso lo han de validar los nodos y actualizar en el momento en que cambie, da igual que el saldo de esta cuenta en el pasado fuera 5, 80 o 15 si en su momento ya se validó aquello. 


Pongo "saldo de una cuenta" para que resulte más sencilla la analogía, pero igualmente se podría sustituir por "valor de una variable" en un entorno que pretende ejecutar programas como Ethereum. 

No es necesario, ni tiene sentido almacenar todos los estados por los que pasaron cada una de las variables/funciones/programas/cuentas/etc. Por eso no veo la gravedad de lo que comentaba bmbnct sobre los archival nodes.


Y asumo que puedo estar equivocado, pero me gustaría saber los motivos. 


Lo mejor de este hilo es lo que he aprendido de los grandes divulgadores como tú mismo, remonster, bluearrow, etc.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Abr 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Ok, de hecho estoy de acuerdo en que ahora mismo no hay otra cosa diferente al PoW que funcione de forma descentralizada y segura. Pero eso sería otro debate.
> 
> 
> Ahora de lo que intentaba enterarme es del tema de si es necesario un histórico para poder tener un nodo completo que valide la cadena de bloques.
> ...



Me gusta cómo te planteas estas cuestiones. A mi entender, la tuya es la forma correcta de aproximarse a las criptomonedas (hay que realizarse las preguntas correctas, ser exigente e inquisitorial a la hora de investigar sobre qué es lo que hace a una criptomoneda ser verdaderamente una criptomoneda).

Te voy a intentar explicar el asunto de la misma forma que yo conseguí entenderlo.

Como ya te he dicho, la forma correcta de aproximarse a las criptomonedas es realizándose preguntas. ¿Qué tipo de preguntas? Pues, cuanto más fundamentales, mejor. Bien, pues la pregunta más fundamental de todas es... ¿Qué es un bitcoin (en minúsculas)?

Y no, no estoy hablando de la típica definición de Bitcoin que podamos vomitar como un papagayo.

Cuando hablamos de Bitcoin (en mayúsculas), hablamos de consenso, de teoría de juegos, de protocolo, del problema de los generales Bizantinos, etc. Por lo tanto, un bitcoin (en minúsculas) serán aquellos únicos bits de información, aquellas unidades de cuenta, que la red Bitcoin logre consensuar en cada "informe sobre el estado del sistema" que dé periódicamente y que hayan tenido un origen conforme con el protocolo.

He ahí la clave del por qué no puede haber "balances" en cuentas de Bitcoin. Un balance implica una "foto fija" que alguien debería de creer cuando accede al sistema cosa que, como seguro que ya intuyes, es absolutamente contrario a los principios que rigen Bitcoin. Un bitcoin sólamente es un bitcoin si su incorporación al sistema y su movimiento posterior a través de las direcciones, han sido realizados estrictamente conforme a las normas que rigen el protocolo Bitcoin y que todos aceptamos al 100%.

No valen checkpoints, ni atajos. Yo sólamente utilizaré bitcoins cuyo "nacimiento" respete escrupulosamente las normas que he aceptado al instalar el cliente Bitcoin. ¿O acaso tú aceptarías lo contrario? Seguro que no.

Y la única forma realmente descentralizada de poder comprobar esto que estoy diciendo es que tu propio nodo pueda comprobar fehacientemente, remontándose hacia atrás a través de la cadena de bloques, que los bitcoins que constan en tus direcciones, fueron creados y transferidos al 100% conforme el protocolo determina.

Si yo acabo de entrar en el mundillo Bitcoin y me he instalado un protocolo que he aceptado y dice que los bitcoins que se van incorporando al sistema son entregados a los mineros que colaboran en su seguridad... quiero comprobar escrupulosamente que esto mismo ha ocurrido con todos y cada uno de los que hay en circulación.

Si yo acabo de entrar en el mundillo Bitcoin y el protocolo que he aceptado dice que las transacciones compiten por un lugar en los bloques en igualdad de condiciones y a través del pago de comisiones en condiciones de libre mercado... quiero comprobar escrupulosamente que esto siempre ha sido así.

Y esto sólamente puede conseguirse de forma descentralizada si cualquier nuevo nodo que ingresa el sistema es capaz de comprobarlo por si mismo a través del encadenamiento de las transacciones que se muestra en la cadena de bloques hasta el mismísimo bloque génesis.

¿Que este sistema puede ser ineficiente con respecto a un sistema "de balances" como el que presentan los bankitos? Puede ser. No lo pongo en duda. Pero un sistema descentralizado no te ofrece eficiencia, lo que te ofrece es libertad y la capacidad de no tener que confiar en nadie. Ni siquiera en nadie que te ofrece "un balance".

Y en Ethereum pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo. Sólo puedes estar seguro de que los ether que estás utilizando fueron generados conforme a las normas del protocolo si eres capaz por tus propios medios de poder remontarte a través de la cadena de bloques hasta el bloque génesis que los vió nacer.

De lo contrario el "hamijo" Vitalik todavía tendría muchísimo más poder del que ya hoy en día abusa.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Abr 2018)

Si Bitcoin ha llegado donde está, es precísamente gracias a que se ha diseñado tal y como es ahora. Tu shitcoin forkeada no la utiliza ni el gato, es centralizada y no vale una mierda.

Deja ya de intoxicar y aprende de una vez lo que es el valor y qué se lo da a una criptomoneda, ignorante. Si algo malo tuvo el UASF de agosto del año pasado, es que ya os dimos una buena patada en lo huevos aquel día y que no podremos dárosla ya otro año o de forma periódica. Deberíamos declarar aquel día el "día oficial de pegarle una patada en los huevos a los subnormales de bcrash".

Id con vuestra Jihancoin, vuestro abuso del asicboost, vuestro sistema de minado bugueado, vuestro desarrollo inexistente y vuestros mineros backdooreados a tomar por saco, estafadores.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Abr 2018)

Ni una puta gráfica sabes mirar, entonces


----------



## Nailuj2000 (23 Abr 2018)

Hay que ser muy burro para cambiar bitcoins o cualquier otra cosa de valor por una cosa centralizada. Meter tu dinero en el banco es cosa poco inteligente, pero si no te importa ir viendo como cada vez pierde valor puedes consolarte pensando que "están garantizados por el estado". Pero meterlo en una cosa centralizada que está en manos de un chino, eso es de ser un verdadero tontolcapullo.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Abr 2018)

La gente no es tonta. Como dice Mojon, Bcash no lo usa nadie, y se ve que a nadie que lee este hilo le interesa; un claro indicador es comparar el número de 'gracias' que recibe Mojon con Keinur. 
Bcash lo único bueno que ha traído a Bitcoin es que se ha llevado con el la gentuza que había. Pensad que Bcash estaría al nivel del resto de forks si no fuera por la manipulación, por no llamarlo directamente estafa de la gente que lo promueve, la red esta plagada de ejemplos al respecto. La competencia es sana pero la manipulación no, el tiempo les pondrá en su lugar (como ya lo ha hecho con CWR). Sobre este aspecto es interesante esto que comenta Meni Rosenfeld:

Twitter

O @cobra que últimamente ha estado un tanto ambiguo al respecto lo expone claro:

Twitter

Luego está el tema de la minería, con la entrada de los mineros DragonMint, como Bcash deje de ser rentable es solo cuestion de tiempo que Jihan le de la patada.

En mi opinión se le da demasiado crédito a Bcash en foros, redes sociales, twitter... creo que se le debería hacer el mismo caso que a Bitcoin Gold o Bitcoin Diamond; tecnológicamente están al mismo nivel. Hay que pasar de ellos, ahora atacan a LN y no se dan cuenta de que no compiten contra LN (Lightning Network es una genialidad), técnicamente estan muertos, no hay desarrollos de peso en bcash; cambiar el tamaño de bloque es cambiar un parametro y se hará mediante HF (que seguro que la lian con algun fallo 'as usual') al cual no se opondrá nadie porque el consenso son 3 y el del tambor.

Por otro lado, no es de extrañar oír a cualquier hooligan de Bcash que los nodos no mineros no son necesarios; el motivo lo expone perfectamente Mojon, el UASF les dolió y saben que sin nodos no mineros no hay UASF.

Para terminar dedico este twit a los fans de Bcash: 

Twitter


----------



## Antonius Block (23 Abr 2018)

La innovación es volver a ampliar el bloque, ahora a 32Mb? :XX:

Funcionar puede que funcione, pero la filosofía es totalmente distinta a la descentralización que propone bitcoin.

Cada 10 minutos un bloque de 32 megas se debería de propagar por todos los nodos del mundo para que funcionara el asunto con la misma filosofía. Eso con los ordenadores y las conexiones de ahora no es factible. Y la escalabilidad es otro problema añadido, ya que llegaría un momento en que esos 32 megas se quedarían cortos.

Hace unos meses cuando no había ni SegWit y estaban los bloques hasta arriba podía tener sentido la ampliación, pero cada vez lo veo menos. BCH es una altcoin más.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Abr 2018)

Resumen rápido para quien no sepa de qué va la historia. Los bloques de bcash pueden ser como máximo de 8mb. Ni Dios lo usa y sus bloques no se llenan con más que unos pocos kb. Y ahora hacen un hardfork a 32mb 

A buen entendedor


----------



## kerevienteya (24 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Interesante articulo acerca de la centralización de la minería que muestra diferentes escenarios donde puede ser un riesgo.
> 
> Mining Centralization Scenarios
> 
> ...



No me gusta ese primer articulo. Me parece que hace una apología muy zafia de bitmain.
Que si es muy profesional facricando, que no ha metido backdoor, killerswitch etc en sus mineros...
Vamos que tenemos que encima darle las gracias.
Ni una mención a todas las jugadas sucias...

Presupone que la centralización es solo el caso de cuando UNO se hace con el 51% del hashrate, obviando de manera interesada el caso de los carteles o pequeños grupos donde 2, 3,... o pocos mas actores se ponen de acuerdo.
A pesar de tener el monopolio absoluto en la fabricación de asics, lo minimiza diciendo que el libre mercado lo solucionará. juasjuas

En fin, que espero que bitmain le haya pagado bien.


----------



## tastas (24 Abr 2018)

kerevienteya dijo:


> A pesar de tener el monopolio absoluto en la fabricación de asics, lo minimiza diciendo que el libre mercado lo solucionará.



La gracia de Bitcoin es que sí o sí, el libre mercado solucionará el monopolio en la minería y cualquier otro problema que pueda tener. Bitcoin es un experimento de libre mercado en el sector monetario (en un inicio, pues sabemos que Bitcoin tiene más usos) y será el libre mercado quien decida si Bitcoin vale la pena, o bien decida que los chips de minado tendrán que volver a usarse para jugar al Call of Duty y los bitcoineros tengamos que :: y pasar a otra idea mejor o dejarnos de ensoñaciones criptopunks.

Nadie vendrá a rescatar Bitcoin, y es tarea de cada uno decidir si está aquí o no, y cuidarlo. Tampoco se obliga a nadie a tener bitcoins. Esa es otra de las cosas que lo hacen fuerte.

El resto, es tener una idea equivocada sobre qué es y cómo se origina un monopolio.


----------



## tolomeo (24 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Libre mercado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la próxima hostia desapareces, como haces siempre.

Por lo menos el otro pesado parece que ya se cansó.


----------



## kerevienteya (24 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> La gracia de Bitcoin es que sí o sí, el libre mercado solucionará el monopolio en la minería y cualquier otro problema que pueda tener. Bitcoin es un experimento de libre mercado en el sector monetario (en un inicio, pues sabemos que Bitcoin tiene más usos) y será el libre mercado quien decida si Bitcoin vale la pena, o bien decida que los chips de minado tendrán que volver a usarse para jugar al Call of Duty y los bitcoineros tengamos que :: y pasar a otra idea mejor o dejarnos de ensoñaciones criptopunks.
> 
> Nadie vendrá a rescatar Bitcoin, y es tarea de cada uno decidir si está aquí o no, y cuidarlo. Tampoco se obliga a nadie a tener bitcoins. Esa es otra de las cosas que lo hacen fuerte.
> 
> El resto, es tener una idea equivocada sobre qué es y cómo se origina un monopolio.



Con Bitcoin, no hay "chips de minado" que puedan volver a usarse para jugar al Call of Duty.
Es imposible minar con tarjetas gráficas o algo asequible a cualquiera.
Bitcoin está centralizado, porque su minado está centralizado.
Un único fabricante de ASICS controla la fabricación de las máquinas que realizan el minado y probablemente también su minado.
Para los que buscamos una alternativa descentralizada, bitcoin, no es válido.


----------



## tastas (24 Abr 2018)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Con Bitcoin, no hay "chips de minado" que puedan volver a usarse para jugar al Call of Duty.
> Es imposible minar con tarjetas gráficas o algo asequible a cualquiera.
> Bitcoin está centralizado, porque su minado está centralizado.
> Un único fabricante de ASICS controla la fabricación de las máquinas que realizan el minado y probablemente también su minado.
> Para los que buscamos una alternativa descentralizada, bitcoin, no es válido.



El éxito de BTC ha posibilitado que la minería hoy sea una actividad industrial donde no pueden participar aficionados sino una actividad empresarial con muchos posibles beneficios pero de un gran riesgo, como que al gobierno no le guste lo que estás haciendo o que de la noche a la mañana tus maquinaria se convierta en un estrafalario pisapapeles. Quizá la eficiencia en los chips de minado y la estabilización de precios conlleve que la idea inicial de Satoshi se cumpla y cualquiera pueda participar en mantener la seguridad de la red. Entonces minar será algo tan rentable y molón como poner un lavavajillas y cualquier empresa podrá hacer chips de minado.
El actual dominante en la industria se encuentra con que le sale competencia por varios sitios y con que el intento de aprovechar su dominancia para hacer lo que quería ha sido contestado con quedarse minando una moneda que nadie usa.
Lo dicho, Bitcoin es hija del libre mercado y mientras haya libre competencia (y las condiciones en las que se ha creado BTC favorecen que así sea) no hay por qué temer un monopolio en la minería.
Si piensas que BTC no es lo suficientemente descentralizado para tus gustos, compra oro. A día de hoy no hay otra cosa mejor.


----------



## kerevienteya (24 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Libre mercado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me descojono cada vez que oigo a alguien decir que el "el libre mercado solucionará xxx"

Es ignorar la naturaleza humana y aferrarse a un dogma de fe sin la menor base con innumerables contraejemplos.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2018 at 10:09 ----------




tastas dijo:


> El éxito de BTC ha posibilitado que la minería hoy sea una actividad industrial donde no pueden participar aficionados sino una actividad empresarial con muchos posibles beneficios pero de un gran riesgo, como que al gobierno no le guste lo que estás haciendo o que de la noche a la mañana tus maquinaria se convierta en un estrafalario pisapapeles. Quizá la eficiencia en los chips de minado y la estabilización de precios conlleve que la idea inicial de Satoshi se cumpla y cualquiera pueda participar en mantener la seguridad de la red. Entonces minar será algo tan rentable y molón como poner un lavavajillas y cualquier empresa podrá hacer chips de minado.
> El actual dominante en la industria se encuentra con que le sale competencia por varios sitios y con que el intento de aprovechar su dominancia para hacer lo que quería ha sido contestado con quedarse minando una moneda que nadie usa.
> Lo dicho, Bitcoin es hija del libre mercado y mientras haya libre competencia (y las condiciones en las que se ha creado BTC favorecen que así sea) no hay por qué temer un monopolio en la minería.
> Si piensas que BTC no es lo suficientemente descentralizado para tus gustos, compra oro. A día de hoy no hay otra cosa mejor.



Asi que ahora el que el minado este en manos de una elite, se trata de blanquear con el eufemismo "ACTIVIDAD INDUSTRIAL" y el que no pueden participar cualquiera ni este descentralizada con el de "aficionados"....

Bien, bien... pero esto que es ahora mismo bitcoin, no tiene nada que ver con la idea de Satoshi, ni con la idea de una criptodivisia descentralizada que buscamos muchos.

El "libre mercado" NUNCA funciona bien para la mayoría, porque es algo que no existe.
Lo mismo que no existe para bitcoin ahora mismo, donde UN actor concentra el poder.

Ni para cualquier otro sector, el cual tenderá a concentrar el poder en unas pocas manos.
Es algo que no puede funcionar porque va en contra de nuestra naturaleza egoísta.

No se que sentido tiene que hables de " establización de precios", si solo hay un fabricante que se come todo el pastel... ni que no hay que temer un monopolio... ¡¡¡si ya lo hay!!!!


No hace falta comprar oro, dentro del mundo de las criptos hay muchas mejor opciones.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Abr 2018)

Tras 4 meses de letargo parece que se anima la cosa, 9200$ hamijos.


----------



## Claudius (24 Abr 2018)

Como comenté hace tiempo el futuro pasa por los atomic swaps, aunque en ese artículo
lo trata desde un punto de vista más de LN+ASwaps

Las Atomic, será el 'protocolo' de comunicaciones del futuro para enlazar redes de cadenas de bloques, y ese es el futuro de la escalabilidad global del ecosistema que se está creando.
Ahí queda para la posteridad el post. 

Decentralized Exchanges, Off-Chain Atomic Swaps, And A Brief Look Into The Future


----------



## tastas (24 Abr 2018)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Asi que ahora el que el minado este en manos de una elite, se trata de blanquear con el eufemismo "ACTIVIDAD INDUSTRIAL" y el que no pueden participar cualquiera ni este descentralizada con el de "aficionados"....



Puede participar cualquiera que aporte el capital adecuado. Sigue habiendo gente con capacidad inversora de sobra para montar una granja de minado o una fábrica de chips. Otra cosa es que estén dispuestas a aceptar el riesgo que supone esta actividad empresarial.




> Bien, bien... pero esto que es ahora mismo bitcoin, no tiene nada que ver con la idea de Satoshi, ni con la idea de una criptodivisia descentralizada que buscamos muchos.
> El "libre mercado" NUNCA funciona bien para la mayoría, porque es algo que no existe.
> Lo mismo que no existe para bitcoin ahora mismo, donde UN actor concentra el poder.



Si el libre mercado no existiera no podría funcionar. Ni bien ni mal. Yo creo que existe y es lo que está sacando de la pobreza a la humanidad. Allá donde más capacidad de comercio libre se tiene, mejor se asignan los bienes y servicios de la comunidad y más próspera es esa zona.



> Ni para cualquier otro sector, el cual tenderá a concentrar el poder en unas pocas manos.
> Es algo que no puede funcionar porque va en contra de nuestra naturaleza egoísta.



Precisamente la naturaleza egoísta del ser humano es el motor que hace que el libre mercado y su hijo Bitcoin funcionen. Si yo quiero lo mejor para mi y tú quieres lo mejor para tí, o llegamos a un acuerdo o uno de los dos va a salir mal. Bitcoin dificulta que una de las partes pueda forzar la otra a hacer algo que no quiere y por ello ayuda (más que ayuda, revoluciona) a la capacidad del ser humano para comerciar libremente.




> No se que sentido tiene que hables de " establización de precios", si solo hay un fabricante que se come todo el pastel... ni que no hay que temer un monopolio... ¡¡¡si ya lo hay!!!!



A mayor aceptación de Bitcoin, menor volatilidad. Esa menor volatilidad es a lo que yo llamo estabilidad de precios. Eso hará más predecible el retorno de la minería y, junto con el avance en la tecnología de minado que tenderá a hacer las mejoras en chips menos radicales, hará caer el precio de chips de minado y con ello bajará el coste de entrada.
Podrías pensar que si a día de hoy Jihan controla el 95% de la producción de chips, será así en el futuro pues es el único que conoce el mercado y puede echar de ahí a los competidores. Eso pensaba todo el mundo de microsoft y míralo hoy, comiéndose los mocos en un mundo de smartphones, big data y sistemas operativos libres.
A poco que haya libertad para poder crear una alternativa de mercado, no hay que temer un monopolio pues si el monopolio, o cártel, hace las cosas mal, ya se encargará otro de proponer algo mejor.



> No hace falta comprar oro, dentro del mundo de las criptos hay muchas mejor opciones.



En todo caso, dirás que hay opciones que en el futuro podrían ser mejores que Bitcoin. A día de hoy no hay nada más aceptado ni más seguro que Bitcoin. Y yo creo que tampoco lo habrá en el futuro.


----------



## tixel (24 Abr 2018)

Antonius Block dijo:


> La innovación es volver a ampliar el bloque, ahora a 32Mb? :XX:
> 
> Funcionar puede que funcione, pero la filosofía es totalmente distinta a la descentralización que propone bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Tu lo que pasa es que no sabes sumar ni 2+2. Y claro que los 32Mb funcionan como funcionan los pateticos bloques de 1Mb, pero estos se van a 100 y pico tps, se pone a la altura de paypal y solo eso lo cambia todo. Lo que se busca en bch es que se utilice la moneda, y este paso es fundamental, el precio seguirá al uso y dejará con el culo al aire a las coins que prometen mucho pero no hacen nada como btc.
El mercado está hablando como ya algunos auguramos hace meses. Y está habando bien claro para quien lo quiera entender con una subida de un 100% en la última semana, mientras btc un patetico 14%.


----------



## Venganza. (24 Abr 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Tu lo que pasa es que no sabes sumar ni 2+2. Y claro que los 32Mb funcionan como funcionan los pateticos bloques de 1Mb, pero estos se van a 100 y pico tps, se pone a la altura de paypal y solo eso lo cambia todo. Lo que se busca en bch es que se utilice la moneda, y este paso es fundamental, el precio seguirá al uso y dejará con el culo al aire a las coins que prometen mucho pero no hacen nada como btc.
> El mercado está hablando como ya algunos auguramos hace meses. Y está habando bien claro para quien lo quiera entender con una subida de un 100% en la última semana, mientras btc un patetico 14%.



hombre el q estaba escondido asoma la cabecita...

por favor, este hilo es para bitcoin, para hablar de bch ya esta el hilo de las alts.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Abr 2018)

El que pone JUST NOW cuando baja el BTC, por donde anda...

Que baja un poco y se pone a poner posts como loco, pero cuando sube, no se le ve el pelo


----------



## Venganza. (24 Abr 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> El que pone JUST NOW cuando baja el BTC, por donde anda...
> 
> Que baja un poco y se pone a poner posts como loco, pero cuando sube, no se le ve el pelo



a ese le falto oxigeno al nacer


----------



## kerevienteya (24 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Puede participar cualquiera que aporte el capital adecuado. Sigue habiendo gente con capacidad inversora de sobra para montar una granja de minado o una fábrica de chips. Otra cosa es que estén dispuestas a aceptar el riesgo que supone esta actividad empresarial.



Eso no es "cualquiera". De hecho, se contarían con los dedos de la mano los que potencialmente tendrían medios para poder competir con bitmain. 
No vendas como "cualquiera" lo que es una reducidisima elite mundial.




> Si el libre mercado no existiera no podría funcionar. Ni bien ni mal. Yo creo que existe y es lo que está sacando de la pobreza a la humanidad. Allá donde más capacidad de comercio libre se tiene, mejor se asignan los bienes y servicios de la comunidad y más próspera es esa zona.



No existe, ni nunca ha existido. Esos cuentos de que el mercado se regula por si solo, son simplemente falacias. De hecho donde no existe mas regulación que el "libre mercado" es donde mas atrocidades se cometen y mas lamentable son las condiciones de vida.


> Precisamente la naturaleza egoísta del ser humano es el motor que hace que el libre mercado y su hijo Bitcoin funcionen. Si yo quiero lo mejor para mi y tú quieres lo mejor para tí, o llegamos a un acuerdo o uno de los dos va a salir mal. Bitcoin dificulta que una de las partes pueda forzar la otra a hacer algo que no quiere y por ello ayuda (más que ayuda, revoluciona) a la capacidad del ser humano para comerciar libremente.



Partes de una premisa falsa. De que existe un trato entre iguales.
Ni yo ni el 99,99999999999999999999999999 podemos tratar de tu a tu en una relación comercial con bitmain u otra corporación. La diferencia de fuerza en cualquier negociación ( por llamarlo de alguna manera) es tan desproporcionada que lo de "libre" simplemente no existe. Uno termina siempre imponiendo, adivina quien.





> A mayor aceptación de Bitcoin, menor volatilidad. Esa menor volatilidad es a lo que yo llamo estabilidad de precios. Eso hará más predecible el retorno de la minería y, junto con el avance en la tecnología de minado que tenderá a hacer las mejoras en chips menos radicales, hará caer el precio de chips de minado y con ello bajará el coste de entrada.
> Podrías pensar que si a día de hoy Jihan controla el 95% de la producción de chips, será así en el futuro pues es el único que conoce el mercado y puede echar de ahí a los competidores. Eso pensaba todo el mundo de microsoft y míralo hoy, comiéndose los mocos en un mundo de smartphones, big data y sistemas operativos libres.
> A poco que haya libertad para poder crear una alternativa de mercado, no hay que temer un monopolio pues si el monopolio, o cártel, hace las cosas mal, ya se encargará otro de proponer algo mejor.
> 
> ...



Presupones, que por alguna extraña razón la mineria de bitcoin se "democratizará", sin explicar como, perdona pero se me hace mas que dudoso.
La producción en masa ( en este caso mineria) por lo general es mas eficiente que la producción casera.

Bitmain o cualquier otra gran empresa de minado *siempre *van a tener menores costos energéticos, de mantenimiento, adquisición y amortización que cualquier particular.

Explícame un escenario creible donde eso no sea asi...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Abr 2018)

Estafador, si Bcrash fuese Bitcoin, nunca hubiese necesitado de incorporar en su fork protección frente al "replay attack" (replicar en la cadena de Bcrash una transacción legítima producida en la cadena de Bitcoin)

Tu forma de intentar confundir a la gente es digna del peor estafador. Enhorabuena. Con intervenciones como las que haces demuestras tu profunda falta de honradez.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2018 at 17:26 ----------




kerevienteya dijo:


> Presupones, que por alguna extraña razón la mineria de bitcoin se "democratizará", sin explicar como, perdona pero se me hace mas que dudoso.



Mucho más importante que "democratizar" nada, es garantizar con puño de hierro la buena salud del sistema de contrapoderes que impide a ningún colectivo abusar de su poder.

¿Es democrático el "desarrollo" en Bitcoin? Ni de coña. Ni remotamente. Quizás no existan más de unos pocos cientos de personas con la suficiente inteligencia, conocimiento en profundidad del código y de la criptografía necesaria como para poder desarrollar Bitcoin. Muchos menos que mineros en el sistema. ¿Supone esta "centralización" tan antidemocrática del desarrollo de Bitcoin un riesgo? No, siempre y cuando sepamos mantener con mano de hierro el sistema de contrapoderes y de teoría de juegos que hace Bitcoin posible.

Mira lo que le pasó al subnormal de Gavin Andresen. En el momento en que abusó de su poder y comenzó a intentar meter código que los usuarios rechazábamos y colaboró con el estafador de Craig Wright, los contrapoderes en Bitcoin le metieron una patada en los huevos y ya no se ha vuelto a saber más de él (andará comiendo rabos en alguna conferencia busca pardillos de mala muerte de Bcrash).

El desarrollo de Bitcoin es llevado a cabo incluso por menos personas que el minado y ahí ya ha actuado claramente el libre mercado y la teoría de juegos que demuestran la resiliencia de Bitcoin (apartando a los desarrolladores idiotas o estafadores).

¿Tenía Gavin el poder de intentar joder al sistema? Por supuesto. Desde muy al principio. Pero es muy diferente el tener el poder de intentar atacar al sistema Bitcoin, que dar el paso y atacarlo. Bitcoin es inmisericorde y si intentas atacarlo, has de saber muy bien que el sistema de contrapoderes se echará en tu contra.

Ocurrió con Gavin, ocurrió con Ghash.io, ha ocurrido con Jihan y ocurrirá con cualquiera que se salga el mínimo ápice de las reglas de consenso que todos aceptamos.

Joder, es que parecéis nuevos. Parece mentira que no os hayáis dado cuenta ya con todo lo que hemos vivido en este mundillo.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Abr 2018)

¿Cuánto llevan los de BCH dando la tabarra? :bla: :bla:

Por celebrar el aniversario, digo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Abr 2018)

Hay otro ejemplo más del funcionamiento del sistema de contrapoderes en Bitcoin en el mundillo de los desarrolladores (que, os recuerdo, está más centralizado que el de la minería):

- LukeDashJr.

Ese desarrollador camina siempre al filo de la navaja. A mi me encanta, porque me encanta la gente libertaria que asume riesgos, sin embargo reconozco que, algunas veces, actúa como un subnormal.

Suya fue la idea sobre cómo implementar el Segwit sin requerir de un hardfork (fue una genialidad) ¿Resultado? Se ganó buena parte del respeto de la comunidad.

Sin embargo gran parte de ese respeto lo había perdido previamente al desarrollar su versión del cliente de Bitcoin (Knots) que implementaba un sistema de baneo de transacciones del mempool muy estricto según criterio de bajas comisiones e incluso con una lista negra de direcciones baneadas por lo que él consideraba spam. También incorporó salmos de la Biblia al código.

Recibió críticas muy duras por ello, sin embargo, él nunca fue apartado con una patada en los huevos (como sí que resultó siendo pataleado Gavin) por el sencillo motivo de que Luke sí que comprende el sistema de contrapoderes y lo respeta. Él ofrece un cliente "a su estilo", pero nunca ha intentado engañar o inducir a error a nadie, así como nunca ha intentado imponerlo a la fuerza.

Es un buen ejemplo de cómo se debe actuar en Bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2018)

Otro día más, otro acto lamentable más. ..

-Primero Elizabeth Stark CEO de Lightning Labs:







-Casi 6 horas despues:


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Uy, Roger Ver es satán!!
> 
> Mira que meterse, sutilmente y sin hacer referencia alguna, con un evento discriminatorio feminazi de los de la secta Blockstream...
> 
> Anda que no atufa a NWO todo lo que viene de Core, Lightning y Blockstream... os han robado el invento y ni os enteráis :ouch:



Claro que si campeón! Vuestro modo de ver a la mujer como objeto no es nada discriminatorio. 



Spoiler


----------



## tixel (25 Abr 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> hombre el q estaba escondido asoma la cabecita...
> 
> por favor, este hilo es para bitcoin, para hablar de bch ya esta el hilo de las alts.



Os repetis más que la sopa. Bch es bitcoin, y punto.


----------



## Arctic (25 Abr 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Os repetis más que la sopa. Bch es bitcoin, y punto.



Ahora mismo vamos a cambiarnos todos a Bcash. Tu mente preclara, tu alto nivel cultural y la visión del mundo que tienes desde tu aldea no pueden llevar a error.

Y por cierto, vaya sopa chunga que debes tomar.


----------



## Lateralus (25 Abr 2018)

Por qué no os creáis un hilo oficial del biscoin cas auténtico ese y os vais a dar por culo allí?


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Abr 2018)

lo que acaba de hacer Roger ver me hace creer más en el...

bitcoin está siendo tomado por el marxismo cultural y la basura feminazi

bitcoin cash es libertad, no mira a nadie por sexo, raza o religión


----------



## Lateralus (25 Abr 2018)

Aqui no va


----------



## Venganza. (25 Abr 2018)

de $1540 a $1270 en un dia. parece que al bitcoin auténtico no le esta yendo muy bien.


----------



## Venganza. (25 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> BCH es el Bitcoin auténtico, y por eso estamos aquí
> 
> Pero oye, siempre se puede crear el hilo de Bitcoin Core. Ahí no os molestará nadie :XX:
> 
> ...



juasss me descojono, ¿como puedes decir eso si cada vez que BTC baja apareceis por aqui dando por culo? lo que hay q leer.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2018)

Lateralus dijo:


> Por qué no os creáis un hilo oficial del biscoin cas auténtico ese y os vais a dar por culo allí?



Porque el engaño, la estafa y la manipulación es lo único que sustenta a Bcash. Si quitas eso, no hay nada, es un proyecto sin avances ni proyectos tecnologicos significativos y sin ningún tipo de interés. 

Todos están cortados por el mismo patrón; ayer hable con un admin de un grupo de Telegram y coincidimos en que los tres bcashianos que había en ese grupo estaban especialmente nerviosos, aquí ocurre lo mismo y en otras redes sociales igual. El admin me dijo que está convencido que reciben instrucciones con lo que tienen que decir.
Van a por los nuevos o a por los cortos de miras, no hay más que leer a los que lo apoyan aquí.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2018 at 13:49 ----------

Este twitt lo ha escrito Meni Rosenfeld respondiendo al enésimo intento de estafa de Bcash (leed el hilo entero tiene respuestas de Meni muy buenas):

Twitter

Recuerdo que Meni no es un cualquiera, es un matemático israelí autor del paper más importante de bitcoin después del de Satoshi, el del doble gasto y tiene otros también muy buenos como el que trata sobre los sistemas de recompensa de los pools de minería.


----------



## Venganza. (25 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> ayer hable con un admin de un grupo de Telegram y coincidimos en que los tres bcashianos que había en ese grupo estaban especialmente nerviosos, aquí ocurre lo mismo y en otras redes sociales igual.



eso es q los van a despedir, ya no les queda presupuesto para troles.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2018 at 14:59 ----------

todo sigue su curso inexorable, Santander usa la tecnologia de ripple pero sin la red ripple, ethereun se pasa a POS p q su POW es insostenible desde el punto de vista energetico, el scam de Bch va quedando al descubierto...


mientras, la LN en version beta, Soros y Lagarde hablando bien de BTC, los ETF de bitcoin cocinandose en la sombra. cajeros de btc repartidos por toda españa. 

¿por ciento, adonde estan los cajeros de bch que quiero comprar unos pocos?


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2018)

Lo dejo por aquí también:

Okex y Poloniex suspenden el depósito de tokens de Ethereum ERC20 por un error en el smart contract. Explotándolo permite la creación sin límite de tokens y la posibilidad de mandarlos a cualquier dirección (por ejemplo depositarlos en un exchange)

ERC-20 Tokens Deposit Suspended

Twitter


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Pero oye, siempre se puede crear el hilo de Bitcoin Core. Ahí no os molestará nadie :XX:



pues con 750 páginas, el hilo está a punto de caramelo para el volumen XIV...

Como a alguien le dé por hacerte caso...


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> pues con 750 páginas, el hilo está a punto de caramelo para el volumen XIV...
> 
> Como a alguien le dé por hacerte caso...



Bitcoin Core es un cliente de Bitcoin, no es un protocolo. No tiene sentido hacerlo.


----------



## tastas (25 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> BCH es el Bitcoin auténtico, y por eso estamos aquí
> 
> Pero oye, siempre se puede crear el hilo de Bitcoin Core. Ahí no os molestará nadie :XX:
> 
> ...



BCH empezó a cotizar el 11 de abril?

Taptap


----------



## barborico (25 Abr 2018)

Hombre, cash lo que se dice cash en forma de dólares bitcoin cash me los ha dado este finde.

Debería llamarse Cash Printer en todo caso, porque de bitcoin no tiene ná.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Abr 2018)

Nasdaq is open to becoming cryptocurrency exchange, CEO says

El Nasdaq ya quiere hincarle el diente al pastel.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nasdaq is open to becoming cryptocurrency exchange, CEO says
> 
> El Nasdaq ya quiere hincarle el diente al pastel.



Los exchanges descentralizados deberían ponerse las pilas ya.


----------



## emvl (25 Abr 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nasdaq is open to becoming cryptocurrency exchange, CEO says
> 
> El Nasdaq ya quiere hincarle el diente al pastel.



Imagino que ya les habrás escrito alertándoles de que todo lo que tradeen excepto bitcoin es un scam.

Además, sigue siendo algo bastante lejano.
"they're open to considering it" when "the space matures and regulations are put forward."


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2018)

130 million Tether has just been printed - first emission after March 22nd, so after a monthly break: Omni Explorer






---------- Post added 25-abr-2018 at 21:11 ----------

Un resumen de la última reunión de desarrolladores del cliente Bitcoin Core 

Bitcoin Core :: IRC meeting summary for 2018-04-19

En la lista aparece Jorge Timón, un desarrollador de Cáceres.


----------



## MIP (25 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> 130 million Tether has just been printed - first emission after March 22nd, so after a monthly break: Omni Explorer
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Discuten acerca de meter un protocolo ligero pero no hay ya clientes SPV por ahí que cumplen el mismo cometido? (Sin variar el protocolo)


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitcoin Core es un cliente de Bitcoin, no es un protocolo. No tiene sentido hacerlo.



Sí, ya lo sé. Pero no hace falta llamarlo Core, como a alguien le dé por continuar el hilo oficial con una bifurcación simultanea en dos versiones ("_Hilo oficial de Bitcoin XIV BTC_" además de "_Hilo oficial de Bitcoin XIV BCH_", por ejemplo) la sensación que da es que un hilo de BCH separado de BTC en burbuja sería un desierto a no ser que surjan multinicks de debajo de las piedras a hablarse entre ellos.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Discuten acerca de meter un protocolo ligero pero no hay ya clientes SPV por ahí que cumplen el mismo cometido? (Sin variar el protocolo)



Sin leer más allá de lo que pone en el resumen, no veo que los BIPs que se proponen sigan el objetivo de crear el cliente, sino que el cliente esperará a que esos BIPs se aprueben para salir, parece, sobre todo por el 150, que es por temas de seguridad. 
El interés sobre el cliente ligero será (en mi opinión, esto solo lo supongo) por aplicar Lightning Network en dispositivos donde no se puedan instalar nodos completos. La distribución LND tiene el proyecto Neutrino y c-lightning querrá un Bitcoin Core ligero.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Abr 2018)

CME ha tenido las ultimas 24 horas cerca de 10.000 contratos de volumen, unos 50.000 BTC


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Abr 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Discuten acerca de meter un protocolo ligero pero no hay ya clientes SPV por ahí que cumplen el mismo cometido? (Sin variar el protocolo)



Por supuesto que existen esos clientes SPV. Lo que los desarrolladores de Core discuten aquí es el implementar un "modo de funcionamiento ligero" como opción en el propio cliente Bitcoin Core.

Argumentan que, con este modo de funcionamiento, puedes configurar un full node en tu domicilio y, por ejemplo, disponer del cliente Bitcoin Core en otros dispositivos y configurarlo para que "apunten" (tomen la información) a tu full node.

Esto parece lógico.

Luego ya hablan de que, para que el cliente ligero funcionase como a todos ellos les gustaría (máximo potencial), habría que implementar unos cambios en el protocolo que son las BIP150/BIP151/BIP158, en las que están trabajando. Por cierto, que esas tres BIPs son de bastante importancia, no ya sólamente paraque Bitcoin pueda soportar clientes ligeros de manera más natural, sino para mejorar mucho la privacidad y la capacidad de resistencia de la red frente a los ataques de desanonimización y al análisis de tráfico de red.

Hay que empezar a tomar cartas en este asunto y este camino es, en mi opinión, el camino correcto. Si leéis la "motivación" del BIP151, por ejemplo, veréis su importancia, especialmente para los clientes ligeros SPV, que ya abundan en el sistema:



> _*The Bitcoin network does not encrypt communication between peers today. This opens up security issues (eg: traffic manipulation by others) and allows for mass surveillance / analysis of bitcoin users.* Mostly this is negligible because of the nature of Bitcoins trust model, however *for SPV nodes this can have significant privacy impacts* [1] and could reduce the censorship-resistance of a peer.
> 
> *Encrypting peer traffic will make analysis and specific user targeting much more difficult than it currently is.* Today it's trivial for a network provider or any other men-in-the-middle to identify a Bitcoin user and its controlled addresses/keys (and link with his Google profile, etc.). Just created and broadcasted transactions will reveal the amount and the payee to the network provider.
> 
> ...


----------



## Venganza. (26 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya, pensaba que la piedra filosofal de Core era mantener la blockchain ligera, para que cualquiera se la pudiera descargar en su movil y así hacer la red más descentralizada.
> 
> ¿Por qué ahora los desarrolladores plantean un cliente SPV que no requiera descargarla?
> 
> ...



desde las 7:30 de la mañana dando por culo, q vida mas triste la tuya.

otro pal ignore


----------



## tastas (26 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El cliente esperará a que esos BIPs se aprueben para salir, parece, sobre todo por el 150, que es por temas de seguridad.



Mariano? XD



Hoy se mina la moneda número 17.000.000.
Solo quedarán 3.999999999999999.



Taptap


----------



## 2 años (26 Abr 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Mariano? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y esto señores es el bitcoin.

Una merienda de negros creada de la nada y no relacionada con nada remotamente real, pero....escasa o finita para alimentar el ansia viva de los incautos, corre que se acaban!

Y un montón de humo y cancamusa para pescar pardillos.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Abr 2018)

Se han movido hace unas horas 16000 bitcoins y 16000 Bcash de la cuenta Mtgox.

MtGox Cold Wallet Monitor - CryptoGround


----------



## bmbnct (26 Abr 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya, pensaba que la piedra filosofal de Core era mantener la blockchain ligera, para que cualquiera se la pudiera descargar en su movil y así hacer la red más descentralizada.
> 
> ¿Por qué ahora los desarrolladores plantean un cliente SPV que no requiera descargarla?
> 
> ...



No haces más que soltar payasadas y ponerte en evidencia a diario. Tu capacidad técnica ya quedo demostrada cuando juntaste en la misma frase 'testnet' y afectados. 
En una raspberry sigue siendo posible, no sólo correr un nodo bitcoin, sino además uno Lightning Network (LND o c-lightning) de forma estable.

Estas son las mías. Ademas del cliente Bitcoin Core, una lleva LND, otra c-lightning y otra con Zabbix para monitorizarlas; sin ningún problema y encendidas 24x7 desde hace semanas.


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Se han movido hace unas horas 16000 bitcoins y 16000 Bcash de la cuenta Mtgox.
> 
> MtGox Cold Wallet Monitor - CryptoGround





No se ha notado demasiado, por lo menos hasta este momento.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Abr 2018)

Yes, Bitcoin Can Do Smart Contracts and Particl Demonstrates How

Yes, Bitcoin Can Do Smart Contracts and Particl Demonstrates How - ...

---------- Post added 26-abr-2018 at 19:12 ----------




Carlos1 dijo:


> No se ha notado demasiado, por lo menos hasta este momento.



Bueno, no se sabe el motivo del movimiento, quizás no sea para cambiarlos por fiat; han ido a parar aqui:

Bitcoin: 
Bitcoin Address 14LuAvrRzAmeikgaafs7H5695xs5dVXqA5

Bcash:
Address 1K3RsYNFgYA5p2MMzZ4fT6XEYPV7N3NJMD - Bitcoin (BCH) Block Explorer


----------



## sirpask (27 Abr 2018)

https://files.stlouisfed.org/files/htdocs/publications/review/2018/01/10/a-short-introduction-to-the-world-of-cryptocurrencies.pdf


----------



## Arctic (27 Abr 2018)

Hoy me han vuelto a plantear el riesgo que supone para Bitcoin (y el mundo cripto en general) la llegada de los ordenadores cuánticos. La verdad es que no tengo ni idea y no sé qué pensar al respecto. Alguien puede arrojar algo de luz sobre este tema?


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Abr 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Hoy me han vuelto a plantear el riesgo que supone para Bitcoin (y el mundo cripto en general) la llegada de los ordenadores cuánticos. La verdad es que no tengo ni idea y no sé qué pensar al respecto. Alguien puede arrojar algo de luz sobre este tema?



Si aparecen ordenadores cuánticos, también aparecerá el cifrado cuántico, digo yo. :| :|


----------



## tastas (27 Abr 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> Si aparecen ordenadores cuánticos, también aparecerá el cifrado cuántico, digo yo. :| :|



A lo que hay que añadir que la misma criptografía que usa BTC la usa el sistema bancario.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (27 Abr 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Hoy me han vuelto a plantear el riesgo que supone para Bitcoin (y el mundo cripto en general) la llegada de los ordenadores cuánticos. La verdad es que no tengo ni idea y no sé qué pensar al respecto. Alguien puede arrojar algo de luz sobre este tema?



Me parece que existen sobre el papel alogritmos de cifrado resistentes a la computacion cuántica, que no requieren de ordenadores cuánticos para ser implementados.

No estoy seguro al 100%, pero casi.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arctic (27 Abr 2018)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, agradezco cualquier aporte adicional sobre el tema. 

En este rato he encontrado esto que me ha parecido sencillo de entender, por si a alguien le sirve.

¿La era Blockchain acabará cuando lleguen los ordenadores cuánticos? - elEconomista.es


----------



## digipl (27 Abr 2018)

Hace años que se está trabajando en cifrado postcuántico.

En cifrado simétrico, los algoritmos actuales (AES, Salsa20, ChaCha,....) se consideran seguros, siempre que se usen claves de al menos 256bits.

No pasa lo mismo con los cifrados asimétricos, ya sea RSA, DSA o curva elíptica, que si son más fácilmente atacables por la computación cuántica. Existen ya algunos cifrados utilizables, como Goppa-based McEliece, NTRU, XMSS o SPHINCS-256, pero tienen el problema de la complejidad de calculo y que el tamaño de las claves son muchísimo mayores lo que los hace problemáticos de usar. Por ejemplo en un cifrado de curva elíptica, como el bitcoin, una clave pública o privada apenas ocupa 32 Bytes y una firma 96 Bytes. Sin embargo una clave pública usando por ejemplo SPHINCS ocupa 1KB. y una firma 96KB. 

De todas maneras la seguridad de los diferentes cifrados es algo que va muchísimo más allá del cryptomundo. Una gran parte de estructura económica actual (comercio o banca electrónica, cloud computing, telemedicina, comunicaciones, control de suministros básicos, ...) depende, y cada día más, de la seguridad de los algoritmos de cifrado por lo que es de esperar bastantes avances los próximos años. En esto, el bitcoin solo es una pequeñísima parte.

Igual que hizo con AES, el NIST americano ha lanzado una propuesta para elegir uno o varios algoritmos post quantum, proceso que se espera termine entre el 2023 y el 2025. En la primera ronda ya se han presentado 69 propuestas.
Round 1 Submissions - Post-Quantum Cryptography | CSRC


----------



## bmbnct (27 Abr 2018)

itsuga dijo:


>



Van a denunciar a bitcoin.com por fraude:

"victims contact form at Bitcoin.com Lawsuits , well be posting info when ready, we cant disclose current strategies because it would tip them off. Lawsuit is being organized versus Bitcoin.com for misleading novice Bitcoin users explains the wrong doing quiet well, stupid questions/comments get muted/banned this is to advance the initiative that was started. not to debate shills."

https://btcmanager.com/bitcoin-jesus-roger-ver-may-be-sued-for-defrauding-bitcoin-investors/


----------



## bmbnct (27 Abr 2018)

Artículo para conocer la historia del hardfork Bcash donde se explican muy bien los fraudes cometidos.

That

Grupo de Telegram de gente estafada la cual ha comprado Bcash pensando que era Bitcoin: Telegram: Join Group Chat


----------



## sirpask (27 Abr 2018)

[/IMG]

Esto es asi?


----------



## tastas (28 Abr 2018)

Keiser Report: Bitcoin Black Hole (E1219) - YouTube


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Abr 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Esto es asi?



No.

¿No ves que es publicidad de mierda de la shitcoin Ripple o qué?


----------



## bmbnct (28 Abr 2018)

Rumor:

Nasdaq May Launch Bitcoin Trading in October 2018


----------



## Edu.R (29 Abr 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> *$ 6,036.82 Just now -24.53%
> *​
> JAJAJAJA venga vamos por esos lamborghinis holders.....
> 
> ...



Hola, que tal


----------



## sirpask (29 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Rumor:
> 
> Nasdaq May Launch Bitcoin Trading in October 2018



Pues a comprar hasta que llegue la noticia? Jeje.


----------



## bmbnct (29 Abr 2018)

Electrum Wallet esta trabajando en la implementación de Lightning Network.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Abr 2018)

Â¿ EL NEGOCIO NO ESTA EN BITCOIN ? ANALISIS DE CRIPTOMONEDAS - YouTube


----------



## louis.gara (30 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Â¿ EL NEGOCIO NO ESTA EN BITCOIN ? ANALISIS DE CRIPTOMONEDAS - YouTube



Un análisis muy sesudo por parte del pancho que ha descubierto coinmarketcap. Mis dieses.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Abr 2018)

Pero que gilipollez de video madremia,el panchito que se cree Gordon Gekko,que cosa tan floja y evidente. Como poneis eso


----------



## Claudius (30 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pero que gilipollez de video madremia,el panchito que se cree Gordon Gekko,que cosa tan floja y evidente. Como poneis eso



Los latino-americanos son muy dados a buscar hacer dinero fácil, de ahí que en España veamos los multinivel como estafas piramidales y allí como modelos de inversión. Es su idiosincrasia

Para ellos crypto-land es la tierra prometida. Y youtube su canal de persuasión de incautos (con todo el potencial del marketing digital) de ahí que existan miles de vídeos de habla hispana con acento hablando del tema. Pocos verás de españoles hablando como mercado de inversión las cryptos.

En España tenemos los ejemplos de BitClub. (multinivel-estafa piramidal)
un ejemplo para que se vea en el vídeo con spoiler x no darle visibilidad. 
Lo mejor es eso del vídeo que dicen: 'Crear dinero' sin comprender la tecnología, y matemáticas que hay después de el.

Latin Coaching + inversiones en cryptos = un saca dineros por persuasión 


Spoiler



Rixio Abreu y Jose Manuel Torres Minando Bitcoins en Modalidad Cajero Automatico Presente y Futuro - YouTube



Y recordemos, salvo muy, muy raras excepciones, quien sabe invertir en el mercado, no va dando conferencias y vendiendo ilusión por youtube. Sencillamente opera, que los entendidos están en el Internet medio profundo, foros, discord, telegrams.. 

Solo hay que distinguir la paja del grano y seguir su estela ('ondas de Whale'). 

Mientras, los que se dedican a la persuasión aprenderán malamente de esos canales y luego intentarán facturar lo aprendido porque ellos no saben rendir al mercado las cifras mágicas y para ellos es más fácil persuadir el 10% de los incautos que van a esas conferencias.

El número 95 es mágico en burbuja.

Grandes frases en habla hispana en los canales cryptos de burbuja se han lanzado para pasar a la historia:

Nico: Y sus camisetas a 95$
El monster: Qué iba a ver eth a 95$, y que se agarran los machos.

Y son las rentabilidades medias trimestre en % que son fácilmente arrascadas al mercado por trimestre, sin mucho esfuerzo.


----------



## bubbler (30 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bmbnct (30 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> [youtube]i6t6397kYUI[/youtube]



Todo el video esta basado en una premisa falsa; parte de que los nodos que aparecen en bitnodes ( Global Bitcoin Nodes Distribution - Bitnodes) son todos los nodos de Bitcoin y eso no es correcto. Los nodos que aparecen en el mapa son unicamente nodos con el puerto 8333 abierto. El total de nodos se calcula que sean unos 135000, es decir, 13 veces los nodos en los que basa su teoría:

Bitcoin Node Services


----------



## deepbones (30 Abr 2018)

Las negritas son mías.

*Desembarca en Argentina una red de cajeros para negocios
Octagon, del grupo Odissey, llega al país después de un cambio de regulación del Banco Central que permite tener cajeros a entidades no bancarias*

Por Francisco Bueno 29 de abril de 2018 



Entre muchos de los cambios regulatorios que desde el Gobierno describen como claves para el fomento del sistema financiero, la última innovación no tiene que ver con un nuevo derivado o una línea de prestamos sino con algo más básico, el dinero en efectivo. Es que con el último cambio comunicado por el Central, ahora entidades no bancarias como *supermercados, farmacias, kioscos y comercios minoristas* van a poder tener cajeros en sus locaciones.

El relajamiento de normas, reglamentado a principios de abril con la conexión de este tipo de cajeros a la red financiera, permitió el ingreso de un tercer jugador a lo que venía siendo un partido entre las redes Banelco y Link, cuyos equipos hasta ahora solo se encuentran dentro de sucursales bancarias.

El principal motor detrás de la llegada de la red impulsada por el grupo Odissey, explica su CEO Sebastián Ponceliz, tiene que ver con la falta de oferta que hay en el mercado actualmente. "Tenemos preacuerdos para instalar 4.000 cajeros, el plan es en dos años tener 5.000, pero con eso no se llega a cubrir la expectativa del Central de 30.000 en todo el país", explica el ejecutivo a Infobae.

El Odissey Group en los últimos años ya instaló varios de estos equipos en Estados Unidos, México, Colombia y España.

Aquellos negocios que instalen estos nuevos equipos tendrán que desembolsar cerca de 10.000 dólares. El precio por equipo es de USD 8.000 más IVA, con un extra de entre USD 1.000 y USD 1.500 por instalación. Una de las distinciones de los equipos es que el reabastecimiento de efectivo puede ser manejado por la empresa, o cada comercio individual puede hacerse cargo, aunque deberá sacar un seguro correspondiente.

En cuanto tiempo el dueño del cajero recuperará el costo depende de la tasa que el negocio cobre a cada transacción, la cual se negocia con Odissey en cada caso particular. Según las estimaciones, en promedio aquellos que inviertan en estos cajeros van a recuperar la inversión en cinco o seis meses. El dato clave a tener en cuenta es que el promedio de transacciones por mes en un cajero en el país es diez mil.

Innovación

Un punto de venta del negocio de la red Octagon es la tecnología de punta que cada cajero contiene, explica Ponceliz. "No van a ser solo cajeros para que la gente saque dinero; también se van a emitir tarjetas prepagas, van a poder usarse para e-commerce, transferencias a través de blockchain, *criptomonedas* y linkeo de microscoring para microcréditos", enumera el CEO.

Otro detalle a tomar en cuenta es que a través de la apliación disponible para smartphones va a ser posible para los usuarios confirmar la ubicación de los cajeros en su cercanía y si los mismos tienen efectivo disponible.


Fuente: Desembarca en Argentina una red de cajeros para negocios - Infobae


----------



## bmbnct (30 Abr 2018)

Propuesta de mejora en la actualización del estado de los canales por parte de los nodos en Lightning Network. Es una mejora al protocolo que consigue que los nodos tengan siempre el último estado del canal y no puedan cerrar con un estado anterior (evitaría un posible ataque de un nodo malicioso anunciando onchain un estado anterior)

Blockstream - eltoo: A Simplified Update Mechanism for Lightning and Off-Chain Contracts

---------- Post added 30-abr-2018 at 22:22 ----------

Pego este twitt de Charlie Lee que hace una analogía sobre la importancia de tener un nodo propio:

"Running your own node is like having your own watch. You use it to tell time without relying on others. (e.g. miners) If everyone has their own watch, actual time can only change if everyone agrees to change it. (e.g. DST) Time is only useful when everyone is on the same time."

Twitter


----------



## remonster (1 May 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Los latino-americanos son muy dados a buscar hacer dinero fácil, de ahí que en España veamos los multinivel como estafas piramidales y allí como modelos de inversión. Es su idiosincrasia
> 
> Para ellos crypto-land es la tierra prometida. Y youtube su canal de persuasión de incautos (con todo el potencial del marketing digital) de ahí que existan miles de vídeos de habla hispana con acento hablando del tema. Pocos verás de españoles hablando como mercado de inversión las cryptos.
> 
> ...



Hola cretino, me interumpes mi mañana playera. Ponnos un link a eso que dices que dije. Os vacilé en el hilo de las shitcoins diciendo que compraría eth por debajo de 200 y eso hice. Lo demás te lo inventas. Porque eres un mierda que para intentar destacar tienes que intentar desprestigiar. Aquí lo tienes crudo, macho. Aquí hay unos cuantos millonarios gracias a los consejos de los viejos bitcoineros. Tú no eres más que un pompero de mierda con ganas de su minuto de protagonismo, con recomendaciones de perogrullo y que no ha conocido lo de ganar pasta a millones. Que tengas un buen día!


----------



## bmbnct (2 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Así os las gastáis los fanboys de Core y Lightning... mafia es poco.
> 
> *Bitcoin Cash Wiki Article Suffers From Edit Warring and Vandalism - Bitcoin News*



Mira, este hilo de Giacomo Zucco que estaba leyendo en Twitter me viene de perlas para responderte: 

Twitter

Es en respuesta a Chris Pacia (de openbazaar) en el que dice que está harto de que se diga que la gente que apoya BCH son estafadores (mentirosos).

Giacomo, el autor del hilo, le dice:

"Eso no es así, sólo lo digo de los líderes, la mayoría de vosotros sois sólo estúpidos".

Recomiendo la lectura de los 19 puntos, es muy bueno el hilo.


----------



## Venganza. (2 May 2018)

Roger Ver’s Bitcoin.com no longer labels BCH as the real Bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (2 May 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> Roger Ver’s Bitcoin.com no longer labels BCH as the real Bitcoin



Es lo que puede pasar cuando te saltas el consenso, de lo que es Bitcoin en este caso, que te acusan de estafa y te obligan a recular.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 May 2018)

Si no te gusta el consenso aceptado por la mayoria, eres libre de crearte uno nuevo y dejar que el que esté de acuerdo se una a ti.

Pero si lo que haces es crear un nuevo consenso con reglas diferentes e intentas engañar a la gente haciéndoles creer que van a usar algo que no es, utilizando el nombre del producto inicial cuando en realidad es otro producto eso tiene un nombre: ESTAFA


----------



## Venganza. (2 May 2018)

en los EEUU, nadie a demandado por daños y perjuicios a roger ver?


----------



## Venganza. (2 May 2018)

no soy abogado pero veo indicios de delito contra la propiedad intelectual y otro de estafa a los que compraron bch creyendo que compraban bitcoin. 

cosas asi no deberian quedar impunes por el bien de la imagen de las criptomonedas de cara a futuros inversores.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 May 2018)

yo veo confirmaciones de subnormalidad en tu mensaje.. vaya sarta de chorradas has soltado


----------



## ninfireblade (2 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Las reglas diferentes son las de Core. BCH es totalmente fiel al WP original de Satoshi, Core no. ¿Quién engaña?
> 
> ¿Quién manipula (Wikipedia) y Censura (Reddit)?
> 
> ...




Hacia tiempo que no leia tantas mentiras en tan pocas palabras.


----------



## bmbnct (2 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Las reglas diferentes son las de Core. BCH es totalmente fiel al WP original de Satoshi, Core no. ¿Quién engaña?
> 
> ¿Quién manipula (Wikipedia) y Censura (Reddit)?
> 
> ...



Oye, una pregunta, tu que parece que eres profundo conocedor de Bcash, podrías decirme cuales son los desarrolladores estrella de BCH hoy por hoy?

---------- Post added 02-may-2018 at 13:37 ----------




keinur dijo:


> *"Consenso"*... eso le llamáis a todo lo que esté de acuerdo con vuestras ideas, ¿no?
> 
> La mentalidad fascista de Core al descubierto.
> 
> Esque ya ni os molestáis en ocultarlo.



Consenso es lo que hubo cuando se os dio la patada en el UASF, pero parece que no aprendéis


----------



## Arctic (2 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Es lo que puede pasar cuando te saltas el consenso, de lo que es Bitcoin en este caso, que te acusan de estafa y te obligan a recular.



No le apetecerá volver a la cárcel, aunque el día que estalle bcash y sus fans vayan a pedirle cuentas, igual ve de otro modo la protección que ofrecen los barrotes.


----------



## Venganza. (2 May 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> yo veo confirmaciones de subnormalidad en tu mensaje.. vaya sarta de chorradas has soltado



de chorradas nada, ha habido publicidad engañosa y un intento de apropiarse del nombre de bitcoin en beneficio propio. si el mundo cripto estuviera regulado como esta el de la bolsa los de bitcoin.com tendrian un problema muy serio. 

pero vamos , tampoco espero que lo entiendas.


----------



## tastas (2 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Las reglas diferentes son las de Core. BCH es totalmente fiel al WP original de Satoshi, Core no. ¿Quién engaña?
> 
> ¿Quién manipula (Wikipedia) y Censura (Reddit)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pirro (2 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Las reglas diferentes son las de Core. BCH es totalmente fiel al WP original de Satoshi, Core no. ¿Quién engaña?
> 
> ¿Quién manipula (Wikipedia) y Censura (Reddit)?
> 
> ...



Cualquiera diría que BCrash es la moneda de mineros rebotados que vieron pasar miles de Bitcoin por sus manos cuando estaban a precio puta y ahora buscan una segunda oportunidad para hacer el hold que no hicieron en su día.

En tus posts hay mucho de autoconvencimiento. ¿Que crees BCrash es el Bitcoin "verdadero"? Pues compra y haz un puto hilo de la shitcoin en cuestión, que ya "caeremos en nuestro error" cuando el puto mercado caiga en el suyo y ponga a BCrash en el lugar en el que está Bitcoin, no te preocupes


----------



## bmbnct (3 May 2018)

Artículo que explica los siguientes desarrollos que se están llevando a cabo en Lightning Network:

- Dual-Funded Channels
- Submarine Swaps
- Splicing
- Eltoo
- Compact Client-Side Block Filtering
- Watchtowers
- Atomic Multi-Path Payments
- Atomic Swaps
- Channel Factories

The Future of Bitcoin: What Lightning Could Look Like - Bitcoin Magazine


----------



## bmbnct (3 May 2018)

Experiencia de usuario con LN: Un día en la vida de Carol.

Relata la experiencia de la usuaria una vez que la infraestructura inicial prevista este completa.

Lightning Labs Blog - The Official Blog of Lightning Labs


----------



## p_pin (4 May 2018)

Hablando del uso:

Media de transacciones que contiene un bloque en BCrash en los últimos 7d: 145,89
Media de transacciones que contiene un bloque en Bitcoin en los últimos 7d: 1.405,96


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> _This process of paying with Lightning and replenishing funds with Lightning can last for months or years *without the need for expensive and slow on-chain Bitcoin transactions*. Once the initial Lightning setup is complete, *on-chain transactions should be only rarely used*._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se trata de matar nada. Es un lógico y normal proceso de especialización.

La LN es una segunda capa muy especializada construida sobre Bitcoin que hace énfasis en las cualidades monetarias. En el futuro existirán otras segundas capas que harán énfasis en otros aspectos, como por ejemplo la privacidad.

Bitcoin no muere por utilizar sus segundas capas.


----------



## p_pin (4 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya... el doble rasero de la "centralización".
> 
> Como retorcemos el discurso y las ideas cuando nos interesa.
> 
> ...



Si es muy simple, sólo los retorcidos ven problemas:

Podrás seguir usando las transacciones en la red principal o en la segunda capa. Con LN pagarías menos comisión y sería más rápida, tú decides.... 
...bueno deciden los que tienen bitcoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 May 2018)

Especialización no es centralización


----------



## p_pin (4 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Para eso ya tenemos muchas alternativas. LN quiere competir contra decenas de cryptos que YA funcionan, y que son más seguras, sencillas, y por supuesto descentralizadas que la "futura" red LN, que además está por verla venir.
> 
> Buena suerte con vuestras contradicciones. No hay más ciego que quien no quiere ver.



Muchas gracias por intentar abrirnos los ojos, eres muy considerado y desisteresado,.... aunque repites los mismos mantras que hace no muchos criticabas.


----------



## tolomeo (4 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya... el doble rasero de la "centralización".
> 
> Como retorcemos el discurso y las ideas cuando nos interesa.
> 
> ...



No es lo mismo centralizar la capa base, como hace bcrash, que, sobre una capa base descentralizada se construyan capas superiores especializadas o incluso centralizadas.

Lo importante es que la capa BASE es descentralizada y por lo tanto inmune a la censura y demás ataques de tus amos.

Esto es lo que consigue Bitcoin con nodos de un tamaño asumible debido a bloques pequeños, Justo lo contrario a lo que tiende bcrash.


----------



## tastas (4 May 2018)

Hola alguien me puede decir si la LN ha salido ya de la testnet? Es que he leído en el hilo de bcrash de burbuja que es una red futura y centralizada.


----------



## bmbnct (4 May 2018)

Crece el número de desarrolladores que contribuyen a Bitcoin.

One of Bitcoin's Biggest Investments Might Finally Be Paying Off - CoinDesk

@Keinur estoy esperando tu respuesta sobre los desarrolladores estrella de Bcash! Antes de que me digas Craig Wright o Rizum, decirte que entre los dos tienen unas 0 líneas de código


----------



## bmbnct (4 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Los desarrolladores estrella están a sueldo de las grandes empresas.
> 
> ¿Sabes quién tiene un montón de desarrolladores? Estos:
> 
> ...



No tienes npi de Bitcoin, cada post tuyo queda más claro si cabe.

Puedes al menos pasarme un enlace al repositorio central donde los desarrolladores trabajen en el protocolo (repito 'protocolo' , no cliente)? O eso es también de grandes organizaciones?


----------



## bmbnct (4 May 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Hola alguien me puede decir si la LN ha salido ya de la testnet? Es que he leído en el hilo de bcrash de burbuja que es una red futura y centralizada.



Hilo de Bcrash? Donde? He buscado en la guardería pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 May 2018)

Bitcoin Smart Banknotes Launched in Singapore - Bitcoin News







Twitter







Tangem Smart Banknotes


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 May 2018)

Tangem - The First Crypto Banknotes - YouTube


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 May 2018)




----------



## bmbnct (5 May 2018)

Vaultoro, primer exchange en implementar LN:

https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@vaulto...-implement-bitcoin-lightning-network-payments

Vaultoro es la primera casa de cambio de criptomonedas en adoptar Lightning Network | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Aunque Olaoluwa Osuntokun (@roasbeef) le corrige la forma de hacerlo; los alias son voluntarios e incluso puede haber repetidos, para conectarse a un nodo lo correcto es hacerlo contra su clave publica.

Twitter

Vaultoro dice que lo corregirá.


----------



## p_pin (5 May 2018)

Aquí las probables nuevas mejoras de Bcrash para los siguientes meses:

Aumentar el tamaño del bloque x
Aumentar el tamaño del bloque x+1
Aumentar el tamaño del bloque x+2
Aumentar el tamaño del bloque x+3


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2018)

Se huelen las 5 cifras.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (5 May 2018)

Yo creo que hasta Agosto-Octubre espera una pequeña etapa de crecimiento en zig-zag.


----------



## Antonius Block (5 May 2018)

Ahora que lo comentas yo diría, viendo las gráficas, que el mes de junio y los meses de noviembre y diciembre son los más dados a los "bull runs" locos en bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (6 May 2018)

Buenas!


----------



## bmbnct (6 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Gran aporte. Sería muy gracioso si no fuera porque lo que está pasando en realidad es justamente lo contrario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Quieres oír algo gracioso? ¿Sabes donde se planifican los forks en Bcash? En este grupo de Telegram: 
Telegram: Join Group Chat 
que tiene la friolera de 51 personas ; ¿cutre a que si? Si no te lo crees lo puedes consultar en su github: workgroups/workgroup.md at master · bitcoincashorg/workgroups · GitHub 

Alucino que alguien veterano como tu de algo de crédito a esta estafa de Bcash, que no tiene desarrollo detrás más allá del aumento de bloque al infinito y una publicidad que se basa en la mentira, como la que he leido hoy que ahora andais diciendo que Bitcoin no tiene smart contracts (cuando LN se basa precísamente en Smartcontracts) o su campaña de estafa en bitcoin(dot)com, el usuario @bitcoin....

Sigues sin progresar poniendo una y otra vez el gráfico de la dominancia de Bitcoin o la capitalización de mercado cómo argumento en contra; cuando cualquiera que lleve en este mundillo algo de tiempo sabe que ambos datos no significan nada. 

Ahora siguiendo al rebaño llamas Bitcoin Core a BTC, cuando estoy seguro que sabes que BTC es el protocolo y Bitcoin Core el cliente, a que si? (o no?). Toma, lee algo a ver si aprendes:

https://medium.com/@RainDogDance/bitcoin-core-explained-3043b983509f


----------



## bmbnct (6 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> BTC es el *ticker*, pedazo de subnormal, no es ningún protocolo :no:
> 
> ¿Sabes lo que es un ticker? Aprende tu algo, a ver si dejas de dar lecciones sin tener ni puta idea: Ticker symbol - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Jajaja tranquilo hombre. Si no entiendes las cosas pregunta, pero no te pongas en evidencia de esta forma que das vergüenza. 

Es evidente, excepto para ti que demuestras ser un corto de miras, que he usado BTC como acronimo de Bitcoin, así que con eso ya quedas respondido a tu genial intervención. 

Bitcoin Core, como otros clientes, puede introducir los cambios que estime oportunos a su cliente siempre que respete las reglas de consenso. Si no lo hace provoca un fork.
Los clientes implementan el protocolo que se desarrolla en el GitHub de Bitcoin.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Jajaja tranquilo hombre.


----------



## Pirro (6 May 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Aquí las probables nuevas mejoras de Bcrash para los siguientes meses:
> 
> Aumentar el tamaño del bloque x
> Aumentar el tamaño del bloque x+1
> ...



Básicamente aumentar la productividad cavando zanjas dándole a los obreros palas más grandes. Para eso han quedado los luminarias del hardfork.


----------



## Venganza. (7 May 2018)

queria postear esto aqui pero he creado un hilo aparte, que el moderador lo borre si lo cree oportuno.


¿Está Bitcoin.com engañando a la gente para que compre Bitcoin Cash? - Bitcoin.net.do


¿Está Bitcoin.com engañando a la gente para que compre Bitcoin Cash? - Bitcoin.net.do

Bitcoin
Actualizado Abr 28, 2018
Que opinas?
251
Share FacebookTwitterTelegram

Bitcoin.com es, sin duda, un dominio apreciado en el espacio de Bitcoin. Es probable que cualquier persona interesada en conocer la primera y más valiosa criptomoneda del mundo la escriba instintivamente en su navegador o la vea inmediatamente como u
n resultado principal en una búsqueda en Google.

De hecho, cuando buscas en Google “comprar bitcoin”, el primer resultado es buy.bitcoin.com.

Bitcoin Google search

Al hacer clic en el enlace, se saluda a un usuario con la siguiente pantalla.

Bitcoin.com

Los logotipos no solo son muy similares e incluso del mismo color (el logotipo de BCH suele ser verde en la mayoría de las plataformas para evitar confusiones), pero Bitcoin.com es el único sitio web que se refiere a Bitcoin (BTC) como ‘Bitcoin Core’.

El nombre de Bitcoin Core se refiere al cliente de software de Bitcoin (también conocido como el cliente Satoshi), que originalmente se llamaba simplemente “Bitcoin”, pero que luego se renombró para distinguirlo de la red y la moneda de Bitcoin.

Además, la opción Bitcoin Cash se presenta en la parte superior sin sus respectivos tics BTC y BCH. Cualquier persona que no esté familiarizada con la diferencia entre los dos muy probablemente se confundirá, si no completamente engañada para creer que la mejor opción es, de hecho, Bitcoin.

*
Es como hacer publicidad de que está vendiendo oro y luego darles a los clientes un pedazo de carbón, al mismo tiempo que hace referencia a historias de personas que erróneamente enviaron BTC a una dirección de BCH y viceversa.*

A principios de esta semana, Bitcoin.com experimentó cambios para presentar Bitcoin Cash como Bitcoin. El más notable es el explorador de bloques, que cambió de Bitcoin (BTC) y Bitcoin Cash (BCH) a Bitcoin Core (BTC) y Bitcoin (BCH).


Este cambio ha enfurecido especialmente a la comunidad de Bitcoin. También fue un tema de controversia entre los seguidores de Bitcoin Cash, muchos de los cuales creen que Bitcoin Cash puede competir por sus propios méritos en lugar de intentar robar el nombre de Bitcoin.

Otro ejemplo incluye el “Curso de Bitcoin” del sitio web, destinado a ayudar a los nuevos usuarios a comprender qué es Bitcoin y cómo funciona. Sin embargo, la línea entre los dos se ve borrosa en algunos lugares. Hace referencia al Bitcoin Cash solo varias veces, y la mayoría de los gráficos del curso muestran “Bitcoin” y el logotipo de Bitcoin.

*Mientras tanto, el asociado de mucho tiempo de Roger Ver y el CEO de Shapeshift, Erik Voorhees, también se ha distanciado de los últimos intentos de Ver de presentar Bitcoin Cash como el “verdadero Bitcoin”.

“Roger, por favor deja de hacerme referencia para respaldar tu opinión de que Bitcoin Cash es Bitcoin“, escribió en Twitter. “No lo es. Bitcoin es la cadena que se origina en el bloque de génesis con la mayor prueba de trabajo acumulada.

El fork de Bitcoin Cash no pudo obtener la mayoría del concenso, por lo que no es Bitcoin.*

*Una demanda se está gestando*

*La demanda está ganando fuerza en un chat grupal de Telegram creado por el usuario @MoneyTrigz, un administrador de CoinTimes y copropietario de CoinDaily, y ha crecido a más de 600 miembros en solo un par de días.

El grupo dice que atrajo a algunos “peces gordos” de la comunidad, algunos de los cuales incluyen a los empresarios de Bitcoin Charlie Shrem y Richard Heart, al CEO de Xotika.TV John Carvalho, y al fundador de Ibrea.org, Ragnar Lifthrasir, quien instó a la gente a reportar la billetera Bitcoin.com por fraude.
*
MoneyTrigz, sin embargo, ha dejado en claro que nadie está a cargo de esta iniciativa.

“Es más un movimiento comunitario, porque eso es lo que es”, explica. “No es dirigido por mí”. Solo desperté la llama, eso es todo “.

“El consenso sobre este asunto es el mismo”, continúa.

Todo el mundo está frustrado e indignado y además tienes víctimas que ahora pierden dinero por eso. [Bitcoin.com] cruzó la línea, y estamos retrocediendo legalmente.

Al mismo tiempo, un usuario cuestionó la búsqueda de acciones legales diciendo que “usar cualquier entidad gubernamental en esta disputa parece estar atrasado” y agregó que “finalmente los mercados decidirán”.

A lo que John Carvalho respondió: “Somos todo el mercado. Esto no es pedirle al gobierno que haga algo. Está usando herramientas que proporciona el gobierno. Este “es” el mercado decidiendo. Literalmente está poniendo dinero en una solución.”

¿Bitcoin.com está cometiendo fraude? ¿Quién crees que ganaría esta demanda?


----------



## bubbler (7 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Venganza. (7 May 2018)

no me gusta demasiado esta tendencia alcista primaveral, no es mas que otra burbuja pasajera. Sube btc pero tambien suben las alts. para q btc se convierta de verdad en dinero digital de uso comun primero tiene que comerse a las alts principales como _xrp, bch, ethereum_ que por su naturaleza nunca van a ser reserva de valor.

para los que no sirvamos para especular o no queramos estar pendiente de cotizaciones HODL y a esperar.


----------



## Venganza. (7 May 2018)

lo importante es lo que digan los roschild. si los judios dicen q btc es bitcoin, es q es bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (7 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Madre mía...
> 
> Primero te he dado en la frente con un simple enlace a la wiki, y ahora te llevas otra en la frente, con un simple link al GitHub de Bitcoin que tu mismo mencionas: GitHub - bitcoin/bitcoin: Bitcoin Core integration/staging tree
> 
> ...



Bien, vamos avanzando; reconoces entonces saber que Bitcoin Core es el cliente de referencia de Bitcoin, por lo tanto, hacerlo refiriéndose al protocolo es erróneo.

Sobre los dos párrafos míos que citas, ¿puedes indicarme donde esta el error?

Porque esto que dices:

"Core es el cliente de REFERENCIA de Bitcoin, y es en Core donde se implementan todos los commits del GitHub de Bitcoin."
"el protocolo cambia a traves de cambios en el cliente de referencia, que es Bitcoin Core. Son cosas inseparables."

No contradice en nada lo que yo he dicho. 

Solo falta que te entre en la sesera que los BIPs de Bitcoin se DEBATEN en el GitHub de Bitcoin Core y según se entienda que hay CONSENSO para añadir las mejoras (BIP = Bitcoin Improvement Proposal) se añaden o no al cliente Bitcoin Core. 

SI HAY ALGÚN CLIENTE QUE IMPLEMENTE UN CAMBIO EN EL PROTOCOLO SIN CONSENSO, SE PRODUCE UN FORK.

Está bien que haya diferentes implementaciones del protocolo. Pero los cambios en el desarrollo del protocolo son más secillos de debatir e implementar en el GitHub de Bitcoin Core, que en diferentes sitios y poner de acuerdo a todos los clientes.


----------



## orbeo (7 May 2018)

Alguien ha colgado esto en Reddit. Todo el proceso de cómo se creo Btc contado desde dentro. Pasos previos y durante.

Interesante (si fuese cierto claro), según cuenta, Satoshi fueron 2 (el que escribe uno de ellos).


https://web.archive.org/web/20180507060057/http://vu.hn/bitcoin origins.html


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bien, vamos avanzando; reconoces entonces saber que Bitcoin Core es el cliente de referencia de Bitcoin, por lo tanto, hacerlo refiriéndose al protocolo es erróneo.
> 
> Sobre los dos párrafos míos que citas, ¿puedes indicarme donde esta el error?
> 
> ...



Estás en lo cierto, aunque eso ya no debería de ser extraño para nosotros, puesto que los estafadores de Bcrash únicamente buscan engañar y confundir a la gente.

Bitcoin Core es el cliente más extendido que implementa el protocolo Bitcoin, aunque no es el único. Por ejemplo LukeDashJr publica el suyo propio (knots) y cualquiera puede hacerlo. De hecho los propios estafadores de Bcrash realizaron un fork del cliente Core para emplear el código en su cliente de Bcrash.

Aquí tenéis la historia de Bitcoin Core:

Bitcoin Core - Wikipedia



> _The original creator of the bitcoin client has described their approach to the software's authorship as it being written first to prove to themselves that the concept of purely peer-to-peer electronic cash was valid and that a paper with solutions could be written.[12] While the majority of peers on the network may use Bitcoin Core, the developers' influence on bitcoin is limited by the choice of which implementation people voluntarily decide to use.[13] The lead developer is Wladimir J. van der Laan, who took over the role on 8 April 2014.[14] Gavin Andresen was the former lead maintainer for the software client. Andresen left the role of lead developer for bitcoin to work on the strategic development of its technology.[14] He left because he didn't want to get involved with trivial decision-making.[citation needed]
> 
> The code was originally stored at Sourceforge before being available on GitHub.[15] Because there is no formal structure, development is based around Bitcoin Improvement Proposals or BIPs, which are similar to Request for Comments. Public mailing lists are used to vet initial expressions of ideas.[16] If enough support is displayed a BIP document is written. This is the standard for sharing ideas and gaining community feedback on improving bitcoin and was initiated by Amir Taaki in 2011._



El desarrollador principal de Core es Wladimir J. van der Laan, que cogió el relevo de Gavin Andresen y este, a su vez, tomó el relevo del propio Satoshi Nakamoto.

El cliente Core es el que se va desarrollando en el Github de Bitcoin.org. Cualquiera puede hacer un fork de ese desarrollo y sacar su propio cliente, como ya hicieron los estafadores del Bcrash, aunque dudo que nadie pueda nunca competir con el nivel y la calidad de los desarrolladores que van incorporándose al desarrollo de Core.

Y el compañero bmbnct tiene razón en sus posts... una cosa es el protocolo Bitcoin (el conjunto de reglas que rigen el funcionamiento de Bitcoin) y otra cosa diferente es el cliente Bitcoin (el interface y motor con el que un nodo se conecta a la red Bitcoin). Cualquiera puede copiar el cliente Core pero, si introdujese cambios incompatibles con las reglas del protocolo, introduciría un fork y quedaría excluído de la red mayoritaria.


----------



## bmbnct (8 May 2018)

Coinclip, wallet Lightning para iOS, por ahora en la red testnet:

CoinClip Testnet on the App Store


----------



## bmbnct (8 May 2018)

Pago Lightning en un bar:

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pago Lightning en un bar:
> 
> Twitter



Comisión de la transacción =1'6 satoshis = $0'0000935
Transacción efectuada de forma inmediata y con completa seguridad.

El que no quiera entender las implicaciones de esto, peor para él.


----------



## Pirro (8 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Comisión de la transacción =1'6 satoshis = $0'0000935
> Transacción efectuada de forma inmediata y con completa seguridad.
> 
> El que no quiera entender las implicaciones de esto, peor para él.



Para empezar, si BTC multiplicara 100 veces su precio la comisión seguiría estando por debajo del céntimo de euro. 

Si esto funciona, la mitad de Shitland sobra.


----------



## Academy90 (8 May 2018)

Buenos días!

Estoy mirando para comprar un hardware wallet y he visto el trezor por 77 y ledger nano por 100 euros en Amazon.

Tengo btc y alguna otra altcoin pero el hardware wallet Lo quiero para guardar btc sobre todo.

Alguna recomendación sobre por cuál optar? Está bien Amazon o mejor otro proveedor?

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 May 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Estoy mirando para comprar un hardware wallet y he visto el trezor por 77 y ledger nano por 100 euros en Amazon.
> 
> ...



Ambas son buenas (yo tengo la TREZOR). NO LAS COMPRES EN AMAZON (por seguridad). Si quieres comprar la TREZOR, cómprala aquí:

TREZOR Bitcoin Wallet (Official) | The most secure hardware wallet.


----------



## DEREC (8 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Experiencia de usuario con LN: Un día en la vida de Carol.
> 
> Relata la experiencia de la usuaria una vez que la infraestructura inicial prevista este completa.
> 
> Lightning Labs Blog - The Official Blog of Lightning Labs



Interesante. Una duda, cuando recibe BTC desde su exchange a traves de LN deberia tener un nodo completo funcionando en casa o seria posible recibir solo con la app del movil?


----------



## bmbnct (8 May 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Interesante. Una duda, cuando recibe BTC desde su exchange a traves de LN deberia tener un nodo completo funcionando en casa o seria posible recibir solo con la app del movil?



Hoy en día es necesario tener un nodo completo bitcoin para recibir pagos; en el caso de C-Lightning y Eclair (nodo) necesitan el cliente Bitcoin Core sincronizado y con el indexado de transacciones activado. La implementación LND puede funcionar tanto con Bitcoin Core como con BTCD, por ahora también sincronizados y con el indexado de transacciones. Estos ultimos están trabajando en NEUTRINO que es una tecnología para que Lightning funcione con nodos ligeros y de esta forma también recibir pagos. Y por otra parte, en Bitcoin Core me consta que se está trabajando también en un cliente ligero.

En el caso de la wallet de android de eclair, funciona con los servidores de Electrum, pero la wallet solo es para envíos, no para recibir pagos.

Por cierto, Electrum esta trabajando en una implementación Lightning Network de su cartera basada en Python: Twitter

Así que en resumen, por ahora para recibir pagos directamente a tu cartera Lightning Network es necesario un nodo completo. Pero cuando Neutrino y/o el cliente ligero de Bitcoin Core estén listos, ya no lo será.


----------



## kikepm (9 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pago Lightning en un bar:
> 
> Twitter



Alucinante. Es el puto futuro.


----------



## digipl (9 May 2018)

Por especificar, el costo de una transacción en LN sera:

Costo transacción LN + ((2 x costo transacción BTC)/Nº total transacciones del canal)

Así que para el factor más importante no es tanto el costo de una transacción LN sino el Nº total de transacciones del canal.

Para que este número sea alto, y el costo real de una transacción LN bajo, necesitamos:

1.-Un canal estable.

2.-Múltiples pagos al mismo usuario y/o múltiples pagos a diferentes usuarios.

3.-Un canal con suficiente liquidez para realizar estos múltiples pagos.

Y aquí es donde empiezan los problemas.

A.-Mantener un canal estable es muy difícil para un usuario medio porque necesita estar disponible 24/7 sino se puede producir una ruptura del canal en cualquier momento. Además debe vigilar continuamente que alguien no intente defraudar volviendo a un estado anterior.

Solución:Conectarte únicamente con alguien confiable que posea los recursos de estar 24/7 y que no necesites vigilar. 

B.-Mientras que realizar múltiples pagos al usuario con el que has creado el canal no tiene problemas, el rutaje creado para las LN hace que, en un entorno verdaderamente descentralizado, sea en la practica muy difícil, o simplemente imposible, calcular la ruta necesaria para el pago a otros usuarios. El uso del protocolo Onion, que permite aumentar el anonimato, no hace más que complicar todavía más las cosas.

Solución: Que todos los usuarios se conecten a unos pocos Routing Nodes, conectados a su vez entre sí, que se encarguen de gestionar la ruta. Evidentemente cuanto menos Routing Nodes existan, menos saltos serán necesarios, y menor nº de comisiones (el costo global de la comisión es otra cosa pero difícilmente el usuario podrá calcular rutas alternativas que impliquen menores comisiones).

C.-Tratar de realizar muchas transacciones en el mismo canal obliga a que todos los miembros del canal tengan suficiente liquidez por lo que:
a.-Debes abrir el canal con alguien que también quiera, y pueda, mantener esta liquidez.
b.-Tener la suerte de que nadie en tu canal realice una transacción que haga o bien destruir el canal o que el valor que el canal pueda retransmitir sea tan pequeño que, en la practica, sea inutilizable para nuevas transacciones.

Solución: Abrir solo un canal 1 a 1 con alguien con suficiente liquidez y que no lo usará mas que contigo. Evidentemente con uno de los ya famosos Routing Nodes.

Cada se ve la realidad es bastante diferente al entorno idílico que nos pintan y en la práctica solo puede funcionar en un entorno básicamente centralizado. Aun a riesgo de repetirme insisto que esto está diseñado, técnica y económicamente, para crear un pequeño grupo de empresas que dominen las transacciones LN.

Eso sí, para algunas cosas puede estar muy bien. Por ejemplo y tal y como está diseñado, y tomando las necesarias precauciones, como anonimizador puede ser cojonudo.


----------



## p_pin (9 May 2018)

Entonces, si bitcoin, que tiene +10.000 nodos, tiene un probable problema de "centralización"... explícanos como es el problema del resto de alt-coins...

Además, si crear un nodo ln tiene cierta rentabilidad, hará que se creen más nodos, yo por ejmplo tuve durante meses un nodo 24 horas, y lo volvería hacer sin problema, y no sé si llego a la categoría de usuario "medio". 

Parece osado sacar conclusiones cuando aun está en modo de pruebas y por tanto el número de nodos ln no pasa de ser coyuntural

Una cafetería, como la del ejemplo, que tenga varios clientes que paguen en btc, será la primera interesada en crear un canal y mantenerlo activo, y posiblemente asumiendo ellos mismos el coste en la cadena principal. Cada comercio con potenciales clientes asumiría un pequeño coste en la cadena principal si con ello favorece tener más clientes que paguen en btc. Del mismo modo que asumen gastos bancarios muy superiores, por pagos en tarjeta.


----------



## Arctic (9 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Efectivamente. Una gran exposición.
> 
> LN es centalización pura, es inherente a su propio diseño. Pero no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.



Que defiendas Bcash y critiques la centralización en Bitcoin es ya el colmo, vamos. Hace falta tener poca vergüenza.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 May 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Que defiendas Bcash y critiques la centralización en Bitcoin es ya el colmo, vamos. Hace falta tener poca vergüenza.




Está troleando, como siempre. Lo mejor es ignorarlo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 May 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Que defiendas Bcash y critiques la centralización en Bitcoin es ya el colmo, vamos. Hace falta tener poca vergüenza.



Y, sobretodo, porque lo que dice digipl es FUD muy antiguo ya ampliamente debatido y demostrado.

Ya se ha discutido cómo funciona el enrutado a través de la LN y eso no tiene por qué dar mayores problemas, sobretodo porque, para lograr hacer el pago en una gran red LN, no hace falta lograr alcanzar la ruta óptima ni tener que sincronizar nada. Sirve cualquier solución de ruta factible, aunque no sea la más óptima de la red.

Cuando tenga algo más de tiempo debunkearé todo el FUD del post de digipl


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Es una evidencia que LN ha nacido para centralizar, limitar y controlar Bitcoin.
> 
> Podéis verlo ahora, o verlo cuando ya sea demasiado tarde. Pero lo veréis igualmente:
> 
> [youtube]pOZaLbUUZUs[/youtube]



LOL. Ya me contarás cómo puede una segunda capa el centralizar la capa base. No tienes vergüenza o qué?


----------



## tolomeo (9 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> LOL. Ya me contarás cómo puede una segunda capa el centralizar la capa base. No tienes vergüenza o qué?



Suele responder rápido a cada mensaje con sus mantras y ataques, pero los de este tipo los obvia (y rabia).

Ya se lo puse hace unos días y calló.


----------



## barborico (9 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Es una evidencia que LN ha nacido para centralizar, limitar y controlar Bitcoin.
> 
> Podéis verlo ahora, o verlo cuando ya sea demasiado tarde. Pero lo veréis igualmente:
> 
> [youtube]pOZaLbUUZUs[/youtube]



Quimera: dícese del sistema de pagos que promete descentralización y escalabilidad al mismo grado.

LN ha nacido para permitir hacer pagos con garantías y de manera escalable, no descentralizada. Pero no porque no se quiera (o porque esten los malos malísimos de blockstream detrás), sino porque no se puede.

LN no puede controlar bitcoin, al igual que no puede hacerlo cualquier tecnología que se construya sobre él (rootstock por ejemplo).

LN no limita bitcoin. En todo caso le quita límites.

Ahora vas y lo cascas. O esperas 10 páginas para soltar el mismo FUD, lo que prefieras.


----------



## p_pin (9 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Esa pregunta es muy fácil Mojon, esperaba más nivel de ti.
> 
> Razonamiento que puede seguir hasta un niño de 6 años, para tu propia vergüenza:
> 
> ...



A ver... revisemos....

Mempool prácticamente vacía
Precio en satos de una transacción: BTC: 25.56 byte (bloques llenos) Bcrash: 10.64 byte (bloques vacíos)

Eres tú el único que ve el problema? o llamamos a tíxel?


----------



## digipl (9 May 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Entonces, si bitcoin, que tiene +10.000 nodos, tiene un probable problema de "centralización"... explícanos como es el problema del resto de alt-coins...
> 
> Además, si crear un nodo ln tiene cierta rentabilidad, hará que se creen más nodos, yo por ejmplo tuve durante meses un nodo 24 horas, y lo volvería hacer sin problema, y no sé si llego a la categoría de usuario "medio".



Confundes un nodo bitcoin con uno de LN que no tiene nada que ver ni en su creación, costo o mantenimiento. 

Cada canal, que tu nodo quiera retransmitir, te genera como gasto, ademas del mantenimiento 24/7 del hardware, el costo correspondiente a dos transacciones bitcoin, una de apertura y otra de cierre de canal. 
El beneficio de gestionar un nodo que retransmita las transacciones solo se producirá, incluso sin contar el gasto del hardware, si la suma de las comisiones LN generadas es mayor que el gasto de las dos transacciones BTC cosa que solo es posible si el Nº de transacciones de dicho canal alcanza cierto nivel. Evidentemente, cuanto menos comisión LN se cobre mas transacciones necesitas para que te salga rentable.

Además, de cara al usuario, tu capacidad de servir de nodo intermedio, y el que crear un canal contigo resulte beneficioso, vendrá definida por la cantidad de canales que seas capaz de gestionar. Cuanto más canales poseas más fácil será alcanzar a otros usuarios y menos saltos se necesitarán. Esto hace que los grandes hubs resulten claramente preferibles frente a los pequeños ya que es la única manera de ampliar el numero de posibles destinatarios y de alcanzarlos por el camino más corto.

Y también hay que tener en cuenta que tus BTC del canal quedan "congelados" hasta que se cierre dicho canal por lo que se necesita disponer de suficiente liquidez, y por bastante tiempo, para gestionar un nodo LN.



p_pin dijo:


> Una cafetería, como la del ejemplo, que tenga varios clientes que paguen en btc, será la primera interesada en crear un canal y mantenerlo activo, y posiblemente asumiendo ellos mismos el coste en la cadena principal.



Es que el problema que tiene la cafetería, si desea gestionar ella misma las transacciones, es que no tiene que crear un canal sino un canal por cada usuario. Evidentemente puede crear su propio hub pero el costo que genera será, en la mayoría de los casos, mucho mayor que los beneficios

Lo que la cafetería hará, igual que cualquier comerciante, es crear un canal con uno de los grandes Hubs. Así cualquiera de sus usuarios pueden pagar al establecimiento, via LN, creando un canal con este gran Hub. Incluso casi cualquier usuario previo de las LN podrá pagar sin necesidad de abrir un canal específico para ello. De hecho hasta podría llegar a un acuerdo con el Hub de que no se cobre a sus clientes por la transacción LN y el establecimiento asuma, a posteriori, el costo de esta transacción.

De esta manera puede abrir y cerrar canales cuando le interese sin que afecte a sus clientes, cobrar cuando desee el importe de estas ventas, no necesita gestionar esta multitud de canales y no tiene que tener retenida la suma total que supone la apertura y mantenimiento de dichos canales.

P.S. Como ya dije una vez, bienvenidas sean las LN, que es un avance claro para el BTC, pero que no nos cuenten cuentos. Este desarrollo tiene condicionantes básicos que hacen que la concentración sea inevitable. 
Quizás, como dice barborico, sea el precio a pagar por la escabilidad aunque yo sigo creyendo que otras soluciones eran posibles.

Por cierto, paso de vuestras putas guerras. Este hilo se ha ido, por ello, básicamente a la mierda.


----------



## tolomeo (9 May 2018)

Lo que yo no entiendo es por qué no abren un puto hilo oficial de bitcoin cash y se van allí, así no habría discusiones estériles.


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Confundes un nodo bitcoin con uno de LN que no tiene nada que ver ni en su creación, costo o mantenimiento.
> 
> Cada canal, que tu nodo quiera retransmitir, te genera como gasto, ademas del mantenimiento 24/7 del hardware, el costo correspondiente a dos transacciones bitcoin, una de apertura y otra de cierre de canal.
> El beneficio de gestionar un nodo que retransmita las transacciones solo se producirá, incluso sin contar el gasto del hardware, si la suma de las comisiones LN generadas es mayor que el gasto de las dos transacciones BTC cosa que solo es posible si el Nº de transacciones de dicho canal alcanza cierto nivel. Evidentemente, cuanto menos comisión LN se cobre mas transacciones necesitas para que te salga rentable.
> ...



Creo que nada de lo que aquí indicas no se ha debatido ya. De hecho el 8 de Marzo te respondí a una cuestión similar lo siguiente:

"Supongo que hasta que la red Lightning Network crezca no se podrá comprobar como realmente funciona o si se veran hubs. Yo creo que cierta centralización en hubs se dará, pero seria centralización de la segunda capa, no de la red bitcoin. Ya veremos, hasta que crezca son todo hipótesis."

"Si en el hipotético caso se diera una centralización en forma de hubs, no sería comparable a la centralización de la minería por ejemplo; por un matiz muy importante, en la minería la centralización seria de la confianza, mientras en LN, seria centralización operativa porque en LN no existe parámetro confianza ya que los fondos los maneja un Smart contract."

Es curioso como a los pro-bcash no les molesta e incluso se sienten cómodos con que la minería dicte los cambios en el protocolo de la primera capa; pero en cambio critican Lightning Network. 
Lo bueno de las segundas capas es que aunque en el hipotético caso de que lo hagan muy mal, la capa base no podrá verse afectada.


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Discusiones estériles?... LN es el único salvavidas al que Bitcoin se está agarrando después del pánico generalizado de diciembre, con la mempool a tope, cientos de miles de transacciones sin confirmar, y fees de 50-100$.
> 
> Tú consideras estéril debatir de si LN funcionará o no, los motivos de que no lo vaya hacer, los riegos que supone que pudiera llegar a hacerlo, y qué supone esto para Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Discusiones estériles porque me paso el día en este foro y en otras plataformas discutiendo de cosas tan básicas como:

- Que Bitcoin Core es un cliente de Bitcoin, no el protocolo.
- La importancia de tener un nodo propio que valide.
- Las transacciones 0-conf no son seguras.
- El futuro de LN. Es absurdo discutir sobre lo que pasará en el futuro. Pero es un hecho que en el presente funciona y que en el presente hay desarrolladores muy buenos trabajando constantemente en mejorarlo.
- UASF.
- Límite inamovible del tamaño de bloque. La mayoría en bitcoin opina que hay que exprimir al máximo otras soluciones, como LN, antes de aumentarlo, ya que ello conlleva centralización. Pero no es inamovible, simplemente es un recurso fácil de aplicar pero complicado de revertir sin la existencia de otras soluciones. 

- ...

Son discusiones MUY básicas que los pro-bcash como tu sacan una y otra vez para confundir a los nuevos y crear FUD.


----------



## emvl (10 May 2018)

@digipl
No serán las cafeterías o establecimientos las que creen hubs, aunque quizás las más grandes si.
Lo veo más como muy pocos grandes hubs con canales a todos los establecimientos, y cada usuario teniendo su canal con el gran hub que le permita hacer pagos con todos los establecimientos de su red. 
Suena muy a procesador de pagos/tarjetas o bancos.


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Discusiones estériles?... LN es el único salvavidas al que Bitcoin se está agarrando después del pánico generalizado de diciembre, con la mempool a tope, cientos de miles de transacciones sin confirmar, y fees de 50-100$.
> 
> Tú consideras estéril debatir de si LN funcionará o no, los motivos de que no lo vaya hacer, los riegos que supone que pudiera llegar a hacerlo, y qué supone esto para Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



- Bitcoin Core es el cliente de referencia pero los devs de Bitcoin Core, devs de otras implementaciones, colaboradores... discuten en su Github (porque es mucho mas sencillo y practico discutir en un sitio que en 50) y se implementan cambios CONSENSUADOS en el protocolo; por lo tanto Bitcoin es lo que la comunidad Bitcoin decide en el Github de Bitcoin.org. Satoshi ya comentó (lo tienes puesto unos post más atrás) que el desarrollo debe de ir en bitcoin.org. Bitcoin Core es el cliente que comenzó a desarrollar Satoshi y es el desarrollo que siempre se ha mantenido en el Github de bitcoin.org.
No se que más explicaciones o vueltas queréis dar los scamers de Bcash respecto a este punto.

- Si estás de acuerdo en la importancia que tiene tener un nodo que valide que se cumplen las reglas del protocolo, valide las tx... PERFECTO. Pero que sepas que tus colegas no lo están, y supongo que por esto mismo también valoras la importancia UASF. En estos dos puntos OK.

- Las transacciones 0-conf no son seguras. Una transacción 0-conf no está en la cadena de bloques y una no-0-conf si lo está. Mientras exista propagación en la red y esté descentralizada 0-conf no es seguro. Eso sí, cuando los únicos nodos de tu btrash los controle jihan, 0-conf será seguro, porque no habrá propagación, y será completamente centralizado.
Por cierto, el propio Roger Ver dijo que habría que cambiar el término 0-conf porque daba sensación de inseguridad 

- Lightning Network: He realizado mil pruebas con diferentes implementaciones y FUNCIONA. Obviamente no soy el único que hace pruebas. A poco que salgas del reddit /btc te puedes encontrar mucha gente que afirma lo mismo. Un ejemplo: Twitter
O sino, mejor, pillate una raspberry, un disco duro y por 100€ lo compruebas tu mismo. 

- UASF: Ya respondido.

- Límite del tamaño de bloque. Sigues sin entender la importancia de mantener una primera capa descentralizada y la diferencia de una supuesta centralizacion en una segunda. Pego lo que he escrito más arriba: 
"Si en el hipotético caso se diera una centralización en forma de hubs, no sería comparable a la centralización de la minería por ejemplo; por un matiz muy importante, en la minería la centralización seria de la confianza, mientras en LN, seria centralización operativa porque en LN no existe parámetro confianza ya que los fondos los maneja un Smart contract"


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 May 2018)

No os molestéis en responder a keinur, está claro que es un troll. Por mucho que no tenga ningún argumento válido va a seguir dando la matraca con lo mismo todo el rato porque lo que quiere es trolear, no dar información veraz, como lo hacía tixel, que desde que está en el hilo de la Tierra plana diciendo que Dios hizo el universo geocéntrico no ha vuelto por aquí.


----------



## p_pin (10 May 2018)

Viga en el propio, paja en el ajeno:

_Como las LN podrían (opinión-probabilidad) causar centralización en una segunda capa... mejor ir a una cripto que YA manejan poco más que un par de tipos_

Es como la ley del embudo, pero en el mundo cripto


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2018)

emvl dijo:


> @digipl
> No serán las cafeterías o establecimientos las que creen hubs, aunque quizás las más grandes si.
> Lo veo más como muy pocos grandes hubs con canales a todos los establecimientos, y cada usuario teniendo su canal con el gran hub que le permita hacer pagos con todos los establecimientos de su red.
> Suena muy a procesador de pagos/tarjetas o bancos.



Ahora que comentas lo del procesador de pago, he estado probando BTCPay (soporta también LN) y es una pasada. 

En el ejemplo que venimos hablando de las cafeterías, BTCPay viene de perlas, es un procesador que posibilita que cada cafetería tenga su web de precios que generen sus QR y se transmitan a una dirección generada por la clave pública.
Las webs de todas se conectan al mismo nodo BTCPay/BTC/ el cual gestiona los pagos. Es decir, puedes tener un BTCPay server para varias cafeterías de formas segura porque las direcciones de los pagos se generan mediante clave pública y únicamente teniendo un nodo para todas ellas.
La parte LN no la he probado pero supongo que será igual, habrá que tener un canal por cafetería manteniendo un único nodo para todas ellas.


----------



## personalidad123 (10 May 2018)

Interesante


----------



## barborico (10 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Aquí lo resolveis todo llamando troll al que os da con la verdad en la frente.
> 
> Gentuza sin cerebro.



Tú lo resuelves ignorando al que rebate tus "verdades" con otras verdades que sí son verdaderas.

Y esa es la razón por la cual eres considerado un troll.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 May 2018)

Parece mantenerse en la banda de fluctuación de un pelín sobre los 9000....
Bitcoin BTCUSD
9309.18 0.25%
Alto: 9357.49 Bajo: 9239.92


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2018)

Vaya error.... se te tiene que quedar una cara 







Blockchair / Bitcoin / Transaction / cc455ae816e6cdafdb58d54e35d4f46d860047458eacf1c7405dc634631c570d

Menos mal que finalmente el minero de devolvió los Bitcoins. 

Fue Bitclub quien mino ese bloque: OXT

Twitter


----------



## Nico (10 May 2018)

Bien por la gente de Bitclub  aunque esto ya había ocurrido antes y también los mineros devolvieron el importe.

Me imagino la cara de ese ciudadano cuando se dió cuenta lo que había hecho.


----------



## Nico (10 May 2018)

Ojo!, me llamaba la atención el importe... esa transacción es de 2016 y *no de ahora*.

El tweet es nuevo pero la operación, NO.

Quizás es el caso que yo recordaba como "anterior".


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Ojo!, me llamaba la atención el importe... esa transacción es de 2016 y *no de ahora*.
> 
> El tweet es nuevo pero la operación, NO.
> 
> Quizás es el caso que yo recordaba como "anterior".



Sí, ya me había fijado que era del 2016. A mi no me sonaba el caso.


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Cómo puede pasar eso?



Pues supongo que por un error en la ejecución de la transferencia, que donde ponía fee puso la cantidad total de Bitcoins a enviar.


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pues supongo que por un error en la ejecución de la transferencia, que donde ponía fee puso la cantidad total de Bitcoins a enviar.



Los quemados (por error muy seguramente) son más difíciles de recuperar, aquí 40 btc en 2015:

Bitcoin Transaction 5f00b8e609821edd6f3369ee4ee86e03ea34b890e242236cdb66ef6c9c6a1b28

Esto era lo que nos contaba "Shawshank" al respecto:

Creo los envíos a la dirección 1111111111111111111114oLvT2 son fundamentalmente errores de desarrollo. Es decir, programadores que han metido la pata en "Producción".

La dirección 1111111111111111111114oLvT2 es muy especial. Se obtiene directamente del Hash160 de valor 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000 . Es posible que al codificar una "raw transaction", al programador se le haya olvidado un argumento y que se interprete como cero, o algo similar.

Si alguien tiene curiosidad de la demostración de lo que digo, puede utilizar el script publicado en https://github.com/grondilu/bitcoin-bash-tools/blob/master/bitcoin.sh:

$ . ./bitcoin.sh
$ hexToAddress 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
1111111111111111111114oLvT2

Bitcoins que se pierden de formas curiosas


----------



## Antonius Block (10 May 2018)

(Habrá introcudico en el campo "fee" la cantidad que quiso enviar. Hay que tener cuidadín y más si hablamos de cantidades). 

Edito: ya dicho


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2018)

Dejo esto por aqui que ha dicho hoy Meni Rosenfeld:

"Single coin" is not the same as "Single tech". Bitcoin's tech can be changed. And by using sidechains, we can experiment with many different techs without breaking monetary continuity.


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2018)

Rawtx, otra cartera LN para móvil (por ahora en testnet para depurar fallos):

rawtx - bitcoin lightning network wallet - Apps on Google Play

Once videos que muestran su funcionamiento: rawtx - initial release showcase - YouTube


----------



## bmbnct (11 May 2018)

Otra wallet LN para Android e iOS (aun no disponible para descargar). 
Esta tiene muy buena pinta porque será capaz de conectarse a tu propio nodo LND para recibir y enviar pagos; de esta forma no es necesario estar online.


----------



## sirpask (11 May 2018)

@bmbnct ¿Hay algo en Español que explique bien la LN con algun ejemplo?

Mas o menos se de que va, pero me falta algo de base y sobre todo del funcionamiento de los diferentes "wallets".

Gracias.


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 May 2018)

*mcafee insiste bitcoin valdra 1 millon*

MCAFEE INSISTE, BITCOIN VALDRÁ 1 MILLÓN - CryptoMagazine®


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 May 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> *mcafee insiste bitcoin valdra 1 millon*
> 
> MCAFEE INSISTE, BITCOIN VALDRÁ 1 MILLÓN - CryptoMagazine®



Bueno, si eso ocurre yo me hago millonario. Y los vendo todos.
:


----------



## ninfireblade (12 May 2018)

Lightning Network: Don’t Buy Into the FUD


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 May 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Cómo puede pasar eso?



Yo las veces que he visto ese error han sido cuando el usuario ha intentado construir una "raw transaction" y se ha confundido tecleando los importes de inputs y outputs.

Por eso cuando un usuario deja de utilizar clientes standar y construye su propia transacción "a pelo" se le alerta encarecidamente de los riesgos que conlleva, como el de meter accidentalmente demasiadas comisiones


----------



## bmbnct (13 May 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> @bmbnct ¿Hay algo en Español que explique bien la LN con algun ejemplo?
> 
> Mas o menos se de que va, pero me falta algo de base y sobre todo del funcionamiento de los diferentes "wallets".
> 
> Gracias.



La mayor parte de la información está en inglés, este por ejemplo es un índice muy completo: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/7pwna9/lightning_network_megathread

Y este artículo utilizando un ábaco para explicar el funcionamiento de los canales me gustó mucho también: 
Understanding Lightning Network using an Abacus

Pero en castellano, por ahora no hay mucho de calidad, ni siquiera la segunda edición de Mastering Bitcoin esta aun traducida, que es la que contiene unas páginas sobre LN.

Si encuentro algo en castellano lo pondré por aquí.


----------



## bmbnct (13 May 2018)

El creador de esta web: Learn Me a Bitcoin esta produciendo algunos videos de bitcoin que merecen mucho la pena. Este sobre el funcionamiento del lenguaje Script (soporta subtitulos automáticos), he visto 15 min y tiene muy buena pinta:
Bitcoin Lesson | Script - YouTube


----------



## bmbnct (13 May 2018)

Interesante articulo que trata sobre si es posible domesticar la volatilidad de Bitcoin. Esta escrito por Saifedean Ammous, el autor del libro 'The Bitcoin Standard: The Decentralized Alternative to Central Banking'

iiJournals


----------



## Gurney (14 May 2018)

https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@proofmaster/a-look-back-at-some-legendary-posts-from-bitcoin-talk


----------



## tolomeo (14 May 2018)

Microsoft + Bitcoin Lightning Network


----------



## Venganza. (14 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Interesante articulo que trata sobre si es posible domesticar la volatilidad de Bitcoin. Esta escrito por Saifedean Ammous, el autor del libro 'The Bitcoin Standard: The Decentralized Alternative to Central Banking'
> 
> iiJournals



el q ha escrito el articulo lo ve mas como una reserva de valor que comomoneda de uso comun

o en cualqueir caso para ser moneda de uso comun primero tendra que llegar a ser reserva de valor ampliamente aceptada.


----------



## 2 años (14 May 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> el q ha escrito el articulo lo ve mas como una reserva de valor que comomoneda de uso comun
> 
> o en cualqueir caso para ser moneda de uso comun primero tendra que llegar a ser reserva de valor ampliamente aceptada.



Q pesaos, como va a ser moneda si tiene un limite, una moneda tiene que circular y nadie quiere soltar sus bitcoins porque hay un límite.
Jamás va a ser moneda.
Si solo tenéis que leeros, hold, cargo más ahora q baja, ya se han minado 17 nosecuántos mil de 21, corre que se acaban, y nadie los suelta. Normal.
Eso que es tan elemental y os liais con chorrocientos mil tecnicismos y supertecnologias increíbles, árboles que no os dejan ver el bosque.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 May 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Q pesaos, como va a ser moneda si tiene un limite, una moneda tiene que circular y nadie quiere soltar sus bitcoins porque hay un límite.
> Jamás va a ser moneda.
> Si solo tenéis que leeros, hold, cargo más ahora q baja, ya se han minado 17 nosecuántos mil de 21, corre que se acaban, y nadie los suelta. Normal.
> Eso que es tan elemental y os liais con chorrocientos mil tecnicismos y supertecnologias increíbles, árboles que no os dejan ver el bosque.



Si para ti una moneda "tiene que circular", estoy seguro de que llevarás los bolsillos llenos de dólares zimbabwenses y bolívares, ¿eh, picaruelo?.


----------



## 2 años (14 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si para ti una moneda "tiene que circular", estoy seguro de que llevarás los bolsillos llenos de dólares zimbabwenses y bolívares, ¿eh, picaruelo?.



Podría realizando el cambio correspondiente, que no valen una mierda, eso no es problema de la moneda es problema del país que la emite, y no me dolería nada gastarmelos pero a ti si te dolería gastarte tus bitcoins, a que si...mi tesooorooo, to the moooonnnn.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 May 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Podría realizando el cambio correspondiente, que no valen una mierda, eso no es problema de la moneda es problema del país que la emite, y no me dolería nada gastarmelos pero a ti si te dolería gastarte tus bitcoins, a que si...mi tesooorooo, to the moooonnnn.



Tú mismo aseguras que "no valen una mierda", sin embargo circulan en sus países que da gusto. Por tanto, para asignarles valor, estás analizando otras cualidades que no son símplemente la de "tienen que circular".

A ver si va a resultar que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es el dinero ni lo que significa (que seguro que va a ser eso).


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 May 2018)

No sé si ya habéis posteado esto, pero parece bastante serio:

Decentralized Digital Identities and Blockchain


Microsoft quiere iniciar el desarrollo de un estandar para vincular identidades digitales a la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin a través de una segunda capa como la de la LN.

Si esto va para adelante, todo Dios va a tener que utilizar Bitcoin POR COJONES en el futuro.

Ya os lo dije... es inevitable.


----------



## 2 años (14 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tú mismo aseguras que "no valen una mierda", sin embargo circulan en sus países que da gusto. Por tanto, para asignarles valor, estás analizando otras cualidades que no son símplemente la de "tienen que circular".
> 
> A ver si va a resultar que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es el dinero ni lo que significa (que seguro que va a ser eso).



Es que tiene que circular sino no es una moneda es otra cosa joder, un Bolívar no tienes ningún problema en comprar algo con ello valga poco o mucho, o con un euro o con un dólar que valen mas.

Pero un bitcoin...,no, me lo quedo que solo hay unos pocos...pues se acabo no es moneda, punto final.

Y ya puedes darle todas las vueltas que quieras el valor el no valor y lo que quieras.

El valor no es lo que da a una moneda su cualidad de moneda, enterao, hay monedas fuertes y débiles y todas se usan todos los días para comprar y vender habitualmente independientemente de su valor con respecto a otra.

Los bitcoiners sois los paletazos de la economía, manejando tres memes absurdos y simplones os creéis los enteraos, los de la pastillita roja...la lleváis clara.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (14 May 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Es que tiene que circular sino no es una moneda es otra cosa joder, un Bolívar no tienes ningún problema en comprar algo con ello valga poco o mucho, o con un euro o con un dólar que valen mas.
> 
> Pero un bitcoin...,no, me lo quedo que solo hay unos pocos...pues se acabo no es moneda, punto final.
> 
> ...



Los aureos romanos de oro circulaban que no veas a lo largo y ancho del Imperio, y también eran escasos, al igual de bitcoin. Aun asi, los ciudadanos preferian guardarlos para si mismos, y gastar otras monedas de menor valor.

Lo que sucede es que hay una llamada ley de Gresham, en virtud de la cual se verifica que las personas tienden a guardar la moneda que consideran buena, y a gastar la que consideran mala, terminando finalmente por expulsar del mercado la mala a la buena.

El fiat es la moneda mala, y bitcoin la moneda buena. 

La gente no gasta la buena, porque la valora mas que la mala, pero no por ello deja de ser moneda.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 May 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Es que tiene que circular sino no es una moneda es otra cosa joder, un Bolívar no tienes ningún problema en comprar algo con ello valga poco o mucho, o con un euro o con un dólar que valen mas.
> 
> Pero un bitcoin...,no, me lo quedo que solo hay unos pocos...pues se acabo no es moneda, punto final.
> 
> ...



@2años(mentales) utiliza como moneda lo que tú quieras, que nosotros los bitcoineros utilizaremos lo que nos salga de los cojones. ¿Te gusta? Perfecto. ¿Te disgusta? Pues jódete, porque no vas a poder interponerte en nuestra libertad.

La ventaja del dinero privado (Bitcoin) es que lo elegimos voluntariamente y su uso implica que coincides al 100% con las cualidades que ofrece. No tiene que venirnos el primer subnornal del cotolengo a decirnos qué cualidades debe cumplir "el dinero" o cuáles no. Como comprenderás, para un subnornal como tú, el dinero tendría que "circular", para otro subnormal el dinero quizás debería "prevenir la compra/venta de drogas", etc. etc. y, precísamente por eso, el dinero que mejor responde es aquel que previene el que, subnormales como tú, se apropien de él, o determinen las "principales cualidades" que debería tener.


----------



## 2 años (14 May 2018)

Esto es un foro yo no te he dicho que no tengas bitcoins, digo que no son moneda, tendría el mismo problema que el patrón oro, que se acabo eli.inando porque no se podían asimilar los incrementos económicos y porque ni dios lo soltaba


----------



## fjsanchezgil (14 May 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Esto es un foro yo no te he dicho que no tengas bitcoins, digo que no son moneda, tendría el mismo problema que el patrón oro, que se acabo eli.inando porque no se podían asimilar los incrementos económicos y porque ni dios lo soltaba



Y porque ademas no permitia a los gobiernos emitir el que les diera la gana, como hacen ahora...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (14 May 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Esto es un foro yo no te he dicho que no tengas bitcoins, digo que no son moneda, tendría el mismo problema que el patrón oro, que se acabo eli.inando porque no se podían asimilar los incrementos económicos y porque ni dios lo soltaba



Claro, por eso a día de hoy el oro no vale una mierda ni sirve para comerciar con nada. Oh wait ::


----------



## p_pin (14 May 2018)

Hablando de Zimbabue

_Los reguladores financieros de todo el mundo *han identificado los peligros y riesgos que presentan las monedas virtuales* a la estabilidad financiera, lo cual incluye el riesgo de pérdidas debido a la volatilidad de sus precios, robo o fraude, lavado de dinero y otras actividades criminales. Más aún, las criptomonedas pueden ser usadas para evasión de impuestos, así como para la externalización de fondos, en violación de las leyes de un país.
Banco de la Reserva de Zimbabue_

Banco Central de Zimbabue prohíbe a los bancos del país cualquier relación con las criptomonedas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

La puta risa... Festival del humor


----------



## 2 años (14 May 2018)

Y zimbaue dejaría de ser zimbaue con bitcoins, por arte de magia, o con patrón oro, zumbaos...
Devaluarian la moneda hasta el infinito o saldrían del patrón por no poder aguantarlo y ya está, la misma mierda o parecida.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 May 2018)

¿Esta noticia es preocupante?

Minix: el sistema operativo oculto dentro del chip Intel



> Minix tiene acceso a tus contraseñas, todas


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (14 May 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Y zimbaue dejaría de ser zimbaue con bitcoins, por arte de magia, o con patrón oro, zumbaos...
> Devaluarian la moneda hasta el infinito o saldrían del patrón por no poder aguantarlo y ya está, la misma mierda o parecida.



Eres tan listo y sabes tanto de lo que hablas que nos estás dando la razón :: a ver si puedes averiguar por qué o sigues siendo un enano mental. ¡Ánimo wapíssimo!


----------



## 2 años (14 May 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Eres tan listo y sabes tanto de lo que hablas que nos estás dando la razón :: a ver si puedes averiguar por qué o sigues siendo un enano mental. ¡Ánimo wapíssimo!



Que no te doy ni los buenos días.

Que no va a ser una moneda.
Que no.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (14 May 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Que no te doy ni los buenos días.



¿Por qué? Yo no te he hecho nada malo. Nocoiner ahogado en su bilis detected :XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 May 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Esta noticia es preocupante?
> 
> Minix: el sistema operativo oculto dentro del chip Intel



Para prevenir este tipo de spyware (y otros ataques, como el Meltdown o el Spektre), lo mejor es tener una hardware wallet como la ledger o trezor, que no son vulnerables.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (14 May 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Esta noticia es preocupante?
> 
> Minix: el sistema operativo oculto dentro del chip Intel



Por supuesto que si.

La verdad es que si quieres trabajar con criptos de forma segura nada como un trezor o ledger, y ya si no se puede porque la coin no esta implementada en el monedero hw, equipo offline para firmar transacciones y online para transmitirlas por la red.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (14 May 2018)

Eres un poco cansino

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - El Banco Central Europeo afirma que Bitcoin no es una moneda

Y ahora un poco de sorna:



2 años dijo:


> Esto es un foro yo no te he dicho que no tengas bitcoins, digo que no son moneda, tendría el mismo problema que el patrón oro, que se acabo eli.inando porque no se podían asimilar los incrementos económicos y porque ni dios lo soltaba



[troy mcclure]Diccionario de neolengua para dummies

Hoy, "incrementos económicos" como sinónimo de "depredar planeta tierra más rápido aún".

También tenemos "ni dios lo soltaba" como sinónimo de "hasta el 71 era más rentable guardar dólares en un cajón que invertirlos en productos/servicios con demanda".


----------



## Antonius Block (14 May 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Esto es un foro yo no te he dicho que no tengas bitcoins, digo que no son moneda, tendría el mismo problema que el patrón oro, que se acabo eli.inando porque no se podían asimilar los incrementos económicos y porque ni dios lo soltaba



El patrón oro se eliminó unilateralmente por Nixon porque de lo contrario a EEUU se le descuadraban las cuentas. Unilateralmente jodieron a todo el mundo que tuviera dólares, ya que esos dólares, de representar una porción de oro, pasaron a ser un trozo de papel con la cara de un presi.

Desde entonces, 1971, la mayor parte del resto del mundo se ha estado comiendo la emisión de moneda de la FED a poco que tuvieran que comerciar internacionalmente o comprar petróleo. La FED imprime para pagar sus portaaviones y mientras la inflación nos la comemos entre todos.

El patrón oro se eliminó porque a Estados Unidos le convenía y conviene y porque ninguna otra potencia lo pudo impedir. Parece que el asunto comienza a cambiar ahora; pero afirmar que se abandonó el patrón oro porque nadie lo soltaba, entorpeciendo así al crecimiento económico, es cuando menos un punto de vista algo ingenuo.


----------



## bmbnct (14 May 2018)

Eliminado--


----------



## bmbnct (15 May 2018)

Una App, que en colaboración con la cartera Samourai, permite el envío de bitcoins sin necesidad de una conexión a internet. Esto se consigue gracias a un dispositivo llamado goTenna (179$) que funciona de la siguiente forma:

"The signal needs to be within roughly a mile of another goTenna device to relay the message across the mesh network, a decades-old system for using the internet without wifi or a landline. So far, goTenna has sold more than 100,000 devices that let users tap into the mesh network."

In The Mesh Magazine - Decentralizing The Last Mile In Bitcoin


----------



## vpsn (15 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Una App, que en colaboración con la cartera Samourai, permite el envío de bitcoins sin necesidad de una conexión a internet. Esto se consigue gracias a un dispositivo llamado goTenna (179$) que funciona de la siguiente forma:
> 
> "The signal needs to be within roughly a mile of another goTenna device to relay the message across the mesh network, a decades-old system for using the internet without wifi or a landline. So far, goTenna has sold more than 100,000 devices that let users tap into the mesh network."
> 
> In The Mesh Magazine - Decentralizing The Last Mile In Bitcoin



Esto es mas o menos una de las funcionalidades de iota, se pone el ejemplo de un barco.


----------



## digipl (15 May 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Esto es mas o menos una de las funcionalidades de iota, se pone el ejemplo de un barco.



Las tonterías de estos de Iota empieza a ser de psiquiatra.

Una mesh es un sistema de comunicación P2P que elimina al ISP en lo que se conoce como "última milla" y se lleva usando algunos años.

Se hizo bastante famoso en las revueltas de Hong Kong, cuando las autoridades cortaron internet, y los estudiantes se comunicaron de móvil a móvil a través de una aplicación con el software de Open Garden.

Por cierto, la mesh mas grande del mundo está principalmente en Cataluña y se llama guifi.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 May 2018)

¿Cual es la mejor forma de anonimizar btc que han pasado por un exchange?


----------



## ninfireblade (15 May 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor forma de anonimizar btc que han pasado por un exchange?




No se si es la mejor pero shapeshift no me parece mala.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (15 May 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor forma de anonimizar btc que han pasado por un exchange?



Usar un coinmixer, aunque no se si existen descentralizados (en la teoria se pueden hacer, pero en la practica lo desconozco).

Shapeshift es centralizado, y ademas no tiene porque juntar tu direccion con otros inputs para anonimizar. Se supone que un coinmixer hace eso siempre.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Costa2439 (15 May 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Usar un coinmixer, aunque no se si existen descentralizados (en la teoria se pueden hacer, pero en la practica lo desconozco).
> 
> Shapeshift es centralizado, y ademas no tiene porque juntar tu direccion con otros inputs para anonimizar. Se supone que un coinmixer hace eso siempre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Home

Este es descentralizado, la pagina esta un poco desactualizada, esta en el cliente agama

Komodo Wallets - Komodo


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No sé si ya habéis posteado esto, pero parece bastante serio:
> Decentralized Digital Identities and Blockchain
> Ya os lo dije... es inevitable.



Claro que lo es

Cito de la web que enlazas:
"While *some blockchain communities have increased on-chain transaction capacity* (e.g. blocksize increases), *this approach generally degrades the decentralized state of the network and cannot reach the millions of transactions per second the system would generate at world-scale*. To overcome these technical barriers, we are collaborating on decentralized Layer 2 protocols that run atop these public blockchains to achieve global scale, while preserving the attributes of a world class DID system."

Quienes tengais Bcrash fijaos y leed atentamente lo que he destacado en negritas en la cita. 

de nada


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 May 2018)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Claro que lo es
> 
> Cito de la web que enlazas:
> "While *some blockchain communities have increased on-chain transaction capacity* (e.g. blocksize increases), *this approach generally degrades the decentralized state of the network and cannot reach the millions of transactions per second the system would generate at world-scale*. To overcome these technical barriers, we are collaborating on decentralized Layer 2 protocols that run atop these public blockchains to achieve global scale, while preserving the attributes of a world class DID system."
> ...



Dice que son subnormales, pero lo dice de forma finolis


----------



## Antonius Block (15 May 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor forma de anonimizar btc que han pasado por un exchange?



... o pasando por una token anónima del todo: compras monero, los sacas del exchange y luego vuelves a comprar btc pero en un exchange de los que no te piden verificación


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2018)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Claro que lo es
> 
> Cito de la web que enlazas:
> "While *some blockchain communities have increased on-chain transaction capacity* (e.g. blocksize increases), *this approach generally degrades the decentralized state of the network and cannot reach the millions of transactions per second the system would generate at world-scale*. To overcome these technical barriers, we are collaborating on decentralized Layer 2 protocols that run atop these public blockchains to achieve global scale, while preserving the attributes of a world class DID system."
> ...



------------------------------------------


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2018)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Claro que lo es
> 
> Cito de la web que enlazas:
> "While *some blockchain communities have increased on-chain transaction capacity* (e.g. blocksize increases), *this approach generally degrades the decentralized state of the network and cannot reach the millions of transactions per second the system would generate at world-scale*. To overcome these technical barriers, we are collaborating on decentralized Layer 2 protocols that run atop these public blockchains to achieve global scale, while preserving the attributes of a world class DID system."
> ...



Some public blockchains (Bitcoin [BTC], Ethereum, Litecoin, *to name a select few*) provide a solid foundation for rooting DIDs, recording DPKI operations, and anchoring attestations.

To overcome these technical barriers, we are collaborating on decentralized *Layer 2 protocols* that run atop these public blockchains to achieve global scale, while preserving the attributes of a world class DID system.


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2018)

Antonius Block dijo:


> ... o pasando por una token anónima del todo: compras monero, los sacas del exchange y luego vuelves a comprar btc pero en un exchange de los que no te piden verificación



Eso no sería correcto, ya que los exchange centralizados, acumulan datos de sus usuarios, como la IP +geolocalización.

Dependería de cada situación y necesidad, yo monero no lo usaría por ejem. (para mi) no sería la más idónea, aunque siempre se piense en ella, o mejor dicho te quieran hacer pensar en ella.. 

Una por su sencillez sería usando el cliente core de dash, al pasar a dash, y usar la opción de privatesend, te hace un mixed con su algoritmo en los masternode (Layer 2 solution) (sin el uso de terceros no confiables), y sin perder en ningún momento el control de los token, cuando finaliza, esos token estarían 'limpios'.

Aquí lo explica bastante bien, que es un servicio similar e MyEthWallet, dónde también lo podría hacer.

MyDashWallet.org

zcash y otras historias no tienen la suficiente liquidez en Dex-exchange


----------



## tastas (15 May 2018)

XMR-BTC tiene bastante liquidez en Bisq y parece una buena manera de desasociar claves públicas btc. De todos modos, tienes que plantear una historia aceptable para explicar qué has hecho con los btc que compraste en el exchange centralizado.
Quizá anonimizarlos y decir que los has perdido porque el gato se comió el paper wallet tenga la misma validez a ojos del fisco.

Taptap


----------



## FoSz2 (15 May 2018)

A ver por dónde termina saliendo tanto fork de los cojones


----------



## FoSz2 (16 May 2018)

Ha pasado un ángel... 

¿He dicho algo?
Qué callados os habéis quedado.


----------



## bmbnct (16 May 2018)

Venga, vamos a mover un poco esto; dejo este twitt: Twitter

Y lo traduzco:

1. @BITMAINtech fabrica ASICS para Shitcoins
2. @GoldmanSachs compra @Poloniex 
3. @BITMAINtech crea #USDC a través de @circlepay
4. Ahora @BITMAINtech & @GoldmanSachs pueden hacer Pump&Dumps de cualquier Shitcoin en @Poloniex con su dinero gratuito #USDC, y seguir vendiendo ASICS sin valor


----------



## bmbnct (16 May 2018)

Empezando desde arriba a la izquierda y yendo cómo las agujas de un reloj, cada círculo representa nodos LN que tienen desde 2 a 7 canales, respectivamente; y en el centro, nodos con más de 8 canales. Los puntos verdes son nodos LN con un solo canal (sin enrutamiento).


----------



## p_pin (17 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Venga, vamos a mover un poco esto; dejo este twitt: Twitter
> 
> Y lo traduzco:
> 
> ...



Ésto huele mal, tokemización del fiat... USDT 2.0 me temo para manipular precios a su antojo


----------



## Venganza. (17 May 2018)

cada vez lo tengo mas claro, mientras la capitalizacion de las alts (real o ficticia) supere la capitalizacion de btc esto no puede dar el despegue definitivo. las alts no sirven para nada. no son mas que fichas de casino. mientras el bitcoin juegue en la misma liga que ellas no hay nada que hacer.

En estados unidos hay una demanda contra ripple labs. se basa en que xrp no es mas que una manera de vender acciones de ripple sin pasar por la SEC y piden daños y perjuicios, si ganan el caso todas las altcoins no minables, todos los tokens y todas los que hicieron ICOS caeran a plomo.

solo quedaran las cryptomonedas verdaderas BTC, Lite etc


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2018)

Sólo los discapacitados llamáis "Bitcoin Core" a Bitcoin.


----------



## barborico (17 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> La gran facultad de las crypos está en su resiliencia y flexibilidad. Si los grandes intereses atacan y toman el control de una de ellas (Bitcoin Cash), la comunidad tiene la posibilidad de pivotar y desvincularse rápidamente para mantener su propio camino con total independencia y libertad (Bitcoin Core).



Fíjate que si cambio los términos es incluso verdad y todo.


----------



## barborico (17 May 2018)

¿Qué cuestión? ¿Que parte de "no puede existir sistema de pagos descentralizado y altamente escalable" no entiendes?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2018)

Y fue el propio Satoshi el que impuso también el límite máximo de tamaño de bloque y el que dejó bien clarito en el título del paper que Bitcoin, antes que cualquier otra cosa, tenía que ser Peer to Peer.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2018)

Me da una pereza horrible clickar en tus links porque me llega aroma a esmegma de Yihan Wu. Hazme un resumen, anda.


----------



## Costa2439 (17 May 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> cada vez lo tengo mas claro, mientras la capitalizacion de las alts (real o ficticia) supere la capitalizacion de btc esto no puede dar el despegue definitivo. las alts no sirven para nada. no son mas que fichas de casino. mientras el bitcoin juegue en la misma liga que ellas no hay nada que hacer.
> 
> En estados unidos hay una demanda contra ripple labs. se basa en que xrp no es mas que una manera de vender acciones de ripple sin pasar por la SEC y piden daños y perjuicios, si ganan el caso todas las altcoins no minables, todos los tokens y todas los que hicieron ICOS caeran a plomo.
> 
> solo quedaran las cryptomonedas verdaderas BTC, Lite etc




Algunas si que han pasado por la SEC


----------



## Venganza. (17 May 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Algunas si que han pasado por la SEC



cuales. informame mas pf


----------



## Jamie Dimon (17 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> La ignorancia se cura leyendo:
> 
> [PATCH] increase block size limit
> 
> ...



Todos podemos jugar al juego ridiculo de quotear a satoshi:







Segun tu dios, deberias abandonar el fork por que satoshi vertio mierda en numerosas ocasiones contra la idea de los forks y advirtio de que los nodos deben seguir todos las mismas reglas, cosa que BCash no hace, convirtiendolo en una altcoin (ya que sus bloques son ignorados por el cliente original).


Tiene gracia que apoyes los forks de Gavin y los demas amigos de la CIA mientras te las das del iluminador del pueblo mediante BCash.

Aun me acuerdo cuando Gavin decia que era "urgente" incrementar la blocksize, alla por 2015, y aqui seguimos, con la mempool media vacia.

Para los novatos (el 99% del foro) lectura obligatoria:

shitco.in | The Bitcoin XT Trojan


----------



## barborico (17 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Se ve que Satoshi no opinaba lo mismo que vosotros: *[PATCH] increase block size limit*



¿Que parte de "un argumento de autoridad no es un argumento válido" no entiendes?

Di por qué Satoshi pensaba eso, no digas que como Satoshi lo pensaba es válido. Lo será para ti, en todo caso.


----------



## tastas (17 May 2018)

En el peor de los casos es un ataque a btc y en el peor, gente desinformada.
A poco que se tenga memoria (asicboost, Gavin diciendo que subir el límite es una medida urgente...) uno tiene que pensar que es a mala fe.
Más sabiendo el interés que hay en que Bitcoin se estampe. Por suerte los que piensan que btc tiene que aceptar toda la demandq existente están de enhorabuena pues ya tienen su shitcoin para hacer pruebas.
Deberían saber que ya tienen hilo propio donde comentar sus avances.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2018)

keinur dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de insulto a la inteligencia... demuestra que tanto el autor del tuit como aquelos que lo difundís no tenéis claras 2 cosas básicas de las cryptos:
> 
> 1) El algoritmo de minado de una crypto se puede cambiar de la noche a la mañana, dejando a cualquier ASIC inservible. Bitmain puede fabricar tantos como quiera, que se pueden convertir en pisapapeles en cuestión de horas/días.
> 
> ...



Es un sistema descentralizado eso no ocurre de la noche a la mañana. Un cambio así necesita un consenso de la comunidad (usuarios, mayoría económica..). 
En cualquier shitcoin centralizada como Bcash, conque Roger Ver y Jihan se pongan de acuerdo SI lo puedes hacer cuando quieras.

---------- Post added 17-may-2018 at 21:26 ----------

Lo que decía Jeff Garzik sobre 0-conf en 2015:

"Zero conf security literally impossible. #bitcoin purpose is to secure w/ confirmations. Today, 0-conf is a poor approximation."

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2018)

Blockstream mostro en el Consensus2018 una parabólica con LNB integrado. Comentan que pronto estará en la lightning store.







---------- Post added 17-may-2018 at 22:24 ----------

El ratio de fallo en el enrutamiento basado en eliminar los 10 nodos con más canales, baja de 40% a 8% en tres meses. Cuanto más grande sea la red LN, más descentralizada se convierte.






---------- Post added 17-may-2018 at 22:35 ----------

Las bulletproofs (reducen el tamaño de las transacciones siendo más eficientes y sin depender de terceros) pueden ayudar a procesar las 'confidential transactions' 23 veces más rápido

Bulletproofs can Help Bitcoin to Process Anonymous Payments Efficiently Says Developer | BTCMANAGER


----------



## bmbnct (18 May 2018)

Video de Jameson Lopp de poco más de dos minutos que explica porque todos los usuarios de bitcoin deberíamos tener un nodo completo bitcoin. 

Twitter


----------



## digipl (18 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El ratio de fallo en el enrutamiento basado en eliminar los 10 nodos con más canales, baja de 40% a 8% en tres meses. Cuanto más grande sea la red LN, más descentralizada se convierte.[/url]



El que puedas eliminar más nodos en mayo que en febrero se debe exclusivamente a que en febrero la media de canales por nodo era notablemente inferior a la actual. Existía un porcentaje importante de nodos que tenían un solo canal mientras que ahora apenas llega al 17%. Es justo la concentración de nodos multicanal, y por tanto una red mas centralizada, lo que permite mejorar ese ratio del enrutamiento.

Usando varias variables, como transitoriedad, canales por nodo o concentración de capacidad (apenas 8 nodos tienen más del 50% de capacidad), el aumento en la centralización empieza a ser evidente y eso que la red actual es todavía minúscula (apenas 2000 nodos y menos de 10000 canales) y que los problemas serios comenzarán a medida que aumente su tamaño.

Lamento hacer de aguafiestas pero te estás dando golpes contra la pared. La tendencia a la concentración, con el actual diseño desestructurado, no solo es matemáticamente inevitable sino que además, la búsqueda natural al menor número de saltos, la hace, para los usuarios, económicamente preferible.


----------



## bmbnct (18 May 2018)

digipl dijo:


> El que puedas eliminar más nodos en mayo que en febrero se debe exclusivamente a que en febrero la media de canales por nodo era notablemente inferior a la actual. Existía un porcentaje importante de nodos que tenían un solo canal mientras que ahora apenas llega al 17%. Es justo la concentración de nodos multicanal, y por tanto una red mas centralizada, lo que permite mejorar ese ratio del enrutamiento.
> 
> Usando varias variables, como transitoriedad, canales por nodo o concentración de capacidad (apenas 8 nodos tienen más del 50% de capacidad), el aumento en la centralización empieza a ser evidente y eso que la red actual es todavía minúscula (apenas 2000 nodos y menos de 10000 canales) y que los problemas serios comenzarán a medida que aumente su tamaño.
> 
> Lamento hacer de aguafiestas pero te estás dando golpes contra la pared. La tendencia a la concentración, con el actual diseño desestructurado, no solo es matemáticamente inevitable sino que además, la búsqueda natural al menor número de saltos, la hace, para los usuarios, económicamente preferible.



Veremos. 
Por ahora lo cierto es lo que indica el gráfico.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 May 2018)

Es normal que los grandes exchangers acumulen una buena parte de los canales de la LN, de la misma forma que también acumulan la gran mayoría de las transacciones de Bitcoin (sobretodo las que ocurren fuera de la cadena de bloques).

Esto, ni es bueno, ni es malo. Aquel que se limite a establecer canales con los exchangers se llevará la desagradable sorpresa de que terminará perdiendo su privacidad o sufriendo algún tipo de retardo en el procesado de sus transacciones... exactamente igual que le ocurriría si se limitase a enviar y recibir bitcoins en la cadena de bloques a través de esos mismos exchangers.

En el pecado llevarán la penitencia.

Pero esa concentración de canales en los exchangers no perjudica en nada a la red, de la misma forma que tampoco pejudica a Bitcoin el que los novatos y ludópatas del trading se dediquen a operar en los libros de órdenes ficticios y tutelados de los exchangers. Lo único que indica es lo negligente y perezosa que es la gente a la hora de gestionar sus dineros.

Si caen varios supernodos de la LN, la red se enrutará por otros caminos y seguirá funcionando como antes. Si caen varios exchangers de Bitcoin, los novatos avariciosos y los ludópatas perderán su dinero y la red también seguirá funcionando igual.


----------



## bmbnct (19 May 2018)

Al hilo de lo comentado sobre Circle, Poloniex, Bitmain, Goldmansachs y USDC

Circle recibe más de $100 millones de Bitmain y juntos desarrollarán un token de paridad | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

---------- Post added 19-may-2018 at 07:34 ----------

El número de ATMs de Bitcoin crece de forma parabólica.

Bitcoin ATM Industry Statistics Charts










---------- Post added 19-may-2018 at 07:44 ----------

Artículo recomendable sobre la minería. Lo escribe uno de los fundadores de SIA en base a su experiencia en Obelisk (compañía para crear asics para siacoin)

The State of Cryptocurrency Mining


----------



## sirpask (20 May 2018)

Twitter


----------



## tastas (20 May 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Twitter



Cada vez más en contra del cambio de POW. La prueba de trabajo actual no tiene nada de malo, aunque es cierto que Satoshi podría haber elegido cualquier otra y seguiría siendo buena.
Parece ignorar que además de tener un nuevo grupo dominante en la nueva cadena tras el cambio en muy poco tiempo, es muy probable que siguiera existiendo la cadena anterior al cambio de POW.

Muy buen artículo del de SIA explicando cómo está el tema del minado. Yo sigo pensando que esto se resolverá como se resuelven los monopolios en el libre mercado: con alguien que aparece en juego haciendo las cosas mejor.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 May 2018)

Cuidado con los listos, vuelven a la carga.....
Este ataque de phishing usa un nuevo truco para robar criptomonedas de las carteras.
Un grupo delictivo ansioso por aprovechar las oportunidades potencialmente lucrativas que ofrece el auge de la criptomoneda ha desarrollado un nuevo y sofisticado plan para secuestrar las billeteras de Ethereum y robar el contenido de las mismas en el primer ataque de su clase.

Los investigadores de seguridad de la empresa de seguridad RiskIQ, bautizado como MEWKit, descubrieron que la campaña de phishing imita el front end del sitio web MyEtherWallet con el objetivo de robar credenciales, mientras que implementa lo que los autores llaman un "sistema de transferencia automatizado" para procesar los detalles capturados por la página falsa y fondos de transferencia.
Este ataque de phishing usa un nuevo truco para robar criptomonedas de las carteras
:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 May 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tranquilo, que tus petros son imposibles de robar al nunca haber existido



Al ignorar por listo...
Pagina web usurpa identidad de la criptomoneda venezolana Petro | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
::
Nunca existirás ya para mi....y el Petro existe aunque duela a Trump y sus CM. Tanto como el nuevo puente de Crimea.
:XX:


----------



## bmbnct (21 May 2018)

El bloque 523034 se minó por un minero de Antpool con una dificultad de 5MH/s. Se ha calculado que es 70000 veces más probable que te toque la lotería a que ocurra eso. Menuda suerte!






---------- Post added 21-may-2018 at 18:02 ----------

Un artículo que analiza el impacto que tiene hacer batching (agrupar transacciones) en bitcoin.

An analysis of batching in Bitcoin


----------



## p_pin (21 May 2018)

Quizá ese minero, sea 1 de muchos miles de mineros que forman un grupo de mineros-
Es decir, se puede tener una velocidad de 100 megas por un solo minero, o por 20 mineros de 5 megas. Luego dependerá de quien pague la factura eléctrica, que es la razón principal por la que esos "pequeños mineros" dejan de minar

Aun así es cierto que la probabilidad es muy muy baja


----------



## bmbnct (21 May 2018)

Listado realizado por bitMEX de los forks de Bitcoin empezando desde Bcash:

List of 44 Bitcoin fork tokens since Bitcoin Cash






---------- Post added 21-may-2018 at 19:24 ----------

CoinGate implementa pagos en LN

CoinGate is launching Bitcoin Lightning Network payment processing for merchants : Bitcoin


----------



## ninfireblade (21 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El bloque 523034 se minó por un minero de Antpool con una dificultad de 5MH/s. Se ha calculado que es 70000 veces más probable que te toque la lotería a que ocurra eso. Menuda suerte!




Más bien con un hashrate de 5MH/s. La dificultad la marca la red, el minero solo busca hashes a una determinada velocidad.

De todas formas puede haber miles de mineros funcionando a esa velocidad y la probabilidad de que le toque a alguno de ellos en conjunto ya no seria tan baja. Aunque 5 MH/s es realmente muy poco, una CPU un poco potente ya debe de dar algo mas que eso.


----------



## bmbnct (21 May 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Más bien con un hashrate de 5MH/s. La dificultad la marca la red, el minero solo busca hashes a una determinada velocidad.
> 
> De todas formas puede haber miles de mineros funcionando a esa velocidad y la probabilidad de que le toque a alguno de ellos en conjunto ya no seria tan baja. Aunque 5 MH/s es realmente muy poco, una CPU un poco potente ya debe de dar algo mas que eso.



Sí, tienes razón, lo he traducido del inglés y no tiene sentido lo que he puesto


----------



## bmbnct (22 May 2018)

Hoy es el pizza day de Bitcoin, el aniversario (8) de la primera transacción comercial con Bitcoin.

Pizza for bitcoins?

---------- Post added 22-may-2018 at 08:04 ----------

Intersante hilo de Meni Rosenfeld:

1/10 The reason "Blockchain" is so susceptible to cargo cult mentality is that the fundamental features that make it what it is are, in a sense, invisible, and inseparable from how the technology works.

2/10 If I invent a new, more efficient lightbulb, I can easily demonstrate that it A) gives off a certain luminance and B) draws less power than similarly-bright bulbs. Anyone can see this demo and be convinced it's the real deal, no knowledge of how my design works is required.

3/10 If I fail to make such a demonstration, everyone knows I'm BSing. If someone says they can build up on my design and use it to improve things which are completely unrelated to lightbulbs, he needs to demonstrate this, or he's BSing.

4/10 But the benefits of Bitcoin over traditional currencies isn't anything you can so easily measure. Even without using any of Bitcoin's innovation, I can create a system that, to the end user, will appear indistinguishable from Bitcoin - greatly outperform it, in fact.

5/10 It will allow receiving tokens and sending to anyone, easily and quickly, with little to no fees. Of course, it will be completely centralized, and with it will come the associated risks - The system might one day shut down, or start charging high fees or apply censorship.

6/10 But these are things that might happen in *the future*. They're not things you can observe now. The only way to distinguish the two systems is to look at how they actually work. To be convinced of Bitcoin's merits, you need to know how it works, and why it is the way it is.

7/10 The problem is, most people *don't* understand how Bitcoin works. They know there's this thing called "blockchain" that somehow makes it decentralized, and they deduce that blockchain is some kind of general-purpose magic powder to make anything stronger, faster, cheaper.

8/10 So when they hear about this new way blockchain is being used to cure cancer and whatnot, they don't have the tools to call BS. And since the benefits of using a blockchain are not directly observable, these projects get away with not demonstrating superior performance.

9/10 And the scary thing is that this charade can go on for a while. They can continue having no product at all, or a product which isn't or shouldn't be decentralized, and they can just keep saying "oh and it's based on blockchain so it's much better", people will fall for it.

10/10 The only remedy to the original cargo cult was understanding how airplanes and radio actually work. The only remedy to blockchain cargo cult is understanding how, why and when blockchains work.

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hoy es el pizza day de Bitcoin, el aniversario (8) de la primera transacción comercial con Bitcoin.
> 
> Pizza for bitcoins?
> 
> ...



Acaba de describir axiomáticamente el 100% de las shitcoins.


----------



## sirpask (22 May 2018)

Wang Yongli: the redemption of bitcoin blockchain | NEWS.8BTC.COM

Hacer lo contrario de lo que digo? Jeje


----------



## bmbnct (23 May 2018)

La universidad MIT esta testando smart contract con LN de Bitcoin:

MIT Is Testing A Smart Contract-Powered Bitcoin Lightning Network - CoinDesk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> La universidad MIT esta testando smart contract con LN de Bitcoin:
> 
> MIT Is Testing A Smart Contract-Powered Bitcoin Lightning Network - CoinDesk



En el hilo de aplicaciones no monetarias de Bitcoin ya puse algún ejemplo de este tipo de smart contract a través de oráculos. El ejemplo de allí consistía en un seguro de vida para un tripulante embarcado en un transatlántico.

La verdad es que el tema de los smart contracts que emplean oráculos es extraordinariamente interesante.


----------



## sirpask (23 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En el hilo de aplicaciones no monetarias de Bitcoin ya puse algún ejemplo de este tipo de smart contract a través de oráculos. El ejemplo de allí consistía en un seguro de vida para un tripulante embarcado en un transatlántico.
> 
> La verdad es que el tema de los smart contracts que emplean oráculos es extraordinariamente interesante.



El tema de Oraculos...¿En quien confiairiais mas es una empresa privada o en una publica? 
Por ejemplo,


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 May 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> El tema de Oraculos...¿En quien confiairiais mas es una empresa privada o en una publica?



Recuerda que estamos en Bitcoin, así que la respuesta a tu pregunta sería: ni en una, ni en otra. Confiaría más en un oráculo autónomo.

Early Temple | Smart contracts for next-generation business models

Reality Keys - Facts about the future, cryptographic proof when they come true

En el caso de que no existiese un oráculo autónomo, confiaría en alguno que haya sido sistemáticamente testeado previamente (aquel oráculo que haya sido puesto a prueba y jamás haya errado)

Aunque a mi, la solución al sistema de oráculos que siempre me ha atraído más, es ésta (aunque requeriría de las sidechains para ser implementada en Bitcoin)

Open Source Knowledge | The Bitcoin Hivemind

El paper es largo de leer, pero absolutamente alucinante (y con pocas matemáticas). Yo recomiendo su lectura para que la gente pueda empezar a hacerse a la idea sobre cómo van a evolucionar el tema de los oráculos:

http://bitcoinhivemind.com/papers/truthcoin-whitepaper.pdf


----------



## bmbnct (23 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> .....
> 
> Aunque a mi, la solución al sistema de oráculos que siempre me ha atraído más, es ésta (aunque requeriría de las sidechains para ser implementada en Bitcoin)
> 
> ...



Ahora que comentas lo de la implementación de las sidechains; he leído a varios desarrolladores de bitcoin estar en contra de la implementación propuesta por Storzc y lleva un tiempo pendiente. ¿sabes si hay alguna discusión al respecto o algún avance?


----------



## tastas (23 May 2018)

Echan a Faketoshi de una conferencia o algo así. El chino no lo entiendo y el inglés, la mitad.
Satoshigold VS Faketoshi. full version. - YouTube

Faketoshi pregunta si le quieren a él o al chino que aún no sé quien es. Se oyen grillos.
También parece que dice que se va a llevar su tecnología del país. Sí, SU tecnología. Que nos nos la quita!


----------



## Academy90 (24 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Recuerda que estamos en Bitcoin, así que la respuesta a tu pregunta sería: ni en una, ni en otra. Confiaría más en un oráculo autónomo.
> 
> Early Temple | Smart contracts for next-generation business models
> 
> ...



Como ves el tema de los oráculos para monitorizar emisiones de carbono? Soy un novato del mundo blockchain así que probablemente meta la pata pero me gustaría aprender más.

Me interesa mucho la aplicación de blockchain a la trazabilidad del ciclo del carbono.

Ahora mismo, la verificación del carbono emitido por las empresas puede llevarse a cabo desde el gobierno o una empresa privada por lo que se padece de los problemas de corrupción e incompetencia de organismos jerarquizados.

Sería posible crear una suerte de proof of carbon que incentive a múltiples organizaciones a monitorizar emisiones para conseguir resultados fiables de forma descentralizada?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 May 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Como ves el tema de los oráculos para monitorizar emisiones de carbono? Soy un novato del mundo blockchain así que probablemente meta la pata pero me gustaría aprender más.
> 
> Me interesa mucho la aplicación de blockchain a la trazabilidad del ciclo del carbono.
> 
> ...



No existe el "mundo blockchain". Ese tipo de expresiones son idioteces de estafadores de las shitcoins empleando palabrejas de moda para captar pardillos. Lo que sí que existe es Bitcoin.

Con respecto a tu pregunta de monitorizar emisiones de carbono, no comprendo muy bien cuál es la utilidad de eso, la verdad. Quizás pueda derivarse un parámetro de ese tipo directamente a partir del consumo energético que ha requerido un determinado producto en ser fabricado y del nivel tecnológico del proceso de fabricación, resultando en una buena aproximación y sin tener necesidad de que tenga que actuar un oráculo o una empresa certificadora.

Pero ya te digo que no tengo ni idea de eso ni de la utilidad que pueda tener.

No sé. ¿Piensas en algún tipo de atributo ecológico asociado a un producto, como por ejemplo la calificación de eficiencia energética de un electrodoméstico? No sé qué utilidad podría tener el meter información de ese tipo en la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No existe el "mundo blockchain". Ese tipo de expresiones son idioteces de estafadores de las shitcoins empleando palabrejas de moda para captar pardillos. Lo que sí que existe es Bitcoin.
> 
> Con respecto a tu pregunta de monitorizar emisiones de carbono, no comprendo muy bien cuál es la utilidad de eso, la verdad. Quizás pueda derivarse un parámetro de ese tipo directamente a partir del consumo energético que ha requerido un determinado producto en ser fabricado y del nivel tecnológico del proceso de fabricación, resultando en una buena aproximación y sin tener necesidad de que tenga que actuar un oráculo o una empresa certificadora.
> 
> ...



Blockchain: MÃ¡s allÃ¡ del bitcoin | JosÃ© Juan Mora | TEDxSevilla - YouTube
:


----------



## p_pin (24 May 2018)

Las comisiones en las últimas 24 horas a 25,73 satos por byte, con +220.000 transacciones, y el mempool vacío... el fork chino las tiene a 23 satos por byte, con menos de una décima parte de transacciones.

Ayer hice una transacción por 5 céntimos de euro de comisión. Lejos quedan los tiempos en el que los trols metían fud por las comisiones

fork.lol


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Blockchain: MÃ¡s allÃ¡ del bitcoin | JosÃ© Juan Mora | TEDxSevilla - YouTube
> :



Ese tío no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando. ¿Qué me estás intentando decir con el link a ese video?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (24 May 2018)

Tic, tac, tic,tac...

EEUU abre una investigación criminal sobre la manipulación del bitcoin - elEconomista.es

El Departamento de Justicia de EEUU ha abierto una investigación criminal para saber si los inversores están manipulando el precio del bitcoin y otras monedas digitales. El bitcoin cotiza por encima de los 7.000 dólares. 

La investigación apunta a prácticas ilegales que pueden afectar a los precios, como falsificar o inundar el mercado con órdenes falsas para engañar a otros inversores para que compren, informa la agencia Bloomberg.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 May 2018)

Los nocoiners confundís deseos con realidad.


Esto es la preparación del terreno por parte del gobierno americano a la apertura inminente de exchangers de criptomonedas en su terreno:

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/25/nasdaq-is-open-to-becoming-cryptocurrency-exchange-ceo-says.html


----------



## tastas (24 May 2018)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Tic, tac, tic,tac...
> 
> EEUU abre una investigación criminal sobre la manipulación del bitcoin - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Hablan del oro papel?

Taptap


----------



## mack008 (24 May 2018)

hola,

algun scrow para realizar un intercambio de productos por btc?

Como funcionaban aquella especie de smatcontract con perdida mutua en caso de conflicto? Mojon habia comentado algo.

Chas gracias


Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (24 May 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> hola,
> 
> algun scrow para realizar un intercambio de productos por btc?
> 
> ...



Tienes openbazaar y Bisq funcionando con multifirma 2 de 3 donde el tercero es el intermediario en caso de disputa.
Para destrucción mutua asegurada entra en el hilo aplicaciones no monetarias de btc, que está muy bien explicado. Básicamente es poner depósitos de tal manera que si pagas por un producto el otro no se pueda quedar con ellos sin darte el producto porque aunque tú perderías el producto, la otra parte perdería lo depositado y así durante todo el proceso del intercambio. No hay ninguna plataforma que permita utilizar este protocolo de manera sencilla pero las herramientas para llevar a cabo un intercambio de esta manera están disponibles creo que por ejemplo en coinb.in

Taptap


----------



## sirpask (24 May 2018)

Vamos, que nos vamos... Deberia ir en el hilo de las shitcoins pero bueno... Asi nos reimos un rato...

Bitcoin Gold sufre un ataque de doble gasto


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 May 2018)

Básicamente consiste en crear una dirección multifirma que requiera de dos firmas para poder liberar los fondos. Una de las dos claves privadas estará en tu poder y la otra estará en poder de la otra persona.

Una vez creada esta dirección multifirma vendría el paso importante: crear una transacción que envíe, al mismo tiempo, bitcoins de tu propiedad y de la otra persona a la dirección multifirma.

¿Cuántos bitcoins tenéis que enviar cada uno? El que en vuestra transacción a distancia vaya a enviar primero (bien sea el producto, bien sea el pago) tendrá que poner 1x el importe del producto. El que vaya a enviar después tendrá que poner 2x el importe del producto.

Una vez hayáis realizado el intercambio en los términos acordados, el dinero que habíais enviado a la dirección multifirma se sacaría en la misma proporción en la que lo metísteis.

Todo ello puede hacerse con coinb.in.

De hecho, el sistema es tan bueno y robusto que, excepto en el momento de firmar, cualquiera de nosotros podemos ayudaros a construir las transacciones en conb.in adecuadamente, y paso por paso, si lo necesitáseis.

---------- Post added 24-may-2018 at 19:31 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Vamos, que nos vamos... Deberia ir en el hilo de las shitcoins pero bueno... Asi nos reimos un rato...
> 
> Bitcoin Gold sufre un ataque de doble gasto



Me alegro un montón de que se estén produciendo esos golpes de realidad en las shitcoins. Ya iba siendo hora de que la gente se fuera dando cuenta de que la mierda, sigue siendo mierda aunque le pongas un lacito.

¿Por qué digo esto? Bien, me explico. Los shitxchangers son los primeros culpables de haber dado pátina de credibilidad a muchas de esas shitcoins. Los novatos avariciosos y los subnornales que no comprenden lo que es una criptomoneda veían que una transacción en esas shitcoins era aceptada por cualquiera de esos shitxchangers en 5 ó 6 confirmaciones sin ningún pudor, exactamente igual que si se tratase de una transacción efectuada mediante Bitcoin.

Esa falta de diligencia transmitía la sensación de que las shitcoins eran igual (o incluso más) seguras que Bitcoin.

Pero en el pecado han tenido la penitencia. Y ya me habéis oído decir muchas veces lo de que Bitcoin es inmisericorde. Ahora esos mismos shitxchangers van a pagar cara su falta de diligencia. Una shitcoin requiere de mucho más tiempo de confirmación conforme más dominancia tenga un mismo minero porque puede pasarte precísamente lo que acaba de ocurrir: que al minero le salga muy rentable (y con esperanza matemática positiva) el revertir una buena parte de la cadena.

Ahora que se jodan. Bitcoin es inmisericorde con los inútiles. Si los shitxxchangers supieran algo de matemáticas, se habrían dado cuenta antes de que, para que algunas transacciones de shitcoins que aceptan tengan la misma cantidad de certidumbre que la que tiene Bitcoin, tendrían que tardar varios DÍAS desde que reciben la transacción hasta que la consideren "segura" y la reflejen en el balance del cliente.

Pero, claro, ningún novato avaricioso utilizaría un shitxchanger que actuase de forma diligente y tardase varios días en actualizar el balance de su cuenta desde que se reciben las shitcoins.

No sé si entendéis a qué me refiero... no sé si me ve explicado bien. Meni Rosenfeld lo explica extraordinariamente bien en el que, para mi, es el mejor paper relacionado con Bitcoin después del de Satoshi.


----------



## Emeregildo (24 May 2018)

Hacía siglos que no me metía en el hilo debído a lo infecto y sucio que estaba de troles pero bueno. Hago una pequeña aportación. Como decía Sr. Mojón, las shitcoins tienen un problema grave e incluso grandes monedas como Ethereum. Algo que se ha hablado aquí hace tiempo. Ethereum tiene un problema gordísimo de escalabilidad.

The Ethereum-blockchain size has exceeded 1TB, and yes, it


----------



## Arctic (24 May 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Hacía siglos que no me metía en el hilo debído a lo infecto y sucio que estaba de troles pero bueno. Hago una pequeña aportación. Como decía Sr. Mojón, las shitcoins tienen un problema grave e incluso grandes monedas como Ethereum. Algo que se ha hablado aquí hace tiempo. Ethereum tiene un problema gordísimo de escalabilidad.
> 
> The Ethereum-blockchain size has exceeded 1TB, and yes, it



Es cuestión de tiempo que las carencias del mundo alt salgan a la luz y se vean reflejadas en los precios. Es imposible saber si hablamos de semanas, meses o años, pero sospecho que no queda mucho. Yo por mi parte ya he desistido de intentar explicar a la gente lo que va a pasar. Solo quieren pelotazos inmediatos y les importa un carajo la calidad del activo empleado para ello. Los que tengan suerte sacarán tajada y el resto, la gran mayoría, palmarán hasta la camisa. Nada nuevo en los mercados financieros, por otra parte.


----------



## zz00zz (24 May 2018)

Para los talibanes bitcoineros en especial a *Mojón* ( empieza a poner tus barbas a remojar) y a sus convencidos mariachis.

PARSEC: A Paradigm Shift for Asynchronous and Permissionless Consensus

Algún día criptolandia se dará cuenta de que Maidsafe pertenece a otra dimensión, la idolatrada blockchain pasará a ser un *Anacronismo* ✞con su mastodontica y absurda replicación de datos, su derroche energético y su limitada capacidad de escalar, sin entrar entre muchas otras mas deficiencias como son su centralismo y su privacidad deficiente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 May 2018)

¿Con qué nueva estafa te has dejado engañar esta vez? Yo creo que ya va siendo hora de que empieces a valorar si te saldría rentable empezar a aprender algo de matemáticas básicas y teoría de la información, zz

Edito: ya he visto que el link ese te lleva a una página relacionada con la estafa de Maidsafe... :XX: Veo que sigues impermeable al sentido común y a tener un mínimo de vergüenza, chato.

¿Cuánto hace ya que te meé la cara en el hilo de la estafa de Maidsafe? Dos años? Dos años y medio? Ya ni me acuerdo... y ahí siguen, sin sacar una mierda mínimamente operativa, prometiendo el horo y el moro y, por lo que veo, continuando con sus promesas vacías de incorporaciones revolucionarias en su software.

Yo creo que tienes averiado el mecanismo cerebral que todos tenemos para reconocer una derrota, que deriva del mecanismo ancestral de evaluación de posibilidades frente a un competidor en un combate por las hembras o algo parecido. Lo tuyo no es normal, colega.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 May 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> Para los talibanes bitcoineros en especial a *Mojón* ( empieza a poner tus barbas a remojar) y a sus convencidos mariachis.
> 
> PARSEC: A Paradigm Shift for Asynchronous and Permissionless Consensus
> 
> Algún día criptolandia se dará cuenta de que Maidsafe pertenece a otra dimensión, la idolatrada blockchain pasará a ser un *Anacronismo* ✞con su mastodontica y absurda replicación de datos, su derroche energético y su limitada capacidad de escalar, sin entrar entre muchas otras mas deficiencias como son su centralismo y su privacidad deficiente.




SAFE es un proyecto que se inició creo recordar allá por el 2005 o el 2007. No recuerdo exactamente pero mas o menos por esas fechas, antes aun de que satoshi publicara el white paper de bitcoin.

¿ Y qué han hecho en todos estos años ? Pues básicamente vender humo, escribir articulos en blogs y poco más. El día que saquen una primera versión vienes y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## bmbnct (24 May 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Hacía siglos que no me metía en el hilo debído a lo infecto y sucio que estaba de troles pero bueno. Hago una pequeña aportación. Como decía Sr. Mojón, las shitcoins tienen un problema grave e incluso grandes monedas como Ethereum. Algo que se ha hablado aquí hace tiempo. Ethereum tiene un problema gordísimo de escalabilidad.
> 
> The Ethereum-blockchain size has exceeded 1TB, and yes, it



En ETH, creo que lo comente por aquí, ya no es posible tener un nodo que valide en un disco duro mecánico, para que funcione en Fast Sync (por defecto en geth), es necesario tener un SSD porque sino, nunca finaliza de sincronizar; ocurre que gente que tiene su nodo sincronizado, se le ha reiniciado y ya no ha sido posible que volviese a sincronizar. 
Por otra parte, los archive nodes, que son nodos que validan y guardan toda la cadena, los requisitos de maquina son tan elevados, que parece que Ethereum se dirige a confiar en una empresa que los controle: Infura - Scalable Blockchain Infrastructure


----------



## zz00zz (24 May 2018)

A Mojón

Dios perdonalo, no sabe lo que se dice.

ninfireblade

no vendré a contártelo, prefiero que lo veas por ti mismo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Por otra parte, los archive nodes, que son nodos que validan y guardan toda la cadena, los requisitos de maquina son tan elevados, que parece que Ethereum se dirige a confiar en una empresa que los controle: Infura - Scalable Blockchain Infrastructure



¿Qué podría salir mal? Pffff... vaya tela.


----------



## bmbnct (24 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Qué podría salir mal? Pffff... vaya tela.



Creo que a los que apoyan ETH, igual que a los de Bcash, la centralización se la bufa. Les preguntas si conocen los requisitos de maquina para un Fast Sync o un archive node de ETH y lo desconocen. Tampoco les importa que no haya un solo dato fiable de cuantos archive node existen y les importa un bledo que su raspberry con geth no esté validando (se piensan que si ademas).
Por no hablar del poder que tiene Vitalik sobre ETH.
Y si eso no les importa, tampoco creo que lo haga el hecho de centralizar el control de los archive node en una empresa.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 May 2018)

La fungibilidad de tus bitcoins va a mejorar extremadamente gracias a la LN.

Increasing Bitcoin-Privacy using the Lightning Network OR How to delete the origin of your Bitcoins


----------



## bmbnct (24 May 2018)

Wallet móvil (android e iOS) ligera que se conecta a tu nodo Lightning Network LND y que permitira (lanzamiento en verano de 2018) enviar y recibir pagos.

Twitter


----------



## ninfireblade (24 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La fungibilidad de tus bitcoins va a mejorar extremadamente gracias a la LN.
> 
> Increasing Bitcoin-Privacy using the Lightning Network OR How to delete the origin of your Bitcoins




Me parece a mi que eso que dicen en el articulo no funciona. El segundo nodo (en el que quieres recibir los bitcoins procedentes del primero) no va a tener saldo en el lado del nodo al que esté conectado, por lo tanto no va a poder recibir nada.


----------



## Esse est deus (24 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No existe el "mundo blockchain". Ese tipo de expresiones son idioteces de estafadores de las shitcoins empleando palabrejas de moda para captar pardillos. Lo que sí que existe es Bitcoin.



No existe el "el mundo Unix". Ese tipo de expresiones son idioteces de estafadores de los shitos empleando palabrejas de moda para captar pardillos. Lo que sí que existe es Multics.


----------



## bmbnct (25 May 2018)

Tocando el 40% en transacciones Segwit como media de los últimos 144 bloques.


----------



## michinato (25 May 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Vamos, que nos vamos... Deberia ir en el hilo de las shitcoins pero bueno... Asi nos reimos un rato...
> 
> Bitcoin Gold sufre un ataque de doble gasto




Hay un par de cosas que me parecen relevantes.


El atacante tiene ese enorme hashrate y ha conseguido revertir 22 bloques para colarles un doble gasto a varios exchanges. Pero lo curioso es que ha recuperado las monedas como Bitcoin Gold. Inicialmente tenia X BTG y después del ataque ha conseguido X+Y BTG.

Quiero decir, el tío ha sido capaz de romper la moneda y demostrar que es una puta mierda. ¿Para que quiere tener más BTG?

Los BTG no valen para nada, y él mismo lo ha demostrado a todo el mundo violando la cadena a pelito.

Lo lógico hubiera sido enviar sus BTG al exchange, cambiarlos por BTC (al tipo de cambio que sea), sacar del exchange BTC, luego revertir la cadena de BTG para volver a tener los BTG en su wallet. Esto lo podría repetir varias veces. Sería una manera de conseguir BTC "gratis".


¿Puede que su intención no sea robar sino que lo que haya intentado solo sea demostrar que las shitcoins como BTG no valen para nada?



Luego lo que ya me deja roto es que la cotización de BTG no se haya ido a la mierda instantáneamente. 

Ahora mismo sigue siendo negociado a 0,0061 BTC/BTG 

¿De verdad hay gente que aun está dispuesta a entregar BTC por BTG? (sea al precio que sea)

¿En que puto mercado absurdo estamos?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 May 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Hay un par de cosas que me parecen relevantes.
> 
> 
> El atacante tiene ese enorme hashrate y ha conseguido revertir 22 bloques para colarles un doble gasto a varios exchanges. Pero lo curioso es que ha recuperado las monedas como Bitcoin Gold. Inicialmente tenia X BTG y después del ataque ha conseguido X+Y BTG.
> ...



La cotización de las shitcoins como BTG no se ha desplomado por la sencilla razón de que la cotización que muestra coinmarketcap, es ficticia. Los shitxchangers, sencillamente, hacen y deshacen a su antojo.


----------



## Pirro (25 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> En ETH, creo que lo comente por aquí, ya no es posible tener un nodo que valide en un disco duro mecánico, para que funcione en Fast Sync (por defecto en geth), es necesario tener un SSD porque sino, nunca finaliza de sincronizar; ocurre que gente que tiene su nodo sincronizado, se le ha reiniciado y ya no ha sido posible que volviese a sincronizar.
> Por otra parte, los archive nodes, que son nodos que validan y guardan toda la cadena, los requisitos de maquina son tan elevados, que parece que Ethereum se dirige a confiar en una empresa que los controle: Infura - Scalable Blockchain Infrastructure



Y eso estando al principio del principio -vamos, que prácticamente nadie usa un token de Ethereum para algo más que especular-

Nunca fui tan maximalista como Mojón, pero los hechos son los que son. Lo único real es Bitcoin, lo demás, promesas de repetir el pelotazo que algunos pegaron con Bitcoin.


----------



## michinato (25 May 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Hacía siglos que no me metía en el hilo debído a lo infecto y sucio que estaba de troles pero bueno. Hago una pequeña aportación. Como decía Sr. Mojón, las shitcoins tienen un problema grave e incluso grandes monedas como Ethereum. Algo que se ha hablado aquí hace tiempo. Ethereum tiene un problema gordísimo de escalabilidad.
> 
> The Ethereum-blockchain size has exceeded 1TB, and yes, it





bmbnct dijo:


> En ETH, creo que lo comente por aquí, ya no es posible tener un nodo que valide en un disco duro mecánico, para que funcione en Fast Sync (por defecto en geth), es necesario tener un SSD porque sino, nunca finaliza de sincronizar; ocurre que gente que tiene su nodo sincronizado, se le ha reiniciado y ya no ha sido posible que volviese a sincronizar.
> Por otra parte, los archive nodes, que son nodos que validan y guardan toda la cadena, los requisitos de maquina son tan elevados, que parece que Ethereum se dirige a confiar en una empresa que los controle




Este hilo no es de Ethereum y no me gustaría ensuciarlo, pero van unos cuantos posts sobre el tema y parece que se habla más de Ethereum que de Bitcoin.


El articulo que postea Ermenegildo es muy largo, pero si le quitas la paja se habla principalmente de 3 o 4 cosas. 



El tamaño de la Blockchain de Ethereum es enorme (mayor de 1 Tera)
De esto ya hablamos hace tiempo. En Ethereum no es necesario almacenar el histórico de todos los estados (variables / funciones / programas / cuentas / etc), igual que en Bitcoin no es necesario conservar las firmas de todas las transacciones durante la eternidad (como ocurre a partir del segwit).

No hace falta un "archival node" para nada. Un "pruned node" de Ethereum guarda todos los bloques pasados, de modo que si quisiera podría calcular los estados en cualquier momento del pasado. Lo que pasa es que no necesita almacenar esos estados antiguos, le basta con el estado actual para validar que lo que se haga en un momento es correcto y se ajuste al protocolo.​



Los bloques de Ethereum no tienen límite de tamaño

Esto es falso. Hay un límite de gas establecido que no permite que los bloques sobrepasen cierto tamaño.​



La carga de los nodos de Ethereum es muy grande, requieren unas características muy elevadas y los requisitos son cada vez mayores, de modo que cada vez hay menos nodos que puedan validar.


El autor se basa en posts de gente en foros que tiene problemas para montar sus nodos. La verdad, no tengo ni idea de si es un problema real o casos aislados. No lo puedo refutar ni afirmar. Si es cierto, sin duda es un problema a tener en cuenta.​



El autor no encuentra gráficas/estadísticas fiables del numero de nodos de Ethereum, ni sobre el tiempo de propagación de los bloques en Ethereum. 

El autor dice que las gráficas de Bitcoin si las conoce y son magnificas, pero como no sabe cuales son las de Ethereum, supone que son malísimas. 

Es cierto que es un tema relevante. Yo tampoco he encontrado esas gráficas para Ethereum. Estaría bien poder ver y analizar esos datos, pero mientras no los tengamos en la mano, cualquier cosa que digamos no dejarán de ser suposiciones.​



Las Dapps pueden saturar la red porque no están reguladas.

Mi opinión es que el mercado de fees es el que regula esto. Las dapps pagan comisiones igual que cualquier otra transacción y ninguno podemos decir que una información es más importante que otra a la hora de ser escrita en la blockchain. Si alguien paga para que haya gatitos, allá él.​


------


Mi opinión: 

El artículo es bastante tendencioso e intenta meter miedo acerca de Ethereum con algunos argumentos dudosos y otros que son difíciles de comprobar ahora mismo.

Es indudablemente cierto que Bitcoin funciona de puta madre, y su simplicidad ayuda a que continue de esta manera. 

Ethereum quiere añadir una complejidad bastante grande. Esto produce dudas sobre si acabará funcionando como se supone que debe funcionar o si los developers están haciéndose pajas mentales y acabará petando.

Por mi parte no tengo ni idea de sí saldrán adelante o les estallará en las manos.


------


----------



## Venganza. (25 May 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La fungibilidad de tus bitcoins va a mejorar extremadamente gracias a la LN.
> 
> Increasing Bitcoin-Privacy using the Lightning Network OR How to delete the origin of your Bitcoins




muchas gracias por el enlace

---------- Post added 25-may-2018 at 13:53 ----------

pienso que el mundo "crypto" tiene que sufrir una limpieza a fondo, hay una demanda contra ripple, que de prosperar afectara a casi todos los tokens y hundira por tanto tb a la red ethereum. ripple y ethereum deben caer mas pronto que tarde. 

la caida tambien afectara a bitcoin, sera el momento de recargar. creo q todo esto pasara en un año.


----------



## sirpask (25 May 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Y eso estando al principio del principio -vamos, que prácticamente nadie usa un token de Ethereum para algo más que especular-
> 
> Nunca fui tan maximalista como Mojón, pero los hechos son los que son. Lo único real es Bitcoin, lo demás, promesas de repetir el pelotazo que algunos pegaron con Bitcoin.



Yo creo que hay dos shitcoins que a nivel empresarial y bancario puede que funcionen... Hyperledger y Ardor, pero el tiempo lo dira.

Por cierto...



> PSA: if someone has a full >50% hashrate for your cryptocurrency, there is NO NUMBER of blocks where confirmation is safe. Once you get beyond 50%, you can reverse an unlimited number of blocks!
> 
> (What happened to BGold, CAN be done to BCH or maybe Bitcoin if Bitmain wants to...)
> Luke.


----------



## Emeregildo (25 May 2018)

How to Make Effortless Cross-Chain Trades with a TREZOR Wallet


Ya se puede tradear shitcoins/BTC directamente desde tu trezor


----------



## tastas (26 May 2018)

Electrum Personal Server beta release : Bitcoin

Electrum permite conectarse a tu propio nodo y con ello, entre otras cosas, usar tu hardware wallet con el estado de la cadena verificada por ti mismo.
Un empujoncito más para tener tu propio nodo funcionando.

Taptap


----------



## kikepm (26 May 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> How to Make Effortless Cross-Chain Trades with a TREZOR Wallet
> 
> 
> Ya se puede tradear shitcoins/BTC directamente desde tu trezor



¿podría alguien explicar de que va esto de Faast? 

¿quien está haciendo de contraparte?

Gracias


----------



## zz00zz (26 May 2018)

Copio y pego lo que es el mejor oráculo que he leído hasta ahora.





______________________________ ____________________________

Un recordatorio amistoso acerca de a dónde se dirige crypto 

Como todo el mundo puede ver claramente a estas alturas, se están sentando las bases para que el dinero institucional entre finalmente en el mercado de la criptografía.

No estoy hablando de individuos de mucho dinero o inversionistas privados o similares; estoy hablando de bancos, grandes corporaciones/compañías, y GRANDES fondos (como fondos de pensiones y similares).

Verás, el dinero GRANDE como ese no tenía una forma legítima de entrar en el mercado. Seguro que las piscinas oscuras y la compra de medicamentos de venta libre eran posibles, pero estas formas no estaban lo suficientemente establecidas para que el GRAN dinero institucional salte todavía.

No sólo eso, sino que el GRAN dinero necesita para asegurarse de que los salvavidas (la SEC y otros gobiernos importantes) van a dejar que todos naden y se diviertan un poco.

Y lo harán, como lo evidencian todos los grandes movimientos que están ocurriendo (la patente de intercambio de Géminis, la inversión institucional de Coinbase, el registro de Kraken ante la SEC, la entrada de Goldman Sachs en criptografía, yadda yadda yadda yadda). Estas cosas no estarían sucediendo si esos jugadores no supieran ya lo que dirán los salvavidas (y ya han empezado a insinuar).

Así que esto es lo que va a pasar: El dinero GRANDE va a entrar, el precio va a saltar de eso. La plebe entonces FOMO en / de nuevo en la causa de que el precio para subir más. Entonces los bancos y los fondos más grandes van a empezar a ofrecer al joe medio la oportunidad de invertir en criptografía a través de ellos para que no tengan que usar una aplicación o manejar ninguna clave o preocuparse por nada de esas "cosas tecnológicas" como almacenar claves y lo que no.

Y eso hará que el precio suba aún más.

Verán caballeros, $8400 parece mucho por una moneda de 25 centavos, pero en realidad, cuando se tiene en cuenta lo que va a suceder cuando el dinero GRANDE se derrama y desencadena el próximo encierro, $8400 no son tonterías.

¿Por qué crees que todos estos grandes nombres siguen tirando predicciones ridículamente altas de lo que bitcoin puede alcanzar? $50.000, $100.000, $1.000.000...

No es sólo porque quieran crear publicidad. Es porque si usted sabe cómo hacer los cálculos, esos números no sólo son completamente realistas sino también probables.

Finalmente, usted necesita entender esto: no habrá ningún evento específico o noticias o asociaciones que provoquen el próximo encierro (los miro a ustedes, vendedores de consenso). El próximo encierro va a ocurrir cuando menos te lo esperes, cuando todo esté tranquilo, cuando todo el mundo piense que no está pasando nada... Ahí es cuando verás que el precio empieza a subir.

Y estarás esperando a que baje y se corrija, pero no lo hará... y antes de que te des cuenta, va a tomar a todo el mundo por sorpresa, como nunca se hubieran imaginado. Será uno que sale de la nada y se traga las predicciones bajistas de todos y las escupe destrozadas y masticadas. Viene....lento pero seguro, se acerca una buena tormenta.

Así que relájate, relájate, abre un brewski, y construye tus carteras mientras el precio todavía está maduro caballeros, porque cuando menos te lo esperes, las mierdas van a ser reales. Y si estás preparado para ello, te harás más rico de lo que pensabas

Traducción realizada con el traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator
______________________________ ______________________________ ________


Lo que quizás no esperan es lo que se esta cociendo muy dentro de la esfera cripto, al baile han llegado tarde, acabaran con la mas fea cuando la masa y después ellos mismos descubran la *Descentralización Genuina.*

*.*Me olvidaba *Descentralización Genuina *que también desconoce quien se supone me derroto y se meo en mi cara, mojón el taliban del btc .


Miembro del BCE no, soy el simple conserje.)


----------



## zz00zz (26 May 2018)

La estafa según mojón 


"MAIDSAFE: PARSEC CONSENSUS ALGORITHM = 70.29% PROFIT!!!" by trader CryptoTradeSignals
No soy amante de estas cosas pero bueno me parece muy bien.


----------



## bmbnct (26 May 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Electrum Personal Server beta release : Bitcoin
> 
> Electrum permite conectarse a tu propio nodo y con ello, entre otras cosas, usar tu hardware wallet con el estado de la cadena verificada por ti mismo.
> Un empujoncito más para tener tu propio nodo funcionando.
> ...



Yo en el móvil utilizo Samourai que también se conecta a mi nodo por RPC. Soporta también Trezor y opendime. Es una wallet que me gusta mucho.
Electrum y Samourai se están poniendo las pilas; Electrum además esta desarrollando su propia wallet LN basada en Python.

---------- Post added 26-may-2018 at 14:42 ----------

La lista sigue creciendo 

Mainnet Lightning Network Stores






---------- Post added 26-may-2018 at 14:49 ----------

Compañía de gas Checa acepta pagos en Bitcoin. 

Major Natural Gas Company in the Czech Republic Adopts Bitcoin Payments | BTCMANAGER


----------



## tastas (26 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Yo en el móvil utilizo Samourai que también se conecta a mi nodo por RPC. Soporta también Trezor y opendime. Es una wallet que me gusta mucho.
> Electrum y Samourai se están poniendo las pilas; Electrum además esta desarrollando su propia wallet LN basada en Python.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-may-2018 at 14:42 ----------
> ...



Lo del Bitcoin en República Checa es digno de admirar. Creo que es porque están muy influidos por la zona euro pese a que tienen su propia moneda. Aunque habría otros países parecidos donde btc no ha entrado con tanta fuerza.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (26 May 2018)

Gracias al trabajo de Jorge Timón (desarrollador de Bitcoin), ahora es mas sencillo, sin necesidad de confiar en terceros, obtener estadísticas acerca de los bloques; "getblockstats" permite preguntar a tu nodo.

https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/pull/10757

---------- Post added 26-may-2018 at 21:13 ----------

Por si alguno tiene un nodo LND en la raspberry; Stadicus, ha hecho un script para visualizar de forma clara el balance, y está trabajando en otro para listar los canales.

guides/raspibolt_67_additional-scripts.md at master · Stadicus/guides · GitHub


----------



## bmbnct (27 May 2018)

Poco a poco crecen los trades en Bisq; de unos 10 al día a 30 media.

Bisq Markets


----------



## bmbnct (27 May 2018)

Sorteo un libro 'Bitcoin Standard'.
Animaros a participar!

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1036415-sorteo-libro-bitcoin-standard.html


----------



## DEREC (27 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Sorteo un libro 'Bitcoin Standard'.
> Animaros a participar!
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1036415-sorteo-libro-bitcoin-standard.html



No va el Link.


----------



## bmbnct (27 May 2018)

Viene bien recordarlo de vez en cuando:

/r/bitcoin es el subreddit de Bitcoin
bitcoin.org es un sitio Bitcoin
Bitcoin Core es una implementación de Bitcoin 
@btc es el twitter de Bitcoin

- No confundir con el SCAM de Bcash:

/r/btc es el subreddit de Bcash
@bitcoin es el twitter de Bcash
bitcoin . com es un sitio de Bcash
Bitcoin ABC es una implementación de Bcash

---------- Post added 27-may-2018 at 22:41 ----------

Las comisiones por transferencia de bitcoin medidas en satoshis se encuentran a niveles del 2011.


----------



## tastas (28 May 2018)

Keiser Report: Free Debt Lunch (E1232) - YouTube

La segunda parte. Donde entrevistan a Alena Vranova, cofundadora de Satoshi Labs y una de las creadoras del monedero Trezor.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (28 May 2018)

Amiguitos míos, se acerca la hora de financiar la corrupción de las instituciones, es decir, de hacer la declaración de la renta, y todavía existe cierto debate entre si los movimientos cripto-cripto se tributan, o si se espera a sacar a € para tributar (eso sí, anotando todos los moviemientos en cualquier caso).

¿Alguien ha hecho ya la declaración? ¿Habéis hablado con algún funcionario de Hacienda?

Oficialmente la DGT todavía no ha fijado el criterio, y queda 1 mes.

Si alguien puede aportar un poco de luz a este debate será bienvenido. O por privado si alguien lo prefiere.

A día de hoy, hay gente convencida de que se tributará cripto-cripto y otra gente también convencida de que no... ya me diréis pues...


----------



## tastas (28 May 2018)

PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Amiguitos míos, se acerca la hora de financiar la corrupción de las instituciones, es decir, de hacer la declaración de la renta, y todavía existe cierto debate entre si los movimientos cripto-cripto se tributan, o si se espera a sacar a € para tributar (eso sí, anotando todos los moviemientos en cualquier caso).
> 
> ¿Alguien ha hecho ya la declaración? ¿Habéis hablado con algún funcionario de Hacienda?
> 
> ...



Hay todo un hilo sobre tributación. Y efectivamente parece que no ellos saben cómo actuar.

Taptap


----------



## tolomeo (28 May 2018)

Ante la duda quieto y agazapao.

¿O se van a tirar los pájaros a las escopetas?



PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Amiguitos míos, se acerca la hora de financiar la corrupción de las instituciones, es decir, de hacer la declaración de la renta, y todavía existe cierto debate entre si los movimientos cripto-cripto se tributan, o si se espera a sacar a € para tributar (eso sí, anotando todos los moviemientos en cualquier caso).
> 
> ¿Alguien ha hecho ya la declaración? ¿Habéis hablado con algún funcionario de Hacienda?
> 
> ...


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (28 May 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Más bien se quieren "convencer" :rolleye:... Si supuestamente no hay pagar nada al comprar cripto - cripto entonces ¿por qué hay que pagar si por ejemplo alguien compra plata/oro, incrementa su valor y alguien quiere comprar un coche o un piso con estos metales? Por esta lógica ridícula no habría que pagar tampoco nada por este incremento en el valor de este metal pues no se ha convertido a fiat? ) ...
> 
> Es exactamente lo mismo... No tendrás que pagar nada si compraste bitcoins hace 6 años y no los has vendido, ahí sí... Aunque seguramente sí tendrás que informar a partir de un cierto valor de esos bitcoins (digo para estar dentro de la legalidad). Pero si has vendido, has comprado otras criptomonedas ¿cómo no vas a tener que pagar en cada compra y venta? :rolleye: ... Y digo a efectos legales, otra cosa es que no se declare nada... Hablo a efectos de un buen día vender todo y declararlo ante Hacienda. Y Hacienda dirá "¿por qué el año 2018 donde compraste eth con un bitcoin que había incrementado su valor x15 no ha usted declarado nada?"... "pues como no ha pagado multa del 140%" :: ...
> 
> Pasará lo mismo si alguien compra un terreno y más tarde lo quiere cambiar por otro, habiéndose incrementado el valor del primero. Que conviertas o no a fiat es irrelevante, si hay incremento patrimonial ya está. Otro asunto es que te quedes con los bitcoins hasta el día del juicio final, ése ya sería otro tema. Si compras algo con ellos volvemos a lo mismo.




Hablan del 14.2 e) de la ley IRPF. Como con divisas, hasta que no pasas a euros no tributas. Mientras tantos puedes pasar por otras divisas.

Pero la DGT no ha fijado un criterio... y lo hará cuando le salga de las pelotas.


----------



## kikepm (28 May 2018)

PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Amiguitos míos, se acerca la hora de financiar la corrupción de las instituciones, es decir, de hacer la declaración de la renta, y todavía existe cierto debate entre si los movimientos cripto-cripto se tributan, o si se espera a sacar a € para tributar (eso sí, anotando todos los moviemientos en cualquier caso).
> 
> ¿Alguien ha hecho ya la declaración? ¿Habéis hablado con algún funcionario de Hacienda?
> 
> ...



Va a pagar impuestos en BTCs su puta madre.


----------



## bmbnct (28 May 2018)

c-lightning, la implementación de Lightning Network, soporta TOR.

lightning/TOR.md at 8659745ca6013614c18b3ec1cd54ad58c8c21e78 · ElementsProject/lightning · GitHub

---------- Post added 28-may-2018 at 20:02 ----------

Por si hubiera alguien que lo necesite...

Treatment centre for cryptocurrency addicts opens in the Scottish Borders


----------



## tastas (28 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> c-lightning, la implementación de Lightning Network, soporta TOR.
> 
> lightning/TOR.md at 8659745ca6013614c18b3ec1cd54ad58c8c21e78 · ElementsProject/lightning · GitHub
> 
> ...



Se puede pagar con btc?

Seguramente si quieren clientes sólo aceptarán altcoins.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (28 May 2018)

Web que expone el coste teorico de un ataque 51% en diferentes cadenas con PoW.

Cost of a 51% Attack for Different Cryptocurrencies | 51Crypto






---------- Post added 28-may-2018 at 21:57 ----------

Curiosidad:

Dispensador de chicles que acepta pagos LN.

Twitter


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 May 2018)

El primero fue Maduro....y ahora las Marshall...las criptomonedas han llegado para quedarse.....
Islas Marshall abandonan al dólar de EEUU por criptomoneda "Sovereign" como dinero oficial.
Islas Marshall abandonan al dólar de EEUU por criptomoneda "Sovereign" como dinero oficial | EconomÃ­a | BioBioChile
::
Veremos cómo reacciona Trump....
:


----------



## fjsanchezgil (29 May 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Más bien se quieren "convencer" :rolleye:... Si supuestamente no hay pagar nada al comprar cripto - cripto entonces ¿por qué hay que pagar si por ejemplo alguien compra plata/oro, incrementa su valor y alguien quiere comprar un coche o un piso con estos metales? Por esta lógica ridícula no habría que pagar tampoco nada por este incremento en el valor de este metal pues no se ha convertido a fiat? ) ...
> 
> Es exactamente lo mismo... No tendrás que pagar nada si compraste bitcoins hace 6 años y no los has vendido, ahí sí... Aunque seguramente sí tendrás que informar a partir de un cierto valor de esos bitcoins (digo para estar dentro de la legalidad). Pero si has vendido, has comprado otras criptomonedas ¿cómo no vas a tener que pagar en cada compra y venta? :rolleye: ... Y digo a efectos legales, otra cosa es que no se declare nada... Hablo a efectos de un buen día vender todo y declararlo ante Hacienda. Y Hacienda dirá "¿por qué el año 2018 donde compraste eth con un bitcoin que había incrementado su valor x15 no ha usted declarado nada?"... "pues como no ha pagado multa del 140%" :: ...
> 
> Pasará lo mismo si alguien compra un terreno y más tarde lo quiere cambiar por otro, habiéndose incrementado el valor del primero. Que conviertas o no a fiat es irrelevante, si hay incremento patrimonial ya está. Otro asunto es que te quedes con los bitcoins hasta el día del juicio final, ése ya sería otro tema. Si compras algo con ellos volvemos a lo mismo.



Porque con el intercambio de divisas fiat no se paga hasta pasar a euros, y en sentencias previas de tribunales europeos, se le han reconocido a las criptodivisas la categoría de divisas, exentas del pago de iva.

Si son divisas para no pagar iva, una interpretacion razonable de la norma sería el considerar esa naturaleza también en los intercambios entre criptodivisas, que consecuentemente deberian estar exentas de tributación por ganancia patrimonial...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (29 May 2018)

Ya aparece la primera version candidata a 0.16.1 de Bitcoin core, la v0.16.1rc1:

Release v0.16.1rc1 · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub

---------- Post added 29-may-2018 at 16:22 ----------

Curiosa coincidencia..


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya aparece la primera version candidata a 0.16.1 de Bitcoin core, la v0.16.1rc1:
> 
> Release v0.16.1rc1 · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, pero dudo que sea coincidencia. Las ballenas hacen lo que les da la gana, manejan el mercado a su antojo...


----------



## ninfireblade (29 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Muy bueno, pero dudo que sea coincidencia. Las ballenas hacen lo que les da la gana, manejan el mercado a su antojo...




Coge una gráfica cualquiera, de lo que quieras y podrás encontrar cientos de "casualidades" a posteriori.


----------



## bmbnct (29 May 2018)

Hilo de /r/Bitcoin/ donde se comenta que los mineros de tamaño medio gastan entre 6800 y 7000$ por bitcoin minado.

I've been mining bitcoin for 30 months. Here are some VERY interesting facts: : Bitcoin


----------



## ninfireblade (29 May 2018)

@bmbnct tu que has estado cacharreando con lnd, sabes como se especifica la comision para hacer la apertura de canales en autopilot ?

Pregunto porque me acaba de abrir un canal pagando 10 sat/byte y me gustaria ponerlo en 1 porque no tengo prisa y tal y como estan las comisiones ultimamente es tonteria pagar 10

Por lo que he podido leer lo saca con un bitcoin-cli estimatesmartfee 6 pero mi nodo a eso responde con 8805 sat/kb asi que no me cuadra mucho. Lo lei en una discusion en github pero como esto aun esta en desarrollo y se cambian cosas continuamente igual no es asi actualmente.


----------



## bmbnct (29 May 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> @bmbnct tu que has estado cacharreando con lnd, sabes como se especifica la comision para hacer la apertura de canales en autopilot ?
> 
> Pregunto porque me acaba de abrir un canal pagando 10 sat/byte y me gustaria ponerlo en 1 porque no tengo prisa y tal y como estan las comisiones ultimamente es tonteria pagar 10
> 
> Por lo que he podido leer lo saca con un bitcoin-cli estimatesmartfee 6 pero mi nodo a eso responde con 8805 sat/kb asi que no me cuadra mucho. Lo lei en una discusion en github pero como esto aun esta en desarrollo y se cambian cosas continuamente igual no es asi actualmente.




Pues es buena pregunta, actualmente autopilot dispone unicamente de tres opciones de configuración:

; If the autopilot agent should be active or not. The autopilot agent will
; attempt to automatically open up channels to put your node in an advantageous
; position within the network graph.
; autopilot.active=1

; The maximum number of channels that should be created.
; autopilot.maxchannels=5

; The fraction of total funds that should be committed to automatic channel
; establishment. For example 0.6 means that 60% of the total funds available
; within the wallet should be used to automatically establish channels. The total
; amount of attempted channels will still respect the maxchannels param.
; autopilot.allocation=0.6



Y el PR (pull request) de especificar la fee se ha admitido en la versión 0.5 de LND (sin fecha de salida y al 3% completa):


0.5 Milestone · GitHub


Esta en concreto: Add Autopilot.ConfTarget attr and open channels with it by mecampbellsoup · Pull Request #984 · lightningnetwork/lnd · GitHub


----------



## ninfireblade (29 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pues es buena pregunta, actualmente autopilot dispone unicamente de tres opciones de configuración:
> 
> ; If the autopilot agent should be active or not. The autopilot agent will
> ; attempt to automatically open up channels to put your node in an advantageous
> ...





Gracias por el dato. Al final abri un par de canales mas de forma manual y ahi si que le puedes especificar la comision en sat/byte

Está esto aun un pelin verde, de hecho miras el codigo fuente y hay TODOs por todas partes. Pero bueno lo importante es que se va avanzando a buen ritmo.


----------



## bmbnct (30 May 2018)

Nueve afirmaciones falsas que se leen sobre Bitcoin:

Bitcoin designed






---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 08:07 ----------

Nueva versión de LND, la 0.4.2-beta en la que han participado más de 30 desarrolladores:

Release lnd v0.4.2-beta · lightningnetwork/lnd · GitHub

El principal dev, @roasbeef recomienda su instalación: Twitter


----------



## tastas (30 May 2018)

Bitcoin Q&A: Proof-of-work changes - YouTube

Andreas sobre cambio de PoW para evitar centralitzación en minado.
TLDR: Un tiro en el pie.

A ver si a Luke-jr se le va quitando la idea.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (30 May 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Bitcoin Q&A: Proof-of-work changes - YouTube
> 
> Andreas sobre cambio de PoW para evitar centralitzación en minado.
> TLDR: Un tiro en el pie.
> ...



Muy bueno y fantásticamente bien explicado. Es un tema que siempre está ahí, pegado en el cogote, y que Cobra lo apoye no me extraña porque es un troll pero que lo haga Luke me confunde. 
Mi opinión es guardar el cambio de pow como ultimo recurso, un ataque o similar.


----------



## Pirro (30 May 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Porque con el intercambio de divisas fiat no se paga hasta pasar a euros, y en sentencias previas de tribunales europeos, se le han reconocido a las criptodivisas la categoría de divisas, exentas del pago de iva.
> 
> Si son divisas para no pagar iva, una interpretacion razonable de la norma sería el considerar esa naturaleza también en los intercambios entre criptodivisas, que consecuentemente deberian estar exentas de tributación por ganancia patrimonial...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Al margen de que si las criptodivisas son consideradas divisas no tributan hasta que se cambien a Euros, aunque quisieran gravar los movimientos cripto-cripto, a día de hoy Hacienda no tiene ni los medios, ni los conocimientos, ni la cobertura legal para hacerlo.

Las leyes actuales simplemente no están preparadas para abordar el fenómeno. ¿Cómo vinculan determinada dirección de Bitcoin a determinado contribuyente? ¿Cómo pueden probar que el contribuyente posee las claves privadas que dan acceso al activo? ¿Cómo tramitarán una solicitud de información a un exchanger sito en HK, Seychelles o mejor aún, a un DEX? ¿Cómo cuantifican la deuda tributaria en EUROS si la ganancia fue en cripto y su valor oscila en cuestión segundos? ¿Cómo determinan el valor real de la criptomonedas? ¿Dándole a F5 en coinmarketcap hasta que el precio les cuadre? ::

Vamos cuatro o cinco años como poco por delante del Legislador. Así que disfruten del momento.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (30 May 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pero eso no es trabajo de Hacienda, es el tuyo sí pasados 5 años quieres vender todo eso y utilizar esos euros. Ahí Hacienda no necesita darle a f5 ni hablar con exchangue alguno... Cuando quieras justificar esos beneficios tendrás que hablar de las operaciones (operaciones realizadas en x año y dónde ha habido un incremento patrimonial), y te preguntarán... "Aquí no ha declarado nada, multa de x"...



Pasados 5 años ha prescrito la falta, no? (pregunta honesta. Me suena, pero no estoy del todo seguro)

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pirro (30 May 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Pasados 5 años ha prescrito la falta, no? (pregunta honesta. Me suena, pero no estoy del todo seguro)
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Las obligaciones tributarias por regla general prescriben a los 4 años.


----------



## Pirro (30 May 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pero eso no es trabajo de Hacienda, es el tuyo sí pasados 5 años quieres vender todo eso y utilizar esos euros. Ahí Hacienda no necesita darle a f5 ni hablar con exchangue alguno... Cuando quieras justificar esos beneficios tendrás que hablar de las operaciones (operaciones realizadas en x año y dónde ha habido un incremento patrimonial), y te preguntarán... "Aquí no ha declarado nada, multa de x"...



Es fácil de entender. Sí son divisas no hay "hecho imponible" -presupuesto fáctico que da nacimiento a la obligación tributaria- hasta que cambies a Euros y responderás por la cantidad de Euros obtenidos como beneficio en la operación, no por la cantidad en cripto que hayas podido ganar. 

No hay obligación contable, ni de registro, en las operaciones cripto-cripto. Y Hacienda no tiene medios ni posibilidad de auditar las enemil cadenas de bloques que componen criptolandia.

El principal problema que uno podría encontrarse a la hora de liquidar grandes cantidades, en todo caso, es que la AEAT sospeche que el beneficio provenga de alguna actividad ilícita -narcotráfico, robo y demás- pero ya en esas, hablamos de un procedimiento PENAL, que no administrativo donde por ahora recae sobre el Estado demostrar tu culpabilidad.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (30 May 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Es fácil de entender. Sí son divisas no hay "hecho imponible" -presupuesto fáctico que da nacimiento a la obligación tributaria- hasta que cambies a Euros y responderás por la cantidad de Euros obtenidos como beneficio en la operación, no por la cantidad en cripto que hayas podido ganar.
> 
> No hay obligación contable, ni de registro, en las operaciones cripto-cripto. Y Hacienda no tiene medios ni posibilidad de auditar las enemil cadenas de bloques que componen criptolandia.
> 
> El principal problema que uno podría encontrarse a la hora de liquidar grandes cantidades, en todo caso, es que la AEAT sospeche que el beneficio provenga de alguna actividad ilícita -narcotráfico, robo y demás- pero ya en esas, hablamos de un procedimiento PENAL, que no administrativo donde por ahora recae sobre el Estado demostrar tu culpabilidad.




Si son divisas, de momento la DGT no ha fijado un criterio. Y lo hará cuando le salga del rabo. Si fija el criterio de tributar por alt-alt ya que se produce una alteración en la composición del patrimonio (hay muchos asesores convencidos de que así será) Hacienda te clavará el recargo de turno. Por eso es tan injusto que la DGT no se moje y estemos todos aquí apurando el tiempo mientras ellos se parten el culo ya que harán lo que quieran y aplicarán los recargos que quieran.

Y como bien dice el compañero más arriba, buena suerte si te crees que Hacienda tiene que demostrar algo, te toca a tí, y si no puedes no pasa nada. Pagas una multa y listos :Baile:


----------



## Pirro (30 May 2018)

PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Si son divisas, de momento la DGT no ha fijado un criterio. Y lo hará cuando le salga del rabo. Si fija el criterio de tributar por alt-alt ya que se produce una alteración en la composición del patrimonio (hay muchos asesores convencidos de que así será) Hacienda te clavará el recargo de turno. Por eso es tan injusto que la DGT no se moje y estemos todos aquí apurando el tiempo mientras ellos se parten el culo ya que harán lo que quieran y aplicarán los recargos que quieran.



A día de hoy NO HAY OBLIGACION de comunicar a Hacienda ni la compra Euro-cripto ni los movimientos cripto-cripto. Sobre esa base, pongamos que se da el supuesto que apuntas y un día nos levantamos con la noticia de que la Dirección General de Tributos decide que los movimientos cripto-cripto han de tributar *¿cómo narices puede Hacienda imputarte una ganancia en tu portafolio de criptomonedas? * ¿Qué cauce legal tendrían para hacer eso? Simplemente aunque quisieran hacerlo, NO PUEDEN por una cuestión de medios, como tampoco podrían aunque quisieran dictar una orden de embargo contra tu monedero. Por no poder, no pueden ni saber cuál es el valor de mercado aproximado de tu portafolios ni su composición.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (30 May 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> A día de hoy NO HAY OBLIGACION de comunicar a Hacienda ni la compra Euro-cripto ni los movimientos cripto-cripto. Sobre esa base, pongamos que se da el supuesto que apuntas y un día nos levantamos con la noticia de que la Dirección General de Tributos decide que los movimientos cripto-cripto han de tributar *¿cómo narices puede Hacienda imputarte una ganancia en tu portafolio de criptomonedas? * ¿Qué cauce legal tendrían para hacer eso? Simplemente aunque quisieran hacerlo, NO PUEDEN por una cuestión de medios, como tampoco podrían aunque quisieran dictar una orden de embargo contra tu monedero. Por no poder, no pueden ni saber cuál es el valor de mercado aproximado de tu portafolios ni su composición.



Cuando vendas a euros algún día, podrán mirar por la info que les pase el exchange si has hecho intercambio entre criptos. Si es así, y no has tributado por ello, prepárate para el regalo. Cada día que pasa va a ser más difícil esconder tus movimientos a Hacienda a no ser que holdees en un ledger sin hacer nada más. Cada vez más los exchangers estarán obligados a pasar info de todos los trades. Y si consideran que hay que tributar, pagarás, ya lo creo que pagarás. Por eso estamos muchos esperando que solo haya que tributar por pasar a euros. Pero a saber con que salen.

Si fijan criterio de pagar alt-alt tienen hasta 4 años para comprobarlo y darte por culo. Si eres un matao con gangancias 10.000 euros puedes estar tranquilo. Pero los que manejan pasta, te aseguro que tranquilos no están.


----------



## barborico (30 May 2018)

Que no Pirro, que el Estado es Dios, y los políticos sus profetas.

Al hilo del tema: si mis criptos superan los 700k€ en algun momento, lo declararé y pagaré impuesto del patrimonio.

En el momento en que me hagan pagar más de x €, me voy a vivir 7 meses a portugal y tributo ahí.

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 19:58 ----------




PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Pero los que manejan pasta, te aseguro que tranquilos no están.



Están muy tranquilos, pero no los verás tributar en España.


----------



## Pirro (30 May 2018)

PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Cuando vendas a euros algún día, podrán mirar por la info que les pase el exchange si has hecho intercambio entre criptos. Si es así, y no has tributado por ello, prepárate para el regalo. Cada día que pasa va a ser más difícil esconder tus movimientos a Hacienda a no ser que holdees en un ledger sin hacer nada más. Cada vez más los exchangers estarán obligados a pasar info de todos los trades. Y si consideran que hay que tributar, pagarás, ya lo creo que pagarás. Por eso estamos muchos esperando que solo haya que tributar por pasar a euros. Pero a saber con que salen.



¿Exchange? ¿Qué exchange? ¿El que tiene su sede en Rusia, el de Hong Kong o el de las Islas Marshall? ¿Sabes lo que es un exchanger descentralizado? ¿Sabes que la mayoría de los exchangers que no operan en fiat no están bajo el protocolo KYC y son de registro anónimo? 



> Si fijan criterio de pagar alt-alt tienen hasta 4 años para comprobarlo y darte por culo. Si eres un matao con gangancias 10.000 euros puedes estar tranquilo. Pero los que manejan pasta* te aseguro que tranquilos no están*



Es al revés socio. Los que tienen que estar intranquilos son los que tienen 10.000€. Los que manejan pasta, tienen para una solvente defensa jurídica, para pagar multas, para coca y para putas. En cualquier caso agradezco la desinteresada y honesta preocupación :

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 19:20 ----------




barborico dijo:


> Que no Pirro, que el Estado es Dios, y los políticos sus profetas.
> .



El Estado será Dios cuando puedan dictar orden de embargo contra un monedero cripto.


----------



## bmbnct (30 May 2018)

Artículo que explica de forma sencilla los siguientes conceptos de LN:

Channel balance
Gateway routing nodes
Advertised and non-advertised channels
Buffer capital
Source routing
Onion routing
Bridge channels
Atomic multi-path payments

Lightning Labs Blog - The Official Blog of Lightning Labs

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 21:45 ----------

"This is my node. There are many like it, but this one is mine.
My blockchain is validated by me. It is my financial life. I must master it as I must master my life.
Without me, my node is useless. Without my node, I am less secure. I must run my node to keep the blockchain true."

Twitter


----------



## Sink Opero (30 May 2018)

PandillaDeMataos dijo:


> Cuando vendas a euros algún día, podrán mirar por la info que les pase el exchange si has hecho intercambio entre criptos. Si es así, y no has tributado por ello, prepárate para el regalo. Cada día que pasa va a ser más difícil esconder tus movimientos a Hacienda a no ser que holdees en un ledger sin hacer nada más. Cada vez más los exchangers estarán obligados a pasar info de todos los trades. Y si consideran que hay que tributar, pagarás, ya lo creo que pagarás. Por eso estamos muchos esperando que solo haya que tributar por pasar a euros. Pero a saber con que salen.
> 
> Si fijan criterio de pagar alt-alt tienen hasta 4 años para comprobarlo y darte por culo. Si eres un matao con gangancias 10.000 euros puedes estar tranquilo. Pero los que manejan pasta, te aseguro que tranquilos no están.




A día de hoy (y supongo que por mucho tiempo, al haber exchanges descentralizados) sólo se puede demostrar la transferencia de euros hacia la plataforma donde compraste la cryptomoneda, y si al cabo de un tiempo recoges beneficios e ingresas euros/dólares en tu cuenta bancaria española, ahi será cuando tendrás que rendir sobre al aumento patrimonial.

Lo de los exchanges es una movida incontrolable. Por poner un ejemplo, ¿que pasa con la gente que tradeó en bter.com? Esa web está cerrada hace ya un tiempo. Los movimientos no se los van a enviar a nadie y el que se cogiera un pantallazo en su momento, pues tampoco serviría porque incluso podría considerarse que está manipulado (con photoshop, etc...).
.


----------



## p_pin (30 May 2018)

Pero a qué incremento patrimonial os referís? qué beneficios?

Btc produce beneficios? si está fatal, cayendo mucho, pérdidas buff, yo no he tenido ningún incremento patrimonial... beneficio? yo? Sr. Montoro btc está fatal... 

Bueno ya paro que me da la risa

Te los pueden quitar? te los pueden embargar? saludos hamijos hacendados


----------



## fjsanchezgil (31 May 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> No hay obligación contable, ni de registro, en las operaciones cripto-cripto. Y Hacienda no tiene medios ni posibilidad de auditar las enemil cadenas de bloques que componen criptolandia.
> .



Pues yo creo que precisamente los medios necesarios para auditar enemil cadenas son muy pocos.

Tienen todos los registros en digital y a su disposicion en multiples blockexplorers. Estamos identificados la mayoria de dueños de criptos, porque casi todos hemos comprado mandando eur a un exchange con su KYC, y éste guarda tu careto sugetando el dni con los dientes, tu domicilio, tu direccion de correo electrónico, y hasta por que ips les has hecho login. Y por supuesto, tienen las direcciones a las que has retirado tus criptos adquiridas.

A partir de ahi, pueden preguntarte por todos tus movimientos en la cadena de bloques. Cada movimiento puede ser un hecho imponible (estas comprando algo con criptos - cambio implicito a eur y a pagar), puedes estar dando un donativo (cambio implicito a eur, aunque ahi no se si se paga algo). Puedes estar vendiendolos a alguien en mano (y piensa que pretenden cobrar ya hasta por los wallapop), o peor, pueden ver que los has movido a una direccion de deposito de ese exchange de shits que no te pedia Dni, y al detectar que finalmente tus criptos van a parar al conocido por todos coldwallet del exchange de turno, pedirle a éste los trades del usuario que ha depositado desde una direccion tuya (presumiblemente tu mismo, claro)

Y todo esto se podra automatizar con herramientas no muy caras, para que el funcivago chupoptero de turno solo tenga que meter los 4 datos que tengan de ti, e iniciar la ronda de interrogatorios.

Si se empieza a obligar a los exchanges a pasar nuestra info, salimos retratados la mayoria (salvo con moneros, zcashes y movidas varias tales como coin mixers y demás, pero que seguramente te harian entrar en otra lista de personas que hay que vigilar todavia mas de cerca)

Yo un poco acojonao estoy la verdad...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (31 May 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Pues yo creo que precisamente los medios necesarios para auditar enemil cadenas son muy pocos.
> 
> Tienen todos los registros en digital y a su disposicion en multiples blockexplorers. Estamos identificados la mayoria de dueños de criptos, porque casi todos hemos comprado mandando eur a un exchange con su KYC, y éste guarda tu careto sugetando el dni con los dientes, tu domicilio, tu direccion de correo electrónico, y hasta por que ips les has hecho login. Y por supuesto, tienen las direcciones a las que has retirado tus criptos adquiridas.
> 
> ...




Pueden saber que compraste X bitcoins en el exchange K y que desde el exchange hiciste una retirada a la dirección D. Ahí se acaba la historia.

No pueden saber si esa direccion D es una direccion tuya de la cual mantienes las claves y por lo tanto esos bitcoins siguen en tu poder o si esa direccion es la de algun vendedor al que has realizado una compra pagandole con esos bitcoins.

O incluso otra posibilidad: a dia de hoy, mueves los bitcoins de la direccion D a la D2. Nadie puede demostrar que esa direccion D2 sea tuya.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (31 May 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pueden saber que compraste X bitcoins en el exchange K y que desde el exchange hiciste una retirada a la dirección D. Ahí se acaba la historia.
> 
> No pueden saber si esa direccion D es una direccion tuya de la cual mantienes las claves y por lo tanto esos bitcoins siguen en tu poder o si esa direccion es la de algun vendedor al que has realizado una compra pagandole con esos bitcoins.
> 
> O incluso otra posibilidad: a dia de hoy, mueves los bitcoins de la direccion D a la D2. Nadie puede demostrar que esa direccion D2 sea tuya.



Pero te pueden interrogar por esas direcciones, y no olvidemos que ante Hacienda eres culpable hasta que demuestres lo contrario.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (31 May 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pueden saber que compraste X bitcoins en el exchange K y que desde el exchange hiciste una retirada a la dirección D. Ahí se acaba la historia.
> 
> *No pueden saber si esa direccion D es una direccion tuya de la cual mantienes las claves y por lo tanto esos bitcoins siguen en tu poder o si esa direccion es la de algun vendedor al que has realizado una compra pagandole con esos bitcoins.*
> 
> O incluso otra posibilidad: a dia de hoy, mueves los bitcoins de la direccion D a la D2. Nadie puede demostrar que esa direccion D2 sea tuya.




Algunas pequeñas aclaraciones (un millonario que no sepa un poco de impuestos termina trasquilado antes de lo que piensa).

Fiscalmente existe la *PRESUNCION A FAVOR DEL FISCO.* Esto significa que si de una cuenta TUYA en un exchange, cierto dinero o ciertos bitcoins pasaron a una cuenta, el Fisco te puede RECLAMAR A TI y, si quieres probar que "no tienes las claves" o que esos bitcoins "no son tuyos y no sabes de quién son", tendrá que *PROBARLO TU*.

Otra cosa es que hoy por hoy el Fisco se meta a fisgonear en esas cosas pero, cuando tengan ganas de hacerlo cuentan con una formidable infraestructura para romperte el culXXX :rolleye:

Pregúntale a Messi o Ronaldo si sus sociedades off shore, sus contratos y todos los firewalls legales que utilizaron le sirvieron de algo a la hora de los requerimientos.

Y créeme que LEGALMENTE sería más defendible sus casos.

Cuando el Estado QUIERE cobrarte los impuestos, te los cobra. Otra cosa es que no pueda estar en todos los temas, cada día y siempre. Aprovecha mientras dure.


----------



## p_pin (31 May 2018)

Sí señorita, compré btc, y al transferirlo a mi cuenta me equivoqué de dirección, estoy desolado, snif


----------



## fjsanchezgil (31 May 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Sí señorita, compré btc, y al transferirlo a mi cuenta me equivoqué de dirección, estoy desolado, snif



"Y por que no denunció la perdida de los fondos en au momento?" "y como es posible que usted hay dicho eso el año pasado y este año se hayan producido movimientos?"

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (31 May 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> "Y por que no denunció la perdida de los fondos en au momento?" "y como es posible que usted hay dicho eso el año pasado y este año se hayan producido movimientos?"
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Hipotéticamente:

_Sr. funcionario
¿Es punible no denunciar una pérdida de fondos?
¿Me pedirá información si pierdo 100 euros? y se los encuentra y gasta otra persona?_


----------



## p_pin (31 May 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Je, claro... Hacienda es muy comprensiva con el primer cuento que me sueltas :-D, no lo es con nada pero resulta que con los bitcoins se le puede decir que has perdido 1000 bitcoins y se queda quieta y confiada en tu buena voluntad, no te multa ni intenta cobrarse a través del resto de tu patrimonio... Hacienda es así...



Hipoteticamente

No les quedará otra opción. Ya tienes la herramienta por la que no te pueden embargar, lo demás, es adecuar la situación a esa nueva normalidad. Quien no tiene patrimonio embargable no puede ser embargado


----------



## Claudius (31 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> [/COLOR]Curiosidad:
> 
> Dispensador de chicles que acepta pagos LN.
> 
> Twitter



Making customer experiences for new health business *at @AXA.* Initiator of AXA Digital Guidelines and Design System . @fhhwz student. Traveller. Early cryptocurrency enthusiast.

LoL


----------



## fjsanchezgil (31 May 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Hipotéticamente:
> 
> _Sr. funcionario
> ¿Es punible no denunciar una pérdida de fondos?
> ¿Me pedirá información si pierdo 100 euros? y se los encuentra y gasta otra persona?_



Supongo que no es punible, pero estamos en lo de siempre: ante Hacienda eres culpable hasta que demuestres lo contrario.

Si le dices al inspector que perdiste esos bitcoins porque los mandaste por error a otra direccion, como no podras demostrar que esa direccion destino no es tuya (logicamente), supongo que podra pedirte por lo menos la denuncia de la pérdida o robo, y si no la tienes punto negativo y seguimos para bingo...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-may-2018 at 14:19 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Hipoteticamente
> 
> No les quedará otra opción. Ya tienes la herramienta por la que no te pueden embargar, lo demás, es adecuar la situación a esa nueva normalidad. Quien no tiene patrimonio embargable no puede ser embargado



Hombre, hay muchas cosas que se pueden embargar para satisfacer su deuda con ellos aunque no puedan tocarte los bitcoins: tu piso (si esta pagado, supongo), coche, cuentas con fiat, sueldo, etc...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (31 May 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Supongo que no es punible, pero estamos en lo de siempre: ante Hacienda eres culpable hasta que demuestres lo contrario.
> 
> Si le dices al inspector que perdiste esos bitcoins porque los mandaste por error a otra direccion, como no podras demostrar que esa direccion destino no es tuya (logicamente), supongo que podra pedirte por lo menos la denuncia de la pérdida o robo, y si no la tienes punto negativo y seguimos para bingo...
> 
> ...



Hipoteticamente hablando:

Nos han metido miedo eh :XX: 
Bueno realmente depende de a qué está cada uno dispuesto a renunciar para mantener su posición... y habrá algunos, que en ese momento dado preferirán pasar por el aro para no complicarse, y otros seguirán hablando hipoteticamente.

Como ya somos culpables de antemano, tenemos que tomar las precauciones necesarias. No todos viven de tener una nómina por ejemplo, otros a los que no les gusta la mafia bancaria la utiliza de manera limitada manteniendo el saldo justo para pagar las facturas...

Lo primero que suelen tocar, con los embrgos, son las cuentas bancarias, luego salarios y por último propiedades... para lo cual pasan meses o años... tiempo suficiente para actuar en consecuencia

Pero ya estamos hablando de que te han "pringado".... cosa que se está dando por hecho

¿De qué te pueden acusar para contraer una deuda? y en base a qué? Ganancia patromonial? si no hay venta...

Y en serio van a tener datos los hacendados de exchange de China? Japón? Corea? Usa?

Mira yo no sé qué está dispuesto a hacer cada persona, eso depende de cada uno, si no quieres que te quiten los btc no podrán hacerlo... lo demás es cuestión de mirar alternativas, que las hay


----------



## bmbnct (31 May 2018)

Artículo de poco más de un año donde se muestra porque los siguentes mineros quisieron retrasar Segwit 

-Jihan: Antpool (LTC+BTC mining pool) + Bitmain (mining equipment for LTC and BTC)
-Jiang: LTC.top, LTC1BTC and BTC.top (LTC + BTC mining pools)
-Xinxi: LTC developer

Time stamped chatlogs: Why Jihan and Jiang want to block segwit at all cost.

---------- Post added 31-may-2018 at 21:50 ----------

Un gran artículo sobre Bitcoin:

Bitcoin: Past and Future


----------



## tastas (1 Jun 2018)

Qué adorables los de Kraken enviándome un mail con el GFPR diciendo que les preocupa mucho mi privacidad.
Estoy por responderles enviando saludos al nuevo Montoro.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (1 Jun 2018)

Visa con problemas de operativa con pagos con tarjeta en Europa y UK

Twitter

Visa Card Payments Failing in UK, Europe, Highlighting Need for Decentralized Options

---------- Post added 01-jun-2018 at 20:01 ----------

Del libro Bitcoin Standard:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Visa con problemas de operativa con pagos con tarjeta en Europa y UK
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Jajaja, fantástico esquema. Ya tengo ganas de hincarle el diente a ese libro.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Jun 2018)

Bitmain Venezuela se hace con el monopolio de importación de mineria bitcoin.


----------



## Pirro (2 Jun 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> A día de hoy NO HAY OBLIGACION de comunicar a Hacienda ni la compra Euro-cripto ni los movimientos cripto-cripto. Sobre esa base, pongamos que se da el supuesto que apuntas* y un día nos levantamos con la noticia de que la Dirección General de Tributos decide que los movimientos cripto-cripto han de tributar* *¿cómo narices puede Hacienda imputarte una ganancia en tu portafolio de criptomonedas? * ¿Qué cauce legal tendrían para hacer eso? Simplemente aunque quisieran hacerlo, NO PUEDEN por una cuestión de medios, como tampoco podrían aunque quisieran dictar una orden de embargo contra tu monedero. Por no poder, no pueden ni saber cuál es el valor de mercado aproximado de tu portafolios ni su composición.



La DGT ha hablado y en sentido totalmente opuesto al que sostenía. Ni 24 horas en comerme el owned.

Ahora habrá que estar atento a lo que digan "sus señorías" y es que aunque el Gobierno haya cesado la actividad parlamentaria continúa:

El Congreso debate hoy qué información deben aportar a Hacienda los operadores de criptomonedas - elEconomista.es

La Comisión de Hacienda y Función Pública tendrá que pronunciarse.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Jun 2018)

Bitcoin es una fortaleza de validación impenetrable.

Bitcoin Miners Beware: Invalid Blocks Need Not Apply


----------



## kikepm (2 Jun 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> La DGT ha hablado y en sentido totalmente opuesto al que sostenía. Ni 24 horas en comerme el owned.
> 
> Ahora habrá que estar atento a lo que digan "sus señorías" y es que aunque el Gobierno haya cesado la actividad parlamentaria continúa:
> 
> ...



Claro, y van a obligar a exchanges en el extranjero a que aporten datos de sus clientes españoles...

Estas noticias son solo globos sonda, NO PUEDEN fiscalizar BTC.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Jajaja, fantástico esquema. Ya tengo ganas de hincarle el diente a ese libro.



Para los que se hayan quedado con las ganas por ser en inglés, el 2 de octubre el autor va a Madrid para la presentación del libro en castellano!

Twitter


----------



## barborico (2 Jun 2018)

NASDAQ Exchange Announces Support for Bitcoin, Litecoin, and Stellar


----------



## sirpask (2 Jun 2018)

Bitcoin Lightning Network Tutorial


----------



## bmbnct (2 Jun 2018)

Segwit 44,68%


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Segwit 44,68%




Se agradecería que cuando pongas una imagen de este tipo pusieras tambien un link a la fuente.


----------



## tastas (2 Jun 2018)

Os acordáis de cierto troll diciendo que segwit era inútil, funcionaba mal y yue no usaban los fans de blockstream.
Necesitamos otra subida de comisiones para ver lo que btc es capaz de hacer, incentivando a la gente a no meter su mierda de cualquier manera en la cadena principal.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Jun 2018)

McDonald's en Suiza usando bitcoin para su publicidad.

La campaña completa: McDonald's Outdoor Advert By TBWA: Big Mac 50 | Ads of the World

McDonald's Switzerland is advertising with Bitcoin : Bitcoin






---------- Post added 02-jun-2018 at 22:13 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Os acordáis de cierto troll diciendo que segwit era inútil, funcionaba mal y yue no usaban los fans de blockstream.
> Necesitamos otra subida de comisiones para ver lo que btc es capaz de hacer, incentivando a la gente a no meter su mierda de cualquier manera en la cadena principal.



Incluso decían que era inseguro su uso. Fake Satoshi: Twitter

Este artículo que puse más atrás expone los intereses que había en que no se aplicará y como su aplicación en forma de soft fork les hizo daño con el CAB (covert asic boost). 

Time stamped chatlogs: Why Jihan and Jiang want to block segwit at all cost.

Y de ahí salio el cagarro de Bcash, en forma de pataleta.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2018 at 22:17 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Web que expone el coste teorico de un ataque 51% en diferentes cadenas con PoW.
> 
> Cost of a 51% Attack for Different Cryptocurrencies | 51Crypto
> 
> ...



https://btcmanager.com/bitcoin-candy-dispenser-reveals-sweet-future-for-bitcoin-micropayments/

---------- Post added 02-jun-2018 at 22:18 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Se agradecería que cuando pongas una imagen de este tipo pusieras tambien un link a la fuente.



https://transactionfee.info/charts

https://twitter.com/ArminVanBitcoin/status/1002906942296285185?s=19


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Jun 2018)

Brutal el próximo ajuste de dificultad que se producirá dentro de 3 días: +11%

Me parece una señal de fortaleza y seguridad acojonante que siga creciendo a este ritmo.


----------



## p_pin (2 Jun 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Brutal el próximo ajuste de dificultad que se producirá dentro de 3 días: +11%
> 
> Me parece una señal de fortaleza y seguridad acojonante que siga creciendo a este ritmo.



Debe de haber nuevos "juguetitos" de minado en el mercado, caen los bloques rápido, la mempool vacía. El aumento de transacciones segwit ayuda.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Jun 2018)

Charla de Andreas Antonopolous el 25 de Abril en Chicago que repasa los últimos 5 años de bitcoin.

Muy bueno AA como siempre.

The Internet of Money: Five Years Later - YouTube


----------



## bmbnct (3 Jun 2018)

Sí alguno no tiene un nodo bitcoin, esta puede ser su oportunidad:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1039770-taller-montar-nodo-bitcoin.html


----------



## bmbnct (4 Jun 2018)

Listado de wallets LN móviles:

Lightning wallets






---------- Post added 04-jun-2018 at 22:02 ----------

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/06/04...opes-bitcoin-will-become-global-currency.html

---------- Post added 04-jun-2018 at 22:12 ----------

Que la centralizacion de la capa bitcoin no es lo mismo que la hipotética centralización de LN, ya se ha comentado por aquí y esta vez Alex Bosworth, principal desarrollador de LND lo recuerda:


What do we risk

If mining is centralized:
1. Theft, unbounded via reorgs 
2. Censorship, selectively applied
3. Total network failure, DOS

If Lightning is centralized:
1. Privacy is reduced
2. Fees approach chain fees
3. More funds locked in timelocks
4. Breaches can be broader

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (5 Jun 2018)

Sospechas de que Bitfinex esta siendo atacada por hackers.

Crypto Exchange Bitfinex Resumes Operations After Hacker Assault - Bloomberg

Enésima vez, si no es uno es otro...

Edito: Parece que el servicio ya está activo de nuevo. Twitter

---------- Post added 05-jun-2018 at 19:48 ----------

GMO (Genesis Mining) se coloca en cabeza con el minero bitcoin mas eficiente del mercado.

GMO (Genesis Mining) unveils the most efficient Bitcoin miner in the market (12,307MH/J; 1,950W @ 24TH/s). It's based in the new TSMC's 7nm process and expected to be shipped by October end. Its main rivals are:
- DragonMint T1 (10,884MH/J)
- AvalonMiner 841 (10,077MH/J)
- Antminer S9 (9,315MH/J)

https://twitter.com/fnietom/status/1004042879688470528/photo/1

Twitter


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Sospechas de que Bitfinex esta siendo atacada por hackers.
> 
> Crypto Exchange Bitfinex Resumes Operations After Hacker Assault - Bloomberg
> 
> ...




Está claro que tiene que haber buenos cacharros funcionando por ahi que aun no conocemos. La dificultad se ha ajustado finalmente hace unas horas en un +14.5% (!!) Y sigue subiendo.

Ahora pasará lo de siempre. Aprovecharan estos cacharros de una manera super eficiente con la dificultad actual y en unos meses cuando la dificultad haya subido y ya no sean tan rentables los pondran a la venta.

Lo bueno es que ya hemos llegado a la nanotecnologia de 7nm, de ahi ya poco más se podrá mejorar y entonces se supone que favorecerá la descentralizacion de la mineria.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Jun 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Está claro que tiene que haber buenos cacharros funcionando por ahi que aun no conocemos. La dificultad se ha ajustado finalmente hace unas horas en un +14.5% (!!) Y sigue subiendo.
> 
> Ahora pasará lo de siempre. Aprovecharan estos cacharros de una manera super eficiente con la dificultad actual y en unos meses cuando la dificultad haya subido y ya no sean tan rentables los pondran a la venta.
> 
> Lo bueno es que ya hemos llegado a la nanotecnologia de 7nm, de ahi ya poco más se podrá mejorar y entonces se supone que favorecerá la descentralizacion de la mineria.



Habéis leído el Twitt? 
Twitter

Luke Dashjr preguntando si viene con soporte BFGminer GitHub - luke-jr/bfgminer: Modular ASIC/FPGA miner written in C, featuring overclocking, monitoring, fan speed control and remote interface capabilities.) y si tiene algun tipo de algoritmo (variante de SHA2) de backup para que, en el caso de cambio de algoritmo en bitcoin, el minero siga trabajando. 
La verdad es que no es mala idea.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Jun 2018)

5 millones de dolares para el 2020! A este se le ha ido la olla completamente ya.

"Why Bitcoin will hit $5 Million by 2020 (New prediction by John McAfee)"

Why Bitcoin will hit $5 Million by 2020 (New prediction by John McAfee) - YouTube


----------



## tastas (6 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Habéis leído el Twitt?
> Twitter
> 
> Luke Dashjr preguntando si viene con soporte BFGminer GitHub - luke-jr/bfgminer: Modular ASIC/FPGA miner written in C, featuring overclocking, monitoring, fan speed control and remote interface capabilities.) y si tiene algun tipo de algoritmo (variante de SHA2) de backup para que, en el caso de cambio de algoritmo en bitcoin, el minero siga trabajando.
> La verdad es que no es mala idea.



Excelente idea, animar a producir chips que solo funcionen con el software forkeado para evitar la centralización de la minería.
O no entiendo algo, o de ahí a tener que pedirle permiso por burofax a Luke para minar hay un paso.

Taptap


----------



## ertitoagus (6 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> 5 millones de dolares para el 2020! A este se le ha ido la olla completamente ya.
> 
> "Why Bitcoin will hit $5 Million by 2020 (New prediction by John McAfee)"
> 
> Why Bitcoin will hit $5 Million by 2020 (New prediction by John McAfee) - YouTube




Y la pipa que lleva el tio?? ::::::


----------



## Arctic (6 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> 5 millones de dolares para el 2020! A este se le ha ido la olla completamente ya.
> 
> "Why Bitcoin will hit $5 Million by 2020 (New prediction by John McAfee)"
> 
> Why Bitcoin will hit $5 Million by 2020 (New prediction by John McAfee) - YouTube




A mi el tipo me cae bien, pero haces una redada en Amnesia Ibiza un sábado en Agosto e incautas menos cocaína que en su casa. En este mismo vídeo va como Las Grecas.


----------



## orbeo (6 Jun 2018)

Ayer metieron una solicitud en la SEC para un ETF de Bitcoin, con el BNY Mellon de por medio.

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1668039/000110465918038369/a18-2298_1s1a.htm


----------



## Pablo Villa (6 Jun 2018)

Hay un muraco en ordenes de compra ahora mismo. Alguien lo esta viendo?

PD.- ....bueno. había!:S


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Jun 2018)

La mempool ha pegado un buen pumpazo en las últimas horas.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Jun 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La mempool ha pegado un buen pumpazo en las últimas horas.










La mempool sube y baja según el ritmo de transacciones que llegan a la red sea mayor o menor que el ritmo al que se procesan. Así se ha diseñado y es un diseño genial.

Lo importante es que la maquinaria que hay detrás de bitcoin nunca cesa. Siguen cayendo bloques al ritmo que tienen que caer. Y en cada bloque que cae se le da un bocado a la mempool. Si alguien tiene prisa porque considera que su transaccion es mas importante que las de los demás que pague más que el resto y será procesada por el sistema inmediatamente.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Jun 2018)

Lo he mencionado más que nada porque se rumorea que el chino está volviendo a spammear la red, eso leí el otro día en el reddit inglés.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Jun 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo he mencionado más que nada porque se rumorea que el chino está volviendo a spammear la red, eso leí el otro día en el reddit inglés.




Que spamee todo lo que quiera, no le sale gratis. Y más ahora que hay más espacio en los bloques con la adopción de SW sobre el 40% y las transacciones de los exchanges siendo procesadas en lotes.

Incluso si consigue spamearla de tal manera que las comisiones vuelvan a subir (estos ultimos dias he estado haciendo transacciones onchain por $0.01) sería un aliciente para acelerar la implantacion de LN.


----------



## tastas (6 Jun 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Que spamee todo lo que quiera, no le sale gratis. Y más ahora que hay más espacio en los bloques con la adopción de SW sobre el 40% y las transacciones de los exchanges siendo procesadas en lotes.
> 
> Incluso si consigue spamearla de tal manera que las comisiones vuelvan a subir (estos ultimos dias he estado haciendo transacciones onchain por $0.01) sería un aliciente para acelerar la implantacion de LN.



Creo que hace unos días escribí que no vendría mal una subida en el precio de las tasas de transacción para que más gente se anime a probar la LN

Taptap


----------



## sirpask (7 Jun 2018)

Gobierno venezolano emite comunicado oficial aceptando importación de equipos de minería

Que raro... No?


----------



## tastas (7 Jun 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Gobierno venezolano emite comunicado oficial aceptando importación de equipos de minería
> 
> Que raro... No?



Que el gobierno venezolano esté inmiscuido en cualquier actividad económica del país? No, eso no es raro.
Lo raro es que en paises donde supuestamente haya más libertad también sea así.

PD: No son capaces de generar electricidad de manera interrumpida para panaderías y hogares.

Taptap


----------



## sirpask (7 Jun 2018)

Bitcoin: Un Sistema de Efectivo Electrónico Usuario-a-Usuario


----------



## irracional (7 Jun 2018)

yescoiners con el culo en llamas ::


----------



## barborico (7 Jun 2018)

irracional dijo:


> yescoiners con el culo en llamas ::



Normal, vamos con jetpacks en vez de con coches


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jun 2018)

Según @chainalysis entre 2,3 y 3,7 millones de bitcoins se han perdido durante años; un 17,5 de la masa circulante.

Bitcoin's $30 billion sell-off

---------- Post added 08-jun-2018 at 18:20 ----------

-New ~$700M bitcoin mining op being setup in upstate New York by Coinmint.
-Old Alcoa plant which shutdown 4 years ago.
-Cheap excess hydro & wind power.
-435 Megawatts, "expected to be world's largest."

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/06/05/bitcoin-miner-revamps-alcoas-aluminum-factory.html
Twitter

---------- Post added 08-jun-2018 at 18:23 ----------

¿La resurrección del bitcoin? Varias firmas vuelven a intentar sacar ETFs respaldados por criptodivisas - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 08-jun-2018 at 18:33 ----------

Para usuarios avanzados: Atomic Swaps en Lightning Network. Guía para realizarlo (entre BTC y LTC)

Product Update #4

---------- Post added 08-jun-2018 at 18:35 ----------

Comparación de costes anuales.

https://twitter.com/ArminVanBitcoin/status/1005085081046736896?s=19


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Comparación de costes anuales.
> 
> Twitter




Brutal estos datos, para que luego venga el retrasado de turno a decir que la mineria de Bitcoin es perjudicial para el medioambiente :XX::XX:


----------



## Edu.R (8 Jun 2018)

La verdad que los números hablan por si solos.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jun 2018)

Hace tres semanas CoinGate (Buy, Sell & Accept Cryptocurrencies - CoinGate) abrió una tienda de prueba( CoinGate Shop Demo) para probar los pagos Lightning Network; ahora tras más de 500 transacciones recibidas se están preparando para dar el salto a pagos reales.

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (9 Jun 2018)

Usuario al que han congelado la cuenta de Bitfinex con más de 500 bitcoins.

Reddit - Bitcoin - Bitfinex has frozen my account with more than 500 BTC

Recordatorio: En los exchanges no se tiene control sobre los Bitcoins depositados ya que no se dispone de la clave privada.


----------



## tastas (9 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Usuario al que han congelado la cuenta de Bitfinex con más de 500 bitcoins.
> 
> Reddit - Bitcoin - Bitfinex has frozen my account with more than 500 BTC
> 
> Recordatorio: En los exchanges no se tiene control sobre los Bitcoins depositados ya que no se dispone de la clave privada.



Me parece hasta bien. Uno qie aprende que no tenía control sobre 500 btc de la manera más dura.

Taptap


----------



## fjsanchezgil (9 Jun 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Me parece hasta bien. Uno qie aprende que no tenía control sobre 500 btc de la manera más dura.
> 
> Taptap



Hombre. Como escarmiento me parece excesivo perder mas de 30 millones de euros. Mucha gente se habra suicidado por menos.

Bueno, si al final le devuelven los 500 btc, habra aprendido la leccion.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## emvl (10 Jun 2018)

Twitter


----------



## MIP (10 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> 5 millones de dolares para el 2020! A este se le ha ido la olla completamente ya.
> 
> "Why Bitcoin will hit $5 Million by 2020 (New prediction by John McAfee)"





A ver, si hay un colapso del sistema financiero y de transacciones a nivel mundial, es posible. Pero va a ser dificil que permitan que eso pase. Antes se sacan un reset de la manga (y otra cosa es que la poblacion se lo trague)


----------



## matias331 (10 Jun 2018)

caida libre, 6607 en este momento


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2018)

Menuda ostia jijiji


----------



## Geldschrank (10 Jun 2018)

Triple bottom, no??


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Jun 2018)

A ver donde esta el soporte esta vez. Va cambiando mas que el peinado de Cr7. ienso:


----------



## tastas (10 Jun 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> A ver donde esta el soporte esta vez. Va cambiando mas que el peinado de Cr7. ienso:



Pues sí yo he llamado al soporte de btc para preguntarles por qué vale menos hoy que ayer pero mucho más que hace un año y nadie me ha contestado.
Una vergüenza.

Taptap


----------



## D_M (10 Jun 2018)

¿que opinais de *ONT *(Ontology)?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Jun 2018)

Valores pre-burbujote de noviembre, cuando volvió a ''mínimos'' en febrero luego ha estado ahi bailando entre los 6500$ y los 9500$, lleva un mes más bien tirando a la baja.

No sería yo demasiado pesimista, creo que rebotará y volverá a los 7000$. Luego ya se verá.


----------



## D_M (11 Jun 2018)




----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jun 2018)

D_M dijo:


>



Se les olvidan monedas muy importantes, alguna del top 10.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Jun 2018)

Por aquí dicen que el dumpeo de las últimas horas se debe al hackeo de un Exchange coreano.

Roban 42 millones de dólares en criptomonedas y el precio del Bitcoin cae fuerte

Yo creo que hay un claro soporte en los 6.500 $.


----------



## DEREC (11 Jun 2018)

D_M dijo:


>



Todos los elementos de nº atomico mayor de 09
son altamente radiactivos y corrosivos a la vez.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Jun 2018)

Lo he puesto en el hilo de "Taller - Montar un nodo Bitcoin", pero quizás también interese por aquí: 

Conectar la cartera para Android SAMOURAI BITCOIN WALLET a nuestro propio nodo Bitcoin (cliente Bitcoin Core): Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Taller - Montar un nodo Bitcoin


----------



## barborico (11 Jun 2018)

The Truth about Smart Contracts


----------



## bmbnct (12 Jun 2018)

barborico dijo:


> The Truth about Smart Contracts



Muy bueno el artículo!

Estos párrafos me han gustado especialmente:

"Execution in a Turing-complete context is extremely tricky and hard to analyze. Securing a Turing-complete smart contract becomes the equivalent of proving that a computer program does not have bugs. We know this is very difficult, as nearly every computer program in existence has bugs."

"smart contract execution by a centralized party is not really trustless. You still have to trust the centralized party to execute. Trustlessness is the key feature, so centralized execution doesn’t really make sense. To make smart contracts really trustless, you need a platform that’s actually decentralized."

"In a decentralized context, smart contracts only work if there’s some definitive link between the digital version and the physical version. That is, whenever the digital version of the house changes ownership the physical version has to also change ownership. There’s a need for the digital world to “know” about the physical world. This is known as the “Oracle problem”."

"Smart contracts are simply too easy to screw up, too difficult to secure, too hard to make trustless and have too many external dependencies to work for most things. The only real place where smart contracts actually add trustlessness is with digital bearer instruments on decentralized platforms like Bitcoin."


----------



## sirpask (12 Jun 2018)

Joer es increible lo que piensa la gente...

Extracting the Private Key from a TREZOR


----------



## fjsanchezgil (12 Jun 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Joer es increible lo que piensa la gente...
> 
> Extracting the Private Key from a TREZOR



A que te refieres?

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tolomeo (13 Jun 2018)

---------- Post added 13-jun-2018 at 00:16 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Joer es increible lo que piensa la gente...
> 
> Extracting the Private Key from a TREZOR



Eso es de 2015


----------



## tixel (13 Jun 2018)

Y que la ligthning network esa rula o no rula. Juas, que risas este hilo.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jun 2018)

Desde que se abrió hace unos días, lleva una actividad frenetica la web Satoshi's Place 
Para el que no la conozca es un lienzo online colaborativo donde por un satoshi puedes añadir un pixel en el. Los pixeles se compran mediante Lighning Network y es una buena forma de probar las micro transacciones en la segunda capa de Bitcoin.

Ya hay quien ha hecho un tutorial y todo para dibujar en el usando la wallet para móvil eclair 

Guide to using the Lightning network on Satoshis.place

Ademas, a diferencia de los cryptokitties de ETH, LN permite realizar este tipo de "juegos" sin saturar la red principal o sin subir sus comisiones.


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Jun 2018)

Bitcoisn a 6,6 y suelo semanal en 6,2 :8::8:


*GAME OVER* :no::no:


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2018)

Nueva versión del cliente Bitcoin Core.

Bitcoin Core 0.16.1 final

Release v0.16.1 · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub


----------



## bmbnct (15 Jun 2018)

En la próxima versión de LND, la implementación para Lightning Network, se prevee contemplar el cambio de IP externa. Esto nos viene muy bien a los que no disponemos de IP fija (pública) en casa.
En la próxima versión, si nuestro proveedor de Internet nos cambia la IP, el nodo LND lo detectará y la URI reflejará este cambio.
Hasta ahora, si cambiaba la IP, había que parar LND y rearrancarlo.

server: add support for NAT traversal and watching dynamic IP changes by wpaulino · Pull Request #1109 · lightningnetwork/lnd · GitHub


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Jun 2018)

Aquí dicen que el pumpazo de diciembre fue debido a Bitfinex y sus tether:

El alto precio de Bitcoin se infló artificialmente el año pasado gracias a Tether y Bitfinex, según un estudio


----------



## p_pin (16 Jun 2018)

Por lo que he leído en el artículo en español (no he leído el de inglés que mi nivel es limitado), no dice nada que no se haya dicho en otras ocasiones... Dice que Bittrex, cuando el mercado "caía" se dedicaba a pumpear, y "mágicamente" los demás exchanges le seguían... pero claro para que suba el precio en un exchange "no tether" hay que meter fiat... eso no lo explican

Bueno el caso es que he querido comparar las cotizaciones de Bitrrex, y de Bitstamp (que no usa Tether, sólo FIAT)

Son tan parecidas que cuesta distinguir la una de la otra (Azul: Bitfinex; verde: bitstamp)


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Jun 2018)

Ya se ha explicado que no es posible pumpear bitcoin a base de tether manteniendo la paridad con el dolar. Si emites tether mágicamente para pumpear bitcoin entonces el precio de tether cae respecto al dolar.


----------



## Vilux (16 Jun 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si emites tether mágicamente para pumpear bitcoin entonces el precio de tether cae respecto al dolar.



No es cierto mientras la gente crea que puede canjear esos tether por dólares. Mientras solo una mínima parte intente canjearlos el pastel no se descubre.

Necesitáis estudiar historia monetaria, como los orfebres emitían dinero e iba todo sobre ruedas mientras eran pocos los que retornaban con los papelitos a exigir su oro.

La historia se repite por parte de la generación mas estúpida e inculta de la historia moderna.


----------



## Esse est deus (16 Jun 2018)

La razón por la que Blockstream ha destruido Bitcoin (subtitulado) - YouTube


----------



## p_pin (16 Jun 2018)

Vilux el culto dijo:


> No es cierto mientras la gente crea que puede canjear esos tether por dólares. Mientras solo una mínima parte intente canjearlos el pastel no se descubre.
> 
> Necesitáis estudiar historia monetaria, como los orfebres emitían dinero e iba todo sobre ruedas mientras eran pocos los que retornaban con los papelitos a exigir su oro.
> 
> La historia se repite por parte de la generación mas estúpida e inculta de la historia moderna.




Quizás el primer fallo está en pensar que la gente uiliza usdT para canjearlos por fiat... pudiéndese vender directamente cripto x fiat


----------



## DEREC (16 Jun 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> No es cierto mientras la gente crea que puede canjear esos tether por dólares. Mientras solo una mínima parte intente canjearlos el pastel no se descubre.
> 
> Necesitáis estudiar historia monetaria, como los orfebres emitían dinero e iba todo sobre ruedas mientras eran pocos los que retornaban con los papelitos a exigir su oro.
> 
> La historia se repite por parte de la generación mas estúpida e inculta de la historia moderna.



Eso no funciona asi.

Opcion 1: Creas Usdt > los cambias a Usd > Compras Btc

Aumentas la oferta de Usdt por lo que el precio baja.

Opcion 2: Creas Usdt> Compras Btc 

Aumentaria el precio mas en Usdt que en Usd. Todo el que tenga Usdt los cambiaria a Usd para comprar bitcoin, con lo cual el precio baja.

La unica forma de manipular el precio de Btc con Theter es que usen las reservas de $ que tienen para comprar btc directamente, no necesitan ni emitir Theters. Esto es directamente un fraude ¿y todo para que? ¿pumpear bitcoin?. Para eso se roban directamente los miles de millones que tienen guardados y listo.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Jun 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> No es cierto mientras la gente crea que puede canjear esos tether por dólares. Mientras solo una mínima parte intente canjearlos el pastel no se descubre.
> 
> Necesitáis estudiar historia monetaria, como los orfebres emitían dinero e iba todo sobre ruedas mientras eran pocos los que retornaban con los papelitos a exigir su oro.
> 
> La historia se repite por parte de la generación mas estúpida e inculta de la historia moderna.




Antes de intentar ir por la vida dando lecciones deberías estudiar.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2018 at 23:54 ----------




DEREC dijo:


> Eso no funciona asi.
> 
> Opcion 1: Creas Usdt > los cambias a Usd > Compras Btc
> 
> ...




Perfecta explicacion


----------



## Vilux (17 Jun 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> La unica forma de manipular el precio de Btc con Theter es que usen las reservas de $ que tienen para comprar btc directamente, no necesitan ni emitir Theters. Esto es directamente un fraude ¿y todo para que? ¿pumpear bitcoin?. Para eso se roban directamente los miles de millones que tienen guardados y listo.



Yo no sé qué os dan de comer a las nuevas generaciones que sois tan primos.

Usar las reservas de $ que tienen (que deben) para comprar btc no es manipular el precio, joder, es invertir en un activo volátil que se les puede evaporar mañana generándoles deudas de muchos millones que no podrán cubrir.

En cambio si sacas unas fichas (tether) de cotización flotante y la gente te las compra tanto con dólares como con btc, les estás pasando el riesgo de cambio a los primos que las aceptan y tú te quedas sus dólares. Cuando llegue el final del juego y esos tether no valgan una mierda nadie te podrá reclamar nada y tú te habrás hecho rico sin arriesgar absolutamente nada.


----------



## DEREC (17 Jun 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Yo no sé qué os dan de comer a las nuevas generaciones que sois tan primos.
> 
> Usar las reservas de $ que tienen (que deben) para comprar btc no es manipular el precio, joder, es invertir en un activo volátil que se les puede evaporar mañana generándoles deudas de muchos millones que no podrán cubrir.
> 
> En cambio si sacas unas fichas (tether) de cotización flotante y la gente te las compra tanto con dólares como con btc, les estás pasando el riesgo de cambio a los primos que las aceptan y tú te quedas sus dólares. Cuando llegue el final del juego y esos tether no valgan una mierda nadie te podrá reclamar nada y tú te habrás hecho rico sin arriesgar absolutamente nada.



De cotizacion flotante nada, el cambio esta fijado en 1. Otra cosa es que un dia se esfumen con la pasta y la gente se quede con sus fichas como tu dices.

Ya que eres tan listo explicanos como se infla el precio del bitcoin creando theters y manteniendo la paridad.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Jun 2018)

Siempre que se critica a usdt se obvia que mantener la paridad a 1 dolar siempre haga calor o frio tambien "cuesta lo suyo"..ni un fallo en este sentido.

O creis que sale.barato.mantener la paridad cuando hay pump general y la gente se deshace de sus tehter a lo loco y en masa para comprar cryptos?

La estabilidad vale pasta.

El volumen de usdt pronto superara al de btc


----------



## barborico (17 Jun 2018)

Bueeno, pues petará bitfinex y tether y será el fin de btc, como pasó con MtGox.


----------



## Venganza. (18 Jun 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> En cambio si sacas unas fichas (tether) de cotización flotante



De 1629 cryptos, la unica que no es flotante es tether. 

Ataque de cuñaismo agudo, me parece.


----------



## bmbnct (18 Jun 2018)

BetterHash una propuesta en fase de borrador de un nuevo protocolo de minado.

bips/bip-XXXX.mediawiki at betterhash · TheBlueMatt/bips · GitHub

Detrás está Matt Corallo (Matt Corallo (@TheBlueMatt) on Twitter)

Por lo que he entendido leyendo el bip, el protocolo BetterHash que propone Matt da a la persona que tiene el poder de computación (minero) la capacidad de gestionar su propio bloque, en el protocolo Stratum, el más extendido hasta ahora en pools, es el operador de la pool el que decide qué transacciones entran en el bloque, BetterHash da la oportunidad al minero de decidir que entra en el bloque en caso de ser el que solucione el POW.
BetterHash se compone de 2 protocolos Work y Pool, el primero es el que permite que el minero construya su propio bloque y el segundo es el que le conecta a la pool.


----------



## bmbnct (18 Jun 2018)

El Hash rate sigue en aumento; ajuste de dificultad estimado +3,5% en unas horas.


----------



## tastas (18 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El Hash rate sigue en aumento; ajuste de dificultad estimado +3,5% en unas horas.



A este ritmo necesitaremos la energía de 5 soles para poder hacer funcionar Bitcoin (modo periodista mainstream off).

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (18 Jun 2018)

tastas dijo:


> A este ritmo necesitaremos la energía de 5 soles para poder hacer funcionar Bitcoin (modo periodista mainstream off).
> 
> Taptap



La eficiencia de los asics también se ha disparado:


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Jun 2018)

tastas dijo:


> A este ritmo necesitaremos la energía de 5 soles para poder hacer funcionar Bitcoin (modo periodista mainstream off).
> 
> Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (18 Jun 2018)

Tres apps para LN que están dando últimamente que hablar:

You Can Soon Start Paying for Everyday Items Using Bitcoin

---------- Post added 18-jun-2018 at 22:21 ----------

El 10% de las compras de Billfodl son usando LN

Billfodl: 10% Of Orders Paid Through Lightning Network

---------- Post added 18-jun-2018 at 22:25 ----------

Interesante twitt de Alex Bosworth, el desarrollador más activo de LND:

Sidechains have issues:
1. With no printed money to pay off exchanges & devs: limited service support
2. Multiple sidechains put pressure on the main chain as people cross between them
Can LN fix this? Swaps, routing can fill support gaps. Channels can move funds between chains.

Twitter

Entiendo que la necesidad de 2waypeg estando los atomic swaps ya no seria necesaria y que LN enrutaria el pago entre cadenas.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Jun 2018)

Vienen muchas novedades en "c-lightning", la implementación de Lightning Network:

Release notes for 0.6 "I Accidentally The Smart Contract" · ElementsProject/lightning@2180ff0 · GitHub

A destacar:

- La nueva versión de c-lightning funcionará con nodos con pruning.
- Ya no es necesario que el nodo bitcoin este en la misma maquina.


----------



## Speculo (19 Jun 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


>



Hombre.. Son costes totales de todo el conjunto de un sistema. Hay relación directa entre ese gasto y el uso, funcional o acaparativo, que se le da a cada sistema. Creo que no sirve de nada comparar esas cifras, salvo para ver la implantación de cada uno de ellos.
Tampoco sería muy significativo, pero el coste por unidad similar de producto valdría más como comparación. Cuánto cuesta hacer un paquete de folios, emitir cien dólares, mantener una cuenta corriente o sacar diez mil satoshis al mercado, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Jun 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Hombre.. Son costes totales de todo el conjunto de un sistema.




En el caso de bitcoin tambien son gastos totales.


----------



## Speculo (19 Jun 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> En el caso de bitcoin tambien son gastos totales.



¿Gastos totales de qué? No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Antonius Block (19 Jun 2018)

Gastos totales del coste en dólares, energía invertida y contaminación que implica tener todo el sistema funcionando a día de hoy. 
La minería es lo que hace que las transacciones de bitcoin funcionen y como recompensa el sistema premia a los mineros con bitcoins. La comparación es acertada.


----------



## tastas (20 Jun 2018)

Educación: El bitcoin y la metafísica

Empieza bien, pero luego le da algo y empieza a hablar de anarcoecomistas y te das cuenta de que sólo sabe lo que le han contado en el curso de los Garrigues Walker.
Si estos son nuestros sabios cómo serán los necios?


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (20 Jun 2018)

¿Buen momento para invertir en Tron?


----------



## bmbnct (20 Jun 2018)

Ciclo de vida de un transacción bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (20 Jun 2018)

Hace 2 semanas aparece una noticia acerca de que Bithumb tiene que pagar 28 millones de dolares en impuestos:

Crypto Exchange Bithumb Hit With Bill After Tax Investigation Ends - CoinDesk

Y hace unas horas a Bithumb le roban 30 millones de dólares:

Breaking News: Bithumb Hacked For $30 Million In Cryptocurrencies, Market Drops | NewsBTC

Que casualidad!!


----------



## vpsn (20 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hace 2 semanas aparece una noticia acerca de que Bithumb tiene que pagar 28 millones de dolares en impuestos:
> 
> Crypto Exchange Bithumb Hit With Bill After Tax Investigation Ends - CoinDesk
> 
> ...



2 milloncetes para las putas y la coca, todo en orden.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hace 2 semanas aparece una noticia acerca de que Bithumb tiene que pagar 28 millones de dolares en impuestos:
> 
> Crypto Exchange Bithumb Hit With Bill After Tax Investigation Ends - CoinDesk
> 
> ...




"Las pérdidas serán compensadas por el propio depósito de Bithumb"



curioso auto-robo no?


----------



## tastas (20 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hace 2 semanas aparece una noticia acerca de que Bithumb tiene que pagar 28 millones de dolares en impuestos:
> 
> Crypto Exchange Bithumb Hit With Bill After Tax Investigation Ends - CoinDesk
> 
> ...



Como diría Tixel, "Quien roba para pagar a un ladrón, tiene cien años de perdón" ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> Para los que daban la brasa con el Tether:
> 
> fss-report-transparency-update
> 
> The FSS report, based on a random date balance inspection and a full review of relevant bank account documentation, confirms that all Tethers in circulation as of June 1, 2018 are fully backed by existing USD reserves. It is important to note that unlimited, unhindered access to Tether’s bank accounts was provided to FSS for their review – the June 1st date was selected by FSS with no input from either Tether or its banking partners, and FSS did not provide notice until the final report was submitted.



Me he leído el hilo de Reddit y, en mi opinión, el FUD de Tether debería terminar ya mismo.

En la "pseudoauditoría" que han hecho a las cuentas bancarias de Tether, la auditora dice que el dinero está, incluso que el dinero que hay excede el número de tokens circulantes. Pero que no pueden dar información sobre las entidades bancarias y números de cuenta porque implicaría su bloqueo inmediato por parte de quien todos nos imaginamos.

Así que, si el primo de zumosol quiere cerrar Bitfinex, tendrá que hacerlo a las bravas, porque lo de Tether parece que tiene un 100% de respaldo.

Ahora mi opinión: yo soy desconfiado por naturaleza, pero tiene pinta de que los tethers están respaldados. En un principio sería buena noticia para Bitcoin y, en cierta forma, tranquiliza un ppco ver que todo sigue el guión que Antonopoulos predijo hace mucho tiempo. El dinero se abre camino y los bancos no son gilipollas. De cara a la galería, blasfeman sobre las criptomonedas, pero entre bambalinas, mantienen el respaldo a un token criptográfico por valor de, nada menos, que 2'5 mil millones de dólares.

Esto deja bien claro que la penetración de las criptomonedas ya es algo inevitable y que cada cual se lame su cipote. Los bancos no van a dejar escapar un negocio relacionado con ellas y, en algún momento en el futuro, terminará habiendo hostias para no perder el tren, sobretodo en los paraísos fiscales.

Es inevitable y el que sepa leer entre lineas imagino que estará de acuerdo conmigo.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Jun 2018)

Mojon pro tether? Hmm
Entonces para q se necesita btc?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2018)

No, no soy pro tether. ¿Dónde he dicho yo eso?

Lo que he dicho es que han hecho una pseudoauditoría y que "parece" qje el respaldo es del 100%. Por eso digo que el FUD por esa vertiente debería terminar.

Por otro lado, al tratarse de una shitcoin centralizada al máximo, si mañana le entra un ataque de sinceridad a algún empleado de Bitfinex o si la CIA lo trinca y le extorsiona, tardarían 0 segundos en pillar las entidades bancarias y las cuentas corrientes donde están escondiendo la pasta y eso implicaría su bloqueo de forma casi inmediata.

La gente está jugando con fuego al respecto.

Una cosa es crear de forma anónima una criptomoneda descentralizada, que lo que vende, es certidumbre matemática y otra muy distinta el diseñar una especie de "dólar sintético" para pumpear el mundillo de las shitcoins. Si te caza la CIA, te van a caer muuuuuuchos años.


----------



## Esse est deus (20 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me he leído el hilo de Reddit y, en mi opinión, el FUD de Tether debería terminar ya mismo.
> 
> En la "pseudoauditoría" que han hecho a las cuentas bancarias de Tether, la auditora dice que el dinero está, incluso que el dinero que hay excede el número de tokens circulantes. Pero que no pueden dar información sobre las entidades bancarias y números de cuenta porque implicaría su bloqueo inmediato por parte de quien todos nos imaginamos.
> 
> ...



Bueno, más que certidumbre, da una sensación de satisfacción por confirmación. Que el theter esté respaldado, podría ser o no, pero no porque el respaldo tenga valor alguno, sino sencillamente porque podría ser más aire. 

La QE, la gran bacanal afterhours, el impresionante final de fiesta con el que el petrodolar ha cerrado su ciclo imperial, ha creado dolares para respaldar varios mundos y muchos millones de criptomonedas a precios disparatados.

Theter siempre me pareció el típico invento propio del HSBC y adláteres, esa banca del narcotráfico y la mafia, que siempre sabe mover mucho, mucho, dinero entre fronteras, geográficas, físicas o digitales. A fin de cuentas, a los demiurgos del fiat, el cripto se la pela mientras ellos tengan derechos ilimitados de señoreaje. Son dos soles, uno lumínico y otro negro, conectados por la orbitación de exchanges y hoy siguen ganando los señores del petrodolar, puesto que tienen las cartas marcadas. Cuando lo hayan absorbido casi todo, a base de bombeo de acumulación-distribución, pondrán fin a su propia era del dinero deuda. Con toda la Tierra reflejada en las criptos, su poder será omnimodo, como el de sus tatarabuelos, cuando dominaban el oro del mundo, la gran tajada de lo finito. 

1000 Zoin a que esas cuentas se apellidan HSBC o Santander (bajo su forma Parasan).


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No, no soy pro tether. ¿Dónde he dicho yo eso?
> 
> Lo que he dicho es que han hecho una pseudoauditoría y que "parece" qje el respaldo es del 100%. Por eso digo que el FUD por esa vertiente debería terminar.
> 
> ...



Pero porque les van a caer muchos años si les coje la CIA?

Es una pregunta honesta y de verdad que no se por qué. Aunque posiblemente peque de ingenuo al preguntarlo, pero han violado alguna ley por inventar theter?.

Entiendo que si, pero... cual?

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (21 Jun 2018)

Esto:


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo que he dicho es que han hecho una pseudoauditoría y que "parece" qje el respaldo es del 100%. Por eso digo que el FUD por esa vertiente debería terminar.



Desdice esto:


> Por otro lado, al tratarse de una shitcoin centralizada al máximo, si mañana le entra un ataque de sinceridad a algún empleado de Bitfinex o si la CIA lo trinca y le extorsiona, tardarían 0 segundos en pillar las entidades bancarias y las cuentas corrientes donde están escondiendo la pasta y eso implicaría su bloqueo de forma casi inmediata.
> 
> La gente está jugando con fuego al respecto.
> 
> Una cosa es crear de forma anónima una criptomoneda descentralizada, que lo que vende, es certidumbre matemática y otra muy distinta el diseñar una especie de "dólar sintético" para pumpear el mundillo de las shitcoins. Si te caza la CIA, te van a caer muuuuuuchos años.



Siempre va a haber miedo, dudas e incertidumbre (FUD) sobre tether ya sea sobre uno o todos sus puntos débiles a la vez porque debido a su estructura centralizada pende de un hilo en todo momento.


----------



## tastas (21 Jun 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Pero porque les van a caer muchos años si les coje la CIA?
> 
> Es una pregunta honesta y de verdad que no se por qué. Aunque posiblemente peque de ingenuo al preguntarlo, pero han violado alguna ley por inventar theter?.
> 
> ...



Violar el monopoio estatal en la emisión de dinero. Uno de los delitos más bestias que se pueden cometer contra un estado, se tienen pocas bromas con este tema.
Esta seguramente sea una de las principales razones por las que Satoshi Nakamoto operara bajo anonimato.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Jun 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Violar el monopoio estatal en la emisión de dinero. Uno de los delitos más bestias que se pueden cometer contra un estado, se tienen pocas bromas con este tema.
> Esta seguramente sea una de las principales razones por las que Satoshi Nakamoto operara bajo anonimato.



Pero no estan emitiendo dinero, no?. Se supone que por cada theter dolar hay un dolar en una cuenta bancaria. No se está emitiendo nada, es un poco como las fichas de un casino... Al menos eso entiendo yo.

Por otra parte, nunca he terminado de entender porque Satoshi Nakamoto permanece anonimo, pero no hacen lo mismo Bueterin, Charlie Lee, Max Kordek, etc...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Jun 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> No entiendes el anonimato del creador de bitcoin? Pues con la que esta liando o grupo liandola miras la evolucion desde 2009 y a mi no me gustaria estar en el punto de mira de bancos, gobiernos, multinacionales, etc
> 
> Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



Entiendo el anonimato de Satoshi Nakamoto. Lo que no entiendo es la falta de anonimato de los demas...

Ya se lo que le paso al inventor del liberty dollar, por eso me sorprende que no le pase lo mismo a Buterin, Lee y compañía...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Jun 2018)

Liberty dollar (private currency - Wikipedia)



> [k]In May 2009, von NotHaus and others were charged with federal crimes in connection with the Liberty Dollar and, on July 31, 2009, von NotHaus announced that he had closed the Liberty Dollar operation, pending resolution of the criminal charges.[4]*On March 18, 2011, von NotHaus was pronounced guilty of "making coins resembling and similar to United States coins".[5][6]*In late 2014, a U.S. District Court judge ruled that Liberty Dollars seized in the 2007 FBI/ USSS operation should be returned to their owners[/k]



Bernard von NotHaus - Wikipedia




> [k]
> Von NotHaus was convicted of*counterfeitingin 2011, allegedly for the purpose of*domestic terrorism.
> 
> The FBI claimed that NORFED's purpose was to mix Liberty Dollars into the current money of the United States and that NORFED intended for the Liberty Dollar to be used as current money in order to limit reliance on, and to compete with, United States currency.[/k]



Al creador del liberty dollar le clavaron falsificación y terrorismo.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2018 at 06:02 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Esto:
> 
> 
> Desdice esto:
> ...



No. No lo desdice. Una cosa era el FUD relacionado con el respaldo que tenían los tokens y otra cosa muy distinta son las cualidades de dichos tokens.


----------



## vpsn (21 Jun 2018)

nos vamos a los 100.000 ya o no?
Estoy hasta los huevos de madrugar


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Jun 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> nos vamos a los 100.000 ya o no?
> Estoy hasta los huevos de madrugar



Yo sé de buena tinta que algunos de los usuarios de este post han dejado sus trabajos pero, en mi opinión, esa decisión es bastante peliaguda. A veces el trabajo es lo único que mantiene la mente de una persona atada a la realidad y abandonarlo, aunque sea para vivir de rentas, puede tener efectos más negativos que positivos.

Uno tiene que conocerse muy bien a si mismo antes de tomar una decisión de tal calibre.

Mucho dinero tendrían que ofrecerme a mi para dejar el trabajo, te lo aseguro. Y no es que me guste mi trabajo demasiado, ojo, lo que pasa es que me mantiene atado a la realidad y sé que, si lo dejase, se me iría la perola todavía más.


----------



## tastas (21 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> [/COLOR]No. No lo desdice. Una cosa era el FUD relacionado con el respaldo que tenían los tokens y otra cosa muy distinta son las cualidades de dichos tokens.



Sigo sin entender tu argumento. Es imposible que no haya FUD sobre Tether, en el tema del respaldo de los tokens con $ o en cualquier otro de sus puntos débiles, pues al ser una moneda tan débil es facilísimo sembrar miedo, duda e incertidumbre. Si ahora digo que, pese a que es cierto que X exchange tiene los dólares que le corresponden en el banco pero que, pese a eso, se va a llevar esos dólares a cualquier lado o que no estará dispuesto a respaldar nada en caso de robo o mal funcionamiento de Tether será un acto de fe creerme o no. También puedo decir que en cualquier momento los hombres de negro empezarán a buscar exchange por exchange a los que mantienen Tether y que no respetarán muchas garantías legales pues con el monopolio de creación de dinero no se juega. Se harán con las reservas de $ que encuentren, el respaldo de la moneda se verá muy dañado y la estampida la oirán en la Sabana.Y lo mismo, será un acto de fe creerme o no, porque es algo factible. Por eso pienso que es tan fácil crear FUD y que, aunque algunos se sientan más seguros después de esta auditoría, no se acabará nunca.

----------------------------

V. Buterin y demás creadores de alts creo que siguen libres porque una vez se ha abierto la veda es más complicado ponerte a detener a gente. Creo que saben que sería perjudicial para sus intereses y por eso no se les ha detenido. También se puede interpretar que de alguna manera lo que intentan es llevárselos hacia su propio bando.
Pero que hayan decidido desarrollar criptomonedas de cara al público no me parece un acierto. No suele ser bueno para el proyecto y en cualquier momento la bula estatal podría acabarse. Un caso que tengo muy en cuenta es el de lo creadores del (acabo de comprobar que ya extinto) exchange multisigna, que decidieron mantenerse en el anonimato sabiendo que si lo que habían hecho llegaba a crecer alguien iría a pedirles explicaciones. Y aunque puede que les perjudicara de cara a sacar adelante el proyecto, pues la gente necesita caras conocidas para confiar en algo, entiendo muy bien que hubieran decidido hacerlo desde al anonimato y a mi más bien al contrario, me generaba confianza.


----------



## Registrador (21 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo sé de buena tinta que algunos de los usuarios de este post han dejado sus trabajos pero, en mi opinión, esa decisión es bastante peliaguda. A veces el trabajo es lo único que mantiene la mente de una persona atada a la realidad y abandonarlo, aunque sea para vivir de rentas, puede tener efectos más negativos que positivos.
> 
> Uno tiene que conocerse muy bien a si mismo antes de tomar una decisión de tal calibre.
> 
> Mucho dinero tendrían que ofrecerme a mi para dejar el trabajo, te lo aseguro. Y no es que me guste mi trabajo demasiado, ojo, lo que pasa es que me mantiene atado a la realidad y sé que, si lo dejase, se me iría la perola todavía más.



Bueno pues un termino medio: cambiamos el trabajo a tiempo completo en un trabajo que no nos gusta por un trabajo a tiempo parcial en algo que nos encanta.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo sé de buena tinta que algunos de los usuarios de este post han dejado sus trabajos pero, en mi opinión, esa decisión es bastante peliaguda. A veces el trabajo es lo único que mantiene la mente de una persona atada a la realidad y abandonarlo, aunque sea para vivir de rentas, puede tener efectos más negativos que positivos.
> 
> Uno tiene que conocerse muy bien a si mismo antes de tomar una decisión de tal calibre.
> 
> Mucho dinero tendrían que ofrecerme a mi para dejar el trabajo, te lo aseguro. Y no es que me guste mi trabajo demasiado, ojo, lo que pasa es que me mantiene atado a la realidad y sé que, si lo dejase, se me iría la perola todavía más.



No se si trabajas por cuenta ajena o cuenta por cuenta propia, pero si es lo primero, yo creo que puedes seguir atado a la realidad siendo tu propio jefe y mandando a la mierda el horario, obligaciones, vacaciones y tareas que te impone otro...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Emeregildo (21 Jun 2018)

Alguno se ha dado cuenta de la anomalía ocurrida en el bloque 

#00000000000000000021e800c1e8df51b22c1588e5a624bea17e9faa34b2dc4a

Es absolutamente increíble lo que está pasando y todavía no le encuentro sentido. El hashrate lleva disparado semanas. Y ahora sale un bloque que fue exactamente el mismo que el del génesis block y además con un poder de computación muy superior al actual. Las probabilidades de que pase eso son prácticamente nulas. 

No sólo eso sinó que por lo que he estado leyendo. El genesis block se tuvo que resolver con un poder de computación muy por encima de lo que un ordenador del 2009 tenía en aquellos tiempos. Algo así como unas 500 máquinas, lo cual es muy improbable. 

Además no sólo eso sino el hecho de que sea 21E8

Muchos hablan de que estamos ante un ataque de computación quantica e incluso los más conspiranoicos de un viaje al pasado de satoshi. Irónicamente por el momento son las opciones más lógicas porque por lo visto matemáticamente es casi imposible.

Añadiendo además que la cartera que recibe esos bloques está minando a una velocidad brutal. 

Vayan comentando porque no entiendo nada


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Jun 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Alguno se ha dado cuenta de la anomalía ocurrida en el bloque
> 
> #00000000000000000021e800c1e8df51b22c1588e5a624bea17e9faa34b2dc4a
> 
> ...



Como que exactamente igual que el genesis???

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (21 Jun 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Como que exactamente igual que el genesis???
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Nada; no es nada más que una casualidad.
21e8 en notación científica es igual a 21x10⁸ = 2 100 000 000
Ni siquiera son los 21 millones de btc que están definidos en el consenso.


----------



## barborico (21 Jun 2018)

No veo nada raro en el bloque que comentas.

O tenemos diferentes conceptos de "ser exactamente lo mismo".


----------



## trancos123 (21 Jun 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Nada; no es nada más que una casualidad.
> 21e8 en notación científica es igual a 21x10⁸ = 2 100 000 000
> Ni siquiera son los 21 millones de btc que están definidos en el consenso.



Pues está todo el mundo flipando con esto y nadie se cree que es una casualidad.
#00000000000000000021e800c1e8df51b22c1588e5a624bea17e9faa34b2dc4a


----------



## bmbnct (21 Jun 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Pues está todo el mundo flipando con esto y nadie se cree que es una casualidad.



Obvio. Porque vende más decir que la computación cuántica o que los viajes en el tiempo existen. 
Pero piensa que son más de medio millón de hashes de bloques y ya no te digo nada si cuentas los de las transacciones; alguno de ellos generará un patrón que nos parezca raro y poco probable.


----------



## barborico (21 Jun 2018)

Joder he tenido que buscarlo en twitter para saber que el hash empieza por 21e8 ::

Menuda parida

¿Pero el bloque 0 no fue hardcodeado?


----------



## ertitoagus (21 Jun 2018)

"aliens" (o algo asín)


----------



## bmbnct (21 Jun 2018)

Opinión de Meni Rosenfeld al respecto:

"The whole 21e8 thing is stupid, but not for the reason most people are specifying... 21e8 is *not* the the maximal number of bitcoins. That is 21 million, or 21e6, or 2.1e7.

So basically what we've hit is "leading 21e followed by an arbitrary digit", expected about once a month."

Twitter


----------



## Registrador (22 Jun 2018)

Criptoesoterismo, esto si es que es nuevo.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Jun 2018)

Parece que ya no pueden vender, hasta fin de año al menos, más Bitcoins y Bcash del proceso MtGox:

Twitter


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Jun 2018)

Vamos para abajo...


----------



## Pirro (22 Jun 2018)

Tendría que estar absurdamente podrido de dinero para plantearme no trabajar. Y es que mientras los garbanzos salgan de mi modesto sueldo en sucio y cochino fiat, todo lo que venga de más es un regalo caído del cielo. 

Eso sí, tengo que reconocer que voy más tranquilo a trabajar que hace un par de años. Al final el secreto, no terminar de creertelo, vivir por debajo de tus posibilidades y ayudar a los tuyos. La perola se me irá cuando se me tenga que ir, con mi curro o sin el.


----------



## BlueArrow (22 Jun 2018)

No hay que trabajar por dinero, sino hacer que el dinero trabaje para ti. O eso dicen...

Saludos chicos, ¿cómo va todo?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Jun 2018)

Bienvenido BlueArrow, cuéntanos cómo te va todo, si han vuelto a contactar contigo los Illuminati, cómo ves el panorama actual del Bitcoin, etc.

Pensaba que te habías ido para siempre como dijiste en un post anterior...


----------



## BlueArrow (22 Jun 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bienvenido BlueArrow, cuéntanos cómo te va todo, si han vuelto a contactar contigo los Illuminati, cómo ves el panorama actual del Bitcoin, etc.
> 
> Pensaba que te habías ido para siempre como dijiste en un post anterior...



Después de unos cuantos canutos me tranquilicé. No he vuelto a ver más al tipo ese, no. Tampoco me ha pasado nada raro. Por cierto Sota_de_espadas, yo no he dicho "Illuminati" en ningún momento, que conste. No sé quien era el tipo, pero una persona "normal" no era.

Liado, como siempre, ahora mismo me he tomado un pequeño break. Estoy a la espera de un juicio que tengo con un hay-untamiento y de cerrar la venta de una casa que tengo en Cádiz, que es el último ladrillo que me queda en este país.

Y ya está.

El Bitcoin... me permitiré ser optimista. Creo que cerramos el año por encima de los 25K. Pero es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (22 Jun 2018)

Remonster yo te invoco. ¿Para cuándo la próxima burbuja?


----------



## BlueArrow (22 Jun 2018)

Posiblemente el Euro vaya a bajar con fuerza este año. O eso al menos piensan algunos amigos míos. Si eso pasa puede que el Bitcoin se vea beneficiado.

La desdolarización de Rusia y China también puede ayudar.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Jun 2018)

Buena hostia repentina por San Juan.

Será el 21e8 :XX:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Jun 2018)

Tengo una duda hamijos.
En el reddit inglés no paro de ver la expresión "bear market".
Bear market por aquí, bear market por allá, ¿qué coño significa? ¿Cuál sería su traducción al español?


----------



## MIP (23 Jun 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tengo una duda hamijos.
> En el reddit inglés no paro de ver la expresión "bear market".
> Bear market por aquí, bear market por allá, ¿qué coño significa? ¿Cuál sería su traducción al español?





Mercado bajista.


----------



## dosuno (23 Jun 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tengo una duda hamijos.
> En el reddit inglés no paro de ver la expresión "bear market".
> Bear market por aquí, bear market por allá, ¿qué coño significa? ¿Cuál sería su traducción al español?



bear-oso-vender
bull-toro-comprar

bear market y bull market son mercados bajista y alcista respectivamente

Puedes usar esta página de vez en cuando eh!
Google


----------



## hydra69 (23 Jun 2018)

$ 6,143.29 Just now
-3.41%


----------



## tastas (23 Jun 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tengo una duda hamijos.
> En el reddit inglés no paro de ver la expresión "bear market".
> Bear market por aquí, bear market por allá, ¿qué coño significa? ¿Cuál sería su traducción al español?



Mercado de osos. Yo preguntaría en Chueca a ver.

Taptap


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (24 Jun 2018)

Menudo bajón están pegando...QTM al 12, seguirá bajando o ya tocará mínimo. Yo creo que está a puntito

Enviado desde mi GT-I8260 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hydra69 (24 Jun 2018)

$ 5,880.22 Just now
-4.10%


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Jun 2018)

Ahora que ha quedado claro que Tether es válido quizá sea hora de tradear.
Propongo lo siguiente: los bitcoñitos comprados con nuestro dinero ni tocarlos, pero los que obtuvimos al cambiar BCH, BTG, BCD etc sí que podríamos usarlos para tradear, ya que los obtuvimos sin esfuerzo y no nos dolería perderlos.
Nuestro mentor podría ser remonster ya que al parecer se dedica a esto, vender caro y recomprar barato.

Ahora estamos en mínimos así que no hay que hacer nada, pero llegará un momento en que el BTC se ponga otra vez en modo burbuja y ahí es cuando podemos aprovechar.

¿Os parece bien?


----------



## irracional (24 Jun 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ahora estamos en mínimos así que no hay que hacer nada, pero llegará un momento en que el BTC se ponga otra vez en modo burbuja y ahí es cuando podemos aprovechar.
> 
> ¿Os parece bien?


----------



## Venganza. (25 Jun 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> $ 5,880.22 Just now
> -4.10%






ya empiezan a aparecer los retarded, señal de subida inminente.


----------



## tastas (25 Jun 2018)

Leyendo el foro cualquiera diría que estuviéramos cerca de perder los 1000

Taptap


----------



## MIP (25 Jun 2018)

Voy a montar un nodo de LN para pasar el rato en mi cueva, y lo pillo todo menos la parte de abrir canales. 

Así a bote pronto, aparte de usarlo para aprender y hacer alguna transferencia de prueba, entiendo que la gracia del asunto está en conectarse a otros nodos y abrir canales para dar "liquidez" a todo el proceso de enrutamiento. 

¿Pero qué sería óptimo? ¿Abrir pocos canales con mas fondos? ¿Muchos con menos fondos? ¿Conectar con nodos tochos o con nodos más peques?

No se si hay algún hilo al respecto para cambiar impresiones. Lo he buscado pero no lo he encontrado, igual es que he soñado que ya existía...

Halludadme hamijos.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jun 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Voy a montar un nodo de LN para pasar el rato en mi cueva, y lo pillo todo menos la parte de abrir canales.
> 
> Así a bote pronto, aparte de usarlo para aprender y hacer alguna transferencia de prueba, entiendo que la gracia del asunto está en conectarse a otros nodos y abrir canales para dar "liquidez" a todo el proceso de enrutamiento.
> 
> ...



Sí quieres apoyar la red Lightning, la forma más sencilla es activar autopilot; de esta forma es el nodo, viendo las necesidades de la red, el que administra el porcentaje de los fondos que le digas.
Para activar autopilot tienes que editar el archivo lnd.conf añadiendo lo siguiente (es un ejemplo):

autopilot.active=1
autopilot.maxchannels=15
autopilot.allocation=0.9

El primer comando activa autopilot. 
El segundo indica el maximo número de canales que podrian abrirse usando autopilot. 
El tercero indica el porcentaje del saldo que quieres dedicar; 0.9 seria el 90%


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Jun 2018)

Estoy de acuerdo con bmbnct que lo óptimo es usar el autopilot ya que se encarga de buscar los nodos mas adecuados para hacer la red lo mas distribuida posible y tambien conectandose a nodos que sean lo más utiles posibles para que puedan enrutar tus pagos (que esten bien conectados, que tengan un uptime suficientemente alto, etc)

Pero además de usar el autopilot yo tambien te diria que abrieras canales manualmente para familiarizarte con el sistema. Hoy en dia las comisiones onchain son practicamente gratis ya que la mempool esta vacia y se confirman las transacciones con solo 1 sat/byte

También podriamos poner nuestros nodos para interconectarnos entre nosotros asi aumentamos nuestra liquidez mutuamente. Es cierto que perderiamos el anonimato pero a mi personalmente por ahora no me importa ya que son pequeñas cantidades.

Si os parece bien la idea aqui os dejo el mio: 

mainnet: "0261f842bf519ee59abe37f874b48c7bcc31a51c8c0f12668edef3bb82143ac1ff"
testnet: "024e7585ab8feaf75628c4438a5290d7a9e3698c8cd51c4a89dc6e81f2d3ae2d42"


----------



## MIP (25 Jun 2018)

Gracias, probaré ambas cosas, ya os cuento a ver qué tal va todo...


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Jun 2018)

Por cierto, hablamos de la implementacion LND, de Lightning Labs (GitHub - lightningnetwork/lnd: Lightning Network Daemon) que actualmente parece que es la que más avanzada está.

Las otras dos implementaciones que existen están un poco más verdes aunque son proyectos con mucha actividad y en cualquier momento cualquiera podría pillar la delantera.


----------



## MIP (25 Jun 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Por cierto, hablamos de la implementacion LND, de Lightning Labs (GitHub - lightningnetwork/lnd: Lightning Network Daemon) que actualmente parece que es la que más avanzada está.
> 
> Las otras dos implementaciones que existen están un poco más verdes aunque son proyectos con mucha actividad y en cualquier momento cualquiera podría pillar la delantera.



Si, estaba más por LND por lo del autopilot. Tampoco sé como de maduro está la cosa, yo veo que la gente mete poco no sea que se "extravíe" o si eso ya es cosa del pasado. 

En todo caso sería interesante si se pudieran sacar las claves de la direccion multisig generada para guardar los fondos de LN, aunque sea a un paper wallet, y que así se puedan recuperar. 

Estoy hablando asi de carrerilla, que supongo que a medida que vaya leyendo por ahi más información todas estas preguntas ya me las voy contestando yo solo.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Jun 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Si, estaba más por LND por lo del autopilot. Tampoco sé como de maduro está la cosa, yo veo que la gente mete poco no sea que se "extravíe" o si eso ya es cosa del pasado.
> 
> En todo caso sería interesante si se pudieran sacar las claves de la direccion multisig generada para guardar los fondos de LN, aunque sea a un paper wallet, y que así se puedan recuperar.
> 
> Estoy hablando asi de carrerilla, que supongo que a medida que vaya leyendo por ahi más información todas estas preguntas ya me las voy contestando yo solo.




LND usa un HDWallet con mnemonic words. Cuando lo creas por primera vez (con lncli create) te las muestra. Guárdalas en un lugar seguro y con eso podrás recuperar todo lo que tengas en el wallet.

Lo que no estoy muy seguro es qué pasa con los canales abiertos. Supongo que aunque no tengas el historial de movimientos podrás forzar un cierre pero ya te digo que esto ultimo no lo tengo muy claro.

El proyecto en general todavía está un poco verde pero se va avanzando a buen ritmo. Por ahora deberías de jugar con cantidades pequeñas o incluso lo suyo seria usar la testnet hasta que estes familiarizado.


----------



## tastas (25 Jun 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Si, estaba más por LND por lo del autopilot. Tampoco sé como de maduro está la cosa, yo veo que la gente mete poco no sea que se "extravíe" o si eso ya es cosa del pasado.



Es la recomendación general. LN está muy verde y mete lo justo para hacer pruebas. No está mal recordarlo cada minuto.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jun 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> LND usa un HDWallet con mnemonic words. Cuando lo creas por primera vez (con lncli create) te las muestra. Guárdalas en un lugar seguro y con eso podrás recuperar todo lo que tengas en el wallet.
> 
> Lo que no estoy muy seguro es qué pasa con los canales abiertos. Supongo que aunque no tengas el historial de movimientos podrás forzar un cierre pero ya te digo que esto ultimo no lo tengo muy claro.
> 
> El proyecto en general todavía está un poco verde pero se va avanzando a buen ritmo. Por ahora deberías de jugar con cantidades pequeñas o incluso lo suyo seria usar la testnet hasta que estes familiarizado.



Para hacer un backup de lnd con los peers, rutas, canales... hay que copiar todo el contenido de .lnd 
Las palabras son solo para la wallet.
Me suena haber leído por ahí que están trabajando en una solución que se pueda recuperar todo mediante una semilla.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2018 at 19:42 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Es la recomendación general. LN está muy verde y mete lo justo para hacer pruebas. No está mal recordarlo cada minuto.
> 
> Taptap



Sí. De acuerdo con tastas. 
De hecho, podría haber cambios en el protocolo que obliguen a cerrar los canales de alguna implementación (como ya paso con c-lightning cuando entro LND en mainnet)


----------



## bmbnct (26 Jun 2018)

Nueva versión de la implementación c-lightning, la 0.6, con bastantes novedades; entre ellas:
- poder trabajar con nodos en modo "prune" (nodos bitcoin que no descargan toda la blockchain sino mantienen la base de datos de los UTXO y con eso verifican los nuevos bloques).

- La wallet controla las transacciones onchain y offchain.

- Soporte Tor. 

Blockstream - Announcing c-lightning 0.6

---------- Post added 26-jun-2018 at 07:45 ----------

Interesante teoría 

Hyperbitcoinization: Winner Takes All


----------



## tastas (27 Jun 2018)

Manuel López - 12:19
Hola Sr.Rallo 
Me puede explicar el declive del bitcoin si fue por interferencia del Estado o es una burbuja como especulaba.

Le agradecería por responderme.

Juan Ramón Rallo:
Es un activo en proceso de monetización, con sus altos y bajos. Aun así, no se de qué declive hablamos: su precio supera los 6.000 dólares. Hace año y medio valía menos de 1.000. Se dice que es burbuja desde que superó el precio de un dólar.

Encuentro Digital: Rallo: En la guerra arancelaria entre EEUU, UE y China, todos saldremos perdiendo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2018)

Pieter Wuille ya está trabajando en un soft fork para implementar las Schnorr signatures.

Twitter


Y rumores de que facebook podría estar interesada en comprar coinbase.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pieter Wuille ya está trabajando en un soft fork para implementar las Schnorr signatures.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Es una muy buena noticia la de las Schnorr signatures. Tras ello vendrá la agregación de firmas para un menor uso de espacio onchain y por lo tanto menores fees.


----------



## zz00zz (29 Jun 2018)

La que va a venir JJJJAAAA:) .... y las criptos cayendo::..... mas tarde podrian ser ellos los caidos.

Amazon may Battle Facebook with Own Cryptocurrency


A todo ello LINE se apunta al carro

Line, el Whatsapp japonés, lanza su propia casa de cambio de criptomonedas - Infobae

menudas corridas se avecinan


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jun 2018)

$ 5,900.05 Just now
-3.68%


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Jun 2018)

Pumpazo bueno durante la noche jojojo.


----------



## vpsn (30 Jun 2018)

Esque no falla cuando el bufon habla el pan sube.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Jun 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Esque no falla cuando el bufon habla el pan sube.




Es una señal de compra infalible :XX::XX:


----------



## Edu.R (30 Jun 2018)

No acaba de bajar de 6.000$ y cuando pasa la barrera, pega un respingo y vuelve a los 6.500-7.000$.

Recordemos que la 2º mitad del año suele ser alcista, mientras que la 1º suele ser más bajista. Yo creo que si no ha bajado más de 6.000$ ya, no creo que lo haga. Pero vamos, los designios del BTC son inexpugnables e inescrutables. :XX:


----------



## dosuno (1 Jul 2018)

nicol21 dijo:


> necesitaba obtener acceso a una cuenta offshore por un negocio de bitcoins, gracias a la ayuda de SinImpuestos.com lo logre, por ello recomiendo la página a aquellas personas que necesiten establecer respuestas en alguno de los servicios que ellos ofrecen o que necesiten asesoría. Visitala. Sinimpuesto.com



Eres un puto spammer cansino.
Por qué no paras ya de postear en cuanto hilo encuentras con tu mierda de página?

Además de cutre es muy muy cara... rozando la estafa y para nada transparente.
dedicándole 5 minutos es obvio.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Jul 2018)

Otro pumpazo gordo jojojo.


----------



## barborico (2 Jul 2018)

Parece que el capullo de coinmarketcap esta inflando los precios de BTC/USDT. Todos los pares salen con 100$ más.

Edito, ahora 300$ menos


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jul 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Parece que el capullo de coinmarketcap esta inflando los precios de BTC/USDT. Todos los pares salen con 100$ más.
> 
> Edito, ahora 300$ menos



Va 100 dolares por debajo de las cotizaciones medias, en este momento.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Jul 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿ Donde estás ratita ? Asoma la colita...


----------



## vpsn (3 Jul 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Donde estás ratita ? Asoma la colita...



Joder, el tio debe de estar forrado porque clava los minimos.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Jul 2018)

Issued Assets en la sidechain Liquid.

Permite, a los usuarios de Liquid, crear su propio activo en la sidechain. 

Blockstream - Introducing Issued Assets on Liquid

"Issued Assets (IA) allow Liquid users to create their own token asset on the Liquid sidechain. These assets can represent existing financial instruments like tokenized fiat, crypto assets, attested assets (e.g. gold coins), or completely new assets. Users transact privately with Confidential Assets which hide both the amount and asset type in a transaction from outside parties."


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Issued Assets en la sidechain Liquid.
> 
> Permite, a los usuarios de Liquid, crear su propio activo en la sidechain.
> 
> ...



Esto va a permitir crear cosas bastante chulas sobre la red Bitcoin. ¿Sabes si puede emplearse ya? Porque yo tengo pensado hacer alguna cosa con esto.

En la página pone:

"The Liquid Network will be transitioning to production in the next few weeks and we’ll have many more updates to share."


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Jul 2018)

Me he estado leyendo así por encima el paper del Liquid ( https://blockstream.com/strong-federations.pdf ) y no me termina mucho de convencer la manera en la que se establece el pegado bidireccional a la sidechain. A lo mejor os suena el nombre. Lo llaman "strong federation", y a grandes rasgos significaría el tener que confiar en un grupo de exchangers que actuarían a modo de "certificadores" en la creación de tokens y la entrada/salida de dinero al sistema.

Pero bueno... la idea es aceptable hasta que se establezcan mecanismos mucho más avanzados de pegado bidireccional y que resulten seguros.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me he estado leyendo así por encima el paper del Liquid ( https://blockstream.com/strong-federations.pdf ) y no me termina mucho de convencer la manera en la que se establece el pegado bidireccional a la sidechain. A lo mejor os suena el nombre. Lo llaman "strong federation", y a grandes rasgos significaría el tener que confiar en un grupo de exchangers que actuarían a modo de "certificadores" en la creación de tokens y la entrada/salida de dinero al sistema.
> 
> Pero bueno... la idea es aceptable hasta que se establezcan mecanismos mucho más avanzados de pegado bidireccional y que resulten seguros.



Son dos cosas, por un lado los bloques los firman los functionaries, por otro, crean y firman los pegouts en la cadena de bitcoin. Para la creación de otros assets, eso lo puede hacer cualquiera.

Según tengo entendido Liquid será siempre una sidechain federada. 

Si alguien tiene oportunidad, entre hoy y mañana se hablará sobre ello en Lisboa:

Twitter

Ademas hablará otro ponente (Rick X) sobre el siguiente paper de enrutamiento para LN:

[1807.00151] Ant routing algorithm for the Lightning Network

https://arxiv.org/pdf/1807.00151

Para los que no, se puede seguir por aqui: 

Breaking Bitcoin - YouTube


----------



## bmbnct (3 Jul 2018)

El papel de WC en la Building on Bitcoin de Lisboa.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Jul 2018)

¿Qué fue de los proyectos mimblewimble, tumblebit, hivemind, rootstock etc?
En su momento se hablaba mucho de ellos, se decía que con la activación del segwit íbamos a ver cosas increíbles, pero no veo últimamente avances al respecto... ¿Alguien sabe algo?

Supongo que ahora la prioridad es la LN.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Jul 2018)

Porque el límite de 21 millones de bitcoins.


----------



## tastas (4 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El papel de WC en la Building on Bitcoin de Lisboa.



Ese paper sabemos que no quedará white.

Taptap


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Jul 2018)

Electrum 3.2.2
Actualizac, malditos.


Electrum Bitcoin Wallet


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Porque el límite de 21 millones de bitcoins.



La clave de todo es saber por qué Satoshi eligió 6 bloques por hora, y no 12 o 24. Creo que mojón explicó una vez la idoneidad de un bloque cada 10 min. pero no me acuerdo de la explicación.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Jul 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La clave de todo es saber por qué Satoshi eligió 6 bloques por hora, y no 12 o 24. Creo que mojón explicó una vez la idoneidad de un bloque cada 10 min. pero no me acuerdo de la explicación.



El tiempo entre bloques son 10 minutos porque es el que dispone la red Bitcoin para llegar al consenso, es decir, cuando la mayoría de los nodos tienen los mismos bloques en la cadena que ellos mismos validan.


----------



## orbeo (4 Jul 2018)

Y como hacen las Blockchain qué "venden" la generación de bloques más rápida?


bmbnct dijo:


> El tiempo entre bloques son 10 minutos porque es el que dispone la red Bitcoin para llegar al consenso, es decir, cuando la mayoría de los nodos tienen los mismos bloques en la cadena que ellos mismos validan.


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El tiempo entre bloques son 10 minutos porque es el que dispone la red Bitcoin para llegar al consenso, es decir, cuando la mayoría de los nodos tienen los mismos bloques en la cadena que ellos mismos validan.



No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir. Cuando alguien crea un nuevo bloque, en apenas unos segundos ya se ha propagado a todos los nodos de la red. Y dependiendo de la potencia de cada nodo y de la complejidad/tamaño del bloque, la validacion no tarda mas de 1 minuto en el peor de los casos (por ejemplo una raspberry con un boque enorme y/o muchas transacciones), aunque un ordenador medio potente lo validará en unos segundos.

El porqué satoshi escogió fijar el tiempo en 10 minutos es algo que desconozco aunque parece un tiempo bastante razonable. Ni muy corto para que la blockchain crezca excesivamente rapido y/o con bloques vacios (ineficiente) ni muy largo para que el tiempo de confirmacion sea excesivo.


----------



## tastas (4 Jul 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir. Cuando alguien crea un nuevo bloque, en apenas unos segundos ya se ha propagado a todos los nodos de la red. Y dependiendo de la potencia de cada nodo y de la complejidad/tamaño del bloque, la validacion no tarda mas de 1 minuto en el peor de los casos (por ejemplo una raspberry con un boque enorme y/o muchas transacciones), aunque un ordenador medio potente lo validará en unos segundos.
> 
> El porqué satoshi escogió fijar el tiempo en 10 minutos es algo que desconozco aunque parece un tiempo bastante razonable. Ni muy corto para que la blockchain crezca excesivamente rapido y/o con bloques vacios (ineficiente) ni muy largo para que el tiempo de confirmacion sea excesivo.



Los 10 minutos son de media. Es un tiempo de cierta arbitrariedad en apariencia pero no tanto en la práctica. Encontrar bloques con una diferencia de un minuto o menos entre uno y otro es habitual, pero la media de 10 hace que los bloques huérfanos (bloques invalidados por la red porque el consenso prefiere otra ruta de bloques) sean menores, además de facilitar que los bloques se propaguen por la mayoría de nodos. Esto junto con la mayor potencia de minado de la red btc, que hace muy costoso tratar de revertir voluntariamente (atacar) la cadena de bloques hace que sea tan o más seguro aceptar una transacción con una confirmación de btc que una con 10 confirmaciones de ltc.

Taptap


----------



## barborico (4 Jul 2018)

Yo entiendo que el tiempo entre bloques sigue una distribución normal.

Por tanto, al reducir el tiempo por bloque también reduces el factor.

Quiero decir, no es lo mismo tiempo entre bloques de 1 min y que haya un 30% (por decir algo) de que salga en la mitad de tiempo (es decir, 30 s) que de que salga en la mitad de tiempo de 10 min (es decir, 5 min). Esta diferencia hace que haya menos bloques huérfanos mientras que no retrasa las confirmaciones demasiado.

Aquí lo explica bastante bien: security - Why was the target block time chosen to be 10 minutes? - Bitcoin Stack Exchange



> Ten minutes was specifically chosen by Satoshi as a tradeoff between first confirmation time and the amount of work wasted due to chain splits. *After a block is mined, it takes time for other miners to find out about it, and until then they are actually competing against the new block instead of adding to it. If someone mines another new block based on the old block chain, the network can only accept one of the two, and all the work that went into the other block gets wasted. For example, if it takes miners 1 minute on average to learn about new blocks, and new blocks come every 10 minutes, then the overall network is wasting about 10% of its work. Lengthening the time between blocks reduces this waste*.
> 
> As a thought experiment, what if the Bitcoin network grew to include Mars? From the farthest points in their orbits, it takes about 20 minutes for a signal to travel from Earth to Mars. With only 10 minutes between new blocks, miners on Mars would always be 2 blocks behind the miners on Earth. It would be almost impossible for them to contribute to the block chain. If we wanted collaborate with those kinds of delays, we would need at least a few hours between new blocks.


----------



## tastas (4 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Son dos cosas, por un lado los bloques los firman los functionaries, por otro, crean y firman los pegouts en la cadena de bitcoin. Para la creación de otros assets, eso lo puede hacer cualquiera.
> 
> Según tengo entendido Liquid será siempre una sidechain federada.
> 
> ...



Me sale que YouTube ha eliminado el streaming porque incumple la política de spam y prácticas engañosas.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (4 Jul 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Me sale que YouTube ha eliminado el streaming porque incumple la política de spam y prácticas engañosas.
> 
> Taptap



Sí. Lo he leído hoy, han sacado otro canal, creo que es este:

Building On Bitcoin - Day 2 - YouTube

Sino aquí están las transcripciónes de las charlas:

2018

- Las diapositivas que ha usado Giacomo Zucco: 

Building on Bitcoin by BLOCKCHAINLAB SRL on Prezi

---------- Post added 04-jul-2018 at 15:59 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir. Cuando alguien crea un nuevo bloque, en apenas unos segundos ya se ha propagado a todos los nodos de la red. Y dependiendo de la potencia de cada nodo y de la complejidad/tamaño del bloque, la validacion no tarda mas de 1 minuto en el peor de los casos (por ejemplo una raspberry con un boque enorme y/o muchas transacciones), aunque un ordenador medio potente lo validará en unos segundos.
> 
> El porqué satoshi escogió fijar el tiempo en 10 minutos es algo que desconozco aunque parece un tiempo bastante razonable. Ni muy corto para que la blockchain crezca excesivamente rapido y/o con bloques vacios (ineficiente) ni muy largo para que el tiempo de confirmacion sea excesivo.



Los 10 minutos es la media entre bloques, hay algunos que tardan más y otros menos. Que no se use todo el intervalo no significa nada, esos 10 minutos son de los que se dispone para llegar a consenso por la mayoría de los nodos.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2018 at 16:05 ----------

RGB: Tokenizacion de activos en Bitcoin/Lightning 

spec/README.md at master · rgb-org/spec · GitHub

"Breaking news ⚠: @giacomozucco from @BHBnetwork announces RGB, scalable tokenization protocol on top of Bitcoin/Lightning.

Maximalist triggered by scamcoins/ethereum builds alternative to show how it's done. Solid arguments, I'm convinced! ⚡"

Twitter


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Jul 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Los 10 minutos son de media. Es un tiempo de cierta arbitrariedad en apariencia pero no tanto en la práctica. Encontrar bloques con una diferencia de un minuto o menos entre uno y otro es habitual, pero la media de 10 hace que los bloques huérfanos (bloques invalidados por la red porque el consenso prefiere otra ruta de bloques) sean menores, además de facilitar que los bloques se propaguen por la mayoría de nodos. Esto junto con la mayor potencia de minado de la red btc, que hace muy costoso tratar de revertir voluntariamente (atacar) la cadena de bloques hace que sea tan o más seguro aceptar una transacción con una confirmación de btc que una con 10 confirmaciones de ltc.
> 
> Taptap




Si claro, que los 10 minutos son de media es algo que todo el mundo creo que lo tiene claro. La cuestion de la que estabamos hablando es por qué Satoshi escogio 10 minutos y no 2 ó 20.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Jul 2018)

La cartera Samourai esta preparando soporte completo para poder trabajar offline (via SMS o por goTenna por ejemplo)

"We've been hard at work building out full offline mode for Samourai Wallet. The next few updates will enable many new options such as offline broadcasting via SMS or @gotenna mesh network. Roll your own always offline cold storage with your unused android anyone? "

Twitter






---------- Post added 04-jul-2018 at 22:47 ----------

Ya esta a punto de salir un nuevo hw wallet, esta vez de la mano de opendime, Coldcard:


Ademas de cartera tiene otras prestaciones como poder firmas transacciones para usarla offline, y más. ..


----------



## bmbnct (5 Jul 2018)

Más sobre el protocolo RGB (tokenizacion de activos) presentado por Giacomo Zucco:

"Unlike Coloured Coins and other previous attempts to tie tokenized assets to Bitcoin protocol, RGB Protocol, as an addon, is distinguished by its ability to scale and compatibility with Lightning network. The combination of these features significantly reduces the Bitcoin network load"

BHB Network presents scalable protocol for tokenization on the base of Bitcoin and Lightning | BitNovosti English


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Más sobre el protocolo RGB (tokenizacion de activos) presentado por Giacomo Zucco:
> 
> "Unlike Coloured Coins and other previous attempts to tie tokenized assets to Bitcoin protocol, RGB Protocol, as an addon, is distinguished by its ability to scale and compatibility with Lightning network. The combination of these features significantly reduces the Bitcoin network load"
> 
> BHB Network presents scalable protocol for tokenization on the base of Bitcoin and Lightning | BitNovosti English



No paran de salir cosas. Yo medio entendía bien las "colored coins" y el protocolo "open assets" que permitía representar un activo "asset" en la red Bitcoin y operar con él (poner órdenes de compra/venta, pagar dividendos, etc.)

Ahora me va a tocar emplear una parte de las vacaciones en estudiar esto otro para la LN.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No paran de salir cosas. Yo medio entendía bien las "colored coins" y el protocolo "open assets" que permitía representar un activo "asset" en la red Bitcoin y operar con él (poner órdenes de compra/venta, pagar dividendos, etc.)
> 
> Ahora me va a tocar emplear una parte de las vacaciones en estudiar esto otro para la LN.



Es complicado estar al día con Bitcoin. Sobre RGB en concreto, podemos empezar con:

- Su github: GitHub - rgb-org/spec: RGB Protocol specifications for Bitcoin-based digital assets

- La presentación que hizo ayer en BoB: Building on Bitcoin by BLOCKCHAINLAB SRL on Prezi

- El video del segundo dia: Building On Bitcoin - Day 2 - YouTube

Si te sobra tiempo aquí tienes las 13 charlas del primer dia en BoB:

Twitter

---------- Post added 05-jul-2018 at 16:02 ----------

Las charlas del segundo dia:

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (5 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El papel de WC en la Building on Bitcoin de Lisboa.



Por si a alguno le apetece darse el "gusto" :

Home - MoonStuff


----------



## Pirro (6 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Por si a alguno le apetece darse el "gusto" :
> 
> Home - MoonStuff



Obviamente el producto está orientado a los millonarios early adopters. 40 dólares por tres paquetes de papel del culo, madre mía.


----------



## tastas (6 Jul 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Obviamente el producto está orientado a los millonarios early adopters. 40 dólares por tres paquetes de papel del culo, madre mía.



No creas. Roger Ver podría comprarlos todos para demostrar que BCH tiene un uso real.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (6 Jul 2018)

Wasabi, una cartera Bitcoin de escritorio enfocada en la privacidad.

Wasabi: Privacy Focused Bitcoin Wallet for Desktop


----------



## bmbnct (7 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pieter Wuille ya está trabajando en un soft fork para implementar las Schnorr signatures.
> 
> Twitter



Publicada la propuesta con las firmas Schnorr. 

bips/bip-schnorr.mediawiki at bip-schnorr · sipa/bips · GitHub


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Publicada la propuesta con las firmas Schnorr.
> 
> bips/bip-schnorr.mediawiki at bip-schnorr · sipa/bips · GitHub



Ese tío es una puta máquina. Avisó de que estaba trabajando en las schnorr hace apenas unas semanas. Bien, pues parece que "ya ha acabado"

Se vienen las schnorr.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Jul 2018)

Las schnorr signatures en las que Wiulle está trabajando, después de haber implementado el SegWit y la LN, nos meten de pleno en esto:

CoinJoinXT: Using the LN to Hide Bitcoin Transactions in Plain Sight

Que serían transacciones seguras, inmediatas, anónimas e intrazables. El santo grial de los sistemas monetarios.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Jul 2018)

Las Schnorr Signatures también ayudarán a reducir los spammeos a la red de los putos chinos, es un avance brutal.


----------



## bmbnct (7 Jul 2018)

Pumpazo en la capacidad de la red de LN :






Interesante hilo que rebate el FUD de la comunidad Bcash hacia LN: Twitter


----------



## hydra69 (7 Jul 2018)

Gigabyte GeForce® GTX 1080 WindForce OC 8GB GDDR5X - Tarjeta Gráfica

564,95€

Hace 1 año,300 pavos....la mierda esta del bitcoin se esta yendo de las manos.Esta jodiendo el mercado de las pc´s


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Jul 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> Gigabyte GeForce® GTX 1080 WindForce OC 8GB GDDR5X - Tarjeta Gráfica
> 
> 564,95€
> 
> Hace 1 año,300 pavos....la mierda esta del bitcoin se esta yendo de las manos.Esta jodiendo el mercado de las pc´s



Los bitcoñitos hace tiempo que no se minan con gráficas, eso son las shitcoins.


----------



## hydra69 (8 Jul 2018)

Más perlas.

I fucking hate bitcoiners : Buttcoin

Someone on r/bitcoin linked to this comment chain where someone hoped crypto would die so gpu's would become affordable again. The response:

"I hope more girls start growing up in poverty and without fathers so that pornography becomes more abundant and depraved."

"Well then maybe they should fucking grow up and recognize that using hardware to try to drive an entire fucking economy is more important than using hardware to play fortnite on ultra instead of just high."

These people are so selfish and immature that they can't even understand why someone might care more about a hobby which brings fun ad entertainment to their lives more than their idiotic little obsession which no average person outside of their little bitcoin community gives a fuck about.

178 Comments
Share

84% Upvoted
What are your thoughts? Log in or Sign up
LOG IN
SIGN UP
SORT BY

BEST


hamicuia
92 points
·
4 months ago
And if they increased production, miners would max out their credit cards, their parent's credit cards and who knows credit cards to buy all of them and post pics with 100 boxes of VGAs lying around to show that "they are better" than the other miners in the region.

Share
Save


UnopenedParachute
40 points
·
4 months ago
I literally had a stack of hundred dollar bills, fam... A stack of fifteen of those fuckers ready to pull the trigger on a rig I can play Oculus games on without breaking a sweat. Then I saw an image of a pile of GTX 1070 video cards right here on this subreddit. That cash went right into the bank. April is the cruelest month, or so I hope.

Share
Save


AshingiiAshuaa
19 points
·
4 months ago
The wait won't be long now. We're seeing the moment of their greatness flicker.

Share
Save


UnopenedParachute
7 points
·
4 months ago
Yes, we're seeing it flicker, in the way nuclear weapons test sites flicker.

Share
Save

bomerr
-9 points
·
4 months ago
(6 children)


savagetwinky
5 points
·
4 months ago
All the money going to these people are likely going to be recovered among all the ponzi lawsuites that are inevitable... Everyone buying these as investments are basically entering in a decentralized ponzi scheme.

Share
Save


heyzo
4 points
·
4 months ago
/r/gpumining in a nutshell.

Share
Save


zom-ponks
103 points
·
4 months ago
entire fucking economy

I really do hope no one is that deluded that they would be referring to anything else than the scameconomy that is butts.

Share
Save


[deleted]
42 points
·
4 months ago
I have seen many Bitcoin zealots who are sure Bitcoin will replace all currency in the entire world within a few years.

Be prepared to wait an extra 30 minutes every time you go out to eat.

Share
Save


Theban_Prince
41 points
·
4 months ago
What gets me is that they are missing the biggest problem that crypro has, more than volatility, huge fees, slow transactions etc. Those can be fixed perhaps but there is one thing that will never be because it is paraded as a feature: Cryptos have negative inflation built in, meaning they are outright poisonous for the real economy. No inflation or negative inflation means people will be better off keeping their money under lock and key instead of doing the things that really keep the economy alive, investing in companies, buying stuff, etc. They should be horrified if the price always rises "to the moon" instead of being jubilant.

Share
Save


mtaw
36 points
·
4 months ago
They're jubilant since the vast majority of them are just in it because they think they're going to get rich quick, while the now tiny minority that was a majority when they started out were primarily nutty American Libertarians with their paranoia over the government printing money and inflation, and equating ordinary inflation with hyperinflation, and of course predicting coming hyperinflation and the collapse of the government and/or banking system and/or society which is a common trope in that group.

That of course didn't stop them from wanting to have their cake and eating it too, so all along they've been touting it both as a superior currency and as a good investment, even though those two use cases are blatantly at odds with each other.

They're completely ignorant of basic economics such as the fact that hyperinflation and ordinary moderate inflation have completely different causes, that mild inflation is in fact a good thing, as you say. Not to mention - Who are all these people with massive cash holdings that have such issues with inflation? Scrooge McDuck is a fictional character. It doesn't take a lot of financial planning to just buy some asset and avoid monetary inflation. Not to mention the vast majority of people have far more dollars in loans than they do in cash - mortgages and so on. All else being equal, inflation makes most people richer in real terms.

Or you can look at how they refuse to accept that dollars are in fact backed by assets, even if it's not backed in the sense that they're guaranteed to be exchanged for a fixed amount of some specific asset. To them, fiat is backed by nothing and therefore the same as a cryptocurrency whose value is pure unbridled speculation. Despite the quite obvious fact that at a 10% change in the value of bitcoin has no economic effect, while a 10% change in the value of a real-world currency would lead to huge economic effects. (e.g. changes in the amounts of imports or exports)

It's not just some misconception, it's plain delusional.


Los teneis bien contentos.....


----------



## Edu.R (8 Jul 2018)

Pumpeos sanos.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Jul 2018)

hydra69 dijo:


> Gigabyte GeForce® GTX 1080 WindForce OC 8GB GDDR5X - Tarjeta Gráfica
> 
> 564,95€
> 
> Hace 1 año,300 pavos....la mierda esta del bitcoin se esta yendo de las manos.Esta jodiendo el mercado de las pc´s




Ya salió de la cueva el tonto de burbuja. Y para decir otra tontada, como siempre. 

PD: Hace unos 5-6 años que ya no se minan bitcoins con tarjetas graficas.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Jul 2018)

El bitcoin existe porque a la mafia le interesa.

Antes de cualquier guerra subirá, después de otra bajará. Es la nueva moneda para traficantes de armas y narcos, estén tranquilos, mientras exista terrorismo, guerras proxy y narcotráfico, el bitcoin y otras de estas monedas gozarán de salud.
Saludos.


----------



## MIP (8 Jul 2018)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El bitcoin existe porque a la mafia le interesa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Las mafias pagan principalmente con fajos de billetes o usando droga como moneda, que es lo mismo que usaban antes de la llegada de BTC.


----------



## vpsn (8 Jul 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Las mafias pagan principalmente con fajos de billetes o usando droga como moneda, que es lo mismo que usaban antes de la llegada de BTC.



No creo que la mafia use btcs, si fuera asi tendria un valor mucho mas alto del que tiene ahora.
Ademas ya se ha demostrado qur la mafia tiene cuentas bancarias rn euros o dolares en paraisos fiscales.


----------



## bavech (8 Jul 2018)

¿ya exise algún foro incensurable, p2p, basado en la cadena de bloques o lo que sea? donde yo creo un post y solo yo puedo borrarlo?

Encontré ZeroNet ¿alguna otra recomendación?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Jul 2018)

¿Y qué si se usan los bitcoins para comprar drogas, putas y armas? Precísamente una moneda nunca puede considerarse realmente una moneda si no se pudiese pagar drogas, putas o armas con ella.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (9 Jul 2018)

Alguien venido del futuro tiene un mensaje para los bitcoñeros...,avisados estáis.
HE VISTO EL FUTURO DE BITCOIN. HE VISTO DONDE TERMINA - YouTube


----------



## tastas (10 Jul 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien venido del futuro tiene un mensaje para los bitcoñeros...,avisados estáis.
> HE VISTO EL FUTURO DE BITCOIN. HE VISTO DONDE TERMINA - YouTube



Le basta con adivinar los tres próximos bloques para demostrar que viene del futuro.

Pringao

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pumpazo en la capacidad de la red de LN :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y dos días después la capacidad de la red Lightning ya está en más de 54 BTC

Statistics | 1ML - Lightning Network Search and Analysis Engine - mainnet


----------



## MIP (10 Jul 2018)

52 obituarios de Bitcoin (infográfico)


----------



## vpsn (10 Jul 2018)

To da jelll


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Y dos días después la capacidad de la red Lightning ya está en más de 54 BTC
> 
> Statistics | 1ML - Lightning Network Search and Analysis Engine - mainnet




Es un solo nodo que tiene 22 bitcoins y encima es conocido defensor de bcash. En cualquier momento se desconecta y la capacidad baja un 50%

Pero es igual, no es un dato relevante para el funcionamiento de LN. Algunos intentaran mentir diciendo que LN es centralizada porque un solo nodo tiene el 50% de la capacidad de la red. Señal de que no tienen ni puta idea de lo que significa la centralizacion. O de que si saben lo que es pero quieren manipular a los que no lo saben.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2018)

Coingate empieza un piloto con 100 negocios para probar su pasarela de pago con Lightning Network, Coingate asumirá las pérdidas en caso de que las hubiera:

100 Merchants Can Now Trial Bitcoin's Lightning Network Risk Free - CoinDesk

---------- Post added 10-jul-2018 at 16:05 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Es un solo nodo que tiene 22 bitcoins y encima es conocido defensor de bcash. En cualquier momento se desconecta y la capacidad baja un 50%
> 
> Pero es igual, no es un dato relevante para el funcionamiento de LN. Algunos intentaran mentir diciendo que LN es centralizada porque un solo nodo tiene el 50% de la capacidad de la red. Señal de que no tienen ni puta idea de lo que significa la centralizacion. O de que si saben lo que es pero quieren manipular a los que no lo saben.



Sí, lo se. Particularmente me parece una temeridad hacerlo y no está mal recordar que LN esta en fase beta; pero también es cierto que el que alguien confíe tal cantidad de bitcoins a la red y que no ocurran robos, fallos... da confianza a los que aun no se atreven a probarla.


----------



## tastas (10 Jul 2018)

Hay que ver estos fanses de bch qué convencimiento... Alguno que haya vendido todos sus btc?
Por otro lado, causa orgullo y satisfacción ver que confían tanto en los desarrolladores de la LN como para arriesgar tanto dinero en un sistema en pruebas. Se agradece su compromiso en la mejora del sistema asumiendo riesgos propios.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2018)

Cadena de twitts que mencionan los diferentes desarrollos que se están dando en bitcoin en cuanto a privacidad:

1/ I noticed privacy work in Bitcoin is gaining momentum. This time it's not only research but delivery, too. Many exciting developments are in the finish line.

2/ @pwuille just wrote a BIP for Schnorr, which will make coinjoins cheaper. https://github.com/sipa/bips/blob/bip-schnorr/bip-schnorr.mediawiki

3/ Dandelion by @giuliacfanti will make sure transaction broadcasting doesn't leak any info. https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/bitcoin-dev/2018-June/016108.html

4/ BIP157-158 by @roasbeef, that enables the first privacy preserving light wallet architechture is getting adopted. (Neutrino, Wasabi) https://github.com/bitcoin/bips/blob/master/bip-0158.mediawiki

5/ @oxt_btc and @LaurentMT are the first company that's doing blockchain analysis right. To improve privacy, not to ruin it: Boltzmann.

6/ @SamouraiWallet is paving the way on the smartphones through some clever tricks regarding outputs and coin selection: Stonewall. And its upcoming ZeroLink-ihleted mixing: Whirlpool. https://github.com/Samourai-Wallet/Whirlpool/

7/ @BobWallets with its ZeroLink-ihleted mixing method is in beta now. https://github.com/BobWallet/BobWallet

8/ The deployment of my Wasabi wallet is imminent.

9/ The @build_on_btc conference a few days ago featured a 4-6 talk on privacy work. https://t.co/IjnhutbpUB


https://twitter.com/nopara73/status/1016344970108788737?s=19


----------



## tastas (10 Jul 2018)

Cual es la diferencia entre analizar la cadena de bloques para dañar la privacidad de sus usuarios y para protegerla?
Quiero decir, la única manera de saber si un sistema es seguro es atacándolo

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jul 2018)

Estudio sobre Bitcoin realizado en Canada (cogedlo con pinzas porque los datos parecen 'demasiado'):

El banco central de Canadá revela que un 5% de los Canadienses han tenido Bitcoins en 2017, un 2.9% más que en 2016. Segun el estudio:

- 1.85 million Bitcoiners
- 48% HODL
- 10% de los bitcoiners poseen más de 10 BTC.
- Los Canadienses tienen mas de 2,7 millones de BTC

Twitter

Bitcoin Awareness and Usage in Canada: An Update - Bank of Canada


----------



## michinato (13 Jul 2018)

Lo he puesto en el hilo de especulación con altcoins, pero como la filosofía es diferente y parece que no os habláis mucho, os lo pego también aquí.


Para mi, esta es la noticia más importante de los últimos meses.

Os pego el enlace directo a la nueva directiva Europea contra el lavado de dinero y el terrorismo:

L_2018156EN.01004301.xml

Lo que hace esta directiva es modificar las anteriores ya existentes acerca de lucha contra el lavado de dinero y el terrorismo. (La directiva anterior es: EUR-Lex - 32015L0849 - EN - EUR-Lex)



Lo más relevante para los interesados en las criptomonedas es el artículo 65, de donde sacamos el siguiente texto:

_"The first report, to be published by 11 January 2022, shall be accompanied, if necessary, by *appropriate legislative proposals, including, where appropriate, with respect to virtual currencies, empowerments to set-up and maintain a central database registering users’ identities and wallet addresses accessible to FIUs, as well as self-declaration forms for the use of virtual currency users, *and to improve cooperation between Asset Recovery Offices of the Member States and a risk-based application of the measures referred to in point (b) of Article 20."_

Es decir, antes del 11 de enero de 2022 tendrá que haber propuestas legislativas respecto a las monedas virtuales (criptomonedas), propuestas para habilitar la existencia de una base de datos central con usuarios y sus direcciones de wallets y para esa fecha también tendrán que haberse definido formularios de autodeclaración para los usuarios de las criptomonedas.

:8::8::8::8::8:


El límite para implementar esto es enero de 2022, pero no creo que esperen tanto, pueden adelantarse varios años. Por ejemplo la definición del artículo 65 tenían de plazo para hacerla el 26 de junio de 2019, y la han hecho en julio de 2018. 

El resto de artículos relativos a criptomonedas lo que hacen es obligar a los exchanges a registrarse y a dar toda la información solicitada por los estados. Esto no deja de ser una mierda pero era esperable desde hace tiempo, lo del artículo 65 directamente parece sacado de 1984 de G. Orwell.




Eso los artículos relativos a criptomonedas, pero hay otros muchos relativos la información acerca otro tipo de bienes que son igualmente escalofriantes.

En algunos casos, incluso reconocen que dar toda esta información puede ocasionar a los usuarios riesgos de secuestro, chantaje, extorsión, acoso, fraude, violencia e intimidación, pero les da igual. También está escrito que se puede de excluir de estas obligaciones de información por vía legal a aquellos elegidos que ellos consideren. 

No van a dejar ni un atisbo de disidencia ni que nadie se escape del sistema. Ni con criptos, ni con otros tipos de patrimonio. 


Cualquier persona en una situación de acercarse a las élites y amenazar el estatus del sistema va a ser atada muy en corto (ya sea por tener una posición relevante en empresas, por ser una figura política, por tener un patrimonio considerable, etc.).

Somos esclavos y no se molestan en disimularlo.


Este control va a seguir creciendo de la mano de legislación contra el lavado de dinero y el terrorismo, y no dudéis de que si necesitan nuevos escándalos con casos de lavado de dinero y nuevos actos se terrorismo que estremezcan a la población para implementar normas más restrictivas, esos actos sucederán. 





Volviendo al tema cripto, hay algunas pequeñas esperanzas:

Al incluir las criptos en esta última versión de la normativa han reconocido que son una amenaza. 

Sin embargo, da la impresión de que de momento no se atreven a prohibirlas porque ven el potencial enorme que tienen tanto a nivel tecnológico como a nivel económico. 

Prohibirlas sería quedarse fuera de un juego que puede cambiar el mundo y darles mucho dinero si lo controlan. Parece que quieren quieren que existan pero limitando su rol y estando totalmente bajo su supervisión. 


Son muy burocráticos. Necesitan legislación que implemente sus directivas y probablemente no haya uniformidad en los diferentes países dejando resquicios de los que aprovecharse.

Tecnológicamente, de momento vamos por delante de ellos. Si la adopción, la implementación de la privacidad y los exchanges descentralizados evolucionan rápidamente será más fácil escapar a su control, pero si nos estancamos en el futuro será más difícil remontar el vuelo.


El que solo quiera enrriquecerse con esto parece que de momento va a poder seguir haciéndolo, el que esté en las criptomonedas para intentar ser un poco más libre va a tener que currárselo.

Tomad las medidas adecuadas y tened mucho cuidado ahí fuera.

Ánimo a todos, estoy seguro de que a largo plazo venceremos.


----------



## MIP (13 Jul 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Sin embargo, da la impresión de que de momento no se atreven a prohibirlas porque ven el potencial enorme que tienen tanto a nivel tecnológico como a nivel económico.
> 
> Prohibirlas sería quedarse fuera de un juego que puede cambiar el mundo y darles mucho dinero si lo controlan. Parece que quieren quieren que existan pero limitando su rol y estando totalmente bajo su supervisión.
> 
> ...



Sigo pensando que aquí hay gato encerrado, que no pueden ser tan sumamente inútiles (vale que el 95% sean chupatintas, pero joder, aún en esas esferas tiene que haber al menos un 5% que entiendan realmente de qué va esto y se lo cuenten al 95% restante) como para que no tomen "medidas", otra cosa es que esas "medidas" valgan de algo.

Pero este _laissez-faire_ me mosquea sobremanera.


----------



## tastas (13 Jul 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Sigo pensando que aquí hay gato encerrado, que no pueden ser tan sumamente inútiles (vale que el 95% sean chupatintas, pero joder, aún en esas esferas tiene que haber al menos un 5% que entiendan realmente de qué va esto y se lo cuenten al 95% restante) como para que no tomen "medidas", otra cosa es que esas "medidas" valgan de algo.
> 
> Pero este _laissez-faire_ me mosquea sobremanera.



De lo que he leído yo de michinato nos están queriendo hacer un registro a los que tenéis criptomonedas. El paso obvio siguiente es confiscar vía cárcel si no aceptas sus condiciones.
Si a esto le llamas laisez-faire...

Taptap


----------



## MIP (13 Jul 2018)

tastas dijo:


> De lo que he leído yo de michinato nos están queriendo hacer un registro a los que tenéis criptomonedas. El paso obvio siguiente es confiscar vía cárcel si no aceptas sus condiciones.
> Si a esto le llamas laisez-faire...
> 
> Taptap




Claro les cuentas lo que tienes en Coinbase y el 99% restante te lo quedas en tus carteras privadas. ¿Problema?


----------



## BlueArrow (13 Jul 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el hilo de especulación con altcoins, pero como la filosofía es diferente y parece que no os habláis mucho, os lo pego también aquí.
> 
> 
> Para mi, esta es la noticia más importante de los últimos meses.
> ...



Yo ya lo he dicho hasta la extenuación en este foro: El que tenga recursos y se lo pueda permitir, que se largue de Europa lo antes posible.

No vale la pena quedarse en este estercolero multicultural, confiscatorio y orweliano. Mejor darse el piro a tiempo antes que verse atrapado aquí cuando ya sea demasiado tarde (hijos, ataduras, casa, hipoteca, etc).

Largaos de aquí, es el mejor consejo que os puedo dar. Sobre todo de España. España no tiene futuro, ni Europa. El futuro está en Asia.

Rusia a lo mejor le puede interesar a más de uno. Dentro de poco será el último reducto del hombre blanco heterosexual.

A los que tengan cantidades importantes les aconsejaría que dejaran su trabajo YA y empezaran a utilizar una parte de sus Bitcoins (pequeña si es posible) en el extranjero para crear empresas y asegurar su futuro. No conviene símplemente vivir vendiendo Bitcoins poco a poco, hay que tener cabeza y ser sensato. Hay que crear fuentes de ingresos que a ojos de los estados sean justificables y contra las que no puedan ir. Ahora que la cosa está todavía "verde" es mejor ir preparando esas nuevas fuentes de ingresos utilizando los Bitcoins en estados donde no haya impuestos sobre las ganancias del capital (plusvalía).


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo ya lo he dicho hasta la extenuación en este foro: El que tenga recursos y se lo pueda permitir, que se largue de Europa lo antes posible.
> 
> No vale la pena quedarse en este estercolero multicultural, confiscatorio y orweliano. Mejor darse el piro a tiempo antes que verse atrapado aquí cuando ya sea demasiado tarde (hijos, ataduras, casa, hipoteca, etc).
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. España y las españolas, ni con un palo.
Europa es un estercolero multicultural y confiscatorio.
El Caribe, Sudamérica, Rusia o el Sudeste Asiático, son buenos destinos, sin duda, al menos para sacar los ahorros e invertirlos en otros lugares.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Jul 2018)

MataZombis dijo:


> Eso de hacer una auto-declaración de cuántos Bitcoins tenemos me suena fatal.
> 
> Nos van a enviar a los perros del sistema (policía) y confiscarnos todo. Esto ya ocurrió en Estados Unidos con el oro.




Hay una enorme diferencia. El oro es muy difícil de esconder. Para esconder bitcoins solo hace falta memorizar una clave.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jul 2018)




----------



## djun (14 Jul 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hay una enorme diferencia. El oro es muy difícil de esconder. Para esconder bitcoins solo hace falta memorizar una clave.



Puedes esconder los bitcoins pero los comercios podrían no aceptarte pagos en bitcoin de direcciones que no hayan sido identificadas y/o declaradas ante Hacienda. Sólo podrías hacer uso del bitcoin en B. Hasta cierto punto, y que no te pillen.


----------



## orbeo (14 Jul 2018)

djun dijo:


> Puedes esconder los bitcoins pero los comercios podrían no aceptarte pagos en bitcoin de direcciones que no hayan sido identificadas y/o declaradas ante Hacienda. Sólo podrías hacer uso del bitcoin en B. Hasta cierto punto, y que no te pillen.



Pues como el que tiene euros en B.

Yo prefiero tener Btc en B, a que x que les salga de los cojones quitarme un 30 o 40% por qué si.

Una cosa es la tributación actual, donde conociendo las reglas te organizas a la hora de pasar a Fiat y tributar al año siguiente, o buscar las formas de evitarlo.

Y otra cosa es darle voluntariamente al gobierno el control de mis Btc.


----------



## p_pin (14 Jul 2018)

djun dijo:


> Puedes esconder los bitcoins pero los comercios podrían *no aceptarte* pagos en bitcoin de direcciones *que no hayan sido identificadas y/o declaradas ante Hacienda.* Sólo podrías hacer uso del bitcoin en B. Hasta cierto punto, y que no te pillen.



Y eso cómo se hace?


----------



## djun (14 Jul 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Y eso cómo se hace?



Supongo que el Estado, Hacienda, estará pensando en elaborar un registro de direcciones bitcoin "válidas", que han sido declaradas ante Hacienda. Y habrá una aplicación que la podrán usar los comercios y que detectará dichas direcciones válidas. Los bitcoins que no provengan de una de esas direcciones no serán aceptados por los comercios y Hacienda las perseguirá. 
¿Puede ser esto lo que estén tramando?

Deben estar de acuerdo en elaborar ese listado de direcciones válidas todos los países. Es difícil, pero pueden ir tratando de acotar todo lo que puedan el uso del bitcoin.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Jul 2018)

Creo que cuánto más quiera trincar Hacienda más difícil se lo van a poner los devs. Si hay algo que nos une a todos los seres humanos es el asco hacia los ladrones, así que en cuanto salga alguna ley que nos obligue a tal o cual, los desarrolladores se pondrán en marcha e inventarán algo para que no se salgan con la suya. El proyecto Bitcoin nació con un fuerte componente antisistema y va a ser muy difícil cambiar eso.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Jul 2018)

djun dijo:


> Supongo que el Estado, Hacienda, estará pensando en elaborar un registro de direcciones bitcoin "válidas", que han sido declaradas ante Hacienda. Y habrá una aplicación que la podrán usar los comercios y que detectará dichas direcciones válidas. Los bitcoins que no provengan de una de esas direcciones no serán aceptados por los comercios y Hacienda las perseguirá.
> ¿Puede ser esto lo que estén tramando?
> 
> Deben estar de acuerdo en elaborar ese listado de direcciones válidas todos los países. Es difícil, pero pueden ir tratando de acotar todo lo que puedan el uso del bitcoin.




Cada vez que haces un pago todos los bitcoins salen de la direccion de origen. La cantidad que has pagado se va a la direccion del destinatario y el resto se van a la direccion de cambio, que es otra direccion aleatoria controlada por el wallet de la persona que hace el envio. No tiene sentido registrar direcciones.


----------



## tastas (14 Jul 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Creo que cuánto más quiera trincar Hacienda más difícil se lo van a poner los devs. Si hay algo que nos une a todos los seres humanos es el asco hacia los ladrones, así que en cuanto salga alguna ley que nos obligue a tal o cual, los desarrolladores se pondrán en marcha e inventarán algo para que no se salgan con la suya. El proyecto Bitcoin nació con un fuerte componente antisistema y va a ser muy difícil cambiar eso.



Tienen que hacerlo antes de que se legisle y de hecho ya lo están haciendo. Lo de que el cliente de satoshi generase una clave pública y se recomendase no reutilizar ninguna dirección era una buena aproximación aunque insuficiente. Ahora los tiros van por coinjoin automáticos en LN y demás. 
Eso sí, me preocupa que la cadena principal pueda seguir siendo vulnerable a los "análisis" de la cadena de bloques.

Regular como parece que quieren hacer no tiene mucha diferencia con prohibir. Es normal que el estado quiera hacer eso, van a luchar por mantener su poder. Pero btc es demasiado fuerte. Podrán joder a más de uno pero en la guerra contra btc poco pueden hacer más que atemorizar y sembrar fud y cortar las cabezas de algunos chivos expiatorios.

Taptap


----------



## Claudius (14 Jul 2018)

djun dijo:


> Supongo que el Estado, Hacienda, estará pensando en elaborar un registro de direcciones bitcoin "válidas", que han sido declaradas ante Hacienda. Y habrá una aplicación que la podrán usar los comercios y que detectará dichas direcciones válidas. Los bitcoins que no provengan de una de esas direcciones no serán aceptados por los comercios y Hacienda las perseguirá.
> ¿Puede ser esto lo que estén tramando?
> 
> Deben estar de acuerdo en elaborar ese listado de direcciones válidas todos los países. Es difícil, pero pueden ir tratando de acotar todo lo que puedan el uso del bitcoin.



Si se habla de una legislación local. Es más sencillo que todo eso, si tu adquieres bienes o servicios dentro de España, a una empresa que acepta cryptos, si regulan ese tipo de pagos e indican que tienen que informar de los facturados (nombre+dni+dirección), estas empreas estarían haciendo de 'recaudadoras de datos', así como hacen de recaudadoras de impuestos con el IVA.

Y ya tienen por dónde empezar.

Ya existe un programa para el IVA de similares características, que se irá ampliando.

Y dentro de los bienos o servicios, estos últimos servicios financieros en exchange regulados.
Y luego como con las drogas, si no cumples con los requisitos estás fuera de la ley.


----------



## p_pin (14 Jul 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Si se habla de una legislación local. Es más sencillo que todo eso, si tu adquieres bienes o servicios dentro de España, a una empresa que acepta cryptos, si regulan ese tipo de pagos e indican que tienen que informar de los facturados (nombre+dni+dirección), estas empreas estarían haciendo de 'recaudadoras de datos', así como hacen de recaudadoras de impuestos con el IVA.
> 
> Y ya tienen por dónde empezar.
> 
> ...



Pero eso en qué se diferencia de lo que hay ahora?
Si esa empresa acepta pago en cripto actualmente, también tiene que declarar igualmente.
Qué tiene de nuevo? que se aportaría una dirección de salida que nunca más se volverá a utilizar?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Jul 2018)

No es casualidad que, después del UASF, los desarrolladores de Core se hayan focalizado en la parte de privacidad y fungibilidad. Están anticipándose a un hipotético ataque legislativo por parte de algunos Estados para desanonimizar y romper la fungibilidad de Bitcoin.

De ahí que Wiulle se haya metido de pleno en las schnorr signatures y que los de blockstream estén avanzando en las confidential transactions.

Como dice tastas, para la lightning network, va a implementarse un sistema parecido al de coinjoin cosa que, junto a la ausencia de cadena de bloques, hace prácticamente anónimo el sistema.

Y para la capa 0 de Bitcoin, las schnorr signatures, junto con las confidential transactions, conseguiría ya prácticamente lo mismo.


----------



## orbeo (14 Jul 2018)

Nada, es la noria del no saber cómo hacer que no para de dar vueltas


----------



## matias331 (14 Jul 2018)

Parece que este tipo sabe como resolver el dilema bitcoin.....

Bitcoin: Este Nobel de informática tiene un plan para matar el bitcoin (y hacerse rico)


----------



## orbeo (14 Jul 2018)

No perdáis ni un segundo leyendo esa mierda


matias331 dijo:


> Parece que este tipo sabe como resolver el dilema bitcoin.....
> 
> Bitcoin: Este Nobel de informática tiene un plan para matar el bitcoin (y hacerse rico)


----------



## tastas (14 Jul 2018)

matias331 dijo:


> Parece que este tipo sabe como resolver el dilema bitcoin.....
> 
> Bitcoin: Este Nobel de informática tiene un plan para matar el bitcoin (y hacerse rico)



Lo acabo de leer y me barruntaba si traerlo aquí o dejarlo en el hilo de las shitcoin porque todos sabemos en qué acabará un proyecto donde solo trabaja un tío que ya ha recaudado millones por escribir un papel.
Pero eh, que va a resolver el problema del gasto energético de btc y además no quiere incluir muchas medidas de seguridad criptográficas complejas, pero hará una criptomoneda segura e imposible de bifurcar.

Taptap


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jul 2018)

matias331 dijo:


> Parece que este tipo sabe como resolver el dilema bitcoin.....
> 
> Bitcoin: Este Nobel de informática tiene un plan para matar el bitcoin (y hacerse rico)



Dice el tiparraco: _*“bitcoin se ha convertido en un problema y necesita una solución elegante”*_.

El único problema real es que él no tiene Bitcoins o no compró suficientes a tiempo. Que mala es la envidia. Estoy harto de escuchar envidiosos con la misma cantinela.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Dice el tiparraco: _*“bitcoin se ha convertido en un problema y necesita una solución elegante”*_.
> 
> El único problema real es que él no tiene Bitcoins o no compró suficientes a tiempo. Que mala es la envidia. Estoy harto de escuchar envidiosos con la misma cantinela.



El muy subnormal dice que gasta mucha energía y que es un drama ecológico. Valiente hijo de puta. Que vaya a la India y que pregunte a ver si cuando el gobierno decidió, en una sociedad apenas bancarizada, eliminar de la circulación los billetes de baba denominación, si ocurrió un "drama ecológico" o no sobre aquella pobre gente.

La mayoría de los economistas parecen verdaderos subnormales cuando hablan.


----------



## tastas (14 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El muy subnormal dice que gasta mucha energía y que es un drama ecológico. Valiente hijo de puta. Que vaya a la India y que pregunte a ver si cuando el gobierno decidió, en una sociedad apenas bancarizada, eliminar de la circulación los billetes de baba denominación, si ocurrió un "drama ecológico" o no sobre aquella pobre gente.
> 
> La mayoría de los economistas parecen verdaderos subnormales cuando hablan.



Es informático. Ganador del Turing.

Taptap


----------



## Pirro (14 Jul 2018)

De los argumentos empleados contra Bitcoin, el de la huella ecológica me parece de los más estúpidos.

No hay que ser un cerebro para ver la huella ecológica que deja el dinero fiat en una doble vertiente, tanto en los procesos industriales empleados en la impresión y el acuñamiento -desde la producción de tintas, impresión de papel, minería física para extraer cobre, níquel, aluminio y demás metales empleados en las monedas- como en los procesos politico-militares ineludibles para imponer su hegemonía. Y sería estúpido, aún así, esgrimir la huella ecológica si lo que se pretende es atacar al concepto de dinero fiat.

En cualquier caso hay múltiples precedentes del empleo de argumentos ecologistas con fines políticos totalmente espurios.


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jul 2018)

La huella ecológica, las emisiones de CO2 y el ecologismo son la mierda que le meten en la cabeza a los progres desde hace décadas para que cale la idea de que el ser humano es una plaga que está destruyendo el planeta y, de esa manera, la gente acepte, aunque sea a un nivel inconsciente, la reducción de la población o para que al menos sea pasiva ante los intentos de conseguirla.

Menos humanos = menos problemas para la naturaleza y se salva el planeta...

Putos gilipollas retrasados... como si no existieran las centrales hidroeléctricas, las fotovoltaicas, las termosolares, las geotérmicas, los aerogeneradores... y todas las nuevas formas de producir energía que todavía vamos a inventar.

En la atmósfera terrestre apenas hay un 0,04% de CO2. ¡¡¡UN PUTO 0,04%!!!

Cualquiera que piense que una cantidad tan minúscula es capaz de producir algún efecto invernadero es retrasado mental. Además, los volcanes y otros fenómenos geológicos producen anualmente, por sí solos, más CO2 que todo el que emite la actividad humana.

Y a más CO2 más alimento para las plantas, más rápidamente crecen (sobre todo si también aumenta la temperatura), más frondosas son por tanto las cosechas y más fitoplacton hay en los mares, el cual, precisamente, es el principal generador de oxígeno del planeta, no la flora terrestre.

Pero el pensamiento progre es simplista, ellos sólo piensan consumo eléctrico = CO2 = la tierra va a explotar.

Además, en el hipotético y poco plausible caso de que realmente el poquísimo CO2 que hay causara algún efecto invernadero, creo que sería incluso beneficioso, porque es mejor tener un planeta templado (que lo ha sido más que ahora durante mucho tiempo en la historia de la tierra y era incluso más habitable) que uno frío.

Ahora mismo estamos en un período interglaciar anormalmente largo que, dentro de la dinámica de estos últimos millones de años, debe tocar a su fin más pronto que tarde. A ver qué coño haríamos con una nueva glaciación en donde los casquetes polares llegaran hasta el norte de Francia...


----------



## eugenio (15 Jul 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> De los argumentos empleados contra Bitcoin, el de la huella ecológica me parece de los más estúpidos.
> 
> No hay que ser un cerebro para ver la huella ecológica que deja el dinero fiat en una doble vertiente, tanto en los procesos industriales empleados en la impresión y el acuñamiento -desde la producción de tintas, impresión de papel, minería física para extraer cobre, níquel, aluminio y demás metales empleados en las monedas- como en los procesos politico-militares ineludibles para imponer su hegemonía. Y sería estúpido, aún así, esgrimir la huella ecológica si lo que se pretende es atacar al concepto de dinero fiat.
> 
> En cualquier caso hay múltiples precedentes del empleo de argumentos ecologistas con fines políticos totalmente espurios.



El acuñamiento se hace una única vez en la creación de la moneda y puede durar siglos y funciona gratis sin necesidad de una infrastructura muy vulnerable como es internet, la energía exagerada gastada con bitcoin es en cada puta transacción. Si esa energía no baja drásticamente bitcoin no llegará a ningún lado.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Jul 2018)

eugenio dijo:


> El acuñamiento se hace una única vez en la creación de la moneda y puede durar siglos y funciona gratis sin necesidad de una infrastructura muy vulnerable como es internet, la energía exagerada gastada con bitcoin es en cada puta transacción. Si esa energía no baja drásticamente bitcoin no llegará a ningún lado.


----------



## BlueArrow (15 Jul 2018)

eugenio dijo:


> El acuñamiento se hace una única vez en la creación de la moneda y puede durar siglos y funciona gratis sin necesidad de una infrastructura muy vulnerable como es internet, la energía exagerada gastada con bitcoin es en cada puta transacción. Si esa energía no baja drásticamente bitcoin no llegará a ningún lado.



Ya hay satélites que retransmiten la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin y no es necesario Internet para que Bitcoin funcione en el peor de los casos. A parte, de haber un corte completo en las comunicaciones, la pasta no se perdería, porque todos los nodos completos tienen una copia de la blockchain y cuando volviera a estar online todo seguiría normal como antes del corte.

Por otro lado, si se cae Internet a nivel global es que pasaría algo lo suficientemente gordo como para que no sólo Bitcoin, sino tu VISA, tu Masted Card, tus papelitos de colores del monopoli, las fichas redonditas de metal que usas para pagar la cerveza en el bar e incluso tu facebook te dieran igual y lo que de verdad te importase fuera la comida, la gasolina y la munición.

Puestos a decir que Bitcoin es vulnerable al Mad Max, mejor digamos que toda nuestra forma de vida y nuestras prioridades son vulnerables al Mad Max. ¿O es que en caso de Mad Max los depósitos en tu cuenta de ING o del BBVA van a valer para algo?


----------



## digipl (15 Jul 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Es informático. Ganador del Turing.
> 
> Taptap



Mas que informático es matemático y aparte del premio Turing también tiene el premio Gödel. Y posiblemente, junto con Rabin y Lamport, es la persona que mas sabe de consenso distribuido del mundo.

Un poco de menos de cuñadismo y mas leer sus paper, que Algorand lleva rondando este mundo ya un par de años.


----------



## remonster (15 Jul 2018)

Qué pasa tíos? Andamos recargando para la próxima burbujila?


----------



## remonster (15 Jul 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Mas que informático es matemático y aparte del premio Turing también tiene el premio Gödel. Y posiblemente, junto con Rabin y Lamport, es la persona que mas sabe de consenso distribuido del mundo.



::

Tú no tienes ni idea de lo que es ser matemático. Ese tío tiene tanto de matemático como yo de bombero. Eso sí, tiene más de payaso que de matemático.



digipl dijo:


> Un poco de menos de cuñadismo y mas leer sus paper



Aplícate el cuento...

Oye...cómo anda maidsafe y su solución PoS al problema de los generales bizantinos?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Jul 2018)

remonster dijo:


> Qué pasa tíos? Andamos recargando para la próxima burbujila?



Esperando con ansia el próximo halving sí.
Y esperando tb una divergencia alcista en el semanal. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (15 Jul 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Mas que informático es matemático y aparte del premio Turing también tiene el premio Gödel. Y posiblemente, junto con Rabin y Lamport, es la persona que mas sabe de consenso distribuido del mundo.
> 
> Un poco de menos de cuñadismo y mas leer sus paper, que Algorand lleva rondando este mundo ya un par de años.



Un par de años y nosecuantos millones de dólares recaudados.

Como matemático y/o informático no le niego la fama ni soy quien para juzgar su labor. Como criptógrafo ciberpunk me basta con leer unas pocas declaraciones sobre su idea de lo que debe ser btc para, como mínimo, desconfiar.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (15 Jul 2018)

A poco más de 24h de que se ajuste la dificultad, parece que esta vez será a la baja. 
Primera vez en lo que llevamos de año.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jul 2018)

10 motivos por los que comprar bitcoin:

10 good reasons to buy bitcoin now (2018 edition)


----------



## digipl (16 Jul 2018)

remonster dijo:


> ::
> 
> Tú no tienes ni idea de lo que es ser matemático. Ese tío tiene tanto de matemático como yo de bombero. Eso sí, tiene más de payaso que de matemático.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info....O sea Micale, el profesor del MIT con los mayores premios en computación, es en realidad un payaso. Circo del sol, ¿quizas?

Haces bien en preguntar porque anda de puta madre......pero POS???

http://docs.maidsafe.net/Whitepapers/pdf/PARSEC.pdf

GitHub - maidsafe/parsec: Protocol for Asynchronous, Reliable, Secure and Efficient Consensus

rfcs/0049-parsec.md at master · maidsafe/rfcs · GitHub

PARSEC - Protocol for Asynchronous, Reliable, Secure and Efficient Consensus - YouTube


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jul 2018)

Andreas Brekken, CEO de Shitcoin.com y el que cuenta con el nodo que ha hecho duplicar la capacidad de la red Lightning Network en pocos días, pública la primera parte de su estudio sobre LN. 
No dice mucho, lo 'interesante' estará, supongo, en la segunda parte.

Bitcoin Lightning Network #1: Can I compile and run a node?


----------



## Geldschrank (16 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo ya lo he dicho hasta la extenuación en este foro: El que tenga recursos y se lo pueda permitir, que se largue de Europa lo antes posible.
> 
> No vale la pena quedarse en este estercolero multicultural, confiscatorio y orweliano. Mejor darse el piro a tiempo antes que verse atrapado aquí cuando ya sea demasiado tarde (hijos, ataduras, casa, hipoteca, etc).
> 
> ...



Yo estaría encantado de irme de éste estercolero. El problema, pues que ya tengo la vida montada y ahora mismo lo que tengo en btc es poca cosa, aunque empiece a ser un porcentaje de mis ahorros.
Por si fuera poco con familia e hijos, y además un negocio que no me puedo llevar a otro lado está jodida la cosa.
Dejar a mis padres ahora que son mayores aquí sería un poco como abandonarlos, y separarlos de su entorno llevándomelos me parece una putada para ellos. Otra cosa sería hacer una migración familiar completa, pero eso si que lo veo muy complicado.
Tengo familia en sudamérica, pero es que allí las cosas están aún peor aunque no tengas la barrera del idioma.
Sinceramente, sería mucho mejor que petase España y empezar de cero.


----------



## barborico (16 Jul 2018)

Crushin' walls

No fallas hydra69


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (16 Jul 2018)

remonster dijo:


> Qué pasa tíos? Andamos recargando para la próxima burbujila?



¿Tienes alguna predicción de para cuándo la próxima burbuja?

Mi idea es que la decisión del ETF se retrasa 45 días hasta el 25 de septiembre y tenemos un buen rally hacia los 10.000$

Pero no sé si veo una buena burbuja para superar el ATH todavía, creo que será finales de 2019...


----------



## michinato (16 Jul 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero eso en qué se diferencia de lo que hay ahora?
> Si esa empresa acepta pago en cripto actualmente, también tiene que declarar igualmente.
> Qué tiene de nuevo? que se aportaría una dirección de salida que nunca más se volverá a utilizar?




Lo que yo me temo es lo siguiente (que conste que me suelo poner en el peor escenario).


La empresa a la que le has comprado cualquier servicio/bien tangible con BTC/altcoins va a exigir tu nombre (p.ej: has comprado un vuelo y hotel en Destinia a nombre de p_pin) y remitirá a la FIU(*) que p_pin ha comprado un vuelo desde la dirección A, le ha costado 0,3 BTC que han ido a la dirección B de Destinia y el cambio de 0,1 BTC ha ido a la dirección C de p_pin.


La FIU lo mete todo en su base de datos y busca hacia atrás de donde venía el saldo de 0,3 BTC de esa dirección A. 
Si p_pin no registró la dirección A u otra anterior según el modelo XXX, ya tienen algo para ir a por él. (imaginad algo análogo al modelo 720, con multas equivalentes o superiores a las del 720)


En el futuro, cuando la dirección C se use, también saltará una alarma y les indicará que p_pin ha movido otros 0,1 BTC y esperarán a ver si pueden correlacionar ese movimiento con otra direcciones que tengan en su base de datos o con nueva información de negocios que registren todas sus transacciones. 



Cada BTC/altcoin que se haya comprado a través de un exchange va a estar relacionada con el nombre que se dio de alta en el exchange y que rellenó los KYC/AML. 

Cada movimiento que se haga de cualquiera de estas monedas deberá ser justificado mediante los modelos XXX de obligado cumplimiento. 

La administración de cada país se encargará de aprobar las correspondientes leyes para implementar con la directiva Europea. El incumplimiento de estas leyes incluirá multas desproporcionadas, y/o ser tratado como un potencial terrorista.


Ya de inicio, las FIUs van a partir con un montón de información, la que les proporcionarán los exchanges, la que les proporcionarán los bancos que hayan echo transferencias a exchanges, la que les proporcionarán los comercios en los que haya comprado alguien con criptomonedas y la más triste de todas, la que les proporcionarán los usuarios a los que acojonarán con llevarles a la miseria/carcel si no colaboran.

Un escenario terrorífico propio de la distopía/matrix/esclavitud en la que estamos viviendo.


Convertirían en un infierno el uso de las criptos a nivel de wallets de usuarios independientes, mientras que el uso a través de exchanges que se encarguen de todas tus obligaciones de información a la autoridad sería mucho más sencillo. 



Esto no lo pueden hacer de la noche a la mañana, por eso comentaba que la mejor situación para evitar todo esto sería que la adopción creciera rápidamente y que la masa crítica de usuarios hiciera que la implementación de sus medidas represivas no fuese factible. 

Después, también serán importantes el resto de mejoras, como forzar la privacidad por defecto y el crecimiento de exchanges descentralizados. La privacidad debe ser obligatoria, si no, cualquiera que la use sería señalado.

Sin duda puede ser útil el tener un BTC (o Monero) fungible y sin registrar, pero sobre todo no nos conviene que separen las criptomonedas en dos bloques: las legales registradas y las ilegales sin registrar.





(*) FIU: Financial Intelligence Unit. 
Acordaros de este nombre porque son los que van a perseguir estos temas en la UE. En principio van a ser cuerpos a nivel estatal con un perfil muy especializado en nuevas tecnologías que cruzarán datos con las FIUs de otros paises de la UE.
Pero no descarteis que al tiempo se acabe convirtiendo en una especie de FBI financiero tecnológico a nivel europeo.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Jul 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Todo esto que comentas queda automáticamente solucionado si el pago lo haces a través de LN. Ahí no hay cadena de bloques que rastrear.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Jul 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Todo esto que comentas queda automáticamente solucionado si el pago lo haces a través de LN. Ahí no hay cadena de bloques que rastrear.



Y, si lo hace mediante coinjoin en la capa 0 de Bitcoin, a las 3 ó 4 transacciones has incluido tanta incertidumbre que haces inútil el trazado en la cadena de bloques.


----------



## Academy90 (16 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> La huella ecológica, las emisiones de CO2 y el ecologismo son la mierda que le meten en la cabeza a los progres desde hace décadas para que cale la idea de que el ser humano es una plaga que está destruyendo el planeta y, de esa manera, la gente acepte, aunque sea a un nivel inconsciente, la reducción de la población o para que al menos sea pasiva ante los intentos de conseguirla.
> 
> Menos humanos = menos problemas para la naturaleza y se salva el planeta...
> 
> ...




Aquí la gente se piensa que por saber cuatro gilipolleces de bitcoin ya uno es climatológo sin tener ni la más remota idea . El cambio climático antropogénico está perfectamente documentado y la correlación entre aumento de CO2 y temperaturas es evidente y ha sido denunciada por científicos desde hace décadas. entiendo que haya gente sin escrúpulos que se dedique a desacreditar la base empírica con mentiras y propaganda pero hay que ser retrasado para de verdad creerte su mierda.

Por otra parte todos erramos en nuestro juicio y somos vulnerables al adoctrinamiento. Lo que realmente me resulta reprehensible de tu comentario es tu falta de integridad y moralidad al decir que si el cambio climático existiese (cosa que acepta el 97% de los científicos) sería beneficioso! Pero beneficioso para quien? Para rusos americanos y europeos pueden ser, para las poblaciones cercanas al ecuador y los trópicos será devastador, perderán toda posibilidad de cultivo y morirán en un desierto árido estéril producido por nuestra avaricia y falta de principios. Pero que más da sin son negros y pobres no? Que mueran en una patera en el Mediterráneo que no se han ganado el derecho al bienestar.

Comentarios como los tuyos muestran el lado más amargo del ser humano, la bajeza moral ignorancia y falta de principios que manifiestas es la parte enferma de la naturaleza humana que históricamente frena el progreso social. Afortunadamente, la mayoría del mundo bitcoin sí está preocupada por el cambio climático y lo considera un reto capital, incluso trabajan en iniciativas como climateledger o cliamtechange colition. 

Gracias a esfuerzos ecologistas y la creatividad humana se consiguieron superar retos cómo el agujero de la capa de ozono o la lluvia ácida a pesar de la desinformación, propaganda y falta de principios de muchos y con el cambio climático no será diferente.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2018 at 16:27 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


>



Cuál es la fuente de esa tabla?


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Jul 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Aquí la gente se piensa que por saber cuatro gilipolleces de bitcoin ya uno es climatológo sin tener ni la más remota idea . El cambio climático antropogénico está perfectamente documentado y la correlación entre aumento de CO2 y temperaturas es evidente y ha sido denunciada por científicos desde hace décadas. entiendo que haya gente sin escrúpulos que se dedique a desacreditar la base empírica con mentiras y propaganda pero hay que ser retrasado para de verdad creerte su mierda.
> 
> Por otra parte todos erramos en nuestro juicio y somos vulnerables al adoctrinamiento. Lo que realmente me resulta reprehensible de tu comentario es tu falta de integridad y moralidad al decir que si el cambio climático existiese (cosa que acepta el 97% de los científicos) sería beneficioso! Pero beneficioso para quien? Para rusos americanos y europeos pueden ser, para las poblaciones cercanas al ecuador y los trópicos será devastador, perderán toda posibilidad de cultivo y morirán en un desierto árido estéril producido por nuestra avaricia y falta de principios. Pero que más da sin son negros y pobres no? Que mueran en una patera en el Mediterráneo que no se han ganado el derecho al bienestar.
> 
> ...



Sin ánimos de entrar en descalificaciones personales, varias cosas:

1) Sí creo que hay cambio climático.
2) No se está produciendo un calentamiento, sino un enfriamiento (y esa es la razón por la cual se ha cambiado el discurso del *calentamiento global* por el del _*cambio climático*_)
3) No hay cálculos ni modelos serios que demuestren que un 0,01% de CO2 de diferencia (como mucho) pueda originar un efecto invernadero con la composición actual de la atmósfera.
4) Lo que sí puede generar un efecto invernadero es el METANO, del cual existen enormes bolsas subterraneas y los terremotos, la actividad volcánica y otros fenómenos pueden liberarlo. De hecho se han detectado enormes filtraciones de metado en el Mar Caribe, en Canadá y en otros sitios en los últimos años.
5) En caso de aumentar mucho las temperaturas, los niveles de vapor de agua en la atmósfera serían más elevados, lo cual alteraría la cantidad de radiación solar que la tierra y los mares recibirían, cambiando también su temperatura. Un aumento de la evaporación del agua ocasionaría corrientes de frentes de altas presiones provenientes de los trópicos hacia los polos, donde la presión es menor y, una vez allí, esos frentes darían lugar a borrascas que ocasionarían grandes precipitaciones. Esto se ha teorizado que podría generar una glaciación, al desplazar grandes cantidades de agua hacia los polos.
6) Un derretimiento de los polos o de los glaciares de Groenlandia aportaría más agua dulce al mar, lo cual cambiaría la salinidad y alteraría con ello la fluidez de las corrientes marinas. La del Golfo de México mantiene Europa templada y si se para podría ser catastrófico.

Y todo esto ha pasado muchas veces ya, con o sin el hombre. Incluso hay indicios en los depósitos de hielo de Groenlandia, la Antártida y otros lugares, de que en el pasado la atmósfera terrestre tenía MUCHO MÁS CO2 que ahora. Y la razón es que había menos superficie marina en estado líquido y por lo tanto menos fitoplacton haciendo la fotosíntesis. Es decir, durante una glaciación, el nivel de CO2 es mayor.

Y también hay indicios de que hubo épocas en el pasado remoto en el que el clima del planeta era tropial en todas partes. También hubo períodos de glaciación casi total.

En cuanto a lo de:



> la correlación entre aumento de CO2 y temperaturas es evidente



Échale un vistazo a los correos que filtraron en Wikileaks hace casi 10 años en los que quedaba meridianamente claro que las investigaciones y los datos sobre el calentamiento global en las que se basa todo el discursito que nos meten en la cabeza los políticos y los medios son un fraude. Los trincaron trucando los datos y el software que los generaba, los pillaron con el carrito de los helados:

Climatic Research Unit emails, data, models, 1996-2009 - WikiLeaks

Cambiaron el software para que generara resultados que avalaran sus teorías, tras descubrir que los datos que manejaran arrojaban un resultado TOTALMENTE OPUESTO.

Desde entonces cambiaron lo de "Calentamiento Global" por "Cambio Climático".

Y créeme, es mejor un planeta tropical que un planeta en medio de una glaciación.

Y no te pongas a llorar por los negritos, joder, que pa eso está Europa, ¿no? pa acogerlos a todos aquí cuando haya mucho carlor en su país y, además, aunque aumente la temperatura 3 o 4 grados como mucho, la cantidad de agua en la atmósfera refrescaría las zonas meridionales al hacer que recibieran menos luz solar.

Además, la elevación media de África es de 600m. Todo el continente es una gran meseta, su línea litoral apenas cambiaría aunque aumentase el nivel del mar varios metros. Oceanía sí tendría un problema.

Y para finalizar, vete a llorarle a una ONG.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (16 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sin ánimos de entrar en descalificaciones personales, varias cosas:
> 
> 1) Sí creo que hay cambio climático.
> 2) No se está produciendo un calentamiento, sino un enfriamiento (y esa es la razón por la cual se ha cambiado el discurso del *calentamiento global* por el del _*cambio climático*_)
> ...



¿Qué te ha pasado? Tú antes molabas. ¿Es por el señor Kirov?


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Jul 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Qué te ha pasado? Tú antes molabas. ¿Es por el señor Kirov?



Mi postura sobre el cambio climático ya la había manifestado en este foro con anterioridad. Si lo dices por las formas será que la edad me está agriando el carácter. En cuando a lo de los negritos, no soy racista, ya lo he dicho muchas veces, pero tampoco uso eufemismos, hay razas, los hay negros, blancos, amarillos, australoides, etc. No es nada malo.

Tampoco pretendo atraer la simpatía general.



Academy90 dijo:


> *Gracias a esfuerzos ecologistas y la creatividad humana se consiguieron superar retos* cómo el agujero de la capa de ozono o la lluvia ácida a pesar de la desinformación, propaganda y falta de principios de muchos *y con el cambio climático no será diferente.*



Sí, claro, sobre todo con nuestro nivel actual de tecnología...

Si todavía no podemos evitar la erupción de un volcán veo bastante descabellado que podamos parar los *CICLOS* CLIMÁTICOS NATURALES DEL PLANETA.


----------



## Academy90 (16 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sin ánimos de entrar en descalificaciones personales, varias cosas:
> 
> 1) Sí creo que hay cambio climático.
> 2) No se está produciendo un calentamiento, sino un enfriamiento (y esa es la razón por la cual se ha cambiado el discurso del *calentamiento global* por el del _*cambio climático*_)
> ...



La evidencia empírica es incuestionable desde la primera revolución induatrial hay correlación clara entre carbono (incluye el metano) y aumento de temperaturas globales, tú divorcio de la realidad se podría curar si t vas e visita al lago Poopo dependiendo de tu nivel de adoctrinamiento.

Pero no voy a perder el.tiempo debatiendo con astrólogos o negacionistas del cambio climático.

Lo realmente patológico es tu racismo e insensibilidad hacia las poblaciones desfavorecidas que serían masacradas por el cambio climático.

Afortunadamente Bitcoin no entiende ni de razas ni de religiones ni fronteras y será un gran avance para la humanidad. Al mismo tiempo que solicciona el despropósito financiero tengo la confianza de que la tecnológica yambien solventará el ecológicos todo esto a pesar de la insensatez e inmoralidad de racistas y lerdos que niegan el método científico sobre el que se sostiene no solo bitcoin sino la ecuación de la sociedad.

En algunos casos estos comentarios serán infructuosos porque Soros quiere llenar Europa de negros, los judíos tumbaron las torres gemelas y Obama es un reptiliano y blablabla pero la mayoría sensata y cuerda de Bitcoin respeta la ciencia y tiene la esperanza de que blockchain jugará un papel capital en la preservación del mundo natural.


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Jul 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> La evidencia empírica es incuestionable desde la primera revolución induatrial hay correlación clara entre carbono (incluye el metano) y aumento de temperaturas globales, tú divorcio de la realidad se podría curar si t vas e visita al lago Poopo dependiendo de tu nivel de adoctrinamiento.
> 
> Pero no voy a perder el.tiempo debatiendo con astrólogos o negacionistas del cambio climático.
> 
> ...



Ya está el progre acusándome de racismo... Te equivocas completamente conmigo.

Y no te proclames defensor de la ciencia y del método científico para justificar tu creencia en la magufada del Calentamiento Global.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (16 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Mi postura sobre el cambio climático ya la había manifestado en este foro con anterioridad. Si lo dices por las formas será que la edad me está agriando el carácter. En cuando a lo de los negritos, no soy racista, ya lo he dicho muchas veces, pero tampoco uso eufemismos, hay razas, los hay negros, blancos, amarillos, australoides, etc. No es nada malo.
> 
> Tampoco pretendo atraer la simpatía general.
> 
> ...



¿Y el señor Kirov? ¿Ha vuelto a amenazarte? Helen me dijo que no sabía nada del plan, ¿se está haciendo la sueca o ignora su poder?


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Jul 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Y el señor Kirov? ¿Ha vuelto a amenazarte? Helen me dijo que no sabía nada del plan, ¿se está haciendo la sueca o ignora su poder?



Me ha dicho que van a ir a por ti, que te quieren reclutar porque no han encontrado al Profesor Bacterio y eres su segunda opción. Te llamarán. Estate atento al móvil.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (16 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y, si lo hace mediante coinjoin en la capa 0 de Bitcoin, a las 3 ó 4 transacciones has incluido tanta incertidumbre que haces inútil el trazado en la cadena de bloques.



Mucho me temo que entonces te puedan poner en una lista negra tambien, si detectan en sus bases de datos que has utilizado bitcoins sin identificar/declarar.

Tu podras mezclarlos y ofuscarlos como quieras, pero al comprar algo y dar tus datos personales, podran asociar a tus compras con bitcoins, los inputs correspondientes, y como esos inputs sean outputs de un coinjoin o algo parecido, multazo que te crió.

Al final todo va a pasar por que se implante tan masivamente bitcoin que no puedan tratar a todos los ciudadanos como si fueran terroristas o ladrones. 

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Jul 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Mucho me temo que entonces te puedan poner en una lista negra tambien, si detectan en sus bases de datos que has utilizado bitcoins sin identificar/declarar.
> 
> Tu podras mezclarlos y ofuscarlos como quieras, pero al comprar algo y dar tus datos personales, podran asociar a tu ultima compras con bitcoins, los inputs correspondientes, y como esos inputs sean outputs de un coinjoin o algo parecido, y multazo que te crió.
> 
> ...



Algo así pienso yo. Dado que es técnicamente casi imposible, por como funciona Bitcoin, obligar a la gente a tener la pasta el direcciones registradas, lo que sí pueden exigir es que justifiques de dónde vienen tus Bitcoins, por qué direcciones han pasado. Si los exchanges o las pasarelas de pago se chivan de que se ha hecho un pago desde una dirección que tenía un saldo X que es superior a la pasta que papá estado sabe que tienes, que justifiques de dónde viene el dinero, etc.

De todas formas, creo que les resultará imposible en el futuro hacer algo así. El uso de Bitcoin como medio de pago todavía no está masificado y cuando lo esté creo que ya habrá una opacidad tan grande que no será técnicamente viable que sepan nada.


----------



## Academy90 (16 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Ya está el progre acusándome de racismo... Te equivocas completamente conmigo.
> 
> Y no te proclames defensor de la ciencia y del método científico para justificar tu creencia en la magufada del Calentamiento Global.



No response racista pero en el caso de que el cambio climático exista que sejodan los negros no???

Anda vete al lago Poopo a contarles como el cambio climático es una mentira. Y ya de paso cuenta les lo de la tierra plana, los sionistas y soros a ver cómo te reciben. 

Progresista siempre el conservadurismo es el freno de la evolución. Si no fuera por el progresismo la esclavitud seguiría a la orden del dia


----------



## Cetero (16 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sí, claro, sobre todo con nuestro nivel actual de tecnología...
> 
> Si todavía no podemos evitar la erupción de un volcán veo bastante descabellado que podamos parar los *CICLOS* CLIMÁTICOS NATURALES DEL PLANETA.



Yo le pegaría un vistazo a esto:
La fórmula más barata para combatir el calentamiento global - Edición Impresa
Lo encontré en superfreakconomics. Tiene una pinta excelente. 

Y para no ser completamente offtopic, si se ponen en controlar bitcoin, lo lógico sería que tu declararas tus direcciones.
Tu tendrías una o pocas direcciones que te tocaría declarar a hacienda.
Los wallets generan direcciones nuevas por privacidad, pero perfectamente se puede volver el resto de la transacción a tu dirección de salida (esto lo vi en gente que lo comentaba con direcciones personalizadas). Y si ya no tienes privacidad, para que cambiar cada vez de dirección.
Con esto se controlaría la gente con bitcoins "legales" 
Si transmites a una dirección "legal" obligarán a quien sea el destinatario a que diga quien eres tú, con lo que se iran poniendo bitcoins legales e ilegales.


----------



## Academy90 (16 Jul 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


>



Me interesa mucho conocer la fuente de esta tabla alguien la tiene a mano?


----------



## Cetero (16 Jul 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Me interesa mucho conocer la fuente de esta tabla alguien la tiene a mano?



Oido barra:

https://bitcoin.fr/public/divers/docs/Estimation_de_la_durabilite_et_du_cout_du_reseau_Bitcoin.pdf


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Jul 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Me interesa mucho conocer la fuente de esta tabla alguien la tiene a mano?



Estimation_de_la_durabilite_et_du_cout_du_reseau_Bitcoin.pdf - Google Drive


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Jul 2018)

Cetero dijo:


> Yo le pegaría un vistazo a esto:
> La fórmula más barata para combatir el calentamiento global - Edición Impresa
> Lo encontré en superfreakconomics. Tiene una pinta excelente.
> 
> ...



Si mandas el cambio a la dirección de salida estás debilitando la clave privada de esa dirección con cada transacción que hagas.


----------



## Cetero (16 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Si mandas el cambio a la dirección de salida estás debilitando la clave privada de esa dirección con cada transacción que hagas.



¿Cuántas transacciones se tiene que hacer para que esto sea aprovechable?
Se que hay organizaciones que tiene una dirección pública a la que van todas las donaciones.

De todas formas, y en el escenario que los estados controlan completamente bitcoin, sería algo parecido a tu número de cuenta de banco. Si un "cracker" te la vacía, tiene que mandarla a otra cuenta que se va a poder rastrear, y el "benevolente" gobierno te devolverá tus bitcoins.
Mira, otra manera más de vender un bitcoin controlado :XX:


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Jul 2018)

Cetero dijo:


> ¿Cuántas transacciones se tiene que hacer para que esto sea aprovechable?



No lo sé exactamente. Las claves de Bitcoin son muy fuertes (256 bits), pero mucho menos que una clave RSA de las que se usan habitualmente en SSL o en PGP (2048 bits).



Cetero dijo:


> Se que hay organizaciones que tiene una dirección pública a la que van todas las donaciones.



Sí. Hay gente que suele cambiar la dirección de recepción de donativos y cosas así tras mover los fondos o deja la misma y se arriesga. El riesgo no es muy grande, pero está ahí. Cada vez que mueves la pasta estás reduciendo el espacio de búsqueda. A más grande la clave, digamos que más usos puedes hacer de ella sin que sea demasiado débil.

Para solucionar esa movida inventaron el *BIP 47*, que te permite tener una dirección de recepción reutilizable que equivale a un wallet HD (a una seed supongo, no me he leído el paper).

Por ahora, que yo sepa, lo implementa Samourai Wallet.



Cetero dijo:


> De todas formas, y en el escenario que los estados controlan completamente bitcoin, sería algo parecido a tu número de cuenta de banco. Si un "cracker" te la vacía, tiene que mandarla a otra cuenta que se va a poder rastrear, y el "benevolente" gobierno te devolverá tus bitcoins.
> Mira, otra manera más de vender un bitcoin controlado :XX:



No podrán obligar a la gente a nada. Y no podrán devolverte nada que pierdas. ::::


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Jul 2018)

Cetero dijo:


> ¿Cuántas transacciones se tiene que hacer para que esto sea aprovechable?
> Se que hay organizaciones que tiene una dirección pública a la que van todas las donaciones.




El problema no está en reutilizar direcciones en múltiples recepciones de transferencias sino en exponer la clave pública al hacer un envío. 

Lo que utilizamos como dirección no es la clave publica sino un hash de la clave publica. Cuando hacemos un envío tenemos que desvelar la clave publica (ademas de firmar con la clave privada) y eso debilita la seguridad ya que conociendo la clave publica seria mas factible conseguir la clave privada. Igualmente sigue siendo matematicamente imposible en un tiempo razonable pero desde luego mucho mas facil que si no se conoce cual es la clave publica.

Es decir, no hay problema en recibir infinitas transacciones en la misma direccion pero una vez que realizamos un envio desde esa direccion es preferible que en esa direccion no haya saldo y no volvamos a utilizarla.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jul 2018)

Schnorr se perfila como la próxima actualización para la red Bitcoin después de SegWit


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Schnorr se perfila como la próxima actualización para la red Bitcoin después de SegWit



Por el reddit inglés dicen que Satoshi Nakamoto podría haber incluído las Schnorr Signatures desde el principio pero que no lo hizo porque la patente todavía no había expirado. Ahora ya ha expirado y por eso la van a implementar.

PD: en la Wikipedia dicen que expiró en 2008 así que no sé por qué Satoshi no las usó desde el principio...


----------



## bmbnct (17 Jul 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por el reddit inglés dicen que Satoshi Nakamoto podría haber incluído las Schnorr Signatures desde el principio pero que no lo hizo porque la patente todavía no había expirado. Ahora ya ha expirado y por eso la van a implementar.
> 
> PD: en la Wikipedia dicen que expiró en 2008 así que no sé por qué Satoshi no las usó desde el principio...



Aquí indica que en el 2011 Bernstein’s desarrolla la curva ed25519 y con ella empieza el desarrollo de diferentes herramientas:

"Though Curve25519 researchers have initiated much of the recent work on Schnorr signatures, it’s also entering the Bitcoin world thanks to Greg Maxwell and Pieter Wuille"

Es decir, no se pudieron implementar antes porque Satoshi no tenia disponible el poder desarrollar esas herramientas y al estar bajo patente, supongo que tampoco podría comprobar la fiabilidad, seguridad...

rebooting-the-web-of-trust/Schnorr-Signatures--An-Overview.md at master · WebOfTrustInfo/rebooting-the-web-of-trust · GitHub

Edito para pegar la respuesta de Pieter Wuille:

You'll need to ask Satoshi to know for sure, but my guess is simply because ECDSA was well standardized at the time, while no Elliptic Curve Schnorr based schemes were.

One of the reasons why an ECDSA standard existed but no EC-Schnorr ones may be patents. DSA was designed as a variant of Schnorr specifically to avoid Schnorr's patent on his signature scheme. By the time Bitcoin was created that patent had expired, but it was already too late - it was already much more appealing to use a well-known standardized scheme over designing your own cryptography (which would have been necessary to design a Schnorr based scheme).

Why was ECDSA chosen over Schnorr Signatures in the inital design? - Bitcoin Stack Exchange


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Jul 2018)

Buen pumpeo en las últimas 24 horas a ver si se anima la cosa que llevamos ya meses de dumpeo.


----------



## Periplo (17 Jul 2018)

Perdón ,he sido yo... Le metido con todo lo gordo...


----------



## BlueArrow (17 Jul 2018)

A ver si McAfee tenía razón y volvemos a los 15K a finales de este mes... Me vendría vien, porque le he echado el ojo a un ático.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> A ver si McAfee tenía razón y volvemos a los 15K a finales de este mes...




Tampoco nos flipemos :XX::XX:


----------



## BlueArrow (17 Jul 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Tampoco nos flipemos :XX::XX:



No lo veo descabellado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Jul 2018)

Es una época horrible para meterse en visillos. Aviso.


----------



## BlueArrow (17 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es una época horrible para meterse en visillos. Aviso.



En España desde luego, pero no es en España, aquí ni loco. Estoy intentando vender el último ladrillo que me queda en Cádiz.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Jul 2018)

BlueArrow dijo:


> En España desde luego, pero no es en España, aquí ni loco. Estoy intentando vender el último ladrillo que me queda en Cádiz.



Yo vendí todo el ladrillo que tenía el jueves pasado y me quedé más a gusto que un maricón con lombrices.


----------



## BlueArrow (17 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo vendí todo el ladrillo que tenía el jueves pasado y me quedé más a gusto que un maricón con lombrices.



Jojojojo, que suerte la tuya. ::


----------



## orbeo (17 Jul 2018)

Yo me tengo que esperar a la próxima burbuja para poder soltar lastre U_U


----------



## tastas (17 Jul 2018)

Alguna noticia o solo que tenemos que recuperar el ritmo perdido?

Taptap


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Jul 2018)

comentan que ha habido gente que ha metido dinero


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Jul 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Alguna noticia o solo que tenemos que recuperar el ritmo perdido?
> 
> Taptap



Volatilidad habitual. No hay nada de noticias que resaltar.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Jul 2018)

Para flipar. ....

Hoy han hecho pruebas con Whirlpool con la cartera samourai.

Tu lanzas un pago con la opción activada, pasas tus UTXO a una especie de "cola de espera" cuando entran más UTXO se generan las transacciones mezclando los UTXO de diferentes orígenes. Todo descentralizado, sin exponer claves privadas.

Más información del protocolo: GitHub - Samourai-Wallet/Whirlpool: The Bitcoin Anonymity Framework

Pego parte: "ZeroLink presents a wallet privacy framework coupled with Chaumian CoinJoin, which was first introduced in 2013 by Gregory Maxwell. A mixing round runs within seconds, its anonymity set can go beyond a single CoinJoin transaction's if needed, and its DoS resilience presumes a transaction fee environment above $1 Bitcoin.

Hopefully, ZeroLink will enable the usage of Bitcoin in a fully anonymous way for the first time."

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Para flipar. ....
> 
> Hoy han hecho pruebas con Whirlpool con la cartera samourai.
> 
> ...



Interesante. No sabía que habían metido una función tan útil en la samurai wallet. Tendré que probarlo a ver.


----------



## BlueArrow (18 Jul 2018)

Es una putada que no esté para iOS el Samourai Wallet... :´(


----------



## Digamelon (18 Jul 2018)

¿PERO NO SE HABÍA MUERTO EL BITCOIN YA????

¿Ca pasao?


----------



## orbeo (18 Jul 2018)

Primer país con Btc como moneda oficial 

Romanov Empire (state with limited recognition - Wikipedia)


----------



## bmbnct (18 Jul 2018)

A tener en cuenta, para añadirlo cómo 'sospechoso':

bitcoin.org , por iniciativa de @cobra y no sin falta de reticencias por parte de la comunidad, añade un patrocinador (Paxful, un exchange 'p2p') del cual recibirá 20000$ al mes.

Ahora, cuando se pulsa el botón 'buy bitcoin' se abre la página donde explica como comprar bitcoin y muestra el patrocinador.

Add Paxful Sponsorship by wbnns · Pull Request #2485 · bitcoin-dot-org/bitcoin.org · GitHub


----------



## tastas (19 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> A tener en cuenta, para añadirlo cómo 'sospechoso':
> 
> bitcoin.org , por iniciativa de @cobra y no sin falta de reticencias por parte de la comunidad, añade un patrocinador (Paxful, un exchange 'p2p') del cual recibirá 20000$ al mes.
> 
> ...



Pues me cago en paxful, en cobra y en toda su estampa.

Aunque a día de hoy son algo mejores que en localbitcoins, pero durará poco tiempo.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (19 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Andreas Brekken, CEO de Shitcoin.com y el que cuenta con el nodo que ha hecho duplicar la capacidad de la red Lightning Network en pocos días, pública la primera parte de su estudio sobre LN.
> No dice mucho, lo 'interesante' estará, supongo, en la segunda parte.
> 
> Bitcoin Lightning Network #1: Can I compile and run a node?



La segunda parte: Bitcoin Lightning Network #2: We must first become the Lightning Network

---------- Post added 19-jul-2018 at 15:42 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Es una putada que no esté para iOS el Samourai Wallet... :´(



Twitter


----------



## Edu.R (19 Jul 2018)

Estamos ahi en los 'siete quini'.

A nivel de números no ha sido un año muy llamativo de momento, pero creo que la tecnología ha avanzado un montón y a largo plazo eso va a ser bueno.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Jul 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estamos ahi en los 'siete quini'.
> 
> A nivel de números no ha sido un año muy llamativo de momento, pero creo que la tecnología ha avanzado un montón y a largo plazo eso va a ser bueno.



Opino igual, Segwit, LN, Schnorr, vamos por el buen camino.
La dominancia de BTC ha subido al 45% además.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Jul 2018)

Número de cajeros Bitcoin a Abril del 2018






---------- Post added 20-jul-2018 at 23:17 ----------

Primera transacción 'Chaumian CoinJoin' con Zerolink (GitHub - nopara73/ZeroLink: The Bitcoin Fungibility Framework) realizada en Mainnet con la wallet Wasabi (en estado Alpha, el 1 de Agosto sale la beta). Vídeo grabado en directo: 

Wasabi Demo - YouTube

Id de la transacción: f250e997dc1a2d68861e03689d1709973e1964a62f929ba5727fe8607dafb676

Guía de instalación por si alguien se anima a probarla: 

WalletWasabi/20180719DemoGuide.md at master · zkSNACKs/WalletWasabi · GitHub






Twitter

---------- Post added 20-jul-2018 at 23:29 ----------

En Otoño, de la mano de ediciones Deusto, se publica la traducción al castellano de "The Bitcoin Standard":

¿Es el #bitcoin la alternativa a los bancos centrales?

En otoño llega #ElPatrónBitcoin de @saifedean. 
Con prefacio de @juanrallo y prólogo de @nntaleb. 

Twitter


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Número de cajeros Bitcoin a Abril del 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante el número de cajeros Bitcoin, pero el dato no es correcto.
Solo por lo que yo conozco, faltan varios países, y por lo tanto, me imagino que el recopilatorio no es correcto.

En Panamá existen varios cajeros Bitcoin, en dólares; En Rep. Dominicana existen al menos 4 cajeros, 2 en dólares y 2 en pesos. Este dato de cajeros en moneda local es muy importante. Es la clave para hacer un mejor negocio.

Lo curioso del tema de los cajeros es la volatilidad del precio. Según mi experiencia, la variación de la comisión va desde el 0 al 20%, en el mismo cajero, en días diferentes. Aparte, está el tema de la privacidad. Hay cajeros que te piden identificarte, con copia de pasaporte, y otros muchos que no.

También me ha ocurrido que al estar los cajeros en tiendas físicas, te ven ingresando o sacando dinero, para comprar/vender bitcoins. Y lo que suele ocurrir, es que al final te contactan para cambiar directamente bitcoins sin pasar por el ATM, lo cuál te hace sentir incómodo, ya que el foco de atención pasa a ti.Y ya saben que tienes dinero para comprar.

Este punto es importante en mi caso, yo he dejado de usar 3 cajeros por esta razón, porque me tenían localizado y querían hacer negocios directamente conmigo.


----------



## Divad (21 Jul 2018)

Para que bitcoin se coma todo el mercado los bitcoñeros tendrían que regalar un kit (raspberry + hd + paso a paso para hacer una configuración rápida) a los 7B de seres humano incluyendo al sector servicios, si fuese un dispositivo que bastase con conectarlo y meterle la semilla ya sería la hostia.

De lo contrario, solo servirá para traficar las chapas en el mercado negro ::
Wendy McElroy: Other Than the Black Market, a Last Stand for Economic Freedom - Bitcoin News

Mientras que en lo legal se llevarán el pastel las plataformas: eth, eos, neo, qtum,... What is Plasma? Plasma Cash?

Cada gueto tendrá su plataforma... Españistán con Alastria - National Blockchain Ecosystem Cataluña tiene el proyecto escrito desde 2014
El Govern vol que Catalunya sigui una nació digital en forma de república. SmartCatalonia
Què és SmartCAT?. SmartCatalonia

El 16 de agosto veremos el resultado de los ETF, podría ser el comienzo de la fiesta en criptolandia. Ya sería gracioso que el mismo día el plasma lo hagan de uso oficial y se coma gran parte del pastel... antes para entrar en las cryptos se pasaba por el abuelete bitcoin, hoy en día ya no hace falta pasar por el...:fiufiu:

Por el bien de los bitcoñeros espero al menos que llegue a los 20k y si el amo creador del juego se flipa... que la suba hasta donde le salga de los cojones ::


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que atrevida es la ignorancia ::

Para usar LN solo hace falta instalarse un wallet que lo soporte. Ya sea para desktop o para movil.

Ejemplo de app para movil: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fr.acinq.eclair.wallet.mainnet2

Montarse un nodo es para el que quiera participar en el enrutamiento de pagos y llevarse sus comisiones por ello.


----------



## Divad (21 Jul 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Que atrevida es la ignorancia ::
> 
> Para usar LN solo hace falta instalarse un wallet que lo soporte. Ya sea para desktop o para movil.
> 
> ...



Llevo leyendo sobre la linterna mágica desde principios de 2017 y para que solo exista una app a la que ponen 5 estrellas por placer... la verdad que deja mucho que desear.




[/url]

Con la cantidad de programadores y veteranos bitcoñeros es raro que no hayan potenciado este camino... Igual si fuese open source daría más tranquilidad a los usuarios de que no exista puertas traseras y bugs... 

El nuevo juego está hecho para que el ganado consuma más y más rápido. Dile a los 7billones de seres que se bajen la app x,z,y,... que todas son linternas y que con ellas podrá pagar... pero con la a,b,c,... podrá cobrar... vamos mal si el abuelete btc quiere seguir siendo el rey :: Al final solo servirá para traficar en el mercado negro y veremos con que valor acaba... :rolleye:


----------



## tastas (21 Jul 2018)

Extraterrestre bloqueado reportad por favor

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (22 Jul 2018)

Próximamente la posibilidad de compra venta cara a cara en Bisq

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Próximamente la posibilidad de compra venta cara a cara en Bisq
> 
> Twitter



Ya era hora. Era una opción muy necesaria. Ahora sí que se van a ver en verdaderos aprietos los de localbitcoins.


----------



## bavech (22 Jul 2018)

¿Hoy en día hay alguna manera de apoyar a Btc con un nodo y ganar Satoshis?

Enviado desde mi K10s_Helio mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Jul 2018)

bavech dijo:


> ¿Hoy en día hay alguna manera de apoyar a Btc con un nodo y ganar Satoshis?
> 
> Enviado desde mi K10s_Helio mediante Tapatalk



Quizás montando un nodo de la LN y enrutando pagos de la red a través de él.


----------



## Academy90 (22 Jul 2018)

Hola amigos alguien sabe cuál e la mejor manera de comprar hoy en día sin KYC?

Mire hodlhodl pero casi no hay vensedores y los que hay no contestan.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Jul 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Hola amigos alguien sabe cuál e la mejor manera de comprar hoy en día sin KYC?
> 
> Mire hodlhodl pero casi no hay vensedores y los que hay no contestan.



Para mi, ahora mismo, la mejor forma de comprar sin KYC podría ser mediante Bitsquare. Aunque todavía hay opción de hacerlo utilizando los anuncios de localbitcoins en los que el anunciante postea su número de contacto de whatsapp o telegram. Contactas con él por ahí y le explicas que estás hasta los cojones del KyC de localbitcoins y que quieres realizar la compra cara a cara sin tener que desanonimizarte en localbitcoins. Alguno aceptará.


----------



## Divad (22 Jul 2018)

bavech dijo:


> ¿Hoy en día hay alguna manera de apoyar a Btc con un nodo y ganar Satoshis?
> 
> Enviado desde mi K10s_Helio mediante Tapatalk



Haz como el amigo Andreas Brekken, seguro que habrán más y cuando llegue el día se desconectan y el btc se va a tomar por culo ::



> el nodo de mayor capacidad, LN.Shitcoin, está bajo el control de un usuario llamado Andreas Brekken, quien es un confeso defensor de Bitcoin Cash que ha asegurado que esta inversión en Lightning es para su “autopromoción”. Este nodo tiene una capacidad de 41,4 BTC, lo que representa un 51,64% de la red. Bitrefill, el siguiente nodo en cuanto a capacidad, puede enrutar 3,73 BTC, una diferencia considerable.



Capacidad de enrutamiento de Lightning Network ya supera medio millón de dólares | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas



Spoiler


----------



## bmbnct (22 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Haz como el amigo Andreas Brekken, seguro que habrán más y cuando llegue el día se desconectan y el btc se va a tomar por culo ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La capacidad no es lo único importante; Andreas con 325000$ de capacidad consigue la mitad de comisiones que Alex con 7500$.

Twitter

Observations from @alexbosworth


----------



## tastas (22 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Próximamente la posibilidad de compra venta cara a cara en Bisq
> 
> Twitter



Leerse el github sobre el tema es algo muy enriquecedor.
Partiendo de que quieren aportar algo a la moderación del intercambio para conseguir las tasas por su trabajo, las opciones son a cada cual más original (aunque basadas en la ya conocida destrucción mutua) y hay que tener en cuenta muchas posibilidades.
La necesidad estaba ahí y si no era Bisq otro iba a ocupar el sitio que Localbitcoins y su estructura no puede seguir ocupando.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> La capacidad no es lo único importante; Andreas con 325000$ de capacidad consigue la mitad de comisiones que Alex con 7500$.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Observations from @alexbosworth



He leído en el twitter que esos cuatro mil y pico, son satoshis. Están cobrando en comisiones menos de un dólar a la semana por actuar de nodo en la LN. :XX:

Olvidáos de haceros ricos actuando como nodo de la LN.


----------



## Divad (23 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> La capacidad no es lo único importante; Andreas con 325000$ de capacidad consigue la mitad de comisiones que Alex con 7500$.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Observations from @alexbosworth



El mismo Andreas da la gracias... y añade que su nodo lleva menos de una semana en funcionamiento :: pero bueno, todo sea para manipular y hacer creer que bitcoin es la hostia en verso :XX:

Twitter

Los bitcoñeros antes invitaban a una birra, ahora como no regaléis el kit de la linterna mágica os acabaréis comiendo un Mojón. Veremos si el amo creador es bondadoso y os la sube como mínimo a $20k


----------



## MIP (23 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> He leído en el twitter que esos cuatro mil y pico, son satoshis. Están cobrando en comisiones menos de un dólar a la semana por actuar de nodo en la LN. :XX:
> 
> Olvidáos de haceros ricos actuando como nodo de la LN.





Yo con mis 13 sat semanales ya oigo rugir los Lambos a lo lejos...


----------



## bmbnct (23 Jul 2018)

Giacomo Zucco: "no quiero que los nuevos usuarios y no-coiners se metan en crypto. Quiero que entren en Bitcoin" | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas

“Tengo sentimientos encontrados, actualmente, por la palabra ‘crypto’, como en criptomonedas (‘cryptocurrency’). Siento lo mismo por “blockchain” desde hace unos años, en realidad. Creo que son términos ‘comunes’ que se han abusado tanto que ya no significan nada en absoluto. ‘Crypto’ es básicamente: Bitcoin más miles de esquemas ponzi inútiles y estafas”.


----------



## MIP (23 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Giacomo Zucco: "no quiero que los nuevos usuarios y no-coiners se metan en crypto. Quiero que entren en Bitcoin" | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas
> 
> “Tengo sentimientos encontrados, actualmente, por la palabra ‘crypto’, como en criptomonedas (‘cryptocurrency’). Siento lo mismo por “blockchain” desde hace unos años, en realidad. Creo que son términos ‘comunes’ que se han abusado tanto que ya no significan nada en absoluto. ‘Crypto’ es básicamente: Bitcoin más miles de esquemas ponzi inútiles y estafas”.




En mi opinion esa postura maximalista es tan errónea como la del que toma bitcoin como un juguete para frikis. 

Existen proyectos con un caso real y valido. En algunos casos viene por un planteamiento técnico distinto y en otras por dar un enfoque científico o incluso social, que bitcoin no esta teniendo en cuenta. 

Que bitcoin siempre va a tirar del carro técnico y economico, es algo bueno y es importante. Que eso le de exclusividad, es absurdo. Que sobran el 95% (o mas) de los proyectos por no tener nada detrás, también.


----------



## tastas (23 Jul 2018)

MIP dijo:


> En mi opinion esa postura maximalista es tan errónea como la del que toma bitcoin como un juguete para frikis.
> 
> Existen proyectos con un caso real y valido. En algunos casos viene por un planteamiento técnico distinto y en otras por dar un enfoque científico o incluso social, que bitcoin no esta teniendo en cuenta.
> 
> Que bitcoin siempre va a tirar del carro técnico y economico, es algo bueno y es importante. Que eso le de exclusividad, es absurdo. Que sobran el 95% (o mas) de los proyectos por no tener nada detrás, también.



El problema es que cuando profundizas en la mejora social de, por ejemplo, Faircoin, descubres que aunque en la mayoría de los casos las intenciones pueden ser muy buenas por otro lado, la cabezonería en insistir en errores por los cuales btc ya ha demostrado que lo son, te hace plantearte seriamente si lo que hay detrás no son solamente unos listos queriendo enriquecerse con algo que ellos han creado y pueden controlar a su antojo.

O ETH con su "lo de la escalabilidad y la masa monetaria ya lo dejamos para más tarde".

O lo de IOTA de "ya descentralizaremos la no-cadena de bloques más adelante"

O las miles de ICOs donde se pide dinero antes de aportar trabajo.

Y mientras tanto ves que btc va como un tiro y no hace más que aportar soluciones por 50.000 frentes, coges y piensas, ¿por qué, si tan bueno eres, no te metes en btc y aportas algo?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Jul 2018)

Sólo existe Bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> El mismo Andreas da la gracias... y añade que su nodo lleva menos de una semana en funcionamiento :: pero bueno, todo sea para manipular y hacer creer que bitcoin es la hostia en verso :XX:
> 
> Twitter



El nodo se vio por primera vez hace 16 días, es decir bastante más de una semana desde el twitt de Alex: Node:

Y el porcentaje respecto a capacidad va poco a poco menguando; representa el 39,6%. Estos son los principales nodos respecto a capacidad:

Nodes | 1ML - Lightning Network Search and Analysis Engine - mainnet


----------



## Edu.R (23 Jul 2018)

Está habiendo trasvase de capital a BTC, que sube y todas las demás bajan.

Normalmente BTC arrastra al resto, llevamos un par de días que no.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jul 2018)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Jul 2018)

A por los 9.000 por quinta vez ya si no me equivoco.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jul 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Está habiendo trasvase de capital a BTC, que sube y todas las demás bajan.
> 
> Normalmente BTC arrastra al resto, llevamos un par de días que no.



Esto no lo acabo de entender; es algo que se repite en todos los lados pero no lo acabo de ver. ¿Por qué si se cambian alts por bitcoin, sube bitcoin en dolares?


----------



## orbeo (24 Jul 2018)

Porque no todo el mundo cambia alts x Btc, también hay quien cambia usdt o Fiat x Btc.

Al final el aumento de demanda se termina reflejando en USD.


bmbnct dijo:


> Esto no lo acabo de entender; es algo que se repite en todos los lados pero no lo acabo de ver. ¿Por qué si se cambian alts por bitcoin, sube bitcoin en dolares?


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jul 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Porque no todo el mundo cambia alts x Btc, también hay quien cambia usdt o Fiat x Btc.
> 
> Al final el aumento de demanda se termina reflejando en USD.



Es decir, que si bitcoin sube es por la entrada de dinero 'nuevo'. El cambio de las alts por bitcoin no hace subir bitcoin en dolares. No?


----------



## orbeo (24 Jul 2018)

No hace falta que entre mucho dinero nuevo.

Alts hay muchas, Btc sólo uno. Si mucha pasta que está en alts aumenta la demanda de Btc, por solo un comprador que quisiera comprar con Fiat ya le subiría el precio.

Cuánto es por cambio de alts y cuánto es pasta nueva? Pues ni idea, se puede saber de alguna manera?

Habrán empezado los exchanges con sus malas artes otra vez?

Algún pez gordo sabe que sale pronto la autorización del primer ETF?

La subida es solo por AT?

Criptomisterios...


bmbnct dijo:


> Es decir, que si bitcoin sube es por la entrada de dinero 'nuevo'. El cambio de las alts por bitcoin no hace subir bitcoin en dolares. No?


----------



## tastas (24 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Esto no lo acabo de entender; es algo que se repite en todos los lados pero no lo acabo de ver. ¿Por qué si se cambian alts por bitcoin, sube bitcoin en dolares?



Si la oferta y demanda btc/Fiat es la habitual pero aumenta la demanda de btc por parte de los que quieren deshacerse de alts, sube el precio de btc también en btc/fiat.
Además la subida en el precio puede atraer a nuevos compradores de btc (sí, ya sé que en realidad todo el mundo compra en el suelo y vende en el pico pero es una hipótesis).

Taptap


----------



## besto (24 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Es decir, que si bitcoin sube es por la entrada de dinero 'nuevo'. El cambio de las alts por bitcoin no hace subir bitcoin en dolares. No?




Ya que siempre te sigo y aprendo de ti, esta vez te respondo yo.
El btc en tipo cambio btc/usd sube porque hay gente dispuesta a cambiar esos dolares por bitcoin a esos precios. Es un signo como dices de entrada de dinero en el mundo cripto, entran dolares comprando bitcoins.
Lo que haga btc con otras alts no está relacionado con el precio en dolares excepto si esa otra alt tb se cambia en dolares (por ejemplo eth/$) porque en ese caso si hubiera una diferencia grande entre los cambios btc/$, eth/$ y btc/eth podrías circular rapido entre las 3 y aprovechar la diferencia, que es lo que se suele llamar hacer arbitraje pero que rapidamente tiende a equilibrar precios y hace que todos los tipos de cambio vayan encajando entre sí.
Al final lo importante ahora es que entre dinerito fresco en dolares que es lo que empuja el precio hacia arriba.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jul 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Si la oferta y demanda btc/Fiat es la habitual pero aumenta la demanda de btc por parte de los que quieren deshacerse de alts, sube el precio de btc también en btc/fiat.
> Además la subida en el precio puede atraer a nuevos compradores de btc (sí, ya sé que en realidad todo el mundo compra en el suelo y vende en el pico pero es una hipótesis).
> 
> Taptap



Sí aumenta la demanda de bitcoin por parte de los que venden sus alts, incrementa su escasez, pero por si sola no hace subir bitcoin en dolares, alguien tiene que poner fiat 'nuevo' para comprarlo.
Para que bitcoin suba en dolares tiene que haber demanda para pagar esos dólares. No porque, únicamente haya demanda por las alts, este va a subir.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2018 at 23:08 ----------




besto dijo:


> Ya que siempre te sigo y aprendo de ti, esta vez te respondo yo.
> El btc en tipo cambio btc/usd sube porque hay gente dispuesta a cambiar esos dolares por bitcoin a esos precios. Es un signo como dices de entrada de dinero en el mundo cripto, entran dolares comprando bitcoins.
> Lo que haga btc con otras alts no está relacionado con el precio en dolares excepto si esa otra alt tb se cambia en dolares (por ejemplo eth/$) porque en ese caso si hubiera una diferencia grande entre los cambios btc/$, eth/$ y btc/eth podrías circular rapido entre las 3 y aprovechar la diferencia, que es lo que se suele llamar hacer arbitraje pero que rapidamente tiende a equilibrar precios y hace que todos los tipos de cambio vayan encajando entre sí.
> Al final lo importante ahora es que entre dinerito fresco en dolares que es lo que empuja el precio hacia arriba.



Vale, así lo veo yo también. Solo la venta de alts por bitcoin no hace que este suba, tiene que haber entrada de fiat.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Jul 2018)

Como bien explicaba @besto tiene que haber un equilibrio en los diferentes tipos de cambio:

BTC/USD -> USD/ALTx -> ALTx/BTC

Esa ecuacion esta en equilibrio, es decir si yo tengo 1 BTC, lo vendo a USD, con esos USD compro la ALTx y con esa ALTx compro BTC volveria a tener 1 BTC (posiblemente algo menos por las comisiones). Si eso no fuera asi y no existiera ese equilibrio (y realmente a veces pasa pero no dura mucho tiempo) habria una oportunidad de arbitraje que aprovechan los muchos bots que hay funcionando (yo mismo hice uno y lo tuve funcionando durante una temporada). Esos bots hacen que automaticamente se restablezca el equilibrio.

Es importante notar que esas rutas no tienen por que tener 3 saltos como en el ejemplo, pueden tener más, lo unico que cuantas mas saltos haya mas comisiones pagas porque tienes que hacer mas cambios pero al final lo importante es que si hay desequilibrio suficiente, el pago de comisiones compensa y se hace.

Cuando se compra BTC con una ALTx el cambio BTC/ALTx cambia (sube en este caso) y se crea un desequilibrio. Da igual que para esta ALTx en particular no exista el par ALTx/USD porque siempre se podra crear una ruta de cambios con la que llegar al USD, lo cual hace que para volver al equilibrio tambien suba el BTC/USD

Edito para decir que en este proceso no hace falta que entre fiat nuevo.


----------



## Divad (25 Jul 2018)

las cryptos suben porque está entrando pasta... no porque el abuelo se ha tomado viagra y todas las alts quieren follar con el... ::






Bitcoin price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
Ethereum (ETH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Spoiler



como os gusta lameros el cipote, eh!


----------



## louis.gara (25 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> las cryptos suben porque está entrando pasta... no porque el abuelo se ha tomado viagra y todas las alts quieren follar con el... ::



Obvio, por eso has vuelto claro, a darnos lecciones de himbersión...te has hecho rico con tus aragon y tus dent verdad? Que tal los guppy? Y tus ethers se han ido a luna...hablamos de la dominancia otra vez?

Eres todo un bisionario konspiranoio tú, traete al paleto de pueblo del tixel con sus bcrash que hacėis un buen dúo humorístico de abuelos cebolleta henbidiosos y con el hojete en llamas...


----------



## vpsn (25 Jul 2018)

Nos quedamos sin volumen...creo que lo que esta fallando son los Chinos tirando billetes contra la pantalla.


----------



## p_pin (25 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Esto no lo acabo de entender; es algo que se repite en todos los lados pero no lo acabo de ver. ¿Por qué si se cambian alts por bitcoin, sube bitcoin en dolares?



De forma sencilla:

Las divisas se suelen operar en pares, si una se compra la otra se vende:
Si compras btc con dólares estás haciendo 2 cosas:

1 Obtener btc
2 Desprenderte de dólares

En caso de cambiar Churricoin para comprar bitcoin; parecen ser "dos movimientos" (churra x BTC) pero son tres:
1 Vendo churricoin, 2 compro dólares (obtenidos de la venta), 3 uso los dólares para comprar bitcoin

Hay una entrada de dólares en btc, a través de la venta de churracoin





vpsn dijo:


> Nos quedamos sin volumen...creo que lo que esta fallando son los Chinos tirando billetes contra la pantalla.



A qué te refieres? Ayer fue el día con más volumen desde hace 2 meses

Bitcoin (BTC) Historical Data | CoinMarketCap


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Jul 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> De forma sencilla:
> 
> Las divisas se suelen operar en pares, si una se compra la otra se vende:
> Si compras btc con dólares estás haciendo 2 cosas:
> ...



no, no hay entrada de dólares si vendo alts y compro btc...
de la misma manera, no hay salida de dólares si vendo btc y compro alts


----------



## p_pin (25 Jul 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no, no hay entrada de dólares si vendo alts y compro btc...
> de la misma manera, no hay salida de dólares si vendo btc y compro alts



Joder esa respuesta parece un mantra :XX:

¿Por qué no regalas tus alts-churras?
Me dirás... por que valen "tanto fiat", y me costó "X inversión"

Entonces, por qué no entiendes que si cambias un activo (churras) por otro, ( BTC), estás desinvirtiendo tu dinero en uno, para invertirlo en otro?, y esa operación propicia que el precio en dólares del que vendes, baje, y del que compres, suba?
Por qué no se entiende que si tu vendes churras (aunque te las hayan regalado), hay otro "tipo" que ha tenido que comprar? (y poner fiat en algún momento)

No es necesario que entre "dinero nuevo" para que suba el precio en dólares, basta con el "dinero viejo" que entró en alts-churras quiera cambiarse por BTC

Imaginemos un tipo que vende crecepelo (del que funciona)

Y dice, vale vendo a 1.000 euros bote
Y le dice un tipo, oye me pillas sin efectivo, te doy mi coche por 10 botes
El tipo acepta, y ve que su crecepelo tiene éxito, decide subirle el precio
No ha habido fiat de por medio, pero sí intercambio de bienes que tienen un valor en fiat


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jul 2018)

Tercera parte de la serie de artículos de Andreas Brekken sobre LN:

Bitcoin Lightning Network #3: Paying for goods and services

El porcentaje respecto a capacidad de su nodo sigue disminuyendo. Representa ahora el 36% del total de la red LN ( Node: )

---------- Post added 25-jul-2018 at 17:00 ----------

LN en enero vs LN en Julio


----------



## Divad (25 Jul 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> Obvio, por eso has vuelto claro, a darnos lecciones de himbersión...te has hecho rico con tus aragon y tus dent verdad? Que tal los guppy? Y tus ethers se han ido a luna...hablamos de la dominancia otra vez?
> 
> Eres todo un bisionario konspiranoio tú, traete al paleto de pueblo del tixel con sus bcrash que hacėis un buen dúo humorístico de abuelos cebolleta henbidiosos y con el hojete en llamas...



Demuestra tus btc bitcoñito antes de mofarte, aquí los come mierdas (community manager) abundan [youtube]J_iTld4ap6U[/youtube]

Ya vendré a citarte para reírme cuando el amo creador del juego le clave la estocada a bitcoin :XX: hay que ser muy retrasado para creerse que criptolandia está libre de manipulación :XX::XX::XX:

Ya lo dije anteriormente, que vuelva a subir a 20k y al menos los bitcoñitos no podrán llorar de que podían salirse en paz (por si hay alguno que entró en máximos).

Ya sabéis que las plataformas eth, neo, qtum, eos,.. no tienen nada descentralizado y esto es lo que precisamente quiere la judiada, tener el dinero controlado y en caso de hackeo o fallo en el sistema volver atrás como si no hubiera pasado nada y que siga la fiesta. 

Bitcoin acabará triunfando en el mercado negro para intercambiar chapas que no sirven para nada... pero ahí estará el Sr. Mojón, feliz con tener la historia del Bitcoin en sus manos (HDD) y orgulloso de haber participado en el mayor timo del siglo :XX::XX::XX:

Una clase de matemáticas nivel básico para aprender como obtener una mayor rentabilidad.

Ahora mismo comprando la mierda de dent que acabarás necesitando (DATOS) para traficar con tus cryptos...
De llegar ath 0.1 






1 btc = $8050
Llegando a máximos $20k el beneficio sería 2.5 btc

Pero claro, ahora saldrás de que btc llegará a los 100k y serás tan iluso que las demás mierdas no subirán en la misma proporción? Pues seguramente dent sobrepase $1 (serían un capital de 10B y la mantendría dentro del top 100) :

Ya vendré a repartir lefa cuando todas las mierdas comiencen a subir 

Es más fácil subir btc que dent... para que veáis la manipulación absurda del juego...

```
quitar guión = https://media.discordapp.net/a-ttachments/416684019304890378/470791952330129408/unknown.png?width=507&height=701
```


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Jul 2018)

Se os ve jodidillos a los de las shitcoins. No me vengáis ahora con lloros y pataletas porque ya os lo avisamos.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jul 2018)

Una nueva herramienta para Lightning Network:

âš¡Lightning Node Match

Busca los mejores pares (peers) que complementan a los que ya tengamos e identifica los canales que tengamos con pares que lleven mucho tiempo inactivos; además si nuestra implementación es LND, devuelve el comando para poder cerrarlos.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2018 at 18:32 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se os ve jodidillos a los de las shitcoins. No me vengáis ahora con lloros y pataletas porque ya os lo avisamos.



Además de no tener npi... admite sin ningún tipo de problema que lo que másmola son las blockchain centralizadas.

Y mira que lleva tiempo el chaval por aquí 

¿Para que tanto camino para acabar con una blockchain centralizada? Que es lenta, ineficiente, costosa... para eso mejor una base de datos distribuida de toda la vida. No necesitas una blockchain si no te importa la descentralización.


----------



## Divad (25 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se os ve jodidillos a los de las shitcoins. No me vengáis ahora con lloros y pataletas porque ya os lo avisamos.



Jodidos están los que hacen hold, surfeando y dando pelotazos cuando te compran una oferta cerca de 0 te da mucha vida.

Quedarías como el puto amo si dijeras que cuando llegó a $20k te fuiste a tether o sacaste la pasta... pero seguramente no lo hiciste y no porque seas un fan bitcoñito, sino porque no tienes nada y vienes al foro a mantener engañado al rebaño.

El 5 de diciembre avisé de las rebajas que vendrían para principios de enero y avisaba de que el último día para salirse sería el 6
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS III

En el próximo ciclo con la adaptación masiva veremos quienes tienen la mejor mano y quienes serán los listos que obtengan la mayor rentabilidad 

He vuelto a postear porque me de la gana, faltaría más. Las gacelas nuevas deben de conoceros mejor para que decidan bien donde meter su dinero.


----------



## Pirro (25 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Jodidos están los que hacen hold, surfeando y dando pelotazos cuando te compran una oferta cerca de 0 te da mucha vida.
> 
> Quedarías como el puto amo si dijeras que cuando llegó a $20k te fuiste a tether o sacaste la pasta... pero seguramente no lo hiciste y no porque seas un fan bitcoñito, sino porque no tienes nada y vienes al foro a mantener engañado al rebaño.
> 
> ...



Esto no va sólo de tener mucho y ser el más rico de la calle.

No han entendido nada.


----------



## Divad (25 Jul 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Esto no va sólo de tener mucho y ser el más rico de la calle.
> 
> No han entendido nada.



Claro, esto va de querer ser más listo que la judiada que ha creado criptolandia y querer crear un mundo descentralizado gracias al fantasma Satoshi Naka*MOTO* ::::::

Tan forrados estáis que os pasáis la vida en el foro animando a las gacelas a entrar en btc y hacer hold :XX: 

Enseñar a ganar dinero? Saber donde obtener una mayor rentabilidad? Reconocer que criptolandia está manipulado? Nada de nada... pero sigamos engañando a la gente! Comprad bitcoins! qué se acaban y se van a ir a 1 millón de dolares :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Claro, esto va de querer ser más listo que la judiada que ha creado criptolandia y querer crear un mundo descentralizado gracias al fantasma Satoshi Naka*MOTO* ::::::
> 
> Tan forrados estáis que os pasáis la vida en el foro animando a las gacelas a entrar en btc y hacer hold :XX:
> 
> Enseñar a ganar dinero? Saber donde obtener una mayor rentabilidad? Reconocer que criptolandia está manipulado? Nada de nada... pero sigamos engañando a la gente! Comprad bitcoins! qué se acaban y se van a ir a 1 millón de dolares :XX::XX::XX:



Te estás equivocando de hilo. 
Ese es el de "Especulación con Bitcoin" ... oh wait!! 

En este no creo que se hable ni un 5% sobre comprar, vender y forrarse. Y los que lo hacen curiosamente son trolls que vienen a advertirnos 'desinteresadamente' o los bigblockers como Tixel, Keinur...


----------



## Divad (25 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Te estás equivocando de hilo.
> Ese es el de "Especulación con Bitcoin" ... oh wait!!
> 
> En este no creo que se hable ni un 5% sobre comprar, vender y forrarse. Y los que lo hacen curiosamente son trolls que vienen a advertirnos 'desinteresadamente' o los bigblockers como Tixel, Keinur...



Normal, aquí solo os dedicáis a lameros el cipote :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jul 2018)

Muy interesante charla de Pieter Wuille sobre posibles mejoras en script: firmas Schnorr, Taproot ([bitcoin-dev] Taproot: Privacy preserving switchable scripting), Sighash noinput (bips/bip-0118.mediawiki at master · bitcoin/bips · GitHub). 

Taproot, and Schnorr, and SIGHASH_NOINPUT, oh my! - YouTube

Transcripción del video (con referencias incluidas): 2018-07-09-taproot-schnorr-signatures-and-sighash-noinput-oh-my

Las diapositivas empleadas para el video: Taproot and Schnorr and SIGHASH_NOINPUT, oh my!

Según el mismo indica, todo lo que habla en el video es viable y posible mediante softforks.


----------



## Divad (25 Jul 2018)

Es fácil ponerse a contar cuentos y después no ver nada... Como vayan al mismo ritmo que las linternas mágicas os vais a comer bien comido el Mojón ::

Sabéis si también reduce la contaminación con las sidechains (hibrido PoW + PoS + Schnorr)? 

Satoshi NakaMOTO no aplicó Schnorr porque el juguete ya estaba cocinado años antes... como ya nos avisaron del cambio en 1988 que vamos a vivir...


----------



## tastas (25 Jul 2018)

Por fin salen algunos datos de Destinia. 1 millón de euros... Anuales? No sé en cualquier caso no les debe haber ido mal.

Destinia ya factura un millón de euros con 'bitcoins' | Noticias de Agencias de viajes | Revista de turismo Preferente.com

-------------

Hoy he leído por primera vez el término "Proof of Authority". Se ve que Alastria funciona con eso. Hacía mucho que no leía a expertos en el blockchain y he redescubierto por qué dejé de hacerlo.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Es fácil ponerse a contar cuentos y después no ver nada... Como vayan al mismo ritmo que las linternas mágicas os vais a comer bien comido el Mojón ::
> 
> Sabéis si también reduce la contaminación con las sidechains (hibrido PoW + PoS + Schnorr)?
> 
> Satoshi NakaMOTO no aplicó Schnorr porque el juguete ya estaba cocinado años antes... como ya nos avisaron del cambio en 1988 que vamos a vivir...



Cada post tuyo es aún peor que el anterior macho... No das una...

La patente de las firmas Schnorr caduco en el 2008.
Cuando se libera, en el 2011 Bernstein’s desarrolla la curva ed25519 y con ella empieza el desarrollo de diferentes herramientas.
"Though Curve25519 researchers have initiated much of the recent work on Schnorr signatures, it’s also entering the Bitcoin world thanks to Greg Maxwell and Pieter Wuille"
No se pudieron implementar antes porque Satoshi no tenia disponible el desarrollo de esas herramientas. Aquí hay más info:
rebooting-the-web-of-trust/Schnorr-Signatures--An-Overview.md at master · WebOfTrustInfo/rebooting-the-web-of-trust · GitHub

Y aquí la respuesta de Pieter Wuille a eso mismo: Why was ECDSA chosen over Schnorr Signatures in the inital design? - Bitcoin Stack Exchange

---------- Post added 26-jul-2018 at 07:10 ----------

Alex Bosworth esta probando los submarine swaps en mainnet. Pronto se podrá pasar directamente BTC/LTC/BCH (onchain) a LN de BTC/LTC (offchain):

Twitter


----------



## silverwindow (26 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Una nueva herramienta para Lightning Network:
> 
> âš¡Lightning Node Match
> 
> ...




Yo te lo explico tontin:

Para ganar mas pasta (fiat) y poder comprarme un yate y tarifa plana de putis toda la vida.

De verdad no entiendes que el potencial de revalorizacion de las alts es muy superior al de bitcoin? Ah que NEO no es descnetralizado?

Y a mi que cojones me importa?

Ah,q estas aqui por la tecnologia? Pues felicidades,yo estoy aqui por la pasta.Y la pasta estara en las alts.Quieres multiplcar x2 ? Fantastico, yo quiero un x50 ,y lo quiero en 1 semana,como ya lo consegui 1 vez.

La alts estan de rebajas.Alla cada uno.

Os estais haciendo muchas pajillas por una misera subida de 6800 a 8200 no?

Lo unico que sabeis hacer es hold y mirar la pantalla.
El mundo es de.los valientes.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Yo te lo explico tontin:
> 
> Para ganar mas pasta (fiat) y poder comprarme un yate y tarifa plana de putis toda la vida.
> 
> ...



Fantástico post, te han faltado los lambos 
Siempre tienen que haber cortos de miras cómo tu para alimentar los esquemas ponzi cómo ETH y sus "hijas", que es lo que son la mayoría de coins centralizadas. Por cierto que NEO era centralizado te lo tuve que explicar yo (ya me darás las gracias) en el hilo de las altcoins.

Twitter

Tienes dos opciones, o lo ves gratuitamente estudiando esa tecnología de la que te burlas, o lo ves palmando pasta cuando el esquema se derrumbe y los de arriba salgan corriendo a alguna isla.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Yo te lo explico tontin:
> 
> Para ganar mas pasta (fiat) y poder comprarme un yate y tarifa plana de putis toda la vida.
> 
> ...



Es una falacia decir que "el potencial de revalorización de las shitcoins es superior al de Bitcoin". Todas ellas, como bloque, no se revalorizan más que el Bitcoin. De hecho, el 99% de ellas ni siquiera existen fuera de los libros de órdenes de Binance y Poloniex.

Así que, si el 99% de las ICOs son estafas manifiestas y el 99% de las shitcoins ni siquiera existen, no sé qué cojones estáis intentando vender a los novatos.


----------



## silverwindow (26 Jul 2018)

Bueno,estoy de acuerdo q este tipo de conversaciones de fondo y de especulacion,son mas del hilo de altcoin.

Aqui solo hay auto-chupapollismo,hold, y pensamiento unico.

Las revalorizaciones salvajes,estan el las altcoins.Mires como lo mires.Pasadas a usd,mira si son reales.

Q tonteria es esa de que "en bloque" no se revalorizan mas? Ya estamos torciendo datos y con neolengua?
Pasa una shitcoin revalorizada un 700% a usd y veras si es real o no.

Aqui,en Poloniex, y en Burkinafaso.

Ademas no vendais motos en bitcoin,ya que el 99,99% de "hinversores" en btc,estan por la pasta y por "la futura revalorizacion" que creen que obtendran.


----------



## Arctic (26 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bueno,estoy de acuerdo q este tipo de conversaciones de fondo y de especulacion,son mas del hilo de altcoin.
> 
> Aqui solo hay auto-chupapollismo,hold, y pensamiento unico.
> 
> ...




Todos sabemos que el boleto de lotería al que posteriormente le cae el gordo es una inversión cojonuda. Gracias por compartirlo con nosotros.

En agradecimiento a tu gran argumentación te pongo aquí varias monedas que fueron TOP 10 en su día: Peercoin, Namecoin, Quark. A esas pobrecitas no les tocó ni la pedrea, pero seguro que a ti eso no te pasa. Tú controlas.


----------



## p_pin (26 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bueno,estoy de acuerdo q este tipo de conversaciones de fondo y de especulacion,son mas del hilo de altcoin.
> 
> Aqui solo hay auto-chupapollismo,hold, y pensamiento unico.
> *
> ...



El problema es conceptual... a qué se le llaman "revalorizaciones salvajes"??
Captura de la cotización actual de las principales alt-coins respecto a BTC en los últimos periodos: 1día, 7 días, 30, 90, 180 y 360 días.... casi todo en rojo, sólo eos o stellar a un año vista están en verde

¿Qué conclusiones sacas tú?
Yo te digo las mías... las alts pegan el subidón gordo cuando son muy poco conocidas, están poco repartidas y tienen poca liquidez. Se pega el pumpazo aprovechando lo anterior, y en cuanto ganan liquidez, si es que antes no se ha descubierto una estafa o que la coin es inútil, su precio se estabiliza y se acaban las subidas salvajes... a vivir del paraguas de BTC






Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

Bitcoin no se revaloriza tanto... por que no cae tanto... pero claro si tú nos quieres venir a vender que eres un _scalper_ que cazas las suelos y techos en "churra-coins", pues vale, te compro el libro


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Jul 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Todos sabemos que el boleto de lotería al que posteriormente le cae el gordo es una inversión cojonuda. Gracias por compartirlo con nosotros.
> 
> En agradecimiento a tu gran argumentación te pongo aquí varias monedas que fueron TOP 10 en su día: Peercoin, Namecoin, Quark. A esas pobrecitas no les tocó ni la pedrea, pero seguro que a ti eso no te pasa. Tú controlas.



A toro pasado, todos somos Manolete


----------



## bmbnct (26 Jul 2018)

La cartera para Android Mycellium pronto soportará Segwit.


----------



## Divad (26 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Cada post tuyo es aún peor que el anterior macho... No das una...
> 
> La patente de las firmas Schnorr caduco en el 2008.
> Cuando se libera, en el 2011 Bernstein’s desarrolla la curva ed25519 y con ella empieza el desarrollo de diferentes herramientas.
> ...



Caducó en el 2008 y el 3 de enero del 2009 sale el fantasma de la moto con bitcoin... 2 años sin hacer nada y ya para el 2011 """desarrollando""" herramientas :XX: van con mucha calma... :XX:






Para saber la revalorización de cada mierda con la que traficamos
Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com
por si los hay que quieran dar pelotazos 

Hacéis creer que estáis forrados o sois los putos amos con los bitcoins y os pasáis toda la vida en el foro... hasta en verano... es más fácil pensar que no tenéis nada y que estáis aquí haciendo vuestro trabajo...

[youtube]J_iTld4ap6U[/youtube]

:XX:


----------



## barborico (26 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> es más fácil pensar que no tenéis nada y que estáis aquí haciendo vuestro trabajo...



Y es más fácil pensar que todo es un timo. Que realmente tu existencia no vale nada. Que no importa nada de lo que hagas, porque total, al final se hará lo que el amo diga.

Esa es la mentalidad esclava, la tuya. Sea cierto o no, en ningún caso es beneficioso pensar así.


----------



## Divad (26 Jul 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Y es más fácil pensar que todo es un timo. Que realmente tu existencia no vale nada. Que no importa nada de lo que hagas, porque total, al final se hará lo que el amo diga.
> 
> Esa es la mentalidad esclava, la tuya. Sea cierto o no, en ningún caso es beneficioso pensar así.



Cierto que todo es un timo, pero uno debe de ser más inteligente que el timador y sacarle provecho para así acabar meándose en su cara.

Sin embargo aquí no hacéis nada por ayudar a los nuevos que entran... ninguno ha tenido la oportunidad de entrar a bitcoin cuando valía $1 o los ha minado a precio de risa y como está tan forrado... en vez de disfrutar de la pasta se pasa largas jornadas en los foros :XX:


----------



## barborico (26 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Cierto que todo es un timo, pero uno debe de ser más inteligente que el timador y sacarle provecho para así acabar meándose en su cara.



Cuando he dicho todo, me refería a toda la realidad. Y si toda la realidad es un timo, nadie que pueda existir puede ser más inteligente que el timador (creador). 



Divad dijo:


> Sin embargo aquí no hacéis nada por ayudar a los nuevos que entran... ninguno ha tenido la oportunidad de entrar a bitcoin cuando valía $1 o los ha minado a precio de risa y como está tan forrado... en vez de disfrutar de la pasta se pasa largas jornadas en los foros



Pues ya sabes, ponte a ayudarles.


----------



## Divad (26 Jul 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Cuando he dicho todo, me refería a toda la realidad. Y si toda la realidad es un timo, nadie que pueda existir puede ser más inteligente que el timador (creador).



Te vuelves a equivocar, puedes ser igual o más inteligente que el mismo creador ya que en la realidad que compartimos hemos sido creados a imagen y semejanza. Uno mismo tiene la opción de seguir en modo automático haciéndose el dormido o tomar el control de su recipiente y atraer a su realidad todo cuanto desee. Uno mismo se labra su camino... el "bien" y el "mal" no existe, TODO son experiencias y cada uno crea lo que siente o le han transmitido... 

[youtube]E3_NuWb9r2A[/youtube]







"Te advierto, quienquiera que fueres tú, que deseas sondear los arcanos de la naturaleza, que si no hallas dentro de ti mismo aquello que buscas, tampoco podrás hallarlo fuera. Si tú ignoras las excelencias de tu propia casa, ¿cómo pretendes encontrar otras excelencias? En ti se halla oculto el Tesoro de los Tesoros. Hombre, conócete a ti mismo y conocerás el universo y a los dioses". - Templo de Apolo

Nosce Te Ipsum



barborico dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, ponte a ayudarles.



Quienes no tengan ni puta idea y su lado racional se esté descojonando tras lo leído... le recomiendo la lectura de los dos libros;

primero el libro de Sara y después el Kybalion
Dropbox - Libros - Simplify your life

Quien quiera el libro de Sara de segunda mano está desde 111,99€ hasta 337,58€
Amazon.es: Opciones de compra: El libro de Sara (Relatos)

Disfruta!


----------



## bmbnct (26 Jul 2018)

Inversores institucionales cambian por primera vez futuros de bitcoin por bitcoins 'fisicos'

400 Bad Request

---------- Post added 26-jul-2018 at 22:46 ----------

Poloniex deslista unas shitcoins (Twitter) y ...


----------



## tastas (26 Jul 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Inversores institucionales cambian por primera vez futuros de bitcoin por bitcoins 'fisicos'
> 
> 400 Bad Request
> 
> ...



Me imagino a los banqueros teniendo que hacerse una cuenta con electrum, apuntando la semilla en un papel y pidiendo los bitcoins del contrato de futuro con las direcciones recién creadas y luego empezar a utilizar btc sin esperar a que sea un día de diario ni registros ni nada comprando un par de calcetines de alpaca y unos billetes de Destinia y se me pone una risita tonta porque lo próximo que harán será pagar el próximo soborno comisión ilegal en btc.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Sin embargo aquí no hacéis nada por ayudar a los nuevos que entran...



Para empezar, les ponemos sobre aviso de la existencia de scamcoins y les prevenimos sobre la gente sin escrúpulos que intentáis engañarles... que ya es bastante.


----------



## orbeo (27 Jul 2018)

Por aquí una fulana del comisionado de la SEC que da su voto negativo al asunto del ETF.

Que dice que de donde se toma el precio de referencia no ofrece garantías suficientes (entre otras cosas).

Es largo y mi inglish pitinglish. A ver si alguien se entera mejor.

......

Edito fake news


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jul 2018)

El nodo shitcoin ha cerrado todos sus canales bajando la capacidad de la red Lightning a 77 Bitcoins. 

Node:

Una pena, los artículos que escribía el autor estaban bien; falta uno aún.

---------- Post added 27-jul-2018 at 16:54 ----------

Hace un tiempo se expuso por aquí la imposibilidad de mantener un nodo completo ETH con toda la cadena en un PC de gama media alta. Y se menciono la posibilidad de que se delegara el alojamiento de estos nodos a terceros. Pues...

Infura gestiona la mayoría de los nodos de Ethereum poniendo en riesgo la descentralización | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## Divad (27 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Para empezar, les ponemos sobre aviso de la existencia de scamcoins y les prevenimos sobre la gente sin escrúpulos que intentáis engañarles... que ya es bastante.



[youtube]AHSxT7fKF4E[/youtube]

Respecto a como eth (la judiada de siempre) se va a follar su cadena os recomiendo leer lo siguiente:

What is Plasma? Plasma Cash?

Una pena que el caballo de troya tocho haya decidido apagar el nodo... :: se veía venir :XX: hay otros del mismo palo ≡ :fiufiu:

Parecía que las linternas mágicas serían el futuro... 8:


----------



## bubbler (27 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Academy90 (27 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Para mi, ahora mismo, la mejor forma de comprar sin KYC podría ser mediante Bitsquare. Aunque todavía hay opción de hacerlo utilizando los anuncios de localbitcoins en los que el anunciante postea su número de contacto de whatsapp o telegram. Contactas con él por ahí y le explicas que estás hasta los cojones del KyC de localbitcoins y que quieres realizar la compra cara a cara sin tener que desanonimizarte en localbitcoins. Alguno aceptará.



Gracias Mojón, y como ves lo de comprar BCH u otra altcoin en coinbase con KYC y luego mandarla a una cuenta binnace anónima y hacer el cambio a bitcoin?

Alguien sabe como de efectivo es este método de anonimizar?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Jul 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Me imagino a los banqueros teniendo que hacerse una cuenta con electrum, apuntando la semilla en un papel y pidiendo los bitcoins del contrato de futuro con las direcciones recién creadas y luego empezar a utilizar btc sin esperar a que sea un día de diario ni registros ni nada comprando un par de calcetines de alpaca y unos billetes de Destinia y se me pone una risita tonta porque lo próximo que harán será pagar el próximo soborno comisión ilegal en btc.
> 
> Taptap



Sin quererlo has dado una clave...y no todo el mundo está al loro....


----------



## tastas (28 Jul 2018)

Comprar en coinbase y anonimizar son antónimos.


Academy90 dijo:


> Gracias Mojón, y como ves lo de comprar BCH u otra altcoin en coinbase con KYC y luego mandarla a una cuenta binnace anónima y hacer el cambio a bitcoin?
> 
> Alguien sabe como de efectivo es este método de anonimizar?



Taptap


----------



## Divad (28 Jul 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Gracias Mojón, y como ves lo de comprar BCH u otra altcoin en coinbase con KYC y luego mandarla a una cuenta binnace anónima y hacer el cambio a bitcoin?
> 
> Alguien sabe como de efectivo es este método de anonimizar?



Si quieres anonimato tienes que traficar las chapas fuera de las exchanges tipo localbitcoins y como mucho solo usar las exchanges DEX.

Si quieres 100% anonimato empieza por piratear la wifi y así tu rastro por IP quedaría algo más oculto, pero tendrías que hacer más saltos para así joder a quien pillarte ::

A la que hagas una TX a una exchange con tus datos ya trazan todos tus movimientos. Si mueves el dinero a monero, te creas una cartera limpia recibiendo el dinero y haces una TX a alguna de las anteriores cuentas no te habrá servido de nada que pasases a monero.


----------



## DEREC (28 Jul 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Comprar en coinbase y anonimizar son antónimos.
> 
> Taptap



Pues yo no lo veo mala idea. Si tienes intencion de comprar BTC para hodlear, compras la shitcoin mas inutil ,la transfieres a otro exchange en el que no estes identificado y compras tus BTC. Si dentro de un tiempo hacienda cruza datos
con el exchange solo veran que que has palmado hasta la camisa.


----------



## tastas (28 Jul 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo mala idea. Si tienes intencion de comprar BTC para hodlear, compras la shitcoin mas inutil ,la transfieres a otro exchange en el que no estes identificado y compras tus BTC. Si dentro de un tiempo hacienda cruza datos
> con el exchange solo veran que que has palmado hasta la camisa.



Mientras los btc no tengan que ver la luz el método no parece malo, no lo había visto de ese modo.

Taptap


----------



## Academy90 (28 Jul 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo mala idea. Si tienes intencion de comprar BTC para hodlear, compras la shitcoin mas inutil ,la transfieres a otro exchange en el que no estes identificado y compras tus BTC. Si dentro de un tiempo hacienda cruza datos
> con el exchange solo veran que que has palmado hasta la camisa.



Es lo que creo que voy a hacer, scomprar en coinbase algo como BCH o eth y pasarlo a binance anónimo donde lo cambio por BTC. 

Binnace permite retiradas de hasta 2 BTC/dia sin KYC pero quería comentar si alguien más lo ha hecho de esta manera.

La idea es hodlear los BTC hasta que se puedan gastar sin pasar por Fiat.

Hay alguna shitcoin en particular que recomendeis comprar? Coinbase solo me deja 
BCH ETH Y LTC y de estás tres creo que compraría BCH pero estoy abierto a sugerencias..


----------



## bmbnct (28 Jul 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Es lo que creo que voy a hacer, scomprar en coinbase algo como BCH o eth y pasarlo a binance anónimo donde lo cambio por BTC.
> 
> Binnace permite retiradas de hasta 2 BTC/dia sin KYC pero quería comentar si alguien más lo ha hecho de esta manera.
> 
> La idea es hodlear los BTC hasta que se puedan gastar sin pasar por Fiat.



Has probado Bisq? 

GitHub - bisq-network/bisq-desktop: Bisq is a private, safe and decentralized way to exchange @bitcoin for national currencies and other cryptocurrencies. Get it at https://bisq.network/downloads.

No necesitas realizar KYC para comprar Bitcoins mediante SEPA y las claves privadas las controlas tu en todo momento. 

Es p2p y la transferencia la realizas directamente al que te vende los Bitcoins. 

Si quieres anonimizarlo aun más; lo puedes hacer reenviándolos a través de la red Lightning Network (por ahora tiene poco volumen y a de hacerse poco a poco pero las comisiones por realizarlo son prácticamente 0).

Similar a lo que comentáis serán los intercambios atómicos (atomic swaps) que ya se estan testando en la red principal.


----------



## bmbnct (31 Jul 2018)

Buen hilo de Miguel Vidal (el último punto sobre todo ):

0/ Con afán constructivo y porque confío en la buena fe de @VisualPolitik y @sr_fonseca, voy a tratar de explicar los errores de su último vídeo sobre "el" blockchain https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAjtCmA-vxE Para alertar a quien lo vea pero también por si sirve para la próxima vez. Hilo va 

1/ Desde el min. 1 se incurre en la idea errónea de que un mecanismo que forma parte del funcionamiento de Bitcoin (colocar transacciones en bloques que se encadenan para formar un registro) puede desgajarse como "tecnología" inmutable y reutilizarse "para muchas otras cosas".

2/ Quizá no lo sepan, pero este mantra lo venimos escuchando desde 2014 en boca de ejecutivos de banca, periodistas y políticos. Y de toda clase de 'scammers', oportunistas y vendehumos. Todos comparten algo en común: su incomprensión de cómo funciona en realidad Bitcoin.

3/ La blockchain NO sirve "para muchas cosas": no es de propósito general y solo sirve para casos muy esquina. Junto a la PoW resuelve un viejo problema que durante décadas solo ha interesado a cypherpunks. Se puede decir sin temor a equivocarte que no lo vas a necesitar nunca. https://twitter.com/mvidallopez/status/1024361954901716992/photo/1

4/ El dinero digital que no necesita un tercero de confianza ha sido hasta hoy la única implementación válida de la tecnología blockchain. El resto de "blockchains" no pasa del estado de prototipos, hype para obtener financiación (ICOs) o para capturar subvenciones (rent-seeking)

5/ La blockchain, tal y como la conocemos, obedece a un propósito explícito: emitir una moneda y mover valor online sin la necesidad de un 3º de confianza. No es un modo eficaz ni barato de realizar transacciones por Internet. Es ineficaz comparado con soluciones centralizadas.

6/ Hay muchas formas más fáciles y eficientes de registrar transacciones. La única ventaja de la blockchain es q evita la necesidad de confiar en una tercera parte. Los únicos usos se dan allí donde eliminar al intermediario justifica el aumento del coste y la pérdida de eficacia

7/ En particular, no tiene sentido que una organización (o "proyecto") utilice algo creado para funcionar sin nadie al mando... ¿para qué quieres solucionar un problema que no tienes si puedes hacerlo con una sencilla, segura y funcional base de datos (distribuida o no)?

8/ Además o eres realmente descentralizado (y salvo Bitcoin, ninguna altcoin lo es) o la "magia" (las propiedades de Bitcoin) se volatilizan, para convertirse en una insegura, lenta, cara e ineficiente base de datos. Las propiedades como sound money de Bitcoin no son replicables. https://twitter.com/mvidallopez/status/1024364746202656768/photo/1

9/ Imaginemos el improbable caso de q una organización se empeñe en usar una blockchain en lugar de base de datos (DB): ¿a quién le interesa? Le importa a VisualPolitik qué motor de DB usa el BBVA o el Santander? Seguirán siendo bancos y ofreciendo lo mismo que con una DB normal! https://twitter.com/mvidallopez/status/1024365864668282880/photo/1

10/ Los smart contracts tampoco son extrapolables a "muchas cosas". En particular no son buenos para mezclarlos con objetos físicos o centralizados, como el ejemplo que ponéis de la casa en Frisco https://medium.com/@fiscalidadbtc/los-contratos-inteligentes-y-el-derecho-c5ef82b1641

11/ Hay que dejar de atribuir las propiedades de Bitcoin a cualquier blockchain. Las blockchains NO son inmutables de serie. La de Bitcoin sí es inmutable porque está respaldada por miles de nodos, la red más potente del planeta y posee enormes incentivos para seguir siéndolo.

12/ El vídeo confunde las propiedades de Bitcoin con las de cualquier blockchain. Una blockchain por sí sola es terriblemente ineficiente: en un sistema centralizado, un simple portátil podría procesar en solo 20 seg. TODAS las transacciones que Bitcoin realiza en un día entero!

13/ La obsesión por la blockchain como algo con entidad propia es un ejemplo de lo que Feyman denominó "cargo cult" https://t.co/hUcCZHMdhu Es como creer que si usas Kubernetes te convertirás en Google, porque Google usa internamente Kubernetes...

14/ Salvo en el caso de Bitcoin, la blockchain es una forma de intentar resolver un problema que no existe, que por definición ninguna organización tiene, y por medio de una máquina de Rube Goldberg... ¿qué podría salir mal? https://t.co/hdBe2txkyl

15/ No hay forma de replicar las propiedades de Bitcoin (dinero sólido, escasez, inmutabilidad...) por razones conocidas pero largas de explicar, pese a que el código fuente y su base de datos está disponible para cualquiera que quiera hacer una obra derivada (es software libre).

16/ ¿Interesa a los bancos? Ya he explicado que no tiene sentido en empresas. Es impensable además que una tecnología diseñada para eliminar la mediación de una 3ª parte pueda acabar siendo de alguna utilidad para los intermediarios a los que se supone tiene que hacer desaparecer

17/ A los bancos no les sirve para nada ni les soluciona problema alguno. Son víctimas de este tocomocho. Los vendehumo les han dicho que se puede desgajar de Bitcoin y quedarse con sus propiedades. Pero no es posible. Algunos ya lo saben y lo usan como marketing o rent-seeking.

18/ El hype de las blockchains privadas ("permissioned") se empieza a venir abajo. Esto es de hoy mismo: https://t.co/FsmjAEAkUU "Bitcoin not blockchain". Permissionless.

19/ Y sí, hay muchos prototipos de "blockchains" privadas que se anuncian a los cuatro vientos. Pero no se ha comercializado ninguno porque resultan más costosos que métodos más simples que dependen de bases de datos.

20/ ¿Significa que nada de esto tiene valor? Estamos ante la mayor innovación tecnológica desde la aparición de Internet y la 1ª forma de escasez digital. Y ante la forma de dinero más sólido que hemos conocido nunca (incluyendo el oro). Pero se llama Bitcoin, no blockchain. FIN

https://twitter.com/mvidallopez/status/1024361057639378944?s=19

---------- Post added 31-jul-2018 at 21:54 ----------

El Hashrate de bitcoin sigue batiendo récords.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Buen hilo de Miguel Vidal (el último punto sobre todo ):
> 
> 0/ Con afán constructivo y porque confío en la buena fe de @VisualPolitik y @sr_fonseca, voy a tratar de explicar los errores de su último vídeo sobre "el" blockchain https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAjtCmA-vxE Para alertar a quien lo vea pero también por si sirve para la próxima vez. Hilo va
> 
> ...



El texto no está mal. De hecho, está bastante bien, pero hay varias cosas que se le escapan y que sólamente los que llevamos aquí la tira de tiempo, conocemos. Así que, si alguien tiene twitter y se lo quiere hacer llegar de mi parte, pues por mi no hay problema.

Apreciaciones mejorables (según mi punto de vista):

En el punto número 5 dice que "La blockchain, tal y como la conocemos, obedece a un propósito explícito: emitir una moneda y mover valor online sin la necesidad de un 3º de confianza."

Esto no es cierto. La cadena de bloques descentralizada, junto con la prueba de trabajo, lo que permiten es construir y ofrecer certidumbre a los usuarios. Los usuarios utilizan esa certidumbre que ofrece el sistema para crear un sistema monetario que no requiere de depositar confianza en un tercero, pero esto es sólo un primer uso que se le ha dado a dicha certidumbre, pero puede tener alguno más, como por ejemplo la construcción y ejecución de smart contracts o el acceso de software autónomo a una flecha de tiempo descentralizada.

En el punto 6 dice "Hay muchas formas más fáciles y eficientes de registrar transacciones. La única ventaja de la blockchain es q evita la necesidad de confiar en una tercera parte."

Esto es incorrecto. No es la única ventaja. Hay otra ventaja que, en el futuro, podría tener una importancia CAPITAL. La blockchain permite el acceso libre y anónimo al sistema. Tan libre, tan libre, como que es la única forma que se conoce hasta ahora para que un software autónomo pueda emplear el concepto de valor (=dinero) sin necesidad de intervención humana. Pensad en la cantidad de captchas, tarjetas de coordenadas, sms a teléfonos, usuarios, passwords, two factor authentifications, etc. tenéis que resolver/completar antes de poder empezar a utilizar cuentas bancarias/paypals... todo eso son barreras de entrada a sistemas monetarios que impiden a los "bots" actuar y que la blockchain convierte en innecesarias.

Bitcoin es el dinero de todos, incluso de los "bots"


----------



## bmbnct (1 Ago 2018)

Hoy se cumple un año desde el UASF (user activated softfork); un día en el que quedo patente la fortaleza de los usuarios en lo que es Bitcoin. Gracias al UASF seguimos teniendo un bitcoin libre de centralización y libre de escalar en la mejor y más inteligente manera posible.


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2018)

Saben los lectores que no tienen ni puta idea de cryptos que están siendo engañados?

Cómo pretende bitcoin reducir el consumo energético ante una adaptación masiva? Se están gastando la pasta los bitcoñitos en construir centrales nucleares?







Sabéis que tanto criticar PoS... al final si quieren seguir en criptolandia van a tener que hacer un híbrido PoS + PoW... las linternas mágicas son un timo que solo los frikis usaran en un mercado negro llegando a valer $1 o los regalarán ::

Sabe el lector que si quiere hacerse rico no tiene que invertir en bitcoin?

1btc ahora hasta ath se obtendría 2,64 






Sabe el lector que si los bitcoñitos que parasitan por el foro fuesen ricos no estarían precisamente pasando horas y horas en el foro incluyendo en verano?

Sabe el lector que ante una adaptación masiva en Octubre no tendrá más oportunidades de hacerse asquerosamente rico y los bitcoñitos come mierdas habrán cumplido con su cometido?

El lector no sospecha de entrar en el hilo y ver como se lamen siempre el cipote? 

Si el lector quiere pasta se irá a las alts, si quiere hacer el gilipollas escoja bitcoin :XX:


----------



## MIP (1 Ago 2018)

Lo de que no tiene sentido en el entorno empresarial, porque siempre se puede hacer de modo más eficiente con un sistema centralizado, no es siempre cierto.

Conozco empresas que están enlazadas con otras a nivel logístico y financiero, y tienen que interactuar para enviarse mutuamente información de mercancías, y lo que es más delicado, de consolidaciones financieras.

Salvo que una de ellas sea la matriz o sea una empresa extraordinariamente mayor que las demás (tipo un banco o una gran operadora teleco), os aseguro que todas las empresas implicadas JAMAS aceptarán que una sola de las otras partes controle el sistema. 

Conozco proyectos de este tipo en los que se han tardado meses solamente en negociar este aspecto, con decenas de reuniones y tiempo perdido. Al final siempre se arregla de un modo: que todos acepten que alguien haga de parte centralizada, normalmente alguna consultora "Big Four" para tener a todos contentos.

Es aquí donde una relativamente sencilla aplicación de blockchain, aunque sea permisionada, se mearía en la cara de cualquier otra solución, pudiendo poner en marcha un sistema viable en cuestión de días, en el cual nadie necesitaría una parte centralizada, y todas las empresas tendrían su copia del libro de movimientos, perfectamente notarizados con las claves privadas de cada uno.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Ago 2018)

Calma y HODL a todos, para troleos y verborrea ya están el principal o conspiraciones ::

PD. ¿Cómo véis a Monero para meterse ahora? Siempre me ha dado la impresión de estar infravalorada.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Lo de que no tiene sentido en el entorno empresarial, porque siempre se puede hacer de modo más eficiente con un sistema centralizado, no es siempre cierto.
> 
> Conozco empresas que están enlazadas con otras a nivel logístico y financiero, y tienen que interactuar para enviarse mutuamente información de mercancías, y lo que es más delicado, de consolidaciones financieras.
> 
> ...



Pero para eso con una base de datos distribuida es suficiente. En que punto es necesaria una blockchain?

---------- Post added 01-ago-2018 at 15:41 ----------




Profesor Falken dijo:


> Calma y HODL a todos, para troleos y verborrea ya están el principal o conspiraciones ::
> 
> PD. ¿Cómo véis a Monero para meterse ahora? Siempre me ha dado la impresión de estar infravalorada.



Eso supongo que sabrán responderte en el hilo de especulación de alts.


----------



## MIP (1 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pero para eso con una base de datos distribuida es suficiente. En que punto es necesaria una blockchain?




Necesitas a alguien que valide que las transacciones son correctas y que las ha realizado quien dice ser, de una forma comprobable por todas las partes. 

Con una bbdd distribuida ¿quien se encargaría de eso?


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2018)

Dónde están las patentes de los dispositivos que llevan la linterna mágica? Las inversiones de multinacionales en la linterna mágica para su desarrollo? Los chinos comprobando que los dispositivos sacados de fábrica funcionan correctamente? 

Bitcoin es HUMO alimentado por los come mierdas del foro (comunnity manager)
[youtube]J_iTld4ap6U[/youtube]

No tienen nada, solo se repiten a decir: comprad y hacer hold... ::


----------



## bmbnct (1 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Necesitas a alguien que valide que las transacciones son correctas y que las ha realizado quien dice ser, de una forma comprobable por todas las partes.
> 
> Con una bbdd distribuida ¿quien se encargaría de eso?



Nadie se encarga. Ese es el punto no? Si hay necesidad de intercambio de datos entre diferentes organizaciones tendrían que disponer de bases de datos comunes o replicadas que se sincronicen.

Las bbdd ademas cuentan con sus propios sistemas de seguridad que llegando a un cosenso entre las partes puede ser suficiente. 

No se, quizás sea porque desconozco el ámbito que comentas. Pero donde yo me muevo veo su aplicación 'tosca' e innecesaria. Y si hay que revertir un error que alguien haya cometido? En la bbdd se arregla fácil pero una blockchain?

---------- Post added 01-ago-2018 at 16:10 ----------

Al hilo de lo que hablamos: 

Forrester Research: 90% de las iniciativas blockchain de empresas estadounidenses nunca llegarán a ser operativas


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Eso supongo que sabrán responderte en el hilo de especulación de alts.



Cierto, mea culpa, me había equivocado de hilo.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ago 2018)

Lo que dice @MIP tiene cierto sentido. 

Si hablamos de diferentes empresas o filiales de una misma empresa que tienen que compartir informacion en la que nadie se fie de nadie y no se quiera depender de un tercero que audite que nadie haga trampa entonces una blockchain podria tener sentido.

Pero tampoco lo veo como algo trivial porque para funcionar todos tendrian que ser capaces de validar que los movimientos de los demas sean correctos y eso en algunos casos quizas no sea posible.

Habría que estudiar el caso concreto, qué es exactamente lo que se quiere registrar, cómo se puede validar por cada participante y alguna cosa más que seguro que ahora se me escapa.

Al final se trataria de reducir el coste de pagar a un auditor externo además de no tener que depender de él a cambio del mayor coste de mantener una blockchain respecto a una bbdd de toda la vida. No descarto que haya casos en los que sea posible.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Ago 2018)

Recapitulando este último mes de Julio:

01: Lightningspin.com has routed 400 payments worth 6M satoshis for a combined $0.10 in fees

02: Coinbase launches its custodial service for institutional investors

03: Users can now create their own assets on the Liquid sidechain

04: According to Bitrefill’s blockchain analysis, Bitpay lost over half of their payment traffic since implementing BIP70

05: A comparison between proof-of-stake and the central banking system & What developers have learned from bootstrapping the Lightning Network & The state of merchant adoption

06: Pieter Wuille submits a Bitcoin Improvement Proposal for Schnorr signatures

07: The capacity of the Lightning Network has been steadily rising

08: Someone becomes the biggest node on the Lightning Network by opening $50k worth of channels

09: BTCPayServer has integrated with the Lightning Network & Ledger launches Leder Live, a companion app for their hardware wallet

10: 100 Merchants can trial Bitcoin’s Lightning Network risk free through CoinGate

11: Another day, another bank laundering $8b while claiming Bitcoin is for criminals

12: A house is sold for bitcoin in the United States

13: Billionaire Steven Cohen invests in cryptocurrency hedge fund

14: There are 3 blocks over 2MB in a row & A 45 min talk on future technological upgrades to Bitcoin & Someone livestreams eating M&M’s from a Lightning-powered candy dispenser

15: Over 40% of all transactions now use SegWit, while some large companies still haven’t adopted it & A stress test of all the popular metal cold storage devices

16: Dave helps recover someones lost 2.44 btc & A story from someone working at a financial firm on how they treat clients asking about bitcoin & A community member translates Bitcoin.org into his native language - Serbian

17: The bitcoin price rises $1000 in a day with a clear example of how connected exchanges are now

18: A reminder to properly secure your bitcoins

19: A billionaire states he has 1% of his wealth in bitcoin & It is now possible to buy Amazon gift cards with Lightning & A US Congressman says bitcoin is for criminals, while his own funding source is from illegal gambling

20: Blockchain.com still hasn’t implemented SegWit despite promises & Robin Hood (the movie) is partnering with Robinhood (the app) to give away $50k in cryptocurrency

21: The Lightning Network now has over 10k channels & An infographic on how to identify cryptocurrency scams

22: Google is allowing some cryptocurrency ads again

23: People discuss a Bitcoin ETF decision on 10th of August & The upgrade path to post-quantum computing & How Square could help bitcoin adoption

24: New Zap desktop and iOS apps

25: A visualisation of the Lightning Network growth over the past 6 months & Stratis to release a Bitcoin privacy solution using masternodes based on the TumbleBit protocol & Skrill users can now buy and sell bitcoin

26: A resort in Sri Lanka is accepting bitcoin & Mycelium android wallet is implementing SegWit support a year late & Marco Polo got laughed away by the Venetian Republic upon introducing paper money

27: An SEC Commissioner disagrees with a bitcoin ETF rejection & Google bans cryptocurrency mining apps from its Play Store

28: An article on what happened when Jameson Lopp, a Bitcoin engineer, got SWATted a year ago

29: Bitcoin Core 0.16.2 is released & Bitcoin adoption in New Hampshire & A petition to free Ross Ulbricht reaches 43k signatures

30: Kim Kardashian mentions bitcoin on Instagram to her 114M followers

31: Iran’s bitcoin trading volume rises as their currency loses value due to US sanctions & Ross Ulbricht’s murder-for-hire charges dropped related to the Silk Road

Reddit - Bitcoin - r/Bitcoin recap - July 2018

---------- Post added 01-ago-2018 at 22:10 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo que dice @MIP tiene cierto sentido.
> 
> Si hablamos de diferentes empresas o filiales de una misma empresa que tienen que compartir informacion en la que nadie se fie de nadie y no se quiera depender de un tercero que audite que nadie haga trampa entonces una blockchain podria tener sentido.
> 
> ...



Y ademas de validar las transacciones cómo se asegura la cadena frente a ataques internos y/o externos? No costará más esta seguridad, que el auditor externo?
Quien paga el coste energético de revertir la cadena en caso de error u otro motivo?
Si el algoritmo de consenso es pow, porque no usar una sidechain de Bitcoin como Liquid para crear su propio activo? O incluso RSK (aunque aun depende de checkpoints federados para el 2waypeg ya que esta pendiente de aprovacion de un BIP en Bitcoin, el cual no parece que vaya a hacerse) donde tiene el mismo lenguaje, para mal y para bien, que ETH para smartcontracts. 

Yo personalmente una blockchain no la veo como solucion optima, aunque quizás en algún entorno muy concreto lo sea.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Ago 2018)

Competencia para Bitmain que siempre en bueno:

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (2 Ago 2018)

No suelo poner artículos que hablen sobre precios, especulación... pero este me ha parecido bastante equilibrado y razonado.

Bitcoin: we don

Conclusión:

"We think the market likely needs more time to absorb the recent 36 month rally, which could produce lower prices. We don’t foresee new all time highs in Bitcoin for 2018, and unless data starts suggesting differently, we are expecting mostly sideways or lower price action."


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Ago 2018)

Por el reddit inglés están bastante emocionados con el ETF, dicen que esta vez sí que se aceptará. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## bmbnct (2 Ago 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por el reddit inglés están bastante emocionados con el ETF, dicen que esta vez sí que se aceptará. ¿Qué os parece?



Francamente, bitcoin no lo necesita, es mejor fomentar su adopción educando en sus propiedades como dinero 'sólido', mejorar la experiencia de usuario...
Apoyar la descentralización de bitcoin, UASF... y por otro lado demandar los ETF me parece un oximoron. Con el aumento de la demanda, uso, efecto red, segundas capas, privacidad, halvings. ... llegará irremediablemente el aumento en su cotización. 
Pero bueno, no depende de la comunidad Bitcoin así que será lo que la SEC quiera.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Ago 2018)

Cada vez más cerca de poder utilizar un nodo lightning con Neutrino, un cliente ligero de bitcoin. 
Hay que esperar a la versión 0.5 de LND para que salga oficialmente, pero con unas modificaciones, por si alguien se anima, ya es posible: 

multi: update primary interfaces to be compatible with latest version of BIP 158, use latest btcd+neutrino+btcwallet by Roasbeef · Pull Request #1579 · lightningnetwork/lnd · GitHub

Hay quien ya lo tiene funcionando en un dispositivo de 10$ (RPi0):







Estamos a dos pasos de poder tener un nodo LND en el teléfono móvil o en cualquier dispositivo con recursos limitados (sobre todo de almacenamiento)

Twitter


----------



## vpsn (3 Ago 2018)

Entonces como vamos, cuando podre cagarme en la mesa del jefe? Mi proxima "" performance review"" es en unos meses y creo que es un buen momento.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Ago 2018)

En el exchange Okex hay un agujero de casi 1000 bitcoins. Han dejado a un usuario tener una posición abierta que en caso de ser liquidada no podian cubrir; y ahora la solucion es que la paguen todos los que están en corto quitándoles un dinero que ya ha sido pagado.

"At current prices (~$7850) this will cause -950 BTC in "system losses"

But if the market continues to drop, the loss on the unfilled order will continue to get worse, moving the clawback rate higher and higher (as bad as 40-50% potentially)"

OKEx $460 Million Bitcoin Long Liquidated But Not Filled: Crypto Has a New Elephant in the Room


----------



## MIP (3 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> En el exchange Okex hay un agujero de casi 1000 bitcoins. Han dejado a un usuario tener una posición abierta que en caso de ser liquidada no podian cubrir; y ahora la solucion es que la paguen todos los que están en corto quitándoles un dinero que ya ha sido pagado.
> 
> "At current prices (~$7850) this will cause -950 BTC in "system losses"
> 
> ...





Lo cuentan como si fuera problema de Bitcoin, no amigos, es problema del exchange. 

Recuerden niños: si montan un exchange no olviden dar un curso basico de gestion automatizada del riesgo.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Lo cuentan como si fuera problema de Bitcoin
> ....



Pues como siempre, todo sea por esparcir FUD.

Hablando de exchanges, parece que la vuelta de MtGox esta cerca: 
Revised Basic Policy for Preparing a Rehabilitation Plan (as of August 1, 2018)


----------



## bmbnct (3 Ago 2018)

Nuevo fichaje en el equipo de la cartera Samourai dice que pronto va a aparecer nuevo software y herramientas para dispositivos iOS.

Twitter


----------



## Patanegra (3 Ago 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Gracias Mojón, y como ves lo de comprar BCH u otra altcoin en coinbase con KYC y luego mandarla a una cuenta binnace anónima y hacer el cambio a bitcoin?
> 
> Alguien sabe como de efectivo es este método de anonimizar?



una manera de anonimizar BTC en DEX (aviso es una de mis monedas):

NIX Ghost Protocol Elements | NIX Platform
_
The NIX Ghost Protocol will consist initially of several privacy elements that will continue to be evolved and built on top of. At launch, the NIX platform will enable Zerocoin with one-time-addressing outputs, i.e., stealth outputs coupled with Tor networking. Zerocoin helps scramble user data by creating a system that makes it impossible to guess the correct original location of assets. The stealth outputs create a blockchain element that conceals the destination output resulting in a non-traceable address location. These two mechanisms provide receiver and sender privacy. Integrated with a layering of Tor networking, users will have both blockchain privacy as well as networking privacy. The use of Bulletproof integrations will keep being researched and developed into the NIX Ghost Protocol, yet will not be available on main-net release._


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2018)

Noticia importante de cara a la adopción:

Twitter


----------



## tastas (3 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Noticia importante de cara a la adopción:
> 
> Twitter



Yo sigo sin entender la necesidad de tener papelitos de btc en tu fondo de pensiones cuando es mucho más fácil comprar btc y guardarlos hasta la jubilación o hasta que te dé la gana.

Taptap


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2018)

Esto también me parece interesante:



> Pero los planes de la startup plantean la posibilidad de un objetivo aún más ambicioso: usar Bitcoin para agilizar e interrumpir el mundo de los pagos minoristas al mover a los consumidores de pasar las tarjetas de crédito a escanear sus aplicaciones de Bitcoin. La oportunidad de mercado es gigantesca: los consumidores en todo el mundo están pagando altos honorarios de tarjeta de crédito o compras en línea por $ 25 billones al año en compras anuales.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender la necesidad de tener papelitos de btc en tu fondo de pensiones cuando es mucho más fácil comprar btc y guardarlos hasta la jubilación o hasta que te dé la gana.
> 
> Taptap



Si no tienes la clave privada no tienes bitcoins, el resto humo; que se lo digan a los Venezolanos: 
Twitter


----------



## Pirro (3 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender la necesidad de tener papelitos de btc en tu fondo de pensiones cuando es mucho más fácil comprar btc y guardarlos hasta la jubilación o hasta que te dé la gana.
> 
> Taptap



La mayoría de la gente -lo que en los foros anglos llaman el 'average Joe'- no está todavía mentalmente preparada para guardar grandes sumas bajo una clave privada y no tener detrás a una institución corrupta que custodie lo suyo y que pueda restaurar sus claves si se les olvidan o las extravían.

La mayoría de la gente usa el nombre de algún familiar/mascota y fechas de nacimiento como clave, muchas veces usando para TODO la misma clave -como mi parienta, mismamente-

Realmente, la mayoría de la gente no está preparada para ser libre


----------



## orbeo (3 Ago 2018)

Twitter

A ver en qué queda esto.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2018 at 18:46 ----------

Y relacionado con lo que comentaba Parlakistan antes. Tweet del NYSE.

Twitter


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ago 2018)

Oensad en alguien que conozcais muy ceporro o anti tecnologia.

De verdad creeis que podria usar bitcoin? Claro que no.

La gente quiere llamar al banco oq ha perdido la clave.Punto.

Por ni hablar de los yayos que van con la libreta a ventanilla pq de targetas y esas cosas no entienden.

Ay hijobsacame 100 euros que yo no se usar la maquina esa.


----------



## p_pin (3 Ago 2018)

Mi abuelo no usa internet... internet no sirve


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Ago 2018)

Si no se llega al 100% de la población no sirve.

Si los ceporros no son capaces de usarlo no sirve.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Oensad en alguien que conozcais muy ceporro o anti tecnologia.
> 
> De verdad creeis que podria usar bitcoin? Claro que no.
> 
> ...



¿Tú lo de la curva de adopción de una tecnología sabes de qué va? ¿Cuándo enviaste tú tu primer email y cuándo lo hizo tu abuelo? ¿Cuántos años tuvieron que transcurrir y cuántos cambios en la interfaz tuvieron que ocurrir para ello?

En toda adopción natural de tecnología están los early adopters y los laggers.

Y no, no te creas que tú fuiste uno de los "early adopters" del email. Los early adopters del email enviaron sus primeros emails en los 60 - 70.


----------



## Lord Vader (3 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Oensad en alguien que conozcais muy ceporro o anti tecnologia.
> 
> De verdad creeis que podria usar bitcoin? Claro que no.
> 
> ...





El futuro nunca es como lo imaginamos.

Recuerdo a Juan Antonio Cebrián en el programa turno de noche, una madrugada a principios/mediados de los '90, contando que eran la primera radio española que había recibido un email. Si no recuerdo mal, enviado desde una universidad.

Yo ya sabía lo que era un ordenador, pero me calentaba la cabeza aquella noche pensando como naríces se podría hacer eso y sobre todo, cuando podría hacerlo yo, teniendo en cuenta lo difícil y laborioso que parecía.

Por supuesto, ninguna de las ideas que imaginé tienen nada que ver con como han ocurrido las cosas. 
Esto será igual. Será tan fácil como mandar un mail o un wassapt. Hasta la octogenaria de mi tía Emilia usa wassapt.
Tenlo por seguro.


----------



## Nico (4 Ago 2018)

lord vader dijo:


> Hasta la octogenaria de mi tía Emilia usa wassapt.




Tu octogenaria tía Emilia *usa Pay Pal* y lo sabes.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ago 2018)

Whatsapp es facil,y ademas si te equivocas no piedres todos tus ahorros.

El tema de guardad dinero es mucho mas sensible que un puto programa de mensajeria.

Tiene qye llover muchl para que tu octogenaria tia haga una transaccion en cryptos.

Tu octogenaria tia compra todo por amazon con el dash button ese y le llevan el paquete en dron, y lo sabes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Whatsapp es facil,y ademas si te equivocas no piedres todos tus ahorros.
> 
> El tema de guardad dinero es mucho mas sensible que un puto programa de mensajeria.
> 
> Tiene qye llover muchl para que tu octogenaria tia haga una transaccion en cryptos.



Por eso estamos todavía en la fase temprana de adopción.

Todavía queda para que enviar bitcoins sea tan sencillo como deslizar un dedo sobre una pantalla, o acercar el móvil a una antena y darle "ok" a un botón en la pantalla.

De todos modos, aun siendo más rápido, cómodo y seguro, muchos abuelos ni siquiera se molestan en aprender a utilizar la banca online y siguen yendo todos los putos meses a actualizar la cartilla del banco. Hay que tener en cuenta que habrá un porcentaje de la población que tiene una gran aversión al cambio y que son literalmente ovejas que desean ser pastoreadas por el Estado, sobretodo en España.

Y digo "sobretodo en España" porque en muchas de las encuestas que se han realizado en distintos países, es en el nuestro donde mayor colectivismo se ve reflejado en las respuestas (en asuntos como la economía, la educación, etc.)

Los españoles tienen mentalidad de oveja.

De hecho, ya lo decía Trevijano en alguna de sus conferencias: "sólo hay tres naciones en las que los ciudadanos son, tan cobardes y sumisos, que el Estado puede hacerles cualquier cosa sin que éstos digan ni mu: Alemania, Japón y España".


----------



## MIP (4 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De todos modos, aun siendo más rápido, cómodo y seguro, muchos abuelos ni siquiera se molestan en aprender a utilizar la banca online y siguen yendo todos los putos meses a actualizar la cartilla del banco. Hay que tener en cuenta que habrá un porcentaje de la población que tiene una gran aversión al cambio y que son literalmente ovejas que desean ser pastoreadas por el Estado, sobretodo en España.




Aunque suene triste, muchos abuelos estaran muertos en 10 años. En 20 años los abuelos seremos nosotros. 

Del caracter ovejil español... Es curioso porque si bien es cierto, alcanzado cierto umbral de cabreo, los españoles nos revolvemos y nos vamos al otro extremo con facilidad pasmosa.

Lo unico cierto es que estamos viviendo tiempos que apareceran en los libros de historia con letras mayusculas.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por eso estamos todavía en la fase temprana de adopción.



O quizas sea otro experime to fallido.

Adopcion de que?
De bitcoin?
De las cryptomonedas?
De la crypto unica q esta por venir y que dejara a bitcoin y demas como "el inicio"?
De.miles de monedas locales?

Suponiendonque btc sea mejor producto ntampoco significa que vaya a imponerse.

En cuanto a España Goya ya nos dibujo hace tiempo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Ago 2018)

Sólo existe Bitcoin.

Para intentar colar en la conversación shitcoins que únicamente existen en los libros contables de un par de shitxchangers, tienes el hilo de las shitcoins.

Yo pensaba que habías venido aquí a hablar de algo serio, no a intentar pumpear por enésima vez tus himbersiones en shitcoins.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sólo existe Bitcoin.
> 
> Para intentar colar en la conversación shitcoins que únicamente existen en los libros contables de un par de shitxchangers, tienes el hilo de las shitcoins.
> 
> Yo pensaba que habías venido aquí a hablar de algo serio, no a intentar pumpear por enésima vez tus himbersiones en shitcoins.



Ahora estoy en bitcoin y en iota porincipalmente,asi que estoy en fase bitcoñera se podria decir." soy de la secta"

Por supiesto gracias a las shitcoins ahora tengo mas en btc.

Y Hablo de lo que me sale de los cojones y donde me dale de los cojones.

Faltaria mas.

Tu problema es que confundes tu realidad con la realidad.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Ago 2018)

Evolucion monetaria de Bitcoin aplicando el efecto Lindy*








*A modo de definición formal, el llamado Efecto Lindy se formula como que cualquier tecnología o elemento no perecedero incrementa su expectativa de vida con cada día de su vida, al revés que como lo hacen los elementos perecederos (como los seres humanos, los gatos, los perros o los tomates). Por tanto, hablando en términos de probabilidades, no de verdades absolutas, un libro que se haya mantenido editado durante cien años incrementa sus posibilidades de permanecer en oferta durante otros cien. Y por el contrario, una obra o una tecnología es más frágil y vulnerable al olvido o a la sustitución durante sus primeros años de vida.

Artículo de donde he obtenido la gráfica (recomiendo su lectura si tenéis 5 minutos): History Rhymes; It Rarely Repeats


----------



## bmbnct (5 Ago 2018)

Debido a las últimas polemicas modificaciónes, al margen de la comunidad Bitcoin, de la web bitcoin . org realizadas por el copropietario @cobra, se realiza un 'fork' de la web: Bitcoin - Open source P2P money

GitHub: GitHub - achow101/btcinformation.org: Fork of bitcoin.org

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (5 Ago 2018)

Preguntas frecuentes sobre Lightning Network (preguntas y respuestas cortas). Algo básico, pero para iniciarse y despejar dudas es buen artículo: #Bitcoin Lightning Network FAQ


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Ago 2018)

Ha pegado un buen bajón en los últimos 3 días.
Parece que el 2018 no será como el 2017...


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Ago 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ha pegado un buen bajón en los últimos 3 días.
> Parece que el 2018 no será como el 2017...




No estoy muy seguro pero creo que estamos por encima de lo que estabamos el año pasado por estas fechas. Tampoco es algo que me preocupe demasiado en estos momentos, estoy seguro de que alcanzaremos nuevos maximos si no es este año el que viene. Además el próximo halving esta cerca.

Mientras tanto esto da un poco de tranquilidad para olvidarse de los mercados y centrarse en el desarrollo.


----------



## p_pin (5 Ago 2018)

BTC respecto al año pasado: 148,33% en euros, 144,33% en dólares


----------



## Edu.R (5 Ago 2018)

Es que el año pasado cuando entró el otoño fue una locura. Es verdad que tuvo una subida más o menos tendida en verano, pero es que en otoño fue una salvajada.

Igual que en 2013 tuvimos el burbujote ese de 1.200$, pues en 2017 tuvimos el de los 20.000$. Y claro, no todos los días son fiesta.

En 2014 un valor de 1.000$ hubiera sido un supervalor, y ahora parece basuril. En el largo plazo, todo lo que sea mantener el valor es positivo. Esas locuras 'otoño 2017' no son sanas.


----------



## Divad (6 Ago 2018)

Todavía tiene margen de bajada hasta los $5000 ::


----------



## Damianvlc (6 Ago 2018)

Análisis técnico de Bitcoin (BTC/EUR) 06.08.2018


Avanza el día y el precio del Bitcoin está bajo mucha presión por parte de los vendedores, su precio se mantiene por debajo de los €6100 perdiendo fuerza contra el euro y todas las demás monedas fiduciarias.

El par BTC/EUR intentó recuperarse el día de ayer, con un leve incremento del 2% sin embargo la fuerza de los osos logró llevar el precio nuevamente a mínimos. En este momento el precio se encuentra lateralizado y sigue impulsando el cruce de medias móviles hacia un área bajista.

Puntos destacados
- El RSI no logra romper el 50%
- Precio lateralizado en las últimas horas
- El par BTC/EUR se mueve hacia un área bajista







El par BTC/EUR se mantiene lateralizado con una fuerte inclinación hacia la baja, esto lo podemos ver en el gráfico de un día, Bitcoin ha caído de manera rápida buscando el cruce de medias móviles EMA9/26.

Tranzando un retroceso de Fibonacci dese su punto más bajo hasta la última sesión alcista podemos ver como el precio se encuentra por debajo del 78.60% lo cual nos indica que de seguir la tendencia Bitcoin podría ir a tocar los €5217 el cual es un soporte histórico importante. Por otra parte Bitcoin tiene una resistencia a vencer de manera inmediata esta en los €6500 si quiere ir a recuperar valor.

Indicadores técnicos
- RSI (Índice de fuerza relativa) al 45%
- Cruce de medias móviles EMA 9/26
- Soporte mayor del precio €5217
- Resistencia mayor del precio €6500
- EMA (Media movil exponencial) 200 observaciones


----------



## bmbnct (6 Ago 2018)

De este artículo: This Is A Game Changer For Bitcoin - Bitcoin USD (Cryptocurrency:BTC-USD) | Seeking Alpha








Tiene sentido porque Blockstream recientemente anuncio colaborar con ICE que es el que lanza Bakkt.

Blockstream - The Intercontinental Exchange and Blockstream to Deliver Consolidated Bitcoin Trading Data Service

Y, esto ya es cosa mía, podría ser que use la implementación de Lightning Network, c-lightning (desarrollada por Blockstream), lo cual sería un gran impulso para la red (aunque puede ser también que se refiera a una sidechain o drivechain).

---------- Post added 06-ago-2018 at 18:06 ----------

Goldman Sachs Is Considering a Custody Offering for Crypto Funds

---------- Post added 06-ago-2018 at 18:16 ----------

Nuevo récord de hashrate en Bitcoin: 52 Quintillion Per Second: Bitcoin Hashrate Breaks Dizzying New Record - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## bmbnct (6 Ago 2018)

"There is only Bitcoin. You have two options: you can either buy it for yourself or you can buy it for others. 

Each time you buy an alt, you are buying bitcoin for someone else."

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Ago 2018)

Jejeje, es buenísimo.


bmbnct dijo:


> "There is only Bitcoin. You have two options: you can either buy it for yourself or you can buy it for others.
> 
> Each time you buy an alt, you are buying bitcoin for someone else."
> 
> Twitter


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2018)

Si, la frase está muy ingeniosa y es en gran medida cierta.

Avispados sacando Alts para que pardillos le entreguen dinero para poder comprarse bitcons. 

Más o menos ese es el circuito.


*NOTA* = Eso no quita que, con las Alts hay "pelotazos", etc., etc.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> "There is only Bitcoin. You have two options: you can either buy it for yourself or you can buy it for others.
> 
> Each time you buy an alt, you are buying bitcoin for someone else."
> 
> Twitter



Este no es más tonto porque no se entrena. Bitcoin morirá la década que viene, su centralización e incapacidad para escalar la van a matar, entre otros defectos claro.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (7 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Este no es más tonto porque no se entrena. Bitcoin morirá la década que viene, su centralización e incapacidad para escalar la va a matar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Que bueno... o sea pongo una noticia 'negativa' (Sirin Labs Chooses Ethereum Over IOTA for Blockchain Smartphone - Coinjournal) lo más neutramente que puedo, para dejarlo a vuestra interpretacion, en hilo IOTA porque no os explicáis su caída y como revancha, a los 3 minutos, dejas tu cagadita aquí.
Bien chaval, bien... cuidate.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Que bueno... o sea pongo una noticia 'negativa' (Sirin Labs Chooses Ethereum Over IOTA for Blockchain Smartphone - Coinjournal) lo más neutramente que puedo, para dejarlo a vuestra interpretacion, en hilo IOTA porque no os explicáis su caída y como revancha, a los 3 minutos, dejas tu cagadita aquí.
> Bien chaval, bien... cuidate.



Lo mio ha sido muy suave, si quieres entro en materia de verdad.¿Por qué no subes alguna buena? que hay a montones. Los bitcoñeros teneis mucho miedo de IOTA y a la mínima a tocar los cojones con noticias de mierda. ¿Quieres que empiece a meter aquí todas las malas de Bitcoin? Que precisamente no hay pocas, ah y me sobra tiempo, tu verás ...

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arctic (7 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo mio ha sido muy suave, si quieres entro en materia de verdad.¿Por qué no subes alguna buena? que hay a montones. Los bitcoñeros teneis mucho miedo de IOTA y a la mínima a tocar los cojones con noticias de mierda. ¿Quieres que empiece a meter aquí todas las malas de Bitcoin? Que precisamente no hay pocas, ah y me sobra tiempo, tu verás ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



No te cortes, hombre. Aquí estamos para hablar de Bitcoin y analizar todas esas malísimas noticias. Y como te sobra tiempo, cuentanos también por qué va a ser desbancado por IOTA o por cualquier otra moneda tecnológicamente revolucionaria.


----------



## bmbnct (7 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo mio ha sido muy suave, si quieres entro en materia de verdad.¿Por qué no subes alguna buena? que hay a montones. Los bitcoñeros teneis mucho miedo de IOTA y a la mínima a tocar los cojones con noticias de mierda. ¿Quieres que empiece a meter aquí todas las malas de Bitcoin? Que precisamente no hay pocas, ah y me sobra tiempo, tu verás ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Miedo de IOTA, lo que hay que oir... 

No subo una buena porque, como he dicho en el hilo de IOTA, no la sigo; he leído esa noticia en un grupo de Telegram y como no encontrabais explicación a la caida la he pegado lo más asepticamente posible para que la interpreteis (como tu ya has hecho) vosotros. 

Si, no tengo dudas de que lo tuyo ha sido muy suave y de algunos shitcoiners pueden llegar a ser muy desagradables en las formas; hemos tenido varios de ellos por aquí. Y no, no quiero ensuciar el hilo Bitcoin hablando de IOTA solo porque te haya escocido la noticia y tampoco voy a ir al hilo de IOTA ahora por respeto a los que están invertidos en ella. Si quieres, cuando llegue la tan ansiada 'alt-season' (si llega, ojalá por vuestro bien) me lo recuerdas y me paso por el hilo para debatir sobre varias cuestiones que, en su día cuando estudié IOTA, no encontré solución. 

Sobre Bitcoin, siéntete libre de poner lo que quieras, aunque estoy seguro de que será el mismo FUD de siempre revatido sendas veces, como ya adelanta tu post anterior.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ago 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> No te cortes, hombre. Aquí estamos para hablar de Bitcoin y analizar todas esas malísimas noticias. Y como te sobra tiempo, cuentanos también por qué va a ser desbancado por IOTA o por cualquier otra moneda tecnológicamente revolucionaria.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

No, igual que yo no entro a meter aquí noticias malas, porque habitualmente no entro en este hilo para nada, pues también pido lo mismo. Si entras en un hilo a aportar, tanto lo bueno como lo malo, me parece bien, pero solo para vomitar pues no. Es curioso como a la mínima los bitocoñeros abducidos entran en otros hilos de altcoins a meter mierda. Después de poner en el hilo de IOTA un vídeo del canal oficial de BOSCH presentado la crypto, eso si que es relevante, va ese mamarracho y mete esa mierda de noticia de una empresa que apenas existe, es que es de risa. Solo digo que vive y deja vivir.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ago 2018)

Que tenemos miedo de iota dice :XX::XX:

¿ Cómo era la frase ? Ah si, "este no es más tonto porque no entrena"

PD: Si tuviéramos "miedo" de iota seria tan fácil como cambiar nuestros bitcoins por iotas


----------



## bmbnct (7 Ago 2018)

Bitmain ha completado su ronda pre-IPO (oferta pública de venta) y en septiembre se lanzara la IPO a traves del Hong-Kong Stock Exchange.
Se espera que sea pública al finalizar este año.

"The recent investment has placed the company’s valuation at $15 billion.

Tencent Holdings Limited, a Chinese multi-national investment firm, Softbank, a Japanese multi-national company and China Gold, a mining company have together invested $1 billion in the company.

In addition, the company is set to conduct its IPO in the next few days and is set to be applying for the IPO through the Hong-Kong Stock Exchange in the month of September. The Bitcoin mining company is set to go public by the end of this year."

Bitmain completes its pre-IPO round - Tencent invests in the Bitcoin mining company - AMBCrypto

---------- Post added 07-ago-2018 at 16:11 ----------

Un candidato a la presidencia de brasil dice que bitcoin podria ser una forma de pago legal.

'Bitcoin May Be A Legal Form Of Payment,' Says Brazil Presidential Candidate - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ago 2018)

El hijo de puta de Jihan no hay forma de que baje el ritmo


----------



## Divad (7 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Todavía tiene margen de bajada hasta los $5000 ::



En un par de horas veremos en acción los bots asiáticos 8:


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (8 Ago 2018)

Does Bitmain record revenue as BTC is mined, or only when the BTC is sold for fiat? I suspect it is the latter, and explains how they secured record profits in 2018. With that fiat, they likely expanded hashrate dramatically for IPO, and likely used OKcoin futures to hedge sales.

Sacado de @parabolictrav Interesante teoría...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Ago 2018)

Tremendo bajón.


----------



## p_pin (8 Ago 2018)

Y ójala me equivoque pero creo que queda más


----------



## sirpask (8 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Whatsapp es facil,y ademas si te equivocas no piedres todos tus ahorros.
> 
> El tema de guardad dinero es mucho mas sensible que un puto programa de mensajeria.
> 
> ...



Igual nuestros padres serán una clave privada por si mismos y no tendrán que recordar nada. Con que 3 o 6 oráculos dijeran que tu eres tu... Ya tendrías acceso a tu dinero.
Microsoft aÃ±ade soporte inicial de WebAuth en su navegador Edge - MuySeguridad


----------



## bmbnct (8 Ago 2018)

---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 22:42 ----------

ATH en uso de Segwit:


----------



## tastas (9 Ago 2018)




----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ago 2018)

Por semilogaritmica debería buscar los 5k raspados y luego ir recuperando. Tiene pinta de que le queda poco recorrido al mercado bajista poniendo las cosas en perspectiva.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2018 at 14:40 ----------

Una curiosidad de mercado :

Crypto Fear & Greed Index - Bitcoin Sentiment - Alternative.me

Un medidor de miedo y codicia, tenemos miedo extremo ahora mismo, buenas noticias por tanto.


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes era que el rebote sería en cualquier momento, ahora toca esperar para el año que viene... :XX::XX::XX::XX:



> La solución de pago de segunda capa de Bitcoin (BTC) tiene muchas fallas y tiene una tasa muy alta de falla de transacción, según el CEO de Shitcoin.com, Andreas Brekken.
> Brekken también dijo que LN es "poco práctico de usar incluso para usuarios altamente técnicos" debido a muchos errores de software.



Bitcoin

Preparados para irse a los $5600 8:


----------



## bmbnct (9 Ago 2018)

Buscando mejores prácticas para implementar en carteras y procesadores de pagos donde defenderse de las compañías que realizan análisis heuristicos de la blockchain. Una propuesta es la denominada 'Pay to EndPoint’ (P2EP). No requiere cambios en el protocolo y las transacciones creadas no son fácilmente identificables. 

En el siguiente artículo aparece más detalladamente el proceso:

Blockstream - Improving Privacy Using Pay-to-EndPoint (P2EP)

Pego el ejemplo que aparece en el artículo para hacerse una idea de lo que trata p2ep:

If Alice wants to pay Bob 1 BTC:

- Alice inputs 3 BTC to a transaction.

- Bob inputs 5 BTC to the same transaction.

- Alice receives 2 BTC (as her change).

- Bob receives 6 BTC (as his change, plus the 1 BTC payment from Alice).

The above transaction breaks the ‘common input ownership’ heuristic and can be interpreted in many different ways. It may, for example, be interpreted as Alice paying Bob 6 BTC, inputting a total of 8 BTC herself using inputs of 3 BTC and 5 BTC, and receiving 2 BTC back as change.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2018 at 19:31 ----------

Encuesta realizada a 2000 americanos:

- 8% tienen bitcoin y/o otras criptomonedas.

- Según sus ingresos tienen los siguientes porcentajes en criptomonedas: 

$100k+ - 6%
$50k to 75k - 11%
Menos de $50k - 7%

- 41% dicen que nunca compraran

41% of Americans Say They Won't Ever Invest In Cryptocurrencies


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2018)

Todos los judíos que apoyan bitcoin ::

Enterprise Ethereum Alliance


----------



## bmbnct (9 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Todos los judíos que apoyan bitcoin ::
> 
> Enterprise Ethereum Alliance



La Ethereum Alliance se usa como humo para atraer inversores hacia sus icos scam preminadas. Algunas empresas que aparecen ahi están desarrollando sus propias blockchains permisionadas aprovechandose del código y poco les importa ethereum. 

Twitter


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> La Ethereum Alliance se usa como humo para atraer inversores hacia sus icos scam preminadas. Algunas empresas que aparecen ahi están desarrollando sus propias blockchains permisionadas aprovechandose del código y poco les importa ethereum.
> 
> Twitter









Por eso los inversores de bitcoin están escondidos como naka*MOTO* :XX: mejor estar ocultos para que nadie se entere :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bmbnct (9 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Por eso los inversores de bitcoin están escondidos como naka*MOTO* :XX: mejor estar ocultos para que nadie se entere :XX::XX::XX:



No has entendido aun nada de lo que va esta película. Los inversores de bitcoin son y lo seran cada vez mas, los mismos que invierten en el 'buen dinero'. Te recomiendo este libro que habla poco de Bitcoin, aunque su título pueda indicar lo contrario, y mucho de lo que ha sido considerado buen dinero a lo largo de la historia asi como de las características que tiene que tener para su consideracion.

The Bitcoin Standard: The Decentralized Alternative to Central Banking: Saifedean Ammous: 9781119473862: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> No has entendido aun nada de lo que va esta película. Los inversores de bitcoin son y lo seran cada vez mas, los mismos que invierten en el 'buen dinero'. Te recomiendo este libro que habla poco de Bitcoin, aunque su título pueda indicar lo contrario, y mucho de lo que ha sido considerado buen dinero a lo largo de la historia asi como de las características que tiene que tener para considerarse buen dinero.
> 
> The Bitcoin Standard: The Decentralized Alternative to Central Banking: Saifedean Ammous: 9781119473862: Amazon.com: Books





















Mejor miraré como sigue bajando bitcoin :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (9 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Mejor miraré como sigue bajando bitcoin :XX:



No se exactamente de que te ríes pero tu mismo te retratas. No voy a perder más el tiempo contigo. 
Que tengas suerte.


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> No se exactamente de que te ríes pero tu mismo te retratas. No voy a perder más el tiempo contigo.
> Que tengas suerte.



La suerte me la está dando el amigo tether, para el lunes bitcoin recibe su primera apuñalada por parte de ethereum :fiufiu: veremos si comienza el cambio para destronar al abuelete 8:


----------



## bmbnct (9 Ago 2018)

"Bitcoinist: Do you believe central banks could be quietly buying Bitcoin as a hedge for the future? If so, can Bitcoin become a tool of geopolitics? 

Max Keiser: Yes. I know they are, but not enough to save them. If you know someone who works for a Central Bank, kiss them goodbye. It’s over."

Max Keiser: I Wouldn't Be Surprised If George Soros Attempts to 'Corner' Bitcoin Market - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Ago 2018)

que mierda es está de coinbase que quiero mover 0.09 btc de coinbase a otra cuenta y me mandan un mail diciendo que retrasan el withdrawal 72 horas para asegurarse que es una actividad autorizada... como quito eso para que sea al instante??


----------



## Pirro (9 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> No se exactamente de que te ríes pero tu mismo te retratas. No voy a perder más el tiempo contigo.
> Que tengas suerte.



Bueh. Se sentirá solo y necesitara algo de atención.


----------



## Arctic (10 Ago 2018)

​


bmbnct dijo:


> No se exactamente de que te ríes pero tu mismo te retratas. No voy a perder más el tiempo contigo.
> Que tengas suerte.



De todos los trolls que regularmente pasan por aquí, has de saber que éste es el más cutre con diferencia. La versión Hacendado de tixel, para entendernos. Tú, aunque eres de los que más aportas con mucha diferencia, creo recordar que no pasabas por aquí hace un par de años. Aquí el pájaro entraba presumiendo y dándoselas de triunfador porque había ganado algo así como 4.000 euros. Tenías que verle, se creía Gordon Gekko el jodido tieso.


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2018)

Me paso a restregaros por la cara que bitcoin es una mierda 
Bitcoin

Y los lectores que quieran pasta este año han de saber que cualquier otra crypto (plataformas: eth, neo, eos, qtum,...) será mil veces mejor opción para obtener una revalorización mayor.

Hacer el gilipollas hasta 2020 y capaz de que se vaya a los $4k y sigan vendiendo la mierda como si fuese oro ::






Evitarán que los ordenadores cuánticos se ventilen las cuentas o llegarán tarde y mal como siempre? :: 
How quantum computers will destroy and (maybe) save cryptography - Computerworld
Preparing for the day quantum computing cracks public-key cryptography: What to do now | CSO Online
Hello quantum world | Cosmos
QISKit Developments Key to IBM Quantum Engagement
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/...tum-computing-tech-to-scale-to-50-qubits.html
https://www.enterprisetech.com/2018/08/09/rigetti-eyes-scaling-with-128-qubit-architecture/

ETH y las demás plataformas de la judiada se van a follar su cadena de bloques como les sale de los cojones. Por lo que si un ordenador cuántico se ventila una cuenta que no le corresponde... tiran marcha atrás a lo sucedido y listo :XX: Qué hará bitcoin? Miles de HF cada vez que se ventilen cuentas?:: Los bitcoñitos aficionados se habrán creído que acabarían siendo los amos del juego y acabarán tragándose su propia mierda :XX:


Cuando estás tan forrado de pasta... no tienes otra cosa mejor que hacer que vivir en los foros :: Hacer creer que vas de sobrado y en verdad son Come Mierdas (Community Manager) queriendo atrapar a las gacelas nuevas.
[youtube]J_iTld4ap6U[/youtube]


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Ago 2018)

La dominancia del BTC ha subido a casi el 50%.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> ETH y las demás plataformas de la judiada se van a follar su cadena de bloques como les sale de los cojones. Por lo que si un ordenador cuántico se ventila una cuenta que no le corresponde... tiran marcha atrás a lo sucedido y listo :XX: Qué hará bitcoin? Miles de HF cada vez que se ventilen cuentas?



Me veo en la obligación de informarte dos cosas:

1) Que la prueba de trabajo que emplea Bitcoin para construir su "flecha de tiempo" es inmune al ataque mediante algoritmo de shor que se llevaría a cabo mediante computación cuántica y, por lo tanto, es y seguirá siendo imposible "tirar marcha atrás" nada en Bitcoin ni siquiera mediante computación cuántica.

2) Que para que la computación cuántica pueda incluso plantearse el afrontar problemas tan complicados como el de resolver el logaritmo discreto de curvas del tamaño de las que emplea la criptografía de curva elíptica de Bitcoin, quedan bastantes décadas por delante y ni tan siquiera está claro que se pueda llegar a construir físicamente un ordenador cuántico genérico capaz de albergar los miles de qbits necesarios.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ago 2018)

El tema del ataque cuántico es interesante, seguramente contra BTC no pueda hacer nada, ¿pero contra los bancos y servicios como Google?


----------



## Registrador (10 Ago 2018)

A ver si peta la Lira turca y se ponen 80 millones de turcos a comprar bitcoins como locos.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ago 2018)

Yo no se para que perdeis el tiempo contestando al anormal del foro. Encima como lo citais, los que lo tenemos en ignorados tenemos que comernos sus comentarios.


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me veo en la obligación de informarte dos cosas:
> 
> 1) Que la prueba de trabajo que emplea Bitcoin para construir su "flecha de tiempo" es inmune al ataque mediante algoritmo de shor que se llevaría a cabo mediante computación cuántica y, por lo tanto, es y seguirá siendo imposible "tirar marcha atrás" nada en Bitcoin ni siquiera mediante computación cuántica.
> 
> 2) Que para que la computación cuántica pueda incluso plantearse el afrontar problemas tan complicados como el de resolver el logaritmo discreto de curvas del tamaño de las que emplea la criptografía de curva elíptica de Bitcoin, quedan bastantes décadas por delante y ni tan siquiera está claro que se pueda llegar a construir físicamente un ordenador cuántico genérico capaz de albergar los miles de qbits necesarios.



El ganado friki bitcoñero se cree que va a la última en tecnología y para empezar en el ámbito militar tienen tecnología que van décadas por delante... Ya solo les falta decir que bitcoin es lo más parecido a DIOS :XX::XX::XX:

Empiezan con gilipolleces
Prueban por vez primera en Rusia un teléfono cuántico

La idea de computación cuántica surge en 1981, cuando Paul Benioff

Tampoco vale tanto, seguro que para la familia bitcoñera es calderilla
Ordenadores: El primer ordenador cuántico español no tiene dinero (y quiere reunirlo con bitcoins)

La computación cuántica puede descifrar las claves privadas de los blockchains | Criptomonedas e ICOs

Existen varios tokens dedicados:
Why QRL - QRL - The Quantum Resistant Ledger
https://quantstamp.com/
https://www.quantumproject.org/s/qaudtr_conversion.pdf


Igual usaron la computación cuántica para predecir en el 1988 que este año llega el fin del sistema fiduciario 8:







Spoiler



Será en Octubre 8:



del nuevo sistema de gobierno terráqueo se encargará Aragon








> El principio de Causalidad...
> 
> «Toda causa tiene su efecto; todo efecto tiene su causa; todo sucede de acuerdo con la ley; la casualidad no es sino un nombre para la ley no reconocida; hay muchos planos de causación, pero nada se escapa a la ley».
> El Kybalion.



Es muy fácil escribir y marear a las gacelas que no tienen ni idea de cryptos ni de lo que está por llegar... si las gacelas se movieran y pidieran que mostraseis vuestros bitcoins (realizando una tx) se vería claramente que sois unos vendedores de humos... porque no tenéis nada salvo el amo judío que os da de comer para mantener pobre al rebaño.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ago 2018)

Otra moneda fiduciaria que se va al guano... 

El fuerte desplome de la lira turca lleva al euro a mínimos y castiga al Ibex | Economía

Y el Erdongan pidiendo al pueblo que cambie sus dólares o euros por liras turcas por patriotismo...


----------



## Proletario 1789 (10 Ago 2018)

Esto no da para más, el chicharrocoin está bajista y construyendo máximos decrecientes. La banca siempre gana, no lo olviden. Los bancos centrales seguirán controlando todas las monedas mientras 4 frikis siguen coleccionando algoritmos como si fuera oro


----------



## lewis (10 Ago 2018)

Ok, todo vendido.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ago 2018)

lira turca - Buscar con Google

Lira turca, haciéndote perder la mitad de tu riqueza desde 2014, (ojo, contra el euro que también es inflacionario) Bitcoin multiplicando su valor por 25.

Di que si Proletario, ve a hacer caso a tus dioses Draghi y Yelen.


----------



## MIP (10 Ago 2018)

Proletario 1789 dijo:


> Esto no da para más, el chicharrocoin está bajista y construyendo máximos decrecientes. La banca siempre gana, no lo olviden. Los bancos centrales seguirán controlando todas las monedas mientras 4 frikis siguen coleccionando algoritmos como si fuera oro


----------



## bmbnct (10 Ago 2018)

Corey Fields, desarrollador de Bitcoin Core, descubre un bug en Bcash que podría haber provocado una división en la cadena así como pérdidas sustanciales y lo reporta anónimamente a los desarrolladores antes de que se descubra y pueda ser explotado.

Responsible disclosure in the era of cryptocurrencies


----------



## orbeo (11 Ago 2018)

Alguien tiene pensado meterle euros a Bitmain cuando salga a cotizar en septiembre?

Que broker permite bolsa de HK?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Corey Fields, desarrollador de Bitcoin Core, descubre un bug en Bcash que podría haber provocado una división en la cadena así como pérdidas sustanciales y lo reporta anónimamente a los desarrolladores antes de que se descubra y pueda ser explotado.
> 
> Responsible disclosure in the era of cryptocurrencies



Como decían en su correspondiente hilo de Reddit: es altruismo patológico.

Tendrían que haberlo utilizado para machacar de una vez por todas esa mierda de shitcoin inútil que sólamente existe gracias a intentar secuestrar el nombre de Bitcoin y confundir a los novatos con las descargas del cliente.

Puto altruismo patológico. A Jihan y a Roger Ver hay que darles duro y la cabeza.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Ago 2018)

Acaban de recalcular la dificultad de bitcoin; ha subido un 7.39% y se están minando 9 bloques a la hora







---------- Post added 11-ago-2018 at 17:54 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Como decían en su correspondiente hilo de Reddit: es altruismo patológico.
> 
> Tendrían que haberlo utilizado para machacar de una vez por todas esa mierda de shitcoin inútil que sólamente existe gracias a intentar secuestrar el nombre de Bitcoin y confundir a los novatos con las descargas del cliente.
> 
> Puto altruismo patológico. A Jihan y a Roger Ver hay que darles duro y la cabeza.



Sí, no entiendo el buenismo que tienen algunos con Bcash, incluso Andreas Antonopolous lo muestra en alguno de sus twitts. De todas formas no le puede quedar mucho, las mentiras que suelta Ver en su Twitter cada vez son más desesperadas y la diferencia de dificultad frente a la de Bitcoin va tambien en aumento.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2018 at 17:57 ----------








NEW! Digital Gold HODL Crypto Partnership Metal Panel, Limited to 10


----------



## silverwindow (11 Ago 2018)

A mi me parece un poco sucnor tambien.
Al enemigo ni agua.

A noser q este gordako de bcash,claro.

Coño al menos que le paguen algo no?


----------



## tastas (11 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A mi me parece un poco sucnor tambien.
> Al enemigo ni agua.
> 
> A noser q este gordako de bcash,claro.
> ...



Un contrato inteligente donde si no se llegan a los 20 btc en los próximos 400 bloques se descifra un texto explicando la vulnerabilidad. Que me desmienta mojón pero un script así hoy en día ya sería posible.

Mientras te van pagando también puedes aprovechar para ponerte corto en bch que seguramente tu recomendación de pagar para que no se libere el código tendrá cierto impacto sobre la cotización.

Esto de btc es la polla y da para muchos capítulos de Black Mirror.


----------



## Divad (11 Ago 2018)

Se busca al fantasma vende motos... la comunidad bitcoñera se huele que acabará valiendo $0...

Satoshi Nakamoto Hunted Internationally, Bounty Grows - Bitcoin News


----------



## louis.gara (11 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Se busca al fantasma vende motos... la comunidad bitcoñera se huele que acabará valiendo $0...
> 
> Satoshi Nakamoto Hunted Internationally, Bounty Grows - Bitcoin News




Global Charts | CoinMarketCap


----------



## bmbnct (11 Ago 2018)

Nuevas imágenes de como será la wallet Lightning Network para móvil, Zap. 

Twitter


















---------- Post added 11-ago-2018 at 23:14 ----------

Patético Roger Ver.

Hace un dia:






Y hoy Ver: Twitter

Twitter


----------



## Divad (11 Ago 2018)

Esas capturas con LN huelen a timo :: en twitter no saben ni donde se descarga :XX:

Con el siguiente mojón que cagará btc... seguirá siendo rentable para la minería cuando al día se sacan $0.38? :XX:
Cryptocurrency Mining vs. Bitcoin Mining Profitability | CoinWarz

Será para haceros una foto como se quede congelada la cadena de bloques por desbandada de los mineros :XX:


----------



## easyridergs (12 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Nuevas imágenes de como será la wallet Lightning Network para móvil, Zap.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Vaya pasada, que novedad, una app para móvil para pasar pasta. Estais de broma o que? Eso es más viejo que el cagar y lo peor es que encima huele a fake total.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (12 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hace un dia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@apomplianocash is the real @apompliano

Facepalm

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ago 2018)

"According to the Bitmain pre-IPO investor deck, they sold most of their #Bitcoin for #Bcash. At $900/BCH, they've bled half a billion in the last 3 months. If Bitcoin Core devs didn't disclose the Bcash vulnerability, it could've wiped a billion dollars off their balance sheets."

"The Bitmain IPO is incredibly risky for any investor to buy into. The potential for massive losses are just around the corner as they have no idea how to maintain BCH, but are all-in. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes."

Twitter






---------- Post added 12-ago-2018 at 10:09 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Vaya pasada, que novedad, una app para móvil para pasar pasta. Estais de broma o que? Eso es más viejo que el cagar y lo peor es que encima huele a fake total.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Si, una cartera LN para iOS, si es novedad.
Y Zap no es ningún fake, ya tienen una cartera para escritorio.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> "According to the Bitmain pre-IPO investor deck, they sold most of their #Bitcoin for #Bcash. At $900/BCH, they've bled half a billion in the last 3 months. If Bitcoin Core devs didn't disclose the Bcash vulnerability, it could've wiped a billion dollars off their balance sheets."
> 
> "The Bitmain IPO is incredibly risky for any investor to buy into. The potential for massive losses are just around the corner as they have no idea how to maintain BCH, but are all-in. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes."
> 
> ...



Pues vaya, que sea novedad una app para IOS para pasar pasta es muy triste. Una muestra más de la decadencia de Bitcoin.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> "According to the Bitmain pre-IPO investor deck, they sold most of their #Bitcoin for #Bcash. At $900/BCH, they've bled half a billion in the last 3 months. If Bitcoin Core devs didn't disclose the Bcash vulnerability, it could've wiped a billion dollars off their balance sheets."
> 
> "The Bitmain IPO is incredibly risky for any investor to buy into. The potential for massive losses are just around the corner as they have no idea how to maintain BCH, but are all-in. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes."
> 
> Twitter





Jejeje, el hamijo Jihan Wu la ha cagado, pero bien cagada.

Esos números demostrarían que ha intentado mantener a cualquier coste la fijación de cambio de 0'1bcrashes por cada bitcoin a base de vender su producción anual minera y gran parte de sus reservas en bitcoins.

La IPO es ya una solución desesperada al haberse descapitalizado en su afán absurdo de sostener esa shitcoin.


----------



## Divad (12 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Uno que quiere pillar 250.000$ y salir supersónico?
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe quien es Satoshi; Satoshi es el Tesoro USA.
> 
> Con 250.000 quieren contratar investigadores por todo el mundo?.. como no sea por el tercer mundo, o el segundo,... jodido encontrar gente a ese precio.... como mucho les lega para uno o dos, durante un trimestre.



Podría ser el Tesoro USA, pero vamos, son los mismos de siempre; la judiada que lo controla todo y ha decidido sacrificar bitcoin para dar paso a las plataformas.

Aprovechando que bitcoin se va al agujero y el creador no ha dado la cara... es una buena idea para sacar tajada del vende motos :XX:

Respecto a la minería bitmain puede minar cualquier mierda... 
$0.34 al día por minar btc :XX:
Cryptocurrency Mining vs. Bitcoin Mining Profitability | CoinWarz


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Uno que quiere pillar 250.000$ y salir supersónico?
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe quien es Satoshi; Satoshi es el Tesoro USA.
> 
> Con 250.000 quieren contratar investigadores por todo el mundo?.. como no sea por el tercer mundo, o el segundo,... jodido encontrar gente a ese precio.... como mucho les lega para uno o dos, durante un trimestre.



A ver ... es Divad enlazando un artículo de bitcoin . com... ¿no esperarías algo serio?

---------- Post added 12-ago-2018 at 17:30 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Jejeje, el hamijo Jihan Wu la ha cagado, pero bien cagada.
> 
> Esos números demostrarían que ha intentado mantener a cualquier coste la fijación de cambio de 0'1bcrashes por cada bitcoin a base de vender su producción anual minera y gran parte de sus reservas en bitcoins.
> 
> La IPO es ya una solución desesperada al haberse descapitalizado en su afán absurdo de sostener esa shitcoin.



Siguiente movimiento del chino? Comprar Bitcoin dumpeando Bcash para arreglar el roto?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Siguiente movimiento del chino? Comprar Bitcoin dumpeando Bcash para arreglar el roto?



No tiene margen de maniobra porque no hay liquidez suficiente (ni demanda) en el mercado para absorver el millón de bcrashes de los que se desprendería.

Si lo intenta hacer despacio, le pillará el toro y no habrá podido deshacerse de los bcrashes antes de la IPO.

Si lo hace rápido, se carga su shitcoin porque la llevará directamente a 0$ y los usuarios de Coinbase se quedarían con cara de gilipollas porque, si no estoy equivocado, todavía no les han permitido dumpear los bcrashes que legítimamente les corresponden.

Está entre la espada y la pared. Que se joda.


----------



## tastas (12 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No tiene margen de maniobra porque no hay liquidez suficiente (ni demanda) en el mercado para absorver el millón de bcrashes de los que se desprendería.
> 
> Si lo intenta hacer despacio, le pillará el toro y no habrá podido deshacerse de los bcrashes antes de la IPO.
> 
> ...



De verdad coinbase es la referencia para comprar btc legalmente en usa y en gran parte del exterior pese a haber sometido a un corralito eterno a todos los que tenían depositados btc durante el fork?

Es que aunque hubiera sido de dos semanas sería para cerrar el chiringuito.

Acojonante.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2018)

Yo no tengo cuenta en coinbase, pero estaría bien que alguno de vosotros que sí la tenga, nos confirmase si les han desbloqueado los bcrashes que tenían corraliteados allí desde el fork.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ago 2018)

Dandelion, una nueva propuesta para Bitcoin (BIP156) que provee anonimato ante el envío de transacciones del nodo bitcoin. Es un protocolo de enrutamiento que dota de un buen grado de anónimato donde no se dan mecanismos de encriptacion.

Cuando un nodo genera una transacción sin Dandelion, la transmite a sus peers con retardos exponenciales independientes; esta difusión permitiría a los adversarios conocer la IP de dichas transacciones. 

Dandelion mitiga estos ataques enviando las transacciones a través de un canal aleatorio escogido antes de la difusión. Las transacciones viajan a través de este canal durante la fase "stem phase" y son difundidas en la fase "fluff phase".

bips/bip-dandelion.mediawiki at c947050ed87b18be580f540951704d35809f92c9 · bitcoin/bips · GitHub

Dandelion transaction relay (BIP 156) by MarcoFalke · Pull Request #13947 · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub


----------



## Emeregildo (13 Ago 2018)

Artículo muy completo donde explica perfectamente el problemon que tiene Jihan entre manos y como esta IPO es una inmensa exit scam de libro. 

A BCH Update: Bitmain, BCH, the IPO & What it all Actually Means


----------



## silverwindow (13 Ago 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Artículo muy completo donde explica perfectamente el problemon que tiene Jihan entre manos y como esta IPO es una inmensa exit scam de libro.
> 
> A BCH Update: Bitmain, BCH, the IPO & What it all Actually Means




Siempre lo ha sido.Sin embargo , a mi persoanlmente me ha dado buenos dinerillos.

La unica apuesta aqui es cuando va a morir y desapracer en los suburbios infernales del CM


----------



## Damianvlc (13 Ago 2018)

*Análisis Técnico diário de Criptomonedas*

Análisis técnico de Bitcoin (BTC/EUR) 13.08.2018


Inicia la jornada de trading bajo mucha incertidumbre en el mercado, el precio del Bitcoin continua lateralizado por encima de €5600 luego de recuperar un 1.11% en las últimas 24 horas.

El precio se aleja del área de los €5300 de manera lenta pero progresiva, en gran parte la lateralización del precio se debe a inversionistas especulando con el precio que podría alcanzar Bitcoin si son aceptados los ETF.

Puntos destacados
- El par BTC/EUR intenta romper el cruce EMA al alza
- El tema de los ETF continúa siendo el punto de especulación
- Bitcoin reporta una leve recuperación del 6% desde su mínimo







Analizando el gráfico de 1 día del par BTC/EUR podemos observar una leve recuperación del precio del BTC contra el dólar estadounidense, el precio se encuentra cerca de tocar la media movil rápida de 26 periodos.

Basándonos en el canal Donchian vemos como el precio tocó un costado del canal, seguidamente el precio inicia una leve recuperación por lo que podemos categorizar este movimiento como un posible cambio a mediano plazo, llevando a Bitcoin a un nuevo rally alcista.

Dibujando un Fibonacci tomando como referencia el punto más alto de la última ola, vemos como el precio se mantiene por debajo del 23.60% por lo que Bitcoin necesita romper al menos el 38.20% para atraer la atención de más compradores.

El par BTC/EUR encuentra como soporte principal los €5300 y como resistencia principal los €5750. El RSI se mueve al 40% incrementado de manera lenta pero constante.

Indicadores técnicos
- Cruce EMA 9/26 continua bajista
- Soporte principal del precio €5300
- Resistencia mayor del precio €5750
- RSI (Índice de Fuerza Relativa) al 40%
- EMA (Media Movil Exponencial) 200 periodos


----------



## bmbnct (13 Ago 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Artículo muy completo donde explica perfectamente el problemon que tiene Jihan entre manos y como esta IPO es una inmensa exit scam de libro.
> 
> A BCH Update: Bitmain, BCH, the IPO & What it all Actually Means



Es brutal el artículo.

"The IPO is Bitmain trying to dump their bags and if they get the valuation they want (they won’t unless the entire crypto market gets mega bullish), it will be the exit to end all exits." 


Demasiados frentes abiertos tiene Bitmain.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Es brutal el artículo.
> 
> "The IPO is Bitmain trying to dump their bags and if they get the valuation they want (they won’t unless the entire crypto market gets mega bullish), it will be the exit to end all exits."
> 
> ...



Y lo mejor de todo es que la brecha de rentabilidad en el minado con respecto a Bitcoin se está ampliando y, si Jihan quiere seguir protegiendo la cadena de bloques de bcrash frente a un (más que seguro) ataque 51%, tiene un enorme coste de oportunidad frente a estar minando en Bitcoin.

Cuantos más recursos tenga que destinar en proteger su scamcoin, más rápido se descapitaliza y más rápido pierde competitividad. De ahí la IPO. Así que, o hay un bull run como el de diciembre en las criptos que produzca un lavado de cara a los bcrashes que tiene Jihan acumulados, o se va a pique, teniendo que pasar potencia de minado de Bcrash a Bitcoin y dejando vía libre a un ataque 51%. Ataque que se producirá cuando otros mineros salgan en desbandada porque Jihan haya hundido el precio al tener que vender sus existencias de bcrashes.

Es la inevitable espiral de la destrucción.

Por otra parte, esto es lo bueno de las criptomonedas, que las mentiras económicas no se pueden sostener durante demasiado tiempo (un año han podido mantener Roger Ver y Jihan Wu las mentiras de su scamcoin).

Bien, esperando estoy a que los dos idiotas que apoyaban en este hilo el Bcrash vengan a reconocer sus errores. (Tixel y Keinur)


----------



## bmbnct (13 Ago 2018)

Resumen:

To recap the Bitmain disaster recovery IPO:
1) They sold most of their $BTC and have now over 1 million $BCH
2) They purposely didn't include the Q2 numbers for Pre-IPO buyers since they were a disaster
3) They told Pre-IPO buyers they would use some of the money to buy more BCH
4) The last 2 chips they designed didn't work out
5) They're currently selling miners below cost
6) Their AI department is a joke

Twitter

Y para las mentiras de FakeSatoshi me he quedado sin calificativos: 

"One wins, one loses
That simple.
BTC and BCH are forks of bitcoin.
If #BCH dies, bitcoin is dead.
With what is coming mid term... BTC ends."

Twitter



---------- Post added 13-ago-2018 at 15:40 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y lo mejor de todo es que la brecha de rentabilidad en el minado con respecto a Bitcoin se está ampliando y, si Jihan quiere seguir protegiendo la cadena de bloques de bcrash frente a un (más que seguro) ataque 51%, tiene un enorme coste de oportunidad frente a estar minando en Bitcoin.
> 
> Cuantos más recursos tenga que destinar en proteger su scamcoin, más rápido se descapitaliza y más rápido pierde competitividad. De ahí la IPO. Así que, o hay un bull run como el de diciembre en las criptos que produzca un lavado de cara a los bcrashes que tiene Jihan acumulados, o se va a pique, teniendo que pasar potencia de minado de Bcrash a Bitcoin y dejando vía libre a un ataque 51%. Ataque que se producirá cuando otros mineros salgan en desbandada porque Jihan haya hundido el precio al tener que vender sus existencias de bcrashes.
> 
> ...



Esta interesante el asunto. Otra medida, aunque desesperada, para conseguir liquidez seria vender parte o todos los Bitcoins que tiene. Veremos como juega sus cartas, tonto el chino no es.


----------



## p_pin (13 Ago 2018)

La verdad que esos datos del Segundo trimestre, que no se cuando saldrán, van a ser muy claros. 

Han pasado de tener +71.000 btc en Dic-2016 a 22.000 en Marzo-2018 ... no es difícil aventurar que desde Marzo han quemado otra buena parte con las caídas


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ago 2018)

Estaba clarísimo que lo de bcrash no era sostenible. Podrían aguantarlo durante un tiempo pero tarde o temprano se les iba a caer el chiringuito.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Ago 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Estaba clarísimo que lo de bcrash no era sostenible. Podrían aguantarlo durante un tiempo pero tarde o temprano se les iba a caer el chiringuito.



No me fio un pelo del chino. En los negocios si mueren lo hacen matando. Veremos.
Desde luego, si esta es la buena y se va por fin a Bcrash a pique, saldré a celebrarlo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Ago 2018)

Dominancia del BTC al 52%. Es decir que el BTC vale más que todas las mil y pico shitcoins juntas.

Buen momento para vender los BCrash si alguien sigue holdeándolos.


----------



## Emeregildo (13 Ago 2018)

Por lo que he leído por twitter la relación entre Jihan y Ver está rota. Hace tiempo que no se les ve juntos y de hecho creo que se dejaron de seguir en redes hace meses. Si eso es verdad esta maniobra no es más que la consecuencia directa de la falta de apoyo por parte de Bitmain a Bcash. Esa shitcoin es un zombi viviente a la espera que la única ballena que la mantiene viva se la quite de encima. Eso si esta terrible maniobra no se lleva por delante a Bitmain incluida.

En este momento la única opción viable que existe para que Bitmain se salve es que haya otro mercado alcista sostenido durante al menos un año para que le de oxigeno financiero. Y de momento eso parece que no esta pasando. El mercado bajista tiene pinta que todavía le queda mecha


Edit. si que se siguen en twitter.


De todas formas el culebrón está muy muy interante. Los próximos meses entre el ETF y Bitmain van a estar interesantes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ago 2018)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Por lo que he leído por twitter la relación entre Jihan y Ver está rota. Hace tiempo que no se les ve juntos y de hecho creo que se dejaron de seguir en redes hace meses. Si eso es verdad esta maniobra no es más que la consecuencia directa de la falta de apoyo por parte de Bitmain a Bcash. Esa shitcoin es un zombi viviente a la espera que la única ballena que la mantiene viva se la quite de encima. Eso si esta terrible maniobra no se lleva por delante a Bitmain incluida.
> 
> En este momento la única opción viable que existe para que Bitmain se salve es que haya otro mercado alcista sostenido durante al menos un año para que le de oxigeno financiero. Y de momento eso parece que no esta pasando. El mercado bajista tiene pinta que todavía le queda mecha
> 
> ...



La solución la tiene delante y puede tomarla cuando desee, siempre y cuando su orgullo subnormal se lo permita: vender los bcrashes, comprar bitcoins y pasar toda la potencia de minado a Bitcoin.

Eso es lo que cualquier entidad racional haría frente a las evidencias económicas


----------



## Emeregildo (13 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La solución la tiene delante y puede tomarla cuando desee, siempre y cuando su orgullo subnormal se lo permita: vender los bcrashes, comprar bitcoins y pasar toda la potencia de minado a Bitcoin.
> 
> Eso es lo que cualquier entidad racional haría frente a las evidencias económicas



Yo creo que ahora mismo se está arrepintiendo con toda su alma el haberse dejado engañar por Ver y le encantaría vender todos los Bcash y quitarse el problema de encima pero es que literalmente no puede!

Y más ahora, que está todo el mundo con un ojo encima a ver que hace y sus direcciones son conocidas. En cuanto haga el más mínimo movimiento el precio dumpea antes incluso que le lleguen sus monedas al exchange


----------



## p_pin (13 Ago 2018)

Yo tampoco creo que pudiera deshacerse de 1 millón de fichas, es un problema de liquidez, no hay poder de compra... 100.000 serían suficientes para bajarlo a cero, seguramente con la mitad, unas 50.000 también, por que los libros de órdenes estarán más que inflados, incluso por órdenes suyas, que desaparecerían si decide liquidar

Por lo que veo en investing, en todo el mes de Enero en Binance, manejó 122.000 BCrash de volumen.. eso en un mes, en uno de los exchange punteros... distribuir en un mes es más fácil.... si metes una orden de golpe, por las "prisas" de vender antes de que todo se vaya a la mierda, primero tendría que dividir la venta en los numerosos exchanges, y según el volúmen vender en proporción, no creo que pueda vender más de 20.000 a precios actuales entre todo los exchanges, a partir de ahí si hunde el precio, los demás lo harán también, y sacaría mucho menos. Y a parte de eso... si decide liquidar, es que también dejará de minar... es game over


----------



## bmbnct (13 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo no tengo cuenta en coinbase, pero estaría bien que alguno de vosotros que sí la tenga, nos confirmase si les han desbloqueado los bcrashes que tenían corraliteados allí desde el fork.



He encontrado esto: Coinbase Exchange To Support Withdrawal Of Bitcoin Forks

Parece que se dio la posibilidad de sacarlos/venderlos en abril

---------- Post added 13-ago-2018 at 21:10 ----------

El volumen de LocalBitcoins en Argentina anda disparado: Coin Dance | LocalBitcoins Volume (Argentina)


----------



## bmbnct (13 Ago 2018)

Algo va saliendo sobre el Q2 que no aparece en los datos de Bitmain (lo esperado):

"Caijing, a major financial news service, reached out to Bitmain to comment on the IPO deck and the loss of $600+ million in Q2. Bitmain said "no comment"."

https://m.weibo.cn/status/4272624509508829

Twitter


----------



## louis.gara (14 Ago 2018)

Hoygan, que aqui hemos venido a hablar de mi libro, sr.mojon me tienes ya hasta los mismísimos con tus trolleadas del bcrash, un poco de por favor que ya hay un hilo para ello macho.....:

Hay que ver como las aguas vuelven a su cauce, mientras unos esperan el siguiente todamoon y el mayor de los desastres es un aplazamiento de la SEC, otros callan como putas postpotiendo una muerte lenta pero anunciada. Terminarán Tixel y Keinur cambiando su shitcoin por bitcoin para salvar los muebles y la dignidad o morirán con su gurú Jihan :X? Lo veremos en próximos episodios.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ago 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> Hoygan, que aqui hemos venido a hablar de mi libro, sr.mojon me tienes ya hasta los mismísimos con tus trolleadas del bcrash, un poco de por favor que ya hay un hilo para ello macho.....:
> 
> Hay que ver como las aguas vuelven a su cauce, mientras unos esperan el siguiente todamoon y el mayor de los desastres es un aplazamiento de la SEC, otros callan como putas postpotiendo una muerte lenta pero anunciada. Terminarán Tixel y Keinur cambiando su shitcoin por bitcoin para salvar los muebles y la dignidad o morirán con su gurú Jihan :X? Lo veremos en próximos episodios.




Esos 2 personajes si no se han tirado ya por un puente poco les falta. En el fondo lo siento por ellos pero tienen lo que se merecen.


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

Saluden a los $5800 ::


----------



## Arctic (14 Ago 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esos 2 personajes si no se han tirado ya por un puente poco les falta. En el fondo lo siento por ellos pero tienen lo que se merecen.



Y no nos olvidemos de Clapham y sus PIVX o como se llamen. Otro genio encantado de conocerse. :XX::XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ago 2018)

Subnormales opinando que "Bitcoin es humo", momento de compra. No falla.


----------



## michinato (14 Ago 2018)

El hilo acerca de la caída de la lira turca es muy interesante. 

A parte de las discusiones sobre si lo que está pasando es un ataque a Erdogan por salirse del guión del imperio, muchos comentan que lo que está ocurriendo es la devaluación de casi todos los activos frente al dolar de forma generalizada.




Blink dijo:


> NOTA: El BTC apunto de perder los 6.000$, el Oro los 1.200$ y la plata los 15$ ienso: ::





Monsieur George dijo:


> Buen apunte con el BTC. El proceso se inició en enero de 2018, con la venta masiva de BTCs. ¿A cambio de qué...? De dólares, ¡¡Cómo no!!
> 
> Fijaros en la curva del precio del oro y la plata los meses previos a la caída de Lehman en 2008. Caídas abruptas. Gente como loca vendiendo activos para obtener dólares con los que pagar deudas.
> 
> El problema es que la masa monetaria se reduce, y le pasas el problema a otros (países emergentes). Es un ¡¡maricón el último en toda regla!!



Esto coincidiría con lo que Jim Rogers lleva comentando desde hace bastante tiempo:

Jim Rogers Blog: Currencies: I Expect The UD Dollar To Move Higher

Jim Rogers Blog: The Bullish Case For The US Dollar

Jim Rogers Blog: Market Turmoil Will be Bullish For The US Dollar



> Currencies: I Expect The UD Dollar To Move Higher
> I have a lot of US dollars because when the turmoil gets worse many people look for a safe haven. Investors think the US dollar is a safe haven. It's not, America is the largest debtor nation in the history of the world and the debts are going higher but everybody thinks it's a safe haven so the US dollar will go higher and it might even turn into a bubble. I hope at that point I'm smart enough to sell it and put my money somewhere else. It might be gold, who knows where it will be but at the moment I own a lot of US dollars.





> The Bullish Case For The US Dollar
> In the past when America has given tax incentives to bring US Dollars home it has made the US Dollar go higher, certainly for a while. These tax laws have just changed and there are now incentives to bring US Dollars home. I suspect they people will bring the US Dollars home and I suspect the US Dollar will go higher especially as interest rates go higher.





> Market Turmoil Will be Bullish For The US Dollar
> I expect market turmoil in the next couple of years but one result of market turmoil is that the US Dollar is going to go higher because people are going to look for a safe haven now they think the US Dollar is a safe haven for historic reasons.




Si esta hipóteis es válida y sumamos el pinchazo de la burbuja de finales de 2017 con el escenario de un dolar que se convierte en Rey, puede que aun vaya a haber mucha más sangre, que nadie se extrañe lo abajo que podemos llegar.

Lo interesante de todo esto será ver los efectos en cascada, si se crea una nueva crisis global, si tiembla Wall Street, y sobre todo las medidas que tome la FED.

Dependiendo de esos intervencionismos, las burbujas futuras pueden dejar pequeñas las que hemos visto hasta ahora. 


A parte de los comentarios sobre BTC que he citado más arriba, el hilo completo de la lira turca es es muy recomendable. Son 25 páginas (por el momento):

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/1066698-lira-turca-rompe-soporte-del-7-a-4.html


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ago 2018)

Jim Rogers está describiendo poco más o menos algo parecido a lo que ocurrió durante la fase final de los locos años veinte.


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Subnormales opinando que "Bitcoin es humo", momento de compra. No falla.



Pues te vas a joder... porque en un par de horas se va a ir a $5000 ::

Un inversor inteligente no compraría bitcoin ni ethereum, sino una mierda que va a subir igualmente del rebote y su revalorización será mayor pedazo de retrasado.

Me voy a reír como acabe KO el abuelete bitcoin ::


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Pues te vas a joder... porque en un par de horas se va a ir a $5000 ::
> 
> Un inversor inteligente no compraría bitcoin ni ethereum, sino una mierda que va a subir igualmente del rebote y su revalorización será mayor pedazo de retrasado.
> 
> Me voy a reír como acabe KO el abuelete bitcoin ::



¿Podrías al menos mantener la educación por favor? 
Que da asco leerte.


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Podrías al menos mantener la educación por favor?
> Que da asco leerte.



El 6 de agosto estaba a 7000


Divad dijo:


> Todavía tiene margen de bajada hasta los $5000 ::



Tanto lameros la polla y daros por culo que hasta os escuece viendo bajar bitcoin... Ni avisando sabéis guardar vuestra pasta para volver a entrar más barato... Banda de retrasados con hilo propio con el único fin de joder a los nuevos que entran en criptolandia.


----------



## irracional (14 Ago 2018)

Yescoiners con el culo en llamas, enculandose los unos a los otros para apagar fuegos ::


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

irracional dijo:


> Yescoiners con el culo en llamas, enculandose los unos a los otros para apagar fuegos ::



Con el amigo tether ves el juego desde otra perspectiva más divertida 8: los llorones son los que callan o piden a gritos: comprad! Qué se acaban los bitcoñitos! :XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ago 2018)

Has pasado de intentar estafar a la gente con las shitcoins, a ir promocionando por ahí el tether. Vas de mal en peor.


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Has pasado de intentar estafar a la gente con las shitcoins, a ir promocionando por ahí el tether. Vas de mal en peor.









Del 25 de Julio...
Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII - Página 828

Del 17 de Enero 
Especulación con ALTCOINS III - Página 714


----------



## Pirro (14 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> El 6 de agosto estaba a 7000
> 
> 
> Tanto lameros la polla y daros por culo que hasta os escuece viendo bajar bitcoin... Ni avisando sabéis guardar vuestra pasta para volver a entrar más barato... Banda de retrasados con hilo propio con el único fin de joder a los nuevos que entran en criptolandia.



¿Te parece normal tanto odio? :: Háztelo mirar tío que cualquiera diría que el mercado te ha dado por el culo grande y vienes a proyectarlo aquí.

En cryptolandia hay hueco para todos, desde aspirantes a Gordon Gekko que se creen alguien por tratar quincalla digital sobrevalorada hasta verdaderos creyentes que miran algo más que la peseta, pasando por gilipollas que proyectan sus miserias sobre desconocidos a los que sus vidas y sus inversiones deberían importarles un carajo.

Se te ve una persona sana y equilibrada


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Ago 2018)

Todo el mundo cripto en números rojos, algunas alts con bajadas muy serias.


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Te parece normal tanto odio? :: Háztelo mirar tío que cualquiera diría que el mercado te ha dado por el culo grande y vienes a proyectarlo aquí.
> 
> En cryptolandia hay hueco para todos, desde aspirantes a Gordon Gekko que se creen alguien por tratar quincalla digital sobrevalorada hasta verdaderos creyentes que miran algo más que la peseta, pasando por gilipollas que proyectan sus miserias sobre desconocidos a los que sus vidas y sus inversiones deberían importarles un carajo.
> 
> Se te ve una persona sana y equilibrada



Al contrario, todo es con amor y cuanto más os empeñáis en hacer creer que ayudáis a otras personas que no tienen ni puta idea de cryptos como os gustaría que os ayudasen a vosotros... más amor vengo a repartir :X

Gracias a vuestro club selecto bitcoin y tras informarme sobre nakaMOTO me dejasteis claro que bitcoin ni con un palo y la verdad que me fue de PM entrando a eth a $8 

El 5 de diciembre ya avisaba de la corrección que llegaría y avisé que para salirse sería el 6 de enero... pero claro todas las mierdas se pegaron dos días de fiesta y después comenzaron las ostias que con un: ya subirá y el jodido mantra de retrasados hold/hodl... pues igual habrían cambiado muchas cosas :XX:
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS III

Lecciones que uno se lleva y pese a ello seguí ganando pasta surfeando... por lo que tampoco me puedo quejar :

Preguntaos vosotros que habéis hecho vosotros por ayudar a los que no tienen ni puta idea de cryptos, salvo recomendar que se vayan al hilo "shitcoiner" con desprecio...

Seguro que muchos que os hayan seguido os darán las gracias por haberles garantizado la perdida de valor de su dinero...


----------



## kerevienteya (14 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Al contrario, todo es con amor y cuanto más os empeñáis en hacer creer que ayudáis a otras personas que no tienen ni puta idea de cryptos como os gustaría que os ayudasen a vosotros... más amor vengo a repartir :X
> 
> Gracias a vuestro club selecto bitcoin y tras informarme sobre nakaMOTO me dejasteis claro que bitcoin ni con un palo y la verdad que me fue de PM entrando a eth a $8
> 
> ...



Si, es post tuyo es/fué para quitare el sombrero. Muy buen análisis y el tiempo te ha dado la razón.


----------



## shitcoin (14 Ago 2018)

Esto va parriba señores!


----------



## orbeo (14 Ago 2018)

Es una subida inversa


----------



## p_pin (14 Ago 2018)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Si, es post tuyo es/fué para quitare el sombrero. Muy buen análisis y el tiempo te ha dado la razón.



Pero si en ese mensaje que ha linkeado "como prueba" de lo que habla principalmente son de unas tarjetas.

Los que tienen la costumbre de ser tan difusos y magufos hablando es lo que tienen, el mensaje se interpreta como les da la gana.... pero no te enseñará la orden de venta del día 5 de Diciembre, eso tenlo por seguro

Mira su última frase... si interpretas que hay que vender aquí... :XX:


> La putada sería que en todo 2018 sea un no parar de subir todo criptolandia y *bajarse del tren por creerse que tocará corrección es el error que podamos cometer.*


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ago 2018)

Que risas estos trolles multicuenta manteniendo diálogos entre si mismos XDD


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Si, es post tuyo es/fué para quitare el sombrero. Muy buen análisis y el tiempo te ha dado la razón.



Gracias, el tiempo acaba poniendo a cada uno en su sitio.



p_pin dijo:


> Pero si en ese mensaje que ha linkeado "como prueba" de lo que habla principalmente son de unas tarjetas.
> 
> Los que tienen la costumbre de ser tan difusos y magufos hablando es lo que tienen, el mensaje se interpreta como les da la gana.... pero no te enseñará la orden de venta del día 5 de Diciembre, eso tenlo por seguro
> 
> Mira su última frase... si interpretas que hay que vender aquí... :XX:



Hablo de las tarjetas porque era el timo reciente que nos habían colado a la gran mayoría. No pasa nada que no comprendas el mensaje y omitas la intención de salirse antes del 6 de enero porque comenzarían las rebajas... Pero por querer defender a tu amigo bitcoñito mojoncito te has llevado un patinaje artístico :XX:



> La putada sería que en todo 2018 sea un no parar de subir todo criptolandia y bajarse del tren por creerse que tocará corrección es el error que podamos cometer.



En lo que llevamos de 2018 no he visto a bitcoin en los 100k, eth 25k, dash 40k,... por lo tanto los festivales no se han dado y bajarse de esos sueños húmedos que no han ocurrido no ha podido ser... ya que seguro que todos habríamos seguido haciendo hodl :: para que siguiera subiendo hasta el infinito y más allá que tanto cacareabais :XX:







No tenéis suficiente con lameros la polla, la bajada de bitcoin que encima tenéis que demostrar lo profundamente retrasados que sois?

---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 20:38 ----------

Recuerda que te puedes cambiar el avatar y así no te dirán nada


Spoiler












::


----------



## p_pin (14 Ago 2018)

El zasca sólo puede venir cuando enseñes las órdenes de venta del día 5 de Diciembre, que sería acorde a lo que has escrito... otra cosa es que lo que escribas sea falso, y sólo estes manipulando a la gente... sólo tienes que enseñar las órdenes de liquidación de las criptos


----------



## barborico (14 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Pues te vas a joder... porque en un par de horas se va a ir a $5000 ::



Sigue a $6k. Deberías revisar tu ojímetro, Bitcoin no es una shitcoin.


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> El zasca sólo puede venir cuando enseñes las órdenes de venta del día 5 de Diciembre, que sería acorde a lo que has escrito... otra cosa es que lo que escribas sea falso, y sólo estes manipulando a la gente... sólo tienes que enseñar las órdenes de liquidación de las criptos



Hoy te estás saliendo



Spoiler















> El 5 de diciembre ya avisaba de la corrección que llegaría y avisé que para salirse sería el 6 de enero... pero claro todas las mierdas se pegaron dos días de fiesta y después comenzaron las ostias que con un: ya subirá y el jodido mantra de retrasados hold/hodl... *pues igual habrían cambiado muchas cosas *
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS III
> 
> *Lecciones que uno se lleva y pese a ello seguí ganando pasta surfeando... por lo que tampoco me puedo quejar*



Parece que no te has enterado de que aprendí la lección de que hold/hodl es la muerte :XX: Aunque de muchas mierdas sacase tajada y comprase otras mierdas para seguir sacando pasta... las mierdas que dejaba de mover me acababan puteando porque el hold me las metía en perdidas... Igual si hubiera dejado de leer burbuja no me habría dejado llevar por to the moon y los lambo :::XX:



Spoiler















barborico dijo:


> Sigue a $6k. Deberías revisar tu ojímetro, Bitcoin no es una shitcoin.



Ha bajado a los 5880, están dando la oportunidad a los retrasados bitcoñeros de que se pasen a usdt para ganar algo de pasta antes de que llegue a los 5200 :: 7 días sangrientos y muy duros vamos a ver... 8:


----------



## p_pin (14 Ago 2018)

AJAJAJA o sea que avisabas una cosa que no te creías ni tu jajajajaja menudo "listo" más "tonto"

_Decir una cosa, y luego la contraria, y si fallo es culpa de los demás... _


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> AJAJAJA o sea que avisabas una cosa que no te creías ni tu jajajajaja menudo "listo" más "tonto"
> 
> _Decir una cosa, y luego la contraria, y si fallo es culpa de los demás... _



El descenso a fuego lento daba falsas esperanzas con los rebotes y llevar más de 50 mierdas fue un gran error que corregí al ir cobrando e ir concentrándolo en menos mierdas para surfear ::

En Diciembre hago 2 años tocándome los huevos, independizado, fiestas, viajes,... también he ido aprovechando lo que he ganado... 

DLN on Instagram: â€œSin cryptos no hay paraÃ*so! ðŸŽ‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸŒ€â€
DLN on Instagram: â€œðŸŽ‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸŒ€â€

Qué has hecho tú? Llevas bitcoins minados o comprados a precios de risa y sigues viviendo en los foros... tendrías que ser todo un ejperto en cryptos, trading,... y no eres más que un come mierda :: 



Spoiler



[youtube]J_iTld4ap6U[/youtube]


----------



## Arctic (14 Ago 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Si, si. Divad es un grande.
> 
> Aquí tienes su aportación de Abril. Un tipo que celebraba haber ganado 4.000 eurazos y ya en abril decía que el bitcoin se hundía:
> 
> ...




Good Old Times...


----------



## p_pin (14 Ago 2018)

Qué deprimente... vacilar de dinero en internet... con fotos que has colgado infinidad de veces y vídeos que no visitan ni tus amigos, si es que los tienes (los perros no cuentan), y que sólo comentas tú... 

Me preguntas qué tengo yo? yo no tengo nada, nada de nada. Sólo me gusta montarme mis películas en internet...



PD: cuando baja lo suyo son cortos no?:


Spoiler



Estaba troleando al "listo", quito captura


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Good Old Times...



Lo salvaron los HF para seguir vendiendo humo :: sino se hubiera ido a la mierda y lo sabes :XX:

La siguiente evolución de bitcoin es copiar a zcash (ethereum) :XX::XX:
The Code for an Anonymous Lightning Network is Now Live - CoinDesk

Menuda mierda de crypto :::XX: 



p_pin dijo:


> Qué deprimente... vacilar de dinero en internet... con fotos que has colgado infinidad de veces y vídeos que no visitan ni tus amigos, si es que los tienes (los perros no cuentan), y que sólo comentas tú...
> 
> Me preguntas qué tengo yo? yo no tengo nada, nada de nada. Sólo me gusta montarme mis películas en internet...
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

Esa captura te la han pasado para vacilar de que no solo vives del foro :XX: A quien vas a engañar retrasado, si hasta has necesitado clases de comprensión :XX:

Hacer creer que te dedicas a especular y apalancado cuando solo sabes repetir: hodl y to the moon :XX:

Lo mínimo que tendrías que tener es el clásico lambor que supuestamente tienen todos los bitcoñeros... pero para dedicaros tantas horas en los foros no tiene mucho sentido vuestros actos 8:

Tanto que pedías demostrar operaciones te lo puedes currar y demostrar los btc que tienes. Así dejas claro tu fidelidad a bitcoin y a quienes les salgan de los cojones/ovarios que te sigan


----------



## p_pin (14 Ago 2018)

Ya lo dije, yo no tengo nada. Nada de nada... no sé por qué dices que es mía. ¿Cómo esa lista de operaciones, que podría ser una pagína de varias, va a ser mía? no no no, no te hagas lío, no es mía, yo lo he dicho bien claro, yo no tengo nada

PD: _No sabes nada Jhon Nieve_


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Ya lo dije, yo no tengo nada. Nada de nada... no sé por qué dices que es mía. ¿Cómo esa lista de operaciones, que podría ser una pagína de varias, va a ser mía? no no no, no te hagas lío, no es mía, yo lo he dicho bien claro, yo no tengo nada
> 
> PD: _No sabes nada Jhon Nieve_



Es obvio que no tienes nada, solo te dedicas a marear y entretener al ganado.

Qué os parece ser una copia de zcash (eth)?
The Code for an Anonymous Lightning Network is Now Live - CoinDesk

Al final llegaréis a reconocer que bitcoin fue lo mejor cuando llegó a los 20k  el escozor por no vender os ha perpetuado en los foros 8:


----------



## louis.gara (15 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> El descenso a fuego lento daba falsas esperanzas con los rebotes y llevar más de 50 mierdas fue un gran error que corregí al ir cobrando e ir concentrándolo en menos mierdas para surfear ::
> 
> En Diciembre hago 2 años tocándome los huevos, independizado, fiestas, viajes,... también he ido aprovechando lo que he ganado...



Lo mejor de todo es que tú mismo te dejas en evidencia. Con 4000 pavos te has independizado, te has ido de fiesta y has viajado....

Qué henbidia macho, a mi me parece que lo único que has surfeado es una ristra de dildos, de ahí el escozor. 

Será que con la caída del bitcoin, la hostia que te estás pegando con las cryptos es más dolorosa, o es que has metido todo en tether para salvar tu fortuna de 4000 euros?.:XX:

Hace falta ser panoli.


----------



## Divad (15 Ago 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es que tú mismo te dejas en evidencia. Con 4000 pavos te has independizado, te has ido de fiesta y has viajado....
> 
> Qué henbidia macho, a mi me parece que lo único que has surfeado es una ristra de dildos, de ahí el escozor.
> 
> ...



Otro retrasado que se suma al festín... Ahí tienes un surfeo de 7800€ con solo esperar 48h :XX:
David Lozano - En criptolandia siempre ganas. Si no te... | Facebook

No tengo ganas de ponerme a rebuscar y haceros capturas de todas las mierdas que he surfeado... y más para unos pobres desgraciados come mierdas que no tienen nada...

O tienes huevos de demostrar los btc que tienes?


----------



## louis.gara (15 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Otro retrasado que se suma al festín... Ahí tienes un surfeo de 7800€ con solo esperar 48h :XX:
> David Lozano - En criptolandia siempre ganas. Si no te... | Facebook
> 
> No tengo ganas de ponerme a rebuscar y haceros capturas de todas las mierdas que he surfeado... y más para unos pobres desgraciados come mierdas que no tienen nada...
> ...



Estás bastante enfermo si pretendes morir de éxito mostrando unas capturas de pantalla que no demuestran absolutamente nada.

La hemeroteca está para todos, he pasado un rato leyendo las maravillosas aportaciones de muyuu, remonster, sr.mojon en el hilo oficial de bitcoin I, allá por 2013...con trolls como genegoista que luego evolucionó a reputón y el clapham invirtiendo en su chevy (lo que vendría a ser tu alter-ego). 

Aquí te dejo mi primer post, cuando era un principiante con ganas de aprender. El tono humilde y sobretodo agradecido (todo lo contrario a ti, que eres un puto bocas ignorante que encima pretende dar lecciones estafando al personal). Empecé con 14 bitcoins y pico cuando tus shitcoins ni siquiera existían (supongamos que nunca más he vuelto a comprar)

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (III)

Unos meses después el bitcoin había tocado techo al pasar de 1000 euros, pero no fui tan imbécil como para retirarlo a la cuenta bancaria, pagarle el tributo al Montonto de turno y encima publicarlo en el feisbuk para fardar de cuatro perras y sentirme interesante. 

Vendí una parte y seguí recomprando, lo mismo que alguien con dos dedos de frente está haciendo ahora, pedazo de subnormal. Ya ves tú que catástrofe.

Pero basicamente HODL, cuando vienes por aquí rebuznando y vas de surfista exitoso del trading lo único que aparentas es lo que eres, un puto troll hablando de "bitcoñitos y comemierdas" que no han ganado tanto como yo porque yo he vendido en la cima (nadie vende en la cima, y lo sabes).... resumiendo, aquí te dejo el monedero de un ilustre holder llamado bitcoñero:

Bitcoin Address 1FxbRtYxccn9UyRmXuqmQ3oHbTAc6R18cC

Ser un poco respetuoso te vendría bien, saludos Gayer.


----------



## Divad (15 Ago 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> Estás bastante enfermo si pretendes morir de éxito mostrando unas capturas de pantalla que no demuestran absolutamente nada.
> 
> La hemeroteca está para todos, he pasado un rato leyendo las maravillosas aportaciones de muyuu, remonster, sr.mojon en el hilo oficial de bitcoin I, allá por 2013...con trolls como genegoista que luego evolucionó a reputón y el clapham invirtiendo en su chevy (lo que vendría a ser tu alter-ego).
> 
> ...



Veo que te pusiste a mirar las capturas y te has llevado más zascas de los que te esperabas, eh! :XX: 


El estafador que tienes delante ha ayudado a otros a ganarse la pasta por si mismo sin tener que casarse con ninguna crypto (hodl) y tras reunirnos en el discord hemos aprendido otras técnicas para reventar el cutre juego de cojones que nos han creado la judiada de siempre. 

Al menos has sido claro, aprendiste las lecciones de como estafar a los nuevos que entrasen para que hicieran hodl mientras tú y la banda vendíais en máximos :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: luego el cachondeo en el foro de los lambo y to the moon! mientras bajaba :XX: Gracias por contarnos vuestra jugada... :Aplauso:

Todo esto contando que sea cierto los bitcoñitos que muestras porque llevan desde el 02/08/17 sin moverse y solo da a pensar que la dirección es pillada al azar para vacilar o que encima serías tan retrasado de acumular los bitcoins y haber perdido la clave... me decanto más por lo primero. Tendrías que tener otra cuenta con miles de bitcoñitos más que serían los que se llevaron a la exchange X para venderlos justo en máximos... verdad? :XX:

Eres un jodido fantasma como satoshi naka*MOTO* :XX:

Espero que el siguiente bitcoñito que salga de la cara y nos explique en que mierda se va a convertir bitcoin 
The Code for an Anonymous Lightning Network is Now Live - CoinDesk

Tanto criticar ethereum y al final os tocará tragaros la mierda :XX:


----------



## louis.gara (15 Ago 2018)

Más bien ethereum se va a la mierda.

El ilustre bitcoñero no soy yo, es éste que no va publicando capturas de sus logros puntuales.


owned antológico II. bitcoin como testigo


----------



## Divad (15 Ago 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> Más bien ethereum se va a la mierda.
> 
> El ilustre bitcoñero no soy yo, es éste que no va publicando capturas de sus logros puntuales.
> 
> ...



Al final te tragarás la mierda y adorarás a la judiada ETH :XX:

Última Actividad: 09-jul-2017 01:39

Aquí solo quedáis los fantasmas vende motos :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (17 Ago 2018)

Bitcoin maneja más volumen de transacciones que el oro.

Marty's


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ago 2018)

Es cuestión de tiempo que supere al oro, más limitado, divisible, portable y seguro.


----------



## bmbnct (18 Ago 2018)

Entrevista de Máx Keiser a Saifedean, divulgador y autor del libro "Bitcoin Standard", en castellano:

Primera parte: "El bitcÃ³in es como el oro, pero sin gobiernos de por medio" (E1266) - YouTube

Segunda parte: El sistema sanitario canÃ­bal de Estados Unidos - Keiser Report en EspaÃ±ol (E1267) - YouTube


----------



## 2 años (18 Ago 2018)

Si Max Kaiser viviera en el antiguo oeste iría en un carromato por los pueblos vendiendo crecepelo y jarabes que lo curan todo.
Menudo vendemotos


----------



## Divad (18 Ago 2018)

Los bitcoñitos siguen en silencio ante el HF que se avecina y puede ser la estocada definitiva para mandarlo al agujero :fiufiu:

The Code for an Anonymous Lightning Network is Now Live - CoinDesk
BitcoinZero | BitcoinZero is an improved version of Bitcoin with additional features including Zerocoin protocol, faster blocktime, and masternodes (BZnodes).

Se acaban los cartuchos:
- Tether se puede ir a tomar por culo con la caída del $ (20 Agosto)
- El año pasado era un no parar de regalar pasta con los HF...
- Siempre vendiendo su mejor moto LN :XX:

Disfrutad de los mojones! :XX:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> BitcoinZero | BitcoinZero is an improved version of Bitcoin with additional features including Zerocoin protocol, faster blocktime, and masternodes (BZnodes).



¿Cómo? En unas dos semanas nuevo fork de BTC, es decir más bitcoñitos gratis. Estaré atento.


----------



## sirpask (19 Ago 2018)

https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-17/wednesday/us-17-Invernizzi-Tracking-Ransomware-End-To-End.pdf


----------



## Registrador (19 Ago 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Cómo? En unas dos semanas nuevo fork de BTC, es decir más bitcoñitos gratis. Estaré atento.



Joder de puta madre mas dinero caido del cielo. Dónde se cobra?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Ago 2018)

Registrador dijo:


> Joder de puta madre mas dinero caido del cielo. Dónde se cobra?



En su web dicen esto:



> - How do I get my BitcoinZero?
> 
> You will receive 10BZX for every 1HXX you hold in the official Hexx wallet or 1BZX for every 1BTC you hold in a Bitcoin wallet you have the private keys for. Currently LiveCoin.net, Blocknet.io and the HexxChange confirmed fork support.



Es decir, 1 btc = 1 bitcoinzero

La wallet a usar es la Hexx wallet y los exchanges que de momento soportan el fork son esos tres que se indican. No creo que llegue a valer mucho esta shitcoin así que igual no interesa todo esto, pa ganar 10 € mejor dejarse de historias.


----------



## tastas (19 Ago 2018)

Se siguen haciendo shitforks?

Por favor señores que os tenía por gente seria no es dinero caído del cielo es un ataque a btc.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (19 Ago 2018)

Guía de instalación para el procesador de pagos BTCPAY gastando lo menos posible:

Hosting BTCPay Server for cheap

---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 23:44 ----------

Crypto Skeptic Paul Krugman Says Bitcoin (BTC) Has More Utility Than Gold | The Daily Hodl


----------



## bmbnct (20 Ago 2018)

Porque es todo tan turbio en Bcash? Todas las noticias de la IPO de Bitmain decían bien grande que SoftBank y Tencent estaban negociando y resulta que SoftBank ha dicho que no y Tencent no se pronuncia.

Uber's Largest Shareholder SoftBank Denies Deal With Bitmain, Other Investments Uncertain


----------



## Damianvlc (20 Ago 2018)

*Análisis Técnico diário de Criptomonedas*

Análisis técnico de Bitcoin 20.08.2018


Inicia la jornada del lunes mientras el precio de Bitcoin se negocia en la línea de los €5700 luego de obtener un incremento de más del 2% durante la jornada de negociación del domingo 19.

El precio se mantiene un área de lateralización, sin embargo es probable que se dé el cruce de medias moviles al área alcista. Vemos como las noticias de los ETF y todo el FUD creado se disipa paulatinamente permitiendo que los inversores vuelvan a ingresar al mercado con más confianza. Por otra parte debemos tener claro que el precio aún se encuentra por debajo de la línea de tendencia MA 200 lo cual marca un área bajista.

Puntos destacados
- El precio necesita romper la resistencia en los €6000
- Se está formando un incremento en el precio del Bitcoin
- Las medias moviles tratan de acercarse al punto de cruce alcista







Al analizar el gráfico de un día en el par BTC/EUR notamos como el precio tocó el canal Donchian, seguidamente el precio intenta elevarse por encima de la media movil rápida de 9 observaciones (amarilla) de esta manera puede haber un cruce con la media movil lenta de 26 observaciones (roja) permitiendo un nuevo impulso en el precio.

Al dibujar un retroceso de Fibonacci desde el ultimo pico alcista, podemos ver como el precio continua en una área de negociación por debajo del 38.20% de Fibonacci el cual es un nivel psicológico que buscan muchos traders para toma de decisión.

El RSI continúa en una tendencia positiva por debajo del 45%. El valor podría incrementar nuevamente en uno de esos movimientos agresivos que suele tener el BTC. Para quienes no estén seguros de negociar durante la semana, pueden optar por congelar con Tether o TrueUSD.

Indicadores técnicos
- RSI por debajo del 50%
- Canal Donchian 15, 15, 1
- Soporte del precio €5691
- Resistencia del precio €6000
- Media Movil (MA) 200 observaciones
- Medias Moviles Exponencial (EMA) de 9/26 observaciones


----------



## vpsn (20 Ago 2018)

Damianvlc dijo:


> Análisis técnico de Bitcoin 20.08.2018
> 
> 
> Inicia la jornada del lunes mientras el precio de Bitcoin se negocia en la línea de los €5700 luego de obtener un incremento de más del 2% durante la jornada de negociación del domingo 19.
> ...



El precio mayormente se mira en dolares no? Anteriormente en yuanes, pero los chinos ya no meten un duro.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Ago 2018)

Para los nuevos:

- bitcoin . com es SCAM. Vende Bcash como si fuera Bitcoin. Y hay ejemplos de gente nueva que cae en la estafa: 
Twitter

- El propietario de bitcoin . com es Roger Ver donde en sus twitts trata de conseguir lo mismo: Twitter

- Lo mismo que lo anterior aplica al procesador de pagos Bitpay: 

"Bitpay has been accused of lying about the state of Bitcoin’s transactions in order to present BCH as a superior alternative in terms of speed and cost. Such as move as not gone down well at all with the Crypto community, with many referring to the company as ‘corrupt’."
BitPay gets criticism for corruption and malpractice | Coin Daily

Cada vez muestran mas desesperación, lo que nos quedará por Ver...






---------- Post added 20-ago-2018 at 12:58 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Porque es todo tan turbio en Bcash? Todas las noticias de la IPO de Bitmain decían bien grande que SoftBank y Tencent estaban negociando y resulta que SoftBank ha dicho que no y Tencent no se pronuncia.
> 
> Uber's Largest Shareholder SoftBank Denies Deal With Bitmain, Other Investments Uncertain



A falta de confirmacion, parece que las espectativas de las ganancias se reducen de 8000 a 3000 millones.

Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Para los nuevos:
> 
> - bitcoin . com es SCAM. Vende Bcash como si fuera Bitcoin. Y hay ejemplos de gente nueva que cae en la estafa:
> Twitter
> ...



Joder, hasta lo han pintado de naranja el BCH para tratar de engañar, qué cutres son... Al menos otras tomaduras de pelo tenían su gracia como Bitconnect.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Porque es todo tan turbio en Bcash? Todas las noticias de la IPO de Bitmain decían bien grande que SoftBank y Tencent estaban negociando y resulta que SoftBank ha dicho que no y Tencent no se pronuncia.
> 
> Uber's Largest Shareholder SoftBank Denies Deal With Bitmain, Other Investments Uncertain



El grupo Tencent lo niega también:

"Just in: according to Tencent Deep Web, both @SoftBank and Tencent Group denied that they have invested in the pre-IPO of Bitmain."

Twitter


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2018)

Bueno, como va la cosa...
6389,22 $/	+0,00% +6389,22	09:00:06


----------



## Registrador (21 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Se siguen haciendo shitforks?
> 
> Por favor señores que os tenía por gente seria no es dinero caído del cielo *es un ataque a btc.*
> 
> Taptap



Un ataque??? jojojo los shitforks es como si yo me pongo atacar a Conor Mcgregor


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Ago 2018)

Discutamos amistosamente este artículo y, sobretodo, las tablas que presenta

As Lira Collapses, Turks Are Piling Into Cryptocurrency | Zero Hedge







¿Un 10% de los consumidores españoles declaran poseer criptomonedas?

Ni de puta coña, no me lo creo. No sé cómo habrán realizado la estadística, pero no creo que lleguen ni al 1%


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Discutamos amistosamente este artículo y, sobretodo, las tablas que presenta
> 
> As Lira Collapses, Turks Are Piling Into Cryptocurrency | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



En zerohedge valoran ese 10% como "relativamente poca".
Si el 9% en Europa fuera cierto, 20k eur/btc se me quedaba muy corto. Y ni en broma me creo que en España haya más adopción que Chequia o Alemania.
Mi estimación es un uno o dos porciento.

Viendo el informe completo parece una encuesta bien realizada pero es que pensar que uno de cada 10 españoles tiene criptomonedas me parece una barbaridad.

De los que no tienen criptomonedas, 1 de cada 4 europeos esperan tener en el futuro! 1 de cada 3 en España!

Taptap

---------- Post added 21-ago-2018 at 11:39 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Un ataque??? jojojo los shitforks es como si yo me pongo atacar a Conor Mcgregor



Que tenga pocas probabilidades de tumbar a btc no quita que sea un ataque.
Pregúntale a los que han comprado bch por equivocación si les parece que es dinero gratis.

Un nuevo shitforks no me parece algo a celebrar.

Taptap


----------



## p_pin (21 Ago 2018)

Pues sí, no creo que esa encuesta sea representativa. Según se ve en la parte inferior, la encuesta se hizo sobre 1000 personas en cada país... y si te vas a hacerla a alguna universidad informática o matemática... pues es posible que de ese resultado. 
Si BTC tuviera ese nivel de difusión estaría en otras cifras


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues sí, no creo que esa encuesta sea representativa. Según se ve en la parte inferior, la encuesta se hizo sobre 1000 personas en cada país... y si te vas a hacerla a alguna universidad informática o matemática... pues es posible que de ese resultado.
> Si BTC tuviera ese nivel de difusión estaría en otras cifras



1000 personas por país creo que es suficiente. Respecto a la muestra:

"This online survey was carried out by Ipsos between 26 March and 6 April 2018. Sampling reflects gender ratios and age distribution, selecting from pools of possible respondents furnished by panel providers in each country. European consumer figures are an average, weighted to take country population into account."

Parece que sí que es representativa de la población. Aún así me siguen pareciendo unos números de adopción demasiado altos.

Aunque no la conocía, Ipsos parece una empresa de estudios de mercado muy seria, cotizando en bolsa francesa. No es un estudio de cuatro universitarios preguntando a sus amigos frikis.

Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Discutamos amistosamente este artículo y, sobretodo, las tablas que presenta
> 
> As Lira Collapses, Turks Are Piling Into Cryptocurrency | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



Pues yo diría que puede ser. Casi todos aquellos que tienen cositas en bolsa tienen criptomonedas. Muchas veces los mismos bancos te las ofrecen.
::


----------



## p_pin (21 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> 1000 personas por país creo que es suficiente. Respecto a la muestra:
> 
> "This online survey was carried out by Ipsos between 26 March and 6 April 2018. Sampling reflects gender ratios and age distribution, selecting from pools of possible respondents furnished by panel providers in each country. European consumer figures are an average, weighted to take country population into account."
> 
> ...



Encuesta online?... la muestra no me parece representativa.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Ago 2018)

Cortos en ATH...






Venezuela: Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues yo diría que puede ser. Casi todos aquellos que tienen cositas en bolsa tienen criptomonedas. Muchas veces los mismos bancos te las ofrecen.
> ::



Ahí pone consumidores. Consumidores son mi abuela, el panchito del reggetón del quinto, paco el del taller, los televidentes de telecinco, etc.

Imposible que un 10% de consumidores sean poseedores de criptomonedas en este estadío tan temprano. Imposible


----------



## bmbnct (21 Ago 2018)

Ranking de países según volumen de compra venta en LocalBitcoins


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ranking de países según volumen de compra venta en LocalBitcoins



La posición de Venezuela me suena raro...excepto que hayan incluido los datos del Petro.
:


----------



## bmbnct (21 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Joder, hasta lo han pintado de naranja el BCH para tratar de engañar, qué cutres son... Al menos otras tomaduras de pelo tenían su gracia como Bitconnect.



Pues todavía va a ir a peor:







Lo que no se es que hace ofreciendo Bitcoin. No tiene cojones para únicamente vender Bcash.


----------



## p_pin (21 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La posición de Venezuela me suena raro...excepto que hayan incluido los datos del Petro.
> :



Hombre, es que aun comprando BTC en el pico más alto a 20.000 dólares, y estando ahora a 6.400 dólares, con la inflación en 2017 a 2.000% y dicen que podría llegar a 1.000.000% en 2018... dime si no es rentable tener BTC... y si deciden largarse, no te los podrán quitar en la frontera


----------



## michinato (21 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Discutamos amistosamente este artículo y, sobretodo, las tablas que presenta
> 
> As Lira Collapses, Turks Are Piling Into Cryptocurrency | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...





Enlace al pdf con el estudio completo de ING:

https://think.ing.com/uploads/reports/ING_International_Survey_Mobile_Banking_2018.pdf


Opino lo mismo que vosotros, no me creo ni de puta coña que las tasas de poseedores de criptomonedas sean del entorno del 10%. Diría que estamos en el 1% como mucho.



En cualquier caso, lo más interesante de la encuesta no son las respuestas falseables, sino los enunciados de las preguntas que hace ING. 


Suenan a que se están planteando seriamente el ofrecer servicios de compra/venta de criptos.


Como un banco generalista como ING, se metiera a ofrecer criptos y le diera publicidad, me parece que nos iríamos hasta Saturno.


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2018)

michinato dijo:


> En cualquier caso, lo más interesante de la encuesta no son las respuestas falseables, sino los enunciados de las preguntas que hace ING.
> 
> 
> Suenan a que se están planteando seriamente el ofrecer servicios de compra/venta de criptos.
> ...



Así es. A mí me gustan bastante para ser un banco, soy cliente suyo desde hará 5 años.
Fueron de los primeros en hablar de btc y lo suelen hacer de forma bastante abierta y sin demasiado fud mas allá de una comprensible cautela.

Taptap


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Ago 2018)

Después del tema de las denuncias de las hipotecas Multidivisa, no creo yo que se quieran meter en otro embolao


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ago 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Enlace al pdf con el estudio completo de ING:
> 
> https://think.ing.com/uploads/reports/ING_International_Survey_Mobile_Banking_2018.pdf
> 
> ...



Pues el broker de ING es bastante amigable, no digo que sea la mejor opción ni mucho menos, pero hasta los abuelos podrían usarlo de lo fácil que es... 

Una cosa muy importante es que en España los fondos de ING captan una burrada de dinero y eso siendo bastante normalillos por ser indulgente. El indexado del ibex no estoy seguro si era el que más capitalizaba de España. 

Por tanto, creo que si está gente se pone a vender Bitcoins en una plataforma confiable y sencilla para los mortales como la suya, la cosa se pondría interesante.

Supongo que les molestará que unos recién llegados como Coinbase y Binance se esten haciendo de oro y ellos teniendo una infraestructura que no tiene nada que envidiarles no hayan visto antes el negocio.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Ago 2018)

Big Investors Deny Involvement In Crypto Miner Bitmain's Pre-IPO Funding - CoinDesk


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Discutamos amistosamente este artículo y, sobretodo, las tablas que presenta
> 
> As Lira Collapses, Turks Are Piling Into Cryptocurrency | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...




A saber a que segmento de la poblacion han preguntado. Si haces esa encuesta en un foro de criptomonedas igual te sale un 60% mientas que si lo haces en un foro de gatos pues igual te sale un 1%

A mi personalmente un 10% para el conjunto de la poblacion de un pais me parece muchisimo. No creo que sea tanto ni de coña. Es que basta con mirar por ejmplo un pais como España, 50 millones de habitantes. Si un 10% de la poblacion tiene bitcoins aunque solo sea medio bitcoin cada uno ya son 2.5 millones de bitcoins. Y eso solo en España. Vamos que con esos porcentajes no hay bitcoins para todos.


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues el broker de ING es bastante amigable, no digo que sea la mejor opción ni mucho menos, pero hasta los abuelos podrían usarlo de lo fácil que es...
> 
> Una cosa muy importante es que en España los fondos de ING captan una burrada de dinero y eso siendo bastante normalillos por ser indulgente. El indexado del ibex no estoy seguro si era el que más capitalizaba de España.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la estrategia a seguir por los tradicionales para no perder parte del pastel es o bien comprar a los nuevos (creo que Goldman ya de hizo con poloniex) o bien crear marcas blancas para no afectar a la imagen de marca por lo que la gente asocia de criptomonedas y por lo que pueda pasar.
Esto vale para todo el fintech, dónde algunos meten a btc (para mí es mucho más que fintech).

ING funciona bastante bien para fondos, al menos en comparación con los 4 grandes bancos españoles que como la gente va ahí sí o sí no tienen que ofrecer demasiado.

Taptap

---------- Post added 21-ago-2018 at 18:08 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> A saber a que segmento de la poblacion han preguntado. Si haces esa encuesta en un foro de criptomonedas igual te sale un 60% mientas que si lo haces en un foro de gatos pues igual te sale un 1%
> .



Echo en falta más datos sobre el muestreo. Si es online, estaría bien que nos dijeran cuantos no contestaron y que medio se utilizó.
Solo pensar en población que consulta su correo con frecuencia ya sesgaría los resultados hacia respuestas de alto uso de btc.

Solo el título o la manera de presentar la encuesta ya puede variar los resultados: a mí si se me presentan diciendo en el asunto de un mail ENCUESTA ING CRIPTOMONEDAS ni lo abro pensando que es un virus, y es que es muy probable que lo sea.

Taptap


----------



## Divad (21 Ago 2018)

> "Para que este mecanismo sobreviva y prospere, no puede seguir consumiendo este nivel de electricidad”, dice Davies. “Hay muchos marcos alternativos que proporcionan el mismo nivel de funcionalidad para menos energía. Hay muchos bancos centrales en todo el mundo que buscan trabajar con criptomonedas: esta lucha eléctrica debería ayudarlos a decidir qué funcionará y qué no funcionará”.



La lucha contra los consumidores de energía bitcoin ha comenzado

Se van a cepillar bitcoin y solo el HF que viene lo salvará... Será el último bote para salvarse ::


----------



## bmbnct (21 Ago 2018)

Los clientes de eToro están aumentando sus posesiónes de Bitcoin pese a la cotización.

Twitter






---------- Post added 21-ago-2018 at 19:58 ----------

En un par de semanas se estima que estará lista la versión 0.17 del cliente para Bitcoin, Bitcoin Core. 

Vídeo y transcripción de la entrevista con John Newbery:

jnewbery-bitcoin-core-v0.17


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ago 2018)

Por cierto, hablando de ING , ellos son los que tienen la famosa cuenta con los dineros de Bitfinex (la que se supone suficientemente grande para respaldar a Tether).

Me imagino que no habrá pasado muy desapercibida y les habrá dado que pensar en algunas cosas...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Ago 2018)

bmbnct
Los clientes de eToro están aumentando sus. 
posesiónes de Bitcoin pese a la cotización.

Twitter


Parece que los de Etoro saben bien lo que viene. Tienen una buena preparada.

Premier League clubs trial cryptocurrency as experts predict bitcoins will replace sterling in transfer industry


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando de ING , ellos son los que tienen la famosa cuenta con los dineros de Bitfinex (la que se supone suficientemente grande para respaldar a Tether).
> 
> Me imagino que no habrá pasado muy desapercibida y les habrá dado que pensar en algunas cosas...



¿Fuente de esto? No me lo creo. Creo que, tanto el número de cuenta, como por supuesto la entidad bancaria, permanecían anónimos para prevenir acciones del primo de zumosol.


----------



## sirpask (21 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Fuente de esto? No me lo creo. Creo que, tanto el número de cuenta, como por supuesto la entidad bancaria, permanecían anónimos para prevenir acciones del primo de zumosol.



Dutch Bank ING Says Crypto Exchange Bitfinex Is An Account Holder - CoinDesk

Hablais de esto?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Fuente de esto? No me lo creo. Creo que, tanto el número de cuenta, como por supuesto la entidad bancaria, permanecían anónimos para prevenir acciones del primo de zumosol.



ING says cryptocurrency exchange Bitfinex has an account with it | Reuters

No sólo lo dice Reuters, también Bloomberg. 

Creo que a pesar de que no me gusta Tether estos tíos tienen dólares de sobra para respaldarlo, de lo contrario tendrían un banco más opaco.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ago 2018)

El uso de SW sigue subiendo. Ya nos vamos acercando cada vez mas al 50%


----------



## bmbnct (22 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Big Investors Deny Involvement In Crypto Miner Bitmain's Pre-IPO Funding - CoinDesk



Otro más que niega haber invertido en la IPO de Bitmain:

DST Global Denies Bitmain IPO Investment Few Days After SoftBank, Tencent&rsquo;s Involvement Called Into Question


----------



## DEREC (22 Ago 2018)

Bitcoin vs alts a 1 año vista.


----------



## Blackmoon (22 Ago 2018)

Me extrañan un poco éstos volúmenes.
Alguna explicación?.


----------



## p_pin (22 Ago 2018)

Dependerá qué volumen esté midiendo esa plataforma para saber cual es su fiabilidad, que no parece mucha.


----------



## tastas (22 Ago 2018)

Ya se me ha adelantado bmbnct en el hilo de Bisq pero creo que vale la pena comunicarlo en este hilo:
Desde hoy Bisq permite pagos cara a cara. El protocolo está en pruebas pero han decidido lanzarlo rápido para ver si hay verdadera demanda y ponerse a trabajar más o menos en ello.

Bisq - The decentralized Bitcoin exchange

También halcash, que en España hay bastantes cajeros de este tipo aunque este tipo de pago no es tan diferente de una sepa.

Taptap


----------



## Blackmoon (22 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Dependerá qué volumen esté midiendo esa plataforma para saber cual es su fiabilidad, que no parece mucha.



Es investing


----------



## p_pin (22 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Es investing



Pues lo más probable es que en ese índice de volumen de investing hayan cambiado, o más bien ampliado el número de exchanges que tienen en cuenta para el volumen... yo suelo mirar la cotización de bitfinex o bitstamp y no he visto incremento tan grande de volumen como indican esas barras


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Ya se me ha adelantado bmbnct en el hilo de Bisq pero creo que vale la pena comunicarlo en este hilo:
> Desde hoy Bisq permite pagos cara a cara. El protocolo está en pruebas pero han decidido lanzarlo rápido para ver si hay verdadera demanda y ponerse a trabajar más o menos en ello.
> 
> Bisq - The decentralized Bitcoin exchange
> ...



Esto sí que hacía buena falta. A ver si le quita mercado a localbitcoins.


----------



## louis.gara (23 Ago 2018)

Mucho camino por recorrer, había probado bitsquare en su día pero nunca llegue a operar con él por la misma razón que ahora bisq, con 16 ofertas de compra/venta y la más alta de 1000$ poco se puede hacer. 

No digo que la idea/proyecto no tenga potencial pero nadie lo utiliza y salvo nueva hecatombe a lo mtgox da la impresión de que no se va a imponer el sentido común y el uso de exchanges descentralizados.

Resulta paradójico que todo el mundo tienda a comprar monedas/proyectos descentralizados y a la vez el 99,99% utilice los exchanges comunes.


----------



## tastas (23 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto sí que hacía buena falta. A ver si le quita mercado a localbitcoins.



A día de hoy me conformo con que haya una mínima masa crítica que lo use a partir de la cual podemos mejorar el sistema. 
No sé si ofrecer "solo" mayor privacidad podrá conseguir superar el efecto red y tener que utilizar una plataforma mucho menos amigable que localbitcoins.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (23 Ago 2018)

La SEC rechaza las 9 propuestas de ETF. 

La siguiente es el 30 de septiembre (VanEck's SolidX's)

SEC Rejects 9 Bitcoin ETF Proposals - CoinDesk


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> La SEC rechaza las 9 propuestas de ETF.
> 
> La siguiente es el 30 de septiembre (VanEck's SolidX's)
> 
> SEC Rejects 9 Bitcoin ETF Proposals - CoinDesk



Sin embargo el precio no ha bajado, al contrario parece que sube ligeramente a esta hora de la tarde. El mercado lo ha descontado, puede ser una señal de que la tendencia está cambiando, veremos que sucede el 30 de septiembre con la propuesta de Etf de CBOE, aunque personalmente creo que Bitcoin va a ser adoptado con ETFs o sin ellos gracias a personas como Maduro o Erdogan.

Bitcoin a diferencia del oro es cómodo de manejar y custodiar, el etf en oro tiene más sentido,el oro es engorroso de comprar y custodiar físicamente y un etf de oro era algo que facilitaba la inversión a costa de dar poder a terceros. 
Comprar Bitcoin en Coinbase es más sencillo incluso que contratar un etf, por eso pienso que tal vez se está exagerando la importancia de los etfs... Si no se aprueban a 6k, ya les darán el visto bueno a 20k o 100k...


----------



## barborico (23 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Sin embargo el precio no ha bajado, al contrario parece que sube ligeramente a esta hora de la tarde. El mercado lo ha descontado, puede ser una señal de que la tendencia está cambiando, veremos que sucede el 30 de septiembre con la propuesta de Etf de CBOE, aunque personalmente creo que Bitcoin va a ser adoptado con ETFs o sin ellos gracias a personas como Maduro o Erdogan.



Yo creo que lo aprobarán. Los 9 ETFs que han tumbado estaban respaldados por los futuros, veremos si pasa lo mismo con el que está respaldado por el dinero de verdad.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Ago 2018)

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 23:18 ----------

Ahora para comprar equipos Bitmain se requiere completar el registro KYC completo.

Twitter

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 23:31 ----------

Despite its 70% Price Drop, Bitcoin Surpassed Gold in Settlement Volume

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 23:36 ----------

Buen resumen sobre Bitmain:

Bitmain rumors:

owns ~1.000.000 illiquid BCH
sold almost all BTC
only 5% of overall hashpower
lead developer left to Whatsminer
No S9 replacement yet (no 7/10nm asics)
huge stockpile of unsold S9
huge open chip orders
no large Pre-IPO investor
possible civil war in #BCH

Twitter

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 23:44 ----------

Menuda juerga se traen a cuenta de esto...

SEC Says It Will 'Review' Bitcoin ETF Rejections - CoinDesk


----------



## tastas (24 Ago 2018)

Cuando Bitmain se vaya definitivamente a la mierda, podremos tomarlo como lección para siempre de cómo sin coacción ililitada (estado) es imposible mantener un monopolio a menos que sea ofreciendo el mejor servicio y al mejor precio posible?

Taptap


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Menuda juerga se traen a cuenta de esto...
> 
> SEC Says It Will 'Review' Bitcoin ETF Rejections - CoinDesk




Da la sensación de que quieren el precio en este rango, igual es que les interesa que sus amigos acumulen tranquilamente.


----------



## Sedao (24 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Da la sensación de que quieren el precio en este rango, igual es que les interesa que sus amigos acumulen tranquilamente.



Obviamente, y si no es aquí es 20% más abajo pero el rebote será de pelicula


----------



## bmbnct (24 Ago 2018)

Sergio Demian Lerner, fundador de RSK y desarrollador de bitcoin, estimo en 2013 que Satoshi mino un millón de bitcoins. Ahora, un estudio de BitMex muestra que serian entre 300k y 400k bitcoins.

New Research Claims Satoshi Mined Far Fewer Coins Than Previously Thought | Bitcoin Magazine


----------



## bmbnct (24 Ago 2018)

Porque Bitcoin no debe compararse con compañías o sistemas de pago.

"A completely new kind of money is something very unusual, which is why experts in business, finance or economics don’t quite know what to make of it. My advice is to think of it as digital gold and go from there."

"As a currency, Bitcoin has some truly unique features:

- It can be used by anyone in the world with an internet connection, without asking for permission.
- It is not controlled by any country or corporation.
- It is transparent. The inner workings of the system can be audited by anyone with a good enough technical understanding.
- It is truly scarce. Not only is it the first time that this is possible in a digital good but its supply is also more predictable than any physical good."


Why Bitcoin shouldn


----------



## bmbnct (24 Ago 2018)

Sitio web, aun en construcción, con material educativo para quien quiera comprender cómo se construyen las carteras y transacciones:

Teach Bitcoin Overview

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 17:06 ----------

"Germany, Europe’s biggest economy, has called for an independent payment system free of the US, which experts have said is extremely positive for Bitcoin."

Germany Opts to Withdraw From US Financial System, Great For Bitcoin?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Sitio web, aun en construcción, con material educativo para quien quiera comprender cómo se construyen las carteras y transacciones:
> 
> Teach Bitcoin Overview
> 
> ...



Del segundo enlace me quedo con...
Crypto Adoption in Turkey, Iran, Venezuela
In regions like Turkey, Iran, and Venezuela wherein the rapid devaluation of national currencies and strict capital controls have prevented the utilization of cash as a proper medium of exchange, the popularity of cryptocurrencies as an alternative payment method has already started to increase.
::
Turquía, Irán y Venezuela son un tridente contra la impresora de colorines. Veremos cómo termina esta guerra económica.
:


----------



## tastas (24 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Del segundo enlace me quedo con...
> Crypto Adoption in Turkey, Iran, Venezuela
> In regions like Turkey, Iran, and Venezuela wherein the rapid devaluation of national currencies and strict capital controls have prevented the utilization of cash as a proper medium of exchange, the popularity of cryptocurrencies as an alternative payment method has already started to increase.
> ::
> ...



Turquía, Irán y Venezuela luchando contra el dólar.

Suicide Squad - YouTube

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (24 Ago 2018)

Buen hilo desmintiendo el FUD habitual contra Lightning Network:

2/ “Lightning is an IOU”

In no way are they transactions IOUs. The money you receive in a channel is under your complete control instantly. You may spend, or transfer back to the blockchain at your leisure

3/ “Lightning is fractional reserve”

Can you spend more Bitcoin inside the escrow than actually exist? Of course not, because it’s real bitcoin put into a real script that will execute as a real and valid transaction on the bitcoin network

3/ “Lightning is an altcoin”

Lightning is built entirely of Bitcoin scripts, so if anyone wanted to prove that Lightning is an altcoin, they could simply demonstrate which of the handful of Bitcoin scripts can be executed with a fake balance of Bitcoins. Spoiler alert: you can’t

4a/ “Lightning requires 3rd party watchtowers"

Watchtowers don't have to be 3rd parties. They are simply a piece of software you can run on a device (other than your lightning wallet) that's always connected to the internet, possibly cellphone, home PC, leased server, etc

4b/ Watchtowers are for the worse case scenario: Your wallet is offline for 3 days *AND* one of your counterparties is technical, *AND* the channel has less on your side than it did at some previous time, *AND* the person is malicious, *AND* the person is aware your node is down

4c/ Which is made further unlikely if they think you *MAY* have a watchtower, and lose *all* of their funds. You don't have to have a watch tower... Just the threat of one is sufficient in many cases

5/ "It's centralized”

- Centralized systems have a central point of control/failure, Lightning does not have that by design

6/ "Hubs can sensor transactions"

- Lightning network makes censorship of Bitcoin addresses actually more difficult, not less since hubs have no knowledge of the source nor destination
- It’s trivial to route around censorship 
- This argument also applies to miners

7a/ “They haven’t solved routing”

Routing has been solved for decades. While lightning can’t use the same type of routing as TCP/IP because of it’s ad-hoc mesh topology, there are many solutions that can be used for navigation

7b/ Hub and spoke model with custodial wallets like exchanges represent a majority of on-chain volume. Those channels will have stable connections

8a/ "You still don't have enough on-chains to add everyone to LN"

- Expecting one scaling solution to solve scaling for the entire world population at this moment is ridiculous 
- There will be very little demand for closing channels

8b/ With splicing, you can close & open a new channel with a single on-chain transaction. This also ignores that other scaling solutions will be developed. Layer 1 scaling would lead to exponential improvements in Layer 2 TPS (ex: Segwit, Schnorr)

9a/ "It's too complex, no one will use it."

- Complexity is always ****** away behind a user interface
- No single person knows how to make an object as simple as the common pencil (https://thenewinquiry.com/milton-friedmans-pencil/)

9b/ 99.99% of the population that uses TVs, Cell phones, Smart phones, radios, cars, etc. they have no idea how complex they are, nor have any knowledge of how they function

9c/ Lightning is in its development and bootstrapping phase. It is certainly hard to utilize for anyone who doesn’t understand what’s occurring behind the scenes. The protocol is complex and will only be successfully realized if most people don’t need to know how or why it works

9d/ When the internet was first being realized, you couldn’t utilize it without being highly technical. These are age-old challenges of protocols that never go away. Bitcoin was equally complicated 7–8 years ago and didn’t even have a single decent GUI.

Twitter

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 22:57 ----------

Tech giant GMO abandons Bitcoin Cash mining | HodlHodl news


----------



## FelipeAguirre (25 Ago 2018)

Chicos, cómo pensais, qué perspectivas tiene bitcoin? Me alegró mucho su crecimiento reciente hasta el nivel de 6800, pero después bitcoin abandonó su posición y bajó de nuevo hasta 6100


----------



## kerevienteya (25 Ago 2018)

FelipeAguirre dijo:


> Chicos, cómo pensais, qué perspectivas tiene bitcoin? Me alegró mucho su crecimiento reciente hasta el nivel de 6800, pero después bitcoin abandonó su posición y bajó de nuevo hasta 6100



A medio plazo me da que subirá a los 7000. Mientras seguira como ahora, casi lateral con dientes de sierra, que algunos sabrán aprovechar...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Ago 2018)

FelipeAguirre dijo:


> Chicos, cómo pensais, qué perspectivas tiene bitcoin? Me alegró mucho su crecimiento reciente hasta el nivel de 6800, pero después bitcoin abandonó su posición y bajó de nuevo hasta 6100


----------



## bmbnct (25 Ago 2018)

Interesante hilo sobre el suministro fijo de Bitcoins:

1/ Bitcoin or an altcoin’s fixed supply is far more than simply its code. The key is *how easy* this variable is to change.

2/ If an increase/decrease can be forked in, it can be forked out. The very fact that monetary policy is open for discussion is a threat.

3/ The strength of bitcoin’s supply limit comes from a combination of factors:

4/ a) Node sovereignty - regardless of whether a minority or majority want to change the supply, myself and others can always choose to personally maintain what we consider to be the optimal monetary policy.

5/ b) Ideology - could also be referred to as “social contract”. The more people that understand/believe in the sanctity of an unchangeable monetary supply, the less likely they are to accept changes to it.

6/ c) Culture - overlaps with ideology above. Precedent is extremely important. If the supply has been changed before, it means it’s something we can debate and argue over. It will always be under threat of change. https://twitter.com/nickszabo4/status/964212372624703488?s=21

7/ d) Economics - participants in the system have strong incentives to resist any increases in the supply, which would immediately devalue their holdings. Non-participants may have opposite incentives, but they have no influence on the system.

8/ In summary, the strength of bitcoin's scarcity is not based on a parameter within the code, which as @truthcoin says, is very easy to achieve. Instead, it's derived from both the physical (nodes, hardware, network structure) and social (culture, ideology, economic).

9/ These properties are *extremely difficult to replicate*. None of the existing altcoins look like they are close, least of all Ethereum (increasingly node-lite network; total lack of any coherent ideology; bad precedent; governance-heavy).

10/ As the understanding of the personal and societal advantages of sound money grows, and waves of gimmicky altcoins continue to fail, I have no doubt that we'll eventually see attempts at "soundcoins". https://twitter.com/nwoodfine/status/1024697538929029121

11/ Either through releasing new alts, or repurposing existing ones, these will compete on their "soundness" credentials. But they'll be way behind by that point, for the reasons stated above.

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (25 Ago 2018)

ShenMa acaba de publicar los resultados de los test de su nuevo minero, el M10.
Trabaja de forma estable a 33.2TH/s con un consumo en pared de 2190W. Eso equivale 66W/TH, lo que significa que sus chips de 16nm están a la par que los de 7nm.
ShenMa esta liderado por Yang Zuo Xing, antes en Bitmain cómo diseñador del S9.











Twitter

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 23:07 ----------

Una planta hidroeléctrica en NY será restaurada para dedicarse a la minería.

"The damn will be fully dedicated to the mining facility owned and operated by Super Crypto Mining. The farm will have access to a clean, renewable and cheap source of electricity, therefore, giving it a competitive advantage in the country."

Hydroelectric Dam in Valatie Falls, NY To Be Restored and Dedicated to Crypto Mining Operation | XBT.net

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 23:15 ----------

Artículo de Samson Mow que se sumerge en el negocio de Bitmain desde su ascenso fortuito hasta lo que es hoy.

Bitmain: IPO and Technical Challenges


----------



## Proletario 1789 (26 Ago 2018)

una planta hidroelectrica entera para los caprichos del capitalismo financiero improductivo 

yo dedicaría esa central a proporcionar energía barata para las clases populares y no para artificios imaginarios capitalistas sin valor real

hay que lograr el socialismo mundial


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Ago 2018)

Proletario 1789 dijo:


> yo dedicaría esa central a proporcionar energía barata para las clases populares y no para artificios imaginarios capitalistas sin valor real



Claro que sí, "guapi".

Que sea el polit buró, y no el libre mercado, el que determine qué cosas tienen "valor real" y cuáles no. Verás tú que bien nos va.

Si Bitcoin tiene fuerza hoy en día, es porque fue diseñado desde el principio para prevenir que comunistas de manos largas como tú pudiese envilecer la moneda falsificándola, inflacionándola o, directamente, robándola de sus legítimos propietarios.


----------



## tastas (26 Ago 2018)

Proletario 1789 dijo:


> hay que lograr el socialismo mundial



Porque el venezolano parece que no "tira". Aunque seguramente sea el euro que les impide devaluar la moneda para salir de la crisis y tal.

Taptap


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Ago 2018)

Proletario 1789 dijo:


> hay que lograr el socialismo mundial



A mi este señor me da mucho miedo, me ha hecho recordar 1984 de Orwell con esa frase... 

Quieren un mundo no ya como Venezuela, sino como Corea del norte para los demás, pero eso sí, para ellos pertenecer al partido interior viviendo de puta madre a costa de los que doblan el lomo. 

Tendréis que conquistar el mundo entero por las armas si queréis acabar con Bitcoin, lo tenéis muy difícil.


----------



## DEREC (26 Ago 2018)

Proletario 1789 dijo:


> una planta hidroelectrica entera para los caprichos del capitalismo financiero improductivo
> 
> yo dedicaría esa central a proporcionar energía barata para las clases populares y no para artificios imaginarios capitalistas sin valor real
> 
> hay que lograr el socialismo mundial



¿y quien te impedia hacerlo hasta ahora? Claro, es mas facil que arriesguen el dinero los demas, mientras tu foreas en Burbuja.

Muy listo no eres. Si nadie la ponia en marcha hasta ahora, es por que no era rentable. Esto resulta en que costaba mas restaurarla que lo que iba a generar y esto es asi, lo haga el malvado capital o tu estado Bolivariano con los impuestos de todos.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Ago 2018)

Han conseguido hacer un cambio atómico de ETH (onchain) a BTC (LN offchain).

Atomic on-chain ETH to off-chain BTC swap


----------



## Geldschrank (26 Ago 2018)

Proletario 1789 dijo:


> una planta hidroelectrica entera para los caprichos del capitalismo financiero improductivo
> 
> yo dedicaría esa central a proporcionar energía barata para las clases populares y no para artificios imaginarios capitalistas sin valor real
> 
> hay que lograr el socialismo mundial



Esa planta lo que produce es LIBERTAD, algo incompatible con el socialismo.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Ago 2018)

Neutrino, modo SPV con validación y privacidad mejorada, próximamente en Bitcoin Core. Ideal para clientes con capacidad limitada.

Neutrino is coming to Bitcoin Core. This mode allows for reasonable SPV client with improved validation and privacy. The p2p network will soon be able to support LN lite clients like mobile phones. Very cool work from @jimpo_potamus and all the contributors to BIP158 and Neutrino.

https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/pull/12254

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (26 Ago 2018)

Cada vez se pone peor para Bitmain:

Three Bitmain teams abandoned the company in recent weeks: one group from operations and manufacturing, & two groups from their chip design division. One of those groups is actively trying to raise capital to compete with Bitmain. They approached a friend of mine.

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Cada vez se pone peor para Bitmain:
> 
> Three Bitmain teams abandoned the company in recent weeks: one group from operations and manufacturing, & two groups from their chip design division. One of those groups is actively trying to raise capital to compete with Bitmain. They approached a friend of mine.
> 
> Twitter



Bitcoin es inmisericorde, y eso me encanta.


----------



## MIP (26 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin es inmisericorde, y eso me encanta.





Espero que sea igual de inmisericorde cuando toque ir a liquidar esa purria neofeudal que gobierna la economía mundial desde hace un par de siglos


----------



## silverwindow (27 Ago 2018)

No parece que bcrash este muy afectado por toda esta movida.


----------



## Damianvlc (27 Ago 2018)

*Análisis Técnico diário de Criptomonedas*

Análisis técnico de Bitcoin (BTC/EUR) 27.08.2018


Inicia la sesión de hoy lunes mientras el precio de Bitcoin se negocia por debajo de €5800, podemos observar como el precio se mueve de manera lateral por lo que la opción más evidente para analizar una compra está en el cruce de medias moviles (EMA) 9/26.

Desde el lado fundamental los ETFs de CBOE juegan un papel importante en el sentimiento de mercado, para muchos expertos estos serán los primeros ETFs que realmente se acoplen a los requerimientos de la SEC.

Puntos destacados
- Bitcoin en un área lateralizada
- Un bajo volumen de compradores
- La sesión está siendo dominada por los bajistas







Analizando el gráfico BTC/EUR en un tiempo de un día, podemos ver como el precio lateraliza, por otra parte el par tocó el canal Donchian para luego continuar hacia una área en el que las medias moviles parecen acercarse.

Debemos tener cuidado con este tipo de movimientos en el precio de Bitcoin ya que el volumen es bajo y esto nos podría enviar a un soporte en los €5487 si se valida la continuación bajista. La resistencia del par se encuentra en los €6000. Bitcoin debe obtener un fuerte impulso para lograr romper y sostener por encima de dicha resistencia, la opción más vadeable se basa en el fundamental de los ETFs.

El RSI se mantiene en la línea del 50% sin embargo el bajo volumen de compradores advierte de una caída la cual puede mover dicho RSI por debajo del 40%.

Indicadores técnicos
- Canal Donchian 15, 15, 1
- Medias moviles (EMA) 9/26
- Soporte de precio €5487
- Resistencia de precio €6000
- RSI al 50% con posible descenso


----------



## Divad (27 Ago 2018)

Los bitoñeros nunca te dirán porque sube o se mantiene bitcoin... $50m Tether sent to BitFinex. : CryptoCurrency

Cuando tether deje de meterle viagras al abuelete se irá a tomar por culo... ::


----------



## easyridergs (27 Ago 2018)

No se si ya se había posteado pero un poco de información no fundamentalista no os ira mal.

Silvio Micali:

Deja claro como es bitcoin, una cripto que no puede escalar, centralizada e insegura.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (27 Ago 2018)

Estos son los exchanges que no usan Tether que están entre los que más volumen manejan según coinmarketcap, son exchanges que manejan fiat

Voy a apuntar el volumen total que maneja el exchange, en el momento en que escribo (como son datos actuales cambian constantemente), y lo que representa el volumen de BTC respecto al total (el resto hasta el 100% serían las alts, incluidos los cruces que pudiera haber de BTC con alt)

Exchange que manejan fiat más negociados:

*Bitstamp:* 51.587.173$ de los que BTC representa el *77,93%* del volumen

*Bitinka:* 59.165.587$ de los que BTC representa el *65,19%* del volumen

*Cryptonex*: 54.577.563$ de los que BTC representa el *70.54%* del volumen

*Kraken*: 53.554.059$ de los que BTC representa el *57.90%* del volumen

*Upbit*: 133.593.379$ de los que BTC representa el *17.39%* (tiene muchisimas alt +200 cruces)

*Simex*: 90.746.816$ de los que BTC representa el *67.71%* del volumen

*Coinbase Pro*: 68.503.949$ de los que BTC representa el *58.23%* del volumen

*Bithumb*: 229.939.356$ de los que BTC representa el *63.65%* del volumen


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Estos son los exchanges que no usan Tether que están entre los que más volumen manejan según coinmarketcap, son exchanges que manejan fiat
> 
> Voy a apuntar el volumen total que maneja el exchange, en el momento en que escribo (como son datos actuales cambian constantemente), y lo que representa el volumen de BTC respecto al total (el resto hasta el 100% serían las alts, incluidos los cruces que pudiera haber de BTC con alt)
> 
> ...



A mi me suena que kraken sí que utiliza tether. ¿Estoy equivocado?


----------



## p_pin (27 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A mi me suena que kraken sí que utiliza tether. ¿Estoy equivocado?



Sí, veo que tiene tether, pero también fiat, que puede enviarse a la cuenta bancaria si se solicita, seguro que algún usuario por aquí lo ha hecho (yo me hice cuenta metiendo datos y demás pero nunca llegué a sacar pasta


----------



## Divad (27 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Estos son los exchanges que no usan Tether que están entre los que más volumen manejan según coinmarketcap, son exchanges que manejan fiat
> 
> Voy a apuntar el volumen total que maneja el exchange, en el momento en que escribo (como son datos actuales cambian constantemente), y lo que representa el volumen de BTC respecto al total (el resto hasta el 100% serían las alts, incluidos los cruces que pudiera haber de BTC con alt)
> 
> ...



Upbit también tiene par con usdt

Estás queriendo hacer una comparación con minucias...
Tether (USDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Te pensarás que está en 8 posición por gusto? Los bots de la judiada que han creado el juego operan con tether... 

Tanto tiempo en criptolandia y no aceptar que el juego está manipulado... es para hacérselo mirar o formáis parte del juego para estafar a las gacelas...


----------



## barborico (27 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> No se si ya se había posteado pero un poco de información no fundamentalista no os ira mal.
> 
> Silvio Micali:
> 
> ...



Si es que se desacredita solo:



> Bitcoin quiso hacer un cambio minúsculo para tener un bloque más largo. Esto fue imposible. Tuvieron que formar un nuevo blockchain llamado Bitcoin Cash. Ahora tenemos dos criptomonedas. Dos comunidades. No puedes dividir una comunidad cada vez que quieras hacer una mejora.



¿Comunidad dividida? ¿Comprobamos el hash de cada "comunidad"?

Y encima miras su "moneda que va a resolver todos los problemas que tiene bitcoin" y básicamente está describiendo una moneda PoS. :: Eso sí, sin explicar la parte técnica, no sea que se pueda confirmar que es la misma mierda de siempre con diferente envoltorio


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ago 2018)

Ebang anuncia sus mineros E11 y E11+; usan chips de 10nm y según los rumores que corren, sobrepasarian a cualquiera del mercado.







Twitter

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 22:50 ----------

BANK OF AMERICA: Preparing Crypto Custody Solutions; Files Multiple Patents - The ICO Journal - Cryptocurrency News, Bitcoin, Coin News

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 23:02 ----------




barborico dijo:


> Si es que se desacredita solo:
> 
> 
> ¿Comunidad dividida? ¿Comprobamos el hash de cada "comunidad"?
> ...



Precisamente algo que ha tenido de bueno (¿lo único?) es la limpia de estas figuras que se han posicionado del lado de Bcash; esperemos que se hayan ido para no volver. Ademas según se va hundiéndo, va haciendose más evidente las características de cada comunidad; y no sólo de los personajes públicos, en los foros y otras redes sociales ocurre igual.

El ultimo intento de Ver para pumpear su scamcoin pasa por hacer una ico del sitio web bitcoin . com...

Twitter


----------



## easyridergs (27 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Si es que se desacredita solo:
> 
> 
> ¿Comunidad dividida? ¿Comprobamos el hash de cada "comunidad"?
> ...



La moneda del Silvio este es una mierda, POS es una mierda, pero lo que también está claro es que vuestra minería es otra mierda y sois rehenes de 4 chinos. El día que os apaguen las maquinitas os vais a cagar. Como se puede ser tan pardillo ¡¡¡¡

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ago 2018)

El despertar antidolar: The anti-dollar awakening could be ruder and sooner than most economists predict*

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 23:18 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> La moneda del Silvio este es una mierda, POS es una mierda, pero lo que también está claro es que vuestra minería es otra mierda y sois rehenes de 4 chinos. El día que os apaguen las maquinitas os vais a cagar. Como se puede ser tan pardillo ¡¡¡¡
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Sí, tiene toda la pinta que va a ser así; la reapertura de la central hidroeléctrica para la minería, los equipos cada vez más eficientes y potentes, el golpe a la descentralización que va a suponer la caída de Bitmain... apunta hacia ello, sin ninguna duda.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> el golpe a la descentralización que va a suponer la caída de Bitmain.



¿Por que problemas está pasando Bitmain? ¿Bitcoin Cash está resultando una ruina para mantenerlo?

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 23:54 ----------

A modo de curiosidad, los shorts andan ahora mismo muy cerca de máximos. 

BTCUSDSHORTS Gráficos y Cotizaciones

Los rebotes buenos este año siempre han sido con los shorts en máximos históricos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> pero lo que también está claro es que vuestra minería es otra mierda y sois rehenes de 4 chinos.



Ya se demostró el 1 de agosto de 2017 (con el UASF) la falsedad de tu comentario. El usuario de Bitcoin no es rehén de nada ni nadie.

Novato, te olvidas de que, cuando tú vas, algunos ya hemos ido y hemos vuelto. Todas las cancioncillas que estás oyendo tú ahora en la scamcoin IOTA (clústeres económicos, supernodos, etc.) para buscar solución a su "inconveniente temporal de centralización", son propuestas que algunos de nosotros ya estábamos escuchando hace cuatro años en otras shitcoins PoS, como por ejemplo NXT.

El PoS, el tangle... son estafas cíclicas en el tiempo que desarrolladores desaprensivos consiguen poner en funcionamiento para arrancaros los bitcoins de las manos, que en realidad es lo único valioso que existe. Os marean la perdiz un tiempo con chorradas y promesas, como la de los clústeres económicos que hacían en NXT, o la de eliminar el "coordinador" que hacen ahora en IOTA "más adelante", cuando haya "más usuarios" y después, si te he visto no me acuerdo.

Yo llevo más de un año avisándoos de ello en el hilo de IOTA, pero como si quieres arroz, Catalina. No escarmentáis en cabeza ajena. Que si qubic, que si pollas en vinagre. Os engañan como quieren y, lo peor de todo, es que ni siquiera sois los primeros en haber sido engañados con alguna variación del sistema Proof of Stake.

¿Cuántos de los usuarios de IOTA os habéis leído los hilos de bitcointalk en los que se debatía en profundidad el PoW VS PoS y los que explicaban el problema del "nothing at stake"?

Ninguno. Seguro que ni Dios lo ha hecho, o de lo contrario no habríais sido víctimas de esa estafa.


----------



## tastas (28 Ago 2018)

Alguien que da tantas entrevistas que no sé de dónde saca el tiempo para trabajar, que centraliza en sí mismo y en su empresa todo el desarrollo de una criptomoneda, que no recela de que si de verdad va a hacer una criptomoneda mejor que BTC los guardianes de las monedas gubernamentales le vayan a pedir explicaciones y que hace críticas flojísimas hacia BTC (derrocha energía, el minado es poco rentable y eso es un problema para BTC) tiene muy poca credibilidad.
Si además las propuestas de su moneda están trilladísimas y tarda la vida en sacar algo adelante pese a no parar de ladrar sobre la ardua labor que le está llevando llevar a cabo la hazaña, apaga y vámonos. Me recuerda mucho a la promoción que se le dio a Zcash y sus inversores israelíes. A la hora de verdad tenías que confiar en que sus desarrolladores hubieran sido honestos creando el bloque génesis de la zero proof y pese a que estaba cantado que destronaría a BTC, hoy Litecoin sigue siendo mucho más utilizada porque al menos es honesta en su planteamiento.



easyridergs dijo:


> La moneda del Silvio este es una mierda, POS es una mierda, pero lo que también está claro es que vuestra minería es otra mierda y sois rehenes de 4 chinos. El día que os apaguen las maquinitas os vais a cagar. Como se puede ser tan pardillo ¡¡¡¡
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



El PoS ya ha demostrado tener poco futuro en monedas como NXT. Las nuevas vueltas que se le quiere dar a la misma idea se darán con la misma piedra. Eso sí, como requieren preminado (ahora le llaman ICO, que es más bonito) es muy rentable darle vueltas a la misma idea.
Han intentado apagarnos las maquinitas llevándoselas a Bcash y lo único que han visto es que si el precio no acompaña porque la gente desconfía de Bcash, se quedarán con unas maquinitas inútiles y pasarán de tener una compañía puntera haciendo dinero a raudales a una compañía en quiebra. Y los que han dejado las maquinitas encendidas y han minado transacciones Segwit han ganado más BTC aprovechando las excursiones de la (in)competencia.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 08:29 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> El ultimo intento de Ver para pumpear su scamcoin pasa por hacer una ico del sitio web bitcoin . com...
> 
> Twitter



Registrador: Cuando Ver dice que la ICO sobre bitcoin . com hecha con bcash es dinero gratis, espero que entiendas por qué me enciendo cuando leo que los shitforks son dinero gratis.
El dinero gratis no existe salvo en la boca de los estafadores.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El despertar antidolar: The anti-dollar awakening could be ruder and sooner than most economists predict*
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 23:18 ----------
> 
> Sí, tiene toda la pinta que va a ser así; la reapertura de la central hidroeléctrica para la minería, los equipos cada vez más eficientes y potentes, el golpe a la descentralización que va a suponer la caída de Bitmain... apunta hacia ello, sin ninguna duda.



Muy bien, muy bien, pero tu te has parado a pensar antes de escribir, "la reapertura de la central hidroeléctrica para la minería", osea ahora además dependéis de una central hidroeléctrica. Además esperando como agua de mayo la E11 y E11+ de Ebang, y eso que es? CHINO. Sois los putos rehenes de los chinos, al 100%, de su hardware, de sus mineros y de su electricidad. Cuando les salga de los cojones apagan los equipos o los dedican a otra cosa más rentable y os vais a la mierda. Eso significa BITCOIN ES CENTRALIZADO.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 08:49 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya se demostró el 1 de agosto de 2017 (con el UASF) la falsedad de tu comentario. El usuario de Bitcoin no es rehén de nada ni nadie.
> 
> Novato, te olvidas de que, cuando tú vas, algunos ya hemos ido y hemos vuelto. Todas las cancioncillas que estás oyendo tú ahora en la scamcoin IOTA (clústeres económicos, supernodos, etc.) para buscar solución a su "inconveniente temporal de centralización", son propuestas que algunos de nosotros ya estábamos escuchando hace cuatro años en otras shitcoins PoS, como por ejemplo NXT.
> 
> ...



A ver si espabilas abuelo, como he comentado más arriba y gracias a vuestras propias aportaciones queda más que demostrado que sois rehenes de los chinos con sus equipos ,electricidad y empresas de hardware, vosotros mismos lo reconocéis rogando que os abran la central hidroeléctrica, patético.

Aquí el único scam es Bitcoin, que va a reventar en no muchos, ah ahora también sois rehenes de los futuros, menudos ignorantes. Con respecto al POW y el POS lo que queda claro que tu no tienes ni puta idea de que significa cada cosa, mira vuestra mierda de POW bitconiano que ha propiciado que vuestra scamcoin sea secuestrada por los chinos, y el POS tres cuartos de lo mismo, otra mierda que sirve para que la moneda acabe en manos de cuatro.

En IOTA todo esto no pasa, te montas un nodo por menos de 200€, no por recibir nada a cambio, sino porque quieres que la red funcione por el motivo que sea, pero no es un negocio es si mismo. Eso es lo que los bitcoñeros no podéis ni queréis entender y eso es lo que os va a mandar al infierno.

El tema de Qubic no pretendo que lo entiendas, sino no has entendido nada hasta la fecha menos vas a entender esto.

Ah, me puedes explicar como vais a resolver el problema si un día el tamaño de la blockchain llega a tener Petabytes o Zetabytes, ah que no lo habéis pensado, ah que los chinos os lo resuelven.

BITCOIN MONEDA CENTRALIZADA Y REHEN DE LOS CHINOS.

IOTA MONEDA DESCENTRALIZA Y LIBRE


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

Buen acelerón en el desarrollo del ecosistema bitcoin, ya estan publicadas las siguientes RC:

Bitcoin Core 0.17-rc2
clightning 0.6.1-rc1
lnd 0.5-rc1

En nada las versiones finales.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

Observad al embrion de la bestia y desesperad.







Sereis brutalmente parasitados, absorbidos, y desechados como un cascaron vacio y sin vida.


----------



## tastas (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Observad al embrion de la bestia y desesperad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo hay que esperar e ir echándole billetes por el camino.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Observad al embrion de la bestia y desesperad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú eres ya mayorcito y tienes ya los huevos negros en las criptomonedas como para andar aprovechándote de minusválidos como easyrider en IOTA. ¿No te da vergüenza? :XX:


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tú eres ya mayorcito y tienes ya los huevos negros en las criptomonedas como para andar aprovechándote de minusválidos como easyrider en IOTA. ¿No te da vergüenza? :XX:



no tengo los huevos negros, los tengo dorados, forrados de oro.
Que tal NXT? 

ah, que epocas con remonster ,myuyu y el reputin porculero


----------



## jorgitonew (28 Ago 2018)

pos es perfectamente funcional y operativo como lo es pow


----------



## tastas (28 Ago 2018)

Para los de Barcelona, se acaba de publicar una muy buena oferta de venta de bitcoins en Bisq. Si sale bien, además de tener el honor de ser la primera transacción F2F a través de Bisq en España y una de las primeras a nivel mundial, os lleváis un buen descuento. El precio es de 5742 eur/btc.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Para los de Barcelona, se acaba de publicar una muy buena oferta de venta de bitcoins en Bisq. Si sale bien, además de tener el honor de ser la primera transacción F2F a través de Bisq en España y una de las primeras a nivel mundial, os lleváis un buen descuento. El precio es de 5742 eur/btc.




157€ ? Menuda reputisima mierda no?


----------



## tastas (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> 157€ ? Menuda reputisima mierda no?



Eee, vale. El límite creo que es bastante superior, 0.5 BTC. Pon tu oferta de compra si esta no te gusta.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Para los de Barcelona, se acaba de publicar una muy buena oferta de venta de bitcoins en Bisq. Si sale bien, además de tener el honor de ser la primera transacción F2F a través de Bisq en España y una de las primeras a nivel mundial, os lleváis un buen descuento. El precio es de 5742 eur/btc.



Que pena que me quede lejos sino la pillaba para probar la experiencia.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 14:24 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> 157€ ? Menuda reputisima mierda no?



Es una característica que se ha implementado en la última versión que salió hace dos o tres días. Arriesgarías tu más pasta? Pues haz una oferta y si hay alguien interesado te la aceptará.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tú eres ya mayorcito y tienes ya los huevos negros en las criptomonedas como para andar aprovechándote de minusválidos como easyrider en IOTA. ¿No te da vergüenza? :XX:



Jajaja, no tienes nada más que aportar eh. Claro ni puta idea de como sacarse de encima a los secuestradores chinos de Bitcoin, eso de que os controlen la mineria, la energía y además el hardware es una putada eh. Y bueno, eso de tener alguna idea de como gestionar el crecimiento del tamaño de la blockchain, eso ya es de ciencia ficción, ni puta idea hoyga. Vosotros solo véis una cosa, la puta cotización, no tenéis ni zorrera idea de nada, un día cuatro cyberpunk os contaron sus milongas y vosotros venga a haceros de la secta y de allí no pasais. Le leche que os meteréis será de infarto.

Para la gente que tenga ganas de leer y entender como va a ser el futuro, gente sin prejucios, que tenga ganas de evolucionar, os dejo unos enlaces:

The Next Generation of Distributed Ledger Technology | IOTA

Qubic: Quorum-based Computations - Powered by IOTA

Qubic IOTA Q - YouTube

IOTA Ledger of Everything - Internet of Things Industry 4.0 - YouTube


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

La app para el móvil de seguir el estado funciona de lujo y agiliza el proceso de compra venta ya que ambas partes están informadas y actúan mucho antes. Ha sido muy buena idea esa.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 14:32 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Jajaja, no tienes nada más que aportar eh. Claro ni puta idea de como sacarse de encima a los secuestradores chinos de Bitcoin, eso de que os controlen la mineria, la energía y además el hardware es una putada eh. Y bueno, eso de tener alguna idea de como gestionar el crecimiento del tamaño de la blockchain, eso ya es de ciencia ficción, ni puta idea hoyga. Vosotros solo véis una cosa, la puta cotización, no tenéis ni zorrera idea de nada, un día cuatro cyberpunk os contaron sus milongas y vosotros venga a haceros de la secta y de allí no pasais. Le leche que os meteréis será de infarto.
> 
> Para la gente que tenga ganas de leer y entender como va a ser el futuro, gente sin prejucios, que tenga ganas de evolucionar, os dejo unos enlaces:
> 
> ...



Porque no vais al hilo de IOTA o al de alts a shilear? 
Que pesadilla de trolls


----------



## barborico (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vosotros solo véis una cosa, la puta cotización,



Deja de proyectar tus miserias, anda.

Si puedes fuddea con argumentos y no con cosas que solo te crees tú (como que la red está al servicio de los mineros, cuando es justamente al revés), así por lo menos aprendemos. Gracias.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

No se a que vienen esos aires.
Bitcoin es pura especulacion.Especulacion salvaje.Con un volumen alto.

No se como podeis negar eso.El 90% son chinos q quieren forrarse y van tradeando en shitland con btc.Esa es la principal utilidad de btc.

Nada mas.

PD:a mi me parece perfecto.


----------



## barborico (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> No se a que vienen esos aires.
> Bitcoin es pura especulacion.Especulacion salvaje.Con un volumen alto.
> 
> No se como podeis negar eso.El 90% son chinos q quieren forrarse y van tradeando en shitland con btc.
> ...



Ah, pues si lo dices tú, ya está, será verdad seguro, nada más que decir.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> La app para el móvil de seguir el estado funciona de lujo y agiliza el proceso de compra venta ya que ambas partes están informadas y actúan mucho antes. Ha sido muy buena idea esa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 14:32 ----------
> 
> ...



Explícanos que hace es app. A ver que novedades aporta.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2018)

Que bien, tenemos nuevos trollecillos por el hilo. No hay mejor señal que esa.

Cuando os vayais dadle saludos a tixel, keynur, el que escribia en rojo y compañía.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ago 2018)

[/COLOR]Porque no vais al hilo de IOTA o al de alts a shilear? 
Que pesadilla de trolls [/QUOTE]

A mi me la pela todo esto, pero esta vez ha sido gente de este hilo la que ha empezado antes a trolear en el de IOTA.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Ah, pues si lo dices tú, ya está, será verdad seguro, nada más que decir.




Los nuevos os encoñais demasiado con BTC.
Incluso mojon ha estado haciendo sus pinitos en shitland.

La.primera novia marca mucho,lo entiendo.

Open your.mind.

Internet Of Things es el futuro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> [/COLOR]Porque no vais al hilo de IOTA o al de alts a shilear?
> Que pesadilla de trolls



A mi me la pela todo esto, pero esta vez ha sido gente de este hilo la que ha empezado antes a trolear en el de IOTA.[/QUOTE]¿Para ti trollear es decir que IOTA es centralizada y por ello es.una scamcoin (como por ejemplo igual que Ripple)?


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

Venga amigos, vamos a ir viendo poco a poco el problema que tiene Bitcoin con el minado y su progresiva centralización. Todos los datos son de este veranito, podéis investigar por vuestra cuenta y veréis que todo es totalmente cierto.

Primero os dejo un bonito diagrama de barras para que veáis que país tiene la hegemonía del minado de Bitcoin. Como se puede ver China tiene el control del 81% del poder de minado.

Después vemos en quesitos la distribución de las piscinas de minado. Sólamente entre BTC.com, Antpool y ViaBtc tienen un 52.4% de poder de minado. ¿Quién está detrás de estos pools? Tachán Bitmain controlada por Jihan Wu. La misma que tiene un porrón de Bitcoin Crash.

En la última gráfica se puede ver el incremento del control de Bitman sobre poder de minado. Coincide con el anterior dato 52%

Conclusión clara e irrefutable, Bitcoin está a los designios de un chino llamado Jihan Wu CEO de Bitman. Si la empresa quiebra, que ya veremos con los fregaos que tiene, o el chino encuentra algo mejor que hacer BITCOIN GAME OVER. Por eso hay tanto interés de los abducidos bitcoñeros de que suba su cotización. Les gustaría vender los que tienen y salvar los muebles pero no pueden, si venden y baja su valor la minería dejará de ser rentable y los mineros los abandonarán perdiendo toda la inversión. Su única esperenza en pillar a pobres incautos que haga volar su cotización para así ellos poder vender sus bitcoños y que otros pagen los platos rotos. Pensadlo bien antes de meter un lero en bitcoin, el cryto centralizada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Los nuevos os encoñais demasiado con BTC.
> Incluso mojon ha estado haciendo sus pinitos en shitland.
> 
> La.primera novia marca mucho,lo entiendo.
> ...



Yo tuve nxts y nubits, por eso deberíais de escarmentar en cabeza ajena. Encima es que ni siquiera las nuevas shitcoins traen nuevos problemas... las mismas chorradas con las que los desarrolladores desaprensivos intentan venderos la moto ahora como "soluciones" a vuestras shitcoins centralizadas, son las mismas propuestas que ya escuchábamos los incautos novatos hace cuatro o cinco años (clústeres económicos, por ejemplo).


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Por que problemas está pasando Bitmain? ¿Bitcoin Cash está resultando una ruina para mantenerlo?
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 23:54 ----------
> 
> ...



.@Caijing, a major financial publication in #China, just published an in-depth piece on the #BitmainIPO fiasco: massive Q2 losses, pre-IPO investors jumping ship / denying involvement, tech team behind S7/S9 left and now no new advancements, AND patents are rendered invalid. 

Twitter

A eso sumale el roto de tener un millón de Bcash que le es imposible liquidar porque no hay demanda, el coste de oportunidad que ha perdido por no minar Bitcoin o por cambiar bitcoin a cambio de bcash para aguantarlo a 0.1 bch/btc.
Se habla como posible salida para pumpear Bcash, el quemar parte de ese millón o la IPO que tiene planteada, pero esta última pinta cada vez peor por lo que indica el Twitt de arriba.

La caída de Bitmain es una muy buena noticia a medio plazo ya que supondría mayor descentralización en la minería.


----------



## tastas (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Se habla como posible salida para pumpear Bcash, el quemar parte de ese millón o la IPO que tiene planteada, pero esta última pinta cada vez peor por lo que indica el Twitt de arriba.
> 
> La caída de Bitmain es una muy buena noticia a medio plazo ya que supondría mayor descentralización en la minería.



Yo si veo al principal tenedor de un activo quemarlo no lo veo como señal bullish.
Si así fuera, ahora que ves bolívares en la basura sería momento de comprar ::
De todas formas no subestimo la capacidad de un scanner para que la rueda siga girando.

Y lo que mejora la descentralización de btc no es que Bitmain caiga sino que su intento de modificar el tamaño de bloques e imponer su código haya caído en saco roto.
Habrá otros grandes mineros en el mercado y lo importante (y lo que tiene que pasar bajo un sistema de libre mercado) es que al abusar de tu posición dominante ofreciendo peor servicio o subiendo precios el mercado te acabe dando la patada y te ponga en tu sitio.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Venga amigos, vamos a ir viendo poco a poco el problema que tiene Bitcoin con el minado y su progresiva centralización. Todos los datos son de este veranito, podéis investigar por vuestra cuenta y veréis que todo es totalmente cierto.
> 
> Primero os dejo un bonito diagrama de barras para que veáis que país tiene la hegemonía del minado de Bitcoin. Como se puede ver China tiene el control del 81% del poder de minado.
> 
> ...



En su primer año de vida Bitcoin ya demostraba haber implementado los mecanismos de contrapoderes correctamente de manera que su funcionamiento siempre convergía hacia el interés del conjunto del sistema, en lugar de hacia cualquiera de los colectivos (usuarios, mineros, nodos y comercios) que intervienen en él. Si alguno de los colectivos intenta abusar del sistema, los mecanismos de desincentivos actúan potentemente.

Durante su primer año de vida, la scamcoin IOTA ha tenido que ser centralizada a través de un "coordinador" porque ya había demostrado su inviabilidad.

Esa es la diferencia entre una criptomoneda de verdad y estafas como Ripple, IOTA y Maidsafe.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 16:29 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Yo ya he vendi hace un mes todas mis anecdóticas shitcoins para simplificar y porque a la única que le veo algo de sentido es a xmr pero ni así.



El problema de Monero es que Peter Wiulle se ha tomado por lo personal lo de las Schnorr signatures y, encima, Gregory Maxwell ya ha terminado Taproot. La combinación de las Schnorr Signatures y Taproot en Bitcoin hacen prácticamente innecesario a Monero.

Ya le he escuchado decir a Andreas Antonopoulos que no cree ue Wiulle tarde más de 6 meses en programarlo todo en Bitcoin y que, para mejorar la anonimicidad de los usuarios, es intención de los devs el meterlo todo de una en un softfork para evitar labores de vigilancia desesperadas por parte de las autoridades a los usuarios que quisiesen empezar a mejorar su anonimicidad.

Mira lo poco que tardó Charlie Lee en deshacerse de sus litecoins en cuanto se puso en funcionamiento la LN porque Litecoin quedaba sin utilidad (aunque nunca la tuvo realmente). Los desarrolladores desaprensivos saben que, si los devs de Bitcoin muerden algo, ya no lo sueltan. Y lo que Wiulle ha mordido ahora es la privacidad y anonimicidad, por lo que Monero dejará de tener sentido en breve.


----------



## Arctic (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Venga amigos, vamos a ir viendo poco a poco el problema que tiene Bitcoin con el minado y su progresiva centralización. Todos los datos son de este veranito, podéis investigar por vuestra cuenta y veréis que todo es totalmente cierto.
> 
> Primero os dejo un bonito diagrama de barras para que veáis que país tiene la hegemonía del minado de Bitcoin. Como se puede ver China tiene el control del 81% del poder de minado.
> 
> ...



Ya tienes que estar asustado para venir aquí a intentar convencernos de abandonar Bitcoin para pasar a la basura de IOTA. Con los veteranos lo llevas claro y a los novatos ya te los espabilaron tixel y keinur con sus profecías, idénticas a las tuyas pero cambiando IOTA por Bcrash. Intenta subir un poco el nivel, "amigo". Al menos tixel dominaba el refranero.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En su primer año de vida Bitcoin ya demostraba haber implementado los mecanismos de contrapoderes correctamente de manera que su funcionamiento siempre convergía hacia el interés del conjunto del sistema, en lugar de hacia cualquiera de los colectivos (usuarios, mineros, nodos y comercios) que intervienen en él. Si alguno de los colectivos intenta abusar del sistema, los mecanismos de desincentivos actúan potentemente.
> 
> Durante su primera año de vida, la scamcoin IOTA ha tenido que ser centralizada a través de un "coordinador" porque ya había demostrado su inviabilidad.
> 
> Esa es la diferencia entre una criptomoneda de verdad y estafas como Ripple, IOTA y Maidsafe.



Jajaja, te vas por la ramas chavalín. Lo del coordinador está perfectamente explicado y documentado, sino lo entiendes tu mismo. Ese contrapoder que dices tanto no lo veo por ningún sitio en el momento que Bitmain os controla más de la mitad de la red. Si le da la gana os hackea la red porque tiene más del 51% y si no eres tonto sabes que quiere decir no?, estáis a su merced. Mejor que quiebre como dice bmbct o como se haga llamar, y que apague las maquinitas de golpe, a ver que pasa, a tomar por culo minería y a plegar. Venga , venga que plegue que será mejor para todo como dice el chaval.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 16:35 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Ya tienes que estar asustado para venir aquí a intentar convencernos de abandonar Bitcoin para pasar a la basura de IOTA. Con los veteranos lo llevas claro y a los novatos ya te los espabilaron tixel y keinur con sus profecías, idénticas a las tuyas pero cambiando IOTA por Bcrash. Intenta subir un poco el nivel, "amigo". Al menos tixel dominaba el refranero.



Asustados vosotros que entráis a trollear en el hilo de IOTA. Asustados vosotros que no podéis vender vuestra mierda de coin porque os reventaría todo el chiringuito. De momento no aportáis nada de nada.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

Si no se hacen con todo el pool de minado y revientan btc es porque no quieren.
A Btc lo podrian reventar cuadno quisieran, pero no quieren, por lo que les va en ello.

Claro direis, y porque deberian hacerlo? pues no se chico, pero poder, podrian.

Garantiza algo que no quieran reventar btc? NO.

Pueden hecerlo? Si.

Asi que estais en manos del chino,que no se vaya a volver loco un dia, o que simplemente lso gerifaltes del PC le obligue a reventar BTC con un 51% attack para joder a usa o vete a saber que historia.

No veo la seguridad por ningun lado.
LA seguridad matematica es solo un eslabon fuerte mas de la cadena.
Pero hay eslabones mucho mas debiles en btc.

Creeis que es fuerte pq lleva años funcioando. Error. Falsa confianza.

Por no hablar de por 4 perras a nivel de PIB, cualqueir pais de pandereta puede hacerse con el control de la red si quisera.

Hacerte con el 51% de la red, es decir, unos 5000 nodos.

y NO, esto no es troleo, son simplemente frios datos.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2018)

Aquí tenemos a otro que todavia no ha entendido que quien valida los bloques son los nodos y no los mineros.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

Primero de cuatro artículos sobre PoW. 

Gravity

Este primero a mi me ha parecido muy bueno; iré poniendo el resto según vayan saliendo

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 16:47 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Aquí tenemos a otro que todavia no ha entendido que quien valida los bloques son los nodos y no los mineros.



Es increíble, llevan años por aquí y fallan en lo más básico; ni quien válida ni que significa en bitcoin teoría de juegos, ni mayoría económica, etc.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Primero de cuatro artículos sobre PoW.
> 
> Gravity
> 
> ...



Yo flipo. Un ataque del 51% se produce en el momento en que una persona o grupo controla el 51% del poder computacional de la red. Tenemos a un chino con el 52% del hash total, de momento y subiendo. Sino posee la mitad de los nodos allí andará, que puede pasar en un futuro ... Apretad el culo chavales ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo flipo. Un ataque del 51% se produce en el momento en que una persona o grupo controla el 51% del poder computacional de la red. Tenemos a un chino con el 52% del hash total, de momento y subiendo. Sino posee la mitad de los nodos allí andará, que puede pasar en un futuro ... Apretad el culo chavales ¡¡¡¡¡¡




Si, claro, hay mas de 100k nodos repartidos por todo el mundo y el chino posee mas de la mitad :XX::XX:

Madre mia, menudo retraso teneis, eso explica que os tengan engañados como bobos con toda esas shitcoins.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo flipo. Un ataque del 51% se produce en el momento en que una persona o grupo controla el 51% del poder computacional de la red. Tenemos a un chino con el 52% del hash total, de momento y subiendo. Sino posee la mitad de los nodos allí andará, que puede pasar en un futuro ... Apretad el culo chavales ¡¡¡¡¡¡



Mira, otro como Silverwindow que confunde nodos que validan con mineros. 
De paso que te informas, intenta averiguar tambien el coste economico por hora que supone mantener un ataque del 51% en la red bitcoin y veras porque no se hace.


----------



## tastas (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si no se hacen con todo el pool de minado y revientan btc es porque no quieren.
> A Btc lo podrian reventar cuadno quisieran, pero no quieren, por lo que les va en ello.
> 
> Claro direis, y porque deberian hacerlo? pues no se chico, pero poder, podrian.
> ...



Bitmain reventando Bitcoin:
Suicide Squad - YouTube

Demasiado bonito para ser cierto: ahora están como locos viendo a quién les colocan sus bcrash.
Los que tenemos btc ni siquiera tenemos especial prisa en que suba el precio de btc: a cada bloque que pasa a este precio Bitmain pierde un poquito de dinero que tiene que gastar en pagar la electricidad. De lo que tiene que gastar para mantener su competitividad ni lo planteo ya que no les llega para tanto, sólo para pagar la próxima factura con unos bch cada día más baratos y unos btc que tampoco suben y de los que cada vez consiguen menos por la competencia.
Además, mientras no sube aprovechamos para comprar a un menor precio. Lleváis diciendo que estamos esperando para quitarnoslos de encima desde los 300.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si, claro, hay mas de 100k nodos repartidos por todo el mundo y el chino posee mas de la mitad :XX::XX:
> 
> Madre mia, menudo retraso teneis, eso explica que os tengan engañados como bobos con toda esas shitcoins.



Veo que vas drogado del todo, ahora mismo hay 9772 nodos en todo el mundo. Tu verás, pero desde luego no tienes ni idea.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A mi me la pela todo esto, pero esta vez ha sido gente de este hilo la que ha empezado antes a trolear en el de IOTA.



¿Para ti trollear es decir que IOTA es centralizada y por ello es.una scamcoin (como por ejemplo igual que Ripple)?[/QUOTE]

En Ripple los nodos son privados, no se puede desarrollar nada, no es de código abierto... Ripple es un servidor centralizado, nada más. Me parece una mala comparación al igual que con Maidsafe, que es algo que no tiene ningún uso real, cosa que por cierto no es el caso de IOTA. 

Tu piensas que no se va a quitar el coordinador, muy bien, yo pienso que si se llegará a quitar pero requiere tiempo y seguramente va a llegar cuando esté Qubic (que es la razón de ser de IOTA) operativo. IOTA no es un protocolo acabado aún ni mucho menos. 
A mi si me parece un poco bastante troleo como entras al hilo, aunque me suelen gustar bastante tus aportes, los tengo en cuenta. Es una de las razones por las que holdeo BTC, por que lo considero una roca de moneda. Pero con las provocaciones al final se llena todo de troleos y no hay dios quien pueda leer o postear nada en condiciones en ningún hilo.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Veo que vas drogado del todo, ahora mismo hay 9772 nodos en todo el mundo. Tu verás, pero desde luego no tienes ni idea.



Esos son los nodos que tienen el puerto 8333 abierto. Aquí aparecen una estimación del total.

Bitcoin Node Services

Que de cosas estas aprendiendo hoy eh?


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Esos son los nodos que tienen el puerto 8333 abierto. Aquí aparecen una estimación del total.
> 
> Bitcoin Node Services
> 
> Que de cosas estas aprendiendo hoy eh?



Sin el 8333 abierto, solo tienes 8 conexiones.
Con solo 8 conexiones no ayudas practicamente en nada a la red, y no deberia contar como full node.

Es basico saber eso. Tramposin.

_if you have only 8 then you are part of the problem, not part of the solution_


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

Más buenas noticias para Bitmain:

Breaking from Taiwan: 1)TSMC anandons favorable payment terms to Bitmain. Now its all pre-payment! CFO Lora Ho gives super cautious outlook on working with company 2) 7nm chip results fall far below Jihan’s expectations both on power and yield #bitmainipo

Twitter

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 17:35 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Sin el 8333 abierto, solo tienes 8 conexiones.
> Con solo 8 conexiones no ayudas practicamente en nada a la red, y no deberia contar como full node.
> 
> Es basico saber eso. Tramposin.



Puedes definir "full node" por favor?


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Esos son los nodos que tienen el puerto 8333 abierto. Aquí aparecen una estimación del total.
> 
> Bitcoin Node Services
> 
> Que de cosas estas aprendiendo hoy eh?



Me quedo asombrado de los tramposos y abducidos que sois. Tu te crees que aquí todos nos chupamos el dedo. Piensalo bien, el chino tiene el 52% del hash y subiendo, si quiere hacerse con la mitad de nodos le cuesta muy poco. TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ....:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Más buenas noticias para Bitmain:
> 
> Breaking from Taiwan: 1)TSMC anandons favorable payment terms to Bitmain. Now its all pre-payment! CFO Lora Ho gives super cautious outlook on working with company 2) 7nm chip results fall far below Jihan’s expectations both on power and yield #bitmainipo
> 
> ...





q pasa no tienes wiki? ay te hago un resumen:


Pues un nodo con todo el blockchain ,con mas de 8 conexiones y "high-bandwidth connection to the Internet"

Sin el 8333, no das todos los servicios que debe dar un full node, y por eso no deberia llamarse full node.


----------



## barborico (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me quedo asombrado de los tramposos y abducidos que sois. Tu te crees que aquí todos nos chupamos el dedo. Piensalo bien, el chino tiene el 52% del hash y subiendo, si quiere hacerse con la mitad de nodos le cuesta muy poco. TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ....:XX::XX::XX:



Una cosa es el pool y otra son los mineros que se conectan, que no tienen porque ser ambos propiedad de la misma persona.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Una cosa es el pool y otra son los mineros que se conectan, que no tienen porque ser ambos propiedad de la misma persona.



Eso está claro. Pero te veo un poquillo preocupado, piensas ... "a ver si va a legar ese día" todo es proponerselo. TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC .....


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> q pasa no tienes wiki? ay te hago un resumen:
> 
> 
> Pues un nodo con todo el blockchain ,con mas de 8 conexiones y "high-bandwidth connection to the Internet"
> ...



Falso, un full node con prune habilitado no tiene toda la blockchain.
Repito, puedes definir full node?

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 17:52 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Me quedo asombrado de los tramposos y abducidos que sois. Tu te crees que aquí todos nos chupamos el dedo. Piensalo bien, el chino tiene el 52% del hash y subiendo, si quiere hacerse con la mitad de nodos le cuesta muy poco. TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ....:XX::XX::XX:



Y dale...

Si vienes un día con intención de aprender, realizas preguntas que así lo muestren, y lees las respuestas que te damos, no me importará corregirte las veces que haga falta. Pero por mi parte ya me he cansado de tus troleos 

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 17:54 ----------




barborico dijo:


> Una cosa es el pool y otra son los mineros que se conectan, que no tienen porque ser ambos propiedad de la misma persona.



Confunde nodos que válidan con mineros. Poco a poco, no le metas lo que es pool aun que le explota la cabeza.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

Y dale...

Si vienes un día con intención de aprender, realizas preguntas que así lo muestren, y lees las respuestas que te damos, no me importará corregirte las veces que haga falta. Pero por mi parte ya me he cansado de tus troleos 

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 17:54 ----------

Confunde nodos que válidan con mineros. Poco a poco, no le metas lo que es pool aun que le explota la cabeza.[/QUOTE]

Que sí, que ya sabemos que es difícil, y total para que lo va a hacer, pero se le acerca cada mez más la posibilidad TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC .... y si se levanta un día de mal humor y dice me cargo Bitcoin TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC .... y si su chinita le mete los cuernos y dice "me cargo a Bitcoin" TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ... es lo que tiene ser el chino dueño de Bitcoin TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 18:15 ----------

Venga, no quería porque las lecciones las doy cobrando, pero como me no pareceis mal chavales os voy a dar una gratis.

En Bitcoin hay dos tipos de nodos, los FULL NODE y los LIGHT NODE, como han explicado bien los FULL deben tener ciertas características que ya se han enumerado. Sino pasan a ser LIGHT NODE, que ahora son la mayoría. Que les pasa a los LiGHT, pues una cosa muy graciosa, hacen lo que la mayoría del poder de minado dice, los FULL aseguran las reglas del consenso. Ahora empiezan los sudores, si un chino tiene más del 52% del hash, y subiendo, puede perfectamente hacer aceptar a los LIGHT NODE sus reglas económicas. La mayoría de los nodos son LIGHT, que implica eso TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC .... apretad el culo chavales TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC

Esto ha sido gratis, no se repetirá.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

-(suena el telfono de Jihan Wu, el chino) riiiiiiing riiiiing

para los frikis niños rata:esto es una situacion hipotetica en clave de humor, pero que muy bien podria pasar de manera seria. Seguraemente ya ha pasado muchas veces en muchos otros ambitos.

-Si aqui Jihan, digamelon?
-Soy fumanchu,ministro de tencologia del Partido Comnista Chino,o sea, tu amo y dios.
-Ah ,ya, hola que tal
-MIra que si de eso vamos a ejecutar a toda tu familia con dolor, si no participas plenamente en hacer lo que te diagamos para hundir btc y joder a xxxxx.Ya lo hemos preparado todo.Somos un gobierno muy podersos,y tenemos nuestras razones X.
-pero no podeis hacer eso...yo...yo
-tu abuela es muy mayor, no creo que aguante bien la tortura.
-vale a la orden ,que hago?
-de moemento nos quedamos con todos tus nodos y tus mierdas, luego ya veremos.Estamos comprando mas por ahi en secreto.Tenemos mucha pasta por si no lo sabias.


fin (de bitcoin) y los frikis que no tienen ni puta idea de como funciona el mundo de verdad.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

Gurús del hilo ¿Ya os han salido los pelos en los huevos? :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tolomeo (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Y dale...
> 
> Si vienes un día con intención de aprender, realizas preguntas que así lo muestren, y lees las respuestas que te damos, no me importará corregirte las veces que haga falta. Pero por mi parte ya me he cansado de tus troleos
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea tienes, como bien dices las lecciones las das "pagando" no cobrando.









En esta lista todos son full nodes
Global Bitcoin Nodes Distribution - Bitnodes


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Veo que vas drogado del todo, ahora mismo hay 9772 nodos en todo el mundo. Tu verás, pero desde luego no tienes ni idea.




En fin, ni siquiera sabes diferenciar un nodo que acepta conexiones entrantes de otro que está detrás de un firewall. Tampoco esperaba mucho más de ti a ser sinceros.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Ni puta idea tienes, como bien dices las lecciones las das "pagando" no cobrando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por avisar, veo que eres buen chaval. Por lo demás no te enteras pero te lo perdono por ser buen tio.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 18:48 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> En fin, ni siquiera sabes diferenciar un nodo que acepta conexiones entrantes de otro que está detrás de un firewall. Tampoco esperaba mucho más de ti a ser sinceros.



Otro ignorante, TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC .... estais vendidos chavales, pero no me caéis mal.

Ah, se me olvidaba, ¿De cuantas TPS es capaz Bitcoin ?, sin la chorrada esa del Lightning, que os conozco tramposillos.


----------



## tastas (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> -(suena el telfono de Jihan Wu, el chino) riiiiiiing riiiiing
> 
> para los frikis niños rata:esto es una situacion hipotetica en clave de humor, pero que muy bien podria pasar de manera seria. Seguraemente ya ha pasado muchas veces en muchos otros ambitos.
> 
> ...



Si los chips con los que ahora mina Bitmain pasan a ser del gobierno chino seguirán siendo igual de válidos para mantener la red e igual de inválidos si deciden atacarla. Bitmain tiene los mismos incentivos que el gobierno chino para no atacar Bitcoin, más aún si como dices están comprando btc en secreto.
Sin duda en manos del gobierno chino cada vez sería más complicado hacer que el minado sea rentable (más teniendo en cuenta que hoy Bitmain tiene serios problemas para serlo).

El minado de btc está mayoritariamente en China tal y como está gran parte de la industria informática. No es nada extraño. Son los más competitivos a nivel mundial haciendo chips. Es como que te extrañe que Amadeus, una empresa de software turístico esté en el Ibex, en España, siendo España país puntero en turismo.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues un nodo con todo el blockchain ,con mas de 8 conexiones y "high-bandwidth connection to the Internet"
> 
> Sin el 8333, no das todos los servicios que debe dar un full node, y por eso no deberia llamarse full node.




Vaya, no has dado ni una, de 3 afirmaciones, 3 incorrectas.

Ni un full node necesita tener mas de 8 conexiones, ni conexion de banda ancha ni tener toda la blockchain descargada.

Vamos, ni queriendo podrias estar más equivocado.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vaya, no has dado ni una, de 3 afirmaciones, 3 incorrectas.
> 
> Ni un full node necesita tener mas de 8 conexiones, ni conexion de banda ancha ni tener toda la blockchain descargada.
> 
> Vamos, ni queriendo podrias estar más equivocado.



Con que al menos hubiera dicho que válidan la cadena completa me hubiese bastado, pero ni eso.


----------



## alopecio (28 Ago 2018)

¿Huele a multi de Tixel, por aqui?

El analfabetismo tecnológico los hace audaces en sus pontificaciones.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> -(suena el telfono de Jihan Wu, el chino) riiiiiiing riiiiing
> 
> para los frikis niños rata:esto es una situacion hipotetica en clave de humor, pero que muy bien podria pasar de manera seria. Seguraemente ya ha pasado muchas veces en muchos otros ambitos.
> 
> ...



Si alguna nación decide intervenir de esa forma, en cuestión de pocas horas ya estaría introducido un cambio en la prueba de trabajo y Bitcoin continuaría minando convirtiendo en pisapapeles a todos los ASICs.

Ahora compáralo con levantar el teléfono y decir "tú, gilipollas, apaga el coordinador ese de mierda que mantiene la respiración asistida de la fracasada IOTA o te emplumo por estafa. Adiós". Y se acabó IOTA para siempre. Coste ahora mismo de dicho ataque: una llamada telefónica.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

alopecio dijo:


> ¿Huele a multi de Tixel, por aqui?
> 
> El analfabetismo tecnológico los hace audaces en sus pontificaciones.



TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ... No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.

Cuantas TPS?, De quien es el 52% de la minería? Que hacemos con el tamaño de la cadena de bloques ? 

No sabe, no contesta. IGNORANTES 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si alguna nación decide intervenir de esa forma, en cuestión de pocas horas ya estaría introducido un cambio en la prueba de trabajo y Bitcoin continuaría minando convirtiendo en pisapapeles a todos los ASICs.
> 
> Ahora compáralo con levantar el teléfono y decir "tú, gilipollas, apaga el coordinador ese de mierda que mantiene la respiración asistida de la fracasada IOTA o te emplumo por estafa. Adiós". Y se acabó IOTA para siempre. Coste ahora mismo de dicho ataque: una llamada telefónica.



Tu gilipollas,partner de fujistu y bosch,y wolkswagenn empresas lideres europeas y jappnesas que han decidido apostar por iota.

Quien dices que eras payaso?
Espera,te paso con Merkel y se lo explicas lo de apagar el cordinador





Brutal owned.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si alguna nación decide intervenir de esa forma, en cuestión de pocas horas ya estaría introducido un cambio en la prueba de trabajo y Bitcoin continuaría minando convirtiendo en pisapapeles a todos los ASICs.
> 
> Ahora compáralo con levantar el teléfono y decir "tú, gilipollas, apaga el coordinador ese de mierda que mantiene la respiración asistida de la fracasada IOTA o te emplumo por estafa. Adiós". Y se acabó IOTA para siempre. Coste ahora mismo de dicho ataque: una llamada telefónica.



Perdónalo por ser tan cortito y no saber que es el coordinador. 52% del Hash un solo chino, TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ....

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Tu gilipollas,partner de fujistu y bosch,y wolkswagenn empresas lideres europeas y jappnesas que han decidido apostar por iota.
> 
> Quien dices que eras payaso?
> Espera,te paso con Merkel y se lo explicas lo de apagar el cordinador
> ...



Estafador, si me vieras se te iban a quitar las ganas de insultarme a base de tragarte tus propios dientes.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

52% un solo chino? no sabe ni lo que hablas

Hay +600.000 mineros minando en btc.com

BTC.com Pool, a better bitcoin mining pool

Y +500.000 en antpool

https://www.antpool.com/?lang=en


----------



## barborico (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Tu gilipollas,partner de fujistu y bosch,y wolkswagenn empresas lideres europeas y jappnesas que han decidido apostar por iota.
> 
> Quien dices que eras payaso?
> Espera,te paso con Merkel y se lo explicas lo de apagar el cordinador
> ...



Si les sale rentable parecerá un accidente.

Con bitcoin sabemos que no puede pasar.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Estafador, si me vieras se te iban a quitar las ganas de insultarme a base de tragarte tus propios dientes.



Uyyy niño rata campeon de call of duty
Pd:no te he insultado tontin,era al del telefono.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Uyyy niño rata campeon de call of duty
> Pd:no te he insultado tontin,era al del telefono.



¿No te han enseñado a utilizar las comillas o qué?

¿Te suena lo que pasó con la R3? Ahí todos los bankitos eran "partners", todos pretendían subirse al carro molón de las criptos y después... "ná de ná".

Pues imagínate lo que va a ocurrir en IOTA que, encima, el sistema es centralizado y, por lo tanto, vulnerable.


----------



## barborico (28 Ago 2018)

Twitter

Con coña incluida:


> I understand the Indians used to use smoke signals to broadcast their transactions. They called it the TeePee Transmission Protocol.





> No, they used TCP/IP: Targeted Combustion Producing Intermittent Patterns


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> 52% un solo chino? no sabe ni lo que hablas
> 
> Hay +600.000 mineros minando en btc.com
> 
> ...



Sí 52% y subiendo su control, todo en manos de un solo chino. Mejor que os vayáis despertando. Y lo peor de todo, sino lo habéis para ya, ya no lo váis a poder hacer. Sois rehenes de un solo chino, TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ....

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 20:25 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿No te han enseñado a utilizar las comillas o qué?
> 
> ¿Te suena lo que pasó con la R3? Ahí todos los bankitos eran "partners", todos pretendían subirse al carro molón de las criptos y después... "ná de ná".
> 
> Pues imagínate lo que va a ocurrir en IOTA que, encima, el sistema es centralizado y, por lo tanto, vulnerable.



Lo más centralizado que hay actualmente es Bitcoin, en mano de un chino.

TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ... que viene el chino TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

Incremento brutal del hash rate, 61.8 EH/s


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2018)

La gilipollez esa del TIC TAC me la apunto para recordarla de aquí a un tiempo.

Me recuerda la frase aquella de la barrera INFRANQUEABLE de los 2800


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

Más buenas noticias para Bitmain:

Plus, bitmain's patent application of #asicboost was denied by China authority. https://twitter.com/redtheminer/status/1034408977008742400/photo/1

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

Vitalik Buterin dando la razón en su blog en casi todo a los bitcoineros:

Twitter


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Ago 2018)

Cada vez que sube el precio aparecen los tocapelotas, qué casualidad.


----------



## alpedrete (28 Ago 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Cada vez que sube el precio aparecen los tocapelotas, qué casualidad.



De acuerdo. Sin embargo hay algunos Trolls que me despiertan ternura. Son como mascotas del hilo que, pese a sus reiterados owneds vuelven y vuelven impertérritos. Creo que no hacen mal porque a poco que sepa uno se les ve a la legua que son bordeline.

Otros desaparecidos sí han hecho daño y si bien están en otros hilos o han desaparecido del todo pueden haber confundido a muchos nuevos y por su culpa hemos perdido a gente muy válida que pululaba por aquí.

Enviado desde mi Le X820 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (29 Ago 2018)

Lleva muchos meses que tiene sus momentos la cotización... no pasa de 9000$, pero tampoco baja de 6000$.

No es una mala noticia en absoluto. Al final es ciclico, los trolls aparecen cuando está en esa zona en torno a 6500$, después de haber llegado a los 8000$, por ejemplo.

Lo que si me ha llamado la atención es la dominancia. Ha superado el 50%, y es que el BTC ha oscilado en esos 6000-9000$, pero las alts han bajado mucho todas desde primavera. Se han despreciado todas frente al BTC.


----------



## vpsn (29 Ago 2018)

Entonces ya puedo ir a hablar con HR sobre el tordo que voy a echar encima de mi jefe o no?


----------



## tastas (29 Ago 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Entonces ya puedo ir a hablar con HR sobre el tordo que voy a echar encima de mi jefe o no?



Si tu vuelo a las Bahamas sale dentro de poco siempre puedes enviársela por correo.

Ahora puedes enviar excrementos a tus enemigos de forma anónima. ¡Oh no, mierda! | Qcosas


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2018)

Spark, una sencilla interfaz para la implementación de LN, c-lightning. Disponible para Windows, Linux, Android o Mac OS. 

Spark: A new GUI for c-lightning


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2018)

¿El rey destronado?


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Spark, una sencilla interfaz para la implementación de LN, c-lightning. Disponible para Windows, Linux, Android o Mac OS.
> 
> Spark: A new GUI for c-lightning



Menudo nivelazo chatos. Esa aplicación está pasadísima de rosca y no aporta nada nuevo, en fin que es una mierda. Sois unos putos carcamales.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Menudo nivelazo chatos. Esa aplicación está pasadísima de rosca y no aporta nada nuevo, en fin que es una mierda. Sois unos putos carcamales.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Vaya trollaco del todo a 100 que estas hecho


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Vaya trollaco del todo a 100 que estas hecho



Que no lo ves, una aplicación para implementar la farsa esa del lightning para hacer paguitas. Es de risa chavales, que eso ya está superado nenes.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (29 Ago 2018)

Por favor, no te vayas nunca de este hilo.

Se hace el rato ameno leyendote :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que no lo ves, una aplicación para implementar la farsa esa del lightning para hacer paguitas. Es de risa chavales, que eso ya está superado nenes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk





De nuevo no tienes npi de lo que hablas, eres de lejos el troll más cutre que ha pululado por aquí; al menos podrías formarte un poco antes de trolear.


----------



## tastas (29 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Spark, una sencilla interfaz para la implementación de LN, c-lightning. Disponible para Windows, Linux, Android o Mac OS.
> 
> Spark: A new GUI for c-lightning



Veo que esta aplicación sí que permite recibir pagos a través de LN, cosa que por lo que creo la otra app que descargué, eclair, no permitía.
¿Estamos ante la primera aplicación que facilita mucho el uso habitual de LN?


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Veo que esta aplicación sí que permite recibir pagos a través de LN, cosa que por lo que creo la otra app que descargué, eclair, no permitía.
> ¿Estamos ante la primera aplicación que facilita mucho el uso habitual de LN?



Que dices loco, que no es para hacer paguitas, eso dicen los entendidos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Veo que esta aplicación sí que permite recibir pagos a través de LN, cosa que por lo que creo la otra app que descargué, eclair, no permitía.
> ¿Estamos ante la primera aplicación que facilita mucho el uso habitual de LN?



Es una interface para c-lightning, por lo tanto ira adoptando todas sus funciones. 
c-lightning en su última versión ya soporta clientes SPV, supongo que por eso además esta disponible para Android y pronto para iOS.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Por favor, no te vayas nunca de este hilo.
> 
> Se hace el rato ameno leyendote :XX:



Tu que eres tan listo, explica para que sirve esa aplicación.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que dices loco, que no es para hacer paguitas, eso dicen los entendidos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Sigues sin entenderlo. Lee mi post lentamente, tomate las pausas necesarias y descansa de una línea a otra. Si tras ello sigues sin entenderlo, vuelve a empezar.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Sigues sin entenderlo. Lee mi post lentamente, tomate las pausas necesarias y descansa de una línea a otra. Si tras ello sigues sin entenderlo, vuelve a empezar.



El que no lo entiendes eres tu, te deslumbra cualquier mediocridad, pero da igual, ya te lo encontrarás.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2018)

Parece que volvemos a subir....
Bitcoin BTCUSD 7073.90 0.25%
Alto: 7105.40 Bajo: 6997.59
::


----------



## fjsanchezgil (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si alguna nación decide intervenir de esa forma, en cuestión de pocas horas ya estaría introducido un cambio en la prueba de trabajo y Bitcoin continuaría minando convirtiendo en pisapapeles a todos los ASICs.
> 
> Ahora compáralo con levantar el teléfono y decir "tú, gilipollas, apaga el coordinador ese de mierda que mantiene la respiración asistida de la fracasada IOTA o te emplumo por estafa. Adiós". Y se acabó IOTA para siempre. Coste ahora mismo de dicho ataque: una llamada telefónica.



No pretendo trolear ni esparcir FUD, de hecho soy holder convencido de btc y me interesa desde un punto de vista egoista que triunfe, pero un hipotetico ataque del 51% me inquieta bastante. 

Ojalá me equivoque y lo haya entendido todo mal, pero lo que me preocupa de ese ataque es lo que dure y los daños colaterales que pudiera haber causado mientras tanto (por ejemplo, gente que hubiera recibido 500 btcs por su mansión en Hawai, y que luego desaparecieran porque el minero revertiera la transacción).

A lo que la comunidad reaccione, y haga un UASF para defenderse de ese ataque, puede haber suficientes cadaveres en la cuneta como para que la gente deje de confiar en bitcoin, es mas, seguramente dejarían de confiar en todas las criptomonedas.

Por favor, si me equivoco ruego con toda la educacion del mundo que alguien me lo señale, y/o que me recomiende literatura al respecto que tras su estudio me conjure estos temores...



Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2018)

Porsupuesto que despues de un ataque si se produciera un solo doble gasto. Btc quedaria herido de muerte.Y la cotizacion se iria al inferno.

Sinplemente pq se perderia la confianza,aunque la blockchain siguiera funcionando despues con algunos apaños y parches.

El mero hecho de atacarlo de una manera agresiva y cordinada ya provocaria panico inversor y la debacle total del valor a nivel de 2 digitos o menos.

No digamos ya si revertieran la cadena,que ya seria un cachondeo a nivel shitcoin.

Porque no revertirla un par de veces mas ya que estamos puestos?

El dinero es cobarde.El que no sepa esto,no sabe nada.


----------



## tastas (29 Ago 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> No pretendo trolear ni esparcir FUD, de hecho soy holder convencido de btc y me interesa desde un punto de vista egoista que triunfe, pero un hipotetico ataque del 51% me inquieta bastante.
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque y lo haya entendido todo mal, pero lo que me preocupa de ese ataque es lo que dure y los daños colaterales que pudiera haber causado mientras tanto (por ejemplo, gente que hubiera recibido 500 btcs por su mansión en Hawai, y que luego desaparecieran porque el minero revertiera la transacción).
> 
> ...



Si yo recibiera el pago de una mansión, esperaría unos 6 bloques para firmar.
Y en caso de que aún así se revertiera el pago (lo que es casi imposible por su coste) dudo que el comprador aproveche este fallo en btc para quedarse con la casa de gratis. De hecho seguramente también habría un contrato certificando que el bloque X contiene un pago Y que otorga la propiedad de la casa al comprador con lo que si el bloque X ya no tiene la transacción Y, el contrato no sería válido.
El precio se iría a la mierda pero con el tiempo se recuperaría la confianza, si el atacante pierde mucho dinero, no se pierden muchas transacciones por el camino y todo vuelve a la normalidad.

Taptap


----------



## Arctic (29 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Porsupuesto que despues de un ataque si se produciera un solo doble gasto. Btc quedaria herido de muerte.Y la cotizacion se iria al inferno.
> 
> Sinplemente pq se perderia la confianza,aunque la blockchain siguiera funcionando despues con algunos apaños y parches.
> 
> ...



Cojonudo. Has descubierto que si se revierte la cadena de bloques, Bitcoin no vale nada. Y casi sin faltas de ortografía, me quito el sombrero.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> No pretendo trolear ni esparcir FUD, de hecho soy holder convencido de btc y me interesa desde un punto de vista egoista que triunfe, pero un hipotetico ataque del 51% me inquieta bastante.
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque y lo haya entendido todo mal, pero lo que me preocupa de ese ataque es lo que dure y los daños colaterales que pudiera haber causado mientras tanto (por ejemplo, gente que hubiera recibido 500 btcs por su mansión en Hawai, y que luego desaparecieran porque el minero revertiera la transacción).
> 
> ...




Hay que tener en cuenta que cada bloque añadido a la cadena incrementa la irreversibilidad de todas las transacciones realizadas en los bloques anteriores. Es decir, es mas "fácil" revertir una transacción realizada en el último bloque que una transacción realizada hace 6 bloques. Eso es así porque para revertir lo que hace falta es crear otra cadena mas larga (en realidad con mas PoW). 

Si tienes un 51% de hash power puedes crecer mas rapido que el otro 49% pero tampoco vas a ir mucho mas rapido. Para adelantarte 6 bloques partiendo por detrás te haria falta mucho tiempo, es facilmente detectable y se pueden tomar medidas. Y eso tiene un coste enorme para el atacante con practicamente ninguna posibildad de exito.

En tu ejemplo que hablas de una transferencia por un gran valor como la compra de una casa siempre puedes permitirte esperar mas confirmaciones. En un día salen de media 144 bloques. Llevados al extremo (sin realmente ser necesario) puedes esperar esas 144 confirmaciones, 1 dia de espera para comprarse una casa tampoco es tanto. Y eso si que ya no hay quien lo revierta. Pero vamos, que por lo general 6 confirmaciones son más que suficiente.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> No pretendo trolear ni esparcir FUD, de hecho soy holder convencido de btc y me interesa desde un punto de vista egoista que triunfe, pero un hipotetico ataque del 51% me inquieta bastante.
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque y lo haya entendido todo mal, pero lo que me preocupa de ese ataque es lo que dure y los daños colaterales que pudiera haber causado mientras tanto (por ejemplo, gente que hubiera recibido 500 btcs por su mansión en Hawai, y que luego desaparecieran porque el minero revertiera la transacción).
> 
> ...



No es cuestión de FUD, es cuestión de realidad. Cuando una empresa como ahora es el caso posee el 52% de todo el poder de hash, con el agravante de que el 81% está en un mismo país, China, sumado a que la mayoría de los nodos no son full node, puede hacer que el sistema se tambalee en cualquier momento. Al final lo que vemos es que un mal diseño inicial a convertido a algo que se basaba en la descentralización en el paradigma de la centralización. Con el agravante de que los mecanismos de regulación manifiestamente no funcionan, de lo contrario no se hubiera provocado este problema. Y un problema que tiene a agrandarse ya que por el momento nada indica a que la concentración del poder de mina vaya a disminuir, todo al contrario.

Además, existe una obstinación por tapar este grave problema intentando desviar el asunto con el desarrollo de LN, cuando se sabe que LN no va a solucionar el problema de base de Bitcoin que le impide ser escalable.

Vemos como Bitcoin avanza capítulo a capítulo obsesionado por hacer creer a la gente que es un nuevo paradigma monetario cuando nunca ha tratado de ser eso. No deja de ser un escaparate minúsculo de lo que la blockchain es capaz, pero nunca ha pretendido tener uso global, no está diseñado para eso. El problema es que Bitcoin ha sido secuestrado por un grupo de psicópatas económicos sin escrúpulos que intentan despojar a la gente de sus ahorros y quedárselos ellos para su beneficio propio. Por favor, no os dejéis engañar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

Todava sigues con la canción?

¿Cuántas veces te han dicho ya que toda esa potencia de minado no la tiene Jihan en sus manos, sino que la tienen los usuarios mineros en sus garages y sótanos y que son ellos las que deciden "apuntar" sus mineros al pool de Bitmain, como podrían cambiar de pool dentro de una hora y reapuntar sus mineros a cualquier otro pool (o incluso minar por libre)?


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todava sigues con la canción?
> 
> ¿Cuántas veces te han dicho ya que toda esa potencia de minado no la tiene Jihan en sus manos, sino que la tienen los usuarios mineros en sus garages y sótanos y que son ellos las que deciden "apuntar" sus mineros al pool de Bitmain, como podrían cambiar de pool dentro de una hora y reapuntar sus mineros a cualquier otro pool (o incluso minar por libre)?



No intentes engañar a la gente, está bien claro que el 81% del minado está en china y que además el 52% lo controla una empresa china con un CEO chino, los mineros ya no pueden decidir nada, están a la merced de esa empresa china, si pudieran elegir no habría esa concentración del poder de minado, es muy fácil de entender. Se han aportado gráficas, cualquiera que tenga un poco de interés lo puede comprobar, Por favor, no os dejéis engañar o os van a robar el dinero. Tienen un plan muy bien diseñado para desplumar a incautos.


----------



## plebe-yo (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> No intentes engañar a la gente, está bien claro que el 81% del minado está en china y que además el 52% lo controla una empresa china con un CEO chino, los mineros ya no pueden decidir nada, están a la merced de esa empresa china, si pudieran elegir no habría esa concentración del poder de minado, es muy fácil de entender. Se han aportado gráficas, cualquiera que tenga un poco de interés lo puede comprobar, Por favor, no os dejéis engañar o os van a robar el dinero. Tienen un plan muy bien diseñado para desplumar a incautos.





que buena persona eres........


----------



## Antonius Block (29 Ago 2018)

Como ya se ha apuntado se está confundiendo deliberadamente pool de minería con mineros particulares o potencia de minado.

Es tan probable un ataque del 51% en bitcoin como que mañana abra el BBVA y a cada cliente que se pase a preguntar por la mañana se le den mil euros. Los clientes que se pasaran por la tarde tendrían una deuda de diez mil en sus cuentas BBVA. Esto que digo y que suena a tontería es de hecho una posibilidad.

La cuestión es que a nadie le interesa llevar a cabo ese ataque. Si como se comenta el Gobierno chino decide eliminar el bitcoin y actúa de una manera rápida, contundente y perfecta tomando el control coordinadamente los pools de minado, podrían tener lugar uno o varios forks al haber nodos negándose a validar el estropicio. Caos, fees disparadas, transacciones en el limbo y velazo rojo. Ok, eso teorizando muy libremente.

A los pocos días veríamos una reestructuración total de la minería en torno a la cadena de bloques más validada como legítima por los tropecientos mil nodos que hay repartidos por todo el mundo. Las fees seguirían carísimas por la enorme pérdida de poder de minado pero el invento seguiría igual. Sería una crisis comparable al cierre de MtGox.

Pero vamos a ver. El forero que viene a trollear con esa idea y que tanta simpatía dice tener a los compañeros de este hilo se ve de lejos que su intención manifiesta es promocionar Iota (donde tendrá unos euritos) sembrando como puede FUD con argumentos ya mil veces planteados. Y cuando se le pilla el tío corrige e improvisa sobre la marcha.

No se ha hecho un ataque del 51% en BCH siendo mucho más barato y se va a hacer espontáneamente en BTC con todos los intereses que hay sobre la mesa. Hace unos años, por 2013 o así sí que había unos monopolios en minería y exchanges que daban miedo. 

El hecho de que cada vez haya más usuarios, más nodos, más mineros, más pools y más exchanges hace más difícil ese ataque del 51% y también otorga más valor a BTC. Esto va de descentralización. No se fue el invento al garete en 2013 y pensáis que se va a venir ahora.

Iota plantea unas ideas muy interesantes pero para eso está el hilo de Iota hombre.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Como ya se ha apuntado se está confundiendo deliberadamente pool de minería con mineros particulares o potencia de minado.
> 
> Es tan probable un ataque del 51% en bitcoin como que mañana abra el BBVA y a cada cliente que se pase a preguntar por la mañana se le den mil euros. Los clientes que se pasaran por la tarde tendrían una deuda de diez mil en sus cuentas BBVA. Esto que digo y que suena a tontería es de hecho una posibilidad.
> 
> ...




Cito aquí tus palabras "La cuestión es que a nadie le interesa llevar a cabo ese ataque". No hay que leer nada más, reconocimiento facto de que es posible. Igual que ahora no le interesa a nadie, puede que mañana sí que le interese y ante eso estáis vendidos. No será la primera vez que ante un ataque de pánico la gente retire sus fundos del banco y este tenga que pedir un rescate, esto ya ha pasado. Cuidado con el BBVA y Turquia, si sabes algo de economía conocerás su exposición, cualquier cosa en posible, y más cuando es posible.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2018 at 19:22 ----------




plebe-yo dijo:


> que buena persona eres........



Ni bueno ni malo, cada uno que haga lo que quiera, pero no se puede permitir que cuatro chorizo vayan engañando a la gente de forma tan descarada. Y ojo, encima lo suyo es de puta madre y lo demás scam.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Es tan probable un ataque del 51% en bitcoin como que mañana abra el BBVA y a cada cliente que se pase a preguntar por la mañana se le den mil euros. Los clientes que se pasaran por la tarde tendrían una deuda de diez mil en sus cuentas BBVA. Esto que digo y que suena a tontería es de hecho una posibilidad.
> 
> La cuestión es que a nadie le interesa llevar a cabo ese ataque. Si como se comenta el Gobierno chino decide eliminar el bitcoin y actúa de una manera rápida, contundente y perfecta tomando el control coordinadamente los pools de minado, podrían tener lugar uno o varios forks al haber nodos negándose a validar el estropicio. Caos, fees disparadas, transacciones en el limbo y velazo rojo. Ok, eso teorizando muy libremente.
> 
> A los pocos días veríamos una reestructuración total de la minería en torno a la cadena de bloques más validada como legítima por los tropecientos mil nodos que hay repartidos por todo el mundo. Las fees seguirían carísimas por la enorme pérdida de poder de minado pero el invento seguiría igual. Sería una crisis comparable al cierre de MtGox.





En realidad, ni siquiera sería tanto estropicio. Si el hipotético 50% de minería china desapareciese súbitamente de la red en el peor momento (justo después de un ajuste de la dificultad de minado) lo único que ocurriría es que nos tiraríamos un mes con bloques cada veinte minutos, en lugar de cada diez.

Que sí, que eso encarecería algo las comisiones con respecto a ahora (probablemente se triplicarían), pero vamos, que no sería el fin del mundo y después de un mes, todo volvería a ajustarse de nuevo.

Un mes viendo aparecer los bloques cada veinte minutos, en lugar de cada diez, no es para tanto.

De hecho, con el UASF ya se comentaba que esa era la única pataleta por parte de Jihan que podría tener algo de repercusión en Bitcoin, pero ni siquiera ocurrió. Los mecanismos de desincentivos y la teoría de juegos ya se encargó de evitar que eso ocurriese.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En realidad, ni siquiera sería tanto estropicio. Si el hipotético 50% de minería china desapareciese súbitamente de la red en el peor momento (justo después de un ajuste de la dificultad de minado) lo único que ocurriría es que nos tiraríamos un mes con bloques cada veinte minutos, en lugar de cada diez.
> 
> Que sí, que eso encarecería algo las comisiones con respecto a ahora (probablemente se triplicarían), pero vamos, que no sería el fin del mundo y después de un mes, todo volvería a ajustarse de nuevo.
> 
> ...



Que no te enteras, que no es que apaguen las máquinas, que os pueden hackear la red cuando les salga de las pelotas, os habéis dejado llevar al huerto. No lo digo para joder, o cambiáis ya las regla del juego o estáis jodidos. Buscad un poco por la red, con tiempo, y os daréis cuenta.


----------



## Antonius Block (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que no te enteras, que no es que apaguen las máquinas, que os pueden hackear la red cuando les salga de las pelotas, os habéis dejado llevar al huerto. No lo digo para joder, o cambiáis ya las regla del juego o estáis jodidos. Buscad un poco por la red, con tiempo, y os daréis cuenta.



Es que con lo que tú llamas "hackear la red" equivale exactamente a apagar las máquinas si tomamos como referencia la cadena de bloques correcta. "Hackear la red" daría lugar a un shitfork. De ahí la descentralización, porque la cadena es un macroconsenso de todos los que participan en ella.

Imagina que hay un crimen y lo presencian diez policías y mil transeúntes de los cuales muchos grabaron la escena. 
En el informe policial, seis de los policías mienten, lo cual da lugar a la detención de una persona inocente.
Sin embargo, unos días más tarde, los mil transeúntes y testigos de lo sucedido le insisten al juez con lo sucedido realmente y le muestran las grabaciones, por lo que no queda otra que despedir a los policías y detener al verdadero culpable.

Pon que los polis corruptos son los mineros chinos y los mil transeúntes la red de nodos.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> No intentes engañar a la gente, está bien claro que el 81% del minado está en china y que *además el 52% lo controla una empresa china con un CEO chino, los mineros ya no pueden decidir nada*, están a la merced de esa empresa china, si pudieran elegir no habría esa concentración del poder de minado, es muy fácil de entender. Se han aportado gráficas, cualquiera que tenga un poco de interés lo puede comprobar, Por favor, no os dejéis engañar o os van a robar el dinero. Tienen un plan muy bien diseñado para desplumar a incautos.



Joder, ya no dices que lo maneja un sólo chino... si no que es una empresa
Ya no te crees ni tus propias mentiras

Venga payasete, coméntanos, una nueva gilipollez?, alguna consigna de esas _hinjiniosas_ del trol que va perdiendo pasta, cuéntanos, háblanos de cuanto pierdes


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Joder, ya no dices que lo maneja un sólo chino... si no que es una empresa
> Ya no te crees ni tus propias mentiras
> 
> Venga payasete, coméntanos, una nueva gilipollez?, alguna consigna de esas _hinjiniosas_ del trol que va perdiendo pasta, cuéntanos, háblanos de cuanto pierdes



Que parte no entiendes de un CEO chino. Ese tipo tiene el control del 52% del hash, pero para más inri otro chino tiene el 81% y es Xi Jinping, presidente de china. Dejarse secuestrar el 81% del hash por un pais autoritario como china es un suicidio, ya no es la mitad, es que es casi todo el hash en sus manos. Tener el 81% en manos de un gobierno autoritario, y la mayoría de nodos siendo light obedeciendo a ese 81%, tu que crees que puede pasar. Si pasa o no ya no depende de vosotros, depende de china. Puede hacer lo que le salga de los huevos con bitcoin, sin más. Estudia un poco el tema y verás como tengo toda la razón.


----------



## barborico (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que parte no entiendes de un CEO chino. Ese tipo tiene el control del 52% del hash, pero para más inri otro chino tiene el 81% y es Xi Jinping, presidente de china. Dejarse secuestrar el 81% del hash por un pais autoritario como china es un suicidio, ya no es la mitad, es que es casi todo el hash en sus manos. Tener el 81% en manos de un gobierno autoritario, y la mayoría de nodos siendo light obedeciendo a ese 81%, tu que crees que puede pasar. Si pasa o no ya no depende de vosotros, depende de china. Puede hacer lo que le salga de los huevos con bitcoin, sin más. Estudia un poco el tema y verás como tengo toda la razón.



Joder, pues el mercado es imbécil, ¿eh?

Perdedor.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Joder, pues el mercado es imbécil, ¿eh?
> 
> Perdedor.



El mercado siempre es la mejor receta, pero bien regulado y con contrapoderes bien diseñados, sino es la ley del más fuerte.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> El mercado siempre es la mejor receta, pero bien regulado y con contrapoderes bien diseñados, sino es la ley del más fuerte.



Me hace gracia escucharte precísamente a ti lo de implementar un buen sistema de contrapoderes


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que parte no entiendes de un CEO chino. Ese tipo tiene el control del 52% del hash, pero para más inri otro chino tiene el 81% y es Xi Jinping, presidente de china. Dejarse secuestrar el 81% del hash por un pais autoritario como china es un suicidio, ya no es la mitad, es que es casi todo el hash en sus manos. Tener el 81% en manos de un gobierno autoritario, y la mayoría de nodos siendo light obedeciendo a ese 81%, tu que crees que puede pasar. Si pasa o no ya no depende de vosotros, depende de china. Puede hacer lo que le salga de los huevos con bitcoin, sin más. Estudia un poco el tema y verás como tengo toda la razón.



Pero ese mensaje no lo habías puesto ya? que usas copia-pegas?? dinos tontín, cuales son tus pérdidas? cuéntanos!! ese comportamiento responde a la frustración? que te hacen en casa?


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero ese mensaje no lo habías puesto ya? que usas copia-pegas?? dinos tontín, cuales son tus pérdidas? cuéntanos!! ese comportamiento responde a la frustración? que te hacen en casa?



Después no digás que no estás avisado.

Para tu desgracia he tenido suerte en mis inversiones.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2018)

Buenas noticias para Lightning Network:

Pregunta:

".@satoshilabs, creators of @Trezor opening lots of new channels on LN, total funding of over 5.2 BTC. Any insight into what you are planning, guys?"

Respuesta:

"We've been playing with high capacity/multi channel nodes and LN infrastructure for few months already. Besides to implementing #LightningNetwork into our products, we want to support network with some more liquidity to enable high amount payments."

Twitter


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Después no digás que no estás avisado.
> 
> Para tu desgracia he tenido suerte en mis inversiones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Para tu desgracia mientes, y en tu casa lo saben.. vas hasta el culo cargado de iotas y palmando pasta, hay decenas de mensajes tuyos en el hilo en el que lo admites, estás con el culo tan apretado que no cagas y sueltas en este hilo toda tu mierda


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Para tu desgracia mientes, y en tu casa lo saben.. vas hasta el culo cargado de iotas y palmando pasta, hay decenas de mensajes tuyos en el hilo en el que lo admites, estás con el culo tan apretado que no cagas y sueltas en este hilo toda tu mierda



Veo que estás desesperado releiendo mis mensajes, pobre amargado, búscate un psicólogo aunque sea de la seguridad social, ya se que de pago no puedes con la pasta que has palmado.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2018)

Y lo peor de todo es que igual se piensa que soltando su mierda por aquí va a conseguir que sus shitcoins suban de precio XDDD


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Buenas noticias para Lightning Network:
> 
> Pregunta:
> 
> ...



Los devs de Trezor saben que necesitan canales "de alta capacidad" porque sus usuarios están forradísimos.


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2018)

Y esto??

BTC,com, a mining pool owned by Bitmain, publishes a blog entry celebrating SegWit and "bright future" for Lightning as scaling solution : Bitcoin

Jihan tira la toalla?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Y esto??
> 
> BTC,com, a mining pool owned by Bitmain, publishes a blog entry celebrating SegWit and "bright future" for Lightning as scaling solution : Bitcoin
> 
> Jihan tira la toalla?



Tiene toda la pinta. Segundo varazo que se lleva en el lomo en poco más de un año. :XX:


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Y esto??
> 
> BTC,com, a mining pool owned by Bitmain, publishes a blog entry celebrating SegWit and "bright future" for Lightning as scaling solution : Bitcoin
> 
> Jihan tira la toalla?




Precisamente venia a postearlo aqui. Como minimo es curioso, un blog post de btc.com (detrás esta Bitmain y Jihan) hablando bien de SegWit y de LN.

¿ Se habrán dado cuenta ya de cuál es el verdadero Bitcoin ? ¿ Qué diran ahora los defensores de bcrash, cuando uno de sus lideres se posiciona del lado del autentico bitcoin ?

A ver si se pasa Tixel por aqui y nos lo cuenta :XX::XX::XX:

PD: Además el artículo está muy bien escrito, técnicamente lo que explica es correcto 100%


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ago 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Precisamente venia a postearlo aqui. Como minimo es curioso, un blog post de btc.com (detrás esta Bitmain y Jihan) hablando bien de SegWit y de LN.
> 
> ¿ Se habrán dado cuenta ya de cuál es el verdadero Bitcoin ? ¿ Qué diran ahora los defensores de bcrash, cuando uno de sus lideres se posiciona del lado del autentico bitcoin ?
> 
> ...



Sí. Esta muy bien el artículo aunque ya le hacen una corrección sobre un error común con Segwit (el indicar que las firmas van fuera del bloque cuando no es así) y comenta que lo corregirá.


----------



## GarunHan (30 Ago 2018)

Cómo crees qué destino espera esta criptimoneda? Muchos expertos creen que después de la corrección coriente nos espera el crecimiento bastante alto, estás de acuerdo?


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Ago 2018)

GarunHan dijo:


> Cómo crees qué destino espera esta criptimoneda? Muchos expertos creen que después de la corrección coriente nos espera el crecimiento bastante alto, estás de acuerdo?




El máximo fueron unos $19.500 a finales del año pasado.

Podrá tardar más o tardar menos, pero ese máximo se superará.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Ago 2018)

El 81% de bitcoin está en manos del gobierno chino, después no me lloréis. Bitmain 52%, 81% china president TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC Bitcoin es la mayor estafa de la década TIC TAC TIC TAC 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (30 Ago 2018)

Bitcoñitos os han dado en toda la boca... tic! tac! tic! tac! :XX::XX::XX:



Spoiler



TIC! TAC! TIC! TAC! TIC! TAC!








Pasen por el hilo todos aquellos que guardarán sus bitcoñitos hasta que no valgan nada ::


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ago 2018)

El sector de minería de bitcoin podría ser lo mejor que le ha pasado al medio ambiente en mucho tiempo.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/el-sector-de-minería-bitcoin-podría-ser-lo-mejor-que-adolfo

Twitter


----------



## easyridergs (30 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> El sector de minería de bitcoin podría ser lo mejor que le ha pasado al medio ambiente en mucho tiempo.
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/el-sector-de-minería-bitcoin-podría-ser-lo-mejor-que-adolfo
> 
> Twitter



Dime que droga tomas chaval ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Dime que droga tomas chaval ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Consejo gratuito: cuanto antes asumas tus pérdidas en IOTA y pases la fase del duelo mejor para tu salud; trolear en el hilo del caballo ganador no te ayuda a ello precisamente.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2018 at 09:10 ----------

Aunque Dandelion ya se ha comentado en este hilo páginas más atrás, este artículo lo explica estupendamente:

The Anatomy of Anonymity: How Dandelion Could Make Bitcoin More Private | Bitcoin Magazine

Es un ingenioso sistema con el que, sin realizar grandes revisiones en el cliente bitcoin y únicamente cambiando la forma en que se propagan las transacciones, se consigue dificultar el rastreo hacia el origen.


----------



## plebe-yo (30 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Cito aquí tus palabras "La cuestión es que a nadie le interesa llevar a cabo ese ataque". No hay que leer nada más, reconocimiento facto de que es posible. Igual que ahora no le interesa a nadie, puede que mañana sí que le interese y ante eso estáis vendidos. No será la primera vez que ante un ataque de pánico la gente retire sus fundos del banco y este tenga que pedir un rescate, esto ya ha pasado. Cuidado con el BBVA y Turquia, si sabes algo de economía conocerás su exposición, cualquier cosa en posible, y más cuando es posible.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2018 at 19:22 ----------
> que buena persona eres
> ...





Los consejos con dinero


----------



## tastas (30 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Aunque Dandelion ya se ha comentado en este hilo páginas más atrás, este artículo lo explica estupendamente:
> 
> The Anatomy of Anonymity: How Dandelion Could Make Bitcoin More Private | Bitcoin Magazine
> 
> Es un ingenioso sistema con el que, sin realizar grandes revisiones en el cliente bitcoin y únicamente cambiando la forma en que se propagan las transacciones, se consigue dificultar el rastreo hacia el origen.



Explicación sencilla y solución, efectivamente, ingeniosa y simple en apariencia. :Aplauso:


----------



## Arctic (30 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Dime que droga tomas chaval ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk




Palmando hasta la camisa y encima yendo de sobrado. Tengo curiosidad por ver la soberbia que tendrías si encima fueses ganando pasta. Me jode tener que quedarme con esa duda.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Ago 2018)




----------



## barborico (30 Ago 2018)

meme original:





creo que solo tu y 4 idiotas pensais asi


----------



## Delco (30 Ago 2018)

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details







Ala, con esto ya tenéis para repartiros unos cuantos zascas.


----------



## p_pin (30 Ago 2018)

Cierra hueco 6840


----------



## Curiosity (30 Ago 2018)

Ya hacía que no entraba x aquí. Hemos renovado trolls o son los de siempre?


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ago 2018)

Movimiento en una de las carteras relacionadas con Silkroad

Near $1B are currently on the move from a Silkroad related wallet : Bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ago 2018)

Empiezan a desarrollarse 'cosas' en LN enfocadas al IOT:

Twitter


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> meme original:



Ten un poco de humor. La verdad es que se la curraron bien con el meme.


----------



## KFJKLL (31 Ago 2018)

A cero no va a bajar, eso está claro. ¿No?


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Veo que esta aplicación sí que permite recibir pagos a través de LN, cosa que por lo que creo la otra app que descargué, eclair, no permitía.
> ¿Estamos ante la primera aplicación que facilita mucho el uso habitual de LN?



Artículo sobre Spark:

New Off-Line Wallet Can Exchange Bitcoins Using C-Lightning - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ago 2018)

Curiosidad:

Por $1000 una compañía llamada Carverr guarda la clave privada en una cadena de ADN.

New Technology Stores Crypto Private Keys in DNA - BitcoinNews.com


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ago 2018)

Twitt de Bakkt (la plataforma de ICE):

”Bitcoin would greatly simplify the movement of global money, it has the potential to become the first worldwide currency”

Twitter


----------



## hijodepantera (31 Ago 2018)

Yo siempre he pensado que esto del bitcoin no esta nada claro pero pero pero...¿ de verdad ante esto de las etf y tal no meteréis ni aunque sean 500 euros por si las moscas?
Yo acabo de meter 300 en coinbase y me han jodido 11 euros pero 300 euros me la pelan y en cambio que me pasen por la cara la próxima subida me joderia mucho.
Un poco lo de Mariano, que como se hubiese liado a meter goles con el mierdilla a tito Floren se lo comen.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Ago 2018)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que esto del bitcoin no esta nada claro pero pero pero...¿ de verdad ante esto de las etf y tal no meteréis ni aunque sean 500 euros por si las moscas?
> Yo acabo de meter 300 en coinbase y me han jodido 11 euros pero 300 euros me la pelan y en cambio que me pasen por la cara la próxima subida me joderia mucho.
> Un poco lo de Mariano, que como se hubiese liado a meter goles con el mierdilla a tito Floren se lo comen.




Coño pero no uséis Coinbase. Mira que no se ha repetido hasta la saciedad que se pasan un huevo con las comisiones. Hay mil alternativas mas baratas.


----------



## tastas (31 Ago 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Coño pero no uséis Coinbase. Mira que no se ha repetido hasta la saciedad que se pasan un huevo con las comisiones. Hay mil alternativas mas baratas.



Y más seguras.

Taptap


----------



## hijodepantera (31 Ago 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Coño pero no uséis Coinbase. Mira que no se ha repetido hasta la saciedad que se pasan un huevo con las comisiones. Hay mil alternativas mas baratas.



Pues dímelo por favor que soy novatisimo.


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ago 2018)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Pues dímelo por favor que soy novatisimo.



Para pequeñas cantidades te recomiendo Bisq. Si tienes alguna duda de su funcionamiento pasate por el hilo correspondiente aquí en Burbuja.

Bisq - The decentralized Bitcoin exchange

Te descargas la app para el sistema operativo que uses, configuras tu cuenta y escoges la oferta que quieras; o sino pública tu la tuya.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Ago 2018)

Y si no te quieres complicar la vida con Bisq, que sí, está muy bien pero entiendo que es un poco coñazo para un novato por el extra de tener que instalar aplicaciones y tal, pues tienes por ejemplo kraken.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ago 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y si no te quieres complicar la vida con Bisq, que sí, está muy bien pero entiendo que es un poco coñazo para un novato por el extra de tener que instalar aplicaciones y tal, pues tienes por ejemplo kraken.com



El inconveniente que tiene bitsquare es que requiere disponer ya de una pequeña cantidad de bitcoins para poner en custodia antes de la transacción, así que no les sirve a los novatos para obtener sus primeros bitcoins.

Por lo demás, bitsquare es una alternatica excelente


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Ago 2018)

Yo obtuve algo de BTC en purse.io y luego ya lo gordo en Bisq, esa es la forma de proceder.


----------



## TequilaFandango (31 Ago 2018)

Lo mejor es empezar a comprar Bitcoin a finales de septiembre y aguantarlo cuando empiece el rally en octubre.Y ya después, si queréis Lambo,como decís los cryptoboys,pués a comprar altcoins mierdosas que hagan grandes subidas,de las que acaben de salir con precios absurdamente bajos para el circulating supply que tengan.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Ago 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Lo mejor es empezar a comprar Bitcoin a finales de septiembre y aguantarlo cuando empiece el rally en octubre.Y ya después, si queréis Lambo,como decís los cryptoboys,pués a comprar altcoins mierdosas que hagan grandes subidas,de las que acaben de salir con precios absurdamente bajos para el circulating supply que tengan.



Claro que si guapi


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ago 2018)

Esto no para de caer... nos hundimos!!


----------



## kerevienteya (1 Sep 2018)

TE ENGAÑAN. LO CONTROLAN TODO. BITCOIN MANIPULADO. - YouTube


----------



## Delco (1 Sep 2018)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que esto del bitcoin no esta nada claro pero pero pero...¿ de verdad ante esto de las etf y tal no meteréis ni aunque sean 500 euros por si las moscas?
> Yo acabo de meter 300 en coinbase y me han jodido 11 euros pero 300 euros me la pelan y en cambio que me pasen por la cara la próxima subida me joderia mucho.
> Un poco lo de Mariano, que como se hubiese liado a meter goles con el mierdilla a tito Floren se lo comen.



Huye de Coinbase amigo, aun estás a tiempo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Sep 2018)

7.200 jojojo, empieza el cambio de ciclo?


----------



## MIP (1 Sep 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> 7.200 jojojo, empieza el cambio de ciclo?





Debe de ser el descalabro ese que decían los lumbreras.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Sep 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Debe de ser el descalabro ese que decían los lumbreras.




Hace tiempo que ya no se pasa ninguno. ¿ Será momento de vender ? A ver si se pasa alguno a decirnos que Bitcoin va a valer cero próximamente, me siento más seguro cuando eso pasa :XX::XX:


----------



## bmbnct (1 Sep 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hace tiempo que ya no se pasa ninguno. ¿ Será momento de vender ? A ver si se pasa alguno a decirnos que Bitcoin va a valer cero próximamente, me siento más seguro cuando eso pasa :XX::XX:



TIC TAC TIC TAC 







---------- Post added 01-sep-2018 at 21:35 ----------

Artículo de CoinDesk sobre las novedades que trae la nueva versión del cliente Bitcoin Core:

Bitcoin's Next Big Software Upgrade to Feature New Language for Crypto Keys - CoinDesk


----------



## silverwindow (2 Sep 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hace tiempo que ya no se pasa ninguno. ¿ Será momento de vender ? A ver si se pasa alguno a decirnos que Bitcoin va a valer cero próximamente, me siento más seguro cuando eso pasa :XX::XX:



Estamos ocupados haciendo +30% en alts.
Pero eh,tu sigue mirando mientras haces hold,tampoco das para mas,pringao.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Sep 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Estamos ocupados haciendo +30% en alts.
> Pero eh,tu sigue mirando mientras haces hold,tampoco das para mas,pringao.




Más bien di que estáis recuperando un 30% del 90% que lleváis perdido, bueno en realidad ni eso, seguramente no sepas que una bajada de un 10% no se recupera con una subida de otro 10%

De todas formas holdear bitcoin desde cuando estaba a menos de $10 tampoco está mal, pringao :XX::XX:


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (2 Sep 2018)




----------



## bmbnct (2 Sep 2018)

Sí alguien tiene oportunidad de asistir, tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Damianvlc (3 Sep 2018)

*Análisis Técnico diário de Criptomonedas*

Análisis técnico de Bitcoin (BTC/EUR) 03.09.2018


Al avanzar la sesión de hoy lunes mientras el precio de Bitcoin se mueve por encima de los ‎€6270, actualmente el par BTC/EUR se encuentra en una tendencia dominada por el Bitcoin el cual se mantiene alcista desde la sesión del domingo.

Vemos como el precio del BTC luego de realizar el cruce de medias moviles (EMA) 9/26 alcista, se mantiene lejos de la media movil rápida, por otra parte el RSI se mueve por debajo el 60% permitiendo que el precio pueda tener más opciones de incremento.

Puntos destacados
- Los ETFs de CBOE crean especulación
- El volumen de compradores está incrementando
- Medias moviles se mantienen en un área alcista







Analizando el par BTC/EUR en un gráfico de un día, notamos como el incremento del precio ha sido constante mostrando tres impulsos alcistas durante los últimos días. Un aspecto importante es el cruce de medias moviles el cual muestra un movimiento positivo para que Bitcoin pueda ir a buscar romper la resistencia en los €6500.

Dibujando un Fibonacci dese el último punto más bajo, podemos observar como el precio se mueve por encima del nivel de retroceso del 38.20% permitiendo que el sentimiento de mercado sea alcista entre los inversionistas. Actualmente un soporte importante se marca en los €5980 es decir justo en el 38.20% de Fibonacci.

El sentimiento actual de mercado es alcista, esto permite que más capital ingrese a la compra lo cual eleva el precio. Hay que tener en cuenta que, de aceptarse los ETFs de Bitcoin las instituciones quienes ofrezcan los ETFs deberán comprar el BTC para negociar con los ETFs esto provoca que el precio incremente debido a la alta demanda, por lo que los ETFs puede elevar el precio de Bitcoin en definitiva.

Indicadores técnicos
- Soporte principal del precio €5980
- Resistencia mayor del precio €6500
- Medias moviles (EMA) 9/26 (alcistas)
- RSI (Índice de fuerza relativa) por encima del 50%


----------



## Delco (3 Sep 2018)

¿Posible Bulltrap?


----------



## p_pin (3 Sep 2018)

A nivel técnico yo diría que antes de subir podría tocar 7.120 aprox. (precio actual 7.242)


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (3 Sep 2018)

Alguien más con problemas para entrar a Kraken?

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Bravo (3 Sep 2018)

Veo mucha fé en que se vayan a aprobar los ETF a finales de este mes.
Siendo realista yo creo que no se aprobarán hasta principio de 2019. 

Eso sí, ojalá los aprueben cuanto antes mejor porque tengo mis BTC's.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Sep 2018)

Bitcoin no necesita ningún ETF para funcionar. Las transacciones se siguen confirmando sin problema como desde el primer día.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> Alguien más con problemas para entrar a Kraken?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk



Lo he mirado a raíz de tu comentario y me va perfecto, de paso he aprovechado y sacado los resquicios que me quedaban allí y que ni recordaba.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2018)

Velas verdes del dólar... Contra el peso argentino. 

Gráfico del EUR GBP | Chart EUR GBP | Gráfico del Dólar Peso Argentino en Tiempo Real

Otra divisa estatal en la que confiaban los buenos socialistas que se va a la mierda.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Sep 2018)

Buen artículo que explica las nuevas tecnologías, en cuanto a privacidad se refiere, ya disponibles o que están al caer en Bitcoin; indicó cuales son y su disponibilidad (mas info en el artículo):

- TumbleBit. Disponible hace un mes en la cartera "Brezze"

- Chaumian CoinJoin y ZeroLink. Disponible en la cartera "Wasabi" el Chaumian CoinJoin. La cartera "Samourai" por su parte pronto lanzará su implementación ZeroLink llamada Whirlpool. Además hay otra cartera llamada "Bob Wallet" que esta desarrollando una implementación para ZeroLink.

- Schnorr Signatures for CoinJoin and More. Según el artículo, siendo óptimistas, estará disponible en el 2019.

- STONEWALL. Disponible en la cartera "Samourai"

- Dandelion. Según el artículo vendrá incluida en la nueva versión de Bitcoin Core, aunque he leído en otros artículos que no parece que vaya a dar tiempo. Ya veremos.

- BIP 151 Encryption. Incluida en la próxima versión de Bitcoin Core. 

- Compact Client-Side Block Filtering. Pronto con Neutrino y ya incluido en la cartera Wasabi.

- Liquid and Confidential Transactions: 


Bitcoin as a Privacycoin: This Tech is Making Bitcoin More Private | Bitcoin Magazine

---------- Post added 03-sep-2018 at 23:40 ----------

Según esta cuenta de Twitter, la cual ha estado informando de continuamente de los movimientos de Bitmain respecto a su IPO, Bitmain habría vendido ya todos sus Bcash. Y en su próximo informe aparecerá reflejado:

Breaking: Bitmain has been selling last of its Bitcoins to prop up BCH before IPO filing this month. Game is over folks. Soon they will have no more resources to support this “dumbest crypto investment”

Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Sep 2018)

Lo he puesto en otro hilo, pero lo pongo aquí también porque es tremendamente interesante:

"According to a study of 775 fiat currencies by DollarDaze.org, there is no historical precedence for a fiat currency that has succeeded in holding its value. Twenty percent failed through hyperinflation, 21% were destroyed by war, 12% destroyed by independence, 24% were monetarily reformed, and 23% are still in circulation approaching one of the other outcomes.

The average life expectancy for a fiat currency is 27 years, with the shortest life span being one month. Founded in 1694, the British pound Sterling is the oldest fiat currency in existence. At a ripe old age of 317 years it must be considered a highly successful fiat currency. However, success is relative. The British pound was defined as 12 ounces of silver, so it's worth less than 1/200 or 0.5% of its original value. In other words, the most successful long standing currency in existence has lost 99.5% of its value.

Given the undeniable track record of currencies, it is clear that on a long enough timeline the survival rate of all fiat currencies drops to zero."

Washingtons Blog: The Average Life Expectancy For A Fiat Currency Is 27 Years ... Every 30 To 40 Years The Reigning Monetary System Fails And Has To Be Retooled


El promedio de vida de una moneda fiat es de 27 años.

Y más datos interesantes:

There are 152 fiat currencies that have failed due to Hyperinflation. Their average lifespan was 24.6 years and the median lifespan is 7 years. 82 of these currencies lasted less than a decade and 15 of them lasted less than 1 year. <- Bitcoin FTW! :

There are 152 fiat currencies that have failed due to Hyperinflation. Their average lifespan was 24.6 years and the median lifespan is 7 years. 82 of these currencies lasted less than a decade and 15 of them lasted less than 1 year. 

Pensad en esto la siguiente vez que alguien rebuzne que Bitcoin nunca será una forma de dinero exitosa.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (4 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo he puesto en otro hilo, pero lo pongo aquí también porque es tremendamente interesante:
> 
> ...
> 
> Pensad en esto la siguiente vez que alguien rebuzne que Bitcoin nunca será una forma de dinero exitosa.



Tiene pinta de que va a tener más éxito como reserva de valor o como inversión.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Sep 2018)

Un gran avance para Lightning Network respecto a la privacidad:

"PSA: Many nodes will stop advertising by default soon. Node counts will go down as users join the network or upgrade. Privacy ftw! "

Twitter

---------- Post added 04-sep-2018 at 09:29 ----------

Infografia con una lista de motivos de por qué a de preocupar al usuario de Bitcoin la privacidad.

Bitcoin designed


----------



## Nico (4 Sep 2018)

Sé que las definiciones (o la falta de ellas) a veces enturbian o confunden una conversación pero, si no separamos los conceptos, no nos entenderemos.

- dinero
- moneda
- activo con usos dinerarios

Estas tres cosas son "parecidas" y, a veces, hasta pueden coincidir pero NO SON LO MISMO.

- Cuando usas una moneda de oro como dinero, tienes las tres cosas juntas.
- Cuando usas un bitcoin como dinero, tienes las tres cosas juntas.

Pero, si bien una de las características del dinero es "ser reserva de valor", ésta característica está vinculada a otra: *liquidez*.

Un activo usado como dinero tiene el problema de que puede ser de baja liquidez. Este problema lo tiene tanto el oro como el bitcoin. Por lo tanto, no buen "dinero" aunque puedan ser un estupendo "activo".

Si en la economía no hay una relación entre el circulante y los bienes producidos, la moneda usada como dinero tiende a APRECIARSE y, por lo tanto, cae en la llamada "trampa de la deflación" que es un circuito negativo porque ahoga las economías (nadie quiere desprenderse de algo que cada vez vale más).

Las economías han podido crecer en la medida en que consiguieron escindirse de los "corsets" monetarios cuando, la moneda era rígida.

Bitcoin NO ES BUEN DINERO.

Eso no quita que pueda ser un estupendo ACTIVO (cosa que todavía habrá que esperar unos años para definir, en todo caso ya ha recorrido un buen camino a esta altura en ese sentido).

No dejemos de mencionar que, al separar la moneda de los activos limitados, los gobernantes siempre han cedido a la tentación de incrementar su cantidad por encima de los bienes y servicios existentes produciendo el fenómeno que conocemos con "inflación".

De todos modos, la inflación en un rango razonable, estimula el gasto y mueve la economía. Ese rango se considera apropiado en un 2% anual aproximadamente.

Zimbabwe, Venezuela o Argentina se han pasado ese rango por el culo. 

---------- Post added 04-sep-2018 at 10:20 ----------

*AGREGO:*

Mientras que la distinción entre un *ACTIVO* (tenga o no uso monetario o dinerario) es más o menos sencillo de entender, la definición de *MONEDA y DINERO* tienen a ser confusas.

No quiero entrar en las definiciones pero, les hago notar para que se capte al diferencia que, una MONEDA podría no tener uso DINERARIO (podría usarse como unidad de cuenta por caso) mientras que el DINERO es más un "concepto" que una "cosa" porque existe dinero "electrónico", "contable", etc.

Moneda y Dinero suelen ser la misma cosa en la mayoría de los casos pero, técnicamente no lo son.

El EURO es una moneda pero, el "EURO DINERO" es mucho más amplio que el "EURO MONEDA" porque, el dinero es más bien una "función" de la moneda.

Es por eso que, *puedo usar activos como DINERO aunque NO SEAN MONEDA.*

El concepto de "moneda" es más bien LEGAL.
El concepto de "dinero", si bien es legal (en la medida que se haga con moneda) también podría suplantarse por acuerdo social o entre partes.

Cuando en los países agrícolas se pagan los insumos con granos, se están usando "granos" como "dinero" sin que sean "moneda".


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Sep 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Si en la economía no hay una relación entre el circulante y los bienes producidos, la moneda usada como dinero tiende a APRECIARSE y, por lo tanto, cae en la llamada "trampa de la deflación" que es un circuito negativo porque ahoga las economías (nadie quiere desprenderse de algo que cada vez vale más).



La espiral deflacionaria son los padres


----------



## tastas (4 Sep 2018)

Nico dijo:


> De todos modos, la inflación en un rango razonable, estimula el gasto y mueve la economía. Ese rango se considera apropiado en un 2% anual aproximadamente.
> 
> Zimbabwe, Venezuela o Argentina se han pasado ese rango por el culo.



A la rana se la puede cocer viva sólo si sube la temperatura del agua poco a poco. De manera similar, se puede cocer a la población con un 2% anual de inflación. Cuando se pasa de ese 2% a un 4% la gente deja de ahorrar en euros o BSF y ese 4% pasa a un 10% y de ahí al todamoon hay un paso.


----------



## kikepm (4 Sep 2018)

Afirmaciones gratuitas que son difíciles de sostener. Bueno, en realidad son falsedades que son repetidas sin probar o argumentar por kenesianos y otros engendros económicos.



Nico dijo:


> Si en la economía no hay una relación entre el circulante y los bienes producidos, la moneda usada como dinero tiende a APRECIARSE y, por lo tanto, cae en la llamada "trampa de la deflación" que es un circuito negativo porque ahoga las economías (nadie quiere desprenderse de algo que cada vez vale más).



MENTIRA 1. Por ejemplo, a pesar de ser evidente que la electrónica de consumo ha bajado de precio, tanto en términos nominales como reales, desde 1980, nadie diría que es un sector en recesión y que la gente ha esperado para la compra de equipos informáticos desde entonces.



Nico dijo:


> Las economías han podido crecer en la medida en que consiguieron escindirse de los "corsets" monetarios cuando, la moneda era rígida.



MENTIRA 2. No solo el crecimiento de las economías durante la época del patrón oro y bimetálico refuta semejante afirmación, sino que no existe un solo ejemplo de trampa de deflación consistente.



Nico dijo:


> De todos modos, la inflación en un rango razonable, estimula el gasto y mueve la economía. Ese rango se considera apropiado en un 2% anual aproximadamente.



MENTIRA 3. Sencillamente no existe evidencia de que sea un 2% el correcto, o un 3%, o un 5%. O a lo mejor con un patrón oro que estimule un decremento sostenido de los precios de, pongamos, un -2,84422%, estimula en forma óptima el desvío de rentas a ahorro, que a su vez genera inversión, que hará aumentar las rentas futuras respecto de la situación con inflación monetaria.

Lo que quiero decir es que el porcentaje de rentas destinadas al ahorro solo puede ser determinado por medio de los tipos de interés del mercado de forma que se asignen eficientemente los recursos disponibles.

Cualquier cantidad de dinero extra generado de la nada producirá apariencia de ahorro real que en realidad no existe, lo que llevará a la realización de inversiones erróneas por parte de los agentes económicos.


----------



## barborico (4 Sep 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Cualquier cantidad de dinero extra generado de la nada producirá apariencia de ahorro real que en realidad no existe, lo que llevará a la realización de inversiones erróneas por parte de los agentes económicos.



Es que no lo entiendo. ¿Por qué cojones tiene que decidir el precio del dinero la oferta y la demanda del mismo? Debería decidirlo un ente todopoderoso que jurara por snoopy que todo lo que hace es por el bien de todos.

Oh, wait...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Sep 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿A parte de ponerse corto en Bitfinex, qué maneras se os ocurren para apostar porque Bcash bajará?



Pídeles a Keinur y a Tixel que te alquilen sus bcrashes, los vendes y los recompras después.

Yo creo que serán de los poquitos que todavía dispongan de esos tokens por aquí.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Sep 2018)

Buen twitt de Charlie Lee sobre el nuevo hardware que la empresa, CASA, de Jameson Lopp ha sacado (es un full node de Bitcoin con Lightning Network con interface amigable)

"In the future, network routers will come with Lightning Network built in. It will route your data AND payments. It can also earn some money for you from LN transaction fees and maybe even atomic swap fees.

@CasaHODL's product is a first step towards that."

Twitter


----------



## p_pin (5 Sep 2018)

No sé, parece muy arriesgado un corto en ese sentido.
Si limitas pérdidas actúas con poco margen, en cualquier pump te echan.
Y aunque la caída pudiera ser muy beneficiosa y más o menos esperada, acertar el tempo no parece fácil, si una ballena quisiera salir puede manipular el mercado para que los beneficios se lo lleve ella, con pump and dumps te echaría del mercado a su antojo

Yo para "margin trading" en btc con apalancamiento x2 x3 uso cexio pero no hay mucha liquidez. Si alguien quiere más info lo puedo comentar más ampliamente


----------



## bmbnct (5 Sep 2018)

Bitcoin, not blockchain.

Bitcoin, not blockchain - YouTube


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Sep 2018)

Caída libre hamijos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Caída libre hamijos.



6.973,0 -437,0 -5,90% 13:50:46 
::
Edito...seguro que es cosa del Spectrum de Calopez....
BTC


----------



## Divad (5 Sep 2018)

Tic! Tac! Tic! Tac! Tic! Tac!

::


----------



## Arctic (5 Sep 2018)

La caída es porque Goldman retrasa la creación de una mesa de Cripto. 

Valiente gilipollez. Hemos llegado hasta aquí sin ellos y cuantos menos sinvergüenzas ronden por aquí, mejor.


----------



## Esse est deus (5 Sep 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> La caída es porque Goldman retrasa la creación de una mesa de Cripto.
> 
> Valiente gilipollez. Hemos llegado hasta aquí sin ellos y cuantos menos sinvergüenzas ronden por aquí, mejor.



¿Especulación sin sinvergüenzas...?


----------



## bmbnct (5 Sep 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/billyb...is-getting-a-massive-lightning-network-boost/


----------



## p_pin (5 Sep 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Las pérdidas están limitadas a la prima pagada cuando tengo un put comprado. No me pueden echar de ninguna manera mientras la opción aún no haya vencido.
> 
> No me pondría corto "naked" sobre Bcash ni de coña, como dices pueden pasar cosas muy locas antes de irse a su valor (0).



No sabía que hubiera opciones sobre btc u otras criptos, qué exchange las ofrece?


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (5 Sep 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 6.973,0 -437,0 -5,90% 13:50:46
> ::
> Edito...seguro que es cosa del Spectrum de Calopez....
> BTC



Bitcoin es de las que menos cae.


----------



## barborico (5 Sep 2018)

La limpieza de shitcoins ha comenzado.


----------



## tastas (5 Sep 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Caída libre hamijos.



Poniendo la caída libre en perspectiva:









Arctic dijo:


> La caída es porque Goldman retrasa la creación de una mesa de Cripto.











Taptap


----------



## Edu.R (5 Sep 2018)

Un bajoncillo muy leve. Este mismo año la hemos visto pasar de 9000 a 6500.

Porque pase de 7500 a 6800... cualquiera se LOL.

La dominancia sigue subiendo.

La última vez que Goldman & Sachs abrió la boca (Finales de primavera-verano de 2017) fue para 'desaconsejar su compra'. Bajó de 4000 a 3000 aprox. Luego vino le época de mayores valores históricos.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> La última vez que Goldman & Sachs abrió la boca (Finales de primavera-verano de 2017) fue para 'desaconsejar su compra'. Bajó de 4000 a 3000 aprox. Luego vino le época de mayores valores históricos.



Estos quieren cargar un poco más con la últimas gacelas. Después cambiaran su discurso, es habitual en estos depredadores.


----------



## Antonius Block (5 Sep 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> No sabía que hubiera opciones sobre btc u otras criptos, qué exchange las ofrece?



btc-e las ofrecía antes de que lo intervinieran. Ahora hay otro exchange que se llama Wex en el que no me he registrado pero veo que tiene la misma estética y quizás tenga la opción. De todas formas eso me parece una lotería.


----------



## Divad (6 Sep 2018)

Tic! Tac! Tic! Tac! Tic! Tac!


----------



## hijodepantera (6 Sep 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Estos quieren cargar un poco más con la últimas gacelas. Después cambiaran su discurso, es habitual en estos depredadores.



Pero se hace duro la bajada muy duro pese a pensar que son movimientos de ballenas y seguramente despues de lo de la sec se dispare hacia arriba.
Y las risitas de los subnormales que viven del expolio que se nos hace a traves de las fiat via impuestos tambien cuesta de aguantar.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (6 Sep 2018)

Y aun así está un 30% por encima que hace un año.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Sep 2018)

BTC/USD	6.417,0	-979,9	-13,25%

Repito una vez más mi duda filosófica-existencial: ¿Qué sentido tiene una divisa que da bandazos *diarios* de +/- 15% respecto a otras divisas más estables?

Respuesta: No tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (6 Sep 2018)

Antonius Block dijo:


> btc-e las ofrecía antes de que lo intervinieran. Ahora hay otro exchange que se llama Wex en el que no me he registrado pero veo que tiene la misma estética y quizás tenga la opción. De todas formas eso me parece una lotería.



Btc-e y wex es el mismo. Ahora se llaman wex porque el fbi les quitó el nombre btc-e. De hecho, si tenias cuenta en btc-e sigue existiendo en wex, y si tenias algún saldo ahi lo tendrás. Comprobado personalmente. Así que, según mi experiencia, puedo decir que son gente de fiar.


----------



## tastas (6 Sep 2018)

BigTwo dijo:


> BTC/USD	6.417,0	-979,9	-13,25%
> 
> Repito una vez más mi duda filosófica-existencial: ¿Qué sentido tiene una divisa que da bandazos *diarios* de +/- 15% respecto a otras divisas más estables?
> 
> Respuesta: No tiene ningún sentido.



Me parto el pene, hemos tenido estas variaciones diarias en monedas fiat blue chip este mismo año. Por no hablar de que parece que hay otras que están muy cerca de seguir el camino del bolívar. Y eso que tienen al estado detrás respaldándolas!

Bitcoin tiene 9 años y tiene que encontrar su precio. La volatilidad baja con el aumento de volumen. Su rentabilidad decrecerá a medida que aumente el número de usuarios que la acepte. La bajada de rentabilidad hará que se use más como medio de pago y que se atesore menos como forma de inversión.

O también puede que sea todo una burbuja, en realidad valga 0 y estemos aquí haciendo el tonto cuando en realidad deberíamos seguir aplaudiendo a los que le dan a la manivela.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Sep 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Me parto el pene, hemos tenido estas variaciones diarias en monedas fiat blue chip este mismo año. Por no hablar de que parece que hay otras que están muy cerca de seguir el camino del bolívar. Y eso que tienen al estado detrás respaldándolas!
> 
> Bitcoin tiene 9 años y tiene que encontrar su precio. La volatilidad baja con el aumento de volumen. Su rentabilidad decrecerá a medida que aumente el número de usuarios que la acepte. La bajada de rentabilidad hará que se use más como medio de pago y que se atesore menos como forma de inversión.
> 
> O también puede que sea todo una burbuja, en realidad valga 0 y estemos aquí haciendo el tonto cuando en realidad deberíamos seguir aplaudiendo a los que le dan a la manivela.



Vale sí, lo entiendo. Pero no veo el incentivo de usar como medio de pago una moneda con estas variaciones. No entiendo cómo va a aumentar el número de usuarios teniendo otros medios más estables y que con mucha probabilidad no van a dejar de serlo. Bueno, esperemos otros 9 años a ver qué tal...


----------



## barborico (6 Sep 2018)

BigTwo dijo:


> Vale sí, lo entiendo. Pero no veo el incentivo de usar como medio de pago una moneda con estas variaciones. No entiendo cómo va a aumentar el número de usuarios teniendo otros medios más estables y que con mucha probabilidad no van a dejar de serlo. Bueno, esperemos otros 9 años a ver qué tal...



Depende de lo que definas como estabilidad.

¿Que es más probable que se rompa, la palabra de un gobierno o las leyes criptográficas basadas en las matemáticas comunes a todo el universo?


----------



## tastas (6 Sep 2018)

BigTwo dijo:


> Vale sí, lo entiendo. Pero no veo el incentivo de usar como medio de pago una moneda con estas variaciones. No entiendo cómo va a aumentar el número de usuarios teniendo otros medios más estables y que con mucha probabilidad no van a dejar de serlo. Bueno, esperemos otros 9 años a ver qué tal...



Aumentará el número de usuarios porque la estabilidad de su capacidad de compra no es, a día de hoy, su principal virtud, pero deja en bragas a otras monedas en cuanto a otras virtudes como facilidad de transporte, escasez o resistencia a la censura.

Taptap


----------



## eugenio (6 Sep 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> No te preocupes, los que estamos metidos sabemos soportar estas cosas. Los que no aguantáis estas bandadas ya entraréis cuando el precio sea más estable. En 6 dígitos.



Siento romper tu sueño del cuento de la lechera, pero para que el bitcoin se ponga en 6 cifras primero tienen que mejorar infinitamente la tecnología de bitcoin. 
El problema para vosotros es que si eso ocurre, los gobiernos clonaran el sistema con sus grandes poyas junto a todos los mineros voluntarios que quieran participar, sacaran un numero determinado de bitcoins.v2 preminados que darán a la población a cambio de su dinero fiat, y el sistema continuará sin vosotros. 
Es injusto pero es así. 
Vuestros bitcoins se convertirán en otra shitcoin de uso nicho.


----------



## tastas (6 Sep 2018)

eugenio dijo:


> Siento romper tu sueño del cuento de la lechera, pero para que el bitcoin se ponga en 6 cifras primero tienen que mejor infinitamente la tecnología de bitcoin.
> El problema para vosotros es que si eso ocurre, los gobiernos clonaran el sistema con sus grandes poyas junto a todos los mineros voluntarios que quieran participar, sacaran un numero determinado de bitcoins.v2 preminados que darán a la población a cambio de su dinero fiat, y el sistema continuará sin vosotros.
> Es injusto pero es así.
> Vuestros bitcoins se convertirán en otra shitcoin de uso nicho.



No te has podido elegir mejor foto de perfil. 
Trump en persona te dará el premio Satoshi 2018 a la investigación y desarrollo en el blockchain.

Taptap


----------



## Arctic (6 Sep 2018)

eugenio dijo:


> Siento romper tu sueño del cuento de la lechera, pero para que el bitcoin se ponga en 6 cifras primero tienen que mejor infinitamente la tecnología de bitcoin.
> El problema para vosotros es que si eso ocurre, los gobiernos clonaran el sistema con sus grandes poyas junto a todos los mineros voluntarios que quieran participar, sacaran un numero determinado de bitcoins.v2 preminados que darán a la población a cambio de su dinero fiat, y el sistema continuará sin vosotros.
> Es injusto pero es así.
> Vuestros bitcoins se convertirán en otra shitcoin de uso nicho.



Ya hay muchos brokers que permiten ponerse corto. Lo tienes chupado para forrarte y dejar esa preocupación que tienes por nosotros, futuros shitcoineros.
O eres de esos que solo saben rajar y luego el dinerito en el bolsillo?


----------



## eugenio (6 Sep 2018)

tastas dijo:


> No te has podido elegir mejor foto de perfil.
> Trump en persona te dará el premio Satoshi 2018 a la investigación y desarrollo en el blockchain.
> 
> Taptap



Yo no tengo intereses economicos en el bitcoin por lo que mi opinion no es sesgada, probablemente tú no puedas decir lo mismo. 
Personalmente siempre he deseado que la moneda virtual triunfe, por que basar la economía mundial en dinero fiat es de risa.
Así que despues de mostrarte que no soy tu enemigo, tienes algún argumento inteligente con el que rebatir mi comentario, o eres un especulador más que simplemente quieres enriquecerte y no te importa cómo, y vienes aquí a cantar soflamas con el objetivo de hinchar el precio fiat del bitcoin .

---------- Post added 06-sep-2018 at 16:37 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Ya hay muchos brokers que permiten ponerse corto. Lo tienes chupado para forrarte y dejar esa preocupación que tienes por nosotros, futuros shitcoineros.
> O eres de esos que solo saben rajar y luego el dinerito en el bolsillo?



Yo llevo siguiendo al bitcoin desde el principio, pero no me interesa su periodo de especulación. Solo deseo que triunfe. 
Por lo tanto me la pela lo que ocurra a esta versión de bitcoin, solo me interesa la versión que realmente se pueda usar para sustituir a la moneda fiat.
El argumento que dí al principio es para avisar a los especuladores que están en este mundillo solo como inversión para su dinero fiat. 
Puede ser que al final se lleven una sorpresa.


----------



## tastas (6 Sep 2018)

eugenio dijo:


> Yo no tengo intereses economicos en el bitcoin por lo que mi opinion no es sesgada, probablemente tú no puedas decir lo mismo.



Osea que no tienes ningún incentivo por estudiar la moneda. Es más, te interesa que fracase ya que si triunfara afrontarías un coste de oportunidad enorme al no haber visto a tiempo que Bitcoin ni es virtual ni puede ser copiada de la manera tan burda como has planteado. 

El estado no va a tener la oportunidad de que haya mineros voluntarios ya que solo sabe ejercer su monopolio de la violencia. Y en caso de que gastara fiat para minar (existen sospechas de que China esté operando así) sería en beneficio de la red ya que la única manera de atacar btc por fuerza bruta supone desperdiciar todo el fiat que hayas podido gastar.

Taptap


----------



## Geldschrank (6 Sep 2018)

BigTwo dijo:


> BTC/USD	6.417,0	-979,9	-13,25%
> 
> Repito una vez más mi duda filosófica-existencial: ¿Qué sentido tiene una divisa que da bandazos *diarios* de +/- 15% respecto a otras divisas más estables?
> 
> Respuesta: No tiene ningún sentido.



Es que no es una divisa, al menos no sólo una divisa.

Por otro lado, una divisa que tuviese la capitalización de bitcoin también podría dar esos bandazos, ya que es "barato" mover la cotización.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (6 Sep 2018)

Lo que está claro es que bitcoin está muy lejos de ser "A peer-to-peer electronic cash system", a diferencia de lo que quería dar a entender Mojón el otro día.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Sep 2018)

mugriento dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que bitcoin está muy lejos de ser "A peer-to-peer electronic cash system", a diferencia de lo que quería dar a entender Mojón el otro día.



Yo llevo años ya diciendo que Bitcoin no es dinero. ¿Qué es lo que, según tú, estaba yo dando a entender el otro día?


----------



## species8472 (7 Sep 2018)

eugenio dijo:


> Siento romper tu sueño del cuento de la lechera, pero para que el bitcoin se ponga en 6 cifras primero tienen que mejorar infinitamente la tecnología de bitcoin.
> El problema para vosotros es que si eso ocurre, los gobiernos clonaran el sistema con sus grandes poyas junto a todos los mineros voluntarios que quieran participar, sacaran un numero determinado de bitcoins.v2 preminados que darán a la población a cambio de su dinero fiat, y el sistema continuará sin vosotros.
> Es injusto pero es así.
> Vuestros bitcoins se convertirán en otra shitcoin de uso nicho.



Es el modelo no la tecnología, la tecnología es el soporte del modelo, nada más. ¿De que sirve un bitcoin.v2 si tiene oferta ilimitada y no predecible, controlado por el capricho de los políticos? Creo que eso ya existe y se llama Petro...

En fin, que a estas alturas no se sepa en que reside el valor del bitcoin (o de cualquier cryptomoneda que se aprecie).

---------- Post added 07-sep-2018 at 00:44 ----------




Geldschrank dijo:


> Es que no es una divisa, al menos no sólo una divisa.
> 
> Por otro lado, una divisa que tuviese la capitalización de bitcoin también podría dar esos bandazos, ya que es "barato" mover la cotización.



Preguntales a Venezolanos, Turcos y Argentinos a ver si tiene sentido


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (7 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo llevo años ya diciendo que Bitcoin no es dinero. ¿Qué es lo que, según tú, estaba yo dando a entender el otro día?





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Ya está? ¿Sólamente eso? Yo pensaba que los detractores de Bitcoin erais muchísimo más exigentes que eso para considerar una forma de dinero privado como "buen dinero".
> 
> De hecho, yo ya he visto alguna vez pagar las cuatro cosas (alimentos, facturas, vivienda y transporte) mediante Bitcoin, pero nunca mediante horo.



+ 10 caracteres.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Sep 2018)

mugriento dijo:


> + 10 caracteres.



¿Cualquier papel es para ti dinero? ¿Cualquier entrada en una base de datos es para ti dinero? Probablemente para ti un papel sólo es dinero si tiene la firma del presidente del BCE y una entrada en una base de dstos sólamente sea dinero si es la base de datos de un banco. Pues con Bitcoin es lo mismo. Una transacción de Bitcoin será dinero si y sólo si en su programación reune las cualidades del dinero.


----------



## barborico (7 Sep 2018)

Ya nos contaste tu teoría, Bacterio:

```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1015917-dejo-mi-teoria-de-evolucionara-bitcoin.html
```
Le faltan aliens


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2018)

Goldman, donde dije digo, digo Diego... Expertos en trilerismo al más alto nivel. 

Ojo, también pueden ser los inútiles de cointelegraph, pero me da que los han utilizado para una buena operación rápida. 


CFO de Goldman Sachs: Reportes recientes sobre la Mesa de Operaciones en Cripto son 'Noticias falsas'.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (7 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cualquier papel es para ti dinero? ¿Cualquier entrada en una base de datos es para ti dinero? Probablemente para ti un papel sólo es dinero si tiene la firma del presidente del BCE y una entrada en una base de dstos sólamente sea dinero si es la base de datos de un banco. Pues con Bitcoin es lo mismo. Una transacción de Bitcoin será dinero si y sólo si en su programación reune las cualidades del dinero.



Bien, tampoco querría seguir dándole vueltas al asunto porque comparto mucho de lo que dices, lo que a veces te veo demasiado entusiasta.

Entiendo que Satoshi lo programó para que fuera dinero. Dinero electrónico descentralizado.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Sep 2018)

BigTwo dijo:


> BTC/USD6.417,0-979,9-13,25%
> 
> Repito una vez más mi duda filosófica-existencial: ¿Qué sentido tiene una divisa que da bandazos *diarios* de +/- 15% respecto a otras divisas más estables?
> 
> Respuesta: No tiene ningún sentido.



Al final alguien tendra que mentar a la bixa, aunque por aqui sea anatema: una moneda "descentralizada" sin un banco central fuerte que la sustente, se mecera al vaiven de los especuladores toda su existencia.

Ahorrarse poner ejemplos de monedas africanas y sudamericanas, con bancos centrales con menos capacidad que una caja de cooperativa agricola.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Sep 2018)

mugriento dijo:


> Entiendo que Satoshi lo programó para que fuera dinero. Dinero electrónico descentralizado.



Eso es lo que él creía, pero en realidad no tenía ni puta idea de lo que estaba inventando.


----------



## MIP (7 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso es lo que él creía, pero en realidad no tenía ni puta idea de lo que estaba inventando.



Yo también soy partidario de esa premisa. Recuerdo de la época la ebullición de las arquitecturas P2P y para Satoshi el meterle a ese cóctel los conocimientos que tenía de criptografía tuvo que ser un paso casi natural.

Es un poco como todos los grandes avances y descubrimientos, son siempre evidentes cuando algún genio ya los ha descubierto, pero nadie había pensado en ello 10 minutos antes de dicho descubrimiento.

Lástima que aquel día de 2010 que leí ese artículo en Slashdot estaba atravesando gravísimos problemas personales y decidí pasar del tema por falta de ganas, si no posiblemente me habría subido al barco porque por entonces me apuntaba a un bombardeo. 

Pero bueno, no se puede vivir del "y si..."


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (7 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso es lo que él creía, pero en realidad no tenía ni puta idea de lo que estaba inventando.



Sí, bueno. A veces una creación va mucho más allá de la idea que tenía su inventor.


----------



## tastas (7 Sep 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Al final alguien tendra que mentar a la bixa, aunque por aqui sea anatema: una moneda "descentralizada" sin un banco central fuerte que la sustente, se mecera al vaiven de los especuladores toda su existencia.
> 
> Ahorrarse poner ejemplos de monedas africanas y sudamericanas, con bancos centrales con menos capacidad que una caja de cooperativa agricola.



Gracias, le voy a enviar un mail a Satoshi Nakamoto para advertirle de los peligros que conlleva dejar el bienestar de una moneda en manos del mercado en vez de un benevolente banco central.
Seguro que no había pensado en ello.

Taptap


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Sep 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Gracias, le voy a enviar un mail a Satoshi Nakamoto para advertirle de los peligros que conlleva dejar el bienestar de una moneda en manos del mercado en vez de un benevolente banco central.
> Seguro que no había pensado en ello.
> 
> Taptap



Pues nada. Coge todos tus ahorros y los de tus familiares, que estan en moneda euro controlada por el BCE, y cambialos a moneda btc controlada por las "libres" manos del Mercado.*

El movimiento se demuestra andando y no en los foros de internec. 


*O hay que esperar a alguna señal o evento para empezar a hacer eso? ienso:


----------



## tastas (7 Sep 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Pues nada. Coge todos tus ahorros y los de tus familiares, que estan en moneda euro controlada por el BCE, y cambialos a moneda btc controlada por las "libres" manos del Mercado.*
> 
> El movimiento se demuestra andando y no en los foros de internec.
> 
> ...



No metas más de lo que te puedas permitir perder. Btc no deja de ser un experimento financiero y en cualquier momento el mercado podría encontrarle un fallo o ver que no cumple con las expectativas.

Taptap


----------



## Conejo europeo (7 Sep 2018)

El precio del bitcoin a largo plazo va a subir sí o sí, ¿o no? Puede que tenga caídas abruptas (como las que ha tenido este año), pero a la larga no tiene más remedio que subir, porque la minería es cada vez más lenta y el software está hecho para que en un momento dado dejen de poderse minar más. 

Conforme se vaya minando menos y aumente el número de gente manejando bitcoin (yo llevo usándolo un par de meses), el precio no tendrá más remedio que subir. Así que quizás comprar bitcoin sea una inversión muy buena, pero a muy largo plazo (a medio y corto ya estamos viendo lo que ocurre). ¿Qué os parece, veteranos de este mundo?


----------



## hijodepantera (8 Sep 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Pues nada. Coge todos tus ahorros y los de tus familiares, que estan en moneda euro controlada por el BCE, y cambialos a moneda btc controlada por las "libres" manos del Mercado.*
> 
> El movimiento se demuestra andando y no en los foros de internec.
> 
> ...



A mí perder todo lo invertido en cripto me valdría la pena simplemente por haber demostrado que vosotros asquerosos comunistas no estais contra el sistema simplemente queréis apoderados de él.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Sep 2018)

TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC 

AntPool estaría utilizando un controvertido hack para la minería Bitcoin | Criptomonedas e ICOs

TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Sep 2018)

tastas dijo:


> No metas más de lo que te puedas permitir perder. Btc no deja de ser un experimento financiero y en cualquier momento el mercado podría encontrarle un fallo o ver que no cumple con las expectativas.
> 
> Taptap



Entonces, este "experimento financiero que en cualquier momento puede irse a pique"... cuando empezara a emerger como el nuevo paradigma y a convertirse en la moneda utilizada por todo el mundo y que acabara con el fiat?

Porque no nacio precisamente ayer.


----------



## ciberobrero (9 Sep 2018)

hijodepantera dijo:


> A mí perder todo lo invertido en cripto me valdría la pena simplemente por haber demostrado que vosotros asquerosos comunistas no estais contra el sistema simplemente queréis apoderados de él.



Esta gente centra su vida en tratar de explicar cómo los demás tenemos la culpa de lo miserables que son y justificarse moralmente el por qué pueden robarnos, asesinarnos y torturarnos.

Como se pasan su vida centrados en tan desmesurado ejercicio intelectual, son incapaces de ver las implicaciones económicas de Bitcoin, ni tampoco de cualquier otra cosa, porque para ellos la única economía es la del robo.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Sep 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Entonces, este "experimento financiero que en cualquier momento puede irse a pique"... cuando empezara a emerger como el nuevo paradigma y a convertirse en la moneda utilizada por todo el mundo y que acabara con el fiat?
> 
> Porque no nacio precisamente ayer.




Toma, te paso el contacto y ya le preguntas tu directamente:


----------



## kikepm (9 Sep 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Entonces, este "experimento financiero que en cualquier momento puede irse a pique"... cuando empezara a emerger como el nuevo paradigma y a convertirse en la moneda utilizada por todo el mundo y que acabara con el fiat?
> 
> Porque no nacio precisamente ayer.



Realmente la pregunta que deberías hacerte es: si el BTC llegara a ser "el nuevo paradigma y a convertirse en la moneda utilizada por todo el mundo y que acabara con el fiat"

¿tu lo aplaudirías, apoyarías y te unirías a él, o por el contrario llorarías por la desaparición del dinero del estado, de la esclavitud que este produce, de la pérdida de los ahorros que la gente común sufre a manos del gobierno y la banca cada vez que el gobierno inflacta la moneda?


Da la sensación que deseas que BTC fracase. Yo creo que en el fondo de tu corazón eres un esclavo. 

Mira que desear que el estado triunfe. ¿Comunista dices ser? Pues menuda basura hipócrita te has dejado inocular en el cerebro.


Al menos todos los que por aquí están son hombres libres, dispuestos a apostar sus haciendas en pos de su ideal. Quizás perdamos la batalla, pero no dejaremos de librar la guerra.


Ahora, esclavo, vuelve a tu corral, atadito.


----------



## tastas (9 Sep 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Entonces, este "experimento financiero que en cualquier momento puede irse a pique"... cuando empezara a emerger como el nuevo paradigma y a convertirse en la moneda utilizada por todo el mundo y que acabara con el fiat?
> 
> Porque no nacio precisamente ayer.



Nació ayer mismo en términos monetarios. Hace 3 años la principal crítica era que solo lo usaban 4 frikis y drogadictos.
Quizá se use en todo el mundo. O no. No quiero que nadie la tenga que adoptar por obligación así que siempre tendrá alternativas. Tampoco sé cuándo puede pasar eso. Pero sí que puedo arriesgar mi dinero porque pienso que cada vez se va a usar más. A mí que Venezuela esté siendo tan conocida y útil o que en Korea del Sur también tenga tanta aceptación me parece algo increíble a poco que se mire con perspectiva.


Taptap


----------



## vpsn (9 Sep 2018)

Ya queda menos para el yate and the putas!!

Me conformo con no volver a la oficina.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Sep 2018)

A falta de otras noticias decir que la dominancia del BTC ha subido al 56%.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Sep 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Nació ayer mismo en términos monetarios. Hace 3 años la principal crítica era que solo lo usaban 4 frikis y drogadictos.
> Quizá se use en todo el mundo. O no. No quiero que nadie la tenga que adoptar por obligación así que siempre tendrá alternativas. Tampoco sé cuándo puede pasar eso. Pero sí que puedo arriesgar mi dinero porque pienso que cada vez se va a usar más. A mí que Venezuela esté siendo tan conocida y útil o que en Korea del Sur también tenga tanta aceptación me parece algo increíble a poco que se mire con perspectiva.
> 
> 
> Taptap



Si te sirve como dato para analisis de la tendencia de Btc en estos momentos, en este hilo (de uno de los foros economicos mas representativos de habla hispana) ya no entran ni cuatro ftikis drogadictos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Sep 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Si te sirve como dato para analisis de la tendencia de Btc en estos momentos, en este hilo (de uno de los foros economicos mas representativos de habla hispana) ya no entran ni cuatro ftikis drogadictos.



Estamos todos en el hilo de la miseria comunista en Venezuela


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Estamos todos en el hilo de la miseria comunista en Venezuela



Yo en el de Puerto Rico y proximamente en el de Argentina. 

En todo caso, magnifico argumento. Voy corriendo a cambiar mi fiat por bitcoins, antes de que se acaben y me quede fuera del paradigma !!


----------



## tastas (11 Sep 2018)

Métete en los hilos de Nueva Zelanda, Hong Kong, Singapore y Suiza. Incluso el de irlanda post Lehman también es muy interesante. 

Nadie te obliga a cambiar fiat por btc. Ahora, si sube el precio luego no vale llorar que están mal repartidos y toda esa basura eh! Me parece un precio justo ya que si fracasa no pediré que me rescaten.

Venir a decir aquí que porque no se postea es que btc no existe es como decir que si no hay hilo sobre los anteriores países es porque no son interesantes para invertir en ellos. Btc se ha vuelto tan interesante que está en sitios impensables hace unos años como si nada pasara.
He hecho la prueba y ha funcionado: en mi móvil he entrado en el wall street journal y la sexta noticia que me ha salido está relacionada con btc: Olaf Carlson-Wee Rode the Bitcoin Boom to Silicon Valley Riches. Can He Survive the Crash? - WSJ
Otras páginas de información económica directamente tienen el precio en todo momento y sección específica sobre criptos.
Los 4 frikis de Burbuja al menos hoy están a otras cosas pero esto ya ha hecho historia y traspasado barreras que solo unos pocos iluminados confiaban franquear.

Taptap


----------



## Esse est deus (12 Sep 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Si te sirve como dato para analisis de la tendencia de Btc en estos momentos, en este hilo (de uno de los foros economicos mas representativos de habla hispana) ya no entran ni cuatro ftikis drogadictos.



Un ilustre de lo monetario, sin duda.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2018 at 10:37 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Métete en los hilos de Nueva Zelanda, Hong Kong, Singapore y Suiza. Incluso el de irlanda post Lehman también es muy interesante.
> 
> Nadie te obliga a cambiar fiat por btc. Ahora, si sube el precio luego no vale llorar que están mal repartidos y toda esa basura eh! Me parece un precio justo ya que si fracasa no pediré que me rescaten.
> 
> ...



No pierdas tu tiempo en largas contestaciones a determinados.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (12 Sep 2018)

Pregunta tonta, recomendais un hard wallet de estos que venden o con un wallet en papel físico ya es mas que suficiente? Yo creo que con un papel a buen recaudo ya vale pero quiero pedir consejos a los expertos


----------



## tastas (12 Sep 2018)

captain derroyed dijo:


> Pregunta tonta, recomendais un hard wallet de estos que venden o con un wallet en papel físico ya es mas que suficiente? Yo creo que con un papel a buen recaudo ya vale pero quiero pedir consejos a los expertos



Papel para atesorar sirve si lo haces bien, pero a poco que hagas transacciones el hard wallet és una gran opción.
En cuanto a seguridad son parecidos (cild wallet, las claves privadas no entran en tu pc) siempre y cuando lo hagas bien.

Taptap


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (12 Sep 2018)

Ok por ahora no tenía pensado hacer transacciones así que me decantaré por un wallet en papel... en un futuro ya veremos. Gracias por la info.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Sep 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Métete en los hilos de Nueva Zelanda, Hong Kong, Singapore y Suiza. Incluso el de irlanda post Lehman también es muy interesante.
> 
> Nadie te obliga a cambiar fiat por btc. Ahora, si sube el precio luego no vale llorar que están mal repartidos y toda esa basura eh! Me parece un precio justo ya que si fracasa no pediré que me rescaten.
> 
> ...



Justo la noticia que linkas habla sobre un especulador especulando con bitcoins.

Entonces se confirma lo que deciamos: que se ha convertido en un producto financiero de alto riesgo sin ninguna utilidad como moneda debido a su volatilidad.

Que hoyga, esta bien que cada cual se juegue su dinero en lo que quiera, no hablamos de eso. De lo que se trata es de que iba a sustituir al fiat y el nuevo paradigma, pero como que no eh?


----------



## tastas (13 Sep 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Justo la noticia que linkas habla sobre un especulador especulando con bitcoins.
> 
> Entonces se confirma lo que deciamos: que se ha convertido en un producto financiero de alto riesgo sin ninguna utilidad como moneda debido a su volatilidad.
> 
> Que hoyga, esta bien que cada cual se juegue su dinero en lo que quiera, no hablamos de eso. De lo que se trata es de que iba a sustituir al fiat y el nuevo paradigma, pero como que no eh?



Qué decepción, pensaba que ibas a preguntar cómo se hace un paper wallet!

El enlace que traigo es el wall street journal. A lo mejor esperabas ver en portada un enlace un vídeo de Andreas Antonopoulos o a Adam Back hablando de las últimas mejoras de privacidad de Bitcoin. Pero es el wsj, lleva un siglo hablando de cosas de banqueros y no podemos esperar que cambie así como así.


Taptap


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (14 Sep 2018)

Pues ya he depositado bitcoin por valor de unos miles de leuros en la paper wallet, a buen recaudo. A holdear pacientemente durante años, a ver que pasa. Si el bitcoin se va a tomar pol culo pues bueno, es dinero que si lo pierdo tampoco iba a suponerme un trauma. Y si sube a largo plazo a x10, x20, pues cojonudo oye.

Como soy un gafe, mañana mismo pega un pete de -50% ::


----------



## Arctic (14 Sep 2018)

captain derroyed dijo:


> Pues ya he depositado bitcoin por valor de unos miles de leuros en la paper wallet, a buen recaudo. A holdear pacientemente durante años, a ver que pasa. Si el bitcoin se va a tomar pol culo pues bueno, es dinero que si lo pierdo tampoco iba a suponerme un trauma. Y si sube a largo plazo a x10, x20, pues cojonudo oye.
> 
> Como soy un gafe, mañana mismo pega un pete de -50% ::



Bienvenido a bordo. Disfruta el viaje.


----------



## anonimo123 (15 Sep 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> Bienvenido a bordo. Disfruta el viaje.



un viaje que acabará en accidente ::

Con todos los valores bursátiles en los que se podría invertir en este momento obteniendo una rentabilidad aceptable y elige invertir en la mayor burbuja especulativa de la historia


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Sep 2018)

anonimo123 dijo:


> un viaje que acabará en accidente ::
> 
> Con todos los valores bursátiles en los que se podría invertir en este momento obteniendo una rentabilidad aceptable y elige invertir en la mayor burbuja especulativa de la historia




Gracias por el aporte Matías. No se que haríamos sin tus consejos.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (15 Sep 2018)

Hombre anonimo, tambien tengo algo de horo, y algunas acciones del dow cojones, pero vamos que si peta el bitcoin pues mala suerte, seguire siendo igual de pobre que ahora, pero si por lo que sea acaba siendo un pelotazo... yo lo veo como una inversion con poco que perder y mucho que ganar. Quien le iba a decir a los que compraban pizzas hace la pila de años con unos !!miles!! de bitcoin que iban a llegar a valer cada uno casi 20k usd?

Bitcoin Pizza Day 2018: Eight years ago, someone bought two pizzas with bitcoins now worth $82 million


----------



## anonimo123 (15 Sep 2018)

captain derroyed dijo:


> Hombre anonimo, tambien tengo algo de horo, y algunas acciones del dow cojones, pero vamos que si peta el bitcoin pues mala suerte, seguire siendo igual de pobre que ahora, pero si por lo que sea acaba siendo un pelotazo... yo lo veo como una inversion con poco que perder y mucho que ganar. Quien le iba a decir a los que compraban pizzas hace la pila de años con unos !!miles!! de bitcoin que iban a llegar a valer cada uno casi 20k usd?
> 
> Bitcoin Pizza Day 2018: Eight years ago, someone bought two pizzas with bitcoins now worth $82 million



pues existe esa posibilidad de que el bitcoin todavía pueda multiplicarse por 10 por ejemplo pero tenga en cuenta que tras el bitcoin subyace una debilidad en sus fundamentales. Así que si multiplica su valor hasta una cantidad en la que usted sienta que ha obtenido una rentabilidad aceptable le recomiendo recoger beneficios de, al menos, una parte de sus bitcoins 

En cualquier caso agradezco que se tome con humor las críticas al bitcoin y no como una ofensa como suele suceder en este subforo


----------



## Arctic (15 Sep 2018)

anonimo123 dijo:


> un viaje que acabará en accidente ::
> 
> Con todos los valores bursátiles en los que se podría invertir en este momento obteniendo una rentabilidad aceptable y elige invertir en la mayor burbuja especulativa de la historia



Pon por favor tus valores favoritos ahora mismo. Elige entre uno y cinco y asignales un porcentaje para construir una cartera con ellos. En 5 años justos, el 15 de septiembre de 2.023, comparamos tu cartera y la mía. Tendremos en cuenta dividendos, por supuesto. Si quieres que nos juguemos algo, no tengo problema, tú eliges notaría.

Ah, mi cartera para este “juego” es 100% Bitcoin.


----------



## hijodepantera (17 Sep 2018)

¿ como se hace un papel wallet?
Más concretamente como de mis btc en coinbase los paso a papel? Se puede?
Se que es ridícula la pregunta pero es que ahora mismo es mi nivel.


----------



## tastas (17 Sep 2018)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿ como se hace un papel wallet?
> Más concretamente como de mis btc en coinbase los paso a papel? Se puede?
> Se que es ridícula la pregunta pero es que ahora mismo es mi nivel.



A grandes rasgos, pides que te hagan una transacción para que el banco te envíe los btc reales a una dirección btc. Así pasarás de tener un apunte contable a bitcoins.

Para esto te puede servir un paper wallet, la principal herramienta para crearlos es bitaddress.org o bien un monedero de pc como el de electrum.org con el que podrás hacer más cosas.


Guía para hacerte el monedero en papel.

Monedero de papel para bitcoins

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Sep 2018)

Qué coñazo los 6.500 $, quiero ver un buen pumpazo!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Sep 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Menuda incoherencia, querer ver un buen pumpazo de dinero estatal imprimido en vez de conformarse con el "buen dinero", los bitcoins, valgan 1, 0 o 10000 euros jejeje... Si aqui como dice Mojon se viene a aprender, lo que valga el bitcoin da igual ... Ahh no, que es especulacion pura y dura como demuestra el forero.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-sep-2018 at 15:01 ----------
> 
> Si qhieres ver un buen pumpazo pumpealo tu con el dinero del bbva



Yo ya he superado la fase de "estoy aquí para aprender", ahora lo que quiero es vivir sin trabajar.


----------



## irracional (18 Sep 2018)

Yescoiners con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Sep 2018)

irracional dijo:


> Yescoiners con el culo en llamas.



Nocoiners perdiendo su vida y su tiempo...come back later dear


----------



## irracional (18 Sep 2018)

Seronoser dijo:


> Nocoiners perdiendo su vida y su tiempo...come back later dear



Oh yes happy meal. The fire wear -65% for the ass.


----------



## sirpask (18 Sep 2018)

Construction of Morocco

Moros adelantandonos por la derecha a todo huevo...


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Construction of Morocco
> 
> Moros adelantandonos por la derecha a todo huevo...



En Morocco se van a freír los asics... Lo que se ahorran de electricidad por ser barata, se lo van a gastar en refrigeración.


----------



## bubbler (19 Sep 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (19 Sep 2018)

Ha caido un poco el bitcoin no? Parece que se va para los 5000 leuros.


----------



## tastas (19 Sep 2018)

- mensaje editado -


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Sep 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pues a ver si es verdad que hay que comprar lo que de verdad importa.



Parece que os vais a quedar con las ganas


----------



## bmbnct (19 Sep 2018)

A alguien más le pasa que este hilo no se puede leer desde Tapatalk?
Creo que va siendo hora de cerrar este volumen y abrir otro nuevo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Sep 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> A alguien más le pasa que este hilo no se puede leer desde Tapatalk?
> Creo que va siendo hora de cerrar este volumen y abrir otro nuevo.



Podría abrirse el 10 de octubre así sería un año justo desde la apertura de este jilo.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Sep 2018)

Casi 900 páginas es mucho. Se viene cambiando el hilo mucho antes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Sep 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Casi 900 páginas es mucho. Se viene cambiando el hilo mucho antes.



Yo ya no puedo verlo desde tapatalk. Me sale directamente en blanco.


----------



## tastas (21 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo verlo desde tapatalk. Me sale directamente en blanco.



Parece que Calopez está demasiado ocupado dando nuestros datos a la AEPD para abrir un nuevo tomo del hilo, por no hablar de arreglar el foro.


----------



## barborico (21 Sep 2018)

New info escalates importance: upgrading to 0.16.3 is REQUIRED


----------



## bmbnct (21 Sep 2018)

Sí. Todos los que tenemos nodos es muy importante que actualicemos a la versión 0.16.3 de Bitcoin Core.

A grandes rasgos lo que podria haber ocurrido (esta descartado que se haya explotado el bug) si el minero decide por explotarlo es un doble gasto donde hubiera hecho suyo esa cantidad duplicada.

Más info:

Bitcoin Core :: CVE-2018-17144 Full Disclosure


----------



## barborico (21 Sep 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> A grandes rasgos lo que podria haber ocurrido (esta descartado que se haya explotado el bug) si el minero decide por explotarlo es un doble gasto donde hubiera hecho suyo esa cantidad duplicada.



Doble gasto entiendo que no. Según he entendido,el peligro habría sido que un minero podría quemar sus 12,5 btc para crashear todos los nodos de la red. Eso es lo máximo.

Funds are safe y tal

[youtube]DelF6zEHXpE[/youtube]


----------



## bmbnct (21 Sep 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Doble gasto entiendo que no. Según he entendido,el peligro habría sido que un minero podría quemar sus 12,5 btc para crashear todos los nodos de la red. Eso es lo máximo.
> 
> Funds are safe y tal
> 
> [youtube]DelF6zEHXpE[/youtube]




Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures - Bitcoin Wiki


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Sep 2018)

¿porqué cojones en coinbase me pone que "the acces token expire" y no me sale lo que tengo allí?
Hace dias que va raro ¿mantemimiento?
Gracias de novatillo.


----------



## tastas (22 Sep 2018)

Saca tu dinero de Coinbase. Usa Bisq para comprar y vender BTC.
En caso de que sólo veas Coinbase como opción, ten lo mínimo necesario durante los intercambios.


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Sep 2018)

Muchas gracias, resulta que tengo que estar unos dias en NY y he procedido al cambio de sim y ahora que lo pienso esta coincidiendo.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (22 Sep 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Saca tu dinero de Coinbase. Usa Bisq para comprar y vender BTC.
> En caso de que sólo veas Coinbase como opción, ten lo mínimo necesario durante los intercambios.



Y éso porrrrrrrrr qué?
Coinbase son el mayor exchange que hay.Y creo que son los más confiables.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Sep 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Saca tu dinero de Coinbase. Usa Bisq para comprar y vender BTC.
> En caso de que sólo veas Coinbase como opción, ten lo mínimo necesario durante los intercambios.



Lo de Coinbase simplemente es que debe refrescar la sesión porque ha caducado. Bisq lo veo simplemente para máxima privacidad. De todos modos, los Bitcoins donde deben estar es en las wallets, una vez comprados en Coinbase han de ser sacados de allí pronto.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Sep 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo de Coinbase simplemente es que debe refrescar la sesión porque ha caducado. Bisq lo veo simplemente para máxima privacidad. De todos modos, los Bitcoins donde deben estar es en las wallets, una vez comprados en Coinbase han de ser sacados de allí pronto.



En Bisq controlas la clave privada de la cartera, es decir los Bitcoins son tuyos. En Coinbase no, tus Bitcoins los tiene Coinbase.


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Sep 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo de Coinbase simplemente es que debe refrescar la sesión porque ha caducado. Bisq lo veo simplemente para máxima privacidad. De todos modos, los Bitcoins donde deben estar es en las wallets, una vez comprados en Coinbase han de ser sacados de allí pronto.



Si,pero curiosamente la opción "salir" esta en rojo y no me deja.
Esperare unos dias a mi vuelta a España y poner la sim normal dd aqui.
No se me ocurre otra cosa.


----------



## tastas (22 Sep 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Y éso porrrrrrrrr qué?
> Coinbase son el mayor exchange que hay.Y creo que son los más confiables.



La simple idea de depender de la confianza del bankexchange ya debería darte ganas de irte de ahí corriendo.
Aunque también es cierto que Bisq también requiere de cierto grado de confianza (intercambiar fiat por btc siempre lo va a requerir). Por eso digo que si solo contemplas Coinbase como opción, al menos saca tu dinero de ahí en cuanto acabes el intercambio. De eso no te tienes que preocupar en Bisq porque en ningún momento Bisq toca tus euros o tus BTC.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Sep 2018)

No esta el hilo muy cargado ya de posts?


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2018)

Unos gráficos de mercado que me han parecido muy interesantes. 

Twitter


----------



## Curiosity (24 Sep 2018)

Buenos días. Ya casi no entro pero sigo todo lo crypto. A ver si retomo Burbuja y me entero si tenemos nuevos trolls. Larga vida al BTC. A ver cuando metemos la próxima subida loca. Saludos a todos

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 09:32 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> Unos gráficos de mercado que me han parecido muy interesantes.
> 
> Twitter



Pues así de simple tb lo puedes ver en coinmarketcap, en escala logarítmica simplemente no ha dejado de subir nunca


----------



## Damianvlc (24 Sep 2018)

*Análisis Técnico diário de Criptomonedas*

Análisis técnico de Bitcoin (BTC/EUR) 24.09.2018


Inicia la jornada de negociación mientras el precio del Bitcoin continua en un zona por encima de los €5700 en lo que parece estar en un área de lateralización, similar al que vimos la semana pasada.

Desde el análisis fundamental podemos decir que, los ETFs de Bitcoin han provocado que el mercado muestre incertidumbre entre sus inversores ya que aún no se tienen claro cuál será la respuesta de la SEC el próximo 30 de septiembre respecto a los ETFs de CBOE.

Puntos destacados
- La fuerza compradora se ha detenido
- Medias moviles EMA 9/26 cerca de un cruce al alza
- ETFs de CBOE causan incertidumbre en el mercado







Analizando el gráfico de un día del par BTC/EUR podemos observar como el volumen se ha quedo sin fuerza por parte de los compradores, sin embargo el RSI aún se mueve por encima del 50%.

Las medias moviles EMA 9/26 se acercaron a un punto de cruce alcista, sin embargo debido a la ausencia de compradores ha disminuido el impulso de Bitcoin, por lo que este cruce no logró completarse satisfactoriamente.

El precio se encuentra rebotando en Fibonacci del 38.20% el cual actúa como nivel de soporte inmediato en los €5739.48 para definir si el precio del BTC continua con su movimiento alcista o bien si decide ir por un retroceso.

Bitcoin ha respetado el soporte histórico en los €5372 ya que el precio a tocar este nivel vuelve a rebotar. Por otra parte la resistencia en los €6600 ha sido un gran desafío para Bitcoin ya que no ha logrado romperla con éxito en los últimos intentos.

Indicadores técnicos
- RSI por encima del 50%
- Soporte principal € 5372
- Resistencia mayor € 6600
- Medias moviles EMA 9/26


Cada día nuevo Análisis Técnico de 24 criptomonedas que están disponibles en la oferta de Cryptoder y de forma totalmente gratuita. Cryptoder | Comprar Bitcoin en EspaÃ±a | Comprar Criptomonedas


----------



## bmbnct (24 Sep 2018)

He abierto nuevo volumen:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1082787-hilo-oficial-de-bitcoin-xiv.htm

Vayamos desalojando este... a ver si el amado lider se digna a cerrarlo y pone chincheta al nuevo.


----------



## hijodepantera (25 Sep 2018)

Segun me cuentan el problema que tuve en EEUU con Coinbase no fue debido a otra cosa que a un ataque masivo de hackers que dicen casi consigue petar la cadena de bloques ¿ sabeis algo?


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Sep 2018)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Segun me cuentan el problema que tuve en EEUU con Coinbase no fue debido a otra cosa que a un ataque masivo de hackers que dicen casi consigue petar la cadena de bloques ¿ sabeis algo?




Pues o te la han colado o el tio que te ha dicho eso no tiene ni puta idea.


----------



## sirpask (1 Oct 2018)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1082787-hilo-oficial-de-bitcoin-xiv.htm


----------



## Lord Vader (3 Oct 2018)

Prime Minister of Malta talking about Blockchain and Crypto at the UN meeting  - YouTube


----------



## tastas (3 Oct 2018)

lord vader dijo:


> -



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...itcoin-xiv.htm

Vayamos desalojando este... a ver si el amado lider se digna a cerrarlo y pone chincheta al nuevo.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Oct 2018)

Seguimos aquí:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1082787-hilo-oficial-de-bitcoin-xiv.html

CALOPEZ CIERRA EL HILO!


----------



## ciberobrero (10 Oct 2018)

Alguien conoce a anonymint de bitcointalk?


----------



## Nico (12 Oct 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Alguien conoce a anonymint de bitcointalk?



:ouch: :ouch:



bmbnct dijo:


> *Seguimos aquí:*
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1082787-hilo-oficial-de-bitcoin-xiv.html
> 
> CALOPEZ CIERRA EL HILO!






tastas dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...itcoin-xiv.htm
> 
> *Vayamos desalojando este*... a ver si el amado lider se digna a cerrarlo y pone chincheta al nuevo.



:rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## ciberobrero (28 Oct 2018)

The Skeptics: A Tribute to Bold Assertions | Satoshi Nakamoto Institute

No sabía que este era de los escépticos

Prince Alwaleed says bitcoin will implode: 'Enron in the making' 

Adivinad quien implosionó primero...

Future Saudi king tightens grip on power with arrests including Prince Alwaleed | Reuters


----------



## Ethan20 (12 Nov 2018)

Este topic está RIP como el bitcoin que esta plano plano


----------



## tastas (12 Nov 2018)

calopez cierralo ya


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (28 Nov 2018)

pues yo he comprao mas. _buy the dip_ le llaman por ahi.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (24 Jul 2019)

crypto_hustly dijo:


> Popular cryptocurrency tron has been performing really well in the crypto market crypto experts predict that tron price prediction the price will rise high in the upcoming years.



Сеть Биткойн работает в режиме Peer-to-Peer, поэтому «отключение сети» потребует, по крайней мере, значительной части Интернета. Если что-то подобное случится, биткойны могут быть не самым большим из ваших беспокойств.

Биткойн-майнер практически не хранит информацию о самой сети. Он работает в простых терминах извлечения данных, вычисления некоторых хешей и возврата результатов. Для этого не нужно намного больше, поэтому майнеры, перешедшие в автономный режим на некоторое время, не сильно повредят сети, за исключением замедления генерации блоков на некоторое время.

Клиент Bitcoin, с другой стороны, хранит все данные из сети Bitcoin. Если он отключится, он все равно сохранит все данные на жестком диске и попытается восстановить соединение, когда сможет. Если хороший кусок сети переходит в автономный режим, блокчейн может разветвляться, поскольку каждая часть сети будет пытаться работать только с теми данными, которыми она обладает. Некоторые части сети могут видеть только часть транзакций, в то время как другие видят другие транзакции. Когда такие «острова» встретятся, все клиенты попытаются установить, какой блокчейн самый длинный. У более короткой цепочки блоков будут извлечены все ее транзакции, и если нет двойных затрат, эти транзакции могут быть включены в будущие блоки.

В целом, сети Биткойн очень трудно выйти из строя, и основной клиент Биткойн готов к возможной сегментации сети.


----------



## Yago973 (7 Nov 2019)

remonster dijo:


> Cuidado que esto de la chincheta puede anunciar el fin de la burbuja...ya sabéis...cuando aparece en portada...
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2017 at 16:26 ----------
> 
> Espero que le de tiempo a subir hasta 7000



¿es buen momento para entrar en Bitcoin u otra cripto?


----------



## Yago973 (8 Nov 2019)

Yago973 dijo:


> ¿es buen momento para entrar en Bitcoin u otra cripto?



Que al final no vaya adelante Libra de Facebook ¿es bueno / malo para el bitcoin?


----------



## Yago973 (9 Nov 2019)

Estaba cotilleando en algunos comparadores las tarifas para compra de criptos, he visto en All4brokers.com que Etoro ofrece comisiones 0
¿alguno lo ha testado y efectivamente son comisiones 0?


----------



## Me_opongo (22 Nov 2019)

. Dicen que es culpa de China.






Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _______ (25 Nov 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> . Dicen que es culpa de China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amaro9 (25 Nov 2019)

Ledger ya ha iniciado las ofertas por el Black Friday


El Ledger Nano S se queda en 41 euros con envío incluido.


https://shop.ledger.com/pages/black-friday


----------



## stacksats (19 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Donde vendi yo mis btc para comprar bitcoin cash a 500. Es decir win-win.



win win


----------

